# 45+ Thread......



## raptordog

Hi all, just wondering how many of you guys are still

training that are over 45.

Been into training on and off since my teens and seen over the years

lots of friends and people in general fall to the wayside

so to speak, (myself included).

Seems has people get older training for size and muscle seen to be

of less importance.

Perhaps this is down to the reduced natural test production

we have today than when in our teens and younger years, the big muscles are

best syndrome, used to spend hours looking through muscle mags, arnie/ big Lou/

mentzer/ bill pearl etc as a lad and saying "thats wot I want to look like"

sadly never did make it to that level lol.

So 45+ dudes put your hands in the air, and lets hear your progress, stats,

problems you may have encounted because of the years rolling on by, pics etc.

And maybe, just maybe this will give me the push to get my a*s in gear

and do the total rebuild number, before its too late.


----------



## Milky

3 yrs away for me mate, only 42.


----------



## Patsy

My dads still lifting at 58, he's is in cracking nick fairplay.


----------



## dt36

43 here mate, but hope to continue training for a looong time.

Joints and recovery used to suffer a bit and got a pec tear 2 years ago. Started low dose GH just over a year ago and no issues since.


----------



## Milky

Check out Mingster journal for inspiration mate, the man looks fu*king awesome for his age !


----------



## Readyandwaiting

Milky said:


> 3 yrs away for me mate, only 42.


Only? lol


----------



## biglbs

I am 3yrs older


----------



## Milky

Readyandwaiting said:


> Only? lol


Yeah tell me about it !


----------



## raptordog

No problem Milky, your more than welcome here, read alot of your posts

and alot of good positive input and info. :thumbup1:

Besides you look 50 anyway....... :lol:


----------



## Milky

raptordog said:


> No problem Milky, your more than welcome here, read alot of your posts
> 
> and alot of good positive input and info. :thumbup1:
> 
> Besides you look 50 anyway....... :lol:


Oh really !

Have you read about my negging power you cheeky git !

:lol:


----------



## biglbs

GEEES i am only 1 1/2 years away from the 50!Thanks for mentioning 50!


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> 43 here mate, but hope to continue training for a looong time.
> 
> Joints and recovery used to suffer a bit and got a pec tear 2 years ago. Started low dose GH just over a year ago and no issues since.


Well if thats you in the avi then ye doing something right for sure. :thumbup1:

To be fair I tried GH about 3 years ago, aint no cheap ride that stuff but as you say it did well for general health,

joints etc, also weight loss for me was good, seemed to shift the mid drift tire better than other meds.

Did not do much for muscle building though, but I think mose people expect too much from it.

Dont know how it would work on a higher dose, 10iu a day perhaps.


----------



## Milky

Had this conversation recently mate, the word " growth " is very misleading .


----------



## raptordog

BIGLBS385 said:


> GEEES i am only 1 1/2 years away from the 50!Thanks for mentioning 50!


Well your in then you old git...... let hear your troubles....... :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Had this conversation recently mate, the word " growth " is very misleading .


I think it applies to growth of debt.


----------



## switch

You old git's


----------



## raptordog

PatWelsh said:


> My dads still lifting at 58, he's is in cracking nick fairplay.


Good on him :thumbup1: ...way to go, has he found things more difficult with age, or does

he just shrug it off and steam on.


----------



## essexboy

Im 51.Despite 5 heart procedures to correct a genetic "fault" I can still 20 rep squat till im a quivering mess on the floor.Ive not got big muscle genes, yet im stronger than i was in my 20s.Ive also not sucumbed to any age related physical issues, such as droopy chest muscles.My a.se is as tight and hard as a walnut, and i feel great.

My mate Dave visited this morning.He was sporting a black eye and broken vessels in his eye.hed just sparred 10 rounds, with a name most of you would recognise.Growing older disgracefully, is the only way gentlemen.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

49 in eleven days, last year was a bad year for me training wise, fcuked my right shoulder up in June, it's just about sorted now, i did a light arm work out on Tuesday i wont say what sort of weight i used for it is highly embarrassing, but my arms were sore for days, the workout set off an old elbow injury which as pi$$ed me off, two years ago this month i did some damage to my stomach, strain/pulled not sure which, while doing clean and jerk, plus showing the young guns how to dumbbell row, using the 65kg's they was all tanned up, little vest's ipods, the lot doing dumbbell rows with the 40kg's, using straps, d1ck head goes showing off, and pulled something, so my gut is fcuked, my left elbow has been fcuked for about eight years, my right shoulder is just getting back, oh i forgot to mention, my left knew has been fcuked for about seventeen years, but hopefully this year will see me back.


----------



## ianm2585

49 in september getting some new bodyparts this year (teeth) other than that most things still work one thing i have learned now i should have learned earlier is less is better and dont overcomplicate


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

raptordog said:


> Hi all, just wondering how many of you guys are still
> 
> training that are over 45.
> 
> Been into training on and off since my teens and seen over the years
> 
> lots of friends and people in general fall to the wayside
> 
> so to speak, (myself included).
> 
> Seems has people get older training for size and muscle seen to be
> 
> of less importance.
> 
> Perhaps this is down to the reduced natural test production
> 
> we have today than when in our teens and younger years, the big muscles are
> 
> best syndrome, used to spend hours looking through muscle mags, arnie/ big Lou/
> 
> mentzer/ bill pearl etc as a lad and saying "thats wot I want to look like"
> 
> sadly never did make it to that level lol.
> 
> So 45+ dudes put your hands in the air, and lets hear your progress, stats,
> 
> problems you may have encounted because of the years rolling on by, pics etc.
> 
> And maybe, just maybe this will give me the push to get my a*s in gear
> 
> and do the total rebuild number, before its too late.


Same as me mate, looked through all the mags at all the old pros,followed their routines trained my nuts off hours on end in the hope i would look like my idols, never happened though,

but i still trained 3/4 times a week.


----------



## vetran

50 but 48 in my avi never give in, although stopped training legs a few years back lol


----------



## raptordog

Thanks for the reply guys.....

Perhaps this could also be a case of that the state of mind holds alot of weight

in the matter, whats that saying "your as young as you feel"

On the other hand if your back or knees are genuinely shot then how can the mind

alter the fact.



> one thing i have learned now i should have learned earlier is less is better and dont overcomplicate


Very true, a lesson I have learned over the years too, I have been down the road of all those

trick workouts and gimmick supps, fell for some rite bull over the years.


----------



## Patsy

raptordog said:


> Good on him :thumbup1: ...way to go, has he found things more difficult with age, or does
> 
> he just shrug it off and steam on.


He has always been active mate, used to run marathons and play rugby, he's a typical Irishman strong and determined, he trains with the boys i went to school with lol!


----------



## biglbs

essexboy said:


> Im 51.Despite 5 heart procedures to correct a genetic "fault" I can still 20 rep squat till im a quivering mess on the floor.Ive not got big muscle genes, yet im stronger than i was in my 20s.Ive also not sucumbed to any age related physical issues, such as droopy chest muscles.My a.se is as tight and hard as a walnut, and i feel great.
> 
> My mate Dave visited this morning.He was sporting a black eye and broken vessels in his eye.hed just sparred 10 rounds, with a name most of you would recognise.Growing older disgracefully, is the only way gentlemen.


A,SE as tight as a walnut! I predict a riot!


----------



## raptordog

BIGLBS385 said:


> A,SE as tight as a walnut! I predict a riot!


Nothing like selling yourself eh ! .......... have it!!!


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Nothing like selling yourself eh ! .......... have it!!!


Waiting for you to "crack one"


----------



## raptordog

vetran said:


> 50 but 48 in my avi never give in, although stopped training legs a few years back lol


Looking well on it there friend...... is the not training legs through choice or injury ?.

Have trouble this side training legs, back lets go if I so much as look at the squat

rack, and after a few sessions my knees begin to hurt like a bit*h, so squats are

defo out, shame as they were one of the best leg exercises that worked for me.


----------



## ianm2585

i changed to zercher squats wish i had found this old jem years ago


----------



## raptordog

Cheers for that.... new one on me.

Had to tube it......






Looks heavy going on the arms lol.


----------



## glenn

am 49 and just back to training for the 3rd day today after a year off with a very bad back (had an epidural to allow me to walk upright) still not fixed properly but i can work and train now.

trouble is its that old thing about building up to what i used to lift, at my best i was shoulder pressing 50kg for about 7 reps, now i started back flat benching 32kg for ten and only just lol.

and yes i did use gear and will again once i'm used to training and start sorting my very bad diet out.

i'm lucky i dont look my age and lie regularly to woman i'm no oil painting though lol

got a box of hgh to try and see if i can knock a couple of extra years off as well,

fingers crossed


----------



## F.M.J

You're all pushing the average age of the board up, this place is starting to look like a retirement home! :001_tt2:


----------



## vetran

switch said:


> *You old git's *


less cheek to your elders sunshine lol


----------



## raptordog

glenn said:


> am 49 and just back to training for the 3rd day today after a year off with a very bad back (had an epidural to allow me to walk upright) still not fixed properly but i can work and train now.
> 
> trouble is its that old thing about building up to what i used to lift, at my best i was shoulder pressing 50kg for about 7 reps, now i started back flat benching 32kg for ten and only just lol.
> 
> and yes i did use gear and will again once i'm used to training and start sorting my very bad diet out.
> 
> i'm lucky i dont look my age and lie regularly to woman i'm no oil painting though lol
> 
> got a box of hgh to try and see if i can knock a couple of extra years off as well,
> 
> fingers crossed


Good on ye there mate....and the best of luck with starting back out, just teetering

on the big comeback myself, hell its about time, been a idle bum for the last few

years and sick to death of making up excuses to myself why not to start back.

I know wot you mean by starting out from scratch all over again, thing is tho we

should know wot works better for us by now, worn the tee-shirt and all that boll*cks.

So all things should in theory be alot easier...he says with baited breath :whistling:

Again best of luck with it.....


----------



## vetran

raptordog said:


> Looking well on it there friend...... *is the not training legs through choice or injury* ?.
> 
> Have trouble this side training legs, back lets go if I so much as look at the squat
> 
> rack, and after a few sessions my knees begin to hurt like a bit*h, so squats are
> 
> defo out, shame as they were one of the best leg exercises that worked for me.


through choice my mate,i think with getting old i have lost the spark,and i have noticed that over the years women aint that interested in legs lol


----------



## Mingster

I qualify for this thread with a few extra years to spare....and my god I'm feeling them tonight lol....


----------



## essexboy

raptordog said:


> Nothing like selling yourself eh ! .......... have it!!!


Its the only bodypart im relatively happy with!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

i didn't start training til i was 46! I'm 49 this year. Used to be skinny fat (actually I was bordering on plain old fat if the truth be known). Got myself back to skinny again and trying to get some timber on now. May be skinny but fitter and stronger than I've been for many moons.


----------



## banjodeano

49'er here...does that put me in the lead......couldn't be bothered to read all the other pages..sorryyyyy....

just seen your post Chilli...i am 50 in a few days...think i am still winning...lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

banjodeano said:


> 49'er here...does that put me in the lead......couldn't be bothered to read all the other pages..sorryyyyy....


no


----------



## latblaster

I'm 46 in May. Have yet to do a cycle, but am planning to.


----------



## F.M.J

23 in 2 weeks today :tongue:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

F.M.J said:


> You're all pushing the average age of the board up, this place is starting to look like a retirement home! :001_tt2:


why you little..


----------



## raptordog

F.M.J said:


> 23 in 2 weeks today :tongue:


Lucky ba*tard....... 23 still a pup yet.....carnt even remember that far back :crying:


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> I qualify for this thread with a few extra years to spare....and my god I'm feeling them tonight lol....


That don't look like no 50 year old in the avi to me mate, if so.....hats off to you bro

Milky did say you were a big mofo....... :thumb:


----------



## F.M.J

raptordog said:


> Lucky ba*tard....... 23 still a pup yet.....carnt even remember that far back :crying:


Lol there are some days - usually leg days - where I feel at least 46!


----------



## raptordog

Well here,s my story so far, and wot made me stop and think its time to do something.

Was going for my chrimbo dinner this year with my sons, got out of the shower that morning

looked in the mirrow and stopped to see a skinny old man with a fat gut staring back at me,

bald and old and all the things I never wanted to be. :no:

Had a half decent physique in years gone by and used to be proud of it, not alot to

be proud of in this mirrow now, 30 **** a day along with 5-8 cans of lager, sh*t diet,

no excersise and hey presto....the man in the mirrow. :sad:

Need to do something because I don't want to spend the rest of my days like this,

and when its time to check out, wanna go out looking good, knowing my luck I will

get run over by a bus lol. 

Haven't had a *** since christmas day, knocked the ale to touch, been eating clean

and healthy, never had much success for cardio with the treadmills/ cross trainers/jogging etc over the years

maybe Im doing something wrong, always found working out on the heavey bag 3 mins on, one min

rest seemed to do the trick, so thats wots been in play over the last month or so.

Its a real eye opener when you know you look unfit but when you realise you are physically

f*cked in that department too it hits home, 3, three minute rounds and I was blowing like a bullmastiff thats been round a greyhound track, knacked.

Stuck with it so far and lost some of the middle baggage of the waist, still

some to go, sadly most of the muscle has gone too, if there was any left to start with.

Will post up my stats along with a few pics, planning on starting training with the iron

tomorrow, be the first time in a while on the old plates.

Well Im up for it, lets see if the old man in the mirrow is.


----------



## F.M.J

Good luck with all your goals mate, it's nice to hear a big success story so here's hoping you will be the next one! I think the hardest part is not giving into cravings (junk food) I haven't yet but I won't deny I spend more time perving over chocolate bars than I do women every time I go shopping! Lol it's funny that you mention kicking the bucket, one of my motivations to get bigger... although morbid, is get so big that no fvcker can carry my coffin. I will be up there pis$ing myself laughing, will be in tears! 

I'm getting more and more pressure from my Mrs to get abs, she expects me to get a 6pack by June, I told her there's no chance I'm sacrificing my size gains (lean gains too) just to get some poxy abs!


----------



## Gbol

Do you find as you get older it's better to do lighter weights? I'd wanna be training into my late 80s (only 19 atm) but from what i've seen as you get older people tend to forget about building muscle and move onto keeping fit and staying healthy.


----------



## raptordog

Hope not buddy... as I plan on starting a HIT program as of tomorrow...always worked for me in the past

brought good/ fast gains....a Yates x Mentzer mix, got to cut and chop a few edges off because the old body

aint wot it used to be, leg works a problem so no squats, leg press with my ass tight in the saddle is a go, extentions &

curls, deads but keeping a strick eye on form.

Elbows are shot too..... but at 48 whos arn't lol.....lets see wot I can break first..... 

Geeeee.....19.....you have everything to gain fellow and nothing to loose..... :drool:


----------



## raptordog

> i have noticed that over the years women aint that interested in legs lol


Some more words of wisdom that I shall put down in the Raptordog bible...cheers buddy....any news of a opening

for you keeping the peace on the doors in the sun....


----------



## Nidge

raptordog said:


> Hi all, just wondering how many of you guys are still
> 
> training that are over 45.
> 
> Been into training on and off since my teens and seen over the years
> 
> lots of friends and people in general fall to the wayside
> 
> so to speak, (myself included).
> 
> Seems has people get older training for size and muscle seen to be
> 
> of less importance.
> 
> Perhaps this is down to the reduced natural test production
> 
> we have today than when in our teens and younger years, the big muscles are
> 
> best syndrome, used to spend hours looking through muscle mags, arnie/ big Lou/
> 
> mentzer/ bill pearl etc as a lad and saying "thats wot I want to look like"
> 
> sadly never did make it to that level lol.
> 
> So 45+ dudes put your hands in the air, and lets hear your progress, stats,
> 
> problems you may have encounted because of the years rolling on by, pics etc.
> 
> And maybe, just maybe this will give me the push to get my a*s in gear
> 
> and do the total rebuild number, before its too late.


I'm 46 mate and just started back after a year off due to a back injury. There's a guy in our gym who's 70 odd and still going at it like a young un. Your only as old as you feel..


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

vetran said:


> through choice my mate,i think with getting old i have lost the spark,and i have noticed that over the years women aint that interested in legs lol


I have found that doing squats gives me the spark to get stuck in, even after all these years i still get a buzz from doing squats, it is a hard exercise, you do after dig deep especially on the higher reps 20 plus, but i feel fantastic after a good leg workout or back workout, anyone can work chest and bis, but this old timer likes a good honest workout, i know some of us have fcuked up knees, and i can understand that, but i never go over 140Kg and even then i dont always go that high

ps.... vetran do it for yourself fcuk the women


----------



## vetran

raptordog said:


> Some more words of wisdom that I shall put down in the Raptordog bible...cheers buddy..*..any news of a opening*
> 
> *
> for you keeping the peace on the doors in the sun.... *


hi mate, house is going into auction,want a quick sale so as soon as that is dealt with im'e off been thinking about sunny beach in bugaria, aiya napa or as one of the lads said on the thread ibiza but it will all come together lol


----------



## Mingster

raptordog said:


> That don't look like no 50 year old in the avi to me mate, if so.....hats off to you bro
> 
> Milky did say you were a big mofo....... :thumb:


Avi was 3 weeks before my 50th birthday mate. The face looks a hundred years old though lol....


----------



## biglbs

Gbol said:


> Do you find as you get older it's better to do lighter weights? I'd wanna be training into my late 80s (only 19 atm) but from what i've seen as you get older people tend to forget about building muscle and move onto keeping fit and staying healthy.


I think if you use good form you can train heavy for many years,i am 48 and still manage the odd few lbs,a friend of mine looked so sharp at 56 and amazed the younger folks,he had asma too,unfortunatly that took him away from us.LOOK at arnie and Stalone a leeson to all!


----------



## raptordog

Nidge said:


> I'm 46 mate and just started back after a year off due to a back injury. There's a guy in our gym who's 70 odd and still going at it like a young un. Your only as old as you feel..


All the best mate with your comeback, hope the back injury is behind you,

are you having to take it easy on any exercises leg etc incase it could cause it to flare back up.

Keep us posted on your progress....


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> Avi was 3 weeks before my 50th birthday mate. The face looks a hundred years old though lol....


Cheers for that, gave me something to aim for over the next 18 months

dont reckon I'll get no were near your level but half way to it would make

me a happy old man. :thumb:

The hundred year old face thing though you don't stand a chance buddy, I'll

beat you hands down every time on that one


----------



## raptordog

vetran said:


> hi mate, house is going into auction,want a quick sale so as soon as that is dealt with im'e off been thinking about sunny beach in bugaria, aiya napa or as one of the lads said on the thread ibiza but it will all come together lol


Sound like a big step mate, selling houses and the likes, seems like a permanent move,

but it also sounds like your a man who is positive and confident and made up his mind.

Go for it mate......and all the best :thumbup1:


----------



## Uriel

45 in 3 weeks - still in the trenches taking it to the zone every day, still banging more cnut and sucking more beers than half the little pansy sh1ts on the web xxx


----------



## BestBefore1989

raptordog said:


> Well here,s my story so far, and wot made me stop and think its time to do something.
> 
> Was going for my chrimbo dinner this year with my sons, got out of the shower that morning
> 
> looked in the mirrow and stopped to see a skinny old man with a fat gut staring back at me,
> 
> bald and old and all the things I never wanted to be. :no:
> 
> Had a half decent physique in years gone by and used to be proud of it, not alot to
> 
> be proud of in this mirrow now, 30 **** a day along with 5-8 cans of lager, sh*t diet,
> 
> no excersise and hey presto....the man in the mirrow. :sad:
> 
> Need to do something because I don't want to spend the rest of my days like this,
> 
> and when its time to check out, wanna go out looking good, knowing my luck I will
> 
> get run over by a bus lol.
> 
> Haven't had a *** since christmas day, knocked the ale to touch, been eating clean
> 
> and healthy, never had much success for cardio with the treadmills/ cross trainers/jogging etc over the years
> 
> maybe Im doing something wrong, always found working out on the heavey bag 3 mins on, one min
> 
> rest seemed to do the trick, so thats wots been in play over the last month or so.
> 
> Its a real eye opener when you know you look unfit but when you realise you are physically
> 
> f*cked in that department too it hits home, 3, three minute rounds and I was blowing like a bullmastiff thats been round a greyhound track, knacked.
> 
> Stuck with it so far and lost some of the middle baggage of the waist, still
> 
> some to go, sadly most of the muscle has gone too, if there was any left to start with.
> 
> Will post up my stats along with a few pics, planning on starting training with the iron
> 
> tomorrow, be the first time in a while on the old plates.
> 
> Well Im up for it, lets see if the old man in the mirrow is.


I'm 49 and fat but on a mission to be fit by 50.

Well done on quitting the ****

I knocked them on the head when I was 40. It's the single best thing you can do for your health, and think of all the supplements you can buy with the money you save.

Good luck with the training.

I started a log in the member journals & Picture section and I highly recommend it.

There is something about being accountable that drives you on.

Good Luck


----------



## raptordog

Rite a few stats for the record or I'll forget.....

Age...................................48

Height................................ 5'10"

Had the below done at the docs today, (nice machine, don't know how accurate)

Weight............................... 12s 3lbs ( 13s 1lbs chrimbo eve)

Bodyfat.............................. 22.1%

Visceral fat......................... 11

Bmi.................................... 24.9

Bmr....................................1673 (kcals)

Muscle mass........................ 40.5%

Body water......................... 57 %

Blood pressure..................... 120/ 80

blood sugar......................... 4.4 mmol

General check up he said all appeared to be ok heart making the right noises,

got a pulse still,

said chest was a little raspy but that was with kicking the **** to touch.

A couple of pic from yesterday, no very clear but will give you some idea of the state of play,

which is a bit of a sorry state........but things can only get better rite ?...come on lads!......rite lol.

Feel free to criticise and comment, take the p*ss and stick the boot in,

just do me one favour, take it easy with the hench camo vest number, the Mrs got it for me,

thought it mite help with my training, be nice to wear down th gym she said (I know lads, I know).....bless her :whistling:



















No much to work with..............but lets see


----------



## richgearguy

47 here. About 14 months ago I looked in the mirror and I looked like [email protected] Basically skin and bones - no muscularity. I thought back to the days - 25 or 30 years ago - when I was really into weight training and had a decent physique. I used to do a fair bit of running in my 30s, but nothing that would build muscle really. I had also developed a bit of back trouble over the last 10 - 20 years, which is now largely gone thanks to my weight training. The biggest problem I find with lifting weights in your late 40s is your recovery time - much longer than it was 25 years ago. So I try to keep my workouts short and quite intense - so far I've been happy with my gains. And I have to say (thanks to this site!) I know much more about the importance of diet than I ever have.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

you're not in bad shape mate. good starting point I'd say. With regards the stat you got done at the doctor's, can you just bowl up and ask them to do all that for you? You don't have to have anything wrong? It's all I can do to get an aspirin out of the git.


----------



## maxie

Im 48 mself and the recovery is deffo worse now than when i was younger.

I keep my workouts short and fairly intense,keep things tight and controlled,no ego lifting and ive been fine a few aches and pains but nothing major.

Get yourselves some knee wraps for the squats,leg presses, i dont put them on mega tight just to support really as im only squatting about 120kg at the minute.Also got some neoprene elbow supports for heavy pressing ,rows etc i need all the help i can get.

Its not too late to build new muscle,i been doing hammer curls for about three month got muscle on brachialis thats never been there before!!! as a lot of its muscle memory when you come back.

Raptordog you dont look too bad at all there you should do ok.


----------



## Yorkie Dave

Will be 51 in April. Started training last July after a 25 year layoff. Never too late.


----------



## John Wood

Come on lads...keep up


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

raptordog said:


> Rite a few stats for the record or I'll forget.....
> 
> Age...................................48
> 
> Height................................ 5'10"
> 
> Had the below done at the docs today, (nice machine, don't know how accurate)
> 
> Weight............................... 12s 3lbs ( 13s 1lbs chrimbo eve)
> 
> Bodyfat.............................. 22.1%
> 
> Visceral fat......................... 11
> 
> Bmi.................................... 24.9
> 
> Bmr....................................1673 (kcals)
> 
> Muscle mass........................ 40.5%
> 
> Body water......................... 57 %
> 
> Blood pressure..................... 120/ 80
> 
> blood sugar......................... 4.4 mmol
> 
> General check up he said all appeared to be ok heart making the right noises,
> 
> got a pulse still,
> 
> said chest was a little raspy but that was with kicking the **** to touch.
> 
> A couple of pic from yesterday, no very clear but will give you some idea of the state of play,
> 
> which is a bit of a sorry state........but things can only get better rite ?...come on lads!......rite lol.
> 
> Feel free to criticise and comment, take the p*ss and stick the boot in,
> 
> just do me one favour, take it easy with the hench camo vest number, the Mrs got it for me,
> 
> thought it mite help with my training, be nice to wear down th gym she said (I know lads, I know).....bless her :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No much to work with..............but lets see


Mate your better than i thought you would be going off what you said lol, nothing wrong with you, you have a really good starting point, me on the other hand weigh in at 16st at 5 foot 8 inches, so quite a bit of work to get the lard off, i might put up one or two pics, but at least we recognize the problem and are willing to do something about it, i bought myself a new gym bag back in July, the fcuker has not been out of the cupboard yet.

ps nice vest


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

John Wood said:


> Come on lads...keep up


Some great pics on your profile page John, great physique


----------



## John Wood

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Some great pics on your profile page John, great physique


Thanks Ken


----------



## 10bore

Hi Lads 52 train 5 days a week


----------



## Mark W H

I'm a mere 42 (for another 3 month at least). Started in the gym 20 years ago and been pretty consistant ever since, although spent a lot of time cruising through workouts. Lower back has been my only problem. Raised its ugly head about 10 years ago and i have good months and bad months with it. It does greatly limit my squats and DLs but everything else is good.


----------



## raptordog

Uriel said:


> 45 in 3 weeks - still in the trenches taking it to the zone every day, still banging more cnut and sucking more beers than half the little pansy sh1ts on the web xxx


Nice to have you drop by Uriel, always a pleasure to read your colourful vocal banter

along with the sharp wit, always brings a smile...... :thumbup1:

Guess you qualify for 45 with 3 weeks to go........and you certainly are a big cnut.........for sure :lol:


----------



## raptordog

chilli said:


> you're not in bad shape mate. good starting point I'd say. With regards the stat you got done at the doctor's, can you just bowl up and ask them to do all that for you? You don't have to have anything wrong? It's all I can do to get an aspirin out of the git.


Just rang them up chilli, asked to book in for a check up, its not like he had to do much, most of the above

was done on a machine, he only had to do the B pressure and B sugar by hand.

Offered me the prostate check too, but thanked him kindly said " I can p*ss fine thank you" and swerved that one........


----------



## raptordog

Going to check out some of these jurno's you guys have, stupied question but were are they, carnt find the section.

Rite off to do legs.....catch ye later if I live.........


----------



## BestBefore1989

raptordog said:


> Rite a few stats for the record or I'll forget.....
> 
> Age...................................48
> 
> Height................................ 5'10"
> 
> Had the below done at the docs today, (nice machine, don't know how accurate)
> 
> Weight............................... 12s 3lbs ( 13s 1lbs chrimbo eve)
> 
> Bodyfat.............................. 22.1%
> 
> Visceral fat......................... 11
> 
> Bmi.................................... 24.9
> 
> Bmr....................................1673 (kcals)
> 
> Muscle mass........................ 40.5%
> 
> Body water......................... 57 %
> 
> Blood pressure..................... 120/ 80
> 
> blood sugar......................... 4.4 mmol
> 
> General check up he said all appeared to be ok heart making the right noises,
> 
> got a pulse still,
> 
> said chest was a little raspy but that was with kicking the **** to touch.
> 
> A couple of pic from yesterday, no very clear but will give you some idea of the state of play,
> 
> which is a bit of a sorry state........but things can only get better rite ?...come on lads!......rite lol.
> 
> Feel free to criticise and comment, take the p*ss and stick the boot in,
> 
> just do me one favour, take it easy with the hench camo vest number, the Mrs got it for me,
> 
> thought it mite help with my training, be nice to wear down th gym she said (I know lads, I know).....bless her :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No much to work with..............but lets see


Your doing yourself a misjustice mate, your not in bad shape and have a good base to build from


----------



## BestBefore1989

raptordog said:


> Going to check out some of these jurno's you guys have, stupied question but were are they, carnt find the section.
> 
> Rite off to do legs.....catch ye later if I live.........


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/


----------



## raptordog

BestBefore1989 said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/


Thanks for the link...going to check them out now...starting with yours Buddy.

Legs went ok tonite...bit awkward while i smooth out the routine.

Leg ext ..........3x10

Leg press........3x10

Hacks.............3x10

Leg curls.........3x10

calf raise.........3x10

Going to hurt tomorrow I know it.......


----------



## dt36

Looking fine in your pics Mate, and like most of the guys say, you certainly have a good base.

Good weight loss too since Christmas. Keep going as you are and you'll be well ontrack for your goals.

I find the odd training session with my boy keeps me going, as he is always pushing me on as we are now close on our weight range. I just have to try and squeeze one more rep in than him. Truth is though, he now nails me on dips.


----------



## Dave3g

47 in August,, no hang on born 65,,,, 75, 85, 95, 2005, plus 7 more years,,, yep 47 this year,,,,,,Ooo crap,, and all that without a calculator, lol


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Looking fine in your pics Mate, and like most of the guys say, you certainly have a good base.
> 
> Good weight loss too since Christmas. Keep going as you are and you'll be well ontrack for your goals.
> 
> I find the odd training session with my boy keeps me going, as he is always pushing me on as we are now close on our weight range. I just have to try and squeeze one more rep in than him. Truth is though, he now nails me on dips.


Yup my boy is pushin more about whilst i struggle to move forward,,,,youth please come back.Nah spots/girl ****/spots/no money/spots/****ed on a pint....mmmmm


----------



## freddee

i am 50 now and training the same as i was 5 years ago, maybe a bit cleverer, but still pushing myself....


----------



## DAZ4966

Good to read over this thread & see there are plenty of older guys committed to the iron. For me, going to the gym is part of my life. It is my "me time". Like most, I have had set backs - mainly a slipped disc 3 years ago, which had a big negative effect. I did not train legs for about 18 months & then started by only using the hack squat, but after a while, that started hurting my knees, so I started back on the squats & so far not too bad. When you have sore knees & had a slipped disc, you make sure you style is spot on. The one positive thing about getting a slipped disc, was that I used to walk a lot (painful to sit down), I lost about 4 stone. I was about 19 stone at my heaviest, but just a big lump. At the gym, it was about lifting big (more like powerlifting than bodybuilding), but then I got into half decent shape. I wanted to stay lean, so improved my diet, trained sensibly. The end result was not too bad & I did my first show last Xmas. Always been natty. Wouldn't say taking creatine etc classed me as anything else. There is a YouTube video of my solo at the show. If you want to check it out it is - "Deny's Bodypower Classic Over 40's 3rd Solo act". I committed to the show only 6 weeks before & kept a high protein, low carb diet until the final week. I came 3rd, but really not bothered about that. It was a personal achievement just to do it.


----------



## flinty90

OK im only 36 but i just stopped by to make sure all you old cnuts had enough oxygen in your tanks, enough blankets to cover your knees, and enough ink in your bingo dobbers to keep you going for a while lol...

seriously great to see all you mature students of the iron keeping things alive. great thread and good on ya all....

Now if one of you can go and pick that old cnut up from reception he has fallen over again and broke his hip XX


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> OK im only 36 but i just stopped by to make sure all you old cnuts had enough oxygen in your tanks, enough blankets to cover your knees, and enough ink in your bingo dobbers to keep you going for a while lol...
> 
> seriously great to see all you mature students of the iron keeping things alive. great thread and good on ya all....
> 
> Now if one of you can go and pick that old cnut up from reception he has fallen over again and broke his hip XX


Young(and ugly)fecker nice video Darren ignore stupid,wanna be MOD


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS385 said:


> Young(and ugly)fecker nice video Darren ignore stupid,wanna be MOD


i hate you i hate you


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> i hate you i hate you


I am presuming your the older one in piccy as the little one,though of your approx mental age is too cute for words!Otherwise i would have thought it was you and your Dad


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS385 said:


> I am presuming your the older one in piccy as the little one,though of your approx mental age is too cute for words!Otherwise i would have thought it was you and your Dad


OK lets not take this thread off topic lol !! cnut X


----------



## raptordog

DAZ4966 said:


> Good to read over this thread & see there are plenty of older guys committed to the iron. For me, going to the gym is part of my life. It is my "me time". Like most, I have had set backs - mainly a slipped disc 3 years ago, which had a big negative effect. I did not train legs for about 18 months & then started by only using the hack squat, but after a while, that started hurting my knees, so I started back on the squats & so far not too bad. When you have sore knees & had a slipped disc, you make sure you style is spot on. The one positive thing about getting a slipped disc, was that I used to walk a lot (painful to sit down), I lost about 4 stone. I was about 19 stone at my heaviest, but just a big lump. At the gym, it was about lifting big (more like powerlifting than bodybuilding), but then I got into half decent shape. I wanted to stay lean, so improved my diet, trained sensibly. The end result was not too bad & I did my first show last Xmas. Always been natty. Wouldn't say taking creatine etc classed me as anything else. There is a YouTube video of my solo at the show. If you want to check it out it is - "Deny's Bodypower Classic Over 40's 3rd Solo act". I committed to the show only 6 weeks before & kept a high protein, low carb diet until the final week. I came 3rd, but really not bothered about that. It was a personal achievement just to do it.


Yes its suprised me abit too, there seem to be alot more veteran grandad guys out there

than I gave credit to, some big cnuts, some just cnuts.... :lol:

Good thing though as it gives a lot of inspiration to such as me knowing that a good body

can be had at any age. and instead of one foot in the grave it both feet back in the gym..... :thumb:

Great video Darren.....quality mate.........


----------



## raptordog

Cardio day today, nothing flash...........

24 mins heavy bag 3 mins on, 1min rest....6 rounds

Result...... = [email protected] . com










Delts and triceps tomorrow........... :cool2:


----------



## DAZ4966

Cheers raptordog - I appreciate the praise. Looking back on this, I was so nervous before going on stage. I only put my "routine" together a few hours before, but at least I didn't freeze on stage, as I thought might happen. When you get up there, your mindset has to be to just go for it. I know my tan was bit patchy. I used pro tan & had my Mrs spraying it on & drying it with a hairdryer, then the hairdryer packed up. Also knowing how to pose correctly is not so easy, but so what, I did OK.

Would I do it again? Definitely, but would prepare longer & to put some good quality size on, I would have to move over to the dark side. At the moment, it is on the back burner. I have recently been made redundant, so looking for a job. At least I have plenty of time to train.


----------



## Rob68

Good thread,good to see some of the more maturer folk still enjoying their training :thumb:


----------



## Yorkie Dave

Morning coffin dodgers. Everyone still with us.

Cheers for the support young Rob.

Trained back and Bi's last night and threw in a couple of negative sets for good measure. Sore as fcuk today so probably won't be able to move arms tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Rob68

Yorkie Dave said:


> Morning coffin dodgers. Everyone still with us.
> 
> Cheers for the support young Rob.
> 
> Trained back and Bi's last night and threw in a couple of negative sets for good measure. Sore as fcuk today so probably won't be able to move arms tomorrow :thumb:


Its the only thread where im classed as young lol :thumb:


----------



## Yorkie Dave

Rob68 said:


> Its the only thread where im classed as young lol :thumb:


 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Yorkie Dave said:


> Morning coffin dodgers. Everyone still with us.
> 
> Cheers for the support young Rob.
> 
> Trained back and Bi's last night and threw in a couple of negative sets for good measure. Sore as fcuk today so probably won't be able to move arms tomorrow :thumb:


Was gonna joke about zimmer frame and getting up,then realised i'm on friggin crutches anyway!!!Ha ha lol:innocent Good morning!


----------



## biglbs

Rob68 said:


> Its the only thread where im classed as young lol :thumb:


Wippersnapper! :thumbup1:


----------



## raptordog

Trained delts and tri's tonite.......

3 x10 db press

3 x10 side lateral raises

2 x10 low cable raises

2 x10 reverse db flys

3 x10 tricep pushdowns

3 x10 lying tricep ext

3 x10 single db tricep press

Had a good session tonite, forgot how good it feels to be pumped,

weights for the muscles are like viagra for the [email protected] kin ace feeling........ 

Going to sit down over the weekend and try get the diet sorted out, eating pretty

clean at the moment but its abit all over the place, not really cal counting and macro

ratios need to be kept more in check.

Any good online calculators to work all that sort of stuff out for you ?

save me trying to read all the microscopic print on the lables... why do they do that. :confused1:

Also found out over the last few week that either my taste buds have gone senile with

age or I have found a new fetish for cottage cheese, used to think it tasted that bad

it would make a billy goat puke.......carnt get enuff of it now........


----------



## biglbs

Great is it not,sprouts too?


----------



## The Project

Bugger just pi*ssed myself! s much for these pi*ss pants!


----------



## biglbs

The Project said:


> Bugger just pi*ssed myself! s much for these pi*ss pants!


Not a joke,it is a fact,sorry that you "****ed"


----------



## raptordog

Sprouts & Broccoli.......gone in at the deepend big time here friend lol.........


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Sprouts & Broccoli.......gone in at the deepend big time here friend lol.........


Oh even better buddy,even better if you wash down with a nice cool pint!I never thought it could be so good to have steak and sproats/garlic/sweet spud in olive oil!My god i live for that ****,what is your latest fav.dish?


----------



## raptordog

To be fair am downing anything that comes to hand mate 

Breakfast has become a bit strange though,

been having.............

200g of topside beef

6 steamed eggs mashed

scoop of peanut butter and a banana

30g protein shake to put it away.

Is this the norm when you become an old cnut.......:laugh:


----------



## BestBefore1989

raptordog said:


> To be fair am downing anything that comes to hand mate
> 
> Breakfast has become a bit strange though,
> 
> been having.............
> 
> 200g of topside beef
> 
> 6 steamed eggs mashed
> 
> scoop of peanut butter and a banana
> 
> 30g protein shake to put it away.
> 
> Is this the norm when you become an old cnut.......:laugh:


I wish,

Its oats, eggs, banana, whey, wheatgrass, fish oil and a cup of coffee for me

Perhaps at 49 I'm not old enought for beef for breakfast, coss I'm sure enought of a ..... git


----------



## Yorkie Dave

raptordog said:


> To be fair am downing anything that comes to hand mate
> 
> Breakfast has become a bit strange though,
> 
> been having.............
> 
> 200g of topside beef
> 
> 6 steamed eggs mashed
> 
> scoop of peanut butter and a banana
> 
> 30g protein shake to put it away.
> 
> Is this the norm when you become an old cnut.......:laugh:


No.. you're just weird 

Tell you what I do notice though. I am feeling the cold really bad at the moment. Been on a cut for last 3-4 weeks so don't know if its that or just age.

And before anyone says anything........yes, I know its cold at this time of year.

Even went to bed last night wearing a fleece hat. When I woke up this morning it had slipped over my eyes. Thought I'd gone fukin blind in the night :scared:


----------



## flinty90

Morning guys (even though you old cnuts are up at 4 am so as not to p1ss down your pyjama legs) lol..

hope your all doing well. whats the plans for today then chaps ???


----------



## Yorkie Dave

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys (even though you old cnuts are up at 4 am so as not to p1ss down your pyjama legs) lol..
> 
> hope your all doing well. whats the plans for today then chaps ???


Cheeky cnut. Work til 4.30. In gym about 6. Chest, Shoulders, Tris to failure.

Good meal tonight (nothing too chewey), mug of Ovaltine then on with the incontinance pants and fleece hat and an early night


----------



## hardcore rev

going on49 her been training since 1982 and competing on and off since 1987 and as strong as i was 15 yrs ago its all about keeping going training, diet and yep had my fair share of gear over the yrs . currently 6 days a week the thought of taking the foot of the pedal is horrifying. age is just a number bernie cooper, johnie citrone perfect examples of that . must admit up a few times in the night ****ing but not ready for the panties yet lol.


----------



## raptordog

flinty90 said:


> Morning guys (even though you old cnuts are up at 4 am so as not to p1ss down your pyjama legs) lol..
> 
> hope your all doing well. whats the plans for today then chaps ???


Forgot to charge up the electric scooter last nite, so going to have to hobble all the way to work, unless

I can find that number for the OAP dial a ride. 

Oh ye, nearly forgot (its the age)............................ FLINTY FOR MOD :thumb:


----------



## flinty90

raptordog said:


> Forgot to charge up the electric scooter last nite, so going to have to hobble all the way to work, unless
> 
> I can find that number for the OAP dial a ride.
> 
> Oh ye, nearly forgot (its the age)............................ FLINTY FOR MOD :thumb:


HAHA you know im only pulling your p1ssers bro...

your all fcukin great mate inspiring is not the word X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> HAHA you know im only pulling your p1ssers bro...
> 
> your all fcukin great mate inspiring is not the word X


If you pull my pizzer mate you would get wet,i am due a cathiter and **** bag soon!

Just trained shoulders and biceps as a part of first week back after 3 off with broken leg,went ok but banged foot on bench!

Yes flinty at 48 i am back in gym after broken leg in just 3 weeks!read it again if you like 3 weeks,i know you youngans would be in bed 8 weeks min LOL

You ok today lads?(and flinty)


----------



## Yorkie Dave

^^^ Ouch. Good effort on getting back so soon.


----------



## biglbs

Thanks buddy,where there is a need,there is a will and way!----Hay that is a good one,LoL.

You all good?


----------



## Yorkie Dave

BIGLBS385 said:


> Thanks buddy,where there is a need,there is a will and way!----Hay that is a good one,LoL.
> 
> You all good?


Yeah. Just finished 4 weeks of training in calorie deficit. Planning to start Test cycle in March so gradually upping calories now so it's not going to be such a shock cramming all the food in when I start.


----------



## biglbs

Yorkie Dave said:


> Yeah. Just finished 4 weeks of training in calorie deficit. Planning to start Test cycle in March so gradually upping calories now so it's not going to be such a shock cramming all the food in when I start.


Just in time for the nice sun(we hope).How many calories you on now and plan to be on then,are you gonna try mct oil for cals?


----------



## Yorkie Dave

BIGLBS385 said:


> Just in time for the nice sun(we hope).How many calories you on now and plan to be on then,are you gonna try mct oil for cals?


Was on 1800, Currently on approx 2200 but aim to be on around 3000 by start of cycle. Will then monitor and adjust accordingly. Current weight 180Lbs height 5'8", BF around 15%.

mct oils?


----------



## Dave3g

In the gym for 6 this morning,, worked on tri/bi and did a bit of legs,, sh1t my arms are sore,,,, must be my age,, lol


----------



## biglbs

Dave3g said:


> In the gym for 6 this morning,, worked on tri/bi and did a bit of legs,, sh1t my arms are sore,,,, must be my age,, lol


I think morning training is great,no missing out later due to this and that,i know not everyone can but if you can it is.

Just thought we will qualify for SAGA insurance [email protected]@@@ :blowme:


----------



## Yorkie Dave

BIGLBS385 said:


> I think morning training is great,no missing out later due to this and that,i know not everyone can but if you can it is.
> 
> *Just thought we will qualify for SAGA insurance soon*@@@@ :blowme:


What do you mean soon? I started getting offers from them through the post the week after my 50th birthday. [email protected]:cursing: :gun_bandana:

Never mind insurance. I get brochures for SAGA holidays........now where did I put my beige cardigan :scared:


----------



## Scotty6Pack

45 in August but feel 30 :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Yorkie Dave said:


> What do you mean soon? I started getting offers from them through the post the week after my 50th birthday. [email protected]:cursing: :gun_bandana:
> 
> Never mind insurance. I get brochures for SAGA holidays........now where did I put my beige cardigan :scared:


He HE HE HA!You silly sod!

We got a bit longer before the letter box opens and God's waiting room becons us pipe and bi-focals in hand!

I have heard Jersey and Guernsey cater well with ramps everywhere-in case we do legs one day!What do you think,i will ask Sibble. :beer:


----------



## flinty90

you more mature guys, do you find your calories are less now than when you were younger to maintain your physiques ??? or do you feel you need more to keep energy levels up..

Sorry i dont mean to make you all sound ancient im just talking about if you notice more over 40 s or 45 years old ???

do you also find it harder to cut or bulk in general chaps ??


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> you more mature guys, do you find your calories are less now than when you were younger to maintain your physiques ??? or do you feel you need more to keep energy levels up..
> 
> Sorry i dont mean to make you all sound ancient im just talking about if you notice more over 40 s or 45 years old ???
> 
> do you also find it harder to cut or bulk in general chaps ??


 training on gear thread mate,sharpen knives you missed it yesterday,,,sorry guys


----------



## Mingster

flinty90 said:


> you more mature guys, do you find your calories are less now than when you were younger to maintain your physiques ??? or do you feel you need more to keep energy levels up..
> 
> Sorry i dont mean to make you all sound ancient im just talking about if you notice more over 40 s or 45 years old ???
> 
> do you also find it harder to cut or bulk in general chaps ??


You know me mate, I hardly eat anything


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> You know me mate, I hardly eat anything


And you train too little


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> you more mature guys, do you find your calories are less now than when you were younger to maintain your physiques ??? or do you feel you need more to keep energy levels up..
> 
> Sorry i dont mean to make you all sound ancient im just talking about if you notice more over 40 s or 45 years old ???
> 
> do you also find it harder to cut or bulk in general chaps ??


Ok Yes,no,yes,yes and fook off youngen


----------



## flinty90

Mingster said:


> You know me mate, I hardly eat anything


yeah i forgot about you mate lol... forget my last questions haha, if your all like ming you eat a horse a day X


----------



## Scotty6Pack

flinty90 said:


> you more mature guys, do you find your calories are less now than when you were younger to maintain your physiques ??? or do you feel you need more to keep energy levels up..
> 
> Sorry i dont mean to make you all sound ancient im just talking about if you notice more over 40 s or 45 years old ???
> 
> do you also find it harder to cut or bulk in general chaps ??


To be honest I'm still working on my physique as it's never quite been there yet. Trying to burn off a bit more fat at the minute then a good lean clean bulk should get me well on the way. Been on and off training for a few years but got to stick to it this time :innocent:


----------



## raptordog

Cardio day today again...... still only managed doing 6 rounds 3min on / 1min off......

still cannot get enuff wind in me to do a 7 rounder........but working on it.....


----------



## vetran

hung ma gloves up 3 years ago couldent handle the dukin an divin of all these fit kids pounding me but when i did get one in they went straight fckin down


----------



## biglbs

vetran said:


> hung ma gloves up 3 years ago couldent handle the dukin an divin of all these fit kids pounding me but when i did get one in they went straight fckin down


Why would that be? :2guns:


----------



## raptordog

vetran said:


> hung ma gloves up 3 years ago couldent handle the dukin an divin of all these fit kids pounding me but when i did get one in they went straight fckin down


Know wot you mean, there is some fast little [email protected] about, thats why Im just working

the bag for cardio, bag don't hit back lol......


----------



## dt36

Got to tidy my garage up. Bag is hanging there, giving me the eye but I can't get near it.


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Know wot you mean, there is some fast little [email protected] about, thats why Im just working
> 
> the bag for cardio, bag don't hit back lol......


Just build guns like VET.that will do mate!


----------



## raptordog

BIGLBS385 said:


> Just build guns like VET.that will do mate!


They are on my things to do before 50 list mate....... :thumbup1:

Along with a ever growing list of other things.......top 2 so far..........

1.............. Become half size of Mingster (big cnut lol )

2.............. Try a cycle of Tren ( Tried most things over the years but not Tren)

....there is one involving 3x18 year old brunette birds, but need to top up on testerviron and viagra......

oh!....... and be able to do 12 rounds on the punchbag first. :laugh:


----------



## big_skip

41 this year mate,never felt better to be honest been training since i was 14 and love anything to do with training. some good guys on here, wish some of the younger ones would listen lol


----------



## biglbs

big_skip said:


> 41 this year mate,never felt better to be honest been training since i was 14 and love anything to do with training. some good guys on here, wish some of the younger ones would listen lol


Your too young to post here:ban:

That is bloody true,we were young once and perhaps worse!


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Hi all, just wondering how many of you guys are still
> 
> training that are over 45.
> 
> Been into training on and off since my teens and seen over the years
> 
> lots of friends and people in general fall to the wayside
> 
> so to speak, (myself included).
> 
> Seems has people get older training for size and muscle seen to be
> 
> of less importance.
> 
> Perhaps this is down to the reduced natural test production
> 
> we have today than when in our teens and younger years, the big muscles are
> 
> best syndrome, used to spend hours looking through muscle mags, arnie/ big Lou/
> 
> mentzer/ bill pearl etc as a lad and saying "thats wot I want to look like"
> 
> sadly never did make it to that level lol.
> 
> So 45+ dudes put your hands in the air, and lets hear your progress, stats,
> 
> problems you may have encounted because of the years rolling on by, pics etc.
> 
> And maybe, just maybe this will give me the push to get my a*s in gear
> 
> and do the total rebuild number, before its too late.


I recon this thread was a brilliant move like/reps to you mate,,,,i feel all at home here!


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS385 said:


> I recon this thread was a brilliant move like/reps to you mate,,,,i feel all at home here!


how come ??? it doesnt stink of P1ss in here mate ??? lmfao !!!


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> how come ??? it doesnt stink of P1ss in here mate ??? lmfao !!!


Because me ol fruit you take so much of it,we cannot keep up. :lol:


----------



## flinty90

BIGLBS385 said:


> Because me ol fruit you take so much of it,we cannot keep up. :lol:


LOL im not even warm yet bro , you should see me in full flow. im like a comedy ninja, and pop into as many threads that need my p1sstaking qualities as i can hahaha..

anyway im off to gym, see you guys later ...

be careful out there its cold , icey and slippy on them pavements !!! remember that when fetching your papers and knitting patterns X


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> LOL im not even warm yet bro , you should see me in full flow. im like a comedy ninja, and pop into as many threads that need my p1sstaking qualities as i can hahaha..
> 
> anyway im off to gym, see you guys later ...
> 
> be careful out there its cold , icey and slippy on them pavements !!! remember that when fetching your papers and knitting patterns X


LiKE my **** ,you're cold and static then in a little pool of your own yellowness?

You where goin training b4 i had my eggs and pipe/slippers/paper!

feck arf! xx:bounce:


----------



## raptordog

BIGLBS385 said:


> I recon this thread was a brilliant move like/reps to you mate,,,,i feel all at home here!


aaaaaaaaaaarhhhh......thanks, so glad you can call this home, big cuddle (no ****)


----------



## Mars

51 and i can still out lift the 20 year old pussies :lol: .


----------



## Jaff0

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I have found that doing squats gives me the spark to get stuck in, even after all these years i still get a buzz from doing squats, it is a hard exercise, you do after dig deep especially on the higher reps 20 plus, but i feel fantastic after a good leg workout or back workout, anyone can work chest and bis, but this old timer likes a good honest workout, i know some of us have fcuked up knees, and i can understand that, but i never go over 140Kg and even then i dont always go that high
> 
> ps.... vetran do it for yourself fcuk the women


Have to agree with this. 41 currently, will be 42 this year. Trained since 85. Had just over a year off, last year - for the first time ever (only ever took 2 or 3 months off, before that, since 85) - time, work, family commitments, and I guess I was just not that motivated.

Been back in the gym, 3 days a week since 30/12/11 (some weeks get an extra day) try not to do less than 3, haven't failed so far. One of the first things I was keen to do, getting back to the gym was squats - may have only been using 80k since I've started back, but ass-to-grass, and sticking with that sort of poundage, before I'm going any heavier - want to feel my lower back is strong, and that my joints are becoming conditioned to it.

As to the weight side of things (ie how much to start throwing around) I've decided to try and be very gradual and progressive. The last decade of lifting has shown me it's easy to get injured, and easy to start going for more weight before you're ready, just because of ego and the effects of others around you in the gym.

I think for people that intend to train long term (decades and decades, until quite late on in life) I don't think you have to shy away from using reasonabe poundages - but I do think you have to show a lot more respect, thought, and preparation before you start pilling on the plates.

I'm much more risk averse, now, in the gym - by that I mean recognising when some lifts are causing pain or issues (for me, mainly shoulders) or have risk (for me, the only notable back injury I got was from heavy leg pressing, taking the platform down too low, and rounding my back - with squats, technique has never let me down with my back, the only time(s) I've had back issues with squats, were either a failed lift (dumped the bar badly) or a legacy from my back injury from leg pressing). So this year is going to be about getting back in decent shape, gradual progression, and forgetting about ego when lifting - that's ok for a few years, but over decades it takes it's toll.


----------



## biglbs

Jaff0 said:


> Have to agree with this. 41 currently, will be 42 this year. Trained since 85. Had just over a year off, last year - for the first time ever (only ever took 2 or 3 months off, before that, since 85) - time, work, family commitments, and I guess I was just not that motivated.
> 
> Been back in the gym, 3 days a week since 30/11/11 (some weeks get an extra day) try not to do less than 3, haven't failed so far. One of the first things I was keen to do, getting back to the gym was squats - may have only been using 80k since I've started back, but ass-to-grass, and sticking with that sort of poundage, before I'm going any heavier - want to feel my lower back is strong, and that my joints are becoming conditioned to it.
> 
> As to the weight side of things (ie how much to start throwing around) I've decided to try and be very gradual and progressive. The last decade of lifting has shown me it's easy to get injured, and easy to start going for more weight before you're ready, just because of ego and the effects of others around you in the gym.
> 
> I think for people that intend to train long term (decades and decades, until quite late on in life) I don't think you have to shy away from using reasonabe poundages - but I do think you have to show a lot more respect, thought, and preparation before you start pilling on the plates.
> 
> I'm much more risk averse, now, in the gym - by that I mean recognising when some lifts are causing pain or issues (for me, mainly shoulders) or have risk (for me, the only notable back injury I got was from heavy leg pressing, taking the platform down too low, and rounding my back - with squats, technique has never let me down with my back, the only time(s) I've had back issues with squats, were either a failed lift (dumped the bar badly) or a legacy from my back injury from leg pressing). So this year is going to be about getting back in decent shape, gradual progression, and forgetting about ego when lifting - that's ok for a few years, but over decades it takes it's toll.


That's me foooked again!

I still use heavy duty system,though not for legs any more as "dialithium crysals will not take it captain"

AND the zimmer frame stops proper form. :cool2:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Exciting day today, the Peptides I ordered have arrived today

Hoping to pass warp factor 10 and turn back time,

I'm giving it all she's got Captain


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> Exciting day today, the Peptides I ordered have arrived today
> 
> Hoping to pass warp factor 10 and turn back time,
> 
> I'm giving it all she's got Captain


Have you had a "pep talk yet?" you see i don't know much on them and would like to see info?! :confused1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

I researched on Google and http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/

I am waiting on the needles to be delivered then I will be recording the effects of taking them in my journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/160883-fat-flabby-49-fit-fabulous-50-pics.html

If they offer half the benefits I have read thay can, I shall be over the moon :thumb:


----------



## Yorkie Dave

Gday guys. Didn't go to gym last night after all as too tired after work. Smashed Chest, Shoulders and Tris today though.

Flat dumbell press

Incline flyes

Seated dumbell sh press

lateral raises

Dumbell shrugs

Dips

Love training with d bells. Uses all the supporting muscles if done strict. I try to do 2 secs up, 1 sec pause (no locking out). 4 secs down, 1 sec pause. Repeat until crying like a baby.

Im with BIGLBS re this thread. Feels like our own. Lets keep it alive.

Oh and if you're under 45 fook off and get yer own thread bl00dy wippersnappers:gun_bandana:


----------



## raptordog

> I try to do 2 secs up, 1 sec pause (no locking out). 4 secs down, 1 sec pause. Repeat until crying like a baby.


Same here, really blasts the sh*t out of the muscles.....ultimate damage. :thumbup1:

Rite off to do chest & biceps.......bring it on.......


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Same here, really blasts the sh*t out of the muscles.....ultimate damage. :thumbup1:
> 
> Rite off to do chest & biceps.......bring it on.......


Day off today and roast /day off tomoz as usual! Leg is feeling on the up and little Mia not sick any more,a good day in the end.

Thanks for kind wishes to her earlier guys,now feck off! :rockon:


----------



## tprice

23 years til i can join this thread


----------



## vetran

^^^^^ well il'e still be around you can be sure of that, il'e be waiting for you boy lol


----------



## raptordog

Hey buddy, glad the little one is feeling better, remember when my two lads were wee'ens and poorly

can make you feel useless at times when all you want is for em is to be better........sounds like she is in good hands though... :thumbup1:

As for your leg, shut the [email protected] up moaning about it and man-up (sound like Flinty)  ......at our age we have a whole world of hurt coming, then we'll be in the ground lol.

Chest and biceps tonite.......still hurting from last workout but soldiered on...........

decline bench press

incline db press

flat db flys

db con curls

bb curls...........

Felt good, no issues, nothing broke lol......

noticed I have started making funny noises when picking weights up to prep for start of set, strange thing is after I start the set

all goes quite apart from the flaring of my nostrels trying to grasp every ounce of air

like a supercharger on a top fuel dragster...... :tongue:


----------



## raptordog

tprice said:


> 23 years til i can join this thread


Yep... and Vetran says he will be waiting for you....... you be [email protected] boy.......


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Hey buddy, glad the little one is feeling better, remember when my two lads were wee'ens and poorly
> 
> can make you feel useless at times when all you want is for em is to be better........sounds like she is in good hands though... :thumbup1:
> 
> As for your leg, shut the [email protected] up moaning about it and man-up (sound like Flinty)  ......at our age we have a whole world of hurt coming, then we'll be in the ground lol.
> 
> Chest and biceps tonite.......still hurting from last workout but soldiered on...........
> 
> decline bench press
> 
> incline db press
> 
> flat db flys
> 
> db con curls
> 
> bb curls...........
> 
> Felt good, no issues, nothing broke lol......
> 
> noticed I have started making funny noises when picking weights up to prep for start of set, strange thing is after I start the set
> 
> all goes quite apart from the flaring of my nostrels trying to grasp every ounce of air
> 
> like a supercharger on a top fuel dragster...... :tongue:


I hear your movin the squat rack,with venturi effect and a new weather front has developed over Barnsley ,apparently police are lookin for a man in his later years who grunt/moans when thinking.

That aside you at rest tomoz or training?

Thanks for thoughts for my Mia,hoping she can squat again tomoz/monday,how many 3 year olds do you know who snitch dads steak brekky?


----------



## biglbs

Morning my old pedigree chums!

Just had 10 oz of steak patties and w/meal pitta 4 breaky,day off diet today.Where did i put sweets?

Following the death of Whitney Houston,Bobby Brown has been found dead too.His suicide note read--"Two can play that game"!


----------



## raptordog

BIGLBS385 said:


> Morning my old pedigree chums!
> 
> Just had 10 oz of steak patties and w/meal pitta 4 breaky,day off diet today.Where did i put sweets?


Great stuff buddy...... keep throwing that fuel on the fire, us old ones need our winter warmers...... 

Day of rest for me today, though I have got a strange urge to go down the gym, its like I forgot to

do something by not going......


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Great stuff buddy...... keep throwing that fuel on the fire, us old ones need our winter warmers......
> 
> Day of rest for me today, though I have got a strange urge to go down the gym, its like I forgot to
> 
> do something by not going......


Senile dementia(*spell)is a bitch,are you sure you went at all?

I am still sore from chest tues!

have a nice day


----------



## Yorkie Dave

Afternoon guys. Glad you're all good.

Just finished chopping logs for the fire (it's damn cold here today). Cheat day today so big fry up for breakfast, Fried chicken for lunch and the missus is cooking something called tartiflette (not sure about the spelling) for tea. From wat I can gather its fried potatoes, cream and cheese :drool:

Back to eating clean tomorrow and leg day so will be hobbling down those gym steps tomorrow night. Can't wait.


----------



## flinty90

Yorkie Dave said:


> *Oh and if you're under 45 fook off and get yer own thread bl00dy wippersnappers* :gun_bandana:


Fair enough i will never come on here and bother you guys no more !!


----------



## hometrainer

I didnt rearly start training untill i was forty .I did the gravesend classic in 2003 andgot a thrid in the first timers at 42 .ive been training steady since 2010 after i tore most of my caretlidge from my right knee.

i dont rearly see much differance i can still lift heavy and bench 120 kg .although my joints feelit a bit more and my right knee is pretty well shot .strengt is one of the last things to go so my advice is keep on lifting .i would rather wear upthan rust up i'm still going strong at 50


----------



## raptordog

tartiflette...........



Looks cracking that Dave..........and full of the good stuff....


----------



## raptordog

hometrainer said:


> I didnt rearly start training untill i was forty .I did the gravesend classic in 2003 andgot a thrid in the first timers at 42 .ive been training steady since 2010 after i tore most of my caretlidge from my right knee.
> 
> i dont rearly see much differance i can still lift heavy and bench 120 kg .although my joints feelit a bit more and my right knee is pretty well shot .strengt is one of the last things to go so my advice is keep on lifting .i would rather wear upthan rust up i'm still going strong at 50


Welcome on board mate, sounds like you have overcome your injuries

and are heading in the rite direction..well done and keep it up........


----------



## Yorkie Dave

raptordog said:


> tartiflette...........
> 
> View attachment 75192
> 
> 
> Looks cracking that Dave..........and full of the good stuff....


Yeah, that's the stuff. It was absolutely gorgeous and meal was finished off with a big wedge of lemon cheesecake.


----------



## Yorkie Dave

hometrainer said:


> I didnt rearly start training untill i was forty .I did the gravesend classic in 2003 andgot a thrid in the first timers at 42 .ive been training steady since 2010 after i tore most of my caretlidge from my right knee.
> 
> i dont rearly see much differance i can still lift heavy and bench 120 kg .although my joints feelit a bit more and my right knee is pretty well shot .strengt is one of the last things to go so my advice is keep on lifting .i would rather wear upthan rust up i'm still going strong at 50


Welcome fella. You've come to the right place here. great advice and a good craic as well.


----------



## DiggyV

Its great there are still a few of us training at 45+.

I'm 46, trained seriously 20+ years ago, then got married, had kids, normal stuff....

Got back into training about 10 months ago, so far have lost 3 stone of fat, gained just under a stone of muscle, and am lifting almost as well as I was back then and this time without any 'assistance', well not yet anyway. 

Also am loving it again, have found a cracking gym with great set of lads. And UK-M also has helped a huge amount, the camaraderie and banter on here really helps keep tings going.

:thumb:


----------



## Yorkie Dave

Hey Diggy. Good to see you on this thread buddy.


----------



## DiggyV

its good someone finally created a thread for us wrinklies! PMSL.

I'm subbed, so hopefully will be dropping in regularly.


----------



## biglbs

flinty90 said:


> Fair enough i will never come on here and bother you guys no more !!


Reeeeeeeesult!


----------



## biglbs

DiggyV said:


> its good someone finally created a thread for us wrinklies! PMSL.
> 
> I'm subbed, so hopefully will be dropping in regularly.


Welcome to gits anonamous! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

hometrainer said:


> I didnt rearly start training untill i was forty .I did the gravesend classic in 2003 andgot a thrid in the first timers at 42 .ive been training steady since 2010 after i tore most of my caretlidge from my right knee.
> 
> i dont rearly see much differance i can still lift heavy and bench 120 kg .although my joints feelit a bit more and my right knee is pretty well shot .strengt is one of the last things to go so my advice is keep on lifting .i would rather wear upthan rust up i'm still going strong at 50


Gravesend classic,was specific to us oldens? :blowme:


----------



## Joe1961

I hit the big 50 last December, hoping to carry on training for a good while yet.

Joe


----------



## Yorkie Dave

And another one. Good on yer Joe


----------



## biglbs

Joe1961 said:


> I hit the big 50 last December, hoping to carry on training for a good while yet.
> 
> Joe


Welcome to heavans waiting room,gymnasium:thumb:


----------



## raptordog

Hey boys looks like we are growing in numbers.....and fast.... :thumbup1:

Welcome on board, alot more oldies than I ever thought out there still banging away with the old iron.

The old oaks of ukm....... :thumb:

Rite start of a new week for me, going to step things up a bit, been nursing myself along

last week, going through the motions, just checking and keeping a eye out to see if anything

was about to break on me or any other underlying problems.

Time to step up the poundages, cause some mega hurt and start to grow....... 

Did chest and biceps tonite...........

decline bb press

incline db press

flat flys

db con curls

bb curls

in and out in 45 mins. sweet......


----------



## Yorkie Dave

Morning guys and cheers Raptordog for starting this thread.

Bit of a twinge this morning in right rotator cuff. Felt a bit of a pain when doing flat d bell press on Saturday but OK until I woke up this morning. Maybe slept funny last night but sore today. Back and Bi's tomorrow so that should be OK, won't be doing chest and shoulders until Friday now so fingers crossed.

Seem to get more niggles nowadays. Age I guess. Gonna be banging in some test come March :thumb :so hopefully recovery will be swifter for a few months after that.


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Hey boys looks like we are growing in numbers.....and fast.... :thumbup1:
> 
> Welcome on board, alot more oldies than I ever thought out there still banging away with the old iron.
> 
> The old oaks of ukm....... :thumb:
> 
> Rite start of a new week for me, going to step things up a bit, been nursing myself along
> 
> last week, going through the motions, just checking and keeping a eye out to see if anything
> 
> was about to break on me or any other underlying problems.
> 
> Time to step up the poundages, cause some mega hurt and start to grow.......
> 
> Did chest and biceps tonite...........
> 
> decline bb press
> 
> incline db press
> 
> flat flys
> 
> db con curls
> 
> bb curls
> 
> in and out in 45 mins. sweet......


Good morning from the sick room!

Its amazing how we treat our bodies like an ol classic car as we get on?Take it out a few times not opening it up ,lest a part lets go and you cannot replace it any time soon?

Good luck with the pain later bud and hope all the gasgets hold up!

Good morning Dave,rotator cuff!No hope not!Bit of deca?

Well our house has been fun,all had sick/sheeets for 48hrs and little Mia has bad throat now

I think we are over the worst now and i am cosidering staying in ketosis now to shift some pounds!Whilst i make my mind up its just eggs/cheese/meat for me and mct when guts settle!

Training has been zilch since friday and i am not pleased at all,will go tomoz and chest/tri blast it!

Speak soon,keep it draggin!


----------



## Yorkie Dave

Shoulder has always been a bit iffy after various motorcyle and mountain bike incidents over the years (always seemed to land on my RHS for some reason). Can actually hear clicking/grinding noises these days but that aint gonna stop me:thumbup1:

Sorry to hear that sickness has struck the BigLbs household. Hope you all recover soon.

Off to Tescos now for one of their hot roast chickens off the spit. Made me hungry just typing that.

Play nicely while I'm gone.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Yorkie Dave said:


> Morning guys and cheers Raptordog for starting this thread.
> 
> Bit of a twinge this morning in right rotator cuff. Felt a bit of a pain when doing flat d bell press on Saturday but OK until I woke up this morning. Maybe slept funny last night but sore today. Back and Bi's tomorrow so that should be OK, won't be doing chest and shoulders until Friday now so fingers crossed.
> 
> Seem to get more niggles nowadays. Age I guess. Gonna be banging in some test come March :thumb :so hopefully recovery will be swifter for a few months after that.


Set my right shoulder off again, making sweet love to the little women on Saturday night.


----------



## DiggyV

trained today for the first time in 3-4 weeks - insomnia was stopping me getting me up at 5:20 to get to the gym. All sorted now and had a good chest session. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

DiggyV said:


> trained today for the first time in 3-4 weeks - insomnia was stopping me getting me up at 5:20 to get to the gym. All sorted now and had a good chest session. :thumb:


Hay that's not so bad,could have been alzheimers,then you would never have found it again! :confused1:

What did you do?


----------



## DiggyV

BIGLBS385 said:


> Hay that's not so bad,could have been alzheimers,then you would never have found it again! :confused1:
> 
> What did you do?


Chest today, back tomorrow, and shoulders on Thursday I think.


----------



## andyfrance001

I'm 47 just OMG...train harder now than ever. I'm told I look the best condition I've ever been in and looking at competing this year for first time after training for past 25 years.


----------



## biglbs

andyfrance001 said:


> I'm 47 just OMG...train harder now than ever. I'm told I look the best condition I've ever been in and looking at competing this year for first time after training for past 25 years.


That is what we need here---feckin "a" buddy,give us a peek of how your doin' in due course?So we can be inspired!

Would love to hear progress reports if you do! :rockon:


----------



## biglbs

DiggyV said:


> Chest today, back tomorrow, and shoulders on Thursday I think.


Sorry i meant for chest.


----------



## DiggyV

BIGLBS385 said:


> Sorry i meant for chest.


Incline press

Flat press

Pec Dec

Cable Crossers

3 working sets on each exercise, 12-15 reps per set. Followed by a failure drop set normally


----------



## biglbs

The raptor is cruisin' about i sense it!


----------



## DiggyV

so it would seem!


----------



## biglbs

Almost sneaky,stealth mode!buzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz ;;;;;;;;;; like!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Yorkie Dave said:


> Shoulder has always been a bit iffy after various motorcyle and mountain bike incidents over the years (always seemed to land on my RHS for some reason). Can actually hear clicking/grinding noises these days but that aint gonna stop me:thumbup1:
> 
> Sorry to hear that sickness has struck the BigLbs household. Hope you all recover soon.
> 
> Off to Tescos now for one of their hot roast chickens off the spit. Made me hungry just typing that.
> 
> Play nicely while I'm gone.


Crashing Motorbikes gave me my iffy right shoulder and cost me flexibility in both the shoulder and hip flexor.

Don't know why but I always seem to land on my right. LOL even when cornering left I managed to high side it and land on my right.

After 31 years of riding you'd think I'd learn how to stay on


----------



## raptordog

Evening all..... :001_tt2:

Called in on you all earlier as BIGLBS pointed out (nice work Sherlock lol) thing is

I am off to work early morning, got to pack my food for the day, no computer at work

so carnt drop in and have a nosey what you lot are on with, then its straight home

few carbs quick look on here for 5 mins then off to gym........ :thumbup1:

Anway checked the head count on the members list and apparently none of us has died since yesterday....well done all..... :clap:

Sounds like you have a bug going round there BIGLBS, hope your all well soon, and speedy recovery especially for the little one.

Wot else......erh :confused1: ...... oh yes......did back today

db pullovers

closegrip pulldowns

single arm rows

widegrip low cable rows

deadlifts (light)

All felt good, no problems, have not yet started hitting failure on some exercises, so I am

getting away lightly for the minute but this week should see me hitting failure on most.


----------



## raptordog

Oh...ye forgot.... sounds like a few are suffering from shoulder injurys, I believe

there are quite a few execises that have now been brought out to help in recovery

and protection with rotor cuff etc...will see if I can find the vids and post em up,

mite be of some use to you..... 

Also be interesting to hear more on Dave,s cycle plans for march, infact be good to

hear wot we have all been up to in the past in regards to steds. And wot we have learnt

works best for us and if it differs with age.

I started taking it in the ass at 18 ( no lads... come-on now leave it...... its been done lol) was

Dbol and Test suspention back then for me, yer...aquaviron I think it was, that was a boot up

the boll*cks that stuff, fast in fast out, no mercy...... :crying:

Thing is....and I dont know if this is just me, but where was the sides back then, we all knew the

score and the gear was defo not bunk, bitch tits were on your mind but it seems now everywhere

you look there is threads on gyno this and blood pressure that.......carnt find mi balls...they simply

vanished over nite :no:......I mean the auxiliary we took back then were next to nothing, proviron

while on cycle and a few shots of hcg for a week to wake the boys back up........sorted.

By todays goings on we should have had top boll*cks like Dolly Parton, a rite set of swingers....lol

anyway......something to think about.....am of to cook my mince lol........


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Just off to do legs. not sure it's a great idea, as did kettlebells yesterday and still sore!


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Oh...ye forgot.... sounds like a few are suffering from shoulder injurys, I believe
> 
> there are quite a few execises that have now been brought out to help in recovery
> 
> and protection with rotor cuff etc...will see if I can find the vids and post em up,
> 
> mite be of some use to you.....
> 
> Also be interesting to hear more on Dave,s cycle plans for march, infact be good to
> 
> hear wot we have all been up to in the past in regards to steds. And wot we have learnt
> 
> works best for us and if it differs with age.
> 
> I started taking it in the ass at 18 ( no lads... come-on now leave it...... its been done lol) was
> 
> Dbol and Test suspention back then for me, yer...aquaviron I think it was, that was a boot up
> 
> the boll*cks that stuff, fast in fast out, no mercy...... :crying:
> 
> Thing is....and I dont know if this is just me, but where was the sides back then, we all knew the
> 
> score and the gear was defo not bunk, bitch tits were on your mind but it seems now everywhere
> 
> you look there is threads on gyno this and blood pressure that.......carnt find mi balls...they simply
> 
> vanished over nite :no:......I mean the auxiliary we took back then were next to nothing, proviron
> 
> while on cycle and a few shots of hcg for a week to wake the boys back up........sorted.
> 
> By todays goings on we should have had top boll*cks like Dolly Parton, a rite set of swingers....lol
> 
> anyway......something to think about.....am of to cook my mince lol........


Hi all,well up this morning and Oats/protein/mct oil and ready to train,got Mia ready for nursery,just about to leave plan in place(Drop off then gym chest/tri's)and temp went through roof off to loo and forget the training!What a bestard!

So it looks as though the Biglbs aint movin the Lbs till tomoz--not so bad i only have to do that and back/bi/shoulders this week as leg out of equation for now-that's easier anyhow!

Yes Raptor,that is a fact,we did not have all this grief back then,however i used to do things different and would never stay on a bit of test when not on a course of gear as i did not want to muller my receptors/nat test output.

It was practice to use fast acting injectable and orals for 3 weeks then 2 off on hcg and use a bit nolvadex when on!

I have even been known to put 2 sust 250's in at once with 2 deca 200,in same jab then leave it a week knowing nothing would hit me for a week ish then do fast acting on top for 3 weeks after the delay so that it would all run down about the same time putting Hcg in during the last week and the following two off,gaining very well in deed!

OR test loading power style withtest depot/ prop/anabol/heptalate or anapalon50-------never had a prob shaggin!I was always a dog with two cocks!Even off cycle!

Certainly done some gear back then!

I need to research what gear does not increase red blood cells soon, the problem is that as we get older that can be an issue for our hearts as it thickens the blood up!Poor old ticker has to work harder.

It used to be that we should use primo depot and permisterol with anavar,any ideas my knowleage is so dated now on the gear front i dare not comment until i know facts!

Have a great day guys, Biglbs:smartass:


----------



## raptordog

> Hi all,well up this morning and Oats/protein/mct oil and ready to train,got Mia ready for nursery,just about to leave plan in place(Drop off then gym chest/tri's)and temp went through roof off to loo and forget the training!What a bestard!


Sounds like that bug is giving you the run about mate......hope you get top side of it soon. 

cardio day today.....usual bag work..... 6 rounder:thumbup1:

Delts and triceps tomorrow......

Need to get a grip on the diet, crunch some numbers and see if I am on the rite track.

think i am averaging about 2500 to 3000 cals i recon, pretty clean but struggling to

get it down, should pick up over the next few weeks as training intensity moves up

a gear......


----------



## biglbs

HAY sounds all in the right direction there buddy!

Had steak/brussels/fresh boiled beetroot for breaky with 1 thin w/meal tst dry,no issues with guts so chest and tri's will be smashed later,i think my boy may come too,always good for intensity!

Will post how it went later!

I have made a decision not to go keato,but gonna keep protein high and eat lots veg and lo-carbs with every meal until 4pm with relaxed weekend rules,should do the slow job i want as i am not assisted at all at mo.I am gonna use creatine mono though.

Have a nice day! h34r:


----------



## DAZ4966

andyfrance001 said:


> I'm 47 just OMG...train harder now than ever. I'm told I look the best condition I've ever been in and looking at competing this year for first time after training for past 25 years.


Hi Andy, age is just a number, as us oldies will say. As long as you are healthy & committed, then you can go on for a long time. Keeping the injuries away is so important. I don't think it is a question of training harder, but training smarter. Squeezing each rep, slower reps, drop sets etc are more important the weight. I, like you have been training many years & got in my best condition ever recently (mainly due to slipped disc issues) & did my first show last Xmas. One of the guys embedded the video earlier on this thread - check it out. Hopefully, it will show that you can do yourself justice if you put your mind to it. What show do you have in mind, to compete in?


----------



## Yorkie Dave

Morning guys. Back and Bis last night but away from home so had to use gym in the Holiday Inn. Squeezed in with overweight business men sweating on the running machines but at least there were decent d bells and a lat pulldown machine. luvverley Rib Eye steak in the restaurant but slipped up and downed 3 glasses of red wine as well.

Will post up details of my planned cycle for March tomorrow when I'm back.

Cheers for now.


----------



## biglbs

Hi ,trained but very low on output /strenght after virus,but glad i went

Flat bench b/bell 1 x 20 @60k

1 x 10 @100k

1 x 8 @100k

1 x 6 @120k

1 x 4 @120k(flagging now)

1 x 7 @100k

Usual would have followed with close grip bench but my fuel gauge stuck on empty so i did v bar pushdowns x 4 sets x 12reps @90 % effort ,then hammer grip rope pulldowns x4 to fails at around 15/11/9/6 reps with running pin.

Fuel ran out so i pushed myself home! Not good but done! :thumbup1:


----------



## raptordog

chilli said:


> Just off to do legs. not sure it's a great idea, as did kettlebells yesterday and still sore!


How did it go mate........you still with us.......


----------



## raptordog

BIGLBS385 said:


> Hi ,trained but very low on output /strenght after virus,but glad i went
> 
> Flat bench b/bell 1 x 20 @60k
> 
> 1 x 10 @100k
> 
> 1 x 8 @100k
> 
> 1 x 6 @120k
> 
> 1 x 4 @120k(flagging now)
> 
> 1 x 7 @100k
> 
> Usual would have followed with close grip bench but my fuel gauge stuck on empty so i did v bar pushdowns x 4 sets x 12reps @90 % effort ,then hammer grip rope pulldowns x4 to fails at around 15/11/9/6 reps with running pin.
> 
> Fuel ran out so i pushed myself home! Not good but done! :thumbup1:


Good your back at it....... some nice poundage's there...... :thumbup1:

Did delts and tri's tonite...hit failure on 80% of exercises.....so we getting there 

3 x10 db press

3 x10 side lateral raises

2 x10 low cable raises

2 x10 reverse db flys

3 x10 tricep pushdowns

3 x10 lying tricep ext

3 x10 single db tricep press

all well...no worries this side...... :thumbup1:

Just wondering..... How you doing with those ped BestBefore, have you got them

all through and sorted yet.....


----------



## Yorkie Dave

BIGLBS385 said:


> Hi ,trained but very low on output /strenght after virus,but glad i went
> 
> Flat bench b/bell 1 x 20 @60k
> 
> 1 x 10 @100k
> 
> 1 x 8 @100k
> 
> 1 x 6 @120k
> 
> 1 x 4 @120k(flagging now)
> 
> 1 x 7 @100k
> 
> Usual would have followed with close grip bench but my fuel gauge stuck on empty so i did v bar pushdowns x 4 sets x 12reps @90 % effort ,then hammer grip rope pulldowns x4 to fails at around 15/11/9/6 reps with running pin.
> 
> Fuel ran out so i pushed myself home! Not good but done! :thumbup1:


Wow. Some poundage there big guy. Make my lifts look pathetic but one day you never know.

Got back from the 'Smoke' at 11.30 last night after a 7 hour drive :cursing:

Got in this morning to find that my boss has taken the day off. Would have had an extra hour in bed if I'd known.

Anyway, Chest, Shoulders and tri's tonight (my fav workout) and can't wait. Got doms in bi's today from Wednesday's Back and Bi session. Don't you just love that feeling :thumb:

Cycle starting in March will be my first injectable cycle so am going to keep it really simple.

600mg of tri test for thirteen weeks followed by PCT of Nolva and Clomid. Was going to kickstart with D-Bol but after having a discussion with the missus about steroids (she went fvcking ballistic) I am now going to run S Drol for first 4 weeks at 20, 20, 20, 30 as she is happy for me to use OTC roids. Her logic being that if you can buy them legally they must be safe :confused1: . I've tried to explain but her mind is closed to rational argument. I've decided not to run an AI alongside but will keep the Nolva handy just in case.

Obviously will have to stash the test and pin in secret (makes me feel like a druggy) .


----------



## biglbs

Morning all,

Did a heavy back one this morning with seated rows(against rest due to leg)3x 14,1x8,1x4,1x4

Then onto pull downs 3x10,1x6,1x6,1x4 all fail ended up on full stack for last set,noticed grip is down so working on that too now,hanging on till very last after set by finger tips!

Going back for biceps later

All feeling on the up now!

Be well all! :cool2:

Been back and slaughtered bi's ...yes!


----------



## biglbs

Yorkie Dave said:


> Wow. Some poundage there big guy. Make my lifts look pathetic but one day you never know.
> 
> Got back from the 'Smoke' at 11.30 last night after a 7 hour drive :cursing:
> 
> Got in this morning to find that my boss has taken the day off. Would have had an extra hour in bed if I'd known.
> 
> Anyway, Chest, Shoulders and tri's tonight (my fav workout) and can't wait. Got doms in bi's today from Wednesday's Back and Bi session. Don't you just love that feeling :thumb:
> 
> Cycle starting in March will be my first injectable cycle so am going to keep it really simple.
> 
> 600mg of tri test for thirteen weeks followed by PCT of Nolva and Clomid. Was going to kickstart with D-Bol but after having a discussion with the missus about steroids (she went fvcking ballistic) I am now going to run S Drol for first 4 weeks at 20, 20, 20, 30 as she is happy for me to use OTC roids. Her logic being that if you can buy them legally they must be safe :confused1: . I've tried to explain but her mind is closed to rational argument. I've decided not to run an AI alongside but will keep the Nolva handy just in case.
> 
> Obviously will have to stash the test and pin in secret (makes me feel like a druggy) .


What do you do buddy?If you ever get to southend let me know,i will do you a steak!

Is tritest like sus?I am so out on gear its untrue!

I posted a question regarding clen and #1 selective blockers on here and bumped it twice yesterday,it seems out of anyones ability to ans,so i will keep researching,as i am gonna try it next week.You see clen is #2 agonist and a selective #1 blocker should stop palpitation issues etc!I intend to run those and t3.The t3 for two reasons

1 diet

2 clen has an effect on t3 and it is good to have an extra copper about when you need one! :smartass:

Enjoy your workout mate


----------



## Yorkie Dave

BIGLBS385 said:


> What do you do buddy?If you ever get to southend let me know,i will do you a steak!
> 
> Is tritest like sus?I am so out on gear its untrue!
> 
> I posted a question regarding clen and #1 selective blockers on here and bumped it twice yesterday,it seems out of anyones ability to ans,so i will keep researching,as i am gonna try it next week.You see clen is #2 agonist and a selective #1 blocker should stop palpitation issues etc!I intend to run those and t3.The t3 for two reasons
> 
> 1 diet
> 
> 2 clen has an effect on t3 and it is good to have an extra copper about when you need one! :smartass:
> 
> Enjoy your workout mate


Hi Bud. I'm in the security industry and work in Manchester and Sutton.

Prochem Tri test 400 contains (per ml):

120mg Test Cypionate

120mg Test Enanthate

160mg Test Decanoate

Have you tried looking in the weightloss section for info on Clen?

And if I ever get down to Saafend I'll take you up on your offer of the steak:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Yorkie Dave said:


> Hi Bud. I'm in the security industry and work in Manchester and Sutton.
> 
> Prochem Tri test 400 contains (per ml):
> 
> 120mg Test Cypionate
> 
> 120mg Test Enanthate
> 
> 160mg Test Decanoate
> 
> Have you tried looking in the weightloss section for info on Clen?
> 
> And if I ever get down to Saafend I'll take you up on your offer of the steak:thumb:


AHHA one of those need to know type jobs! :thumbup1:

Thanks for that info, I wish i could do some gear but due to past abuses i have to be careful!

I will have a look mate thanks,my wife just went to w/sale and picked up a whole scotch rump!I shall butcher it in a day or two!


----------



## raptordog

> 600mg of tri test for thirteen weeks followed by PCT of Nolva and Clomid.


Nice a simple mate, should be a smooth cycle, and any issues arise you'll know straight where to look. :thumbup1:

Not sure on the kickstart, always had great gains from d-bol way back and over the years, in fact

nothing puts weight on me better, strength through the roof, you get the bloat but its to be expected.

The last time I used it was over 3 years ago (last time I used anything come to that), don't know if

its age related bad gear or what, but it sent my blood pressure through the roof big time, I was

getting horrendous nose bleeds, pis*ed out, along with blurred vision.

Never used to bother me before so if I decide to ever use it again it would be with caution, nice and

steady, no more than 30mg a day, only good thing is if things start to go wrong it is fast

out of the system. 

Legs done tonite.....no issues apart from total exhaustion...:laugh:

Leg ext ..........3x10

Leg press........3x10

Hacks.............3x10

Leg curls.........3x10

calf raise.........3x10

only went to failure on leg curls, still playing safe.....nice and steady......


----------



## biglbs

What you gotta be careful about with gear as you get older is that it ups the red blood cell count,effectively increasing the viscosity and volume of blood in the system,hence pump!The down side is that the heart is under far more load and as such side effects are more prolific with age.My advice would be that if you experience these probs to have it checked,it is a condition that will last around 2/3 months after stopping the course.

A quick fix is blood letting and this would be performed monthly,giving blood is not an option however ,they 'will not accept it as RBC too high and they then presume you have an evil desease of some kind!

I have seen high RBC blood next to standard content blood and can tell you that it is possable to actualy see the difference.Asprin will help but not rid you of this condition.

The younger athlete seems to(in most cases)take this in their stride without complication as often their system is in peak condition,the older user would need to ensure their peak condition before use to minimise the issue.

I have decided for this reason to lose a lot of weight, before i consider the options available.I am going to use clen/t3 and Selective #1 blocker(to assist/protect the:sneaky2: heart by minimising #2 cross over effect,it is a little unproven, however, much of what we do was too!)


----------



## greekgod

Hi all, im clocking the big 46 this sept, i still compete at all . i ve won masters here since 2009, placed 5th @ world champs, i am a middleweight who still managed to jump up a wght catergory now at 45 !! i train with heavy volume type training, very instinctive training on injured b/parts...i am taking 2012 off as competing and am still TRYING TO improve myself to be a better me in 2013.. ITS ALL IN THE MIND..dont let the world control your dreams....


----------



## BestBefore1989

BIGLBS385 said:


> I am going to use clen/t3 and* Selective #1 blocker(to assist/protect the:sneaky2: heart by minimising #2 cross over effect*,it is a little unproven, however, much of what we do was too!)


 :confused1:

Can you explain that, I am considering clen to aid in weight loss so I'm eager to learn


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> :confused1:
> 
> Can you explain that, I am considering clen to aid in weight loss so I'm eager to learn


 :innocent:

I have actualy started a thread on it but had no replies as it is a bit of a different subject,do me a favour and read my threads posted section,go into it and bump it(i have twice)reading it will give you an outline of what is presumed to happen!

I wanted to hear educated or experienced thoughts on it,but nothing as yet!

:no:


----------



## raptordog

> What you gotta be careful about with gear as you get older is that it ups the red blood cell count,effectively increasing the viscosity and volume of blood in the system


Too true Biglbs......and something that becomes a problem to be aware of as we get older.

For me personally it could be a strong issue as one of my proven best combi cycles that

work for me was Test and eq, boldenone for me always worked well, better than deca, not

saying for the masses here but for me it did.

Need to give eq at least a 12 to 16 weeker or you wont get the effect, for me it always

complimented the test as my appetite went through the roof, tried b12 and grp 6 etc and

nothing comes close to stepping up the hunger for me, and when you eat you grow.

Sadly Eq is also known for being one of the biggest blood builders.....so a compound to

be aware of with age...... 

Done cardio on the old bag today...only did 4 rounds today though as I was rushing

to get prepaired for watching the big fight tonite....guess I did the other 2 rounds

sat watching the fight.....


----------



## barsnack

old fookers


----------



## raptordog

barsnack said:


> old fookers


Keep pushing forward......you will get there oneday trust me.....


----------



## barsnack

raptordog said:


> Keep pushing forward......you will get there oneday trust me.....


depressing thing is, me da and all uncles have more hair than me


----------



## biglbs

I am hurting all over today so it went well this week,however it will be nice to do legs when break heals,but that is 4 weeks away:whistling:!

Keep at it folks!


----------



## raptordog

> I am hurting all over today so it went well this week


Way to "grow" bro......


----------



## vetran

raptordog said:


> Keep pushing forward......*you will get there oneday trust me*.....


yea but they dont,they get girlfriends then have kids and ya dont see them again,not for some years later when theyve got divorced lol


----------



## dt36

Agree on the red blood cell count. Mine was high towards the end of last year, and I was dropping a pint off every 2 weeks, then every month. I initially went for a blood test as I got some nasty bites on my leg in Afghanistan, and hadn't taken any malaria tabs. Tests were clear for Malaria, but Doc picked up my red cells were high. We initially thought this might have been altitude induced, but it took until January to come back down.

All I was on was GH and Testogel and peptides. I was still on this at the start of the month when I had my last blood test, but everthing is back down to normal, so not sure what sent it high.

As my bloods are now good, I am now into my 2nd week of Cyp (600mg), Deca (300mg), Dbol (30mg p/d) and GH (2iu p/d). Been a loooong time off, and am hoping for some reasonable results from this course. Will have my bloods checked again towards the end of May, so will have to wait and see if this course bumps me back up again...


----------



## raptordog

vetran said:


> yea but they dont,they get girlfriends then have kids and ya dont see them again,not for some years later when theyve got divorced lol


Been alot of the troops lost to this cause.....lol


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Agree on the red blood cell count. Mine was high towards the end of last year, and I was dropping a pint off every 2 weeks, then every month. I initially went for a blood test as I got some nasty bites on my leg in Afghanistan, and hadn't taken any malaria tabs. Tests were clear for Malaria, but Doc picked up my red cells were high. We initially thought this might have been altitude induced, but it took until January to come back down.
> 
> All I was on was GH and Testogel and peptides. I was still on this at the start of the month when I had my last blood test, but everthing is back down to normal, so not sure what sent it high.
> 
> As my bloods are now good, I am now into my 2nd week of Cyp (600mg), Deca (300mg), Dbol (30mg p/d) and GH (2iu p/d). Been a loooong time off, and am hoping for some reasonable results from this course. Will have my bloods checked again towards the end of May, so will have to wait and see if this course bumps me back up again...


Be interesting to follow the results mate, hope it stays down for you, this blood pressure and age is a pain in the ar*e that need to be kept

top side of.

I know from personal problems that d-bol and Eq builds it up, test to a lesser extent, never had Gh down for it, heard people suffer from

water retention with Gh so maybe it comes hand in hand with that.

Also what meds are there available for blood pressure, I know most on here go on about hawthornberry and cellary seeds and all the

rest but wot is the proper med given by your gp to control high blood pressure, can we get these med from adc etc....


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Be interesting to follow the results mate, hope it stays down for you, this blood pressure and age is a pain in the ar*e that need to be kept
> 
> top side of.
> 
> I know from personal problems that d-bol and Eq builds it up, test to a lesser extent, never had Gh down for it, heard people suffer from
> 
> water retention with Gh so maybe it comes hand in hand with that.
> 
> Also what meds are there available for blood pressure, I know most on here go on about hawthornberry and cellary seeds and all the
> 
> rest but wot is the proper med given by your gp to control high blood pressure, can we get these med from adc etc....


Blood pressure Lots of things to lower it but if you don't need it natty it is a risky path to tread Beta bockers/perindropil.-i am on these. mg:

Red blood cells -I have been looking into this subject and 50% of a study group eating one grapefruit (not just juice in test but whole) consumed every morning saw the rbc count return to standard levels whilst on aas! 1 in 2 chance then?!Gh may be linked as when i had blood pressure etc i was on it too?!Odd that!I put mine down to Aas. :confused1:

Asprin is defo needed and whole toms -chinese swear by them for heart preservation/blood thinning. :turned:

I still think selective beta#1 blocker will help clen/heart probs and start in next few days,if i don't post it don't work!lol

No training today as still not repaired!

Going in morning with my top son(19)show him how its done! :w00t:


----------



## dt36

Heamo didn't prescribe anything for reducing the red cell count. Basically, it was keep dropping off a pint until it was down.

Going to stay away from Eq, and agree that it elevates red cell count. Didn't know that about D/bol though, but I am purposely keeping my dose low on this one, and only for four weeks.


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Heamo didn't prescribe anything for reducing the red cell count. Basically, it was keep dropping off a pint until it was down.
> 
> Going to stay away from Eq, and agree that it elevates red cell count. Didn't know that about D/bol though, but I am purposely keeping my dose low on this one, and only for four weeks.


D/bol is one of the worst !

They blood let me too-i was prescribed meds before when i used to be BAD !

Not convinced i need now but its a good ins policy apparently.


----------



## raptordog

Been having a read up out of curiosity, appears most blood pressure

meds are labled under Diuretics.......

Diamox

Thalitone

HydroDiuril

Microzide

Lozol

Zaroxolyn.......... and bloody loads more

They all seem to do round about the same thing......



> Diuretics ("water pills") increase the amount of sodium and water excreted
> 
> into the urine by the kidneys. It is thought that they lower blood pressure
> 
> mainly by reducing the volume of fluid in the blood vessels.


Will have a look into it more when i get time. 

Chest and biceps done tonight......

decline bench press

incline db press

flat db flys

db con curls

bb curls...........

Felt good and Im still alive.........


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Been having a read up out of curiosity, appears most blood pressure
> 
> meds are labled under Diuretics.......
> 
> Diamox
> 
> Thalitone
> 
> HydroDiuril
> 
> Microzide
> 
> Lozol
> 
> Zaroxolyn.......... and bloody loads more
> 
> They all seem to do round about the same thing......
> 
> Will have a look into it more when i get time.
> 
> Chest and biceps done tonight......
> 
> decline bench press
> 
> incline db press
> 
> flat db flys
> 
> db con curls
> 
> bb curls...........
> 
> Felt good and Im still alive.........


Good one always a bone-ass! :tongue:

Look up ACE inhibiturs too,they act differently to do same task,also Beta blockers are intresting as i have indicated! 

lookin forward to seeing my son later and blitzing chest-well up for a heavy one i am! 

Be strong and prosper,till later ,

Comletely nailed chest and recon creatine has kicked in, ended power sets on bench @ 2 x 160k twice! Pumped to 21 1/2 ins on arms after tri too,all i gotta do is lose half a tonne now on t3/clen!


----------



## raptordog

BIGLBS385 said:


> Good one always a bone-ass! :tongue:
> 
> Look up ACE inhibiturs too,they act differently to do same task,also Beta blockers are intresting as i have indicated!
> 
> lookin forward to seeing my son later and blitzing chest-well up for a heavy one i am!
> 
> Be strong and prosper,till later ,
> 
> Comletely nailed chest and recon creatine has kicked in, ended power sets on bench @ 2 x 160k twice! Pumped to 21 1/2 ins on arms after tri too,all i gotta do is lose half a tonne now on t3/clen!


Some intresting stuff there Biglbs, been reading into it.....

What are ACE inhibitors?



> ACE inhibitors are a class (group) of medicines that are used in the treatment of various disorders. Their correct name is angiotensin-converting enzyme inhibitors - which is usually shortened to ACE inhibitors. They include: captopril, cilazapril, enalapril, fosinopril, imidapril, lisinopril, moexipril, perindopril, quinapril, ramipril and trandolapril. Each of these medicines also has various different brand names. Some ACE inhibitor medicines are also part of a combined tablet with a calcium-channel blocker medicine or diuretic medicine (water tablet).
> 
> What conditions are ACE inhibitors used to treat?
> 
> ACE inhibitors are used to treat a number of different conditions:
> 
> * Hypertension - ACE inhibitors usually work well to lower blood pressure.
> 
> * Heart failure - ACE inhibitors reduce the strain on the heart by decreasing the amount of fluid pumped around the body. They also help the heart by relaxing blood vessels. This reduces the amount of force needed to eject blood from the heart.
> 
> * Diabetic nephropathy (diabetic kidney disease) - these medicines can help to maintain good kidney function.
> 
> * Chronic kidney disease - ACE inhibitors may help to slow the progress of kidney disease.
> 
> * After a myocardial infarction (heart attack).


Think its well worth chasing up on, maybe some hope for us old high pressure pumpers yet lol....:laugh:

Back done tonite.......all disc's remained in place....... :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Took day off as needeed it,tomoz back/bi!


----------



## BestBefore1989

got a PB on my squat - 3X5 @125KG

and a PB on the Pedlay row - 3X5 @ 92.5kg

I know thats warm up weights for some of you guys, but I'm pleased


----------



## raptordog

BestBefore1989 said:


> got a PB on my squat - 3X5 @125KG
> 
> and a PB on the Pedlay row - 3X5 @ 92.5kg
> 
> I know thats warm up weights for some of you guys, but I'm pleased


Nice one.......well done mate...... and they certainly are not warm up weights to me :thumbup1:

Cardio day for me today.....had a bit of muscle stiffness over the last few days

especially in pecs and lats, going to try and up the food intake a little on protein

if possible, perhaps add a extra shake.... well at least the weights are breaking

the muscle down, just need to make sure they builds back up ok........


----------



## biglbs

BestBefore1989 said:


> got a PB on my squat - 3X5 @125KG
> 
> and a PB on the Pedlay row - 3X5 @ 92.5kg
> 
> I know thats warm up weights for some of you guys, but I'm pleased


Pesonal bests,how can anyone knock that mate,very good work,your gonna hurt!----I live for hurt!It means your doing it!

Where are you in Essex buddy?

Raptordog---Sounds as though you nailed it good!

Have you tried getting 70g of protein 1n oats/mct oil/peanut butter/milk in after you train,you ache but less!

Its the way it all digests and converts  -mct goes through your endocrine system!

I did side shoulders today,(front delts i do not do as bench does the job)

5 sets smith upright rows last 4 to fail @ 50k strict

6 sets Dumbell lateral single arm raises,to fail,ending with 4 reps on 22.5 k dumbell and strict!

2 sets straight arm raises to fail

ALL good and had t3 last 2 days now on clen x1 today,not dead yet!


----------



## Dave3g

Worked chest today PB on bench 140 kg very chuffed with myself :clap:


----------



## biglbs

Dave3g said:


> Worked chest today PB on bench 140 kg very chuffed with myself :clap:


Less gravity in Ireland though! :lol:

Well done that is a gooden! :thumb :I am gonna have to push hard to keep ahead of you buddy.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Well fcuk me, i have not done a proper workout since may/june due to injuries and other stuff going on in my life, just done chest and back, incline db press, incline db flys, bent over rows db rows, deadlift, fcuk me my head is pounding , and i am shaking, just took two paracetamol, and i am running a bath as i type this, (who said men can't multi task), i have worked in a concrete factory humping large metal tray full of concrete all day, i have worked on building sites humping double 9x4 plaster boards to the top floors of office blocks in the stair well, but today was one of the hardest things i have done.........................guys never have a long lay off, just fetching the weights out of the shed, and manhandling them shocked me, i forgot how heavy 20kg plates are, even the empty oly bar shocked me, well i probably wont be able to move for a few days, but hey i'm back on the horse.


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> had a bit of muscle stiffness over the last few days
> 
> especially in pecs and lats


When you are sore from a workout, next gym session do a feeder set as part of your warm up. Basically, whatever muscle is sore, pick the same exercise that caused it, but with a bare minimum weight or an empty bar. Do about 20 reps as part of your warm up, even though you are not hitting the muscle on this day. What this does, is to help flush the muscle out with some fresh blood going in there, and in turn helps relieve the soreness. This is not going to hinder the muscle growth as you are only doing a very light, warm up set.


----------



## Mingster

Nice to see everybody is well and training hard. It would be good to see this thread develop into the 55+ thread and beyond:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> When you are sore from a workout, next gym session do a feeder set as part of your warm up. Basically, whatever muscle is sore, pick the same exercise that caused it, but with a bare minimum weight or an empty bar. Do about 20 reps as part of your warm up, even though you are not hitting the muscle on this day. What this does, is to help flush the muscle out with some fresh blood going in there, and in turn helps relieve the soreness. This is not going to hinder the muscle growth as you are only doing a very light, warm up set.


Very good point! 

Lactic acid that is created in the muscle has done its lob after 24hrs and if you flush it by this method new blood with all nutrients will flow in,it has been proven to lessen healing time and certainly makes you feel better,nice one dt36 have some reps mate!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Pesonal bests,how can anyone knock that mate,very good work,your gonna hurt!----I live for hurt!It means your doing it!
> 
> Where are you in Essex buddy?
> 
> Raptordog---Sounds as though you nailed it good!
> 
> Have you tried getting 70g of protein 1n oats/mct oil/peanut butter/milk in after you train,you ache but less!
> 
> Its the way it all digests and converts  -mct goes through your endocrine system!
> 
> I did side shoulders today,(front delts i do not do as bench does the job)
> 
> 5 sets smith upright rows last 4 to fail @ 50k strict
> 
> 6 sets Dumbell lateral single arm raises,to fail,ending with 4 reps on 22.5 k dumbell and strict!
> 
> 2 sets straight arm raises to fail
> 
> ALL good and had t3 last 2 days now on clen x1 today,not dead yet!


I live in the Rayleigh / Rawreth area


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'l tell you what. Getting up at 5 to go to the gym doesn't get any easier with age.


----------



## biglbs

This morning i woke up!

Result!

I mean the clen did not kill me or anything,so today i have had three and feel no different,other than warmer due to thermogenic affect!

The old #1blockers are great!

Seated rows 1 x 20reps,3 x stack to 90%,2 x stack fail and partial

Pulldowns 1 x 18 ,2 x stack/fail then grip shat out so wrapped and 2 x stack plus 10 k plate stuck on fail at 6and 5!

Curls 5x8 dropping to 5 reps then pump out on cam m/chine

Done and fecked!

Food all good but not the Fryed fish from shop and 1 chip!

Note to self;Next time i diet make everyone else! :thumb:

Have a great w/end guys!


----------



## biglbs

Morning guys,has everyone else passed on? :confused1:

How are we doin'?

Today will be four clen as three all good (120 tot),and decided to run small dose of t3 daily with 2 on 2 off clen.

Chest in a while gonna hold back on weight this week and do all 16-20 reps !Avoid tears and build insert strength up/flush. 

Enjoying training very much!

Day off tomoz so did chest/tri am and went back pm to kill bi's as did not get em hard last week,now i cannot lift my fooked arms!

Wife will have to feed me!

Leg is fine now!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Broke the 400lb barrier for reps on my dead lift tonight 

Deadlift

warmup	2x5	70

warmup	1x3	105

warmup	1x2	150

working set	1x4	180 added an extra 2kg quickly so no one can argue I only lifted 396.83lb

working set	1x1	182 So I can brag a 400lb dead Lift :thumb:

The 200kg is in sight


----------



## vetran

lets keep this thread going guys as said above 50 means nothing,


----------



## BestBefore1989

vetran said:


> lets keep this thread going guys


and then no one posts for 3 days.

LOL is anyone out there?

I am planning to start my Peps tonight, :thumbup1:

Hoping to roll back time and ease a few of my aches and pains :bounce:


----------



## raptordog

Having a few technical problems this end guys... laptop keeps cutting out after about 5 mins then gets worse

till it won't fire up at all, thought it was the fan but its not, a thermo senser connected that works the fan

is causing it..... [email protected] thing.... :cursing:

Training going well lads.....still hard at it....aint missed a day... mirrow is saying looking tighter and scales

are reading more poundage, so looks like I have hit the point where it time to step things up abit, not going to worry

too much about the weight and step up the cals, get more food down the neck and try build some muscle. :thumbup1:

Sound like you set of old cnuts are all doing well.... and we aint lost no one yet :lol: ....... no coffin nails getting knocked in

round here yet...... thats for sure......


----------



## raptordog

> I am planning to start my Peps tonight


,

Have fun, you got all your ml's and mg,s and iu's sorted lol... :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

All good here-i was gettin lonely and at risk of lookin ocd on here!

Diet good/training too but hurt shoulder by doing behind neck press on smith-praat!85k's worth of grief!

Lost a few pounds but much harder and larger it seems!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Just catching up with everyone. My work and fambo means I can only get on every few days. Everyone looking forward to work tomorrow?


----------



## raptordog

> Lost a few pounds but much harder and larger it seems!


Way to go biglbs...... :thumbup1:


----------



## raptordog

chilli said:


> Just catching up with everyone. My work and fambo means I can only get on every few days. Everyone looking forward to work tomorrow?


Back to the grind for me tomorrow, work 6 days a week and when sunday comes

round its gone in a flash....been a pi*s poor one this week, rained all day..... :wacko:

Going to try and get the forum up on my phone, have a android desire phone, not

sure if it will work on my phone......


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Way to go biglbs...... :thumbup1:


Power reps for you for this thread!

All good here i have been a total pig today,should speed me up a bit!


----------



## Kimball

Just started training properly in September after about 25 years off, I'm 49 too. But if I'm honest very few aches and pains and everything else people seem to suffer.

Had a couple of injuries from showing off in the gym, shoulder benching and elbow curling, but the shoulder about cleared up and the elbow loads bettter, just can't do barbell or ezbar curls, but no probs with dumbells.

Lost loads 60lbs-ish of weight, and of course muscle, last year on a crash diet but started a proper macro controlled diet to lose the last 10lbs 2 weeks ago and 4lbs gone, then finding a good high protein maintenance diet and hoping to replace fat with improved muscle size and definition over the next year.

Got good age genetics but not so good on muscle buidling, but really enjoying the challenge and finding it VERY hard not to overtrain. Trying to do cardio 4 times a week now, train 4-5 and only cardio/weights twice on the same day. Also decided this week to try and do more of a 2 day split but do alternate exercises for each body part on the 2nd day in the week for each body part. Then if I get to train the 5th day, concentrate on whole body stuff like deadlifts, etc.


----------



## biglbs

Been busy eating on sunday,day orff diet then back into stealth diet mode today!

Not trained today so three days off as not repaired,clen/t3 ok but upped t3 to 100 for last week on it and 160 clen 2/2 routine.

Gonna take 3 d/bol pre training max 3 days per week from a few weeks time,will report that when i do--should keep RBC low as only 90 mg /week!It will give pos. nitrogen balance we all need.:beer:for now,be well!


----------



## BestBefore1989

biglbs said:


> Been busy eating on sunday,day orff diet then back into stealth diet mode today!
> 
> Not trained today so three days off as not repaired,clen/t3 ok but upped t3 to 100 for last week on it and 160 clen 2/2 routine.
> 
> Gonna take 3 d/bol pre training max 3 days per week from a few weeks time,will report that when i do--should keep RBC low as only 90 mg /week!It will give pos. nitrogen balance we all need.:beer:for now,be well!


whats RBC?


----------



## biglbs

Not wrists!

Red blood cells,sides of aas--Not good for us old boys!


----------



## raptordog

> Gonna take 3 d/bol pre training max 3 days per week


Wot d/bol mate....they 5mg or 10mg..... how much a day....should be intreasting to see the results, love the

d/bol but the blood pressure is off the scale....so heres hoping buddy that the other meds

your experimenting with sorts the problem...be great if they do cos I will be following suit......cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Oh OK, thanks.

I have only ran 1 cycle and that was Sus 250 for 12 weeks, two years ago.

I am planning to take all and any assistance this year as I dont think I will get anywhere near where I want to be if I dont.


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Wot d/bol mate....they 5mg or 10mg..... how much a day....should be intreasting to see the results, love the
> 
> d/bol but the blood pressure is off the scale....so heres hoping buddy that the other meds
> 
> your experimenting with sorts the problem...be great if they do cos I will be following suit......cheers :thumbup1:


The clen crossover heart effect has been blocked by selective type 1 blocker i have no heart probs to mention!

It seems to still work ok!

By the fact the d/bol will be so minimul it should be fine! Just 30 mg/day on training days only.


----------



## raptordog

Hope the new journey on the peds is going well buddy..... :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Hope the new journey on the peds is going well buddy..... :thumbup1:


I am brave enough to show more in the avi now!All is good,but hurt shoulder! :crying:

I am still here!

1 week left on it


----------



## BestBefore1989

so far OK

I added 2ml to both the GHRP-2 and the CJC1295.

The CJC1295 dissolved almost instantly but the GHRP-2, even after a while of gentle swirling, still had what appeared to be flakes in it.

I have emailed the supplier as that can't be right.

I'll let you know what they say


----------



## BestBefore1989

LOL two answers for the price of one


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> The clen crossover heart effect has been blocked by selective type 1 blocker i have no heart probs to mention!
> 
> It seems to still work ok!
> 
> By the fact the d/bol will be so minimul it should be fine! Just 30 mg/day on training days only.


Keep us posted mate, like I say be good to see how you go on, think half life of d is about 8 hrs, so will be in and out

your system through the week, not sure how that will affect bp, heard lots of diffrent ways to use d-bol, there is the 4 week on / 4week off

while monitering bloods, also heard it run small dose 10-15mg full time like taking a multi-vit......


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> I am brave enough to show more in the avi now!


looking well buddy....well done.... :thumbup1:

I have not got the bottle yet to put a pic up in mi avi...... still too much of a scrawny little cnut....: but am trying...... :innocent:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> looking well buddy....well done.... :thumbup1:
> 
> I have not got the bottle yet to put a pic up in mi avi...... still too much of a scrawny little cnut....: but am trying...... :innocent:


I am still a fatty but less so!

Had treatment to arm/shoulder earlier.The man is so good,elbow fixed by a painfull click and shouder 50% better going again friday.

could not train chest b4 i went but killed tri and finished with 30 reps on stack to my amazement!

crazy pump!

I don't believe you mate!

Pics or lies! :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

You still having probs with your PC Raptor?

Thought I just drop in a post and let you know I'm still breathing


----------



## dt36

30mg of dianabol is nice, and not over the top. I am still running this at present with 2ml Cypionate and 1ml Deca. Nips just starting to get slightly tender coming up to week 4, so will start adding 10mg Nolva tomorrow.

Got some Tri-Tren and Winstrol tabs today, so will be swapping out the deca and dbol at week 5 for these.

Scale weight is up exactly 14ibs over this period and am definately feeling much fuller, while also stronger in the gym.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm going to be starting a cycle of dbol soon. I was thinking of 40mg ed for 6 weeks. This will be the first cycle I've done. What you boys reckon? Is it a good Idea to be doing a first cycle at my age? I'm 48


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> I'm going to be starting a cycle of dbol soon. I was thinking of 40mg ed for 6 weeks. This will be the first cycle I've done. What you boys reckon? Is it a good Idea to be doing a first cycle at my age? I'm 48


That is cool but just watch your bloods and bp dude,why not just do d/bol on training days.use as a tool for training,there is less Rbc build up!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> That is cool but just watch your bloods and bp dude,why not just do d/bol on training days.use as a tool for training,there is less Rbc build up!


that's interesting. I never heard of that before. With regards to my bloods, can you just rock up at your gp's and ask to have your bloods done? Do they need a reason?


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> that's interesting. I never heard of that before. With regards to my bloods, can you just rock up at your gp's and ask to have your bloods done? Do they need a reason?


Yup then ask the blood folks at hos to pay for others privately after that mate:thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

im still going ok at 50 although both me knees are fecked up and i can look forward to metal knee joints at some point .i would rather wear up than rust up .or drink 15 pints a night and think im big because my belly is so rotund it sticks out way past my chest and icant see me winky when i go to the toilet


----------



## dt36

Its not over until they nail down our coffin lids...


----------



## raptordog

BestBefore1989 said:


> You still having probs with your PC Raptor?
> 
> Thought I just drop in a post and let you know I'm still breathing


Am back.......... 

Tried a few post from my phone but in all fairness it was crap..... both my lads

say its my eyes...... I say phones are not computers.... 

Got the laptop sorted so its looking good....

Still banging out with the iron...the body weight went down 12s 1lbs, it now on the up

I am currently up to 13st 3lbs, eating clean and no waist line growth, if I am gaining fat

then its going on in better places than it was before lol....

Been here before so Im saying it muscle memory :whistling:

Seriously I have been here before, take about 6 months I can usually get up to around 14s 4lbs then its a hard road

to try and gain anymore...then its time for assitance....


----------



## BestBefore1989

welcome back. Im with you on posting from the phone, so much easier on a pc


----------



## dt36

What's happening with the Old School then?

I have cut my cycle of Cyp and Deca short three weeks ago, due to a constant cough that I can only describe as similar to Tren cough. Anybody else get this?

This was with me constantly for five weeks while on, and has now totally cleared since the half life of the drug is out of me. Not sure if it's the Cyp or the Decca causing it. Will have to introduce only one back in at a time to see what's giving me the reaction.

Back to the GH and Testogel now, and all seems to be running fine.


----------



## spike

biglbs said:


> That is cool but *just watch your bloods* and bp dude,why not just do d/bol on training days.use as a tool for training,there is less Rbc build up!


what does that mean?

also, how would taking dianabol solely on training days operate as a "tool"?

how does that work?


----------



## Kimball

Interesting, think I've developed Cyno throat will know in a couple of days as finished the cycle tonight.


----------



## dt36

Kimball said:


> Interesting, think I've developed Cyno throat will know in a couple of days as finished the cycle tonight.


Lol. What's the combo of Cyno Throat?


----------



## Kimball

dt36 said:


> Lol. What's the combo of Cyno Throat?


Lol, not sure but it was that, finished Tuesday night and after 10+ days of sore throat all gone by Wednesday night!


----------



## xxxpowr

Just remember the scene from Rocky 3. Its all the motivation you need to keep going lol

Apollo Creed: You know Stallion?

Rocky Balboa: What?

Apollo Creed: It's too bad we've got to get old.

Apollo Creed: You know, Stallion? It's too bad we gotta get old, huh?

Rocky Balboa: Ah, just keep punchin', Apollo... you want to ring the bell?

Apollo Creed: Alright... Ding Ding.


----------



## biglbs

spike said:


> what does that mean?
> 
> also, how would taking dianabol solely on training days operate as a "tool"?
> 
> how does that work?


I am on your ignore list remember,far better that way i feel!


----------



## dt36

Well I'll take my hat off to ground workers. Even though I train 3 days regular, I planted 8 trees last Sunday, and dug some fairly deep holes due to the soil being poor, so that I could fill them with a decent compost. Legs have been aching like a bitch all week, both on the quads and hamstring.

Definately getting older...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dt36 said:


> Well I'll take my hat off to ground workers. Even though I train 3 days regular, I planted 8 trees last Sunday, and dug some fairly deep holes due to the soil being poor, so that I could fill them with a decent compost. Legs have been aching like a bitch all week, both on the quads and hamstring.
> 
> Definately getting older...


Know what you mean. I'm off work this week so the wife's got me reorganising the garden. I've knocked down two sheds and moved a greenhouse. I might go into work tomorrow just to get away.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Just thought I'd resurrect this thread. How's everyone doing?


----------



## Mingster

chilli said:


> Just thought I'd resurrect this thread. How's everyone doing?


I'm ok How's your back?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Back's fine thanks Ming. Shoulder's none too clever from OHP's yesterday though! Annoyingly, this was the first time I've ever really taken time to warm up rotator cuffs beforehand! It's not too bad though, reckon it'll be ok by tomorrow.


----------



## Mingster

chilli said:


> Back's fine thanks Ming. Shoulder's none too clever from OHP's yesterday though! Annoyingly, this was the first time I've ever really taken time to warm up rotator cuffs beforehand! It's not too bad though, reckon it'll be ok by tomorrow.


Good stuff, mate. You sound like me lol. There's always something knackered. As one bit repairs itself another bit gives way:lol: I've pretty much eliminated pressing from my workouts these days.


----------



## spike

chilli said:


> Just thought I'd resurrect this thread. How's everyone doing?


I'm 48 and a half in September.

Can I play? :cowboy:


----------



## Dave3g

Doing T bar other day and now the back is fcuked, it feels more like a rib gone than muscle ?? But it would not be the same unless some part of me is aching. Dam age thing.


----------



## raptordog

OK!!!! ........wakey.....wakey ye set of old cnuts:tongue:... just doing a head count to see how many of you are still drawing breath. 

Just found this old thread and was wondering how you were all doing.... lets have it aches pains/ ED issues/ heart failure/ bunions/ piles

but most of all the staggering progress you have all made to your physique in the last year...... hope you all had a good year....


----------



## vetran

been on a cleanse since march apart from trt, dropped down to 15st p*ssed of


----------



## raptordog

Well vets still a breather :thumbup1: ...how you doing mate, did you make it out the country working on the doors in the sun, last I heard

you was selling up the house and moving on to better things, hope it came off for you bro......15st aint that bad on trt... you will be back

up on the summer blast.....


----------



## vetran

raptordog said:


> Well vets still a breather :thumbup1: ...how you doing mate, did you make it out the country working on the doors in the sun, last I heard
> 
> you was selling up the house and moving on to better things, *hope it came off for you bro*......15st aint that bad on trt... you will be back
> 
> up on the summer blast.....


the jobs still open but my house is still up for sale bro :sad:


----------



## raptordog

Bad time to sell at the minute, markets on it ar*e, be better off renting it out (renting brings strong money at the moment)

depends if you need a lump sum and how much equity you got in it and what sum you need to move on.

I have a couple of properties for rent and for the new comers to our shore's its 600 a month nailed on, not liking the idea, have to give it some thought but most landlords are having a bite out of that cherry at the moment......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

can't beleive this thread's been resurrrected as I'm currently feeling very old. Back's gone again! Been out of action for a week now and feeling royally f*cked off with it. Went to see an acupuncturist yesterday, as I've had success with them in the past. It is feeling a bit looser this morning, but too early to tell really. We'll see after I've been trying to move around for a while. Anyway, morning everybody!


----------



## Uriel

yeah - cruising now too....as soon as the peds drop out - back ache, thigh pulled, generally knackered lol


----------



## latblaster

@chilli

I've been seeing an acu for the last 3 weeks, I've got some sort of s1 nerve root compression. She is excellent & the pain has almost gone.

She also noted that I'm not getting enough protein, & said protein powders don't have 'energy' in them, in the traditonal sense.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

latblaster said:


> @chilli
> 
> I've been seeing an acu for the last 3 weeks, I've got some sort of s1 nerve root compression. She is excellent & the pain has almost gone.
> 
> She also noted that I'm not getting enough protein, & said protein powders don't have 'energy' in them, in the traditonal sense.


I really rate them, but I take some of what they say with a pinch of salt!. Regardless of wether whey has 'energy' in them, I bet you get more protein in you than most Joe Schmoes. I once saw an chinese acupuncturist for 2 years and my back was trouble free in all that time. The longest it's been ok for the last 15 years. I'm going to start regularly going again and interspersing it with regular chiropractic as well. It's pricey, but I can't afford to be this long off work. I'm self employed, so don't get paid if I don't work.

Did you injure yours lifting? The pain's unbelievable isn't it?


----------



## latblaster

I've had back pain for years, it comes & goes then I'll do a simple movement wrongly & then I know it!

It seems one of my legs is slightly shorter so I lean over more, it's not at all noticable, so I need to get a shoe insert to level my pelvis etc.

I've been very wound up of late, & she put some needles in my ear lobes....the relaxtion is fantastic, almost like being drugged.

Then I feel so awake afterwards. See if you can have some of this, you'll love it.

But yea it costs me £50 a time, so atm that's an extra £200 a month...which I can't afford. But then the NHS is useless mostly, & I want good health.

More & more these days I look for non nhs solutions to any medical problem I get though.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

latblaster said:


> I've had back pain for years, it comes & goes then I'll do a simple movement wrongly & then I know it!
> 
> It seems one of my legs is slightly shorter so I lean over more, it's not at all noticable, so I need to get a shoe insert to level my pelvis etc.
> 
> I've been very wound up of late, & she put some needles in my ear lobes....the relaxtion is fantastic, almost like being drugged.
> 
> yeah, that's very similar to my back problem.
> 
> Then I feel so awake afterwards. See if you can have some of this, you'll love it.
> 
> But yea it costs me £50 a time, so atm that's an extra £200 a month...which I can't afford. But then the NHS is useless mostly, & I want good health.
> 
> More & more these days I look for non nhs solutions to any medical problem I get though.


----------



## latblaster

@chilli

?


----------



## biglbs

Still here,hobling around...


----------



## AlanBud123

Just came across this thread - glad to see that there are alot of older guys on here :rockon: I didn't train seriously until 2009 when I joined a fitness centre - played about at it until this year when I joined a bodybuilding gym - was bit nervous about it at first - just turned 54 now - told I look yngr :cool2: - want to see how big I can get. Its slow progress - but I'm just doing it for me.


----------



## Fieryfilly

I'm 45 and only started body building 2 months ago, probably far too old to start but feel fantastic :thumb:


----------



## mark_star

latblaster said:


> @chilli
> 
> I've been seeing an acu for the last 3 weeks, I've got some sort of s1 nerve root compression. She is excellent & the pain has almost gone.
> 
> She also noted that I'm not getting enough protein, & said protein powders don't have 'energy' in them, in the traditonal sense.


i'm an acupuncturist as well and i sometimes think some of my colleagues can get a bit too rapped up in the 'energy'. really it's better just to say wholefood would be preferable, but we know that anyway


----------



## The Cheese

Fieryfilly said:


> I'm 45 and only started body building 2 months ago, probably far too old to start but feel fantastic :thumb:


No way!! I've seen guys and girls who haven't started until their 50s and after a couple of years, they've got ripped. And there are plenty of guys in their 60s and onwards who still lift.

I took a long lay off from my early 30s to my 40s and once I started again, never looked back.

You're never too old and you're never to young to hit the iron. :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

latblaster said:


> @chilli
> 
> ?


don't know what happened there. I typed a very informative and witty reply, but it didn't post. Can't remember it now.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Fieryfilly said:


> I'm 45 and only started body building 2 months ago, probably far too old to start but feel fantastic :thumb:


I didn't start til I was almost 47. I lost a load of weight and am now in much better shape. Got a long way to go in terms of putting on size, but it was one of the best things I ever did.


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> don't know what happened there. I typed a very informative and witty reply, but it didn't post. Can't remember it now.


Age see...


----------



## AlanBud123

I went to a gym (Fitness 2000) in Costa Adeje Tenerife - guy that runs it (with his family) was a champion bb- he is now in his 70s - his name is Nono Cironte- body looks fantastic still.


----------



## Fieryfilly

The Cheese said:


> No way!! I've seen guys and girls who haven't started until their 50s and after a couple of years, they've got ripped. And there are plenty of guys in their 60s and onwards who still lift.
> 
> I took a long lay off from my early 30s to my 40s and once I started again, never looked back.
> 
> You're never too old and you're never to young to hit the iron. :thumb:


I'll just keep plodding on then lol, maybe there is hope for me yet!!


----------



## biglbs

Fieryfilly said:


> I'll just keep plodding on then lol, maybe there is hope for me yet!!


There is hope for anyone who cares to want it,i started back the bigining of March,took me 5 months of tests and trial and error,to find out problems and fix them...Now on Trt,had full heart and blood checks

the lot,started to count macros and train hard,some very big lifts showing in my journal and slowly but surely the mirror is telling me more i want to hear,,,,very happy,love this board too,support is amazing.


----------



## NSGym

raptordog said:


> Hi all, just wondering how many of you guys are still
> 
> training that are over 45.
> 
> Been into training on and off since my teens and seen over the years
> 
> lots of friends and people in general fall to the wayside
> 
> so to speak, (myself included).
> 
> Seems has people get older training for size and muscle seen to be
> 
> of less importance.
> 
> Perhaps this is down to the reduced natural test production
> 
> we have today than when in our teens and younger years, the big muscles are
> 
> best syndrome, used to spend hours looking through muscle mags, arnie/ big Lou/
> 
> mentzer/ bill pearl etc as a lad and saying "thats wot I want to look like"
> 
> sadly never did make it to that level lol.
> 
> So 45+ dudes put your hands in the air, and lets hear your progress, stats,
> 
> problems you may have encounted because of the years rolling on by, pics etc.
> 
> And maybe, just maybe this will give me the push to get my a*s in gear
> 
> and do the total rebuild number, before its too late.


well I am 49 years old, been training on and off for different sports since i was 15, in 2013 i will be comepting at strongman (novice) and may even put on a masters comp


----------



## raptordog

Uriel said:


> yeah - cruising now too....as soon as the peds drop out - *back ache, thigh pulled, generally knackered lol*


Is that through smashing the iron or smashing all that minge........ :lol:


----------



## raptordog

chilli said:


> can't beleive this thread's been resurrrected as I'm currently feeling very old. Back's gone again! Been out of action for a week now and feeling royally f*cked off with it. Went to see an acupuncturist yesterday, as I've had success with them in the past. It is feeling a bit looser this morning, but too early to tell really. We'll see after I've been trying to move around for a while. Anyway, morning everybody!


Mate of mine swears by it, I always thought it was a load of b/s but he suffers with a bad back, after

a session he is like a spring chicken bouncing about like a kid, best £50 spent he recons, mite give it a shot

may well work out cheaper than the gh....... :thumbup1:


----------



## lucs

4.5 years left its nice to be too young for somthing


----------



## shauny13

been training for 23 years in all sorts of gyms. Now training at home as i have a spare room. Will be 45 in April.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

raptordog said:


> Mate of mine swears by it, I always thought it was a load of b/s but he suffers with a bad back, after
> 
> a session he is like a spring chicken bouncing about like a kid, best £50 spent he recons, mite give it a shot
> 
> may well work out cheaper than the gh....... :thumbup1:


I'd recommend it. I'm definitely feeling better this evening after 6 days of it not seeming to ease at all. It is a bit pricey, but if I don't work I don't get paid, so it's cheap when I look at it like that.


----------



## Uriel

raptordog said:


> Is that through smashing the iron or smashing all that minge........ :lol:


its funny you say that - the pulled thigh is a shagging injury.i was hanging out the back of my bird going "Fkn ooooooo....aahhhhhhhh......AARRGGGHHHHHHHH"

she thought i was even more into it than normal but my leg was spazzed out with cramp lol


----------



## Uriel

i'll be 46 in March.....FFS....50 is looming

My mate Jarvo is 50 on chrimbo day....he's not taking it well atall


----------



## hometrainer

i'm having to much fun in my 50s to want to be slowing down just yet


----------



## hometrainer

NSGym said:


> well I am 49 years old, been training on and off for different sports since i was 15, in 2013 i will be comepting at strongman (novice) and may even put on a masters comp


good on you mate


----------



## BigTrev

I honestly feeling im training much better now at 43 than when i was in my teens and 20s.

Its all mind over matter,,,age is just a number.


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> There is hope for anyone who cares to want it,i started back the bigining of March,took me 5 months of tests and trial and error,to find out problems and fix them...Now on Trt,had full heart and blood checks
> 
> the lot,started to count macros and train hard,some very big lifts showing in my journal and slowly but surely the mirror is telling me more i want to hear,,,,very happy,love this board too,support is amazing.


evening big man...... remember you starting back begining of the year.....massive respect for you sticking to your guns

and staying the distance, looks like you got your act together....well done mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> evening big man...... remember you starting back begining of the year.....massive respect for you sticking to your guns
> 
> and staying the distance, looks like you got your act together....well done mate :thumb:


Thanks Raptor,means a lot coming from fellow old school,your kickin it too i see......


----------



## biglbs

Uriel said:


> i'll be 46 in March.....FFS....50 is looming
> 
> My mate Jarvo is 50 on chrimbo day....he's not taking it well atall


Your actualy at risk of makin 50!!! Fookin hell man,you must have calmed down lately xx


----------



## biglbs

BigTrev said:


> I honestly feeling im training much better now at 43 than when i was in my teens and 20s.
> 
> Its all mind over matter,,,age is just a number.


I was at my strongest at 43,well until next year


----------



## Conscript




----------



## greekgod

Conscript said:


>


steady on the labels... 

im 46 and start prep jan 2nd for a long 16 week prep...

wish i could stay off season, but xmas will be my fond farewell to easy living, time to put the slippers away and don the wristwraps on!!


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Thanks Raptor,means a lot coming from fellow old school,your kickin it too i see......


Am trying bro  ........works been a heavy burden last 8 month/ 6 days a week, plus had blood pressure probs, and

seemed to have picked up sciatica on the way....but hey am still ere......


----------



## mark_star

i'm 48 now and stronger than i have ever been, not only that i intend to get a whole lot stronger over the coming months


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Your actualy at risk of makin 50!!! Fookin hell man,you must have calmed down lately xx


Yep....... and the old cnuts still lifting more poundage and smashing more gash than most of the 18 years olds on here....... :lol:


----------



## lucs

greekgod said:


> steady on the labels...
> 
> im 46 and start prep jan 2nd for a long 16 week prep...
> 
> wish i could stay off season, but xmas will be my fond farewell to easy living, time to put the slippers away and don the wristwraps on!!


cough cough 46


----------



## raptordog

Conscript said:


>












............


----------



## greekgod

lucanuk said:


> cough cough 46


whats wrong bro? why the cough cough..did u swallow a pubic hair? :lol:


----------



## lucs

greekgod said:


> whats wrong bro? why the cough cough..did u swallow a pubic hair? :lol:


ya little tickle in the throat mate, hows the weather over there ?


----------



## dt36

Nice to see this thread back up and running. 44 next week and training is going smooth in a nice garage gym setup.

Got a Bad Manners gig planned for next Wednesday and will be hitting that like the first time I saw them when I was 13 years old. Fvck me that was 31 years ago mg:


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Nice to see this thread back up and running. 44 next week and training is going smooth in a nice garage gym setup.
> 
> Got a Bad Manners gig planned for next Wednesday and will be hitting that like the first time I saw them when I was 13 years old. Fvck me that was 31 years ago mg:


Watched buster last year at gig......was a good nite....he also did a gig for free at button mill to help out keep

the pub open when it was struggling... great band:thumbup1:


----------



## rumbaba

BigTrev said:


> I honestly feeling im training much better now at 43 than when i was in my teens and 20s.
> 
> Its all mind over matter,,,age is just a number.


Yep, me too. 46, feel better than I did in my 20's. Training is more focused, results are better and body is a lot stronger.


----------



## biglbs

Why is it some of the smallest organisms on Earth can stop us training,but very little else? Bloody Virus,,,,,,,


----------



## Blinkey

Fieryfilly said:


> I'm 45 and only started body building 2 months ago, probably far too old to start but feel fantastic :thumb:


Is that you in your ava?


----------



## Blinkey

I am 47 I am fitter and better built that almost everyone I work with who are half my age. Age is not a barrier, the barrier is sitting on your @rse, buying a cardigan eating rubbish and shuffling rather than running and going to the gym


----------



## mark_star

The Vegetarian said:


> I am 47 I am fitter and better built that almost everyone I work with who are half my age. Age is not a barrier, the barrier is sitting on your @rse, buying a cardigan eating rubbish and shuffling rather than running and going to the gym


most of the best physiques at the gym i use are our kind of age, i think that speaks volumes


----------



## Fieryfilly

The Vegetarian said:


> Is that you in your ava?


yeah, it is me, was taken at the beginning of 2012 (so I was actually only 44 then lol)


----------



## Blinkey

Fieryfilly said:


> yeah, it is me, was taken at the beginning of 2012 (so I was actually only 44 then lol)


You are gorgeous, please have no worries about your number age. You could pass for a 30 year old.


----------



## Fieryfilly

The Vegetarian said:


> You are gorgeous, please have no worries about your number age. You could pass for a 30 year old.


aaw, thanks, flattery will get you everywhere


----------



## Hotdog147

The Vegetarian said:


> You are gorgeous, please have no worries about your number age. You could pass for a 30 year old.


----------



## raptordog

Well nice to see some old faces and a few new ones, and good to know that the blood is still coursing around you veins :tongue:

Noticed a few of you senior gentlemen seem to be using peptides, was just wondering how you were getting on with them and

if the results were positive, looked into them myself but there is a fair few to choose from, the ghrp's/ igf/ frags and the list

goes on, also read the dummys guide to peds that Pete Scarborough put up on his blog (some good info there), also

read some are pinning 3 times a day, I know its only sud-q with slin pins but seems a bit much, is this necessary due to short

half life or some kind of release pulse.

Be interesting to hear yor views on this.........


----------



## Gym-pig

Im 42 !

Am i allowed in this thread ??? :sneaky2:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Gym-pig said:


> Im 42 !
> 
> Am i allowed in this thread ??? :sneaky2:


if you'll be our bitch


----------



## raptordog

Gym-pig said:


> Im 42 !
> 
> Am i allowed in this thread ??? :sneaky2:


Yes young man............. as long as you act 45....... :lol:


----------



## sockie

Im 45,be 46 x-mass day,fecked shoulder,knee,and I still cant spell,just got back into working out in the last yr after 5 yrs off,due to too much partying,think I'm getting some kop on.Bye the way I hope santa is good to you all,and all your family's.


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Well nice to see some old faces and a few new ones, and good to know that the blood is still coursing around you veins :tongue:
> 
> Noticed a few of you senior gentlemen seem to be using peptides, was just wondering how you were getting on with them and
> 
> if the results were positive, looked into them myself but there is a fair few to choose from, the ghrp's/ igf/ frags and the list
> 
> goes on, also read the dummys guide to peds that Pete Scarborough put up on his blog (some good info there), also
> 
> read some are pinning 3 times a day, I know its only sud-q with slin pins but seems a bit much, is this necessary due to short
> 
> half life or some kind of release pulse.
> 
> Be interesting to hear yor views on this.........


I love them mate,

Ghrp-2 and Cjc1295 non Dac i use higher dose ,prefere twice/day as 3 times i hold more water,love adding Gh synth upto 2 iu too.


----------



## biglbs

Hay did a 207k bench the other day on smith as no decent spotters about,did a 190k free weight 3 months back and promised myself 200k by year end---job done!


----------



## latblaster

Got so bored with the prep & daily jabbing with peps, although I did get alot from them.

Would like to get some good GH in the cartridge etc, but not sure of where to get 'em.

Gentropin that's the one...I've just remembered- but can't get the injector thing.

I have pm capabilities......


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Hay did a 207k bench the other day on smith as no decent spotters about,did a 190k free weight 3 months back and promised myself 200k by year end---job done!


Thats some lift bigs......hats off....well done big fellow....... :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Got so bored with the prep & daily jabbing with peps, although I did get alot from them.
> 
> Would like to get some good GH in the cartridge etc, but not sure of where to get 'em.
> 
> Gentropin that's the one...I've just remembered- but can't get the injector thing.
> 
> I have pm capabilities......


But no contacts:lol: :tongue:


----------



## nogger

Well i've got 8 months left till i join this club....All down hill then. 

Every thing works well apart from my hair.


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> I love them mate,
> 
> Ghrp-2 and Cjc1295 non Dac i use higher dose ,prefere twice/day as 3 times i hold more water,love adding Gh synth upto 2 iu too.


Will have o pick your brains abit mate, I was reared on test suspention lol, all these peps confuse the old grey matter.... :confused1:

On trt dosed test and gh at 2iu per day at the moment...doing well and feel great......


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Thats some lift bigs......hats off....well done big fellow....... :thumb:


I was lookin back in this thread at my 120's etc,just goes to show how one can improve on everything given effort/time/money.nine months has changed me completely...

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/202499-big-lbs-mass-recomp-training-diet-info-no-banter-please-just-comment.html


----------



## raptordog

latblaster said:


> Got so bored with the prep & daily jabbing with peps, although I did get alot from them.
> 
> Would like to get some good GH in the cartridge etc, but not sure of where to get 'em.
> 
> Gentropin that's the one...I've just remembered- but can't get the injector thing.
> 
> I have pm capabilities......


Hi mate did you get the info I sent you a while back....hope your well and hows the trt going.....


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Will have o pick your brains abit mate, I was reared on test suspention lol, all these peps confuse the old grey matter.... :confused1:
> 
> On trt dosed test and gh at 2iu per day at the moment...doing well and feel great......


What you call trt or Doc calls it???


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> What you call trt or Doc calls it???


250mg bayer/ shering testoviron every 14 days (self-med docs a dick), was doing every 10 days but still ok at 14, mite try 125ml every 10 see

how I go on.


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> But no contacts:lol: :tongue:


 :001_tt2:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> 250mg bayer/ shering testoviron every 14 days (self-med docs a dick), was doing every 10 days but still ok at 14, mite try 125ml every 10 see
> 
> how I go on.


Why less mate?


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Why less mate?


Just trying to get as low has I can, without loosing the benefits, only using for the feel good side of things and steady growth that way when I hit a blast after the new year I won't have to mega dose, 500-750mg will get the job done.....


----------



## raptordog

latblaster said:


> Got so bored with the prep & daily jabbing with peps, although I did get alot from them.
> 
> Would like to get some good GH in the cartridge etc, but not sure of where to get 'em.
> 
> Gentropin that's the one...I've just remembered- but can't get the injector thing.
> 
> I have pm capabilities......


Here you go mate............



> You need the 3ml cartridges to work with pens.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These cartidges will fit straight in to the Auto-pens.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Load/ prime/ shoot.......simple and straight forward.......


----------



## latblaster

Ok where do I get the Autopens from then?


----------



## raptordog

latblaster said:


> Ok where do I get the Autopens from then?


http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=autopen+24&_frs=1

.........


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_sacat=0&_nkw=autopen+24&_frs=1
> 
> .........


That was a little spurt of interest,what happened?


----------



## mark67

Never to late i am 46 and love the gym i cycle gear 52 weeks a year so my test levels are always up


----------



## roadwarrior

raptordog said:


> 250mg bayer/ shering testoviron every 14 days (self-med docs a dick), was doing every 10 days but still ok at 14, mite try 125ml every 10 see
> 
> how I go on.


I get away with 250mg every 3 to 4 weeks.


----------



## latblaster

I've upped my dose of Rotex to e7d but my face has gone a bit red, dunno why my BP's up a bit?


----------



## Bulk1

I dont think theres a limit to progress with training, soon as you stop... you will be on the decline! You dont wanna go there... keep it going, even if its less than you used to do.

Make a new start in the new year and set your goal for looking as good as you can for the summer.. you will regret it otherwise when we get a bit of warm weather back.

Your only too old when you cant get up off your chair by yourself to take a sh!t.


----------



## dt36

Low dose for TRT in your 40's is always a nice touch. And it keeps the good woman happy... :whistling:

Been doing the usual of GH and testogel for a long period, but recently stopped the GH. Got a little stock of Sust and Deca in my fridge for mid Jan and will be tickling that in quietly with some Pro Hormones (SD and Trendione). Never tried PH before, but it seems to be getting some good reviews.

I actually want to start it this week, but I have to go to Dubai at the start of Jan and don't want to be carrying any tabs there with me even if they are put into a vit C bottle.


----------



## raptordog

Well thats work over while the day after boxing day...... :thumb:

Went out on the chrimbo do with the lads last nite mad friday, was the oldest veteran in the gang but still

managed to out last some of the young ones...was still going strong at 4.30am, tearing up the

dance floor while getting plenty of interest from the ladys :tongue:

Carried the flag proudly for all us old ones.........


----------



## Greshie

Somehow I've missed this thread until today....

I began training for the first time nearly two years ago after taking early retirement at 53

Starting to work out was the best thing I've done in a long time, strength has increased and I feel much healthier, and physically looking better, though there is a great deal more work to do on the old bod !.

Pleased to say I'm not falling apart (like some of you are from reading through the posts  ) but I do like an afternoon nap 

I shall follow with interest, I'm sure we can teach these youngsters a thing or two :thumb:


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> but I do like an afternoon nap


Get on a low dose TRT and you'll find that 15 minutes and a Kitkat will do the trick...


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Get on a low dose TRT and you'll find that 15 minutes and a Kitkat will do the trick...


The fountain of youth.........







....... :lol:


----------



## latblaster

@Greshie

C'mon you sorta said you might have a go. I started 5 mos ago...sooo much better, in everyway. 

Add some Pygeum as well, & the 'volume' increases too.


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> Get on a low dose TRT and you'll find that 15 minutes and a Kitkat will do the trick...


Funnily enough I trialed a natural test booster stack for Powermyself recently, and that definitely had an effect on energy levels (There's a log somewhere) but at nearly £50 a month it was too expensive for me to continue... am now considering what to do next !


----------



## latblaster

I spend about a tenner a month on everything I need for TRT, apart from blood test which I still haven't had repeated.


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> I spend about a tenner a month on everything I need for TRT, apart from blood test which I still haven't had repeated.


I don't mind spending a tenner ...


----------



## latblaster

Read this, I found my thinking is much improved, thoughts are deffo clearer.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12467088


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> I don't mind spending a tenner ...


Be the best tenner you will ever spend............ :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> Funnily enough I trialed a natural test booster stack for Powermyself recently, and that definitely had an effect on energy levels (There's a log somewhere) but at nearly £50 a month it was too expensive for me to continue... am now considering what to do next !


Try your GP for some Testogel. Google it and then relate some of the symptoms to him, but more so play on your relationship a bit. Tell him you just have no interest...


----------



## dt36

latblaster said:


> I spend about a tenner a month on everything I need for TRT, apart from blood test which I still haven't had repeated.


What are you stacking up Mate?


----------



## latblaster

Another good reason Greshie.....

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21295035

On another note though, it makes me sad when I read about castration of the rats, for the study. They're lovely creatures, not the ones in the garden though.


----------



## latblaster

dt36 said:


> What are you stacking up Mate?


Rotex Test E, some Prov @25mg ed, bit of adex & some gravy powder...fvck no wrong forum!!


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> I don't mind spending a tenner ...


I hear you would'nt mind having a tennor either G

Get down there,get TrT MY WHOLE LIFE HAS CHANGED SINCE GETTING IT,awsome!


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Another good reason Greshie.....
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21295035
> 
> On another note though, it makes me sad when I read about castration of the rats, for the study. They're lovely creatures, not the ones in the garden though.


Take more test,you will bite them off for the studies,,,,,grrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> I hear you would'nt mind having a tennor either G
> 
> Get down there,get TrT MY WHOLE LIFE HAS CHANGED SINCE GETTING IT,awsome!


Ye like smashing out 207 kilo benches......... :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Ye like smashing out 207 kilo benches......... :thumb:


 :whistling: Twas a low gravity day mate!

My stage 2 starts next week


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> :whistling: Twas a low gravity day mate!
> 
> My stage 2 starts next week


You'll be on 'Essex Strongest Man' yet! :thumb:


----------



## dt36

latblaster said:


> Rotex Test E, some Prov @25mg ed, bit of adex & some gravy powder...fvck no wrong forum!!


Proviron... Forgot to add that to my stash. Was taking this a while back too. Cheers Latblaster.


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> You'll be on 'Essex Strongest Man' yet! :thumb:


Perhaps southends ya cvnt!


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Proviron... Forgot to add that to my stash. Was taking this a while back too. Cheers Latblaster.


I still cannot persuade many young 'snappers how good it is!!!


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> I still cannot persuade many young 'snappers how good it is!!!


It's coz we really are Older & Wiser.


----------



## biglbs

we are---


----------



## dt36

Resistance is Futile...

Just had a flash back there to the old "Guvner" mags from The Chemical Warfare days.


----------



## raptordog

So do you guys recon I should be putting proviron on my christmas list 

Used it in the past, we had not got a clue back then, I never suffered from gyno, one of the lucky ones I guess. but

a mate of mine did real bad, even on 500mg he flared up, so we used it to keep estro at bay, or so we thought, strange

thing is though it worked for him, a tab a day kept the estro away.

So what you guys using it for, do you feel better in general, more free test, keeping the old sparrow happy as well as the Mrs lol.

Just curious as to the benifits.......


----------



## latblaster

Only been on it a coupla weeks so can't give a true opinion. But @biglbs has for some while I think.


----------



## ianjay

you can tell the old ones lol, notice theres no photos. me being in that calibre


----------



## latblaster

I sort of kid myself that when I get some abs I put up a pic...but don't think any of will live that long. mg:


----------



## ianjay

latblaster said:


> I sort of kid myself that when I get some abs I put up a pic...but don't think any of will live that long. mg:


dont worry about abs to much,you can buy a set these days


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> So do you guys recon I should be putting proviron on my christmas list
> 
> Used it in the past, we had not got a clue back then, I never suffered from gyno, one of the lucky ones I guess. but
> 
> a mate of mine did real bad, even on 500mg he flared up, so we used it to keep estro at bay, or so we thought, strange
> 
> thing is though it worked for him, a tab a day kept the estro away.
> 
> So what you guys using it for, do you feel better in general, more free test, keeping the old sparrow happy as well as the Mrs lol.
> 
> Just curious as to the benifits.......


It appears to do all it says on the tin,personaly i love it,i get more out of low test/

morning wood/

i do not need gyno prevention much anyhow ,but it serves the purpose by stopping conversion of the small test i use to unwanted female elements that cause it

.Just feel good on it too,long term helps with hardening on a leaner athlete too.(not a fat cvnt like me:thumb

Mind hair loss though,,,,,,again not effected me...


----------



## latblaster

"unwanted female elements" :lol:


----------



## raptordog

ianjay said:


> you can tell the old ones lol, notice theres no photos. me being in that calibre


There is a few pic's knocking around if you have a scratch about...we don't like putting too many up

incase it shadows and disheartens the young members of the forum..... :lol:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> There is a few pic's knocking around if you have a scratch about...we don't like putting too many up
> 
> incase it shadows and disheartens the young members of the forum..... :lol:


 Don't tell anyone,,,,,


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> It appears to do all it says on the tin,personaly i love it,i get more out of low test/
> 
> morning wood/
> 
> i do not need gyno prevention much anyhow ,but it serves the purpose by stopping conversion of the small test i use to unwanted female elements that cause it
> 
> .Just feel good on it too,long term helps with hardening on a leaner athlete too.(not a fat cvnt like me:thumb
> 
> Mind hair loss though,,,,,,again not effected me...


Cheers for that mi old mate....I shall give it a blast....after all every little helps the aged...... :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

I'm older than most and I have lots of pictures up:rolleyes:


----------



## ianjay

Mingster said:


> I'm older than most and I have lots of pictures up:rolleyes:


there all from the 80's mind:cool2:


----------



## ianjay

ianjay said:


> there all from the 80's mind:cool2:


just kidding mate, you look well.if i get there,i wont hesitate in putting a pic up


----------



## Mingster

ianjay said:


> there all from the 80's mind:cool2:


An ex wife kept all my 80's pics:no:


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> I'm older than most and I have lots of pictures up:rolleyes:


Yes but Ming is assisted..... he uses 2 cadburys boost bars per/day....if he say he dosen't then he is fibbing :lol:


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Yes but Ming is assisted..... he uses 2 cadburys boost bars per/day....if he say he dosen't then he is fibbing :lol:


I use 1 boost bar per day too ... so does that mean I'm on a lighter dose?


----------



## Mingster

raptordog said:


> Yes but Ming is assisted..... he uses 2 cadburys boost bars per/day....if he say he dosen't then he is fibbing :lol:


One Boost and a post workout Crunchie to be accurate...


----------



## dt36

ianjay said:


> you can tell the old ones lol, notice theres no photos. me being in that calibre


Changed mine now to reflect the Christmas spirit. Few mince pies and budweisers gone down the cakehole though since this pic, but we'll see what the new year brings...

Just had a cracking weights session in the garage with my boy as his gym is shut today. Fair play, he is coming on good so I need to up my game to keep up with him.


----------



## justin case

ok i'm 53, and i'm really interested in what peoples opinions are of the best natural test boosters, if indeed there are any.


----------



## raptordog

justin case said:


> ok i'm 53, and i'm really interested in what peoples opinions are of the best natural test boosters, if indeed there are any.


Natural..... :confused1: haven't heard of that lab before...... :lol:

Not sure to be honest mate, not up to speed on new natty test boosters, if the ones about when I was younger are anything to go

by I'd save your money.

....and go here.........







:thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> An ex wife kept all my 80's pics:no:


Lovely a?My first burnt them all!


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Changed mine now to reflect the Christmas spirit. Few mince pies and budweisers gone down the cakehole though since this pic, but we'll see what the new year brings...
> 
> Just had a cracking weights session in the garage with my boy as his gym is shut today. Fair play, he is coming on good so I need to up my game to keep up with him.


My lad is 20 and grows like a babe ,whilst getting more ripped!pmsl youth a?


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> My lad is 20 and grows like a babe ,whilst getting more ripped!pmsl youth a?


Hey easy Dad...... time to start worrying is when he pumps out a 208 kilo press....... :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

justin case said:


> ok i'm 53, and i'm really interested in what peoples opinions are of the best natural test boosters, if indeed there are any.


I did a trial on D-Test and Paragon stack a little while ago, and there is a log somewhere, when I finish forcing my sunday tea down (am trying to bulk at the moment and not feeling hungry at all !) I'll dig out a link for you. The stack was expensive though @ approx £48 a month which is why I discontinued it ...


----------



## Greshie

Here it is

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/200326-greshies-powermyself-com-pni-paragon-d-test-test-booster-trial.html

I also need to do something ... have lost some 'go' since the trial for sure ...


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Here it is
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/200326-greshies-powermyself-com-pni-paragon-d-test-test-booster-trial.html
> 
> I also need to do something ... have lost some 'go' since the trial for sure ...


SO YOU WILL GO TO DOCS?trt?


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> Here it is
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/200326-greshies-powermyself-com-pni-paragon-d-test-test-booster-trial.html
> 
> I also need to do something ... have lost some 'go' since the trial for sure ...


It's called TRT & really you'll be pleased you've started. It's no big deal injecting, I was petrified first few & now it takes me 5 mins tops.


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> SO YOU WILL GO TO DOCS?trt?


Yes I shall do something , I'm seeing my hospital consultant later on in January ( for something else that has to be kept an eye on) so will probably discuss with her first of all before going to my GP...

Soemone ( I think it was Top Ca... I mean Raptor Dog ) mentioned testogel ... so if all else fails may investigate getting hold of that.


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> Here it is
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/200326-greshies-powermyself-com-pni-paragon-d-test-test-booster-trial.html
> 
> I also need to do something ... have lost some 'go' since the trial for sure ...


Before you know it if you hang about here much longer with these mad feckers, you will have so much go you will be

praying for a brake pedal :tongue:

Trt dosed test to start...........then test suspention and cheque drops to follow...... :gun_bandana:


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Before you know it if you hang about here much longer with these mad feckers, you will have so much go you will be
> 
> praying for a brake pedal :tongue:
> 
> Trt dosed test to start...........then test suspention and cheque drops to follow...... :gun_bandana:


That'll be the day :lol: !


----------



## raptordog

Just stay away from @Mingster and his dark side...... Boost bar and crunchie stack is taking it abit far..... :lol:


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Just stay away from @Mingster and his dark side...... Boost bar and crunchie stack is taking it abit far..... :lol:


Oh I think there is no hope then ....... though I've not yet stacked my boost bar with a crunchie ....


----------



## Greshie

Merry Christmas Oldies .... 

Off now for a couple of days, have a great day tomorrow and will catch up on everyone's antics later on Boxing Day  xx


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> Merry Christmas Oldies ....
> 
> Off now for a couple of days, have a great day tomorrow and will catch up on everyone's antics later on Boxing Day  xx


Same to you mate....have a great holiday and that goes for all the rest of you old veteran cnuts out there and everybody else come to that...... :beer:

....and just remember...take it easy boys... nice and steady with the ale/ vino/ spirits and cigars....and if the bedroom antics come a calling upon you then a nice steady pace in the military position....no back flips or wild diving off sex swings etc.

Only looking out for you guys.... we need to keep the has been head count going strong..... :thumbup1:

On second thoughts fcuk it!!!!!........ Smash the drink, destroy all the food you can and rattle the ar*e off the loved one of your choice...... 

Most of all have a great time........ :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Should have took it easy on the shaggin,,,,,,kinda made up for a lack of it,fookin aches,great cardio i am 12st now...


----------



## raptordog

Well thats the first hurdle out of the way (christmas).... just round two to get through now boys, the new year then its

plain sailing for another 12 months :thumbup1:

Tiring a little this side :yawn: , the pork pies and roasters in goose fat took their toll, but back in the corner, spit in the bucket

and plan on coming out strong, keep light on your feet and "jab & move......jab & move" :laugh:

Catch you all later................


----------



## ianjay

lookig forward to this year, i can officially join this old gits club without having to sneak inn and lye about being 45 for the worry of getting thrown out. Is there any perks like getting a free gym pass? whey milk tokens etc?


----------



## Greshie

ianjay said:


> lookig forward to this year, i can officially join this old gits club without having to sneak inn and lye about being 45 for the worry of getting thrown out. Is there any perks like getting a free gym pass? whey milk tokens etc?


No but you will be one year nearer your free bus pass !


----------



## ianjay

Greshie said:


> No but you will be one year nearer your free bus pass !


something else to look forward too then:beer:


----------



## raptordog

ianjay said:


> lookig forward to this year, i can officially join this old gits club without having to sneak inn and lye about being 45 for the worry of getting thrown out. Is there any perks like getting a free gym pass? whey milk tokens etc?


You could have had a go in our time machine mate to take you back 20 years....... :thumbup1:

But @biglbs boosted (sorry borrowed) it and we aint seen the fecker since..... :lol:


----------



## ianjay

raptordog said:


> You could have had a go in our time machine mate to take you back 20 years....... :thumbup1:
> 
> But @biglbs boosted (sorry borrowed) it and we aint seen the fecker since..... :lol:


big men, with boys toys, if you get it back i might just have a little look into that. the perks of being part of this exclusive club:rockon:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> You could have had a go in our time machine mate to take you back 20 years....... :thumbup1:
> 
> But @biglbs boosted (sorry borrowed) it and we aint seen the fecker since..... :lol:


k,oK well i am back now,twas great being 21 and surrounded by pussies,without being considered a raving perv.

Try 1989 that was the best night out i had in it,'E's where new and everyone loved everyone,,,,,,,,nah fook it ,time machine will be put back in 'pool' 2/1/13,anyone need any mitsi's or swans brought back pmsl


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> k,oK well i am back now,twas great being 21 and surrounded by pussies,without being considered a raving perv.
> 
> Try 1989 that was the best night out i had in it,'E's where new and everyone loved everyone,,,,,,,,nah fook it ,time machine will be put back in 'pool' 2/1/13,anyone need any mitsi's or swans brought back pmsl


you told me you'd done it up and sold it to some Doctor guy? :w00t: :whistling:

Rather not go back to the late 80's ... not the best of times for me!


----------



## ianjay

if i could just use it for 5? im off up mount teide got some pills stashed behind a cactus, then its of to veronicas along las americas strip. talking bollocks all morning on the beach watching the sun rise. if onlt:001_tt2:


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> you told me you'd done it up and sold it to some Doctor guy? :w00t: :whistling:
> 
> Rather not go back to the late 80's ... not the best of times for me!


Go back to 70's and change 80's .......simples


----------



## ianjay

i would rather not go back to the 70,s. i was on jim l fix it and jimmy certainly fixed it for me:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Go back to 70's and change 80's .......simples


Now there is a thought


----------



## dt36

Whole house has been hit with head colds, runny noses and sore throats. Comfort eating has been the order of the day, snuggled up on the settee like the Simpsons. Got the scales out yesterday and have put on exactly 1 stone. He he, I love the grub at Christmas.

Visiting family tonight, Rugby Club tomorrow afternoon as not been out at all over the hols, then it's back at it full bore for 2013.

Oh, and can I borrow the D'Lorean to go back and see Jimmy too? He fixed it for me to help Rod Hull & Emu put a new ariel up for their new TV, and the trains were running a bit late that day...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> k,oK well i am back now,twas great being 21 and surrounded by pussies,without being considered a raving perv.
> 
> Try 1989 that was the best night out i had in it,'E's where new and everyone loved everyone,,,,,,,,nah fook it ,time machine will be put back in 'pool' 2/1/13,anyone need any mitsi's or swans brought back pmsl


maybe a couple of snowballs or doves?


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> maybe a couple of snowballs or doves?


Strawberries,rare mainly in southend.... :whistling:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Strawberries,rare mainly in southend.... :whistling:


They must be. Certainly never made it to Liverpool!


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> They must be. Certainly never made it to Liverpool!


But the long haired lover was from there in 70's aka Jimmy Osman!What else you want?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> But the long haired lover was from there in 70's aka Jimmy Osman!What else you want?


True. We were indeed spoiled.


----------



## latblaster

Anybody ever had 'Pink Champagne' wizz...always wondered why it was pink, prolly late 80's?


----------



## ianjay

latblaster said:


> Anybody ever had 'Pink Champagne' wizz...always wondered why it was pink, prolly late 80's?


food colouring? its something diffrent and it sells


----------



## biglbs

ianjay said:


> food colouring? its something diffrent and it sells


Us olde gits sound like a bunch of junkies


----------



## raptordog

latblaster said:


> Anybody ever had 'Pink Champagne' wizz...always wondered why it was pink, prolly late 80's?


guilty...........


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Us olde gits sound like a bunch of junkies
> View attachment 105766


again guilty...........


----------



## latblaster

Thought the Minasota Method was a load of guff! :lol:


----------



## ianjay

raptordog said:


> guilty...........  [


----------



## ianjay

ianjay said:


> ignore! wrong button


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

latblaster said:


> Anybody ever had 'Pink Champagne' wizz...always wondered why it was pink, prolly late 80's?


yeah. i remember that. don't know why it was pink!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

How about superman acid? or window panes?


----------



## raptordog

chilli said:


> yeah. i remember that. don't know why it was pink!


Maybe it was because after runing full throttle with no sleep for two days, we all finished up with.............

pink eye........







..... eeeeeeh those were the days..... :bounce:


----------



## biglbs

I am gettin paranoid just thinking about it.....and oddly need a sh1t pmsl


----------



## Conscript




----------



## latblaster

Nah, never had window panes heard alot about them...& blotters anyone?


----------



## Greshie

Do you realise I haven't got the foggiest what any of you are talking about ... :whistling:

and does anyone else want to give Conscript a good slapping for his cheek ! ? though on second thoughts he might enjoy that too much...


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Do you realise I haven't got the foggiest what any of you are talking about ... :whistling:
> 
> and does anyone else want to give Conscript a good slapping for his cheek ! ? though on second thoughts he might enjoy that too much...


Only if you watch on lsd


----------



## latblaster

There's a new troll just joined if anyone's interested!!! :thumb:

Zoey something.


----------



## defdaz

Aww is this where all the old farts come and reminisce about the good ol' days?


----------



## latblaster

Yup all the ones that have been & done it before you have!!!

We got the hospital records & bail reports to prove it! :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Conscript said:


>


Two easy steps :

Question one................ have you ever taken drugs =









Question two.......... are you taking drugs at present =









.......... game over!!!...............we [email protected] lads :lol:


----------



## biglbs

defdaz said:


> Aww is this where all the old farts come and reminisce about the good ol' days?


You're too old mate!


----------



## defdaz

lol! I ain't too far behind... watch out! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

defdaz said:


> lol! I ain't too far behind... watch out! :lol:


cough it out then,,,,,,,


----------



## defdaz

biglbs said:


> cough it out then,,,,,,,


38... :cursing:


----------



## biglbs

defdaz said:


> 38... :cursing:


I got 11 years on you,your a mere youth,your now banned from this thread boy,,,,,pmsl


----------



## Conscript

I can officially participate in this thread as an equal and respected member in just 17 years, I'll be back!


----------



## biglbs

defdaz said:


> 38... :cursing:


You will not peak until 45 imo(55 for me)


----------



## biglbs

Conscript said:


> I can officially participate in this thread as an equal and respected member in just 17 years, I'll be back!


We don't mind guests who rep us for our of our awesomeness


----------



## latblaster

I really did find that life begins at 40, seriously I know I had a good laugh & all the rest.

But now, I see the world so clearly, not always a good thing though.


----------



## raptordog

defdaz said:


> 38... :cursing:


Jesus..... you were still swimming about in your dads bollo*ks when I got my first job...... :lol:


----------



## justin case

if only we had known what we know now, when we left school at 16...i bet we would all be millionaires...seriously lol


----------



## Greshie

defdaz said:


> 38... :cursing:





raptordog said:


> Jesus..... you were still swimming about in your dads bollo*ks when I got my first job...... :lol:


I was doing my 'A' Levels .... mg:


----------



## raptordog

latblaster said:


> I really did find that life begins at 40, seriously I know I had a good laugh & all the rest.
> 
> But now, I see the world so clearly, not always a good thing though.


Johns hit the bottle early....... go for it mate..... :laugh:


----------



## defdaz

biglbs said:


> You will not peak until 45 imo(55 for me)


6 or 7 years to give it some berries, I'll take that! Al beckles was still winning pro shows in his 60's so there's hope for us yet


----------



## defdaz

Some inspiration for you old timers...


----------



## biglbs

HAPPY NEW YEAR LADS XXX


----------



## JusNoGood

biglbs said:


> HAPPY NEW YEAR LADS XXX


You trying for a spam oat record or someink?


----------



## biglbs

JusNoGood said:


> You trying for a spam oat record or someink?


WTF?


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> WTF?


Just needs pitying that's all!

You good this morn mate?


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Just needs pitying that's all!
> 
> You good this morn mate?


I recon the miserable git saw me doing happy new year rounds as i have a few to get around ,****ed and hanging,looked at his cup of tea then struggled to find something to moan about,sitting alone in a damp dark room,with a week old sarny of kippers.

No my head hurts!!!!

You? :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy new year everyone! hope your heads are ok. my new year has started with a journal, so I thought I'd draw your attention to it. It's here - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/206657-age-v-iron-chillis-journal.html

All visitors welcome!


----------



## latblaster

Am ok thanks mate didn't drink much which is good. Sunny day outside lets hope the rest of the year is. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Good morning everyone and a Happy New Year to you all 

Was lovely and sunny first thing... raining now :sad: good excuse not to go for a baracing walk tho' :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Happy new year lads, hope you all made it........:laugh:

Am not well for sure.........


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Happy new year lads, hope you all made it........:laugh:
> 
> Am not well for sure.........


Tcht at your age too ! :lol:


----------



## chris27

Happy new year all you 45+ s all the best for the new year


----------



## dt36

Happy new year guys.

Had a fairly light one last night visiting family, so pretty sober today. Actually managed to get out on my pushbike for 30 minutes today as the weather has held off.

Gonna get some decent sessions in this week, then its off to Dubai working for 10 days next Saturday. Stayed at the hotel before and it has a belting gym. My plans are to finish work around 3.30pm and get some pool time, then gym in the evening followed by a decent steak every night. Will make a nice change from this sh1tty weather.


----------



## Fieryfilly

dt36 said:


> Happy new year guys.
> 
> Had a fairly light one last night visiting family, so pretty sober today. Actually managed to get out on my pushbike for 30 minutes today as the weather has held off.
> 
> Gonna get some decent sessions in this week, then its off to Dubai working for 10 days next Saturday. Stayed at the hotel before and it has a belting gym. My plans are to finish work around 3.30pm and get some pool time, then gym in the evening followed by a decent steak every night. Will make a nice change from this sh1tty weather.


finish work at 3.30??? you part timer you!!


----------



## dt36

Fieryfilly said:


> finish work at 3.30??? you part timer you!!


  Got to be done FF. All work and no play...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dt36 said:


> Happy new year guys.
> 
> Had a fairly light one last night visiting family, so pretty sober today. Actually managed to get out on my pushbike for 30 minutes today as the weather has held off.
> 
> Gonna get some decent sessions in this week, then its off to Dubai working for 10 days next Saturday. Stayed at the hotel before and it has a belting gym. My plans are to finish work around 3.30pm and get some pool time, then gym in the evening followed by a decent steak every night. Will make a nice change from this sh1tty weather.


I'm not jealous at all


----------



## latblaster

chilli said:


> I'm not jealous at all


Nah nor me, :lol: I prefer Bognor or Skeggy tbh!!


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> I'm not jealous at all


me neither .... far too hot!.................

.... though not so sure about Bognor or Skeggy


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> me neither .... far too hot!.................
> 
> .... though not so sure about Bognor or Skeggy


Mate of mine, when I was about 14/15 used to go every year with his M&D to Skeggy. He loved it! :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

I have still got another week off lol

Now shall i go out or just do nothing,,,,,votes please


----------



## latblaster

Where do you get your gifs from poundage?

See you're gonna be Gold soon!!!!


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> I have still got another week off lol
> 
> Now shall i go out or just do nothing,,,,,votes please


Well you can either stay in and entertain everyone on here ... or erm go out ... somewhere ..... how about looking for a new camper van to do up?


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Well you can either stay in and entertain everyone on here ... or erm go out ... somewhere ..... how about looking for a new camper van to do up?


Got one done and up for sale,but alas tis wrong time of year....

Mrs LBS IS NOT EVEN UP!Mia and i may just play lego then,,


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Got one done and up for sale,but alas tis wrong time of year....
> 
> Mrs LBS IS NOT EVEN UP!Mia and i may just play lego then,,


Ah Lego ... ! My great nephew was given a lego something or other for Christmas, then my Sis-in-law dived into a corner and pulled out a big box, it was the remains of the Lego I used to play with as a child 45 or so years ago, I then passed it to my niece and nephew and it is still being played with a generation later .... :thumb:


----------



## dt36

latblaster said:


> Nah nor me, :lol: I prefer Bognor or Skeggy tbh!!


I think Groupon have got a 2 day deal on for Skeggy at the moment...


----------



## latblaster

:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> I think Groupon have got a 2 day deal on for Skeggy at the moment...


Go for it ! :no:


----------



## biglbs

Anyone know where i can buy a stairlift,been looking all day,

cancel that i own a bungalow,bloody memory is sh1t though..


----------



## latblaster

Just discovered this woman on YT..fantastic pianist!


----------



## raptordog

Well looks like most of the squad survived the festive season, seen a few new jurno's popping up

as we venture into the new year. :thumbup1:

Made a few plans myself this year and going to try a few things diffrent this time out, looking back

I have been doing things repeatedly over alot of years, ie cycle bulk/ cycle cut for summer and

to be fair it works well, though gaining the weight has become a issue with b/p of late so instead of

yo-yoing my weight up and down 2 stone I am planning a stricked lean gain attempt this year.

Mainly used test and hgh in the past but last year tried a tren cycle which to be honest gave great gains

but also ****loads of sides, I thought being quite sensetive to tren it was not going to be a med for me

but purley by accident instead of coming straight off I tapered down the tren which I always do with test anyway.

By doing this my gains remained steady and the sides stopped, so my plan is to run test/ tren low dose

for a while and see how I go on, also going to give the peps ago this year see how cost effective they are

against the hgh and if they give the same sort of results.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

raptordog said:


> Well looks like most of the squad survived the festive season, seen a few new jurno's popping up
> 
> as we venture into the new year. :thumbup1:
> 
> Made a few plans myself this year and going to try a few things diffrent this time out, looking back
> 
> I have been doing things repeatedly over alot of years, ie cycle bulk/ cycle cut for summer and
> 
> to be fair it works well, though gaining the weight has become a issue with b/p of late so instead of
> 
> yo-yoing my weight up and down 2 stone I am planning a stricked lean gain attempt this year.
> 
> Mainly used test and hgh in the past but last year tried a tren cycle which to be honest gave great gains
> 
> but also ****loads of sides, I thought being quite sensetive to tren it was not going to be a med for me
> 
> but purley by accident instead of coming straight off I tapered down the tren which I always do with test anyway.
> 
> By doing this my gains remained steady and the sides stopped, so my plan is to run test/ tren low dose
> 
> for a while and see how I go on, also going to give the peps ago this year see how cost effective they are
> 
> against the hgh and if they give the same sort of results.


good luck mate. You gonna get a journal up? it's all the rage!


----------



## Greshie

chilli said:


> good luck mate. You gonna get a journal up? it's all the rage!


... and some of us have been running journals for years ..........................

... well two actually !


----------



## raptordog

chilli said:


> good luck mate. You gonna get a journal up? it's all the rage!


Cheers buddy  ...... yep a journal may be the way to go mate....... going to trial a new gym tomorrow

I pass it to and from work so will be alot more easier to drop in early morning or after work, its a bit

bling to what I am used to, no sawdust and blood on the floor for a start, but does have a large free weight

section which should make me feel more at home, bonus of a boxing section too which ticks the boxes for

my cardio efforts. The machine section is massive, to be honest I don't know what half the stuff is for be great asking

some spotty little kid how to use them after all these years in the game...... 

There is one thing that you are totally suspended in free air, in elastic straps looks like something out of a bondage movie ( not that I have seen one of those things), I am just going to have to ask one of the young ladys to demonstrate this one for sure. Will get pics guys :tongue:


----------



## 10bore

Hi Lads age 53

5X5 training

Monday..Squats, Decline bench, bent over rows, rear delt rise

Wednesday.. Deadlift, scull crushers, Incline bench, Overhead press

Friday..Squats, decline bench, chins, up right rows

Sunday.. Deadlift, EZ curl, overhead press, Incline bench

All over 8 days

weight 90kg

height 6ft

lean

slowing down is not an option!!!


----------



## raptordog

10bore said:


> Hi Lads age 53
> 
> 5X5 training
> 
> Monday..Squats, Decline bench, bent over rows, rear delt rise
> 
> Wednesday.. Deadlift, scull crushers, Incline bench, Overhead press
> 
> Friday..Squats, decline bench, chins, up right rows
> 
> Sunday.. Deadlift, EZ curl, overhead press, Incline bench
> 
> All over 8 days
> 
> weight 90kg
> 
> height 6ft
> 
> lean
> 
> slowing down is not an option!!!


Welcome mate......... :thumbup1:

53 years young... hey that mite be a grandad title in the gang..... any takers beat 53......


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Welcome mate......... :thumbup1:
> 
> 53 years young... hey that mite be a grandad title in the gang..... any takers beat 53......


sod off :lol: I can beat him !


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> sod off :lol: I can beat him !


Got ye mate........


----------



## biglbs

Well i have been ill for 7 weeks had a virus,mutated into bronchial infection,had loads of tests,seems the old heart is still ok ,though a few problems have shown up wich i feel are related to meds given treating this infection,so plans on hold or slow pettern until i get resolution and can move on.

Training again and set a nice bench drop set record in my journal last week with video for you followers.

Oh bought exercise bike but i have been anywhere on it,it just seems to wheelspin for some reason???


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> sod off :lol: I would beat him !


Oh gresh.... edit


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Oh gresh.... edit


No I only beat the under 45's


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> No I only beat the under 45's


Ah yes,that's right:lol:


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Oh bought exercise bike but i have been anywhere on it,it just seems to wheelspin for some reason???


Thats what happens when you put a chevy big block through a fiesta transmission...... your churning out

too much horsepower big man........ :lol:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Thats what happens when you put a chevy big block through a fiesta transmission...... your churning out
> 
> too much horsepower big man........ :lol:


Fook knows what is gonna happen when i turn on the n2o and supercharger!!!!!!!!

You are no lazy slouch either!


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Fook knows what is gonna happen when i turn on the n2o and supercharger!!!!!!!!
> 
> You are no lazy slouch either!


now that could be a bit of a concern...... add a nitromethane fueled pre-workout and well........ :scared:

You get a warranty with that new bike by any chance......... you mite need to read the small print....... :lol:


----------



## dt36

Well I'm back in Old Blighty tomorrow and I hear it's snowing :mellow: .

Weather here in Dubai has been lovely, fair play and have had some decent gym sessions in the hotel. Going to be a shock for me training in my garage on Tuesday morning, hoodie and bobble hat on after being in a plush air conditioned gym in my shorts.

Got 2 tubs of pro-hormones to start Monday night and give them a try to see what all the noise is about. Think I'll tickle a bit of Sust and Deca in there as well just to be cheeky. Last 9 days has been big breakfasts and eating out every night, so need to lose a bit now and tighten up...


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Well I'm back in Old Blighty tomorrow and I hear it's snowing :mellow: .
> 
> Weather here in Dubai has been lovely, fair play and have had some decent gym sessions in the hotel. Going to be a shock for me training in my garage on Tuesday morning, hoodie and bobble hat on after being in a plush air conditioned gym in my shorts.
> 
> Got 2 tubs of pro-hormones to start Monday night and give them a try to see what all the noise is about. Think I'll tickle a bit of Sust and Deca in there as well just to be cheeky. Last 9 days has been big breakfasts and eating out every night, so need to lose a bit now and tighten up...
> 
> View attachment 107477


Hope you enjoyed the trip mate :thumbup1: ....... be good to see your take on the pro-homones (from a vetren old school point of veiw... if you know what I mean)

The young ones are going mad on this pro-homone carry on round my way.... am I missing something here.....


----------



## biglbs

Lookin tight in your avi DT,nice


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Hope you enjoyed the trip mate :thumbup1: ....... be good to see your take on the pro-homones (from a vetren old school point of veiw... if you know what I mean)
> 
> The young ones are going mad on this pro-homone carry on round my way.... am I missing something here.....


Some of the lads in the local rugby club are taking PHs as they are legal to a point and are getting some decent gains. So, I thought I'd give them a go as an old boy and then give an honest opinion on them. I've done all the various tabs in my younger days to accompany Test and Deca, so I have something to compare it against.

Hoping for some decent gains, while cleaning up my diet as it has basically been Christmas and Dubai back to back for me. Where everyone else cleaned up at the start of January, it's Tuesday for me.

I'm taking a guess that I'm about 15st ish in the pic above, but am looking to come down now and lean out below 14st hopefully by March. Feeling good now after this break, even though I've actually been working here and am ready to clean my diet up now... :innocent:


----------



## dt36

Cheers big man, but need to bring it in a bit now and tighten up by at least a stone me thinks.

I think the addition of a little chemical enhancement should help me along my way :whistling: fingers crossed...


----------



## vetran

raptordog said:


> Welcome mate......... :thumbup1:
> 
> 53 years young... hey that mite be a grandad title in the gang..... *any takers beat 53......*


no 1 year out but still sh*gging birds in their 20s fckin beat that lol


----------



## vetran

sorry i meant 40s dont wanna p*ss you of


----------



## biglbs

vetran said:


> sorry i meant 40s dont wanna p*ss you of


Easy to go off people you know...


----------



## dt36

vetran said:


> no 1 year out but still sh*gging birds in their 20s fckin beat that lol


Either way "every hole's a goal" so fair play to you Vetran.


----------



## raptordog

vetran said:


> no 1 year out but still sh*gging birds in their 20s fckin beat that lol


Fcuk me Vets back.... thought we had lost you bro...... thought maybe one of them young gals had

got the better of you and you was missing in action........ :lol:


----------



## vetran

biglbs said:


> *Easy to go off people you know*...


?


----------



## biglbs

vetran said:


> ?


Gettin hold of all this crumpet when us poor old lads get on with our daily grind,

earning a crust to live in shoe box in't middle of road!

Could make a bunch of hard workin middle aged old cvnts go off you ya know!pmsl


----------



## latblaster

@vetran

You really should be helping us out here, & donate a girl or three to us.


----------



## vetran

biglbs said:


> *Gettin hold of all this crumpet when us poor old lads get on with our daily grind,*
> 
> *
> earning a crust to live in shoe box in't middle of road!*
> 
> *
> Could make a bunch of hard workin middle aged old cvnts go off you ya know!pmsl[/*QUOTE]
> 
> lol love your post funny as fck take care mate


----------



## loftus

52 years young this year & been training with wieights for 30 years and done athletics and boxing in the army before that and never had a days ilness in my life..only thing is now my lower back hurts a bit after hammering into these 20 year old females after about an hour of grinding!!other than that its all good


----------



## AlanBud123

Very rarely am off sick - but have not been great since Christmas - now been off work for last 3 days - hope this is not the start of a downward spiral - lol. Even started logging on my journal - things must be getting bad - lol. Trying to get my gym to play more music from the 70s and 80s - but no luck as yet.

Just writing that has put me in the notion for a bit of T.Rex - now u know Im old...................but not past it tho  - lol :rockon: .

................... You wont fool the Children of the Revolution no no no .........................


----------



## Greshie

AlanBud123 said:


> Very rarely am off sick - but have not been great since Christmas - now been off work for last 3 days - hope this is not the start of a downward spiral - lol. Even started logging on my journal - things must be getting bad - lol. Trying to get my gym to play more music from the 70s and 80s - but no luck as yet.
> 
> Just writing that has put me in the notion for a bit of T.Rex - now u know Im old...................but not past it tho  - lol :rockon:
> 
> ................... You wont fool the Children of the Revolution no no no .........................


For some reason T-Rex put me in mind of Cockney Rebel.... or how about doing DB Rows to Super Trooper ... you've got to admit it has the right beat... lol

Didn't realise you had a journal ........


----------



## AlanBud123

Greshie said:


> For some reason T-Rex put me in mind of Cockney Rebel.... or how about doing DB Rows to Super Trooper ... you've got to admit it has the right beat... lol
> 
> Didn't realise you had a journal ........


Well a Jornal might be pushing it - but going to try to keep it up - lets me know how I'm progressing,

Yep - tho Super Trouper a bit fast for me  ..... Maybe for cardio [i know thats a bad word - sorry] You cant beat a bit of Bad Romance on the running machine - or This Town Ain't Big Enough for the Both of Us.....

Cockney Rebel - Judy Teen - top stuff

Ok - talking about all this has brought on a relapse  - u can guess I have a Temperature - lol - off back to bed..........................


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

AlanBud123 said:


> Very rarely am off sick - but have not been great since Christmas - now been off work for last 3 days - hope this is not the start of a downward spiral - lol. Even started logging on my journal - things must be getting bad - lol. Trying to get my gym to play more music from the 70s and 80s - but no luck as yet.
> 
> Just writing that has put me in the notion for a bit of T.Rex - now u know Im old...................but not past it tho  - lol :rockon: .
> 
> ................... You wont fool the Children of the Revolution no no no .........................


i actually turned the music down in my gym a couple of days ago. what an old fart!



Greshie said:


> For some reason T-Rex put me in mind of Cockney Rebel.... or how about doing DB Rows to Super Trooper ... you've got to admit it has the right beat... lol
> 
> Didn't realise you had a journal ........


T.Rex and cockney rebel aren't too far apart. both brilliant bands. I was obsessed with marc bolan when I was about 10 years old, much to my dad's concern. In fact, children of the revolution was the first record I ever bought!


----------



## AlanBud123

chilli said:


> i actually turned the music down in my gym a couple of days ago. what an old fart!
> 
> T.Rex and cockney rebel aren't too far apart. both brilliant bands. I was obsessed with marc bolan when I was about 10 years old, much to my dad's concern. In fact, children of the revolution was the first record I ever bought!


Good taste Chilli - my first record was 'In the Year 2525' by Zager and Evans ..... There is a remix of some T.Rex stuff by Tony Visconti - think it was released last year- not heard it yet - going to look it up on iTues now..... if its good - maybe some more cardio material - don't listen to music when I am doing weights - apart from the crap thats on in the gym [i sound like my dad  ]


----------



## NSGym

raptordog said:


> Hi all, just wondering how many of you guys are still
> 
> training that are over 45.
> 
> Been into training on and off since my teens and seen over the years
> 
> lots of friends and people in general fall to the wayside
> 
> so to speak, (myself included).
> 
> Seems has people get older training for size and muscle seen to be
> 
> of less importance.
> 
> Perhaps this is down to the reduced natural test production
> 
> we have today than when in our teens and younger years, the big muscles are
> 
> best syndrome, used to spend hours looking through muscle mags, arnie/ big Lou/
> 
> mentzer/ bill pearl etc as a lad and saying "thats wot I want to look like"
> 
> sadly never did make it to that level lol.
> 
> So 45+ dudes put your hands in the air, and lets hear your progress, stats,
> 
> problems you may have encounted because of the years rolling on by, pics etc.
> 
> And maybe, just maybe this will give me the push to get my a*s in gear
> 
> and do the total rebuild number, before its too late.


I am 49 years old (50 in june) been training since i was 15 for different sports, but now i am about to do my first 2 strongman (novice) comps

Last year was not good for me, with some stomach issues and other things, but training picked up from last october

I found once i hit 45 i needed longer to recover and a little "Assistance" has helped as i said 48 to 49 was togh with illnesses and the like in the early part but now things are rocking along nicely again and looking forward to competing!!


----------



## Greshie

AlanBud123 said:


> Good taste Chilli - my first record was 'In the Year 2525' by Zager and Evans ..... There is a remix of some T.Rex stuff by Tony Visconti - think it was released last year- not heard it yet - going to look it up on iTues now..... if its good - maybe some more cardio material - don't listen to music when I am doing weights - apart from the crap thats on in the gym [i sound like my dad  ]


I listen to 90's Hi-Energy dance and club remix ... slightly after my time but the remixes are of 70's hits so I can soon get in the groove :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

WRAP A YELLOW MINI AROUND THE OLD OAK TREE.

I TOOK THREE BAD TRIPS,

BUT YOU CAN STILL PLAY ME......

was that his last hit? :confused1:

No realy i love most music including my ol vinyl bolan ones,i have nearly all Kraftwerk from pre band 70's florian and fritz stuff i think,up to present day stuff,such as electro cardio gram,i also love Jean Michael Jarre who i have seen three times including doclands.


----------



## AlanBud123

Greshie said:


> I listen to 90's Hi-Energy dance and club remix ... slightly after my time but the remixes are of 70's hits so I can soon get in the groove :whistling:


I like that 2 Gershie - like Lady Gaga stuff = just cant stand rap


----------



## AlanBud123

biglbs said:


> WRAP A YELLOW MINI AROUND THE OLD OAK TREE.
> 
> I TOOK THREE BAD TRIPS,
> 
> BUT YOU CAN STILL PLAY ME......
> 
> was that his last hit? :confused1:
> 
> No realy i love most music including my ol vinyl bolan ones,i have nearly all Kraftwerk from pre band 70's florian and fritz stuff i think,up to present day stuff,such as electro cardio gram,i also love Jean Michael Jarre who i have seen three times including doclands.


Just gone a bit mad on iTunes  Bought the Man Machine by Kraftwerk, the new Bowie stuff, some Sensational Alex Harvey Band Stuff and In the Year 2525

---- ahhh Nostalga :rockon:

Just syncing it with my Galaxy - I'll b dancing around the house this afternoon


----------



## biglbs

AlanBud123 said:


> I like that 2 Gershie - like Lady Gaga stuff = just cant stand rap


Rap,Nuff, said,init?,,,,lol

Drives me mental all i want to do is stop the noise Murder/death/kill anyhow possible.


----------



## biglbs

AlanBud123 said:


> Just gone a bit mad on iTunes  Bought the Man Machine by Kraftwerk, the new Bowie stuff, some Sensational Alex Harvey Band Stuff and In the Year 2525
> 
> ---- ahhh Nostalga :rockon:


Neon lights is one lovely tune,one of their greats imo,from memory side 1 4 or 5 th track(bet i am miles out)

Now i am gonna turn hifi on....or should i say music centre!


----------



## AlanBud123

biglbs said:


> Neon lights is one lovely tune,one of their greats imo,from memory side 1 4 or 5 th track(bet i am miles out)
> 
> Now i am gonna turn hifi on....or should i say music centre!


Its the second last track on the album - ahh takes me back...........


----------



## AlanBud123

AlanBud123 said:


> Its the second last track on the album - ahh takes me back...........


I need to get back to work - lol - tomorrow - unless I get snowed in


----------



## Greshie

AlanBud123 said:


> I need to get back to work - lol - tomorrow - unless I get snowed in


With any luck ... the snow is coming, though nothing remotely looking like it here yet!


----------



## AlanBud123

Greshie said:


> With any luck ... the snow is coming, though nothing remotely looking like it here yet!


Not here yet either - bit further North than u m8 - heres hoping they have it wrong.


----------



## biglbs

Sunny here


----------



## raptordog

Ok lads....... 

Just a quick maths lesson for me, if someone would just like to check my homework.

GHRP-2 = 5mg per vial.

5mg = 5000mcg

100mcg dose = 50 shots per vial

mix 2ml of bac into vial = 100mcg, 4 unit on a 100 unit (1ml) slin pin.

So.....50 shots per vial at 100mcg with 4 unit dosed shots....... I think :whistling:

Its over 30 years since I was a school, maths aint too hot these days, remember peter & jane/ famous five and secret seven

after that am screwed........... :lol:

Come to think of it I could have posted this on the wrong thread...... you lot mite be just as bad........ :tongue:


----------



## Greshie

Well no good asking me !


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Ok lads.......
> 
> Just a quick maths lesson for me, if someone would just like to check my homework.
> 
> J
> 
> GHRP-2 = 5mg per vial.
> 
> 5mg = 5000mcg
> 
> 100mcg dose = 50 shots per vial
> 
> mix 2ml of bac into vial = 100mcg, 4 unit on a 100 unit (1ml) slin pin.
> 
> So.....50 shots per vial at 100mcg with 4 unit dosed shots....... I think :whistling:
> 
> Its over 30 years since I was a school, maths aint too hot these days, remember peter & jane/ famous five and secret seven
> 
> after that am screwed........... :lol:
> 
> Come to think of it I could have posted this on the wrong thread...... you lot mite be just as bad........ :tongue: [/oQUOTE]
> 
> Just had a shuffle in my little bum bag at the back of my fridge and found my dosing sheet from last year. I mixed 2ml of water which gave me a 100mcg dose at 4iu on an orange slin pin. Also did 1.5ml of water into CJC which gave 75mcg at 6iu on pin.
> 
> Bonus too as I have just found a pot of GHRP in there with 7 amps off GH. Thanks for asking the question and yes, I think your maths is good.v


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> Just had a shuffle in my little bum bag at the back of my fridge and found my dosing sheet from last year. I mixed 2ml of water which gave me a 100mcg dose at 4iu on an orange slin pin. Also did 1.5ml of water into CJC which gave 75mcg at 6iu on pin.
> 
> Bonus too as I have just found a pot of GHRP in there with 7 amps off GH. Thanks for asking the question and yes, I think your maths is good.v


You keep your bum bag in your fridge ? :w00t: :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Cheers and nice fridge find mate, 7 amps of gh is a few quids worth for sure, how did you find the peps compaired to straight gh.....


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> Well no good asking me !


No worries Greshie buddy....... like me, we need eletcronic asistance...............


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> You keep your bum bag in your fridge ? :w00t: :whistling: :laugh:


Hehe, yes. I am even allowed my own cupboard in the kitchen. Although, found a box of contact lenses in there the other week, so the Cuckoo is at it again.

Bottom of my wardrobe is full of Cuckoo shoes too...

Oh, and my garage workbench is currently full of my daughter's clag after her Christmas clear out which she keeps promising to take to the Charity Shop, which will still be there in June unless I take it.


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> No worries Greshie buddy....... like me, we need eletcronic asistance...............


Indeed ! I use the calculator on my phone ... being up to the minute lol


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Never took them on their own. Was running the GH for for a total of 18 months and added the peps about half way through.
> 
> Found that the peps helped with sleep and recovery. Overall wellness was good, but no noticable muscle gain as was only running Testogel with it.


----------



## latblaster

@raptordog

Seeing you mention the Famous Five (bunch of middle class [email protected] they were!) do you remember Janet & John reading books?


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> @raptordog
> 
> Seeing you mention the Famous Five (bunch of middle class [email protected] they were!) do you remember Janet & John reading books?


Oh yes ..... I was taught to read with Janet & John ....


----------



## biglbs

Yes agree on dose buddies,am on it now and i run a bit more due to size running 150mcg ghrp-2 and cjc1295 non dac,i feel it is helping with maintainance of old body under big stress and keeps mass on low cals


----------



## dt36

latblaster said:


> @raptordog
> 
> Seeing you mention the Famous Five (bunch of middle class [email protected] they were!) do you remember Janet & John reading books?


Latblaster, you are from Swansea. Wouldn't yours have been Peter & Jane, with Pat the Dog and the Red Ball?


----------



## latblaster

dt36 said:


> Latblaster, you are from Swansea. Wouldn't yours have been Peter & Jane, with Pat the Dog and the Red Ball?


Brought up in England dt.


----------



## dt36

latblaster said:


> Brought up in England dt.


Ah rite!

Did Janet & John still have a dog? Red Setter I think, and their red ball got stuck up a tree...


----------



## latblaster

dt36 said:


> Ah rite!
> 
> Did Janet & John still have a dog? Red Setter I think, and their red ball got stuck up a tree...


Making me really think now...mm I reckon they did too. Enid Blyton got slated a few years ago, don't remember why, prolly some left wing diesels opinion I 'spect. :lol:


----------



## dt36

Snow shift is giving me too much time on my hands. Found all the books on Amazon and they are different.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> WRAP A YELLOW MINI AROUND THE OLD OAK TREE.
> 
> I TOOK THREE BAD TRIPS,
> 
> BUT YOU CAN STILL PLAY ME......
> 
> was that his last hit? :confused1:
> 
> No realy i love most music including my ol vinyl bolan ones,i have nearly all Kraftwerk from pre band 70's florian and fritz stuff i think,up to present day stuff,such as electro cardio gram,i also love Jean Michael Jarre who i have seen three times including doclands.


mate, I'm going to see kraftwerk at the tate modern next month. I can't say how fecking excited I am!


----------



## biglbs

chilli said:


> mate, I'm going to see kraftwerk at the tate modern next month. I can't say how fecking excited I am!


Bloody good,saw them at Brixton!


----------



## biglbs

I do my cardio to tour de france,i imagine i am on as much aas as a cyclist!!!!pmsl


----------



## AlanBud123

Used to go to 'Targets' Bar on Renfield Street Glasgow in the 80s - they played Kraftwerk constantly - happy days


----------



## latblaster

Had to be done!!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

as did this!


----------



## Coop

Synths!!!!!! throw in a bit of John Foxx and Numan!


----------



## latblaster

Wonder what Gary Numan looks like now, no hair & a big gut I spect. And Adam & the Ants....prat he was!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Love John Foxx. Ultravox were a great band while he was in them.


----------



## Coop

latblaster said:


> Wonder what Gary Numan looks like now, no hair & a big gut I spect. And Adam & the Ants....prat he was!


Numan has plenty of hair but it's a weave!  still makes albums (pretty good to) and tours. Depeche mode another great synth band from the 80's


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> be good to see your take on the pro-homones (from a vetren old school point of veiw... if you know what I mean)
> 
> The young ones are going mad on this pro-homone carry on round my way.... am I missing something here.....


Well, into my second week now and I am doing 20mg SD, 75mg Trendione, 1ml Sustanon and 1 ml Deca. For my first run of PH's, I am impressed with them. Having run various traditional orals in the past, I would say that these feel more than on par with them.

Came back off my trip at 14st 13ib and am currently 14st 10ib today. Weight training EOD with cardio on a stationary bike inbetween. Feeling good on these PH's and found that wide grip chins was much easier today, as was feeling fairly strong on the movement.

So far so good...


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Well, into my second week now and I am doing 20mg SD, 75mg Trendione, 1ml Sustanon and 1 ml Deca. For my first run of PH's, I am impressed with them. Having run various traditional orals in the past, I would say that these feel more than on par with them.
> 
> Came back off my trip at 14st 13ib and am currently 14st 10ib today. Weight training EOD with cardio on a stationary bike inbetween. Feeling good on these PH's and found that wide grip chins was much easier today, as was feeling fairly strong on the movement.
> 
> So far so good...


REALY?That good mate!That is awsome...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dt36 said:


> Well, into my second week now and I am doing 20mg SD, 75mg Trendione, 1ml Sustanon and 1 ml Deca. For my first run of PH's, I am impressed with them. Having run various traditional orals in the past, I would say that these feel more than on par with them.
> 
> Came back off my trip at 14st 13ib and am currently 14st 10ib today. Weight training EOD with cardio on a stationary bike inbetween. Feeling good on these PH's and found that wide grip chins was much easier today, as was feeling fairly strong on the movement.
> 
> So far so good...


Sounds great! Well done with the weight loss too.


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> REALY?That good mate!That is awsome...


Surprised me and if I'm honest I was a little sceptical about them. Got some spots around my shoulders, temples and upper cheeks. Don't think this is the Sust or Deca as not really had this with those compounds in the past. Usually shower morning and night so it's not as if I'm a pongo...

Massive pump from training today, and just feel much firmer in general. Be interesting to see how this goes over a few weeks.


----------



## dt36

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Sounds great! Well done with the weight loss too.


Cheers Mr McQuickly :thumb: Hoping to come under 14st by March, so hopefully the tub loss will continue.

Just wish this snow would fvckoff so I can get out on my bike. Got it on a Turbo Trainer at the moment, which is really good, but busting to get back on outdoors on the weekend.


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Surprised me and if I'm honest I was a little sceptical about them. Got some spots around my shoulders, temples and upper cheeks. Don't think this is the Sust or Deca as not really had this with those compounds in the past. Usually shower morning and night so it's not as if I'm a pongo...
> 
> Massive pump from training today, and just feel much firmer in general. Be interesting to see how this goes over a few weeks.


Be great to see your progress buddy, from someone who has played the field with the old school meds be nice to see

your opinion, always had the pro-homones down as like the old adds that bulled up test boosters.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

what's everyone's plans for the weekend then?


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what's everyone's plans for the weekend then?


A lie in tomorrow morning, volunteering at the charity shop tomorrow afternoon, a possible liaison tomorrow evening, then on Sunday my handyman may be coming 'round to help finish off the remaining bits and pieces in the kitchen (cabinet handles etc)


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> A lie in tomorrow morning, volunteering at the charity shop tomorrow afternoon, a possible liaison tomorrow evening, then on Sunday my handyman may be coming 'round to help finish off the remaining bits and pieces in the kitchen (cabinet handles etc)


how's it looking? good luck with the liaison.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> how's it looking? good luck with the liaison.


Very pleased with it so far ....

As for the liaison, I've not heard anything yet... at the moment am hoping it wont come off ... completely shattered .. !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Very pleased with it so far ....
> 
> As for the liaison, I've not heard anything yet... at the moment am hoping it wont come off ... completely shattered .. !


ah, you'll feel different tomorrow.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ah, you'll feel different tomorrow.


hopefully , though I am volunteering at the shop tomorrow afternoon and that will be tiring!


----------



## andyhuggins

Enjoying the weekend:lol: Then it may be prep timeif i get my head in place.


----------



## biglbs

Daddyday tomorrow,so i think i will take Mia into town and buy her a book and puzzle,her fav. at mo,then take it easy at grandma's have cake etc,Sunday we all just laze about ,films etc/playing with Mia.....


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> Very pleased with it so far ....
> 
> As for the liaison, I've not heard anything yet... at the moment am hoping it wont come off ... completely shattered .. !


Hey Greshie.... if you need a pick me up to make the liaison go a little smoother I,ve just the thing mate...... :wink:


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Hey Greshie.... if you need a pick me up to make the liaison go a little smoother I,ve just the thing mate...... :wink:


 :lol:

Thankfully it hasn't happened ! I'm sitting here feeling completely knackered !


----------



## latblaster

100 mgs..........!!


----------



## raptordog

latblaster said:


> 100 mgs..........!!


Hey forget the weekender............this is the full weeker :lol:


----------



## dt36

P1ssed down all night so the snow is all but gone :thumb: Nice easy 30 mins out on the pushbike...


----------



## pumphead

Greshie said:


> A lie in tomorrow morning, volunteering at the charity shop tomorrow afternoon, a possible liaison tomorrow evening, then on Sunday my handyman may be coming 'round to help finish off the remaining bits and pieces in the kitchen (cabinet handles etc)


life on the edge man. :rockon:


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> P1ssed down all night so the snow is all but gone :thumb: Nice easy 30 mins out on the pushbike...


Nice one mate..... :thumbup1:

Had the same last week mate, signed up for the new gym all exited, payed my dues got the email through

"thanks for your registration you are now a full member to all our facilitys" then shortly after recieved this email "sorry but due to adverse weather conditions the gym is closed till further notice"......fcuking charming......:no:

So re-schedule for tomorrow, new week new start...... here we go......


----------



## biglbs

Bring on this week grrrr


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Cross training class this morning. Did it fasted. Back home. Brekky, shower and then off to work.

Tomorrow's chest day. I usually do single arm bent over rows on chest day, but 5 sets of 20 on individual sides is just got.nag to take too long on a work morning. What do people rate as an alternative?


----------



## dt36

I do like Yates rows. Same type of movement.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Cross training class this morning. Did it fasted. Back home. Brekky, shower and then off to work.
> 
> Tomorrow's chest day. I usually do single arm bent over rows on chest day, but 5 sets of 20 on individual sides is just got.nag to take too long on a work morning. What do people rate as an alternative?


just realised I posted this in the wrong thread. Should be in my Journal.



dt36 said:


> I do like Yates rows. Same type of movement.


Thanks though!


----------



## raptordog

Dirk McQuickly said:


> just realised I posted this in the wrong thread. Should be in my Journal.
> 
> Thanks though!


Its because you feel at home here....... here in a enviroment surrounded by fellow old cnuts......... :lol:


----------



## freddee

Not been on for a while, just seen this, still training at 51, 52 in august but my avi is just before my 50th, don't intend to stop any time soon!


----------



## raptordog

freddee said:


> Not been on for a while, just seen this, still training at 51, 52 in august but my avi is just before my 50th, don't intend to stop any time soon!


Looking well in the avi buddy..... way to go :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Pendlay rows are good mate.


----------



## freddee

Thankyou dog, Only got a bit of a strained hamstring this winter, no other injuries to speak of, so should be grateful for that alone, don't squat heavy but love showing the young guns up with good form and intensity, high repping 120kg with drop sets, legs are the first to go so I like to keep on top of them so to speak!!


----------



## dt36

freddee said:


> Not been on for a while, just seen this, still training at 51, 52 in august but my avi is just before my 50th, don't intend to stop any time soon!


Fair play Mate. Looking good in the pic for 51.


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> just realised I posted this in the wrong thread. Should be in my Journal.
> 
> Thanks though!


I thought i was only one doing that posting in random journals thinking them mine waaaaaaaaaaaahahhaahahhhaaahhhhhhhaaaaa!


----------



## raptordog

Just trying a test link to upload video, been trying to link to private photobucket account but not having much

success, don't think the forum supports links from photobucket, strange as pic's work fine.

Thought it mite be good if I start my journal to be able to upload progress videos ect. 

Just made a private youtube account, looks like its the only other way........ :cursing:

TEST VID.........


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Just trying a test link to upload video, been trying to link to private photobucket account but not having much
> 
> success, don't think the forum supports links from photobucket, strange as pic's work fine.
> 
> Thought it mite be good if I start my journal to be able to upload progress videos ect.
> 
> Just made a private youtube account, looks like its the only other way........ :cursing:
> 
> TEST VID.........


That is what i did,you tube is the answer! :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

freddee said:


> Not been on for a while, just seen this, still training at 51, 52 in august but my avi is just before my 50th, don't intend to stop any time soon!


August 61 was obviously a good month and year. I'll be 52 this coming August too:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> August 61 was obviously a good month and year. I'll be 52 this coming August too:thumbup1:


Not as vintage as September '57


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> August 61 was obviously a good month and year. I'll be 52 this coming August too:thumbup1:


Strangely I am a August baby too, Leo the lions ........


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Not as vintage as September '57


Thanks guys,i now feel young


----------



## freddee

A lion for one day rather than a mouse for eternity!!


----------



## mark_star

freddee said:


> A lion for one day rather than a mouse for eternity!!


excellent saying, even though I'm neither


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Another august baby here


----------



## raptordog

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Another august baby here


Getting spooky this mg: .............reminds me of that old movie "Children of the Damed"


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Went to see kraftwerk last night. What an amazing fcuking gig. I'm in work at the mo, but will stick a couple of photos up later.


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Went to see kraftwerk last night. What an amazing fcuking gig. I'm in work at the mo, but will stick a couple of photos up later.


Any video,you absolute jammy basterdo?

They are gonna head party in the park i hear too!


----------



## Coop

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Went to see kraftwerk last night. What an amazing fcuking gig. I'm in work at the mo, but will stick a couple of photos up later.


Lol, i thought the pick in the post before yours was Kraftwerk.


----------



## biglbs

Coop said:


> Lol, i thought the pick in the post before yours was Kraftwerk.


That was the early years,very good mate,i like that Though it looks like you are good at robotics!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

nah, didn't bother videoing it. i knew it'd be all over youtube, so just enjoyed the show. it was brilliant. great venue too, the turbine hall at the tate modern. most un rock n roll gig I've ever been too. security wished us a pleasant evening on the way in, and we were issued with cushions to sit on while we waited for them to come on! here's a few pics


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> nah, didn't bother videoing it. i knew it'd be all over youtube, so just enjoyed the show. it was brilliant. great venue too, the turbine hall at the tate modern. most un rock n roll gig I've ever been too. security wished us a pleasant evening on the way in, and we were issued with cushions to sit on while we waited for them to come on! here's a few pics
> 
> View attachment 111012
> View attachment 111013
> View attachment 111014


Awsome ,that is all


----------



## latblaster

Lovely stuff from Carlos.......


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

^^tune


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Anyone heard the new bowie single? Jesus. I'm hoping beyond hope that he tours again


----------



## mrblonde

My best mate is 46 and looks awesome, he's competing at Miami Pro for the first time in April in the over 40's. I may love him to bits, but he's a b1tch to as whenever we go out he's the one that has all the pert 18 year olds squeezing him


----------



## raptordog

mrblonde said:


> My best mate is 46 and looks awesome, he's competing at Miami Pro for the first time in April in the over 40's. I may love him to bits, but he's a b1tch to as whenever we go out he's the one that has all the pert 18 year olds squeezing him


Yes its a big problem for some of us older guys on here, it can get quite tiring all the young frillys

swooning round trying to get a piece when we are out for a quiet drink with our pals. :whistling:

We even try to grow our nasal and ear hairs to deter them, but it seldom works.......... :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Hi wrinklies it is all a bit quiet in here,are we still kickin?Moving even?

My training is going great,pushing Biglbs stacking everything and looking forward to being 50 and 'hench'in September!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Just about moving. Having some tea, then off to krav maga!


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Hi wrinklies it is all a bit quiet in here,are we still kickin?Moving even?
> 
> My training is going great,pushing Biglbs stacking everything and looking forward to being 50 and 'hench'in September!


Still drawing breath here big guy :thumbup1:

2nd week of the get your 5 a day pep program, but still not feeling much don't know if I am exspecting too much or not.

Thing is on hgh I could tell I was on and been studying over on Dat's forum with the amount of peps I am doing I should

be producing more gh than I was when taking the synthetic stuff but it don't feel like it.

Don't know what the quality of the peps are like for sure but they are from a popular company that alot use on here.

Been thinking of ordering some from Toms, anyone know how to go about that seen as there is no web based site

to look on, is it a case of email for a list and go from there. :confused1:


----------



## freddee

Quick update on me, going to Egypt in two weeks, and am trying to get into some good condition, was ill last week maybe noro virus or gastroeneritus?? but ill anyway!! knocked me off my program, just had to eat crap and lick my wounds for a week, might post up some pictures in a couple of weeks, 52 later this year so be kind haha.


----------



## wezo

You look really good on your avi

most gym heads would kill for a bod like that..


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Still drawing breath here big guy :thumbup1:
> 
> 2nd week of the get your 5 a day pep program, but still not feeling much don't know if I am exspecting too much or not.
> 
> Thing is on hgh I could tell I was on and been studying over on Dat's forum with the amount of peps I am doing I should
> 
> be producing more gh than I was when taking the synthetic stuff but it don't feel like it.
> 
> Don't know what the quality of the peps are like for sure but they are from a popular company that alot use on here.
> 
> Been thinking of ordering some from Toms, anyone know how to go about that seen as there is no web based site
> 
> to look on, is it a case of email for a list and go from there. :confused1:


Yes mate my Toms ones get here tomoz i beleive,go on Dat's site and click on email link,he will email you back a list and instructions,this is my second time from him.

I take it yours are SR,mine where good there too.

What have you noticed?

It seems to take a month or two for the body to get used to it,i was on 2 a day,now going back to 5,how much you taking each time?


----------



## freddee

You have to let me know how your holiday is going Wes, when you are out there! my big problem is the sweets, I hit the cakes at every sitting lol.


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Yes mate my Toms ones get here tomoz i beleive,go on Dat's site and click on email link,he will email you back a list and instructions,this is my second time from him.
> 
> I take it yours are SR,mine where good there too.
> 
> What have you noticed?
> 
> It seems to take a month or two for the body to get used to it,i was on 2 a day,now going back to 5,how much you taking each time?


Cheers for that mate, think I will give tom,s a shot, been using puk and everyone seems to rate them

so maybe it me doing something wrong.

As for dosing its the protocol we spoke about on another thread..........



> Starting monday going to up the frequency to 5 shots per day, so.......
> 
> 6.am.........=1
> 
> 10am........=2
> 
> 2pm..........=3
> 
> 6pm..........=4
> 
> 10pm........=5
> 
> Going to keep at the 100mcg dose of both peps for now, see how thing go then possibly up the dose to 200mcg
> 
> once I have a better judgement on the effects.
> 
> Only problem I can see with this 5 a day frequency protocol is staying away from feeding times.
> 
> am I correct there needs to be a 1 hour window between pre & post meal times......


Manage to stick with this, although it is a little awkward pinning at work, they must think I have a weak bladder

nipping off to the sh*ter as often as I do lol. Also manage to swerve meal times by a hour pre and post.

Mite take your advice and up it to 200mcg for both peps, but studying Dats, it reckons frequency over quantity.

As for the feel diffrent, well sleep aint as good, aches/ pains general niggles are creeping back in and...well its hard to

explain but its like when your on test you know your on test, with gh I just know I am on if that make scence.

One of my main concerns here is I have been on gh for along time and don't want to start losing the benifits that I have gain

it aint been a cheep ride lol.

My other concern and a question I have not managed to get a straight black and white answer to (scrolling dat's as we speak)

is the age thing with peps, we know the pituitary gland get tired and falls on it ar*e as we get older, we know peps give the

gland a kick up the ar*e to release gh, but are they affective or as affective on a aged gland.... ie like all the old fcukers on this thread. :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Cheers for that mate, think I will give tom,s a shot, been using puk and everyone seems to rate them
> 
> so maybe it me doing something wrong.
> 
> As for dosing its the protocol we spoke about on another thread..........
> 
> Manage to stick with this, although it is a little awkward pinning at work, they must think I have a weak bladder
> 
> nipping off to the sh*ter as often as I do lol. Also manage to swerve meal times by a hour pre and post.
> 
> Mite take your advice and up it to 200mcg for both peps, but studying Dats, it reckons frequency over quantity.
> 
> As for the feel diffrent, well sleep aint as good, aches/ pains general niggles are creeping back in and...well its hard to
> 
> explain but its like when your on test you know your on test, with gh I just know I am on if that make scence.
> 
> One of my main concerns here is I have been on gh for along time and don't want to start losing the benifits that I have gain
> 
> it aint been a cheep ride lol.
> 
> My other concern and a question I have not managed to get a straight black and white answer to (scrolling dat's as we speak)
> 
> is the age thing with peps, we know the pituitary gland get tired and falls on it ar*e as we get older, we know peps give the
> 
> gland a kick up the ar*e to release gh, but are they affective or as affective on a aged gland.... ie like all the old fcukers on this thread. :tongue:


Yes mate,i hear it does work as well when we age,it kicks it back to the same as when we where boys!!

I only use higher dose at 200mcg as i am so fookin large mate,at 394lbs it is neded,tell you what i have done very little gear only realy peps and i am improving all the time so i rate it.Frequency is far more important than dose though,for sure,hence i am returning to 5 a day,however i get bored and forget ,so some days i do,some i don.t!


----------



## raptordog

Any of you old warriors shed any light on this............ 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/217670-ipamorelin-what-best-complementary-peptide-stack.html


----------



## latblaster

I used Ipam & Mod grf 129 & felt great. Gave them a rest after 6 mos, seemed to get too tired.

Toms are imo the best, needed 50mcgs instead of 100.


----------



## raptordog

Thanks mate....only going to order from tom's from now on......had my pants pulled down and shafted for the first

and last time, if it was test or gh I am in the know and can tell in a few days.. peps are a new playing field...won't get stung again....


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> I used Ipam & Mod grf 129 & felt great. Gave them a rest after 6 mos, seemed to get too tired.
> 
> Toms are imo the best, needed 50mcgs instead of 100.


Blimee i use Toms at 200mcg lol


----------



## biglbs

Sorry mate i may have caused you that confusion as i often say use non dac description,without thinking ,but i see Paul explained they act the same,infact if you order cjc1295 non dac they would prolly just send Mod Grf and not even point it out(Tom has to me before)


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Sorry mate i may have caused you that confusion as i often say use non dac description,without thinking ,but i see Paul explained they act the same,infact if you order cjc1295 non dac they would prolly just send Mod Grf and not even point it out(Tom has to me before)


No mate, not at all, your help was much appreciated and very helpful, it was reading different thing on various boards that threw me. :thumbup1:

Well I have used up the peps I had, stuck with the 5 a day protocol (not easy that one, planning round meal times + pinning out and about) and even went above saturation dose..... result......

not a deal, maybe slightly better sleep. So either its bunk gear, peps don't suit me or I am a complete idiot and missing something. :lol:

My next move was to order a batch from toms, but going to hang fire while Paul does the UK peptide tests and see what conclusion he comes to.

So for now I am back on gen-aqx, started sat nite 2iu and its only wednesday and I know I am on, going to stick with what I know for now and give peps another try when I get more info back.


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> No mate, not at all, your help was much appreciated and very helpful, it was reading different thing on various boards that threw me. :thumbup1:
> 
> Well I have used up the peps I had, stuck with the 5 a day protocol (not easy that one, planning round meal times + pinning out and about) and even went above saturation dose..... result......
> 
> not a deal, maybe slightly better sleep. So either its bunk gear, peps don't suit me or I am a complete idiot and missing something. :lol:
> 
> My next move was to order a batch from toms, but going to hang fire while Paul does the UK peptide tests and see what conclusion he comes to.
> 
> So for now I am back on gen-aqx, started sat nite 2iu and its only wednesday and I know I am on, going to stick with what I know for now and give peps another try when I get more info back.


Plan in action:thumb: @Pscarb is the master of these on ukm period!


----------



## 3752

biglbs said:


> Plan in action:thumb: @Pscarb is the master of these on ukm period!


thank you mate...

@raptordog peptides do work but as you have pointed out they need to be quality and not bunk....if peptides are quality then you will feel the effect don't get me wrong this effect will not be dramatic and ground breaking but it can be felt....

i recently advised a 56yr old man who used to compete he does not train that much but was finding things getting worse sleeping, get up and go etc......i advised him to use 100mcg of Tom's GHRP-2 once a day he called me 5 days later and said he was shocked at the difference the feeling of well being the fullness and the quality sleep, so they do work i think you might have been unlucky


----------



## BigTrev

They work definately tho like said not a miracle thing

I feel so much better mentally and muscles feel fuller,,sleep paterns and just that overall feelinng of get up and go

Imo i think they are much better for the over 35+ age groups


----------



## raptordog

Pscarb said:


> thank you mate...
> 
> @raptordog peptides do work but as you have pointed out they need to be quality and not bunk....if peptides are quality then you will feel the effect don't get me wrong this effect will not be dramatic and ground breaking but it can be felt....
> 
> i recently advised a 56yr old man who used to compete he does not train that much but was finding things getting worse sleeping, get up and go etc......i advised him to use 100mcg of Tom's GHRP-2 once a day he called me 5 days later and said he was shocked at the difference the feeling of well being the fullness and the quality sleep, so they do work i think you might have been unlucky


Thanks for the reply Paul, your input and knowledge is always great to read and learn from.

Like you say I am beginging to think I have been delt a bunk card so to speak which is a shame

has it was from one of the well now UK peptide companys, perhaps it was just a bad batch and

their mainstream usual products are more consistant. Who knows.

I will be following your testing of the UK peptide companys with interest, will be great to

hear your feedback and advice from a unbiased point of view, and should shed some light on the

more stable reliable supplier of peptides available to us.

Thank for taking time out to do the tests. :thumb:

Just out of interest, I know gh is no fast acting miracle drug, its a slow steady progressive

turn around, if you will, but like the saying test is test, from your exsperience can you tell

a difference between pulse gh release from peptides( which we spoke of before, that being your

own natural release is by far the best by being your own) over the use of synthetic hgh.

I have only use hyge and gen-aqx for reference, for example if I dose 5iu hyge I get cts sides/ numbness of hands at night,

age related aches and pains subside over time, mainly knees and back/ shoulder issues, though it does give

me other slight aches that were not there before, for instance a tightening in the righthand side of my

neck plus wrists, but for the most a feeling of well being and comments from others on how well I am looking.

Guess what I am trying to say does pep stimulated release give the same feeling as synthetic, like test is test,

then can we say gh is gh. If done correctly mixed peps should produce aprox 1.3iu per dose, times that by 5 doses

per day would give a total of 6.5iu which in theory should give me cts along with the other effects listed above.

Am I right in thinking this, or is it a more subtle result given by peptides.

Sorry for waffling my rubbish lol....and thanks again.


----------



## 3752

raptordog said:


> Thanks for the reply Paul, your input and knowledge is always great to read and learn from.
> 
> Like you say I am beginging to think I have been delt a bunk card so to speak which is a shame
> 
> has it was from one of the well now UK peptide companys, perhaps it was just a bad batch and
> 
> their mainstream usual products are more consistant. Who knows.
> 
> I will be following your testing of the UK peptide companys with interest, will be great to
> 
> hear your feedback and advice from a unbiased point of view, and should shed some light on the
> 
> more stable reliable supplier of peptides available to us.
> 
> Thank for taking time out to do the tests. :thumb:
> 
> Just out of interest, I know gh is no fast acting miracle drug, its a slow steady progressive
> 
> turn around, if you will, but like the saying test is test, from your exsperience can you tell
> 
> a difference between pulse gh release from peptides( which we spoke of before, that being your
> 
> own natural release is by far the best by being your own) over the use of synthetic hgh.
> 
> I have only use hyge and gen-aqx for reference, for example if I dose 5iu hyge I get cts sides/ numbness of hands at night,
> 
> age related aches and pains subside over time, mainly knees and back/ shoulder issues, though it does give
> 
> me other slight aches that were not there before, for instance a tightening in the righthand side of my
> 
> neck plus wrists, but for the most a feeling of well being and comments from others on how well I am looking.
> 
> Guess what I am trying to say does pep stimulated release give the same feeling as synthetic, like test is test,
> 
> then can we say gh is gh. If done correctly mixed peps should produce aprox 1.3iu per dose, times that by 5 doses
> 
> per day would give a total of 6.5iu which in theory should give me cts along with the other effects listed above.
> 
> Am I right in thinking this, or is it a more subtle result given by peptides.
> 
> Sorry for waffling my rubbish lol....and thanks again.


i understand your theory mate and i suppose in practice you would think so but the GH you release naturally is more complete than synthetic GH.

GH is made up of isoforms called kDa (KiloDalton) synthetic GH only has one isoform that is the prominent one 22kDa but peptides release natural GH from the pituitary gland which includes other Isoforms 20kDa & 22kDa (and to a smaller degree 19kDa) so when we say peptides is better it is because you have a more whole array of isofoms, there is some research being carried out to look at the 20kDa isoform and its benefit on obesity as it does not effect glucose tolerance as much as 22kDa does/can

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15070913

with this in mind in my opinion it is better to use peptides that give a more whole isoform range than just GH, this does not mean GH does not have a place of course it does and i would expect to see synthetic GH in the future using just the 20kDa isoform is stead of the current 22kDa or both.

so in answer to your question when we talk about synthetic GH then yes GH is GH but if we talk about Synthetic GH compared to GHRP/GHRH peptides then no GH is not GH like Test is Test.......

sorry for the long answer....


----------



## NSGym

well i am hitting it hard at 49 (50 in 2 months) got 3 novice strongman comps booked this year, been using test and gh and tb500 recently


----------



## latblaster

I've had some of Toms peptides in the freezer for about 6 mos now, I stopped using them as I was getting too tired. Dunno if it was the peps.

However, will they still be potent & usuable?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Been back in training now for about 3 week, after my umbilical hernia op, nothing special, just full body twice a week, last year i was getting a bit fed Up with it all, but for some reason i am really enjoying my training again, maybe this turbotest is helping, but i feel younger and angrier, like i used to when i was in my 30's, before that i was starting to feel like an old man.


----------



## Kimball

Pscarb said:


> thank you mate...
> 
> @raptordog peptides do work but as you have pointed out they need to be quality and not bunk....if peptides are quality then you will feel the effect don't get me wrong this effect will not be dramatic and ground breaking but it can be felt....
> 
> i recently advised a 56yr old man who used to compete he does not train that much but was finding things getting worse sleeping, get up and go etc......i advised him to use 100mcg of Tom's GHRP-2 once a day he called me 5 days later and said he was shocked at the difference the feeling of well being the fullness and the quality sleep, so they do work i think you might have been unlucky


Just 100mcg per day! That's not much at all. guess what I've just ordered


----------



## raptordog

Pscarb said:


> i understand your theory mate and i suppose in practice you would think so but the GH you release naturally is more complete than synthetic GH.
> 
> GH is made up of isoforms called kDa (KiloDalton) synthetic GH only has one isoform that is the prominent one 22kDa but peptides release natural GH from the pituitary gland which includes other Isoforms 20kDa & 22kDa (and to a smaller degree 19kDa) so when we say peptides is better it is because you have a more whole array of isofoms, there is some research being carried out to look at the 20kDa isoform and its benefit on obesity as it does not effect glucose tolerance as much as 22kDa does/can
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15070913
> 
> with this in mind in my opinion it is better to use peptides that give a more whole isoform range than just GH, this does not mean GH does not have a place of course it does and i would expect to see synthetic GH in the future using just the 20kDa isoform is stead of the current 22kDa or both.
> 
> so in answer to your question when we talk about synthetic GH then yes GH is GH but if we talk about Synthetic GH compared to GHRP/GHRH peptides then no GH is not GH like Test is Test.......
> 
> sorry for the long answer....


Thanks for the reply Paul, yet another great/ indepth educational lesson, and some

more food for though.... cheers. :thumbup1:

I was going to leave peps be for a while till the smoke cleared, but after

reading your post have decided to make a order from Toms and give the peps

another go, will still be watching your UK pep tests in the mean while.

Cheers Buddy and thanks for your time.


----------



## raptordog

Kimball said:


> Just 100mcg per day! That's not much at all. guess what I've just ordered


You will be able to order whatever you wish for with ease being a AK lab rep.......... :lol:


----------



## Kimball

raptordog said:


> You will be able to order whatever you wish for with ease being a AK lab rep.......... :lol:


Well where do you think I ordered it from still waiting for my office in Barcelona.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

The last couple of years have been a pain, strained the right side of my stomach in 2009, which is still not 100%, but the scan shown nothing up, ****ed my right shoulder up in 2011, all i got was pain killers and 2 visits to physio, last year i got myself an umbilical hernia, which was operated on in December, which looks worse now than it did before they touched it, got an infection, had cream and antibiotics, which have sorted it out, so hopefully this year will be a lot better.


----------



## raptordog

Ken Hutchinson said:


> The last couple of years have been a pain, strained the right side of my stomach in 2009, which is still not 100%, but the scan shown nothing up, ****ed my right shoulder up in 2011, all i got was pain killers and 2 visits to physio, last year i got myself an umbilical hernia, which was operated on in December, which looks worse now than it did before they touched it, got an infection, had cream and antibiotics, which have sorted it out, so hopefully this year will be a lot better.


Thing is mate your back at it....and thats what counts. :thumbup1:

I have been fortunate over the last year or so, no main medical issues or injuries (think gh may have helped)

My main battle at the moment is work commitment, 6 days a week straight leaves very

little time for recreational activities....... but thats going to change.


----------



## dt36

Been working out of the country over the last 2 weeks and hotel gym in Saudi last week had questionable air con. Makes a change from my freezing cold garage again, but 25c indoors had it pumping out of me.

My plan at the start of the year was to get under 14st by April, but I am holding at about 14st 5ib according to the hotel scales. Found a good supp shop in a Mall in Dubai yesterday, so got a few protien bars in rather than doing the buffet breakfasts this week.

Will have to knuckle down with diet and more cardio when I get home Thur, to hit the sub 14st mark...


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> I've had some of Toms peptides in the freezer for about 6 mos now, I stopped using them as I was getting too tired. Dunno if it was the peps.
> 
> However, will they still be potent & usuable?


Yes mate g2go if you kept them frozen,they will be fine for years!!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> I had put in the first jab of my mini course yesterday after being clean for over 3 months and the Doc ''PHONED ME---YES PHONED ME,FFS to tell me my haemo and rbc count is still very high and wants me to see a specialist,(21.5 haemo,),,,,grr i thought Rbc died off after 3 months??
> 
> Can peptides elevate Rbc,i don't see any evidence to suggest it ,i wonder if Pscarb could help me on this one,as i am struggling to see what is happening here.
> 
> Why would my Rbc still be high unless i have a problem?
> 
> Anyone else had this issue?


Put an @ in front of Paul's name mate, so he knows you've tagged him


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Put an @ in front of Paul's name mate, so he knows you've tagged him


Thanks mate i missed it out!

Just ordered a blood letting kit,i could drop dead the way nhs fooks about pmsl


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> I had put in the first jab of my mini course yesterday after being clean for over 3 months and the Doc ''PHONED ME---YES PHONED ME,FFS to tell me my haemo and rbc count is still very high and wants me to see a specialist,(21.5 haemo,),,,,grr i thought Rbc died off after 3 months??
> 
> Can peptides elevate Rbc,i don't see any evidence to suggest it ,i wonder if @Pscarb could help me on this one,as i am struggling to see what is happening here.
> 
> Why would my Rbc still be high unless i have a problem?
> 
> Anyone else had this issue?


Stop eating the 10 kilo plates, too much iron mate... told you about this nasty habit befrore....... :lol:

Not sure mate, but if its any help got to watch my b/p can soon get out of hand these days, but been on gh a long while

and that does not affect it, new to peps but so far all is ok.

Cannot touch d/bol these days (not that it bothers me) but used to get on well with EQ but affraid thats out of the window too.

Fine on test though... wots you b/p reading.....


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Stop eating the 10 kilo plates, too much iron mate... told you about this nasty habit befrore....... :lol:
> 
> Not sure mate, but if its any help got to watch my b/p can soon get out of hand these days, but been on gh a long while
> 
> and that does not affect it, new to peps but so far all is ok.
> 
> Cannot touch d/bol these days (not that it bothers me) but used to get on well with EQ but affraid thats out of the window too.
> 
> Fine on test though... wots you b/p reading.....


Bp is fine 145/72,thanks mate


----------



## 3752

biglbs said:


> I had put in the first jab of my mini course yesterday after being clean for over 3 months and the Doc ''PHONED ME---YES PHONED ME,FFS to tell me my haemo and rbc count is still very high and wants me to see a specialist,(21.5 haemo,),,,,grr i thought Rbc died off after 3 months??
> 
> Can peptides elevate Rbc,i don't see any evidence to suggest it ,i wonder if @Pscarb could help me on this one,as i am struggling to see what is happening here.
> 
> Why would my Rbc still be high unless i have a problem?
> 
> Anyone else had this issue?


hi buddy i am sure i did read something in the past i have just got back from a few days away with the family i will take a look later....


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


> hi buddy i am sure i did read something in the past i have just got back from a few days away with the family i will take a look later....


Thanks as always Paul,this is a right pain!

Have a great break,family time is king!


----------



## latblaster

Bit of Sunday evening guitar....


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm 48. No longer bodybuilding - that is just silly - but still able to show the younger wannabees a thing or two about weight training. Great idea for a thread. We can talk about Monty Python, Spangles or the Ford Capri!


----------



## lambrettalad

Laurieloz said:


> I'm 48. No longer bodybuilding - that is just silly - but still able to show the younger wannabees a thing or two about weight training. Great idea for a thread. We can talk about Monty Python, Spangles or the Ford Capri!


I would still love a Capri


----------



## raptordog

lambrettalad said:


> I would still love a Capri


Always loved the capri,s too, and the old 3 litre and 2.8 injection were quite nippy for their day. :thumbup1:

Got to be honest though my favorite was the mark 3 cortina..............










Had about 5 of these over the years, various models, my pride and joy was a 1971 GXL in sunburst red, started

off with the 2 litre pinto engine in it which I tricked up with a fast road cam and 28 degas weber along with a few other

bits but that was not enuff, so I went full hog and put a rover 3.5 litre V8 in it fully tricked up with dual point mallory

distributer, crane cam, offy inlet manifold, 450cfm holly carb and a 24" edelbock pan filter, set of tubuler headers and

225 rears tires on wolfrace slot mgs to put down the power.

Sold her when times were hard and my first baby boy came along....wish I still had her today.


----------



## latblaster

Don't what half that stuff is Rap but sounds like a lot of fun!

Do you remember Ian Dury singing " in the back of my Cortina, ramming her Ribena"? :lol:

Bet that was you...you "old" dog!!!


----------



## raptordog

latblaster said:


> Don't what half that stuff is Rap but sounds like a lot of fun!
> 
> Do you remember Ian Dury singing " in the back of my Cortina, ramming her Ribena"? :lol:
> 
> Bet that was you...you "old" dog!!!


i remember it well mate..... christ were did all the time go....... :crying:


----------



## dt36

That's one beast of a lump in that capri Raptordog. Loved the Capris. What a car.

Was only chatting about old cars last week with mygym,mytemple. Just bought myself an absolute rot box of a MK1 Escort to start a project going. Shell is beyond welding, but my plan is to go down the spaceframe build and use what bits I can towards it. However, now got my eye on a nearly completed job down in the South West that would come in under budget for what I was planning on, and there is very little left to finish off. Only problem is that my funds wont be in place for it for another 6 to 8 weeks.

Crossing my fingers and toes that it's still there after this time. Hopefully it will be as its not actually advertised for sale and is very similar to what I was planning for mine to look like.

Then when it's done, I'm going to get some Spangles and drive down to the bridge:

Bridgekeeper: What... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?

Driver of the Scort: What do you mean? An African or European swallow?

Bridgekeeper: Huh? I... I don't know that.

Bridgekeeper: Auuuuuuuugh.


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> That's one beast of a lump in that capri Raptordog. Loved the Capris. What a car.
> 
> Was only chatting about old cars last week with mygym,mytemple. Just bought myself an absolute rot box of a MK1 Escort to start a project going. Shell is beyond welding, but my plan is to go down the spaceframe build and use what bits I can towards it. However, now got my eye on a nearly completed job down in the South West that would come in under budget for what I was planning on, and there is very little left to finish off. Only problem is that my funds wont be in place for it for another 6 to 8 weeks.
> 
> Crossing my fingers and toes that it's still there after this time. Hopefully it will be as its not actually advertised for sale and is very similar to what I was planning for mine to look like.
> 
> Then when it's done, I'm going to get some Spangles and drive down to the bridge:
> 
> Bridgekeeper: What... is the air-speed velocity of an unladen swallow?
> 
> Driver of the Scort: What do you mean? An African or European swallow?
> 
> Bridgekeeper: Huh? I... I don't know that.
> 
> Bridgekeeper: Auuuuuuuugh.


MK1 Escort.... yet another sexy motor with curves, remember them well, mate had one in bright yellow.

Not quite as good as this one though...........






...that should give you something to dream about tonight buddy..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

If we wanna talk about supercars of our era, my childhood dream was the Lamborghini Countach Lp400S. Remember sitting in a gold one at Earl's Court motor show 1976. Lovely iconic car. Also see Ferrari 512BB and the Aston Martin Lagonda. Dreams never die.


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> If we wanna talk about supercars of our era, my childhood dream was the Lamborghini Countach Lp400S. Remember sitting in a gold one at Earl's Court motor show 1976. Lovely iconic car. Also see Ferrari 512BB and the Aston Martin Lagonda. Dreams never die.


That was one of mine,but driving one was a big let down,from a company known for their tracktors,i should realt have expexted it!


----------



## Laurieloz

You got to drive one? Wonderful! Yes, its reputation didn't exactly live up to its looks. Behaved like a tractor like you said.


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> You got to drive one? Wonderful! Yes, its reputation didn't exactly live up to its looks. Behaved like a tractor like you said.


Very agricultural mate,gearbox has the gears in there somewhere,just a case of putting them into some kind of order,then using the he man clutch to launch its noisey a55 up the frog!

I drove a 348 too,had it for a day,a real drivers car!!


----------



## Laurieloz

At the end of the day, biglbs, it doesn't matter what they were like to drive. You drove them. I'm jealous! Right place, right time for you there, bud!


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> At the end of the day, biglbs, it doesn't matter what they were like to drive. You drove them. I'm jealous! Right place, right time for you there, bud!


Right money in pocket too mate!!


----------



## Laurieloz

Started with Matchbox cars and playing Top Trumps at school I reckon (the 'Tractors' edition wasn't a hit with me though).


----------



## lambrettalad

raptordog said:


> Always loved the capri,s too, and the old 3 litre and 2.8 injection were quite nippy for their day. :thumbup1:


What about the Tickford Capri, that was an awesome machine


----------



## biglbs

lambrettalad said:


> What about the Tickford Capri, that was an awesome machine


My mate had a purple 3.0s ,he was a fat ginge and was seeing a girl with the surname Muffy,who worked at the local chippy,me being a one for coming up with nick-names came up with...."Pink,porky Peter in his 3 litre purple people eater,is going up the Muffy's mish-mash for a fluff...":lol:


----------



## hometrainer

i owend a couple of capris bit twitchy in the wet .my fav was my mk2 escort rs 2000 went like siht off a shovel


----------



## raptordog

Any of you guys get to santa pod raceway, go ever year for the mopar nationals, usually stay the full

weekend, plenty of american muscle cars, drag and street. Live bands etc...great weekend :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Music for the over 45's.....What's your choice?

Punk, Prog, Disco or Ska?


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> Music for the over 45's.....What's your choice?
> 
> Punk, Prog, Disco or Ska?


Mines a very wide choice from elvis right throught to the sex pistols...... 

Been alot of good bands over the years.....queen/ madness/ blondie/ aerosmith/ motorhead/... god the list is endless.

Always liked rod stewart....even had the spiked blond hair and wore leopard skin tight trousers once upon a time...dont be telling anyone ye cnuts :lol:

Anyone remember this guy..............


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> Music for the over 45's.....What's your choice?
> 
> Punk, Prog, Disco or Ska?


Kraftwerk/Jen michael Jarre and most stuff realy!

You mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

I like allsorts but Pink Floyd, Beatles, The Who and Springsteen rock my boat. Raptordog...Rod Stewart's leggings as a fashion accessory? The mind boggles! Well I did have an Adam Ant pirate jacket and Gary Numan mascara! Happy days.


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> I like allsorts but Pink Floyd, Beatles, The Who and Springsteen rock my boat. Raptordog...Rod Stewart's leggings as a fashion accessory? The mind boggles! Well I did have an Adam Ant pirate jacket and Gary Numan mascara! Happy days.


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> I like allsorts but Pink Floyd, Beatles, The Who and Springsteen rock my boat. Raptordog...Rod Stewart's leggings as a fashion accessory? The mind boggles! Well I did have an Adam Ant pirate jacket and Gary Numan mascara! Happy days.


Hey believe it or not the leopard skins got me more snatch than the string muscle vest ever did..... :lol:

The Rod thing sort of stuck with me, I was nailing a 32 year old at seventeen and her name was Maggie, it was talk of the town but I did not give a fcuk,

didn't last long but boy was it a eye opener. Stocking tops and cammy knickers haunt me to this very day. Sh*t myself the first time out...but soon figured it out

So remember the song " Maggie May"........ well I can assure you "Maggie did"........ :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz

Great mate. Bet you got more action than I did! Ever seen the sort of birds a Gary Numan fan attracts?


----------



## Coop

Laurieloz said:


> Great mate. Bet you got more action than I did! Ever seen the sort of birds a Gary Numan fan attracts?


Hey! my missus is good looking!


----------



## Laurieloz

Hey over-45ers! Found our thread way down on Page No.4 now! We can't let it slip away.

Just seen Top Of The Pops 1978 on BBC4. Anyone remembet when the Top 40 had forty different styles of music in it? Boomtown Rats, The Jam, Darts, er Andrew Gold? Not just Rihanna ever other song. How I miss REAL music. Anyway, let's get our thread back in the top spot fellas.


----------



## latblaster

And don't forget Sigue Sigue Sputnik....what a load of shoite they were!


----------



## Laurieloz

TheBob said:


> Christ sigue sigue sputnik.
> 
> I saw lead singer drunk pishing in a doorway outside a club ... he is a midget


Haysi Fantayzee are almost even worse! Or Toto Coelo "I Eat Cannibals!"


----------



## latblaster

Who was that burd that sang about "Go wild in the country" another daft singer from then.


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> Hey over-45ers! Found our thread way down on Page No.4 now! We can't let it slip away.
> 
> Just seen Top Of The Pops 1978 on BBC4. Anyone remembet when the Top 40 had forty different styles of music in it? Boomtown Rats, The Jam, Darts, er Andrew Gold? Not just Rihanna ever other song. How I miss REAL music. Anyway, let's get our thread back in the top spot fellas.


Scritty politty(spell),i love 80's tunes totaly awsome

Enola Gay ,,,Ultravox is class


----------



## Laurieloz

Wild In The Country - Bow Wow Wow.

Biglbs - Ultravox were absolutely great. Scritti Politti very underrated - check out "The Sweetest Girl".

But I was highlighting some of the worse bands - How on earth did the Thompson Twins do so well? Anybody's guess!


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> Wild In The Country - Bow Wow Wow.
> 
> Biglbs - Ultravox were absolutely great. Scritti Politti very underrated - check out "The Sweetest Girl".
> 
> But I was highlighting some of the worse bands - How on earth did the Thompson Twins do so well? Anybody's guess!


Bros,was a bit later bit awfull!


----------



## Laurieloz

Forgot about those God-awful Goss twins. A bit like that talentless bunch of kids today...what's their name? Oh, One Dimension.


----------



## latblaster

Midge Ure's a producer or something now, can't remember exactly what though...?

Mark & Luke Goss, apparently weren't they told that it was fame but no fortune? Don't think they made any cash apparently.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Midge Ure's a producer or something now, can't remember exactly what though...?
> 
> Mark & Luke Goss, apparently weren't they told that it was fame but no fortune? Don't think they made any cash apparently.


Probably right there, Latblaster. There'a a thin line between fame and talent these days. Simon Cowell's aim is to make useless nobodies famous. Any supposed talent gets thrown right out the window. I believe Chavs will one day inherit the earth and Katie Price will become our Queen. God help us all. Where's Stephen Fry when you need him eh? Why has humanity as we know it come to this? End of rant.


----------



## latblaster

I was watching Rihanna 'Diamonds' the other day, she really does not have any talent. I doubt whether she has a good voice either.

It's visually quite impressive, if your drunk. Which as the time your honour, I wasn't.

If you don't look at the vid too closley, or indeed many of them these days, it's all camera work & prolly some vocal enhancement.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

latblaster said:


> I was watching Rihanna 'Diamonds' the other day, she really does not have any talent. I doubt whether she has a good voice either.
> 
> It's visually quite impressive, if your drunk. Which as the time your honour, I wasn't.
> 
> If you don't look at the vid too closley, or indeed many of them these days, it's all camera work & prolly some vocal enhancement.


Yup. Auto tune.


----------



## Laurieloz

Agree about Rihanna. She has such a dreary; monotone voice. For the ultimate wallpaper music look no further than Dido. Her vocal range is single octave. Dull in the extreme. Music for depressed housewives, she sounds like the Lighthouse Family on steroids!


----------



## latblaster

White Flag was novel & interesting but after that anything else she sang made me want to slash my wrists.


----------



## Laurieloz

Music for people who buy these "Sad Songs" compilations who have lost the will to live. They love panpipes music and their hero is Chris de Bught and his spawned toff replacement, James Blunt! Jesus!!


----------



## latblaster

"Haunting Melodies" ffs! :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

As we approach middle age, fellas, do you have any unfulfilled ambitions. Or perhaps yiu have some regrets?

My main ambition was to do well as a bodybuilder, which I think I did.

I never saw Pink Floyd live though - I regret that.

I left the RAF after 12 years. Should've stayed in.

Anybody else?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I once passed up the opportunity to see Bob Marley live at Deeside Leisure centre. When I moved out of my Mum's house in to my own flat I left behing my Liverpool autographs, including the full team from the mid 70's (keegan, toshack, clemence, shankly, paisly, etc. etc.) and they vanished. I've never been the same since.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I once passed up the opportunity to see Bob Marley live at Deeside Leisure centre. When I moved out of my Mum's house in to my own flat I left behing my Liverpool autographs, including the full team from the mid 70's (keegan, toshack, clemence, shankly, paisly, etc. etc.) and they vanished. I've never been the same since.


Oh good grief, must be akin to being castrated ............


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Oh good grief, must be akin to being castrated ............


Worse


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Worse


You mean a penectomy as well ??? lol


----------



## raptordog

Come on lads...... lighten up a bit...we aint boxed up just yet..... :lol:

be playing this sh*t line up next for christ sake......
















Lets get it back on track......... :thumbup1:

Heres a couple for starters.......











...... and thats only the start..... come on what video/ music inspires you lot to push on..... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

I was going to begin a new thread entitled "Middle Aged Motivation", but decided the 45+ thread was more suitable than the general conversation, it wouldn't involve everybody. The guys from "I'm Straight" may find this topic interesting also...

I'm finding it increasingly more of a chore to go training these days than an obsession. I set off with good intentions to have an excellent weights session, but after half an hour I'm losing interest and often go home frustrated with myself. I never used to be like this...just in the past couple of months I cab't be bothered like I used to be. I think it's to do with being older and not having as much energy as before.

Does anyone else have this problem and uf so, how do you combat it to be more motivated?


----------



## latblaster




----------



## OldMan

Hello lads 53 year old here with a snapped bicep tendon, dodgy hip flexors that put my back in spasm for weeks at a time, rotator cuff damage that cripples me every time I train, snapped finger tendon did it on a car thief last year.

It worries me that I was growing fond of these moobs and child bearing hips so I am about to take the plunge.


----------



## Greshie

OldMan said:


> Hello lads 53 year old here with a snapped bicep tendon, dodgy hip flexors that put my back in spasm for weeks at a time, rotator cuff damage that cripples me every time I train, snapped finger tendon did it on a car thief last year.
> 
> It worries me that I was growing fond of these moobs and child bearing hips so I am about to take the plunge.


Good Luck! I started training at 52 and a bit ....


----------



## OldMan

I wish I could stop mate, been training since I was 15


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi OldMan. I'm 48 and I've been training for eons.

All I can say is remember that your body is more prone to wear and tear as you get older.

It took me ages to accept that I couldn't exercise like I used to - Cardio, lifting the same weights, keeping up the reps and trying to stay motivated when I'm at the gym. I only 'hit the wall' about two years ago.

As a life long bodybuilder it's heartbreaking to see my body shrivel up and begin to self-destruct.

Keep training well into your autumn years mate. It's enjoyable, keeps you fit and holds your confidence levels.

And if someone decides to inflict road rage on you, you can simply leap out of your car and show them your biceps. They will then run away!

Seriously, OldMan, you have nothing to worry about if you take care of yourself.


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Good Luck! I started training at 52 and a bit ....


Just a note, Greshie. OldMan seems a suitable candidate for I'm Straight, perhaps it would cheer him up. It works for me.


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Just a note, Greshie. OldMan seems a suitable candidate for I'm Straight, perhaps it would cheer him up. It works for me.


people have to find their own way to I'm Straight ... many just don't get it ....


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Hi OldMan. I'm 48 and I've been training for eons.
> 
> All I can say is remember that your body is more prone to wear and tear as you get older.
> 
> It took me ages to accept that I couldn't exercise like I used to - Cardio, lifting the same weights, keeping up the reps and trying to stay motivated when I'm at the gym. I only 'hit the wall' about two years ago.
> 
> As a life long bodybuilder it's heartbreaking to see my body shrivel up and begin to self-destruct.
> 
> Keep training well into your autumn years mate. It's enjoyable, keeps you fit and holds your confidence levels.
> 
> And if someone decides to inflict road rage on you, you can simply leap out of your car and show them your biceps. They will then run away!
> 
> Seriously, OldMan, you have nothing to worry about if you take care of yourself.


Have to say starting training was one of the best things I've ever done, wish I started years ago, even two snapped wrists hasn't put me off! feel fitter and stronger than I have done for years!


----------



## Mingster

Lighten up you old gits



Jean Parisot de la Valette defended Malta against the Ottomans at the grand young age of 70 ffs. Never fear to tap into your warrior spirit.


----------



## Mingster

And this is always handy to stir that sluggish blood


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Lighten up you old gits
> 
> View attachment 120453
> 
> 
> Jean Parisot de la Valette defended Malta against the Ottomans at the grand young age of 70 ffs. Never fear to tap into your warrior spirit.


I could have read that not even seeing Ming had written it ,but i would have guessed by attitude,class mate...


----------



## Fletch68

You know what? I have this little pearl of wisdom that i'm going to pass on to everyone and i'm only going to say it once.

As each year passes we all get 12 months older. Sort of makes you think.

Be lucky


----------



## OldMan

Listening to Rainbow and waiting for the missus to feed me


----------



## phoenix1980

This place stinks of p1ss and werthers originals, you oldies shouldnt congregate in the one place :tongue: Joking asside Im too young to be here only 32 but its good to see you all in far better shape training far longer than I!!!

For you @Mingster :- no idea what he's singing about not my usual cup of tea but I find Im actually liking them lol :





 go to 2mins 40 for song to start


----------



## biglbs

phoenix1980 said:


> This place stinks of p1ss and werthers originals, you oldies shouldnt congregate in the one place :tongue: Joking asside Im too young to be here only 32 but its good to see you all in far better shape training far longer than I!!!
> 
> For you @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=54755" target="_blank">Mingster</a> :- no idea what he's singing about not my usual cup of tea but I find Im actually liking them lol :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go to 2mins 40 for song to start


----------



## phoenix1980

@biglbs that actually made me laugh LOL, nicely done!


----------



## Mingster

phoenix1980 said:


> This place stinks of p1ss and werthers originals, you oldies shouldnt congregate in the one place :tongue: Joking asside Im too young to be here only 32 but its good to see you all in far better shape training far longer than I!!!
> 
> For you @Mingster :- no idea what he's singing about not my usual cup of tea but I find Im actually liking them lol :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> go to 2mins 40 for song to start


Good Viking boys indeed mate:thumbup1:

But the vocals leave a little to be desired imo:laugh:


----------



## phoenix1980

Agreed re vocals, think its the guitars and drums etc im liking as I said ive no idea what he's screaming about lol.


----------



## fastcar_uk

48 yrs old, back training for about 18 months after a 12 yr lay off.

Got tendinitis in both elbows (or something)

Currently on 80 mg of dbol a day as part of a 4 week kicker to 15 week sus and deca cycle.

Feel fit and strong and look better than most of the lads at work half my age.

Long live oldies!


----------



## Laurieloz

fastcar_uk said:


> 48 yrs old, back training for about 18 months after a 12 yr lay off.
> 
> Got tendinitis in both elbows (or something)
> 
> Currently on 80 mg of dbol a day as part of a 4 week kicker to 15 week sus and deca cycle.
> 
> Feel fit and strong and look better than most of the lads at work half my age.
> 
> Long live oldies!


I work with some lads in their late teens. Too true they are unfit. No energy, no motivation and attitude to match. A good kick up the ar*e would do them good, I say. Boot camp. Electric shock treatment. Pit of vipers. Anyway FasrcarUK, pleased you're feeling so good. It's great to be 48!


----------



## fastcar_uk

Cheers @Laurieloz !


----------



## Laurieloz

fastcar_uk said:


> Cheers @Laurieloz !


I could tell you were a superhuman bronzed god looking at you profile pic. Nice pecs, shame about the hat.


----------



## Boogie

Hi fellow old folks,I'm Boogie. I was Wondering if there's any DR'S on here who train or know folks that do..I'm 42 and have been training off/on for 10yrs for strength..I had a bike accident two years ago and suffered pretty bad liver ,pancreas damage as well as other **** ,like a back fracture. Now iv just started to pick up the bars again slowly to start trying to get into shape again.. What i want to know is, would it be dangerous in anyway for me to start pinning at the moment? Iv waited how long and need to make back my gains i USED to have. The wife thinks I'm an ass for thinking it, but i would just like to hear about it from LIKE MINDED people. Many thanks people...


----------



## Laurieloz

Boogie said:


> Hi fellow old folks,I'm Boogie. I was Wondering if there's any DR'S on here who train or know folks that do..I'm 42 and have been training off/on for 10yrs for strength..I had a bike accident two years ago and suffered pretty bad liver ,pancreas damage as well as other **** ,like a back fracture. Now iv just started to pick up the bars again slowly to start trying to get into shape again.. What i want to know is, would it be dangerous in anyway for me to start pinning at the moment? Iv waited how long and need to make back my gains i USED to have. The wife thinks I'm an ass for thinking it, but i would just like to hear about it from LIKE MINDED people. Many thanks people...


Hi Boogie. I watch this page as I'm 45+ and it's a shame that nobody has replied to you about your very relevant question.

I'm not a doctor and possibly there are none looking at this thread, but I can give encouragent with your training.

Because you're explaining your injuries on a website, it would be foolhardy of any of us to say what training is suitable relevant to your injuries you sustained, but it's best to do exercises which cause little pain to your injured areas. Don't go 'all out', build your strength up gradually and be careful.

The best thing you can do is see a Sports Physio. They will be of more qualified advice than your GP regarding training after an accident.

Good luck my friend. Keep on posting!


----------



## Iluv2b_Free

old farts :rockon:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Boogie said:


> Hi fellow old folks,I'm Boogie. I was Wondering if there's any DR'S on here who train or know folks that do..I'm 42 and have been training off/on for 10yrs for strength..I had a bike accident two years ago and suffered pretty bad liver ,pancreas damage as well as other **** ,like a back fracture. Now iv just started to pick up the bars again slowly to start trying to get into shape again.. What i want to know is, would it be dangerous in anyway for me to start pinning at the moment? Iv waited how long and need to make back my gains i USED to have. The wife thinks I'm an ass for thinking it, but i would just like to hear about it from LIKE MINDED people. Many thanks people...


why don't you repost in the injuries section mate? Tag some of the mods, such as PScarb and Hackskii, they should be able to give you a pretty informed opinion. Good luck getting back in the gym after your injury.


----------



## welbeck

I'm almost 46, been training on and off since I was 16, been back regularly for two and a half years after being ill for 10 years previous with ulcerative colitis but after many operations 20+ I think and 2 years in hospital I'm fully fit and well although one particularly bad episode saw me drop 3 stone in 4 weeks when a bout of food poisoning caused my colon to rupture and required emergency surgery. I look at that as like snakes and ladder, although I piled it back on in a matter of a couple of months. I'm now stronger and fitter than I have been since I was in my twenties, but over the years I've had many training partners fall by the wayside and just turn into beer swilling fatties stuck in front of the TV.

The sad truth is that we are the the ones that are doing something we shouldn't (in other peoples eyes) we should just accept the ravages of time and grow old gracefully instead of disgracefully like I am now. I don't want to settle down with some fat drunken abusive unemployed single mother like a lot of my friends have, I'll carry on going to the far east and sleeping with beautiful Asian girls till I physically can't, throwing weights about and eating healthily.

I honestly believe the generation after mine will die before me, I never had a thing about sitting in front of a TV on a Playstation, stuffing my face with junk while my arteries fur up. Going to the gym in later years will extend my life by decades not least because I will knowingly eat the right food, get regular exercise and be aware of my body. Cause and effect.


----------



## Laurieloz

welbeck said:


> I'm almost 46, been training on and off since I was 16, been back regularly for two and a half years after being ill for 10 years previous with ulcerative colitis but after many operations 20+ I think and 2 years in hospital I'm fully fit and well although one particularly bad episode saw me drop 3 stone in 4 weeks when a bout of food poisoning caused my colon to rupture and required emergency surgery. I look at that as like snakes and ladder, although I piled it back on in a matter of a couple of months. I'm now stronger and fitter than I have been since I was in my twenties, but over the years I've had many training partners fall by the wayside and just turn into beer swilling fatties stuck in front of the TV.
> 
> The sad truth is that we are the the ones that are doing something we shouldn't (in other peoples eyes) we should just accept the ravages of time and grow old gracefully instead of disgracefully like I am now. I don't want to settle down with some fat drunken abusive unemployed single mother like a lot of my friends have, I'll carry on going to the far east and sleeping with beautiful Asian girls till I physically can't, throwing weights about and eating healthily.
> 
> I honestly believe the generation after mine will die before me, I never had a thing about sitting in front of a TV on a Playstation, stuffing my face with junk while my arteries fur up. Going to the gym in later years will extend my life by decades not least because I will knowingly eat the right food, get regular exercise and be aware of my body. Cause and effect.


Quite simply, Welbeck, one of the most enlightening, honest and inspirational posts I have seen thus far on UK-Muscle. Others, take heed!


----------



## welbeck

Laurieloz said:


> Quite simply, Welbeck, one of the most enlightening, honest and inspirational posts I have seen thus far on UK-Muscle. Others, take heed!


Thank you, it's always nice to be appreciated.


----------



## latblaster

Quiet on here..so thought I'd put this up. A sensational guitarist!






And something by this bloke he's good...wonder if he's successful? :lol:


----------



## Kazza61

I'm nearly 52 and have been training since I was about 14. Although you wouldn't know it if you looked at me! I can't think of many who would have done something for so long for little return. That said, it has kept me fit and strong and maybe even a little younger looking than I really am. That always paid dividends with the women so was an excellnt added benefit.

I will retire in 3 years and have always viewed that time as the time I will get ultra serious about training - almost make it the new job! One thing I've really noticed with getting older is stickability. When I was younger motivation could be a problem. Now if I plan to do something I simply do it. The other thing is my tolerance for pain - much much higher now. I was never super-strong but reckon I got stronger than average. In fact I'm virtually as strong now as I was in my 20's.

I've always trained at home and have always had a cellar or a garage well stocked with equipment and weights. My garage now has pretty much every piece of equipment you could ever need. Taining partners have come and gone (many). I now train on my own because I work 60+ hours a week and can never be exactly sure when my workouts will be. Only that they will definitely be!

The big regret looking back was how little attention I paid to diet - for me it was all about the training. Only in recent months have I woken up to the realisation that I have never eaten anything like the amounts that I should have done. I'm trying to rectify that now but establishing a good eating schedule in my work life is proving really challenging.

That said, my personal challenge to myself is to be in the best shape of my life on the day I retire. And I am absolutely convined that is absolutely achievable..........


----------



## latblaster

Welcome to the club young man! 

What I have noticed is the lack of warming up/down done by the young 'uns, they seem to just smash the weights then go for a rollie afterwards!

And talk in hushed tones about " getting some for '70' which is better, coz the stuff at '50' has been cut" What do they mean? :whistling:

Some of them sort of smirk when they see me & the others of my age, doing lots of Cardio; but I bet they couldn't keep up, even though they're prolly stronger strength wise.

@Kazza61


----------



## Greshie

Good luck @Kazza61 you've still plenty of time to sort things out ... and diet is the key though it's the most difficult part of the equation to nail...


----------



## vetran

and where the fck have you lot gone ? lol


----------



## husaberg

just discovered this thread and thought i'd chip in..i'm 47 and like most been training on an off for around 30 years ..i still race enduros (dirt bike event for those that haven't heard of it) which i'm still competetive at (as a vet) i didn't start riding untill my mid thirties and still had relative success..just goes to show you are never too old if your bodies in good nick ..theres definately life in us old dogs


----------



## vetran

husaberg said:


> just discovered this thread and thought i'd chip in..i'm 47 and like most been training on an off for around 30 years ..*i still race enduros* (dirt bike event for those that haven't heard of it) which i'm still competetive at (as a vet) i didn't start riding untill my mid thirties and still had relative success..just goes to show you are never too old if your bodies in good nick ..theres definately life in us old dogs


good to see you still going on the sport of your choice my passion was boxing (unlicenced) criminal record fcked me up but to old now 52 so changed my sport to bodybuilding a few years back i dont particurly enjoy it as much as it ties you up and i dont have the movement like i used to have lol but still going bro


----------



## biglbs

Nearing 50 and just done a 210bench,narrowly failed 220!grrrrr!

The 210 was part of a Biglbs style drop set too:thumb:


----------



## latblaster

husaberg said:


> just discovered this thread and thought i'd chip in..i'm 47 and like most been training on an off for around 30 years ..i still race enduros (dirt bike event for those that haven't heard of it) which i'm still competetive at (as a vet) i didn't start riding untill my mid thirties and still had relative success..just goes to show you are never too old if your bodies in good nick ..*theres definately life in us old dogs*


There sure is mate! :thumb:


----------



## husaberg

fair play gents we are living proof your never too old ...the only thing i have found as the years pass is i don't heal so quickly after an off and i definately hit the ground harder when i do go down or at least it feels like i do ..i'd be interested to know if you can relate to that veteran as you were getting more impacts than me did they hurt more as you got older? though when your full of adrenalin its not so bad so if it happens at the start i don't feel it so much..a couple hours in i do ..few hours after the end is when i know if i'm in trouble or not..one of the reasons i am about to go on a cycle is i have had a fair while off with ruptured ligament and ac joint issues after a big crash and have lost strength and lean mass sitting round and generally not being able to do as much (and bad diet to a degree)..it may not seem so but there is a lot of physical strength involved (especially when you lack finnesse and trials skills)..anyway i won't get started on my passion or ill be writing essays no one wants to read..but my hat goes off to all the older guys still that still know they can do anything if they keep mind and body healthy


----------



## latblaster

I've used Peptides with great results, esp for the aches etc. Plenty of info on here from pscarb.


----------



## husaberg

i'll give that a read thanks


----------



## latblaster

husaberg said:


> i'll give that a read thanks


Here you go:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/210137-basic-guide-peptide-use.html


----------



## husaberg

nice one, thanks


----------



## phoenix1980

@Greshie snapped both wrists he's like a hundred and still trained pretty sure he's one of those pain pleasure dudes. :tongue: just goes to show once again age is just a number!!


----------



## Greshie

phoenix1980 said:


> @Greshie snapped both wrists he's like a hundred and still trained pretty sure he's one of those pain pleasure dudes. :tongue: just goes to show once again age is just a number!!


I'm 55 you cheeky sod 

and when the going gets tough the tough get going ... never give in to circumstances, adapt to them!


----------



## phoenix1980

Keep meaning to ask you @Greshie had you done this in your 20's or 30's would you still have had the determination? Have you always been like this or has it come with age?


----------



## raptordog

We all love Greshie he's one of the older members of the board that simply won't give up and won't go down..... :thumbup1:


----------



## dirtymusket1

Milky said:


> 3 yrs away for me mate, only 42.


Me too :no:

Would rather be 22 :innocent:


----------



## Greshie

phoenix1980 said:


> Keep meaning to ask you @Greshie had you done this in your 20's or 30's would you still have had the determination? Have you always been like this or has it come with age?


That's a good question, I've always been able to focus if I wanted to do something, I think the biggest problem I would have had would have been consistency in training due to work commitments, I traveled extensively (mainly within the UK) for my job for most of my working life and getting up in the early hours and getting home late in the evening became wearing over the years...

Now I have given up working (full time at least) I can train consistently, and it gives structure to my week, which is important, though I wish I had started 35 plus years ago


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> We all love Greshie he's one of the older members of the board that simply won't give up and won't go down..... :thumbup1:


*Do Not Go Gentle Into That Good Night*

*
*

Do not go gentle into that good night,

Old age should burn and rave at close of day;

Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Though wise men at their end know dark is right,

Because their words had forked no lightning they

Do not go gentle into that good night.

Good men, the last wave by, crying how bright

Their frail deeds might have danced in a green bay,

Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Wild men who caught and sang the sun in flight,

And learn, too late, they grieved it on its way,

Do not go gentle into that good night.

Grave men, near death, who see with blinding sight

Blind eyes could blaze like meteors and be gay,

Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

And you, my father, there on that sad height,

Curse, bless, me now with your fierce tears, I pray.

Do not go gentle into that good night.

Rage, rage against the dying of the light.

Dylan Thomas


----------



## phoenix1980

It sounds like the energy you put into putting up with extensive travel has now been focused into training  it's true what they say energy is never lost it just changes from one form to another.


----------



## Laurieloz

You're a long way from home, Greshie. Do the wardens of the I'm Straight house know you're out?

By the way.....yeah....we all love Greshie.

Greshie for our leader! Greshie for our leader! Nananana!!

Somebody just called me weird on another thread! Can't imagine why?


----------



## Greshie

phoenix1980 said:


> It sounds like the energy you put into putting up with extensive travel has now been focused into training  it's true what they say energy is never lost it just changes from one form to another.


Hmmm the energy you have at 20 dissipates over time ... but the determination and focus never does


----------



## phoenix1980

Perhaps greshie but when your fired up you have the energy to carry on it may just feel different to an older mind. Your mind tells you that you 52 so shouldn't be doing this that and the next thing yet the under lying energy that causes you to do is probably the same at 20 or 50. Ack its all relative I'm only 32 and there have been many a time when my thoughts have caused me to feel like I have the energy of a sloth lol.


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> You're a long way from home, Greshie. Do the wardens of the I'm Straight house know you're out?
> 
> By the way.....yeah....we all love Greshie.
> 
> Greshie for our leader! Greshie for our leader! Nananana!!
> 
> Somebody just called me weird on another thread! Can't imagine why?


Loz the wisdom of age allows you to concentrate on that which is important and jettison that which has no meaning ... I keep an eye on the 45+ Thread because the contributions are generally more mature as opposed to the juvenalia found elsewhere, but it is the only thread in General I follow other than I'm Straight, otherwise I stick to the training journals I find interesting, though I suspect I have missed a few of the newer ones.


----------



## Laurieloz

phoenix1980 said:


> Perhaps greshie but when your fired up you have the energy to carry on it may just feel different to an older mind. Your mind tells you that you 52 so shouldn't be doing this that and the next thing yet the under lying energy that causes you to do is probably the same at 20 or 50. Ack its all relative I'm only 32 and there have been many a time when my thoughts have caused me to feel like I have the energy of a sloth lol.


Quite true, Phoenix. I'm 48 and sometimes I lose my motivation whilst training. Other days I am extremely determined with oodles (good word) of willpower and I have a great session. With me I think it depends how tired I am. Working nights, I get more energy towards the middle of the week. By Friday I'm positively buzzing and can be at the gym over two hours! And the weather sometimes decides whether I can be ar*ed to even venture out.


----------



## latblaster

Yup, as I get older I know what I want & what makes me happy so I don't mess about with daft stuff.

Haven't got time for idiots, & have tons of patience & understanding.

However, finding happiness..that's a whole other story.

My energy is highest in the am, but it's not the reckless energy of 20 or 30 year olds.

Being 'older & wiser' is so true, I see more, but at times that's not a good thing, it keeps me safe I guess.


----------



## Skye666

...hello....I'm allowed in here...47  and never fallen by the wayside can I have a bonus point for that please??


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> ...hello....I'm allowed in here...47  and *never fallen by the wayside* can I have a bonus point for that please??


Make up for lost time then! :lol:

Got any good music prefs to post?


----------



## vetran

Skye666 said:


> ...hello....I'm allowed in here...47  *and never fallen by the wayside *can I have a bonus point for that please??


b*llocks dont believe ya lol


----------



## Skye666

vetran said:


> b*llocks dont believe ya lol


Lol...which don't u believe iv never fallen by the wayside or age?


----------



## vetran

Skye666 said:


> Lol...which don't u believe* iv never fallen by the wayside *or age?


this. theres been a few times ive missed the gym for a sh*g on pof lol


----------



## Skye666

...well u see this is where women are the stronger sex  u sack the gym for the sake of 5min rumble with a minga off pof???? Shame on u!


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> ...well u see this is where women are the stronger sex  u sack the gym for the sake of 5min rumble with a minga off pof???? Shame on u!


Is you a laydee then?


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Is you a laydee then?


Last time I looked I was all woman!


----------



## vetran

Skye666 said:


> ...well u see this is where women are the stronger sex  u sack the gym for the sake of 5min rumble *with a minga off pof????* Shame on u!


i dont do mingers heres one of them lol


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Last time I looked I was all woman!


Well that's great..you must be the first woman on this thread!! :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

vetran said:


> i dont do mingers heres one of them lol


Wife??


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Well that's great..you must be the first woman on this thread!! :thumb:


Hoooorah to that...I feel like I just stepped on the moon lol.....I'm sure il be in for some banter along the way il just grow some shoulders ..weak point


----------



## vetran

Skye666 said:


> *Wife??[/*QUOTE]
> 
> noooo would never marry anyone on pof bro


----------



## Skye666

vetran said:


> Think iv seen u on there...lol


----------



## latblaster

Just come across this article...now I know that we are a good 20/30 years away from the target group in this study, it does say some interesting things about Type 2 Diabetes:

"Studies indicate that there is a high correlation between Type 2 diabetes and the incidence of Alzheimer's disease. The elevated glucose levels typical of diabetes lead to the overproduction of reactive oxygen species, resulting in oxidative stress, which is a common factor in both diabetes and Alzheimer's disease. Other research has shown cinnamon's beneficial effects in managing blood glucose and other problems associated with diabetes."

Here's the rest:

http://www.ia.ucsb.edu/pa/display.aspx?pkey=3022

But really I much prefer this article!!!

http://news.discovery.com/human/health/beer-as-medicine.htm


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> ...hello....I'm allowed in here...47  and never fallen by the wayside can I have a bonus point for that please??


Welcome ! You live in Kent and never fallen by the wayside ? :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Welcome ! You live in Kent and never fallen by the wayside ? :whistling:


Absoloutely never @Greshie ...however I'm in kent but originally a northern lass Manchester ... And thank you for the welcome


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Absoloutely never @Greshie ...however I'm in kent but originally a northern lass Manchester ... And thank you for the welcome


Ah that will explain your unfallen state then ... and good to have a female contribution in here to contra all the middle aged testosterone .... :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

I'm never sure why people suppose things have to change dramatically at, say, 50 years of age.

Yes, you have less energy than in your 20's, but you use that energy much more productively. You waste a lot of energy when you're younger doing things you consider important but which, ultimately, are not. With experience you use what's at your disposal so much more efficiently.

Strength-wise I don't think there is any reason why you should be weaker, injuries permitting. I'm confident, with sensible training protocols, that I can lift as much now as when I was younger.

I guess recovery may be an issue but, as previously mentioned, I don't waste three days a week recovering from hangovers, climbing out of bedroom windows, or fighting the urge to punch everyone who looks at me strangely these days:laugh:

60 may well be another matter though lol...


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> I'm never sure why people suppose things have to change dramatically at, say, 50 years of age.
> 
> Yes, you have less energy than in your 20's, but you use that energy much more productively. You waste a lot of energy when you're younger doing things you consider important but which, ultimately, are not. With experience you use what's at your disposal so much more efficiently.
> 
> Strength-wise I don't think there is any reason why you should be weaker, injuries permitting. I'm confident, with sensible training protocols, that I can lift as much now as when I was younger.
> 
> I guess recovery may be an issue but, as previously mentioned, I don't waste three days a week recovering from hangovers, climbing out of bedroom windows, or fighting the urge to punch everyone who looks at me strangely these days:laugh:
> 
> 60 may well be another matter though lol...


What a well thought out statement, Mingster. Such a welcome relief from the "trusting men who don't like sport" thread I've just been hovering around.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> I'm never sure why people suppose things have to change dramatically at, say, 50 years of age.
> 
> Yes, you have less energy than in your 20's, but you use that energy much more productively. You waste a lot of energy when you're younger doing things you consider important but which, ultimately, are not. With experience you use what's at your disposal so much more efficiently.
> 
> Strength-wise I don't think there is any reason why you should be weaker, injuries permitting. I'm confident, with sensible training protocols, that I can lift as much now as when I was younger.
> 
> I guess recovery may be an issue but, as previously mentioned, I don't waste three days a week recovering from hangovers, climbing out of bedroom windows, or fighting the urge to punch everyone who looks at me strangely these days:laugh:
> 
> 60 may well be another matter though lol...


This is definitely true for me, speaking as someone who took up training 3 years or so ago. I spent the best part of 25 years drinking, smoking and taking drugs. I only lift piddling amounts compared to most on here, but I'm only competing against myself. I'm stronger and fitter now than I was when I was 30.


----------



## latblaster

The fool that started the 'sport' thread's gone now loz.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

vetran said:


> i dont do mingers heres one of them lol


she looks like you've taken her hostage vet!


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> The fool that started the 'sport' thread's gone now loz.


Hahaha! Thanks Latblaster. I always got people out there I can rely on to watch out for me!


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> I'm never sure why people suppose things have to change dramatically at, say, 50 years of age.
> 
> Yes, you have less energy than in your 20's, but you use that energy much more productively. You waste a lot of energy when you're younger doing things you consider important but which, ultimately, are not. With experience you use what's at your disposal so much more efficiently.
> 
> Strength-wise I don't think there is any reason why you should be weaker, injuries permitting. I'm confident, with sensible training protocols, that I can lift as much now as when I was younger.
> 
> I guess recovery may be an issue but, as previously mentioned, I don't waste three days a week recovering from hangovers, climbing out of bedroom windows, or fighting the urge to punch everyone who looks at me strangely these days:laugh:
> 
> 60 may well be another matter though lol...


 Well said........Bang on the nail !!!!! you big old barbarian bad ass....... :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Ah that will explain your unfallen state then ... and good to have a female contribution in here to contra all the middle aged testosterone .... :thumbup1:


Well the sound of middle aged testosterone scares me a little...but I'm training shoulders lots so hopefully these broad shoulders will help me cope lol


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> I was going to begin a new thread entitled "Middle Aged Motivation", but decided the 45+ thread was more suitable than the general conversation, it wouldn't involve everybody. The guys from "I'm Straight" may find this topic interesting also...
> 
> I'm finding it increasingly more of a chore to go training these days than an obsession. I set off with good intentions to have an excellent weights session, but after half an hour I'm losing interest and often go home frustrated with myself. I never used to be like this...just in the past couple of months I cab't be bothered like I used to be. I think it's to do with being older and not having as much energy as before.
> 
> Does anyone else have this problem and uf so, how do you combat it to be more motivated?


Tut tut tut..at u letting the side down!! Not much energy, this is not old age this is old MAN syndrome...


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Make up for lost time then! :lol:
> 
> Got any good music prefs to post?


Music preferences??? Well iv been looking back on old posts that u guys have put up just to catch up ...some of ur tastes in music..hmmmmm :thumbdown:


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Music preferences??? Well iv been looking back on old posts that u guys have put up just to catch up ...some of ur tastes in music..hmmmmm :thumbdown:


I'll bet you like Cilla Black..! :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Tut tut tut..at u letting the side down!! Not much energy, this is not old age this is old MAN syndrome...


 @Laurieloz

I missed your Middle Aged motivation post and lost the will to live trying to look back for it, but I think you've answered it yourself; night shifts screw up your body clock and actually are not healthy in the long term, and I suspect they get harder as you get older.

How are your energy levels and concentration etc generally? it may be your testosterone levels are falling ... Most of us oldies are on Test E or something similar to give us a little boost.... 

Also how often do you change round your workouts?


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> I'll bet you like Cilla Black..! :lol:


Oh noooo that voice! Don't mind abit of Motown if we talking blast from past but I'm abit more up to date now ...


----------



## Skye666

I just pressed something I think I shouldn't ave on that last post....still fumbling sorry!! So if u men need a bit of test to give u a boost what can u recommend for me??


----------



## latblaster

You need to be taking Vit D3 5000iu daily. I don't know if it helps with T in women though.

Contrary to popular belief it's not really a Vit per se, but a steroid hormone to be exact.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23467803

It also helps with Osteoporosis.


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> You need to be taking Vit D3 5000iu daily. I don't know if it helps with T in women though.
> 
> Contrary to popular belief it's not really a Vit per se, but a steroid hormone to be exact.
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23467803
> 
> It also helps with Osteoporosis.


Yes everyone should take vit D, especially in winter ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> @Laurieloz
> 
> I missed your Middle Aged motivation post and lost the will to live trying to look back for it, but I think you've answered it yourself; night shifts screw up your body clock and actually are not healthy in the long term, and I suspect they get harder as you get older.
> 
> How are your energy levels and concentration etc generally? it may be your testosterone levels are falling ... Most of us oldies are on Test E or something similar to give us a little boost....
> 
> Also how often do you change round your workouts?


Not me!

Well not yet, anyway.


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> I just pressed something I think I shouldn't ave on that last post....still fumbling sorry!! So if u men need a bit of test to give u a boost what can u recommend for me??


A toyboy?  this is the wrong thread to find one, but there are probably plenty of takers on the main board lol


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> @Laurieloz
> 
> I missed your Middle Aged motivation post and lost the will to live trying to look back for it, but I think you've answered it yourself; night shifts screw up your body clock and actually are not healthy in the long term, and I suspect they get harder as you get older.
> 
> How are your energy levels and concentration etc generally? it may be your testosterone levels are falling ... Most of us oldies are on Test E or something similar to give us a little boost....
> 
> Also how often do you change round your workouts?


Hi Greshie. Very kind of you to feel the need to ask me about this.

It's always tough at the start of the week. My nights begin on Sundays running to Thurs.

Everybody is usually whacked by the end of the first night. I rarely train on a Monday otherwise it takes a toll for most of the week to come.

Tuesday I'm back at the gym and train mostly on the static weight stations, nothing too strenuous.

By Wednesday I'm feeling great and I have a good, intensive free weights session.

Thursday I may rest and Friday I'm great as it's the weekend.

Saturday is my best day - lots of energy. Sunday is the only day I train in the mornings - my body needing to recover for the night ahead.

Most of the shift are in their late 40's to early 50's with a couple of twentysomethings.

Because I keep fit, I tend to fare better than the others, even the young lads.

I do lack energy sometimes and it's awful when it happens at the gym, sometimes after only 20 minutes. I get annoyed with myself.

I am fit for my age, strong and in pretty good shape.

I've heard about testosterone but I've never looked into it and am extremely ignorant about the subject. I admit that I know absolutely nothing about it but I am curious. Do you endorse it, Greshie? What does it achieve? Can I buy it anywhere? What does it look like and is it legal?

It's something the body creates, is that correct?

I'm so naive about this. I'm sorry. You know me, I try to give advice and I'm always grateful for any in return.

What do you think I should do in my case?

In a nutshell, I sleep well, get enough exercise as I'm able but like all fitness fanatics and bodybuildets - I want to go further.

I've worked nights nearly eight years now and it's difficult to know if it's age, shift fatigue or willpower that sometimes holds me back.

Sorry about all that, big man. Phew! You're an absolute friend.


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Tut tut tut..at u letting the side down!! Not much energy, this is not old age this is old MAN syndrome...


Hello Skye. I've just actually sent a post to Greshie about this explaining all. You may find it quite interesting.

Can't remember if it's on this thread or I'm Straight. That's what age does!


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Greshie. Very kind of you to feel the need to ask me about this.
> 
> It's always tough at the start of the week. My nights begin on Sundays running to Thurs.
> 
> Everybody is usually whacked by the end of the first night. I rarely train on a Monday otherwise it takes a toll for most of the week to come.
> 
> Tuesday I'm back at the gym and train mostly on the static weight stations, nothing too strenuous.
> 
> By Wednesday I'm feeling great and I have a good, intensive free weights session.
> 
> Thursday I may rest and Friday I'm great as it's the weekend.
> 
> Saturday is my best day - lots of energy. Sunday is the only day I train in the mornings - my body needing to recover for the night ahead.
> 
> Most of the shift are in their late 40's to early 50's with a couple of twentysomethings.
> 
> Because I keep fit, I tend to fare better than the others, even the young lads.
> 
> I do lack energy sometimes and it's awful when it happens at the gym, sometimes after only 20 minutes. I get annoyed with myself.
> 
> I am fit for my age, strong and in pretty good shape.
> 
> I've heard about testosterone but I've never looked into it and am extremely ignorant about the subject. I admit that I know absolutely nothing about it but I am curious. Do you endorse it, Greshie? What does it achieve? Can I buy it anywhere? What does it look like and is it legal?
> 
> It's something the body creates, is that correct?
> 
> I'm so naive about this. I'm sorry. You know me, I try to give advice and I'm always grateful for any in return.
> 
> What do you think I should do in my case?
> 
> In a nutshell, I sleep well, get enough exercise as I'm able but like all fitness fanatics and bodybuildets - I want to go further.
> 
> I've worked nights nearly eight years now and it's difficult to know if it's age, shift fatigue or willpower that sometimes holds me back.
> 
> Sorry about all that, big man. Phew! You're an absolute friend.


Testosterone is what males produce naturally and it provides sex urges, energy and concentration, and good bone density etc... as men age the levels of naturally produced testosterone drops away, and for some this depletion can lead to catastrophically low levels resulting in lethargy, loss of sex drive, loss of concentration and sometimes brittle bones (osterporis - spelling) you can get your test levels checked by your GP and if they fall below a certain level you will then be prescribed TRT (Testosterone Replacement Therapy) on the NHS ... alternatively you can go under the counter and find a source who will supply test ethenate which you then inject as a steroid, it is not illegal to possess for personal use but it is illegal to supply, also taking steroids may be against some companies drugs policies... Test is the most commonly used enhancement steroid for bodybuilding and weight training.... I've sourced mine privately but if you think your natural test levels are low, then get it checked out by your doctor....


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> A toyboy?  this is the wrong thread to find one, but there are probably plenty of takers on the main board lol


Lol....hmm tried that got bored!


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Lol....hmm tried that got bored!


lol ... well I didn't vouch for their intellectual capacity !


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Hello Skye. I've just actually sent a post to Greshie about this explaining all. You may find it quite interesting.
> 
> Can't remember if it's on this thread or I'm Straight. That's what age does!


You know I notice all my friends are always tired or lack energy etc...I swear a lot of it is diet ..I know ur case it different if ur work situ is a pain...I never get tired in fact it's a nightmare! Too much energy I can't do too much coffee or do anything with caffeine makes me feel funny...I don't really drink but if I had a couple of wines where my friends fall asleep it makes me wide awake..even when I'm up at the early hour then in the gym then work ...I'm still not tired. Am I special lol


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Testosterone is what males produce naturally and it provides sex urges, energy and concentration, and good bone density etc... as men age the levels of naturally produced testosterone drops away, and for some this depletion can lead to catastrophically low levels resulting in lethargy, loss of sex drive, loss of concentration and sometimes brittle bones (osterporis - spelling) you can get your test levels checked by your GP and if they fall below a certain level you will then be prescribed TRT (Testosterone Replacement Therapy) on the NHS ... alternatively you can go under the counter and find a source who will supply test ethenate which you then inject as a steroid, it is not illegal to possess for personal use but it is illegal to supply, also taking steroids may be against some companies drugs policies... Test is the most commonly used enhancement steroid for bodybuilding and weight training.... I've sourced mine privately but if you think your natural test levels are low, then get it checked out by your doctor....


Thanks Greshie. I do think that it's a result of working nights that my energy levels have dropped.

I may get myself checked out by the doctor. I should have a general "well man" check to make sure everything's okay.

I suffer a pressure build-up in my head which starts as tension at the back but occurs more frequently, especially if I bend down to pick something up. I'm actually on a course of elaborate blood tests at the moment, which I'm hoping will lead to a thorough CTC scan sometime during this procedure. Problems!

I don't think I'm going 'under the counter' with the extra testosterone yet though Greshie. I need to try a standard method through the GP first and see how it goes. Thanks, Greshie.


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> lol ... well I didn't vouch for their intellectual capacity !


Capacity?? Void!  ....so I'm sticking to the ' secure, safe, perhaps slightly worn out oldie'


----------



## latblaster

@Laurieloz

I started self admin trt some months ago, my T was 11.8nmols which is low but not enough for NHS trt, I also had low T symptoms too.

I take Sust 250mg e10d & it's made a great difference to my life, in terms of energy, concentration, endurance & clearer thinking.

It needs careful consideration & blood test which are expensive privately. But I feel loads better.

pm me if I can give you some more advice.


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> You know I notice all my friends are always tired or lack energy etc...I swear a lot of it is diet ..I know ur case it different if ur work situ is a pain...I never get tired in fact it's a nightmare! Too much energy I can't do too much coffee or do anything with caffeine makes me feel funny...I don't really drink but if I had a couple of wines where my friends fall asleep it makes me wide awake..even when I'm up at the early hour then in the gym then work ...I'm still not tired. Am I special lol


You need to chat to @Flubs when she re-appears she's another one with boundless energy and enthusiasm (The lady is having a week off at the moment, been through the mill a bit recently )

Diet is important though for sure ...


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Capacity?? Void!  ....so I'm sticking to the ' secure, safe, perhaps slightly worn out oldie'


Yes but Toyboys are really only for decorative and cardio purposes !


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> You need to chat to @Flubs when she re-appears she's another one with boundless energy and enthusiasm (The lady is having a week off at the moment, been through the mill a bit recently )
> 
> Diet is important though for sure ...


Will do..thanks


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> You know I notice all my friends are always tired or lack energy etc...I swear a lot of it is diet ..I know ur case it different if ur work situ is a pain...I never get tired in fact it's a nightmare! Too much energy I can't do too much coffee or do anything with caffeine makes me feel funny...I don't really drink but if I had a couple of wines where my friends fall asleep it makes me wide awake..even when I'm up at the early hour then in the gym then work ...I'm still not tired. Am I special lol


You know, I work with one guy on nights who's my age. He's about 10 stone wet through, lives on kids sweets and bounces about all over the place. He says it's a nervous energy trait he inherited. We think he's bonkers! Surely all this sweets and sugar may give him boundless energy, but will it not damage him at some stage?


----------



## latblaster

Yes.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> @Laurieloz
> 
> I started self admin trt some months ago, my T was 11.8nmols which is low but not enough for NHS trt, I also had low T symptoms too.
> 
> I take Sust 250mg e10d & it's made a great difference to my life, in terms of energy, concentration, endurance & clearer thinking.
> 
> It needs careful consideration & blood test which are expensive privately. But I feel loads better.
> 
> pm me if I can give you some more advice.


Thanks, Latblaster. I'll go through the channels first as I believe I should. Also, my wife would get very suspicious of anything irregular going on. Honestly, I'm not so bad when I look at my workmates and friends my age. That gives me a boost in itself.


----------



## Laurieloz

Is Flubs in Nice yet, showing off her big hat and freerunning up the Eiffel Tower?


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Is Flubs in Nice yet, showing off her big hat and freerunning up the Eiffel Tower?


No that's in July I think !


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> Is Flubs in Nice yet, showing off her big hat and freerunning up the Eiffel Tower?


What's this about?


----------



## vetran

Dirk McQuickly said:


> *she looks like you've taken her hostage vet![/*QUOTE]
> 
> lol that was one of them nights that stay with you


----------



## latblaster

* Watch out lads the boss is here* 

@vetran


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Is Flubs in Nice yet, showing off her big hat and freerunning up the Eiffel Tower?


oh and by the way the Eiffel Tower is in Paris .... somewhat far from Nice


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> oh and by the way the Eiffel Tower is in Paris .... somewhat far from Nice


Hahaha! As soon as I'd posted that I realised what I'd said! I hoped no one would notice.

Always count on a wise old gentleman to suss you out.....


----------



## vetran

> ]* Watch out lads the boss is here*
> 
> @vetran


ha dont no how to reply to that so will throw you a few reps instead lol


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Yes but Toyboys are really only for decorative and cardio purposes !


Oh...I didn't notice either lol


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> You know, I work with one guy on nights who's my age. He's about 10 stone wet through, lives on kids sweets and bounces about all over the place. He says it's a nervous energy trait he inherited. We think he's bonkers! Surely all this sweets and sugar may give him boundless energy, but will it not damage him at some stage?


Inherited nervous trait??? ?.. i hear women saying to me..oh it's ok for you, but I'm fat coz I got my mothers gene!!!! Really?? Lol it's nonesense they love having an excuse I think. So now if they say to me re gene I just say u might have the gene but u don't have to fill em!! Think my pun is wasted tho !! Lol.


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Inherited nervous trait??? ?.. i hear women saying to me..oh it's ok for you, but I'm fat coz I got my mothers gene!!!! Really?? Lol it's nonesense they love having an excuse I think. So now if they say to me re gene I just say u might have the gene but u don't have to fill em!! Think my pun is wasted tho !! Lol.


And the remark that guys with beer guts say is 'It's relaxed muscle' & they fooking beleive it too!

" I've got 'big bones' or 'a hormone problem'...no it's all the chips/cakes/beer/sweets actually!


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Inherited nervous trait??? ?.. i hear women saying to me..oh it's ok for you, but I'm fat coz I got my mothers gene!!!! Really?? Lol it's nonesense they love having an excuse I think. So now if they say to me re gene I just say u might have the gene but u don't have to fill em!! Think my pun is wasted tho !! Lol.


Agree completely, Skye (+Latblaster).

He's a decent mate, this guy at work, but he musy be ignorant about the long-term consequences of his "sugar-for-energy" philosophy.

Trouble is that he is smug about it and won't listen to advice.

His problem. His life!


----------



## Laurieloz

Anybody taken Berocca tablets?

Are they simply a quick fix energy boost like Lucozade or do they work?

They seem expensive but if anybody knows of their benefits I may take them for a month. Is it worth a try?


----------



## latblaster

Yea, I've taken Berocca & apart from being hugely expensive I felt no different.

The whole things about Vits & getting the correct ones in the right doses & getting a good make is difficult.

For much more in depth views & facts about many supplements, datbtrue.co.uk is an extremely good forum. It'll blow your head off with science though...

Cheap vitamins are just that, cheap, but look around. Swanson are good, Higher Nature not bad, but there are many to choose from.

However, don't be fooled by companies putting the %'s in to make it seem like a formulation.

Then there's Chelated vitamins.....


----------



## Skye666

...so in my quest to find out more about anavar which was my original reason for joining ..any of u guys know much about women's experiences with it?? Iv found a few posts on it but seems to be mainly men .. I'm looking for added strength and I'm told it does that as well as giving that lean look, I'd like to know more about the sides tho for women, iv read lots of info on how it's a 'mild' steroid...but I'm not sure bout that I think I'd rather find as much out as i can before I underestimate it like that!! If u can recommend any source of info re women or come across anything...heads up appreciated


----------



## latblaster

Just pm the female members who have posted that they have taken Anavar, I'm sure they won't mind. We all try to help each other on here.

Afaik the dose of Anavar for women is about 20mg ed. There are sides, but there are with all drugs.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/supplementation-aas/208069-female-anavar-cycle-advice.html


----------



## fastcar_uk

Skye666 said:


> ...so in my quest to find out more about anavar which was my original reason for joining ..any of u guys know much about women's experiences with it?? Iv found a few posts on it but seems to be mainly men .. I'm looking for added strength and I'm told it does that as well as giving that lean look, I'd like to know more about the sides tho for women, iv read lots of info on how it's a 'mild' steroid...but I'm not sure bout that I think I'd rather find as much out as i can before I underestimate it like that!! If u can recommend any source of info re women or come across anything...heads up appreciated


seems like a common dose for women is 10mg a day..which is pretty low....what are you hoping to achieve by taking it?

@Laurieloz...same question..what were you hoping to achieve with the berocca tabs??...an all round lift or just in the gym?


----------



## Laurieloz

fastcar_uk said:


> seems like a common dose for women is 10mg a day..which is pretty low....what are you hoping to achieve by taking it?
> 
> @Laurieloz...same question..what were you hoping to achieve with the berocca tabs??...an all round lift or just in the gym?


Hi Fastcar. I've been feeling a bit run down lately for a number of reasons explained recently elsewhere in this thread and in 'I'm Straight'.

I actually ended up with 'Wellman" vitamins today, so I'll give those a go.

Berocca do sound like fizzy sweets.


----------



## Skye666

fastcar_uk said:


> seems like a common dose for women is 10mg a day..which is pretty low....what are you hoping to achieve by taking it?
> 
> @Laurieloz...same question..what were you hoping to achieve with the berocca tabs??...an all round lift or just in the gym?


 @fast-car...looking to increase strength, I'm plateauing at mo and just can't seem to heavier, also more definition / leaner...


----------



## phoenix1980

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Fastcar. I've been feeling a bit run down lately for a number of reasons explained recently elsewhere in this thread and in 'I'm Straight'.
> 
> I actually ended up with 'Wellman" vitamins today, so I'll give those a go.
> 
> Berocca do sound like fizzy sweets.


Ive tried berroca didn't notice a thing, laurieloz ill go out on a limb here and suggest your drained feeling is emotional rather than physical. We know what night shift can do to you regardless of how long you've worked them, you've had some pretty hard things to deal with on a personal level and been shot down on here. Soooooo forget vits,diets,exercise I say keep going as you are pull back where poss then see if you can take a holiday from work and if poss get away somewhere anywhere and if you can't do that then do something that allows you to just chill and recharge, easier said than done but think out the box if need be , remove yourself in anyway shape or form as recharging is the name of this exercise good luck,


----------



## Laurieloz

phoenix1980 said:


> Ive tried berroca didn't notice a thing, laurieloz ill go out on a limb here and suggest your drained feeling is emotional rather than physical. We know what night shift can do to you regardless of how long you've worked them, you've had some pretty hard things to deal with on a personal level and been shot down on here. Soooooo forget vits,diets,exercise I say keep going as you are pull back where poss then see if you can take a holiday from work and if poss get away somewhere anywhere and if you can't do that then do something that allows you to just chill and recharge, easier said than done but think out the box if need be , remove yourself in anyway shape or form as recharging is the name of this exercise good luck,


What would I do without all this fantastic support and advice, Phoenix?

You, Greshie, Latblaster and other good people are getting me through some pretty hard times at the moment.

You've really got so accurate here. Nights, emotions, flu. It all accounts and adds up.

There's a lot going on but I'll get there. Cheers mate. I mean that.


----------



## Laurieloz

New temporary photo (left). For motivation.


----------



## Skye666

Did all the oldies die :tongue:


----------



## latblaster

Nope...just sitting here in the sunshine!


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Nope...just sitting here in the sunshine in my bath chair !


Fixed 

'tis a lovely evening actually


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Will this thread still be going next year when I hit 45?

Then I could join in lol


----------



## vetran

SILV3RBACK said:


> *Will this thread still be going next year when I hit 45?*
> 
> *
> Then I could join in lol*


yep, so for now fck off its not safe for ya lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

SILV3RBACK said:


> Will this thread still be going next year when I hit 45?
> 
> Then I could join in lol


You have to be our bitch for a while first


----------



## SILV3RBACK

No worries. Laters.


----------



## vetran

how did you get past security bro


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

SILV3RBACK said:


> No worries. Laters.


We're only joking with you mate!


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Dirk McQuickly said:


> We're only joking with you mate!


I know that. I do have a sense of humour (some have said).

I just don't want to butt into this thread with my boyish and immature behaviour


----------



## Laurieloz

SILV3RBACK said:


> No worries. Laters.


Did you have to pay full price? We thread pensioners get discount to climb aboard!


----------



## vetran

SILV3RBACK said:


> I know that. I do have a sense of humour (some have said).
> 
> *I just don't want to butt into this thread with my boyish and immature behaviour*


fck me mate ime 52 have you read some of my posts wooop wooop lol


----------



## raptordog

vetran said:


> how did you get past security bro


I'd like to know that....your supposed to be working on the door vet...wots going on...every cnut and there grannys just walking in...... :lol:


----------



## vetran

raptordog said:


> *I'd like to know that....your supposed to be working on the door vet...wots going on...every cnut and there grannys just walking in...... * :lol: *[/*QUOTE]
> 
> just stay away from him rap he is mine lol


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> I'd like to know that....your supposed to be working on the door vet...wots going on...every cnut and there grannys just walking in...... :lol:


Wow! Raptordog. Glad you showed up. I've been talking on the 'Irritating Songs' thread all day.

Every time I see your avi logo, I'm singing that bloody Top Cat tune all day long!

Not your fault, mate - I suppose you could have had an avatar of Barry Manilow!

Eeeek! At the Copa. Co-pa-ca-ba-na! Oh no no noooooooo!


----------



## raptordog

vetran said:


> No worries mate...knew you would have it covered :thumbup1: .... let him stay for now but any sh*t and send him out on his a*se.....
> 
> but please not off the top of the fire escape this time...... it too much of a fcuking mess to clean up next morning lol....... :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> Wow! Raptordog. Glad you showed up. I've been talking on the 'Irritating Songs' thread all day.
> 
> Every time I see your avi logo, I'm singing that bloody Top Cat tune all day long!
> 
> Not your fault, mate - I suppose you could have had an avatar of Barry Manilow!
> 
> Eeeek! At the Copa. Co-pa-ca-ba-na! Oh no no noooooooo!


Hey it could be worse.... I could change it....... :tongue:


----------



## vetran

raptordog said:


> ok op, silve3rback looks like your in


----------



## dt36

Well I just got back in from visiting my parents and the old mans just been prescribed Humalin instead of his old metaformin :thumb:

Not so good for him, but I told him I might just have to check it out for him to make sure its Ok. Right in front of my old girl and my missus, he asks me how much of it I want. Old girl pipes up "you're not diabetic now as well are you?" :lol:


----------



## SILV3RBACK

vetran said:


> Nice one. Cheers. And a year before official qualification


----------



## Laurieloz

SILV3RBACK said:


> You're some lucky guy, Silverback. Do you know how difficult it is to get authority from The Vetran?
> 
> Join us, come on in, and grow old disgracefully!


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Laurieloz said:


> Pleas elaborate. I haven't just joined some secret cult have I?
> 
> Think I spelled that word right!!


----------



## Laurieloz

SILV3RBACK said:


> It's just my mad sense of humour Silverback. I do get excited sometimes. People get used to me.
> 
> There's no dress code here (except a flat cap, slippers and a bag of Werther's).


----------



## phoenix1980

SILV3RBACK said:


> Yup you have get ready for back in the day stories, I'm old before my time. My squadron leader told me once that I had a wise head for young shoulders I was 18. I'm now 32 so I best gtfo of here lol.


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Laurieloz said:


> Seems like I will fit right in. My sense of humour has been honed from 24 years in the Army. Flat cap, check (I live in Yorkshire), slippers, check. Werthers original, bit tough on my teeth. Can I get away with Milky Bar and Giant buttons?


----------



## dt36

What Regiment or Corp Silv3back? Maybe we can gang up on the young crab  Just joking phoenix...


----------



## Laurieloz

SILV3RBACK said:


> Yes. Giant buttons and Murray Mints.
> 
> We drink a nice single malt. Our favourite beers are Worthington E, Double Diamond and Long Life pale ale. Black & tan on Sundays.
> 
> Our ladies club prefer Pimms or Cinzano Bianco.


----------



## SILV3RBACK

dt36 said:


> What Regiment or Corp Silv3back? Maybe we can gang up on the young crab  Just joking phoenix...


Royal Corps Of Signals matey.


----------



## dt36

SILV3RBACK said:


> Royal Corps Of Signals matey.


Played a lot of Div rugby with 14 Sigs at Quebec Bks in Osnatraz during mid 90s. Good lads. I was REME attached to the PWO then before getting posted back to the UK as a PSI to assist in setting up a new TA unit.

'Kin ell. Now that's a few years back mg:


----------



## SILV3RBACK

dt36 said:


> Played a lot of Div rugby with 14 Sigs at Quebec Bks in Osnatraz during mid 90s. Good lads. I was REME attached to the PWO then before getting posted back to the UK as a PSI to assist in setting up a new TA unit.
> 
> 'Kin ell. Now that's a few years back mg:


Time flies when you're having fun.


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Ahem ahem...excuse me mr loa I do NOT do werthers...they choke me!!!


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Lol noooooo white wine...dry like my humor


----------



## Skye666

..how are the gentlemen this eve. ... Hope ur all well


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> I do like you, Skye. You're on my wavelength.


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> ..how are the gentlemen this eve. ... Hope ur all well


Not sure about the gentlemen, but I'm ok, thanks very much


----------



## latblaster

I'm aiming for 'dirty old man'...any tips ? :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> I'm aiming for 'dirty old man'...any tips ? :lol:


Racking my brain here mate? Er, what?


----------



## vetran

latblaster said:


> *I'm aiming for 'dirty old man'...any tips *? :lol:


yep dont wash ya nuts for a month


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> Not sure about the gentlemen, but I'm ok, thanks very much


Not a gent then mingster?


----------



## Skye666

vetran said:


> yep dont wash ya nuts for a month


Lol ewwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> I'm aiming for 'dirty old man'...any tips ? :lol:


I was gonna say get dirty but now iv seen the 'don't wash' comment.....yuk...don't try that it's not advised by ladies lol


----------



## raptordog

vetran said:


> yep dont wash ya nuts for a month


The ladies on plenty of fish love it....... :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

Thought you might appreciate this version of "Get Lucky" ....this kid is 16!!!!!






Dunno how many of us like the piano, I had loads of lessons, over 100 years ago it seems....

I also like the stuff done by Vika Yermolyeva who does some stunning cover versions.

Hope you like it!


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> The ladies on plenty of fish love it....... :thumb:


im on POF and u must be the smelly looking one I avoid!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Thought you might appreciate this version of "Get Lucky" ....this kid is 16!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dunno how many of us like the piano, I had loads of lessons, over 100 years ago it seems....
> 
> I also like the stuff done by Vika Yermolyeva who does some stunning cover versions.
> 
> Hope you like it!


That's very clever stuff from the kid there, Latblaster.

On similar lines, a pianist called Richard Joo from Japan is one to watch.

He was 'discovered' by Billy Joel about 10 years ago and he is a superb ivory tinkler.

I'm a fan of Joel. His non-singles and more serious album material is extremely well-written. Goodnight Saigon and Leningrad spring to mind.

It's a shame he decided to stop recording in 1993 to focus on writing and arranging classical pieces for Richard Joo, amongst others.

Saw Billy live in 2006. Always on a par with Elton, I much prefer Joel as he's a genuine, 'working-class background' guy like Springsteen. Elton throws too many tantrums and associates within celebrity circles, which don't interest me.


----------



## dangerdave

Hi all, I started training / lifting last year aged 51. I am not new to the gym, but mostly did cardio and fitness before. As soon as possible I will add some pics (chest shave required... lol)

Just approaching my first year of weights now and I am really enjoying it. Steady progress is being made, but I would love to get my BF% down further, it's 19 right now but its hard work eh!!

However, I am happy to be the fittest, or among them, at work. All our hard work does pay off.

I have also set myself some goals, which may seem minute compared with lots of people on here, but still goals all the same. Here goes, and no laughing......

Goals for end of this year, 2013

Bench Press - 100kg x 10 (now at 60kg x 10)

Smith Machine Squat - 100kg x 10 (now at 80kg x 10)

Wide Grip Pull Ups Un-assisted - 10 (now at 5) Pathetic I know but they are hard 

Deadlift - 100kg x 10 (now at 75kg x 10)

EZ Bar Bicep Curls - 40kg x 10 (now at 27kg x 10)

There are a few more but still thinking!

Good luck everyone!

David


----------



## latblaster

@dangerdave

Welcome to the mature & irresponsible side of UKM!


----------



## Laurieloz

dangerdave said:


> Hi all, I started training / lifting last year aged 51. I am not new to the gym, but mostly did cardio and fitness before. As soon as possible I will add some pics (chest shave required... lol)
> 
> Just approaching my first year of weights now and I am really enjoying it. Steady progress is being made, but I would love to get my BF% down further, it's 19 right now but its hard work eh!!
> 
> However, I am happy to be the fittest, or among them, at work. All our hard work does pay off.
> 
> I have also set myself some goals, which may seem minute compared with lots of people on here, but still goals all the same. Here goes, and no laughing......
> 
> Goals for end of this year, 2013
> 
> Bench Press - 100kg x 10 (now at 60kg x 10)
> 
> Smith Machine Squat - 100kg x 10 (now at 80kg x 10)
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Ups Un-assisted - 10 (now at 5) Pathetic I know but they are hard
> 
> Deadlift - 100kg x 10 (now at 75kg x 10)
> 
> EZ Bar Bicep Curls - 40kg x 10 (now at 27kg x 10)
> 
> There are a few more but still thinking!
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> David


Hi David,

always great to see a brand newbie on the site, especially on one of the more mature threads like the 45+ thread.

I've only been on the site about 8 weeks myself, but I've got myself involved with some great people and started many threads. There's discussion and humour of all kinds here and the thing I like most is the help and support we get from people who have often never spoken to us before. Very satisfying and encouraging. I find my way around the forum but enjoy the I'm Straight thread most, it's like a little houseparty. But you will have to discover where you want to post by yourself, I can't advise you there my friend.

Looking at your training goals, there's nothing to be ashamed of there, David.

It's a decent enough routine and the weights you are going for are not at all bad for 51!

We're not too bothered about your chest shave though!

I'm 48 myself and train a good lot being an ex-bodybuilder.

Anyway. Great to make your acquaintence. Keep in touch, bud.

Laurie.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> @dangerdave
> 
> Welcome to the mature & irresponsible side of UKM!


I could have kept things short instread of my usual rambling!


----------



## latblaster




----------



## dangerdave

Thanks for the message Laurie! I will indeed be in touch. Cheers

David


----------



## Skye666

dangerdave said:


> Hi all, I started training / lifting last year aged 51. I am not new to the gym, but mostly did cardio and fitness before. As soon as possible I will add some pics (chest shave required... lol)
> 
> Just approaching my first year of weights now and I am really enjoying it. Steady progress is being made, but I would love to get my BF% down further, it's 19 right now but its hard work eh!!
> 
> However, I am happy to be the fittest, or among them, at work. All our hard work does pay off.
> 
> I have also set myself some goals, which may seem minute compared with lots of people on here, but still goals all the same. Here goes, and no laughing......
> 
> Goals for end of this year, 2013
> 
> Bench Press - 100kg x 10 (now at 60kg x 10)
> 
> Smith Machine Squat - 100kg x 10 (now at 80kg x 10)
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Ups Un-assisted - 10 (now at 5) Pathetic I know but they are hard
> 
> Deadlift - 100kg x 10 (now at 75kg x 10)
> 
> EZ Bar Bicep Curls - 40kg x 10 (now at 27kg x 10)
> 
> There are a few more but still thinking!
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> David


Welcome Dave 

Chest shave = not compulsory but better option for pics I get upset if guys have bigger boobs than me


----------



## Mingster

Welcome Dave. 51 is a good age imo


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> @dangerdave
> 
> Welcome to the mature & irresponsible side of UKM!


Mature like a good wine not old cheese! @Loz


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Mature like a good wine not old cheese! @Loz


 :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Oops not Loz...lats ....full name too long


----------



## raptordog

dangerdave said:


> Hi all, I started training / lifting last year aged 51. I am not new to the gym, but mostly did cardio and fitness before. As soon as possible I will add some pics (chest shave required... lol)
> 
> Just approaching my first year of weights now and I am really enjoying it. Steady progress is being made, but I would love to get my BF% down further, it's 19 right now but its hard work eh!!
> 
> However, I am happy to be the fittest, or among them, at work. All our hard work does pay off.
> 
> I have also set myself some goals, which may seem minute compared with lots of people on here, but still goals all the same. Here goes, and no laughing......
> 
> Goals for end of this year, 2013
> 
> Bench Press - 100kg x 10 (now at 60kg x 10)
> 
> Smith Machine Squat - 100kg x 10 (now at 80kg x 10)
> 
> Wide Grip Pull Ups Un-assisted - 10 (now at 5) Pathetic I know but they are hard
> 
> Deadlift - 100kg x 10 (now at 75kg x 10)
> 
> EZ Bar Bicep Curls - 40kg x 10 (now at 27kg x 10)
> 
> There are a few more but still thinking!
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> David


Welcome on board Buddy....some great members on here, especially the twisted faulty older gentelmen......


----------



## Laurieloz

I may be leaving the site. For some reason there's a vendetta against me by some immature individuals. See Dr. Snot's thread.


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> I may be leaving the site. For some reason there's a vendetta against me by some immature individuals. See Dr. Snot's thread.


Report him Loz ...


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Report him Loz ...


What's the point, Greshie? Just make things worse. More feed for the chickens.


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> What's the point, Greshie? Just make things worse. More feed for the chickens.


Not necessarily...


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Not necessarily...


Pls see PM.


----------



## latblaster

Love this track..the slide guitar is abloodymazing!! :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Love this track..the slide guitar is abloodymazing!! :thumb:


Great mate. Joe Walsh is one of the very best. Seen Eagles twice. You must have seen the BBC2 doc last night? Pt.2 tonight.

Oh, you're now my friend!


----------



## latblaster

Yea, I was watching pt 1 earlier...they look so young!!

But what fantastic voices they have/had & none of this studio trickery was used. That's what we don't see these days, good vocalists that haven't been processed in the studio.

Sounds like "In my day young lad, let me tell you a few stories" Break out the Werthers!!


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Yea, I was watching pt 1 earlier...they look so young!!
> 
> But what fantastic voices they have/had & none of this studio trickery was used. That's what we don't see these days, good vocalists that haven't been processed in the studio.
> 
> Sounds like "In my day young lad, let me tell you a few stories" Break out the Werthers!!
> 
> View attachment 124208


We're both lucky that we remember when music was that good. Now we need to go beyond the charts to even find a song with a guitar and real drums on it. Should we be on the 45+ thread with this?

Aside from training, music is my big passion in life.

Look at a typical Top 40 from 1979. Every song is a different musical genre.


----------



## Laurieloz

Hey! We ARE on that thread. You're ahead of me, Latblaster.


----------



## latblaster

Will not mention any song that has a gemstone in its title!":lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Laurieloz said:


> Hey! We ARE on that thread. You're ahead of me, Latblaster.


Another note...Your avi looks like it could have been used for an Eagles album sleeve. Nice pic.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Will not mention any song that has a gemstone in its title!":lol:


Took me a few moments....hahahaaa. You better not!


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> Took me a few moments....hahahaaa. You better not!


Nah mate you got me wrong, I was thinking about a Shirley Bassey song...honest!! :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Nah mate you got me wrong, I was thinking about a Shirley Bassey song...honest!! :whistling:


Yeah. 'course you were. Because of you I've got that sodding tune in my head.

Off to gym now. Metallica should blow it away!


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> Yeah. 'course you were. Because of you I've got that sodding tune in my head.
> 
> Off to gym now. Metallica should blow it away!


Have fun..will pm you later.


----------



## fastcar_uk

hey guys,

changing the subject here,i was wondering do many of our over 45 gang stay on aas all the time?

reason i ask..im 4 weeks in on a sus and deca cycle and life couldnt be better..libido through the roof strong at the gym, looking better every day etc....anyway chatting to training partner about pct and coming off etc...he tells me he just drops to a trt dose to keep his gains however i dont consider his 4ml a week a trt dose..lol

so with out waffling on too much im thinking this:

at my age (48) my natty test must be dropping so after my cycle i was thinking if i took say 1ml of sustanon once every 10 days would i keep my gains stay strong and just in general feel good?.....im lucky that i suffer no sides whilst on cycle (750mg sus 500mg deca per week)..so dropping to a much lower dose wouldnt have too many long term sides?...or would it?

reading this forum i know a lot of guys are interested about staying on forever on a low dose...im just thinking at knocking on 50 it will do more good than harm.. i dont smoke hardley drink, train hard and eat clean...

would sustanon be a suitable compound or would straight up plain old test e be better....my mate reckons testx would be better?

thoughts please gents....anyone else in the same boat?

thanks in advance!


----------



## biglbs

fastcar_uk said:


> hey guys,
> 
> changing the subject here,i was wondering do many of our over 45 gang stay on aas all the time?
> 
> reason i ask..im 4 weeks in on a sus and deca cycle and life couldnt be better..libido through the roof strong at the gym, looking better every day etc....anyway chatting to training partner about pct and coming off etc...he tells me he just drops to a trt dose to keep his gains however i dont consider his 4ml a week a trt dose..lol
> 
> so with out waffling on too much im thinking this:
> 
> at my age (48) my natty test must be dropping so after my cycle i was thinking if i took say 1ml of sustanon once every 10 days would i keep my gains stay strong and just in general feel good?.....im lucky that i suffer no sides whilst on cycle (750mg sus 500mg deca per week)..so dropping to a much lower dose wouldnt have too many long term sides?...or would it?
> 
> reading this forum i know a lot of guys are interested about staying on forever on a low dose...im just thinking at knocking on 50 it will do more good than harm.. i dont smoke hardley drink, train hard and eat clean...
> 
> would sustanon be a suitable compound or would straight up plain old test e be better....my mate reckons testx would be better?
> 
> thoughts please gents....anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> thanks in advance!


Tbh mate,it is your choice,but for ever is for ever,my choice was made by having bloods done when had been clean for ages and it was very low test,i now do as I feel I need,but use 4 week fast acting blips with 2 weeks off,or 2 weeks with just one sus jab...it all depends on you mate?!!


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Welcome Dave. 51 is a good age imo


49 is better


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> 49 is better


55 is better still


----------



## raptordog

fastcar_uk said:


> hey guys,
> 
> changing the subject here,i was wondering do many of our over 45 gang stay on aas all the time?
> 
> reason i ask..im 4 weeks in on a sus and deca cycle and life couldnt be better..libido through the roof strong at the gym, looking better every day etc....anyway chatting to training partner about pct and coming off etc...he tells me he just drops to a trt dose to keep his gains however i dont consider his 4ml a week a trt dose..lol
> 
> so with out waffling on too much im thinking this:
> 
> at my age (48) my natty test must be dropping so after my cycle i was thinking if i took say 1ml of sustanon once every 10 days would i keep my gains stay strong and just in general feel good?.....im lucky that i suffer no sides whilst on cycle (750mg sus 500mg deca per week)..so dropping to a much lower dose wouldnt have too many long term sides?...or would it?
> 
> reading this forum i know a lot of guys are interested about staying on forever on a low dose...im just thinking at knocking on 50 it will do more good than harm.. i dont smoke hardley drink, train hard and eat clean...
> 
> would sustanon be a suitable compound or would straight up plain old test e be better....my mate reckons testx would be better?
> 
> thoughts please gents....anyone else in the same boat?
> 
> thanks in advance!


Run 125mg test every seven, then hit a blast when I feel ready, usually ten weekers maybe more

depending on compounds, used to use eq so it was a 16 weeker then, but dont use any more as it plays

up my b/p like dbol does these days, bloods done twice a year just to keep a eye on things.......


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> 49 is better


Nah. Tried that already



Greshie said:


> 55 is better still


We'll see one day I hope


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Nah. Tried that already
> 
> We'll see one day I hope


I look forward to 51 then!


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> I look forward to 51 then!


Forward is the only way:thumb:


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> Forward is the only way:thumb:


We carn't go back down the ladder thats for sure....... :lol:


----------



## fastcar_uk

Cheers for replys lads.

Do you find that if you have been on cycle and drop down to these low weekly doses that you keep a lot of your on cycle gains? Both muscular and strength.


----------



## Laurieloz

biglbs said:


> 49 is better


I can beat that.

48.


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> 55 is better still


Coming soon to a site near you......

55+ Thread. Sole member.....Greshie!

Oo er. Sorry mate.


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Coming soon to a site near you......
> 
> 55+ Thread. Sole member.....Greshie!
> 
> Oo er. Sorry mate.


Hmmmph :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> Coming soon to a site near you......
> 
> 55+ Thread. Sole member.....Greshie!
> 
> Oo er. Sorry mate.


He will be billy no mates for a few years then.......


----------



## latblaster

Was gonna put Zeus up but he was with a birdie!!!


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Yea, I was watching pt 1 earlier...they look so young!!
> 
> But what fantastic voices they have/had & none of this studio trickery was used. That's what we don't see these days, good vocalists that haven't been processed in the studio.
> 
> Sounds like "In my day young lad, let me tell you a few stories" Break out the Werthers!!
> 
> View attachment 124208


You and them weathers I told u they choke!


----------



## Skye666

Skye666 said:


> You and them weathers I told u they choke!


Werthers ...my fingers are not what they used to be


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> He will be billy no mates for a few years then.......


You can keep quiet 'n all ....


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> You can keep quiet 'n all ....


As your the senior member of the board..... I will keep it zipped up... sorry...... :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Forward is the only way:thumb:


My goal is to be in your condition by then,so all good!


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> My goal is to be in your condition by then,so all good!


I will second that...... :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Stop it guys. If I had feelings I'd be blushing lol...


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> Stop it guys. If I had feelings I'd be blushing lol...


Only red face you will have is under half ton of steel in the squat rack... sqeezing out the last few reps...... :laugh:


----------



## Mingster

raptordog said:


> Only red face you will have is under half ton of steel in the squat rack... sqeezing out the last few reps...... :laugh:


Benching in 10 minutes as it happens


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Stop it guys. If I had feelings I'd be blushing lol...


Thanks mate,it is true though,not many can say they overcome injury as you have whilst building impressive lifts and condition/shape over 50,but i promise to be another buddy,the 50 lbs i have just lost is the start.By my 50th on 030913 i will be well on route,target was to lose 72lb(Leaving me at 340lb same weight as a fine looking poundstone)by then so just 20lb to go to first big goal,i will do it,no choice as need pics with Son and Daughter for them to show their Grandchildren!


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Benching in 10 minutes as it happens


How is your bench going now?


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> I will second that...... :thumbup1:


How did peps go,or did you give up on them mate?


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> How did peps go,or did you give up on them mate?


Gave it time buddy like you said, it not like gh it dont hit as quick, I got some positive results, in all fairness nearly the same as the exspensive root of gh. :thumbup1:

Still waiting for the results to come through from Paul on the UK pep companys as I still am not 100% on the ones I was

using. The main issue I found was pinning 5 times a day, it hard to fit in and for a old cnut like me even harder to remember to do lol.

Looks like your hitting your target mate.....well done..... very inspirational..... your a guy with drive thats for sure :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Gave it time buddy like you said, it not like gh it dont hit as quick, I got some positive results, in all fairness nearly the same as the exspensive root of gh. :thumbup1:
> 
> Still waiting for the results to come through from Paul on the UK pep companys as I still am not 100% on the ones I was
> 
> using. The main issue I found was pinning 5 times a day, it hard to fit in and for a old cnut like me even harder to remember to do lol.
> 
> Looks like your hitting your target mate.....well done..... very inspirational..... your a guy with drive thats for sure :thumb:


Yes,these peps do have drawbacks too,i now use them when off aas mainly,just to keep and harden gains,whilst assisting fat loss,i think i prefere Gh as well though for sure:beer:

Thank you,it abandoned me for many years,i have only got it back by being on here and watching very dedicated guys,remembering that was once me,then looking in the mirror and needing to change the man looking back at me,for the better!


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Yes,these peps do have drawbacks too,i now use them when off aas mainly,just to keep and harden gains,whilst assisting fat loss,i think i prefere Gh as well though for sure:beer:
> 
> Thank you,it abandoned me for many years,i have only got it back by being on here and watching very dedicated guys,remembering that was once me,then looking in the mirror and needing to change the man looking back at me,for the better!


Oh you defo got it back mate thats for sure :thumbup1: ....... check out your log regular.... some amazing progress for sure.

I have started sparring and more cardio than I have ever done before, and to be honest cardio always scared me abit but

found out its childs play in the grand scheme of things, yes fair enuff hard work but tell you now a good leg workout with

heavy poundage, your squats/ presses etc still makes me blow harder than any cross trainer or treadmill.

Going for a lean build this time, over the years I have masted what works for me I can control body weight from 12 to 16 stone'

just took it down to the lightest I have been since I was 15, 11st 10... look like a teenager with a old mans head on top lol.

Got b/p probs if I gain too fast, it runs in the family and is a bind, so have to work round it, no eq or dbol anymore, loved eq too

suited me well and got great gains as a anabolic layed on a bed of test.

test is my main compound but not rediculus amounts, never had to go above 750 and thats to hit 16 st, so see no reson to go above

that, looking at low dose tren, exsperimented with it a while back got some great results, though not sure on b/p issues longer term.

Goal set is 14 stone dead at 50 years of age with the same b/f as I have now... we will see.


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> How is your bench going now?


Just repping at 80% or so atm, building up again gradually...


----------



## dt36

fastcar_uk said:


> hey guys, changing the subject here,i was wondering do many of our over 45 gang stay on aas all the time? thanks in advance!


I normally go on 50mg of Testogel for a month then tickle a low dose of test back in for good measure. For our age group, Testogel is nice for TRT or as a bridge.

Just recently came off a run of 2ml of Sust per week with 100mg of Var for 50 days and not lost too much since then. Was bang on 14st before we went on hols to Tunisia about 3 weeks back and my missus took a photo of me about 1am in the morning drunk and fvcking about doing my impression of The Naked Warrior. (Got thrown out of a few pubs in my younger days for this guy :whistling: ). Been on the Testogel for about 2 weeks since we came back and am in a similar condition to the pic she took, even though my eating habits have been a bit slacker due to work travel, flights and hotels etc. Testogel seems to be doing its job for PCT bridge.

Will stay on this for he remainder of the month and then drop some Sust back in at about 2ml per week as I am going to Oz for work trip and the 3rd lions test at the start of July. Sust will allow me enough of an overlap while away, as I dont want to take anything over there through their customs with me.

If I come off everything nowadays, I definately know it and can easily go to bed most nights and go straight to sleep, if you get my drift...


----------



## big vin

im 47 and strongest and biggest i have ever been think this mainly due to not drinking and going out every weekend feeling rough for days missing workouts meals etc


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> We carn't go back down the ladder thats for sure....... :lol:


But we can use good moisturiser


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> I have started sparring and more cardio than I have ever done before, and to be honest cardio always scared me abit but
> 
> found out its childs play in the grand scheme of things, yes fair enuff hard work but tell you now a good leg workout with
> 
> heavy poundage, your squats/ presses etc still makes me blow harder than any cross trainer or treadmill.
> 
> Going for a lean build this time, over the years I have masted what works for me I can control body weight from 12 to 16 stone'
> 
> just took it down to the lightest I have been since I was 15, 11st 10... look like a teenager with a old mans head on top lol.


Not always a fan of magazine workouts etc, but I have a PDF copy of Mens Health "Build a Fighters Body". Having recently read it and looking at your training style, this might suit you Sir! In fairness, it's a decent routine and split over 3 seperate months with 2 weight workouts and 1 conditioning workout that builds over up over the period

Have a look on KAT torrent site, but if you are struggling to get a copy, PM me.

If you fancy giving it a pop, I am happy to start it at the same time as you so we are both in for the ride together and can swap notes and tips etc. Then, if one of us is flagging at any given time, I suppose a kick up the **** can be dished out by the other...

Right, off for now as my garage has cooled down a bit, so time for some "Oosing", as my daughter calls it :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> Just repping at 80% or so atm, building up again gradually...


Just being nosey...how old are u mingster??


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Just being nosey...how old are u mingster??


Skye stalks her prey...tape at the ready!! :lol:


----------



## dt36

big vin said:


> im 47 and strongest and biggest i have ever been think this mainly due to not drinking and going out every weekend feeling rough for days missing workouts meals etc[/quote
> 
> Looking full as a house to Big Vin. Fair play fella.


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Just being nosey...how old are u mingster??


51. 52 in August...


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Skye stalks her prey...tape at the ready!! :lol:


Haha...ohhh I've built my rep yayyyy:bounce:


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> 51. 52 in August...


Gulp!!!! You look...healthy


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Gulp!!!! You look...healthy


LOL. What's this 'tape' business about?


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> LOL. What's this 'tape' business about?


I carry gaffa tape in my bag for emergencies only u understand


----------



## Mingster

latblaster said:


> Skye stalks her prey...tape at the ready!! :lol:


  Don't get described as prey every daymg:



Skye666 said:


> I carry gaffa tape in my bag for emergencies only u understand


Oh yes. Perfectly reasonable You may need quite a bit... :whistling:


----------



## 25434

Gaffa tape? I'm a bit lost on that one, clue please? and yes I AM that thick....


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Gaffa tape? I'm a bit lost on that one, clue please? and yes I AM that thick....


Oh just something lats ( who's name I always get wrong) said earlier...I'm not really gaffa girl....honest and no your not thick


----------



## Mingster

Flubs said:


> Gaffa tape? I'm a bit lost on that one, clue please? and yes I AM that thick....


I'm assuming that Skye is a bit of a thespian...


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> I'm assuming that Skye is a bit of a thespian...


Glad u said thespian ..


----------



## 25434

A thespian, how exciting...

"tubby, or not tubby...FAT is the question"..... 

I may or may not have got the words wrong there....hehe...

I know, I'm leaving...never thought i would be able to get that one out but not bad to do it on a BB forum hey? oh yeah! I'm a dude alright..:laugh:


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Glad u said thespian ..


I have a lisp lol. And I like my ancient Greek history. I'm a Plataean myself


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> A thespian, how exciting...
> 
> "tubby, or not tubby...FAT is the question".....
> 
> I may or may not have got the words wrong there....hehe...
> 
> I know, I'm leaving...never thought i would be able to get that one out but not bad to do it on a BB forum hey? oh yeah! I'm a dude alright..:laugh:


Lol your wasted on here


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> I have a lisp lol. And I like my ancient Greek history. I'm a Plataean myself


I prefer a Freudian slip myself...most enjoyable


----------



## Greshie

Good heavens it's all getting a bit frisky in here all of a sudden ....


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> I prefer a Freudian slip myself...most enjoyable


Now's there is one guy with a lot to answer for...

This being old is tiring lol. Three 12 hour shifts in a row and another one tomorrow:no: Need to sort a sack of food out then it's off to kip for me.

There you are then Gresh I'm so frisky I need an early night. I can remember the days when I could party right on through to 10 o'clock or thereabouts:lol: :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Just for ming...so he gets a good nites sleep...... :lol:


----------



## Mingster

raptordog said:


> Just for ming...so he gets a good nites sleep...... :lol:


Cheers pal

Now, if only her eyes were a little more psychopathic I'd be totally made up...


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Not always a fan of magazine workouts etc, but I have a PDF copy of Mens Health "Build a Fighters Body". Having recently read it and looking at your training style, this might suit you Sir! In fairness, it's a decent routine and split over 3 seperate months with 2 weight workouts and 1 conditioning workout that builds over up over the period
> 
> Have a look on KAT torrent site, but if you are struggling to get a copy, PM me.
> 
> If you fancy giving it a pop, I am happy to start it at the same time as you so we are both in for the ride together and can swap notes and tips etc. Then, if one of us is flagging at any given time, I suppose a kick up the **** can be dished out by the other...
> 
> Right, off for now as my garage has cooled down a bit, so time for some "Oosing", as my daughter calls it :thumb:


Cheers buddy, will d/l the torrent, see if it fits ny current program..... :thumbup1:

So this holiday pic..... come on don't leave us all high and dry..... no pic it did not happen lol.... :tongue:


----------



## dt36

Meanwhile, back on the training track, sorry...

More out of curiosity I Just did the first workout from the book "Build a Fighters Body". Suffice to say that I under estimated it and was blowing like a train. Supersets saw my pulse constantly over a hundred and wide grip chins after lunges doesn't get the same numbers as a normal set would.

All in all, not too bad though and a fairly well laid out routine for a combination of cardio, strength and condition.


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Cheers buddy, will d/l the torrent, see if it fits ny current program..... :thumbup1:
> 
> So this holiday pic..... come on don't leave us all high and dry..... no pic it did not happen lol.... :tongue:


I will have to censor it a little first and blur my mask out. Fvck. just giggling to myself as my Missus reminded me of the time we nearly got kicked out of Butlins Minhead because of the Naked Warrior. :lol: He was a right little streaker when he used to get too much fire water in him.


----------



## raptordog

Come on lads :thumb: ... put your hands in the air... we want naked warrior...... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Come on lads :thumb: ... put your hands in the air... we want naked warrior...... :lol:


Erm and girls....hands in air


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Come on lads :thumb: ... put your hands in the air... we want naked warrior...... :lol:


Yup!


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> Cheers pal
> 
> Now, if only her eyes were a little more psychopathic I'd be totally made up...


Damn She is very hot ...can we take this down plz I feel....below par


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Good heavens it's all getting a bit frisky in here all of a sudden ....


Frisky...lol ...


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Come on lads :thumb: ... put your hands in the air... we want naked warrior...... :lol:


Ha ha. Just tried it as an Avi, but it came out too small. I have now censored it, but I still think it is a bit too much even though past 9pm.


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Ha ha. Just tried it as an Avi, but it came out too small. I have now censored it, but I still think it is a bit too much even though past 9pm.


Oh sod editing it...just post it up, after all its the old coggers thread... I mean wot harm can we cause... :tongue:

Got one somewhere of me bare ****d... standing on top of a ice fridge in magaluf...will dig it out.... christ we were only young once..... :lol:


----------



## dt36

OK. And here is the pi33ed up old fvcker, 3 weeks ago for 5 minutes only:


----------



## raptordog

Cracking mate.. your looking well by the way (no ****).... :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> OK. And here is the pi33ed up old fvcker, 3 weeks ago for 5 minutes only:
> View attachment 124286


blimey you're a unit ! (in a nice way! )


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Cracking mate.. your looking well by the way (no ****).... :thumbup1:


No **** taken. Ha ha, that was about 1am after the all inclusive. Actually think we hit the wine most of that night.

Trainings been a bit hit and miss the last few weeks as work has been hectic with lots of travel and hotels etc. Usually pick one with a gym though to try and fit a sesh in. Going to try and concentrate a bit more on dropping a bit of weight for a bit now though. That workout I tried earlier would definately help along those lines I reckon, as I found it a blower compared to a standard session.


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> blimey you're a unit ! (in a nice way! )


Cheers gresh (in a nice way!) :lol: Just plodding on slow and steady mate. Sitting at about 14st now and would like to come down below that.

Used to sit at around 17st in my 30s, but was smashing the gear a bit too hard. Took a blood test after tingling fingers and found that my bloods were sky high, so came off everything and changed my lifestyle. Continued training, but stayed off all gear for about 6 years.

Started 2iu of Gh and Testogel about 2 years ago, but dropped the Gh about 8 months ago as it was not the best value for money on its returns. Started tickling in low test after that with very light orals, but got to say that a recent Pro Hormone course of SD and trendionne gave me a real kick up the ar3e training wise around Jan/feb earlier this year. Then continued with some very light Sust and Anavar as a low dose cruise. Currently running 50mg of Testogel at present as a PCt bridge.


----------



## 25434

dt36 said:


> OK. And here is the pi33ed up old fvcker, 3 weeks ago for 5 minutes only:
> View attachment 124286


Goodness me, looking very gaunt in the face there.... 

See wut I did there? Humour, I know, I know......try harder? Ummm....okay.. :stuart:


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> OK. And here is the pi33ed up old fvcker, 3 weeks ago for 5 minutes only:
> View attachment 124286


Lookin good there buddy,reps given!


----------



## dt36

dt36 said:


> Meanwhile, back on the training track, sorry...
> 
> More out of curiosity I Just did the first workout from the book "Build a Fighters Body". Suffice to say that I under estimated it and was blowing like a train. Supersets saw my pulse constantly over a hundred and wide grip chins after lunges doesn't get the same numbers as a normal set would.
> 
> All in all, not too bad though and a fairly well laid out routine for a combination of cardio, strength and condition.


Just finished workout number 2 of this book/programme and kind of like it. Weight range is what i normally use, but number of reps is down with supersets, and burpees right at the end were just nasty. Been a long time since I did some of those.

Thursdays session is supposed to be more cardio based, but I am in a hotel then with work. Should be able to fit it in as their gym is reasonable.


----------



## Skye666

It's not quite 10 pm yet are all the old gits sleeping WAKE UPPPPPPP, lol


----------



## dt36

SShhh. Making my horlicks...


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> SShhh. Making my horlicks...


Ewwww....hot chocolate please


----------



## Greshie

I've just had a shake ..............


----------



## vetran

Skye666 said:


> *It's not quite 10 pm yet are all the old gits sleeping WAKE UPPPPPPP*, lol


no but she is just waiting for my blue tab to kick in before i wake her up then shese having it lol


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> I've just had a shake ..............


You mean like the dog does when wet?


----------



## Skye666

vetran said:


> no but she is just waiting for my blue tab to kick in before i wake her up then shese having it lol


Lol...poor thing spoiling her dreams!


----------



## dt36

vetran said:


> no but she is just waiting for my blue tab to kick in before i wake her up then shese having it lol


Late night then mate and headache from hell tomorrow :rolleye:


----------



## vetran

dt36 said:


> *OK. And here is the pi33ed up old fvcker, 3 weeks ago for 5 minutes only:
> View attachment 124286
> *


*

looking good dt36 respect bro*


----------



## vetran

dt36 said:


> *Late night then mate and headache from hell tomorrow* :rolleye:


yea i no mate and i bet shese fckin got one in a min


----------



## dt36

vetran said:


> yea i no mate and i bet shese fckin got one in a min


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dt36 said:


> Just finished workout number 2 of this book/programme and kind of like it. Weight range is what i normally use, but number of reps is down with supersets, and burpees right at the end were just nasty. Been a long time since I did some of those.
> 
> Thursdays session is supposed to be more cardio based, but I am in a hotel then with work. Should be able to fit it in as their gym is reasonable.


burpees are the devil's work


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> burpees are the devil's work


Agreed.


----------



## latblaster

Been listening to Roxy Music these last few days, thought I'd share a few great tracks.


----------



## biglbs

I feel skinny today,,,, :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> I feel skinny today,,,, :thumb:


I'm having a fat one...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

latblaster said:


> Been listening to Roxy Music these last few days, thought I'd share a few great tracks.


gotta love a bit of roxy music


----------



## fastcar_uk

Trained chest and back today, caught a glimpse of myself in the changing rooms afterwards , looked pumped ripped chest the lot, bellys too big but was well happy!!

49 this year....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

my favourite ever pop song and a great version


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> my favourite ever pop song and a great version


Oh yes!!


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> gotta love a bit of roxy music


Absolutely, Dirk. Great band. I started buying Roxy at the end of thrir heyday in 79-80 and then explored their eerlier, more experimental side. The first two albumd are revolutionary. Brian Eno. The track 'If there is something'from the first album is one of the most sensual songs ever written.

Glad you brought up Roxy. Much underrated act.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> my favourite ever pop song and a great version


Bowie's best song. I love Bowie. I've got everything plus loads of rare sessions and live bootlegs.

I haven't come across you before, Dirk. You know your stuff.

I can talk forever about music. If you want to carry on with the subject there's guys like Benno and Cactus on the Music Appreciation Thread which needs a rejuvenation. Good to meet you.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Bowie's best song. I love Bowie. I've got everything plus loads of rare sessions and live bootlegs.
> 
> I haven't come across you before, Dirk. You know your stuff.
> 
> I can talk forever about music. If you want to carry on with the subject there's guys like Benno and Cactus on the Music Appreciation Thread which needs a rejuvenation. Good to meet you.


Ah, don't get me started. Oh, you already have! I could bang on for hours.... Started off as a young punk rocker in 1977 (it's no exaggeration to say that watching the sex pistols perform pretty vacant on top of the pops changed my life). Then became a bit obsessed with Bowie, iggy pop, kraftwerk, roxy, all that malarkey. We were very lucky in Liverpool to have a club called Eric's where literally everyone played. And I mean everyone. The clash, joy division, iggy pop, the list goes on. it was the spiritual home of the liverpool music scene, that icluded the bunnymen, teardrops, wah, amongst others. Anyway, I'd always been into music since then. I played guitar in a band and then started dj'ing. Still got some guitars around the house, along with my turntables and vinyl. Sorry, I'll stop wittering on now. Nice to meet you too! I'll check out the music appreciation thread - haven't come across it before.


----------



## Mingster

I've always liked my metal...

Sabbath, Motorhead, Judas Priest as a youngster through to Rammstein, Epica and others today. Here's a pic a few of you have seen before, an 18 year old me


----------



## latblaster




----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> I've always liked my metal...
> 
> Sabbath, Motorhead, Judas Priest as a youngster through to Rammstein, Epica and others today. Here's a pic a few of you have seen before, an 18 year old me
> 
> View attachment 125072


Great pic, Mingster. You look a lot like Lemmy yourself there!

I enjoy a lot of metal too, preferring the more melodic side: Rush, Rainbow, Whitesnake.

They all derive from the big three though: Sabbath, Zeppelin and Deep Purple.

The biggest three today are probably Iron Maiden, AC/DC and Metallica.

All classic stuff.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ah, don't get me started. Oh, you already have! I could bang on for hours.... Started off as a young punk rocker in 1977 (it's no exaggeration to say that watching the sex pistols perform pretty vacant on top of the pops changed my life). Then became a bit obsessed with Bowie, iggy pop, kraftwerk, roxy, all that malarkey. We were very lucky in Liverpool to have a club called Eric's where literally everyone played. And I mean everyone. The clash, joy division, iggy pop, the list goes on. it was the spiritual home of the liverpool music scene, that icluded the bunnymen, teardrops, wah, amongst others. Anyway, I'd always been into music since then. I played guitar in a band and then started dj'ing. Still got some guitars around the house, along with my turntables and vinyl. Sorry, I'll stop wittering on now. Nice to meet you too! I'll check out the music appreciation thread - haven't come across it before.


I am awestruck with envy, Dirk. You are so lucky to have seen those legendary acts. In particular Joy Division, a band in my all time top five.

I saw New Order twice and have had a beer with Hooky on his solo tour (with Hoeard Marks) a couple of years back.

Hull has seen some good bands come to perform, but we're out on a limb here and we don't have a big venue like, say, the 02 arenas, etc. Our City Hall is okay but doesn't attract enough bands nowadays. Early on, it used to have two bands a week and I saw all the big names there in the early 80s.

Been to your Liverpool Pops big top three times this past decade to see The Who, Yes and Simple Minds. That's a good place.

I'm guessing you are slightly older than me, Dirk, looking at your early foray into music.

First band I saw was Siouxsie & The Banshees in 1979, aged 14. Still got the ticket. £6.50!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> I am awestruck with envy, Dirk. You are so lucky to have seen those legendary acts. In particular Joy Division, a band in my all time top five.
> 
> I saw New Order twice and have had a beer with Hooky on his solo tour (with Hoeard Marks) a couple of years back.
> 
> Hull has seen some good bands come to perform, but we're out on a limb here and we don't have a big venue like, say, the 02 arenas, etc. Our City Hall is okay but doesn't attract enough bands nowadays. Early on, it used to have two bands a week and I saw all the big names there in the early 80s.
> 
> Been to your Liverpool Pops big top three times this past decade to see The Who, Yes and Simple Minds. That's a good place.
> 
> I'm guessing you are slightly older than me, Dirk, looking at your early foray into music.
> 
> First band I saw was Siouxsie & The Banshees in 1979, aged 14. Still got the ticket. £6.50!


Only a couple of years older than you. I was 16 in 1979. 14 when I saw that sex pistols clip. Eric's used to run matinee shows for under 18's! By the time I was 16 though I could get in to the over 18 nights. Great times. I recently dug out a load of flyers from Erics. Some stunning line ups. I'll post them up here (or maybe the music appreciation thread is more appropriate).


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Only a couple of years older than you. I was 16 in 1979. 14 when I saw that sex pistols clip. Eric's used to run matinee shows for under 18's! By the time I was 16 though I could get in to the over 18 nights. Great times. I recently dug out a load of flyers from Erics. Some stunning line ups. I'll post them up here (or maybe the music appreciation thread is more appropriate).


Looking forward to seeing those, Dirk. Eric's was the Hacienda or Marquee of Liverpool. The nearest Hull has is the Adelphi, still going strong.

What lets my home town down music-wise is that it's not known for any established bands. The Housemartins and Beautiful South only, though they're not mainly born and bred here.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Looking forward to seeing those, Dirk. Eric's was the Hacienda or Marquee of Liverpool. The nearest Hull has is the Adelphi, still going strong.
> 
> What lets my home town down music-wise is that it's not known for any established bands. The Housemartins and Beautiful South only, though they're not mainly born and bred here.


I don't really know Hull to be honest. Though you're not that far from Leeds and Sheffield are you? Loads of good music always came out of there. I used to have some friends in Sheffield. Used to go to the leadmill.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I don't really know Hull to be honest. Though you're not that far from Leeds and Sheffield are you? Loads of good music always came out of there. I used to have some friends in Sheffield. Used to go to the leadmill.


Hull's so desperate for music. I go to both Leeds and Sheffield regularly to see bands.

I love the Leadmill. You have your ticket to see the band and afterwards it becomes a rock+indie nightclub. I saw new Aussie band Tame Impala there in November and didn't get back to the hotel until 4am. Never too old to rock 'n' roll!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I think the last time I was there may have been to see an Australian band. I have a vague memory of seeing the go-betweens there in the mid 80's. All a bit hazy now tbh!


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> Looking forward to seeing those, Dirk. Eric's was the Hacienda or Marquee of Liverpool. The nearest Hull has is the Adelphi, still going strong.
> 
> What lets my home town down music-wise is that it's not known for any established bands. The Housemartins and Beautiful South only, though they're not mainly born and bred here.


Fvck me backwards, The Marquee Club London :thumb: Me and a group of lads went there to watch The Macc Lads on a Friday night in 1990. Woke up the following morning basically in the middle of the Poll Tax riots and was trying to get away and out of it, as we were all serving soldiers at the time. Ends up that one of the lads (******) got his face in the News of the World and our boss went mental on us on the Monday morning, swearing blind we went up there for a ruck.


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Fvck me backwards, The Marquee Club London :thumb: Me and a group of lads went there to watch The Macc Lads on a Friday night in 1990. Woke up the following morning basically in the middle of the Poll Tax riots and was trying to get away and out of it, as we were all serving soldiers at the time. Ends up that one of the lads (******) got his face in the News of the World and our boss went mental on us on the Monday morning, swearing blind we went up there for a ruck.


Well f*ck me sideways! I was caught up in these riots also. I'd been at Twickenham with a buch of lads from the RAF, warching Army vs. RAF rugby match. We went on into Piccadilly and there we horses, vans and cops everywhere. We were completely oblivious as we were totally hammered and we were walking amongst all this without a care in the world. Small world, mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I was taking part in those riots!


----------



## dt36

Very small world. :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I caused those riots!


Edit for correctness...


----------



## Skye666

Hello oldies 

I keep coming here far too late when ur all in bed.!!!! but just to say Im an oldie but I don't like the taste in music going on above iv never heard of some of them don't where iv been lol .. Don't hold it against me


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Hello oldies
> 
> I keep coming here far too late when ur all in bed.!!!! but just to say Im an oldie but I don't like the taste in music going on above iv never heard of some of them don't where iv been lol .. Don't hold it against me


Hi Skye. Good to hear from you. I'm here all night if you want to natter.

Don't worry about the music. You must havee some favourites. I think we all like a bit of everything, as long as it's our era. Talk soon.


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Skye. Good to hear from you. I'm here all night if you want to natter.
> 
> Don't worry about the music. You must havee some favourites. I think we all like a bit of everything, as long as it's our era. Talk soon.


Hi loz

Ur little pic makes me lol ..

If I went right back I think I'm more of a Motown girl but these days that's only played at weddings , then it would be 90s tunes, and now I'm all about a good rap!! 

Hope to get back in here soon for breath of fresh air


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Hi loz
> 
> Ur little pic makes me lol ..
> 
> If I went right back I think I'm more of a Motown girl but these days that's only played at weddings , then it would be 90s tunes, and now I'm all about a good rap!!
> 
> Hope to get back in here soon for breath of fresh air


Oh dearmg: LOL.

Got to be metal all the way. No need to build muscle if you're not crushing your enemies with it:whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> Oh dearmg: LOL.
> 
> Got to be metal all the way. No need to build muscle if you're not crushing your enemies with it:whistling:


Noooo mngster that just bangs and gives me headache ( music) ...muscle is good for crushing full stop.. I'm not against abit of 'friendly' crushing I don't wanna get bruised though.


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Noooo mngster that just bangs and gives me headache ( music) ...muscle is good for crushing full stop.. I'm not against abit of 'friendly' crushing I don't wanna get bruised though.


  I can't sing dance or whistle so I've never been a fan of anything you need to move your feet with rhythm to:laugh:

I'm good at bumping into things and breaking them though...but I can be gentle when the situation requires it...small puppies, Ming vases, romantic dinners etc...


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Hi loz
> 
> Ur little pic makes me lol ..
> 
> If I went right back I think I'm more of a Motown girl but these days that's only played at weddings , then it would be 90s tunes, and now I'm all about a good rap!!
> 
> Hope to get back in here soon for breath of fresh air


The genius of that Motown sound. Everybody knows thise hits. The distinctive difference of Tamla Motown with general soul music is the key element of placing a simple tambourine at the front of the mix, instead of a drum beat to drive the tune.

Boring factoid of the day!


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> Oh dearmg: LOL.
> 
> Got to be metal all the way. No need to build muscle if you're not crushing your enemies with it:whistling:


Just got Black Sabbath's "13" - straight in at No.1 this week! - and it's as if they've never been away.

One of my fave Sabbath tracks is 'Neon Knights', a fantastic, thundering slice of 80's heavy rock. The late Ronnie James Dio. RIP.


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> I can't sing dance or whistle so I've never been a fan of anything you need to move your feet with rhythm to:laugh:
> 
> I'm good at bumping into things and breaking them though...but I can be gentle when the situation requires it...small puppies, Ming vases, romantic dinners etc...


Now ur talking.....Ming vases shows there's some taste !


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> The genius of that Motown sound. Everybody knows thise hits. The distinctive difference of Tamla Motown with general soul music is the key element of placing a simple tambourine at the front of the mix, instead of a drum beat to drive the tune.
> 
> Boring factoid of the day!


Well yh I'm more for the northern soul being the northern lass...it had its own style of dance.


----------



## Skye666

Hello people


----------



## latblaster

Hiya


----------



## Greshie

Evening !


----------



## Mingster

Just finished eating

Now I can say 'Hi' without my mouth being full.

Maybe time for one more snack before bed...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Evenin'. I'm actually in bed, so night night as well.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Evenin'. I'm actually in bed, so night night as well.


That was a marathon posting evening, Dirk


----------



## Skye666

Evening chaps nice to see I all awake so late !!


----------



## Skye666

@Mingster what type of thing would u do for snack before bed??


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> That was a marathon posting evening, Dirk


I know. Fingers still sore this morning. Hope it doesn't affect my grip. Bench and dips this morning.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> @Mingster what type of thing would u do for snack before bed??


he'll just have something small. Maybe a calf or a goat.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I know. Fingers still sore this morning. Hope it doesn't affect my grip. Bench and dips this morning.


Mornings. What are they? Sleep for me by 7. Gym later. Good all-round workout as I've missed a few days. Been very busy at work so need to catch up with training. Early workout Sat morning. Cardio to wake me up then some strength exercises before hitting the town in the afternoon.

Enjoy your weekend, mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Mornings. What are they? Sleep for me by 7. Gym later. Good all-round workout as I've missed a few days. Been very busy at work so need to catch up with training. Early workout Sat morning. Cardio to wake me up then some strength exercises before hitting the town in the afternoon.
> 
> Enjoy your weekend, mate.


Cheers mate. You too. You work nights?


----------



## Skye666

Leg day for me....anyone wanna take it for me


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Leg day for me....anyone wanna take it for me


Nah. All yours.


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Nah. All yours.


Thanks dirky boy! It was unpleasant but I like the pain so all good.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Cheers mate. You too. You work nights?


Permanent night shift. Sun-Thurs, 10-6. Always busy. Stock controller for safety equipment stockist. You work nights too? You're always around at silly hours like me. Have a good weekend, Dirk.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Permanent night shift. Sun-Thurs, 10-6. Always busy. Stock controller for safety equipment stockist. You work nights too? You're always around at silly hours like me. Have a good weekend, Dirk.


Nasty. No, I don't work nights mate, just long hours and a long commute! Always up at 5 to get in the gym before work. Always in bed by 10!


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> @Mingster what type of thing would u do for snack before bed??


Usually would just have a 50g protein shake made with gold top milk. Maybe a bowl of cereal, couple slices of cheese on toast, some rice pudding. Something like that


----------



## biglbs

Weekend is upon us ...yes

Just 14 hrs no carb/no fats left,thank god,it was a hard fast this time,but that will do,had some protein shakes just to fight off catabolism with peptides to keep me young and beautiful:thumb:and rip those fat cells down for energy.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Wow. I'm up late. I'm out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Wow. I'm up late. I'm out of my comfort zone.


After four Hobgoblins, I'm off to bo bos.

If you can't sleep, Dirk, have a look at Ashcrapper's 'Horse, Zebra, Camel, Deer' thread. That will keep you amused a while. Night!


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> Usually would just have a 50g protein shake made with gold top milk. Maybe a bowl of cereal, couple slices of cheese on toast, some rice pudding. Something like that


 And then of course his branch chain amino acid supplements.......










................ :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Feelin tired today,i think it is more weather than diet Tbh,why do we have to suffer such crap summers ,,,,oh yes golf stream they say,that used to bring warm water to N Devon pmsl


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Feelin tired today,i think it is more weather than diet Tbh,why do we have to suffer such crap summers ,,,,oh yes golf stream they say,that used to bring warm water to N Devon pmsl


Isn't it depressing....and to think I. Over back to uk from Spain 3 yr ago  .....I think iv had depression since lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I read an article in the paper this week that said we may be in known weather cycle (can't remember what it's name was). They come around once or twice a century and can last 10 to 20 years. Have a nice weekend everyone!


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I read an article in the paper this week that said we may be in known weather cycle (can't remember what it's name was). They come around once or twice a century and can last 10 to 20 years. Have a nice weekend everyone!


Can last taut many years???? Oh thanks u be the bearer of rubbish news then sod off for the week end lol.....bit like the Avante cloud that hands over the rock of Gibraltar and is horrible ..but...doesn't last that long!!! Dork...don't return until u know what it's called and ...with good news!!


----------



## Skye666

Oops dirk not dork!!! Sorrrryyyyy


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Oops dirk not dork!!! Sorrrryyyyy


you may have been closer the first time.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Can last taut many years???? Oh thanks u be the bearer of rubbish news then sod off for the week end lol.....bit like the Avante cloud that hands over the rock of Gibraltar and is horrible ..but...doesn't last that long!!! Dork...don't return until u know what it's called and ...with good news!!


It's 'Atlantic multi -decadal oscillation'. Most recently occurred in 1950's, early 1960's and 1880's. This cycle began in 2007. Page 4, wednesday's 'i'


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Isn't it depressing....and to think I. Over back to uk from Spain 3 yr ago  .....I think iv had depression since lol


I do not wonder why depression set in FFs ,go home!


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's 'Atlantic multi -decadal oscillation'. Most recently occurred in 1950's, early 1960's and 1880's. This cycle began in 2007. Page 4, wednesday's 'i'


Oh thanks for that!


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's 'Atlantic multi -decadal oscillation'. Most recently occurred in 1950's, early 1960's and 1880's. This cycle began in 2007. Page 4, wednesday's 'i'


Thanks! Lol


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> I do not wonder why depression set in FFs ,go home!


I am home!! Lol


----------



## latblaster

Something for a monday...or any other day. Steely Dan were one of the best bands...proper music!


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Something for a monday...or any other day. Steely Dan were one of the best bands...proper music!


Oh you've made my Monday morning, LatB. Steely Dan. Saw them three weeks after I saw the Eagles in 1996. Wembley Arena.

Haitian Divorce, Reelin' In The Years, Peg...wonderful stuff. Like the Doobie Brothers, Boz Scaggs or Boston - marvelous free 'n' easy intelligent rock music.

Shame I can only press the 'like' icon just the once. Made my day after a stressful night shift.


----------



## latblaster

Loved Gaucho...one of the many songs that will stay with me always....& Third World Man...& the list goes on.

Bands like this today...? Nope never!


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Something for a monday...or any other day. Steely Dan were one of the best bands...proper music!


Wedding reception music!! No gusta! :ban:


----------



## latblaster

@Skye666

You don't like Steely Dan???? :spam:

What about Van Morrison or Christie Moore then?


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> @Skye666
> 
> You don't like Steely Dan???? :spam:
> 
> What about Van Morrison or Christie Moore then?


Lol nooooo it's not my taste....did u spam me?? Booooo cry!


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Lol nooooo it's not my taste....did u spam me?? Booooo cry!


Only fun!   

Edit: You 'ban' me....you horror!! :lol:


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Only fun!
> 
> Edit: You 'ban' me....you horror!! :lol:


U spammed me!!! U no taste in music creature u!!! Raaaaa....


----------



## Mingster

I like my vintage rock but you've got to move on sometimes. Currently I'm quite enjoying this...


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> @Skye666
> 
> You don't like Steely Dan???? :spam:
> 
> What about Van Morrison or Christie Moore then?


I have every Van Morrison album, and there's almost forty. An exceptional, unique songwriter and musician. Have I Told You Lately was my wedding song. What I commend him for also is although he is from Belfast, he has never written a political lyric. His whole life is music and his songs evoke a richness of talent which put him right at the top. Even though he's a notoriously grumpy git, he refuses to be drawn into the celebrity lifestyle. A legend.

Christie Moore I like, but from the same ilk, I would prefer Paul Brady, Richard Thompson or John Martyn.

As a singer, Colin Blunstone still has an amazing range at 67.


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> I like my vintage rock but you've got to move on sometimes. Currently I'm quite enjoying this...


Reminded me of Kate bush


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> I have every Van Morrison album, and there's almost forty. An exceptional, unique songwriter and musician. Have I Told You Lately was my wedding song. What I commend him for also is although he is from Belfast, he has never written a political lyric. His whole life is music and his songs evoke a richness of talent which put him right at the top. Even though he's a notoriously grumpy git, he refuses to be drawn into the celebrity lifestyle. A legend.
> 
> Christie Moore I like, but from the same ilk, I would prefer Paul Brady, Richard Thompson or John Martyn.
> 
> As a singer, Colin Blunstone still has an amazing range at 67.


Who????? I don't know any of these


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Who????? I don't know any of these


TBF even when I was a youngster I used to take the mick out of Van Morrison and Steely Dan fans. Proper musicians/songwriters - yes. But pretty much boring farts too lol. Need a bit more oomph in my tunes myself, unless I want to be depressed. Sorry guys but they are not for me...


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Who????? I don't know any of these


It was a reply to Latblaster's post predominently, Skye, as he is interested in similar fields of music to myself.

The singer-songwriters mentioned are highly respected in the music business. Their songs have depth to them and these people largely keep out of the publuc eye and the over-exposed popular side of music.

I would guess that your tastes are more suited to chart-based acts or commercial pop music.

I like a lot of that too; Springsteen, R.E.M., The Who, etc. The above are just another genre in the highly varied world of music that we live ib.

As long as you don't start talking about the immense talents of Westlife or Robbie Williams, we can always have an intelligent chat about music.


----------



## latblaster

@Skye666

You've not heard of Van Morrison?? Whaat? I'm amazed...he is an incredible artist.


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> It was a reply to Latblaster's post predominently, Skye, as he is interested in similar fields of music to myself.
> 
> The singer-songwriters mentioned are highly respected in the music business. Their songs have depth to them and these people largely keep out of the publuc eye and the over-exposed popular side of music.
> 
> I would guess that your tastes are more suited to chart-based acts or commercial pop music.
> 
> I like a lot of that too; Springsteen, R.E.M., The Who, etc. The above are just another genre in the highly varied world of music that we live ib.
> 
> As long as you don't start talking about the immense talents of Westlife or Robbie Williams, we can always have an intelligent chat about music.


Lol..oh nooooo Robbie Williams and west life?? I set the bar a little higher ..I think/ hope! To jones?

I wasn't dissing it Hun...just I don't know it.


----------



## Mingster

70's...Zeppelin, Judas Priest, Sabbath, Rush, Motorhead, Hawkwind, Yes, Floyd, Budgie, Scorpions, Uriah Heep, Rory Gallagher, Ted Nugent, Aerosmith, Montrose, Pat Travers, Nazerath...could go on forever. And a more mellow approach with Kate Bush, Neil Young, Genesis, Bob Dylan, The Eagles, King Crimson, Tangerine Dream..........


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Lol..oh nooooo Robbie Williams and west life?? I set the bar a little higher ..I think/ hope! To jones?
> 
> I wasn't dissing it Hun...just I don't know it.


I know, Skye. I was only explaining who they were. Look some of it up, you may probably like it.

Glad we agree about Robbie, Westlife and all that sh*te!


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> 70's...Zeppelin, Judas Priest, Sabbath, Rush, Motorhead, Hawkwind, Yes, Floyd, Budgie, Scorpions, Uriah Heep, Rory Gallagher, Ted Nugent, Aerosmith, Montrose, Pat Travers, Nazerath...could go on forever. And a more mellow approach with Kate Bush, Neil Young, Genesis, Bob Dylan, The Eagles, King Crimson, Tangerine Dream..........


Mingster. Brilliant. I don't know where to start. Interesting to see Budgie in there. Picking three from your list, it's Neil Young, Eagles and my fave band ever Pink Floyd. Just wish I had more time. Hiw about the Music Appreciation Thread on nights?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

TBH I'm not a fan of steely dan nor van the man. Though I did like the stuff he did with Them


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Mingster. Brilliant. I don't know where to start. Interesting to see Budgie in there. Picking three from your list, it's Neil Young, Eagles and my fave band ever Pink Floyd. Just wish I had more time. Hiw about the Music Appreciation Thread on nights?


Oh I know one..I know one...wait wait let me think ...pink Floyd, Greta gig in the sky?? Doesn't this have a woman wailing I like that one lol


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Oh I know one..I know one...wait wait let me think ...pink Floyd, Greta gig in the sky?? Doesn't this have a woman wailing I like that one lol


That would be Clare Torry then lol...


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> That would be Clare Torry then lol...


Haha oh!! Is it pink Floyd featuring her then??


----------



## raptordog

To be fair I like varied music.....just looking through the lists you guys put up above and have had

a ear for them all at one time or another... 

Found myself singing along to this the other day in the car....... be gentle guys.....:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> To be fair I like varied music.....just looking through the lists you guys put up above and have had
> 
> a ear for them all at one time or another...
> 
> Found myself singing along to this the other day in the car....... be gentle guys.....:laugh:


Aw c'mon Raptordog. We were having a conversation about music.


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Haha oh!! Is it pink Floyd featuring her then??


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


>


Thanks...  . It is a fab tune.


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> To be fair I like varied music.....just looking through the lists you guys put up above and have had
> 
> a ear for them all at one time or another...
> 
> Found myself singing along to this the other day in the car....... be gentle guys.....:laugh:


She's a hottie!!!


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


>


Marvelous. Really enjoyed that. Dark Side Of The Moon, fave all-time album. Easily.

My greatest ambition was to see them live but, unbelievably, I never did and I can't understand or renember why I didn't. No chance now.


----------



## latblaster

DSOM what an album...prolly one of my faves, along with Santana 'Abraxas', Genesis 'Foxtrot'....few others as well, can't remember too early.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> DSOM what an album...prolly one of my faves, along with Santana 'Abraxas', Genesis 'Foxtrot'....few others as well, can't remember too early.


Being a "listophile", I actually compiled my own all-time Top 500 albums list a couple of years back.

We could discuss this subject forever and a day.


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> Being a "listophile", I actually compiled my own all-time Top 500 albums list a couple of years back.
> 
> We could discuss this subject forever and a day.


Yup we could sit in corner somewhere & drone on all night. Be loads of fun too! 

Did some acid to Foxtrot...over a thousand years ago it seems. Great fun, amazing, but not these days.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Yup we could sit in corner somewhere & drone on all night. Be loads of fun too!
> 
> Did some acid to Foxtrot...over a thousand years ago it seems. Great fun, amazing, but not these days.


I've a circle of mates. We're always discussing and arguing points in music. I enjoy pub quizzes too. Without boasting, we usually win.

Thanks for the 'green dot' too mate. Got to try to post smileys next. Doesn't work on my phone.


----------



## latblaster

@Laurieloz

Just noticed your likes/posts ratio...you'll soon be eligible to have the swear filter disabled!! :lol: ****ing thing that is.

No, not really it stops the 'boys' from peppering their posts with profanities.


----------



## latblaster

@Mingster

@Lauriloz

Remember this? ! :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> @Laurieloz
> 
> Just noticed your likes/posts ratio...you'll soon be eligible to have the swear filter disabled!! :lol: ****ing thing that is.
> 
> No, not really it stops the 'boys' from peppering their posts with profanities.


Oh right. Okay. Er....wasn't even aware that existed. In the rare instances I want to swear, I just pepper my sentences with asterisks. I don't take this internet life seriously enough to personally detest people, even though I was 'victimised' a little in the early days by the resident sheep people collective!


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> @Mingster
> 
> @Lauriloz
> 
> Remember this? ! :thumb:


Thanks, LatB. I've actually got that album on a multi-DVD disc featuring 40 rare rock albums. It's about five years since I played it though. I've just finished my shift so it's bed now but I'll attach my phone to my music system later and crank this up to the max. Thanks mate.


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> Oh right. Okay. Er....wasn't even aware that existed. In the rare instances I want to swear, I just pepper my sentences with asterisks. I don't take this internet life seriously enough to personally detest people, even though I was 'victimised' a little in the early days by the resident sheep people collective!


It was my attempt at humour Loz...the swear filter can't be disabled, but there's an easy way to get round it.

Oh I agree... I don't swear at anyone on here...the numps that is. But alot of the time, the comments that are a bit personal are a reflection of immaturity only. 

School boy stuff really.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

****ybollocks


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ****ybollocks


Nicely discreet letter spacing, Dirk.


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ****ybollocks


Now this is the sign of a...rebel...punish him with hard questions on music!


----------



## dt36

Training is pants this week. Stuck in a hotel in Sweden with work until tomorrow, and no gym here. :sad:

Gonna have to hit the iron Thursday and Friday morning with a vengeance, then it's off on my travels again to Sydney Friday afternoon. Got a nice hotel with gym booked and bagged myself a Lions 3rd test ticket. Woohoo...

Hopefully, that's my travel done for a while and I can knuckle back down to training, so's to keep up with you old beasts. Just finished a box of Testogel as a PCT/Bridge and am now clean for the following few weeks. Think I might have a little dabble back on the PH's with Sust 250 then. Well, it would be rude not to...


----------



## latblaster

Brokka du svenska?


----------



## dt36

latblaster said:


> Brokka du svenska?


I speak about 3 phrases at the moment. Hello, thanks and goodbye.

I am over here delivering some Engineer training at the moment to a very large company that has bought out the rights for my current companies product. It is highly likely that these will be my new employer soon, as all our staff are getting made reduntant due to our UK plant getting split amongst the group with some intelectual rights being sold off.

I have the choice of taking my money and changing companies, or hanging on past the closure date for 18 months in a support role and then receiving my pay off. Hard to decide, but either way I think I need to get a few more phrases under my belt as I can see me out here more often. :blink:

Bit gutted really, as I really enjoy my job and didn't want to leave. Even shyed away from a full time College Lecturer job in Automotive Engineering last year, as we had no idea this closure was coming. Hindsight is a ...


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Training is pants this week. Stuck in a hotel in Sweden with work until tomorrow, and no gym here. :sad:
> 
> Gonna have to hit the iron Thursday and Friday morning with a vengeance, then it's off on my travels again to Sydney Friday afternoon. Got a nice hotel with gym booked and bagged myself a Lions 3rd test ticket. Woohoo...
> 
> Hopefully, that's my travel done for a while and I can knuckle back down to training, so's to keep up with you old beasts. Just finished a box of Testogel as a PCT/Bridge and am now clean for the following few weeks. Think I might have a little dabble back on the PH's with Sust 250 then. Well, it would be rude not to...


Well u could still do press ups...sit ups, handstand wall press ups for shoulders, step up and down on a chair for cardio and use the side of bath for tricep dips....repeat 5 times I'm sure u will Feel it No excuses!


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Training is pants this week. Stuck in a hotel in Sweden with work until tomorrow, and no gym here. :sad:
> 
> Gonna have to hit the iron Thursday and Friday morning with a vengeance, then it's off on my travels again to Sydney Friday afternoon. Got a nice hotel with gym booked and bagged myself a Lions 3rd test ticket. Woohoo...
> 
> Hopefully, that's my travel done for a while and I can knuckle back down to training, so's to keep up with you old beasts. Just finished a box of Testogel as a PCT/Bridge and am now clean for the following few weeks. Think I might have a little dabble back on the PH's with Sust 250 then. Well, it would be rude not to...


The darkside is so beautiful.........


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> It was my attempt at humour Loz...the swear filter can't be disabled, but there's an easy way to get round it.
> 
> Oh I agree... I don't swear at anyone on here...the numps that is. But alot of the time, the comments that are a bit personal are a reflection of immaturity only.
> 
> School boy stuff really.. :lol: :lol:


Sillyussodduss!


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> Sillyussodduss!


In some ways I do actually behave 'silly' of late...guess though I have less cares & worries, or maybe it's because I get them in perspective & realise what the important things are in life...Health, love & happiness

Money comes & goes - as does love, but health...mmm that's not so easy to fix. But, as I've said a few times before, UKM has really helped me.

TRT rocks..yea brah!! :lol:


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> The darkside is so beautiful.........


Take a torch. Though just to be safe


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> *Take a torch*. Though just to be safe


He has...but that's in the other sub-forums.  :lol:


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> In some ways I do actually behave 'silly' of late...guess though I have less cares & worries, or maybe it's because I get them in perspective & realise what the important things are in life...Health, love & happiness
> 
> Money comes & goes - as does love, but health...mmm that's not so easy to fix. But, as I've said a few times before, UKM has really helped me.
> 
> TRT rocks..yea brah!! :lol:


Exactly Ukm rocks,health is the difficult one,i have had a challenging year and yesterday was diagnosed with cutaneous T-cell lymphoma,nice--- bloody cancer ,oh well another challenge,i will be the 9/10 who do not get it travel to organs!


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Exactly Ukm rocks,health is the difficult one,i have had a challenging year and yesterday was diagnosed with cutaneous T-cell lymphoma,nice--- bloody cancer ,oh well another challenge,i will be the 9/10 who do not get it travel to organs!


sorry to hear this Bigboy .... crossed fingers for you :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> sorry to hear this Bigboy .... crossed fingers for you :thumbup1:


Thanks mate,it will be fine


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> The darkside is so beautiful.........


I am ready to live in the shadows again :thumb:

Quite fancy a pre-load of Sust tonight actually. Hmm... :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> I am ready to live in the shadows again :thumb:
> 
> Quite fancy a pre-load of Sust tonight actually. Hmm... :whistling:


Lol,i have a new journal mate... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/231583-biglbs-2-60-lb-dead-wood-gone-what-next.html your welcome as usual


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> Exactly Ukm rocks,health is the difficult one,i have had a challenging year and yesterday was diagnosed with cutaneous T-cell lymphoma,nice--- bloody cancer ,oh well another challenge,i will be the 9/10 who do not get it travel to organs!


Hope you are well this this buddy. Fight it like a warrior.


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Hope you are well this this buddy. Fight it like a warrior.


There are no prizes for second and that is not an option Imo


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Exactly Ukm rocks,health is the difficult one,i have had a challenging year and yesterday was diagnosed with cutaneous T-cell lymphoma,nice--- bloody cancer ,oh well another challenge,i will be the 9/10 who do not get it travel to organs!


Big fat hugs xx hope it's all ok ...these battles are sent to test us in some ways and remind us in others how precious life is... Think positive


----------



## latblaster

Listen to this...esp the first track:


----------



## latblaster

Listen to this...esp the first track:


----------



## biglbs

Haha I finaly can weigh myself in the gym!

348lbs now ,,,oh yes feeling athletic:lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

biglbs said:


> View attachment 127405
> Haha I finaly can weigh myself in the gym!
> 
> 348lbs now ,,,oh yes feeling athletic:lol:
> View attachment 127404


Looking at your avi versus your new pics, big man, you're looking great. It's not easy for us larger guys to lose weight quickly. With your recent health problems on your mind I guess you're going all out now. You're a strength athlete like myself. Keep the heavy weights going but you know that diet and a bit of cardio is necessary as well. Great improvement, pal.


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> Looking at your avi versus your new pics, big man, you're looking great. It's not easy for us larger guys to lose weight quickly. With your recent health problems on your mind I guess you're going all out now. You're a strength athlete like myself. Keep the heavy weights going but you know that diet and a bit of cardio is necessary as well. Great improvement, pal.


Thanks mate,i am not using high weights at the mo,i simply do not have enough fuel and am exposed to injury due to lower nutrient intake,as I fast with protein only 2 to3 days every week.

I am using 10 x 10 with my own twist thrown in,and approx. 50 seconds between sets,strength will return as and when I up carbs,but carbs are my enemy at the moment as they give me insulin spikes I do not need.It has taken me 6 months to lose the 64lbs,not too bad and a calorie cut of 8500 per week approx.,,,,I recon I will be happy around 310 once stabilised again.I am having a recomp phase at the moment of 4 to 6 weeks so I have upped protein.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> View attachment 127405
> Haha I finaly can weigh myself in the gym!
> 
> 348lbs now ,,,oh yes feeling athletic:lol:
> View attachment 127404


that's a big change mate. well done.


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> View attachment 127405
> Haha I finaly can weigh myself in the gym!
> 
> 348lbs now ,,,oh yes feeling athletic:lol:
> View attachment 127404


Two words.......... "FCUKING AMAZING"........... :thumb:


----------



## Conscript

Must be a pain in the ass having regular prostate exams....?


----------



## Matdylan

Will be 48 in a month ben back at the gym hard 5 or 6 days a week for about 5 years after about 15 + years my body looks great I love working out.


----------



## Laurieloz

Matdylan said:


> Will be 48 in a month ben back at the gym hard 5 or 6 days a week for about 5 years after about 15 + years my body looks great I love working out.


Sounds good, bud. Same age as me. Similar situation. Just getting back into serious training myself. Check out my "LaurieLoz Journal" if you like. Good luck with your training.


----------



## latblaster

Matdylan said:


> Will be 48 in a month ben back at the gym hard 5 or 6 days a week for about 5 years after about 15 + years my body looks great I love working out.


Good man!!! Great that you 'never give in'...

We'll all still be here in another 45 years!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Sounds good, bud. Same age as me. Similar situation. Just getting back into serious training myself. Check out my "LaurieLoz Journal" if you like. Good luck with your training.


I'll look at yours if you look at mine.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'll look at yours if you look at mine.


Of course. It's my first journal. Everybody is contacting me this week, I only thought of using it as a diary. It's nice people as so interested. I'll get your journal on a sub link, Dirk. I'm coming off a night shift now but I'll have a good read of your journal this afternoon. Cheers.


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> that's a big change mate. well done.





raptordog said:


> Two words.......... "FCUKING AMAZING"........... :thumb:


Cheers lads means a lot from fellow mature students!


----------



## biglbs

Conscript said:


> Must be a pain in the ass having regular prostate exams....?


That has a ring to it!


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> Cheers lads means a lot from fellow mature students!


Best description of us yet!

64Lb's that 32 bags of sugar isn't it? 'kin 'ell mate...that is loads. Onwards & upwards (hopefully :lol:


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Best description of us yet!
> 
> 64Lb's that 32 bags of sugar isn't it? 'kin 'ell mate...that is loads. Onwards & upwards (hopefully :lol:


To get a better idea,pick up a dumbell that weight in the gym and walk around with it for five mins,i did it 24/7 :lol:


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> To get a better idea,pick up a dumbell that weight in the gym and walk around with it for five mins,i did it 24/7 :lol:


I'll do that later...that's 30 bloody kilos!! Fvck me I was over the moon coz I've lost 11kgs!!

*That is one fantastic achievement.* This is a reflection of our maturity, we make a decision based on reasoning...& we do it.

Not some half hearted attempt.."Oh I'll take DNP coz I need to look ripped for the beach" While all they need to do is leave mickey d's alone.


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> I'll do that later...that's 30 bloody kilos!! Fvck me I was over the moon coz I've lost 11kgs!!
> 
> *That is one fantastic achievement.* This is a reflection of our maturity, we make a decision based on reasoning...& we do it.
> 
> Not some half hearted attempt.."Oh I'll take DNP coz I need to look ripped for the beach" While all they need to do is leave mickey d's alone.


Exactly mate,hence my hatred of poison use!There is no need at all!I love the signature with your new addition to it,thanks buddy,i will update you as it needs to be increased!!!!Even that motivates me more ,,,,crazy!!


----------



## Fletch68

welbeck said:


> I'm almost 46, been training on and off since I was 16, been back regularly for two and a half years after being ill for 10 years previous with ulcerative colitis but after many operations 20+ I think and 2 years in hospital I'm fully fit and well although one particularly bad episode saw me drop 3 stone in 4 weeks when a bout of food poisoning caused my colon to rupture and required emergency surgery. I look at that as like snakes and ladder, although I piled it back on in a matter of a couple of months. I'm now stronger and fitter than I have been since I was in my twenties, but over the years I've had many training partners fall by the wayside and just turn into beer swilling fatties stuck in front of the TV.
> 
> The sad truth is that we are the the ones that are doing something we shouldn't (in other peoples eyes) we should just accept the ravages of time and grow old gracefully instead of disgracefully like I am now. I don't want to settle down with some fat drunken abusive unemployed single mother like a lot of my friends have, I'll carry on going to the far east and sleeping with beautiful Asian girls till I physically can't, throwing weights about and eating healthily.
> 
> I honestly believe the generation after mine will die before me, I never had a thing about sitting in front of a TV on a Playstation, stuffing my face with junk while my arteries fur up. Going to the gym in later years will extend my life by decades not least because I will knowingly eat the right food, get regular exercise and be aware of my body. Cause and effect.


"Beer swilling fatties sat in front of the TV" Surely not sir??!!


----------



## welbeck

Fletch68 said:


> "Beer swilling fatties sat in front of the TV" Surely not sir??!!


I'm afraid so:sad:


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> View attachment 127405
> Haha I finaly can weigh myself in the gym!
> 
> 348lbs now ,,,oh yes feeling athletic:lol:
> View attachment 127404


Top job buddy, well done.

You have lost a load of weight, but actually look bigger for it. Keep it going...


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Top job buddy, well done.
> 
> You have lost a load of weight, but actually look bigger for it. Keep it going...


Thanks mate,means a lot,from you also!


----------



## Skye666

..evening chaps...so as I'm in for a lashing this eve no idea why is there anyone in here would like to have a go ?? Might as well strike who.st the iron is hot lol .....Oh and I see smilies are still ok in this thread..yippie do!  . Take that!!!


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> View attachment 127405
> Haha I finaly can weigh myself in the gym!
> 
> 348lbs now ,,,oh yes feeling athletic:lol:
> View attachment 127404


Well done...looking good, hard work paying off mr athletic!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> ..evening chaps...so as I'm in for a lashing this eve no idea why is there anyone in here would like to have a go ?? Might as well strike who.st the iron is hot lol .....Oh and I see smilies are still ok in this thread..yippie do!  . Take that!!!


did you have a little drink or two Skye?


----------



## latblaster

Think she did, or rather I hope she did...


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Think she did, or rather I hope she did...


Lol no I don't drink..well one wine is it all it takes to feel tipsy..but no I hadn't even had one..and good morning how are we today?


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Lol no I don't drink..well one wine is it all it takes to feel tipsy..but no I hadn't even had one..and good morning how are *we* today?


Well I, am fine thank you.


----------



## Skye666

Good good, and smiling I see ..ok ok joke is old now lats!!


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Good good, and smiling I see ..ok ok joke is old now lats!!


Ha ha...well you began it.

Leave it now, that's best I think.


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Ha ha...well you began it.
> 
> Leave it now, that's best I think.


I don't even get it tbh I don't see the issue I think it's a few that jumped on the wagon because one person just doesn't like my look obviously...it's abit silly..well u saw it. Love ur avi btw.


----------



## latblaster

My avi's part of my Spiritual Journey.


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Well done...looking good, hard work paying off mr athletic!


Thanks ,very kind xx


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> My avi's part of my Spiritual Journey.


do wot? :w00t: :laugh:


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> do wot? :w00t: :laugh:


 You telling me that as a Scot you don't know about Spirits?

You've got a still in your shed..."Greshies Grog" I hear it's called!!


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> You telling me that as a Scot you don't know about Spirits?
> 
> You've got a still in your shed..."Greshies Grog" I hear it's called!!


Oh that sort of Spirit ! phew! thought for a moment you were going all New Age on us, either that or reverting to your hippy youth :laugh:


----------



## raptordog

Well lads... off to sunny magaluf 3am tuesday morning, 10 of us going for a week and not one

under 40 years of age... be like a oap's trip to mablethorpe... on steroids lol.... :lol:

Managed to hit my goal for the trip, set it for 12s 7lbs and coming in at 12s 9lbs after my diet down to 12st dead,

so 9lbs of lean muscle added and looking mean and lean. 

Going to stick to this protocol when I get back it seems to be working, eating under 3k cals at the moment and gaining

well while keeping lean, if I stall out I will up the cals abit to cater for bodyweight increase, would sooner the gains be slower

but quality gains this time. I was always too eager in the past to push up the scales and always finish 15+ stone looking flat

and full.

Thank god for 30 years of muscle memory...lol :laugh:


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> My avi's part of my Spiritual Journey.


Hmmm spiritual journey...enlighten me


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Well lads... off to sunny magaluf 3am tuesday morning, 10 of us going for a week and not one
> 
> under 40 years of age... be like a oap's trip to mablethorpe... on steroids lol.... :lol:
> 
> Managed to hit my goal for the trip, set it for 12s 7lbs and coming in at 12s 9lbs after my diet down to 12st dead,
> 
> so 9lbs of lean muscle added and looking mean and lean.
> 
> Going to stick to this protocol when I get back it seems to be working, eating under 3k cals at the moment and gaining
> 
> well while keeping lean, if I stall out I will up the cals abit to cater for bodyweight increase, would sooner the gains be slower
> 
> but quality gains this time. I was always too eager in the past to push up the scales and always finish 15+ stone looking flat
> 
> and full.
> 
> Thank god for 30 years of muscle memory...lol :laugh:


Lads and ladies please!!!

Well done on the lean machine ..magaluf should prepare itself by the sound of it...have fun be good and if u can't be good...be very very bad!


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Well lads... off to sunny magaluf 3am tuesday morning, 10 of us going for a week and not one
> 
> under 40 years of age... be like a oap's trip to mablethorpe... on steroids lol.... :lol:
> 
> Managed to hit my goal for the trip, set it for 12s 7lbs and coming in at 12s 9lbs after my diet down to 12st dead,
> 
> so 9lbs of lean muscle added and looking mean and lean.
> 
> Going to stick to this protocol when I get back it seems to be working, eating under 3k cals at the moment and gaining
> 
> well while keeping lean, if I stall out I will up the cals abit to cater for bodyweight increase, would sooner the gains be slower
> 
> but quality gains this time. I was always too eager in the past to push up the scales and always finish 15+ stone looking flat
> 
> and full.
> 
> Thank god for 30 years of muscle memory...lol :laugh:


Sounds like you're gonna take 'em by storm in Magaluf, Raptordog. Ripped to shreads, you'll knock them 'Luffigals senseless. Have a great time matey. But you could get six months in Mablethorpe for the price of a fortnight in Magaluf. And there's seaside rock there. And Kiss Me Quick hats! Enjoy.


----------



## raptordog

skye666 said:


> Lads and ladies please!!!
> 
> Well done on the lean machine ..magaluf should prepare itself by the sound of it...have fun be good and if u can't be good...be very very bad!


Hi&#8230;&#8230; sorry @Skye666 my aging state of mind sometimes goes weak on me, it slipped my mind

that we now have a beautiful maiden in our presence on the thread. 

Thanks for the good time gesture&#8230;am sure we will have a tear up&#8230;that's if my back and knees hold out lol. :beer:


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> Sounds like you're gonna take 'em by storm in Magaluf, Raptordog. Ripped to shreads, you'll knock them 'Luffigals senseless. Have a great time matey. But you could get six months in Mablethorpe for the price of a fortnight in Magaluf. And there's seaside rock there. And Kiss Me Quick hats! Enjoy.


Cheers mate...will be trying my best lol :laugh:

Hey nothing wrong with mablethorpe...I remember the twist candy rock and the kiss me quick hats..... :bounce:

Always had a thing for those suger boobies.......pair of candy knockers on a stick...... :tongue:


----------



## 25434

Lolol...good grief, never seen those before but used to love the pink sugar pigs ...okay, not quite the same appeal I grant you...but....


----------



## latblaster

Flubs said:


> Lolol...good grief, never seen those before but used to love the pink sugar pigs ...okay, not quite the same appeal I grant you...but....


Used to love getting Sugar Mice at Crimbo...pink ones/white ones & I think there was another colour.

They had string tails too ...remember?


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Used to love getting Sugar Mice at Crimbo...pink ones/white ones & I think there was another colour.
> 
> They had string tails too ...remember?


Still get 'em from old fashioned sweet shops. I bought my missus a green one last year from a shop in York. She was thrilled to bits with my amazing present


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> Still get 'em from old fashioned sweet shops. I bought my missus a *green one* last year from a shop in York. She was thrilled to bits with my amazing present


That was the colour...ahh the memories!!

Any music requets Loz...I'll sort some out & we can have a listen...


----------



## latblaster




----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> That was the colour...ahh the memories!!
> 
> Any music requets Loz...I'll sort some out & we can have a listen...


Yes. Great. I've been trying to download videos from YouTube to my phone but I can't transfer them to the posts. I've got Tapatalk now which enables me to add photos but my videos cannot be transferred. Doing my head in....

Anyway, one of my favourite pieces of music is "Old And Wise" by The Alan Parsons Project. A beautiful song to begin anyone's day. That would be nice to hear this morning


----------



## latblaster




----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


>


Thank you, Latblaster.

I don't mind admitting that I cried watching that. It's almost too much to bear.

My favourite ever song, it's sung by Colin Blunstone for a band well worth checking out.

My friends know that I want that playing at my funeral.

Sorry to be morose, but that has made my day.


----------



## latblaster

That's quite Ok Loz...I know only too well about loss....


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Hi&#8230;&#8230; sorry @Skye666 my aging state of mind sometimes goes weak on me, it slipped my mind
> 
> that we now have a beautiful maiden in our presence on the thread.
> 
> Thanks for the good time gesture&#8230;am sure we will have a tear up&#8230;that's if my back and knees hold out lol. :beer:


Haha it's ok raptodog I'm a forgiving person..but that's only certain days of the week..lucky u!!

Beautiful maiden...ohhhhh blushes :blowme:

Hope the back and knees hold out!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

raptordog said:


> Well lads... off to sunny magaluf 3am tuesday morning, 10 of us going for a week and not one
> 
> under 40 years of age... be like a oap's trip to mablethorpe... on steroids lol.... :lol:
> 
> Managed to hit my goal for the trip, set it for 12s 7lbs and coming in at 12s 9lbs after my diet down to 12st dead,
> 
> so 9lbs of lean muscle added and looking mean and lean.
> 
> Going to stick to this protocol when I get back it seems to be working, eating under 3k cals at the moment and gaining
> 
> well while keeping lean, if I stall out I will up the cals abit to cater for bodyweight increase, would sooner the gains be slower
> 
> but quality gains this time. I was always too eager in the past to push up the scales and always finish 15+ stone looking flat
> 
> and full.
> 
> Thank god for 30 years of muscle memory...lol :laugh:


well done! enjoy Magaluf mate!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Sounds like you're gonna take 'em by storm in Magaluf, Raptordog. Ripped to shreads, you'll knock them 'Luffigals senseless. Have a great time matey. But you could get six months in Mablethorpe for the price of a fortnight in Magaluf. And there's seaside rock there. And Kiss Me Quick hats! Enjoy.


I was in Mablethorpe a few weeks back! Had a great time.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I was in Mablethorpe a few weeks back! Had a great time.


It's a nice seaside town, I've been a couple of times. I'm not knocking the place. There's some decent resorts in Lincolnshire. Skegness, Cleethorpes. I lived in Lincoln itself for the last five years of my RAF career. Good memories


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Yeah, we stayed not far from mablethorpe. Had some great days out at Skeggy and Cleethorpes.


----------



## raptordog

So what have you set of old decrepitude fcuker been up to while I have been suning it up in magaluf.....


----------



## vetran

suning it up in england lol


----------



## raptordog

vetran said:


> suning my self in england lol


Your not wrong mate.... think I picked the hottest uk week to go we have had in along time, still enjoyed the sand/ sea and

eye candy though.....


----------



## 25434

I've been sunning it up in my back yard watching the blackbirds dive bomb my flowers and tipping all the wood hip stuff out of the plant pots.....grrrr.....I mean bless.....hehehehehe...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

ooh, you know, sleep, travel, work, travel, sleep, (repeat to fade)


----------



## Rob68

It comes with great sadness that i am eligible to post in this thread from today :crying: .... :laugh: :rockon:


----------



## Skye666

Morning people ! Day off today for me and I'm thinking of getting the garden sorted...u know ur old when weeds get on ya nerves!!! Still beats a husband not putting the seat down getting on ones nerves lol


----------



## ERIC3VIKING

well i couldnt join until 2 days ago

geez -- 45 it is

:tongue:

eric


----------



## Laurieloz

Rob68 said:


> It comes with great sadness that i am eligible to post in this thread from today :crying: .... :laugh: :rockon:


Your sadness will be short-lived, Rob.....the 45+ thread is a happy place. All the best


----------



## biglbs

ERIC3VIKING said:


> well i couldnt join until 2 days ago
> 
> geez -- 45 it is
> 
> :tongue:
> 
> eric


The youth of today


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Rob68 said:


> It comes with great sadness that i am eligible to post in this thread from today :crying: .... :laugh: :rockon:


I'm off. They let anyone in here nowadays.


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> It comes with great sadness that i am eligible to post in this thread from today :crying: .... :laugh: :rockon:


Decrepit old git

LOL. Congrats mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

@Rob68 Gee thanks! :rockon:


----------



## ERIC3VIKING

worst thing is

i have to put my specs on to read what on the screen lol



:cool2:

:crying:


----------



## Greshie

ERIC3VIKING said:


> worst thing is
> 
> i have to put my specs on to read what on the screen lol
> 
> 
> 
> :cool2:
> 
> :crying:


Just wait until you have to use vari-focals


----------



## kuju

Only just saw this thread (not been nearly active enough in UK-M recently!) and haven't read through it all - but to answer the OP.....yep! I'm 47, turn 48 on NYE.

I've been training on and off since I was about 25....well...I've been training seriously since then. Partly because I have a prolapsed disc at L4, so keeping my back and core strong is crucial. But I couldn't live without it I don't think.... I'm in better shape than many lads I know ten years or more younger than me; I regularly get mistaken for 35 years old (which when you're past 40 is a massive boost!  ). In fact I train more now than ever - weights and bouldering; lots of power training. Absolutely love it and fully plan to keep going until I literally cannot lift weights anymore.


----------



## Laurieloz

In 1976, this had to happen...

Or we would still be listening to this.....

We need another shake up right now I think


----------



## Laurieloz

@kuju You echo my words to a tee! Get into it again and start a journal. Best advice I got here. Keeps you motivated.

For inspiration, check out @Greshie's, @Mingster's, @biglbs (or mine!). Good luck pal


----------



## tioc

The pistols were good, unless you went to see them in '96 like I did that was deffo a mistake, but this was sound of my youth


----------



## kuju

Thanks Laurieloz..... 

I thought about the journal thing but I don't really have a major goal, I just love training. My goals are either smaller things that change frequently...or more often...related to climbing. Hmm.....maybe it's time to consider a journal style goal just for the hell of it.


----------



## Laurieloz

I've started a 'Album art' thread. Take a look. Some classic sleeves turning up!


----------



## Guest

Only ever looked in here, dont think im old enough 

****ing old bastards :laugh:


----------



## Skye666

kuju said:


> Thanks Laurieloz.....
> 
> I thought about the journal thing but I don't really have a major goal, I just love training. My goals are either smaller things that change frequently...or more often...related to climbing. Hmm.....maybe it's time to consider a journal style goal just for the hell of it.


Hello and welcome oldie


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> Only ever looked in here, dont think im old enough
> 
> ****ing old bastards :laugh:


Oi....get out if ur not old enough...Greshie and laurieloz are door staff in here they take no nonsense I tell u!


----------



## Guest

Skye666 said:


> Oi....get out if ur not old enough...Greshie and laurieloz are door staff in here they take no nonsense I tell u!


If only that were true, on both counts


----------



## tioc

Im still working my way reading through the thread, but I qualify by a couple of years, used to pogo to tkds avatar when he was still alive lol


----------



## Skye666

tioc said:


> Im still working my way reading through the thread, but I qualify by a couple of years, used to pogo to tkds avatar when he was still alive lol


Hello RICO


----------



## Skye666

Skye666 said:


> Hello RICO


Oops I mean tioc


----------



## tioc

Skye666 said:


> Oops I mean tioc


lol been called worse, thats just today, and hi


----------



## dt36

Training for myself has been pretty pants the last 6 weeks. Really hit and miss due to work and travel.

Nothing planned now for the next 6 weeks, so back with a vengence tomorrow when I get back home.

Few new faces in this thread now too (welcome), along with a Trojan Skin... :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Training for myself has been pretty pants the last 6 weeks. Really hit and miss due to work and travel.
> 
> Nothing planned now for the next 6 weeks, so back with a vengence tomorrow when I get back home.
> 
> Few new faces in this thread now too (welcome), along with a Trojan Skin... :thumbup1:


Trojan skin :nono: baby's bum


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Trojan skin :nono: baby's bum


Ha ha Skye  Not the Trojan Skin you are thinking about. I am reffering to Tioc's avatar. However, love the way you are thinking :whistling:

http://www.trojanrecords.com/news/2012/10/trojan-presents-boss-reggae

This is where the original Skin scene originated from. I listen to most types of music, but this was what I grew up with as a kid. My peer group was very similar to the film "This is England" and brings back some memories of good times when growing up.


----------



## tioc

@Skye666 did you just call me a babys bum, Im shocked :scared: , you been peeking at my silky smoothness !!


----------



## tioc

dt36 said:


> http://www.trojanrecords.com/news/2012/10/trojan-presents-boss-reggae
> 
> This is where the original Skin scene originated from. I listen to most types of music, but this was what I grew up with as a kid. My peer group was very similar to the film "This is England" and brings back some memories of good times when growing up.


 I grew up listening to the early stuff and came into my own late 70's early 80's as a spotty teen, some things never change I'm still spending too much time explaining the skin scene developed from black Jamaican music.


----------



## Guest

tioc said:


> Im still working my way reading through the thread, but I qualify by a couple of years, used to pogo to tkds avatar when he was still alive lol






Just for olde time sake


----------



## dt36

tioc said:


> I grew up listening to the early stuff and came into my own late 70's early 80's as a spotty teen, some things never change I'm still spending too much time explaining the skin scene developed from black Jamaican music.


When you've been Ska'd, you're Ska'd for life.

Caught a few good gigs the last few years, but got to say that The Specials topped them all. I missed the 2Tone Tour as a kid,as my mother wouldn't let me go. Strange, she would let me on the terraces as a 12 yerar old watching Cardiff City, but said I was too young to go to the Top Rank for a gig. Anyway, when they came back on the 30 year reunion tour, I didn't tell her where I was going :innocent:


----------



## vetran

tkd67 said:


> Only ever looked in here, dont think im old enough
> 
> *****ing old bastards :laugh:[/*QUOTE]
> 
> cheeky young c*nt ile take your misses of ya


----------



## tioc

dt36 said:


> When you've been Ska'd, you're Ska'd for life.
> 
> Caught a few good gigs the last few years, but got to say that The Specials topped them all. I missed the 2Tone Tour as a kid,as my mother wouldn't let me go. Strange, she would let me on the terraces as a 12 yerar old watching Cardiff City, but said I was too young to go to the Top Rank for a gig. Anyway, when they came back on the 30 year reunion tour, I didn't tell her where I was going :innocent:


Think I bumped into some soul boys while at at pre season game down Cardiff, that was an experience, first time I've been caught up in that since 2tone ws in the charts lol. Once you know that ska beat its in your soul, keep noticing it recently in adverts and on TV, lots of punky things seem to be popular just now, caught my wee boy watching an advert for CITV and it was a sham 69 song , he couldnt work out why I was singing it, thought I'd been watching kids TV while he was at school lol.


----------



## dt36

tkd67 said:


> View attachment 130940
> 
> 
> View attachment 130941
> 
> 
> Just for olde time sake


One of the girls in our gang had 2 older sisters who were into the Pistols, Ramones etc.

When we would go round hers, they used to put their 7" on for us and try and teach us to pogo. Ha ha what a time. :bounce:

Funnily enough, one of those older sisters who was teaching us was involved with the BGT dance groups Nu Skool and Pre Skool, so she hasnt changed much.


----------



## Guest

vetran said:


> @vetran, young if only.....although I ain't doin to bad, being classed as 39/40, when im actually 46 (weeps)


----------



## Guest

dt36 said:


> One of the girls in our gang had 2 older sisters who were into the Pistols, Ramones etc.
> 
> When we would go round hers, they used to put their 7" on for us and try and teach us to pogo. Ha ha what a time. :bounce:
> 
> Funnily enough, one of those older sisters who was teaching us was involved with the BGT dance groups Nu Skool and Pre Skool, so she hasnt changed much.


Ah good times, was also into stuff like, blitz, partisans, red alert, and I dont know if you have have ever heard of them the samples, worked with the lead singer and bassist when I was 16.


----------



## dt36

tkd67 said:


> Ah good times, was also into stuff like, blitz, partisans, red alert, and I dont know if you have have ever heard of them the samples, worked with the lead singer and bassist when I was 16.


Know Blitz (warriors). Not sure if I've heard The Samples though.

Just had a new album last week called "No Thanks! The 70s Punk Rebellion". Will have a look if they're on there tomorrow. In fact, that's my training album for tomorrow sorted...


----------



## tioc

tkd67 said:


> Ah good times, was also into stuff like, blitz, partisans, red alert, and I dont know if you have have ever heard of them the samples, worked with the lead singer and bassist when I was 16.


red alert rings a bell or 2, I was more into angelic upstarts , sham 69, lots of 2tone stuff and some of the OI scene, but that was riddled with right wing [email protected] munkees who I was always tryiong to avoid :gun_bandana:


----------



## vetran

tkd67 said:


> gotcha then i hope you accept my appologies for being a cheeky old c*nt


----------



## Guest

tioc said:


> red alert rings a bell or 2, I was more into angelic upstarts , sham 69, lots of 2tone stuff and some of the OI scene, but that was riddled with right wing [email protected] munkees who I was always tryiong to avoid :gun_bandana:


Yeah think the oi im referring to , were a couple of years after the upstarts and sham, think the samples started out around 81..ish and I presume the other bands also, alot of these bands are on an album called, angles with dirty faces, produced by no future records. :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Oi....get out if ur not old enough...Greshie and laurieloz are door staff in here they take no nonsense I tell u!


Aye. Too f*ckin' right...Out on yer heels. Bloody whippersnaper! Now where"s me black 'n' tan..?


----------



## Laurieloz

tioc said:


> Think I bumped into some soul boys while at at pre season game down Cardiff, that was an experience, first time I've been caught up in that since 2tone ws in the charts lol. Once you know that ska beat its in your soul, keep noticing it recently in adverts and on TV, lots of punky things seem to be popular just now, caught my wee boy watching an advert for CITV and it was a sham 69 song , he couldnt work out why I was singing it, thought I'd been watching kids TV while he was at school lol.


Haha. Sham 69 on CITV. Love it


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Ah good times, was also into stuff like, blitz, partisans, red alert, and I dont know if you have have ever heard of them the samples, worked with the lead singer and bassist when I was 16.


Good heavens! Red Alert. Haven't heard that name for 30 odd years! I was heavily into Discharge, Crass and Anti Pasti then!! :angry:


----------



## Carbon-12

There is a guy at my gym who's 66 on a cycle and looks build and really good for his age.


----------



## Laurieloz

@tkd67 A little bit of pro-left anarchist subversive 80's punk for you. Pogo! pogo! pogo!







anybody else remember Crass? Brainwashed me a bit as a 15-year-old! Still haven't snapped out of it! :wacko:


----------



## Skye666

cgospodinov said:


> There is a guy at my gym who's 66 on a cycle and looks build and really good for his age.


How old are u?? Not coz ur in here just wondering?


----------



## Carbon-12

Skye666 said:


> How old are u?? Not coz ur in here just wondering?


Just turned 18 couple of months ago, why's that mate?


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Ha ha Skye  Not the Trojan Skin you are thinking about. I am reffering to Tioc's avatar. However, love the way you are thinking :whistling:
> 
> http://www.trojanrecords.com/news/2012/10/trojan-presents-boss-reggae
> 
> This is where the original Skin scene originated from. I listen to most types of music, but this was what I grew up with as a kid. My peer group was very similar to the film "This is England" and brings back some memories of good times when growing up.


Oh see how clever I am without even I owing it lol...

I loved this is England!! Reminded me of home when I was younger ( Manchester) so is skins..like ska music...??


----------



## Skye666

cgospodinov said:


> Just turned 18 couple of months ago, why's that mate?


Lol oi don't 'mate' me I could be old enough to be your mother!! I just wondered you look really young that's all.


----------



## Carbon-12

Skye666 said:


> Lol oi don't 'mate' me I could be old enough to be your mother!! I just wondered you look really young that's all.


Sh*t! I apologies, I didn't see the avatar because I'm on my phone. And fair enough


----------



## Skye666

cgospodinov said:


> Sh*t! I apologies, I didn't see the avatar because I'm on my phone. And fair enough


Lol arrr it's ok I'm only playing


----------



## Rob68

tioc said:


> I grew up listening to the early stuff and came into my own late 70's early 80's as a spotty teen, some things never change I'm still spending too much time explaining the skin scene developed from black Jamaican music.


Know all to well about what you go through explaining your a trojan skin rather than a nf skin,having been around the scooter scene most of my life and one of my best pals is a trojan and i think once a week he has to explain himself lol


----------



## Rob68

Skye666 said:


> Oh see how clever I am without even I owing it lol...
> 
> I loved this is England!! Reminded me of home when I was younger ( Manchester) so is skins..like ska music...??


Early reggae ,two tone,ska etc 

Where in Mancs were you from skye ?


----------



## Skye666

@Rob68 were u made in Manchester :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Rob68 said:


> Early reggae ,two tone,ska etc
> 
> Where in Mancs were you from skye ?


Hello...erm the posh side of course ...moss side

Back in the day most of my time was spent at Wigan casino ..northern soul nights


----------



## Rob68

Skye666 said:


> @Rob68 were u made in Manchester :thumbup1:


Yep im a proper northerner  not like them there fake ones @Mingster :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Rob68 said:


> Yep im a proper northerner  not like them there fake ones @Mingster :whistling:


Shock..is minister faking it?? Men do this to pretend they are 'hard' from the norf tut tut tut is he really a softy southerner...shame on him!


----------



## Rob68

Skye666 said:
 

> Hello...erm the posh side of course ...moss side
> 
> Back in the day most of my time was spent at Wigan casino ..northern soul nights


Ah ok you must be slightly older than me as never got to go to wigan,although have been to many many other northern do`s over the years,prestwich allnighters,concorde suite all nighters and many local do`s over the last 15 years,only got into northern later on really and it was through the scooter scene that i did ...


----------



## Rob68

I love moss side has some great memories for me,one being the greatest football club in history used to play there  also had some good times at the carnival over the years to


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Yep im a proper northerner  not like them there fake ones @Mingster :whistling:





Skye666 said:


> Shock..is minister faking it?? Men do this to pretend they are 'hard' from the norf tut tut tut is he really a softy southerner...shame on him!


FFS. I'd have to travel south for hours to get to Manchester. It's in the midlands somewhere isn't it? Bloody southern softies with their soul sh1te lol.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> FFS. I'd have to travel south for hours to get to Manchester. It's in the midlands somewhere isn't it? Bloody southern softies with their soul sh1te lol.


 B4stard ,thought you had set off on your journey :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Rob68 said:


> Ah ok you must be slightly older than me as never got to go to wigan,although have been to many many other northern do`s over the years,prestwich allnighters,concorde suite all nighters and many local do`s over the last 15 years,only got into northern later on really and it was through the scooter scene that i did ...


I used to go with my older friends I was smuggled in mostly I was just fascinated by it all the men spinning about and the girls doing a less erratic version of the soul dance was truly an amazing atmosphere not like the crap now anyone can bump and grind!

Hahah prestwich allnighters u sure that was northern soul sounds a bit swingers club?


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> FFS. I'd have to travel south for hours to get to Manchester. It's in the midlands somewhere isn't it? Bloody southern softies with their soul sh1te lol.


Cruising..... :gun_bandana:


----------



## Rob68

Skye666 said:


> I used to go with my older friends I was smuggled in mostly I was just fascinated by it all the men spinning about and the girls doing a less erratic version of the soul dance was truly an amazing atmosphere not like the crap now anyone can bump and grind!
> 
> Hahah prestwich allnighters u sure that was northern soul sounds a bit swingers club?


Lol no the swingers club is in eccles :whistling:


----------



## Guest

@Laurieloz was more into 70,s punk and attitude , and not really into politics of the punk bands in the early 80, s, defiantly not now.. Although I did listen to it, and probably alot more skinhead oi.

Heres a few of the early sleeves I had


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Know all to well about what you go through explaining your a trojan skin rather than a nf skin,having been around the scooter scene most of my life and one of my best pals is a trojan and i think once a week he has to explain himself lol


As long as you dont class yourself as a (sharp) and all that north american drivel.

If people dont know the difference thats there problem.


----------



## Rob68

tkd67 said:


> As long as you dont class yourself as a (sharp) and all that north american drivel.
> 
> If people dont know the difference thats there problem.


Im not or never have been a skin


----------



## Guest

Rob68 said:


> Im not or never have been a skin


Yeah sure no worries, just sayin how the yanks make up a label, where the view here is that theres no labels, skin is attitude, working class values, clothes and music. This ain't the late 70, s and 80, s, with that stupid attitude.


----------



## Rob68

tkd67 said:


> Yeah sure no worries, just sayin how the yanks make up a label, where the view here is that theres no labels, skin is attitude, working class values, clothes and music. This ain't the late 70, s and 80, s, with that stupid attitude.


Even today if you asked someone what a skinhead was you would probably get NF EDL etc mentioned its always been the way unfortunately


----------



## Laurieloz

@tkd67 Had all the Sex Pistols records. I got rid of most of my vinyl a few years ago but kept quite a few special singles and albums which are rare.

I've got Anarchy In The U.K. On EMI, The Great Rock 'n'Roll Swindle with the 'credit card' sleeve, Silly Thing on red and white vinyl (mega rare) and Never Mind The Bollocks LP on a picture disc. Just wish I had God Save The Queen on A&M. That's currently worth around £2500.


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> @tkd67 Had all the Sex Pistols records. I got rid of most of my vinyl a few years ago but kept quite a few special singles and albums which are rare.
> 
> I've got Anarchy In The U.K. On EMI, The Great Rock 'n'Roll Swindle with the 'credit card' sleeve, Silly Thing on red and white vinyl (mega rare) and Never Mind The Bollocks LP on a picture disc. Just wish I had God Save The Queen on A&M. That's currently worth around £2500.


Had a few singles 30 years back , cant remember which now, although I do have around 20 or so books on the pistols and vicious, was collecting but have now stopped and the in the attic.


----------



## tioc

tkd67 said:


> Yeah sure no worries, just sayin how the yanks make up a label, where the view here is that theres no labels, s*kin is attitude*,* working class values, clothes and music*. This ain't the late 70, s and 80, s, with that stupid attitude.


That sums it up really, I've had the attitude since i was a nipper, my uncle was an original skin and I grew up sharing a room with him, listening to ska and the early reggea sounds, wish I had his bloody record collection. The whole sharp thing was just a way of trying to draw a line between left and right wing politics. Red Squad was as back as NF back in the day , if they didnt know your face you'd better take to your heels quick lol. Music, dancing, drinking, drugs ( ahhh those were the days ), sums it up.


----------



## tioc

Laurieloz said:


> @tkd67 A little bit of pro-left anarchist subversive 80's punk for you. Pogo! pogo! pogo!
> View attachment 130949
> 
> 
> View attachment 130950
> 
> 
> View attachment 130951
> 
> 
> View attachment 130952
> 
> 
> anybody else remember Crass? Brainwashed me a bit as a 15-year-old! Still haven't snapped out of it! :wacko:


Never saw The Samples , but saw the other 3, Crass several times in and around Glasgow, first time I saw them there was more people on the stage than watching them. Poison Girls were on there label too, remember them ? Big time Anarchists steve something or other was the singer.


----------



## Skye666

tioc said:


> @Skye666 did you just call me a babys bum, Im shocked :scared: , you been peeking at my silky smoothness !!


No but now u mention it I might hae to peek


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> FFS. I'd have to travel south for hours to get to Manchester. It's in the midlands somewhere isn't it? Bloody southern softies with their soul sh1te lol.


the worst part of it is, when you got there, you'd be in Manchester.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> @tkd67 Had all the Sex Pistols records. I got rid of most of my vinyl a few years ago but kept quite a few special singles and albums which are rare.
> 
> I've got Anarchy In The U.K. On EMI, The Great Rock 'n'Roll Swindle with the 'credit card' sleeve, Silly Thing on red and white vinyl (mega rare) and Never Mind The Bollocks LP on a picture disc. Just wish I had God Save The Queen on A&M. That's currently worth around £2500.


It's worth more than that. I saw one go on ebay recently for about 4. I've got a couple of sex pistols bootlegs which I reckon are worth a bob or two.


----------



## Laurieloz

tioc said:


> Never saw The Samples , but saw the other 3, Crass several times in and around Glasgow, first time I saw them there was more people on the stage than watching them. Poison Girls were on there label too, remember them ? Big time Anarchists steve something or other was the singer.


I saw Crass in 1984 at Hull's Welly Club. Steve Ignorant singing lead. I think the Poison Girls was fronted by a 60-yrar-old grandmother. The song "Persons Unknown" stands out.


----------



## Mark.t

Yes I'm with you old geezers....... Was 45 in march.Training min 3 times a week with a mix of weights and cardio, not really trying to put on any more bulk just maintenance training really.Ive been using gh for the last couple of years and i think it's really helped tho its def not a miracle drug like its sometimes made out to be. Getting hold of decent stuff without being ripped off is hard as well.

All in all I think I'm in good shape for the age ( most of my mates let themselves go years ago ! ) I've def noticed my sex drives nosedived tho I guess that's low test ?


----------



## raptordog

Mark.t said:


> Yes I'm with you old geezers....... Was 45 in march.Training min 3 times a week with a mix of weights and cardio, not really trying to put on any more bulk just maintenance training really.Ive been using gh for the last couple of years and i think it's really helped tho its def not a miracle drug like its sometimes made out to be. Getting hold of decent stuff without being ripped off is hard as well.
> 
> All in all I think I'm in good shape for the age ( most of my mates let themselves go years ago ! ) I've def noticed my sex drives nosedived tho I guess that's low test ?


Hi Mark nice of you to drop by and visit the old gents lounge lol.

sounds like your keeping your eye on the ball and are in decent shape for your age, well done mate :thumbup1:

How have you found the gh has helped you over the years, like you say no miracles but it does seem to ease the way alittle.

What brand and dose are you using at the moment......


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Hi Mark nice of you to drop by and visit the old gents lounge lol.
> 
> sounds like your keeping your eye on the ball and are in decent shape for your age, well done mate :thumbup1:
> 
> How have you found the gh has helped you over the years, like you say no miracles but it does seem to ease the way alittle.
> 
> What brand and dose are you using at the moment......


 @Raptoredog...gents and ladies remember done forget the old bags in here!!

@Mark.t hello and welcome to the OAP lounge.


----------



## Mark.t

Thanks for the welcome , just found this by chance but will be here more often now !

Yes gh does def make a difference , skin hair , sleep , recovery but like most things when you've been using for a while you seem to notice less.

I'm currently using hygertropin brown tops, and at 6 iu a day, 3 in am 3 at nite.

There's so much debate about what type, how much and how long but in my opinion anything less than 4iu a day and less than 3 months is not worth it as you won't get any results.


----------



## raptordog

Mark.t said:


> Thanks for the welcome , just found this by chance but will be here more often now !
> 
> Yes gh does def make a difference , skin hair , sleep , recovery but like most things when you've been using for a while you seem to notice less.
> 
> I'm currently using hygertropin brown tops, and at 6 iu a day, 3 in am 3 at nite.
> 
> There's so much debate about what type, how much and how long but in my opinion anything less than 4iu a day and less than 3 months is not worth it as you won't get any results.


To be fair I manage on 2iu, only for maintainace, feeling of well being and injury prevention , seems to

do the trick, I can tell if I am not using it so must be doing something lol.

Gentropin aqx for simplicity of use, or original hyge, have always been good so far, not had any bunk gear as far as I am aware.

Tried peps which to be fair were really good, only down side was the freqent jabs and general protocol of use, ie working

round meal times etc.

6iu a day, that must put abit of stress on the old wallet mate, in your opinion do you think its worth it.....


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> @Raptoredog...gents and ladies remember done forget the old bags in here!!
> 
> @Mark.t hello and welcome to the OAP lounge.


 @Skye666 ........my wording was just in general... how would I forget you my sweet turtle dove...


----------



## Laurieloz

Welcome to the club, Mark.


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> @Skye666 ........my wording was just in general... how would I forget you my sweet turtle dove...


Flattery will get u everywhere...


----------



## richie777

recent member but long time lurker .........

i'll be 49 and a half in September

as for the "ages ago" gig references ...

siouxsie and the banshees, hammersmith odeon, 1978


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> To be fair I manage on 2iu, only for maintainace, feeling of well being and injury prevention , seems to
> 
> do the trick, I can tell if I am not using it so must be doing something lol.
> 
> Gentropin aqx for simplicity of use, or original hyge, have always been good so far, not had any bunk gear as far as I am aware.
> 
> Tried peps which to be fair were really good, only down side was the freqent jabs and general protocol of use, ie working
> 
> round meal times etc.
> 
> 6iu a day, that must put abit of stress on the old wallet mate, in your opinion do you think its worth it.....


You know ,I am just using peps on protein only days of my ridiculous diet,(2 days per week)but feel real good all the time,it must be in my mind,dunno,just putting it out there:thumb:


----------



## Mark.t

Yes it's expensive mate, but I bought 5 packs a while ago and once finished will have a go on the peps .

How would you compare gen to hyg ?


----------



## Mark.t

Laurieloz said:


> Welcome to the club, Mark.


Cheers mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

welcome mate. you're a pup. I'm 50 on saturday!


----------



## Mark.t

biglbs said:


> You know ,I am just using peps on protein only days of my ridiculous diet,(2 days per week)but feel real good all the time,it must be in my mind,dunno,just putting it out there:thumb:


Hi mate, so you rate the peps then ?

If you've cycled gh as well how would you compare ?


----------



## Mark.t

Dirk McQuickly said:


> welcome mate. you're a pup. I'm 50 on saturday!


Well I hope I look as good as you the mate when I reach the big 50 !


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mark.t said:


> Well I hope I look as good as you the mate when I reach the big 50 !


You can't see my face mate. I look like Willie Nelson.


----------



## biglbs

Mark.t said:


> Hi mate, so you rate the peps then ?
> 
> If you've cycled gh as well how would you compare ?


Peps are great ,best bang for buck imo,

Nice to put Gh ontop if you can,but they can be a bind,i only bother on fasting days now,then use every 4 hrs or so,due to lack of fat/carbs they mulch fat well,i also do plenty of cardio on those days(sex basically)I mean plenty,like hit,it eats fat off...pmsl


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> welcome mate. you're a pup. I'm 50 on saturday!


Wow, Dirk....5-0! A big all the best from ol' LL now in case I forget:rockon: Good lad.


----------



## raptordog

Mark.t said:


> Yes it's expensive mate, but I bought 5 packs a while ago and once finished will have a go on the peps .
> 
> How would you compare gen to hyg ?


Gen aqx and hyge for me are about the same, no noticable difference, they both cost the same per iu from my sourse

and both give me the same benifits, havent tried gen at high doses like I did hyge which I ran at 8iu for a while

so cannot comment,

The best part with gen is it come pre mixed and I use the auto pen so its a case of dial in and shoot...dead easy.

plus got a cooler pouch so if away from home on the move there is no worries, plus you can shoot in the middle

of the supermarket and nobody raises a eye lol.


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> You know ,I am just using peps on protein only days of my ridiculous diet,(2 days per week)but feel real good all the time,it must be in my mind,dunno,just putting it out there:thumb:


Thats because you have got it nailed mate, you took the time to look into what works for

you and are now smashing through the goals you set yourself... way to go mate..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Wow, Dirk....5-0! A big all the best from ol' LL now in case I forget:rockon: Good lad.


cheers Laurie! Feeling it this morning, actually.


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Thats because you have got it nailed mate, you took the time to look into what works for
> 
> you and are now smashing through the goals you set yourself... way to go mate..... :thumbup1:


Thanks buddy,means a lot


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Hamster said:


> You don't look that age from your Avi......well done :thumbup1:


Thanks Hamster.


----------



## Guest

Hamster said:


> You don't look that age from your Avi......well done :thumbup1:


Thats cause me and dirk, have good genetics, the number is irrelevant. (Baby face)

Im always told I look 39-40 :thumbup1: :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> welcome mate. you're a pup. I'm 50 on saturday!


Happy birthday for saturday Dirk McQirkly..... :clap: :clap: Noice one mister...noice one....


----------



## Guest

Hamster said:


> I agree. Age is just a number.
> 
> I can padanss for early 30's under good lighting lol


Couldnt get lighting right


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Flubs said:


> Happy birthday for saturday Dirk McQirkly..... :clap: :clap: Noice one mister...noice one....


Thanks Flubs!


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> welcome mate. you're a pup. I'm 50 on saturday!


Happy Birthday for Saturday Dirk

Only 50 eh ? .... you young pup you!


----------



## Mark.t

I've never tried the premixed gh but I see the advantages.

Really interested in your cool pouch, can you let me know where you got that would come in handy for me with

Work etc !


----------



## raptordog

Mark.t said:


> I've never tried the premixed gh but I see the advantages.
> 
> Really interested in your cool pouch, can you let me know where you got that would come in handy for me with
> 
> Work etc !


They come in all shapes and sizes, depending on which administration method your using, I got the one designed to

carry the auto pens but you can get the ones for standard slin pins too.










Do a search for Frio one ebay mate....... 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2047675.m570.l1311.R1.TR3.TRC0.A0.Xfrio&_nkw=frio&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## biglbs

tkd67 said:


> Couldnt get lighting right


Is that a penis enlarger by your coffee,it's a bit out of focus! 

In the dark the other night my Mrs called me a naughty young man,(several times)so ner! :tongue:


----------



## raptordog

Dirk McQuickly said:


> welcome mate. you're a pup. I'm 50 on saturday!


Happy B day Dirk and may you have many more..... :beer:

You are making me feel quite young now you old sod :tongue: ..... it my 50th next friday...... :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

raptordog said:


> Happy B day Dirk and may you have many more..... :beer:
> 
> You are making me feel quite young now you old sod :tongue: ..... it my 50th next friday...... :lol:


so you're still in your 40's then? I know I am.


----------



## Mingster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> so you're still in your 40's then? I know I am.


Don't worry Dirk, you'll soon leave the kindergarten behind


----------



## Mingster

You too, Raptordog:thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Happy birthday guys.

How's peoples training going at the moment? My garage has just got rammed with a load of furniture that my daughter (who's growing up to fast) has just snook in there. Plus I just bought a Ford Capri interior that I just bunged in there, so my training space just got squashed for a while.

DW Fitness has just had a re-furb not too far from me, so they got a £28 offer on that I think I'll take out tomorrow for a month, while my nipper sorts her house out...


----------



## Mark.t

Thanks for that info mate, can you believe I was even looking at small camping fridges for my work van to keep my gh cool !

How long will they keep it cool for ?


----------



## Rob68

Someone in here has become a fossill today :whistling:

Happy Birthday Dirk ,all the best :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Merry Christmas Dirk mc old!


----------



## Mingster

Congratulations Dirk. Welcome to the Masters 2 class


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> You too, Raptordog:thumbup1:


Cheers Ming...... :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Happy ( belated) birthday dirk....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

cheers everyone. check this little lot out -


----------



## dt36

Happy birthday Dirk. Have a good one.


----------



## dt36

Just been for a blast in a MK2 RS2000 today. Sounded lovely and proper old skool.

I am a long long way off restoring an old MK1, so am trying to persuade the Missus to let me buy a MK2 in the meantime. She's nearly there on the MK2, as I reminded her of the time she had to be in by 10pm and we got my old Escort bogged in while we were... "erm, just having a bag of chips Dad".

Hopefully, it's mine in a couple of weeks after 2 little jobs are done on it. Then its gonna be "Bag of chips up the Graig love?".


----------



## Mingster

dt36 said:


> Just been for a blast in a MK2 RS2000 today. Sounded lovely and proper old skool.
> 
> I am a long long way off restoring an old MK1, so am trying to persuade the Missus to let me buy a MK2 in the meantime. She's nearly there on the MK2, as I reminded her of the time she had to be in by 10pm and we got my old Escort bogged in while we were... "erm, just having a bag of chips Dad".
> 
> Hopefully, it's mine in a couple of weeks after 2 little jobs are done on it. Then its gonna be "Bag of chips up the Graig love?".


When I was courting the missus I had a old Audi GT Coupe on a 1983 A plate. One night we were 'admiring the scenery' along a quiet country lane:whistling: I went to turn the car round by reversing onto the grass verge at the side of the lane and hit a hidden rock that snapped my stainless steel exhaust clean off lol. Made quite a racket driving home


----------



## dt36

Mingster said:


> When I was courting the missus I had a old Audi GT Coupe on a 1983 A plate. One night we were 'admiring the scenery' along a quiet country lane:whistling: I went to turn the car round by reversing onto the grass verge at the side of the lane and hit a hidden rock that snapped my stainless steel exhaust clean off lol. Made quite a racket driving home


Ha ha. Thing is when you look back on those times, it does make you both giggle :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

dt36 said:


> Ha ha. Thing is when you look back on those times, it does make you both giggle :thumb:


LOL. I make her use her car these days


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Just been for a blast in a MK2 RS2000 today. Sounded lovely and proper old skool.
> 
> I am a long long way off restoring an old MK1, so am trying to persuade the Missus to let me buy a MK2 in the meantime. She's nearly there on the MK2, as I reminded her of the time she had to be in by 10pm and we got my old Escort bogged in while we were... "erm, just having a bag of chips Dad".
> 
> Hopefully, it's mine in a couple of weeks after 2 little jobs are done on it. Then its gonna be "Bag of chips up the Graig love?".


I love Rs/mexico's I had so many I lost count at 20 odd mexico and 15 odd Rs2000,an Rs1800,loads of sports,harriers,a mk1 escort savage,Mexico with turbo engine and 5 speed,a mk3 rear wheel drive 2.2 lotus forest rally car,countless mk1 1600/1300,1100,best fun ever all of them.I used to say if you turned the steering more than a quarter turn ,you had no idea how to drive then,drifted everywhere,thank fook I was not born later,it is attempted murder now nigh on!


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> I love Rs/mexico's I had so many I lost count at 20 odd mexico and 15 odd Rs2000,an Rs1800,loads of sports,harriers,a mk1 escort savage,Mexico with turbo engine and 5 speed,a mk3 rear wheel drive 2.2 lotus forest rally car,countless mk1 1600/1300,1100,best fun ever all of them.I used to say if you turned the steering more than a quarter turn ,you had no idea how to drive then,drifted everywhere,thank fook I was not born later,it is attempted murder now nigh on!


'Kin ell Biglbs, that's the whole back catalogue. :thumbup1: I had a few, but nowhere near that many or variety.

I sold my last RS2000 when the Missus was pregnant. She doughnutted it twice on a T-Junction and then refused to drive it after that. I should have just took the diff back to standard instead of the LSD that I had on it. It was our only car then, so I had tp PX it for a Nova SR. Showed her a picture of the car I went to see yesterday and she did have a cheeky grin on her face, fair play to her.

I have the remnants of a MK1 that I am VERY slowly starting to gather parts for to bring it back to life eventually, but it's going to be a looooong project. So, in the meantime, here's a bit of Old Skool for you...


----------



## raptordog

For the old but young of heart....... how many of these do you remember guys and gals.... :tongue:


----------



## tamara

raptordog said:


> For the old but young of heart....... how many of these do you remember guys and gals.... :tongue:


Hahaha, just burst out laughing to the bit where he sings "never stabbed each other just collected rubbers!" awesome!

I remember all of those things apart from the £1 note!! Did that exist?


----------



## Greshie

Yes the £1 note most certainly existed, along with the 10 shilling note!


----------



## raptordog

tamara said:


> Hahaha, just burst out laughing to the bit where he sings "never stabbed each other just collected rubbers!" awesome!
> 
> I remember all of those things apart from the £1 note!! Did that exist?


Ha Har...... yep they existed alright... if you had £20 in your pocket in £1 notes and you thought you were loaded lol....:laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I also remember the sixpenny bit (tanner) and the threpenny bit. Oh god...


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I also remember the sixpenny bit (tanner) and the threpenny bit. Oh god...


and the florin and half penny ........................


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> For the old but young of heart....... how many of these do you remember guys and gals.... :tongue:


I remember everything on there!! Michael fish is a ... Lol ..love that thanks


----------



## Laurieloz

@raptordog Brilliant! You are a star! I loved that immensely. Good to see you in there too as Top Cat:laugh:

I also remember everything. Rumbelows! A fantastic nostalgia trip.

In 1988 I boughts a bright red, orange and yellow shell suit at Mister Byrite's in Oxford Street and tried to get into the Empire Ballroom on the night. My three RAF mates were wearing blazers and chinos. I didn't get in, alas:rolleye:

Happy days


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> @raptordog Brilliant! You are a star! I loved that immensely. Good to see you in there too as Top Cat:laugh:
> 
> I also remember everything. Rumbelows! A fantastic nostalgia trip.
> 
> In 1988 I boughts a bright red, orange and yellow shell suit at Mister Byrite's in Oxford Street and tried to get into the Empire Ballroom on the night. My three RAF mates were wearing blazers and chinos. I didn't get in, alas:rolleye:
> 
> Happy days


Hey mate your not on your own, I went through the shell suit era too, was proud as punch rustling down the street.... 

Scary thing about that vid is I remember every single thing in it...I even had the raleigh chopper bike..... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Hey mate your not on your own, I went through the shell suit era too, was proud as punch rustling down the street....
> 
> Scary thing about that vid is I remember every single thing in it...I even had the raleigh chopper bike..... :lol:


So did I! A great video. Love the way they used Billy Joel's hit. That in itself was all about events which happened from Joel's year of birth till the end of the 1980's. A great recording:thumb:


----------



## SILV3RBACK

raptordog said:


> Hey mate your not on your own, I went through the shell suit era too, was proud as punch rustling down the street....
> 
> Scary thing about that vid is I remember every single thing in it...I even had the raleigh chopper bike..... :lol:


Brilliant. Loved that bike. Alas, my dad bought me a Grifter.


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Didn't that label on the seat say 'not suitable for carrying passengers' but you always saw someone with 2 or 3 mates hanging off the back?


----------



## raptordog

SILV3RBACK said:


> Didn't that label on the seat say 'not suitable for carrying passengers' but you always saw someone with 2 or 3 mates hanging off the back?


Ha aaaarh....yep you right mate "not suitable for carring passengers" used to have one mate on the back seat and another on the chrome parcel self at the back lol, christ them were the days........ :thumb:

The chopper was always better for jumps and pulling wheelies, but the grifter was faster and better over ruff ground, hit a brick or a bump on the chopper and

you were over the handle bars with that small front wheel, the grifter just sailed on through.......:laugh:

Have you seen the crazy money they are fetching on ebay now....... :w00t:


----------



## SILV3RBACK

I bet they go for a fair few quid.

Yeah, the chopper was mint for wheelies. The grifter was a hard bike. That padding across the handlebars was solid rubber. Crashed into a low wall once and bruised my chest when I slammed into the rubber on the handlebars. Loved the twist grip 3 speed gears. But thought that toggle gear lever on the chopper was amazing lol


----------



## SILV3RBACK

There were two other smaller versions of the grifter. The striker was the smallest. Then the boxer. Then the grifter. Those 3 and the chopper were the best bikes Raleigh made back in the 70's IMO.


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Bad boy bike of the 70's.

Raleigh Grifter Mk1


----------



## SILV3RBACK

SILV3RBACK said:


> There were two other smaller versions of the grifter. The striker was the smallest. Then the boxer. Then the grifter. Those 3 and the chopper were the best bikes Raleigh made back in the 70's IMO.


The Boxer was the smallest. Then the Strika then the Grifter.


----------



## Guest

SILV3RBACK said:


> The Boxer was the smallest. Then the Strika then the Grifter.


Omg , I remember these also...these bikes were definitely a must have at Christmas, I remember getting the chopper, thanks mum. :thumbup:


----------



## Skye666

Morning oldies...I thought I'd share ..' It's my birfday' today who wants cake?? Damn another year I don't like it boooooo! :no:


----------



## Rob68

Skye666 said:


> Morning oldies...I thought I'd share ..' It's my birfday' today who wants cake?? Damn another year I don't like it boooooo! :no:


Happy Birthday Skye :bounce: :beer:

Some memories for you :thumb:


----------



## The Cheese

tkd67 said:


> Omg , I remember these also...these bikes were definitely a must have at Christmas, I remember getting the chopper, thanks mum. :thumbup:


I got the Chopper but wanted the Grifter as it was much cooler as it had the gears in the handgrips. You could pretend you were revving a motor-cycle when changing and you were the dogs amongst your mates if they didn't have one.

The Chopper, on the other hand, had the gear lever placed just at nut height so that a stiff application of the brake would have your bollocks up into your throat as you slid forward onto it.

I lost count of the number of times I got off that bastard, walking like John Wayne and speaking like Alvin off the Chipmunks.


----------



## Skye666

Mikey81 said:


> Happy birthday x


Thank you


----------



## Skye666

Rob68 said:


> Happy Birthday Skye :bounce: :beer:
> 
> Some memories for you :thumb:


Lol love that thank you


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Morning oldies...I thought I'd share ..' It's my birfday' today who wants cake?? Damn another year I don't like it boooooo! :no:


Have a good one Skye and hope you get spoilt with gifts. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Morning oldies...I thought I'd share ..' It's my birfday' today who wants cake?? Damn another year I don't like it boooooo! :no:


Happy Birthday :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Morning oldies...I thought I'd share ..' It's my birfday' today who wants cake?? Damn another year I don't like it boooooo! :no:


Happy birthday Skye..... :thumb: .......Have a brill day sweetheart......


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Morning oldies...I thought I'd share ..' It's my birfday' today who wants cake?? Damn another year I don't like it boooooo! :no:


I've somehow missed this, Skye! A belated happy birthday to youAll the best xxx


----------



## tioc

Happy B'day Skye, hope ou had a good 'un.


----------



## Skye666

Thank you chaps!! It's been nice, chocolates, wine smellies, so if nothing else il be fat, drunk, and smelling sweet!!! Lol

How is everyone this eve??


----------



## tioc

shouting at the PC 'coz the bloody internet is playing up and my sky tv is goosed till thursday, so the mood in here is frosty to say the least.


----------



## Mingster

Happy birthday Skye:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Morning oldies...I thought I'd share ..' It's my birfday' today who wants cake?? Damn another year I don't like it boooooo! :no:


Happy birthday!


----------



## Skye666

tioc said:


> shouting at the PC 'coz the bloody internet is playing up and my sky tv is goosed till thursday, so the mood in here is frosty to say the least.


Oh noooo, well u should think of what U used to do before the days of sky tv!! Is there a wife having to look at that frosty face too??


----------



## Skye666

Thankyou @Mingster @dirk macquickly


----------



## Skye666

Skye666 said:


> Thankyou @Mingster @dirk macquickly


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Thankyou @Mingster @dirk macquickly


Thank you x. Hope you had a great day, with many more to come...


----------



## tioc

Skye666 said:


> Oh noooo, well u should think of what U used to do before the days of sky tv!! Is there a wife having to look at that frosty face too??


She'll be the wife next month and its her thats the frosty one, at least I've got the slowest broadband in Scotland to keep me amused , she has no telly and is now demanding to get on here to plan for the wedding, doesnt she know I've got crap to read and post on many forums :lol:


----------



## Skye666

@Mingster there will be no more that's it now!! And even more so as my crazy friends thought getting a tacky stripper would make me smile....erm nooooo poor boy was about 25 must have been terrified lol


----------



## Skye666

tioc said:


> She'll be the wife next month and its her thats the frosty one, at least I've got the slowest broadband in Scotland to keep me amused , she has no telly and is now demanding to get on here to plan for the wedding, doesnt she know I've got crap to read and post on many forums :lol:


Oh wow a wedding...do we all get an invite to see frosty face in her dress?? Lol don't be mean let her get on the net and plan or don't whinge when there's no cake!


----------



## Guest

Feeling my age today, shoulder aches like hell, and ive got a ton of garden clearance to do.

So much for my feasting and gym time


----------



## Guest

Hamster said:


> Hot bath and a whiskey


Dunno about whiskey, got a few largers and cider :laugh:

This shoulder pain, is ****ing me off now, its been a good 2 weeks with proper shoulder presses

Later I think ill try a hot water bottle, see if that helps.


----------



## Guest

Hamster said:


> Yea niggly injuries you can't just sort out and crack on are the worst.
> 
> Hope it gets better soon !


Cheers, you have visions of doing this training that way, cycle sorted then, a full stop, no point in these plans now until its cleared, may take up till christmas lol

Ah, things could be worse.


----------



## Guest

Hamster said:


> Chin up, could be worse, you could like pie and chips. :lol:


Yuk, actually changing your diet and not eating such foods, really builds up a dislike of such, taste bloody awful. 

And I wager a bet, with a body like yours, you stay well clear :laugh:


----------



## raptordog

50 means nothing....well lets see because its here today :whistling: ...The big five 0 guys and gals. 

Starting monday new training program and new cycle.... time to get some lean mass on these old bones........ :w00t:


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> 50 means nothing....well lets see because its here today :whistling: ...The big five 0 guys and gals.
> 
> Starting monday new training program and new cycle.... time to get some lean mass on these old bones........ :w00t:


Whayheyyy! First Dirk, now it's Raptordog with the Big 5-0. Have a great day, bud....


----------



## 25434

raptordog said:


> 50 means nothing....well lets see because its here today :whistling: ...The big five 0 guys and gals.
> 
> Starting monday new training program and new cycle.... time to get some lean mass on these old bones........ :w00t:


You're 50 today? Well in that case a very happy birthday to you. I hope you have a wonderful day....and don't worry, you won't collapse now you're ......errrrmmm...OLD....:laugh:.....warmest wishes to you...


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> 50 means nothing....well lets see because its here today :whistling: ...The big five 0 guys and gals.
> 
> Starting monday new training program and new cycle.... time to get some lean mass on these old bones........ :w00t:


Happy Birthday :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> 50 means nothing....well lets see because its here today :whistling: ...The big five 0 guys and gals.
> 
> Starting monday new training program and new cycle.... time to get some lean mass on these old bones........ :w00t:


Gosh..wouldn't wanna be that ancient..u poor thing listen make the most of today!! Lol....happy birthday have a great one :beer:


----------



## tioc

Happy B'day, hope its a good 'un :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

raptordog said:


> 50 means nothing....well lets see because its here today :whistling: ...The big five 0 guys and gals.
> 
> Starting monday new training program and new cycle.... time to get some lean mass on these old bones........ :w00t:


Happy birthday mate. 50's great.


----------



## latblaster

Ancient at 50....! It's about maturity & interpretation, not a number Skye. 

@Skye666


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Ancient at 50....! It's about maturity & interpretation, not a number Skye.
> 
> @Skye666


Can't comment. I've still got one year, two months, two days and 46 minutes to go


----------



## Guest

latblaster said:


> Ancient at 50....! It's about maturity & interpretation, not a number Skye.
> 
> @Skye666


Totally agree That's blatant ageism that 

Just finished my work before I start again at 12....I'm agy...normal staff useless all of them. .ill put any youngster to shame...age means **** all..


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Ancient at 50....! It's about maturity & interpretation, not a number Skye.
> 
> @Skye666


Naughty chair for me then :bounce: ancient ancient ancient! Old farts!


----------



## Guest

Skye666 said:


> Naughty chair for me then :bounce: ancient ancient ancient! Old farts!


I know your not supposed to ssk s lady her age..but please enlighten me on yours


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye's on this thread for a reason She doesn't need to elaborate.


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> Skye's on this thread for a reason She doesn't need to elaborate.


And thereby hangs a tale...well it looks like a tale!

"But I might see Cupid's fiery shaft

Quenched in the chaste beams of the watery moon" -A Midsummer Night's Dream, Act II, Scene 1

I rest my case, your honour.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> And thereby hangs a tale...well it looks like a tale!
> 
> "But I might see Cupid's fiery shaft
> 
> Quenched in the chaste beams of the watery moon" -A Midsummer Night's Dream, Act II, Scene 1
> 
> I rest my case, your honour.


For all my unboubted talents, I'm not well versed on Shakespeare. I think I get your drift!


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> For all my unboubted talents, I'm not well versed on Shakespeare. I think I get your drift!


Well call me Mr thicko, I believe I need some enlightenment


----------



## latblaster

The clue is the "Fiery Shaft"....


----------



## Guest

latblaster said:


> The clue is the "Fiery Shaft"....


Ok, on whom


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Well call me Mr thicko, I believe I need some enlightenment


 :huh: :confused1:


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> :huh: :confused1:


Your confused cause I ain't got a clue what u lot are on about


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Your confused cause I ain't got a clue what u lot are on about


I don't either. Positively utterly baffling! :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Anyways what u doing up so early..u wet the bed


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Anyways what u doing up so early..u wet the bed


Hungry. Like that werewolf that's waiting for you outside your care home when you leave:eek:


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> Hungry. Like that werewolf that's waiting for you outside your care home when you leave:eek:


Bring it on, I eat werewolfs for breakfast. .nom nom nom...licks lips


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Bring it on, I eat werewolfs for breakfast. .nom nom nom...licks lips


He's gonna get you...


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> He's gonna get you...
> View attachment 132663


Lovin the pink


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Morning everyone. Currently in a hotel room in Liverpool, after celebrating my 50th with a load of old mates. Had a great night and haven't got a hangover. Win win!


----------



## Skye666

Morning chaps.. @tkd67 I was 48 last week... How is everyone today..anyone for church??


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> And thereby hangs a tale...well it looks like a tale!
> 
> "But I might see Cupid's fiery shaft
> 
> Quenched in the chaste beams of the watery moon" -A Midsummer Night's Dream, Act II, Scene 1
> 
> I rest my case, your honour.


Tales of the unexpected, where cupids fiery shaft is studded in diamonds ...arrrrr girls best friend :wub:


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Morning everyone. Currently in a hotel room in Liverpool, after celebrating my 50th with a load of old mates. Had a great night and haven't got a hangover. Win win!


Big greasy fry up then:tt2: Glad you had a good night.

@skye Ooh yes. Church for some pleasant hymn singing.

48? You're still a schoolgirl!


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Tales of the unexpected, where cupids fiery shaft is studded in diamonds ...arrrrr girls best friend :wub:


Talk of fiery love shafts on church day is not to be tolerated!! None of that smut today! Have some respect for our Lord's day of rest:innocent:

Back to bed with Mrs LL I think:rolleyes:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Talk of fiery love shafts on church day is not to be tolerated!! None of that smut today! Have some respect for our Lord's day of rest:innocent:
> 
> Back to bed with Mrs LL I think:rolleyes:


The Lord loves a bit of banter il have u know!!!

Back to bed? Not fair


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Morning everyone. Currently in a hotel room in Liverpool, after celebrating my 50th with a load of old mates. Had a great night and haven't got a hangover. Win win!


Ah the sign's of "maturity", when you can go out on the tiles and wake up in the morning without any after effects ....



Skye666 said:


> Morning chaps.. @tkd67 I was 48 last week... How is everyone today..*anyone for church?*?


Does Wickes count?


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Morning everyone. Currently in a hotel room in Liverpool, after celebrating my 50th with a load of old mates. Had a great night and haven't got a hangover. Win win!


In Liverpool..wow this means u had a fab night out!! If u haven't got hangover u need to learn to let to dirky boy, but hope it was a good night.


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> The Lord loves a bit of banter il have u know!!!
> 
> Back to bed? Not fair


Yes. But only for an hour. And only to sleep:whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Ah the sign's of "maturity", when you can go out on the tiles and wake up in the morning without any after effects ....
> 
> Does Wickes count?


Haha no wickes does not count.... But chuck in some Hail Marys on the way il let I off


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Tales of the unexpected, where cupids fiery shaft is studded in diamonds ...arrrrr girls best friend :wub:


So you prefer the Ribbed Variety...?


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Yes. But only for an hour. And only to sleep:whistling:


Really?? I need a word with the mrs LL this wont do on a Sunday.


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Ah the sign's of "maturity", when you can go out on the tiles and wake up in the morning without any after effects ....
> 
> Does Wickes count?


Wickes' tiles


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> So you prefer the Ribbed Variety...?


Ribbed tights are great but getting those damn lines straight is a pain


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Really?? I need a word with the mrs LL this wont do on a Sunday.


Get her to wear some ribbed tights:rolleyes:

On second thoughts...no.


----------



## Guest

Thought I had stumbled on a sex thread


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Thought I had stumbled on a sex thread


You again! Are we the only two people daft enough to be up all night?

Sex thread? Nice idea but I think the Mods might have something to say about that!

Anyway, Mrs. LaurieLoz doesn't wear tights. She's best in a black, see-through sus....oo er...better stopfftopic:


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> You again! Are we the only two people daft enough to be up all night?
> 
> Sex thread? Nice idea but I think the Mods might have something to say about that!
> 
> Anyway, Mrs. LaurieLoz doesn't wear tights. She's best in a black, see-through sus....oo er...better stopfftopic:


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


>


This is odd. Talking to the same person pn two threads at the same time. Weird. :wacko:


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> This is odd. Talking to the same person pn two threads at the same time. Weird. :wacko:


Well don't worry about it you old git.

Moaner


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Well don't worry about it you old git.
> 
> Moaner


I ain't moaning! It's been a good natter. I'm happy!


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> I ain't moaning! It's been a good natter. I'm happy!


I bet your home, still ****ing got an hour to go :banghead:


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> I bet your home, still ****ing got an hour to go :banghead:


You guessed correct!


----------



## Laurieloz

Changing the subject.

I'm currently watching repeats of Alan Whicker's final TV series on BBC4 (incidentally the best TV channel). What a breath of fresh air this man was. Nobody does this sort of thing anymore. I'm toying with the idea of shelling out £60 for three DVD box sets of Whicker's World I've seen on Ebay. I may treat myself on pay day!

Along with David Attenborough, Whicker was the greatest documentary film maker.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Changing the subject.
> 
> I'm currently watching repeats of Alan Whicker's final TV series on BBC4 (incidentally the best TV channel). What a breath of fresh air this man was. Nobody does this sort of thing anymore. I'm toying with the idea of shelling out £60 for three DVD box sets of Whicker's World I've seen on Ebay. I may treat myself on pay day!
> 
> Along with David Attenborough, Whicker was the greatest documentary film maker.
> View attachment 132817
> View attachment 132818


agree completely about bbc4.


----------



## Guest

@Laurieloz mate your quite dapper with the pic posting I've tried the vids on my falaxy note this evening but have come up blank.

Some how the tablet is easier with copy and paste


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> @Laurieloz mate your quite dapper with the pic posting I've tried the vids on my falaxy note this evening but have come up blank.
> 
> Some how the tablet is easier with copy and paste


The vids I'm still having trouble with and my head can't take it anymore:mad:

I'm on a mobile all the time. It's really to copy a picture. I find the photo or image on the net and what you do is just press your finger on it and hold for about 3 secs. Then a message says "Save Image". Press that and it goes into my Gallery, in the 'downloads' section on my phone. Give it a go

And oh yes I'm a dapper gentleman!


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> The vids I'm still having trouble with and my head can't take it anymore:mad:
> 
> I'm on a mobile all the time. It's really to copy a picture. I find the photo or image on the net and what you do is just press your finger on it and hold for about 3 secs. Then a message says "Save Image". Press that and it goes into my Gallery, in the 'downloads' section on my phone. Give it a go
> 
> And oh yes I'm a dapper gentleman!


So that brings me to my second question..do uou use a computer at home or tablet or do you only use your phone for the forum


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> So that brings me to my second question..do uou use a computer at home or tablet or do you only use your phone for the forum


My wife took the internet out because I was on it all the time, so I got an android phone. Basically I was spending loads of money on Ebay without her knowing and we had a big argument. She won the fight.

I had a silly pay as you go phone and really started from scratch on the net as regards going on websites. This is the first real one I've been on. It's also the first time I've had to 'deal with' people who speak 'Internet' language. I've had to (and keep on having to) pick things up for myself, there's so much to learn. Especially for someone as ancient and out of touch with technology as I am:crying:


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> My wife took the internet out because I was on it all the time, so I got an android phone. Basically I was spending loads of money on Ebay without her knowing and we had a big argument. She won the fight.
> 
> I had a silly pay as you go phone and really started from scratch on the net as regards going on websites. This is the first real one I've been on. It's also the first time I've had to 'deal with' people who speak 'Internet' language. I've had to (and keep on having to) pick things up for myself, there's so much to learn. Especially for someone as ancient and out of touch with technology as I am:crying:


Blimey..could never happen in our house the youngest would fo his nut if we didn't have fibre optic...for his xbox...she's happy on here ipad and me on my galaxy tab :thumbup:

Forgot the galaxy note and iphones also. .


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Blimey..could never happen in our house the youngest would fo his nut if we didn't have fibre optic...for his xbox...she's happy on here ipad and me on my galaxy tab :thumbup:
> 
> Forgot the galaxy note and iphones also. .


Since my stepdaughter left home, my wife said there's no reason for having the net. Next thing I would get would be a tablet. Someday.

Meanwhile, we're all listening to a CD I put together entitled "79 From '79". It's as it says - 79 great tracks from 1979. I record them using Nero on a MP3 formatted CD and it runs for almost five hours. The Clash, Pistols, Squeeze, Ian Dury. Loads of new-wave. I had to keep it to the hits for the moron sheep people who are set in their ways. But I did add interesting acts too like Neil Young and Joy Division. Good speaker system in the warehouse. The main boss is away this week so I can crank it up:rockon:


----------



## Guest

Sounds good the only noise here are call bells and the odd groans...what time do you start work, is that 10pm till 6am, did wonder cause you went to the gym..I couldn't do that on my shifts there to long.


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Sounds good the only noise here are call bells and the odd groans...what time do you start work, is that 10pm till 6am, did wonder cause you went to the gym..I couldn't do that on my shifts there to long.


Yes. 10-6 Sun-Thurs. Good 'cos I get Fri and Sat nights off.

Depends how I feel but I'm usually at the gym for about 2.30pm three times a week plus Saturday afternoon for a real heavy session.

Feeling my age now so that's why I do a journal to keep me motivated. Greshie suggested that. Great advice from a very wise chap


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> Yes. 10-6 Sun-Thurs. Good 'cos I get Fri and Sat nights off.
> 
> Depends how I feel but I'm usually at the gym for about 2.30pm three times a week plus Saturday afternoon for a real heavy session.
> 
> Feeling my age now so that's why I do a journal to keep me motivated. Greshie suggested that. Great advice from a very wise chap


Yeah sounds like sense, there good shifts, I could do less but can't afford to do this yet.

Ill do a journal when I crank up the training, maybe in new year, not decided will also get a trainer, but that's all for the near future :thumbup:


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Yeah sounds like sense, there good shifts, I could do less but can't afford to do this yet.
> 
> Ill do a journal when I crank up the training, maybe in new year, not decided will also get a trainer, but that's all for the near future :thumbup:


Go for it.

By the way, you're gonna need this.......Don't miss. I'm unarmed! :w00t:


----------



## Guest

Thete you go again..the pic god


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Thete you go again..the pic god


Couldn't resist it. No more werewolf quips, Mr. Keane's gonna think I'm bonkers! :wacko:

Home time soon. Been a good laugh. Cheers:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> Couldn't resist it. No more werewolf quips, Mr. Keane's gonna think I'm bonkers! :wacko:
> 
> Home time soon. Been a good laugh. Cheers:thumbup1:


Yes it has, bet your home now..I've still got another hour :banghead:


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Yes it has, bet your home now..I've still got another hour :banghead:


Oh yes....

Heehee!


----------



## Mark.t

Advise needed.....I'm looking to boost / increase my test levels. I'm not looking to make any serious gains but just for overall health , maintenance and well being.As I'm 45 its getting harder to maintain the sessions at the gym without help, I'm just finishing 6 month cycle of gh so was looking for something when this finishes. The only thing I've done apart from gh was a short cycle of orals a long time ago and ended up with gyno as I didn't pct !

Very grateful for any input.


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> Thought I had stumbled on a sex thread


Now what would be the point of a sex thread in here???? Ur all old it would be a one post wam bam before u needed cocoa and slippers..oh this includes me too


----------



## Skye666

Mark.t said:


> Advise needed.....I'm looking to boost / increase my test levels. I'm not looking to make any serious gains but just for overall health , maintenance and well being.As I'm 45 its getting harder to maintain the sessions at the gym without help, I'm just finishing 6 month cycle of gh so was looking for something when this finishes. The only thing I've done apart from gh was a short cycle of orals a long time ago and ended up with gyno as I didn't pct !
> 
> Very grateful for any input.


Hi mark..I'm sure the Guys will help u with this it's a bit early for the old farts, even when they get up they need3 hours to drink tea use the commode etc ..lol I think I'm gonna die!!!!


----------



## kuju

Mark.t said:


> Advise needed.....I'm looking to boost / increase my test levels. I'm not looking to make any serious gains but just for overall health , maintenance and well being.As I'm 45 its getting harder to maintain the sessions at the gym without help, I'm just finishing 6 month cycle of gh so was looking for something when this finishes. The only thing I've done apart from gh was a short cycle of orals a long time ago and ended up with gyno as I didn't pct !
> 
> Very grateful for any input.


There are a range of test boosters available....most of which are garbage to be honest. I study this stuff for a living....and i'm 47...and SO wish they worked as well as the manufacturers claim.

They don't.

D-Aspartic Acid has promise definitely; so does Bulbine - but both suffer from a perenial problem of test boosters; feedback. Natural production is regulated by the Hypothalamus - when levels go above a certain point..natural production stops. So you can *theoretically* raise your natural levels to the top end of your natural range but that's it. Whether that results in any meaningful changes or performance improvements...highly debatable

THings like Longjack, Divanil etc - all show promise in raising libido and Divanil has some limited evidence to support its testosterone raising ability...but it's very limited. (And therefore, open to debate at best)

You don't get gyno because of poor (or lacking) PCT - you get gyno because you use a highly androgenic compound and/or you're sensitive to androgens and you don't use a SERM. Using a non-aromatising compound would negate the gyno issue (unless you then suffer a progestin relayed attack of gyno...in which case a SERM wouldn't be any use either and you should probably avoid steroids altogether!)

Truthfully? Your best bet to raise testosterone is either to focus on overall fitness (rather than a strictly bodybuilding style approach for instance), supplement vitamin E and Zinc (maybe ZMA but there's limited evidence for it to be honest) and get plenty of good quality sleep and sex. You can throw DAA in there and it may well have an effect, some people respond very well to it.

Beyond that - the best bet is to take testosterone or some derivative. Which then leads to other potential complications of course.



Skye666 said:


> Now what would be the point of a sex thread in here???? Ur all old it would be a one post wam bam before u needed cocoa and slippers..oh this includes me too


Speak for yourself! I can go at least two posts...........



Laurieloz said:


> Since my stepdaughter left home, my wife said there's no reason for having the net. Next thing I would get would be a tablet. Someday.
> 
> Meanwhile, we're all listening to a CD I put together entitled "79 From '79". It's as it says - 79 great tracks from 1979. I record them using Nero on a MP3 formatted CD and it runs for almost five hours. The Clash, Pistols, Squeeze, Ian Dury. Loads of new-wave. I had to keep it to the hits for the moron sheep people who are set in their ways. But I did add interesting acts too like Neil Young and Joy Division. Good speaker system in the warehouse. The main boss is away this week so I can crank it up:rockon:


That CD sounds awesome! It's inspired me to soundtrack my day with that lot instead of my usual techno fare.......... thank you


----------



## kuju

Skye666 said:


> Hi mark..I'm sure the Guys will help u with this it's a bit early for the old farts, even when they get up they need3 hours to drink tea use the commode etc ..lol I think I'm gonna die!!!!


*throws zimmer frame*


----------



## Guest

Skye666 said:


> Now what would be the point of a sex thread in here???? Ur all old it would be a one post wam bam before u needed cocoa and slippers..oh this includes me too


I know , were all past it, and not enough umph

Cant speak for anyone else, but I try my best


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

After my umbilical hernia op last December, i changed my workout to full-body twice a week, starting quite light for 2 sets of 10, i am now doing 3 sets of 10, apart from squats which i do first in the routine, i do 6 sets including warm ups sets, i am dropping body fat, and putting muscle on, plus morning wood is back, some times it seems to start early morning and last for hours, feeling more horny as well, not changed my diet or supps, so must be the routine.

PS i am 50 years old


----------



## Laurieloz

Ken Hutchinson said:


> After my umbilical hernia op last December, i changed my workout to full-body twice a week, starting quite light for 2 sets of 10, i am now doing 3 sets of 10, apart from squats which i do first in the routine, i do 6 sets including warm ups sets, i am dropping body fat, and putting muscle on, plus morning wood is back, some times it seems to start early morning and last for hours, feeling more horny as well, not changed my diet or supps, so must be the routine.
> 
> Yet another 50-year-old! Thread's thriving with 'em this week.
> 
> Sets of 10 in threes is a perfect way to train. Dunno why that gets you horny though?
> 
> I like to start off with a sinle 'warm-up' set of about 25-40 reps, going fast on a low weight.
> 
> Then I'll usually do 2-3 sets starting at 12 reps. My next set will be 10, then 8 reps and so on, but I'm increasing the weight on the lesser reps.
> 
> I'll often finish an exercise doing a continuous set to fail on the heaviest weight I can manage. Then I'll go to a different exercise. I rest no more than three mins between sets. I'm always feeling pumped and mean at the end of a session, if a tad f*cked!
> 
> PS i am 50 years old


oh no....my text has got mixed up with yours Ken. For anyone else, my reply starts with "Yet another....". And the last line doesn't refer to me. I'm not 50. Yet!


----------



## Skye666

kuju said:


> *throws zimmer frame*


Don't lie..2 posts and a wam bam would knock u out!


----------



## FLUKEY

Hi kujo, just spoken to someone who knows of a 16 year old who had to have surgery for gyno after taking large amounts of dianabol without any guidance from anyone whatsoever. Apart from this are the psychological scars.......!!!

ps I have tried to raise your profile but no success to leave my email


----------



## kuju

Skye666 said:


> Don't lie..2 posts and a wam bam would knock u out!


You underestimate me............ 

Honest...........


----------



## Greshie

Mark.t said:


> Advise needed.....I'm looking to boost / increase my test levels. I'm not looking to make any serious gains but just for overall health , maintenance and well being.As I'm 45 its getting harder to maintain the sessions at the gym without help, I'm just finishing 6 month cycle of gh so was looking for something when this finishes. The only thing I've done apart from gh was a short cycle of orals a long time ago and ended up with gyno as I didn't pct !
> 
> Very grateful for any input.


I use Test E .... find 1ml a week good as a general boost, anymore than that and I get hyper 

As for my age, I stopped counting when I reached 50 and that was several years ago lol


----------



## Skye666

@ greshie..it's not good getting hyper is it ..I get like that on a bag of skittles!!! Only have them on a slack day


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> @ greshie..it's not good getting hyper is it ..I get like that on a bag of skittles!!! Only have them on a slack day


Not at our age ....


----------



## latblaster

@Greshie

Now listen to me young man. I will not tolerate this talk of you being old or 'at my age'. We may not have time on our side, but the knowledge & experience we have....


----------



## kuju

Greshie said:


> I use Test E .... find 1ml a week good as a general boost, anymore than that and I get hyper
> 
> As for my age, I stopped counting when I reached 50 and that was several years ago lol


What dose is that? (1ml isn't a dose, it's a volume of liquid - my apologies if that sounds pompous; really not meant that way!)

Just curious - unless it's a very high dose product that's quite a high dose, self-medicated, HRT regime. Do you use it all the time? ie - not in cycles?

Maybe I should just try reading your journal eh.........


----------



## Greshie

kuju said:


> What dose is that? (1ml isn't a dose, it's a volume of liquid - my apologies if that sounds pompous; really not meant that way!)
> 
> Just curious - unless it's a very high dose product that's quite a high dose, self-medicated, HRT regime. Do you use it all the time? ie - not in cycles?
> 
> Maybe I should just try reading your journal eh.........


It is a volume of liquid and it's the measure on the bottle and on side of the syringe and I have no idea how to convert it into anything else!

It's self medicated about once a week and yes all the time

At some point I intend to come off it and when I get the classic low test symptoms toddle along to my GP .......


----------



## kuju

The label should have dose per mg on it................ ie: 100mg/ml (or whatever it is)

Just curious why you chose to do it that way; you won't get low test symptoms because...even if it's dosed at 50mg/ml (and it won't be lower than that) it's still pushing you into the upper reaches of natural production levels.


----------



## stephen123

Im 42 and just got back into training.I did a lot in the teens.I hope there is such a thing as muscle memory.


----------



## biglbs

stephen123 said:


> Im 42 and just got back into training.I did a lot in the teens.I hope there is such a thing as muscle memory.


You are too young to post here! 

Yes MM exists now s0d off and start an over 42 thread


----------



## biglbs

kuju said:


> What dose is that? (1ml isn't a dose, it's a volume of liquid - my apologies if that sounds pompous; really not meant that way!)
> 
> Just curious - unless it's a very high dose product that's quite a high dose, self-medicated, HRT regime. Do you use it all the time? ie - not in cycles?
> 
> Maybe I should just try reading your journal eh.........


I think Sir G is using 200mg/ml mate


----------



## kuju

biglbs said:


> You are too young to post here!
> 
> Yes MM exists now s0d off and start an over 42 thread
> View attachment 133020


Too young to post here.......... I hate him already....yoof of today. Pah. 



biglbs said:


> I think Sir G is using 200mg/ml mate


Ah right - seems like an odd choice then. Not exactly a stunning cycle but way too much for TRT.....hmm.


----------



## biglbs

kuju said:


> Too young to post here.......... I hate him already....yoof of today. Pah.
> 
> Ah right - seems like an odd choice then. Not exactly a stunning cycle but way too much for TRT.....hmm.


It has made a lot of difference to our buddies life,that is what matters realy I feel.


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Now what would be the point of a sex thread in here???? Ur all old it would be a one post wam bam before u needed cocoa and slippers..oh this includes me too


You haven't visited my journal have you?


----------



## kuju

biglbs said:


> It has made a lot of difference to our buddies life,that is what matters realy I feel.


Indeed - i'm not criticising  I am wondering whether a smaller dose more in line with TRT or a better dosed cycle would be better overall though. Of the two I would opt for the smaller dose. Essentially - I'm thinking about long term effects, especially at our age ....oh dear god I used *that* phrase!!! Ok shoot me now.....


----------



## Guest

kuju said:


> The label should have dose per mg on it................ ie: 100mg/ml (or whatever it is)
> 
> Just curious why you chose to do it that way; you won't get low test symptoms because...even if it's dosed at 50mg/ml (and it won't be lower than that) it's still pushing you into the upper reaches of natural production levels.


I would say probably 250mg per week, sounds bout right,if correct ... thought about this also, but dont need yet, maybe 100mg weekly for future reference.


----------



## biglbs

tkd67 said:


> I would say probably 250mg per week, sounds bout right,if correct ... thought about this also, but dont need yet, maybe 100mg weekly for future reference.


Nhs dosing was 250 mg sus every 3 weeks,i get testogel now,but only use it when off aas.


----------



## biglbs

kuju said:


> Indeed - i'm not criticising  I am wondering whether a smaller dose more in line with TRT or a better dosed cycle would be better overall though. Of the two I would opt for the smaller dose. Essentially - I'm thinking about long term effects, especially at our age ....oh dear god I used *that* phrase!!! Ok shoot me now.....


Don't look at my doses then buddy:lol:

oh and


----------



## Guest

Ah right...wasn't dure on nhs doses...I think whdn I push the outer limits ill enquire more..lol...for now just normsl cycles when done


----------



## biglbs

We are near 100 pages!


----------



## kuju

We're on 100 pages


----------



## biglbs

kuju said:


> We're on 100 pages


Oh yes I tipped it pmsl


----------



## raptordog

125mg every week hits the sweet spot for me  , find low dosing best. As when I do 500mg on cycle

its like you havent been on and still get the big hit......


----------



## Guest

Just watching the athletics which I recorded yesterday

Omg paula radcliffe in that short green dress...any day


----------



## Itsjayman02

46 yrs young trained in various martial arts over 17 yrs

About 28 yrs in the gym pumping iron

2 operations on my lower back

1 operation when I snapped my Achilles in 3 places

Current stats

6 ft

238 lb

15-16% BF

Train 5 days per week

Hopefully by end of cycle will be 15% BF

at around 225 lb

On cycle now 3 weeks in with tren a / test p / mast p

Long term goal is 13-14% BF and 210-15

Before I reach 50 in 3 years time !!


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> You haven't visited my journal have you?
> View attachment 133028
> View attachment 133029


Not yet ..what will I find?


----------



## biglbs

tkd67 said:


> Ah right...wasn't dure on nhs doses...I think whdn I push the outer limits ill enquire more..lol...for now just normsl cycles when done


What does Nhs know anyway,i like 250 sus every 2 weeks or less for trt!


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Not yet ..what will I find?


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/231583-biglbs-2-80-lb-dead-wood-gone-what-next.html


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/231583-biglbs-2-80-lb-dead-wood-gone-what-next.html


Wow u have had a journey and half!!!

Well done with the weight and the illness ...


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Wow u have had a journey and half!!!
> 
> Well done with the weight and the illness ...


Thanks ,but do you see not all of us are past it yet,it is the main cardio for myself and wife,she has lost two and a half stone too now,weighing just 11st 4 at 5'7":thumb:


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Thanks ,but do you see not all of us are past it yet,it is the main cardio for myself and wife
> View attachment 133101
> ,she has lost two and a half stone too now,weighing just 11st 4 at 5'7":thumb:


Lol..yes u are a good example!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Not yet ..what will I find?


a sink hole of sin and depravity


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> a sink hole of sin and depravity


Father forgive me kinda sin?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Father forgive me kinda sin?


robert johnson at the crossroads kinda sin


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> robert johnson at the crossroads kinda sin


You've sold your soul to the Devil? :devil2:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> You've sold your soul to the Devil? :devil2:


tried to. he wasn't interested. said it was too soiled.


----------



## tioc

Dirk McQuickly said:


> a sink hole of sin and depravity


sounds like my local, always good for a night out :2guns:


----------



## biglbs

tioc said:


> sounds like my local, always good for a night out :2guns:


Ours is better for a night in pmsl


----------



## Mingster

52 today:whistling:

Been a long night shift, I'm off to bed to celebrate


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> 52 today:whistling:
> 
> Been a long night shift, I'm off to bed to celebrate


Happy Mingday birth mate


----------



## latblaster

Happy Birthday Mingster....enjoy your day. :thumb:


----------



## tioc

Happy B'day hope its a good 'un.


----------



## kuju

Happy birthday! In fine form for 52......there's hope for us yet.........

Oh for gods sake - yet another of *those* sayings.......do you think we're genetically programmed to start coming out with "at my age" "when I was a lad" "Just twist it gently..."

Ok that last bit maybe less so...but still.......


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> 52 today:whistling:
> 
> Been a long night shift, I'm off to bed to celebrate


Happy Birthday mate  :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Birthday wishes for today


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> 52 today:whistling:
> 
> Been a long night shift, I'm off to bed to celebrate


Happy Birthday mate:thumbup1:


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> 52 today:whistling:
> 
> Been a long night shift, I'm off to bed to celebrate


Happy birthday big man..... :thumb: ......and may you have many more....


----------



## Mingster

Cheers guys. Just got up to bacon, egg and mushroom butties and some prezzies. Nothing else special planned for today as I'm back to work tonight. I have a week off from next Tuesday so will be having some fun from then


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> Cheers guys. Just got up to bacon, egg and mushroom butties and some prezzies. Nothing else special planned for today as I'm back to work tonight. I have a week off from next Tuesday so will be having some fun from then


So its Conquer, Pillage and Plunder showing mercy only to the frail and weak from tuesday onwards then....... :tongue:


----------



## Mingster

raptordog said:


> So its Conquer, Pillage and Plunder showing mercy only to the frail and weak from tuesday onwards then....... :tongue:


Mercy?

Please explain:confused1:


----------



## tioc

bbc 4 punk britania, quality TV :bounce:


----------



## hackskii

I am 53, will be 54 next month.


----------



## Laurieloz

tioc said:


> bbc 4 punk britania, quality TV :bounce:


Great! I'm watching it now. It was on a couple of years back in three parts. Loving it


----------



## Guest

tioc said:


> bbc 4 punk britania, quality TV :bounce:


Great something else I've missed tonight, but does sound familiar.

Must have seen it before:rolleyes:


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Great something else I've missed tonight, but does sound familiar.
> 
> Must have seen it before:rolleyes:


It will be on again. Right I'm off to sleep. Big day tomorrow. "100 rep sets" at the gym followed by kids party in the afternoon! I'll leave you with the 'big four' punk bands. Pistols, Clash, Stranglers, Damned. Quality stuff....


----------



## tioc

tkd67 said:


> Great something else I've missed tonight, but does sound familiar.
> 
> Must have seen it before:rolleyes:


It was mate, 3 or 4 years ago. BBC 4 on a friday night is pretty good, one genre every week, not always my style of music but usually well made programmes, I'm just wishing they show the history of reggae again, that was a great one going right back to early dance hall stuff all the way to modern day.


----------



## tioc

Laurieloz said:


> It will be on again. Right I'm off to sleep. Big day tomorrow. "100 rep sets" at the gym followed by kids party in the afternoon! I'll leave you with the 'big four' punk bands. Pistols, Clash, Stranglers, Damned. Quality stuff....
> View attachment 133290
> View attachment 133291
> View attachment 133292
> View attachment 133293


New Rose is still one of my favourite songs of all time






That album, DAMNED DAMNED DAMNED, was one of the first I bought with hard earned cash from a milk round :lol: still bloody working out a van nearly 40 years later


----------



## latblaster

Fooking love The Stranglers:






And then of course Golden Brown...I found out about this once....


----------



## Skye666

Happy belated @Mingster :thumb: loving the fact there's a whole bunch of Leo men in here they are said to be the very best u know!!!


----------



## 25434

Belated happy birthday to Mingster.....hope you had a lovely day......xxxxx

And morning to all wrinkles on board this thread....  x


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Happy belated @Mingster :thumb: loving the fact there's a whole bunch of Leo men in here they are said to be the very best u know!!!


Oh, I am without doubt Can't speak for the others but I'm sure they're pretty decent



Flubs said:


> Belated happy birthday to Mingster.....hope you had a lovely day......xxxxx


Cheers Flubs. Not much of a day tbh as I spent most of it in bed. On night shift this week. Off to bed in a minute yet again. Two more shifts to go...


----------



## biglbs

hackskii said:


> I am 53, will be 54 next month.


You done any 'love-in'threads lately buddy?


----------



## tioc

Flubs said:


> Belated happy birthday to Mingster.....hope you had a lovely day......xxxxx
> 
> And morning to all wrinkles on board this thread....  x


OI , i rersemble that comment :lol:


----------



## 25434

tioc said:


> OI , i rersemble that comment :lol:


Me too! Cool hey? :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

biglbs said:


> You done any 'love-in'threads lately buddy?


 @hackskii's in California. Still grooving to Jefferson Airplane and the Grateful Dead....but why not? :rockon:


----------



## Laurieloz

Of those early punk bands I never got to see the Sex Pistols. Too young, but I saw The Clash in 1985 but they were disintegrating by then - only half a band.

Saw The Stranglers with their current line-up and The Damned in '86.

The first band I ever saw live was Siouxsie & The Banshees at Bridlington Spa in 1979. I was only 14 and it scared me to death. I went with my dad who was disgusted, being more a fan of Glenn Miller!


----------



## Mingster

Saw the Stranglers in late '79, I believe it was. They were sh1te. Was one or the 3 worst gigs I've ever seen - the other two were Lindisfarne and Bad Company. I was very disappointed. Must have caught them on an off night...


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> @hackskii's in California. Still grooving to Jefferson Airplane and the Grateful Dead....but why not? :rockon:


You have never seen a 'love in ' thread have you mate,Hacks gets stoned and gives 'love' out to all and sundry! :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

Yup...we love you Hacks...sure. :thumbup1:

@hackskii


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Mingster said:


> 52 today:whistling:
> 
> Been a long night shift, I'm off to bed to celebrate


happy (belated) birthday mate!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

tioc said:


> It was mate, 3 or 4 years ago. BBC 4 on a friday night is pretty good, one genre every week, not always my style of music but usually well made programmes, I'm just wishing they show the history of reggae again, that was a great one going right back to early dance hall stuff all the way to modern day.


that reggae docco was great!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Happy belated @Mingster :thumb: loving the fact there's a whole bunch of Leo men in here they are said to be the very best u know!!!


we are indeed


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I saw the Clash on the on parole tour in 1978. I was 15. Brilliant.


----------



## Laurieloz

biglbs said:


> You have never seen a 'love in ' thread have you mate,Hacks gets stoned and gives 'love' out to all and sundry! :thumb:


Jeez. Sure thing man. Right on. I could really dig some of that funky scene 'bro. What time it is...kickin'. Meet you at the love in, Larry.


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Jeez. Sure thing man. Right on. I could really dig some of that funky scene 'bro. What time it is...kickin'. Meet you at the love in, Larry.


Haha is this a new laurieloz ??


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> Jeez. Sure thing man. Right on. I could really dig some of that funky scene 'bro. What time it is...kickin'. Meet you at the love in, Larry.


----------



## latblaster




----------



## tioc

Saw the clash twice in '80 and '81 at the Apollo in Glasgow, saw most of the major punk / skin bands at that time bar the pistols but made the mistake of going to see them in '96, and boy was it a mistake.

But the honour of the worst concert ever goes to Hawkwind in the early '90s, no naked dancer or Lemmy, just a few of the aging hippys I worked with and a very drunken skinhead me, I've never felt so out of place, even the women there had more hair than me , 'n that was just under their arms :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Haha is this a new laurieloz ??


 @biglbs

:laugh: Haha. No. Just a bit of a giggle. Some "jive talkin'" on a Saturday afternoon from yer dear ol' Uncle LaurieLoz.

Hey, check out that there blueberry cheesecake...Goddammit! It's a surefire cool 'n' tasty son of a bitch. Let's-a hear y'all holler. Cool dudes on the sidewalk!! :wacko:


----------



## fastcar_uk

butting in...most memorable gig for me was early 80`s at the marples in sheffield...the exploited with backing band discharge..of who were the LOUDEST band i ever heard..we came out to a load of black guys who were taking exception at the many skinheads in attendance..all hell broke loose we got a police escort to the train station and a copper told me to "fvck off home" "your barred from sheffield"

not bad at 15..we laughed at school the next day mind.

you wouldnt get this at a fvucking justin beiber concert.


----------



## Mingster

tioc said:


> Saw the clash twice in '80 and '81 at the Apollo in Glasgow, saw most of the major punk / skin bands at that time bar the pistols but made the mistake of going to see them in '96, and boy was it a mistake.
> 
> But the honour of the worst concert ever goes to Hawkwind in the early '90s, no naked dancer or Lemmy, just a few of the aging hippys I worked with and a very drunken skinhead me, I've never felt so out of place, even the women there had more hair than me , 'n that was just under their arms :whistling:


HaHa. Great stuff

I've actually seen Hawkwind a dozen times at least. Love them to bits But I can share your pain. I used to work as security at a large venue back in my youth and I was at a Madness/Specials/Selector gig on their first UK tour. The fact that I was a hairy assed, leather clad biker amongst a couple of thousand bloody mods didn't help the situation I can tell you:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

@fastcar_uk Are you still barred from Sheffield? I go to the Leadmill to see bands occasionally, a great venue. I know what you and @Mingster mean though about bands with a bad night....Lightning Seeds, Jethro Tull and even Fleetwood Mac!

Also, Fastcar....don't let word get out that you're a "Belieber"!


----------



## tioc

fastcar_uk said:


> butting in...most memorable gig for me was early 80`s at the marples in sheffield...the exploited with backing band discharge..of who were the LOUDEST band i ever heard..we came out to a load of black guys who were taking exception at the many skinheads in attendance..all hell broke loose we got a police escort to the train station and a copper told me to "fvck off home" "your barred from sheffield"
> 
> not bad at 15..we laughed at school the next day mind.
> 
> you wouldnt get this at a fvucking justin beiber concert.


I saw those 2 together in Glasgow at Tiffanys, might have been the same tour, think Anti Pasti and some local mob made up the numbers. Tiffanys had a wooden floor laid on tennis balls or some such for ballroom dancers, by christ it used to move when 1500 punks were going mental on it. Concert sticks in my mind because I met an old bird at it ( lol she must have been early 20s :lol: ) and was whisked away to a night of passion on a 58 bus, great days for a 15 year old .


----------



## Laurieloz

Under the back stairs at Wembley Arena with a girl 'waff' from RAF Northolt in '89. Went to see Deacon Blue. Word got around the base and I was "Real Gone Kid" for the rest of my tour there! :blush:


----------



## fastcar_uk

Laurieloz said:


> @fastcar_uk Are you still barred from Sheffield? I go to the Leadmill to see bands occasionally, a great venue. I know what you and @Mingster mean though about bands with a bad night....Lightning Seeds, Jethro Tull and even Fleetwood Mac!
> 
> Also, Fastcar....don't let word get out that you're a "Belieber"!


naa, i was back the week later to watch the damned...re jb...id like to be a pound behind him!


----------



## hackskii

biglbs said:


> You done any 'love-in'threads lately buddy?


Computer crashed at home, have been bringing it up again.



Laurieloz said:


> @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=191" target="_blank">hackskii</a>'s in California. Still grooving to Jefferson Airplane and the Grateful Dead....but why not? :rockon:


Actually love this song


----------



## Laurieloz

hackskii said:


> Computer crashed at home, have been bringing it up again.
> 
> Actually love this song


Wonderful stuff. From '87 I think and their biggest hit courtesy of MTV playing that ace video. Haven't seen that for years.

I have all the 'Dead's official albums and a load of bootlegs (shhhh!), including some of the "Dick's Picks" albums.

Their "Dark Star" epic is best on 1970's 'Live/Dead' album. It's their official version and is a full side of an album at 23 minutes.

I have a version which is on a bootleg from 1977 and goes on for 67 minutes!! - 15 minutes are just spent tuning up. A full CD with just one track on it!

I don't know if you're a fan, Hackskii. I just brought up the subject as we were talking about age and California. I guess that's what makes a thread


----------



## tioc

Dead Heads are the most obsessive fans ever, worse than Northern Soul geeks (see Steve Davis ).


----------



## hackskii

But, as I age my taste in music has changed from things like Metallica to all kinds of things.

Always liked Journey, and stuff like that, now it is more instrumental stuff that sooths my soul.

Something that helps me relax to be able to cope with all the incompetence that surrounds me....lol

Heavy metal, rap, and country western music I cant stand.

Once in a while heavy stuff if I am lifting, but it tends to make me get speeding tickets.... :lol:


----------



## latblaster

"A Dead Head sticker on a Cadillac"


----------



## Laurieloz

hackskii said:


> But, as I age my taste in music has changed from things like Metallica to all kinds of things.
> 
> Always liked Journey, and stuff like that, now it is more instrumental stuff that sooths my soul.
> 
> Something that helps me relax to be able to cope with all the incompetence that surrounds me....lol
> 
> Heavy metal, rap, and country western music I cant stand.
> 
> Once in a while heavy stuff if I am lifting, but it tends to make me get speeding tickets.... :lol:


I like a bit of metal, especially Metallica as you mentioned. And I'm certainly with you on ©rap "music".

Gimme some Springsteen, Who, Neil Young, Tom Petty to rock my boat.

For a chillout, I listen almost entirely to Pink Floyd. Wonderful pastoral gloom


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> "A Dead Head sticker on a Cadillac"


Mr. Henley at his songwriting peak on this one! Magnificent, like Billy Joel in full flow.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Don't be so down on rap! Check some old school rap, like epmd, stetsasonic, krs1. I love a bit of old rap. But then I love a bit of everything.


----------



## tioc

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Don't be so down on rap! Check some old school rap, like epmd, stetsasonic, krs1. I love a bit of old rap. But then I love a bit of everything.


Go right back , try Gil Scot Heron, man was 20 years ahead of his time, and his dad played football for celtic in the 50s, that alone makes it worth listening too


----------



## tioc

Who live in 2006 just starting on BBC 4


----------



## Laurieloz

On rap. I totally agree. The original scene was superb. Grandmaster Flash, Sugarhill Gang, etc. Great.

I was stating a personal opinion, not dictating what people must like.

Good doc on The Who. Saw them twice on that tour. Great band.


----------



## latblaster

Love this!


----------



## Laurieloz

@latblaster An unexpected rep about unremarkable rap:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Love this!


Gap Band. That's a real one-off sound. I still get dragged onto someone or other's grandmother's party for this.

Rowing that sodding boat really fu¢ks up my 48-year-old back and hamstrings!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

tioc said:


> Go right back , try Gil Scot Heron, man was 20 years ahead of his time, and his dad played football for celtic in the 50s, that alone makes it worth listening too


loved him. saw him live a couple of times. great loss.



Laurieloz said:


> On rap. I totally agree. The original scene was superb. Grandmaster Flash, Sugarhill Gang, etc. Great.
> 
> I was stating a personal opinion, not dictating what people must like.
> 
> Don't worry! I know you weren't dictating! Sorry, I should have put a smiley after my comment on rap.
> 
> Good doc on The Who. Saw them twice on that tour. Great band.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

did anyone see the documentary on Niles Rodgers that was on bbc4 a couple months ago? THat was really good.


----------



## Guest

Dirk McQuickly said:


> did anyone see the documentary on Niles Rodgers that was on bbc4 a couple months ago? THat was really good.


I must be a young , old guy...never heard of um


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

tkd67 said:


> I must be a young , old guy...never heard of um


You know his music. I guarantee it.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> did anyone see the documentary on Niles Rodgers that was on bbc4 a couple months ago? THat was really good.


I missed it, Dirk! He's a legend.

I enjoyed his set with Chic more than anything else at Glastonbury this year (on TV, I didn't go). @tkd67 He's the brains behind Chic and wrote or produced hits for them, Sister Sledge, Duran Duran(!), David Bowie's 'Let's Dance', and loads more:cool:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

that glastonbury set was immense. i've watched it twice. it's still on my box.


----------



## tioc

Dirk McQuickly said:


> did anyone see the documentary on Niles Rodgers that was on bbc4 a couple months ago? THat was really good.


I saw it, not my taste in music but the doco was very very good, describing holding court in the toilets of studio 54 with a bag of coke n a queue of lovelys :lol: , does he still tour with chic or was that a one off ?


----------



## dt36

Some new music for downloading to my garage gym today. Had a brief listen to Punk Goes... just now, and its not as hard as I thought it might be, but neither is it sh1te :tongue: .

Football Anthems will be a little selective editing to make 1 decent album out of it. No Sham 69 "Bubbles" though. However, West Ham did smash the Bluebirds 2-0 yesterday, so might not be a bad thing that it's not on the album... :whistling:

Various Artist - Punk Goes Classic Rock (2010) 320 vtwin88cube

http://kat.torrenticity.com/various-artist-punk-goes-classic-rock-2010-320-vtwin88cube-t4573347.html

100 Hits - Football Anthems (Various Artists) 4CD (2010)

http://kat.torrenticity.com/100-hits-football-anthems-various-artists-4cd-2010-t4157300.html

If you fancy them, use the magnet link "Download this file". I generally use Mutorrent ( µTorrent ).


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

tioc said:


> I saw it, not my taste in music but the doco was very very good, describing holding court in the toilets of studio 54 with a bag of coke n a queue of lovelys :lol: , does he still tour with chic or was that a one off ?


i think he is touring at the moment. don't think the poor bloke is long for this world though.


----------



## Laurieloz

tioc said:


> I saw it, not my taste in music but the doco was very very good, describing holding court in the toilets of studio 54 with a bag of coke n a queue of lovelys :lol: , does he still tour with chic or was that a one off ?


He's doing all the festivals this year with Chic. I was hoping to get to Bingley in September which has them, Primal Scream and the Human League, but I can't get digs. Shame.


----------



## kuju

I grew up a rock kid.....always wanted to be a Hells Angel when i was a kid - hung out with them for a while (as much as anyone could who wasn't you know..."in") - scared the crap out of me.Still....put me off the idea....

Grew up on a diet of blues and rock...and then pretty much everything that's been listed so far (although I now have a real passion for techno, breakbeat, house, and other electronic marvels....and teh first person to say "But it's not music" needs to go and stand in the corner and stay there).

I am equally happy listenign to John Martyn, Motorhead, Pink Floyd, The CLash, Jimmy Cliff, Eurythmics, Jeff Mills, Elite Force, Bob Dylan.......but resolutely *NOT* Chic!!!

I detest disco with a passion I can barely explain in mere words. I saw Chic at Beatherder festival his year.....dire beyond belief. They looked completely uninterested...but then they were playing disco so you know...that makes sense. Seriously - disco, pop and that utter tripe they have decided to call R&B (which for me...being allegedly an old timer....means BB King not those insipid ****s I keep seeing on TV...) - all of that needs burning. Music for teh lowest common denominator.

Not that i'm a musical nazi or anything............. 

SHould have added - Nile ROdgers I have time for; the man's a legend.....awesome producer. Even though he's produced a lot of music i hate.... And collaborated on that awful, awful, AWFUL, Daft Punk track.


----------



## Laurieloz

@kuju A valid viewpoint and it's your opinion. You don't preach and I respect that enormously.

I'm also a massive music fan as most people here know. I like 70's disco. It's basically different from today's pop rubbish in that computers were obviously not used in music then. These awful chintzy, trashy computer-generated 'beats' and 'assisted' vocals in music today was then done using brass sections and full orchestration. Genuine music. I'm afraid that anyone who says they have never danced to or even mildly enjoyed "Disco Inferno", "Native New Yorker" or anything from Saturday Night Fever may be lacking a sense of rhythm. But again, each to the own, etc, etc.

Disco, punk, blues, classic rock, songwriters, even classical music. I'm in heaven with it all.

Good post though, Kuju:thumbup1:


----------



## kuju

@Laurieloz - I see your point with 70's disco.........and i'm sure i've danced around to it before...i've been drunk many times in my youth after all 

It just doesn't move me - but then that's precisely why any debate abotu what sort of music is "good" is generally a non-starter. Music moves you. or it doesn't - it's entirely (almost) subjective....so defining "good" also becomes subjective.

The computer generated beats you bemoan though....they started in 70's disco. So did the assisted vocals. I utterly detest the vocoder nonsense that is around now (i'm not even going there with people who need autotuning software) - but it's been around a long time.

"I feel love" - an absolute classic i'm sure you'll agree. In fact - for someone who professes not to like disco...it's one of my favourite ever tracks. And it's almost entirely electronic. Grateful dead used eletronica, Talking Heads used it - the list goes on.

For me - whether something is genuine music revolves entirely round the person who made it. Did a musician make a piece of music that allowed him/her to express themselves in some way...whether it's a frivolous track that was never meant to be studied closely or a serious pieve of music meant to transport you.....who made it and why. THat's what makes genuine music for me.

And I find that every bit as much in electronica/techno/house/breakbeat etc as I ever did in Blues/Soul/Rock/Classical........

The actual instrument used is irrelevant I think - after all..........the guitar was just a "fad" at one point...a horrible new thing that would never make "proper" music.........

My problem with pop today is that it is vacuous and made purely for money. It is the commercialism I detest....well that and the fact that the lyrics and arrangement usually grate on me a fair bit.....

But hey - lots of people love it; that's why it's pop-ular.

Weird things...people.


----------



## kuju

Hmmm......I was actually basically agreeing with you there but not sure it ocmes across!!


----------



## Laurieloz

kuju said:


> Hmmm......I was actually basically agreeing with you there but not sure it ocmes across!!


Well I agree with you, bud. Although I do know about the history of dance music, the electronic beats I had in mind are the awful pop records if today which really behan with Stock Aitken Waterman, not the electronic side. That is superb.

Giorgio Moroder has to take credit fir most of that, along with Kraftwerk and even before that - Tangerine Dream.

The vocoder was pre-disco and despite being heralded by Peter Frampton, it was actually Joe Walsh who invented it. Rocky Mountain Way in '73.

I think we could go on forever about music, but the other reason I exist calls....it's time for the gym! 

Take care mate:thumb:


----------



## tioc

I'm not a disco fan but this song gets my respect in every way, changed disco to a more electronic euro sound than it had been, was in a lot of respects one of the first "dance" singles and she was the first pop star I lusted after, always did to be honest , absolutely stunning.


----------



## kuju

Laurieloz said:


> Well I agree with you, bud. Although I do know about the history of dance music, the electronic beats I had in mind are the awful pop records if today which really behan with Stock Aitken Waterman, not the electronic side. That is superb.
> 
> Giorgio Moroder has to take credit fir most of that, along with Kraftwerk and even before that - Tangerine Dream.
> 
> The vocoder was pre-disco and despite being heralded by Peter Frampton, it was actually Joe Walsh who invented it. Rocky Mountain Way in '73.
> 
> I think we could go on forever about music, but the other reason I exist calls....it's time for the gym!
> 
> Take care mate:thumb:


Oh yeah....... I couldn't agree more there. I remember an interview with Pete Waterman when SAW were at their..."height"...and therefore..ironically..one of music's lowest points; he said (as a justification for bland, faceless, generic pop and manufactured artists) "You can't say anything meaningful in three minutes".

Like for instance...any 3 minutes of Martin Luther King's most famous speech, or several tracks by John Martyn or Janis Joplin or Robert Johnson....or you know.."I love you". Gotta feel sorry for his wife - but then you also have to wonder what she's like....

But anyway - I didn't realise Joe Walsh invented the vocoder. Tw*t. I liked him as well....... meh.

But anyway - yes....the debate could go on, quite literally, forever...... but i'm just back from the gym and now can't work my fingers properly...

ENjoy 



tioc said:


> I'm not a disco fan but this song gets my respect in every way, changed disco to a more electronic euro sound than it had been, was in a lot of respects one of the first "dance" singles and she was the first pop star I lusted after, always did to be honest , absolutely stunning.


Love, love, LOVE this track. It *STILL* blows up a dancefloor...and I mean just about ANY dancefloor..now. I've played this at proper full-on techno nights and it's gone down a storm. Love it


----------



## Laurieloz

kuju said:


> Oh yeah....... I couldn't agree more there. I remember an interview with Pete Waterman when SAW were at their..."height"...and therefore..ironically..one of music's lowest points; he said (as a justification for bland, faceless, generic pop and manufactured artists) "You can't say anything meaningful in three minutes".
> 
> Like for instance...any 3 minutes of Martin Luther King's most famous speech, or several tracks by John Martyn or Janis Joplin or Robert Johnson....or you know.."I love you". Gotta feel sorry for his wife - but then you also have to wonder what she's like....
> 
> But anyway - I didn't realise Joe Walsh invented the vocoder. Tw*t. I liked him as well....... meh.
> 
> But anyway - yes....the debate could go on, quite literally, forever...... but i'm just back from the gym and now can't work my fingers properly...
> 
> ENjoy
> 
> Love, love, LOVE this track. It *STILL* blows up a dancefloor...and I mean just about ANY dancefloor..now. I've played this at proper full-on techno nights and it's gone down a storm. Love it


Pete Waterman...he beggars belief! Knows about as much about real music as Simon "Anti-Christ" Cowell. [email protected] all for causing the demise of genuine music. Killjoy [email protected]@rds!! :nono:

Anyway, they can't take away our memories or our knowledge:rockon:


----------



## Greshie

tioc said:


> I'm not a disco fan but this song gets my respect in every way, changed disco to a more electronic euro sound than it had been, was in a lot of respects one of the first "dance" singles and she was the first pop star I lusted after, always did to be honest , absolutely stunning.


OMG I've danced my bits off to that in the past! Donna Summer the disco diva !


----------



## dt36

Can't say I was a massive Disco fan, but always got down on the floor for The Gap Band "Oops Upside Your Head". Basically, it was a quick excuse for a quick feel of some bird you fancied in the school disco. Then, if you were lucky and she didn't slap you, you got to buy her a bag of KP Crisps and a Calypo Carton, followed by a snog round the side of the Chemistry lab.

Another highlight I always remember about school disco's was these two lads who always had a dance off to Kenny Loggin's Footloose. They would go for it big time with a crowd circled around them.


----------



## Mingster

Closest I've gotten to disco was when I took a lass to see Saturday Night Fever at the pics when it was first released. It was part of a double bill with Bruce Lee's Fists of Fury believe it or not, so it wasn't too bad a night in the end


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

@kuju reps for jeff mills! my favourite ever dj. seen him play a few times. have you heard his live cd 'live at the liquid lounge'? It's awesome. And agreed - that niles rodgers/daft punk collaboration was shit. Less than the sum of it's parts.


----------



## dt36

Dirk McQuickly said:


> @kuju reps for jeff mills! my favourite ever dj.


Dirk, mushroom season is not until next month :confused1: . We all know the best DJ everust, was Simon Bates at 11am on Radio 1 with "Our Tune". :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dt36 said:


> Dirk, mushroom season is not until next month :confused1: . We all know the best DJ everust, was Simon Bates at 11am on Radio 1 with "Our Tune". :thumb:


silly me. what was I thinking?


----------



## tioc

dt36 said:


> Dirk, mushroom season is not until next month :confused1: . We all know the best DJ everust, was Simon Bates at 11am on Radio 1 with "Our Tune". :thumb:


Nah it was "Mike Reid, Mike Reid 275 and 285, Mike Reid on National Radio One", god that jingle is so old its still on MW :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm sorry guys. John Peel. No contest. :rockon:

Simon Bates??


----------



## tioc

Laurieloz said:


> I'm sorry guys. John Peel. No contest. :rockon:
> 
> Simon Bates??


The Festive Fifty was taped every year and usually the tape broke by march it had been played so much .


----------



## dt36

The Mike Reid jingle was a classic, along with "Ooh Gary Davies, ooh Gary Davies, ooh Gary Davies on your radio".

Used to love catching the train to Barry Island to watch the roadshow. Happy days... :thumb:


----------



## dt36

Have a load of this then:

http://kat.torrenticity.com/usearch/peel%20sessions/


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dt36 said:


> Have a load of this then:
> 
> http://kat.torrenticity.com/usearch/peel%20sessions/


Brilliant. Bookmarked. Reps.


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Dirk, mushroom season is not until next month :confused1: .


Funny you should mention that...... was on the phone to a old mate last night, and we were

contemplating doing a pick and giving it a blast for old times sake......not sure if its agood idea or not..... :stuart:

Be interesting to see the affects, and the after thoughts now at 50 years old...think the last trip was when I was 24 lol.... :tongue:


----------



## tioc

dt36 said:


> Have a load of this then:
> 
> http://kat.torrenticity.com/usearch/peel%20sessions/


Excellent , some great ones on there


----------



## Laurieloz

tioc said:


> The Festive Fifty was taped every year and usually the tape broke by march it had been played so much .


You won't believe this, Tioc, but I have every one 1976-2004. I found them all on one DVD at a car boot sale a while back. Looks like someone has recorded them over the years. Most are the original shiws with Peel's introductions, the rest are the tracks 50-1. It was a dream come true finding these. The disc cost £5. Wish I could send you a copy!


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Have a load of this then:
> 
> http://kat.torrenticity.com/usearch/peel%20sessions/


Fantastic. Hate to be boastworthy but I've got six discs of sessions as well. Classic stuff.


----------



## latblaster

John Peel...what a guy he was, used to love Home Truths on R4 Sat mornings. Got me through some difficult times listening to him.

Apropos Lauries comment, I mean.


----------



## Laurieloz

For some reason I never heard Home Truths, but yes, an absolute legend and very important influentially. The bands he started on their way...wow!


----------



## Laurieloz

A nostalgia trip for you. Remember these when you were a kid?...and Morph! Happy days


----------



## latblaster

Loved everyone of them..except that sodding Bush Kangarooo...damn song's bouncing around my head now!

"Skippy our friend ever true" No! he wasn't! :lol:


----------



## tioc

God , havent seen pipkins for years theres some great memories there


----------



## tioc

latblaster said:


> Loved everyone of them..except that sodding Bush Kangarooo...damn song's bouncing around my head now!
> 
> "Skippy our friend ever true" No! he wasn't! :lol:


Every episode was

1 an accident happens right by skippy

2 skippy says "tchk tchk tchk tchk"

3 boy says" whats that skippy Bruce has fallen down the well and broke his leg ?"

4 big rescue.....closing credits


----------



## kuju

Dirk McQuickly said:


> @kuju reps for jeff mills! my favourite ever dj. seen him play a few times. have you heard his live cd 'live at the liquid lounge'? It's awesome. And agreed - that niles rodgers/daft punk collaboration was shit. Less than the sum of it's parts.


Hands down one of my favourite ever mixes!! I spent one year in particular basically seeing Mills wherever I could in teh UK. Awesome stuff. Lost it at Lost to him on soooooooo many occassions. Met him a couple of times - lovely bloke 

He's gone a bit too....off the wall ...for my taste on numerous occassions; much like Aphex Twin - but still. A legend. I remember going to see Kraftwerk at Tribal Gathering *YEARS* ago - they had a Detroit tent which was closed whilst Kraftwerk were on as nobody from the detroit crew wanted to miss them! Weirdest thing....down teh front watching Mills, Robert Hood etc etc all losing the plot to a bunch of white german guys being slightly weird..... Awesome event.

As for the new Daft Punk album - talk about riding the laurels. ...i've listened through to it a few times now; never again. Utterly dire I thought. Hey ho...some people love it.


----------



## kuju

Speakign of Rainbow...........

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1atuz_rainbow-twangers-episode_fun


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

kuju said:


> Hands down one of my favourite ever mixes!! I spent one year in particular basically seeing Mills wherever I could in teh UK. Awesome stuff. Lost it at Lost to him on soooooooo many occassions. Met him a couple of times - lovely bloke
> 
> He's gone a bit too....off the wall ...for my taste on numerous occassions; much like Aphex Twin - but still. A legend. I remember going to see Kraftwerk at Tribal Gathering *YEARS* ago - they had a Detroit tent which was closed whilst Kraftwerk were on as nobody from the detroit crew wanted to miss them! Weirdest thing....down teh front watching Mills, Robert Hood etc etc all losing the plot to a bunch of white german guys being slightly weird..... Awesome event.
> 
> As for the new Daft Punk album - talk about riding the laurels. ...i've listened through to it a few times now; never again. Utterly dire I thought. Hey ho...some people love it.


I was at that tribal gethering. watched kraftwerk, then on to watch Millsy in the detroit tent when it started up after kraftwerk finished. great night. had a chat with him once when he played at the end in london with laurent garnier. Though to be honest, I don't think I made much sense. He was very gracious about it.


----------



## kuju

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I was at that tribal gethering. watched kraftwerk, then on to watch Millsy in the detroit tent when it started up after kraftwerk finished. great night. had a chat with him once when he played at the end in london with laurent garnier. Though to be honest, I don't think I made much sense. He was very gracious about it.


HAHA!!!! No way! I think I was at that night at teh End too!! Awesome club that was. One of my favourites in London. Especially watching him or Sven Vath or Garnier.

Ahhhh happy days...when DJ's played proper sets. Not the massive line-ups with DJ's playing an hour each they have nowadays.....meh!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

kuju said:


> HAHA!!!! No way! I think I was at that night at teh End too!! Awesome club that was. One of my favourites in London. Especially watching him or Sven Vath or Garnier.
> 
> Ahhhh happy days...when DJ's played proper sets. Not the massive line-ups with DJ's playing an hour each they have nowadays.....meh!!


Damn right! I think Garnier did an 8 hr set in the smaller room that night!


----------



## sxbarnes

45 here or am I 46? Dunno

Been training off and on Finally got a decent gym and boards such as this are a godsend. All I had before was bloody Flex magazine and some overpriced pukey whey from Holland & Barrett


----------



## kuju

Speaking of crappy music.......... this is allegedly how One Erection are being advertised in Wales (I so wish this was true!!!)


----------



## sxbarnes

Spunk Trumpets PMSL


----------



## Laurieloz

kuju said:


> Speakign of Rainbow...........
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x1atuz_rainbow-twangers-episode_fun


:laugh::laugh:hahahahahaaaaaaaa!

Absolutely fantastic! Wait till the guys at work see that tonight.

Even the puppets' faces are a picture!


----------



## banafly

I started bodybuilding at 21 and stuck with it, i'm now early 40's and never missed more than a couple of weeks for holiday.

As you say needs are different, I am happy to have a slim muscular physique but when I was young I wanted to be the biggest guy in the gym.

I still never got my chest how I wanted, but everything else looks good.


----------



## Laurieloz

banafly said:


> I started bodybuilding at 21 and stuck with it, i'm now early 40's and never missed more than a couple of weeks for holiday.
> 
> As you say needs are different, I am happy to have a slim muscular physique but when I was young I wanted to be the biggest guy in the gym.
> 
> I still never got my chest how I wanted, but everything else looks good.


We all go through that mate. See a photo of Arnie and want to be the same overnight.

As long as you're happy with what you've got, that's great.

Oh, welcome to the oldies thread. And the site. And you're first 'like' from ol' LaurieLozzer!


----------



## raptordog

latblaster said:


> Loved everyone of them..except that sodding Bush Kangarooo...damn song's bouncing around my head now!
> 
> "Skippy our friend ever true" No! he wasn't! :lol:


Just for @latblaster ............






Sorry my old mate...I could not resist it..... :lol:


----------



## latblaster

@raptordog

Seriously mate, I am creased with laughter. :lol:

You ba stard.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

for @kuju - https://www.facebook.com/events/199828256840419/

interesting, eh?


----------



## kuju

Dirk McQuickly said:


> for @kuju - https://www.facebook.com/events/199828256840419/
> 
> interesting, eh?


NIce - some of my mates are going to that. Sadly i'm going to and possibly playing at a mate's housewarming in LIverpool. Not that sadly I have to say as it's a bunch of people I haven't seen for a long time and it'll be fun.....but still....Millsy and Hood.

Can't f'in stand Ruskin though - bores me to tears and makes a proper meal of mixing. Yay three decks......impressive but still.... I played on eth same bill as him a couple of times - didn't impress in person either.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

kuju said:


> NIce - some of my mates are going to that. Sadly i'm going to and possibly playing at a mate's housewarming in LIverpool. Not that sadly I have to say as it's a bunch of people I haven't seen for a long time and it'll be fun.....but still....Millsy and Hood.
> 
> Can't f'in stand Ruskin though - bores me to tears and makes a proper meal of mixing. Yay three decks......impressive but still.... I played on eth same bill as him a couple of times - didn't impress in person either.


you got mates in Liverpool? I'm from Liverpool. Was up there last week for my 50th. Had a great time. A mate of mine was playing at a club there so we all went along. Great fun.


----------



## Mark.t

Just ordered ordered Zma, bulbine and DAA ......... Having a younger mrs is getting expensive lol !!!


----------



## Mark.t

Can anyone explain clearly to this old fart how to post up a profile pic ! Feeling worse as most of you lot have managed it lol


----------



## kuju

Dirk McQuickly said:


> you got mates in Liverpool? I'm from Liverpool. Was up there last week for my 50th. Had a great time. A mate of mine was playing at a club there so we all went along. Great fun.


Until a few months ago I lived in LIverpool and i still work there. Moved over to Manchester about 3 months ago.


----------



## Laurieloz

Mark.t said:


> Can anyone explain clearly to this old fart how to post up a profile pic ! Feeling worse as most of you lot have managed it lol


A profile pic is used on your own Profile Page but I'm presuming you want a pic to accompany your user name on your posts?

Settings - Change Avatar - Chose File. You can add from your gallery on your PC or phone, or from the net.

Don't forget to Save Changes. Good luck


----------



## We5ty

45 & a half, checking in!

Been lurking on the forum mostly since Jan and now I think it's time to step out of the shadows. I don't mean that in a coming out of the closet way either, straight as an arrow here!

Rather annoyingly, I seem to have to now wait for my posts to be approved by a moderator, for example I posted in the Welcome section around lunchtime yesterday and the post still isn't visible at 08:43 today! Pretty frustrating stuff really.

Perhaps if a mod could explain why this is, will it change, am I just not welcome here?

Thanks.

Edit: Wait, that posted straight away, so wtf is going on? Still can't see my Welcome thread, is it something to do with how you post i.e. New Thread, +Reply to Thread button or quick reply? I'm confused!


----------



## latblaster

We5ty said:


> 45 & a half, checking in!
> 
> Been lurking on the forum mostly since Jan and now I think it's time to step out of the shadows. I don't mean that in a coming out of the closet way either, straight as an arrow here!
> 
> Rather annoyingly, I seem to have to now wait for my posts to be approved by a moderator, for example I posted in the Welcome section around lunchtime yesterday and the post still isn't visible at 08:43 today! Pretty frustrating stuff really.
> 
> Perhaps if a mod could explain why this is, will it change, am I just not welcome here?
> 
> Thanks.


No it's not that at all mate, you're very welcome here. :thumb: ..it's really all to do with our age. The mods check us out to make sure we've not got dementia, that's all. :lol:

Srs, new members often have their posts checked by a mod first, & different mods take longer. After a while when you deemed 'ok' they won't be checked.

Anyway...got any favourite music you wanna share with us 'elderly members?


----------



## We5ty

Thanks @latblaster

You know the great thing about dementia is that you get to meet new people every day!

Weird about the posting thing as back in Jan I posted straight away without a problem, then tried again few weeks back and was like wtf is going on, why do I need to be moderated? I felt like a bad boy!

As for music, I've always liked such a wide range of music styles it's so hard to say any particular one artist, style or album is a favourite. Though if I was pushed to take one album with me to a desert island it would probably be Alter Bridge ABI.


----------



## Laurieloz

We5ty said:


> Thanks @latblaster
> 
> You know the great thing about dementia is that you get to meet new people every day!
> 
> Weird about the posting thing as back in Jan I posted straight away without a problem, then tried again few weeks back and was like wtf is going on, why do I need to be moderated? I felt like a bad boy!
> 
> As for music, I've always liked such a wide range of music styles it's so hard to say any particular one artist, style or album is a favourite. Though if I was pushed to take one album with me to a desert island it would probably be Alter Bridge ABI.


Hi mate. Welcome to 45+ Pleased you got sorted with the postings.

We've got a good little thread going here. Dinosaurs rule OK!

As for music, whatever rocks your boat. We have a cut-off date of 1952 though.


----------



## We5ty

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. Welcome to 45+ Pleased you got sorted with the postings.
> 
> We've got a good little thread going here. Dinosaurs rule OK!
> 
> As for music, whatever rocks your boat. We have a cut-off date of 1952 though.


Hi Laurieloz, no I don't think I'm still allowed to post New Threads yet, or at least without needing approval by a mod, as my Welcome thread isn't up yet (24hrs now lol). Odd thing is, new threads didn't need approval back in Jan for me. Anyway, I'm sure it is just temporary.

Dino's lol, and 1952 Jeez, I wasn't born then, but I suppose if I said the Stones then I'd be safe as they've been around in every decade since the 1800's haven't they! te he :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

We5ty said:


> Hi Laurieloz, no I don't think I'm still allowed to post New Threads yet, or at least without needing approval by a mod, as my Welcome thread isn't up yet (24hrs now lol). Odd thing is, new threads didn't need approval back in Jan for me. Anyway, I'm sure it is just temporary.
> 
> Dino's lol, and 1952 Jeez, I wasn't born then, but I suppose if I said the Stones then I'd be safe as they've been around in every decade since the 1800's haven't they! te he :lol:


 @Milky Can you advise on this please? :thumb:


----------



## dt36

"Hello boys, just a cheese burger, large portion of fries and a diet coke".

'We only do fvckin' hotdogs'

"Well, fvckin' hotdog it is then boys"


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. Welcome to 45+ Pleased you got sorted with the postings.
> 
> We've got a good little thread going here. Dinosaurs rule OK!
> 
> As for music, whatever rocks your boat. We have a cut-off date of 1952 though.


Au contraire!


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Au contraire!


Ha! Dirk, fantastic. What I really meant, p!sstaking, was Vera Lynn or Glenn Miller.

Love ol' John Lee. What's this new guy gonna think of us! :rolleye:

I'm sat on a bus after a sesh, coming home. Lots of real ales:beer:

Gotta knuckle down tomorrow at the gym.

Enjoying a rest!

Take care bud:thumbup1:


----------



## We5ty

Laurieloz said:


> Ha! Dirk, fantastic. What I really meant, p!sstaking, was Vera Lynn or Glenn Miller.
> 
> Love ol' John Lee. What's this new guy gonna think of us! :rolleye:
> 
> I'm sat on a bus after a sesh, coming home. Lots of real ales:beer:
> 
> Gotta knuckle down tomorrow at the gym.
> 
> Enjoying a rest!
> 
> Take care bud:thumbup1:


Nout wrong with a bit of John Lee Hooker "Boom boom boom boom!"


----------



## andyhuggins

We5ty said:


> Nout wrong with a bit of John Lee Hooker "Boom boom boom boom!"


Great tune


----------



## We5ty

andyhuggins said:


> Great tune


That, Cream, Crossroads & Fleetwood Mac, Need your love so bad are probably my three all time greatest blues tracks! You gotta love Clapton's & Peter Green's guitar playing.

Edit: Inb4 Crossroads is a Robert Johnson track!


----------



## richie777

We5ty said:


> That, Cream, Crossroads & Fleetwood Mac, Need your love so bad are probably my three all time greatest blues tracks! You gotta love Clapton's & Peter Green's guitar playing.
> 
> Edit: Inb4 Crossroads is a Robert Johnson track!


BB King was even quoted as saying the sweetest sounding tone and playing was Peter Greene.

Seeing how he ended up is quite sad.


----------



## mark_star

right peeps, time I popped in here and here's my two penneth worth


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I feckin love Billie Holliday. Reps!


----------



## mark_star

if you don't love the lady, you ain't got no soul


----------



## richie777

look in on this thread every few days and I've seen it go seamlessly from punk rock and New York 70's glam to Billie Holiday.

Bravo, I say.

Bravo :clap:


----------



## mark_star

there we go, being rather self indulgent but what the hell


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

richie777 said:


> look in on this thread every few days and I've seen it go seamlessly from punk rock and New York 70's glam to Billie Holiday.
> 
> Bravo, I say.
> 
> Bravo :clap:


you missed out detroit techno


----------



## richie777

Dirk McQuickly said:


> you missed out detroit techno


I think even Kraut Rock got a mention.


----------



## Fletch68

Dirk McQuickly said:


> you missed out detroit techno


I guess you had to be there.....


----------



## raptordog

latblaster said:


> *it's really all to do with our age. The mods check us out to make sure we've not got dementia**,*


Really....:no:......well thats me fcuked lads :whistling: .............nice knowing you guys..... :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Soooo I learnt about this guy last night...I think he is a bloody mazing!! Best with headphones on...

Thoughts gentlemen?


----------



## redwing

only read bits of the thread as ive only just seen it and not really posted to much on the forum as I post on another one as well but im liking it, as for 45 plus trainers im 44 and absolutely love training so good luck to all the overs.

Gotta make the most of what youve got.


----------



## Laurieloz

redwing said:


> only read bits of the thread as ive only just seen it and not really posted to much on the forum as I post on another one as well but im liking it, as for 45 plus trainers im 44 and absolutely love training so good luck to all the overs.
> 
> Gotta make the most of what youve got.


Don't worry, Redwing. We'll let you in. You can be our tea boy


----------



## We5ty

latblaster said:


> Soooo I learnt about this guy last night...I think he is a bloody mazing!! Best with headphones on...
> 
> Thoughts gentlemen?


I'm liking it, talented chap.


----------



## redwing

Laurieloz said:


> Don't worry, Redwing. We'll let you in. You can be our tea boy


lmao


----------



## Laurieloz

redwing said:


> lmao


Imao...sorry but I'm technologically virginal. What's that?

If you were 45+ you wouldn't know what that meant either. Help!


----------



## Laurieloz

Aha! Found out..."In my arrogant opinion". Apparently.

Stupid internet jargon. Wouldn't see that in the Collins English!? :huh:


----------



## tioc

If we'er going that far back how about






or


----------



## Skye666

redwing said:


> only read bits of the thread as ive only just seen it and not really posted to much on the forum as I post on another one as well but im liking it, as for 45 plus trainers im 44 and absolutely love training so good luck to all the overs.
> 
> Gotta make the most of what youve got.


If ur 44 I'm sure there's a forfeit before u can come in!


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Imao...sorry but I'm technologically virginal. What's that?
> 
> If you were 45+ you wouldn't know what that meant either. Help!


It's like back in the day before computers u know we wrote letters and signed it SWALK


----------



## Skye666

And for the record.....what happened to Terence Trent derby?? Anyone know heard one of his songs other day and thought where did he go.


----------



## tioc

Skye666 said:


> And for the record.....what happened to Terence Trent derby?? Anyone know heard one of his songs other day and thought where did he go.


meh , I take your Terrence Trent derby and raise you Seal...........

better singer, better songs and he maried a super model :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

tioc said:


> meh , I take your Terrence Trent derby and raise you Seal...........
> 
> better singer, better songs and he maried a super model :tongue:


Gasp!!!!! Nooooooo.....get up outta ya rocking chair grandmother!!! C'mon for class lyrics mehhhhhhh :clap:


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Gasp!!!!! Nooooooo.....get up outta ya rocking chair grandmother!!! C'mon for class lyrics mehhhhhhh :clap:


Just for you.... :wub:






It is  a joke.


----------



## tioc

cheesy 80s music .............


----------



## andyhuggins

Imagination :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Just for you.... :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a joke.


It's no joke it's official....u love me lats!!! Awwwwww thank you ....sign ya name la la la laaaaaa.


----------



## tioc

andyhuggins said:


> Imagination :whistling:


Wernt they Just an illusion................................................


----------



## Skye666

tioc said:


> cheesy 80s music .............


That's poo poo!


----------



## tioc

Skye666 said:


> That's poo poo!


I know :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

tioc said:


> Wernt they Just an illusion................................................


LOL yeah they sure were.


----------



## latblaster

@Skye666

Can this...can this really be true? OMFG!!


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> @Skye666
> 
> Can this...can this really be true? OMFG!!


Haha ..yep...suck it up lats hehe


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Aha! Found out..."In my arrogant opinion". Apparently.
> 
> Stupid internet jargon. Wouldn't see that in the Collins English!? :huh:


mate, it's and L, not an I, as in LMAO, as in laughing my ass off.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

morning everyone. this should start the day off nicely -


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> And for the record.....what happened to Terence Trent derby?? Anyone know heard one of his songs other day and thought where did he go.


He had his five minutes and was replaced by contempoararies like Lemar and Usher, other faceless plastic 'soul boys'.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> mate, it's and L, not an I, as in LMAO, as in laughing my ass off.


Oh noooooo!! Can't believe I'm so stupid! mg: Apologies to @redwing I thought it didn't make much sense in the context of things.

@tioc Seal - you've got it mate. A superb soul singer.

@andyhuggins Imagination. Not really, but I know where you're coming from. That's chinos and silk shirts era

@Dirk McQuickly Tim Buckley......we're back on track:thumbup1:

Have a great weekend, oldies!


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> It's like back in the day before computers u know we wrote letters and signed it SWALK  [/quote
> 
> When I was away from home on a tour with the Army, my missus would always spray some of her perfume on my Blueys (envelopes). Where they would be mixed with the other guys mail the smell would make its way on to theirs. I think that following christmas, every girlfriend or wife of our section had Anais Anais for a present.


----------



## dt36

Havn't listened to the Top 40 in ages. Is Bryan Adams still at number 1?


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Havn't listened to the Top 40 in ages. Is Bryan Adams still at number 1?


Hahahaa. No. He was knocked off the top spot by One Dimension last week.

The charts are pointless these days, unless you're a 12-year-old girl sat in a bus stop carrying ice skates.

Hardly a guitar or a drum kit in sight. Simon "Anti-Christ of Rock" Cowell saw to that:nono:


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Aww nice girlfriend....and I love Anais Anais still wear it now!! It's a step up from..lavender lol


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> So sweet..Lavender & a pretty frock!
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Hmmm can't say I'm pretty frock type more of a ..Lara croft


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Oooh. Go steady, Skye!


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Yes she was a nice girlfriend. Turned into a nice wife as well.  Think I'll buy her some Anais Anais for her birthday in October, cos I am soft...


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Why what might happen???? :bounce:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> :tt2: (sorry)


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

up bright and early. off to anfield for the man u game. there's been new membership card readers installed and they're causing havoc at the turnstiles, so I'm leaving plenty of time. If it's not sorted today there'll be murder!


----------



## latblaster

Bit of Robert Cray for you all...this man is a sensational guitar player, it's one of my favourite tracks. Enjoy!! :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

While I'm in the mood a great cover of Clapton's "Old Love"


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Bit of Robert Cray for you all...this man is a sensational guitar player, it's one of my favourite tracks. Enjoy!! :thumb:


Classic 80's blues. I had that album on cassette. Good to hear that again.

Another guitarist of Cray's ilk is Roy Buchanan. Quite a talent:rockon:


----------



## latblaster

...Carlos!


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> up bright and early. off to anfield for the man u game. there's been new membership card readers installed and they're causing havoc at the turnstiles, so I'm leaving plenty of time. If it's not sorted today there'll be murder!


Enjoy! Not that I'm a football supporter but as its man united....yayyyyy!


----------



## Skye666

Morning chaps...just my regular Sunday morning visit before church :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> ...Carlos!


I'm enjoying all this. I've literally just woken up and I'm watching these in bed while my wife makes the toast.

I have an amazing bootleg of Santana. Live at the Fillmore 1968. Includes a fantastic 30-minute jam "Freedom".

I can't post videos via my phone. I will have to get connected back to the net on my PC!!


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> up bright and early. off to anfield for the man u game. there's been new membership card readers installed and they're causing havoc at the turnstiles, so I'm leaving plenty of time. If it's not sorted today there'll be murder!


Enjoy the game, Dirk


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Morning chaps...just my regular Sunday morning visit before church :whistling:


Morning Skye.

Enjoy your morning at church.

I wonder if they will be singing the blues?! :innocent:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Morning Skye.
> 
> Enjoy your morning at church.
> 
> I wonder if they will be singing the blues?! :innocent:


They most certainly will not lozzer..we do abit of a Motown shuffle to start to find pur pew, praise The Lord for all we are blessed with me and the vicar have a bit of rap, then it's all bump and grind to busta rhymes then I get to making the vicar a shake and he gives me a protein cake :thumb: love Sundays ....


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> They most certainly will not lozzer..we do abit of a Motown shuffle to start to find pur pew, praise The Lord for all we are blessed with me and the vicar have a bit of rap, then it's all bump and grind to busta rhymes then I get to making the vicar a shake and he gives me a protein cake :thumb: love Sundays ....


Er...some cosmic and groovy church you go to, Skye.

I know you're having us on. You're a rock chick in disguise!


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Er...some cosmic and groovy church you go to, Skye.
> 
> I know you're having us on. You're a rock chick in disguise!


Lol..yh I wish I could go to church and it was like that. Nope I'm really..just heading to the gym, for a play with legs.


----------



## Guest

almost there , 44 today , not been training for about 9 months now but have root sleeve injections in my back booked for october and im hoping i can start again next year , i miss the gym and my back going made me sit down and think '****inell im getting old' as when younger injury's lasted days not months and i now have to warm up like a lizard in a morning to get going  , i guess im unlucky- as already stated there are people on here older than me that are still in good nick and going strong


----------



## Laurieloz

pugster said:


> almost there , 44 today , not been training for about 9 months now but have root sleeve injections in my back booked for october and im hoping i can start again next year , i miss the gym and my back going made me sit down and think '****inell im getting old' as when younger injury's lasted days not months and i now have to warm up like a lizard in a morning to get going  , i guess im unlucky- as already stated there are people on here older than me that are still in good nick and going strong


Happy Birthday, Pugster. You can have a one-year subscription to our thread on approval! Hope things work out okay with your back.

@Skye666 Didn't think you went to church. Enjoy your gym session....playing with your legs!


----------



## latblaster

Yup, I think @pugster should be given special dispensation to join in on here. :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

What happened to that venue by Kings Cross station on a Sunday? It used to be called the Church. We would get the train there sometimes in the 90s and have a proper session, then on to a pub just around the corner. Got in a few knots there, but had a good laugh also.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Yup, I think @pugster should be given special dispensation to join in on here. :thumbup1:


Bribe us with Jelly Babies, methinks!


----------



## sxbarnes

dt36 said:


> What happened to that venue by Kings Cross station on a Sunday? It used to be called the Church. We would get the train there sometimes in the 90s and have a proper session, then on to a pub just around the corner. Got in a few knots there, but had a good laugh also.


It got moved to kentish town forum aka town and country club. Now at clapham junction.


----------



## dt36

sxbarnes said:


> It got moved to kentish town forum aka town and country club. Now at clapham junction.


You done this one then mate?

Some of the sights on stage were always a good giggle. Girls would be shouting at the fellas to get their tops off, then some girl would always get up and outdo the muscle guy by getting her top off. :beer:

What's the age group there now?


----------



## sxbarnes

Na mate. Just know where it is now. Its for all the Aussies to watch there rules football on a Sunday morning iirc

Catch a train from clapham to shepherds bush about 4pm. Some of the sights have to be seen to be believed.

Would be a good laugh though:beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Age group all 20s. Not many of us old cnuts


----------



## richie777

All youse +45s stuck to naming guitarists who are all older than you ... Cray, Clapton, Santana ...

Really?

Age 49, 11months and 6 days

Gotta go with ...

Synyster Gates

Not a metal head myself but this guy was classically / jazz trained (to a point) and this dirty white boy can just plain play his a$$ off

Loving the new Avenged Sevenfold album released last week: Hail To The King.

But then you lot sound a bit "past it" ..........


----------



## Laurieloz

richie777 said:


> All youse +45s stuck to naming guitarists who are all older than you ... Cray, Clapton, Santana ...
> 
> Really?
> 
> Age 49, 11months and 6 days
> 
> Gotta go with ...
> 
> Synyster Gates
> 
> Not a metal head myself but this guy was classically / jazz trained (to a point) and this dirty white boy can just plain play his a$$ off
> 
> Loving tdhe new Avenged Sevenfold album released last week: Hail To The King.
> 
> But then you lot sound a bit "past it" ..........


OK I'll start.

1. I ain't "past it".

2. In the past year I've seen Gaslight Anthem, Rival Sons, Tame Impala, Vintage Trouble and many other bands. All youngsters in their 20's.

The blues music from today was just an incidental topic of discussion. I'm sure the rest of the guys on this thread listen to more recent bands also.

You're quite welcome on our thread mate, just an understanding is required

Over to you, guys....wanna elaborate?


----------



## richie777

Laurieloz said:


> OK I'll start.
> 
> 1. I ain't "past it".
> 
> 2. In the past year I've seen Gaslight Anthem, Rival Sons, Tame Impala, Vintage Trouble and many other bands. All youngsters in their 20's.
> 
> The blues music from today was just an incidental topic of discussion. I'm sure the rest of the guys on this thread listen to more recent bands also.
> 
> You're quite welcome on our thread mate, just an understanding is required
> 
> Over to you, guys....wanna elaborate?


was just kidding around

sorry

didn't mean to post in your thread without getting your permission


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Enjoy the game, Dirk
> View attachment 134643


certainly did!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> OK I'll start.
> 
> 1. I ain't "past it".
> 
> 2. In the past year I've seen* Gaslight Anthem*, Rival Sons, Tame Impala, Vintage Trouble and many other bands. All youngsters in their 20's.
> 
> The blues music from today was just an incidental topic of discussion. I'm sure the rest of the guys on this thread listen to more recent bands also.
> 
> You're quite welcome on our thread mate, just an understanding is required
> 
> Over to you, guys....wanna elaborate?


Jealous from a 50+ guy.


----------



## Laurieloz

richie777 said:


> was just kidding around
> 
> sorry
> 
> didn't mean to post in your thread without getting your permission


No cheek required, just maturity!


----------



## Guest

ha, last band i saw was the ramones (when they were still alive)...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> No cheek required, just maturity!


he got banned! I was just beginning to like him!


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> he got banned! I was just beginning to like him!


Banned?! What. For being stroppy in our thread? What did he do? Who cares?


----------



## Laurieloz

Hamster said:


> Internet is full of trolls. Breeding ground.


Didn't a troll live under the bridge?

The Billy Goats Gruff wanted to get to the other field over the bridge for the greener grass, but the troll was waiting to eat them! :wacko:


----------



## latblaster

He got rude to Milky & Ackee...think he was another banned person from a few months back.

Being aggressive & rude to people who you don't know & will never meet. What sad people they must be to get their kicks in this way.

Never mind it's about maturity - or lack of it, & although I notice the years behind me, the understanding I now have of most of my life is worth it.


----------



## Skye666

richie777 said:


> All youse +45s stuck to naming guitarists who are all older than you ... Cray, Clapton, Santana ...
> 
> Really?
> 
> Age 49, 11months and 6 days
> 
> Gotta go with ...
> 
> Synyster Gates
> 
> Not a metal head myself but this guy was classically / jazz trained (to a point) and this dirty white boy can just plain play his a$$ off
> 
> Loving the new Avenged Sevenfold album released last week: Hail To The King.
> 
> But then you lot sound a bit "past it" ..........


Past it u say ???? :gun_bandana:

Hmmm. Me and u gonna have words mr richie!!!


----------



## Guest

latblaster said:


> He got rude to Milky & Ackee...think he was another banned person from a few months back.
> 
> Being aggressive & rude to people who you don't know & will never meet. What sad people they must be to get their kicks in this way.
> 
> Never mind it's about maturity - or lack of it, & although I notice the years behind me, *the understanding I now have of most of my life is worth it.*


well said (and something some people never work out or realise) , a lot of people just end up with a bucketful of regrets.


----------



## Skye666

@pugster happy birthday..and good luck with the injection..u will be back on ur feet in no time after that, seriously even less than week!!


----------



## Laurieloz

You know I think it's a well considered move for Gareth Bale.

£760m is more than he's getting with his comedy double act. Hope they think of Norm too


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning! Continuing the 1970's nostalgia trip. Do you remember these as a kid?......

Still clinging desperately onto my youth:crying:


----------



## raptordog

These were the dogs swingers...... played for hours.....


----------



## Laurieloz

Fantastic!


----------



## Laurieloz

Anybody start their journey to bodybuilding superstardom with one of these. I think my dad bought me mine about 1982!...

Perhaps the ladies on this thread had these?.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

^^ bullworker!


----------



## andyhuggins

Bullworker lol


----------



## raptordog

The good old Bullworker..... christ that brings back memories of many wasted hours..... :lol:

Had one of these babies too....think they took em of the market for health issues, people with black eyes

and teeth missing, also if you got your nipple in the open spring it was not fun....... well maybe just a little..... :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> The good old Bullworker..... christ that brings back memories of many wasted hours..... :lol:
> 
> Had one of these babies too....think they took em of the market for health issues, people with black eyes
> 
> and teeth missing, also if you got your nipple in the open spring it was not fun....... well maybe just a little..... :tongue:


Ha! Oh yes. That spring thingy. Bloody dangerous bit of kit. Used to use it a lot. Again, more of a teenage toy-cum-bouncer kosh than a serious bodybuilding tool. I used to go around the garden smashing up plants with it!:laugh:


----------



## vetran

^^^ prety sure it was called a spenby bar i had one and the first time i tried it (about 16)i couldent shift it, my dad said give it here and he bent the fcker right round, he was my hero lol


----------



## Laurieloz

When I got really strong laugh at about 16, I could bend it and hold the thing in one hand.

Trouble was, I daren't let the thing loose!


----------



## AlcoFunk

Time 2 get some advice from the fossils me thinks! Haha I'm messing, although I could use your wisdom. At 5ft 8, age 21, I'm walking around with the arm span of someone who is just over 6 ft! And apparently I have shortish looking biceps? I can fit 3 fingers in the gap between the bicep and 4arm crease, anyway dudes my questions are, does having this arm span mean I can build my arms 2 the size someone 6ft could? Or will my 5ft 8 frame only allow the growth someone my height could achieve with a normal arm span? Also, with having this extra 4 inch of arm will my body have prepared itself for this? And could this benefit me in anyway? Could of worded this much better, thanks people!


----------



## Laurieloz

The Great 45+ Thread Picture Quiz.

No.1: New wave vocalists.

Here are 15 photos to identify. All had hits in 1979-80.

Answers on Monday:rockon:

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.

10.

11.

12.

13.

14.

15.

Good luck


----------



## latblaster

1: Elvis Costello

2: Ian Dury

3: Gary Numan


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> 1: Elvis Costello
> 
> 2: Ian Dury
> 
> 3: Gary Numan


Paused for breakfast mate? 

Hey guys it's okay if you copy of everybody else because they may not be correct.

Most of these are easy anyway, butI do have another five 'difficult' ones I may add later on


----------



## Laurieloz

AlcoFunk said:


> Time 2 get some advice from the fossils me thinks! Haha I'm messing, although I could use your wisdom. At 5ft 8, age 21, I'm walking around with the arm span of someone who is just over 6 ft! And apparently I have shortish looking biceps? I can fit 3 fingers in the gap between the bicep and 4arm crease, anyway dudes my questions are, does having this arm span mean I can build my arms 2 the size someone 6ft could? Or will my 5ft 8 frame only allow the growth someone my height could achieve with a normal arm span? Also, with having this extra 4 inch of arm will my body have prepared itself for this? And could this benefit me in anyway? Could of worded this much better, thanks people!


Hi mate. Forgive me, but what a strange question?

I don't know. I suppose it depends on your body structure, frame size and genetics.

If you're a relatively little fella but with monkey-length arms and biceps half way up your upper arms, it's a strangely unusual body shape.

Not having a go but if you get on the bodybuilding road and train to the book, your body and its muscles may even out more.

Most people are naturally in proportion and a big part of bodybuilding is to be symmetrical in your build.

I'm a fossil of course, but I keep my form best I can.

At 6'3" my arms are long but are proportionate to my height. My biceps fill my arms from the elbow crease to the base of my shoulder like most people with well-developed biceps.

Perhaps you should post your question to one of the more specialist forums. Maybe 'Form & Technique'. @Pscarb Can you help?


----------



## Rob68

latblaster said:


> 1: Elvis Costello
> 
> 2: Ian Dury
> 
> 3: Gary Numan


4. Hazel o connor

5. Adam Ant

6. Fergal sharkey

7. Chrissie Hynde

8. Robert palmer

9. ????????????

10.Toyah

11.souixe sou(spelling lol)

12.Debbie Harry

13.Billy Idol

14. ???????

15. ??????

Numbers 9,14,15 not sure about ... cant for the life of me think of his name no.14

No,14 is it Joe Jackson ?


----------



## Laurieloz

Can't say


----------



## Rob68

Laurieloz said:


> Can't say


Right im not playing anymore then :lol: :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

No. You'll get the answets on Monday. Gives more people a chance.

As threatened....here are the more difficult five. I would be very surprised if anyone gets them all.....

16.

17.

18.

19.

20.

As I say, all had at least one hit single as lead singer or as a solo artist.


----------



## latblaster

19...Can't think who that is but I remember he used to annoy me!


----------



## Rob68

latblaster said:


> 19...Can't think who that is but I remember he used to annoy me!


Just for you @latblaster


----------



## latblaster

Thank you Robert!


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> 4. Hazel o connor
> 
> 5. Adam Ant
> 
> 6. Fergal sharkey
> 
> 7. Chrissie Hynde
> 
> 8. Robert palmer
> 
> 9. ????????????
> 
> 10.Toyah
> 
> 11.souixe sou(spelling lol)
> 
> 12.Debbie Harry
> 
> 13.Billy Idol
> 
> 14. ???????
> 
> 15. ??????
> 
> Numbers 9,14,15 not sure about ... cant for the life of me think of his name no.14
> 
> No,14 is it Joe Jackson ?


9. Nick Lowe.

14. Joe Jackson.

15. Laurieloz:whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Anybody start their journey to bodybuilding superstardom with one of these. I think my dad bought me mine about 1982!...
> View attachment 134809
> 
> 
> Perhaps the ladies on this thread had these?.....
> 
> View attachment 134810
> View attachment 134811


Haha I didn't have one but remember them.


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> 9. Nick Lowe.
> 
> 14. Joe Jackson.
> 
> 15. Laurieloz:whistling:


Any idea`s on 16 - 20 ?

No.17 is bugging me lol


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> Any idea`s on 16 - 20 ?
> 
> No.17 is bugging me lol


Mmmmm...He looks familiar but annoyingly no idea.

Might have to neg Laurie


----------



## Rob68

Mingster said:


> Mmmmm...He looks familiar but annoyingly no idea.
> 
> Might have to neg Laurie


My finger is hovering


----------



## Mingster

Rob68 said:


> My finger is hovering


I don't like being discombobulated this time of the morning:cursing:


----------



## sxbarnes

17 Midge Ure?? Ultravox

God there were some strange fcukers in those days!


----------



## luther1

20 is the lead singer of mr mister,I think. broken wings fame


----------



## kuju

Ah Debbie Harry....my second crush (first was Joanna Lumley as Purdey in the New Avengers...).. I met her at a gig when I was about 16 (had a backstage pass no less!).

She was wearing a black bin bag and boots and a huge smile.

I shook her hand and I think I managed to say something suave and sophisticated like "mmmmmfffnnppll.....mmfffflllaaaarggglewomp" before nearly passing out with excitement.

Looking back of course - I curse myself for not at least trying to get a kiss. Or a quickie.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

elvis costello

ian dury

gary numan

hazel o'connor

adam ant

fergal sharky

chrissie hind

robert palmer

nick lowe

toyah

siouxsie

debbie harrie

billy idol

graeme parker (?)

lena lovich


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> elvis costello
> 
> ian dury
> 
> gary numan
> 
> hazel o'connor
> 
> adam ant
> 
> fergal sharky
> 
> chrissie hind
> 
> robert palmer
> 
> nick lowe
> 
> toyah
> 
> siouxsie
> 
> debbie harrie
> 
> billy idol
> 
> graeme parker (?)
> 
> lena lovich


Impressive. Almost correct.

Not saying yet!


----------



## sxbarnes

Lena Lovich was some nutty bitch


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> No. You'll get the answets on Monday. Gives more people a chance.
> 
> As threatened....here are the more difficult five. I would be very surprised if anyone gets them all.....
> 
> 16.
> View attachment 135063
> 
> 
> 17.
> View attachment 135064
> 
> 
> 18.
> View attachment 135065
> 
> 
> 19.
> View attachment 135066
> 
> 
> 20.
> View attachment 135067
> 
> 
> As I say, all had at least one hit single as lead singer or as a solo artist.


dave vanian

pete shelley

dunno

ba robertson

now that's graeme parker! - the other one that I thought was graeme parker was Joe Jackson


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> dave vanian
> 
> pete shelley
> 
> dunno
> 
> ba robertson
> 
> now that's graeme parker! - the other one that I thought was graeme parker was Joe Jackson


You may or may not be right. Hee hee:sneaky2:

By the way, I've got ten album covers ready for next time. If you guys are happy with all this brain teasing!


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> The good old Bullworker..... christ that brings back memories of many wasted hours..... :lol:
> 
> Had one of these babies too....think they took em of the market for health issues, people with black eyes
> 
> and teeth missing, also if you got your nipple in the open spring it was not fun....... well maybe just a little..... :tongue:


Ay the secret of my success pmsl,i had


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Ay the secret of my success pmsl,i had


I seem to remember the bullworker looking different to that one guys.


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> I seem to remember the bullworker looking different to that one guys.


YES this was a musculator the bullworker was a sprung stick....


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> YES this was a musculator the bullworker was a sprung stick....


Spendy musculator was the proper name if I remember right :whistling: ....I had the chrome version, bigger than the one above.

Strange thing is for the life of me I cannot find a pic on google of the original one..... are we really that old that

google cannot go back that far.....:laugh:

Though times have changed these days, perhaps I should be looking on bedtime heaven or love honey, these are probley

the new sex toys of today...... :lol:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Spendy musculator was the proper name if I remember right :whistling: ....I had the chrome version, bigger than the one above.
> 
> Strange thing is for the life of me I cannot find a pic on google of the original one..... are we really that old that
> 
> google cannot go back that far.....:laugh:
> 
> Though times have changed these days, perhaps I should be looking on bedtime heaven or love honey, these are probley
> 
> the new sex toys of today...... :lol:


Lol that was it though mine was The super musculator in chrome:001_tt2:


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Lol that was it though mine was The super musculator in chrome:001_tt2:


So thats why you have more muscle mass than me..... cheater..... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm thinking that you're enjoying this quiz, lads.

It's important to me that it's fun. I wouldn't want to be making a nuisance of myself forcing this upon you all if it's not what yiu want on the thread.

What do you think...do you want more of these, or should it be a one-off?


----------



## sxbarnes

More more

We will tell ya when we get fed up haha


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> I'm thinking that you're enjoying this quiz, lads.
> 
> It's important to me that it's fun. I wouldn't want to be making a nuisance of myself forcing this upon you all if it's not what yiu want on the thread.
> 
> What do you think...do you want more of these, or should it be a one-off?


It's fun as long as you give us the answers!


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's fun as long as you give us the answers!


OK OK. Fair enough.

Due to overwhelming public outcry, here are the answers to the new wave picture quiz:

1. Elvis Costello

2. Ian Dury

3. Gary Numan

4. Hazel O'Connor

5. Adam Ant

6. Feargal Sharkey

7. Chrissie Hynde

8. Robert Palmer

9. Nick Lowe

10. Toyah

11. Siouxsie

12. Debbie Harry

13. Billy Idol

14. Joe Jackson

15. Lene Lovich

16. Dave Vanian (The Damned)

17. Pete Shelley (Buzzcocks)

18. Jona Lewie

19. B.A. Robertson

20. Graham Parker

Well done and thanks for taking part. I think Dirk got the most right.

New quiz in a few minutes


----------



## Rob68

Laurieloz said:


> OK OK. Fair enough.
> 
> Due to overwhelming public outcry, here are the answers to the new wave picture quiz:
> 
> 1. Elvis Costello
> 
> 2. Ian Dury
> 
> 3. Gary Numan
> 
> 4. Hazel O'Connor
> 
> 5. Adam Ant
> 
> 6. Feargal Sharkey
> 
> 7. Chrissie Hynde
> 
> 8. Robert Palmer
> 
> 9. Nick Lowe
> 
> 10. Toyah
> 
> 11. Siouxsie
> 
> 12. Debbie Harry
> 
> 13. Billy Idol
> 
> 14. Joe Jackson
> 
> 15. Lene Lovich
> 
> 16. Dave Vanian (The Damned)
> 
> 17. Pete Shelley (Buzzcocks)
> 
> 18. Jona Lewie
> 
> 19. B.A. Robertson
> 
> 20. Graham Parker
> 
> Well done and thanks for taking part. *I think Dirk got the most right.*
> 
> New quiz in a few minutes


Only cos he copied my answers :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz

Due to the phenomenal success of the new wave quiz, here's another one.

Can you identify these album sleeves? I'll post the answers when it looks like you've had enough brain scratching....

Album titles AND Artist please.

1. 

2. 

3. 

4. 

5. 

6. 

7. 

8. 

9. 

10. 

Good luck guys


----------



## Rob68

5. The Beatles -Abbey Road

6. Primal Scream - Screamdelica

Thems the only 2 i recognise


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Due to the phenomenal success of the new wave quiz, here's another one.
> 
> Can you identify these album sleeves? I'll post the answers when it looks like you've had enough brain scratching....
> 
> Album titles AND Artist please.
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 135129
> 
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 135130
> 
> 
> 3.
> View attachment 135132
> 
> 
> 4.
> View attachment 135133
> 
> 
> 5.
> View attachment 135135
> 
> 
> 6.
> View attachment 135136
> 
> 
> 7.
> View attachment 135137
> 
> 
> 8.
> View attachment 135138
> 
> 
> 9.
> View attachment 135139
> 
> 
> 10.
> View attachment 135140
> 
> 
> Good luck guys


more difficult!

1 - dunno

2.- dunno

3 - roxy music country life

4 king crimson - in the court of the crimson king (?)

5. beatles - abbey road

6. primal scream - screamadelica

7. new order - power, corruption lies

8. joy division - unknown pleasures

9 pink floyd - heart mother

10. led zep 4

edit - atom heart mother!


----------



## Mingster

2. Genesis - Nursery Crimes.

And what Dirk said.


----------



## Rob68

1 . Oasis - Masterplan ...

Says the masterplan on the blackboard,bit sneaky by lauriel as it was a B-side compilation album


----------



## Laurieloz

I take my hat off to you guys!!

Took me ages to compile that and post the pics through Tapatalk.

I'll just say now that between you all the answers are correct. No point in me giving the answers.

I thought some of those would test you.

What do I do next??  Do you want another one?


----------



## Laurieloz

I take my hat off to you guys!!

Took me ages to compile that and post the pics through Tapatalk.

I'll just say now that between you all the answers are correct. No point in me giving the answers.

I thought some of those would test you.

What do I do next??  Do you want another one?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

bring it


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> bring it


I'm trying to think of something:huh:


----------



## AlcoFunk

Laurieloz, just wanna say cheers 4 the reply a few pages back haha, gave me some thought, my frame is quite stocky so I have decided 2 not worry anymore and just shut the hell up and train, become a beast at whatever I decide 2 do, made some great gains on the ceps n that and they don't seem so short with my new found peaks haha, thanks again man! Ile be alright...climb some trees or something.


----------



## Laurieloz

AlcoFunk said:


> Laurieloz, just wanna say cheers 4 the reply a few pages back haha, gave me some thought, my frame is quite stocky so I have decided 2 not worry anymore and just shut the hell up and train, become a beast at whatever I decide 2 do, made some great gains on the ceps n that and they don't seem so short with my new found peaks haha, thanks again man! Ile be alright...climb some trees or something.


Haha. You climb some trees while I climb some walls thinking of a quiz for this lot:laugh:

Good luck with the training mate.


----------



## latblaster

King Crimson...they were bloody good. "The fate of all mankind I fear, is in the hands of fools"


----------



## Mingster

latblaster said:


> King Crimson...they were bloody good. "The fate of all mankind I fear, is in the hands of fools"


In the Court of the Crimson King was the third album I ever bought...Still have it in the attic lol.


----------



## latblaster

Mingster said:


> In the Court of the Crimson King was the third album I ever bought...Still have it in the attic lol.


Yup, used to listen to that with some Red Leb...remember that?


----------



## Mingster

latblaster said:


> Yup, used to listen to that with some Red Leb...remember that?


If you can remember it was no good:lol: :lol:


----------



## Rob68

Name the bands from the anagrams .

1. Slant eyed

2. Elite chop

3. The oarsmen

4. Men in radio

5. Hoodster

6. Art is home

7. Go to sheriff

8. Artists ride


----------



## Laurieloz

Rob68 said:


> Name the bands from the anagrams .
> 
> 1. Slant eyed
> 
> 2. Elite chop
> 
> 3. The oarsmen
> 
> 4. Men in radio
> 
> 5. Hoodster
> 
> 6. Art is home
> 
> 7. Go to sheriff
> 
> 8. Artists ride


Good one Rob, though I'm hopless at these. I may need all day, you git


----------



## Mingster

Hoodster - the doors.

Elite chop - the police.

I've got a headache already...


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> Hoodster - the doors.
> 
> I've got a headache already...


I know mate. Same here. @Rob68 Are they all bands or are some singers?

And are they all from the same era?


----------



## Mingster

Artists ride - dire straits.

Men in Radio - iron maiden.

Artists Home - aerosmith.

That's it - I'm worn out. Here's a one for Rob...Cnut68aisRob


----------



## Rob68

Laurieloz said:


> I know mate. Same here. @Rob68 Are they all bands or are some singers?
> 
> And are they all from the same era?


All Bands from roughly the same era although one is around now but was formed from another band who`s lead singer died



Mingster said:


> Artists ride - dire straits.
> 
> Men in Radio - iron maiden.
> 
> Artists Home - aerosmith.
> 
> That's it - I'm worn out. Here's a one for Rob...Cnut68aisRob


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm working on this now. I prefer Mingster's!


----------



## Laurieloz

Yessss. Got one!

Go to Sheriff....Foo Fighters.


----------



## Laurieloz

Got the other two.

Slant eyed......Steely Dan.

The oarsmen.......The Ramones.

I had to look through my A-Z of bands list fo this bugger. 3000 bloody groups. And didn't start finding them till I reached 'R'.

well done, Rob. Think I enjoyed it:crying:


----------



## Laurieloz

Films now.

Identify the 10 movies.

1. 

2. 

3. 

4. 

5. 

6. 

7. 

8. 

9. 

10. 

Off you go, then. I'm off to the gym!

Dunno who's gonna sweat more


----------



## sxbarnes

, jaws, the shining ,the spy who loved me


----------



## Laurieloz

sxbarnes said:


> , jaws, the shining ,the spy who loved me


Clue: Pulp Fiction isn't there.


----------



## Laurieloz

Sorry guys. No.10 appears twice. How the f*ck did that happen?

This should have been No.10....



Stupid phone:mad:


----------



## sxbarnes

Laurieloz said:


> Clue: Pulp Fiction isn't there.


Thought I deleted that before anyone would notice haha:whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

Amityville horror


----------



## Laurieloz

sxbarnes said:


> Amityville horror


Might be:sneaky2:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Spendy musculator was the proper name if I remember right :whistling: ....I had the chrome version, bigger than the one above.
> 
> Strange thing is for the life of me I cannot find a pic on google of the original one..... are we really that old that
> 
> google cannot go back that far.....:laugh:
> 
> Though times have changed these days, perhaps I should be looking on bedtime heaven or love honey, these are probley
> 
> the new sex toys of today...... :lol:


Noooo, the new latest toy is still a rabbit but it has 5 speeds and get this....a very gentle reverse action... keep up @raptordog!! I do not have one but my friend has :innocent:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Noooo, the new latest toy is still a rabbit but it has 5 speeds and get this....a very gentle reverse action... keep up @raptordog!! I do not have one but my friend has :innocent:


you're never going to get decent pecs with that. I've tried.


----------



## Laurieloz

Am I reading this correct? You're asking Skye if she's going to get decent pecs? mg: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Noooo, the new latest toy is still a rabbit but it has 5 speeds and get this....a very gentle reverse action... keep up @raptordog!! I do not have one but my friend has :innocent:


My memory's a-blur. The Chopper was yellow and 3-speed and later 5-speed, the Grifter was a bit bigger and purple.

What was the Rabbit? Was that the little one?

Driving me bonkers this:wacko:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Noooo, the new latest toy is still a rabbit but it has 5 speeds and get this....a very gentle reverse action... keep up @raptordog!! I do not have one but my friend has :innocent:


They all say that :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

Found these pics.

Chopper 

Grifter 

Shopper 

Tomahawk (that's the kids bike!) 

Can't find the Rabbit.

No wonder @Ashcrapper and his cronies think we're sad!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Found these pics.
> 
> Chopper
> View attachment 135192
> 
> 
> Grifter
> View attachment 135193
> 
> 
> Shopper
> View attachment 135194
> 
> 
> Tomahawk (that's the kids bike!)
> View attachment 135195
> 
> 
> Can't find the Rabbit.
> 
> No wonder @Ashcrapper and his cronies think we're sad!!


Look in ann summers mate :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Look in ann summers mate :lol:


What? Eh? Am I on a different wavelength here?

I'll try.....er, Rabbit. Bunny girls. Lingerie. Straps n susps. Rubber masks. Sexxxxxx.

Am I getting there? Am I getting any? :w00t:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> What? Eh? Am I on a different wavelength here?
> 
> I'll try.....er, Rabbit. Bunny girls. Lingerie. Straps n susps. Rubber masks. Sexxxxxx.
> 
> Am I getting there? Am I getting any? :w00t:


Try sex toys mate :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> My memory's a-blur. The Chopper was yellow and 3-speed and later 5-speed, the Grifter was a bit bigger and purple.
> 
> What was the Rabbit? Was that the little one?
> 
> Driving me bonkers this:wacko:


Haha... I had a chopper it has ribbons on it, the rabbit was not for amateur riders, Laurie  very tricky gears. Hence I didn't have one.


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> What? Eh? Am I on a different wavelength here?
> 
> I'll try.....er, Rabbit. Bunny girls. Lingerie. Straps n susps. Rubber masks. Sexxxxxx.
> 
> Am I getting there? Am I getting any? :w00t:


Rubber mask??? Jeez hardcore


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> They all say that :whistling:


Erm not they don't Andy...only friends of friends say that


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Haha... I had a chopper it has ribbons on it, the rabbit was not for amateur riders, Laurie  very tricky gears. Hence I didn't have one.


All boys have a chopper, just different speeds:rolleye:


----------



## andyhuggins

:lol:


Skye666 said:


> Erm not they don't Andy...only friends of friends say that


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Rubber mask??? Jeez hardcore


Fishing rod with a jelly baby?


----------



## latblaster

Rubber...mmm lovely stuff.

:lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Rubber or PVC?


----------



## latblaster

Green rubber's nice..


----------



## andyhuggins

Clear PVC is worth a thought.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Rubber or PVC?


PVC looks better


----------



## kev d

first time av looked In this thread, not really into this kind of conversation, seems a bit rude, black pvc rules, hehehe


----------



## Laurieloz

How are you getting on with the movie quiz guys?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> How are you getting on with the movie quiz guys?


not very well if truth be told  I don't know any of the ones have haven't already been got.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> not very well if truth be told  I don't know any of the ones have haven't already been got.


We'll see how it goes today. I'll probably give you to answers tonight if work's not too busy.


----------



## latblaster

Something relaxing for us this morning:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Something relaxing for us this morning:


That is nice, mate. Watching that after seeing Metallica on Later... just now. Who are Liberation anyway? Don't know them.

@Rob68 thanks for the rep bud. I think I deserve that one after trawling through my big list for an hour! :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

He's an 18 yr old from Australia & 'Liberation' is the latest piece he wrote.


----------



## latblaster

...& Eva Cassidy with "Somewhere Over The Rainbow". I used to dislike this song, but when I heard her sing it I understood the true meaning.


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> not very well if truth be told  I don't know any of the ones have haven't already been got.


So ur all brawn dirk and no brain??? I'm disappointed in u!


----------



## Skye666

..Sunday...church time!!

Morning chaps and ladies


----------



## latblaster

I pray for forgiveness & understanding...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> So ur all brawn dirk and no brain??? I'm disappointed in u!


not even brawn I'm afraid!


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> I pray for forgiveness & understanding...


Depends what u did as to whether u get forgiven.


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> not even brawn I'm afraid!


Sighhhhh!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Sighhhhh!


ah. The soundtrack to my life.


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Depends what u did as to whether u get forgiven.


I meant the ability to Forgive.


----------



## Laurieloz

I've sorta mentioned this on the new I'm Straight 2 thread but there's a bit of tittle-tattle going on at the moment. I'll wait until it dies down and the lads find somebody who gives a f*ck to irritate and then I'll go back.....

Anyway, went on my 24-mile bike ride this morning and played four classic Bowie albums on my ipod. His late '70s releases - Low, Heroes, Station To Station and Lodger - on shuffle. Great for cycling to. Big, pounding drums and that driving guitar. Fabulous.

Then my missus wanted to go brambling.

Sorry. Just had to get that off my chest!


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> So thats why you have more muscle mass than me..... cheater..... :lol:


 :innocent:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

you read 'bowie in berlin'? It's about the making of those 4 albums. required reading.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I've sorta mentioned this on the new I'm Straight 2 thread but there's a bit of tittle-tattle going on at the moment. I'll wait until it dies down and the lads find somebody who gives a f*ck to irritate and then I'll go back.....
> 
> Anyway, went on my 24-mile bike ride this morning and played four classic Bowie albums on my ipod. His late '70s releases - Low, Heroes, Station To Station and Lodger - on shuffle. Great for cycling to. Big, pounding drums and that driving guitar. Fabulous.
> 
> Nice choice of music mate
> 
> Then my missus wanted to go brambling.
> 
> Sorry. Just had to get that off my chest!


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi mate. Couldn't see your quote for a minute there. Somehow it got mixed up with mine.

Yeah, I love Bowie. Especially this "Berlin" era. Fantastic rocking tracks blended with some brilliant, new age instrumentals.

Playing it full blast as I was cycling this morning with nobody around on that riverbank, I was bawling out 'Golden Years', 'Sound and Vision", 'Boys Keep Swinging', etc at the top of my voice! :rockon:


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> you read 'bowie in berlin'? It's about the making of those 4 albums. required reading.


I haven't, Dirk but I would love to. I'm between books right now. Think I'll take a look on Ebay right now:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. Couldn't see your quote for a minute there. Somehow it got mixed up with mine.
> 
> Yeah, I love Bowie. Especially this "Berlin" era. Fantastic rocking tracks blended with some brilliant, new age instrumentals.
> 
> Playing it full blast as I was cycling this morning with nobody around on that riverbank, I was bawling out 'Golden Years', 'Sound and Vision", 'Boys Keep Swinging', etc at the top of my voice! :rockon:


I would have liked to have seen that


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I would have liked to have seen that


I hope nobody did!


----------



## Laurieloz

@Dirk McQuickly

I saw a book "Bowie in Berlin" on Ebay by Jerome, but it's upwards of fifteen quid so I haven't bothered.

What I did find was a DVD+CD documentary of the same name. Ordered it at £5.98 free p&p.

Thanks bud for that. I'd give you a rep but the site still says I've given you too many. So big :thumb: :thumb : :beer: :beer:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> @Dirk McQuickly
> 
> I saw a book "Bowie in Berlin" on Ebay by Jerome, but it's upwards of fifteen quid so I haven't bothered.
> 
> What I did find was a DVD+CD documentary of the same name. Ordered it at £5.98 free p&p.
> 
> Thanks bud for that. I'd give you a rep but the site still says I've given you too many. So big :thumb: :thumb : :beer: :beer:
> 
> View attachment 135295


Thomas Jerome Seabrooke. That's the one. Very good. I'll look out for the dvd. Don't know if they're connected in any way.


----------



## Mingster

Laurieloz said:


> @Dirk McQuickly
> 
> I saw a book "Bowie in Berlin" on Ebay by Jerome, but it's upwards of fifteen quid so I haven't bothered.
> 
> What I did find was a DVD+CD documentary of the same name. Ordered it at £5.98 free p&p.
> 
> Thanks bud for that. I'd give you a rep but the site still says I've given you too many. So big :thumb: :thumb : :beer: :beer:
> 
> View attachment 135295


You can get it for £6 on Amazon. Or £7 odd on kindle.


----------



## Laurieloz

Well I think the movie quiz died before it started but here's the answers anyway.

Thanks for playing anyway:

1.Reservoir Dogs

2. Duel

3. The Shining

4. Groundhog Day

5. The Jerk

6. The Spy Who Loved Me

7. Mad Max

8. Monty Python & The Holy Grail

9. Jaws

10. The Amityville Horror


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> You can get it for £6 on Amazon. Or £7 odd on kindle.


Really? OK I'll watch the DVD and perhaps then go for the book. It's a while since I read any Bowie so it will be a change. Thanks mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Would you like another new wave picture quiz?


----------



## latblaster

Mornin' Loz...New Wave's good...whack one up...quiz I mean mate. :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Mornin' Loz...New Wave's good...whack one up...quiz I mean mate. :lol:


Hi mate.

Just gone to bed so I'll whack one up:eek:

Alright. I got the quiz ready at work. Need to go on Tapatalk to post pics. Give me 10 minutes....


----------



## Laurieloz

OK here we go then.

This time there are 20 groups from the late 70's-early 80's new wave/electro era. Varying degrees of difficulty. The last five especially so. Good luck guys.

1. 

2. 

3. 

4. 

5. 

6. 

7. 

8. 

9. 

10. 

11. 

12. 

13. 

14. 

15. 

16. 

17. 

18. 

19. 

20. 

Answers when it looks like you've all had enough!


----------



## Coop

1. The Jam

2.boomtown rats

3.omd

4.joy division?

5.squeeze

6.the stranglers

7.the fellas look like the guys out of The sparks the women look like they are out of the B52's. not sure so go with the B52's

8.Echo and the bunnymen

9.buggles

10.P.I.L

11.a flock of seagulls

12.Blancmange?

13.Devo

14.the third one looks like david byrne so i'll go with Talking Heads

15.Guess at Stray Cats

16.The associates? possibly China crisis?

17.No idea

18.no idea

19.Hazy fantazy

20. Crass


----------



## Guest

dammit didnt even get a chance to look , tho no 1 could be the style council , im depressed you didnt include the chameleons -who are still one of my favorite bands :laugh:


----------



## kuju

Skye666 said:


> Rubber mask??? Jeez hardcore


You can't beat a crotchless rubber gas mask...... as my nan used to say.

Odd woman....


----------



## kuju

Skye666 said:


> ..Sunday...*church time*!!
> 
> Morning chaps and ladies


I'm sorry....what now??!! CHURCH???

You've changed.............


----------



## Skye666

kuju said:


> I'm sorry....what now??!! CHURCH???
> 
> You've changed.............


Lol..changed?? I'm female! We are chameleons


----------



## kuju

Skye666 said:


> Lol..changed?? I'm female! We are chameleons


That doesn't excuse the Church thing....... you *do* know you can't actually get absolution after some of the things you've said and done, don't you? And christian heaven has no rabbits. Or rubber. Or weights. Or indeed...anything actually worth having.


----------



## Skye666

kuju said:


> That doesn't excuse the Church thing....... you *do* know you can't actually get absolution after some of the things you've said and done, don't you? And christian heaven has no rabbits. Or rubber. Or weights. Or indeed...anything actually worth having.


Christian heaven is where Christian grey lives I will have u know!!

Anyway I think I'm quite 'mild' on this forum in terms of what I say and for the record...I never said rubber I said PVC


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> I meant the ability to Forgive.


I don't have that ability...do u?


----------



## Rob68

Coop said:


> 1. The Jam
> 
> 2.boomtown rats
> 
> 3.omd
> 
> 4.joy division?
> 
> 5.squeeze
> 
> 6.the stranglers
> 
> 7.the fellas look like the guys out of The sparks the women look like they are out of the B52's. not sure so go with the B52's
> 
> 8.Echo and the bunnymen
> 
> 9.buggles
> 
> 10.P.I.L
> 
> 11.a flock of seagulls
> 
> 12.Blancmange?
> 
> 13.Devo
> 
> 14.the third one looks like david byrne so i'll go with Talking Heads
> 
> 15.Guess at Stray Cats
> 
> 16.The associates? possibly China crisis?
> 
> 17.No idea
> 
> 18.no idea
> 
> 19.Hazy fantazy
> 
> 20. Crass


15 . The Clash ? Mick Jones on the right ? could be Big Audio Dynamite ,but will stick with the clash

17. China Crisis


----------



## kuju

Skye666 said:


> Christian heaven is where Christian grey lives I will have u know!!
> 
> Anyway I think I'm quite 'mild' on this forum in terms of what I say and for the record...I never said rubber I said PVC


*You* think you're mild...Jesus may ..and does...disagree. Christian Grey does not live in Christian heaven...well not the kind of Christian i'm talking about anyway... and to be fair - having read some of that turgid, vacuous, tome, I kind of hope he isn't in my version of heaven either. One of the least horny things i've ever read...

...ermm...not that *ahem...I have much to compare it to. Obviously.

*innocence*


----------



## Skye666

kuju said:


> *You* think you're mild...Jesus may ..and does...disagree. Christian Grey does not live in Christian heaven...well not the kind of Christian i'm talking about anyway... and to be fair - having read some of that turgid, vacuous, tome, I kind of hope he isn't in my version of heaven either. One of the least horny things i've ever read...
> 
> ...ermm...not that *ahem...I have much to compare it to. Obviously.
> 
> *innocence*


Haha..I am mild, admittedly abit forward but harmless forward thinker.

Ohhhh u have read said book?? I haven't actually but from what I've heard doesn't sound like I would like it erm was it written with intent to make horny?? ( not even sure)


----------



## kuju

Skye666 said:


> Haha..I am mild, admittedly abit forward but harmless forward thinker.
> 
> Ohhhh u have read said book?? I haven't actually but from what I've heard doesn't sound like I would like it erm was it written with intent to make horny?? ( not even sure)


Yeah yeah..."little old harmless me...."...... we've all heard the stories/seen the pictures/read the book/seen the short film/got teh t shirt (delete as appropriate...or indeed inappropriate)

Ostensibly the book is supposed to be a turn-on - and no I haven[t read it. I read bits of it and decided it was *SO* badly written I couldn't actually face any more of it. Horny it most definitely was not.....

Which given the subject matter is an achievemnent I suppose....although not one to shout about...


----------



## Skye666

kuju said:


> Yeah yeah..."little old harmless me...."...... we've all heard the stories/seen the pictures/read the book/seen the short film/got teh t shirt (delete as appropriate...or indeed inappropriate)
> 
> Ostensibly the book is supposed to be a turn-on - and no I haven[t read it. I read bits of it and decided it was *SO* badly written I couldn't actually face any more of it. Horny it most definitely was not.....
> 
> Which given the subject matter is an achievemnent I suppose....although not one to shout about...


I'm not old!!!

Maybe it's how u interpreted the book which made it less horny...one must not blame the tool


----------



## kuju

Skye666 said:


> I'm not old!!!
> 
> Maybe it's how u interpreted the book which made it less horny...one must not blame the tool


You mean the tool that wrote the book? No I think they deserve the blame....... 

And if you're not old why are you in this thread ffs???


----------



## Skye666

kuju said:


> You mean the tool that wrote the book? No I think they deserve the blame.......
> 
> And if you're not old why are you in this thread ffs???


Because who said 45+ meant old...there is an old fart thread now that I wouldn't entertain.


----------



## Laurieloz

pugster said:


> dammit didnt even get a chance to look , tho no 1 could be the style council , im depressed you didnt include the chameleons -who are still one of my favorite bands :laugh:


Keep trying mate. Coop may or may not be correct.

If I'd put the Chameleons in I think you would be the only one who would have got it. Here's a pic of them anyway.


----------



## Laurieloz

kuju said:


> That doesn't excuse the Church thing....... you *do* know you can't actually get absolution after some of the things you've said and done, don't you? And christian heaven has no rabbits. Or rubber. Or weights. Or indeed...anything actually worth having.


No rabbits in heaven??

I lost my rabbit last year, and I think this furry piece of roadkill would disagree too...



And what about these long lost bunnies...



People worry about me... :wacko:


----------



## kuju

Skye666 said:


> Because who said 45+ meant old...there is an old fart thread now that I wouldn't entertain.


Fair point...... well put.... I think someone (no idea who) put it best when they said "The first 40 years of childhood are the most difficult..."


----------



## kuju

Laurieloz said:


> No rabbits in heaven??
> 
> I lost my rabbit last year, and I think this furry piece of roadkill would disagree too...
> 
> View attachment 135387
> 
> 
> And what about these long lost bunnies...
> 
> View attachment 135388
> View attachment 135389
> View attachment 135390
> View attachment 135391
> View attachment 135392
> 
> 
> People worry about me... :wacko:


Nope - not in christian heaven.....just honest god fearing folk.

SOunds sh1t.


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> I don't have that ability...do u?


Yes I do & it is a very valuable ability to have, so that you can let go of past hurt.

It is not about saying that the hurtful event is ok & I don't mind, but not harbouring the negative feelings that only serve to hurt more.

I was hurt very badly once, but I forgive that person. I no longer rant & rave anymore.

I'll be directive & say everyone should practice Forgiveness. It frees you.


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Yes I do & it is a very valuable ability to have, so that you can let go of past hurt.
> 
> It is not about saying that the hurtful event is ok & I don't mind, but not harbouring the negative feelings that only serve to hurt more.
> 
> I was hurt very badly once, but I forgive that person. I no longer rant & rave anymore.
> 
> I'll be directive & say everyone should practice Forgiveness. It frees you.


I agree...just hard to implement for some I guess, but if u can then it can only make life easier I'm sure.


----------



## latblaster

Read this if you want to learn more:

http://greatergood.berkeley.edu/topic/forgiveness/definition

The "Greater Good Center" talks about some fantastic stuff...& it's in Berkeley which took its name from a Bishop who was born in Ireland.

Dunno if you like Philosophy, but he made important contributions to it.


----------



## latblaster

@Hamster

You haven't read what it means to forgive. It does not mean "that's ok I forgive you & I don't mind".

It means not holding on to feelings of hatred that you have for that person. Otherwise the sh!te goes round & round your head, & drives you mental. I know it does.

You say that you don't think about them or give them free space etc...that is forgivesness.


----------



## latblaster

@http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=83564" target="_blank">Laurieloz</a>

Something to relax with when you have a break tonight. 






He mentions Kahil Gibran..don't know if you are aware of this great man.

http://www.katsandogz.com/onlove.html


----------



## Laurieloz

@latblaster That was simply wonderful!

I have every album by Van Morrison, and there are over 35 of them.

But I'm not wanting to discuss that here.

I love his work. Unlike you, and I think @phoenix1980 has a similar spiritual/historical leaning, I'm not particularly well-versed on the origins of Van's songs as much as you are. I do admire the man for being religious without the overly avert preaching. Spiritual religion and meditation is the great man's focus in most of his songs. And although he comes from Belfast, he has never written about the troubles or become a political songwriter.

I don't know if you have much of his output, but for this side of him you may hear his mid 80's - early 90's albums - A sense Of Wonder, No Guru... And Poetic Champions Compose. You will find them immensley satisfying.

:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Coop said:


> 1. The Jam
> 
> 2.boomtown rats
> 
> 3.omd
> 
> 4.joy division?
> 
> 5.squeeze
> 
> 6.the stranglers
> 
> 7.the fellas look like the guys out of The sparks the women look like they are out of the B52's. not sure so go with the B52's
> 
> 8.Echo and the bunnymen
> 
> 9.buggles
> 
> 10.P.I.L
> 
> 11.a flock of seagulls
> 
> 12.Blancmange?
> 
> 13.Devo
> 
> 14.the third one looks like david byrne so i'll go with Talking Heads
> 
> 15.Guess at Stray Cats
> 
> 16.The associates? possibly China crisis?
> 
> 17.No idea
> 
> 18.no idea
> 
> 19.Hazy fantazy
> 
> 20. Crass


OK mate. Well done on this.

The ones you were unsure about....

7. Yes it was the B-52's.

15. The Clash.

16. Yes, China Crisis.

17. Secret Affair.

18. The Skids.

You know your stuff!

No more quizzes I'm afraid. There's not enough interest for my time spent compiling them.


----------



## latblaster

Hi Laurie...like the new Avi...that should go on an album cover or something!! :lol:

Van the Man....love his stuff, but don't have the whole 35...didn't quite appreciate what a conna sewer (don't know how to spell the word) you are of music. :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Gloomy but dry outside and not even something you could call daylight.

Straightforwardly mediocre night at work. Catching up with outstanding stock auditing.

In-car entertainment today is David Gilmour and a live bootleg from 1984 at the Hammersmith Odeon. Excellent quality, some Floyd tracks thrown in too.

@latblaster A music connois....fan.....I certainly am. 7000 albums approx. I reckon there are still over 1800 I haven't even played yet.

I eventually converted them all onto mp3 format and they reside in alphabetical order on a 2TB external drive. I have a Word list with every album listed with my personal 'star' rating for each. I could probably copy the list if you wish?

Back to today. I've got two nights off now. No big plans except the auction tomorrow for my dad's old memorabilis I spoke about last month.

Gym later for some upper body 'strength and stamina' training. I'll post in my journal later on.

Have a nice day everybody


----------



## Laurieloz

What a dingbat!!

Wrong thread. I should have posted that in I'm Straight! Doh!


----------



## latblaster

A contrast daan sarf then...weather's dry & bright, not a cloud in the sky....bit chilly though.

You're so organised Laurie...I 'lost' many albums/CDs when I got divorced. Funny really, she picked all my favourite ones to keep. But I don't bear a grudge.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> A contrast daan sarf then...weather's dry & bright, not a cloud in the sky....bit chilly though.
> 
> You're so organised Laurie...I 'lost' many albums/CDs when I got divorced. Funny really, she picked all my favourite ones to keep. But I don't bear a grudge.


Did she pick your favourite albums for spite, or because she liked them as well?

I think my wife would help herself to bland, safe wallpaper music like Texas, Tina Turner and Mickey Bubbles!

Touch my Floyd albums and that would be the final straw...or Final Cut!!


----------



## latblaster

It was spite...she fvked my CD player as well, I paid about £1200 for an Arcam over 13 yrs ago. Never mind.

Who is Mickey Bubbles?


----------



## latblaster

Hamster said:


> Labs I hope you forgave her !! Lol


Seriously mate, I do..it was a dreadful time & it messed me right up. But yes, I have 'forgiven her' in that I bear no ill feeling. She means nothing to me.

I understand why she did the stuff she did, it no longer bothers me.

Now my son, let us join hands & pray to our heavenly father.

Bless you my child.


----------



## latblaster

Hamster said:


> Not sure if Loz means Michael Buble


I hate that [email protected] I can never forgive him for his warm & syrupy voice. B'stard annoys me!


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> I hate that [email protected] I can never forgive him for his warm & syrupy voice. B'stard annoys me!


Haha. Yes. Mike Bubblegum.

Honestly, those are my wife's CDs. Everytime I'm in her bloody Corsa, Mike the Bubblehead is on the CD player. I feel like smashing things up!


----------



## Laurieloz

Hamster said:


> I don't mind listening to a bit of bubblegum, I like chilled music playing in the kitchen while cooking or sat outside on the decking.
> 
> And he is fit and handsome so even better.


I'm fit and handsome, my wife should be happy with that instead!

It's like when I met her in the 90's....her house was covered in bloody Kevin Costner posters.

Jealous was not the wordmg:

Bet you like him too, don't you? :sneaky2:


----------



## latblaster

"Hullo Hamster, my name's Lats" said with a deep & manly voice... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> "Hullo Hamster, my name's Lats" said with a deep & manly voice... :lol:


A surprisingly deep and manly voice but I don't think Hammy is that turned on by your body....you look like a flag blowing gently in the wind


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> A surprisingly deep and manly voice but I don't think Hammy is that turned on by your body....you look like a flag blowing gently in the wind


The word is *** dear heart not Flag. :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> The word is *** dear heart not Flag. :lol:


Oh. Okay. I don't quite know what to say to that:confused1:


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> Oh. Okay. I don't quite know what to say to that:confused1:


It's a joke Laurie..y'know those things that I never seem to say right. 

I'll go now.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> It's a joke Laurie..y'know those things that I never seem to say right.
> 
> I'll go now.


No no. It's okay mate. Please don't go, it's cold outside.


----------



## Laurieloz

While Head Office is at work, I'm playing Craig Charles on 6Music and enjoying a couple of tasty Bishop Fingersmg:


----------



## Laurieloz

If the new I'm Straight thread doesn't take off, what about using this one?

It's where it's at at the moment. Loads going on.

To include the I'm Straight regulars who are too young for this i.e. @chris27 & @B4PJS it could be renamed "45+ Thread + Guests".

I am being silly again. Must be the Bishop's Finger! :wacko:


----------



## biglbs

Hi guys,just to let you know I have started a new journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/240077-biglbs-3-pig-iron-time.html ,everything at home is settled now and I am back on track(not that training ever stopped)having a great rebound growth spurt after what seemed like years of diet pmsl.Got some reading to do in here too pmsl,hope you are all well xx ps I am now 50 ffs!


----------



## B4PJS

Definitely got a few years before I am old enough for you lot :lol:


----------



## biglbs

B4PJS said:


> Definitely got a few years before I am old enough for you lot :lol:


Or big enough:tongue: :whistling:


----------



## latblaster

B4PJS said:


> Definitely got a few years before I am old enough for you lot :lol:


Or hard enough. :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Or wise enough:cool2:


----------



## B4PJS

biglbs said:


> Or big enough:tongue: :whistling:


Right ya ****er, I am gonna buy every roid on the market and slam em all in at 1g a day each :lol:



latblaster said:


> Or hard enough. :lol:


Plenty hard enough in the mornings :whistling:


----------



## latblaster

Or lean enough. :thumbup1:


----------



## B4PJS

latblaster said:


> Or lean enough. :thumbup1:


Am plenty lean bud


----------



## latblaster

B4PJS said:


> Right ya ****er, I am gonna buy every roid on the market and slam em all in at 1g a day each :lol:
> 
> Plenty hard enough in the mornings :whistling:


----------



## B4PJS

latblaster said:


>


 :lol: love it


----------



## Laurieloz

Or clean-shaven enough.


----------



## Laurieloz

biglbs said:


> Hi guys,just to let you know I have started a new journal http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/240077-biglbs-3-pig-iron-time.html ,everything at home is settled now and I am back on track(not that training ever stopped)having a great rebound growth spurt after what seemed like years of diet pmsl.Got some reading to do in here too pmsl,hope you are all well xx ps I am now 50 ffs!


Good man. Great to have the old Biggiekgs back!

You go easy bud, I'll follow your journal and sub....but no more comps yet, eh. Promise? :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

B4PJS said:


> Am plenty lean bud


----------



## Laurieloz

Enjoy your cardio, Hammy?

 @Hamster


----------



## Laurieloz

Not another quiz, but do you recall these cars from TV shows in the 70's?


----------



## latblaster

Used to love Scooby Doo, then one day I put the tv on & watched it & it had changed somehow & was all a bit childish.

It was an odd sensation.


----------



## Laurieloz

The top right is a real-life version of Dastardly & Mutley's car. If you look closely, Mutley's driving it!

Scooby Doo wasn't the same when they updated it with the new puppy Scrappy Doo. The film version is abysmal. The character Fred isn't even a likeness.

Tom & Jerry was ruined when they started talking!

OK time for me to find my life again and get out. Lot to do today.

Oh. Morning all. Have a nice day


----------



## latblaster

Hamster said:


> I felt the same regards Tom & Jerry. The old ones were ok then they tried to update it and bring it into the 21st century. Big mistake :crying:


Yea, & Tom & Jerry was only on the tv on special occasions like easter & bank hols. Now the kids get overdosed on everything & nothing has a specialness about it.


----------



## latblaster

"The rinky dink panther".. :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Hamster said:


> I bet you sang the theme tune in your head as well didn't you. Go on admit it.


*hangs head in shame*

Yes, I did.


----------



## Laurieloz

Quick quiz....Can you name these supercars from the 1970's-early 80's?

1. 

2. 

3. 

4. 

5. 

6. 

7. 

8. 

9. 

10.


----------



## Tommy10

Room for a small one ?

Was 44 a few weeks back so almost qualify  

Currently on a 12 week lean mass diet and training plan , I'm one month in but had to re adjust the diet as I lost 7lb in 3 weeks and that

Wasn't the goal ! I have a high tolerance to carbs !

Training days - 3268 cals 315 protein 295 carbs 92 fats

Rest days - 2896 cals 288 protein carbs 175 116 fats

Wanna hit 95kg / 10% BF









Example rest day meal

200g fish - salmon mackerel and prawns

Spinach and 2 oat cakes


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi @Tommy10

I think the guys will let you in early. You can be our apprentice!

Sounds good on the diet front, I want that meal right now. Beats my curry pasties I'm cooking!

Good to hear from you, bud


----------



## Tommy10

Laurieloz said:


> Hi @Tommy10
> 
> I think the guys will let you in early. You can be our apprentice!
> 
> Sounds good on the diet front, I want that meal right now. Beats my curry pasties I'm cooking!
> 
> Good to hear from you, bud


Cheers pal 

Yea the young apprentice lol


----------



## Laurieloz

I just heard these lines again...touched me deeply.

"In these days, darkness falls early

People rush home, to the ones they love

You better take a fool's advice, 'Take care of your own'

One day they're here, next day they're gone".

Don Henley.

From 'New York Minute', 1989.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

welcome in @Tommy10 it's a bit quiet in here in the afternoons. A lot of us are having our naps. Or our medication.


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> welcome in @Tommy10 it's a bit quiet in here in the afternoons. A lot of us are having our naps. Or our medication.


MMMMMMmad ssssss,ssssir,mmmmmmmad! bl/bl/bl/mmmmmmad!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Ignore @biglbs. He's harmless if you throw him some food.


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ignore @biglbs. He's harmless if you throw him some food.


Tommy ,knows me mate,though he may not recognise me now,pmsl


----------



## Laurieloz

They keep giving me cups of tea and asking me if I want the toilet.


----------



## latblaster

I read this poem many years ago. It's by Jenny Joseph.

WHEN I AM AN OLD WOMAN I SHALL WEAR PURPLE

With a red hat which doesn't go, and doesn't suit me.

And I shall spend my pension on brandy and summer gloves

And satin sandals, and say we've no money for butter.

I shall sit down on the pavement when I'm tired

And gobble up samples in shops and press alarm bells

And run my stick along the public railings

And make up for the sobriety of my youth.

I shall go out in my slippers in the rain

And pick the flowers in other people's gardens

And learn to spit

You can wear terrible shirts and grow more fat

And eat three pounds of sausages at a go

Or only bread and pickle for a week

And hoard pens and pencils and beermats and things in boxes

But now we must have clothes that keep us dry

And pay our rent and not swear in the street

And set a good example for the children.

We must have friends to dinner and read the papers.

But maybe I ought to practice a little now?

So people who know me are not too shocked and surprised

When suddenly I am old, and start to wear purple.


----------



## Laurieloz

Ironically, it's all true!


----------



## latblaster

Hamster said:


> I'd say I'm sat here dribbling but that's sound so wrong :blink:


If I was to comment, you'd slap me. So I won't.


----------



## Laurieloz

Hamster said:


> I'd say I'm sat here dribbling but that's sound so wrong :blink:


----------



## latblaster

Hamster said:


> Well Im Surprised you held back! :devil2:


Oh...I can! :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Hamster said:


> You do know I took that in the context I assume you meant it :whistling:
> 
> :laugh:


I've no idea what you're talking about. :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Hamster said:


> :rolleye:


I'm out of reps atm....but I would give you....no better not go there. :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Hamster said:


> Oh I see.....spreading the love elsewhere have you !! :crying:


I have a lot of love to give.

Hmmm....nearly revealed my inner feelings there.


----------



## latblaster

Hamster said:


> Holy Cow Yea be careful with Been a man and showing any kinda inner feeling ..... :no:


No, it's really not that at all, truly. I am very capable of showing my feelings & can do so with ease.


----------



## dt36

Been back and fore the Docs the last 2 weeks having my yearly MOT of bloods, urine, ECG etc. Blood pressure was up along with RBC, so Doc has put me on Ace Inhibitors and a cholesterol tablet today due to heart failure being a common on my mothers side of our family. I've had high RBC before, but this usually goes away with a bit of blood letting and keeping any gear doses low.

Without sounding like an old Bampy, I recommend you get these tests done at our age group guys and gals. I had no idea that I was at risk and felt perfectly fine. Sad news is that 2 Stalwarts from my rugby club have both died of heart attacks over the last 2 months. Both were fit and active, still out riding their bikes or running and involved in training sessions up the club on a regular basis. If they'd had some tests, maybe they'd still be with us today. One was late 40s and the other early 50s.

GET BOOKED IN...

On a positive, Bad Manners tickets booked for Christmas at the Globe in Cardiff :beer:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> No, it's really not that at all, truly. I am very capable of showing my feelings & can do so with ease.


Awww. Yeeeuch. This is like chucking out time behind the bike sheds at three o'clock!



....Having said that. It's fun and I might join in. Where's @skye ? :wink:


----------



## Mingster

dt36 said:


> Been back and fore the Docs the last 2 weeks having my yearly MOT of bloods, urine, ECG etc. Blood pressure was up along with RBC, so Doc has put me on Ace Inhibitors and a cholesterol tablet today due to heart failure being a common on my mothers side of our family. I've had high RBC before, but this usually goes away with a bit of blood letting and keeping any gear doses low.
> 
> Without sounding like an old Bampy, I recommend you get these tests done at our age group guys and gals. I had no idea that I was at risk and felt perfectly fine. Sad news is that 2 Stalwarts from my rugby club have both died of heart attacks over the last 2 months. Both were fit and active, still out riding their bikes or running and involved in training sessions up the club on a regular basis. If they'd had some tests, maybe they'd still be with us today. One was late 40s and the other early 50s.
> 
> GET BOOKED IN...
> 
> On a positive, Bad Manners tickets booked for Christmas at the Globe in Cardiff :beer:


I was started on the old blood pressure tablets last Monday - didn't stop me benching 180kg two hours later mind. He had put me on statins for my cholesterol a while back but I had to come off them because of severe muscle pain and cramps. It also turned out that they knocked my liver readings all to cock as well. Now my doc is saying not to worry as the high cholesterol thing is overblown and the blood pressure meds should suffice on their own...


----------



## latblaster

If you take Statins you also need COQ10. I can't be bothered to explain why, but you really do.

We all, on this thread to watch the numbers. BP is vital & I check mine regularly, a m/c from Boots is about £30.


----------



## Mingster

latblaster said:


> If you take Statins you also need COQ10. I can't be bothered to explain why, but you really do.
> 
> We all, on this thread to watch the numbers. BP is vital & I check mine regularly, a m/c from Boots is about £30.


Yes, I always take Q10, even now I no longer do the statins:thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Good to see it doesn't knock your training Mate. :thumb: Doc did say about muscle cramps etc, but hopefully this will not be the case.

Plan is to plod on with training etc, just as your doing and crack on as normal.


----------



## Mingster

dt36 said:


> Good to see it doesn't knock your training Mate. :thumb: Doc did say about muscle cramps etc, but hopefully this will not be the case.
> 
> Plan is to plod on with training etc, just as your doing and crack on as normal.


It's pretty rare I believe so I'm sure you won't have any issues. Mine were horrendous - I couldn't scratch my head without getting a cramp in my pecs lol. One night I woke up with a massive cramp in my quad. I sat up and reached down to massage it and got further cramps in my pecs and forearm in the process. Un-bloody-believable. I was sitting there howling and rocking about, the missus thought I was having a fit:laugh:

That was it for me. The rest of the tablets went down the toilet


----------



## Laurieloz

Hamster said:


> It's just banter.....don't get a hat yet :lol:


Haha. The 45+ Flirt thread.

My wedding suit's at the dry cleaner's as we speak:wub:


----------



## latblaster

I'm very tempted to respond, but maturity & compassion enables me to be understanding, Laurie.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dt36 said:


> Been back and fore the Docs the last 2 weeks having my yearly MOT of bloods, urine, ECG etc. Blood pressure was up along with RBC, so Doc has put me on Ace Inhibitors and a cholesterol tablet today due to heart failure being a common on my mothers side of our family. I've had high RBC before, but this usually goes away with a bit of blood letting and keeping any gear doses low.
> 
> Without sounding like an old Bampy, I recommend you get these tests done at our age group guys and gals. I had no idea that I was at risk and felt perfectly fine. Sad news is that 2 Stalwarts from my rugby club have both died of heart attacks over the last 2 months. Both were fit and active, still out riding their bikes or running and involved in training sessions up the club on a regular basis. If they'd had some tests, maybe they'd still be with us today. One was late 40s and the other early 50s.
> 
> GET BOOKED IN...
> 
> On a positive, Bad Manners tickets booked for Christmas at the Globe in Cardiff :beer:


so what do you ask for when you go to the docs? a general check up? or do you ask for specific tests?


----------



## dt36

I just ask for a general health check up. Bloods, urine etc, as I travel abroad a lot with my job. My Doc is really good to be fair.

Only one I paid for was back last May due to it being on really short notice for a company called KBR who have you jumping through hoops, even though they need your services.

I try to get an MOT done about once a year and think it's definately worth while. Once you hit a certain age, you'll find that they are actually encouraging you to get the tests done. Check this link which explains a lot:

http://www.nhs.uk/Planners/NHSHealthCheck/Pages/NHSHealthCheckandyou.aspx


----------



## latblaster

Anyway Hamster...I'll be forthright I simply cannot believe you're over 40. And your pics....the thoughts I've had. :blush:


----------



## latblaster

Winceyette...my favourette...is it patterned? Please, tell me more...


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Been back and fore the Docs the last 2 weeks having my yearly MOT of bloods, urine, ECG etc. Blood pressure was up along with RBC, so Doc has put me on Ace Inhibitors and a cholesterol tablet today due to heart failure being a common on my mothers side of our family. I've had high RBC before, but this usually goes away with a bit of blood letting and keeping any gear doses low.
> 
> Without sounding like an old Bampy, I recommend you get these tests done at our age group guys and gals. I had no idea that I was at risk and felt perfectly fine. Sad news is that 2 Stalwarts from my rugby club have both died of heart attacks over the last 2 months. Both were fit and active, still out riding their bikes or running and involved in training sessions up the club on a regular basis. If they'd had some tests, maybe they'd still be with us today. One was late 40s and the other early 50s.
> 
> GET BOOKED IN...
> 
> On a positive, Bad Manners tickets booked for Christmas at the Globe in Cardiff :beer:


Very true mate. Without sounding as if we're all old crocks, God, look around the streets at the fat and unfit slobbos walking around - we're the fittest buch of guys and gals out there! But we are prone to more diseases, infections and general body issues at our age. This is the start of middle age.

We must check out any dizzy spells and odd lumps and bumps straight away.

You'll be fine mate, as long as you're jeeping an eye on things and careful with your training. It's hard to be defeated by reps and weights as we get older; we don't want to ease off!

Take it easy, bud, and look after yourself:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Winceyette...my favourette...is it patterned? Please, tell me more...


Oh you two....my friends, please know that I'm only joking. I'll leave you to it


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> Yes, I always take Q10, even now I no longer do the statins:thumbup1:


Hi hope your all well, can anyone give me a heads up on this Coenzyme Q10 wonder supplement. 

Just had a quick look round on google, found a few bits of info but I take stuff like that with a pinch

of salt, would sooner hear the real deal from people who have wore the tee shirt. :tongue:

So is it worth a punt, any noticable diffrerence to energy levels and general well being etc....

Shall I bin the GH and and let these bad boy Q10,s release their magic...... :tongue:


----------



## Mingster

raptordog said:


> Hi hope your all well, can anyone give me a heads up on this Coenzyme Q10 wonder supplement.
> 
> Just had a quick look round on google, found a few bits of info but I take stuff like that with a pinch
> 
> of salt, would sooner hear the real deal from people who have wore the tee shirt. :tongue:
> 
> So is it worth a punt, any noticable diffrerence to energy levels and general well being etc....
> 
> Shall I bin the GH and and let these bad boy Q10,s release their magic...... :tongue:


I took it originally for it's supposed effectiveness in curing gum disease. All the articles I've read since say that this benefit is, as yet, unproven, but the fact of the matter is that my gum disease has cleared up over the past 6 months of using Q10.

Stains prevent the synthesis of Q10 in the body so it seemed common sense to continue taking it when I was prescribed those meds.

Apart from the gum issue, I can't categorically state that it has benefited me in any other capacity, but it worked for that so who am I to say that it hasn't prevented the host of other conditions it is supposed to ward against?


----------



## raptordog

Hamster said:


> I heard melatonin was a wonder drug that keeps you young or is that a crock of sh1t?


Does aid with sleep, but "wonder drug that keeps you young".... no :no:........so I,m marking this as "crock of sh*t".... :tongue:


----------



## raptordog

Hamster said:


> Yea I got sent some this week to try help me sleep, and the note inside said it also helps you stay young.... So I shall tell this person that they talk utter sh1t then :lol:


I suppose more restfull sleep could have a affect on general appearence and vitality, but it aint no fountain of youth.... 

So I would say tell the person, you know of a dental aid that may cure his problem.....:laugh:


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> I took it originally for it's supposed effectiveness in curing gum disease. All the articles I've read since say that this benefit is, as yet, unproven, but the fact of the matter is that my gum disease has cleared up over the past 6 months of using Q10.
> 
> Stains prevent the synthesis of Q10 in the body so it seemed common sense to continue taking it when I was prescribed those meds.
> 
> Apart from the gum issue, I can't categorically state that it has benefited me in any other capacity, but it worked for that so who am I to say that it hasn't prevented the host of other conditions it is supposed to ward against?


Cheers Ming..... thanks for the straight john bull answer and honesty.... :thumbup1:

At least from this we can gather that it does have a positive affect, in a real life situation as a aid

to gum disease (something I didnt know) so this is a plus point and a possibility for someone to try if

they are having such issues..... got a mate with this problem so will pass it on....


----------



## latblaster

Hamster said:


> It's floral but the kind that you can't stand too near the electric fire in cos WHOOOOOSH ... *Bang* goes me in a ball of orange flames.
> 
> So try not to cause to many *sparks when you get too close and rub up against my nightie* :lol:


I really need to take a cold shower after reading this... :lol:


----------



## latblaster

I got some Melatonin & had great sleep, but after about 2 weeks, got foul nightmares.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> I got some Melatonin & had great sleep, but after about 2 weeks, got foul nightmares.


Dreamt about chickens? :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

I am overstaying my welcome tonight?


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> Dreamt about chickens? :whistling:


" Do you like chicken, well **** my **** it's foul" :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Hamster said:


> Don't drop the soap will you :whistling:


I'd prefer it if you did.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> " Do you like chicken, well **** my **** it's foul" :lol:


Time to go...


----------



## Tommy10

What an awesome day 45s !!!

Got up with a spring ( or two ) in my step , downed my shake , tidied up the necked a combo of Jack 3D and NoExplode and

Headed for a leg session .....squats , partial Deads etc Etc.... Was awesome .....then arrived at CoOp just as they had half priced the sirloin s 

Ate like a king all day


----------



## Laurieloz

Tommy10 said:


> What an awesome day 45s !!!
> 
> Got up with a spring ( or two ) in my step , downed my shake , tidied up the necked a combo of Jack 3D and NoExplode and
> 
> Headed for a leg session .....squats , partial Deads etc Etc.... Was awesome .....then arrived at CoOp just as they had half priced the sirloin s
> 
> Ate like a king all day


I've got a 16oz steak thawing out for tomorrow night:tt2:


----------



## Laurieloz

Here's a quiz. Identify the musicians from their eyes...

1. 

2. 

3. 

4. 

5. 

6. 

7. 

8. 

9. 

10. 

Have a go. It's easy peasy!


----------



## Tommy10

Today's meals will mainly consist of 2 salmon meals , steak meal , goats cheese , oatcakes and whey shake as meal 4, love goats cheese !!

Rest day after yesterday's killer leg session

I take Vit c , multi vit , fish oils and glutamine


----------



## Mark.t

I've been using gh for a couple of years and recently peps and was wondering what other over 45 s are cuurently using to try and regain past glories and stem the tide !

Been struggling lately with motivation and fatigue etc etc........


----------



## Tommy10

Mark.t said:


> I've been using gh for a couple of years and recently peps and was wondering what other over 45 s are cuurently using to try and regain past glories and stem the tide !
> 
> Been struggling lately with motivation and fatigue etc etc.....
> 
> I cut gear out a year ago , I want to be healthy inside and out , too many highs and lows , I focus on diet now more than ever , I think when we're in our 40s it's time to think health rather than carry on the obsession , it took me a while to find the balance but I've settled on 4 sessions a week and 1 cheat meal , I have 2 vials of GH in my drawer but no plans to use it
> 
> Just my thought process though


----------



## Mingster

Mark.t said:


> I've been using gh for a couple of years and recently peps and was wondering what other over 45 s are cuurently using to try and regain past glories and stem the tide !
> 
> Been struggling lately with motivation and fatigue etc etc........


Never touched them tbh. Attitude and outlook are the best weapons against the ageing process imo.


----------



## tioc

Morning oldies, fcuk the ageing process I say, 40+ been the best years I've had as I cut everything bar booze and coffee at 40, and never felt better, each to their own though.


----------



## Laurieloz

tioc said:


> Morning oldies, fcuk the ageing process I say, 40+ been the best years I've had as I cut everything bar booze and coffee at 40, and never felt better, each to their own though.


Hi mate. How did the move go?


----------



## Coop

Laurieloz said:


> Here's a quiz. Identify the musicians from their eyes...
> 
> 1.
> View attachment 135756
> 
> 
> 2.
> View attachment 135757
> 
> 
> 3.
> View attachment 135758
> 
> 
> 4.
> View attachment 135759
> 
> 
> 5.
> View attachment 135760
> 
> 
> 6.
> View attachment 135761
> 
> 
> 7.
> View attachment 135762
> 
> 
> 8.
> View attachment 135763
> 
> 
> 9.
> View attachment 135764
> 
> 
> 10.
> View attachment 135765
> 
> 
> Have a go. It's easy peasy!


1. john lennon

2.Jonny rotten

3. David bowie

4.

5. eric clapton

6.One of the kemps?

7.Alice cooper

8.

9.Rick wakeman?

10.


----------



## biglbs

Tommy10 said:


> Yes mate,i use peps when off aas normaly,they do help in many ways too,if your topping up with Gh you should be getting younger by the moment!
> 
> What protocol do you run?


----------



## biglbs

The Q10 oil my wife was using is part of my daily routine now,it is supposed to help fight skin cancer,well I am winning,i have pushed it off arms mostly,off back completely and halved leg signs so,yes I do use medical grade stuff too,but nothing brings a healthy look like Q10 imo.


----------



## Laurieloz

Coop said:


> 1. john lennon
> 
> 2.Jonny rotten
> 
> 3. David bowie
> 
> 4.
> 
> 5. eric clapton
> 
> 6.One of the kemps?
> 
> 7.Alice cooper
> 
> 8.
> 
> 9.Rick wakeman?
> 
> 10.


Seeing as you're the only one bothering to do my quizzes, I'll tell you the answers.

All right but...

No.6 is Meatloaf.

4. Kate Bush.

8. Ozzy Osbourne.

10. Suzi Quatro.

Well done bud.


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> Never touched them tbh. Attitude and outlook are the best weapons against the ageing process imo.


Never been into them either mate.


----------



## Mark.t

biglbs said:


> I've been doing ipam and mod 3 times a day at saturation and 3iu of gh . I've only been running this for 2 and half weeks and will
> 
> Continue until my gh runs out in a week .
> 
> I've been running gh for a while and def rate it tho trying to get hold of good gh and not
> 
> Getting ripped is bloody hard .
> 
> This is why I'm switching to peps less chance of getting bunk


----------



## tioc

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. How did the move go?


Move is almost done, I didnt get it finished before I went off to get wed, which also went well :lol: , everything is in new place including us, keys go to the lawyer on monday for old place so bit of rubbish clearing tommoz then thats it.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Just came across this today. it's just the original slowed down. amazing -


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Firstly @tioc Congrats on your marriage mate. Pleased it, and the house move went well.

Back on this thread full time now I think after a shaky start!

No big plans today. Have to take my son-in-law to work again as his car was written off on Friday. Other driver didn't see him. Admitted liability and will be sorted soon.

Going to old house again. More things for charity shop.

No bike ride today but I'll visit the gym again. Still feeling really good after the mega-rep sessions of Friday and yesterday.

@Dirk McQuickly Interesting take on 'Jolene'. I think I prefer it to the squawking original!

Cheers guys

Last minute edit....I'm on the wrong thread again aren't I? Should have been on I'm Straight 2 with this!


----------



## Skye666

Morning chaps..ding dong it's Sunday!

@tioc married and moved house?? Top 2 most stressful don't give ur self a dodgy ticker! @Laurieloz morning..gym for me and the sun is shinning in kent!! , it's a consolation after a rubbish week at week 

Ps I love charity shops


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Morning chaps..ding dong it's Sunday!
> 
> @tioc married and moved house?? Top 2 most stressful don't give ur self a dodgy ticker! @Laurieloz morning..gym for me and the sun is shinning in kent!! , it's a consolation after a rubbish week at week
> 
> Ps I love charity shops


Hi Skye,

I think I'm keeping the charity shops of Hull going with daily visits with things from my mum's house. So much stuff hoarded away you wouldn't believe.

Nearly finished downstairs then the rest of the house. Hard work!

Enjoy the gym. What is it today? I'm doing a bit of everything. Heavy stuff for legs and a few pulldowns. The manic 50 & 100 reppers of the past two days have given me a new lease of life....really getting form again now.

Talk later


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

fence creosoting for me today I'm afraid. Never mind. Headphones on, the anfield wrap on my phone and I'm good to go.


----------



## dt36

Morning all. Well, I'm going horse racing for the day. Hopefully the weather is going to be better than the forecast predicts.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

hooray! It's pissing down! No creosoting for me.


----------



## Mingster

Big fan of charity shops here. The missus and I have virtually furnished our house with antique stuff found at charity and second hand places. We hate new furniture. Shabby Chic is the look for us lol.

It's the twins birthday today so may be too occupied to train Twenty years old...Doesn't time fly?


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> Big fan of charity shops here. The missus and I have virtually furnished our house with antique stuff found at charity and second hand places. We hate new furniture. Shabby Chic is the look for us lol.
> 
> It's the twins birthday today so may be too occupied to train Twenty years old...Doesn't time fly?


Happy birthday to the Mingster twins! 

Is that all you are mate...20?


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening guys and gals how was your weekend?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Evening guys and gals how was your weekend?


Hi bud. Thanks for asking us.

As I work nights, I class my weekend as starting on a Friday. Sunday is a bit of a wasted day usually as I have to sleep a lot to prepare myself for starting again on the night!

Quiet weekend personally. Saw grandkids and continued with my 100-repping gym training, which I love and it works well for me.

It's like a sort of "bodybuilding cardio" - excellent for toning.

Your weekend okay?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah it was compared to a very stressful week.


----------



## Laurieloz

Birthdays today....

Keith Flint (The Prodigy), 44.



Anastacia, 45.



B.B. King, 88, yesterday.



And Hank Williams would have been 90....


----------



## andyhuggins

B.B. King what a legend


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> B.B. King what a legend


He's great. He still has own B.B. King's Blues Bar & Grill in New Orleans. A friend of mine hoped to see him but he played the night before and was too tired the next night to go on stage


----------



## Tommy10

Hey 45s .... What's up ? 

Been working flat out the past 5 days , finally got a day off !

Had an excellent back session this morning still buzzin with my strength , was one of those amazing strengths sessions that happen randomly lol

Cooked all my meals for the day , whole chicken , haddock and turkey breast, just tucked in to a big plate of chicken and spinach 

Going to get my cards read tonight ... Got a lot of stuff going on so will be good to get some clarity lol


----------



## tioc

Tommy10 said:


> Hey 45s .... What's up ?
> 
> Going to get my cards read tonight ... Got a lot of stuff going on so will be good to get some clarity lol


I can see into your future................. you'll be £20 lighter by the end of the night :lol:


----------



## Tommy10

tioc said:


> I can see into your future................. you'll be £20 lighter by the end of the night :lol:


Lol £30 !!


----------



## Skye666

Tommy10 said:


> Hey 45s .... What's up ?
> 
> Been working flat out the past 5 days , finally got a day off !
> 
> Had an excellent back session this morning still buzzin with my strength , was one of those amazing strengths sessions that happen randomly lol
> 
> Cooked all my meals for the day , whole chicken , haddock and turkey breast, just tucked in to a big plate of chicken and spinach
> 
> Going to get my cards read tonight ... Got a lot of stuff going on so will be good to get some clarity lol


I'm impressed with how organized u are!! Ohhhhh I love all the cards stuff let us know if u thought it was any good lot of rubbish mediums out there too.


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Skye,
> 
> I think I'm keeping the charity shops of Hull going with daily visits with things from my mum's house. So much stuff hoarded away you wouldn't believe.
> 
> Nearly finished downstairs then the rest of the house. Hard work!
> 
> Enjoy the gym. What is it today? I'm doing a bit of everything. Heavy stuff for legs and a few pulldowns. The manic 50 & 100 reppers of the past two days have given me a new lease of life....really getting form again now.
> 
> Talk later


These 100 reppers ..like straight off for 100?? I'd loose count


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah if i run out of fingers and toes i'm buggered :lol:


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah if i run out of fingers and toes i'm buggered :lol:


LL does have 100 toes and 100 fingers mate,he is like a centipede! 

It is just one rep per leg ,so sounds impressive but realy......nahhh! :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> Birthdays today....
> 
> Keith Flint (The Prodigy), 44.
> 
> View attachment 136176
> 
> 
> Anastacia, 45.
> 
> View attachment 136177
> 
> 
> B.B. King, 88, yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 136178
> 
> 
> And Hank Williams would have been 90....
> 
> View attachment 136180


My mate used to sort out prodigy's manager with chemical assistance back in the 90's,then he ended up getting nicked as he drove into his drive with a boot full of wide eyed and happy days,he always maintained the manager grassed him up,did 7 in the pen and came out,then died within a year of heart failure,he was a hell of a nice bloke,mentioned on Essex boys web site Chris wheatly was his name a real star of a man.


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> These 100 reppers ..like straight off for 100?? I'd loose count


That's right. Various exercises but with very light weights. You're allowed to pause, but not to put the weight down.

Surprisingly difficult, but it has good results. My journal explains it more thoroughly.


----------



## Laurieloz

biglbs said:


> LL does have 100 toes and 100 fingers mate,he is like a centipede!
> 
> It is just one rep per leg ,so sounds impressive but realy......nahhh! :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> That's right. Various exercises but with very light weights. You're allowed to pause, but not to put the weight down.
> 
> Surprisingly difficult, but it has good results. My journal explains it more thoroughly.


I'll check your journal out mate. Sounds like a new twist on things. Always will to mix thing up.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I'll check your journal out mate. Sounds like a new twist on things. Always will to mix thing up.


And as we are all old...could always take an abacus to help with the counting lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> And as we are all old...could always take an abacus to help with the counting lol


Is that one of those new tech toys? :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I'll check your journal out mate. Sounds like a new twist on things. Always will to mix thing up.


Thanks mate. Yeah, I'm loving it, although I haven't trained this week because of a bloody cold. Back tomorrow for a "normal" session and the 100's and 50's again at the weekend. Good luck with it!


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope you shake it off soon mate. I'll let you know how it goes once I have sused it out.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you shake it off soon mate. I'll let you know how it goes once I have sused it out.


Thanks Andy.

I'm sure you'll enjoy this training.

Dirk does it exactly from Joe Wendler's book, which has other exercises slotted in inbetween.

I'm just doing "straightforward" 100-reppers of everything. Whether it be a full sesion of ten exercises (1000 reps total), or maybe half a dozen with some heavy weights straight after.

It gets you really pumped and a great buzz out of it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

stephenw said:


> Cool! So I bet you are still working out and maintaining your body huh?


Some famous birthdays for 19th September....

Jarvis Cocker (50)

In film + TV.....

Jeremy Irons (65)


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

morning everyone. having a lot of problems with my krav maga classes lately (see my journal for more colourful complaining). Missed last night's, so just popped some dmaa and off to do some serious cardio. have a good day.


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Bit of a slow night at work, stock replens for our busiest period coming up.

Fully recovered from my cold and hitting the gym after my kip for a steady session, nothing fancy or spectacular.

Dirk, I hope yours goes well today. I know you'll get to the Krav classes eventually.

Playing an album called Coverdale/Page in the car. Ex-Whitesnake and Led Zeppelin legends together. A brilliant rock album. See the music thread.

Have a good day everybody


----------



## Greshie

Morning all 

Got back from holiday (South of France dontycha know  ) and have promptly gone down with a cold :no: New manager at work (very nice) means I'm having to work full time the next two weeks so that and the cold has punched a hole into my training plans 

Handyman is supposed to be coming tomorrow to start painting the outside rendering ............. weather permitting 

The high winds last week managed to knock over one of my apple trees, and looks like I need to dig out a recipe for green tomato chutney, oh and my car needs an MOT

such joys.....

Listening to Radio Three ............


----------



## tioc

Morning peeps, bucketing here, so sacking work till later off to do the banking, if the wife asks, Gym really. She was wondering why im in shorts to go to the bank but think I bluffed it :lol:

Todays soundtrack is provided by Cockney Rejects and 4skins, with a guest appearance from Quadrophenia (spelling lol )


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

^^ spelt perfectly!


----------



## biglbs

stephenw said:


> Cool! So I bet you are still working out and maintaining your body huh?


Kinda yeah!


----------



## Mingster

Quiet day slaughtering enemies, plundering their villages and sacrificing various creatures to the glory of the Allfather, followed by laying some wooden flooring in the bathroom and a weights session a little later on.

Just the usual stuff


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> Quiet day slaughtering enemies, plundering their villages and sacrificing various creatures to the glory of the Allfather, followed by laying some wooden flooring in the bathroom and a weights session a little later on.
> 
> Just the usual stuff


A random day at the mill then. As you do


----------



## Laurieloz

Evening all.

Pleasant return to the gym this afternoon, needed to catch up and get my limbs limbering up for tomorrow's mega-rep bombast...my journal's out....

Been loading my mp3 player ready to take my mind off the manic chaos and intolerable pain:crying:

Loaded some great 'best ofs' for shuffle play from Echo & the Bunnymen, Metallica, R.E.M, Ash, Rolling Stones, Thin Lizzy, Sly & The Family Stone, T. Rex and The Who. Steady rock tracks pumping away for my training madness!

Had a gorgeous 'Hungry Joe's' chicken sizzler for my tea. Bed soon, then work for the last time this week.

Ready for a beer tomorrow night.

Enjoy your evening guys


----------



## andyhuggins

Some great tunes mate


----------



## andyhuggins

tioc said:


> Morning peeps, bucketing here, so sacking work till later off to do the banking, if the wife asks, Gym really. She was wondering why im in shorts to go to the bank but think I bluffed it :lol:
> 
> Todays soundtrack is provided by Cockney Rejects and 4skins, with a guest appearance from Quadrophenia (spelling lol )


Great bands mate


----------



## Mingster

I don't like to listen to music when I lift but beforehand I always listen to the following medley...

Epica - Kingdom of Heaven.

Arch Enemy - Dead Eyes see no Future.

Slipknot - Wait and Bleed.

That usually gets me in the mood

Just logging into the Epica tune now...


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Morning all
> 
> Got back from holiday (South of France dontycha know  ) and have promptly gone down with a cold :no: New manager at work (very nice) means I'm having to work full time the next two weeks so that and the cold has punched a hole into my training plans
> 
> Handyman is supposed to be coming tomorrow to start painting the outside rendering ............. weather permitting
> 
> The high winds last week managed to knock over one of my apple trees, and looks like I need to dig out a recipe for green tomato chutney, oh and my car needs an MOT
> 
> such joys.....
> 
> Listening to Radio Three ............


Well come back greshie, ..look this cold malarkey with u men has to stop!!! It's a sniffle, have a little Vic rub.. :mellow:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope he knows someone called vic? :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Well come back greshie, ..look this cold malarkey with
> 
> u men has to stop!!! It's a sniffle, have a little Vic rub.. :mellow:


Sniffle ? SNIFFLE ???? have you never heard of man flu? :laugh:



andyhuggins said:


> Hope he knows someone called vic? :lol:


----------



## tioc

would a vikki rub do ?


----------



## Laurieloz

@andyhuggins Great taste mate


----------



## Greshie

tioc said:


> would a vikki rub do ?
> 
> View attachment 136452


NO !


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> @andyhuggins Great taste mate


 @Laurieloz Great minds think alike


----------



## Skye666

tioc said:


> would a vikki rub do ?
> 
> View attachment 136452


Haha can see Greshie getting a nice rub from miss vicky vic rubb


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> And as we are all old...could always take an abacus to help with the counting lol


Never leave home without it.....










Always moving my balls from on side to the other through out the day....... :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> @Laurieloz Great minds think alike


  Yeah. I always put compilations of classic rock on my MP3 player for the gym and have them playing on shuffle so I don't get bored with the same music. Helps my training.

In the car I will play full albums from start to finish and rare stuff, so I can listen to them properly.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Yeah. I always put compilations of classic rock on my MP3 player for the gym and have them playing on shuffle so I don't get bored with the same music. Helps my training.
> 
> In the car I will play full albums from start to finish and rare stuff, so I can listen to them properly.


Loving the way you roll mate


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Never leave home without it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always moving my balls from on side to the other through out the day....... :tongue:


Hahahaaa!:laugh:

Actually, looking at that thing...there's 10 rows of beads and 10 beads on each row.

That would be perfect for my 100-rep training. Do you think I would get funny looks if I carried one around with me in the gym? :rolleye: :wacko:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Loving the way you roll mate


Oh yes. Meticulously planned, you know!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Hahahaaa!:laugh:
> 
> Actually, looking at that thing...there's 10 rows of beads and 10 beads on each row.
> 
> That would be perfect for my 100-rep training. Do you think I would get funny looks if I carried one around with me in the gym? :rolleye: :wacko:


Would be fun to take one to yhe gym just for the crack


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Oh yes. Meticulously planned, you know!


LOL I know what you mean.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Would be fun to take one to yhe gym just for the crack


It wouldn't surprise anybody. They all think I'm nuts anyway banging them 10kg reps out like there's no tomorrow!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> It wouldn't surprise anybody. They all think I'm nuts anyway banging them 10kg reps out like there's no tomorrow!


If it is giving you the results mate who cares what they think


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> If it is giving you the results mate who cares what they think


LaurieLoz at the gym tomorrow...


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> Hahahaaa!:laugh:
> 
> Actually, looking at that thing...there's 10 rows of beads and 10 beads on each row.
> 
> That would be perfect for my 100-rep training. Do you think I would get funny looks if I carried one around with me in the gym? :rolleye: :wacko:


Well counting on it would deal with cardio...


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Never leave home without it.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Always moving my balls from on side to the other through out the day....... :tongue:


Haha oh dear through out the day?? U are sure to loose count doing that.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> LaurieLoz at the gym tomorrow...
> View attachment 136460


You can count and spell. Bloody hell I thought it was only ladies that could multi-task :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Hahahaaa!:laugh:
> 
> Actually, looking at that thing...there's 10 rows of beads and 10 beads on each row.
> 
> That would be perfect for my 100-rep training. Do you think I would get funny looks if I carried one around with me in the gym? :rolleye: :wacko:


See it is a good idea, could set the trend


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> See it is a good idea, could set the trend


That would be hilarious to see all the ladies and gents in the gym carry those around :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> See it is a good idea, could set the trend


I think I'll follow @raptordog's idea and count my balls.

I only need to play around with two! :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I think I'll follow @raptordog's idea and count my balls.
> 
> I only need to play around with two! :whistling:


That will raise your test levels :lol:


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> That will raise your test levels :lol:


Yes its like self med trt.....works wonders..... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Yes its like self med trt.....works wonders..... :lol:


The more self med the better the real performance :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> I think I'll follow @raptordog's idea and count my balls.
> 
> I only need to play around with two! :whistling:


Repetitive strain though.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Repetitive strain though.


Not if you change hand at regular intervals :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Repetitive strain though.


True...but good for forearms.....:laugh:


----------



## Guest

@Laurieloz

Please

Please

Dump that **** avatar

:wub:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> True...but good for forearms.....:laugh:


You should see his left arm :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> @Laurieloz
> 
> Please
> 
> Please
> 
> Dump that **** avatar
> 
> :wub:


This better?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> This better?


Gotta love Sid.


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> This better?


My god, yeah that will do for a day, but it ain't you mate.

My apologies, me o'l mucker :laugh:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> True...but good for forearms.....:laugh:


Lol...that's a hell of a forearm


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol...that's a hell of a forearm


Looks like one hell of a grip :scared:


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> My god, yeah that will do for a day, but it ain't you mate.
> 
> My apologies, me o'l mucker :laugh:


Massive Pistols fan in the day mate.

But you're probably right, I think I'll go back to Floyd by the morning.

If you're sure you don't want the King Crimson scary face back again?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Massive Pistols fan in the day mate.
> 
> But you're probably right, I think I'll go back to Floyd by the morning.
> 
> If you're sure you don't want the King Crimson scary face back again?


Remember seeing the pistols before they were even called that. Back in the day. Great gig. Raw as f**k :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Remember seeing the pistols before they were even called that. Back in the day. Great gig. Raw as f**k :thumb:


You've made this youngster extremely jealous!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Now that's more like it @Laurieloz cover to atmosphere, if I'm not mistaken? Better than the Sid one. I'm a big pistols fan, but not a big Sid fan.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Now that's more like it @Laurieloz cover to atmosphere, if I'm not mistaken? Better than the Sid one. I'm a big pistols fan, but not a big Sid fan.


Absolutely Dirk. Atmosphere is a very personal piece of music for me, an all-time favourite single. I've hunted high and low for that image on a t shirt and eventually took the 12" single to a printer to do it. The bloody thing came out green! However, I wore it when I saw Peter Hook's talk tour with Howard Marks as compare a couple of years ago. I met Hook and shook his hand. He loved my shirt and said he wanted Atmosphere playing at his funeral being the track he is most proud of.

A one-off amazing record.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Absolutely Dirk. Atmosphere is a very personal piece of music for me, an all-time favourite single. I've hunted high and low for that image on a t shirt and eventually took the 12" single to a printer to do it. The bloody thing came out green! However, I wore it when I saw Peter Hook's talk tour with Howard Marks as compare a couple of years ago. I met Hook and shook his hand. He loved my shirt and said he wanted Atmosphere playing at his funeral being the track he is most proud of.
> 
> A one-off amazing record.


it is a fantastic record. shivers down the spine stuff. hmm, playing at my funeral? maybe. currently it's going to be 'heroes'. think i'll stick with that.


----------



## Laurieloz

Without hogging this thread too much...

Morning all!

Weekend for me now and it's pay day too!

Bit of charity stuff to sort out this afternoon before gym and a mega 100-rep session which I am looking forward to immensely.

Music in the car coming home was Tim Buckley's 1967 classic 'Goodbye and Hello'. He passed away so young just like his equally talented son, Jeff. Extraordinary vocals both.



Have a good day everybody


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> it is a fantastic record. shivers down the spine stuff. hmm, playing at my funeral? maybe. currently it's going to be 'heroes'. think i'll stick with that.


Heroes. Bowie's best song. I got that DVD by the way and I'll be watching it tonight.

Funeral song for me will be 'Old And Wise' by The Alan Parsons Project. Almost too much to bear, the ethereal vocals are from Colin Blunstone, another singer I met once and a lovely bloke.


----------



## ERIC3VIKING

JESUS

i may be just over the 45

does any one get the weeks when you feel over 55 ?

tired all week - weights feel twice as heavy - hardly any pump

maybe just diet

:sad:


----------



## roadwarrior

One from the old days.


----------



## Skye666

ERIC3VIKING said:


> JESUS
> 
> i may be just over the 45
> 
> does any one get the weeks when you feel over 55 ?
> 
> tired all week - weights feel twice as heavy - hardly any pump
> 
> maybe just diet
> 
> :sad:


No never for me


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> One from the old days.
> 
> View attachment 136477


Loved the days when men wore short shorts :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Loved the days when men wore short shorts :thumbup1:


What do you mean 'the days when'....

I'm still wearing these. But then I'm a fashion victim:whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

@Skye666 your avi....is.........is....... :wub:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> @Skye666 your avi....is.........is....... :wub:


Steady mate :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> @Skye666 your avi....is.........is....... :wub:


Lol. Arrr thankyou laurielozzer kind of u to say so :blush:


----------



## andyhuggins

Have a good weekend people


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Have a good weekend people


Deja vu.

You too, Andy. Er...anything nice planned?


----------



## latblaster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYx5hmcxP8khttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYx5hmcxP8k

@Skye666


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

About to go out for the month's shopping with the missus. Be £200 lighter in a couple of hours time:crying:

An offer at my local butcher has 5kg of chicken breast at £20 today, so it's worth investing in some to freeze.

I'll fit in a gym session this morning too. A 12-exercise routine of 50-rep strength training: 30 fast straight off on a moderate weight, then add half more weight for 10, and then double the original weight for the final 10. Crazy but works wonders! :wacko:

My monthly drinking session this afternoon in town:beer:

Can't have too many, babysitting tonight. Then a 3-year-old will batter me to pieces! mg:

Have a great weekend everybody:thumbup1:


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Loved the days when men wore short shorts :thumbup1:


Just for you Skye666


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYx5hmcxP8khttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hYx5hmcxP8k
> 
> @Skye666


Ohhh thankyou!! This may lead to marriage I feel it


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> Just for you Skye666
> 
> View attachment 136548


 @roadwarrior thanks, see this is much better than those Peter stringfellow g strings for men, oh but wait....ur wearing one in ur avi gasp!!!


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> @roadwarrior thanks, see this is much better than those Peter stringfellow g strings for men, oh but wait....ur wearing one in ur avi *gasp*!!!


It's posing trunks in my Avi but I wear Gasp vests in the gym.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening people hows it going?


----------



## Greshie

whacked :yawn:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> whacked :yawn:


What you been up to then mate?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> What you been up to then mate?


Working!


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Working!


So you just chillin tonight?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> So you just chillin tonight?


Yep ... just waiting for my tea to cook (some chicken portions and cauliflower cheese) feet up on the coffee table listening to the radio at the moment ... later may catch up on some mindless telly I recorded whilst on holiday ....


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Yep ... just waiting for my tea to cook (some chicken portions and cauliflower cheese) feet up on the coffee table listening to the radio at the moment ... later may catch up on some mindless telly I recorded whilst on holiday ....


Sounds good to me mate. Where did you go on holiday?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds good to me mate. Where did you go on holiday?


Reckon it's about all I'm capable of tonight !

The South of France for a week, Cap D'Agde very nice and relaxing


----------



## andyhuggins

Glad you enjoyed it mate


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Hope you're enjoying your weekend.

I'm having a lie in as is usual for Sunday morning, after listening to a classic album 'Argus' by Wishbone Ash.

Later I'll be doing yesterday's postponed gym session, which I didn't have time for because of shopping.

Have a good day.


----------



## Greshie

:yawn:

Just crawled out of bed ...

Legs still a bit sore from Friday's session, and still a bit muzzy with my cold, oh and have developed a lovely big cold sore on my lip :sad:

Shopping and chores today followed by catching up on a few programs I recorded whilst on holiday

Listening to Radio Three Breakfast ... they are playing some rather pedestrian German Dances by a someone called Busch .... there are composers who are deservedly forgotten................


----------



## AlanBud123

Hi all - not been around much - was looking for the Straight thread - but take it that things must have got a bit out of order and it got stopped??!! I am still enjoying my training - but not seeing much progress - down to a 32 waist tho  and noticing that my boxers are getting tighter on my legs - so something must be working - I hope you all are doing well


----------



## Greshie

AlanBud123 said:


> Hi all - not been around much - was looking for the Straight thread - but take it that things must have got a bit out of order and it got stopped??!! I am still enjoying my training - but not seeing much progress - down to a 32 waist tho  and noticing that my boxers are getting tighter on my legs - so something must be working - I hope you all are doing well


I was on holiday when I'm Straight vanished so no idea what happened there... Good to see you Alan ... a 32 ins waist and tight boxers is deffo progress :thumb:


----------



## AlanBud123

Greshie said:


> I was on holiday when I'm Straight vanished so no idea what happened there... Good to see you Alan ... a 32 ins waist and tight boxers is deffo progress :thumb:


Cheers Greshie good to hear from you  just wish my arms and chest / back were progressing as well. Flubs , Chris, Barsnack and the others still about ?

Might start a training journal


----------



## Laurieloz

@AlanBud123 @Greshie

and anyone else who's been looking...

I'm Straight 2 is up and running after a shaky start.

The original thread was deleted by the Moderators because it got too big and the whole site kept crashing.

I started the new one but up to now there's only a handful of us using it.


----------



## Greshie

AlanBud123 said:


> Cheers Greshie good to hear from you  just wish my arms and chest / back were progressing as well. Flubs , Chris, Barsnack and the others still about ?
> 
> Might start a training journal


Yep they are still around, though all very quiet at the moment .................. Journal is a good thing as it acts as a diary tracking progress and keeps motivation going ...


----------



## andyhuggins

hi guys it's been a nice sunny day hear.


----------



## Greshie

Here too , had the patio doors open for a while ...................


----------



## andyhuggins

Looks like we are at different ends of the country mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

@Rob68 :thumb:


----------



## Lesismore

I have a lot of male friends still lifting in their 40's, 50, & 60's. theses guys are out there competing. They look amazing! Age is not an issue when it comes to lifting. It seems to me that people think they're too old, therefore they don't do anything to take care of themselves! We don't stop brushing our teeth when we get older, so don't stop lifting! You'll be healthier in the long run! P.S. I've been lifting 30 years.


----------



## Laurieloz

Lesismore said:


> I have a lot of male friends still lifting in their 40's, 50, & 60's. theses guys are out there competing. They look amazing! Age is not an issue when it comes to lifting. It seems to me that people think they're too old, therefore they don't do anything to take care of themselves! We don't stop brushing our teeth when we get older, so don't stop lifting! You'll be healthier in the long run! P.S. I've been lifting 30 years.


Good man. Many a true word...

We're a select breed us oldie bodybuilders, not taking anything away from the younger guys I might add.

To me it's absolute common sense to look after our health. Training, fitness, diet.

It saddens me when I see so many people around who have little or no respect for the wellbeing, be it over-eating ir sheer laziness.

Like your post, buddy:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Happy birthday to Bruce Springsteen. The legend is 63 today.


----------



## tioc

Laurieloz said:


> Happy birthday to Bruce Springsteen. The legend is 63 today.
> View attachment 136668
> View attachment 136669
> View attachment 136670
> View attachment 136671
> View attachment 136672
> View attachment 136673


God is he 63, saw him years ago in Sheffield, 2 hour set followed by 90 minuite encore, didnt think Id enjoy it when I went but gotta say one of the best shows I've ever been to and I've seen Peter and the Test Tube Babies :lol: , We had one of his songs at the wedding, need to check with the boss to see what its called, shes a massive fan.


----------



## Mingster

Lesismore said:


> I have a lot of male friends still lifting in their 40's, 50, & 60's. theses guys are out there competing. They look amazing! Age is not an issue when it comes to lifting. It seems to me that people think they're too old, therefore they don't do anything to take care of themselves! We don't stop brushing our teeth when we get older, so don't stop lifting! You'll be healthier in the long run! P.S. I've been lifting 30 years.


Me too. Feels like 60


----------



## Greshie

Morning all ...

Mot & service time (for the car) today and then my handyman will be continuing painting the outside and I shall get on with going through cupboards ... have far too many clothes & [email protected]!

And yep I've only been lifting for 3 years or so .... and I'm Fifty erm One , Two, Three ....... oops lost count :whistling: and feel much better for it (I think lol)


----------



## Fletch68

An older guy (72) at my gym reckons you definitely shouldn't do squats and deadlifts over the age of 45. He says the back and knees would cause too many problems not found in young guys. Truth or cobblers?


----------



## Ian_Montrose

Fletch68 said:


> An older guy (72) at my gym reckons you definitely shouldn't do squats and deadlifts over the age of 45. He says the back and knees would cause too many problems not found in young guys. Truth or cobblers?


I'd say cobblers. You do have to be more careful as you get older as injuries take longer to recover from. However, to neglect two of the best exercises for core and back strength is crazy (IMVHO).


----------



## Greshie

Fletch68 said:


> An older guy (72) at my gym reckons you definitely shouldn't do squats and deadlifts over the age of 45. He says the back and knees would cause too many problems not found in young guys. Truth or cobblers?


Cobblers, you just have to be more careful as @Ian_Montrose has said


----------



## Mingster

I'm squatting at 52 with no knee issues. And still quite heavy too.


----------



## Laurieloz

tioc said:


> God is he 63, saw him years ago in Sheffield, 2 hour set followed by 90 minuite encore, didnt think Id enjoy it when I went but gotta say one of the best shows I've ever been to and I've seen Peter and the Test Tube Babies :lol: , We had one of his songs at the wedding, need to check with the boss to see what its called, shes a massive fan.


I'm guessing you saw him at Brammal Lane in 1988. I was at that show! The encores included a lot of rock 'n' roll covers like Twist and Shout and Gimme Some Lovin'. Seen him a few times. Best live attraction ever in my opinion.

Like the way you say you'll check with 'the boss', as if you're calling Springsteen himself Double meaning there!

And it would be a close run thing against Peter & The Test Tube Babies also:rolleyes: :rockon:


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Morning all ...
> 
> Mot & service time (for the car) today and then my handyman will be continuing painting the outside and I shall get on with going through cupboards ... have far too many clothes & [email protected]!
> 
> And yep I've only been lifting for 3 years or so .... and I'm Fifty erm One , Two, Three ....... oops lost count :whistling: and feel much better for it (I think lol)


Greshie I'm amazed at how new you are to bodybuilding! I'm really taken aback that you've only been at it three years. :w00t:

Your knowledge about it and training are exemplary!

I should have checked you out more closely and done my research:whistling:

Good man:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Greshie I'm amazed at how new you are to bodybuilding! I'm really taken aback that you've only been at it three years. :w00t:
> 
> Your knowledge about it and training are exemplary!
> 
> I should have checked you out more closely and done my research:whistling:
> 
> Good man:thumbup1:


Cheers Loz, this is why I'm not as big as I could be .... but yes I am consistent in everything I do!


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Cheers Loz, this is why I'm not as big as I could be .... but yes I am consistent in everything I do!


It doesn't matter how big you are, bud, you're training very hard and keeping fit and toned.

At our age it's harder and harder to maintain.


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm in two minds about squatting and back problems, etc.

It depends on the individual, body shape and especially height.

True, squats do strengthen the back, debatable about knees, ankles and hips though.

Me personally, I used to squat all the time in my "prime" in the 90's, but my back became weaker after time. I don't think it's the muscle, but the bones.

Plus I probably made it worse by my road racing cycling previous to the bidybuilding; cycling is real bad posture.

I've had lower back issues for a while now and I stay away from squats and deadlifts too. It's not worth my health being at risk, especially in old age!

As you know by my journal I train like there's no tomorrow and employ alternatives like leg presses and rows to complement these neglected body parts.

So it works differently for people, we have to improvise sometimes


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> It doesn't matter how big you are, bud, you're training very hard and keeping fit and toned.
> 
> At our age it's harder and harder to maintain.


What is all this 'age' sh1t man?

Age is only a problem for those that allow it to be.....


----------



## Mingster

Squat with correct form and you'll strengthen knees, ankles and hips.


----------



## biglbs

Fletch68 said:


> An older guy (72) at my gym reckons you definitely shouldn't do squats and deadlifts over the age of 45. He says the back and knees would cause too many problems not found in young guys. Truth or cobblers?


It may or may not be true,depending on a myriad of factors,Body type/height/weight/history/family history/current assistance/meds/nutrition and only a choice not a requirement as we realy are more about quality longevity than ultimate mass imo

That said hard squatting demands much from the heart and can assist with left ventrical atrophy,accelerating the condition,especialy if AAS or Gh is used,not ideal as we age by any means,however evidence suggests that low rep squatting is far less likely to cause such atrophy but does do plenty to help us.Personaly high rep and heavy killer leg sessions are a thing of history to me,my heart reflects that by operating at 100% of 70%(near perfect)with very little lvh even after being severly obese....


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Squat with correct form and you'll strengthen knees, ankles and hips.


And avoid osteoporosis!


----------



## Laurieloz

biglbs said:


> What is all this 'age' sh1t man?
> 
> Age is only a problem for those that allow it to be.....


Fair comment


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm coming at squatting and deadlifting from the other direction. I've got a history of back problems. I'm squatting and deadlifting in the hope of strengthening my back. I'm only doing it very light and progressing very slowly, but I think it's working. I still get incidents where my back goes though. However, it's never gone while I've actually been squatting or deadlifting, ususally something stupid (last year it went while I was picking up a shoe)


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm coming at squatting and deadlifting from the other direction. I've got a history of back problems. I'm squatting and deadlifting in the hope of strengthening my back. I'm only doing it very light and progressing very slowly, but I think it's working. I still get incidents where my back goes though. However, it's never gone while I've actually been squatting or deadlifting, ususally something stupid (last year it went while I was picking up a shoe)


I've found with my wrists it's the "unplanned" movements that cause trouble ... planned movements, such as bench, curls etc aren't an issue


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Squat with correct form and you'll strengthen knees, ankles and hips.


I cracked my spine in two places some years ago and thought I would never walk again, but I still do deads and squats and leg press and I feel personally that I'm stronger in the weaker areas for that. If I stop training for long periods my aches and pains come back on me tenfold....but of course I know that when things start to hurt in a "baaad" way I adjust my training to accommodate...don't think I would ever stop though, no matter what my age is...adjust mebbe, but not stop..


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm coming at squatting and deadlifting from the other direction. I've got a history of back problems. I'm squatting and deadlifting in the hope of strengthening my back. I'm only doing it very light and progressing very slowly, but I think it's working. I still get incidents where my back goes though. However, it's never gone while I've actually been squatting or deadlifting, ususally something stupid (last year it went while I was picking up a shoe)


I can relate to this a bit....due to my accident (see previous post)..my left leg sometimes just pops out of my hip in some weird way and I have to stand really still and woggle my bits around to get it to go back to where it should be...lol....very amusing for my friends...hahaha.....well, you know, it doesn't literally hang out of my hip...but it's not good...hahaha...ah well.....onwards and upwards right?...


----------



## Laurieloz

A picture quiz on clowns for you.

Please identify the clowns.

Answers tonight

1. Name the character. 

2. Clown's name & film please. 

3. Character. 

4. Name the actor. 

5. Character. 

6. Name the comedian. 

7. Actor and film. 

8. Actor (on left) and film. 

9. Musician and pop video. 

10.  

sorry pal

Good luck!


----------



## Laurieloz

....And Morning all!

A misty start to the day here.

On my feet all night at work, a varicose vein on my left calf and ready for bed.

Music on the car stereo is 'An Introduction to Blur'. Apart from the Cockney knees-up jollity of hits like 'Parklife' and 'Country House', some intelligent songwriting here too.

Gym later to catch up on yesterday's session which had to be postponed.

I'll be posting my morning greeting on this thread from now on. It makes sense, being for my age group.

I'm Straight is fine for general banter still, but it's been hijacked by the younger guys. I have more in common with you lot.

Enjoy your day all.


----------



## Greshie

Bleary morning all ! 

another day another dollar!

rather overcast here too, handyman has finished the back of the bungalow so starts the front today so hoping it's not gonna rain 

work today followed hopefully by a little deads session this evening !

Have a good day all!


----------



## tioc

1.

2.film is It

3. Krusty

4. Ceaser Romero

5. Ronald

6.

7.

8. without resorting to google is it the greastest show on earth for the film ?

9 Steve strange or that muppet from Eurasia

10. dont mock the afflicted :lol:


----------



## Guest

Don't tell me the threads hit rock bottom again, couldn't be ****d to look for it, may do to see when it burned.

****in pansies


----------



## biglbs

What do you call a clown crossed with a cvnt.........A clunt!


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Don't tell me the threads hit rock bottom again, couldn't be ****d to look for it, may do to see when it burned.
> 
> ****in pansies


Everything okay, bud?


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> Everything okay, bud?


Lol cheeky ****, yeah mate I suppose it is.

I've given myself a stiff talking to, so no more nonsense from me, honest :innocent:


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Lol cheeky ****, yeah mate I suppose it is.
> 
> I've given myself a stiff talking to, so no more nonsense from me, honest :innocent:


You're fine bud, as long as it all makes sense.....

I thought I was the only angry, grumpy, p¡ssed off low down sonofabitch!


----------



## Laurieloz

Anyone else for the quiz? @tioc is beating you all to that rep so far:rolleye:


----------



## Laurieloz

Laurieloz said:


> Here are the answers to the Clowns Quiz...
> 
> 1. Coco the Clown.
> View attachment 136774
> 
> 
> 2. Pennywise from "It".
> View attachment 136775
> 
> 
> 3. Krusty.
> View attachment 136776
> 
> 
> 4. Caesar Romero.
> View attachment 136777
> 
> 
> 5. Ronald McDonald.
> View attachment 136778
> 
> 
> 6. Benny Hill.
> View attachment 136779
> 
> 
> 7. Roger Moore in "Octopussy".
> View attachment 136780
> 
> 
> 8. James Stewart in "The Greatest Show on Earth".
> View attachment 136781
> 
> 
> 9. David Bowie in "Ashes to Ashes".
> View attachment 136782
> 
> 
> 10. @The L Man
> View attachment 136783
> 
> 
> sorry pal
> 
> Well done @tioc
> 
> Nobody else even bothered with it. Have a rep, mate:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

And another post....where is everyone this week I wonder?

Busy night at work. The day shifts are doing overtime to help with demand for customers and the warehouse was packed with bods until midnight.

In the car, The Best of The Cars appropriately enough!

No gym today. From this afternoon, I need to make an all-out effort to clear mum's house. I want to finish downstairs by next week.

So that's the council tip, papers for burning and charity shop items. It's all becoming a millstone now for me. No time to fit everything in!

Have a nice day everyone


----------



## Greshie

Morning all !

another quick swoosh by before work ... roll on Saturday evening lol

Only clown I identified was @The L Man, didn't recognise any of the other avi's :whistling: but then I don't get about very much on uk-m 

Gonna be a busy day today, boss man coming down to see the new Manager and we have a bag drop being delivered this afternoon, 200 bags of goodies (or complete [email protected] depending the area collected from! )


----------



## Skye666

I don't like the clown thing  ..... I went to see priscilla at the theatre last night ..sheer nonsense! Morning all


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

best of nick cave and the bad seeds in the headphones for me this morning


----------



## Rob68

Still loving AM - Arctic Monkeys ... Especially this tune,catchy as fooook lol






Off to see Liam Fray do an acoustic gig sunday night in manchester,taking my lad to,bit of a surprise for him as he doesnt know ive got tickets :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

Sorry just saw the clown thing...afternoon all, can I come and play? I feel and look over 45 today, if that helps


----------



## Guest

Got an unusual day off In between, so some drinking is in order

After some lager there will be a few glasses of disaronno.

28% volume is a **** take


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Got an unusual day off In between, so some drinking is in order
> 
> After some lager there will be a few glasses of disaronno.
> 
> 28% volume is a **** take


:laugh: Lager?....LAGER???!!!

Thought you was a MAN? :huh: Tough Northerners don't drink lager!

Bet you have that awful Southern thing "lager top" too! Get some real ale down yer mate.

What are yer?  Hee hee hee.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> best of nick cave and the bad seeds in the headphones for me this morning


Love Nick Cave's stuff. Very dark, yet tender and quite beautiful too.

Great live band. Like watching a modern day Ian Dury & The Blockheads. All over the place on stage and really disorganised! :rockon:

Sorry about the clowns, @Beklet Did they give you nightmares? How about a quiz on big, hairy SPIDERS!


----------



## Laurieloz

Rob68 said:


> Still loving AM - Arctic Monkeys ... Especially this tune,catchy as fooook lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to see Liam Fray do an acoustic gig sunday night in manchester,taking my lad to,bit of a surprise for him as he doesnt know ive got tickets :thumb:


Fifth No.1 album from Arctic Monkeys. Massive in the States too, which is odd for them!

Good song to wash up to, as I've just been doing.

Enjoy the Liam Fray gig Rob, and junior


----------



## Beklet

Laurieloz said:


> :laugh: Lager?....LAGER???!!!
> 
> Thought you was a MAN? :huh: Tough Northerners don't drink lager!
> 
> Bet you have that awful Southern thing "lager top" too! Get some real ale down yer mate.
> 
> What are yer?  Hee hee hee.


Ha ha when I first moved down here I worked in a pub...some bloke asked for a lager top..asked him what he meant...when he'd explained, I said 'oh, yer mean like a shandy? '

He was not impressed!!!



Laurieloz said:


> Love Nick Cave's stuff. Very dark, yet tender and quite beautiful too.
> 
> Great live band. Like watching a modern day Ian Dury & The Blockheads. All over the place on stage and really disorganised! :rockon:
> 
> Sorry about the clowns, @Beklet Did they give you nightmares? How about a quiz on big, hairy SPIDERS!


Not scared of clowns or spiders lol....


----------



## Laurieloz

Beklet said:


> Ha ha when I first moved down here I worked in a pub...some bloke asked for a lager top..asked him what he meant...when he'd explained, I said 'oh, yer mean like a shandy? '
> 
> He was not impressed!!!
> 
> Not scared of clowns or spiders lol....


Ha! Yes. It's like Magners with ice! Just waters down your drink. Gimmick!

Slice of lemon in Corona too. What's that all about? Did they forget to add FLAVOUR?

I know you like spiders, having Goth tendencies!

Nick Cave will be right up your street too?


----------



## Beklet

Yeah don't mind him at all.....though my usual taste is sleazy rock.....all for a bit of dirty rockstar


----------



## Laurieloz

Beklet said:


> Yeah don't mind him at all.....though my usual taste is sleazy rock.....all for a bit of dirty rockstar


Queens of the Stone Age, Aerosmith, classic Rolling Stones, AC/DC. That sort of thing? :thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Laurieloz said:


> Queens of the Stone Age, Aerosmith, classic Rolling Stones, AC/DC. That sort of thing? :thumbup1:


Yep, and Buckcherry, Motley Crue Stone Temple Pilots, Hanoi Rocks, Metallica, Led Zep, Guns n Roses.....


----------



## Laurieloz

Beklet said:


> Yep, and Buckcherry, Motley Crue Stone Temple Pilots, Hanoi Rocks, Metallica, Led Zep, Guns n Roses.....


Fantastic! Beklet's a Rock Chick.


----------



## Beklet

Laurieloz said:


> Fantastic! Beklet's a Rock Chick.
> 
> View attachment 136865


Was it not obvious? :lol:

There may be old rock chick pics in my profile...


----------



## Skye666

@Beklet hello u...I see they let u in then must have used someone else's ID


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> :laugh: Lager?....LAGER???!!!
> 
> Thought you was a MAN? :huh: Tough Northerners don't drink lager!
> 
> Bet you have that awful Southern thing "lager top" too! Get some real ale down yer mate.
> 
> What are yer?  Hee hee hee.


Lol beers, beer, sucker, anyways I ain't drinking that northern treacle, what you think I am some extra out of the (likely lads) :lol:

Anyways I'm on shots now, I remember a verse from the London diehards (skinhead band) if you were wondering..

Scurge of the north and pride of the south..

Camden, London.  . Me.


----------



## Guest

Oh forgot to say, went to the gym yesterday , first time in 2 months. Not bad had little less power in left arm, but was expecting that, I've got to lose the notion of weight for a while a concentrate on form and muscle contraction.

After nearly 2 months of non training, And losing a stone, coupled with smoking on and off, I could visually see a change, and not for the better, and 1 day back I could actually see a complete difference..

I just gotta keep it up, so to speak 

Really no encouragement needed.


----------



## tioc

I've taken a liking to pear cider, the normal stuff just reminds me of school discos and throwing up, but this pear stuff is not too shabby. I seem to have acquired :innocent: an apple press, just trying to acquire some apples now and by March I'll be well sorted. Thanks for the reps Loz, that doesnt look like Bowie at all either that or I need specs.


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Lol beers, beer, sucker, anyways I ain't drinking that northern treacle, what you think I am some extra out of the (likely lads) :lol:
> 
> Anyways I'm on shots now, I remember a verse from the London diehards (skinhead band) if you were wondering..
> 
> Scurge of the north and pride of the south..
> 
> Camden, London.  . Me.


I guess you enjoy drinking flat beer also with no head. Pah! 

By the way, well done on your return to the gym. You'll soon get back into the swing of things. And ditch those filthy ****!


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> I guess you enjoy drinking flat beer also with no head. Pah!
> 
> By the way, well done on your return to the gym. You'll soon get back into the swing of things. And ditch those filthy ****!


Yes mate, it's been 5 days now, since last smoke, shouldn't have re-started, ****ing idiotic thing to do, but that me down to a tee.

I'm ****ing excellent in failure, and the re-starting of such, suppose it keeps me occupied


----------



## Laurieloz

tioc said:


> I've taken a liking to pear cider, the normal stuff just reminds me of school discos and throwing up, but this pear stuff is not too shabby. I seem to have acquired :innocent: an apple press, just trying to acquire some apples now and by March I'll be well sorted. Thanks for the reps Loz, that doesnt look like Bowie at all either that or I need specs.


I don't mind the odd Magners (without ice). Haven't tried pear cider but my wife drinks it. Maybe I'll try to 'lose' one. :whistling:

Definitely Bowie. You must remember the video to Ashes To Ashes? Started the whole new romantics movement.....was that a good or a bad thing. Hmmmm?


----------



## Guest

And no, I don't want any head ( of any kind ) :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

tioc said:


> I've taken a liking to pear cider, the normal stuff just reminds me of school discos and throwing up, but this pear stuff is not too shabby. I seem to have acquired :innocent: an apple press, just trying to acquire some apples now and by March I'll be well sorted. Thanks for the reps Loz, that doesnt look like Bowie at all either that or I need specs.


Perry....not pear cider lol...Philistines :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Listening to YouTube on my daft Samsung whilst driving a gondola.

Playing a 32-minute Symphony No.1 by Shostakovich. Stirring stuff

On a rather different musical topic, it's Meatloaf's birthday today. He's 65....


----------



## latblaster




----------



## latblaster




----------



## Greshie

Another quick swoosh before work ....

In charge at the shop today and tomorrow ........... so busy busy busy .......................

The calm tones of Radio 3 will soothe my short drive into town !


----------



## Beklet

Morning all...getting a little bored of protein shakes already.....but it's friday!!!!!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

On the headphones on the train this morning - high land, hard rain by Aztec camera.


----------



## tioc

Morning peeps, The Who blasting out today with a smattering of the Faces thrown in, man cannot live by ska alone, @Laurieloz I'll get that mem stick sorted today mate.

The gyms been hard work this week, 28 miles each way on top of a training sesh is hard to fit in, but on a plus note as the nice power company just refunded me £400, that power rack for the garage is looking more n more likely, just need to empty the garage of all the **** thats been dumped there since the move grrrrrrr.........


----------



## dt36

tioc said:


> Morning peeps, The Who blasting out today with a smattering of the Faces thrown in, man cannot live by ska alone, @Laurieloz I'll get that mem stick sorted today mate.
> 
> The gyms been hard work this week, 28 miles each way on top of a training sesh is hard to fit in, but on a plus note as the nice power company just refunded me £400, that power rack for the garage is looking more n more likely, just need to empty the garage of all the **** thats been dumped there since the move grrrrrrr.........


Get a garage set up going mate. You can still use a commercial gym if you want, but you always have a back up when needed.  I travel abroad a lot with my job, so my garage gym is used all sorts of time of the day.

This was one of the tunes I had pumping in there yesterday:


----------



## Guest

Feel crap, well that's what drinking half a bottle does to you, and is still ache from wed training day, suppose that's a good thing.

Only downside is 4 night shifts starting to night, time to wish my life away, roll on Tuesday morning :laugh:

Just bought some resistance ropes for forearm training....doesn't spending money make you feel better..

Last nights tunes were, booze and glory.....waveya.....all on YouTube.


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

Just woken up and having a quick sandwich before more of mum's house clearing.

I've found lots of old books from the 1950's and I don't know if the charity shop will want them. Perhaps too late to ask @Greshie

Gym afterwards for Friday's lunatic reppers! :crying:

Babysitting tonight so no drinking for me.

Like the musical choices and YouTube clips guys. Not sure about Jenny Woo yet

@tioc Anytime with the USB stick, whenever you can. You got the address OK? [

@tkd67 Feeling [email protected] after half a bottle of Skol:whistling: I would expect that from a shandy drinking Southerner really

Have a nice day all.


----------



## Beklet

Laurieloz said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Just woken up and having a quick sandwich before more of mum's house clearing.
> 
> I've found lots of old books from the 1950's and I don't know if the charity shop will want them. Perhaps too late to ask @Greshie
> 
> Gym afterwards for Friday's lunatic reppers! :crying:
> 
> Babysitting tonight so no drinking for me.
> 
> Like the musical choices and YouTube clips guys. Not sure about Jenny Woo yet
> 
> @tioc Anytime with the USB stick, whenever you can. You got the address OK? [
> 
> @tkd67 Feeling [email protected] after half a bottle of Skol:whistling: I would expect that from a shandy drinking Southerner really
> 
> Have a nice day all.


What sort of books? I have an awesome knitting book from the 50s - how to knit your own underpants lol no thanks 

Just about to sack off work.....it is Poets day after all...debating the gym but Friday afternoons can be a bit hectic with the lads all pumping up their disco muscles.....


----------



## The L Man

Ah I'm under 45. See you guys here in 23 years!


----------



## tioc

The L Man said:


> Ah I'm under 45. See you guys here in 23 years!


Sjhhhh I've got t shirts older than you


----------



## Laurieloz

Beklet said:


> What sort of books? I have an awesome knitting book from the 50s - how to knit your own underpants lol no thanks
> 
> Just about to sack off work.....it is Poets day after all...debating the gym but Friday afternoons can be a bit hectic with the lads all pumping up their disco muscles.....


Love your way with words, Becks:rolleye:

@The L Man I often think you have more in common with us oldies than the youngsters on the site. They tend to be baffled and confused by your threads.

Perhaps we see things they don't. You're alright here. Not up to me though...

P.S. Apol's for calling you a clown!


----------



## Greshie

The L Man said:


> Ah I'm under 45. See you guys here in 23 years!





Laurieloz said:


> Love your way with words, Becks:rolleye:
> 
> @The L Man I often think you have more in common with us oldies than the youngsters on the site. They tend to be baffled and confused by your threads.
> 
> Perhaps we see things they don't. You're alright here. Not up to me though...
> 
> P.S. Apol's for calling you a clown!


I'm sure we could adopt L Man ................... after all he desperately needs someone to mentor him !


----------



## biglbs

Evening wheel tapers and shunters,welcome to the assoldo cinema,playing all the right notes,but not always in the correct order.

I was born free,but then they caught me,all because of the letter 'P' ,not 'Ose'....garden 'Ose'!

Memories:rolleyes:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Listening to YouTube on my daft Samsung whilst driving a gondola.
> 
> Playing a 32-minute Symphony No.1 by Shostakovich. Stirring stuff
> 
> On a rather different musical topic, it's Meatloaf's birthday today. He's 65....
> 
> View attachment 136892
> View attachment 136893
> View attachment 136894


My fave album ...I know all the words ...still .....he's doing well looks great for age and not as ..sweaty lol


----------



## Skye666

The L Man said:


> Ah I'm under 45. See you guys here in 23 years!


OUT!!!!


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> Not sure about Jenny Woo yet


Have a listen too some of her other stuff. She has a fair few acoustic songs that are much tamer. She has a compilation link on Youtube with a fair few songs on it.


----------



## Laurieloz

Late night hello from me, now my granddaughter's finally gone to bed! I'm black and blue, far more than any gym session could ever bombard on me!

@dt36 I've already found some more Jenny Woo, I do like her own stuff or her interpretations of others acoustically much more. I always go deeper into music if I'm unsure on a first listen

@The L Man get in here bud. At least we won't rip you to bits! You"re way above their heads and a 'rather different' personality. Dunno about @Skye666 , I don't know what happened there. Love you both! Anyway, King Gresh says it's fine:thumbup1: Skye, by the way, however much Meatloaf is loved or hated, he's a one-off. A legendary performer.

@Greshie I'm sorted about the old books on the charity shop front. I go to a Sense shop mostly now and they are very happy to take anything. The Gift Aid is going very well and the shops are very happy I'm utilising this system

Relaxing now with a small Glenmorangie. One cube of ice. Low light. Peace and quiet. Watching 'Bowie In Berlin'. Bliss in it's own exquisite idyll:cool2:

Night night!


----------



## The L Man

Greshie said:


> I'm sure we could adopt L Man ................... after all he desperately needs someone to mentor him !


i feel like the troubled child in this thread lol!


----------



## Skye666

The L Man said:


> i feel like the troubled child in this thread lol!


Lol u are...


----------



## Laurieloz

The L Man said:


> i feel like the troubled child in this thread lol!


We will nurture and educate you in the ways of deep maturity, 1970's nostalgia and a general intellect in Spangles, Pilsbury Dough, 10CC, and Tiger Tots.

Roll on, come join the circus and ROCK ON!


----------



## The L Man

Skye666 said:


> Lol u are...


The L MAN


----------



## vetran

This thread scares the sh*t out of me, I don't belong here even if I am 52 lol


----------



## Laurieloz

vetran said:


> This thread scares the sh*t out of me, I don't belong here even if I am 52 lol


It's not for everyone. Was it the clowns that scared you....?


----------



## Greshie

The L Man said:


> i feel like the troubled child in this thread lol!


You are !


----------



## Greshie

Another brief swooshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

beautiful sunny morning here, which should bring the shoppers out (hopefully) and also mean my handyman can get on with painting the rendering this weekend 

Looking forward to a lie in tomorrow and Monday, been too much of this getting up at 7am every day nonsense!

btw @Laurieloz we also accept just about anything, even if it goes straight to rags or the bin, no well run charity shop would ever turn a donation down unless it's something they don't sell such as furniture.


----------



## Skye666

The L Man said:


> The L MAN


Are u still here, There's a naughty chair u know 'the L...ittle. Man' will have to sit on it soon...


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Another brief swooshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> beautiful sunny morning here, which should bring the shoppers out (hopefully) and also mean my handyman can get on with painting the rendering this weekend
> 
> Looking forward to a lie in tomorrow and Monday, been too much of this getting up at 7am every day nonsense!
> 
> btw @Laurieloz we also accept just about anything, even if it goes straight to rags or the bin, no well run charity shop would ever turn a donation down unless it's something they don't sell such as furniture.


Lucky u getting the sun...Kent has grey skies and I'm about to get my shopping before the Saturday crew arrive..I wol time it well so I'm just getting my cappuccino as they arrive, that reminds me new diet Monday so.....sod it i might have a biscuit too ..morning Greshie :bounce: ( look this is before I have sugar)


----------



## Beklet

Laurieloz said:


> We will nurture and educate you in the ways of deep maturity, 1970's nostalgia and a general intellect in Spangles, Pilsbury Dough, 10CC, and Tiger Tots.
> 
> Roll on, come join the circus and ROCK ON!


You forgot minty eggs..a d proper original ringos.....


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Lovely day here again.

Rudely awakened by a series of texts fron my barmy sister saying that clearing my mum's empty house is illegal. Why is that then? Mood swings there aplenty!

We've got little Madison (my granddaughter) with us most of the day, so I'll be occupied there.

Fit in a gym session later on. Visit mum also.

I think my insane sister will be expecting me at the house, so I'll stay away today. Don't want a knife in me just yet!

Have a nice weekend everyone


----------



## Laurieloz

Beklet said:


> You forgot minty eggs..a d proper original ringos.....


What about 'claws', 'fangs', and 'bats'?


----------



## tioc

Tudor crisps, TAB drinks and when AIDS was a slimming aid ( chocky I think), cremola foam , bonus points if you remember the catchphrase :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Going through my mother's house I found books full of Green Shield stamps and some original smurfs from Burmah garages.


----------



## tioc

Laurieloz said:


> Going through my mother's house I found books full of Green Shield stamps and some original smurfs from Burmah garages.


Check a price for the smurfs, highly collectable the old ones are mate.

On a side note theres 2 documentaries on Northern Soul on BBC iplayer just now, one from radio 4 and the other from BBC2 both worth the half hour to catch, the dancing is still awe inspiring, I never had the balls to do it in public back then, its just called my dad dancing now:laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes

Here's the classic one on Wigan Casino


----------



## Laurieloz

Thanks guys. I saw something on BBC4 not so long ago.

I'm out and about right now but I'll see if there's anything on later:thumbup1:


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Im not sure if I like this thread - makes me feel old 

Spangles yum yum - I remeber the Steve Austin toy wiv th bionic arm eye and funky 70's tracksuit.

We had Crazy orange coloured swivel chairs at home as well  and Ford Cortinas- seemed to be everywhere (and crap)

More frighteningly Slaine of 2000AD turned 30 a while ago .


----------



## Guest

Six million dollar man. .yup I had one 

Sat in chinese, yum yum.


----------



## tioc

Dudeofdoom said:


> Im not sure if I like this thread - makes me feel old
> 
> Spangles yum yum - I remeber the Steve Austin toy wiv th bionic arm eye and funky 70's tracksuit.
> 
> We had Crazy orange coloured swivel chairs at home as well  and Ford Cortinas- seemed to be everywhere (and crap)
> 
> More frighteningly Slaine of 2000AD turned 30 a while ago .


Preferred Starlord myself, before they merged, ABC warriors and rogue trooper both carried over to 2000ad not sure of any others.


----------



## Dudeofdoom

tioc said:


> Preferred Starlord myself, before they merged, ABC warriors and rogue trooper both carried over to 2000ad not sure of any others.


Missed the best one: Strontium Dogs


----------



## tioc

Dudeofdoom said:


> Missed the best one: Strontium Dogs


New I'd forgot something :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi y'all.

Busy day. Finally got to the gym at 6 o'clock and did a brilliant session on the 50+ reppers. See my journal.

Nice chicken biryani and looking through the journals whilst watching Atlantis.

Enjoy your evening guys....


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Oh dear...I'm having to follow my own post again. Tch tch! People having a lie in. Can't fault that:sleeping:

Wife's in at Tesco for overtime all day today.

The day is mine! :tt2: .....after attacking her post-it. Washing out to dry and clean bathroom:sad:

Nothing planned. Gym is up to date but I'll go anyway for a short session, plus it gets me out.

Updating my music files on the hard drive now, sipping green tea and listening to the easy sounds of Steely Dan. Blissful really

Have a nice Sunday


----------



## Greshie

Being very lazy today ... my handyman is here finishing the exterior painting whilst the weather is fine ...

washing out on the line, and about to pick some apples and tomatoes

Should really paint the front fence but can't see that happening!......................


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Being very lazy today ... my handyman is here finishing the exterior painting whilst the weather is fine ...
> 
> washing out on the line, and about to pick some apples and tomatoes
> 
> Should really paint the front fence but can't see that happening!......................


My wife has had two tomato plants growing since the spring.

She happily moves them around the garden according to the sun's whereabouts.

She might get two tomatoes from the plants about once every two weeks.

It amuses me as to why she bothers. Her little hobby, I suppose!


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> My wife has had two tomato plants growing since the spring.
> 
> She happily moves them around the garden according to the sun's whereabouts.
> 
> She might get two tomatoes from the plants about once every two weeks.
> 
> It amuses me as to why she bothers. Her little hobby, I suppose!


Tomatoes and grapes have not been good this year .... reckon I shall be making green tomato chutney in the next couple of weeks ... got a good crop of apples and pears this year though....

latest crop picked this morning


----------



## dt36

Sat in LHR waiting for the Iron Bird to Denmark. 4 days in Sweden this week working. Got my shakes and Power Band though.


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Tomatoes and grapes have not been good this year .... reckon I shall be making green tomato chutney in the next couple of weeks ... got a good crop of apples and pears this year though....
> 
> latest crop picked this morning
> 
> View attachment 137078


That's a rich harvest of fruit you have there, Greshie.

Here is my wife's meagre crop...


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> That's a rich harvest of fruit you have there, Greshie.
> 
> Here is my wife's meagre crop...
> 
> View attachment 137079


Your wife needs a greenhouse .....................


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Your wife needs a greenhouse .....................


I think you're right. Perhaps next year


----------



## Laurieloz

I really should prise myself from this computer and get doing something, but I can't.

I'm now listening to more quaint Sunday music. Simon & Garfunkel.

Bridge Over Troubled Water is such a powerful track. As stately as a hymn actually.


----------



## Greshie

don't worry you aren't the only one not doing very much ... have spent the last hour upping my vit D levels (ie snoozing in the garden) have a mountain of stuff to do but am not feeling very inclined today ....


----------



## Laurieloz

Curtailed my PC project and said my bit on a couple of banal and baiting threads. Haven't been out either!

Time for a kip also. Work tonight. Must get a couple or so hours before a bite to eat at eight.


----------



## Guest

Just got up , got another 2 arduous shifts ahead, back aches. Just had a great roast beef dinner, then Apple crumble for afters.

Glad it's Monday tomorrow, everyone's back at work :laugh:


----------



## biglbs

I spent most of this weekend eating junk and a bottle of red was done last night,plus one tonight,perhaps two,it has done me no harm and I feel pleased I enjoyed the weekend,Mrs Lbs is 40 tues so we had a reason too:lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> I spent most of this weekend eating junk and a bottle of red was done last night,plus one tonight,perhaps two,it has done me no harm and I feel pleased I enjoyed the weekend,Mrs Lbs is 40 tues so we had a reason too:lol:


Sounds like you had a good weekend mate.


----------



## Skye666

Evening gents and ladies....ohhh been catching up with threads yikes did someone say this '45+ thread' was...nonsense well a different word used but ohhhhhhh GASP! What dramas.

Where the hell has this weekend gone?? A girly night out left me feeling rubbish today and no gym howeverrrrr it was a no guilt decision as I am starting a diet tomorrow, and I'm telling u those handles ( ok there not massive but still) are getting the boot.

How is everyone ??


----------



## andyhuggins

Is the diet for any specific reason @Skye666. Had a manic day and just getting my head together as I speak.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Is the diet for any specific reason @Skye666. Had a manic day and just getting my head together as I speak.


Kind of because I go through stages where I do a clean eats change my training and see what happens, this time I'm going to get very strict, and , I keep saying I'd like to try a competition but never have so just see what results I get really and if it looks ok I might just dive in and do one before I'm erm...not old but older lol. Is there a catagory for old, decrepit,wenches?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Kind of because I go through stages where I do a clean eats change my training and see what happens, this time I'm going to get very strict, and , I keep saying I'd like to try a competition but never have so just see what results I get really and if it looks ok I might just dive in and do one before I'm erm...not old but older lol. Is there a catagory for old, decrepit,wenches?


Commit to a comp sign yourself up and go for it. You never know what you can achieve.


----------



## Dudeofdoom

blew my diet today with (gasp) 6 belgian chocolates .

Still got off my ass and put up some plasterboard in the utility room to create a lovely space for an american fridge freezer thing.

Gaining Uber browny points from Mrs DudeOfDoom so all good.

Yep life @45 is so exciting :-(


----------



## andyhuggins

6 chocs really mate


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 it can be achieved.


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Got Mrs DOD to measure me for some new gym gear -

Have now got a 34 Inch waist and 38 inch hips - dunno if this a good or bad thing ?

I've been out of training due to illness (eyes strangely enuff)for 6 months so been getting back into the swing of stuff and going to get back into the gym..

Mmm now let me try an remember the name of a good gym in Bristol


----------



## Skye666

Dudeofdoom said:


> blew my diet today with (gasp) 6 belgian chocolates .
> 
> Still got off my ass and put up some plasterboard in the utility room to create a lovely space for an american fridge freezer thing.
> 
> Gaining Uber browny points from Mrs DudeOfDoom so all good.
> 
> Yep life @45 is so exciting :-(


6 Belgian chocolates???? Seriously??? I think this is a pure lack of control I hope u feel very guilty, sorry, and filthy.


----------



## andyhuggins

Good to hear you are heading back to the gym


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> 6 Belgian chocolates???? Seriously??? I think this is a pure lack of control I hope u feel very guilty, sorry, and filthy.


Dirty bulking


----------



## Dudeofdoom

They tasted like ambrosia 

(not the rice btw)

I actually prefer sticking to a healthy diet - You really enjoy the treats when you have them, when i used to just stuff my face all the time I didn't really enjoy it and did it out of habit.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 what about it then?


----------



## andyhuggins

Dudeofdoom said:


> They tasted like ambrosia
> 
> (not the rice btw)
> 
> I actually prefer sticking to a healthy diet - You really enjoy the treats when you have them, when i used to just stuff my face all the time I didn't really enjoy it and did it out of habit.


habit can be a bad thing mate.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 what about it then?


What do u mean andy??


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> What do u mean andy??


Competing of course. I am a gentleman by the way.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Competing of course. I am a gentleman by the way.


Lol oh I never doubted that andy! Yes I am looking at the idea, not sure If naturally it would work for me if u know what I mean. The competition is huge if u want to get ahead so to spk a little assistance may be required.


----------



## andyhuggins

So you have used aas in the past then? Why does that stop you competing?


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi gang.

Starting work in ten minutes... @tkd67 "two arduous nights"??! I've got FIVE! Southern whimsy again

So you're all on diets and chocolates. Cancels itself out then and all end up unchanged I guess!

Good night all. Think of me toiling away at work while you get your beauty sleep! :crying: :sleeping:


----------



## andyhuggins

Have a good shift mate. Just going back to the hospital to check on my daughter in the morning.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Have a good shift mate. Just going back to the hospital to check on my daughter in the morning.


Oh dear. Hope she isn't too poorly, mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Longest night of the week over with. Everybody's so tired on a Sunday at work.

I aim to do something constructive today, unlike yesterday, and go to the gym. A good legs session is long overdue.

In the car it's a live double album "The Way We Walk" from Genesis.

I like the band a lot right from their early days. This 1995 CD has Phil Collins singing. With Genesis, he's fine 'cos it's rock. Much better than his mawkish, housewife-friendly solo dirges!

Enjoy your day


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like you had a good weekend mate.


I had a cracking one mate,best bit is I have come out the other side looking fuller and leaner than before it,goes to show a few days here and there are not a bad thing


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Have a good shift mate. Just going back to the hospital to check on my daughter in the morning.


Sending you and her kind thoughts mate


----------



## biglbs

Dudeofdoom said:


> They tasted like ambrosia
> 
> (not the rice btw)
> 
> I actually prefer sticking to a healthy diet - You really enjoy the treats when you have them, when i used to just stuff my face all the time I didn't really enjoy it and did it out of habit.


Exactly this!


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Evening gents and ladies....ohhh been catching up with threads yikes did someone say this '45+ thread' was...nonsense well a different word used but ohhhhhhh GASP! What dramas.
> 
> Where the hell has this weekend gone?? A girly night out left me feeling rubbish today and no gym howeverrrrr it was a no guilt decision as I am starting a diet tomorrow, and I'm telling u those handles ( ok there not massive but still) are getting the boot.
> 
> How is everyone ??


 @Breda did the ageist besterd!

Boring old gits apparently

..............................well mate we all get old! Some of us disgracefully and still lookin good :lol:


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> @Breda did the ageist besterd!
> 
> Boring old gits apparently
> 
> ..............................well mate we all get old! Some of us disgracefully and still lookin good
> View attachment 137124
> View attachment 137125
> View attachment 137126
> :lol:


*You tell 'em Big Boy * :thumb:

*
*

This boring old fart is feeling a lot brighter today so is shortly going to zimmer down to the gym, do a quick wheelchair assisted legs session and then motability to Tesco's to stock up on invalid meals..............
View attachment 137126


Thankfully I don't give a flying fvck what most of the half wits (and there are plenty of them in one guise or another) on this forum think
View attachment 137125


----------



## tioc

If its such a problem for some, then dont fvcking read it..................................... simples.

theres countless threads on here started or contributed to by wee boys with as much life experience as a sea urchin, be it hitting women or comparing class A's or any of the other psuedo hardman teenage fantasy, most couldnt manage a **** without someone to show them what to do. If we wanna be boring old farts in a thread for boring old farts whats the problem ?

rant over, test soike abated, have a good day I'm off to work.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> So you have used aas in the past then? Why does that stop you competing?


No never andy but iv just got some anavar, been researching it for about 10 months gonna give it a go see what happens, also I would like to get my progress on here for women it's so hard to find info I know there are sections on it but its out of date as in when it was written not that info in itself is out of date but I needed a woman to spk to me and i had so many questions to ask...its different reading the info that os for men lol so...I can only try it see how it goes.


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> *You tell 'em Lozzie boy * :thumb:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> This boring old fart is feeling a lot brighter today so is shortly going to zimmer down to the gym, do a quick wheelchair assisted legs session and then motability to Tesco's to stock up on invalid meals..............
> View attachment 137126
> 
> 
> Thankfully I don't give a flying fvck what most of the half wits (and there are plenty of them in one guise or another) on this forum think
> View attachment 137125


FFs your going senile,i am Biglbs:lol:


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> FFs your going senile,i am Biglbs:lol:
> View attachment 137132
> View attachment 137133
> View attachment 137134


Christ weve lost Greshie......... :lol:


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> FFs your going senile,i am Biglbs:lol:
> View attachment 137132
> View attachment 137133
> View attachment 137134





raptordog said:


> Christ weve lost Greshie......... :lol:


Ooops ... ermm well it was first thing this morning(ish)

and my glass eye was in the beaker on the bathroom shelf along with my false teeth


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Ooops ... ermm well it was first thing this morning(ish)
> 
> and my glass eye was in the beaker on the bathroom shelf along with my false teeth


----------



## Laurieloz

Golly! What's been upsetting the Summer Wine thread!

I don't need to elaborate except to say that FOUR threads yesterday popped up where (young) lads were baiting each other to the point of figjting talk and the most abysmal language. And it's ALWAYS the same clique of childish deadheads. Some of them are here for this antagonising as a hobby. I don't believe they even lift!!:laugh: I hope the mods get these daft lads reprimanded accordingly! :nono:

Right. Better stop there.....how is everyone?

I've just woken up and after a shower, I'll be doing a legs session.

Take care all

@andyhuggins Best wishes to your daughter, pal


----------



## Laurieloz

Oink oink!

New week. New avi:rolleye:


----------



## Laurieloz

While I'm on a roll.... @chris27

Where for art thou? Please come back!


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> *You tell 'em Big Boy * :thumb:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> This boring old fart is feeling a lot brighter today so is shortly going to zimmer down to the gym, do a quick wheelchair assisted legs session and then motability to Tesco's to stock up on invalid meals..............
> View attachment 137126
> 
> 
> Thankfully I don't give a flying fvck what most of the half wits (and there are plenty of them in one guise or another) on this forum think
> View attachment 137125





tioc said:


> If its such a problem for some, then dont fvcking read it..................................... simples.
> 
> theres countless threads on here started or contributed to by wee boys with as much life experience as a sea urchin, be it hitting women or comparing class A's or any of the other psuedo hardman teenage fantasy, most couldnt manage a **** without someone to show them what to do. If we wanna be boring old farts in a thread for boring old farts whats the problem ?
> 
> rant over, test soike abated, have a good day I'm off to work.


Ohmigawwwwd! You two guys made me larrrrf like a drain reading those posts......awwweeee....:laugh: :laugh:

Brilliant...and Greshie? Was that you my friend? :lol: I could just hug you both....despite you being really old :whistling: and likely to keel over at any moment... :death: :sneaky2: :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

@Flubs Still ignoring me then? Time's a healer, you know.

Funny how all the other ladies have a good camaraderie with me.

What on earth is it that I am supposed have done to upset you?

One-sided on your part, my dear, I'm afraid. I don't bear grudges.

I still read your posts and I find them enjoyable and humourous.

Pity you don't feel the same as me.


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Don't make me laugh you northern nonce, after my night tonight, I've completed 60 hrs in 6 days.
> 
> No sitting on forklifts for me, listening to music all night, doing lil 8 hr shifts with proper breaks, with every bank and Christmas holiday off


Lighten up mate. It was said in jest! :confused1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all.


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> @Flubs Still ignoring me then? Time's a healer, you know.
> 
> Funny how all the other ladies have a good camaraderie with me.
> 
> What on earth is it that I am supposed have done to upset you?
> 
> One-sided on your part, my dear, I'm afraid. I don't bear grudges.
> 
> I still read your posts and I find them enjoyable and humourous.
> 
> Pity you don't feel the same as me.


You know what mate,my respect for you just dropped a bit,use a fookin Pm if you wanna sort something out,don't make flubsi out to be some sort of arrogant fool,if she don't wanna talk to you -----GET OVER IT!

Do me a favour and don't patronize her either,yes she is a good friend of mine,if you had any doubts.


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all.


Hi mate,how is everything?


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey mate. Daughter has a severe case of jaundice so they have removed her gall bladder and gall stones as they think that could be the cause of the problem.


----------



## biglbs




----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate. Daughter has a severe case of jaundice so they have removed her gall bladder and gall stones as they think that could be the cause of the problem.


Ouch doesn't sound good, hope she recovers soon


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks mate.


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate. Daughter has a severe case of jaundice so they have removed her gall bladder and gall stones as they think that could be the cause of the problem.


That should do it alright,bloody stones cause loads of greif,shame about it happening to her,how old is she mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

she's 21 mate with a 9 month old baby girl which she hates leaving.


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> she's 21 mate with a 9 month old baby girl which she hates leaving.


Poor kid,bless her heart,hopefully that will be the end of it mate,you must feel awful ,I have two boys around her age and a little girl of four and a half,i cannot even think how I would feel,if anything was wrong with them.


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks mate. She is in the best place to get it dealt with at least.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> she's 21 mate with a 9 month old baby girl which she hates leaving.


Ouch! that is not old .... mind you my cousin had gall stones at a similar age ...


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah these things happen mate. Just got to deal with them.


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate. She is in the best place to get it dealt with at least.


Exactly mate,be strong!


----------



## andyhuggins

I will mate. The grand daughter will keep us busy


----------



## tioc

@andyhuggins hope she gets through it all quickly, take it your chief baby sitter and bottlewasher while shes in ?


----------



## tioc

@Flubs what happened to that fetching B&W shot with the glasses n sexy fringe ? :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

tioc said:


> @andyhuggins hope she gets through it all quickly, take it your chief baby sitter and bottlewasher while shes in ?[/QUOTT
> 
> Thanks mate. Yeah me and the wife are the babysitters etc for know as her partner is away on business.


----------



## 25434

tioc said:


> @[Redacted] what happened to that fetching B&W shot with the glasses n sexy fringe ? :lol:


:laugh: never fear, that sexy little miss went off to change her cardi......making a comeback very sooooooon.....:laugh:


----------



## 25434

@andyhuggins...wishing good things for your daughter and all of you, fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## tioc

Hamster said:


> Never far away.


Hows the training been ? good I hope


----------



## tioc

Flubs said:


> :laugh: never fear, that sexy little miss went off to change her cardi......making a comeback very sooooooon.....:laugh:


Noooooooooo leave her in the cardi closet that avi is much better :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> @andyhuggins...wishing good things for your daughter and all of you, fingers and toes crossed.


Thanks a lot @Flubs.


----------



## 25434

Hamster said:


> Yep. Just under 2 weeks from the universe so all good thanks.
> 
> Hope you guys are all ok.


Hello there, just under two weeks.....gaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhh......

You will look totally faburrrrrrless on that stage missis. No doubt of that.x


----------



## biglbs

Hamster said:


> Yep. Just under 2 weeks from the universe so all good thanks.
> 
> Hope you guys are all ok.


FFs it must be taxing at the moment?

Are you happy with how you look?

Good luck over the next few weeks.....a buddy of mine Chris Jones is competing too,not sure of class though,but lookin awesome.


----------



## andyhuggins

Has it all gone to plan @Hamster?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate. Daughter has a severe case of jaundice so they have removed her gall bladder and gall stones as they think that could be the cause of the problem.


Sorry to hear to bad news mate, here's wishing her a fast speedy recovery to full health..... am sure she will be just fine buddy....


----------



## tioc

Hamster said:


> It's had its moments and we shall see on the day lol.


Best of British and all that, hope it goes well, will be rooting for you.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Sorry to hear to bad news mate, here's wishing her a fast speedy recovery to full health..... am sure she will be just fine buddy....


thank you mate.


----------



## tioc

@Flubs get that avi back under a cardi and bring the blond back, I likez blonds :innocent:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hamster said:


> It's had its moments and we shall see on the day lol.


Hope all goes well on the day.


----------



## andyhuggins

hang on in there lady. It is a real mind bender isn't it.


----------



## 25434

tioc said:


> @[Redacted] get that avi back under a cardi and bring the blond back, I likez blonds :innocent:


Haha....you charmer you.....I will put another up, but just for tonight then I'll have to bring on olive, she and I are in tune.....lol

Ps, yes! The hair is my actual mop! Pft...lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Great avi @Flubs always make me laugh.


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> Great avi @[Redacted] always make me laugh.


Thanks, very kind of you to say. I regularly get my hairbrush stuck inside my hair when I'm I'm in a rush to get to work from the gym at daft o clock in the morning, and once I had to actually go to work with brush still stuck! :laugh: :laugh: I had to sit like 5 year old whilst my colleague torturously pulled it out for me.....mortified I was, mortified...:laugh: thanks again....

Gunite 45'ers.....take care, sleep well.


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> Thanks, very kind of you to say. I regularly get my hairbrush stuck inside my hair when I'm I'm in a rush to get to work from the gym at daft o clock in the morning, and once I had to actually go to work with brush still stuck! :laugh: :laugh: I had to sit like 5 year old whilst my colleague torturously pulled it out for me.....mortified I was, mortified...:laugh: thanks again....
> 
> Gunite 45'ers.....take care, sleep well.


WOW 3 avi's in one night. Sleep well


----------



## Laurieloz

@andyhuggins Wishing your daughter a speedy recovery. Take care of each other mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

biglbs said:


> You know what mate,my respect for you just dropped a bit,use a fookin Pm if you wanna sort something out,don't make flubsi out to be some sort of arrogant fool,if she don't wanna talk to you -----GET OVER IT!
> 
> Do me a favour and don't patronize her either,yes she is a good friend of mine,if you had any doubts.


Trying to make amends.

No worries. I'll leave it thanks.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> @andyhuggins Wishing your daughter a speedy recovery. Take care of each other mate:thumbup1:


 @Laurieloz thanks mate. We will


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Hope everybody is happy and well.

A few things to do around the house this aftetnoon and my car needs washing as well.

No gym today.

I noticed a forum on UK-M which is for cardio. I'll be posting on there occasionally, now that my training is geared more towards keeping fit for my advancing years rather than trying to bulk up, which is not my thing any more.

Playing Neil Young's last album in the car. Good ol' rockin'.

Have a nice day everybody


----------



## Greshie

Morning fellow old farts

Just a quick swoosh before work, working the next five days  but then have four days off :thumbup1:

Looks quite a nice day at the moment so hopefully it'll get peeps out shopping 

Have a great day all


----------



## kuju

Blimey - turn my back for five minutes.....ok over a week (thoroughly recommend Kefalonia as a relaxing holiday...just awesome  ) and alll sorts of dramas kick off!

@andyhuggins - hope your daughter is all well and has a speedy recovery.

As for this thread being nonsense.....depends on your definition of nonsense i'd say but for me about 70% of threads on forums like this are nonsense. I mean ffs....there's a thread on "How do you drink your protein shake" - which is *STILL* going..... Hmmm....a thread for older people who share things - like childhood memories, the various minutae of life that accompany being older (and often having older kids) etc etc. Or a thread on whether you should drink, or sip, a drink.

*sigh*

Well I for one am proud to be part of nonsense.


----------



## tioc

well said @kuju glad you liked your holiday. daughter 1 has an interview today for a job in Amsterdam, ohhhh I hope she gets it, somewhere to stay for nothing and a built in baby sitter for the wee ones, me n the boss out on the ran dan, worth the price of the flights and more. Have a great day all I'm off to climb ladders in the wind :bounce:


----------



## kuju

Just because we all need a lighter mood...........and this is fvcking hilarious....

http://terriblerealestateagentphotos.com/?og=1


----------



## Guest

Hey all, we'll finally finished my shifts 2 nights off and back to it....

Bed later till around 4pm then gym for wed just to see how I go..

Cheers @tioc appreciated, sometimes I amaze myself with my wit, don't happen often .. @Hamster I wondered were you had gone, I was right, glad your well and sane , well for now, all the best for next couple of weeks.

Well this southern big girly blouse will be catching some zzzz,s soon enough :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

@kuju Glad you had a good time on holiday mate. Your words about this thread are spot on. :thumbup1:

@tioc Best wishes to your daughter and her future job

@tkd67 enjoy your kip:sleeping: The banter is good between us.

@Hamster Good luck with the Universe. I didn't know you were still going for the competition. I'm so pleased that you're on track for that:thumb:

So, up and ready to visit mum today. I have some setbacks with the house though....it's called "a sister" and she's throwing spanners in the works! Ho hum.

Have a nice afternoon folks


----------



## Greshie

kuju said:


> Blimey - turn my back for five minutes.....ok over a week (thoroughly recommend Kefalonia as a relaxing holiday...just awesome  ) and alll sorts of dramas kick off!
> 
> @andyhuggins - hope your daughter is all well and has a speedy recovery.
> 
> As for this thread being nonsense.....depends on your definition of nonsense i'd say but for me about 70% of threads on forums like this are nonsense. I mean ffs....there's a thread on "How do you drink your protein shake" - which is *STILL* going..... Hmmm....a thread for older people who share things - like childhood memories, the various minutae of life that accompany being older (and often having older kids) etc etc. Or a thread on whether you should drink, or sip, a drink.
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> Well I for one am proud to be part of nonsense.


What these youngsters don't realise yet is that it is *ALL* nonsense .........


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> What these youngsters don't realise yet is that it is *ALL* nonsense .........


never a truer word


----------



## Guest

Couldn't find the nonsense posts.

The creeps of uk-muscle thread applies across the board :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all.


----------



## Greshie

Evening Andy hope all's well with you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah things are on the up know i hope mate. Bloody hell this full time baby sitting wears you out :lol: How are things with you mate?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah things are on the up know i hope mate. Bloody hell this full time baby sitting wears you out :lol: How are things with you mate?


Fine, busy day at work .. and now have my feet up on the coffee table watching tv


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Fine, busy day at work .. and now have my feet up on the coffee table watching tv


Fair play to you mate


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Busy night just finished. 24000 kits of disposable coveralls, gloves, face masks and hairnets to assemble on 102 pallets and documents made up, sending to the Far Eastern branches. Perhaps it's for those nuclear reactors in Japan?

The weather is still dark.

Lou Reed playing in the car today.

Looking forward to a good upper body workout later, free weights only today. No machine stuff.

Have a good day all


----------



## Guest

Hamster said:


> It's the Internet. That's were all the creeps and letches lurk cos in real life no one bothers with them so it's best they do it behind a keyboard so they don't get too disappointed by the real life knock backs and not the virtual ones lol.
> 
> Morning all !!


Morning hamster and everyone, on the cross trainer by any chance 

I'm up early cause my fevking lower back and shoulder are killing me, all my fault , due to wear and tear of Manual labour, would love a little white collar job 

Today is my only full day off so usual chores and a bit of training early afternoon.

Good day all.


----------



## Guest

Hamster said:


> @tkd67 finished 60 minute cardio at 6.45. Nearly passed out with hunger lol.
> 
> Take some ibuprofen for your niggles and I hope you have a nice day off work.


Lol cheers boss, there already in my stomach, and I'm watching the news in bed on the iPad 4, yes 4 lol and drinking coffee.

Good day to you 

P.s yeah I understand, did have to look twice :lol:


----------



## Guest

Hamster said:


> That all sounds very posh and upmarket. Did the butler bring you eggs too!


You kidding me, there are none, because a ginger cake was made... Shopping will be done today, so it will be toast and weetabix, due to having nothing else, oh and some ginger cake lol.

10 days today since last cigarette. Shouldn't have r.e.s.t.a.r.t.e.d


----------



## Greshie

Morning all !

Woke up to rain lashing the windows, and me nice and warm and cosy in bed and ready for another hour's sleep .... but another day another dollar so here I am dressed and drinking tea.... :yawn:

Helping to move the shop around today, then this evening a short sharp Pull workout followed by beef stew and the remains of Sunday's apple crumble ... exciting life eh? :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

tkd67 said:


> You kidding me, there are none, because a ginger cake was made... Shopping will be done today, so it will be toast and weetabix, due to having nothing else, oh and some ginger cake lol.
> 
> 10 days today since last cigarette. Shouldn't have r.e.s.t.a.r.t.e.d


Congrats on stopping smoking ... you'll reap the benefits in the long term :thumb:

and no eggs in the house ? :w00t: :nono:


----------



## Guest

@Hamster just remembered all the ginger cake was eaten last night, (sobs ) @Greshie cheers, I had stopped for 4 months, but lost the way a little, due to my shoulder injury, no gym due to the pain, coupled with feelings of despair. Lol.

Obviously better now .


----------



## kuju

Greshie said:


> What these youngsters don't realise yet is that it is *ALL* nonsense .........


Speak for yourself......

And have a squirrel. No charge.


----------



## tioc

Morning all cold wet n miserable here and the weathers not much better, have a good day all, work then gym for me today.


----------



## Skye666

Morning peeps..all this talk of cake ginger or otherwise, shall we not!!!!! I'm dieting 

Glad to have woken up today very odd dream about rude things ..was very weird and that feeling u get when u wake from a dream...where u think phew thank god that wasn't real lol.

Kent's vey grey and it would be I have a day off ...typical.


----------



## mark_star

morning

sitting in my shop watching the rain, I expect it to be a quiet day. I think I'll spend a bit of time trying to find some posing tutorials.

Popping over to take a few photos of another business we are looking at this evening and then on to do a short workout, maybe some deads or rack pulls and a bit of ab work


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

morning all. got wet going to the gym. got wet going from the gym to the train station. got wet going from camden town tube into work. all in all a pretty wet start to the day.


----------



## Laurieloz

:wink: :wink: @Skye666 Rude dreams:eek: mg: Want to share them with us? 

@Greshie Be careful moving the shop. Hope you have a crane! :whistling:

@mark_star Hi mate. Nice to see you in the oldies thread.

Getting up now. The weather is atrocious so I'll be waiting an hour or so before I visit the gym.


----------



## Skye666

I think I might get banned if I do!


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> I think I might get banned if I do!


Aww. Shame. My bottom lip's hanging out:sad:


----------



## Guest

Well I've got no jokes to tell, or exciting stories, haven't harmed anyone either

So I won't bore you any more, any further, except have a good evening.


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

I got away early this morning as I was owed an hour for a meeting I came in early for yesterday.

Been on my feet all night doing stock checks and my feet have simply given up! Ready for bed and nothing planned today so a long lie in.

Music in the car is early T. Rex. Marc Bolan having invented glam rock with Ride A White Swan.



Stay cool.:cool:


----------



## Greshie

Ah Marc Bolan , Ride a White Swan .................... memories memories ...


----------



## Skye666

Morning lads and lasses....it's sunnyyyyyyyy!


----------



## mark_star

mornin and the sun is shining here too, let's hope peeps are out shopping, I need to pay the VAT


----------



## Guest

Morning all, rain is just round the corner, doesn't bother me due to having work for thu and fri night .

Won't be going to the gym either cause my back and shoulder still kill, although I went yesterday.

Gyms ok but it's getting busy now, not suprising as the cost is only £10 per month on there cheapest tariff, and yesterday there was a couple of guys with there high fives, all very embarrassing, I'm obviously to old, but I'm in the right place here :laugh:


----------



## mark_star

high fives, oh dear, I hope their lifts warranted it


----------



## tioc

Sunny , Sunny ???

Torrential rain since about 8 last night, landslide has blocked the only road from the village so kids are in here with me n the boss :confused1: , cant even get to the gym to escape, wife is gonna miss work tonight so shes happy, kids off school they r happy just ol' misery guts here going stir crazy :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Cheap gyms. Tell me about it!

Yesterday there was a guy in a black hoodie, hood up with those ridiculously massive white headphones sticking out under his hoodmg:

He probably thought he was cool but everybody was laughing and pointing.

He looked like Mickey Mouse!:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

On the subject of glam rock - it is our age group - it read like a good, bad and ugly.

We had the good. T. Rex, Bowie, Slade and The Sweet (b-side metal only...not Wig Wam f*cking Bam!)



The bad....

Alvin Stardust. Looked like Shain' Stevens' funny uncle!

...and the Ugly. Gary Glitter (I will not be adding this tosser's photo).

Then this bunch for the kids...

And the SEXY. Suzi Quatro. As far I could find out, the sole girl in this male-dominated music scene. And she wasn't even British! Gorgeous!


----------



## mark_star

here we are then, it's now raining and I needed something to cheer me up


----------



## tioc

Gotta love a bit of Slade, they started out playing the Skinhead scene in 69 / 70 before going all glam.


----------



## tioc




----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> I think I might get banned if I do!


Pm will suffice  ,diagrams ok too,pmsl


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> Morning all, rain is just round the corner, doesn't bother me due to having work for thu and fri night .
> 
> Won't be going to the gym either cause my back and shoulder still kill, although I went yesterday.
> 
> Gyms ok but it's getting busy now, not suprising as the cost is only £10 per month on there cheapest tariff, and yesterday there was a couple of guys with there high fives, all very embarrassing, I'm obviously to old, but I'm in the right place here :laugh:


Aww tad...do they not high five u??? Gym etiquette surely


----------



## Greshie

Evening all

Been raining here too most of the day and looks set for the evening too .... though now I'm snug indoors what do I care 

Bit hacked off with the courier of my new summer house, the delivery company were supposed to contact me prior to delivery, but did they? No, so there it was in the middle of the drive when I got home ... not impressed at having to hoof it all into the garage in the pouring rain. Thankfully one of my neighbours came out to help me with the last couple of bits!.

An email of complaint will be on its way sometime in the next few days !

Prawns & pasta for tea ( courtesy of Tesco's finest) Relax tonight feet up in front of the TV


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Cheap gyms. Tell me about it!
> 
> Yesterday there was a guy in a black hoodie, hood up with those ridiculously massive white headphones sticking out under his hoodmg:
> 
> He probably thought he was cool but everybody was laughing and pointing.
> 
> He looked like Mickey Mouse!:laugh:


Lol, this is how they 'roll' these days! Although what do. I Know..just been asked if I'm 'feeding the pony ' in my avi...iv had to request an explanation before I can possibly answer no answer yet ..., sigh ..hate waiting!!!


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Pm will suffice  ,diagrams ok too,pmsl


Can't draw boooooo. :nono:


----------



## Guest

Skye666 said:


> Aww tad...do they not high five u??? Gym etiquette surely


Funny, only allowed when there ****ing huge and have known each other for many years... But it's not for me 

Anyways getting ****ed off with this gym to many members and they only have 4 stand alone benches, I have found one 6 miles away with a day pass and will go next week.

On the other hand it's like I'm waiting for the hang mans noose, another night awaits, thank god I've only got 2 in a row.

My body can't cope with the full on trails of night time graft :laugh:


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> Funny, only allowed when there ****ing huge and have known each other for many years... But it's not for me
> 
> Anyways getting ****ed off with this gym to many members and they only have 4 stand alone benches, I have found one 6 miles away with a day pass and will go next week.
> 
> On the other hand it's like I'm waiting for the hang mans noose, another night awaits, thank god I've only got 2 in a row.
> 
> My body can't cope with the full on trails of night time graft :laugh:


Sounds like u could do with a..........Korean


----------



## Classic one

48 yrs and just gone back to the Gym ,And I am loving it..


----------



## latblaster

" I know that the hypnotised never lie"

We knew all this 20 years ago...& now people are awake.


----------



## latblaster




----------



## latblaster




----------



## latblaster

Ok...understand?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Anyone see the documentary on the northern soul the other night? Very good. It's on the bbc iplayer. Some good moves.


----------



## tioc

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Anyone see the documentary on the northern soul the other night? Very good. It's on the bbc iplayer. Some good moves.


i saw it mate there was a good one last week on radio 4 as well not sure if its still up on there


----------



## hometrainer

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Anyone see the documentary on the northern soul the other night? Very good. It's on the bbc iplayer. Some good moves.


thanks for the info i'll check it out


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> " I know that the hypnotised never lie"
> 
> We knew all this 20 years ago...& now people are awake.


40+ years ago even. Great song, arguably their best and always magnificent live.

What's the next clip about....I can't see anything. And the Eminem one has a cryptic message? It must be too late for me:huh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

hometrainer said:


> thanks for the info i'll check it out


if you do a search for the culture show you'll find it.


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Tired as usual. People don't really understand how working nights takes a toll on the body.

Anyway it's the weekend for me so that's good.

Playing a live bootleg from American rock guitarist Ted Nugent today coming home. A larger-than-life character he is!

Clearing out more things for charity today from mother's house. Still lots more to do. My sister's still being awkward and cannot grasp the situation.

Gym later for 100-rep stuff. I'll do the whole 10 exercises today. Had to cut it to seven last week.

Have a good day all.


----------



## mark_star

mornin

well a big storm last night with lots of lightning, still raining a bit but not too much.

Trained legs last night, some cramps during the night but not yet feeling as sore as expected, I'm sure it will get me later

Shoulders tonight, to finish the week off

Just nipping off to the bank, then a nice coffee to start the day


----------



## mark_star

what a pleasant surprise, it's stopped raining, warm and blue sky, hoorah


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Tired as usual. People don't really understand how working nights takes a toll on the body.
> 
> Anyway it's the weekend for me so that's good.
> 
> Playing a live bootleg from American rock guitarist Ted Nugent today coming home. A larger-than-life character he is!
> 
> Clearing out more things for charity today from mother's house. Still lots more to do. My sister's still being awkward and cannot grasp the situation.
> 
> Gym later for 100-rep stuff. I'll do the whole 10 exercises today. Had to cut it to seven last week.
> 
> Have a good day all.


slice of Ted Nugent genius -


----------



## Laurieloz

@Dirk McQuickly

Great to see that, Nugent's first band. He surely is a wild and crazy guy.

I first heard that song years ago. Have you heard "Journey to the Center of your Mind" from 1967. It was on the fantastic box set of 60's rarities "Nuggets".

If you don't have that compilation, check it out. Essential for any psych-rock connoisseur.

Pic in a mo, when I get on Tapatalk..... :rockon:


----------



## Laurieloz




----------



## dsldude

Just seen this on the Active Channels Facebook for anyone who fancies it

"Are you a bodybuilder over 50+ in peak condition? Do you want to be seen on Europe's most popular health and fitness TV channel? The Active Channel is looking for a male bodybuilder over the age of 50 who is in superb shape and condition (Great size and low body fat) to take part in an upcoming advert.

Please email [email protected] if you fit the criteria."


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> @Dirk McQuickly
> 
> Great to see that, Nugent's first band. He surely is a wild and crazy guy.
> 
> I first heard that song years ago. Have you heard "Journey to the Center of your Mind" from 1967. It was on the fantastic box set of 60's rarities "Nuggets".
> 
> If you don't have that compilation, check it out. Essential for any psych-rock connoisseur.
> 
> Pic in a mo, when I get on Tapatalk..... :rockon:


I have indeed got nuggets!


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I have indeed got nuggets!


That must have been my costliest purchase.

I ended up wanting albums by just about every band featured in the set.

I bought a lot on CD and found a fella selling DVDs called "Trippin' Through The 60's" before the car boots cracked down on this sort of thing.

Each disc has around 35 of the original rare albums and I have all 50 DVDs.

I'm still getting through all that stuff after five years!

Have you got Nuggets II, which focusses on the British side of phychedelia.

And "Children of Nuggets" which has 80's & 90's bands like The Barracudas and the La's?

:thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> That must have been my costliest purchase.
> 
> I ended up wanting albums by just about every band featured in the set.
> 
> I bought a lot on CD and found a fella selling DVDs called "Trippin' Through The 60's" before the car boots cracked down on this sort of thing.
> 
> Each disc has around 35 of the original rare albums and I have all 50 DVDs.
> 
> I'm still getting through all that stuff after five years!
> 
> Have you got Nuggets II, which focusses on the British side of phychedelia.
> 
> And "Children of Nuggets" which has 80's & 90's bands like The Barracudas and the La's?
> 
> :thumb:


no, haven't got either of those. when I played in a band in Liverpool we played with the la's a couple of times.


----------



## Laurieloz

dsldude said:


> Just seen this on the Active Channels Facebook for anyone who fancies it
> 
> "Are you a bodybuilder over 50+ in peak condition? Do you want to be seen on Europe's most popular health and fitness TV channel? The Active Channel is looking for a male bodybuilder over the age of 50 who is in superb shape and condition (Great size and low body fat) to take part in an upcoming advert.
> 
> Please email [email protected] if you fit the criteria."


Not yet 50 myself, but some of these guys would suit the criteria. I'm only a boy compared to certain members of this thread


----------



## AlcoFunk

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. Forgive me, but what a strange question?
> 
> I don't know. I suppose it depends on your body structure, frame size and genetics.
> 
> If you're a relatively little fella but with monkey-length arms and biceps half way up your upper arms, it's a strangely unusual body shape.
> 
> Not having a go but if you get on the bodybuilding road and train to the book, your body and its muscles may even out more.
> 
> Most people are naturally in proportion and a big part of bodybuilding is to be symmetrical in your build.
> 
> I'm a fossil of course, but I keep my form best I can.
> 
> At 6'3" my arms are long but are proportionate to my height. My biceps fill my arms from the elbow crease to the base of my shoulder like most people with well-developed biceps.
> 
> Perhaps you should post your question to one of the more specialist forums. Maybe 'Form & Technique'. @Pscarb Can you help?


Yeah cheers for that, but regardless, ile stick with advice from people who have been about, not saying others wouldn't know but, I figure you lot have been in the game a wile, anyway like I said, I have a stocky frame 2 go with these long arms, and the more I train the more my biceps fills out the extra arm length lol, so I guess your right, I know body building requires a some what symmetrical body structure, however, if I develop an excellent body then my longer arms ( if developed correctly ) should only add 2 my presence on a stage? If I so choose that path.


----------



## Laurieloz

AlcoFunk said:


> Yeah cheers for that, but regardless, ile stick with advice from people who have been about, not saying others wouldn't know but, I figure you lot have been in the game a wile, anyway like I said, I have a stocky frame 2 go with these long arms, and the more I train the more my biceps fills out the extra arm length lol, so I guess your right, I know body building requires a some what symmetrical body structure, however, if I develop an excellent body then my longer arms ( if developed correctly ) should only add 2 my presence on a stage? If I so choose that path.


Trial and error is a big part of bodybuilding. There are so many methods of training and you have to find the best methods to suit your body structure, to complete your goals. Perform a good cross-section of training, without neglecting any body parts and you will surely construct a physique that you will be pleased with. Getting these gains will also give you more self confidence about your body shape.


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Hope everybody's well.

It's a nice day here and looks like it's going to be very warm later.

I'm going to the gym soon for the first of two sessions today.

I'll be doing my 100-rep workout soon, which I couldn't do yesterday due to my wife taking me out for a lovely meal, then some work around the house needs doing.

When I recover, I'll do the intensive 50-rep session about 5 o'clock.

So a big training day today and I'm looking forward to it.

A quick slice of toast now and a mug of green tea and off to the gym.

Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Greshie

Morning !

:yawn: I woke at 5am with work and home stuff buzzing round in my head then when I next looked at the clock it was 7am :yawn:

At least I can look forward to a lie in tomorrow and four days off 

@Laurieloz your double gym day sounds mental especially for an old fossil like you  You put many of the younger bicep boys on here to shame (as well as a few of the eummm older members) with your energy and drive!

Have a good day everyone, looks like a good one here so hopefully it'll bring the shoppers out in force!


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Morning !
> 
> :yawn: I woke at 5am with work and home stuff buzzing round in my head then when I next looked at the clock it was 7am :yawn:
> 
> At least I can look forward to a lie in tomorrow and four days off
> 
> @Laurieloz your double gym day sounds mental especially for an old fossil like you  You put many of the younger bicep boys on here to shame (as well as a few of the eummm older members) with your energy and drive!
> 
> Have a good day everyone, looks like a good one here so hopefully it'll bring the shoppers out in force!


Morning Greshie.

Haha. I know. I get some wild ideas and I do change my mind like the weather!

But this time I've worked out a final programme and I will stick to it.

Today's training, however, does scare me a touch!

Enjoy your day matey


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Not yet 50 myself, but some of these guys would suit the criteria. I'm only a boy compared to certain members of this thread
> 
> View attachment 137474
> View attachment 137475


Yep I reckon my balls are bigger than urs!


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Yep I reckon my balls are bigger than urs!


  !


----------



## Skye666

AlcoFunk said:


> Yeah cheers for that, but regardless, ile stick with advice from people who have been about, not saying others wouldn't know but, I figure you lot have been in the game a wile, anyway like I said, I have a stocky frame 2 go with these long arms, and the more I train the more my biceps fills out the extra arm length lol, so I guess your right, I know body building requires a some what symmetrical body structure, however, if I develop an excellent body then my longer arms ( if developed correctly ) should only add 2 my presence on a stage? If I so choose that path.


South London guy in Blackpool?? Wow and how's that going down?? Lol. Friendly lot in Blackpool I'm guessing :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> !


Oi...are u rolling them eyes at me ..sigh ....morning laurielozzer!


----------



## mark_star

morning

dull and overcast here, let's hope it improves later. Am hoping that shoppers are out in force today, if it is anything like yesterday it will be a good day.

@Laurieloz look forward to seeing the results of todays sessions


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Oi...are u rolling them eyes at me ..sigh ....morning laurielozzer!


Hmmmm. Might be? :whistling:

Morning Skye.

How are you today, any plans? 

No wonder this thread scares the younger lads!


----------



## Laurieloz

mark_star said:


> morning
> 
> dull and overcast here, let's hope it improves later. Am hoping that shoppers are out in force today, if it is anything like yesterday it will be a good day.
> 
> @Laurieloz look forward to seeing the results of todays sessions


Morning Mark.

I'm sure the weather will brighten up and bring out the punters.

What sort of shop do you run?


----------



## Guest

Morning all, well just finished the mother of all shifts with just tonight off, **** me I'm a credit to the place with no thanks.. But that's life I suppose.

Today will be resting this aching aged body, then a treat of a few beers this evening, a little slap on the back, self given..

No gym till tue midday for me, work to long a shift and to many hours, at moment...soldier on


----------



## mark_star

Laurieloz said:


> Morning Mark.
> 
> I'm sure the weather will brighten up and bring out the punters.
> 
> What sort of shop do you run?


it's called The health Store, vits, supplements and natural body care products, as well as a few foods


----------



## Mingster

An actual weekend off for me for once. Will be continuing to look after the missus following her return home from hospital after her op this week. If all goes well I will wriggle into a new squat suit later today and spend an hour breaking it in a little. Bruises and skin tears all round no doubt lol...


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> An actual weekend off for me for once. Will be continuing to look after the missus following her return home from hospital after her op this week. If all goes well I will wriggle into a new squat suit later today and spend an hour breaking it in a little. Bruises and skin tears all round no doubt lol...


Good man, Mingster. Hope your wife makes a good recovery


----------



## Laurieloz

Feeling rather splendid after my 100 rep training. Done half of tonight's 50's as well.

Looking forward to the rest latermg:

@mark_star No shortage of protein shakes for you then. Hope you have a lucrative day


----------



## mark_star

Laurieloz said:


> Feeling rather splending after my 100 rep training. Done half of tonight's 50's as well.
> 
> Looking forward to the rest latermg:
> 
> @mark_star No shortage of protein shakes for you then. Hope you have a lucrative day


protein on tap here, thanks


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey 45+ how was your week? Hope all have a good weekend.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hey 45+ how was your week? Hope all have a good weekend.


They've all done a runner tonight, Andy! 

* For any music fans, there's a good docunentary repeated on BBC4 at 11.30pm tonight.

How Rock 'n' Roll Grew Up talks to musicians as they were and how they are today. Well worth watching:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah seems they have mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

Well Andy, I'm afraid I'm going to have to turn in now, my eyes need matchsticks after today.

Good talking to you.

Goodnight mate :sleeping: :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Well Andy, I'm afraid I'm going to have to turn in now, my eyes need matchsticks after today.
> 
> Good talking to you.
> 
> Goodnight mate
> View attachment 137660
> :sleeping: :thumbup1:


Yeah goodnight mate.


----------



## Guest

Adolf hitler the colour documentaries

My tattoo addiction

What's next ?

Thank god for the new wifi sky box, no need to watch on demand on a PC anymore

Love historical documentaries, isn't history fascinating.

All taken on board with x amount of beer

Couldn't help myself


----------



## AlcoFunk

Skye666 said:


> South London guy in Blackpool?? Wow and how's that going down?? Lol. Friendly lot in Blackpool I'm guessing :thumbup1:


 bout as friendly as wild boar....lol nah there alreeet just don't mingle with the likes of me  moving back down south for work anyway, also I just wanna thank you lot for your replies.


----------



## Skye666

AlcoFunk said:


> bout as friendly as wild boar....lol nah there alreeet just don't mingle with the likes of me  moving back down south for work anyway, also I just wanna thank you lot for your replies.


Where in London??


----------



## Greshie

Morning all 

Had my wee lie in this morning and having written out a 'todo' list for the next four days  . First lot of washing is on quick the wash/dry cycle (It looks very much like rain) Am now psyching myself up to do the first proper gym session for two weeks , then Tesco's and a visit to Homebase , and then relaaaax this afternoon with the crossword ! 

Am I the only person who still likes a paper copy of the TV listings? Hate the online versions or scrolling through the channel selections on the TV ...  (yes that means I forgot to buy the TV times this week!)


----------



## sxbarnes

I remember when the TV listings had programmes you wanted to watch


----------



## Mingster

Having recently completed the upstairs makeover, work starts on the kitchen today. Picking up a large free standing pantry cupboard tomorrow which will enable the hoarding of even more wonderful food


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

I buy "What's On TV" each week - Radio Times got too pricey - only because the wife wants it.

Working nights, I have no time for TV during the week, apart from the News and a couple of antique or game shows at tea time. I prefer to busy my afternoons by going to the gym and the necessary visits to my mother.

I always make sure I record a decent film for the weekend and anything interesting from BBC4.

The wife's doing overtime at Tesco today so I can chill a bit before tackling her obligatory 'to do' post it note. Clean the fire, washing, bins etc.

I'm sore around the shoulders from my crazy gym work yesterday, but I'm going to have a go at @DiggyV 's arms session later on.

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Guest

Wife's just asked me, and what are you doing today ?

Er, waiting to go to work was my reply.

That's life isn't it 

Anyways just walked the dog, the sun is now burning off the early morning fog, not bad for October.


----------



## Greshie

Mingster said:


> Having recently completed the upstairs makeover, work starts on the kitchen today. Picking up a large free standing pantry cupboard tomorrow which will enable the hoarding of even more wonderful food


 Didn't you do work in the Kitchen last year? your house sounds like the Forth Road Bridge ...........................

Though actually I have now started the process of doing a major overhaul, I've too much stuff, so a major declutter and re-organisation is on the cards no room will be unaffected and no cupboard or drawer excluded 

Ebay is going to be very busy, starting later today with two items of furniture !


----------



## Mingster

Greshie said:


> Didn't you do work in the Kitchen last year? your house sounds like the Forth Road Bridge ...........................
> 
> Though actually I have now started the process of doing a major overhaul, I've too much stuff, so a major declutter and re-organisation is on the cards no room will be unaffected and no cupboard or drawer excluded
> 
> Ebay is going to be very busy, starting later today with two items of furniture !


I probably did mate:laugh:

The missus isn't one for leaving things for long. I can nip out to the shops only to return home to find all the furniture re-arranged lol. I'm always walking into things in the middle of the night that were somewhere else earlier. TBF the kitchen doesn't need much DIY. The stuff in there is all free standing, so a general shuffle round to incorporate the pantry cupboard is what's required over the next couple of days.


----------



## Laurieloz

I think we share the same wife!!


----------



## dt36

Marmaris was nice and warm today, but nippy on arrival in the night.

Checked gym today and it's pants. Lots of walking on the cards this week then!

Can't see much training happening...


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Marmaris was nice and warm today, but nippy on arrival in the night.
> 
> Checked gym today and it's pants. Lots of walking on the cards this week then!
> 
> Can't see much training happening...


I went to Marmaris a few years ago and enjoyed it.

Dunno if I was in the same hotel as you but it had the most basic gym: old metal weights and about three dumbbells, a rusty chest press and leg curl which kept falling apart as most of the nuts and bolts were missing!

I used to get up really early about 6am and go running in the sea. It's a great leg workout if you jog along the bay with the water just above the knees.

Buy some of those rubber beach shoes as the shingle is bloody sharp.

Have a great holiday mate:thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster

Van.


----------



## Laurieloz

@latblaster A very welcome distraction from counting 523 tubes of Rocol grease.

Beautiful images too:thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Wakey, wakey...


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

After being rudely awakened by @Mingster's delectable young lady suffering from a sore throat , I'm up and ready for today's workout.

Doing a series of exercises today comprising of "5x10's" - 5 sets of 10 reps, getting heavier in sucession.

After the bananas training of the last three days, I've recoved well.

Last night's work was all stock checks, so no unwelcome strenuous activity!

Playing a new band in the car. Another Black Day. Heavy rock for 6am this morning.

So a shower now and peanut butter sandwich and offski to the gym.

Have a good day all


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Odd. Nobody here since me at 1pm yesterday:huh:

I'm ready for a well-earned rest today. No gym, I'm easily up to speed with all that.

I need a haircut and that's about it.

Playing a CD by rock band Asia in the car. Good stuff.

Have a nice day all


----------



## mark_star

Morning

well what excitement do we expect today? Nothing like I had yesterday I reckon

there's a jewellers 2 doors away from me and we had an attempted armed break in yesterday. 4 blokes, axes, knives, lots of noise, broken glass but couldn't get in, glass was too tough


----------



## Skye666

Morning 

Feeling rubbish  struggling with my food mehhh, but heading to the gym where I have now got a lesbian stalker! I have no issue with lady love but this woman is following me in gym and telling me how sweat is sexy on my cardio days lol....seriously these things only happen to me arghhhh. Today I'm going earlier and I'm wearing a hat hopefully I will not be found..wish me luck!


----------



## Greshie

Morning all

Also went for a haircut first thing and then remembered he doesn't appear till about 9:30 so came home and have just put a new light fitting up... which has exercised some arm muscles whilst balancing the fitting and doing the electrics! Still it's up and works and looks good.

Now having a rest before doing a second one in my bedroom ..... then I shall try to get a few more bits on ebay, wait for the delivery of the wardrobe fittings and then trundle off to Homebase to look at paint ....


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Morning
> 
> Feeling rubbish  struggling with my food mehhh, but heading to the gym where I have now got a lesbian stalker! I have no issue with lady love but this woman is following me in gym and telling me how sweat is sexy on my cardio days lol....seriously these things only happen to me arghhhh. Today I'm going earlier and I'm wearing a hat hopefully I will not be found..wish me luck!


Post up pic of lesbian stalker. LOL!


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Morning
> 
> Feeling rubbish  struggling with my food mehhh, but heading to the gym where I have now got a lesbian stalker! I have no issue with lady love but this woman is following me in gym and telling me how sweat is sexy on my cardio days lol....seriously these things only happen to me arghhhh. Today I'm going earlier and I'm wearing a hat hopefully I will not be found..wish me luck!


The hat in your Avi may only serve to make things far worse


----------



## biglbs

mark_star said:


> Morning
> 
> well what excitement do we expect today? Nothing like I had yesterday I reckon
> 
> there's a jewellers 2 doors away from me and we had an attempted armed break in yesterday. 4 blokes, axes, knives, lots of noise, broken glass but couldn't get in, glass was too tough


Anything like this?


----------



## mark_star

biglbs said:


> Anything like this?


this lot didn't even manage to get inside


----------



## Guest

Late afternoon all, last night off..sighs.

Went to a new gym today, compared to last one, it's tops

Spent nearly 2 hours there and was even given a free weeks trial

Never seen 6 squat cages in a gym before.

And I'm absolutely knackard. :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz

Even later afternoon all.

No gym today. Glad of the rest.

Been mingling about this fractured website a little. Young Barney...banned!! mg:

Haircut sorted out, had tea and off to bed for a couple of hours before work.

Enjoy your evening guys


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> Even later afternoon all.
> 
> No gym today. Glad of the rest.
> 
> Been mingling about this fractured website a little. Young Barney...banned!! mg:
> 
> Haircut sorted out, had tea and off to bed for a couple of hours before work.
> 
> Enjoy your evening guys


Always the last to know, what ever for ? :no:


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Always the last to know, what ever for ? :no:


Dunno mate.


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> Dunno mate.


That's a first :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> Post up pic of lesbian stalker. LOL!


Lol...hmm it's not a good look


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> The hat in your Avi may only serve to make things far worse
> View attachment 137827


Yes I know..it didn't work she found me.


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Even later afternoon all.
> 
> No gym today. Glad of the rest.
> 
> Been mingling about this fractured website a little. Young Barney...banned!! mg:
> 
> Haircut sorted out, had tea and off to bed for a couple of hours before work.
> 
> Enjoy your evening guys


Is Barney the guy who was in here had numbers in name?


----------



## Guest

Skye666 said:


> Is Barney the guy who was in here had numbers in name?


Yes and that huge sword tattoo on his back.


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> Yes and that huge sword tattoo on his back.


Oh he had a run in with mods I think and swearing.


----------



## Guest

Skye666 said:


> Oh he had a run in with mods I think and swearing.


Really , find that hard to believe, he seemed so laid back, not the argumentative sort.

Would love to have seen the threads.


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> Really , find that hard to believe, he seemed so laid back, not the argumentative sort.
> 
> Would love to have seen the threads.


Yes I was surprised too..but it involved a few of the 'crew' I thnk too so maybe that's why..it possibly spiralled as it always seems to do of late.


----------



## Guest

Skye666 said:


> Yes I was surprised too..but it involved a few of the 'crew' I thnk too so maybe that's why..it possibly spiralled as it always seems to do of late.


The crew  bit daft that, seems age has no relevance to being a wallybrain

I joined this site 3 years ago on information on training and steroids, shame a majority of us gets suckered into some pretty useless , childish threads like is my knob big, what tits do you prefer, list is endless.

Then some ppl are mocked for threading, " morning all had breakie off to gym later then out with the misses"

Suppose it's a case of what ever takes your fancy .


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> The crew  bit daft that, seems age has no relevance to being a wallybrain
> 
> I joined this site 3 years ago on information on training and steroids, shame a majority of us gets suckered into some pretty useless , childish threads like is my knob big, what tits do you prefer, list is endless.
> 
> Then some ppl are mocked for threading, " morning all had breakie off to gym later then out with the misses"
> 
> Suppose it's a case of what ever takes your fancy .


I totally agree and also for the record...ur knob is not big ( all older men say that) I prefer my tits in a bra more pert and I would never mock anyone spending time with mrs...more should do so!! Lol


----------



## Guest

@Skye666 nice 1 :laugh:

Didn't know you had seen my knob, but your right .lol


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> @Skye666 nice 1 :laugh:
> 
> Didn't know you had seen my knob, but your right .lol


It's a distant observation.


----------



## Laurieloz

I went through all the stuff today that Barney got dragged into.

It did spiral out of control and he was unfortunately caught up in it all, ending up saying the wrong thing to the wrong person.

Gen con threads get out of control sometimes. I'll miss Barney. Sound kid.

I learnt today to stay away from the nonsensicle ones, but sadly the majority of these threads begin on a wholly different topic altogether.

It's sad that this certain 'gang' suddenly turn up all at the same time and drag things down to a lower level.

Best to keep to the mature threads and journals I think.


----------



## Greshie

tkd67 said:


> The crew  bit daft that, seems age has no relevance to being a wallybrain
> 
> I joined this site 3 years ago on information on training and steroids, shame a majority of us gets suckered into some pretty useless , childish threads like is my knob big, what tits do you prefer, list is endless.
> 
> Then some ppl are mocked for threading, " morning all had breakie off to gym later then out with the misses"
> 
> Suppose it's a case of what ever takes your fancy .


Well then I'm saying "morning all" in advance, I shall be having my pre-workout and then getting off to the gym to do legs 

Later in the day I shan't be going out with my Misses or Mister as I haven't one; I am in the running for the latter, although I would prefer a Mister mentally post adolescent which seems to rule out a number of members on UK-M.

I sometimes graze through Gen Con when I absolutely have nothing better to do, but rarely comment, some of the threads are like watching alley cats scrapping and others are funny in a horribly compelling way .... so I'd much rather follow people's journals and stick to the oldie threads such as this 

I'm sorry Barney got banned as I enjoyed reading his journal and following his progress, but at the end of the day he was very stupid.

And no I am not in a good mood !


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> And no I am not in a good mood !


Hey Greshie, what's up luv? Need a t'internet hug? (((((((((0)))))))))

Have a cuppa, you won't sleep if you don't calm down....x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hey Greshie, what's up luv? Need a t'internet hug? (((((((((0)))))))))
> 
> Have a cuppa, you won't sleep if you don't calm down....x


Oh nothing hugely (though thanks for the Hugs ... Hugs are always welcome  ) The house has descended into muddle as I try to sort stuff out and I hate muddle, am back to work Thursday and have a lot to get done tomorrow once Legs are out of the way!


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> I went through all the stuff today that Barney got dragged into.
> 
> It did spiral out of control and he was unfortunately caught up in it all, ending up saying the wrong thing to the wrong person.
> 
> Gen con threads get out of control sometimes. I'll miss Barney. Sound kid.
> 
> I learnt today to stay away from the nonsensicle ones, but sadly the majority of these threads begin on a wholly different topic altogether.
> 
> It's sad that this certain 'gang' suddenly turn up all at the same time and drag things down to a lower level.
> 
> Best to keep to the mature threads and journals I think.


Agree, for all there scorn, I'm straight and the 45 thread, are predominantly in my opinion banter threads.

How can you post I've just had a cracking tea in general. Can't happen and would look rather stupid.

But in return for being stupid, it can affect someone in 2 ways..think about it..

If uk-m isn't your whole being and can survive without it and live productively, then there isn't a problem, is there.


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Agree, for all there scorn, I'm straight and the 45 thread, are predominantly in my opinion banter threads.
> 
> How can you post I've just had a cracking tea in general. Can't happen and would look rather stupid.
> 
> But in return for being stupid, it can affect someone in 2 ways..think about it..
> 
> If uk-m isn't your whole being and can survive without it and live productively, then there isn't a problem, is there.


Exactly mate.

Best to stay on the decent threads and speak to the people you know are natural, honest and genuine.

And when it stops being fun, it's best to go altogether.

If it wasn't for my journal and the fact that it is essential for my wellbeing I would probably clear off.

I'm close. Very close. :mellow:


----------



## raptordog

Evening all, just a bit of advice from the old school veterans if you will 

Got a itch in my pants so to speak, must be a age thing and I know the old saying "if it ain't broke don't fix it" but.... 

Over the last 30 odd years test has been a very good friend to me, never suffered any severe sides or health issues, in saying

that I have never used silly amounts 750mg being about the ceiling.

I have used varies other compounds to run along side test over the years, decca/ eq/ d-bol/ parabolan/ gh etc. Learned what

works best for me as a individual.

So this brings me to my question "Pro- hormones" how many of you guys or gals come to that, have tried them and can give

a educated comparison through personal experience, so basically long time users of old school steroids who have tried or are even

now using pro-hormones.

I know it not straight cut, there are many different types like there is tradition gear all used to achieve various end results, but

as a overall general comparison what are your opinions.

My thoughts at the moment are that they are orals, thus in my mind they would in theory put more stress on the system

as would d-bol/ oxys for instance.

Whats your take on them guys........


----------



## Mingster

raptordog said:


> Evening all, just a bit of advice from the old school veterans if you will
> 
> Got a itch in my pants so to speak, must be a age thing and I know the old saying "if it ain't broke don't fix it" but....
> 
> Over the last 30 odd years test has been a very good friend to me, never suffered any severe sides or health issues, in saying
> 
> that I have never used silly amounts 750mg being about the ceiling.
> 
> I have used varies other compounds to run along side test over the years, decca/ eq/ d-bol/ parabolan/ gh etc. Learned what
> 
> works best for me as a individual.
> 
> So this brings me to my question "Pro- hormones" how many of you guys or gals come to that, have tried them and can give
> 
> a educated comparison through personal experience, so basically long time users of old school steroids who have tried or are even
> 
> now using pro-hormones.
> 
> I know it not straight cut, there are many different types like there is tradition gear all used to achieve various end results, but
> 
> as a overall general comparison what are your opinions.
> 
> My thoughts at the moment are that they are orals, thus in my mind they would in theory put more stress on the system
> 
> as would d-bol/ oxys for instance.
> 
> Whats your take on them guys........


I've tried 4 or 5 different ones Rap. I've found you can get results from them but the sides, for me, are much, much worse than from aas. P-Mag is the only one I've tried with minimal sides.


----------



## Guest

Used d/bol on 2 or 3 occasions, worked well for me, but as you have mentioned, stress on the liver and such.

Was thinking of using pro hormones after Xmas, but believed them to be the poor mans oral, so to speak. I have no experience with them, so I would also be interested with good advice, and others peoples opinions.


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> I've tried 4 or 5 different ones Rap. I've found you can get results from them but the sides, for me, are much, much worse than from aas. P-Mag is the only one I've tried with minimal sides.


Thought you would shine through mi old buddy...... :thumbup1:

Thanks for that, I had a idea that sides may well be worse than traditional gear, by sides are we talking shut down, general

feeling like crap, skin issues acne etc, I guess blood pressure could be a issue too.


----------



## Guest

raptordog said:


> Thought you would shine through mi old buddy...... :thumbup1:
> 
> Thanks for that, I had a idea that sides may well be worse than traditional gear, by sides are we talking shut down, general
> 
> feeling like crap, skin issues acne etc, I guess blood pressure could be a issue too.


A few ml of test it is then


----------



## raptordog

tkd67 said:


> A few ml of test it is then


Yes mate, mite just stick with wot I know...... 

Just having one of those weeks where you think to yourself "things to try before I die" :lol:

There is a Billy Connally sketch where hes say things to try before your times up...... he wants to try heroin and sheep shagging lol.

So in comparison I guess I ain't being too adventurous with the pro-hormone request....... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Yes mate, mite just stick with wot I know......
> 
> Just having one of those weeks where you think to yourself "things to try before I die" :lol:
> 
> There is a Billy Connally sketch where hes say things to try before your times up...... he wants to try heroin and sheep shagging lol.
> 
> So in comparison I guess I ain't being too adventurous with the pro-hormone request....... :lol:


Add it to your bucket list, bud

Take care mate. You're not ready to leave the planet yet:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

raptordog said:


> Yes mate, mite just stick with wot I know......
> 
> Just having one of those weeks where you think to yourself "things to try before I die" :lol:
> 
> There is a Billy Connally sketch where hes say things to try before your times up...... he wants to try heroin and sheep shagging lol.
> 
> So in comparison I guess I ain't being too adventurous with the pro-hormone request....... :lol:


Neither rocks my boat..

I'll stay boring :laugh:


----------



## raptordog

Just incase yee dinnnee believe me laddie...... :lol:


----------



## dt36

On phone, so will be brief.

Probably Hormones work and then some. I have done almost all traditional or also and these are well on part with them.

Pro SD and Trendionne work well together. Done this myself and also know someone else who made seriously good gains and had never touched traditional gear. He is very lean and big with cut abs, yet when he recently went for Army selection for all his tests and after grading an A on the physical and mental tests, they told him he was a big lad and would find it easier if he lost some size.

My negatives on PH though is that they give me a horrible reflux and heartburn which takes days to shift. I think this is the caps.


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Well then I'm saying "morning all" in advance, I shall be having my pre-workout and then getting off to the gym to do legs
> 
> Later in the day I shan't be going out with my Misses or Mister as I haven't one; I am in the running for the latter, although I would prefer a Mister mentally post adolescent which seems to rule out a number of members on UK-M.
> 
> I sometimes graze through Gen Con when I absolutely have nothing better to do, but rarely comment, some of the threads are like watching alley cats scrapping and others are funny in a horribly compelling way .... so I'd much rather follow people's journals and stick to the oldie threads such as this
> 
> I'm sorry Barney got banned as I enjoyed reading his journal and following his progress, but at the end of the day he was very stupid.
> 
> And no I am not in a good mood !


Haha Greshie I like u in a not so good mood


----------



## Mingster

raptordog said:


> Thought you would shine through mi old buddy...... :thumbup1:
> 
> Thanks for that, I had a idea that sides may well be worse than traditional gear, by sides are we talking shut down, general
> 
> feeling like crap, skin issues acne etc, I guess blood pressure could be a issue too.


Trenavol-V gave me horrendous acne. Sdrol gave me the worst feelings of lethargy you can imagine. Others gave me headaches, gutrot, heartburn.

I had the best results from stanazol/p-mag with lean gains bridging between cycles. I'm much happier with basic trt these days tbh


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

Just got up and opened the window and nearly got sucked out. It's unbelievably windy out there!

I was going to say hello first thing but this site annoyed me a lot yesterday with all the chimps larking about and I almost unsubscribed.

Then I though of my buddies here and how I enjoy this talk about REAL LIFE and I slept on it.

I also love writing out my journal. I feel if I didn't have that to relay my training to whoever wants to follow it, my progress and general fitness would suffer greatly.

So @Greshie you're certainly not on your own with your rant, it saved me banging on for a change! Well said, my man.

And you go and sort things out with your house, takes some doing.

Guys, this is our cubby hole. THE GENUINE THREAD. What a great idea you had with introducing it, @raptordog

Have a good day all. Time to chill and enjoy it. Fvck the rest of 'em!


----------



## Laurieloz

Aaaaaaaarrrrrrrrghhhhh!!!!!

:

Every day there's a message from National Holidays...

"SEE DANIEL O'DONNELL LIVE IN MANCHESTER!!"

Nooooooooo.....I Won't.



Now that does make me feel 45+ !

mg: :w00t:


----------



## Greshie

mmmm very windy here too ! ... just finished the interior fittings for the wardrobe and now think a wee snooze is in order !


----------



## Guest

Well it's that time of day where I find myself just waiting till I leave for work. @Skye666 bought the lactose free milk and spredables, let's see If I feel any different.

Weather here overcast with slight breeze, as long as the heating stays off I'll be a happy bloke.


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Just got up and opened the window and nearly got sucked out. It's unbelievably windy out there!
> 
> I was going to say hello first thing but this site annoyed me a lot yesterday with all the chimps larking about and I almost unsubscribed.
> 
> Then I though of my buddies here and how I enjoy this talk about REAL LIFE and I slept on it.
> 
> I also love writing out my journal. I feel if I didn't have that to relay my training to whoever wants to follow it, my progress and general fitness would suffer greatly.
> 
> So @Greshie you're certainly not on your own with your rant, it saved me banging on for a change! Well said, my man.
> 
> And you go and sort things out with your house, takes some doing.
> 
> Guys, this is our cubby hole. THE GENUINE THREAD. What a great idea you had with introducing it, @raptordog
> 
> Have a good day all. Time to chill and enjoy it. Fvck the rest of 'em!


There are some good members on this board who I've had good conversations with, both on giving and taking advice. However, I am comfortable in this thread and it is generally one of the first I look for when logging on. Old Skool Rulze...

Anyway, weather here in Marmaris is stunning. Just come off the jetty and now sitting with Mrs T having a cold Efes.

Back in Blighty next week, fairly easy week working from home and going to to take the Escort for a rolling road tune. Fitted 4 x Fire blade carbs to it, but they need fine tweeting for ignition and delivery on advance.


----------



## mark_star

afternoon, been extremely slow and boring here all soddin day. Can't wait to get into the gym tonight and knockout a few dead lifts.

Right lets just get a bit more protein down the hatch


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> There are some good members on this board who I've had good conversations with, both on giving and taking advice. However, I am comfortable in this thread and it is generally one of the first I look for when logging on. Old Skool Rulze...
> 
> Anyway, weather here in Marmaris is stunning. Just come off the jetty and now sitting with Mrs T having a cold Efes.
> 
> Back in Blighty next week, fairly easy week working from home and going to to take the Escort for a rolling road tune. Fitted 4 x Fire blade carbs to it, but they need fine tweeting for ignition and delivery on advance.


Mmmmmm Efes. One of the few lagers I really enjoy. Have you tried the Efes Dark mate? It's a real ale (Turkish-style)!

* Please don't get me wrong, it's only a small minority on the site who go out of their way to cause trouble.

Enjoy the rest of your hols mate


----------



## Laurieloz

mark_star said:


> afternoon, been extremely slow and boring here all soddin day. Can't wait to get into the gym tonight and knockout a few dead lifts.
> 
> Right lets just get a bit more protein down the hatch


On tap....I have a mental image of you in your shop lying on the floor, mouth wide open under a keg of strawberry protein shake, tap taped on:laugh:


----------



## dt36

Not tried the dark. Will have a sneck later.


----------



## mark_star

Laurieloz said:


> On tap....I have a mental image of you in your shop lying on the floor, mouth wide open under a keg of strawberry protein shake, tap taped on:laugh:


now there's a thought


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Evening all, just a bit of advice from the old school veterans if you will
> 
> Got a itch in my pants so to speak, must be a age thing and I know the old saying "if it ain't broke don't fix it" but....
> 
> Over the last 30 odd years test has been a very good friend to me, never suffered any severe sides or health issues, in saying
> 
> that I have never used silly amounts 750mg being about the ceiling.
> 
> I have used varies other compounds to run along side test over the years, decca/ eq/ d-bol/ parabolan/ gh etc. Learned what
> 
> works best for me as a individual.
> 
> So this brings me to my question "Pro- hormones" how many of you guys or gals come to that, have tried them and can give
> 
> a educated comparison through personal experience, so basically long time users of old school steroids who have tried or are even
> 
> now using pro-hormones.
> 
> I know it not straight cut, there are many different types like there is tradition gear all used to achieve various end results, but
> 
> as a overall general comparison what are your opinions.
> 
> My thoughts at the moment are that they are orals, thus in my mind they would in theory put more stress on the system
> 
> as would d-bol/ oxys for instance.
> 
> Whats your take on them guys........


,

Not for me,i just pinned English organon sus 250 and Alpha Pharma Boldenone 250(500mg of it)as I did 4 days ago and will do in 4 days time,i know what it does and can predict the sides........MASSIVENESS AND SHEAR AWSOME RAW POWER,so sorry cannot help mate


----------



## Laurieloz

Just devoured a nice Thai pasta and ready for my pre-work couple of hours kip.

Training was good today, I do believe that doing the hi-rep activity at the weekends improves my shoulder strength, arthritic or not.

Feeling really good today. Journal is done also.

I have to work out my training schedule for this weekend as I have a birthday, drinks out, meal with wife and Hull Fair to go to.

At the moment the 100's look like they may have to be aborted this week. We shall see.

It's all a trifle higgledy piggledy chaps!


----------



## dt36

Can you post up your 100 rep routine Loz? I am in my phone so navigating around the for is a pain with my sausage fingers...


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> ,
> 
> Not for me,i just pinned English organon sus 250 and Alpha Pharma Boldenone 250(500mg of it)as I did 4 days ago and will do in 4 days time,i know what it does and can predict the sides........MASSIVENESS AND SHEAR AWSOME RAW POWER,so sorry cannot help mate


That's it then, I will pass on the pro- hormone idea, sounds like they have there place but bring their problems

too by being a little harsh on the system. :whistling:

General health being my main concern these days, and trying to look after myself as I get older, its back to the old

traditional root and compounds I am familiar with.

Found these days its best to leave EQ and D-bol out of the mix because of blood pressure issues, never bothered me

in younger years but its become a factor now that needs to be taken into account, so they are out, shame as I always

got good results with EQ even though a lot dont get on with it. 

So cycle will be bayer/ shering testoviron at 2 amps a week giving 500mg of test and 3-4 amps (depending on

how it goes) of alpha pharma parabolan per week(which will give going up 300 mg of tren).

Will launch both at the same time, run the tren for 12 weeks then over run the test to 14 weeks then gradually

taper off the test back down to trt level of 125mg per week. :thumbup1:


----------



## roadwarrior

I watched an episode of Wrestle Talk TV last night.

The host said he was 8 years old when he watched Bret Hart vs Davey 'Boy' Smith at Summerslam 1992.

One of the girls said she was 5 years old.

I was 23 Years old when I watched that live on Sky.

I suddenly felt old.


----------



## kuju

raptordog said:


> That's it then, I will pass on the pro- hormone idea, sounds like they have there place but bring their problems
> 
> too by being a little harsh on the system. :whistling:
> 
> General health being my main concern these days, and trying to look after myself as I get older, its back to the old
> 
> traditional root and compounds I am familiar with.
> 
> Found these days its best to leave EQ and D-bol out of the mix because of blood pressure issues, never bothered me
> 
> in younger years but its become a factor now that needs to be taken into account, so they are out, shame as I always
> 
> got good results with EQ even though a lot dont get on with it.
> 
> So cycle will be bayer/ shering testoviron at 2 amps a week giving 500mg of test and 3-4 amps (depending on
> 
> how it goes) of alpha pharma parabolan per week(which will give going up 300 mg of tren).
> 
> Will launch both at the same time, run the tren for 12 weeks then over run the test to 14 weeks then gradually
> 
> taper off the test back down to trt level of 125mg per week. :thumbup1:


THe problem with pro-hormones is...... (a) a lot of them are just steroids (ie not what's on the label) - M1T is the most common one it seems and ( B) for reasons unknown they seem to carry significant health issues in some cases.

I've been studying steroid/supplement use for over 8 years and I have yet to hear of someone being hospitalised due to dianabol or anapolon (although I'm fairly sure the latter has happened several times.....) - which may be down to people not reporting their use of oral steroids when being treated for liver problems.

However - I have seen several case reports of jaundice from Superdrol. In fact Superdrol and DNP are the two most common things i've seen hospital case reports for.

Which doesn't mean pro-hormones are "bad" per se....... there's plenty of reasons why people may not report steroid use and therefore no link is made. I know there is a huge rise in gyno presentations amongst younger men and that there is clear evidence of serious cardiac issues following long term use (ie long cycles, short breaks - use that extends over many years).

But the bottom line is...... pro-hormones are no more regulated and therefore no more likely to be what they say they are. So teh potential risk is the same - although I would argue that since they are aimed at a "technically" less savvy market...they may be more prone to adulteration.


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> That's it then, I will pass on the pro- hormone idea, sounds like they have there place but bring their problems
> 
> too by being a little harsh on the system. :whistling:
> 
> General health being my main concern these days, and trying to look after myself as I get older, its back to the old
> 
> traditional root and compounds I am familiar with.
> 
> Found these days its best to leave EQ and D-bol out of the mix because of blood pressure issues, never bothered me
> 
> in younger years but its become a factor now that needs to be taken into account, so they are out, shame as I always
> 
> got good results with EQ even though a lot dont get on with it.
> 
> So cycle will be bayer/ shering testoviron at 2 amps a week giving 500mg of test and 3-4 amps (depending on
> 
> how it goes) of alpha pharma parabolan per week(which will give going up 300 mg of tren).
> 
> Will launch both at the same time, run the tren for 12 weeks then over run the test to 14 weeks then gradually
> 
> taper off the test back down to trt level of 125mg per week. :thumbup1:


Good plan mate,far better than the natty style shizzle!

I would avoid Boldenone too,if I wasn't under a haemo/blood letting programm


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Can you post up your 100 rep routine Loz? I am in my phone so navigating around the for is a pain with my sausage fingers...


I could but I do everything on my phone too.

My journal should be easy to navigate on the phone.

If you can't find it, let me know bud and I'll copy the programme tonight when I get to work, no worries.

Appreciate your interest:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

Woke up half an hour ago with a message from the care home saying my mum collapsed last night.

She's had an allergic reaction to antibiotics prescribed for her swelling with her legs and flaked out.

So I'm on my way to visit her soon.

Nothing else to report. I was going to fit in an extra gym session but that isn't today's priority now.

Have a good afternoon guys


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Woke up half an hour ago with a message from the care home saying my mum collapsed last night.
> 
> She's had an allergic reaction to antibiotics prescribed for her swelling with her legs and flaked out.
> 
> So I'm on my way to visit her soon.
> 
> Nothing else to report. I was going to fit in an extra gym session but that isn't today's priority now.
> 
> Have a good afternoon guys


Hope your Mum's ok ....

Been a busy day for me ... feet up and waiting for my tea to cook !


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Woke up half an hour ago with a message from the care home saying my mum collapsed last night.
> 
> She's had an allergic reaction to antibiotics prescribed for her swelling with her legs and flaked out.
> 
> So I'm on my way to visit her soon.
> 
> Nothing else to report. I was going to fit in an extra gym session but that isn't today's priority now.
> 
> Have a good afternoon guys


Oh noo hope she's ok??


----------



## latblaster

Hi Loz it is most prolly Cellulitis. My ma had the same sort of thing a couple of years ago.

She's fine now...in that respect.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Woke up half an hour ago with a message from the care home saying my mum collapsed last night.
> 
> She's had an allergic reaction to antibiotics prescribed for her swelling with her legs and flaked out.
> 
> So I'm on my way to visit her soon.
> 
> Nothing else to report. I was going to fit in an extra gym session but that isn't today's priority now.
> 
> Have a good afternoon guys


Hope she's ok mate


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi.

My mum had cellulitis a couple of months ago. It cleared up.

She's back in hospital now but this time she's conscious but unresponsive and not eating or drinking. This is really not good at all this time.

Ironic thing is that I lost my dad to exactly the same thing two years ago, dementia and physical decay.

Have to hope for the best and just carry on.

Sorry to be a gloomy git.


----------



## Laurieloz

....I must say a warm thanks for your concern guys.

Now that is what this site, particularly this thread, is good for.

Complete strangers wellwishing.

You're good people:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Hi.
> 
> My mum had cellulitis a couple of months ago. It cleared up.
> 
> She's back in hospital now but this time she's conscious but unresponsive and not eating or drinking. This is really not good at all this time.
> 
> Ironic thing is that I lost my dad to exactly the same thing two years ago, dementia and physical decay.
> 
> Have to hope for the best and just carry on.
> 
> Sorry to be a gloomy git.


Fingers crossed for you Loz ....


----------



## kuju

Yeah - fingers crossed for you @Laurieloz - my mum isn't in the best of states either. Not an easy thing to deal with eh.

Sending you lots of good vibes mate.


----------



## Skye666

Morning chaps and ladies ( although I don't see that many in here)

It's fridayyyy. Yayyyyy!! Means I can be slack with food for the weekend not that I like crap so I end up not slacking that much really. I'm such a bore :sleeping:

@Laurieloz. Hope ur mum ok...and re Barney surely it's a short ban and he will back??

@tkd67. I hope u are bloat free empty of lactose and mooooooing in the mornings....more importantly are u mahooooosive yet??

Have a great day :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Skye666 said:


> Morning chaps and ladies ( although I don't see that many in here)
> 
> It's fridayyyy. Yayyyyy!! Means I can be slack with food for the weekend not that I like crap so I end up not slacking that much really. I'm such a bore :sleeping:
> 
> @Laurieloz. Hope ur mum ok...and re Barney surely it's a short ban and he will back??
> 
> @tkd67. I hope u are bloat free empty of lactose and mooooooing in the mornings....more importantly are u mahooooosive yet??
> 
> Have a great day :thumbup1:


Well finally home, real **** night arguing with permanent staff, work politics ....ain't great, bloody women thinking they can do it better than me..lol @Laurieloz hope ya mums ok, won't start on my woes concerning parents, but would do it all again, and some...stick in there. @Skye666 , moosiveness maybe on hold, I'm always good at the start of something, then it goes belly up, just like my life...oh ****.

Well only tonight off then back to it, I'll try and keep the moaning to a minimum, but I'm a bloke , so that ain't likely :laugh:


----------



## tioc

@Laurieloz hope your mums ok mate, flying visit, hope you all have a good day.


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> Well finally home, real **** night arguing with permanent staff, work politics ....ain't great, bloody women thinking they can do it better than me..lol @Laurieloz hope ya mums ok, won't start on my woes concerning parents, but would do it all again, and some...stick in there. @Skye666 , moosiveness maybe on hold, I'm always good at the start of something, then it goes belly up, just like my life...oh ****.
> 
> Well only tonight off then back to it, I'll try and keep the moaning to a minimum, but I'm a bloke , so that ain't likely :laugh:


Women can always do it better women know this...men are still learning..raaaa!!!


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

Many thanks for your mentions, it's very good of you.

I'm at the hospital right now. My mum's asleep and she had been drinking water but not much food.

They have pinpointed the cellulitis on her legs and may be able to reverse it. But she may have cancer in her foot....we will obviously hope not.

Training should resume in the morning. At the moment it revolves around visiting times.

Hope all's well and I'll talk later on


----------



## Guest

Skye666 said:


> Women can always do it better women know this...men are still learning..raaaa!!!


Ok ok, your probably right, as for learning I'm still baffled of how intricate a woman's mind is. 

Er, what's I gonna do wrong today :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> Hi.
> 
> My mum had cellulitis a couple of months ago. It cleared up.
> 
> She's back in hospital now but this time she's conscious but unresponsive and not eating or drinking. This is really not good at all this time.
> 
> Ironic thing is that I lost my dad to exactly the same thing two years ago, dementia and physical decay.
> 
> Have to hope for the best and just carry on.
> 
> Sorry to be a gloomy git.


All the best mate,that realy sucks!


----------



## Laurieloz

biglbs said:


> All the best mate,that realy sucks!


Hey. Thanks biggielbs.

Been back tonight. She's a tad more perky. Still not well physically but we'll see. :mellow:

You okay?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Hey. Thanks biggielbs.
> 
> Been back tonight. She's a tad more perky. Still not well physically but we'll see. :mellow:
> 
> You okay?


That's good news mate.


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Hey. Thanks biggielbs.
> 
> Been back tonight. She's a tad more perky. Still not well physically but we'll see. :mellow:
> 
> You okay?


Good to hear


----------



## Guest

Greshie said:


> Good to hear


Agree


----------



## latblaster




----------



## latblaster




----------



## latblaster




----------



## latblaster




----------



## latblaster




----------



## Laurieloz

@latblaster Good heavens man, you're on a roll here aren't you?

I'm off to bed soon and I'll take these vids with me, mate!

Wife's in other bedroom with the grandbairn asleep.

Whole front bedroom to myself...the bed....these vids...cheering me up!

Thanks bud, just the ticket


----------



## latblaster

There is an internal theme.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> @latblaster Good heavens man, you're on a roll here aren't you?
> 
> I'm off to bed soon and I'll take these vids with me, mate!
> 
> Wife's in other bedroom with the grandbairn asleep.
> 
> Whole front bedroom to myself...the bed....these vids...cheering me up!
> 
> Thanks bud, just the ticket


you know you're getting old when your wife is asleep and the videos you entertain yourself with are ones of middle aged rockers!


----------



## Greshie

Morning all

quick swoosh by to wish everyone a good Saturday, I'm working today... may or may not have a delivery of 200 bags first thing but we've not heard from our easy on the eye van driver who usually 'phones in advance. I've also been asked to create our Halloween window.... bleaghhh !

Roll on tonight, or rather tomorrow morning when I can have a lie in !


----------



## mark_star

morning, hoorah it's stopped raining. Bring on the shoppers

Hope your mums ok Loz


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Just sorted breakfast for us all.

We were hoping to take little 'un to the fair today but it's chucking it down.

Hopefully clear up later.

My sister's doing the hospital visits today so hopefully I'll get a more reassuring call later.

The gym will have to wait until tomorrow when I have more time.

Have a good day all.  @Greshie Don't frighten yourself to death with that Halloween display I'm sure you can't wait to arrange


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Currently in Kettering a&e with my littlest. He's been Ill all day. Then went unconscious. Paramedic came and called an ambulance. His hear rate was 212 apparently. He's perked up a bit since then but still a long way from himself.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Sorry to hear that, obviously I hope your little one perks up and feels better soon.


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Currently in Kettering a&e with my littlest. He's been Ill all day. Then went unconscious. Paramedic came and called an ambulance. His hear rate was 212 apparently. He's perked up a bit since then but still a long way from himself.


Sh1t man!

Good luck to you all xx


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


>


This set me off on a days worth of music playing,all started following your link,thanks mate,,,,reps!


----------



## dt36

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Currently in Kettering a&e with my littlest. He's been Ill all day. Then went unconscious. Paramedic came and called an ambulance. His hear rate was 212 apparently. He's perked up a bit since then but still a long way from himself.


Hope all turns out OK Mate.


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Currently in Kettering a&e with my littlest. He's been Ill all day. Then went unconscious. Paramedic came and called an ambulance. His hear rate was 212 apparently. He's perked up a bit since then but still a long way from himself.


Dirk! Just turned on and saw this. I'm so sorry, oh migawd....how are things now? How are you holding up luv? Wish I was nearer so I could help in some way.....thinking of you and your family Dirk...xx


----------



## Guest

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Currently in Kettering a&e with my littlest. He's been Ill all day. Then went unconscious. Paramedic came and called an ambulance. His hear rate was 212 apparently. He's perked up a bit since then but still a long way from himself.


Hope all is well


----------



## Greshie

evening all

200 bag delivery also came with 44 bags and boxes of rotation from other shops ... so sorting out the chaos that ensued took most of the day and provided an excellent excuse not to tackle the Halloween window! I am now pooped !

So tonight will be feet up in front of Strictly and then prompptly to bed .................


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Currently in Kettering a&e with my littlest. He's been Ill all day. Then went unconscious. Paramedic came and called an ambulance. His hear rate was 212 apparently. He's perked up a bit since then but still a long way from himself.


Hope your son is okay mate. Best wishes


----------



## biglbs

Hope for all us old fookers then?


----------



## Laurieloz

Had a nice day at the fair today with my granddaughter...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

back home finally. he's ok now! who knows? Kids, eh?  thanks for the kind words everyone. where's that wine?


----------



## latblaster

@biglbs

We'll outlive quite a few members on here, of that I'm sure.

Great vid mate... :bounce:


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Hope you're all well.

Birthdays today include:

Paul Simon (71)

Marie Osmond (53)

David Haye (32)
View attachment 138102


Plus....

Yours truly

Yes. This oldie is 49 today.

Sorry. A bit self-indulgent of me!

I'll be "celebrating" with a two-hour gym session this morning!

Enjoy your Sunday


----------



## latblaster

Something nice for us older ones.....


----------



## Skye666

Morning....DIRK!! Oh nooooo hope all is ok now.

It's Sunday so of course church..The Lord luvs me!!

Bloody peeing down all damn day, and some silly guy who did some pointing on my wall in summer also took out the wooden frame round the window off and replaced with a thin plastic frame thing...yes guess what...water dribbling better than any basket player I known right down the window on the inside..arghhhhhh. Thanks MR!!

Hope all are well praise The Lord and thank ya Hail Marys.. @tkd67 especially you!!


----------



## Laurieloz

@latblaster

:beer:


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> @latblaster
> 
> :beer:


& seks... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Morning....DIRK!! Oh nooooo hope all is ok now.
> 
> It's Sunday so of course church..The Lord luvs me!!
> 
> Bloody peeing down all damn day, and some silly guy who did some pointing on my wall in summer also took out the wooden frame round the window off and replaced with a thin plastic frame thing...yes guess what...water dribbling better than any basket player I known right down the window on the inside..arghhhhhh. Thanks MR!!
> 
> Hope all are well praise The Lord and thank ya Hail Marys.. @tkd67 especially you!!


Enjoy your sing-song, Skye


----------



## Greshie

happy Birthday @Laurieloz and have a good gym sesh

Have only just surfaced :yawn: Pull session shortly then need to start sorting stuff out properly and emptying drawers etc of the furniture being sold on ebay today.

Looks a decent day here so first lot of washing on 

Ah the joys of domesticity !


----------



## biglbs

Happy birthday Loz,now you are old!pmsl


----------



## dt36

@biglbs

Gotta love those drop set sessions mate. Used to train that way for years with my old training partner when we used to go at it 100mph. Sessions were based on the old Chemical Warfare ethos proposed by Kerry Kays and Paul Borresson before they went their seperate ways. Some brutal sessions as memory recalls...

Back from my holybobs now, so plan on getting my training back on par. Been travelling a lot with work and picked up Man Flu recently, so intruth I have not done a lot of training lately. I thnk today will be an all over, complete body workout just to blow some cobwebs out. Working from home all this week, so should get myself in line again...


----------



## Laurieloz

Thanks guys.

Yes I'm old now....still up to it though. Having a lie in instead this morning.

Hospital visit this afternoon (not for me!), then I intend to do Friday's shelved 100-rep training later this afternoon. If I'm really up to it, even at my ripe old age, I might continue with the 50-reppers I missed yesterday.

Never too old to rock 'n' roll...Never too young to die!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy birthday @Laurieloz!


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Happy birthday @Laurieloz!


 :beer:


----------



## dt36

Happy birthday. Did you get a cake?


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> @biglbs
> 
> Gotta love those drop set sessions mate. Used to train that way for years with my old training partner when we used to go at it 100mph. Sessions were based on the old Chemical Warfare ethos proposed by Kerry Kays and Paul Borresson before they went their seperate ways. Some brutal sessions as memory recalls...
> 
> Back from my holybobs now, so plan on getting my training back on par. Been travelling a lot with work and picked up Man Flu recently, so intruth I have not done a lot of training lately. I thnk today will be an all over, complete body workout just to blow some cobwebs out. Working from home all this week, so should get myself in line again...


My style is based mainly on Blood and guts,but does have strong links to chemical warfare techniques,it is my own Hybrid ,I cycle heayy weeks like this,with weeks like next week,when I shall be supersetting everything or going for high reps,it helps to prevent inuries and I am recovering from an elbow one and have now a niggle in shoulder(old inury,always shows it's head)

Be nice to see you at it regularly again,i bet you still look trim though


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Happy birthday. Did you get a cake?


The bakery couldn't fit all the candles on so they smashed it to bits!

I'm actually waiting for a jam roly poly at the moment, already stuffed after my chicken dinner.

Still determined to visit the gym today though


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> My style is based mainly on Blood and guts,but does have strong links to chemical warfare techniques,it is my own Hybrid ,I cycle heayy weeks like this,with weeks like next week,when I shall be supersetting everything or going for high reps,it helps to prevent inuries and I am recovering from an elbow one and have now a niggle in shoulder(old inury,always shows it's head)
> 
> Be nice to see you at it regularly again,i bet you still look trim though


Well it looks like it is working well for you. Shifting some weight there and looking big too. :thumb: Fair play Big Fella...

I normally get my sessions in 3 x per week, but just been hectic lately, plus a weeks worth of flu. Got made redundant at the end of August through a corporate buy out, so my travel and general routine has been knocked about.

Plus side to it was that I got a years wages. Finished with my old firm on the Friday and started up my same role with the new company on the Monday, oh and pushed a cheeky pay rise too.

Down side is that they are based in Sweden, so I am working from home and travel there about every two week for a few days. Hotels in the town have no gym, but I think I may have found one there now that I need to check out. Also, I have had to stop teaching Automotive nightclass at College now due to this, which I enjoyed and was also nice for my Escort project. Going to see how it goes for a month or two with this new job, but have something else up my sleeve for January if this position doesn't feel right.

Not sure about me being trim at the moment, but getting back on track from today. Really looking forward to doing some training this afternoon and blowing off some dust. Think I'll get the bike out too this week for some cardio before the weather turns too bad. Then it's turbo trainer and punchbag time when its dark and wet out. Actually, if this week goes well on the iron, I think some triple dropping or rest pause could be on the cards having seen your vid...


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Well it looks like it is working well for you. Shifting some weight there and looking big too. :thumb: Fair play Big Fella...
> 
> I normally get my sessions in 3 x per week, but just been hectic lately, plus a weeks worth of flu. Got made redundant at the end of August through a corporate buy out, so my travel and general routine has been knocked about.
> 
> Plus side to it was that I got a years wages. Finished with my old firm on the Friday and started up my same role with the new company on the Monday, oh and pushed a cheeky pay rise too.
> 
> Down side is that they are based in Sweden, so I am working from home and travel there about every two week for a few days. Hotels in the town have no gym, but I think I may have found one there now that I need to check out. Also, I have had to stop teaching Automotive nightclass at College now due to this, which I enjoyed and was also nice for my Escort project. Going to see how it goes for a month or two with this new job, but have something else up my sleeve for January if this position doesn't feel right.
> 
> Not sure about me being trim at the moment, but getting back on track from today. Really looking forward to doing some training this afternoon and blowing off some dust. Think I'll get the bike out too this week for some cardio before the weather turns too bad. Then it's turbo trainer and punchbag time when its dark and wet out. Actually, if this week goes well on the iron, I think some triple dropping or rest pause could be on the cards having seen your vid...


I love the way that panned out for you mate,though it is a shame about eve class needing to stop,however I recon the Escort will get done before long,,,,,any pics?

Thanks for compliments too mate,means a lot...


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> I love the way that panned out for you mate,though it is a shame about eve class needing to stop,however I recon the Escort will get done before long,,,,,any pics?
> 
> Thanks for compliments too mate,means a lot...


No thanks needed buddy, as you are clearly working hard. It was a compliment, but more out of respect on what you are doing... :thumb:

Got a totally rotten MK1 which the shell was beyond repair, so that's just been stripped for re-shell or preferably space-framed. I estimate this to take me around 3 years or more, as it's on a slow boil. Most bits are now boxed and stashed at the moment.

MK2 is rocking at the moment and got MOTd 2 weeks ago. Ordering up some Polysport track control arms this week, as it's got some judder under hard braking. Need to also take a look at one handbrake due to it being under par to the other side. These have been replaced from the old drums and uprated to XR4i discs.

Carbs have also just been replaced with 4 x bike carbs from a Fireblade, but it's popping a bit between 2k to 3k revs. Think this is more a timing issue though and it needs to be advanced a bit more to meet the cam profile. Going in for a rolling road set up and balance this Wednesday.

Next jobs on the cards are to fit the electric power steering from a Vauxhall Corsa and then get a limited slip diff fitted. :devil2:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Enjoy your sing-song, Skye
> View attachment 138105
> 
> 
> View attachment 138106


I gave good voice!!!!

And sorry I meant to wish u happy birthday yesterday sorrrryyyyyyy, so happy belated ..blows kiss and hopes it smacks straight in the mush :wub:


----------



## kuju

Happy Birthday @Laurieloz!!


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> No thanks needed buddy, as you are clearly working hard. It was a compliment, but more out of respect on what you are doing... :thumb:
> 
> Got a totally rotten MK1 which the shell was beyond repair, so that's just been stripped for re-shell or preferably space-framed. I estimate this to take me around 3 years or more, as it's on a slow boil. Most bits are now boxed and stashed at the moment.
> 
> MK2 is rocking at the moment and got MOTd 2 weeks ago. Ordering up some Polysport track control arms this week, as it's got some judder under hard braking. Need to also take a look at one handbrake due to it being under par to the other side. These have been replaced from the old drums and uprated to XR4i discs.
> 
> Carbs have also just been replaced with 4 x bike carbs from a Fireblade, but it's popping a bit between 2k to 3k revs. Think this is more a timing issue though and it needs to be advanced a bit more to meet the cam profile. Going in for a rolling road set up and balance this Wednesday.
> 
> Next jobs on the cards are to fit the electric power steering from a Vauxhall Corsa and then get a limited slip diff fitted. :devil2:
> 
> View attachment 138159
> View attachment 138160
> View attachment 138161


Now that is rockin at the ritz mate!!!

The carbs should realy give you some neck wrenching torque,but will they not cost you horses,are they 38mm?,We used to run 40's with upto an rl2 cam and after that it was 45's,great on song but driveability was pants pmsl,yours will be awesome to drive,especialy as you thought to dial the cam in too,is the block a 2000i one out of sierra(thicker walls)?What valves you running rimflow or dustbin lids--I used to port/polish my own heads and get engineering to it bronze(or brass,,,i forget now pmsl) valve guides,i realy miss the gurgling of bellmouths and crack of a rally system being driven in anger,plus of course the Lsd,so only a small steering flick was needed with the action of left/right foot jiggery pokery for even a hairpin!


----------



## Laurieloz

kuju said:


> Happy Birthday @Laurieloz!!


 :beer: thanks mate


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> I gave good voice!!!!
> 
> And sorry I meant to wish u happy birthday yesterday sorrrryyyyyyy, so happy belated ..blows kiss and hopes it smacks straight in the mush :wub:


Yep. Caught it!

Mmmmmm:blush: Made me go all a-tingly:rolleye: Thanks Skye:thumbup1:

Before I get too excited....

Morning all!

Up late last night watching a film with a couple of ales after the gym.

I thought I'd have a quick cuppa and a lie in today as I'm back at work tonight...

But....

Wife went to get her car out for work and noticed her front tyre was flat. So I didn't get my tea and drove her to work in my car.

I'm really grumpy without my early morning cup of tea as well:angry:

Went home and changed the wheel. Only took 15 mins:smartass: Much happier

I've just had the cuppa at last and I'm now in bed writing this.

Gym later for me.  Teatime. :tt2: Sleep. :sleeping: Work:sad:

I'll talk later guys.

Have a good day:thumb:


----------



## Guest

**** me all these birthday wishes for that old bastard :laugh:

Yes mine is belated, sorry, been working my ass off..

Happy birthday @Laurieloz, yes you do look your age, however i don't 

@Skye666 never had you down as a church goer, u lil minx :tongue:

Well finished work till wed but I've even cancelled the shift, need a rest, also having the bathroom ripped out and re situated in a back bedroom, so need sometime to do a few skip runs 

Enjoy your rainy Monday old timers and the closet clergy :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> **** me all these birthday wishes for that old bastard :laugh:
> 
> Yes mine is belated, sorry, been working my ass off..
> 
> Happy birthday @Laurieloz, yes you do look your age, however i don't
> 
> @Skye666 never had you down as a church goer, u lil minx :tongue:
> 
> Well finished work till wed but I've even cancelled the shift, need a rest, also having the bathroom ripped out and re situated in a back bedroom, so need sometime to do a few skip runs
> 
> Enjoy your rainy Monday old timers and the closet clergy :lol:


Oi Southern shandy drinker! I look fantastic!



But, er, thanks anyway:beer:


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> Oi Southern shandy drinker! I look fantastic!
> 
> View attachment 138172
> 
> 
> But, er, thanks anyway:beer:


Well you northern er ...I'm not a nasty bastard, but on looks, any things better than big ears and national health glasses.

Have a stout , on me


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Well you northern er ...I'm not a nasty bastard, but on looks, any things better than big ears and national health glasses.
> 
> Have a stout , on me


I've got normal ears and normal glasses. I look normal. I am normal always.

All Northerners are as normal as a really normal person can be:wacko:


----------



## Guest

http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.lannertactical.com/lanner/pageimages/cmmg_custom_02_01.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.lannertactical.com/CMMG-AR15-Rifles.html&h=400&w=990&sz=126&tbnid=1z6OY1DbpSutrM:&tbnh=142&tbnw=353&zoom=1&usg=__nCz069N25bGCHrImn3Wsjn5UbBs=&docid=CKiJ41pff9ylyM&hl=en-US&sa=X&ei=xdhbUuOcLoGc0AWL-YCoCA&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAQ

Just put up my AR15 up for sale. :sad: Any takers :2guns:

Need the spare coins I'm afraid.


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.lannertactical.com/lanner/pageimages/cmmg_custom_02_01.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.lannertactical.com/CMMG-AR15-Rifles.html&h=400&w=990&sz=126&tbnid=1z6OY1DbpSutrM:&tbnh=142&tbnw=353&zoom=1&usg=__nCz069N25bGCHrImn3Wsjn5UbBs=&docid=CKiJ41pff9ylyM&hl=en-US&sa=X&ei=xdhbUuOcLoGc0AWL-YCoCA&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAQ
> 
> Just put up my AR15 up for sale. :sad: Any takers :2guns:
> 
> Need the spare coins I'm afraid.


Ohhhhhh my lord ..dribbles!! I love guns, :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Ohhhhhh my lord ..dribbles!! I love guns, :thumb:


Big guns?


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Big guns?


All guns...bigger better of course :thumbup1: I have a pair of boots and the heels are designed to look like guns....their wickedly impressive well if ur gun lover


----------



## latblaster

Used to live near USAF Base Upper Heyford & had several US buds. We'd go to the bars there over the w/e....but seeing a woman in combat gear with a gun, on the main gate... :drool:

Is actually one of my many fantasies....


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> Now that is rockin at the ritz mate!!!
> 
> The carbs should realy give you some neck wrenching torque,but will they not cost you horses,are they 38mm?,We used to run 40's with upto an rl2 cam and after that it was 45's,great on song but driveability was pants pmsl,yours will be awesome to drive,especialy as you thought to dial the cam in too,is the block a 2000i one out of sierra(thicker walls)?What valves you running rimflow or dustbin lids--I used to port/polish my own heads and get engineering to it bronze(or brass,,,i forget now pmsl) valve guides,i realy miss the gurgling of bellmouths and crack of a rally system being driven in anger,plus of course the Lsd,so only a small steering flick was needed with the action of left/right foot jiggery pokery for even a hairpin!


Sounds like you have done a lot of tinkering on these over the years and you know your way around them. Suppose that was half the fun of it though, as you were probaly the same as me and my mates in our teens. It was always these, Capris, Cortinas, Avengers and Sunbeams 

Yes mate, carbs are 38mm, but as they are CV (constant velocity) they supposedly flow the same as 40's and give a faster/sharper response. Never tried them before, but heard some good reports on them.

Block is the 205, which is the same as the Cosworth YB. Currently out to 2.1cc. Would be sweet with a 16 valve YB head on it, but they are holding good money as always.

Valves and stems are bigger and all re-worked to run on lead free. Can't remember their size though, but it's basically a flowed head running a Burton High Torque cam to remain driveable, but with increased power.

Agree on the sound of bellmouths you used to get out of 40s and 45s. These bike carbs sound very similar to the old Webbers, as they sort of gurgle at low RPM and then just suck similar to the old BDA Twin Cams when on song. :devil2:

When I took it for an MOT about 2 weeks ago, the garage and tyre bay next door stopped working and were coming to have a look. Most of the old boys were saying that they had one back in the day and had so much fun in them and wishing they still had one. I think I am just lucky that I have a company car, which allows me to have another car on the side that can be laid up and pulled out when I fancy a bit of a Sideways Sunday...

Oh, and meanwhile, I did some training yesterday which was a good session. Ended up doing a push session, so it allows me to get a pull session in today.


----------



## dt36

tkd67 said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.lannertactical.com/lanner/pageimages/cmmg_custom_02_01.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.lannertactical.com/CMMG-AR15-Rifles.html&h=400&w=990&sz=126&tbnid=1z6OY1DbpSutrM:&tbnh=142&tbnw=353&zoom=1&usg=__nCz069N25bGCHrImn3Wsjn5UbBs=&docid=CKiJ41pff9ylyM&hl=en-US&sa=X&ei=xdhbUuOcLoGc0AWL-YCoCA&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAQ
> 
> Just put up my AR15 up for sale. :sad: Any takers :2guns:
> 
> Need the spare coins I'm afraid.


What is this firing. Airsoft, pellets or the real Mconky?


----------



## latblaster

Do you keep Whippets Loz? :lol:


----------



## Mingster

Belated Happy Birthday to you Loz:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Do you keep Whippets Loz? :lol:


Haha Ancient folklore that. I don't think I've ever seen a whippet. Unless it's a fish.

Plenty of cod, but alas, no whippets. Or pigeons. You need to go to Barnsley


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> Belated Happy Birthday to you Loz:thumb:


Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## sxbarnes

Yea have another birthday loz. Don't really celebrate them meself might do something at 50 like fall over. Hope it was good


----------



## Guest

dt36 said:



> What is this firing. Airsoft, pellets or the real Mconky?


Well it's a fully working AR15, in 22 calibre, so it fires a bullet but it's a small bullet.

If you popped the 2 pins I'm able to remove the barrel and then place a .223/5.56 barrel on which then would fire that calibre.

.223 is like the 5.56 NATO round, but used more for general public, so give or take a few ml, just like u.s army AR15.

Oh yeah forgot, it's a semi auto, so will fire rapidly, if I change barrel, for a .223 then by law it's a straight pull, due to the hunger ford ban on semi auto weapons in 1988. So every time it fires it will it will have to be racked, real slick action though....


----------



## Laurieloz

sxbarnes said:


> Yea have another birthday loz. Don't really celebrate them meself might do something at 50 like fall over. Hope it was good


 :beer:

Pretty good day thanks. And you're all extending it for me! 

Back to work tonight though.:sad:


----------



## sxbarnes

Anyway since they brought out llama snacks. Who remembers hedgehog crisps? Might just be a Hampshire thing c1984


----------



## latblaster

And Crispy Piglet Crisps?


----------



## sxbarnes

Washed down with some Winnie the poo honey beer perhaps?


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Used to live near USAF Base Upper Heyford & had several US buds. We'd go to the bars there over the w/e....but seeing a woman in combat gear with a gun, on the main gate... :drool:
> 
> Is actually one of my many fantasies....


I did a picture slightly diff to ur fantasy as there was no main gate involved lol. but there's .definitely a gun an AK47 Ido believe and less than combats being worn ...guns always make for a good pic though I think. whistling:


----------



## dt36

tkd67 said:


> Well it's a fully working AR15, in 22 calibre, so it fires a bullet but it's a small bullet.
> 
> If you popped the 2 pins I'm able to remove the barrel and then place a .223/5.56 barrel on which then would fire that calibre.
> 
> .223 is like the 5.56 NATO round, but used more for general public, so give or take a few ml, just like u.s army AR15.
> 
> Oh yeah forgot, it's a semi auto, so will fire rapidly, if I change barrel, for a .223 then by law it's a straight pull, due to the hunger ford ban on semi auto weapons in 1988. So every time it fires it will it will have to be racked, real slick action though....


Well that's out of the window with it being a firearm. :thumbdown:

Had a Poachers folding 4/10 and a 12 bore Remington pump before that Hungerford malarky. I was actually in the Army then and when I came home on leave, my old man had sold the Remington so I wouldn't get in trouble. The 4/10 is still up my old mans somewhere, but I havn't seen it in years.


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> Used to live near USAF Base Upper Heyford & had several US buds. We'd go to the bars there over the w/e....but seeing a woman in combat gear with a gun, on the main gate... :drool:
> 
> Is actually one of my many fantasies....


Really? Lolol....I must dig out some pics of me in ole nbc suit then, complete with gas mask.....heehee...that would whip anyone into a frenzy...:laugh:

:no::laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes

New avi flubs? Let's go


----------



## latblaster

@Flubs

Gas Mask...you say?????? :whistling:


----------



## Guest

dt36 said:


> Well that's out of the window with it being a firearm. :thumbdown:
> 
> Had a Poachers folding 4/10 and a 12 bore Remington pump before that Hungerford malarky. I was actually in the Army then and when I came home on leave, my old man had sold the Remington so I wouldn't get in trouble. The 4/10 is still up my old mans somewhere, but I havn't seen it in years.


Shame that, also happened with dunblane, you get some crazed madman, and everything is doomed.

The club I'm at isn't that great and I've got another 5 months till I can join a full bore club which is local, which is much better.

Went to there open day in May and fired semi and auto shotgun, ar15 in .223 and an ak47 in .223.... It was a good day..


----------



## Guest

Flubs said:


> Really? Lolol....I must dig out some pics of me in ole nbc suit then, complete with gas mask.....heehee...that would whip anyone into a frenzy...:laugh:
> 
> :no::laugh:


Seen a few at RAF bases, agree they do look hot :whistling:


----------



## 25434

tkd67 said:


> Seen a few at RAF bases, agree they do look hot :whistling:


Yes, quite.....swinging me pants on gate guard with my subbie over me shoulder, hee hee....had some fun scaring the drunk chaps trying to get back on base after a few pints, snicker snicker..... :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

Bloody gate guarding through the night.

Two hours on, two off. For a whole week!

Apart from that and parades, I had a fantastic twelve years in the RAF. Shame I had to leave.

Loved weapon training and shooting though


----------



## Dudeofdoom

tkd67 said:


> http://www.google.co.uk/imgres?imgurl=http://www.lannertactical.com/lanner/pageimages/cmmg_custom_02_01.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.lannertactical.com/CMMG-AR15-Rifles.html&h=400&w=990&sz=126&tbnid=1z6OY1DbpSutrM:&tbnh=142&tbnw=353&zoom=1&usg=__nCz069N25bGCHrImn3Wsjn5UbBs=&docid=CKiJ41pff9ylyM&hl=en-US&sa=X&ei=xdhbUuOcLoGc0AWL-YCoCA&ved=0CC8Q9QEwAQ
> 
> Just put up my AR15 up for sale. :sad: Any takers :2guns:
> 
> Need the spare coins I'm afraid.


mmm since I can't even buy an airsoft aliens Pulse rifle, although I can buy one with a blue shroud- which I can't paint green as I would be breaking a few laws

probably means I can't .

Whats the uk licensing on a thing like that anyway ?


----------



## latblaster

There you go Loz....


----------



## latblaster




----------



## Guest

Dudeofdoom said:


> mmm since I can't even buy an airsoft aliens Pulse rifle, although I can buy one with a blue shroud- which I can't paint green as I would be breaking a few laws
> 
> probably means I can't .
> 
> Whats the uk licensing on a thing like that anyway ?


Join an official target shooting club, you will have to do a probation period, all depends on club.

3-4-6 months, club dependent. Some clubs you have to do tests. Once probation over then you apply for your FAC. This will take from 3-8 months, all dependent on police force.

Everything on your FAC had to be applied for in advance, make calibre, action, amounts and ammo amount.

You will be interviewed by police and have yo be a club member, plus all the necessary safes bolted to an outside wall and inspected.

No pistols, no semi automatics, only in .22 calibre.then there's ..straight pull or bolt action, underlever.


----------



## Laurieloz

@Great video for "Fix You". I do enjoy Coldplay's music. Best to listen to their albums in their entirety, start to finish. A pleasureable experience:thumbup1:

Any particular reason you chose that song, mate?


----------



## latblaster

Just something on my mind atm, well actually alot on my mind...maybe I'll explain later.  @Loz


----------



## Dudeofdoom

tkd67 said:


> Join an official target shooting club, you will have to do a probation period, all depends on club.
> 
> 3-4-6 months, club dependent. Some clubs you have to do tests. Once probation over then you apply for your FAC. This will take from 3-8 months, all dependent on police force.
> 
> Everything on your FAC had to be applied for in advance, make calibre, action, amounts and ammo amount.
> 
> You will be interviewed by police and have yo be a club member, plus all the necessary safes bolted to an outside wall and inspected.
> 
> No pistols, no semi automatics, only in .22 calibre.then there's ..straight pull or bolt action, underlever.


Ta for this, Ibh id thought they'd pretty much killed it off

didn't realise you could still do it and interestingly enough there's a club not a million miles away from me.


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

Just a quick hello before I visit the hospital again.

After that I'll be doing the training I missed yesterday, ended up running out of time!

Playing AC/DC Live at Donington '91 in the car.

Can't beat a bit of "Whole Lotta Rosie" full blast at six o'clock in the morning!!



Have a good day everyone! 

@latblaster You okay mate? Talk


----------



## latblaster

Yea, I'm doing the hospital thing too Loz, the old chap was admitted over a week ago with a chest infection. Then he developed 'hospital acquired pnemonia'.

Was there 'til 4am the other day...Priiest gave him his Last Rites...then I noticed his O2 wasn't being delivered. I opened the valve to give him 2L/min.

Within 15 minutes...he perked up! No point in making a fuss, but this is another example of poor NHS care.

Then I get all the 'wailing & emotion' from my sisters..aka "The Will".


----------



## Guest

What a day, first day off and I've very nearly moved a bedroom in my car to the tip. Now the enemy wants the bathroom moved and it gonna cost just under £6500.

I've shifted render , plaster , wood brick,all manner of **** in my lovely car. Roll on 2 weeks, she'll have her jacuzzi corner bath and I'll be in the separate shower, with body jets..

Wax gonna join the gym today, yes another but that's gotta be put on hold for a week.

P.s loving the music tags, not !


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Yea, I'm doing the hospital thing too Loz, the old chap was admitted over a week ago with a chest infection. Then he developed 'hospital acquired pnemonia'.
> 
> Was there 'til 4am the other day...Priiest gave him his Last Rites...then I noticed his O2 wasn't being delivered. I opened the valve to give him 2L/min.
> 
> Within 15 minutes...he perked up! No point in making a fuss, but this is another example of poor NHS care.
> 
> Then I get all the 'wailing & emotion' from my sisters..aka "The Will".


Wow! Good job u were on the ball then, and I hope he's ok now??

Re the will....lol hmmm


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> What a day, first day off and I've very nearly moved a bedroom in my car to the tip. Now the enemy wants the bathroom moved and it gonna cost just under £6500.
> 
> I've shifted render , plaster , wood brick,all manner of **** in my lovely car. Roll on 2 weeks, she'll have her jacuzzi corner bath and I'll be in the separate shower, with body jets..
> 
> Wax gonna join the gym today, yes another but that's gotta be put on hold for a week.
> 
> P.s loving the music tags, not !


I know it was a typing error but. U Did Move from jacuzzi corner bath and shower with body jets to...WAX!! Sounds like fun :lol: didn't gave u down as a wax type


----------



## latblaster

@Flubs

Never seen a pic of you before...damn..you hot girl !!! :wub:


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi.

Again, never got to the gym.

I got held up at the hospital and ran out of time.

Very annoying but I have far important commitments than looking after myself.

Tomorrow I'll try again. Ho hum:mellow:


----------



## Guest

Skye666 said:


> I know it was a typing error but. U Did Move from jacuzzi corner bath and shower with body jets to...WAX!! Sounds like fun :lol: didn't gave u down as a wax type


Lol yes typing error, bloody iPad writes what you don't want it too..tried to write in legible English.

As for waxing , tried it with the misses, she's absolutely useless at it, besides that it looked odd anyways.

The only one who has to be hair free is the female, sugar and spice an all that.. :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

@latblaster

ReM

No rep required but thanks.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Yea, I'm doing the hospital thing too Loz, the old chap was admitted over a week ago with a chest infection. Then he developed 'hospital acquired pnemonia'.
> 
> Was there 'til 4am the other day...Priiest gave him his Last Rites...then I noticed his O2 wasn't being delivered. I opened the valve to give him 2L/min.
> 
> Within 15 minutes...he perked up! No point in making a fuss, but this is another example of poor NHS care.
> 
> Then I get all the 'wailing & emotion' from my sisters..aka "The Will".


Hey mate that is aweful. Hope he is on the road to recovery.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Hi.
> 
> Again, never got to the gym.
> 
> I got held up at the hospital and ran out of time.
> 
> Very annoying but I have far important commitments than looking after myself.
> 
> Tomorrow I'll try again. Ho hum:mellow:


Family first and foremost mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Just a quick hello before I visit the hospital again.
> 
> After that I'll be doing the training I missed yesterday, ended up running out of time!
> 
> Playing AC/DC Live at Donington '91 in the car.
> 
> Can't beat a bit of "Whole Lotta Rosie" full blast at six o'clock in the morning!!
> 
> View attachment 138236
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone!
> 
> @latblaster You okay mate? Talk


Got to be loving that in the car mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Got to be loving that in the car mate.


Yeah. Takes my mind off other things


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Yeah. Takes my mind off other things


I understand fully mate.


----------



## latblaster

The text on the site has reduced by 50%, can hardly read it. Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## andyhuggins

Top right hand corner to re-set mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

I'm not sleeping well these days; I always seen to be up after five hours. Luckily I get another two before work in the evening.

No plans today for once! So I'll be going to the gym (promise)!

Playing Alice Cooper's 1973 "Killers" album in the car. :death: Bit of a dirge mostly though. Not his best.



Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Guest

First one since yesterday......yippie

Leader of the gang I am, er.

Anyways ain't posted for ages due to finishing nites on Monday am, since then I've been helping with the work to move our bathroom into one of the bedrooms, nightmare for rubble , dust, supplies, but once done it will look the business.

Hope everyone is ok and as happy as me 

Forgot to say doing a 12 day shift tomorrow omfg. :scared:


----------



## Greshie

Evening all ! End of a busy three days at work for me, nice chillax tonight, a wee lie in tomorrow, then a legs session followed by plenty of DIY .... relaying the old laminate floor from the kitchen into the summer house and hopefully begin the insulation of the walls.... If the weather is ok may start painting the exterior tooover the weekend ! I have a very long 'todo' list of jobs to get done in the next three days!


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Evening all ! End of a busy three days at work for me, nice chillax tonight, a wee lie in tomorrow, then a legs session followed by plenty of DIY .... relaying the old laminate floor from the kitchen into the summer house and hopefully begin the insulation of the walls.... If the weather is ok may start painting the exterior tooover the weekend ! I have a very long 'todo' list of jobs to get done in the next three days!


I need a handy man who can...just like u Greshie


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> I need a handy man who can...just like u Greshie


lol .... I get my handyman to do all the hard work ... I just do the easy stuff or the stuff I'm interested in doing !


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Mmm I've figured that a man can be too handy 

Mrs DoD can always sorta find something to be done ,although it's handy to look after your own cars as you can get stupid things.


----------



## latblaster

More....


----------



## dt36

Another decent session in this evening. Back and biceps in the garage with a bit of Bruce Springsteen going on. :thumb:

Had a fairly easy day today working from home, so popped out for the second day of my old car being set up on a rolling road, but with not too much luck on it. Top end is running too lean and no matter what main jet/needle combo was used, it was running way to lean above 4000rpm. Pain in the ar3e as I don't want to go coughing out any more money this month on a new set of carbs. :cursing:

Legs tomorrow, so plenty of time to recover over the weekend as long as the Missus doesn't walk me to far around Cardiff on Saturday.


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi all.

Last night at work this week now underway.

Never looked forward to a relaxing weekend so much!

Need time to relax, chill and evaluate things in general.

Take care guys.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> More....


A well-selected classis this, mate.

So good to hear the original version too.

A wonderful message in this song and always a pity that it's misconstrued message is translated as a bleeding Christmas song!

Nice one:thumb:


----------



## latblaster

@Laurieloz

No ****

 

I'm sure you understand.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> @Laurieloz
> 
> No ****
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure you understand.


Haha. I gotcha!:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

Where is everybody?

Hi all.

I'm much more positive today after catching up with sleep.

Just finished a 100-rep workout which went very well. Hoping to go slightly heavier with some of the exercises next week.

Tonight, Head Office is "overtiming it" at Tesco, so I am ready for a nice 'n' easy evening with a couple of beers in.

Hoping to make a start on tidying the loft tomorrow, followed by hospital visit and my "50-rep" sesh later.

Have a nice evening all and enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I'm feeling pretty guilty. We're going on holiday tommorow and I've been in bed with norovirus for the last 2 days. The wife's been running around sorting everything and packing. I'll make it up to her.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'm feeling pretty guilty. We're going on holiday tommorow and I've been in bed with norovirus for the last 2 days. The wife's been running around sorting everything and packing. I'll make it up to her.


I'm sure you'll recover, Dirk.

Is this the freebie in Northumberland or another one?

Whatever, have a great time all of you


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> I'm sure you'll recover, Dirk.
> 
> Is this the freebie in Northumberland or another one?
> 
> Whatever, have a great time all of you


yeah, it's the freebie in northumberland. In fact the programme I was working on that led me to get the freebie starts next week. It's called 'george clarke's amazing spaces' channel 4, thursday I think. Set your sky box!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

anyone see this last week? some great stuff on it.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> yeah, it's the freebie in northumberland. In fact the programme I was working on that led me to get the freebie starts next week. It's called 'george clarke's amazing spaces' channel 4, thursday I think. Set your sky box!


Great. I like George Clarke's other programme on restoration. I will certainly be watching.

Synth Brittania....been on a whle ago. Yes, an excellent programme.

Tonight it's all of the three-part "When Rock Stars Grow Old". Well worth watching also


----------



## Laurieloz

Laurieloz said:


> Great. I like George Clarke's other programme on restoration. I will certainly be watching.
> 
> Synth Brittania....been on a whle ago. Yes, an excellent programme.
> 
> Tonight it's all of the three-part "When Rock Stars Grow Old". Well worth watching also


It's changed! Edit...."How The Brits Rocked America" insteadops:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> It's changed! Edit...."How The Brits Rocked America" insteadops:


seen that before. Liked the first one and some of the second one, but once it got past led zep it veered into territory that doesn't really grab me.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> seen that before. Liked the first one and some of the second one, but once it got past led zep it veered into territory that doesn't really grab me.


I agree. I think I enjoyed the 70's episode most of the three


----------



## Greshie

Morning all from a damp and drizzly Dumfries

Just waiting for CarpetRight to come and measure up for ... ermmm......... new carpets :laugh: and then this afternoon will start insulating the walls of the summerhouse .... just wish the weather was a bit drier ............. 

Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning everyone.

Gloomy weather here too but it's mild.

Having another hour in bed before I start on tidying the loft.

I'm going to repackage thousands of videos, cds and other stuff into new, labelled boxes so that I can dig things out more easily.

Place is a mess! Everything stored in the garage is to go into the loft too (except the car)!

Later on, the gym for a good session and the obligatory hospital visit.

Have a nice weekend all.


----------



## latblaster

Hmmm yea, the hospital visit. Found out yesterday pops has been aspirating food into his lungs...for some while it seems.

Sooo despite having had two chest xrays & at least two exams by a the Speech/Swallow 'team'...they 'just find this out!'.

Btw, the dietician told me that Ketosis burns muscle. I said doesn't it burn fat first...'oh no' she said.

Err....have *I* got something wrong here ??

Plain as day in second section!!:

http://www.diabetes.co.uk/blood-glucose/ketosis.html


----------



## mark_star

latblaster said:


> Hmmm yea, the hospital visit. Found out yesterday pops has been aspirating food into his lungs...for some while it seems.
> 
> Sooo despite having had two chest xrays & at least two exams by a the Speech/Swallow 'team'...they 'just find this out!'.
> 
> Btw, the dietician told me that Ketosis burns muscle. I said doesn't it burn fat first...'oh no' she said.
> 
> Err....have *I* got something wrong here ??
> 
> Plain as day in second section!!:
> 
> http://www.diabetes.co.uk/blood-glucose/ketosis.html


it will burn fat first and can be catabolic, just need to keep protein high enough to counter act it


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Hmmm yea, the hospital visit. Found out yesterday pops has been aspirating food into his lungs...for some while it seems.
> 
> Sooo despite having had two chest xrays & at least two exams by a the Speech/Swallow 'team'...they 'just find this out!'.
> 
> Btw, the dietician told me that Ketosis burns muscle. I said doesn't it burn fat first...'oh no' she said.
> 
> Err....have *I* got something wrong here ??
> 
> Plain as day in second section!!:
> 
> http://www.diabetes.co.uk/blood-glucose/ketosis.html


Can you believe the incompetence of these 'professionals'?!

I hope you're keeping a log of all these hospital errors, mate.

Your dad doesn't deserve being treated like this. Keep a close eye.

Hope he's hanging on in there and that somebody in the hospital genuinely has some sort of remedy to help him.

Take care mate:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Hmmm yea, the hospital visit. Found out yesterday pops has been aspirating food into his lungs...for some while it seems.
> 
> Sooo despite having had two chest xrays & at least two exams by a the Speech/Swallow 'team'...they 'just find this out!'.
> 
> Btw, the dietician told me that Ketosis burns muscle. I said doesn't it burn fat first...'oh no' she said.
> 
> Err....have *I* got something wrong here ??
> 
> Plain as day in second section!!:
> 
> http://www.diabetes.co.uk/blood-glucose/ketosis.html


 @latblaster that is a aweful thing that they never picked it up. Really does make me wonder sometimes were they get their training from.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Laurieloz how is your mum mate?


----------



## dt36

Had a good day in Cardiff with the missus for an eye surgery consultation. Negotiated 20% off if we do it next Wednesday, so she is now booked in. Crafty mare then said she could now buy new shoes and a few tops out of the money saved :lol:

Then her Mum and Aunty phoned to say they were also in Cardiff and they were hitting the shops and having a meal etc. I only very mildly hinted that she should meet up with them and have a girly day out together, but she felt bad about leaving me on my own. "Oh, don't worry about me Chicken, I'll go and watch the Blues play Toulon" :whistling: ...RESULT.

Home now and think I might treat myself to a little tickle of Sust and Deca and then squeeze a session in before I pick them up from the train station. Training has gone well this week, so busting to get another session in even though it should be on Sunday. Feeling good. :tongue:


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Had a good day in Cardiff with the missus for an eye surgery consultation. Negotiated 20% off if we do it next Wednesday, so she is now booked in. Crafty mare then said she could now buy new shoes and a few tops out of the money saved :lol:
> 
> Then her Mum and Aunty phoned to say they were also in Cardiff and they were hitting the shops and having a meal etc. I only very mildly hinted that she should meet up with them and have a girly day out together, but she felt bad about leaving me on my own. "Oh, don't worry about me Chicken, I'll go and watch the Blues play Toulon" :whistling: ...RESULT.
> 
> Home now and think I might treat myself to a little tickle of Sust and Deca and then squeeze a session in before I pick them up from the train station. Training has gone well this week, so busting to get another session in even though it should be on Sunday. Feeling good. :tongue:


Sounds like a good day all round mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Listened to some Jimi Hendrix today. Not done that for a while. OMG that man can ply some serious riffs


----------



## dt36

Tickle done (1ml Sust, 1ml Deca, 1ml Tri Tren). Training done (Amy Winehouse Ska Ep, then Jenny Woo again). Protein done (Extreme Pro6).

Work travel is calming down a little now and working from home for a few weeks, so time to get some meat back on these old mans bones. Oh, and a touch of that cardio stuff for the ol' ticker...

Aim to tighten up and lose a bit around the chest area, as been a little off with training lately. Can't seem to get a decent shot from this phone though. Where's my Brownie?


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Tickle done (1ml Sust, 1ml Deca, 1ml Tri Tren). Training done (Amy Winehouse Ska Ep, then Jenny Woo again). Protein done (Extreme Pro6).
> 
> Work travel is calming down a little now and working from home for a few weeks, so time to get some meat back on these old mans bones. Oh, and a touch of that cardio stuff for the ol' ticker...
> 
> Aim to tighten up and lose a bit around the chest area, as been a little off with training lately. Can't seem to get a decent shot from this phone though.* Where's my Brownie?*
> 
> In the fridge :lol:
> 
> View attachment 138513
> View attachment 138514


----------



## Skye666

Evening people..

Did anyone watch 'Ali back to Britain' or something like that about the boxer?? I'm a boxing fan so right up my street but I know he got the Parkinson's in later years but I couldn't work out if it was induced due to the boxing or whether it was just something he developed..does anyone know it was bugging me!


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> @Laurieloz how is your mum mate?


Hi Andy.

Very good of you to ask.

I've seen her tonight and she's now refusing to let the nurses change her leg dressing and becoming agitated and nasty.

Her dementia is rapidly getting worse and I can't envisage any return to the care home very soon.

Sorry to be glum but no, she's not good mate:mellow:

Is your daughter recovering well?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening people..
> 
> Did anyone watch 'Ali back to Britain' or something like that about the boxer?? I'm a boxing fan so right up my street but I know he got the Parkinson's in later years but I couldn't work out if it was induced due to the boxing or whether it was just something he developed..does anyone know it was bugging me!


Hey Skye, I believe it was developed after bowing. Gr8 watch by the way


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Tickle done (1ml Sust, 1ml Deca, 1ml Tri Tren). Training done (Amy Winehouse Ska Ep, then Jenny Woo again). Protein done (Extreme Pro6).
> 
> Work travel is calming down a little now and working from home for a few weeks, so time to get some meat back on these old mans bones. Oh, and a touch of that cardio stuff for the ol' ticker...
> 
> Aim to tighten up and lose a bit around the chest area, as been a little off with training lately. Can't seem to get a decent shot from this phone though. Where's my Brownie?
> 
> View attachment 138513
> View attachment 138514


Dt36 I'm afraid I found myself doing that squint thing we do when the face is blocked out...I think iv seen u on crime watch in one of my squinty moments lol. Look great :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Evening people..
> 
> Did anyone watch 'Ali back to Britain' or something like that about the boxer?? I'm a boxing fan so right up my street but I know he got the Parkinson's in later years but I couldn't work out if it was induced due to the boxing or whether it was just something he developed..does anyone know it was bugging me!


Good article here, Skye:

http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/latest/feature/muhammad-ali-and-parkinson-s-disease-is-it-fair-to-blame-boxing


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hey Skye, I believe it was developed after bowing. Gr8 watch by the way


Oh thanks wasn't sure if it was all those blows to the head. It was great and he's a fab guy very funny. Did u see the Ricky hatton documentary after?


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Andy.
> 
> Very good of you to ask.
> 
> I've seen her tonight and she's now refusing to let the nurses change her leg dressing and becoming agitated and nasty.
> 
> Her dementia is rapidly getting worse and I can't envisage any return to the care home very soon.
> 
> Sorry to be glum but no, she's not good mate:mellow:
> 
> Is your daughter recovering well?


Just got to be there for her mate and hold her hand when she's in need. Stay strong buddy.


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Good article here, Skye:
> 
> http://www.boxingnewsonline.net/latest/feature/muhammad-ali-and-parkinson-s-disease-is-it-fair-to-blame-boxing


Oh very interesting thanks.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Dt36 I'm afraid I found myself doing that squint thing we do when the face is blocked out...I think iv seen u on crime watch in one of my squinty moments lol. Look great :thumbup1:


Ha ha, yes I was on Crimewatch. Me and my mate jumped over the back wall of the Chip Shop when we were kids and pinched two empty bottles of Corona Pop from the crates. We then brassed it out and walked back in the front door and asked for a 10p mix up each. My cola bottles never tasted so good... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Andy.
> 
> Very good of you to ask.
> 
> I've seen her tonight and she's now refusing to let the nurses change her leg dressing and becoming agitated and nasty.
> 
> Her dementia is rapidly getting worse and I can't envisage any return to the care home very soon.
> 
> Sorry to be glum but no, she's not good mate:mellow:
> 
> Is your daughter recovering well?


My daughter is doing good thanks mate.

Dont take this the wrong way but is she in the best care place possible due to the news coming out about places.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Ha ha, yes I was on Crimewatch. Me and my mate jumped over the back wall of the Chip Shop when we were kids and pinched two empty bottles of Corona Pop from the crates. We then brassed it out and walked back in the front door and asked for a 10p mix up each. My cola bottles never tasted so good... :thumb:


I,m glad i wasn't the only one mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Just got to be there for her mate and hold her hand when she's in need. Stay strong buddy.


Cheers mate.

I'm okay. It's the second time it's happened; my dad died through dementia too, but his was more his body giving up, he didn't suffer mentally in this way.

I'm sensible about things, just have to be prepared for the long haul this time I think.

Thanks mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Cheers mate.
> 
> I'm okay. It's the second time it's happened; my dad died through dementia too, but his was more his body giving up, he didn't suffer mentally in this way.
> 
> I'm sensible about things, just have to be prepared for the long haul this time I think.
> 
> Thanks mate.


OMG mate I lost my DAD to mental issues etc. If you need to talk let off steam just pm me mate. I will be there.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Listened to some Jimi Hendrix today. Not done that for a while. OMG that man can ply some serious riffs


I like the story about Eric Clapton introducing Hendrix onto the stage to jam with Cream in the early days.

Clapton had never seen Jimi Hendrix play before and whilst Jimi took the lead, Clapton simply gave up. His hands 'fell off' his guitar and he walked off the stage in disbelief! :rockon:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I like the story about Eric Clapton introducing Hendrix onto the stage to jam with Cream in the early days.
> 
> Clapton had never seen Jimi Hendrix play before and whilst Jimi took the lead, Clapton simply gave up. His hands 'fell off' his guitar and he walked off the stage in disbelief! :rockon:


Very true mate. But they still had an awesome drummer


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> OMG mate I lost my DAD to mental issues etc. If you need to talk let off steam just pm me mate. I will be there.


I'm pleased your daughter's on the mend:thumbup1:

Honestly, I'm okay. I get depressed a little but that's when I'm tired.

Last week was a nightmare, especially working at night.

I decided to not train at all during the week while she's in hospital and make the visit later.

Don't worry about me, I'll be fine mate. Cheers


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Very true mate. But they still had an awesome drummer


Along with John Bonham and Keith Moon, Ginger Baker was the best drummer ever.

But then I'm not a drummer...just have a good ear for music!


----------



## andyhuggins

I worked nights for ages mate. I see where you are coming from. Training will always be there mate. I will be there for you to mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Mooney :thumb: Now he ws a top man. Took drumming to the next level.


----------



## andyhuggins

The drummer from Alterbridge was insane.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> The drummer from Alterbridge was insane.


I've got the album "Blackbird" (2007), which I like a lot.

I'm not well versed enough to know much about the bonkers sticksman though


----------



## andyhuggins

Saw them yesterday he did some awesome tricks with his sticks. The audience went mad.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Saw them yesterday he did some awesome tricks with his sticks. The audience went mad.


Pleased you had a good night, Andy.

It's always good to see a live band:rockon:


----------



## Skye666

Happy Sunday....rain rain rain..urghghgh.

Hope ur all well


----------



## latblaster

Yup...it be raining..but it's not cold...

Got the hosp visit later...it's so draining emotionally, giving encouragement, combing dads hair & little things to make him comfy.

The NG tube was responsible for the lung aspiration. But it often comes down to technique, like so many of the procedures.

It's the same with Spinal Injections...it's about skill & technique.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Yup...it be raining..but it's not cold...
> 
> Got the hosp visit later...it's so draining emotionally, giving encouragement, combing dads hair & little things to make him comfy.
> 
> The NG tube was responsible for the lung aspiration. But it often comes down to technique, like so many of the procedures.
> 
> It's the same with Spinal Injections...it's about skill & technique.


I feel for you, mate. I really do.

All you can absoutely do is to make your father comfortable.

Talk to him. Listen to his stories, remind him of some memories of when you were growing up.

A heartbreaking thing as I know only too well.

I hope he's taking the treatment a little easier now.

Take care mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

I'll just say good morning to the contributors of this great thread we have here.

Have a good, relaxing day


----------



## Greshie

Morning all

and another damp one here, waiting for someone to come and collect a dressing table sold on ebay then swoosh round to Carpet Right to pick flooring for the bedroom and lounge, then this afternoon continue fitting out the summer house, though there isn't much more I can do inside until the outside is weatherproofed properly.. and doing that depends on the ermm weather!

Also need to do a bit of housework at some point ... 

Reckon I need a house boy!


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Morning all
> 
> and another damp one here, waiting for someone to come and collect a dressing table sold on ebay then swoosh round to Carpet Right to pick flooring for the bedroom and lounge, then this afternoon continue fitting out the summer house, though there isn't much more I can do inside until the outside is weatherproofed properly.. and doing that depends on the ermm weather!
> 
> Also need to do a bit of housework at some point ...
> 
> Reckon I need a house boy!


It's never ending this DIY, isn't it?

She's at Tesco working today but there's the usual post-it left in the kitchen!

Door hinge to tighten, drawer knob falling off, etc, etc.

And a house boy would be good for you, Greshie. :rolleye: :wink:


----------



## nickynoo

Morning people just got bak from the gym... Leg day boooooooooo but it has to be done hate leg days but all went well really enjoyed it gone have a little kip then short bike ride along the front. Enyway you good people have a fantastic day.and remember train heavy and hard bye bye.????


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening people. how are we all doing?


----------



## latblaster

Ok thanks...I guess. Went to see pop, he's very weak but still responds the odd dirty joke. I think if he doesn't show any improvement soon, then...

Evening's are getting darker & I'm having a vodka & coke. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey mate i totally understand how you are feeling. The older generation are a tough breed. Enjoy the drink you deserve it.


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Ok thanks...I guess. Went to see pop, he's very weak but still responds the odd dirty joke. I think if he doesn't show any improvement soon, then...
> 
> Evening's are getting darker & I'm having a vodka & coke. :thumb:


Fingers crossed he does improve !


----------



## Greshie

Ah well I finished off the back wall inside the summer house and because the day seemed to be clearing up decided to start weatherproofing the exterior ... half an hour later the skies darkened the heavens opened and now I have rain streaks all the way down my newly painted frontage ...... 

I have also bought a new carpet for my bedroom and some laminate flooring for the lounge, and the estimator is coming back on Tuesday to measure up the hall for the same laminate.... so another shed load of money spent ...


----------



## andyhuggins

Love laminate flooring mate.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Love laminate flooring mate.


Much easier to keep clean than carpet and I can't afford solid wood !


----------



## andyhuggins

We had laminate in our old place. We now have solid wood throughout.


----------



## Skye666

nickynoo said:


> Morning people just got bak from the gym... Leg day boooooooooo but it has to be done hate leg days but all went well really enjoyed it gone have a little kip then short bike ride along the front. Enyway you good people have a fantastic day.and remember train heavy and hard bye bye.????


Leg day is the best day surely??? And that avi....surely not?? Those legs gonna pop!


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Ah well I finished off the back wall inside the summer house and because the day seemed to be clearing up decided to start weatherproofing the exterior ... half an hour later the skies darkened the heavens opened and now I have rain streaks all the way down my newly painted frontage ......
> 
> I have also bought a new carpet for my bedroom and some laminate flooring for the lounge, and the estimator is coming back on Tuesday to measure up the hall for the same laminate.... so another shed load of money spent ...


Oh noo Greshie streaks??? I had u down as my handy man I'm going to have re think now if u can't even do a weather check before painting!! He he


----------



## andyhuggins

Legs days are a love hate thing for me. Hate the pain when I am doing them, but love the feeling afterwards.


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Oh noo Greshie streaks??? I had u down as my handy man I'm going to have re think now if u can't even do a weather check before painting!! He he


hmph ! :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

My daughter had a cd by jake bugg on in the car earlier, and boy did he sound like the great Bob Dylan. Funny how things go around.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Legs days are a love hate thing for me. Hate the pain when I am doing them, but love the feeling afterwards.


With u on that andy did mine yesterday and now I'm feeling ooooooochy. Always in the glute and hamstring though never in the quad no matter what although at the time I always think it's gonna be quad ache tomoz never is. My poor bum though those dreadful walking lunges. :nono:


----------



## andyhuggins

HAHA I finish with walking lunges and really pull some sad faces :lol:


----------



## nickynoo

Hiya Skye those legs took 10 years to build need to be that big to carry me around as you can see from avi I ain't the small skinny type.. And thanks for the like by the way love your avi


----------



## Laurieloz

Evening all.

After posting my earlier greeting in poor old Greshie's journal in error(!),

I think I'm back in the right thread now:whistling:

A flicker of light...my mum is being discharged from hospital tomorrow and going back to the care home.

So good news there. Her mental state is now in the final third stage of dementia but at least she will be monitored properly. Unfortunately, her leg is a terrible balloon-like shape and the nurses assure me that the antibiotics should sort it out.

It will be so much easier not being tied to visiting hours and I can get back to a bit of normality again without the fatigue and extra accompanying stress

Work again tonight.

Enjoy your evenings! :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Good to hear your Mum is back at the care home.....


----------



## latblaster

Yup that's a better option for your mum, Loz.

My dad's got another NG tube in, was more responsive & I talked about hols we all had as a kid.....40 years ago!!!

Thinking of you mate, truly.


----------



## latblaster

@Flubs

Thank you.


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> Yup that's a better option for your mum, Loz.
> 
> My dad's got another NG tube in, was more responsive & I talked about hols we all had as a kid.....40 years ago!!!
> 
> Thinking of you mate, truly.


Hey there.....your pa will be feeling truly loved by you and your stories and memories, and I believe that they will keep your pa with you inside your heart if he passes on. You will always have that, and he will live still inside you, so never really gone lat blaster, just the packaging right? I hope my comments don't upset you, I didn't mean them to in any way. Just my thoughts to you, an L actually too.

Life isn't so kind to us at the end, but if you are lucky then you have a hundred memories, and laughs and loves of those people to carry you forwards.....

Anyhooooooo........sleep well, take care and be gentle on yourselves ok?


----------



## Laurieloz

To the majority of you, Thanks guys:thumbup1:

@latblaster Things a little better today for you also I see.

Take care mate


----------



## latblaster

No Flubs they don't upset me, & thank you for helping me to focus on the Spiritual rather than the package.

It has taken me many years & some painful experiences to understand what life is actually all about. We learn by our mistakes...eventually. 

I look at the comments from the younger members on here, & while they do have valid opinions they are only that - not experiences.

Life is indeed, wasted on the young.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Hey @latblaster sorry about your dad. Hope you're bearing up ok


----------



## andyhuggins

Hello people, Listened to some Stevie Ray Vaughan today, not heard him for a while. @latblaster and @Laurieloz thinking of you and yours.


----------



## latblaster

Thank you, all of you for your support & kind words.


----------



## andyhuggins

At last it has stopped raining here. I may have to get a boat :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Oh **** here comes the rain again.


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> Oh **** here comes the rain again.


that sounds like an Annie lennox song Andyhuggins...

"here comes the rain again,

falling on my head like a melody

falling on my head like a new emotiooooooooooooon....etc etc.....heehee....


----------



## andyhuggins

Wow yeah it does @Flubs. Now it is thunderstruck (ac/dc) :lol:


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> Wow yeah it does @[Redacted]. Now it is thunderstruck (ac/dc) :lol:


:laugh: orrrrrr....just to get into the swing of it....is it a bit Phil Collins up there?

"they say that thunder, and they say that lightening, it will never strike twice...

but if that is true then why can't you tell meeeeeeee, how come this feels so nice, so niccce, it feels alright"

do do do doooo etc...hahahaha...


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey you know your lyrics  It is now hailstorming here.


----------



## andyhuggins

Sat here listening to the black crowes. No work for a while, and thinking of wether to start my new training and nutrition programme.


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Sat here listening to the black crowes. No work for a while, and thinking of wether to start my new training and nutrition programme.


Nope, just relax & do buggar all.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Nope, just relax & do buggar all.


Fair play mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Cider opened mate. let the goo times roll


----------



## Laurieloz

Evening all.

Work in a mo.

Liking the talk of AC/DC, Black Crowes and the legendary Stevie Ray Vaughan.

Keeping with the rock theme, I'm currently playing Van Halen's debut (1978) in the car.

Have a good night all, and Andy....just do bugger all!


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey mate I will without a doubt. Then regret it in the morning. Listening to some great music .


----------



## dt36

Did Van Halen do his debut in a car? I thought he did his first riff with Bill & Ted outside the Circle k. In fact, I'm fairly sure cos I saw it on TV...


----------



## andyhuggins

Just switched to queens 1st album.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Just switched to queens 1st album.


I love Queen's early stuff - before they reached the masses and became overplayed.

Do you have the "Smile" album, released before they were Queen.

That's a bit like early Marc Bolan!


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

It looked like I was going to be dragged around the shops again today:nono: , but Mrs. LL has changed her mind (do women do that?!).

She's off to the hairdressers:w00t:

As I don't need to go to the hairdressers, I am "allowed to go to the gym"

But "be home for 3, we 'need' to go out!":huh: :confused1: Perhaps:2guns: :death: if I'm not:crying:

Right, I'm off then..... 

Talk later guys


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys had some sunshine here today which was a nice change. Few days to chill now so going to kick back finalise my new programme and take a look at my nutrition.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys had some sunshine here today which was a nice change. Few days to chill now so going to kick back finalise my new programme and take a look at my nutrition.


Will there be a journal, Andy?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah could well be mate. It is a good way of tracking things and helps to keep the motivation going.


----------



## andyhuggins

Sex pistols tonite guys. Takes me back a bit.


----------



## Guest

andyhuggins said:


> Sex pistols tonite guys. Takes me back a bit.


Greatest band ever.


----------



## andyhuggins

Saw them in my local town before they became the sex pistols. Gr8 gig.


----------



## Guest

Now fuk all this music bollocks.

Just watched Karl pickington, ( the moaning of life ). New series on sky 1

Nearly ****ed myself....fuk Andy Murray's OBE, this bloke should have one :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

that guy is so funny.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah could well be mate. It is a good way of tracking things and helps to keep the motivation going.


Exactly why I do mine

Sex Pistols:rockon:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Exactly why I do mine
> 
> Sex Pistols:rockon:


Well you may have persuaded me to start one mate. Sex pistols OMG good times.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Well you may have persuaded me to start one mate. Sex pistols OMG good times.


My journal was the best thing I did since I started on this site. (Some may say the only good thing) :w00t:

It's a diary. Not just for your own motivation and progress, but other like to follow it and you don't like to let them down. Do it mate

Sex Pistols early on would have been quite something. Not with Sid though, Glen Matlock I reckon. At least he could play


----------



## Laurieloz

An early "Good Morning all" from me today.

Errands to do later so plenty of sleep required.

No gym today but I'm thinking of changing things around a bit. I need a definitive training pattern with more balance of the hi-reps against strength exercises. I'll have to get thinking.

In car entertainment is Janis Joplin's classic "Pearl".

Released posthumoustly in 1971 after her death at only 27 the previous year.

Have a nice day all.


----------



## latblaster

I have posted this short video by Jon Kabatt-Zinn. He says some very good stuff, please take 7 minutes to watch it. 






@hackskii

I'm sure you are well aware of him.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Well you may have persuaded me to start one mate. Sex pistols OMG good times.


if you do give us all a link to it ....


----------



## Mingster

70's Priest. The golden age of metal. Intensity?...Oh yes indeed...






Plus, I sold all their tour programmes for a small fortune on ebay...


----------



## Mingster

This was class too...


----------



## andyhuggins

hey all AC/DC for me today. Always a good listen.


----------



## Laurieloz

@Mingster Love Priest mate. I have all their albums. Even their last few releases stand up against the best metal bands of their ilk.

Never saw them live though


----------



## Mingster

Laurieloz said:


> @http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member.php?u=54755" target="_blank">Mingster</a> Love Priest mate. I have all their albums. Even their last few releases stand up against the best metal bands of their ilk.
> 
> Never saw them live though


They're the Daddy of metal bands mate. Sabbath may have started it off but Priest perfected the art and were much copied but never equalled thereafter.

Saw them for the first time in '76 and again many, many times since.

Loving this vid from 2005 when all the guys are 55+


----------



## andyhuggins

yeah caught a programme on sky arts the other day about them.


----------



## andyhuggins

Actually had some sunshine today. That makes a change.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Actually had some sunshine today. That makes a change.


Been lovely here today too, and quite warm at one point.

I believe normal autumn service resumes tomorrow (ie rain and gales!)


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> Been lovely here today too, and quite warm at one point.
> 
> I believe *normal autumn service *resumes tomorrow (ie rain and gales!)


Phew, thought you'd taken 'cloth' there for a moment! :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah i believe so mate. I will end up with webbed feet at this rate. Hows things with you @Greshie


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah i believe so mate. I will end up with webbed feet at this rate. Hows things with you @Greshie


Not bad ta ! made the best of the only dry day so far this week and weatherproofed my new summerhouse (least I hope it's now weatherproof!) Just got to insulate and finish off the inside now!


----------



## andyhuggins

Busy day then mate. Summerhouse sounds nice mate.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Busy day then mate. Summerhouse sounds nice mate.


will be when I've finished!


----------



## andyhuggins

You are a busy man mate. Finding any time for training?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> You are a busy man mate. Finding any time for training?


oh yes ... did a legs session 1st thing this morning !


----------



## andyhuggins

Oh yeah. Love a good leg session. Once its over with :lol:


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Oh yeah. Love a good leg session. Once its over with :lol:


mmmm I know that feeling!


----------



## andyhuggins

Last leg session I did it was murder going up and downstairs the next day :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> mmmm I know that feeling!


Carry on with that rude talk my boy & it's no tea for you...& a jolly good spanking. :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Carry on with that rude talk my boy & it's no tea for you...& a jolly good spanking. :lol:


WOW sounds like tom browns school days :lol:


----------



## Guest

Sex Pistols early on would have been quite something. Not with Sid though, Glen Matlock I reckon. At least he could play

Load of bollacks :laugh:

Was fuvk all...about playing.... You fecking old hippie


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Sex Pistols early on would have been quite something. Not with Sid though, Glen Matlock I reckon. At least he could play
> 
> Load of bollacks :laugh:
> 
> Was fuvk all...about playing.... You fecking old hippie


Mr. Angry strikes again

Don't talk sh¡te! If it wasn't for Chris Thomas' brilliant production, they would have just been another third rate band and who would have disappeared without a trace.

Both of us would never have heard of them.

Don't get me wrong, Thomas, Lydon and McLaren made them notorious. A great band, but not at all talented in a musical sense


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I think before glen Matlock left they were a great band. Great in the New York dolls/mc5/stooges sense. As you say, not terrifically musically gifted, but certainly tight and exciting.


----------



## kuju

Only just catching up to this............ especially the bit about Priest - really not sure abotu them being the "daddy" of metal bands!! Although they were better than some (Saxon....HAHAHAHAHAHAHA)

However - I remember seeing Priest at their height.... Big T Shaped stage. Band starts playing..... off stage you can hear Rob Halford's harley firing up.....misfiring...spluttering....dying.

Cue big cheer from an audience of bikers.

STarts it up again.....revs it up....splutters...misfires...dies.

Bigger cheer...and quite a bit of p1ss taking....even the band are laughing.

Harley fires up again (after all...this is his big entrance right?).....revs the [email protected] out of it.......the engine is screaming...the crowd are cheering...teh band are still playing the same loop...

Rob Halford shoots across the stage looking slightly panicked and disappears stage left. Engine dies. Utterly refuses to start again and he has to walk back on to stage.

Awesome Spinal Tap moment 

...


----------



## Laurieloz

kuju said:


> Only just catching up to this............ especially the bit about Priest - really not sure abotu them being the "daddy" of metal bands!! Although they were better than some (Saxon....HAHAHAHAHAHAHA)
> 
> However - I remember seeing Priest at their height.... Big T Shaped stage. Band starts playing..... off stage you can hear Rob Halford's harley firing up.....misfiring...spluttering....dying.
> 
> Cue big cheer from an audience of bikers.
> 
> STarts it up again.....revs it up....splutters...misfires...dies.
> 
> Bigger cheer...and quite a bit of p1ss taking....even the band are laughing.
> 
> Harley fires up again (after all...this is his big entrance right?).....revs the [email protected] out of it.......the engine is screaming...the crowd are cheering...teh band are still playing the same loop...
> 
> Rob Halford shoots across the stage looking slightly panicked and disappears stage left. Engine dies. Utterly refuses to start again and he has to walk back on to stage.
> 
> Awesome Spinal Tap moment
> 
> ...


Love to have seen that, Kuju.

@Mingster will like that story I'm sure:rockon:


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi guys.

A very sunny day here for a change.

I've enjoyed reading the posts here about Judas Priest especially.

I didn't mind Saxon though - far better than the bloody awful Machine Head CD I'm playing in the car. That 'singer' needs a large supply of Strepsils! 

@latblaster Unfortunately I can't view your Jon Kabatt-Zinn video on my silly phone. I was looking forward to seeing it to find out what it was about. Not to worry.

** Edit..I've just tried this again and I've watched it. Yes it is a very interesting speech. Learning to respect the inner self.

A meaningful message.

How's your dad? 

I have a million and one things to do today...

Visit mum, check on her house, pay some money to a friend for a Christmas function....

I also need to trawl around the charity shops looking for a waistcoat for a fancy dress party I'm going to next week.

I'm going as Dracula:death: and I've accumulated the rest of the outfit - cape, fangs, black slacks, face paint, fake blood and a rubber bat!

I can't find a cheap waistcoat anywhere. It must be red, or maybe silver silk material.

Bet @Greshie's got one in his shop as I speak!

After all that, I'll be at the gym for my 100-rep programme, which I will be altering from next week.

Out tonight for a beer. A regular payday weekend event:beer:

Have a good day all


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah nice and sunny here to mate. Having a few ciders tonight and going to london for the day tomorrow. Bit of shopping for the wife then en early meal then off to see The Arctic Monkeys.


----------



## latblaster

It's really worth watching the video I posted....

Going to the hospital soon. Not looking good, at all.


----------



## Greshie

Nope we get very few gent's waistcoats in I'm afraid!

Since it has been p1ssing down here all morning I've not been able to continue working on the interior of the summer house so instead have stripped two walls of paper in the lounge and my bedroom, hate starting a second (or third) job before finishing the first but need to make efficient use of my days off!... am going to tidy and hoover now and then probably relax for the rest of the afternoon...


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> It's really worth watching the video I posted....
> 
> Going to the hospital soon. Not looking good, at all.


My thoughts are with you mate. Stay strong.


----------



## danefox

Just found this thread. I am new to the site. I am 46, be 47 in December. 6', 15.4 stones, BF would guess to be around 10 to 15%



Have been side lined for the past 4 weeks, tendonitos in both elbows, and tendon impingment in both shoulders. Follow-up appointment with doctor Nov. 14.

Plan on Tri-Tren and Sust next cycle, starting in Dec.


----------



## andyhuggins

danefox said:


> Just found this thread. I am new to the site. I am 46, be 47 in December. 6', 15.4 stones, BF would guess to be around 10 to 15%
> 
> View attachment 138906
> View attachment 138907
> View attachment 138908
> View attachment 138909
> 
> 
> Have been side lined for the past 4 weeks, tendonitos in both elbows, and tendon impingment in both shoulders. Follow-up appointment with doctor Nov. 14.
> 
> Plan on Tri-Tren and Sust next cycle, starting in Dec.


Welcome mate


----------



## Greshie

danefox said:


> Just found this thread. I am new to the site. I am 46, be 47 in December. 6', 15.4 stones, BF would guess to be around 10 to 15%
> 
> View attachment 138906
> View attachment 138907
> View attachment 138908
> View attachment 138909
> 
> 
> Have been side lined for the past 4 weeks, tendonitos in both elbows, and tendon impingment in both shoulders. Follow-up appointment with doctor Nov. 14.
> 
> Plan on Tri-Tren and Sust next cycle, starting in Dec.


Welcome to the Oldies club ... and hope you find the rest of the site useful


----------



## andyhuggins

Had some stevie ray vaughan on the the car earlier. Enjoyed it.


----------



## Mingster

kuju said:


> Only just catching up to this............ especially the bit about Priest - really not sure abotu them being the "daddy" of metal bands!! Although they were better than some (Saxon....HAHAHAHAHAHAHA)
> 
> However - I remember seeing Priest at their height.... Big T Shaped stage. Band starts playing..... off stage you can hear Rob Halford's harley firing up.....misfiring...spluttering....dying.
> 
> Cue big cheer from an audience of bikers.
> 
> STarts it up again.....revs it up....splutters...misfires...dies.
> 
> Bigger cheer...and quite a bit of p1ss taking....even the band are laughing.
> 
> Harley fires up again (after all...this is his big entrance right?).....revs the [email protected] out of it.......the engine is screaming...the crowd are cheering...teh band are still playing the same loop...
> 
> Rob Halford shoots across the stage looking slightly panicked and disappears stage left. Engine dies. Utterly refuses to start again and he has to walk back on to stage.
> 
> Awesome Spinal Tap moment
> 
> ...


Priest were on the go long before the likes of Saxon, from '69 in fact. Their height was also well before the motorcycle exploits, although that did coincide with their greatest period of mainstream success.

Check out the greatest metal bands/albums listings


----------



## andyhuggins

What are peoples plans this weekend?


----------



## latblaster

Update....bad news I'm afraid...Dad's on his way out...a few days at most. I told him thanks for being my Dad, said he'd done a great job & kissed him. Bit sad that (understatement)

He's now on Morphine, so he'll be comfy.

But my life will carry on, because it has to.


----------



## andyhuggins

OMG mate i truly feel for you. I was there when my dad passed away. Great words to him mate.


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Update....bad news I'm afraid...Dad's on his way out...a few days at most. I told him thanks for being my Dad, said he'd done a great job & kissed him. Bit sad that (understatement)
> 
> He's now on Morphine, so he'll be comfy.
> 
> But my life will carry on, because it has to.


Oh I am sorry to read this, but at least you have had time to say goodbye... the morphine doses will be increased over the next few days until he slips away.


----------



## Guest

latblaster said:


> Update....bad news I'm afraid...Dad's on his way out...a few days at most. I told him thanks for being my Dad, said he'd done a great job & kissed him. Bit sad that (understatement)
> 
> He's now on Morphine, so he'll be comfy.
> 
> But my life will carry on, because it has to.


Did the same 6 and 3 years back with both parents...I know exactly what you mean.

All the best, at this sad time.


----------



## Mingster

Thoughts are with you mate...


----------



## latblaster

Thanks.


----------



## danefox

I'm sorry you have to go through this. I lost both parents a year apart, I was only 32. Worst part, was I was over 1500 miles away, and never got to say what you did. I am sure your dad heard you and it made him feel better. Try to take some comfort in that. Again, sorry you have to go through this. It really sucks.


----------



## Laurieloz

@latblaster ...PM


----------



## Laurieloz

@danefox Albeit on a rather melancholic introduction, Welcome to 45+ mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

Hello?


----------



## Laurieloz

Aw. Look guys if you've all moved somewhere else, you could have let me know! mg:


----------



## Laurieloz

You're out of order to leave me here all by myself:crying:


----------



## Laurieloz




----------



## danefox

Laurieloz said:


> View attachment 138971
> View attachment 138972


Sorry, I was only on for a few this morning. Ususally on more during the week, than on the weekend.


----------



## Laurieloz

danefox said:


> Sorry, I was only on for a few this morning. Ususally on more during the week, than on the weekend.


No no mate. I was only joking. Nothing directed at you.

I do behave foolishly sometimes (often) for an oldie!

How's your weekend going mate?


----------



## latblaster

Well I've just managed to find some humour in the death of my father which happened an hour ago.

I rang the ward said who I was & who I was enquiring after. I was told:

"The old lady is dead"

Hahaha!! My dad would really laugh about that.

I have a recording of the conversation if anyone wants me to post it up.

RIP Dad.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Well I've just managed to find some humour in the death of my father which happened an hour ago.
> 
> I rang the ward said who I was & who I was enquiring after. I was told:
> 
> "The old lady is dead"
> 
> Hahaha!! My dad would really laugh about that.
> 
> I have a recording of the conversation if anyone wants me to post it up.
> 
> RIP Dad.


Oh no mate. Aw. I'm so very sorry.

I can't believe the incompetence and sheer negligence of that place.

I'm so upset for you, bud.

Take care.


----------



## latblaster

I know Laurie...mad isn't it. But Dad would really laugh I know.

Think the family vultures will be circling soon!!


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> I know Laurie...mad isn't it. But Dad would really laugh I know.
> 
> Think the family vultures will be circling soon!!


I may be going through a similar scenario when I lose my mother.

My sister is being a complete [email protected] about things.

It's unreal how people come out of the woodwork when some money may be involved.

Look man, are you sure you want to be talking this soon to us here?


----------



## latblaster

ok I'll email you in a bit mate.


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> Well I've just managed to find some humour in the death of my father which happened an hour ago.
> 
> I rang the ward said who I was & who I was enquiring after. I was told:
> 
> "The old lady is dead"
> 
> Hahaha!! My dad would really laugh about that.
> 
> I have a recording of the conversation if anyone wants me to post it up.
> 
> RIP Dad.


Im so very very sorry to hear the news Latblaster, I know your heart must be heavy. Your pa is out of pain now and at rest. You gave him the love and care and humanity he needed in his last days. Thinking of you.


----------



## andyhuggins

Sorry to hear the news mate. At least the pain has stopped for him. When you need to find laughter you find it in the strangest of places. Thinking of you mate.


----------



## latblaster

Thanks...all of you.

Way too many tears floating about from the 'people who care'... (family)

*coughs & shakes head*

I'll find some humour in all this. I'm sure my dad would, his sense of humour was very 'developed' you might say. :lol:


----------



## rumbaba

Very sorry for your loss latblaster, thoughts go out to you and your family.


----------



## Guest

im sure he's laughing about it now john , my condolences to you and your family.


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope people don't mind me saying about my day yesterday? Went to see arctic monkeys and they were epic.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hope people don't mind me saying about my day yesterday? Went to see arctic monkeys and they were epic.


That band have matured so much. They have taken America by storm too.

I met and had a brief boozy natter with Alex Turner standing at the bar with Richard Hawley at the Sheffield Carling Academy when I saw Nick Cave a few years ago.

I've still got my ticket with their autographs on.

Pleased you enjoyed the gig mate:rockon:


----------



## andyhuggins

When they played " I think you look on the dance floor" the place erupted big time :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> When they played " I think you look on the dance floor" the place erupted big time :thumb:


There's a track on the new album written by John Cooper Clarke, apparently Turner's main influence.

You can see the likeness in their songs:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

latblaster said:


> Well I've just managed to find some humour in the death of my father which happened an hour ago.
> 
> I rang the ward said who I was & who I was enquiring after. I was told:
> 
> "The old lady is dead"
> 
> Hahaha!! My dad would really laugh about that.
> 
> I have a recording of the conversation if anyone wants me to post it up.
> 
> RIP Dad.


oh mate. Sorry.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Lou Reed dead. ****.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> There's a track on the new album written by John Cooper Clarke, apparently Turner's main influence.
> 
> You can see the likeness in their songs:thumbup1:


I can defo see what you mean mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Lou Reed dead. ****.


OMG really?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> OMG really?


yup. - http://www.rollingstone.com


----------



## andyhuggins

He was an awesome musician. Some great albums and influenced a lot of people.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Lou Reed dead. ****.


What?!

No! mg:


----------



## andyhuggins

Another master fades away.


----------



## andyhuggins

Well finishing up the last few ciders tonight guys. Then it's game on with the new programme and nutrition  May take a few days to settle in but hey that fine by me.


----------



## andyhuggins

Qiet again tonight ladies and gents.


----------



## andyhuggins

Thats not gone well?


----------



## latblaster

I've had a lovely day!!

:whistling:

Seriously, thank you, all of you. It takes maturity to appreciate things in life. It took me a long time to get there.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> I've had a lovely day!!
> 
> :whistling:
> 
> Seriously, thank you, all of you. It takes maturity to appreciate things in life. It took me a long time to get there.


Hey mate. Sorry if that came across as insensitive.


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate. Sorry if that came across as insensitive.


No Andy, not at all...truly. I've had a quite nice day tbh, thinking about the old chap. 

Few too many Vodkas as well.


----------



## andyhuggins

You deserve them mate. I remember when my dad died. OMG I got totally smashed and wept. I am not embaressed to say.


----------



## andyhuggins

Oh well chat soon ladies and gents.


----------



## Greshie

Morning all 

Hope you are ok @latblaster , there will be a few difficult weeks ahead for you I'm sure.

No wind or rain here today so far though it is overcast ... legs session then finish off decorating my bedroom, my handyman is coming round to shave the door on the summer house so it fits neatly, and someone else to pick up a chair I sold on ebay last night, and a courier delivering two new pieces of furniture, and I need to fit in a trip to Dunelm Mill and 'phone my doctor about a check up, and if I have time (and it stays dry) I may continue to fit out the summer house.... no I don't see the latter happening either actually!

have a good day everyone & I hope those of you affected by the storm are still dry !


----------



## roadwarrior

RIP Lou Reed

http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/music/news/a526794/lou-reed-1942-2013-obituary-of-velvet-underground-co-founder.html


----------



## latblaster

Thanks Greshie...


----------



## kuju

latblaster said:


> Update....bad news I'm afraid...Dad's on his way out...a few days at most. I told him thanks for being my Dad, said he'd done a great job & kissed him. Bit sad that (understatement)
> 
> He's now on Morphine, so he'll be comfy.
> 
> But my life will carry on, because it has to.


Sorry to hear this mate; it would appear my Mum is slowly heading the same way and I had teh same with my Dad 5 years ago. Always difficult to know what to say in this situation...but thoughts are with you and yours.


----------



## Greshie

Even Radio Three played Lou Reed this morning ... Take a walk on the wild side

............ brought back a few memories


----------



## latblaster

"Holly came from Miami FLA" For years I never knew that FLA was Florida...but prolly pretended I did...amazing some of things you 'think' or 'pretend' you know, when you're young....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I've got a day off work today, courtesy of st. Jude. Think I may adopt her as my patron saint.


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning, ahem....afternoon all!

A sad day on here yesterday. @latblaster Again, my sympathies mate.

Then Lou Reed....always the good guys:sad:

~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~

Visiting my mum this afternoon. We'll see how she is doing!

Then I have to do some ironing. I do it all.

I think it's because I was in the forces, my wife "ensures that I understand" it's my task! :huh:

Metallica's "Load/Reload" set in the car.

Next I will be playing a Lou Reed/Velvets compilation.

Take care guys


----------



## andyhuggins

Afternoon all 

Beautiful sunny day here. Makes a change from yesterdays win and rain.

The Black Crowes and AC/DC have been the choice so far today.


----------



## Guest

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've got a day off work today, courtesy of st. Jude. Think I may adopt her as my patron saint.


good band aswell


----------



## 25434

Afternoon. Spent some time thinking about Latblaster today and anyone else who may be losing someone they love. Warm wishes to you.

I was given some apples by my neighbour today so I made apple cake and two apple tarte tatins and took one to her to thank her. I believe in the give and take, not just the take. I was happy to get something to bake with, she was happy to get some of the things I made, and the lady down the road who just came back from hospital got the other tarte tatin and the cake is going to my hairdressers to share with the peeps there. The reason being that last week he wouldn't let me pay for my hair treatment as he knew I had just lost my job. It's the ying and yang of things right?....well, I believe so anyhow.....hope you're days are going well....not sure what's just happened there with the underlining thing...lol...and durrrrrr...sorry...


----------



## 25434

Oh! and on the music theme, I'm just lolling on the sofa listening to the music from Snow White, the huntsman film. I like it.


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice gestures @Flubs. Just been laid off too recently.


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> Nice gestures @[Redacted]. Just been laid off too recently.


oh gosh! I didn't know, I'm so sorry. What line of business are you in? I spend a couple of hours first thing surfing the job sites, if I see anything in your line I will let you know?


----------



## andyhuggins

Not many people on here do @Flubs. I was a holographic printer. What line are you in? Thank for that


----------



## 25434

I worked in Education, both administrative management and also on the teaching side. I wish you my most sincere good wishes to find something for yourself. It will happen, try to believe it, although I know that is hard, for me too.x


----------



## latblaster

And ofc we're 'old'...my gf has been getting some sh!te at work, & complaining about one of the 'managers' who is 25...!

How they make someone a manager at that age I've no idea...I have over the years met one or two people who have great skill quite quickly, but that's very rare.

I spoke with a younger friend some years ago & he said that Tescoz have a lot of younger management, promise them everything & then work them so hard they leave.

A good tactic I guess if you're ruthless. One of the reasons I got out of the business world was just that...the utter ruthlessness, they cared for nobody.

Some end up with a lot of money...but most only have a job & no home life. Seen it all too often.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> And ofc we're 'old'...my gf has been getting some sh!te at work, & complaining about one of the 'managers' who is 25...!
> 
> How they make someone a manager at that age I've no idea...I have over the years met one or two people who have great skill quite quickly, but that's very rare.
> 
> I spoke with a younger friend some years ago & he said that Tescoz have a lot of younger management, promise them everything & then work them so hard they leave.
> 
> A good tactic I guess if you're ruthless. One of the reasons I got out of the business world was just that...the utter ruthlessness, they cared for nobody.
> 
> Some end up with a lot of money...but most only have a job & no home life. Seen it all too often.


It's the same all over these days I'm afraid.

Graduates straight out of universities who have read a book or two, become brainwashed and then go on to 'run' (ruin?) our country. Politics, business, whatever.

It happens at my place.

My wife works at Tesco and is always aghast at these upstarts with no life experience or people skills.

The way of the world I'm afraid


----------



## Laurieloz

And a belated hello today from me.

This is because I was late up this afternoon, suffering with aching shoulders and a horrendously stiff neck.

I was driving a reach truck for most of last night, moving down pallets of liquids and chemicals to relocate into a special hazardous inflams store.

When you're looking up thirty feet trying to negotiate the forks entering a pallet for hours on end, in a draughty warehouse, it's not much good for your posture!:sad:

So I have two Cura Heat pads on my shoulders and I'm on the reclining part if the sofa bored stiff watching sh¡te on tv.

What is doubly irritating is that I was itching to start my new gym programme today. Not to worry.

There's more of this work tonight but I'll let one of my lads do it.

Have a good evening guys!)


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> I worked in Education, both administrative management and also on the teaching side. I wish you my most sincere good wishes to find something for yourself.* It will happen, try to believe it, although I know that is hard, for me too.x*


I know exactly how you feel @Flubs We just have to keep thinking positively.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> It's the same all over these days I'm afraid.
> 
> Graduates straight out of universities who have read a book or two, become brainwashed and then go on to 'run' (ruin?) our country. Politics, business, whatever.
> 
> It happens at my place.
> 
> My wife works at Tesco and is always aghast at these upstarts with no life experience or people skills.
> 
> The way of the world I'm afraid


I know what you mean guys experience counts for very little these days.


----------



## latblaster

Get some Lavender Oil & put some in a bit of Olive oil & rub it on the 'affected areas'. It'll help.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> And ofc we're 'old'...my gf has been getting some sh!te at work, & complaining about one of the 'managers' who is 25...!
> 
> How they make someone a manager at that age I've no idea...I have over the years met one or two people who have great skill quite quickly, but that's very rare.
> 
> I spoke with a younger friend some years ago & he said that Tescoz have a lot of younger management, promise them everything & then work them so hard they leave.
> 
> A good tactic I guess if you're ruthless. One of the reasons I got out of the business world was just that...the utter ruthlessness, they cared for nobody.
> 
> Some end up with a lot of money...but most only have a job & no home life. Seen it all too often.


Yeah when i was younger mate. I almost lost my family due the manic hours i was putting in.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> And a belated hello today from me.
> 
> This is because I was late up this afternoon, suffering with aching shoulders and a horrendously stiff neck.
> 
> I was driving a reach truck for most of last night, moving down pallets of liquids and chemicals to relocate into a special hazardous inflams store.
> 
> When you're looking up thirty feet trying to negotiate the forks entering a pallet for hours on end, in a draughty warehouse, it's not much good for your posture!:sad:
> 
> So I have two Cura Heat pads on my shoulders and I'm on the reclining part if the sofa bored stiff watching sh¡te on tv.
> 
> What is doubly irritating is that I was itching to start my new gym programme today. Not to worry.
> 
> There's more of this work tonight but I'll let one of my lads do it.
> 
> Have a good evening guys!)


hope the pain eases soon mate. There is always another day to start your new programme mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Get some Lavender Oil & put some in a bit of Olive oil & rub it on the 'affected areas'. It'll help.


Good idea mate. @latblaster how are you holding up? if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## latblaster

I'm ok thanks Andy...most of my energy is going on looking after mum...she looks a bit forlorn at times.

But I think of the good stuff the old chap taught me....so much of what I like, is due to him giving me an understanding of some things.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> I'm ok thanks Andy...most of my energy is going on looking after mum...she looks a bit forlorn at times.
> 
> But I think of the good stuff the old chap taught me....so much of what I like, is due to him giving me an understanding of some things.


Yep that is true mate look after here. This is when she really needs you.

yeah remembering the good times and some of the times had forgotten. Brings a lot of them back.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> I'm ok thanks Andy...most of my energy is going on looking after mum...she looks a bit forlorn at times.
> 
> But I think of the good stuff the old chap taught me....so much of what I like, is due to him giving me an understanding of some things.


I realised I was suddenly thinking about my mum more when I lost my dad too.

I'm pleased I saw her much more in the past two years - she wouldn't know about that now though:mellow:

She needs you now mate. Comfort each other, it will do you both good


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I realised I was suddenly thinking about my mum more when I lost my dad too.
> 
> I'm pleased I saw her much more in the past two years -* she wouldn't know about that now though:mellow:*
> 
> She needs you now mate. Comfort each other, it will do you both good


Hey @Laurieloz you can never be certain of that mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @Laurieloz you can never be certain of that mate.


Who knows what my mum is actually thinking...

Dementia us a very bizarre illness. All that jumble of words are maybe used as substitutes for what she is really meant to be saying. It's very strange


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> Get some Lavender Oil & put some in a bit of Olive oil & rub it on the 'affected areas'. It'll help.


Black pepper oil is very good too as it stimulates heat over the muscle


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Who knows what my mum is actually thinking...
> 
> Dementia us a very bizarre illness. All that jumble of words are maybe used as substitutes for what she is really meant to be saying. It's very strange


Just keep doing what you are doing mate and be there for her. It is a strange thing.


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> Black pepper oil is very good too as it stimulates heat over the muscle


I have never heard of that @Flubs.


----------



## Laurieloz

I may try these remedies - lavender, black pepper oils.

If it doesn't ease by tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## mark_star

my partner works in dementia care and is constantly amazed at some of the things they will remember, even in the midst of a real 'episode'. So keep doing and saying


----------



## mark_star

Laurieloz said:


> I may try these remedies - lavender, black pepper oils.
> 
> If it doesn't ease by tomorrow.
> 
> Thanks


juniper is another good one, it works really well in conjunction with black pepper


----------



## andyhuggins

Let people know how it goes if you try them. Always interested in herbal remedies.


----------



## Laurieloz

mark_star said:


> my partner works in dementia care and is constantly amazed at some of the things they will remember, even in the midst of a real 'episode'. So keep doing and saying


Yes. Through all the mumbo jumbo, sometimes I can decipher what is meant.

.....Anyway, if I'm still not fit for training tomorrow, I shall be leaving the health food store with my basket of herbs:rolleyes:

Can I get these from Tesco I wonder?

Right. Bed for two hours now, then back to work. Hopefully desk-bound tonight!


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope your better for training tomorrow. Catch you later mate


----------



## mark_star

Laurieloz said:


> Yes. Through all the mumbo jumbo, sometimes I can decipher what is meant.
> 
> .....Anyway, if I'm still not fit for training tomorrow, I shall be leaving the health food store with my basket of herbs:rolleyes:
> 
> Can I get these from Tesco I wonder?
> 
> Right. Bed for two hours now, then back to work. Hopefully desk-bound tonight!


that's a no for tescos


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> I have never heard of that @[Redacted].


I'm a qualified massage aromatherapist, and in a past life had a really small nothing to shout about business with a friend doing this sorta thing. So I know a little about oils and stuff, but not a massive expert. We used black pepper oil with almond oil to massage the peeps who came in feeling a bit tight over the shoulders, but only literally one or two drops as it can agitate the skin, which is why you need to use a carrier oil such as the olive or almond or whatever.

ps: a really good common muscle relaxer is simple...Epsom salts in a warm bath. Makes you sweat like a wotsit but it does a good job, and they're not expensive to buy.


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> I'm a qualified massage aromatherapist, and in a past life had a really small nothing to shout about business with a friend doing this sorta thing. So I know a little about oils and stuff, but not a massive expert. We used black pepper oil with almond oil to massage the peeps who came in feeling a bit tight over the shoulders, but only literally one or two drops as it can agitate the skin, which is why you need to use a carrier oil such as the olive or almond or whatever.


Know where to come for advice now then :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Was in hamleys at the weekend and they were promoting the slinky. Anyone got any more retro toys?


----------



## latblaster

Slinkys...haha! I thought they were so cool. What words did we use at the time to describe things like this?

I had a Hotwheels Track...etch a sketch was rubbish, still can't draw.


----------



## andyhuggins

Fandabidose. The crankies lol.

Hot wheels oh yeah :thumb:

Etch a sketch how did people get so good.

Spirograph!!!


----------



## latblaster

Spirograph...I swear that invention was responsible for me taking Acid. Yellow Microdots...ahh happy days.

Well, not really.


----------



## andyhuggins

LOL Right at the end you would slip ARRGHHH. Acid thats another thread.

Action men.

Chopper bikes.


----------



## andyhuggins

Shaker-maker!

Buckaroo?

Pop up pirates?


----------



## Laurieloz

Great stuff. All those old toys! 

While we're on a nostalgia trip...did you read these as a kid....?



And when we got into music.....



Happy days!


----------



## Greshie

Where's TV 21 ? ( I think that was what it was called?)


----------



## latblaster

Anyone read "The Eagle"...I found it a bit highbrow at 5 yrs old. :lol:


----------



## latblaster

@Hamster

You're avi's making me feel very 'unsettled'...ahem.


----------



## Laurieloz

Hamster said:


> Yea the several PM's and reps I got about it too agreed :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon gang.

A lovely day weather wise.

Eagle, no. Warlord, yes. I don't remember TV 21 either. But Look-In, yes.

I went round to check on my mum's house last night and I couldn't get in. My sister has changed the locks!!

Legal proceedings will commence today...

Gym later to start my new programme.

Have a nice day all.


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> Gym later to start my new programme.


Thought you was getting on with the 100 reppers. What's this new fandangled malarky routine about?

I will be hitting the my garage gym in about 15 mins and gonna try a bit of Eddie Stobbart Trucking Songs for a listen.


----------



## latblaster

I see you have a sister like mine....if there could be another like her!!!!


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Thought you was getting on with the 100 reppers. What's this new fandangled malarky routine about?
> 
> I will be hitting the my garage gym in about 15 mins and gonna try a bit of Eddie Stobbart Trucking Songs for a listen.


I change my mind like the weather!

I'm keeping the 100 & 50 rep exercises for the weekends. Working nights drains the body, believe you me. And I only get about three hours a day to do everything, including fitting in training. I'm knackered with visiting my old mum too.

Now I have a legal matter to start as well.

I'm doing regular stuff during the week and adding some "burn+fail" sets also from today.

Journal will appear later.


----------



## Laurieloz

@dt36 Sorry about that mate, you mean well! 

I've been trying to deal with all sorts of problems and being keeping fairly quiet about how I feel and hiw I am finding things increasing more difficult to deal with..

I am actually in a complete mess emotionally. Half an hour ago I broke down completely, crying like a baby.

Sibling matters, my mother's health and something I have been too embarrassed to mention.....horrendous money worries.

There. Off my chest.

I'm going to do gym now - to do whatever I want to do - my one method of escapism.

Smiley face for positivity


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> @dt36 Sorry about that mate, you mean well!
> 
> I've been trying to deal with all sorts of problems and being keeping fairly quiet about how I feel and hiw I am finding things increasing more difficult to deal with..
> 
> I am actually in a complete mess emotionally. Half an hour ago I broke down completely, crying like a baby.
> 
> Sibling matters, my mother's health and something I have been too embarrassed to mention.....horrendous money worries.
> 
> There. Off my chest.
> 
> I'm going to do gym now - to do whatever I want to do - my one method of escapism.
> 
> Smiley face for positivity


Nothing to apologise about buddy. :thumbup1: Life bowls some sh1t balls at you mate, but just keep slugging away at them and you'll be hitting sixs in no time. Have a good session...


----------



## Laurieloz

Thanks mate. That means a lot.

I'm back from the gym and the session was good.

Luckily there were a couple of lads I know there to 'push' me, otherwise I may have left early doors.

I'll write my journal up soon


----------



## Heady Muscle

raptordog said:


> Hi all, just wondering how many of you guys are still
> 
> training that are over 45.
> 
> Been into training on and off since my teens and seen over the years
> 
> lots of friends and people in general fall to the wayside
> 
> so to speak, (myself included).
> 
> Seems has people get older training for size and muscle seen to be
> 
> of less importance.
> 
> Perhaps this is down to the reduced natural test production
> 
> we have today than when in our teens and younger years, the big muscles are
> 
> best syndrome, used to spend hours looking through muscle mags, arnie/ big Lou/
> 
> mentzer/ bill pearl etc as a lad and saying "thats wot I want to look like"
> 
> sadly never did make it to that level lol.
> 
> So 45+ dudes put your hands in the air, and lets hear your progress, stats,
> 
> problems you may have encounted because of the years rolling on by, pics etc.
> 
> And maybe, just maybe this will give me the push to get my a*s in gear
> 
> and do the total rebuild number, before its too late.


Turned forty-five this year. I feel great! Thank goodness. Knock on wood!


----------



## Laurieloz

Heady Muscle said:


> Turned forty-five this year. I feel great! Thank goodness. Knock on wood!


Hi mate. Welcome to the dinosaur's retreat:thumb:


----------



## Heady Muscle

Thanks!


----------



## andyhuggins

@Laurieloz and @latblaster Thinking of you guys during these extremley though times. If you feel the need to let off steam etc just go for it or pm me guys


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> @Laurieloz and @latblaster Thinking of you guys during these extremley though times. If you feel the need to let off steam etc just go for it or pm me guys


Thanks Andy:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

@Heady Muscle welcome from one off the oldies mate.


----------



## Heady Muscle

With as old as we all are, we should be a wealth of information for one another!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks Andy:thumbup1:


Hey mate we are all here to support each other when needed


----------



## andyhuggins

Heady Muscle said:


> With as old as we all are, we should be a wealth of information for one another!


Hopefully mate :lol:


----------



## justin case

if you love the iron and the challenge of those weights, the passion will never die, i'm 54 now and every workout is as satisfying as when i first started my affair with barbells in my teenage years.....i now crave the next day ache of pushing those last couple of reps to failure, it's actually a pleasure now...lol


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate we are all here to support each other when needed


When we can't get to the zimmer eh  :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster

@Heady Muscle

Welcome 'ancient one'...older & so much wiser!!! 

Repped (green bars)


----------



## andyhuggins

justin case said:


> if you love the iron and the challenge of those weights, the passion will never die, i'm 54 now and every workout is as satisfying as when i first started my affair with barbells in my teenage years.....i now crave the next day ache of pushing those last couple of reps to failure, it's actually a pleasure now...lol


Couldn't agree more mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Listening to marc Bolan and T Rex at the moment


----------



## latblaster

T Rex....wow oh wow...Marc Bolan was fantastic. Think he was my first man crush.

Whatever happened to his son?


----------



## andyhuggins

I don,t know what happened to him mate. T Rex take me back to the glam rock era :rockon: :lol:


----------



## Guest

currently a bit of ELO for me


----------



## andyhuggins

Wizard. What an awesome xmas song


----------



## andyhuggins

Just thinking back to my school years and some of the bands. Mud, The Osmonds, rainbow, Led Zepplin, Cozy Powell, Sizi Quatro. OMG I could go on for hrs :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Suzi Quatro I remember reading quote in the NME she made at a gig once, as she was so fed up with cries of 'get 'em off'!


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah but she was hot in her day. Another hot lady was Sally James


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah but she was hot in her day. Another hot lady was Sally James


Miss quatro loved her shiney PVC didn't she.


----------



## mark_star

Skye666 said:


> Miss quatro loved her shiney PVC didn't she.


we all loved her shiny PVC


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> we all loved her shiny PVC


Quite a bit of that if i remember, Around that time


----------



## dt36

Jill Gascoigne, The Gentle Touch...


----------



## andyhuggins

What programme was Sally James in?


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> What programme was Sally James in?


tiswas


----------



## andyhuggins

OMG yeah thats right. The alternative saturday morning swap shop :lol:


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> OMG yeah thats right. The alternative saturday morning swap shop :lol:


the only one to watch and the adult version OTT (over the top), sadly didn't really work


----------



## Laurieloz

I may be nursing a semi.... :rolleye:


----------



## andyhuggins

Spit the dog. Now that was epic.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> View attachment 139183
> View attachment 139184
> 
> 
> I may be nursing a semi.... :rolleye:


WOW


----------



## latblaster

No one's mentioned the 'man who put the bang in gang'... :lol:

Not likely to either...paedo cvnt.


----------



## mark_star

no one wants to be in his gang


----------



## andyhuggins

I don,t want to be in his gang.


----------



## andyhuggins

Showaddywaddy


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Showaddywaddy


I worry about you sometimes, Andy


----------



## Laurieloz

Here's a glam rock question for you all....

Can anybody think of another lady in this genre except for Suzi Quatro? I can't!

(Er..Marie Osmond doesn't count).

And no...I'm not in Gary's Gang either. But you must admit he made a great Christmas single:whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I worry about you sometimes, Andy:
> 
> having a moment mate :lol: Lynrd Syknrd Good old boys


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> That's more f*ckin' like it!!
> 
> You are forgiven!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks  That group has a special meaning to me as they played "Free Bird" when we buried my best mate.
> 
> On a lighter note I may dig out some greatful dead to listen to


----------



## mark_star

Laurieloz said:


> Here's a glam rock question for you all....
> 
> Can anybody think of another lady in this genre except for Suzi Quatro? I can't!
> 
> (Er..Marie Osmond doesn't count).
> 
> And no...I'm not in Gary's Gang either. But you must admit he made a great Christmas single:whistling:


how about Alice Cooper haha


----------



## Guest

andyhuggins said:


> Showaddywaddy


Don't forget, darts.


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Don't forget, darts.


Do *** or what


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Here's a glam rock question for you all....
> 
> Can anybody think of another lady in this genre except for Suzi Quatro? I can't!
> 
> (Er..Marie Osmond doesn't count).
> 
> And no...I'm not in Gary's Gang either. But you must admit he made a great Christmas single:whistling:


Not a lady but a group of them. The Runaways.


----------



## latblaster

What did we do for so many years in our yoot...apart from listen to music, have some sex & pretend we smoked loads of dope?

These days though the young people do the same, except 100 x more. I pity them really, as there's nothing left to explore.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> What did we do for so many years in our yoot...apart from listen to music, have some sex & pretend we smoked loads of dope?
> 
> These days though the young people do the same, except 100 x more. I pity them really, as there's nothing left to explore.


They will always find something to explore. Didn't we? :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Blue Peter or Magpie?


----------



## latblaster

Blue Peter....remember Shep?


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Magpie was just so ****e


----------



## andyhuggins

Oh yeah  That famous line "get down shep"

Magpie was always in the edge :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

mark_star said:


> how about Alice Cooper haha


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Ow about that' why don't you 'thing ,they used to put on school holidays that was er different


----------



## andyhuggins

Sorry but i am to old to understand your post.


----------



## Laurieloz

Grateful Dead. Brilliant stoner rock! 

Blue Peter

"The Amazing Darts" was the first album I ever got. Christmas 1978!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:
 

> Grateful Dead. Brilliant stoner rock!
> 
> Blue Peter
> 
> "The Amazing Darts" was the first album I ever got. Christmas 1978!


I remember buying cozy powell "dance with the devil" in junior school


----------



## latblaster

Valerie Singleton..I heard tell that she & Joan Armatrading were a couple. Any one else hear this?

She was a dry old thing, with her clipped middle class accent.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dudeofdoom said:


> Ow about that' why don't you 'thing ,they used to put on school holidays that was er different




Yrs...The Runaways!!:tbumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Dudeofdoom said:


> Ow about that' why don't you 'thing ,they used to put on school holidays that was er different


got you now mate. Sorry.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Valerie Singleton..I heard tell that she & Joan Armatrading were a couple. Any one else hear this?
> 
> She was a dry old thing, with her clipped middle class accent.


They were both probably dry.


----------



## latblaster

PMSL andy.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> View attachment 139200
> 
> 
> Yrs...The Runaways!!:tbumbup1:


That jogged my mind mate thanks.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> PMSL andy.


Good to hear mate


----------



## latblaster

Few vodkas & 10mgs Temazepam....feel loads better - nearly melted down about 5pm.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Few vodkas & 10mgs Temazepam....feel loads better - nearly melted down about 5pm.


Take it easy mate. If you feel bad pm me. just do what you have to do to get it out of your system.


----------



## andyhuggins

Saturday night programmes you used to watch. Generation Game.


----------



## dt36

Don't get me wrong, Jessica Simpson pulled the role off to a T, but when I was a kid on a Saturday night I would almost blind myself after The Dukes of Hazzard.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Don't get me wrong, Jessica Simpson pulled the role off to a T, but when I was a kid on a Saturday night I would almost blind myself after The Dukes of Hazzard.
> 
> View attachment 139206


Oh yeah. The original and the best


----------



## andyhuggins

Dusty bin show. What was that called? A rival to the generation game.


----------



## Guest

Remember these


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> View attachment 139208
> 
> 
> Remember these


Yeah they were ultra minty.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Dusty bin show. What was that called? A rival to the generation game.


3-2-1 with Ted Rogers. Dig the jacket!


----------



## andyhuggins

Oh Yeah mate. Used to be some awesome prizes.


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Still dark so I can't tell you about the weather.

Stiff Little Fingers' 1980 album 'Inflammable Material' in the car today. The classic single "At The Edge" certainly kept me awake driving home!

Gym later for a killer arms session on my new programme.

Have a nice day!


----------



## biglbs

Morning guys....long time no speak.on phone as poota pooped..cannot use my sausages on the keys pmsl


----------



## latblaster

Hi mate...you good?


----------



## Greshie

Morning all, and a nice morning so far!

Halloween tonight so hopefully the remaining outfits will sell from our shop and one of our volunteers has decided to dress up as a tiger (don't ask ... just don't ask .... she isn't called Mad Mada for nothing! and she will will be a rather rotund tiger too  ... but she is good with customers and encourages them to buy.....................  )

Hoping also to get in my push session tonight after work

ps @biglbs understand the podgy finger syndrome though my problem is more geriatric wobbly finger and peering at the tiny screen syndrome ...  ...

Have a good day everyone


----------



## latblaster

Right you horrible lot...I've posted up another vid from Jon Kabat-Zin...its 3.50 mins, so shorter...please watch it.


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> Hi mate...you good?


Getting over a virus but Ok realy


----------



## Heady Muscle

How's about a Halloween joke?

Why doesn't the Wicked Witch wear panties?

To get a better grip on her broom!


----------



## Laurieloz

Up and ready for the gym.

Quick bowl of Weetabix and I'll be off.

@latblaster I watched the last video too and found it very interesting.

@biglbs Good to see you back in here, and I notice @chris27 is still keeping watch from the farm. Hey mate, don't worry about being too young to join in. It would be great to talk with you again. Hope things are okay with you, the chickens and those mischevious puglets!

Must shoot off now


----------



## Laurieloz

Nobody else been in then, I guess it's work for most people....

A very intensive session on biceps today.

In my haste to get home, and also because I'm 45+, I left my notebook and Mp3 player on the hand dryer at the gym whilst I washed out my water bottle! mg: 

To save fighting through rush hour traffic, I rang up and they are at the Reception desk.

It was my player and headphones I was most concerned about. :crying:

So two journal write-ups tomorrow qhen I get my things back. Silly me! :wacko:

Enjoy your evening guys


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Nobody else been in then, I guess it's work for most people....
> 
> A very intensive session on biceps today.
> 
> *In my haste to get home, and also because I'm 45+, I left my notebook and Mp3 player on the hand dryer at the gym whilst I washed out my water bottle!* mg: **
> 
> To save fighting through rush hour traffic, I rang up and they are at the Reception desk.
> 
> It was my player and headphones I was most concerned about. :crying:
> 
> So two journal write-ups tomorrow qhen I get my things back. Silly me! :wacko:
> 
> Enjoy your evening guys


Old age it comes to us all mate :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

hey guys hope u are all well? System of a down tonight so far


----------



## andyhuggins

So any old skool exercises you haven't seen being used for a while? Saw dumbell pullovers for the first time in a while.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dumbbell pullovers oh yes...nor have I!

Today I was using a heavy single dumbbell raise:

Lying flat on a bench, interlocking hands on the weight and pushing up from the chest. It's in my write up for tomorrow.

I just call it 'single dumbbell raise', can't remember any technical term for it


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Dumbbell pullovers oh yes...nor have I!
> 
> Today I was using a heavy single dumbbell raise:
> 
> Lying flat on a bench, interlocking hands on the weight and pushing up from the chest. It's in my write up for tomorrow.
> 
> I just call it 'single dumbbell raise', can't remember any technical term for it


Does that hit the tri's mate?


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> Nobody else been in then, I guess it's work for most people....
> 
> A very intensive session on biceps today.
> 
> In my haste to get home, and also because I'm 45+, I left my notebook and Mp3 player on the hand dryer at the gym whilst I washed out my water bottle! mg:
> 
> To save fighting through rush hour traffic, I rang up and they are at the Reception desk.
> 
> It was my player and headphones I was most concerned about. :crying:
> 
> So two journal write-ups tomorrow qhen I get my things back. Silly me! :wacko:
> 
> Enjoy your evening guys


The hidden cost of recycling...pmsl


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> The hidden cost of recycling...pmsl[/quote
> 
> Good to hear from you mate


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Does that hit the tri's mate?


Yeah. Tri's mostly, and the delts and chest too.

I did these late on after all the bicep work and was a tad worn out, but I'll be adding them to an earlier day's tricep session from next week.

I'm tempted to do the 100 with a tiny little dumbbell but that would just look embarrassing!!:laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Yeah. Tri's mostly, and the delts and chest too.
> 
> I did these late on after all the bicep work and was a tad worn out, but I'll be adding them to an earlier day's tricep session from next week.
> 
> I'm tempted to do the 100 with a tiny little dumbbell but that would just look embarrassing!!:laugh:


If it works for you mate. Then I wouldn't worry about what others think. Sometimes that is what makes people not get their full potential. Go for it


----------



## andyhuggins

Another one I saw was the press-up. Not seen that in a while either.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> If it works for you mate. Then I wouldn't worry about what others think. Sometimes that is what makes people not get their full potential. Go for it


Okay Andy. I will! :wacko:

Added to my reps for tomorrow....just wondering on a suitable weight...perhaps use a 15?

If I get funny looks, I'll blame you mate!


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Another one I saw was the press-up. Not seen that in a while either.


I used to do hundreds!

Great for chest and tri's.

I tried them recently but my shoulder twinge can't handle them.

Plus at my age it's getting harder to get up and down! :crying:

Er. Sorry Mrs. LL...still get 'up' okay, I hope! :rolleye:


----------



## biglbs

Thanks guyz....my pootA will be back soon..then I will post more x


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Okay Andy. I will! :wacko:
> 
> Added to my reps for tomorrow....just wondering on a suitable weight...perhaps use a 15?
> 
> If I get funny looks, I'll blame you mate!


Yeah that sounds like a good weight. If you get funny looks then by all means send them to me. I have had to deal with a lot worse


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I used to do hundreds!
> 
> Great for chest and tri's.
> 
> I tried them recently but my shoulder twinge can't handle them.
> 
> Plus at my age it's getting harder to get up and down! :crying:
> 
> Er. Sorry Mrs. LL...still get 'up' okay, I hope! :rolleye:


Maybe Mrs LL may like to do some on you LOL :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Thanks guyz....my pootA will be back soon..then I will post more x


I feel for you mate with these small buttons.


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> I feel for you mate with these small buttons.


It is painfulllllllllllllllllllll .......


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> It is painfulllllllllllllllllllll .......


And bloody frustrating trying to type :cursing:


----------



## latblaster




----------



## dt36

Straight shoulders for me this afternoon. All basic. 4x10 of overhead press, side laterals and reverse flyes. Quick and easy, but hit the spot.

Then took this Missus to Cardiff for her eye inspection after laser surgery and she is well chuffed with the results. Finished off then by starting the Christmas shopping.

Saw a stunning pair of brown Dr Martens Chelsea Boots, so dropped the hint to Missus T, "Ooh, they would go nice with suit". Wonder if it will work?


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


>


That man is a total legend. How goes it @latblaster ?


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Straight shoulders for me this afternoon. All basic. 4x10 of overhead press, side laterals and reverse flyes. Quick and easy, but hit the spot.
> 
> Then took this Missus to Cardiff for her eye inspection after laser surgery and she is well chuffed with the results. Finished off then by starting the Christmas shopping.
> 
> Saw a stunning pair of brown Dr Martens Chelsea Boots, so dropped the hint to Missus T, "Ooh, they would go nice with suit". Wonder if it will work?


Sounds like things are good mate. Any chance of a pic of the boots? sound good.


----------



## andyhuggins

After @latblasters post. Jimi H is on. Good Times


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like things are good mate. Any chance of a pic of the boots? sound good.


They are a really deep brown and have a nice deep shine on them. Found these pics, but it doesn't reallydo them justice. They looked stunning in the shop.


----------



## latblaster

Ok, today went to the gym this morning don't want a repeat of last nights near meltdown.

Thank you for caring.


----------



## latblaster

DM's!! ...part of my life. Used to have a pair of Cherry Reds.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> They are a really deep brown and have a nice deep shine on them. Found these pics, but it doesn't reallydo them justice. They looked stunning in the shop.
> 
> View attachment 139282


Yep have seen them mate. You are right they would look sweet with the right suit :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Ok, today went to the gy
> 
> It's understandable mate. Gym session all good. Of course i care mate otherwise i wouldn't ask. Keep me posted. Loving Jimi


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> DM's!! ...part of my life. Used to have a pair of Cherry Reds.


Cherry reds ohh yeah that takes me back :thumb:


----------



## dt36

latblaster said:


> DM's!! ...part of my life. Used to have a pair of Cherry Reds.


Loved the Ox Bloods. Picked a pair of 8 holers up and put them back down a bit sharpish at £180. I had a pair for my 14th birthday and polished them all night for the school disco the next day. I thought I was Suggsy all night...


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Loved the Ox Bloods. Picked a pair of 8 holers up and put them back down a bit sharpish at £180. I had a pair for my 14th birthday and polished them all night for the school disco the next day. I thought I was Suggsy all night...


Takes me back to my skinhead days :thumb: Thanks guys good times


----------



## latblaster

One skin, two skin, three skin, four skin!! :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> One skin, two skin, three skin, four skin!! :thumb:


4 Skin. C of E mate :lol:


----------



## Guest

andyhuggins said:


> hey guys hope u are all well? System of a down tonight so far


Great band, got many fav tunes with them.


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Great band, got many fav tunes with them.


Sometimes it is the only thing that rocks you.


----------



## Laurieloz

Looking forward to watching last night's BBC documentary on Hendrix.

King of the freeform, flambouyant riff:rockon:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Looking forward to watching last night's BBC documentary on Hendrix.
> 
> King of the freeform, flambouyant riff:rockon:


OMG @Laurieloz I never new that was on. I am pi**ed off now.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> OMG @Laurieloz I never new that was on. I am pi**ed off now.


It's on iplayer, but not downloadable yet.


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's on iplayer, but not downloadable yet.


Thanks @Dirk McQuickly That just made it worse LOL. I will just make do with "electric ladyland" for now :sad:


----------



## Guest

andyhuggins said:


> Sometimes it is the only thing that rocks you.


First one I ever heard was byob, and I thought what the fuvk was that.


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> First one I ever heard was byob, and I thought what the fuvk was that.


Just heard Hypnotised. Bloody awesome


----------



## Guest

andyhuggins said:


> Just heard Hypnotised. Bloody awesome


Mate there's loads..science ain't bad either..


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Mate there's loads..science ain't bad either..


Have to admit mate at first you think WTF. Then when you hear more it drags you in big time


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> OMG @Laurieloz I never new that was on. I am pi**ed off now.


Yep, a new 'Imagine' documentary.

They often get repeated before the next episode.

As Dirk says, iplayer maybe too


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks @Dirk McQuickly That just made it worse LOL. I will just make do with "electric ladyland" for now :sad:


Kirsty MacColl released an album called "Electric Landlady".


----------



## chris27

Laurieloz said:


> Up and ready for the gym.
> 
> Quick bowl of Weetabix and I'll be off.
> 
> @latblaster I watched the last video too and found it very interesting.
> 
> @biglbs Good to see you back in here, and I notice @chris27 is still keeping watch from the farm. Hey mate, don't worry about being too young to join in. It would be great to talk with you again. Hope things are okay with you, the chickens and those mischevious puglets!
> 
> Must shoot off now


 h34r: Thanks for the mention loz im still floating around keeping an eye on you and @Greshie lol only messing ......Hope all is well with you to


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> h34r: Thanks for the mention loz im still floating around keeping an eye on you and @Greshie lol only messing ......Hope all is well with you to


 :wink:


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> :wink:


 :001_tt2: Morning greshie hope all is well with you to


----------



## latblaster

Morning all...heating's on & it's raining. Going to the gym this morning as yesday gave me a great boost.

I did a cardio treadmill session that raises the track to keep my HR up. Thought the equipment wasn't working as I found it so easy.

Then I remembered ahh yes it's coz I'm getting even more fit.


----------



## Laurieloz

Eyup fellas.

@latblaster There's nothing better than a good workout to take your mind off things for a while (except a good drink:whistling: ).

Keep it going mate:thumbup1:

@chris27 Great to see things are good with you. Yeah, I'm okay. Some ups down at the mo, but looking at people like our good friend mentioned above puts my relatively trivial worries into perspective. We keep soldering on! 

Now then..

Had a good sleep and about to visit my mum at the home.

It's raining but I would like to get her out for a walk if possible...

Later I'll be at the gym for the big rep stuff which I love to bits.

Nothing better than going like the clappers, Metallica on the Mp3 and getting bizarre looking glances as I go bonkers with the pulldowns, etc at 100mph! :wacko: F*ck 'em! 

And I'll write up yesterday's workout too. Hopefully my notepad is still at reception!

In the car....from one extreme to another: Yesterday's Stiff Little Fingers classic moves into Van Morrison 'Live In Belfast 1997'.

Two more different artists from that great city you could not imagine.

I love Morrison's wonderful laid back jazzy soul. What a master. That rich, warm voice. Stunning.

Take care guys


----------



## latblaster

Van The Man....too many songs to say which I like best.

Inarticulate Speech was a fine album..I could go on & on.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Van The Man....too many songs to say which I like best.
> 
> Inarticulate Speech was a fine album..I could go on & on.


Avalon Sunset for me.

Have I Told You Lately was my wife and I's wedding song:wub:


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> Avalon Sunset for me.
> 
> Have I Told You Lately was my wife and I's wedding song:wub:


How many years of wedded bliss?

I had zero.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all. The weather has been sh!t here. Oh well thats one of the things we can't change. Ramones today for me so far.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> How many years of wedded bliss?
> 
> I had zero.... :lol:


15 so far....dunno about bliss though. Yeah she's lovely

You musy have had some goid times alkng the way mate? :huh:


----------



## andyhuggins

25 years for me so far


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> 25 years for me so far


Congratulations! That's amazing:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks mate 15 is good going nowadays too


----------



## Laurieloz

Unbeknown to me, and in my post-workout stage of feeling totally shattered....

My three year old granddaughter us about to spend the nightmg:

So in anticipation of being marmalised and killed off completely, I'm going to grab a quick half hour kip!!

Love the little angel to bits really


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Unbeknown to me, and in my post-workout stage of feeling totally shattered....
> 
> My three year old granddaughter us about to spend the nightmg:
> 
> So in anticipation of being marmalised and killed off completely, I'm going to grab a quick half hour kip!!
> 
> Love the little angel to bits really


Don't you just love them. OMG they are the dogs :thumb: Enjoy ur kip


----------



## The L Man

whaaaaats up people


----------



## andyhuggins

The L Man said:


> whaaaaats up people


Long time no see mate.


----------



## The L Man

andyhuggins said:


> Long time no see mate.


it's been a while mate!


----------



## latblaster

The L Man said:


> it's been a while mate!


My god you've aged. :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> My god you've aged. :lol:


Wow nothing like easing someone back in slowly @latblaster :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Saw a capri 2.8 today in mint condition. Boy that took me back. My daughter couldn't stop laughing. Oh well


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

ah Friday night. Going to pour myself a glass of red and watch that Jimi Hendrix doc. Big day tomoz. Wife's working, so I've got all 3 kids all day. Liverpool ****nal (on the radio, haven't got a ticket) and then a firework display. I'll be knackered!


----------



## andyhuggins

You will love it really mate. As long as you don't have too much wine :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Bit of U2 going on at the moment, And thinking of cars my family had . Sad sorry


----------



## latblaster

The Joshua Tree...a truly fantastic album.

I had the privelege in another life of hearing this on a violently expensive hi fi.

On 'with or without you' the bass recording is stunning the way it drifts between the 'speakers.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> The Joshua Tree...a truly fantastic album.
> 
> I had the privelege in another life of hearing this on a violently expensive hi fi.
> 
> On 'with or without you' the bass recording is stunning the way it drifts between the 'speakers.


Agreed that album is epic with the right sound system :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

Sungha from a few years ago...


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Sungha from a few years ago...


Like the spins you put on tracks mate


----------



## andyhuggins

I strangely got into Achtung Baby back in the day too.


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> I strangely got into Achtung Baby back in the day too.


I was living in London when this came out.....brings back a few mems.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> I was living in London when this came out.....brings back a few mems.


What was the track "wild horses" or something. That reminds me of when I had my flat


----------



## biglbs

Fook me I am being put forward as mod....lol as some have left....I suppose if enough ask I could find enough time

.but I am supprised....old. git like me pmsl


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Fook me I am being put forward as mod....lol as some have left....I suppose if enough ask I could find enough time
> 
> .but I am supprised....old. git like me pmsl


Go for it mate. The voice of the older person :lol: Is there a poll mate? @biglbs


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Go for it mate. The voice of the older person :lol: Is there a poll mate?


not yet ... the poll will up up next week ... though the results aren't binding, which given some of the possible nominees ( and I'm not including Biglbs, Mingster and some others in this group) ... is probably just as well.


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> not yet ... the poll will up up next week ... though the results aren't binding, which given some of the possible nominees ( and I'm not including Biglbs, Mingster and some others in this group) ... is probably just as well.


Thanks @Greshie how goes it with you?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks @Greshie how goes it with you?


Not bad ta... been working most of this week, and again tomorrow .... but then nearly a week off ... though it's going to be a busy one what with loads of DIY and sorting out to do! but I'm looking forward to tomorrow night, this week has been a bit stressful at times!


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Not bad ta... been working most of this week, and again tomorrow .... but then nearly a week off ... though it's going to be a busy one what with loads of DIY and sorting out to do! but I'm looking forward to tomorrow night, this week has been a bit stressful at times!


Sorry but's whats on tomorrow night mate. Tell me to f**k off if you want too.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

biglbs said:


> Fook me I am being put forward as mod....lol as some have left....I suppose if enough ask I could find enough time
> 
> .but I am supprised....old. git like me pmsl


I'd vote for you mate.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry but's whats on tomorrow night mate. Tell me to f**k off if you want too.


Nothing special other I can put my feet up and finally relax and plan next week ......... only working next Tuesday to cover my Boss's day off


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Nothing special other I can put my feet up and finally relax and plan next week ......... only working next Tuesday to cover my Boss's day off


Hey a week of is special. Kick back and enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Hey a week of is special. Kick back and enjoy :thumb:


lol ... a huge pile of decorating and sorting out to do ! but at least i shall be able to devote a bit more energy and time to training !


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> lol ... a huge pile of decorating and sorting out to do ! but at least i shall be able to devote a bit more energy and time to training !


Could possibly hit some pb's mate.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Could possibly hit some pb's mate.


doubt it, I'm still nowhere near my PA (Pre Accident) bests

Though I should get 100kg on squats


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> doubt it, I'm still nowhere near my PA (Pre Accident) bests
> 
> Though I should get 100kg on squats


OOPS sorry mate. 100kg squats are not to be sniffed at


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> OOPS sorry mate. 100kg squats are not to be sniffed at


Indeed not! 100kg is my immediate goal on Squats and Deads ... then I might mix things about a bit to let my wrists recover more ... they are still not right!


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Indeed not! 100kg is my immediate goal on Squats and Deads ... then I might mix things about a bit to let my wrists recover more ... they are still not right!


Mixing things up can help a lot mate


----------



## Laurieloz

The L Man said:


> whaaaaats up people


Now then, Puppet Head!


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> The Joshua Tree...a truly fantastic album.
> 
> I had the privelege in another life of hearing this on a violently expensive hi fi.
> 
> On 'with or without you' the bass recording is stunning the way it drifts between the 'speakers.


Boyce Avenue!!

Someone told me about these at work.

They are best known for their endless session releases, cover vefsions of everyone you can think of.

The vocalist has a terrific range


----------



## Laurieloz

biglbs said:


> Fook me I am being put forward as mod....lol as some have left....I suppose if enough ask I could find enough time
> 
> .but I am supprised....old. git like me pmsl


Fantastic! Do it mate. You could be a 'man about town' thread mingler like @Milky :thumbup1:

Go for it


----------



## ellisrimmer

Laurieloz said:


> Boyce Avenue!!
> 
> Someone told me about these at work.
> 
> They are best known for their endless session releases, cover vefsions of everyone you can think of.
> 
> The vocalist has a terrific range


Do you think these acoustic/stripped down covers we get so many of these days get a little boring?


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Go for it mate. The voice of the older person :lol: Is there a poll mate? @biglbs


Yes a poll is being put up next week.....early om so Katy says....


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Not bad ta... been working most of this week, and again tomorrow .... but then nearly a week off ... though it's going to be a busy one what with loads of DIY and sorting out to do! but I'm looking forward to tomorrow night, this week has been a bit stressful at times!


Your gaff must look mint.......will you fix up mine next..the wife is struggling pmsl


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I'd vote for you mate.


Thanks guys..you never know ming and I could both get in....keeplng things mature .


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> doubt it, I'm still nowhere near my PA (Pre Accident) bests
> 
> Though I should get 100kg on squats


That will be nice to see......

I am on wk four of my 'wedge course'....started on slow now that is working I will hit fast acting and cruise on low base dose of the slow for a week or two more..this should realy kick it up one....


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Your gaff must look mint.......will you fix up mine next..the wife is struggling pmsl


Lol I may put a few pics up after I've finished 



biglbs said:


> Thanks guys..you never know ming and I could both get in....keeplng things mature .


That would be a good result!



biglbs said:


> That will be nice to see......
> 
> I am on wk four of my 'wedge course'....started on slow now that is working I will hit fast acting and cruise on low base dose of the slow for a week or two more..this should realy kick it up one....


I shall re-evaluate my goals once I've got the redecoration and DIY out of the way ... but I wonder whether I will get full strength back ... still get a few twinges and aches ... am just hoping it's not the start of arthritis ........


----------



## latblaster

I hope that the wise choice is made for a new mod. You or Mingo would be good I'm sure.

Like so many of the post 40's we've been 'around the block' a few times...& have learnt from the walk.


----------



## latblaster

@Greshie

If you wrists are giving you trouble I would seriously consider using Peptides for a couple of months. They will help.

Won't be expensive...maybe £50/month tops, & you'll get a lot of benefit from them.


----------



## Laurieloz

ellisrimmer said:


> Do you think these acoustic/stripped down covers we get so many of these days get a little boring?


I'm not a fan of covers usually. They do get biring after a while.

I think a cover is only wirth listening to if it's better than the original or completely different.

Boyce Avenue have a nice twist!


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi oldies (and special guests),

Just offloading my granddaughter soon after spending the night with us.

Visiting mum and finishing off my week's programme at the gym later.

Tonight, me and Mrs. LaurieLoz are at my mate's Halloween party.

I've got my outfit sorted out and it should be a fun do.

Maybe I'll post a pic before I go!

What's everybody got planned this weekend? 

@Greshie DIY @biglbs + @Mingster biting their nails!


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> What's everybody got planned this weekend?


Squeeze in a Back & Biceps session this afternoon. Party tonight at relatives, but no drink for me (driving). Drive to Heathrow in the morning and Sweden until Thursday night. However, will be taking training kit, as I am going to take a look at a gym there to squeeze some sessions in.


----------



## Mingster

A visit to my parents, a bit more DIY, and a Pull session later on.

No nail biting for me lol...


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Squeeze in a Back & Biceps session this afternoon. Party tonight at relatives, but no drink for me (driving). Drive to Heathrow in the morning and Sweden until Thursday night. However, will be taking training kit, as I am going to take a look at a gym there to squeeze some sessions in.


Sweden. Sounds great. You should get a good sauna after your gym session there!


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> A visit to my parents, a bit more DIY, and a Pull session later on.
> 
> No nail biting for me lol...


Bicep and calves are all I need....also red wine and pizza


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> @Greshie
> 
> If you wrists are giving you trouble I would seriously consider using Peptides for a couple of months. They will help.
> 
> Won't be expensive...maybe £50/month tops, & you'll get a lot of benefit from them.


I shall investigate :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> I shall investigate :thumbup1:


Look at TB500...a few threads on here. Also Ipamorelin + Modgrf 1-29.

Legal & good ones are easily available. See pscarbs threads.


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Look at TB500...a few threads on here. Also Ipamorelin + Modgrf 1-29.
> 
> Legal & good ones are easily available. See pscarbs threads.


Cheers


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys enjoy the parties. It is just me and the Mrs tonight, so going to relax with a few drinks hopefully a bit of banter on this forum and just chill


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys enjoy the parties. It is just me and the Mrs tonight, so going to relax with a few drinks hopefully a bit of banter on this forum and just chill


Just me, my ma & a little vodka. Got to cut back now or I will get too keen on it.

When was your avi pic taken?


----------



## andyhuggins

Understandable though mate. Hope you and your ma are bearing up?

It was at the NPA finals a couple of years ago A great day


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Understandable though mate. Hope you and your ma are bearing up?
> 
> It was at the NPA finals a couple of years ago A great day


You are extracting the urine Andy...surely! If you'd said 10/15 yrs ago...wow far out maaan. lol :thumb:

Yup I'm ok...gotta be. She's about 20% of normal...poor thing. I just keep encouraging her...counting to 10, no 100, & get through the day.


----------



## andyhuggins

Thats the spirit mate just keep stimulating her. Just remember to take care of yourself as well.

Thanks for the comment mate  I will be 51 this year so not to bad for an oldie :lol:


----------



## latblaster

KJW said:


> Whiskey for me tonight


Thought you lot only drank Vodka? :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Only when cutting mate :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

My daughter brought me some "old school" sweets as see said today. Refreshers, flying saucers, fruit salads and a sherbit fountain. :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

Flying Saucers...used to love them...the way they dissolved in my mouth. It was all I needed.


----------



## andyhuggins

She got me sone popping candy. Wow that really explodes in the mouth


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> She got me sone popping candy. Wow that really explodes in the mouth


Snorted some once!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Snorted some once!!!


Now that is a whole new thread :lol:

looks like just you and me tonight @latblaster


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Now that is a whole new thread :lol:
> 
> looks like just you and me tonight @latblaster


Sooo shall we get some girls round...? Swap over at half time...


----------



## andyhuggins

Nothing wrong with sharing and caring :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> Thats the spirit mate just keep stimulating her. Just remember to take care of yourself as well.
> 
> Thanks for the comment mate  I will be 51 this year so not to bad for an oldie :lol:


looking great mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> looking great mate


Thanks mate appreciate it


----------



## andyhuggins

Just did the sherbet challenge. That is put a whole sherbet fountain in your mouth and try to down it. :lol: not a pretty site. Mrs went spare :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Just did the sherbet challenge. That is put a whole sherbet fountain in your mouth and try to down it. :lol: not a pretty site. Mrs went spare :lol:


Ewwww...I did that at a party once had to get as many marshmallows in ya mouth as poss I won managed 29 but...it wasn't a good look with all the melted ones dripping out of my mouth!!

Evening all


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Ewwww...I did that at a party once had to get as many marshmallows in ya mouth as poss I won managed 29 but...it wasn't a good look with all the melted ones dripping out of my mouth!!
> 
> Evening all


Please don't put that image into my mind. :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening @Skye666 That was impressive :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Please don't put that image into my mind. :lol:


Oh noooooo I think I just did


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Skye666 That was impressive :whistling:


Evening andy well. Need to try it again sometime and do 30 hate odd numbers but it's abit urghhhhh


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening andy well. Need to try it again sometime and do 30 hate odd numbers but it's abit urghhhhh


Now that is strange @skye66 I love odd numbers. Then again maybe because i'm odd :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Now that is strange @skye66 I love odd numbers. Then again maybe because i'm odd :lol:


Or maybe I HAVE a touch of OCD


----------



## andyhuggins

Is that Over the Counter Diets? :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Back in.

Anyone still up?


----------



## Laurieloz

Mrs. LL said I looked strange earlier on.

Unbeknownst to her I'd just had my first joint for over 20 years:mellow:

Beddie-bye-bos now. Nighty nite oldies....


----------



## Laurieloz

John Andrew said:


> Hello, I think I posted in the wrong place, sorry! I am John 58 years old. Used 8 years, Want to compete world masters power lifting age 60. Grow strong forever! Kindest regards, John


Hi John. Stay mate.

58...fantastic. You've reached the right thread. Some guys on here will be very pleased to hear your training stories and tips.

Good man for popping in! :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

John Andrew said:


> Hello, I think I posted in the wrong place, sorry! I am John 58 years old. Used 8 years, Want to compete world masters power lifting age 60. Grow strong forever! Kindest regards, John


Nope John you've found the right thread ok!

(Thank God! someone here older than me!  )


----------



## latblaster

John Andrew said:


> Hello, I think I posted in the wrong place, sorry! I am John 58 years old. Used 8 years, Want to compete world masters power lifting age 60. Grow strong forever! Kindest regards, John


Welcome young man!!! :thumb:

Have some reps (green bars)!!


----------



## Skye666

Morning all

No church today, I'm seeing a trance medium this afternoon sooooo excited so I figured church would have to take a back seat for today She gonna tell me lots of good stuff for the future right? 

Hello @John Andrew and welcome u old fossil (in a nice way) there's only one rule in here btw .......no sitting around in big underpants and socks, that's it really.


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Touch of food poisoning I think.:sad:

Doing bugger all today


----------



## Mingster

John Andrew said:


> Hello, I think I posted in the wrong place, sorry! I am John 58 years old. Used 8 years, Want to compete world masters power lifting age 60. Grow strong forever! Kindest regards, John


Hi John.

Powerlifters rule Best of luck with your goals:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Hello John Andrew...good luck with everything.

I'm out temping at the moment in a car dealership and someone went sick...the sales person went out on a trial drive with someone and a couple came in to look at hilux trucks...I didn't have a clue but I sat chatting to them, got the keys, showed em the trucks etc.....and when the sales person came back they went off for a natter, and apparently they bought two of 'em!! But the best bit is, they said it was me that swayed them into it, and the car company are gonna arrange for me to have a little bonus on top of my wages for getting them a forty grand plus sale on a Sunday!,, whooopeeeeeee! Gooooooooo meeeeeeeeeee....

The fact that I didn't even know what the trucks looked like and had to ask the bloke which one it was had nothing to do with it..hahahahahahaha...well...that has really cheered me up......

Sorry to be such a doofus! Best thing to happen in days......haha


----------



## 25434

Ps...sorry I forgot to say hello to every one in the excitement.....hope Sunday is going well for you all...

Hamster, when you said no sitting around in big pants? Errrrmmm? I have some massive pants that I sit around in...and...gulp....I wear bright pink bed socks! With my pants!

And....and....oh hell! A vest :sad: :laugh:

Am I banned? :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hello John Andrew...good luck with everything.
> 
> I'm out temping at the moment in a car dealership and someone went sick...the sales person went out on a trial drive with someone and a couple came in to look at hilux trucks...I didn't have a clue but I sat chatting to them, got the keys, showed em the trucks etc.....and when the sales person came back they went off for a natter, and apparently they bought two of 'em!! But the best bit is, they said it was me that swayed them into it, and the car company are gonna arrange for me to have a little bonus on top of my wages for getting them a forty grand plus sale on a Sunday!,, whooopeeeeeee! Gooooooooo meeeeeeeeeee....
> 
> The fact that I didn't even know what the trucks looked like and had to ask the bloke which one it was had nothing to do with it..hahahahahahaha...well...that has really cheered me up......
> 
> Sorry to be such a doofus! Best thing to happen in days......haha


Arthur "Flubbsie" Daley


----------



## Greshie

Afternoon all

well I have just sat down having spent the morning insulating the inside of the summerhouse (whilst the weather was dry) and the afternoon papering the 'feature' wall in my lounge .... that was a fight... just hope it looks ok once it's dried....

cup of coffee and some peanuts then a bath I think... and roast chicken for tea


----------



## biglbs

John Andrew said:


> Hello, I think I posted in the wrong place, sorry! I am John 58 years old. Used 8 years, Want to compete world masters power lifting age 60. Grow strong forever! Kindest regards, John


That is true warrior spirit mate

..many the same in here..me included


----------



## biglbs

Flubs said:


> Hello John Andrew...good luck with everything.
> 
> I'm out temping at the moment in a car dealership and someone went sick...the sales person went out on a trial drive with someone and a couple came in to look at hilux trucks...I didn't have a clue but I sat chatting to them, got the keys, showed em the trucks etc.....and when the sales person came back they went off for a natter, and apparently they bought two of 'em!! But the best bit is, they said it was me that swayed them into it, and the car company are gonna arrange for me to have a little bonus on top of my wages for getting them a forty grand plus sale on a Sunday!,, whooopeeeeeee! Gooooooooo meeeeeeeeeee....
> 
> The fact that I didn't even know what the trucks looked like and had to ask the bloke which one it was had nothing to do with it..hahahahahahaha...well...that has really cheered me up......
> 
> Sorry to be such a doofus! Best thing to happen in days......haha


That is nice to see sweets...fookinmade my day x


----------



## andyhuggins

John Andrew said:


> Hello all, I am John, 58 years old and a power lifter. Started using about age 50. Have trained and competed 34 years. I intend to compete world masters age 60. Age means nothing! I love my life! Kindest regards, John


welcome John  Good to see a fellow "oldie" Still competing wether it be BB or PL.


----------



## andyhuggins

Well done @Flubs :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

How is everyone today?


----------



## andyhuggins

How is everyone today?

Well done @Flubs :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

andyhuggins said:


> How is everyone today? :thumb:


I'm fine. Done a bit of DIY, bought some stuff, and had a decent gym session. Putting my feet up now in anticipation of some home made steak pie and wedges


----------



## andyhuggins

I had a good day. Went to lunch with the Mrs. She then did some retail therapy  Just about to chill with a few drinks. looking forward to the gym tomorrow


----------



## andyhuggins

Very quiet here tonight people?


----------



## latblaster

Hi Andy... :bounce:


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks @lalblaster


----------



## andyhuggins

Have you got a journal mate?


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Have you got a journal mate?


Too lazy Andy..


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Too lazy Andy..


Fair point 

Notice the change in the avi.


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Fair point
> 
> Notice the change in the avi.


It's from the Phuket vegetarian festival last month. Back in 4 weeks!!


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> It's from the Phuket vegetarian festival last month. Back in 4 weeks!!


Where are you going mate? if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## latblaster

In town pkt.


----------



## andyhuggins

I take it you mean Phuket mate for a hol?


----------



## latblaster

Phuket Town.


----------



## andyhuggins

You deserve it mate. Enjoy


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning everybody.

Sunny but frosty here today.

I wasn't at work last night.

Good job I took the day as a holiday because I would have rang in sick otherwise.

Yesterday I was wiped out completely with a stomach bug, finally surfacing at 7pm!

Most of the family have had it and it's surprising how tired you are all the time.

Couldn't eat or drink at all.

I've got a big bowl of porridge now and then I'm going out for a couple of protein shake bottles to get my strength back up!

God, I felt so weak!

Hopefully be back to normal tomorrow for the gym.

Have a good day all


----------



## Greshie

Hope you feel better soon Loz

Beautiful frosty morning here too! Fleece on for the first workout of the week... (as I can't get to the garage heater to switch it on!) Got a delivery of furniture, a collection of furniture, a couple of parcels to post and the lounge to start painting ... oh and when it warms up sufficiently will spend a couple of hours working on the summerhouse ..... so another busy day ahead !


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Hope you feel better soon Loz
> 
> Beautiful frosty morning here too! Fleece on for the first workout of the week... (as I can't get to the garage heater to switch it on!) Got a delivery of furniture, a collection of furniture, a couple of parcels to post and the lounge to start painting ... oh and when it warms up sufficiently will spend a couple of hours working on the summerhouse ..... so another busy day ahead !


Thanks Greshie. Don't work too hard!


----------



## latblaster

Noticing more & more these past few days about some threads & comments in Gen Con.

I forget that quite often some of the postees are still quite young & don't have any real opinions based on real life.

Doubt I did either...


----------



## Laurieloz

I was watching one of the Top Of The Pops 1978 repeats on BBC4 and as I'm recovering from my illness and due to having far too much time on my hands today, I've put together my own top 30 favourite singles of that year....

1. The Jam - Down In The Tube Station At Midnight.

2. The Undertones - Teenage Kicks

3. The Clash - (White Man) In Hammersmith Palais.

4. Public Image Ltd. - Public Image.

5.  Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good.

6. ELO - Mr. Blue Sky.

7. Siouxsie & The Banshees - Hong Kong Garden.

8. The Clash - Tommy Gun.

9. Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street.

10. Kate Bush - Wuthering Heights.

11. Blondie - Picture This.

12. Bob Seger - Hollywood Nights.

13. The Who - Who Are You.

14. The Only Ones - Another Girl, Another Planet.

15. Jackson Browne - Running On Empty.

16. Elvis Costello & The Attractions - Pump It Up.

17. Billy Joel - Until The Night.

18. The Stranglers - 5 Minutes.

19. Stiff Little Fingers - Alternative Ulster.

20. Renaissance - Northern Lights.

21. Justin Hayward - Firever Autumn.

22. Dire Straits - Sultans Of Swing.

23. Buzzcocks - Ever Fallen In Love.

24. Blondie - Hanging On The Telephone.

25. Magazine - Shot By Both Sides.

26. Manfred Nann's Earth Band - Davy's On The Road Again.

27. ELO - Sweet Talkin' Woman.

28. Chris Rea - Fool (If You Think It's Over).

29. Patti Smith Group - Because The Night.

30. Genesis - Follow You Follow Me.

Makes you feel very old when you think these songs are from 35 years ago. :rockon:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Noticing more & more these past few days about some threads & comments in Gen Con.
> 
> I forget that quite often some of the postees are still quite young & don't have any real opinions based on real life.
> 
> Doubt I did either...


Very true mate. Perhaps it's why I don't get involved so much anymore. I don't always know what they're on about!!


----------



## sxbarnes

They don't know what we're on about too


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> Very true mate. Perhaps it's why I don't get involved so much anymore. I don't always know what they're on about!!


Often I think they don't either & pretend they do. Then the squabbling starts, then insults & then bans.

Btw, I had a pm from Pugster he says he's 'done with here' & said bye.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/245647-dandelion-coffee-need-bulk-help-3.html#post4609113


----------



## Mingster

latblaster said:


> Often I think they don't either & pretend they do. Then the squabbling starts, then insults & then bans.
> 
> Btw, I had a pm from Pugster he says he's 'done with here' & said bye.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/245647-dandelion-coffee-need-bulk-help-3.html#post4609113


That would be a shame. Hope he reconsiders. I always like and respect his posts...


----------



## latblaster

Mingster said:


> That would be a shame. Hope he reconsiders. I always like and respect his posts...


I replied & asked him to cool off & reconsider... so if you're reading this Pugster....come back.


----------



## Mingster

Yes indeed. @pugster stay with us mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

This is why I rarely venture into Gen Con or anywhere else very much other than the journals I follow .........


----------



## andyhuggins

It has been a beautiful sunny day here  Not good news about @pugster. Hope he re-considers. @Laurieloz hope you are on the mend mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

It certainly would be a pity if @pugster went away.

I've had a fair few run-ins with some if the guys in my time here, partly because of their penchant fir disagreeing for bloody mindedness in order to get a cheap reaction. I then bite because I defend myself.

I have learnt a lot though and stay away except in the case of threads I may find interesting to me.

The Pink Floyd one was made for me, and the Embarrassing Moments one at the moment is a scream.

A lot of threads, like Pugster's, begin with a valid point but degenerate into a barrage of snidiness when the usual gang of lads jump aboard.

Anyway.....Pugster.....we're all nice to each other on this thread (usually)


----------



## latblaster

Hi Andy.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Hi Andy.


Hows it going mate?


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Hows it going mate?


Good, today...had a very strenuous session in the gym....Kettlebells etc..felt very revived afterwards.

Will pm you later.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Laurieloz hope you are getting over that bug you had?


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Good, today...had a very strenuous session in the gym....Kettlebells etc..felt very revived afterwards.
> 
> Will pm you later.


Good to hear you had a reviving session mate 

No worries mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> @Laurieloz hope you are getting over that bug you had?


One of those 24 hour things. Back at work tonight. Thanks

.....Just a follow on point from earlier's discussion on good members who are squeezed out unintentionally....

A recent example was Barney (B4PJS). He was unfortunately pushed too far by defending a point and just lost it (at a Mod).

Great lad. Hope he's okay wherever he is


----------



## andyhuggins

Did you manage to enjoy the party?

Love the music choices by the way :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Did you manage to enjoy the party?
> 
> Love the music choices by the way :thumb:


Haha. Yeah, the Halloween party was a great laugh and I was fine then. It's when I woke up in the morning (not drink-related) that I felt terrible.

The list today was just me killing time and rather self-indulgent of me:whistling: , but I'm pleased you like it.

Everything okay with you mate...anything work wise yet?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah some of the choices took me back mate 

Yeah I'm not to bad mate. Just trolling through the internet registering with job site etc. Going into town tomorrow to do the agencies and the job centre. It's early days yet though 

Bit of The ramones on at the minute.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah some of the choices took me back mate
> 
> Yeah I'm not to bad mate. Just trolling through the internet registering with job site etc. Going into town tomorrow to do the agencies and the job centre. It's early days yet though
> 
> Bit of The ramones on at the minute.


Fingers crossed when you look tomorrow, Andy:thumbup1:

Love The Ramones. Didn't make my top 30 though, but I must say the top three were very close.

And I was almost going to include Barry Manilow's "Could It Be Magic", a beautifully clever arrangement of a piece by Chopin.


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks mate I live in hope 

I like Barry Manilow When i'm in the mood 

I try not to stick to any genre.


----------



## latblaster

Quite like this really...


----------



## andyhuggins

I enjoy covers with a twist.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Quite like this really...


A great track, John. And rather poignant for you at the moment I imagine.

From Neil Sedaka's same period, have you heard "The Hungry Years". A superb song.


----------



## kuju

Laurieloz said:


> I was watching one of the Top Of The Pops 1978 repeats on BBC4 and as I'm recovering from my illness and due to having far too much time on my hands today, I've put together my own top 30 favourite singles of that year....
> 
> 5. Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good.
> 
> 6. ELO - Mr. Blue Sky.
> 
> 17. Billy Joel - Until The Night.
> 
> 20. Renaissance - Northern Lights.
> 
> 21. Justin Hayward - Firever Autumn.
> 
> 27. ELO - Sweet Talkin' Woman.
> 
> 28. Chris Rea - Fool (If You Think It's Over).
> 
> 30. Genesis - Follow You Follow Me.
> 
> Makes you feel very old when you think these songs are from 35 years ago. :rockon:


Absolutely with you on all but the above. These.....no. Just no. Billy Joel...No. Chris Rea...definitely No. Genesis without Peter gabriel - (and worse still...with that irritating munchkin Phil Collins) No.



And yes I know Phil Collins is an awesome drummer but his music is insipid, vacuous and possibly one of the most bovine experiences i've ever had outside of an actual cow.


----------



## Laurieloz

kuju said:


> Absolutely with you on all but the above. These.....no. Just no. Billy Joel...No. Chris Rea...definitely No. Genesis without Peter gabriel - (and worse still...with that irritating munchkin Phil Collins) No.
> 
> 
> 
> And yes I know Phil Collins is an awesome drummer but his music is insipid, vacuous and possibly one of the most bovine experiences i've ever had outside of an actual cow.


Hi mate. I do admire your feedback on this and I won't argue as it's your personal opinion and I am all for people being brutally honest. :thumbup1:

Of course I could offer reasons why the songs you disagree with are classics, but it looks like it's the artists you dislike, not the tracks.

I am surprised you don't like the Joe Walsh track though:huh:

More the angsty-angry side of things for you maybe, Kuju....

Your roots in punk and the aftermath then.

Nothing wrong with that mate



Above: The No.1 classic in the list.

P.S. How about your faves?


----------



## essexboy

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. I do admire your feedback on this and I won't argue as it's your personal opinion and I am all for people being brutally honest. :thumbup1:
> 
> Of course I could offer reasons why the songs you disagree with are classics, but it looks like it's the artists you dislike, not the tracks.
> 
> I am surprised you don't like the Joe Walsh track though:huh:
> 
> More the angsty-angry side of things for you maybe, Kuju....
> 
> Your roots in punk and the aftermath then.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that mate
> 
> View attachment 139595
> 
> 
> Above: The No.1 classic in the list.
> 
> P.S. How about your faves?


"I go to parties sometime until 4.Its hard to leave when you cant find the door" Joe Walsh for President! (if we had them in Britain, obviously)


----------



## Laurieloz

essexboy said:


> "I go to parties sometime until 4.Its hard to leave when you cant find the door" Joe Walsh for President! (if we had them in Britain, obviously)


Haha. Just imagine.....



I've seen this tearaway twice with the Eagles.

As Henley and Frey are being utterly serious performing 'One Of The Nights', Joe Walsh enters the stage with this massive tall hat made entirely from twisted balloons. A complete joker and a right clown. But what a guitarist.

A stroke of casting genius to insert him into a rather tired old country band. Legend.

Reminds me of when Rick Wakeman would be so bored performing with Yes, he would eat a curry whilst at his keyboards and let clockwork dinosaurs loose across the stage!


----------



## Laurieloz

Haha.

Fantasy dream team music quiz team...

Me!, @essexboy @latblaster and @Dirk McQuickly , with @Greshie there to keep order and answer any classical music questions.

What a night out. Never gonna happen sadly....unless I win the lottery and fly you all into Hull.

(You're hoping I don't). :rolleye:

My avi suits me:wacko:


----------



## latblaster

"Victim of love" & that slide guitar!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Haha.
> 
> Fantasy dream team music quiz team...
> 
> Me!, @essexboy @latblaster and @Dirk McQuickly , with @Greshie there to keep order and answer any classical music questions.
> 
> What a night out. Never gonna happen sadly....unless I win the lottery and fly you all into Hull.
> 
> (You're hoping I don't). :rolleye:
> 
> My avi suits me:wacko:


I'm in


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> "Victim of love" & that slide guitar!!!


Absolutely!


----------



## andyhuggins

Greetings all. Weather has been rain mostly, dried up about an hr ago. Went into town and registered with the agencies. Then went to the jobcentre. That was an experience 

Music today has been Disturbed on the i-pod for the gym and some Jam (inspired by @Laurieloz ) in the car this afternoon.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Greetings all. Weather has been rain mostly, dried up about an hr ago. Went into town and registered with the agencies. Then went to the jobcentre. That was an experience
> 
> Music today has been Disturbed on the i-pod for the gym and some Jam (inspired by @Laurieloz ) in the car this afternoon.


Hope something happens for you soon mate:thumbup1:

The Disturbed!! Bet that gets the blood flowing at the gym!


----------



## Mingster

Spent most of today in bed recovering from the first of my night shifts. Food sorted and ready to go again shortly.

Been listening to this. Not an oldie but over 10 years old now. Time flies lol...


----------



## latblaster

No doubt she drinks the blood of satan or something along those lines.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Hope something happens for you soon mate:thumbup1:
> 
> The Disturbed!! Bet that gets the blood flowing at the gym!


Thanks mate. Just got to keep positive.

OH YEAH Certainly gets you pumped


----------



## latblaster




----------



## latblaster

The magic starts at 1:45


----------



## latblaster




----------



## Laurieloz

These are wonderful @latblaster but I'll save them to play at work tonight when I hide away in my room! 

Kids today would have trouble with that 12" round black thing above....perhaps a liquorice pizza?! :rolleye:


----------



## andyhuggins

have to say mate my kids have bought some vinyl lately and are looking into players etc :thumb:

Means I can get my discs out too


----------



## latblaster

CD went on sale in '84...(just after WW2 for the U25's)....paid £250 for my first player when I was on £9k a year as HOD in the NHS!!


----------



## andyhuggins

I love the sound of vinyl :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

I like the smell of rubber. :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Rubber or pvc I can't decide :whistling:


----------



## latblaster

Just love doing the tyre flip down the gym with my female training partner!!


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> I like the smell of rubber. :lol:





andyhuggins said:


> Rubber or pvc I can't decide :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Just love doing the tyre flip down the gym with my female training partner!!


Only with her sat on it :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Only with her sat on it :lol:


Sat on what?! mg: :w00t: :rolleye:


----------



## kuju

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. I do admire your feedback on this and I won't argue as it's your personal opinion and I am all for people being brutally honest. :thumbup1:
> 
> Of course I could offer reasons why the songs you disagree with are classics, but it looks like it's the artists you dislike, not the tracks.
> 
> I am surprised you don't like the Joe Walsh track though:huh:
> 
> More the angsty-angry side of things for you maybe, Kuju....
> 
> Your roots in punk and the aftermath then.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that mate
> 
> View attachment 139595
> 
> 
> Above: The No.1 classic in the list.
> 
> P.S. How about your faves?


  Glad you took it in the spirit it was meant...I've had endless arguments with a mate of mine abotu music for years now. The important bit being of course...neither of us is actually "right".

As for my favourites.......well from that era I'd say your list covered most of it - I was heavily into heavy metal for quite a while but also lots of classic blues - what I didn;t like was the more AOR type stuff. So for instance - BB King yes.....the man is a god. Eric Clapton...no. Alhtough I do like Eric Clapton Unplugged....somewhat begrudgingly  Eric Clapton is a good example actually - I don;t think he's that great a guitarist (compared to many of his contemporaries..obviously he can play me into the ground!!) and I find his stuff lacks any "edge". Plus...aside from two tracks (one written by Bob Marley and one when by the Dominoes collectively) *every* track of note he played was actually a JJ Cale track. Now JJ Cale....that's a bluesman right there.

I was also into punk a fair bit...basically anything with a raw edge to it. That's why I don't like Phil Collins, Eagles and the like...all too polished and *nice* for my liking and rarely venture into any sort of edgy territory with their lyrics. Basically...if my Mum would be happy listening to it then I'm probably not going to enjoy it 

Nowadays i've left a lot of that behind though - got into DJing years ago and got a short residency at a London techno night called Eurobeat 200 and another night called Mothership. Never looked back. Still play out now occassionaly but it tends to be slightly more breakbeat oriented.

That said - I was listening to Ac/DC on the way in to work today


----------



## Heady Muscle

Eagles are fine, but growing up I was more of a Doors/Grateful Dead and 70's/80's Punk bands.


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi all.

Quiet afternoon again for me and I'm enjoying pottering around the house and just taking it easy for a while:cool2:

Couldn't see my mum as my sister was there and we're not speaking! :wacko:

Definitely must go to the gym tomorrow though, looking a bit flabby around the edges and feeling like a weedmg:

@kuju Your thoughts on Eric Clapton echo mine to a tee. He's better suited to blues than rock, and even then it's only standard riffing.

I think people make the mustake of crediting him with that classic lead guitar on "Layla". Duane Allman, as any music fan should know!

Great to hear your thoughts. You shall be added to my fantasy pub quiz team:rockon:

Enjoy your evening guys. I'll talk later


----------



## Heady Muscle

Most Clapton songs were written by JJ Cale. JJ Cale's albums I really enjoy are Road To Escondido and Okie. Good Stuff!


----------



## latblaster

Heady Muscle said:


> Most Clapton songs were written by JJ Cale. JJ Cale's albums I really enjoy are Road To Escondido and Okie. Good Stuff!


I love "Chicken Skin Music"...esp Goodnight Irene!! :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Heady Muscle said:


> Most Clapton songs were written by JJ Cale. JJ Cale's albums I really enjoy are Road To Escondido and Okie. Good Stuff!


Road To Escondido is in my favourite albums list. A superb collection.

One of Clapton's best albums recently has to be the live 'One More Car - One More Rider'. He's on top form


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey all. Hows are you all?

Spent my morning applying for jobs on various site. We'll see what happens.

Went to the gym this afternoon. AC/DC on the I-pod, always good for a workout 

Then in the car home a nice bit of lynyrd skynyrd


----------



## latblaster

There's a JJ Cale Album that was out around 8 yrs ago, I think. And it had something about a UFO in it something...I know it's vague but, well that's for another time.


----------



## latblaster




----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hey all. Hows are you all?
> 
> Spent my morning applying for jobs on various site. We'll see what happens.
> 
> Went to the gym this afternoon. AC/DC on the I-pod, always good for a workout
> 
> Then in the car home a nice bit of lynyrd skynyrd


Good luck with your applications, Andy:thumb:

Lynyrd Skynyrd: Class.

One of those bands destined for bad luck - that plane crash, car accidents, motorcycle deaths too.

The Ramones and the Pretenders were others sadly struck by the 'hand of doom'.

And poor old Barry Gibb - all his brothers gone.:sad:

Seems to be hitting the Charlatans at the moment! mg:

Sorry. That was getting depressing !


----------



## Greshie

All I have to contribute at the moment is...........................

Tesco Finest Butterscotch Mousse


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks mate 

Yeah some great bands struck by the "hand of doom".

What has happened with the charlatans then mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Yeah some great bands struck by the "hand of doom".
> 
> What has happened with the charlatans then mate?


Their drummer died a month ago and keyboardist a while back too.

I think I should change the subject


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks mate. I never realised.

Maybe discuss @Greshie food post.


----------



## andyhuggins

Is this your new diet @Greshie?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Is this your new diet @Greshie?


nope ..... on offer at Tesco's ....... and one must take advantage ...


----------



## andyhuggins

Fair play mate. Not a fan myself. Sorry.


----------



## Laurieloz

Remember these old sweets?



And did you furnish your pencil with these at school....?



I've totally lost my way this time!! :wacko:


----------



## latblaster

Spangles!!! woo hoo! :bounce:


----------



## andyhuggins

Spangles, Black Jacks and Fruit Salads.

Good post @Laurieloz


----------



## andyhuggins

Refreshers, Jelly Snakes and Space Dust


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Spangles, Black Jacks and Fruit Salads.
> 
> Good post @Laurieloz


I admit I talk too much about music all the time. There's so much more to discuss:rolleyes:

I seem to remember Olde English Spangles had flavours I'd never seen before or since. Wish they would come back! :tt2:

@Greshie My wife gets those butterscotch mousses (mice?), but I've never had one. I must invest!

Butterscotch is also Werther's Original territory....perhaps another reason to like it, the 45+ Thread's national sweet!


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Refreshers, Jelly Snakes and Space Dust


Ha! Space Dust!!

Apparently banned because people gave it to their dogs and cats and it sent their pets round the twist!:laugh:

Imagine grandma's budgie on that stuff


----------



## andyhuggins

hey mate no music discussion is awesome :thumb:

Its great to hear different peoples views.


----------



## andyhuggins

Space Dust a small amount of coca-cola in the mouth with it. OMG 

Blame my girls for that one. :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Space Dust a small amount of coca-cola in the mouth with it. OMG
> 
> Blame my girls for that one. :whistling:


That would set you up for one fantastic workout!! :rolleye:

Music, love it. Better than steam trains or bus spotting


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah music can affect peoples emotions in so many levels 

Space Dust and some coffee OMG :cursing:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> I admit I talk too much about music all the time. There's so much more to discuss:rolleyes:
> 
> I seem to remember Olde English Spangles had flavours I'd never seen before or since. Wish they would come back! :tt2:
> 
> @Greshie My wife gets those butterscotch mousses (mice?), but I've never had one. I must invest!
> 
> Butterscotch is also Werther's Original territory....perhaps another reason to like it, the 45+ Thread's national sweet!


You can get 5 Finest mousses/west country yogurts for £3.50 ... deffo worth it though I avoid the rhuburb and champagne flavour ... a bit weird.. !

On another note I have an ECG at the beginning of Dec and a BP monitor being fitted, my doctor is concerned that my cholesterol and BP readings are creeping up! so looks like I shall be on a low cholesterol diet shortly


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> You can get 5 Finest mousses/west country yogurts for £3.50 ... deffo worth it though I avoid the rhuburb and champagne flavour ... a bit weird.. !
> 
> On another note I have an ECG at the beginning of Dec and a BP monitor being fitted, my doctor is concerned that my cholesterol and BP readings are creeping up! so looks like I shall be on a low cholesterol diet shortly


How high is the bp mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> You can get 5 Finest mousses/west country yogurts for £3.50 ... deffo worth it though I avoid the rhuburb and champagne flavour ... a bit weird.. !
> 
> On another note I have an ECG at the beginning of Dec and a BP monitor being fitted, my doctor is concerned that my cholesterol and BP readings are creeping up! so looks like I shall be on a low cholesterol diet shortly


Tuck into those desserts now then mate, before the salad counter beckons...

Seriously, hope everything goes okay at the docs


----------



## Laurieloz

On another subject...

I'm reading books about the Titanic, on and off, written by survivors and historians. I find anything about the ship fascinating.

I came across these pictures of the gym. Obviously used by the filthy rich.

Hull Council's gyms still look like this!


----------



## andyhuggins

My mrs loves the titanic stories too mate.

I'll show her the pics.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> How high is the bp mate?


Not hugely high, she did tell me but I'm not good at remembering figures, she wanted the ECG/BP monitoring as a precaution, (there's high BP in my family) and a Cholesterol fact and diet sheet is being sent out to me........................


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> My mrs loves the titanic stories too mate.
> 
> I'll show her the pics.


To get them on my phone for the site, I found the same pics by Googling "Titanic Images".

There's thousands of different photos, paintings and drawings


----------



## andyhuggins

Well it's best to keep an eye on these things mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> To get them on my phone for the site, I found the same pics by Googling "Titanic Images".
> 
> There's thousands of different photos, paintings and drawings


Thanks mate. nice one


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Well it's best to keep an eye on these things mate.


that's what my doctor said!


----------



## andyhuggins

Before they get out of control. Or are harder to control.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate. nice one


Now I think of it, it would have been much easier taking a photo of the ones in the book and transferring them from my gallery! :crying:


----------



## andyhuggins

I am a complete techno phobo. So anything would be good :wacko:


----------



## Heady Muscle

How about some bluesy Doors, 






latblaster said:


> I love "Chicken Skin Music"...esp Goodnight Irene!! :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I am a complete techno phobo. So anything would be good :wacko:


I'm hopeless!

I still can't get videos from YouTube onto my phone and transfer them to the site.

I nearly cracked up trying and had to give up forever! :rolleye:


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Earl Grey tea and toast before bed.

Last night was some forklift refresher training I had to do.

The first was the reach truck - pretty straightforward.

The second was the Gondola - a very technical truck which runs along an aisle on a rail and climbs to a height of 12 metres (37ft) between the racking.

The bit I don't like is the escape training. Attaching a harness and climbing from the vehicle down a ladder. Scary stuff.

The first pic is a view of the storage racking. The other is a view from below of the ladder I had to climb down, then up againmg:



Today I'm concentrating on legs at the gym with an intensive session later on.

Music in the car is Chelsea - 'The Punk Singles'. A long-forgotten band severely underrated at the time.

Have a good day everybody


----------



## latblaster

Earl Grey Tea.. :thumbup1:

Haven't had any in yonks...remember that word?

Any others?


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Earl Grey Tea.. :thumbup1:
> 
> Haven't had any in yonks...remember that word?
> 
> Any others?


Er..

Marmalise.

Gadzooks!

Whassup.

Dunno right now. Off to bed.

Have a nice day mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Earl Grey tea and toast before bed.
> 
> Last night was some forklift refresher training I had to do.
> 
> The first was the reach truck - pretty straightforward.
> 
> The second was the Gondola - a very technical truck which runs along an aisle on a rail and climbs to a height of 12 metres (37ft) between the racking.
> 
> The bit I don't like is the escape training. Attaching a harness and climbing from the vehicle down a ladder. Scary stuff.
> 
> The first pic is a view of the storage racking. The other is a view from below of the ladder I had to climb down, then up againmg:
> 
> View attachment 139738
> View attachment 139739
> 
> 
> Today I'm concentrating on legs at the gym with an intensive session later on.
> 
> Music in the car is Chelsea - 'The Punk Singles'. A long-forgotten band severely underrated at the time.
> View attachment 139740
> 
> 
> Have a good day everybody


wow. chelsea. that takes me back. been listening to the slits' first album recently. It still sounds brilliant.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> wow. chelsea. that takes me back. been listening to the slits' first album recently. It still sounds brilliant.


Wow. 'Cut'. Typical Girls is a great single.

Yeah, Chelsea. Gene October was the singer. It's an excellent collection. Single 'Right To Work' was nearly a hit! 

OK. Must go to bed:sleeping:


----------



## Greshie

hate ladders ....................

Nice lie in for me this morning and n ow must get my ass together and clear the lounge ready for painting ... also seems quite a decent day so may be able to do more to the summer house


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> hate ladders ....................
> 
> Nice lie in for me this morning and n ow must get my ass together and clear the lounge ready for painting ... also seems quite a decent day so may be able to do more to the summer house


There won't be many more days like this this year. Crack on with it mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> There won't be many more days like this this year. Crack on with it mate:thumbup1:


First coat done and doesn't look too bad ... will do another coat tomorrow morning ! managed to break one of the wall light shades this morning which is a little irritating to say the least!

Baked potato for lunch then out to work on the summer house for a couple of hours!....................

Everything is slowly coming together.......


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> First coat done and doesn't look too bad ... will do another coat tomorrow morning ! managed to break one of the wall light shades this morning which is a little irritating to say the least!
> 
> Baked potato for lunch then out to work on the summer house for a couple of hours!....................
> 
> Everything is slowly coming together.......


All your time and effort will pay off in the end, Greshie


----------



## Laurieloz

Nostalgia time again.

Do you remember these beers?



:beer:


----------



## Laurieloz

Second one should have been this...


----------



## latblaster

Party 7...jeezus that stuff was foul...at 16 though I prolly preferred coke I imagine. Unlike today where the kids seem to drink at 12 yo....


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys, those beers etc take me back. Party seven, a nightmare to open :lol:


----------



## Mingster

I used to go to a pub on Thursday nights to see live bands. It was the only place you could get Colt 45, so I'll always associate that particular beverage with music...


----------



## latblaster

I remember getting remarkably pissed on Colt 45...was with a very nice young lady - coz they were once, she was very understanding when I decided to stand on the table.

Everything went everywhere & she just smiled at me...where are you now CG?


----------



## andyhuggins

Wasn't a fan of longlife


----------



## latblaster

'orrible stuff.


----------



## Laurieloz

I don't think the Watney's ever made it up North. Yorkshire drinkers wouldn't have time for it!

I've drank Red Barrel a few times though in my early RAF days based in Ruislip for two years!


----------



## andyhuggins

Only in spain. it took off there :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

My dad drank Long Life. I don't think it was available in pubs, just cans.

Probably the first beer I ever tasted


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Only in spain. it took off there :lol:


Well it would. 

Love San Miguel.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah the draft is different from the bottles thou.


----------



## Laurieloz

Woke up.

Everybody's gone.

:rolleye:


----------



## latblaster




----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Woke up.
> 
> Everybody's gone.
> 
> :rolleye:


Thanks mate :confused1:


----------



## latblaster

That silly child..eh? Thinks he's a gwoon up now.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> That silly child..eh? Thinks he's a gwoon up now.


Yeah I know mate. Try to help him etc. Then just s**ts on you :cursing:

Not you by the way @Laurieloz


----------



## andyhuggins

Hello anyone there?


----------



## Laurieloz

Ooo. What have I been missing?


----------



## andyhuggins

nothing on this thread mate. Just had a conversation with a guy :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Man about a dog sorta thing.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Man about a dog sorta thing.


No it was just some guy saying he was a natty trainer when he clearly wasn't.


----------



## mark_star

oh there's some funny people around


----------



## andyhuggins

For sure mate


----------



## Laurieloz

We have to deal with allsorts of muppets these days.

Age and experience will always send them packing!


----------



## mark_star

on another note, I would usually be going to bed now but my legs are so knackered I can't face walking up the stairs :surrender:


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> on another note, I would usually be going to bed now but my legs are so knackered I can't face walking up the stairs :surrender:


Lol ... sofa for you then .... or crawling on hands and knees!


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> on another note, I would usually be going to bed now but my legs are so knackered I can't face walking up the stairs :surrender:


Epic leg session then mate?


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Epic leg session then mate?


certainly was and the accumulation of the weeks sessions



Greshie said:


> Lol ... sofa for you then .... or crawling on hands and knees!


hands and knees are the order of the day


----------



## andyhuggins

love it when the legs turn to jelly when the steps approach


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> We have to deal with allsorts of muppets these days.
> 
> Age and experience will always send them packing!


Sometimes it takes a bit longer mate


----------



## mark_star

right I just have to do it, wish me luck, stairs here I come


----------



## Laurieloz

mark_star said:


> right I just have to do it, wish me luck, stairs here I come


Bit late to order and fit a stair lift.


----------



## Laurieloz

whahaaaay! Morning all.

The weekend begins here (for me anyway).

Sleeping soon, then the gym later for a good blast.

In the car is Fleetwood Mac's bizarrely-titled second album "The Pious Bird of Good Omen".

A blues album, it includes the lovely Need Your Love So Bad, Black Magic Woman and the gorgeous Albatross.

Have a nice day


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Sometimes it takes a bit longer mate


Yeah. I found the thread last night.

Best to take this guy's words with a pinch of salt and perhaps not take what he comes out with too seriously! :rolleye:


----------



## latblaster

Where are you all?

I'm getting really fed up on the 'outside'.

C'mon Huggins speak up. 

@AndyHuggins


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Where are you all?
> 
> I'm getting really fed up on the 'outside'.
> 
> C'mon Huggins speak up.
> 
> @AndyHuggins


Here mate. Laurie, not Andy, alas.

I've been ranting

Elvis Costello night on BBC4 in a minute


----------



## latblaster

Wow...just sodding wow at what's going on. It really is so lame & they think they're adults..never mind.


----------



## ohno

in before thread closed due to elderly gang related activity

i've heard a rumour someone is supplying werther's originals


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Here mate. Laurie, not Andy, alas.
> 
> I've been ranting
> 
> Elvis Costello night on BBC4 in a minute


Beethoven Symphony 3 (Eroica) on Radio Three .... such joy


----------



## Laurieloz

ohno said:


> in before thread closed due to elderly gang related activity
> 
> i've heard a rumour someone is supplying werther's originals


Toddle off home to bed now, little boy...


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Beethoven Symphony 3 (Eroica) on Radio Three .... such joy


Enjoy its splendour and beauty, mate. Easyontheears! :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Enjoy its splendour and beauty, mate. Easyontheears! :thumbup1:


mmm especially good to listen to when getting high on Werther's Originals


----------



## mark_star

evening all, more shenanigans eh


----------



## latblaster

I'd love to be 'young again'...er no wait a minute!!! :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> mmm especially good to listen to when getting high on Werther's Originals


:laugh: Hope you've got your teeth in like I have.

My Argyll slippers are lovely and comfortable as I wallow in my Snuggie.

I may have a glass of Harvey's Bristol Cream later on as I wait for my electric blanket to warm up


----------



## Laurieloz

mark_star said:


> evening all, more shenanigans eh


Ooo yeah. Evening Mark.

Get down those stairs okay?


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> I'd love to be 'young again'...er no wait a minute!!! :lol:


We are eternally young, it's just our bodies that grow old ................


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> :laugh: Hope you've got your teeth in like I have.
> 
> My Argyll slippers are lovely and comfortable as I wallow in my Snuggie.
> 
> I may have a glass of Harvey's Bristol Cream later on as I wait for my electric blanket to warm up


----------



## Laurieloz

It's a change to talk without being at work....

How boring was that post quote, eh? :rolleye:


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> We are eternally young, it's just our bodies that grow old ................


I think that we should start old, & dependant on our efforts, but not 'results', we should get physically younger.

"may you climb the stairs to heaven, but remain forever young" Who sang that?


----------



## mark_star

Laurieloz said:


> Ooo yeah. Evening Mark.
> 
> Get down those stairs okay?


been ok during the day but seem to be stiffening up since coming back from the gym tonight. Tomorrow could be another story


----------



## Laurieloz

I may spend tomorrow in my little room putting things on top of other things and then movinv them to a different place and back again.

This should only take me eight hours. Then some ZimmerGym with Enid.... :w00t:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> I think that we should start old, & dependant on our efforts, but not 'results', we should get physically younger.
> 
> "may you climb the stairs to heaven, but remain forever young" Who sang that?


I'll let the others have a guess


----------



## Laurieloz

mark_star said:


> been ok during the day but seem to be stiffening up since coming back from the gym tonight. Tomorrow could be another story


You're not scheduled a legs session again are you mate?


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> I'll let the others have a guess


Was it the 'Nasal Runt'? :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Was it the 'Nasal Runt'? :lol:


Oh that's disrespect. mg:

But I know where you're coming from. :wink:


----------



## Laurieloz

@tkd67

Just poured this mate. It's Real Ale:whistling:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Anyone poked their nose in gen con recently? It seems to be one argument after the other. Not liking it at all in their lately. Dull.


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> that would sort out my girly southern cold out, I bet


Yeah. It sure would sort out your snottynosed Southern beak Only joking bud!  

Slurrrrrrrrpp!! :beer:


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Anyone poked their nose in gen con recently? It seems to be one argument after the other. Not liking it at all in their lately. Dull.


I know. Some very childish things a-happening.

This old geezer had to give them a good talking to earlier on.


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Off to bed, all this badgering and baiting has worn me out.
> 
> And I'm up @5.30am
> 
> Nite all.


Goodnight bud


----------



## Laurieloz

Rarely can I spend time like this.

Don't all bugger off will you? :crying:


----------



## latblaster

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Anyone poked their nose in gen con recently? It seems to be one argument after the other. Not liking it at all in their lately. Dull.


Yes I have, it's actually quite nasty as well. Nothing is being done about it. This is why Pugster has left.


----------



## Laurieloz

Where's Andy?

@andyhuggins

Where's ANDY!!


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Yes I have, it's actually quite nasty as well. Nothing is being done about it. This is why Pugster has left.


Why do they do this?

Shame about Pugster. He just quit.

I've been close myself, now I just have a go back

The mods do well keeping these daft lads in order sometimes.


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> Why do they do this?
> 
> Shame about Pugster. He just quit.
> 
> I've been close myself, now I just have a go back
> 
> The mods do well keeping these daft lads in order sometimes.


Sometimes.


----------



## mark_star

Laurieloz said:


> You're not scheduled a legs session again are you mate?


oh god no, I need a couple of days rest now, I am in the 45+ thread remember


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Anyone poked their nose in gen con recently? It seems to be one argument after the other. Not liking it at all in their lately. Dull.





Laurieloz said:


> I know. Some very childish things a-happening.
> 
> This old geezer had to give them a good talking to earlier on.





latblaster said:


> Yes I have, it's actually quite nasty as well. Nothing is being done about it. This is why Pugster has left.


I am here mainly for the journals and training advice; gen con is an add on that at the moment I rarely find anything of interest in (other than this fine thread of course!)


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> I am here mainly for the journals and training advice; gen con is an add on that at the moment I rarely find anything of interest in (other than this fine thread of course!)


Spot on.

I only ended up in that vicious thread tonight because I was directed there from a Mention.

Wish I'd never got involved! :surrender:


----------



## Laurieloz

Watching the Elvis Costello thing while I ramble on....

Now there's a good title for a rock song


----------



## dt36

mark_star said:


> been ok during the day but seem to be stiffening up since coming back from the gym tonight. Tomorrow could be another story


If you stiffen up tomorrow, try a feeder set for the muscle group. Take the same exercise that made you sore, but have very little weight and do 1 set of about 25 reps. This will push fresh blood into the muscle and hopefully help flush out any **** left behind from the lactic acis waste.

Sort of "Hair of the Dog".


----------



## mark_star

dt36 said:


> If you stiffen up tomorrow, try a feeder set for the muscle group. Take the same exercise that made you sore, but have very little weight and do 1 set of about 25 reps. This will push fresh blood into the muscle and hopefully help flush out any **** left behind from the lactic acis waste.
> 
> Sort of "Hair of the Dog".


now that's a very good idea


----------



## Laurieloz

@dt36 Good evening to you, Sire


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Spot on.
> 
> I only ended up in that vicious thread tonight because I was directed there from a Mention.
> 
> Wish I'd never got involved! :surrender:


I only started reading it because it's a thread Zara started, and now I'm kind of compelled to keep on watching it like you would a slow car crash....

Thankfully I shall be off to bed shortly ........ have loads to do tomorrow !


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> I only started reading it because it's a thread Zara started, and now I'm kind of compelled to keep on watching it like you would a slow car crash....
> 
> Thankfully I shall be off to bed shortly ........ have loads to do tomorrow !


Haha. I've just been in there again myself.

Thrown in my latest tuppenceworth of weird and wise wisdom....


----------



## dt36

Well, I'm back in Blighty for a few weeks I think.

I Didn't do any training this week, as got roped in to eating out each evening through the week from Monday to Wednesday night. Don't get me wrong, I like a nice steak etc, but sometimes you want to just train and then mong it in your hotel room after work.

Will hit the iron again tomorrow and start to make up for this week...


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Well, I'm back in Blighty for a few weeks I think.
> 
> I Didn't do any training this week, as got roped in to eating out each evening through the week from Monday to Wednesday night. Don't get me wrong, I like a nice steak etc, but sometimes you want to just train and then mong it in your hotel room after work.
> 
> Will hit the iron again tomorrow and start to make up for this week...


I don't know your area of expertise mate, but I have a mate who is a "Mr. Fixit" guy who looks at problems with grain silos all over the world.

He's into the gym a lot and goes to Norway and Sweden mostly.

You reminded me of him that's all


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> I only started reading it because it's a thread Zara started, and now I'm kind of compelled to keep on watching it like you would a slow car crash....
> 
> Thankfully I shall be off to bed shortly ........ have loads to do tomorrow !


U little rubber necker u!!!!


----------



## Skye666

So iv read today that being in this 45+ I'm part of a gang....I'm wondering who's leading this in here??


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> I don't know your area of expertise mate, but I have a mate who is a "Mr. Fixit" guy who looks at problems with grain silos all over the world.
> 
> He's into the gym a lot and goes to Norway and Sweden mostly.
> 
> You reminded me of him that's all


Ha ha. I teach or support engineers to fix things when away and then work technical support when home. :laugh: Now I remind you even more of him. Is he studdly good looking too? :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Ha ha. I teach or support engineers to fix things when away and then work technical support when home. :laugh: Now I remind you even more of him. Is he studdly good looking too? :whistling:


You're the same guy!!

Hardly good looking though


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> So iv read today that being in this 45+ I'm part of a gang....I'm wondering who's leading this in here??


Haha. Yeah all this talk about gangs...I suppose we're the same really....but we get on:whistling:

And we have experience in other areas... 

How's things with you, Skye?


----------



## latblaster

Morning all...drank too much again last night & didn't sleep well. I need to cut back on the alcohol.

Dark & cold atm....I'll be more positive later.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Up earlier than I would have liked this morning. Couldn't get back to sleep. Never mind. Off to Liverpool later to watch the red men take on the mighty hordes of Fulham. Gives me time to make my butties.


----------



## latblaster

Have a good day ...both of you.


----------



## Greshie

Morning all .... 

I drank nothing last night except a shake before bed (aren't I good  )

Today have shopping and then a choice of DIY jobs: insulate the ceiling of the summerhouse or paint the hall .... my easyontheeye Sparky is coming tomorrow to connect leccy to the summerhouse so I suppose doing the ceiling today would make sense ........ as long as the rain holds off........................

Hope you all have a good day whatever you are up to


----------



## chris27

Morning all just thought id post in here this morning im 31 going on 45 so the odd post should be fine lol...... Im a bit sad today I had to get the vet out last night to put my goat down dont know what was wrong with him but thats life ill miss the old bugger . Anyway hope you all have a lovely weekend


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Sunny here. Deciding what to do today.

Head Office is still asleep so I'll wait and see.

Sorry about your goat @chris27 It's not nice losing a pet. Good to see you're posting again though mate.

Forget the title of the thread, we all fit in with similar conversation

Gym later on for upper body work.

Have a good weekend


----------



## Greshie

Sorry to hear that @chris27 ... still if his time was up, it was the most humane thing to do

Hope otherwise you and your puglets are well


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. Yeah all this talk about gangs...I suppose we're the same really....but we get on:whistling:
> 
> And we have experience in other areas...
> 
> How's things with you, Skye?


Hello chuck 

We get on because we are old and wise ......older men act like gentlemen (until they get reeeeeLly old then it goes out the window) anyway I rarely disagree with anyone in here but I have been known to play the annoying little woman ( like that ant that just won't go away ) in other threads but can we keep this a secret please 

Not sure what my experience in other areas is .... But I do try and guide u all with my church attendance on Sundays!

And apart from being extremely wet ...I'm very well thank you..hope ur ok?


----------



## Skye666

chris27 said:


> Morning all just thought id post in here this morning im 31 going on 45 so the odd post should be fine lol...... Im a bit sad today I had to get the vet out last night to put my goat down dont know what was wrong with him but thats life ill miss the old bugger . Anyway hope you all have a lovely weekend


Awww...he will be in goat heaven running free...worry not.


----------



## roadwarrior




----------



## biglbs

chris27 said:


> Morning all just thought id post in here this morning im 31 going on 45 so the odd post should be fine lol...... Im a bit sad today I had to get the vet out last night to put my goat down dont know what was wrong with him but thats life ill miss the old bugger . Anyway hope you all have a lovely weekend


He was fed up with you calling him shep and feeding him dog food buddy....

Nah realy,that does suck,but it is a very unusual thing to read in a post.......sort of caught me off guard there,even coming from you tbh

Goats eyes spook the hell out of me too..

Take care my friend x


----------



## Gym-pig

Think I can squeeze in here at 43yrs

No beer for me last night - other than a glass of red I never drink

Been using the Stopani workout this week where you up the reps - 20-25 on legs ,chest and back

Been up early the last few days from 6 as I cant sleep the DOMS are so good !!!


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> If you stiffen up tomorrow, try a feeder set for the muscle group. Take the same exercise that made you sore, but have very little weight and do 1 set of about 25 reps. This will push fresh blood into the muscle and hopefully help flush out any **** left behind from the lactic acis waste.
> 
> Sort of "Hair of the Dog".


Brilliant ,that lactic acid is great stuff for 24hrs and then just a pain in the a555,nice fresh nutrients is always a good move and it deffo works well,good shout.


----------



## biglbs

Sir Gresh should be a director or some such sh1t on here,everything would be kept in order I recon.

Other news,sumo deads and squats on same day will give you near death experiences every time you sit/walk/stand/lay/sleep or even fart....I live for this sh1t:rolleyes: :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Deads and squats together ..... hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm !


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Hello chuck
> 
> We get on because we are old and wise ......older men act like gentlemen (until they get reeeeeLly old then it goes out the window) anyway I rarely disagree with anyone in here but I have been known to play the annoying little woman ( like that ant that just won't go away ) in other threads but can we keep this a secret please
> 
> Not sure what my experience in other areas is .... But I do try and guide u all with my church attendance on Sundays!
> 
> And apart from being extremely wet ...I'm very well thank you..hope ur ok?


Absolutely Skye.

I think we have a good laugh.

I certainly did last night winding up the naive novices elsewhere

Hope you don't feel left out sometimes being the fairer sex in this thread of men and music.

Maybe we could talk about iced fancies or sewing machines (no sexism intended).

Where's @Hamster and Flubs anyway?


----------



## Laurieloz

biglbs said:


> Sir Gresh should be a director or some such sh1t on here,everything would be kept in order I recon.
> 
> Other news,sumo deads and squats on same day will give you near death experiences every time you sit/walk/stand/lay/sleep or even fart....I live for this sh1t:rolleyes: :thumb:


King Gresh sounds good to me! 

@Gym-pig ...Hi mate and welcome


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening Ladies and Gents. Hope you are having a good Saturday?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Evening Ladies and Gents. Hope you are having a good Saturday?


Evening  not bad ta ... though my feet are cold


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Evening  not bad ta ... though my feet are cold


Yeah looks like it is getting cold at your end of the country mate.


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Other news,sumo deads and squats on same day will give you near death experiences every time you sit/walk/stand/lay/sleep or even fart....I live for this sh1t:rolleyes: :thumb:


You just love torturing yourself don't you big man........ :tongue:


----------



## Dudeofdoom

andyhuggins said:


> Evening Ladies and Gents. Hope you are having a good Saturday?


Yep missus is happily watching the dancing crap on the crapbox and I'm catching up on the old funny threads on here before everyone went leery


----------



## andyhuggins

Dudeofdoom said:


> Yep missus is happily watching the dancing crap on the crapbox and I'm catching up on the old funny threads on here before everyone went leery


Yeah they love the dancing


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah they love the dancing


So do I ! Good family entertainment imo


----------



## andyhuggins

Fair play mate. They are getting some good ratings I believe?


----------



## latblaster

Yes, I think that's why they do it. Amusement.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah they love the dancing


They all love this one........... 






At one time I could move like that........ knees and back are knacked these days...... sure this GH is bunk gear lol......


----------



## biglbs

Well just had my second 10 oz rump of the day with mash and veg,,,,,,too full up to drink the vino though:crying:


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Well just had my second 10 oz rump of the day with mash and veg,,,,,,too full up to drink the vino though:crying:


Nice mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Nice mate :thumb:


Makes me lol my daughter has hers blue too.....she is four and a half


----------



## andyhuggins

OH YEAH way to go.


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Well just had my second 10 oz rump of the day with mash and veg,,,,,,too full up to drink the vino though:crying:


The old big block chevy,s need their fuel.........they mite no rev as fast as a your jap 2 litre screamers but they

deliver the raw horses and torque all day long.......and stand the test of time..... :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> OH YEAH way to go.


She even drinks the 'blood juice' off plate,should be fun on her first few dates,,,,i am sneaky a?!?! :sneaky2:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> The old big block chevy,s need their fuel.........they mite no rev as fast as a your jap 2 litre screamers but they
> 
> deliver the raw horses and torque all day long.......and stand the test of time..... :thumb:


As Dorian used to say'Diesel power!' ,I do prefere the sound of a big block in the morning air though...


----------



## andyhuggins

By the time she dates she will just drag the cow in from the field and eat it :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> So do I ! Good family entertainment imo


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> As Dorian used to say'Diesel power!' ,I do prefere the sound of a big block in the morning air though...


Sounds like Victory! :thumb:

I don't remember Duvall saying "victory" in such an almost sad way...has this been changed?


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> By the time she dates she will just drag the cow in from the field and eat it :lol:


Ahhh good plan,,,,now where is that gun?

We saw a nice plump fooker the other day.


----------



## latblaster




----------



## biglbs

I say this about onions at the café in the morning


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Ahhh good plan,,,,now where is that gun?
> 
> We saw a nice plump fooker the other day.


Full Auto shot gun should do the trick :lol:


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Full Auto shot gun should do the trick :lol:


Is there more we should know about you Andy?


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Is there more we should know about you Andy?


All in good time mate


----------



## latblaster

biglbs said:


> Is there more we should know about you Andy?


And does he take assignments? :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> And does he take assignments? :lol:


If the price is right :whistling:


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> If the price is right :whistling:


Do you?


----------



## andyhuggins

OOPS my alter-ego has been unveiled :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> Evening Ladies and Gents. Hope you are having a good Saturday?


oh yes. back from watching Liverpool take Fulham's trousers down. Just poured a red and about to watch TT:Closer to the edge. Seen it before, but just persuaded the wife that she'll love it.


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> oh yes. back from watching Liverpool take Fulham's trousers down. Just poured a red and about to watch TT:Closer to the edge. Seen it before, but just persuaded the wife that she'll love it.


Sounds like a good day 

Great watch mate


----------



## andyhuggins

anymore subjects people?


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi mate.

I've been compiling my all-time top 200 albums list.

I last did it five years ago and, yes, a bit sad but I like doing lists. So there we are:wacko:

What do you want to talk about, Andy?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> I've been compiling my all-time top 200 albums list.
> 
> I last did it five years ago and, yes, a bit sad but I like doing lists. So there we are:wacko:
> 
> What do you want to talk about, Andy?


Nothing wrong with that mate.

I'll pm you mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Nothing wrong with that mate.
> 
> I'll pm you mate.


That's interesting


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope you got it mate?

How about songs that take you back etc to a certain time?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> I've been compiling my all-time top 200 albums list.
> 
> I last did it five years ago and, yes, a bit sad but I like doing lists. So there we are:wacko:
> 
> What do you want to talk about, Andy?


Get it on here laurie!


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Get it on here laurie!


  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Get it on here laurie!


Haha. I'd have to start my computer up again.

Mrs. LL is in bed now and I'm on my phone.

Honestly...and thanks....But would you really want me to type out my top 200 favourites?

Shall I put on maybe the first 25?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. I'd have to start my computer up again.
> 
> Mrs. LL is in bed now and I'm on my phone.
> 
> Honestly...and thanks....But would you really want me to type out my top 200 favourites?
> 
> Shall I put on maybe the first 25?


Yeah of course mate. Do it :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. I'd have to start my computer up again.
> 
> Mrs. LL is in bed now and I'm on my phone.
> 
> Honestly...and thanks....But would you really want me to type out my top 200 favourites?
> 
> Shall I put on maybe the first 25?


200 else it did not happen, and you aint got no 200 list lol......


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> 200 else it did not happen, and you aint got no 200 list lol......


Ha! I did a Top 2000 Singles a few years back!

I can't copy a list like this to my phone.

If I typed it out on this 4"x2" daft Samsung it would take forever!

I appreciate you asking. Your interest is welcomed.

What about the first 40?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Ha! I did a Top 2000 Singles a few years back!
> 
> I can't copy a list like this to my phone.
> 
> If I typed it out on this 4"x2" daft Samsung it would take forever!
> 
> I appreciate you asking. Your interest is welcomed.
> 
> What about the first 40?


Yep all very interesting


----------



## andyhuggins

Come on mate post them. You tease


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Yep all very interesting


I just think it's a bit too much for some people here when I'm ramming music down their throats all the time! 

I dpn't want to outstay my welcome, but I promise I will put some of the list on in the morning


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I just think it's a bit too much for some people here when I'm ramming music down their throats all the time!
> 
> I dpn't want to outstay my welcome, but I promise I will put some of the list on in the morning


I will try and catch it mate!


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I will try and catch it mate!


UK-M won't let me post any more PMs right now mate. Sorry!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> UK-M won't let me post any more PMs right now mate. Sorry!


No probs mate. Totally understand. I will be on for a while. If not contact you soon


----------



## Laurieloz

Top 50 albums coming up in about 10 minutes....


----------



## Laurieloz

By popular demand, even though my self-indulgence and credibility may be at stake...you asked for it....

LaurieLoz's All-Time Top 50 Albums! mg: (Please excuse spelling, it's my fingers on my phone).

1. Pink Floyd - Dark Side Of The Moon.

2. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here.

3. The Beatles - Revolver.

4. Bruce Springsteen - The River.

5. Asia - Asia.

6. Joy Division - Unknown Pleasures.y

7. Pink Floyd - The Division Bell.

8. The Alan Parsons Project - Eye In The Sky.

9. Led Zeppelin - Led Zeppelin (4).

10. Renaissance - A Song For All Seasons.

11. The Beatles - Abbey Road.

12. Billy Joel - The Stranger.

13. Genesis - Duke.

14. Meatloaf - Bat Out Of Hell.

15. Bruce Springsteen - Born In The USA.

16. Boston - Third Stage.

17. Fleetwood Mac - Rumours.

18. Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run.

19. The Alan Parsons Project - I Robot.

20. Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Live Rust.

21. The Who - Quadrophenia.

22. Eagles - Hell Freezes Over.

23. Van Morrison - Avalon Sunset.

24. Rolling Stones - Exile On Main Street.

25. Jimi Hendrix Experience - Are You Exoerienced?

26. Blondie - Parallel Lines.

27. The Who - Who's Next.

28. Sex Pistols - Never Mind The Bollocks.

29. The Beatles - Rubber Soul.

30. David Bowie - Station To Station.

31. Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young - Deja Vu.

32. Deacon Blue - Raintown.

33. David Bowie - Ziggy Stardust.

34. Dire Straits - Making Movies.

35. Pink Floyd - Pulse.

36. The Who - Live At Leeds.

37. Bob Dylan - Highway 61 Revisited.

38. The Clash - London Calling.

39. Oasis - Definitely Maybe.

40. Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Rust Never Sleeps.

41. Chris Rea - Blue Guitars box set.

42. David Bowie - Low.

43. Eagles - Hotel California.

44. Mike Oldfield - Tubular Bells.

45. The Beatles - Sgt. Pepper's...

46. Bruce Springsteen - Darkness On The Edge Of Town.

47. Pink Floyd - The Wall.

48. Dire Straits - Love Over Gold.

49. R.E.M. - Automatic For The People.

50. The Who - Tommy.

Sorry guys but I was asked.

@andyhuggins @raptordog @essexboy @latblaster

Anybody else who's bothered!...My poor fingertips:crying:


----------



## latblaster

Wow oh wow loz...I just spent a couple of minutes staring into space, while thinking about memories connected with those albums.

Too many favourites to mention....but so much good music there.


----------



## Mingster

Some good stuff there Laurie although I reckon only the first two Floyd albums and Live Rust would make my top 50. There's such a lot to choose from lol...


----------



## biglbs

Loz.............Good God man,,,,,,,,you had a power cut?


----------



## Greshie

Morning all 

Great list there Loz! brings back some memories for me too!

beautiful sunny morning here, -3.7 and a deep frost, easyontheeye sparky is coming today to connect the summerhouse to the national grid, so this morning's pull session is postponed to this evening .....

In the meantime I shall finish decorating the hall, and then once it's a little less arctic outside also continue to work on said summerhouse interior....

Have a good day whatever you are doing


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Thanks guys for your comments on my list, I was seriously apprehensive about tuning in here this morning!

Today I will be resuming my life and getting out more:rolleye:

I'm doing an early gym session to catch up on the week's training.

Next week, my sessions will be split more sensibly into 'Push', 'Pull', 'Legs' and 'Hi-Rep'.

Apart from Friday's high rep stuff, it's best to keep muscle grouping together. 

Have a good day, guys.


----------



## The Cheese

latblaster said:


> Sounds like Victory! :thumb:
> 
> I don't remember Duvall saying "victory" in such an almost sad way...has this been changed?


Man, this made me feel old yesterday.

I was watching a documentary on modern warfare on TV and had to explain to my 8 year old that I was born just 23 years after World War 2 ended.

Even worse, I had to own up to the fact that I was around whilst Vietnam was kicking off!


----------



## Greshie

I was born 12 years after WWII ended !


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> I was born 12 years after WWII ended !


----------



## latblaster

The 'nam...another sucess by 'merca.

You know that children in Vietnam, are still being born with deformities because of Agent Orange.


----------



## Laurieloz

@Greshie

Just a thought...

Could you list a few recommendations for classical music listening?

I often find a few pieces via YouTube but I need ideas.

I have periods at work during the night where I do a lot of computer work and enjoy something easy to listen to....


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> @Greshie
> 
> Just a thought...
> 
> Could you list a few recommendations for classical music listening?
> 
> I often find a few pieces via YouTube but I need ideas.
> 
> I have periods at work during the night where I do a lot of computer work and enjoy something easy to listen to....


easy to listen to? hmmmm

Mozart - piano concerto no 21, or any of his piano concertos

Beethoven, symphony no 3 - The Eroica , piano concerto no 5 - The Emperor

Shuman - Piano concerto

Rachmaninov - Piano concerto no 2

Britten:- A simple symphony, sea interludes from Peter Grimes, young person's guide to the orchestra.

Elgar :- chanson d'amour , enigma variations, violin concerto

Ralph Vaughan Williams:- Variations on a theme by Thomas Tallis, symphonia antarctica, The lark Ascending.

should start you off ................


----------



## latblaster

Don't anyone mention Gymnopody...or "what's the music from the British Airways ad" arrhhh!!


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> easy to listen to? hmmmm
> 
> Mozart - piano concerto no 21, or any of his piano concertos
> 
> Beethoven, symphony no 3 - The Eroica , piano concerto no 5 - The Emperor
> 
> Shuman - Piano concerto
> 
> Rachmaninov - Piano concerto no 2
> 
> Britten:- A simple symphony, sea interludes from Peter Grimes, young person's guide to the orchestra.
> 
> Elgar :- chanson d'amour , enigma variations, violin concerto
> 
> Ralph Vaughan Williams:- Variations on a theme by Thomas Tallis, symphonia antarctica, The lark Ascending.
> 
> should start you off ................


Great. They will keep me going for a while.

Thanks very much:thumb:

@latblaster That's by Satie I think.

Actually, Gary Numan did an electronic version as the b-side of "We Are Glass".

You'll sleep tonight knowing thatmg:


----------



## Mingster

Here's some classical music for you Laurie...


----------



## sxbarnes

Heres something to make sure you don't get too fat!

Who remembers Reebook's Belly's Gonna Get Ya? Think its only 13 years back, seems like yesterday!!


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> Here's some classical music for you Laurie...


Wow. I LOVE that!! Stirring stuff indeed! :thumb:

Epica. Is it a one-off project or are the normally members of a black metal group or something? h34r:

The guitarist especially looks like he wants to be letting rip somewhere else! :cursing:

I could imagine Jim Steinman producing something like this 

I'll play this again loud in my office tonight. Thanks mate:rockon:


----------



## Laurieloz

sxbarnes said:


> Heres something to make sure you don't get too fat!
> 
> Who remembers Reebook's Belly's Gonna Get Ya? Think its only 13 years back, seems like yesterday!!


Haha. Yeah. Good to see that again! 

It would probably be banned today by the hi-vis PC police for upsetting morbidly obese benefit scroungers!! :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. Yeah. Good to see that again!
> 
> It would probably be banned today by the hi-vis PC police for upsetting morbidly obese benefit scroungers!! :whistling:


This lift can only fit 2 scroungers, 1 vertically challenged and one fat belly/ Burp!


----------



## Laurieloz

sxbarnes said:


> This lift can only fit 2 scroungers, 1 vertically challenged and one fat belly/ Burp!


:laugh: That's about right.

On that note...Bed for me now. Couple of hours kip before the week's night shifts start again.

Have a good evening all


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> :laugh: That's about right.
> 
> On that note...Bed for me now. Couple of hours kip before the week's night shifts start again.
> 
> Have a good evening all


Have a good night at work ....


----------



## andyhuggins

that reebok tune takes me back guys


----------



## sxbarnes

Laurieloz said:


> :laugh: That's about right.
> 
> On that note...Bed for me now. Couple of hours kip before the week's night shifts start again.
> 
> Have a good evening all


Am nights from Tuesday meself...


----------



## andyhuggins

sxbarnes said:


> Am nights from Tuesday meself...


Yeah night shift did those for a few years


----------



## sxbarnes

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah night shift did those for a few years


I got 4 days! Then back to lates. Rd Sat+sun though. Prob is normally train 12-2pm when gym is quiet. ONly gonna be waking up at 2pm on nights. grrr


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah it can be a real struggle to fit in your training when you are on a rotating shift pattern.


----------



## Guest

Greshie said:


> Have a good night at work ....


****ing easy nite more like, sitting on that northern ass, doing computer work and driving around on a forklift, listening to rock.

Yes I am jealous


----------



## andyhuggins

At least he is listening to rock :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

So just to kick things off. How about cars from you youth?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> So just to kick things off. How about cars from you youth?


Ones I remember

Ford Anglia

Ford Cortina Mk 1 - my bro had an estate with wood trim down the outside

Singer Vogue

Hillman Imp

Sunbeam Rapier

Morris Oxford

Morris Minor

Austin Cambridge

Mini Minor

Wolseley something or other (my Aunt had one ... leather seats very plush!)

Austin A30 was it? can't remember

Ford Zodiac

Ford Zephr (sp)

Vauxhall Victor

sure I shall be able to recall more


----------



## andyhuggins

What was your first car @Greshie ?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> What was your first car @Greshie ?


Old Renault 12 .... ****ing awful thing ... heater never worked properly ... traded it in for a Ford Cortina Ghia that eventually got stolen and then went sensible for several years having Ford Fiesta's , VW's , a couple vauxhall Astra's, then was pursuaded to go up a gear and had a Merc 190 followed by the first 'C' Class, then an Audi A6, folowed by a Puegeot 206 (purely because I moved to a house with no off street parking and trying to manouvre the Audi was a pain) and now I have the Jag X type ....


----------



## andyhuggins

One hell of a selection mate 

My first car was a morris marina my parents gave mr the day I passed my test


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> One hell of a selection mate
> 
> My first car was a morris marina my parents gave mr the day I passed my test


I remember those ! preferred the old escorts as cars though...

I would have a Merc again but need to be convinced about build quality and reliability.. also the interior finish on some models isn't great ... so at the moment am gunning for a Jaguar XF (when they come down onto the price range I'm prepared to shell out on! )


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah I know what you mean. Mercs don't give much spec for the money.

Escort RS 2000 now that was a motor in it's time


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> ****ing easy nite more like, sitting on that northern ass, doing computer work and driving around on a forklift, listening to rock.
> 
> Yes I am jealous


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Here he is...The Southern lager-and-lime drinking, eel pie-eating Camden Town poofter!

Oi. What do you mean....driving around on a forklift then going to my plush, luxurious office listening to REAL rock music....

You're not far wrong. Spot on actually bud, how's tricks?  



Also, my list of albums is splendid! :whistling:


----------



## latblaster

They eat seaweed in wales -Laver Bread. It looks like & tastes like cow muck.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> They eat seaweed in wales -Laver Bread. It looks like & tastes like cow muck.


Not for me mate.

Pie and mash for me :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> They eat seaweed in wales -Laver Bread. It looks like & tastes like cow muck.


----------



## Laurieloz

Got to work and I'm snowed under with things that need doing.

May not be able to speak much tonightmg:

(Sighs of relief from the combined forces of the 45+ thread!)


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Got to work and I'm snowed under with things that need doing.
> 
> May not be able to speak much tonightmg:
> 
> (Sighs of relief from the combined forces of the 45+ thread!)


How rude of them mate. making you work. Don't they know who you are. No sigh of relief from me mate.

Still mulling over your top music list 

Talk soon mate


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> How rude of them mate. making you work. Don't they know who you are. No sigh of relief from me mate.
> 
> Still mulling over your top music list
> 
> Talk soon mate


Thanks mate.

Your request for cars...

I can't maych @Greshie 's superb list, but I've quickly found these classic British 70's sports cars....

No time to name them:crying:



I'll chat about these tomorrow


----------



## andyhuggins

Some epic cars there mate. Only wish I had the money 

catch you soon mate


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. Mercs don't give much spec for the money.
> 
> Escort RS 2000 now that was a motor in it's time


My first car was a yellow MK2 Escort and I have so many memories of it. Today, my daily driver is a Diesel Sh1troen C5 Estate, but when the weathers nice, out comes the yellow MK2 RS2000. :thumb:

Think I'll have to scan some old pics of my first Scort tomorrow...


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> My first car was a yellow MK2 Escort and I have so many memories of it. Today, my daily driver is a Diesel Sh1troen C5 Estate, but when the weathers nice, out comes the yellow MK2 RS2000. :thumb:
> 
> Think I'll have to scan some old pics of my first Scort tomorrow...


OMG you have one. Totally jealous. Can't wait for the pic's. You lucky son of a gun


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Some epic cars there mate. Only wish I had the money
> 
> catch you soon mate


Know what you mean mate. For now it's my little Peugeot 207.


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Your request for cars...
> 
> I can't maych @Greshie 's superb list, but I've quickly found these classic British 70's sports cars....
> 
> No time to name them:crying:
> 
> View attachment 139975
> View attachment 139978
> 
> 
> I'll chat about these tomorrow


I had the TR7, nice drive, but sh1t engine. Also had a 2.0s, 3.0s and a 2.8i Capri. I can remember me and the missus getting stuck up the local mountain (sight seeing :whistling: ). She had to be in by 10pm and and we got bogged in. Nightmare, as her old man would be waiting for us. Ended up taking this farmers dry stone wall apart to use for traction, while she tried driving and I tried pushing.


----------



## andyhuggins

Or my little fiesta. Have to say a great workhorse though.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> I had the TR7, nice drive, but sh1t engine. Also had a 2.0s, 3.0s and a 2.8i Capri. I can remember me and the missus getting stuck up the local mountain (sight seeing :whistling: ). She had to be in by 10pm and and we got bogged in. Nightmare, as her old man would be waiting for us. Ended up taking this farmers dry stone wall apart to use for traction, while she tried driving and I tried pushing.


My Mrs loved tr7's not for me. 2.8i capri now we are talking. My mate saved enough money to buy one went into the local show room to buy one and they wouldn't sell it to him. Sorry not on thread.


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> OMG you have one. Totally jealous. Can't wait for the pic's. You lucky son of a gun


Fvcking love it mate. It's so much fun, whether I am pottering in it or giving it a bit of beans. Mad how many people come and chat when you are parked up.

Few pics here and also on the rollers a few weeks back:


----------



## andyhuggins

I love them mate. My bud took me for a ride in his rally spec one a while ago. OMG it was awesome


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> I love them mate. My bud took me for a ride in his rally spec one a while ago. OMG it was awesome


I think it's just the sound that does it Mate. Trumpets on the carbs and a decent exhaust. That and it takes us back to our youth...

Your Buddy's car must be a quick one then if it's rally specced and I bet it sounds mental.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> I think it's just the sound that does it Mate. Trumpets on the carbs and a decent exhaust. That and it takes us back to our youth...
> 
> Your Buddy's car must be a quick one then if it's rally specced and I bet it sounds mental.


It sounds like AC/DC gone wild 

When I got out of the car I was apparently white as a ghost. Good times


----------



## Laurieloz

Some crazy cars for you...


----------



## Mingster

Laurieloz said:


> Wow. I LOVE that!! Stirring stuff indeed! :thumb:
> 
> Epica. Is it a one-off project or are the normally members of a black metal group or something? h34r:
> 
> The guitarist especially looks like he wants to be letting rip somewhere else! :cursing:
> 
> I could imagine Jim Steinman producing something like this
> 
> I'll play this again loud in my office tonight. Thanks mate:rockon:


No mate. All their stuff is like this. Been on the go since 2002 and have had several albums, Design Your Universe being my favourite. Love their stuff to bits


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> No mate. All their stuff is like this. Been on the go since 2002 and have had several albums, Design Your Universe being my favourite. Love their stuff to bits


Well thanks again mate.

I'll be investing in a couple I think:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Or my little fiesta. Have to say a great workhorse though.


My previous car was a Fiesta. I got the Climate variant with the heated front windscreen.

God, I miss that feature. Great little car.

As you say, solid and reliable.


----------



## biglbs

Just had a thought and pray it never happens....

Members of the group Slade found to be child abusers/molesters ,,,,,Christmas would be ruined forever,it would be Cliff/Shakin stevens or The pogues omg


----------



## mark_star

biglbs said:


> Just had a thought and pray it never happens....
> 
> Members of the group Slade found to be child abusers/molesters ,,,,,Christmas would be ruined forever,it would be Cliff/Shakin stevens or The pogues omg
> View attachment 140018


noooo don't say that


----------



## sxbarnes

Used to have an old heap hillman avenger. I called her Emma peel. No leather either? Wtf?


----------



## Greshie

sxbarnes said:


> Used to have an old heap hillman avenger. I called her Emma peel. No leather either? Wtf?


My parents had a Hillman Avenger in the 70's ... considered a nice car then!


----------



## Mingster

I had one of these until quite recently...


----------



## dt36

sxbarnes said:


> Used to have an old heap hillman avenger. I called her Emma peel. No leather either? Wtf?


Hillman Avenger :thumb: My mate had one of these and used to teach me to drive in it when I was 16. Was in really good nick to until we stuffed it following a local rally down some country lanes. He was absolutely gutted as he had done so much work to it.


----------



## dt36

Mingster said:


> I had one of these until quite recently...
> 
> View attachment 140099


The Quattro used to have a lovely sound to it.


----------



## Mingster

dt36 said:


> The Quattro used to have a lovely sound to it.


It was the GT F1 coupe. 1983. 2.3. It's the only car that I've ever regretted selling. Would have it back tomorrow tbh.


----------



## dt36

Mingster said:


> It was the GT F1 coupe. 1983. 2.3. It's the only car that I've ever regretted selling. Would have it back tomorrow tbh.


That would be worth a mint today. The standard Quattro was quick, so that must have been a proper mental case...


----------



## Mingster

dt36 said:


> That would be worth a mint today. The standard Quattro was quick, so that must have been a proper mental case...


Wouldn't care, I virtually gave it away. It had a stainless steel exhaust lol. You could hear it coming from miles away


----------



## dt36

Mingster said:


> Wouldn't care, I virtually gave it away. It had a stainless steel exhaust lol. You could hear it coming from miles away


If I remember right, wasn't that the exhaust you ripped off when sight seeing with the missus? :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

dt36 said:


> If I remember right, wasn't that the exhaust you ripped off when sight seeing with the missus? :thumb:


Aye. LOL. That's the one. Had it repaired free of charge on a lifetime guarantee Ah, that car had some good memories:innocent:


----------



## sxbarnes

Actually I loved the bloody thing. It only packed up when the radiator exploded! Got meself a Ford Fiesta for £70 and the Hillman was sold for scrap for £20. Haha

was at the age when everyone would go driving down country lanes etc at 17 years. Those bloody bends and those bloody trees kept getting in the way for most!


----------



## latblaster

As some are talking of cars...I remembered this!!!






"Mandy" way back then was Mandrax....


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> As some are talking of cars...I remembered this!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Mandy" way back then was Mandrax....


Haha. Saw this just as I was about to turn in and sleep off last night.

What a good song from a great album. Sweet Gene Vincent, etc.

Ian Dury was a brilliant poet and a unique performer. 

Playing Red Rose Speedway from Wings last night and now Bad Company, in the car.

I've ordered a 3CD+2DVD box set "Retrospective" from Epica. So impressed by their "Phantom" video that @Mingster put on here the other night


----------



## Mingster

Retrospective is indeed an Epic collection Something of a gift to fans as they normally tour constantly, but are currently having a forced break as the lead singer is pregnant. I'm sure they will be back next year though. A 'must see' event:thumb:


----------



## dt36

Found another one of my oldies in this vid. Opel Manta. Didn't have it long as I sold it on for a nice profit. Again though, not a bad old car.

And, as we're on the music theme of cars, it's tied in with a bit of "Stay wit' her Johnny" :thumb:

Recognise any of your oldies in there?


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

Woke up and watched @Mingster's Epica trailer. I'll be adding them to my 'must see' gig list.

I bet they're great live

@dt36 I expect being in one of those rally cars is like riding a rollercoaster. Scary stuff, rather watch it.

Looking at that video I reckon it's from the mid-80's?

Recognised a Vauxhall Astra Mk.1 in there. Had the thing about a month before it bit the dust!

No gym today. Care home visit.

Have a good afternoon


----------



## latblaster

Lorian's sorting the gangs out....at last!!!

Btw, Pugster told me he's left for good. A real shame as he is a good bloke with alot of experience & knowledge.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Lorian's sorting the gangs out....at last!!!
> 
> Btw, Pugster told me he's left for good. A real shame as he is a good bloke with alot of experience & knowledge.


It's a shame about Pugster isn't it. He'd simply had enough.:sad:

I've been close myself a few times, but it's the great people on this thread, my journal and other journals, and some of the other forums that keep me here.

I love all that and would miss you guys a lot.

I do regret not being able to start a thread anymore in Gen Con.

I have had a few ideas. One or two on very personal issues that I would find useful to get info and help on.

My mum's dementia, care homes, law regarding powers of attourney etc., but I dare not post these because although the majority of members are good, genuine people who would have advice - the idiot gangs see me as a target because I defend myself. They would be there instantly because it's me, and that would upset me greatly if I was talking about something deeply personal.

There are four main culprits who appear time and time again to argue for the sake of it and ridicule innocent members.

I seriously hope the Mods are eyeing the right ones and they are booted out for good!

I can't post this on Lorian's thread, as ironically, the daft lads would pounce immediately.

Said my piece. @Lorian I'm so pleased you are at last doing something about this.

.......Sorry guys.....back to the sensible adult forum


----------



## latblaster

Yes, Laurie I didn't want to post either as I knew I'd get some silly remarks.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Yes, Laurie I didn't want to post either as I knew I'd get some silly remarks.


My names have been submitted:thumbup1:


----------



## roadwarrior

Well I haven't had a cheat day in ages so I'm treating myself tonight with sausage, chips and beans.

That's 4 pork sausages BTW


----------



## Laurieloz

roadwarrior said:


> Well I haven't had a cheat day in ages so I'm treating myself tonight with sausage, chips and beans.
> 
> That's 4 pork sausages BTW


You're afforded a few luxuries mate...

Black forrest gateaux and icecream to follow? Haha:tt2:


----------



## roadwarrior

Laurieloz said:


> You're afforded a few luxuries mate...
> 
> Black forrest gateaux and icecream to follow? Haha:tt2:


Sadly no. I'll struggle to eat the main meal.

I've cooked the sausages on a rack in my oven so most of the fat will drain away.

Heinz baked beans though. :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

roadwarrior said:


> Sadly no. I'll struggle to eat the main meal.
> 
> I've cooked the sausages on a rack in my oven so most of the fat will drain away.
> 
> Heinz baked beans though. :thumb:


Good.

Heinz beans for me too, but I'm good and bad.....three breaded chicken steaks but a few oven chips - I do not own a deep fat fryermg:

Mrs. LL has also given me a gingerbread man for later. Wowwwww


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys. Loving the cheat meals


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> It's a shame about Pugster isn't it. He'd simply had enough.:sad:
> 
> I've been close myself a few times, but it's the great people on this thread, my journal and other journals, and some of the other forums that keep me here.
> 
> I love all that and would miss you guys a lot.
> 
> I do regret not being able to start a thread anymore in Gen Con.
> 
> I have had a few ideas. One or two on very personal issues that I would find useful to get info and help on.
> 
> My mum's dementia, care homes, law regarding powers of attourney etc., but I dare not post these because although the majority of members are good, genuine people who would have advice - the idiot gangs see me as a target because I defend myself. They would be there instantly because it's me, and that would upset me greatly if I was talking about something deeply personal.
> 
> There are four main culprits who appear time and time again to argue for the sake of it and ridicule innocent members.
> 
> I seriously hope the Mods are eyeing the right ones and they are booted out for good!
> 
> I can't post this on Lorian's thread, as ironically, the daft lads would pounce immediately.
> 
> Said my piece. @Lorian I'm so pleased you are at last doing something about this.
> 
> .......Sorry guys.....back to the sensible adult forum


Don't let them grind u down Hun. I haven't been targeted ( yet) so easy for me to say, but I know what u mean.


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> Well I haven't had a cheat day in ages so I'm treating myself tonight with sausage, chips and beans.
> 
> That's 4 pork sausages BTW


That's one thing I never do...sausage...but pork ewwww ....hope u enjoyed!


----------



## andyhuggins

Got to be Heinz baked beanz everytime


----------



## andyhuggins

Couple more epic cars. Sunbeam lotus, Lotus Cortina Mk1, 1600E cortina Mk2.


----------



## latblaster

The young lad's an embarrasment isn't he Andy? Just tries too hard.


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> That's one thing I never do...sausage...but pork ewwww ....hope u enjoyed!


Well I ended up with three sausages as my cat ate one. Just about managed it all but stuffed now.

@Skye666 Turkey sausages are worth a try if you don't like pork.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> The young lad's an embarrasment isn't he Andy? Just tries too hard.


I know what you mean mate. Just wish he would be himself. I will give it one last try.


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> I know what you mean mate. Just wish he would be himself. I will give it one last try.


Team of 26 people...& he's 16!!!

He really is young.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Team of 26 people...& he's 16!!!
> 
> He really is young.


Sorry mate. There are so many flaws in his last post. WTF


----------



## latblaster

I know....bless him. I bet his Mum's downstairs wondering what her 'little boy's up to'. Quite endearing really.

It's quite blissful on here otherwise...I was about to leave the forum, had not the boss stepped in today.


----------



## andyhuggins

Well all we can do is try to help.

Don't go mate I won't be on for much this week.

So choose a topic and lets go?


----------



## latblaster

First joint?


----------



## andyhuggins

In a churchyard in my local village. Just as it was getting dark. Took me f**king ages to get home 

Yours?


----------



## latblaster

My first...or so I thought, was actually black pepper!!!

Real one...at a party on sat night...with my then gf. I was off ma heed on 3 puffs I imagine.

Could -not- ever -smoke that stuff these days. Ever trip?


----------



## andyhuggins

Once and it was not pretty. Never again. A smoke now would probably be a step too far for me.

You tripped?


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Once and it was not pretty. Never again. A smoke now would probably be a step too far for me.
> 
> You tripped?


Did acid 3 times...yellow microdots. One tab lasted 8 + hours...very strong & amazing.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah I had some twisted dreams or thoughts :lol:


----------



## latblaster

What's next?


----------



## andyhuggins

What do people value in life more. Money, Family or themselves?


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> Well I ended up with three sausages as my cat ate one. Just about managed it all but stuffed now.
> 
> @Skye666 Turkey sausages are worth a try if you don't like pork.


Will Turkey sausage give me quads like those in ur avi?? If so il eat them everyday!!


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> What do people value in life more. Money, Family or themselves?


Myself 

And iv never done a joint


----------



## Laurieloz

Some strangely cryptic posts in here tonight.

@latblaster What's this about you nearly leaving us.

Quick catch up....

I like sausages.

I've smoked weed but nothing else and years ago and only at gigs!

Family.

Off to work now.


----------



## andyhuggins

Family for me. Answering my own question sad I know.


----------



## latblaster

Nearly logged off for good...but I think order has been returned.


----------



## andyhuggins

I think it has been restored mate. Just stay with us.


----------



## andyhuggins

Okay then. What song sums you up?


----------



## latblaster

Give me a few mins...

There are too many to say one in particular.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yooh the lab man back in the game @Laurieloz


----------



## latblaster

Most influential music wise...has to be Carlos...I worship his playing.


----------



## latblaster

The riff Carlos plays at 2:12.....


----------



## andyhuggins

Have to admit JLH has such a haunting voice. Just doesn't seem any effort. Santana great riffs


----------



## latblaster




----------



## latblaster

What about you Andy?


----------



## andyhuggins

Sorry mate I am useless at posting vids. Anyway how about "dimples" by JLH


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry mate I am useless at posting vids. Anyway how about "dimples" by JLH


Andy...copy the toolbar where the vid is,,,right click, select copy.

Then on the QR toolbar insert on second from right. Easy peasy, lemon...?


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks mate. I'll get my daughter onto it . Could take me a while


----------



## andyhuggins

Stevie Ray Vaughan. Loving him at the moment.


----------



## latblaster

Going to bed for a hamshank..I know too much info...22 days left & normal function returns......


----------



## andyhuggins

WHAT?


----------



## Laurieloz

I'll leave you two to it tonight.....


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey @Laurieloz I have no idea what just went ON ? please come on board mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

OMG what have I done?


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm still here mate, but I have to work at the same time. I'll try to post inbetween.

No, I just left you and latb to it, seemed like personal stuff!

No worries mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Okay then I'm off to Coventry. Seems I have upset the "45+ GANG"


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Okay then I'm off to Coventry. Seems I have upset the "45+ GANG"


No you haven't ... it's just that Latblaster has 'retired' for the night, Loz is playing with his fork lift truck and the rest of us are getting ready for bed! (in fact it's past my bedtime but I was sidetracked )


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Okay then I'm off to Coventry. Seems I have upset the "45+ GANG"


No no mate   

Nobody's upset.

As Greshie says, we're all cool with each other here.

I'm a bit busy (not on a forklift) with checking batch codes on stuff like brick cleaner and disinfectant...all gripping stuff in my little world you know! :wacko:

You're a great guy, And. Will that reassure you? :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

There you go, @andyhuggins . Things are great.


----------



## dt36

Well I had a decent back and biceps session this evening. Stiff legged deads, Yates rows, finished off with some movie style prison yard curls.

Might get the mountain bike out tomorrow for the first rule of Zombie land...


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Well I had a decent back and biceps session this evening. Stiff legged deads, Yates rows, finished off with some movie style prison yard curls.
> 
> Might get the mountain bike out tomorrow for the first rule of Zombie land...


Movie style prison yard curls:laugh:


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> Movie style prison yard curls:laugh:


Gotta get those prison curls in...


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Gotta get those prison curls in...


Hope you're not in jail tonight mate:wink:


----------



## Laurieloz

Nostalgia time again, chaps.

Today...Penny Arcade.... 


View attachment 140162


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I miss out on a lot of evening conversations, because I usually don't get in from work til quite late, have my tea and go to bed. But don't forget me! Here in spirit!. Morning y'all.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I miss out on a lot of evening conversations, because I usually don't get in from work til quite late, have my tea and go to bed. But don't forget me! Here in spirit!. Morning y'all.


It's okay, Dirk.

I didn't see much of last night on here either. Couple of our mates talking about something or other. :confused1:

Good to hear from you this morning anyway.

Have a nice day in the editing suite! 

While I'm here, car CD is "Dandy In The Underworld", the last album by T. Rex before Marc Bolan died.

Great single on it 'New York City'.

All the best, guys


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Will Turkey sausage give me quads like those in ur avi?? If so il eat them everyday!!


They sure will combined with heavy squats/leg extensions.


----------



## latblaster

Hey Laurie...like the new avi...do you remember Budgie?

"In the grip of the tyre fittershand"

and

Breadfan!!


----------



## latblaster




----------



## latblaster




----------



## Mingster

I was a big Budgie fan during my school days. Had their logo painted on my haversack lid lol...



In For the Kill was my favourite...


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys, Really sorry about last night. Internet connection was doing my head in :cursing:

I was just having a bad day 

Hope you guys can forgive me.


----------



## Laurieloz

Only just got up.....at 2.20pm! mg: Can't believe it!

@latblaster Love the Budgie vids....I've got the "Squawk" album.

@andyhuggins Once again mate....You haven't done anything wrong. Chin up pal, or I'll send Smiley back for another page of yellows!


----------



## latblaster

Yea, listening to Budgie...kerryst that brings back some memories...bottle of voddy, some leb & my best mate...getting very noisily wasted!

No hangovers in those days. I drank for queen & country!! :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Yea, listening to Budgie...kerryst that brings back some memories...bottle of voddy, some leb & my best mate...getting very noisily wasted!
> 
> No hangovers in those days. I drank for queen & country!! :thumb:


Fantastic. Oh those happy days we had then!

As I got up so sodding late, I've knocked my proposed workout on the head.

I'm listening to Squawk right now on my stereo. Wish my missus would let me have the net though.

Try the track 'Young Is A World". Epic stuff! :rockon:


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> Fantastic. *Oh those happy days we had then*!
> 
> As I got up so sodding late, I've knocked my proposed workout on the head.
> 
> I'm listening to Squawk right now on my stereo. Wish my missus would let me have the net though.
> 
> Try the track 'Young Is A World". Epic stuff! :rockon:


Yes mate, we did & it was all good fun. Far less competative...beer was warm & tasted of pish, girls were mostly sweet, & a good night out was a fiver!!


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Yes mate, we did & it was all good fun. Far less competative...beer was warm & tasted of pish, girls were mostly sweet, & a good night out was a fiver!!


Now it's upwards of £40 for a night on the town, beer at £3 a pint (but the real ale is better), and the girls are mostly rude and obnoxious! 

** Did you get my list okay?


----------



## Beats

Hows all the old farts getting on in here? Not been online for a while so need to catch up with everything hopefully all is good!


----------



## Laurieloz

Dizzee! said:


> Hows all the old farts getting on in here? Not been online for a while so need to catch up with everything hopefully all is good!


Jeeeezusss Goddamn!! Dizzzeeeeeeeee my man, how's it going mate?

I can't vouch for everyone, but we're having a laugh (usually)!

I'm okay, my journal's still trudging along also.

Good to hear from you again.

Been a long time, you must be almost 45 now


----------



## dt36

latblaster said:


> Yes mate, we did & it was all good fun. Far less competative...beer was warm & tasted of pish, girls were mostly sweet, & a good night out was a fiver!!


Petula Clark's "Down Town" playing in the background of your head when you read the next sentence:

Start in Wind Street, over to Quids In and finish off in Barons :beer: Oh, and hope you don't miss the mini-bus home...


----------



## andyhuggins

Anyone remember the tv series Budgie. I think it starred Adam Faith.


----------



## sxbarnes

Well I remember the Channel 4 repeats in the 80s....


----------



## andyhuggins

Not sure when the original was aired?


----------



## sxbarnes

1971 !! Out on DVD....

http://networkonair.com/shop/314-budgie-the-complete-series.html


----------



## andyhuggins

I was 9 then. How time flies.


----------



## sxbarnes

Youre not wrong Andy. The 90s seem like yesterday...


----------



## Laurieloz

Everything's budgies today:laugh:

I can't believe that show was so long ago, 1971!

Meanwhile, more budgies for you...



:wacko:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Everything's budgies today:laugh:
> 
> I can't believe that show was so long ago, 1971!
> 
> Meanwhile, more budgies for you...
> 
> View attachment 140191
> 
> 
> :wacko:


Liking the new avi mate

Whats with the budgie theme?

Your not Geoff Capes in disguise are you :confused1: @Laurieloz


----------



## andyhuggins

sxbarnes said:


> Youre not wrong Andy. The 90s seem like yesterday...


Yeah I Know its crazy


----------



## sxbarnes

Theres another thread about pubs in Reading. I can only remember the ones that have closed down, bar Wetherspoons of course...


----------



## andyhuggins

I'm not far from Reading. Boy that has changed too.


----------



## dt36

I called into Reading for some food a few months back while heading home from Tilbury Docks and saw big changes.

Spent 2 years from 16 years old at The Army Apprentice College in Arborfield and would try to get in some pubs down Reading on a Saturday night. Almost always ended up in the Boars Head, as they didn't give a monkeys about your age in there. Also used to go to place called The Sindlesham Mill with a group of girls we used to hang around with when I was 18.


----------



## andyhuggins

The Boars Head. That was a proper pub


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Liking the new avi mate
> 
> Whats with the budgie theme?
> 
> Your not Geoff Capes in disguise are you :confused1: @Laurieloz


Wish I had Geoff Capes' strength now!

No idea with the budgies mate...it's a bit bizarre that!


----------



## andyhuggins

Me too mate.

Bizarre is good


----------



## latblaster

dt36 said:


> Petula Clark's "Down Town" playing in the background of your head when you read the next sentence:
> 
> Start in *Wind Street,* over to Quids In and finish off in Barons :beer: Oh, and hope you don't miss the mini-bus home...


Haven't been there drinking in a looong time. And Barons!! All gone now... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Can't seem to place those places guys :confused1:


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Can't seem to place those places guys :confused1:


Abertawe, butty.


----------



## andyhuggins

Got that post confused with another one :confused1:


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Got that post confused with another one :confused1:


Andy...what have you been doing young man? If you've done the 'bad thing' again with those magazines....heaven help you my lad!!

You ok mate?  Really?


----------



## andyhuggins

No my mum found those ages ago :lol:

Yeah I'm okay thanks for asking mate. Things just got on top of me for a while.

They will get sorted. How are you doing mate?


----------



## latblaster

I had an upsetting morning, things got better. Then later my mum said " I keep thinking that he's coming back".

Too much to share openly on here..


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> I had an upsetting morning, things got better. Then later my mum said " I keep thinking that he's coming back".
> 
> Too much to share openly on here..


OMG mate. So sorry to hear that. If you want to let off steam etc just pm me. I don't know what other words to use.


----------



## andyhuggins

Do any of you guys still listen to vinyl?


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Do any of you guys still wear vinyl?


Edit,,,Sorry mate,Did you mean rubber?


----------



## andyhuggins

Thats another post that i am discussing with others mate. Feel free to join 

No I meant vinyl discs :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Liking the new avi mate
> 
> Whats with the budgie theme?
> 
> Your not Geoff Capes in disguise are you :confused1:


I don't quite understand why my avi is now a budgie either:rolleyes:

Wish I was a strong as old Geoff in his heyday...

Remember these TV cops:

Police Woman and Shoestring...

View attachment 140193
View attachment 140194


And I know it's only a few years ago, and apart from virtually copying The Sweeney, wasn't 'Life On Mars' great?


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> I don't quite understand why my avi is now a budgie either:rolleyes:
> 
> Wish I was a strong as old Geoff in his heyday...
> 
> Remember these TV cops:
> 
> Police Woman and Shoestring...
> 
> View attachment 140193
> View attachment 140194
> 
> 
> And I know it's only a few years ago, and apart from virtually copying The Sweeney, wasn't 'Life On Mars' great?
> 
> View attachment 140206
> View attachment 140207


Get back to work.


----------



## andyhuggins

Life on mars was a great series. Good sound track too


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Get back to work.


Love the tag at the bottom of your posts


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Thats another post that i am discussing with others mate. Feel free to join
> 
> No I meant vinyl discs :lol:


Oh no. mg:

This post disappeared earlier on in a lost draft.

It's turned up instead of my reply about vinyl.

Sorry Andy.

No I don't have a record player anymore.

But...has that great Mk.III Cortina got a vinyl roof.

I've lost it this time:wacko:

Oh dear me! :whistling:


----------



## Guest

andyhuggins said:


> Life on mars was a great series. Good sound track too


Stop distracting him, he's got a lot of shelves to fill.


----------



## Guest

andyhuggins said:


> Love the tag at the bottom of your posts


If you mean the 69 it's off ukskinheads, a member there.

Some good blokes there.


----------



## latblaster

One skin, two skin, three skin, FOUR skin!!


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Stop distracting him, he's got a lot of shelves to fill.


Not again :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> If you mean the 69 it's off ukskinheads, a member there.
> 
> Some good blokes there.


Will be looking into that then mate


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> One skin, two skin, three skin, FOUR skin!!


Good band mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Oh no. mg:
> 
> This post disappeared earlier on in a lost draft.
> 
> It's turned up instead of my reply about vinyl.
> 
> Sorry Andy.
> 
> No I don't have a record player anymore.
> 
> But...has that great Mk.III Cortina got a vinyl roof.
> 
> I've lost it this time:wacko:
> 
> Oh dear me! :whistling:


Maybe you have bird flu OMG :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Maybe you have bird flu OMG :lol:


Haha. Maybe I will be a crocodile tomorrow and shed some tears

@tkd67 Oi Oi Oi! Get back to your lemonade, you drinker of watered-down Panda Pops, you!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. Maybe I will be a crocodile tomorrow and shed some tears
> 
> @tkd67 Oi Oi Oi! Get back to your lemonade, you drinker of watered-down Panda Pops, you!


Waiting to see what you morph into mate 

Oi Oi Oi Great albums @tkd67


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Waiting to see what you morph into mate
> 
> Oi Oi Oi Great albums @tkd67


What would you like to see me as?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> What would you like to see me as?


A hippo or rhino.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> Do any of you guys still listen to vinyl?


I do. Got 2 technics 1210's and most of my favourite stuff is still on vinyl. Love it.


----------



## andyhuggins

I only ask as my daughter is wanting to buy vinyl. I remember it had a certain sound.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> A hippo or rhino.


Hmmmm. Dunno about that.

My mouth isn't as big as a hippo's, and rhinos are much more horny


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Hmmmm. Dunno about that.
> 
> My mouth isn't as big as a hippo's, and rhinos are much more horny


Only Mrs L can confirm that :lol:

What about a superhero?


----------



## Laurieloz

Oh she certainly can!  :blush: :w00t:

I'm already a superhero....how about this very special cow?

Album sleeve please?


----------



## Beats

Laurieloz said:


> Jeeeezusss Goddamn!! Dizzzeeeeeeeee my man, how's it going mate?
> 
> I can't vouch for everyone, but we're having a laugh (usually)!
> 
> I'm okay, my journal's still trudging along also.
> 
> Good to hear from you again.
> 
> Been a long time, you must be almost 45 now


I'm getting there like I've not trained in that long that I feel 85 mate haha

Glad to hear everyone's having banter as usual.

Not been on much had loads going on recently my grandad snot doing to good so been busy helping out getting him back and forward to hospital and doctors etc mainly just to help my mum out really. Got a new bit of a scare today though which will be for another thread. My heads spinning.

Training partner has gave up he refused to diet then told me that weights doesn't work he's not getting any bigger lol so thank fcuk he's gone tbh lol

Anyway it's good to be back and I will be more active on here again


----------



## Laurieloz

Dizzee! said:


> I'm getting there like I've not trained in that long that I feel 85 mate haha
> 
> Glad to hear everyone's having banter as usual.
> 
> Not been on much had loads going on recently my grandad snot doing to good so been busy helping out getting him back and forward to hospital and doctors etc mainly just to help my mum out really. Got a new bit of a scare today though which will be for another thread. My heads spinning.
> 
> Training partner has gave up he refused to diet then told me that weights doesn't work he's not getting any bigger lol so thank fcuk he's gone tbh lol
> 
> Anyway it's good to be back and I will be more active on here again


You look after your mum, mate. She's priceless and I am sorry about your grandaf.

Keep posting, it's good to hear from you again, bud


----------



## Laurieloz

Quick post before bed...

Morning all.

Gruellingly boring night at work trying to change stock locations around to make some more space.

Gym later.....I've set my alarm today, after yesterday's unplanned lie in!

In-car entertainment this morning courtesy of The Edgar Broughton Band and "Wasa Wasa" from 1972.

An acquired taste. Rather like Captain Beefheart but even weirder!

Have a good day everyone


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Quick post before bed...
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> Gruellingly boring night at work trying to change stock locations around to make some more space.
> 
> Gym later.....I've set my alarm today, after yesterday's unplanned lie in!
> 
> In-car entertainment this morning courtesy of The Edgar Broughton Band and "Wasa Wasa" from 1972.
> 
> An acquired taste. Rather like Captain Beefheart but even weirder!
> 
> Have a good day everyone


I once saw sun ra live at hackney empire. Now that was weird.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I once saw sun ra live at hackney empire. Now that was weird.


Haha. Bet it was. Very strange performers


----------



## Guest

andyhuggins said:


> A hippo or rhino.


Your to late Andy, his misses has already taken the pic, nice backside mate :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

morning all 

see Loz has morphed into a cow ! 

It took my laptop nearly 30 minutes to boot this morning (after a crash and staring at it's navel forever) .......... suspect it might be time to think about buying a new one!


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> morning all
> 
> see Loz has morphed into a cow !
> 
> It took my laptop nearly 30 minutes to boot this morning (after a crash and staring at it's navel forever) .......... suspect it might be time to think about buying a new one!


Do you have Malwarebytes & CC Cleaner? Both are free & will prolly help in sorting your pc out.


----------



## Guest

Morning all

Duties include..

Skip run

Buy building material

And chat with new care agency at 2pm @Greshie maybe an iPad for Xmas, can't fault mine, but there not cheap either


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Do you have Malwarebytes & CC Cleaner? Both are free & will prolly help in sorting your pc out.


I have similar apps ... do need to do a clean up sometime shortly, it has been getting slower and slightly unstable !


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> I have similar apps ... do need to do a clean up sometime shortly, it has been getting slower and slightly unstable !


Do you use AVG as a virus protector? If you need to upgrade to the pro versions...I might be able to help. 

All theoretical of course.....


----------



## Mingster

Laurieloz said:


> Oh she certainly can!  :blush: :w00t:
> 
> I'm already a superhero....how about this very special cow?
> 
> Album sleeve please?


Atom Heart Mother.

That brings back a memory or two. Somebodies Psychedelic Breakfast I believe lol...


----------



## Beats

Laurieloz said:


> You look after your mum, mate. She's priceless and I am sorry about your grandaf.
> 
> Keep posting, it's good to hear from you again, bud


I will do mate

Have a good day


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> Atom Heart Mother.
> 
> That brings back a memory or two. Somebodies Psychedelic Breakfast I believe lol...


Haha. Yes!

First one by the 'new', progressive Pink Floyd after Syd left.

Not a great album by any means. And 'Alan's Psychedelic Breakfast' is like someone frying an egg for twenty minutes.

Sowed the seeds for the greatness to come though!


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

Up at 1 on the dot. Gym for 2 on the dot.

Back to 'normal' avis later I think. And @tkd67 , there's nothing wrong with that ass:rolleyes:

@Greshie Hope your PC troubles get sorted.

Take it easy guys


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> Up at 1 on the dot. Gym for 2 on the dot.
> 
> Back to 'normal' avis later I think. And @tkd67 , there's nothing wrong with that ass:rolleyes:
> 
> @Greshie Hope your PC troubles get sorted.
> 
> Take it easy guys


Didn't I fooking tell you, not to use my bicep shot anymore. :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Didn't I fooking tell you, not to use my bicep shot anymore. :laugh:


Haha. Thought I'd get back to being myself. Too many cows and budgies and that stuff.

Are you at work tonight, yer Skol-and-blackcurrant drinking, Cockney knees-up Chas 'n' Dave worshipping Billingsgate pork pie hatted barrow boy, you?!:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi.

After a good workout 'pull' (thanks @Greshie , for the terminology) session. My journal is written.

Brief sidestep for my daily insult at @tkd67, and it's teatime, bed and work.

Enjoy your evening, guys.


----------



## andyhuggins

liking the avi shot mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> liking the avi shot mate.


Evening Andy.

Thanks. I haven't used that one for a while.

I thought I had better get back to the point of this site, bodybuilding, and post something that isn't a cartoon, album sleeve or a daft animal


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. Thought I'd get back to being myself. Too many cows and budgies and that stuff.
> 
> Are you at work tonight, yer Skol-and-blackcurrant drinking, Cockney knees-up Chas 'n' Dave worshipping Billingsgate pork pie hatted barrow boy, you?!:laugh:


Naw swapped my 12 hr night shifts to 12 hr day shifts , back tomorrow :no:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Evening Andy.
> 
> Thanks. I haven't used that one for a while.
> 
> I thought I had better get back to the point of this site, bodybuilding, and post something that isn't a cartoon, album sleeve or a daft animal


It was good to see different avi's.

See you are getting the training sorted then mate


----------



## Guest

andyhuggins said:


> It was good to see different avi's.
> 
> See you are getting the training sorted then mate


To right Andy, that Northern todger is getting a 100 strokes, oops i mean reps daily :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> To right Andy, that Northern todger is getting a 100 strokes, oops i mean reps daily :laugh:


It could be both mate :lol:

Better ask @Laurieloz


----------



## Laurieloz

Oi you guys!

:laugh: Reps yes, strokes... :whistling:

Watch it or I'll turn into a lion, or a great white


----------



## andyhuggins

Anything but the budgie with the evil eye :wacko:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Anything but the budgie with the evil eye :wacko:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> View attachment 140272
> View attachment 140273


OMG NOOOOOOOOOOO. (runs for the crucifix) :lol:


----------



## latblaster




----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


>


Great track @latblaster. I just prefer them separately to be honest.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


>


Did you see the live concert on tv years ago, John Lee Hooker and Friends?

It was to promote the "Mr. Lucky" album. Eric Clapton, Robert Cray, Bonnie Raitt, Santana etc. All these great guitarists on one stage. Brilliant


----------



## andyhuggins

No I missed that one mate. How long ago was that?


----------



## latblaster

Can't post..I'm wasted...gnight my brothers...


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Can't post..I'm wasted...gnight my brothers...


Good Night my Brother. Keep save.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> No I missed that one mate. How long ago was that?


1991.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Can't post..I'm wasted...gnight my brothers...


Night mate:sleeping:


----------



## Laurieloz

Just me again...... Twiddles thumbs and toes......tum te tum......la la la......yawn.....soon be six:whistling:


----------



## latblaster

Mornin' alll gotta thick head now....had a few too many sherbits.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Mornin' alll gotta thick head now....had a few too many sherbits.


Well, then you must go back to bed mate. Sleep it off, then eat a full English (or Welsh) brekkie.

Otherwise, how's things?


----------



## latblaster

Hi mate...as good as can be expected. Dec here I come. :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Evening all.

Just finished my high-rep workout and filled out my journal.

Enjoying a Tiger Beer right now and a nice relaxing night tonight at home after the week's work.

Bit quiet on here isn't it?


----------



## Mingster

Quiet night for me tonight. Long journey South tomorrow to visit the grandkids.


----------



## Greshie

Well I'm sat in the kitchen whilst the fitters lay laminate flooring in the lounge and hallway, they've just about done the hall and I'm waiting for them to tell me they can't do the lounge today..................... It's not their fault given the complexity of the job, but the estimator at Carpetright should have known how long the job would take when he priced it...


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> Quiet night for me tonight. Long journey South tomorrow to visit the grandkids.


Have a safe journey mate. Always nice to spend some time with family


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Well I'm sat in the kitchen whilst the fitters lay laminate flooring in the lounge and hallway, they've just about done the hall and I'm waiting for them to tell me they can't do the lounge today..................... It's not their fault given the complexity of the job, but the estimator at Carpetright should have known how long the job would take when he priced it...


Absolutely mate. What time do they call this??

I don't blame you though for having it fitted. It's niggly fiddly stuff and back breaking work.

I've done my lounge and back room and both my step-daughters' houses. Never again! :crying:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Absolutely mate. What time do they call this??
> 
> I don't blame you though for having it fitted. It's niggly fiddly stuff and back breaking work.
> 
> I've done my lounge and back room and both my step-daughters' houses. Never again! :crying:


Exactly, I could have got my handyman to do it, but I thought it would be a lot of work for him. I have to say so far they have done a really good job....


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all. just got back from a few days away. So good to be home  Wife and daughters out till later. Nice surprise in the fridge thou a few bottles of cider :beer:

So going to chill and have a chat with you guys. Hope u all are ok?


----------



## latblaster

Yup, I'm fine thanks Andy. Used to like zoider....& ofc as a kid I drank Bulmers & Merrydown, but in later years (much) I liked some of the speciality ones.

What do you drink mate...please don't tell me it's White Lightening...!! :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

What ever the wife gets to be honest mate. Hence I am drinking bulmers.

White Lightning OMG :lol:

You recovered from last night?


----------



## latblaster

Yeees...I did feel little rough this morning. Had a good sesh in the gym though & I think that sorted me out.

Just made the mistake of talking with another 25 yo on here, who knows the meaning of life...he thinks the answer's in a Vial though.


----------



## andyhuggins

Nothing like a gym session to sort the head out 

Bet that was interesting 

Why is it always in a vial?


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm not keen on cider.

I remember when I first started drinking I was 17 and had a night out on Woodpecker.

I ender up throwing up stomach lining. It was awful.

It took me three days to recover and put me off it for life!.

If I'm really desperate and have no beer at home, Mrs.LL sometimes takes pity pn my hangdog expression and gives me a can of her Magners.

Which isn't bad actually! 

Nice to have you back @andyhuggins Doesn't seem like you've been away!


----------



## latblaster

I think that way too many people are looking for the quick fix, & there are so many 'fixes' available in different forms.

Whether it's a drug/sex/car...it all boils down to more or less the same thing. No one is content with feeling "ok", they've got to feel awesome or whatever.

Still, this subject is essay material....


----------



## Classic one

Not bad cider I prefer Strongbow myself...


----------



## andyhuggins

@Laurieloz I am the same with gin. Got hammered on it in my teens. (many years ago) Hate the smell of it even now.

LOL I havn't been away from here much. It's you guys magnetic personalities. I just havn't been at home. Better connection here :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> I think that way too many people are looking for the quick fix, & there are so many 'fixes' available in different forms.
> 
> Whether it's a drug/sex/car...it all boils down to more or less the same thing. No one is content with feeling "ok", they've got to feel awesome or whatever.
> 
> Still, this subject is essay material....


Totally agree mate


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I am the same with gin. Got hammered on it in my teens. (many years ago) Hate the smell of it even now.
> 
> LOL I havn't been away from here much. It's you guys magnetic personalities. I just havn't been at home. Better connection here :lol:


I had the same experience with Pernoid bloody hate the smell of it now...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I had the same experience with Pernoid bloody hate the smell of it now...


Now I love pernod. Just love aniseed 

I remember aniseed drops as a kid.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Now I love pernod. Just love aniseed
> 
> I remember aniseed drops as a kid.


Yes but when you where a kid Aniseed drop didn't get you s*** faced..


----------



## latblaster

I went through a phase of drinking Creme de Menthe & Pernod....I sh!t you not!

My god, just the thought of it now....:eek:


----------



## Laurieloz

I went through a period around 1993-4 when I was at RAF Brampton, getting a taste for Bacardi.

Me, a mate and his wife took it in turns to buy the Bacardi or the Coke every night!

My training suffered greatly for a few months until I was posted to RAF Waddington in '95.

I met new mates and stopped drinking altogether for three years.

Then I met my future missus and he got me on the straight and narrow (a bit)!

Then I discovered real ale.... :crying:


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> I think that way too many people are looking for the quick fix, & there are so many 'fixes' available in different forms.
> 
> Whether it's a drug/sex/car...it all boils down to more or less the same thing. No one is content with feeling "ok", they've got to feel awesome or whatever./
> 
> Still, this subject is essay material....


Well I am ok after after two bottles red/1 gram coke/wiz to take paranoid attacks away/an E /some more wine/night nurse....10 weeks sleep:innocent:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> I went through a phase of drinking Creme de Menthe & Pernod....I sh!t you not!
> 
> My god, just the thought of it now....:eek:


OMG that is e mental drink. Or would make you mental


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> I went through a period around 1993-4 when I was at RAF Brampton, getting a taste for Bacardi.
> 
> Me, a mate and his wife took it in turns to buy the Bacardi or the Coke every night!
> 
> My training suffered greatly for a few months until I was posted to RAF Waddington in '95.
> 
> I met new mates and stopped drinking altogether for three years.
> 
> Then I met my future missus and he got me on the straight and narrow (a bit)!
> 
> Then I discovered real ale.... :crying:


You married a manmg:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> I went through a phase of drinking Creme de Menthe & Pernod....I sh!t you not!
> 
> My god, just the thought of it now....:eek:


Yeeeeuch!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I went through a period around 1993-4 when I was at RAF Brampton, getting a taste for Bacardi.
> 
> Me, a mate and his wife took it in turns to buy the Bacardi or the Coke every night!
> 
> My training suffered greatly for a few months until I was posted to RAF Waddington in '95.
> 
> I met new mates and stopped drinking altogether for three years.
> 
> Then I met my future missus *and he got me on* the straight and narrow (a bit)!
> 
> Then I discovered real ale.... :crying:


Is there something you want to tell us mate :lol:


----------



## Classic one

I liked Drambui that was real nice...


----------



## Laurieloz

Aaaaarrrrghhh. mg:

Hahahahahaaa. Where did the 's' go???

Oh noooooooooo!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Your not posting from a closet are you :whistling:  :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Proof..... :rolleye:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Proof..... :rolleye:
> 
> View attachment 140345
> View attachment 140346


PHEW fair play mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> Aaaaarrrrghhh. mg:
> 
> Hahahahahaaa. Where did the 's' go???
> 
> Oh noooooooooo!!!


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand the truth


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> PHEW fair play mate :thumb:


That could be photoshopped....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> That could be photoshopped....


NOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Laurieloz




----------



## phoenix1980

Laurieloz said:


> Poof..... :rolleye:
> 
> View attachment 140345
> View attachment 140346


Fixed  Sorry loz couldnt resist, dont worry we know your a red hot blooded happily married man, anyway I was going to tag you but fixed your post instead. I was at work and I heard a radio advert, I know your an eagles fan so I thought Id link this for you to check out :-

http://www.getmein.com/rock-and-pop/eagles-tickets.html?cid=googlea&refid=eagles&gclid=COj8j8HR57oCFZCWtAodmHwAqQ


----------



## Laurieloz

biglbs said:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaand the truth


----------



## biglbs

phoenix1980 said:


> Fixed  Sorry loz couldnt resist, dont worry we know your a red hot blooded happily married man, anyway I was going to tag you but fixed your post instead. I was at work and I heard a radio advert, I know your an eagles fan so I thought Id link this for you to check out :-
> 
> http://www.getmein.com/rock-and-pop/eagles-tickets.html?cid=googlea&refid=eagles&gclid=COj8j8HR57oCFZCWtAodmHwAqQ


We thought he was....mmm


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> View attachment 140348


----------



## Laurieloz

phoenix1980 said:


> Fixed  Sorry loz couldnt resist, dont worry we know your a red hot blooded happily married man, anyway I was going to tag you but fixed your post instead. I was at work and I heard a radio advert, I know your an eagles fan so I thought Id link this for you to check out :-
> 
> http://www.getmein.com/rock-and-pop/eagles-tickets.html?cid=googlea&refid=eagles&gclid=COj8j8HR57oCFZCWtAodmHwAqQ


Thanks mate. Good of you.

But I'be seen them a couple of times and I'm not going to shell out £110 a ticket. The money-grabbing f*ckers!

Cheers anyway:beer:


----------



## phoenix1980

AH nps Loz should have known youd have seen them lol, the advert made it sound like a massive thing quite right money is tight these days.


----------



## andyhuggins

£110 is pretty steep.


----------



## Laurieloz

phoenix1980 said:


> AH nps Loz should have known youd have seen them lol, the advert made it sound like a massive thing quite right money is tight these days.


A great live act. Spotlessly accurate and such brilliant musicians.

I saw them at Wembley in '96 and MEN (not men!!, Manchester!), in 2000.

After Australian Pink Floyd in Feb, I'm looking out for Epica, a band from Holland that @Mingster found here last week.

We'll see.

How ya doin' anyway?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> £110 is pretty steep.


Effing right it is!

Plus the travelling, hotel, beer. £300 bloody notes!

I live in Hull.


----------



## phoenix1980

Im doing not bad, felt a bit under the weather so pushed myself into the gym done some cardio. I then sat on the leg press and decided to destroy my legs and completely drain myself. I put the weight up to the heaviest it would go 202.5kgs, by the time I was finished I had very wobbly legs and a nice euphoric high feeling  Anyway Im off now got to be up at 4.30am for work


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm sat here posting away and it's good fun 'cos I'm usually at work:sad: , but I put a film on and I'm missing it.

It's called "Justice", Nicholas Cage. On the other night.

Is it worth starting again? Anybody seen it?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Effing right it is!
> 
> Plus the travelling, hotel, beer. £300 bloody notes!
> 
> I live in Hull.


How much of that would be beer? :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

phoenix1980 said:


> Im doing not bad, felt a bit under the weather so pushed myself into the gym done some cardio. I then sat on the leg press and decided to destroy my legs and completely drain myself. I put the weight up to the heaviest it would go 202.5kgs, by the time I was finished I had very wobbly legs and a nice euphoric high feeling  Anyway Im off now got to be up at 4.30am for work


Fantastic leg stuff there bud. It's a great feeling doing leg presses to the max. :thumbup1:

Habe a good kip. Sorry you're working on a Saturday thoughmg:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I'm sat here posting away and it's good fun 'cos I'm usually at work:sad: , but I put a film on and I'm missing it.
> 
> It's called "Justice", Nicholas Cage. On the other night.
> 
> Is it worth starting again? Anybody seen it?


Never seen it mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> How much of that would be beer? :whistling:


Haha.

Usually I'll get a big gig like that early on, have a meal, about six pints, see the concert, go back out and carry on.

There's a terrific venue in Sheffield called the Leadmill.

You have tickets for the band. See that, then it turns into a nightclub and you can stay in there.

I saw Tame Impala there last year and got back to the hotel at 4 in the morning.

I always make a good day out out of it!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Haha.
> 
> Usually I'll get a big gig like that early on, have a meal, about six pints, see the concert, go back out and carry on.
> 
> There's a terrific venue in Sheffield called the Leadmill.
> 
> You have tickets for the band. See that, then it turns into a nightclub and you can stay in there.
> 
> I saw Tame Impala there last year and got back to the hotel at 4 in the morning.
> 
> I always make a good day out out of it!


That sounds like an epic venue. Got to make a night of it for sure :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> That sounds like an epic venue. Got to make a night of it for sure :thumb:


F#%&*in' superb place mate.

Sheffield, like Leeds, Scarborough and York are the best nights out in Yorkshire.

Any venues near you I might have heard of, or been to?


----------



## andyhuggins

To be fair mate the best venues are in London. O2, Wembley, Hammersmith, some of the small hmv venues are good. Earls court was manic with the Arctic Monkeys a few weeks back.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> To be fair mate the best venues are in London. O2, Wembley, Hammersmith, some of the small hmv venues are good. Earls court was manic with the Arctic Monkeys a few weeks back.


I heard about the Arctic Monkeys gig. You took your son, didn't you (or did he take you?).

I've seen bands in London of course, but apart from big gigs at Wembley, it's going back to the early 90's.

Saw The Beautiful South at the Town & Country Club in 1989. Is that place still there?

It's @tkd67 's neck of the woods isn't it? Camden Town. People selling dodgy gear and lighting joss sticks!:laugh: 

Nowt against Londoner's at all mate. Good, hard working people. Except the suits.

You know it's only banter with me and tkd67


----------



## andyhuggins

No my daughter mate :lol:

Love Camden Town mate. What a mix of people etc.

I love the banter mate. It's great :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

I see the wise-cracking second-hand car dealer has thrown in a like.

So he's lurking around. Watching. Waiting to pounce with some dribble about whippets, suet puddings or racing pigeons.

Where is he? Show yer face, you washboard-tapping, monkey-suited geeeeeezer!  @tkd67


----------



## andyhuggins

@tdk67 the silence is deafening :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> @tdk67 the silence is deafening :lol:


Not to worry.

Do you like The Alan Parsons Project, Andy?


----------



## andyhuggins

I have heard of them but never listened to them mate. Post a song if you can.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I have heard of them but never listened to them mate. Post a song if you can.


I can't post videos, it's so frustrating!

Look them up on YouTube if you can.

Key tracks: Old And Wise, Time, Day After Day.

Brilliantly-produced material, if melancholy in their lyrics.


----------



## andyhuggins

Just listened to "old and wise" A good track.

I can see myself sat on the hills at the back of my house looking at the clouds and totally chilling.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Just listened to "old and wise" A good track.
> 
> I can see myself sat on the hills at the back of my house looking at the clouds and totally chilling.


I want that at my funeral. Colin Blunstone sings on that.

Play Day After Day and tell me it doesn't affect you. I can't hear it without breaking down a bit.


----------



## andyhuggins

Okay I'll give it a whirl.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I want that at my funeral. Colin Blunstone sings on that.
> 
> Play Day After Day and tell me it doesn't affect you. I can't hear it without breaking down a bit.


Sorry but f**k me mate. That brought me to tears.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry but f**k me mate. That brought me to tears.


I'm sorry Andy, I didn't mean that to happen. But what an amazing song!

If you really want to get into this...try their epic 'Silence And I'.

Another one, unconnected is by Annie Haslam. "Going Home".

I am sorry. I've poured a massive whisky and I'm trawling YouTube myself.


----------



## Classic one

Sorry to say Chaps but this is getting deep...:cool:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I'm sorry Andy, I didn't mean that to happen. But what an amazing song!
> 
> If you really want to get into this...try their epic 'Silence And I'.
> 
> Another one, unconnected is by Annie Haslam. "Going Home".
> 
> I am sorry. I've poured a massive whisky and I'm trawling YouTube myself.


Hey mate don't apologise. Certain music does that to me.

This i will look into mate thanks 

glad it is a massive one buddy  Enjoy.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Sorry to say Chaps but this is getting deep...:cool:


Sorry mate. love your avi the bananna splits right?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry mate. love your avi the bananna splits right?


Yes that's right just something I liked as a kid...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Yes that's right just something I liked as a kid...


great when i was a kid


----------



## andyhuggins

Arabian knights. What were the other cartoons?


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Yes that's right just something I liked as a kid...


Great programme. Bingo, Fleagle, Droopy and Snorky!!



Remember the Dickies' single in 1979...bringing punk into it.

Had that on yellow vinyl!


----------



## andyhuggins

@Laurieloz how big is that whiskey?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Great programme. Bingo, Fleagle, Droopy and Snorky!!
> 
> View attachment 140352
> 
> 
> Remember the Dickies' single in 1979...bringing punk into it.
> 
> Had that on yellow vinyl!


What was that called?

I remember when coloured discs were all the rage


----------



## Classic one

Never liked punk...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Never liked punk...


have to say some was awesome. Sorry


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> have to say some was awesome. Sorry


Each to there own Andy,I was more into Bowie...Bet you liked funky moped by Jasper Carrot...


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> What was that called?
> 
> I remember when coloured discs were all the rage


It was called...you guessed it...."Banana Splits"....of all things! 

The whisky I have is from a bottle of Glenmorangie that could be 40 years old!

My wife was clearing out some stuff from my mother's and found it unopened in a box.

My dad didn't drink whiskey, but used to get visits at work from sales reps. I believe he was given it.

My dad retired in 1989! 

I'm thoroughly enjoying it!


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Each to there own Andy,I was more into Bowie...Bet you liked funky moped by Jasper Carrot...


Oh yeah had it on 12 inch :lol:

Bowie have to admit is an awesome guy. I just have to be in the mood.


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Each to there own Andy,I was more into Bowie...Bet you liked funky moped by Jasper Carrot...


 Funky bloody moped!! That's not punk! Jasper Carrott!! mg:

Each to their own.

I love Bowie, especially the mid-late 70's 'Berlin' era. And I love punk too.

I'm very eclectic in my tastes. :rockon:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> It was called...you guessed it...."Banana Splits"....of all things!
> 
> The whisky I have is from a bottle of Glenmorangie that could be 40 years old!
> 
> My wife was clearing out some stuff from my mother's and found it unopened in a box.
> 
> My dad didn't drink whiskey, but used to get visits at work from sales reps. I believe he was given it.
> 
> My dad retired in 1989!
> 
> I'm thoroughly enjoying it!


 

Sounds like a good blend mate 

Well cheers to your MUM and DAD the mate. ENJOY :beer:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> It was called...you guessed it...."Banana Splits"....of all things!
> 
> The whisky I have is from a bottle of Glenmorangie that could be 40 years old!
> 
> My wife was clearing out some stuff from my mother's and found it unopened in a box.
> 
> My dad didn't drink whiskey, but used to get visits at work from sales reps. I believe he was given it.
> 
> My dad retired in 1989!
> 
> I'm thoroughly enjoying it!


And why the hell not Loz.... :bounce:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like a good blend mate
> 
> Well cheers to your MUM and DAD the mate. ENJOY :beer:


That's what I say.

Been a sad couple of years really.

I'm keeping an eye on my mum.

Anyway I don't want to go there tonight.

I'm getting another whiskey I think


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah baby :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins

Got me thinking about coloured discs etc. Remember ep's?


----------



## Classic one

Do you remember the picture discs....


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah baby :beer:


Haha. I've forgotten about trying to watch the "Justice" film.

Mrs. LL went to bed with a stinking cold three hours ago now.

I've been watching BBC4 (sort of) while taling to you great guys.

Paul McCartney & Wings.

Background stuff while I natter away boring you to death! :wacko:

Hell, my bones ache after today!


----------



## andyhuggins

OMG yeah.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. I've forgotten about trying to watch the "Justice" film.
> 
> Mrs. LL went to bed with a stinking cold three hours ago now.
> 
> I've been watching BBC4 (sort of) while taling to you great guys.
> 
> Paul McCartney & Wings.
> 
> Background stuff while I natter away boring you to death! :wacko:
> 
> Hell, my bones ache after today!


Bless Mrs LL hope she is good in the morning.

Film what film lol.

That was an epic session mate :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

EPs started in the 1950's with the 3-track singles by Elvis and Little Richard.

Perhaps the most famous was The Beatles' Magical Mystery Tour double EP in '67.

I loved Motorhead & Girlschool's "St. Valentine's Day Massacre". 'Please Don't Touch' is f*ckin' awesome!

Apparently Lemmy isn't too good these days.

Picture discs. One I have is Lynyrd Skynyrd's 'Freebird' 12" single, with the gun on it.

Iron Maiden ones are worth a mint!


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Bless Mrs LL hope she is good in the morning.
> 
> Film what film lol.
> 
> That was an epic session mate :thumb:


"Justice". Nicholas Cage. I'll watch it tomorrow night now.

I've enjoyed this, Andy and @Classicone .

Seems ages ago now!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> EPs started in the 1950's with the 3-track singles by Elvis and Little Richard.
> 
> Perhaps the most famous was The Beatles' Magical Mystery Tour double EP in '67.
> 
> I loved Motorhead & Girlschool's "St. Valentine's Day Massacre". 'Please Don't Touch' is f*ckin' awesome!
> 
> Apparently Lemmy isn't too good these days.
> 
> Picture discs. One I have is Lynyrd Skynyrd's 'Freebird' 12" single, with the gun on it.
> 
> Iron Maiden ones are worth a mint!


I had a Queen ep.

No he is reported to be very ill. What a legend of a group.

Freebird pic disc that is epic.

I have a ramones pic disc of "you don't come close".


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> "Justice". Nicholas Cage. I'll watch it tomorrow night now.
> 
> I've enjoyed this, Andy and @Classicone .
> 
> Seems ages ago now!


Good call mate 

Yeah this is the best it has been for ages :rockon: Opps sorry that sounds sad.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I had a Queen ep.
> 
> No he is reported to be very ill. What a legend of a group.
> 
> Freebird pic disc that is epic.
> 
> I have a ramones pic disc of "you don't come close".


Great music there mate.

Just found these...


----------



## andyhuggins

Motorhead and girls school what a great track.

That skynrd pic is from there greatest hits I think?

Loved motorheads drummer?


----------



## Classic one

That disc with the gun on looks great....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> That disc with the gun on looks great....


Skynyrd awesome band.


----------



## Classic one

Did they say you got a free razor blade with on of his records...


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Motorhead and girls school what a great track.
> 
> That skynrd pic is from there greatest hits I think?
> 
> Loved motorheads drummer?


I'm sure Animal from Motorhead must have got his name from the Muppets' drummer?"



Great Skynyrd sleeve yes!


----------



## andyhuggins

Err don't quite follow you there mate?


----------



## Classic one

Skynrd did he do a song about some one called Suzanna...could be wrong..


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I'm sure Animal from Motorhead must have got his name from the Muppets' drummer?"
> 
> View attachment 140355
> 
> 
> Great Skynyrd sleeve yes!


Animal thats his name. Thanks mate


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Err don't quite follow you there mate?


Some of his tracks where slow and drawn out. .


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Skynrd did he do a song about some one called Suzanna...could be wrong..


Unfortunately mate, that was Leonard Cohen I think.

Lynyrd Skynyrd were an American rock band.

I know wherer you're coming from...a lot of people think Jethro Tull is a person, not a band.

Anyway, I forgot you're in Hull like me...what's it doing on the East side tonight?


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Skynrd did he do a song about some one called Suzanna...could be wrong..


Lynyrd skynrd Look up "freebird" mate one epic track as far as i am concerned.


----------



## andyhuggins

Crossed wires there guys.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Unfortunately mate, that was Leonard Cohen I think.
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd were an American rock band.
> 
> I know wherer you're coming from...a lot of people think Jethro Tull is a person, not a band.
> 
> Anyway, I forgot you're in Hull like me...what's it doing on the East side tonight?


Yes Loz that's the chap I knew Id get there in the end....


----------



## andyhuggins

I'm out for today guys.

Thanks for an awesome chat it was great :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> Unfortunately mate, that was Leonard Cohen I think.
> 
> Lynyrd Skynyrd were an American rock band.
> 
> I know wherer you're coming from...a lot of people think Jethro Tull is a person, not a band.
> 
> Anyway, I forgot you're in Hull like me...what's it doing on the East side tonight?


****ing raining as usual , with the smell of pie and chips , coupled with flat brown ale, too boot


----------



## Guest

Anyways, to much fun this G,Nite


----------



## Laurieloz

Okay lads.

On that note, I'm going to have to call it a day and turn in for the night:sleeping:

After three Tiger Beers and the equivalent of about six aged malt whiskies my head hurtsmg:

Take care fellas. Good night:thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Cheers chaps ,chat tomorrow...


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Anyways, to much fun this G,Nite


Too late geezer. Missed it.

Or was you waiting till I cleared off?!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Okay lads.
> 
> On that note, I'm going to have to call it a day and turn in for the night:sleeping:
> 
> After three Tiger Beers and the equivalent of about six aged malt whiskies my head hurtsmg:
> 
> Take care fellas. Good night:thumb:


oo. which malt?


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> oo. which malt?


Hi Dirk,

My wife found an unopened 12-year old bottle of Glenmorangie a few weeks ago at my mothers house.

It was in a box and was probably given to my dad by a sales rep over twenty years ago.

I reckon it could have been over 35 years old.

I opened it a couple of weeks ago and enjoyed a fair few measures last night.

It was utterly wonderful!

My head was banging last night after that and some Tiger Beers but surprisingly I've woken up feeling good

What's your plans for the weekend mate?


----------



## mark_star

blimey you lot couldn't stop talking last night, I had the Dickies on yellow and Cruel for cats on brown, amongst others


----------



## mark_star

oh and whiskey, never again, just too ill one night in Spain


----------



## biglbs

Morning tappers and shunters






''On behalf of the committee I would like to make....''


----------



## Laurieloz

Haha. Yeah, it was a bit like that last night on here.

Catching up with all sorts of stuff!

Today, gym later on to do my final session of the week.

Apart from that nothing really planned.

Definitely leave the chatting out tonight though. Gotta catch up with some telly.

Have a good weekend guys


----------



## Classic one

So Loz have you got a thick head then...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> So Loz have you got a thick head then...


No mate. Oddly.

Up at 8 feeling good! 

You okay?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> No mate. Oddly.
> 
> Up at 8 feeling good!
> 
> You okay?


Yes fine, been ordered to go shopping no gym today..


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Yes fine, been ordered to go shopping no gym today..


 mg: You're not going into town are you? Nightmare!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> mg: You're not going into town are you? Nightmare!


No Los don't have to that far, Holderness road...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> No Los don't have to that far, Holderness road...


Oh that's not so bad.

Just tramping round Boyes then!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Oh that's not so bad.
> 
> Just tramping round Boyes then!


What for food dude..... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> What for food dude..... :lol:


You didn't say you were food shopping.

Asda then:rolleyes:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> You didn't say you were food shopping.
> 
> Asda then:rolleyes:


We start there and work our way down ,them spending money as they go, and when we get home we moan about the stuff we haven't got.....Great day...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> We start there and work our way down ,them spending money as they go, and when we get home we moan about the stuff we haven't got.....Great day...


:laugh: I know the score mate.

I'll be doing the same next Saturday.

I get paid on Friday so it's the monthly big food shop.

Head Office drags me out of bed at 7am and it's a three-hour trudge to Tesco, Icekand, Asda, Home Bargains and Herons.

Why the f*ck we can't just go to one soddin' shop God knows! :crying:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> :laugh: I know the score mate.
> 
> I'll be doing the same next Saturday.
> 
> I get paid on Friday so it's the monthly big food shop.
> 
> Head Office drags me out of bed at 7am and it's a three-hour trudge to Tesco, Icekand, Asda, Home Bargains and Herons.
> 
> Why the f*ck we can't just go to one soddin' shop God knows! :crying:


Hell...One shop serves all, brill Funny though it was not like this when I was a kid ,we did go to one shop and got everything.....chat later ...had my orders from her who must be obeyed....


----------



## latblaster

In many ways I like living alone...I remember those sodding trips to the shops. Then there's the bargains!!


----------



## Greshie

Tesco's for the weekly shop for me ... in and out within 30 minutes max... All done!

Stuff the days of the Butcher, Baker, and candlestick maker ................


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Tesco's for the weekly shop for me ... in and out within 30 minutes max... All done!
> 
> Stuff the days of the Butcher, Baker, and candlestick maker ................


Rub-a-dub-dub indeed.

If I had the choice. Just the same....in, out, an hour max!


----------



## Laurieloz

...And I'm just sick to death of all those appointments with the candlestick maker as well.


----------



## Classic one

latblaster said:


> In many ways I like living alone...I remember those sodding trips to the shops. Then there's the bargains!!


Yes but now the bargains have a shop of there own , And you spend twice as much money as an ordinary shop... :confused1:


----------



## latblaster

@Greshie

So ....mate exactly how many 'men are in the tub? :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Tesco's for the weekly shop for me ... in and out within 30 minutes max... All done!
> 
> Stuff the days of the Butcher, Baker, and candlestick maker ................


30 mins ...Christ going shopping in Asda or Tescos with the wife and kids is a hour and half experience , By the time you get home your knackered its less stress at the gym... :wacko:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

wow. 35 year old single malt. my idea of heaven.


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> @Greshie
> 
> So ....mate exactly how many 'men are in the tub? :lol:


How many would you like ? a rugby team would do me


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

tough krav maga session this morning! some highlights of shuffle in the car on the way home -


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Aye up cod head, I was out first, to many tigers me thinks, that Nancy girls larger ain't for Northerners .
> 
> Stick to the brown ale.
> 
> P.s no more pics, that phone of yours will die with all that extra work it has to do.


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi people.

After an unexpected bombardment of hyperactivity from a certain three-year-old this afternoon, I finally managed to get to the gym.

Feeling whacked, the session was a piece of p¡ss compared to the battering I endured earlier! :crying: Journal is sorted too!

@tkd67 Pics of your bathroom please. Seriously, well done mate:thumb:

@Dirk McQuickly Aye, it's an outstanding tipple the whisky. Saving the remaining half bottle for Xmas:tt2:

Love the vids....Dury, SLF: classics. Haven't heard Shack for ages...very underrated duo. Not too struck on House of Pain tho'. :rockon:

.....England's World Cup rugby team in the tub with @Greshie ....the mind boggles who would come off worse!  :wink:

After last night's 4-hour talkathon on here, I'm having a tv catch-up night tonight. Get bloody Strictly out the way then the gogglebox should be mine! 

May talk later.

Have a good evening guys


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

well, I'm just getting ready to go and see Gravity in 3d. Very excited


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening All 

Hope you are all having a good one?


----------



## Greshie

Feeling a bit whacked ... woke up tired and struggled through my legs workout, the delightful post office has not done a redelivery properly, and I have spent all afternoon building Ikea units, got two done and have three more to go tomorrow .... 

Have a garage full of old carpet underlay and cardboard boxes...............

watching strictly at the moment .. some fantastic dancing ... then will continue to put things back in their homes after yesterday's floor fittings


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Feeling a bit whacked ... woke up tired and struggled through my legs workout, the delightful post office has not done a redelivery properly, and I have spent all afternoon building Ikea units, got two done and have three more to go tomorrow ....
> 
> Have a garage full of old carpet underlay and cardboard boxes...............
> 
> watching strictly at the moment .. some fantastic dancing ... then will continue to put things back in their homes after yesterday's floor fittings


Did they make a good job of the flooring mate?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Did they make a good job of the flooring mate?


very good ... some lovely touches like the laminate running straight through from the hall into the lounge without a threshold bar, and in the hall the laminate runs under the skirtings so there is no beading round the edges, looks really cool !. And the carpet in my bedroom is so luxurious


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds like an awesome job mate.

Hope you get the units finished tomorrow.

Nice going in your log by the way


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like an awesome job mate.
> 
> Hope you get the units finished tomorrow.
> 
> Nice going in your log by the way


Cheers Andy ... wont be finished tomorrow as Royal mail need to redeliver the extra boxes they were supposed to redeliver properly today ...... :angry:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Cheers Andy ... wont be finished tomorrow as Royal mail need to redeliver the extra boxes they were supposed to redeliver properly today ...... :angry:


I have had that a couple of times :cursing:


----------



## Laurieloz

Just a quick hello to see if there's anybody around.

Nope.

I bid you all goodnight then.

Sleep tight.

Hope the buggers........


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Just a quick hello to see if there's anybody around.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> I bid you all goodnight then.
> 
> Sleep tight.
> 
> Hope the buggers........


Chat tomorrow old boy...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Chat tomorrow old boy...


Less of the "old". The "boy" bit I'll go along with

Tada mate:sleeping:


----------



## BigTrev

your all old fukers im just 44


----------



## Classic one

I hate been Bronze it sucks..... :thumbdown:


----------



## Laurieloz

BigTrev said:


> your all old fukers im just 44


Big Trev today...



Big Trev in one year...



We'll have a few beers waiting for you mate..... :beer:


----------



## latblaster

Just come across this by KT Tunstall...so different from Henleys original recording....


----------



## latblaster

Love this track from 'Gaucho'.


----------



## Skye666

Morning chaps

Someone ban trev til next year 

Leg day yayyyyyyy my fave. I really think gyms should have a 'lunge lane' I have to get in early so I can get a walk the length of the gym then in trickle the masses and I'm having zig zag not good form! Static lunges just don't cut it. So off I trot have a good day folks


----------



## biglbs

BigTrev said:


> your all old fukers im just 44


Yes ,but you look older than us:confused1: :blowme:


----------



## Greshie

Morning all ... and a bright frosty one here

just motivating myself to open the next Ikea box ... have three more units to assemble today..........  and my knees are already hurting at the prospect!


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

@latblaster No better way I can think of than waking up on a Sunday morning to the cool and classy sounds of Steely Dan.

And KT Tunstall's acoustic 'Boys Of Summer'. Very heartfelt version. I've always regarded her as a supremely talented girl, ever since that first appearance on "Later..." with 'Black Horse & The Cherry Tree'. She's virtually a one-(wo)man band! :thumb:

@Greshie Don't get too frustrated with the flat packs...hope you get the fittings, holes and catches matched up in the right positions! 

@Skye666 Enjoy your lunging:rolleyes: "Zig-a-zig-aaah" indeed: :w00t:

All have a good day.

Wifey's working at Tesco so I have the post-it to tackle - hoovering throughout and making sure I keep things tidy!


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Morning chaps
> 
> Someone ban trev til next year
> 
> Leg day yayyyyyyy my fave. I really think gyms should have a 'lunge lane' I have to get in early so I can get a walk the length of the gym then in trickle the masses and I'm having zig zag not good form! Static lunges just don't cut it. So off I trot have a good day folks


I used to do my walking lunges up and down our back street. The neighbours soon get used to it


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey all had a good day looking after the g-daughter :thumb:

Hope you all had a good one?


----------



## Greshie

Just finished building the units ... just have the door closers to add ............... and a skip's worth of cardboard to get rid of!


----------



## andyhuggins

Good job mate 

Amazing how much packaging there is.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Good job mate
> 
> Amazing how much packaging there is.


Tell me about it!


----------



## andyhuggins

Cost you a fortune in petrol going to the tip and back.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Cost you a fortune in petrol going to the tip and back.


lol ... thankfully the tip is only 5 mins or so up the road! a task for Wednesday afternoon I suspect!


----------



## andyhuggins

Have to say i love Ikea furniture etc mate


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Have to say i love Ikea furniture etc mate


The units are looking good, am very pleased with them so far and they have to compliment some pieces of antique furniture, and because the units are very plain and contemporary the blend of old and new works well!

Also had results with the old carpet and underlay ... advertised the old carpets FOC on Dumfries For Sale and Wanted Facebook Page yesterday and they were bagged within 12 minutes, and then heard about Freecycle.org, joined and posted the old underlay on there ... and that was bagged first thing this morning!...


----------



## andyhuggins

Win win then mate.

Yeah Ikea can mix with so many sorts of decor


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Just finished building the units ... just have the door closers to add ............... and a skip's worth of cardboard to get rid of!


Your future is bright,

Your future is fire!


----------



## andyhuggins

Quiet her tonight guys?


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Just finished building the units ... just have the door closers to add ............... and a skip's worth of cardboard to get rid of!


If you save a bit you can make some knee pads for next time....


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Quiet her tonight guys?


Hi mate:w00t:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate:w00t:


Thanks mate. See a certain lad called HDU is taking a beating tonight.

Kept out of it this time


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> If you save a bit you can make some knee pads for next time....


:laugh: my knees are sore that's for sure !


----------



## andyhuggins

Is the back sore as well?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Is the back sore as well?


shoulders ache a bit!


----------



## andyhuggins

You training tomorrow mate?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> You training tomorrow mate?


Nope! working tomorrow ... training Tuesday!


----------



## andyhuggins

What you training tuesday?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate. See a certain lad called HDU is taking a beating tonight.
> 
> Kept out of it this time


Hi Andy.

I've just got to work so I only have a few mintes before I start at 10 sadly.

HDU? Isn't he the guy who you and @latblaster had a barney with a couple of weeks back....saying he was on AAS but actually lying through his teeth? 

What thread is it....it will make good reading later on! 

Anyway, good weekend mate?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> What you training tuesday?


Deads ... but it will be a deload week this coming week


----------



## andyhuggins

Hi Mr L 

Yeah that's the guy.

Look at his journal-HDU

Yeah good thanks mate had the g-daughter today. You know how they keep you busy :lol:

You have a good one?


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Deads ... but it will be a deload week this coming week


Nothing wrong with a de-load week mate.

That is what sets you up for bigger things


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hi Mr L
> 
> Yeah that's the guy.
> 
> Look at his journal-HDU
> 
> Yeah good thanks mate had the g-daughter today. You know how they keep you busy :lol:
> 
> You have a good one?


:laugh: Same with me yesterday. Granddaughter three now and never stops!

A boy who's one next week too....gotta love 'em

I'll have a look at that guy's journal after. Looks like you emerged unscathed.

I think I would have enjoyed getting my teeth into it! 

Hope to talk later mate...depends on my workload!! :crying:


----------



## andyhuggins

G- daughters the same age. She never stops. Bless her 

It was a close call. I really felt like tearing him up. But managed to keep calm and laff in the background.

Hey mate totally understand. Your at work so if and when


----------



## Greshie

Just had a shower and am now sitting in my PJ's drinking a mug of hot chocolate


----------



## andyhuggins

Love chilling in my pj's mate


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> G- daughters the same age. She never stops. Bless her
> 
> It was a close call. I really felt like tearing him up. But managed to keep calm and laff in the background.
> 
> Hey mate totally understand. Your at work so if and when


Tea break in 40 mins, can't wait to read it. I'll keep myself to myself though....won't add fuel, etc.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Tea break in 40 mins, can't wait to read it. I'll keep myself to myself though....won't add fuel, etc.


Think he has just got turned over mate 

Enjoy thou.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Think he has just got turned over mate
> 
> Enjoy thou.


Oooh. The suspense is killing me!


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Just had a shower and am now sitting in my PJ's drinking a mug of hot chocolate


Greshie, u do know last year PJ's left the building it's now all about the onsie...


----------



## Classic one

Skye666 said:


> Greshie, u do know last year PJ's left the building it's now all about the onsie...


Don't even wear them...


----------



## Laurieloz

Evening all.

I felt guilty about not having visited my mother since last Tuesday, so I spent some time with her.

Unfortunately, the gym had to be shelved.

Nothing planned tomorrow, so I'll be training then instead.

About to have a "Hungry Joe's" chicken sizzler meal with wedges:tt2:

Have a good evening guys


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I felt guilty about not having visited my mother since last Tuesday, so I spent some time with her.
> 
> Unfortunately, the gym had to be shelved.
> 
> Nothing planned tomorrow, so I'll be training then instead.
> 
> About to have a "Hungry Joe's" chicken sizzler meal with wedges:tt2:
> 
> Have a good evening guys


Mum wins every time....nice one Loz..


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Mum wins every time....nice one Loz..


Has to. Payback for all those years


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Has to. Payback for all those years


And why not she's well worth your time sir...


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I felt guilty about not having visited my mother since last Tuesday, so I spent some time with her.
> 
> Unfortunately, the gym had to be shelved.
> 
> Nothing planned tomorrow, so I'll be training then instead.
> 
> About to have a "Hungry Joe's" chicken sizzler meal with wedges:tt2:
> 
> Have a good evening guys


Mum comes first


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Greshie, u do know last year PJ's left the building it's now all about the onsie...


It may be for you ... but I'm a lounge PJ sort of guy


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> It may be for you ... but I'm a lounge PJ sort of guy


Oh no ...see I had u in smoking jacket sliding back on a nice chestfield sofa which rest beautifully on a shag pile carpet whilst sipping hot chocolate in front of the open fire :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Oh no ...see I had u in smoking jacket sliding back on a nice chestfield sofa which rest beautifully on a shag pile carpet whilst sipping hot chocolate in front of the open fire :lol:


So did I!

Picture the image now....lounge-suited, Argyll slippers, oak-panelled drawing room with Beethoven surround sound and perhaps a tot of Corvoisseur to boot! :wink:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> So did I!
> 
> Picture the image now....lounge-suited, Argyll slippers, oak-panelled drawing room with Beethoven surround sound and perhaps a tot of Corvoisseur to boot! :wink:


You forgot the hat with tastle and pipe...


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> So did I!
> 
> Picture the image now....lounge-suited, Argyll slippers, oak-panelled drawing room with Beethoven surround sound and perhaps a tot of Corvoisseur to boot! :wink:


Lol..we are on the same page!!


----------



## Laurieloz

It's Pick on Greshie night!


----------



## Skye666

Did anyone have as delish a dinner as me? I'm so proud of self for cooking ...sweet chillie chicken with mango and egg noodles it was mmmmm. I did invite a male to join me but he declined coz he dost like mango  so guess what's for lunch after gym tomoz!


----------



## Guest

Skye666 said:


> Oh no ...see I had u in smoking jacket sliding back on a nice chestfield sofa which rest beautifully on a shag pile carpet whilst sipping hot chocolate in front of the open fire :lol:


(Shag) the written word, the connotation . Sry


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> (Shag) the written word, the connotation . Sry


Ohhhhhh iv actually done a double whammy haven't i....PILE ewwwww lol


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> It's Pick on Greshie night!


But he's shoulders are huge..he can take it


----------



## Laurieloz

@Greshie we should apologise for our childish behavoir. Devilish imps that we are! :devil2:


----------



## Guest

Penis extender in general and above posts, makes me actually think, what's your left hand doing.

Again sry, it's probably been said before :yawn:


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> @Greshie we should apologise for our childish behavoir. Devilish imps that we are! :devil2:


Imps? Did you miss the letter (w) out


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Imps? Did you miss the letter (w) out


What?.....Impsw? 

Anyeay work later for me, so it's.....



Bye


----------



## Guest

Laurieloz said:


> What?.....Impsw?
> 
> Anyeay work later for me, so it's.....
> 
> View attachment 140521
> 
> 
> Bye


Sry hull slang confuses me too much.


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey all 

@Greshie mate take no notice :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Oh no ...see I had u in smoking jacket sliding back on a nice chestfield sofa which rest beautifully on a shag pile carpet whilst sipping hot chocolate in front of the open fire :lol:





Laurieloz said:


> So did I!
> 
> Picture the image now....lounge-suited, Argyll slippers, oak-panelled drawing room with Beethoven surround sound and perhaps a tot of Corvoisseur to boot! :wink:





Classicone said:


> You forgot the hat with tastle and pipe...


I'm sorry to disappoint you all !


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint you all !


Sorry missed the slippers and the dog..


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Sorry missed the slippers and the dog..


 :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Classicone said:


> Sorry missed the slippers and the dog..


I think a moccasin type slipper??


----------



## Skye666

Only playing at Greshie :bounce: it's too much chillie in my chicken I think.


----------



## andyhuggins

No has to be the tartan ones with the bobbles on.


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint you all !


Only kidding Greshie


----------



## andyhuggins

@Laurieloz Mums always come first whatever.


----------



## Classic one

Skye666 said:


> I think a moccasin type slipper??


Don't be so pushy cant you just accept slippers ...Please..


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> No has to be the tartan ones with the bobbles on.


Yes the hat only Andy ...OH go on the slippers to ...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Yes the hat only Andy ...OH go on the slippers to ...


All or nothing mate.


----------



## latblaster

Bit more civilised in gen con, over the last few days......


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> All or nothing mate.


Ok lets not forget the smoking jacket...


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Bit more civilised in gen con, over the last few days......


Yeah very afternoon tea :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Ok lets not forget the smoking jacket...


I don't smoke :tongue:


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> I don't smoke :tongue:


Do you smoke after sex...?

First heard this one...what 25 years ago.....?


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Do you smoke after sex...?
> 
> First heard this one...what 25 years ago.....?


Only if she was hot :bounce:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah very afternoon tea :lol:


Yes sir with tea and crumpets ....oh yes don't forget the crumpet :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

OOH matron :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> I don't smoke :tongue:


Well don't start nasty habit... :nono:


----------



## Classic one

latblaster said:


> Do you smoke after sex...?
> 
> First heard this one...what 25 years ago.....?


Smoke after sex well it depends how fast I was moving


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

I'm bloody freezing. I've had some porridge and I can't wait to get to bed.

Didn't see much of the thread posts last night, very busy at work right now.

Music in the car is the Rolling Stones' 1981 album "Tattoo You". Includes probably their last great single 'Start Me Up'.

No alarm set as I need a good sleep. Gym later though for a legs session.

Have a nice day


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> @Greshie we should apologise for our childish behavoir. Devilish imps that we are! :devil2:


Morning all 

Now I promise to behave to day ....devilish IMPS ...does anyone remember those disgusting little bits of liquorice in a tin? They were rock hard Is that what they were called imps...bloody awful too.


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Now I promise to behave to day ....devilish IMPS ...does anyone remember those disgusting little bits of liquorice in a tin? They were rock hard Is that what they were called imps...bloody awful too.


We were talking about Imps, in work, the other day. I quite liked them.

Are you more of a Fisherman's Friend kind of girl?

In before anyone else:

Ooerr Matron!


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> We were talking about Imps, in work, the other day. I quite liked them.
> 
> Are you more of a Fisherman's Friend kind of girl?
> 
> In before anyone else:
> 
> Ooerr Matron!


Lol...hell yes fishermans friend much hotter!!!! Never the fisherman though... Oh noooo I promised to behave..now look what u did.


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Lol...hell yes fishermans friend much hotter!!!! Never the fisherman though... Oh noooo I promised to behave..now look what u did.


Very interesting how you find it hotter as most would say it has a cooling sensation due to the menthol.


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> Very interesting how you find it hotter as most would say it has a cooling sensation due to the menthol.


I find it more of a burn not menthol. They smell better than they taste. Fisherman friend still going I think? But don't know about the imps.


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> I find it more of a burn not menthol. They smell better than they taste. Fisherman friend still going I think? But don't know about the imps.


I haven't have one in years but I'll look into the ingredients.

They are still going and sell very well. I think Imps went years ago.


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> I find it more of a burn not menthol. They smell better than they taste. Fisherman friend still going I think? But don't know about the imps.


Well done.

It contains Capsicum Tincture (alcoholic extract) that would account for the hotness.

Do you like hot food like chillies in general?


----------



## latblaster

Pontefract Cakes...'member those..horrible, black pieces of licorice!!!


----------



## dt36

Well I'm a day behind my training as I had a fastball on Sunday to be in Denmark for Monday morning. Luckily got it sorted pretty quick and back home late last night.

Scraped the ice off my daughters car this morning for her to go to work and it's bitter cold here now. Hoody, hat and gloves in about an hour and in the garage to start my sessions for this week.


----------



## Classic one

Had a great session at the gym this morning after a couple of cups of coffee, went and gave my chest a good seeing too for three quarters of an hour....went home sat down and for an hour my arms wouldn't stop shaking....


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Now I promise to behave to day ....devilish IMPS ...does anyone remember those disgusting little bits of liquorice in a tin? They were rock hard Is that what they were called imps...bloody awful too.


I do. Nasty little square black pellets. Really bitter tasting. I'd rather chew on the tin!


----------



## latblaster

You sure that wasn't rabbit poo, Laurie? :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> You sure that wasn't rabbit poo, Laurie? :lol:


Could have been....



These are much better....


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Could have been....
> 
> View attachment 140591
> View attachment 140592
> 
> 
> These are much better....
> 
> View attachment 140593


Oh so what are they called??


----------



## latblaster

Just for us - as we know how much better a good Vinyl System is....if only I could afford one!!






And this too...love it!!!


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Oh so what are they called??


It tells you on the bag Skye...Jakeman's Throat & Chest:confused1:

Anyway they are tasty


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

I was absolutely shattered ay work last night.

Perhaps a combination of the winter weather, busy workload and my training yesterday.

Wisely, I shall do very little today.

In the car I'm playing Black Sabbath's current album "13". A superb return to form. Ozzy sounding like he did in the old days.



Have a good day all


----------



## latblaster

Loz...you got mail.

Just been listening to Anita Baker "Rapture" on yt. Trouble is, it sounds so 'bright'. I bought it in the late 80's so maybe the recording is no good?

It has a very good bass line...love the words, was with a lady of the same name then....


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> It tells you on the bag Skye...Jakeman's Throat & Chest:confused1:
> 
> Anyway they are tasty


Lol no the imp things it didn't look like it said imps.


----------



## mark_star

love Anita bakers voice


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Lol no the imp things it didn't look like it said imps.


It does say Mighty Imps on it I believe.

However, apparently they are still available but in plastic containers now (isn't everything).

I can't find an image for the tinned ones I remember as a kid, but only this one...Nipits (?)

Odd. Does anybody really care tho'?


----------



## latblaster

Had some Rhubarb & Custards in the late 90's....do they count as sweets? :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Had some Rhubarb & Custards in the late 90's....do they count as sweets? :whistling:


Very much so...



Remember this....?


----------



## Laurieloz

Oh yeah!!

Hull - U.K. City of Culture 2017.

It beat Leicester, Dundee and er, sorry @latblaster - Swansea in the final


----------



## Laurieloz

Laurieloz said:


> Oh yeah!!
> 
> Hull - U.K. City of Culture 2017.
> 
> It beat Leicester, Dundee and er, sorry @latblaster - Swansea in the final


You're not Welsh? That's great!

Where you from then?


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> You're not Welsh? That's great!
> 
> Where you from then?


Shhh.


----------



## Classic one

So how did we manage to be the city of culture.... :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> So how did we manage to be the city of culture.... :whistling:


God knows!

Must be impressing some big wig somewhere!

Good for the City though.

Psst...I nearly started a thread about it, but thought that may not be wise.

It would be littered with the daft lad squad saying things like "Hull is sh¡te".

You know, those ignorant buffoons who gave never visited our delightful place of culture


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> It does say Mighty Imps on it I believe.
> 
> However, apparently they are still available but in plastic containers now (isn't everything).
> 
> I can't find an image for the tinned ones I remember as a kid, but only this one...Nipits (?)
> 
> Odd. Does anybody really care tho'?
> View attachment 140638


Lol ok ok u started it by putting a pic up that didn't say imps...If something doesn't make sense I have to question it....yes I'm a pain..but thank lozzer :thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> God knows!
> 
> Must be impressing some big wig somewhere!
> 
> Good for the City though.
> 
> Psst...I nearly started a thread about it, but thought that may not be wise.
> 
> It would be littered with the daft lad squad saying things like "Hull is sh¡te".
> 
> You know, those ignorant buffoons who gave never visited our delightful place of culture


I don't know how we have managed some palms have been well and truly Greased...


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Lol ok ok u started it by putting a pic up that didn't say imps...If something doesn't make sense I have to question it....yes I'm a pain..but thank lozzer :thumbup1:


Aww Skye, you're not a pain. We all think you're sweet like licourice!


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> I don't know how we have managed some palms have been well and truly Greased...


Knowing the mayor and his big wigs, the revenue it generates wil probably all be spent on posh functions and silly bridges that don't lead to anywhere!

Might be a big concert though...we may even get the Cheeky Girls! :rolleye:


----------



## latblaster

We love you Skye...really we do.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Knowing the mayor and his big wigs, the revenue it generates wil probably all be spent on posh functions and silly bridges that don't lead to anywhere!
> 
> Might be a big concert though...we may even get the Cheeky Girls! :rolleye:


It would be great if some work could be generated for the unemployed and I don't mean sh** jobs but real lasting work...


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Aww Skye, you're not a pain. We all think you're sweet like licourice!


Mehhhh I want to be chocolate


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> We love you Skye...really we do.


I feel the love latblaster I feel it I reallyyyyyyy I do ..actually I think u guys in this thread are gentlemen I never have to bring out the naughty chair for calling women bitch, hoe, slut, slag..it's refreshing.


----------



## Classic one

Skye666 said:


> Mehhhh I want to be chocolate


MMMM I like chocolate ....


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> I feel the love latblaster I feel it I reallyyyyyyy I do ..actually I think u guys in this thread are gentlemen I never have to bring out the naughty chair for calling women bitch, hoe, slut, slag..it's refreshing.


It's because...well no need to say is there. We've all been 'round the block' made or mistakes & learnt from them too.

I wasn't being sarcastic either, skye.

Life truly does begin at 40...my old chap...I remember him saying that to me. I thought: 'silly old b strd'!!


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Mehhhh I want to be chocolate


A chocolate-covered Skye:rolleyes: Mmmmmmm:tt2:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> A chocolate-covered Skye:rolleyes: Mmmmmmm:tt2:


Would u like milk, dark or white? Il pop off to ann summers


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Would u like milk, dark or white? Il pop off to ann summers


Hmmm. It's all delicious! :w00t:

Think I'd better stop this:surrender:


----------



## latblaster

Bzzzzzzzz!!


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Bzzzzzzzz!!


What would you rather bee or a wasp?


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> What would you rather bee or a wasp?


A Rabbit!!!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> What would you rather bee or a wasp?


A Bumble wasp...


----------



## latblaster

Classicone said:


> A Bumble wasp...


A Basp then....nice smooth stripes & a big...well you know what I mean. :lol:


----------



## Classic one

latblaster said:


> A Basp then....nice smooth stripes & a big...well you know what I mean. :lol:


Id say that just might work.. :lol:


----------



## latblaster

@ Classicone


----------



## Classic one

latblaster said:


> @ Classicone


Well that was different ....thanks. :cool2:


----------



## biglbs




----------



## Laurieloz

Like the new avi, @Classicone

Is it a Zephyr or a Zodiac?


----------



## Laurieloz

Whose birthday is it?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Like the new avi, @Classicone
> 
> Is it a Zephyr or a Zodiac?


No its not its my Ford Consul Classic 1963...


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Whose birthday is it?


Mine I got older today but not much wiser...


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> No its not its my Ford Consul Classic 1963...


Ah I thought it was a Ford Consul but wasn't sure... !

Happy Birthday btw ................. you will become wise .....................

eventually, .................................... perhaps!


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> No its not its my Ford Consul Classic 1963...


What engine is it running mate and do you get out in it much?


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> What engine is it running mate and do you get out in it much?


At the moment its got a tuned 2lt pinto and 5 speed box, and normally out quite a lot but I have only just put her away for the winter as I don't like to get her wet..


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> At the moment its got a tuned 2lt pinto and 5 speed box, and normally out quite a lot but I have only just put her away for the winter as I don't like to get her wet..


Got to love the versatility of the Pinto and a type 9. :thumb: Car looks in good nick too Mate, fair play.

I have recently put a set of Fireblade carbs on my 2.1 Pinto and the sound it gives is really nice, plus it's not as thirsty as a pair of 45s. Little bit more tweaking needed with the Air/fuel mixture to get it a touch sweeter, even though it feels to be running pretty good.


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> Got to love the versatility of the Pinto and a type 9. :thumb: Car looks in good nick too Mate, fair play.
> 
> I have recently put a set of Fireblade carbs on my 2.1 Pinto and the sound it gives is really nice, plus it's not as thirsty as a pair of 45s. Little bit more tweaking needed with the Air/fuel mixture to get it a touch sweeter, even though it feels to be running pretty good.


The cars mint had her since I was 18 and rebuilt her twice, I was thinking on throttle bodies off a bike for mine but a little short if the readys at the moment....fancy some R1 ones but any that come up cheap I may be interested........


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Mine I got older today but not much wiser...


Belated happy birthday mate!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Belated happy birthday mate!
> 
> View attachment 140688


Cheers mate but Its not belated as there still 50 mins left....


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Belated happy birthday mate!
> 
> View attachment 140688


I had a car like that a few years ago...


----------



## Classic one

Have you been at work Loz...


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> The cars mint had her since I was 18 and rebuilt her twice, I was thinking on throttle bodies off a bike for mine but a little short if the readys at the moment....fancy some R1 ones but any that come up cheap I may be interested........


Car looks lovely and must turn some heads.

My carbs came to about £375 with a custom manifold, which worked out cheaper than 45s. I more or less have them set up well now, which I finally sorted last week.

Biggest dissapointment was having a rolling road session about 3 weeks ago and the guy couldn't stop them from running lean above 3000rpm. I blocked off the air correction ports last week and set the timing to 12* and it was unbelievably different how it responded.

Are you thinking of going for Injection Throttle Bodies? They will sound nice under your bonnet


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Have you been at work Loz...


Yes mate. Till 6 as usual, but it's my last night this week.

Just booked tomorrow night off so I can be up early on Friday to do all my Christmas shopping.

Town for 9, home for 12. That's the plan!


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> Car looks lovely and must turn some heads.
> 
> My carbs came to about £375 with a custom manifold, which worked out cheaper than 45s. I more or less have them set up well now, which I finally sorted last week.
> 
> Biggest dissapointment was having a rolling road session about 3 weeks ago and the guy couldn't stop them from running lean above 3000rpm. I blocked off the air correction ports last week and set the timing to 12* and it was unbelievably different how it responded.
> 
> Are you thinking of going for Injection Throttle Bodies? They will sound nice under your bonnet


To be honest I would like to convert it to injection but the funds arnt there plus its to much work unless I can get a full car with all the gubbins there...


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> To be honest I would like to convert it to injection but the funds arnt there plus its to much work unless I can get a full car with all the gubbins there...


Omex kit with ECU is big money for the returns. :confused1:

Mate of mine had a Pinto EFI manifold etc in his garage a few weeks back. I think everything is there, bar the turbo which he has sold off it. I can find out more if you are interested, and see exactly what he's got with it.

It was all working fine in an Escort, but the turbo and exhaust manifold was running really hot and was melting the washer bottles and cables, so he took it off.

Bike carbs are cheaper and sound good. Once you get past the ballache of getting them set up, they are good to go...


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> Omex kit with ECU is big money for the returns. :confused1:
> 
> Mate of mine had a Pinto EFI manifold etc in his garage a few weeks back. I think everything is there, bar the turbo which he has sold off it. I can find out more if you are interested, and see exactly what he's got with it.
> 
> It was all working fine in an Escort, but the turbo and exhaust manifold was running really hot and was melting the washer bottles and cables, so he took it off.
> 
> Bike carbs are cheaper and sound good. Once you get past the ballache of getting them set up, they are good to go...


Think Ill go the cheapest route...bike carbs...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> I had a car like that a few years ago...


Is that you in it?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Is that you in it?


No Los but it not far of the colour..


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> No Los but it not far of the colour..


....After a few beers.... :beer:


----------



## latblaster

Hi Loz..... :bounce:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> ....After a few beers.... :beer:


Did not have a drop all day as I was in hospital with my daughter..


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Hi Loz..... :bounce:


Hi John :w00t:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Did not have a drop all day as I was in hospital with my daughter..


Hope everything's okay mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning 45+ Club.

The weekend is mine.

I put a day's holiday in for tonight so that's it till Christmas.

No rush today. Plenty of kip and it doesn't matter what time I get to the gym.

Freedom.

Have a glorious day everybody.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Hope everything's okay mate?


Yes she's fine just nasty ingrowing toe nails..


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Morning 45+ Club.
> 
> The weekend is mine.
> 
> I put a day's holiday in for tonight so that's it till Christmas.
> 
> No rush today. Plenty of kip and it doesn't matter what time I get to the gym.
> 
> Freedom.
> 
> Have a glorious day everybody.


Love the avitar..

Where you Work...

Are you going to gym today sir..


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Yes she's fine just nasty ingrowing toe nails..


 mg: Ooo painful.:sad:


----------



## latblaster

Morning all.....I've run out of coffee! Prolly a good thing though as I very often drink 4 cups before 9 am.

Cold & bright here...or 'yuher' as the locals say.


----------



## Classic one

latblaster said:


> Morning all.....I've run out of coffee! Prolly a good thing though as I very often drink 4 cups before 9 am.
> 
> Cold & bright here...or 'yuher' as the locals say.


On my second as we speak.....


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Love the avitar..
> 
> Where you Work...
> 
> Are you going to gym today sir..


Yes. Gym thisafterluncheon. No panic today coz I'm off! 

I work at the Arco Distribution Centre near Hessle, mate. You know the building that most people think is the stadium?

What do you do?

Love the Banana Splits avis also.

Have a good day mate. :thumbup1:



A banana split, yesterday.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Morning all.....I've run out of coffee! Prolly a good thing though as I very often drink 4 cups before 9 am.
> 
> Cold & bright here...or 'yuher' as the locals say.


4 cups before 9am?! You must be WIRED!!

Yuher! Funny bunch those Swansea runner-ups


----------



## Laurieloz

8 a.m.!! O.K. Bed:sleeping:


----------



## Greshie

Oh Loz why do you let them bait you .... just do as I do and ignore them!


----------



## latblaster

Loz...that is a daft thing to do, this isn't real life as you well know & I am certain that if it was, they would not have the intestinal fortitude to behave comme ca (like that).

They are immature adults who have no restraint & have yet - if ever, to develop a sense of morality.

I would strongly advise you to complain as I know you won't be the only one.

"Don't let the bastards grind you down"

Btw...negged!!!

Not really, you're way too much of a good bloke.


----------



## resten

Laurieloz said:


> I'm leaving guys.
> 
> I've had enough of the same gaggle of people turning up everytime they spot a chance of a reaction.
> 
> Why carry on here if it isn't fun?
> 
> It's a shame but so long @Greshie @Dirk McQuickly @latblaster @Mingster and the rest of the true, genuine people on this site.
> 
> I'll hang around for the rest of this evening, then I'll ask a mod to terminate my subscribtion.
> 
> Bye. Take care.
> 
> Loz.


Loz,

You know I think you're a good guy.

I know it's well known that I'm part of a gang and seem to rile up other members, but you lashed out at TCVD when it really wasn't deserved.

MunchieBites, Breda, Ackee, Zack - these aren't folk that get involved and they all pointed this out as well.

The forum seems to be trying to move on, and the atmosphere has been significantly improved. However, what you did was drag the tension back up again with the gang mentality.

I don't want you to leave the site, and I'm sure the vast majority feel the same. But it's unfair for you to lash out at a member like that, then blame it on everyone else.

I want to jump out before I get embroiled in an argument again, but I genuinely hope you stay.

Dan


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> I'm leaving guys.
> 
> I've had enough of the same gaggle of people turning up everytime they spot a chance of a reaction.
> 
> Why carry on here if it isn't fun?
> 
> It's a shame but so long @Greshie @Dirk McQuickly @latblaster @Mingster and the rest of the true, genuine people on this site.
> 
> I'll hang around for the rest of this evening, then I'll ask a mod to terminate my subscribtion.
> 
> Bye. Take care.
> 
> Loz.


Loz I have only just got here and you going ... :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> I'm leaving guys.
> 
> I've had enough of the same gaggle of people turning up everytime they spot a chance of a reaction.
> 
> Why carry on here if it isn't fun?
> 
> It's a shame but so long @Greshie @Dirk McQuickly @latblaster @Mingster and the rest of the true, genuine people on this site.
> 
> I'll hang around for the rest of this evening, then I'll ask a mod to terminate my subscribtion.
> 
> Bye. Take care.
> 
> Loz.


What again???

Loz get over it mate,ignore people who p1ss on your fireworks,that is what ignore button is for!!!

As i said to you before just move on and leave sh1t alone,if you cannot do that you will only have a bad time,focussing on cr8p!


----------



## latblaster

@resten

You are incorrect. Loz pointed out a few things, which was not accepted. The response from TCD was disproportionate.

I see & experience the same thing as does @Kimball. We are 20 years older that most of you, we have formed our opinions through direct life situations.

With this in mind we express our opinions...when we do (without name calling or snitty remarks) some of us get laid into...or followed around.

@Milky

I have tagged Milky NOT to complain, but to illustrate how many members are feeling.

Pugster left btw & has also had all his very valuable information deleted.


----------



## resten

latblaster said:


> @resten
> 
> You are incorrect. Loz pointed out a few things, which was not accepted. The response from TCD was disproportionate.
> 
> I see & experience the same thing as does @Kimball. We are 20 years older that most of you, we have formed our opinions through direct life situations.
> 
> With this in mind we express our opinions...when we do (without name calling or snitty remarks) some of us get laid into...or followed around.
> 
> @Milky
> 
> I have tagged Milky NOT to complain, but to illustrate how many members are feeling.
> 
> Pugster left btw & has also had all his very valuable information deleted.


I said my piece, and said I was out as I do not wish to be dragged in to it.

I'll say no more on it, apart from to note that my post to Laurie had plenty of support for him.


----------



## Milky

I was popping into that thread and l don't get the fuss TBH.

I will go and take another look.


----------



## Milky

Laurieloz said:


> Well, as @resten says, I shouldn't have lashed out at TwoCan... Thing is, I didn't. He started lashing out at me well before this with his stupid, antagonusing comments just to get his kicks.
> 
> Mish, Paz, even the forum favourite Double J-ealousy always show up the moment I appear to have a go at defending this site's goid reputation.
> 
> It gets reversed because of these childish lads.
> 
> I'm giing to have to go.
> 
> I'm upset about it, but nothing is being done to curb these people behaving the way they do!
> 
> I think I'm a goid person, genuine and honest - trouble is in this day and age, lad culture as it is doesn't like this real approach.
> 
> There's no point in complaining as you know nithing will be done.
> 
> UK-M have lost a good member. My journal will be gone and I shall inevitably try to carry on with my training.
> 
> The great, wonderful guys who I do liaise with, especially on this thread, have helped me so much with that and I am so grateful for their support, good laughs and daily goid-natured banter.
> 
> @Milky or a.n.other mod....please let me stay around until about midnight tonight and if you would be so kind - please close my account.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> So long fellas. Thanks for the good times.
> 
> Your mate, LaurieLoz.
> 
> @latblaster @Greshie I shall keep in touch by email occasionally. Please take care of yourselves. :thumb:


Hang on a minute mate, nothing being done ??

Did you not see the stickie by the OWNER of the forum warning people they would be getting banned etc ?

We are very much on top of it trust me, very very much and had l seen some kind of ganging up on you l would have dealt with it but l didn't. Please report the posts you found antagonistic towards you.

Anyway l will be asleep at midnight so if its not done when l get up l will oblige.

Should you change your mind contact Katy to re activate your account


----------



## Breda

Milky said:


> Hang on a minute mate, nothing being done ??
> 
> Did you not see the stickie by the OWNER of the forum warning people they would be getting banned etc ?
> 
> We are very much on top of it trust me, very very much and had l seen some kind of ganging up on you l would have dealt with it but l didn't. Please report the posts you found antagonistic towards you.
> 
> Anyway l will be asleep at midnight so if its not done when l get up l will oblige.
> 
> Should you change your mind contact Katy to re activate your account


Oh come off it milky

Nobody ganged up on him. He's throwin a hissy fit because people dared to disagree with him and tell him about himself

Everyone panderin to his break down like he's a 12yr old girl. He's a big man ffs and brought a few straight talkin posts on himself and now wants to leave... but continues to post

Edit: Read your post properly and I think I'm in agreement with your sentiments


----------



## Paz1982

Laurieloz said:


> Well, as @resten says, I shouldn't have lashed out at TwoCan... Thing is, I didn't. He started lashing out at me well before this with his stupid, antagonusing comments just to get his kicks.
> 
> Mish, Paz, even the forum favourite Double J-ealousy always show up the moment I appear to have a go at defending this site's goid reputation.
> 
> It gets reversed because of these childish lads.
> 
> I'm giing to have to go.
> 
> I'm upset about it, but nothing is being done to curb these people behaving the way they do!
> 
> I think I'm a goid person, genuine and honest - trouble is in this day and age, lad culture as it is doesn't like this real approach.
> 
> There's no point in complaining as you know nithing will be done.
> 
> UK-M have lost a good member. My journal will be gone and I shall inevitably try to carry on with my training.
> 
> The great, wonderful guys who I do liaise with, especially on this thread, have helped me so much with that and I am so grateful for their support, good laughs and daily goid-natured banter.
> 
> @Milky or a.n.other mod....please let me stay around until about midnight tonight and if you would be so kind - please close my account.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> So long fellas. Thanks for the good times.
> 
> Your mate, LaurieLoz.
> 
> @latblaster @Greshie I shall keep in touch by email occasionally. Please take care of yourselves. :thumb:


Disappointed I never got an @ before my name Laurie but I'm sure I'll live ey. I 'showed up' as you say because you make me laugh how you seem to know exactly how the site should be run. I've said it a few times but I'll say it again, you remind me of that deaf old grandparent at a party who never really knows what's going on but will instantly get annoyed because he/she doesn't like the way someone is doing something 

Have you ever thought of starting your own forum mate ?


----------



## Milky

Milky said:


> I was popping into that thread and l don't get the fuss TBH.
> 
> I will go and take another look.


 @Breda

clearly you didn't read this one.


----------



## Hotdog147

45+ thread?

Oh the irony


----------



## MunchieBites

Laurieloz said:


> Well, as @resten says, I shouldn't have lashed out at TwoCan... Thing is, I didn't. He started lashing out at me well before this with his stupid, antagonusing comments just to get his kicks.
> 
> Mish, Paz, even the forum favourite Double J-ealousy always show up the moment I appear to have a go at defending this site's goid reputation.
> 
> It gets reversed because of these childish lads.
> 
> I'm giing to have to go.
> 
> I'm upset about it, but nothing is being done to curb these people behaving the way they do!
> 
> I think I'm a goid person, genuine and honest - trouble is in this day and age, lad culture as it is doesn't like this real approach.
> 
> There's no point in complaining as you know nithing will be done.
> 
> UK-M have lost a good member. My journal will be gone and I shall inevitably try to carry on with my training.
> 
> The great, wonderful guys who I do liaise with, especially on this thread, have helped me so much with that and I am so grateful for their support, good laughs and daily goid-natured banter.
> 
> @Milky or a.n.other mod....please let me stay around until about midnight tonight and if you would be so kind - please close my account.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> So long fellas. Thanks for the good times.
> 
> Your mate, LaurieLoz.
> 
> @latblaster @Greshie I shall keep in touch by email occasionally. Please take care of yourselves. :thumb:


Dude, I'm sorry you feel this way but seriously you over reacted.

We all have good and bad days and maybe this is just a bad day for you but no one in that thread was hanging up on anyone except the chap who wanted to kill cats.

And who is double jealousy?

I think maybe just sleep on it, calm down and stop the dramatics, no one here is trying to gang up on you.

Especially not me trust me! No gang would have unless it's the short @rse gang


----------



## Breda

Milky said:


> @Breda
> 
> clearly you didn't read this one.


I didnt read your post properly mate. My bad


----------



## jon-kent

MunchieBites said:


> Dude, I'm sorry you feel this way but seriously you over reacted.
> 
> We all have good and bad days and maybe this is just a bad day for you but no one in that thread was hanging up on anyone except the chap who wanted to kill cats.
> 
> *And who is double jealousy?*
> 
> I think maybe just sleep on it, calm down and stop the dramatics, no one here is trying to gang up on you.
> 
> Especially not me trust me! No gang would have unless it's the short @rse gang


A member called double J lol. He rents his spanish villa out, doesnt sound like he would be jealous lol


----------



## MunchieBites

jon-kent said:


> A member called double J lol. He rents his spanish villa out, doesnt sound like he would be jealous lol


My bad!


----------



## biglbs

In the Black corner... @Breda
In the white corner.... @Milky
(No pun)


----------



## latblaster

@Milky

So why did Pugster leave then?


----------



## Milky

latblaster said:


> @Milky
> 
> So why did Pugster leave then?


Sick of the bollox going on on the forum mate l think, real shame as he was being touted as a possible MOD.

Had another member leaving this week but had a change of heart as he saw an improvement in the forum over the last week ( FACT BTW as Lorian will concur )


----------



## Breda

latblaster said:


> @Milky
> 
> So why did Pugster leave then?


From some of my convos with him it had nuthin to do with "gangs" or the younger, less knowledgeable and experienced members. We agreed on quite a few things in his last days here

Liked him a lot. Shame he left


----------



## latblaster

Hotdog147 said:


> 45+ thread?
> 
> Oh the irony


Yup, full of people who have been married, divorced in some cases, lost their parents, made shedloads of mistakes, experienced stuff that many have to abide.

And...we learnt from them. 

But then I guess you like so many others think that their parents "don't understand & don't know anything"

HD...this really is not a personal post, if I felt that I wanted to be that way, I'd be disappointed in myself.


----------



## latblaster

Ok...I'll cool off for a few days.


----------



## Hotdog147

latblaster said:


> Yup, full of people who have been married, divorced in some cases, lost their parents, made shedloads of mistakes, experienced stuff that many have to abide.
> 
> And...we learnt from them.
> 
> But then I guess you like so many others think that their parents "don't understand & don't know anything"
> 
> HD...this really is not a personal post, if I felt that I wanted to be that way, I'd be disappointed in myself.


Wasn't really aimed at you mate, you know I like you and you're intelligent enough to know exactly what I was referring too


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Laurieloz said:


> Well, as @resten says, *I shouldn't have lashed out at TwoCan... Thing is, I didn't. He started lashing out at me well before this with his stupid, antagonusing comments just to get his kicks.*
> 
> *
> *Mish, Paz, even the forum favourite Double J-ealousy always show up the moment I appear to have a go at defending this site's goid reputation.
> 
> It gets reversed because of these childish lads.
> 
> I'm giing to have to go.
> 
> I'm upset about it, but nothing is being done to curb these people behaving the way they do!
> 
> I think I'm a goid person, genuine and honest - trouble is in this day and age, lad culture as it is doesn't like this real approach.
> 
> There's no point in complaining as you know nithing will be done.
> 
> UK-M have lost a good member. My journal will be gone and I shall inevitably try to carry on with my training.
> 
> The great, wonderful guys who I do liaise with, especially on this thread, have helped me so much with that and I am so grateful for their support, good laughs and daily goid-natured banter.
> 
> @Milky or a.n.other mod....please let me stay around until about midnight tonight and if you would be so kind - please close my account.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> So long fellas. Thanks for the good times.
> 
> Your mate, LaurieLoz.
> 
> @latblaster @Greshie I shall keep in touch by email occasionally. Please take care of yourselves. :thumb:


In the kitten thread you brought up how the immature idiots on this site wouldn't allow him to forget his introduction to this forum last week. No one had mentioned it until you did. And the forum has been a lot better lately (if you actually thought it was bad before, personally it didn't bother me) so I felt the need to ask you why he cant just let sleeping dogs lie and pointed out that your the only person who seems incapable of sweeping all that sh1t under the rug.

You flipped out and called me one of the ring leaders and basically called for me to be banned.

Judging by the reaction in the other thread most of the people on here agree with me that you need to let it rest and allow the forum to move on. Which it is. I never once insulted you, you just don't like the reaction your posts received (this is includes from people who aren't in this mythical gang) so you've spat your dummy out and said your leaving. Ironically your the guy who calls me immature :lol:

Stay or go, I couldn't care less. It's only the internet after all


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Laurieloz said:


> So why are you ALWAYS there instantly with the same bunch of people the moment somebody (not just me) appears to have a difference of opinion?
> 
> How come you and the same old people are the ones to dish out pathetic digs and not the other 95% of good members on this forum?
> 
> Look at the people who have just showed up with you on this excellent thread. The same ones again, except perhaps @MunchieBites and one or two other positive, genuine people.
> 
> You love the baiting, pure and simple.


Ok Loz we get it, I'm a horrible person and so are my alleged 'associates', and you are a ray of sunshine to this forum on an otherwise rainy day.

Im not gonna reply to you again because frankly your delusional and I'm starting to think your a troll. I love the baiting? Listen old boy none of this would have come up if you hadn't felt the need to bring up *(YET AGAIN)* how horrible and immature people are on this site. Your to wrapped up in yourself and your 'value' to this board to see any of this. Trying to talk to you is like talking to a brick wall.

And calling for bans when you've only been here 6 months? Come on fella, who do you think you are :lol:

I'm out. I hope your training goes well in the future


----------



## Guest

Evening, been working hard as (usual) and seemed again to miss all the fun :no:

BTW joey Essex,s teeth look ****e


----------



## Enjoy1

jon-kent said:


> A member called double J lol. He rents his spanish villa out, doesnt sound like he would be jealous lol


I can assure anyone @DoubleJ has no need to be jealous of anyone,..... Especially idiots that throw hissys....

:cool2:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

C'mon @Laurieloz. Don't leave. S'only t'internet.


----------



## jon-kent

Enjoy1 said:


> I can assure anyone @DoubleJ has no need to be jealous of anyone,..... Especially idiots that throw hissys....
> 
> :cool2:


Thats what i thought


----------



## dtlv

Six years before I qualify to post in this thread... yet after reading the last two pages or so I feel like I'm reading something I grew out of when leaving infant school thirty odd years ago.

I'd like to ask people on all 'sides' to stop continually having endless back and forth arguments about who picks on who, who is in a gang and who ruins the forum. There is indeed something to be said for telling people they are dicks when that's exactly what they are being, but please everyone remember - it is not the job of members to police all the people seen to be posting stupidly, that is the job of the site moderators.

If someone is being continually abusive, trolling or generally just a pain then rather than attack them at every opportunity, tell them once what you think (is ok to be blunt) then report them to a mod and rise above to temptation to get into a childish game of insults, accusations and counter insults and accusations... and if someone has p!ssed you off real bad, maybe step away from the computer/phone/laptop for half an hour and cool down before coming back to comment.

This forum is wrecked not by the crazy opinions some people have but by the childish way people argue about who said what and who did what and how people then pick on one another.


----------



## raptordog

Ok what did I miss :confused1:

Not read up for a few days and the place as turned to a shower of sh*t......:no:

Lighten up ye bunch of cnuts....its a forum not a c*ck waving competition.


----------



## luther1

Being the wrong side of 45 I've never felt the urge to post in here,just like the 'I'm straight' thread etc. but for ffs,instead of some over grown child telling everyone they're going to leave,then @ people so they get some sort of pat on the back reaction, and declaring they want there account closed,here's an idea,just fcuk off and don't log in anymore


----------



## Bashy




----------



## Skye666

WHAT THE FLIPPING HECK,,, I come in here for peace and it's gone all 'my bad' lol.

Well what a carry on... @tkd67 white teed are in u know...just coz u drop urs in a glass of water every night 

Ps...what's going on (whispered) :confused1:


----------



## raptordog

dtlv said:


> Six years before I qualify to post in this thread... yet after reading the last two pages or so I feel like I'm reading something I grew out of when leaving infant school thirty odd years ago.
> 
> I'd like to ask people on all 'sides' to stop continually having endless back and forth arguments about who picks on who, who is in a gang and who ruins the forum. There is indeed something to be said for telling people they are dicks when that's exactly what they are being, but please everyone remember - it is not the job of members to police all the people seen to be posting stupidly, that is the job of the site moderators.
> 
> If someone is being continually abusive, trolling or generally just a pain then rather than attack them at every opportunity, tell them once what you think (is ok to be blunt) then report them to a mod and rise above to temptation to get into a childish game of insults, accusations and counter insults and accusations... and if someone has p!ssed you off real bad, maybe step away from the computer/phone/laptop for half an hour and cool down before coming back to comment.
> 
> This forum is wrecked not by the crazy opinions some people have but by the childish way people argue about who said what and who did what and how people then pick on one another.


A lot of sense in the above post.... :thumbup1:


----------



## vetran

Raptordog your thread has done well it got up to 262 pages before the sh*te started lol


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Ok what did I miss :confused1:
> 
> Not read up for a few days and the place as turned to a shower of sh*t......:no:
> 
> Lighten up ye bunch of cnuts....its a forum not a c*ck waving competition.


Hehe @the latter ... *looks for a wave* ....


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> WHAT THE FLIPPING HECK,,, I come in here for peace and it's gone all 'my bad' lol.
> 
> Well what a carry on... @tkd67 white teed are in u know...just coz u drop urs in a glass of water every night
> 
> Ps...what's going on (whispered) :confused1:


I'm not that keen on ultra white teeth, can look a bit odd I think ........


----------



## raptordog

vetran said:


> Raptordog your thread has done well it got up to 262 pages before the sh*te started lol


Well....I guess people start throwing sacks of sh*t up in the air, they have got to land somewhere mate....


----------



## Kimball

latblaster said:


> @resten
> 
> You are incorrect. Loz pointed out a few things, which was not accepted. The response from TCD was disproportionate.
> 
> I see & experience the same thing as does @Kimball. We are 20 years older that most of you, we have formed our opinions through direct life situations.
> 
> With this in mind we express our opinions...when we do (without name calling or snitty remarks) some of us get laid into...or followed around.
> 
> @Milky
> 
> I have tagged Milky NOT to complain, but to illustrate how many members are feeling.
> 
> Pugster left btw & has also had all his very valuable information deleted.


I think this is my first post in the 45+, thought it would be too adult for me. Fuk me.

And @latblaster, I agree with almost every word you've put here, and you know we see eye to eye on most others too! But I haven't really seen anything here having found the so called offensive thread I reckon tcvd reacted fine.

All I can say is that I hope the forum carries on from where it's been the last week. Fun, informative and a few good crazies

Not quite sure how this all kicked off really.

Anyway I'm back off out of here before I realise I am over 45, not something to be celebrated! Hide it I'm still 37 in most areas of my life, lol.


----------



## Guest

Skye666 said:


> WHAT THE FLIPPING HECK,,, I come in here for peace and it's gone all 'my bad' lol.
> 
> Well what a carry on... @tkd67 white teed are in u know...just coz u drop urs in a glass of water every night
> 
> Ps...what's going on (whispered) :confused1:


Lol not just yet, but he does look like a fevking horse. :laugh:

Yes I'm a jealous old ****


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> I'm not that keen on ultra white teeth, can look a bit odd I think ........


Yes if anything like simon cowell, just a shade too far


----------



## Greshie

Kimball said:


> I think this is my first post in the 45+, thought it would be too adult for me. Fuk me.
> 
> And @latblaster, I agree with almost every word you've put here, and you know we see eye to eye on most others too! But I haven't really seen anything here having found the so called offensive thread I reckon tcvd reacted fine.
> 
> All I can say is that I hope the forum carries on from where it's been the last week. Fun, informative and a few good crazies
> 
> Not quite sure how this all kicked off really.
> 
> Anyway I'm back off out of here before I realise I am over 45, not something to be celebrated! Hide it I'm still 37 in most areas of my life, lol.


I would love to still just be 45 .... and 37 is a distant memory lol


----------



## Guest

Greshie said:


> I would love to still just be 45 .... and 37 is a distant memory lol


Yeah but some of us, still look and act like it, er me


----------



## Double J

jon-kent said:


> A member called double J lol. He rents his spanish villa out, doesnt sound like he would be jealous lol


PMSL....yeah it's a fair cop; I have a villa in the Canary Islands where I'll be spending 2 weeks over Christmas with a smoking hot woman. I'll be driving to the airport in my Audi S Line Convertible (choice of 3 vehicles) leaving a friend to look after my UK properties whilst I'm away......life's a bitch eh? :lol:

All jokes aside I really don't need to respond to a 50 year old adult who behaves like a child do I? I have hardly posted on here in the last 3 months so why the fuk I am dragged into this I have no idea..... :confused1:

Oh wait....yes I do actually. I called @Laurieloz out several months ago on his claims to have built ripped 21 inch biceps, naturally I might add, that were "much bigger when bulking..." I got about 30 likes for my post and was repped numerous times. Basically, the vast majority agreed entirely with what I said. However, Laurie is unable to see this and thinks it was a personal attack. He's clearly never forgotten that post.....how sad.

Sorry for the hi-jack but I obviously had to respond to the OP; In a way I am disappointed that I have almost stooped to the OP's level. Never mind though he won't be on here again after tonight......or will he? :yawn:


----------



## Kimball

Greshie said:


> I would love to still just be 45 .... and 37 is a distant memory lol


Factually so would I, just pretend it works for me


----------



## Guest

Enjoy1 said:


> I can assure anyone @DoubleJ has no need to be jealous of anyone,..... Especially idiots that throw hissys....
> 
> :cool2:


So, your after a shelf bottom :laugh:


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> Yeah but some of us, still look and act like it, er me


Holds hands up me too...


----------



## Guest

Yes another post @Skye666 , nice pic there :thumbup1:


----------



## Kimball

tkd67 said:


> Yeah but some of us, still look and act like it, er me


I honestly lie about it. Age isn't just a number it's Fukin depressing! I'd lie about it all the time if it wasn't for documents.


----------



## Enjoy1

tkd67 said:


> So, your after a shelf bottom :laugh:


They're all the rage don't you know.....


----------



## MunchieBites

Double J said:


> PMSL....yeah it's a fair cop; I have a villa in the Canary Islands where I'll be spending 2 weeks over Christmas with a smoking hot woman.


Well I don't know you but I can clear my diary


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> Yes another post @Skye666 , nice pic there :thumbup1:


Thanks...it was to show my bums growing!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Enjoy1 said:


> They're all the rage don't you know.....


I suppose so, wouldn't mind one in my hands :innocent:


----------



## Enjoy1

MunchieBites said:


> Well I don't know you but I can clear my diary


After a threesome then..? .:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Skye666 said:


> Thanks...it was to show my bums growing!! :thumb:


Looks mighty fine to me, missy :thumb:


----------



## MunchieBites

Enjoy1 said:


> After a threesome then..? .:laugh:


Hey I'm open to boobs!! 

*disclaimer.. Although I very much like boobs, threesome just after nuptials won't go down well with the OH


----------



## Greshie

tkd67 said:


> Yeah but some of us, still look and act like it, er me


I don't look or generally feel my age, but recently it has hit home that if I die of old age the years behind me are greater in number than those in front of me (unless I live to be the UK's oldest man which even given my family's genetics, I doubt )


----------



## Guest

Greshie said:


> I don't look or generally feel my age, but recently it has hit home that if I die of old age the years behind me are greater in number than those in front of me (unless I live to be the UK's oldest man which even given my family's genetics, I doubt )


If only I looked like I do now, when I was my twentys, and not the pathetic specimen I probably was :laugh:

Quote (Cher) if I could turn back time


----------



## Kimball

Greshie said:


> I don't look or generally feel my age, but recently it has hit home that if I die of old age the years behind me are greater in number than those in front of me (unless I live to be the UK's oldest man which even given my family's genetics, I doubt )


Funny I had that revelation yesterday, talking to my mum on the way to work and thinking they are the oldest generation and I've got 2 generations younger, not a nice feeling.

So take more age defying drugs and fight it


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> If only I looked like I do now, when I was my twentys, and not the pathetic specimen I probably was :laugh:
> 
> Quote (Cher) if I could turn back time


Cher had 2 ribs removed from each side ouch....bit of useless info


----------



## Greshie

Kimball said:


> Funny I had that revelation yesterday, talking to my mum on the way to work and thinking they are the oldest generation and I've got 2 generations younger, not a nice feeling.
> 
> So take more age defying drugs and fight it


That is so true, I remember my Grandparents and Great Uncle's and Aunts... now I am a Great Uncle and my parents are themselves Great Grandparents...

Its one of the reasons I took up weights, to try to improve my strength and well being !


----------



## Kimball

Greshie said:


> That is so true, I remember my Grandparents and Great Uncle's and Aunts... now I am a Great Uncle and my parents are themselves Great Grandparents...
> 
> Its one of the reasons I took up weights, to try to improve my strength and well being !


Yep same here. Just about to have "rage against" tattooed on my ribs. I'll give in when I'm in a wheelchair or a home and not before!


----------



## biglbs




----------



## Classic one

So you haven't gone then.... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Message to Self.....Don't go silly doing more than you have to during Leg work....You know driving homes going to be hard.... :nono:


----------



## Laurieloz

?


----------



## resten

Laurieloz said:


> ?


?


----------



## resten

tkd67 said:


> Oi, you ain't old enough to be in ere, now **** off


I am wise beyond my years


----------



## banjodeano

Back into it after a good 12months lay off, i've been busy doing up new house and other little jobs, at 51 it gets even harder starting back up, more so that you know any gains is gonna be really hard to get..dammnnn


----------



## Guest

resten said:


> I am wise beyond my years


**** my eyes are ****ed, thought that read ears


----------



## resten

tkd67 said:


> **** my eyes are ****ed, thought that read ears


Old cvnt


----------



## Guest

resten said:


> Old cvnt


Your welcome. ( bows)


----------



## sxbarnes

Changing subject. Who remembers 8 track tapes and cb radio my good buddies?


----------



## Greshie

banjodeano said:


> Back into it after a good 12months lay off, i've been busy doing up new house and other little jobs, at 51 it gets even harder starting back up, more so that you know any gains is gonna be really hard to get..dammnnn


I started at 53 ... and it is tough! but I'm stronger now than I was then even if I'm nowhere near the incredible hulk!


----------



## dt36

sxbarnes said:


> Changing subject. Who remembers 8 track tapes and cb radio my good buddies?


My mates Dad had a CB in his Viva. We used to sit in it some evenings and talk to this woman who would always lead us on a bit :001_tt2: We would ask to go round and meet her, but she would never divulge her true identity. Probably a good thing for her really. as we were only about 13 at the time.


----------



## Greshie

resten said:


> I am wise beyond my years





tkd67 said:


> **** my eyes are ****ed, thought that read ears


I think "wise beyond my ears" sounds quite good actually ... and very apt in certain cases ( though not on this occasion of course  )


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> I started at 53 ... and it is tough! but I'm stronger now than I was then even if I'm nowhere near the incredible hulk!


Forget about cracking pavements as you get older guys. I was 100mph into size and strength when I was younger and my life basically revolved around the gym. As I got older and started picking up injuries etc, I now train for pleasure, basic strength, fitness and wellness. :thumb:


----------



## sxbarnes

dt36 said:


> My mates Dad had a CB in his Viva. We used to sit in it some evenings and talk to this woman who would always lead us on a bit :001_tt2: We would ask to go round and meet her, but she would never divulge her true identity. Probably a good thing for her really. as we were only about 13 at the time.


Early Facebook wasn't it?


----------



## dt36

sxbarnes said:


> Early Facebook wasn't it?


Yes, suppose it was really.  She still should have took advantage of us though with one of those proper 70s bushes...


----------



## sxbarnes

dt36 said:


> Yes, suppose it was really.  She still should have took advantage of us though with one of those proper 70s bushes...


I was so naive then. I thought a bush was a TV set:laugh:


----------



## dt36

sxbarnes said:


> I was so naive then. I thought a bush was a TV set:laugh:


Haha. Me and my brother had a black & white Bush Rangemaster in our bedroom with a coathanger on the back of it. In the end, my Mam gave us a box of Daz for it...


----------



## sxbarnes

dt36 said:


> Haha. Me and my brother had a black & white Bush Rangemaster in our bedroom with a coathanger on the back of it. In the end, my Mam gave us a box of Daz for it...


You sure it wasn't Ariel? :whistling:


----------



## sxbarnes

dt36 said:


> Haha. Me and my brother had a black & white Bush Rangemaster in our bedroom with a coathanger on the back of it. In the end, my Mam gave us a box of Daz for it...


You sure it wasn't Ariel? :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

sxbarnes said:


> You sure it wasn't Ariel? :whistling:


oh dear!


----------



## vetran

sxbarnes said:


> Changing subject. Who remembers 8 track tapes and *cb radio my good buddies?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> I was known as "smog city cruiser". 10 10 till do it again take care cause we care break a break were gone.


----------



## andyhuggins

vetran said:


> Hey all you guys not been on for a couple of days. Well:whistling:
> 
> Did ant of you do fox hunts using the cb radio?


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Dags........and a big gun:whistling:


----------



## biglbs

tkd67 said:


> No on a serious note, I clocked yesterday the term ( my bad ) :confused1:
> 
> What the fuk is that all about
> 
> Now I'll be the first
> 
> My awful
> 
> My bigun
> 
> My confused
> 
> My angry
> 
> Etc etc.
> 
> Your saw it here first :thumb:


You rang?


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> OOPS :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> My mates Dad had a CB in his Viva. We used to sit in it some evenings and talk to this woman who would always lead us on a bit :001_tt2: We would ask to go round and meet her, but she would never divulge her true identity. Probably a good thing for her really. as we were only about 13 at the time.


My 'Handle' was ;The Alien',10/4.

What is your vector,victor?,over....Dunn.....


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> The poota is ganging up on us now!


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> NOOOOOOO!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## latblaster

I've calmed down now...

Was gonna post a "It's good to be back" by Mr G...then I thought of "My Gang"...nope that would upset Mr Schweppes.

So I've posted this instead....


----------



## sxbarnes

Can't beat Jethro Tull. I think I like Jethro better though


----------



## latblaster

This one's for you Tom...sorry mate I do love you really. :lol: 






@biglbs


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> This one's for you Tom...sorry mate I do love you really. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @biglbs


No idea of there music mate,sorry,fell on deaf ears that:cool2:


----------



## andyhuggins

Bet you could get it on 8 track :lol:


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Bet you could get it on 8 track :lol:


Or reel to reel/beetamax


----------



## andyhuggins

If you put more than 6 8 tracks in the car it doubled its weight :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

I've still got a working betamax if anyone needs anything converting to DVD. Got the portable one too. The battery weighs the same as the machine. Portable? For who? Arnie


----------



## andyhuggins

If I could find my old vhs wedding vid I would love to have it converted to dvd. Any ideas?


----------



## sxbarnes

andyhuggins said:


> If I could find my old vhs wedding vid I would love to have it converted to dvd. Any ideas?


Pm me mate. Won't take long


----------



## andyhuggins

sxbarnes said:


> Pm me mate. Won't take long


That would be awesome mate thanks. I will have to find it first. Then I will pm you mate :thumb:

Could take a while to find. Been married 25 yrs


----------



## sxbarnes

andyhuggins said:


> That would be awesome mate thanks. I will have to find it first. Then I will pm you mate :thumb:
> 
> Could take a while to find. Been married 25 yrs


 whenever mate its all set up here:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

What part of the country do you live in mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Or reel to reel/beetamax


I hear cassettes are coming back?


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> I hear cassettes are coming back?


I have a player in motor funny enough:lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> I have a player in motor funny enough:lol:


SNAP so do I mate. My girls think it is really funny. OH the youth of today :lol:


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> I hear cassettes are coming back?


Yup...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-22533522


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> SNAP so do I mate. My girls think it is really funny. OH the youth of today :lol:


Oh Dad!:no: :crying:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Yup...
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-22533522


OMG know to show my girls :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

andyhuggins said:


> What part of the country do you live in mate?


Sleepy beds. About 10 mile from Bedford on the a1


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Oh Dad!:no: :crying:


All I get is REALLY :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

sxbarnes said:


> Sleepy beds. About 10 mile from Bedford on the a1


That do able for me mate. I'm in hants.


----------



## sxbarnes

DVDs are sh1t. Apart from professional ones. I'd rather convert it all to hard drive and then they suddenly don't work cos Microsoft have issued updates. Wtf. Tbh there wasn't much wrong with tape except it was expensive


----------



## andyhuggins

sxbarnes said:


> DVDs are sh1t. Apart from professional ones. I'd rather convert it all to hard drive and then they suddenly don't work cos Microsoft have issued updates. Wtf. Tbh there wasn't much wrong with tape except it was expensive


me and technology well. As my girls say REALLY DAD :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

andyhuggins said:


> That do able for me mate. I'm in hants.


Do what needs to be done mate. Am down in Farnborough for the low level frimley green darts in Jan


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Haha. Me and my brother had a black & white Bush Rangemaster in our bedroom with a coathanger on the back of it. In the end, my Mam gave us a box of Daz for it...


Box of daz lol....always thought it was a funny name for washing powder still is...I remember OMO washing powder and my mum saying it was for ladies of a certain type and it stood for...OLD MANS OUT she said they put it in the window lol

Me and my friend had a CB radio but we had to use it at her Nan's house ..we kept saying 1-4 for a copy and her nan said one day ...why do u keep asking for a coffee ask for a tea instead..lol little did she know we were talking to lorry drivers prob old enough to be our granddad .. :nono:


----------



## andyhuggins

sxbarnes said:


> Do what needs to be done mate. Am down in Farnborough for the low level frimley green darts in Jan


That could work thanks mate. You have seen the stuff i have to sort through to find it :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

Omo. Spot on:thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Box of daz lol....always thought it was a funny name for washing powder still is...I remember OMO washing powder and my mum saying it was for ladies of a certain type and it stood for...OLD MANS OUT she said they put it in the window lol
> 
> Me and my friend had a CB radio but we had to use it at her Nan's house ..we kept saying 1-4 for a copy and her nan said one day ...why do u keep asking for a coffee ask for a tea instead..lol little did she know we were talking to lorry drivers prob old enough to be our granddad .. :nono:


I still have a working cobra 148gtx(i think it is)with power pack etc


----------



## sxbarnes

andyhuggins said:


> That could work thanks mate. You have seen the stuff i have to sort through to find it :lol:


Might pester that @Ginger Ben for a training session as well as yourself of course..........


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Box of daz lol....always thought it was a funny name for washing powder still is...I remember OMO washing powder and my mum saying it was for ladies of a certain type and it stood for...OLD MANS OUT she said they put it in the window lol
> 
> Me and my friend had a CB radio but we had to use it at her Nan's house ..we kept saying 1-4 for a copy and her nan said one day ...why do u keep asking for a coffee ask for a tea instead..lol little did she know we were talking to lorry drivers prob old enough to be our granddad .. :nono:


Sorry @Syke666 but that is one hell of an avi.

Sorry back on thread.


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> I still have a working cobra 148gtx(i think it is)with power pack etc


I want a go I want a go :bounce:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry @Syke666 but that is one hell of an avi.
> 
> Sorry back on thread.


Ohhh thank u Andy...get ya coat love lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Ohhh thank u Andy...get ya coat love lol


I had it to hand in anticipation :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> I want a go I want a go :bounce:


That is a 4 ,brining it in my tintop,though it may be a bit 10/100,c'mon!


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I had it to hand in anticipation :lol:


Lol eager beaver


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> That is a 4 ,brining it in my tintop,though it may be a bit 10/100,c'mon!


Haha ohhh memories.


----------



## Skye666

So do we know if laurieloz left? I haven't caught up since this morning..


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol eager beaver


What sort of beaver :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> So do we know if laurieloz left? I haven't caught up since this morning..


Been trying to contact him. Drew a big fat blank


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Great , I didn't get such a proposal


Sorry mate. You know how it is :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> What sort of beaver :lol:


Do they have types...lol


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> Great , I didn't get such a proposal


Well Andy liked my avi that's why


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> **** off you old ****
> 
> Anyways there's no ****in way your better lookin :laugh:


Yh but I'm all about personality ya know


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Do they have types...lol


OH YEAH. There are many sorts :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> **** off you old ****
> 
> Anyways there's no ****in way your better lookin :laugh:


Well you young pup :lol:

It's all about the distinguished look :lol:


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> My, My....yesterday 10.31pm....you have a short memory
> 
> Only the brightest light, shines on the righteous, me


Lol I was testing...get ya coat then bring wine :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Can't, I hold a grudge ...
> 
> That's my downfall.


Least I only had to get my coat mate. Didn't need the wine  :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Mars is back..Hacks has gone.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Mars is back..Hacks has gone.


sorry mate being a newbie. I am clueless.


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> sorry mate being a newbie. I am clueless.


Mars the mod left about 4 weeks ago has come back...& the great Hackskii has left & is no longer a mod.


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Mars the mod left about 4 weeks ago has come back...& the great Hackskii has left & is no longer a mod.


ah indeed !


----------



## andyhuggins

Lets move on then shall we?


----------



## sxbarnes

andyhuggins said:


> Lets move on then shall we?


Let's talk about cb radios again. Oh I started that off a few hours ago


----------



## andyhuggins

How has your training changed over the years?


----------



## sxbarnes

andyhuggins said:


> How has your training changed over the years?


From sh1te to vaguely good


----------



## andyhuggins

sxbarnes said:


> From sh1te to vaguely good


Next question. Why do you train?


----------



## andyhuggins

Okay then. What band would u like to see live?


----------



## Classic one

Andy are you talking to a robot it seems as if you are teaching it to learn things..


----------



## andyhuggins

Yep I think I am.

What a waste of my time.


----------



## sxbarnes

Sorry I lost WiFi connection mate. Back later


----------



## sxbarnes

tkd67 said:


> Tight ****er , should have fibre then :laugh:
> 
> Come back @Laurieloz all is ****ing forgiven, this is all to painfull....with me anyways


Was on a fooking train! haha


----------



## sxbarnes

tkd67 said:


> Tight ****er, buy a car ..


They don't work with alcohol!


----------



## sxbarnes

Or wifi!


----------



## sxbarnes

Youre not irritating enough mate!.......... yet


----------



## Laurieloz

Oh no! I can't stay away any longer...

I've been out with my best mate of 30 years. Talked about music ,families, us, them, [email protected], finances, et al....

I'm not drunk now but I cried on my walk home.

I'm a mess sonetimes:wacko:

Then, looking at the last four pages on this fantastic thread, I thought..

You are a FANTASTIC bunch!

Great, unbelievably HUMAN people!

I love you guys.

What's happened to Hackskii?? Too much free love in old Cali? We need his sort!

Thanks, my friends.

God....I love you all:wub:


----------



## latblaster

Neg yourself you lazy git. :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Morning all  shortly going out to scrape an ice sheet off the car windscreen then work, 1st time I've been in since Monday so no doubt will be catching up on stuff that's been going on! then off again to next Thursday  .

Strictly this evening and finishing off the spare room decorating tomorrow. I also need to revise my training routine, tendonitis flared up again in my wrists a few days ago so I need to go easy on the weight I'm lifting ... so looks like more reps lower weight dor a while!

Enjoy your Saturday folks


----------



## Rob68

@Laurieloz

Here you go,bit of a quizzy thing lol not sure if its been done already apologies if it has

Songs that mention other bands in them

Bob Marley - Punky Reggae Party - Mentions The Damned The Jam The Clash


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Rob68 said:


> @Laurieloz
> 
> Here you go,bit of a quizzy thing lol not sure if its been done already apologies if it has
> 
> Songs that mention other bands in them
> 
> Bob Marley - Punky Reggae Party - Mentions The Damned The Jam The Clash


1977 by the clash. - elvis beatles rolling stones


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

trans europe express by kraftwerk - iggy pop and david bowie


----------



## latblaster

@Greshie

Have you considered using Peptides to help your wrists? They will help alot...they are legal & it's not a 'big step' by any means.

It really is worth doing a 4 week course, 2 very small jabs once a day into the fat around your stomach. No drama with them.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

geno by dexie's


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> @Greshie
> 
> Have you considered using Peptides to help your wrists? They will help alot...they are legal & it's not a 'big step' by any means.
> 
> It really is worth doing a 4 week course, 2 very small jabs once a day into the fat around your stomach. No drama with them.


No I've not actually .... will have to do some research on them ... thanks Lats !


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> God I'm knackard, had 4 ****ing hours sleep, got a 12 hr shift ahead of me, and leave for work in 15 minutes.
> 
> Will only get a break, when I actually go on break, no ****ing let up, seriously no let up.
> 
> And all this for peanuts, lol.
> 
> Anyways still wanna go red, red negs please..:laugh:


Aww il bring u tea on ur break...if ur not still holding grudge


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> No I've not actually .... will have to do some research on them ... thanks Lats !


I know I'm going on about them, but they are so good. All they do is make the Pituitary Gland produce more Growth Hormone.

In people of our age...y'know middle age "old boys" (to some on here)....the amount of GH that the Pituitary makes is very small & this is the cause of many ailments

we have...& it can be slowed down. Bone Density increase is also achieved using them. I can link you to some good studies that show the efficacy of them.


----------



## Skye666

Morning people

[email protected] :thumbup1:

@Greshie doc telling me I have tennis elbow is that the same thing as ur wrist? How the hell they make these claims iv no idea didn't look at, and had I not said I lift weights I wonder what it might have been then!! It's damn painful though. Tried to rest it but it affects pretty much every day use so don't know how it will improve...so annoying.


----------



## latblaster

Yup, Tennis Elbow, Golfers Elbow are just terms used to catagorise Tendonitis.

I've had Tennis Elbow & having a Cortisone injection helped alot with it.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

latblaster said:


> Yup, Tennis Elbow, Golfers Elbow are just terms used to catagorise Tendonitis.
> 
> I've had Tennis Elbow & having a Cortisone injection helped alot with it.


same here. in fact almost instantaneous relief.


----------



## Laurieloz

Rob68 said:


> @Laurieloz
> 
> Here you go,bit of a quizzy thing lol not sure if its been done already apologies if it has
> 
> Songs that mention other bands in them
> 
> Bob Marley - Punky Reggae Party - Mentions The Damned The Jam The Clash


Just one off the top of my head....

"Television man is crazy, says we're juvenile delinquent wrecks

Oh man! I need TV, when I got T.REX".

And later on...

"...And my brother's back at home with his Beatles and his Stones..."

David Bowie 'All The Young Dudes', a hit for Mott The Hoople.


----------



## mark_star

there's a guy works down the chip shop swears he's Elvis


----------



## Laurieloz

@Mingster

Just received the Epica 'Retrospect' 3xCD 2xDVD box set.

I'll be playing it all next week in the car, but I'll have to wait until Mrs. LL is out to play the DVDs. Can't wait.

Thanks for bringing this amazing band to my attention:thumb:



@tkd67

No wonder you're tired today...You spent all last night giving me 167 'likes'. Hahahaa. Cheered me up, bud. Thanks:thumb:

Reps for both of you.


----------



## Classic one

mark_star said:


> there's a guy works down the chip shop swears he's Elvis


So that's where he's been hiding ..... :rockon:


----------



## dt36

Just had the new Black Sabbath album (13). Will be giving it a listen as soon as this Scotland v Australia game finishes, as it's in the garage for a bit of Oooosing. Back & Biceps tonight, finishing of like a prisoner in the yard... :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

Sabbarffff!!! :clap:


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Just had the new Black Sabbath album (13). Will be giving it a listen as soon as this Scotland v Australia game finishes, as it's in the garage for a bit of Oooosing. Back & Biceps tonight, finishing of like a prisoner in the yard... :thumb:


You will not be disappointed mate. It's classic Sabbath like they've never been away! :rockon:


----------



## Mingster

latblaster said:


> Sabbarffff!!! :clap:


Sabbath t shirt circa 1980...


----------



## andyhuggins

hey people, Hope you all had a good day?


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> Sabbath t shirt circa 1980...
> 
> View attachment 140885


Haha. Lol.

1980...that would be when "Neon Knights" came out. What a terrific single that was!

Little Ronnie James Dio (RIP) on fantastic form and Tony Iommu's fantastic guitar riffing.

Absolutely f'in ace mate! :w00t:


----------



## Mingster

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. Lol.
> 
> 1980...that would be when "Neon Knights" came out. What a terrific single that was!
> 
> Little Ronnie James Dio (RIP) on fantastic form and Tony Iommu's fantastic guitar riffing.
> 
> Absolutely f'in ace mate! :w00t:


It was the last tour I saw them on tbh. Could never get my head round Ronnie replacing the Oz lol...


----------



## andyhuggins

The new album is epic


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> It was the last tour I saw them on tbh. Could never get my head round Ronnie replacing the Oz lol...


No. It wasn't the same without the Prince of Darkness.

Did you notice I typed 'Iommu', not 'Iommi, above.

My stubby fingers on my phone.....apologies to Tony if he should be reading....


----------



## latblaster

Pass me the Rizlas....got a roach? Remember those wasted nights...think I enjoyed myself.


----------



## Laurieloz

Just another topic...

I'm not a big Dr. Who fan, but did anyone see the excellent drama about William Hartnell the other day?

The actor David Bradley played a wonderful part as that first doctor.

About to watch tonight's 'Day of the Doctor' special starting in a mo.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Pass me the Rizlas....got a roach? Remember those wasted nights...think I enjoyed myself.


Only too well mate :lol:


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Only too well mate :lol:


I was with my gf at the time...off my box on a sat night. Thought I'd pissed myself, I was that stoned..(half a joint no doubt:lol

She lives in Nth Cali now, runs a clothing company. Lovely girl too.


----------



## andyhuggins

Funny how you remember such times so vividly.


----------



## latblaster

Ahhh, those days of shagging outside, when & where you could...bliss. :confused1:


----------



## andyhuggins

To bloody cold now mate :lol:

Must be my age :lol:


----------



## latblaster

I used to love standing in the bus shelter, trouser down knob out (or in)..the cold winters night giving me arse chilblains.

Restens gone.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> I used to love standing in the bus shelter, trouser down knob out (or in)..the cold winters night giving me arse chilblains.


 

:lol:


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> I still have a working cobra 148gtx(i think it is)with power pack etc


Class bit of kit :thumbup1:

One of the best in its day..... doing strong money on ebay if its a clean one.

Got one still in the box up in the loft........ dont have the heart to let her go.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Class bit of kit :thumbup1:
> 
> One of the best in its day..... doing strong money on ebay if its a clean one.
> 
> Got one still in the box up in the loft........ dont have the heart to let her go.


You old romantic you :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Been good all week,...... weekends here so time for a cheat meal...... 

















Sorry about the size guys....the JD has already kicked in ...carn't see anything smaller lol..... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Now that is what I call a cheat meal. ENJOY :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Now that is what I call a cheat meal. ENJOY :thumb:


Cheers Andy... I will do my best mate..... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Seems there has been some cutting by the mods etc going on.


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> I used to love standing in the bus shelter, trouser down knob out (or in)..the cold winters night giving me arse chilblains.
> 
> Restens gone.


Indeed he has, as have several others. Lorian has had his banning hammer out tonight ....


----------



## andyhuggins

Quite a few have gone. @Laurieloz


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Evening all, finally home after the 12 hour,er. Chickens in the oven, can of lager by my side.
> 
> And gotta do it all again tomorrow.
> 
> The joys of employment.


Nice to see you managed the shift after a **** sleep mate


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> The new album is epic


 Trained through half of it earlier and liked what I heard. Had it on in the kitchen for the rest, but missus came in, so switched off. Bit more tomorrow...


----------



## andyhuggins

Looks like it is kicking off about the bans.


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Class bit of kit :thumbup1:
> 
> One of the best in its day..... doing strong money on ebay if its a clean one.
> 
> Got one still in the box up in the loft........ dont have the heart to let her go.


Keep it in good order for when the Zombies come :wacko:


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Oh well zack Amin just gone also ....
> 
> But he wanted it, obviously.


Looks like you got in at the right time mate.

**** going down.


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Yeah to right, also had a very quick shower :laugh:
> 
> Well maybe now, people will be aware, no one is above the law. ( so to speak )


Exactly mate. Some people think they are bullet proof.


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Exactly mate. Some people think they are bullet proof.


And then they grow up....I learnt some very harsh lessons..but it brought me to a greater understanding.


----------



## andyhuggins

As long as people learn from their mistakes.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Exactly mate. Some people think they are bullet proof.


I don't know what they thought, but they were very foolish to think they could get away with some pretty loathsome behaviour...


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> I don't know what they thought, but they were very foolish to think they could get away with some pretty loathsome behaviour...


Good post in the other thread mate.


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> Good post in the other thread mate.


Yes, Greshie is a wise ole man......x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Yes, Greshie is a wise ole man......x


Thank you! but less of the 'ole' sweetie :laugh:


----------



## latblaster

jon kent, resten, Zack...so far.

Shame really, when they really learn what life is truly about, they'll be embarassed by their behaviour.

Gotta go to my bed..pished...again!!!

Sleep well....all of you on here.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Laurieloz is posting too


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> jon kent, resten, Zack...so far.
> 
> Shame really, when they really learn what life is truly about, they'll be embarassed by their behaviour.
> 
> Gotta go to my bed..pished...again!!!
> 
> Sleep well....all of you on here.


Again mate. WTF :beer:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Thank you! but less of the 'ole' sweetie :laugh:


:laugh: sorry........

:no: :laugh: xx


----------



## andyhuggins

@raptordog hows the cheat going?


----------



## Laurieloz

Ooooo!

I've missed all the fun and frolics....probably a good move.

I'll have a butchers after.

So....refresh me please:

Resten (that happens every other day).

Zack Amin - a kn0bhead....Good!

Jon-Kent - surprised at that. When he doesn't get roped in with the deadheads, a good bloke and a great journal, very into his fighting.

There's still four names I would LOVE to see go.....


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Ooooo!
> 
> I've missed all the fun and frolics....probably a good move.
> 
> I'll have a butchers after.
> 
> So....refresh me please:
> 
> Resten (that happens every other day).
> 
> Zack Amin - a kn0bhead....Good!
> 
> Jon-Kent - surprised at that. When he doesn't get roped in with the deadheads, a good bloke and a great journal, very into his fighting.
> 
> There's still four names I would LOVE to see go.....


Don't go there mate. Just move on and enjoy. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Don't go there mate. Just move on and enjoy. :thumb:


Yes exactly !


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Don't go there mate. Just move on and enjoy. :thumb:


Haha. You maybe don't know it, Andy, but you're as wise as @Greshie :thumbup1:

I will have a look at the thread, but as an observer, I won't post another thread!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. You maybe don't know it, Andy, but you're as wise as @Greshie :thumbup1:
> 
> I will have a look at the thread, but as an observer, I won't post another thread!


Thanks mate. Just put your rant in a pm.


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> I think we all need a ban of some sorts, just to remind ourselves why we're here.
> 
> Wether that's friendship, and or information... Certain actions help us and bring us back from the brink.


Agreed it makes you focus


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Well off to bed, got another arduous 12 hr shift tomorrow.
> 
> Speak again,* if were all sensible enough.*
> 
> Good night.


I doubt it :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Laurieloz said:


> Ooooo!
> 
> I've missed all the fun and frolics....probably a good move.
> 
> I'll have a butchers after.
> 
> So....refresh me please:
> 
> Resten (that happens every other day).
> 
> Zack Amin - a kn0bhead....Good!
> 
> Jon-Kent - surprised at that. When he doesn't get roped in with the deadheads, a good bloke and a great journal, very into his fighting.
> 
> *There's still four names I would LOVE to see go*.....


Ironic :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Ironic :lol:


 

Sad to see Laurie go, he is easily the biggest nutter to have ever posted on here


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Ashcrapper said:


> Sad to see Laurie go, he is easily the biggest nutter to have ever posted on here


He's probably swinging from the rafters already. He loved this place lol


----------



## Ashcrapper

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> He's probably swinging from the rafters already. He loved this place lol


I wouldn't like to think what he did when he tried to log in and got the ban message, look how he reacted to getting a red mark on his reputation :lol:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Ashcrapper said:


> I wouldn't like to think what he did when he tried to log in and got the ban message, look how he reacted to getting a red mark on his reputation :lol:


Fvck knows mate, but I guarantee his reaction wouldn't have been pretty :lol:


----------



## Classic one

So dose anyone know why Loz has gone , He loved it on here....


----------



## Ashcrapper

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Fvck knows mate, but I guarantee his reaction wouldn't have been pretty :lol:


His long suffering wife will have come home to find him naked painting the walls with excrement


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Classicone said:


> So dose anyone know why Loz has gone , He loved it on here....


Because he was playing a large part in all the bickering. He just didn't realise it


----------



## Classic one

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Because he was playing a large part in all the bickering. He just didn't realise it


Makes sense...


----------



## [email protected]

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Because he was playing a large part in all the bickering. He just didn't realise it


I'm sure he knew exactly what he was doing. He was on a one man mission to get all the "bad lads" banned.

Unfortunately I doubt his ban is permanent so he'll be back gloating soon lol.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Classicone said:


> Makes sense...


Should probably point out that was just speculation


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

[email protected] said:


> I'm sure he knew exactly what he was doing. He was on a one man mission to get all the "bad lads" banned.
> 
> *Unfortunately* I doubt his ban is permanent so he'll be back gloating soon lol.


Word


----------



## Kimball

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Word


Aren't all yesterday's bans permanent?


----------



## [email protected]

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Word


Sorry, I'm not down with the kids so I don't know what that means :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Where is this?

Edit - that was replying to a post about Laurie being told to leave it. Appears to have gone though :confused1:


----------



## [email protected]

Kimball said:


> Aren't all yesterday's bans permanent?


Laurie was banned today I think.


----------



## Kimball

[email protected] said:


> Laurie was banned today I think.


Maybe not then. You'll know in a week I guess.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Kimball said:


> Aren't all yesterday's bans permanent?


Not sure mate


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, I'm not down with the kids so I don't know what that means :lol:


It means I agree. You can use that from now on Jojo if you like


----------



## [email protected]

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> It means I agree. You can use that from now on Jojo if you like


Haha maybe not but thanks


----------



## Paz1982

Ashcrapper said:


> I wouldn't like to think what he did when he tried to log in and got the ban message, look how he reacted to getting a red mark on his reputation :lol:


I heard that's how it all started for raul moat


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys how was your weekend? Good, Bad or ugly?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys how was your weekend? Good, Bad or ugly?


Good(ish) working yesterday then finished off decorating the spare room today ... managed to jarr my hand whilst using a staple gun to fix a new cover to a chair and have now a touch on tendonitis again 

Still I have apple and plum crumble with custard for tea so that has cheered me up


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys how was your weekend? Good, Bad or ugly?


Very interesting Andy......am off soon, about 9 days to go!!!

So, to answer you question, a mix of all three. Now I reflect though I have to say I've learnt alot.


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Good(ish) working yesterday then finished off decorating the spare room today ... managed to jarr my hand whilst using a staple gun to fix a new cover to a chair and have now a touch on tendonitis again
> 
> Still I have apple and plum crumble with custard for tea so that has cheered me up


loving the tea mate :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Very interesting Andy......am off soon, about 9 days to go!!!
> 
> So, to answer you question, a mix of all three. Now I reflect though I have to say I've learnt alot.


9 days and counting mate. Bet you can't wait


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys how was your weekend? Good, Bad or ugly?


Cold been putting some more tarpaulin's on my car and making sure shes water tight....wish I had a garage...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Cold been putting some more tarpaulin's on my car and making sure shes water tight....wish I had a garage...


Can you not rent one near you mate?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Can you not rent one near you mate?


I can Andy but they ask silly money for them ,even the council want £9 per week....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I can Andy but they ask silly money for them ,even the council want £9 per week....


Yeah that works out expensive over a year.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah that works out expensive over a year.


Just a bit Andy and after a couple of years I don't get to keep it , Some folk are charging £12-13 for one....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Just a bit Andy and after a couple of years I don't get to keep it , Some folk are charging £12-13 for one....


So what car are you putting away for the winter?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> So what car are you putting away for the winter?


Andy its a classic car its the first winter its out of a garage as a rule it really dose not see much rain ...Plus I have had it since I was 18yrs old...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Andy its a classic car its the first winter its out of a garage as a rule it really dose not see much rain ...Plus I have had it since I was 18yrs old...


What is it mate?


----------



## Classic one

Its a 63 Ford consul Classic , with a pinto in and all modified running gear....my summer fun .. :clap:


----------



## andyhuggins

Epic mate.

got any pics?


----------



## Skye666

Oh lord what happened in here!!!! The ban man been at it again and there was all the YOUNGIES chatting in here...yikes! Lol

How is everyone??


----------



## andyhuggins

All the better for seeing you lady 

Yeah really quiet 2nite.


----------



## Northern Lass

evening...better go get me some chicken


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> evening...better go get me some chicken


Welcome mummy nice to see you in here


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Welcome mummy nice to see you in here


hey andy how are you?


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> evening...better go get me some chicken


Yey Yum Mum ! not seen you around for a while  hope everything is ok with you !


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah i am good thanks 

just recovering from yesterdays leg session and looking after the g- daughter


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Yey Yum Mum ! not seen you around for a while  hope everything is ok with you !


Im doing really good thanks...

Got a busy week this week, I'm hoping my son will get his diagnosis this week.. and hoping my OH gets started on his treatment


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> Im doing really good thanks...
> 
> Got a busy week this week, I'm hoping my son will get his diagnosis this week.. and hoping my OH gets started on his treatment


Hmm all that has taken a while hasn't it?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Im doing really good thanks...
> 
> Got a busy week this week, I'm hoping my son will get his diagnosis this week.. and hoping my OH gets started on his treatment


If you don't mind me asking what are your sons issues?

Feel free to say sod off.


----------



## Northern Lass

yes it has taken a very long time Gresh....

It's a diagnosis for Autism... when he was 18 months old I noticed his speech was not up to scratch and now he can't communicate with us at all... but he is very clever .


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Epic mate.
> 
> got any pics?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> yes it has taken a very long time Gresh....
> 
> It's a diagnosis for Autism... when he was 18 months old I noticed his speech was not up to scratch and now he can't communicate with us at all... but he is very clever .


Thanks for sharing that Yummy 

Hope all is good with the results.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> View attachment 140963


great looking car mate.

no wonder you want to protect it


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks for sharing that Yummy
> 
> Hope all is good with the results.


Bit anxious about it all... but I am sure everything will be good, as it can be


----------



## Classic one

Yes It should be in a garage but it should be ok Its got 3 double quilts on a car cover then a couple of tarps and I got a couple of real large ones over the top with a good bit of space all around , So it should be ok...


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Bit anxious about it all... but I am sure everything will be good, as it can be


Of course you are.

I am sure it will be as good as it can.

As you say he is a clever lad.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:



> Yes It should be in a garage but it should be ok Its got 3 double quilts on a car cover then a couple of tarps and I got a couple of real large ones over the top with a good bit of space all around , So it should be ok...


Sounds good to me mate. as long as it can breath if you know what i mean?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds good to me mate. as long as it can breath if you know what i mean?


Yep Andy it can the cover cost a bit and that's breathable to let the moisture out and not let it in......


----------



## andyhuggins

Goood to go then.


----------



## andyhuggins

@raptordog how are you after last night?


----------



## andyhuggins

Another 12 shift done then mate.

Sorry if what is left disappoints mate.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> @raptordog how are you after last night?


Was a little ruff this morning mate, but a full english breakfast soon sorted that..... :laugh:

firing on all cylinders again now :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Love a full english to sort things out mate :thumb:


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys how was your weekend? Good, Bad or ugly?


Been up your way today Andy. Dropped my lad back at Pirbright Depot, as he came home on Thursday for a long weekend. Was good to see him again. Will be Christmas next , but only just around the corner


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> Cold been putting some more tarpaulin's on my car and making sure shes water tight....wish I had a garage...


Rolled mine out yesterday, as I had a new tyre fitted to one of the rims this week, so fitted it back on yesterday. Got some Polysport Track Control Arms to fit next, but again I am relying on the weather.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Been up your way today Andy. Dropped my lad back at Pirbright Depot, as he came home on Thursday for a long weekend. Was good to see him again. Will be Christmas next , but only just around the corner


Take it he's in the forces then mate.


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> Rolled mine out yesterday, as I had a new tyre fitted to one of the rims this week, so fitted it back on yesterday. Got some Polysport Track Control Arms to fit next, but again I am relying on the weather.


We are supposed to be getting a s**t load of snow....Hope that's a f**k up on there part, Me I want some more Sun and plenty of it.... :cool2:


----------



## Greshie

Just cloud and drizzle forecast this week for us ... and fog on Tuesday .... love fog as long as I don't have to go out in it !


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Just cloud and drizzle forecast this week for us ... and fog on Tuesday .... love fog as long as I don't have to go out in it !


I hate driving in fog as we have no cats eyes for miles.


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Take it he's in the forces then mate.


Yes, following after his Dad. Heaven help him... :whistling:

Not a lot of work around our area to be honest. He had the grades for Uni, but he saw a lot of his mates coming home skint on the weekends or the older lads he was playing rugby with ending up with a pocket full of debt, so he decided to get a technical trade via the forces.

He was trying to get in for ages, but because he was playing regional rugby and also above his age grade for his local club, he kept getting delayed for breaking his nose 5 times and then his ankle. Last break he had, we had to give his cousins details in A&E so it didn't go on his records...


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Yes, following after his Dad. Heaven help him... :whistling:
> 
> Not a lot of work around our area to be honest. He had the grades for Uni, but he saw a lot of his mates coming home skint on the weekends or the older lads he was playing rugby with ending up with a pocket full of debt, so he decided to get a technical trade via the forces.
> 
> He was trying to get in for ages, but because he was playing regional rugby and also above his age grade for his local club, he kept getting delayed for breaking his nose 5 times and then his ankle. Last break he had, we had to give his cousins details in A&E so it didn't go on his records...


He has my up most respect mate. I wish him well. You must be proud.


----------



## Skye666

Wot is happening I'm confused...ackee just got banned after putting a huge comment up.....it's all gone weird


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Wot is happening I'm confused...ackee just got banned after putting a huge comment up.....it's all gone weird


No idea :confused1:


----------



## tamara

Skye666 said:


> Wot is happening I'm confused...ackee just got banned after putting a huge comment up.....it's all gone weird


Wouldn't mention anything about it just to be safe!


----------



## andyhuggins

Is he 45+


----------



## Classic one

Was I seeing things but wasn't there something on here regarding steroids...


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Is he 45+


No...


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Ain't my Sid avvy, simply the best on uk-m


No


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> Ain't my Sid avvy, simply the best on uk-m


It's not the best mine is...but Sid is very cool :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Was I seeing things but wasn't there something on here regarding steroids...


OMG where?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> No...


Out him then.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

This is fvcking ridiculous


----------



## andyhuggins

what is?

Just having a laff :lol:


----------



## tamara

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> This is fvcking ridiculous


Secret squirrel says sssshhhhh! What am I doing in here I'm too young to be in this thread!


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

andyhuggins said:


> what is?
> 
> Just having a laff :lol:


LOL you know what I'm talking about


----------



## Classic one

What the hells going on, on here I am clicking on threads to have a read and there not there just a load of computer lingo... :confused1:


----------



## andyhuggins

tamara said:


> Secret squirrel says sssshhhhh! What am I doing in here I'm too young to be in this thread!


That's up for discussion :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

They aren't that good :lol:


----------



## tamara

tkd67 said:


> Don't let something like age bother you, your breasts are big enough for you to stay :lol:


Thanks I've got to go to bed now. Need to lay still and flat to keep the tea bags on my eyes.

@[email protected] let me know if anything goes down


----------



## [email protected]

tamara said:


> Thanks I've got to go to bed now. Need to lay still and flat to keep the tea bags on my eyes.
> 
> @[email protected] let me know if anything goes down


Will do hon. Night night x


----------



## tamara

andyhuggins said:


> They aren't that good :lol:


Look like two of your heads in a bra!


----------



## Skye666

tamara said:


> Secret squirrel says sssshhhhh! What am I doing in here I'm too young to be in this thread!


Yes u are miss...if u stay too long u will develop a wrinkly old vagina like me..don't want that Tamara lol


----------



## tamara

Skye666 said:


> Yes u are miss...if u stay too long u will develop a wrinkly old vagina like me..don't want that Tamara lol


Not for one minute do I think you have wrinkles on your twinkle!


----------



## andyhuggins

tamara said:


> Look like two of your heads in a bra!


Exactly two 50 year old heads in a bra :lol:

Couldn't of put it better :lol:


----------



## BigTrev

Skye666 said:


> Yes u are miss...if u stay too long u will develop a wrinkly old vagina like me..don't want that Tamara lol


lmao nothing like putting it suble:lol:

Edit my suttle to suble thanks to wrinkly one:laugh:

Third time lucky,,it fuking subtle


----------



## Skye666

tamara said:


> Not for one minute do I think you have wrinkles on your twinkle!


Oh I kid u not...


----------



## Skye666

BigTrev said:


> lmao nothing like putting it suttle:lol:


I know trev sometimes I'm rubbish at suble lol (sorry)


----------



## BigTrev

Skye666 said:


> I know trev sometimes I'm rubbish at suble lol (sorry)


think im rubbish at spelling to at times lolol


----------



## Skye666

BigTrev said:


> think im rubbish at spelling to at times lolol


Lol ok Ok.....I meant subtle so I had a wine!


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> This thread is to damned wrinkly :stuart:


Who's Stuart??


----------



## BigTrev

Skye666 said:


> Lol ok Ok.....I meant subtle so I had a wine!


Ffs im worse and sober I spelt it wrong again thinking you were right :lol:


----------



## Skye666

BigTrev said:


> Ffs im worse and sober I spelt it wrong again thinking you were right :lol:


Haha let's give up


----------



## tamara

andyhuggins said:


> Exactly two 50 year old heads in a bra :lol:
> 
> Couldn't of put it better :lol:


You're 50? Look don't argue with me I'm not your enemy. Winter is!


----------



## BigTrev

Skye666 said:


> Haha let's give up


Hahaha:thumb:


----------



## Classic one

tamara said:


> You're 50? Look don't argue with me I'm not your enemy. Winter is!


 :clap:


----------



## andyhuggins

tamara said:


> You're 50? Look don't argue with me I'm not your enemy. Winter is!


Yep 51. Or are you taking the p**s :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Not me, wouldn't have a stupid name like that anyways.
> 
> Rather be called bonzo


Or Duncan. Sorry all you duncan's out there.


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Here's another coffin dodger mg:


They put me in it once, but i got out :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Yes u are miss...if u stay too long u will develop a wrinkly old vagina like me..don't want that Tamara lol


There are slight imperfections on the moon....... but it is astounding when viewed in its full glory..... :tongue:


----------



## andyhuggins

DAA is far better at getting you up :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> F knows what that is, rather use best, I mean test :laugh:


As they say don't knock it till you have tried it :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> DAA is far better at getting you up :lol:


I use an alarm clock...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I use an alarm clock...


That takes some swallowing :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Anyone know why Laurie got banned?


----------



## BigTrev

andyhuggins said:


> They put me in it once, but i got out :thumb:


Well mate if I have your build at 51 I will be well pleased.Just proves age is just a number and if you look after yourself you can look and feel half your age.

Theirs guys out there cant lace your boots and they in their teens and 20s


----------



## djplod

raptordog said:


> Hi all, just wondering how many of you guys are still
> 
> training that are over 45.
> 
> Been into training on and off since my teens and seen over the years
> 
> lots of friends and people in general fall to the wayside
> 
> so to speak, (myself included).
> 
> Seems has people get older training for size and muscle seen to be
> 
> of less importance.
> 
> Perhaps this is down to the reduced natural test production
> 
> we have today than when in our teens and younger years, the big muscles are
> 
> best syndrome, used to spend hours looking through muscle mags, arnie/ big Lou/
> 
> mentzer/ bill pearl etc as a lad and saying "thats wot I want to look like"
> 
> sadly never did make it to that level lol.
> 
> So 45+ dudes put your hands in the air, and lets hear your progress, stats,
> 
> problems you may have encounted because of the years rolling on by, pics etc.
> 
> And maybe, just maybe this will give me the push to get my a*s in gear
> 
> and do the total rebuild number, before its too late.


Ok guys, I need some help. It has been over 25 years since I used weights. I am 56 and now cycling 14 miles a day when at work. (6 on 4 off) and work shifts. Regular meals are impossible and there are so many 'experts' giving advice im confused.com.

I need to shed about a stone and want to get my abs back. I have a full york multi gym and need some dietary advice and how to get results. Im afraid I cant really afford £40 + a month for a gym membership as I am the only bread winner.

Any advice please.


----------



## mark_star

wow what a weekend on here, whatever next


----------



## Greshie

djplod said:


> Ok guys, I need some help. It has been over 25 years since I used weights. I am 56 and now cycling 14 miles a day when at work. (6 on 4 off) and work shifts. Regular meals are impossible and there are so many 'experts' giving advice im confused.com.
> 
> I need to shed about a stone and want to get my abs back. I have a full york multi gym and need some dietary advice and how to get results. Im afraid I cant really afford £40 + a month for a gym membership as I am the only bread winner.
> 
> Any advice please.


Same age as me (ooops did I admit that!) though I've just been training these last three years. If you have four days off then I would probably do a 3 day split - say Push/Pull/Legs which is what I do, now I have to say I don't know what a York Multi Gym Looks like ... ( I train at home but I have free weights, bench and a cage) so I'm not sure what you can do exercise wise with this. What you will find difficult is doing a days work, cycling home, and then doing a decent workout, that's where youngsters have the advantage over us oldies.

Regards diet, what I would suggest is use myfitnesspal to track what you are eating (and be honest!), you cycle 14 miles a day which is good cardio but if you want to loose weight your food intake needs to drop below your maintenance level, Myfitness can work out what it reckons is your maintenance and then you take it from there. Otherwise cut down on alcohol and junk food as these are the real weight gainers . There will be other members more qualified to discuss diet than me as my problem has never been losing weight but rather the opposite!

Hope this is a pointer for you!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

djplod said:


> Ok guys, I need some help. It has been over 25 years since I used weights. I am 56 and now cycling 14 miles a day when at work. (6 on 4 off) and work shifts. Regular meals are impossible and there are so many 'experts' giving advice im confused.com.
> 
> I need to shed about a stone and want to get my abs back. I have a full york multi gym and need some dietary advice and how to get results. Im afraid I cant really afford £40 + a month for a gym membership as I am the only bread winner.
> 
> Any advice please.


Welcome mate. Read through all the stickies in the diet section here. You'll find all the info you need there. As far as training goes, you certainly don't need any cardio if you're cycling 14 miles a day! Google pull/push/legs for a good routine to get you started. Then get going!


----------



## Northern Lass

your only as young as you feel


----------



## mark_star

YummyMummy said:


> your only as young as you feel


that could be a bad thing


----------



## Ashcrapper

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Anyone know why Laurie got banned?


probably for being a bellend


----------



## Double J

Ashcrapper said:


> probably for being a bellend


C'mon mate there's no need for that.......

The word probably I mean


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> There are slight imperfections on the moon....... but it is astounding when viewed in its full glory..... :tongue:


Lol..how very well put raptordog...


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> your only as young as you feel


Or the one u feel


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> Not me, wouldn't have a stupid name like that anyways.
> 
> Rather be called bonzo


Dosnt suit u....I feel a Norman in u


----------



## mark_star

Skye666 said:


> Dosnt suit u....I feel a Norman in u


i'm thinking of changing my name to Norman, how would you like to ....


----------



## Skye666

mark_star said:


> i'm thinking of changing my name to Norman, how would you like to ....


Like to.....help u fill in the name change deed forms...yh ok no prob..... Lol


----------



## mark_star

Skye666 said:


> Like to.....help u fill in the name change deed forms...yh ok no prob..... Lol


haha see what you did there, you're just too smart


----------



## Skye666

mark_star said:


> haha see what you did there, you're just too smart


Oh yes it comes with age my friend...but...sometimes like when I take the car to the garage and I want something cheaper or free I pretend I'm NOT smart....works a treat


----------



## mark_star

Skye666 said:


> Oh yes it comes with age my friend...but...sometimes like when I take the car to the garage and I want something cheaper or free I pretend I'm NOT smart....works a treat


you women have the I'm not smart thing down to a tee but how many of you are faking it

at my age, I should have some smarts too, now just where did i leave them


----------



## 25434

Well, I'm very smart! Regretfully I'm so deep under cover it doesn't show that often. :blink:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Well, I'm very smart! *Regretfully I'm so deep under cover it doesn't show that often.:blink*:


Hmm not so sure about that!


----------



## latblaster

Mingster is now one of the 'bosses'....Lorian just said he's mod...brilliant!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

latblaster said:


> Mingster is now one of the 'bosses'....Lorian just said he's mod...brilliant!! :thumbup1:


wow. that is good.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> wow. that is good.


x2 :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

I take it this chap is good then.... :innocent:


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> I take it this chap is good then.... :innocent:


Yeeeeeeeeees


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Yeeeeeeeeees


Just wondered, Not been on here all that long and people pop up out the woodwork... :rolleye:


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Just wondered, Not been on here all that long and people pop up out the woodwork... :rolleye:


Two great and very knowledgable guys have been selected, Ming has helped and encouraged me a lot with my training !


----------



## Mingster

Classicone said:


> Just wondered, Not been on here all that long and people pop up out the woodwork... :rolleye:


Popping up isn't my style lol. And I have contacts in The Sour Grapes Bunch so beware


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Two great and very knowledgable guys have been selected, Ming has helped and encouraged me a lot with my training !


WELL if that's the case Greshie ...HE,S IN.. :thumbup1:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Good for you Mingster

Excellent choice


----------



## Greshie

I wish Fedex would hurry up and deliver the supplements I ordered yesterday, not that I need them urgently but just that I need to go out and we all know what will happen if I go out before they appear .... 

DPD always seem to manage to get here 1st thing in the morning ... but not fedex.... suppose it's the routes they drive to !


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> I wish Fedex would hurry up and deliver the supplements I ordered yesterday, not that I need them urgently but just that I need to go out and we all know what will happen if I go out before they appear ....
> 
> DPD always seem to manage to get here 1st thing in the morning ... but not fedex.... suppose it's the routes they drive to !


YEP you go out , Come home you have a card on the mat...


----------



## latblaster

Classicone said:


> YEP you go out , Come home you have a card on the mat...


Or if you've got bad neighbours...a turd! :lol:


----------



## Greshie

good neighbours around here 

The parcel left the Gretna depot at 9.37am this morning ... where has it gone ? via Glasgow?


----------



## 39005

it smells funny in here......


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> good neighbours around here
> 
> The parcel left the Gretna depot at 9.37am this morning ... where has it gone ? via Glasgow?


So saying that then ...It could be anywhere !!!!


----------



## latblaster

aqualung said:


> it smells funny in here......


Sod off you muppet!! 

Hi mate...do they know yet who you are?


----------



## 39005

latblaster said:


> Sod off you muppet!!
> 
> Hi mate...do they know yet who you are?


lol i have no idea, tho waiting for posts to be approved again is still annoying 

*not much change for newbies tho when answering questions, people think the low post count is also your IQ :tongue:


----------



## Hotdog147

aqualung said:


> lol i have no idea, tho waiting for posts to be approved again is still annoying
> 
> *not much change for newbies tho when answering questions, people think the low post count is also your IQ :tongue:


Welcome to the board


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Mingster is now one of the 'bosses'....Lorian just said he's mod...brilliant!! :thumbup1:


Cograts @Mingster :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Sod off you muppet!*!*
> 
> *Hi mate...do they know yet who you are?*


Ths could get interesting


----------



## dt36

Congrats Mingster.

Does this mean you now have to listen to Quadrophenia that your a Mod and none of that loud metal stuff any more for you?


----------



## 39005

Congrats mingster, a good choice for a mod :thumb:


----------



## Mingster

dt36 said:


> Congrats Mingster.
> 
> Does this mean you now have to listen to Quadrophenia that your a Mod and none of that loud metal stuff any more for you?


No, it certainly doesn't



aqualung said:


> Congrats mingster, a good choice for a mod :thumb:


Thanks mate. Much appreciated.


----------



## biglbs

Ashcrapper said:


> probably for being a bellend


He even made me not want to log on in the end the fookin nancy


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Ths could get interesting


You know who he is yet????? 

Begins with a P...


----------



## Mingster

latblaster said:


> You know who he is yet?????
> 
> Begins with a P...


The interest in trt could be telling...?


----------



## latblaster

Pugster


----------



## andyhuggins

Just waiting for the drum roll guys 

Pugster really!!!!!!


----------



## latblaster

So I think we should Like & Rep him...as much as his posts deserve & without prejudice to others...(politically correct ofc).  :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Charles Atlas

New (ish) member requesting permission to come aboard?


----------



## latblaster

Charles Atlas said:


> New (ish) member requesting permission to come aboard?


Dob?


----------



## Charles Atlas

latblaster said:


> Dob?


1969, close enough?


----------



## andyhuggins

Charles Atlas said:


> 1969, close enough?


UMMMMMMM


----------



## Charles Atlas

andyhuggins said:


> UMMMMMMM


To be fair I'm quite liking the idea of being too young for something lol!


----------



## 39005

im the same (1969) , i just snuck in (these old farts dont notice  ) , welcome to the board

as a bit of an explanation......

i needed to remove myself from the board before i ended up with an IP ban due to the **** that was occurring at the time and with my tendency to 'have a go back' it seemed the best way to handle it seeing as nothing was being done at the time with certain members (its interesting to note that the members that were ****ing me off have since been banned) tho it seems we lost a few people i got on with aswell .


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> No, it certainly doesn't
> 
> Thanks mate. Much appreciated.


Congratulations big guy :thumb:

I am sure now that the realms of UKM will be a far safer place..... 

We had the banning hammer, now we have the banning sword..... so beware the foolhardy and unruly or heads will roll.


----------



## andyhuggins

Charles Atlas said:


> To be fair I'm quite liking the idea of being too young for something lol!


Sorry mate but with that avi you are in :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

aqualung said:


> im the same (1969) , i just snuck in (these old farts dont notice  ) , welcome to the board
> 
> as a bit of an explanation......
> 
> i needed to remove myself from the board before i ended up with an IP ban due to the **** that was occurring at the time and with my tendency to 'have a go back' it seemed the best way to handle it seeing as nothing was being done at the time with certain members (its interesting to note that the members that were ****ing me off have since been banned) tho it seems we lost a few people i got on with aswell .


Nice to have you back mate

:thumb:


----------



## latblaster

Charles Atlas said:


> 1969, close enough?


'

'69 can't beat it. :whistling:


----------



## 39005

andyhuggins said:


> Nice to have you back mate
> 
> :thumb:


cheers , tho i hope that when ppl realise who i am and i start getting @aqualung im just gonna pass it on with @Mingster and make the bugger do some work :tongue:


----------



## latblaster

Are those L's biceps...21" ....?


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> '
> 
> '69 can't beat it. :whistling:


62 is a better vintage :lol:


----------



## Charles Atlas

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry mate but with that avi you are in :lol:


It just sums up my general outlook in life these days!


----------



## Charles Atlas

andyhuggins said:


> 62 is a better vintage :lol:


Apparently the Summer of '69 was so good an American chap made a song about it.

A sexual position was also named after that year.

And an ice cream with a flake in it.


----------



## andyhuggins

Charles Atlas said:


> It just sums up my general outlook in life these days!


Why is that mate?


----------



## Classic one

Charles Atlas said:


> It just sums up my general outlook in life these days!


YES old and grumpy... :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Charles Atlas said:


> Apparently the Summer of '69 was so good an American chap made a song about it.
> 
> A sexual position was also named after that year.
> 
> And an ice cream with a flake in it.


This is good...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-24955227


----------



## Charles Atlas

andyhuggins said:


> Why is that mate?


See below VVVVVV




Classicone said:


> YES old and grumpy... :lol:


And VERY cynical!


----------



## andyhuggins

Charles Atlas said:


> Apparently the Summer of '69 was so good an American chap made a song about it.
> 
> A sexual position was also named after that year.
> 
> And an ice cream with a flake in it.


An American, a sex position and an ice cream. UMMMMM Really :lol:


----------



## Charles Atlas

andyhuggins said:


> An American, a sex position and an ice cream. UMMMMM Really :lol:


*o.k, I sneaked in the ice cream one, *

Everything else is factually correct though.


----------



## latblaster




----------



## Charles Atlas

Manza genius!


----------



## andyhuggins

Charles Atlas said:


> Manza genius!


We already know that :whistling:


----------



## Charles Atlas

andyhuggins said:


> We already know that :whistling:


Discussed already?


----------



## latblaster

Charles Atlas said:


> Discussed already?


Don't worry about Andy...bless the old boy...hold the **** on...I'm older than him!!!


----------



## Charles Atlas

latblaster said:


> Don't worry about Andy...bless the old boy...hold the **** on...I'm older than him!!!


You don't look it mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Don't worry about Andy...bless the old boy...hold the **** on...I'm older than him!!!


Exactly don't worry about me :lol:


----------



## Charles Atlas

tkd67 said:


> Have who back :confused1:


Yes, confusion and memory loss, it's one of the downsides to aging I'm afraid.


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> O. well talk to my ****ing self


Maybe @Charles Atlas has the cure?


----------



## mark_star

latblaster said:


> '
> 
> '69 can't beat it. :whistling:


naughty but true


----------



## andyhuggins

Remember that song.

Silence is golden? :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

How about


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> O. well talk to my ****ing self


Lol....language Timothy!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol....language Timothy!!!


 

:lol:


----------



## Skye666

How about...68 and il owe u one


----------



## Greshie

I was 12 in '69 and left Greenway Primary school to go to Ashlyns Secondary School ......


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> How about...68 and il owe u one


Careful now lady.


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> Maybe @Charles Atlas has the cure?


Thats a shame. Was hoping for a diagnosis. :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Remember that song.
> 
> Silence is golden? :whistling:


That would be the Tremeloes..... :rolleye:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> That would be the Tremeloes..... :rolleye:


It was for sur mate


----------



## Greshie

tkd67 said:


> :yawn:


tkd is in need of his cocoa ....


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> tkd is in need of his cocoa ....


Chocolate horlicks? Much better......yum.....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Chocolate horlicks? Much better......yum.....


not keen on horlicks ... too malty for me


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> :yawn:


I wonder why?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Careful now lady.


Ohhhhh lady....'treat her like a ' ladyyyyyyyy'


----------



## andyhuggins

I will always call tou a lady @Skye666 

Who sang that then?


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> not keen on horlicks ... too malty for me


No chance....and what about malted milk biccies? I luuuuuurrrrrrrrrrve them.....hehe


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I will always call tou a lady @Skye666
> 
> Who sang that then?


I can't blooming remember u know...there were a few in a band I remember them harmonising it...


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> No chance....and what about malted milk biccies? I luuuuuurrrrrrrrrrve them.....hehe


These can cause damage to a healthy eating plan miss flubs be careful lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I can't blooming remember u know...there were a few in a band I remember them harmonising it...


Well lets Google it?


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 The temptations :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Skye666 said:


> Ohhhhh lady....'treat her like a ' ladyyyyyyyy'


Temptations , Celine Dion:thumb:....


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I will always call tou a lady @Skye666
> 
> Who sang that then?


Whitney Huston and Dolly Parton... :clap:


----------



## Charles Atlas

tkd67 said:


> O. well talk to my ****ing self





andyhuggins said:


> Maybe @Charles Atlas has the cure?


Apologies, retired early last night because of an early start this morning. '69 based hilarity will resume later on this evening


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> These can cause damage to a healthy eating plan miss [Redacted] be careful lol


I know...I daren't even buy them cos once I open the pack they are gone....1 by 1.....usually dipped in coffee.....

Does anyone play that game where you dip your biccies until it is actually about to fall off, then try to get it in your gob before it actually does? A.....a....race against time with the malted milks?

Or is that just me?  . I've had many a sludge filled cup trying......just can't stop doing it....hurrrr hurrrrr...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

How can anyone not like Horlicks? This thread isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 The temptations :lol:


That surprised me I wasn't thinking it was them!!! Now I feel old.


----------



## Skye666

Classicone said:


> Whitney Huston and Dolly Parton... :clap:


Lol...I want to look like dolly....I like that look.


----------



## latblaster

@Skye666....just for you my love... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> I know...I daren't even buy them cos once I open the pack they are gone....1 by 1.....usually dipped in coffee.....
> 
> Does anyone play that game where you dip your biccies until it is actually about to fall off, then try to get it in your gob before it actually does? A.....a....race against time with the malted milks?
> 
> Or is that just me?  . I've had many a sludge filled cup trying......just can't stop doing it....hurrrr hurrrrr...


Lol I think it can be listed under 'setting a challenge for self' bit like when we lift iron...but flubs it's fine ur doing it with biscuit but still a challenge and I'd say still lifting...see what I did there :clap:


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> @Skye666....just for you my love... :lol:


Ohhh will set me up for the day ...can't go wrong with abit of latblaster love in the morning


----------



## Northern Lass

morning all...


----------



## Greshie

Bluergh its a bit early in the morning for all this middle aged flirtyness isn't it? :tongue:


----------



## mark_star

never a wrong time for that Greshie


----------



## Classic one

Skye666 said:


> Lol...I want to look like dolly....I like that look.


No you look just fine the way you are, just work at it....


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> morning all...


Morning Vicky ... how are you today?


----------



## 39005

Greshie said:


> Bluergh its a bit early in the morning for all this middle aged flirtyness isn't it? :tongue:


naw, now im getting older i seem to work better in a morning , by 11pm im just knackered.


----------



## Greshie

aqualung said:


> naw, now im getting older i seem to work better in a morning , by 11am im just knackered.


Fixed  :devil2:


----------



## 39005

Greshie said:


> Fixed  :devil2:


with the amount of drugs im taking now you are probably closer to the truth but i have to make myself look at least half decent :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Morning Vicky ... how are you today?


I'm good anxious about tomorrow ... and you?


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> I'm good anxious about tomorrow ... and you?


Just motivating myself yo get into the garage and do some clearing up!

Is tomorrow when you get the results about your Son?


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Just motivating myself yo get into the garage and do some clearing up!
> 
> Is tomorrow when you get the results about your Son?


Yes it is... get in that garage! ! No slagging lol


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> Yes it is... get in that garage! ! No slagging lol


Fingers crossed for you tomorrow


----------



## andyhuggins

tkd67 said:


> Joined my second gym today, I didn't think you could play ac/dc that loud in an establishment.
> 
> The cold air mingled with the smell and taste of iron, really settles in the throat.
> 
> Shoulders and back tomorrow.


Sounds like a great gym mate. Wish we had one like it around here.

Where about's is it?


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Bluergh its a bit early in the morning for all this middle aged flirtyness isn't it? :tongue:


Never to early mr Greshie ...did u get in that garage??? They do say messy garage messy mind u know !


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Never to early mr Greshie ...did u get in that garage??? They do say messy garage messy mind u know !


Do they indeed! well my mind must be full of cardboard then! ... yes it is a lot tidier ... though have a bit more to do ............


----------



## Skye666

tkd67 said:


> Joined my second gym today, I didn't think you could play ac/dc that loud in an establishment.
> 
> The cold air mingled with the smell and taste of iron, really settles in the throat.
> 
> Shoulders and back tomorrow.


This sounds like the old type spit and sawdust gyms I remember going to long before sports centres and attached pools and jacuzzis. Tell u what though I could always find what u needed these days I spend more time looking for a handle or a clip as their always short or gone missing.


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Do they indeed! well my mind must be full of cardboard then! ... yes it is a lot tidier ... though have a bit more to do ............


They do. Il tell u what u certainly keep busy always doing something don't know how u find time for the gym lol


----------



## andyhuggins

I hate it when they don't return the weights or strip the bar when they have finished. had a few rants at some of them at times.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Never to early mr Greshie ...did u get in that garage??? They do say messy garage messy mind u know !


Does that apply to a dirty garge :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Does that apply to a dirty garge :lol:


Lol yes but as it was Greshie I was referring to I wanted to put it kindly


----------



## 25434

One of the gyms I use is a spit and sawdust one filled with "interesting" types....:laugh: Air conditioning is opening the door at the back of the hut...lolol........and heating is going to the loo and feeling hot wee! :laugh: it's great! Can't say I don't enjoy popping down to the family gym I go to aswell though to sit on a warm rower for half an hour...haha...


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> One of the gyms I use is a spit and sawdust one filled with "interesting" types....:laugh: Air conditioning is opening the door at the back of the hut...lolol........and heating is going to the loo and feeling hot wee! :laugh: it's great! Can't say I don't enjoy popping down to the family gym I go to aswell though to sit on a warm rower for half an hour...haha...


Just love the old skool gyms. Very few and far between around here.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I hate it when they don't return the weights or strip the bar when they have finished. had a few rants at some of them at times.


Yep I have noticed that its always the biggest ba****d in there, Its a workout taking the 20kg weights of the machines... :cursing:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I hate it when they don't return the weights or strip the bar when they have finished. had a few rants at some of them at times.


Me too the other day a guy and wife had taken the weights from weight area plus the bars in that area so 5kg 10kg and 15kg dumb bells then the 15,25 and 30 bar. Into what they call the 'functional area' which has the bars there but u have add the plates yourself he obviously couldn't be bothered so he's set it up as a little circuit area for him and the wife....I needed the 10's and 15's and the 30 bar so. Asked politely will u be long he said ....yes ages, I said what's ages because I could use something in between ur sets he said...we will be ages use something else!!!! Ohhhhhhh I did not leave it there as u can imagine lol ....


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Me too the other day a guy and wife had taken the weights from weight area plus the bars in that area so 5kg 10kg and 15kg dumb bells then the 15,25 and 30 bar. Into what they call the 'functional area' which has the bars there but u have add the plates yourself he obviously couldn't be bothered so he's set it up as a little circuit area for him and the wife....I needed the 10's and 15's and the 30 bar so. Asked politely will u be long he said ....yes ages, I said what's ages because I could use something in between ur sets he said...we will be ages use something else!!!! Ohhhhhhh I did not leave it there as u can imagine lol ....


Good for you lady


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Yep I have noticed that its always the biggest ba****d in there, Its a workout taking the 20kg weights of the machines... :cursing:


20KG wow that is too much :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> 20KG wow that is too much :lol:


OY Andy some times there's maybe 6 of them on a machine....Then on there leg days there's more :crying:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> OY Andy some times there's maybe 6 of them on a machine....Then on there leg days there's more :crying:


I mean't it was too much for me mate :lol:

Crossed wires there mate :confused1:


----------



## 39005

my brain is fried..... 1 hr meeting lasted 3.5 hours and ive read about 80 pages of healthcare updates ,financial risks and legislation :death:


----------



## andyhuggins

I think my head would have blown up mate. time for you to chill


----------



## Charles Atlas

The gym I go to is very much like the one you describe and I wouldn't have it any other way. It reassures me every time I go in that all is well with the world-

Prodigy and AC/DC c.d's- check

Faded posters of b.bers long past their prime- check

Cracked soap bar next to the single sink that hasn't been acquainted with running water in about 12 years- check.


----------



## andyhuggins

Charles Atlas said:


> The gym I go to is very much like the one you describe and I wouldn't have it any other way. It reassures me every time I go in that all is well with the world-
> 
> Prodigy and AC/DC c.d's- check
> 
> Faded posters of b.bers long past their prime- check
> 
> Cracked soap bar next to the single sink that hasn't been acquainted with running water in about 12 years- check.


OMG now that is what you call a gym


----------



## 39005

Charles Atlas said:


> The gym I go to is very much like the one you describe and I wouldn't have it any other way. It reassures me every time I go in that all is well with the world-
> 
> Prodigy and AC/DC c.d's- check
> 
> Faded posters of b.bers long past their prime and with moustaches like something from the village people making the gym look like the blue oyster bar in police academy- check
> 
> Cracked soap bar next to the single sink that hasn't been acquainted with running water in about 12 years and seems to have a pubic hair stuck in the centre- check.


corrected


----------



## andyhuggins

aqualung said:


> corrected  [
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


----------



## Charles Atlas

andyhuggins said:


> OMG now that is what you call a gym





aqualung said:


> corrected


Maybe not as hardcore as I made out, was in today and there was a small fan heater SWITCHED ON in the corner trying rather unsuccessfully to take the chill off the place


----------



## andyhuggins

Charles Atlas said:


> Maybe not as hardcore as I made out, was in today and there was a small fan heater SWITCHED ON in the corner trying rather unsuccessfully to take the chill off the place


EPIC 

What part of the country you from mate?


----------



## 39005

my last gym had lots of 17/19 yr olds that weighed 10 stone wringing wet taking handfuls of dbol like sweets and benching 140kg like it was a twig - and me looking at their 11" arms and thinking 'any min now im gonna hear a crack and he's gonna scream the place down'.


----------



## latblaster

Love your avi.


----------



## andyhuggins

aqualung said:


> my last gym had lots of 17/19 yr olds that weighed 10 stone wringing wet taking handfuls of dbol like sweets and benching 140kg like it was a twig - and me looking at their 11" arms and thinking 'any min now im gonna hear a crack and he's gonna scream the place down'.


Must have been to the same gyms mate :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Bollox..I'm engaging with a 21 or something...why dear god do I bother?

Hopefully I think, to teach them something they wouldn't listen to from their dads.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Bollox..I'm engaging with a 21 or something...why dear god do I bother?
> 
> Hopefully I think, to teach them something they wouldn't listen to from their dads.


WTF has gone on mate. please explain?


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> WTF has gone on mate. please explain?


Nothing really, some lad called mogy, thinks cheating is always justifiable. Idiot child.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Nothing really, some lad called mogy, thinks cheating is always justifiable. Idiot child.


I think i have come across him myself mate.

Not long now then mate


----------



## latblaster

:thumb: :thumb : :wub: 

:lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

:lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Check this out .....


----------



## andyhuggins

:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

made my self feel better making that video... very motivational. I could just go in the gym now lol.... but I will wait for tomorrow


----------



## andyhuggins

Watch it again tomorrow and smash that session lady


----------



## Classic one

Question....normally on exercises how many sets of 8 to 10 reps do you all do ...


----------



## dt36

1 warm up, lightweight. 3 working sets for me.


----------



## 25434

dt36 said:


> 1 warm up, lightweight. 3 working sets for me.


I do this on the whole, unless I'm on deload week and do about three million sets of thousands cos I can't get my head round doing a deload week...:laugh: Greshie and co constantly tick me off over it...lol....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> I do this on the whole, unless I'm on deload week and do about three million sets of thousands cos I can't get my head round doing a deload week...:laugh: *Greshie and co constantly tick me off over it.*..lol....


We do indeed ! not that it has any effect


----------



## roadwarrior

dt36 said:


> 1 warm up, lightweight. 3 working sets for me.


+1


----------



## latblaster

Morning campers.......

Taking the Chevy in for a service & Mot....then bung the insurance company another 400 quids for next years cover.

no i don't have a chevy


----------



## Classic one

latblaster said:


> Morning campers.......
> 
> Taking the Chevy in for a service & Mot....then bung the insurance company another 400 quids for next years cover.
> 
> OK so what have you got then to pay 400 quid for insurance..:no:
> 
> no i don't have a chevy


OK so what do you have to warent 400 quid insurance....


----------



## latblaster

Classicone said:


> OK so what do you have to warent 400 quid insurance....


Suzuki...basic thing. Why do you ask...how much is yours?


----------



## Classic one

latblaster said:


> Suzuki...basic thing. Why do you ask...how much is yours?


110 quid for my micra fully comp and 75 quid fully comp for my modified classic car that includes while car is in storage too...


----------



## latblaster

Classicone said:


> 110 quid for my micra fully comp and 75 quid fully comp for my modified classic car that includes while car is in storage too...


Whaaat??? Who with tell me please.


----------



## Classic one

latblaster said:


> Whaaat??? Who with tell me please.


Try RH Specialists been with them for 4 yrs now even have brakedown cover with that too....worth a look might save you some cash.... :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

I have full no claims though so that might make all the difference.....


----------



## mark_star

Flubs said:


> I do this on the whole, unless I'm on deload week and do about three million sets of thousands cos I can't get my head round doing a deload week...:laugh: Greshie and co constantly tick me off over it...lol....


what's a deload week :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi guys!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> Hi guys!


Nice to see you back mr :clap:


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> Nice to see you back mr :clap:


Thank you, Mrs. S


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> Thank you, Mrs. S


No more disappearing!! ...I come to read your thread everyday then one day poooof!! You've disappeared!! Don't do it again :slap:


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> No more disappearing!! ...I come to read your thread everyday then one day poooof!! You've disappeared!! Don't do it again :slap:


:laugh: I am sorry. I'm back to stay now

But I'm quite happy to take a slap:whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> :laugh: I am sorry. I'm back to stay now
> 
> But I'm quite happy to take a slap:whistling:


Deal.. And happy to oblige  :slap: :slap: :slap:

Should keep you going for a while


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> Deal.. And happy to oblige  :slap: :slap: :slap:
> 
> Should keep you going for a while


Good God! That was exciting. I've become all of a-tingle:blush:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> Good God! That was exciting. I've become all of a-tingle:blush:


  lol 

Behave yourself In future


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening all...

Not sure whats wrong with my skin but I seem to have a lot of spots on my face, cannot get rid


----------



## latblaster

YummyMummy said:


> Evening all...
> 
> Not sure whats wrong with my skin but I seem to have a lot of spots on my face, cannot get rid


Increase green veg maybe?


----------



## Classic one

Bloody raining again ....:no:


----------



## Classic one

I see last night late on or was it early hours some very pleasant folk got banned .....


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Bloody raining again ....:no:


Hi mate. Yes.

I was going to say that it's raining in Hull as well until I realised that's where you are! :w00t:

Anyway. Morning all.

Despite the rain, a constructive day ahead for me.

Going to the gym this morning after a 10-day absence. I aim to stay there a good couple if hours. Some high reps and extra sets targeted today, so I need a goid brekkie and plenty of carbs. Let's roll....

Have a good day, whatever you're doing


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> I see last night late on or was it early hours some very pleasant folk got banned .....


Who?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. Yes.
> 
> I was going to say that it's raining in Hull as well until I realised that's where you are! :w00t:
> 
> Anyway. Morning all.
> 
> Despite the rain, a constructive day ahead for me.
> 
> Going to the gym this morning after a 10-day absence. I aim to stay there a good couple if hours. Some high reps and extra sets targeted today, so I need a goid brekkie and plenty of carbs. Let's roll....
> 
> Have a good day, whatever you're doing


Yep Ill be going but not until after dinner ....


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Who?


Had a sleep since then ....and the threads gone ,not surprised though.....What I can remember is a chap called Mel if that rings any bells.. :confused1:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Classicone said:


> Had a sleep since then ....and the threads gone ,not surprised though.....What I can remember is a chap called Mel if that rings any bells.. :confused1:


Loads of stuff is gone from last night. Their was quite a few people sh1tt1ng all over loz's journal (lulz) but the last 2 or so pages have been deleted, and then there was a thread mills's made telling Lorian to fvck off etc. so he's gone as well. Shame really because I liked that kid


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Had a sleep since then ....and the threads gone ,not surprised though.....What I can remember is a chap called Mel if that rings any bells.. :confused1:


I did see something. Some guy, Mills?, laying into everybody. The silly sod!

And :laugh: I think my training will be this afternoon too. I ain't going out in that!


----------



## mark_star

let's hope things are beginning to calm down now and we can get back to our usual nonsense chats, oh and a bit of training


----------



## Classic one

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Loads of stuff is gone from last night. Their was quite a few people sh1tt1ng all over loz's journal (lulz) but the last 2 or so pages have been deleted, and then there was a thread mills's made telling Lorian to fvck off etc. so he's gone as well. Shame really because I liked that kid


Think most off this is going a bit to far as it only a forum ,why so much bad air....:sad:


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Classicone said:


> Think most off this is going a bit to far as it only a forum ,why so much bad air....:sad:


Stuff behind the scenes in regards to the forum that I won't go into. And loz being an ass hat last week and he was getting a load of banter in his journal that he didn't like


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Stuff behind the scenes in regards to the forum that I won't go into. And loz being an ass hat last week and he was getting a load of banter in his journal that he didn't like


no offence to Loz, I like him , but the term ass hat did make me chuckle.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Dirk McQuickly said:


> no offence to Loz, I like him , but the term ass hat did make me chuckle.


I enjoy using it mate 

Suitable in this case as well


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> no offence to Loz, I like him , but the term ass hat did make me chuckle.


Ass hat?! Haha. Yeah, it tickles me too that. Funny


----------



## latblaster

Wassat triangul blud? :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Wassat triangul blud? :lol:


Wot? The most iconic album sleeve ever, after Sgt. Peppers...you know that!


----------



## Classic one

latblaster said:


> Wassat triangul blud? :lol:


Looks like Pink Floyd ....Dark Side Of The Moon ...to me :cool2:


----------



## Northern Lass

latblaster said:


> Wassat triangul blud? :lol:


Omg Pink Floyd of courseb


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Wassat triangul blud? :lol:


You in the ghetto @latblaster :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey people the weekend starts here 

So what are you all up to?


----------



## Kimball

Not listening to any appalling pink floyd, bad enough first time round


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> Looks like Pink Floyd ....Dark Side Of The Moon ...to me :cool2:


No. It's a prism showing how white light when refracted is made up of a broad spectrum of colours. This is basically how rainbows are formed after a shower of rain...

I'd add a smiley, but I'm on my phone, having a pooh...


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Hey people the weekend starts here
> 
> So what are you all up to?


Not for some of us, my weekend starts tomorrow night... but my best mates are dur to make a flying visit later tonight and then again on sunday so that will be good!


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> No. It's a prism showing how white light when refracted is made up of a broad spectrum of colours. This is basically how rainbows are formed after a shower of rain...
> 
> *I'd add a smiley, but I'm on my phone, having a pooh..*.


Thanks for the info @dt36 :turned:


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> No. It's a prism showing how white light when refracted is made up of a broad spectrum of colours. This is basically how rainbows are formed after a shower of rain...
> 
> I'd add a smiley, but I'm on my phone, having a pooh...


Thanks for the Physics lesson mr dt36... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Not for some of us, my weekend starts tomorrow night... but my best mates are dur to make a flying visit later tonight and then again on sunday so that will be good!


That's a bummer @Greshie Enjoy the visit though mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I've just finished a job, so am off home to celebrate with some red. Off work next week as well so feeling good this evening. On the train home with a Darren Emerson mix in the sennheisers! Happy days


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

LaurieLolz has got me on ignore so can someone tell him to tag me when he posts his arm routine or a photo of the legendary 21 inch guns.

I'm looking for some help or a bit of motivation, that's all


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've just finished a job, so am off home to celebrate with some red. Off work next week as well so feeling good this evening. On the train home with a Darren Emerson mix in the sennheisers! Happy days


Sounds like a good start to a week off :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

Pink Floyd....never heard of them...they a punk band?


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Pink Floyd....never heard of them...they a punk band?


 

:lol:


----------



## latblaster

Dropped Acid while listening to DSOTM.....a huge amount of years ago.

And Genesis too....


----------



## Kimball

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> LaurieLolz has got me on ignore so can someone tell him to tag me when he posts his arm routine or a photo of the legendary 21 inch guns.
> 
> I'm looking for some help or a bit of motivation, that's all


I think we cal all learn from that! 21" I'd be delighted 2" less than that! Is that for real?


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Dropped Acid while listening to* DSOTM*.....a huge amount of years ago.
> 
> And Genesis too....


Hi-lited ? Probably my age. You need to make allowances :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Any news on the job quest Andy?


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Hi-lited ? Probably my age. You need to make allowances :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Any news on the job quest Andy?


Yeah got 2 interviews next week thanks mate.

They will probably take one look and think. AHH bless the old boy :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


>


Penny drops :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

So where is @Laurieloz 2nite?


----------



## latblaster

He is around but taking flak...dunno why...he's got his foibles as we all have ....but his heart is in the right place.


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> He is around but taking flak...dunno why...he's got his foibles as we all have ....but his heart is in the right place.


Exactly!


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> So where is @Laurieloz 2nite?


I'm here mate.

Just back from Nandos with Mrs. LL.

Whilst on my self-imposed exile and justful sabbatical, I read for the third time...an incredible book.

The Pillars of the Earth is an 1100+page masterpiece.

Has anyone else read this unputdownable literary masterpiece?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah got 2 interviews next week thanks mate.
> 
> They will probably take one look and think. AHH bless the old boy :lol:


Good luck with the interviews next week Andy.... :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

We're all flawed..bound to be, as we are human. As the years have passed we on here have learnt more about ourselves...others have yet to.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> He is around but taking flak...dunno why...he's got his foibles as we all have ....but his heart is in the right place.


What again? He only just got back on after a short lay off:whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I'm here mate.
> 
> Just back from Nandos with Mrs. LL.
> 
> *Whilst on my self-imposed exile and justful sabbatical*, I read for the third time...an incredible book.
> 
> The Pillars of the Earth is an 1100+page masterpiece.
> 
> Has anyone else read this unputdownable literary masterpiece?
> 
> View attachment 141284


Really mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Good luck with the interviews next week Andy.... :thumb:


Thanks mate


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> We're all flawed..bound to be, as we are human. As the years have passed we on here have learnt more about ourselves...others have yet to.


Getting deep mate


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Getting deep mate


Loads more inside, just waiting to come out. (no andy not that!!)


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Loads more inside, just waiting to come out. (no andy not that!!)


AWWWWW :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate


Have you been out of work long...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Have you been out of work long...


couple of months mate. Just keep applying


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> couple of months mate. Just keep applying


Hope you pull it off Andy I have been out for some time longer, All I have been doing is applying for anything I am a member of many sites and get emails daily but nothing as yet, Ill just keep plodding on something got to come my way soon.....Hope you get on just before Xmas Too... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Hope you pull it off Andy I have been out for some time longer, All I have been doing is applying for anything I am a member of many sites and get emails daily but nothing as yet, Ill just keep plodding on something got to come my way soon.....Hope you get on just before Xmas Too... :thumb:


I wish you luck too mate.

How long for buddy?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I wish you luck too mate.
> 
> How long for buddy?


To long Just nothing here and been thinking about relocating but the kids are at the age where their doing exams so don't wish to knacker it up for them moving , I have applied for quite a few out of town but no joy or not enough wages to cover traveling and bills and the rest of the crap...


----------



## latblaster

Andy...I'm sure you know what I'm suggesting...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> To long Just nothing here and been thinking about relocating but the kids are at the age where their doing exams so don't wish to knacker it up for them moving , I have applied for quite a few out of town but no joy or not enough wages to cover traveling and bills and the rest of the crap...


What are you looking for mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Andy...I'm sure you know what I'm suggesting...


No Sir not me :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> What are you looking for mate?


Warehouse, driving basically anything just to get my foot in the door...


----------



## latblaster

Classicone said:


> Warehouse, driving basically anything just to get my foot back in the door...


When I first read this I thought you said 'foot in back door'...made me shiver. :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Really mate?


Well, it's a conceeding way to put it.... :wink:


----------



## Classic one

latblaster said:


> When I first read this I thought you said 'foot in back door'...made me shiver. :lol:


Kin ell fancy me writing that , Oh well I sorted it now , Well you know what I mean.....


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> No. It's a prism showing how white light when refracted is made up of a broad spectrum of colours. This is basically how rainbows are formed after a shower of rain...
> 
> I'd add a smiley, but I'm on my phone, having a pooh...


Love the profundity. That's because you're an international jetsetting technical whizzoldie....

But, alas, it's still Pink Floyd.

@Kimball What's not to like? What's your cup of tea out of interest?


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening Gentleman


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Not for some of us, my weekend starts tomorrow night... but my best mates are dur to make a flying visit later tonight and then again on sunday so that will be good!


Do your best mates travel by helicopter?


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Warehouse, driving basically anything just to get my foot in the door...


Where you from mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> When I first read this I thought you said 'foot in back door'...made me shiver. :lol:


NOOOOOO:lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Well, it's a conceeding way to put it.... :wink:


NOD NOD WINK WINK :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Evening Gentleman


Evening Lady


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've just finished a job, so am off home to celebrate with some red. Off work next week as well so feeling good this evening. On the train home with a Darren Emerson mix in the sennheisers! Happy days


Enjoy matey


----------



## Kimball

Laurieloz said:


> Love the profundity. That's because you're an international jetsetting technical whizzoldie....
> 
> But, alas, it's still Pink Floyd.
> 
> @Kimball What's not to like? What's your cup of tea out of interest?


I'm much more in to 90s and later dance:trance. Went from disco to Heavy metal and new wave then jumped to trance and general dance music. Truly hate all the pretentious pink Floyd type stuff and the 80s ballads that everybody seems to love, so annoying but a nice Ibiza mix or something like that and I'm in my element.

All down to good memories from certain periods I guess.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> NOOOOOO:lol:


When I read it it made me shiver too....


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening Lady


How are we this evening?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Enjoy matey


will do. just sitting down to an episode of breaking bad which, I hate to say, I'm not as mad on as everyone else.


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> We're all flawed..bound to be, as we are human. As the years have passed we on here have learnt more about ourselves...others have yet to.


A marvellous philosophy, my child


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> How are we this evening?


All good now I have talked to a certain person 

Things are sorted.


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> A marvellous philosophy, my child


Thank you father. 

It's so true.


----------



## andyhuggins

Bless you children :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Warehouse, driving basically anything just to get my foot in the door...


PM you soon mate


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Really mate?


It's my favourite book ever (except The Great Rock Discography and Keith Richards' 'Life').

All about the building of a cathedral in the 12th century.

Sounds mega boring but it's an amazingly gripping story.


----------



## Laurieloz

Kimball said:


> I'm much more in to 90s and later dance:trance. Went from disco to Heavy metal and new wave then jumped to trance and general dance music. Truly hate all the pretentious pink Floyd type stuff and the 80s ballads that everybody seems to love, so annoying but a nice Ibiza mix or something like that and I'm in my element.
> 
> All down to good memories from certain periods I guess.


I like that.

Oldie keeping up with the times like me.

Sounds like MOS, Groove Armada, Enigma?

Chillax stuff mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> It's my favourite book ever (except The Great Rock Discography and Keith Richards' 'Life').
> 
> All about the building of a cathedral in the 12th century.
> 
> Sounds mega boring but it's an amazingly gripping story.


You know what I mean mate :whistling:


----------



## Kimball

Laurieloz said:


> I like that.
> 
> Oldie keeping up with the times like me.
> 
> Sounds like MOS, Groove Armada, Enigma?
> 
> Chillax stuff mate


Definitely mos, but a bit more hardcore than the rest.

But I genuinely don't count myself as an oldie, despite the numbers, and nor do the people I'm with, even when they know they forget


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Thank you father.
> 
> It's so true.


 Makes me feel about 110. My fault. Like everything else


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Bless you children :lol:


And bless you too, my wonderful child of the universe. :wacko:


----------



## Laurieloz

Kimball said:


> Definitely mos, but a bit more hardcore than the rest.
> 
> But I genuinely don't count myself as an oldie, despite the numbers, and nor do the people I'm with, even when they know they forget


None of us are old on this thread, bud. Youthful in our outlook.

Me, I feel about 12. Some may say I act it ( mg: I'm digging a hole, aren't I?)


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I'm here mate.
> 
> Just back from Nandos with Mrs. LL.
> 
> *Whilst on my self-imposed exile and justful sabbatical,* I read for the third time...an incredible book.
> 
> The Pillars of the Earth is an 1100+page masterpiece.
> 
> Has anyone else read this unputdownable literary masterpiece?
> 
> View attachment 141284


When I said really. I was talking about the piece in bold.


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> None of us are old on this thread, bud. Youthful in our outlook.
> 
> Me, I feel about 12. Some may say I act it ( mg: I'm digging a hole, aren't I?)


Stop digging!! 

I'm 25 and chat in here...

Get on better with people who are older than me... more interesting IMO


----------



## Kimball

YummyMummy said:


> Stop digging!!
> 
> I'm 25 and chat in here...
> 
> Get on better with people who are older than me... more interesting IMO


Same age as most of my friends good age 25, old enough to know better but nobody expects you too


----------



## andyhuggins

Kimball said:


> Same age as most of my friends good age 25, old enough to know better but nobody expects you too


Your friends are twice my age then mate. :lol:


----------



## Kimball

andyhuggins said:


> Your friends are twice my age then mate. :lol:


You mean your mental age same as me, lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

Kimball said:


> You mean your mental age same as me, lol.


No my mental age is 12 GOOD TIMES 

My real age is 51 :no:


----------



## Kimball

andyhuggins said:


> No my mental age is 12 GOOD TIMES
> 
> My real age is 51 :no:


Lol, yes that's exactly what I meant, same numbers too


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> When I said really. I was talking about the piece in bold.


OK. I was booted out, unceremoniously!


----------



## Greshie

I am ageless and timeless, I just am!


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> No my mental age is 12 GOOD TIMES
> 
> My real age is 51 :no:
> 
> You have an awesome Physique for your age, I would never of guessed you were 51... :innocent:


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Stop digging!!
> 
> I'm 25 and chat in here...
> 
> Get on better with people who are older than me... more interesting IMO


Hee hee. It's certainly interesting in here!

I've seen you before, YummyMummy (love your name). Have you got a journal?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> No my mental age is 12 GOOD TIMES
> 
> My real age is 51 :no:


 mg:

51's nowt.


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Hee hee. It's certainly interesting in here!
> 
> I've seen you before, YummyMummy (love your name). Have you got a journal?


Thanks Laurie  very interesting in here...

here it is: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/232661-yummys-journey-time-get-serious.html


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> I am ageless and timeless, I just am!


Dr. Who?


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Dr. Who?


More like Dr whoot? !


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> OK. I was booted out, unceremoniously!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> OK. I was booted out, unceremoniously!


Just stick to the truth mate please.

Then you can't be slated.

WTF is up with you?


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> I am ageless and timeless, I just am!


Age is just a number... doesn't mean OWT!


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> You have an awesome Physique for your age, I would never of guessed you were 51... :innocent:


You know what they say the oldies are the goodies :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Just stick to the truth mate please.
> 
> Then you can't be slated.
> 
> WTF is up with you?


Have I missed something?


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks Laurie  very interesting in here...
> 
> here it is: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/232661-yummys-journey-time-get-serious.html


I have subbed, Yummy. :thumbup1:

I shall read it through the night to see where you're coming from:rolleyes:


----------



## sxbarnes

Who remembers this?

Don't be a dummy. Lee Cooper ad from 1979. When adverts where better than pop videos and the programmes.

Scared the sh!t out of my 11 year old head...


----------



## Kimball

sxbarnes said:


> Who remembers this?
> 
> Don't be a dummy. Lee Cooper ad from 1979. When adverts where better than pop videos and the programmes.
> 
> Scared the sh!t out of my 11 year old head...


Ray gardners banned black currant tango add is THE best ad of all time, by an absolute mile!


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> Just stick to the truth mate please.
> 
> Then you can't be slated.
> 
> WTF is up with you?


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> More like Dr whoot? !


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Have I missed something?


Yeah @Laurieloz got banned.


----------



## paulandabbi

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah @Laurieloz got banned.


When?


----------



## raptordog

Evening you bunch of old creaking gates....... hope your all doing well and keeping your heads above ground..... :tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes

Kimball said:


> Ray gardners banned black currant tango add is THE best ad of all time, by an absolute mile!


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah @Laurieloz got banned.


He's been a very naughty boy....... :lol:


----------



## Kimball

sxbarnes said:


>


Can't see it on tapatalk, that the one that starts in the tango pr office? Absolutely brilliant!


----------



## Laurieloz

I always tell the truth. I'm a Yorkshireman


----------



## sxbarnes

Kimball said:


> Can't see it on tapatalk, that the one that starts in the tango pr office? Absolutely brilliant!


Yeah, watch it later!


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Evening you bunch of old creaking gates....... hope your all doing well and keeping your heads above ground..... :tongue:


Good evening Raptordog, OP.

How are you Top Cat?


----------



## MunchieBites

Laurieloz said:


> I always tell the truth. I'm a Yorkshireman


Umm



Laurieloz said:


> I'm here mate.
> 
> Just back from Nandos with Mrs. LL.
> 
> Whilst on my self-imposed exile and justful sabbatical


----------



## Laurieloz

MunchieBites said:


> Umm


And.. @MunchieBites?


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> Good evening Raptordog, OP.
> 
> How are you Top Cat?


Not to bad mate..... just getting ready to unwind for the weekend.... been a long week.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I always tell the truth. I'm a Yorkshireman


Too be fair mate not always. Only if it suits.

REF the previous posts.


----------



## MunchieBites

Laurieloz said:


> And.. @MunchieBites?


Well that's a lie it wasn't self imposed as you have said.


----------



## andyhuggins

MunchieBites said:


> Umm


Another doubter


----------



## MunchieBites

andyhuggins said:


> Another doubter


I just don't understand why people lie when it's blinking blatant


----------



## andyhuggins

MunchieBites said:


> I just don't understand why people lie when it's blinking blatant


Exactly


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Anyone catch the docco on bbc4 about the blues? Really interesting. Continued next week.


----------



## Laurieloz

MunchieBites said:


> I just don't understand why people lie when it's blinking blatant


Why do you appear on any thread if not for confrontation?

Sorry guys, I don't wanna know anymore tonight.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Laurieloz you have changed. In the matter of a few days. OMG what a change :cursing:


----------



## MunchieBites

Laurieloz said:


> Why do you appear on any thread if not for confrontation?
> 
> Sorry guys, I don't wanna know anymore tonight.


I'm not confronting you, I'm stating that you weren't taking time off you were banned

And I've posted here before so it's in my feed

It's not your forum you know.


----------



## MunchieBites

andyhuggins said:


> @Laurieloz you have changed. In the matter of a few days. OMG what a change :cursing:


I have to agree which is a shame actually


----------



## paulandabbi

MunchieBites said:


> I'm not confronting you, I'm stating that you weren't taking time off you were banned
> 
> And I've posted here before so it's in my feed
> 
> It's not your forum you know.


 :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Right that's me done in!

Night all... have a good weekend all... I'll be on here again tomorrow


----------



## luther1

Bipolar


----------



## Greshie

I'm waiting for my best mates to drop by via Edinburgh Airport on their way to one set of parents who live on the coast .... hope they are not too late as I have to get up for work in the morning lol...


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Right that's me done in!
> 
> Night all... have a good weekend all... I'll be on here again tomorrow


Catch you on monday sweetie


----------



## Laurieloz

MunchieBites said:


> I have to agree which is a shame actually


Can I ask please,.MunchieBites, why you finding such pleasure in having a dig at me?

I have never said a bad word against you.

Are you just basically bored?


----------



## MunchieBites

Laurieloz said:


> Can I ask please,.MunchieBites, why you finding such pleasure in having a dig at me?
> 
> I have never said a bad word against you.
> 
> Are you just basically bored?


I'm not having a dig.

You said something that was untrue.

Then you said you were always honest.

These statements contradict each other. And in fact it wasn't only me who noticed

Stop playing the victim, go back a few pages when you went silly on two can van damme and read what I said to you then.

Sleep on it and you will see tomorrow that the world is not against you, neither does it revolve around you.


----------



## Ballin

This is better value than anything team bellend ever pulled off.


----------



## Ballin

Laurieloz said:


> Can I ask please,.MunchieBites, why you finding such pleasure in having a dig at me?
> 
> I have never said a bad word against you.
> 
> Are you just basically bored?


Super Palace! (assume u support hull)

We managed to dig our way out of that after the red card.

Hope we murder Norwich tomorrow!

Eagles!


----------



## Laurieloz

MunchieBites said:


> I'm not having a dig.
> 
> You said something that was untrue.
> 
> Then you said you were always honest.
> 
> These statements contradict each other. And in fact it wasn't only me who noticed
> 
> Stop playing the victim, go back a few pages when you went silly on two can van damme and read what I said to you then.
> 
> Sleep on it and you will see tomorrow that the world is not against you, neither does it revolve around you.


Listen.

I said nothing untrue.

It was just humour - a different methid of phrasing things.

Of course I was banned. I know that.

Why the antagonism though? Why can't some people just get on and be pleasant to each other on this site?


----------



## Laurieloz

Ballin said:


> Super Palace! (assume u support hull)
> 
> We managed to dig our way out of that after the red card.
> 
> Hope we murder Norwich tomorrow!
> 
> Eagles!


Good band


----------



## MunchieBites

Laurieloz said:


> Listen.
> 
> I said nothing untrue.
> 
> It was just humour - a different methid of phrasing things.
> 
> Of course I was banned. I know that.
> 
> Why the antagonism though? Why can't some people just get on and be pleasant to each other on this site?


I don't believe anything I said was unpleasant but if I did please point me to it and I will apologise.

Please excuse me. My OH's child in tangled in a hole in the sofa and I'm playing step mum


----------



## Ballin

Laurieloz said:


> Good band


Eh? I'm talking football man....c'mon don't bull**** me haha.

I thought we struggled to get a stranglehold on the game, but Bannan fitted rather nicely in the hole considering he is the size of a small boy but he puts up a good fight.

Bolide was unlucky to see red but these things happen which wasnt overturned on the appeal despite confessing what happened.

Just got To hold our hands up and admit we were lucky to get away with it on the day!


----------



## Loveleelady

Laurieloz said:


> Listen.
> 
> I said nothing untrue.
> 
> It was just humour - a different methid of phrasing things.
> 
> Of course I was banned. I know that.
> 
> Why the antagonism though? Why can't some people just get on and be pleasant to each other on this site?


I think its cause you played a key part in getting people banned and then were seen to be gloating over it

a lot of those people were good members who brought fun and knowledge to the board

and things will be a lot duller without them

and im sure the mods and katy and lorian wish it hadn't all escalated like that

cause it was good fun on here

and well after something like that it takes time for people to move on and it cant be just swept under the carpet

maybe you could be a little more low key for a while and not present as so delited at whats happened?

im not risin trouble just answering your question in a fair and logical way


----------



## Laurieloz

MunchieBites said:


> I don't believe anything I said was unpleasant but if I did please point me to it and I will apologise.
> 
> Please excuse me. My OH's child in tangled in a hole in the sofa and I'm playing step mum


But you do understand that what I said was a play on words?

I know you're a good person, MunchieBites, but I can't figure out why sometimes people have to make a big deal out of something.

I don't want an apology. I'd just like to know that I'm an honest guy.

Friends?


----------



## Loveleelady

Laurieloz said:


> But you do understand that what I said was a play on words?
> 
> I know you're a good person, MunchieBites, but I can't figure out why sometimes people have to make a big deal out of something.
> 
> I don't want an apology. I'd just like to know that I'm an honest guy.
> 
> Friends?


see above


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Laurieloz said:


> But you do understand that what I said was a play on words?
> 
> I know you're a good person, MunchieBites, but I can't figure out why sometimes people have to make a big deal out of something.
> 
> I don't want an apology. I'd just like to know that I'm an honest guy.
> 
> Friends?


Your game is up that's why. People have cottoned on your a fvcking fruitcake and your full of sh1t. Calling for bans when your not a mod, crying when you get negged, but worst of all is claiming natty 21's on a bodybuilding forum, that's just wrong son. I'd kill for 21's, and we'd all put money on it that you have.

But I'm mainly just p1ssed about the fake 21 inch guns

                       

Go fvck yourself Loz you absolute cvnt


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I don't think it's fair to put the majority of the blame on Laurie for getting people banned. there was a lot of shit going on that a lot of people didn't like. The mods aren't stupid. They said that loads of stuff was being reported by many different people. Laurie may be guilty of rising to the bait a bit when he should turn the other cheek, but there are worse crimes.


----------



## Charles Atlas

latblaster said:


> Dropped Acid while listening to DSOTM.....a huge amount of years ago.
> 
> And Genesis too....


I dropped acid once. Effects were, erm, strange lol!


----------



## Charles Atlas

Hmm, watching TOTP2 Christmas special on Dave just now and Pans People are flouncing around to In Dulci Jubilo by Mike Oldfield from Jan 1975 (classic Christmas tune imho). I remember watching them at the time and getting a funny twinge in my tinkle. Well, history has just repeated itself......


----------



## Charles Atlas

Here it's here lol!


----------



## Laurieloz

If anybody's still talking to me,

Morning all.

My grandson's 1st birthday party this morning. Gym this afternoon.

Have a nice day. 

No doubt my words will be chewed over and somebody will find fault in that.


----------



## mark_star

mornin Loz, sounds like a fun day to me jelly, ice cream, cake, gym


----------



## Charles Atlas

tkd67 said:


> Charles u of fur fecking head


Are you asking or telling?


----------



## Laurieloz

mark_star said:


> mornin Loz, sounds like a fun day to me jelly, ice cream, cake, gym


Fun away from this place mate


----------



## Kimball

Laurieloz said:


> If anybody's still talking to me,
> 
> Morning all.
> 
> My grandson's 1st birthday party this morning. Gym this afternoon.
> 
> Have a nice day.
> 
> No doubt my words will be chewed over and somebody will find fault in that.


Morning, but why start again this morning immediately with the self pity. Just forget it and move on. Really no need, just enjoy a sunny weekend.


----------



## mark_star

Kimball said:


> Morning, but why start again this morning immediately with the self pity. Just forget it and move on. Really no need, just enjoy a sunny weekend.


sunny? I'm moving up your way


----------



## Northern Lass

mark_star said:


> sunny? I'm moving up your way


Its v sunny here too but bloody cold


----------



## Kimball

mark_star said:


> sunny? I'm moving up your way


Yep, cold but glorious sunny winters morning. Breakfast at a dodgy wetherspoons with a friend that stayed over then gym then get ready for a great night out with @ewen and co. Great weekend ahead


----------



## mark_star

oh blimey extremely jealous and look out everyone Kimball and Ewen are out on the town


----------



## Kimball

tkd67 said:


> Who's actually 45 in this thread.
> 
> If u ain't fuk off


I'm not, well past that


----------



## 39005

Im 44 but have the insides of a 90 yr old...


----------



## mark_star

i'm well over, however i am a bit porky :confused1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

tkd67 said:


> Now here's a fair and logical answer to your post.
> 
> There's now a much better forum, out there (wink)
> 
> Please stay in there if you no like..
> 
> Now please, please neg me :w00t:


Lol are you over there aswell.?


----------



## MunchieBites

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol are you over there aswell.?


:laugh:


----------



## mrssalvatore

MunchieBites said:


> :laugh:


And you at a guess


----------



## paulandabbi

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol are you over there aswell.?


I think by the wink he isn't lol.

And to @tkd67 could I neg you? I haven't negged anyone in ages


----------



## MunchieBites

mrssalvatore said:


> And you at a guess


I'm a lover not a fighter


----------



## mrssalvatore

paulandabbi said:


> I think by the wink he isn't lol.
> 
> And to @tkd67 could I neg you? I haven't negged anyone in ages


Well I won't be going I'm hated by all who got banned


----------



## Milky

FTR Laurie played NO PART WHAT SO EVER in anyone getting banned, not one bit so please stop trying to point the finger.

The MOD team and more importantly the owners of the forum decided on bans, no one person influenced any decisions.


----------



## MunchieBites

tkd67 said:


> All the above, you know who you are..
> 
> Yeah neg me mate, lovin the colour


Oh dear....

Anyway yes @Laurieloz, we are cool


----------



## MunchieBites

tkd67 said:


> You can ****ing oh dear all you want love.


Think you need to chill a bit treacle, it's Saturday, birds are singing sky is clear and life is good

After all tis only the internet.


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> All the above, you know who you are..
> 
> Yeah neg me mate, lovin the colour


I can't neg for no reason though, I am not that nasty unless you paragraph/b*tchyness above was aimed at me?


----------



## MunchieBites

tkd67 said:


> No ****, I'm cool , but in simple terms if you no like ... Leave, but that's to far out your comfort zone, I wager, now fek off


Ok sweetie, have a most amazing day 

Kisses


----------



## Charles Atlas

Too much profanity in here


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> No ****, I'm cool , but in simple terms if you no like ... Leave, but that's to far out your comfort zone, I wager, now fek off


You can't talk to a lady like that!! My neg won't change the colour but will make me feel better now


----------



## MunchieBites

tkd67 said:


> You still here. :confused1:


Yes Hun, you keep quoting me


----------



## MunchieBites

tkd67 said:


> Here's another one x
> 
> Tell resten no hard feelings, no animosity here, he was alright..


The kiss brightened my day lovely.

I always knew you were a good egg

Enjoy your weekend x


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> Here's another one x
> 
> Tell resten no hard feelings, no animosity here, he was alright..


Your asking why she is still here whilst quoting her and yet I am waiting patiently for a reply to my question


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> U keep on I'll change it to red.


Keep on what and change what to red?


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> Please Paul and abi, your boring the fuk outta me.


Its Abbi  And you warned me with "U keep on I'll change it to red." So I asked if you would go in to further details regarding that as I wouldn't want to make you angry.


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> Mate I'll stroke your ego, just one more time.
> 
> Understand.
> 
> Your boring...the end.


Ok thanks for stroking my ego :confused1: I would say its more of a pathetic attempt to hurt me and you failed miserably 

Don't be such a bitter sad fart and b*tch about people and you may be liked a bit more

Thanks again


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> Ok against my will
> 
> No tag, no ego
> 
> No ones trying to hurt you mate, your boring, live with it.
> 
> Just get on with your training, simple as that, stick with your journal...
> 
> Get on with your life, leave me the fek alone :laugh:
> 
> Now seriously I failed yesterday.....now enjoy your weekend with the misses...... the end...


Ok  Maybe one day we can be friends.


----------



## paulandabbi

Apologises to everyone who partakes in this thread for me jumping on board and taking up some space. I won't do it again it was only because I wanted to have a chat with someone in here who thinks they are better than they are.


----------



## Kimball

I actually couldn't be more lost what other forum and...... Oh well, just back fr am awesome gym session and it's still a gorgeous sunny day and lots to look forward to.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Me too. Just got back from an awesome Krav Maga sesh in Leicester. Going to take it easy for the day now.


----------



## tamara

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Me too. Just got back from an awesome Krav Maga sesh in Leicester. Going to take it easy for the day now.


What grading are you? I'm P5 by the way hoping to do P6 in February


----------



## mrssalvatore

Kimball said:


> I actually couldn't be more lost what other forum and...... Oh well, just back fr am awesome gym session and it's still a gorgeous sunny day and lots to look forward to.


Resterns forum


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Not even one yet Tamara. There was a grading back in September which I missed due to family reasons so I'll have to wait for the next one in the spring. Getting plenty of training in in the meantime though!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

tamara said:


> What grading are you? I'm P5 by the way hoping to do P6 in February


Very impressive! Where do you train?


----------



## tamara

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Very impressive! Where do you train?


Bridgend on a Tuesday and Swansea on a Thursday. We do use a nightclub in Swansea now an again in the days to simulate bar brawls which is easier written than spoken! I always say we're doing a bra ball! Been at it a good couple of years now, love it, gives you confidence.


----------



## tamara

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Not even one yet Tamara. There was a grading back in September which I missed due to family reasons so I'll have to wait for the next one in the spring. Getting plenty of training in in the meantime though!


Once you've done your P1 the rest can come pretty quick. Even the training is fun though isn't it and most of it is quite simple. You'll be doing stuff with fake knives soon then if you're not far off your p1


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

tamara said:


> Bridgend on a Tuesday and Swansea on a Thursday. We do use a nightclub in Swansea now an again in the days to simulate bar brawls which is easier written than spoken! I always say we're doing a bra ball! Been at it a good couple of years now, love it, gives you confidence.


I'm loving it. Wish I'd started younger, but you can't have everything! Like the sound of the bra balls!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

tamara said:


> Once you've done your P1 the rest can come pretty quick. Even the training is fun though isn't it and most of it is quite simple. You'll be doing stuff with fake knives soon then if you're not far off your p1


Doing knives this morning actually. My forearms are black and blue from 360 defences!


----------



## tamara

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Doing knives this morning actually. My forearms are black and blue from 360 defences!


Do you do some of the move with your eyes closed? We always do it with our eyes shut for choking. Stand there eyes shut and your "attacker" will walk around you and you don't know what side they're gonna choke you from. Yeah you will get a bit battered and bruised but all part of the fun! My guy in usually paired with is 6'4 and I think he said he's 15 stone 6 to my 5'3 and 9 stone!

Keep at it though cos once you've got the basics you'll cover almost every scenario. Our instructor says if we bite you don't bite and release you bite and rip flesh off, nipples, lips, only in a real life situation though not in training!


----------



## Kimball

mrssalvatore said:


> Resterns forum


Lols, he's got a forum bet he'd love me to join.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Kimball said:


> Lols, he's got a forum bet he'd love me to join.


lol id tell you the name but it censored out on here lol

Like I said they all hate me anyway....


----------



## tamara

mrssalvatore said:


> lol id tell you the name but it censored out on here lol
> 
> Like I said they all hate me anyway....


What's it called and why is it censored? Try spelling it with big spaces in between it if it's censoring the website.


----------



## mrssalvatore

tamara said:


> What's it called and why is it censored? Try spelling it with big spaces in between it if it's censoring the website.


It's sencored.... So if I do type it it will come as *******

Besides I don't want anything to do with it


----------



## tamara

mrssalvatore said:


> It's sencored.... So if I do type it it will come as *******
> 
> Besides I don't want anything to do with it


Aww I wanna know what it is

T

R

Y

I

T

L

I

K

E

T

H

I

S


----------



## mrssalvatore

tamara said:


> Aww I wanna know what it is
> 
> T
> 
> R
> 
> Y
> 
> I
> 
> T
> 
> L
> 
> I
> 
> K
> 
> E
> 
> T
> 
> H
> 
> I
> 
> S


Ask @MunchieBites or @RXQueenie


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

tamara said:


> Do you do some of the move with your eyes closed? We always do it with our eyes shut for choking. Stand there eyes shut and your "attacker" will walk around you and you don't know what side they're gonna choke you from. Yeah you will get a bit battered and bruised but all part of the fun! My guy in usually paired with is 6'4 and I think he said he's 15 stone 6 to my 5'3 and 9 stone!
> 
> Keep at it though cos once you've got the basics you'll cover almost every scenario. Our instructor says if we bite you don't bite and release you bite and rip flesh off, nipples, lips, only in a real life situation though not in training!


wow. haven't done any with eyes closed yet! I'm definitely going to keep at it.


----------



## MunchieBites

mrssalvatore said:


> Ask @MunchieBites or @RXQueenie


Why ask me?


----------



## MunchieBites

tamara said:


> What grading are you? I'm P5 by the way hoping to do P6 in February


tan what is Krav Maga? Is it purely defensive or do you have 'attack' moves

I'm interested as somewhere near me does it and you can't be too careful in London


----------



## mrssalvatore

MunchieBites said:


> Why ask me?


Thought you'd joined?


----------



## tamara

MunchieBites said:


> tan what is Krav Maga? Is it purely defensive or do you have 'attack' moves
> 
> I'm interested as somewhere near me does it and you can't be too careful in London


It's defence and counter attacks and disabling your opponent (attacker) in the fastest possible way so you can get away.


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> You still here, you ****ing lost or something


She was tagged in by another member the question should be "are you still here"


----------



## MunchieBites

tkd67 said:


> You still here, you ****ing lost or something


Lol OI meanie!!!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore

tkd67 said:


> Oh my god Paul, u still lurking in the shadows
> 
> Bet you've done **** all since I've been out,
> 
> Waiting and watching


Big raspberries....

It was my fault I tagged her


----------



## MunchieBites

mrssalvatore said:


> Thought you'd joined?


Why?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

MunchieBites said:


> tan what is Krav Maga? Is it purely defensive or do you have 'attack' moves
> 
> I'm interested as somewhere near me does it and you can't be too careful in London


if you live in London, there's a school called Urban Warriors that I've heard good things about. They've got a few different locations - london bridge, clapham and holloway road.


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> All the above, you know who you are..
> 
> Yeah neg me mate, lovin the colour


Mate.

What's happened?


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> Oh my god Paul, u still lurking in the shadows
> 
> Bet you've done **** all since I've been out,
> 
> Waiting and watching


I am always watching, when I see people being disrespectful to ladies then I like to have my say. Its not her fault you are a sad man who is only able to bully women and try and make people feel inferior to you when you are probably a nobody who doesn't even lift!!


----------



## MunchieBites

Dirk McQuickly said:


> if you live in London, there's a school called Urban Warriors that I've heard good things about. They've got a few different locations - london bridge, clapham and holloway road.


Thanks Hun... London bridge would be really useful as I work quite close


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> She doesn't need your help, I'm sure


I am not offering help I am offering my opinion on the unreal way you speak to women!


----------



## Kimball

tkd67 said:


> Oh my god Paul, u still lurking in the shadows
> 
> Bet you've done **** all since I've been out,
> 
> Waiting and watching


I thought it was Abbie posting?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

MunchieBites said:


> Thanks Hun... London bridge would be really useful as I work quite close


http://www.kravmagainlondon.com


----------



## Kimball

mrssalvatore said:


> lol id tell you the name but it censored out on here lol
> 
> Like I said they all hate me anyway....


It's ok, that's information I can quite happily do without knowing


----------



## mrssalvatore

MunchieBites said:


> Why?


Argggghhh sorry I just though you had

My bad! Please don't shoot me


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> Oh my god I've seen your journal, know the score don't even go there...I've seen you....please, no more lol
> 
> She's a tough cookie, she don't need you lurking behind her every post...please give your attention to abi.....more deserving.


What do you mean by you have seen my journal? I didn't state the physique you have did I? Are you calling me fat? That hurts, it really does 

I am not lurking behind every post she makes I just happened to be on the homepage when I saw you post so thought I would pop in to say hello. Abbi does get a lot of my attention and I am sure if she saw the posts you have made she would fully agree to me being on here talking to you like an adult although the responses from you are rather childish.


----------



## paulandabbi

Kimball said:


> I thought it was Abbie posting?


OMG you are a funny one aren't you!!


----------



## Kimball

paulandabbi said:


> OMG you are a funny one aren't you!!


Sometimes, but I'm almost certain you did put that a few pages ago. If it matters I'll find your post, but can't see why it does


----------



## paulandabbi

Kimball said:


> Sometimes, but I'm almost certain you did put that a few pages ago. If it matters I'll find your post, but can't see why it does


I have never denied that I didn't post anything :confused1: I will repeat myself as I see fit when the person I am talking to is doing the same actions that I feel require a response.


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> Paul please no more....please.
> 
> Ok


You really do think you are something special don't you mate. Your the kind of arrogant pr*ck that drags this site down and runs to mod's about a little bit of banter etc.


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> Nope never modded no ****.
> 
> That's that other ****s job , that old **** from hull.
> 
> He the ****ing winger


You see why can't you talk to me like this all the time. You are on the same level as me now. Nothing worse than a fooking grass/brown nose mate.


----------



## Kimball

paulandabbi said:


> I have never denied that I didn't post anything :confused1: I will repeat myself as I see fit when the person I am talking to is doing the same actions that I feel require a response.


Sorry mate, you've completely lost me all I said was that I thought Abbi was posting using your profile, quite why you feel you need to defend yourself against that I honestly have no idea, I've not said a word about your posts.

I have no idea what point your trying to make in the quote above, what on earth does that have to do with whether I think Abbi or Paul is posting?


----------



## paulandabbi

Kimball said:


> Sorry mate, you've completely lost me all I said was that I thought Abbi was posting using your profile, quite why you feel you need to defend yourself against that I honestly have no idea, I've not said a word about your posts.
> 
> I have no idea what point your trying to make in the quote above, what on earth does that have to do with whether I think Abbi or Paul is posting?


I have fully lost it too so will happy put a line under it and leave it be. I may well have misunderstood what you said.


----------



## Kimball

paulandabbi said:


> I have fully lost it too so will happy put a line under it and leave it be. I may well have misunderstood what you said.


I really think you have so that's that, lol.

By the way, cracking rack whichever of you is posting!


----------



## DiggyV

tkd67 said:


> Nope never modded no ****.
> 
> That's that other ****s job , that old **** from hull.
> 
> He the ****ing winger


Dude time to chill, not the first reply that has come to my attention...


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> I'll state again mate, @Laurieloz can go **** himself, how's that for starters
> 
> Now take yourself of like the good bloke you are, and get some hours in, if not bugger off, you've already made me burn 2 x pieces of toast
> 
> And take your lurking brown nose suggestions with you, And lastly, WHAT THE FUK ARE YOU DOING HERE. mate I'm bored..


We were getting along so well and now you say this!! I am bored to hence sitting on UKM  Its the weekend so no training for me so can't do that. Also the grass/brown nose wasn't to you it was to other members who frequent this thread.

Sorry to hear you burnt your toast


----------



## paulandabbi

Kimball said:


> I really think you have so that's that, lol.
> 
> By the way, cracking rack whichever of you is posting!


I will be sure to let Abbi know.


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> No worries Paul, 2 x new slices already done.
> 
> As for grass/ brown.....whatever
> 
> Lastly hope all is going well with team solid, he looks an alright bloke :thumbup1:


You can be nice then. Again I will reiterate I am not calling you anything its towards others 

SC is a top bloke and I would recommend him to anyone :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> Nope never modded no ****.
> 
> That's that other ****s job , that old **** from hull.
> 
> He the ****ing winger


Excuse me. That isn't nice is it mate? :nono:


----------



## paulandabbi

tkd67 said:


> Time to walk the dog , before the enemy arrives home.
> 
> Till later


Enjoy it mate, hope the weather is still fine near you.


----------



## paulandabbi

Laurieloz said:


> Excuse me. That isn't nice is it mate? :nono:


He has turned over a new leaf now, I am sure he will say sorry when he is home from his walk. He was angry at us because he burnt his toast.


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> I'll state again mate, @Laurieloz can go **** himself, how's that for starters
> 
> Now take yourself of like the good bloke you are, and get some hours in, if not bugger off, you've already made me burn 2 x pieces of toast
> 
> And take your lurking brown nose suggestions with you, And lastly, WHAT THE FUK ARE YOU DOING HERE. mate I'm bored..


What exactly have I done to upset you mate? Why the animosity...you deserve all you get.


----------



## latblaster

Dunno what's up with tk...he's been on about wanting some negs for about a week... :confused1:


----------



## 25434

I like tkd67......and I like paulandabbi......that's it really.....I really don't don't care who likes me and who doesn't ...I luv munchiebites...she's a straight up gal....apart from the liver thing her here.....and no I won't explain. Snigger snigger...


----------



## flinty90

so i pop in here , realise im nowhere near 45 and leave giggling to myself ..

oh and it smells of stale wee too :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz

Flubs said:


> I like tkd67......and I like paulandabbi......that's it really.....I really don't don't care who likes me and who doesn't ...I luv munchiebites...she's a straight up gal....apart from the liver thing her here.....and no I won't explain. Snigger snigger...


Do you love me, Flubs

I am willing to love you:blush:


----------



## 25434

flinty90 said:


> so i pop in here , realise im nowhere near 45 and leave giggling to myself ..
> 
> And I really luv flinty......there's a cuppa coffee with your name on it next time you come to gatwick.....and.....and.....I will even pay for it! Eeeeeeek! I know I know....exciting right? Not......xxxx
> 
> oh and it smells of stale wee too :tongue:


----------



## Classic one

flinty90 said:


> so i pop in here , realise im nowhere near 45 and leave giggling to myself ..
> 
> Flinty I don't think it stale wee you can smell... :lol:
> 
> oh and it smells of stale wee too :tongue:


----------



## Twisted

Laurieloz said:


> What exactly have I done to upset you mate? Why the animosity...you deserve all you get.





Laurieloz said:


> Do you love me, Flubs
> 
> I am willing to love you:blush:


How about letting things go? why do you feel the need to keep it all going? It dies down on here every ones fine and up you pop and up you pop?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

flinty90 said:


> so i pop in here , realise im nowhere near 45 and leave giggling to myself ..
> 
> oh and it smells of stale wee too :tongue:


that's not true. it's not stale


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Flubs said:


> I like tkd67......and I like paulandabbi......that's it really.....I really don't don't care who likes me and who doesn't ...I luv munchiebites...she's a straight up gal....apart from the liver thing her here.....and no I won't explain. Snigger snigger...


ahem...


----------



## Mingster

Twisted said:


> How about letting things go? why do you feel the need to keep it all going? It dies down on here every ones fine and up you pop and up you pop?


Exactly. A moderator has had a word. No need for anyone else to take things further.

It's the weekend ffs. Think happy thoughts. Have a drink. A takeaway. Watch a movie. Buy somebody you love some flowers. Do some heavy squats


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ahem...


Dirk maquackerlie.....you are right up there in my 'luvd from the start' crew.....welcome at my place with your famerleeeee any time....


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> Exactly. A moderator has had a word. No need for anyone else to take things further.
> 
> It's the weekend ffs. Think happy thoughts. Have a drink. A takeaway. Watch a movie. Buy somebody you love some flowers. Do some heavy squats


Only real men do heavy squats buddy:whistling:

If loz was a fish he would be a flying fish that throws itself in the boat,no real need for bait imo:lol:


----------



## Mingster

Mingster said:


> Exactly. A moderator has had a word. No need for anyone else to take things further.
> 
> It's the weekend ffs. Think happy thoughts. Have a drink. A takeaway. Watch a movie. Buy somebody you love some flowers. Do some heavy squats


For the record I intend to do all these things this weekend except the flowers. The missus has had the roof fixed and is getting a new lounge carpet next week so I'm all out of cash for flowers


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> For the record I intend to do all these things this weekend except the flowers. The missus has had the roof fixed and is getting a new lounge carpet next week so I'm all out of cash for flowers


It wasn't you i meant


----------



## Mingster

biglbs said:


> It wasn't you i meant
> View attachment 141359


I know Just trying to bring some everyday life in this formerly tranquil, picturesque backwater of a Sunday afternoon of a thread...Mmmm... Might have a nap now...ahhh


----------



## biglbs

Mingster said:


> I know Just trying to bring some everyday life in this formerly tranquil, picturesque backwater of a Sunday afternoon of a thread...Mmmm... Might have a nap now...ahhh


I think it is the weather mate,i have dosing off all day zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## justin case

judging how popular and long running this thread is, would it not be a good idea to have a separate section on the main board for the more mature trainer, or over 45s?....just a thought, it might be popular.


----------



## Northern Lass

Looks like I'm not aloud to post in here hmmmm negging me is very childish @tkd67 :nono:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Flubs said:


> Dirk maquackerlie.....you are right up there in my 'luvd from the start' crew.....welcome at my place with your famerleeeee any time....


aww. right back atcha


----------



## Kimball

YummyMummy said:


> Looks like I'm not aloud to post in here hmmmm negging me is very childish @tkd67 :nono:


Of course you can, just a bad day


----------



## Northern Lass

Kimball said:


> Of course you can, just a bad day


Have I missed something?


----------



## Northern Lass

YummyMummy said:


> Looks like I'm not aloud to post in here hmmmm negging me is very childish @tkd67 :nono:


Thanks my lovely friends

@Gym Bunny @Twisted


----------



## Laurieloz

Mingster said:


> Exactly. A moderator has had a word. No need for anyone else to take things further.
> 
> It's the weekend ffs. Think happy thoughts. Have a drink. A takeaway. Watch a movie. Buy somebody you love some flowers. Do some heavy squats


Mingster, I think you've managed it pal

I am over it.

From all sides, we should enjoy cheerful, respectful banter.

I have always strived for that.

It's in the past, ffs let's enjoy this site and bloody move on.

Great words man:thumbup1:


----------



## Loveleelady

tkd67 said:


> Now here's a fair and logical answer to your post.
> 
> There's now a much better forum, out there (wink)
> 
> Please stay in there if you no like..
> 
> Now please, please neg me :w00t:


how ironic considering its you who is negging me - pathetic


----------



## Laurieloz

justin case said:


> judging how popular and long running this thread is, would it not be a good idea to have a separate section on the main board for the more mature trainer, or over 45s?....just a thought, it might be popular.


I like this idea:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

tkd67 said:


> And in the mean time, I'm still on course for a Trekkers bulk
> 
> Chinese just ordered.
> 
> Loz, shut up :laugh:


  :w00t:

Love you man (no ****)


----------



## Loveleelady

tkd67 said:


> Who gives a ****, you've still got a loads of swinging dicks hanging off your every word.
> 
> Anyways thought u liked red


lmao now that's just stupid im the least followed / attended woman on here lols


----------



## Kimball

YummyMummy said:


> Have I missed something?


  You said you weren't allowed to post because of tdk, I said he was just having a bad day don't think people are reading their own posts today, lol.


----------



## Northern Lass

Kimball said:


> You said you weren't allowed to post because of tdk, I said he was just having a bad day don't think people are reading their own posts today, lol.


no excuse to be an idiot though IMO


----------



## Kimball

YummyMummy said:


> no excuse to be an idiot though IMO


Can't disagree with that!


----------



## Greshie

Well I've had a sh1t day at work and am now stuffing myself with the remains of the apple and plum crumble from earlier in the week, then feet up watching strictly... and looking forward to a nice wee lie in tomorrow morning!


----------



## Kimball

I've had a great day, and now getting ready to go and pick a friend up and off out drinking and laughing for the night.


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Well I've had a sh1t day at work and am now stuffing myself with the remains of the apple and plum crumble from earlier in the week, then feet up watching strictly... and looking forward to a nice wee lie in tomorrow morning!


Hey greshie!!!

I'm watching strictly too... I'm going to see it live next year at Leeds Arena 

Got my self and OH a Dine in for £10... yum yum


----------



## andyhuggins

Mingster said:


> Exactly. A moderator has had a word. No need for anyone else to take things further.
> 
> *It's the weekend ffs. Think happy thoughts. Have a drink. A takeaway. Watch a movie. Buy somebody you love some flowers. Do some heavy squats*


*
*

*
*Now that is what I call a good day :thumb:


----------



## Ashcrapper

I see tkd went full retard


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Well I've had a sh1t day at work and am now stuffing myself with the remains of the apple and plum crumble from earlier in the week, then feet up watching strictly... and looking forward to a nice wee lie in tomorrow morning!


Oooh. Apple and plum crumble :tt2:

What's occurring at work, King Gresh?


----------



## sxbarnes

Ashcrapper said:


> I see tkd went full retard


he's been trying for a while:confused1:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Oooh. Apple and plum crumble :tt2:
> 
> What's occurring at work, King Gresh?


mmm a bit stodgy as it's spent several days in the fridge but still comfort food...........

We aren't doing as well as we should be in the shop at the moment and neither the manager nor I can see why, just not getting the footfall through the door


----------



## andyhuggins

Ashcrapper said:


> I see tkd went full retard


Bless him :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> I see tkd went full retard


It comes to us all, bud :wacko:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Bless him :lol:


Needs slapping with a wet fish :lol:


----------



## sxbarnes

YummyMummy said:


> Needs slapping with a wet fish :lol:


I'm sure he'll like that:beer:


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> mmm a bit stodgy as it's spent several days in the fridge but still comfort food...........
> 
> We aren't doing as well as we should be in the shop at the moment and neither the manager nor I can see why, just not getting the footfall through the door


You'll probably get a last minute dash from Christmas Eve husbands, and then loads of unwanted gifts on Jan 2nd!


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Needs slapping with a wet fish :lol:


Now now @YummyMummy I didn't know you were that kinky :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> You'll probably get a last minute dash from Christmas Eve husbands, and then loads of unwanted gifts on Jan 2nd!


we'll deffo get the unwanted presents ... usually toiletries ..............


----------



## barsnack

Milky said:


> 3 yrs away for me mate, only 42.


this comment from Milky was really from 2005


----------



## Milky

barsnack said:


> this comment from Milky was really from 2005


I was 44 yesterday mate, nearer than ever !


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Now now @YummyMummy I didn't know you were that kinky :lol:


 :innocent:


----------



## barsnack

Milky said:


> I was 44 yesterday mate, nearer than ever !


happy birthday for yesterday fella:beer:


----------



## andyhuggins

Milky said:


> I was 44 yesterday mate, nearer than ever !


Hope you had a good one mate :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> :innocent:


 

:lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

i'm having chicken casserole for tea... I'm lee marvin!!


----------



## mal

Milky said:


> I was 44 yesterday mate, nearer than ever !


Happy bday mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

happy birthday @Milky


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> we'll deffo get the unwanted presents ... usually toiletries ..............


Yep them toiletries make proper sh*t presents ( sh*t presents get it)

Got this last year....oh joy.......


----------



## Classic one

Milky said:


> I was 44 yesterday mate, nearer than ever !


Not far off getting your bus pass now...all the best for yesterday... :beer:


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Yep them toiletries make proper sh*t presents ( sh*t presents get it)
> 
> Got this last year....oh joy.......


but does it have a soft close lid?


----------



## Milky

Cheers chaps, just a number :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Greshie said:


> bit does it have a soft close lid?


We have one with a lid like that, problem is when you go somewhere else you forget and end up slamming the lids down.


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> bit does it have a soft close lid?


No Greshie, it slams shut like a bear trap mate, horrible thing, the seat is that

flimsy it moves to one side and nips ye ar*e between the porcelain.... :whistling:

Only plus point I can give it is that you can still see to wipe your bits in a power cut....... :lol:


----------



## Kimball

YummyMummy said:


> i'm having chicken casserole for tea... I'm lee marvin!!


I'm having a takeaway Indian.


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Yep them toiletries make proper sh*t presents ( sh*t presents get it)
> 
> Got this last year....oh joy.......


A throne fit for a king.... :thumbup1:


----------



## raptordog

Milky said:


> Cheers chaps, just a number :thumbup1:


Happy B day you old dog...and may you have many more....... :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Been a very naughty girl...


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Yep them toiletries make proper sh*t presents ( sh*t presents get it)
> 
> Got this last year....oh joy.......


OMG you have an inside toilet!!!!!

I can onl dream :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Been a very naughty girl...
> 
> Your going to have to work hard next week lady :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 141366


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> Been a very naughty girl...
> 
> View attachment 141366


oooooh my favorite :bounce: ...... eat the family size ones all to myself in one sitting.... pure angel breath....


----------



## Northern Lass

only had a 1/4 of it.... :innocent:


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> only had a 1/4 of it.... :innocent:


that means 3/4 tomorrow ? ... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> only had a 1/4 of it.... :innocent:


PIcs or we don't believe you :whistling:


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> only had a 1/4 of it.... :innocent:


And here is me thinking you have been naughty...... :tongue:


----------



## Northern Lass

honest!!!

its fasted HIIT tomorrow morning for me


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> honest!!!
> 
> its fasted HIIT tomorrow morning for me


So what about the rest of it. Is that for after HIIT :lol:


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> So what about the rest of it. Is that for after HIIT :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> So what about the rest of it. Is that for after HIIT :lol:


I bet my OH has eaten it before I get chance


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I bet my OH has eaten it before I get chance


He is only thinking of you. Fair play to him :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Milky said:


> I was 44 yesterday mate, nearer than ever !


You need to serve a one-year provisional apprenticeship in advance.

You join the thread today!


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> PIcs or we don't believe you :whistling:


Anyway.. I told you saturday was my carb up day (refeed) hahaha:innocent:


----------



## andyhuggins

OMG @Milky is in da house :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> i'm having chicken casserole for tea... I'm lee marvin!!


You must have been born under a Wandrin' Star! :rolleye:


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> You must have been born under a Wandrin' Star! :rolleye:


Do you go fishing for cod?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Anyway.. I told you saturday was my carb up day (refeed) hahaha:innocent:


May as well do it in style then lady :lol:


----------



## MunchieBites

Flubs said:


> I like tkd67......and I like paulandabbi......that's it really.....I really don't don't care who likes me and who doesn't ...I luv munchiebites...she's a straight up gal....apart from the liver thing her here.....and no I won't explain. Snigger snigger...


Thank you beut feelings mutual xxxx


----------



## Laurieloz

Kimball said:


> I'm having a takeaway Indian.


Will he be staying the night. And what will he be taking away? :w00t:


----------



## andyhuggins

Is it best not to ask about the liver?


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Do you go fishing for cod?


No need. They swim in the gutters where I come from


----------



## Skye666

Wow that was an interesting 3/4 pages!! Iv never seen this thread be so child like!! Lol

For the record I like tkd67 he's funny!! Everyone has an opinion on laurieloz but again iv never had any probs with him or any of the guys in this 45 thread, I can see it's changing though and there's lots of other ppl in here now and even reading a couple of pages it seems to have become like the playground some of the threads have consisted of in days gone by really not my cuppa ....so for me I'm out!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Wow that was an interesting 3/4 pages!! Iv never seen this thread be so child like!! Lol
> 
> For the record I like tkd67 he's funny!! Everyone has an opinion on laurieloz but again iv never had any probs with him or any of the guys in this 45 thread, I can see it's changing though and there's lots of other ppl in here now and even reading a couple of pages it seems to have become like the playground some of the threads have consisted of in days gone by really not my cuppa ....so for me I'm out!!!


NOOOOOOOOO  @Skye666


----------



## latblaster

@Skye666

Really, don't go...


----------



## Northern Lass

How come everyone is getting upset?


----------



## 39005

we have an old fart mod now @Mingster , keep the fckin kids out of here - ive already had money go missing and someone stolen lats pension book.

*fcuk it, im gonna stand outside in my slippers put a good frown on and point my pipe at some kids while mumbling.


----------



## Laurieloz

@Skye666

Reading this, I thought you was going to say you were staying, not going mg: Things are much better now.

Pleade don't go:crying:


----------



## andyhuggins

aqualung said:


> we have an old fart mod now @Mingster , keep the fckin kids out of here - ive already had money go missing and someone stolen lats pension book.


Time to get in touch with the Jeremy Kyle show!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## 39005

andyhuggins said:


> Time to get in touch with the Jeremy Kyle show!!!!!! :lol:


if he appeared , giving him a slap for the drivel on my tv would superseed any argument in here.


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Wow that was an interesting 3/4 pages!! Iv never seen this thread be so child like!! Lol
> 
> For the record I like tkd67 he's funny!! Everyone has an opinion on laurieloz but again iv never had any probs with him or any of the guys in this 45 thread, I can see it's changing though and there's lots of other ppl in here now and even reading a couple of pages it seems to have become like the playground some of the threads have consisted of in days gone by really not my cuppa ....so for me I'm out!!!


Just twist the throttle and hang on to the machine babes.....

just ride right by the sh*t and dirt...speeding ever on down the highway towards the glorious rising sun of a new day. :thumbup1:

In other word..... take no notice of the horse sh*t...it wont last....useless things never do...its human nature for them to fall to the wayside


----------



## andyhuggins

aqualung said:


> if he appeared , giving him a slap for the drivel on my tv would superseed any argument in here.


Know that would get some epic hits on youtube :lol:


----------



## 39005

how about some music, listening to some of the older ac/dc here


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> How come everyone is getting upset?


Don't you go as well.


----------



## andyhuggins

aqualung said:


> how about some music, listening to some of the older ac/dc here


What an epic band :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

aqualung said:


> we have an old fart mod now @Mingster , keep the fckin kids out of here - ive already had money go missing and someone stolen lats pension book.
> 
> *fcuk it, im gonna stand outside in my slippers put a good frown on and point my pipe at some kids while mumbling.


Brill... :lol:


----------



## Mingster

aqualung said:


> we have an old fart mod now @Mingster , keep the fckin kids out of here - ive already had money go missing and someone stolen lats pension book.
> 
> *fcuk it, im gonna stand outside in my slippers put a good frown on and point my pipe at some kids while mumbling.


I should ban you for admitting to owning slippers tbh...


----------



## raptordog

aqualung said:


> how about some music, listening to some of the older ac/dc here


Bring it on....... :tongue:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Bring it on....... :tongue:


Now we are talking :thumb:


----------



## Queenie

mrssalvatore said:


> Ask @MunchieBites or @RXQueenie


Ask me what? I don't post in this thread?


----------



## mrssalvatore

RXQueenie said:


> Ask me what? I don't post in this thread?


It's okay I had a massive mix up...ignore me


----------



## andyhuggins

Normal service resumes :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

It has been very sedate in here 2nite :lol:


----------



## 39005

ok time for a change...


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> It has been very sedate in here 2nite :lol:


that's because it's just all us oldies left ... all the youngsters are out on the pish


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> It has been very sedate in here 2nite :lol:


Is that the calm before ....


----------



## andyhuggins

aqualung said:


> ok time for a change...


Interesting choice


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> that's because it's just all us oldies left ... all the youngsters are out on the pish


Or ripping into another thread :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Is that the calm before ....


Time will tell


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Time will tell


When it gets to 11.30-12.00 it all goes haywire... :rolleye:


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> that's because it's just all us oldies left ... all the youngsters are out on the pish


Hope the pubs stay open all night :whistling:


----------



## raptordog

Just loading the ipod for next weeks gym brawl against the iron.......

just had to add this on to the end of the play list.............. :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> When it gets to 11.30-12.00 it all goes haywire... :rolleye:


But we will all be in bed cosy with our hot water bottles, electric blankets, jim jams and Wee Willie Winkie hats.


----------



## Laurieloz

Pleased I'm not riding the downward spiral anymore:turned: :wink:


----------



## DiggyV

YummyMummy said:


> Looks like I'm not aloud to post in here hmmmm negging me is very childish @tkd67 :nono:


he wont be answering you for a couple of weeks....


----------



## Classic one

DiggyV said:


> he wont be answering you for a couple of weeks....


What has happened to the young man....


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> But we will all be in bed cosy with our hot water bottles, electric blankets, jim jams and Wee Willie Winkie hats.


Haven't needed to use my electric blanket yet, but I do feel a mug of hot chocolate coming on soon  (and I'm already in my PJ'S curled up in my chair )


----------



## andyhuggins

DiggyV said:


> he wont be answering you for a couple of weeks....


Enough said.


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Haven't needed to use my electric blanket yet, but I do feel a mug of hot chocolate coming on soon  (and I'm already in my PJ'S curled up in my chair )


Don't have an electric blanket ,the OH keeps me warm all night.... :innocent:


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Don't have an electric blanket ,the OH keeps me warm all night.... :innocent:


Ah well ... those of us who are unattached ........................................


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> Haven't needed to use my electric blanket yet, but I do feel a mug of hot chocolate coming on soon  (and I'm already in my PJ'S curled up in my chair )


Speaking of which...just ordered this for a mid week night cap lol...let you know if it cuts the groove.... 

http://gonutrition.com/protein-hot-chocolate


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Ah well ... those of us who are unattached ........................................


TESCOs sell electric blankets Greshie.... :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Speaking of which...just ordered this for a mid week night cap lol...let you know if it cuts the groove....
> 
> http://gonutrition.com/protein-hot-chocolate


Now that sounds class .... let us know how it goes (I see it's already sold out ... )


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> TESCOs sell electric blankets Greshie.... :whistling:


Do they sell partners :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> TESCOs sell electric blankets Greshie.... :whistling:


Yes but they don't sell the OH's you can use instead of ...........


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Speaking of which...just ordered this for a mid week night cap lol...let you know if it cuts the groove....
> 
> http://gonutrition.com/protein-hot-chocolate


OK that works ...enjoy :thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Yes but they don't sell the OH's you can use instead of ...........


No sorry me keeping the wife.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Yes but they don't sell the OH's you can use instead of ...........


But other websites do :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Andy got another blood test on Monday.... :death:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Andy got another blood test on Monday.... :death:


I would be interested with the results mate.

How do you feel?


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Andy got another blood test on Monday.... :death:


Oh thanks for reminding me ... I have an abdominal scan at 9am ... still at least it's first thing which means I wont have to spend half the morning with a rumbling tummy!


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I would be interested with the results mate.
> 
> How do you feel?


Most of the day I have felt a bit tired, I mentioned this to the Doc and he said blood tests again first , to find out if anything's wrong ....


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Oh thanks for reminding me ... I have an abdominal scan at 9am ... still at least it's first thing which means I wont have to spend half the morning with a rumbling tummy!


More crumble afterwards mate


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Oh thanks for reminding me ... I have an abdominal scan at 9am ... still at least it's first thing which means I wont have to spend half the morning with a rumbling tummy!


Nothing serious mate I hope...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Most of the day I have felt a bit tired, I mentioned this to the Doc and he said blood tests again first , to find out if anything's wrong ....


That could be down to numerous things mate. Get the test results and take it from there


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Nothing serious mate I hope...


Don't think so ... some of my recent blood tests have shown slightly raised markers and my Doctor just wants to certain there is nothing untoward happening ...


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> More crumble afterwards mate


scoffed the rest of the crumble tonight .......

.................. but have a raspberry swirl cheesecake in the fridge saying "eat me"


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> That could be down to numerous things mate. Get the test results and take it from there


He asked if I was ok on my different diet , and to not go to the gym until after the blood samples have come back, my blood pressure was ok though...


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> scoffed the rest of the crumble tonight .......
> 
> .................. but have a raspberry swirl cheesecake in the fridge saying "eat me"


You loving the puds then mate?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> You loving the puds then mate?


Actually I'm not as much of a puds person as I used to be ... eat a lot of fresh fruit in the summer months, but I think when winter comes on I need comfort food ... and berries and yoghurt doesn't quite hack it!


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> He asked if I was ok on my different diet , and to not go to the gym until after the blood samples have come back, my blood pressure was ok though...


Don't worry mate. Most doc's dont understand BB diet etc. Just see what comes back and work with that.


----------



## Laurieloz

OH's watched her sh¡te on the telly. Now I can catch up on a few programmes...


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Actually I'm not as much of a puds person as I used to be ... eat a lot of fresh fruit in the summer months, but I think when winter comes on I need comfort food ... and berries and yoghurt doesn't quite hack it!


Got to love comfort food in the winter


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Got to love comfort food in the winter


Got some home made chicken soup to finish up tomorrow


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> OH's watched her sh¡te on the telly. Now I can catch up on a few programmes...


What are they them mate?


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> scoffed the rest of the crumble tonight .......
> 
> .................. but have a raspberry swirl cheesecake in the fridge saying "eat me"


Greshie you could next day delivery that to me...am sure you would feel a whole lot better about yourself for doing such a deed. :tongue:

Just trying to help you out mate...... I am all heart when it comes to things like that.....


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Got some home made chicken soup to finish up tomorrow


Sounds lush mate


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Don't worry mate. Most doc's dont understand BB diet etc. Just see what comes back and work with that.


He was quite happy with what I was eating as he thought it was an improvement on what I was eating.....But this feeling knackered thing is p***ing me off... :thumbdown:


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Greshie you could next day delivery that to me...am sure you would feel a whole lot better about yourself for doing such a deed. :tongue:
> 
> Just trying to help you out mate...... I am all heart when it comes to things like that.....


Get to your nearest 24hr Tesco, that'll be even quicker.... sodoffyourarenothavingmine :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Got some home made chicken soup to finish up tomorrow


Sounds bloody good to me...


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> He was quite happy with what I was eating as he thought it was an improvement on what I was eating.....But this feeling knackered thing is p***ing me off... :thumbdown:


low test? or has that already been checked?


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> He was quite happy with what I was eating as he thought it was an improvement on what I was eating.....But this feeling knackered thing is p***ing me off... :thumbdown:


It could be numerous things. Diet, over training, dehydration, lack of certain vits the list goes on.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds lush mate





Classicone said:


> Sounds bloody good to me...


Bit watery first time I thought even with stock made from the chicken bones.... but I have some olive bread in the freezer that needs using up so that should give it a bit of a perk


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> It could be numerous things. Diet, over training, dehydration, lack of certain vits the list goes on.


Great :angry: Ill just take one thing at a time , it could be something bloody stupid....


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Bit watery first time I thought even with stock made from the chicken bones.... but I have some olive bread in the freezer that needs using up so that should give it a bit of a perk


Just make it a bit thicker before I try it then mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Great :angry: Ill just take one thing at a time , it could be something bloody stupid....


It is probably just one thing and all will fall into place. Anger does not help though mate. It can affect you big time.


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Bit watery first time I thought even with stock made from the chicken bones.... but I have some olive bread in the freezer that needs using up so that should give it a bit of a perk


Greshie Grate up some carrot and stir it in that should thicken it up a bit...


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> It is probably just one thing and all will fall into place. Anger does not help though mate. It can affect you big time.


Andy I am not angry mate just annoyed as its slowing me up doing things....I like my gym that's why I made a return and I don't wish to have to give it up plus I thought Id get myself back in shape should work turn up...


----------



## andyhuggins

I just saw the angry face in your post. OK get the results sort the problems out if any. Then get back in the gym with renewed vigour.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I just saw the angry face in your post. OK get the results sort the problems out if any. Then get back in the gym with renewed vigour.


That's the plan... :clap: Not going to make a log though it causes too much stress...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> That's the plan... :clap: Not going to make a log though it causes too much stress...


Fair play mate. I totally understand. Stress is not a good thing.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play mate. I totally understand. Stress is not a good thing.


Looks like another one got a ban off here today...why folk are going out there way for a ban I don't know..


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Looks like another one got a ban off here today...why folk are going out there way for a ban I don't know..


Who?


----------



## Classic one

I recon is it Tdk chappie as didn't someone say he wont be on here for a couple of weeks...


----------



## andyhuggins

OH yeah i see who you mean. For what ever reason he was on a suicide mission.


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> scoffed the rest of the crumble tonight .......
> 
> .................. but have a raspberry swirl cheesecake in the fridge saying "eat me"


Eat that as well..... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> What are they them mate?


I finished watching a creepy film called The Daisy Chain. Average.

I watched the BBC '70s espionage drama Legacy, which I enjoyed.

I've just watched Blues America from last night. A wonderful programme about the beginnings of the blues music scene.

I have a lot of this stuff, mostly the late 1940's onwards - Muddy Waters, John Lee Hooker etc., but I really do need to go way, way back and find some 1930's recordings by the likes of Leadbelly, Charlie Patton and the old cotton farm music. I believe @Dirk McQuickly mentioned this yesterday but I can't find his post.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> I finished watching a creepy film called The Daisy Chain. Average.
> 
> I watched the BBC '70s espionage drama Legacy, which I enjoyed.
> 
> I've just watched Blues America from last night. A wonderful programme about the beginnings of the blues music scene.
> 
> I have a lot of this stuff, mostly the late 1940's onwards - Muddy Waters, John Lee Hooker etc., but I really do need to go way, way back and find some 1930's recordings by the likes of Leadbelly, Charlie Patton and the old cotton farm music. I believe @Dirk McQuickly mentioned this yesterday but I can't find his post.


So you have had a good night then....


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Greshie you could next day delivery that to me...am sure you would feel a whole lot better about yourself for doing such a deed. :tongue:
> 
> Just trying to help you out mate...... I am all heart when it comes to things like that.....


Heehee. I've just been watching Blues America whilst scoffing down a pack of FOUR Tesco egg custard tarts and then a bountiful measure of Glenmorangie.

Mmmmmahh! :tt2:


----------



## Classic one

Its the season to be FAT.... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> So you have had a good night then....


I wish I had a laptop or something sophisticated like a tablet thing.

I'm on my daft Samsung phone that's soooooo slow you have to shovel coal into it!:sad:

Oh. Yes a good night.

But hasn't it been great on this thread too? How refreshing!


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Its the season to be FAT.... :lol:


Yeah. Let's all get REALLY fat. :rolleye: :tt2: :w00t:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Yeah. Let's all get REALLY fat. :rolleye: :tt2: :w00t:


That's not a bad idea but that's not where I want to be....But this time of year its quit easy to get distracted form the purpose of going to the gym...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> That's not a bad idea but that's not where I want to be....But this time of year its quit easy to get distracted form the purpose of going to the gym...


No I know mate. I'm just laughing about all the talk of food last night. We're a shining example to the youngsters aren't we?

Like my new avi...should keep me motivated! 

It's one o'clock in Hull, so I'm turning in now mate...early gym sesh planned.

You take care of yourself now and be careful what you say to Adecco.

Been a really good night on here. Hope it stays like that...


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Or ripping into another thread :lol:


That just may have happened ..... :lol:


----------



## Kimball

Laurieloz said:


> Will he be staying the night. And what will he be taking away? :w00t:


Of course she's staying the night. She's finally just dropped off


----------



## Laurieloz

Kimball said:


> Of course she's staying the night. She's finally just dropped off


Nice one mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Kimball

Laurieloz said:


> Nice one mate:thumbup1:


And woke me up too early!


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Nice fresh day outside.

Got the papers and having our toast and tea still in bed.

Oh this is like the good old days again on here

@Skye666 Enjoy your sing-song. Please come back to us - it's a much sweeter place here now

Have a nice Sunday everyone:thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Morning all  just psyching up for my first Gym session of the week, then a fairly relaxing day for a change, bit of washing, some tidying up, my two best mates are dropping by again on their way back down south after which I may get the heating on in my summerhouse and just enjoy my new den


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Morning all  just psyching up for my first Gym session of the week, then a fairly relaxing day for a change, bit of washing, some tidying up, my two best mates are dropping by again on their way back down south after which I may get the heating on in my summerhouse and just enjoy my new den


Great. I didn't know you had completed your summer house Greshie?

Well done there! :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> I finished watching a creepy film called The Daisy Chain. Average.
> 
> I watched the BBC '70s espionage drama Legacy, which I enjoyed.
> 
> I've just watched Blues America from last night. A wonderful programme about the beginnings of the blues music scene.
> 
> I have a lot of this stuff, mostly the late 1940's onwards - Muddy Waters, John Lee Hooker etc., but I really do need to go way, way back and find some 1930's recordings by the likes of Leadbelly, Charlie Patton and the old cotton farm music. I believe @Dirk McQuickly mentioned this yesterday but I can't find his post.


It was me, but I can't remember where! I think it was on this thread somewhere, but it was pretty busy on here yesterday... Good programme wasn't it?


----------



## roadwarrior

Off to the gym now to do chest, shoulders and triceps.

I'm going to demolish those 50Kg dumbbells on incline press.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It was me, but I can't remember where! I think it was on this thread somewhere, but it was pretty busy on here yesterday... Good programme wasn't it?


It was superb mate.

I never knew that Leadbelly was a convicted murderer in prison.

You look at Cream and Led Zeppelin forty years later covering those songs on their first albums...heavy rock rooted in the blues.

"Squeeze my lemon till the juice runs down my leg" Indeed!


----------



## Laurieloz

roadwarrior said:


> Off to the gym now to do chest, shoulders and triceps.
> 
> I'm going to demolish those 50Kg dumbbells on incline press.


Mate, you've just got me off my ass!

Off there myself now....dunno about the 50k DBs tho'! mg:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> It was superb mate.
> 
> I never knew that Leadbelly was a convicted murderer in prison.
> 
> You look at Cream and Led Zeppelin forty years later covering those songs on their first albums...heavy rock rooted in the blues.
> 
> "Squeeze my lemon till the juice runs down my leg" Indeed!


Squeeze your own lemon dude.....


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Squeeze your own lemon dude.....


:laugh: Easy peasy....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> It was superb mate.
> 
> I never knew that Leadbelly was a convicted murderer in prison.
> 
> You look at Cream and Led Zeppelin forty years later covering those songs on their first albums...heavy rock rooted in the blues.
> 
> "Squeeze my lemon till the juice runs down my leg" Indeed!


I was saying almost exactly the same thing to my misses while I was watching it. It's all there in Leadbelly. She wasn't as impressed as me, though. Looking forward to next week's. Wish I could get a gig editing those kinds of programmes.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I was saying almost exactly the same thing to my misses while I was watching it. It's all there in Leadbelly. She wasn't as impressed as me, though. Looking forward to next week's. Wish I could get a gig editing those kinds of programmes.


A dream job for you mate...Mark Cooper is the producer on all those programmes.

I reckon next week will focus on BB King, John Lee Hooker and perhaps bring it up to date with people like Robert Cray and so on.

I notice there's also a session on Bonnie Raitt and lots of other stuff next Friday too.

Can't wait


----------



## Kimball

Couple of hours to Wolverhampton and back to take my takeaway home and off for a full breakfast with ewen. Followed by a massive carvery and football. Today is about food.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> A dream job for you mate...Mark Cooper is the producer on all those programmes.
> 
> I reckon next week will focus on BB King, John Lee Hooker and perhaps bring it up to date with people like Robert Cray and so on.
> 
> I notice there's also a session on Bonnie Raitt and lots of other stuff next Friday too.
> 
> Can't wait


ha ha. again, I was saying to my misses, reckon it'll be john lee hooker next week.  maybe a bit of elmore james too.


----------



## latblaster

Robert Cray...an amazing guitarist, Strong Persuader - fan bloody tastic!


----------



## Laurieloz

Does anyone really wake up in the morning and say to themselves..."I believe I'll Dust my Broom"?


----------



## Laurieloz

Kimball said:


> Couple of hours to Wolverhampton and back to take my takeaway home and off for a full breakfast with ewen. Followed by a massive carvery and football. Today is about food.


Even more foodmg:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

currently cooking roast dinner for 8 people. with a hangover. this is why I don't drink much.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> currently cooking roast dinner for 8 people. with a hangover. this is why I don't drink much.


Must have been a good night then? :beer: :blink:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Does anyone really wake up in the morning and say to themselves..."I believe I'll Dust my Broom"?


I have woke up thinking ..I have to empty my vacuum cleaner.... :lol:


----------



## 39005

Laurieloz said:


> Does anyone really wake up in the morning and say to themselves..."I believe I'll Dust my Broom"?


what the hells a 'broom' ? , i just leave the dust until its thick enough to hoover up :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Does anyone really wake up in the morning and say to themselves..."I believe I'll Dust my Broom"?


Nope



Classicone said:


> I have woke up thinking ..I have to empty my vacuum cleaner.... :lol:


I only ever remember to empty the vacuum when it no longer picks anything up



aqualung said:


> what the hells a 'broom' ? , i just leave the dust until its thick enough to hoover up :thumb:


yep!


----------



## Kimball

Very funny enormous breakfast reliving some of the funnies from last night and then the Carvery didn't happen, the zero sleep from last night caught up and we fell asleep for 2 hours. So rushed down before 4 and bought the food stock of the coop.


----------



## Laurieloz

Kimball said:


> Very funny enormous breakfast reliving some of the funnies from last night and then the Carvery didn't happen, the zero sleep from last night caught up and we fell asleep for 2 hours. So rushed down before 4 and bought the food stock of the coop.


...And some people just Hoover up the Co-op!


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening all.... im starving tonight and ive more or less eaten my cslories for today


----------



## Kimball

YummyMummy said:


> Evening all.... im starving tonight and ive more or less eaten my cslories for today


I've eaten everybody on this threads calories

Full English with 3 sausage 3 bacon 3 fried bread and eggs

Doughnut

5 bags crisps

2 Eccles cakes

2 croissants with jam and butter

Coop sourdough pizza with extra cheese and chorizo

8 slices bread and marmite

Large pot Haagen daas strawberry cheesecake


----------



## Laurieloz

Kimball said:


> I've eaten everybody on this threads calories
> 
> Full English with 3 sausage 3 bacon 3 fried bread and eggs
> 
> Doughnut
> 
> 5 bags crisps
> 
> 2 Eccles cakes
> 
> 2 croissants with jam and butter
> 
> Coop sourdough pizza with extra cheese and chorizo
> 
> 8 slices bread and marmite
> 
> Large pot Haagen daas strawberry cheesecake


God man! mg:

Monty Python may be giving you a call for their return next year. They need this character....


----------



## dt36

Good session today. Chest, Triceps & Shoulders. Left it 'till this evening as I've been visiting family and changed battery on my old car.

Get another decent session in on Tuesday next, then going to Shanghai for 10 days on Wednesday. Booked into the Hilton as the gym looks half decent, so should get a few sessions in as long as they don't keep trying to dine out in the evenings.


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Good session today. Chest, Triceps & Shoulders. Left it 'till this evening as I've been visiting family and changed battery on my old car.
> 
> Get another decent session in on Tuesday next, then going to Shanghai for 10 days on Wednesday. Booked into the Hilton as the gym looks half decent, so should get a few sessions in as long as they don't keep trying to dine out in the evenings.


Enjoy your trip mate. Holiday or work?


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> Enjoy your trip mate. Holiday or work?


Work Mate. Was originally planning for 7 days, but they have requested some additional days training, so extended the trip. Will get all day Saturday and Sunday to myself though. Will try and get some of the local sights in during this time hopefully.


----------



## raptordog

Kimball said:


> I've eaten everybody on this threads calories
> 
> Full English with 3 sausage 3 bacon 3 fried bread and eggs
> 
> Doughnut
> 
> 5 bags crisps
> 
> 2 Eccles cakes
> 
> 2 croissants with jam and butter
> 
> Coop sourdough pizza with extra cheese and chorizo
> 
> 8 slices bread and marmite
> 
> Large pot Haagen daas strawberry cheesecake


Just burn all then cals into the body at the gym tomorrow and hey presto...... result :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Just burn all then cals into the body at the gym tomorrow and hey presto...... result :tongue:


I was about to ask if that was you, Raptordog....but I see it isn't.

Shattered my illusions....I guess you're still a yellow cartoon cat in a trilby after all!


----------



## Classic one

Question ...Creatine what are the benefits..


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> I was about to ask if that was you, Raptordog....but I see it isn't.
> 
> Shattered my illusions....I guess you're still a yellow cartoon cat in a trilby after all!


No that defo aint me lol...... and the yellow cartoon cat has better quads than me :lol:


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> Question ...Creatine what are the benefits..


Creatine is stored in the muscle and allows the body to produce more energy. It might then allow you to get a few more reps or a few more pounds, resulting in your muscles getting bigger and stronger.

As your into your old cars, consider it like this: Creatine increases ATP (the spark at the plug) production which fuels the mitochondria (petrol) of the cells (engine). ATP is like the spark plug that allows you to get a stronger spark out of your fuel for a short period of time...


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> Creatine is stored in the muscle and allows the body to produce more energy. It might then allow you to get a few more reps or a few more pounds, resulting in your muscles getting bigger and stronger.
> 
> As your into your old cars, consider it like this: Creatine increases ATP (the spark at the plug) production which fuels the mitochondria (petrol) of the cells (engine). ATP is like the spark plug that allows you to get a stronger spark out of your fuel for a short period of time...


Since you put it in them terms I understand that...Thanks .... One more thing , can I use it for long periods of time or do you have to have brakes off it.... :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> Since you put it in them terms I understand that...Thanks .... One more thing , can I use it for long periods of time or do you have to have brakes off it.... :thumbup1:


Most schools of thought will say to cycle it, but we also get creatine from the red meat we eat regularly. So it's hard to say who's right really.

I suppose it would make sense to take a break from it after a period (maybe 8 weeks) just to give the body a break from the over load. I wouldn't think it would be detrimental to progress and will also give the wallet a break.

The only issue I have with creatine is the recommended loading phase. I have tried this and found that if I also take 5 grams daily from the start, I am at about the same place after a week or so. With this in mind, I never load when I use it now.


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> Most schools of thought will say to cycle it, but we also get creatine from the red meat we eat regularly. So it's hard to say who's right really.
> 
> I suppose it would make sense to take a break from it after a period (maybe 8 weeks) just to give the body a break from the over load. I wouldn't think it would be detrimental to progress and will also give the wallet a break.
> 
> The only issue I have with creatine is the recommended loading phase. I have tried this and found that if I also take 5 grams daily from the start, I am at about the same place after a week or so. With this in mind, I never load when I use it now.


And I take it there is just one creatine and not different ones and strength's ...thanks for your help.. :thumb:


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> And I take it there is just one creatine and not different ones and strength's ...thanks for your help.. :thumb:


No sorry, there are some different types of creatine, but your basic is Creatine Monohydrate. This has been around for a long time and there are loads of studies on it. However, some people suffer bloating and stomach cramps with it due to it not fully dissolving in water.

There are other creatines on the market, of which Creatine Ethyl Ester (CEE) is more expensive and absorbs much better. Therefore, many people get on much better with this version. If the higher price doesn't bother you then go with this.

There are also other creatines on the market such as Micronized creatine etc, but the list goes on with varying marketing strategies and delivery methods.

Basically, try Monohydrate or CEE and see how you get on. :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Amazingly, this was released 40 years ago today....



FORTY years!


----------



## latblaster

Bit before my time, Slade... :rolleye:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Bit before my time, Slade... :rolleye:


I was thinking....if Noddy Holder was cooking your Christmas dinner, would that just be too Christmassy?


----------



## latblaster

Laurieloz said:


> I was thinking....if Noddy Holder was cooking your Christmas dinner, would that just be too Christmassy?


Rather have that woman from the Hai Karate ad...'member her?


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Rather have that woman from the Hai Karate ad...'member her?


Haha. I remember that clear as day.

Actor William Franklin did the voice over.


----------



## latblaster

Sadly, I have to confess that I had a crush on Barbara Windsor once...


----------



## roadwarrior

dt36 said:


> Creatine is stored in the muscle and allows the body to produce more energy. It might then allow you to get a few more reps or a few more pounds, resulting in your muscles getting bigger and stronger.
> 
> As your into your old cars, consider it like this: Creatine increases ATP (the spark at the plug) production which fuels the mitochondria (petrol) of the cells (engine). ATP is like the spark plug that allows you to get a stronger spark out of your fuel for a short period of time...


I find creatine makes me hold water under the skin.

I'm not too keen on this.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Morning everyone. Right, broom dusted. Time to get on with the day.


----------



## Northern Lass

Kimball said:


> I've eaten everybody on this threads calories
> 
> Full English with 3 sausage 3 bacon 3 fried bread and eggs
> 
> Doughnut
> 
> 5 bags crisps
> 
> 2 Eccles cakes
> 
> 2 croissants with jam and butter
> 
> Coop sourdough pizza with extra cheese and chorizo
> 
> 8 slices bread and marmite
> 
> Large pot Haagen daas strawberry cheesecake


Now that's just greedy MR :nono:

:lol:


----------



## Greshie

Morning all ! Ultra Scan first thing for me, then a few hours in the shop sorting out Christmas, otherwise a free day, may do my push session this afternoon


----------



## Kimball

YummyMummy said:


> Now that's just greedy MR :nono:
> 
> :lol:


It was nice though!!!


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Sadly, I have to confess that I had a crush on Barbara Windsor once...


Recently?


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Morning all ! Ultra Scan first thing for me, then a few hours in the shop sorting out Christmas, otherwise a free day, may do my push session this afternoon


Go for it, mate. I'm doing mine today


----------



## Laurieloz

Kimball said:


> It was nice though!!!


It's such a pity that food which tastes nice isn't good for you.

If it was we'd all be humongous!


----------



## Laurieloz

Laurieloz said:


> Recently?


....I would tend to agree actually.

The leading ladies of Carry On....

Barbara Windsor, Joan Sims, Hattie Jacques.



Er, if I had to choose:rolleye:


----------



## mark_star

here we go then


----------



## Laurieloz

Ooo Sally Geeson:wub: Also, Amanda Barrie in Carry On Cleo:tt2:

I forgot about all these lovelies!


----------



## sxbarnes

Fennella Fielding (shes a nutter), Janet Brown??


----------



## sxbarnes

Always remember this one from the Hi Karate adverts!


----------



## sxbarnes

Valerie Leon it says....


----------



## Classic one

mark_star said:


> here we go then
> 
> View attachment 141456
> View attachment 141457
> View attachment 141458
> View attachment 141459
> View attachment 141460


Ill take 2 to 5 but not necessarily in that order...aslong as no2 don't smoke in bed all will be fine... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Greshie how did you get on with that scan .... :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Greshie how did you get on with that scan .... :thumbup1:


Ah thanks for asking .... over and done with in about 10 minutes ... the "scanner" said there was nothing untoward with my liver (My Dr's main concern) and he would be writing a report to send to her....

Tomorrow having an ECG and then a BP monitor fitted


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Ah thanks for asking .... over and done with in about 10 minutes ... the "scanner" said there was nothing untoward with my liver (My Dr's main concern) and he would be writing a report to send to her....
> 
> Tomorrow having an ECG and then a BP monitor fitted


Well that's good news, so is this just a routine check up or are they looking out for something...


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Well that's good news, so is this just a routine check up or are they looking out for something...


I have to have a medical checkup every now and again after a serious illness back in 2005, and this time some of my blood markers were just outside the normal range, so my Dr decided on more tests just to be on the safe side............


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> Ah thanks for asking .... over and done with in about 10 minutes ... the "scanner" said there was nothing untoward with my liver (My Dr's main concern) and he would be writing a report to send to her...
> 
> Tomorrow having an ECG and theen a BP monitor fitted


24 hour BP is not too bad and gives real good results. It might wake you initially in the night, but then you'll probably sleep through most of them


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Ah thanks for asking .... over and done with in about 10 minutes ... the "scanner" said there was nothing untoward with my liver (My Dr's main concern) and he would be writing a report to send to her....
> 
> Tomorrow having an ECG and then a BP monitor fitted


Good luck with that love... will be thinking of you .

Hospitals are not nice places xx


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> I have to have a medical checkup every now and again after a serious illness back in 2005, and this time some of my blood markers were just outside the normal range, so my Dr decided on more tests just to be on the safe side............


Let us know the out come off your test...Hope they are ok.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Ah thanks for asking .... over and done with in about 10 minutes ... the "scanner" said there was nothing untoward with my liver (My Dr's main concern) and he would be writing a report to send to her....
> 
> Tomorrow having an ECG and then a BP monitor fitted


That's good news on the scan, Greshie:thumb:

All being well, nothing to worry about with the ECG and blood pressure too


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> Good luck with that love... will be thinking of you .
> 
> Hospitals are not nice places xx


I'm beginning to know my local one inside out!


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> I'm beginning to know my local one inside out!


Yes we are too... well my OH is.. hes in on thursday and only went monday


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Ah thanks for asking ....
> 
> Tomorrow having an ECG and then a BP monitor fitted


Excellent news @Greshie :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

So what is everyones thoughts about training over the xmas/New Year period?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> So what is everyones thoughts about training over the xmas/New Year period?


I'm away for a week from the 22nd so no training ... but back to normal from the 29th


----------



## andyhuggins

Fair play @Greshie You going anywhere nice for xmas?


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> I'm away for a week from the 22nd so no training ... but back to normal from the 29th


You going to sunnier climbs... :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play @Greshie You going anywhere nice for xmas?


Dahn Sarrf to Surrey .... stopping overnight with my parents there and back, and staying with my best mates in Surrey ...Christmas Day in Brighton and visiting my Aunt on the 27th .....


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> You going to sunnier climbs... :thumbup1:


It's a moot point whether Surrey is any sunnier than Dumfries and Galloway, may be a couple of degrees warmer tho'


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Dahn Sarrf to Surrey .... stopping overnight with my parents there and back, and staying with my best mates in Surrey ...Christmas Day in Brighton and visiting my Aunt on the 27th .....


Love Brighton great place :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Dahn Sarrf to Surrey .... stopping overnight with my parents there and back, and staying with my best mates in Surrey ...Christmas Day in Brighton and visiting my Aunt on the 27th .....


As long as you have a good time that's the main..... :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Love Brighton great place :thumb:


Never been aint that full of Old Folk... :lol: Where can I get me name down....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> As long as you have a good time that's the main..... :thumb:


Oh yeah if you are going to indulge do it big time enjoy it. Then get ready for the new year


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Never been aint that full of Old Folk... :lol: Where can I get me name down....


No thats Eastbourne mate. Ive got my name down already :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Never been aint that full of Old Folk... :lol: Where can I get me name down....


Brighton is full of Trendies ... it's London by the Sea ... Eastbourne is full of oldies .................


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Brighton is full of Trendies ... it's London by the Sea ... Eastbourne is full of oldies .................


Agreed brighton is a great day and nite out


----------



## andyhuggins

So what part of the country are you all from?


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> So what is everyones thoughts about training over the xmas/New Year period?


Missus has bought me a DW Fitness 12 day pass. Although I like training in my garage, I will definately use it after the 14th when I return from China with work.

After that I'm in a bit of a quandry, as it is highly likely that I am going to hand my notice in this week and take up a new, but similar role in the UAE as a career progression.

With that in mind, I will probably have to end up training in a commercial set up out there, instead of my nice cold, raw man cave. so, maybe the DW pass will break me in gently into playing nice with others...


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> So what part of the country are you all from?


Born and brought up in Hertfordshire, university at Aberystwyth, several years in Manchester, then London, then Surrey, now Dumfries


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> So what part of the country are you all from?


Is that a question to all Andy....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> So what part of the country are you all from?


grew up in Liverpool. lived in london for 18 years. Now live in the east midlands but still commute to London for work.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Missus has bought me a DW Fitness 12 day pass. Although I like training in my garage, I will definately use it after the 14th when I return from China with work.
> 
> After that I'm in a bit of a quandry, as it is highly likely that I am going to hand my notice in this week and take up a new, but similar role in the UAE as a career progression.
> 
> With that in mind, I will probably have to end up training in a commercial set up out there, instead of my nice cold, raw man cave. so, maybe the DW pass will break me in gently into playing nice with others...


Good for you mate. Go for it


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Born and brought up in Hertfordshire, university at Aberystwyth, several years in Manchester, then London, then Surrey, now Dumfries


You sure got around @Greshie


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Is that a question to all Andy....


Yes mate.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Yes mate.


Well in that case I am a Yorkshire man born and bread...


----------



## andyhuggins

Another northerner


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Well in that case I am a Yorkshire man born and bread...


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

I am going to come up to see what these northerner gyms are all about.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I am going to come up to see what these northerner gyms are all about.


I don't know about that Andy , Have you got a passport... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Nope. But i,m sure my slick southern tongue can get me in :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Nope. But i,m sure my slick southern tongue can get me in :lol:


Nah to be honest they let anyone in... :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Someone mention the north.......


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Nah to be honest they let anyone in... :lol:


If they let me in then look out


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Someone mention the north.......


It seems all about the north


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> Missus has bought me a DW Fitness 12 day pass. Although I like training in my garage, I will definately use it after the 14th when I return from China with work.
> 
> After that I'm in a bit of a quandry, as it is highly likely that I am going to hand my notice in this week and take up a new, but similar role in the UAE as a career progression.
> 
> With that in mind, I will probably have to end up training in a commercial set up out there, instead of my nice cold, raw man cave. so, maybe the DW pass will break me in gently into playing nice with others...


That great your getting further on ....But the pass thing she must have thought you are not doing enough in your cave and still look fat.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> I am going to come up to see what these northerner gyms are all about.


When and where?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> When and where?


January. You Natty guys name the place


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Missus has bought me a DW Fitness 12 day pass. Although I like training in my garage, I will definately use it after the 14th when I return from China with work.
> 
> After that I'm in a bit of a quandry, as it is highly likely that I am going to hand my notice in this week and take up a new, but similar role in the UAE as a career progression.
> 
> With that in mind, I will probably have to end up training in a commercial set up out there, instead of my nice cold, raw man cave. so, maybe the DW pass will break me in gently into playing nice with others...


Awesome to be working in the UAE. You must be over the moon mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> When and where?


Got to suit all thou.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> January. You Natty guys name the place


The northern part of England don't open till July....


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Missus has bought me a DW Fitness 12 day pass. Although I like training in my garage, I will definately use it after the 14th when I return from China with work.
> 
> After that I'm in a bit of a quandry, as it is highly likely that I am going to hand my notice in this week and take up a new, but similar role in the UAE as a career progression.
> 
> With that in mind, I will probably have to end up training in a commercial set up out there, instead of my nice cold, raw man cave. so, maybe the DW pass will break me in gently into playing nice with others...


You will scare the civilized world to death mate..... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> The northern part of England don't open till July....


Gives me plenty of time to get ripped then


----------



## andyhuggins

Edit 6 months should be shredded.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Gives me plenty of time to get ripped then


Get anymore ripped and you will be carved out of bronze Andy.....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Get anymore ripped and you will be carved out of bronze Andy.....


Thanks @raptordog But by july i need to be.


----------



## andyhuggins

So how does a 45+ meet up sound?


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Awesome to be working in the UAE. You must be over the moon mate.


I am looking forward to the challenge to be honest. I got pulled to one side by the company last January when I was over there with them. They initially made me an offer in June, but I turned it down as I knew I was getting redundancy this year, so I hung on in there, as to be fair they gave me a really good severance package and I continued my role with the company that bought my old brand out.

Sent my goodbye emails and thank you's out to all our dealer network and basically our dealer in Dubai came back again asking if I was still interested and what salary I was looking at. Played the game a little bit and fair play, they just agreed on my price and apartment etc. With hindsight I should have gone higher.

I don't know if I am making the right or wrong decision in handing in my notice, but there's only one way to find out.


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> I am looking forward to the challenge to be honest. I got pulled to one side by the company last January when I was over there with them. They initially made me an offer in June, but I turned it down as I knew I was getting redundancy this year, so I hung on in there, as to be fair they gave me a really good severance package and I continued my role with the company that bought my old brand out.
> 
> Sent my goodbye emails and thank you's out to all our dealer network and basically our dealer in Dubai came back again asking if I was still interested and what salary I was looking at. Played the game a little bit and fair play, they just agreed on my price and apartment etc. With hindsight I should have gone higher.
> 
> I don't know if I am making the right or wrong decision in handing in my notice, but there's only one way to find out.


Hell mate wish I had the chance, you must be over the moon to get away from here...


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> So how does a 45+ meet up sound?


Great but don't we have to be back in bed for 10pm.......:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi guys.

I'm sorry I've not been part of this much tonight, but I'll have to leave a post during the night.

Trying to get sorted for work, dammit! 

So..check list....

1. Where we all from.

2. Christmas.

3. 45+ meet up.

Back later


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Great but don't we have to be back in bed for 10pm.......:laugh:


At the latest


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> At the latest


That all depends :lol:


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Great but don't we have to be back in bed for 10pm.......:laugh:


I have to plug in my Stanna stairlift or ill be sleeping down here... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I have to plug in my Stanna stairlift or ill be sleeping down here... :lol:


If you softies say so then fair enough


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> Hell mate wish I had the chance, you must be over the moon to get away from here...


I like it where I live and have good friends and family here, but if I'm truthful, there is very little opportunity in S.Wales as the area is socially deprived with a lot of industry locating itself on the Bristol side of the Severn Bridge which is crippling local companies. For me to move forward in my line of work, I have to re-locate. However, having worked in Dubai a few times over the last few years, I found it is a spotlessly clean place, very western orientated and has just about everything you want there.

Anyway, back to old cars Mr Classicone. Have you fitted a LSD to your car? Been looking at a Quaiffe ATB diff for my car for a little bit more sideways action when needed. Some people like them, but then others don't. Thing is close to getting an ASBO as it stands now, so I think a LSD will get it the list :devil2:


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> I like it where I live and have good friends and family here, but if I'm truthful, there is very little opportunity in S.Wales as the area is socially deprived with a lot of industry locating itself on the Bristol side of the Severn Bridge which is crippling local companies. For me to move forward in my line of work, I have to re-locate. However, having worked in Dubai a few times over the last few years, I found it is a spotlessly clean place, very western orientated and has just about everything you want there.
> 
> Anyway, back to old cars Mr Classicone. Have you fitted a LSD to your car? Been looking at a Quaiffe ATB diff for my car for a little bit more sideways action when needed. Some people like them, but then others don't. Thing is close to getting an ASBO as it stands now, so I think a LSD will get it the list :devil2:


I love to relocate as where I am theres nothing here and I keep applying for work out of town , but with the kids doing there exams this year coming I cant F**k that up and the price of fuel and traveling time and the s**t wages its Hard...

As for the car No LSD as yet ...might have 16v engine though as a chap has crashed his Probe into a lamp post and its F**ked So the motor could find a new home plus it will have all the ECU and wiring ...As for the axel I need a MK3 Capri 2.8 to get narrowed and fit disc brakes to that....


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> So what is everyones thoughts about training over the xmas/New Year period?


I look forward to it.

A good decent break for me, 13 days off work this year, so I'll be (hopefully) sorted for the gym at my leisure


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> So what part of the country are you all from?


Hull, out on a limb. On its own.

Born and raised also.

Left at 23 for the RAF (Northolt, Ruislip, Hereford, Belize, Peterborough area, Belize again, Lincoln.) Inbetween detachments to Germany and Italy.

Married in '98 and back in Hull in 2000.

Job's a gud 'un:thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> I look forward to it.
> 
> A good decent break for me, 13 days off work this year, so I'll be (hopefully) sorted for the gym at my leisure


Loz where do you live abouts in Hull... :confused1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> I don't know about that Andy , Have you got a passport... :lol:


Hope @andyhuggins likes cod


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Hope @andyhuggins likes cod


Maybe he can try one of our Patties.... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

@andyhuggins

It would be great to meet up somewhere. As many of us as poss.

Gym may be difficult centralising things, a drink would be nice though.

We shall all have to work something out.

Spring or summer sounds good to me:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Maybe he can try one of our Patties.... :thumb:


Made with breadcakes, not 'rolls'!


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz where do you live abouts in Hull... :confused1:


On Beverley High Road mate, near Cross Keys pub.


----------



## andyhuggins

Summer sounds good to me. Gym session and a meal :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

So are we on then?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Summer sounds good to me. Gym session and a meal :thumb:


Sounds good ill try to have some muscles by then .... :lol:


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Summer sounds good to me. Gym session and a meal :thumb:


Could do :thumbup1:

Or a nice couple of steady drinks :whistling: ........... oh fcuk it, sh*t loads of drinks....lets have a tear-up..... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Sounds good ill try to have some muscles by then .... :lol:


Oh you will by july.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> On Beverley High Road mate, near Cross Keys pub.


Near Endyke Lane area... :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> I love to relocate as where I am theres nothing here and I keep applying for work out of town , but with the kids doing there exams this year coming I cant F**k that up and the price of fuel and traveling time and the s**t wages its Hard...
> 
> As for the car No LSD as yet ...might have 16v engine though as a chap has crashed his Probe into a lamp post and its F**ked So the motor could find a new home plus it will have all the ECU and wiring ...As for the axel I need a MK3 Capri 2.8 to get narrowed and fit disc brakes to that....


Yes, got to admit mate, Hull was booming a few years back, but the docks got hit hard after 2008. I used to do some work on trucks in King George Dock, but when the ships stopped coming in a lot of guys lost their jobs. We still have some truck there and also in Garside, but they are still quiet.

Got to agree with you on not moving your children schools during their exam periods. Fair play to you on that, as they need stability at this time. Mine are 19 and 20 now, so just got past that stage.

The engine sounds good and is a nice modern power plant. Although I like the Pinto, unless you have a top end build, it's not on par with a more modern lump whatever the purists say. Should be a fairly easy swap to assuming they used the traditional Ford gearbox pattern too.

I have fitted XR4i disc to the back of my car and they are definately an improvement over drums. You won't go far wrong with that swap. Also running them off a bias pedal box.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Could do :thumbup1:
> 
> Or a nice couple of steady drinks :whistling: ........... oh fcuk it, sh*t loads of drinks....lets have a tear-up..... :lol:


Oh yeah. Lets do it big style. And get really messy :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Summer sounds good to me. Gym session and a meal :thumb:


Sounds like fun... :clap:


----------



## andyhuggins

Lets get it on. Will make us all up our game


----------



## andyhuggins

So is late July good for all?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Oh you will by july.


That sounds like plenty of caffine , creatine and some food...


----------



## andyhuggins

Good for me guys. Time for me to turn in guys. See you all soon,take care


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Good for me guys. Time for me to turn in guys. See you all soon,take care


Night... :lol: sounds like the Waltons..


----------



## raptordog

Time for a avatar change.........


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Time for a avatar change.........


And is that all you have got.... :lol: I take it that's yourself... :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Near Endyke Lane area... :thumbup1:


Yeah mate. Across the road where the shops are


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Yeah mate. Across the road where the shops are


Is Clough Road the closest Gym to you..


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Summer sounds good to me. Gym session and a meal :thumb:


Sounds fabulous. Real ales too!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Sounds fabulous. Real ales too!


You mean the pub... :clap:


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Time for a avatar change.........


Like it mate.

Where are you based anyway, Raptordog?


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> And is that all you have got.... :lol: I take it that's yourself... :thumbup1:


Yes that's the current state of play...... but am working on it lol


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> Like it mate.
> 
> Where are you based anyway, Raptordog?


Barnsley....... its in South Yorkshire mate 

Its famous for flat caps and ferrets lol......... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Barnsley....... its in South Yorkshire mate
> 
> Its famous for flat caps and ferrets lol......... :lol:


Haha. I've heard of Barnsley!

Just didn't know where you were from.

We'll have to see who else is interested?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

raptordog said:


> Time for a avatar change.........


looking good mate


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Barnsley....... its in South Yorkshire mate
> 
> Its famous for flat caps and ferrets lol......... :lol:


That's E By Gum country...black puddin and all that stuff.... :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

raptordog said:


> Barnsley....... its in South Yorkshire mate
> 
> Its famous for flat caps and ferrets lol......... :lol:


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Time for a avatar change.........


Looking good fella. Looks like you've been working hard.


----------



## Laurieloz

Good evening all.

Bit of whizzing around the shops today.

It's Mrs. LL's birthday on Saturday so I had to scratch some things together.

Can't buy her clothes...wouldn't like them.

Can't buy her things for the kitchen...I'd get kicked in the face.

So I bought her some candles and a pack of Magners.

After negotiating my basket past the slobs slumped over their trolleys full of chips, I was sorted!

Got to the gym by 3 and did legs.

Reading the Mail and listening to Jimi Hendrix whilst my fish is cooking.










Enjoy your evening guys!


----------



## raptordog

Dirk McQuickly said:


> looking good mate





dt36 said:


> Looking good fella. Looks like you've been working hard.


Cheers guys..... :thumbup1:

To be honest lads I have done the opposite, I have steadied things down. Tired of yo-yoing up and

down the scales all the time, done this for years and when I look back its never really got me anywhere. 

I'm never going to compete or be on stage (not that i ever wanted to) plus I don't have the genetics for it.

Think i have come full circle, and finally learned to be happy with what I have got, no more eating that much food

till i feel sick, no more endless hours spent in the gym while the rest of my life gets brushed to one side.

I want to enjoy training, gym 3 times a week, eat sensible but still have takeaways or KFC if I want one, no more daft

cycles or worrying over tons of multi vits and protein shakes, but most of all enjoy the other things in life besides

the gym.

Set some realistic goals, going for a pound a month increase on as little cals as i can get by on, if I dont make it

so what, up the cals a bit and try again the next month, yes it takes time but I can wait, just want a physique

that I can maintain without being obsessed by the whole thing. 

Main thing is trying to keep a fit bill of heath as we get older...... and lets face it most of use here are a lot nearer

the finish line than we once were lol...... :lol:


----------



## 25434

school of eckythump...:laugh: :laugh: been a while since I saw that ba gum.....hurrrr hurrrr.....and ferrets, luv 'em....


----------



## 25434

"Main thing is trying to keep a fit bill of heath as we get older...... and lets face it most of use here are a lot nearer

the finish line than we once were lol...... "

One doesn't know what one means dahhhling! :blink:


----------



## mark_star

oh blimey, I hope it's not a race :cursing:


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Cheers guys..... :thumbup1:
> 
> To be honest lads I have done the opposite, I have steadied things down. Tired of yo-yoing up and
> 
> down the scales all the time, done this for years and when I look back its never really got me anywhere.
> 
> I'm never going to compete or be on stage (not that i ever wanted to) plus I don't have the genetics for it.
> 
> Think i have come full circle, and finally learned to be happy with what I have got, no more eating that much food
> 
> till i feel sick, no more endless hours spent in the gym while the rest of my life gets brushed to one side.
> 
> I want to enjoy training, gym 3 times a week, eat sensible but still have takeaways or KFC if I want one, no more daft
> 
> cycles or worrying over tons of multi vits and protein shakes, but most of all enjoy the other things in life besides
> 
> the gym.
> 
> Set some realistic goals, going for a pound a month increase on as little cals as i can get by on, if I dont make it
> 
> so what, up the cals a bit and try again the next month, yes it takes time but I can wait, just want a physique
> 
> that I can maintain without being obsessed by the whole thing.
> 
> Main thing is trying to keep a fit bill of heath as we get older...... and lets face it most of use here are a lot nearer
> 
> the finish line than we once were lol...... :lol:


Absolutely mate.

My outlook exactly.

Few days a week training but no real pressure.

Eat well but healthily too:thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Cheers guys..... :thumbup1:
> 
> To be honest lads I have done the opposite, I have steadied things down. Tired of yo-yoing up and
> 
> down the scales all the time, done this for years and when I look back its never really got me anywhere.
> 
> I'm never going to compete or be on stage (not that i ever wanted to) plus I don't have the genetics for it.
> 
> Think i have come full circle, and finally learned to be happy with what I have got, no more eating that much food
> 
> till i feel sick, no more endless hours spent in the gym while the rest of my life gets brushed to one side.
> 
> I want to enjoy training, gym 3 times a week, eat sensible but still have takeaways or KFC if I want one, no more daft
> 
> cycles or worrying over tons of multi vits and protein shakes, but most of all enjoy the other things in life besides
> 
> the gym.
> 
> Set some realistic goals, going for a pound a month increase on as little cals as i can get by on, if I dont make it
> 
> so what, up the cals a bit and try again the next month, yes it takes time but I can wait, just want a physique
> 
> that I can maintain without being obsessed by the whole thing.
> 
> Main thing is trying to keep a fit bill of heath as we get older...... and lets face it most of use here are a lot nearer
> 
> the finish line than we once were lol...... :lol:


Raptor old boy I like what you have written..But I am planning to live for ever.... :lol:


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Cheers guys..... :thumbup1:
> 
> To be honest lads I have done the opposite, I have steadied things down. Tired of yo-yoing up and
> 
> down the scales all the time, done this for years and when I look back its never really got me anywhere.
> 
> I'm never going to compete or be on stage (not that i ever wanted to) plus I don't have the genetics for it.
> 
> Think i have come full circle, and finally learned to be happy with what I have got, no more eating that much food
> 
> till i feel sick, no more endless hours spent in the gym while the rest of my life gets brushed to one side.
> 
> I want to enjoy training, gym 3 times a week, eat sensible but still have takeaways or KFC if I want one, no more daft
> 
> cycles or worrying over tons of multi vits and protein shakes, but most of all enjoy the other things in life besides
> 
> the gym.
> 
> Set some realistic goals, going for a pound a month increase on as little cals as i can get by on, if I dont make it
> 
> so what, up the cals a bit and try again the next month, yes it takes time but I can wait, just want a physique
> 
> that I can maintain without being obsessed by the whole thing.
> 
> Main thing is trying to keep a fit bill of heath as we get older...... and lets face it most of use here are a lot nearer
> 
> the finish line than we once were lol...... :lol:


I think this makes a great deal of sense, I started weights at 53 and have been going for three years come January. I think I've left it too late to put on huge amounts of muscle which is a shame in some respects, but I'm coming to the view that as long as I maintain strength (and my strength has increased over the last 3 years) and keep in shape then so what? I'm in far better nick than most men of my age despite having some underlying health issues .....


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> I think this makes a great deal of sense, I started weights at 53 and have been going for three years come January. I think I've left it too late to put on huge amounts of muscle which is a shame in some respects, but I'm coming to the view that as long as I maintain strength (and my strength has increased over the last 3 years) and keep in shape then so what? I'm in far better nick than most men of my age despite having some underlying health issues .....


Greshie you have done some amazng progress mate, I follow a lot of jurno's on here (may not post but am watching lol), and yours is one of those that

gives me true inspiration mate. :thumbup1:

You stick to your guns mate, and keep at it, your on the right track buddy :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> Raptor old boy I like what you have written..But I am planning to live for ever.... :lol:


Me too mate lol..... we will be like highlander....hey you best not try chopping my head off when am not looking...... :lol:


----------



## 25434

raptordog said:


> Me too mate lol..... we will be like highlander....hey you best not try chopping my head off when am not looking...... :lol:


Ha ha! That song went straight into my head too when I read that...highlander...I really like the queen album that goes with the film...hummmm....might dig that one out of the cupboard for a listen.......


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> I think this makes a great deal of sense, I started weights at 53 and have been going for three years come January. I think I've left it too late to put on huge amounts of muscle which is a shame in some respects, but I'm coming to the view that as long as I maintain strength (and my strength has increased over the last 3 years) and keep in shape then so what? I'm in far better nick than most men of my age despite having some underlying health issues .....


You do look good Gershwin........and it's never too late to start this stuff....and if it makes you feel better about the way you look and feel then that's all that matters right?


----------



## raptordog

Flubs said:


> Ha ha! That song went straight into my head too when I read that...highlander...I really like the queen album that goes with the film...hummmm....might dig that one out of the cupboard for a listen.......


Here's one to start with Flubs........


----------



## Laurieloz

Returning to @raptordog 's excellent post on age and training, I have a bit more time at the moment to say a little more on the subject.

Again, I wholehearted agree that the time must surely come when we reach a certain point (45-54 usually) when our bodies do have to slow down a touch with our training goals.

Raptordog is spot on here and has put pen to paper as it were by saying what most of us think about our training vs. our age. If we stand back and think honestly and face the facts we should acknowledge the reasoning that: we cannot build muscle anymore at our age and retain it.

Some (nay, quite a few spring to mind) people will vehemently disagree with me and say that they are still progressing by adding actual muscle. I don't think it can be done without seriously damaging our bodies.

Personally, I think we must be sensible.

Excepting those of you here who have not been training long and have taken up 'bodybuilding' in their advancing years - we reach a limit.

Only eight months ago when I started on UK-M, I was fully (foolishly perhaps) into building still. I did a good job at retaining and actually adding quite a lot of bulk in a couple of months....but at a cost.

I became stressed, I developed an irreversible 'head pressure' ailment (which is still not really diagnosed, but I blame partly the training with very heavy weights). My back is also rather dodgy and it's simply not worth doing deadlifts and squats and risk being out of work forever by cheating age deterioration.

I train now to keep toned, retain my utmost health and keep a general feeling good ethic.

I eat carefully, have given up shakes and drink when I want to.

Training with a very organised programme keeps me motivated.

You guys have done the best job for me....I've found a way to remain fully eager to train with your vast, friendly knowledge.

And Raptordog...you look great mate.

Thanks guys. 

Just something I needed to get off my chest.


----------



## 25434

raptordog said:


> Here's one to start with [Redacted]........


You picked my fave one. Brilliant... 

I just listened to it lying in ma bed like a slug......aaahhhhhh......great start to the day...luv this song...


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Cheers guys..... :thumbup1:
> 
> To be honest lads I have done the opposite, I have steadied things down. Tired of yo-yoing up and
> 
> down the scales all the time, done this for years and when I look back its never really got me anywhere.
> 
> I'm never going to compete or be on stage (not that i ever wanted to) plus I don't have the genetics for it.
> 
> Think i have come full circle, and finally learned to be happy with what I have got, no more eating that much food
> 
> till i feel sick, no more endless hours spent in the gym while the rest of my life gets brushed to one side.
> 
> I want to enjoy training, gym 3 times a week, eat sensible but still have takeaways or KFC if I want one, no more daft
> 
> cycles or worrying over tons of multi vits and protein shakes, but most of all enjoy the other things in life besides
> 
> the gym.
> 
> Set some realistic goals, going for a pound a month increase on as little cals as i can get by on, if I dont make it
> 
> so what, up the cals a bit and try again the next month, yes it takes time but I can wait, just want a physique
> 
> that I can maintain without being obsessed by the whole thing.
> 
> Main thing is trying to keep a fit bill of heath as we get older...... and lets face it most of use here are a lot nearer
> 
> the finish line than we once were lol...... :lol:


This piece you have wrote seems to have come full circle it a bit like the opening one to the thread....

Upon reading this Made me think , Have I made the right decision to return to the gym to put myself through stress like I did when I was younger...

I have trained on and off over the years and I wish I had kept it up continually through the year till now , but life always pulls you of track and you end up missing a couple of years and more ..I have had injuries through the time I was in the Gym, Lower back my knees haven't scored favourably and also my rotator cuffs in my shoulders and also my elbows which I am having the last bit of treatment for...

Anyway back to the point , after the read it left me wondering should I bother continuing to try to gain muscle and get what I had when I was younger...My main goal was tone up loose the fat and get my six pack which I really want and anything else is a bonus ,There is a thing called muscle memory I believe so I hope it true as I need all the help going..This is not going to be the fountain of youth but I am going to carry on regardless ..


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Me too mate lol..... we will be like highlander....hey you best not try chopping my head off when am not looking...... :lol:


It would be interesting if we had to go through life wondering who is going to lop your head off , to gain your knowledge... :lol:


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Greshie you have done some amazng progress mate, I follow a lot of jurno's on here (may not post but am watching lol), and yours is one of those that
> 
> gives me true inspiration mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> You stick to your guns mate, and keep at it, your on the right track buddy :thumb:





Flubs said:


> You do look good Gershwin........and it's never too late to start this stuff....and if it makes you feel better about the way you look and feel then that's all that matters right?


Thank you both  oh yes I shall stick with it, it does make me look and feel better :thumbup1:

On a down note it's blowing a gale here this morning and I have to go to work ! can't see the shop being very busy somehow!


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Here's one to start with Flubs........


Can't see any links here. I'm assuming it's Youtube which must be banned in China.

Had a long old trip, 21 hours door to door. Going to have a sneck at the gym now, followed by some food, then 2 Nytol and bed for me.


----------



## mark_star

I'm going to have to go against the flow a little boys and girls.

Whilst I fully accept that my advancing years are placing limits on how far I can go, I do believe that I can make vast improvements and add significant muscle without compromising my overall health.

I do have to manage my workload and really consider recovery much more so than I have ever done before but this is something that with a little thought I can do.

Niggles and injuries seem to happen a bit more often than they used to and certainly take longer to recover from. That being said, they are generally minor and are usually inflammatory based and can be managed without too much bother.

I love training hard and heavy, I am happy to eat to support my goals and I truly believe that I am much healthier, physically and mentally because of my time spent with the iron.

I'm a competitive old bugger and love the fact that I can out lift and progress further than many of the young guns at the gym.

I'm not ready to back off yet, there is too much to achieve.


----------



## Laurieloz

mark_star said:


> I'm going to have to go against the flow a little boys and girls.
> 
> Whilst I fully accept that my advancing years are placing limits on how far I can go, I do believe that I can make vast improvements and add significant muscle without compromising my overall health.
> 
> I do have to manage my workload and really consider recovery much more so than I have ever done before but this is something that with a little thought I can do.
> 
> Niggles and injuries seem to happen a bit more often than they used to and certainly take longer to recover from. That being said, they are generally minor and are usually inflammatory based and can be managed without too much bother.
> 
> I love training hard and heavy, I am happy to eat to support my goals and I truly believe that I am much healthier, physically and mentally because of my time spent with the iron.
> 
> I'm a competitive old bugger and love the fact that I can out lift and progress further than many of the young guns at the gym.
> 
> I'm not ready to back off yet, there is too much to achieve.


That's superb mate. I was expecting perhaps some people to come forward with reasons for the need to still be building.

I should in my post, have mentioned that I have the utmost admiration for "oldies" who continue to strive for the need to get bigger, and especially I would encourage any of my friends here who are training for competitions, @andyhuggins for one. You guys have my full support, it's sheer determination and is to be commended.

I'm not about to give up I must stress. I love training, it's essential and I've always done it.

But for me the pros and cons are tipping toward the cons side these days.

I must respect the warnings from my body and slow down a touch.

The training stays fully focussed, I put my all into it. My journal reflects my passion there.

We all have different views on this and again, it was a very worthwhile topic that @raptordog formed


----------



## mark_star

Laurieloz said:


> That's superb mate. I was expecting perhaps some people to come forward with reasons for the need to still be building.
> 
> I should in my post, have mentioned that I have the utmost admiration for "oldies" who continue to strive for the need to get bigger, and especially I would encourage any of my friends here who are training for competitions, @andyhuggins for one. You guys have my full support, it's sheer determination and is to be commended.
> 
> I'm not about to give up I must stress. I love training, it's essential and I've always done it.
> 
> But for me the pros and cons are tipping toward the cons side these days.
> 
> I must respect the warnings from my body and slow down a touch.
> 
> The training stays fully focussed, I put my all into it. My journal reflects my passion there.
> 
> We all have different views on this and again, it was a very worthwhile topic that @raptordog formed


i think it was a great original post and some top answers.

I'm old but just not ready to slow down :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Evening all.

I'd be sounding silly if I told you it had been blustery today.

Lost a few slats in my trellis garden gate so a hammer and nails job tomorrow.

The River Humber is anticipating a tidal surge later. That could spread down the River Hull and I live at the back of that!

We've got off lightly here so far, there's many people in the country affected by much worse.

Rest day from the gym today and bed soon ready for my last night's work this week.

Have a good evening


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I'd be sounding silly if I told you it had been blustery today.
> 
> Lost a few slats in my trellis garden gate so a hammer and nails job tomorrow.
> 
> The River Humber is anticipating a tidal surge later. That could spread down the River Hull and I live at the back of that!
> 
> We've got off lightly here so far, there's many people in the country affected by much worse.
> 
> Rest day from the gym today and bed soon ready for my last night's work this week.
> 
> Have a good evening


Yes it has been a bit on the windy side today...We are due some more tomorrow with a touch of snow so they say but weather forecasters are seldom wrong... :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I'd be sounding silly if I told you it had been blustery today.
> 
> Lost a few slats in my trellis garden gate so a hammer and nails job tomorrow.
> 
> The River Humber is anticipating a tidal surge later. That could spread down the River Hull and I live at the back of that!
> 
> We've got off lightly here so far, there's many people in the country affected by much worse.
> 
> Rest day from the gym today and bed soon ready for my last night's work this week.
> 
> Have a good evening


Mmmmm been a bit gusty here too! though supposed to calm down over the coming days ...


----------



## raptordog

Been a good day for kites and wind turbines up here today..... 

And whats that saying "having a bad hair day".......just glad mine is shaved on number one..... :tongue:


----------



## sxbarnes

raptordog said:


> Been a good day for kites and wind turbines up here today.....
> 
> And whats that saying "having a bad hair day".......just glad mine is shaved on number one..... :tongue:


Me too. Unless me woolly hat don't blow off


----------



## Classic one

sxbarnes said:


> Me too. Unless me woolly hat don't blow off


Tape it to your head.... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

I think places are getting flooded again....


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> I think places are getting flooded again....


Sounds like they are being evacuated as we speak........ :sad:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-25228839


----------



## Classic one

Me and the rest of the family have there mobiles and laptops on charge, as there have been some power cuts....


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Sounds like they are being evacuated as we speak........ :sad:
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-25228839


Are you in one of those areas Raptor as its abit up and down dale round there isn't it...


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> Are you in one of those areas Raptor as its abit up and down dale round there isn't it...


No mate, think most of the worst areas that are going to get hit are coastal.

I'm inland about 1200 asl.....live on top of a hill in a little cottage...when it blows here..... it blows 

But your right all dales and meadows round here, gorgeous in the summer but very harsh in winter.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

trees down round our way. there's a river about 200 yards from our house. fingers crossed!


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> No mate, think most of the worst areas that are going to get hit are coastal.
> 
> I'm inland about 1200 asl.....live on top of a hill in a little cottage...when it blows here..... it blows
> 
> But your right all dales and meadows round here, gorgeous in the summer but very harsh in winter.


When you where a kid was you in the HOVIS advert..... :lol:

All joking aside its great in summer but a real ball ache in winter....

You lived around there for some time...


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> When you where a kid was you in the HOVIS advert..... :lol:
> 
> All joking aside its great in summer but a real ball ache in winter....
> 
> You lived around there for some time...





> When you where a kid was you in the HOVIS advert


Yes I was the scrawney little fcuker, pushing the bike up the hill......:laugh:



> You lived around there for some time


All my life mate...worked in Germany/France etc....love my holidays abroad..... but always seem to end up back here...


----------



## raptordog

Speaking of the weather up north......

Blackpool promenade.... aka the golden mile today


----------



## Laurieloz

Hull is washed away. A massive surge of water has engulfed the city centre and roads on the east side.

I'm at work and it's okay.

Freezing in the morning. More chaos.


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> Hull is washed away. A massive surge of water has engulfed the city centre and roads on the east side.
> 
> I'm at work and it's okay.
> 
> Freezing in the morning. More chaos.


Your family and home ok loz.... hope so mate... :thumbup1:

Just pulled it up of the news now........

http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/WEATHER-UPDATES-Flooding-Victoria-Dock-Kingswood/story-20267223-detail/story.html


----------



## mark_star

woah blimey, you lot are certainly bearing the brunt of it


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Hull is washed away. A massive surge of water has engulfed the city centre and roads on the east side.
> 
> I'm at work and it's okay.
> 
> Freezing in the morning. More chaos.


OH crap I am on the East side , Hope Holderness road don't cop for anything....:no:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Hull is washed away. A massive surge of water has engulfed the city centre and roads on the east side.
> 
> I'm at work and it's okay.
> 
> Freezing in the morning. More chaos.


Not again , it wasn't so long since the last floods


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Not again , it wasn't so long since the last floods


Yes and I had a share of it then too...


----------



## Laurieloz

We're okay where we live, but if the water came down the River Hull, we would suffer greatly, fingers crossed it won't.

Part of Hull is now a river, the main road going in, the hospital has power cuts and where I work has JUST gotten away with it!

Big freeze in the morning too, so it's going to be chaos tomorrow coming home!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> We're okay where we live, but if the water came down the River Hull, we would suffer greatly, fingers crossed it won't.
> 
> Part of Hull is now a river, the main road going in, the hospital has power cuts and where I work has JUST gotten away with it!
> 
> Big freeze in the morning too, so it's going to be chaos tomorrow coming home!


FAMOUS last words Loz gotten away with it..... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Your family and home ok loz.... hope so mate... :thumbup1:
> 
> Just pulled it up of the news now........
> 
> http://www.hulldailymail.co.uk/WEATHER-UPDATES-Flooding-Victoria-Dock-Kingswood/story-20267223-detail/story.html


It should be okay where I am. Thing is, I'm a few miles from the Humber, but the river runs at the back of me.

Good defences there though:scared: mg: :eek


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Got home unscathed. No ice. No flooding at work also.

Hull city centre and the main road into Hull is more or less shut. Or will be when the high tide causes a second flood at 8 am.

Rush hour will be at a standstill and that will cause chaos all day I guess.

My car will stay at home. I will walk to the gym and check on the grandkids if need be.

Tonight, me and Mrs. LaurieLoz are at a Christmas dinner dance at the University.

Looking forward to a nice bit of Xmas pud, much beer and some dad dancing to Don't Stop Believin' no doubt.

Have a nice day all and don't get too wet!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

RIP Nelson Mandela x


----------



## Laurieloz

A topsy-turvy day for me because of the floods....

I just got to bed this morning when my wife asked me to look after the grandkids this afternoon.

Their mother is a home carer and one of her elderly clients has been affected by the floods.

She has had to go to her house and stay with her whilst her house is sorted out.

Meanwhile, I am looking after her kids.

I got up after just four hours kip surprisingly alert and went to the gym.

I did my pull session in a fashion, the high rep stuff will be done tomorrow instead.

So the one-year-old is crawling around the floor whilst my three-year-old granddaughter is playing in her bedroom.

As long as I get a few minutes I will write out my journal.

A kip after tea will be surely needed before the dinner dance tonight.

These things are sent to test us, aren't they?


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all. How did your week go?


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all. How did your week go?


Evening Andy. I've been working long hours and got stranded at the train station yesterday which wasn't brilliant. Going out tonight for a curry with some friends I've known a long time. I usually have chicken tikka with yoghurt and sometimes have an aubergine thing on the side. Looking forward to it. Have a good weekend...

And hello to all.....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Evening Andy. I've been working long hours and got stranded at the train station yesterday which wasn't brilliant. Going out tonight for a curry with some friends I've known a long time. I usually have chicken tikka with yoghurt and sometimes have an aubergine thing on the side. Looking forward to it. Have a good weekend...
> 
> And hello to all.....


have a great time  at least you can relax this weekend :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

You guys up north have had some serious weather!!!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all. How did your week go?


I've had better, frankly.


----------



## andyhuggins

Not good then?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> You guys up north have had some serious weather!!!


Think the sh*ts hit the fan all over the place Andy....... the coastal regions have suffered the worst. :sad:


----------



## andyhuggins

I must be one of the lucky few. Just a few gales down here thats all.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> Not good then?


Nah. Been diagnosed with Ménière's disease. Had a serious attack on Monday morning which I hadn't recovered from before I had another this evening. It's a condition of the inner ear. Gives you vertigo, dizziness and nausea, together with deafness and tinnitus. It 's a right barrel of laughs. Makes you feel like the room's spinning so much you vomit. For hours. Sorry for the flying visit but I'm in bed now completely wiped out. Gonna try and get some rest. Night night.


----------



## andyhuggins

F**k me mate. That is horrible. Hope the rest helps.


----------



## raptordog

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Nah. Been diagnosed with Ménière's disease. Had a serious attack on Monday morning which I hadn't recovered from before I had another this evening. It's a condition of the inner ear. Gives you vertigo, dizziness and nausea, together with deafness and tinnitus. It 's a right barrel of laughs. Makes you feel like the room's spinning so much you vomit. For hours. Sorry for the flying visit but I'm in bed now completely wiped out. Gonna try and get some rest. Night night.


Sorry to hear that mate..... another spanner thrown in the works to test you.

You get some rest buddy.....get well soon... :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

@GERshwinium.....that's a negative good buddy...I'm working the weekend.....booo..haha...

@dirk maquackerlikie.....ugh, that's sounds just awful...oh dear! Is there anything you can take to stop the onset of sun attack? Must be horrendous for you...x


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

After the whirlwind of a blur that was yesterday, I've slept well and I'm ready for a good gym session.

The meal out was good last night. Found myself nodding a bit later on after lack of sleep. Nice to catch up with old friends though and enjoy a bit of a dance too. Found myself dad dancing to "Love Shack". Mental song!

Enjoy the weekend guys

@Dirk McQuickly

Your Meniere's problem sounds very serious. I hope you manage to get it conquered and make a full recovery, mate.

I think I mentioned that my dad had it later in life, coupled with vertigo and it's a horrendous, debilitating disease.

I really do wish you a full recovery with this. I would just say try to cope with it the best you can. Fight it and don't let it get you down. Carry on with the gym and your everyday routine if at all possible.


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Think the sh*ts hit the fan all over the place Andy....... the coastal regions have suffered the worst. :sad:





andyhuggins said:


> I must be one of the lucky few. Just a few gales down here thats all.


We had gales on Thursday then been quiet since, snow has been forecast on and off but nothing yet... feel very sorry for those caught up in the floods, must be miserable..



Dirk McQuickly said:


> Nah. Been diagnosed with Ménière's disease. Had a serious attack on Monday morning which I hadn't recovered from before I had another this evening. It's a condition of the inner ear. Gives you vertigo, dizziness and nausea, together with deafness and tinnitus. It 's a right barrel of laughs. Makes you feel like the room's spinning so much you vomit. For hours. Sorry for the flying visit but I'm in bed now completely wiped out. Gonna try and get some rest. Night night.


Roy, am sorry to hear you've had another attack so soon after the first one, hope a good night's rest and feel brighter today


----------



## Greshie

Working today then three days off


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Flubs said:


> @GERshwinium.....that's a negative good buddy...I'm working the weekend.....booo..haha...
> 
> @dirk maquackerlikie.....ugh, that's sounds just awful...oh dear! Is there anything you can take to stop the onset of sun attack? Must be horrendous for you...x


Hi Flubs. I can't stop the onset of an attack, although yesterday I was able to take some of the anti nausea tablets the doc gave me when it came on, so I wasn't as sick as Monday.



Laurieloz said:


> Morning all.
> 
> After the whirlwind of a blur that was yesterday, I've slept well and I'm ready for a good gym session.
> 
> The meal out was good last night. Found myself nodding a bit later on after lack of sleep. Nice to catch up with old friends though and enjoy a bit of a dance too. Found myself dad dancing to "Love Shack". Mental song!
> 
> Enjoy the weekend guys
> 
> @Dirk McQuickly
> 
> Your Meniere's problem sounds very serious. I hope you manage to get it conquered and make a full recovery, mate.
> 
> I think I mentioned that my dad had it later in life, coupled with vertigo and it's a horrendous, debilitating disease.
> 
> I really do wish you a full recovery with this. I would just say try to cope with it the best you can. Fight it and don't let it get you down. Carry on with the gym and your everyday routine if at all possible.


Cheers Laurie. Vertigo seems to be part and parcel I'm afraid. No training at the moment, I've been too wobbly all week. Just hoping it calms down soon. I'm supposed to be starting a new job on Monday and it's a 4 month contract. Can't afford to not be able to do it.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Hi Flubs. I can't stop the onset of an attack, although yesterday I was able to take some of the anti nausea tablets the doc gave me when it came on, so I wasn't as sick as Monday.
> 
> Cheers Laurie. Vertigo seems to be part and parcel I'm afraid. No training at the moment, I've been too wobbly all week. Just hoping it calms down soon. I'm supposed to be starting a new job on Monday and it's a 4 month contract. Can't afford to not be able to do it.


Let's hope that the tablets suppress this for you, Roy, and you are able to focus on your work without too many problems.

I'm pleased you have the new contract though.

Take care mate:thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Hope you get sorted soon Dirk. Sounds nasty...

Didn't get out of bed till 2pm today, as smashed the nytol last night. 14 hours kip, awesome.

Going east on the timezone is always a killer for me. 8 hours in front at the moment.

Gym done with a pull session and cardio too. Cracking cardio machines in gym which can take a phone as media device, so bit of treadmill with

The Walking Dead. Might even lose a few pounds this week.


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Hope you get sorted soon Dirk. Sounds nasty...
> 
> Didn't get out of bed till 2pm today, as smashed the nytol last night. 14 hours kip, awesome.
> 
> Going east on the timezone is always a killer for me. 8 hours in front at the moment.
> 
> Gym done with a pull session and cardio too. Cracking cardio machines in gym which can take a phone as media device, so bit of treadmill with
> 
> The Walking Dead. Might even lose a few pounds this week.


That gym sounds great!

Enjoy your trip mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey all.Hope the weather is better for you guys up north today?

How was your day?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Hey all.Hope the weather is better for you guys up north today?
> 
> How was your day?


Almost mild here and no rain to speak of !

very busy day ... glad to be sitting down now in front of the fire waiting for my tea to cook ... Tesco Finest Italian jobby !


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope you enjoy it mate.

Just sitting down to chill myself.


----------



## raptordog

At last the weeks work is over and done..... chill time tonight and a lay in tomorrow 

Hope you lot have a relaxing weekend too...... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

After todays leg session mate I will need time to chill :lol:

taking the g-daughter to the fun house tomorrow that will be a laugh.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> After todays leg session mate I will need time to chill :lol:
> 
> taking the g-daughter to the fun house tomorrow that will be a laugh.


 :scared: Fun house after a ripping leg session..... good luck with that mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> :scared: Fun house after a ripping leg session..... good luck with that mate.


Yeah I know mate. Legs are starting to hurt now :lol:

I can see it now. All the p**s taking :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Evening all.

Been quiet on the thread today I see. I've been on here once or twice but with little activity, I decided to do other things...

Grandkids came round this afternoon, so I shelved the gym....to be honest I couldn't be bothered with it anyway!

On my PC now looking at my Beatles albums.

They released 13 albums and with extra singles and other stuff, 213 songs in total.

I've got 120 albums and over 1650 songs.

These are all the albums plus tons of rare pressings, bootlegs, live albums, all the studio sessions and rehearsals.

I've just put it all in A-Z order and converted everything to MP3 format.

Otherwise, it's watching mindless Saturday night tv.

Has to be done.

Have a good evening everybody


----------



## raptordog

Its Saturday night......its getting late......its time to get naughty...... :w00t:

House special foo yung with egg fried rice and a portion of pineapple fritters on its way....... :001_tt2:


----------



## andyhuggins

If your going to do it. Then do it in style with the pineapple :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Its Saturday night......its getting late......its time to get naughty...... :w00t:
> 
> House special foo yung with egg fried rice and a portion of pineapple fritters on its way....... :001_tt2:


 mg: Naughty?! 

I'm hoping that is because of the food you're about to scran.

Ooo could it be something else?! :wink: :wink: :w00t:

Whatever it is mate, GET STUCK IN


----------



## Laurieloz

Well, head office has gone to bed so it's My Time now.

I'm allowed to watch the telly.

Think I've got last night's Blues America and a film to catch up on.


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> mg: Naughty?!
> 
> I'm hoping that is because of the food you're about to scran.
> 
> Ooo could it be something else?! :wink: :wink: :w00t:
> 
> Whatever it is mate, GET STUCK IN


Its a mix of both tonight lads :thumb: ........this could get messy...... well it better do....... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Its a mix of both tonight lads :thumb: ........this could get messy...... well it better do....... :lol:


if it is going to get messy. Then go for it mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Well, head office has gone to bed so it's My Time now.
> 
> I'm allowed to watch the telly.
> 
> Think I've got last night's Blues America and a film to catch up on.


loving the blues nights


----------



## Laurieloz

Hee hee. Best to 'do it' first @raptordog Give you a ravenous appetite! 

Or perhaps that would work both ways:rolleye:

@andyhuggins I'm watching the blues thing now whilst I chat to you guys.

Great documentaries


----------



## andyhuggins

Best of both worlds then mate


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Best of both worlds then mate


He's gone mate - must be 'at it'.

Don't wanna think about that now:eek: :blink:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> He's gone mate - must be 'at it'.
> 
> Don't wanna think about that now:eek: :blink:


Lets just think about the blues :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Lets just think about the blues :lol:


Absolutely!

Here's some of the legends featured on part two (post war) of the documentary. In authentic black and white....

John Lee Hooker

Howlin'Wolf

Muddy Waters

Buddy Guy

And...B.B. King

Great stuff!


----------



## andyhuggins

Epic mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Epic mate.


Well Andy, it's just finished now so I'm going to leave you for tonight.

I want to get my head into a film.

Been great talking mate:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Well Andy, it's just finished now so I'm going to leave you for tonight.
> 
> I want to get my head into a film.
> 
> Been great talking mate:thumb:
> 
> View attachment 141763


Like wise mate. catch you soon


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Well, head office has gone to bed so it's My Time now.
> 
> I'm allowed to watch the telly.
> 
> Think I've got last night's Blues America and a film to catch up on.


Damn. I missed it with all the fun of last week. It'll be on iplayer. Yesterday was my first 'spin free' day in almost a week, so I've got my fingers crossed that that episode is over and I can get to work tomorrow in time for my nice shiny new contract! If so, I'll download that blues programme and watch it on the train. There's a blues special coming on as well, isn't there? Did anyone catch that programme on byzantium last week? Looked really good. I started to watch it but didn't feel well enough. Another one for the train journey!


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Damn. I missed it with all the fun of last week. It'll be on iplayer. Yesterday was my first 'spin free' day in almost a week, so I've got my fingers crossed that that episode is over and I can get to work tomorrow in time for my nice shiny new contract! If so, I'll download that blues programme and watch it on the train. There's a blues special coming on as well, isn't there? Did anyone catch that programme on byzantium last week? Looked really good. I started to watch it but didn't feel well enough. Another one for the train journey!


Hi mate.

I'm sure Blues America will be repeated very soon, as you say.iPlayer will have it. I missed the Bonnir Raitt concert though.

Here's hoping you're on the mend too Roy. All the best with the new contract:thumb:


----------



## 25434

Laurieloz said:


> Just noticed @[Redacted]' post that you have some work on again.
> 
> That's great news, Andy. Hope it leads to something pernanent for you:thumbup1:


I made an error. Wrong person. I deleted.


----------



## Laurieloz

Flubs said:


> I made an error. Wrong person. I deleted.


It's not him? OK I'll delete too.

Might be best to delete your follow-up post too, which includes the quote?


----------



## raptordog

Think am going to treat myself for chrimbo to a tablet (not D-bol), been having a look

round and want to stay with the android platform that I have with my phone. 

Checked up on a few reviews on the net and the nexus 7 keeps coming back with good feedback,

though I think this maybe too small a screen for my aging eyes and fumbling fingers, so been

looking at the nexus 10 with the bigger screen. :thumbup1:

Anybody invested in one of these tables. it will be my first, thoughts on the nexus or is there

another brand worth a look.


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Think am going to treat myself for chrimbo to a tablet (not D-bol), been having a look
> 
> round and want to stay with the android platform that I have with my phone.
> 
> Checked up on a few reviews on the net and the nexus 7 keeps coming back with good feedback,
> 
> though I think this maybe too small a screen for my aging eyes and fumbling fingers, so been
> 
> looking at the nexus 10 with the bigger screen. :thumbup1:
> 
> Anybody invested in one of these tables. it will be my first, thoughts on the nexus or is there
> 
> another brand worth a look.


Sounds good mate. Yeah treat yourself.

But I've no ideas, I'm hopelessly out of touch with technology!


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> Sounds good mate. Yeah treat yourself.
> 
> But I've no ideas, I'm hopelessly out of touch with technology!


Ok mate no worries, and here is me having you down as a techno wizard lol.

Do you use a phone for the forum (somehow got it in my head you did) or just

a PC/ laptop.....


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Think am going to treat myself for chrimbo to a tablet (not D-bol), been having a look
> 
> round and want to stay with the android platform that I have with my phone.
> 
> Checked up on a few reviews on the net and the nexus 7 keeps coming back with good feedback,
> 
> though I think this maybe too small a screen for my aging eyes and fumbling fingers, so been
> 
> looking at the nexus 10 with the bigger screen. :thumbup1:
> 
> Anybody invested in one of these tables. it will be my first, thoughts on the nexus or is there
> 
> another brand worth a look.


I've recently bought a cheap Prestigio to see how I get on with it ... it's quite good, and will be useful taking away with me, but the 8 inch screen size is a bit wearing after a while ... and I only have a front camera which is a bit useless.....

I think also eventually I'll upgrade to one with 3G capability so if there isn't a wife hotspot I can still connect to the internet..............


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> Here's some of the legends featured on part two (post war) of the documentary. In authentic black and white....
> 
> John Lee Hooker
> View attachment 141758
> 
> 
> Howlin'Wolf
> View attachment 141759
> 
> 
> Muddy Waters
> View attachment 141760
> 
> 
> Buddy Guy
> View attachment 141761
> 
> 
> And...B.B. King
> View attachment 141762
> 
> 
> Great stuff!


I like a bit of Ry Cooder...But that's just me.. :cool2:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey all 

Had s good day today. went out to lunch with the family, then took the g-daughter to the fun house. Good times :thumb:

On a different matter. OMG my legs are battered and sore to touch. Walking in an odd manner :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Hey all
> 
> Had s good day today. went out to lunch with the family, then took the g-daughter to the fun house. Good times :thumb:
> 
> On a different matter. OMG my legs are battered and sore to touch. Walking in an odd manner :lol:


Like you've wet yourself :lol:

Going to see boyzone tomorrow night, got front row tickets with my mum . We are going to zizi's for pizzzzaaaa!!!


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Ok mate no worries, and here is me having you down as a techno wizard lol.
> 
> Do you use a phone for the forum (somehow got it in my head you did) or just
> 
> a PC/ laptop.....


Haha. I do mate. A Sansung Galaxy.

Everything I've posted has been via the phone. I can put pictures on but not videos, because the phone doesn't come with a mouse!


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Like you've wet yourself :lol:
> 
> Going to see boyzone tomorrow night, got front row tickets with my mum . We are going to zizi's for pizzzzaaaa!!!


Yeah not an attractive sight LOL

sounds like a good nite lady :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> I like a bit of Ry Cooder...But that's just me.. :cool2:


Ry Cooder is great, but I thought I'd stick to the old masters. Cooder is a later generation:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. I do mate. A Sansung Galaxy.
> 
> Everything I've posted has been via the phone. I can put pictures on but not videos, because the phone doesn't come with a mouse!


I have a samsung galaxy note tab 10"


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hey all
> 
> Had s good day today. went out to lunch with the family, then took the g-daughter to the fun house. Good times :thumb:
> 
> On a different matter. OMG my legs are battered and sore to touch. Walking in an odd manner :lol:


Great. Did you get dragged into the Fun House like I did last week.

They're fine but not if you're 6'4" like me!


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Like you've wet yourself :lol:
> 
> Going to see boyzone tomorrow night, got front row tickets with my mum . We are going to zizi's for pizzzzaaaa!!!


Boyzonemg::eek:

Enjoy your pizza (and the concert!)


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Ry Cooder is great, but I thought I'd stick to the old masters. Cooder is a later generation:thumbup1:


Bit like us mate "the old masters" :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Boyzonemg:
> 
> Enjoy your pizza (and the concert!)


Leeds have built a new arena , looking forward to it


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Great. Did you get dragged into the Fun House like I did last week.
> 
> They're fine but not if you're 6'4" like me!


No it was planned. Itwas fun with the legs issue though :lol:

6' 4" i bet it was fun :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> I have a samsung galaxy note tab 10"


I don't know what that means at all, Yummy M. That may as well be double dutch to me. I am useless!


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Leeds have built a new arena , looking forward to it


You know I'm only kidding, YM. Have a great night.

I'm at the new arena there in February too


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> No it was planned. Itwas fun with the legs issue though :lol:
> 
> 6' 4" i bet it was fun :lol:


No fun for my back! Everything is about 3ft high.

Trying to keep up with the granddaughter wasn't easy!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> You know I'm only kidding, YM. Have a great night.
> 
> I'm at the new arena there in February too


Who are you going to see mate?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Bit like us mate "the old masters" :lol:


Aint that the truth... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Aint that the truth... :thumbup1:


Hows it going mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Who are you going to see mate?


The Australian Pink Floyd. The biggest cover band in the world.

Can't wait!


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Hows it going mate?


Not too bad Andy, Just waiting for Tuesday for my blood test and then the results and take it from there really .....


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> The Australian Pink Floyd. The biggest cover band in the world.
> 
> Can't wait!


Sounds good to me mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Not too bad Andy, Just waiting for Tuesday for my blood test and then the results and take it from there really .....


I am sure things will get sorted no probs


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I am sure things will get sorted no probs


There cant be much wrong Andy ...Got me some creatine of the ebay Gaspari nutrition 250g for £2.50 plus postage , After the results Im going to start taking it..


----------



## andyhuggins

Probably something simple.

You going to load the creatine or not mate?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Probably something simple.
> 
> You going to load the creatine or not mate?


After parting with blood mate ,whats the point in loading as I will be taking it any way , Cant see the point in loading ....what do you do sit around for a week before a sign pops up saying ( FULL please continue )....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> After parting with blood mate ,whats the point in loading as I will be taking it any way , Cant see the point in loading ....what do you do sit around for a week before a sign pops up saying ( FULL please continue )....


Agreed mate.

what dose you using?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Agreed mate.
> 
> what dose you using?


Would it be 5G per serving in juice...or what would you suggest as that's why I am on here mate to take advice from knowledgeable chaps like yourself.... :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> I've recently bought a cheap Prestigio to see how I get on with it ... it's quite good, and will be useful taking away with me, but the 8 inch screen size is a bit wearing after a while ... and I only have a front camera which is a bit useless.....
> 
> I think also eventually I'll upgrade to one with 3G capability so if there isn't a wife hotspot I can still connect to the internet..............


Thought about this myself Greshie, but I can tether a connection through my phone, which has unlimited data dowload.

Have you not got this option on your phone.


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> Like you've wet yourself :lol:
> 
> Going to see boyzone tomorrow night, got front row tickets with my mum . We are going to zizi's for pizzzzaaaa!!!


So you will have wobbly legs tomorrow night watching the boys gyrate...... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Would it be 5G per serving in juice...or what would you suggest as that's why I am on here mate to take advice from knowledgeable chaps like yourself.... :thumb:


That is good to go mate. Deffo have it in juice otherwise it is rank.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> That is good to go mate. Deffo have it in juice otherwise it is rank.


I also have a pre workout drink but I will wait for a while to add that into the affray as well as a 250g of Caffeine I tried 5g of that like it said on the packet , Boy did that get me buzzing ...I also got some HMB but on reading the threads on here its useless stuff .......Before when I was at the gym I took some stuff called Lean Degree and Creatine and that seemed to work I had the training buzz and the stamina...All was well...


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> So you will have wobbly legs tomorrow night watching the boys gyrate...... :lol:


Last time I saw them live was when I was 8 years old lol


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Thought about this myself Greshie, but I can tether a connection through my phone, which has unlimited data dowload.
> 
> Have you not got this option on your phone.


how do you do this? by connecting your phone to the tablet?


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I also have a pre workout drink but I will wait for a while to add that into the affray as well as a 250g of Caffeine I tried 5g of that like it said on the packet , Boy did that get me buzzing ...I also got some HMB but on reading the threads on here its useless stuff .......Before when I was at the gym I took some stuff called Lean Degree and Creatine and that seemed to work I had the training buzz and the stamina...All was well...


Has the pre drink have creatine in it?


----------



## 39005

any news from lats yet? i think hes gone on another shagathon....


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Has the pre drink have creatine in it?


YEP It has Andy its called X-PLODE by Eurosup not tried it as yet....Until I get all the Info I can ...


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> how do you do this? by connecting your phone to the tablet?


I Tether my phone to my laptop by linking them together.....


----------



## andyhuggins

aqualung said:


> any news from lats yet? i think hes gone on another shagathon....


I believe he went a few days ago.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> YEP It has Andy its called X-PLODE by Eurosup not tried it as yet....Until I get all the Info I can ...


Check how much creatine it has per serving mate.

Its the caffeine giving you that boost


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> how do you do this? by connecting your phone to the tablet?


You got it mate, you download a program to your phone (think mine is called WiFi hotspot will check) then

it makes your phone like a router with WiFi connection no wires needed.

The phone can be anywhere in range and you could be in another room with the tablet, you set up your passwords etc, and bingo your on line. :thumbup1:

Just make sure you have unlimited or sufficient data download else you will cop for a big bill.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Check how much creatine it has per serving mate.
> 
> Its the caffeine giving you that boost


Creatine Mono per serving 3.000mg...


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> You got it mate, you download a program to your phone (think mine is called WiFi hotspot will check) then
> 
> it makes your phone like a router with WiFi connection no wires needed.
> 
> The phone can be anywhere in range and you could be in another room with the tablet, you set up your passwords etc, and bingo your on line. :thumbup1:
> 
> Just make sure you have unlimited or sufficient data download else you will cop for a big bill.


I got unlimited internet on my 3 phone contract...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Creatine Mono per serving 3.000mg...


So that is 3 grms. so you only need to supp with 2 grms.


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> I got unlimited internet on my 3 phone contract...


Wise move... :thumbup1:

A mate of mine did it and was streaming movies and what not, he only had 1 gig data on his contract.

finished up with a bill over £200 for the month.... ooooch. :cursing:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> So that is 3 grms. so you only need to supp with 2 grms.


Andy I am not much of one for measuring stuff out if I don't have too...If I take the Pre WO drink and my 5G of Creatine I should be ok for my trip to the Gym...


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Wise move... :thumbup1:
> 
> A mate of mine did it and was streaming movies and what not, he only had 1 gig data on his contract.
> 
> finished up with a bill over £200 for the month.... ooooch. :cursing:


I pay £22 per month 2000 mins 2000 text Unlimited tinternet ...Not a bad deal really from 3...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Andy I am not much of one for measuring stuff out if I don't have too...If I take the Pre WO drink and my 5G of Creatine I should be ok for my trip to the Gym...


Yeah all good mate. Just didn't want you wasting it mate. Does the pre have caffeine in it too?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah all good mate. Just didn't want you wasting it mate. Does the pre have caffeine in it too?


No and to be honest I don't fancy adding that or Ill be running round the walls...maybe at a later date ..I know its too late to enter any competitions I just wish to look good for my age and be healthy I might post some pics in a month or too....I did post one with me and my 20% fat ....SO I hope that should go...


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> I pay £22 per month 2000 mins 2000 text Unlimited tinternet ...Not a bad deal really from 3...


That's a cracking deal mate, mite look into that, only thing is I have heard bad reports about 3 connectivity, you had any issues.

I'm on t mobile at the moment, got 600 mins, 600 text and unlimited internet, one plus is I have got free calls to mobile or landline numbers

on off peak, so after 7pm I think it is I can ring anyone for free. Its £25 a month.....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> No and to be honest I don't fancy adding that or Ill be running round the walls...maybe at a later date ..I know its too late to enter any competitions I just wish to look good for my age and be healthy I might post some pics in a month or too....I did post one with me and my 20% fat ....SO I hope that should go...


How old are you mate?

You are never to old to compete.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> How old are you mate?
> 
> You are never to old to compete.


On my profile is says I am 108 but I was 49 years in November just gone....

At the moment Andy I am just finding it hard to compete in the real world....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> On my profile is says I am 108 but I was 49 years in November just gone....
> 
> At the moment Andy I am just finding it hard to compete in the real world....


Well that 2 years younger than me.

The thing is to compete against yourself and improve on that


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Well that 2 years younger than me.
> 
> The thing is to compete against yourself and improve on that


Is that your avatar Andy as you look well ....

:thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Well that 2 years younger than me.
> 
> The thing is to compete against yourself and improve on that


Andy as long as I don't look like my old mates Fat and Drunk and very unfit I am on a winner...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Is that your avatar Andy as you look well ....
> 
> :thumbup1:


Yes that is me mate. Thanks


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> You got it mate, you download a program to your phone (think mine is called WiFi hotspot will check) then
> 
> it makes your phone like a router with WiFi connection no wires needed.
> 
> The phone can be anywhere in range and you could be in another room with the tablet, you set up your passwords etc, and bingo your on line. :thumbup1:
> 
> Just make sure you have unlimited or sufficient data download else you will cop for a big bill.


Done it ! my Samsung Galaxy S111 mini has portable wifi built in


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Yes that is me mate. Thanks


Bet on the reverse side there's a beer gut and some man boobs... :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> Done it ! my Samsung Galaxy S111 mini has portable wifi built in


Great stuff mate....have fun...... :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> Bet on the reverse side there's a beer gut and some man boobs... :lol:


Am dont forget the 10" willy..... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Andy as long as I don't look like my old mates Fat and Drunk and very unfit I am on a winner...


Good way to put things mate. I am sure you won't look like that


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Great stuff mate....have fun...... :thumb:


I can even limit the devices that can connect .... a task for another day I think


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Bet on the reverse side there's a beer gut and some man boobs... :lol:


Oh yeah for sure. Without a doubt


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Am dont forget the 10" willy..... :lol:


Not that long :lol:


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Great stuff mate....have fun...... :thumb:


Now if that's you Raptor that's the look I am aiming for... :thumbup1:

How long have you been throwing the Iron about ...


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Oh yeah for sure. Without a doubt


NO insult intended.... :innocent:


----------



## andyhuggins

None taken. I have skin like a rhino :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> None taken. I have skin like a rhino :lol:


Well you can get supplements to sort that out you know.... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

HMB what's your opinion on the stuff...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Well you can get supplements to sort that out you know.... :lol:


I'll google that mate thanks. may help me get better definition for my next comp :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm a bit late in with this...just got to work....I'm with T-Mobile.

I get 5000 texts and calls (I use about 20!) and unlimited internet for about £12.35 a month.

That isn't bad as I don't have any other devices or Sky


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> HMB what's your opinion on the stuff...


Never used it mate. but some of the guys have. I will get their opinions and let you know.


----------



## Classic one

Did the water reach your house Loz...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Did the water reach your house Loz...


No it was okay on Bev Rd.

Yours alright?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> No it was okay on Bev Rd.
> 
> Yours alright?


Yes ours was fine we never saw a drop.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Yes ours was fine we never saw a drop.... :thumbup1:


 :thumbup1:

Mark,

I was wondering, would you fancy meeting up and going for a beer over Christmas?


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> Now if that's you Raptor that's the look I am aiming for... :thumbup1:
> 
> How long have you been throwing the Iron about ...


Yep... that's me mate, took that pic last week, and that's what made me stop and think.

And thanks for the complement.... :thumbup1:

Been training on and off for over 30 years, been in all shapes and sizes over this time, I have

been 16 stone well build, fair enough carrying some fat and water but if I do say so myself in

good condition, not fat and with beer gut etc.

Like i said I think I have come full circle I said this in one of my previous posts, for me the 16 stone

is not the real me, I was never made to be 16 stone, I can only achieve that by vast calories and drugs

plus a hell of a lot of hard work and time in the gym. :crying:

Then this leads to heath issues which is becoming a ever growing concern of mine, a few of my best mates

training partners have had heart attacks/ and other issues....one has left us....RIP :sad:

So my thoughts now are foremost health, yes course I want to look big and muscular (who wouldn't) but the

16 stone hunk has left my thoughts. Just want to look good in jeans and a tee shirt and be healthy at 50 plus year old. :thumbup1:

Set my goals to be about 14 stone in good condition, this for me would probably be about 2 stone heavier than if I had never

picked up a weight in my life, just want something that I can maintain with relative ease, keep healthy and have more time

to enjoy other things in life as I creep into old age. :thumbup1:

So am coming in a 13 stone in the pic, so a stone to gain, could do that in 6 weeks if I followed my old protocol, but it would not

be heathy and it would not be real, so a pound a month is my target while trying to keep leanish, a year or so an I should be there..... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Yep... that's me mate, took that pic last week, and that's what made me stop and think.
> 
> And thanks for the complement.... :thumbup1:
> 
> Been training on and off for over 30 years, been in all shapes and sizes over this time, I have
> 
> been 16 stone well build, fair enough carrying some fat and water but if I do say so myself in
> 
> good condition, not fat and with beer gut etc.
> 
> Like i said I think I have come full circle I said this in one of my previous posts, for me the 16 stone
> 
> is not the real me, I was never made to be 16 stone, I can only achieve that by vast calories and drugs
> 
> plus a hell of a lot of hard work and time in the gym. :crying:
> 
> Then this leads to heath issues which is becoming a ever growing concern of mine, a few of my best mates
> 
> training partners have had heart attacks/ and other issues....one has left us....RIP :sad:
> 
> So my thoughts now are foremost health, yes course I want to look big and muscular (who wouldn't) but the
> 
> 16 stone hunk has left my thoughts. Just want to look good in jeans and a tee shirt and be healthy at 50 plus year old. :thumbup1:
> 
> Set my goals to be about 14 stone in good condition, this for me would probably be about 2 stone heavier than if I had never
> 
> picked up a weight in my life, just want something that I can maintain with relative ease, keep healthy and have more time
> 
> to enjoy other things in life as I creep into old age. :thumbup1:
> 
> So am coming in a 13 stone in the pic, so a stone to gain, could do that in 6 weeks if I followed my old protocol, but it would not
> 
> be heathy and it would not be real, so a pound a month is my target while trying to keep leanish, a year or so an I should be there..... :whistling:


Excellent post mate :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Mark,
> 
> I was wondering, would you fancy meeting up and going for a beer over Christmas?


That seems like a mighty fine idea popping for a couple of jars..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> That seems like a mighty fine idea popping for a couple of jars..... :thumbup1:


Maybe get Christmas out of the way and go for a couple before New Year? :beer:


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Yep... that's me mate, took that pic last week, and that's what made me stop and think.
> 
> And thanks for the complement.... :thumbup1:
> 
> Been training on and off for over 30 years, been in all shapes and sizes over this time, I have
> 
> been 16 stone well build, fair enough carrying some fat and water but if I do say so myself in
> 
> good condition, not fat and with beer gut etc.
> 
> Like i said I think I have come full circle I said this in one of my previous posts, for me the 16 stone
> 
> is not the real me, I was never made to be 16 stone, I can only achieve that by vast calories and drugs
> 
> plus a hell of a lot of hard work and time in the gym. :crying:
> 
> Then this leads to heath issues which is becoming a ever growing concern of mine, a few of my best mates
> 
> training partners have had heart attacks/ and other issues....one has left us....RIP :sad:
> 
> So my thoughts now are foremost health, yes course I want to look big and muscular (who wouldn't) but the
> 
> 16 stone hunk has left my thoughts. Just want to look good in jeans and a tee shirt and be healthy at 50 plus year old. :thumbup1:
> 
> Set my goals to be about 14 stone in good condition, this for me would probably be about 2 stone heavier than if I had never
> 
> picked up a weight in my life, just want something that I can maintain with relative ease, keep healthy and have more time
> 
> to enjoy other things in life as I creep into old age. :thumbup1:
> 
> So am coming in a 13 stone in the pic, so a stone to gain, could do that in 6 weeks if I followed my old protocol, but it would not
> 
> be heathy and it would not be real, so a pound a month is my target while trying to keep leanish, a year or so an I should be there..... :whistling:


A most excellent post Sir ..It was I whom mentioned you had come full circle with your posts....


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Maybe get Christmas out of the way and go for a couple before New Year? :beer:


Now that would be the ideal time for a beverage, during the day I think.... :clap:


----------



## andyhuggins

Why do all you guys live up north, and i am the only southerner?

I would defo meet up.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Why do all you guys live up north, and i am the only southerner?
> 
> I would defo meet up.


It might be because BEERS to expensive down there....There again everything's expensive down there...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> It might be because BEERS to expensive down there....There again everything's expensive down there...


Tell me about it mate :lol:


----------



## Classic one

I see all the scumbag politicians have got a pay rise.... :nono:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I see all the scumbag politicians have got a pay rise.... :nono:


How unusual. Wish i had a job that i decided on my own pay rise.


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Now that would be the ideal time for a beverage, during the day I think.... :clap:


That's even better:thumbup1:

We will have to wait until summer to meet you Andy.

And there's others too... @Greshie's right up in Dumfries. It would be great to meet that legend!


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> How unusual. Wish i had a job that i decided on my own pay rise.


I wish I just had a job with a decent wage but I think those with work wish they had a decent wage....


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> I wish I just had a job with a decent wage but I think those with work wish they had a decent wage....


Don't worry mate. I'm skint all the time. paying off mortgages and past debts:sad:

I'll have to go now I'm afraid, lads. Work to do sadly.

Good night all


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I wish I just had a job with a decent wage but I think those with work wish they had a decent wage....


Agreed. I wish to have a job soon.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Don't worry mate. I'm skint all the time. paying off mortgages and past debts:sad:
> 
> I'll have to go now I'm afraid, lads. Work to do sadly.
> 
> Good night all


Enjoy....


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> Now that would be the ideal time for a beverage, during the day I think.... :clap:


Hey....don't you two old fcukers be sneaking out on the razz without me lol.....:no:

Am only a hours drive away.....one of you too kind gentleman may have to put me up for the

night though if it gets messy..... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Don't worry mate. I'm skint all the time. paying off mortgages and past debts:sad:
> 
> I'll have to go now I'm afraid, lads. Work to do sadly.
> 
> Good night all


I'm skint now.

No job and trying to juggle things to pay the mortgage and bills.

Not a good time.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I'm skint now.
> 
> No job and trying to juggle things to pay the mortgage and bills.
> 
> Not a good time.


That is a post I wish I didn't have to like....

Me and the family are in s**t no dosh ,work and the rest ,even if people are working its hard for them too....

NO turkey for us this year far to Fu**ing expensive ....Chicken instead you Scumbag politician's if there is any on here to read this post....


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I'm skint now.
> 
> No job and trying to juggle things to pay the mortgage and bills.
> 
> Not a good time.


Have you a family Andy or are you a single chap....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Have you a family Andy or are you a single chap....


I have a family mate. A diamond of a wife, 2 daughters and a g-daughter. The eldest has a partner and does what he can.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I have a family mate. A diamond of a wife, 2 daughters and a g-daughter. The eldest has a partner and does what he can.


I have my wife and my expensive twin 15 half twin girls who think money grows on trees...

Have you had any offers of work Andy...


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm back on, inbetween working!

Most of my mates are about ten years older than me. It seems those who grew up in the 1950's-60's seem to have more dosh than we ever did.

Four years time, mortgage and massive loan paid off.

How depressing this has got. I think it"s my fault, sorry guys.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I have my wife and my expensive twin 15 half twin girls who think money grows on trees...
> 
> Have you had any offers of work Andy...


Not yet mate.

How about you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I'm back on, inbetween working!
> 
> Most of my mates are about ten years older than me. It seems those who grew up in the 1950's-60's seem to have more dosh than we ever did.
> 
> Four years time, mortgage and massive loan paid off.
> 
> How depressing this has got. I think it"s my fault, sorry guys.


I wish mine had only 4 years to run mate.

Oh well. You just have to use the cards you are dealt i suppose.


----------



## Classic one

Not a sniff Andy I keep filling in the forms what the job centre says I must then they say there is nothing but keep filling them in anyway so we can see you are looking for work...

I am sure we are keeping them in work...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Not a sniff Andy I keep filling in the forms what the job centre says I must then they say there is nothing but keep filling them in anyway so we can see you are looking for work...
> 
> I am sure we are keeping them in work...


OMG don't get me started on those guys :cursing:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Have you a family Andy or are you a single chap....


Sorry mate.

What is your situation.

Don't mean to be rude by not asking.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry mate.
> 
> What is your situation.
> 
> Don't mean to be rude by not asking.


Rented house we can ill afford ,we cant get a council house as there only go to the needy, DONT want to go there as might get banned for saying the wrong thing....

We have to add money from our job seekers to pay the rent...

The kids cant get a bus pass as we live within the 3 mile limit so that's £20 week bus fare...

Do you wish me to continue Andy as it will depress the t*ts of you...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Rented house we can ill afford ,we cant get a council house as there only go to the needy, DONT want to go there as might get banned for saying the wrong thing....
> 
> We have to add money from our job seekers to pay the rent...
> 
> The kids cant get a bus pass as we live within the 3 mile limit so that's £20 week bus fare...
> 
> Do you wish me to continue Andy as it will depress the t*ts of you...


Sounds like we are pretty much in the same boat mate.

Boy it f**ks me off :cursing:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like we are pretty much in the same boat mate.
> 
> Boy it f**ks me off :cursing:


Lets see what the new year brings............. :lol: :lol: :lol: what a joke we just have to plod on and make the most of what we have....Something will happen for us , Its just a question of when..... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Lets see what the new year brings............. :lol: :lol: :lol: what a joke we just have to plod on and make the most of what we have....Something will happen for us , Its just a question of when..... :thumbup1:


You are right mate. Onwards and upwards :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> You are right mate. Onwards and upwards :thumb:


YEP the only way to go, no choice on that one....Hope things turn out ok for you....I am calling it a day and going to bed.........................ITS A DAY... :sleeping: chat tomorrow dude..


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> I'm back on, inbetween working!
> 
> Most of my mates are about ten years older than me. It seems those who grew up in the 1950's-60's seem to have more dosh than we ever did.
> 
> Four years time, mortgage and massive loan paid off.
> 
> How depressing this has got. I think it"s my fault, sorry guys.


RIGHT you asked for it ......ITS ALL YOUR FAULT... :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> That's even better:thumbup1:
> 
> We will have to wait until summer to meet you Andy.
> 
> And there's others too... @Greshie's right up in Dumfries. It would be great to meet that legend!


Give enough notice and I should able to meet up with you all ...


----------



## Classic one

Question when taking Creatine is there anything that neutralises it , like alcohol for instance or dose it stay in your system no matter what...


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Give enough notice and I should able to meet up with you all ...


 :thumb: I think we should be on for a 45+ Thread Summer Special!


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

I'm feeling much more alert and active after being back at work last night actually 'doing something', plus a good sleep this morning.

Quick shower in a minute and a peanut butter sandwich and I'll be gymming it!

I think I will add a couple of 100-reppers to loosen my limbs first! :w00t:

Hopefully most of us will get together next year for a chinwag.

We will need to see where we all are travelling from and find a decent central location. Hope it comes off:thumb:

I've been playing Rod Stewart's new album 'Time' in the car. A surprisingly good return to songwriting after decades of him doing bland cover versions. Very good album.



Have a good everyone


----------



## Classic one

When I first joined this forum I mentioned on another thread that I had injections guided by ultrasound scan to get the cortisol in the right place where it was needed, That was over six weeks ago and all went well so I started training again, then other situations arose which has brought things to a halt...

Well I went to our local Spire hospital today to find out if all was ok, and I was pleased to find all is well so I was discharged.... :thumb:

Just have to sort out the Blood tomorrow...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> When I first joined this forum I mentioned on another thread that I had injections guided by ultrasound scan to get the cortisol in the right place where it was needed, That was over six weeks ago and all went well so I started training again, then other situations arose which has brought things to a halt...
> 
> Well I went to our local Spire hospital today to find out if all was ok, and I was pleased to find all is well so I was discharged.... :thumb:
> 
> Just have to sort out the Blood tomorrow...


That's great news mate. :thumbup1:

Hope the blood results come out okay too


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> That's great news mate. :thumbup1:
> 
> Hope the blood results come out okay too


So do I Loz no more tennis/golfers elbow but blood can show up thing you don't wish to know...But I have faith.. :clap:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> So do I Loz no more tennis/golfers elbow but blood can show up thing you don't wish to know...But I have faith.. :clap:


Good man:thumb:

Did you say you grew up in West Hull?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Good man:thumb:
> 
> Did you say you grew up in West Hull?


OH yes I did ....why Loz old bean...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> OH yes I did ....why Loz old bean...


Because I noticed yesterday that you said you were 49 and born November '64.

I'm from West Hull and was born Oct '64.

Hmmmm..small world scenario about to happen?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Because I noticed yesterday that you said you were 49 and born November '64.
> 
> I'm from West Hull and was born Oct '64.
> 
> Hmmmm..small world scenario about to happen?


MMMM We not twins dude... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> MMMM We not twins dude... :lol:


Haha. Just wondered if we went to the same schools?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. Just wondered if we went to the same schools?


anything's possible depends what schools and where you live don't forget some kids caught the school bus...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> anything's possible depends what schools and where you live don't forget some kids caught the school bus...


Princes Avenue growing up.

I went to Thoresby primary, Wyke and then Kelvin Hall. 

Oh...No.14 bus:rolleyes:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Princes Avenue growing up.
> 
> I went to Thoresby primary, Wyke and then Kelvin Hall.
> 
> Oh...No.14 bus:rolleyes:


Did you know Colin Brackstone.... :whistling:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Princes Avenue growing up.
> 
> I went to Thoresby primary, Wyke and then Kelvin Hall.
> 
> Oh...No.14 bus:rolleyes:


 Priory Road , Setting **** and Sydney Smith....


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Did you know Colin Brackstone.... :whistling:


Doesn't ring any bells.

Met Colin Blunstone once... :rolleye:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Priory Road , Setting **** and Sydney Smith....


That's almost Cottingham!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> That's almost Cottingham!


Not far off we lived off Priory Road...


----------



## Classic one

Your avatar dose your head in .... :bounce:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Your avatar dose your head in .... :bounce:


Are you now wearing sunglasses? :cool2:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Are you now wearing sunglasses? :cool2:


NO just glasses....:cool:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> NO just glasses....:cool:


Daffy Duck was just too despicable! :w00t:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Daffy Duck was just too despicable! :w00t:


Loz what happened to someone called MARS on here...


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Daffy Duck was just too despicable! :w00t:


Yes but it did not give you headaches .... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz what happened to someone called MARS on here...


Mars was a Mod. I'm not certain whether he left or was demoted or something?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Mars was a Mod. I'm not certain whether he left or was demoted or something?


Well it says he was Banned...he gave me an infraction penalty of 2 points and I want them back as he got banned ... :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Well it says he was Banned...he gave me an infraction penalty of 2 points and I want them back as he got banned ... :whistling:


Why would he do that?

Contact another Mod. A PM might be best? 

Time for a kip now before work again:sad: Talk later


----------



## Laurieloz

Shhhh!



Quiet in here:rolleye:


----------



## Classic one

Yep it sure is , has been all night...


----------



## Classic one

Classicone said:


> Question when taking Creatine is there anything that neutralises it , like alcohol for instance or dose it stay in your system no matter what...


 :confused1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> :confused1:


It's dead on here tonight mate.

Have you asked in tge Supplements section about this.

Someone must know.

I had a bad experience with creatine years ago and never went back to it. Horrible stuff!


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> :confused1:


Could not tell you mate.... only tried it once a few years ago now and it made me blow up with water....


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Could not tell you mate.... only tried it once a few years ago now and it made me blow up with water....


I was the same. I got extremely bloated and actually experienced palpitations and extreme sweating! mg:


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> I was the same. I got extremely bloated and actually experienced palpitations and extreme sweating! mg:


Didn't get any sides like palpitations etc, but just went flat and full, mate tried it a few months back

and got the same....


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Didn't get any sides like palpitations etc, but just went flat and full, mate tried it a few months back
> 
> and got the same....


I must have had a reaction to it. I was almost fighting for breath!


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> It will be on again. Right I'm off to sleep. Big day tomorrow. "100 rep sets" at the gym followed by kids party in the afternoon! I'll leave you with the 'big four' punk bands. Pistols, Clash, Stranglers, Damned. Quality stuff....
> View attachment 133290
> View attachment 133291
> View attachment 133292
> View attachment 133293


Anyone Remember band known Adverts, TV Smith led singing and very new wave. I like punk and era though mainly Uk and not so much Europe.


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Lorieloz your Avatar remind me of band Pink Floyd from good Dark Side Moon record. I listen to for long times in 70s and many friends also thought good at time. Lot of drug listen I guess but not me beatnick or hippy so clean. Others smoke things and enjoy, I listen and enjoy no smoke just me. No powders or smoke for me.


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> Lorieloz your Avatar remind me of band Pink Floyd from good Dark Side Moon record. I listen to for long times in 70s and many friends also thought good at time. Lot of drug listen I guess but not me beatnick or hippy so clean. Others smoke things and enjoy, I listen and enjoy no smoke just me. No powders or smoke for me.


It's based on the Pink Floyd sleeve, but designed as an illusional art piece.

No drugs for me too, good man:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> Anyone Remember band known Adverts, TV Smith led singing and very new wave. I like punk and era though mainly Uk and not so much Europe.


The Adverts were a greatly underrated band. Got their three albums which are excellent. I will have to play them again soon:rockon:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> The Adverts were a greatly underrated band. Got their three albums which are excellent. I will have to play them again soon:rockon:


Adverts good group. Got album Crossing The Red Sea very raw and tell truth not good instruemnt playing but TV good singer and he write songs that are good. One chord wonders and others were top new wave but shame band not so good. gaye advert look good but drums and things not so good but Tv Smith wa star and shame he not better band. I still play


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> It's based on the Pink Floyd sleeve, but designed as an illusional art piece.
> 
> No drugs for me too, good man:thumbup1:


Good no drugs as I have friends who taken powder and end needing more and bad moods after mean bad thing. Not me ever. Beer is good and only bad thing


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> It's dead on here tonight mate.
> 
> Have you asked in tge Supplements section about this.
> 
> Someone must know.
> 
> I had a bad experience with creatine years ago and never went back to it. Horrible stuff!


Off to bed now my friend but maybe chat about punk and things the next day if like. Maybe you like xray specs and other studd we wait. Night my friend for tomorrow.


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> Off to bed now my friend but maybe chat about punk and things the next day if like. Maybe you like xray specs and other studd we wait. Night my friend for tomorrow.


Yeah that would be good.

I work nights so I just turn up here when I can mate.

Good talking to you


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Roco Cabanez said:


> Anyone Remember band known Adverts, TV Smith led singing and very new wave. I like punk and era though mainly Uk and not so much Europe.


oh my god. Gaye advert.My wrist is tingling with muscle memory.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> The Adverts were a greatly underrated band. Got their three albums which are excellent. I will have to play them again soon:rockon:


I've got crossing the red sea on red vinyl. collector's item!


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've got crossing the red sea on red vinyl. collector's item!


Absolutely. Keep hold of that mate.

How's the new contract going?


----------



## Greshie

Morning all ...

I shall pass over the tingling wrists and muscle memory and adverts all that went right above my head 

Just having my pre workout fix then Push session, not too much else planned today as am waiting for Hermes to pick up a parcel .... am giving up on the Royal Mail, they are now too expensive for larger items, so am trying alternatives !

otherwise all rather dreich here this morning


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

A very quick, flying visit to the gym because Mrs. LL had left a post-it list for me.

The gas fire has been playing up. I have to light the ignition spark thing with a taper device as it wasn't connecting.

She told me to get it serviced, but I've taken some of it apart and vacuumed it out.

It works fine now. :smartass: Saved £100 so women are not ALWAYS right. Pah!:laugh:

Got tree from the loft and just needs plugging in.

Easy peasy again. :thumb:

Bedding and washing done and it's time to do tea already!! mg:

Have a nice evening guys

@YummyMummy how was the concert?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> A very quick, flying visit to the gym because Mrs. LL had left a post-it list for me.
> 
> The gas fire has been playing up. I have to light the ignition spark thing with a taper device as it wasn't connecting.
> 
> She told me to get it serviced, but I've taken some of it apart and vacuumed it out.
> 
> It works fine now. :smartass: Saved £100 so women are not ALWAYS right. Pah!:laugh:
> 
> Got tree from the loft and just needs plugging in.
> 
> Easy peasy again. :thumb:
> 
> Bedding and washing done and it's time to do tea already!! mg:
> 
> Have a nice evening guys
> 
> @YummyMummy how was the concert?


Hey mate I will take a look at your journal in a bit. Good to see you are back in the gym


----------



## andyhuggins

Could be another quiet one maybe? :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Could be another quiet one maybe? :lol:


Maybe ,maybe not... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope that answered you other question mate?


----------



## raptordog

Evening Gentlemen.......... hope your all well today..... :thumbup1:

Start of high reps training tomorrow for the next 5 or 6 weeks, usually switch every 6 weeks between heavy hit, to

higher reps still to failure though. Just gives the system a kick up the ar*e and shakes things up a little. 

Chest and biceps in the morning..... then prepare for the killer DOMS lol..... :crying:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Hope that answered you other question mate?


Do you mean the creatine one Andy yes it did ,well that's the one I am taking as advice , It may kill it or it might not...

Not that I am going mad at Xmas as I cant afford too....

Had my blood taken again today to find out why I am always knackered ... :yawn:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Do you mean the creatine one Andy yes it did ,well that's the one I am taking as advice , It may kill it or it might not...
> 
> Not that I am going mad at Xmas as I cant afford too....
> 
> Had my blood taken again today to find out why I am always knackered ... :yawn:


I thought you were due some results mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Evening Gentlemen.......... hope your all well today..... :thumbup1:
> 
> Start of high reps training tomorrow for the next 5 or 6 weeks, usually switch every 6 weeks between heavy hit, to
> 
> higher reps still to failure though. Just gives the system a kick up the ar*e and shakes things up a little.
> 
> Chest and biceps in the morning..... then prepare for the killer DOMS lol..... :crying:


Love that way of training mate. Mixes it up


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I thought you were due some results mate?


NO that's Thursday this week ...

Cant wait to find out what's my Problem is...


----------



## andyhuggins

Keep me posted please mate


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Keep me posted please mate


Will do Andy as I cant keep drinking coffee as if its going out of fashion...

Soon be Silver..hate Bronze it sucks..


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Will do Andy as I cant keep drinking coffee as if its going out of fashion...
> 
> Soon be Silver..hate Bronze it sucks..[/QUO
> 
> Don't forget coffee and alcohol will dehydrate you mate. So just be careful when using the creatine.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I bought some pure caffeine and tried 5g is it, and that had me moving quicker and the come down was crap...I will try it at half the dose...


----------



## andyhuggins

Is that tabs or what mate?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Is that tabs or what mate?


Powder...


----------



## andyhuggins

I take it that is a supp?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I take it that is a supp?


Its mental stuff ...

Been on here now for nearly my 90 days and coming to Silver Xmas eve I think and I have over half way for my gold...


----------



## andyhuggins

I would defo half the dose for know.

Roll on silver :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Evening Gentlemen.......... hope your all well today..... :thumbup1:
> 
> Start of high reps training tomorrow for the next 5 or 6 weeks, usually switch every 6 weeks between heavy hit, to
> 
> higher reps still to failure though. Just gives the system a kick up the ar*e and shakes things up a little.
> 
> Chest and biceps in the morning..... then prepare for the killer DOMS lol..... :crying:


What does your high rep training consist of mate?

I'm wondering if it's on the same lines as mine - 50-100 reps with light weights.

Do you change the exercises much also? I'm always looking for variations if I can


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> What does your high rep training consist of mate?
> 
> I'm wondering if it's on the same lines as mine - 50-100 reps with light weights.
> 
> Do you change the exercises much also? I'm always looking for variations if I can


I usually do 6 weeks heavy, 6-10 reps total failure, then switch to 12-15 for about the same time or until

I feel I am stalling out. Sometimes switch exercises round in reverse IE shoulders and triceps day I will do

shoulders first then tris, then tris and finish with shoulder etc. 

Always been fond of free weights, but have found some cable work really hits the spot..... seated cable bicep

curls blast the sh*t out of my arms...... :crying:


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> A very quick, flying visit to the gym because Mrs. LL had left a post-it list for me.
> 
> The gas fire has been playing up. I have to light the ignition spark thing with a taper device as it wasn't connecting.
> 
> She told me to get it serviced, but I've taken some of it apart and vacuumed it out.
> 
> It works fine now. :smartass: Saved £100 so women are not ALWAYS right. Pah!:laugh:
> 
> Got tree from the loft and just needs plugging in.
> 
> Easy peasy again. :thumb:
> 
> Bedding and washing done and it's time to do tea already!! mg:
> 
> Have a nice evening guys
> 
> @YummyMummy how was the concert?


It was brilliant!!! Me and my mum were on the front row...

This is how close we were!!


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> It was brilliant!!! Me and my mum were on the front row...
> 
> This is how close we were!!
> 
> View attachment 141896


Great stuff.... glad you enjoyed it.... :thumb:

Being that close I take it your knees were trembling after all......:laugh:


----------



## Classic one

Been having a brows through Yummys log and I think she's having great fun. :bounce: .


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Great stuff.... glad you enjoyed it.... :thumb:
> 
> Being that close I take it your knees were trembling after all......:laugh:


They sure were!!! Some lovely dashing men ....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Great stuff.... glad you enjoyed it.... :thumb:
> 
> Being that close I take it your knees were trembling after all......:laugh:


I would bet that was not all that was :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> I would bet that was not all that was :lol:


Now now andy...:laugh: :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Now now andy...:laugh: :whistling:


You updated your journal yet?


----------



## Classic one

So is every one full of christmas cheer ...


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> You updated your journal yet?


Someone is really bossy tonight :laugh:

and yes I have!!


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> So is every one full of christmas cheer ...


Nope!

Like Christmas less and less as I get older ... bah humbug!


----------



## Northern Lass

Classicone said:


> So is every one full of christmas cheer ...


I haven't had chance to put xmas tree up yet... I'm useless


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> I haven't had chance to put xmas tree up yet... I'm useless


Just open the box and plug in then switch on Xmas sorted of a fashion... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> So is every one full of christmas cheer ...


BAH HUMBUG :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Someone is really bossy tonight :laugh:
> 
> and yes I have!!


You know you like it :lol:

I'll take a look then.


----------



## Northern Lass

Jesus!! there are some grumpy old men on here!!

 

:lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Absolutely. Keep hold of that mate.
> 
> How's the new contract going?


so far, so good. programme about classic british cars. I know that'll interest a few people on here


----------



## Classic one

Greshie was it you old boy that was having some scans done....

If so was everything OK.... :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Greshie was it you old boy that was having some scans done....
> 
> If so was everything OK.... :thumb:


Thank you for asking  Yes indeed and not heard anything back so assume all is ok ... fingers crossed !


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> Jesus!! there are some grumpy old men on here!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Maybe but now there's grumpy women too.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> BAH HUMBUG :lol:


Just joking :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Dirk McQuickly said:


> so far, so good. programme about classic british cars. I know that'll interest a few people on here


What side and when...


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Thank you for asking  Yes indeed and not heard anything back so assume all is ok ... fingers crossed !


That's good news as they say ...No news is good news... :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Classicone said:


> What side and when...


c4. don't think it'll air until end of april, beginning of may. well it'd better bloody not. I'm still editing it until the end of april!


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Just joking :lol:


I'm not :no:


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> Jesus!! there are some grumpy old men on here!!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


So true.... just glad I am so youthful and in great spirits....unlike these load of has bins....... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Dirk McQuickly said:


> c4. don't think it'll air until end of april, beginning of may. well it'd better bloody not. I'm still editing it until the end of april!


Ok Dirk what motors are on it can you spill the beans...whats it called..


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

raptordog said:


> So true.... just glad I am so youthful and in great spirits....unlike these load of has bins....... :lol:


and never were's


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> So true.... just glad I am so youthful and in great spirits....unlike these load of has bins....... :lol:


More like old and will be full of sprits... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> That's good news as they say ...No news is good news... :thumbup1:


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Classicone said:


> Ok Dirk what motors are on it can you spill the beans...whats it called..


it's working title is 'classic cars'. no doubt that'll change. There's 7 cars. Let's see if I can remember them all. I'm doing 2 episodes, ep 1 is a series 1 land rover. There's also a triumph stag, a mini, a de lorian, er&#8230; I can't remember the rest. I'm not really a petrol head, as you may have guessed. It's looking like an interesting show, but the presenter is philip glanester, the bloke from life on mars. He may be a good actor, but he's never presented before. I'll say no more. If I remember the other cars I'll let you know!


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> So true.... just glad I am so youthful and in great spirits....unlike these load of has bins....... :lol:





Dirk McQuickly said:


> and never were's


PAH!



Classicone said:


> More like old and will be full of sprits... :lol:


That's more like it ... drunk in charge of the Turkey!


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> More like old and will be full of sprits... :lol:


ha-harrrr...your not wrong mate....keep looking at this bottle of JD on the side that I was

saving for Christmas..... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Agreed :thumb:


I just want to get my blood results back and if ok get back to playing in the gym...


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> it's working title is 'classic cars'. no doubt that'll change. There's 7 cars. Let's see if I can remember them all. I'm doing 2 episodes, ep 1 is a series 1 land rover. There's also a triumph stag, a mini, a de lorian, er&#8230; I can't remember the rest. I'm not really a petrol head, as you may have guessed. It's looking like an interesting show, but the presenter is philip glanester, the bloke from life on mars. He may be a good actor, but he's never presented before. I'll say no more. If I remember the other cars I'll let you know!


Very interesting :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> ha-harrrr...your not wrong mate....keep looking at this bottle of JD on the side that I was
> 
> saving for Christmas..... :lol:


IF you are going to do it. Then do it in style :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> PAH!
> 
> That's more like it ... drunk in charge of the Turkey!


talking about me!


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> ha-harrrr...your not wrong mate....keep looking at this bottle of JD on the side that I was
> 
> saving for Christmas..... :lol:


Easy way out if you cant concentrate because of the JD wrap it up carefully and post it to me... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I just want to get my blood results back and if ok get back to playing in the gym...


You will get back and play big time mate


----------



## Classic one

Dirk McQuickly said:


> it's working title is 'classic cars'. no doubt that'll change. There's 7 cars. Let's see if I can remember them all. I'm doing 2 episodes, ep 1 is a series 1 land rover. There's also a triumph stag, a mini, a de lorian, er&#8230; I can't remember the rest. I'm not really a petrol head, as you may have guessed. It's looking like an interesting show, but the presenter is philip glanester, the bloke from life on mars. He may be a good actor, but he's never presented before. I'll say no more. If I remember the other cars I'll let you know!


Wasn't there a series on tv called classic cars a while ago...


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> You will get back and play big time mate


Hope so its far cheaper in the gym, than shopping with the wife spending money we don't have... :nono:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Classicone said:


> Wasn't there a series on tv called classic cars a while ago...


i don't know. It'll change. it hasn't really got a title yet.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Hope so its far cheaper in the gym, than shopping with the wife spending money we don't have... :nono:


I so feel for you mate :cursing:


----------



## Classic one

Dirk McQuickly said:


> i don't know. It'll change. it hasn't really got a title yet.


How about ...Cars of yesterday...


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I so feel for you mate :cursing:


I cant even afford to jump over the balcony like that Chinese chap..


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I cant even afford to jump over the balcony like that Chinese chap..


Sorry not with you mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> I usually do 6 weeks heavy, 6-10 reps total failure, then switch to 12-15 for about the same time or until
> 
> I feel I am stalling out. Sometimes switch exercises round in reverse IE shoulders and triceps day I will do
> 
> shoulders first then tris, then tris and finish with shoulder etc.
> 
> Always been fond of free weights, but have found some cable work really hits the spot..... seated cable bicep
> 
> curls blast the sh*t out of my arms...... :crying:


I may include some of that in my training after my current 'winter' routine ends


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> It was brilliant!!! Me and my mum were on the front row...
> 
> This is how close we were!!
> 
> View attachment 141896


Excellent night then. What's the arena like?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry not with you mate?


There was a thread about a Chinese guy who committed suicide while shopping with the girlfriend... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> There was a thread about a Chinese guy who committed suicide while shopping with the girlfriend... :lol:


Makes sense now mate :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> so far, so good. programme about classic british cars. I know that'll interest a few people on here


That's great. Let us know when it's broadcast


----------



## andyhuggins

Seems a lot livelier on her tonite?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Seems a lot livelier on her tonite?


Yep there is life on here...we must have fresh batteries in our pace makers .....


----------



## Classic one

I think Loz is on in between jobs... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Yep there is life on here...we must have fresh batteries in our pace makers .....


All it takes is a little jump start :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

@raptordog interesting post mate thanks


----------



## Classic one

I do think its slowed down abit....my fingers cant cope with the typing...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I do think its slowed down abit....my fingers cant cope with the typing...


A lot faster than the last few days :lol:

Just rest your fingers for friday.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> A lot faster than the last few days :lol:
> 
> Just rest your fingers for friday.


Why Friday Andy????..

Well the laptop will have cooled by then.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Why Friday Andy????..
> 
> Well the laptop will have cooled by then.... :lol:


All the info from your tests and the way you are going to move forward.

It will be red hot by then.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> All the info from your tests and the way you are going to move forward.
> 
> It will be red hot by then.


Ill get to know Thursday dinner time ....then go for a sesh...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Ill get to know Thursday dinner time ....then go for a sesh...


As long as you can find the time to let me know. Go for the sesh. Then it will be game on


----------



## raptordog

Sorry guys was just in the proceeds of packaging this bottle of Jack Daniels to post off to @Classicone as he

advised... :thumbup1:

But unfortunately I have found a medical report made by the nhs that states JD does not go down well with creatine, so

not wishing to hinder his progress and gains I have made a decision to dispose of the the said item myself (slowly) :whistling:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> As long as you can find the time to let me know. Go for the sesh. Then it will be game on


Will do Andy...

Not that Ill be able to do much as Xmas food will ruin it but its a start... :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Sorry guys was just in the proceeds of packaging this bottle of Jack Daniels to post off to @Classicone as he
> 
> advised... :thumbup1:
> 
> But unfortunately I have found a medical report made by the nhs that states JD does not go down well with creatine, so
> 
> not wishing to hinder his progress and gains I have made a decision to dispose of the the said item myself (slowly) :whistling:


God don't you just hate it when old folk can still READ... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Sorry guys was just in the proceeds of packaging this bottle of Jack Daniels to post off to @Classicone as he
> 
> advised... :thumbup1:
> 
> But unfortunately I have found a medical report made by the nhs that states JD does not go down well with creatine, so
> 
> not wishing to hinder his progress and gains I have made a decision to dispose of the the said item myself (slowly) :whistling:


For the safety of A classicone well done mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Will do Andy...
> 
> Not that Ill be able to do much as Xmas food will ruin it but its a start... :thumb:


Thanks mate.

So it starts 1st jan then?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> For the safety of A classicone well done mate


You have got to look after the elderly......... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> You have got to look after the elderly......... :lol:


Yeah bless them


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> For the safety of A classicone well done mate


OK ruin my stock of Xmas prezzies ,you lot are no very nice.... :nono:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah bless them


 :2guns: ... :gun_bandana:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> OK ruin my stock of Xmas prezzies ,you lot are no very nice.... :nono:


You will thank us come the new year. :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> :2guns: ... :gun_bandana:


Looks like were off the Christmas card list....... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> You will thank us come the new year. :lol:


YEH right going to make a coffee ...ILL BE BACK..


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Looks like were off the Christmas card list....... :lol:


More money to spend on protein then :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> YEH right going to make a coffee ...ILL BE BACK..


No wonder you can't sleep :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> More money to spend on protein then :lol:


I wont be buying any of that stuff....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I wont be buying any of that stuff....


What wrong with protein mate?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> No wonder you can't sleep :lol:


Don't be stupid Andy .....Its the wife she snores and farts in her sleep.... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> What wrong with protein mate?


Cant afford it Andy... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Don't be stupid Andy .....Its the wife she snores and farts in her sleep.... :lol:


I think we are out of sync here mate.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> I think we are out of sync here mate.


Its the caffeine.......:no:


----------



## andyhuggins

Ok then cut the nighttime coffee out. Cheap protein is liver, kidney heart etc.


----------



## Classic one

Where has everyone else gone... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

F**k you then mate. How rude.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Ok then cut the nighttime coffee out. Cheap protein is liver, kidney heart etc.


You mean become a cannibal :clap:


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> Where has everyone else gone... :whistling:


Speaking of which....anybody heard anything from @latblaster......Like Johns posts and input....


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Speaking of which....anybody heard anything from @latblaster......Like Johns posts and input....


He works nights so I think he's on in between jobs...


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Speaking of which....anybody heard anything from @latblaster......Like Johns posts and input....


He is out of the country for a while.


----------



## Classic one

protein, Andy I used to buy it in big buckets when it was a decent price but now things have all gone tits up and all the suppliers have turned into money grabbers, If its not the product that's expensive its the postage and some times the postage is more than the product.....


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> protein, Andy I used to buy it in big buckets when it was a decent price but now things have all gone tits up and all the suppliers have turned into money grabbers, If its not the product that's expensive its the postage and some times the postage is more than the product.....


Its gone mad...price has escalated out of proportion...not bad for a by product that used to be fed to pigs....:sad:


----------



## andyhuggins

WTF Protein eg liver, kidney, heart etc is so cheap in every supermarket.


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Its gone mad...price has escalated out of proportion...not bad for a by product that used to be fed to pigs....:sad:


Yes but how do you know whats the good stuff and whats the crap ,The supplier wont say is crap because there selling it....

didn't, steroids come the way of animal farming ....


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> WTF Protein eg liver, kidney, heart etc is so cheap in every supermarket.


Hell yes Andy I love liver... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Hell yes Andy I love liver... :thumbup1:


So why not eat offal instead of expensive suppps?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> So why not eat offal instead of expensive suppps?


What animal food?????


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> Yes but how do you know whats the good stuff and whats the crap ,The supplier wont say is crap because there selling it....
> 
> didn't, steroids come the way of animal farming ....


True mate..to be fair I try and get most of my protein from regular food sources, beef/ chicken/ turkey/ eggs and Chinese takeaways and KFC lol.

Have a shake for convenience, but no more than one a day, some guys at the gym are living on the stuff.... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> What animal food?????


Exactly. When you see an animal kill it will always eat the offal first. That tell you that is has the highest protein going.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Exactly. When you see an animal kill it will always eat the offal first. That tell you that is has the highest protein going.


I really don't fancy that Ill just stick to eating good food until I find my feet some more after all that's why I am here to learn , take good advice... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Good food is the offal. Why do you think that animals eat it first. It is full of protein and low in fats etc.


----------



## Classic one

Right then you two chaps I am going to my bed ,Enjoyed it tonight ....Many thanks and chat tomorrow.... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah thanks guys. It was a good night


----------



## raptordog

Night youngsters..... throwing the towel in...gym at 7am.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> it's working title is 'classic cars'. no doubt that'll change. There's 7 cars. Let's see if I can remember them all. I'm doing 2 episodes, ep 1 is a series 1 land rover. There's also a triumph stag, a mini, a de lorian, er&#8230; I can't remember the rest. I'm not really a petrol head, as you may have guessed. It's looking like an interesting show, but the presenter is philip glanester, the bloke from life on mars. He may be a good actor, but he's never presented before. I'll say no more. If I remember the other cars I'll let you know!


There'll be Gene Hunt's Cortina Mk.III on it too then

Honestly mate, I'm looking forward to this one very much


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm sorry guys, just had a look back and it looks like a good night on here.

Extremely snowede under tonight.

Talk tomorrow.


----------



## Greshie

Morning all! it's 7:45am and seems to be pitch black outside :sad:

Have to be in the mood for liver, though quite like a bit of steak and kidney now and again... 

Get my protein powder from Bulk Powders, costs about £45 for 5kg and lasts months, also buy cnp protein bars off ebay, 48 bars for £35, they last ages too as I normally just have one after training............

Ah well off to work shortly ....

Have a good day chaps and lasses :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star

blimey it's chilly this morning and not too many people out shopping


----------



## Northern Lass

Morning friends

Its freezing here.. John had to be in hospital early this morning so it's been a busy one for me. Got health visitors coming round this afternoon about Daniel.

Oh yes I forgot I've booked tickets to see the hobbit with my brother... awesome cannot wait , first part was epic.


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> Morning all! it's 7:45am and seems to be pitch black outside :sad:
> 
> Have to be in the mood for liver, though quite like a bit of steak and kidney now and again...
> 
> Get my protein powder from Bulk Powders, costs about £45 for 5kg and lasts months, also buy cnp protein bars off ebay, 48 bars for £35, they last ages too as I normally just have one after training............
> 
> Ah well off to work shortly ....
> 
> Have a good day chaps and lasses :thumbup1:


Got to love the CNP bars. I always have 2 boxes in the cupboard at home as I use them when I travel with work. Was dined out last Friday to a genuine Chinese meal and really didn't want to go as I knew I wouldn't eat anything there. About an hour into it I was sitting there and hadn't lifted a chopstick. Proper mump on by now, so I thought "Fvck the hospitality and etiquette". Into my bag and out came my CNP Protein bar...


----------



## graham58

hi raptordog,yes i am still training hard at 56 .4 times a week split routine i train chest ,bi,s then back ,tris the legs and last shoulders and stomach.i bench 40 kilos a side on olimpic 4x10 legs i do 110 kilos a side 4x20 all strict movments with good form .i dont go up on this weight because then i have joint problems.joints seem to be my main problem as i age,you need to be carful and train with good form.i love my gym go for it


----------



## Laurieloz

Aftetnoon all.

Just risen from my pit.

No plans other than a legs session, with some shoulder refresher work to keep the pain away.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Aftetnoon all.
> 
> Just risen from my pit.
> 
> No plans other than a legs session, with some shoulder refresher work to keep the pain away.


So you have missed the fog then Loz ..... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> So you have missed the fog then Loz ..... :lol:


Hi mate.

There was a bit of mist first thing coming home this morning but no, missed the rest of it.


----------



## Laurieloz

How is everyone today? 

My avi is too much, I'll find another version.....


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> There was a bit of mist first thing coming home this morning but no, missed the rest of it.


Its was bloody thick this morning up here.....there again you will have been in your pit, We had a good chatting sesh last night and that Raptor chap said I couldn't have my prezzy of a bottle of JD as it would cock up my creatine intake.... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Its was bloody thick this morning up here.....there again you will have been in your pit, We had a good chatting sesh last night and that Raptor chap said I couldn't have my prezzy of a bottle of JD as it would cock up my creatine intake.... :lol:


Haha. I saw that he drank it himself!

I did get chance to look back at the chat and there were six pages of it.

Hate it when I miss all that stuff but I just couldn't get away last night.

Stuck on a forklift so nowhere to hide!


----------



## Greshie

Evening all

Glad to be home and relaxing waiting for Tesco's Finest Hotpot to heatup ... followed by the remains of fruit crumble 

Quite mild here today but not massively busy in the shop, though we ended up ok!


----------



## Laurieloz

Good evening Greshie

Well, it's back to bed now and then work again:nono:

I'll just ask what are all your favourite Christmas songs?

This classic is mine...



Talk later (hopefully)


----------



## Skye666

Good evening all

How is everyone?? Iv got a stinking chest infection if anyone wants it...~pucker up ~ and il spread the love :wub: ....the cough is irritating I coughed so hard I trapped a nerve in my back!! So there's been no gym for 3 days.  no appetite either.

More importantly Xmas is coming ....I can sit on santas lap raaaaaaaa


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Good evening all
> 
> How is everyone?? Iv got a stinking chest infection if anyone wants it...~pucker up ~ and il spread the love :wub: ....the cough is irritating I coughed so hard I trapped a nerve in my back!! So there's been no gym for 3 days.  no appetite either.
> 
> More importantly Xmas is coming ....I can sit on santas lap raaaaaaaa


Wow! Skye! Sorry to hear you haven't been well. I thought you'd left us.



Great to see you back!


----------



## Northern Lass

Think an early night might be on the cards tonight, absolutely shattered


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Good evening all
> 
> How is everyone?? Iv got a stinking chest infection if anyone wants it...~pucker up ~ and il spread the love :wub: ....the cough is irritating I coughed so hard I trapped a nerve in my back!! So there's been no gym for 3 days.  no appetite either.
> 
> More importantly Xmas is coming ....I can sit on santas lap raaaaaaaa


Hope you shake it off and get well soon.....


----------



## raptordog

graham58 said:


> hi raptordog,yes i am still training hard at 56 .4 times a week split routine i train chest ,bi,s then back ,tris the legs and last shoulders and stomach.i bench 40 kilos a side on olimpic 4x10 legs i do 110 kilos a side 4x20 all strict movments with good form .i dont go up on this weight because then i have joint problems.joints seem to be my main problem as i age,you need to be carful and train with good form.i love my gym go for it


Great stuff mate :thumb: .... you keep smashing it.....besides you have the hardest part of the battle won....

YOU LOVE THE GYM...... :thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

Evening all ... :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> Evening all ... :lol:


Evening buddy....... hope you've had a good day.....


----------



## Classic one

Skye666 said:


> Good evening all
> 
> How is everyone?? Iv got a stinking chest infection if anyone wants it...~pucker up ~ and il spread the love :wub: ....the cough is irritating I coughed so hard I trapped a nerve in my back!! So there's been no gym for 3 days.  no appetite either.
> 
> More importantly Xmas is coming ....I can sit on santas lap raaaaaaaa


NOT the best time of the year to be full off cold...Hope you shake it off real soon.... :thumb: Lucky Santa.. :lol:


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Evening buddy....... hope you've had a good day.....


Not to bad Raptor...Its been foggy and cold here...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Evening all ... :lol:


Evening mate + @raptordog

How's things?


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> Not to bad Raptor...Its been foggy and cold here...


Its not been too bad here, was of early this morning but didn't see much fog in these parts, which

makes a change as I usually get the sharp side of the weather round here....


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Evening mate + @raptordog
> 
> How's things?


Fine just liberated my laptop from my daughter.... :lol:

You get them one each and still they use yours...cant see the logic in it but , You have to laugh about it :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> Evening mate + @raptordog
> 
> How's things?


Evening matey..... you have a good power snooze before going to work.....


----------



## Laurieloz

At work with my usual mug of green tea waiting for 10pm.

Just hope I'm not on a forklift all sodding night again!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> At work with my usual mug of green tea waiting for 10pm.
> 
> Just hope I'm not on a forklift all sodding night again!


Yes I know the feeling about forklifts and working nights in winter, Nasty :thumbdown: I did three years at Carpets International , Down Gibson lane froze in winter...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Yes I know the feeling about forklifts and working nights in winter, Nasty :thumbdown: I did three years at Carpets International , Down Gibson lane froze in winter...


It's not so bad as there's heating on, but it's no good for the feet being in an archex position all night.

Couldn't even do my calf raises today!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> It's not so bad as there's heating on, but it's no good for the feet being in an archex position all night.
> 
> Couldn't even do my calf raises today!


Where is you train Loz, and don't say in a gym....

Me thinking on going back to Peak Physique...Far Too many kin bid blokes where I am , very very spooky... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Where is you train Loz, and don't say in a gym....
> 
> Me thinking on going back to Peak Physique...Far Too many kin bid blokes where I am , very very spooky... :lol:


Still at Xercise4less mate. £9.99 per month.

Suits me fine, especially as I've tailored my routine to the equipment in there.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Still at Xercise4less mate. £9.99 per month.
> 
> Suits me fine, especially as I've tailored my routine to the equipment in there.


That's not to bad is it really , Is it all machines or is there some free weights...I take its direct debit..


----------



## Greshie

Ten quid a month for a gym sounds very good ....


----------



## Classic one

I am paying five quid a week go as much as you want....

Don't fancy been locked in a contract...


----------



## Itsjayman02

Thought id come over to the fossil side..... soon to be 47

with nearly 30 training!!

God its getting harder to keep the young guns at bay haha!!


----------



## Itsjayman02

I was 42 in my picture and aiming to better 14% bf @ 220 lbs

before I reach 47

Wish me luck


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> I am paying five quid a week go as much as you want....
> 
> Don't fancy been locked in a contract...


I train at home .... think the kit has paid for itself over the 2.5 years or so I've had it ... go whenever I want, always get the equipment, have whatever music on I want .............. and no one to disturb me (except occasionally the telephone or a delivery man! )


----------



## Greshie

Itsjayman02 said:


> Thought id come over to the fossil side..... soon to be 47
> 
> with nearly 30 training!!
> 
> God its getting harder to keep the young guns at bay haha!!


They talk a foreign language half the time it seems to me!



Itsjayman02 said:


> I was 42 in my picture and aiming to better 14% bf @ 220 lbs
> 
> before I reach 47
> 
> Wish me luck


Good luck with your objective ....  :thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> I train at home .... think the kit has paid for itself over the 2.5 years or so I've had it ... go whenever I want, always get the equipment, have whatever music on I want .............. and no one to disturb me (except occasionally the telephone or a delivery man! )


I had some gear at home but I just couldn't seem to get going far too many distractions ..ended selling the lot...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> That's not to bad is it really , Is it all machines or is there some free weights...I take its direct debit..


Sorry mate. Trying to talk when I can at the moment....

There's a big free weights area.

Like anywhere it gets busy at certain times but you can usually judge that and plan your life around it.

Yeah, direct debit mate. @Jimmysteve95 is there too from this site. It's his fault it's busy....all those pesky students

Get yerself there pal:thumbup1:


----------



## JS95

Laurieloz said:


> Sorry mate. Trying to talk when I can at the moment....
> 
> There's a big free weights area.
> 
> Like anywhere it gets busy at certain times but you can usually judge that and plan your life around it.
> 
> Yeah, direct debit mate. @Jimmysteve95 is there too from this site. It's his fault it's busy....all those pesky students
> 
> Get yerself there pal:thumbup1:


We can't help being broke students :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Sorry mate. Trying to talk when I can at the moment....
> 
> There's a big free weights area.
> 
> Like anywhere it gets busy at certain times but you can usually judge that and plan your life around it.
> 
> Yeah, direct debit mate. @Jimmysteve95 is there too from this site. It's his fault it's busy....all those pesky students
> 
> Get yerself there pal:thumbup1:


SO Where is it.... :confused1: Do the do freebee sessions to see what you think to the place... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> SO Where is it.... :confused1: Do the do freebee sessions to see what you think to the place... :lol:


You know where Allied Carpets used to be, across the road from RSPCA? You must have gone past it, massive place.

Just go in and ask to be shown around. I'm sure they would give you a free day pass if you showed interest.


----------



## Classic one

Jimmysteve95 said:


> We can't help being broke students  :lol:


Alright Jimmy so where's this place.. :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Sorry mate. Trying to talk when I can at the moment....
> 
> There's a big free weights area.
> 
> Like anywhere it gets busy at certain times but you can usually judge that and plan your life around it.
> 
> Yeah, direct debit mate. @Jimmysteve95 is there too from this site. It's his fault it's busy....all those pesky students
> 
> Get yerself there pal:thumbup1:


Loz I have heard all about these student types, they wait while you are half way through a movement on a machine then they swarm you and nick your pocket money... :lol:


----------



## JS95

Classicone said:


> Alright Jimmy so where's this place.. :lol:


all the info in here bud, probs get a taster session in before christmas and then go for a new year deal? They'll normally have some offer on like no joining fee


----------



## Classic one

Jimmysteve95 said:


> all the info in here bud, probs get a taster session in before christmas and then go for a new year deal? They'll normally have some offer on like no joining fee


Could do with that no joining fee an free for six months... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> You know where Allied Carpets used to be, across the road from RSPCA? You must have gone past it, massive place.
> 
> Just go in and ask to be shown around. I'm sure they would give you a free day pass if you showed interest.


You mean that place down Clough Road, we went by it the other day and the other half pointed it out..


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> You mean that place down Clough Road, we went by it the other day and the other half pointed it out..


Yes mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

Jimmysteve95 said:


> We can't help being broke students :lol:


You don't have to be a student to be skint. Been there myself.


----------



## JS95

Laurieloz said:


> You don't have to be a student to be skint. Been there myself.


Judging by how full X4L is, I think most people are skint at the moment


----------



## Laurieloz

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Judging by how full X4L is, I think most people are skint at the moment


I know mate. It's all over nowadays with this fkn government to blame.

I'm working but I have mortgages and debts to pay.

Even worse for those who can't get a job.

Just one thing which always puzzles me is why so many students can afford to pack the pubs every night.

I go out once a month if I'm lucky.

Pubs cater for students (who somehow are able to fill them).

Can't understand that


----------



## raptordog

Just filleted 5 kilos of chicken thighs...took over 2 hours with my butchery skills :whistling:

Note to self....." fcuk that.... leave it to the professionals "....... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Just filleted 5 kilos of chicken thighs...took over 2 hours with my butchery skills :whistling:
> 
> Note to self....." fcuk that.... leave it to the professionals "....... :lol:


I buy the 5kg packs from the butcher ready to freeze. No messin'.


----------



## Roco Cabanez

I am few years off to go but find older person more interest. Young poeple today seem very serious and peopel more then 45 seem more fun. Do anyone agree with this. People older from different era with no computer and more face action to chat and have fun. Please do any agree this?


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> I buy the 5kg packs from the butcher ready to freeze. No messin'.
> View attachment 142029


Ah Laurieol you have the Pink Floyd more now. See you on the side of moon eh?

Good album with Eclipse and many other classic song


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> I am few years off to go but find older person more interest. Young poeple today seem very serious and peopel more then 45 seem more fun. Do anyone agree with this. People older from different era with no computer and more face action to chat and have fun. Please do any agree this?


We would all agree that we are much more fun and mature mate.

That's why @Jimmysteve95 turned up tonight as well.

No bitching or reaction seeking here! :rolleye:

Thanks on behalf of the marvellous 45+ thread. We think you are great

Dark Side....my favourite track? "Us And Them". Simply gorgeous! :rockon:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Thank you Lauriel, nice to have friend here. You over 45 very friend seems. Go back to Adverts, I saw Adverts support Iggy Pop at Rainbow in London in 1977 and adverts really good. Iggy boring he tell us we worst audience ever and to f****y off bad man. All Tv said bad was F*** Old Chruch when going to plat New Church. Ha ha I believ he still continue as perform today even.


----------



## JS95

Laurieloz said:


> I know mate. It's all over nowadays with this fkn government to blame.
> 
> I'm working but I have mortgages and debts to pay.
> 
> Even worse for those who can't get a job.
> 
> Just one thing which always puzzles me is why so many students can afford to pack the pubs every night.
> 
> I go out once a month if I'm lucky.
> 
> Pubs cater for students (who somehow are able to fill them).
> 
> Can't understand that


Christ can't remember the last time I went the pub, I go on a night out roughly once a month, people with easier courses and more money go out like 3 times a week haha. Spend more of my budget on food and protein etc, I'd rather spend it on something I won't p1ss away. Do much prefer a pub though, rarely drink but if I do it's hobgoblin at the moment haha.


----------



## JS95

Laurieloz said:


> We would all agree that we are much more fun and mature mate.
> 
> That's why @Jimmysteve95 turned up tonight as well.
> 
> No bitching or reaction seeking here! :rolleye:
> 
> Thanks on behalf of the marvellous 45+ thread. We think you are great
> 
> Dark Side....my favourite track? "Us And Them". Simply gorgeous! :rockon:


Never into floyd, although saying that I've never given them a listen, the stranglers are my all time favourite band though, saw them in manchester and seeing golden brown live is definitely one of my favourite memories


----------



## JS95

raptordog said:


> Just filleted 5 kilos of chicken thighs...took over 2 hours with my butchery skills :whistling:
> 
> Note to self....." fcuk that.... leave it to the professionals "....... :lol:


I get 5kg chicken breast from the butchers for £23, last's me for 14-20 lunches, and then go through about 2kg white fish maybe more


----------



## Laurieloz

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Never into floyd, although saying that I've never given them a listen, the stranglers are my all time favourite band though, saw them in manchester and seeing golden brown live is definitely one of my favourite memories


Saw the Stranglers in their glory days in 1980 and twice more since. Great band, but obviously 'Golden Brown' is atypical of their usual aggresive style.

Hobgoblin - excellent choice of ale, sir! :beer:


----------



## raptordog

Jimmysteve95 said:


> I get 5kg chicken breast from the butchers for £23, last's me for 14-20 lunches, and then go through about 2kg white fish maybe more


I always prefer the leg, think its got more taste and far less dry, i believe fat content is slightly higher

but that doesn't bother me.

Hate drum sticks though and the messing about eating off the bone, picking

at it, plus its still got to be stripped for making dishes like curries and sandwiches etc. Maybe Im fussy lol.

So fillet thighs seemed the best plan...... but not by my own hand lol....... :lol:

Right bedtime for me its been along day....catch you guys later.......


----------



## Laurieloz

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Never into floyd, although saying that I've never given them a listen, the stranglers are my all time favourite band though, saw them in manchester and seeing golden brown live is definitely one of my favourite memories


Not having a dig, James, but you can't say you've never been into a band if you don't know what they sound like:huh:

No worries, my second favourite band are The Beatles, and I was five when they split!


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> I always prefer the leg, think its got more taste and far less dry, i believe fat content is slightly higher
> 
> but that doesn't bother me.
> 
> Hate drum sticks though and the messing about eating off the bone, picking
> 
> at it, plus its still got to be stripped for making dishes like curries and sandwiches etc. Maybe Im fussy lol.
> 
> So fillet thighs seemed the best plan...... but not by my own hand lol....... :lol:
> 
> Right bedtime for me its been along day....catch you guys later.......


Spicy chicken wings are gorgeous! :tt2:

Goodnight mate:sleeping:


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> Thank you Lauriel, nice to have friend here. You over 45 very friend seems. Go back to Adverts, I saw Adverts support Iggy Pop at Rainbow in London in 1977 and adverts really good. Iggy boring he tell us we worst audience ever and to f****y off bad man. All Tv said bad was F*** Old Chruch when going to plat New Church. Ha ha I believ he still continue as perform today even.


You saw The Adverts in 1977?

What is your age mate? :confused1:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Wow! Skye! Sorry to hear you haven't been well. I thought you'd left us.
> 
> View attachment 142024
> 
> 
> Great to see you back!


Oh no not left...the nonesense with those guys bringing that dispute into this thread did get on my nerves. But happy to see it's all done.

How's u?


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Hope you shake it off and get well soon.....


Thanks it's abit of a clinger, wouldn't be so bad if I hadn't put my back out coughing, damn trapped nerve is causing real issue. Hope ur well...nice new avi ohhhhhh raptordog!!! Ps what is raptordog??? Lol


----------



## Skye666

Classicone said:


> NOT the best time of the year to be full off cold...Hope you shake it off real soon.... :thumb: Lucky Santa.. :lol:


Thanks classicone....I lust Santa  hope ur well.


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> Thought id come over to the fossil side..... soon to be 47
> 
> with nearly 30 training!!
> 
> God its getting harder to keep the young guns at bay haha!!


Welcome! That avi does u lots of favours u look like a youngie. But I think those shorts should be banned in this thread their too long..all shorts have to be short in here like mr Greshie's ...or ur not an official fossil :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Welcome! That avi does u lots of favours u look like a youngie. But I think those shorts should be banned in this thread their too long..all shorts have to be short in here like mr Greshie's ...or ur not an official fossil :thumbup1:


:laugh: ......................

ermmmmm


----------



## Itsjayman02

No the shorts where long back in the day haha!!

Come on remember long shorts and lace up caseys!!


----------



## Itsjayman02

My shorts do look like long johns though

not gonna go for the budgie smuggler look!!


----------



## dt36

Post I made yesterday about CNP bars has gone. Strange? Don't know how its gone, but I habeen told that a lot of internet traffic is monitored where I am, so maybe the reference I made about not liking the local food rang a bell somewhere, or am I just thinking a bit too much...

Anyway, let's see if my festive Avi works. Thought I'd change it to go with the Christmas spirit. It's a few years old now when I was slamming my training a bit harder, but it's Christmasy


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> Post I made yesterday about CNP bars has gone. Strange? Don't know how its gone, but I habeen told that a lot of internet traffic is monitored where I am, so maybe the reference I made about not liking the local food rang a bell somewhere, or am I just thinking a bit too much...
> 
> Anyway, let's see if my festive Avi works. Thought I'd change it to go with the Christmas spirit. It's a few years old now when I was slamming my training a bit harder, but it's Christmasy


Is a bit weird but the only people who can delete posts other than the poster are the Mods and Administrators ... ah well

Great xmas avi :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Oh no not left...the nonesense with those guys bringing that dispute into this thread did get on my nerves. But happy to see it's all done.
> 
> How's u?


I'm fine thanks, Skye.

I'm partly to blame for all that but that's all finished with now


----------



## Classic one

Skye666 said:


> Welcome! That avi does u lots of favours u look like a youngie. But I think those shorts should be banned in this thread their too long..all shorts have to be short in here like mr Greshie's ...or ur not an official fossil :thumbup1:


Do worry about he's had them since he was at school many many many years ago...... :lol:


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> Is a bit weird but the only people who can delete posts other than the poster are the Mods and Administrators ... ah well
> 
> Great xmas avi :thumbup1:


Cheers Gresh. I'd like to get back around that condition, but my Missus is such a good cook and her cakes... Well it's rude when she goes to such a great effort:tongue:


----------



## Classic one

Itsjayman02 said:


> No the shorts where long back in the day haha!!
> 
> Come on remember long shorts and lace up caseys!!


Look his shorts arnt long his legs are too short....Simples.. :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Skye666 why are you not sporting an avatar , or do you really look like a chess piece in real life..... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

@Itsjayman02 - 02? You don't qualify for this thread I'm afraid...we make certain allowances for age, but you're only 11

Good to have you aboard, mate - you will get used to me I promise:rolleye:

@dt36 Good avi mate:thumbup1:

Thought I'd get mine Christmassy too... 

A lot going on in here during the day methinks today. Must be 'cos it's raining


----------



## Greshie

Yep its very dreich up here ( ie wet and very gloomy) though quite mild ... after my workout and shopping expedition this morning can't be bothered doing very much this afternoon ... so curled up in the lounge surfing and looking at the Telegraph crossword!


----------



## Classic one

Just got blood test result back from the doctors and he said everything is fine with no further action required.... :thumb:

So Its back to the gym .... :clap:


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Just got blood test result back from the doctors and he said everything is fine with no further action required.... :thumb:
> 
> So Its back to the gym .... :clap:


Yey! there you go! :thumb:


----------



## JS95

Laurieloz said:


> Not having a dig, James, but you can't say you've never been into a band if you don't know what they sound like:huh:
> 
> No worries, my second favourite band are The Beatles, and I was five when they split!


No worries haha, I've listened to wish you were here alot and its alright. Got the beatles back catalogue but I don't listen to them all that much anymore, my music taste fluctuates alot.


----------



## JS95

raptordog said:


> I always prefer the leg, think its got more taste and far less dry, i believe fat content is slightly higher
> 
> but that doesn't bother me.
> 
> Hate drum sticks though and the messing about eating off the bone, picking
> 
> at it, plus its still got to be stripped for making dishes like curries and sandwiches etc. Maybe Im fussy lol.
> 
> So fillet thighs seemed the best plan...... but not by my own hand lol....... :lol:
> 
> Right bedtime for me its been along day....catch you guys later.......


It's a running joke in my friend group that I'll eat the blandest food, just see it as numbers and not food anymore haha. Still love a good curry or burger though


----------



## JS95

Laurieloz said:


> Saw the Stranglers in their glory days in 1980 and twice more since. Great band, but obviously 'Golden Brown' is atypical of their usual aggresive style.
> 
> Hobgoblin - excellent choice of ale, sir! :beer:


Peaches is alright, I much prefer no more heroes. Might give them a listen tonight.


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Yey! there you go! :thumb:


Let the games begin...Giving myself a 3 month overhaul in between looking for work... :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> @Itsjayman02 - 02? You don't qualify for this thread I'm afraid...we make certain allowances for age, but you're only 11
> 
> Good to have you aboard, mate - you will get used to me I promise:rolleye:
> 
> @dt36 Good avi mate:thumbup1:
> 
> Thought I'd get mine Christmassy too...
> 
> A lot going on in here during the day methinks today. Must be 'cos it's raining


PUSSY.... :lol:

Is that the pub instead Loz :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Jimmysteve95 said:


> No worries haha, I've listened to wish you were here alot and its alright. Got the beatles back catalogue but I don't listen to them all that much anymore, my music taste fluctuates alot.


It's so very refreshing to see a young guy into REAL music these days, James.

We will all be very impressed on this thread and we believe you should now begin your 27-year apprenticeship on this thread until you are 45


----------



## Laurieloz

Jimmysteve95 said:


> Peaches is alright, I much prefer no more heroes. Might give them a listen tonight.


Five Minutes, Nice 'n' Sleazy, Duchess...great singles! :rockon:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> It's so very refreshing to see a young guy into REAL music these days, James.
> 
> We will all be very impressed on this thread and we believe you should now begin your 27-year apprenticeship on this thread until you are 45


In 27 years Loz some of us might not be here.... :lol:

AAAAArrr sod it why the hell not, we'll get you ready for old age..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> PUSSY.... :lol:
> 
> Is that the pub instead Loz :lol:


 :confused1: Wot? No, I was just surprised at all the activity here during the afternoon.

I've been busy helping Mrs. LL with the decorations, rest day anyway today

Pleased the blood tests came out no problem mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> In 27 years Loz some of us might not be here.... :lol:
> 
> AAAAArrr sod it why the hell not, we'll get you ready for old age..... :thumbup1:


We'll be well into the Pensioners Thread by then, although as things are we won't be pensioners until we're about 80! Bloody government!!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> :confused1: Wot? No, I was just surprised at all the activity here during the afternoon.
> 
> I've been busy helping Mrs. LL with the decorations, rest day anyway today
> 
> Pleased the blood tests came out no problem mate:thumbup1:


Me I am pleased too Loz, I can move on now.....

Fancy not going out as it was raining, This is England Its always bloody raining...You must stop in a lot.. :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> We'll be well into the Pensioners Thread by then, although as things are we won't be pensioners until we're about 80! Bloody government!!


Those pieces of S**T wont get pensioned off though, they will just carry on robbing the country blind... :nono: :angry: :crying:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Me I am pleased too Loz, I can move on now.....
> 
> Fancy not going out as it was raining, This is England Its always bloody raining...You must stop in a lot.. :lol:


No mate. You misunderstood me.

I was wondering why so many people were on this thread today and questioned if it was because of the rain. I've been out and about myself.

Does anyone else understand what I was getting across or maybe it's my phrasing:scared:

Not to worry


----------



## Greshie

I was going to do my Christmas cards this afternoon ............. done three so far!


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Those pieces of S**T wont get pensioned off though, they will just carry on robbing the country blind... :nono: :angry: :crying:


Why can't they be bloody honest and just say they keep putting up the pension age in the hope that we're all dead and so they won't have to pay us our hard-earned money? [email protected]:banghead: :thumbdown:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> No mate. You misunderstood me.
> 
> I was wondering why so many people were on this thread today and questioned if it was because of the rain. I've been out and about myself.
> 
> Does anyone else understand what I was getting across or maybe it's my phrasing:scared:
> 
> Not to worry


I understood what you ment Loz.... :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> I was going to do my Christmas cards this afternoon ............. done three so far!


That's three more than me, Greshie.

Mrs. LL's dept., the cards.

I get her one and that's it!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Why can't they be bloody honest and just say they keep putting up the pension age in the hope that we're all dead and so they won't have to pay us our hard-earned money? [email protected]:banghead: :thumbdown:


I always Thought you had to be working first before you get pensioned off....Wheres the jobs , why cant they make employment to get this country back to where we was... :angry:


----------



## JS95

Laurieloz said:


> It's so very refreshing to see a young guy into REAL music these days, James.
> 
> We will all be very impressed on this thread and we believe you should now begin your 27-year apprenticeship on this thread until you are 45


haha, I like abit of everything really. Definitely can't be the likes of pearl jam, stranglers etc though


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> I always Thought you had to be working first before you get pensioned off....Wheres the jobs , why cant they make employment to get this country back to where we was... :angry:


Their priorities have changed mate.

Too much red tape. Mainly with Human Rights, immigration, benefit scroungers and the nerdy, geeks of the PC brigade.

Spending all the dosh on things going on overseas which doesn't have out to do with Joe Public here. We have no say in anything.

I was never asked if I wanted India to send a fkn rocket to Mars, was you?

Why do we STILL give so much dosh to these developing nations when our own people live in squalor?

:sad:


----------



## Laurieloz

Jimmysteve95 said:


> haha, I like abit of everything really. Definitely can't be the likes of pearl jam, stranglers etc though


Good man:thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Their priorities have changed mate.
> 
> Too much red tape. Mainly with Human Rights, immigration, benefit scroungers and the nerdy, geeks of the PC brigade.
> 
> Spending all the dosh on things going on overseas which doesn't have out to do with Joe Public here. We have no say in anything.
> 
> I was never asked if I wanted India to send a fkn rocket to Mars, was you?
> 
> Why do we STILL give so much dosh to these developing nations when their own people live in squalor?
> 
> :sad:


What we need is another revolution....This is why I think they had that arm amnesty ,we hand in our guns , knifes and such like so we have nothing to fight back with but they are turning there back on our armed services too.....None of this is right ...

But who are we but Englishmen....

Lets change the subject.... fftopic:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys hope all is good?

Nice bit of chat going down today. Managed to catch bits of it.

@Laurieloz the post ref the rain :lol:

@Classicone good news on the test results :thumb:

@Greshie get on with the cards mate :lol:

Don't get me started about the gov etc :cursing:

Will be popping in and out tonight as I have things to sort out. Will be back in tomorrow nite for a good chat/rant


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys hope all is good?
> 
> Nice bit of chat going down today. Managed to catch bits of it.
> 
> @Laurieloz the post ref the rain :lol:
> 
> @Classicone good news on the test results :thumb:
> 
> @Greshie get on with the cards mate :lol:
> 
> Don't get me started about the gov etc :cursing:
> 
> Will be popping in and out tonight as I have things to sort out. Will be back in tomorrow nite for a good chat/rant


Hi mate.

Hope all's good and well with you.


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> What we need is another revolution....This is why I think they had that arm amnesty ,we hand in our guns , knifes and such like so we have nothing to fight back with but they are turning there back on our armed services too.....None of this is right ...
> 
> But who are we but Englishmen....
> 
> Lets change the subject.... fftopic:


Absolutely...too much doom and gloom....


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah not bad thanks mate. Just needed to sort some issues out over the last few days. should all be done by tomorrow i hope.


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> :laugh: ......................
> 
> ermmmmm


Haha avi shorts = short = very acceptable


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Thanks it's abit of a clinger, wouldn't be so bad if I hadn't put my back out coughing, damn trapped nerve is causing real issue. Hope ur well...nice new avi ohhhhhh raptordog!!! Ps what is raptordog??? Lol


Its just a handle I got stuck with, used to train dogs for service work (police/ forces/ security etc) and have my

own forum on the subject.

When the dogs were lined up in a row on the field doing ob work someone said they

looked like a pack of Velociraptors (Jurassic park) waiting for the kill command that became

raptors dogs and it just stuck from there.










So nothing mysterious or exiting lol.....


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> My shorts do look like long johns though
> 
> not gonna go for the budgie smuggler look!!


Ll budgie smugglers hmmm not great but peter stringfellow is old and he goes for thongs.


----------



## Classic one

Mr Raptor....doesn't Raptor mean Bird of Prey.... :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Its just a handle I got stuck with, used to train dogs for service work (police/ forces/ security etc) and have my
> 
> own forum on the subject.
> 
> When the dogs were lined up in a row on the field doing ob work someone said they
> 
> looked like a pack of Velociraptors (Jurassic park) waiting for the kill command that became
> 
> raptors dogs and it just stuck from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nothing mysterious or exiting lol.....


Well I dunno guess it sounds kinda exciting if someone can control a whole line of dogs all slavering and snarling growling and waiting to attack but to afraid of u...yh exciting, if it wasn't like this hmmm I'm all anti climaxed now


----------



## Classic one

Well the S**ts hit the fan, but I got off lightly... :innocent:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Their priorities have changed mate.
> 
> Too much red tape. Mainly with Human Rights, immigration, benefit scroungers and the nerdy, geeks of the PC brigade.
> 
> Spending all the dosh on things going on overseas which doesn't have out to do with Joe Public here. We have no say in anything.
> 
> I was never asked if I wanted India to send a fkn rocket to Mars, was you?
> 
> Why do we STILL give so much dosh to these developing nations when our own people live in squalor?
> 
> :sad:


And did u hear they are sending lady gaga to the moon for new year 2015 to perform live!! She's getting trained with NASA all next year for this....what the hell this costs god knows and as for WHY.. Beyond me totally. But bet ya life were paying for that too, worse still if she plays for the 12 o'clock dongs on New Year's Eve iv usuually fallen asleep by then so won't even see it!!!!


----------



## Classic one

Classicone said:


> Well the S**ts hit the fan, but I got off lightly... :innocent:


Forgot our wedding anniversary , will have to make up for it tomorrow...


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> Forgot our wedding anniversary , will have to make up for it tomorrow...


oooops......


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Forgot our wedding anniversary , will have to make up for it tomorrow...


oh dear !


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> oh dear !


That's what I thought ,but not exactly in those words ,I did tell her we go out tomorrow and buy her something then she calmed down, I think I am safe tonight... :whistling:


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Classicone said:


> Forgot our wedding anniversary , will have to make up for it tomorrow...


The funny thing is Mrs DoD and me always forget it and its the work colleagues and m8s who remember it.


----------



## Dudeofdoom

On a funny side note - whilst out walking with lads from work , I somehow managed to crush one of my testicles in the leg of my jeans (no belt and hanging low due to dnp abuse)

which required me to sit down a mo and catch my er breath and hobble back to the office.

No real damage done but quiet funny.


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Forgot our wedding anniversary , will have to make up for it tomorrow...


 ...... :death:


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Its just a handle I got stuck with, used to train dogs for service work (police/ forces/ security etc) and have my
> 
> own forum on the subject.
> 
> When the dogs were lined up in a row on the field doing ob work someone said they
> 
> looked like a pack of Velociraptors (Jurassic park) waiting for the kill command that became
> 
> raptors dogs and it just stuck from there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So nothing mysterious or exiting lol.....


That's great but has anyone ever mentioned that you bear an uncanny resemblance to the actor Sam Neill from the film Jurassic Park....

Must be just this photo of you here taking you dog for a walk in the woods.

The beige hat suits you as well :whistling:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> ...... :death:


I am safe all the sharp things are locked away... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Ouch!!!!!! That is going to cost you mate.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Ouch!!!!!! That is going to cost you mate.


No she's been pretty cool about it.... 

What I am looking forward to is the gym again... :clap:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> No she's been pretty cool about it....
> 
> What I am looking forward to is the gym again... :clap:


Yeah I noticed that your bloods came back all clear :thumb:

So what's the plan for the gym mate?

Has the tiredness stopped now then mate?


----------



## Itsjayman02

Another use for an alcohol wipe !!


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I noticed that your bloods came back all clear :thumb:
> 
> So what's the plan for the gym mate?
> 
> Has the tiredness stopped now then mate?


Right my plans for for the gym are....

Resume my training up to the xmas brake and as I don't think it is open in between the day and new year...

Then start my creatine and pre w/o drink ,I have given myself three months to get into relatively good shape with with about 10/15% bf I am 20%ish now...

I might be hoping for what I believe muscle memory to help kick start my program...

I am eating ok well within my budget as you don't get money on social to cover a great lifestyle ,kids and all the bills too.... :thumbdown:

I am not doing a log maybe a paper one in a notebook...

Any problems along the way Ill ask you lot.... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Right my plans for for the gym are....
> 
> Resume my training up to the xmas brake and as I don't think it is open in between the day and new year...
> 
> Then start my creatine and pre w/o drink ,I have given myself three months to get into relatively good shape with with about 10/15% bf I am 20%ish now...
> 
> I might be hoping for what I believe muscle memory to help kick start my program...
> 
> I am eating ok well within my budget as you don't get money on social to cover a great lifestyle ,kids and all the bills too.... :thumbdown:
> 
> I am not doing a log maybe a paper one in a notebook...
> 
> Any problems along the way Ill ask you lot.... :thumb:


Sounds like a manageable plan mate.

Keep it nice and consistent and you should be good to go


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> Another use for an alcohol wipe !!


Nice to see another dinosaur join the thread :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like a manageable plan mate.
> 
> Keep it nice and consistent and you should be good to go


Andy I did a couple of pics 2 months ago on another thread about bodyfat...

I can see in my head what I need to do to get to where I want to be, If that makes sense...

As for the tiredness Ill just move somemore with the help of my creatine and vits , food and sleep...


----------



## Classic one

Itsjayman02 said:


> Another use for an alcohol wipe !!


An alcohol wipe is that a beer towel on a bar... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Andy I did a couple of pics 2 months ago on another thread about bodyfat...
> 
> I can see in my head what I need to do to get to where I want to be, If that makes sense...
> 
> As for the tiredness Ill just move somemore with the help of my creatine and vits , food and sleep...


Any chance of the pics mate?

If it's in your head and you can focus on it then that is fine. I would write things down though just for your own benefit.

yeah once you get back in the gym it will help with the energy issues for sure.


----------



## Classic one

Right Ill need some Vitamin tabs I know you can get 3 for a tenner at Holl & Barrett :thumbup1: ...I have some HMB but what I have read is useless... :confused1:

Are BCAA any good.... :confused1:


----------



## andyhuggins

To be honest mate I wouldn't use any supps at first. Get into the swing of things again eat the best you can and rest well. You will soon see results.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> To be honest mate I wouldn't use any supps at first. Get into the swing of things again eat the best you can and rest well. You will soon see results.


So Andy are you saying don't start my creatine plus drink from the start.... :confused1:

Just train on my food intake on its own...


----------



## andyhuggins

Yes I would not use the creatine or drink straight away. Keep those for later on as your training progresses.

Exactly just train using the best foods you can.

Train-Eat-Sleep.


----------



## Itsjayman02

Classicone said:


> An alcohol wipe is that a beer towel on a bar... :lol:


Never mate we scousers dont spill a drop !!


----------



## Classic one

Itsjayman02 said:


> Never mate we scousers dont spill a drop !!


AAAHH you drink out the bottle then... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> AAAHH you drink out the bottle then... :lol:


With a straw :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Andy has anyone else been on here this evening.....


----------



## andyhuggins

Don't know mate. Only been on a short while myself.

Maybe they are just lurking :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Don't know mate. Only been on a short while myself.
> 
> Maybe they are just lurking :lol:


Anythings possible... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

@Classicone you in here tomorrow evening mate?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> @Classicone you in here tomorrow evening mate?


I recon so Andy.....Mark.. :thumb:


----------



## Itsjayman02

andyhuggins said:


> With a straw :lol:


An umbrella some fruit and a partridge in a pear tree !!


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Right my plans for for the gym are....
> 
> Resume my training up to the xmas brake and as I don't think it is open in between the day and new year...
> 
> Then start my creatine and pre w/o drink ,I have given myself three months to get into relatively good shape with with about 10/15% bf I am 20%ish now...
> 
> I might be hoping for what I believe muscle memory to help kick start my program...
> 
> I am eating ok well within my budget as you don't get money on social to cover a great lifestyle ,kids and all the bills too.... :thumbdown:
> 
> I am not doing a log maybe a paper one in a notebook...
> 
> Any problems along the way Ill ask you lot.... :thumb:


A good game plan mate.

We are all here to help as you know:thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

That's why I joined this forum Loz.... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I recon so Andy.....Mark.. :thumb:


I will catch up with you then mate.I have to get up early to sort out some unfinished business.

So we can put the world to rights then mate :lol:

Maybe catch you too @Laurieloz and you to @Itsjayman02


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I will catch up with you then mate.I have to get up early to sort out some unfinished business.
> 
> So we can put the world to rights then mate :lol:
> 
> Maybe catch you too @Laurieloz and you to @itsjaymna02


No problem Andy just do your stuff see you Tomorrow mate... :clap:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I will catch up with you then mate.I have to get up early to sort out some unfinished business.
> 
> So we can put the world to rights then mate :lol:
> 
> Maybe catch you too @Laurieloz and you to @Itsjayman02


I'm sorry Andy, but I can't get away. I am at work.

I can just throw in a few likes occasionally.

Can't wait till Christmas


----------



## Itsjayman02

andyhuggins said:


> I will catch up with you then mate.I have to get up early to sort out some unfinished business.
> 
> So we can put the world to rights then mate :lol:
> 
> Maybe catch you too @Laurieloz and you to @Itsjayman02


You will catch this old guy easy mate haha!!


----------



## Classic one

Loz I think he means he,ll be on here tomorrow... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Classicone said:


> Loz I think he means he,ll be on here tomorrow... :lol:


Hows your work going tonight Loz...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Hows your work going tonight Loz...


Oh I'm completely fed up with it mate.

Apart from a break soon, it's just nuts here.

Sorry pal, you did ask:whistling:

I hope Andy doesn't think I'm ignoring him but I just an not getting a rest at the moment and that's why I can't wait till Christmas to just CHILL. God I need it!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Oh I'm completely fed up with it mate.
> 
> Apart from a break soon, it's just nuts here.
> 
> Too much is expected of me and I'm on what is called a Gondola crane, 33ft up in the fkn air putting away bloody hi-viz coats.
> 
> Sorry pal, you did ask:whistling:
> 
> I hopr Andy doesn't think I'm ignoring him but I just don't get a sodding rest at the moment and that's why I can't wait till Christmas to just CHILL. God I need it!


Don't worry mate everyone's busy this time of year , do you work weekends.... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Don't worry mate everyone's busy this time of year , do you work weekends.... :thumb:


No mate. Sun-Thurs nights, 10-6.

Anyway, 5 hours to go then it's weekend! :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> No mate. Sun-Thurs nights, 10-6.
> 
> Anyway, 5 hours to go then it's weekend! :thumb:


Should be dinner time soon I recon....Do you get plenty of discount on safety gear..


----------



## Classic one

Going to call it a night, by all... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Should be dinner time soon I recon....Do you get plenty of discount on safety gear..


Depends what the product is. Usually between 25%-35% off.


----------



## Greshie

Morning all, just a quick swoosh through before I get off to work .... hate these dark dank mornings,

woke up this morning to find the duvet half off the bed so I must have been uber restless during the night !

and it's Friday 13th ... not that it means anything ! 

Have a great day peeps ....


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

Well actually Friday the 13th does mean something to me today...about £200 mg:

The gas fire I got going the other day has gone kaput and we need a new one.

The fitter is doing it next week. Oh...the joys of Christmas, Northern style!

I'm buggering off to the gym to shake away the blues:whistling: before babysitting a 3-year-old cheeky monkey tonight.

Black and blue all over then for sad ol' LaurieLoz! :crying:

Have a nice day all


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys. Hope you are all well and have had a good day?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys. Hope you are all well and have had a good day?


Hi Andy,

Not particularly fab mate, as I mentioned above. Gas fire conked out after six years.

New one to be fitted next week for £220!. Right on Christmas too, never mind.

Been to gym for the big rep stuff which was okay.

How's yourself mate?


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Not particularly fab mate, as I mentioned above. Gas fire conked out after six years.
> 
> New one to be fitted next week for £220!. Right on Christmas too, never mind.
> 
> Been to gym for the big rep stuff which was okay.
> 
> How's yourself mate?


Is that the fire and labour for £220? .. sounds cheap to me! ... assume it was cheaper to replace than to repair, such is the way with things now!


----------



## Greshie

Feeling a bit bushed tonight, busy day at the shop .... feet up tonight, bit of telly, then the same again tomorrow !


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Andy,
> 
> Not particularly fab mate, as I mentioned above. Gas fire conked out after six years.
> 
> New one to be fitted next week for £220!. Right on Christmas too, never mind.
> 
> Been to gym for the big rep stuff which was okay.
> 
> How's yourself mate?


yeah I just read about that mate. not what you want at xmas. Just tell mrs L it's here xmas present :lol:

I will pop into your journal in a bit mate and have a look.

I'm not to bad know thanks mate. Had a pretty crappy couple of days but things seem to be getting better now.

anyway hope we are up for a bit of banter etc tonite?


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Is that the fire and labour for £220? .. sounds cheap to me! ... assume it was cheaper to replace than to repair, such is the way with things now!


Yes mate.

B&Q fire for £165 + fitting. Not bad really.

The part alone would have been £90.

Babysitting soon, so I'll be back later on chaps. If I'm still alive!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Feeling a bit bushed tonight, busy day at the shop .... feet up tonight, bit of telly, then the same again tomorrow !


 @Greshie I have just realised I have no idea what type of shop it is.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Yes mate.
> 
> B&Q fire for £165 + fitting. Not bad really.
> 
> The part alone would have been £90.
> 
> Babysitting soon, so I'll be back later on chaps. If I'm still alive!!
> 
> View attachment 142106


Hopefully catch you later mate


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> yeah I just read about that mate. not what you want at xmas. Just tell mrs L it's here xmas present :lol:
> 
> I will pop into your journal in a bit mate and have a look.
> 
> I'm not to bad know thanks mate. Had a pretty crappy couple of days but things seem to be getting better now.
> 
> anyway hope we are up for a bit of banter etc tonite?


Hope you're on the mend now Andy....

Mrs. LL's Xmas pressie. Haha. Go down very well....not:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Feeling a bit bushed tonight, busy day at the shop .... feet up tonight, bit of telly, then the same again tomorrow !


Soon be Christmas, Greshie.

Do you have much time off?


----------



## andyhuggins

I am fine thax @Laurieloz.

It was just other stuff that had to be sorted :whistling:

Dont be too much of a stranger tonite


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I am fine thax @Laurieloz.
> 
> It was just other stuff that had to be sorted :whistling:
> 
> Dont be too much of a stranger tonite


When little 'un goes to bed later, I'll be on. Can't be helped mate, unfortunately


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> @Greshie I have just realised I have no idea what type of shop it is.


I'm the deputy at the local Age Scotland shop


----------



## Skye666

Hello chaps

Managed a chest session today and abit of cardio the lungs are still croaking and the trapped nerve has eased up due to less coughing but much better first proper gym for a while so I'm no longer a moody cranky mare ...legs tomorrow yayyyy. I don't have enough muscle as it is so u only need a week or so off and u feel back to square one grrrr

Iv been asked to enter a womens boxing match ( yes yikes but I'm up for it) in March so I'm starting training for that next week. And then next year I defo want to compete thinkng of the kent classics which I think is August time iv talked about it long enough and I'm old there can't be more than 4 ppl in my age group surely! Lol

How's everyone else?


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Soon be Christmas, Greshie.
> 
> Do you have much time off?


From the 21st through to 30th  .. a whole 10 days :bounce:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> When little 'un goes to bed later, I'll be on. Can't be helped mate, unfortunately


Hey mate family first and foremost mate :thumb:

Enjoy your time with him.


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> I'm the deputy at the local Age Scotland shop


Do you find business has picked up during this recession?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Do you find business has picked up during this recession?


Difficult to say really, we always do quite well, but our best season is summer with tourists to the region


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate family first and foremost mate :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy your time with him.


Granddaughter tonight mate. Getting prepared for a beating!

@Skye666 I could use some of your boxing skills. Glad your feeling better:thumb:

@Greshie That's a good Christmas break. I've booked a couple of extra days for the new year, so I get that whole week. 24th Dec-5th Jan here


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hello chaps
> 
> Managed a chest session today and abit of cardio the lungs are still croaking and the trapped nerve has eased up due to less coughing but much better first proper gym for a while so I'm no longer a moody cranky mare ...legs tomorrow yayyyy. I don't have enough muscle as it is so u only need a week or so off and u feel back to square one grrrr
> 
> Iv been asked to enter a womens boxing match ( yes yikes but I'm up for it) in March so I'm starting training for that next week. And then next year I defo want to compete thinkng of the kent classics which I think is August time iv talked about it long enough and I'm old there can't be more than 4 ppl in my age group surely! Lol
> 
> How's everyone else?


Glad to here you are on the mend Lady 

The boxing sounds like a good experience to do 

Defo do a show it is a great experience prepping and the show :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Difficult to say really, we always do quite well, but our best season is summer with tourists to the region


Makes sense mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Granddaughter tonight mate. Getting prepared for a beating!
> 
> @Skye666 I could use some of your boxing skills. Glad your feeling better:thumb:
> 
> @Greshie That's a good Christmas break. I've booked a couple of extra days for the new year, so I get that whole week. 24th Dec-5th Jan here


OOPS sorrry mate. Still sounds like you have got your hands full


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> OOPS sorrry mate. Still sounds like you have got your hands full


No worries matey.

I may just have to shoot off here suddenly, when her mother drops her off


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey no probs mate. Totally understand having a g-daughter myself.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hey no probs mate. Totally understand having a g-daughter myself.


They're precious! Here's mine at the fair this year.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> They're precious! Here's mine at the fair this year.
> 
> View attachment 142108


She is a cutty for sure mate. Great smile :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Glad to here you are on the mend Lady
> 
> The boxing sounds like a good experience to do
> 
> Defo do a show it is a great experience prepping and the show :thumb:


Thanks andy

Yh iv dabbled with the boxing before but never actually a proper fight so I'm excited..it's only 4 rounds but I know 3 min feels like an hour just in training so....I wanna start early.

When did u last compete andy? Would u do it again?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Thanks andy
> 
> Yh iv dabbled with the boxing before but never actually a proper fight so I'm excited..it's only 4 rounds but I know 3 min feels like an hour just in training so....I wanna start early.
> 
> When did u last compete andy? Would u do it again?


Where is the fight going to be so we can come and support you maybe?

You going to do a log?

2007-2008 season. I am planning on doing 1or 2 in 2014 to be honest.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Where is the fight going to be so we can come and support you maybe?
> 
> You going to do a log?
> 
> 2007-2008 season. I am planning on doing 1or 2 in 2014 to be honest.


Lol yes all support good!! Kent.

Oh really excellent I get some food prep advice from u that's the hardest bit playing with what works best I can get strict with diet or eat he same thing for weeks and I can stay pretty much the same iv been playing with lots of different things this year and I think it's carbs that my body doesn't work well with I know u need some but for me it needs to be minimal if I want to change.

What u looking to enter next year?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol yes all support good!! Kent.
> 
> Oh really excellent I get some food prep advice from u that's the hardest bit playing with what works best I can get strict with diet or eat he same thing for weeks and I can stay pretty much the same iv been playing with lots of different things this year and I think it's carbs that my body doesn't work well with I know u need some but for me it needs to be minimal if I want to change.
> 
> What u looking to enter next year?


Sounds like a trip to Kent is on then 

Any help I can give you about anything I would only be to willing to offer. Thats what it is all about helping each other.

Probably the ukdfba or npa over 50's category.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 where has your avi gone?


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> You will catch this old guy easy mate haha!!


 @Itsjayman02 This guy is older than you mate :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening Oldies


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Evening Oldies


Evening young lady


----------



## andyhuggins

so what is the hot topic going to be tonight?


----------



## Northern Lass

I'm enjoying my second dose of Boyzone lol


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I'm enjoying my second dose of Boyzone lol


can't say i blame you after your close encounter at the concert :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

I'm off now to get my beauty sleep... night all x


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Hey no probs mate. Totally understand having a g-daughter myself.


OK you guys ,I do feel for you but Identical twin daughters wipe the floor with any problems you may have...


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> I'm enjoying my second dose of Boyzone lol


Another knee trembling night for you then lol.......getting a regular thing this is young lady.... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> so what is the hot topic going to be tonight?


You pick one sir we will try to keep up... :innocent:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I'm off now to get my beauty sleep... night all x


night sweetie


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> OK you guys ,I do feel for you but Identical twin daughters wipe the floor with any problems you may have...


Alright mate. She is not a problem at all. Being a grand dad I can give her back :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Another knee trembling night for you then lol.......getting a regular thing this is young lady.... :lol:


how much more can she take mate :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> You pick one sir we will try to keep up... :innocent:


How has your training changed over the years?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 where has your avi gone?


You mean she actually put one on , well done lass now lets see what you have for us .... :thumbup1:


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> how much more can she take mate :lol:


Don't know mate....at this rate she will be needing blood pressure meds. :laugh:

Best about it half the boy bands are now no longer boys. I mean Boyzone hardly fits the image any more...... :tongue:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> You mean she actually put one on , well done lass now lets see what you have for us .... :thumbup1:


no It went a while ago mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Don't know mate....at this rate she will be needing blood pressure meds. :laugh:
> 
> Best about it half the boy bands are now no longer boys. I mean Boyzone hardly fits the image any more...... :tongue:


LOL mate.


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Don't know mate....at this rate she will be needing blood pressure meds. :laugh:
> 
> Best about it half the boy bands are now no longer boys. I mean Boyzone hardly fits the image any more...... :tongue:


Boyzone who are they... :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> Boyzone who are they... :lol:


When I think of boy bands it jackson 5 and squeeze.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

@raptordog what programme are you using at the moment mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> When I think of boy bands it jackson 5 and squeeze.... :lol:


Jackson 5 epic


----------



## raptordog

In fact...just watched this on youtube.....


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> @raptordog what programme are you using at the moment mate?


Channel 15 Freeveiw... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> In fact...just watched this on youtube.....


OMG that takes me back


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> @raptordog what programme are you using at the moment mate?


Was just going to ask you the same Andy, noticed your thread earlier about the heavy/ light per week training, haven't looked

at the replies yet. You planning on giving this a whirl.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Was just going to ask you the same Andy, noticed your thread earlier about the heavy/ light per week training, haven't looked
> 
> at the replies yet. You planning on giving this a whirl.


Yeah I am mate to be honest. Just to see what happens really.


----------



## andyhuggins

Nothing ventured nothing gained


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Don't know mate....at this rate she will be needing blood pressure meds. :laugh:
> 
> Best about it half the boy bands are now no longer boys. I mean Boyzone hardly fits the image any more...... :tongue:


The Beach Boys are still going...at 70! mg:


----------



## Classic one

Loz you got weekend off.... :lol:


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I am mate to be honest. Just to see what happens really.


You will have to let me know how you go on, would be intresting to hear the results from someone

who knows what he is on with. :thumbup1:

At the moment I am on new ground so to speak, trying to lean gain as much as possible, I know what

I have done in the past, basically a body weight of between 12 stone to 16 stone, but this time I

am going for the slower gain but keeping body fat as low as I can. Its a different ball game and not

as easy as one would think. 

PS sorry for the slow reply's broad bands running like a shower of sh*t tonight.... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> The Beach Boys are still going...at 70! mg:


I hope to be as well :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I hope to be as well :lol:


Not far to go mate:rolleye:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Loz you got weekend off.... :lol:


I thought you had mate :lol:

Since forgetting the anni :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz you got weekend off.... :lol:


Yes mate. I don't work weekends. Nights takes it out of me enough as it is


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> You will have to let me know how you go on, would be intresting to hear the results from someone
> 
> who knows what he is on with. :thumbup1:
> 
> At the moment I am on new ground so to speak, trying to lean gain as much as possible, I know what
> 
> I have done in the past, basically a body weight of between 12 stone to 16 stone, but this time I
> 
> am going for the slower gain but keeping body fat as low as I can. Its a different ball game and not
> 
> as easy as one would think.
> 
> PS sorry for the slow reply's broad bands running like a shower of sh*t tonight.... :whistling:


that is really hard to do mate.

It's all about balancing a fine line between the two.

Keep us posted mate. good luck.

From your avi you will do well on it


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I thought you had mate :lol:
> 
> Since forgetting the anni :lol:


I am ok bought her something nice what she wanted and chose , I am safe now... :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> I am ok bought her something nice what she wanted and chose , I am safe now... :lol:


Bet you slept with one eye open the other night though..... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I am ok bought her something nice what she wanted and chose , I am safe now... :lol:


Close call then mate :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Close call then mate :thumb:


Yes it was touch and go for a while , but I still have all me bits... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Not far to go mate:rolleye:


No only 19 years. probably be dead by then :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Watching a bit of the Bowie night on BBC4 before I go to bed.

What a legend.

Also my favourite album of the year...



His missus is still a babe:wub:

I'll have to turn in now guys. Shattered. Take it easy.


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Bet you slept with one eye open the other night though..... :lol:


I did a check this morning and all was still there... :whistling:


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> that is really hard to do mate.
> 
> It's all about balancing a fine line between the two.
> 
> Keep us posted mate. good luck.
> 
> From your avi you will do well on it


Just planning on keeping to the six week switch ( or until I stall out) heavy 6-10.....then switch to light 12-15, this seems to

work for me, the shock treatment rely hits the spot, just switched to light this week and already feeling myself grow.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Watching a bit of the Bowie night on BBC4 before I go to bed.
> 
> What a legend.
> 
> Also my favourite album of the year...
> 
> View attachment 142117
> View attachment 142118
> 
> 
> His missus is still a babe:wub:
> 
> I'll have to turn in now guys. Shattered. Take it easy.
> View attachment 142119


Good to talk mate. see you tmoz.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Watching a bit of the Bowie night on BBC4 before I go to bed.
> 
> What a legend.
> 
> Also my favourite album of the year...
> 
> View attachment 142117
> View attachment 142118
> 
> 
> His missus is still a babe:wub:
> 
> I'll have to turn in now guys. Shattered. Take it easy.
> View attachment 142119


All that cash and he still has odd eyes... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Yes it was touch and go for a while , but I still have all me bits... :thumb:


So what is the plan then mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Just planning on keeping to the six week switch ( or until I stall out) heavy 6-10.....then switch to light 12-15, this seems to
> 
> work for me, the shock treatment rely hits the spot, just switched to light this week and already feeling myself grow.


that is an awesome programme mate.

It looks to be working well for you :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> So what is the plan then mate?


Just go to the gym and make the IRON move ... :clap:


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice and simple then :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Come on Andy lets see that beer belly of yours.... :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> Just go to the gym and make the IRON move ... :clap:


Something I have learned over the years...you can go heavy/ go light...switch exercises and diet, take supps

and drugs....but the best tool in you armory is consistency....just keep going and stay at it..... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Come on Andy lets see that beer belly of yours.... :lol:


You really don't won't to see that mate. :scared:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Something I have learned over the years...you can go heavy/ go light...switch exercises and diet, take supps
> 
> and drugs....but the best tool in you armory is consistency....just keep going and stay at it..... :thumb:


Consistency is the key for sure mate


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> You really don't won't to see that mate. :scared:


So Andy is there a six pack behind there or is it still trying to get to the surface... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> So Andy is there a six pack behind there or is it still trying to get to the surface... :thumbup1:


Its given up mate :lol:

Where are these pics you said you posted.

Behind the beer gut maybe? :lol:


----------



## Classic one

All joking apart you two look spot on a credit to you both.... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> All joking apart you two look spot on a credit to you both.... :thumb:


Thanks mate.

You are coming across like you want a good rant?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Its given up mate :lol:
> 
> Where are these pics you said you posted.
> 
> Behind the beer gut maybe? :lol:


I an afraid to say sir yep they are but they will come through...

The picks where put on about 2 months ago and I really did not want to put it on but I did..

Ill post a couple tomorrow for your opinion....don't mind the stress from them that's why I am here after all..


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> You are coming across like you want a good rant?


Not at all sir just having fun while scoring for some info... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I an afraid to say sir yep they are but they will come through...
> 
> The picks where put on about 2 months ago and I really did not want to put it on but I did..
> 
> Ill post a couple tomorrow for your opinion....don't mind the stress from them that's why I am here after all..


mate forget the pics.

Get back into your training and enjoy it. Don't put yourself under anymore stress than you already are.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> mate forget the pics.
> 
> Get back into your training and enjoy it. Don't put yourself under anymore stress than you already are.


Not under stress Andy mate , No body can workout and live while under stress ..

I refuse to get stressed out... :clap:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Not under stress Andy mate , No body can workout and live while under stress ..
> 
> I refuse to get stressed out... :clap:


people need a certain amount of stress to function.

so some is all good.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> people need a certain amount of stress to function.
> 
> so some is all good.


I have had enough stress Andy I just concentrate the positive now a days...


----------



## andyhuggins

fair play mate. i know what you mean.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> fair play mate. i know what you mean.


I will get to were I need to be in 3 months or near enough ....

In every rock there is a statue ....Its whats hidden beneath the crap that's the important part ...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> *I will get to were I need to be in 3 months or near enough ...*.
> 
> In every rock there is a statue ....Its whats hidden beneath the crap that's the important part ...


That is the mentality that get you where you want to get too :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

Right lads folding in....work in the morning.... :thumbdown:

Just been reading through the thread by flinty on the mentzer traing. some good points if you fancy a look... 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/249753-mike-mentzer-hit-training.html

Night lads......


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Right lads folding in....work in the morning.... :thumbdown:
> 
> Just been reading through the thread by finty on the menzer traing. some good points if you fancy a look...
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/249753-mike-mentzer-hit-training.html
> 
> Night lads......


Thanks mate. See you tomz.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> That is the mentality that get you where you want to get too :thumb:


I wish it would get me a job though... :lol:

Still at the end of the day we have all have to enjoy the part we play to get the results we are after....


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Right lads folding in....work in the morning.... :thumbdown:
> 
> Just been reading through the thread by flinty on the mentzer traing. some good points if you fancy a look...
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/249753-mike-mentzer-hit-training.html
> 
> Night lads......


Looks like you are RAPIN it in for the night sir.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

> ]I wish it would get me a job though... :lol:
> 
> Still at the end of the day we have all have to enjoy the part we play to get the results we are after....


So do I mate. If I don't get one soon then the house goes .

All we can do is keep trying. that goes for jobs and training.


----------



## Classic one

Right Andy mate had a late night last night so must have a early one tonight...

See you tomorrow sir... :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> So do I mate. If I don't get one soon then the house goes .
> 
> All we can do is keep trying. that goes for jobs and training.


Andy don't think on losing anything ....you must focus on the poz mate you must be worth more than that... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

thanks mate. See you all tomz.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 where has your avi gone?


I took all my pics off here


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

I've just been tweaking my programme to suit my new routine in the new year. I'm especially looking for some new exercises in my journal.

Mrs. LL is getting breakfast for our granddaughtet who stayed last night. I'm about to get up soon.

Gym pull session this morning. I'm quite excited about it because I want to add a couple of new things.

Going out for a drink thisafterlunch with a good friend. Real ale at my local Wetherspoon's is £1.49 a pint at the moment! Don't worry, I won't overdo it, I will be thinking about my fitness! mg:

Have a nice day everyone.

@chris27 I notice you've been looking in mate. Hope all's well with you. Quite a few under 45's in here now by the way.....


----------



## chris27

Laurieloz said:


> Morning all.
> 
> I've just been tweaking my programme to suit my new routine in the new year. I'm especially looking for some new exercises in my journal.
> 
> Mrs. LL is getting breakfast for our granddaughtet who stayed last night. I'm about to get up soon.
> 
> Gym pull session this morning. I'm quite excited about it because I want to add a couple of new things.
> 
> Going out for a drink thisafterlunch with a good friend. Real ale at my local Wetherspoon's is £1.49 a pint at the moment! Don't worry, I won't overdo it, I will be thinking about my fitness! mg:
> 
> Have a nice day everyone.
> 
> @chris27 I notice you've been looking in mate. Hope all's well with you. Quite a few under 45's in here now by the way.....


Thanks for the mention loz , Yea all is good with me mate . This forum seems alot more chilled out which is good to see , I see alot of peeps has been banned that is prob why lol  Hope things are good with you mate and also hope all is well with your mum


----------



## Laurieloz

chris27 said:


> Thanks for the mention loz , Yea all is good with me mate . This forum seems alot more chilled out which is good to see , I see alot of peeps has been banned that is prob why lol  Hope things are good with you mate and also hope all is well with your mum


It's much more relaxed on here now, Chris.

Thanks for asking about my mum. She's steady with things and happy in the care home.

I visit twice a week and take her out if she's fit enough. Thanks mate.

How's life on the farm?


----------



## chris27

Laurieloz said:


> It's much more relaxed on here now, Chris.
> 
> Thanks for asking about my mum. She's steady with things and happy in the care home.
> 
> I visit twice a week and take her out if she's fit enough. Thanks mate.
> 
> How's life on the farm?


Thats good to hear your mums happy loz . All is good on the farm at the mo we are just trying to get all sorted now for xmas so it just leaves the milking to be done (which hopefully wont be me) lol . Im of today so hope to get a look through some journals to see how your all getting on .


----------



## Laurieloz

chris27 said:


> Thats good to hear your mums happy loz . All is good on the farm at the mo we are just trying to get all sorted now for xmas so it just leaves the milking to be done (which hopefully wont be me) lol . Im of today so hope to get a look through some journals to see how your all getting on .


Thanks Chris.

Busy busy for you too I see.

Take care mate and keep posting. It's great to hear from you mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

Right from Monday I am starting my 3 month stint to lose BF and revile my six pack ( I already have one its just covered up ) Plus gain some muscle def along the way.....

I will be using creatine with a pre W/O drink , Now I am not going to pre load as I think that's a crock of s**t , I am just going to use as it says on the packet..

I know its Xmas time and food is flying around , that should be ok as its only going for lets say a fortnight so I don't think ill worry about what I eat..... :lol:

SO that's how Ill be starting.... :clap:


----------



## Classic one

Loz are you going to the gym today.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening guys and gals

I'm off out tonight.... cinema to see The hobbit second part


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> Evening guys and gals
> 
> I'm off out tonight.... cinema to see The hobbit second part


Have a great night Yummy...... :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Have a great night Yummy...... :thumbup1:


Thanks, I sure will hehe


----------



## Greshie

Have a great night !


----------



## Classic one

SO whats on the card for tonight... :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Classicone said:


> Right from Monday I am starting my 3 month stint to lose BF and revile my six pack ( I already have one its just covered up ) Plus gain some muscle def along the way.....
> 
> I will be using creatine with a pre W/O drink , Now I am not going to pre load as I think that's a crock of s**t , I am just going to use as it says on the packet..
> 
> I know its Xmas time and food is flying around , that should be ok as its only going for lets say a fortnight so I don't think ill worry about what I eat..... :lol:
> 
> SO that's how Ill be starting.... :clap:


There's no doubt that any creatine will tell u to pre load ..so u will be doing as it says on the packet!!!


----------



## Classic one

Skye666 said:


> There's no doubt that any creatine will tell u to pre load ..so u will be doing as it says on the packet!!!


Skye it sounds strange that on a packet it tells you to pre load before you administer a more stronger load, That's like saying have a few sandwiches before your main meal... :thumb:

I can see though this is going to be real fun... :rockon:


----------



## Greshie

Watching Strictly and then relaaaaaaaaax for the rest of the evening ... it's been blowing a gale here for most of the day and no one has been around in the town, so been a very disappointing day in the shop but managed to get a lot of raw stock sorted (and mostly ragged!)


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Watching Strictly and then relaaaaaaaaax for the rest of the evening ... it's been blowing a gale here for most of the day and no one has been around in the town, so been a very disappointing day in the shop but managed to get a lot of raw stock sorted (and mostly ragged!)


The wind has started to get up here too....

What type of shop do you work in Greshie...


----------



## Skye666

Classicone said:


> Skye it sounds strange that on a packet it tells you to pre load before you administer a more stronger load, That's like saying have a few sandwiches before your main meal... :thumb:
> 
> I can see though this is going to be real fun... :rockon:


I think with creatine it's about building it's ability to actually start working more efficiently. I did creatine for a while it did add a little bit more strength i found, I know some say about the water retention etc but I didn't see that.


----------



## Classic one

Skye666 said:


> I think with creatine it's about building it's ability to actually start working more efficiently. I did creatine for a while it did add a little bit more strength i found, I know some say about the water retention etc but I didn't see that.


I used it 2 years ago before I had to stop training due to family issues , but when I used it before I felt great It put me on another plane if that makes sense , I was more focused and I didn't have anything like water retention .....

I just cant wait to see if it has the same effect if so I am laughing as I know whats coming and it will be GOOD... :clap:


----------



## Skye666

Classicone said:


> I used it 2 years ago before I had to stop training due to family issues , but when I used it before I felt great It put me on another plane if that makes sense , I was more focused and I didn't have anything like water retention .....
> 
> I just cant wait to see if it has the same effect if so I am laughing as I know whats coming and it will be GOOD... :clap:


Lol another plane?? It was creatine right?? Ur not meant to mix it with 'Lawson coke' and be buzzing of ya head..u know this right. :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Lol another plane?? It was creatine right?? Ur not meant to mix it with 'Lawson coke' and be buzzing of ya head..u know this right. :lol:


PMSL........:laugh:... :lol: ... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Got a bit to catch up on....


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Right from Monday I am starting my 3 month stint to lose BF and revile my six pack ( I already have one its just covered up ) Plus gain some muscle def along the way.....
> 
> I will be using creatine with a pre W/O drink , Now I am not going to pre load as I think that's a crock of s**t , I am just going to use as it says on the packet..
> 
> I know its Xmas time and food is flying around , that should be ok as its only going for lets say a fortnight so I don't think ill worry about what I eat..... :lol:
> 
> SO that's how Ill be starting.... :clap:


Absolutely fantastic post!!!


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz are you going to the gym today.... :thumbup1:


Yep.

Been and gone.

Out and in.

Drink.

Back in.

Posting!


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Evening guys and gals
> 
> I'm off out tonight.... cinema to see The hobbit second part


Suuuuperrr. Enjoy Yummmmms!


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Skye it sounds strange that on a packet it tells you to pre load before you administer a more stronger load, That's like saying have a few sandwiches before your main meal... :thumb:
> 
> I can see though this is going to be real fun... :rockon:


Don't worry 'bout it, mate:cool2:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> I used it 2 years ago before I had to stop training due to family issues , but when I used it before I felt great It put me on another plane if that makes sense , I was more focused and I didn't have anything like water retention .....
> 
> I just cant wait to see if it has the same effect if so I am laughing as I know whats coming and it will be GOOD... :clap:


Fkn 'orrible stuff. Made me feel sh¡te. Ugh:blink:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Don't worry 'bout it, mate:cool2:


loz I don't worry about anything these days, just cant be done with the stress...


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Fkn 'orrible stuff. Made me feel sh¡te. Ugh:blink:


I think certain thing that work well with some folk don't always work with yourself....

Remember everyone's different... :lol: that we must be grateful for...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> loz I don't worry about anything these days, just cant be done with the stress...


I know pal. Creatine is way down on your list of problems.


----------



## raptordog

Just a quick heads up for anyone who is interested....... 

Tried the hot chocolate from go-nutrition.....










Well first thing I realized after reading the instructions was you cannot mix it like traditional hot chocolate which

I was disappointed about, but in all fairness it does state this in the small print on their site if I had cared to

take the time to read it :whistling:

By mix I mean you cannot just throw a scoop in a mug, boil the kettle and add hot water like you can

traditional hot chocolate. You have to pre-mix in a shaker bottle cold then put it in a mug then nuke it

in a microwave, call me idol but its a bit of a p*ss about. 

Other issue is if you over nuke it it cooks and you end up with a dumpling in gravy in a mug..... :lol:

One a plus note it tastes like angel breath....really nice rich choccy taste, not too sweet, goes down well

just before bed... but then again so does Jack Daniels lol.......:laugh:

So I give it 5 out of 10 on the Raptor scale....... :tongue:


----------



## Greshie

I think I'll stick to drinking chocolate or cocoa ...............


----------



## raptordog

@Skye666 ....... Love the new avi :thumbup1: ......looking well girl.....


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> @Skye666 ....... Love the new avi :thumbup1: ......looking well girl.....


I must agree with you on that one sir..... :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> @Skye666 ....... Love the new avi :thumbup1: ......looking well girl.....


Thanks..I'm working at it as are we all ..


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Just a quick heads up for anyone who is interested.......
> 
> Tried the hot chocolate from go-nutrition.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well first thing I realized after reading the instructions was you cannot mix it like traditional hot chocolate which
> 
> I was disappointed about, but in all fairness it does state this in the small print on their site if I had cared to
> 
> take the time to read it :whistling:
> 
> By mix I mean you cannot just throw a scoop in a mug, boil the kettle and add hot water like you can
> 
> traditional hot chocolate. You have to pre-mix in a shaker bottle cold then put it in a mug then nuke it
> 
> in a microwave, call me idol but its a bit of a p*ss about.
> 
> Other issue is if you over nuke it it cooks and you end up with a dumpling in gravy in a mug..... :lol:
> 
> One a plus note it tastes like angel breath....really nice rich choccy taste, not too sweet, goes down well
> 
> just before bed... but then again so does Jack Daniels lol.......:laugh:
> 
> So I give it 5 out of 10 on the Raptor scale....... :tongue:


The thing at the end of the day ...Was it worth the money....Plus the postage???


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> The thing at the end of the day ...Was it worth the money....Plus the postage???


To be honest mate, its got me thinking....

Tried in the past to heat up normal chocolate protein powder, tried always, cup hot water/ flask etc, always just

solidifies and goes lumpy, but its making me think using the pre-mix cool method, then nuking in the micro if

it will do the same job. Will give it ago and let you alls know the outcome......


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> To be honest mate, its got me thinking....
> 
> Tried in the past to heat up normal chocolate protein powder, tried always, cup hot water/ flask etc, always just
> 
> solidifies and goes lumpy, but its making me think using the pre-mix cool method, then nuking in the micro if
> 
> it will do the same job. Will give it ago and let you alls know the outcome......


Raptor have you tried it with coffee...


----------



## Classic one

Another quite night... :rolleye:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Greshie said:


> I think I'll stick to drinking chocolate or cocoa ...............


Hello friend I am thinking you might getting new pants as those look old in fashion. Look like 70s maybe :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Thanks..I'm working at it as are we all ..


Another fan here too, Skye.

You're looking great, my dear:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Got up in the middle of the night to watch the last two episodes of "George Clarke's Amazing Spaces".

The Northumberland tree house is incredible. The way the walls actually part to show the elements of the countryside


----------



## Greshie

Roco Cabanez said:


> Hello friend I am thinking you might getting new pants as those look old in fashion. Look like 70s maybe :whistling:


Well you'd be wrong there Roco ... they are very up to date actually! :wink:


----------



## roadwarrior

Off to the gym now to do back, biceps and abs.

Starting with weighted chins. :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Thanks..I'm working at it as are we all ..


yup. 'nother fan here.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Got up in the middle of the night to watch the last two episodes of "George Clarke's Amazing Spaces".
> 
> The Northumberland tree house is incredible. The way the walls actually part to show the elements of the countryside


If you look carefully the chalet we stayed in recently is in a few shots, at the top of the hill behind it.


----------



## Skye666

Morning all

Thanks guys @Lauriloz and Dirk...very kind of u to say so I have a long way tog oi guess before in look in competition condition but I'm the right track.

How's everyone's Sunday going..I'm heading down the beach with the dog and then nice coffee in the caf that allows dogs!!! Bonus.

Haven great day.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Thanks guys @Lauriloz and Dirk...very kind of u to say so *I have a long way tog oi guess before in look in competition condition but I'm the right track.*
> 
> How's everyone's Sunday going..I'm heading down the beach with the dog and then nice coffee in the caf that allows dogs!!! Bonus.
> 
> Haven great day.


Morning all 

Just a brief visit before I head out to the gym and other stuff today.

@Skye666 Liking the avi  It looks to me you are nearer comp condition than you think.

Who will be popping in this evening? Be nice to have a good old bit of banter later and swap some info etc.

@YummyMummy how was the film?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just a brief visit before I head out to the gym and other stuff today.
> 
> @Skye666 Liking the avi  It looks to me you are nearer comp condition than you think.
> 
> Who will be popping in this evening? Be nice to have a good old bit of banter later and swap some info etc.
> 
> @YummyMummy how was the film?


Film was awesome!! cannot wait for the 3rd part next year 

How was your weekend? doing anything today?

I am off out today with the family for xmas carvery lunch.... MASH POTATOE!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Thanks guys @Lauriloz and Dirk...very kind of u to say so I have a long way tog oi guess before in look in competition condition but I'm the right track.
> 
> How's everyone's Sunday going..I'm heading down the beach with the dog and then nice coffee in the caf that allows dogs!!! Bonus.
> 
> Haven great day.


Skyee looking gorgeous as always....wish I had your body


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Bit of a lie in today as always on a Sunday. I have to sleep in advance due to being at work tonight.

Wife's working o/t at Tesco until 4pm. There's a post-it headed "Big Clean-up" detailing everything I must do today. I shall duly oblige of course.

When my own time eventually materialises, I have some music to add to a couple of memory sticks for friends to do.

A rest day from the gym. Although I will be designing a new training schedule template for the new year. It will include new exercises and revised versions of my existing PPL routines.

Have a great day everybody


----------



## Greshie

Well I snoozed in, had a leisurely workout and have now just showered and finished breakfast... time for a coffee and then deal with a couple of parcels redelivered first thing this morning by Royal Mail, really ought to give the oven a clean and then do a bit of hoovering, this afternoon I think I'll get the heating on in the summer house and loiter in there for a while


----------



## Classic one

Good afternoon peoples on the other hand me got up early ,had my coffees and took the dogs out for a walk before the family woke up...

Then went to the gym for an hour, NOT happy at my new gym it don't feel right..:no:

Ventured back home ,we all got ready to got to there Grand parents..Now hone and sat watching a film with the kids... :clap: :thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> Film was awesome!! cannot wait for the 3rd part next year
> 
> How was your weekend? doing anything today?
> 
> I am off out today with the family for xmas carvery lunch.... MASH POTATOE!!


Yummy dear so was the film worth going to see.... :whistling:

As good as Lord of the Rings...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Good afternoon peoples on the other hand me got up early ,had my coffees and took the dogs out for a walk before the family woke up...
> 
> Then went to the gym for an hour, NOT happy at my new gym it don't feel right..:no:
> 
> Ventured back home ,we all got ready to got to there Grand parents..Now hone and sat watching a film with the kids... :clap: :thumbup1:


A perfect Sunday.

Which is your new gym mate?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> A perfect Sunday.
> 
> Which is your new gym mate?


Muscle world , Trevor street ,Holderness road....:no:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Muscle world , Trevor street ,Holderness road....:no:


Is that near East Hull Baths?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Is that near East Hull Baths?


Yes I think so , that's across the road near the Park.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Yes I think so , that's across the road near the Park.... :thumbup1:


You don't like it. Maybe the apparatus, etc needs getting used to?

You could have a look at Xercise4less, but it's maybe too far away for you


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> You don't like it. Maybe the apparatus, etc needs getting used to?
> 
> You could have a look at Xercise4less, but it's maybe too far away for you


Its not the gear Loz as I have said before most of the chaps are built like Brick S*** Houses and Sometimes its difficult get on the weights or machines.... :nono:

that X4L is a tad too far , I am thinking of going back to Peak Physique....after all every one has a comfort zone.... :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Just trying out this taptalk thing on my phone, eldest lads just put it me on.... 

Christ I either need a bigger phone or some better glasses..... 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Northern Lass

Classicone said:


> Yummy dear so was the film worth going to see.... :whistling:
> 
> As good as Lord of the Rings...


10 times better than lord of the rings... I could actually understand what was going on lol..and I have read the book too so that helps 

I'm a bit of a geek at heart.. I love playing minecraft too


----------



## mrssalvatore

YummyMummy said:


> 10 times better than lord of the rings... I could actually understand what was going on lol..and I have read the book too so that helps
> 
> I'm a bit of a geek at heart.. I love playing minecraft too


I'm to see the second part yet but I am most defiantly going soooonn!!!


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> 10 times better than lord of the rings... I could actually understand what was going on lol..and I have read the book too so that helps
> 
> I'm a bit of a geek at heart.. I love playing minecraft too


Glad you enjoyed it.... 

if it makes you feel better I could never figure out what the hell was going on in lord of the rings..... 

Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Just trying out this taptalk thing on my phone, eldest lads just put it me on....
> 
> Christ I either need a bigger phone or some better glasses.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


:laugh: I can just about manage with my tablet .... using my 'phone is a last resort!


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> :laugh: I can just about manage with my tablet .... using my 'phone is a last resort!


Your not wrong mate, think the phone idea is going out of the window lol...... :lol:

Going to treat myself to a tablet for chrimbo...... going for the Nexus 10, nice big screen for my aging eyes....


----------



## Classic one

What the hell is Tapatalk 2... :confused1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey all how are you all?

hope some are on here tonight as i want to ask a few questions about your training.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Morning all
> 
> Just a brief visit before I head out to the gym and other stuff today.
> 
> @Skye666 Liking the avi  It looks to me you are nearer comp condition than you think.
> 
> Who will be popping in this evening? Be nice to have a good old bit of banter later and swap some info etc.
> 
> @YummyMummy how was the film?


Thanks andy kind of ya to say so...


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Thanks andy kind of ya to say so...


Are you going to compete in 2014?


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> Skyee looking gorgeous as always....wish I had your body


Aww thank you yh...hey don't put urself down u lost **** loads of weight and did excellent in the journal and u continue to do so and juggle everything it's not easy ..ur looking Great too ..


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Aww thank you yh...hey don't put urself down u lost **** loads of weight and did excellent in the journal and u continue to do so and juggle everything it's not easy ..ur looking Great too ..


Agreed


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Aww thank you yh...hey don't put urself down u lost **** loads of weight and did excellent in the journal and u continue to do so and juggle everything it's not easy ..ur looking Great too ..


Thanks hun... Just feeling under the weather... got a rotten cold at the moment. 



andyhuggins said:


> Agreed


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks hun... Just feeling under the weather... got a rotten cold at the moment.


How was lunch and the mashed tatty?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Are you going to compete in 2014?


Yes I'd like to but I don't have any help so it's all trial and error ..I don't fancy bikini let's face it just be slim is all that's required..so looking at figure or physique ..


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> What the hell is Tapatalk 2... :confused1:


Its a app for your mobile phone, its allows you to display and post on forums from your mobile.....


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> How was lunch and the mashed tatty?


disappointing .. NO mash 

but I had to do with roasties dont get me wrong I love them too... but just have some nice carbs was lovely


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Hey all how are you all?
> 
> hope some are on here tonight as i want to ask a few questions about your training.


Well Andy I recon that can be arranged..... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yes I'd like to but I don't have any help so it's all trial and error ..I don't fancy bikini let's face it just be slim is all that's required..so looking at figure or physique ..


In which fed?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> disappointing .. NO mash
> 
> but I had to do with roasties dont get me wrong I love them too... but just have some nice carbs was lovely


yeah when you are on low carbs the carb up is awesome


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Its not the gear Loz as I have said before most of the chaps are built like Brick S*** Houses and Sometimes its difficult get on the weights or machines.... :nono:
> 
> that X4L is a tad too far , I am thinking of going back to Peak Physique....after all every one has a comfort zone.... :lol:


Best way mate. Trial and error sometimes. They didn't ask you to sign an annual contract I hope, or is it a 'pay as you go' gym?


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Well Andy I recon that can be arranged..... :lol:


I will fier away in abit mate. Just getting settled in for a good old chat. Hope your not to tired :lol:


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Its a app for your mobile phone, its allows you to display and post on forums from your mobile.....


God not more Apps..I have enough already and I aint got a clue what most of them do.. :confused1:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> In which fed?


These are what I'm reading up on at the moment coz I hear some not as great as others?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Best way mate. Trial and error sometimes. They didn't ask you to sign an annual contract I hope, or is it a 'pay as you go' gym?


Its a pay as you go gym ....I like to know where I stand and I like to hand over my cash not have it just taken out.....Sorry Its just me... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> These are what I'm reading up on at the moment coz I hear some not as great as others?


Tested or untested?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I will fier away in abit mate. Just getting settled in for a good old chat. Hope your not to tired :lol:


Well Ill have to consult my jar of coffee first... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Just trying out this taptalk thing on my phone, eldest lads just put it me on....
> 
> Christ I either need a bigger phone or some better glasses.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


I put Tapatalk on my phone. It's the only way I can send pictures to the site.

I am still trying unsuccessfully to send YouTube videos and such like though.

I have sent @andyhuggins a copy of my gym programme by email because I can't send the bloody thing to my journal from my phone files.

Sodding nightmare!


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Tested or untested?


Lol untested of course andy ...I'm going to need all the help I can! That's the next stage after Xmas just try and see what result I can get with abit of assistance ..maybe bit of anavar.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Well Ill have to consult my jar of coffee first... :lol:


Make sure it is rocket fuel then mate :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol untested of course andy ...I'm going to need all the help I can! That's the next stage after Xmas just try and see what result I can get with abit of assistance ..maybe bit of anavar.


Have you taken any assistance before?


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Just trying out this taptalk thing on my phone, eldest lads just put it me on....
> 
> Christ I either need a bigger phone or some better glasses.....
> 
> Sent from my HTC Desire using Tapatalk 2


I am in the same boat mate. Fingers like sausages :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Its a pay as you go gym ....I like to know where I stand and I like to hand over my cash not have it just taken out.....Sorry Its just me... :thumb:


That's a good move.

I was umming and arring about X4L after a couple of months, but I like it now I've tailored my routine to the equipment there.


----------



## raptordog

Yes its defiantly not for me Andy...... hoping the 10" tablet will be better.....


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Have you taken any assistance before?


..

No not so far, it's been it's been suggested with my 'type' of physique that this one would prob suit me better. Iv researched it a lot on here and off


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> I am in the same boat mate. Fingers like sausages :lol:


Yes its defiantly not for me Andy...... hoping the 10" tablet will be better.....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Yes its defiantly not for me Andy...... hoping the 10" tablet will be better.....


Should be good to go I believe mate. I have only used my daughters i-pad but found that ok


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> ..
> 
> No not so far, it's been it's been suggested with my 'type' of physique that this one would prob suit me better. Iv researched it a lot on here and off


Have you looked at the tested feds and looked at the show reports/pics and the categories?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> That's a good move.
> 
> I was umming and arring about X4L after a couple of months, but I like it now I've tailored my routine to the equipment there.


I thought that place where you go , you had to pay direct debit....


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> I thought that place where you go , you had to pay direct debit....


It is, but I'm okay with that now since I got used to the gym


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Have you looked at the tested feds and looked at the show reports/pics and the categories?


Iv looked at the pics and categories from the 2012 kent classics, but didn't see any reports? Some seem to have weight/ height categories and I know there's the masters which I'm assuming I'd go for those women looked damn good and there were more of them

Than I thought there would be in that category. It is like a minefield trying to find what your looking for I found stacks of info and pics on the guys stuff, just seems harder for everything concerning women inc steroid use. Not sure if that's because the women just don't talk about it or it's just a taboo thing. ........ Still


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Iv looked at the pics and categories from the 2012 kent classics, but didn't see any reports? Some seem to have weight/ height categories and I know there's the masters which I'm assuming I'd go for those women looked damn good and there were more of them
> 
> Than I thought there would be in that category. It is like a minefield trying to find what your looking for I found stacks of info and pics on the guys stuff, just seems harder for everything concerning women inc steroid use. Not sure if that's because the women just don't talk about it or it's just a taboo thing. ........ Still


look at the NPA and UKDFBA and BNBF sites. They have show reports and pics. Also category info. Let me know what you think please.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> It is, but I'm okay with that now since I got used to the gym


To be honest with you Loz I am seriously thinking on going back to my old gym , why try to focus on a good workout when you can be in a place you are happy with and have a dynamite workout... :thumb:

Well you know what I mean .... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Are you comfy in your old gym mate?


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Iv looked at the pics and categories from the 2012 kent classics, but didn't see any reports? Some seem to have weight/ height categories and I know there's the masters which I'm assuming I'd go for those women looked damn good and there were more of them
> 
> Than I thought there would be in that category. It is like a minefield trying to find what your looking for I found stacks of info and pics on the guys stuff, just seems harder for everything concerning women inc steroid use. Not sure if that's because the women just don't talk about it or it's just a taboo thing. ........ Still


Have you considered the WBFF? They have lots of categories to look at.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Are you comfy in your old gym mate?


YEP I am afraid so Andy , I am going to re-join Tomorrow...


----------



## andyhuggins

If your comfy I don't see why you left. Is that the one with the big lads in?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> look at the NPA and UKDFBA and BNBF sites. They have show reports and pics. Also category info. Let me know what you think please.


Will do andy thanks


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> Have you considered the WBFF? They have lots of categories to look at.


Il have a look thank you


----------



## roadwarrior

@Skye666

Some of the WBFF competitors:

http://wbffshows.com/athletes/divas/


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Yes its defiantly not for me Andy...... hoping the 10" tablet will be better.....


Specsavers?? :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> To be honest with you Loz I am seriously thinking on going back to my old gym , why try to focus on a good workout when you can be in a place you are happy with and have a dynamite workout... :thumb:
> 
> Well you know what I mean .... :thumb:


Do it mate. Stick to what you're happy with.

I only left Fitness First because they closed down


----------



## Northern Lass

roadwarrior said:


> @Skye666
> 
> Some of the WBFF competitors:
> 
> http://wbffshows.com/athletes/divas/


I'm def going to need surgery..:eek:


----------



## Laurieloz

I don't think Andy received my email? :confused1:


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> @Skye666
> 
> Some of the WBFF competitors:
> 
> http://wbffshows.com/athletes/divas/


Wow lots of different looks there.


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> I'm def going to need surgery..:eek:


They even make me feel less adequate lol

What u doing for diet at mo??


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I don't think Andy received my email? :confused1:


Didn't you get my reply mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

roadwarrior said:


> @Skye666
> 
> Some of the WBFF competitors:
> 
> http://wbffshows.com/athletes/divas/


Is it a tested or untested fed mate?


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> They even make me feel less adequate lol
> 
> What u doing for diet at mo??


I just want a flat stomach  ... I cant look back but I wished I never ate like a pig when I was expecting my son


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I'm def going to need surgery..:eek:





Skye666 said:


> They even make me feel less adequate lol
> 
> What u doing for diet at mo??


Ladies don't start to doubt yourselves. look at all the feds and research them. You can both do it just have faith.


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I just want a flat stomach  ... I cant look back but I wished I never ate like a pig when I was expecting my son


All things can be achieved they just take time.


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> I just want a flat stomach  ... I cant look back but I wished I never ate like a pig when I was expecting my son


If ur diet tight now it will go just like anything isn't it takes time. When u look at some transformations they are ncredible it shows it can be done...keep looking at them for motivation!


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Specsavers?? :lol:


You could be right.... :thumbup1:

The old peepers ain't wot they used to be...  .....till I get some, any chance of a wallpaper size avatar..... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> You could be right.... :thumbup1:
> 
> The old peepers ain't wot they used to be...  .....till I get some, any chance of a wallpaper size avatar..... :lol:


See where your coming from mate :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> You could be right.... :thumbup1:
> 
> The old peepers ain't wot they used to be...  .....till I get some, any chance of a wallpaper size avatar..... :lol:


Haha in a word. NO .....it would cause fitting we can't have that.


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> If ur diet tight now it will go just like anything isn't it takes time. When u look at some transformations they are ncredible it shows it can be done...keep looking at them for motivation!


Your right hun...

Today I went out with family and I have an 'aunty' I wouldnt call her that because I don't class her as family we're not close at all and she never phones or sends birthday cards. But we always see each other once a year. Now If you haven't seen me in a long time you prob wouldn't recognise me. Never even mentioned weight loss... she didn't even talk to me so there you go ... :huh:


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Haha in a word. NO .....it would cause fitting we can't have that.


Looks like spec-savers first thing in the morning then...... :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

I find my eyes go funny now if I look at writing I do that thing that happens when u get old...reading a txt and u pull head back away from phone and squint it's all a big splodge...when the hell do these things start happening it's like they creep up, and don't get me started on night driving! Lol


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Your right hun...
> 
> Today I went out with family and I have an 'aunty' I wouldnt call her that because I don't class her as family we're not close at all and she never phones or sends birthday cards. But we always see each other once a year. Now If you haven't seen me in a long time you prob wouldn't recognise me. Never even mentioned weight loss... she didn't even talk to me so there you go ... :huh:


Ever thought she may be jealous of what you have achieved?


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> You could be right.... :thumbup1:
> 
> The old peepers ain't wot they used to be...  .....till I get some, any chance of a wallpaper size avatar..... :lol:


Specsavers wont help eventually, I have to peer over mine to read small print .................


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> Your right hun...
> 
> Today I went out with family and I have an 'aunty' I wouldnt call her that because I don't class her as family we're not close at all and she never phones or sends birthday cards. But we always see each other once a year. Now If you haven't seen me in a long time you prob wouldn't recognise me. Never even mentioned weight loss... she didn't even talk to me so there you go ... :huh:


U have to remember ppl always feel crap about themselves so sometimes they won't praise u it's their issue. I have women that do it to me or comment coz I eat my own food but instead of saying something like...that's dedication, or even ask me why, they prefer to say...no wonder ur so small. U Don't eat much! But that could be my 3 rd meal already !! Or I'm lucky I'm slim, it's all really that they have their own issues and can't be as dedicated as u for loosing the weight so they either ignore u or throw a negative look at it like that.


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> I find my eyes go funny now if I look at writing I do that thing that happens when u get old...reading a txt and u pull head back away from phone and squint it's all a big splodge...when the hell do these things start happening it's like they creep up, and don't get me started on night driving! Lol


Its just the close up things for me, fine with log distance, reading signs/ reg plates etc.

The Doc told me as we get to a certain age that the eyes become focused at close range to one fixed point, if

this point is say 2 feet away you can actually see it clearly but its too far away to read, even if you were in your twenty's you

could not read the small print at that distance....


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Ever thought she may be jealous of what you have achieved?


Probably is... most people are tbh (i'm not big headed or anything lol)


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> U have to remember ppl always feel crap about themselves so sometimes they won't praise u it's their issue. I have women that do it to me or comment coz I eat my own food but instead of saying something like...that's dedication, or even ask me why, they prefer to say...no wonder ur so small. U Don't eat much! But that could be my 3 rd meal already !! Or I'm lucky I'm slim, it's all really that they have their own issues and can't be as dedicated as u for loosing the weight so they either ignore u or throw a negative look at it like that.


Well put :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Its just the close up things for me, fine with log distance, reading signs/ reg plates etc.
> 
> The Doc told me as we get to a certain age that the eyes become focused at close range to one fixed point, if
> 
> this point is say 2 feet away you can actually see it clearly but its too far away to read, even if you were in your twenty's you
> 
> could not read the small print at that distance....


He just wanted to make u feel better  .


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Its just the close up things for me, fine with log distance, reading signs/ reg plates etc.
> 
> The Doc told me as we get to a certain age that the eyes become focused at close range to one fixed point, if
> 
> this point is say 2 feet away you can actually see it clearly but its too far away to read, even if you were in your twenty's you
> 
> could not read the small print at that distance....


I am the opposite mate. Good close up. **** at a distance.


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> U have to remember ppl always feel crap about themselves so sometimes they won't praise u it's their issue. I have women that do it to me or comment coz I eat my own food but instead of saying something like...that's dedication, or even ask me why, they prefer to say...no wonder ur so small. U Don't eat much! But that could be my 3 rd meal already !! Or I'm lucky I'm slim, it's all really that they have their own issues and can't be as dedicated as u for loosing the weight so they either ignore u or throw a negative look at it like that.


lol.... looks like we're in the same boat :laugh:

I get...' you eat 5 meals a day  !!??'

' Don't loose any more weight'

' You look good the way you are now, please don't loose anymore'

I've even had....

' you'll prob put it all back on again' NO WAY!!!


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Looks like spec-savers first thing in the morning then...... :tongue:


They do hearing aids too... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Classicone said:


> They do hearing aids too... :lol:


What about built up shoe..I need them at 5'3 and shrinking lol


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> They do hearing aids too... :lol:


What you say mate......didn't quite catch that....... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Probably is... most people are tbh (i'm not big headed or anything lol)


That is my point exactly. Most people are jealous and you should be proud of what you have achieved. Don't put yourself down


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> They do hearing aids too... :lol:


PARDON :lol:


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> What you say mate......didn't quite catch that....... :lol:


Pardon.. :lol:


----------



## Classic one

GOD STEREO :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> GOD STEREO :lol:


LMFAO


----------



## Classic one

Dose anyone take anything besides water in to the gym , juice or performance drink...


----------



## raptordog

Right folks.... just off to try out my new toy...... :thumbup1:










First thing I have notice, it takes up most of the kitchen side, dam big thing...arh well at least I

can get more on it ....... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Dose anyone take anything besides water in to the gym , juice or performance drink...


It is either water or a mix of water and BCAA depending.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Right folks.... just off to try out my new toy...... :thumbup1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing I have notice, it takes up most of the kitchen side, dam big thing...arh well at least I
> 
> can get more on it ....... :lol:


JEALOUS :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> What about built up shoe..I need them at 5'3 and shrinking lol


once you get those heels on for the stage you will be 10 feet tall


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Right folks.... just off to try out my new toy...... :thumbup1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First thing I have notice, it takes up most of the kitchen side, dam big thing...arh well at least I
> 
> can get more on it ....... :lol:


ARH I see you got a better camra with a bigger memory card....:cool:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> once you get those heels on for the stage you will be 10 feet tall


Oh yh...porn shoe wit wooooo.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Laurieloz you at work tonight?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Oh yh...porn shoe wit wooooo.


Don't get this old boys mind racing :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> JEALOUS :thumb:


I have a good camera already.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

What training programmes are you ladies and gents using at the moment or going to be using in 2014?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> What training programmes are you ladies and gents using at the moment or going to be using in 2014?


I was thinking Go to the gym sling a few weights around then go home... :lol:

Seriously I was thinking of doing five days with weekends off....

One hour to hour and half....


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> What training programmes are you ladies and gents using at the moment or going to be using in 2014?


Just sticking with what am doing at the moment Andy......the heavy/ light 6 week split, that's also a 4 day split

over a 3 day week, so one week is always different to the next....


----------



## Northern Lass

Next year...

Train 4 days a week... high volume


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I was thinking Go to the gym sling a few weights around then go home... :lol:
> 
> Seriously I was thinking of doing five days with weekends off....
> 
> One hour to hour and half....


So a 5 day split then or not?


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Just sticking with what am doing at the moment Andy......the heavy/ light 6 week split, that's also a 4 day split
> 
> over a 3 day week, so one week is always different to the next....


You using PPL mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Next year...
> 
> Train 4 days a week... high volume


So is that chest, back,shoulders and legs?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> So is that chest, back,shoulders and legs?
> 
> yes something like that.. I was even thinking of adding an extra day with ARMS


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> yes something like that.. I was even thinking of adding an extra day with ARMS


At this stage I would stay with the 4 day split.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> So a 5 day split then or not?


Look Andy I have been doing weight on and off for some years...But I have no Idea what you are on about,I just went enjoyed myself with no routeing what so ever but it seemed to work for me....

That's the main reason I am here, to get some advise on a good routine I can live with ....

I am out off work and have too much time on my hands so any Ideas will be gratefully taken on board...

If you might have noticed mate I ask a lot of questions which most chaps would know....


----------



## andyhuggins

Well at the moment I am doing a 4 day split. But come Jan i am thinking of doing PPL twice a week.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> You using PPL mate?


Day Monday................................chest/ biceps

Day Wednesday.......................... Back

Day Friday..................................shoulders/ triceps

Day monday (following week)......... legs

and so on....

Rest day between every session.... legs and back have there own days as they are the biggest muscle groups... 

Also found for me the traditional for instance chest /triceps is less affective, don't like to pre- exhaust, cannot give my all

in the specific muscle group if I do...... like to go full out and blast with everything I got .....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Look Andy I have been doing weight on and off for some years...But I have no Idea what you are on about,I just went enjoyed myself with no routeing what so ever but it seemed to work for me....
> 
> That's the main reason I am here, to get some advise on a good routine I can live with ....
> 
> I am out off work and have too much time on my hands so any Ideas will be gratefully taken on board...
> 
> If you might have noticed mate I ask a lot of questions which most chaps would know....


WTF that's a bit of a harsh post mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Day Monday................................chest/ biceps
> 
> Day Wednesday.......................... Back
> 
> Day Friday..................................shoulders/ triceps
> 
> Day monday (following week)......... legs
> 
> and so on....
> 
> Rest day between every session.... legs and back have there own days as they are the biggest muscle groups...
> 
> Also found for me the traditional for instance chest /triceps is less affective, don't like to pre- exhaust, cannot give my all
> 
> in the specific muscle group if I do...... like to go full out and blast with everything I got .....


I have used that myself mate. A good routine.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Didn't you get my reply mate?


No mate, nothing here


----------



## andyhuggins

What diet do you people use if any?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> No mate, nothing here


E-mail mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

There are a few things I would change by the way.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> WTF that's a bit of a harsh post mate?


Over the years Andy I have read books /mags on training then gone off and played in the gym which at one time I thought was my second home when I was younger...

I have never done any drugs to do with BB or at any other time , protein and creatine where the only other things I took ...well there was some BB tablets I took with the creatine and they made me train like hell, then there was the Lean Degree weight lost tabs with the creatine...

Pretty boring really ....


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Wow lots of different looks there.


The trick is picking the right class to suit your body type.



andyhuggins said:


> Is it a tested or untested fed mate?


Both but this is the best fed for the more natural look.

If I was going to enter again then this would be the fed for my body type.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> I have used that myself mate. A good routine.


Always try and hit failure on main set, training partner/ spotter a must on benching, can get away with it on machines.

Positive failure...then throw in a couple of forced negatives just to finish the job off...after that its done muscle fully

fatigued pointless doing anymore.....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Over the years Andy I have read books /mags on training then gone off and played in the gym which at one time I thought was my second home when I was younger...
> 
> I have never done any drugs to do with BB or at any other time , protein and creatine where the only other things I took ...well there was some BB tablets I took with the creatine and they made me train like hell, then there was the Lean Degree weight lost tabs with the creatine...
> 
> Pretty boring really ....


Not boring at all mate.

I have never taken any AAS etc.

The thing is to get a routine you are happy with and enjoy and go and do the best you can.


----------



## roadwarrior

andyhuggins said:


> What diet do you people use if any?


I only monitor fat intake.


----------



## andyhuggins

roadwarrior said:


> The trick is picking the right class to suit your body type.
> 
> Both but this is the best fed for the more natural look.
> 
> If I was going to enter again then this would be the fed for my body type.


Sorry to ask mate but how can it be a tested and untested fed?


----------



## Greshie

3 day split PPL for me (Push Pull Legs, though there have been a few arguments in my journal whether some of the assistance exercises I do are on the right day but it's my workout so I do as I please!)

At the moment

Day One - Pull:- Deads, Pulldowns, lateral raises, ez curls, 3 stage curls

Day Two - Push:- Bench, Military Press, Incline DB bench, decline DB bench

Day Three - Legs:- Squats, db lunges, good mornings, calf raises, bw bulgarian sqauts.

Been doing this for nearly six months and very happy with the basic format, keeping the main lifts the same but sometimes mix around the assistances


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Always try and hit failure on main set, training partner/ spotter a must on benching, can get away with it on machines.
> 
> Positive failure...then throw in a couple of forced negatives just to finish the job off...after that its done muscle fully
> 
> fatigued pointless doing anymore.....


Man after my own heart mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

roadwarrior said:


> I only monitor fat intake.


Why is that mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> E-mail mate?


What? It was an email. You said you received it.

It's not important, only my training routine. Doesn't matter mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> 3 day split PPL for me (Push Pull Legs, though there have been a few arguments in my journal whether some of the assistance exercises I do are on the right day but it's my workout so I do as I please!)
> 
> At the moment
> 
> Day One - Pull:- Deads, Pulldowns, lateral raises, ez curls, 3 stage curls
> 
> Day Two - Push:- Bench, Military Press, Incline DB bench, decline DB bench
> 
> Day Three - Legs:- Squats, db lunges, good mornings, calf raises, bw bulgarian sqauts.
> 
> Been doing this for nearly six months and very happy with the basic format, keeping the main lifts the same but sometimes mix around the assistances


Good way of thinking mate. If it suits you and you are happy then f**k everyone else. It is your body


----------



## Laurieloz

I don't need to follow a trend here tonight. My routine is available to see in my journal which people can look at if they are interested


----------



## Classic one

BCAA and HMD what you opinion on them....


----------



## roadwarrior

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry to ask mate but how can it be a tested and untested fed?


My bad.

It must be getting late.

I read it as natural or not natural fed.

That's what you get by posting whilst trying to watch The Wolverine.

TBH I'm not sure. I know some girls who have entered and the are completely natural (no breast implants either) and have done really well.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> What? It was an email. You said you received it.
> 
> It's not important, only my training routine. Doesn't matter mate


It does matter mate. I have just been able to download it mate for some reason. I would alter a few things though.


----------



## raptordog

roadwarrior said:


> I only monitor fat intake.


Protein for me first...then adjust fats and carbs.....carbs seem to be the biggest adjusting factor for me, for bulking or leaning out...


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I don't need to follow a trend here tonight. My routine is available to see in my journal which people can look at if they are interested


 @Laurieloz I hve just got the e-mail please read the above posts.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> BCAA and HMD what you opinion on them....


It all depends on what your diet is like mate and what you want to achieve?


----------



## andyhuggins

roadwarrior said:


> My bad.
> 
> It must be getting late.
> 
> I read it as natural or not natural fed.
> 
> That's what you get by posting whilst trying to watch The Wolverine.
> 
> TBH I'm not sure. I know some girls who have entered and the are completely natural (no breast implants either) and have done really well.


I'll have a look and see what the rules are mate thanks.


----------



## roadwarrior

andyhuggins said:


> Why is that mate?


It's the only thing that makes or brakes me.

I've never counted calories or cut carbs even for shows.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Protein for me first...then adjust fats and carbs.....carbs seem to be the biggest adjusting factor for me, for bulking or leaning out...


F**k me mate you must be my twin :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

roadwarrior said:


> It's the only thing that makes or brakes me.
> 
> I've never counted calories or cut carbs even for shows.


You are one lucky man then mate.

What shows you entered then mate out of interest?


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> I don't need to follow a trend here tonight. My routine is available to see in my journal which people can look at if they are interested


Whats up? :huh:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> It all depends on what your diet is like mate and what you want to achieve?


Right when I played at the gym last time I did not have a diet....Home made curries with chicken some pasta and rice <drinks Larger and my drink what I got from the gym which was in a small bottle and they added water....

Plus my creatine and the rest you know from here...

I have the determination to get what I would like within reason..

Raptors chest and arms your waist ... :thumb:


----------



## roadwarrior

andyhuggins said:


> You are one lucky man then mate.
> 
> What shows you entered then mate out of interest?


I've entered in WPF and NABBA up to Novice Mr Britain.


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Whats up? :huh:


Exactly lady?


----------



## andyhuggins

roadwarrior said:


> I've entered in WPF and NABBA up to Novice Mr Britain.


By the way I was not having a dig. I was just curious.

Is that your avi?


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Right when I played at the gym last time I did not have a diet....Home made curries with chicken some pasta and rice <drinks Larger and my drink what I got from the gym which was in a small bottle and they added water....
> 
> Plus my creatine and the rest you know from here...
> 
> I have the determination to get what I would like within reason..
> 
> Raptors chest and arms your waist ... :thumb:


Fir play to you mate.

You need to strip things back to the basics and start with fresh mind.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Fir play to you mate.
> 
> You need to strip things back to the basics and start with fresh mind.


Fogot to add that small bottle had some powder in and tasted of orange will that have been a pre w/o drink...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Fogot to add that small bottle had some powder in and tasted of orange will that have been a pre w/o drink...


I have no idea mate. Could have been some old skool stuff.

anyway don't live in the past think of the future.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I have no idea mate. Could have been some old skool stuff.
> 
> anyway don't live in the past think of the future.


Anyway tomorrow start my creatine weather at the gym or not... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

So are you loading or not?

Why are you not going to the gym?


----------



## andyhuggins

@raptordog

@Skye666

What diets do you use if any?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> So are you loading or not?
> 
> Why are you not going to the gym?


Andy why load, I am just going at it ...No small measures cant see the point you might as well start by taking the full 5g, As you are using the stuff anyways , If that makes sense... :thumb:

Yes ill be there.... :bounce:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> It does matter mate. I have just been able to download it mate for some reason. I would alter a few things though.


What should I alter mate?

This works ideally for me but I'm always grateful for suggestions.


----------



## roadwarrior

andyhuggins said:


> By the way I was not having a dig. I was just curious.
> 
> Is that your avi?


It never crossed my mind you were having a dig.

Yep! That's me.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Andy why load, I am just going at it ...No small measures cant see the point you might as well start by taking the full 5g, As you are using the stuff anyways , If that makes sense... :thumb:
> 
> Yes ill be there.... :bounce:


loading means you take way more than 5grms a day just to saturate the muscles. then you maintain on5grms a day to keep the dose up.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> What should I alter mate?
> 
> This works ideally for me but I'm always grateful for suggestions.


If it is working then mate. I wont mess with it.


----------



## andyhuggins

roadwarrior said:


> It never crossed my mind you were having a dig.
> 
> Yep! That's me.[
> 
> Respect to you mate :thumb:
> 
> Is it a recent avi and how old are you if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> loading means you take way more than 5grms a day just to saturate the muscles. then you maintain on5grms a day to keep the dose up.


Andy just been reading the back of my creatine packet it just says take 1 level tea spoon 5 grams daily and the make is Qualitine Gaspari Nutrition and it dose not say anything about loading with any more....

Now this is why I ask questions......

How much would you suggest.... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

just stick with the 5grms daily. Over the course of the month you will achieve the same outcome.


----------



## andyhuggins

anything above saturation point will just get p***ed out in basic terms.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> just stick with the 5grms daily. Over the course of the month you will achieve the same outcome.


Cheers Andy theres only 20 servings in my packet...I will be getting some more ..

My gym has a shop there too...


----------



## andyhuggins

Have you looked on line mate?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Have you looked on line mate?


Yes Andy even on here but the P&P puts the price up even more ...:no:

That's why I have not tried much ....The cost off things Have gone up stupid amounts...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Yes Andy even on here but the P&P puts the price up even more ...:no:
> 
> That's why I have not tried much ....The cost off things Have gone up stupid amounts...[/QU
> 
> Its the vat mate :cursing:


----------



## Classic one

How long have you been training Andy..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> If it is working then mate. I wont mess with it.


I'm still happy for your comments.


----------



## roadwarrior

andyhuggins said:


> Not sure but that was around early 90's.
> 
> I'm 45 in January.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I'm still happy for your comments.


Once it stops working then change it mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

roadwarrior said:


> Fair play mate from an over 50's member.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> How long have you been training Andy..... :thumbup1:


training seriously about 10 yrs. Late starter :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> training seriously about 10 yrs. Late starter :lol:


You look bloody well mate.... :thumb:

You had any brakes during that time..


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> You look bloody well mate.... :thumb:
> 
> You had any brakes during that time..


A couple just after the comps. I just needed time to re-assess things.


----------



## Classic one

I am planning on posting a front and back torso pictures...

So you can see my fatness ...

All mine is on my belly and chest.... :nono:


----------



## Classic one

Loz are you still on here.... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Whats up? :huh:


Nothing, Yums. I don't have time tonight to rewrite my journal info on here.

I'm just mentioning that it's all in there if people want to read it or not.

There's nothing up at all. I'm happy


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz are you still on here.... :lol:


Mate. I'm trying so hard to be on here talking while I'm working but it's not easy.

I will catch up and answer all the podt quotes later on.

Sorry


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I am planning on posting a front and back torso pictures...
> 
> So you can see my fatness ...
> 
> All mine is on my belly and chest.... :nono:


Why are you shouting?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Mate. I'm trying so hard to be on here talking while I'm working but it's not easy.
> 
> I will catch up and answer all the podt quotes later on.
> 
> Sorry


NO worries chief you do what you have too... :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> BCAA and HMD what you opinion on them....


BCAA: Would sip during workout to drip feed.

HMB: Personally wouldn't spend my money on this. Would prefer to spend it on whey and creatine.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> BCAA: Would sip during workout to drip feed.
> 
> HMB: Personally wouldn't spend my money on this. Would prefer to spend it on whey and creatine.


Agreed


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> Raptors chest and arms your waist ... :thumb:


And my head


----------



## dt36

roadwarrior said:


> I've entered in WPF and NABBA up to Novice Mr Britain.


Where did you enter in the WPF @roadwarrior ?


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> And my head


Which one :lol:


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> BCAA: Would sip during workout to drip feed.
> 
> HMB: Personally wouldn't spend my money on this. Would prefer to spend it on whey and creatine.


I already have some HMB it was cheap enough but I should have read more about the stuff....Its useless isn't it...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I already have some HMB it was cheap enough but I should have read more about the stuff....Its useless isn't it...


YEP


----------



## dt36

roadwarrior said:


> It never crossed my mind you were having a dig.
> 
> Yep! That's me.


Looking sharp buddy, fair play


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> YEP


In the bin it goes.... :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> Andy just been reading the back of my creatine packet it just says take 1 level tea spoon 5 grams daily and the make is Qualitine Gaspari Nutrition and it dose not say anything about loading with any more....
> 
> Now this is why I ask questions......How much would you suggest.... :thumbup1:


I've tried both methods and now don't bother to load. Within about a week, I will go up in scale weight by about 5 to 7ibs either way.


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> I've tried both methods and now don't bother to load. Within about a week, I will go up in scale weight by about 5 to 7ibs either way.


So how will it effect a mere mortal such as myself... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> I've tried both methods and now don't bother to load. Within about a week, I will go up in scale weight by about 5 to 7ibs either way.


Exactly. why waste the time loading.


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> So how will it effect a mere mortal such as myself... :thumbup1:


Just crack on with 5g a day. This should be fine and we are all the same mate...


----------



## andyhuggins

@Classicone what is your training programme and your diet to acheive your goals?


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm sorry fellas but I may have to stop posting when I'm at work.

It's frustrating trying to keep up and then being asked where I am.

No hard feelings....and pleeeeease....don't take it the wrong way fellas.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Just crack on with 5g a day. This should be fine and we are all the same mate...


As above


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I'm sorry fellas but I may have to stop posting when I'm at work.
> 
> It's frustrating trying to keep up and then being asked where I am.
> 
> No hard feelings....and pleeeeease....don't take it the wrong way fellas.


No worries mate. work brings the pounds in. So that has to come first.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> No worries mate. work brings the pounds in. So that has to come first.


Ha. They come in and immediately get swallowed up!


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> @Classicone what is your training programme and your diet to acheive your goals?


 :bounce:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Ha. They come in and immediately get swallowed up!


The worst thing is when they come in and you don't have the pounds to settle the bills.


----------



## Classic one

Right you chaps going to call it a night , got a busy day tomorrow...

Chat some more tomorrow evening unless I get time during the day...

Thanks for the info... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> The worst thing is when they come in and you don't have the pounds to settle the bills.


Hell, I'm sorry bud. I don't think sometimesmg:


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> @Classicone what is your training programme and your diet to acheive your goals?


 :bounce:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Hell, I'm sorry bud. I don't think sometimesmg:


no worries mate.

it is my **** and i will have to deal with it.

You have problems too mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> :bounce:


 :blink:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> :blink:


LOL


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> @raptordog
> 
> @Skye666
> 
> What diets do you use if any?


To be honest Andy, I no longer do a strict diet, always believed that diet is 70% of bodybuilding and its probably true.

You yourself will know this coming up to a comp, extreme determination and dedication is required... and hats off to the guys who

have to go through this. Up most respect..... :thumbup1:

I have starved myself to a unhealthy degree, then eaten that much food I have thrown up in the past...both ends of the scales so

to speak. It does get you where you want to be if you can stick it, but the question is really where do you want to be.

I have become accustomed to eating healthy, I like most healthy foods, chicken/fish/ rice/ pasta the usual training diet, but

I also like a KFC/ Chinese takeaway and have a sweet tooth, oh yes then there is the beer lol.

So for me now I reckon if I behave 70% of the time eating sensibly keeping things in moderation, then have the odd

takeaway, beer, choccy bar i can remain on track, and doing it this way keeps me a lot happier too.

The other night I had a craving and sat down and ate a full family size trifle that feeds six, not a good thing to do I now, but

I did not die and guess what it did not make one bit of difference to my waistline, now do that every night and it would

be a different matter. :whistling:

Always make sure I get 100 grms of protein through 1 single shake consumed through out the day, rest of protein comes

from real food, fats i don't worry too much about within reason, carbs I use to be where I want to be on the scales or in

the mirror. That's it for me really, multi vit if I remember to take them lol. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> To be honest Andy, I no longer do a strict diet, always believed that diet is 70% of bodybuilding and its probably true.
> 
> You yourself will know this coming up to a comp, extreme determination and dedication is required... and hats off to the guys who
> 
> have to go through this. Up most respect..... :thumbup1:
> 
> I have starved myself to a unhealthy degree, then eaten that much food I have thrown up in the past...both ends of the scales so
> 
> to speak. It does get you where you want to be if you can stick it, but the question is really where do you want to be.
> 
> I have become accustomed to eating healthy, I like most healthy foods, chicken/fish/ rice/ pasta the usual training diet, but
> 
> I also like a KFC/ Chinese takeaway and have a sweet tooth, oh yes then there is the beer lol.
> 
> So for me now I reckon if I behave 70% of the time eating sensibly keeping things in moderation, then have the odd
> 
> takeaway, beer, choccy bar i can remain on track, and doing it this way keeps me a lot happier too.
> 
> The other night I had a craving and sat down and ate a full family size trifle that feeds six, not a good thing to do I now, but
> 
> I did not die and guess what it did not make one bit of difference to my waistline, now do that every night and it would
> 
> be a different matter. :whistling:
> 
> Always make sure I get 100 grms of protein through 1 single shake consumed through out the day, rest of protein comes
> 
> from real food, fats i don't worry too much about within reason, carbs I use to be where I want to be on the scales or in
> 
> the mirror. That's it for me really, multi vit if I remember to take them lol. :thumb:


Thanks for the reply mate. It makes total sense to me. You are in that sweet spot were you are happy with things. 

just wish people would listen to people like yourself sometimes.


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> To be honest Andy, I no longer do a strict diet, always believed that diet is 70% of bodybuilding and its probably true.
> 
> You yourself will know this coming up to a comp, extreme determination and dedication is required... and hats off to the guys who
> 
> have to go through this. Up most respect..... :thumbup1:
> 
> I have starved myself to a unhealthy degree, then eaten that much food I have thrown up in the past...both ends of the scales so
> 
> to speak. It does get you where you want to be if you can stick it, but the question is really where do you want to be.
> 
> I have become accustomed to eating healthy, I like most healthy foods, chicken/fish/ rice/ pasta the usual training diet, but
> 
> I also like a KFC/ Chinese takeaway and have a sweet tooth, oh yes then there is the beer lol.
> 
> So for me now I reckon if I behave 70% of the time eating sensibly keeping things in moderation, then have the odd
> 
> takeaway, beer, choccy bar i can remain on track, and doing it this way keeps me a lot happier too.
> 
> The other night I had a craving and sat down and ate a full family size trifle that feeds six, not a good thing to do I now, but
> 
> I did not die and guess what it did not make one bit of difference to my waistline, now do that every night and it would
> 
> be a different matter. :whistling:
> 
> Always make sure I get 100 grms of protein through 1 single shake consumed through out the day, rest of protein comes
> 
> from real food, fats i don't worry too much about within reason, carbs I use to be where I want to be on the scales or in
> 
> the mirror. That's it for me really, multi vit if I remember to take them lol. :thumb:


I've mentioned this before mate, but I agree with this wholeheartedly.

Keep fit, eat healthily and we should be well set up for our old age


----------



## Greshie

Morning all , and a dreich morning it is here in S W Scotland ... still waking up with my first mug of tea of the day and then off to work.... really don't like these dark mornings!


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Morning all , and a dreich morning it is here in S W Scotland ... still waking up with my first mug of tea of the day and then off to work.... really don't like these dark mornings!


Morning g-man I hate dark mornings to its hard to get going ......Have a great day at work anyway mate


----------



## roadwarrior

dt36 said:


> Where did you enter in the WPF @roadwarrior ?


Mr Wales (open) 1993. My first comp ever. There was about 30 in the first timer class. I came third. Both my friends came 2nd and 4th.


----------



## Skye666

Morning...Kent looks rubbish! dark gloomy wet..

@andy I don't really diet much tbh I'm quite lucky I don't like most junk foods or cakes. I get a really sweet tooth certain times but I just have to have abit of chocolate or biscuit and it sorts it..mind u at those times I will KILL to get at it lol

Generally il eat small meals bout 4 a day usually chicken rice broccoli or qourn sometimes fish but I struggle with that, cottage cheese is my fave I can eat loads so I throw that in when ever I'm hungry in between usually do a shake after gym with a banana in it. Breakfast I was doing porridge but I'm finding my body just doesn't change with too much carbs and porridge really makes my belly pop out maybe I have too much so I'v swapped it now for blueberries with almonds and plain yoghurt mixed with quark and cinnamon. I should start weighing things I guess, do it properly. I think it's finding what works best per person. I don't do any other supplements at moments.


----------



## dt36

roadwarrior said:


> Mr Wales (open) 1993. My first comp ever. There was about 30 in the first timer class. I came third. Both my friends came 2nd and 4th.


Thought it might have been in Wales. I used to go to the WPF show in Merthyr Tydfil when Keith used to run the federation. Always a good show with quality competitors from all over. Shame he stopped running it.

Can't say I went to the 93 show though, as I was living in Germany then.


----------



## roadwarrior

dt36 said:


> Thought it might have been in Wales. I used to go to the WPF show in Merthyr Tydfil when Keith used to run the federation. Always a good show with quality competitors from all over. Shame he stopped running it.
> 
> Can't say I went to the 93 show though, as I was living in Germany then.


The WPF was a good Fed. They seemed to prefer a more classic look. I have a friend who used to enter the Masters class religiously and would always get to the WPF Mr Universe. Everything was paid for by WPF.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Morning...Kent looks rubbish! dark gloomy wet..
> 
> @andy I don't really diet much tbh I'm quite lucky I don't like most junk foods or cakes. I get a really sweet tooth certain times but I just have to have abit of chocolate or biscuit and it sorts it..mind u at those times I will KILL to get at it lol
> 
> Generally il eat small meals bout 4 a day usually chicken rice broccoli or qourn sometimes fish but I struggle with that, cottage cheese is my fave I can eat loads so I throw that in when ever I'm hungry in between usually do a shake after gym with a banana in it. Breakfast I was doing porridge but I'm finding my body just doesn't change with too much carbs and porridge really makes my belly pop out maybe I have too much so I'v swapped it now for blueberries with almonds and plain yoghurt mixed with quark and cinnamon. I should start weighing things I guess, do it properly. I think it's finding what works best per person. I don't do any other supplements at moments.


Judging by your waist and tone of your midriff in the new Avi, you are obviously doing something right. :thumbup1:


----------



## roadwarrior

@dt36

Do you remember Steve Britton? He was an usher at my first show. A real nice bloke.

A few years later I had to go up against him at the Mr West Counties NABBA.

He had an awesome physique.


----------



## dt36

roadwarrior said:


> The WPF was a good Fed. They seemed to prefer a more classic look. I have a friend who used to enter the Masters class religiously and would always get to the WPF Mr Universe. Everything was paid for by WPF.


I always remember a guy called Gerald Williams in the Masters. Always in good condition year round, whenever you'd see him about.


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Nothing, Yums. I don't have time tonight to rewrite my journal info on here.
> 
> I'm just mentioning that it's all in there if people want to read it or not.
> 
> There's nothing up at all. I'm happy


I was worried something had upset you hun... will look at your journal today


----------



## dt36

roadwarrior said:


> @dt36
> 
> Do you remember Steve Britton? He was an usher at my first show. A real nice bloke.
> 
> A few years later I had to go up against him at the Mr West Counties NABBA.
> 
> He had an awesome physique.


Steve Britton was a big bloke for anyone to go up against. He was one of the main characters on the competition scene in Wales back then.

I'm sure I saw him presenting trophies a few years back and he still looked in good shape then.


----------



## roadwarrior

dt36 said:


> Steve Britton was a big bloke for anyone to go up against. He was one of the main characters on the competition scene in Wales back then.
> 
> I'm sure I saw him presenting trophies a few years back and he still looked in good shape then.


I could be wrong here but after he entered, with myself, I think he went on to win his class in the EFBB British Championships.


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Morning all , and a dreich morning it is here in S W Scotland ... still waking up with my first mug of tea of the day and then off to work.... really don't like these dark mornings!


Every morning is dark for me, Greshie, unfortunately. But then my working life is topsy turvy:stuart:

Have a nice day mate


----------



## Laurieloz

Good afternoons all,

Lots of chatter on the thread last night, some informative subjects discussed.

I'd like to play more a part in it all but after 6.30 pm it's very difficult for me to join in.

I need a sleep before work and then there's work itself at 10. I do get on when I can and I always look back and read all the activity which has gone on.

Sadly there are still some who can't figure out why I'm not posting though. If I'm around, I'll join in happily with the nattering. :confused1:

Moving on, I'm visiting my mum soon and then talk around tea time.

Take care people


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Judging by your waist and tone of your midriff in the new Avi, you are obviously doing something right. :thumbup1:


All trial and error I guess with food mainly. But thanks appreciated.


----------



## mark_star

well you lot had a good chat yesterday, disappointed I missed out

FTR

monday - legs

Tues - back/triceps

weds - abs

thurs - back/biceps

fri - shoulders


----------



## andyhuggins

@roadwarrior and @dt36 epic avi's guys. Much respect


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> well you lot had a good chat yesterday, disappointed I missed out
> 
> FTR
> 
> monday - legs
> 
> Tues - back/triceps
> 
> weds - abs
> 
> thurs - back/biceps
> 
> fri - shoulders


Why 2 bck sessions mark if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Why 2 bck sessions mark if you don't mind me asking?


that's what you might call an old fogies typo tuesday is chest and triceps


----------



## Laurieloz

mark_star said:


> that's what you might call an old fogies typo tuesday is chest and triceps


I thought you just wanted an extra- massive back, Mark


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> that's what you might call an old fogies typo tuesday is chest and triceps


Makes sense know mate :lol:


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> @roadwarrior and @dt36 epic avi's guys. Much respect


Cheers Andy. Thought I'd get it up for the festivities. I've got a few more knocking about the house somewhere, but I am bvggered if I can find them electronically or printed.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Cheers Andy. Thought I'd get it up for the festivities. I've got a few more knocking about the house somewhere, but I am bvggered if I can find them electronically or printed.


Thats a pity mate. Be nice to see them.

What training split do you use mate?


----------



## dt36

Tidied my garage up a bit today as my Missus and Daughter have been squirreling while I'been away. Got home and there's 2 new monster radiators in my kitchen and hallway, with the old ones and boxes stacked up against my Smiths Machine because my daughter wants my old rads for her house she is renovating, plus she hangs her coats on the end bars. Crafty Mare knew I would then take them down her house for her while she was in work. Plus my crafty Mare Missus knew that we would probably have coughed for some of her rads anyway, so said we might as well upgrade ours because the hall is always cold :innocent: Then they both look at me with Angel faces. 

My Daughter hangs her coats on my kit just to wind me up and she reckons they will keep me warm when as she calls it, I'm oosing in the garage. I'll shout at her for it, then as soon as I turn my back, she'll hang them back on it and run off.

So, then when I'd finished my chores, I did some oosing. Push session, finished of with narrow grip press for triceps and this hit hard. Putting the dinner on for them all now and still slightly shaking. Good session...


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Tidied my garage up a bit today as my Missus and Daughter have been squirreling while I'been away. Got home and there's 2 new monster radiators in my kitchen and hallway, with the old ones and boxes stacked up against my Smiths Machine because my daughter wants my old rads for her house she is renovating, plus she hangs her coats on the end bars. Crafty Mare knew I would then take them down her house for her while she was in work. Plus my crafty Mare Missus knew that we would probably have coughed for some of her rads anyway, so said we might as well upgrade ours because the hall is always cold :innocent: Then they both look at me with Angel faces.
> 
> My Daughter hangs her coats on my kit just to wind me up and she reckons they will keep me warm when as she calls it, I'm oosing in the garage. I'll shout at her for it, then as soon as I turn my back, she'll hang them back on it and run off.
> 
> So, then when I'd finished my chores, I did some oosing. Push session, finished of with narrow grip press for triceps and this hit hard. Putting the dinner on for them all now and still slightly shaking. Good session...


Sounded like a good session mate 

Nice to have your own set up at home


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Tidied my garage up a bit today as my Missus and Daughter have been squirreling while I'been away. Got home and there's 2 new monster radiators in my kitchen and hallway, with the old ones and boxes stacked up against my Smiths Machine because my daughter wants my old rads for her house she is renovating, plus she hangs her coats on the end bars. Crafty Mare knew I would then take them down her house for her while she was in work. Plus my crafty Mare Missus knew that we would probably have coughed for some of her rads anyway, so said we might as well upgrade ours because the hall is always cold :innocent: Then they both look at me with Angel faces.
> 
> My Daughter hangs her coats on my kit just to wind me up and she reckons they will keep me warm when as she calls it, I'm oosing in the garage. I'll shout at her for it, then as soon as I turn my back, she'll hang them back on it and run off.
> 
> So, then when I'd finished my chores, I did some oosing. Push session, finished of with narrow grip press for triceps and this hit hard. Putting the dinner on for them all now and still slightly shaking. Good session...


Haha. You'll never win mate in a house full of women ganging up on you. Just agree to everything and do a disappearing trick. Best method.


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Thats a pity mate. Be nice to see them. What training split do you use mate?


Basic Push / pull / legs when home. If I'm travelling with work I will do complete body fairly often as I tend to miss some sessions on certain days.

Best training I have done was based around Paul Borreson and Kerry Kayes triple drop routine. Hit based and high intensity over 5 days. Did this for around 4 years when training with my old partner who won the overall Nabba Britain and did well in the Worlds and Universe. He was an old friend and I started training with him to put weight on as I was playing Division 1 rugby when I came out of the Army, but was getting knocked around on the pitch at about 11st 10ib. Ended up finishing off at 17st bang on, but couldn't run a mile without stopping.

We used to have some good old sessions over the years, but I had to back off with work, family and health committments, as they were/are my priorities in looking after them even though I do miss the old gym days and banter with my mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

I will have to take a look at that routine mate thanks.

Who was the Nabba guy mate if you dont mind me asking? Must have been awesome sessions 

Have to agree mate totally family is always first.


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. You'll never win mate in a house full of women ganging up on you. Just agree to everything and do a disappearing trick. Best method.


Never a truer word was spoken in the whole widest world.


----------



## mark_star

Laurieloz said:


> I thought you just wanted an extra- massive back, Mark


I do Laurie, I really do!


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> I will have to take a look at that routine mate thanks.
> 
> Who was the Nabba guy mate if you dont mind me asking? Must have been awesome sessions
> 
> Have to agree mate totally family is always first.


Old partner was Dom. That's his local name. Sound guy and very knowledgeable when it comes to training.

https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=cr#q=justin+trollope+bodybuilder


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Old partner was Dom. That's his local name. Sound guy and very knowledgeable when it comes to training.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=cr#q=justin+trollope+bodybuilder


What a f***ing unit mate.

Bet they were some brutal workouts


----------



## mark_star

dt36 said:


> Old partner was Dom. That's his local name. Sound guy and very knowledgeable when it comes to training.
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/?gws_rd=cr#q=justin+trollope+bodybuilder


bloody hell, he's a big boy :surrender:


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> bloody hell, he's a big boy :surrender:


You train back twice a week mate so will you :lol:


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> You train back twice a week mate so will you :lol:


haha yeah thanks Andy :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

mark_star said:


> I do Laurie, I really do!


You're already there mate!


----------



## mark_star

Laurieloz said:


> You're already there mate!


never enough Laurie


----------



## mark_star

right time to go pick some heavy stuff up and put it down again


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> right time to go pick some heavy stuff up and put it down again


You back in later mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

So people. Another question.

What are your goals for 2014? Doesn't have to be just training related.

Mine is first to get a job asap, second to do another comp now I am an O50's guy.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> So people. Another question.
> 
> What are your goals for 2014? Doesn't have to be just training related.
> 
> Mine is first to get a job asap, second to do another comp now I am an O50's guy.


Good post topic, Andy.

I sincerely hope you find work soon, and your training goal is well within reach. Go for it, mate! :thumb:

Me?

1. I definitely want to get my financial state in order. mg:

2. Look after the family as always. :thumbup1:

3. Find some sort of happy medium between working hours, time available and training. Something needs to be sorted out there asap. :crying:

4. Put even more effort into my training and listen to advice more. 

5. Have a more pleasant time on this site:rolleye:

6. See more bands:rockon:

Will that do?

Catch you all later. Bo-bo's now, then work.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Good post topic, Andy.
> 
> I sincerely hope you find work soon, and your training goal is well within reach. Go for it, mate! :thumb:
> 
> Me?
> 
> 1. I definitely want to get my financial state in order. mg:
> 
> 2. Look after the family as always. :thumbup1:
> 
> 3. Find some sort of happy medium between working hours, time available and training. Something needs to be sorted out there asap. :crying:
> 
> 4. Put even more effort into my training and listen to advice more.
> 
> 5. Have a more pleasant time on this site:rolleye:
> 
> 6. See more bands:rockon:
> 
> Will that do?
> 
> Catch you all later. Bo-bo's now, then work.


Good goals mate. They will keep you busy.


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> What a f***ing unit mate.
> 
> Bet they were some brutal workouts


Yes, some good memories. Most of the lads in the gym were following the same style of training and the fire door was always open on leg day 

Haha, just remembered the time we went to Butlins and on the way home from a night out we ran in front of our Wives and hid in the bushes. As they come past with various other revellers, out we came from the bushes, chasing them b0llock naked running up the street. His Missus ended up crying laughing on the floor and actually wet herself laughing that hard. Onlookers were just gawping and laughing at the 2 naked bloaters... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Great story mate :lol:

yeah i have headed for the exit a few times myself on leg days :lol:


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> So people. Another question.
> 
> What are your goals for 2014? Doesn't have to be just training related.
> 
> Mine is first to get a job asap, second to do another comp now I am an O50's guy.


Find a job that I like that doesn't mean working 6 days a week.

Be great to have a full weekend off, to spend with family and friends and spend time doing quality things in life. 

Hit 14 stone ripped and lean by this time next year and look like this.....










OK maybe the last one is asking a bit much lol....... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Looks to me that the last goal is defo achieveable :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

2014

Get my training back on track after the disaster this year.

Help the manager at the shop improve sales and merchandising and service (though we are at a very high standard already!)

Get out and about in Dumfries and Galloway more, there is such a lot to see locally .

Be a bit more sociable .....


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> 2014
> 
> Get my training back on track after the disaster this year.
> 
> Help the manager at the shop improve sales and merchandising and service (though we are at a very high standard already!)
> 
> Get out and about in Dumfries and Galloway more, there is such a lot to see locally .
> 
> Be a bit more sociable .....


Hope you achieve them mate :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> 2014
> 
> Get my training back on track after the disaster this year.
> 
> Help the manager at the shop improve sales and merchandising and service (though we are at a very high standard already!)
> 
> Get out and about in Dumfries and Galloway more, there is such a lot to see locally .
> 
> Be a bit more sociable .....


 @Greshie....your the most sociable guy I know...... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

@Classicone how did the new start go?

@Skye666 did you get a chance to look at the websites?


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> So people. Another question.
> 
> What are your goals for 2014? Doesn't have to be just training related.
> 
> Mine is first to get a job asap, second to do another comp now I am an O50's guy.


Got to make a decision about my job too, pretty sharpish. Been offered a position in Dubai starting mid Jan which is a step up, but think the missus is starting to fret a bit over it moving away from our rug rats. Son is now in the Army and Daughter is just about setting up in her own house. She's not saying as such, but I have asked her and she says she'll go with my decision. Actually handed my notice in last week and both HR and my overall boss have asked me to re-consider. I am a bit torn over this even though Dubai sounds promising. Sorry if this is a bit trumpety of me for you lads looking for work and I really hope you pick something up in Jan when companies start recruiting in the first quarter.

Training wise, I would like to lose some weight and come down to a lean 13 ish stone with better aerobic fitness instead of the 15 stone I sit at now. At 5' 7" that weight suits me, as I'm not too gaunt and just feel much more comfortable and fitter. If I'm truthful, I've let myself put on unnecessary weight as I am not rigid in what I eat or drink these days in the slightest. I actually seem fatter at 15st than when I was slamming training and all else at 17st and eating loads. sounds wrong, but am smaller, yet carrying more spare.

Oh, and try and make a start on the MK1 Escort I have kept putting off. MK2 has been having all the attention lately and the other project has basically just been shelved, as I am too scared of the Missus to spend money on it. :innocent:


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Find a job that I like that doesn't mean working 6 days a week.
> 
> Be great to have a full weekend off, to spend with family and friends and spend time doing quality things in life.
> 
> Hit 14 stone ripped and lean by this time next year and look like this...
> 
> OK maybe the last one is asking a bit much lol....... :lol:


I think you can hit it Mate. Your base is already there... :thumb:


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> 2014
> 
> Get my training back on track after the disaster this year.
> 
> Help the manager at the shop improve sales and merchandising and service (though we are at a very high standard already!)
> 
> Get out and about in Dumfries and Galloway more, there is such a lot to see locally .
> 
> Be a bit more sociable .....


Get the shop out there digitally. Social media and websites etc. Poke celebrities social media and try and get some of their togs etc from them for the shop.


----------



## andyhuggins

That really must be a very hard call for you mate. I don't know what I would do to be honest in your position. Son in the army not so hard tbo. But your girl setting up her first home that is a tough one.

I know where you are coming from regards the weight it's easy done.

MK1 and MK2 escorts omg that takes me back


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> I think you can hit it Mate. Your base is already there... :thumb:


Agreed


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> @Greshie....your the most sociable guy I know...... :thumbup1:


lol I'm not actually, quite happy with my own company for most of the time and these days I don't really like social gatherings as tinnitus makes it difficult for me to follow conversations when there is a lot of background noise....


----------



## andyhuggins

Just interested to know who uses AAS etc and who is natty?

I am natty if you want to know. (waits for the usual comments :lol: )


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> You back in later mate?


I'm back, everything put back down again


----------



## andyhuggins

What did you train mate? hope you can catch the 2 questions I posted.


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> So people. Another question.
> 
> What are your goals for 2014? Doesn't have to be just training related.
> 
> Mine is first to get a job asap, second to do another comp now I am an O50's guy.


I'll second Laurie, really hope you find a job asap

As for me, I have to get more people into our shop, I must make it a success. This year has been pretty flat and I now need to move it forwards. The sooner I can achieve this, the sooner my partner can cut the amount of work she has to do. She has MS and whilst she is bloody minded and doesn't give in easily, I do need to take some of the burden off her.

Some of you are aware, I intend to compete, I'm 50 in April, comp is in June. I've set myself the target of being in my best shape ever when I reach 50 so the contest is an extension of that.


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> I think you can hit it Mate. Your base is already there... :thumb:


Well we will see mate.... over the years i have learned what works for me( but never got what I wanted), been

16 stone in fair condition, though at this weight it is a real struggle to maintain, had to virtually force feed myself to

the point of it being a real chore and a life virtually revolving around food. :no:

Last year I dieted down to 11 stone, again strict diet that was uncomfortable, had to cut out all the goodies I like

again a life revolving around diet, plus felt really small and was not happy with muscle mass.:no:

So taking the two goal posts above I recon 14 stone is my marker to hit at 5' 10"...if I can achieve this with a bf of 10% or

slightly less I will be a happy man, I could probably have achieved this in younger years instead of chasing the mad idea of

becoming a mass monster, now on the other hand I am fighting age... so lets see.....


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> I'll second Laurie, really hope you find a job asap
> 
> As for me, I have to get more people into our shop, I must make it a success. This year has been pretty flat and I now need to move it forwards. The sooner I can achieve this, the sooner my partner can cut the amount of work she has to do. She has MS and whilst she is bloody minded and doesn't give in easily, I do need to take some of the burden off her.
> 
> Some of you are aware, I intend to compete, I'm 50 in April, comp is in June. I've set myself the target of being in my best shape ever when I reach 50 so the contest is an extension of that.


Thanks mate 

What is the shop mate?

respect to your partner :thumb:

A fellow 50. Which comp mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Well we will see mate.... over the years i have learned what works for me( but never got what I wanted), been
> 
> 16 stone in fair condition, though at this weight it is a real struggle to maintain, had to virtually force feed myself to
> 
> the point of it being a real chore and a life virtually revolving around food. :no:
> 
> Last year I dieted down to 11 stone, again strict diet that was uncomfortable, had to cut out all the goodies I like
> 
> again a life revolving around diet, plus felt really small and was not happy with muscle mass.:no:
> 
> So taking the two goal posts above I recon 14 stone is my marker to hit at 5' 10"...if I can achieve this with a bf of 10% or
> 
> slightly less I will be a happy man, I could probably have achieved this in younger years instead of chasing the mad idea of
> 
> becoming a mass monster, now on the other hand I am fighting age... so lets see.....


From your avi mate and your post you have the tools required to achieve it.

I totally get what you are saying about the diet thing.


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> What is the shop mate?
> 
> respect to your partner :thumb:
> 
> A fellow 50. Which comp mate?


It's called The health Store, in Ipswich, we sell higher end vits and herbs, natural bodycare and some foods, oh and a bit of sports nutrition

The comp is The East Anglian bodybuilding championships


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> What did you train mate? hope you can catch the 2 questions I posted.


legs tonight, I'm suitably pooped


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> It's called The health Store, in Ipswich, we sell higher end vits and herbs, natural bodycare and some foods, oh and a bit of sports nutrition
> 
> The comp is The East Anglian bodybuilding championships


Is the shop on-line?

I will look that comp up mate out of interest.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> From your avi mate and your post you have the tools required to achieve it.
> 
> I totally get what you are saying about the diet thing.


Cheers Andy...going to give it my best mate 

Was even thinking of starting a journal in the new year to log progress and so that you guys can give me a kick up the ar*e

if I start slacking..... :lol:

Only thing is don't think it would be the hottest read in the book store  I think it would be boring... be statements

like "and this month I gained a pound"...... :lol:


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Is the shop on-line?
> 
> I will look that comp up mate out of interest.


yes I do have some stuff online as well healthstoreipswich.co.uk

and this is the main facebook page https://www.facebook.com/thehealthstoreip?bookmark_t=page


----------



## mark_star

i need to eat but i can't find the motivation to stand up and walk to the kitchen


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> legs tonight, I'm suitably pooped


Legs epic session mate


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Legs epic session mate


have to say, it was pretty damned awesome


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> @Classicone how did the new start go?
> 
> @Skye666 did you get a chance to look at the websites?


Hi Andy things went just fine and I feel alive , Creatine fuel in ... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Cheers Andy...going to give it my best mate
> 
> Was even thinking of starting a journal in the new year to log progress and so that you guys can give me a kick up the ar*e
> 
> if I start slacking..... :lol:
> 
> Only thing is don't think it would be the hottest read in the book store  I think it would be boring... be statements
> 
> like "and this month I gained a pound"...... :lol:


Please do one mate. I will defo be in for it.

I am going to do one too. Once I sort a job out. Hopefully start it in Jan as i plan to have a job by then.

It would be good to read training etc.


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> yes I do have some stuff online as well healthstoreipswich.co.uk
> 
> and this is the main facebook page https://www.facebook.com/thehealthstoreip?bookmark_t=page


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> i need to eat but i can't find the motivation to stand up and walk to the kitchen


LOL wait until the morning :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> yes I do have some stuff online as well healthstoreipswich.co.uk
> 
> and this is the main facebook page https://www.facebook.com/thehealthstoreip?bookmark_t=page


I will take a look mate


----------



## mark_star

if it's anything like last week, it will be the next 4 mornings


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Hi Andy things went just fine and I feel alive , Creatine fuel in ... :thumbup1:


Thats good to hear mate 

What programme are you using?


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> if it's anything like last week, it will be the next 4 mornings


Stairs NOOOOOOO :cursing:


----------



## roadwarrior

Next year I want to step up my training and decorate one of my spare rooms that I haven't touched since I moved in in 1998.

Sad but true.


----------



## raptordog

mark_star said:


> yes I do have some stuff online as well healthstoreipswich.co.uk
> 
> and this is the main facebook page https://www.facebook.com/thehealthstoreip?bookmark_t=page


Hi buddy...just out of interest do you do vitamin D-3 5000iu in olive oil capsules...


----------



## andyhuggins

roadwarrior said:


> Next year I want to step up my training and decorate one of my spare rooms that I haven't touched since I moved in in 1998.
> 
> Sad but true.


At least you are honest mate


----------



## Greshie

roadwarrior said:


> Next year I want to step up my training and *decorate one of my spare rooms that I haven't touched since I moved in in 1998.*
> 
> *
> Sad but true.*


 :nono:

I've redecorated my house twice ............... since I moved in three years ago ! :laugh:


----------



## mark_star

raptordog said:


> Hi buddy...just out of interest do you do vitamin D-3 5000iu in olive oil capsules...


yes mate, I do the pharma nord ones, a very good quality company, they are danish pharmaceutical grade


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> have to say, it was pretty damned awesome


Just had a look on-line mate liking the solgar etc.

not on FB though.

Hope I looked at the right site?


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Just had a look on-line mate liking the solgar etc.
> 
> not on FB though.
> 
> Hope I looked at the right site?


love solgar Andy, they are top notch, always get better results when I swap people over to them


----------



## raptordog

mark_star said:


> yes mate, I do the pharma nord ones, a very good quality company, they are danish pharmaceutical grade


Cheers mate...I will check out the web site... and make a order..... :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star

raptordog said:


> Cheers mate...I will check out the web site... and make a order..... :thumbup1:


PM me mate and I'll sort you a special


----------



## andyhuggins

Where are you based mate?


----------



## mark_star

There we go, stock photos are very out of date, we have much more on the shelves nowadays

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=health+store+ipswich&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=sm6vUoSjN6fR7AaE2oAI


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> PM me mate and I'll sort you a special


Does that go for me too?


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Does that go for me too?


that goes for all of you good people


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> There we go, stock photos are very out of date, we have much more on the shelves nowadays
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=health+store+ipswich&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=sm6vUoSjN6fR7AaE2oAI


Bookmarked


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> that goes for all of you good people


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## mark_star

I'm in the process of adding lots of sports stuff, once I'm done I will split it off into a separate sports discount sight. It seems to be taking me ages to do though


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> I'm in the process of adding lots of sports stuff, once I'm done I will split it off into a separate sports discount sight. It seems to be taking me ages to do though


Sounds good mate


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Thats good to hear mate
> 
> What programme are you using?


If you mean.....Back/bicep

Chest/Tri

Legs

Shoulders

Then Friday I was going to do cardio but as I walk to and from gym I think stuff it so Ill start all over again then on Monday coming Ill start with chest/Triceps and so on...


----------



## andyhuggins

@Classicone what did you train today?


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> @Classicone what did you train today?


You must be a mind reader :lol:


----------



## biglbs

i am one lazy fooker,it is December and there ain't nothin going on but the rent!


----------



## andyhuggins

So a 4 day split then?


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> i am one lazy fooker,it is December and there ain't nothin going on but the rent!


But from reading your journal I don't blame you mate. Re-set then all systems go in Jan .


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> There we go, stock photos are very out of date, we have much more on the shelves nowadays
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=health+store+ipswich&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&rls=org.mozilla:en-USfficial&client=firefox-a&gws_rd=cr&ei=sm6vUoSjN6fR7AaE2oAI


I've bookmarked too and will take a look in the next couple of days!


----------



## andyhuggins

@mark_star when is the comp?


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> i am one lazy fooker,it is December and there ain't nothin going on but the rent!


You ain't no lazy fcuker that's for sure.... you read back over your old jurno lately.... lazy fcuker my ass....


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> @Classicone what did you train today?


Back/Bicep Andy ....Seated rows...Wide and close grip pull downs on machine and bent over rows....which I should think should do the trick...


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> @mark_star when is the comp?


i think it's the 6th of june off the top of my head


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Back/Bicep Andy ....Seated rows...Wide and close grip pull downs on machine and bent over rows....which I should think should do the trick...


Can't see why not mate


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> i think it's the 6th of june off the top of my head


When do you plan to start cutting mate?


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> When do you plan to start cutting mate?


BF has been coming down slowly for some time but will start in earnest beginning of Feb


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Find a job that I like that doesn't mean working 6 days a week.
> 
> Be great to have a full weekend off, to spend with family and friends and spend time doing quality things in life.
> 
> Hit 14 stone ripped and lean by this time next year and look like this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK maybe the last one is asking a bit much lol....... :lol:


You could maybe aim to look like the guy in the yellow shirt?


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> BF has been coming down slowly for some time but will start in earnest beginning of Feb


So about a 16 week cut then mate?

What BF you at?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> You could maybe aim to look like the guy in the yellow shirt?


Been there moving on to the chap in the middle.... :thumb:


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> So about a 16 week cut then mate?
> 
> What BF you at?


yep 16 week or there abouts, probably around 15% at the moment, have some outline to abs and getting much more definition around most areas


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds good to go then mate :thumb:

Is anyone prepping you?


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> You could maybe aim to look like the guy in the yellow shirt?


I was that 12 months ago... took me 30 odd years to achieve it... you cheeky *******.... :lol:


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds good to go then mate :thumb:
> 
> Is anyone prepping you?


haven't sorted that yet, think i may need to get some help though, I don't know anywhere near enough to get me to that kind of condition


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> Just interested to know who uses AAS etc and who is natty?
> 
> I am natty if you want to know. (waits for the usual comments :lol: )


Bump


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> I was that 12 months ago... took me 30 odd years to achieve it... you cheeky *******.... :lol:


What Raptor the man in the yellow shirt.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:



> haven't sorted that yet, think i may need to get some help though, I don't know anywhere near enough to get me to that kind of condition


TBO mate get it sorted asap. The clock is ticking.


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Bump


never tried AAS


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> never tried AAS


So you are natty then?

is the comp tested or not?


----------



## mark_star

right time for bed, see you all anon


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> So you are natty then?
> 
> is the comp tested or not?


yes i am, no it's not tested


----------



## andyhuggins

talk tomorrow mate


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> What Raptor the man in the yellow shirt.... :lol:


Yes....sometimes I really wonder what I have done in my time.... 

Started at 11 stone...... bounced up and down in weight and condition for 30 years and finished

up back down at 11 stone.... I mean whats all that about..... :lol:

Sitting at 13 stone dead on at the moment..... and creeping up.....very slowly....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Yes....sometimes I really wonder what I have done in my time....
> 
> Started at 11 stone...... bounced up and down in weight and condition for 30 years and finished
> 
> up back down at 11 stone.... I mean whats all that about..... :lol:
> 
> Sitting at 13 stone dead on at the moment..... and creeping up.....very slowly....


Seems to be the nature of the sport mate.

But i totally get what you mean.


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Just interested to know who uses AAS etc and who is natty?
> 
> I am natty if you want to know. (waits for the usual comments :lol: )


Well I am on 50mg per day of Testogel at the moment, so I am proper hardcore to the bone... :devil2:


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Well I am on 50mg per day of Testogel at the moment, so I am proper hardcore to the bone... :devil2:


I am just interested to see who uses and who doesn't.

I am not making any judgements.


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> TBO mate get it sorted asap. The clock is ticking.


 @mark_star . ^^^^^^This^^^^^^

Try and get a fairly acurate BF% test done now. 5 point caliper will be fairly close if the person who does it knows what they're up to.

Make a target for say 6% and this will then give you your target weight and also let you know how many pounds you need to drop. Divide the number of weight loss needed by 2 pounds a week and this will give you the number of diet weeks to aim for.

Consider that you are natural and not taking any stims etc and you might need to add a few weeks on for this as you metabolism is ging to slow down at some point. If you don't synthetically kick it up the hole, then your weight loss may slow a bit.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> @mark_star . ^^^^^^This^^^^^^
> 
> Try and get a fairly acurate BF% test done now. 5 point caliper will be fairly close if the person who does it knows what they're up to.
> 
> Make a target for say 6% and this will then give you your target weight and also let you know how many pounds you need to drop. Divide the number of weight loss needed by 2 pounds a week and this will give you the number of diet weeks to aim for.
> 
> Consider that you are natural and not taking any stims etc and you might need to add a few weeks on for this as you metabolism is ging to slow down at some point. If you don't synthetically kick it up the hole, then your weight loss may slow a bit.


  ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^totally agree mate^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

It takes longer than you think.


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> I am just interested to see who uses and who doesn't.
> 
> I am not making any judgements.


Not feeling judged Mate.  I am now very conservative and very mild on my usage nowadays, but have absolutely smashed it in the past when I was 100mph into my training. Me and my Mate would take the girls out on a Friday night to country pubs for meals and we would order our food and go back out to the car to hit 10iu of insulin before it came.

These days, as my goals for my training have now changed, I stopped taking all anabolics even though I continued training. Found then as I was getting older that my recovery and drive :rolleye: had definately dropped, so I basically started back on the Testogel for TRT reasons with 2iu of GH for 18 months. Stopped the GH though as it was not justified for what I was paying out on it.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Not feeling judged Mate.  I am now very conservative and very mild on my usage nowadays, but have absolutely smashed it in the past when I was 100mph into my training. Me and my Mate would take the girls out on a Friday night to country pubs for meals and we would order our food and go back out to the car to hit 10iu of insulin before it came.
> 
> These days, as my goals for my training have now changed, I stopped taking all anabolics even though I continued training. Found then as I was getting older that my recovery and drive :rolleye: had definately dropped, so I basically started back on the Testogel for TRT reasons with 2iu of GH for 18 months. Stopped the GH though as it was not justified for what I was paying out on it.


Thanks for the info mate. very interesting.


----------



## Laurieloz

Well hi there.

I know everybody's asleep now but I've caught up on the activity here.

Some good conversation these days.

We're so short of room at work that I was asked to compile a massive list of all our stock which has more than one location.

So I've been consolidating products where possible and it's taking me ages.

Keeps me out of trouble:whistling:

My view of the AAS...no idea, never been interested in any of that. I can train and keep my body in reasonable shape without any drugs.

But I don't have anything against those who do participate. Each to, etc.


----------



## roadwarrior

Greshie said:


> :nono:
> 
> I've redecorated my house twice ............... since I moved in three years ago ! :laugh:


I have re-designed my garden about ten times since I moved in though.


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Well I am on 50mg per day of Testogel at the moment, so I am proper hardcore to the bone... :devil2:


Bites tongue at second half of this comment...... :innocent:


----------



## Skye666

@andy...going to look at those Feds lAter today


----------



## Greshie

roadwarrior said:


> I have re-designed my garden about ten times since I moved in though.


Ah you are forgiven then 

I've more or less sorted the front garden, and have tiggled around with the back, but in 4/5 years time I intend to have a conservatory added on to the lounge and will do a radical redesign then; At the moment I'm thinking of mainly decked areas leading from the conservatory surrounded by deep borders....

Next year I need to sort out my Greenhouse properly too !


----------



## mark_star

dt36 said:


> @mark_star . ^^^^^^This^^^^^^
> 
> Try and get a fairly acurate BF% test done now. 5 point caliper will be fairly close if the person who does it knows what they're up to.
> 
> Make a target for say 6% and this will then give you your target weight and also let you know how many pounds you need to drop. Divide the number of weight loss needed by 2 pounds a week and this will give you the number of diet weeks to aim for.
> 
> Consider that you are natural and not taking any stims etc and you might need to add a few weeks on for this as you metabolism is ging to slow down at some point. If you don't synthetically kick it up the hole, then your weight loss may slow a bit.


excellent advice, thanks mate


----------



## roadwarrior

Greshie said:


> Ah you are forgiven then
> 
> I've more or less sorted the front garden, and have tiggled around with the back, but in 4/5 years time I intend to have a conservatory added on to the lounge and will do a radical redesign then; At the moment I'm thinking of mainly decked areas leading from the conservatory surrounded by deep borders....
> 
> Next year I need to sort out my Greenhouse properly too !


I've been gardening just as long as I've been bodybuilding.

I used to be a professional gardener.

If you need any help with ideas for the greenhouse just ask?


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> But from reading your journal I don't blame you mate. Re-set then all systems go in Jan .


Yes mate,it is sometimes better to roll with the punches,than be knocked out!


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> You ain't no lazy fcuker that's for sure.... you read back over your old jurno lately.... lazy fcuker my ass....


Thanks buddy ,means a lot to me that support!


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Well I am on 50mg per day of Testogel at the moment, so I am proper hardcore to the bone... :devil2:


I am on 100mg,as i saved it when on aas:thumb: :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Work out this morning chest/triceps using machines and free weights... :thumbup1:

Enjoyed myself but felt abit knackered so had a kip for hour and all was well after that.... :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Afternoon all...

Been a busy day for me today.. went shopping for some last minute xmas gifts this morning.. this afternoon I trained my chest and abs.

My cold is getting better but it seems to have gone onto my chest and it feels really tight, find it hard to breathe sometimes 

Bought my self some xmas leggings lol :laugh:


----------



## Classic one

I never added ab work to my program maybe I should but not at this moment


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> I never added ab work to my program maybe I should but not at this moment


Looks like my workout was similar to yours today mate.

I generally finish off with a quick abs session on the machine.


----------



## Greshie

Done eff all today as had to wait in for some parcels (which came early afternoon!) so after my workout just tiggled about, still have a busy day tomorrow at work so the chillax has done me good probably!


----------



## Laurieloz

Evening all.

I've had a great session at the gym today. I felt so good about my training....plenty of time, alert and strong.

It was a push routine and went amazingly well.

I've written it up in my journal, along with revised plans for my programme.

Decided to have a very-unlikely meal for me of sausages, chips and beans for tea.

Enjoy your evening


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Looks like my workout was similar to yours today mate.
> 
> I generally finish off with a quick abs session on the machine.


Hi Loz when I did I used the Roman chair you know the thing you hang there and raise and lower your knees to your chest...


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Evening all.
> 
> I've had a great session at the gym today. I felt so good about my training....plenty of time, alert and strong.
> 
> It was a push routine and went amazingly well.
> 
> I've written it up in my journal, along with revised plans for my programme.
> 
> Decided to have a very-unlikely meal for me of sausages, chips and beans for tea.
> 
> Enjoy your evening


your food sounds good Loz... :thumbup1:

Pasta, sausage and a sauce for me matey and whats best is my daughters cooking our tea... :clap:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> your food sounds good Loz... :thumbup1:
> 
> Pasta, sausage and a sauce for me matey and whats best is my daughters cooking our tea... :clap:


Mmmm. :tt2:

I used to do the Roman Chair exercises at my last gym.

I think I prefer the seated push one nowadays. I'm too old to be dangling about in thin air:scared:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Mmmm. :tt2:
> 
> I used to do the Roman Chair exercises at my last gym.
> 
> I think I prefer the seated push one nowadays. I'm too old to be dangling about in thin air:scared:


Yep I know the feeling it dose seem to put a lot of stress on the abs, sit ups are a pain on the lower back for me, never really tried anything else except twists with a pole and cable pull-overs...


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening guys and girls how are you all this evening?


----------



## Greshie

Bit hacked off ... TV Times scheduled a Lewis episode tonight but instead we get some Harry Potter nonsense, fancied whiling away a few hours with a good murder (or two or three)... ah well

So listening to the evening concert on the radio and loitering on the internet!


----------



## andyhuggins

I see you are going to be trying dropsets and supersets when training mate. They are a good tool to use IMO


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> I see you are going to be trying dropsets and supersets when training mate. They are a good tool to use IMO


yes ... new routine will be posted up sometime towards the end of December


----------



## andyhuggins

Looking 4ward to it mate. you should enjoy it mate


----------



## andyhuggins

So here goes with the 1st question.

Does your partner/wife/gf etc. Support you with your training diet prep etc?


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Bit hacked off ... TV Times scheduled a Lewis episode tonight but instead we get some Harry Potter nonsense, fancied whiling away a few hours with a good murder (or two or three)... ah well
> 
> So listening to the evening concert on the radio and loitering on the internet!


If you had my twin 15 half girls who fight each other ,smash things and do things what I wont go into then you would be in for a good murder.....

Its murder what me and the wife have to put up with every day mate....


----------



## andyhuggins

that does not seem like fun at all mate. Just what you don't need.


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> So here goes with the 1st question.
> 
> Does your partner/wife/gf etc. Support you with your training diet prep etc?


  By the way my wife is a real diamond and is a great support for me


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> So here goes with the 1st question.
> 
> Does your partner/wife/gf etc. Support you with your training diet prep etc?


let's say, mine supports me passively, it's not really her thing and she doesn't understand why it's important to me. However, she is great and she at least feigns interest


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> By the way my wife is a real diamond and is a great support for me


Yes mines great too, In between been treat like a slave by the kids... :thumbdown:

She takes allsorts of crap mate its unreal, they don't even take any notice of me either....

I shouldn't be saying this stuff on here....SORRY


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Yes mines great too, In between been treat like a slave by the kids... :thumbdown:
> 
> She takes allsorts of crap mate its unreal, they don't even take any notice of me either....
> 
> I shouldn't be saying this stuff on here....SORRY


Mate feel free to let rip.

I have been through similar things with my 2 daughters. once they get older it does get better honestly.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Mate feel free to let rip.
> 
> I have been through similar things with my 2 daughters. once they get older it does get better honestly.


Hell mate they don't leave school till there 18 yrs now....

Me and the wife haven't been out for years because of what they do...its murder.. :death:


----------



## andyhuggins

I know mate they just seem to know which buttons to press and when.

They also love to play you and the wife off against each other and they push you to get a reaction.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I know mate they just seem to know which buttons to press and when.
> 
> They also love to play you and the wife off against each other and they push you to get a reaction.


You have it in one..


----------



## andyhuggins

At least you have the support of the wife. Which is a good thing.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> At least you have the support of the wife. Which is a good thing.


Cheers Andy rant over.....nuff said I feel better now....Chat some more later bath time.... :thumb: :clap:


----------



## andyhuggins

No probs mate. let me know when you are back.


----------



## Laurieloz

My wife knows that it's one of my hobbies and likes me to go to the gym. I'm out of the way then.

She doesn't understand anything further, it's just me keeping fit and she doesn't even know I'm on this site!

I do my own meals as we work at different times and obviously there's no prep in my case.

Good subject, Andy


----------



## andyhuggins

If it works for you both then that is what counts mate.

I would be lost without mine come prep time as she does all the cooking for me. As well as so much more.

Just dropped into your jounal mate all good.


----------



## Northern Lass

My partner is very good.. he supports me 100% and is very proud of my achievements


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> My partner is very good.. he supports me 100% and is very proud of my achievements


That is such a big help if they back you all the way.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> That is such a big help if they back you all the way.


It sure does... don't know what I'd do without him tbh..


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> It sure does... don't know what I'd do without him tbh..


I am in the same boat sweetie.

If it wasn't for her total support I would have never got on stage and did what I did. She is so awesome.


----------



## andyhuggins

Next question how is stick to there current eating plan over xmas/new year. Or not?


----------



## mark_star

not


----------



## mark_star

only for 2 or 3 days though


----------



## roadwarrior

A little bit off but won't be losing my six pack.

Everything in moderation I say.


----------



## andyhuggins

Agreed enjoy xmas the get back on it. Don't draw it out.


----------



## Northern Lass

xmas day is def a day off everything.. eat what I want how much I want


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> xmas day is def a day off everything.. eat what I want how much I want


From the way you have been training you deserve it


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> From the way you have been training you deserve it


Hope my mums making 3 puddings this year, plus cheese and biscuits


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Hope my mums making 3 puddings this year, plus cheese and biscuits


You lucky lady


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Next question how is stick to there current eating plan over xmas/new year. Or not?


I suspect not! mg:

Christmas Day I shall eat whatever I want. I won't be drinking much as we'll have all the family and little ones too, but I may have a whiskey on the night.

Boxing Day I'm at friends' party, so there will be drinking and eating.

I will be going to the gym actually a lot more as I'm off 'w'.


----------



## Laurieloz

What about yourself, Andy?

Big dinner or just a shake and sprout-flavoured protein bar?


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice to see you are not drinking around the little ones mate.

As for the rest of the time enjoy.

like the w


----------



## Classic one

Yes food is on my list for Christmas day and probably Boxing day too.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> What about yourself, Andy?
> 
> Big dinner or just a shake and sprout-flavoured protein bar?


Just a sprout shake mate. Can't over do it.

LOL

Full works for sure.

Its not game on till jan :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Yes food is on my list for Christmas day and probably Boxing day too.... :lol:


 

:lol:


----------



## Classic one

90 days from me joining UK-M makes me SILVER Christmas Day... :clap:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> 90 days from me joining UK-M makes me SILVER Christmas Day... :clap:


Wow! Anniversary congratulations will be in order....though I didn't see any special privelages when I became silver.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> 90 days from me joining UK-M makes me SILVER Christmas Day... :clap:


 :thumb: :clap:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Wow! Anniversary congratulations will be in order....though I didn't see any special privelages when I became silver.


Wait till you become platinum


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Wow! Anniversary congratulations will be in order....though I didn't see any special privelages when I became silver.


Well the speed that the years flown by Ill be Gold September and I nearly have my 1000 posts ...All good fun I suppose meet some nice people on here..... :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Wait till you become platinum


That's when you get your Bus pass isn't Andy... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> That's when you get your Bus pass isn't Andy... :lol:


Oh yeah 

cheap travel to the gym for my cut :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Oh yeah
> 
> cheap travel to the gym for my cut :thumb:


Cheap Andy id want taking to the door for that and back home.... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

How cheap do you want. It wont cost me a penny?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> How cheap do you want. It wont cost me a penny?


Andy you have too have the works mate ,and a few Supplements thrown in too... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Not sure what you mean by the works mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Well the speed that the years flown by Ill be Gold September and I nearly have my 1000 posts ...All good fun I suppose meet some nice people on here..... :thumb:


Likewise matey:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

You should be gold mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Wait till you become platinum


Haha. That'll be the day! :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. That'll be the day! :whistling:


Why not ask katy ?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Why not ask katy ?


I think they've probably had enough of me pestering them!:laugh:

Hmmm. Ask Katy what? :rolleye:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I think they've probably had enough of me pestering them!:laugh:
> 
> Hmmm. Ask Katy what? :rolleye:


Why you are not gold yet of course.


----------



## Classic one

Hey you chaps dose anyone wear glasses... :confused1:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Why you are not gold yet of course.


I haven't been here a year yet mate....though some people think it's much longer!


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Hey you chaps dose anyone wear glasses... :confused1:


Just for driving.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I think they've probably had enough of me pestering them!:laugh:
> 
> Hmmm. Ask Katy what? :rolleye:


You need to have been a member for a year to get gold membership.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Hey you chaps dose anyone wear glasses... :confused1:


Only when looking at you white body mate :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Just for driving.


Well can glasses that don't work well with you eyes make you feel tired..??????


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Well can glasses that don't work well with you eyes make you feel tired..??????


Probably mate. Maybe you need another eye test to see if you need a different strength lens?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Only when looking at you white body mate :lol:


:lol:You found that pic I posted on here a while back, I didn't have any Rogen Josh to roll around in.... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Probably mate. Maybe you need another eye test to see if you need a different strength lens?


I thought of this with me been tired quite a lot , soon after waking up..


----------



## andyhuggins

No i didn't find it. Rogen Josh a very interesting tanning process :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> No i didn't find it. Rogen Josh a very interesting tanning process :lol:


Andy how do I find old thread and posts as that pic is on a thread on body fat started by me if I do remember...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Andy how do I find old thread and posts as that pic is on a thread on body fat started by me if I do remember...


Type it into the search bar.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Type it into the search bar.


Yes, especially if you can remember the exact title of the thread too.


----------



## Classic one

Found the pic Andy its on a thread started by me called Body Fat or put in the bar classicones posts...Its spooky:lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Found the pic Andy its on a thread started by me called Body Fat or put in the bar classicones posts...Its spooky:lol:


Post it up then mate. Nothing is as spooky as you think.


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Found the pic Andy its on a thread started by me called Body Fat or put in the bar classicones posts...Its spooky:lol:


What post number is it mate?


----------



## Classic one

Now you can put your glasses on... :cool2:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> What post number is it mate?


O crap forgot that one..


----------



## andyhuggins

They are on and waiting


----------



## andyhuggins

Just post the f**king pics mate please 

I need to go to bed.


----------



## Classic one

You feeling brave... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Nothing wrong with that mate.

looks like you have a good base to work with.


----------



## Classic one

Right Andy and Loz me going to call it a night.....Its a night......see you lot tomorrow.. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Right Andy and Loz me going to call it a night.....Its a night......see you lot tomorrow.. :thumb:


You beat me to it mate. See you all tomorrow.


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Right Andy and Loz me going to call it a night.....Its a night......see you lot tomorrow.. :thumb:


OK mate. Been good talking to you both.


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> View attachment 142363
> 
> 
> You feeling brave... :lol:


Nothing wrong with that mate...looks a bit like mine.

Actually, I'll put my summer snap on again as my avi. Oh dear, now I've dropped myself in it! mg:


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> Hey you chaps dose anyone wear glasses... :confused1:


My Missus wore them and contacts since she was about 15. I love glasses on her :wub:

Anyway, she didn't like them and had Lasek and Waveform surgery about 8 weeks ago. The results are incredible and I think she now has better eyes than me. However, I want sexy back...


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning @dt36 , morning all...

Some of today's famous birthdays...

The legendary musician Keith Richards (69)



In film, The genius Stephen Spielberg (66). Plus actors Brad Pitt (49) and Ray Liotta (58)



Actor, singer(?) and fisherman(?) Robson Green (48)



The visually gorgeous but musically useless Christina Aguilera (32)



And Mr. Olympia 2011+2012, Phil Heath (33)



And Keith again (dunno what happened there)!


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Hey you chaps dose anyone wear glasses... :confused1:


Yep since about 3 years old or so....

Have a lazy eye, don't have proper binocular vision, also have astigmatism and short sight.......................

Vari-focals these days, used to have contact lens but can no longer read with them and driving in them was not comfortable so glasses all the time now.

Never considered eye laser treatment because I'm not sure how permanent it would be and doubt it would do much for my underlying condition.

My great niece and great nephew have similar issues, so looks like it's genetic from my Mother's side of the family, though my step brother is fine as is my niece


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Well can glasses that don't work well with you eyes make you feel tired..??????


Yes......


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> Never considered eye laser treatment because I'm not sure how permanent it would be and doubt it would do much for my underlying condition.


Hi Greshie, A consultation with Optical Express is free and the test is very in depth, but quick. The Consultant explained to us that your eyes will deteriate naturally as you get older, and eventually even with laser surgery, you will have to wear reading glasses at some point in your life. However, the long distance for driving etc will stay good and doesn't drop off.

My Wife had the Lasek because of her eye type, which is harsher on recovery and was not pleasant for about 3 days. We opted for an additional surgery on top called iDesign, just in case she wanted to be a Fighter Pilot or an Astronaut. This pushed the price out a bit, but I wanted her to have get the best benefit from it. In for a penny, in for a pound and all that.

We were talking about the surgery this week funnily enough and she states that it is unreal how good her eyes are now, and that she only wishes that she did it years ago. Many others we have spoken to who have had it done all say the same.

I have put a link up to it Mate and think I also have a money off voucher here somewhere, but would have to check with my Betty first that it's still here.

http://www.opticalexpress.co.uk/?WT.mc_id=email-uk-14624&gclid=CIbeiMTWubsCFUTmwgodLTUAVw


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

The weather is foul here, blustery and p¡ssing down.

No gym today, but a legs session tomorrow.

I need to work out what I still need to sort out Christmas-wise, so it's writing out a list of things to do, things to pay for, etc.

Apart from that, I'm staying cosy and warm indoors.

Have a nice day


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Yes......


Cheers Gresh , Looks like a trip to the opticians for another eye test and glasses...

Got some Bi-focal glasses last November the one before the one gone, And a couple of months later is when I started feeling knackered....

No wonder my blood tests came back OK.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Afternoon all ...

FTR I won't be doing Xmas dinner and pudding....it will be something boring I have to start as I mean to go on and as iv started well ...lol. The booze don't bother me 2 wines I'm drunk so...all normal this end. Boxing Day lunch with the girls iv picked a Mexican place where they bring shredded steak or chicken sizzling in the pan with onions and peppers I just won't have tortilla or wraps...there's a method in my madness ..ladies this place is fab! Little do they know I'm being completely selfish !!!!


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> Hi Greshie, A consultation with Optical Express is free and the test is very in depth, but quick. The Consultant explained to us that your eyes will deteriate naturally as you get older, and eventually even with laser surgery, you will have to wear reading glasses at some point in your life. However, the long distance for driving etc will stay good and doesn't drop off.
> 
> My Wife had the Lasek because of her eye type, which is harsher on recovery and was not pleasant for about 3 days. We opted for an additional surgery on top called iDesign, just in case she wanted to be a Fighter Pilot or an Astronaut. This pushed the price out a bit, but I wanted her to have get the best benefit from it. In for a penny, in for a pound and all that.
> 
> We were talking about the surgery this week funnily enough and she states that it is unreal how good her eyes are now, and that she only wishes that she did it years ago. Many others we have spoken to who have had it done all say the same.
> 
> I have put a link up to it Mate and think I also have a money off voucher here somewhere, but would have to check with my Betty first that it's still here.
> 
> http://www.opticalexpress.co.uk/?WT.mc_id=email-uk-14624&gclid=CIbeiMTWubsCFUTmwgodLTUAVw


Cheers dt36 I will have a read of that later... :thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> The weather is foul here, blustery and p¡ssing down.
> 
> No gym today, but a legs session tomorrow.
> 
> I need to work out what I still need to sort out Christmas-wise, so it's writing out a list of things to do, things to pay for, etc.
> 
> Apart from that, I'm staying cosy and warm indoors.
> 
> Have a nice day


Loz it isn't that bad matey , Christmas I mean , But the lead up to it all is shear madness all for the sake of two days maybe three if you wish to add that ... :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Had an hour and a quarter in the gym this morning on the shoulders machine and free weight press, cable and free weight raises and some shrugs... 

tried some pull ups but no can do at the moment as still to much of a heavy piece of meat to move I did not fare to well on chins either... :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz it isn't that bad matey , Christmas I mean , But the lead up to it all is shear madness all for the sake of two days maybe three if you wish to add that ... :thumb:


I'm lpoking forward to it mate.

The shopping I can do without though - but that depends on Head Office! mg:


----------



## andyfrance001

49 last week, been bodybuilding around 26 years, at my best ever condition currently, look better now than i did twenty years ago! Up every morning at 5am for gym at 6am, eat every two hours, chicken, loads of fish, steak etc.. Just need to get my legs a little bigger and looking at competing next year for first time, thats my goal.


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> tried some pull ups but no can do at the moment as still to much of a heavy piece of meat to move I did not fare to well on chins either... :thumbup1:


Go with negatives only for now. Get a bench under the bar for you to stand on assist yourself to the top of the pull up position. Take your feet away and complete the negative part as normal. This WILL work and I have seen a good few people get success this way with pull ups.


----------



## Laurieloz

Ha! No sooner had I mentioned staying in today, chilling out, when Mrs. LL came in demanding we go shopping! :cursing:  

Three hours later I'm back....on the plus side, it's all done now! :w00t: :smartass:

Just her pressie to find


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> Hi Greshie, A consultation with Optical Express is free and the test is very in depth, but quick. The Consultant explained to us that your eyes will deteriate naturally as you get older, and eventually even with laser surgery, you will have to wear reading glasses at some point in your life. However, the long distance for driving etc will stay good and doesn't drop off.
> 
> My Wife had the Lasek because of her eye type, which is harsher on recovery and was not pleasant for about 3 days. We opted for an additional surgery on top called iDesign, just in case she wanted to be a Fighter Pilot or an Astronaut. This pushed the price out a bit, but I wanted her to have get the best benefit from it. In for a penny, in for a pound and all that.
> 
> We were talking about the surgery this week funnily enough and she states that it is unreal how good her eyes are now, and that she only wishes that she did it years ago. Many others we have spoken to who have had it done all say the same.
> 
> I have put a link up to it Mate and think I also have a money off voucher here somewhere, but would have to check with my Betty first that it's still here.
> 
> http://www.opticalexpress.co.uk/?WT.mc_id=email-uk-14624&gclid=CIbeiMTWubsCFUTmwgodLTUAVw


Hmmm interesting, although my nearest Optical Express is 30 miles away  , and Specsaver's don't do it......... however I plugged my prescription into the calculator and it came back as suitable .... will have to have a think !



Laurieloz said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> The weather is foul here, blustery and p¡ssing down.
> 
> No gym today, but a legs session tomorrow.
> 
> I need to work out what I still need to sort out Christmas-wise, so it's writing out a list of things to do, things to pay for, etc.
> 
> Apart from that, I'm staying cosy and warm indoors.
> 
> Have a nice day


Blowing a gale first thing this morning and again tonight, wind is howling around the bungalow as I type ... am nice and cosy though


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> Go with negatives only for now. Get a bench under the bar for you to stand on assist yourself to the top of the pull up position. Take your feet away and complete the negative part as normal. This WILL work and I have seen a good few people get success this way with pull ups.


dt dude have you got a name or is it dt, Right they have a machine with a springy type stand bar is this the machine to help do this exersize...


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Mark Felix is 47! Nuff said.

If you dont know who mark felix is, youtube him. His deadlift ability at 47 is unbelievable!


----------



## Laurieloz

Rob_bigman_smit said:


> Mark Felix is 47! Nuff said.
> 
> If you dont know who mark felix is, youtube him. His deadlift ability at 47 is unbelievable!


He used to be a World's Strongest Man regular I believe. Long time ago


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> He used to be a World's Strongest Man regular I believe. Long time ago


Hello my New Wave friend. How are you? I getting ready for the big Christmas day and feeling excited quite. Santa come soon and bring me IPAD I am hoping. Anyone else hoping for the good gift?


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> He used to be a World's Strongest Man regular I believe. Long time ago


Hey how goes Laureil? You change picture - you bit of hunk I can see. Good for age I would say not in 45 more place. Where is Hull?


----------



## essexboy

Roco Cabanez said:


> Hey how goes Laureil? You change picture - you bit of hunk I can see. Good for age I would say not in 45 more place. *Where is Hull*?


Its a tiny Island about 3 million light years from Mars.


----------



## Classic one

It might as well be , Is Essex still on the map ... :lol:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

essexboy said:


> Its a tiny Island about 3 million light years from Mars.


Ha ha I don't think so but funny


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Classicone said:


> It might as well be , Is Essex still on the map ... :lol:


Hear esex good for gilr whio say alrite mate but in bed all allrite ha ha


----------



## Classic one

Roco Cabanez said:


> Hear esex good for gilr whio say alrite mate but in bed all allrite ha ha


Roco you watch too much tv dude.... :lol:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Classicone said:


> Roco you watch too much tv dude.... :lol:


Ha ha maybe I do Classi but did go Romford once on Saturday night and girl everywhere. Trouble that cant tell age so maybe you get locked up for 15 year old sex and trouble ha ha. Nice girl there though and not many clothes


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> dt dude have you got a name or is it dt, Right they have a machine with a springy type stand bar is this the machine to help do this exersize...


It's actually Mr dt36  ha ha, I'm such a cvnt sometimes.

Yes, that stand is for putting your knees on for assisted dips. Sometimes you have to adjust the resistance according to your body weight.


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> Hey how goes Laureil? You change picture - you bit of hunk I can see. Good for age I would say not in 45 more place. Where is Hull?


 @essexboy

Hull is a large fish 'n' chip shop just over the bridge from Essex.

We are specialist traders in cod, exchanging it for shandy from our good people in TOWIE


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> It's actually Mr dt36  ha ha, I'm such a cvnt sometimes.
> 
> Yes, that stand is for putting your knees on for assisted dips. Sometimes you have to adjust the resistance according to your body weight.


Sorry Mr dt36 ill give that a go next time I am in the gym see if it makes any difference or makes it any easier....

Failing that my arms will have to grow stronger... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> It might as well be , Is Essex still on the map ... :lol:


Essex is covered in oil preservative used to marinade all those jellied eels they consume


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Essex is covered in oil preservative used to marinade all those jellied eels they consume


Eels you say... :lol:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> Essex is covered in oil preservative used to marinade all those jellied eels they consume


Hello Lauriel, very funny I hear youn eat the ells snake fish and also piue with eel sauce. Ha ha make spanish sea food seem very ok yes?


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> Eels you say... :lol:


Up inside ya.


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> Hello Lauriel, very funny I hear youn eat the ells snake fish and also piue with eel sauce. Ha ha make spanish sea food seem very ok yes?


Er...something like that:huh: :confused1: :rolleye:


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> Sorry Mr dt36 ill give that a go next time I am in the gym see if it makes any difference or makes it any easier....
> 
> Failing that my arms will have to grow stronger... :lol:


Mix it up a bit with Negatives Mr Classicone. This will be better than that the machine alone and your body has to adapt to its own weight.


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> Up inside ya.


 :lol: :thumb: I like that very funny...


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Up inside ya.


Haha. Touche, mate:thumbup1:

Good band by the way


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> Er...something like that:huh: :confused1: :rolleye:


No I mean jeely eels in essex and liqory sauce made from eel juice disgust yes?

If Hull close to place then maybe you have too - you look like man who like eel and big food for growing and tough look. Very appeal.


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> No I mean jeely eels in essex and liqory sauce made from eel juice disgust yes?
> 
> If Hull close to place then maybe you have too - you look like man who like eel and big food for growing and tough look. Very appeal.


This thread is quite surreal tonight.

No mate, I don't like eels at all...just an in-joke thing y'know?


----------



## dt36

My other favourite is The Hitcher. "Pound ya bananas...


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> This thread is quite surreal tonight.
> 
> No mate, I don't like eels at all...just an in-joke thing y'know?


Very bloody strange..... :lol: X-files thing..


----------



## raptordog

Jellied ells and chin assist machines :confused1: .......ok boys what the fcuk did I miss here...... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Jellied ells and chin assist machines :confused1: .......ok boys what the fcuk did I miss here...... :lol:


Hi Raptor you haven't missed anything really but nice to have someone normal on here dt36 has given me so good info about machines and pull ups/ chins ...

And after that it went haywire....nice to see you on here though... :lol:

Whats your day been like..


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> This thread is quite surreal tonight.
> 
> No mate, I don't like eels at all...just an in-joke thing y'know?


Ok I see but you big and tough anyway and hulky. You maybe shoudl not on over 45 thread like me eh?


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Jellied ells and chin assist machines :confused1: .......ok boys what the fcuk did I miss here...... :lol:


How to build a Beast's Back. Assisted chins and Jellied Eels intra workout apparently...


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> Ok I see but you big and tough anyway and hulky. You maybe shoudl not on over 45 thread like me eh?


I'm 49 senor. What age are you matey?


----------



## dt36

Oh yes, and I think Loz is getting groomed, but doesn't realise it :lol:

Sorry Loz, but that dirty thing in the back of the shed is a spade!


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> How to build a Beast's Back. Assisted chins and Jellied Eels intra workout apparently...
> 
> View attachment 142451


Thanks dt the one it the gym just has a bar at the bottom that looks like a padded seat to kneel on...

But I get the idea how to use the thing....thanks.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> Oh yes, and I think Loz is getting groomed, but doesn't realise it :lol:
> 
> Sorry Loz, but that dirty thing in the back of the shed is a spade!


You might be right there... :whistling:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> I'm 49 senor. What age are you matey?


I am more than 45 but my picture maybe 10+ years older or more. This is not funny business as others say bad. I just friendly and go from here if think I trouble or things. I am Spanish man living in Ireland and liked this site but some on it seem not so fun


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> I am more than 45 but my picture maybe 10+ years older or more. This is not funny business as others say bad. I just friendly and go from here if think I trouble or things. I am Spanish man living in Ireland and liked this site but some on it seem not so fun


No no mate.

It was a serious question. It's good to talk to you


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> Hi Raptor you haven't missed anything really but nice to have someone normal on here dt36 has given me so good info about machines and pull ups/ chins ...
> 
> And after that it went haywire....nice to see you on here though... :lol:
> 
> Whats your day been like..


Hi mate hope your well :thumbup1: ......yes dt36 knows his stuff, been round the block and been in the game a while 

Got to agree the mod con assist machines are great, really help with getting the movement going, and hitting the

target areas which can be sometimes hard to progress on.

My days been hell mate, its the silly season and work is mad, love the festive season for family and friends but

work wise its a manic few weeks.

Was that busy today missed my morning session for shoulders and tri,s, could not settle all day so sneaked off

at tea time and hammered them... 

Nodding as we speak though, so going to hit the feathers and get some shut eye..... catch you all later..... take care...


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> No no mate.
> 
> It was a serious question. It's good to talk to you


yes I feel bad when you ask how old am I cos I saw adverts and did not want to seem old but actually just 50 and very young 50 as good attitude and fun laughs and things.


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Roco Cabanez said:


> yes I feel bad when you ask how old am I cos I saw adverts and did not want to seem old but actually just 50 and very young 50 as good attitude and fun laughs and things.


Picture me 10 years ago but still looking same now


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Hi mate hope your well :thumbup1: ......yes dt36 knows his stuff, been round the block and been in the game a while
> 
> Got to agree the mod con assist machines are great, really help with getting the movement going, and hitting the
> 
> target areas which can be sometimes hard to progress on.
> 
> My days been hell mate, its the silly season and work is mad, love the festive season for family and friends but
> 
> work wise its a manic few weeks.
> 
> Was that busy today missed my morning session for shoulders and tri,s, could not settle all day so sneaked off
> 
> at tea time and hammered them...
> 
> Nodding as we speak though, so going to hit the feathers and get some shut eye..... catch you all later..... take care...


Go for it... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> Picture me 10 years ago but still looking same now


You're looking very well, mate. All that sunshine and healthy food


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> You might be right there... :whistling:


Don't worry lads, I've dealt with many situations on this site! 

Roco's harmless.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Don't worry lads, I've dealt with many situations on this site!
> 
> Roco's harmless.


Have you read some of his stuff on threads....


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> You're looking very well, mate. All that sunshine and healthy food


Ha ha thanks. Not so healthy sometime with Pizza and fried being very popular in Ireland. Healthy air but sometimes not so healthy what goes in. Ha ha, but happy here and not Spain which is troubled with divisions in society feel bad. England and Ireland much ncie places and not been to Hull maybe in Mid england maybe but only been London and essex but not true england I think maybe rough at all.


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Classicone said:


> Have you read some of his stuff on threads....


What you say? cos I have opinion on culture issues that I am bad. This makes me sad and cross becuase I have view we are all allow to have yes?


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> Don't worry lads, I've dealt with many situations on this site!
> 
> Roco's harmless.


Thsi very not fair situation. I new to site ok but trying to make frineds in new countries and although I have opinions on things I am very easy to get along. Why you try spoiling of new friendship before it even goes? Not fair on me and predudice I think


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> Thsi very not fair situation. I new to site ok but trying to make frineds in new countries and although I have opinions on things I am very easy to get along. Why you try spoiling of new friendship before it even goes? Not fair on me and predudice I think


Listen mate.

I'll speak to anybody, if they come across genuine.

We've had some good chat over the past few weeks.

I don't have a problem with you mate if you're honest with me...but if you saw the Adverts and Iggy Pop at the Rainbow in 1977....well that gives me reason to question you.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Listen mate.
> 
> I'll speak to anybody, if they come across genuine.
> 
> We've had some good chat over the past few weeks.
> 
> I don't have a problem with you mate if you're honest with me...but if you saw the Adverts and Iggy Pop at the Rainbow in 1977....well that gives me reason to question you.


Thinking of calling it a day with this site ...It was great on here but its gone right off track...as folk say what the hells gone on tonight.. :thumbdown:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> Listen mate.
> 
> I'll speak to anybody, if they come across genuine.
> 
> We've had some good chat over the past few weeks.
> 
> I don't have a problem with you mate if you're honest with me...but if you saw the Adverts and Iggy Pop at the Rainbow in 1977....well that gives me reason to question you.


As I said I am older and 50. I 15 nearly 16 when see that and still at school. Both TV Smith and Iggy very bad mood that night but Adverts were very good. Better at Marquee later smaller place and better sound


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Classicone said:


> Thinking of calling it a day with this site ...It was great on here but its gone right off track...as folk say what the hells gone on tonight.. :thumbdown:


Not sure why you are going but please stay lots. IO want friend and maybe we not got to good start but maybe friend in time hope?


----------



## Roco Cabanez

we are 12th on leader board and thread need another 2000 to bye in top 5!!


----------



## Greshie

Morning all ! the howling gale has died down and we only have howling gusts now lol, but otherwise looks like a nice morning , though more rain is forecast for later...

Legs session very shortly, then have to wait around for a couple of parcels to be picked up by myhermes (have largely given up on Royal Mail for parcels.. too expensive and complicated regards sizes and weights) then out into town to get my last presents, get my hair cut if the Barber's is empty (I hate having to sit and wait and heaven help me engage in conversation with the chap next to me :w00t: ) ... then can chill and laze ...


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Morning all ! the howling gale has died down and we only have howling gusts now lol, but otherwise looks like a nice morning , though more rain is forecast for later...
> 
> Legs session very shortly, then have to wait around for a couple of parcels to be picked up by myhermes (have largely given up on Royal Mail for parcels.. too expensive and complicated regards sizes and weights) then out into town to get my last presents, get my hair cut if the Barber's is empty (I hate having to sit and wait and heaven help me engage in conversation with the chap next to me :w00t: ) ... then can chill and laze ...


Enjoy your day mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Thinking of calling it a day with this site ...It was great on here but its gone right off track...as folk say what the hells gone on tonight.. :thumbdown:


 @Classicone Hey mate why not give the forum a bit longer. Sometimes it goes like that.

Just read last nights posts. WOW some "different" posts for sure :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Nice and sunny here today, the horrendous wind has subsided here as well.

I should get a Christmas haircut myself, but I may wait until the New Year.

Some bizarre goings on here last night. I'm sure @Classicone will reconsider his decision. I am not going see my fellow Hullite driven away by a little nonsense from a certain person. And we haven't met for a beer yet! :crying:

Today....Legs at the gym and last post to catch.

Have a nice day all


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Nice and sunny here today, the horrendous wind has subsided here as well.
> 
> I should get a Christmas haircut myself, but I may wait until the New Year.
> 
> Some bizarre goings on here last night. I'm sure @Classicone will reconsider his decision. I am not going see my fellow Hullite driven away by a little nonsense from a certain person. And we haven't met for a beer yet! :crying:
> 
> Today....Legs at the gym and last post to catch.
> 
> Have a nice day all


I don't have that problem having no hair boys :lol:

just off to do a legs session myself mate. hope to catch you later


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I don't have that problem having no hair boys :lol:
> 
> just off to do a legs session myself mate. hope to catch you later


Oh yes. I'll be "hair and there" later! :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening Guys.

Had a good leg session today :thumb:

My youngest daughter came with me and my mate as she normally does some c/v and m/c's.

The thing is that she asked if she could join in with us doing legs, so I said yes of course and she loved it. On our way back she was asking if she could work with us more and of course I agreed.

My question is do an of your kids train and if they do, do you encourage them or not?


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Evening Guys.
> 
> Had a good leg session today :thumb:
> 
> My youngest daughter came with me and my mate as she normally does some c/v and m/c's.
> 
> The thing is that she asked if she could join in with us doing legs, so I said yes of course and she loved it. On our way back she was asking if she could work with us more and of course I agreed.
> 
> My question is do an of your kids train and if they do, do you encourage them or not?


my daughter has trained a few times and really enjoyed it, unfortunately can't do it more often. I definitely encourage her, really pleased she takes an active interest


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> my daughter has trained a few times and really enjoyed it, unfortunately can't do it more often. I definitely encourage her, really pleased she takes an active interest


Thats good to hear mate.

I have the time at the moment :lol: So i will be encouraging her all the way. She has already asked what we are training tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Thats good to hear mate.
> 
> I have the time at the moment :lol: So i will be encouraging her all the way. She has already asked what we are training tomorrow :thumb:


excellent, the opportunity to show her correctly :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> excellent, the opportunity to show her correctly :thumb:


I will do the best I can. But I am sure some young buck will tell me I'm wrong (brah) :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening Guys.
> 
> Had a good leg session today :thumb:
> 
> My youngest daughter came with me and my mate as she normally does some c/v and m/c's.
> 
> The thing is that she asked if she could join in with us doing legs, so I said yes of course and she loved it. On our way back she was asking if she could work with us more and of course I agreed.
> 
> My question is do an of your kids train and if they do, do you encourage them or not?


Hi andy ...I had a leg session today too!!!

And yes my son trains with me when he's home but it's abit hardcore and he forgets my back issue!!! He's in the army so u can imagine lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hi andy ...I had a leg session today too!!!
> 
> And yes my son trains with me when he's home but it's abit hardcore and he forgets my back issue!!! He's in the army so u can imagine lol


Hi skye,

Great minds think alike as they say 

Yeah I can imagine for sure. I bet it is go hard of go home for him.

What regiment is he in out of interest?


----------



## raptordog

Evening all...its been another manic day at work today....still guess its earning money...shouldn't grumble really. 

This high rep training is hitting the sweet spot, doms in shoulders a triceps are killing me today, leg day tomorrow

that should be fun, just in time to give me the funny walk on the Christmas do......lol.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Evening all...its been another manic day at work today....still guess its earning money...shouldn't grumble really.
> 
> This high rep training is hitting the sweet spot, doms in shoulders a triceps are killing me today, leg day tomorrow
> 
> that should be fun, just in time to give me the funny walk on the Christmas do......lol.... :lol:


Hi mate,

Haven't had doms in the delts for ages.

ministry of funny walks at the xmas do :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hi skye,
> 
> Great minds think alike as they say
> 
> Yeah I can imagine for sure. I bet it is go hard of go home for him.
> 
> What regiment is he in out of interest?


Well he's been with PWRR formerly queens done over 12 yr with them ...but is moving on and is in training for the hardcore stuff!!! And I'm not pleased bout that but they have to follow their own path eh, so yes go hard or go home is definitely his moto ... Usually choose to go home lol


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Evening all...its been another manic day at work today....still guess its earning money...shouldn't grumble really.
> 
> This high rep training is hitting the sweet spot, doms in shoulders a triceps are killing me today, leg day tomorrow
> 
> that should be fun, just in time to give me the funny walk on the Christmas do......lol.... :lol:


I can't imagine doms in shoulders ever...I feel it when I'm doing it but never the next day or next...triceps yes infact every other muscle group I would say but shoulders. Oh and abs maybe just never feel it no matter what.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Well he's been with PWRR formerly queens done over 12 yr with them ...but is moving on and is in training for the hardcore stuff!!! And I'm not pleased bout that but they have to follow their own path eh, so yes go hard or go home is definitely his moto ... Usually choose to go home lol


I understand where you are coming from totally.

But as you say it is his path and his choice. Good luck to him too.

Looking by your avi you train hard too.


----------



## andyhuggins

@raptordog What is your workout for delts mate?


----------



## raptordog

Ha too right mate....It will really impress the ladies when I'm walking like am trying to hold back a enema.... :lol:

Its the rep switch, that's why i do it, every 6 weeks or so, always feel that if your getting doms, you are achieving

something as long as your nutrition is adequate, may well be a old wife's tale I don't know, but at least one

thing is that you know if you are correctly targeting the muscle group of choice correctly....


----------



## Northern Lass

Hey everyone...

Andy and Skyee have you both trained today?


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Ha too right mate....It will really impress the ladies when I'm walking like am trying to hold back a enema.... :lol:
> 
> Its the rep switch, that's why i do it, every 6 weeks or so, always feel that if your getting doms, you are achieving
> 
> something as long as your nutrition is adequate, may well be a old wife's tale I don't know, but at least one
> 
> thing is that you know if you are correctly targeting the muscle group of choice correctly....


Thanks mate. I am going to have to look into this over xmas and look at using it for sure.

Do you have any good sites to look at etc?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I understand where you are coming from totally.
> 
> But as you say it is his path and his choice. Good luck to him too.
> 
> Looking by your avi you train hard too.


I do try I go as heavy as I can on legs but I'm limited with disc issues but tbh what I can push is working, glutes are coming on hamstrings are getting there but I don't have definition in quads yet I guess it's diet. And all the leg work Is what's helping to develop abs as I don't really train them coz as I said I never feel it so no point lol...some say don't bother it's mainly diet for abs what do u reckon? Could u get diet on point and never train abs specific and still see a six pack?


----------



## Northern Lass

I fancy having a go at this after xmas...

http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/pyramid-sets-50-exercises-12-weeks-1-transformed-body-yours.html


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> Andy and Skyee have you both trained today?


I did Hun...I had a leg session ..did u?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I do try I go as heavy as I can on legs but I'm limited with disc issues but tbh what I can push is working, glutes are coming on hamstrings are getting there but I don't have definition in quads yet I guess it's diet. And all the leg work Is what's helping to develop abs as I don't really train them coz as I said I never feel it so no point lol...some say don't bother it's mainly diet for abs what do u reckon? Could u get diet on point and never train abs specific and still see a six pack?


I think you still need to train abs, as they are a muscle too. You just won't see then until the diet is right and you are cutting. If you get what I mean.

Have you tried front squats for your quads?


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> I did Hun...I had a leg session ..did u?


Back and Abs for me my dear


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Hey everyone...
> 
> Andy and Skyee have you both trained today?


Yes sweetie had a leg session with an old training partner and my daughter got stuck in too :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I fancy having a go at this after xmas...
> 
> http://www.bodybuilding.com/fun/pyramid-sets-50-exercises-12-weeks-1-transformed-body-yours.html


Cant load that lady?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> @raptordog What is your workout for delts mate?


I do throw thing around a little, been throwing a bit of cable work into the mix, but example..

dumbell shoulder press.

side lateral raises.

bent over reverse fly's.

machine press.

Don't deviate too much has I like to keep a record of poundage and progress.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> I do throw thing around a little, been throwing a bit of cable work into the mix, but example..
> 
> dumbell shoulder press.
> 
> side lateral raises.
> 
> bent over reverse fly's.
> 
> machine press.
> 
> Don't deviate too much has I like to keep a record of poundage and progress.


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Yes sweetie had a leg session with an old training partner and my daughter got stuck in too :thumb:


Awesome how old is your daughter


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I think you still need to train abs, as they are a muscle too. You just won't see then until the diet is right and you are cutting. If you get what I mean.
> 
> Have you tried front squats for your quads?


I can't squat at all it really hits my back it's on the way up it kills.


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Awesome how old is your daughter


She is 17.

Did well on the leg session. Best bit is she is coming tomorrow for a push session too :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I can't squat at all it really hits my back it's on the way up it kills.


Fair play. What is your leg routine if you dont mind me asking? Its just that you said you dont feel it in the quads.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> She is 17.
> 
> Did well on the leg session. Best bit is she is coming tomorrow for a push session too :thumb:


Thats cool she is interested in working out


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play. What is your leg routine if you dont mind me asking? Its just that you said you dont feel it in the quads.


Lunges are good for Quads and Glutes


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Thats cool she is interested in working out


Oh yeah and I will defo encourage her :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> I can't squat at all it really hits my back it's on the way up it kills.


Used to love squatting, intense exercise for sure and one of the best leg builders. But of all exercises it

has caused me the most injuries over the years, even under the strictest of form.

I have been doing them recently, but only as a finisher, leg ext/ leg curls first, then machine press then

squats to burn out but only lighter weight....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Used to love squatting, intense exercise for sure and one of the best leg builders. But of all exercises it
> 
> has caused me the most injuries over the years, even under the strictest of form.
> 
> I have been doing them recently, but only as a finisher, leg ext/ leg curls first, then machine press then
> 
> squats to burn out but only lighter weight....


There is always around things mate :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate. I am going to have to look into this over xmas and look at using it for sure.
> 
> Do you have any good sites to look at etc?


You have probably seen this before Andy, but some good pointers in the video, the not full extending on the db shoulder press and

keeping the tension on the muscle, really hits home, tried it with a few of the lads in the gym... you should see their poundage's

drop...... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

thanks mate. I need to change my training up in the new year. I have seen DY before but just forgot about it.

This looks very interesting so will be having a look.

It's just so enfuriating that most of you guys are up north and I am down south :cursing:


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> thanks mate. I need to change my training up in the new year. I have seen DY before but just forgot about it.
> 
> This looks very interesting so will be having a look.
> 
> It's just so enfuriating that most of you guys are up north and I am down south :cursing:


No worries mate, that's what these forums are for, new ideas/ motivation/ and helping others, as well as some

good old banter lol. :thumbup1:

Anyway i will be bending your ear on diet soon, looks like you have got it nailed in that department, this lean gain

is killing me and very slow progress....but I'm sticking at it....and am sure you will be there to steer me in the right direction....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> No worries mate, that's what these forums are for, new ideas/ motivation/ and helping others, as well as some
> 
> good old banter lol. :thumbup1:
> 
> Anyway i will be bending your ear on diet soon, looks like you have got it nailed in that department, this lean gain
> 
> is killing me and very slow progress....but I'm sticking at it....and am sure you will be there to steer me in the right direction....


You can bend my ear as much as you like mate. That will not be a problem 

Lean gain is a very slow process but stick with it mate. You look to be doing well. I must admit it is a mental test.

If i can help you at all with diet etc by all means ask away


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm sorry fellas, there's no chance of me joining in tonight.

I will as always read all your posts and leave comments if need be.

Have a good evening


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I'm sorry fellas, there's no chance of me joining in tonight.
> 
> I will as always read all your posts and leave comments if need be.
> 
> Have a good evening


No probs mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey ladies and gents,

Had a good chat on here tonight. Very informative and fun.

May it continue :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Going back to stuff I've missed....

1. I don't have any kids of my own, but I gained two step daughters when I got married.

They are not exactly what you may call energetic or even remotely interested, despite my best intentions.

Not to worry. I tried! :crying:

2. I remember when I was in the RAF and heavily into my bodybuilding.

I went to Aviano air base often in Italy. There was a well equipped gym on the U.S. base which I spent most of my downtime in getting in good shape.

Away from the gym, we had a "D.I.Y." outside gym where the aircraft techies had rigged up some bars, frames and discs for training with.

The squat rack was a steel bar with rubber aircraft chocks fitted to each end.

Great little gym and I miss those days!


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Evening Guys.
> 
> Had a good leg session today :thumb:
> 
> My youngest daughter came with me and my mate as she normally does some c/v and m/c's.
> 
> The thing is that she asked if she could join in with us doing legs, so I said yes of course and she loved it. On our way back she was asking if she could work with us more and of course I agreed.
> 
> My question is do an of your kids train and if they do, do you encourage them or not?


Yes, yes and yes.

My Son lives for the gym and has a decent physique out of it.

I started him properly when he was about 15, even though he used to come with me when younger and just do sit ups etc. Then, he was just breaking into regional rugby and many of the teams were just going for big players rather than talent. When they went on the summer camp, he was the smallest scrum half height and weight wise they had ever had. Just before he joined the Army in October, at 19 he was 6' 1" and holding 14st 7ib with defined abs and holding some good muscle. Not heavy like a BB, but more of a heavy athletic build.

My Daughter also likes the gym and I have taken her with me too when I used to use a commercial gym. She usually likes the cardio, but a while ago she said she wanted to tone more, so I gave her a full body routine for twice a week, keeping her with me for about a month. She loved this, and still does it now with her friend, as they go 3 times a week mixing it up.

For the amount of junk and take aways she eats, she should be much bigger, but she is about a size 8 and looks toned. This I believe is due to the time she spends training with her friend.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Hi andy ...I had a leg session today too!!!
> 
> And yes my son trains with me when he's home but it's abit hardcore and he forgets my back issue!!! He's in the army so u can imagine lol


What's his Regiment Skye and was you the proudest Mother at his pass out parade?


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Well he's been with PWRR formerly queens done over 12 yr with them ...but is moving on and is in training for the hardcore stuff!!! And I'm not pleased bout that but they have to follow their own path eh, so yes go hard or go home is definitely his moto ... Usually choose to go home lol


Forget my last post.

Nice to see he is getting on. SF will be hard for him, but from the time he has done, he is no mug and knows the score. :thumbup1:

Proud of him and all our boys wearing the uniform.


----------



## Greshie

Morning all 

For some reason I keep on thinking it's Saturday today  last day at work until the 31st :thumbup1: looking forward to the break!

Heavy rain and more wind forecast later


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> thanks mate. I need to change my training up in the new year. I have seen DY before but just forgot about it.
> 
> This looks very interesting so will be having a look.
> 
> It's just so enfuriating that most of you guys are up north and I am down south :cursing:


Where are u again andy?


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Morning all
> 
> For some reason I keep on thinking it's Saturday today  last day at work until the 31st :thumbup1: looking forward to the break!
> 
> Heavy rain and more wind forecast later


It's lovley here Greshie the sun is out ...I'm heading to beach for a crisp...walk with dog


----------



## Laurieloz

@andyhuggins

Does it matter where we are, North or South, in internet land?


----------



## Laurieloz

It's the silly season and later I'll be on my annual drinks crawl with my mates from work.

I'm not too fussed about going to be honest, the town will be packed and I'm going to take it steady.

Talk later on hopefully. Have a nice evening


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> It's the silly season and later I'll be on my annual drinks crawl with my mates from work.
> 
> I'm not too fussed about going to be honest, the town will be packed and I'm going to take it steady.
> 
> Talk later on hopefully. Have a nice evening


Have a good evening ! if the weather is anything like here you would certainly want to stay indoors !


----------



## Northern Lass

Looks like it's going to be quiet on here tonight


----------



## chris27

Laurieloz said:


> It's the silly season and later I'll be on my annual drinks crawl with my mates from work.
> 
> I'm not too fussed about going to be honest, the town will be packed and I'm going to take it steady.
> 
> Talk later on hopefully. Have a nice evening


Have a nice night loz 



Greshie said:


> Have a good evening ! if the weather is anything like here you would certainly want to stay indoors !


x2 .Bloody wild outside


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Have a good evening ! if the weather is anything like here you would certainly want to stay indoors !


Aint that the truth Greshie the wind seems to be picking up, all hell is going to be let lose me thinks .... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> It's the silly season and later I'll be on my annual drinks crawl with my mates from work.
> 
> I'm not too fussed about going to be honest, the town will be packed and I'm going to take it steady.
> 
> Talk later on hopefully. Have a nice evening


Have your self a good night out just watch out for the Pri**s out there..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> Looks like it's going to be quiet on here tonight


Bloody hope not YUM hope its just fine and dandy.... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Dt due we can chat Classic cars /Rods and Yanks and modded til cows come home.... :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Aint that the truth Greshie the wind seems to be picking up, all hell is going to be let lose me thinks .... :lol:


Yep! got drenched walking from the shop to the car (umbrella useless in this wind) and now the wind is howling 'round the house ... thankfully I don't have to get up for work in the morning, or even go very far ....................


----------



## Classic one

Many thanks for the pms from a couple of you chaps...Sorry but I hate someone just coming on here and going on about **** on this what I consider a great forum,I have not been on here as long as some of you fine folk and some of you have made me feel very welcome :thumb:

I have met some new friends whom have offerd and given great advice and I was thinking of leaving this behind.... :nono:

But I AM BACK and will stay if that's ok with you folk... :bounce:


----------



## Northern Lass

Classicone said:


> Many thanks for the pms from a couple of you chaps...Sorry but I hate someone just coming on here and going on about **** on this what I consider a great forum,I have not been on here as long as some of you fine folk and some of you have made me feel very welcome :thumb:
> 
> I have met some new friends whom have offerd and given great advice and I was thinking of leaving this behind.... :nono:
> 
> But I AM BACK and will stay if that's ok with you folk... :bounce:


Your very welcome... you seem a nice dude


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> Your very welcome... you seem a nice dude


You seem a nice dudet.... :lol:


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> Looks like it's going to be quiet on here tonight


Hey new avi looks yummy :thumbup1: ......well done girl, excellent progress....your making some great changes.....


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Hey new avi looks yummy :thumbup1: ......well done girl, excellent progress....your making some great changes.....


I never noticed your new avi Yum , looking very slim girl... :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Many thanks for the pms from a couple of you chaps...Sorry but I hate someone just coming on here and going on about **** on this what I consider a great forum,I have not been on here as long as some of you fine folk and some of you have made me feel very welcome :thumb:
> 
> I have met some new friends whom have offerd and given great advice and I was thinking of leaving this behind.... :nono:
> 
> But I AM BACK and will stay if that's ok with you folk... :bounce:


Of course it's ok :thumbup1: .... don't let people wind you up ! I just let such things float over my head


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Have your self a good night out just watch out for the Pri**s out there..... :thumbup1:


Haha. Oh...there were plenty of kn0bheads out tonight.

Burlington Tavern was almost a fkn riot! Haha. I was alright....apparently I look many years younger than the 49 that I am: :nono: and people tend to say "excuse me mate". :laugh: You get away with a lot when you're an ex-bodybuilder:rolleye:


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Of course it's ok :thumbup1: .... don't let people wind you up ! I just let such things float over my head


Yes I normally do Greshie but that chap could chat English one min then chat another in the next sentence , just seemed all wrong as if taking the p***...

Just because you are on a Pc people can still tell...


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> Of course it's ok :thumbup1: .... don't let people wind you up ! I just let such things float over my head


Listen to Greshie mate, some sound words of advice.... :thumb:

I haven't got his skills with words.... so in my own.....

"If one day on your travels you stand in some sh*t that gets stuck to your boot.....just keep right on walking

it will soon disappear and be behind you"......


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Yes I normally do Greshie but that chap could chat English one min then chat another in the next sentence , just seemed all wrong as if taking the p***...
> 
> Just because you are on a Pc people can still tell...


It's in the process of being sorted out, Mark:thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> It's in the process of being sorted out, Mark:thumbup1:


Loz are you out in all the rain and wind... :nono:


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Listen to Greshie mate, some sound words of advice.... :thumb:
> 
> I haven't got his skills with words.... so in my own.....
> 
> "If one day on your travels you stand in some sh*t that gets stuck to your boot.....just keep right on walking
> 
> it will soon disappear and be behind you"......


Raptor dude have you lived round here the pavements are covered in the stuff , theres some right mucky cV*ts around...


----------



## Classic one

Has everyone finished now till after Christmas and the New Year.... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz are you out in all the rain and wind... :nono:


Amazingly, I seemed to dodge the rain.

Safe at home warm and dry, and no blood!


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Has everyone finished now till after Christmas and the New Year.... :thumb:


Hell no.

Sunday night and finish at 2am Christmas Eve


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Amazingly, I seemed to dodge the rain.
> 
> Safe at home warm and dry, and no blood!


Well all that's a bonus .... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Well all that's a bonus .... :lol:


But I had to step in as one of my workmates was picked on by some p¡ssed up loser.

My mate is only about 4'9" tall but about thirty.

Someone decided to have a go and insult him....my friend answered back....

To cut it short, I had to get him outta the way and actually restrain the nasty [email protected]! He went on his merry way....

I'm good at that.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> But I had to step in as one of my workmates was picked on by some p¡ssed up loser.
> 
> My mate is only about 4'9" tall but about thirty.
> 
> Someone decided to have a go and insult him....my friend answered back....
> 
> To cut it short, I had to get him outta the way and actually restrain the nasty [email protected]! He went on his merry way....
> 
> I'm good at that.


All the fun has gone out of X mas the enjoyment and the so called good will to all men that's gone too....:no:


----------



## Classic one

Just a thought is there a buy and sell part on this forum.... :clap:


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> Just a thought is there a buy and sell part on this forum.... :clap:


Yes Mate, Classified & Exchanges


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> Has everyone finished now till after Christmas and the New Year.... :thumb:


I havn't booked any leave and will leave my phone and laptop on. I do technical support from home for a very large truck manufacturer, so no point in booking leave.

I usually travel about once a month to give training to Engineers, or give assistance on a show stopper if they need additional help.


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> All the fun has gone out of X mas the enjoyment and the so called good will to all men that's gone too....:no:


Sadly, the minority have a little too much to drink and it brings forward their true colours - they need that escapism to let let rip. Very silly.

Christmas now is this ridiculously over the top commercial money spinner which reeks of capitalism. Forget the religious aspect, it's about spending, full stop.

I'm simple in my needs on Christmas Day these days. I don't want presents. I want to see my grandkids enjoy themselves, have a nice dinner with a John Smiths to remember my dad with, go for a half-hour stroll afterwards, then go back and suffer the sh!te which my step daughters will be watching on TV.

I shall escape by being the entertainment for my grandkids who will beat me black and blue.

In the evening, I will undoudbtably have to watch Doctor Who with Mrs. LL and that [email protected] until she retires for the evening.

Then all alone, my time will be bliss: a nice movie, catch up with you guys and a splendid single malt:cool:

How is everyone else's Christmas Day schedule?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I love chrimbo! TBH, all the concerns about it being over commercialised I can remember my parents saying. I think it was true then and I think it's true now. It's still great though. When you close that door on chrimbo eve, with the kids all excited, it's lovely. I don't care what's happening in the pubs or on the high street. Can't wait!


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Hey new avi looks yummy :thumbup1: ......well done girl, excellent progress....your making some great changes.....





Classicone said:


> I never noticed your new avi Yum , looking very slim girl... :thumb:


  those days of being 187lbs are def behind me and will never make an appearance.

Your too kind


----------



## dt36

YummyMummy said:


> those days of being 187lbs are def behind me and will never make an appearance.
> 
> Your too kind


New Avi is definately looking slimmer. Well done, Vicky. :thumb:


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> How is everyone else's Christmas Day schedule?


Taking the kids out for a meal on Christmas Eve, then it's into the Cinema for the Hobbit. This has been a tradition of ours since they were little and we never miss it, even though they are 19 and 20 this year.

Christmas day was usually all the immediate family around someones house, alternating each year. This year, my Missus and Kids, my Parents, the Missus Parents, Aunty & Uncle, Brothers, Neices and Nephews are all going to a Pub by us, as it's been getting hard work with catering for all the numbers the last 2 few years.

Normally, everyone cooks some part of the meal and brings it along, but as more Children have come along now, it is getting a bit much.

Evening wise will just be a a wind down and chill and hopefully a visit from Mrs Santa... :rolleye:


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I love chrimbo! TBH, all the concerns about it being over commercialised I can remember my parents saying. I think it was true then and I think it's true now. It's still great though. When you close that door on chrimbo eve, with the kids all excited, it's lovely. I don't care what's happening in the pubs or on the high street. Can't wait!


 :thumb: Actually reading back my post there I did come across a tad gloomy, didn't I?

Don't get me wrong, I do love Christmas. There are things I can do without like the shopping and TV schedule (unless it's your programmes, Dirk  ), but the family coming round with the little 'uns, the dinner and the holiday itself is great.


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> Yes Mate, Classified & Exchanges


Silver to get on it...???


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> those days of being 187lbs are def behind me and will never make an appearance.
> 
> Your too kind


Yummy ur looking smoking hot girl!!!!

I can see some nice definition on the chest, shoulders are coming on and u have a nice taper on ya waist now...good work girl. :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Driving down to my parents in Stockport tomorrow and having a christmas dinner with them and my step brother and his wife (I'm guessing we'll be having beef) then Monday down to Surrey to stay with my best mates. Christmas day will be spent in Brighton with friends and I think we might be staying overnight ... boxing day doing eff all, Friday I shall be visiting my Aunt in Hertfordshire then Saturday driving back up to Stockport, staying over and coming home on the Sunday... back to work for half a day on the 31st... and then again bank holiday opening hours on the 2nd....

So quite a busy week ahead ... but will be a nice break

I think I've only ever hosted Christmas day once in recent years (ie the last 20 lol) and we had beef wellington ... I'm not a great Turkey fan

In the meantime it's peeing down with rain here .... today will be wrapping presents (and making sure I've not forgotten anything) and housework ... I like to come home to a nice clean house and am one of those people whose last action before locking up and going away is to squirt cleaner around the rim of the loo! :laugh:


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Yummy ur looking smoking hot girl!!!!
> 
> I can see some nice definition on the chest, shoulders are coming on and u have a nice taper on ya waist now...good work girl. :thumbup1:


Thanks hun


----------



## Laurieloz

Good heavens @Greshie mg:

I hope you've made a list of that schedule. A whirlwind of a Christmas! Enjoy :thumbup1:

On another note. At least you didn't see one of these in your kitchen this morning....









My wife ordered me to litter the place with mousetraps. A real  scenario!


----------



## mark_star

blimey Greshie a whistle stop tour of the whole country


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Good heavens @Greshie mg:
> 
> I hope you've made a list of that schedule. A whirlwind of a Christmas! Enjoy :thumbup1:
> 
> On another note. At least you didn't see one of these in your kitchen this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife ordered me to litter the place with mousetraps. A real  scenario!


lol no although my old cat used to bring a few indoors for her entertainment ............... You really need to get under the units and see where they are coming in from, there will be a gap somewhere in the floor or skirting... block that up and problem solved !


----------



## Laurieloz

It's actually chewed a hole in the shelf under the sink cupboard. So I'll need to get another piece of chipboard and fit that.

Meanwhile, I'm dodging three mousetraps with chocolate orange segments on them. Mice don't like cheese, apparently.

I don't agree with killing any living creature apart from wasps and mozzies, but this thing is vermin. Hope I catch the little bugger before Christmas!


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> It's actually chewed a hole in the shelf under the sink cupboard. So I'll need to get another piece of chipboard and fit that.
> 
> Meanwhile, I'm dodging three mousetraps with chocolate orange segments on them. Mice don't like cheese, apparently.
> 
> I don't agree with killing any living creature apart from wasps and mozzies, but this thing is vermin. Hope I catch the little bugger before Christmas!


Would you like to borrow 'sofia' my cat hehe  she would catch the little bugger

Christmas eve I have my partners son coming up from London , I'm going to make a buffet ... Christmas day we're all going over to my mums and Boxing day I'm going to hit the sales  Happy times

Then its back to low carb and training my ar$e off


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Would you like to borrow 'sofia' my cat hehe  she would catch the little bugger
> 
> Christmas eve I have my partners son coming up from London , I'm going to make a buffet ... Christmas day we're all going over to my mums and Boxing day I'm going to hit the sales  Happy times
> 
> Then its back to low carb and training my ar$e off


Sofia would be most welcome.

Sorry if I made you stand on a chair with that mouse picture!


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening my fellow oldies :lol:

Hop you are all having a good Saturday and not getting too stressed about Christmas :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Evening my fellow oldies :lol:
> 
> Hop you are all having a good Saturday and not getting too stressed about Christmas :lol:


Hi Andy , I have had to go shopping with the family and didn't make it to the gym as it shuts at one.... :thumbdown:

I am surprised though people seem to be shopping for food as if its going out of fashion , God its only for two days and nowadays some shops are open for stuff anyway over the Christmas... :wacko:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Good heavens @Greshie mg:
> 
> I hope you've made a list of that schedule. A whirlwind of a Christmas! Enjoy :thumbup1:
> 
> On another note. At least you didn't see one of these in your kitchen this morning....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife ordered me to litter the place with mousetraps. A real  scenario!


Loz hope you are charging the buggers rent... :thumbup1:

REMEMBER....A mouse is just not for Christmas..... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Hi Andy , I have had to go shopping with the family and didn't make it to the gym as it shuts at one.... :thumbdown:
> 
> I am surprised though people seem to be shopping for food as if its going out of fashion , God its only for two days and nowadays some shops are open for stuff anyway over the Christmas... :wacko:


Yeah I know what you mean mate it is mental in the food shops!!!!

How is the training going mate?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I know what you mean mate it is mental in the food shops!!!!
> 
> How is the training going mate?


Not too bad I just feel bloody sore all the time , and I can sleep well now so I don't feel as tired ..... :thumbup1:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Evening my fellow oldies :lol:
> 
> Hop you are all having a good Saturday and not getting too stressed about Christmas :lol:


I'll be working all over the festive peroid I think we are off shopping sunday and dropping presents off after spending quite a few years on my own at christmas i am looking forward to not being alone this one


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Not too bad I just feel bloody sore all the time , and I can sleep well now so I don't feel as tired ..... :thumbup1:


What spilt are you using mate?

Glad you are sleeping better bud :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening my fellow oldies :lol:
> 
> Hop you are all having a good Saturday and not getting too stressed about Christmas :lol:


hey luvvie

I will be stressed tomorrow... its a trip to the supermarket for me, god help me :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I'll be working all over the festive peroid I think we are off shopping sunday and dropping presents off after spending quite a few years on my own at christmas i am looking forward to not being alone this one


What do you do for a living mate?

Glad to hear you will have someone to celebrate xmas with mate. Can't be nice on your own.


----------



## Skye666

Hello guys

I'm hating the wind  it's really bad here being near the sea and I'm like a child scaring myself silly booooo. This is when u need a man number one to make u feel less scared number 2 should the roof go flying which is my biggest fear he can fix it! Lol

Strictly and a glass of white....cheers :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> hey luvvie
> 
> I will be stressed tomorrow... its a trip to the supermarket for me, god help me :laugh:


Hey darling

OMG good luck with that all the trolly rage :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> What spilt are you using mate?
> 
> Glad you are sleeping better bud :thumb:


I go everyday Andy, It gets me out of the house...


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I'm hating the wind  it's really bad here being near the sea and I'm like a child scaring myself silly booooo. This is when u need a man number one to make u feel less scared number 2 should the roof go flying which is my biggest fear he can fix it! Lol
> 
> Strictly and a glass of white....cheers :beer:


Hey @Skye666 I bet there are plenty of guys queue up for that chance 

Enjoy the wine ans strictly it's the final i believe.

By the way in answer yo your former post I live ina village called sherborne st john in hampshire.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I go everyday Andy, It gets me out of the house...


You weight training 7 days a week?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @Skye666 I bet there are plenty of guys queue up for that chance
> 
> Enjoy the wine ans strictly it's the final i believe.
> 
> By the way in answer yo your former post I live ina village called sherborne st john in hampshire.


Haha...no andy I don't actually...

I'm not keen n strictly tbh but there's nothing else on. TV is rubbish.

Is Bracknell near or in Hampshire? I used to live there. No maybe it's in Berkshire?? Damn why didn't I listen in geography lol


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> You weight training 7 days a week?


Yes as I say it gets me out the house for an hour maybe more, Plus I walk there and back...


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> What do you do for a living mate?
> 
> Glad to hear you will have someone to celebrate xmas with mate. Can't be nice on your own.


I manage a Club and Late Night Bar. the being on my own was all my own doing i walked out on a Marrige for someone else that all went horribly wrong and i ended up on my own for a long time.wasn'y untill i met the missus i felt ready to move on with life .it is great to see her six year old son getting all excited though.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Haha...no andy I don't actually...
> 
> I'm not keen n strictly tbh but there's nothing else on. TV is rubbish.
> 
> Is Bracknell near or in Hampshire? I used to live there. No maybe it's in Berkshire?? Damn why didn't I listen in geography lol


Now I know you are having a laugh defo 

Forget the telly just stay on line and have a laugh and joke and maybe get some info with us :beer:

I'm not sure but it is not far from where I live. Closer than you guys.

what gym did you use?


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Yes as I say it gets me out the house for an hour maybe more, Plus I walk there and back...


No wonder your sore mate they need a rest sometimes mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I manage a Club and Late Night Bar. the being on my own was all my own doing i walked out on a Marrige for someone else that all went horribly wrong and i ended up on my own for a long time.wasn'y untill i met the missus i felt ready to move on with life .it is great to see her six year old son getting all excited though.


Busy time of year for you then bud.

We all learn by our mistakes mate. glad you are good now thou. Kids is what xmas is all about for sure. :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

presents wrapped, house cleaned, now watching the strictly final (unlike most on here I love Strictly, but then I like music and dance)

It's been alternating between gusting winds and heavy rain here .....

oh and re the dancing my money at the moment is on Abbey and Aljx ... though it all depends on the show dance!


----------



## andyhuggins

You are very organised mate. Enjoy the final. Do you get a result tonight?


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> presents wrapped, house cleaned, now watching the strictly final (unlike most on here I love Strictly, but then I like music and dance)
> 
> It's been alternating between gusting winds and heavy rain here .....
> 
> oh and re the dancing my money at the moment is on Abbey and Aljx ... though it all depends on the show dance!


Just Pm ed you my address there you know so that you can send my present over :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Now I know you are having a laugh defo
> 
> Forget the telly just stay on line and have a laugh and joke and maybe get some info with us :beer:
> 
> I'm not sure but it is not far from where I live. Closer than you guys.
> 
> what gym did you use?


I can't remember it's was a Long time ago.

I think we are the only ones south though arnt we on here?


----------



## andyhuggins

What is the matter with the guys were you live. They all gay? :lol:

Where do you live know then?


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> I can't remember it's was a Long time ago.
> 
> I think we are the only ones south though arnt we on here?


I'm in Bristol.


----------



## andyhuggins

roadwarrior said:


> I'm in Bristol.


Thats a bit closer mate. Most are up north.


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> I'm in Bristol.


Bristol is south?? Mehhhh I'm rubbish lol


----------



## Northern Lass

Classicone said:


> Yes as I say it gets me out the house for an hour maybe more, Plus I walk there and back...


Thats the reason you're hurting hun


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Thats a bit closer mate. Most are up north.


Where are you andy??


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Evening my fellow oldies :lol:
> 
> Hop you are all having a good Saturday and not getting too stressed about Christmas :lol:


Evening Andy.

The new fire was fitted this morning, I had to fit a mouse-proof shelf after that. Then a bit of shopping and after that a visit to the care home.

Then my step-daughter turned up with the kids and they've just left.

No stress! :scared: :crying:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Where are you andy??


Hampshire Vicky.


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Hi Andy , I have had to go shopping with the family and didn't make it to the gym as it shuts at one.... :thumbdown:
> 
> I am surprised though people seem to be shopping for food as if its going out of fashion , God its only for two days and nowadays some shops are open for stuff anyway over the Christmas... :wacko:


I can only describe these blinkered individuals as bonkers.

A store closes for one day and panic sets in. Wtf is up with these dweebs?? :wacko:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Evening Andy.
> 
> The new fire was fitted this morning, I had to fit a mouse-proof shelf after that. Then a bit of shopping and after that a visit to the care home.
> 
> Then my step-daughter turned up with the kids and they've just left.
> 
> No stress! :scared: :crying:


Nice and warm now then 

How is your mum?

You love the g-kids keeps you very active :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Hampshire Vicky.


Geez that's a long way from me.... you southern softie :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Geez that's a long way from me.... you southern softie :lol:


Not that far by private jet


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Geez that's a long way from me.... you southern softie :lol:


Southern softie wait till the new diet starts then we will see :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Nice and warm now then
> 
> How is your mum?
> 
> You love the g-kids keeps you very active :lol:


Grandkids are nuts! My mum is too, but she can't help it.

I'm still hoping to get her out of the home for a couple of hours on Boxing Day. Depends how she is mate


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Southern softie wait till the new diet starts then we will see :whistling: :lol:


 :lol: Bring it on!! GEEZ we will both be moody mares


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Bristol is south?? Mehhhh I'm rubbish lol


Bristol, Nova Scotia is up north. Northern Canada :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Grandkids are nuts! My mum is too, but she can't help it.
> 
> I'm still hoping to get her out of the home for a couple of hours on Boxing Day. Depends how she is mate


Nice to see you can joke about it mate 

Well all you can do is take it day by day mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> :lol: Bring it on!! GEEZ we will both be moody mares


Loving it lady. Moody is not the word towards the end :lol:

You never know I may jump in the jet and surprise you


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Bristol is south?? Mehhhh I'm rubbish lol


It's more South West really.


----------



## andyhuggins

roadwarrior said:


> It's more South West really.


There are some top guys from that area mate you included


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> You are very organised mate. Enjoy the final. Do you get a result tonight?


Yep! Natalie and Artem's show dance was the best .... but not as good as Louis Smith's last year!



chris27 said:


> Just Pm ed you my address there you know so that you can send my present over :tongue:


----------



## Northern Lass

are we all training over christmas week or are we having it as a deserved break?


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Yep! Natalie and Artem's show dance was the best .... but not as good as Louis Smith's last year!


I like Abbie


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> are we all training over christmas week or are we having it as a deserved break?


not training again until the 30th ....


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> are we all training over christmas week or are we having it as a deserved break?


Might get a couple of sessions in. Depends on thing really. If i don't no stress.

What about you vicky?


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> are we all training over christmas week or are we having it as a deserved break?


I was thinking about it...


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Might get a couple of sessions in. Depends on thing really. If i don't no stress.
> 
> What about you vicky?


Well I think have wee leg session on Monday and that will be it until 30th...

Then 1st Jan its the dreaded diet


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> are we all training over christmas week or are we having it as a deserved break?


Training Monday...chest and triceps...then racking the weights for a week, give the old CNS a rest.....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I was thinking about it...


Training or having a break mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> are we all training over christmas week or are we having it as a deserved break?


I've looked at this...

Christmas Eve: Should be okay to train as I finish work at 2 am that morning!

Fri 27th - 2nd Jan: Off work so, parties and days out pending, I hope to train every other day.

What about you, Vicky?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Well I think have wee leg session on Monday and that will be it until 30th...
> 
> Then 1st Jan its the dreaded diet


Nice finish on a legs day :thumb:

Nothing to dred about the diet :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Training Monday...chest and triceps...then racking the weights for a week, give the old CNS a rest.....


Hey mate like the sound of giving the csn a rest.

Depends how I feel really.


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> I've looked at this...
> 
> Christmas Eve: Should be okay to train as I finish work at 2 am that morning!
> 
> Fri 27th - 2nd Jan: Off work so, parties and days out pending, I hope to train every other day.
> 
> What about you, Vicky?


 Cool Loz!!  Hope you get to bring your mum home for xmas 

Legs Monday... then that's it until 30th


----------



## andyhuggins

@raptordog do you do a deload week or just take time off when needed?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Training or having a break mate?


Training Andy...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Training Andy...


Fair play to you mate.

Just make sure you give them muscles a rest.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> @raptordog do you do a deload week or just take time off when needed?


No de-load Andy.... just throw the towel in for a week then start back where I left off, might do it 6 weeks out

of the year, find its helpful to get over plateaus and always feels good on the comeback......


----------



## Laurieloz

Update on the mouse situation....

I haven't seen the mouse and no more droppings, so I'm thinking that it had gone back outside whilst I fitted the new shelf and sealed the back of the kitchen cupboard.

I've taken away the mousetraps, so hopefully it's good news for us and the mouse lives another day, but in the cold!


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play to you mate.
> 
> Just make sure you give them muscles a rest.


Thanks but I can only train if the gyms open...


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> No de-load Andy.... just throw the towel in for a week then start back where I left off, might do it 6 weeks out
> 
> of the year, find its helpful to get over plateaus and always feels good on the comeback......


Agreed mate. It gives you that extra push to go again


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Update on the mouse situation....
> 
> I haven't seen the mouse and no more droppings, so I'm thinking that it had gone back outside whilst I fitted the new shelf and sealed the back of the kitchen cupboard.
> 
> I've taken away the mousetraps, so hopefully it's good news for us and the mouse lives another day, but in the cold!
> 
> View attachment 142654


Hope so mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Thanks but I can only train if the gyms open...


Good thinking mate :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Laurieloz said:


> Update on the mouse situation....
> 
> I haven't seen the mouse and no more droppings, so I'm thinking that it had gone back outside whilst I fitted the new shelf and sealed the back of the kitchen cupboard.
> 
> I've taken away the mousetraps, so hopefully it's good news for us and the mouse lives another day, but in the cold!
> 
> View attachment 142654


Could have been a lot worse mate....... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Update on the mouse situation....
> 
> I haven't seen the mouse and no more droppings, so I'm thinking that it had gone back outside whilst I fitted the new shelf and sealed the back of the kitchen cupboard.
> 
> I've taken away the mousetraps, so hopefully it's good news for us and the mouse lives another day, but in the cold!
> 
> View attachment 142654


It might be some where in the house keeping warm mate with all its mates, Having a family reunion for Christmas...

And your doing all the catering .... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> It might be some where in the house keeping warm mate with all its mates, Having a family reunion for Christmas...
> 
> And your doing all the catering .... :lol:


OMG lol

Sorry Loz


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> It might be some where in the house keeping warm mate with all its mates, Having a family reunion for Christmas...
> 
> And your doing all the catering .... :lol:


:laugh: :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

So what parts are you guys and girls looking to improve on next year?

I want to try and improve on my lats and delts to get that X look.


----------



## Northern Lass

Classicone said:


> It might be some where in the house keeping warm mate with all its mates, Having a family reunion for Christmas...
> 
> And your doing all the catering .... :lol:


Fingers crossed he has gone :laugh:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> So what parts are you guys and girls looking to improve on next year?
> 
> I want to try and improve on my lats and delts to get that X look.


Well Andy Loose fat increase muscle get my six pack from behind my fat and feel more alive.... :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

I want to finally get rid of this stubborn fat and then I'm wanting to pack on some muscle , literally hehe  and you andy?


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> Fingers crossed he has gone :laugh:


Sorry to say Yum but what ever you cross there will be there lurking in the shadows waiting to pounce, Then when you are asleep they will raid the cupboards.... :whistling:


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> So what parts are you guys and girls looking to improve on next year?
> 
> I want to try and improve on my lats and delts to get that X look.


All parts :thumbup1: ......while keeping lean as possible


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Well Andy Loose fat increase muscle get my six pack from behind my fat and feel more alive.... :thumb:


Wow not much then mate. But doable for sure. Just keep at it mate. Don't forget to rest though.


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I want to finally get rid of this stubborn fat and then I'm wanting to pack on some muscle , literally hehe  and you andy?


Well the way you are going that will be easy to achieve Vicky.

I just posted mine hun


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> All parts :thumbup1: ......while keeping lean as possible


Nice mate. I wouldn't expect anything else mate


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Well the way you are going that will be easy to achieve Vicky.
> 
> I just posted mine hun


silly meops:


----------



## Classic one

Just a thought do any of you do any swimming as part of your training...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Just a thought do any of you do any swimming as part of your training...


I don't as I sink like a stone :lol:

But my Mrs does. Great overall cardio session. Also doesn't pound the joints.


----------



## raptordog

Classicone said:


> Just a thought do any of you do any swimming as part of your training...


Only in here......:laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Only in here......:laugh:


Don't leave that tap running for to long mate :lol:

Nice bath mate.


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Only in here......:laugh:





andyhuggins said:


> Don't leave that tap running for to long mate :lol:
> 
> Nice bath mate.


Yes but where's his rubber duck ? ! :tongue:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Yes but where's his rubber duck ? ! :tongue:


Now Now @Greshie   :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Only in here......:laugh:


That looks like heaven .... :wub:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Now Now @Greshie   :whistling: :lol:


tut tut

:lol: :lol:


----------



## dt36

YummyMummy said:


> hey luvvie
> 
> I will be stressed tomorrow... its a trip to the supermarket for me, god help me :laugh:


I would go really early. We called into Asda for fuel and a loaf this evening on the way back home and it was mental in there.


----------



## andyhuggins

I'll tell the Mrs to go early then mate. Thanks :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Bristol, Nova Scotia is up north. Northern Canada :whistling:


Huh?? Lol mr LL please do not tease me with geography


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> It's more South West really.


So u spk funny then ?


----------



## andyhuggins

So come on then @Skye666 where are you living at the moment?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> So come on then @Skye666 where are you living at the moment?


I'm in kent....not too far from Canterbury ... But originally from the north


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I'm in kent....not too far from Canterbury ... But originally from the north


Thanks lady 

When you were in bracknell where did you train?


----------



## Northern Lass

dt36 said:


> I would go really early. We called into Asda for fuel and a loaf this evening on the way back home and it was mental in there.


as soon as they're open , I'm off


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> as soon as they're open , I'm off


Best of luck sweetie


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks lady
> 
> When you were in bracknell where did you train?


I was there early 90s but can't remember which gym. Iv slept since then lol


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Best of luck sweetie


Thanks I will need it


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> tut tut
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Look out @Greshie @YummyMummy is going to correct you :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I was there early 90s but can't remember which gym. Iv slept since then lol


I know what you mean lady :lol:

I can't remember what I did last week :lol:


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> I would go really early. We called into Asda for fuel and a loaf this evening on the way back home and it was mental in there.





andyhuggins said:


> I'll tell the Mrs to go early then mate. Thanks :lol:





YummyMummy said:


> as soon as they're open , I'm off


You see you are all doing it wrong .... the way to go is to get invited to Christmas dinner elsewhere, then no last minute panicking, no facing the hoards ransacking supermarkets, and no sweating over a hot stove and a recalcitrant Turkey on Christmas day.... just sit back and enjoy .... simples 

Oh and Abbey won Strictly, it was very close between her and Natalie, but Abbey came across on the TV more naturally...


----------



## andyhuggins

So is it a good night tonight or not? If not what would you change about it?

Be open and candid.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> I can't remember it's was a Long time ago.
> 
> I think we are the only ones south though arnt we on here?


Well I lived close to you both in the late 80s. Spent 2 years in Arborfield, then moved on to Bordon for 4 months followed by 4 years in Bulford near Salisbury.

Even went roller blading in Camberley... :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Well I lived close to you both in the late 80s. Spent 2 years in Arborfield, then moved on to Bordon for 4 months followed by 4 years in Bulford near Salisbury.
> 
> Even went roller blading in Camberley... :beer:


Now that is close mate 

was golds gym there at that time?


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Well I lived close to you both in the late 80s. Spent 2 years in Arborfield, then moved on to Bordon for 4 months followed by 4 years in Bulford near Salisbury.
> 
> Even went roller blading in Camberley... :beer:


Omg I lived in arborfield!!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> You see you are all doing it wrong .... the way to go is to get invited to Christmas dinner elsewhere, then no last minute panicking, no facing the hoards ransacking supermarkets, and no sweating over a hot stove and a recalcitrant Turkey on Christmas day.... just sit back and enjoy .... simples
> 
> Oh and Abbey won Strictly, it was very close between her and Natalie, but Abbey came across on the TV more naturally...


I'm off to my mums but still need shopping 

I'm tired now , night all my lovely friends in this thread


----------



## andyhuggins

Nite sweetie


----------



## andyhuggins

So where are all you people living at he moment?

I'm from a village in hampshire.


----------



## dt36

YummyMummy said:


> are we all training over christmas week or are we having it as a deserved break?


Well I had a 12 day pass for DW Fitness. My Son came home from the Army last night and today he went to the gym and registered my pass to himself. :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Well I had a 12 day pass for DW Fitness. My Son came home from the Army last night and today he went to the gym and registered my pass to himself. :lol:


Kids don't you just love them.

Respect to him mate. :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

What I hope to improve with my training?

Shoulders. I'm hoping that my niggling pain in my left delt area clears completely. It's been much better lately.

And I want some improvement on my chest too.

OK otherwise, as long as I don't miss too many training days!


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Now that is close mate
> 
> was golds gym there at that time?


I never ventured out to commercial gyms as we always had a fully stocked one, which was free on camp. However, can't ever remembering seeing one about.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Omg I lived in arborfield!!!


The Bramshill Hunt. :beer:

Also used to go courting down The Sindlesham Mill.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> I never ventured out to commercial gyms as we always had a fully stocked one, which was free on camp. However, can't ever remembering seeing one about.


might have set up after you left mate.

If it's free then use it for sure. I bet it was an epic set up/

love old skool gyms myself. trouble is the last one around here closed a while back :sad:


----------



## Laurieloz

I've been a bit 'here and there' tonight I'm afraid. Popping in and out and I've just been reading through all the posts.

What a great thread this is right now


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> So is it a good night tonight or not? If not what would you change about it?
> 
> Be open and candid.


BUMP


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> BUMP


Is that internet jargon or did I miss something? :huh:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Is that internet jargon or did I miss something? :huh:


Not really mate. Just wanted what you guys and girls thought?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Not really mate. Just wanted what you guys and girls thought?


Thought about what mate?

I'm sorry Andy, it's probably something I missed earlier. I should have been here


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> So u spk funny then ?


I try not to.


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> So is it a good night tonight or not? If not what would you change about it?
> 
> Be open and candid.


Here is the post I made loz.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Here is the post I made loz.


Oh yes,.I saw that one mate. I must seem really dense! mg:

Well after the grandkids went home, the wife caught up with Strictly and I cleared off upstairs to sort out some CDs for the car.

So a bit of a mediocre night for me. I'll see what's on the recorder in a moment.

Mrs is working overtime at Tesco tomorrow, so there will be a list for me to action:crying:

The way things appear, it may even be possible to fit in a gym session - if I go early doors! 

You seem to have had a good natter tonight Andy:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Oh yes,.I saw that one mate. I must seem really dense! mg:
> 
> Well after the grandkids went home, the wife caught up with Strictly and I cleared off upstairs to sort out some CDs for the car.
> 
> So a bit of a mediocre night for me. I'll see what's on the recorder in a moment.
> 
> Mrs is working overtime at Tesco tomorrow, so there will be a list for me to action:crying:
> 
> The way things appear, it may even be possible to fit in a gym session - if I go early doors!
> 
> You seem to have had a good natter tonight Andy:thumbup1:


Always open for a chat mate. does us all good to talk about things.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Always open for a chat mate. does us all good to talk about things.


Thst's good mate. It's not as easy for me as I'm using a phone all the time and I do need a break from looking at the screen. :blink:

There's actually only a couple of films on the recorder and I don't feel awake enough to stay up two more hours! :sleeping:

Are you training tomorrow, Andy?

If I go, it's a Pull session


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> I've been a bit 'here and there' tonight I'm afraid. Popping in and out and I've just been reading through all the posts.
> 
> What a great thread this is right now


Yes Loz it is a good thread I like coming on here for a chat with you lot.... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Yes Loz it is a good thread I like coming on here for a chat with you lot.... :thumb:


Hi mate. I thought there was only Andy and me left. Greetings.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Thst's good mate. It's not as easy for me as I'm using a phone all the time and I do need a break from looking at the screen. :blink:
> 
> There's actually only a couple of films on the recorder and I don't feel awake enough to stay up two more hours! :sleeping:
> 
> Are you training tomorrow, Andy?
> 
> If I go, it's a Pull session


No rest day for me on Sunday mate.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. I thought there was only Andy and me left. Greetings.


No I have been around all night, gone a bit quite now though... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> No rest day for me on Sunday mate.


Is that no, a rest day or no, you're not having a rest day? :rolleye:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> No rest day for me on Sunday mate.


Bloody pensioners cant hack it you know... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> No I have been around all night, gone a bit quite now though... :lol:


I'm always quiet. As a mouse:rolleyes:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Bloody pensioners cant hack it you know... :lol:


He might have meant that it won't be a rest day, I'm not sure.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> No I have been around all night, gone a bit quite now though... :lol:


not surprised seeing you haven't said much :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Is that no, a rest day or no, you're not having a rest day? :rolleye:


You asked if i was training and i said no it was a rest day?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> I'm always quiet. As a mouse:rolleyes:


You should not have said that as your little friends might not have moved on..... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Bloody pensioners cant hack it you know... :lol:


Bloody newbies overtraining :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> not surprised seeing you haven't said much :lol:


Not had a lot to say Andy as you chaps have been chatting about where you have lived and now where you are living, Didn't wish to mess it all up as you all where having a good time... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Not had a lot to say Andy as you chaps have been chatting about where you have lived and now where you are living, Didn't wish to mess it all up as you all where having a good time... :thumbup1:


All you have to do is join in. its that simple. Where you live etc?


----------



## andyhuggins

Just watching the tumbleweed go past people  :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> All you have to do is join in. its that simple. Where you live etc?


Loz can sort that out for us both , Same place and not far from each other really...


----------



## Laurieloz

OK guys. To get me motivated and to make sure I go to the gym tomorrow, this is my list of Pull exercises.

Would you select 8 for me please and I will do those?

Lat pulldown, diverging.

Lat pulldown, underarm grip.

Lat pulldown, side grip.

Seated rows.

Pull-ups, assisted (knelt on seat).

Arm curl machine.

Arm curl machine, alternate arms.

Arm curls, standing.

Arm curls, preacher bench.

Arm curls, stack weights, standing.

Arm curls, stack weights, lying.

Cable curls, alt. arms.

E-Z bar, standing.

E-Z bar, preacher.

Forearm rev. curls.

I'll also be doing 3-4 50-reppers but I'll choose those.

I'll leave it with you while I make a sandwich:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Loz can sort that out for us both , Same place and not far from each other really...


Is @Laurieloz your dad then?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Bloody newbies overtraining :lol:


Your not wrong there been doing too much to be honest, after Xmas Ill be doing one on one off , And take it from there...


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Is @Laurieloz your dad then?


Not in anyway shape or form.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Your not wrong there been doing too much to be honest, after Xmas Ill be doing one on one off , And take it from there...


At last you have listened


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> At last you have listened


OH yes Andy I listened but I needed to try it my way first.... 

And now ill try it your way, This way should be a whole better way..


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> OK guys. To get me motivated and to make sure I go to the gym tomorrow, this is my list of Pull exercises.
> 
> Would you select 8 for me please and I will do those?
> 
> Lat pulldown, diverging.
> 
> Lat pulldown, underarm grip.
> 
> Lat pulldown, side grip.
> 
> Seated rows.
> 
> Pull-ups, assisted (knelt on seat).
> 
> Arm curl machine.
> 
> Arm curl machine, alternate arms.
> 
> Arm curls, standing.
> 
> Arm curls, preacher bench.
> 
> Arm curls, stack weights, standing.
> 
> Arm curls, stack weights, lying.
> 
> Cable curls, alt. arms.
> 
> E-Z bar, standing.
> 
> E-Z bar, preacher.
> 
> Forearm rev. curls.
> 
> I'll also be doing 3-4 50-reppers but I'll choose those.
> 
> I'll leave it with you while I make a sandwich:thumbup1:


Wide grip pull up

Rack pulls

DB rows

lat pull downs

close grip rows

straight arm push downs.

bb curls

Incline curls.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Is @Laurieloz your dad then?


Whaaaaaaaat???!! mg: mg:

Who is this cheeky monkey, Mark?


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> OH yes Andy I listened but I needed to try it my way first....
> 
> And now ill try it your way, This way should be a whole better way..


Fair play mate. We all live and learn.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play mate. We all live and learn.


Yes that's true but we all must learn from someone...


----------



## Classic one

I know I was doing too much to soon , Keep thinking im 25... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Yes that's true but we all must learn from someone...


You will always learn from someone?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Whaaaaaaaat???!! mg: mg:
> 
> Who is this cheeky monkey, Mark?


No Loz , Andy is the cheeeeky monkey..... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> Wide grip pull up
> 
> Rack pulls
> 
> DB rows
> 
> lat pull downs
> 
> close grip rows
> 
> straight arm push downs.
> 
> bb curls
> 
> Incline curls.


Waiting for you response loz?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> You will always learn from someone?


Its far better than a book , but the book is always there... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Wide grip pull up
> 
> Rack pulls
> 
> DB rows
> 
> lat pull downs
> 
> close grip rows
> 
> straight arm push downs.
> 
> bb curls
> 
> Incline curls.


They're not all on my list!

I'll sort something out


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> No Loz , Andy is the cheeeeky monkey..... :lol:


We all want to be 25. But we are not.

so adapt your training to suit. Simple


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Its far better than a book , but the book is always there... :thumb:


But who wrote the book ?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Waiting for you response loz?


What at his age he don't move too quick , give the old boy some time... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> They're not all on my list!
> 
> I'll sort something out


Let us know then please?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> But who wrote the book ?


The chap who's no longer around... :001_tt2:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> What at his age he don't move too quick , give the old boy some time... :lol:


LOL he is younger than me :lol:


----------



## chrisj2013

Hi my dad is 49 he trains with me at the gym he used to take steroids until age 40 he's now taking high for about 6 months and he's lifting like he's in his 30s looks really well for 49!


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> The chap who's no longer around... :001_tt2:


Chek , poliquin , dy etc they are all still around?


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> No Loz , Andy is the cheeeeky monkey..... :lol:


That's who I meant


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Let us know then please?


I think he's checking:lol: his shopping list....


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> Chek , poliquin , dy etc they are all still around?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Waiting for you response loz?


It's not that simple using a phone,.Andy.

I have to keep going back and forth


----------



## andyhuggins

chrisj2013 said:


> Hi my dad is 49 he trains with me at the gym he used to take steroids until age 40 he's now taking high for about 6 months and he's lifting like he's in his 30s looks really well for 49!


What is high?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> We all want to be 25. But we are not.
> 
> so adapt your training to suit. Simple


Yes sit down for every exercise... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> It's not that simple using a phone,.Andy.
> 
> I have to keep going back and forth


I have all the time mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Yes sit down for every exercise... :lol:


Yeah most people do LOL


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> It's not that simple using a phone,.Andy.
> 
> I have to keep going back and forth


Move the phone closer to the pc... :clap:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> What is high?


Anything above my head... :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Move the phone closer to the pc... :clap:


My phone IS my PC


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Move the phone closer to the pc... :clap:


 

:lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Did I just see a new person or did I imagine it?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> My phone IS my PC


No laptop either Loz....


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> No laptop either Loz....


No mate. I have to manage.:sad:


----------



## andyhuggins

Still waiting to see your 7 day training split @Classicone?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Still waiting to see your 7 day training split @Classicone?


Andy I wrote it down a few pages back... :thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> No mate. I have to manage.:sad:


Sorry Loz but I couldn't handle doing all that typing on a phone....

Not with big fingers... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

I've got a computer but there's no internet on it.

I've got nothing really but I get by.

I'm doing this as quick as I can but I'm getting left behind aren't I?

I may go to bed now then:mellow:


----------



## andyhuggins

UMM I will have to take a look. can't remember you giving us the full 7 day split.


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Sorry Loz but I couldn't handle doing all that typing on a phone....
> 
> Not with big fingers... :lol:


She won't have the net anymore. It's a long story mate


----------



## chrisj2013

Sorry hgh!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> I've got a computer but there's no internet on it.
> 
> I've got nothing really but I get by.
> 
> I'm doing this as quick as I can but I'm getting left behind aren't I?
> 
> I may go to bed now then:mellow:


Don't worry Loz me on a laptop and I still get behind....you have a good day tomorrow ..se you tom night... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

chrisj2013 said:


> Sorry hgh!


WTF?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> She won't have the net anymore. It's a long story mate


You have to tell her its the 21st century, its the way of life... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> UMM I will have to take a look. can't remember you giving us the full 7 day split.


BUMP


----------



## chrisj2013

Why u sayin wtf??


----------



## andyhuggins

chrisj2013 said:


> Sorry hgh!


Because of this post?


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Don't worry Loz me on a laptop and I still get behind....you have a good day tomorrow ..se you tom night... :thumb:


But I would carry on talking but I'm too slow, so I think I better go:sad:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> You have to tell her its the 21st century, its the way of life... :lol:


I've tried mate. No joy! :crying:


----------



## Laurieloz

Talk tomorrow guys. Take care


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> BUMP


What the hell dose BUMP mean.... :confused1:


----------



## chrisj2013

Why what's wrong with it?


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> What the hell dose BUMP mean.... :confused1:


bump means repeat.

I had a look can't find your 7 day split?


----------



## andyhuggins

chrisj2013 said:


> Why what's wrong with it?


Explain hgh and the older trainer?


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> What the hell dose BUMP mean.... :confused1:


He said that to me as well. Dunno mate:confused1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> He said that to me as well. Dunno mate:confused1:


It means repeat.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> bump means repeat.
> 
> I had a look can't find your 7 day split?


Well I did put finger to key and typed something , ill have to do it all again...but not tonight as I am getting knackered now.... :yawn:

I will put something on tomorrow evening if that's cool with you... :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> It means repeat.


Crystal clear mate:beer: :thumb: :rockon:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Well I did put finger to key and typed something , ill have to do it all again...but not tonight as I am getting knackered now.... :yawn:
> 
> I will put something on tomorrow evening if that's cool with you... :thumbup1:


Hey mate makes no odds to me. Just trying to help


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Crystal clear mate:beer: :thumb: :rockon:


Good


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate makes no odds to me. Just trying to help


And that you are Andy... :thumb:

That's why I am here...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> And that you are Andy... :thumb:
> 
> That's why I am here...


Good to hear mate. just take your time.


----------



## Classic one

I too am going to go and call it a night , but its a morning now..

Take care chaps,see you all tomorrow


----------



## Laurieloz




----------



## chrisj2013

My dad's been takin it for a while now he calls it the fountain of youth he says he's as strong now as he's ever been and I can see it!


----------



## andyhuggins

So what has he been taking exactly?


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> I too am going to go and call it a night , but its a morning now..
> 
> Take care chaps,see you all tomorrow


Good morning Mark, sleep well


----------



## andyhuggins

chrisj2013 said:


> My dad's been takin it for a while now he calls it the fountain of youth he says he's as strong now as he's ever been and I can see it!


Was it BDA? :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> So what has he been taking exactly?


Good night Andy.

Hopefully I'll be quicker next time!


----------



## andyhuggins

chrisj2013 said:


> My dad's been takin it for a while now he calls it the fountain of youth he says he's as strong now as he's ever been and I can see it!


BUMP


----------



## andyhuggins

@chrisj2013 still waiting for your update?


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> The Bramshill Hunt. :beer:
> 
> Also used to go courting down The Sindlesham Mill.


Lol courting!

Were u in the army?


----------



## Skye666

chrisj2013 said:


> Hi my dad is 49 he trains with me at the gym he used to take steroids until age 40 he's now taking high for about 6 months and he's lifting like he's in his 30s looks really well for 49!


Ohhh hello picture of dad or u can't come in!


----------



## Greshie

Morning all

@dt36 has given his age away ... "Courting" lol

Bags are packed and ready to be put into the car, hoover filter washed and on the draining board drying. Cup of coffee and a mince pie and ten minutes sit down ... then off I go ... not too bad a morning here so hopefully it will be a good run down ...........


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Morning all
> 
> @dt36 has given his age away ... "Courting" lol
> 
> Bags are packed and ready to be put into the car, hoover filter washed and on the draining board drying. Cup of coffee and a mince pie and ten minutes sit down ... then off I go ... not too bad a morning here so hopefully it will be a good run down ...........


Have a safe trip Greshie and a fab Xmas


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Morning all
> 
> @dt36 has given his age away ... "Courting" lol
> 
> Bags are packed and ready to be put into the car, hoover filter washed and on the draining board drying. Cup of coffee and a mince pie and ten minutes sit down ... then off I go ... not too bad a morning here so hopefully it will be a good run down ...........


And ps....mince pie for breakfast??? :no:


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Lol courting!
> 
> Were u in the army?


Haha,Ok dating then 

Yes, did my Army Engineering Apprenticeship at Princess Marina College. Went back there last year and it's changed so much.

Was you in the Mob too?


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon.

Well I'll stick to my original plan and go training tomorrow.

For one thing, I have to clean the bathroom and hoover the stairs before Mrs. LL finishes work at 4pm.

Secondly, there's no chance of me fighting my way through the traffic today.

It's not as if I'll waste away if I miss two or three days at the gym, is it? No obsessive here!

Work tonight and tomorrow night for four hours. I finish a 2am on Christmas Eve and that's me till 5th Jan.

Oh yeeeaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Was it BDA? :lol:


Well BDA to me is a twin cam engine.... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

When people went courting didn't the dates mother have to go along unlit they could trust you not to be a naughty boy... :lol:

SORRY think that was in the 1800,s.....


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> When people went courting didn't the dates mother have to go along unlit they could trust you not to be a naughty boy... :lol:
> 
> SORRY think that was in the 1800,s.....


The last time I heard that word was when I was about 15 when my uncle asked me "Are you courting yet then, Laurence?".

I didn't know what he meant but I remember being very embarrassed and blushing a lot.

I thought it was something to do with sexmg: of all things!


----------



## Laurieloz

Anyone about? 

Does anybody still have to find a present for their wife?

I'm stumped! :confused1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey loz I will join you mate


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hey loz I will join you mate


Good evening Andy

Do you get your wife much for Christmas, mate?

We don't bother so much these days, preferring to spend it on the kids.

Just a few nik naks on each other.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Good evening Andy
> 
> Do you get your wife much for Christmas, mate?
> 
> We don't bother so much these days, preferring to spend it on the kids.
> 
> Just a few nik naks on each other.


No not really mate we are pretty much the same as you really. She just wanted some perfume and a bracelet so that was good.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> No not really mate we are pretty much the same as you really. She just wanted some perfume and a bracelet so that was good.


That sounds fine to me mate.

My wife has simple tastes (reassuringly), and so far I've bought her some candles, chocolates and a nice bottle of wine.

I'm going to get her David Suchet's "Poirot and Me" autobiography.

I still need something else though. Hmm


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> That sounds fine to me mate.
> 
> My wife has simple tastes (reassuringly), and so far I've bought her some candles, chocolates and a nice bottle of wine.
> 
> I'm going to get her David Suchet's "Poirot and Me" autobiography.
> 
> I still need something else though. Hmm


Better get a move on mate. not long left


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Better get a move on mate. not long left


Tomorrow afternoon mate and a visit to Asda to get the book and a mooch about. Should get sorted.

Then the gym afterwards


----------



## andyhuggins

So my fellow ironworkers how are you all?

Rest day for me so took the family to a xmas market. Epic time :thumb:

Been thinking about what @raptordog said about cns. So I will do an upper/lower split on mon and tue then take a weeks break before I get my game face on in jan


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Tomorrow afternoon mate and a visit to Asda to get the book and a mooch about. Should get sorted.
> 
> Then the gym afterwards


What are you training tomorrow mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> What are you training tomorrow mate?


Ha! I'm doing the Pull session I didn't get around to today. I should have kept to my original plan


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Ha! I'm doing the Pull session I didn't get around to today. I should have kept to my original plan


As long as it gets done mate. That ia the main thing.

What exercises you going to be using?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> As long as it gets done mate. That ia the main thing.
> 
> What exercises you going to be using?


Not sure yet mate. I'll pick from my list, but I've made a note of what you suggested also and I'll add a couple of those too. I'll let you know how I get on. Thanks:thumbup1:

Bite to eat now, then an hour's kip and work


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Not sure yet mate. I'll pick from my list, but I've made a note of what you suggested also and I'll add a couple of those too. I'll let you know how I get on. Thanks:thumbup1:
> 
> Bite to eat now, then an hour's kip and work


Might catch you later then mate.


----------



## raptordog

Well lads....just been shopping for my usual weekly supplies...and the worlds gone mad....:no:

The supermarket was Like a mad house, people literally fighting for stuff of the shelfs, one of the

guys who works there was trying to move a pallet of quality streets on a pallet truck to its

destination to be stacked and people were ripping open the plastic shrink wrap and dragging them off

while he was trying to move it. :confused1:

One women on her own had two trolleys overflowing, trying to push them round the isles.

Its two days for fcuk sake....am not being bar-humbug here but why, plus they are all stressed and angry

its the season of good will for Christ sakes.

Am not saying don't eat well and be merry, I myself will be getting extra, but that's probably going to equate

to cheese and biscuits, some nuts, black forest gateaux and a few extra beers.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Well lads....just been shopping for my usual weekly supplies...and the worlds gone mad....:no:
> 
> The supermarket was Like a mad house, people literally fighting for stuff of the shelfs, one of the
> 
> guys who works there was trying to move a pallet of quality streets on a pallet truck to its
> 
> destination to be stacked and people were ripping open the plastic shrink wrap and dragging them off
> 
> while he was trying to move it. :confused1:
> 
> One women on her own had two trolleys overflowing, trying to push them round the isles.
> 
> Its two days for fcuk sake....am not being bar-humbug here but why, plus they are all stressed and angry
> 
> its the season of good will for Christ sakes.
> 
> Am not saying don't eat well and be merry, I myself will be getting extra, but that's probably going to equate
> 
> to cheese and biscuits, some nuts, black forest gateaux and a few extra beers.


I am lucky in that respect mate. The wife does the shopping bless her 

But she said the same. It was manic :confused1:


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Well lads....just been shopping for my usual weekly supplies...and the worlds gone mad....:no:
> 
> The supermarket was Like a mad house, people literally fighting for stuff of the shelfs, one of the
> 
> guys who works there was trying to move a pallet of quality streets on a pallet truck to its
> 
> destination to be stacked and people were ripping open the plastic shrink wrap and dragging them off
> 
> while he was trying to move it. :confused1:
> 
> One women on her own had two trolleys overflowing, trying to push them round the isles.
> 
> Its two days for fcuk sake....am not being bar-humbug here but why, plus they are all stressed and angry
> 
> its the season of good will for Christ sakes.
> 
> Am not saying don't eat well and be merry, I myself will be getting extra, but that's probably going to equate
> 
> to cheese and biscuits, some nuts, black forest gateaux and a few extra beers.


Its crazy isn't it!! 

People just go crazy for food at christmas time... and people can be very ignorant with it


----------



## raptordog

Its insane though Andy...over heard one conversation that they had got a loan to get the shopping in for christmas.

I know times are hard, struggling myself but its like a mass frenzy, these people are normal the rest of the year. :wacko:

Best about it, and you know more about nutrition that me, there is no way people can increase that amount of calorific input

over the short period of time, the waste must be extortionate.... the wheelie bins will be rammed to the brim.....:sad:


----------



## andyhuggins

Totally agree mate. The thing is some people will eat and eat over the entire xmas and new year break. WTF


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Haha,Ok dating then
> 
> Yes, did my Army Engineering Apprenticeship at Princess Marina College. Went back there last year and it's changed so much.
> 
> Was you in the Mob too?


No I wasn't but was married to someone who was. Yh. Bet it has changed a lot.

Dating is a more modern word lol


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> Its crazy isn't it!!
> 
> People just go crazy for food at christmas time... and people can be very ignorant with it


So true Vicky:thumbup1:.....fair play if they want to buy 4 times the food they can consume that's

their business ....but its the arrogant attitude and general rudeness...that pees me off.... :angry:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey @Skye666 I was just going to message you to ask if you had a chance to look at those feds we talked about?


----------



## Skye666

The best time to go shopping for food is .....Xmas eve believe it or not...everyone thinks it will be busy so rush out before...I went Xmas eve last year about 1pm and it was dead..think of the psychology everyone are like sheep they think the same so they all think...don't go Xmas eve! I hate Xmas anyway I am bar humbug and I can't wait for it to end and get back to normal boooooooooo


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @Skye666 I was just going to message you to ask if you had a chance to look at those feds we talked about?


Still having a read on them andy...and it's interesting how they all have different requirements isn't it...what's the reason behind that?


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> The best time to go shopping for food is .....Xmas eve believe it or not...everyone thinks it will be busy so rush out before...I went Xmas eve last year about 1pm and it was dead..think of the psychology everyone are like sheep they think the same so they all think...don't go Xmas eve! I hate Xmas anyway I am bar humbug and I can't wait for it to end and get back to normal boooooooooo


but now you have let the secret out every ones going to be doing it


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> but now you have let the secret out every ones going to be doing it


Lol oops


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Still having a read on them andy...and it's interesting how they all have different requirements isn't it...what's the reason behind that?


I know the NPA are lifetime natty. The BNBF and UKDFBA are 7 and 10 years free. I believe it is so that guys who "used" in their teens not really knowing much can become clean and compete. Some guys just get fed up "using" and want to go natty.


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Its insane though Andy...over heard one conversation that they had got a loan to get the shopping in for christmas.
> 
> I know times are hard, struggling myself but its like a mass frenzy, these people are normal the rest of the year. :wacko:
> 
> Best about it, and you know more about nutrition that me, there is no way people can increase that amount of calorific input
> 
> over the short period of time, the waste must be extortionate.... the wheelie bins will be rammed to the brim.....:sad:


I heard more or less the same... ' I've put it all on credit card and I will pay it later' ... people must get into a lot of debt just for wasted food.



andyhuggins said:


> Totally agree mate. The thing is some people will eat and eat over the entire xmas and new year break. WTF


People just take food for granted too.


----------



## raptordog

Anyhow on a different note.... just in case you are all worrying that Santa wont be turning

up this year I have had an official e-mail from him that he is GTG..... strong and fit ready to carry

all you prezzies..... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Anyhow on a different note.... just in case you are all worrying that Santa wont be turning
> 
> up this year I have had an official e-mail from him that he is GTG..... strong and fit ready to carry
> 
> all you prezzies..... :lol:


Epic pic mate. The elf will be able to pull the sleigh and give rudolf etc a break :lol:


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Epic pic mate. The elf will be able to pull the sleigh and give rudolf etc a break :lol:


The other thing he mentioned was he was unsure about fitting down the chimney, so just make

sure the house insurance is up to date.....:laugh:

Other thing was...instead of the mince pie and glass of brandy, could we kindly leave him a amp of Decca...... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> The other thing he mentioned was he was unsure about fitting down the chimney, so just make
> 
> sure the house insurance is up to date.....:laugh:
> 
> Other thing was...instead of the mince pie and glass of brandy, could we kindly leave him a amp of Decca...... :lol:


If everyone left him a "little something" he would be set till next year :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Question. What do you guys prefer when cutting. Reduce the cals and keep the cv low or keep cals high and increase cv or mix of both?


----------



## Northern Lass

I love this thread.. its like having my own little family online :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Question. What do you guys prefer when cutting. Reduce the cals and keep the cv low or keep cals high and increase cv or mix of both?


From what I have read and learnt.. I think lowering calories too much can have a bad effect on metabolism....I would rather do more cardio and up my calories


----------



## andyhuggins

I just prefer to mix it up a bit.


----------



## andyhuggins

Question: Why di you all start training?

Me I was a fat f***er. Eating ****, drinking too much and smoking way too much.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Question: Why di you all start training?
> 
> Me I was a fat f***er. Eating ****, drinking too much and smoking way too much.


Apart from smoking that was me


----------



## andyhuggins

You can turn that frown upside down now sweetie


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> You can turn that frown upside down now sweetie


Yes I sure can.. you should be proud of yourself too hun


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks beautiful. Hope you got some extra food in when you went shopping in case I come up north :whistling:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks beautiful. Hope you got some extra food in when you went shopping in case I come up north :whistling:


I got some naughty food in :lol:

Pork pies, little sausages, southern chicken, spicy wings, ham joint, crisps, choc fingers, heroes tin, bread rolls, pizza and mince pies


----------



## andyhuggins

Now you are teasing me. As you know I am having a week from training. :sneaky2:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Now you are teasing me. As you know I am having a week from training. :sneaky2:


Me too.. but I'm going to enjoy myself over xmas, not going to over eat but just enjoy some nice treats


----------



## andyhuggins

Well deserved too sweetie. It may well kick your metabolism up a gear too.

If you have any nice treats left can i have 1st refusal?


----------



## roadwarrior

andyhuggins said:


> Question. What do you guys prefer when cutting. Reduce the cals and keep the cv low or keep cals high and increase cv or mix of both?


I don't do cardio. I lower fat intake and lift weights faster.



andyhuggins said:


> Question: Why di you all start training?
> 
> Me I was a fat f***er. Eating ****, drinking too much and smoking way too much.


From reading Hulk comics when I was little. I wanted muscles like The Hulk.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Well deserved too sweetie. It may well kick your metabolism up a gear too.
> 
> If you have any nice treats left can i have 1st refusal?


Of course


----------



## andyhuggins

roadwarrior said:


> I don't do cardio. I lower fat intake and lift weights faster.
> 
> From reading Hulk comics when I was little. I wanted muscles like The Hulk.


I tend to increase fat intake and lower carbs.


----------



## hometrainer

we all deserve a little treat or two over the holiday and i'll be sickof chocolate for months after so won't think about it


----------



## roadwarrior




----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Of course


I look forward to your post saying "come and get it" :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> we all deserve a little treat or two over the holiday and i'll be sickof chocolate for months after so won't think about it


Fair play mate. noy a sweet tooth guy just savoury.


----------



## andyhuggins

roadwarrior said:


> View attachment 142684


good post mate. Totally agree cardio can be achieved with weights.


----------



## roadwarrior

andyhuggins said:


> good post mate. Totally agree cardio can be achieved with weights.


I learnt it from training with the athletes at Bath University. They lifted weights very quickly and were fit as can be.

I copied them but with using big weights. I quickly adapted.


----------



## andyhuggins

roadwarrior said:


> I learnt it from training with the athletes at Bath University. They lifted weights very quickly and were fit as can be.
> 
> I copied them but with using big weights. I quickly adapted.


I think it is all about adapting your training to suit your goal at the time.


----------



## roadwarrior

andyhuggins said:


> I think it is all about adapting your training to suit your goal at the time.


I found I could use this technique to get cut or bulk up.

It was all about diet for me.


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> I look forward to your post saying "come and get it" :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

I totally agree it is all about the diet. But I tend to vary my rep range to suit bulking or cutting.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play mate. noy a sweet tooth guy just savoury.


Ditto... pizza, fatty carbs any day, I haven't had a chocolate bar for months don't miss it


----------



## Northern Lass




----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Ditto... pizza, fatty carbs any day, I haven't had a chocolate bar for months don't miss it


Pizza hut here we come :lol:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play mate. noy a sweet tooth guy just savoury.


I have always had a sweet tooth mate doing my first show was a killer as its all i would often think about I just like the odd pig out over Xmas


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I have always had a sweet tooth mate doing my first show was a killer as its all i would often think about I just like the odd pig out over Xmas


And why not have a pig out mate.

what shows have you done bud?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Pizza hut here we come :lol:


Sounds good to me.:thumbup:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> The best time to go shopping for food is .....Xmas eve believe it or not...everyone thinks it will be busy so rush out before...I went Xmas eve last year about 1pm and it was dead..think of the psychology everyone are like sheep they think the same so they all think...don't go Xmas eve! I hate Xmas anyway I am bar humbug and I can't wait for it to end and get back to normal boooooooooo


You're absolutely right about Christmas Eve.

Me, I've now decided to get my wife's last presents from Asda after my shift at 6am tomorrow.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> And why not have a pig out mate.
> 
> what shows have you done bud?


i did the first timers at the Gravesend classic in 2003 and got third and the same year i did the over Forties at the Colchester Mr Hercules and took second place


----------



## andyhuggins

Trouble is west yorkshire dosen't help me find you :confused1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> You're absolutely right about Christmas Eve.
> 
> Me, I've now decided to get my wife's last presents from Asda after my shift at 6am tomorrow.


Omg !! Loz!!

Lastminute.com :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Trouble is west yorkshire dosen't help me find you :confused1:


Leeds might


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i did the first timers at the Gravesend classic in 2003 and got third and the same year i did the over Forties at the Colchester Mr Hercules and took second place


Respct to you mate. Some good placings :thumb:

Its f***ing hard getting stage ready. I found the mental battle the worst :cursing:


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> I love this thread.. its like having my own little family online :lol:


 :lol: And you can be my new sister anytime, Vicky. :thumb:

The one I've got is up the cuckoo tree:wacko:


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> :lol: And you can be my new sister anytime, Vicky. :thumb:
> 
> The one I've got is up the cuckoo tree:wacko:


I would be honoured :thumbup:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Leeds might


Now we are getting somewhere 

How many are there in Leeds?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Now we are getting somewhere
> 
> How many are there in Leeds?


A couple


----------



## andyhuggins

Maybe we should meet up to get our game faces sorted?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Maybe we should meet up to get our game faces sorted?


For deffo


----------



## andyhuggins

You still train at home or use a gym?


----------



## Northern Lass

At home.. but I go to the gym now and again... very rare


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Respct to you mate. Some good placings :thumb:
> 
> Its f***ing hard getting stage ready. I found the mental battle the worst :cursing: [/QUO
> 
> I had no idea what i was really getting into and how it would effect me mentally i did have some great help with getting ready as there is so much to learn
> 
> and as you say the mental battle is by far the hardest


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> At home.. but I go to the gym now and again... very rare


How about a training session before we eat?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Its good to have a prep guy or lady otherwise you would just go nuts. My first show was not that bad as I didnt know what to expect. The future shows i knew what was coming :cursing:


----------



## Northern Lass

hometrainer said:


> Is that because of kack of calories and carbs ? Or getting on the actual stage?
> 
> Sounds good PM after xmas we sort something out


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> I would be honoured :thumbup:


Actually, I'd be more suited as a dad at my age!


----------



## Laurieloz

What's this about Leeds?

I'll have to read this back a bit!


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> For me it was both sweetie
> 
> I will indeed and we can get our game plan sorted


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Question. What do you guys prefer when cutting. Reduce the cals and keep the cv low or keep cals high and increase cv or mix of both?


2700 cals -500 cals of cardio. Nice mix and you don't go short on the macros


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Cant wait! !
> 
> Well its time for bed me thinks... night all.


----------



## hometrainer




----------



## andyhuggins

So you consume 2700 cals per day then do 500 cals cardio ? Looks good to go. Do you decrease cals or up cardio the leaner you get?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Nite sweetie. Be good or be careful :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins




----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> So you consume 2700 cals per day then do 500 cals cardio ? Looks good to go. Do you decrease cals or up cardio the leaner you get?


 @dt36


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> So you consume 2700 cals per day then do 500 cals cardio ? Looks good to go. Do you decrease cals or up cardio the leaner you get?


Last time I cut, I kept it steady most of the way, then dropped the cals to 2500 then 2200. Whenever my weight loss stalled, I would then double the cals for 2 days, keeping all the food the same.


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds very similar to me mate.

Did you increase your cv towards the very end of the cut?


----------



## hometrainer




----------



## andyhuggins

I used a few nips of brandy to get vascular.

Snap I too have had pics and posts in the beef. F**k me it feels good to read it.

Another good point is when you read the show reports and they love you :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

If anybody's in Leeds on Feb 28th, I can have a quick beer with you before I see a band.

Otherwise, is the big summer get together still on guys?


----------



## andyhuggins

What band you seeing mate?

Hell yeah I am up for it. What we going to do? Train, eat and then a few beers?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> I used a few nips of brandy to get vascular.
> 
> Snap I too have had pics and posts in the beef. F**k me it feels good to read it.
> 
> it does indeed i have kept mine all these years
> 
> Another good point is when you read the show reports and they love you :thumb:


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds very similar to me mate.
> 
> Did you increase your cv towards the very end of the cut?


I started to, but actually had to stop cardio altogether, as I was losing weight too fast. Should have upped cals maybe, but I was too afraid to.


----------



## andyhuggins

My daughters have kept me a scrap book. bless them. Hopefully add some more in2014.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> I started to, but actually had to stop cardio altogether, as I was losing weight too fast. Should have upped cals maybe, but I was too afraid to.


I know what you mean mate. In your mind cals equal fat. It is a f***ing head trip to be sure


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> My daughters have kept me a scrap book. bless them. Hopefully add some more in2014.


That's nice of them Mate. It's nice to look back at some old pics etc to see comparisons. Girls are obviously proud of you.

I have 1 or 2 of my first proper diet progress on my PC, but the main ones I had done the next time I tried cannot be found. Made better progress on these ones as well. I think they might be in my garage somewhere. Should try and find them over Christmas.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> That's nice of them Mate. It's nice to look back at some old pics etc to see comparisons. Girls are obviously proud of you.
> 
> I have 1 or 2 of my first proper diet progress on my PC, but the main ones I had done the next time I tried cannot be found. Made better progress on these ones as well. I think they might be in my garage somewhere. Should try and find them over Christmas.


Thanks mate.

Funny isn't it but once you have done the comp and enjoyed the time straight after the comp. You just forget it. All of my trophies have been given to my family if you know what I mean.


----------



## Classic one

HI all was going to the Gym this morning , but like most things ended taking the family to grand parents .....

So It looks like I am going to have a brake from the while Christmas is over...


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> Funny isn't it but once you have done the comp and enjoyed the time straight after the comp. You just forget it. All of my trophies have been given to my family if you know what I mean.


Haha, or up the attic in a box.


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> HI all was going to the Gym this morning , but like most things ended taking the family to grand parents .....
> 
> So It looks like I am going to have a brake from the while Christmas is over...


Sometimes a break can do you good. Helps with recovery and makes you hungry for more when you get back at it.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> HI all was going to the Gym this morning , but like most things ended taking the family to grand parents .....
> 
> So It looks like I am going to have a brake from the while Christmas is over...


about time you had rest training 7 days.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Haha, or up the attic in a box.


Exactly mate. Seem to be on the same page :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

I will commence my training on the 2nd 2014 and work off my gained BF..... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Just keep it simple and doable mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> What band you seeing mate?
> 
> Hell yeah I am up for it. What we going to do? Train, eat and then a few beers?


Yeah mate. The Australian Pink Floyd.

We did speak about a summer meet up last month. You was a bit unhappy as you were the only Southerner?

Whatever we all want to do anyway.

Train, meal, dinner, whatever.

We shall all have to think about where the most central location might be for us.

It would be fantastic:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Yeah mate. The Australian Pink Floyd.
> 
> We did speak about a summer meet up last month. You was a bit unhappy as you were the only Southerner?
> 
> Whatever we all want to do anyway.
> 
> Train, meal, dinner, whatever.
> 
> We shall all have to think about where the most central location might be for us.
> 
> It would be fantastic:thumb:


I have no trouble being the only soft southerner 

I'm up for a training session, then something to eat, then a few drinks or maybe more.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I have no trouble being the only soft southerner
> 
> I'm up for a training session, then something to eat, then a few drinks or maybe more.


Maybe more of what? :rolleye:

Seriously, at the moment I know @raptordog, @Classicone, me and even @Greshie said he might be able to make it.

Depends where it is really.

What I would probably do is get a train early doors, and get the last one back at night.

Unless it's in Hullmg: and then it would be pointless and rather daft:w00t:


----------



## Classic one

Loz next year I may be joining your Gym as it may be more cost effective for me.... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Maybe more of what? :rolleye:
> 
> Seriously, at the moment I know @raptordog, @Classicone, me and even @Greshie said he might be able to make it.
> 
> Depends where it is really.
> 
> What I would probably do is get a train early doors, and get the last one back at night.
> 
> Unless it's in Hullmg: and then it would be pointless and rather daft:w00t:


Drinks of course mate :whistling:

Hey good to see you are getting it organised 

I am coming from down south so will stay the night. So where it is dosen't bother me.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Loz next year I may be joining your Gym as it may be more cost effective for me.... :thumbup1:


Good man may be train together at times.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Good man may be train together at times.


I don't see why not if you can keep up... :clap: :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

I meant you and @Laurieloz mate.

I am way to far away much as I would love to.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Drinks of course mate :whistling:
> 
> Hey good to see you are getting it organised
> 
> I am coming from down south so will stay the night. So where it is dosen't bother me.


Great. Then we will all have a bit of banter soon about it


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Great. Then we will all have a bit of banter soon about it


Will be epic to actually see you guys and girls in the flesh.


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz next year I may be joining your Gym as it may be more cost effective for me.... :thumbup1:


Don't see why we can't get a few sessions in. Training that is, not beer:whistling:

We will see how it goes.

Lots of exciting things going on then next year aready:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Will be epic to actually see you guys and girls in the flesh.


We might just be holograms in cyberspace.

What if we all get there next year and there is a table full of 3" paper avis.

Do we really exist?

Really,.I can't wait myself


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I meant you and @Laurieloz mate.
> 
> I am way to far away much as I would love to.


So was I Andy .... :lol:

Just joking Loz...... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Will be epic to actually see you guys and girls in the flesh.


I am planning on going in cloths mate ..... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> So was I Andy .... :lol:
> 
> Just joking Loz...... :lol:


Be good to see you at the meet up mate.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> We might just be holograms in cyberspace.
> 
> What if we all get there next year and there is a table full of 3" paper avis.
> 
> Do we really exist?
> 
> Really,.I can't wait myself


Loz you have seen Matrix to often mate....

Take the Blue tablet.... :bounce:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> We might just be holograms in cyberspace.
> 
> What if we all get there next year and there is a table full of 3" paper avis.
> 
> Do we really exist?
> 
> Really,.I can't wait myself


As long as the table is full of food I am good to go :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> I am planning on going in cloths mate ..... :thumbup1:


Ohh thats disappointing I was thinking posing pants?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Be good to see you at the meet up mate.


Likewise Andy should be good fun....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Loz you have seen Matrix to often mate....
> 
> Take the Blue tablet.... :bounce:


NOOOOO


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Likewise Andy should be good fun....


OH yeah


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> I am planning on going in cloths mate ..... :thumbup1:


A tablecloth? Haven't you got any decent togs?


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz you have seen Matrix to often mate....
> 
> Take the Blue tablet.... :bounce:


 :cool2:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> NOOOOO


What no.....The Red one then.. :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> What no.....The Red one then.. :lol:


LMFAO


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> As long as the table is full of food I am good to go :lol:


Hell yes chickens, half cows and plenty of fish... :clap:


----------



## andyhuggins

Question: sorry people but I cant help asking.

Do you ladies and gents mind people pming you?


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Hell yes chickens, half cows and plenty of fish... :clap:


 :tt2: :tt2: :tt2: :tt2: :tt2:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Hell yes chickens, half cows and plenty of fish... :clap:


My sort of table mate. :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Question: sorry people but I cant help asking.
> 
> Do you ladies and gents mind people pming you?


No Andy why mate.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> No Andy why mate.... :thumbup1:


No mate. I'm happy with it.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> No Andy why mate.... :thumbup1:


It is just that some people like to keep certain things to themselves and not broadcast it.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> It is just that some people like to keep certain things to themselves and not broadcast it.


That's what they are for mate....although I don't trust PMs 100%.

Remember the trouble I was in a while ago...some of those people found out what I had said on PMs.

I prefer sending emails now, as long as the other person is okay giving his out


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> That's what they are for mate....although I don't trust PMs 100%.
> 
> Remember the trouble I was in a while ago...some of those people found out what I had said on PMs.
> 
> I prefer sending emails now, as long as the other person is okay giving his out


Seems a fair point to me mate. Well I will just go with what people prefer.


----------



## Laurieloz

Did you see I've been a bit faster on here at the moment, fellas?

I'm at a desk on the computer at work and have UKM set up sneakily:what:


----------



## andyhuggins

I was just going to ask WTF was going on loz?


----------



## Classic one

Well chaps here comes the end to another day and I bid you all a fond farewell..... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I was just going to ask WTF was going on loz?


The office have left me a list of stock locations to change, so I'm at a desk.

Have to go soon though because I'll need to get the stock into the bins.

Gripping stuff!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> The office have left me a list of stock locations to change, so I'm at a desk.
> 
> Have to go soon though because I'll need to get the stock into the bins.
> 
> Gripping stuff!


Well it gives you something to do... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Well it gives you something to do... :lol:


It'll be a long night. Four hours tomorrow and then that's it


----------



## Classic one

Morning all , well it looks more like early evening outside ....


----------



## Itsjayman02

Double post


----------



## Itsjayman02

Skye666 said:


> I do try I go as heavy as I can on legs but I'm limited with disc issues but tbh what I can push is working, glutes are coming on hamstrings are getting there but I don't have definition in quads yet I guess it's diet. And all the leg work Is what's helping to develop abs as I don't really train them coz as I said I never feel it so no point lol...some say don't bother it's mainly diet for abs what do u reckon? Could u get diet on point and never train abs specific and still see a six pack?





Itsjayman02 said:


> Hi there everyone has abs its to what degree you can see them is the key
> 
> Diet will pay a big part because them layers of fight are covering them
> 
> Next training abs is like any other muscle and with progressive weights they will become more prominent!!
> 
> So to answer your question doing both improves the visibilty and quality of the abs


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Morning all , well it looks more like early evening outside ....


Hi mate.

Yes it's nasty, isn't it?

Going to the gym right now for a very quick session and back before 3 hopefully.

Can't stand that Clough Road traffic:cursing:

Training today Mark?


----------



## Itsjayman02

Please cancel Christmas so my gym stays open


----------



## Laurieloz

Itsjayman02 said:


> Please cancel Christmas so my gym stays open


Is it closed for long, mate?

I've got to check the times on mine today. The opening times go a bit haywire at Christmas! mg:


----------



## Itsjayman02

Today at 5.....I am in work till 4.30

Tomorrow at 3 ......I am in work till 2

Then closed till boxing day...gutted


----------



## chris27

Afternoon all , Hope your all ready for xmas........... all your food and pressies in , I got the last of what im getting in this morning there so thanks be to god lol so ill not be near another shop till after xmas , Anyway have a great day everyone


----------



## Laurieloz

Itsjayman02 said:


> Today at 5.....I am in work till 4.30
> 
> Tomorrow at 3 ......I am in work till 2
> 
> Then closed till boxing day...gutted


That's a nightmare mate.

Some catching up to do on the 27th then?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate.
> 
> Yes it's nasty, isn't it?
> 
> Going to the gym right now for a very quick session and back before 3 hopefully.
> 
> Can't stand that Clough Road traffic:cursing:
> 
> Training today Mark?


Not today Loz after all the things that have interrupted the past couple of days I am through till after the Christmas period..... :clap:

The weathers nasty out there.... :thumbdown:


----------



## Itsjayman02

Laurieloz said:


> That's a nightmare mate.
> 
> Some catching up to do on the 27th then?


Only a little though.....got a 40kg walk vest to jog in before doing

some press-ups and sit-ups

just not sure what goals to set myself

any suggestions my fellow gym freaks!!


----------



## Classic one

Itsjayman02 said:


> Please cancel Christmas so my gym stays open


Hey if they did every one would have more dosh.... :thumbup1:

Well a bit more...


----------



## dt36

Itsjayman02 said:


> Only a little though.....got a 40kg walk vest to jog in before doing
> 
> some press-ups and sit-ups
> 
> just not sure what goals to set myself
> 
> any suggestions my fellow gym freaks!!


If you're staying at home and can't train, try one of the Insanity or P90 workouts. In fact, the Insanity fitness test at the start is hard enough on its own.

Just found a quick link, but not opened it up. Also might need a proxy to get on the site:

http://kickasstorrents.come.in/insanity-fast-and-furious-workout-avi-t6429267.html

Proxy = http://come.in/


----------



## biglbs

Hi guys not sure i will be able to get on here next few days sooooooo......MERRY CHRISTMAS ONE AND ALL!


----------



## Classic one

biglbs said:


> Hi guys not sure i will be able to get on here next few days sooooooo......MERRY CHRISTMAS ONE AND ALL!
> View attachment 142713
> View attachment 142714


And all the best to you Big guy, hope you have a good one .... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> If you're staying at home and can't train, try one of the Insanity or P90 workouts. In fact, the Insanity fitness test at the start is hard enough on its own.
> 
> Just found a quick link, but not opened it up. Also might need a proxy to get on the site:
> 
> http://kickasstorrents.come.in/insanity-fast-and-furious-workout-avi-t6429267.html
> 
> Proxy = http://come.in/


I was thinking on trying one of those things dt , I have seen the advert on tv for that Insanity program , and I don't think I could go through all that at home... :bounce:

fftopic: do you have any spares for your RS 2000.... :lol:


----------



## Itsjayman02

My mate as the insanity collection on download. .....sounds like a plan!!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Merry Christmas 45+ thread

 

Hope you and all your family's have a lovely week  xx


----------



## 25434

mrssalvatore said:


> Merry Christmas 45+ thread
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you and all your family's have a lovely week  xx


Straight back at you Mrs S. With bells on. Xx

And to all in this thread....hope 2014 brings you what u wish for.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Flubs said:


> Straight back at you Mrs S. With bells on. Xx
> 
> And to all in this thread....hope 2014 brings you what u wish for.


Thanks @Flubs

Hope you have a great holiday xxx


----------



## Classic one

mrssalvatore said:


> Merry Christmas 45+ thread
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you and all your family's have a lovely week  xx


Many thanks for that sir and the same to you and your family and a spot on new year.... :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Flubs said:


> Straight back at you Mrs S. With bells on. Xx
> 
> And to all in this thread....hope 2014 brings you what u wish for.


Thanks for that Flubs (Olive) have a good one ... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

chris27 said:


> Afternoon all , Hope your all ready for xmas........... all your food and pressies in , I got the last of what im getting in this morning there so thanks be to god lol so ill not be near another shop till after xmas , Anyway have a great day everyone


Hi Chris.

Almost sorted here too. Just a book to pick up tomorrow for the wife + a wreath for my dad's grave, then all done.

Have a great Christmas mate, all the best for the New Year:thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Not today Loz after all the things that have interrupted the past couple of days I am through till after the Christmas period..... :clap:
> 
> The weathers nasty out there.... :thumbdown:


I chickened out at the last minute mate!

My fence was about to blow down so I had to knock a couple of stakes into the ground to hold it up.

There's always tomorrow. Perhaps.


----------



## Laurieloz

biglbs said:


> Hi guys not sure i will be able to get on here next few days sooooooo......MERRY CHRISTMAS ONE AND ALL!
> View attachment 142713
> View attachment 142714


All the best to you and your family mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> I chickened out at the last minute mate!
> 
> My fence was about to blow down so I had to knock a couple of stakes into the ground to hold it up.
> 
> There's always tomorrow. Perhaps.


Loz the stakes mate you should be knocking them down your neck, ANYWAY HOW COME YOU CAN AFORD STAKE... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> Merry Christmas 45+ thread
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you and all your family's have a lovely week  xx


And to you, my love.

Hope you all have a great time. :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> And to you, my love.
> 
> Hope you all have a great time. :thumbup1:


You to babe, hope Santa spoils you xx


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Many thanks for that sir and the same to you and your family and a spot on new year.... :thumb:


Sir? Uh oh! :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz the stakes mate you should be knocking them down your neck, ANYWAY HOW COME YOU CAN AFORD STAKE... :lol:


 :rolleye: :rolleye: :blink: :blink:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> Sir? Uh oh! :whistling:


Lol it's fine ... I guess the "mrs" bit wasn't a big clue...my bad!!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Sir? Uh oh! :whistling:


Loz I have some respect for some folk , This guy could be in his 70,s ..... :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Classicone said:


> Loz I have some respect for some folk , This guy could be in his 70,s ..... :lol:


   but am not and am female  ;(


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz I have some respect for some folk , This guy could be in his 70,s ..... :lol:


Ever seen a guy in his 70's with those glorious pins? :lol:


----------



## Classic one

mrssalvatore said:


> but am not and am female  ;(


I am very sorry dear I just saw your name and thought you had miss spelt it ...ME BAD.. :lol:

No offence...


----------



## mrssalvatore

Classicone said:


> I am very sorry dear I just saw your name and thought you had miss spelt it ...ME BAD.. :lol:
> 
> No offence...


You're forgiven


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Ever seen a guy in his 70's with those glorious pins? :lol:


Loz have you seen the avis on here, Do you think I look like ,my mate Arnie... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

mrssalvatore said:


> You're forgiven


Many thanks ,I can sleep better tonight....still have a great time ... :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Classicone said:


> Loz have you seen the avis on here, Do you think I look like ,my mate Arnie... :lol:


Well you're more than welcome to check my Facebook I can assure you those are my legs, at the top of my landing ;P


----------



## Laurieloz

While I'm sending out greetings, All the best to everyone on this thread and beyond.

I've made some great friends here in the past nine months. Thanks for your support in my journal and through the tough times too, I appreciate it greatly. Hope the last couple of remaining members here bury their grudges.

Have a lovely Christmas everybody:thumb:


----------



## Classic one

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol it's fine ... I guess the "mrs" bit wasn't a big clue...my bad!!


No not when its all together I wanted Classic one... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> While I'm sending out greetings, All the best to everyone on this thread and beyond.
> 
> I've made some great friends here in the past nine months. Thanks for your support in my journal and through the tough times too, I appreciate it greatly. Hope the last couple of remaining members here bury their grudges.
> 
> Have a lovely Christmas everybody:thumb:
> 
> View attachment 142745
> View attachment 142746
> View attachment 142747


Loz is that a self portrait...You have the likeness down to a tee... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

mrssalvatore said:


> Well you're more than welcome to check my Facebook I can assure you those are my legs, at the top of my landing ;P


Yes dear I will have a look , And you have lovely legs and don't let anyone say you don't... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz is that a self portrait...You have the likeness down to a tee... :lol:


Cheers mate. Very funny


----------



## 25434

Holy crap! My chimney just blew off, onto my car then blam! Onto my drive.....oh sod......I hope I have a house left by the time I wake up....


----------



## mark_star

Flubs said:


> Holy crap! My chimney just blew off, onto my car then blam! Onto my drive.....oh sod......I hope I have a house left by the time I wake up....


oh blimey, that sounds scary. Get yourself under the table woman!

Seriously though, hope you're ok


----------



## Laurieloz

Flubs said:


> Holy crap! My chimney just blew off, onto my car then blam! Onto my drive.....oh sod......I hope I have a house left by the time I wake up....


 mg: That's all you need at Christmas!


----------



## 25434

mark_star said:


> oh blimey, that sounds scary. Get yourself under the table woman!
> 
> Seriously though, hope you're ok


Thank you for saying that...I am actually crapping myself! No one open now but will call the chimney people first thing tomorrow...it's howling a pure gale where I live right now..been out in the back securing my pots into a corner...didn't think my blooming chimney would fall off...I had a cowl fitted thus summer and that took off like something out of Harry potter! Lol..had to rescue it from the middle of the road.....ah well......things could be worse...I could be out of a job....oh wait! :laugh: Hope 2014 is better than 2013.....sigh...

Hey marky mark....have anugg...((((((((((0)))))))) and merry Xmas chappie...


----------



## Classic one

Flubs said:


> Holy crap! My chimney just blew off, onto my car then blam! Onto my drive.....oh sod......I hope I have a house left by the time I wake up....


Hell hows the car cant wait to get mine back in a garage...

I cant press like as it something not that good hope everything else is ok though...

Where are you based mate....Take care...


----------



## 25434

Classicone said:


> Hell hows the car cant wait to get mine back in a garage...
> 
> I cant press like as it something not that good hope everything else is ok though...
> 
> Where are you based mate....Take care...


The car is....ummm..eerrrrrr...dented...big time.....I won't be fixing that just now as I was laid off from work in summer so that can wait....the chimney I think I can claim on insurance...fingers crossed.

I'm darrrrn sarrrrrffff.......thanks for the take care...much appreciated.


----------



## Classic one

Flubs said:


> Thank you for saying that...I am actually crapping myself! No one open now but will call the chimney people first thing tomorrow...it's howling a pure gale where I live right now..been out in the back securing my pots into a corner...didn't think my blooming chimney would fall off...I had a cowl fitted thus summer and that took off like something out of Harry potter! Lol..had to rescue it from the middle of the road.....ah well......things could be worse...I could be out of a job....oh wait! :laugh: Hope 2014 is better than 2013.....sigh...
> 
> Hey marky mark....have anugg...((((((((((0)))))))) and merry Xmas chappie...


You take care mate... :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Flubs said:


> Holy crap! My chimney just blew off, onto my car then blam! Onto my drive.....oh sod......I hope I have a house left by the time I wake up....


Jesus.. are you ok?

what a time for it to happen


----------



## Classic one

Flubs said:


> The car is....ummm..eerrrrrr...dented...big time.....I won't be fixing that just now as I was laid off from work in summer so that can wait....the chimney I think I can claim on insurance...fingers crossed.
> 
> I'm darrrrn sarrrrrffff.......thanks for the take care...much appreciated.


Both should be cover on insurance, hopefully ... :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Sorry to hear that Flubs. Move the car back a bit, as the tiles might be next.

I think you should get both done on the house insurance, but get lots of pictures now for evidence.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> mg: That's all you need at Christmas!


Yes aswell as a daft fat santa for an avi... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> Sorry to hear that Flubs. Move the car back a bit, as the tiles might be next.
> 
> I think you should get both done on the house insurance, but get lots of pictures now for evidence.


Sounds like some bad stuff happening ...

If poss take some picks and put the car on the road....

IF poss ...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Yes aswell as a daft fat santa for an avi... :lol:


I'm surprised you noticed the difference. I thought you said it looked like me.:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> I'm surprised you noticed the difference. I thought you said it looked like me.:


Well they are both life like, who can tell... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Well they are both life like, who can tell... :lol:


Haha. A little bit of life left in this old codger yet!


----------



## 25434

Classicone said:


> Sounds like some bad stuff happening ...
> 
> If poss take some picks and put the car on the road....
> 
> IF poss ...


It's pitch black and hammering down here...just been out in me beany hat to try to see what's going on but the weather is too bad. Will have to wait until tomorrow......ah well.....could be worse.....not trying to fly anywhere for Xmas....and have a nice supply of single malt in...hurrrr hurrrrr......cheers chaps.....your thoughts much appreciated...seasons greetings..x


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> fftopic: do you have any spares for your RS 2000.... :lol:


You looking to buy or sell some spares?

To be honest Mark, any spare bits I have from the MK2 RS, I am looking at putting towards a MK1 Escort. I was hoping to teach L2 Motorsport last September as a night class in college, but my day job redundancy came right at the same time. As I was starting straight back to work with the firm that bought my old companies truck range out, I had to tell the college that I wouldn't be teaching this year, as I didn't know my work forecast etc.

The MK1 is an old wreck with a shell/chassis beyond repair and was going to be our project and built around a spaceframe and fibreglass shell. It's on the back boiler at the moment and I would like to get stuck into it sometime during 2014.

Was in the garage earlier sorting some boxes out and trying to find some old training progress pics. Couldn't find them, but did come across some of my first car when I was 17. Can't believe I only paid £500 for it, knowing the value of them now. Thought I'd post it up for a bit of nostalgia and compare it to the one I have today.  You can even see me and my Mate making barp barp noises pretending we were going fast...


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> i did the first timers at the Gravesend classic in 2003 and got third and the same year i did the over Forties at the Colchester Mr Hercules and took second place


I'm thinking gravesend next year :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Well, four hour shift at 10 tonight, then to Asda for some things and home for a can of Guinness I have ready in the fridge. :beer:

No more work till the 5th! :w00t:

I've got "Driving Home For Christmas" cued up on the car stereo for when I leave work - a little tradition I've had for the past 20-odd years:wacko:

Kip for an hour now and I'll see who's about later.

Have a good evening, my friends:thumb:


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> You looking to buy or sell some spares?
> 
> To be honest Mark, any spare bits I have from the MK2 RS, I am looking at putting towards a MK1 Escort. I was hoping to teach L2 Motorsport last September as a night class in college, but my day job redundancy came right at the same time. As I was starting straight back to work with the firm that bought my old companies truck range out, I had to tell the college that I wouldn't be teaching this year, as I didn't know my work forecast etc.
> 
> The MK1 is an old wreck with a shell/chassis beyond repair and was going to be our project and built around a spaceframe and fibreglass shell. It's on the back boiler at the moment and I would like to get stuck into it sometime during 2014.
> 
> Was in the garage earlier sorting some boxes out and trying to find some old training progress pics. Couldn't find them, but did come across some of my first car when I was 17. Can't believe I only paid £500 for it, knowing the value of them now. Thought I'd post it up for a bit of nostalgia and compare it to the one I have today.  You can even see me and my Mate making barp barp noises pretending we were going fast...
> 
> View attachment 142756
> View attachment 142757
> View attachment 142758
> View attachment 142759
> View attachment 142760


Daytona yellow mk2 very nice they fetch silly money now , and that's for an ESCORT....

I need some struts for a mk2 but there not going on one.... :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I have no trouble being the only soft southerner
> 
> I'm up for a training session, then something to eat, then a few drinks or maybe more.


I told ya I'm in the south tooooooooooo


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> I told ya I'm in the south tooooooooooo


Me toooooooooooooo........


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Well, four hour shift at 10 tonight, then to Asda for some things and home for a can of Guinness I have ready in the fridge. :beer:
> 
> No more work till the 5th! :w00t:
> 
> I've got "Driving Home For Christmas" cued up on the car stereo for when I leave work - a little tradition I've had for the past 20-odd years:wacko:
> 
> Kip for an hour now and I'll see who's about later.
> 
> Have a good evening, my friends:thumb:


By the time you get home Loz the mice will have drunk your gunniess and laid around laughing... :lol:

You cant beat a bit of Chris Rea.... :thumb:

Take care matey..


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Thank you for saying that...I am actually crapping myself! No one open now but will call the chimney people first thing tomorrow...it's howling a pure gale where I live right now..been out in the back securing my pots into a corner...didn't think my blooming chimney would fall off...I had a cowl fitted thus summer and that took off like something out of Harry potter! Lol..had to rescue it from the middle of the road.....ah well......things could be worse...I could be out of a job....oh wait! :laugh: Hope 2014 is better than 2013.....sigh...
> 
> Hey marky mark....have anugg...((((((((((0)))))))) and merry Xmas chappie...


Damn flubs hope ir ok Hun...I live on my own and it is awful this wind keeps me awake thinking something terrible will happen to the house! It's blowing a gale here and I'm by the sea so fingers crossed 

Hope the car not too damaged aswell ...hold tight girl lol


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Me toooooooooooooo........


Where are u?


----------



## dt36

Classicone said:


> Daytona yellow mk2 very nice they fetch silly money now , and that's for an ESCORT....
> 
> I need some struts for a mk2 but there not going on one.... :thumb:


Go for 2.8i Capri struts or better still Gaz Coil Overs. I will ask a mate of mine if he has some front legs going. In the meantime:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xford+capri+struts&_nkw=ford+capri+struts&_sacat=0&_from=R40


----------



## Northern Lass

I'm surrounded by softies :lol:

@Laurieloz get in ere!! I need a northern friend hehehe

Here is a cupboard full of goodies... start them tomorrow YUMMMMMYYYYYY!


----------



## dt36

YummyMummy said:


> I'm surrounded by softies :lol:
> 
> @Laurieloz get in ere!! I need a northern friend hehehe
> 
> Here is a cupboard full of goodies... start them tomorrow YUMMMMMYYYYYY!
> 
> View attachment 142762


Are you making a trifle as well?


----------



## Northern Lass

dt36 said:


> Are you making a trifle as well?


What happened was... my health visitor was giving away free food hampers and she asked If I would like one.... well I said yes:whistling: :lol:

anyway it turns up today... loads of xmas food from Morissons and there was a trifle mix with it


----------



## mark_star

Flubs said:


> Thank you for saying that...I am actually crapping myself! No one open now but will call the chimney people first thing tomorrow...it's howling a pure gale where I live right now..been out in the back securing my pots into a corner...didn't think my blooming chimney would fall off...I had a cowl fitted thus summer and that took off like something out of Harry potter! Lol..had to rescue it from the middle of the road.....ah well......things could be worse...I could be out of a job....oh wait! :laugh: Hope 2014 is better than 2013.....sigh...
> 
> Hey marky mark....have anugg...((((((((((0)))))))) and merry Xmas chappie...


nug very gratefully accepted, happy christmas to you too

I very sincerely wish you all the best (now where's that kissing emoticon)


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> I'm surrounded by softies :lol:
> 
> @Laurieloz get in ere!! I need a northern friend hehehe
> 
> Here is a cupboard full of goodies... start them tomorrow YUMMMMMYYYYYY!
> 
> View attachment 142762


I better not hear u moanng u ate too much naughty stuff miss yummy :nono:


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> I better not hear u moanng u ate too much naughty stuff miss yummy :nono:


I can share 

it's more like my partner will eating the majority of it... he can eat crap and not put any weight on.


----------



## dt36

YummyMummy said:


> What happened was... my health visitor was giving away free food hampers and she asked If I would like one.... well I said yes:whistling: :lol:
> 
> anyway it turns up today... loads of xmas food from Morissons and there was a trifle mix with it


Well, it would be just plain rude not to make it now :rolleye:


----------



## dt36

Last year Mrs T bought three tubes of those yard long Jaffa Cakes. Jaffa's are my Nemisis and we have battled for years.

Anyway, I demolished a tube before Christmas started, but couldn't put the evidence in the bin. So, I had a cunning plan M'Lord... put the empty tube and boxes under my Daughter's bed.

Sunday morning about 11am when Mrs T was fumigating the aforementioned Rat's Nest, you could hear a scream coming down the stairs to my Daughter to "Get up here now" and "What's this you greedy pig?". Followed by the reply "It's not mine, it wasn't me, I don't even like Jaffa Cakes".

Oops, I should have put them under my Son's bed instead.


----------



## Northern Lass

dt36 said:


> Last year Mrs T bought three tubes of those yard long Jaffa Cakes. Jaffa's are my Nemisis and we have battled for years.
> 
> Anyway, I demolished a tube before Christmas started, but couldn't put the evidence in the bin. So, I had a cunning plan M'Lord... put the empty tube and boxes under my Daughter's bed.
> 
> Sunday morning about 11am when Mrs T was fumigating the aforementioned Rat's Nest, you could hear a scream coming down the stairs to my Daughter to "Get up here now" and "What's this you greedy pig?". Followed by the reply "It's not mine, it wasn't me, I don't even like Jaffa Cakes".
> 
> Oops, I should have put them under my Son's bed instead.


You evil Dad :lol: :laugh:

Yes jaffa cakes are really easy to get addicted to..I'm sure they've shrunk in size too...

But are they a cake or biscuit ??? hmmmmm


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> Go for 2.8i Capri struts or better still Gaz Coil Overs. I will ask a mate of mine if he has some front legs going. In the meantime:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_trksid=p2050601.m570.l1313.TR0.TRC0.Xford+capri+struts&_nkw=ford+capri+struts&_sacat=0&_from=R40


Nice idea thought of that the looked at my wallet and it said, No can do mate...


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Where are u?


I'm in Sussex....just over the border from u I think....


----------



## Classic one

Classicone said:


> Nice idea thought of that the looked at my wallet and it said, No can do mate...


----------



## dt36

YummyMummy said:


> You evil Dad :lol: :laugh:
> 
> Yes jaffa cakes are really easy to get addicted to..I'm sure they've shrunk in size too...
> 
> But are they a cake or biscuit ??? hmmmmm


I got rumbled in the end though 

I would say that a biscuit goes soft if left out and a cake goes hard. Therefore, it's a cake. However, Mc Vities defended themselves against the VAT Man on it's classification with the following:

In the United Kingdom, value added tax is payable on chocolate-covered biscuits, but not on chocolate-covered cakes.[10] McVities defended its classification of Jaffa Cakes as cakes at a VAT tribunal in 1991, against the ruling that Jaffa Cakes were biscuits due to their size and shape, and the fact that they were often eaten in place of biscuits.[11] McVities insisted that the product was a cake, and according to rumour produced a giant Jaffa Cake in court to illustrate its point.[11] After assessing the product on eleven criteria, including "texture", "attractiveness to children" and "consistency when stale",[12] the court found in favour of McVities, meaning that VAT is not paid on Jaffa Cakes in the United Kingdom.


----------



## hometrainer

my latest fad at the moment is Jelly beans ,but have to say a box of jaffa cakes would go down a treat right now


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> I'm in Sussex....just over the border from u I think....


Well my geography is crap but yes I think ur right god I'm crap at where's where!


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> By the time you get home Loz the mice will have drunk your gunniess and laid around laughing... :lol:
> 
> You cant beat a bit of Chris Rea.... :thumb:
> 
> Take care matey..


:laugh: Haha. Like that:thumb:

What's this...? Lots of Southern "softies" ganging up on you, mate?! Oh no!! mg: We can't have that:eek:

Golly! They're all women by the looks of things:w00t:

Send 'em over to me mate, I'll be very happy to deal with them:wink: :rolleye: :blush:

Oh. And jelly babies are much better than jelly beans:tt2:


----------



## Greshie

Evening all, finally arrived in a very soggy and windy Surrey after a mammoth crawl down the motorway from Stockport... Now sitting in the conservatory listening to the wind and rain howling round the house....... shopping in Croydon tomorrow... then Brighton on Wednesday.

Hope everyone has a good Christmas ----


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Evening all, finally arrived in a very soggy and windy Surrey after a mammoth crawl down the motorway from Stockport... Now sitting in the conservatory listening to the wind and rain howling round the house....... shopping in Croydon tomorrow... then Brighton on Wednesday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Christmas ----


Hello mate.

I bet the journey was atrocious! mg:

I wish you, your folks and friends a great Christmas, Greshie.

Take care out there in this weather!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> :laugh: Haha. Like that:thumb:
> 
> What's this...? Lots of Southern "softies" ganging up on you, mate?! Oh no!! mg: We can't have that:eek:
> 
> Golly! They're all women by the looks of things:w00t:
> 
> Send 'em over to me mate, I'll be very happy to deal with them:wink: :rolleye: :blush:
> 
> Oh. And jelly babies are much better than jelly beans:tt2:


No girlies picking on me mate...

And if they were I could not send them your way ,because of your condition mate... :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> :laugh: Haha. Like that:thumb:
> 
> What's this...? Lots of Southern "softies" ganging up on you, mate?! Oh no!! mg: We can't have that:eek:
> 
> Golly! They're all women by the looks of things:w00t:
> 
> Send 'em over to me mate, I'll be very happy to deal with them:wink: :rolleye: :blush:
> 
> Oh. And jelly babies are much better than jelly beans:tt2:


I was on about the softies :lol:

You daft thing


----------



## Classic one

Flubs said:


> I'm in Sussex....just over the border from u I think....


Flubs that's a nice smile you have most on here are covered up by laptops,mobiles and tablets.... :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Classicone said:


> [Redacted] that's a nice smile you have most on here are covered up by laptops,mobiles and tablets.... :thumbup1:


That's very kind of you....it comes out once in a blue moon....I prefer olive...we have cardis in common...hurrr hurrr...


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> I was on about the softies :lol:
> 
> You daft thing


Haha. Oh no!

I got that wrong big time, didn't I?!

I just woke up and skimmed across the thread and got everything mixed up.

Give me a slap.

Ouch!

That's better:wub:


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Evening all, finally arrived in a very soggy and windy Surrey after a mammoth crawl down the motorway from Stockport... Now sitting in the conservatory listening to the wind and rain howling round the house....... shopping in Croydon tomorrow... then Brighton on Wednesday.
> 
> Hope everyone has a good Christmas ----


Hi Greshie sounds like things are a little hectic where you are..... :thumbdown:

All the very best to you Greshie, and a great new year too.. :clap:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> No girlies picking on me mate...
> 
> And if they were I could not send them your way ,because of your condition mate... :thumbup1:


Condition? :confused1:


----------



## Classic one

Flubs said:


> That's very kind of you....it comes out once in a blue moon....I prefer olive...we have cardis in common...hurrr hurrr...


So Olive you like taking crap of Arther... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Condition? :confused1:


Your old... :clap:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Thought i would pop in again before the end of the year, then it's the big push, i must get back down to my fighting weight, why does everyone say this? my fighting weight was about 9.7 stone when i was 15-19 years old lol, i'm now 16.7 stone, and could not knock the skin off a rice pudding lol, but i really want to get down to about 14 stone


----------



## Classic one

Flubs said:


> That's very kind of you....it comes out once in a blue moon....I prefer olive...we have cardis in common...hurrr hurrr...


Now Olive you get that nice ladies picture back on....Please :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Your old... :clap:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


>


Have you made it to work Loz without to much problem...


----------



## raptordog

Just finish work...hell that was a long day...at it again tomorrow.... 

Just wanted to drop by and wish everyone the best for Christmas......










Take care and have a great time.... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Have you made it to work Loz without to much problem...


Yes thanks mate. No problems.

There's loads of Christmas trees fallen over in front gardens though, especially down Pickering Road.

Can't wait till 2.

Then I'll go home and sort out those p¡ssed up mice!


----------



## dt36

Just looked at the nutrition section in this book earlier and it's not a bad read. The chat about carb sensitivity and insulin resistance makes some solid sense and is explained well. Not read the rest of it yet though.

http://kickasstorrents.come.in/men-s-fitness-the-12-week-body-plan-your-complete-transformation-guide-to-build-muscle-burn-body-fat-get-a-six-pack-t8335823.html


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Yes thanks mate. No problems.
> 
> There's loads of Christmas trees fallen over in front gardens though, especially down Pickering Road.
> 
> Can't wait till 2.
> 
> Then I'll go home and sort out those p¡ssed up mice!


You take care matey.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> You take care matey.... :thumbup1:


Thanks bud

No Andy tonight?


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Just finish work...hell that was a long day...at it again tomorrow....
> 
> Just wanted to drop by and wish everyone the best for Christmas......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care and have a great time.... :thumb:


All the best to you Raptor ,have a good one and a nice new year.... :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Loz is your Gym open next week...

If so I might come over and join up :clap: As I say it might save me some cash over the year...

It looks a big place is it over crowded...


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> Just finish work...hell that was a long day...at it again tomorrow....
> 
> Just wanted to drop by and wish everyone the best for Christmas......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take care and have a great time.... :thumb:


Have a great Christmas, you and your family mate:thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks bud
> 
> No Andy tonight?


Not as yet, but the night is young :001_tt2:


----------



## dt36

Ho ho ho. Merry Christmas Boys & Girls...


----------



## Classic one

dt36 said:


> Ho ho ho. Merry Christmas Boys & Girls...
> 
> View attachment 142775


All the best to you over the festive brake DT.... :thumb: and a good new year too


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz is your Gym open next week...
> 
> If so I might come over and join up :clap: As I say it might save me some cash over the year...
> 
> It looks a big place is it over crowded...


It gets very busy around teatime like all gyms, and about 2.15pm for an hour when the shift workers go in, but it's a very big place.

I have my programme and often do my exercises in a different order if I can't get on something.

I'll have to check on opening times, but it should be open most days next week, not New Year's Day maybe.

Just go in and have a look around before you commit yourself.

I'm happy there


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Ho ho ho. Merry Christmas Boys & Girls...
> 
> View attachment 142775


All the best, my mate.

Have a good 'un! :thumb:

Like the pic


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> All the best, my mate.
> 
> Have a good 'un! :thumb:
> 
> Like the pic


Cheers Loz, I'm trying to bring back and portray the true meaning of Christmas. Not like these PC brigade lovies who don't wish to offend other minorities.

Mary and Joe wanted their boy to be strong to stand up to Herod and the Romans, hence they allowed 3 wise personal coaches to the manger to sort out his diet, routine and PEDs... :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> It gets very busy around teatime like all gyms, and about 2.15pm for an hour when the shift workers go in, but it's a very big place.
> 
> I have my programme and often do my exercises in a different order if I can't get on something.
> 
> I'll have to check on opening times, but it should be open most days next week, not New Year's Day maybe.
> 
> Just go in and have a look around before you commit yourself.
> 
> I'm happy there


Loz I just had a look at the place on the net and it looks like a place I could work in :thumbup1:

And it looks like I can get a pass to try before I commit to a years funds..

And yes it is big... :thumbup1:

Plus I hate places with too much stress, Training is a peaceful solitary pastime where the mind can go blank ,And focus only on one person...Yourself :cool2:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz I just had a look at the place on the net and it looks like a place I could work in :thumbup1:
> 
> And it looks like I can get a pass to try before I commit to a years funds..
> 
> And yes it is big... :thumbup1:
> 
> Plus I hate places with too much stress, Training is a peaceful solitary pastime where the mind can go blank ,And focus only on one person...Yourself :cool2:


Absolutely mate.

It's as important to me to have some 'time to myself and escape', as much as the training itself.

Get in there, I hope you like it


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm going there at 11am today now.

As I'm home in a couple of hours, I can get a good sleep and then catch up with a really brilliant all over workout.

The Pull exercises never got done, so I'll be doing those today as well.

Just a good tone-up to last unt the 27th!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Absolutely mate.
> 
> It's as important to me to have some 'time to myself and escape', as much as the training itself.
> 
> Get in there, I hope you like it


Exactly Loz.. :lol:

Ill give it a try as it looks like it has everything to play with bar bells , dumb bells and machines :thumbup1:

I cant throw as much as you can Loz, but it would be good to train sometimes together...

That's if you fancy it...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Exactly Loz.. :lol:
> 
> Ill give it a try as it looks like it has everything to play with bar bells , dumb bells and machines :thumbup1:
> 
> I cant throw as much as you can Loz, but it would be good to train sometimes together...
> 
> That's if you fancy it...


Good man:thumbup1:

I don't go nuts anymore, but I push myself sometimes, especially on the hi-rep stuff.


----------



## Classic one

Well the wind is certainly rising up around here and I hope there is not going to be any damage, I do know that a couple of you chaps out there have had some serious problems , I hope they don't continue everyone please take care...


----------



## Laurieloz

....Sorry. Yes it would be great to train together sometimes, depending on work, time and other stuff


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> ....Sorry. Yes it would be great to train together sometimes, depending on work, time and other stuff


Like wise Los, in the new year we get a game plan going.... :thumbup1:

I dere say we can work around work issues , Should I get lucky and acquire some work it may be a problem but , Never

the less we can work around it... :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Well its come to the time to call it a night/morning all the best TTFN...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Like wise Los, in the new year we get a game plan going.... :thumbup1:
> 
> I dere say we can work around work issues , Should I get lucky and acquire some work it may be a problem but , Never
> 
> the less we can work around it... :thumb:


Have you tried ringing Adecco since your application?

In the new year, I'll see if I can get you fast tracked if possible.

I don't know if it would work, but I'll have a word with one of the day shift managers about it.

Goodnight mate


----------



## Northern Lass

@andyhuggins

MERRY CHRISTMAS LUVVIE!!

Hope its a good one :thumb: - Don't eat too many mince pies and pork pies :lol:


----------



## chris27

Merry christmas everyone hope you all have a break


----------



## Northern Lass

chris27 said:


> Merry christmas everyone hope you all have a break


Merry Christmas Chris :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Have a good Christmas everyone. The excitement is starting to reach fever pitch in our house. If you stand next to the kids in a quiet room you can detect a slight humming noise coming from them. I think I could power the lights in the house from them if I could find a way to tap into the energy.


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all,

After leaving work at 2 a.m. this morning, visiting Asda + Tesco on the way home and enjoying a can of Guinness and a mini pork pie before bed, I've awoken to a blustery but sunny day

I'm just nipping out to find a nice Christmas plant for my dad's grave to take round in the morning when I wish him Merry Christmas. The stores had run out of wreaths but I reckon my crazy sister would have got one anyway.

I aim to get to the gym before lunchtime today for a marathon all-over session to tide me over until the 27th, then back home to wrap Mrs. LL's pressies before she finishes work.

Again, my good friends, I wish everyone the best and sincerely hope you all enjoy Christmas:thumb:

To paraphrase an expression used by the great @hackskii .....

"I love this thread".

All the best


----------



## Classic one

Me I am having a massage from the wife, and very nice too...


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey ladies and gents.

power has been out for the last day or so :no:

Hope you all have a very merry christmas :beer:


----------



## Skye666

Morning all...

Oh heavens above 12 hours of gale force it was hell!!! So many tiles gone chimney gone and I daren't even check the garage roof yet! It was bloody scary as hell last night! I believe we get another battering Friday 

Hope u all have a good one :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star

hope you lot all get sorted with the aftermath of the wind


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Hey ladies and gents.
> 
> power has been out for the last day or so :no:
> 
> Hope you all have a very merry christmas :beer:


 :beer: cheers



Skye666 said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Oh heavens above 12 hours of gale force it was hell!!! So many tiles gone chimney gone and I daren't even check the garage roof yet! It was bloody scary as hell last night! I believe we get another battering Friday
> 
> Hope u all have a good one :thumbup1:


OH no!!  Hope your ok?


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Oh heavens above 12 hours of gale force it was hell!!! So many tiles gone chimney gone and I daren't even check the garage roof yet! It was bloody scary as hell last night! I believe we get another battering Friday
> 
> Hope u all have a good one :thumbup1:





andyhuggins said:


> Hey ladies and gents.
> 
> power has been out for the last day or so :no:
> 
> Hope you all have a very merry christmas :beer:


Hope you are both OK , worst time of year to have storms like this. Not too much damage here, some planters in the garden toppled over and a fence down, but all repaired this morning. Was woken up several times by the wind in the night though.... but now the wind has dropped and everything is very still! Just hope nothing is damaged at home!


----------



## Classic one

Well got up this morning and surprise, surprise no damage from the evenings high , And a bonus to we have sun... :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Classicone said:


> Well got up this morning and surprise, surprise no damage from the evenings high , And a bonus to we have sun... :thumb:


Merry Christmas!!- Have a good one :beer:


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> Merry Christmas!!- Have a good one :beer:


Certainly will Vicky hope you and yours have a cracking one too.... :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Classicone said:


> Certainly will Vicky hope you and yours have a cracking one too.... :thumb:


What's you name Btw? don't eat too much xmas pud :laugh:


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> What's you name Btw? don't eat too much xmas pud :laugh:


The names Mark, And no I will not eat too much Christmas pud as I don't like the stuff..... :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Classicone said:


> The names Mark, And no I will not eat too much Christmas pud as I don't like the stuff..... :lol:


Hey Mark...

Have you got a journal?

trifle? chocolate log? :laugh:


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> Hey Mark...
> 
> Have you got a journal?
> 
> trifle? chocolate log? :laugh:


I don't have a journal Vicky and to be honest I don't think ill be posting one..... :lol:

And yep I have a trifle , I make mine


----------



## Northern Lass

Classicone said:


> I don't have a journal Vicky and to be honest I don't think ill be posting one..... :lol:
> 
> And yep I have a trifle , I make mine


what a shame mark... you should start one in the new year 

we do... well my mum's is rather delish


----------



## Classic one

How many of you incorporate Press ups into your training program....


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Hey ladies and gents.
> 
> power has been out for the last day or so :no:
> 
> Hope you all have a very merry christmas :beer:


Is everything ok now though.... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Is everything ok now though.... :thumbup1:


Still going off and on at the moment mate


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> what a shame mark... you should start one in the new year
> 
> we do... well my mum's is rather delish


Well mums is always BEST... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> How many of you incorporate Press ups into your training program....


I sometimes super set them with bb press or db press.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> I sometimes super set them with bb press or db press.


So you don't just drop down when ever at home and do some for the hell of it....


----------



## Laurieloz

@Classicone

You wanted to know the opening hours for Xercise4less:

Fri 27th: 6am-10pm

Sat 28th: 8am-8pm

Sun 29th: 8am-8pm

Mon 30th: 6am-10pm

New Year's Eve: 10am-6pm

New Year's Day: Shut.

Thurs 2nd: 6am-10pm

Normally Mon-Fri is 6am-10pm

Sat + Sun is 8am-8pm


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> @Classicone
> 
> You wanted to know the opening hours for Xercise4less:
> 
> Fri 27th: 6am-10pm
> 
> Sat 28th: 8am-8pm
> 
> Sun 29th: 8am-8pm
> 
> Mon 30th: 6am-10pm
> 
> New Year's Eve: 10am-6pm
> 
> New Year's Day: Shut.
> 
> Thurs 2nd: 6am-10pm
> 
> Normally Mon-Fri is 6am-10pm
> 
> Sat + Sun is 8am-8pm


Loz I have added the gym to my favs so going to have a good look at the place later...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> So you don't just drop down when ever at home and do some for the hell of it....


Only if the Mrs is about :wink:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Classicone said:


> How many of you incorporate Press ups into your training program....


If I ever do kettle bell training I do press ups on them. It's really good. You have to work harder to stabilise and you can go lower than pressing on the ground.


----------



## Classic one

That's cool Andy but that's more of a hip workout.... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> That's cool Andy but that's more of a hip workout.... :whistling:


Keeps the hips mobile and a bit of extra cv as well. All good :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Dirk McQuickly said:


> If I ever do kettle bell training I do press ups on them. It's really good. You have to work harder to stabilise and you can go lower than pressing on the ground.


Dirk hows a work out with them things....


----------



## Northern Lass

Hate press ups.. kills my wrists


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> Hate press ups.. kills my wrists


I have the same problem, I think there are some thing that you can let your wrist rotate....


----------



## 25434

I do press ups with my feet up on a bench inbetween other stuff. I can't use my palms on the floor cos I have a bad wrist so I do them on my knuckles, usually 12-15 and as many sets as the other thing I'm doing, usually cable rows or pull downs...no reason for that, I just notice that's when I tend to do them.


----------



## Classic one

Flubs said:


> I do press ups with my feet up on a bench inbetween other stuff. I can't use my palms on the floor cos I have a bad wrist so I do them on my knuckles, usually 12-15 and as many sets as the other thing I'm doing, usually cable rows or pull downs...no reason for that, I just notice that's when I tend to do them.


Flubs I do them on my knuckles too, but there still seems to be too much stress on the wrists...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Classicone said:


> Dirk hows a work out with them things....


they're absolutely brilliant. really food for core strength. Good for grip. Can be done really ballistically, so can be good cardio too. I really like them.


----------



## DiggyV

MERRY CHRISTMAS fellow old gits of the 45+ thread 

Ho! Ho! Ho!


----------



## Laurieloz

DiggyV said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS fellow old gits of the 45+ thread
> 
> Ho! Ho! Ho!


Hi Diggy.

All the best mate:thumb:


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> :beer: cheers
> 
> OH no!!  Hope your ok?


Il live Hun..just scary I hate it at the time. Merry Xmas btw!


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Hope you are both OK , worst time of year to have storms like this. Not too much damage here, some planters in the garden toppled over and a fence down, but all repaired this morning. Was woken up several times by the wind in the night though.... but now the wind has dropped and everything is very still! Just hope nothing is damaged at home!


Yes all fine but it's just horrible and finding a handy man is like blood and stone!!

I believe Scotland is getting the worst of it this evening but hopefully ur place will be ok...


----------



## Classic one

DiggyV said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS fellow old gits of the 45+ thread
> 
> Ho! Ho! Ho!


Hi DiggyV...Have a good one.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Classic one

To all the folk on here have a great Christmas.... :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Well I did not think I would make it this far since starting but this is my 1000th post.... :lol:

So it must be all down hill from here.... :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Classicone said:


> Well I did not think I would make it this far since starting but this is my 1000th post.... :lol:
> 
> So it must be all down hill from here.... :thumbup1:


It is!


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Well I did not think I would make it this far since starting but this is my 1000th post.... :lol:
> 
> So it must be all down hill from here.... :thumbup1:


Well done mate:thumb:

All sorted for Christmas?

I called into Asda Kingswood this afternoon expecting to be crushed to death. It was empty!


----------



## hometrainer

Merry Christmas one and all


----------



## Laurieloz

hometrainer said:


> Merry Christmas one and all


All the best mate. Have a good 'un:thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Well done mate:thumb:
> 
> All sorted for Christmas?
> 
> I called into Asda Kingswood this afternoon expecting to be crushed to death. It was empty!


Well we have spent enough...

Silver tomorrow.... :thumb:

Sorry but roll on Jan 2014...


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Well done mate:thumb:
> 
> All sorted for Christmas?
> 
> I called into Asda Kingswood this afternoon expecting to be crushed to death. It was empty!


I told u ..I told u ...I told uuuuuu. Xmas eve is the best for shopping!! :bounce: btw didn't I Tell u!


----------



## 25434

Classicone said:


> [Redacted] I do them on my knuckles too, but there still seems to be too much stress on the wrists...


Yes, it does still hurt a bit, and sometimes I can't manage it.....but on the whole I tend to grit my teeth and just gave ago.....I don't like to admit defeat.....durrrrrrrrr.......sometimes I do that one where you have a step in the middle and you press on one side, then move over the step and do one on the other.....can't do do many of them though....hurrr hurrr.....quite hard...


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Morning all...
> 
> Oh heavens above 12 hours of gale force it was hell!!! So many tiles gone chimney gone and I daren't even check the garage roof yet! It was bloody scary as hell last night! I believe we get another battering Friday
> 
> Hope u all have a good one :thumbup1:


Holy crap! Do you live at my gaff perchance? Cos that's what happened to mine.....rang the fireplace people and they can't come and do anything until back of January.....so until then all sorts a stuff gonna come hurtling down the chimney...haha....coulda been worse...at least I still have power, although it went off twice in the night and I was scampering round like a nutjob looking for my torch in the dark...haha.....

Skye...hope u r ok missus...x


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Holy crap! Do you live at my gaff perchance? Cos that's what happened to mine.....rang the fireplace people and they can't come and do anything until back of January.....so until then all sorts a stuff gonna come hurtling down the chimney...haha....coulda been worse...at least I still have power, although it went off twice in the night and I was scampering round like a nutjob looking for my torch in the dark...haha.....
> 
> Skye...hope u r ok missus...x


Yes I know that's the worst thing about it no one will come out this time o year....I actually rang this form called ' hire a hubby' he said oh can do after Xmas but all tools down til then....what's that all about.....it should be called ' hire a hubby but not if it's Xmas' lol

Maybe Santa will come hurtling down with a sack full of goodies yayyy.


----------



## Greshie

We went to Crawley in the end as Croydon was jammed with cars, no trains running. There are advantages to shopping on Christmas Eve afternoon.. wasn't hugely busy... mind you we had to go the back roads because of flooding and closures due to fallen trees.. My best mates have bought me a lovely jacket for Christmas too 

Just waiting for my tea and then I can chill for the rest of the evening

Hope everyone has a fab day tomorrow


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Il live Hun..just scary I hate it at the time. Merry Xmas btw!


Least your ok, that's all that matters , merry Christmas hun xx


----------



## Northern Lass

DiggyV said:


> MERRY CHRISTMAS fellow old gits of the 45+ thread
> 
> Ho! Ho! Ho!


Merry Christmas you old get :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> I told u ..I told u ...I told uuuuuu. Xmas eve is the best for shopping!! :bounce: btw didn't I Tell u!


I thought of you as I was walking around the store...how right you were!


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm here watching recordings from last week and Mrs. LL is in the kitchen preparing stuff for THE BIG DAY.

Me: "I think I'll open a bottle of wine, love. Do you want a glass?"

Wife: "No. It's for Christmas."

Me: "Alright. I'll have one of my real ales instead".

Wife: "No! It's not Christmas yet!!"

Me (thinking....Hmm. I'll get one when she goes to bed.)

Me: "I think I fancy a pork pie".

Wife: "No you will not!!! They're for Christmas!

Right. So we are going to consume absolutely EVERYTHING tomorrow, are we? :huh:

Women baffle me, but women at Christmas..... :confused1: :sad:


----------



## Greshie

I've the house to myself at the moment, my mates have gone for drinks at a neighbours and I'm relishing the time to myself..... I do get peopled out after a while.... lying on my bed surfing the net and looking at eBay.... it's raining again so Surrey is getting even soggier!


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> I'm here watching recordings from last week and Mrs. LL is in the kitchen preparing stuff for THE BIG DAY.
> 
> Me: "I think I'll open a bottle of wine, love. Do you want a glass?"
> 
> Wife: "No. It's for Christmas."
> 
> Me: "Alright. I'll have one of my real ales instead".
> 
> Wife: "No! It's not Christmas yet!!"
> 
> Me (thinking....Hmm. I'll get one when she goes to bed.)
> 
> Me: "I think I fancy a pork pie".
> 
> Wife: "No you will not!!! They're for Christmas!
> 
> Right. So we are going to consume absolutely EVERYTHING tomorrow, are we? :huh:
> 
> Women baffle me, but women at Christmas..... :confused1: :sad:


They baffle me too so u have no chance


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> They baffle me too so u have no chance


Well, I'm allowed a Guinness so that will do for now


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> I've the house to myself at the moment, my mates have gone for drinks at a neighbours and I'm relishing the time to myself..... I do get peopled out after a while.... lying on my bed surfing the net and looking at eBay.... it's raining again so Surrey is getting even soggier!


Enjoy your peace and quiet, Greshie.

If your tomorrow's going to be anything like mine, all hell is going to break loose!

In a nice way if course....the two grandkids-style


----------



## Laurieloz

Imagine if Noddy Holder, dressed in a Santa suit was cooking your Christmas dinner....

Would that just be too Christmassy?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Well, I'm allowed a Guinness so that will do for now
> View attachment 142816


Is that the tin that the mice took advantage of while you where out at work.... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Is that the tin that the mice took advantage of while you where out at work.... :lol:


Some drunken mice, yesterday...


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Some drunken mice, yesterday...
> View attachment 142819


Yep there the ones I recon they where responsible for the damage in your house, while in this drunken state.... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Having an early night, hopefully bright and mousey-tailed for THE BIG DAY.

It may go something like this from last week


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Having an early night, hopefully bright and mousey-tailed for THE BIG DAY.
> 
> It may go something like this from last week
> View attachment 142820
> 
> 
> View attachment 142821


Seya dude have a good one mate , all the best.... :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

Well its Christmas day,well morning ...I got a phone call from my mum at 10pm saying that a crate had been delivered at there house for me , and I and the family have to go round and find out whats in ...

Been told its three ft by two and half ft and came with forklift delivery...

Got me thinking all night ,wish she had not called...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Well its Christmas day,well morning ...I got a phone call from my mum at 10pm saying that a crate had been delivered at there house for me , and I and the family have to go round and find out whats in ...
> 
> Been told its three ft by two and half ft and came with forklift delivery...
> 
> Got me thinking all night ,wish she had not called...


Hey man,

That sounds fantastic. I don't think I'll get back to sleep now myself! :thumb:

To everybody....


----------



## 25434

Classicone said:


> Well its Christmas day,well morning ...I got a phone call from my mum at 10pm saying that a crate had been delivered at there house for me , and I and the family have to go round and find out whats in ...
> 
> Been told its three ft by two and half ft and came with forklift delivery...
> 
> Got me thinking all night ,wish she had not called...


Crikey! That sounds exciting! I would have driven over there and ram raided her down to get the pressie..:laugh:

One of my friends sent me some flowers through the post in a box and when I opened them half the flower heads had fallen off! Awweee.....so the two gold sprayed leaf sprigs and the three remaining flowers are looking a bit....ummm....errrrmmm...bare? Hurrr hurrr......won't tell them that though as they were nice enough to send them....


----------



## Classic one

No I can't sleep I could not go round as had to much to drink..

Nearly 3.30am and just gone to bed..

It's like when I was a kid..bloody murder..


----------



## 25434

Classicone said:


> No I can't sleep I could not go round as had to much to drink..
> 
> Nearly 3.30am and just gone to bed..
> 
> It's like when I was a kid..bloody murder..


Someone is going to be tired today.....my advice, and I only say this cos I luv you......hurrr hurrr....(I don't but it sounds wise and kind and as it's Xmas day I will say it)............drink plenty as soon as you get out of the shower and have got dressed. Avoid all females in the kitchen doing the scary Mary act over cooking the food, and when the kids are happily jumping all over you, drawing on your face, tearing round the house screaming, and crying when they have had too much chocolate and excitement, you will be in a haze of booze, and it will all pass you by....

Really serious advice....again cos I lurr...oh! Done that one.....tsk........don't forget to kiss your wife sporadically, telling her what a great job she's doing.....and ReALLY try not to burp in her face whilst you do it....I mean....it is Xmas right?

Heee hee..merry Xmas to all in this thread.


----------



## Northern Lass

Flubs said:


> Someone is going to be tired today.....my advice, and I only say this cos I luv you......hurrr hurrr....(I don't but it sounds wise and kind and as it's Xmas day I will say it)............drink plenty as soon as you get out of the shower and have got dressed. Avoid all females in the kitchen doing the scary Mary act over cooking the food, and when the kids are happily jumping all over you, drawing on your face, tearing round the house screaming, and crying when they have had too much chocolate and excitement, you will be in a haze of booze, and it will all pass you by....
> 
> Really serious advice....again cos I lurr...oh! Done that one.....tsk........don't forget to kiss your wife sporadically, telling her what a great job she's doing.....and ReALLY try not to burp in her face whilst you do it....I mean....it is Xmas right?
> 
> Heee hee..merry Xmas to all in this thread.


Have a good day flubs... merry Christmas x


----------



## Laurieloz

Whilst waiting for the onslaught of the kids at 12 o'clock, I've had a tot of what could possibly be a 40+ year old bottle of Glenmorangie.

I found it unopened at my mum's house in summer.

Quite simply, it's the most incredible beverage I've ever tasted.

Cheers Dad:thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Good afternoon everyone hope u all had a great day

I have to tell what my best ever pressies was ( even though I was so excited I already shared it one thread he he)

I was told today that I'm going to be a nanny!!! My first grandchild..I'm so freaking excited!!! And now looking forward to competing as a nanny lol well I need a trophy now for sure... a legacy to leave behind when I'm long gone...mission!


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Good afternoon everyone hope u all had a great day
> 
> I have to tell what my best ever pressies was ( even though I was so excited I already shared it one thread he he)
> 
> I was told today that I'm going to be a nanny!!! My first grandchild..I'm so freaking excited!!! And now looking forward to competing as a nanny lol well I need a trophy now for sure... a legacy to leave behind when I'm long gone...mission!


Wow! How exciting! Whoot whoot.....I had a nice surprise today too....one of my pep hews who is studying Japanese in Japan turned up on my doorstep! Eeeek! With his polish girlfriend...awwweeeeeee.....I was sooo happy to see them, and they are right at this moment on the sofa together watching a spider,an film...awwweee they look so cute...hee hee.....naturally I have fed and watered them to death....given her the death stare...as any auntie would...lol......they are now staying over and flying out to Argentina tomorra....brilliant! I've had quite day, loadsa peeps popping in and out......I'm full of fizz and food and now having a relax.......aaahhhhhhhhhhhh...........


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Wow! How exciting! Whoot whoot.....I had a nice surprise today too....one of my pep hews who is studying Japanese in Japan turned up on my doorstep! Eeeek! With his polish girlfriend...awwweeeeeee.....I was sooo happy to see them, and they are right at this moment on the sofa together watching a spider,an film...awwweee they look so cute...hee hee.....naturally I have fed and watered them to death....given her the death stare...as any auntie would...lol......they are now staying over and flying out to Argentina tomorra....brilliant! I've had quite day, loadsa peeps popping in and out......I'm full of fizz and food and now having a relax.......aaahhhhhhhhhhhh...........


Lol love it so u have been playing the hostess with the mostest today. What a lovley surprise for ya though...funny u say the death stare is what I have done with every one of my sons girlfriends...u see although it's always their choice as mum I just can't help but do the whole.....hmmmm maybe just a quick round of Questions and I usually start with ..hello love so what job did u say u do ( this is just to make sure she's not going to bleed him dry) but we are settled down with a cuppa by now so I feel it appropriate and iv already looked at the dress code, make up, hair, and thought too much too much too much but I like to think I give benefit of doubt of course - cough- then she might talk about ..engagement rings, weddings etc and this is when the Death stare appears....but usually only if I know this cannot happen, at which point my son will say....but not yet eh! And I soften the stare.....just a little lol


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Lol love it so u have been playing the hostess with the mostest today. What a lovley surprise for ya though...funny u say the death stare is what I have done with every one of my sons girlfriends...u see although it's always their choice as mum I just can't help but do the whole.....hmmmm maybe just a quick round of Questions and I usually start with ..hello love so what job did u say u do ( this is just to make sure she's not going to bleed him dry) but we are settled down with a cuppa by now so I feel it appropriate and iv already looked at the dress code, make up, hair, and thought too much too much too much but I like to think I give benefit of doubt of course - cough- then she might talk about ..engagement rings, weddings etc and this is when the Death stare appears....but usually only if I know this cannot happen, at which point my son will say....but not yet eh! And I soften the stare.....just a little lol


Looks like I have all this to come , god help me


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> Looks like I have all this to come , god help me


Lol yes u have Hun...do u have girls too? I always think that is prob worse god forbid boyfriends knocking on my door jeeeeez. :gun_bandana:


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Lol yes u have Hun...do u have girls too? I always think that is prob worse god forbid boyfriends knocking on my door jeeeeez. :gun_bandana:


I have one of each .. shes only 10 months. Hows your day been? Im in a food coma.. I don't think my body can cope with all this lovely food.


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> I have one of each .. shes only 10 months. Hows your day been? Im in a food coma.. I don't think my body can cope with all this lovely food.


Oh a long way to go yet before u need to worry then lol

I bet it's been great watching the kids do the pressies? I miss having kids I'm so Broodie!

Have u eaten lots of crap? U have to enjoy ya self and get back on it for new year as u have worked hard.

Re food iv been pretty good tbh..yesterday I had a curry first in ages and a glass of wine last night my breakfast was usual today so nothing too bad turkey and rice for lunch and I havnt been hungry at all since lunch so only had a chicken sandwich ( wouldn't usually touch bread so it was nice) and il prob do a glass of wine ...so since yesterday my diet has been terrible in that iv had no appetite and no interest in mince pie and other naughties lol


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Oh a long way to go yet before u need to worry then lol
> 
> I bet it's been great watching the kids do the pressies? I miss having kids I'm so Broodie!
> 
> Have u eaten lots of crap? U have to enjoy ya self and get back on it for new year as u have worked hard.
> 
> Re food iv been pretty good tbh..yesterday I had a curry first in ages and a glass of wine last night my breakfast was usual today so nothing too bad turkey and rice for lunch and I havnt been hungry at all since lunch so only had a chicken sandwich ( wouldn't usually touch bread so it was nice) and il prob do a glass of wine ...so since yesterday my diet has been terrible in that iv had no appetite and no interest in mince pie and other naughties lol


I've not been too bad , its more like I've eaten lots . Got a headache and I'm shattered

Ive had xmas pudding, trifle and chocs. Back to normal on Friday x


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> I've not been too bad , its more like I've eaten lots . Got a headache and I'm shattered
> 
> Ive had xmas pudding, trifle and chocs. Back to normal on Friday x


Yh it's amazing how foods affect u...after the bread I felt 6 month pregnant! Bloat.... But ****ed off one wine...loving that lol


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Yh it's amazing how foods affect u...after the bread I felt 6 month pregnant! Bloat.... But ****ed off one wine...loving that lol


I know crazzzy, :laugh:

Can't even drink alcohol, just don't like it anymore. I feel rubbish eating crap lol


----------



## hometrainer

Happy Boxing Day my fellow oldies hope your all aving a good one.


----------



## essexboy

hometrainer said:


> Happy Boxing Day my fellow oldies hope your all aving a good one.


You too Mate.In the words of Captain Sensible im "Glad its all over"...............


----------



## Laurieloz

essexboy said:


> You too Mate.In the words of Captain Sensible im "Glad its all over"...............


Same 'ere mate. Too much Happy Talk!


----------



## Laurieloz

hometrainer said:


> Happy Boxing Day my fellow oldies hope your all aving a good one.


I'm having a lovely day.

Blown away yesterday's bloated excess by walking along Hornsea beach in East Yorkshire., followed by some great fish and chips.

A splendid afternoon:thumb:

View of Hornsea and a sanderling....


----------



## Northern Lass

Cool Loz...can't wait to get back training tomorrow


----------



## hometrainer

I'mhaving a chill out dat as i'm back to work at 9 tonight I have enjoyed my wine and sweets no end


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Cool Loz...can't wait to get back training tomorrow


Same here Vicky. Out at a friends' house party tonight though! :crying:


----------



## Greshie

Chilling out here too now ... one of my mates is getting ready to drive to Scotland this evening and the other is stretched across the sofa snoring his head off :laugh: and I've retreated to my tablet ....


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Chilling out here too now ... one of my mates is getting ready to drive to Scotland this evening and the other is stretched across the sofa snoring his head off :laugh: and I've retreated to my tablet ....


There's nothing like a nice relaxing Boxing Day is there? Did you enjoy the day yesterday?


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> There's nothing like a nice relaxing Boxing Day is there? Did you enjoy the day yesterday?


It had its moments but was very enjoyable overall... the meal was especially good!


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> It had its moments but was very enjoyable overall... the meal was especially good!


Same here.

Great meal, though Mrs. LL disguised the sprouts as stuffing balls....I hate sprouts - rather they don't like me!

The two grandkids were very well behaved, it was my two stepdaughters who did the bickering! :rolleye:


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Same here Vicky. Out at a friends' house party tonight though! :crying:


You're going to feel rough in the morning


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> You're going to feel rough in the morning


I'm going to take it easy, drink-wise. My friends have this traditional do tonight every year. Lots of buffet food though they always put lots of chicken on, so I'll be devouring that!

Gym in the morning.

Then, unavoidably, it's the local pub meeting another mate tomorrow afternoon! Looking forward to a chillout weekend!


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Chilling out here too now ... one of my mates is getting ready to drive to Scotland this evening and the other is stretched across the sofa snoring his head off :laugh: and I've retreated to my tablet ....


and I'm sitting with me feet up in me jammies and bedsox, drinking tea and surfing and watching stuff I taped....relaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaxing.....bliss..


----------



## Laurieloz

Back in after a night out at our friends' house.

I didn't go barmy. Just four cans of Old Speckled Hen and a small Grants.

Good banter on Sgt. Peppers' and the usual party buffet scran.

Watching the new Open All Hours and the BBC4 doc about the final Sex Pistols tour.

Good night all


----------



## Greshie

Morning ! Was the new open all hours any good?

Just lying in bed drinking my tea... bit of a stourey night here though not as bad as Monday and very dreich this morning... off to my Aunt's shortly so hoping the M25 is running smoothly!


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Morning ! Was the new open all hours any good?
> 
> Just lying in bed drinking my tea... bit of a stourey night here though not as bad as Monday and very dreich this morning... off to my Aunt's shortly so hoping the M25 is running smoothly!


Morning Greshie.

The new Open All Hours was good. They didn't change much from the original, excepting obviously the great Ronnie Barker's part is now taken by David Jason, young Granville as was.

I enjoyed it but I won't say any more as I'm sure you'll see the repeat soon

Blustery here as is usual these days!

I'm having breakfast myself at the moment and later it's the gym.

Visiting mum this afternoon, then a drink with a friend afterwards.

Take care on that M25, hope the driving conditions are okay.

Have a good day mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

I shouldn't have been so presumptious about the gym today.

My good intentions have been squandered as I'm about to be dragged kicking and screaming to my sister-in-law's for lunch. Wife's orders!

Never mind, I should have gone earlier as planned instead of going back to bed! :whistling:


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Morning ! Was the new open all hours any good?
> 
> Just lying in bed drinking my tea... bit of a stourey night here though not as bad as Monday and very dreich this morning... off to my Aunt's shortly so hoping the M25 is running smoothly!


It was very good.. worth watching


----------



## biglbs

Well hope we all had a nice Christmas we sure did,i had 3 starters and a roast,extra Yorkshire and then three deserts at a carvery on boxing day lol

Weight still down at 320lbs:thumbup1:

Full of bloody injuries still though,,i recon the new year training will be almost all deads and squats ,,let the upper half rest up with light duties and higher reps ...just using last peps,,may get some decent Gh ...but not sure who i can get a good one off right now..have a great week all,i am still reading when i get a chance:thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Its very quiet in here tonight... where is everyone?


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening my fellow ironworkers. Hope you all had brilliant xmas?

I for one did :thumb:

Anyone up for a chat tonight? @YummyMummy @Laurieloz @raptordog @ classicone @Skye666 If i miss any of my fellow oldies off I will apologise now.


----------



## Northern Lass

Hey Andy..

Christmas was good for me too.. but I was glad to be in the gym today


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Hey Andy..
> 
> Christmas was good for me too.. but I was glad to be in the gym today


Yeah I just saw your journal. Sweet workout 

How is your OH?


----------



## Skye666

Evening all

Yes it was ok andy thanks...glad. Enjoyed urs :thumbup1:

Was back in gym today too, felt good ..did u train?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I just saw your journal. Sweet workout
> 
> How is your OH?


well the extra blood has given him a boost but we're just waiting for the new year so he can start treatment.

My friend keeps saying ' don't loose anymore weight' your just right as you are.... its like a broken record..  I dont know if its jealousy or she is worried about me HAHA!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Yes it was ok andy thanks...glad. Enjoyed urs :thumbup1:
> 
> Was back in gym today too, felt good ..did u train?


No I trained xmas eve. Going to have a week off to help the cns recover, Thanks @raptordog. Then back at it new years eve.

See you are looking at the gravesend show. Great show.


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> well the extra blood has given him a boost but we're just waiting for the new year so he can start treatment.
> 
> My friend keeps saying ' don't loose anymore weight' your just right as you are.... its like a broken record..  I dont know if its jealousy or she is worried about me HAHA!


Being a bit dumb. What is the treatment? You just answered your own question by rolling your eyes  :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> No I trained xmas eve. Going to have a week off to help the cns recover, Thanks @raptordog. Then back at it new years eve.
> 
> See you are looking at the gravesend show. Great show.


Yes they say a rest is good for ya. I'm not good at rest but I did have Xmas day and Boxing Day off lol


----------



## Northern Lass

It's not chemo as that isn't strong enough but it's a new drug that can kill leukemia cells but it's very strong and can a bad effect on kidneys, so he has to go into the hospital for it . once he is in remission he will need a stem cell replacement


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Yes they say a rest is good for ya. I'm not good at rest but I did have Xmas day and Boxing Day off lol


im same. rest is boring


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yes they say a rest is good for ya. I'm not good at rest but I did have Xmas day and Boxing Day off lol


How did the boxing day meal go?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> It's not chemo as that isn't strong enough but it's a new drug that can kill leukemia cells but it's very strong and can a bad effect on kidneys, so he has to go into the hospital for it . once he is in remission he will need a stem cell replacement


I wish him and you all the strength in the world.


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> im same. rest is boring


Did you try that challenge?


----------



## Northern Lass

Thanks for your kind words Andy...

Yes I did but only managed 2 sets lol ... after doing 3 x 15 elevated splits ...lactic acid was bad in the old quads


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks for your kind words Andy...
> 
> Yes I did but only managed 2 sets lol ... after doing 3 x 15 elevated splits ...lactic acid was bad in the old quads


Hey you know me I don't say what i don't mean.

2 sets that is good. How did the legs feel?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Hey you know me I don't say what i don't mean.
> 
> 2 sets that is good. How did the legs feel?


HUGGEEE!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> HUGGEEE!!!


See told you. They were full of blood. All good :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> How did the boxing day meal go?


It was ok...I think iv moved on from a lot of the friends I have now tho...can't explain really. It found myself sitting there thinking ...I have nothing in common anymore. They constantly jibe about wanting to compete or eat differently so...I shall slowly pull away ..I think there comes a point when like minded ppl are required!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> It was ok...I think iv moved on from a lot of the friends I have now tho...can't explain really. It found myself sitting there thinking ...I have nothing in common anymore. They constantly jibe about wanting to compete or eat differently so...I shall slowly pull away ..I think there comes a point when like minded ppl are required!


I can totally empathise with you lady. That was exactly how I was prior to my 1st comp.


----------



## andyhuggins

@YummyMummy @Skye666 Which women BB's inspire you?


----------



## Northern Lass

Rosanna Harte... her body is amazing


----------



## andyhuggins

Good for you sweetie. You have come such a long way. In such a short period of time.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Good for you sweetie. You have come such a long way. In such a short period of time.


Thanks love


----------



## andyhuggins

Do you train listening to music?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Do you train listening to music?


Hell yes!! usually heavy metal.. iron maiden, rammstein etc.. and you?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Hell yes!! usually heavy metal.. iron maiden, rammstein etc.. and you?


OMG a fellow metal fan :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Do you train listening to music?


Before my accident used to listen to hi energy club/disco ...

But after the accident I couldn't face listening to that music.. so now either listen to the radio or foot tapping classical!


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Before my accident used to listen to hi energy club/disco ...
> 
> Nice to hear from you big man
> 
> But after the accident I couldn't face listening to that music.. so now either listen to the radio or foot tapping classical!


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Before my accident used to listen to hi energy club/disco ...
> 
> But after the accident I couldn't face listening to that music.. so now either listen to the radio or foot tapping classical!


Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy? :rolleye:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy? :rolleye:


That's me on the p*ss :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

So what supps do you use?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> So what supps do you use?


Whey, BCAAs, fish oil, vit c... thats it. And you?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Whey, BCAAs, fish oil, vit c... thats it. And you?


Whey, muti-vit at the moment.


----------



## andyhuggins

When do you take the BCAA'S?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @YummyMummy @Skye666 Which women BB's inspire you?


I'm more loving Andrea brazier physique model....I aspire to looking like that if it's possible


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> That's me on the p*ss :lol:


Haha. Sorry Andy. I thought it was @Greshie's quote.

That would have made more sense, him being into classical music


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I'm more loving Andrea brazier physique model....I aspire to looking like that if it's possible


Of course it is possible. It depends on how much you want it?


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Dance of the Sugar Plum Fairy? :rolleye:


Mmmm something like that  :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. Sorry Andy. I thought it was @Greshie's quote.
> 
> That would have made more sense, him being into classical music


Me on the p**s is a thing to see :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Mmmm something like that  :laugh:


Sorry @Greshie


----------



## andyhuggins

Some then come on ladies and gents name a comp and commit?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Evening my fellow ironworkers. Hope you all had brilliant xmas?
> 
> I for one did :thumb:
> 
> Anyone up for a chat tonight? @YummyMummy @Laurieloz @raptordog @ classicone @Skye666 If i miss any of my fellow oldies off I will apologise now.


Sorry, I'm working through our thread backwards!!

Pleased you had a good Christmas Andy. It seems ages since we spoke!

I've been out with a mate who unfortunately works at Asda and today was the first and only day he gets off for a while.

Been to my local Wetherspoon's and have been supping real ales at £1.49 a pint. How can I refuse?

Back in now after a lovely chicken breast sandwich:tt2:

Take care mate, I'll be popping in and out between watching the moronic tv we have had to suffer yet again this Christmas!


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> I'm more loving Andrea brazier physique model....I aspire to looking like that if it's possible


----------



## Northern Lass

Nice chatting... going to my pit now, night night


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> It's not chemo as that isn't strong enough but it's a new drug that can kill leukemia cells but it's very strong and can a bad effect on kidneys, so he has to go into the hospital for it . once he is in remission he will need a stem cell replacement


All my best wishes, Vicky, to your husband:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Sorry, I'm working through our thread backwards!!
> 
> Pleased you had a good Christmas Andy. It seems ages since we spoke!
> 
> I've been out with a mate who unfortunately works at Asda and today was the first and only day he gets off for a while.
> 
> Been to my local Wetherspoon's and have been supping real ales at £1.49 a pint. How can I refuse?
> 
> Back in now after a lovely chicken breast sandwich:tt2:
> 
> Take care mate, I'll be popping in and out between watching the moronic tv we have had to suffer yet again this Christmas!


I had an epic one mate :thumb:

Be rude not to endulge mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Hell yes!! usually heavy metal.. iron maiden, rammstein etc.. and you?


I train to Metallica, AC/DC or Thin Lizzy. Can't beat that stuff.

Ripping them thar reps!! :rockon:


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> All my best wishes, Vicky, to your husband:thumb:


Thanks Laurie , really means a lot


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> View attachment 142929


Yes!!! I so would.....like to look like that!


----------



## Laurieloz

roadwarrior said:


> View attachment 142929


Oooweeee:wub: :blush:

Niiiiice!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yes!!! I so would.....like to look like that!


Believe to achieve.


----------



## andyhuggins

Ladies it can be done :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Yes!!! I so would.....like to look like that!


Yes please... I wouldn't mind looking like that too


----------



## andyhuggins

Please ladies. It can be done. How do you think she achieved it?


----------



## Skye666

That's true andy..just fix ya mind to it. It's easier said than done tho sometimes ...but iv already decided today to start my eating clean today not wait til new year...so even though there's still wine in the kitchen biscuits,and sweets around I'm starting as I mean to go on...


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> Yes please... I wouldn't mind looking like that too


Why don't u consider having a go?


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> That's true andy..just fix ya mind to it. It's easier said than done tho sometimes ...but iv already decided today to start my eating clean today not wait til new year...so even though there's still wine in the kitchen biscuits,and sweets around I'm starting as I mean to go on...


Ditto... low carb started today: D


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> That's true andy..just fix ya mind to it. It's easier said than done tho sometimes ...but iv already decided today to start my eating clean today not wait til new year...so even though there's still wine in the kitchen biscuits,and sweets around I'm starting as I mean to go on...


True gritty commitment there, Skye.

Good on yer, girl. With you all the way.

Look...if you get close to reaching for those biscuits, get on here right away and we shall tell you to STOP!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> That's true andy..just fix ya mind to it. It's easier said than done tho sometimes ...but iv already decided today to start my eating clean today not wait til new year...so even though there's still wine in the kitchen biscuits,and sweets around I'm starting as I mean to go on...


I know it is easier said than done lady. But you have taken the first step and that is the hard one. If you need any support just ask or pm .


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Ditto... low carb started today: D


See what I mean lady. It is infectcious. You can do it


----------



## andyhuggins

Go ladies it can be done. and be done well :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> See what I mean lady. It is infectcious. You can do it


Tbh my body hated all the s**t I was putting into it these past two days... I felt like I had a bad hangover even though I don't drink much.


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Tbh my body hated all the s**t I was putting into it these past two days... I felt like I had a bad hangover even though I don't drink much.


I am glad it felt like that TBH. It shows you what it feels like.


----------



## Rob_bigman_smit

Marika johansson is my fav female BB. I think she has been doing some pt in the uk recently


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 You are so focused. You will do really well in the comp.


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Yes!!! I so would.....like to look like that!


Here's another one for you @Skye666


----------



## andyhuggins

These girls can get there if they want too.


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> Well hope we all had a nice Christmas we sure did,i had 3 starters and a roast,extra Yorkshire and then three deserts at a carvery on boxing day lol
> 
> Weight still down at 320lbs:thumbup1:
> 
> Full of bloody injuries still though,,i recon the new year training will be almost all deads and squats ,,let the upper half rest up with light duties and higher reps ...just using last peps,,may get some decent Gh ...but not sure who i can get a good one off right now..have a great week all,i am still reading when i get a chance:thumb:


Rest up and let the injuries pass Mate. However, keep the body part going through it's range of movement with a really light weight or a Theraband. Then when you think it's ready, slowly up the weight. Treat the muscle like you would a cold elastic band.

Decent Gh would also help with the injuries, but expect to pay higher £s if you go down the pharma route. Coupled with the sinergy of a nice pepp combo though, you can make this last out a bit as you wouldn't have to go silly on the dosage.


----------



## dt36

Been scan reading this book the last few days on the ipad, to see what it's about and to see if I can gain some ideas/knowledge etc.

Not a bad read in the nutrition section of this book, and it explains a bit of the theory behind insulin resistance etc. Although I did edit it down with Adobe Acrobat Pro to get rid of all the gimmicky adverts and unwanted bumf.

http://kickasstorrents.come.in/men-s-fitness-the-12-week-body-plan-your-complete-transformation-guide-to-build-muscle-burn-body-fat-get-a-six-pack-t8335823.html


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Been scan reading this book the last few days on the ipad, to see what it's about and to see if I can gain some ideas/knowledge etc.
> 
> Not a bad read in the nutrition section of this book, and it explains a bit of the theory behind insulin resistance etc. Although I did edit it down with Adobe Acrobat Pro to get rid of all the gimmicky adverts and unwanted bumf.
> 
> http://kickasstorrents.come.in/men-s-fitness-the-12-week-body-plan-your-complete-transformation-guide-to-build-muscle-burn-body-fat-get-a-six-pack-t8335823.html


Question is dt36 are u gonna try it?


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Question is dt36 are u gonna try it?


Might well do Skye. Looking at the explanation of things in the diet section, I would say I am very sensitive to carbs. Still looking at the training side and will read a bit more of it later, as I am always open to new ideas.

I am ticking over with my training at present, but not really paying much attention to my diet if I am honest, so I need to sort it out. However, I am flying to Dubai next week and will be living in a hotel for 2 weeks, then have to find an apartment. As soon as I have settled in, I can then hit the supermarkets and see what sort of meats etc they have to meet any decent diet requirments.

Having been to Dubai twice this year, I found that the supermarkets are very similar to the UK foodwise, but a bit cheaper. Supp shops out there are also very good.


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Rest up and let the injuries pass Mate. However, keep the body part going through it's range of movement with a really light weight or a Theraband. Then when you think it's ready, slowly up the weight. Treat the muscle like you would a cold elastic band.
> 
> Decent Gh would also help with the injuries, but expect to pay higher £s if you go down the pharma route. Coupled with the sinergy of a nice pepp combo though, you can make this last out a bit as you wouldn't have to go silly on the dosage.


My thoughts exactly buddy,thanks for that:thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

dt36 said:


> Been scan reading this book the last few days on the ipad, to see what it's about and to see if I can gain some ideas/knowledge etc.
> 
> Not a bad read in the nutrition section of this book, and it explains a bit of the theory behind insulin resistance etc. Although I did edit it down with Adobe Acrobat Pro to get rid of all the gimmicky adverts and unwanted bumf.
> 
> http://kickasstorrents.come.in/men-s-fitness-the-12-week-body-plan-your-complete-transformation-guide-to-build-muscle-burn-body-fat-get-a-six-pack-t8335823.html


Interesting read on carbs...

Does anyone count leafy green carbs when counting macros and cals?


----------



## dt36

YummyMummy said:


> Interesting read on carbs...
> 
> Does anyone count leafy green carbs when counting macros and cals?


It's not a bad book and certainly has some interesting points, like you say, on carbs etc.

I didn't really count fibrous green veg when cutting down in the past, but I suppose it could be factored in using My Fitness Pal.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.myfitnesspal.android&hl=en_GB

The good thing with foods such as Broccoli and other similar green vegetables is that are supposed to be a negative calorie food, in that it takes more calories to eat and absorb than the actual value ingested. This is called "The Thermic Effect". Whether this is actually true, I don't know, but the bottom line is that it fills you up and satiates you for a very minimal amount of calories, even discounting the Thermic theory.


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Might well do Skye. Looking at the explanation of things in the diet section, I would say I am very sensitive to carbs. Still looking at the training side and will read a bit more of it later, as I am always open to new ideas.
> 
> I am ticking over with my training at present, but not really paying much attention to my diet if I am honest, so I need to sort it out. However, I am flying to Dubai next week and will be living in a hotel for 2 weeks, then have to find an apartment. As soon as I have settled in, I can then hit the supermarkets and see what sort of meats etc they have to meet any decent diet requirments.
> 
> Having been to Dubai twice this year, I found that the supermarkets are very similar to the UK foodwise, but a bit cheaper. Supp shops out there are also very good.


Sensitive to carbs in what way?

I find that even just a few carbs for me keeps my body looking like the muscle won't come out to play!! ****es me off tbh coz I don't even eat bad carbs!! But event he few I do have seem to affect the development ...I had to swop the porridge and the rice for alternatives and it made a difference but I dunno if maybe it's that I don't have the amount right....arghhhhhh takes ages to understand ur own body and what it will work with and won't lol..


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Sensitive to carbs in what way?
> 
> I find that even just a few carbs for me keeps my body looking like the muscle won't come out to play!! ****es me off tbh coz I don't even eat bad carbs!! But event he few I do have seem to affect the development ...I had to swop the porridge and the rice for alternatives and it made a difference but I dunno if maybe it's that I don't have the amount right....arghhhhhh takes ages to understand ur own body and what it will work with and won't lol..


When you have a lot of carbs does your body hold water? I get really bloated after eating carbs


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> When you have a lot of carbs does your body hold water? I get really bloated after eating carbs


Yes..well. to sure if it's water...just bloats me out and feels crap.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Sensitive to carbs in what way?


If I eat carbs such as bread or regular breakfast cereals on a daily basis I put bad weight on very easy and just feel sluggish. If I drop those type of carbs back and up my protein intake gram for gram, both equaling 4 calories per gram, my bad weight will noticeably drop and I seem to have more energy throughout the day.

Also, when bringing my weight down I will still eat some carbs like oats, sweet potato and bananas, but only early in the day and drop them out by mid afternoon, and then nothing in the evening. However, the last 3 months for me diet wise has basically eat what I want when I want, so time to knuckle down very shortly.


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> If I eat carbs such as bread or regular breakfast cereals on a daily basis I put bad weight on very easy and just feel sluggish. If I drop those type of carbs back and up my protein intake gram for gram, both equaling 4 calories per gram, my bad weight will noticeably drop and I seem to have more energy throughout the day.
> 
> Also, when bringing my weight down I will still eat some carbs like oats, sweet potato and bananas, but only early in the day and drop them out by mid afternoon, and then nothing in the evening. However, the last 3 months for me diet wise has basically eat what I want when I want, so time to knuckle down very shortly.


Oh yh I understand..this s what I meant even sweet potato does it to me I just have to go less, porridge is a nightmare rice I can only do a tiny bit or I suffer the bloat.


----------



## Northern Lass

dt36 said:


> If I eat carbs such as bread or regular breakfast cereals on a daily basis I put bad weight on very easy and just feel sluggish. If I drop those type of carbs back and up my protein intake gram for gram, both equaling 4 calories per gram, my bad weight will noticeably drop and I seem to have more energy throughout the day.
> 
> Also, when bringing my weight down I will still eat some carbs like oats, sweet potato and bananas, but only early in the day and drop them out by mid afternoon, and then nothing in the evening. However, the last 3 months for me diet wise has basically eat what I want when I want, so time to knuckle down very shortly.


That was def me after eating the majority (carbs) for 3 days during xmas- I put on 2lbs  ... Now I am back eating low carb high protein... I feel tonnes better  more energy and not feeling sluggish.


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> These girls can get there if they want too.


If only I could stop shoving food into my gob......hoping 2014 will be my year of really buckling down......not for comp though, just for my own pride....


----------



## 25434

And on the subject of carbs....I love bread but it doesn't love me at all and carbs blow my stomach up to high heaven, make me feel very sluggish....I try to eat veggies and salad stuff, and luckily I really love them too...I'm ok with quinoa by the way, that doesn't gave a bad effect.

At the moment struggling to think of brekkie ideas. I've run out of protein whey which I usually make a smoothie with each morning,but now I'm unemployed I can't afford to buy another bag for a while....eating 20 eggs each morning doesn't appeal either....would prefer to just stop eating methinks...would solve a lot problems...lol....


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> And on the subject of carbs....I love bread but it doesn't love me at all and carbs blow my stomach up to high heaven, make me feel very sluggish....I try to eat veggies and salad stuff, and luckily I really love them too...I'm ok with quinoa by the way, that doesn't gave a bad effect.
> 
> At the moment struggling to think of brekkie ideas. I've run out of protein whey which I usually make a smoothie with each morning,but now I'm unemployed I can't afford to buy another bag for a while....eating 20 eggs each morning doesn't appeal either....would prefer to just stop eating methinks...would solve a lot problems...lol....


I'm on Greek yogurt and blueberries ( frozen ones..last ages in a big bag from asda) with almonds on top and cinnamon...no bloat not too expensive and no bloat! The cinnamon can be pricey but lasts ages ...the yougurt sometime I go just the plain one and it's pence. Sometimes I mix the quark in with the yogurt for extra bit of protein.


----------



## Northern Lass

Flubs said:


> And on the subject of carbs....I love bread but it doesn't love me at all and carbs blow my stomach up to high heaven, make me feel very sluggish....I try to eat veggies and salad stuff, and luckily I really love them too...I'm ok with quinoa by the way, that doesn't gave a bad effect.
> 
> At the moment struggling to think of brekkie ideas. I've run out of protein whey which I usually make a smoothie with each morning,but now I'm unemployed I can't afford to buy another bag for a while....eating 20 eggs each morning doesn't appeal either....would prefer to just stop eating methinks...would solve a lot problems...lol....


Hey flluubbbs

I recommend some 0% free greek yoghurt with protein powder... its very yummy.. I like it for breakfast


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> I'm on Greek yogurt and blueberries ( frozen ones..last ages in a big bag from asda) with almonds on top and cinnamon...no bloat not too expensive and no bloat! The cinnamon can be pricey but lasts ages ...the yougurt sometime I go just the plain one and it's pence. Sometimes I mix the quark in with the yogurt for extra bit of protein.


Good minds think a like


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> I'm on Greek yogurt and blueberries ( frozen ones..last ages in a big bag from asda) with almonds on top and cinnamon...no bloat not too expensive and no bloat! The cinnamon can be pricey but lasts ages ...the yougurt sometime I go just the plain one and it's pence. Sometimes I mix the quark in with the yogurt for extra bit of protein.


Great idea. Will price that up. I tend to have almonds and Greek yoghurt and cinnamon too....will look up the blueberries...cheers....x


----------



## 25434

YummyMummy said:


> Hey flluubbbs
> 
> I recommend some 0% free greek yoghurt with protein powder... its very yummy.. I like it for breakfast


Thanks but....cough.....I just said I've run out of protein powder and the coffers are low at the mo....lol......yums......thanks for the thought tho...


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening my fellow young at heart people.

How are you all today?


----------



## Skye666

It's annoying because the nuts are so damn expensive but I get the sliced ones in asda and sometimes they have offers on them.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening my fellow young at heart people.
> 
> How are you all today?


Hi andy not too bad thanks....getting used to the idea that I'm going to be a nanny lol...yikes!

How's u?


----------



## Northern Lass

Flubs said:


> Thanks but....cough.....I just said I've run out of protein powder and the coffers are low at the mo....lol......yums......thanks for the thought tho...


Oh damn sorry I'm not with it today love x


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening my fellow young at heart people.
> 
> How are you all today?


Feeling good and you hun?


----------



## 25434

YummyMummy said:


> Oh damn sorry I'm not with it today love x


It's ok....no problem...x


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> It's annoying because the nuts are so damn expensive but I get the sliced ones in asda and sometimes they have offers on them.


I can get them from an Asian cash and carry for a few pence for a big bag...would be willing to get a mahoooosive bag and send you half in the post? Free by the way......want me to go look and let you know? No strings by the way......


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> Evening my fellow young at heart people.
> 
> How are you all today?


Hi Andy..I'm good thanks.....relaxing in front of the telly now...went for a 7 mile walk along the coast today in the sunshine, then got caught in the rain at the last half hour, my jeans ran and I got home with blue legs and a blue bottom! Hurrr hurrrr.....had to shower it off.....looked hilarious though, a blue tan line round my bum where my knacks were...:laugh:...and round the ankles where my socks were....oh yeah...classy, that's me alright....


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hi andy not too bad thanks....getting used to the idea that I'm going to be a nanny lol...yikes!
> 
> How's u?


Its a great feeling being a grand parent. Nothing better 



YummyMummy said:


> Feeling good and you hun?


I'm a bit lowish today. This is the time of year my dad, brother and myself went for a few drinks. But my dad passed away about a year ago and my brother is away on business.

so the wife and daughters have gone out for a girlie night ehich was planned. So I am going to have a few drinks and a good old natter on here i hope.


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> I can get them from an Asian cash and carry for a few pence for a big bag...would be willing to get a mahoooosive bag and send you half in the post? Free by the way......want me to go look and let you know? No strings by the way......


Lol...wow really...yh I'd be up for that ..I can send postage...it's a pigeon! No seriously ?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Its a great feeling being a grand parent. Nothing better
> 
> I'm a bit lowish today. This is the time of year my dad, brother and myself went for a few drinks. But my dad passed away about a year ago and my brother is away on business.
> 
> so the wife and daughters have gone out for a girlie night ehich was planned. So I am going to have a few drinks and a good old natter on here i hope.


Chin up Hun...but this time of year can do that to ya I think. Yes have a tipple and a chin wag make ya feel better


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Chin up Hun...but this time of year can do that to ya I think. Yes have a tipple and a chin wag make ya feel better


Thanks sweet lady


----------



## andyhuggins

So it looks like carbs are not agreeing with a lot of you guys?


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Lol...wow really...yh I'd be up for that ..I can send postage...it's a pigeon! No seriously ?


Okey dokey....no postage required though.....but I will need your address if you are serious. I have my pm turned off but will enable for a short while so you can send if you wish. I will double bag and send 1st class. Won't take long....I'm off to the shop on Monday.

And....just to be sure....I'm no stalker, pervert, don't need friends, not looking for a pat on the head.....okay? Would just love to help out in this small way....


----------



## Dudeofdoom

I'm a happy bunny just ordered my first ever Power Rack off Ebay for £200... (The gymano one in orange )

I was going to splash out for powertec but being a bit more sensible means I can can run a gym membership as well

Its nice to be able to mix it up a bit.

Garage tidy-up tomorrow and should be on track to get going the new year...

Just got a few more pieces of cake to get rid of and a massive bag of haribo then back to a proper diet which oddly enough I find

much more satisfying then the Christmas Crap Im eating at the mo.


----------



## andyhuggins

Dudeofdoom said:


> I'm a happy bunny just ordered my first ever Power Rack off Ebay for £200... (The gymano one in orange )
> 
> I was going to splash out for powertec but being a bit more sensible means I can can run a gym membership as well
> 
> Its nice to be able to mix it up a bit.
> 
> Garage tidy-up tomorrow and should be on track to get going the new year...
> 
> Just got a few more pieces of cake to get rid of and a massive bag of haribo then back to a proper diet which oddly enough I find
> 
> much more satisfying then the Christmas Crap Im eating at the mo.


Jealous mate. Got any pics of it?


----------



## Dudeofdoom

andyhuggins said:


> Its a great feeling being a grand parent. Nothing better
> 
> I'm a bit lowish today. This is the time of year my dad, brother and myself went for a few drinks. But my dad passed away about a year ago and my brother is away on business.
> 
> so the wife and daughters have gone out for a girlie night ehich was planned. So I am going to have a few drinks and a good old natter on here i hope.


Sorry to hear this... Christmas ... is a bit hard on the emotions.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Its a great feeling being a grand parent. Nothing better
> 
> I'm a bit lowish today. This is the time of year my dad, brother and myself went for a few drinks. But my dad passed away about a year ago and my brother is away on business.
> 
> so the wife and daughters have gone out for a girlie night ehich was planned. So I am going to have a few drinks and a good old natter on here i hope.


(((((((((hugs))))))))))))

Yes have good natter on here


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> Its a great feeling being a grand parent. Nothing better
> 
> I'm a bit lowish today. This is the time of year my dad, brother and myself went for a few drinks. But my dad passed away about a year ago and my brother is away on business.
> 
> so the wife and daughters have gone out for a girlie night ehich was planned. So I am going to have a few drinks and a good old natter on here i hope.


Andyhuggins.....not to sound like a knob or anything.........but I lost all my family when I was younger than 8.....what I have learned in life is that you make pretend 'families' wherever you go.......you still feel the loss and the loneliness sometimes, but there is usually a ray of light, laughter or love somewhere......get yourself a drink, and chat away with your t'internet famerleeeeeee......quite a diverse bunch, and all that, but ya know, it's a port in a storm right? And a source of laughter and thought when you feel low.......the people you lost are at peace, and that is how it should be right? Hey you! Be gentle on yourself....x


----------



## andyhuggins

Dudeofdoom said:


> Sorry to hear this... Christmas ... is a bit hard on the emotions.





YummyMummy said:


> (((((((((hugs))))))))))))
> 
> Yes have good natter on here


Thanks guys


----------



## andyhuggins

Anyway a quick question? Who trains in a old school gym or a commercial gym or at home?


----------



## Dudeofdoom

andyhuggins said:


> Jealous mate. Got any pics of it?


Theres a thread on here about it in white but tbh Ive never seen it in orange..

I will grab some pics when its up thou.


----------



## Northern Lass

Home and Old school gym 

You andy?


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> Andyhuggins.....not to sound like a knob or anything.........but I lost all my family when I was younger than 8.....what I have learned in life is that you make pretend 'families' wherever you go.......you still feel the loss and the loneliness sometimes, but there is usually a ray of light, laughter or love somewhere......get yourself a drink, and chat away with your t'internet famerleeeeeee......quite a diverse bunch, and all that, but ya know, it's a port in a storm right? And a source of laughter and thought when you feel low.......the people you lost are at peace, and that is how it should be right? Hey you! Be gentle on yourself....x


Thanks for the kind words lady


----------



## andyhuggins

Dudeofdoom said:


> Theres a thread on here about it in white but tbh Ive never seen it in orange..
> 
> I will grab some pics when its up thou.


Cheers mate be good to see it.


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Home and Old school gym
> 
> You andy?


I use a local colleges gym, and my mates personal gym. No old skool gyms left round here.


----------



## Northern Lass

me and my OH got a lovely £50 voucher to spend at waitrose... yes posh nosh. I think I may take a trip down to waiterose tomorrow


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> I use a local colleges gym, and my mates personal gym. No old skool gyms left round here.


Better get your ar$e up to Leeds then :laugh:


----------



## 25434

I use an old school gym...spit and sawdust...a hut in the middle of nowhere, sir conditioning is opening the door at the back! Hahaha.....also belong to what they call a family gym...I use it for conditioning stuffed swimming and classes etc...


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> me and my OH got a lovely £50 voucher to spend at waitrose... yes posh nosh. I think I may take a trip down to waiterose tomorrow


Hope you and your OH enjoy the food. :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you and your OH enjoy the food. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Better get your ar$e up to Leeds then :laugh:


Oh don't you worry I haven't forgotten. It will be an epic day :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> I use an old school gym...spit and sawdust...a hut in the middle of nowhere, sir conditioning is opening the door at the back! Hahaha.....also belong to what they call a family gym...I use it for conditioning stuffed swimming and classes etc...


JEALOUS


----------



## Northern Lass

This is where I went today...

http://www.alteredimagesgym.info/


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> This is where I went today...
> 
> http://www.alteredimagesgym.info/


Great looking gym. Some great stuff. JEALOUS AGAIN


----------



## Dudeofdoom

I'm kinda lucky as I've got Tinytim's gym around the corner from me.....

I sorta think of it as 'New' Old School tbh but its very nice..


----------



## andyhuggins

Dudeofdoom said:


> I'm kinda lucky as I've got Tinytim's gym around the corner from me.....
> 
> I sorta think of it as 'New' Old School tbh but its very nice..


That is a wicked gym from what I have seen. He is a gr8 guy too. Do you see much of him in the gym?


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey @Dudeofdoom I may be up your way in march as the ministry of fitness are doing a posing course. Looks good


----------



## raptordog

Evening all just dropping by to say hi to the golden oldies...... :lol:

Hope you all had a fab Christmas and Santa brought you loads of goodies.... hope

you dined and wined well and are all fit and healthy ready for a new start as we

venture into a new year...take care you lot..... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope you had a good one @raptordog


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Evening all just dropping by to say hi to the golden oldies...... :lol:
> 
> Hope you all had a fab Christmas and Santa brought you loads of goodies.... hope
> 
> you dined and wined well and are all fit and healthy ready for a new start as we
> 
> venture into a new year...take care you lot..... :thumbup1:


Hey Raptor 

Where have you been hiding?

Xmas was brilliant thanks...got some nice presents too  I'm back in the gym already.

Hope you had a good xmas?


----------



## 25434

raptordog said:


> Evening all just dropping by to say hi to the golden oldies...... :lol:
> 
> Hope you all had a fab Christmas and Santa brought you loads of goodies.... hope
> 
> you dined and wined well and are all fit and healthy ready for a new start as we
> 
> venture into a new year...take care you lot..... :thumbup1:


Thank you.......  . And warmest wishes to you too...x


----------



## andyhuggins

Do you guys know if there is an age limit for joining the forum? My daughters 17 and is loving her training at the moment. She just want to chat with like minded ladies.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Do you guys know if there is an age limit for joining the forum? My daughters 17 and is loving her training at the moment. She just want to chat with like minded ladies.


I don't see any reason why she can't join.... can @Milky help with this one?


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> Hey Raptor
> 
> Where have you been hiding?
> 
> Xmas was brilliant thanks...got some nice presents too  I'm back in the gym already.
> 
> Hope you had a good xmas?


Been busy with work Vicky...really hectic time of year for me around Christmas, only had Christmas day and boxing day

off then back to the grind unfortunately. 

Nice one on getting back to the gym so early, looks like your starting the year off with the right

mind set and getting ready to slam it in gear and tear away into the new year.....way to go girl..... :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Been busy with work Vicky...really hectic time of year for me around Christmas, only had Christmas day and boxing day
> 
> off then back to the grind unfortunately.
> 
> Nice one on getting back to the gym so early, looks like your starting the year off with the right
> 
> mind set and getting ready to slam it in gear and tear away into the new year.....way to go girl..... :thumb:


What is your name btw? Don't work too hard


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Do you guys know if there is an age limit for joining the forum? My daughters 17 and is loving her training at the moment. She just want to chat with like minded ladies.


 17 is fine mate but l would warn her about some of the adult content that sometimes pops up on here but if you give me the heads up l can keep an eye on things for you and her :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> 17 is fine mate but l would warn her about some of the adult content that sometimes pops up on here but if you give me the heads up l can keep an eye on things for you and her :thumbup1:


Awesome..... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Milky said:


> 17 is fine mate but l would warn her about some of the adult content that sometimes pops up on here but if you give me the heads up l can keep an eye on things for you and her :thumbup1:


Thanks mate. Much appreciated. She will be joining in the new year so will pm you when she joins.


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Awesome..... :thumb:


Thanks hun. She will be joining in Jan Once she gets some course work finished


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate. Much appreciated. She will be joining in the new year so will pm you when she joins.


Look forward to meeting her


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate. Much appreciated. She will be joining in the new year so will pm you when she joins.


Just a username mate and tell her to tag you and me into her first thread :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

At the  moment she is doing full body 3x a week.


----------



## andyhuggins

Milky said:


> Just a username mate and tell her to tag you and me into her first thread :thumbup1:


Cheers mate will do. Thanks for taking the time


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> What is your name btw? Don't work too hard


Names Dave... 

Trying not to work too hard, but in the current climate you have got to get it when you can lol....winter is usually busy

for us but come summer it dies a death and flat lines....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Names Dave...
> 
> Trying not to work too hard, but in the current climate you have got to get it when you can lol....winter is usually busy
> 
> for us but come summer it dies a death and flat lines....


What is it that you do mate?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> At the  moment she is doing full body 3x a week.


best beginners routine


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Names Dave...
> 
> Trying not to work too hard, but in the current climate you have got to get it when you can lol....winter is usually busy
> 
> for us but come summer it dies a death and flat lines....


hey dave...

do you have a journal


----------



## raptordog

Milky said:


> 17 is fine mate but l would warn her about some of the adult content that sometimes pops up on here but if you give me the heads up l can keep an eye on things for you and her :thumbup1:


Hey what you doing on here...your not old enuff yet....so sod off..... :lol:

Though on second thought, I believe you are a grandad... not be long before you get the gate pass..... :tongue:

Hope you and the family have had a great Christmas... wishing you all the best mate for the new year.....


----------



## Dudeofdoom

andyhuggins said:


> That is a wicked gym from what I have seen. He is a gr8 guy too. Do you see much of him in the gym?


I've been out of training properly for about a year (yikes its that long)so haven't been in for yonks.

But in the two years I was training there I used to see him a lot 

I always had to laugh when the portable dvd players and box sets came out on the the treadmills when people were in final stages of preparation.

Cardio Yum Yum.


----------



## Milky

raptordog said:


> Hey what you doing on here...your not old enuff yet....so sod off..... :lol:
> 
> Though on second thought, I believe you are a grandad... not be long before you get the gate pass..... :tongue:
> 
> Hope you and the family have had a great Christmas... wishing you all the best mate for the new year.....


 ha ha l was tagged in mate so answered the call, yeah its been great mate, thanks for asking, hope you had the same and the new yr is fantastic for all in this thread :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> best beginners routine


She is loving it at the moment. I love seeing her get that buzz


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Hey what you doing on here...your not old enuff yet....so sod off..... :lol:
> 
> Though on second thought, I believe you are a grandad... not be long before you get the gate pass..... :tongue:
> 
> Hope you and the family have had a great Christmas... wishing you all the best mate for the new year.....


He was helping me out mate with some sound advice.


----------



## andyhuggins

Dudeofdoom said:


> I've been out of training properly for about a year (yikes its that long)so haven't been in for yonks.
> 
> But in the two years I was training there I used to see him a lot
> 
> I always had to laugh when the portable dvd players and box sets came out on the the treadmills when people were in final stages of preparation.
> 
> Cardio Yum Yum.


Been there mate. They are the things that keep you sane


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Hey what you doing on here...your not old enuff yet....so sod off..... :lol:
> 
> Though on second thought, I believe you are a grandad... not be long before you get the gate pass..... :tongue:
> 
> Hope you and the family have had a great Christmas... wishing you all the best mate for the new year.....


Yikeees!! *Better hide* only 25 here h34r:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Yikeees!! *Better hide* only 25 here h34r:


I am sure we can sort you out a pass sweetie


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> What is it that you do mate?


We run a aerial/satellite television company mate, installing systems, repairing TVs, telephone and net working etc, been

a quite affluent business for the last 16 years, but times are getting harder these day unfortunately. :sad:


----------



## andyhuggins

So where do a lot of you guys prefer to do your cv, inside or outside?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> So where do a lot of you guys prefer to do your cv, inside or outside?


Both...

but winter mainly indoors 

you?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Both...
> 
> but winter mainly indoors
> 
> you?


Outdoors unless it is p***ing down then indoors. It just seems to go qiucker when I am outside.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Outdoors unless it is p***ing down then indoors. It just seems to go qiucker when I am outside.


is it running , cycling?


----------



## andyhuggins

Power walking or cycling outdoors. Indoors x trainer, stepper or treadmill.

What do you use?


----------



## Northern Lass

I like to run outdoors and cycling indoors  I mix it up a little... sometimes I will do HIIT and steady the other... I've decided to cut cardio down to 2 days a week.


----------



## 25434

I do mine indoors, outdoors, all weathers...in fact I love to be out in the rain smelling the grass and earth, the rain and wind in my face, then getting into a hot shower scrubbing up then flopping on the sofa....aaaaaahhhhh.....bliss...

In the gym I use the stairmaster, treadmill, bike and rower....not all at once natch, I alternate...


----------



## andyhuggins

Good idea to mix it up 

How many days were you doing before?


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> I do mine indoors, outdoors, all weathers...in fact I love to be out in the rain smelling the grass and earth, the rain and wind in my face, then getting into a hot shower scrubbing up then flopping on the sofa....aaaaaahhhhh.....bliss...
> 
> In the gym I use the stairmaster, treadmill, bike and rower....not all at once natch, I alternate...


You make the rain sound so inviting @Flubs


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Good idea to mix it up
> 
> How many days were you doing before?


3 times a week


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> You make the rain sound so inviting @[Redacted]


Aaahhhhhh. Andy, it is...the act of getting wet is a bit poop...but once you are wet there's nowhere to go, the feel of the raindrops on your face, the fresh smells coming up to meet you, the feeling of being alone with your thoughts...splat splat splat.....it refreshes your senses.......I run along the prom, I can watch the sea crashing in, hear the gulls squawking......feel glad that I can....can't beat that feeling once your done....nope...just can't...


----------



## andyhuggins

So you will be doing 2x per week for how long?

You said you were 25? you look way younger


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> Aaahhhhhh. Andy, it is...the act of getting wet is a bit poop...but once you are wet there's nowhere to go, the feel of the raindrops on your face, the fresh smells coming up to meet you, the feeling of being alone with your thoughts...splat splat splat.....it refreshes your senses.......I run along the prom, I can watch the sea crashing in, hear the gulls squawking......feel glad that I can....can't beat that feeling once your done....nope...just can't...


The way you describe it @Flubs makes me want to come and run with you know


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> So you will be doing 2x per week for how long?
> 
> You said you were 25? you look way younger


I am going to try it for a few weeks if i'm not loosing I will up it 3x 

Yes I still get asked for ID in the supermarket when buying alcohol.. that's not often though for me. Soon to be 26 though:whistling:


----------



## Northern Lass

Flubs said:


> Aaahhhhhh. Andy, it is...the act of getting wet is a bit poop...but once you are wet there's nowhere to go, the feel of the raindrops on your face, the fresh smells coming up to meet you, the feeling of being alone with your thoughts...splat splat splat.....it refreshes your senses.......I run along the prom, I can watch the sea crashing in, hear the gulls squawking......feel glad that I can....can't beat that feeling once your done....nope...just can't...


That sounds awesome.. and you live in such a lovely place


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I am going to try it for a few weeks if i'm not loosing I will up it 3x
> 
> Yes I still get asked for ID in the supermarket when buying alcohol.. that's not often though for me. Soon to be 26 though:whistling:


From what you have achieved so far you have a gr8 future infront of you


----------



## andyhuggins

next question sorry!!

do you prefer free weights or m/cs?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> next question sorry!!
> 
> do you prefer free weights or m/cs?


I like a mixture of both but I do prefer free weights... some machines are good for isolation work but you really can't go wrong with free weights

don't need to apologies silly


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I like a mixture of both but I do prefer free weights... some machines are good for isolation work but you really can't go wrong with free weights
> 
> don't need to apologies silly


Ageed. Thanks hun.


----------



## Northern Lass

what are your plans for tomorrow?


----------



## andyhuggins

going to take the wife and daughters for breakfast. Then take them shopping, then a bite to eat before we go and see my eldest's partner go indoor skydiving.

What you up to sweetie?


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> next question sorry!!
> 
> do you prefer free weights or m/cs?


Is this question to anyone? I prefer free weights every time. That way I can concentrate on each move and rely on my own capability rather than a machine helping me out..


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> going to take the wife and daughters for breakfast. Then take them shopping, then a bite to eat before we go and see my eldest's partner go indoor skydiving.
> 
> What you up to sweetie?


Your such a good dad and husband 

Food Shopping in the morning then my mum and dad are popping over in the afternoon to see my kids


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> Is this question to anyone? I prefer free weights every time. That way I can concentrate on each move and rely on my own capability rather than a machine helping me out..


Free weights all the way for sure. I use the m/cs to finish off.

All of my questions are open to all. Please just post up @Flubs


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Your such a good dad and husband
> 
> Food Shopping in the morning then my mum and dad are popping over in the afternoon to see my kids


And grand dad :lol:

You are a gr8 OH and mum from what I have learnt about you 

You training or is it a rest day?


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> Free weights all the way for sure. I use the m/cs to finish off.
> 
> All of my questions are open to all. Please just post up @[Redacted]


Thank you. I am at the moment playing how long can I keep my eyes open...hurrr hurrr....could be an early night requirement.....gunite peeps....


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> And grand dad :lol:
> 
> You are a gr8 OH and mum from what I have learnt about you
> 
> You training or is it a rest day?


Rest but not really.. cardio in the morning


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> Thank you. I am at the moment playing how long can I keep my eyes open...hurrr hurrr....could be an early night requirement.....gunite peeps....


Nite @Flubs


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Rest but not really.. cardio in the morning


HIIT or SSC?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> HIIT or SSC?


hmmmmm:whistling:

SSC


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> hmmmmm:whistling:
> 
> SSC


Nice how long for?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Nice how long for?


30-40 mins


----------



## Northern Lass

Flubs said:


> Thank you. I am at the moment playing how long can I keep my eyes open...hurrr hurrr....could be an early night requirement.....gunite peeps....


Good night hun x


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> 30-40 mins


sounds like a sweet spot.

Be good when you go shopping wont you?

How is your OH doing? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Northern Lass

I will be, same to you

I will know more on Monday after he has been to the hospital for his regular blood tests he may need another transfusion but I'm hoping he doesn't.

Well I'm going to get my beauty sleep. Takecare hopefully chat tomorrow. Night


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> next question sorry!!
> 
> do you prefer free weights or m/cs?


Always been a free weight lover.....sort of old skool blood and guts stuff..... 

Machines have there place also and for isolation work can really hit the spot and of co**** there

is the safety aspect of things allowing you to push that bit more if not spotted.

Its not until recently I have tried cable work, now here for me you are getting a bit of both worlds, a

more natural free weight movement that's not restricted like using a machine yet you still get the safty

along with a smooth controlled natural movement that suits individual subjects of a shapes and sizes, limb

lengths etc.

They do have there limitations, typical example leg work, all in all like said in one of the above posts

always best to mix it up abit... so free weight/ machine/ cable.....I say use them all....


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I will be, same to you
> 
> I will know more on Monday after he has been to the hospital for his regular blood tests he may need another transfusion but I'm hoping he doesn't.
> 
> Well I'm going to get my beauty sleep. Takecare hopefully chat tomorrow. Night


I may not be on tomorrow. Just to let you know. Be good and I will try to be good shopping :lol:

Nite


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Always been a free weight lover.....sort of old skool blood and guts stuff.....
> 
> Machines have there place also and for isolation work can really hit the spot and of co**** there
> 
> is the safety aspect of things allowing you to push that bit more if not spotted.
> 
> Its not until recently I have tried cable work, now here for me you are getting a bit of both worlds, a
> 
> more natural free weight movement that's not restricted like using a machine yet you still get the safty
> 
> along with a smooth controlled natural movement that suits individual subjects of a shapes and sizes, limb
> 
> lengths etc.
> 
> They do have there limitations, typical example leg work, all in all like said in one of the above posts
> 
> always best to mix it up abit... so free weight/ machine/ cable.....I say use them all....


Have to agree mate that cables seem to be a mix of free/mcs

Very versitile bit of kit.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Have to agree mate that cables seem to be a mix of free/mcs
> 
> Very versitile bit of kit.


Defiantly Andy :thumbup1: ...I am going to be incorporating more cable work in my program this year for sure, experimented

with seated front facing cable bicep curls/ seated cable chest flys/ and some deltoid work, low pulley cross over side laterals,

frontal raise and rear delt bent over reverse flys....massive range of movement with constant full range resistance.


----------



## roadwarrior

I've been watching some Dexter Jackson footage and he advocates machine work due to his failing joints and ligaments. I'm all ears on this subject especially where legs are concerned (squats).

Well Christmas is gone and I've still got my six pack at least.


----------



## andyhuggins

Loving the reverse flys at the moment mate


----------



## andyhuggins

roadwarrior said:


> I've been watching some Dexter Jackson footage and he advocates machine work due to his failing joints and ligaments. I'm all ears on this subject especially where legs are concerned (squats).
> 
> Well Christmas is gone and I've still got my six pack at least.


Well done mate 

Do you mean squats are out mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi oldies, not-so-oldies, nearly-oldies, nowhere-near-oldies and up and coming teenybopper!

Sorry, I'm just reading through this marathon of a thread tonight after babysitting all afternoon and evening! 

@andyhuggins Your daughter will be most welcome on the site. As @Milky says, I'm sure the Mods will keep a watching eye on any potential funny business:thumbup1:

@raptordog and Milky again - all the best to you too for the New Year guys

@YummyMummy - no age admission here, Vicky. If you fit in well in this thread it just means you are a mature young lady. You will certainly find the best advice from these chaps...experience unequalled! :thumb:

Andy....a new modern budget gym for me mate. Very big and well-equipped, but utterly bereft of personality and anything you could call atmosphere: :rolleye:

OK, must carry on catching up.....talk in a few minutes


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> I've been watching some Dexter Jackson footage and he advocates machine work due to his failing joints and ligaments. I'm all ears on this subject especially where legs are concerned (squats).
> 
> Well Christmas is gone and I've still got my six pack at least.


I don't squat I know it's a great compound but it's also highly over rated IMO


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Hi oldies, not-so-oldies, nearly-oldies, nowhere-near-oldies and up and coming teenybopper!
> 
> Sorry, I'm just reading through this marathon of a thread tonight after babysitting all afternoon and evening!
> 
> @andyhuggins Your daughter will be most welcome on the site. As @Milky says, I'm sure the Mods will keep a watching eye on any potential funny business:thumbup1:
> 
> @raptordog and Milky again - all the best to you too for the New Year guys
> 
> @YummyMummy - no age admission here, Vicky. If you fit in well in this thread it just means you are a mature young lady. You will certainly find the best advice from these chaps...experience unequalled! :thumb:
> 
> Andy....a new modern budget gym for me mate. Very big and well-equipped, but utterly bereft of personality and anything you could call atmosphere: :rolleye:
> 
> OK, must carry on catching up.....talk in a few minutes


Good to hear from you mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I don't squat I know it's a great compound but it's also highly over rated IMO


Its all about what makes the legs grow IMO


----------



## Laurieloz

Sorry...just caught up after a lightning read through all of your great posts.

1. I don't do a lot of cardio as it bores me to tears, but I enjoy the rowing machine when I can be @rsed!

I do a lot of cycling (in fine weather) which I enjoy immensely.

I introduced the 50/100 reps into my routine as a sort of 'cardio-weights' to tone and keep the weight at bay. It works adequately! 

2. An even split between free weights and machines, depending on the exercise, but I enjoy free weights more.

They are more flexible.

Sorry about rushing through all this at breakneck speed!


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Good to hear from you mate


Haha thanks mate. I've switched to Tapatalk. It's much faster using that on my phone.

I'm watching Queen in Budapest on tv right now. :rockon:

Do you like them?


----------



## andyhuggins

I love them. Saw them back before Queen 1 or 2 at hammersmith


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I love them. Saw them back before Queen 1 or 2 at hammersmith


Wow Andy. That must have been '73-'74 - love that era. A proper hard rock band then.

I never saw them.:sad:

I've gone off them a bit because they tend to be overplayed.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Wow Andy. That must have been '73-'74 - love that era. A proper hard rock band then.
> 
> I never saw them.:sad:
> 
> I've gone off them a bit because they tend to be overplayed.


They were f***ing epic. Freddie was the true showman as ever. One of the best I have been to :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> They were f***ing epic. Freddie was the true showman as ever. One of the best I have been to :thumb:


An amazing talent, sadly missed!

Highlight of Live Aid


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> An amazing talent, sadly missed!
> 
> Highlight of Live Aid


Agreed mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

Over the past few days I've managed to compile a list of my Top 1000 tracks of all time.

(Please don't ask me to type it all out on my phone!)


----------



## andyhuggins

I won't then mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I won't then mate.


It would bore you to death mate!


----------



## Laurieloz

Training going well Andy?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> It would bore you to death mate!


I would love to see i mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Training going well Andy?


Not training this week mate. Having a week off to let the cns repair.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I would love to see i mate.


I might type out my top 50 then, like I did with the albums a while back. I'll find time tomorrow


----------



## andyhuggins

Look forward to it mate :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Look forward to it mate :thumb:


It will help you sleep


----------



## andyhuggins

No it won't because I am wondering what they are?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> No it won't because I am wondering what they are?


Ooo wait and see.

Not much metal in the top 50 though there's a lot of Maiden, Metallica, Sabbath, Rush, AC/DC etc in the rest of the list


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Ooo wait and see.
> 
> Not much metal in the top 50 though there's a lot of Maiden, Metallica, Sabbath, Rush, AC/DC etc in the rest of the list


OHH interesting


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> OHH interesting


Any plans for Sunday, Andy? 

I'm looking forward to trying out Yummy's legs session in the morning.

15 reps all the way...sounds very interesting!


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah I posted them a while back mate. Full on day to be fair. Yeah @YummyMummy is doing well 

Not a good night as I really miss my DAD who passed away just over a year ago.

Sorry mate that was not called for.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I posted them a while back mate. Full on day to be fair. Yeah @YummyMummy is doing well
> 
> Not a good night as I really miss my DAD who passed away just over a year ago.
> 
> Sorry mate that was not called for.


Andy. Don't worry mate, I lost my dad too just after Christmas nearly three years ago. My wife lost her mum a year ago tomorrow too.

It's a hard time, not a day passes I don't think about my 'best mate'.

Take care mate:thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Andy. Don't worry mate, I lost my dad too just after Christmas nearly three years ago. My wife lost her mum a year ago tomorrow too.
> 
> It's a hard time, not a day passes I don't think about my 'best mate'.
> 
> Take care mate:thumbup1:


Thanks mate.

He was an epic man in my eyes


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> He was an epic man in my eyes


He would be proud of you, mate.

You're such a well-meaning, helpful and genuine guy. Honestly.

On that note Andy, I'll have to turn in for the night. I'm in the other bedroom as my granddaughter is asleep with the wife and there's no room for me!

Been a nice change to talk mate, our paths don't seem to cross that often these days!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> He would be proud of you, mate.
> 
> You're such a well-meaning, helpful and genuine guy. Honestly.
> 
> On that note Andy, I'll have to turn in for the night. I'm in the other bedroom as my granddaughter is asleep with the wife and there's no room for me!
> 
> Been a nice change to talk mate, our paths don't seem to cross that often these days!


I love the way you think of your g-daughter first mate 

We will have to chat more mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

I MISS MY DAD SO MUCH!!!!!!

Sorry people nite nite XX


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> I MISS MY DAD SO MUCH!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry people nite nite XX


Hey...... Andy.....for what its worth (and I know, lost my Dad 23 years ago).... just by reading the 6 words you wrote



> I MISS MY DAD SO MUCH!!!!!!


I know for sure he is still there with you, rite by your side mate....and always will be....(just stop and think a little...I am sure you know what I mean).....

Nite buddy....


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> *He would be proud of you, mate.*
> 
> *You're such a well-meaning, helpful and genuine guy. Honestly.*
> 
> On that note Andy, I'll have to turn in for the night. I'm in the other bedroom as my granddaughter is asleep with the wife and there's no room for me!
> 
> Been a nice change to talk mate, our paths don't seem to cross that often these days!


This ^


----------



## Laurieloz

I mentioned to Andy that I was going to post the first fifty songs of my all time favourite tracks which I have just finished compiling.

A lot of my favourites are up there because of their strong and passionate lyrical content, all having personal memories and some which often make me break down in a complete mess. There are thise which remind me of my wife and two or three whose songwords could be so reminiscent of my dad too.

Sorry guys, just a moment happening here with me too at the moment.


----------



## Northern Lass

Can always PM me if you need to talk I'm a good listener


----------



## roadwarrior

andyhuggins said:


> Well done mate
> 
> Do you mean squats are out mate?


 love squats too much to drop them. I was thinking more about doing machines first and then doing squats last so I can't use too much weight and wreck my knees but still get the burn.



Skye666 said:


> I don't squat I know it's a great compound but it's also highly over rated IMO


I find heavy squats makes me strong all over and gives my body the capacity to grow.

Skye666 have you tried doing a leg workout and then going on the step machine/stairmaster?

It burns like hell. Just don't plan on walking much two days later.


----------



## Laurieloz

roadwarrior said:


> love squats too much to drop them. I was thinking more about doing machines first and then doing squats last so I can't use too much weight and wreck my knees but still get the burn.
> 
> I find heavy squats makes me strong all over and gives my body the capacity to grow.
> 
> Skye666 have you tried doing a leg workout and then going on the step machine/stairmaster?
> 
> It burns like hell. Just don't plan on walking much two days later.


Good idea with the stepper there mate. I'll finish off with that today:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Here are my top 50 tracks of all-time, the first of a top 1000.

As I mentioned earlier, it's just a personal list for me and my friends' discussion. Hope you've heard if some of these songs! 

1. The Alan Parsons Project - Old And Wise.

2. Joy Division - Atmosphere.

3. Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run.

4. Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond.

5. The Alan Parsons Project - Day After Day (The Show Must Go On) - *YouTube this guys...it's the words!

6. Joy Division - Day Of The Lords.

7. Pink Floyd - Us And Them.

8. Renaissance - The Day Of The Dreamer.

9. The Alan Parsons Project - Silence And I.

10. Journey - Faithfully.

11. Pink Floyd - Echoes.

12. Boston - Hollyann.

13. Gladys Knight & The Pips - Best Thing That Ever Happened To Me.

14. Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind.

15. The Temptations - My Girl.

16. Billy Joel - Leningrad.

17. Van Morrison - Have I Told You Lately?

18. Pink Floyd - Time.

19. Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water.

20. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here.

21. Bob Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone.

22. Billy Joel - Scenes From An Italian Restaurant.

23. Doll By Doll - Main Travelled Roads.

24. Jimi Hendrix Experience - All Along The Watchtower.

25. Don Henley - New York Minute.

26. Bruce Springsteen - Thunder Road.

27. Chris Rea - Loving You Again.

28. The Beach Boys - God Only Knows.

29. New Order - Ceremony.

30. Joy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart.

31. Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street.

32. David Bowie - Heroes.

33. Simon Dupree & The Big Sound - Kites.

34. Ralph McTell - Streets Of London.

35. Abba - Thank You For The Music.

36. The Undertones - Teenage Kicks.

37. The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again.

38. Billy Joel - Until The Night.

39. Dire Straits - Telegraph Road.

40. Harry Chapin - W.O.L.D.

41. The Zombies - Time Of The Season.

42. The Byrds - Turn! Turn! Turn!

43. The Beatles - A Day In The Life.

44. The Beach Boys - Good Vibrations.

45. Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat.

46. Bruce Springsteen - The River.

47. David Bowie - Golden Years.

48. Don Henley - The End Of The Innocence.

49. Tim Moore - Second Avenue.

50. Elton John - Tiny Dancer.

Why not just keep on going....

51. Roy Orbison - It's Over.

52. Deacon Blue - Dignity.

53. The Beatles - Something.

54. Annie Haslam - Going Home.

55. The Beatles - The Long And Winding Road.

56. 10 CC - I'm Not In Love.

57. Passengers (feat. Luciano Pavarotti) - Miss Sarajevo.

58. David Bowie - Boys Keep Swinging.

59. Bruce Springsteen - Rosalita.

60. The Beatles - Rain.

61. Asia - Wildest Dreams.

62. Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven.

63. The Jam - Down In The Tube Station At Midnight.

64. Glen Campbell - By The Time I Get To Phoenix.

65. Clifford T. Ward - Home Thoughts From Abroad.

66. Christopher Cross - Sailing.

67. The Beatles - A Hard Day's Night.

68. The Beatles - All My Loving.

69. The Eagles - Take It To The Limit.

70. Jimi Hendrix Experience - The Wind Cries Mary.

71. Joy Division - Shadowplay.

72. Led Zeppelin - Rock And Roll.

73. The Eagles - Hotel California.

74. Blondie - Union City Blue.

75. The Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love?

76. Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good.

77. Kiki Dee - Amoureuse.

78. Rod Stewart - Mandolin Wind.

79. Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Thrasher.

80. Paul McCartney - Take It Away.

81. Public Image Ltd. - Public Image.

82. The Clash - (White Man) In Hammersmith Palais.

83. The Trammps - Disco Inferno.

84. Kate Bush - Wuthering Heights.

85. Thunderclap Newman - Something In The Air.

86. Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Like A Hurricane.

87. Billy Joel - Goodnight Saigon.

88. Siouxsie & The Banshees - Playground Twist.

89. The Eagles - Pretty Maids All In A Row.

90. Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb.

Nearly there, the last 10....my fingers are hurting on this phone!

91. Sex Pistols - God Save The Queen.

92. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird.

93. Joy Division - Dead Souls.

94. Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - Roll Me Away.

95. The Clash - Tommy Gun.

96. The Who - 5:15.

97. Pink Floyd - Money.

98. Odyssey - Native New Yorker.

99. Aretha Franklin - Angel.

100. Boz Scaggs - We're All Alone.

Phew! mg: 

@andyhuggins @mrssalvatore - thought you may be interested?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> Here are my top 50 tracks of all-time, the first of a top 1000.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, it's just a personal list for me and my friends' discussion. Hope you've heard if some of these songs!
> 
> 1. The Alan Parsons Project - Old And Wise.
> 
> 2. Joy Division - Atmosphere.
> 
> 3. Bruce Springsteen - Born To Run.
> 
> 4. Pink Floyd - Shine On You Crazy Diamond.
> 
> 5. The Alan Parsons Project - Day After Day (The Show Must Go On) - *YouTube this guys...it's the words!
> 
> 6. Joy Division - Day Of The Lords.
> 
> 7. Pink Floyd - Us And Them.
> 
> 8. Renaissance - The Day Of The Dreamer.
> 
> 9. The Alan Parsons Project - Silence And I.
> 
> 10. Journey - Faithfully.
> 
> 11. Pink Floyd - Echoes.
> 
> 12. Boston - Hollyann.
> 
> 13. Gladys Knight & The Pips - Best Thing That Ever Happened To Me.
> 
> 14. Gordon Lightfoot - If You Could Read My Mind.
> 
> 15. The Temptations - My Girl.
> 
> 16. Billy Joel - Leningrad.
> 
> 17. Van Morrison - Have I Told You Lately?
> 
> 18. Pink Floyd - Time.
> 
> 19. Simon and Garfunkel - Bridge Over Troubled Water.
> 
> 20. Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here.
> 
> 21. Bob Dylan - Like A Rolling Stone.
> 
> 22. Billy Joel - Scenes From An Italian Restaurant.
> 
> 23. Doll By Doll - Main Travelled Roads.
> 
> 24. Jimi Hendrix Experience - All Along The Watchtower.
> 
> 25. Don Henley - New York Minute.
> 
> 26. Bruce Springsteen - Thunder Road.
> 
> 27. Chris Rea - Loving You Again.
> 
> 28. The Beach Boys - God Only Knows.
> 
> 29. New Order - Ceremony.
> 
> 30. Joy Division - Love Will Tear Us Apart.
> 
> 31. Gerry Rafferty - Baker Street.
> 
> 32. David Bowie - Heroes.
> 
> 33. Simon Dupree & The Big Sound - Kites.
> 
> 34. Ralph McTell - Streets Of London.
> 
> 35. Abba - Thank You For The Music.
> 
> 36. The Undertones - Teenage Kicks.
> 
> 37. The Who - Won't Get Fooled Again.
> 
> 38. Billy Joel - Until The Night.
> 
> 39. Dire Straits - Telegraph Road.
> 
> 40. Harry Chapin - W.O.L.D.
> 
> 41. The Zombies - Time Of The Season.
> 
> 42. The Byrds - Turn! Turn! Turn!
> 
> 43. The Beatles - A Day In The Life.
> 
> 44. The Beach Boys - Good Vibrations.
> 
> 45. Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat.
> 
> 46. Bruce Springsteen - The River.
> 
> 47. David Bowie - Golden Years.
> 
> 48. Don Henley - The End Of The Innocence.
> 
> 49. Tim Moore - Second Avenue.
> 
> 50. Elton John - Tiny Dancer.
> 
> Why not just keep on going....
> 
> 51. Roy Orbison - It's Over.
> 
> 52. Deacon Blue - Dignity.
> 
> 53. The Beatles - Something.
> 
> 54. Annie Haslam - Going Home.
> 
> 55. The Beatles - The Long And Winding Road.
> 
> 56. 10 CC - I'm Not In Love.
> 
> 57. Passengers (feat. Luciano Pavarotti) - Miss Sarajevo.
> 
> 58. David Bowie - Boys Keep Swinging.
> 
> 59. Bruce Springsteen - Rosalita.
> 
> 60. The Beatles - Rain.
> 
> 61. Asia - Wildest Dreams.
> 
> 62. Led Zeppelin - Stairway To Heaven.
> 
> 63. The Jam - Down In The Tube Station At Midnight.
> 
> 64. Glen Campbell - By The Time I Get To Phoenix.
> 
> 65. Clifford T. Ward - Home Thoughts From Abroad.
> 
> 66. Christopher Cross - Sailing.
> 
> 67. The Beatles - A Hard Day's Night.
> 
> 68. The Beatles - All My Loving.
> 
> 69. The Eagles - Take It To The Limit.
> 
> 70. Jimi Hendrix Experience - The Wind Cries Mary.
> 
> 71. Joy Division - Shadowplay.
> 
> 72. Led Zeppelin - Rock And Roll.
> 
> 73. The Eagles - Hotel California.
> 
> 74. Blondie - Union City Blue.
> 
> 75. The Bee Gees - How Deep Is Your Love?
> 
> 76. Joe Walsh - Life's Been Good.
> 
> 77. Kiki Dee - Amoureuse.
> 
> 78. Rod Stewart - Mandolin Wind.
> 
> 79. Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Thrasher.
> 
> 80. Paul McCartney - Take It Away.
> 
> 81. Public Image Ltd. - Public Image.
> 
> 82. The Clash - (White Man) In Hammersmith Palais.
> 
> 83. The Trammps - Disco Inferno.
> 
> 84. Kate Bush - Wuthering Heights.
> 
> 85. Thunderclap Newman - Something In The Air.
> 
> 86. Neil Young & Crazy Horse - Like A Hurricane.
> 
> 87. Billy Joel - Goodnight Saigon.
> 
> 88. Siouxsie & The Banshees - Playground Twist.
> 
> 89. The Eagles - Pretty Maids All In A Row.
> 
> 90. Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb.
> 
> Nearly there, the last 10....my fingers are hurting on this phone!
> 
> 91. Sex Pistols - God Save The Queen.
> 
> 92. Lynyrd Skynyrd - Freebird.
> 
> 93. Joy Division - Dead Souls.
> 
> 94. Bob Seger & The Silver Bullet Band - Roll Me Away.
> 
> 95. The Clash - Tommy Gun.
> 
> 96. The Who - 5:15.
> 
> 97. Pink Floyd - Money.
> 
> 98. Odyssey - Native New Yorker.
> 
> 99. Aretha Franklin - Angel.
> 
> 100. Boz Scaggs - We're All Alone.
> 
> Phew! mg:
> 
> @andyhuggins @mrssalvatore - thought you may be interested?


That's a bloody good list!!


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> That's a bloody good list!!


Thanks. I tagged you on this because I've noticed you're knowledgeable about real music. In various threads you've dismissed the karaoke sh¡te that we are forced to suffer nowadays. And I noticed your lightning quick answers on that lyrics thread....


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks. I tagged you on this because I've noticed you're knowledgeable about real music. In various threads you've dismissed the karaoke sh¡te that we are forced to suffer nowadays. And I noticed your lightning quick answers on that lyrics thread....


Thanks 

A fair few family members own a string of old pubs so it's more decent stuff that the god awful stuff nowadays


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> Thanks
> 
> A fair few family members own a string of old pubs so it's more decent stuff that the god awful stuff nowadays


What are your preferred tastes/artists/bands?

 You don't have to draw up a list!


----------



## roadwarrior

I've just started to watch Pain and Gain. I'm already hooked.


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> love squats too much to drop them. I was thinking more about doing machines first and then doing squats last so I can't use too much weight and wreck my knees but still get the burn.
> 
> I find heavy squats makes me strong all over and gives my body the capacity to grow.
> 
> Skye666 have you tried doing a leg workout and then going on the step machine/stairmaster?
> 
> It burns like hell. Just don't plan on walking much two days later.


Lol yes I have I usually finish with 20 min HIIT on the stairs it kills me. I mean my leg day is tough without the squats but I meant it's assumed without them u can't achieve the same development..I believe u can.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> What are your preferred tastes/artists/bands?
> 
> You don't have to draw up a list!


  no I won't be doing a list as long lol 

I'm easy to be fair I like I wide range of music generally older the better.. However it does vary

My dad is 71 so he and my mum alway had a good collection when I was growing up!


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> no I won't be doing a list as long lol
> 
> I'm easy to be fair I like I wide range of music generally older the better.. However it does vary
> 
> My dad is 71 so he and my mum alway had a good collection when I was growing up!


Parents are always a good influence on music. Although my dad was into Glenn Miller, I eventually found my own way with the varied and eclectic musical styles of 1978-9. New-wave, disco, etc.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> Parents are always a good influence on music. Although my dad was into Glenn Miller, I eventually found my own way with the varied and eclectic musical styles of 1978-9. New-wave, disco, etc.


As long no one presents john travolta to me then all is good lol


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Lol yes I have I usually finish with 20 min HIIT on the stairs it kills me. I mean my leg day is tough without the squats but I meant it's assumed without them u can't achieve the same development..I believe u can.


Well here's a question to all here. And I don't know the answer either.

Is there a professional bodybuilder/fitness personality that doesn't do squats?


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> no I won't be doing a list as long lol
> 
> I'm easy to be fair I like I wide range of music generally older the better.. However it does vary
> 
> My dad is 71 so he and my mum alway had a good collection when I was growing up!


Hello Hun hope u had a good one with the kids etc

What happened to jojo havnt seen her about for ages did she leave?  Infac havnt seen many of the ladies about.


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm loving this Christmas break right now. At last I've got endless, uninterrupted time to spend at the gym and please myself!

Feeling great already and I'm planning to train every day (except New Year's Day), keeping it going until I get back to work on the 5th, and 4-5 days a week from then on. Get this old body toned and trained to the max:lol:

Just had to get that off my chest! :rolleye:


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> Well here's a question to all here. And I don't know the answer either.
> 
> Is there a professional bodybuilder/fitness personality that doesn't do squats?


But....this is in reference to my comment is it assumed perhaps that we need them because the BB's/ fitness professionals do them? I guess aswell they are part of the old school faves and there's no doubt they hit the spot...


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Hello Hun hope u had a good one with the kids etc
> 
> What happened to jojo havnt seen her about for ages did she leave?  Infac havnt seen many of the ladies about.


Hey Hun

Yes thank you I had a wonderful Christmas with the family! Prob the best we've had!

Hope you had a good one??

Jojo and the girls are still around but they spend some of their time on another forum now...


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> I'm loving this Christmas break right now. At last I've got endless, uninterrupted time to spend at the gym and please myself!
> 
> Feeling great already and I'm planning to train every day (except New Year's Day), keeping it going until I get back to work on the 5th, and 4-5 days a week from then on. Get this old body toned and trained to the max:lol:
> 
> Just had to get that off my chest! :rolleye:


In preparation for summer ?


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Hey Hun
> 
> Yes thank you I had a wonderful Christmas with the family! Prob the best we've had!
> 
> Hope you had a good one??
> 
> Jojo and the girls are still around but they spend some of their time on another forum now...


Yes it was ok thanks..

Oh right ...yh I didn't fancy that forum!! Lol


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> But....this is in reference to my comment is it assumed perhaps that we need them because the BB's/ fitness professionals do them? I guess aswell they are part of the old school faves and there's no doubt they hit the spot...


I have tried everything going to get around squats but nothing hits my leg muscles like heavy squats does. I've leg pressed over a tonne and the next day I've felt nothing. I squat 170Kg and I have trouble walking for days.

As I said I want to do more machine work but will finish off with squats. I just can't leave them out.

And besides I squat like a demon. :devil2:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Yes it was ok thanks..
> 
> Oh right ...yh I didn't fancy that forum!! Lol


Lol I got booted within 20 seconds of confirmation of my account!

Poor me


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> I have tried everything going to get around squats but nothing hits my leg muscles like heavy squats does. I've leg pressed over a tonne and the next day I've felt nothing. I squat 170Kg and I have trouble walking for days.
> 
> As I said I want to do more machine work but will finish off with squats. I just can't leave them out.
> 
> And besides I squat like a demon. :devil2:


The squats have got a hold of u.....oh nooooo he squat bug lol


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> As long no one presents john travolta to me then all is good lol


What...you mean "Saa-an-dee. Bay-ayy-bee. I'm in misereee".mg

You're not gonna speak to me anymore, are you? :crying:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> What...you mean "Saa-an-dee. Bay-ayy-bee. I'm in misereee".mg
> View attachment 143018
> 
> 
> You're not gonna speak to me anymore, are you? :crying:


lol I can cope with that but have to shut my eyes once he starts dancing lol


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol I got booted within 20 seconds of confirmation of my account!
> 
> Poor me


Hahaha. What are u serious?? Did u do something terrible!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Hahaha. What are u serious?? Did u do something terrible!!!


I don't recall doing

I just didn't agree with them preaching about standards when their standards only applied if they was making them

I voiced it rather loudly  hehe


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> I don't recall doing
> 
> I just didn't agree with them preaching about standards when their standards only applied if they was making them
> 
> I voiced it rather loudly  hehe


Hmmm I can imagine, i was flattered to have had an invite tho..considering they all thought I was a raging feminist lol

So what's ur plan training wise this year?


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> In preparation for summer ?


No. Not really but I've been spending a lot of time messing about with my training in the past few months.

I've got to knuckle down and get honed in a proper pattern like I have at the moment.

A lot is to do with me working nights and having to fit a lot into my afternoons, not just training but other commitments.

I feel that my programme now is far more focussed. I believe I can stick with it and do three days a week, plus an 'all-round' session at the weekend.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm I can imagine, i was flattered to have had an invite tho..considering they all thought I was a raging feminist lol
> 
> So what's ur plan training wise this year?


A whole redo and re plan!

Am looking into joining a coach to keep me focused and on track

Am fine with the training itself I just seem to wander of lol...

Starting on the 6th so am giving myself plenty of time to get rid of the nasty cold I have and recouperate properly this time 

How about you, you look AMAZING in your avi


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening ladies and gents 

How is everyone? Anyone train today? X


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Evening ladies and gents
> 
> How is everyone? Anyone train today? X


Great and yes! :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> A whole redo and re plan!
> 
> Am looking into joining a coach to keep me focused and on track
> 
> Am fine with the training itself I just seem to wander of lol...
> 
> Starting on the 6th so am giving myself plenty of time to get rid of the nasty cold I have and recouperate properly this time
> 
> How about you, you look AMAZING in your avi


Sounds good girl...

Yh me too iv got a an ex bikini/ fitness pro helping me with prep starting in jan looking to compete in august.

Re the avi. I spent 2 month playing with diets different training etc to see what worked best just wanted to trial a few things before the new start ( still am really) and that was the result...no where near what I need to be looking like but it's a foundation to build on.

Are u wanting to get on stage?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Sounds good girl...
> 
> Yh me too iv got a an ex bikini/ fitness pro helping me with prep starting in jan looking to compete in august.
> 
> Re the avi. I spent 2 month playing with diets different training etc to see what worked best just wanted to trial a few things before the new start ( still am really) and that was the result...no where near what I need to be looking like but it's a foundation to build on.
> 
> Are u wanting to get on stage?


Nooooooooo!

Diet and training Tis purely for me and for me only! Besides I may burn their eyes if I get in stage pmsl!



You really do look great... Which diet got you like that?


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> Evening ladies and gents
> 
> How is everyone? Anyone train today? X


Evening Hun...nope not me went for lunch with son and gf as I can't see him now for months...oh had some baby chat... :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

YummyMummy said:


> Evening ladies and gents
> 
> How is everyone? Anyone train today? X


I had a play on my new toy at home   but it wasn't anywhere near a full session... 

How's you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey ladies and gents. trust you are all well?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hey ladies and gents. trust you are all well?


Hi mate. Great and well thanks:thumbup1:

How's yourself?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate. Great and well thanks:thumbup1:
> 
> How's yourself?


I am feeling better today thanks mate. Loving the top 50 etc. some interesting choices


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> I had a play on my new toy at home   but it wasn't anywhere near a full session...
> 
> How's you?


ooo whats the new toy?? I'm good thanks  just did some cardio this morning



Skye666 said:


> Evening Hun...nope not me went for lunch with son and gf as I can't see him now for months...oh had some baby chat... :thumbup1:


ooo lovely hun.. bet your excited to become a grandma 



andyhuggins said:


> Hey ladies and gents. trust you are all well?


I'm good thanks hun and you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Just like to say a huge thanks to all of you guys for the kind comments last night


----------



## mrssalvatore

YummyMummy said:


> ooo whats the new toy?? I'm good thanks  just did some cardio this morning
> 
> ooo lovely hun.. bet your excited to become a grandma
> 
> I'm good thanks hun and you?


New weight bench   for "at home cos of the bloody kids days"


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> ooo whats the new toy?? I'm good thanks  just did some cardio this morning
> 
> ooo lovely hun.. bet your excited to become a grandma
> 
> I'm good thanks hun and you?


I am better today thanks. Wonder what the new toy is :confused1:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I am feeling better today thanks mate. Loving the top 50 etc. some interesting choices


Thanks mate.


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> A whole redo and re plan!
> 
> Am looking into joining a coach to keep me focused and on track
> 
> Am fine with the training itself I just seem to wander of lol...
> 
> Starting on the 6th so am giving myself plenty of time to get rid of the nasty cold I have and recouperate properly this time
> 
> How about you, you look AMAZING in your avi


Sounds like you and @Skye666 have a new exciting year ahead


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> I am better today thanks. Wonder what the new toy is :confused1:


Oh good I'm glad your feeling better


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hey ladies and gents. trust you are all well?


Good thanks andy :thumbup1: but TV is rubbish currently watching dog the bounty hunter!


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Just like to say a huge thanks to all of you guys for the kind comments last night


That's why we're here mate.

God knows, you got me through some tough times, remember?

You helped me get back on track big time - although my hang-ups were nothing in comparison to rembering a loved one. Anyway, we shall move on....


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Good thanks andy :thumbup1: but TV is rubbish currently watching dog the bounty hunter!


it sure is rubbish, thats why I'm on here


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Good thanks andy :thumbup1: but TV is rubbish currently watching dog the bounty hunter!


I'm watching Force 10 From Navarone. Not a patch on the original!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Good thanks andy :thumbup1: but TV is rubbish currently watching dog the bounty hunter!


Havn't watched that for a while.



Laurieloz said:


> That's why we're here mate.
> 
> God knows, you got me through some tough times, remember?
> 
> You helped me get back on track big time - although my hang-ups were nothing in comparison to rembering a loved one. Anyway, we shall move on....


Cheers mate.



YummyMummy said:


> it sure is rubbish, thats why I'm on here


  :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

I am trying to think of a top guy that doesn't squat. I don't think pscarb does anymore.


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> it sure is rubbish, thats why I'm on here


Me too!


----------



## Northern Lass

Random question.. probably asked it before... but does anyone count green vegatables in their carb macros?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah I do when I am prepping hun.


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> Random question.. probably asked it before... but does anyone count green vegatables in their carb macros?


I don't even count macros lol


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> I don't even count macros lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I don't even count macros lol


How do you work out your diet out of interest @Skye666


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> How do you work out your diet out of interest @Skye666


I just eat clean andy ...keep portions small and regular.. I now know I just have to watch carbs iv noticed whatnot does even in small amounts to my body, this is what iv been playing with seeing what works and what doesn't.


----------



## mrssalvatore

It's a weight bench andy


----------



## andyhuggins

That is good to hear that you know what foods affect your body in whatever way :thumb:

So you thinking of the gravesend classic then?


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> It's a weight bench andy


So I take it you train at home then hun?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> So I take it you train at home then hun?


No she takes it to the gym with her because she likes to use her own bench:whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> No she takes it to the gym with her because she likes to use her own bench:whistling:


  :lol: LMFAO mate


----------



## 25434

What is this it her forum everyone's banging on about? I miss jojo...I liked her.....personally, I can't be arrassed to go to anywhere else..can't keep up with this one......I trained today......now having a glass of Chablis whilst watching Indiana jones and the holy grail....I know, radical...


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey flubs, Hope you enjoyed your training? Enjoy the wine and the film hun.


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> Hey [Redacted], Hope you enjoyed your training? Enjoy the wine and the film hun.


I did, I love my training.....thanks Andy.


----------



## raptordog

roadwarrior said:


> I have tried everything going to get around squats but nothing hits my leg muscles like heavy squats does. I've leg pressed over a tonne and the next day I've felt nothing. I squat 170Kg and I have trouble walking for days.
> 
> As I said I want to do more machine work but will finish off with squats. I just can't leave them out.
> 
> And besides I squat like a demon. :devil2:


Try the pre exhaust, extensions/ curls/ machine work...then hit the squats at lighter weight to finish.... works for me....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Try the pre exhaust, extensions/ curls/ machine work...then hit the squats at lighter weight to finish.... works for me....


Hey mate,

I like to finish off with front squats


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> So I take it you train at home then hun?


Only when the kids are at home and I can't get to the gym



Laurieloz said:


> No she takes it to the gym with her because she likes to use her own bench:whistling:





Flubs said:


> What is this it her forum everyone's banging on about? I miss jojo...I liked her.....personally, I can't be arrassed to go to anywhere else..can't keep up with this one......I trained today......now having a glass of Chablis whilst watching Indiana jones and the holy grail....I know, radical...


Chablis is the best wine ever!!!!! Good taste lady!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Its all about getting the training done. With kids it makes it that much harder.


----------



## 25434

mrssalvatore said:


> Chablis is the best wine ever!!!!! Good taste lady!!


Yes, it's my fave tipple, the other being a good single malt and errr...hee hee....sloe gin? And urrrmm...oh dear...then there's the fizz of course.....:laugh:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Flubs said:


> Yes, it's my fave tipple, the other being a good single malt and errr...hee hee....sloe gin? And urrrmm...oh dear...then there's the fizz of course.....:laugh:


I've a new favourite fizzy ... Prossecco

Has to be the glennmorange for the single

Chablis for the white wine and a Rioja for the red !


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> No she takes it to the gym with her because she likes to use her own bench:whistling:


oooo handbags 

are you watching 'speed with Guy Martin' ? he is one mad yorkshireman :lol:


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> I like to finish off with front squats


Tried all sorts Andy to replace squats, hacks/ leg press and other variations. But nothing comes close.... :confused1:

Though in saying that they have got a new machine in the gym, its like a laying hack squat, the weight is

on a cradle on your shoulders, your back is supported because you are in a laid down position, but the diffrent

thing about it the foot plate you press on is in motion too, so you start in the crouch position, thighs 90 degrees to your feet

then when you push and extent to the up right position of the movement the pressure plate moves so that it

is directly under you.

Nearest thing I have found in machine form to the real thing, will try and get some video when I am back at the gym, god

knows what they call the thing lol.....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Tried all sorts Andy to replace squats, hacks/ leg press and other variations. But nothing comes close.... :confused1:
> 
> Though in saying that they have got a new machine in the gym, its like a laying hack squat, the weight is
> 
> on a cradle on your shoulders, your back is supported because you are in a laid down position, but the diffrent
> 
> thing about it the foot plate you press on is in motion too, so you start in the crouch position, thighs 90 degrees to your feet
> 
> then when you push and extent to the up right position of the movement the pressure plate moves so that it
> 
> is directly under you.
> 
> Nearest thing I have found in machine form to the real thing, will try and get some video when I am back at the gym, god
> 
> knows what they call the thing lol.....


I would love to see it mate. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## 25434

mrssalvatore said:


> I've a new favourite fizzy ... Prossecco
> 
> Has to be the glennmorange for the single
> 
> Chablis for the white wine and a Rioja for the red !


Ah yes, a good prosseco is nice....and cheaper than the real thing....I have isle of Islay in at the moment on the whiskey front...raaaaaaatherrrrr noice.....soooo expensive though I only pour a millimetre out at a time and inhale for 3 hours before licking it out of the glass.... :lol: Errr....joke by the way....


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> oooo handbags
> 
> are you watching 'speed with Guy Martin' ? he is one mad yorkshireman :lol:


Never seen him, is he good?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Flubs said:


> Ah yes, a good prosseco is nice....and cheaper than the real thing....I have isle of Islay in at the moment on the whiskey front...raaaaaaatherrrrr noice.....soooo expensive though I only pour a millimetre out at a time and inhale for 3 hours before licking it out of the glass.... :lol: Errr....joke by the way....


Sounds lovely!

Currently debating with the better half as to when we can open the champagne tho! Swine!! Lol


----------



## 25434

mrssalvatore said:


> Sounds lovely!
> 
> Currently debating with the better half as to when we can open the champagne tho! Swine!! Lol


I hzve2 bottles waiting for New Year's Eve...gonna make cocktails with one for my guests...the one where you put brandy in the bottom with a tspn of sugar? It's rather noice....the fizz was pressies...lucky me...


----------



## mrssalvatore

Flubs said:


> I hzve2 bottles waiting for New Year's Eve...gonna make cocktails with one for my guests...the one where you put brandy in the bottom with a tspn of sugar? It's rather noice....the fizz was pressies...lucky me...


Lucky lucky lucky you!

Ooooh you having a party?


----------



## 25434

mrssalvatore said:


> Lucky lucky lucky you!
> 
> Ooooh you having a party?


No, just one or two peeps popping in and out...I'm more of a "soirée" gal than a party person....


----------



## andyhuggins

@YummyMummy Posts are playing up at the moment


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Never seen him, is he good?


Yes very... its on channel 4 now


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> @YummyMummy Posts are playing up at the moment


ok love


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Yes very... its on channel 4 now


Is he the tt racer?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> ok love


We need to find a way around this.


----------



## andyhuggins

You ladies certainly know what hits the spot


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Is he the tt racer?


Yes he is


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Yes very... its on channel 4 now


I've just caught it starting on Channel 4+1.

Mrs. LL is hogging the telly so I'm recording it. Looks good


----------



## andyhuggins

Bloke is a nutter


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Bloke is a nutter


Mad Yorkshireman, what do you expect?! :wacko: :rolleye:


----------



## Northern Lass

Might try face pulls tomorrow in my workout for the rear delts


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Mad Yorkshireman, what do you expect?! :wacko: :rolleye:


There's a lot of em about


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Mad Yorkshireman, what do you expect?! :wacko: :rolleye:


Thats true :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Might try face pulls tomorrow in my workout for the rear delts


Gr8 exercise imo


----------



## andyhuggins

So question? what do find harder to overcome the mental battle or the bodily one?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> So question? what do find harder to overcome the mental battle or the bodily one?


hmmm... :whistling:

bodily for me... I don't want to temp fate but I feel l have strong will power but my body is weak.


----------



## andyhuggins

That is good as your body will improve in time if you have the will which you have.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> That is good as your body will improve in time if you have the will which you have.


I am learning to get through the pain barrier to push my self further for that extra rep or weight


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> What is this it her forum everyone's banging on about? I miss jojo...I liked her.....personally, I can't be arrassed to go to anywhere else..can't keep up with this one......I trained today......now having a glass of Chablis whilst watching Indiana jones and the holy grail....I know, radical...


I think it was set up by those long gone...

Jojo still here apparently I just havnt seen her. Nor tamara.

What did u train??


----------



## andyhuggins

Good post hun :thumb: Thats what its all about.

So were are the other oldies @Laurieloz @Classicone @raptordog @Skye666 etc.

Or it could be just me and you hun :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Good post hun :thumb: Thats what its all about.
> 
> So were are the other oldies @Laurieloz @Classicone @raptordog @Skye666 etc.
> 
> Or it could be just me and you hun :thumb:


I'm here on and off.

Just flitting between CSI and recording CDs for the car.


----------



## Skye666

I'm here ....gosh it's been a loooong day I keep looking at the time thinking it should be later and it's so early! Well to he...I don't need much sleep so can never turn in before 12 or il be up at 4 ... And it's only 10pm.. :thumbdown:


----------



## andyhuggins

What you recording mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I'm here ....gosh it's been a loooong day I keep looking at the time thinking it should be later and it's so early! Well to he...I don't need much sleep so can never turn in before 12 or il be up at 4 ... And it's only 10pm.. :thumbdown:


When is the gravesend show lady?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> When is the gravesend show lady?


Oh not til august..plenty time


----------



## Northern Lass

Well it's bed time for me.. night all xx


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Well it's bed time for me.. night all xx


Nite hun.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> What you recording mate?


I record 7 or 8 albums onto one CD in mp3 format which lasts me about three weeks.

A mixture of new releases and 60's & 70's rarities to catch up on.

I've still got over 2,300 albums in my collection I haven't even played yet! mg:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Oh not til august..plenty time


It is a gr8 show I believe.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I record 7 or 8 albums onto one CD in mp3 format which lasts me about three weeks.
> 
> A mixture of new releases and 60's & 70's rarities to catch up on.
> 
> I've still got over 2,300 albums in my collection I haven't even played yet! mg:


F**k me how many have you got in total?


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> I'm here ....gosh it's been a loooong day I keep looking at the time thinking it should be later and it's so early! Well to he...I don't need much sleep so can never turn in before 12 or il be up at 4 ... And it's only 10pm.. :thumbdown:


Not much on tv is there, Skye?

I'll be going in a minute to watch Vacancy 2 - a thriller that was on last night. Never seen it but the first one was okay.

Just have to wait till my wife goes to bed!


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> It is a gr8 show I believe.


It's quite a big one I think..


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> F**k me how many have you got in total?


Around 7,400 at the last count.

They're all listed A-Z and re-recorded via mp3 to a 2TB external drive.

I didn't buy them all:wink:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> It's quite a big one I think..


What class you doing?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Around 7,400 at the last count.
> 
> They're all listed A-Z and re-recorded via mp3 to a 2TB external drive.
> 
> I didn't buy them all:wink:


OMG that is an epic collection mate :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> I think it was set up by those long gone...
> 
> Jojo still here apparently I just havnt seen her. Nor tamara.
> 
> What did u train??


Delts today.


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Not much on tv is there, Skye?
> 
> I'll be going in a minute to watch Vacancy 2 - a thriller that was on last night. Never seen it but the first one was okay.
> 
> Just have to wait till my wife goes to bed!


Yes just rubbish..I'm not great at watching films either can't sit Long enough .someone told me to wTch that shawsshanks or whatever it was called the other night I just couldn't get into it at all


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> OMG that is an epic collection mate :thumb:


Music is my main interest as you know mate. As well as training of course! 

I have to go now, so it's been good to talk as always and I'll be back soon. Cheers Andy, and Skye:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Music is my main interest as you know mate. As well as training of course!
> 
> I have to go now, so it's been good to talk as always and I'll be back soon. Cheers Andy, and Skye:thumb:
> View attachment 143035


Nite mate


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> What class you doing?


Not sure I think figure I'm seeing the coach in jan and hoping she can advise, don't fancy bikini fitness I think u have to be able to crazy flips and splits lol, and I'm not big enough for BB ...physique looks like a challenge that I would have a go at.


----------



## andyhuggins

Figure sounds good to me. But it will be up to your coach to decide that. Are you looking forward to it?


----------



## Laurieloz

I switched the film off 'cos it was [email protected], so I'm watching Speed with Guy Martin instead.

Looks good. Apparently he has to break the record of 110mph.

When I was cycling in road racing, high speeds could be reached with a good bike, cover from surrounding cyclists and the weather.

I used to train my legs by repeatedly climbing steep hills by cycling and also running up them.

I built very big legs which later helped me greatly when I got into bodybuilding.


----------



## andyhuggins

nice to have you back mate


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> nice to have you back mate


Everyone gone to bed mate?

I'm watching the Speed programme but I can talk to you as well


----------



## andyhuggins

That bloke is fearless. OMG


----------



## Laurieloz

I think there's more ladies on this thread at the moment than the rest of the forum put together, don't you think?


----------



## andyhuggins

Good for them mate. Love to see ladies getting involved.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Good for them mate. Love to see ladies getting involved.


There's a lot of good training advice on this thread as well these days. Nice to see that too


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> There's a lot of good training advice on this thread as well these days. Nice to see that too


Totally agree mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Totally agree mate.


I'm thinking that a lot of people on the site are looking to you for your expertise.

Did you, or would you consider professional instruction as a career?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I'm thinking that a lot of people on the site are looking to you for your expertise.
> 
> Did you, or would you consider professional instruction as a career?


Thanks mate 

But to be honest I have never looked into it as a career. I just like helping fellow BB's etc.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> But to be honest I have never looked into it as a career. I just like helping fellow BB's etc.


You really know your stuff. Just a thought that came across me.

Any further on with work yet mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> You really know your stuff. Just a thought that came across me.
> 
> Any further on with work yet mate?


Thanks mate 

Might have a few leads to follow up in the new year I hope.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> Might have a few leads to follow up in the new year I hope.


Let's hope so Andy. We're all rooting for you, you know.

Heard anything of Mark lately? @Classicone


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks mate 

No he seems to have gone off the radar? not sure what has happened there.

@Classicone were are you mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> No he seems to have gone off the radar? not sure what has happened there.
> 
> @Classicone were are you mate?


It's strange. He was considering joining the gym I train at and maybe train together, but we don't know anymore.

I still haven't got to meet him!


----------



## andyhuggins

UMM he went awol before. So lets just hope he gets back in touch.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> UMM he went awol before. So lets just hope he gets back in touch.


We will see.

What are your plans for tomorrow mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

taking my wife and daughters to a retail outlet. They love them. bless them. I will be looking after the g-daughter :thumb:

I will be up early to do some cv first though.

So if i don't post tomorrow you will know where I am :lol:

What are your plans?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> taking my wife and daughters to a retail outlet. They love them. bless them. I will be looking after the g-daughter :thumb:
> 
> I will be up early to do some cv first though.
> 
> So if i don't post tomorrow you will know where I am :lol:
> 
> What are your plans?


Firsty mate, I've sent a delayed reply to your PMmg:

Like that.

Hate retail outlets but I guess you can entertain your granddaughter and have more fun doing that. :thumb:

My wife will be at work, so no doubt there will be a list of things to do.

I can't wait to get to the gym. Because I'm not at work I've got a new lease of life for training.

I'll be doing a Push session and I will be really forcing myself to the limits. Can't get there soon enough


----------



## andyhuggins

okay people I need to hit the sack. I have to be up at 6. So sweet dreams and I will chat tomorrow


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> okay people I need to hit the sack. I have to be up at 6. So sweet dreams and I will chat tomorrow


Goodnight mate:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

well, I'm up early to take my daughter to London today. Bit of a busman's holiday for me, but she's very excited, bless her.


----------



## chris27

Dirk McQuickly said:


> well, I'm up early to take my daughter to London today. Bit of a busman's holiday for me, but she's very excited, bless her.


Hope yous both have a great day


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> well, I'm up early to take my daughter to London today. Bit of a busman's holiday for me, but she's very excited, bless her.


Is it your daughter's first visit to London? She will love it.

As you say, run of the mill for you mate.

Have you had time to decide about your training yet mate....how's the health issues?

You take care and have a nice day out today :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

chris27 said:


> Hope yous both have a great day


Hi mate,

Good Christmas?


----------



## chris27

Laurieloz said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Good Christmas?


Yes loz it was nice and quiet mate its better that way . What about you ? Im just sitting here trying to push my self out to gym and I have a couple of things to get in shopping centre not looking forward to that part lol have a good day mate


----------



## Laurieloz

chris27 said:


> Yes loz it was nice and quiet mate its better that way . What about you ? Im just sitting here trying to push my self out to gym and I have a couple of things to get in shopping centre not looking forward to that part lol have a good day mate


Great. Same here mate. Relaxing.

Family round with little 'uns Christmas Day and I'm finding lots of time to get my training back up to speed. Not back at work until next Sunday:clap:

Haircut and gym planned later.

Have a good day mate


----------



## Greshie

Morning all, very wet here

Morning @chris27 enjoy your shopping trip  .... I may be popping out a little later in the day to take a look at the Dunelm sale (would like some new bedlinen)

Start of new PPL routine this morning though still waking up, :yawn:

then unpack and set up my "new" laptop, "new" in that it comes from a seller on ebay who refurbishes returns and as any computing device only has a relatively short shelf life before the technology overtakes it, I don't see the point in spending out for a new one ... my old one has lasted three years (it was also refurbished) and is now getting a little temperamental , also the mouse keypad is beginning to wear ... My new one is a Samsung Notebook with 6GB Ram and 500 GB HDD , an anti reflective screen (so I can use it in the garden) and an HDMI and VGA port to link it to the TV ...


----------



## Northern Lass

Morning all... fancied hard boiled eggs this morning... I just hope they don't play havoc with my stomach .

Gym this afternoon... bring it on!


----------



## Greshie

I can see windows 8 is going to take a little getting used to !


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> I can see windows 8 is going to take a little getting used to !


Don't worry mate, I'm still using 2000XP! :rolleye:

Did you enjoy your Christmas break away - parents okay?

Some atrocious driving conditions down south I reckon.


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Don't worry mate, I'm still using 2000XP! :rolleye:
> 
> Did you enjoy your Christmas break away - parents okay?
> 
> Some atrocious driving conditions down south I reckon.


Yes it was a good break away, and my parents are really well thank you 

The journey down last Monday was a bit hairy at times and then we went to Crawley shopping on Christmas eve and had to take various detours as roads were closed due to flooding and fallen trees ... but otherwise everything was fine, and a nice drive back on Saturday although the M6 was nose to tail from Birmingham to Manchester !

Good to be home though and back in my own bed


----------



## Northern Lass

Glad you had a good time greshie 

I have stomach ache now  wish I could eat eggs its not fair


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Glad you had a good time greshie
> 
> I have stomach ache now  wish I could eat eggs its not fair


I get a horrible bloated feeling with eggs and also a headache for some reason.

Bloody signal on my phone....taking ages to answer posts.....I'll have to switch the thing off and come back after my session.

Bye for now


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> I can see windows 8 is going to take a little getting used to !


I think you might have the option there somewhere of reverting to a Classic View, so I've been told.


----------



## dt36

YummyMummy said:


> Glad you had a good time greshie
> 
> I have stomach ache now  wish I could eat eggs its not fair


Try separating the yolks and only consume one colour or the other. This ight help to identify if it is only one part of the egg that does this to you.


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> I think you might have the option there somewhere of reverting to a Classic View, so I've been told.


sort of finding my way around it!


----------



## Northern Lass

dt36 said:


> Try separating the yolks and only consume one colour or the other. This ight help to identify if it is only one part of the egg that does this to you.


Thanks love.I think its the white


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Try separating the yolks and only consume one colour or the other. This ight help to identify if it is only one part of the egg that does this to you.


That is interesting. I'll try this too! :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Evening all.

A good Push session today at the gym, feeling really fab this week with loads of energy for a change.

Wife's gone to Tesco for a 6-10 shift and I have time to potter about looking at journals for tips and ideas.

@Greshie I'm hoping you've escaped the latest flooding up in your part of the world. Looking at pictures, Kirkconnel has been badly hit. You okay?

Have a good evening everyone


----------



## Greshie

Laurieloz said:


> Evening all.
> 
> A good Push session today at the gym, feeling really fab this week with loads of energy for a change.
> 
> Wife's gone to Tesco for a 6-10 shift and I have time to potter about looking at journals for tips and ideas.
> 
> @Greshie I'm hoping you've escaped the latest flooding up in your part of the world. Looking at pictures, Kirkconnel has been badly hit. You okay?
> 
> Have a good evening everyone


Hi Loz, I'm fine ta but the flooding in Dumfries has been the worst I've seen since coming up here, the Nith and Cairn rivers are in full spate and have flooded the Whitesands area in the town as well as inundating all the farmland to the North near the bypass... and high tide isn't until 10pm tonight as well as more rain being forecast...

have some pics of the town...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Is it your daughter's first visit to London? She will love it.
> 
> As you say, run of the mill for you mate.
> 
> Have you had time to decide about your training yet mate....how's the health issues?
> 
> You take care and have a nice day out today :thumbup1:


she was actually born there, but left when she was 2. been back once for a visit. Health wise not great, I'm afraid. Meniere's was bad all day today, but didn't stop me taking her to London and having a good time. Training wise, I've had a couple of very light sessions. Think I'll try and instigate a pull/push/legs from next week, see how it goes. Imagine trying to squat or bench press on a boat in a rough sea. You'll get some idea of what it's like.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> she was actually born there, but left when she was 2. been back once for a visit. Health wise not great, I'm afraid. Meniere's was bad all day today, but didn't stop me taking her to London and having a good time. Training wise, I've had a couple of very light sessions. Think I'll try and instigate a pull/push/legs from next week, see how it goes. Imagine trying to squat or bench press on a boat in a rough sea. You'll get some idea of what it's like.


It sounds horrible, mate.

If it doesn't go away completely, let's hope it doesn't get worse.

Just stay positive and fight it if you can but you don't need me to tell you that. Stay strong pal:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

@Greshie Those pics are pretty worrying and it's hell for those directly involved.

It's okay the government, weather forecasters, etc blaming changes in climate and global warming and so on, but all this flooding simply isn't only to do with more rain causing rivers to burst their banks.

If you think about it, these days if a river does overflow or the rain is torrential - there are diminishing places for the water to actually go.

We are building on land everywhere.

More houses, factories and shops springing up all over the place.

The ground used to soak up the rain, now it can't go anywhere....yet we let it happen. mg:

End of rant:whistling:


----------



## Greshie

It's the fourth time the Nith has burst it's banks in the last twelve months I think.....


----------



## Skye666

Evening all

Hope ur all well, I'm enjoying the peace of no wind! Hooooorah to that.

Trained chest and tricep today and 30 min cardio. I can't feel any of that but I'm in agony from skipping the other day omg my calf's!!! Yeeeouwch.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all you oldies but goodies :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Hope ur all well, I'm enjoying the peace of no wind! Hooooorah to that.
> 
> Trained chest and tricep today and 30 min cardio. I can't feel any of that but I'm in agony from skipping the other day omg my calf's!!! Yeeeouwch.


wait till tomorrow you may well have some pain then.


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> It's the fourth time the Nith has burst it's banks in the last twelve months I think.....


I think our fair country is 'wearing out'! mg:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Hope ur all well, I'm enjoying the peace of no wind! Hooooorah to that.
> 
> Trained chest and tricep today and 30 min cardio. I can't feel any of that but I'm in agony from skipping the other day omg my calf's!!! Yeeeouwch.


Good sessions it seems, Skye:thumbup1: No pain...etc.

Skipping? The only time I jump is when Mrs. LL catches me up to something:eek:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all you oldies but goodies :thumb:


Now then bud. How was the retail outlet?


----------



## andyhuggins

It was good mate the women enjoyed it and I enjoyed looking after the g-daughter :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

@Andy Yh possibly I did throw in 150 press ups! Not all at once mind lol. In between the other exercises so I'm sure il feel that tomoz. @Laurieloz ..skipping iv recently added just to shake up my cardio abit .. And what's considered 'caught at' by mrs LL stealing Xmas food


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> @Andy Yh possibly I did throw in 150 press ups! Not all at once mind lol. In between the other exercises so I'm sure il feel that tomoz. @Laurieloz ..skipping iv recently added just to shake up my cardio abit .. And what's considered 'caught at' by mrs LL stealing Xmas food


Haha. That sort of thing, yes


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> @Andy Yh possibly I did throw in 150 press ups! Not all at once mind lol. In between the other exercises so I'm sure il feel that tomoz. @Laurieloz ..skipping iv recently added just to shake up my cardio abit .. And what's considered 'caught at' by mrs LL stealing Xmas food


 @Skye666 fair play with the press ups


----------



## andyhuggins

Any of you guys watching wsm?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Any of you guys watching wsm?


I'm only going to watch the final this year, Andy.

I get bored with seeing the same rig-up of apparatus every year to be fair.

Is Slaviskus (or whatever he's called) likely to win again?

I'm going to watch Quantum of Solace in a minute. I'm a big James Bond aficionado


----------



## andyhuggins

I think he will be pushed this year mate to be fair. Brian Shaw (usa) is looking epic.

Enjoy the film


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I think he will be pushed this year mate to be fair. Brian Shaw (usa) is looking epic.
> 
> Enjoy the film


Looking forward to it mate.

Catch you later


----------



## andyhuggins

Yep see you later mate.


----------



## Northern Lass

Hey everyone


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey sexy


----------



## Northern Lass

how are you ?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah the ladies in my life had a good day shopping while I entertained the g-daughter. So we were all good :thumb:

How about you?


----------



## hometrainer

evening all


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah the ladies in my life had a good day shopping while I entertained the g-daughter. So we were all good :thumb:
> 
> How about you?


Good thanks.. tired :sleeping:

had some wine next door:stuart:


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> evening all


How are [email protected]?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Good thanks.. tired :sleeping:
> 
> had some wine next door:stuart:


Good for you we all need to relax.

The ladies got some nice gym gear today. Bloody cheap too :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> How are [email protected]?


i'm good thanks been to see my mum as she had a heart attack yesterday morning but shes well on the mend now


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i'm good thanks been to see my mum as she had a heart attack yesterday morning but shes well on the mend now


OMG mate. Glad to hear she is on the mend. :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

funny thing was i had one back in august Must run in the family


----------



## andyhuggins

have you recovered now mate?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> have you recovered now mate?


i better than i have been in a long time thanks mate.squats up at 200kg deadlift 220kg and bench 120kg i'm happy with that at 52 i was getting very puffed out before but have a lot more energy these days


----------



## andyhuggins

What do you put the increased energy down to?


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Good thanks.. tired :sleeping:
> 
> had some wine next door:stuart:


Who's Stuart?


----------



## Laurieloz

hometrainer said:


> i'm good thanks been to see my mum as she had a heart attack yesterday morning but shes well on the mend now


Oh dear mate. Hope your mum makes a sound recovery:thumbup1:


----------



## hometrainer

two of the main arterys that come off my heart were blocked and my poor old heart was working a lot harder to pump the blood round after having stents put in to open them up i'm back to normal now


----------



## andyhuggins

AHH makes sense now mate. My mum had one put in a while back. Good to see you are going good and strong.


----------



## hometrainer

Laurieloz said:


> Oh dear mate. Hope your mum makes a sound recovery:thumbup1:


thankyou she is well on the mend now but will have to slow down a bit hopefully she will


----------



## Laurieloz

The thread looked pretty quiet tonight lads.


----------



## Turn-Key Supps

I'm 43 still going strong . only been training 7 years started after giving up smoking . 49 inch chest 19 inch arms bench pb 185 KG .

don't let these young lads beat you !!


----------



## Laurieloz

Turn-Key Supps said:


> I'm 43 still going strong . only been training 7 years started after giving up smoking . 49 inch chest 19 inch arms bench pb 185 KG .
> 
> don't let these young lads beat you !!


Hi mate. Welcome to the oldies thread.

The young lads won't beat us mate, we've all been there and done that. Got the t-shirt, etc.....


----------



## Northern Lass

Morning...

anyone looking forward to the new year... new start? I sure am


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Morning...
> 
> anyone looking forward to the new year... new start? I sure am


Morning Vicky.

Very much so. Are you doing anything special tonight?


----------



## Northern Lass

No not tonight just quiet night in I'll be on here though 

And you? Xx


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> No not tonight just quiet night in I'll be on here though
> 
> And you? Xx


We're meeting old friends at a nearby pub.

It's a ticket only night.

£8 for buffett, disco and band.

Should be a good night.


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> We're meeting old friends at a nearby pub.
> 
> It's a ticket only night.
> 
> £8 for buffett, disco and band.
> 
> Should be a good night.


Awesome! ! Have fun


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Awesome! ! Have fun


Thanks and enjoy the thread banter


----------



## dt36

YummyMummy said:


> Morning...
> 
> anyone looking forward to the new year... new start? I sure am


I'm sort of looking forward to it, but a little apprehensive at the same time. Handed my notice in with my current employer a few weeks back and stay with them until Jan 4th. Been with them for 4 months since they took over my old company, following a corporate buy out and good redundancy package, but just not overly impressed with them.

Fly out to Dubai on the 5th and start a new role with a company that I've delivered training to over the last few years through my original/old employer. Package is very good and the position is something that I've been aspiring towards having completed my Business Management Degree and Teaching PGCE over the last few years.

Picked a hotel with a good gym for the first 2 weeks and have to look for an apartment during this time. I have seen some community village apartments with gyms and other facilities, but not sure what spec they are at. If they are pants, then I will go down the commercial route.

So hopefully, as soon as I'm settled I will get my diet on track and gym time will play a big part of my day to day life again.

I think I will miss my close family and friends back home, but on a plus side they all say that they are coming to visit for holidays etc. 

Hopefully, this will work out for us and then in a few years time, the UK economy will settle and we will have a bit of money behind us.


----------



## Northern Lass

Quite an exciting and anxious time ahead of you  please keep in touch on here wont you? X


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> I'm sort of looking forward to it, but a little apprehensive at the same time. Handed my notice in with my current employer a few weeks back and stay with them until Jan 4th. Been with them for 4 months since they took over my old company, following a corporate buy out and good redundancy package, but just not overly impressed with them.
> 
> Fly out to Dubai on the 5th and start a new role with a company that I've delivered training to over the last few years through my original/old employer. Package is very good and the position is something that I've been aspiring towards having completed my Business Management Degree and Teaching PGCE over the last few years.
> 
> Picked a hotel with a good gym for the first 2 weeks and have to look for an apartment during this time. I have seen some community village apartments with gyms and other facilities, but not sure what spec they are at. If they are pants, then I will go down the commercial route.
> 
> So hopefully, as soon as I'm settled I will get my diet on track and gym time will play a big part of my day to day life again.
> 
> I think I will miss my close family and friends back home, but on a plus side they all say that they are coming to visit for holidays etc.
> 
> Hopefully, this will work out for us and then in a few years time, the UK economy will settle and we will have a bit of money behind us.


I love the sound of all this mate.

I think it's a superb decision. A new life in a developed country.

Keep us updated on how it goes and please don't forget us.

Have a wonderful time, you've done the right thing:thumb:


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> I'm looking forward to 2014 as a bit of a "good riddance" to 2013.
> 
> It's been a very uneven year for us here.
> 
> I haven't spoken much on the thread about my wife's side of the family but her daughters have both not been in the best of health.
> 
> The eldest one had a miscarriage in January and was told she cab't have children. She now has a disorder called hypertension 'something-or-other', which means she will need a plastic shunt inserted in her spine to relieve brain pressure.
> 
> The odd thing is that my other step-daughter has had this exact same thing for a few years. Luckily she has two lovely kids - my grandchildren - and manages best she can to look after them. Her husband became out of work, so they find it very difficult.
> 
> We support them best we can and have helped them out financially a lot, leaving us in debt with a big loan and a re-mortgaged house!
> 
> But we live with it, accepting a basic day-to-day routine with light at the end of the tunnel when it's all paid off in four years time.
> 
> I have been depressed a lot this year, but looking after the little ones, the gym and a secure job keeps me positive.
> 
> That's why I've been 'losing it' on this site for the first few months I was here.
> 
> I have had great stress too coping with my mum's dementia and putting her in a care home too. My sister has not helped matters by being completely unreasonable, controlling and manipulative.
> 
> She even changed the locks on my mum's house so that I couldn't clear anything else away. Isn't that what people do with an unoccupied residence? She can't handle it and I haven't spoken to the mad bitch since.
> 
> I visit my mother twice a week and know she's safe and looked after.
> 
> My wife hates her day job at the NHS. Tesco is extra to pay her debts. And the reason I work nights is because of the extra pay to help with all this. I have mentioned how tired I am all the time.
> 
> So 2014 is our chance to look forward to big changes.
> 
> For me, a well-structured plan involving money management, family matters and training has been put into place. I intend to focus everything I have towards ensuring my family and myself ENJOY the year.
> 
> My gym work is back on track, especially since I have started a new programme and I find my journal essential. Plus, you guys here help me enormously.
> 
> Sorry for the cards on the table but I felt I needed to be completely honest and tell you people everything, that way I'm at a good stage to enter 2014.
> 
> And please don't worry about me.
> 
> I'm honestly very happy at the moment. There's a lot of people much worse off.


That's strength in unity there, Mate. Love those that love you and it will come back twofold :thumb:


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> I love the sound of all this mate.
> 
> I think it's a superb decision. A new life in a developed country.
> 
> Keep us updated on how it goes and please don't forget us.
> 
> Have a wonderful time, you've done the right thing:thumb:


I will still be on the forum, without a doubt.


----------



## Northern Lass

Im sorry lLaurie you know where I am 

My year has been ups and downs found my love bodybuilding. My son got diagnosed with autism and has learning delays, my OH got leukemia for second time round. .


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Im sorry lLaurie you know where I am
> 
> My year has been ups and downs found my love bodybuilding. My son got diagnosed with autism and has learning delays, my OH got leukemia for second time round. .


I know Vicky, onwards but upwards. I can't believe I said all that tbh.

We will look after those we care about, and they will do the same for us. Time to move on perhaps....


----------



## raptordog

I know its a bit early guys and gals but I may not get to the PC later as I am letting the new year in with a bang.....party time :thumb:

Just wishing all the 45 thread gang and all other members of the forum... a very Happy New year.

Wishing you all health and wealth and may 2014 be a fantastic year for you all.... 










Happy New year to everybody....... :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Happy new year @raptordog :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

All the best, Top Cat.

Enjoy the party! :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> I'm sort of looking forward to it, but a little apprehensive at the same time. Handed my notice in with my current employer a few weeks back and stay with them until Jan 4th. Been with them for 4 months since they took over my old company, following a corporate buy out and good redundancy package, but just not overly impressed with them.
> 
> Fly out to Dubai on the 5th and start a new role with a company that I've delivered training to over the last few years through my original/old employer. Package is very good and the position is something that I've been aspiring towards having completed my Business Management Degree and Teaching PGCE over the last few years.
> 
> Picked a hotel with a good gym for the first 2 weeks and have to look for an apartment during this time. I have seen some community village apartments with gyms and other facilities, but not sure what spec they are at. If they are pants, then I will go down the commercial route.
> 
> So hopefully, as soon as I'm settled I will get my diet on track and gym time will play a big part of my day to day life again.
> 
> I think I will miss my close family and friends back home, but on a plus side they all say that they are coming to visit for holidays etc.
> 
> Hopefully, this will work out for us and then in a few years time, the UK economy will settle and we will have a bit of money behind us.


Really hope it goes well mate :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

I won't get chance to speak tonight either guys so I wish everybody here a great 2014.

Whatever you're doing tonight, enjoy yourselves. And don't do anything I wouldn't do :thumb: :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I'm looking forward to 2014 as a bit of a "good riddance" to 2013.
> 
> It's been a very uneven year for us here.
> 
> I haven't spoken much on the thread about my wife's side of the family but her daughters have both not been in the best of health.
> 
> The eldest one had a miscarriage in January and was told she cab't have children. She now has a disorder called hypertension 'something-or-other', which means she will need a plastic shunt inserted in her spine to relieve brain pressure.
> 
> The odd thing is that my other step-daughter has had this exact same thing for a few years. Luckily she has two lovely kids - my grandchildren - and manages best she can to look after them. Her husband became out of work, so they find it very difficult.
> 
> We support them best we can and have helped them out financially a lot, leaving us in debt with a big loan and a re-mortgaged house!
> 
> But we live with it, accepting a basic day-to-day routine with light at the end of the tunnel when it's all paid off in four years time.
> 
> I have been depressed a lot this year, but looking after the little ones, the gym and a secure job keeps me positive.
> 
> That's why I've been 'losing it' on this site for the first few months I was here.
> 
> I have had great stress too coping with my mum's dementia and putting her in a care home too. My sister has not helped matters by being completely unreasonable, controlling and manipulative.
> 
> She even changed the locks on my mum's house so that I couldn't clear anything else away. Isn't that what people do with an unoccupied residence? She can't handle it and I haven't spoken to the mad bitch since.
> 
> I visit my mother twice a week and know she's safe and looked after.
> 
> My wife hates her day job at the NHS. Tesco is extra to pay her debts. And the reason I work nights is because of the extra pay to help with all this. I have mentioned how tired I am all the time.
> 
> So 2014 is our chance to look forward to big changes.
> 
> For me, a well-structured plan involving money management, family matters and training has been put into place. I intend to focus everything I have towards ensuring my family and myself ENJOY the year.
> 
> My gym work is back on track, especially since I have started a new programme and I find my journal essential. Plus, you guys here help me enormously.
> 
> Sorry for the cards on the table but I felt I needed to be completely honest and tell you people everything, that way I'm at a good stage to enter 2014.
> 
> And please don't worry about me.
> 
> I'm honestly very happy at the moment. There's a lot of people much worse off.


A tough year mate. Hope 2014 is kinder to you


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Im sorry lLaurie you know where I am
> 
> My year has been ups and downs found my love bodybuilding. My son got diagnosed with autism and has learning delays, my OH got leukemia for second time round. .


Keep strong lady. Hope 2014 is a better year


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> I know its a bit early guys and gals but I may not get to the PC later as I am letting the new year in with a bang.....party time :thumb:
> 
> Just wishing all the 45 thread gang and all other members of the forum... a very Happy New year.
> 
> Wishing you all health and wealth and may 2014 be a fantastic year for you all....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy New year to everybody....... :thumb:


All the best to you and yours mate :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I won't get chance to speak tonight either guys so I wish everybody here a great 2014.
> 
> Whatever you're doing tonight, enjoy yourselves. And don't do anything I wouldn't do :thumb: :beer:
> View attachment 143083


Hope you have a good one mate :beer:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> A tough year mate. Hope 2014 is kinder to you


It will be mate, thanks. I'm determined to make it so.

All the best, Andy:thumb:


----------



## Skye666

Turn-Key Supps said:


> I'm 43 still going strong . only been training 7 years started after giving up smoking . 49 inch chest 19 inch arms bench pb 185 KG .
> 
> don't let these young lads beat you !!


Erm...pictures ( chest) - cough-


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey my fellow gym addicts 

Well it seems some are in and some are out tonight. I myself am staying in.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you have a good one mate :beer:


Any plans for tonight mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Erm...pictures ( chest) - cough-


Know what you mean @Skye666 pics or vid :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Any plans for tonight mate?


Staying in mate :beer:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Staying in mate :beer:


That's fine mate. Away from all the madness! Enjoy a tipple

* I see our thread has reached 500 pages!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> That's fine mate. Away from all the madness! Enjoy a tipple
> 
> * I see our thread has reached 500 pages!


Oh i intend to mate. Might give that dry jan thing a go if i can find a link to it.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Oh i intend to mate. Might give that dry jan thing a go if i can find a link to it.


Good man. Go for it. Wish I had the self control!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Hey Andy!! Im in tonight looking forward to putting kids to bed and eating my meal in peace lol x


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Good man. Go for it. Wish I had the self control!!


I'm going to go soba for Jan tbh I don't drink anymore anyway lol


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Know what you mean @Skye666 pics or vid :whistling:


Think it should be compulsory on entry to the thread for new comers lol


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Hey Andy!! Im in tonight looking forward to putting kids to bed and eating my meal in peace lol x


Sounds like a nice night Vicky 

As long as the kids go to sleep :lol:

At least I will have you to chat to :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Think it should be compulsory on entry to the thread for new comers lol


Then again @Skye666 to much info can be a bad thing :lol:


----------



## hometrainer

A very Happy new year to all my fellow oldies .i'm off to work shortly ihope you all have a great night whatever your doing


----------



## Skye666

I'm in tonight..with the tv up full blast as my pooch is terrified of the fireworks..she ends up content and I'm deaf by tomorrow!


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> A very Happy new year to all my fellow oldies .i'm off to work shortly ihope you all have a great night whatever your doing


Same to you mate. Hope it's not too rowdy.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I'm in tonight..with the tv up full blast as my pooch is terrified of the fireworks..she ends up content and I'm deaf by tomorrow!


Good to see someelse staying in.

What dog have you got?


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Think it should be compulsory on entry to the thread for new comers lol


I agree love :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

I'm dog sitting too... out at my friends on the coast whilst they go out and party... it's blowing a gale outside and I'm nice and cosy in their sun lounge overlooking the sea (not that I can see the sea as it's dark :laugh: ) there is a roast beef dinner in the oven and a bottle of wine on the table.... and I have my multi pad and a magazine to read.. so that's me all sorted for the evening :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like a nice night Vicky
> 
> As long as the kids go to sleep :lol:
> 
> At least I will have you to chat to :thumb:


aint you lucky 

*touch wood* they're usually good at going off.


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> I'm dog sitting too... out at my friends on the coast whilst they go out and party... it's blowing a gale outside and I'm nice and cosy in their sun lounge overlooking the sea (not that I can see the sea as it's dark :laugh: ) there is a roast beef dinner in the oven and a bottle of wine on the table.... and I have my multi pad and a magazine to read.. so that's me all sorted for the evening :thumb:


That sounds lovely gresh :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> I'm dog sitting too... out at my friends on the coast whilst they go out and party... it's blowing a gale outside and I'm nice and cosy in their sun lounge overlooking the sea (not that I can see the sea as it's dark :laugh: ) there is a roast beef dinner in the oven and a bottle of wine on the table.... and I have my multi pad and a magazine to read.. so that's me all sorted for the evening :thumb:


Sounds like you are all set mate :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> *aint you lucky *
> 
> *touch wood* they're usually good at going off.


I hope so :whistling:


----------



## Northern Lass

I still have delayed DOMS in my hamstrings from Sunday's workout... they ache really bad still


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I still have delayed DOMS in my hamstrings from Sunday's workout... they ache really bad still


Must have punished them then hun. Leg doms are painful .


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Must have punished them then hun. Leg doms are painful .


sure gave them some wally :lol:

how are you today.. did you do anything nice?


----------



## andyhuggins

I not to bad thanks. Looking forward to getting back in the gym. I had to take the youngest one rabbit to the vets cause he wasn't eating. So had some injections and some meds to give him . So just got to keep an eye on him.

Wife and eldest hitting the sales in london.

How are you doing?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> I not to bad thanks. Looking forward to getting back in the gym. I had to take the youngest one rabbit to the vets cause he wasn't eating. So had some injections and some meds to give him . So just got to keep an eye on him.
> 
> Wife and eldest hitting the sales in london.
> 
> How are you doing?


aww bless ... hope the rabbit gets better soon

hope they had a nice time shopping ..

Spent the day with my mum and my kids.... it was nice for a change. no training today


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> aww bless ... hope the rabbit gets better soon
> 
> hope they had a nice time shopping ..
> 
> Spent the day with my mum and my kids.... it was nice for a change. no training today


Thanks hun

They ain't back yet. Not a good sign :lol:

Good to see you relaxing and having a nice time :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> They ain't back yet. Not a good sign :lol:
> 
> Good to see you relaxing and having a nice time :thumb:


oh dear :lol:

thanks and you hun... kids are asleep


----------



## andyhuggins

Sure they will come in arms full :lol:

Ahh bless them.

Anything on tomorrow?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Sure they will come in arms full :lol:
> 
> Ahh bless them.
> 
> Anything on tomorrow?


pull day !! 

running tomorrow early morning  and u?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Good to see someelse staying in.
> 
> What dog have you got?


A little yorkie she's scared of her own shadow! Lol


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> I still have delayed DOMS in my hamstrings from Sunday's workout... they ache really bad still


I love this feeling


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> *pull day !! *
> 
> running tomorrow early morning  and u?


I wish :001_tt2:

Didn't know you ran. Just a quiet day then the family over for an evening meal I think.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> A little yorkie she's scared of her own shadow! Lol


AHH bless her


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> I love this feeling


I did for the first day but it feels like I have a dead leg. 



andyhuggins said:


> I wish :001_tt2:
> 
> Didn't know you ran. Just a quiet day then the family over for an evening meal I think.


yes I did a sponsor run for leukemia last year 

enjoy your meal


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> I did for the first day but it feels like I have a dead leg.
> 
> yes I did a sponsor run for leukemia last year
> 
> enjoy your meal


Yummy..every time see ur avi I don't know why but I see u power lifting...why don't u have a bash at competing in it?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I did for the first day but it feels like I have a dead leg.
> 
> yes I did a sponsor run for leukemia last year
> 
> enjoy your meal


Well done on the run total respect :thumb:

How far do you run each time and for how long?


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Yummy..every time see ur avi I don't know why but I see u power lifting...why don't u have a bash at competing in it?


I don't really fancy it but thanks anyway love


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Well done on the run total respect :thumb:
> 
> How far do you run each time and for how long?


haven't done it in a while.. :lol: we will see tomorrow


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> I don't really fancy it but thanks anyway love


Lol...fair enough!!


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> haven't done it in a while.. :lol: we will see tomorrow


Take it easy then hun. You don,t want any injuries.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 how long are you going to prep for before the show?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Take it easy then hun. You don,t want any injuries.


I will :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I will :whistling:


Your gym open or are you training at home?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Your gym open or are you training at home?


training at home tomorrow , high volume pulls 

what are you having for your meal with family...?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> training at home tomorrow , high volume pulls
> 
> Enjoy the session sweetie. Loving the high reps.
> 
> what are you having for your meal with family...?


I will have to ask the wive :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> I will have to ask the wive :lol:


typical:rolleyes:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> typical


No I meant I will have to ask the wive to come to the meal :lol:

Only joking :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 how long are you going to prep for before the show?


No idea andy really until I see this coach...I havnt a clue about all that tbh is it about 12 weeks?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> No idea andy really until I see this coach...I havnt a clue about all that tbh is it about 12 weeks?


It all depends on each person really @skye66 Going by your avi 12-16 weeks should be about right.

When you seeing your coach?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> No I meant I will have to ask the wive to come to the meal :lol:
> 
> Only joking :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> It all depends on each person really @skye66 Going by your avi 12-16 weeks should be about right.
> 
> When you seeing your coach?


End of first week in jan ..oh right yh I guessed something like that. Might even be 16 weeks tbh I struggle to get those clean definition lines so the diet is gonna need some real tweeking to understand why coz as iv said before I think even good carbs for me does me no favors ...I know I look toned on the avi and I am but in terms of competition as u know Andy it's. It not on point yet, I feel the best way to describe it is like I need pulling in tightening...it's a really thin layer covering that muscle water and fat maybe.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> End of first week in jan ..oh right yh I guessed something like that. Might even be 16 weeks tbh I struggle to get those clean definition lines so the diet is gonna need some real tweeking to understand why coz as iv said before I think even good carbs for me does me no favors ...I know I look toned on the avi and I am but in terms of competition as u know Andy it's. It not on point yet, I feel the best way to describe it is like I need pulling in tightening...it's a really thin layer covering that muscle water and fat maybe.


I like the way you are looking at things. Its all about tweeking the diet etc at the right time, so that you go onstage at just the right time. :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Just enjoying a nice cuppa


----------



## andyhuggins

Just joined up to be a dryathlete for jan. Start out as I mean to go on


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Just joined up to be a dryathlete for jan. Start out as I mean to go on


There's no doubt you can do it awesome


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks sweetie 

Once in the groove there is no coming out 

Enjoy your tea.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks sweetie
> 
> Once in the groove there is no coming out
> 
> Enjoy your tea.


Thanks I sure am enjoying it... love my tea and coffee


----------



## andyhuggins

If you are out starbucks or costa?


----------



## Northern Lass

costaaaaa! I love there coffee 'latte'

and you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Costaaaaa. They make better americanos.

Why you going to take me then :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> If you are out starbucks or costa?


Starbucks skinny cappuccino


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Costaaaaa. They make better americanos.
> 
> Why you going to take me then :whistling:


Might do... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Starbucks skinny cappuccino


I take it a skinny means semi-skimmed milk? @Skye666


----------



## Skye666

Was chatting to a friend other day about difficulties of meeting opposite sex...she said Starbucks is the place lol


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Might do... :whistling:


I can live in hope :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I take it a skinny means semi-skimmed milk? @Skye666


Yes ...allegedly less fat


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Was chatting to a friend other day about difficulties of meeting opposite sex...she said Starbucks is the place lol


Don't tell me you have trouble :confused1:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Don't tell me you have trouble :confused1:


Yep sure do..


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yes ...allegedly less fat


may as well not bother really. Go with full fat it is better for you.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yep sure do..


Are all the guys in kent blind :confused1:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> I can live in hope :whistling:


of course I will:tongue:


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Yep sure do..


This don't make sense your a beautiful lady :death:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> of course I will:tongue:


That just made my 2013 :bounce:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Are all the guys in kent blind :confused1:


Lol..I don't know I think a lot is due to I don't go out to bars etc and most of my female friends are married ... At work well I wouldn't even be thinking to meet anyone and in the gym I'm too busy doing what I do..


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol..I don't know I think a lot is due to I don't go out to bars etc and most of my female friends are married ... At work well I wouldn't even be thinking to meet anyone and in the gym I'm too busy doing what I do..


Fair point @Skye666.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 and @YummyMummy do you feel that you get enough respect in the gym?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 and @YummyMummy do you feel that you get enough respect in the gym?


The majority of the time I do but you can get the odd lad who thinks he owns the gym and it pi**e* me off , there is no excuse for ignorance.

But most of the lads are welcoming and helpful.


----------



## andyhuggins

Thats good to hear. Must admit some of the younger guys can be a bit arrogant. Soon learn thou :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 and @YummyMummy do you feel that you get enough respect in the gym?


Yh definitely most of them are scared of me lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh definitely most of them are scared of me lol


Good for you :lol:


----------



## 25434

Happy new year to y'all.


----------



## andyhuggins

@YummyMummy @skyee666 sorry for the questions just being curious.

Do you like to wear good fitting clothes to the gym or any old stuff?

My wife and daughter like to feel good in there gear.


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> Happy new year to y'all.


Happy new year @Flubs

Please to see you. Nice avi


----------



## Northern Lass

Flubs said:


> Happy new year to y'all.


Hey Luvvie..

Happy new year :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Good for you :lol:


Yes especially certain times of month when hormones are flying everywhere and I WANT THAT BENCH and in my deepest evil voice I ask...will u be training today or looking into ur iPhone for abit longer? Usually I'm frothing at the mouth too....they politely give me the bench lol


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Happy new year to y'all.


And u miss


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> @YummyMummy @skyee666 sorry for the questions just being curious.
> 
> Do you like to wear good fitting clothes to the gym or any old stuff?
> 
> My wife and daughter like to feel good in there gear.


I like stuff that fits... now I have lost weight my clothes are baggy , hoping to get some money on my birthday to treat my self to some new gym wear


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @YummyMummy @skyee666 sorry for the questions just being curious.
> 
> Do you like to wear good fitting clothes to the gym or any old stuff?
> 
> My wife and daughter like to feel good in there gear.


I'm all leggings and vest...no mid drift showing or much else too many Pervs!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yes especially certain times of month when hormones are flying everywhere and I WANT THAT BENCH and in my deepest evil voice I ask...will u be training today or looking into ur iPhone for abit longer? Usually I'm frothing at the mouth too....they politely give me the bench lol


PMSL that I would pay money to see :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> PMSL that I would pay money to see :thumb:


Lol it's not pretty any I'm like CARRIE


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I like stuff that fits... now I have lost weight my clothes are baggy , hoping to get some money on my birthday to treat my self to some new gym wear


You deserve some new gear the work you have put in.

Any outlets up your way?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I'm all leggings and vest...no mid drift showing or much else too many Pervs!


Why do guys make women feel like that. So sad.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol it's not pretty any I'm like CARRIE


That how you get a bench. Have to tell the ladies in my life that trick.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> You deserve some new gear the work you have put in.
> 
> Any outlets up your way?


yes there are some and thanks


----------



## andyhuggins

Yes my wife and daughter got some gr8 bargains in the nike shop the other day


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Why do guys make women feel like that. So sad.


I know ..but it's how it is now..even in leggings iv had comments about camel toe and monkeys forehead I had no idea what they were on about...what Noah's ark has to do with my leggings and lower region iv no idea!!!! Lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I know ..but it's how it is now..even in leggings iv had comments about camel toe and monkeys forehead I had no idea what they were on about...what Noah's ark has to do with my leggings and lower region iv no idea!!!! Lol


OMG that is totally disrespectful. What a bunch of ****s.


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> I know ..but it's how it is now..even in leggings iv had comments about camel toe and monkeys forehead I had no idea what they were on about...what Noah's ark has to do with my leggings and lower region iv no idea!!!! Lol


knob heads :cursing:


----------



## andyhuggins

another question ladies. Sorry!!!

Have you or would you attend any shows out or personal curiosity?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> another question ladies. Sorry!!!
> 
> Have you or would you attend any shows out or personal curiosity?


I would for deffo... no need to apologise silly billy


----------



## andyhuggins

Maybe look at attending some in 2014 then?


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> another question ladies. Sorry!!!
> 
> Have you or would you attend any shows out or personal curiosity?


I do, every year. About 3 or 4. They give me inspiration, but equally make me realise that I don't really put quite enough effort in myself, lol...they ing and yang of seeing a show.....how about you Andy?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Maybe look at attending some in 2014 then?


I wouldn't know which ones to go to but i'll def make it goal for the new year


----------



## andyhuggins

Which shows @Flubs ?

Yeah I used to compete up until a few years back. But still attend them. Looking at going again in 2014 as an O50 :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I wouldn't know which ones to go to but i'll def make it goal for the new year


Depends if you want to see nattys or assisted. Let me know?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Depends if you want to see nattys or assisted. Let me know?


Both


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Both


Let me look at the feds sites to see when the shows close to you are.


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> Which shows @[Redacted] ?
> 
> lol:


I usually go to Bognor and Portsmouth, then do the centrals and the finals ooooop norrfff in October November time. The other year I went to the natty ones in Exeter etc as I had a friend competing there...


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> I usually go to Bognor and Portsmouth, then do the centrals and the finals ooooop norrfff in October November time. The other year I went to the natty ones in Exeter etc as I had a friend competing there...


Porsmouth is an epic show!!!

I have competed in exeter myself :thumb:

Nice to see you going to the shows :thumb:


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> Porsmouth is an epic show!!!
> 
> I have competed in exeter myself :thumb:
> 
> Nice to see you going to the shows :thumb:


Have done for the past 3 or 4 years...I enjoy them and I've met some great people at them.....and I usually treat myself to some Udos if there is any going cheap..


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Let me look at the feds sites to see when the shows close to you are.


That would be awesome thanks


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> Have done for the past 3 or 4 years...I enjoy them and I've met some great people at them.....and I usually treat myself to some Udos if there is any going cheap..


Gottta love the udos :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> That would be awesome thanks


My pleasure


----------



## andyhuggins

@YummyMummy there is 1 in yorkshire in may. Good natty comp.


----------



## Northern Lass

I'm not very good at staying up late I may fall asleep I'm not ignoring you guys so happy new year just incase x


----------



## andyhuggins

Happy New Year hun :beer:


----------



## Northern Lass

:beer:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Happy New Year hun :beer:


I think I may turn in I can't keep eyes open lol night all xx


----------



## andyhuggins

Nite hun. You had an epic year. You should be proud :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Well I have enjoyed this thread this year people.

A lot of ups and downs but all in all good fun.

Lets all have a HAPPY NEW YEAR :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

All the best to everyone in 2014... :clap: :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

I am back... :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Classicone said:


> All the best to everyone in 2014... :clap: :thumb:


Happy new year Classicone..warmest wishes for 2014. X


----------



## Classic one

Flubs said:


> Happy new year Classicone..warmest wishes for 2014. X


And you too Flubs like wise.... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> All the best to everyone in 2014... :clap: :thumb:


Wow mate! Where did you come from?

Thought you'd gone and left us!

Alright mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy new year everyone.


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Happy new year everyone.


Hey there Dirk...I couldn't find your journal this morning when I was doing the rounds .....I truly hope that 2014 brings you good things and that this dratted meunière thing will give you a break...x


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> I usually go to Bognor and Portsmouth, then do the centrals and the finals ooooop norrfff in October November time. The other year I went to the natty ones in Exeter etc as I had a friend competing there...


My friend competes in Portsmouth she came 3 rd in Britain this year!!! In BB.


----------



## Skye666

Happy new year all.....here's to a great 2014

I'm off to take my old neighbor for a coffee poor old boy lost his wife last year in jan to cancer...he's about 90 and annoying! But stilll lol I'm sure the coffee won't be right!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Happy new year guys! All the best!


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Happy new year all.....here's to a great 2014
> 
> I'm off to take my old neighbor for a coffee poor old boy lost his wife last year in jan to cancer...he's about 90 and annoying! But stilll lol I'm sure the coffee won't be right!!!


Your a star for doing that Skye bless him


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Flubs said:


> Hey there Dirk...I couldn't find your journal this morning when I was doing the rounds .....I truly hope that 2014 brings you good things and that this dratted meunière thing will give you a break...x


cheers Flubs. It hasn't had any entries in it for the last few weeks I'm afraid. Hopefully that'll change over the next eek or so. x


----------



## biglbs

Happy New year to you all guys,may it bring all the good things and none of the bad.


----------



## Laurieloz

biglbs said:


> Happy New year to you all guys,may it bring all the good things and none of the bad.


 @biglbs @Dirk McQuickly @Skye666 @mrssalvatore Anyone else who I didn't see yesterday.....

ALL THE BEST for 2014. Hope yous and your loved ones have a great year. :thumb:

12 midday and I've only just surfaced mg:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> @biglbs @Dirk McQuickly @Skye666 @mrssalvatore Anyone else who I didn't see yesterday.....
> 
> ALL THE BEST for 2014. Hope yous and your loved ones have a great year. :thumb:
> 
> 12 midday and I've only just surfaced mg:


I was up a hour ago... :-/ no hangover !! Yay!! Bonus!! (Didn't drink that much tbh)

Hope you have a lovely new year! Xx


----------



## 25434

Laurieloz

I saw what you wrote, then deleted.

I wish you well for 2014.


----------



## Laurieloz

Flubs said:


> Laurieloz
> 
> I saw what you wrote, then deleted.
> 
> I wish you well for 2014.


Thanks Flubs.

I actually deleted my post later on also....I thought better of it!

Likewise, have a good year. Despite our disagreements, I have been reading your posts and following your fine journal (has it gone now?) regularly.

Best wishes


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks Flubs.
> 
> I actually deleted my post later on also....I thought better of it!
> 
> Likewise, have a good year. Despite our disagreements, I have been reading your posts and following your fine journal (has it gone now?) regularly.
> 
> Best wishes


It's locked but I believe it's still around


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

Feeling good now after a large black coffee, watching some Michael Caine tribute on TV.

Without making excuses, I awoke late due to fatigue - four days solid training takes a toll. But yes, I did have a bit to drink last night also!

I thought about a good, long walk today but it's vile outside. So I'll stay in.

Thing is, I start climbing walls if I don't get any fresh air. Hopefully it will become dry later!

Enjoy your day everyone.


----------



## Greshie

Happy New Year everybody

Wet and miserable here too, so staying in the dry and warm this afternoon!


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> @YummyMummy there is 1 in yorkshire in may. Good natty comp.


Awesome... will have to look into it soon


----------



## Laurieloz

Aaaaarrrrghh!  :cursing:

Wish I could train today!

The gym's shut, it's horrible outside and I don't know what to do with myself  mg:

Anyone else feeling like this? :huh:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Happy New Year everybody
> 
> Wet and miserable here too, so staying in the dry and warm this afternoon!


It's vile where I am gresh. I'm taking the opportunity to have a bit of a clear out, did a bit of cardio, blah de blahhhh....hope tomorrow picks up I'm going stir crazeeeeeee.....


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> @biglbs @Dirk McQuickly @Skye666 @mrssalvatore Anyone else who I didn't see yesterday.....
> 
> ALL THE BEST for 2014. Hope yous and your loved ones have a great year. :thumb:
> 
> 12 midday and I've only just surfaced mg:


You too laurieloz


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Aaaaarrrrghh!  :cursing:
> 
> Wish I could train today!
> 
> The gym's shut, it's horrible outside and I don't know what to do with myself  mg:
> 
> Anyone else feeling like this? :huh:


Yes!!!

It's been a long day and still a way to go.....mustn't grumble though I guess as my gym was only shut Xmas day and today, il be back in there tomoz and happy to get back to norm.


----------



## Laurieloz

Flubs said:


> It's vile where I am gresh. I'm taking the opportunity to have a bit of a clear out, did a bit of cardio, blah de blahhhh....hope tomorrow picks up I'm going stir crazeeeeeee.....


This weather is driving me crackers....I'm tearing at the wallpaper with my fingernails and trying to drown the tropical fish for kicks!


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Yes!!!
> 
> It's been a long day and still a way to go.....mustn't grumble though I guess as my gym was only shut Xmas day and today, il be back in there tomoz and happy to get back to norm.


Abso-bloody-lutely!! It can't come soon enough:thumbup1:


----------



## raptordog

Christ that got messy..... :whistling:










Not be doing that for another year...thank you very much.... :lol:

Back to the gym Friday....full cardio session, get the blood coursing back through the old veins.

Then back into full swing Monday smashing the iron.......


----------



## 25434

raptordog said:


> Christ that got messy..... :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not be doing that for another year...thank you very much.... :lol:


Oh gawwwwd that made me laugh....hurrr hurrr..happy new year to ya.....


----------



## raptordog

Flubs said:


> Oh gawwwwd that made me laugh....hurrr hurrr..happy new year to ya.....


Thanks Flubs....and the same to you, all the best to you and yours... 

Got to admit I had a really good time spent with my 2 boys (even thought it did get messy lol), not so much

boys really these days, they are all grown up 22 and 19 year, got jobs/cars and girlfriends.

But they are still my babies and best mates lol..... :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> It's vile where I am gresh. I'm taking the opportunity to have a bit of a clear out, did a bit of cardio, blah de blahhhh....hope tomorrow picks up I'm going stir crazeeeeeee.....


Spent the afternoon doing a new financial spread sheet for 2014, working out income and expenditure and savings !


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Spent the afternoon doing a new financial spread sheet for 2014, working out income and expenditure and savings !


wow your organised gresh :thumb:

I leave all that stuff to my OH


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> wow your organised gresh :thumb:
> 
> I leave all that stuff to my OH


been spending a bit of money recently so need to know where I am ....


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> been spending a bit of money recently so need to know where I am ....


Yes def a good idea hun


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all 

Weather is rubbish here. raining and gales!!!!!


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all
> 
> Weather is rubbish here. raining and gales!!!!!


Not so great here either, windy and wet ... and I have a pile of ironing looking at me !


----------



## andyhuggins

Can you build up the will power to do it mate?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Can you build up the will power to do it mate?


dunno .... despite getting to bed fairly early and sober last night, didn't really sleep very well (I'm blaming the dog!) so am feeling a bit tired ... however perhaps I'll get a spurt of energy once my dinner goes down !


----------



## Skye666

Rain and winds here too...it's getting on my nerves now had enough of it!

Roll on gym In the morning I'm thinking legs :thumbup1:

Inept it's packed with all the new resolution lot ..makes me smile they usually have brand new trainers and come feb no where to be seen. I heard today on the radio the average time span for resolutions is 7 days after this...they no longer exist.


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Spent the afternoon doing a new financial spread sheet for 2014, working out income and expenditure and savings !


Oh god, bleeeeeuuuuuuurrrrgggghhhhhhhhh.........my eyes hurt terribly reading that....:laugh:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Not so great here either, windy and wet ... and I have a pile of ironing looking at me !


Ohmigawwwwwwwd, bleuuuuurrrrrggg...oh! Already done that one...hurrrr hurrrr....:laugh: avanugg. ((((((0))))))))


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Oh god, bleeeeeuuuuuuurrrrgggghhhhhhhhh.........my eyes hurt terribly reading that....:laugh:





Flubs said:


> Ohmigawwwwwwwd, bleuuuuurrrrrggg...oh! Already done that one...hurrrr hurrrr....:laugh: avanugg. ((((((0))))))))


these are things that simply have to get done!


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> these are things that simply have to get done!


This is true...however I reserve the right to throw myself on the floor and weep buckets at the very thought of having to do both of those things...:laugh: thou art wise dear gershwinium. X


----------



## Laurieloz

Well it turned out okay in the end.

My grandkids turned up so I've been mucking about with them and being used as a punchbag and a doormat. Great fun:crying:

@raptordog Glad you enjoyed your night out with your boys. Payback time from them for all the help and advice they got from you as they learned about life:thumbup1:

Nice chillout time with the missus now. I've got a couple of Christmas ales to sup - Rosey Nosey and Bah Humbug....my wife says those names are psuedonyms for me! :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Enjoy them mate :beer:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Enjoy them mate :beer:


Thanks Andy, how's your day been?

I think most of us on here have been scratching about for things to do. The weather's to blame, along with the gyms being closed!


----------



## andyhuggins

Quiet one mate. Weather is shocking. Were going to have a family dinner but the eldest's family got a bug thing, so put it off till the weekend.

What ever does mrs ll mean :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Hey everyone.


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Well it turned out okay in the end.
> 
> My grandkids turned up so I've been mucking about with them and being used as a punchbag and a doormat. Great fun:crying:
> 
> @raptordog Glad you enjoyed your night out with your boys. Payback time from them for all the help and advice they got from you as they learned about life:thumbup1:
> 
> Nice chillout time with the missus now. I've got a couple of Christmas ales to sup - Rosey Nosey and Bah Humbug....my wife says those names are psuedonyms for me! :whistling:


I am just enjoying a nice bottle of Pumpkin... :beer:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> I am just enjoying a nice bottle of Pumpkin... :beer:


I don't know that one, mate.

Is that a beer or wine?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Hey everyone.


Hey hun 



Classicone said:


> I am just enjoying a nice bottle of Pumpkin... :beer:


New one on me mate :confused1:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> I don't know that one, mate.
> 
> Is that a beer or wine?


Its a beer Loz done by Wychwood breweries...


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Hey hun
> 
> New one on me mate :confused1:


No Andy my old mans had a few left from Halloween time, Its one of those seasonal beers.... :clap:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Its a beer Loz done by Wychwood breweries...


Golly! I should have been familiar with it then. Must be a special Halloween ale then. The Christmas beers I've got are both from Wychwood too. Nice products. The wonderful Hobgoblin is one of their finest:beer:


----------



## Classic one

Hello you lot , Nice to be back on here after having a break and gaining some fatness...


----------



## Laurieloz

Oh no! I've just remembered that some of these peeps are just embarking on their "Dry January" mg:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Oh no! I've just remembered that some of these peeps are just embarking on their "Dry January" mg:


Dry January but its always bloody raining Loz...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classicone said:


> Hello you lot , Nice to be back on here after having a break and gaining some fatness...


Good to see you back mate :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> This is true...however I reserve the right to throw myself on the floor and weep buckets at the very thought of having to do both of those things...:laugh: * thou art wise dear gershwinium*. X


if only more people realised ... sighs :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Dry January but its always bloody raining Loz...


It's thoroughly fkn awful mate. I haven't been out of the house today.

Gym's open tomorrow so back to normal


----------



## Northern Lass

Well ive had an eventful evening... my brother came out today to me and my family


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> Well ive had an eventful evening... my brother came out today to me and my family


Good for him... how old is he?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> It's thoroughly fkn awful mate. I haven't been out of the house today.
> 
> Gym's open tomorrow so back to normal


When you back to work mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Well ive had an eventful evening... my brother came out today to me and my family


Respect to him.


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Good for him... how old is he?


18


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> 18


That took some bottle.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> That took some bottle.


he told me first then I said I would go round tonight and support him


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> When you back to work mate?


I was due back tonight but I thought b0ll0cks to that and booked two days off.

So Sunday night mate


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> he told me first then I said I would go round tonight and support him


Good for you hun. You were there when he needed you


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I was due back tonight but I thought b0ll0cks to that and booked two days off.
> 
> So Sunday night mate


Don't blame you mate :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> I was due back tonight but I thought b0ll0cks to that and booked two days off.
> 
> So Sunday night mate


good for you :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

YummyMummy said:


> 18


A very brave thing to do, even nowadays ... so good for him


----------



## Northern Lass

I think I was more nervous for him than he was...


----------



## andyhuggins

Ahh bless you. How did they take it? if you mind me asking.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Ahh bless you. How did they take it? if you mind me asking.


they were quiet... so I am not sure.. prob just shock.


----------



## andyhuggins

Well he has done the difficult bit now. Just give them time to take it in really.


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> he told me first then I said I would go round tonight and support him


Was it a surprise or have you had an inkling about him before?

Whatever, well done on him and I hope his family and friends give him support:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Was it a surprise or have you had an inkling about him before?
> 
> Whatever, well done on him and I hope his family and friends give him support:thumbup1:


oh, I knew.. a long time ago.


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> oh, I knew.. a long time ago.


You know, Vicky...when I read your first post on this I thought you meant he "came out" in all this bad weather to visit you:laugh:

I was thinking what the big deal about getting a bit wet was!

Daft ol' LaurieLoz strikes again! :wacko:


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> You know, Vicky...when I read your first post on this I thought you meant he "came out" in all this bad weather to visit you:laugh:
> 
> I was thinking what the big deal about getting a bit wet was!
> 
> Daft ol' LaurieLoz strikes again! :wacko:


oh dear....



:lol: :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> oh dear....
> 
> View attachment 143140
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Night all xxx


----------



## dt36

YummyMummy said:


> Well ive had an eventful evening... my brother came out today to me and my family


He's still the same person, in or out. Good for him.


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Night all xxx


Night hun. Speak soon.


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Dry and sunny here at last (for now), I need to get out.

Going for a Pull session at the gym this morning, followed by an ear syringe later on.

Nothing else much to report so have a nice day y'all


----------



## Greshie

Morning all ... quick swoosh by before work... bank holiday here so shop is open 10-4

Quite decent weather wise this morning but not supposed to last 

Hope everyone has a good day and catch up later


----------



## hometrainer

Morning all it's my first day /night off since 16th december so i'm going to put my feet up and not do much for a while .

have yourselves a great day


----------



## 25434

hometrainer said:


> Morning all it's my first day /night off since 16th december so i'm going to put my feet up and not do much for a while .
> 
> have yourselves a great day


U too...relaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax


----------



## Northern Lass

Morning

Fasted HIIT done... time to relax ... going to aldi in the afternoon

Enjoy your day all


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

oo. all the kids out today. the misses and I went into leicester for a bit of shopping. Got myself a north face parks, pair of levis and a lyle and scott polo, all at knock down prices. happy days.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> oo. all the kids out today. the misses and I went into leicester for a bit of shopping. Got myself a north face parks, pair of levis and a lyle and scott polo, all at knock down prices. happy days.


Fantastic mate.

Nice bit of leisure time. Can't beat it!


----------



## mrssalvatore

More bad weather alerts coming in for tomorrow night  when will it end!!


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> More bad weather alerts coming in for tomorrow night  when will it end!!


Had enough of it all, haven't you?!

All this rain and floods and we haven't had snow yet!

I understand the South West is gonna get a battering this time:mellow:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> Had enough of it all, haven't you?!
> 
> All this rain and floods and we haven't had snow yet!
> 
> I understand the South West is gonna get a battering this time:mellow:


Yes I'm sulking ....massively!! I want snow!!!


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> More bad weather alerts coming in for tomorrow night  when will it end!!


Oh no... I dont think its going to ever end.. and its been so nice today


----------



## mrssalvatore

YummyMummy said:


> Oh no... I dont think its going to ever end.. and its been so nice today


Yeah... Due to start Friday night so they say


----------



## Laurieloz

Snow is okay as long as there's not too much. When the temperature stays freezing for weeks, that is depressing.

And then it suddenly gets warmer, it all thaws and we get floods again.

Can't win!


----------



## Laurieloz

Evening all,

Just a quick word because this battery's almost flat!

Had a terrific gym session today, all my strength exercises of the past few days paying off. Made the first entry of 2014 in my revised journal.

Cooking my chicken now for the next week's meals and ready for a quiet night in.

Catch up with you all later when my daft phone is charged!

Have a good evening


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just a quick word because this battery's almost flat!
> 
> Had a terrific gym session today, all my strength exercises of the past few days paying off. Made the first entry of 2014 in my revised journal.
> 
> Cooking my chicken now for the next week's meals and ready for a quiet night in.
> 
> Catch up with you all later when my daft phone is charged!
> 
> Have a good evening


Haven't you got a laptop or tablet hun?


----------



## 25434

mrssalvatore said:


> Yeah... Due to start Friday night so they say


Shurrup dr. Doom and gizzahug hug....  ((((((0)))))))))

Hurrr hurrrrr...it's only water.......

Waits for fist to come through PC and grasp ones neck firmly.....:laugh: Just Aving a muck...


----------



## Greshie

Just supposed to be windy here with a bit of rain ............... to add to an already saturated ground!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Flubs said:


> Shurrup dr. Doom and gizzahug hug....  ((((((0)))))))))
> 
> Hurrr hurrrrr...it's only water.......
> 
> Waits for fist to come through PC and grasp ones neck firmly.....:laugh: Just Aving a muck...


lol we keep losing bits of roof and bits of fence! Don't think my house will stand much more battering lol

But the hug sounds lovely


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Haven't you got a laptop or tablet hun?


 No. Desperate isn't it!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

mrssalvatore said:


> More bad weather alerts coming in for tomorrow night  when will it end!!


about march I reckon. Only just getting started!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Dirk McQuickly said:


> about march I reckon. Only just getting started!


Joy!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> Joy!!


Ends in March...then we get the April showers!


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all


Evening Mr. Huggins, sir! :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Evening Mr. Huggins, sir! :thumbup1:


How are you Mr L :cool2:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all


Evening


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Evening


How goes it?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> How are you Mr L :cool2:


Oh top hole, squire. Jolly hockey sticks


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Evening


Good evensong to you too, O Yumsome one!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Oh top hole, squire. Jolly hockey sticks


You on that real ale again sir!!! :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Good evensong to you too, O Yumsome one!


Hardly Yumsome... but thanks anyways 



andyhuggins said:


> How goes it?


Its going good and you?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Hardly Yumsome... but thanks anyways
> 
> Its going good and you?


Yeah I am good thanks.


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Hardly Yumsome... but thanks anyways
> 
> Its going good and you?


I'm feeling a bit silly tonight:wacko:

Don't know why! :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I am good thanks.


Good man. What's been happening today for you mate?


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> I'm feeling a bit silly tonight:wacko:
> 
> Don't know why! :whistling:


what have you been taking? :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> what have you been taking? :lol:


:laugh: Nothing. I'm just happy (for a change, some would say).


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Good man. What's been happening today for you mate?


Not a lot really mate. Caught up with some old mates.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Not a lot really mate. Caught up with some old mates.


That's good. Nice to have a chinwag with old buddies sometimes. Were they at the gym?


----------



## andyhuggins

No I am not back at the gym till monday. They were some old work mates and some guys I used to train with :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> Morning
> 
> Fasted HIIT done... time to relax ... going to aldi in the afternoon
> 
> Enjoy your day all


Evening Vicky  ...... just a bit of advice if I may, noticed you use Aldi, to be honest I have never

been in, always seem to end up at either Asda/ Tesco or the coop as they are nearer my daily

route. Think I might be a creature of habit too.... :lol:

Was just wondering how you find their fresh meat range, read on here a lot rate it over the bigger

supermarket giants and been told this from a few other people too.

What do you think to the quality and how reflective is this to the price and servings..... thanks x


----------



## 25434

@Skye666....just in case you're wondering? Nuts immi....im in.....I mime.......soon! :laugh:

@chris27......hey buddie...big big happy new year to you, my Ickle puggies, the cows, the chickens and any other beasties that nay have moved in since we last chatted...  . I wish the wind in your sails and the pavement coming up to meet ya on every step...xx avanugg((((00)))))..


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Evening Vicky  ...... just a bit of advice if I may, noticed you use Aldi, to be honest I have never
> 
> been in, always seem to end up at either Asda/ Tesco or the coop as they are nearer my daily
> 
> route. Think I might be a creature of habit too.... :lol:
> 
> Was just wondering how you find their fresh meat range, read on here a lot rate it over the bigger
> 
> supermarket giants and been told this from a few other people too.
> 
> What do you think to the quality and how reflective is this to the price and servings..... thanks x


One word... 'awesome'

I get 1kg for 6.89 -chicken and the breasts are really nice... 

yes the meat range is very good and cheap , never had any problems with it 

I save £20-00 a week going to aldi


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> One word... 'awesome'
> 
> I get 1kg for 6.89 -chicken and the breasts are really nice...
> 
> yes the meat range is very good and cheap , never had any problems with it
> 
> I save £20-00 a week going to aldi


Many thanks for that Vicky I shall give it a try..... there is one in our town but its

a bit out of the way for me to get to, plus someone said that the opening times

where shorter than normal supermarket, will check the times on the net.

Sure sound like its worth the extra effort...so I will be giving it a whirl for sure.... Thanks for that....


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Many thanks for that Vicky I shall give it a try..... there is one in our town but its
> 
> a bit out of the way for me to get to, plus someone said that the opening times
> 
> where shorter than normal supermarket, will check the times on the net.
> 
> Sure sound like its worth the extra effort...so I will be giving it a whirl for sure.... Thanks for that....


your welcome... hopefully in the future i will be trying musclefood


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> your welcome... hopefully in the future i will be trying musclefood


I have toyed with the idea of musclefoods too, A few guys I know rate them very highly.

The only thing with me is I don't like buying in bulk, Im a funny old sod with the matter as

I have no sense of smell which can lead to problems as you can imagine lol....


----------



## andyhuggins

Do you find that affects your sense of taste to @raptordog ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

apologies if this has been gone over before, haven't been round much the last couple of weeks, but did everyone see this - http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03ncggy/Never_Mind_the_Baubles_Xmas_77_with_the_Sex_Pistols/

if not, go and watch it now.


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> I have toyed with the idea of musclefoods too, A few guys I know rate them very highly.
> 
> The only thing with me is I don't like buying in bulk, Im a funny old sod with the matter as
> 
> I have no sense of smell which can lead to problems as you can imagine lol....


Can your partner smell them for you :lol:

I'll let you know what they're like once I have placed an order with them 

Thanks for the reps btw


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> apologies if this has been gone over before, haven't been round much the last couple of weeks, but did everyone see this - http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03ncggy/Never_Mind_the_Baubles_Xmas_77_with_the_Sex_Pistols/
> 
> if not, go and watch it now.


Agree great watch mate.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Do you find that affects your sense of taste to @raptordog ?


Certainly does Andy... but above all it affects appetite big time....read up on it and one of

the biggest cravings for food is caused by our sense of smell....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Certainly does Andy... but above all it affects appetite big time....read up on it and one of
> 
> the biggest cravings for food is caused by our sense of smell....


Yeah not being able to smell it must take the edge off the taste.


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> Can your partner smell them for you :lol:
> 
> I'll let you know what they're like once I have placed an order with them
> 
> Thanks for the reps btw


I'm home alone at the moment lol...but Im working on it ...... :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> I'm home alone at the moment lol...but Im working on it ...... :lol:


Bet theres 100s of barnsley lasses queuing outside for you


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> Bet theres 100s of barnsley lasses queuing outside for you


100s.......I wouldn't got that far lol...the problems not so much getting one.....its getting the right one..... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> @Skye666....just in case you're wondering? Nuts immi....im in.....I mime.......soon! :laugh:
> 
> @chris27......hey buddie...big big happy new year to you, my Ickle puggies, the cows, the chickens and any other beasties that nay have moved in since we last chatted...  . I wish the wind in your sails and the pavement coming up to meet ya on every step...xx avanugg((((00)))))..


Cheers mi dear! :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> 100s.......I wouldn't got that far lol...the problems not so much getting one.....its getting the right one..... :lol:


I am sure you will pick one soon mate


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> apologies if this has been gone over before, haven't been round much the last couple of weeks, but did everyone see this - http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03ncggy/Never_Mind_the_Baubles_Xmas_77_with_the_Sex_Pistols/
> 
> if not, go and watch it now.


I saw it mate and I was utterly dumbfounded at not having heard about it before. A bit if a revelation it was!

I don't know if I should say much more as some of the guys here may want to watch it....but what a surprisingly weird and wonderfully nice gesture the Sex Pistols did that night.

I'll leave it there for now.

Pleased you saw it, Dirk:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Exaclty @Laurieloz


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Exaclty @Laurieloz


A great programme.

I'm reading a book at the mo while Mrs. LL watches her rubbish on tv.

I'll be back later on


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> I saw it mate and I was utterly dumbfounded at not having heard about it before. A bit if a revelation it was!
> 
> I don't know if I should say much more as some of the guys here may want to watch it....but what a surprisingly weird and wonderfully nice gesture the Sex Pistols did that night.
> 
> I'll leave it there for now.
> 
> Pleased you saw it, Dirk:thumb:


my sentiments exactly. there's been countless doccos about the punk movement. Although I always watch them out of interest, they never tell me anything I didn't already know. It's so refreshing to get a new bit of insight. And what a lovely story. And boy could they play!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> A great programme.
> 
> I'm reading a book at the mo while Mrs. LL watches her rubbish on tv.
> 
> I'll be back later on


I'll be here mate


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

just found these photos of me and my old band online! must be 30 years ago.


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> just found these photos of me and my old band online! must be 30 years ago.
> 
> View attachment 143160
> View attachment 143161


What music did you play mate?


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> A great programme.
> 
> I'm reading a book at the mo while Mrs. LL watches her rubbish on tv.
> 
> I'll be back later on


You mean your not watching the new series of benidorm?? Shock...how could you.


----------



## Northern Lass

Its that time of year now... you need to stop that crap food binge and.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> What music did you play mate?


well, it was liverpool, about 1987. Bit funky, bit west coast garagey (a la 13th floor elevators, seeds, etc,), bit velvets, bit pretentious! other bands on that day included the la's and the stone roses. you get the idea!


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> well, it was liverpool, about 1987. Bit funky, bit west coast garagey (a la 13th floor elevators, seeds, etc,), bit velvets, bit pretentious! other bands on that day included the la's and the stone roses. you get the idea!


Yep know where you are coming from


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> Yep know where you are coming from


we did a stonking version of 'what goes on' as an encore. If anyone would let us.


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> we did a stonking version of 'what goes on' as an encore. If anyone would let us.


I would have loved to of heard it.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> I would have loved to of heard it.


maybe for the first 5 minutes or so


----------



## andyhuggins

Do you still play mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

raptordog said:


> I have toyed with the idea of musclefoods too, A few guys I know rate them very highly.
> 
> The only thing with me is I don't like buying in bulk, Im a funny old sod with the matter as
> 
> I have no sense of smell which can lead to problems as you can imagine lol....


I've bought from @MuscleFood quite a few times. I really rate them. Price wise, they're comparable with the cheapest you'll find in sainsbury's, but it's of far superior quality.


----------



## Northern Lass

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've bought from @MuscleFood quite a few times. I really rate them. Price wise, they're comparable with the cheapest you'll find in sainsbury's, but it's of far superior quality.


Thanks Dirk


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> Do you still play mate?


A little bit Andy. Still got a few guitars knocking around the place, but every time i get on one the kids are all over it! Similarly with my turntables and mixer - all gathering dust to a large extent! How about you? do you play at all?


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> A little bit Andy. Still got a few guitars knocking around the place, but every time i get on one the kids are all over it! Similarly with my turntables and mixer - all gathering dust to a large extent! How about you? do you play at all?


No something I wish I had learnt to be honest.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> No something I wish I had learnt to be honest.


never too late mate. you could be bashing out simple chords in a week. then you can play a huge amount of your favourite tunes, I guarantee you!


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks for that mate. Just seems so hard to do.

I may well give the brother -in-law a ring as he plays.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks for that mate. Just seems so hard to do.
> 
> I may well give the brother -in-law a ring as he plays.


i guarantee you could play A,D and E within a day. Play them with some fluidity in 3 days. There's all your blues canon right there. Obviously, you're not going to get up on stage but for your own enjoyment you can then start yodelling along. What's to lose?


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds very tempting now mate. I will txt them and see if we can get together maybe.

Don't know about the yodelling thou :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> my sentiments exactly. there's been countless doccos about the punk movement. Although I always watch them out of interest, they never tell me anything I didn't already know. It's so refreshing to get a new bit of insight. And what a lovely story. And boy could they play!


A revelation I think.

I'm itching to talk more about it.

If nobody here objects by tomorrow, we can maybe discuss this amazing documentary more


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> A revelation I think.
> 
> I'm itching to talk more about it.
> 
> If nobody here objects by tomorrow, we can maybe discuss this amazing documentary more


In for this one mate. Roll on tomorrow


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> You mean your not watching the new series of benidorm?? Shock...how could you.


You've gotta be joking Skye?!

Why on Earth would I want to watch that? mg: 

Each to...etc.


----------



## alpha alkylated

Turned 46 Last November after teens as comp lifter and decades on and off BB'ing

Live lifting and the life 18st plus and can still see abs under a bit of front belly fat 

Still difficult to stop myself saying to newb - that's **** firm in UR lift mate- but I've learnt to keep quiet over the past 4 years since back

Oh and for the record IMHO gear is all pretty much sh&t UGL stuff we wouldn't have touched back in the day....WTF is PIP -good gear never hurts ( with the exception of acetates)


----------



## Laurieloz

I was missing for a couple of hours earlier as I received a book from Ebay this morning and wanted to start reading it..

@Freeby0 recommended it on a thread a week or so ago.

It's called "The Damage Done", a true story by Warren Fellowes who was caught drug trafficking and he ended up in a Thai prison.

I've read a quarter of it straight off. It's compelling and proving to be unputdownable!

Anyone else here read it?


----------



## andyhuggins

No can't say I have mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> No can't say I have mate.


I got it for 99p. £1.50 postage mind.

But I put it down to chat to you guys because I'm a nice fella! :rolleye:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I got it for 99p. £1.50 postage mind.
> 
> But I put it down to chat to you guys because I'm a nice fella! :rolleye:


Thanks mate. Bless you.

You heard from @Classicone ?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate. Bless you.
> 
> You heard from @Classicone ?


He appeared on here last night briefly I saw.

No mate, I know as much as you.

I reckon he will show up soon as he can


----------



## Laurieloz

alpha alkylated said:


> Turned 46 Last November after teens as comp lifter and decades on and off BB'ing
> 
> Live lifting and the life 18st plus and can still see abs under a bit of front belly fat
> 
> Still difficult to stop myself saying to newb - that's **** firm in UR lift mate- but I've learnt to keep quiet over the past 4 years since back
> 
> Oh and for the record IMHO gear is all pretty much sh&t UGL stuff we wouldn't have touched back in the day....WTF is PIP -good gear never hurts ( with the exception of acetates)


Hi mate, pleased to make your acquaintance.

I don't know anytbing about gear, etc myself but others might.


----------



## andyhuggins

OH well what will be will be.

You training tomorrow?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> OH well what will be will be.
> 
> You training tomorrow?


I am mate. Making the most of the hols. Legs. I'd go right now if I could!

You training mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I am mate. Making the most of the hols. Legs. I'd go right now if I could!
> 
> You training mate?


Love the enthusiasm mate 

No not till monday for me mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Love the enthusiasm mate
> 
> No not till monday for me mate.


No harm in having a rest mate.

* Have you noticed I'm quicker on my phone now?

I'm on the site via Tapatalk.

Only glitch is that it doesn't show the notification quotes and when I went back to the proper site format, there were 27 likes and 24 quotes to go through!! :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> No harm in having a rest mate.
> 
> * Have you noticed I'm quicker on my phone now?
> 
> I'm on the site via Tapatalk.
> 
> Only glitch is that it doesn't show the notification quotes and when I went back to the proper site format, there were 27 likes and 24 quotes to go through!! :lol:


Yeah just giving the cns a rest mate.

Come to mention it mate you are pretty snappy now.

WTF is tapatalk?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah just giving the cns a rest mate.
> 
> Come to mention it mate you are pretty snappy now.
> 
> WTF is tapatalk?


It's an app that you can put on for £2.99. You can add sites to it from a range and UK-M is on the list.

When you use it to post, it's a lot quicker, but you don't see as much info as on the usual format.

I'm also able to put pictures on from Google images that I can't normally do on my phone.

I think it's well worth it for users like me who only have a phone to visit the site

Pointless for mosy of you normal people with a laptop or a tablet.


----------



## andyhuggins

Ahh right thanks mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

Andy, this isn't directed at you in any way but do you drink much in an evening?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Andy, this isn't directed at you in any way but do you drink much in an evening?


Of course it is directed at me laurie. 

Why do you ask?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Of course it is directed at me laurie.
> 
> Why do you ask?


No it isn't mate, honestly.

I ask because since I've been off work I'm drinking about four cans of beer every night because, simply, I'm just chilling out.

In a way I'm glad I work nights to keep me off the booze!

It might have made a good topic earlier on with everybody else here.


----------



## mrssalvatore

We've had a bottle between us or around two cans maybe three... This past week or so... Not a frequent drinker the last drink was October


----------



## andyhuggins

Fair play mate. This xmas break had about 3 days of drinking to be honest.

When i was on nights thou i used to have 1 day over the weekend to have a couple to chill just like you are.

 Sorry big man crossed wires I think


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> We've had a bottle between us or around two cans maybe three... This past week or so... Not a frequent drinker the last drink was October


How are you lady?


----------



## raptordog

Hey guys nothing wrong with a beer or two..... :thumb:

As long as its in moderation and does not affect your general well being and others and your general

functional role in life.....I say wot the hell.....


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> How are you lady?


Bored! Need my school runs and order back to the house  and the mr back to work before I shoot him 

Other than that am great

How are Youuuu ??


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Hey guys nothing wrong with a beer or two..... :thumb:
> 
> As long as its in moderation and does not affect your general well being and others and your general
> 
> functional role in life.....I say wot the hell.....


Wise words mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play mate. This xmas break had about 3 days of drinking to be honest.
> 
> When i was on nights thou i used to have 1 day over the weekend to have a couple to chill just like you are.
> 
> Sorry big man crossed wires I think


No no mate, it's me that should say  I just barged in with it!

Hi @mrssalvatore Did we wake you up with all our chattering?


----------



## mrssalvatore

raptordog said:


> Hey guys nothing wrong with a beer or two..... :thumb:
> 
> As long as its in moderation and does not affect your general well being and others and your general
> 
> functional role in life.....I say wot the hell.....


watched the 50 most shocking diet and exercise thing tonight!! EVERYONE TAKE NOTE drinking one or two is good for your emotional and social well being and can help you physically relax

Hahahah we have a excuse now


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> No no mate, it's me that should say  I just barged in with it!
> 
> Hi @mrssalvatore Did we wake you up with all our chattering?


  no... In bed but not sleeping I was treated to a most welcome half 11 lay in this morning .... Now I can't sleep!


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Bored! Need my school runs and order back to the house  and the mr back to work before I shoot him
> 
> Other than that am great
> 
> How are Youuuu ??


I am good thanks. Can't wait to get back to the gym on monday.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> I am good thanks. Can't wait to get back to the gym on monday.


Ditto!! Although it's Tuesday for me :-/ bloody teacher training days ...pfffft....


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> no... In bed but not sleeping I was treated to a most welcome half 11 lay in this morning .... Now I can't sleep!


Haha same here actually. I'm wide awake!

And it seems @raptordog is too! Hi mate! 

Actually, I think it's only 'cos it's Christmas that I'm drinking this much....normal holidays I don't bother.

Plus, my training hasn't suffered at all.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> Haha same here actually. I'm wide awake!
> 
> And it seems @raptordog is too! Hi mate!
> 
> Actually, I think it's only 'cos it's Christmas that I'm drinking this much....normal holidays I don't bother.
> 
> Plus, my training hasn't suffered at all.


I've done what I can training wise but NEEDED the break and wind down


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Ditto!! Although it's Tuesday for me :-/ bloody teacher training days ...pfffft....


Why do they do that after a break :cursing:


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> watched the 50 most shocking diet and exercise thing tonight!! EVERYONE TAKE NOTE drinking one or two is good for your emotional and social well being and can help you physically relax
> 
> Hahahah we have a excuse now


I saw that rubbish as I was reading my book earlier.

Hear what they were saying about people who go to the gym.

Can you believe their ignorance!?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Why do they do that after a break :cursing:


F**k knows .. It messes everything up 



Laurieloz said:


> I saw that rubbish as I was reading my book earlier.
> 
> Hear what they were saying about people who go to the gym.
> 
> Can you believe their ignorance!?


I know I was sat colouring (as you do) lol kept glancing up with the raised eyebrow casually thinking what the f**k are you lot taking!?

The pooping ones was rather amusing though


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> I am good thanks. Can't wait to get back to the gym on monday.


I'm hitting a cadio session tomorrow thats all Andy...get the blood flowing and flush out the toxins.

Be back in full swing Monday....bring it on...can not wait...system rested...good to go...

always get good gains after a lay off.....


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> I've done what I can training wise but NEEDED the break and wind down


Ditto. The break has given me encouragement for some fantastic training sessions though


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> F**k knows .. It messes everything up
> 
> I know* I was sat colouring (as you do) lol* kept glancing up with the raised eyebrow casually thinking what the f**k are you lot taking!?
> 
> The pooping ones was rather amusing though


An artist in the making then?


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> I'm hitting a cadio session tomorrow thats all Andy...get the blood flowing and flush out the toxins.
> 
> Be back in full swing Monday....bring it on...can not wait...system rested...good to go...
> 
> always get good gains after a lay off.....


Just gave your cns post a go and feel raring to go mate thanks :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> An artist in the making then?


I have a art diploma thank you very much mr 

Srs!


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> An artist in the making then?


Wish I had a colouring book:whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> I have a art diploma thank you very much mr
> 
> Srs!


  Didnt realise the time. I thoight you were colouring with the kids and meant one of those was the budding artist. :sad:


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Just gave your cns post a go and feel raring to go mate thanks :thumb:


It worked for me over the years mate......always do take at least 6 full weeks a year off... 

Let me know how you go on monday....am sure you will tear the gym apart.... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> It worked for me over the years mate......always do take at least 6 full weeks a week...
> 
> Let me know how you go on monday....am sure you will tear the gym apart.... :thumb:


I will for sure mate. Thanks :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Didnt realise the time. I thoight you were colouring with the kids and meant one of those was the budding artist. :sad:


Lol nope my colouring book... And felts I got bought for Christmas hehe!! I'm a big kid at heart and he knows I need something "to do" to keep me occupied or I start cleaning!

And I'm not cleaning for a few days! So there!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope you enjoy the them :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm going now fellas, the wife came downstairs and gave me daggers because I was on my phone nattering (she doesn't use the net!).

I'll go back to my book and wish you goodnight.

I've enjoyed this tonight.

Oh...Andy thanks for the rep, but I know you didn't mean any harm with your comment mate:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Goodnight mate


----------



## mrssalvatore

Goodnight guys!

Andy it's fine no need for the apology rep!  x


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Goodnight guys!
> 
> Andy it's fine no need for the apology rep!  x


Goodnight lady. Thanks  x


----------



## chris27

Flubs said:


> @Skye666....just in case you're wondering? Nuts immi....im in.....I mime.......soon! :laugh:
> 
> @chris27......hey buddie...big big happy new year to you, my Ickle puggies, the cows, the chickens and any other beasties that nay have moved in since we last chatted...  . I wish the wind in your sails and the pavement coming up to meet ya on every step...xx avanugg((((00)))))..


Hi Flubs I really hope you have a good new year to and hope you had a lovely xmas , hope everything is well with ya .........all the animals are doing well ill have to get a pic of my wee pigs up for ya to see sometimes i get them mixed up with the pugs lol Have a great day flubs 

And thank you very much for the mention


----------



## Trophy1200

Well came into Bodybuilding late after being champion triathlete. Knew I needed to keep in shape and was going well, diet spot on, making good progress over 8 months. 75 - 88kilo @@ 5' 9" probably metabolism slowed too. 3 weeks ago, fell down stairs. Broke shoulder. Operation and all that. Basically come on here to learn, for friendship and support and hopefully keep you guys posted about recovery. First post. Thanks.


----------



## Greshie

Morning all

Woken up at 5am by one hell of a storm, rain lashing the windows and thunder :w00t: .... now it's just windy!

Legs session shortly then waiting in for my new all singing dancing tv ... oh and tax return day too... they owe me!

Hope everyone's feet are dry !


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Morning all
> 
> Woken up at 5am by one hell of a storm, rain lashing the windows and thunder :w00t: .... now it's just windy!
> 
> Legs session shortly then waiting in for my new all singing dancing tv ... oh and tax return day too... they owe me!
> 
> Hope everyone's feet are dry !


Morning greshie its bloody windy here to im sick of it now . Hope you have a good leg session I done legs yesterday and boy dont I know it this morning its all good lol . Its nice when the tax man owes you money every little helps ..........Have a great day g-man even tho the weather is shlte


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Just a quick hello as I'm going back to sleep.

A late chatting session on here last night and after that I was reading my book. When I looked at the clock it was 2.35am!

I also have a few aches and pains from slouching in an armchair for four hours!

I need to be feeling good for a legs session later on too.

@chris27 Looking forward to some farm animal pics on here soon...oink oink!

Have a great day all


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> You've gotta be joking Skye?!
> 
> Why on Earth would I want to watch that? mg:
> 
> Each to...etc.


Haha...how I guessed u might say that!


----------



## Skye666

Having a read through this thread ...jeez what's all this nonesense about taking breaks from training, and eating all the rubbish coz it's Xmas nono: naughty people! NO NEED! ...rant over


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Having a read through this thread ...jeez what's all this nonesense about taking breaks from training, and eating all the rubbish coz it's Xmas nono: naughty people! NO NEED! ...rant over


we were all on a bulk :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Having a read through this thread ...jeez what's all this nonesense about taking breaks from training, and eating all the rubbish coz it's Xmas nono: naughty people! NO NEED! ...rant over


Morning Skye.

Well from my side I've been eating healthily as normal but only drinking more because I'm off work.

I've also done some of the best training since I"ve been on the site.

So no guilt from me.


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> we were all on a bulk :whistling:


Lol...oh good well I will enjoy watching u all on a cut!


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Morning Skye.
> 
> Well from my side I've been eating healthily as normal but only drinking more because I'm off work.
> 
> I've also done some of the best training since I"ve been on the site.
> 
> So no guilt from me.


Il let u off then laurieloz ..have to say I havnt even had a mince pie  I think 2 glasses of wine the whole 2 weeks mind u I just like the taste of alcohol if I'm honest I'd rather suck a lemon it tastes the same to me.


----------



## Laurieloz

No cutting for me. Those days are long gone in my priorities list.

Just keeping fit and healthy. I'm happy with that at my age.


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Il let u off then laurieloz ..have to say I havnt even had a mince pie  I think 2 glasses of wine the whole 2 weeks mind u I just like the taste of alcohol if I'm honest I'd rather suck a lemon it tastes the same to me.


I commend you on that Skye. You have excellent self-control, but then it's different for you and guys like @andyhuggins who are training for comps.

Well done on that but we all train for different reasons.

I'm eating loads of chicken at the moment, drinking lots of green tea and getting plenty of rest.

I've also devised a training plan which should work in conjunction with my problems of working nights.

My journal explains all this


----------



## Northern Lass

Well I've more or less been good, lost the 2lbs I put on during xmas... 

Had eggs this morning but only the yolk... and no stomach ache


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Having a read through this thread ...jeez what's all this nonesense about taking breaks from training, and eating all the rubbish coz it's Xmas nono: naughty people! NO NEED! ...rant over


  I really did need a break Skye am worked to the bone


----------



## hometrainer

I'm on my winter bulk followed by sping bulk summer and autum bulk


----------



## Freeby0

Laurieloz said:


> I was missing for a couple of hours earlier as I received a book from Ebay this morning and wanted to start reading it..
> 
> @Freeby0 recommended it on a thread a week or so ago.
> 
> It's called "The Damage Done", a true story by Warren Fellowes who was caught drug trafficking and he ended up in a Thai prison.
> 
> I've read a quarter of it straight off. It's compelling and proving to be unputdownable!
> 
> Anyone else here read it?


How you getting on with it? Get "Youve got nothing coming" By Jimmy Learner... also a great book.. probably better tbh. Bigger book too.


----------



## Laurieloz

Freeby0 said:


> How you getting on with it? Get "Youve got nothing coming" By Jimmy Learner... also a great book.. probably better tbh. Bigger book too.


It's a harrowing but very good read, mate. Thanks for the recommendation.

I read the first 86 pages in one go last night and ended up going to bed at nearly 3.30 this morning!

I've got a few books to start actually but I'm always open to new suggestions to check out.

What's the Jimmy Learner book about?


----------



## Freeby0

Laurieloz said:


> It's a harrowing but very good read, mate. Thanks for the recommendation.
> 
> I read the first 86 pages in one go last night and ended up going to bed at nearly 3.30 this morning!
> 
> I've got a few books to start actually but I'm always open to new suggestions to check out.
> 
> What's the Jimmy Learner book about?


Yeah i bet mate i got millions.. christmas n all that. Its another real story about a bloke who ended up in jail with some unique characters .. its gruesome but at times amazingly funny... if you think the damage done is hard to put down this one is on another level !


----------



## Laurieloz

Freeby0 said:


> Yeah i bet mate i got millions.. christmas n all that. Its another real story about a bloke who ended up in jail with some unique characters .. its gruesome but at times amazingly funny... if you think the damage done is hard to put down this one is on another level !


...I've made a note on my 'wants' list:thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> Well I've more or less been good, lost the 2lbs I put on during xmas...
> 
> Had eggs this morning but only the yolk... and no stomach ache


Wit wooooo at ur avi!!!! U look bloody amazing girl...good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Wit wooooo at ur avi!!!! U look bloody amazing girl...good work :thumbup1:


Thanks sweetie.... and look at yours  niceeeeee glutes :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks sweetie.... and look at yours  niceeeeee glutes :thumb:


Lol I as getting bored of the front view! And thanx.

Was trying to add some pics I took today to my profile but iv no idea how there's no option for it :confused1:


----------



## 25434

Skyeeeeeeeeee...........nice avi missis.......blimey, it's all happening, yums getting her slimline look out, your glutes and hammies...berrrrluddie Nora! I better pull me finger out.....haha


----------



## Northern Lass

Flubs said:


> Skyeeeeeeeeee...........nice avi missis.......blimey, it's all happening, yums getting her slimline look out, your glutes and hammies...berrrrluddie Nora! I better pull me finger out.....haha


and then.....

there is a nice pair of legs there  ........... quad separation I can seee wooop  - I think I need to pull my finger out


----------



## raptordog

By god..... :bounce: ...........Steady with all these new avi,s girls......blood pressure is 160/ 110 here..... :lol:


----------



## 25434

raptordog said:


> By god..... :bounce: ...........Steady with all these new avi,s girls......blood pressure is 160/ 110 here..... :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> By god..... :bounce: ...........Steady with all these new avi,s girls......blood pressure is 160/ 110 here..... :lol:


Reckon they've all been at the cooking sherry again.................. 

Mind you I'm almost feeling chipper tonight, new Smart TV arrived at 5pm today and after an hour of tearing my hair out wondering why I couldn't get it to connect to my freesat box, finally managed it (just change the source, simples  .... if the e-manual had said anything about doing that!) need a dongle to link to my wifi and have yet to connect my laptop directly to the TV ... it can see it but thats as far as it goes!


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> Reckon they've all been at the cooking sherry again..................
> 
> Mind you I'm almost feeling chipper tonight, new Smart TV arrived at 5pm today and after an hour of tearing my hair out wondering why I couldn't get it to connect to my freesat box, finally managed it (just change the source, simples  .... if the e-manual had said anything about doing that!) need a dongle to link to my wifi and have yet to connect my laptop directly to the TV ... it can see it but thats as far as it goes!


Don't know what they have been on Grehie...but they are all looking mighty fine and

hats off to them they have done a fantastic job...they should all be very proud. :thumb:

For networking the Tv to the router you mite be better of using powerline adaptors mate, wireless dongles are ok

but not the most stable of things, especially when it comes to streaming live tv etc....


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Reckon they've all been at the cooking sherry again..................
> 
> Mind you I'm almost feeling chipper tonight, new Smart TV arrived at 5pm today and after an hour of tearing my hair out wondering why I couldn't get it to connect to my freesat box, finally managed it (just change the source, simples  .... if the e-manual had said anything about doing that!) need a dongle to link to my wifi and have yet to connect my laptop directly to the TV ... it can see it but thats as far as it goes!


 :laugh:


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Skyeeeeeeeeee...........nice avi missis.......blimey, it's all happening, yums getting her slimline look out, your glutes and hammies...berrrrluddie Nora! I better pull me finger out.....haha


Lol...flubs u have a good set of quads there...u know I struggle to get that..mehhhh ....right extra leg extentions!


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> By god..... :bounce: ...........Steady with all these new avi,s girls......blood pressure is 160/ 110 here..... :lol:


Lol...oh no ...have a sit down


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Don't know what they have been on Grehie...but they are all looking mighty fine and
> 
> hats off to them they have done a fantastic job...they should all be very proud. :thumb:
> 
> For networking the Tv to the router you mite be better of using powerline adaptors mate, wireless dongles are ok
> 
> but not the most stable of things, especially when it comes to streaming live tv etc....


first time I'd heard of these .................... ! :laugh:


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Lol...oh no ...have a sit down


Just eaten 5 sticks of celery to try and get it under control....... :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Just eaten 5 sticks of celery to try and get it under control....... :lol:


urghhhh!! hate celery how can you eat that stuff


----------



## raptordog

YummyMummy said:


> urghhhh!! hate celery how can you eat that stuff


I know, if horrible stuff but I cant find the holland and barret herbal rose hip tables.....:laugh:


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> first time I'd heard of these .................... ! :laugh:


We sell and fit them all the time, they are really fast/ reliable and they are plugs and play.

Used to be expensive but they have come down in price these days..... 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=powerline+adaptors


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Lol...[Redacted] u have a good set of quads there...u know I struggle to get that..mehhhh ....right extra leg extentions!


Thanks. My legs weren't that great before I started but my two fave workouts are legs and back....when I do leg exits, I tend to do 3x3, with feet pointed out, feet pointed in, and straight ahead, also finish off with single leg exts, light weights but big reps..ouch....and not to show off but my leg press weight is anything from 200 to 300kg...so that helps.....


----------



## Skye666

..damn good :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> We sell and fit them all the time, they are really fast/ reliable and they are plugs and play.
> 
> Used to be expensive but they have come down in price these days.....
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=powerline+adaptors


Cheers I shall take a look !


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Cheers I shall take a look !


I can't help you with technical stuff gresh, sorry....can just about get the tv to switch on..pft....hurrr hurrr.....sounds very flash though, what u have.....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> I can't help you with technical stuff gresh, sorry....can just about get the tv to switch on..pft....hurrr hurrr.....sounds very flash though, what u have.....


will be when it's all going properly !


----------



## 25434

@chris27........puggies and piggies! Oh boy! I love that....get the kettle on, I'm swimming over to have a look.....should be there in about 7 months... :wacko: :laugh:


----------



## mark_star

wow glad I dropped in here tonight, Skye, Yummy and Flubs, top night. All looking great, you've def been putting in the work


----------



## Northern Lass

mark_star said:


> wow glad I dropped in here tonight, Skye, Yummy and Flubs, top night. All looking great, you've def been putting in the work


Thanks for your kind words....

Think thats me done for today... shattered .. Night All xx


----------



## dt36

BLOODY HELL... All looking good girls. Well done.

Well I'm sitting down now to watch Bad Grandpa now after spending the night sorting the garage out. Weather here is stinking, most peoples Sky boxes and routers have blown and one house has caught fire from the lightening storms.


----------



## roadwarrior

I have a complaint.

@Skye666 your Avi is too small. :whistling:


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Lol I as getting bored of the front view! And thanx.
> 
> Was trying to add some pics I took today to my profile but iv no idea how there's no option for it :confused1:


I think you have to make an album first and then you can add pictures to it.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

It's getting rather hot in here to night with all these new avi's, is this really the 45+ thread! I must come in here more often lol


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> I think you have to make an album first and then you can add pictures to it.


Arrrr il do that then...u can see it in its full largeness


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Ken Hutchinson said:


> It's getting rather hot in here to night with all these new avi's, is this really the 45+ thread! I must come in here more often lol


agree some lovely pics for all tendencies


----------



## Northern Lass

Flubs said:


> Thanks. My legs weren't that great before I started but my two fave workouts are legs and back....when I do leg exits, I tend to do 3x3, with feet pointed out, feet pointed in, and straight ahead, also finish off with single leg exts, light weights but big reps..ouch....and not to show off but my leg press weight is anything from 200 to 300kg...so that helps.....


wow  that is some achievement :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Morning all 

Didn't get up 'till 9am .. sooooooooooo lazy! and my hamstrings ache !

Another dreich day here, housework this morning then shopping this afternoon, may look for those powerline adapters so I can connect my TV to the wifi ... also need a new rotary airer (not that anything can be hung outside at the moment) ..........

Really ought to clear out the garage, but I'm not going to the tip in this weather!

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

Raining where you are too then @Greshie I don't blame you for not wanting to venture out. I've sent the missus out shopping instead. Anyway, she's better at it than me!

I'm here putting three massive Asda bags-for-life worth of bills, documents through my shredder.

They belong to my step daughter and have accumulated in a heap around their house for the last four years!

They are not exactly what you would call houseproud and my wife went round there last night to try to tidy things up.

The problem is that my step daughter has been admitted to hospital. She has a rare complaint called Hypertension something-or-other and yesterday had to have a massive injection into her spine to relieve brain pressure. She may have gone blind.

She needs a new 'shunt' inserting into her side tomorrow also.

Her husband has to work and so we will be looking after the little ones (three and one year old) all day and they will be sleeping tonight too.

It's what we are for I guess. Anything to help out.

As for me going to the gym, I'm hoping I can get out for a couple of hours later on.

Have a good day all


----------



## dt36

Well my phone got thumped by the storms last night, but I think we've got off very lightly. Mate who lives about 300 yards away from me seems to be have been the focal point for the hit last night, as a lot of people in the immediate area have had various electrical issues. Guess it's the skip and Curry's for me this morning.

Mrs T was just on The Book of Face and this is what he has just stated:

Lightning hit our house last night, blew and frazzled sockets off the wall.

It blew our 3 TVs up including our new smart tv and my 42 inch in my room and the baby's DVD/tv in the bedroom, our f5 box frazzled, ruined & 3 sky had boxes ruined, we have no phones lines, no broadband, no incoming tv signals cos all the cables are fried


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Well my phone got thumped by the storms last night, but I think we've got off very lightly. Mate who lives about 300 yards away from me seems to be have been the focal point for the hit last night, as a lot of people in the immediate area have had various electrical issues. Guess it's the skip and Curry's for me this morning.
> 
> Mrs T was just on The Book of Face and this is what he has just stated:
> 
> Lightning hit our house last night, blew and frazzled sockets off the wall.
> 
> It blew our 3 TVs up including our new smart tv and my 42 inch in my room and the baby's DVD/tv in the bedroom, our f5 box frazzled, ruined & 3 sky had boxes ruined, we have no phones lines, no broadband, no incoming tv signals cos all the cables are fried


Jesus mate, that's a nightmare. Must have been terrifying for you all! Are you all okay?

Can you claim this sort of thing on insurance, or is it down as an Act of God?

Whatever, hope it's "only" material things and that this bloody weather hasn't caused too much damage to your house.

Bet you can't wait for the sunshine of Dubai...is the whole family emigrating?


----------



## perrypower

Ill be 57 in April, but it gets harder every year


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> Well my phone got thumped by the storms last night, but I think we've got off very lightly. Mate who lives about 300 yards away from me seems to be have been the focal point for the hit last night, as a lot of people in the immediate area have had various electrical issues. Guess it's the skip and Curry's for me this morning.
> 
> Mrs T was just on The Book of Face and this is what he has just stated:
> 
> Lightning hit our house last night, blew and frazzled sockets off the wall.
> 
> It blew our 3 TVs up including our new smart tv and my 42 inch in my room and the baby's DVD/tv in the bedroom, our f5 box frazzled, ruined & 3 sky had boxes ruined, we have no phones lines, no broadband, no incoming tv signals cos all the cables are fried


Your poor neighbour! but it could have been a great deal worse ... at least the lightning didn't start a fire ...

But it has reminded me I should really dig out my power surge adapters and start using them again


----------



## dt36

Laurieloz said:


> Jesus mate, that's a nightmare. Must have been terrifying for you all! Are you all okay?
> 
> Can you claim this sort of thing on insurance, or is it down as an Act of God?
> 
> Whatever, hope it's "only" material things and that this bloody weather hasn't caused too much damage to your house.
> 
> Bet you can't wait for the sunshine of Dubai...is the whole family emigrating?


All well thanks, Loz. The damage stated above was at a mates house, mine was just our phones.

I was sorting out my stuff in the garage and I heard the bang while also the girls screaming. They were in the living room and said the room shook and turned blue when the phone lit itself up. Luckily that's all that got damaged. Had to go over my Mams then to sort her ringing house alarm out. They phoned my mobile thinking that they had an intruder, bless them. Seems like the main impact was about 300 yards away and it came down everyones phone lines, as there is a lot of activity on Facebook now stating that Smart TVs, X boxes, modems and phones are damaged.

Yes, be nice for some nicer weather in Dubai on Monday. Will be going on my own initially, as I will be in a hotel while starting the job and then look for an apartment. Wife is going to fly over every 5 weeks initially as her Dad has a terminal illness. If and when the inevitable happens, she can then take up to a 3 year career break in her job and work for the same company as myself.


----------



## Laurieloz

perrypower said:


> Ill be 57 in April, but it gets harder every year


It sure does mate. We just have to remember that we can't train in the same way as we used to and adapt our strengths accordingly.

Eat wisely, keep to a training programme and don't miss too many days!


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> Your poor neighbour! but it could have been a great deal worse ... at least the lightning didn't start a fire ...
> 
> But it has reminded me I should really dig out my power surge adapters and start using them again


My brother's mate has power surge adaptors, but his Sattelite, TV and X box got blown. He says that it's only on the TVs HDMI lead circuit though and he thinks it came down his dish.

Two houses about four miles down the Valley got hit and caught fire. It was crazy here for a while as it was hailstoning with thunder and lightening. Never seen that before.

We've been very lucky in our house, with just the phone getting damaged.


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> My brother's mate has power surge adaptors, but his Sattelite, TV and X box got blown. He says that it's only on the TVs HDMI lead circuit though and he thinks it came down his dish.
> 
> Two houses about four miles down the Valley got hit and caught fire. It was crazy here for a while as it was hailstoning with thunder and lightening. Never seen that before.
> 
> We've been very lucky in our house, with just the phone getting damaged.


ah that wouldn't help me then as I'm satellite also ... and thinking about it power surge adapters probably couldn't stop a direct lightening hit.....


----------



## Greshie

perrypower said:


> Ill be 57 in April, but it gets harder every year


yey someone older than me ...................... just!


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> All well thanks, Loz. The damage stated above was at a mates house, mine was just our phones.
> 
> I was sorting out my stuff in the garage and I heard the bang while also the girls screaming. They were in the living room and said the room shook and turned blue when the phone lit itself up. Luckily that's all that got damaged. Had to go over my Mams then to sort her ringing house alarm out. They phoned my mobile thinking that they had an intruder, bless them. Seems like the main impact was about 300 yards away and it came down everyones phone lines, as there is a lot of activity on Facebook now stating that Smart TVs, X boxes, modems and phones are damaged.
> 
> Yes, be nice for some nicer weather in Dubai on Monday. Will be going on my own initially, as I will be in a hotel while starting the job and then look for an apartment. Wife is going to fly over every 5 weeks initially as her Dad has a terminal illness. If and when the inevitable happens, she can then take up to a 3 year career break in her job and work for the same company as myself.


Hope it works out well for you mate, and eventually for your family too. It will certainly be an experience.

And you can leave this awful weather behind!


----------



## Laurieloz

Evening all.

Finished a good Push session earlier, my eighth training day of the holidays.

Preparing for the onslaught of both grandkids anytime. Looking after them overnight.

And for the first time in ages, I've started a Gen Con thread. It's about books.

I may be around later. Have an enjoyable evening


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey Guys hope you are all good?

@YummyMummy @Skye666 and @Flubs DAAAAAM Ladies you are looking good. Congrats on the hard work :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hey Guys hope you are all good?
> 
> @YummyMummy @Skye666 and @Flubs DAAAAAM Ladies you are looking good. Congrats on the hard work :thumb:


All good andy hope u are too.....and cheers


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Hey Guys hope you are all good?
> 
> @YummyMummy @Skye666 and @Flubs DAAAAAM Ladies you are looking good. Congrats on the hard work :thumb:


evening... all good here and u :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> All good andy hope u are too.....and cheers


I am good thanks lady. Praise where it is due 



YummyMummy said:


> evening... all good here and u :thumb:


I am good thanks. Just popped into your log


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> My brother's mate has power surge adaptors, but his Sattelite, TV and X box got blown. He says that it's only on the TVs HDMI lead circuit though and he thinks it came down his dish.
> 
> Two houses about four miles down the Valley got hit and caught fire. It was crazy here for a while as it was hailstoning with thunder and lightening. Never seen that before.
> 
> We've been very lucky in our house, with just the phone getting damaged.


Glad ur all ok.....it's awful when it's out of our hands quite frightening.

Damn Dubai sounds amazing...here's to ur fab future :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> I am good thanks lady. Praise where it is due
> 
> I am good thanks. Just popped into your log


Thought you might  :whistling:

Thanks andy


----------



## andyhuggins

Does anyone do swimming for their cv?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Does anyone do swimming for their cv?


not really into swimming... don't get me wrong I don't mind water , I find it boring


----------



## andyhuggins

I can't even swim :whistling:

I was just wondering as my OH loves it.

Mind you she loves triathalons.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> I can't even swim :whistling:
> 
> I was just wondering as my OH loves it.
> 
> Mind you she loves triathalons.


wow... has she took part in many events?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yes quite a few to be honest. Havinga rest, so none this year as her knees and achilles require some attention.

So basically very little running.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Yes quite a few to be honest. Havinga rest, so none this year as her knees and achilles require some attention.
> 
> So basically very little running.


Good for her :thumb: she must be very fit to do triathlons.. serious hard work


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah it is a lot of hard and long work but she loves it TBH


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah it is a lot of hard and long work but she loves it TBH


Least she is keeping fit and well


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Least she is keeping fit and well


She is doing that.

just going to do a duathalon. So just no running


----------



## hometrainer

hope you all have a great weekend i'll be working till around 6am sunday looking forward to my bed and a day off.Then back to training and sorting out a bit better diet for 2014


----------



## Skye666

Evening all....swimming urghhhh swear word for me! Cold, wet, annoying kids in pool, verrucas yuk...no way lol


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm hopelessly uncoordinated.

I can do breaststroke enough to get me out of trouble, but I'm just pushing with my arms - my legs just kick about all over the place!


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Evening all....swimming urghhhh swear word for me! Cold, wet, annoying kids in pool, verrucas yuk...no way lol





Laurieloz said:


> I'm hopelessly uncoordinated.
> 
> I can do breaststroke enough to get me out of trouble, but I'm just pushing with my arms - my legs just kick about all over the place!


I'm not keen either ... hate getting water in my ears and eyes..........


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> I'm not keen either ... hate getting water in my ears and eyes..........


It's odd really because when I'm on holiday abroad I'm always in the pool.

I get a bit panicky in the sea though....I like to wear a snorkel to keep an eye on anything swimming around with nasty teeth. Or if it's made of jelly!


----------



## roadwarrior

Just saw this on Youtube.

One for @Skye666


----------



## Laurieloz

roadwarrior said:


> Just saw this on Youtube.
> 
> One for @Skye666


She's awesome. Must have a b/f index of about 6! mg:


----------



## Classic one

So hows the folk on here then..


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> So hows the folk on here then..


Happy New Year 

Am fine ta just getting ready for this week's first workout !

Hope you are good too? !


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> Just saw this on Youtube.
> 
> One for @Skye666


Raaaaaa. She's my fave hottie....that body! ...I can try lol


----------



## Skye666

Classicone said:


> So hows the folk on here then..


Good thanx.... Welcome back havnt seen u for a while.

The sun is out in kent!!! Hooorah I'm in need of this vitamin D


----------



## Classic one

Skye666 said:


> Good thanx.... Welcome back havnt seen u for a while.
> 
> The sun is out in kent!!! Hooorah I'm in need of this vitamin D


Hello Skye , Its only been a week and a couple of days....

And yes we have some sun too but it is a bit chilly.....:eek:


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Happy New Year
> 
> Am fine ta just getting ready for this week's first workout !
> 
> Hope you are good too? !


Hi Greshie ..Happy New Year to you matey..


----------



## Northern Lass

Classicone said:


> So hows the folk on here then..


Good thanks and you mark?


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> Good thanks and you mark?


Hi Yummy Yes I am just feeling fine and dandy.... :clap:

Your looking well I see from your Avi...


----------



## Northern Lass

Classicone said:


> Hi Yummy Yes I am just feeling fine and dandy.... :clap:
> 
> Your looking well I see from your Avi...


Thanks mark.. getting there slowly but surely


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> Thanks mark.. getting there slowly but surely


I managed to put on a couple of pounds over the silly season and now ill have to shift it.... :innocent:


----------



## Laurieloz

Morning all.

As Mark has said, the Hull weather isn't so bad today.

The grandkids are going home soon after being with us overnight.

I will try to get some sleep in advance this afternoon. Back to work tonight after almost two weeks blissful relaxation!

Have a good day all!


----------



## Northern Lass

Classicone said:


> I managed to put on a couple of pounds over the silly season and now ill have to shift it.... :innocent:


I did too but I think it was water as I've lost it.

You'll loose once you start training again


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Morning all.
> 
> As Mark has said, the Hull weather isn't so bad today.
> 
> The grandkids are going home soon after being with us overnight.
> 
> I will try to get some sleep in advance this afternoon. Back to work tonight after almost two weeks blissful relaxation!
> 
> Have a good day all!


Yes Loz but I stand corrected where I am in Hull its coming in crap.... :thumbdown:

Jusy been looking around for all my stuff that's needed to start my course on Monday, so it will help me get my CSCS ticket...


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> I did too but I think it was water as I've lost it.
> 
> You'll loose once you start training again


I hope so Yummy as I can feel the fatness when putting on my socks and tying my boots , my face just gose bright red and I have to take a deep breath before I bend over...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Yes Loz but I stand corrected where I am in Hull its coming in crap.... :thumbdown:
> 
> Jusy been looking around for all my stuff that's needed to start my course on Monday, so it will help me get my CSCS ticket...


That sounds good mate. It's the CITB board isn't it?

Do you need to pass a Health & Safety Environment course as well?

Anyways, where yiu get your green card there should be a lot more job opportunities available with any luck:thumbup1:

You're right about the weather...another gloomy grey afternoon!


----------



## hometrainer

Laurieloz said:


> That sounds good mate. It's the CITB board isn't it?
> 
> Do you need to pass a Health & Safety Environment course as well?
> 
> Anyways, where yiu get your green card there should be a lot more job opportunities available with any luck:thumbup1:
> 
> You're right about the weather...another gloomy grey afternoon!


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> That sounds good mate. It's the CITB board isn't it?
> 
> Do you need to pass a Health & Safety Environment course as well?
> 
> Anyways, where yiu get your green card there should be a lot more job opportunities available with any luck:thumbup1:
> 
> You're right about the weather...another gloomy grey afternoon!


Loz it like a Health and safety passport you need these things now a days but the Government do give them FREE to certain people...

Loz I don't need a Green card mate I was born here..

And I hope I get something out of it...


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz it like a Health and safety passport you need these things now a days but the Government do give them FREE to certain people...
> 
> Loz I don't need a Green card mate I was born here..
> 
> And I hope I get something out of it...


Haha. Course you were mate. Ignore me:whistling:

Good luck with it


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. Course you were mate. Ignore me:whistling:
> 
> Good luck with it


Cheers Loz

I enjoyed my brake from everything for a week and just did what I wanted, ate and drank what I wanted but now Its have fun at my gym when I make up my mind which to use.... :confused1:

Then we have started packing up and getting rid of stuff we don't need as we move on the 19th of this month....

I have to go to our new gaff to empty my man cave to get my car in... :clap:

Started taking my creatine even though I am not at a gym as yet....

OTHER than that its going to be a good month I think... :confused1:


----------



## roadwarrior

The "New Year Resolution mob" has ascended on my gym. :sad:


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Raaaaaa. She's my fave hottie....that body! ...I can try lol


Here's Bella Falconi.

What do you think?


----------



## Classic one

roadwarrior said:


> The "New Year Resolution mob" has ascended on my gym. :sad:


Well most of them will be gone by the end of January... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

roadwarrior said:


> Here's Bella Falconi.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 143270


Are you stupid what do I think.... :drool:


----------



## roadwarrior

@Skye666

Bella Falconi training legs with emphasis on quads:


----------



## Northern Lass

roadwarrior said:


> Here's Bella Falconi.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> View attachment 143270


oooo I want her abs 

Thanks @roadwarrior subscribed to her youtube channel


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Cheers Loz
> 
> I enjoyed my brake from everything for a week and just did what I wanted, ate and drank what I wanted but now Its have fun at my gym when I make up my mind which to use.... :confused1:
> 
> Then we have started packing up and getting rid of stuff we don't need as we move on the 19th of this month....
> 
> I have to go to our new gaff to empty my man cave to get my car in... :clap:
> 
> Started taking my creatine even though I am not at a gym as yet....
> 
> OTHER than that its going to be a good month I think... :confused1:


A very busy month by the sound if things, Mark. Hope the move goes as smoothly as it's possible for you.

You'll have to try and fit in the gym as and when you can - though moving house will shift those Christmas pounds I guess!


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> oooo I want her abs
> 
> Thanks @roadwarrior subscribed to her youtube channel


DONT be greedy you have your own, You just haven't found them as yet...But soon.. :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

roadwarrior said:


> The "New Year Resolution mob" has ascended on my gym. :sad:


It's a little like that at my gym too...lots of fatties who've never set foot in a gym before.

I'm fully up for people making an effort to train and keep themselves fit, but you just know that in a couple of months time the vast percentage will quit!

And then there's the students coming back....bedlam! mg:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> A very busy month by the sound if things, Mark. Hope the move goes as smoothly as it's possible for you.
> 
> You'll have to try and fit in the gym as and when you can - though moving house will shift those Christmas pounds I guess!


Loz that Gym the one your at seems the one for me as paying £5 per week at Peak dose not seen cost effective to me...


----------



## roadwarrior

YummyMummy said:


> oooo I want her abs
> 
> Thanks @roadwarrior subscribed to her youtube channel


Follow her on Facebook as well as she posts up vids that doesn't make it to Youtube.

There's one up at the moment and she's in top shape.


----------



## Northern Lass

Classicone said:


> DONT be greedy you have your own, You just haven't found them as yet...But soon.. :thumb:


I hope they're there lol


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz that Gym the one your at seems the one for me as paying £5 per week at Peak dose not seen cost effective to me...


Do it mate.

Go and have a look, I think you'll like it. :thumbup1:

It's about time we actually met too!


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> @Skye666
> 
> Bella Falconi training legs with emphasis on quads:


Brilliant ..I actually do all of them on leg day except the squats


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Brilliant ..I actually do all of them on leg day except the squats


I've seen a video of her doing lunges whilst holding a (what looked like) a 20Kg plate above her head.

Never seen this before. Give it a try.

I love how she unlocks the bar on the smiths machine with her feet. :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> I've seen a video of her doing lunges whilst holding a (what looked like) a 20Kg plate above her head.
> 
> Never seen this before. Give it a try.
> 
> I love how she unlocks the bar on the smiths machine with her feet. :thumb:


Yep I do hat too with a 15 tho lol.....and yes ..the men are not happy when I do those on smith machine..fair enough I Spose but it hits the glutes and hams better..I have a sorter tho coz if that foot slips....youwwwch! Lol


----------



## Skye666

Sorter???? I meant spotter oops


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys and girls hope I find you all well?


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Yep I do hat too with a 15 tho lol.....and yes ..the men are not happy when I do those on smith machine..fair enough I Spose but it hits the glutes and hams better..I have a sorter tho coz if that foot slips....youwwwch! Lol


I thought it looked a bit scary too.

How do you hook the bar back with just your feet?


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> I thought it looked a bit scary too.
> 
> How do you hook the bar back with just your feet?


No that's why I have someone there to help me with it as it's damn dangerous not to lol


----------



## andyhuggins

I like the idea of doing lunges with the plate above the head.

@skyee666 is it harder than using db's or a bb?


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening everyone.. how are we all tonight?

Just got kids to bed... My DS was not a happy little man tonight, there was no pleasing him .


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> I like the idea of doing lunges with the plate above the head.
> 
> @skyee666 is it harder than using db's or a bb?


It would require good balance I think ... and strong arms!


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Evening everyone.. how are we all tonight?
> 
> Just got kids to bed... My DS was not a happy little man tonight, there was no pleasing him .


Evening Vicky 

I am ok thanks. Kids ehhh you just never know what to expect next


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> It would require good balance I think ... and strong arms!


Very true gresh :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> It would require good balance I think ... and strong arms!


Thats what I thought @Greshie. Must give the core a good workout.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I like the idea of doing lunges with the plate above the head.
> 
> @skyee666 is it harder than using db's or a bb?


Yes much harder I'd say..but....I have to watch form with it it's easy to put pressure on lower back


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yes much harder I'd say..but....I have to watch form with it it's easy to put pressure on lower back


I may give them a try thanks


----------



## andyhuggins

So if you have kids how old are they?

Mine are 21 and 17.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I may give them a try thanks


Yh do..no doubt u will get some stares as if anyone does anything slightly different from the 'norm' they get stares lol...


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh do..no doubt u will get some stares as if anyone does anything slightly different from the 'norm' they get stares lol...


Yeah I know what you mean LOL


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> So if you have kids how old are they?
> 
> Mine are 21 and 17.


2 yrs and 11month old


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> 2 yrs and 11month old


Got your hands full then vicky


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Got your hands full then vicky


I sure have... but def worth every minute :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I sure have... but def worth every minute :thumb:


For sure :thumb:

Grand daughter is 1 so doing it all again :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> For sure :thumb:
> 
> Grand daughter is 1 so doing it all again :thumb:


bless... its just hard with my son as he is non-verbal.. its very difficult to know what he is wanting.


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> bless... its just hard with my son as he is non-verbal.. its very difficult to know what he is wanting.


Bless you. I am sure you overcome that in the long run.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Bless you. I am sure you overcome that in the long run.


Yes the speech therapist can teach him to use picture cards which will be a lot easier


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Yes the speech therapist can teach him to use picture cards which will be a lot easier


Yeah it is amazing what can be achieved now


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah it is amazing what can be achieved now


yeah years ago he would have probably got locked up somewhere, I know it sounds drastic but thats what they used to do with autistic children, they didn't know what was wrong.


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> yeah years ago he would have probably got locked up somewhere, I know it sounds drastic but thats what they used to do with autistic children, they didn't know what was wrong.


Thank god the world has moved on


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Thank god the world has moved on


have you ever seen the film 'Rain Man' ?


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> have you ever seen the film 'Rain Man' ?


yeah several times.


----------



## Laurieloz

Evening all.


----------



## andyhuggins

evening mate


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> evening mate


Good weekend Andy?


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Evening all.


Evening...


----------



## Laurieloz

YummyMummy said:


> Evening...


Hi Vicky...how are you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Good weekend Andy?


Yes thanks mate 

How was yours?


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Hi Vicky...how are you?


Good thanks and you?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Yes thanks mate
> 
> How was yours?


Not bad thanks mate.

Looking after the little ones last night as their mum is in hospital. She's out Tuesday.

Training yesterday.

Pretty standard weekend actually.

Getting ready for the return to work tonight.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Not bad thanks mate.
> 
> Looking after the little ones last night as their mum is in hospital. She's out Tuesday.
> 
> Training yesterday.
> 
> Pretty standard weekend actually.
> 
> Getting ready for the return to work tonight.


Hope the daughters ok mate?

Hate the 1st shift back to be honest.


----------



## andyhuggins

So how much water do you guys drink per day. Excluding tea and coffee etc?

Me on average 5 ltrs.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> So how much water do you guys drink per day. Excluding tea and coffee etc?
> 
> Me on average 5 ltrs.


3-4 ltrs  ... it's amazing how your body gets used to drinking so much, because I feel rubbish If I don't drink enough ..


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> 3-4 ltrs  ... it's amazing how your body gets used to drinking so much, because I feel rubbish If I don't drink enough ..


Agreed.

The body is an awesome thing.

If you use water manipulation it just goes crazy


----------



## andyhuggins

@Classicone we are going to have to re-name you the scarlet pimpernal :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

What music do you all like to train to if any?

Me I like metal tbh.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> What music do you all like to train to if any?
> 
> Me I like metal tbh.


Metal all the way... can get any stress or frustration out


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> Metal all the way... can get any stress or frustration out


Dats what I am talking about


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Dats what I am talking about


I like german metal too..


----------



## andyhuggins

YummyMummy said:


> I like german metal too..


Yeah some good bands for sure


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> @Classicone we are going to have to re-name you the scarlet pimpernal :lol:


For why old boy I am quite happy with the one I have .... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> I like german metal too..


What like BMW and Porsche.. Or Kraftwerk is Yello German ... :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Classicone said:


> What like BMW and Porsche.. Or Kraftwerk is Yello German ... :thumb:


  hmm 

Rammstein, eischbrecher


----------



## andyhuggins

Helloween and powerwolf


----------



## Skye666

What is this awful heavy noisy music u spk of


----------



## andyhuggins

Not a fan then @Skye666 ?


----------



## Classic one

YummyMummy said:


> hmm
> 
> Rammstein, eischbrecher


Not Vorsprong Dork Technic then.... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Not a fan then @Skye666 ?


Lol I was playing andy but nah not a fan of heavy metal..but if it gets u through ur workouts it's all good.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol I was playing andy but nah not a fan of heavy metal..but if it gets u through ur workouts it's all good.


I realise that hun. What music you into then?


----------



## Classic one

LOZ are you out there...


----------



## mrssalvatore

Anyone wanna come help me decorate...? I started peeling paint of the walls now I'm thinking I really shouldn't have


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Anyone wanna come help me decorate...? I started peeling paint of the walls now I'm thinking I really shouldn't have


now that is a invite that is hard to refuse :whistling:


----------



## Classic one

mrssalvatore said:


> Anyone wanna come help me decorate...? I started peeling paint of the walls now I'm thinking I really shouldn't have


Makes you think that you should have gone for a workout....Decorating sucks..


----------



## Classic one

See you lot tomorrow night on here bed time , School in morning for two weeks.... :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> LOZ are you out there...


At work mate...just catching up with you when I can.


----------



## Laurieloz

Q. Do I drink enough water?

A. Not as much as I should. I take a bottle of weak orange squash to work, drink about two pints of the same during the day, plus a bottle of water at the gym and I always take a pint of water to bed with me. Er, I don't cuddle it in the bed because it would become very wet.

Q. What is my gym music?

A. Classic or heavy rock. My favourite German rock band at the moment is Epica.

And I hate decorating.

Any more..no? Right, caught up then. Enjoy your kips. :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> now that is a invite that is hard to refuse :whistling:


Come hellllllp meeeeeee


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> Come hellllllp meeeeeee


I would tend to agree with Andy, Mrs. S.

As much as I detest decorating, I could soon change my mind.... :rolleye:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> I would tend to agree with Andy, Mrs. S.
> 
> As much as I detest decorating, I could soon change my mind.... :rolleye:


Am being serious I need some help lol I have to knock of and fix a wal all by myself tomorrow! I may be in a and e after the lot has fallen on me!! Pfft!! Arghhh


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> Am being serious I need some help lol I have to knock of and fix a wal all by myself tomorrow! I may be in a and e after the lot has fallen on me!! Pfft!! Arghhh


Honestly?? I haven't been here all night and perhaps I've missed you talking about this....

What exactly has happened to the wall and what needs to be done? :confused1:

Can you get workmen in or do you want to talk me through it?

Maybe I can give you advice....


----------



## mrssalvatore

Laurieloz said:


> Honestly?? I haven't been here all night and perhaps I've missed you talking about this....
> 
> What exactly has happened to the wall and what needs to be done? :confused1:
> 
> Can you get workmen in or do you want to talk me through it?
> 
> Maybe I can give you advice....


Lol am a practical girl loz!! Am not all hair nails and make up I know what am doing lol  

It had water rubbing down it so the salt in the brick work has come through the paint work... All the paint is flaking and it has big holes in it

So It needs the paint off , filling and the wall sorting! Done one wall today only one more to go


----------



## Laurieloz

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol am a practical girl loz!! Am not all hair nails and make up I know what am doing lol
> 
> It had water rubbing down it so the salt in the brick work has come through the paint work... All the paint is flaking and it has big holes in it
> 
> So It needs the paint off , filling and the wall sorting! Done one wall today only one more to go


PM....


----------



## hometrainer

Morning all

it's a sunny day in Suffolk and I'm taking my two youngest daughters shopping for the day


----------



## Greshie

Morning ! just having a late breakfast after my workout... blowing a gale here so won't be going very far today !.....

Do have some ironing to do once I can get motivated!


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

Blowy and blustery, but sunny again today. It's never dull in 'Ull you know:whistling:

A busy and nightmare of a first night back at work last night. Clearing up after people. I hate selfishness and inconsideration - put me in a right grumpy mood!

On the plus side, I feel good to go for the gym. Little fatigue.

I have my new training templates done so I envisage some hard workouts. I've increased my starting weights, so game on!

So far so good. I'll be there for a Pull session at 2pm.

Have a nice day, gang


----------



## dt36

First workout in hotel gym tonight. Machine kit not too bad but heaviest dumbbells are only 15kg.

Tried some single leg planks off a Swiss ball and shocked at how hard they hit, then finished off with a bit of treadmill cardio.

Tin of tuna now and small bag of mixed nuts to keep me away from the heavy restaurant food. Bargain at 69p for both.


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> First workout in hotel gym tonight. Machine kit not too bad but heaviest dumbbells are only 15kg.
> 
> Tried some single leg planks off a Swiss ball and shocked at how hard they hit, then finished off with a bit of treadmill cardio.
> 
> Tin of tuna now and small bag of mixed nuts to keep me away from the heavy restaurant food. Bargain at 69p for both.


Hi mate. Pleased you got there okay, settled in and found a decent-ish gym.....15kg dumbbells the highest though? Is that the creche gym You'll have to tape them together matey! :thumb:

The leg exercise sounds interesting.

Enjoy yourself bud


----------



## Classic one

Hello you lot...


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Hello you lot...


Evening


----------



## 25434

Classicone said:


> Hello you lot...


ello you...  you ok?


----------



## Classic one

Flubs said:


> ello you...  you ok?


Yes fine thanks had a crap day sat in a class room full of idiots...


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Evening


Evening Greshie


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Yes fine thanks had a crap day sat in a class room full of idiots...





Classicone said:


> Evening Greshie


Hate training courses ... (possibly because for many years I had to run them !)

Have just managed in an Flubbsia ... I mean absent minded moment ... to delete the contents of my email in box .... and have had to pull them all back from my deleted folder including the ones I had legitimately deleted ....


----------



## 25434

Classicone said:


> Yes fine thanks had a crap day sat in a class room full of idiots...


well now, that is something I can relate to...lol you have my sympathies..


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Hate training courses ... (possibly because for many years I had to run them !)
> 
> Have just managed in *an Flubbsia* ... I mean absent minded moment ... to delete the contents of my email in box .... and have had to pull them all nback from my deleted folder including the ones I had legitimately deleted ....


 :blink: :death: :sneaky2: :laugh: x


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Hate training courses ... (possibly because for many years I had to run them !)
> 
> Have just managed in an Flubbsia ... I mean absent minded moment ... to delete the contents of my email in box .... and have had to pull them all nback from my deleted folder including the ones I had legitimately deleted ....


Half the people there where too old to be on courses...


----------



## Classic one

Flubs said:


> well now, that is something I can relate to...lol you have my sympathies..


I have to do 2 weeks to get a CSCS card when all these people that come into the country get one for free, No wonder they get all the jobs first ..

This makes me mad...

But I better not go there or I will incur a ban..


----------



## Greshie

Classicone said:


> Half the people there where too old to be on courses...


Like us you mean? :laugh:


----------



## Northern Lass

evening all..


----------



## Classic one

Greshie said:


> Like us you mean? :laugh:


NO G like they just should not be there, the type of people that would have difficult operating a spade...


----------



## Classic one

Yumms said:


> evening all..


Hi Vicky hows you ....

good day bad day..or just plane crap..


----------



## Northern Lass

Classicone said:


> Hi Vicky hows you ....
> 
> good day bad day..or just plane crap..


Good and not bad... and u?


----------



## Classic one

Yumms said:


> Good and not bad... and u?


Not going there dear ...

But lets say it could be better, and guess what I get to do it all again... :gun_bandana:


----------



## 25434

Classicone said:


> But lets say it could be better, and guess what I get to do it all again... :gun_bandana:


you're just lucky lucky lucky......


----------



## mrssalvatore

One wall completed










One wall in progress AND ITS NOT CALLAPSED on me  yay!!

Although there is a huge bit of plaster looking at me from the ceiling saying "I'm gonna fall on you tomorrow"

 hheeehee


----------



## Classic one

Flubs said:


> you're just lucky lucky lucky......


I have had a bag of mixed fruit to eat all day...


----------



## Classic one

mrssalvatore said:


> One wall completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One wall in progress AND ITS NOT CALLAPSED on me  yay!!
> 
> Although there is a huge bit of plaster looking at me from the ceiling saying "I'm gonna fall on you tomorrow"
> 
> hheeehee


Your getting there but I bet you wish at times you had left well alone.. :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Classicone said:


> Your getting there but I bet you wish at times you had left well alone.. :thumb:


Yup I said that last night  I wonder why I start these things


----------



## Classic one

Just off for a soak in the tub....Se ya soon.. :clap:


----------



## 25434

Classicone said:


> I have had a bag of mixed fruit to eat all day...


In that case I fully retract my heartless statement.

Soooo...to recap....you ate fruit and sat with a bunch of nuts all day?

hee hee


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> One wall completed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One wall in progress AND ITS NOT CALLAPSED on me  yay!!
> 
> Although there is a huge bit of plaster looking at me from the ceiling saying "I'm gonna fall on you tomorrow"
> 
> hheeehee


Someone's been a busy bee. well done girly :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Yumms said:


> Someone's been a busy bee. well done girly :thumbup1:


lol thanks hunnie

Tackling part of the ceiling after the gym tomorrow

I may not live to tell the tale lol


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> lol thanks hunnie
> 
> Tackling part of the ceiling after the gym tomorrow
> 
> I may not live to tell the tale lol


I hope you do... I want to hear it all tomorrow


----------



## mrssalvatore

Yumms said:


> I hope you do... I want to hear it all tomorrow


The kids are back as well yay!!!!


----------



## raptordog

Yumms said:


> evening all..


Evening all...... hope your all well.... :thumbup1:

First day back today on the weights, all went well, no personal bests or world shattering achievements, took

it nice and steady but can already feel the onset of doms so must have hit the targets... 

Is my mind playing games with me or @Yumms have you change your username.....perhaps I am imagining things now..... :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Evening all...... hope your all well.... :thumbup1:
> 
> First day back today on the weights, all went well, no personal bests or world shattering achievements, took
> 
> it nice and steady but can already feel the onset of doms so must have hit the targets...
> 
> Is my mind playing games with me or @Yumms have you change your username.....perhaps I am imagining things now..... :lol:


hmm your eyes could be playing tricks on you :whistling:

Decided to change it... everyone called me yumms so I thought I would just change it 

hows you?


----------



## raptordog

Yumms said:


> hmm your eyes could be playing tricks on you :whistling:
> 
> Decided to change it... everyone called me yumms so I thought I would just change it
> 
> hows you?


Am fine sweetheart..... great to get back to the gym today, I only do less than a hour in there

but it my time and I leave all my troubles and the rest of the world at the door, its pushing

yourself to the limit but at the same time its strangely relaxing....


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Am fine sweetheart..... great to get back to the gym today, I only do less than a hour in there
> 
> but it my time and I leave all my troubles and the rest of the world at the door, its pushing
> 
> yourself to the limit but at the same time its strangely relaxing....


I can def relate to that .... :thumbup1:


----------



## raptordog

Yumms said:


> hmm your eyes could be playing tricks on you :whistling:
> 
> Decided to change it... everyone called me yumms so I thought I would just change it
> 
> hows you?


So can you just do that, is there a option/ edit in the profile or do you need to contact

a mod or admin.... just curious....


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> So can you just do that, is there a option/ edit in the profile or do you need to contact
> 
> a mod or admin.... just curious....


You need to contact Admin


----------



## Classic one

Flubs said:


> In that case I fully retract my heartless statement.
> 
> Soooo...to recap....you ate fruit and sat with a bunch of nuts all day?
> 
> hee hee


YES you could say that...Taking 6 rice cakes tomorrow 3 with peanut butter 3 with cottage cheese and 1 large flap jack....

Hate these government stress camps... :nono:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Just off for a soak in the tub....Se ya soon.. :clap:


Enjoy it mate


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Enjoy it mate
> View attachment 143363


Yes Loz I did that Avi is that the real you... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Just a thought can you change your name on here... :confused1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Classicone said:


> Just a thought can you change your name on here... :confused1:


Yes through katy


----------



## Classic one

So do you like decorating then..


----------



## mrssalvatore

Classicone said:


> So do you like decorating then..


Errr "like" is a funny word lol


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Yes Loz I did that Avi is that the real you... :lol:


Oo that's a rib tickler!:laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Just a thought can you change your name on here... :confused1:


What about "TheManFromHull"?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> What about "TheManFromHull"?


That's far too big..


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> That's far too big..


So what's wrong with the name you've got now?

You just need to separate "Classic" and "One" into two words...

What about "MarkTheLegend"?


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> So what's wrong with the name you've got now?
> 
> You just need to separate "Classic" and "One" into two words...
> 
> What about "MarkTheLegend"?


Loz mate that's what I have asked Katy to do, As I forgot to do that when I joined the forum....


----------



## Laurieloz

Classicone said:


> Loz mate that's what I have asked Katy to do, As I forgot to do that when I joined the forum....


Okay mate. Just a little light-hearted fun


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

After my rather intensive Pull session yesterday I was knackered at work last night, so I'm spending the afternoon pottering around the house, catching up with a few chores from the weekend when we had the kids to look after.

My Legs training will be tomorrow when I get my energy back! I'll be trying out a leg extension killer exercise that @mark_star mentioned in his last journal post.:eek:

Everyone have a good day


----------



## mark_star

excellent, I'm happy to share the pain


----------



## Laurieloz

mark_star said:


> excellent, I'm happy to share the pain


I'll certainly give it a go mate. It just depends on my long-standing head pressure problem when I do the leg press, as it's incline work.

What I may do if I start feeling dizzy is adapt the seated press to work in conjunction with the extensions.

It's of course a lighter weight but I may increase the sets or somethingmg:

Cheers


----------



## Greshie

In the end I went for a dongle for my smart TV due to a lack of power sockets by the router .. delivered this afternoon and connected to my router within 5 mins so all good so far though though the screens and navigating through the Samsung Smart Hub looks a little confusing, especially when I'm used to a mouse pad and keyboard!


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> In the end I went for a dongle for my smart TV due to a lack of power sockets by the router .. delivered this afternoon and connected to my router within 5 mins so all good so far though though the screens and navigating through the Samsung Smart Hub looks a little confusing, especially when I'm used to a mouse pad and keyboard!


Okay.....

I soooooooooooo didn't understand a word of that....gulp.....


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Okay.....
> 
> I soooooooooooo didn't understand a word of that....gulp.....


... and you think I understand it either ? :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> ... and you think I understand it either ? :laugh:


x2 !!


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys how goes it for you?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys how goes it for you?


Tired. But feeling good and you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds and looks like your working hard babe.

yeah I am not bad just a bit of a cold. Caught from the g-daughter


----------



## andyhuggins

Do you guys tend to train if you have a cold or rest up?


----------



## Skye666

Evening all....

I tend to keep going with cold...I had a bad chest infection and cough cold the lot before Xmas...the 3 rd day breathing was tough so I didn't train that day and the day after...but I had it 3 weeks altogether and trained just adapted it abit...I think ppl over estimate a cold! Sure if u can't breath but generally GET N WITH IT! Lol...


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds like the same as i have got @Skye666. Must agree i do carry on with training as you say


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like the same as i have got @Skye666. Must agree i do carry on with training as you say


but where is the journal??? :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> but where is the journal??? :whistling:


looks like prep starts on 12th jan


----------



## Classic one

How do you folk just having a nosey as having an early night ....


----------



## andyhuggins

Howdy @Classic one Like the new name :thumb:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Howdy @Classic one Like the new name :thumb:


Hi Andy it dose look better don't it.... :thumbup1:

Yep me having an early night as I just feel totally knackered after sitting at a desk all day..


----------



## andyhuggins

yeah it does mate.

What course you doing mate?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Howdy @Classic one Like the new name :thumb:


In 12 months at the gym he will be changing it to " The Hull Hulk "








...........


----------



## Classic one

Andy its just a weeks course done by Learn Direct this week its on employment and next its an IT weeks course ...

Then after that I get my CSCS card and then some work hopefully ....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> In 12 months at the gym he will be changing it to " The Hull Hulk "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........


If it only takes 12 months to get that bod. Then I want what he is on :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Classic one said:


> How do you folk just having a nosey as having an early night ....


Am I starting a new trend


----------



## Classic one

I cant wait to get back in the gym , but I need this card...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> Andy its just a weeks course done by Learn Direct this week its on employment and next its an IT weeks course ...
> 
> Then after that I get my CSCS card and then some work hopefully ....


Being dumb mate what is CSCS?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Am I starting a new trend


Not yet guys :sad:


----------



## Classic one

Yumms said:


> Am I starting a new trend


Whats that Vicky looking GOOD... :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Classic one said:


> Whats that Vicky looking GOOD... :thumb:


 :blush:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Being dumb mate what is CSCS?


Andy its like a health and safety ticket....But you need it to work nearly everywhere now...


----------



## andyhuggins

R u blushing all over? :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> Andy its like a health and safety ticket....But you need it to work nearly everywhere now...


Which industry is that in mate?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Which industry is that in mate?


Quite a lot Andy its the way things are moving these days there about £70 for a basic one and go upwards, So as you can guess I have to do this..


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> R u blushing all over? :whistling:


 Andy....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> Quite a lot Andy its the way things are moving these days there about £70 for a basic one and go upwards, So as you can guess I have to do this..


First I have heard of it mate. Never heard of it in the print or engineering section. Thanks mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Andy....


Some may think it. I will always ask it :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Classic one said:


> Andy its like a health and safety ticket....But you need it to work nearly everywhere now...


Mates just had to get one, he has been a carer for his wife for the last 17 years, now he is wanting

to go out to work he has to have one of these, he spent nearly a week in a classroom, learning how

to safely go back to work....its crazy.....:no:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Mates just had to get one, he has been a carer for his wife for the last 17 years, now he is wanting
> 
> to go out to work he has to have one of these, he spent nearly a week in a classroom, learning how
> 
> to safely go back to work....its crazy.....:no:


WTF that is mental.

Just had a look and it seems to be for the building industry?


----------



## Classic one

raptordog said:


> Mates just had to get one, he has been a carer for his wife for the last 17 years, now he is wanting
> 
> to go out to work he has to have one of these, he spent nearly a week in a classroom, learning how
> 
> to safely go back to work....its crazy.....:no:


Raptor that's the crap I am doing..... :confused1:


----------



## andyhuggins

@Yumms have you stopped blushing now?


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> Raptor that's the crap I am doing..... :confused1:


What is the IT course mate?


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> WTF that is mental.
> 
> Just had a look and it seems to be for the building industry?


Andy apparently there are different ones for different sectors..

Bloody stupid if you ask me but that's the way its all going to be..


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> Andy apparently there are different ones for different sectors..
> 
> Bloody stupid if you ask me but that's the way its all going to be..


Cheers mate


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> What is the IT course mate?


Internet Technology I think Andy... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> Internet Technology I think Andy... :lol:


Thanks mate.


----------



## Classic one

Right then folks me going to head of to my bed, Hope to have a longer chat with you all tomorrow night ....

Night all... :yawn:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> @Yumms have you stopped blushing now?


Yes I have, early night for me, good night guys


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> Right then folks me going to head of to my bed, Hope to have a longer chat with you all tomorrow night ....
> 
> Night all... :yawn:


Nite mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Yes I have, early night for me, good night guys


Later @Yumms


----------



## andyhuggins

@mrssalvatore how is the diy going?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> @mrssalvatore how is the diy going?


I made a dinosaur










Pmsl 

Am Soooo tired first day back on the school run and back to the gym as well as knocking sh1t out the house .... Pfffft lol

How's you guys


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> I made a dinosaur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pmsl
> 
> Am Soooo tired first day back on the school run and back to the gym as well as knocking sh1t out the house .... Pfffft lol
> 
> How's you guys


Love the dino :lol:

All or nothing then lady?


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> In 12 months at the gym he will be changing it to " The Hull Hulk "
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...........


Hull's already got one! :rolleye:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Hull's already got one! :rolleye:


He must be in hiding then mate?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Love the dino :lol:
> 
> All or nothing then lady?


Definatley all!!


----------



## hometrainer

mrssalvatore said:


> I made a dinosaur
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pmsl
> 
> Am Soooo tired first day back on the school run and back to the gym as well as knocking sh1t out the house .... Pfffft lol
> 
> How's you guys[/QU
> 
> is it a T Rex ?


----------



## mrssalvatore

hometrainer said:


> Lol yeah !! Good isn't it  lol


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Definatley all!!


Thats what I like to hear


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> He must be in hiding then mate?


Haha. I asked for that!

How's Andy 2nite?


----------



## hometrainer

mrssalvatore said:


> its very good what are you going to call it


----------



## mrssalvatore

hometrainer said:


> Dinosaur!! Like George in peppa pig
> 
> Am so tired it's ridiculous


----------



## andyhuggins

I am okay thanks mate. Except for a cold but that is a minor thing 

How r u mate? @Laurieloz


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Peppa pig lol I know that feeling :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Do you think you need less sleep the older you get?


----------



## hometrainer

we have Phineas and ferb at ours .although my Granddaughter is a big peppa fan


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Do you think you need less sleep the older you get?


i don't sleep much more than five hours a night now but i do tend to have power naps


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i don't sleep much more than five hours a night now but i do tend to have power naps


6 is good for me to be honest. Though some weekends I do have a massive lay in :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> 6 is good for me to be honest. Though some weekends I do have a massive lay in :thumb:


i always want a lay in when its work days


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i always want a lay in when its work days


Why is that?

When you are on holiday u get up early?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I am okay thanks mate. Except for a cold but that is a minor thing
> 
> How r u mate? @Laurieloz


Okay thanks mate.

Doing bloody audits tonight though.

Suppose that's what a stock controller does!

Tedious work:mellow:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Okay thanks mate.
> 
> Doing bloody audits tonight though.
> 
> Suppose that's what a stock controller does!
> 
> Tedious work:mellow:


Got to take the rough with the smooth mate. But when I did nights it was more rough than smooth.


----------



## hometrainer

I wish i knew i finish work at around 6am on a Sunday i don't have anything to get up for yet four hours later i'm awake .

maybe we are just more relaxed on holiday so we get a better quality of sleep


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Do you think you need less sleep the older you get?


Yes although when I'm at home in the afternoon I tend to doze off for a while which probably doesn't help when I go to bed ....


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I wish i knew i finish work at around 6am on a Sunday i don't have anything to get up for yet four hours later i'm awake .
> 
> maybe we are just more relaxed on holiday so we get a better quality of sleep


Agree mate when I was on shift the last nite got in at 6am up at 10 totally alive.

Or we are looking forward to our time off?


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Yes although when I'm at home in the afternoon I tend to doze off for a while which probably doesn't help when I go to bed ....


Cheers @Greshie


----------



## hometrainer

Greshie said:


> Yes although when I'm at home in the afternoon I tend to doze off for a while which probably doesn't help when I go to bed ...
> 
> .


i do this thursday friday and sat when the club is open as its all stop start over a weekend


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Got to take the rough with the smooth mate. But when I did nights it was more rough than smooth.


Yeah I know mate.

It's okay really. I'm working by myself and there's no pressure to get them done quickly.

If you can imagine a couple of aisles in B&Q, it's like counting all the stock in there.

Mostly coveralls, gloves and boots.

Sorry I take so long getting back to your quotes guys.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Yeah I know mate.
> 
> It's okay really. I'm working by myself and there's no pressure to get them done quickly.
> 
> If you can imagine a couple of aisles in B&Q, it's like counting all the stock in there.
> 
> Mostly coveralls, gloves and boots.
> 
> Sorry I take so long getting back to your quotes guys.


Hey mate no need to be sorry. You are at work, that is just the way it is


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Do you think you need less sleep the older you get?


if we go by the books it say we need less sleep as we age.... :whistling:

In my case this is not so........ thank god for power naps...... :tongue:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> if we go by the books it say we need le:whistling:
> 
> I find if I keep busy then I am good. sit down for any length of time


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> I have found over the last year or so, when I get in from work I am very tired, I tend to grab a nap for a
> 
> hour on the settee, just a hour and I am back on the ball, if I sleep longer I feel crap for the rest of the
> 
> evening then find it hard to wind down on a night


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Thats why I try to keep active as it messes up my nights sleep.


----------



## Laurieloz

I noticed how much sleep I needed over Christmas.

I got so much rest - and needed it - and did the best training because of it for months.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I noticed how much sleep I needed over Christmas.
> 
> I got so much rest - and needed it - and did the best training because of it for months.


So how much sleep did you get mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> So how much sleep did you get mate?


I had the freedom of sleeping in most mornings tilk about 10.

A right lazy b'stard I was ha ha


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I had the freedom of sleeping in most mornings tilk about 10.
> 
> A right lazy b'stard I was ha ha


Sounds like your body and mind needed it mate.


----------



## Roco Cabanez

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like your body and mind needed it mate.


Higgins you really do talk some prime shlt!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Roco Cabanez said:


> Higgins you really do talk some prime shlt!!


Higgins Its Huggins.

Shlt its ****.

Skool is school. Try going to one :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Higgins Its Huggins.
> 
> Shlt its ****.
> 
> Skool is school. Try going to one :lol:


You tell him, Andy :thumb:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

andyhuggins said:


> Higgins Its Huggins.
> 
> Shlt its ****.
> 
> Skool is school. Try going to one :lol:


Sorry mate just messing, how you keeping?

I need some [email protected] sleep but it's not happening lately. Too much Stilton and Port over Xmas :001_tt2:


----------



## andyhuggins

Quote Originally Posted by andyhuggins View Post

I would never have guessed you where a clive fan

Yep, the master - but RIP. Sorry bout other post Andy


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> You tell him, Andy :thumb:


Hey Laurieloz I though us were mates?


----------



## Roco Cabanez

andyhuggins said:


> Quote Originally Posted by andyhuggins View Post
> 
> I would never have guessed you where a clive fan
> 
> Yep, the master - but RIP. Sorry bout other post Andy


I did apologise on right thread - we Ok now Andy?


----------



## andyhuggins

Roco Cabanez said:


> Sorry mate just messing, how you keeping?
> 
> I need some [email protected] sleep but it's not happening lately. Too much Stilton and Port over Xmas :001_tt2:


Fair enough mate.

Get some sleep and come back refreshed.


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> Hey Laurieloz I though us were mates?


Only kidding mate, I notice it was only a spelling error.


----------



## andyhuggins

Roco Cabanez said:


> I did apologise on right thread - we Ok now Andy?


Yeah lets move on .


----------



## Roco Cabanez

andyhuggins said:


> Fair enough mate.
> 
> Get some sleep and come back refreshed.


Ha ha, yeah need some. Port all gone, Stilton gave me ****s. Back on track from tomorrow.

"Just you wait Henry Huggins Just You wait" :thumb:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> Only kidding mate, I notice it was only a spelling error.


Like your Avi - look a lot younger, nice pic my friend. You see my Maiden thread?


----------



## andyhuggins

Roco Cabanez said:


> Ha ha, yeah need some. Port all gone, Stilton gave me ****s. Back on track from tomorrow.
> 
> "Just you wait Henry Huggins Just You wait" :thumb:


Oh I am always waiting Coco Fabanez :lol:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

andyhuggins said:


> Oh I am always waiting Coco Fabanez :lol:


That's a song from 'My Fair Lady' the musical.


----------



## Roco Cabanez

andyhuggins said:


> Oh I am always waiting Coco Fabanez :lol:


Does that make you 'Handy Huggins' ??


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> Like your Avi - look a lot younger, nice pic my friend. You see my Maiden thread?


No mate but I haven't seen many other threads today.

I look younger? Why thank you kind sir!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> No mate but I haven't seen many other threads today.
> 
> I look younger? Why thank you kind sir!


Enjoy @Laurieloz :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Enjoy @Laurieloz :whistling:


 :thumbup1: Ooh Good heavens! Look at the time! Must get on!


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> No mate but I haven't seen many other threads today.
> 
> I look younger? Why thank you kind sir!


Very handsome actually, if I were a girl maybe more impressed.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> :thumbup1: Ooh Good heavens! Look at the time! Must get on!


LMFAO :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

> Very handsome actually' date=' if I were a girl maybe more impressed.[/quote']
> 
> All yours @Laurieloz


----------



## Roco Cabanez

andyhuggins said:


> All yours @Laurieloz


What's that supposed to mean, I am not gay if that's what you mean. I just appreciate nice faces and Laurieloz has a very nice one!!


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> All yours @ laurieloz :lol:


 mg:  You can't just leave me alone with him?

Did you hear what he just said.....he wishes I were a GIRL!!!!

Aaaaaarrrrrggghhhhhh. Help! :w00t:


----------



## andyhuggins

Roco Cabanez said:


> What's that supposed to mean, I am not gay if that's what you mean. I just appreciate nice faces and Laurieloz has a very nice one!!


Of course he does. Just thought you would like some time with him.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> mg:  You can't just leave me alone with him?
> 
> Did you hear what he just said.....he wishes I were a GIRL!!!!
> 
> Aaaaaarrrrrggghhhhhh. Help! :w00t:


Enjoy mate LMFAO.


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> mg:  You can't just leave me alone with him?
> 
> Did you hear what he just said.....he wishes I were a GIRL!!!!
> 
> Aaaaaarrrrrggghhhhhh. Help! :w00t:


Oh very funny Laurieloz, I am am a 100% man and straight. I was saying you are handsome, please take the compliment without being insulting. I can admire a lovely wall painting but I don't necessarily want it on my back passage wall. Just realise that that not every man who says something nice wants an ****.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Enjoy mate LMFAO.


I'll never forgive you Andy!

It's all your fault if he does somethingmg:

Take care mate. That was fun


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> I'll never forgive you Andy!
> 
> It's all your fault if he does somethingmg:
> 
> Take care mate. That was fun
> View attachment 143409


Fun, it's not fun trying to get mates.


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> I'll never forgive you Andy!
> 
> It's all your fault if he does somethingmg:
> 
> Take care mate. That was fun
> View attachment 143409


Goodnight Laurie I am quite upset.


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> Goodnight Laurie I am quite upset.


My Northern humour, mate. It confuses a lot of people on here

I don't mean any harm


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> My Northern humour, mate. It confuses a lot of people on here
> 
> I don't mean any harm


That's OK. I have heard about it!! Was in London over Xmas - had a great New Years Eve fireworks do in a relations garden. Great fun for all and a few beers. Good value in supermarkets esp. beer. Sad to get back really.


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> That's OK. I have heard about it!! Was in London over Xmas - had a great New Years Eve fireworks do in a relations garden. Great fun for all and a few beers. Good value in supermarkets esp. beer. Sad to get back really.


You won't miss our weather!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Roco Cabanez said:


> Ha ha, yeah need some. Port all gone, Stilton gave me ****s. Back on track from tomorrow.
> 
> "Just you wait Henry Huggins Just You wait" :thumb:


I love that film


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> if we go by the books it say we need less sleep as we age.... :whistling:
> 
> In my case this is not so........ thank god for power naps...... :tongue:


What's a power nap? Lol.....I don't need a lot of sleep..I never go to bed before midnight and up at about 6.30 I'm usually ok with that ...ur OLD u need naps oh noooooooo


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> What's a power nap? Lol.....I don't need a lot of sleep..I never go to bed before midnight and up at about 6.30 I'm usually ok with that ...ur OLD u need naps oh noooooooo


A power nap is when you are sitting on the sofa, your eyes get heavy and the next thing you hear yourself snoring.......................

Morning everyone btw


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> What's a power nap? Lol.....I don't need a lot of sleep..I never go to bed before midnight and up at about 6.30 I'm usually ok with that ...ur OLD u need naps oh noooooooo


Lol......Your probley right Skye.....its a age thing...... :lol:

Power nap for me involves a quick snooze after work at tea time or a sneaky one on a sunday afternoon.....


----------



## biglbs

Morning....i started back with deads and pull downs yesterday,,,,,today feels like the end of time....pain,was weak too,gotta larfe at 6 weeks off and the effect it has on our strength,use it or lose it.

Got up after 10 hours kip,then ate food ,then fell asleep for an hour :sneaky2:


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Morning....i started back with deads and pull downs yesterday,,,,,today feels like the end of time....pain,was weak too,gotta larfe at 6 weeks off and the effect it has on our strength,use it or lose it.
> 
> Got up after 10 hours kip,then ate food ,then fell asleep for an hour :sneaky2:


Ah you'll soon be bouncing back!


----------



## Laurieloz

biglbs said:


> Morning....i started back with deads and pull downs yesterday,,,,,today feels like the end of time....pain,was weak too,gotta larfe at 6 weeks off and the effect it has on our strength,use it or lose it.
> 
> Got up after 10 hours kip,then ate food ,then fell asleep for an hour :sneaky2:


Forgive me but I'm a little out if touch with your training mate....how come you haven't trained for six weeks? It's certainly not like the biglbs I'm used to! :confused1:


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Ah you'll soon be bouncing back!


Certainly will mate,chest was rocking today,well pleased.....is it snowing up there yet mate?


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Certainly will mate,chest was rocking today,well pleased.....is it snowing up there yet mate?


Nope not yet .... rather a nice sunny day here, though chilly!


----------



## Skye666

I now have vision of @Raptoredog and @Greshie slavering with mouths open loud snoring and head to one side whilst napping!

Evening all

Got myself a coach..sent her all my pics we have agreed a plan she will start with my prep next week. Going to dummy run it and see what results I can get. Mehhhhh scared of craving for chocolate ...I seriously want to kill when I can't have it at certain times and god knows what I'm going use to combat that. Iv read that eating more broccoli can stop it has anyone read that? Helppppp. It will be Sod's law I get arrested for road rage in need of chocolate


----------



## Greshie

> *I now have vision of @**Raptor**edog and @**Greshie** slavering with mouths open loud snoring and head to one side whilst napping! *





Skye666 said:


> That sounds about right ! with my feet up over the end of the arm of the sofa!


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all.

@Skye666 glad to hear you have a coach


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> I now have vision of @Raptoredog and @Greshie slavering with mouths open loud snoring and head to one side whilst napping!
> 
> Evening all
> 
> Got myself a coach..sent her all my pics we have agreed a plan she will start with my prep next week. Going to dummy run it and see what results I can get. Mehhhhh scared of craving for chocolate ...I seriously want to kill when I can't have it at certain times and god knows what I'm going use to combat that. Iv read that eating more broccoli can stop it has anyone read that? Helppppp. It will be Sod's law I get arrested for road rage in need of chocolate


awesome news.... evening all


----------



## Skye666

Evening yum how's u


----------



## andyhuggins

How are you ladies?


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Evening yum how's u


I'm good just shattered... kids have kept me on my toes today  and you?


----------



## 25434

@Skye666...did u get my parcel? I sent it first class, you should have got it yesterday.


----------



## Itsjayman02

Evening my fellow oldies back to the gym tomorrow after 5 days off....I hate Christmas and gyms should stay open or give me the keys!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> Evening my fellow oldies back to the gym tomorrow after 5 days off....I hate Christmas and gyms should stay open or give me the keys!!


BAH HUMBUG :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> @Skye666...did u get my parcel? I sent it first class, you should have got it yesterday.


I got a card through today Hun I missed it grrrr will pick up tomoz and bless u ..thank you ..throws some luuuurrrve :wub:

How's u after all the Xmas festivities back training?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> How are you ladies?


Good thanks andy...looking forward to Summer lol


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> I'm good just shattered... kids have kept me on my toes today  and you?


Arrr yep kids do that don't they...I'm good ta


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> Evening my fellow oldies back to the gym tomorrow after 5 days off....I hate Christmas and gyms should stay open or give me the keys!!


Why 5 days off? I would be frothing at the mouth!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Good thanks andy...looking forward to Summer lol


Aren't we all sweetie :lol:


----------



## Itsjayman02

I have 2 jobs and ....well 2 Christmas nights out followed by 2 almighty hangovers from hell:beer:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Aren't we all sweetie :lol:


def... i'm frozen all the time


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> I have 2 jobs and ....well 2 Christmas nights out followed by 2 almighty hangovers from hell:beer:


Oh self inflicted....bahhhh no sympathy lol


----------



## Itsjayman02

Back to it tomorrow though be another 355 days before that happens again so going for 12-13% body fat....current weight is 224lbs @ 15.5% body fat!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> def... i'm frozen all the time


I'll warm you up hun :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Iv just mixed some quark with protein powder and cinnamon shoved it in the freezer....hoping when I need something sweet this might work :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> Back to it tomorrow though be another 355 days before that happens again so going for 12-13% body fat....current weight is 224lbs @ 15.5% body fat!!


Shouldn't take you long mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Iv just mixed some quark with protein powder and cinnamon shoved it in the freezer....hoping when I need something sweet this might work :thumbup1:


That should work.


----------



## Itsjayman02

Thanks skye.....no pain no gain!!.......no drink no hangover... no chocolate no fat gain.....god I hate being good haha!!


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> That should work.


Hope so...when it sets maybe frozen it will last longer I the mouth giving that illusion that it's really chocolate lol


----------



## Itsjayman02

Thanks andy its getting harder each year and the aches seem to ladt gor ever!!


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> Thanks skye.....no pain no gain!!.......no drink no hangover... no chocolate no fat gain.....god I hate being good haha!!


Yh I know it sucks :no:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hope so...when it sets maybe frozen it will last longer I the mouth giving that illusion that it's really chocolate lol


It will work well. Is it a sweet craving you will struggle with?


----------



## Northern Lass

@Skye666 So very exciting times a head for you 

What comp are you going to enter??


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> Thanks andy its getting harder each year and the aches seem to ladt gor ever!!


Tell me about it jay :lol:


----------



## Itsjayman02

Mine is the sweet stuff mmmmm !!!


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> I got a card through today Hun I missed it grrrr will pick up tomoz and bless u ..thank you ..throws some luuuurrrve :wub:
> 
> How's u after all the Xmas festivities back training?


Yes I'm back in the gym giving it some wellie. Not really got a routine as I've been a bit lazy on the getting it together, however it's vaguely strength training with a bit of everything else thrown in! So lol, no change there then...hahaha...what I lack in discipline I make up for in enthusiasm.....thanks for asking. X


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> It will work well. Is it a sweet craving you will struggle with?


Yh..certain times of month..too much info I know ..but it's a nightmare lasts about a week and half it's like wanting a ***!!


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> Mine is the sweet stuff mmmmm !!!


Noooooo this is a serious crave ...ur a Man U really don't understand :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh..certain times of month..too much info I know ..but it's a nightmare lasts about a week and half it's like wanting a ***!!


You could try the sugar free jellies and freeze them, natural yog and pro powder frozen, frozen berries are great from the freezer to suck on.


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> @Skye666 So very exciting times a head for you
> 
> What comp are you going to enter??


Yes it is....bit scary but sod it. Not sure yet tbh til I meet with coach in next week or so.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> You could try the sugar free jellies and freeze them, natural yog and pro powder frozen, frozen berries are great from the freezer to suck on.


Yh good idea andy. Lol looks like sucking on berries will my new hobby for 2014


----------



## Itsjayman02

I think I do im surrounded by the fairer sex at home and work...plus I was a very fat kid once upon a time


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Yes it is....bit scary but sod it. Not sure yet tbh til I meet with coach in next week or so.


A new journal then?? :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

living with all women in the house I know what you mean ARRRRGH :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> I think I do im surrounded by the fairer sex at home and work...plus I was a very fat kid once upon a time


I was playing ... How old are u? Got a good physique


----------



## Itsjayman02

Berries wont cut it im a chocoholic to the end haha


----------



## Itsjayman02

I am 46 skye been training for nearly 30 years... with a couple of breaks for operations.

You??


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> Berries wont cut it im a chocoholic to the end haha


Choc pro powder mixed and frozen then.


----------



## Itsjayman02

Now your talking andy !!


----------



## Itsjayman02

I want kinder chocolate. ...Now haha !!


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> I want kinder chocolate. ...Now haha !!


NOOOOOO :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> A new journal then?? :whistling:


Nah don't fancy that Hun...but happy to share tips with u ladies if u want them


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> I am 46 skye been training for nearly 30 years... with a couple of breaks for operations.
> 
> You??


Dayammmmm....u look great although u need shorter pants like Andy and Greshie...

I'm 48  . On here ...younger on dating sites lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Nah don't fancy that Hun...but happy to share tips with u ladies if u want them


Do you like cookie dough chocolate and peanuts


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Dayammmmm....u look great although u need shorter pants like Andy and Greshie...
> 
> I'm 48  . On here ...younger on dating sites lol


Or yours @Skye666 :wub:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Amazeballs ( pun intended)  great for chocolate sweet cravings


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Nah don't fancy that Hun...but happy to share tips with u ladies if u want them


Ok cool


----------



## Itsjayman02

Please no choc talk.....I work with all the ingredients that go into cakes like icing, marzipan,chocolate sauce,almonds and so on.


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> Please no choc talk.....I work with all the ingredients that go into cakes like icing, marzipan,chocolate sauce,almonds and so on.


That must be hard mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

Question then guys?

When do you find your cravings worst?

mine is early evening say 6-8.


----------



## Itsjayman02

andyhuggins said:


> That must be hard mate?


Yes but its also helpful knowing what gos into making these ingredients before its made into a cake

Really helpful and interesting to know protein bars are a complete rip off for your money


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Question then guys?
> 
> When do you find your cravings worst?
> 
> mine is early evening say 6-8.


Same I start after tea.. They just get worse and worse so I either give in or go to bed!


----------



## Itsjayman02

Mines late at night due to shift work though I think.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Same I start after tea.. They just get worse and worse so I either give in or go to bed!


You could always do the cv in bed


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> You could always do the cv in bed


Now there's a thought

I wonder why fridges need lights in them when the freezer hasn't ??


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> Mines late at night due to shift work though I think.


What is your trade mate?


----------



## Itsjayman02

Quality technician and a doorman. ...you?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Or yours @Skye666 :wub:


Oh yh...I forgot..lol


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Now there's a thought
> 
> I wonder why fridges need lights in them when the freezer hasn't ??


You got me thinking now lady.


----------



## Itsjayman02

Used to teach martial arts but retired now


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> You got me thinking now lady.


Midnight snacks of course 

Technically tho ... No idea


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> Quality technician and a doorman. ...you?


Was a holographic printer till I got laid off.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Do you like cookie dough chocolate and peanuts


Huh??


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Huh??


Look back up at the recipe


----------



## Itsjayman02

Now thats a job title ive never heard....sounds interesting mate


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Midnight snacks of course
> 
> DERRRRR of course
> 
> Technically tho ... No idea


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> Now thats a job title ive never heard....sounds interesting mate


look at the banknotes they have holgrams on them. That was what I printed on the notes.


----------



## Itsjayman02

I dont do short shorts haha im in the 1960's still haha!!


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Look back up at the recipe


Oh yes they look good :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> I dont do short shorts haha im in the 1960's still haha!!


I don't normally do shiney pants but tonite Mathew m gonna be mrs shiney


----------



## Itsjayman02

andyhuggins said:


> look at the banknotes they have holgrams on them. That was what I printed on the notes.


But we always need notes.. but then again technology is killing everything these days. ...everthing will be contact less very soon


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I don't normally do shiney pants but tonite Mathew m gonna be mrs shiney


Thank god for tonite


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> But we always need notes.. but then again technology is killing everything these days. ...everthing will be contact less very soon


It was a matter of business moves.


----------



## Itsjayman02

I worked for a shopping channel for 16 years before taking redundancy. ..happy now though with my new job!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> I worked for a shopping channel for 16 years before taking redundancy. ..happy now though with my new job!!


Good to hear of someone happy in their job for a change


----------



## Itsjayman02

What regrets do you all have?

Mine was getting ill twice whilst training to go on gladiators....gutted I was


----------



## andyhuggins

I have a lot of regrets mate that one day I will talk about.

I know an ex gladiator (falcon) very well.


----------



## Itsjayman02

Those where good times


----------



## andyhuggins

loved that programme :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Itsjayman02 said:


> What regrets do you all have?
> 
> Mine was getting ill twice whilst training to go on gladiators....gutted I was


I left the RAF after 12 years and wish I had done the full 22.

I loved the life and could have had a very good pension.

But I met my wife after 10 years and I came back to Hull and settled down again. She didn't want to uproot and travel the bases living in married quarters. Besides she had two young daughters as well. It's understandable.


----------



## Itsjayman02

Thanks for sharing Laurie


----------



## andyhuggins

Understandable mate.


----------



## Itsjayman02

Morning oldies rise and shine....smash the gym !!


----------



## hometrainer

Itsjayman02 said:


> Morning oldies rise and shine....smash the gym !!


Morning i'll be off down there shortly soon as ive finshed this mornings work


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

Rest day for me. Push session tomorrow.

I've decided on Mon/Wed/Fri for Legs/Push/Pull respectively starting next week, with a 'various session' of 'areas which need attention' on a Saturday.

Working nights, this should give me plenty of rest.

Have a good day guys:thumb:


----------



## Itsjayman02

At the gym.....come on !!!


----------



## Laurieloz

Itsjayman02 said:


> At the gym.....come on !!!


Good man. Go for it mate


----------



## latblaster

Happy New Year all....

Got back to blighty about 2 hours ago after travelling for 26 hours. Had a perfectly lovely time. 

Hope you're all well. :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Happy New Year all....
> 
> Got back to blighty about 2 hours ago after travelling for 26 hours. Had a perfectly lovely time.
> 
> Hope you're all well. :thumb:


Happy New Year to you mate.

Pleased you had a great time:thumb:


----------



## latblaster

Anyone been banned? :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Anyone been banned? :lol:


Ooo a rep! I'm unsure what I did but thanks mate. :thumb:

Re your above post. I don't think so. Life has been lovely here


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> Happy New Year all....
> 
> Got back to blighty about 2 hours ago after travelling for 26 hours. Had a perfectly lovely time.
> 
> Hope you're all well. :thumb:


Happy new year Latblaster...hope 2014 is a good year for you.


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Happy New Year all....
> 
> Got back to blighty about 2 hours ago after travelling for 26 hours. Had a perfectly lovely time.
> 
> Hope you're all well. :thumb:


Happy new year matey!


----------



## Skye666

Evening all

@Flubs thank u sugarrrrrr .... Xx

I regret not telling ppl to sod off years ago like I do now...now I couldn't care a toss wot ppl think but from teens to about 30 I was prob more careful not to offend...pfffft now I'm all rock and roll....frig the lot of ya....mehhhh middle finger I'm old u can't have a go at me it's my ....old age :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Happy New Year all....
> 
> Got back to blighty about 2 hours ago after travelling for 26 hours. Had a perfectly lovely time.
> 
> Hope you're all well. :thumb:


@lalblaster Happy new year mate. Good to hear you had a good time 



Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> @Flubs thank u sugarrrrrr .... Xx
> 
> I regret not telling ppl to sod off years ago like I do now...now I couldn't care a toss wot ppl think but from teens to about 30 I was prob more careful not to offend...pfffft now I'm all rock and roll....frig the lot of ya....mehhhh middle finger I'm old u can't have a go at me it's my ....old age :laugh:


Evening @Skye666 What brought that on sweetie?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @lalblaster Happy new year mate. Good to hear you had a good time
> 
> Evening @Skye666 What brought that on sweetie?


Oh in ref to jay asking what we regret...sorry I was abit behind think it as last night.

How's u andy? Good day? Iv had a day off training today back in tomoz.


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all how's everybody tonight ? looks like it will be a slow night at work two customers so far wanting to pick up alost coat from the weekend


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Oh in ref to jay asking what we regret...sorry I was abit behind think it as last night.
> 
> How's u andy? Good day? Iv had a day off training today back in tomoz.


 @Skye666 makes sense now. Good for you :thumb:

I am okay thanks sweetie. you well?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Evening all how's everybody tonight ? looks like it will be a slow night at work two customers so far wanting to pick up alost coat from the weekend


Hope it picks up mate.


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening everyone.


----------



## Itsjayman02

Stuck in work 3 hours to go....gym in the morning its a leg day ouch!!


----------



## Itsjayman02

Hi yumms........your name just been used for my cheat beef chow mein !!


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Evening everyone.


Hey lady is all good?



Itsjayman02 said:


> Stuck in work 3 hours to go....gym in the morning its a leg day ouch!!


Gotta love a good leg day mate :whistling:


----------



## Itsjayman02

Not good for me ive no feeling in my foot mate... a trophy from my second back operation


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> Not good for me ive no feeling in my foot mate... a trophy from my second back operation


  sorry mate that must be aweful. How long ago was that and is it permanent?


----------



## Northern Lass

Itsjayman02 said:


> Hi yumms........your name just been used for my cheat beef chow mein !!


hehe, sounds nice hiya 



andyhuggins said:


> Hey lady is all good?
> 
> Good thanks and u?
> 
> Gotta love a good leg day mate :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 makes sense now. Good for you :thumb:
> 
> I am okay thanks sweetie. you well?


I'm good thanx


----------



## Skye666

Did anyone watch the Michael Jackson autopsy other night?


----------



## andyhuggins

No I missed it what was it like?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> No I missed it what was it like?


Well I thought it was good but I also didn't think the doc should have done time for it, just because I think he was in a difficult position...but chatting with friends today they disagreed but I'm not sure if ppl just think this because it's MJ..


----------



## andyhuggins

What channel was it on?


----------



## Classic one

Hi all... :clap:


----------



## andyhuggins

Alright mate?


----------



## hometrainer

even doctors make mistakes.i believe he was probably under a lot of pressure from MJs management team aswell


----------



## andyhuggins

there is a lot more to this than meets the eye imo.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Alright mate?


Just fine Andy....

Is anyone having internet problems tonight...with 3


----------



## Classic one

Looks like I be joining Loz at his place of destruction after the 20th , as they do the 300 workout... :clap:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> What channel was it on?


Sorry pages take ages to refresh...erm 5 I think...eek forgot. The next one is Witney


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> even doctors make mistakes.i believe he was probably under a lot of pressure from MJs management team aswell


Yes that's what I mean and what Michael wants he gets kinda thing...the doctor needed the job too so I feel he was backed into a corner really.


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> Looks like I be joining Loz at his place of destruction after the 20th , as they do the 300 workout... :clap:


You ever done the 300 mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Sorry pages take ages to refresh...erm 5 I think...eek forgot. The next one is Witney


Thanks hun I will look it up.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> You ever done the 300 mate?


No Andy I have read about it and fancied a try, So now Ill have a go...


----------



## andyhuggins

Best of luck mate. It is brutal.


----------



## Itsjayman02

andyhuggins said:


> sorry mate that must be aweful. How long ago was that and is it permanent?


It was 14 years ago the first op on my back then a second a year later

To finish it off I snapped my achilles in 3 places about 4 years ago the same leg which as limited feeling in my foot and pins and needles for the ladt 14 years.....permanent mate!!


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Yes that's what I mean and what Michael wants he gets kinda thing...the doctor needed the job too so I feel he was backed into a corner really.


i dout any one was ever going to say no to him really


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> It was 14 years ago the first op on my back then a second a year later
> 
> To finish it off I snapped my achilles 2 years ago the same leg which as limited feeling in my foot and pins and needles for the ladt 14 years.....permanent mate!!


Sorry to hear that mate.

my wife has achilles problems and I see her pain. So total respect mate.


----------



## Itsjayman02

Never give in never surrender !!


----------



## Itsjayman02

Whats 300 mate ??....dont say a number haha


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> Never give in never surrender !!


Totally :thumb:


----------



## dt36

Good workout tonight. Changed hotels today to be closer to workplace and went for one with a better equiped gym. 36kg dumbells, squat rack, smiths machine free benches and olympic weights. Woo hoo... :bounce:

Got 3 days off now as its a public holiday, so going to hit the gym twice a day. 1x cardio and 1x weight session.


----------



## Itsjayman02

Wow thats tidy I remember training in the ymca 25 years ago rusty weights and no heating in the basement with 4 hardcore gym rats !!.....good times!!


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Good workout tonight. Changed hotels today to be closer to workplace and went for one with a better equiped gym. 36kg dumbells, squat rack, smiths machine free benches and olympic weights. Woo hoo... :bounce:
> 
> Got 3 days off now as its a public holiday, so going to hit the gym twice a day. 1x cardio and 1x weight session.
> 
> View attachment 143498
> View attachment 143499


Good to hear from you mate. Hope things are going well?


----------



## dt36

Agree that the 300 workout can be brutal. My Mate and I used to throw it in on a Saturday morning for a cardio style workout and it definately made you blow.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Best of luck mate. It is brutal.


I have to ring the Gym tomorrow to have a chat because I sent an interest form on there web page and they have been trying to ring me but I have been on that stupid course...

Going to see about a free workout to see what its like..

I recon its like a cattle fat farm... :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Itsjayman02 said:


> Whats 300 mate ??....dont say a number haha


Have you ever seen the film, if so youll have an idea....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> I have to ring the Gym tomorrow to have a chat because I sent an interest form on there web page and they have been trying to ring me but I have been on that stupid course...
> 
> Going to see about a free workout to see what its like..
> 
> I recon its like a cattle fat farm... :lol:


Cattle fat farm?

Just go and take a look its free.

Have you asked @Laurieloz ?


----------



## Itsjayman02

Yep seen it..... sounds brutally fun


----------



## Itsjayman02

Think im gonna do 100 chins.....with weighted help because its bloody hard work pulling my 230lb up to my chin haha


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Cattle fat farm?
> 
> Just go and take a look its free.
> 
> Have you asked @Laurieloz ?


Andy when I say fat farms , Have you seen them places with tread mills all in rows....

I don't just want to look I want to play... :clap:


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Good to hear from you mate. Hope things are going well?


Cheers Andy. Just trying to find my feet at the moment as its all a bit of a rush trying to get everything sorted government wise.

Last Sunday was a hard day. Took my boy back to Pirbright Barracks in the morning and said goodbye to him for a while. Then went to Birmingham Airport with my Wife and Daughter, which was really hard saying goodbye. I don't often fill up, but when my two girls are crying in front of me, that's me finished...

However, on the bright side, I'll be home for a few days on the 23rd for a long weekend. :thumb:


----------



## Itsjayman02

Classic one said:


> Andy when I say fat farms , Have you seen them places with tread mills all in rows....
> 
> I don't just want to look I want to play... :clap:


Thats what they are I thought they where escalators


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> Andy when I say fat farms , Have you seen them places with tread mills all in rows....
> 
> I don't just want to look I want to play... :clap:


I see what you mean now mate. Corporate gyms where you are not allowed to sweat :lol:


----------



## Itsjayman02

But they tell you to train with a towel haha!!


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Cheers Andy. Just trying to find my feet at the moment as its all a bit of a rush trying to get everything sorted government wise.
> 
> Last Sunday was a hard day. Took my boy back to Pirbright Barracks in the morning and said goodbye to him for a while. Then went to Birmingham Airport with my Wife and Daughter, which was really hard saying goodbye. I don't often fill up, but when my two girls are crying in front of me, that's me finished...
> 
> However, on the bright side, I'll be home for a few days on the 23rd for a long weekend. :thumb:


Any man would have cried mate. That was a very hard day for sure. Roll on the 23rd then mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> But they tell you to train with a towel haha!!


Yeah but don't dare to use it :lol:


----------



## Classic one

Itsjayman02 said:


> But they tell you to train with a towel haha!!


Looks like you have read all about it then , I am taking a bath towel... :lol:


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> @[Redacted] thank u sugarrrrrr .... Xx


Welcome.x


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> Welcome.x


Legs are coming in well @Flubs


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> Legs are coming in well @[Redacted]


Thank you. That pic is from a while back. My legs are much more defined now, except for the Xmas flubber coat over them at the mo...lol...


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> Thank you. That pic is from a while back. My legs are much more defined now, except for the Xmas flubber coat over them at the mo...lol...


I am sure you will soon loose that coat :lol:


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> I am sure you will soon loose that coat :lol:


I wouldn't bet on it....I appear to be shovelling plenty in at the other end right...lololol......but attempting to gain control over me gob at some time between now and death....ha ha...thanks though Andy..x


----------



## Itsjayman02

Last hour better finish off some emails then a 5 mile bike ride....up early to do 100's


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah but don't dare to use it :lol:


Its there to collapse on Andy, Then they grab hold of the corners to carry you out...


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> Last hour better finish off some emails then a 5 mile bike ride....up early to do 100's


What you doing for the 100's mate?


----------



## hometrainer

Itsjayman02 said:


> Last hour better finish off some emails then a 5 mile bike ride....up early to do 100's


i have three more hours to gothen back at 8am for the dray and get to the gyn soon as i'm able to


----------



## Laurieloz

Classic one said:


> Looks like I be joining Loz at his place of destruction after the 20th , as they do the 300 workout... :clap:


 :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> Its there to collapse on Andy, Then they grab hold of the corners to carry you out...


Don't forget they don't sweat in those corp gyms. They perspire :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i have three more hours to gothen back at 8am for the dray and get to the gyn soon as i'm able to


Has it picked up mate?


----------



## Itsjayman02

andyhuggins said:


> What you doing for the 100's mate?


Light weight i can do first set for around 25 reps then rest for 1 minute and continue with sets till I reach 100 reps

I will do this for 2 exercuses on arms shoulers and chest

But the first set is always pullups....my weakest exercise.

Do this once every 2 weeks to break up the routines aswell as doing slow reps and changing grip width mate


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Don't forget they don't sweat in those corp gyms. They perspire :lol:


And no effing and jeffing.... aloud either....... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> Light weight i can do first set for around 25 reps then rest for 1 minute and continue with sets till I reach 100 reps
> 
> I will do this for 2 exercuses on arms shoulers and chest
> 
> But the first set is always pullups....my weakest exercise.
> 
> Do this once every 2 weeks to break up the routines aswell as doing slow reps and changing grip width mate


Totally agree with mixing things up. keeps the body guessing imo


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> And no effing and jeffing.... aloud either....... :lol:


Good grief sir!!! None of that  :lol:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Has it picked up mate?


no not yet mate but i did reunite two more people with there coats it's a bit to cold and early into the new year for many to be out tonight,but i'm sure will smash it sat night


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> no not yet mate but i did reunite two more people with there coats it's a bit to cold and early into the new year for many to be out tonight,but i'm sure will smash it sat night


True mate. Sat nite look out :lol:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Don't forget they don't sweat in those corp gyms. They perspire :lol:


Can you fart is that allowed..


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> Can you fart is that allowed..


WHAT don't even go there mate :lol:


----------



## Itsjayman02

Something smells funny here:eek:


----------



## Laurieloz

Itsjayman02 said:


> Light weight i can do first set for around 25 reps then rest for 1 minute and continue with sets till I reach 100 reps
> 
> I will do this for 2 exercuses on arms shoulers and chest
> 
> But the first set is always pullups....my weakest exercise.
> 
> Do this once every 2 weeks to break up the routines aswell as doing slow reps and changing grip width mate


Like the look of this idea, mate. It may be worth a try:thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi guys.

A belated good evening to you all.

You know the score!

Nice looking gym there, @dt36

Dunno if you're allowed to sweat in that one?! 

Well I may be :wacko: but I've got my gym bag with me and if I'm not too tired at 6am , I'm offski training:w00t: :w00t:

Then sleep all day and back for another session later. mg:

Twice in one day...that's the plan


----------



## Laurieloz

Dammit. I'm too late! Missed everybody:crying::sad:


----------



## Classic one

Laurieloz said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> A belated good evening to you all.
> 
> You know the score!
> 
> Nice looking gym there, @dt36
> 
> Dunno if you're allowed to sweat in that one?!
> 
> Well I may be :wacko: but I've got my gym bag with me and if I'm not too tired at 6am , I'm offski training:w00t: :w00t:
> 
> Then sleep all day and back for another session later. mg:
> 
> Twice in one day...that's the plan


Will you're frail form of a man take such punishment..


----------



## Laurieloz

Classic one said:


> Will you're frail form of a man take such punishment..


Haha. It will depend on how tired I am at the Cott. Rd/Clough Road junction, if I go straight on to the gym or turn left and go to bed.

I've got an easy job tonight though.

Six 40ft containers came in today.

We're putting away snow shovels, grit bins, ice melt and rocksalt.

All on pallets. All we have to do is fork them away

How's Mark? More classroom stuff?


----------



## Laurieloz

Nah. Cancel the above, that's a stupid idea. :wacko: :surrender:

A good rest and a good couple of hours training this afternoon makes much more sense:smartass:


----------



## Greshie

Morning all , just a quick swoosh by before getting off to work..

for the first time in months I've made a packed lunch ... remains of pizza from the other day and home made chicken and lentil soup 

Hope everyone has a good day and those of you that are hitting the gym hit it hard! :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Morning all , just a quick swoosh by before getting off to work..
> 
> for the first time in months I've made a packed lunch ... remains of pizza from the other day and home made chicken and lentil soup
> 
> *
> Hope everyone has a good day and those of you that are hitting the gym hit it hard*! :thumbup1:


I may, I may not....I may, I may not.... :lol: x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> I may, I may not....I may, I may not.... :lol: x


Is there any doubt that you'll hit it so hard a trail of devastation and broken bodies will be left in your wake (well that's what usually happens!)


----------



## hometrainer

Greshie said:


> Morning all , just a quick swoosh by before getting off to work..
> 
> for the first time in months I've made a packed lunch ... remains of pizza from the other day and home made chicken and lentil soup
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day and those of you that are hitting the gym hit it hard! :thumbup1:


Good morning to you to Sunny and cold in my part of the world at least its not raining


----------



## Classic one

See Loz To much Stress on your body mate for a 64 year old man.... :lol:

OH the class work sucks.... :ban:


----------



## Skye666

Morning all

Sunnyyyyyy yes! Gym for me today was thinking legs but have pulled a muscle in glute  had it more than 2 weeks though so I can't work out what iv done..feel it what ever I do even walking iv been using a tennis ball which kills arghhhhhh. Doctors are crap so I think next week physio.

Looked at some gallery pics last night from last year female competitors .. I won't lie...I wobbled abit on the idea, I had that little devil on my shoulder going what u doing no chance, then convinced myself il do it but won't tell anyone and won't invite anyone haha, I felt fat it was a skippy downhill slope and I havnt even started properly ..phew lol.....I'm saying this mainly for the ladies don't look at my avi and think I'm confident! Hell noooooooo ..so here's how I conquered that...I quickly ditched that gallery of perfectly formed women and went straight to macdonalds gallery fan page there she was queen double. Cheese burger she loves them and is happy loving them :thumb: I'm back on track lol.


----------



## Classic one

hometrainer said:


> Good morning to you to Sunny and cold in my part of the world at least its not raining


OH dont worry it soon will be.... :lol:


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sunnyyyyyy yes! Gym for me today was thinking legs but have pulled a muscle in glute  had it more than 2 weeks though so I can't work out what iv done..feel it what ever I do even walking iv been using a tennis ball which kills arghhhhhh. Doctors are crap so I think next week physio.
> 
> Looked at some gallery pics last night from last year female competitors .. I won't lie...I wobbled abit on the idea, I had that little devil on my shoulder going what u doing no chance, then convinced myself il do it but won't tell anyone and won't invite anyone haha, I felt fat it was a skippy downhill slope and I havnt even started properly ..phew lol.....I'm saying this mainly for the ladies don't look at my avi and think I'm confident! Hell noooooooo ..so here's how I conquered that...I quickly ditched that gallery of perfectly formed women and went straight to macdonalds gallery fan page there she was queen double. Cheese burger she loves them and is happy loving them :thumb: I'm back on track lol.


I didn't think i had a chance in my first show but still came third .just be the best you can be when you step on stage


----------



## Laurieloz

Classic one said:


> See Loz To much Stress on your body mate for a 64 year old man.... :lol:
> 
> OH the class work sucks.... :ban:


 mg: mg: mg:

:nono:


----------



## Laurieloz

Afternoon all.

Nicely rested and ready to hit that gym to rock them racks, wham them weights and bash them barbells!

I chickened out of going after work this morning. That would have just been daft!

Intensive Push session coming up.

@Skye666 Go to the comps, love. It's your ambition. However you get on it doesn't really matter - you will have achieved something....and have your McDonald's if you want to. They taste nice. You'll get enough exercise on that pulled muscle by climbing over the chavs, asbos and schoolkids trying to get served!

Have a good day all. See you in my journal later :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all. 

Had a busy day today. First took my mum to have one of her cataracts done early morning. Then got her settled at home. Then took g-daughter for her standard 1 year check up. All was good :thumb:

Then managed to get a workout with my daughter and an old mate. Which was good.

How have you all been?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Had a busy day today. First took my mum to have one of her cataracts done early morning. Then got her settled at home. Then took g-daughter for her standard 1 year check up. All was good :thumb:
> 
> Then managed to get a workout with my daughter and an old mate. Which was good.
> 
> How have you all been?


Nice to see everything went well mate, busy as your day was:thumb:

Usual day for me. Up at 1, gym and a bit of computer work recording music.

Got the new Tom Hanks film "12 Years A Slave" to watch later on.


----------



## andyhuggins

That is supposed to be a good film going by the reviews mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Sunnyyyyyy yes! Gym for me today was thinking legs but have pulled a muscle in glute  had it more than 2 weeks though so I can't work out what iv done..feel it what ever I do even walking iv been using a tennis ball which kills arghhhhhh. Doctors are crap so I think next week physio.
> 
> Looked at some gallery pics last night from last year female competitors .. I won't lie...I wobbled abit on the idea, I had that little devil on my shoulder going what u doing no chance, then convinced myself il do it but won't tell anyone and won't invite anyone haha, I felt fat it was a skippy downhill slope and I havnt even started properly ..phew lol.....I'm saying this mainly for the ladies don't look at my avi and think I'm confident! Hell noooooooo ..so here's how I conquered that...I quickly ditched that gallery of perfectly formed women and went straight to macdonalds gallery fan page there she was queen double. Cheese burger she loves them and is happy loving them :thumb: I'm back on track lol.


 @Skye666 good to see you beat those demons. They can really mess with your mind.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> That is supposed to be a good film going by the reviews mate.


Yes. Looking forward to it.

I'm by myself tonight, the wife's babysitting but at the the grandkids' house. So nice chill time methinks!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Yes. Looking forward to it.
> 
> I'm by myself tonight, the wife's babysitting but at the the grandkids' house. So nice chill time methinks!


Not on the real ale tonite then mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Not on the real ale tonite then mate?


Haha. No mate. I may have a small whisky much later on.

I'm fully back into my training now and I don't want to jeopardise that.

Not exactly a Dry January, but I'm cutting down a bit


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. No mate. I may have a small whisky much later on.
> 
> I'm fully back into my training now and I don't want to jeopardise that.
> 
> Not exactly a Dry January, but I'm cutting down a bit


Yeah going by your journal all is going well 

make sure it is a small one then :lol:

You training tomorrow?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah going by your journal all is going well
> 
> make sure it is a small one then :lol:
> 
> You training tomorrow?


Thanks Andy.

I'm very pleased with my training at the mo. Though I did drink a bit over Christmas, I was training a great deal and put that down to being able to take my time and rest a lot. Things are going well

Pull session tomorrow.

How about yourself...you trained with your daughter today I believe. Is she enjoying it? Good progress?

Are you still advancing well for the comp?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Thanks Andy.
> 
> I'm very pleased with my training at the mo. Though I did drink a bit over Christmas, I was training a great deal and put that down to being able to take my time and rest a lot. Things are going well
> 
> Pull session tomorrow.
> 
> How about yourself...you trained with your daughter today I believe. Is she enjoying it? Good progress?
> 
> Are you still advancing well for the comp?


Mate most of us relaxed at xmas. I know what you mean nites are a strange thing. love a good pull session :lol:

She is loving it mate and going well :thumb:

Prep for the comp starts on the 12th


----------



## Skye666

Hello.

Has everyone had a good day?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Mate most of us relaxed at xmas. I know what you mean nites are a strange thing. love a good pull session :lol:
> 
> She is loving it mate and going well :thumb:
> 
> Prep for the comp starts on the 12th


Good luck with the prep mate.

It would be great if you could begin your journal at the same time detailing your training right up to the comp. That would be great reading:thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey @Skye666

Yeah had a busy one.

How was yours?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Good luck with the prep mate.
> 
> It would be great if you could begin your journal at the same time detailing your training right up to the comp. That would be great reading:thumb:


I plan to mate. I will try to make it include all aspects.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @Skye666
> 
> Yeah had a busy one.
> 
> How was yours?


Yh not bad ...pretty standard really. What comp u gonna do? ( sorry if u said already iv not caught up)


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh not bad ...pretty standard really. What comp u gonna do? ( sorry if u said already iv not caught up)


The NPA SW( sorry a natty scum fed)

Your doing the gravesend classic I believe?

You sound bit down or tired?


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Hello.
> 
> Has everyone had a good day?


Busy day at work so am feeling a bit cream crackered now .... and found out I'm working from Tuesday onwards next week instead of from Wednesday onwards which was something I hadn't bargained for!


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> The NPA SW( sorry a natty scum fed)
> 
> Your doing the gravesend classic I believe?
> 
> You sound bit down or tired?


Well natty or not still takes same work I'm guessing?

Nah I'm ok ..I can rabbit on sometimes so I was trying to be minimal


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Busy day at work so am feeling a bit cream crackered now .... and found out I'm working from Tuesday onwards next week instead of from Wednesday onwards which was something I hadn't bargained for!


However on the bright side Greshie things happen for a reason...next Tuesday the woman of ur dreams could walk through the doors...we wait with baited breath haha


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Well natty or not still takes same work I'm guessing?
> 
> Nah I'm ok ..I can rabbit on sometimes so I was trying to be minimal


Please rabbit on 

I will just do the best I can and hopefully come in better than last time 

Which one you doing again?


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> However on the bright side Greshie things happen for a reason...next Tuesday the woman of ur dreams could walk through the doors...we wait with baited breath haha


lol something like that !


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Please rabbit on
> 
> I will just do the best I can and hopefully come in better than last time
> 
> Which one you doing again?


Yes that's all u can do isn't it ....the nearest one for me is kent classic, but it's August


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 Whats wrong with August?

Just be your best.


----------



## Double J

Skye666 said:


> However on the bright side Greshie things happen for a reason...*next Tuesday the woman of ur dreams could walk through the doors*...we wait with baited breath haha


I doubt that will happen anytime soon personally :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

@Classic one how is the course going?


----------



## Skye666

Double J said:


> I doubt that will happen anytime soon personally :lol:


Why...does he bat for the other side???


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 Whats wrong with August?
> 
> Just be your best.


Nothing jus seems for ever..


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Nothing jus seems for ever..


Yeah I know what you mean. But you don't know when you will start cutting yet do you?


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening Ladies and Gents


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Evening Ladies and Gents


Hey sweetie. how goes it?


----------



## hometrainer

Yumms said:


> Evening Ladies and Gents


Evening to you


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Nothing jus seems for ever..


Its not that far away and i did the same show you are doing my first time.use the time to get your routine sorted and practise practise practise.

it does kinda take your life over for a while.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Hey sweetie. how goes it?


I'm good thanks, tired. I've had a busy week with the kids. Glad it's the weekend  and you?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Its not that far away and i did the same show you are doing my first time.use the time to get your routine sorted and practise practise practise.
> 
> it does kinda take your life over for a while.


Couldn't agree more mate. get the posing right and that could make all the difference.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I'm good thanks, tired. I've had a busy week with the kids. Glad it's the weekend  and you?


I am fine thanks after a busy day.

How is your OH doing?


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Evening Ladies and Gents


Evening!


----------



## hometrainer

Hi all just thought i would say hello before i open the Bar up for tonight .I hope you all have a great weekend whatever your up to


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I know what you mean. But you don't know when you will start cutting yet do you?


No..not yet


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Hi all just thought i would say hello before i open the Bar up for tonight .I hope you all have a great weekend whatever your up to


Hope you have a good one too mate


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> Its not that far away and i did the same show you are doing my first time.use the time to get your routine sorted and practise practise practise.
> 
> it does kinda take your life over for a while.


Did u..wow and ur in sulfolk isn't that miles away?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> No..not yet


Enjoy this time before the cut


----------



## Skye666

Evening yummy


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> I am fine thanks after a busy day.
> 
> How is your OH doing?


Hes feeling and getting better slowly.. thanks for asking


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Hes feeling and getting better slowly.. thanks for asking


That is good to hear. Respect to him :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Evening yummy


Evening Skyee... hows you?

August will come round quicker than you think... just think plenty of time to get everything spot on and you'll rock that stage!


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Did u..wow and ur in sulfolk isn't that miles away?


A close friend and myself did it its a long story how i got there but we went down the day before one of the things i remember is us sitting in his room at 6AM Sunday morning eating cod spuds and drinking half a bottle of dry white wine loaded with VIt c

it was great a few people from his gym some of his family and some people from work and my ex wife came along to support us


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> A close friend and myself did it its a long story how i got there but we went down the day before one of the things i remember is us sitting in his room at 6AM Sunday morning eating cod spuds and drinking half a bottle of dry white wine loaded with VIt c
> 
> it was great a few people from his gym some of his family and some people from work and my ex wife came along to support us


Boy that takes me back mate :lol:


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> A close friend and myself did it its a long story how i got there but we went down the day before one of the things i remember is us sitting in his room at 6AM Sunday morning eating cod spuds and drinking half a bottle of dry white wine loaded with VIt c
> 
> it was great a few people from his gym some of his family and some people from work and my ex wife came along to support us


Sounds like fun ..and erm ex wife wow now that's what I call support lol


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Evening Skyee... hows you?
> 
> August will come round quicker than you think... just think plenty of time to get everything spot on and you'll rock that stage!


Yes true Hun...I'm not too bad thanx...


----------



## andyhuggins

Do any of you do any other sports?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Do any of you do any other sports?


No. I watch rugby league though


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> No. I watch rugby league though


Oh thats a big north - south thing. League or union?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Oh thats a big north - south thing. League or union?


League of course Leeds Rhinos all the way.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> League of course Leeds Rhinos all the way.


Union :lol: London Irish for me at Reading.


----------



## Northern Lass

Well it's time for bed folks night all x


----------



## Laurieloz

Yumms said:


> League of course Leeds Rhinos all the way.


 :nono:


----------



## Laurieloz

Yumms said:


> Well it's time for bed folks night all x


Don't you go yet, Yumms! Explain yourself my dear! Leeds Rhinos mg:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> :nono:
> 
> View attachment 143553


Is that footie mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Is that footie mate?


Footie? Rugby League man!

That's why the ribbing at Yumms is needed.


----------



## andyhuggins

A tough question?

If your spouse or partner asked you to stop training for the sake of the family unit would you?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> A tough question?
> 
> If your spouse or partner asked you to stop training for the sake of the family unit would you?


A good question, Andy, and thinking of our friends on this thread...a few different answers and reasons I reckon.

Personally, my wife knows the gym is my main outlet in life. There's only the two of us at home, so it wouldn't affect us.

If I needed to be looking after the kids or something, then I would postpone my gym until another day.

What about you mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> A good question, Andy, and thinking of our friends on this thread...a few different answers and reasons I reckon.
> 
> Personally, my wife knows the gym is my main outlet in life. There's only the two of us at home, so it wouldn't affect us.
> 
> If I needed to be looking after the kids or something, then I would postpone my gym until another day.
> 
> What about you mate?


Yes I would give it up because several times it has come close to us splitting due to my comp prep. It becomes an addiction like every other addiction, you just become selfish.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Yes I would give it up because several times it has come close to us splitting due to my comp prep. It becomes an addiction like every other addiction, you just become selfish.


I can well imagine mate, with a family. It's a lot of commitment - both things.

I was okay as my main bodybuilding years were done when I was single in the '90s


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I can well imagine mate, with a family. It's a lot of commitment - both things.
> 
> I was okay as my main bodybuilding years were done when I was single in the '90s


Sounds like you got it right mate


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> I can well imagine mate, with a family. It's a lot of commitment - both things.
> 
> I was okay as my main bodybuilding years were done when I was single in the '90s


You say Leeds Rhinos, with your beautiful picture my friend you give me the horn


----------



## andyhuggins

Roco Cabanez said:


> You say Leeds Rhinos, with your beautiful picture my friend you give me the horn


 @Laurieloz looks like you have a fellow fan here mate?


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> You say Leeds Rhinos, with your beautiful picture my friend you give me the horn


Ffs.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Ffs.


Now now @ laurieloz He is a fan?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Now now @ laurieloz He is a fan?


(groan) Dunno mate. :sleeping:


----------



## andyhuggins

Anyway how was the film?


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> (groan) Dunno mate. :sleeping:


I just think Laurieloz is a beautiful man and I don't mean inn a gay way. For an older guy he looking good and fit. :cowboy:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

I think maybe some time he has pushed the chocolate choo choo up the hill


----------



## andyhuggins

Roco Cabanez said:


> I just think Laurieloz is a beautiful man and I don't mean inn a gay way. For an older guy he looking good and fit. :cowboy:


Fair play mate. @Laurieloz take that as a complement.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Anyway how was the film?


Haha. Quick subject change:thumbup1:

Loved the film.

Very well acted adaptation of the American slavery years in the mid-19th Century. Enjoyed it.

It wasn't Tom Hanks btw...that's the other one I've got to watch - Captain Phillips.


----------



## andyhuggins

Roco Cabanez said:


> I think maybe some time he has pushed the chocolate choo choo up the hill


Maybe ask @Laurieloz that mate?


----------



## Roco Cabanez

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play mate. @Laurieloz take that as a complement.


Indeed that is how it is intended, no funny stuff


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. Quick subject change:thumbup1:
> 
> Loved the film.
> 
> Very well acted adaptation of the American slavery years in the mid-19th Century. Enjoyed it.
> 
> It wasn't Tom Hanks btw...that's the other one I've got to watch - Captain Phillips.


Yeah wasn't quite sure on the stars.but still a good film I believe.


----------



## Roco Cabanez

andyhuggins said:


> Maybe ask @Laurieloz that mate?


Yes Laurieloz did you ever manage to reach the prostate station?


----------



## andyhuggins

Roco Cabanez said:


> Yes Laurieloz did you ever manage to reach the prostate station?


UMM interesting. Did you get there @Laurieloz :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> I just think Laurieloz is a beautiful man and I don't mean inn a gay way. For an older guy he looking good and fit. :cowboy:


Look fella.

Nothing against gay people at all but just come clean will you?

You don't compliment another man's "beauty" and then say you're not gay.

It doesn't bother me at all mate, but one thing I cannot abide is dishonesty. Be genuine or I shall have to ignore you. Understand?


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> Look fella.
> 
> Nothing against gay people at all but just come clean will you?
> 
> You don't compliment another man's "beauty" and then say you're not gay.
> 
> It doesn't bother me at all mate, but one thing I cannot abide is dishonesty. Be genuine or I shall have to ignore you. Understand?


Where I come from men kiss in friendship, no choo choo


----------



## andyhuggins

Roco Cabanez said:


> Where I come from men kiss in friendship, no choo choo


 @Laurieloz its just friendship :wub:


----------



## raptordog

Sorry to interrupt guys.......... but whats a chocolate choo choo.......new flavor protein by bulk powders perhaps......


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Sorry to interrupt guys.......... but whats a chocolate choo choo.......new flavor protein by bulk powders perhaps......


I think @Laurieloz has that recipe mate :whistling:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

andyhuggins said:


> I think @Laurieloz has that recipe mate :whistling:


Yes and I just being friend. Perhaps he once used too much chocolate and not enough man protein


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> Yes Laurieloz did you ever manage to reach the prostate station?


Now what the fuk are you on about?


----------



## Roco Cabanez

I think maybe he run away cos maybe he feel his own choo choo may get derailed or stop at the 'other platform'. Although somebody maybe already stoking the coal for him.


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> Now what the fuk are you on about?


Listen handsome man I offer compliments and hand of friendship and you give me threats of ignoring and acuuses of being gay. This unfair


----------



## Laurieloz

Roco Cabanez said:


> Listen handsome man I offer compliments and hand of friendship and you give me threats of ignoring and acuuses of being gay. This unfair


Too much San Miguel I fear.

Sorry guys, I've got better things to do.


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Sounds like fun ..and erm ex wife wow now that's what I call support lol


she was my wife at the time the ex part came later on


----------



## chris27

Morning all I broke my laptop so just trying to get used to my phone and boy its hard anyway I'm just trying it out . hope your all...


----------



## Northern Lass

Cod heads


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Ahem. On a slightly different note &#8230; just wondering what people's favourite books about music were. I'm not a great fan of rock biographies/autobiographies as such (which a few exceptions - including 'shaky', about Neil Young and 'Scar Tissue' by Anthony Kiedis). But some I music books I really love are - 'Revolution in the Head' by Ian McDonald. The most incredible dissection of everything the Beatles ever recorded. 'Rip it up and start again' by Simon Reynolds. Really interesting book about Post Punk. "Bowie in Berlin" by Thomas Jerome Seabrook. Does what it says on the tin, really. 'Adventures on the wheels of steel' by Dave Haslam. All about the rise of DJ culture, from Jimmy Saville (no, really!) to present day. "Hammer of the Gods'. Needs no introduction, really! I'm sure there are others I've forgotten about. Over to you...


----------



## Laurieloz

chris27 said:


> Morning all I broke my laptop so just trying to get used to my phone and boy its hard anyway I'm just trying it out . hope your all...


Morning Chris.

Don't worry mate, I use my phone all the time for this. One day I'll get sorted with a laptop myself!

Hope you're well. Still training hard?


----------



## Greshie

Morning all !

Ignoring various inter cultural misunderstandings etc

another quick swoosh by before work .... rather a heavy frost here, so I need to search for the de-icer 

Have a good day everyone

and ps I don't read many books any more...............


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Morning all I broke my laptop so just trying to get used to my phone and boy its hard anyway I'm just trying it out . hope your all...


Morning Chris, hope you are ok, other than having a broken laptop ... careless boy! :laugh:


----------



## Laurieloz

Greshie said:


> Morning all !
> 
> Ignoring various inter cultural misunderstandings etc
> 
> another quick swoosh by before work .... rather a heavy frost here, so I need to search for the de-icer
> 
> Have a good day everyone
> 
> and ps I don't read many books any more...............


Morning Greshie.

Yes I think our wonderful weather system won't let us get away without the snow happening sometime soon, on top of all the wind and rain.

Have a good day mate.

P.S. I can put up with the loon who appears at night...a minor irritation!


----------



## Skye666

Roco Cabanez said:


> Where I come from men kiss in friendship, no choo choo


Lol where I come from if their not gay they certainly don't....u are an odd one mr roco with ur gay chat but ur not and admiring laurieloz 'beauty' haha ....I love how u manage to put ur broken English in to perfect context regarding sexual innuendo ...the 45 thread welcomes all so if ur gay it's fine but don't be annoying to others. or we will get milky to derail ur choo. chooo train right out of here ...


----------



## Skye666

Morning

The gym calls for legs my fave day! 

@Laurieloz have to say that silly chat and ur replies gave me a giggle this morning I think u are being wound up but I'm sure it's playful ...I wonder if it's ur knowledge of music that's created this attraction! lol: I have a little lady stalker at the gym watches me smiles in a weird way peers at me through the mirror with odd eyes and always comes up to me in changing room just when I'm waiting to get dressed or undressed and I end up standing there ages until she leaves..so...it could be worse heaven forbid if he was at the gym :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Lol where I come from if their not gay they certainly don't....u are an odd one mr roco with ur gay chat but ur not and admiring laurieloz 'beauty' haha ....I love how u manage to put ur broken English in to perfect context regarding sexual innuendo ...the 45 thread welcomes all so if ur gay it's fine but don't be annoying to others. or we will get milky to derail ur choo. chooo train right out of here ...


Brilliant! :thumbup1:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Morning
> 
> The gym calls for legs my fave day!
> 
> @Laurieloz have to say that silly chat and ur replies gave me a giggle this morning I think u are being wound up but I'm sure it's playful ...I wonder if it's ur knowledge of music that's created this attraction! lol: I have a little lady stalker at the gym watches me smiles in a weird way peers at me through the mirror with odd eyes and always comes up to me in changing room just when I'm waiting to get dressed or undressed and I end up standing there ages until she leaves..so...it could be worse heaven forbid if he was at the gym :lol:


Haha. Yeah.

Morning Skye.

Love your first post. You're absolutely right. Please let it be known that I'm happy to chat away with people from all walks of life. There's no race, sex or religious issues with me, and even though I enjoy a giggle and some humour I draw a line at people blatantly taking the p¡ss.

I'm okay with Mr.C if he's giving you all a laugh, however irritating it is for me. I'll put up with him - for now! Plus, I can't help being stunningly attractive:rolleye:

Watch your gym stalker Skye. I would be having a quiet word with the gym staff I think. Be careful.

Have a good day


----------



## hometrainer

Morning all hope everyone has a fab weekend i'm off to work again shortly.but i may well go and do a little bit of cardio at the gym .take care everyone


----------



## Laurieloz

hometrainer said:


> Morning all hope everyone has a fab weekend i'm off to work again shortly.but i may well go and do a little bit of cardio at the gym .take care everyone


Have a good 'un mate:thumb:


----------



## NorthernSoul

Milky said:


> 3 yrs away for me mate, only 42.


Nearly 1 year away now


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Morning
> 
> The gym calls for legs my fave day!
> 
> @Laurieloz have to say that silly chat and ur replies gave me a giggle this morning I think u are being wound up but I'm sure it's playful ...I wonder if it's ur knowledge of music that's created this attraction! lol: I have a little lady stalker at the gym watches me smiles in a weird way peers at me through the mirror with odd eyes and always comes up to me in changing room just when I'm waiting to get dressed or undressed and I end up standing there ages until she leaves..so...it could be worse heaven forbid if he was at the gym :lol:


Sounds like you have an admirer


----------



## Laurieloz

Juic3Up said:


> Nearly 1 year away now


One year mate. Are you sure you want to join this madhouse we've got here?!


----------



## mark_star

mornin you lot, bright and sunny, if a little cold. Just waiting for the shoppers and hoping to have a busy day.

Still feeling a nice gentle ache from the weeks training and looking forward to a relaxing evening in.


----------



## Laurieloz

mark_star said:


> mornin you lot, bright and sunny, if a little cold. Just waiting for the shoppers and hoping to have a busy day.
> 
> Still feeling a nice gentle ache from the weeks training and looking forward to a relaxing evening in.


Morning Mark.

Hope the punters turn up in their droves mate.

Have a nice chilled evening later


----------



## latblaster

Good morning all.. :bounce:

Sun's shining, bit damp outside & looks like it's going to be a good day.

Taking ma to the hairdressers, go to M&S afterwards & finish unpacking.

Enjoy your day!


----------



## Laurieloz

latblaster said:


> Good morning all.. :bounce:
> 
> Sun's shining, bit damp outside & looks like it's going to be a good day.
> 
> Taking ma to the hairdressers, go to M&S afterwards & finish unpacking.
> 
> Enjoy your day!


Morning matey:thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Ahem. On a slightly different note &#8230; just wondering what people's favourite books about music were. I'm not a great fan of rock biographies/autobiographies as such (which a few exceptions - including 'shaky', about Neil Young and 'Scar Tissue' by Anthony Kiedis). But some I music books I really love are - 'Revolution in the Head' by Ian McDonald. The most incredible dissection of everything the Beatles ever recorded. 'Rip it up and start again' by Simon Reynolds. Really interesting book about Post Punk. "Bowie in Berlin" by Thomas Jerome Seabrook. Does what it says on the tin, really. 'Adventures on the wheels of steel' by Dave Haslam. All about the rise of DJ culture, from Jimmy Saville (no, really!) to present day. "Hammer of the Gods'. Needs no introduction, really! I'm sure there are others I've forgotten about. Over to you...


no takers, @Laurieloz ? I need some new reads


----------



## latblaster

"I don't wanna live this life" by Nancy Spungen...Sid Vicicious's gf.

Read it long ago...it was an interesting book iirc.


----------



## dt36

Dirk McQuickly said:


> no takers, @Laurieloz ? I need some new reads


Recently read Sir Horace Gentleman's autobiography during his time with The Specials. Really good.

Tried Pete Townsend's after that, but gave up with it.

Another good auto, even though he's been slated by the media is Lance Armstrong, It's not about the bike. Amazing read on his battle with cancer.


----------



## dt36

Right, got to shake myself to go and do some cardio. Did squats yesterday and paying for it today. Went for a sniff around the gold shops earlier and I felt like I had done a marathon.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> no takers, @Laurieloz ? I need some new reads


Hi Dirk, hope you're well.

A quick look at my bookcase.....

Some great reading can be found in these books:

1. Jon Savage - England's Dreaming.

2. John Harris - The Last Party.

3. Stuart Maconie - Cider With Roadies.

4. Nick Kent - The Dark Stuff.

I know you said you weren't too bothered about biographies, but I did enjoy these very honest accounts:

5. Pete Townshend - Who I Am.

6. Keith Richards - Life.

7. Bob Dylan - Chronicles.

8. Lemmy - White Line Fever.

9. David Crosby - If I Could Only Remember My Name.

The best music autobiography ever written is apparently "Diary of a Rock 'n' Roll Star by Ian Hunter.

I haven't read it myself and it's a bit old now, but they say it's excellent.

Stay away from autobiographies from Slash and Meatloaf. They're [email protected]!

Reference books:

1001 Albums to Hear Before You Die.

The Great Rock Discography.

My next book is Morrissey's autobiography which I got for Christmas. Again, it's meant to be excellent.

Hope this helps mate


----------



## dt36

I have Made of Stone (Stone Roses) on my PC to watch, but not got round to it yet. Supposed to be an interesting watch.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dt36 said:


> Recently read Sir Horace Gentleman's autobiography during his time with The Specials. Really good.
> 
> Tried Pete Townsend's after that, but gave up with it.
> 
> Another good auto, even though he's been slated by the media is Lance Armstrong, It's not about the bike. Amazing read on his battle with cancer.


I like the sound of the Horace Gentleman one 



Laurieloz said:


> Hi Dirk, hope you're well.
> 
> A quick look at my bookcase.....
> 
> Some great reading can be found in these books:
> 
> 1. Jon Savage - England's Dreaming.
> 
> 2. John Harris - The Last Party.
> 
> 3. Stuart Maconie - Cider With Roadies.
> 
> 4. Nick Kent - The Dark Stuff.
> 
> I know you said you weren't too bothered about biographies, but I did enjoy these very honest accounts:
> 
> 5. Pete Townshend - Who I Am.
> 
> 6. Keith Richards - Life.
> 
> 7. Bob Dylan - Chronicles.
> 
> 8. Lemmy - White Line Fever.
> 
> 9. David Crosby - If I Could Only Remember My Name.
> 
> The best music autobiography ever written is apparently "Diary of a Rock 'n' Roll Star by Ian Hunter.
> 
> I haven't read it myself and it's a bit old now, but they say it's excellent.
> 
> Stay away from autobiographies from Slash and Meatloaf. They're [email protected]!
> 
> Reference books:
> 
> 1001 Albums to Hear Before You Die.
> 
> The Great Rock Discography.
> 
> My next book is Morrissey's autobiography which I got for Christmas. Again, it's meant to be excellent.
> 
> Hope this helps mate


Read nearly all of them Laurie! Don't know John Harris, though. Who's he?


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I like the sound of the Horace Gentleman one
> 
> Read nearly all of them Laurie! Don't know John Harris, though. Who's he?


John Harris is a journalist who also wrote "Hail! Hail! Rock 'n' Roll". Both books are a very good read


----------



## Ashcrapper

Roco Cabanez said:


> I just think Laurieloz is a beautiful man and I don't mean inn a gay way. For an older guy he looking good and fit. :cowboy:


has Laurie been sending you photographs of his genitalia?


----------



## dt36

Cardio done and dusted for the day. Did a 30 rep feeder set of squats to try and get some fresh blood into the sore muscles before the session. JOB DONE...


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> has Laurie been sending you photographs of his genitalia?


(yawn) Here we go... :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> (yawn) Here we go... :whistling:


please Laurie, I'm in no way baiting you I was just a little surprised by your abrupt response and mentioning that he may be gay. You are looking very well in your avatar and the man merely quite rightly paid you a complement. How are the 8000 set leg sessions going by the way?


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> please Laurie, I'm in no way baiting you I was just a little surprised by your abrupt response and mentioning that he may be gay. You are looking very well in your avatar and the man merely quite rightly paid you a complement. How are the 8000 set leg sessions going by the way?


Going well thank you for asking.


----------



## Twisted

Lost some weight in the face Laurie. Been cutting?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

wow. first meniere's free day for about 6 weeks (so far)! Hose to myself this evening too. May indulge in a glass of red or two. anyone got any exciting plans for tonight?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

That's house to myself. Not hose, obviously. That would be weird


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> wow. first meniere's free day for about 6 weeks (so far)! Hose to myself this evening too. May indulge in a glass of red or two. anyone got any exciting plans for tonight?


We had some vinyl in our delivery today .. going through it were all sorts of raves from the 70's including Dire Straits Making Movies and Neil Simon, which put me in the mood to dig out my CD's tonight and have a big reminisce, but Radio Three are broadcasting Die Fledermaus from the Met New York which has some great tunes in it so I shall probably sit back and tap my foot along to that!............


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> wow. first meniere's free day for about 6 weeks (so far)! Hose to myself this evening too. May indulge in a glass of red or two. anyone got any exciting plans for tonight?


That's good news, mate. Hope the Meniere's keeps away:thumbup1:

Tonight. Not a lot going on really. Catch up on some recordings, have a chat on here later


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> We had some vinyl in our delivery today .. going through it were all sorts of raves from the 70's including Dire Straits Making Movies and Neil Simon, which put me in the mood to dig out my CD's tonight and have a big reminisce, but Radio Three are broadcasting Die Fledermaus from the Met New York which has some great tunes in it so I shall probably sit back and tap my foot along to that!............


Isn't Neil Simon a playwright? I thought he wrote the odd couple.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> That's good news, mate. Hope the Meniere's keeps away:thumbup1:
> 
> Tonight. Not a lot going on really. Catch up on some recordings, have a chat on here later


maybe able to join in myself this evening! That would make a nice change


----------



## Laurieloz

Twisted said:


> Lost some weight in the face Laurie. Been cutting?


Haha. No mate. Old age I think!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. No mate. Old age I think!


Have you ever taken drugs?


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Isn't Neil Simon a playwright? I thought he wrote the odd couple.


Ooops I meant Paul Simon .... my bad ... been a long day !


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> Have you ever taken drugs?


No mate. Is that relevant to anything? Have you?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> No mate. Is that relevant to anything? Have you?


I have yes. Lots. No relevance, just making conversation and trying to be nice


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> I have yes. Lots. No relevance, just making conversation and trying to be nice


No worries then mate. Are you going to ask anyone else on this thread too?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

ask me! ask me!


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all 

Hope you had a good day?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all
> 
> Hope you had a good day?


Evening to you mate and to all the rest of us oldies


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> No worries then mate. Are you going to ask anyone else on this thread too?


No, I don't like anyone else. I'd love to have a weekend in the forest, log cabins, some fine wine, me and you and some magic mushrooms


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> No, I don't like anyone else. I'd love to have a weekend in the forest, log cabins, some fine wine, me and you and some magic mushrooms


A splendid ideology, my friend. Won't happen


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening lasses and lads


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening sweetie.

how are you?

Kids behaving?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening sweetie.
> 
> how are you?
> 
> Kids behaving?


Good thanks, yes they're fast asleep as we speak  and u?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Good thanks, yes they're fast asleep as we speak  and u?


Yeah I am fine thanks. Just going to chill and have a chat on here


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> A splendid ideology, my friend. Won't happen


Spoilsport. How about some crack then? Are you partial to crack?


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> Spoilsport. How about some crack then? Are you partial to crack?


I wasn't born yesterday, bud....


----------



## Laurieloz

Anyway, back to normality....

Evening all. How's the 45'ers tonight? Have we all had a nice day?


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> I wasn't born yesterday, bud....


 

Have a nice evening my friend and all you other old people


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I am fine thanks. Just going to chill and have a chat on here


Yes same here. Rubbish television again on a Saturday night. 

Anyway I have just finished prepping the majority of my food next week


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Anyway, back to normality....
> 
> Evening all. How's the 45'ers tonight? Have we all had a nice day?


26.... next week:whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

Ashcrapper said:


> Have a nice evening my friend and all you other old people


Thank you, Ash.

A pleasantly endearing chat as always


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Anyway, back to normality....
> 
> Evening all. How's the 45'ers tonight? Have we all had a nice day?


Yeah had a good one thanks and you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Yes same here. Rubbish television again on a Saturday night.
> 
> Anyway I have just finished prepping the majority of my food next week


Nothing like being prepared sweetie :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> 26.... next week:whistling:


So what day is it?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> So what day is it?


17th.... :tongue:


----------



## Laurieloz

Well it looks like we're babysitting again....


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> 17th.... :tongue:


I'll have to remember that :wink:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Well it looks like we're babysitting again....


Your place or theirs mate?


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Well it looks like we're babysitting again....


 

Look at your beastly chest


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Look at your beastly chest


Steady @Yumms :whistling:


----------



## raptordog

Ashcrapper said:


> No, I don't like anyone else. I'd love to have a weekend in the forest, log cabins, some fine wine, me and you and some magic mushrooms


That's a bit strong..... you can shove your log cabin, fine wine and mushrooms....your loss matey...... :001_tt2:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

raptordog said:


> That's a bit strong..... you can shove your log cabin, fine wine and mushrooms....your loss matey...... :001_tt2:


Don't take him the wrong way. He's just a ****.


----------



## andyhuggins

What time of day do you guys train?

For me it varies really.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> What time of day do you guys train?
> 
> For me it varies really.


usually early afternoon.


----------



## raptordog

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Don't take him the wrong way. He's just a ****.


Using cnut more like....wines and dines you then throws you to one side like a worn out doll.

Then moves on to his next conquest..... Bast*rd......:laugh:


----------



## raptordog

Evening all ...how you lot doing tonight.....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Evening all ...how you lot doing tonight.....


Fine thanks mate and u?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Fine thanks mate and u?


Hows the training going Andy after the festive break, are you back into full swing yet mate....


----------



## andyhuggins

yeah back into it on monday mate. So this is the 1st week.

What about you?


----------



## raptordog

Hey....just realized I have become a gold member...how did that happen..... :confused1:


----------



## andyhuggins

@Yumms how are the kids doing meant to ask earlier?


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Hey....just realized I have become a gold member...how did that happen..... :confused1:


Strange forces about mate :confused1:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> @Yumms how are the kids doing meant to ask earlier?


ok.. Little concerned about my youngest (daughter) she is 11 months and is not answering to her name and not giving me eye contact... I am going to get her checked out as there is a chance she could me autistic too. I just have a instinct something isn't right.


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Ashcrapper said:


> Spoilsport. How about some crack then? Are you partial to crack?


I know somebody from Hull who likes a crack


----------



## Roco Cabanez

raptordog said:


> Hey....just realized I have become a gold member...how did that happen..... :confused1:


500 shags and your penls becomes gold


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> ok.. Little concerned about my youngest (daughter) she is 11 months and is not answering to her name and not giving me eye contact... I am going to get her checked out as there is a chance she good me autistic too. I just have a instinct something isn't right.[/Q
> 
> Bless her. Hope all is fine when she gets checked out.


----------



## Skye666

Ashcrapper said:


> Have a nice evening my friend and all you other old people


Old people?? Watch it crapper face, old is the new young il have u know...


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> yeah back into it on monday mate. So this is the 1st week.
> 
> What about you?


Going well mate..decided to go back with a bit of a unorthodox approach, been training and hitting

hard individual muscle groups, for the maximum shock affect after the big rest.

Had a arm day/ shoulder day and chest day so far back and legs to go yet.

Certainly done some damage as the pain and soreness is killing me lol


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Going well mate..decided to go back with a bit of a unorthodox approach, been training and hitting
> 
> hard individual muscle groups, for the maximum shock affect after the big rest.
> 
> Had a arm day/ shoulder day and chest day so far back and legs to go yet.
> 
> Certainly done some damage as the pain and soreness is killing me lol


sounds good mate. Kind of like a 5 day split then. nothing like mixing it up mate to get the muscles thinking


----------



## phoenix1980

Just to add to the music books Id like to say that years ago I read Rick Wakemans one called Say Yes, this was back when I didnt read much, I dont recall much of it other than it was gripping I couldnt put it down and he's been through alot.


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Ashcrapper said:


> No, I don't like anyone else. I'd love to have a weekend in the forest, log cabins, some fine wine, me and you and some magic mushrooms


I would recommend having mushroom before Loz,


----------



## Skye666

Roco Cabanez said:


> 500 shags and your penls becomes gold


Roco please do us a favour ...pass this info onto our friend ashcrapper as he's still putting his penis in his ear!!! ....>>>>> gone lol


----------



## Skye666

Evening all

Did anyone watch the voice? So much talent ....better Han that other Saturday night crap splash? What's that all about wot a liars tosh.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

raptordog said:


> Hey....just realized I have become a gold member...how did that happen..... :confused1:


I always thought you were gold mate


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Did anyone watch the voice? So much talent ....better Han that other Saturday night crap splash? What's that all about wot a liars tosh.


Evening. Can't stand it if I'm honest .


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Did anyone watch the voice? So much talent ....better Han that other Saturday night crap splash? What's that all about wot a liars tosh.


Sorry sweetie didn't watch either so can't comment.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> sounds good mate. Kind of like a 5 day split then. nothing like mixing it up mate to get the muscles thinking


You got it mate, hitting them hard then plenty of rest....up my protein intake as well just to make sure

there is plenty of feed fuel in the tank.... usually rely on solid food but added a protein shake to up the

octane level lol.....speaking of which...how expensive has that become these day, thought whey was

a by product in the dairy world for Christ sake.....:no:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Yumms said:


> ok.. Little concerned about my youngest (daughter) she is 11 months and is not answering to her name and not giving me eye contact... I am going to get her checked out as there is a chance she could me autistic too. I just have a instinct something isn't right.


How do you mean, 'autistic too' yumms? Do you have another child who is autistic?


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Evening. Can't stand it if I'm honest .


Yh guess it depends if ur a music fan....tbh I like the psychology of it they can't see them and so can't judge on first impression like we all do...


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry sweetie didn't watch either so can't comment.


What u . Been up to andy


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> You got it mate, hitting them hard then plenty of rest....up my protein intake as well just to make sure
> 
> there is plenty of feed fuel in the tank.... usually rely on solid food but added a protein shake to up the
> 
> octane level lol.....speaking of which...how expensive has that become these day, thought whey was
> 
> a by product in the dairy world for Christ sake.....:no:


The bastards have put vat on it mate :cursing:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I've had a bit of a weird week in work. Did anyone see 'benefits street'? I didn't see it, but I know it's cause a lot of controversy. From what I've heard, I think I'd hate it, but I stress I haven't seen it. Well it turns out the it's made by the production company I'm currently working at. They've gone on lockdown and there's a protest planned outside their offices next week! Not looking forward to Monday.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> What u . Been up to andy


A cheeky leg session will the wife did the food shopping. A nice walk in the forest later. now just chillin on here.

What u been up to @Skye666 ?


----------



## andyhuggins

Do any of you train with your spouse/partner etc?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> A cheeky leg session will the wife did the food shopping. A nice walk in the forest later. now just chillin on here.
> 
> What u been up to @Skye666 ?


Work, gym, shopping, dog walking and coffee with friends

I had a leg session today :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Do any of you train with your spouse/partner etc?


I have but don't think it's a good idea lol....


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Work, gym, shopping, dog walking and coffee with friends
> 
> I had a leg session today :thumbup1:


Sounds like a full on day to me :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I have but don't think it's a good idea lol....


Mind me asking why?


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Yumms said:


> ok.. Little concerned about my youngest (daughter) she is 11 months and is not answering to her name and not giving me eye contact... I am going to get her checked out as there is a chance she could me autistic too. I just have a instinct something isn't right.


Hope all is good for you. Children all develop at different stages, some things a 12 month can do others don't do until they are 2. I have a nephew who didn't talk till he was three. We were very worried about him but he's 13 now and perfect. You are right to get her checked if you are worried...all the best


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Mind me asking why?


Because I think it's a hard one especially if u both train properly...I saw a. Guy today training with his wife but it's obvious he trains and she's just having a go so she was ok with him telling her what to do.....me on the other hand...cough :nono:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

andyhuggins said:


> Do any of you train with your spouse/partner etc?


Not a good idea, can get a bit competitive. Training in the bedroom is good though! :thumb:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Skye666 said:


> Roco please do us a favour ...pass this info onto our friend ashcrapper as he's still putting his penis in his ear!!! ....>>>>> gone lol


He must have golden ears by now!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Because I think it's a hard one especially if u both train properly...I saw a. Guy today training with his wife but it's obvious he trains and she's just having a go so she was ok with him telling her what to do.....me on the other hand...cough :nono:


Fair play sweetie. I know where you are coming from.

I train with the wife at times. She knows her stuff and can push my buttons to get those extra reps.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play sweetie. I know where you are coming from.
> 
> I train with the wife at times. She knows her stuff and can push my buttons to get those extra reps.


Oh well that's a good thing then if she works with u.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Oh well that's a good thing then if she works with u.


Yeah but is only know and again. Otherwise it would be war :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Roco Cabanez said:


> Hope all is good for you. Children all develop at different stages, some things a 12 month can do others don't do until they are 2. I have a nephew who didn't talk till he was three. We were very worried about him but he's 13 now and perfect. You are right to get her checked if you are worried...all the best


Thanks x


----------



## Laurieloz

Yumms said:


> Look at your beastly chest


Beastly?, Yumms:rolleye:

Anyway, granddaughter and Mrs.LL have gone to bo-bo's. Peace


----------



## andyhuggins

You love em really mate


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Yh guess it depends if ur a music fan....tbh I like the psychology of it they can't see them and so can't judge on first impression like we all do...


I'm a music fan. That's why I didn't watch The Voice


----------



## andyhuggins

WOW careful loz :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi again.

Just going through the thread where I left earlier.

@Yumms I'm sorry to hear about your daughter. Surely you can't get any more misfortune with your family.

Certainly get her looked at. I sincerely hope it's a temporary trait.

@Dirk McQuickly A strike mate? What will you do...call first and see what's happening...if it affects your working schedule? Hope it's resolved soon.

@phoenix1980 I haven't read Rick Wakeman's book but I know about it as he was signing fans' copies along with Yes memorabilia at a concert I went to a few years back.

It was "An Evening with Anderson & Wakeman" at York Barbican.

A great two-man show. Music and chatting with the audience. A real character, although Jon Anderson is a tad strange. Very mystical!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Laurieloz said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Just going through the thread where I left earlier.
> 
> @Yumms I'm sorry to hear about your daughter. Surely you can't get any more misfortune with your family.
> 
> Certainly get her looked at. I sincerely hope it's a temporary trait.
> 
> @Dirk McQuickly A strike mate? What will you do...call first and see what's happening...if it affects your working schedule? Hope it's resolved soon.
> 
> @phoenix1980 I haven't read Rick Wakeman's book but I know about it as he was signing fans' copies along with Yes memorabilia at a concert I went to a few years back.
> 
> It was "An Evening with Anderson & Wakeman" at York Barbican.
> 
> A great two-man show. Music and chatting with the audience. A real character, although Jon Anderson is a tad strange. Very mystical!


no mate. not a strike. that would be far more straightforward! I'd never cross a picket line. This is a protest against the company I'm currently working for.


----------



## Laurieloz

Dirk McQuickly said:


> no mate. not a strike. that would be far more straightforward! I'd never cross a picket line. This is a protest against the company I'm currently working for.


I hope it doesn't affect you too much mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Roco Cabanez said:


> He must have golden ears by now!


One of my favourite Bowie songs


----------



## Laurieloz

I've enjoyed reading all your chat tonight and I know I'm a little late joining you all but what can we talk about now?

@Classic one Have you seen the thread about "Vehicle history" - you'd like that mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> One of my favourite Bowie songs


LMFAO :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> I'm a music fan. That's why I didn't watch The Voice


Really??? Come on now u can't knock tom!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> I've enjoyed reading all your chat tonight and I know I'm a little late joining you all but what can we talk about now?
> 
> @Classic one Have you seen the thread about "Vehicle history" - you'd like that mate.


Do we think we can make improvements at our age?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Really??? Come on now u can't knock tom!


You have to love "sex bomb" tom :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

Dirk McQuickly said:


> One of my favourite Bowie songs


FPMSL..... :thumbup1: ..... your on the ball tonight young Dirk..........cracker :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> You have to love "sex bomb" tom :thumb:


Leave the hat on...but no socks


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Do we think we can make improvements at our age?


Depends...at what? Lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Leave the hat on...but no socks


OH YEAH :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> Really??? Come on now u can't knock tom!


It's not Tom Jones, he's a legend of course. It's just the whole glitzy celebrity this-that I'm tired of.

Making people famous overnight when it takes naturally talented people years to make it in real life.

Sorry Skye, not my thing.

Now BBC4's new Born To Be Wild documentary last night....that's my bag


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Depends...at what? Lol


Well I will leave that to peoples imagination :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> It's not Tom Jones, he's a legend of course. It's just the whole glitzy celebrity this-that I'm tired of.
> 
> Making people famous overnight when it takes naturally talented people years to make it in real life.
> 
> Sorry Skye, not my thing.
> 
> Now BBC4's new Born To Be Wild documentary last night....that's my bag


I agree with programs like britains got no talent and X factor but I do think the voice is a better quality of people who can actually sing and generally don't have a 'story' that's used to get them through.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 "and baby you can turn me on" :whistling:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Do we think we can make improvements at our age?


Do you mean with our training, Andy?

I think we can maintain, perhaps not improve so much.

Most if us here would probably think that our peak was reached some years ago.

But looking at other people of my age, I'm quietly confident and pleased with my current progress.

But it's so much more difficult at our age to keep our physiques in shape


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Leave the hat on...but no socks


What is it with women and men's socks lol....heard it a million times...why the big turn off.

Now a women in stockings....does it for me every time lol.......


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Do you mean with our training, Andy?
> 
> I think we can maintain, perhaps not improve so much.
> 
> Most if us here would probably think that our peak was reached some years ago.
> 
> But looking at other people of my age, I'm quietly confident and pleased with my current progress.
> 
> But it's so much more difficult at our age to keep our physiques in shape


Life in generall as well mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

I still think I can make improvements regarding training too.


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> I agree with programs like britains got no talent and X factor but I do think the voice is a better quality of people who can actually sing and generally don't have a 'story' that's used to get them through.


Maybe I should give it another chance.

Do they write their own songs and play instruments. Or is it just cover versions like "Summer of '69" and bloody "Angels".

Sadly, if so, it's simply karaoke in my eyes


----------



## Laurieloz

raptordog said:


> What is it with women and men's socks lol....heard it a million times...why the big turn off.
> 
> Now a women in stockings....does it for me every time lol.......


Suspenders mate:tt2:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Well I will leave that to peoples imagination :whistling:


I've improved a little with DIY that said if I had someone to do it for me I'd prefer it, iv really improved on selective hearing got that off to a T, huge improvement on choice of men! The breathing in technique..Ching iv perfected that, on the negative the eyes have gone can't read a thing....lol


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Life in generall as well mate?


That's a good question.

When I was going through some problems last year. My mum, finances, my step-daughter's health, it was difficult.

I decided over Christmas to try to be more positive about things and yes, life in general.

I started with my training.

I thought "keep fit and you will be happier in yourself". So far so good.

I know being positive alone cannot change health and finances, but at least it can perhaps make things easier day to day. That's how I live now...day to day. Try not to plan too much and worry so much.

Well...you did ask!


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> What is it with women and men's socks lol....heard it a million times...why the big turn off.
> 
> Now a women in stockings....does it for me every time lol.......


Lol yes I bet it does it for ya!

Socks are just wrong in bed...


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I've improved a little with DIY that said if I had someone to do it for me I'd prefer it, iv really improved on selective hearing got that off to a T, huge improvement on choice of men! The breathing in technique..Ching iv perfected that, on the negative the eyes have gone can't read a thing....lol


looks to me you are doing well. All good :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 "and baby you can turn me on" :whistling:


Where's ur button?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> I still think I can make improvements regarding training too.


You can mate. You have that comp in your sights, so you will be making sure you improve


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> That's a good question.
> 
> When I was going through some problems last year. My mum, finances, my step-daughter's health, it was difficult.
> 
> I decided over Christmas to try to be more positive about things and yes, life in general.
> 
> I started with my training.
> 
> I thought "keep fit and you will be happier in yourself". So far so good.
> 
> I know being positive alone cannot change health and finances, but at least it can perhaps make things easier day to day. That's how I live now...day to day. Try not to plan too much and worry so much.
> 
> Well...you did ask!


sounds like improvements to me mate :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Where's ur button?


Know i would have to show you that in person :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Maybe I should give it another chance.
> 
> Do they write their own songs and play instruments. Or is it just cover versions like "Summer of '69" and bloody "Angels".
> 
> Sadly, if so, it's simply karaoke in my eyes


Yes they they do covers but also write own material too and play instruments...


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> sounds like improvements to me mate :thumb:


Getting there. 2014 is going to be much better than last year hopefully.

I hope it is for you also, Andy:thumb:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Know i would have to show you that in person :whistling:


Don't forget I'm blind as a bat lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Getting there. 2014 is going to be much better than last year hopefully.
> 
> I hope it is for you also, Andy:thumb:


Thanks mate so do I


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> I've improved a little with DIY that said if I had someone to do it for me I'd prefer it, iv really improved on selective hearing got that off to a T, huge improvement on choice of men! The breathing in technique..Ching iv perfected that, on the negative the eyes have gone can't read a thing....lol


And look at your training Skye. You're doing fantastic there too!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Don't forget I'm blind as a bat lol


We can always do it by touch :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> We can always do it by touch :whistling:


Are u flirting with me andy :rolleye:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> We can always do it by touch :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Are u flirting with me andy :rolleye:


UUUUUURRRRRR!!!!!!!

Hell Yeah.


----------



## Laurieloz

Should I close my eyes? :wink: :wink:


----------



## andyhuggins

Not yet mate lol


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Not yet mate lol


Nothing moist happening yet then?


----------



## andyhuggins

Mr L please. This is the 45+ thread


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Mr L please. This is the 45+ thread


As long as I don't hear any squelching.... :w00t:

Good Heavens.....what AM I saying?? mg:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> As long as I don't hear any squelching.... :w00t:
> 
> Good Heavens.....what AM I saying?? mg:


You on the whiskey mate :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> You on the whiskey mate :lol:


Yes! Haha. Only a wee dram, mind


----------



## Laurieloz

Where's @Skye666 gone? :sad:


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Yes! Haha. Only a wee dram, mind


R u sure its a wee dram?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> R u sure its a wee dram?


Oh yes. No more for me mate.

There are many sides to me, Andy!


----------



## Laurieloz

What's your plans for tomorrow Andy


----------



## andyhuggins

An early ssc session first thing. Then its time family time if all goes to plan I believe.

What about you?


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> An early ssc session first thing. Then its time family time if all goes to plan I believe.
> 
> What about you?


Good man. Treasured family time is a priority.

Me, I'm looking after little 'un in the morning until 12.

My wife's working at Tesco 10-4.

I'll hit the gym after I drop off the g'daughter to do my legs session.

Then bed for a couple of hours to catch up before work on the night.


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Good man. Treasured family time is a priority.
> 
> Me, I'm looking after little 'un in the morning until 12.
> 
> My wife's working at Tesco 10-4.
> 
> I'll hit the gym after I drop off the g'daughter to do my legs session.
> 
> Then bed for a couple of hours to catch up before work on the night.


See you love the family too mate.

Then a full day for you. hope the legs go well mate. I am sure they will by the way you have been training :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> See you love the family too mate.
> 
> Then a full day for you. hope the legs go well mate. I am sure they will by the way you have been training :thumb:


Yes mate.

As you know there's just me and the wife at home.

Her daughters have their own lives and we see them often.

Having the two grandkids is great for me because I never had kids myself.....unless there's some running around Belize or somewhere!!

Yeah legs tomorrow. Loving all that!


----------



## andyhuggins

Enjoy the g-kids mate they are epic fun :lol:

Do your supersets at the end though mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Enjoy the g-kids mate they are epic fun :lol:
> 
> Do your supersets at the end though mate.


Do you think even after the high-rep stuff?

I think I might burn out if I did that, it's still trial and error


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Do you think even after the high-rep stuff?
> 
> I think I might burn out if I did that, it's still trial and error


Didn't realise you were doing hi reps.

then no i would leave them out for sure.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Didn't realise you were doing hi reps.
> 
> then no i would leave them out for sure.


No worries mate.

I think I'll leave it as it is for now. Enjoyed it today, the end results were good.

God knows why I'm still bothered though!


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> No worries mate.
> 
> I think I'll leave it as it is for now. Enjoyed it today, the end results were good.
> 
> God knows why I'm still bothered though!


You are bothered cause it is going well and you feel good.

Anyway I am off to bed now mate so catch up with you tomorrow mate.


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> You are bothered cause it is going well and you feel good.
> 
> Anyway I am off to bed now mate so catch up with you tomorrow mate.


Yes same here mate. Enjoyed the chat. Good night Andy


----------



## dt36

Guys, have you tried one very high rep set for the first set. Followed by a heavy working set to natural failure. Then to finish, a triple drop set to negative failure. This works, but is nasty.

I have a routine on my drive which I'll try and paste up later. It's based on the ideas of Kerry Kayes and Borresson when they were with Chemical Warfare.


----------



## Northern Lass

Laurieloz said:


> Hi again.
> 
> Just going through the thread where I left earlier.
> 
> Certainly get her looked at. I sincerely hope it's a temporary trait.
> 
> @Dirk McQuickly A strike mate? What will you do...call first and see what's happening...if it affects your working schedule? Hope it's resolved soon.
> 
> @Yumms I'm sorry to hear about your daughter. Surely you can't get any more misfortune with your family.
> 
> @phoenix1980 I haven't read Rick Wakeman's book but I know about it as he was signing fans' copies along with Yes memorabilia at a concert I went to a few years back.
> 
> It was "An Evening with Anderson & Wakeman" at York Barbican.
> 
> A great two-man show. Music and chatting with the audience. A real character, although Jon Anderson is a tad strange. Very mystical!


Thanks love. Means a lot


----------



## Laurieloz

dt36 said:


> Guys, have you tried one very high rep set for the first set. Followed by a heavy working set to natural failure. Then to finish, a triple drop set to negative failure. This works, but is nasty.
> 
> I have a routine on my drive which I'll try and paste up later. It's based on the ideas of Kerry Kayes and Borresson when they were with Chemical Warfare.


I'll look forwatd to seeing this mate


----------



## roadwarrior

dt36 said:


> Guys, have you tried one very high rep set for the first set. Followed by a heavy working set to natural failure. Then to finish, a triple drop set to negative failure. This works, but is nasty.
> 
> I have a routine on my drive which I'll try and paste up later. It's based on the ideas of Kerry Kayes and Borresson when they were with Chemical Warfare.


I used to do something like this at my previous gym where the heaviest dumbbells were 30Kg.

I'd put the bench on a an incline (one notch) and then see how many chest presses I could do with the 30Kgs. The most I've done is 33 reps.

The next two sets would then be killers with reps dropping to 20 and then 8 to 10.

Worth a try.


----------



## Skye666

Laurieloz said:


> Where's @Skye666 gone? :sad:


Boo.. :bounce:

Tut tut u boys and ur chat last night! For some radon at night my pages take ages to refresh I have to keep clicking on to another thread then come back to catch up with convo..so I get side tracked..sorry to run out and leave u both squelching!


----------



## Skye666

@Laurieloz. Wit wooo @ the avi...but isn't this going to have u know who choo choo frothing at the mouth? Lol


----------



## Laurieloz

Skye666 said:


> @Laurieloz. Wit wooo @ the avi...but isn't this going to have u know who choo choo frothing at the mouth? Lol


Haha. I took that photo yesterday as an update from the intensive training I've been doing the last two weeks.

I'm a bit leaner I think!

And I'm not bothered about Roco. I ignore the weirdo now!


----------



## Northern Lass

dt36 said:


> Guys, have you tried one very high rep set for the first set. Followed by a heavy working set to natural failure. Then to finish, a triple drop set to negative failure. This works, but is nasty.
> 
> I have a routine on my drive which I'll try and paste up later. It's based on the ideas of Kerry Kayes and Borresson when they were with Chemical Warfare.


Pre-exhausting the muscle  no I haven't tried that .


----------



## Laurieloz

So good morning all.

Enjoyable banter last night, if a little bizarre occasionally. Good fun, as I don't get much of a chance for joining you during the week.

Just dropped off my granddaughter who slept over last night. Good as gold.

Wife is woking at Tesco till 2.

I was going to have a rest day todau from the gym, but I'm hooked at the moment so I'll be doing a legs session today.

Have a good day


----------



## Laurieloz

Just been listening to some 70's cheesy soul music from the Walrus of lurrrrrrve, Mr. Barry White. Class.


----------



## hometrainer

Laurieloz said:


> Just been listening to some 70's cheesy soul music from the Walrus of lurrrrrrve, Mr. Barry White. Class.
> View attachment 143633


I didn't get Mr white at the time but boy did i get it as i got older


----------



## Laurieloz

hometrainer said:


> I didn't get Mr white at the time but boy did i get it as i got older


Same with me mate.

Have you heard the long version of "Let The Music Play"?

He speaks on the intro about walking alone at night, his woman at home and finding a discotheque. He then has a great time there.

YouTube it if you can, it's fantastic


----------



## hometrainer

Laurieloz said:


> Same with me mate.
> 
> Have you heard the long version of "Let The Music Play"?
> 
> He speaks on the intro about walking alone at night, his woman at home and finding a discotheque. He then has a great time there.
> 
> YouTube it if you can, it's fantastic


I will check it out thanks mate


----------



## dt36

OK, going back to the previous conversation of pre fatigue and triple drops etc, I have just copied a word doc from my hard drive. None of this is my original work, therefore I cannot take any credit for the original ideas. It's information taken from 2 different training routines, but worded so that the user should be able to follow it without too many issues.

When I was 100mph into my training, this is how my Partner and I would generally train. However, there would be a cruise week after the end of the 8 week cycle when coming of PEDS.

Sorry if it's a bit long, but give it a scan over and use it if needed:

*Triple Drop & 5x5 Hybrid*

Here's a training plan which alternates two very different programmes every four weeks with the intention of keeping the muscles guessing and shocking them into new and consistent growth.

Programme 1 is a high intensity routine based on Paul Borresen's theories; it incorporates pre-exhaustion and drop-set techniques with the aim of taking you to complete muscular failure.

Programme 2 is a more traditional three day split which focuses on getting bigger and stronger in the major compound exercises. In isolation this routine would be ideal for trainers of all levels.

*Programme 1*

Each workout follows a similar pattern of using an isolation movement to pre-exhaust the muscle and then a compound movement to take the muscle to complete failure. For the purposes of this programme:

PRE-EXHAUST sets are a single high rep set of around 40 reps to complete failure. The rep range should be used to identify the weight you use; do not bother to count reps, just keep going until you can do no more.

TRIPLE DROP-SETS are single, prolonged sets where the weight is reduced when you reach failure allowing you to complete further reps. Start heavy with a weight that allows 6-8 reps, reduce the weight when you are unable to perform any further reps, go to failure again and reduce the weight for a final time. You are aiming to complete 6-8 reps on each of the drops. Remember to take each drop to complete failure; the weight should be reduced no more than two times in a single set.

STRAIGHT SETS are traditional sets of 8-10 reps. Again, straight sets should be taken to failure.

The programme is split as follows:

Monday - Chest

Tuesday - Quads/Hams/Calves

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Shoulders/Triceps

Friday - Back/Traps

Saturday - Rest

Sunday - Rest

Monday (Chest)

Set 1. Incline Dumbbell Flyes. Pre-exhaust.

Set 2. Incline Dumbbell Flyes. Triple Drop-set.

Set 3. Bench Press. Straight Set

Set 4. Bench Press. Triple Drop Set.

Tuesday (Legs)

Set 1. Leg Extension. Pre-exhaust.

Set 2. Leg Extension. Triple Drop-set.

Set 3. Squat or leg press. Straight Set.

Set 4. Hamstring Curl. Pre-exhaust.

Set 5. Hamstring Curl. Triple Drop-set.

Set 6. Stiff Legged Deadlift. Straight Set

Set 7. Calf Raise. Triple Drop-set

Thursday (Shoulders/Triceps)

Set 1. Side Laterals. Pre-exhaust.

Set 2. Side Laterals. Triple Drop-set

Set 3. Seated Dumbbell Press. Straight Set

Set 4. Seated Dumbbell Press. Triple Drop-set

Set 5. Machine Dips. Triple Drop-set*

* Can be replaced by any triceps exercise incorporating the triple drop-set technique.

Friday (Back/Biceps)

Set 1. Dumbbell Pullovers. Pre-exhaust*

Set 2. Dumbbell pullovers. Triple Drop-set*

Set 3. Wide-grip Pulldowns. Straight Set

Set 4. Wide-grip Pulldowns. Triple Drop-set

Set 5. Bent over rows. Straight set

Set 6. Curls. Triple Drop-set

*Can be replaced with machine pullovers or straight-arm pushdowns.

*Programme 2*

Programme 2 is a more traditional three day split which focuses on getting bigger and stronger in the major compound exercises. In isolation this routine would be ideal for trainers of all levels.

This programme incorporates some of the 5x5 training method which was originally developed by Reg Park. The 5x5 method involves completing 5 sets of 5 reps, using the same resistance. That's the goal. However, if you've chosen the proper weight, you won't be able to do 5 sets of 5, at least not initially. Typically, if you've chosen the correct weight, the workout would look like this:

Set 1: 5x100 pounds

Set 2: 4x100 pounds

Set 3: 3x100 pounds

Set 4: 3x100 pounds

Set 5: 2x100 pounds

Remember, the goal of doing 5 sets of 5 reps is a hypothetical goal. As soon as you are able to complete 5 sets of 5 you should up the resistance for your next workout.

The programme is split as follows:

Monday - Quads/Hams/Calves

Tuesday - Rest

Wednesday - Chest/Shoulders/Triceps

Thursday - Rest

Friday - Back/Traps/Biceps

Saturday - Rest

Sunday - Rest

Monday (Quads/Hams/Calves)

1) Back Squat - 5x5

2) Stiff Legged Deadlift - 5x5

3) Dumbbell Lunges - 2x8

4) Calve Raise - 2x12 (optional)

Wednesday (Chest/Shoulders/Triceps)

1) Weighted Dips - 5x5

2) Incline Bench Press - 5x5

3) Upright Row - 2x8

4) Skull Crushers - 2x8 (optional)

Friday (Back/Traps/Biceps)

1) Deadlift - 5x5

2) Barbell Row (substitute with dumbbell or machine row if necessary) - 5x5

3) Close Grip Chins with Palms Facing (use pulldown machine if necessary) - 4x6

4) Olympic Barbell Curls (optional) - 2x8


----------



## Laurieloz

@dt36

I've tagged your name here, instead of repeating the quote!

Man, that looks awesome and it's gotta be the longest post this thread has ever seen.

I like the look of that routine but instead of taking notes, I'll print it all off at work tonight.

Fantastic stuff! :thumb:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> Haha. I took that photo yesterday as an update from the intensive training I've been doing the last two weeks.
> 
> I'm a bit leaner I think!
> 
> And I'm not bothered about Roco. I ignore the weirdo now!


Hey Loz that is unfair, listen I know you think I am gay but I can confirm that I DO NOT ride the Rowntree Rodeo. and no choo choo either. Your other photo was nicer, this one you look older like my papa. I just want friends on here not Loz calling me weirdo.


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Skye666 said:


> @Laurieloz. Wit wooo @ the avi...but isn't this going to have u know who choo choo frothing at the mouth? Lol


No choo choo, he very handsome man but I do not sail on the Cadbury Canal. Not even the one in Hull


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Yumms said:


> Pre-exhausting the muscle  no I haven't tried that .


Hey Yumms, good pic....very pleasing on the eye and you a mum too? Lovley figure


----------



## Twisted

Choo Choo Barney............????? That's one for the oldies fill in the blanks


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys, Hope all is good in your world?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys, Hope all is good in your world?


Yup two training sessions done today, roast chicken and apple crumble for tea and some stuff I put on eBay went for far more than I thought they would! I also bought a new rotary airer and an extendible hedge trimmer this morning .....

It's been raw outside all day and is now raining ...

Hope you are good too


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Yup two training sessions done today, roast chicken and apple crumble for tea and some stuff I put on eBay went for far more than I thought they would! I also bought a new rotary airer and an extendible hedge trimmer this morning .....
> 
> It's been raw outside all day and is now raining ...
> 
> Hope you are good too


2 sessions @Greshie please tell more?

Interested in the hedge trimmer.

I am fine thanks. 

Glad you had a good one


----------



## Laurieloz

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys, Hope all is good in your world?


Great thanks, Andy.

How are you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Laurieloz said:


> Great thanks, Andy.
> 
> How are you?


I am fine thanks mate.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> 2 sessions @Greshie please tell more?
> 
> Interested in the hedge trimmer.
> 
> I am fine thanks.
> 
> Glad you had a good one


I'm working from Tuesday all the way through to next Wednesday evening (ex Sunday) so needed to get all three of this week's sessions in today and tomorrow because I'm usually too [email protected] after work to do anything justice... however I have devised a PPL "lite" routine that I shall do after work later this week 

The extendible hedge trimmer has a detachable pole that I can screw in and angle, it also has a 42 cm blade ... all this means I can cut my rear hedges without having to clamber around so much on ladders (though I'll still need a ladder to reach the back of the bl00dy thing)


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> I'm working from Tuesday all the way through to next Wednesday evening (ex Sunday) so needed to get all three of this week's sessions in today and tomorrow because I'm usually too [email protected] after work to do anything justice... however I have devised a PPL "lite" routine that I shall do after work later this week
> 
> Good for you mate. Good forward thinking
> 
> The extendible hedge trimmer has a detachable pole that I can screw in and angle, it also has a 42 cm blade ... all this means I can cut my rear hedges without having to clamber around so much on ladders (though I'll still need a ladder to reach the back of the bl00dy thing)


Where did you get that from mate?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Where did you get that from mate?


Homebase .... Qualcast about £75


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Homebase .... Qualcast about £75


Thanks mate. I will go and take a look this week


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate. I will go and take a look this week


No bother, and thank you for the rep :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Twisted said:


> Choo Choo Barney............????? That's one for the oldies fill in the blanks


Mcgrew, cuthbert , dible and grub. LOL


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Twisted said:


> Choo Choo Barney............????? That's one for the oldies fill in the blanks[/QUOT
> 
> Choo Choo Barney Rubble, Loz has gone and burst my Bubble, I said he had a lovely pic, but he thought it meant I want his dlck !!


----------



## Itsjayman02

Baby girl: : 04:49 Weight: 7 LBS.......I am now a grandad !!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Itsjayman02 said:


> Baby girl: : 04:49 Weight: 7 LBS.......I am now a grandad !!!!


Congratulations


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> Baby girl: : 04:49 Weight: 7 LBS.......I am now a grandad !!!!


Yayyyyyyyy :bounce: congrats!


----------



## Laurieloz

Itsjayman02 said:


> Baby girl: : 04:49 Weight: 7 LBS.......I am now a grandad !!!!


Fantastic mate. Congratulations! :thumb:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

Laurieloz said:


> Fantastic mate. Congratulations! :thumb:


Hello Loz you look rather handsome again today:blush:


----------



## latblaster

*Facepalm*


----------



## 25434

Itsjayman02 said:


> Baby girl: : 04:49 Weight: 7 LBS.......I am now a grandad !!!!


Congratulations to you...


----------



## dt36

Itsjayman02 said:


> Baby girl: : 04:49 Weight: 7 LBS.......I am now a grandad !!!!


Good news Mate. What are you going to be called?


----------



## latblaster

@Roco Cabanez

You mention gay action quite a bit on here....are you an uphill gardner perchance?? :lol:


----------



## Roco Cabanez

latblaster said:


> @Roco Cabanez
> 
> You mention gay action quite a bit on here....are you an uphill gardner perchance?? :lol:


No I am not, but I was accused of being one.


----------



## Milky

Roco Cabanez said:


> No I am not, but I was accused of being one.


Well Doctor Snot etc balh blah blah and various other names you have used, you enjoyed your brief spell back on here then ???


----------



## Milky

FTR peeps Kevin as we know him is the same one who joins purely to troll this thread the sad tw*t, if you recall he used to troll the I'm straight thread last year.


----------



## raptordog

Milky said:


> Well Doctor Snot etc balh blah blah and various other names you have used, you enjoyed your brief spell back on here then ???


Nice one mate......you ghosted him.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

raptordog said:


> Nice one mate......you ghosted him.... :thumbup1:


It was diggy TBH mate who flushed him out, mind you he is called Kevin so you can understand him wanting to troll forums and act gay :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Some nice pics I see of you Roco on your blog.


----------



## Greshie

I don't know any gay Kevin's .... though on reflection I don't know why not !


----------



## DiggyV

Greshie said:


> I don't know any gay Kevin's .... though on reflection I don't know why not !


because you're not trying hard enough :lol:


----------



## Greshie

DiggyV said:


> because you're not trying hard enough :lol:


You could well be right there !


----------



## Laurieloz

Milky said:


> It was diggy TBH mate who flushed him out, mind you he is called Kevin so you can understand him wanting to troll forums and act gay :lol:


Good man, Milky.

He sounds like a bottle of wine and looks like a pizza delivery boy. Excellent work mate! :beer:

Just so you are aware, and to save you wasted finger typing, @Double J + @Ashcrapper, you are on my ignore list.

It just isn't fair on the well-meaning, amiable people on this thread to have to listen to the negativity of the few.

Now, Double J...you can leave my journal immediately. I've gone public with this to make everyone aware of your ridiculous obsession. Bye!


----------



## Ashcrapper

Laurieloz said:


> Good man, Milky.
> 
> He sounds like a fkn bottle of wine and looks like a pizza delivery boy. Excellent work mate! :beer:
> 
> Just so you are aware, and to save you wasted finger typing, @Double J + @Ashcrapper, you are on my ignore list.
> 
> Now, Double J...you can leave my journal immediately. I've gone public with this to make everyone aware of your ridiculous obsession. Bye!


Um what have I got to do with this?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Milky said:


> It was diggy TBH mate who flushed him out, mind you he is called Kevin so you can understand him wanting to troll forums and act gay :lol:


that's discriminatory Milky. I've got some very good friends who are called Kevin.


----------



## Enjoy1

Laurieloz said:


> Good man, Milky.
> 
> He sounds like a bottle of wine and looks like a pizza delivery boy. Excellent work mate! :beer:
> 
> Just so you are aware, and to save you wasted finger typing, @Double J + @Ashcrapper, you are on my ignore list.
> 
> It just isn't fair on the well-meaning, amiable people on this thread to have to listen to the negativity of the few.
> 
> Now, Double J...you can leave my journal immediately. I've gone public with this to make everyone aware of your ridiculous obsession. Bye!


So you come in here to make 'everyone aware ' of a post thats already 'gone public' in your journal....by 'going public' in here....... laughable....


----------



## Ballin

Is there anything else that needs to be made public?

Sometimes it's good to get things out in the open...


----------



## Goosh

Milky said:


> It was diggy TBH mate who flushed him out, mind you he is called Kevin so you can understand him wanting to troll forums and act gay :lol:


OI! I'm called Kevin and I don't act gay...

(setting myself up for a comeback here ain't I  )


----------



## man_dem03

Laurieloz said:


> Good man, Milky.
> 
> He sounds like a bottle of wine and looks like a pizza delivery boy. Excellent work mate! :beer:
> 
> Just so you are aware, and to save you wasted finger typing, @Double J + @Ashcrapper, you are on my ignore list.
> 
> It just isn't fair on the well-meaning, amiable people on this thread to have to listen to the negativity of the few.
> 
> Now, Double J...you can leave my journal immediately. I've gone public with this to make everyone aware of your ridiculous obsession. Bye!


aint been on here in a while, thought they entire point of you starting a thread about asking peoples opinions of you leaving and doing what the majority wanted would have gotten rid of you but your like an immigrant an will always find a way of coming back

you're just a deluded troll with your 21mm arms who's been taking triceps tips off another maggot on here who thinks he's special


----------



## Ashcrapper

I was making pleasant conversation. I know you can't see this Laurie as you have me on ignore but I'm genuinely hurt by your unnecessary public attack


----------



## Mez

Laurieloz said:


> Good man, Milky.
> 
> He sounds like a bottle of wine and looks like a pizza delivery boy. Excellent work mate! :beer:
> 
> Just so you are aware, and to save you wasted finger typing, @Double J + @Ashcrapper, you are on my ignore list.
> 
> It just isn't fair on the well-meaning, amiable people on this thread to have to listen to the negativity of the few.
> 
> Now, Double J...you can leave my journal immediately. I've gone public with this to make everyone aware of your ridiculous obsession. Bye!


Why can't you just put people on ignore and just get on with your life ?

How come you have to announce it to the whole forum a few posts after you've kissed milkys **** and tagged him.

All you'll get now is people going to your journal and ripping into you even more.

Or is that your plan so you can get a few more people banned ?


----------



## Mez

Ashcrapper said:


> I was making pleasant conversation. I know you can't see this Laurie as you have me on ignore but I'm genuinely hurt by your unnecessary public attack


He can read it if I quote it though, and see how much he's upset you.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Mez said:


> He can read it if I quote it though, and see how much he's upset you.


thanks Mez


----------



## Mez

Ashcrapper said:


> thanks Mez


No worries, I've had a read through his journal and couldn't see anything offensive in there ? Unless I missed something, I did nod off a few times.


----------



## Double J

Laurieloz said:


> Good man, Milky.
> 
> He sounds like a bottle of wine and looks like a pizza delivery boy. Excellent work mate! :beer:
> 
> Just so you are aware, and to save you wasted finger typing, @Double J + @Ashcrapper, you are on my ignore list.
> 
> *It just isn't fair on the well-meaning, amiable people on this thread to have to listen to the negativity of the few.*
> 
> *
> *Now, Double J...you can leave my journal immediately. I've gone public with this to make everyone aware of your ridiculous obsession. Bye!


So why did you feel the need to post about it in this thread then? My post was in your journal; it was entirely inoffensive (deliberately as I know what a delicate flower you can be) and has clearly not been taken in the spirit it was intended....if I am not welcome in your journal then fine - a simple polite request not to post in there would have been all that was needed. But no...as always you seem to want to make a big drama out of it....grow up man :nono:

We did have an entirely pleasant exchange in a thread last week which I thought might have been something to build upon....obviously not. No skin off my nose and I'll happily continue to avoid you and your journal in future.... 

Just for the record I was trying to help you out...I actually think you are seriously overtraining and this is having a negative impact upon your training overall. Probably why you have lost size - it is clear from your avi pic your dimensions are (I think) somewhat smaller than in the past....if that is your goal then fine but I know myself from experience that once you have had 20 inch plus biceps it's very hard sometimes to accept what the tape measure tells you.....

If nothing else maybe some food for thought?


----------



## Mez

Double J said:


> So why did you feel the need to post about it in this thread then? My post was in your journal; it was entirely inoffensive (deliberately as I know what a delicate flower you can be) and has clearly not been taken in the spirit it was intended....if I am not welcome in your journal then fine - a simple polite request not to post in there would have been all that was needed. But no...as always you seem to want to make a big drama out of it....grow up man :nono:
> 
> We did have an entirely pleasant exchange in a thread last week which I thought might have been something to build upon....obviously not. No skin off my nose and I'll happily continue to avoid you and your journal in future....
> 
> Just for the record I was trying to help you out...I actually think you are seriously overtraining and this is having a negative impact upon your training overall. Probably why you have lost size - it is clear from your avi pic your dimensions are (I think) somewhat smaller than in the past....if that is your goal then fine but I know myself from experience that once you have had 20 inch plus biceps it's very hard sometimes to accept what the tape measure tells you.....
> 
> If nothing else maybe some food for thought?


Because as he's said before there is still 3/4 people he thinks should be banned, and this way he brings out to a wider audience. Pretty soon he'll start tagging MOD's and put the complaints in and pleading innocence.


----------



## Ballin

Double J said:


> So why did you feel the need to post about it in this thread then? My post was in your journal; it was entirely inoffensive (deliberately as I know what a delicate flower you can be) and has clearly not been taken in the spirit it was intended....if I am not welcome in your journal then fine - a simple polite request not to post in there would have been all that was needed. But no...as always you seem to want to make a big drama out of it....grow up man :nono:
> 
> We did have an entirely pleasant exchange in a thread last week which I thought might have been something to build upon....obviously not. No skin off my nose and I'll happily continue to avoid you and your journal in future....
> 
> Just for the record I was trying to help you out...I actually think you are seriously overtraining and this is having a negative impact upon your training overall. Probably why you have lost size - it is clear from your avi pic your dimensions are (I think) somewhat smaller than in the past....if that is your goal then fine but I know myself from experience that once you have had 20 inch plus biceps it's very hard sometimes to accept what the tape measure tells you.....
> 
> If nothing else maybe some food for thought?


Fair comment.


----------



## Ben_Dover




----------



## Ashcrapper

Double J said:


> So why did you feel the need to post about it in this thread then? My post was in your journal; it was entirely inoffensive (deliberately as I know what a delicate flower you can be) and has clearly not been taken in the spirit it was intended....if I am not welcome in your journal then fine - a simple polite request not to post in there would have been all that was needed. But no...as always you seem to want to make a big drama out of it....grow up man :nono:
> 
> We did have an entirely pleasant exchange in a thread last week which I thought might have been something to build upon....obviously not. No skin off my nose and I'll happily continue to avoid you and your journal in future....
> 
> Just for the record I was trying to help you out...I actually think you are seriously overtraining and this is having a negative impact upon your training overall. Probably why you have lost size - it is clear from your avi pic your dimensions are (I think) somewhat smaller than in the past....if that is your goal then fine but I know myself from experience that once you have had 20 inch plus biceps it's very hard sometimes to accept what the tape measure tells you.....
> 
> If nothing else maybe some food for thought?


I wouldn't bother mate, the man is a total ****ing bellend. I'm still baffled as to my questions and responses to him warranted his crybaby outburst. It's a shame he isn't going to read this although I think we all know he wont be able to help himself. Laurie - get some help, you have some mental issues you should get checked out.


----------



## a.notherguy

Ashcrapper said:


> Um what have I got to do with this?


we all know your the ring leader :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper

a.notherguy said:


> we all know your the ring leader :whistling:


oh yeh I forgot mate


----------



## latblaster

May I see your ring, leader? :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> May I see your ring, leader? :lol:


absolutely not you saucy little devil


----------



## latblaster

Ashcrapper said:


> absolutely not you saucy little devil


Ash, you are a little minx.


----------



## man_dem03

Ashcrapper said:


> I wouldn't bother mate, the man is a total ****ing bellend. I'm still baffled as to my questions and responses to him warranted his crybaby outburst. It's a shame he isn't going to read this although I think we all know he wont be able to help himself. Laurie - get some help, you have some mental issues you should get checked out.


quoted for you so he can read it.....though im guessing the drama/drag queen doesnt actually have you on ignore as he loves talking waffle too much


----------



## Tinytom

Laurieloz said:


> Good man, Milky.
> 
> He sounds like a bottle of wine and looks like a pizza delivery boy. Excellent work mate! :beer:
> 
> Just so you are aware, and to save you wasted finger typing, @Double J + @Ashcrapper, you are on my ignore list.
> 
> It just isn't fair on the well-meaning, amiable people on this thread to have to listen to the negativity of the few.
> 
> Now, Double J...you can leave my journal immediately. I've gone public with this to make everyone aware of your ridiculous obsession. Bye!


You know.

All the posts following this one could have been avoided by NOT posting that stupid comment about a few members.

So you've all had your say in reply and I think for me that's the end of it from both sides.

For the record tagging me or any other mod in a post doesn't do you any good if you're trying to influence a ban or any other mod action.

It also doesn't do members replying any good by seeing to be rounding on one guy and putting in personal insults.

So please those who don't like Laurie stop posting slagging him off and Laurie please stop tagging mods back slapping them for actions. I'm sick of seeing both of these things happening and I don't care who gets banned as long as the crap stops.


----------



## Guest

How the hell did this thread get so long, but yet be so pointless


----------



## Sc4mp0

Jd123 said:


> How the hell did this thread get so long, but yet be so pointless


You mean like the "I'm Straight" thread which ironically enough was one of the gayest threads I've read on here.


----------



## Tinytom

Sc4mp0 said:


> You mean like the "I'm Straight" thread which ironically enough was one of the gayest threads I've read on here.


Did you read it all? You must be super gay now then


----------



## Guest

Sc4mp0 said:


> You mean like the "I'm Straight" thread which ironically enough was one of the gayest threads I've read on here.


tbf never read it mate! Tried to but it bored me sh1tless


----------



## Sc4mp0

Tinytom said:


> Did you read it all? You must be super gay now then


Takes one to know one Tom. Difference is I don't push back.

As for the thread, with it being such a big thread at the time I decided to read a couple pages as I thought it should be an interesting read with it lasting that long,how wrong I was.


----------



## Enjoy1

Evening everyone,.....as I poked my nose in here earlier and it's still attached to my face I thought I'd dip my toe in to the joys and wonderful ness that is the 45+ thread.

I know and love a few on here ...u know who you are ,.....so hopefully you can accept me into your fold...lol

Xx


----------



## Tinytom

Sc4mp0 said:


> Takes one to know Tom. Difference is I don't push back.
> 
> As for the thread, with it being such a big thread at the time I decided to read a couple pages as I thought it should be an interesting read with it lasting that long,how wrong I was.


Ha ha you'll never get those minutes back.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Tinytom said:


> Ha ha you'll never get those minutes back.


That is very true. I have wasted some minutes in my life, just add them to the list.

Luckily I've learnt the error of my ways and won't read this thread in full.


----------



## Skye666

Enjoy1 said:


> Evening everyone,.....as I poked my nose in here earlier and it's still attached to my face I thought I'd dip my toe in to the joys and wonderful ness that is the 45+ thread.
> 
> I know and love a few on here ...u know who you are ,.....so hopefully you can accept me into your fold...lol
> 
> Xx


Helloooo

Come on in...more girls welcome I'm sure the gents won't complain either :thumbup1:


----------



## Enjoy1

I almost feel at home already.....my cosy slippers on in here


----------



## Sc4mp0

@Ashcrapper & @Double J - what do you think of your teams result this weekend just gone?

Hard game next against Chelsea for utd


----------



## Skye666

Ballin said:


> Is there anything else that needs to be made public?
> 
> Sometimes it's good to get things out in the open...


 Iv just become single booooooo ....feel better now it's in the open tho thanks :bounce: lol


----------



## Skye666

Enjoy1 said:


> I almost feel at home already.....my cosy slippers on in here


Steady girl...I don't do slippers .....that's for over 60s which hasn't been created yet...


----------



## Enjoy1

Skye666 said:


> Iv just become single booooooo ....feel better now it's in the open tho thanks :bounce: lol


Aw Skye.......least its out there now.....feels better when you can share....xx ( ps tell us more i love the gossip) lol

X


----------



## Kimball

Skye666 said:


> Iv just become single booooooo ....feel better now it's in the open tho thanks :bounce: lol


I can't quite believe you've announced that on the open forum. Hope you're ok about it? And is your inbox full yet


----------



## Twisted

I'm under the 45 limit but feel imbibed by the energy in here of late. Am I welcome?


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Steady girl...I don't do slippers .....that's for over 60s which hasn't been created yet...


I do flip flops......and BEDSOCKS. Pink ones, and I don't mind admitting it publicly.........I know...I'm radical....


----------



## Enjoy1

Flubs said:


> I do flip flops......and BEDSOCKS. Pink ones, and I don't mind admitting it publicly.........I know...I'm radical....


I love my baffies....(Scottish for slippers).... Lol

Bootee type all fur lined inside and out....helps keep the tootsies warm... X


----------



## Skye666

Jd123 said:


> How the hell did this thread get so long, but yet be so pointless


Really?? Have u read other threads...there's more pointless than this one lol


----------



## Skye666

Enjoy1 said:


> Aw Skye.......least its out there now.....feels better when you can share....xx ( ps tell us more i love the gossip) lol
> 
> X


No...u nosey biatch! ( playing)


----------



## Sc4mp0

Kimball said:


> I can't quite believe you've announced that on the open forum. Hope you're ok about it? And is your inbox full yet


Bloody hell you don't let the grass grow,do you?

Straight in with the kill once you found out she's single,nice style.


----------



## Skye666

Kimball said:


> I can't quite believe you've announced that on the open forum. Hope you're ok about it? And is your inbox full yet


Lol...I know I just thought feckkkkkk....I feel protected in 45 thread but now all these lurker shave appeared I guess iv done self no favours!!

Trust me there will be no pm I'm sure people know me well enough now il tell em to sod off...


----------



## Skye666

Twisted said:


> I'm under the 45 limit but feel imbibed by the energy in here of late. Am I welcome?


How much under? ....


----------



## Enjoy1

Skye666 said:


> No...u nosey biatch! ( playing)


I think it's just us here....so you could spill it.... And you are right...if I think there's gossip to be had...I'm in there...pmsl..

:laugh:


----------



## Enjoy1

Twisted said:


> I'm under the 45 limit but feel imbibed by the energy in here of late. Am I welcome?


Oh .....hellloowwww welcome in....


----------



## Twisted

Skye666 said:


> How much under? ....


A cheeky decade


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> I do flip flops......and BEDSOCKS. Pink ones, and I don't mind admitting it publicly.........I know...I'm radical....


Omg me too flubs...I like that Chinese look


----------



## Skye666

Twisted said:


> A cheeky decade


Hmmm a decade...music to my ears


----------



## Skye666

Enjoy1 said:


> I think it's just us here....so you could spill it.... And you are right...if I think there's gossip to be had...I'm in there...pmsl..
> 
> :laugh:


Lol...is that why ur in ere looking for the goss...I like the basque btw.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening All 

Thought I would step into the lions den and get the mauling over with.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Evening All
> 
> Thought I would step into the lions den and get the mauling over with.


evening hows it going mate


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening All
> 
> Thought I would step into the lions den and get the mauling over with.


Hello andy

It's quiet in here...hope ur ok


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> evening hows it going mate


Keep meaning to ask u....do u suffer tennis elbow? Just with the thing on ur arm in avi?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> evening hows it going mate


Fine thanks mate.

Was your weekend busy?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hello andy
> 
> It's quiet in here...hope ur ok


I am fine thanks.

Hows things with u @Skye666 ?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I am fine thanks.
> 
> Hows things with u @Skye666 ?


Yh good thanks....nothing great about the day work and gym and lots of other crap....what u been up to


----------



## Enjoy1

Skye666 said:


> Lol...is that why ur in ere looking for the goss...I like the basque btw.


  well if there's any.....?.

The basque is very comfy...holds me in at the places that need holding in and pushes dem boobies waaaay up ....lol


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Fine thanks mate.
> 
> Was your weekend busy?


it was a little better thanks no trouble which is always good.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh good thanks....nothing great about the day work and gym and lots of other crap....what u been up to


Looking for a new job, gym g-daughter sitting


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> it was a little better thanks no trouble which is always good.


You weren't just reuniting coats then :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Enjoy1 said:


> well if there's any.....?.
> 
> The basque is very comfy...holds me in at the places that need holding in and pushes dem boobies waaaay up ....lol


None that I know....apart from ann summer is making a new rabbit with 7 speeds ....not that I even had the one speed but that's hot off the press goss  . 7 speeds though...I only just about remember to go in 5 the gear in the damn car never mind using that concentrating and wondering what speed I'm doing...jeez complex for me.

We all need basques like that!


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> You weren't just reuniting coats then :lol:


no lol no lost coats on Saturday


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> no lol no lost coats on Saturday


No lost coats and no trouble. All good then mate.

Do you own the bar or club?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> No lost coats and no trouble. All good then mate.
> 
> Do you own the bar or club?


no i just manage the place for the owner it is a little bit like owning it as its my name above the door so the buck stops with me if it all goes wrong.


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> no i just manage the place for the owner it is a little bit like owning it as its my name above the door so the buck stops with me if it all goes wrong.


Hope he passes some bucks to you for that responsibility


----------



## Enjoy1

Skye666 said:


> None that I know....apart from ann summer is making a new rabbit with 7 speeds ....not that I even had the one speed but that's hot off the press goss  . 7 speeds though...I only just about remember to go in 5 the gear in the damn car never mind using that concentrating and wondering what speed I'm doing...jeez complex for me.
> 
> We all need basques like that!


  you get all sorts these days.....all colours, several speeds, expanding ones,.... Ermmmm...so I hear..... :innocent:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Hope he passes some bucks to you for that responsibility


i do okay but times are tough or so i get told when i mention pay rises but i would have to look hard to find a job that paid as much i think


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i do okay but times are tough or so i get told when i mention pay rises but i would have to look hard to find a job that paid as much i think


Fair play mate.

Do you enjoy it?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play mate.
> 
> Do you enjoy it?


very much even after 18 years here it still gives me a buzz


----------



## Northern Lass

hey.. hows everyone doing


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> very much even after 18 years here it still gives me a buzz


Sounds like you have found the job you love mate, if it still gives you a buzz.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> hey.. hows everyone doing


Fine thanks.

How are you lady?


----------



## Greshie

Evening all, I see us old fuddy duddies have been left to our own devices again 

Hope everyone is well, I've had a busyish day at work and am in for another busy day tomorrow!


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Fine thanks.
> 
> How are you lady?


good thanks


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like you have found the job you love mate, if it still gives you a buzz.


there are times i get down and fed up but don't we all


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Evening all, I see us old fuddy duddies have been left to our own devices again
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I've had a busyish day at work and am in for another busy day tomorrow!


When do you get a break mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> there are times i get down and fed up but don't we all


Yeah for sure mate. We all do at times.


----------



## Twisted

Hi Greshie!! I am hanging here for a bit. How's it going up there?


----------



## Greshie

Twisted said:


> Hi Greshie!! I am hanging here for a bit. How's it going up there?


Evening Twisted .... it's cold and damp up here.. and I've got a muscle knot in my right shoulder :sad:

but other than that I'm dozing off in front of the telly!


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> Evening all, I see us old fuddy duddies have been left to our own devices again
> 
> Hope everyone is well, I've had a busyish day at work and am in for another busy day tomorrow!


 :confused1: fuddy duddies......ahem..... mg:


----------



## Twisted

Greshie said:


> Evening Twisted .... it's cold and damp up here.. and I've got a muscle knot in my right shoulder :sad:
> 
> but other than that I'm dozing off in front of the telly!


Foam roller!!! They work wonders!!!


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> :confused1: fuddy duddies......ahem..... mg:


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


>


Just noticed......it was actually ....'old' fuddy duddies..... :nono: :laugh:

@Twisted my gym has them foam rollers but I've not got a clue how to use them......


----------



## Guest

would you rather have £100,000 in cash. Or £1,000,000 in amazon gift vouchers?


----------



## Greshie

Twisted said:


> Foam roller!!! They work wonders!!!


mmm you might be right there...

One of the volunteers at the shop is good at massaging my neck and shoulders which eases the pressure ... it's caused by my posture when I'm sorting and pricing donations etc ............


----------



## Double J

Sc4mp0 said:


> @Ashcrapper & @Double J - what do you think of your teams result this weekend just gone?
> 
> Hard game next against Chelsea for utd


Well we were due a win mate that's for sure.....no chance of title and top 4 will be very difficult now given how we are playing.

As for the Chelsea game - would settle for a point right now lol.

Who've you got this weekend mate?


----------



## Twisted

Lots of Foam Roller vids on You tube. Done right they feel like a good hard massage.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Jd123 said:


> would you rather have £100,000 in cash. Or £1,000,000 in amazon gift vouchers?


Amazon

Hi every body

Still decorating someone please shoot me!!!! Save me!!!!

Burried a friend today, such a sad day 

Hope everyone's all good


----------



## Guest

Twisted said:


> Lots of Foam Roller vids on You tube. Done right they feel like a good hard massage.


by a bloke or a small thai lady?


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Amazon
> 
> Hi every body
> 
> Still decorating someone please shoot me!!!! Save me!!!!
> 
> Burried a friend today, such a sad day
> 
> Hope everyone's all good


Sorry to hear that you buried a friend. never a nice time.


----------



## Greshie

mrssalvatore said:


> Amazon
> 
> Hi every body
> 
> Still decorating someone please shoot me!!!! Save me!!!!
> 
> Burried a friend today, such a sad day
> 
> Hope everyone's all good


Sorry to hear you've had a sad day ... these events are always difficult...

And as for the decorating ........... rather you than me at this time of year!


----------



## Ballin

Skye666 said:


> Iv just become single booooooo ....feel better now it's in the open tho thanks :bounce: lol


Lol I hope that smiley at the end isn't code for you being on the rebound 

Sorry to hear I'm sure you'll get plenty of offers though!!


----------



## Enjoy1

Jd123 said:


> by a bloke or a small thai lady?


If your lucky it could be a ladyboy ..... And you get the best of both then,.... :tongue:


----------



## Twisted

Jd123 said:


> by a bloke or a small thai lady?


Depends how hard you roll. I like a good hard one myself.


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> Amazon
> 
> Hi every body
> 
> Still decorating someone please shoot me!!!! Save me!!!!
> 
> Burried a friend today, such a sad day
> 
> Hope everyone's all good


sorry to hear that :mellow:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greshie said:


> Sorry to hear you've had a sad day ... these events are always difficult...
> 
> And as for the decorating ........... rather you than me at this time of year!


Thanks greshie

She died Xmas eve! Makes it all the harder


----------



## Guest

Twisted said:


> Depends how hard you roll. I like a good hard one myself.


Russian wrestler then


----------



## Greshie

Jd123 said:


> by a bloke or a small thai lady?


personally I'd prefer a bloke doing his stuff, but I make do with a large Romanian lady digging her fingers into my shoulders (purely to undo the knot !)


----------



## Enjoy1

Jd123 said:


> Russian wrestler then


Got a vision of a big sweaty beardy bloke pummelling into your back.....hmmmm


----------



## Greshie

Twisted said:


> Depends how hard you roll. I like a good hard one myself.


don't we all ! (well some of us anyway  )


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> Thanks greshie
> 
> She died Xmas eve! Makes it all the harder


I'm sorry to hear this, dying on special days seems to add a new dimension of pain - my Dad died on 27/10 last year, when the clocks went back.

What did she die from?


----------



## Bashy

B-I-G P-O-PP-A


----------



## Northern Lass

It's getting very kinky in here tonight :laugh:


----------



## Guest

Enjoy1 said:


> Got a vision of a big sweaty beardy bloke pummelling into your back.....hmmmm


your making me feel ill ahaha


----------



## Greshie

mrssalvatore said:


> Thanks greshie
> 
> She died Xmas eve! Makes it all the harder


Never a good time of year for things like this ..........


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> I'm sorry to hear this, dying on special days seems to add a new dimension of pain - my Dad died on 27/10 last year, when the clocks went back.
> 
> What did she die from?


True ...

She committed suicide


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> True ...
> 
> She committed suicide


Oh...that is just so sad.


----------



## andyhuggins

so sorry @mrssalvatore


----------



## Ballin

Yumms said:


> It's getting very kinky in here tonight :laugh:


Dom or sub :innocent: :devil2:


----------



## Twisted

Yumms said:


> It's getting very kinky in here tonight :laugh:


That's your dirty mind I'm innocently talking about a good hard rolling.


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> Oh...that is just so sad.


She spent her last hours with her dad and had enough time to let him and her sister know she wanted a big party at her funeral and everyone had to wear pink! A


----------



## Greshie

mrssalvatore said:


> True ...
> 
> She committed suicide


Oh I'm sorry, that makes it so much sadder


----------



## Enjoy1

Dom.....every time.....you okay with that? :001_tt2: :devil2:


----------



## Greshie

Enjoy1 said:


> Dom.....every time.....you okay with that? :001_tt2: :devil2:


No news here ! poor old sub Double J


----------



## Sc4mp0

Double J said:


> Well we were due a win mate that's for sure.....no chance of title and top 4 will be very difficult now given how we are playing.
> 
> As for the Chelsea game - would settle for a point right now lol.
> 
> Who've you got this weekend mate?


Villa at home,late kick off. Should be another 3 points and strengthening our hold on 4th if other results *cough* Chelsea win for one *cough* go our way


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> No news here ! poor old sub Double J


It's just the way it should be......men on their knees.....in my presence ....


----------



## Ballin

Enjoy1 said:


> Dom.....every time.....you okay with that? :001_tt2: :devil2:





Greshie said:


> No news here ! poor old sub Double J


Haha no flipping of a coin??

Some chick once covered me in hot wax....was fecking weird but a total ball ache getting off the chest hair haha.

Do you use a safety word like Banana?


----------



## Guest

right since this is getting filthy.

Would you rather bum a man in a toilet, or be bummed by a man.

pretty tough question


----------



## Enjoy1

:laugh:no, start to wriggle out and it's the a55 paddle..... :blowme: in danger

Of being moved to the AL....lol...


----------



## Double J

Greshie said:


> No news here ! poor old sub Double J


Don't believe everything you read on an internet forum Gresh


----------



## Ballin

Enjoy1 said:


> :laugh:no, start to wriggle out and it's the a55 paddle..... :blowme: in danger
> 
> Of being moved to the AL....lol...


Haha was gonna say don't use Banana lets just say she nearly made me into a banana split :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Twisted said:


> That's your dirty mind I'm innocently talking about a good hard rolling.


hmmm innocent you say :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Double J said:


> Don't believe everything you read on an internet forum Gresh


 :lol:  :whistling:

Nah I believe Enjoy1 every time


----------



## Ballin

Double J said:


> Don't believe everything you read on an internet forum Gresh


Amen to this mate seen some crazy **** on here in my time.


----------



## Ballin

Jd123 said:


> right since this is getting filthy.
> 
> Would you rather bum a man in a toilet, or be bummed by a man.
> 
> pretty tough question


Would it be in a local service station or one away from town?


----------



## Double J

Sc4mp0 said:


> Villa at home,late kick off. Should be another 3 points and strengthening our hold on 4th if other results *cough* Chelsea win for one *cough* go our way


Yes if it goes by the script you'll be another 3 points ahead of us for sure....no team ever won 3 points on paper though and hopefully the same on Saturday


----------



## Sc4mp0

@Jd123 here's another one for you.

Would you fvck your dad to save your mum if her life depended on it?


----------



## Guest

Ballin said:


> Would it be in a local service station or one away from town?


probably away from town


----------



## Kimball

Sc4mp0 said:


> Bloody hell you don't let the grass grow,do you?
> 
> Straight in with the kill once you found out she's single,nice style.


Don't tar me with your brush and as if I'd wait until she was single!


----------



## Guest

Sc4mp0 said:


> @Jd123 here's another one for you.
> 
> Would you fvck your dad to save your mum if her life depended on it?


probably.

would you chop you own nob off using nothing more than a blunt knife to save your dad?


----------



## Ballin

Jd123 said:


> probably away from town


Would there be the potential for a reach around?


----------



## Guest

Ballin said:


> Would there be the potential for a reach around?


The whole works mate.

You giving or taking? Also you have no choice, you've been conned into a cubicle. It's a remote service station and no one can hear you scream


----------



## latblaster

Ok....back to some music for us middle age members. And yes, my member does still work! :lol:


----------



## Ballin

Jd123 said:


> The whole works mate.
> 
> You giving or taking? Also you have no choice, you've been conned into a cubicle. It's a remote service station and no one can hear you scream


Well I'd probably try and put the bloke in a head lock and strangle him but from this scenario it seems this deviant would enjoy it...


----------



## Sc4mp0

Double J said:


> Yes if it goes by the script you'll be another 3 points ahead of us for sure....no team ever won 3 points on paper though and hopefully the same on Saturday


Very true, we have the SAS back now though,lol.



Jd123 said:


> probably.
> 
> would you chop you own nob off using nothing more than a blunt knife to save your dad?


Hmmmm yeah.

Would you give up women if it meant you could suck yourself off whenever you wanted?


----------



## Twisted

It's all gone a bit rude in here now so I'm off to bed to not play with myself. I like it here some nice people will be back to say hi!!


----------



## Greshie

I had a surprise assignation in a service station car park once


----------



## Guest

Ballin said:


> Well I'd probably try and put the bloke in a head lock and strangle him but from this scenario it seems this deviant would enjoy it...


nah he is stronger than you


----------



## Guest

Sc4mp0 said:


> Very true, we have the SAS back now though,lol.
> 
> Hmmmm yeah.
> 
> Would you give up women if it meant you could suck yourself off whenever you wanted?


probably not.

Would you lick a cow out if you could sleep with who ever you wanted?


----------



## Sc4mp0

Jd123 said:


> probably not.
> 
> Would you lick a cow out if you could sleep with who ever you wanted?


I do but she won't let me sleep with who I want.

Joke


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> I had a surprise assignation in a service station car park once


Good pump, Gresh?

For the petrol I mean....you rude young man. :lol:


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Good pump, Gresh?
> 
> For the petrol I mean....you rude young man. :lol:


Yes 4 star !


----------



## Ashcrapper

has anyone ever suffered with gout?


----------



## latblaster

Ashcrapper said:


> has anyone ever suffered with gout?


Nope, my Dad had it last year & he was given an extract of the Crocus Flower, Colchinum & it cleared up.

Do you have Gout, Ash?


----------



## Ashcrapper

latblaster said:


> Nope, my Dad had it last year & he was given an extract of the Crocus Flower, Colchinum & it cleared up.
> 
> Do you have Gout, Ash?


no latblaster. no gout here


----------



## Ballin

Did anyone know the lead singer of Keane suffered from a port and cheese addiction (how posh)!

Reckon he must have had a spot.


----------



## Guest

Ashcrapper said:


> has anyone ever suffered with gout?


No, the grout in my bathroom has been fine since I put it down


----------



## Ashcrapper

Ballin said:


> Did anyone know the lead singer of Keane suffered from a port and cheese addiction (how posh)!
> 
> Reckon he must have had a spot.


that sounds about right. he's also a big fat faced bastard and if he is reading this - I hate you


----------



## Guest

Ashcrapper said:


> that sounds about right. he's also a big fat faced bastard and if he is reading this - I hate you


good song though


----------



## Ashcrapper

Jd123 said:


> good song though


that wasn't a song, it was my feelings about the lead singer of Keane


----------



## Ballin

Ashcrapper said:


> that wasn't a song, it was my feelings about the lead singer of Keane


Yea but surely everybody's changing


----------



## Guest

Ballin said:


> Yea but surely everybody's changing


mate, that don't mean a thing

damn we good


----------



## Ashcrapper

you sicken me


----------



## Guest

this thread was getting low in the top threads.

So here is a pointless bump.


----------



## Guest

@Ballin @Ashcrapper


----------



## Skye666

Ballin said:


> Lol I hope that smiley at the end isn't code for you being on the rebound
> 
> Sorry to hear I'm sure you'll get plenty of offers though!!


Lol..ohhhh dead give away...yep where's the psycho bitch button too..lol. Nah I'm cool


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> hey.. hows everyone doing


Wow u look fab!


----------



## Skye666

Ballin said:


> Dom or sub :innocent: :devil2:


Sub


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Wow u look fab!


Cheers hun, it was before heading out to xmas works Doo  I cant believe how my body has changed since then.


----------



## Ballin

Skye666 said:


> Lol..ohhhh dead give away...yep where's the psycho bitch button too..lol. Nah I'm cool


Lol psycho button??

Hope you haven't been boiling bunnies


----------



## raptordog

Bloody hell....... its got busy on here....... what did I miss :confused1:

Anyway hope your all well......


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Bloody hell....... its got busy on here....... what did I miss :confused1:
> 
> Anyway hope your all well......


How are you mate?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> How are you mate?


Fine mate...all is well here missed gym secession Monday owing to work commitments.... but going to hammer

it tomorrow.... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Fine mate...all is well here missed gym secession Monday owing to work commitments.... but going to hammer
> 
> it tomorrow.... :thumbup1:


You have to work to pay the bills mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

@raptordog what split you doing mate? Sorry if i asked before.


----------



## Skye666

Ballin said:


> Lol psycho button??
> 
> Hope you haven't been boiling bunnies


Haha...no not required no bunnies no prawns sewn in the hem of his trousers no me no manure dumped on bs car...I'm nice


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Bloody hell....... its got busy on here....... what did I miss :confused1:
> 
> Anyway hope your all well......


Hasn't it...I think that 'ring leader' who's always scratching his ear with his penis brought them in off the street, they know it's warm with oldies...but forget to them we smell of pee too


----------



## Ballin

Skye666 said:


> Haha...no not required no bunnies no prawns sewn in the hem of his trousers no me no manure dumped on bs car...I'm nice


Haha I see so you're hiding in the wardrobe and gonna set him on fire in his sleep??


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> @raptordog what split you doing mate? Sorry if i asked before.


My usual routine is a 4 day split over 3 days, so every week its a different day per body part.

Chest/ biceps

shoulders/ triceps

back

legs

But since the Christmas break I have isolated a day per body part, still on the 3 day week frequency.

After the rest I wanted full shock treatment hopefully for max growth.

Arms

chest

shoulders

back

legs

Hit as hard as I could,

2x progressive warm up sets, followed by max weight set to failure, drop set then assisted negative set to finish.....

Hurts like a mofo lol.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> My usual routine is a 4 day split over 3 days, so every week its a different day per body part.
> 
> Chest/ biceps
> 
> shoulders/ triceps
> 
> back
> 
> legs
> 
> But since the Christmas break I have isolated a day per body part, still on the 3 day week frequency.
> 
> After the rest I wanted full shock treatment hopefully for max growth.
> 
> Arms
> 
> chest
> 
> shoulders
> 
> back
> 
> legs
> 
> Hit as hard as I could,
> 
> 2x progressive warm up sets, followed by max weight set to failure, drop set then assisted negative set to finish.....
> 
> Hurts like a mofo lol.... :lol:


Thanks mate


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Hasn't it...I think that 'ring leader' who's always scratching his ear with his penis brought them in off the street, they know it's warm with oldies...but forget to them we smell of pee too


Ha Ha.... yep your right lol....always found a quick spray of Hugo Boss down the boxers helps..... :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Love the new avi @Flubs.......








..... :thumb:

If all the beautiful you ladies on here keep it up with the stunning avi,s we will be able to do

a 2015 pinup calender ....what you reckon lads......


----------



## Skye666

Ballin said:


> Haha I see so you're hiding in the wardrobe and gonna set him on fire in his sleep??


Lol...hmmmm ( scratches chin)


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Love the new avi @Flubs.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... :thumb:
> 
> If all the beautiful you ladies on here keep it up with the stunning avi,s we will be able to do
> 
> a 2015 pinup calender ....what you reckon lads......


Good idea mate


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Love the new avi @Flubs.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..... :thumb:
> 
> If all the beautiful you ladies on here keep it up with the stunning avi,s we will be able to do
> 
> a 2015 pinup calender ....what you reckon lads......


Bagsey august ....


----------



## Ballin

Skye666 said:


> Lol...hmmmm ( scratches chin)


Ah shizz...makes me an accomplice now haha!

Play nice!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Bagsey august ....


Is that's because it's show time?


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Bagsey august ....


Don't know why but I had got you down for a August type of girl....plus its my birthday...... :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Is that's because it's show time?


No it's my birthday ..but I'm. to wearing birthday suit. Lol


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Don't know why but I had got you down for a August type of girl....plus its my birthday...... :thumb:


Oh well does this mean ur a Leo too?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> No it's my birthday ..but I'm. to wearing birthday suit. Lol


Good reason


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Oh well does this mean ur a Leo too?


Sure am....made of good stuff us Leo,s.... :thumb:


----------



## Laurieloz

Hi guys.

Just have to get this off my chest - it's not an admission of guilt or anything, I just want to leave all the animosity in the past now, and clear my ignore list!

I profoundly apologise firstly, to the good regulars of this great thread for causing so much embarrassment. I hope finally that rogue Doctor Snot is gone forever. Bane of my internet life. Good riddance.

Sorry to the mods who I've caused a massive headache to.

And to all those I've had issues with - plus the following new faces on this thread, namely, and I'm tagging here because I want you all to see I'm apologising openly, nothing more....

@Ashcrapper @Double J @Twisted @Flubs @Enjoy1 @Bashy @luther1 @Mez @Ballin @Sc4mp0 and anyone else.

I just want to get on with you guys and end all this daft nonsense!

No harm meant I hope.

On with the thread....


----------



## 25434

Laurieloz said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just have to get this off my chest - it's not an admission of guilt or anything, I just want to leave all the animosity in the past now, and clear my ignore list!
> 
> I profoundly apologise firstly, to the good regulars of this great thread for causing so much embarrassment. I hope finally that rogue Doctor Snot is gone forever. Bane of my internet life. Good riddance.
> 
> Sorry to the mods who I've caused a massive headache to.
> 
> And to all those I've had issues with - plus the following new faces on this thread, namely, and I'm tagging here because I want you all to see I'm apologising openly, nothing more....
> 
> @Ashcrapper @Double J @Twisted @[Redacted] @Enjoy1 @Bashy @luther1 @Mez @Ballin @Sc4mp0 and anyone else.
> 
> I just want to get on with you guys.
> 
> No harm meant I hope.
> 
> On with the thread....


 I haven't shown you any animosity since you joined this forum. I simply chose to not interact with you. I'm somewhat bemused you have named me here, but it's your choice.

I wish you well for your future but I will say this. Do not visit my journal again ever, you are not welcome. You seem so keen on "honesty". I only see double standards and I do not approve of quite a few things I have seen you post. I suppose you will say, again, that I don't understand your sense of humour and you clearly think from your posts historically about me that I am on some campaign against you when all I have done is simply ignored you as you are not a person I wish to deal with. You have even sent private messages to other people about me.

I like this board, I like to train, I like the banter and I most certainly prefer the company of some of the people you have called out rather than yourself. In my opinion they are more honest in their actions than you are/have been despite the rather naughty way they behave at times. You think that the people in the over 45 thread are on a higher plane than anyone else? And never say or do anything untoward? I live with reality boots on Laurie, people are people no matter what age they are so get off your pedastol.

I feel that you should have dealt with your issues with people privately or through the mods, but no, it's all out in the open and you slant things so you are entirely innocent and the victim which you are most certainly not. Either grow up or wise up.

Sorry to say, but I was out of the straight thread, and I'm out of here. There will be no response to any answer you put here.

Ps. I don't have you on ignore as you pointed out once Untruly and without substance on a thread. Just in case you feel the need to report me or get me banned for whatever reason is in your head, let me help you out. @Milky @Tinytom @DiggyV @Katy, There, that should make you happy.


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm sorry you didn't accept my apology, @Flubs, I can't do any more to make amends. So, for whatever reason, goodbye and take care


----------



## Mez

Laurieloz said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Just have to get this off my chest - it's not an admission of guilt or anything, I just want to leave all the animosity in the past now, and clear my ignore list!
> 
> I profoundly apologise firstly, to the good regulars of this great thread for causing so much embarrassment. I hope finally that rogue Doctor Snot is gone forever. Bane of my internet life. Good riddance.
> 
> Sorry to the mods who I've caused a massive headache to.
> 
> And to all those I've had issues with - plus the following new faces on this thread, namely, and I'm tagging here because I want you all to see I'm apologising openly, nothing more....
> 
> @Ashcrapper @Double J @Twisted @Flubs @Enjoy1 @Bashy @luther1 @Mez @Ballin @Sc4mp0 and anyone else.
> 
> I just want to get on with you guys and end all this daft nonsense!
> 
> No harm meant I hope.
> 
> On with the thread....


Don't you think it strange that you have a "bane of your life" or have nice honest people like flubs ignoring you, or the many other people that take offence with you ?

I really don't believe you don't know what your doing when you wind people, you say things in your own special way to antagonise people and when they respond you start tagging MOD's.

If you want to ignore people then just ignore them, don't start tagging them to inform them your ignoring them !!! If you honestly can't see how that would start an argument then you really are idiotic, and I'm sure your not as in other posts you seem to come across as a body building genius who knows everything.

This forum has lost a lot of good members in the last 4months and I truly believe that some of the bans were down to you. As you've said before there is still 2 or 3 people that you think require banning, even though it's got nothing to do with you.

I stopped joining in threads that you got involved in 6 months ago because I could see what type of person you were and I didn't want to get antagonised by someone on the internet.

But as I tell my kids and people I manage at work, if you have to keep apologising for things then stop keep doing them. If I do something I need to apologise for then I stop doing it after that 1 time, I don't keep doing it again and again and again and again like you.

And just for the record I will also be going back to ignoring you and not joining in threads your in, but I won't tag everyone I can think of to announce it. Like tom said it's just petty to keep tagging people, but guess who did it again just to get people involved in a argument ?


----------



## Laurieloz

Mez said:


> Don't you think it strange that you have a "bane of your life" or have nice honest people like flubs ignoring you, or the many other people that take offence with you ?
> 
> I really don't believe you don't know what your doing when you wind people, you say things in your own special way to antagonise people and when they respond you start tagging MOD's.
> 
> If you want to ignore people then just ignore them, don't start tagging them to inform them your ignoring them !!! If you honestly can't see how that would start an argument then you really are idiotic, and I'm sure your not as in other posts you seem to come across as a body building genius who knows everything.
> 
> This forum has lost a lot of good members in the last 4months and I truly believe that some of the bans were down to you. As you've said before there is still 2 or 3 people that you think require banning, even though it's got nothing to do with you.
> 
> I stopped joining in threads that you got involved in 6 months ago because I could see what type of person you were and I didn't want to get antagonised by someone on the internet.
> 
> But as I tell my kids and people I manage at work, if you have to keep apologising for things then stop keep doing them. If I do something I need to apologise for then I stop doing it after that 1 time, I don't keep doing it again and again and again and again like you.
> 
> And just for the record I will also be going back to ignoring you and not joining in threads your in, but I won't tag everyone I can think of to announce it. Like tom said it's just petty to keep tagging people, but guess who did it again just to get people involved in a argument ?


I'm sorry you feel like this matey. Have a nice day


----------



## Queenie

Flubs said:


> I haven't shown you any animosity since you joined this forum. I simply chose to not interact with you. I'm somewhat bemused you have named me here, but it's your choice.
> 
> I wish you well for your future but I will say this. Do not visit my journal again ever, you are not welcome. You seem so keen on "honesty". I only see double standards and I do not approve of quite a few things I have seen you post. I suppose you will say, again, that I don't understand your sense of humour and you clearly think from your posts historically about me that I am on some campaign against you when all I have done is simply ignored you as you are not a person I wish to deal with. You have even sent private messages to other people about me.
> 
> I like this board, I like to train, I like the banter and I most certainly prefer the company of some of the people you have called out rather than yourself. In my opinion they are more honest in their actions than you are/have been despite the rather naughty way they behave at times. You think that the people in the over 45 thread are on a higher plane than anyone else? And never say or do anything untoward? I live with reality boots on Laurie, people are people no matter what age they are so get off your pedastol.
> 
> I feel that you should have dealt with your issues with people privately or through the mods, but no, it's all out in the open and you slant things so you are entirely innocent and the victim which you are most certainly not. Either grow up or wise up.
> 
> Sorry to say, but I was out of the straight thread, and I'm out of here. There will be no response to any answer you put here.
> 
> Ps. I don't have you on ignore as you pointed out once Untruly and without substance on a thread. Just in case you feel the need to report me or get me banned for whatever reason is in your head, let me help you out. @Milky @Tinytom @DiggyV @Katy, There, that should make you happy.


Flubs, not a chance in hell you're getting banned although I'm sure you're on his list... for whatever reason. I'm still gobsmacked he mentioned u in that post!

You are a good person and u should not let someone like that chase u out of a thread.

Rise above it, put him on ignore. Report posts u see as unfair but do not stop posting in here - you are a treasured part of this community my dear.

Queenie has anugg waiting for ya xxx


----------



## Bashy

Laurieloz said:


> I'm sorry you didn't accept my apology, @Flubs, I can't do any more to make amends. So, for whatever reason, goodbye and take care


You know the reason Laurence.

You truly are a cental munt.

Small animals beware!


----------



## Twisted

Brilliant so just because I have started contributing to this thread you choose to tag me in a public post where it's clear there are issues going on thus drawing attention onto me as you know the Mods will read your post.

Not sure what your up to but it's clear your frequent apologies are having less worth. You know exactly what you are trying to do and you got called out on it yesterday.

Please don't tag me again. I feel you have only done it this time because I had the audacity to post in what you believe is your own personal thread.


----------



## Northern Lass

RXQueenie said:


> Flubs, not a chance in hell you're getting banned although I'm sure you're on his list... for whatever reason. I'm still gobsmacked he mentioned u in that post!
> 
> You are a good person and u should not let someone like that chase u out of a thread.
> 
> Rise above it, put him on ignore. Report posts u see as unfair but do not stop posting in here - you are a treasured part of this community my dear.
> 
> Queenie has anugg waiting for ya xxx


 I have to agree on this one - I really don't get why flubs was mentioned but one thing sweetie your not going anywhere!

Please don't leave the thread @Flubs you will be greatly missed. ..here is anugg xx that's two now lol


----------



## latblaster

Ok...what about spreading the love for @Flubs with a mass repping for her ?


----------



## Beklet

Woah......this will be a thread of one soon enough.

The passive aggressiveness is strong in here....


----------



## Beklet

latblaster said:


> Ok...what about spreading the love for @Flubs with a mass repping for her ?


Oh ffs you're too slow.....


----------



## latblaster

Beklet said:


> Oh ffs you're too slow.....


 :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

@ flubs noooooooo. I don't want u to leave this thread 

Your choice Hun but please re think... We want u back !!!!


----------



## Mez

The only person who should be leaving is the one who put a poll up asking people if they wanted him to leave, but never went through with it.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Thanks Laurie


----------



## roadwarrior

What have I missed? :confused1:


----------



## Ballin

Is it possible to get a hand written copy of this?


----------



## luther1

How the fcuk you haven't been banned by now,you nasty bullsh!tt!ng drama queen,is beyond me. Tagging people and acting like a spoilt kid. You're a contributing reason to why this place is getting worse.


----------



## Kimball

Ashcrapper said:


> has anyone ever suffered with gout?


Yep

Edit: sorry missed another 3 pages of drama and apologies, probably wasn't worth replying


----------



## Beklet

My OH has gout..is hereditary. ...it goes away when he stops eating bread and sugar....terribly painful toe joints as.i recall


----------



## mark_star

Tart, montmorency cherry can be very good for relieving gout, you need to catch it early though


----------



## Ashcrapper

My dear old mother gets it, any other remedies would be welcome


----------



## DiggyV

Ashcrapper said:


> My dear old mother gets it, any other remedies would be welcome


http://health.howstuffworks.com/wellness/natural-medicine/home-remedies/home-remedies-for-gout.htm

has some nice tips, however I guess she is taking NSAIDs such as Ibuprofen. The prescriptions ones include Naproxen and Dicofenac. If she doesn't have these then you can get Dicofenac cream - it the one branded Volterol - so can be applied locally on the joint(s) affected. Supposed to be effective during an attack.

Prevention seems to be the key though.


----------



## Ashcrapper

DiggyV said:


> http://health.howstuffworks.com/wellness/natural-medicine/home-remedies/home-remedies-for-gout.htm
> 
> has some nice tips, however I guess she is taking NSAIDs such as Ibuprofen. The prescriptions ones include Naproxen and Dicofenac. If she doesn't have these then you can get Dicofenac cream - it the one branded Volterol - so can be applied locally on the joint(s) affected. Supposed to be effective during an attack.
> 
> Prevention seems to be the key though.


she's not in the greatest of health, will see what concoctions she is taking already


----------



## Goosh

DiggyV said:


> http://health.howstuffworks.com/wellness/natural-medicine/home-remedies/home-remedies-for-gout.htm
> 
> has some nice tips, however I guess she is taking NSAIDs such as Ibuprofen. The prescriptions ones include Naproxen and Dicofenac. If she doesn't have these then you can get Dicofenac cream - it the one branded Volterol - so can be applied locally on the joint(s) affected. Supposed to be effective during an attack.
> 
> Prevention seems to be the key though.


I absolutely love Voltarol. Feldene gel is quite decent too for joint/muscle relief.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Goosh said:


> I absolutely love Voltarol. Feldene gel is quite decent too for joint/muscle relief.


Hey @Goosh, how are you today? Up to much this weekend?


----------



## Kimball

Ashcrapper said:


> My dear old mother gets it, any other remedies would be welcome


My dads just started something new, I'll found out what it's called.


----------



## Goosh

Ben_Dover said:


> Hey @Goosh, how are you today? Up to much this weekend?


Alreet Ben.

Nah, not a lot mate. Seeing my niece who is visiting for the weekend. Yourself?


----------



## biglbs

roadwarrior said:


> What have I missed? :confused1:


A prize cvnt making lots of people leave Ukm or post up far less,

i will not name him as there is no need

I am sure that you good folks will notice i am on here far less since i have to constantly read his drivel and slimey posts,i cannot be fooking asked......


----------



## Northern Lass

We miss u Biggy


----------



## Ben_Dover

Goosh said:


> Alreet Ben.
> 
> Nah, not a lot mate. Seeing my niece who is visiting for the weekend. Yourself?


Nothing exciting really, training chest with an old pal in the morning... That's about all that I have booked in.


----------



## biglbs

Yumms said:


> We miss u Biggy


You look stunning m'dear xx


----------



## Northern Lass

Thanks love your too kind


----------



## Tinytom

Again. It's settled down.

Then a stupid tagging post causes a load of insults.

Both against my requests.

If you can't comply with explicit requests then you'll just get banned.

There is an ignore button. Use it if you don't want to see certain people's posts.


----------



## biglbs

Tinytom said:


> Again. It's settled down.
> 
> Then a stupid tagging post causes a load of insults.
> 
> Both against my requests.
> 
> If you can't comply with explicit requests then you'll just get banned.
> 
> There is an ignore button. Use it if you don't want to see certain people's posts.


Sorry boss missed your post as not been on here much due to reason given..i would have said nothing more:cool:


----------



## Ballin

Thread closed chaps.

If you don't like you it you know what to do.


----------



## biglbs

Ballin said:


> Thread closed chaps.
> 
> If you don't like you it you know what to do.


Duck mate:ban:


----------



## Ballin

biglbs said:


> Duck mate:ban:


Play nice people.


----------



## latblaster

@biglbs

Re my msg just then...prolly the second choice!! :lol:


----------



## Laurieloz

I'm leaving guys. I have spoken to @Lorian to close my account.

To all my brilliant mates - you know who you are - take care of yourselves, train hard and goodbye.

To the antagonistic, negative few....go fuk yourselves.


----------



## Ballin

Thought I locked this?

Perhaps I unlocked by accident.


----------



## Sc4mp0

Fvcking hell, you still can't stop tagging mods or people in your threads,hahahaha.

What a clown you really are.

Bye

P.S: I'll be having sex with my missus later,what will you be doing?


----------



## biglbs

Laurieloz said:


> I'm leaving guys. I have spoken to @Lorian to close my account.
> 
> To all my brilliant mates - you know who you are - take care of yourselves, train hard and goodbye.
> 
> To the antagonistic, negative few....go fuk yourselves.


Please do it and stop fookin acting like a ****t,trouble is we all know your not man enough to do it....or much else we hear!

I have only posted this to answer your obvious need to be noticed,sorry to Mods,i will say no more on the subject.


----------



## Guest

why do you need to tag Lorian?

he is busy, he isn't going to come here and beg you to stay


----------



## biglbs

latblaster said:


> @biglbs
> 
> Re my msg just then...prolly the second choice!! :lol:


Yup!


----------



## Bashy

Laurieloz said:


> I'm leaving guys. I have spoken to @Lorian to close my account.
> 
> To all my brilliant mates - you know who you are - take care of yourselves, train hard and goodbye.
> 
> To the antagonistic, negative few....go fuk yourselves.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Bashy said:


>


You seen the second one yet


----------



## Ballin

Come chaps enough is enough.

Use the report button or simply ignore.

Closed.


----------



## Guest

Ballin said:


> Come chaps enough is enough.
> 
> Use the report button or simply ignore.
> 
> Closed.


#ballin4mod


----------



## Guest

So now that we have that out the way, lets get back on topic.

Would you rather swallow hot coals or be beaten to death with a radiator?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Jd123 said:


> So now that we have that out the way, lets get back on topic.
> 
> Would you rather swallow hot coals or be beaten to death with a radiator?


Hot coal


----------



## Tinytom

Ballin said:


> Come chaps enough is enough.
> 
> Use the report button or simply ignore.
> 
> Closed.


Banned for 3 days for 3 instances of pretending to be a mod.

NAUGHTY!


----------



## Tinytom

Laurieloz said:


> I'm leaving guys. I have spoken to @Lorian to close my account.
> 
> To all my brilliant mates - you know who you are - take care of yourselves, train hard and goodbye.
> 
> To the antagonistic, negative few....go fuk yourselves.


Lorians busy so I've sorted that.

Everyone else. He's gone now so please no kicking when he's down.

Cheers.


----------



## Guest

Tinytom said:


> Banned for 3 days for 3 instances of pretending to be a mod.
> 
> NAUGHTY!


RIP ballin


----------



## Skye666

Wow...this thread is the most critisized for being old and boring...cough

Good evening ....is it safe to come out.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Hot coal


Jeez lady u got asbestos gob??? Lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Jeez lady u got asbestos gob??? Lol


No but the other option was to the dealth with the radiator

You might not die with the coal


----------



## raptordog

Another interesting day on the thread by the looks of thing....... :whistling:


----------



## Northern Lass

I'm here... I think hanging with the oldies is cool


----------



## Greshie

Blimey I go to work for a day and come back to wreckage and dead bodies all over the place ...............

ah well life goes on !

How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> No but the other option was to the dealth with the radiator
> 
> You might not die with the coal


Lol...I love how it's well thought out....but u won't have a mouth left!


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Another interesting day on the thread by the looks of thing....... :whistling:


It's certainly all changed from when I first came in that's for sure


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> Blimey I go to work for a day and come back to wreckage and dead bodies all over the place ...............
> 
> ah well life goes on !
> 
> How is everyone tonight?


All fine here Greshie....hope your well too mate.... 

Been a bit of a white knuckle ride on here of late......


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Blimey I go to work for a day and come back to wreckage and dead bodies all over the place ...............
> 
> ah well life goes on !
> 
> How is everyone tonight?


I'm good thanks... and how was your day?

I had one of those days where I would like to start the day again.. everything just went wrong today.


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Blimey I go to work for a day and come back to wreckage and dead bodies all over the place ...............
> 
> ah well life goes on !
> 
> How is everyone tonight?


Yes watch ur step this evening...limbs everywhere!

I'm good thanks. Craved damn chocolate all day so....I just had too..I tried just sniffing it for a while but it just grabbed me...oh well


----------



## TELBOR

Laurieloz said:


> go fuk yourselves.


PMSL


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Yes watch ur step this evening...limbs everywhere!
> 
> I'm good thanks. Craved damn chocolate all day so....I just had too..I tried just sniffing it for a while but it just grabbed me...oh well


The sandwich shop I get my lunch from had some home made scones ... so I treated myself ... and very nice they were with butter and jam


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Yes watch ur step this evening...limbs everywhere!
> 
> I'm good thanks. Craved damn chocolate all day so....I just had too..I tried just sniffing it for a while but it just grabbed me...oh well


Hey hows prep going?


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> The sandwich shop I get my lunch from had some home made scones ... so I treated myself ... and very nice they were with butter and jam


Mmmmmm.... Jealous. But then again u do realise they are now congealing on ur hips lol


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Mmmmmm.... Jealous. But then again u do realise they are now congealing on ur hips lol


:laugh: :scared: :no:


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Hey hows prep going?


Hi Hun ...ok thanks, can't say I'm overly strict at moment but not that I eat crap really..my meals are ok it's the I between sugar crave drives me crazy ....my proper diet and training starts on Monday with coach


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Yes watch ur step this evening...limbs everywhere!
> 
> I'm good thanks. Craved damn chocolate all day so....I just had too..I tried just sniffing it for a while but it just grabbed me...oh well


Must be the day for it..... called into iceland on my travels today and for no apparent reason bought a box

of Jaffa cake on offer, thing is it was the 100% extra free box, so 24 cakes, then proceeded to eat the

entire box while sat in the car....... :drool:

Head hung in shame....but they were nice........ :tongue:


----------



## biglbs

Tinytom said:


> Banned for 3 days for 3 instances of pretending to be a mod.
> 
> NAUGHTY!


He forgot to duck didn't he?:laugh:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Must be the day for it..... called into iceland on my travels today and for no apparent reason bought a box
> 
> of Jaffa cake on offer, thing is it was the 100% extra free box, so 24 cakes, then proceeded to eat the
> 
> entire box while sat in the car....... :drool:
> 
> Head hung in shame....but they were nice........ :tongue:


Omg! That's what I bought!!!! Lol I opened it I sniffed it, I was gonna break in half but damn u can't do that with Jaffa so I thought il just eat the top...then it was f&@k it...iv eaten it now ...only the one though....until the crave comes tomorrow again..mehhhhh


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Omg! That's what I bought!!!! Lol I opened it I sniffed it, I was gonna break in half but damn u can't do that with Jaffa so I thought il just eat the top...then it was f&@k it...iv eaten it now ...only the one though....until the crave comes tomorrow again..mehhhhh


"Sniffed it"......PMSL :lol: .......well at least you only had the one, at that rate they will last you a few week not 10

minutes like me lol.

So guess you haven't been too naughty.......


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> "Sniffed it"......PMSL :lol: .......well at least you only had the one, at that rate they will last you a few week not 10
> 
> minutes like me lol.
> 
> So guess you haven't been too naughty.......


Lol yes sniffed...made all the mmm...ohhhhh....arggggg noises too but I was alone in the car... I was trying not to eat it 

Oh I'm always naughty...just not with food  ok not usually with food just today


----------



## barsnack

Skye666 said:


> Wow...this thread is the most critisized for being old and boring...cough
> 
> Good evening ....is it safe to come out.


always knew you were a lesbian


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> The sandwich shop I get my lunch from had some home made scones ... so I treated myself ... and very nice they were with butter and jam


oh Greshie you tease, I love scones


----------



## Milky

mark_star said:


> oh Greshie you tease, I love scones


Bastards, l have to go out to Tesco's now :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper

I actually feel sorry for Laurie, poor guy isnt all there. Although I did enjoy annoying him so he will probably be waiting for me in hell.


----------



## husky

Ashcrapper said:


> I actually feel sorry for Laurie, poor guy isnt all there. Although I did enjoy annoying him so he will probably be waiting for me in hell.


 give it a day or two and he'll be back on here - guy has mental health issues- watch the news just incase some $hit goes down he's cuckoo


----------



## Ashcrapper

husky said:


> give it a day or two and he'll be back on here - guy has mental health issues- watch the news just incase some $hit goes down he's cuckoo


to be fair I was being serious with that post, I really did enjoy annoying him


----------



## husky

Ashcrapper said:


> to be fair I was being serious with that post, I really did enjoy annoying him


so am I - he's a feckin fruit loop .


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> oh Greshie you tease, I love scones





Milky said:


> Bastards, l have to go out to Tesco's now :lol:


They were fruit scones too


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> They were fruit scones too


 :ban:


----------



## mrssalvatore

raptordog said:


> Must be the day for it..... called into iceland on my travels today and for no apparent reason bought a box
> 
> of Jaffa cake on offer, thing is it was the 100% extra free box, so 24 cakes, then proceeded to eat the
> 
> entire box while sat in the car....... :drool:
> 
> Head hung in shame....but they were nice........ :tongue:


I bought jaffas to today!! Although the kids helped so I didn't eat them all


----------



## mark_star

when will you lot stop talking about food, I'm off for some chicken and rice


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> when will you lot stop talking about food, I'm off for some chicken and rice


I've just had chicken and asparagus risotto ... and some apple crumble


----------



## mark_star

Greshie said:


> I've just had chicken and asparagus risotto ... and some apple crumble


I'm crying inside


----------



## Skye666

barsnack said:


> always knew you were a lesbian


Awww I was trying to keep it a secret. Spoil sport!


----------



## Skye666

Ashcrapper said:


> I actually feel sorry for Laurie, poor guy isnt all there. Although I did enjoy annoying him so he will probably be waiting for me in hell.


U annoy everyone u pesky little penis...pfffft.


----------



## Tinytom

Ashcrapper said:


> to be fair I was being serious with that post, I really did enjoy annoying him


*looks for infraction for baiting*


----------



## biglbs

Mm's peanut whole bag nom nom


----------



## Goosh




----------



## Ashcrapper

Tinytom said:


> *looks for infraction for baiting*


I wouldn't say you baited him Tom, don't be hard on yourself


----------



## barsnack

Ashcrapper said:


> I wouldn't say you baited him Tom, don't be hard on yourself


I bet Tom gets hard over himself:bounce:


----------



## Ashcrapper

barsnack said:


> I bet Tom gets hard over himself:bounce:


You leave Tom alone


----------



## barsnack

Ashcrapper said:


> You leave Tom alone


sorry da


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Mm's peanut whole bag nom nom


Just wrong! Whole bag?


----------



## Skye666

The regulars arnt as active in here now


----------



## Ashcrapper

Skye666 said:


> The regulars arnt as active in here now


----------



## DiggyV

husky said:


> give it a day or two and he'll be back on here - guy has mental health issues- watch the news just incase some $hit goes down he's cuckoo


pretty sure he wont you know....


----------



## DiggyV

Skye666 said:


> The regulars arnt as active in here now


They may well start appearing now it is a safer place to come to play


----------



## Leeds89

Bloomin' eck I though you oldies knew how to play nice


----------



## andyhuggins

Morning all.

hope you all have a good day.

Well its raining here again. So am thinking of trading in the car for a boat :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Morning all 

And a quick swoosh by before work .... dark and dank here and my body is slightly grumpy from last night's PPL 'lite'. The nice thing is I should be on my own in the shop for the first 90 minutes which will allow me to concentrate on getting a few bits done on the shop floor before the volunteers arrive 

Hope everyone has a good day and catch up later


----------



## latblaster

Morning all....still dark outside...but not too cold.

Enjoy your day.


----------



## Skye666

Ashcrapper said:


>


Shut it u.....get out of here there's no one for u to torment now....and don't even try me crapper face il rip u apart u skinny little penis scratcher


----------



## mark_star

mornin, dark but stopped raining at last. Looking forward to a good day


----------



## Skye666

Leeds89 said:


> Bloomin' eck I though you oldies knew how to play nice


The majority do....it's all the youngies enjoying the drama!


----------



## Skye666

Morning....it's really hot here :thumbup1:


----------



## Itsjayman02

Defo no drama lessons for me.....46 just become a grandad and seeing my daughter suffer for the past week puts things in perspective!!


----------



## Itsjayman02

Morning by tge way Skye nearly forgot my manners


----------



## Itsjayman02

January is always a bad month to train when the yearly crowd cone ou to train haha!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Itsjayman02 said:


> Defo no drama lessons for me.....46 just become a grandad and seeing my daughter suffer for the past week puts things in perspective!!


Belated congratulations on becoming a granddad mate.

Hope they are all well?


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Just wrong! Whole bag?


And a bottle of red in the end pmsl



Skye666 said:


> The regulars arnt as active in here now


This happens when sh1t hits the fan mate,a day or so and it will be back to pre tw4tt days,all will be calm and dandy

The Straight thread was the same tbh


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope you enjoyed the red mate :beer:


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Just wrong! Whole bag?





Skye666 said:


> The regulars arnt as active in here now





andyhuggins said:


> Hope you enjoyed the red mate :beer:


I often have half a bottle,it does me good,but got carried away....hick,trouble is it fooks up sleep then!


----------



## hometrainer

Afternoon all hope your all having a good day so far


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> Morning by tge way Skye nearly forgot my manners


Yes rude!!

Hope ur daughter ok. Grandad :lol:


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> Afternoon all hope your all having a good day so far


Afternoon....I'm good ta. Back from gym now a stroll on beach with pooch, coffee and more work.

How's u


----------



## Greshie

Evening all ! another tiring day at work ... salmon for tea ... then once I've relaxed for a time I shall do day two of my PPL 'lite' routine!


----------



## mark_star

hiya Greshie, looks like another good evening for you. Just having my pre-workout coffee and coconut oil, then off to train back and biceps. Will have to see what I can rustle up to eat later


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Evening all ! another tiring day at work ... salmon for tea ... then once I've relaxed for a time I shall do day two of my PPL 'lite' routine!


Evening Greshie

I envy u being able to eat salmon, it always looks so nice but I can't eat it without hurling no matter how I cook it or put on it it's ewwwww. But enjoy


----------



## Double J

Evening 

Hope my good friend @Ashcrapper isn't being picked on in here? He's very sensitive once you get to know him properly :tongue:

Nice to see you back in here @biglbs and I hope @Flubs will be back in here too now?

Resting tonight - no gym - and maybe a cheeky glass of red to help me unwind....oh and possibly a slither of chocolate too... :drool:

Obviously when I say slither I mean a family bar


----------



## Skye666

Double J said:


> Evening
> 
> Hope my good friend @Ashcrapper isn't being picked on in here? He's very sensitive once you get to know him properly :tongue:
> 
> Nice to see you back in here @biglbs and I hope @Flubs will be back in here too now?
> 
> Resting tonight - no gym - and maybe a cheeky glass of red to help me unwind....oh and possibly a slither of chocolate too... :drool:
> 
> Obviously when I say slither I mean a family bar


Lol..yes crapper face is getting a good bullying if he comes in here.

We hope flubs returns. And make sure that chocolate is 70% cocoa and it won't sit on ya pythons


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Evening Greshie
> 
> I envy u being able to eat salmon, it always looks so nice but I can't eat it without hurling no matter how I cook it or put on it it's ewwwww. But enjoy


What about a teaspoon of salmon on a Jaffa cake....... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> What about a teaspoon of salmon on a Jaffa cake....... :lol:


Haha nice...if I could slide it under the layer of chocolate might work


----------



## Ashcrapper

Double J said:


> Evening
> 
> Hope my good friend @Ashcrapper isn't being picked on in here? He's very sensitive once you get to know him properly :tongue:
> 
> Nice to see you back in here @biglbs and I hope @Flubs will be back in here too now?
> 
> Resting tonight - no gym - and maybe a cheeky glass of red to help me unwind....oh and possibly a slither of chocolate too... :drool:
> 
> Obviously when I say slither I mean a family bar


It's ok mate, I reported it. Clearly being threatened by the OAPs and bullying is against the rules isn't it so they will no doubt be getting infractions and warning for their behaviour.


----------



## Tinytom

barsnack said:


> I bet Tom gets hard over himself:bounce:


Someone's got to


----------



## Tinytom

Ashcrapper said:


> It's ok mate, I reported it. Clearly being threatened by the OAPs and bullying is against the rules isn't it so they will no doubt be getting infractions and warning for their behaviour.


Just take away their werthers original. Job done.

All this talk of red wine is tempting. One if my clients is a wine merchant. He keeps donating Shiraz to my red wine cellar. Yummy stuff.


----------



## Greshie

mark_star said:


> hiya Greshie, looks like another good evening for you. Just having my pre-workout coffee and coconut oil, then off to train back and biceps. Will have to see what I can rustle up to eat later





Skye666 said:


> Evening Greshie
> 
> I envy u being able to eat salmon, it always looks so nice but I can't eat it without hurling no matter how I cook it or put on it it's ewwwww. But enjoy


It was the only thing in the freezer I could cook from frozen ... slipped up this morning forgetting to get anything else out .... having said that the salmon was very nice ... just with some asparagus and leeks ... with the remains of the apple crumble for afters............

Shan't have my usual pre-workout coffee ... to late in the the day .. so will make do with a boost bar to give me a sugar fix!


----------



## Enjoy1

Greshie said:


> It was the only thing in the freezer I could cook from frozen ... slipped up this morning forgetting to get anything else out .... having said that the salmon was very nice ... just with some asparagus and leeks ... with the remains of the apple crumble for afters............
> 
> Shan't have my usual pre-workout coffee ... to late in the the day .. so will make do with a boost bar to give me a sugar fix!


  ah Greshie ....with your boost bar......brings back warm fond memories of the old 'straight'

Bless

Xx


----------



## Double J

Ashcrapper said:


> It's ok mate, I reported it. Clearly being threatened by the OAPs and bullying is against the rules isn't it so they will no doubt be getting infractions and warning for their behaviour.


Good for you mate....I'm the same as you; I can't abide bullying and suchlike and hate to see it... I'm sure it will be dealt with and hopefully you can continue to use the forum freely without fear of being picked on.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Double J said:


> Good for you mate....I'm the same as you; I can't abide bullying and suchlike and hate to see it... I'm sure it will be dealt with and hopefully you can continue to use the forum freely without fear of being picked on.


Thanks for the support mate. After a lot of soul searching I think I will put this behind me and continue to use the forum


----------



## Double J

Ashcrapper said:


> Thanks for the support mate. After a lot of soul searching I think I will put this behind me and continue to use the forum


That's great to hear mate. I think I speak for every single person on UKM when I say that your continued use of the forum is what we all want


----------



## Ashcrapper

Double J said:


> That's great to hear mate. I think I speak for every single person on UKM when I say that your continued use of the forum is what we all want


That's a lovely thing to say, viva UKM


----------



## Skye666

Ashcrapper said:


> It's ok mate, I reported it. Clearly being threatened by the OAPs and bullying is against the rules isn't it so they will no doubt be getting infractions and warning for their behaviour.


Nope..if we get an infraction we **** ourselves so they let us off..ner nerrrrrrrrr ...get out


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all.

hope you are all well?


----------



## eezy1

all you lot are 45+ers?


----------



## andyhuggins

eezy1 said:


> all you lot are 45+ers?


I am not sure to be honest mate.


----------



## Ashcrapper

Skye666 said:


> Nope..if we get an infraction we **** ourselves so they let us off..ner nerrrrrrrrr ...get out


No. It's nice mixing it with you freaks, plus you find me interesting and stimulating, your shrivelled old woman brain just prevents you from realising it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

what's been going on while I've been away? Honestly, I can't take my eyes off you lot for 5 minutes.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what's been going on while I've been away? Honestly, I can't take my eyes off you lot for 5 minutes.


More important than our shenanagans ... how are you?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> More important than our shenanagans ... how are you?


Still a bit rocky TBH Greshie. I'm training again, kind of. Vigorous exercise (such as Krav, trx, boxing or even running) really seems to help, which is good. Weights are a bit more tricky. It's a bit daunting squatting when you feel as if your on a boat in a rough sea! I've got through a pull/push/legs routing in about the last 7 days, so that's a good thing. Just trying to push it a bit more each week. Think I'll start a new journal as soon as I'm up to speed. My circumstances have changed so much the old one doesn't seem valid any more. Thanks for asking.


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Still a bit rocky TBH Greshie. I'm training again, kind of. Vigorous exercise (such as Krav, trx, boxing or even running) really seems to help, which is good. Weights are a bit more tricky. It's a bit daunting squatting when you feel as if your on a boat in a rough sea! I've got through a pull/push/legs routing in about the last 7 days, so that's a good thing. Just trying to push it a bit more each week. Think I'll start a new journal as soon as I'm up to speed. My circumstances have changed so much the old one doesn't seem valid any more. Thanks for asking.


At least things seem to be moving forward mate. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Still a bit rocky TBH Greshie. I'm training again, kind of. Vigorous exercise (such as Krav, trx, boxing or even running) really seems to help, which is good. Weights are a bit more tricky. It's a bit daunting squatting when you feel as if your on a boat in a rough sea! I've got through a pull/push/legs routing in about the last 7 days, so that's a good thing. Just trying to push it a bit more each week. Think I'll start a new journal as soon as I'm up to speed. My circumstances have changed so much the old one doesn't seem valid any more. Thanks for asking.


Well at least you are not giving in, and hopefully the more you do the easier it will become!


----------



## Skye666

Ashcrapper said:


> No. It's nice mixing it with you freaks, plus you find me interesting and stimulating, your shrivelled old woman brain just prevents you from realising it


And ur shrivelled man brain ( young or otherwise) prevents u from realising stimulation for women ALWAYS comes from self ...


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what's been going on while I've been away? Honestly, I can't take my eyes off you lot for 5 minutes.


Not much...ashcrapper face is too young to come in here but loves the smell ****, Vicks and Horlicks that we can't rid of him he has one fan member known as double j ( has biceps smaller than laurieloz) he has a partner who's very nice and wears nice basques, flubs is AWOL but search party is out .......that's about it :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Not much...ashcrapper face is too young to come in here but loves the smell ****, Vicks and Horlicks that we can't rid of him he has one fan member known as double j ( has biceps smaller than laurieloz) he has a partner who's very nice and wears nice basques, flubs is AWOL but search party is out .......that's about it :whistling:


I need to correct you ... DJ has ONE bicep ... we've never seen a picture showing both biceps ... so the assumption has always been he is actually a crab... I presume therefore that makes Ej a mermaid ... :whistling:


----------



## Ashcrapper

Skye666 said:


> And ur shrivelled man brain ( young or otherwise) prevents u from realising stimulation for women ALWAYS comes from self ...


----------



## Skye666

Ashcrapper said:


>


Cute


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> I need to correct you ... DJ has ONE bicep ... we've never seen a picture showing both biceps ... so the assumption has always been he is actually a crab... I presume therefore that makes Ej a mermaid ... :whistling:


lol..I stand corrected


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> all you lot are 45+ers?


I'm a +er


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Afternoon....I'm good ta. Back from gym now a stroll on beach with pooch, coffee and more work.
> 
> How's u


i'm very well thanks had a good shoiuder workout today and only another hour to do in the bar before heading home


----------



## JS95

mrssalvatore said:


> I bought jaffas to today!! Although the kids helped so I didn't eat them all


You can't enjoy a jaffa without taking it apart by eating all the chocolate off it, then the jelly, then the cake bit :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Well at least you are not giving in, and hopefully the more you do the easier it will become!


Cheers Gresh. Thanks for the rep!



andyhuggins said:


> At least things seem to be moving forward mate. Onwards and upwards.


Thanks Andy!



Skye666 said:


> Not much...ashcrapper face is too young to come in here but loves the smell ****, Vicks and Horlicks that we can't rid of him he has one fan member known as double j ( has biceps smaller than laurieloz) he has a partner who's very nice and wears nice basques, flubs is AWOL but search party is out .......that's about it :whistling:


Business as usual, then


----------



## mrssalvatore

Jimmysteve95 said:


> You can't enjoy a jaffa without taking it apart by eating all the chocolate off it, then the jelly, then the cake bit :lol:


Very very true


----------



## andyhuggins

Morning all.

Yet more rain her. Nothing changes :lol:

Hope you all have a good one.


----------



## Greshie

Morning all

and yet another swoosh by on this dark dank morning before I trail off to work... hope everyone has a good day


----------



## mark_star

morning, it's chucking it down, dark, miserable day


----------



## Skye666

80 degrees here  but I am in the kitchen

Morningggggggg....

Decided to skip gym today and get checked in with physio sort my back out  I'm going to the best place in town where all the physio's are male and all sportsman or ex sportsmen it's a huge place u get a cup of coffee to sit down with whilst u sift through there pictures and of course info on there skills and oh yh qualifications! Phew backs killing me 

Oh and I need car insurance by to tomoz...will that get done today or last min.com hmmmm.

Have a good day!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> 80 degrees here  but I am in the kitchen
> 
> Morningggggggg....
> 
> Decided to skip gym today and get checked in with physio sort my back out   I'm going to the best place in town where all the physio's are male and all sportsman or ex sportsmen it's a huge place u get a cup of coffee to sit down with whilst u sift through there pictures and of course info on there skills and oh yh qualifications! Phew backs killing me
> 
> Oh and I need car insurance by to tomoz...will that get done today or last min.com hmmmm.
> 
> Have a good day!


Hope you get your back sorted quickly @Skye666


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you get your back sorted quickly @Skye666


Thanks..hope so it's a double whammy pain in ass too LITERALLY, feeling it in the glute now


----------



## dt36

Well it's my day off today and tomorrow, so got up for breakfast and sorted some admin out. Weather is 21*, so spent the early part of the afternoon then down at Jumheira Beach park. Lay on the beach listening to Madness "Forever Young, the Ska Years".

Think I'll grab a crafty hour now before I go to the gym for todays lower body workout. Think it might be a hard one, as I'm aching a bit from also starting "Couch to 5K" on non weight days to try and raise my fitness levels. Didn't realise how unfit I was running wise.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Well it's my day off today and tomorrow, so got up for breakfast and sorted some admin out. Weather is 21*, so spent the early part of the afternoon then down at Jumheira Beach park. Lay on the beach listening to Madness "Forever Young, the Ska Years".
> 
> Think I'll grab a crafty hour now before I go to the gym for todays lower body workout. Think it might be a hard one, as I'm aching a bit from also starting "Couch to 5K" on non weight days to try and raise my fitness levels. Didn't realise how unfit I was running wise.


Good to hear from you mate. looks like you are settling in ok. totally jealous of the weather. You back home soon?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> 80 degrees here  but I am in the kitchen
> 
> Morningggggggg....
> 
> Decided to skip gym today and get checked in with physio sort my back out  I'm going to the best place in town where all the physio's are male and all sportsman or ex sportsmen it's a huge place u get a cup of coffee to sit down with whilst u sift through there pictures and of course info on there skills and oh yh qualifications! Phew backs killing me
> 
> Oh and I need car insurance by to tomoz...will that get done today or last min.com hmmmm.
> 
> Have a good day!


good grief Skye where do you live?

I've got a cheeky day off work. All the trains are down going into st pancras. the train sat at bedford station for almost an hour before going back the other way! Should be gutted, as it means I don't get paid, but it feels like snow day on the simpsons


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Good to hear from you mate. looks like you are settling in ok. totally jealous of the weather. You back home soon?


Cheers Andy. Flying home Tues night after work for 5 days. Going to Pirbright Depot again next Fri for my Son's Pass Out Parade.

Looking forward to seeing Mrs T and the kids, bit of oosing in my garage and a Sun dinner with the Family up my Mams.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Cheers Andy. Flying home Tues night after work for 5 days. Going to Pirbright Depot again next Fri for my Son's Pass Out Parade.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing Mrs T and the kids, bit of oosing in my garage and a Sun dinner with the Family up my Mams.


All sounds good mate. Bet you can't wait, it sounds like a full on 5 days. Will be a proud day for your family at your son's Pass Out Parade.


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> good grief Skye where do you live?
> 
> I've got a cheeky day off work. All the trains are down going into st pancras. the train sat at bedford station for almost an hour before going back the other way! Should be gutted, as it means I don't get paid, but it feels like snow day on the simpsons


I live in a world of fantasy dirk lol...it's not really hot I'm only in kent!

Your in midlands and u were going to London?? Do u work in London?


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Well it's my day off today and tomorrow, so got up for breakfast and sorted some admin out. Weather is 21*, so spent the early part of the afternoon then down at Jumheira Beach park. Lay on the beach listening to Madness "Forever Young, the Ska Years".
> 
> Think I'll grab a crafty hour now before I go to the gym for todays lower body workout. Think it might be a hard one, as I'm aching a bit from also starting "Couch to 5K" on non weight days to try and raise my fitness levels. Didn't realise how unfit I was running wise.


Great taste in music....love madness...love ska too ..do u wear the clothes aswell otherwise my image is gonna be ruined.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all. The weekend is here at last. Anyone got any special plans or just relaxing?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> I live in a world of fantasy dirk lol...it's not really hot I'm only in kent!
> 
> Your in midlands and u were going to London?? Do u work in London?


I do. Commute in every day.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Great taste in music....love madness...love ska too ..do u wear the clothes aswell otherwise my image is gonna be ruined.


Keep that image @Skye666. 

I think I have about 7 various Fred Perrys and 2 Ben Sherman shirts. Also got a black Harrington that I wear sometimes. Don't do the DMs though, as I usually go with adidas retro trainers like Sambas and Kick. Got a few colours of them.

Even Mrs T wears her Fred Perry when we go to the gigs. Best one had to be The Specials last year though. These are probably the best band I have seen live out of all the major Ska groups.


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Keep that image @Skye666.
> 
> I think I have about 7 various Fred Perrys and 2 Ben Sherman shirts. Also got a black Harrington that I wear sometimes. Don't do the DMs though, as I usually go with adidas retro trainers like Sambas and Kick. Got a few colours of them.
> 
> Even Mrs T wears her Fred Perry when we go to the gigs. Best one had to be The Specials last year though. These are probably the best band I have seen live out of all the major Ska groups.


Excellent! I hope mrs dt wore black and white when she went to see specials ....I used to have a little mini skirt had massive black and white squares on it...with DMs of course :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Got to love a nice dog tooth skirt. :thumb: She has got one, but usually puts jeans on for a gig.


----------



## andyhuggins

I saw the specials and madness etc a few years back. Great concerts


----------



## dt36

Did you get your skank on?

I was on stage with Madness when I was 15 at Cardiff Uni. Knew it was more or less the last song, so me and my mate jumped the barrier. Fair play to them though, they let us do the whole song then asked us to go back into the crowd. :beer:


----------



## raptordog

Been to see Madness many years ago :thumbup1: ....... went to see Bad manners the other year, old Dougie didn't

seem quite the same at 13 stone lol......think in his prime he reached 31 stone.....


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Did you get your skank on?
> 
> I was on stage with Madness when I was 15 at Cardiff Uni. Knew it was more or less the last song, so me and my mate jumped the barrier. Fair play to them though, they let us do the whole song then asked us to go back into the crowd. :beer:


I sure did mate. loved it 

Epic tale there mate. Must have been awesome :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Been to see Madness many years ago :thumbup1: ....... went to see Bad manners the other year, old Dougie didn't
> 
> seem quite the same at 13 stone lol......think in his prime he reached 31 stone.....


OMG he has lost some serious weight mate. BM loved em.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dt36 said:


> Keep that image @Skye666.
> 
> I think I have about 7 various Fred Perrys and 2 Ben Sherman shirts. Also got a black Harrington that I wear sometimes. Don't do the DMs though, as I usually go with adidas retro trainers like Sambas and Kick. Got a few colours of them.
> 
> Even Mrs T wears her Fred Perry when we go to the gigs. Best one had to be The Specials last year though. These are probably the best band I have seen live out of all the major Ska groups.


I'm still big on fred perrys and ben sherman. not dm's though. hush puppies or brogues for me.


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> OMG he has lost some serious weight mate. BM loved em.


I know I am sounding a bit Black Cat now, but I also jumped the barriers with Bad Manners when I was 11 years old at Ebbw Vale Leisure Centre. Got sent straight back off that time though, but did meet them backstage later for some autographs on some 7" picture covers.

Saw them in a pub in Cardiff last year too and they were still on form. Selector are at the same pub later this year and a group of my friends are going to see them. If I'm home, then I'm deffo up for this as I've never seen them.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> I know I am sounding a bit Black Cat now, but I also jumped the barriers with Bad Manners when I was 11 years old at Ebbw Vale Leisure Centre. Got sent straight back off that time though, but did meet them backstage later for some autographs on some 7" picture covers.
> 
> Saw them in a pub in Cardiff last year too and they were still on form. Selector are at the same pub later this year and a group of my friends are going to see them. If I'm home, then I'm deffo up for this as I've never seen them.


Great tale mate. You still got the covers?

Nice to hear they are still strong.

I love seeing them in small venues. just a great atmosphere


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Great tale mate. You still got the covers?
> 
> Nice to hear they are still strong.
> 
> I love seeing them in small venues. just a great atmosphere


Yes, still got them in the house somewhere.

Got to agree, small venues and pubs are always electric. Worst place I have been for a gig has to be The 02. Way too big...


----------



## andyhuggins

glad you still got them mate.

Yeah i know what you mean you are so far back you may as well be at home.


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> I know I am sounding a bit Black Cat now, but I also jumped the barriers with Bad Manners when I was 11 years old at Ebbw Vale Leisure Centre. Got sent straight back off that time though, but did meet them backstage later for some autographs on some 7" picture covers.
> 
> Saw them in a pub in Cardiff last year too and they were still on form. Selector are at the same pub later this year and a group of my friends are going to see them. If I'm home, then I'm deffo up for this as I've never seen them.


Last time I saw Buster was at a gig he did for free to save a pub that was going under...the guys

got a big heart and if you have spoke to him, really down to earth..... he went out on the car park

and did bunny hops on a Lambretta...like it was a pogo stick....crazy fcuker for sure....


----------



## andyhuggins

That must have been an epic site mate :lol:


----------



## dt36

Lives life to the full. Got to say that for the guy. :thumb: Mental stage prescence too.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Lives life to the full. Got to say that for the guy. :thumb: Mental stage prescence too.


We should all do that and live life to the full. Good for him.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> We should all do that and live life to the full. Good for him.


live each day as if it were your last and one day your sure to be right.don't know who said that but it works for me


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> live each day as if it were your last and one day your sure to be right.don't know who said that but it works for me


X2 mate.


----------



## latblaster

So it's Saturday morning...6am...dark & it's raining hard. Isn't it wonderful!! :lol: Still least we don't have snow.

Gonna book a flight today :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

MY final swoosh by of the week before work...

Just dark here at the moment, though rain is forecast for later !

Hope everyone has a good Saturday !


----------



## latblaster

Who is this 'swoosh' person you keep having a quick one with Gresh? :lol:


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Who is this 'swoosh' person you keep having a quick one with Gresh? :lol:


If only!


----------



## latblaster

Yes....Madam/Mr Palm gets boring. :lol:


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> live each day as if it were your last and one day your sure to be right.don't know who said that but it works for me


Living life like this has consequences... People think I'm crazy lol


----------



## mark_star

Skye666 said:


> Living life like this has consequences... People think I'm crazy lol


are they correct?


----------



## Skye666

Morning all

Where's @Flubs please inform her it's all cosy in here again we want her back!!!

Legs day...orgasmic raaaaaaaaa.

First day with coach yesterday just working out what she gonna do with me, was interesting but I think it's going to be horrible in places lol. Reducing length of my training sessions to maximize HGH and testosterone output, increased food to stabilize blood sugar, and suggested foods to stop those pesky cravings ...that devil that appears every few weeks...the only tweaking she did with training was add plyometrics and add more sessions....and we're off!!

Have a good day...


----------



## Skye666

mark_star said:


> are they correct?


Well I suppose it depends how we define crazy...they said Einstein was crazy oops he was. Lol ....


----------



## latblaster

hometrainer said:


> live each day as if it were your last and one day your sure to be right.don't know who said that but it works for me


I've been attempting to do something like this for a long time.....

Not so much as if it was my 'last day alive' but more trying to enjoy the day - to live in the present moment.

All too often I'm rushing from here to there, so I can get home & relax. By rushing, I think I miss so much...instead I look around & enjoy life.

I'd put up some stuff from jon kabatt -zin about 'Mindfulness'...he says some very good things along the same lines.

Enjoy today.


----------



## roadwarrior

Gym time.

Those 50Kg dumbbells aren't going to know what hit them.


----------



## dt36

latblaster said:


> So it's Saturday morning...6am...dark & it's raining hard. Isn't it wonderful!! :lol: Still least we don't have snow.
> 
> Gonna book a flight today :thumb:


Where you booking a flight to, Mate? I am also on the plane this week...


----------



## latblaster

dt36 said:


> Where you booking a flight to, Mate? I am also on the plane this week...


Thailand, I spend alot of time there - a wonderful country.

Are you getting plenty of airmiles, or whatever the airlines' scheme is called?

Once you accrue alot of 'miles' they're very useful, but it takes she ite loads of flying. I used to 'look after' W. Europe some years ago & was able to pick the

airline..guess that's all changed now & you have to go for the cheapest???


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Living life like this has consequences... People think I'm crazy lol


it can do i guess i came close to cashing my chips in last year so like latblaster i try and get the most of out of my days and take a little time to enjoy things a bit more


----------



## dt36

latblaster said:


> Thailand, I spend alot of time there - a wonderful country.
> 
> Are you getting plenty of airmiles, or whatever the airlines' scheme is called?
> 
> Once you accrue alot of 'miles' they're very useful, but it takes she ite loads of flying. I used to 'look after' W. Europe some years ago & was able to pick the
> 
> airline..guess that's all changed now & you have to go for the cheapest???


Thailand is nice, Mate. We went there years ago.

Won't get any points this week on the plane though. Just going to take a few mil of the bedroom door to stop it catching... :lol:

However, when not doing DIY, I usually go with BA to collect the points. Up to Silver now, so always get priority boarding and lounge access. This really helps when travelling a lot.


----------



## latblaster

hometrainer said:


> it can do i guess i came close to cashing my chips in last year so like latblaster i try and get the most of out of my days and take a little time to enjoy things a bit more


You all better now..?

Having a 'life event' sort of wakes you up a bit, doesn't it!! :lol:



Too many people imo, want the 'bigger, faster, stronger' life, when what's wrong with being 'ok'.?


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all. Hope you all had a good day today?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all. Hope you all had a good day today?


Evening mate :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Evening mate :thumb:


You been up to much yumms?


----------



## Northern Lass

Been shopping today for my birthday prezzies from OH. 

Got some Nike Tights/leggings for the gym and some Adidas trainers 

and you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Been shopping today for my birthday prezzies from OH.
> 
> Got some Nike Tights/leggings for the gym and some Adidas trainers
> 
> and you?


Nice prezzies 

Met the eldest daughter and her family in town for a coffee and ended up buying the g-daughter new shoes 

Now just going to chill and have a chat.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Nice prezzies
> 
> Met the eldest daughter and her family in town for a coffee and ended up buying the g-daughter new shoes
> 
> Now just going to chill and have a chat.


That's what grandparents are for


----------



## Greshie

Evening all !

Feet up after a busy day at work, and looking forward to a lie in tomorrow morning... nothing on telly so listening to the radio and gonna do the crossword shortly ...


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> That's what grandparents are for


Yeah I know :lol:


----------



## latblaster

Booked my flight...off in March. For a long time. :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Evening all !
> 
> Feet up after a busy day at work, and looking forward to a lie in tomorrow morning... nothing on telly so listening to the radio and gonna do the crossword shortly ...


Your clever doing a crossword... I don't have the brains or patience to do them


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Evening all !
> 
> Feet up after a busy day at work, and looking forward to a lie in tomorrow morning... nothing on telly so listening to the radio and gonna do the crossword shortly ...


Evening mate.

Enjoy your crossword and chill out


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Your clever doing a crossword... I don't have the brains or patience to do them


I quite enjoy the Telegraph crosswords , though I have to say tonight I'm half asleep so it's debatable whether I'll get my brain to function properly!


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Booked my flight...off in March. For a long time. :thumb:


How long for mate?


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> How long for mate?


Back prolly in Sept...I'll have to see though.


----------



## Northern Lass

latblaster said:


> Back prolly in Sept...I'll have to see though.


Going anywhere nice?


----------



## latblaster

Thailand.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Back prolly in Sept...I'll have to see though.


Thats a nice long time then mate :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> I quite enjoy the Telegraph crosswords , though I have to say tonight I'm half asleep so it's debatable whether I'll get my brain to function properly!


telegraph mate. Fair play


----------



## Skye666

Evening :bounce:


----------



## Double J

Skye666 said:


> Not much...ashcrapper face is too young to come in here but loves the smell ****, Vicks and Horlicks that we can't rid of him he has one fan *member known as double j ( has biceps smaller than laurieloz)* he has a partner who's very nice and wears nice basques, flubs is AWOL but search party is out .......that's about it :whistling:


Should have gone to Specsavers :lol:

The camera never lies 



Greshie said:


> I need to correct you ... DJ has ONE bicep ... we've never seen a picture showing both biceps ... so the assumption has always been he is actually a crab... I presume therefore that makes Ej a mermaid ... :whistling:


Sure I have put up a double bicep shot on here before Gresh? Maybe not but either way I can confirm that I am not actually a crab - as for Enjoy1 tho.... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening :bounce:


Evening @Skye666


----------



## Skye666

Double J said:


> Should have gone to Specsavers :lol:
> 
> The camera never lies
> 
> Sure I have put up a double bicep shot on here before Gresh? Maybe not but either way I can confirm that I am not actually a crab - as for Enjoy1 tho.... :whistling:


The camera lies...but the lighting doesn't! All about the lighting python


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Skye666


Evening Andy...

How's things


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening Andy...
> 
> How's things


Good thanks. Had a nice chilled saturday.

How was your day?


----------



## latblaster

Anyone want to read all this?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/253610-name-best-current-lab-out-these-7.html

It's de yoot...again. :lol:


----------



## Enjoy1

A family snap taken on our last holiday...


----------



## Double J

Skye666 said:


> The camera lies...but the lighting doesn't! All about the lighting python


 :confused1:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Good thanks. Had a nice chilled saturday.
> 
> How was your day?


Not bad thanks ..leg day...feeling it abit now though


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Not bad thanks ..leg day...feeling it abit now though


I know what you mean. Its the next 2 days that I feel it.


----------



## Skye666

Double J said:


> :confused1:


Sorry thinking allowed ...I confuse myself at times lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> I know what you mean. Its the next 2 days that I feel it.


Same for me 2 days later, boom especially if i have missed them for some reason, then they take great pleasure in crippling me


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Same for me 2 days later, boom especially if i have missed them for some reason, then they take great pleasure in crippling me


Thats the time i wish i lived in a bungalow :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> Thats the time i wish i lived in a bungalow :lol:


Me to, but you still have to poo lol, getting up and down on the bog is a real killer


----------



## Skye666

Enjoy1 said:


> A family snap taken on our last holiday...
> 
> View attachment 144117
> 
> 
> Nice Battie miss :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Me to, but you still have to poo lol, getting up and down on the bog is a real killer


LOL Very true mate


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Thats the time i wish i lived in a bungalow :lol:


I do!! Lol. But there's still the toilet issue at least u get to stand for at least one of ur toilet trips us girls don't....mind u I can pee standing ..party trick revealed


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Me to, but you still have to poo lol, getting up and down on the bog is a real killer


Oh we were on same page ken lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I did my legs on Monday at 6am for the first time in 6 weeks. I was still hobbling wednesday night.


----------



## Enjoy1

All dem squats are finally paying off...oh wait a minute.....I've a tail....no legs...:laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I do!! Lol. But there's still the toilet issue at least u get to stand for at least one of ur toilet trips us girls don't....mind u I can pee standing ..party trick revealed


 

:lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I dont understand why legs hurt like hell after training them after a lay off, after all we use them everyday to carry us about


----------



## Skye666

Enjoy1 said:


> All dem squats are finally paying off...oh wait a minute.....I've a tail....no legs...:laugh:


Right miss get in here..I keep meaning to be nosey and ask u...did u meet that one armed bicep fella on here?? Goss goss lol


----------



## Enjoy1

Skye666 said:


> Right miss get in here..I keep meaning to be nosey and ask u...did u meet that one armed bicep fella on here?? Goss goss lol


 :whistling: couldn't possibly say .......  pr?


----------



## Skye666

Enjoy1 said:


> :whistling: couldn't possibly say .......  pr?


On my way


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I dont understand why legs hurt like hell after training them after a lay off, after all we use them everyday to carry us about


Yeah but in a different way mate.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah but in a different way mate.


I know what you mean, but i have done all sorts of manual work all my life lifting, digging, carrying, but when i train my back or delts after a lay off, it's nothing like as bad as legs, chest all so can be a killer


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I know what you mean, but i have done all sorts of manual work all my life lifting, digging, carrying, but when i train my back or delts after a lay off, it's nothing like as bad as legs, chest all so can be a killer


When you do manual work you use a lot of muscles during the day. When you go to the gym you just target a certain group with intensity.


----------



## Classic one

Hi all I see that Loz has been banned what for this time...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> Hi all I see that Loz has been banned what for this time...


Hey mate how are you doing?


----------



## Northern Lass

Classic one said:


> Hi all I see that Loz has been banned what for this time...


Where have you been? :whistling:


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate how are you doing?


I am doing rather well ,I hate been sat in a classroom but I do have more qualifications so I may find some work....

Whats been going on here no Loz..


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> I am doing rather well ,I hate been sat in a classroom but I do have more qualifications so I may find some work....
> 
> Whats been going on here no Loz..


So you have passed the cert you were after then mate? What was is again?  Sorry mate.


----------



## Classic one

Yumms said:


> Where have you been? :whistling:


Hi Yum been getting some qualifications an d my laptop and phones not been working to good , that's 3 for you...

Plus I am moving next week then I start going back to the gym for some fun..


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> So you have passed the cert you were after then mate? What was is again?  Sorry mate.


My CSCS card plus my IT ECDL Extra qualification ...


----------



## Milky

Classic one said:


> My CSCS card plus my IT ECDL Extra qualification ...


Which CSCS card mate ?

Mine took 15 minutes !!


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> My CSCS card plus my IT ECDL Extra qualification ...


Well done mate. Hope they help with the job situation.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Classic one said:


> Hi all I see that Loz has been banned what for this time...


I dont know why he has been banned, i know this is a bodybuilding forum, and there is nothing new under the sun, sites like this will soon die if you are banned for a bit of banter, bodybuilding is not a Maine stream sport, it attracts little attention, so to ban a load of people does not make sense to me, i doubt the sponsors will be to happy, i know it is a hard job, keeping sponsors, and members happy, i guess if members use racial or abusive words, there may be a call for a ban, but for general bollox between like minded members i think that is ok


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Well done mate. Hope they help with the job situation.


So do I Andy wheres LOZ... :confused1:


----------



## Milky

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I dont know why he has been banned, i know this is a bodybuilding forum, and there is nothing new under the sun, sites like this will soon die if you are banned for a bit of banter, bodybuilding is not a Maine stream sport, it attracts little attention, so to ban a load of people does not make sense to me, i doubt the sponsors will be to happy, i know it is a hard job, keeping sponsors, and members happy, i guess if members use racial or abusive words, there may be a call for a ban, but for general bollox between like minded members i think that is ok


He was banned because he asked to be mate.


----------



## Northern Lass

Classic one said:


> Hi Yum been getting some qualifications an d my laptop and phones not been working to good , that's 3 for you...
> 
> Plus I am moving next week then I start going back to the gym for some fun..


Been a busy bee then


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> So do I Andy wheres LOZ... :confused1:


Banned again. This time for good.


----------



## andyhuggins

Milky said:


> He was banned because he asked to be mate.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Banned again. This time for good.


It dose not make sense but most things don't on here... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

You would have to go back a few pages to get a taste of it tbh.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Classic one have you seen @Yumms recent pics? great improvements.


----------



## Milky

Laurieloz said:


> I'm leaving guys. I have spoken to @Lorian to close my account.
> 
> To all my brilliant mates - you know who you are - take care of yourselves, train hard and goodbye.
> 
> To the antagonistic, negative few....go fuk yourselves.


 @Classic one


----------



## Classic one

Milky said:


> @Classic one


Cheers Milky that's a turn up for the book thought he loved it on here....


----------



## Milky

Classic one said:


> Cheers Milky that's a turn up for the book thought he loved it on here....


Long long long story with lots of history mate, it is what it is...


----------



## Classic one

God I have been banned ...I have just been on a link to my profile and it said I was banned....


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> God I have been banned ...


WTF?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Milky said:


> He was banned because he asked to be mate.


Milky i was referring to a lot of bans just lately not just Loz, as i have said, this is a minority sport, we will never be accepted by the Maine stream, and to be honest i dont blame them, when i started training in 1980, it was a different ball game back then, there was even talk about our beloved sport making an appearance as an Olympic sport, but it has got lost somewhere along the way, young men once upon a time did believe that they could be the next Mr universe, or Mr Olympia, but now they are just freaks, people laugh at us/them, it is not a healthy life style, it has mutated into something quite horrible........................ps sorry i have had a few drinks


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> @Classic one have you seen @Yumms recent pics? great improvements.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> WTF?


Andy I followed a link that was in blue , to my profile and it had banned at the top ...I just checked it again and it was back to normal...


----------



## Milky

Classic one said:


> Andy I followed a link that was in blue , to my profile and it had banned at the top ...I just checked it again and it was back to normal...


If you had been banned mate you wouldn't be posting :confused1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Classic one said:


> Andy I followed a link that was in blue , to my profile and it had banned at the top ...I just checked it again and it was back to normal...


What have you been drinking?? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> Andy I followed a link that was in blue , to my profile and it had banned at the top ...I just checked it again and it was back to normal...


You on the beer mate :lol:



Milky said:


> If you had been banned mate you wouldn't be posting :confused1: [/Q
> 
> Dats what I thought.


----------



## Classic one

Milky said:


> If you had been banned mate you wouldn't be posting :confused1:


GOOD point Milky old chap looks like when I clicked on it, It went to a chap called CLASSIC....


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> You on the beer mate :lol:
> 
> NO beer Andy having a long brake of the stuff I got to much to do...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> Good for you mate. Sounds like you have a lot on.


----------



## Classic one

andyhuggins said:


> Yep Andy did two weeks getting qualifications....Move next week to our new house....Start training at the gym where Loz is so I need to keep a clear head for all whats coming up ...


----------



## Skye666

Classic one said:


> God I have been banned ...I have just been on a link to my profile and it said I was banned....


Lol...god..I gave been banned...wot u Telling him for?


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> Hope the move goes smoothly and that you enjoy getting back into your training mate.


----------



## Classic one

I have been trying to get into one of those Groups on here , but I fill out the necessary stuff and no reply I have even sent a PM to Lorian but still no reply...


----------



## andyhuggins

Classic one said:


> I have been trying to get into one of those Groups on here , but I fill out the necessary stuff and no reply I have even sent a PM to Lorian but still no reply...


Just be patient mate. It all takes time.


----------



## raptordog

Classic one said:


> Andy I followed a link that was in blue , to my profile and it had banned at the top ...I just checked it again and it was back to normal...


Just done half bottle of jacks......and I cant get that...pressed everything blue on the screen lol.... I'll try

again tomorrow when I'm a little more coherent.... night guys and gals...... :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

Mornng. If anyone is up this time on a Sunday...no takers for church??


----------



## latblaster

Am off presently to take the holy wafer........


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Mornng. If anyone is up this time on a Sunday...no takers for church??


No But the cardio is calling... Just finishing my coffee


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> No But the cardio is calling... Just finishing my coffee


No to church for cardio?? Pfffttttt lol

Yep I'm off to gym for cardio today I didn't work that out well though considering I did legs yesterday mehhh.

Have a good one


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Am off presently to take the holy wafer........


They do a wafer? Wonder if they would allow peanut butter on that


----------



## Greshie

Morning 

A little lie in for me with a cup of tea. Now surfaced with a mug of coffee and two almond croissants as a wee treat.... Will supplement with poached eggs on toast in a while... lazyish day ahead, need to do some online banking  , washing and ironing, put a few bits on ebay later and then this afternoon start the second week of my PPL 5/3/1 lite routine (today/tomorrow/Tuesday) Hoping to do a few chin ups/pull ups today, will be the first time since last March; Think my wrists are now strong enough 

Hope everyone has a good day ... proper dreich here !


----------



## hometrainer

Morning all hope your all okay i awoke to find the house empty so i'm going to watch what i want want on telly for a little while and enjoy the silence


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all.

Today it was sunshine all day long 

So we made the most of it and went for a nice long walk in the local forest. Enjoyed the clean crisp air.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all.
> 
> Today it was sunshine all day long
> 
> So we made the most of it and went for a nice long walk in the local forest. Enjoyed the clean crisp air.


Hey,

Have you started prep?

I've not been out today, taking advantage of a rest without my son as he was enjoying him self at grandma and grandad's


----------



## Skye666

Evening

@Greshie u are a very naughty boy..although almonds are full of protein I don't think it counts in a croissants !!! :no:

How is everyone...I'm on a flat mehhhhh. Don't ask why I don't know!maybe It's coz I'm a woman and my ass and my brain are traveling in different directions today lol


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Evening
> 
> @Greshie u are a very naughty boy..although almonds are full of protein I don't think it counts in a croissants !!! :no:
> 
> How is everyone...I'm on a flat mehhhhh. Don't ask why I don't know!maybe It's coz I'm a woman and my ass and my brain are traveling in different directions today lol


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Evening
> 
> @Greshie u are a very naughty boy..although almonds are full of protein I don't think it counts in a croissants !!! :no:
> 
> How is everyone...I'm on a flat mehhhhh. Don't ask why I don't know!maybe It's coz I'm a woman and my ass and my brain are traveling in different directions today lol


Good thanks... I'm really hungry though  sorry your feeling a little mehhhh!! here is anugg!


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> View attachment 144164


Lol thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Good thanks... I'm really hungry though  sorry your feeling a little mehhhh!! here is anugg!


Thank u....ironic that ur hungry and yummy...watch someone doesn't EAT U! Lol

Why u hungry?


----------



## Greshie

Evening all ! Turned out to be a nice day here too!

I've had a very lazy day full of cheats ... Almond Croisants, poached eggs on toast (Bergen bread ) spare ribs, finished off the remains of a Stollen, Steak Pie, strawberries and yoghurt, a boost bar, a protein bar, ... oh and I did one of my lite workouts to compensate  , had a bath, and a snooze, and did the Telegraph crossword (two clues left)

Just building up the energy to do the ironing!........................


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Thank u....ironic that ur hungry and yummy...watch someone doesn't EAT U! Lol
> 
> Why u hungry?


:laugh:

It doesn't help when my OH is watching them bloody hairy bikers in america eating big ice creams and deep fried food.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Hey,
> 
> Have you started prep?
> 
> I've not been out today, taking advantage of a rest without my son as he was enjoying him self at grandma and grandad's


A well deserved one, glad you made the most of it.

Prep is either tomorrow or next monday. The guy who is going to help me prep is over later and just have to confirm some dates first


----------



## mrssalvatore

Well I've been EXTREMELY naughty today










Home made treacle tart!!! Hmmmmmmm

Everyone good in here?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening
> 
> @Greshie u are a very naughty boy..although almonds are full of protein I don't think it counts in a croissants !!! :no:
> 
> How is everyone...I'm on a flat mehhhhh. Don't ask why I don't know!maybe It's coz I'm a woman and my ass and my brain are traveling in different directions today lol


Those flat days are horrible.


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Evening all ! Turned out to be a nice day here too!
> 
> I've had a very lazy day full of cheats ... Almond Croisants, poached eggs on toast (Bergen bread ) spare ribs, finished off the remains of a Stollen, Steak Pie, strawberries and yoghurt, a boost bar, a protein bar, ... oh and I did one of my lite workouts to compensate  , had a bath, and a snooze, and did the Telegraph crossword (two clues left)
> 
> Just building up the energy to do the ironing!........................


Loving the food mate :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Evening all ! Turned out to be a nice day here too!
> 
> I've had a very lazy day full of cheats ... Almond Croisants, poached eggs on toast (Bergen bread ) spare ribs, finished off the remains of a Stollen, Steak Pie, strawberries and yoghurt, a boost bar, a protein bar, ... oh and I did one of my lite workouts to compensate  , had a bath, and a snooze, and did the Telegraph crossword (two clues left)
> 
> Just building up the energy to do the ironing!........................


All this talk of food

and STOLLEN!! now that's no on :no:


----------



## Northern Lass

Let me know when you've all stopped talking about lovely food :lol: ....


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Well I've been EXTREMELY naughty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home made treacle tart!!! Hmmmmmmm
> 
> Everyone good in here?


That looks lush.

Hope you are good?


----------



## andyhuggins

OMG more food


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Well I've been EXTREMELY naughty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home made treacle tart!!! Hmmmmmmm
> 
> Everyone good in here?


Homemade wow it looks amazing!


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> That looks lush.
> 
> Hope you are good?


Am good thanks andy and you?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Homemade wow it looks amazing!


And home made chicken kievs for dinner  hmmm


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Those flat days are horrible.


Yh I know...I'm a miserable cow...there was a f&@k in every sentence today and god knows why...even the traffic lights got a telling off!


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Am good thanks andy and you?


Yeah I am well thanks.

Not done anymore decorating then?


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> And home made chicken kievs for dinner  hmmm


LUSH. Now thats what I am talking about :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I am well thanks.
> 
> Not done anymore decorating then?


Waiting on paint to be delivered!

Wall alls filled and fixed ceilings done... Stupid delivery people


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh I know...I'm a miserable cow...there was a f&@k in every sentence today and god knows why...even the traffic lights got a telling off!


Yh if i have a really bad flat day the mrs just goes shopping to let me get on with it :cursing:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Yh if i have a really bad flat day the mrs just goes shopping to let me get on with it :cursing:


Lol...luckily I don't have a mrs to send shopping!


----------



## Greshie

mrssalvatore said:


> Well I've been EXTREMELY naughty today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Home made treacle tart!!! Hmmmmmmm
> 
> Everyone good in here?


 :drool:


----------



## Northern Lass

Is a 'Flat' saying meaning Pi$$ed off??

Is this a southern saying? :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

To me "flat" means grumpy, low, irritable and not liking what I see. So yeah basically ****ed off.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> To me "flat" means grumpy, low, irritable and not liking what I see. So yeah basically ****ed off.


 @Yumms this ....I'm a northerner so don't think its a southern saying lol...


----------



## hometrainer

evening all how are we all this evening


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> evening all how are we all this evening


Evening mate. Good thanks. How are you?


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> @Yumms this ....I'm a northerner so don't think its a southern saying lol...


ooops.. not heard it before


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> evening all how are we all this evening


Flat as a pancake ....but alive mustn't grumble :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Evening mate. Good thanks. How are you?


I'm very well thanks Andy i have had a lazy one today and been over to see my parents ,hows you


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I'm very well thanks Andy i have had a lazy one today and been over to see my parents ,hows you


Yeah I saw your post earlier about da tv :lol:

Always have to make sure the oldies are good to mate 

I am good thanks mate


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 any idea why you are flat today?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I saw your post earlier about da tv :lol:
> 
> Always have to make sure the oldies are good to mate
> 
> I am good thanks mate


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 any idea why you are flat today?


Yh I start diet tomoz! Lol....

Don't know really ..


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh I start diet tomoz! Lol....
> 
> Don't know really ..


Have you comp dieted b4? It may just be the not knowing what is coming if you see what I mean.


----------



## andyhuggins

Errr @hometrainer is this the silent treatment then :lol:

Ref post 9136


----------



## hometrainer

My mum gave us a scare just before new year so I like to get over as much as I can and make sure Dad is coping with it all but he seems to be coping well with helping out with the chores


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Have you comp dieted b4? It may just be the not knowing what is coming if you see what I mean.


Comp diets can be taxing and there is a lot to take in and learn,Its worth the effort though


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Have you comp dieted b4? It may just be the not knowing what is coming if you see what I mean.


No never.....yh maybe. My boy went away today too gonna be gone for a while  military stuff .....he's my best buddy.


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> My mum gave us a scare just before new year so I like to get over as much as I can and make sure Dad is coping with it all but he seems to be coping well with helping out with the chores


Love to see you are watching them mate. had a similar thing a few years back with my olds.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> No never.....yh maybe. My boy went away today too gonna be gone for a while  military stuff .....he's my best buddy.


I can see now why you are feeling flat. If my kids went away under the same circumstances i would be very flat.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Errr @hometrainer is this the silent treatment then :lol:
> 
> Ref post 9136


Sorry hovering between kitchen lap top and trying to find Mrs HT'S black top for work in the morning Her stress levels are a bit high as she is away on a course for two days starting Tuesday


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Sorry hovering between kitchen lap top and trying to find Mrs HT'S black top for work in the morning Her stress levels are a bit high as she is away on a course for two days starting Tuesday


Fair play mate. At least we are back in sync now :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Evening you lot... hope you have had a great weekend.....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Evening you lot... hope you have had a great weekend.....


Evening @raptordog

Yeah had a good one thanks. How was yours?


----------



## hometrainer

raptordog said:


> Evening you lot... hope you have had a great weekend.....


its been an okay weekend and I have Monday off work,and Its leg day As well


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @raptordog
> 
> Yeah had a good one thanks. How was yours?


Not bad Andy mate... add a afternoon with a old mate who is in the forces... caught up on some good times.And some not so good in whats happening in the world today behind closed doors.

Gym in the morning for a chest wrecking bout...lol....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Not bad Andy mate... add a afternoon with a old mate who is in the forces... caught up on some good times.And some not so good in whats happening in the world today behind closed doors.
> 
> *Gym in the morning for a chest wrecking bout...lol....*


Loving that quote mate, epic :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

hometrainer said:


> its been an okay weekend and I have Monday off work,and Its leg day As well


Sounds like your a busy guy mate.... you seem to have long hours, is it a pub/ bar or nightclub you manage....


----------



## hometrainer

raptordog said:


> Sounds like your a busy guy mate.... you seem to have long hours, is it a pub/ bar or nightclub you manage....


Its a Bar and Night club which does keep me on my toes


----------



## andyhuggins

Anybody going to any expo's or shows this year?


----------



## raptordog

hometrainer said:


> Its a Bar and Night club which does keep me on my toes


Long hour then mate...I have been there.... 

As a kid I always wanted to be a electrical engineer which I am doing now, a welder which I have done, and as I got older

always wanted a pub, which I did for 2 years..... Christ was that a reality check, ground control to major tom lol.... nothing

like I exspected.... hard work and long hours for sure... lesson learned I now know which side of the bar suits me lol... 

Looking at what I just wrote I must have been strange a as a kid... every other kid wanted to be a astronaut.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Long hour then mate...I have been there....
> 
> As a kid I always wanted to be a electrical engineer which I am doing now, a welder which I have done, and as I got older
> 
> always wanted a pub, which I did for 2 years..... Christ was that a reality check, ground control to major tom lol.... nothing
> 
> like I exspected.... hard work and long hours for sure... lesson learned I now know which side of the bar suits me lol...
> 
> Looking at what I just wrote I must have been strange a as a kid... every other kid wanted to be a astronaut.... :lol:


At least you have done what you wanted to do mate. Fair play to you :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

raptordog said:


> Long hour then mate...I have been there....
> 
> As a kid I always wanted to be a electrical engineer which I am doing now, a welder which I have done, and as I got older
> 
> always wanted a pub, which I did for 2 years..... Christ was that a reality check, ground control to major tom lol.... nothing
> 
> like I exspected.... hard work and long hours for sure... lesson learned I now know which side of the bar suits me lol...
> 
> Looking at what I just wrote I must have been strange a as a kid... every other kid wanted to be a astronaut.... :lol:


I always wanted to be a stunt man or a farmer did the farmer thing for twenty years and somehow ended up doing the night club thing


----------



## andyhuggins

I always wanted to be a blacksmith but it never happened due to circumstances. But have done a few courses and am looking into setting up my own mini forge in the garden just for enjoyment.


----------



## raptordog

Hey.....Andy go for it mate... look into being a farrier.. you would not believe how much money is

in it, mate does it and now his son and his grandson..... lives on a million plus pad and got work

coming out of his ears.....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Hey.....Andy go for it mate... look into being a farrier.. you would not believe how much money is
> 
> in it, mate does it and now his son and his grandson..... lives on a million plus pad and got work
> 
> coming out of his ears.....


Thanks mate. I am defo going to do it. got it all priced up and just got to find the funds. Even if it is just for enjoyment, i will do it for sure.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Anybody going to any expo's or shows this year?


M gonna try get to a few this year not sure which yet...are u


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> M gonna try get to a few this year not sure which yet...are u


yh going to try and get to bodypower expo and a few shows assisted and un-assisted, as a few guys are competing this year and going to support them.


----------



## hometrainer

was looking at going to body power expo this year we went to Europe's strongest man last year was a great day out although Leeds to Suffolk and back in a day was a bit of a stamp


----------



## andyhuggins

Its that the comp on challenge recently mate?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Its that the comp on challenge recently mate?


It was on ch 5 over Xmas Andy the challenge one is uks from Belfast


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> It was on ch 5 over Xmas Andy the challenge one is uks from Belfast


Oh right. Cheers mate. Will have to look it up.


----------



## hometrainer

If you can get euro sport they sometimes show it on there


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> If you can get euro sport they sometimes show it on there


I can mate. I will keep n eye on that channel mate.

Did you enjoy it?


----------



## hometrainer

It really was a great day out i think I might have let the genie out of the bottle though as my partners 6 year old son has become obsessed with it now .we will go and check out a few local strong man events to.


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> It really was a great day out i think I might have let the genie out of the bottle though as my partners 6 year old son has become obsessed with it now .we will go and check out a few local strong man events to.


Ahh bless him mate. That must be awesome to have such a young lad interested. Hope he enjoys the comps :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

He does and as I don't much care for footy his other great love its some common ground we share


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> He does and as I don't much care for footy his other great love its some common ground we share


Keep his interest fired up mate. It is a very special thing to have a similar interest and will make for a great bond.


----------



## hometrainer

he wants dumbells for his birthday and shows no sign of letting up just yet


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> he wants dumbells for his birthday and shows no sign of letting up just yet


OMG mate. He sounds like an epic young man. Just go with the flow mate. You never know what can happen in a few years. :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

Epic! his mum will like that .he has a couple of 5 litre cans filled with water that he does farmers walk with and borrows my belt,wrist wraps and knee wraps to look the part.


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Epic! his mum will like that .he has a couple of 5 litre cans filled with water that he does farmers walk with and borrows my belt,wrist wraps and knee wraps to look the part.


OMG what an awesome young man. Tell his mum to be very proud of him 

You need to encourage him as much as possible. He sounds like a yuong man on a mission. I would love to meet the little man at a comp some time :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> OMG what an awesome young man. Tell his mum to be very proud of him
> 
> You need to encourage him as much as possible. He sounds like a yuong man on a mission. I would love to meet the little man at a comp some time :thumb:


 if we ever get to go to the same show then would be happy to mate


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> if we ever get to go to the same show then would be happy to mate


Cheers mate. You never know.


----------



## Ballin

Bump.

Just back off my MOD training course :lol:

How is everyone keeping??


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ballin said:


> Bump.
> 
> Just back off my MOD training course :lol:
> 
> How is everyone keeping??


Incredibly cross ...how long does it take to deliver two tins of effing paint


----------



## Ballin

mrssalvatore said:


> Incredibly cross ...how long does it take to deliver two tins of effing paint


Did you order tartan paint heard it can take a while?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ballin said:


> Did you order tartan paint heard it can take a while?


Nope!!


----------



## Ballin

mrssalvatore said:


> Nope!!


What one you get then? That took bloody ages to arrive had loads of problems. Got my money back and ordered Dulux from B&Q in end came pretty quick.

What you painting?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ballin said:


> What one you get then? That took bloody ages to arrive had loads of problems. Got my money back and ordered Dulux from B&Q in end came pretty quick.
> 
> What you painting?


I knocked sh1t out my dining room almost had to re plaster by the time id finished!!

Got half way around with the paint (Laura Ashely) an ran out.

Now home base is 25 quid a tin

Laura Ashely website 17 quid a tin

Be being a genius thought ill order that 3-5 days delivery so paid extra

7th day and not even a confirmation email that it's been dispatched!! Stupid place!! It would have been quicker to walk to London!!!

They refunded my deliver cost after I ranted at them!!!


----------



## Ballin

mrssalvatore said:


> I knocked sh1t out my dining room almost had to re plaster by the time id finished!!
> 
> Got half way around with the paint (Laura Ashely) an ran out.
> 
> Now home base is 25 quid a tin
> 
> Laura Ashely website 17 quid a tin
> 
> Be being a genius thought ill order that 3-5 days delivery so paid extra
> 
> 7th day and not even a confirmation email that it's been dispatched!! Stupid place!! It would have been quicker to walk to London!!!
> 
> They refunded my deliver cost after I ranted at them!!!


That's a joke....I ordered a long whait from Homebase and heard nothing for ages as I forgot about it with the move. I got a discount on my next order but it delayed all the other work being completed.

You going for a whole makeover then?

For some chicken I'll drive it up next time!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ballin said:


> That's a joke....I ordered a long whait from Homebase and heard nothing for ages as I forgot about it with the move. I got a discount on my next order but it delayed all the other work being completed.
> 
> You going for a whole makeover then?
> 
> For some chicken I'll drive it up next time!


It's stupid!

Yeah we had a lot of water damage from the broken gutter so I've basically revamped!

Ceiling, walls, plugs ... Some furniture etc... Has had a whole make over!! To be fair it looked bloody terrible before anyway and so needed doing !

And I did the joining kitchen just before Christmas so it seemed sensible to follow it through!

For that I'll throw it £20 chicken and a bag of steak  effing shop!!!

I can sympathise I'm now left with a room half painted! And have been since a week last Monday


----------



## hackskii

So your hardware store is Home Base?

We have a big hardware store called Home Depot.

Too funny


----------



## mrssalvatore

hackskii said:


> So your hardware store is Home Base?
> 
> We have a big hardware store called Home Depot.
> 
> Too funny


It's a chain of stores! Sells everything


----------



## Ben_Dover

Ballin said:


> That's a joke....I ordered a long whait from Homebase and heard nothing for ages as I forgot about it with the move. I got a discount on my next order but it delayed all the other work being completed.
> 
> You going for a whole makeover then?
> 
> For some chicken I'll drive it up next time!


I ordered some sky hooks a few months ago, still waiting :confused1:


----------



## hackskii

mrssalvatore said:


> It's a chain of stores! Sells everything


Our too


----------



## mrssalvatore

hackskii said:


> Our too


Hope the delivery is significantly better than ours!!


----------



## hackskii

mrssalvatore said:


> Hope the delivery is significantly better than ours!!


Now that I can say is awesome.

We have some very good shipping here, for as big as our country is, it is super good.

Can honestly say, never not got a piece of mail coming to me, or package either.

It just depends on if it comes from back east where it may be snowed in, or not.

I have gotten many things next day, and I never even do that, I sign up for the slowest because it is cheap, and you get it fast anyway.

I like our bulk powder place here, I ordered pregnenolone for pennies, it was dirt cheap.

I cap much of my stuff, I can get things so cheap it is like it just cant be that cheap.


----------



## mrssalvatore

hackskii said:


> Now that I can say is awesome.
> 
> We have some very good shipping here, for as big as our country is, it is super good.
> 
> Can honestly say, never not got a piece of mail coming to me, or package either.
> 
> It just depends on if it comes from back east where it may be snowed in, or not.
> 
> I have gotten many things next day, and I never even do that, I sign up for the slowest because it is cheap, and you get it fast anyway.
> 
> I like our bulk powder place here, I ordered pregnenolone for pennies, it was dirt cheap.
> 
> I cap much of my stuff, I can get things so cheap it is like it just cant be that cheap.


 So jealous!! It's so unfair


----------



## mrssalvatore

Well I am very please to announce (after my rant this morning) my order has been dispatched yay!!!


----------



## mark_star

Ben_Dover said:


> I ordered some sky hooks a few months ago, still waiting :confused1:


hanging around?


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Well I am very please to announce (after my rant this morning) my order has been dispatched yay!!!


About bloody time. That is shocking customer service.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> About bloody time. That is shocking customer service.


Tell me about it I've had a half decorated room for above a week!! Tis ridiculous!!! Lol

I wonder how much longer of have been waiting if I hadn't have emailed them


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Tell me about it I've had a half decorated room for above a week!! Tis ridiculous!!! Lol
> 
> I wonder how much longer of have been waiting if I hadn't have emailed them


Makes you wonder. people say not to complain. Well just shows it pays off.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Makes you wonder. people say not to complain. Well just shows it pays off.


True

And they've refunded my delivery cost


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> True
> 
> And they've refunded my delivery cost


Well at least something good came out of it.

Bet your looking forward to getting it all finished now.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Well at least something good came out of it.
> 
> Bet your looking forward to getting it all finished now.


Yep! My patience with it has almost run our! Just hope it doesn't take the delivery men 4 days to actually deliver it


----------



## andyhuggins

I bloody hope its the right stuff when you get it :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> I bloody hope its the right stuff when you get it :whistling:


Effing hell pmsl

Don't say things like that! You'll get me all paranoid !!


----------



## andyhuggins

Sorry. Just crossed my mind. How ****ed off would you be then


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry. Just crossed my mind. How ****ed off would you be then


Lol  fingers crossed!!


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol  fingers crossed!!


How are things with you anyway?


----------



## hometrainer

Good evening ladies and gents how are we all ?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Good evening ladies and gents how are we all ?


Alright mate.

Things are okay at the moment mate.

how are you good I trust?


----------



## hometrainer

i'm good thanks mate Mrs HT has gone on a course to London for three days,her son is at his grandparents so i'm on me todd till Thursday had a decent chest workout although doing bench press i think i'm using to much weight as i seem to be bringing my shoulders into it to much.so next time i will drop the weight and see if that makes a difference or try with Dumbbells


----------



## Skye666

Evening all

How is the clan?

Started my diet today did my measurements, weighed in, and before pics...and we're off


----------



## raptordog

Evening all :thumbup1: ....... and how are you lot doing....


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i'm good thanks mate Mrs HT has gone on a course to London for three days,her son is at his grandparents so i'm on me todd till Thursday had a decent chest workout although doing bench press i think i'm using to much weight as i seem to be bringing my shoulders into it to much.so next time i will drop the weight and see if that makes a difference or try with Dumbbells


I am using DB at the moment and it seems to be working better.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is the clan?
> 
> Started my diet today did my measurements, weighed in, and before pics...and we're off


Evening @Skye666

I am okay thanks.

Are you good?

Good for you starting your diet. Bet you will see a change when you look at the start pics etc and the finished ones.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Evening all :thumbup1: ....... and how are you lot doing....


Evening mate.

How goes it?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> I am using DB at the moment and it seems to be working better.[/quote
> 
> i will switch back next week i think


----------



## Skye666

Good thanks @raptordog...how many inches is that bicep in the avi ?


----------



## raptordog

hometrainer said:


> i'm good thanks mate Mrs HT has gone on a course to London for three days,her son is at his grandparents so i'm on me todd till Thursday had a decent chest workout although doing bench press i think i'm using to much weight as i seem to be bringing my shoulders into it to much.so next time i will drop the weight and see if that makes a difference or try with Dumbbells


Dumbbells may well be a good idea...also found that decline barbell press really takes it

of the shoulders and isolates the chest....


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> might be worth a try mate. I just felt it worked the chest better and kept the shoulders out more.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Skye666
> 
> I am okay thanks.
> 
> Are you good?
> 
> Good for you starting your diet. Bet you will see a change when you look at the start pics etc and the finished ones.


Yes I'm. to too bad thanx. Well I don't know I'm pretty toned now and I always say it's actually better to start with more fat I think them at least u see the huge difference, don't know if it works the same other way round we will see.


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Good thanks @raptordog...how many inches is that bicep in the avi ?


Not enuff...... :lol:

Take a guess and I will go measure it :tongue: .... got a new body measuring tape bought for Christmas, mite

as well get it out of the packet....


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yes I'm. to too bad thanx. Well I don't know I'm pretty toned now and I always say it's actually better to start with more fat I think them at least u see the huge difference, don't know if it works the same other way round we will see.


You may just see a lot more definition. Hoe long is the diet for?


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Yes I'm. to too bad thanx. Well I don't know I'm pretty toned now and I always say it's actually better to start with more fat I think them at least u see the huge difference, don't know if it works the same other way round we will see.


i dropped 3 stone for my first show i wish i hadn't of been such a fatty at the start


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> How are things with you anyway?


Not to bad thank Youuuu!!


----------



## hometrainer

raptordog said:


> Dumbbells may well be a good idea...also found that decline barbell press really takes it
> 
> of the shoulders and isolates the chest....


i do use decline press and find it works okay even in the smith machine


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i dropped 3 stone for my first show i wish i hadn't of been such a fatty at the start


How long did that take you mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Not to bad thank Youuuu!!


Yeah I'm not to bad thanks. Just ticking along.


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Yes I'm. to too bad thanx. Well I don't know I'm pretty toned now and I always say it's actually better to start with more fat I think them at least u see the huge difference, don't know if it works the same other way round we will see.


Avatar is still too small.


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Not enuff...... :lol:
> 
> Take a guess and I will go measure it :tongue: .... got a new body measuring tape bought for Christmas, mite
> 
> as well get it out of the packet....


Hmmm I say 18-19 inch


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> How long did that take you mate?


i started in April i think and the show was in august it was a long hard road from around June time i remember as you know once you loose a certain amount of fat your body wants to hold on to the rest


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> You may just see a lot more definition. Hoe long is the diet for?


Yh I'm thinking that might be the case...12 weeks.....ur prepping now arnt u ?


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> i dropped 3 stone for my first show i wish i hadn't of been such a fatty at the start


Wow that's impressive! Yes I know what u mean but...I bet the transformation looked incredible.


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i started in April i think and the show was in august it was a long hard road from around June time i remember as you know once you loose a certain amount of fat your body wants to hold on to the rest


Yep those last bit are a bitch to shed


----------



## Skye666

roadwarrior said:


> Avatar is still too small.


Yes and it's time I changed it too il try and make the next one bigger


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh I'm thinking that might be the case...12 weeks.....ur prepping now arnt u ?


I am sure you will be pleasantly surprised with the outcome, and stand on stage very proud.

No I start prepping on monday according to my guy


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm I say 18-19 inch


 @Skye666....you have just gone to the top of my favorite members list.... :beer:

Anymore takers.....bear in mind I have just diet down and lost loads of size, I was 16 stone, then

went down to 12 stone, now sitting at 13 stone at 5' 10"...havent measured my arms in years lol.


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Wow that's impressive! Yes I know what u mean but...I bet the transformation looked incredible.


I am not that confident and to be honest i thought i looked like siht until i got the dream tan on even then i didn't believe it until i got first call out and got third place It wasn't until i saw some pictures my back especially and got a good write up in the beef that it at last sunk in


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> @Skye666....you have just gone to the top of my favorite members list.... :beer:
> 
> Anymore takers.....bear in mind I have just diet down and lost loads of size, I was 16 stone, then
> 
> went down to 12 stone, now sitting at 13 stone at 5' 10"...havent measured my arms in years lol.


16 inch mate?


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> @Skye666....you have just gone to the top of my favorite members list.... :beer:
> 
> Anymore takers.....bear in mind I have just diet down and lost loads of size, I was 16 stone, then
> 
> went down to 12 stone, now sitting at 13 stone at 5' 10"...havent measured my arms in years lol.


Ok I changed my mind I didn't have the info ..errrrrrrm......16


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I am not that confident and to be honest i thought i looked like siht until i got the dream tan on even then i didn't believe it until i got first call out and got third place It wasn't until i saw some pictures my back especially and got a good write up in the beef that it at last sunk in


know that feeling well mate. It really is a head ****.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> know that feeling well mate. It really is a head ****.


it is indeed mate


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> it is indeed mate


I had never been through such extreme emotions till I prepped.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> I had never been through such extreme emotions till I prepped.


i remember Going in to Tescos early one Saturday morning and looking at all the chocolate and crying and having a craving for pop tarts which I had never eaten


----------



## andyhuggins

My wife just says that people light the blue touch paper and I go BANG.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> My wife just says that people light the blue touch paper and I go BANG.


it does test you and loved ones to


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> it does test you and loved ones to


It sure does mate. Without their support it would be near impossible.


----------



## andyhuggins

@raptordog you got that tape out yet?


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 do you think it will be the cravings or other mental battles you will find worse?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> It sure does mate. Without their support it would be near impossible.


it really would although my poor wife at the time wasn't that keen on it but i did have a friend who was doing the same show as me so we both helped each other and tried not to fall out to much


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Ok I changed my mind I didn't have the info ..errrrrrrm......16


Tried to get a pic but its nearly impossible on your own.... turned out like this lol










Could not get the thing to focus so as to see the measurement....:no:

But for the record the left ones 16 3/4s...... 

Got to admit though this body tape thingie is alright, you just press a button and bang it

retracts and tightens around your body parts and gives a accurate reading.....










.... right while its out of the packet....going to measure some more body parts.... now where to start....... :w00t:


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> I had never been through such extreme emotions till I prepped.


now that sounds scary


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> it really would although my poor wife at the time wasn't that keen on it but i did have a friend who was doing the same show as me so we both helped each other and tried not to fall out to much


I used to do some of my cardio in the evening, around my worst craving time to get out of the way.


----------



## mark_star

that tape is very neat


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Tried to get a pic but its nearly impossible on your own.... turned out like this lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not get the thing to focus so as to see the measurement....:no
> 
> But for the record the left ones 16 3/4s......
> 
> Got to admit though this body tape thingie is alright, you just press a button and bang it
> 
> retracts and tightens around your body parts and gives a accurate reading.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... right while its out of the packet....going to measure some more body parts.... now where to start....... :w00t:


That is epic mate. With that amount of weight lose omg jealous.

Any would be good.


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> now that sounds scary


Enjoy the ride mate


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Enjoy the ride mate


yeah thanks Andy and I'll log for you all to see :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> yeah thanks Andy and I'll log for you all to see :laugh:


Can't wait mate :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

@raptordog that is a very useful tape. Where did you get it?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> @raptordog that is a very useful tape. Where did you get it?


It was a chrimbo prezzie Andy...... but you can get them here...... :thumbup1:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tape-measure-Anatomical-shape-measurement/dp/B002MES5JK


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> It was a chrimbo prezzie Andy...... but you can get them here...... :thumbup1:
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Tape-measure-Anatomical-shape-measurement/dp/B002MES5JK


Thanks mate. May well invest in one. At least you know it is the same tension each time.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate. May well invest in one. At least you know it is the same tension each time.


My two sons bought it me for Christmas, it was the most played with thing all day lol, eldest is

22 and the youngest 19, they are always playing around joking, play fighting me and who's got the

biggest guns etc....so we were all getting measured most of Christmas day.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> My two sons bought it me for Christmas, it was the most played with thing all day lol, eldest is
> 
> 22 and the youngest 19, they are always playing around joking, play fighting me and who's got the
> 
> biggest guns etc....so we were all getting measured most of Christmas day.... :lol:


LOL sounds like you had a great day mate


----------



## hometrainer

i think i will ask for one of these this Christmas


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 do you think it will be the cravings or other mental battles you will find worse?


Yh definitely the cravings it drives me mad


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Tried to get a pic but its nearly impossible on your own.... turned out like this lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could not get the thing to focus so as to see the measurement....:no:
> 
> But for the record the left ones 16 3/4s......
> 
> Got to admit though this body tape thingie is alright, you just press a button and bang it
> 
> retracts and tightens around your body parts and gives a accurate reading.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .... right while its out of the packet....going to measure some more body parts.... now where to start....... :w00t:


Ohhh 3/4 out ...well done ..so what else did u measure?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh definitely the cravings it drives me mad


Hope the prep guy has some tricks up his or her sleeve?


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:
 

> Ohhh 3/4 out ...well done ..so what else did u measure?


Chest/ neck/ waist  ........and...let me think......yes that's it..... ankle..... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hope the prep guy has some tricks up his or her sleeve?


It's a she Andy.....yh iv no idea but this is why I chose a woman really I know anyone can have cravings but she knew exactly whT I meant when I said certain times of month it's awful...I choose not to give in to the demands answell so I end up a RIGHT RATTY COW!! Lol


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Chest/ neck/ waist  ........and...let me think......yes that's it..... ankle..... :lol:


Oh yes don't forget ankle 

I measured my biceps yesterday...12,1/2 inches. I was impressed with that as I don't train them they get a secondary workout with back but that's it...awww my little knots in cotton! My ankle was 105 though ..all that hard work I do :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Oh yes don't forget ankle
> 
> I measured my biceps yesterday...12,1/2 inches. I was impressed with that as I don't train them they get a secondary workout with back but that's it...awww my little knots in cotton! My ankle was 105 though ..all that hard work I do :lol:


Hey 12 1/2 is not so bad considering your level of conditioning..... :thumbup1:


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all


----------



## raptordog

hometrainer said:


> Evening all


Evening mate... hope you have had a good day...you not working tonight...


----------



## Skye666

Evening people ..... Everyone ok


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Evening people ..... Everyone ok


Tired, been a busy day at work ... but at least now I am off until next Monday...............


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Evening people ..... Everyone ok


Had a steady day at work today....think everybody is feeling the after pinch of Christmas and

money is tight...seems to be the genaral climate allover at the moment....:sad:

On brighter note had a cracking shoulder workout this morning....going to hurt tomorrow...


----------



## hometrainer

raptordog said:


> Evening mate... hope you have had a good day...you not working tonight...


i have had a good day thanks good back workout today some heavy sets of B/O rows.Have spoken to the missus who is on a course in London .i went to work this morning so i have tonight off start evenings and mornings Thursday, hows you ?


----------



## mrssalvatore

The paint arrived TODAY!! Pfffft tossers!! Was just saying to the hubby

I wonder how long it would have took them if I hadn't have complained!! Which was only yesterday!!

If they can receive a email dispatch it and get it from London to Sheffield in less than 24. Hours why the fuff couldn't they have done that in the time scale they set!!!

Rant over

How's everyone??


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Tired, been a busy day at work ... but at least now I am off until next Monday...............


Hmm isn't this called part time


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Had a steady day at work today....think everybody is feeling the after pinch of Christmas and
> 
> money is tight...seems to be the genaral climate allover at the moment....:sad:
> 
> On brighter note had a cracking shoulder workout this morning....going to hurt tomorrow...


Why do ppl put them selves through the whole Xmas thing though I don't get it...I don't buy loads of crap for people and I buy the same amount of food...I never feel the pinch at Xmas ..lol maybe I'm just weird!

I did shoulders today but I doubt il feel it...never feel shoulders think I need a spotter too now to bio heavier that makes a diff.


----------



## hometrainer

mrssalvatore said:


> The paint arrived TODAY!! Pfffft tossers!! Was just saying to the hubby
> 
> I wonder how long it would have took them if I hadn't have complained!! Which was only yesterday!!
> 
> If they can receive a email dispatch it and get it from London to Sheffield in less than 24. Hours why the fuff couldn't they have done that in the time scale they set!!!
> 
> Good thanks guess you will be cracking on with the paint now then
> 
> Rant over
> 
> How's everyone??


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> It sure does mate. Without their support it would be near impossible.


God help me then coz there are no loved ones supporting lol


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> The paint arrived TODAY!! Pfffft tossers!! Was just saying to the hubby
> 
> I wonder how long it would have took them if I hadn't have complained!! Which was only yesterday!!
> 
> If they can receive a email dispatch it and get it from London to Sheffield in less than 24. Hours why the fuff couldn't they have done that in the time scale they set!!!
> 
> Rant over
> 
> How's everyone??


Shush u many old cow ..haven't u got a wall to paint


----------



## mrssalvatore

Lol that's the plan


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Shush u many old cow ..haven't u got a wall to paint


Oi!!!! Cheeky mare!!!


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> God help me then coz there are no loved ones supporting lol


then look at it as being strong and doing it for yourself


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Oi!!!! Cheeky mare!!!


Neyyyyyyy.....

So apart from paint gate u ok Hun?


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Why do ppl put them selves through the whole Xmas thing though I don't get it...I don't buy loads of crap for people and I buy the same amount of food...I never feel the pinch at Xmas ..lol maybe I'm just weird!
> 
> I did shoulders today but I doubt il feel it...never feel shoulders think I need a spotter too now to bio heavier that makes a diff.


No your not weird....perhaps the word is sensible.... only thing I bought extra was cheese and biscuits/ nuts and

a couple of family trifles....ok and some jaffa cakes.... :lol:

As for the delts.....2 progressive warm ups/ one heavy to total failure/ drop set to fail/ and cheated neg set on

each exercise does the job for me....


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Neyyyyyyy.....
> 
> So apart from paint gate u ok Hun?


Am good hun thanks


----------



## hometrainer

have to have jaffa cakes at crimbo


----------



## raptordog

hometrainer said:


> have to have jaffa cakes at crimbo


Keep eyeing these up in asda...so far I have resisted the temptation.....










.....am sure I will falter and sin pretty soon...... :lol:


----------



## hometrainer

Wow that look awesome


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Keep eyeing these up in asda...so far I have resisted the temptation.....
> 
> Total sh1te mate. Really dissapointing. Your better buying £7 worth of normal Jaffa's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .....am sure I will falter and sin pretty soon...... :lol:


----------



## dt36

Excuse my post mess up. On my phone.

Anyway, I am an unofficial Jaffa Quality Controller and these cakes are no comparison to the regular biscuit cake.


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Excuse my post mess up. On my phone.
> 
> Anyway, I am an unofficial Jaffa Quality Controller and these cakes are no comparison to the regular biscuit cake.


Thanks for the heads up mate..... :thumbup1: ....you just may have saved me from a sunday morning

confession at church.....:laugh:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Hmm isn't this called part time


Yep but for the last 8 days I've been working full time and it is cummulatively knackering .... back to my usual three days a week now though  ....


----------



## Skye666

All this Jaffa talk dt36 u deserve a ban for this...IM TRYING TO FIGHT CRAVE U KNOW!!! Iv worked out that Crave my new found friend who pops up now and then appears to be in my eyes at least male because it pushes me to my limit always wants me to give in and when I do it's never as great as I expected.....go away picture of Jaffa  .

Morrrrrning folks! Legs today and the new program has split legs day in to 2 days both so much easier than what I was doing previously so I doubt il struggle with walking ...phew at that.


----------



## Greshie

Morning all 

Start of my long weekend 

but a busy one today though, popped 'round to see the old manager of the shop last night and picked up a huge donation of stuff from her (she and her partner are moving house) and this needs to be taken to the shop at some point, have some parcels to post, washing and ironing, shopping (if I want to eat tonight) and I need to start tidying up the garage!...............

better get on with stuff I suppose!

Ps I'm not that keen on Jaffa cakes ... find them a bit sweet ... :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> All this Jaffa talk dt36 u deserve a ban for this...IM TRYING TO FIGHT CRAVE U KNOW!!! Iv worked out that Crave my new found friend who pops up now and then appears to be in my eyes at least male because it pushes me to my limit always wants me to give in and when I do it's never as great as I expected.....go away picture of Jaffa  .
> 
> Morrrrrning folks! Legs today and the new program has split legs day in to 2 days both so much easier than what I was doing previously so I doubt il struggle with walking ...phew at that.


You don't need to eat them,i will do it for you as soon as i am over this fookin tooth abcess!


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all. Hope you all had a good week?

Anyone got ant special plans for the weekend or just chilling?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all. Hope you all had a good week?
> 
> Anyone got ant special plans for the weekend or just chilling?


Just chilling .............. 

though I will attempt to tidy the garage (finally)


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Just chilling ..............
> 
> though I will attempt to tidy the garage (finally)


Will we get before and after pics mate?

Is that where you train?


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> You don't need to eat them,i will do it for you as soon as i am over this fookin tooth abcess!


Oh no that's a horrible pain...how is it today?


----------



## Skye666

Evening all


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening all


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening @Skye666 and @Yumms how are you ladies?


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Oh no that's a horrible pain...how is it today?


Much betterthanks for asking,but i still cannot eat the nice things,all good though weight still 330lbs....held for 4 months now

If i keep eating all your nice treats it will not be for long pmsl x


----------



## andyhuggins

By the way loving the new avi's They are sweet


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Skye666 and @Yumms how are you ladies?


Doing good thanks... and yourself?


----------



## biglbs

Happy weekend all:bounce:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Doing good thanks... and yourself?


good to hear 

Yeah i am just ticking along thanks.


----------



## Northern Lass

biglbs said:


> Happy weekend all:bounce:


You too


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Skye666 and @Yumms how are you ladies?


Good ta....have u started diet Andy?


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Evening all


Hello u...nice back! :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 It starts on Monday hun 

How is yours going I.E cravings etc?


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Happy weekend all:bounce:


And u...treats..mmmm but I'm upping calories and iv got Greek yogurt and berries every night for snack. So ner nerrrrrr :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Anyone live near huddersfield sports centre?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 It starts on Monday hun
> 
> How is yours going I.E cravings etc?


Oh right. Yh. to too bad I'm struggling abit too much food making me gag abit


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Hello u...nice back! :thumbup1:


Thanks skyee,... I was just going to mention your nice looking avi too


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Oh right. Yh. to too bad I'm struggling abit too much food making me gag abit


So has your coach upped your cals then?


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> Anyone live near huddersfield sports centre?


 @Skye666 and @Yumms great avi's :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> So has your coach upped your cals then?


Yes..not drastically but still....it's a bit urghghgh really makes me gag feel like I'm on that jungle program eating sheeps willy or what ever they eat and gag lol ...


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> So has your coach upped your cals then?


please don't say yes when I'm thinking of cutting mine @Skye666


----------



## Skye666

mark_star said:


> please don't say yes when I'm thinking of cutting mine @Skye666


YES! I struggle my tummy says nope


----------



## andyhuggins

give it a week and you will be ok hopefully. Its always hard at first to adjust to an increase. Its overfull feeling that can do your head in.


----------



## mark_star

Skye666 said:


> YES! I struggle my tummy says nope


  :ban:


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Yes..not drastically but still....it's a bit urghghgh really makes me gag feel like I'm on that jungle program eating sheeps willy or what ever they eat and gag lol ...


PMSL :lol:

Bless ya x


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> give it a week and you will be ok hopefully. Its always hard at first to adjust to an increase. Its overfull feeling that can do your head in.


worst feeling ever for me, trying to cram food in while your ready to throw up.....:no:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> worst feeling ever for me, trying to cram food in while your ready to throw up.....:no:


Agreed mate. It is just not enjoyable :no:

@Skye666 is prepping too that makes it worse.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Agreed mate. It is just not enjoyable :no:
> 
> @Skye666 is prepping too that makes it worse.


Feel for her, doing it clean is even worse, when I was at my biggest years ago the amount of food

needed to sustain that level was unreal, I was simply never meant to be genetically 16 + stone.

Every step of the way was a battle and to be honest not the most healthy of things for me.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Feel for her, doing it clean is even worse, when I was at my biggest years ago the amount of food
> 
> needed to sustain that level was unreal, I was simply never meant to be genetically 16 + stone.
> 
> Every step of the way was a battle and to be honest not the most healthy of things for me.


It has been said that BB diets are some of the worst going.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> It has been said that BB diets are some of the worst going.


Used to be young and foolish Andy....would do anything to achieve the size, gear/ b12/ even insulin (not how the majority use it today)

then throw down 7-8 meals a day along with shakes and god knows what else...crazy!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Used to be young and foolish Andy....would do anything to achieve the size, gear/ b12/ even insulin (not how the majority use it today)
> 
> then throw down 7-8 meals a day along with shakes and god knows what else...crazy!!!


Now just old and stupid as some of the newbies think  :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Now just old and stupid as some of the newbies think  :lol:


I'm not saying anything  :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I'm not saying anything  :lol:


 :lol: And your a guest in here PMSL


----------



## raptordog

Yumms said:


> I'm not saying anything  :lol:


Cheeky!!..... :lol:

Love the new avi by the way...... :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> :lol: And your a guest in here PMSL


That maybe true but I can tell you I don't feel like a guest at the moment...i'm shattered


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Cheeky!!..... :lol:
> 
> Love the new avi by the way...... :thumb:


Sorry.. I couldn't resist:devil2:

Thanks love


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> That maybe true but I can tell you I don't feel like a guest at the moment...i'm shattered


Sounds to me like you have been training hard hun?



Yumms said:


> Sorry.. I couldn't resist:devil2:
> 
> Thanks love


We'll let you off eh @raptordog


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds to me like you have been training hard hun?
> 
> We'll let you off eh @raptordog


I sure have Andy... giving it my all, I'm seeing changes which is very exciting 

:lol: ,


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I sure have Andy... giving it my all, I'm seeing changes which is very exciting
> 
> :lol: ,


The changes are very clear by your avi :thumb: Onwards an upwards to the end.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> We'll let you off eh @raptordog


Shes part of the family on here now mate.... was looking back at some of the first pic she posted and

what a amazing transformation..... incredible, she has probably done more in such a short period of time

than I have done in over 30 years...... Hats of to you girl @Yumms......take a very special person. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Was really all excited on Wednesday

as I got my first ever Oly Bar delivered from strengthshop 

Hopefully picking up some weights for it tomorrow - not the same without but exercising constraint with the budget.

Also got a short 'thick grip' 2'' bar for biceps and some slings coming for ab work.

I never realised just how versatile a power cage can be - Ive got my TRX hanging off it at the mo and its great.

(I'll get some pics soon when I moved it about - cage is a well orange gymano job)and for 200 squid new I'm very impressed.

The cage is temporarily living in the house rather than the garage at the moment though as still sorting the garage out but I think illl be

putting patio doors in and turning it into a little man cave in the summer.

Cant wait to be able to stand in my own rack doing dumbell curls - in my pants - like you should


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Shes part of the family on here now mate.... was looking back at some of the first pic she posted and
> 
> what a amazing transformation..... incredible, she has probably done more in such a short period of time
> 
> than I have done in over 30 years...... Hats of to you girl......take a very special person. :thumbup1:


Totally agree mate. Well done @Yumms


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> The changes are very clear by your avi :thumb: Onwards an upwards to the end.


Thanks Andy. Yes def onwards and upwards.

Night all


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Thanks Andy. Yes def onwards and upwards.
> 
> Night all


Nite lady.


----------



## Skye666

Dudeofdoom said:


> Was really all excited on Wednesday
> 
> as I got my first ever Oly Bar delivered from strengthshop
> 
> Hopefully picking up some weights for it tomorrow - not the same without but exercising constraint with the budget.
> 
> Also got a short 'thick grip' 2'' bar for biceps and some slings coming for ab work.
> 
> I never realised just how versatile a power cage can be - Ive got my TRX hanging off it at the mo and its great.
> 
> (I'll get some pics soon when I moved it about - cage is a well orange gymano job)and for 200 squid new I'm very impressed.
> 
> The cage is temporarily living in the house rather than the garage at the moment though as still sorting the garage out but I think illl be
> 
> putting patio doors in and turning it into a little man cave in the summer.
> 
> Cant wait to be able to stand in my own rack doing dumbell curls - in my pants - like you should


Lol...boys and their toys! Make sure their super man pants for full effect :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Thanks Andy. Yes def onwards and upwards.
> 
> Night all


Night


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Thanks Andy. Yes def onwards and upwards.
> 
> Night all


Oh I mean night lightweight!!


----------



## Dudeofdoom

Skye666 said:


> Lol...boys and their toys! Make sure their super man pants for full effect :thumbup1:


Will Do 

after putting some curtains up first thou.....

It frightening about boys and toy.... I can remember buying a tubular york bench and weider barbell kit way back(argos) and I had an arm blaster.

I wonder how many of those things collapsed.....my dad used to go mad when i dropped anything.....which as a youngster losing the weights off on side

and dropping the bar may have happened more often.


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Shes part of the family on here now mate.... was looking back at some of the first pic she posted and
> 
> what a amazing transformation..... incredible, she has probably done more in such a short period of time
> 
> than I have done in over 30 years...... Hats of to you girl @Yumms......take a very special person. :thumbup1:


I completely agree with you @Yumms has worked incredibly hard this last year!



Dudeofdoom said:


> Was really all excited on Wednesday
> 
> as I got my first ever Oly Bar delivered from strengthshop
> 
> Hopefully picking up some weights for it tomorrow - not the same without but exercising constraint with the budget.
> 
> Also got a short 'thick grip' 2'' bar for biceps and some slings coming for ab work.
> 
> I never realised just how versatile a power cage can be - Ive got my TRX hanging off it at the mo and its great.
> 
> (I'll get some pics soon when I moved it about - cage is a well orange gymano job)and for 200 squid new I'm very impressed.
> 
> The cage is temporarily living in the house rather than the garage at the moment though as still sorting the garage out but I think illl be
> 
> putting patio doors in and turning it into a little man cave in the summer.
> 
> Cant wait to be able to stand in my own rack doing dumbell curls - in my pants - like you should


Pants in front of patio doors? what will the neighbours say ? I hope they're clean! (the pants that is not the neighbours!)

Gym in the garage is the best thing I ever did, just make sure you insulate it as well as you can, they can be cold places in winter !


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Shes part of the family on here now mate.... was looking back at some of the first pic she posted and
> 
> what a amazing transformation..... incredible, she has probably done more in such a short period of time
> 
> than I have done in over 30 years...... Hats of to you girl @Yumms......take a very special person. :thumbup1:


Sorry I must of missed this last night on my phone. This made me feel a little emotional, thank you very much, means a lot to me. 

I was just thinking the other day that it hasn't even been 12 months yet since I started training . Its not been all me though, I have to say thanks to Adam @ah24 who has helped me alot, since I have started working with him again, there is def big changes and its only been 3 weeks 



Greshie said:


> I completely agree with you @Yumms has worked incredibly hard this last year!


Thank you Greshie, your always very supportive


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all. Hope you are well and have had a good day so far?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all. Hope you are well and have had a good day so far?


Hey Andy good and you?

Evening all


----------



## Skye666

Evening ..

So far so good ..how's u


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Hey Andy good and you?
> 
> Evening all





Skye666 said:


> Evening ..
> 
> So far so good ..how's u


I am good thanks ladies. Had quite a chilled day. Went to Ikea with the mrs and youngest daughter. Now just going to have a chat on here with a couple of beers.


----------



## Greshie

Roast beef for my tea and now chilling listening to the radio.... bugger all on tv .....


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> I am good thanks ladies. Had quite a chilled day. Went to Ikea with the mrs and youngest daughter. Now just going to have a chat on here with a couple of beers.


You're going to chat with a couple of beers? :laugh: that's no way to talk to Yumms and Skye ..... 

and Ikea chilled on a Saturday? :w00t:


----------



## andyhuggins

Roast beef. Making me feel hungry now mate


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Roast beef for my tea and now chilling listening to the radio.... bugger all on tv .....


I'm sorry you missed out on the fish and chips..... :whistling:

NOT!!   (joking love you really hehe)


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> You're going to chat with a couple of beers? :laugh: that's no way to talk to Yumms and Skye .....
> 
> and Ikea chilled on a Saturday? :w00t:


  Sorry ladies lol:lol:

Yeah Ikea was pretty empty to be fair.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry ladies lol:lol:
> 
> Yeah Ikea was pretty empty to be fair.


its ok:rolleyes: 

Ikea empty on a saturday  wowzers


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> I'm sorry you missed out on the fish and chips..... :whistling:
> 
> NOT!!   (joking love you really hehe)


Yeah a bit hacked off about that tbh ...

Now being propositioned by a 23 year old bloke on Blendr who wants me to go to Carlisle ..................... I think not!


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry ladies lol:lol:
> 
> *Yeah Ikea was pretty empty to be fair*.


that's a first.... must be the January blues !


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> its ok:rolleyes:
> 
> Ikea empty on a saturday  wowzers


Thanks yumms  Yeah i was really suprised myself.


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Yeah a bit hacked off about that tbh ...
> 
> Now being propositioned by a 23 year old bloke on Blendr who wants me to go to Carlisle ..................... I think not!


Awww bless here are some hugs ((((hugs))))....

why not??


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I am good thanks ladies. Had quite a chilled day. Went to Ikea with the mrs and youngest daughter. Now just going to have a chat on here with a couple of beers.


I love ikea, :thumbup1:

Beer Andy beeeeer!!! U making the most before Monday?


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> that's a first.... must be the January blues !


Must be mate but it suited me :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks yumms  Yeah i was really suprised myself.


Me and my DS went visiting grandmas and grandads today...


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Awww bless here are some hugs ((((hugs))))....
> 
> why not??


It's 30 miles away, it's wet, and he wants me to go straight to his place ..... not a good idea imo


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Roast beef for my tea and now chilling listening to the radio.... bugger all on tv .....


The voice is on greshie don t u like that? Abit of Tom jones?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I love ikea, :thumbup1:
> 
> Beer Andy beeeeer!!! U making the most before Monday?


Yep got to love Ikea :thumb:

You got it in one @Skye666 :lol: :beer:


----------



## Northern Lass

All I can see is CARBS!!... I am really wanting some pasta or mash potato


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> It's 30 miles away, it's wet, and he wants me to go straight to his place ..... not a good idea imo


its getting a bit late.. and its windy too. Your prob right 

was he hunky?


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> The voice is on greshie don t u like that? Abit of Tom jones?


Nah, I'm listening to Classic FM at the moment ....

I like Ikea too ... my Kitchen and lounge units came from there


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> All I can see is CARBS!!... I am really wanting some pasta or mash potato


NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> its getting a bit late.. and its windy too. Your prob right
> 
> was he hunky?


No blond and laddish which I quite like actually .... but I'm still not going ... made the excuse I've had a couple of glasses of wine so wont drive and I don't live near the train station ........................


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> NOOOOOOOO


Dont worry I won't be touching anything like that for a while...


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Dont worry I won't be touching anything like that for a while...


Good for you hun :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> No blond and laddish which I quite like actually .... but I'm still not going ... made the excuse I've had a couple of glasses of wine so wont drive and I don't live near the train station ........................


If you lived near me I would have given you lift to the station


----------



## Northern Lass

Anyone having problems liking comments... I have no 'like' button :crying:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Anyone having problems liking comments... I have no 'like' button :crying:


Try refreshing the page hun.


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> If you lived near me I would have given you lift to the station


Hah! erm thank you (I think!) still have no intention of going .... I've got to the stage where one night stands are of little interest ... which is a shame as that is all I ever seem to be offered around where I live


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Anyone having problems liking comments... I have no 'like' button :crying:


U prob need to refresh page ..mine does that


----------



## Northern Lass

So I'm part of the family in the over 45's club? :whistling:


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> U prob need to refresh page ..mine does that


Thanks hun... its a pain in the butt


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> So I'm part of the family in the over 45's club? :whistling:


Yes we've adopted you ................


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Yes we've adopted you ................


haha, god help you :devil2:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> So I'm part of the family in the over 45's club? :whistling:


You are without a doubt :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> You are without a doubt :thumb:


Thanks love..


----------



## andyhuggins

Do many of you guys have a home gym and if so how much did it cost to set up?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Do many of you guys have a home gym and if so how much did it cost to set up?


Can't remember exactly as I bought mine nearly three years ago now ... but the power cage, bench, weights, oly bar, dumbbells was under £1000


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Can't remember exactly as I bought mine nearly three years ago now ... but the power cage, bench, weights, oly bar, dumbbells was under £1000


Yes same here..


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks mate. I may well look into things. Did you buy new or e-bay etc?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate. I may well look into things. Did you buy new or e-bay etc?


New with 0% finance  - got a very good deal with powerhouse in leeds


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> New with 0% finance  - got a very good deal with powerhouse in leeds


How much did you pay and what did you get?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> How much did you pay and what did you get?


I honestly cannot remember... like gresh said it was def under a grand . I got power rack, lat pully, olympic bar and weights and a bench


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I honestly cannot remember... like gresh said it was def under a grand . I got power rack, lat pully, olympic bar and weights and a bench


Thanks hun. Sounds worth looking into.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate. I may well look into things. Did you buy new or e-bay etc?


New .... and I can't recall where from .... it was a package deal for the cage, bench, bar and weights, though I've bought more since!


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:
 

> New .... and I can't recall where from .... it was a package deal for the cage, bench, bar and weights, though I've bought more since!


Thanks mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Do any of you guys come from near the huddersfield sports centre?


----------



## Greshie

Nope!


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Do any of you guys come from near the huddersfield sports centre?


Yes it's near me..why??


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Nope!


 

:lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Yes it's near me..why??


Just thinking of coming to a comp held at that venue.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Just thinking of coming to a comp held at that venue.


When and which comp?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> When and which comp?


NPA yorkshire on the 25th may.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> NPA yorkshire on the 25th may.


sounds cool


----------



## andyhuggins

yeah. There will be some top nattys there. So am looking at coming up to see them. Also catch up with some old mates too.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> yeah. There will be some top nattys there. So am looking at coming up to see them. Also catch up with some old mates too.


I may pop down then


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I may pop down then


I will let you know nearer the time and maybe meet up, so we can go backstage and see the people competing etc.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> I will let you know nearer the time and maybe meet up, so we can go backstage and see the people competing etc.


Cool


----------



## raptordog

Hi-de-Hi !.... campers  ................hope your all having a pleasant evening... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey mate.

Yeah all good thanks.

How goes it with you?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate.
> 
> Yeah all good thanks.
> 
> How goes it with you?


Doing fine Andy.....things are going better than I expected at the gym, the hit isolation with

more rest over the 5 split seems to be working, up 2 lbs so fair in the month, goals

were 1 lbs so well happy.... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Doing fine Andy.....things are going better than I expected at the gym, the hit isolation with
> 
> more rest over the 5 split seems to be working, up 2 lbs so fair in the month, goals
> 
> were 1 lbs so well happy.... :thumb:


That is sounding great mate. Doubled your expectations. That is epic  :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Hi-de-Hi !.... campers  ................hope your all having a pleasant evening... :thumbup1:


Howdy! !

Just about to hit the sack have a good evening :thumbup:


----------



## raptordog

Yumms said:


> Howdy! !
> 
> Just about to hit the sack have a good evening :thumbup:


Evening Yumms..... hope your well.... night


----------



## raptordog

So whats this bash at Huddersfield its only just up the road from me, is it a comp...


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Evening Yumms..... hope your well.... night


Im good hope your well, night all x


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Im good hope your well, night all x


Nite hun


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> So whats this bash at Huddersfield its only just up the road from me, is it a comp...


Yeah its an NPA (natty) comp mate, I am thinking of coming up for.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah its an NPA (natty) comp mate, I am thinking of coming up for.


Keep me posted mate, like I say its just up the road from me, should be able to make it.

Be good for a meet up...... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Keep me posted mate, like I say its just up the road from me, should be able to make it.
> 
> Be good for a meet up...... :thumbup1:


I will for sure mate. Be great to meet up for a chat etc :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Morning all

Horrible one here, very wet and windy and still rather dark!

Just having my pre-workout fix before legs session...

Think Huddersfield will be a bit of a stretch for me ... about 170 miles otherwise I would have pitched up too....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Morning all. House full of kids (sleepover) here. I'm scared.


----------



## Skye666

Mornng

Rubbish here too....and worse still I have 45 min cardio only today....urghhhhh rubbish! Then lunch with the girls who die a thousand deaths when I pull out my own food...funny thing is iv been doing this for years coz I hate the food in most places and their still not used to it!!


----------



## dt36

Morning Folks.

Had a hectic few days myself, but managed to squeeze some sessions in. Next one about 10am this morning, dinner up my Mams with family, then up to Heathrow for flight back to Worksville.

Went to Pirbright on Friday for my Son's Pass Off Parade and was proud as punch. @Skye666 you know how this is with your Son  . Brought back some memories for me too.

Had a family night in last night watching TV and a meal, when my Son decides to get me in on his new challenge. :whistling: . He's being doing this press up challenge in camp called, "Bring Sally Up". He completed it, and then had me having a go. I didn't complete it, but this is my challenge he has now laid down to me for when I see him next.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bring%20sally%20up%20push%20up%20challenge%20&sm=1

Song has now been downloaded from "Gone in 60 Seconds" album and is on my phone.Wish me luck, I'll need it... :rolleye:


----------



## Northern Lass

Morning all, no lifting today so I'm going to spend quality time with family


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Morning Folks.
> 
> Had a hectic few days myself, but managed to squeeze some sessions in. Next one about 10am this morning, dinner up my Mams with family, then up to Heathrow for flight back to Worksville.
> 
> Went to Pirbright on Friday for my Son's Pass Off Parade and was proud as punch. @Skye666 you know how this is with your Son  . Brought back some memories for me too.
> 
> Had a family night in last night watching TV and a meal, when my Son decides to get me in on his new challenge. :whistling: . He's being doing this press up challenge in camp called, "Bring Sally Up". He completed it, and then had me having a go. I didn't complete it, but this is my challenge he has now laid down to me for when I see him next.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=bring%20sally%20up%20push%20up%20challenge%20&sm=1
> 
> Song has now been downloaded from "Gone in 60 Seconds" album and is on my phone.Wish me luck, I'll need it... :rolleye:


I loved the passing out parades!!!! However I spent 10 mins going ..' Awww look at my boy he looks so smart..awwww.awwww boooo cry cry'. Until someone told me he was NOT. My son lol...they all look the same!

Lol good luck with the challenge ... :thumbup1:


----------



## gearchange

Do you have to be 45 or is that the amount of time you can do cardio for.:tongue:If it's the latter I'm in trouble.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

gearchange said:


> Do you have to be 45 or is that the amount of time you can do cardio for.:tongue:If it's the latter I'm in trouble.


in a week mate.


----------



## Greshie

gearchange said:


> Do you have to be 45 or is that the amount of time you can do cardio for.:tongue:If it's the latter I'm in trouble.


Cardio ??? Cardio ???? don't mention that dirty word ! :laugh:


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> Cardio ??? Cardio ???? don't mention that dirty word ! :laugh:


Don't worry Greshie mate I think they mean cardigans.....










...... well at least I hope they do......... :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening guys.. just done my review on Muscle Food. I def recommend them


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Don't worry Greshie mate I think they mean cardigans.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...... well at least I hope they do......... :lol:


Phew! thank goodness for that!


----------



## raptordog

Yumms said:


> Evening guys.. just done my review on Muscle Food. I def recommend them


Just read your review Yumms, sounds like your well pleased........so we wont be seeing you in Aldi for a while.......


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Just read your review Yumms, sounds like your well pleased........so we wont be seeing you in Aldi for a while.......


Only for the veg hahaha


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening people, hope you had a good weekend?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening people, hope you had a good weekend?


Evening andy... good thanks and your self?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Evening andy... good thanks and your self?


I am fine thank you. Had quite a nice chilled weekend to be fair.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> I am fine thank you. Had quite a nice chilled weekend to be fair.


Are your prepped for tomorrow?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Evening people, hope you had a good weekend?


yep did my workout this morning, tidied the garage as best I could and did a video ...  now waiting for my tea to cook ... cold roast beef with roast tatties and veg!


----------



## Northern Lass

I dont know whether I should start filming again... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Are your prepped for tomorrow?


Yep all set to "get the party started" :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> yep did my workout this morning, tidied the garage as best I could and did a video ...  now waiting for my tea to cook ... cold roast beef with roast tatties and veg!


Yeah I saw the vid in your journal mate :thumb:

Sounds like a nice tea mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I dont know whether I should start filming again... :whistling:


I think you should the last ones were good


----------



## gearchange

Yumms said:


> Evening guys.. just done my review on Muscle Food. I def recommend them


They are all I use,excellent quality and very helpfull.


----------



## andyhuggins

gearchange said:


> They are all I use,excellent quality and very helpfull.


May have to give these guys a go.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> May have to give these guys a go.


I would...you can not go wrong with price and quality.. I don't know how supermarkets survive TBH

Right kids are in bed now for some adult banter ( I think)


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I would...you can not go wrong with price and quality.. I don't know how supermarkets survive TBH
> 
> Right kids are in bed now from adult banter ( I think)


Cheers hun I will have a look at them tomorrow.

Have to say that from your avi, your body is certainly changing :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

Helloooo ppl

What's everyone been doing


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Cheers hun I will have a look at them tomorrow.
> 
> Have to say that from your avi, your body is certainly changing :thumb:


if you order anything use my code :http://www.musclefood.com/hidden/?code=VI20565

You get 4 free chicken breasts 

I am very happy with how my upper body is changing.. training muscles 2x week is working for me


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Helloooo ppl
> 
> What's everyone been doing


Heyyy 

Nothing much...just had day at home with the family. Weather has been rubbish in Leeds so we didn't go out anywhere.

You? Hows prep going?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> if you order anything use my code :http://www.musclefood.com/hidden/?code=VI20565
> 
> You get 4 free chicken breasts
> 
> I am very happy with how my upper body is changing.. training muscles 2x week is working for me


Thanks for the code :thumb:

It is working for sure :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Helloooo ppl
> 
> What's everyone been doing


Hey @Skye666 I have had a nice chilled weekend. What about yourself?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Hey guys and girls hope everyone's doing well!

 still decorating....now stripping tr radiator :-/ if anyone hears me say in decorating ...DONT LET ME DO IT


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ps @andyhuggins my home gym cost almost 300


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> Hey guys and girls hope everyone's doing well!
> 
> still decorating....now stripping tr radiator :-/ if anyone hears me say in decorating ...DONT LET ME DO IT


Hey

Once you start, your like why did I ever start this haha


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey lady I am fine thanks.

Still decorating OMG 

How are you?


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Ps @andyhuggins my home gym cost almost 300


WOW thats cheap. Got any pics?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Yumms said:


> Hey
> 
> Once you start, your like why did I ever start this haha


Definatley!!!

Not much more to go I think another few weeks and it will be finished

But yes I'm like "whyyyyy did I do this"



andyhuggins said:


> Hey lady I am fine thanks.
> 
> Still decorating OMG
> 
> How are you?


Am good thanks

In the process of stripping and re enameling the radiatior now

Table to sand down and restore

And then 500 spindles up the banister to strip sand and re paint

Stairs to do an the landing then ...

I'm done lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> WOW thats cheap. Got any pics?


Not really anything to see the 300 didn't go far

Couple of dumbells and plates a all in one power gym and a cross trainer

Purely for none school days and the gym isn't accessible


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Definatley!!!
> 
> Not much more to go I think another few weeks and it will be finished
> 
> But yes I'm like "whyyyyy did I do this"
> 
> Am good thanks
> 
> In the process of stripping and re enameling the radiatior now
> 
> Table to sand down and restore
> 
> And then 500 spindles up the banister to strip sand and re paint
> 
> Stairs to do an the landing then ...
> 
> I'm done lol


Spindles are the pits. 500 how big is that staircase


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Spindles are the pits. 500 how big is that staircase


Very big it goes all up the stairs a curves and across all the lading and a bit into the bathroom  Tis a bastard


----------



## Northern Lass

God I am starving tonight....looking forward to my chicken and Broccoli. Sorry random but it's just what I was thinking right now.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Very big it goes all up the stairs a curves and across all the lading and a bit into the bathroom  Tis a bastard


It sounds like a long job.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> It sounds like a long job.


Last time I did it it took two weeks  think of me lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> God I am starving tonight....looking forward to my chicken and Broccoli. Sorry random but it's just what I was thinking right now.


Hey hun say what you feel. love the randomness


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Last time I did it it took two weeks  think of me lol


Two weeks fair play.

Hey cant help but think of you


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Two weeks fair play.
> 
> Hey cant help but think of you


In my mini skirt pmsl


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> Last time I did it it took two weeks  think of me lol


Your very good with DIY.. I wouldn't know where to start. OH does it, he's a joiner by trade


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> In my mini skirt pmsl


Don't forget the low top :tongue:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Yumms said:


> Your very good with DIY.. I wouldn't know where to start. OH does it, he's a joiner by trade


My other halfs dad is a site manager

And his brothers are joiners :-/ think he drew the short straw he's bloody hopeless lol

I need to convert the attic :-/ am soooo scared lol!! I need a joiner for that I think 

I like DIY I tiled all my kitchen last year


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> My other halfs dad is a site manager
> 
> And his brothers are joiners :-/ think he drew the short straw he's bloody hopeless lol
> 
> I need to convert the attic :-/ am soooo scared lol!! I need a joiner for that I think
> 
> I like DIY I tiled all my kitchen last year


Unfortunately my OH is out of action with DIY at the moment, I wouldn't know where to start.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Yumms said:


> Unfortunately my OH is out of action with DIY at the moment, I wouldn't know where to start.


Oh no, nothing to serious I hope?


----------



## Greshie

mrssalvatore said:


> My other halfs dad is a site manager
> 
> And his brothers are joiners :-/ think he drew the short straw he's bloody hopeless lol
> 
> I need to convert the attic :-/ am soooo scared lol!! I need a joiner for that I think
> 
> I like DIY I tiled all my kitchen last year


I used to do a lot of DIY ... have fitted kitchens in the pastand done basic plumbing. Tiled my new kitchen here, but these days I get my handyman to do most of the more involved jobs .....


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greshie said:


> I used to do a lot of DIY ... have fitted kitchens in the pastand done basic plumbing. Tiled my new kitchen here, but these days I get my handyman to do most of the more involved jobs .....


I just like the fact I can stand back task complete and say "i did that"


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> Oh no, nothing to serious I hope?


He has a form of Leukemia but he is being treated now


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> I used to do a lot of DIY ... have fitted kitchens in the pastand done basic plumbing. Tiled my new kitchen here, but these days I get my handyman to do most of the more involved jobs .....


I think i've heard about this handyman before.... :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> I think i've heard about this handyman before.... :whistling: :lol:


No that's the sexysparky you've heard about!


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> No that's the sexysparky you've heard about!


Bit Random hun but do you remember me expecting Mollie last year in the straight thread?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Yumms said:


> He has a form of Leukemia but he is being treated now


Oh dear... My uncle died of that! I wish him a full and quick recovery!! Must be hard for you to? Have some uggggs xx


----------



## Greshie

mrssalvatore said:


> I just like the fact I can stand back task complete and say "i did that"


I agree, I know exactly where you are coming from, however these days I like more of the design stage... ie once the work is done by whoever I can stand back and say ... I put that scheme together....

Mind you I redecorated th house before Christmas and put up Ikea units in the lounge so i don't leave everything to someone else!


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> Oh dear... My uncle died of that! I wish him a full and quick recovery!! Must be hard for you to? Have some uggggs xx


Thanks for hugs


----------



## andyhuggins

Me and DIY are not the best of friends.

Luckily the father in law has a building firm. So by the time i think about, they have it done :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Bit Random hun but do you remember me expecting Mollie last year in the straight thread?


Yes indeed !


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Yes indeed !


Well she 1 year old next month.... how time flies :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greshie said:


> I agree, I know exactly where you are coming from, however these days I like more of the design stage... ie once the work is done by whoever I can stand back and say ... I put that scheme together....
> 
> Mind you I redecorated th house before Christmas and put up Ikea units in the lounge so i don't leave everything to someone else!


I did the kitchen just before Christmas...which inspired me to slowly work through the house I came up with a great idea for extra storage...

To put a staircase in to make the attic more accessible...BUT the other part (not the part you step on the vertical bit) you could make it into a drawer

So the steps would actually pull out and you could use all the wasted space for storage ??


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Well she 1 year old next month.... how time flies :thumb:


Doesn't it just! I don't know where the time goes!


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> I did the kitchen just before Christmas...which inspired me to slowly work through the house I came up with a great idea for extra storage...
> 
> To put a staircase in to make the attic more accessible...BUT the other part (not the part you step on the vertical bit) you could make it into a drawer
> 
> So the steps would actually pull out and you could use all the wasted space for storage ??


What an epic idea :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

mrssalvatore said:


> I did the kitchen just before Christmas...which inspired me to slowly work through the house I came up with a great idea for extra storage...
> 
> To put a staircase in to make the attic more accessible...BUT the other part (not the part you step on the vertical bit) you could make it into a drawer
> 
> So the steps would actually pull out and you could use all the wasted space for storage ??


That would be a great idea ... you would just have to be careful the drawers could be opened in such a way so as not to cause any tripping issues etc


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greshie said:


> That would be a great idea ... you would just have to be careful the drawers could be opened in such a way so as not to cause any tripping issues etc


Yea but could put little click in bits that they use to have on old fashioned cabinets


----------



## mrssalvatore

Would love to do this under my stairs as well


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Would love to do this under my stairs as well


That would be great for little uns.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> That would be great for little uns.


Yeah that's what I thought it's just a bone descript bit of space at the minute that I use to shove things in (rule of the thumb if I can't see it it's not a problem) lol

So it would be good to make it into a little hide out for the kids


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Yeah that's what I thought it's just a bone descript bit of space at the minute that I use to shove things in (rule of the thumb if I can't see it it's not a problem) lol
> 
> So it would be good to make it into a little hide out for the kids


Sounds just like our stair cupboard :lol:

My girls are a bit to old for that now though.


----------



## andyhuggins

If you drink coffee, what is your favourite one?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> If you drink coffee, what is your favourite one?


Costa Rican

Black no sugar hmmmm


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Costa Rican
> 
> Black no sugar hmmmm


Nice.

I am into columbian at the moment. Just like to try different ones though.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> If you drink coffee, what is your favourite one?


Don't tend to over do it with coffee but always keep a jar of this to hand just in case I get the urge......


----------



## andyhuggins

Alright mate. How are you doing?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Alright mate. How are you doing?


Am fine Andy..... excited for a tear up in the morning at the gym ......


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Am fine Andy..... excited for a tear up in the morning at the gym ......


What are you training mate?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> What are you training mate?


Arm day mate.... so biceps and triceps, seems strange doing them on the same day, alot would

say do tris with chest and bi,s with back etc.....but its working so am sticking with it, super long rest in

between... be doing legs Wednesday.....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Arm day mate.... so biceps and triceps, seems strange doing them on the same day, alot would
> 
> say do tris with chest and bi,s with back etc.....but its working so am sticking with it, super long rest in
> 
> between... be doing legs Wednesday.....


Nothing wrong with antagonistic training in my eyes mate. If it works all good in my eyes.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> If you drink coffee, what is your favourite one?


Currently enjoying one by Taylor's. Comes in a blue packet. Called dark and strong, or something. You could creosote the fence with it.


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Currently enjoying one by Taylor's. Comes in a blue packet. Called dark and strong, or something. You could creosote the fence with it.


I will have to research that one mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> I will have to research that one mate.


They sell it in sainsburys


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> They sell it in sainsburys


Thanks mate. I will take a look


----------



## mrssalvatore

DAAAAAAAAAAMN


----------



## raptordog

mrssalvatore said:


> DAAAAAAAAAAMN


Is That DAAAAAAAM Good......... or DAAAAAAM Bad......


----------



## mrssalvatore

raptordog said:


> Is That DAAAAAAAM Good......... or DAAAAAAM Bad......


Bad bad bad!!!

My genius storage plan that I thought I had thought up all by myself has already been done :-/


----------



## raptordog

mrssalvatore said:


> Bad bad bad!!!
> 
> My genius storage plan that I thought I had thought up all by myself has already been done :-/


Oh dear..... :crying: ....well that's the patent application gone down the pan.

I would still go for it though..... as I am sure yours will be a far more superior finish project

when its done...... :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

raptordog said:


> Oh dear..... :crying: ....well that's the patent application gone down the pan.
> 
> I would still go for it though..... as I am sure yours will be a far more superior finish project
> 
> when its done...... :thumbup1:


Haha thanks... 

Amma go finish my table and sulk


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening fellow ironworkers.

@mrssalvatore thats a bummer about the stair project.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Evening fellow ironworkers.
> 
> @mrssalvatore thats a bummer about the stair project.


Yup!! It's sucks!!!! Lol


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Yup!! It's sucks!!!! Lol


You still going to look into it?

If you avi gets much smaller it will disappear :lol:


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all hope we are all ok today


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> You still going to look into it?
> 
> If you avi gets much smaller it will disappear :lol:


Haha yes I need to sort it out! 

I dunno... It's going to be a big job fitting a staircase (there isn't one there now...it's for a attic conversion ) as it is so I may leave the drawers for a later date


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Evening all hope we are all ok today


Yeah good thanks mate and yourself?



mrssalvatore said:


> Haha yes I need to sort it out!
> 
> I dunno... It's going to be a big job fitting a staircase (there isn't one there now...it's for a attic conversion ) as it is so I may leave the drawers for a later date


OMG doing just the stairs is a major task.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah good thanks mate and yourself?
> 
> OMG doing just the stairs is a major task.


Yea lol that's what im scared of lol... Spent all day sanding the dining table by hand today..... And it was arm day..

So you can officially say my arms are like lead now


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Yea lol that's what im scared of lol... Spent all day sanding the dining table by hand today..... And it was arm day..
> 
> So you can officially say my arms are like lead now


Glutton for punishment then.

Avi is much better. Looking good :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Glutton for punishment then.
> 
> Avi is much better. Looking good :thumb:


lol yeah I appears that way

Thanks

Hows you


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> lol yeah I appears that way
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Hows you


I am fine. Thanks for asking.


----------



## hometrainer

Yes i'm very well thanks Andy been a busy few days but hings seem to be comming together nicely now .


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Yes i'm very well thanks Andy been a busy few days but hings seem to be comming together nicely now .


You are sounding pretty happy mate.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> You are sounding pretty happy mate.


Things do seem to be ticking along nicely thanks mate no injuries at the moment so that's all good to My partner is doing very well at work and a possible Business opportunity has been offered to me so its all good mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Thats good to her mate. Hope it all works out :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Evening 'tappers and shunters'

Just to let ya know i have a new squat and dead journal now,it has already moved forwards but will go much further in the next few months,fancy a grin?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/254836-big-lbs-concentrating-squat-sumo-standard-deadlift.html


----------



## Northern Lass

hey all....


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Evening 'tappers and shunters'
> 
> Just to let ya know i have a new squat and dead journal now,it has already moved forwards but will go much further in the next few months,fancy a grin?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/254836-big-lbs-concentrating-squat-sumo-standard-deadlift.html


Already in mate. Thanks for the heads up though mate. Looking forward to it :thumb:



Yumms said:


> hey all....


Hey hun. How goes it ?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Already in mate. Thanks for the heads up though mate. Looking forward to it :thumb:
> 
> Hey hun. How goes it ?


Prep all done  and you?


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Already in mate. Thanks for the heads up though mate. Looking forward to it :thumb:
> 
> Hey hun. How goes it ?


Just saw cool mate!


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Prep all done  and you?


How many days do you perp your food for hun? I am good thanks 



biglbs said:


> Just saw cool mate!


Hope to be learning from it mate.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> How many days do you perp your food for hun? I am good thanks
> 
> Hope to be learning from it mate.


6 days... 3 days worth in fridge and other 3 in the freezer.


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> How many days do you perp your food for hun? I am good thanks
> 
> Hope to be learning from it mate.


So do i!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> 6 days... 3 days worth in fridge and other 3 in the freezer.


Sounds good to me.



biglbs said:


> So do i!!!!


  :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Do many of you guys drink green tea?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Do many of you guys drink green tea?


Used to, but never really saw the benefits so stick to builders these days !


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Do many of you guys drink green tea?


i have tried it but don't like the taste and i did read somewhere that it can lower test levels so i don't drink it any more


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Used to, but never really saw the benefits so stick to builders these days !


Love a builders mate :thumb:



hometrainer said:



> i have tried it but don't like the taste and i did read somewhere that it can lower test levels so i don't drink it any more


Really mate. I will have to research that mate thanks


----------



## mrssalvatore

Builders teas the best!! Need the ar$e to go with it tho


----------



## mark_star

hometrainer said:


> i have tried it but don't like the taste and i did read somewhere that it can lower test levels so i don't drink it any more


just looked it up, no effect on test levels but that doesn't change the taste. You have to get a really good one and don't steep it for too long because the tannin makes it too bitter


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> just looked it up, no effect on test levels but that doesn't change the taste. You have to get a really good one and don't steep it for too long because the tannin makes it too bitter


Thanks for that mate. Much appreciated.


----------



## biglbs

Bloody cold out today....got deads to warm me up soon,what we upto guys?


----------



## mrssalvatore

It's rather too quite in here recently

Where did everyone go?


----------



## hometrainer

Hi all how are we all tonight


----------



## mrssalvatore

hometrainer said:


> Hi all how are we all tonight


Loney.. Everyone's done a runner


----------



## hometrainer

mrssalvatore said:


> Loney.. Everyone's done a runner


oh dear not so good then .how are you anyway?


----------



## mrssalvatore

hometrainer said:


> oh dear not so good then .how are you anyway?


Am great thanks, finished my table of today and it looks new again so really pleased with that

Weights/lifts are back on the up

Everything's goooood!!

How's you??


----------



## hometrainer

mrssalvatore said:


> Am great thanks, finished my table of today and it looks new again so really pleased with that
> 
> Weights/lifts are back on the up
> 
> Everything's goooood!!
> 
> thats good to hear .I'm very well thanks worked this morning finshed all my cleaning and got afew extra jobs done which means i don't have to rush around tommorow as i have a back waxing booked at lunch time .gym went well its back day today lifts seem to be good i have tried not to loose form for extra weight which is doing me better.
> 
> How's you??


----------



## mrssalvatore

That's good to hear, I tend to spend ages faffing with my form I'll up the weight then spend ages faffing again till I get it right with that weight!

It's not really productive but my OCD kicks in 

Where's andy tonight?


----------



## hometrainer

he is normally online most nights i think


----------



## hometrainer

mrssalvatore said:


> That's good to hear, I tend to spend ages faffing with my form I'll up the weight then spend ages faffing again till I get it right with that weight!
> 
> It's not really productive but my OCD kicks in
> 
> i get like that i thought my chest exercises wernt working as my form seemed off to me but i managed to put two inches on my chest last year so it wasn't all that bad


----------



## hometrainer

evening peeps


----------



## Itsjayman02

Well 9 days before my 47th birthday and ive yet again got back problems!!

Been 14 years now since my last operation

gutted because I wanted to match or improve my avatar

which was taken when I was 42!!

Nevermind will post my new picture on the 9th of Feb as planned

your comments will be welcomed.......and im getting my tattoo updated as a treat.


----------



## Greshie

Morning all

waiting the delivery of a new toy, a leg curl machine, going to be a bit of a squeeze getting it in to the garage though it means I am going to have to revise my plans about how the garage space will be used in the future.

Also need to investigate why I can't hear the sound on vids I import/update from my camcorder 

Otherwise a fairly chilled rest day 

Hope everyone has a good day ... the weekend is ahead :thumbup1:


----------



## hometrainer

Morning .Will you have to assemble it all yourself ?I'm at work awaiting the delivery of my drinks order yours sounds a lot more exciting .It's another busy weekend at work for me.


----------



## Greshie

hometrainer said:


> Morning .Will you have to assemble it all yourself ?I'm at work awaiting the delivery of my drinks order yours sounds a lot more exciting .It's another busy weekend at work for me.


Yes I will .... so some fun and games ahead !


----------



## hometrainer

nice when it's all done though


----------



## Skye666

Morning

Skye is miserable  Trapped a nerve in my glute tues eve which has got progressively worse yesterday ended up at the hospital in agony unable to walk pins and needles all down right leg...so been laid up 2 days ...rolling on a tennis ball every hour trying to shift it but it's been the same for last couple days no sleep mehhhhhh.....and I wouldn't mind but I was bent down putting the dogs lead on when it went wtf!!!!

Hope u lot are all good


----------



## Northern Lass

That sounds painful skyee.. hope you get better soon.


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Morning
> 
> Skye is miserable  Trapped a nerve in my glute tues eve which has got progressively worse yesterday ended up at the hospital in agony unable to walk pins and needles all down right leg...so been laid up 2 days ...rolling on a tennis ball every hour trying to shift it but it's been the same for last couple days no sleep mehhhhhh.....and I wouldn't mind but I was bent down putting the dogs lead on when it went wtf!!!!
> 
> Hope u lot are all good


Oh poor you ! have some internet hugs ((((hugs)))


----------



## Itsjayman02

Skye666 said:


> Morning
> 
> Skye is miserable  Trapped a nerve in my glute tues eve which has got progressively worse yesterday ended up at the hospital in agony unable to walk pins and needles all down right leg...so been laid up 2 days ...rolling on a tennis ball every hour trying to shift it but it's been the same for last couple days no sleep mehhhhhh.....and I wouldn't mind but I was bent down putting the dogs lead on when it went wtf!!!!
> 
> Hope u lot are all good


we carry on through adversity ......ouch!!

Never give in never surrender. ......but sometimes I just want a box of malteasers!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Hey afternoon all!

Video is uploading as we speak  I feel nervous about this one


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> That sounds painful skyee.. hope you get better soon.


It's agony but worse it's got me on lock down damn it! Can't walk properly so stuck for now...grrrrrr


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Oh poor you ! have some internet hugs ((((hugs)))


Thanks Greshie :wink:


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> we carry on through adversity ......ouch!!
> 
> Never give in never surrender. ......but sometimes I just want a box of malteasers!!


Well I'd like to carry on but it's not letting me....still I say things happen for a reason and tbh it's the only thing that ever puts me on my ass and makes me take a break just coz I can't walk lol sooooooo it was meant to be. Mmmmmm mail teasers...can u bring some please :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> It's agony but worse it's got me on lock down damn it! Can't walk properly so stuck for now...grrrrrr


Oh dear poor you hun, I don't know what to say but have some hugs xxx


----------



## dt36

Evening from me, all.

Been to Dubai Exiles rugby club today helping out with a bit of coaching. 7 pitches and an outdoor swimming pool. All we had at my old club was a puddle inside the 22 for most of the season.

Joined Fitness First yesterday which I'd pretty good. Just finished my cardio tonight and loving the free internet and a coffee.

Weight session tomorrow, then off to watch the rugby...


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Evening from me, all.
> 
> Been to Dubai Exiles rugby club today helping out with a bit of coaching. 7 pitches and an outdoor swimming pool. All we had at my old club was a puddle inside the 22 for most of the season.
> 
> Joined Fitness First yesterday which I'd pretty good. Just finished my cardio tonight and loving the free internet and a coffee.
> 
> Weight session tomorrow, then off to watch the rugby...


Who's the money on buddy?


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Morning
> 
> Skye is miserable  Trapped a nerve in my glute tues eve which has got progressively worse yesterday ended up at the hospital in agony unable to walk pins and needles all down right leg...so been laid up 2 days ...rolling on a tennis ball every hour trying to shift it but it's been the same for last couple days no sleep mehhhhhh.....and I wouldn't mind but I was bent down putting the dogs lead on when it went wtf!!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear this my dear...are you sure the pain is not a symptom of a trapped nerve in lower back,sports osteo is your freind mate,hospitals suck,,,,take these and call me in the morning....blah blah..that is there answer lol
> 
> Hope u lot are all good


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening ladies and gents.

hope you had a good week?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening ladies and gents.
> 
> hope you had a good week?


Evening Mr! !

Not bad and your self? ??


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Evening Mr! !
> 
> Not bad and your self? ??


Yeah i had a good week. training was good and cleaned the diet up so am pretty happy.

Found out today that i have got 2 interviews soon, so things may be looking up.


----------



## Northern Lass

Well done you! I have my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah i had a good week. training was good and cleaned the diet up so am pretty happy.
> 
> Found out today that i have got 2 interviews soon, so things may be looking up.


Good luck with the interviews!


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Good luck with the interviews!


Thanks greshie.



Yumms said:


> Well done you! I have my fingers crossed for you x


Thanks yumms


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks greshie.
> 
> Thanks yumms


And me too x


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> And me too x


Thanks @mrssalvatore


----------



## Skye666

Hello all

We got horrid wind and rain AGAIN. Arrrrrrr.....

Good luck with interviews Andy :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hello all
> 
> We got horrid wind and rain AGAIN. Arrrrrrr.....
> 
> Good luck with interviews Andy :thumbup1:


Evening @Skye666

Yeah having the same weather. When will it stop :cursing:

Thanks for the support.

How is your injury now?


----------



## andyhuggins

@Yumms great new avi :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Skye666
> 
> Yeah having the same weather. When will it stop :cursing:
> 
> Thanks for the support.
> 
> How is your injury now?


Injury worse than hell gonna be weeks before I can train I would think


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Injury worse than hell gonna be weeks before I can train I would think


OMG that is aweful. Has this happened before?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> OMG that is aweful. Has this happened before?


I know!! Nope never had back injury for years but manage it well this is right in my ass and down the leg periformis I think that's how u spell. Absolute agony unlike when the back goes I can find a position to get comfy but this is constant ..just have to wait til it eases up fecking nightmare re training excuse French gonna put me back abit  can just keep diet going


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I know!! Nope never had back injury for years but manage it well this is right in my ass and down the leg periformis I think that's how u spell. Absolute agony unlike when the back goes I can find a position to get comfy but this is constant ..just have to wait til it eases up fecking nightmare re training excuse French gonna put me back abit  can just keep diet going


I empathise with you on the training etc.

have you thought about a sports massage or pyshio etc along those lines?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I empathise with you on the training etc.
> 
> have you thought about a sports massage or pyshio etc along those lines?


Yh eventually it's too painful at mo..I'm working it with a tennis ball and ice at moment ..not together mind lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh eventually it's too painful at mo..I'm working it with a tennis ball and ice at moment ..not together mind lol


What about a foam roller?

Have you tried ice then heat ?


----------



## andyhuggins

Anyone doing anything special this weekend?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Anyone doing anything special this weekend?


Erecting my new leg press thingy, and painting some shelves for the shop... oh and workouts planned for tomorrow Sunday and Monday!


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Erecting my new leg press thingy, and painting some shelves for the shop... oh and workouts planned for tomorrow Sunday and Monday!


Are we going to see pics of the new kit mate?


----------



## hometrainer

evening all just popped in to say hi hope you all have a good weekend I have work again so will keep me out of mischief I hope


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> I know!! Nope never had back injury for years but manage it well this is right in my ass and down the leg periformis I think that's how u spell. Absolute agony unlike when the back goes I can find a position to get comfy but this is constant ..just have to wait til it eases up fecking nightmare re training excuse French gonna put me back abit  can just keep diet going


Sorry to hear that hope you heal up soon


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> evening all just popped in to say hi hope you all have a good weekend I have work again so will keep me out of mischief I hope


Hey mate hope all is good. Busy as usual then mate?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Are we going to see pics of the new kit mate?


of course ! in my journal ... possibly on Sunday (as of tonight it's still in it's box!)


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> of course ! in my journal ... possibly on Sunday (as of tonight it's still in it's box!)


Fair play mate.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate hope all is good. Busy as usual then mate?


 business as use all Mate


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> business as use all Mate


Nice to hear its still going strong mate.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Damn! We've got tickets to go and see John Cooper Clarke next week, which I've just realised we're not going to be able to make. Very disappointed.


----------



## biglbs

Morning 'Tappers and shunters'


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Morning 'Tappers and shunters'


Wasn't it ' wheeltappers and shunters' ?

Morning btw


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> Wasn't it ' wheeltappers and shunters' ?
> 
> Morning btw


I ,twas,

"On behalf of the comity ,i would like to make an announcement"!


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> I ,twas,
> 
> "On behalf of the comity ,i would like to make an announcement"!


I used to love that show !


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> Who's the money on buddy?


Wales and England both for a win today. Tournament, I'm going for Wales, but England and Ireland are having strong club games while the Welsh clubs are not so strong.

Wales basically starting with the Lions team today, minus Brian O'Driscoll again...


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> Sorry to hear that hope you heal up soon


Thanks Hun ...me too


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Wasn't it ' wheeltappers and shunters' ?
> 
> Morning btw


Why does this ring a bell....was it a tv program?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Why does this ring a bell....was it a tv program?


it was. it was like a northern working men's club. colin crompton, charlie williams, ken goodwyn (?), et al!


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> it was. it was like a northern working men's club. colin crompton, charlie williams, ken goodwyn (?), et al!


yep that's right!


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Wales and England both for a win today. Tournament, I'm going for Wales, but England and Ireland are having strong club games while the Welsh clubs are not so strong.
> 
> Wales basically starting with the Lions team today, minus Brian O'Driscoll again...


Me thinks England have it for once...


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> Me thinks England have it for once...


I think they're in with a good shout. If they thump France tonight it will be a good omen for them.


----------



## biglbs

Exactamondo.. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Did I miss something? Did the World Cup start or something?


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening Ladies and Gents


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Evening Ladies and Gents


Evening yumms how's ur day been


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Evening Ladies and Gents


evening Vicky ... have a good day?


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Evening yumms how's ur day been


Tiring.. I didn't sleep much at all last night. and you?



Greshie said:


> evening Vicky ... have a good day?


Evening Gresh, Tiring and you?


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Tiring.. I didn't sleep much at all last night. and you?
> 
> Evening Gresh, Tiring and you?


Built the new leg press machine (photo in my journal tomorrow) and basically chilled ... foul weather here


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Tiring.. I didn't sleep much at all last night. and you?
> 
> Evening Gresh, Tiring and you?


Nt too bad thanks ..can't do much so can't complain lol .....why tired?


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Nt too bad thanks ..can't do much so can't complain lol .....why tired?


I must of got less than 5 hours sleep last night and you know when your mind is racing and you cannot settle.. it was like that


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Built the new leg press machine (photo in my journal tomorrow) and basically chilled ... foul weather here


Will check it out gresh, yes it's wet, cold blustery up in yorkshire .


----------



## Northern Lass

Looking forward to having a laugh on here tonight.. could do with cheering up, if I am honest.


----------



## andyhuggins

evening folks.

A dry day here today which made a nice change.


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening Andy!!

i'm listening to some music on spotify . Music always makes me feel good


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey Vicky. What are you listening too?

@Skye666 how is the injury?


----------



## Northern Lass

50 cent hahaha  Gansta Shiz!!

I want to look like this


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> 50 cent hahaha  Gansta Shiz!!
> 
> I want to look like this
> View attachment 144908


I must admit i have to be in the mood for dat.

look how far you have come in less than a year. no reason you cant achieve that look at all.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Greshie Good to see you have built the m/c did you try it out?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> I must admit i have to be in the mood for dat.
> 
> look how far you have come in less than a year. no reason you cant achieve that look at all.


Boulders for shoulders.

My mum came to see the kids today..I got 'you dont want to loose any more weight do you?' so jealous hahaha!


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> @Greshie Good to see you have built the m/c did you try it out?


 I sat on it lol ! but need to work out what to do with it... which I shall do tomorrow !


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah good shoulders. You will soon catch her up.

Jealous  :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

@Yumms how is your OH doing these days?

Is it 2 children you have?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> @Yumms how is your OH doing these days?
> 
> Is it 2 children you have?


Yes two little terrors!! haha  no they're lovely.

Hes doing ok , treatment is working so far touch wood.. its a case of it working once he is off the drugs. If this doesn't work there not much chance of anything else really other than stem cell replacement but they're not very successful, you need a dona and he has no brothers or sisters.

Hes ever so thin and frail looking...its like hes come out of a concentration camp bless him.

Hows your lot?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Yes two little terrors!! haha  no they're lovely.
> 
> Hes doing ok , treatment is working so far touch wood.. its a case of it working once he is off the drugs. If this doesn't work there not much chance of anything else really other than stem cell replacement but they're not very successful, you need a dona and he has no brothers or sisters.
> 
> Hes ever so thin and frail looking...its like hes come out of a concentration camp bless him.
> 
> Hows your lot?


Does the donor have to be a family member or just a good match?

My lot are good thanks. The Mrs and daughters have gone out for something to eat a sort of girls nite out. So all is quiet here :thumb:

How old are yours?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Does the donor have to be a family member or just a good match?
> 
> My lot are good thanks. The Mrs and daughters have gone out for something to eat a sort of girls nite out. So all is quiet here :thumb:
> 
> How old are yours?


2.5yrs my son and my youngest princess is 12 months this month hehe her first birthday!

just a really good match but siblings are obviously the best match


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> 2.5yrs my son and my youngest princess is 12 months this month hehe her first birthday!
> 
> just a really good match but siblings are obviously the best match


Sorry for being nosey but is there a donor bank?

1st birthday. that is a special one :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry for being nosey but is there a donor bank?
> 
> 1st birthday. that is a special one :thumb:


I think you have a look on the leukemia website it should tell you where there is one.. your not being nosy silly...

it sure is :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

You got anything planned for her birthday?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> You got anything planned for her birthday?


tbh.. nothing yet but I will get onto it soon.


----------



## andyhuggins

Anyone going to bodypower this year?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Anyone going to bodypower this year?


me got to get a ticket yet lol and u


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> me got to get a ticket yet lol and u


Yeah I plan on going not sure what day yet though. Better make my mind up and book the ticket.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I plan on going not sure what day yet though. Better make my mind up and book the ticket.


I'm going sunday, to see bikini and bodyfitness show


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I'm going sunday, to see bikini and bodyfitness show


Well that makes sense to me.

I might even treat the mrs to a ticket :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hey Vicky. What are you listening too?
> 
> @Skye666 how is the injury?


Still the same Andy..thanks for asking..pins and needles gone from foot now but butt pain agony right down to belly of calf...agonyyyyy...at least I could hobble round the house today being able to put my foot down so...it's repairing!

How's u


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Still the same Andy..thanks for asking..pins and needles gone from foot now but butt pain agony right down to belly of calf...agonyyyyy...at least I could hobble round the house today being able to put my foot down so...it's repairing!
> 
> How's u


That sounds horrendous.Hope you get it sorted soon.

I am good thanks. 1st dry day her for ages so made the most of it and did my cv outside today. Good to get out in the fresh morning air.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> That sounds horrendous.Hope you get it sorted soon.
> 
> I am good thanks. 1st dry day her for ages so made the most of it and did my cv outside today. Good to get out in the fresh morning air.


Yh it's shocking how bending down did this ... But il be back! And il get this pelvis sorted so it doesn't happen again.

I do my cv outside sometime I agree re fresh air ..I. use the garden decking and steps and I live on a hill great for sprints so I do a circuit neighbors think I'm mad lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh it's shocking how bending down did this ... But il be back! And il get this pelvis sorted so it doesn't happen again.
> 
> I do my cv outside sometime I agree re fresh air ..I. use the garden decking and steps and I live on a hill great for sprints so I do a circuit neighbors think I'm mad lol


Like the spirit lady good for you.

I bet they think what the **** is she doing :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Still the same Andy..thanks for asking..pins and needles gone from foot now but butt pain agony right down to belly of calf...agonyyyyy...at least I could hobble round the house today being able to put my foot down so...it's repairing!
> 
> How's u


Hope you start feeling better soon...must be so frustrating


----------



## Itsjayman02

Skye666 said:


> Well I'd like to carry on but it's not letting me....still I say things happen for a reason and tbh it's the only thing that ever puts me on my ass and makes me take a break just coz I can't walk lol sooooooo it was meant to be. Mmmmmm mail teasers...can u bring some please :thumb:


Havnt trained for 4 days ......going docs on monday. .....can eat a full box of malteasers mmmmmm


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> Havnt trained for 4 days ......going docs on monday. .....can eat a full box of malteasers mmmmmm


Jay...my left leg is still ok if u keep on with malteasers I'm going to kick u with it!!!!


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Hope you start feeling better soon...must be so frustrating


Thanks greshie me too...it is very frustrating but I believe these things are sent to ground us and I have been putting a few things under the carpet so to speak...iv been forced this week to sort them even if only in my head!!! Lol they work in mysterious ways.


----------



## Skye666

Morning all

Day 6 no training...mehhhhhh cry boooo. As I can feel my foot now I'm going to attempt a drive today if I make it to Asda I'm getting in that mobility scooter that's left at the door and I'm getting my food..I'm out of everything.

Btw has anyone tried coconut oil? It's in a jar and hard consistency but u can use it in anything as good fats. Iv been recommended to use it including in my coffee...it's really nice! Makes the lips greasy and there's film on top of the coffee but it's nice. Yesterday I used it for my egg white pancakes thinking it would be smokey as an oil but it was amazing and the coconut flavor is only slight...get some!! It does say on the jar u can use it for anything including rubbing it on ur skin after a bath! I love that all in one jar, very economical ....have a good day..mobility scooter here I come lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Day 6 no training...mehhhhhh cry boooo. As I can feel my foot now I'm going to attempt a drive today if I make it to Asda I'm getting in that mobility scooter that's left at the door and I'm getting my food..I'm out of everything.
> 
> Btw has anyone tried coconut oil? It's in a jar and hard consistency but u can use it in anything as good fats. Iv been recommended to use it including in my coffee...it's really nice! Makes the lips greasy and there's film on top of the coffee but it's nice. Yesterday I used it for my egg white pancakes thinking it would be smokey as an oil but it was amazing and the coconut flavor is only slight...get some!! It does say on the jar u can use it for anything including rubbing it on ur skin after a bath! I love that all in one jar, very economical ....have a good day..mobility scooter here I come lol


Hmm. I've got a jar in the cupboard. Never really knew aha to do with it. I'll get it out. It's ok for frying then?


----------



## BruceT

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Hmm. I've got a jar in the cupboard. Never really knew aha to do with it. I'll get it out. It's ok for frying then?


Yessir, it has a relatively high smoking point.


----------



## Itsjayman02

Skye666 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Day 6 no training...mehhhhhh cry boooo. As I can feel my foot now I'm going to attempt a drive today if I make it to Asda I'm getting in that mobility scooter that's left at the door and I'm getting my food..I'm out of everything.
> 
> Btw has anyone tried coconut oil? It's in a jar and hard consistency but u can use it in anything as good fats. Iv been recommended to use it including in my coffee...it's really nice! Makes the lips greasy and there's film on top of the coffee but it's nice. Yesterday I used it for my egg white pancakes thinking it would be smokey as an oil but it was amazing and the coconut flavor is only slight...get some!! It does say on the jar u can use it for anything including rubbing it on ur skin after a bath! I love that all in one jar, very economical ....have a good day..mobility scooter here I come lol


Can you pick me up a box of Malt......erm I mean malted biscuits!!

Only teasing haha......hope that dont quality for a kicking haha!!


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> Can you pick me up a box of Malt......erm I mean malted biscuits!!
> 
> Only teasing haha......hope that dont quality for a kicking haha!!


No not at all jay..it qualifies for a battering! :tongue:


----------



## Itsjayman02

Skye666 said:


> No not at all jay..it qualifies for a battering! :tongue:


Lets get something straight skye

I aint no fish !! :tongue:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> No not at all jay..it qualifies for a battering! :tongue:





Itsjayman02 said:



> Lets get something straight skye
> 
> I aint no fish !! :tongue:


You will be by the time Skye has done with you... she's not one to be messed with that's for sure!


----------



## Itsjayman02

Greshie said:


> You will be by the time Skye has done with you... she's not one to be messed with that's for sure!


Im not worried cause you got my back......I hope :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Hmm. I've got a jar in the cupboard. Never really knew aha to do with it. I'll get it out. It's ok for frying then?


Coconut oil g2go cooking hjgh bp/flash point,

Fractionated coconut oil poor for cooking with low Bp and flash point,

but superb in shakes and cooler use...


----------



## dt36

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Did I miss something? Did the World Cup start or something?


6 Nations Rugby. Good start for Wales, but England pushed out by France close to the end. Thought they had it in the bag too.


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Hmm. I've got a jar in the cupboard. Never really knew aha to do with it. I'll get it out. It's ok for frying then?


Yes ok for frying ...u have a jar in cupboard how long has it been there though check dates 1 st dirk lol


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> You will be by the time Skye has done with you... she's not one to be messed with that's for sure!


lol..greshie I'm a puddy cat!!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening all.. how is everyone tonight?


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Coconut oil g2go cooking hjgh bp/flash point,
> 
> Fractionated coconut oil poor for cooking with low Bp and flash point,
> 
> but superb in shakes and cooler use...


It's hard consistency though does it not mean u would have to blend it up for shake? I don't normally I just add water and go


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> 6 Nations Rugby. Good start for Wales, but England pushed out by France close to the end. Thought they had it in the bag too.


I didn't notice....just saw the amazing big thighs :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> It's hard consistency though does it not mean u would have to blend it up for shake? I don't normally I just add water and go


heat it the oil with boiling water and then when is liquid pop it in your shake


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Evening all.. how is everyone tonight?


Eve hn

All good thanks...just pigged out on chillie chicken and broccoli mmmm


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> heat it the oil with boiling water and then when is liquid pop it in your shake


Good thinking bat girl lol


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Eve hn
> 
> All good thanks...just pigged out on chillie chicken and broccoli mmmm


Sounds lovely.. I've just had roast chicken and spicy cabbage yumm yumm  - I'm craving pasta and pizza though.. Low carb day for me today


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Good thinking bat girl lol


not just a pretty face :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Sounds lovely.. I've just had roast chicken and spicy cabbage yumm yumm  - I'm craving pasta and pizza though.. Low carb day for me today


Spicey cabbage what do u add to it sounds nice....yh I keep fancying toast, with fresh bread mmmm mm


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> 6 Nations Rugby. Good start for Wales, but England pushed out by France close to the end. Thought they had it in the bag too.


Yes mate. I enjoyed the games.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all.

How are we all today?


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Spicey cabbage what do u add to it sounds nice....yh I keep fancying toast, with fresh bread mmmm mm


When boiling your cabbage add cayenne pepper , tis lovely


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all.
> 
> How are we all today?


Good thanks.. ready for the gym tomorrow  and you?


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> It's hard consistency though does it not mean u would have to blend it up for shake? I don't normally I just add water and go


Fractionated Coconut Oil is best for this and it has a much higher MCT percentage than just coconut oil.

I work with it and use it in my shakes.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Good thanks.. ready for the gym tomorrow  and you?


Yeah I am good thanks. Rest day today so the same as you, looking forward to the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I am good thanks. Rest day today so the same as you, looking forward to the gym tomorrow.


I have two rest days together which is the weekend but I am on low carbs on them two days, I'm more tired than I am when I have been to the gym..


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 Did you get your shopping done?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I have two rest days together which is the weekend but I am on low carbs on them two days, I'm more tired than I am when I have been to the gym..


Just shows you how the diet can affect you really.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Just shows you how the diet can affect you really.


I eat 'clean' food in my diet and when I have takeaway or something ( which is rare these days) highly processed full of salt and crap ( but tastes lovely) ... I can feel really ****..


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I eat 'clean' food in my diet and when I have takeaway or something ( which is rare these days) highly processed full of salt and crap ( but tastes lovely) ... I can feel really ****..


Totally agree. Also low carbs can make you feel tired too.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Totally agree. Also low carbs can make you feel tired too.


Yes it's like i've been partying all night last night... I wish haha


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Yes it's like i've been partying all night last night... I wish haha


Are you sure you weren't :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 Did you get your shopping done?


Yh I did Andy got a friend to come with me I waited in the car and gave her my list haha ... How's ur day been


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh I did Andy got a friend to come with me I waited in the car and gave her my list haha ... How's ur day been


Bit like shopping on-line then :lol:

At least you got some food in. How is the injury?

My day has been pretty relaxed really thanks.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Bit like shopping on-line then :lol:
> 
> At least you got some food in. How is the injury?
> 
> My day has been pretty relaxed really thanks.


Yes much the same as online!

Injury I think I can feel the small improvements like today the pain. to as bad in calf so it's moving up I hope tomoz it's less in hamstring and by tues I can have my bum back  I can hobble today better than yesterday too so slowly slowly catch a monkey lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yes much the same as online!
> 
> Injury I think I can feel the small improvements like today the pain. to as bad in calf so it's moving up I hope tomoz it's less in hamstring and by tues I can have my bum back  I can hobble today better than yesterday too so slowly slowly catch a monkey lol


I really hope so. That sounded really painful.


----------



## Northern Lass

Hope you get better soon skyee , nasty injury


----------



## raptordog

Well seen as you are all talking about food again........ :drool:

Picked this up earlier from Asda.... their new range of roast in the bag full chickens.

Been a busy day so needed something quick, went for the extra tasty..... I will let you know if it is.....


----------



## Northern Lass

yum yum


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Well seen as you are all talking about food again........ :drool:
> 
> Picked this up earlier from Asda.... their new range of roast in the bag full chickens.
> 
> Been a busy day so needed something quick, went for the extra tasty..... I will let you know if it is.....


Cheers mate. Feeling hungry now .


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I really hope so. That sounded really painful.


Thanks ..it was really unbelievable put it this way child birth pain had nothing on that and I hated that!


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Well seen as you are all talking about food again........ :drool:
> 
> Picked this up earlier from Asda.... their new range of roast in the bag full chickens.
> 
> Been a busy day so needed something quick, went for the extra tasty..... I will let you know if it is.....


I'm having roast chicken too, but mine is just a breast joint from Tesco's

Nothing beats roasting a chicken :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Well seen as you are all talking about food again........ :drool:
> 
> Picked this up earlier from Asda.... their new range of roast in the bag full chickens.
> 
> Been a busy day so needed something quick, went for the extra tasty..... I will let you know if it is.....


And did u pick up some Jaffas in the bag too?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Thanks ..it was really unbelievable put it this way child birth pain had nothing on that and I hated that!


WOW that must have been extreme pain then.


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> I'm having roast chicken too, but mine is just a breast joint from Tesco's
> 
> Nothing beats roasting a chicken :thumb:


Ditto, I think it's going to be a sunday tradition in our house.


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Thanks ..it was really unbelievable put it this way child birth pain had nothing on that and I hated that!


jesus that must be bad 

Could do with gas and air lol


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> jesus that must be bad
> 
> Could do with gas and air lol


Seriously..I was screaming when it happened and I'm a hard bitch usually, I think the sciatic nerve is the largest nerve in the body it's meant to be quite thick too so imagine it's trapped and pinching arghhhhhh.....gimme 3 kids anyday lol funny enough the doc said much more common in women and pelvis can shift after kids even years later u can still be out of alignment.


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> And did u pick up some Jaffas in the bag too?


I did pick up a few other bits....but I will not disclose them to you as I know your a wounded tigress

at the moment, plus with also going into comp prep I would not want to be rattling your cage so

to speak....I prefer my b*lls to remain attached.... 

Wish you a speedy recovery and best of luck with the prep...... :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Definatley understand @Skye666

My back is really really bad due I the bone condition

I have pins and needles constantly from my waist to my feet.

And it feels like hot water constantly running down them.

There is nothing as depressing and de moralising than being in constant agony!

Hope you start to feel better soon Hun


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Seriously..I was screaming when it happened and I'm a hard bitch usually, I think the sciatic nerve is the largest nerve in the body it's meant to be quite thick too so imagine it's trapped and pinching arghhhhhh.....gimme 3 kids anyday lol funny enough the doc said much more common in women and pelvis can shift after kids even years later u can still be out of alignment.


I know how bad nerve pain can be.

My OH got shingles which turned really bad and effected all the nerves in his leg.. he is still on morphine now for the shooting pains down his leg. This happened in August


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> I did pick up a few other bits....but I will not disclose them to you as I know your a wounded tigress
> 
> at the moment, plus with also going into comp prep I would not want to be rattling your cage so
> 
> to speak....I prefer my b*lls to remain attached....
> 
> Wish you a speedy recovery and best of luck with the prep...... :thumb:


Thanks Hun.....and ohhhh balls are so attractive when they dangle lol. Other bits??? Hmmm this sounds chocolaty sweet and naughty!


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Definatley understand @Skye666
> 
> My back is really really bad due I the bone condition
> 
> I have pins and needles constantly from my waist to my feet.
> 
> And it feels like hot water constantly running down them.
> 
> There is nothing as depressing and de moralising than being in constant agony!
> 
> Hope you start to feel better soon Hun


Thanks u....and backatcha if it's a condition jeez do u have meds for it?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Thanks u....and backatcha if it's a condition jeez do u have meds for it?


Yeah I've had it since I was born but symptoms only started and got progressively worse at 13

In over 40 pain killers a day including injectable morphine and oramorph


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> I know how bad nerve pain can be.
> 
> My OH got shingles which turned really bad and effected all the nerves in his leg.. he is still on morphine now for the shooting pains down his leg. This happened in August


Poor fella...hey out of interest does he support u with ur training etc?


----------



## andyhuggins

You ladies have or are certainly going through some epic pain.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Yeah I've had it since I was born but symptoms only started and got progressively worse at 13
> 
> In over 40 pain killers a day including injectable morphine and oramorph


Fecking Nora!!! Awww Hun that's **** but good on ya still going...respectttttt. :thumbup1: ps twos up on that morphine :bounce:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Fecking Nora!!! Awww Hun that's **** but good on ya still going...respectttttt. :thumbup1: ps twos up on that morphine :bounce:


It's bladdy good stuff lol


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> It's bladdy good stuff lol


Yh but sounds like it turns u into a DIY fetish queen loving paint and getting mmmm about sanding down ...now I know why!!! Lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Yh but sounds like it turns u into a DIY fetish queen loving paint and getting mmmm about sanding down ...now I know why!!! Lol


lol better than seeing your partner in a Indian head dress at the side of your hospital bed making a cheese sandwich pmsl!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Poor fella...hey out of interest does he support u with ur training etc?


To say he not interested in it , yes 100% behind me!, he is very proud of me... after being nearly 17st after having my first , hes a happy chap 

I'm driving down to Birmingham on my own though, but I don't mind.  - for bodpower exp


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> lol better than seeing your partner in a Indian head dress at the side of your hospital bed making a cheese sandwich pmsl!!


Porn!!! Raaaaaa


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> lol better than seeing your partner in a Indian head dress at the side of your hospital bed making a cheese sandwich pmsl!!


Dat is crazy lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Dat is crazy lol


Haha it does mad things to your head


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> To say he not interested in it , yes 100% behind me!, he is very proud of me... after being nearly 17st after having my first , hes a happy chap
> 
> I'm driving down to Birmingham on my own though, but I don't mind.  - for bodpower exp


Are that's nice and rightly so u have done well no doubt about that. Is body power in May?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> To say he not interested in it , yes 100% behind me!, he is very proud of me... after being nearly 17st after having my first , hes a happy chap
> 
> I'm driving down to Birmingham on my own though, but I don't mind.  - for bodpower exp


Me and the mrs might meet up with you if it is the same day hun.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Me and the mrs might meet up with you if it is the same day hun.


Awesome! I would love that  - Sunday I think its the 18th May not sure of the date lol



Skye666 said:


> Are that's nice and rightly so u have done well no doubt about that. Is body power in May?


Thanks Hun, yes its May!  - going to see the Bikini and Bodyfitness show


----------



## andyhuggins

@Yumms I will have to check the dates.

Anybody else going?


----------



## raptordog

Was planning on having a visit myself..... just trying to find the date Dosser is showing a appearance.....










unsure if he is there for the all 3 days or not.... :confused1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

raptordog said:


> Was planning on having a visit myself..... just trying to find the date Dosser is showing a appearance.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unsure if he is there for the all 3 days or not.... :confused1:


Does it not tell you on the website?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> @Yumms I will have to check the dates.
> 
> Anybody else going?


Awesome, would be really nice to see you both


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Awesome, would be really nice to see you both


We'll see if we can sort it out.



raptordog said:


> Was planning on having a visit myself..... just trying to find the date Dosser is showing a appearance.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unsure if he is there for the all 3 days or not.... :confused1:


That man is a legend. Didn't realise he was doing the expo :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

mrssalvatore said:


> Does it not tell you on the website?


I have looked through but cannot find anything in stone......:no:


----------



## Skye666

I might go...need to check it out properly work things out so it doesn't clash with what I'm doing ..which I'm still waiting on dates for that..be good to hook up with u guys if I do though


----------



## andyhuggins

@raptordog Just had a look myself. Cant seem to find out what days he is doing either.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> @raptordog Just had a look myself. Cant seem to find out what days he is doing either.


Yes it strange.... you would have thought they would have bulled it up abit more on the site...lets face it

its not like hes' just a nobody....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Yes it strange.... you would have thought they would have bulled it up abit more on the site...lets face it
> 
> its not like hes' just a nobody....


Yeah he is a legend. Thought they would have really pushed his presence :confused1:


----------



## Northern Lass

maybe it's just not set in stone yet... you'll have to get weekend tickets


----------



## Greshie

Wish I was nearer Birmingham as I would visit too ... but its a good 4 hrs from here ...


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> maybe it's just not set in stone yet... you'll have to get weekend tickets


Yeah do all 3 days and just stay up there. I wish hun.


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> Wish I was nearer Birmingham as I would visit too ... but its a good 4 hrs from here ...


Its about 2 hrs for me depending on traffic, think it will be a tad longer for @Yumms, she is about 30 mile higher north than me....


----------



## andyhuggins

@raptordog just e-mailed them to see what days he is doing.


----------



## andyhuggins

About 2-3 hrs for me.


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Its about 2 hrs for me depending on traffic, think it will be a tad longer for @Yumms, she is about 30 mile higher north than me....


More like 3 hours 

If I didn't have the kiddies I would def stay the weekend would be good weekend out haha  you southerner @raptordog""


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> @raptordog just e-mailed them to see what days he is doing.


Cheers mate.... :thumbup1: .... don't fancy doing the 3 day shifts lol.... 225 quid ticket, then the digs to stay over and lets

not forget the fuel traveling..... make for a very expensive weekend....


----------



## Northern Lass

I'm listening to some cheesy camp 80's pop- Pet Shop Boys :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Cheers mate.... :thumbup1: .... don't fancy doing the 3 day shifts lol.... 225 quid ticket, then the digs to stay over and lets
> 
> not forget the fuel traveling..... make for a very expensive weekend....


Yeah that is a loy of money to shell out. Not exactly flush at the moment.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I'm listening to some cheesy camp 80's pop- Pet Shop Boys :laugh:


80's pop that takes me back. Where you born then?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> 80's pop that takes me back. Where you born then?


Yes 88


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Yes 88


Only just then :lol:

Hope its on nice and loud?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Only just then :lol:
> 
> Hope its on nice and loud?


Got my headphones on.. they hardly fit now haha...my head is shrinking 

Bose is only for during the day.. I had it on 70 this afternoon. ELO- Rollover Beethoven  - walls were shaking


----------



## raptordog

Yumms said:


> More like 3 hours
> 
> If I didn't have the kiddies I would def stay the weekend would be good weekend out haha  you southerner @raptordog""


3 hours... how you traveling...... :lol:










Seriously though I know what you mean....went to the NEC a few months back and it took me two and a half

hours...hopefully by may they will have sorted the 50mph road works south bound out.....


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Got my headphones on..* they hardly fit now haha...my head is shrinking *
> 
> Bose is only for during the day.. I had it on 70 this afternoon. ELO- Rollover Beethoven  - walls were shaking


PMSL about the fit.

Oh yeah get the house rocking. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> 3 hours... how you traveling...... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though I know what you mean....went to the NEC a few months back and it took me two and a half
> 
> hours...hopefully by may they will have sorted the 50mph road works south bound out.....


LMFAO at the pic mate.


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> 3 hours... how you traveling...... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though I know what you mean....went to the NEC a few months back and it took me two and a half
> 
> hours...hopefully by may they will have sorted the 50mph road works south bound out.....


 :thumb: awesome come back Raptor :lol:

I'll have to get my daughter one those when she is older..


----------



## andyhuggins

Coming off of @Skye666 post what do your partners think of your training?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Coming off of @Skye666 post what do your partners think of your training?


They just see it as my way of life and it something I enjoy and makes me happy  you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> They just see it as my way of life and it something I enjoy and makes me happy  you?


Must admit without there support it would be very hard to do it and compete.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Coming off of @Skye666 post what do your partners think of your training?


My ex of a couple months ago didn't want me competing...hence he's an ex!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> My ex of a couple months ago didn't want me competing...hence he's an ex!


Good for you @Skye666 :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> My ex of a couple months ago didn't want me competing...hence he's an ex!


Glad to see you have got your priorities right!


----------



## Skye666

Yh it's just not worth sacrificing what u want in life for anyone and live with regrets or worse resent them every time u look at them...


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> It's hard consistency though does it not mean u would have to blend it up for shake? I don't normally I just add water and go


Fractionated is thin...MCT oil,basicaly mate,i wouldn't want to drink coconut oil...pah


----------



## chris27

Morning all hope yous are well ......I got my laptop up and running again god I missed it lol happy training everyone


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Fractionated is thin...MCT oil,basicaly mate,i wouldn't want to drink coconut oil...pah


Oh noooo iv been drinking it in coffee lol


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Morning all hope yous are well ......I got my laptop up and running again god I missed it lol happy training everyone


Morning Chris hope you are well and glad to see you back


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Morning Chris hope you are well and glad to see you back


Thanks greshie im good thanks , hope your training is going good ill def be taking a look . Have a great day greshie


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Thanks greshie im good thanks , hope your training is going good ill def be taking a look . Have a great day greshie


there's lots to look at Chris!


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all


Evening 

My legs ache ...

Hope you've had a good day?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah i saw your log mate. Some great lifts :thumb:

Yeah i had a good push session this morning and have been doing some research for 1 of my interviews.


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Evening
> 
> My legs ache ...
> 
> Hope you've had a good day?


My glutes ache.. I think I may have pulled a muscle ever so slightly.. its a deep ache..


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> My glutes ache.. I think I may have pulled a muscle ever so slightly.. its a deep ache..


Hope not hun.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Hope not hun.


same here..


----------



## andyhuggins

Maybe try a foam roller or tennis ball help it.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Maybe try a foam roller or tennis ball help it.


Thanks might try that.. I've had a hot bath too but no such luck.


----------



## Itsjayman02

Well went to docs today looks like I will have to see a specialist regarding my back/ nerves

its my nerves from my back down the front of my leg down to and including my shin

Still went the gym afterwards.....looks like either I retire or train with constant pain!!!!

Oh well back the gym tomorrow.


----------



## raptordog

Itsjayman02 said:


> Well went to docs today looks like I will have to see a specialist regarding my back/ nerves
> 
> its my nerves from my back down the front of my leg down to and including my shin
> 
> Still went the gym afterwards.....looks like either I retire or train with constant pain!!!!
> 
> Oh well back the gym tomorrow.


Nothing like positive thinking mate....hats off to you :thumbup1:

Sure with your train of thought you will overcome it and back to full speed ahead pretty soon.....


----------



## Itsjayman02

raptordog said:


> Nothing like positive thinking mate....hats off to you :thumbup1:
> 
> Sure with your train of thought you will overcome it and back to full speed ahead pretty soon.....


Pain is our body telling us we are alive

thanks for your kind words mate


----------



## chris27

Good morning all , Another day another bit of muscle lol Anyone else sick of this weather roll on spring/summer thats what I say .......Have a great day everyone 

@Flubs hope you are well , The pugs still ask about there internet auntie lol spk soon


----------



## Greshie

Morning all, just having five minutes before getting off to work...

raining here ..... again!

Ah well there are bulbs slowly appearing in the garden and my training is going well 

laters folks


----------



## Skye666

chris27 said:


> Good morning all , Another day another bit of muscle lol Anyone else sick of this weather roll on spring/summer thats what I say .......Have a great day everyone
> 
> @Flubs hope you are well , The pugs still ask about there internet auntie lol spk soon


I don't know what happened to flubs she not been back since she had words with loz...wish she would though we miss her!!!!

Re weather yes it's depressing and I'm sure it's the cold that creates injuries! Lol no good ****ty weather needs to do one!


----------



## Skye666

Morning

@Greshie it's sunny again here but only weeds in my garden lol I so need to get on with starting things in my garden.

A whole week iv had off gym and it's rubbish...I'm still no nearer to getting back, pain down the leg is on and off 

Have a good day :thumb:


----------



## chris27

Skye666 said:


> I don't know what happened to flubs she not been back since she had words with loz...wish she would though we miss her!!!!
> 
> Re weather yes it's depressing and I'm sure it's the cold that creates injuries! Lol no good ****ty weather needs to do one!


lol your right about the weather it does need to do one . I seen loz was banned so hopefully flubs comes back they didnt see eye to eye from the start , anyway thanks for the reply have a great day sky


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Oh noooo iv been drinking it in coffee lol


Some do mate,i just prefere MCT


----------



## Skye666

chris27 said:


> lol your right about the weather it does need to do one . I seen loz was banned so hopefully flubs comes back they didnt see eye to eye from the start , anyway thanks for the reply have a great day sky


No prob

Are really going to hell all juiced up?? Won't the devil be angry at that :devil2:


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Some do mate,i just prefere MCT


That sounds like a drug lol what is it? And where to get it?


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> That sounds like a drug lol what is it? And where to get it?


It is the fractionated coconut oil,many advantages and a bit special

try and read here...http://www.water-for-health.co.uk/mct-oil.html?gclid=CMK3kM7OsrwCFaQfwwodAywAAw

Or Ebay is good


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening all,

How's everyone? Back to my old self, thank god


----------



## gearchange

I am new to this thread,just pop in to see whats new,Good evening to you.


----------



## mrssalvatore

gearchange said:


> I am new to this thread,just pop in to see whats new,Good evening to you.


Welcome welcome


----------



## gearchange

mrssalvatore said:


> Welcome welcome


Thank you,that's very kind


----------



## Northern Lass

gearchange said:


> I am new to this thread,just pop in to see whats new,Good evening to you.


Welcome :thumbup:


----------



## gearchange

Yumms said:


> Welcome :thumbup:


Wow what a lovely place,surrounded by pretty girls :blush:


----------



## hometrainer

gearchange said:


> Wow what a lovely place,surrounded by pretty girls :blush:


and now me! welcome


----------



## gearchange

hometrainer said:


> and now me! welcome


Hahaha,I knew it wouldn't last,thank you for the welcome .


----------



## hometrainer

Yumms said:


> Welcome :thumbup:


looking good there Yumms


----------



## Northern Lass

hometrainer said:


> looking good there Yumms


Thanks trainer, need some fake tan desperately


----------



## barneycharles

Your all to old!


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> It is the fractionated coconut oil,many advantages and a bit special
> 
> try and read here...http://www.water-for-health.co.uk/mct-oil.html?gclid=CMK3kM7OsrwCFaQfwwodAywAAw
> 
> Or Ebay is good


Ok il look at that thank you mr big


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> I am new to this thread,just pop in to see whats new,Good evening to you.


Hello...


----------



## Skye666

barneycharles said:


> Your all to old!


Too old for what?? And ur barrrrrrmeyyyy :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Evening all,
> 
> How's everyone? Back to my old self, thank god


Like ya pic missy :thumbup1:


----------



## chris27

Skye666 said:


> No prob
> 
> Are really going to hell all juiced up?? Won't the devil be angry at that :devil2:


Lol I was watching the Jerrylee Lewis film the night I wrote that , Somewhere in the film he says If im going to hell im going playing the piano , so thats sort of where that come from .......I think I should change it soon lol


----------



## gearchange

Skye666 said:


> Hello...


Hiya


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys. How is it going?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys. How is it going?


Hey andy.. good thanks and you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Hey andy.. good thanks and you?


I am good thanks vicky 

DAMMMMM girl you are looking great in your avi :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> I am good thanks vicky
> 
> DAMMMMM girl you are looking great in your avi :thumbup1:


After my upper body workout today hehe


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> After my upper body workout today hehe


That pose sure shows of you delts and arms. What a massive improvement.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> That pose sure shows of you delts and arms. What a massive improvement.


cheers, could do with a tan though


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> cheers, could do with a tan though


You will just have to wait till comp time :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> You will just have to wait till comp time :lol:


which comp is this :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

Do you guys leave your ego at the door when entering the gym?

I for one learned to do that early on.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> which comp is this :whistling: :laugh:


Do you mean which comp are you doing?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Do you mean which comp are you doing?


I was just being silly... lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I was just being silly... lol


Yeah I know hun. Good to see you being silly :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I know hun. Good to see you being silly :thumb:


Def feeling back to my old self today!


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Def feeling back to my old self today!


Long may it last :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Long may it last :thumbup1:


It better do :laugh: any training today?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> It better do :laugh: any training today?


Oh it will 

Just cv today hun.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Oh it will
> 
> Just cv today hun.


Thats me tomorrow... HIIT first thing


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Thats me tomorrow... HIIT first thing


A nice pull session for me


----------



## Northern Lass

Enjoy bed is calling night


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Enjoy bed is calling night


Night Vicky


----------



## chris27

Hello all hope everyone is having a good day :tongue:


----------



## Northern Lass

chris27 said:


> Hello all hope everyone is having a good day :tongue:


Hey Chris not bad and u?


----------



## killamanjaro

Three years time and I'll be joining you old timers


----------



## mrssalvatore

Guys have you ever had erupting blood vessels


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Guys have you ever had erupting blood vessels


Only when I orgasm ... :whistling:

On a serious no .....have u got that sounds awful?


----------



## barneycharles

Skye666 said:


> Too old for what?? And ur barrrrrrmeyyyy :tongue:


Too old for an*l, Lifting, running, S*X, 4 play and looking good.... No one likes wrinkles


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Only when I orgasm ... :whistling:
> 
> On a serious no .....have u got that sounds awful?


This is how it started










This is how it is now in the space of 5 hours or so


----------



## mrssalvatore

And now


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> And now


Jesus what caused that?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Jesus what caused that?


God knows


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> God knows


Is it from training...I saw a thread. It long ago where a guy had it near his armpit and across his chest looked just like that


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Is it from training...I saw a thread. It long ago where a guy had it near his armpit and across his chest looked just like that


No idea...

Docs said it's erupting blood vessels and need to check it and keep a close eye on it for clotting !!

All very random


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> No idea...
> 
> Docs said it's erupting blood vessels and need to check it and keep a close eye on it for clotting !!
> 
> All very random


Yh very odd...is it painful


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Yh very odd...is it painful


Very

Trust me to get something totally ridiculous and absurd


----------



## barneycharles

mrssalvatore said:


> Very
> 
> Trust me to get something totally ridiculous and absurd


 Have you watched paranormal Activity maybe a bite from a demon?


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Very
> 
> Trust me to get something totally ridiculous and absurd


Oh that's **** if it's giving pain...well I hope it don't get any worse over night Hun...did they give u something for it, I guess with all ur other 'sweets' they have to careful what u can have lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

barneycharles said:


> Have you watched paranormal Activity maybe a bite from a demon?


Maybe but would it still be spreading 12 hours later ??


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Oh that's **** if it's giving pain...well I hope it don't get any worse over night Hun...did they give u something for it, I guess with all ur other 'sweets' they have to careful what u can have lol


Yup! Lol

Nah there's nothing pain relief wise they can give me

X


----------



## barneycharles

mrssalvatore said:


> Maybe but would it still be spreading 12 hours later ??


 Even worse the demons still with you!


----------



## mrssalvatore

barneycharles said:


> Even worse the demons still with you!


Oh nooooo

I need a priest


----------



## barneycharles

if i was you i would just chop off my arm... just saying:clap:


----------



## mrssalvatore

barneycharles said:


> if i was you i would just chop off my arm... just saying:clap:


No I'd make a mess of the floor


----------



## Itsjayman02

mrssalvatore said:


> No I'd make a mess of the floor


Dont worry the mess would be armless :tongue:


----------



## Itsjayman02

Skye666 said:


> Jesus what caused that?


Looks like a jamaican with a rasta hat!!


----------



## Itsjayman02

Good evening my generation!!


----------



## gearchange

Have you seen the new Evil dead remake..Reminds me of that. :tongue:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Itsjayman02 said:


> Dont worry the mess would be armless :tongue:


Ba dum tisss


----------



## Itsjayman02

Feel like ive let myself down. .....it was my intention to post a pic of me on sunday for my 47th birthday.

I am not happy with my results and to be fair there are reasons... but im sure sone of you are hard on yourselves too!!

But I will still post it with a good angle and bad lighting haha!!


----------



## Itsjayman02

My avi was taken when I was 42.... alot changes in 5 years!!


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> Looks like a jamaican with a rasta hat!!


U know what I thought similar but a woman with one of them hats! Lol


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> My avi was taken when I was 42.... alot changes in 5 years!!


Really? Pfffftt gutted! :lol:


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> Evening all


Evening ...


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening guys and gals


----------



## mrssalvatore

Yumms said:


> Evening guys and gals


Evening Vicky xx


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> Evening Vicky xx


hey hows you hun?


----------



## Itsjayman02

Itsjayman02 said:


> My avi was taken when I was 42.... alot changes in 5 years!!


Im not

ive snapped my achilles in 3 places had to discs bulge

my left shoulder dislocated amongst loads of pulled muscles.

got made redundant and went banckrupt

before becoming a grandad 2 weeks ago.

still got 5 days to sculpture!!


----------



## Itsjayman02

Skye666 said:


> Really? Pfffftt gutted! :lol:


Dont write me off.....still got 4 days!!!!!!!


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> Dont write me off.....still got 4 days!!!!!!!


Lol...nah I'm playing... U can get that condition back again might just take abit longer


----------



## Itsjayman02

You know I can't mr malteasers call me up every night mmmm.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Yumms said:


> hey hows you hun?


Not to bad apart from my gammy shoulder lol


----------



## hometrainer

well i seem to be back on line now


----------



## chris27

Yumms said:


> Hey Chris not bad and u?


Im good to thanks yumms .......your looking good in your avi training is paying of well done


----------



## Skye666

Morning

I'm wondering where all the old regulars went off this thread....it's weird they don't chat anymore 

Attempting gym for shoulders today ...with a limp! Lol


----------



## Greshie

Morning all

Not working today or tomorrow (us part timers lol  ) but quite a lot to get done including the usual shopping and training !

Hope everyone is dry and having a good morning


----------



## Northern Lass

chris27 said:


> Im good to thanks yumms .......your looking good in your avi training is paying of well done


Thanks Chris good to have you back on UK M


----------



## Enjoy1

Morning auldies.... 

@Yumms looking fab ...shows how much you are putting into your sessions...

@chris27 nice to see you mate...hope you are well...

Have a good day everyone..

Xx


----------



## Northern Lass

Enjoy1 said:


> Morning auldies....
> 
> @Yumms looking fab ...shows how much you are putting into your sessions...
> 
> @chris27 nice to see you mate...hope you are well...
> 
> Have a good day everyone..
> 
> Xx


Hey enjoy! ! Thanks love hope you and family are well? ?


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Morning
> 
> I'm wondering where all the old regulars went off this thread....it's weird they don't chat anymore
> 
> Attempting gym for shoulders today ...with a limp! Lol


I am lurking about, but limited on my t'internet.

Sat in gym now having a green tea after tonights cardio session. End of the week for me here, so 2 days off work now.

Training is going well and belt is getting loose. Scale weight still the same so somethings going in the right direction.

Hope you're picking up from your injury and can get back into your training again soon.


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening everyone... anyone on here later for a natter ?


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> I am lurking about, but limited on my t'internet.
> 
> Sat in gym now having a green tea after tonights cardio session. End of the week for me here, so 2 days off work now.
> 
> Training is going well and belt is getting loose. Scale weight still the same so somethings going in the right direction.
> 
> Hope you're picking up from your injury and can get back into your training again soon.


Lol...yes u dirty lurker

Ohhhh green tea AND cardio wow ur too keen. Glad it's all going good. Re injury it felt abit better today when I say that the pain in glute is less and foots bk pretty much but still got pain in calf like a burning....so I tried a gym session..just did shoulders couldn't really do cardio or any lower body...so I'm gonna miss leg day for a while  . This is worrying don't want my saggy ass to bit the floor boooooo..


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Evening everyone... anyone on here later for a natter ?


I'm around ..


----------



## Skye666

Enjoy1 said:


> Morning auldies....
> 
> @Yumms looking fab ...shows how much you are putting into your sessions...
> 
> @chris27 nice to see you mate...hope you are well...
> 
> Have a good day everyone..
> 
> Xx


Miss corset where u been?


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> I'm around ..


Oh good..


----------



## raptordog

Itsjayman02 said:


> My avi was taken when I was 42.... alot changes in 5 years!!


Pic...... or we don't believe you...... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Pic...... or we don't believe you...... :lol:


I 2nd this


----------



## raptordog

Evening girls  ......looks like the avi's are changing fast and furious......all looking stunning of course.... :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Evening Tappers!


----------



## Northern Lass

raptordog said:


> Evening girls  ......looks like the avi's are changing fast and furious......all looking stunning of course.... :thumb:


Thanks. But what are you after? :lol:


----------



## raptordog

Yumms said:


> Thanks. But what are you after? :lol:


A lift to the expo lol..... :lol:

No seriously I'm not one for dishing out medals, but I can see there is some hard work being put in and some

amazing results being achieved..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Evening all !


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> Evening all !


Evening Greshie..... hope your keeping well :thumbup1: ..... hows that new leg machine working out...


----------



## chris27

Yumms said:


> Thanks Chris good to have you back on UK M


Thanks yumms keep up the good work 



Enjoy1 said:


> Morning auldies....
> 
> @Yumms looking fab ...shows how much you are putting into your sessions...
> 
> @chris27 nice to see you mate...hope you are well...
> 
> Have a good day everyone..
> 
> Xx


Hi Enjoy1 thanks for the mention and its good to see you to , I hope all is well with you and the big man tell him I said hello . Take care and spk soon


----------



## biglbs

Churpie in here at the mo! Nice to see


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Evening Greshie..... hope your keeping well :thumbup1: ..... hows that new leg machine working out...


Cheers! I'll tell you tomorrow re the leg machine


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Evening all !


Evening gresh how are you?


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Evening gresh how are you?


Not bad ta ... had a nice bath after my workout this afternoon ... feeling nice and relaxed now


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all how we all doing ?


----------



## Northern Lass

hometrainer said:


> Evening all how we all doing ?


Good ta, Just watching television and relaxing and u?


----------



## hometrainer

Yumms said:


> Good ta, Just watching television and relaxing and u?


I'm at work as it won't be busy until later on tonight i have some time to kill before my normal crew of revellers come in........hopefully


----------



## Itsjayman02

raptordog said:


> Pic...... or we don't believe you...... :lol:


Ok was gonna wait till sunday my birthday!!

but not gonna do much in 3 days.....haha in work so the pic is natural and not pumped ok


----------



## Itsjayman02

Skye666 said:


> I 2nd this


This is for sky greshie and yumms

Not worked


----------



## Greshie

Itsjayman02 said:


> This is for sky greshie and yumms
> 
> *Not worked*


hmph! I've met blokes like you! :laugh:


----------



## Itsjayman02

47 on sunday happy birthday to me


----------



## Itsjayman02

Blood hell that took me ages and was taken in work

not nay I add after a workout

!!

So will take another after gym see the difference hopefully!!


----------



## Itsjayman02

Greshie said:


> hmph! I've met blokes like you! :laugh:


Man of my word mate!!


----------



## raptordog

Here you go... bit better pic....... :thumbup1:










Looking well mate, defo put some beef on your bones from the avi...well done....


----------



## Itsjayman02

raptordog said:


> Pic...... or we don't believe you...... :lol:


Hope you believe now haha

Still not happy but im getting there!!


----------



## Itsjayman02

raptordog said:


> Here you go... bit better pic....... :thumbup1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking well mate, defo put some beef on your bones from the avi...well done....


Thanks I was 14 stone 5 then

I am 16 stone 6 now.


----------



## Northern Lass

Itsjayman02 said:


> 47 on sunday happy birthday to me


Looking good :thumb:


----------



## Itsjayman02

Yumms said:


> Looking good :thumb:


Nearly got caught in work .... how would I explain that one !!


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> 47 on sunday happy birthday to me


Wowserrrrr :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Evening all

This bloody wind...I hate it feels like roof gonna come off! 

Hope ur all ok......I'm feeling the need for chocolate oh ohhhhhhh it's that time ...eeeek watch I don't shoot u :gun_bandana:


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> This bloody wind...I hate it feels like roof gonna come off!
> 
> Hope ur all ok......I'm feeling the need for chocolate oh ohhhhhhh it's that time ...eeeek watch I don't shoot u :gun_bandana:


Evening


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> This bloody wind...I hate it feels like roof gonna come off!
> 
> Hope ur all ok......I'm feeling the need for chocolate oh ohhhhhhh it's that time ...eeeek watch I don't shoot u :gun_bandana:


evening.. its not windy here but very wet out.

I could eat everything and anything in site right now


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> Evening


Hellooooo... How's work

@Yumms yep..it's just a sweet thing for me.


----------



## hometrainer

Works a little dead at the moment every ones next door in the local wither spoons .


----------



## hometrainer

@Skye666 I had a massive craving for all thing sweet when I did my cut .hope the prep is still on track


----------



## Greshie

Itsjayman02 said:


> 47 on sunday happy birthday to me





Itsjayman02 said:


> Man of my word mate!!


Yep ! and looking good there


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Here you go... bit better pic....... :thumbup1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking well mate, defo put some beef on your bones from the avi...well done....


yes indeed ! and nothing beats some beef


----------



## Enjoy1

Skye666 said:


> Miss corset where u been?


Evening all....I'm here and there and everywhere..been working like a daftie....now enjoying some well earned rest in the sunshine....

Luvly.Xx


----------



## Itsjayman02

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> This bloody wind...I hate it feels like roof gonna come off!
> 
> Hope ur all ok......I'm feeling the need for chocolate oh ohhhhhhh it's that time ...eeeek watch I don't shoot u :gun_bandana:


Dont do it be strong.....and give it to me!!


----------



## Itsjayman02

In 5 pages time we should dedicate it to skye for the obvious reason !!


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> @Skye666 I had a massive craving for all thing sweet when I did my cut .hope the prep is still on track


Nope it's not really..can't eat enough meals and I had cap today...lts it abit with this injury tbh can't do any leg work or cardio so my get up got down abit..lol


----------



## Skye666

Itsjayman02 said:


> In 5 pages time we should dedicate it to skye for the obvious reason !!


Ohhh what u dedicating to me??


----------



## Itsjayman02

Page 666 to do with as you please haha


----------



## Itsjayman02

This sums me up DEATH by CHOCOLATE !!


----------



## Itsjayman02

So is that right skye you give more than you receive............

LIKES !!

By the way before anyone chimes in haha!!


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Nope it's not really..can't eat enough meals and I had cap today...lts it abit with this injury tbh can't do any leg work or cardio so my get up got down abit..lol


Sorry to hear that i'm sure you will get yourself back on target .Don't beat yourself yourself up to much over it every one has set backs and hurdles to get over


----------



## hometrainer

Morning all back at work early start today as the dray will be here shortly. Hope you all have a fantastic weekend


----------



## biglbs

Have a great Friday and a better weekend guys!


----------



## Greshie

Morning all

frost rain and sunshine here all within a few hours!

just completed my last workout of the week ... shower, breakfast, then a few chores and relax! working tomorrow but then three days off ... the joys of being a part timer


----------



## hometrainer

well I have finished work for a few hours so I am going to head for the gym and do arms then home for a quick power nap do my meals and head back hear for the evening shift


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening everyone... anyone here?? very quiet tonight.


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Evening everyone... anyone here?? very quiet tonight.


Evening ! just chilling at the moment


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Evening ! just chilling at the moment


I'm listening to music whilst the OH watches Rugby League


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening @Yumms and @Greshie trust you are both well?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Yumms and @Greshie trust you are both well?


Yes .... hope you are good too!


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Yumms and @Greshie trust you are both well?


Evening! all good here  got Queen blasting in my ears


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Evening! all good here  got Queen blasting in my ears


Remember seeing them back in the day. Around the time they released queen 2 :rockon:



Greshie said:


> Yes .... hope you are good too!


Yeah i am good thanks @Greshie


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Remember seeing them back in the day. Around the time they released queen 2 :rockon:
> 
> Yeah i am good thanks @Greshie


I'm listening to' I want to break wind' oopps I mean free :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I'm listening to' I want to break wind' oopps I mean free :lol:


To much fibre again :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> To much fibre again :lol:


Its all this purple cabbage :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope it was spiced


----------



## andyhuggins

Anyone doing anything special this weekend?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Anyone doing anything special this weekend?


DS is off to his grandparents for the weekend. me, OH and DD are going to chill at home.


----------



## killamanjaro

andyhuggins said:


> Anyone doing anything special this weekend?


Im off trekking this weekend


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> DS is off to his grandparents for the weekend. me, OH and DD are going to chill at home.


Enjoy the chill time lady. You deserve it 



Duppy said:


> Im off trekking this weekend


Where you going mate?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Enjoy the chill time lady. You deserve it
> 
> Where you going mate?


what are you up to Andy?


----------



## killamanjaro

andyhuggins said:


> Enjoy the chill time lady. You deserve it
> 
> Where you going mate?


South wales


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> what are you up to Andy?


Nothing much hun. A bit of diy, some cv and having the family round :thumb:



Duppy said:


> South wales


Some great scenery there mate. Enjoy it.


----------



## hometrainer

I'm working so no change there and off to see Robo Cop with Mrs HT Sunday although i have a sneaky feeling she is just coming along for the pop corn


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I'm working so no change there and off to see Robo Cop with Mrs HT Sunday although i have a sneaky feeling she is just coming along for the pop corn


Hey big man. I have heard it is a good film.


----------



## hometrainer

Hi Andy hows you mate? i do sometimes cringe at remakes Total recall being the last one .I did really enjoy the original one but i guess will see it does look good in the trailers that iv'e seen ans it is my turn to choose a film


----------



## andyhuggins

I am goood thanks mate. Apparently it is the complete opposite to the recall re-make. It should be a great film. Let us know mate.


----------



## hometrainer

i will indeed mate


----------



## raptordog

Evening all..... :thumbup1:

Well seen as the squats are going well, bought a new belt.......










Thought I would give the Neoprene ago instead of leather, trying to be all modern and trendy.....


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening mate. Let us know how the new belt does?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Evening mate. Let us know how the new belt does?


Will do mate... be taking it on the first trial run Monday.... :thumb:

Stayed away from squats for many years now owing to injury's from past experiences, but also forgot

the overhaul anabolic affect it has on the rest of the body, goal was a pound a month, this month I

am up 3lbs with half inch waist loss. 

Taking it nice and steady, with good form, found not locking out at the top put a massive difference on

the movement and removes that pressure of snapping ridged at the top where I think most issues stem

from, also because it is more time under tension it creates a brutal workout while using a lot less weight...


----------



## chris27

Evening all hope yous are all well............. Its Saturday again although it makes no odds to me I work weekends , I take today of gym sort of wish I went now means ill have to go tomorrow its legs so I cant miss it lol Anyway I hope you have a great night whatever your upto


----------



## Greshie

Evening !

Busy day at work and now completely shagged, started flagging at around 2pm and never really got my mojo back... wont be late to bed tonight I think, and a rest day tomorrow ............


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> Evening !
> 
> Busy day at work and now completely shagged out , started flagging at around 2pm and never really got my mojo back... wont be late to bed tonight I think, and a rest day tomorrow ............


Fixed lol


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening..

All good here, apart from being hungry and tired lol

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Greshie

chris27 said:


> Fixed lol


I wish lol


----------



## chris27

Greshie said:


> I wish lol


 :devil2: I was only messing gresh


----------



## hometrainer

have a great evening guys I'm just starting work here till 6am


----------



## Rotsocks

I am 45 next month.

Started training again in my 40's and have managed to make some decent gains through being really consistent with diet and training.

I do have to ensure I am properly warmed up though nowdays and always use good form to prevent injuries.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

morning everyone. well, yesterday was a great day. Liverpool thumped ****nal and I want to see John Cooper Clarke in the evening. Off to the gym soon for legs and a bit of cardio methinks.


----------



## Greshie

Morning all 

Wee lie in this morning and am now checking over my training schedule for the coming week(s) Rest day planned for today though as usual have plenty of chores to get through.

Hope everyone has a good day


----------



## hometrainer

Afternoon all hope we are all enjoying our Sunday


----------



## Greshie

hometrainer said:


> Afternoon all hope we are all enjoying our Sunday


uber lazy one for me though have decided to train this afternoon having plotted my training schedule through to the end of March (how organised is that? ! :laugh: ) so just letting my lunch settle ......


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening all


----------



## hometrainer

@andyhuggins Robo cop was quite good Murphy the cop was better than the first film but the villains didn't seem as good worth a look though


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> @andyhuggins Robo cop was quite good Murphy the cop was better than the first film but the villains didn't seem as good worth a look though


Hey mate. Cheers for that may give it a viewing this week then. How is it going mate?



Yumms said:


> Evening all


Evening Vicky how are things?


----------



## hometrainer

its Going well thanks mate all my chores are done so its feet up and tv time now hope everyone's okay this evening


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate. Cheers for that may give it a viewing this week then. How is it going mate?
> 
> Evening Vicky how are things?


Good thanks tired though.. been visiting family and enjoyed a buffet lunch, I was very sleepy after the carbs I had eaten. Enjoyed it tho 

You?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> its Going well thanks mate all my chores are done so its feet up and tv time now hope everyone's okay this evening


Nice to have a nite off then mate. Watching anything special?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Good thanks tired though.. been visiting family and enjoyed a buffet lunch, I was very sleepy after the carbs I had eaten. Enjoyed it tho
> 
> You?


Was that a cheat meal then hun? Food sleeps after carbs :lol:

I am good thanks just had a nice chilled out day


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Nice to have a nite off then mate. Watching anything special?


I don't know yet I have discovered game of thrones so i am playing catch up with that


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Was that a cheat meal then hun? Food sleeps after carbs :lol:
> 
> I am good thanks just had a nice chilled out day


It sure was


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I don't know yet I have discovered game of thrones so i am playing catch up with that


I good series I believe.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> It sure was


Not had one of those for a while have you?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Not had one of those for a while have you?


5 weeks since my last cheat meal , I was like a walking zombie afterwards.


----------



## hometrainer

Trouble is i watch them for a bit then tend to get bored and give up


----------



## Northern Lass

hometrainer said:


> Trouble is i watch them for a bit then tend to get bored and give up


I think you'll be hooked on it... I was


----------



## hometrainer

Yumms said:


> I think you'll be hooked on it... I was


It does seem really good like Spartacus was i enjoyed that


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> 5 weeks since my last cheat meal , I was like a walking zombie afterwards.


Just shows you how certain foods can alter your moods etc.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Just shows you how certain foods can alter your moods etc.


I enjoyed eating it but I hate that sluggish feeling afterwards.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I enjoyed eating it but I hate that sluggish feeling afterwards.


I totally know what you mean :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

My goal this week is to drink 4 ltrs of water min a day .. I dont think I've been drinking enough


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> My goal this week is to drink 4 ltrs of water min a day .. I dont think I've been drinking enough[/QUO
> 
> how much have you been drinking?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Less than 3 ltrs ...


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> It does seem really good like Spartacus was i enjoyed that


Loved spartacus mate.


----------



## Skye666

Evening folks

TV is soooooo rubbish tonight.. Managed to get o gym today still pain in calve bum and foot but I thought I'd stick to shoulders surely can't go wrong there...it was ok but had to master sitting on one cheek when doing shoulder press lol and could only use the bar for upright row when I asked a guy to pick it up off the floor for me I wasn't getting down there and I had to ask another to put it bk for me when I'd finished...god dramas!!! Good to get back but feels like I'm doing nothing  oh well slowly slowly catch a monkey. Physio Thursday and a couple sessions a week so improve from then I hope.

Hope ur all well


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Evening folks
> 
> TV is soooooo rubbish tonight.. Managed to get o gym today still pain in calve bum and foot but I thought I'd stick to shoulders surely can't go wrong there...it was ok but had to master sitting on one cheek when doing shoulder press lol and could only use the bar for upright row when I asked a guy to pick it up off the floor for me I wasn't getting down there and I had to ask another to put it bk for me when I'd finished...god dramas!!! Good to get back but feels like I'm doing nothing  oh well slowly slowly catch a monkey. Physio Thursday and a couple sessions a week so improve from then I hope.
> 
> Hope ur all well


awww poor you hun... I really hope it gets better for you soon.

I'm watching call the midwife..


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Defo need to increase that hun.


----------



## Greshie

Listening to the radio here (no change there) also did one of my 5x5 workouts this afternoon, and have just completed the forms to apply for my grandfather's military records (in the vague hope I can discover where he vanished to!)


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening folks
> 
> TV is soooooo rubbish tonight.. Managed to get o gym today still pain in calve bum and foot but I thought I'd stick to shoulders surely can't go wrong there...it was ok but had to master sitting on one cheek when doing shoulder press lol and could only use the bar for upright row when I asked a guy to pick it up off the floor for me I wasn't getting down there and I had to ask another to put it bk for me when I'd finished...god dramas!!! Good to get back but feels like I'm doing nothing  oh well slowly slowly catch a monkey. Physio Thursday and a couple sessions a week so improve from then I hope.
> 
> Hope ur all well


Sounds like you are really suffering bodily and mentally Skye. I really hope you get it sorted quickly. Respect to you for still doing a gym session.


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Listening to the radio here (no change there) also did one of my 5x5 workouts this afternoon, and have just completed the forms to apply for my grandfather's military records (in the vague hope I can discover where he vanished to!)


Have you changed your training greshie?

Will be interesting about your grandfather mate.


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Listening to the radio here (no change there) also did one of my 5x5 workouts this afternoon, and have just completed the forms to apply for my grandfather's military records (in the vague hope I can discover where he vanished to!)


ooo that sounds very interesting, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Have you changed your training greshie?
> 
> Will be interesting about your grandfather mate.


Yes he's on my Mother's side and never married my Grandmother, though she had the sense to issue a writ against him to contribute to bringing Mum up... and this is how I've managed to track him down!

Training is split between 5x5 & 5/3/1 routines and now I'm doing a modular approach where on days off I do 5x5 and then when I'm working I do the lighter 5/3/1 in the evening so a week could see 5x5 pull 5x5 push and 5/3/1 legs for example... means it makes it easier to train more intensively ... I reckon 6 days out of every eight... we'll see how it goes ............


----------



## Skye666

Cheers chaps .. @Greshie wow love stuff like that good luck :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Yes he's on my Mother's side and never married my Grandmother, though she had the sense to issue a writ against him to contribute to bringing Mum up... and this is how I've managed to track him down!
> 
> Training is split between 5x5 & 5/3/1 routines and now I'm doing a modular approach where on days off I do 5x5 and then when I'm working I do the lighter 5/3/1 in the evening so a week could see 5x5 pull 5x5 push and 5/3/1 legs for example... means it makes it easier to train more intensively ... I reckon 6 days out of every eight... we'll see how it goes ............


That sounds very interesting about your grandfather mate. Should be a interesting piece of research.

That split sounds a great idea mate. Got me thinking now mate.


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Cheers chaps .. @Greshie wow love stuff like that good luck :thumbup1:


I do too .... it's a piece of cake with my Scottish ancestors as everything is on line and birth/death certificates give far more detail than English ones. On my Dad's side I've found out quite a bit about my Grandmother's side of the family because as a kid we used to visit my Great Aunts in the village they grew up in and my Gran used to talk about her family and childhood, but on my paternal Grandad's side I've largely drawn a blank ... I believe he was born and brought up in a village just outside Beccles but I can't find anything in the censuses


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Cheers chaps .. @Greshie wow love stuff like that good luck :thumbup1:


 [MENTION=55172]@skye666 stay strong lady


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Loved spartacus mate.


Then you'll love me to...

I'm Sparticus...


----------



## Greshie

Morning all and a bright frosty one up here 

Pre-workout fix then push session ... followed by house work I think, it's surprising how dusty everything gets even with one person, and there's only so long I can do a Quentin Crisp lol

Hope everyone has a good start to the week


----------



## hometrainer

Morning Greshie Its my one full day off so I am going to lounge around and catch up with a couple of dvds and do some chores around the house


----------



## mrssalvatore

Morning everyone

Hope everyone's good !!


----------



## Skye666

Evening....

Wow it's quiet in here....how's everyone


----------



## Northern Lass

Hey skye!!

Good thanks.. and you?

Very wet and windy up north.


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Hey skye!!
> 
> Good thanks.. and you?
> 
> Very wet and windy up north.


Hi Hun

Sorry for delay the pages take long to refresh that I get bored waiting and wonder off so I didn't see this last night lol

How's u? It's so quiet in here these days don't u think? I think u youngies have scared the oldies off coming in here wiv ya hoodies! Lol


----------



## Mingster

Gone a little quiet in here?

I still wear hoodies lol...


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Hi Hun
> 
> Sorry for delay the pages take long to refresh that I get bored waiting and wonder off so I didn't see this last night lol
> 
> How's u? It's so quiet in here these days don't u think? I think u youngies have scared the oldies off coming in here wiv ya hoodies! Lol


Hehe I love my snuggle hoodie


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Hehe I love my snuggle hoodie


Haha...see there were none of that back in the days of laurielozzer!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Haha...see there were none of that back in the days of laurielozzer!


Aww bless him

He was alright really!

Not seen much of andy recently


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Aww bless him
> 
> He was alright really!
> 
> Not seen much of andy recently


Yh just he was...nope Andy don't seem to be in much these days.

Hey meant to ask u how's the shoulder did that mark go? And what was it did u find out?


----------



## Greshie

Evening ...

after this morning's workout I have done nothing all day!


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Hi Hun
> 
> Sorry for delay the pages take long to refresh that I get bored waiting and wonder off so I didn't see this last night lol
> 
> How's u? It's so quiet in here these days don't u think? I think u youngies have scared the oldies off coming in here wiv ya hoodies! Lol


lol

I'm a reet hoody me!!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Yh just he was...nope Andy don't seem to be in much these days.
> 
> Hey meant to ask u how's the shoulder did that mark go? And what was it did u find out?


It's still there

Went to the docs apparently is some weird blood virus that attacks the weak areas if the body !

(I fooking get it all me lol)

Had to keep a eye in it for clotting but it's fading now.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greshie said:


> Evening ...
> 
> after this morning's workout I have done nothing all day!


Ooooh you lazy man  lol


----------



## Greshie

mrssalvatore said:


> Ooooh you lazy man  lol


Yup!

There were several things I could have done and a few things I should have done, but in the end nothing got done other than chatting to a mate on Skype and doing some assistance exercise research on the net!


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> It's still there
> 
> Went to the docs apparently is some weird blood virus that attacks the weak areas if the body !
> 
> (I fooking get it all me lol)
> 
> Had to keep a eye in it for clotting but it's fading now.


Weak shoulders...oh no can't have that lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greshie said:


> Yup!
> 
> There were several things I could have done and a few things I should have done, but in the end nothing got done other than chatting to a mate on Skype and doing some assistance exercise research on the net!


Well at least it was kinda productive


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Yup!
> 
> There were several things I could have done and a few things I should have done, but in the end nothing got done other than chatting to a mate on Skype and doing some assistance exercise research on the net!


I'd say this is a man of leisure ...never knew they existed!


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> I'd say this is a man of leisure ...never knew they existed!


 

Don't worry Skye I'm working tomorrow and Saturday ..... so only a part time gentleman of leisure (and pleasure when I can get it  )


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Don't worry Skye I'm working tomorrow and Saturday ..... so only a part time gentleman of leisure (and pleasure when I can get it  )


Oh leisure and pleasure sounds like a cocktail lol Pleasure even on a pt basis is good, I havnt even got that at the moment boooooo


----------



## andyhuggins

Hello fellow 45+ers

What has been going on?


----------



## Northern Lass

Been very quiet in here...


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all hope we are all ok


----------



## Greshie

Evening all

Busy day at work, followed by this evening's workout and now winding down to bedtime ... working again tomorrow then three days off !


----------



## hometrainer

Evening Greshie


----------



## dt36

Well My hips and upper thighs are aching something silly. Did some rugby training yesterday morning followed by a 2 hour snorkel session off a boat and forgot how tiring it was.

Just finished chest and triceps now and sat in the gym having a whey shake. Think I'll leacu off the internet for half hour now, then back up for 30 mins cardio. Well, it passes the day away...


----------



## hometrainer

Afternoon everyone i have been to work this morning to clean from last night .shoulders and tri's at the gym and home now till work starts again at 8pm


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening...

Anyone out there??


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening @Yumms.

Thought i would pop in to see what is happening.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Yumms.
> 
> Thought i would pop in to see what is happening.


Hows you MR??


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Hows you MR??[/QUOT
> 
> Not to bad thanks. How is it going with yourself?


----------



## Northern Lass

Good thanks just doing a bit of editing


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Good thanks just doing a bit of editing


You posting it up tonight?


----------



## Northern Lass

I'm hoping so.... :blush:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I'm hoping so.... :blush:


Let us know when you post it.

how is your OH doing?


----------



## hometrainer

evening all


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening @hometrainer

You busy as ever mate?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Let us know when you post it.
> 
> how is your OH doing?


He's doing ok, the treatment is working but he looks ever so frail bless him. He's eating like a horse but still loosing weight, it's like the food he is eating, is feeding the cancer,


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @hometrainer
> 
> You busy as ever mate?


i am mate clam before the storm i think just thought i would pop in and say hi to everyone before i get crackin.Hows you ?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> He's doing ok, the treatment is working but he looks ever so frail bless him. He's eating like a horse but still loosing weight, it's like the food he is eating, is feeding the cancer,


That is good that the treatment is working. Glad to hear he is eating well too. I wish him all the strength in the world for his battle. Respect to him.


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i am mate clam before the storm i think just thought i would pop in and say hi to everyone before i get crackin.Hows you ?


Saturday nite storm LOL.

I am not to bad thanks mate.

How did the session go?


----------



## hometrainer

it went well i don't normally like training two body parts at once but did feel it afterwards


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> it went well i don't normally like training two body parts at once but did feel it afterwards


Sometimes it is good to shake things up a bit. Keeps the body guessing.


----------



## Northern Lass

Here is a bit of 'Yorkshire' for you all.. :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Love the new hair. Gr8 accent hun.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Oooowhooo everybody! Hope everyone's gooood


----------



## dt36

Yumms said:


> Here is a bit of 'Yorkshire' for you all.. :lol:


Love it. Well done Yumms...


----------



## latblaster

@Yumms

Mmmm nice looking lass.


----------



## Northern Lass

latblaster said:


> @Yumms
> 
> Mmmm nice looking lass.


hardly lol

but thanks for your kind comment.


----------



## latblaster

Great vdo Yumms...will you post some more? :bounce:


----------



## Northern Lass

latblaster said:


> Great vdo Yumms...will you post some more? :bounce:


Part 2 will be coming soon..


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening everyone...


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Evening everyone...


Evening ! how are you?


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Evening ! how are you?


Good thanks... got challenged by a good friend of mine to do 19 chins... I couldn't manage them in one go but finished within 5 mins. I will upload the video tonight.

now I have completed my challenge , I now have to challenge some other people to do 20 chins.....:whistle:

How are you gresh?


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Good thanks... got challenged by a good friend of mine to do 19 chins... I couldn't manage them in one go but finished within 5 mins. I will upload the video tonight.
> 
> now I have completed my challenge , I now have to challenge some other people to do 20 chins.....:whistle:
> 
> How are you gresh?


Last lot of chins I did, I managed about 5, but that's because I've been advised to drop to the floor and then pull myself up as I don't have much headroom above the bar...

Am fine ta ... done very little today other some washing and hoovering! ... had venison in red wine tonight ... not very struck!


----------



## Skye666

Evening all..

@Yumms ..:thumbup1:re vid....... but u do know u being Yorkshire lass I might have to fight ya..I'm all Lancashire lass! Lol


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Evening all..
> 
> @Yumms ..:thumbup1:re vid....... but u do know u being Yorkshire lass I might have to fight ya..I'm all Lancashire lass! Lol


Oh no, the war of the roses 

Forever WHITE :laugh:


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Last lot of chins I did, I managed about 5, but that's because I've been advised to drop to the floor and then pull myself up as I don't have much headroom above the bar...
> 
> Am fine ta ... done very little today other some washing and hoovering! ... had venison in red wine tonight ... not very struck!


sounds lovely... not had venison in a while.. 

I had a sunday chicken roast yummmy... and now I am looking forward to my chili beef later


----------



## mrssalvatore

Look what I made (please don't hate me lol)!

Homemade chocolate tart hmmmm

Was amazing


----------



## dt36

Yumms said:


> Good thanks... got challenged by a good friend of mine to do 19 chins... I couldn't manage them in one go but finished within 5 mins. I will upload the video tonight.
> 
> now I have completed my challenge , I now have to challenge some other people to do 20 chins.....:whistle:
> 
> How are you gresh?


Well done on the chins, Yumms.

My lad gave me a challenge the other week, but I can't complete it yet. He can though the git and he laughs at me doing it. It's called the Sally Up Sally Down challenge. Song is called Flower, by Moby which I found on the Gone in 60 seconds album.

Sorry I can't link it here, but I'm on my phone. Go on YouTube and type in Sally Up Sally Down Push Up Challenge.

I'm going to take this with me to rugby training next Friday morning and set it up similar to the youtube bid of the Dragons Martial Arts Class.

Let us know how you find it and if you get a chance, could you link it up for the thread please? My old head can't figure it out on these new fangled phones you see...


----------



## Northern Lass

dt36 said:


> Well done on the chins, Yumms.
> 
> My lad gave me a challenge the other week, but I can't complete it yet. He can though the git and he laughs at me doing it. It's called the Sally Up Sally Down challenge. Song is called Flower, by Moby which I found on the Gone in 60 seconds album.
> 
> Sorry I can't link it here, but I'm on my phone. Go on YouTube and type in Sally Up Sally Down Push Up Challenge.
> 
> I'm going to take this with me to rugby training next Friday morning and set it up similar to the youtube bid of the Dragons Martial Arts Class.
> 
> Let us know how you find it and if you get a chance, could you link it up for the thread please? My old head can't figure it out on these new fangled phones you see...


I'll check it out , ta


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Oh no, the war of the roses
> 
> Forever WHITE :laugh:


Right yumms....WAR.... :devil2:


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Look what I made (please don't hate me lol)!
> 
> Homemade chocolate tart hmmmm
> 
> Was amazing


Homemade?? U sure miss....homemaaaaaade u say????? Anyway get that **** out of here lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Homemade?? U sure miss....homemaaaaaade u say????? Anyway get that **** out of here lol


All home made apart from the sweet pastry case


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Homemade?? U sure miss....homemaaaaaade u say????? Anyway get that **** out of here lol


I have to agree with skye!

My appetite has rapidly increased today..


----------



## mrssalvatore

Yumms said:


> I have to agree with skye!
> 
> My appetite has rapidly increased today..


Sorry ladies

Will leave with a slapped wrist!


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> All home made apart from the sweet pastry case


See....apart from...they do thus on dinner date it's homemade apart from....u can't put any more pics up unless the sweet pastry case is bloody homemade!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> See....apart from...they do thus on dinner date it's homemade apart from....u can't put any more pics up unless the sweet pastry case is bloody homemade!!!


I made the chocolate tart bit 

Sad now


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> I made the chocolate tart bit
> 
> Sad now


Ok ok don't blubber on me....il let u off for the chocolate tart bit. ( but isn't that melting chocolate in a pan) 1 star for effort


----------



## Northern Lass

Hows the diet going @Skye666?


----------



## Skye666

Yumms said:


> Hows the diet going @Skye666?


It's ok, only 4 meals a day now as opposed to 6 .....reduced at the orders of the physio not the coach as bizarre as it sounds lol Feeling rubbish about training tho this the 3rd week no leg training.


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> It's ok, only 4 meals a day now as opposed to 6 .....reduced at the orders of the physio not the coach as bizarre as it sounds lol Feeling rubbish about training tho this the 3rd week no leg training.


You'll be back training legs in no time..


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Ok ok don't blubber on me....il let u off for the chocolate tart bit. ( but isn't that melting chocolate in a pan) 1 star for effort


No no no

It's a very delicate process of egg whites liquid glucose warm cream and chocolate it's all very complex

I have the recipe if you like it 

Heheh

I have wet tissues everywhere now


----------



## raptordog

Still hope for us oldies yet lol...... :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Still hope for us oldies yet lol...... :thumb:


Reps for sharing this ... there's hope for me yet! (I've 14 years to go!)


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> No no no
> 
> It's a very delicate process of egg whites liquid glucose warm cream and chocolate it's all very complex
> 
> I have the recipe if you like it
> 
> Heheh
> 
> I have wet tissues everywhere now


Lol..so much effort...


----------



## Double J

Evening All 

Was gonna post a pic of the chicken curry I made earlier but don't think I'll risk it for fear of someone claiming its' a takeaway :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Double J said:


> Evening All
> 
> Was gonna post a pic of the chicken curry I made earlier but don't think I'll risk it for fear of someone claiming its' a takeaway :lol:


Skye has got big pastys on! Nasty pastys lol

Am going before she gives me a virtual slap


----------



## Skye666

Double J said:


> Evening All
> 
> Was gonna post a pic of the chicken curry I made earlier but don't think I'll risk it for fear of someone claiming its' a takeaway :lol:


I believe it was prob......A TAKEAWAY :gun_bandana:


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Skye has got big pastys on! Nasty pastys lol
> 
> Am going before she gives me a virtual slap


Bend over miss ...........


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Bend over miss ...........


Ooooooh


----------



## Skye666

Evening all

So what **** food has everyone eaten today...mrssalvatore don't even talk about a lemon and lime, jam puff treacle tart strawberry mooooouse shortcake pie .....that u made apart from the pastry! Lol


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> So what **** food has everyone eaten today...mrssalvatore don't even talk about a lemon and lime, jam puff treacle tart strawberry mooooouse shortcake pie .....that u made apart from the pastry! Lol


Fish and chips


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Fish and chips


Oh greshie..I love the smell of fish and chips..but. A moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips...can't have that can we.


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Oh greshie..I love the smell of fish and chips..but. A moment on the lips a lifetime on the hips...can't have that can we.


can't we? :whistling:


----------



## Northern Lass

Fish and chips, Not on


----------



## Greshie

Yumms said:


> Fish and chips, Not on


But........ but..... I needed comfort food today ................... really :crying: :surrender: :laugh:


----------



## hometrainer

4x chicken spuds and veg 3 shredded wheat an a protein shake and another shake before bed time


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> So what **** food has everyone eaten today...mrssalvatore don't even talk about a lemon and lime, jam puff treacle tart strawberry mooooouse shortcake pie .....that u made apart from the pastry! Lol


Chocolate spread on toast with bananas hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> can't we? :whistling:


Well us ladies certainly can't...I think for men hips and thighs are not an issue.....but fish and chips on the belly..no u can't have that.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Chocolate spread on toast with bananas hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


Lol.....biatchhhhhhh


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> 4x chicken spuds and veg 3 shredded wheat an a protein shake and another shake before bed time


Bloody hell did u eat enough? Lol


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Bloody hell did u eat enough? Lol


200grms spuds and 150grms of turkey each meal


----------



## dt36

@Yumms have you tried the Sally Up Sally Down yet?


----------



## dt36

Just had a Muscletech strawberry shake and it's gritty as a my ice cream when I dropped it as a kid on Porthcawl beach. It was on offer, so I thought big brand, should be good... My ar3e...


----------



## Northern Lass

dt36 said:


> @Yumms have you tried the Sally Up Sally Down yet?


Not had chance yet to look on YouTube yet


----------



## hometrainer

evening my fellow oldies how are we all today ?


----------



## Skye666

'Bring Sally up....bring Sally down'...la la la la la la laaaaaa.....I love the tune! And iv done it..it's a biatchhhh.

Evening chaps  how is all

I plastered a wall....i see why it's better if a man does this job lol...urghh


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> 'Bring Sally up....bring Sally down'...la la la la la la laaaaaa.....I love the tune! And iv done it..it's a biatchhhh.
> 
> Evening chaps  how is all
> 
> I plastered a wall....i see why it's better if a man does this job lol...urghh


No mess i hope ?


----------



## Greshie

hometrainer said:


> evening my fellow oldies how are we all today ?


knackered


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> 'Bring Sally up....bring Sally down'...la la la la la la laaaaaa.....I love the tune! And iv done it..it's a biatchhhh.
> 
> Evening chaps  how is all
> 
> I plastered a wall....i see why it's better if a man does this job lol...urghh


I plastered a wall once ...... and found an embossed wallpaper was useful afterwards :whistling:


----------



## hometrainer

work or training Greshie


----------



## Greshie

hometrainer said:


> work or training Greshie


work unfortunately, five and a half hours of deadly boredom followed by one and a half hours of hecticness at the end of the afternoon


----------



## hometrainer

not so good then i for once find myself on top of work for a change there is normally something that goes pear shaped last minute


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> No mess i hope ?


Well I used that pre mixed stuff which was great...but then today sanding it down left mess ..I needed someone here to clean up after me lol


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Well I used that pre mixed stuff which was great...but then today sanding it down left mess ..I needed someone here to clean up after me lol


it does make an unholy mess i bought myself a sander that i can hook up to the hoover .poor you i don't envy you clearing the dust up


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening All. Hope you are all well?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening All. Hope you are all well?


Evening everyone...

I'm good Andy thanks, just a little tired but I'm good and you?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Evening All. Hope you are all well?


psyching myself up for a workout session .........


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Evening everyone...
> 
> I'm good Andy thanks, just a little tired but I'm good and you?


Time to chill then @Yumms

A bit ****ed off to be honest as not been able to train this week due to my gout flaring up. But on the bright side seems to be getting better know so can back to it next week.


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> psyching myself up for a workout session .........


how is training going @Greshie? How is that new m/c of yours?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Hey andy

We thought you had vanished.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> how is training going @Greshie? How is that new m/c of yours?


Training going well Andy though is quite intense ... new m/c is fine though I am not hammering it yet!

Hope you are well too


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Hey andy
> 
> We thought you had vanished.


Hey @mrssalvatore no I'm still here hun 

How are you?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @mrssalvatore no I'm still here hun
> 
> How are you?


Tired!!

Kids been off all week inbetween sanding the banister!

I am very very very shattered 

How is you??


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Training going well Andy though is quite intense ... new m/c is fine though I am not hammering it yet!
> 
> Hope you are well too


Just going to have a look at your journal mate.

I hope to be back in the gym next week mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Tired!!
> 
> Kids been off all week inbetween sanding the banister!
> 
> I am very very very shattered
> 
> How is you??


That is one bitch of a job isn't it. So time consuming.

Not a good week but getting better now thanks.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> That is one bitch of a job isn't it. So time consuming.
> 
> Not a good week but getting better now thanks.


Oh no nothing to bad I hope ?

Yes it's a Cnut to put it politely!!!

Two weeks in and it doesn't look like I've made a dint yet  x


----------



## Greshie

mrssalvatore said:


> Tired!!
> 
> Kids been off all week inbetween* sanding the banister*!
> 
> I am very very very shattered
> 
> How is you??


You know how to live Mrs S !


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Oh no nothing to bad I hope ?
> 
> Yes it's a Cnut to put it politely!!!
> 
> Two weeks in and it doesn't look like I've made a dint yet  x


It must be one of the most time consuming DIY jobs going. I hated doing ours.

Nothing bad really. Just had a flare up of gout which i haven't had in ages. On the mend now thou.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Time to chill then @Yumms
> 
> A bit ****ed off to be honest as not been able to train this week due to my gout flaring up. But on the bright side seems to be getting better know so can back to it next week.


I'm sorry to hear that andy... is there anything you can do for gout?


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I'm sorry to hear that andy... is there anything you can do for gout?


Oh yeah I am on medication. There was a problem with my prescription so didn't have any for a few days hence why it flared up. Hey Ho got it know so all will be good.


----------



## hackskii

Cherry juice is said to be good for Gout.


----------



## andyhuggins

hackskii said:


> Cherry juice is said to be good for Gout.


Thanks @hackskii Worth looking into


----------



## Northern Lass

I found out I have an intolerance to bloody AVOCADO!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> I found out I have an intolerance to bloody AVOCADO!!


Stupid question. How do you know that?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Stupid question. How do you know that?


You know how I suffered all last week in agony with my stomach. Well it was those little buggers. I've stopped eating them and feel much better, apparently its quite common.


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> You know how I suffered all last week in agony with my stomach. Well it was those little buggers. I've stopped eating them and feel much better, apparently its quite common.


Didn't know it was common. Well at least you know why you felt like that and can now avoid them.


----------



## hackskii

Any allergy if it is food allergies will tear the tummy up.

I am allergic to tree nuts, and not all my life, just the last couple of years.

When I eat avocado, it immediately makes me feel upset in my stomach, and that is too bad because I have an avocado tree in my back yard.

Back to Gout, consider bicarbonate of soda a remedy, and alkaline water, not all fair well, but it will raise the bodies pH, and some may or may not benefit.

Have a look on the web for that.


----------



## andyhuggins

Thank you @hackskii that is some great info.


----------



## Skye666

Morning everyone!

I'm sooooo excited off to the hospital today to find out the sex of my grandchild..( I'm predicting a girl) I think it's crap they want to find out spoils things but hey ho.....modern technology and all that malarkey.

Blew my diet out the window yesterday when I had 1 and half glass of wine and...embarrassingly was pished..lol I'm so lightweight see how male company can be a bad influence!!! But I'm back on a serious diet Monday after speaking to coach, changing up my training to better suit the injury and she's suggested fitness model category and that I can still be ready for May...in the words of pharell.....HAPPYYYYY 

How's the clan?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> I'm sooooo excited off to the hospital today to find out the sex of my grandchild..( I'm predicting a girl) I think it's crap they want to find out spoils things but hey ho.....modern technology and all that malarkey.
> 
> Blew my diet out the window yesterday when I had 1 and half glass of wine and...embarrassingly was pished..lol I'm so lightweight see how male company can be a bad influence!!! But I'm back on a serious diet Monday after speaking to coach, changing up my training to better suit the injury and she's suggested fitness model category and that I can still be ready for May...in the words of pharell.....HAPPYYYYY
> 
> How's the clan?


Up for swim lessons! Oh the joys

Ooooh you will tell us all the sex ! It's a need!! Hehe


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Up for swim lessons! Oh the joys
> 
> Ooooh you will tell us all the sex ! It's a need!! Hehe


Oh the swim lessons on Saturday morning remember that well lol....

I will indeed....


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Oh the swim lessons on Saturday morning remember that well lol....
> 
> I will indeed....


Three lots this morning

As we said we would all go swimming after

:-/ kill me now  lol


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Three lots this morning
> 
> As we said we would all go swimming after
> 
> :-/ kill me now  lol


Lol..ewwww noooooo ...not so bad if it's warm pool but it's all the dressed undressed where's my sock bending down banging ya ass in the tiny locker trying not slip on wet floor when half asleep..nah that's a **** option.

Ps nice avi....nice back..but I'm like no top on?? :whistling: swivel girl :bounce:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Lol..ewwww noooooo ...not so bad if it's warm pool but it's all the dressed undressed where's my sock bending down banging ya ass in the tiny locker trying not slip on wet floor when half asleep..nah that's a **** option.
> 
> Ps nice avi....nice back..but I'm like no top on?? :whistling: swivel girl :bounce:


lol it be fine it's only the back if it was boobies then it would be different. lol


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks @hackskii Worth looking into


it needs to be tart cherry though, montmorency


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening All.

Hope you are all having a good one?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening All.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good one?


Hey Andy!!

I'm good thanks. My daughters birthday tomorrow


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Evening All.
> 
> Hope you are all having a good one?


I've been baking again










Key lime pie

And yes Made everything lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> Hey Andy!!
> 
> I'm good thanks. My daughters birthday tomorrow


How old is she going to be?


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> I've been baking again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key lime pie
> 
> And yes Made everything lol


OMG that looks delicshhhhhhhh :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> I've been baking again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key lime pie
> 
> And yes Made everything lol


That looks delish 



andyhuggins said:


> How old is she going to be?


1... its her first birthday hehe bless her


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> That looks delish
> 
> 1... its her first birthday hehe bless her


AHH bless her. Got anything planned?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> AHH bless her. Got anything planned?


We're going to my mums for some Birthday cake etc... but I'm not having any  -such dedication :laugh:


----------



## Greshie

mrssalvatore said:


> I've been baking again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key lime pie
> 
> And yes Made everything lol


Love key lime pie :drool:


----------



## andyhuggins

Yumms said:


> We're going to my mums for some Birthday cake etc... but I'm not having any  -such dedication :laugh:


I will have your slice then :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greshie said:


> Love key lime pie :drool:


Skye's gonna kill me lol


----------



## hometrainer

Have your selves a great weekend whatever your all up to


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Have your selves a great weekend whatever your all up to


Hope u have a good one too mate.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Hope u have a good one too mate.


thanks mate i did get to pop down the coast to Felixstowe today for lunch with Mrs HT it was a lovely day in my part of the world ,and made a nice change from just sitting on the sofa watching TV.and i had a good shoulder blast down the gym after work so its all good.

hows the world with you Andy


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> thanks mate i did get to pop down the coast to Felixstowe today for lunch with Mrs HT it was a lovely day in my part of the world ,and made a nice change from just sitting on the sofa watching TV.and i had a good shoulder blast down the gym after work so its all good.
> 
> hows the world with you Andy


Getting better mate thanks. Didn't train this week due to a gout flare up but it seems to be getting better now. So hope to be in the gym on monday. funnily enough me mrs AH and my youngest went to the coast today and had a nice chilled lunch and a walk. Then they hit the shops for a bit :lol:


----------



## hometrainer

Her son had gone to his dads for the day so it was nice with just the two of us we sat by the River Deben and i thought 900 years ago Vikings sailed up this River no mean feat really but i expect the people of Woodbridge who were on the wrong end of it didnt think so at the time


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Her son had gone to his dads for the day so it was nice with just the two of us we sat by the River Deben and i thought 900 years ago Vikings sailed up this River no mean feat really but i expect the people of Woodbridge who were on the wrong end of it didnt think so at the time


Sounds to me like you had a nice chilled time mate. We all need that every now and again.


----------



## hometrainer

it was just nice to get out and have no phone calls or the young one moaning at his mum


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> it was just nice to get out and have no phone calls or the young one moaning at his mum


Agreed mate. Sometimes it is just good to enjoy the silence for once.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> I've been baking again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key lime pie
> 
> And yes Made everything lol


Made everything......bollox did ya...lol


----------



## Skye666

Good evening

ITS A GIRL  . Happy!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening @Skye666 A GIRL That will be epic.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Made everything......bollox did ya...lol


Apart from the steel plate 

And congratulations


----------



## latblaster

hometrainer said:


> thanks mate i did get to pop down the coast to *Felixstowe *today for lunch with Mrs HT it was a lovely day in my part of the world ,and made a nice change from just sitting on the sofa watching TV.and i had a good shoulder blast down the gym after work so its all good.
> 
> hows the world with you Andy


A very long time ago I lived in Felixstowe...that was another life though, it seems.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Skye666 A GIRL That will be epic.


It will Andy!

Hope ur well


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Apart from the steel plate
> 
> And congratulations


Apart from.....lol. Nah I'm kidding looks nice.

Thanks!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> It will Andy!
> 
> Hope ur well


Yeah I am getting on with things thanks. How are you now?


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening guys. How are you all today?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Evening guys. How are you all today?


Dreadful

Have had the worst stomach pains imaginable over the past 4 days 

So fed up now

How's you mr?


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Dreadful
> 
> Have had the worst stomach pains imaginable over the past 4 days
> 
> So fed up now
> 
> How's you mr?


OMG lady that is terrible :sad: Any ideas as to why?

I am much better thanks.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Dreadful
> 
> Have had the worst stomach pains imaginable over the past 4 days
> 
> So fed up now
> 
> How's you mr?


Have u been eating ur home cooking lol


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening guys. How are you all today?


Even g...not bad thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Even g...not bad thanks :thumbup1:


how is the injury now @Skye666?


----------



## raptordog

mrssalvatore said:


> I've been baking again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Key lime pie
> 
> And yes Made everything lol


That looks like a mighty fine piece of pie..... :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

raptordog said:


> That looks like a mighty fine piece of pie..... :thumbup1:


We've had ten helpings and there is still half left....

It's gonna go foreverrrrrrr


----------



## raptordog

mrssalvatore said:


> We've had ten helpings and there is still half left....
> 
> It's gonna go foreverrrrrrr


You mite be onto something there.... :thumb:

Would they travel well with parcel-force....and do you take PayPal......


----------



## mrssalvatore

raptordog said:


> You mite be onto something there.... :thumb:
> 
> Would they travel well with parcel-force....and do you take PayPal......


Yes and yes lol


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> how is the injury now @Skye666?


Still pretty bad Andy really physio says months to repair and even then not 100% ...I mean improved in that I can walk normal now but pain in leg still and no lower body training another month or so even then only light???even upper body weight has had to be light heavy creates pressure in abdomen and irritates nerve sooooooooo it's slow. Ur I'm back in gym upper body lightweight and bit of steady cardio. How's ur prep coming on?


----------



## raptordog

Do you do a gift wrapped service.....was thinking of ordering one for myself and another

for @Skye666.....


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Still pretty bad Andy really physio says months to repair and even then not 100% ...I mean improved in that I can walk normal now but pain in leg still and no lower body training another month or so even then only light???even upper body weight has had to be light heavy creates pressure in abdomen and irritates nerve sooooooooo it's slow. Ur I'm back in gym upper body lightweight and bit of steady cardio. How's ur prep coming on?


I am really sorry to hear that @Skye666 sounds like it will take you a long time to get back to full fitness. Good for you thou for getting back in the gym and cracking on.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I am really sorry to hear that @Skye666 sounds like it will take you a long time to get back to full fitness. Good for you thou for getting back in the gym and cracking on.


Arrrr it's ok **** happens as they say lol put me back abit but u know I'm sure there's a reason somewhere amongst the pain!

@rapturedog thanks lol ur too kind :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

However......I'm getting a saggy ****! Mehhhhhh don't like that


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Still pretty bad Andy really physio says months to repair and even then not 100% ...I mean improved in that I can walk normal now but pain in leg still and no lower body training another month or so even then only light???even upper body weight has had to be light heavy creates pressure in abdomen and irritates nerve sooooooooo it's slow. Ur I'm back in gym upper body lightweight and bit of steady cardio. How's ur prep coming on?


that's rubbish. sorry to hear it.


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> that's rubbish. sorry to hear it.


Improving slowly dirk...just annoying when ur used to just doing ya thing...how's u


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Improving slowly dirk...just annoying when ur used to just doing ya thing...how's u


Oh, you know...  bit up and down the last week, but nothing I can't handle.


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Oh, you know...  bit up and down the last week, but nothing I can't handle.


Get on the up dirk..it's all about the up 

Morning all.....it's so sunny here I wanna get the bikini on......ok it's freezing but the suns out and the sun makes me :bounce:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Get on the up dirk..it's all about the up
> 
> Morning all.....it's so sunny here I wanna get the bikini on......ok it's freezing but the suns out and the sun makes me :bounce:


I think a bit of sun at this time of year makes everyone!


----------



## dt36

It's sunny here to and have to agree it makes life so much easier. I've now finished work for the weekend and Missus DT is sat in Birmingham Airport waiting to fly out for 2 weeks. Wooh hooh...


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> It's sunny here to and have to agree it makes life so much easier. I've now finished work for the weekend and Missus DT is sat in Birmingham Airport waiting to fly out for 2 weeks. Wooh hooh...


Great stuff mate.....bet you have missed her....you two have fun..... :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

Damn what happened to this thread it's dying!!!!! Lol where is everyone


----------



## Greshie

I'm half asleep in front of the fire !


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Damn what happened to this thread it's dying!!!!! Lol where is everyone


I am here tonight @Skye666.


----------



## hometrainer

I'm here to but only for a short time as its work again shortly


----------



## Skye666

So quiet guys


----------



## Skye666

@Greshie in front of fire ...I hope ur not getting mottled legs!


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> @Greshie in front of fire ...I hope ur not getting mottled legs!


Nope lol I'm not sitting on top of it ... but trying not to doze off on the sofa ...

Have just revised and printed off my next training session which has woken me up slightly .... :yawn:


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all hope we are all having a great sunday its been a lazy one for me,and i waiting for Game of Thrones to start at 9m on sky


----------



## raptordog

You lot all moved into the retirement home and hung up the old sweaty training vests..... :lol:


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> You lot all moved into the retirement home and hung up the old sweaty training vests..... :lol:


No we are all too busy training? what is your excuse ?


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> No we are all too busy training? what is your excuse ?


Been laid up mate.... trapped nerve in the neck :sad:

Never felt pain like it, had back issues in the the past, having to come down stairs on my backside but

this is something else. Had it for a week now....just hoping it goes as quick as it came.... :whistling:


----------



## hometrainer

evening fellow oldies


----------



## Greshie

Evening !


----------



## hometrainer

Greshie said:


> Evening !


hows it going ?


----------



## Greshie

hometrainer said:


> hows it going ?


Ah just chilling ... been in Edinburgh today for a training course which was more interesting than I expected ..............


----------



## hometrainer

Greshie said:


> Ah just chilling ... been in Edinburgh today for a training course which was more interesting than I expected ..............


always good when things are better than you were hoping for


----------



## Greshie

hometrainer said:


> always good when things are better than you were hoping for


Yes indeed and I realised our HO was only a 20 minute walk or so from Waverley Station which was good and was able to pop in to one of our other shops for a nosey on the way between the two


----------



## dt36

What's going on with the training then people?

Just finished my session and the weekend now starts for me. Missus DT has gone back to the UK, so it's Billy no mates for another 6 weeks.

Bit of rugby training/coaching for me in the morning, but the season is about over now due to the heat.


----------



## hometrainer

I'm still training 5 times a week and have started cycling into work most mornings .have missed the odd day as i have had been busy with work and trying to sort out a few problems there


----------



## Skye666

Evening chaps..how's everyone? It's died in here god knows what happened?????? Where's yummy and andy ...

My training has only just really got reasonably back on par since this damn sciatic injury...last 2 wk managed to train legs but feel like a novice having to just take it easy and start from scratch...been dieting tho and tryng to be strict with that...spent last few weeks concentrating on upper body but now have tendinitis in elbow lol ffs!!! It's just a test .... It's just a test!


----------



## raptordog

Well two weeks off the gym has nearly killed me.....fingers crossed neck is on the mend

and planning starting back Monday..... :thumbup1:


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Evening chaps..how's everyone? It's died in here god knows what happened?????? Where's yummy and andy ...
> 
> My training has only just really got reasonably back on par since this damn sciatic injury...last 2 wk managed to train legs but feel like a novice having to just take it easy and start from scratch...been dieting tho and tryng to be strict with that...spent last few weeks concentrating on upper body but now have tendinitis in elbow lol ffs!!! It's just a test .... It's just a test!


theres always somethin hey glad your getting back on track


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Well two weeks off the gym has nearly killed me.....fingers crossed neck is on the mend
> 
> and planning starting back Monday..... :thumbup1:


Lol isn't it awful. Iv been the miserable cow from hell ....


----------



## hometrainer

I always look forward to the odd week off i have every few months then want to get back after a couple of days


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Lol isn't it awful. Iv been the miserable cow from hell ....


Tell me about it lol..... had the grumpy head on for the full two weeks, would not

mind if it was a little niggle like a cold or aching wrist or something....Id just get

on with it. But when its a major injury the virtually immobilisers you and you

know by training your only going to aggravate it and make matters worse its

so frustrating.

Then again I don't have to explain this to you..... sounds like you have been

getting dealt out your own unfair share of bad cards...glad your on the mend an

back at it...... :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Tell me about it lol..... had the grumpy head on for the full two weeks, would not
> 
> mind if it was a little niggle like a cold or aching wrist or something....Id just get
> 
> on with it. But when its a major injury the virtually immobilisers you and you
> 
> know by training your only going to aggravate it and make matters worse its
> 
> so frustrating.
> 
> Then again I don't have to explain this to you..... sounds like you have been
> 
> getting dealt out your own unfair share of bad cards...glad your on the mend an
> 
> back at it...... :thumb:


Yep know exactly what u mean being a nerve injury there's absolutely no way in the initial stages u can work with it..it's rest and that's it it's the worst thing iv ever had and iv had disc probs which take time but it's a pain u can u deal with and maybe sit in certain positions so it's easier dunno bout u but with this nerve issue it wasn't the case had some areas numb, some pins and needles but hideous pain all the time no matter what position I was in...is it getting easier for U?


----------



## Greshie

hometrainer said:


> I always look forward to the odd week off i have every few months then want to get back after a couple of days


I'm looking forward to a deload session shortly and may have a few days off as well to recharge .... training more or less every six days out of eight is quite intensive for an oldie like me!


----------



## hometrainer

Greshie said:


> I'm looking forward to a deload session shortly and may have a few days off as well to recharge .... training more or less every six days out of eight is quite intensive for an oldie like me!


I do five on two off which seems to work for me mostly and fits in around work etc .


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Yep know exactly what u mean being a nerve injury there's absolutely no way in the initial stages u can work with it..it's rest and that's it it's the worst thing iv ever had and iv had disc probs which take time but it's a pain u can u deal with and maybe sit in certain positions so it's easier dunno bout u but with this nerve issue it wasn't the case had some areas numb, some pins and needles but hideous pain all the time no matter what position I was in...is it getting easier for U?


Talk about taking the words right out of my mouth....could not have explained it better if I tried.... :thumbup1:

The worst thing I have had ever felt, immense stabbing pain in my neck so sharp that at times you actually

whimpered ( and the hard men can take the p*ss here but try it and see) made my shoulder cap numb at times

then the pins a needles down my arm, like someone had took a maker pen and drawn a line from my tricep

down the outer side all the way down to my little finger, my right arm sometimes broke out in spasms/ twitching

think this was through lose of feeling.

The other day the thing sort of twanged in my neck, the relief was better than a orgasm, the sharp stabbing pain

subsided and became a less intense more null ache. It was like a nerve had been caught round something then

suddenly snapped lose, it still hurts and is so sore but more manageable, at least I can find a comfortable position

that allows me to sleep.


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Talk about taking the words right out of my mouth....could not have explained it better if I tried.... :thumbup1:
> 
> The worst thing I have had ever felt, immense stabbing pain in my neck so sharp that at times you actually
> 
> whimpered ( and the hard men can take the p*ss here but try it and see) made my shoulder cap numb at times
> 
> then the pins a needles down my arm, like someone had took a maker pen and drawn a line from my tricep
> 
> down the outer side all the way down to my little finger, my right arm sometimes broke out in spasms/ twitching
> 
> think this was through lose of feeling.
> 
> The other day the thing sort of twanged in my neck, the relief was better than a orgasm, the sharp stabbing pain
> 
> subsided and became a less intense more null ache. It was like a nerve had been caught round something then
> 
> suddenly snapped lose, it still hurts and is so sore but more manageable, at least I can find a comfortable position
> 
> that allows me to sleep.


That sounds dreadful... glad to hear though things are improving :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Talk about taking the words right out of my mouth....could not have explained it better if I tried.... :thumbup1:
> 
> The worst thing I have had ever felt, immense stabbing pain in my neck so sharp that at times you actually
> 
> whimpered ( and the hard men can take the p*ss here but try it and see) made my shoulder cap numb at times
> 
> then the pins a needles down my arm, like someone had took a maker pen and drawn a line from my tricep
> 
> down the outer side all the way down to my little finger, my right arm sometimes broke out in spasms/ twitching
> 
> think this was through lose of feeling.
> 
> The other day the thing sort of twanged in my neck, the relief was better than a orgasm, the sharp stabbing pain
> 
> subsided and became a less intense more null ache. It was like a nerve had been caught round something then
> 
> suddenly snapped lose, it still hurts and is so sore but more manageable, at least I can find a comfortable position
> 
> that allows me to sleep.


Lol..yes!! Exactly the same just a different part of body...it's indescribable pain. People in the gym are looking me like iv gone mad coz I cannot do anything like I could on lower body day on legress on something stupid like 40 kg my right leg was twitching all over the place! So it's going to take a while..but it's made me nervous too now of doing it again coz I don't want that pain again hell no!!!!! I'm glad ur more comfortable now though.


----------



## hometrainer

I tore the cartilage in my knee a few years ago that was very painful at the time and a few weeks after my op i slipped on a wet floor and my knee went under me that made me scream i still get the odd twinge in it now i just make sure i strap it up well whenever i train legs


----------



## raptordog

Sure makes you wonder if the old clocks catching up with you at times...:no:

Had many injuries in younger year and always seemed to bounce bad from them.

But these days they seem to take longer to mend and even then can niggle you

for months or even years just to let you know they are still lurking there.:sad:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Sure makes you wonder if the old clocks catching up with you at times...:no:
> 
> Had many injuries in younger year and always seemed to bounce bad from them.
> 
> But these days they seem to take longer to mend and even then can niggle you
> 
> for months or even years just to let you know they are still lurking there.:sad:


The clock is catching us all mate.

Sometimes it is a case of stepping back and re-assessing your training and working around things.


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Sure makes you wonder if the old clocks catching up with you at times...:no:
> 
> Had many injuries in younger year and always seemed to bounce bad from them.
> 
> But these days they seem to take longer to mend and even then can niggle you
> 
> for months or even years just to let you know they are still lurking there.:sad:


My legs are weak,my back is bent and knackered,but i just rack pulled 280k for 2 reps....lol

It is all in the mind buddy,beleive and achieve....


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> My legs are weak,my back is bent and knackered,but i just rack pulled 280k for 2 reps....lol
> 
> It is all in the mind buddy*,beleive and achieve.*...


Good quote mate 

That was some epic lifting mate :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Talk about taking the words right out of my mouth....could not have explained it better if I tried.... :thumbup1:
> 
> The worst thing I have had ever felt, immense stabbing pain in my neck so sharp that at times you actually
> 
> whimpered ( and the hard men can take the p*ss here but try it and see) made my shoulder cap numb at times
> 
> then the pins a needles down my arm, like someone had took a maker pen and drawn a line from my tricep
> 
> down the outer side all the way down to my little finger, my right arm sometimes broke out in spasms/ twitching
> 
> think this was through lose of feeling.
> 
> The other day the thing sort of twanged in my neck, the relief was better than a orgasm, the sharp stabbing pain
> 
> subsided and became a less intense more null ache. It was like a nerve had been caught round something then
> 
> suddenly snapped lose, it still hurts and is so sore but more manageable, at least I can find a comfortable position
> 
> that allows me to sleep.


All we need is a good osteo to fix these set backs mate,think of them as mechanics,to fix the body,sending pos vibes right now dude...


----------



## musclemate

I turned 45 on Wed. So now I can participate in this thread officially. Lol


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> My legs are weak,my back is bent and knackered,but i just rack pulled 280k for 2 reps....lol
> 
> It is all in the mind buddy,beleive and achieve....


Well lets see mate... :thumbup1:

Back at it Monday and its the heavy season so lets see what I can break next lol..... :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

what a right bunch we are! I've had a shitty week with the meniere's - hardly been able to walk most of it. Ah well, nothing else for it. Red wine it is. Cheers everyone!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

musclemate said:


> I turned 45 on Wed. So now I can participate in this thread officially. Lol


welcome in mate. Take no notice. We're not usually all this ****ed. Caught us on a bad week


----------



## andyhuggins

musclemate said:


> I turned 45 on Wed. So now I can participate in this thread officially. Lol


Welcome mate.


----------



## biglbs

musclemate said:


> I turned 45 on Wed. So now I can participate in this thread officially. Lol


Welcome to wheel tappers and shunters mate..


----------



## raptordog

Dirk McQuickly said:


> what a right bunch we are! I've had a shitty week with the meniere's - hardly been able to walk most of it. Ah well, nothing else for it. Red wine it is. Cheers everyone!


So you rate the red wine as a painkiller Dirk....will have to give it a go mate.... :thumbup1:

To be honest I have not had a joint/ splif in a lot of years, never really got on with it, but

boy did I make a few crack last week..... funny how you can be in excruciating pain and still smile lol....:laugh:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Well lets see mate... :thumbup1:
> 
> Back at it Monday and its the heavy season so lets see what I can break next lol..... :lol:


That's the spirit....RECORD BREAKING:whistling: mg:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> So you rate the red wine as a painkiller Dirk....will have to give it a go mate.... :thumbup1:
> 
> To be honest I have not had a joint/ splif in a lot of years, never really got on with it, but
> 
> boy did I make a few crack last week..... funny how you can be in excruciating pain and still smile lol....:laugh:


That made me chuckle mate.


----------



## biglbs

Is this catching,i mean i haven't been in here in a while and i seem to be the o:lol:nly one...barring cancer of course ,who is well


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Is this catching,i mean i haven't been in here in a while and i seem to be the o:lol:nly one...barring cancer of course ,who is well


I hope not mate. Otherwise i'm off again :lol:


----------



## raptordog

musclemate said:


> I turned 45 on Wed. So now I can participate in this thread officially. Lol


Welcome to the old fcukers r uz buddy... :thumbup1:

You mite find it a bit different on here.....instead of what ratio of test/tren do I use or should I use a AI its more

like what percentage of body area is it safe to cover in deep heat/ best deals on corn plasters and why do I keep

dribbling p*ss after I have already been..... :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

raptordog said:


> So you rate the red wine as a painkiller Dirk....will have to give it a go mate.... :thumbup1:
> 
> To be honest I have not had a joint/ splif in a lot of years, never really got on with it, but
> 
> boy did I make a few crack last week..... funny how you can be in excruciating pain and still smile lol....:laugh:


I do rate it as a painkiller mate. Funnily enough, in the states medicinal cannabis is used for meniere's disease. I'm half interested, but tbh I haven't got the time to be stoned these days, so maybe I best leave it!


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Is this catching,i mean i haven't been in here in a while and i seem to be the o:lol:nly one...barring cancer of course ,who is well


Oh I think we are all well...just not able lol

Evening all


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> I turned 45 on Wed. So now I can participate in this thread officially. Lol


Hello and welcome


----------



## Greshie

musclemate said:


> I turned 45 on Wed. So now I can participate in this thread officially. Lol


welcome youngster !


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Is this catching,i mean i haven't been in here in a while and i seem to be the o:lol:nly one...barring cancer of course ,who is well


nope I'm fine too ... bar the odd twinge in my wrists every now and again


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Oh I think we are all well...just not able lol
> 
> Evening all


Evening @Skye666 and the rest of the +45er's.


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> Welcome to the old fcukers r uz buddy... :thumbup1:
> 
> You mite find it a bit different on here.....instead of what ratio of test/tren do I use or should I use a AI its more
> 
> like what percentage of body area is it safe to cover in deep heat/ best deals on corn plasters and why do I keep
> 
> dribbling p*ss after I have already been..... :lol:


speaking for yourself again I see ? :whistling:


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all


----------



## raptordog

Well first outing back went well.....neck held out and nothing fell off.... 

Round two tomorrow......bring it on..... :thumb:


----------



## Itsjayman02

Been a while for me on the oldie thread!!

Had my grandaughter isabella 7lbs on the 13th January

just recently seen a specialist over my back going for another mri scan in a month.

just planning things fir my wedding in august....off to mexico

then start on moving house in september. ..before my daughters wedding.

Still training on top of all this too haha


----------



## Daz51

Hi young guns.

New member and 52 in July so well qualified here I hope.

Plenty of aches and pains after falling off too many motorbikes and 20 years as a truck mechanic.

No spleen, right leg below knee amputee, nerve damaged right arm, very mild form of lukemia and struggle with depression, fat and fugly, so basically in good shape. :thumb:

Started out at school with a 'Bullworker', remember those?


----------



## dt36

I used to use my Uncle's Bullworker. He also had a spenby bar too.


----------



## hometrainer

there were some weird and wonderful things back then i had chest expanders which i caught my hand in still have the scar


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Daz51 said:


> Hi young guns.
> 
> New member and 52 in July so well qualified here I hope.
> 
> Plenty of aches and pains after falling off too many motorbikes and 20 years as a truck mechanic.
> 
> No spleen, right leg below knee amputee, nerve damaged right arm, very mild form of lukemia and struggle with depression, fat and fugly, so basically in good shape. :thumb:
> 
> Started out at school with a 'Bullworker', remember those?


welcome mate. You're in good company here


----------



## Daz51

Any one here reckon it would be a good idea to get my Testosterone checked?

Wondering if it would help my depression and my libido.

Don't feel I am missing out in the bedroom, I'm divorced and single anyway, but always used to be up for it.

Been thinking of seeing a 'Tom' but worried I might not be able to see it through.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Daz51 said:


> Any one here reckon it would be a good idea to get my Testosterone checked?
> 
> Wondering if it would help my depression and my libido.
> 
> Don't feel I am missing out in the bedroom, I'm divorced and single anyway, but always used to be up for it.
> 
> Been thinking of seeing a 'Tom' but worried I might not be able to see it through.


I don't think it would do any harm. However, i think your depression may more likely be the cause of your loss of libido, rather than low test causing depression and loss of libido. I'd be more likely to see someone about that. Or have you already?


----------



## hometrainer

Daz51 said:


> Any one here reckon it would be a good idea to get my Testosterone checked?
> 
> Wondering if it would help my depression and my libido.
> 
> Don't feel I am missing out in the bedroom, I'm divorced and single anyway, but always used to be up for it.
> 
> Been thinking of seeing a 'Tom' but worried I might not be able to see it through.


its prob not a low test problem but more of a mental one anxiety and depression can really knock you back in the bedroom department


----------



## Daz51

I had CBT last year and the councillor kept saying that I needed to be in a relationship to be happy.

He said I need to get out and socialise more and get fit.

After 25 years of marriage, the last few being fairly miserable, I'm not that keen to start seeing someone regularly again.

I'm doing far more now than I ever did, holidays, new Harley, work when I want, no one nagging me or wanting to know what I'm up to all the time.

That ****es me off more than anything, the fact that I should be jumping for joy, as a lot of guys are envious of my lifestyle.


----------



## hometrainer

Daz51 said:


> I had CBT last year and the councillor kept saying that I needed to be in a relationship to be happy.
> 
> He said I need to get out and socialise more and get fit.
> 
> After 25 years of marriage, the last few being fairly miserable, I'm not that keen to start seeing someone regularly again.
> 
> I'm doing far more now than I ever did, holidays, new Harley, work when I want, no one nagging me or wanting to know what I'm up to all the time.
> 
> That ****es me off more than anything, the fact that I should be jumping for joy, as a lot of guys are envious of my lifestyle.


in that case if you want to go on the odd one night stand then maybe try some Viagra


----------



## Daz51

hometrainer said:


> in that case if you want to go on the odd one night stand then maybe try some Viagra


Had crossed my mind.

I thought the TRT might help with my moobs and give me a lift.


----------



## hometrainer

Daz51 said:


> Had crossed my mind.
> 
> I thought the TRT might help with my moobs and give me a lift.


then i guess getting it checked will put your mind at rest and you can take it from there


----------



## Daz51

Thanks guy's.

I'll see what the doc says and report back.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

How many of you have got Journals up? I'm subscribed to Mingster's, Biglbs', Bestbefore1989's and Greshie's, but always keen to learn from others of our age.


----------



## andyhuggins

Daz51 said:


> Hi young guns.
> 
> New member and 52 in July so well qualified here I hope.
> 
> Plenty of aches and pains after falling off too many motorbikes and 20 years as a truck mechanic.
> 
> No spleen, right leg below knee amputee, nerve damaged right arm, very mild form of lukemia and struggle with depression, fat and fugly, so basically in good shape. :thumb:
> 
> Started out at school with a 'Bullworker', remember those?


Welcome mate


----------



## dt36

Dirk McQuickly said:


> How many of you have got Journals up? I'm subscribed to Mingster's, Biglbs', Bestbefore1989's and Greshie's, but always keen to learn from others of our age.


Not me. I just post my meanderings in here.

So...

Good cardiovascular session today. Touch rugby this morning for 30 mins ish. 4 quarters at 7 mins a time for water breaks due to the heat. Another hours cardiovascular early evening doing some Zombie 5k on the treadmill. Sounds a bit cheesy, but it's a really good programme. Should have stopped at 40 mins, but kept going for another 20.

Also went to the store later where they had an offer on supps. About £45 got me a large tub of Syntha 6, Muscle Pharmacy Cherry Amino 1 drink mix and 8 protein bars.


----------



## hometrainer

evening all


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Not me. I just post my meanderings in here.
> 
> So...
> 
> Good cardiovascular session today. Touch rugby this morning for 30 mins ish. 4 quarters at 7 mins a time for water breaks due to the heat. Another hours cardiovascular early evening doing some Zombie 5k on the treadmill. Sounds a bit cheesy, but it's a really good programme. Should have stopped at 40 mins, but kept going for another 20.
> 
> Also went to the store later where they had an offer on supps. About £45 got me a large tub of Syntha 6, Muscle Pharmacy Cherry Amino 1 drink mix and 8 protein bars.


Result mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> evening all


Evening mate.


----------



## raptordog

Evening boys and girls....


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Evening mate.


Evening Andy hows you


----------



## Greshie

Evening all .... 

Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend ...? I'm working tomorrow and am then out and about on Sunday!


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Evening boys and girls....


Evening @Raptor


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Evening Andy hows you


I am pretty good thanks mate. How are things with you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Evening all ....
> 
> Hope everyone is looking forward to the weekend ...? I'm working tomorrow and am then out and about on Sunday!


Evening @Greshie.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Raptor


Evening Andy...hope you and the family are all well mate... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Evening Andy...hope you and the family are all well mate... :thumb:


Yeah things are pretty good thanks mate. How are your injuries doing?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah things are pretty good thanks mate. How are your injuries doing?


Over two weeks laid up mate...but started back this week, everything is ok, just got a burning sensation in my neck

now, bit like a strong pump and slight numbness in my shoulder...but we are back in the game... :thumbup1:


----------



## hometrainer

Im good thanks no injury niggles to report training going well touch wood. even the club and bar has been a little bit busier over the last couple of weekends although there is a new venue opening up tonight so will see what happens there.all in all i cant complain


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Over two weeks laid up mate...but started back this week, everything is ok, just got a burning sensation in my neck
> 
> now, bit like a strong pump and slight numbness in my shoulder...but we are back in the game... :thumbup1:


Mate that was a serious lay off. I am glad to hear you are back in the game. Just take it easy mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Im good thanks no injury niggles to report training going well touch wood. even the club and bar has been a little bit busier over the last couple of weekends although there is a new venue opening up tonight so will see what happens there.all in all i cant complain


Nice to hear mate. I am sure you will weather the so called storm mate.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Nice to hear mate. I am sure you will weather the so called storm mate.


well the club i run is up for sale at the moment so what will come of that is any ones guess will be some new challenges along the way i'm sure


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> well the club i run is up for sale at the moment so what will come of that is any ones guess will be some new challenges along the way i'm sure


Ever thought of buying it yourself at all?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Ever thought of buying it yourself at all?


not for 450k i'm not .I have been thinking about leasing it which might be do able but i need to plan a bit more before i go to the bank cap in hand .

I would have to change the decor and do some other bits but its something i could do a bit at a time rather than having to shut down for a couple of months and have to spend money i wouldn't have


----------



## Skye666

Evening all

Raptordog glad to see that u are on the mend I know it feels great when u get be albeit small steps! Take it easy though eh...I'm now on 3 rd week bk training legs it's n where near the weight I was doing b4 but feels good to start lifting this battie off the floor lol

Hope everyone else is injury free


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> not for 450k i'm not .I have been thinking about leasing it which might be do able but i need to plan a bit more before i go to the bank cap in hand .
> 
> I would have to change the decor and do some other bits but its something i could do a bit at a time rather than having to shut down for a couple of months and have to spend money i wouldn't have


WOW that is some serious beans mate. I totally see your point.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Raptordog glad to see that u are on the mend I know it feels great when u get be albeit small steps! Take it easy though eh...I'm now on 3 rd week bk training legs it's n where near the weight I was doing b4 but feels good to start lifting this battie off the floor lol
> 
> Hope everyone else is injury free


Evening @Skye666


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Skye666


Hi andy hope ur ok


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hi andy hope ur ok


I a not to bad thanks @Skye666

How are your injuries coming on?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I a not to bad thanks @Skye666
> 
> How are your injuries coming on?


I'm ok ta not 100% but hell much better and really cautious now ..thinking of getting one of then inversion tables heard so much about them. Where's yumms theses days??


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I'm ok ta not 100% but hell much better and really cautious now ..thinking of getting one of then inversion tables heard so much about them. Where's yumms theses days??


I have heard some good things about them too. Very interesting.


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Raptordog glad to see that u are on the mend I know it feels great when u get be albeit small steps! Take it easy though eh...I'm now on 3 rd week bk training legs it's n where near the weight I was doing b4 but feels good to start lifting this battie off the floor lol
> 
> Hope everyone else is injury free


Thanks @Skye666 ....glad your on the mend too :thumbup1: ....like you say going nice and steady back into it, stricked form

and less weight till am sure I am in the clear. Don't want to push my luck.....


----------



## RichardBRiddick

Aye up people 

Been pointed over here by Dirk McQuickly as the place where us folk of a more experienced nature hang out.

Ex competitive BB-er of 25+ years ago, spent too much time in van and not enough in gym, now back training, and hurting. 

Be gentle I'm new to this forum stuff.


----------



## hometrainer

Evening


----------



## Greshie

Evening all !

Just had my new garage door installed today (finally) so feeling somewhat lighter in pocket ! and also rather weary after my legs session this afternoon which was a bit of a struggle even though it wasn't a full 5x5 ... waiting for my tea to digest then a shower and chill for the rest of the evening .... :yawn:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Evening all !
> 
> Just had my new garage door installed today (finally) so feeling somewhat lighter in pocket ! and also rather weary after my legs session this afternoon which was a bit of a struggle even though it wasn't a full 5x5 ... waiting for my tea to digest then a shower and chill for the rest of the evening .... :yawn:


just have your shower, hang about in your nacks for a while and tip yourself into a nice warm bed and sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep....tomorra's another day Gershwin...x


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> just have your shower, hang about in your nacks for a while and tip yourself into a nice warm bed and sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep....tomorra's another day Gershwin...x


Yup that is exactly what I am doing!


----------



## raptordog

Evening all..... :thumb:

Hope your all well.....


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

RichardBRiddick said:


> Aye up people
> 
> Been pointed over here by Dirk McQuickly as the place where us folk of a more experienced nature hang out.
> 
> Ex competitive BB-er of 25+ years ago, spent too much time in van and not enough in gym, now back training, and hurting.
> 
> Be gentle I'm new to this forum stuff.


the hurt's good though isn't it?


----------



## RichardBRiddick

Dirk McQuickly said:


> the hurt's good though isn't it?


yes mate it is, missed it if honest. However cardio, that I didn't miss, but need to do it for a while.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

RichardBRiddick said:


> yes mate it is, missed it if honest. However cardio, that I didn't miss, but need to do it for a while.


I've recently started doing tabata style conditioning as cardio at the end of my workout. Really effective and saves loads of time. Google it.


----------



## dt36

RichardBRiddick said:


> yes mate it is, missed it if honest. However cardio, that I didn't miss, but need to do it for a while.


I think the older we get the more we need to consider keeping cardio in our routine. No need to go daft on it, but definitely keep it in for health benefits.

I am now doing at least 45mins cardio every other day, with weights and 20mins cardio on the other days over the last 8 weeks.

Oddly enough, scale weight is up 2kg, and my BF% is definitely down along with my belt. I thought the scale would have gone down, but it's the opposite.

Definitely feeling fitter too and pulse is also lower and recovering quicker.


----------



## RichardBRiddick

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I've recently started doing tabata style conditioning as cardio at the end of my workout. Really effective and saves loads of time. Google it.


Thanks for this mate. I'll grab a look when back out of me van


----------



## andyhuggins

RichardBRiddick said:


> Aye up people
> 
> Been pointed over here by Dirk McQuickly as the place where us folk of a more experienced nature hang out.
> 
> Ex competitive BB-er of 25+ years ago, spent too much time in van and not enough in gym, now back training, and hurting.
> 
> Be gentle I'm new to this forum stuff.


Welcome mate


----------



## Skye666

Evening all

Hope everyone is ok......my lower body is feeling yikeeeeees from legs yesterday u know the feeling where ur gonna sit down but u know it's gonna hurt lol it's that today!! But all good so gar.

So what's everyone up to tonite??


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Hope everyone is ok......my lower body is feeling yikeeeeees from legs yesterday u know the feeling where ur gonna sit down but u know it's gonna hurt lol it's that today!! But all good so gar.
> 
> So what's everyone up to tonite??


Evening @Skye666 I take it your injuries are all healed now then?


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Hope everyone is ok......my lower body is feeling yikeeeeees from legs yesterday u know the feeling where ur gonna sit down but u know it's gonna hurt lol it's that today!! But all good so gar.
> 
> So what's everyone up to tonite??


Picking my best Pal up from Carlisle station later tonight - so we can have a good blether on the drive back ... other than that will look at Gardeners world and surf the net and listen to the radio


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Skye666 I take it your injuries are all healed now then?


Not completely andy it twinges but I have to work round it ...still on light weight compared to before but at least I'm able to train legs now!! Managed 120 leg press other day crap really. It hey ho....I don't wanna push it. Iv been eating good last 5 weeks or so still struggling with regular meals when I'm. Or hungry but again suck it up lol

How's things with u...still gonna compete?


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Picking my best Pal up from Carlisle station later tonight - so we can have a good blether on the drive back ... other than that will look at Gardeners world and surf the net and listen to the radio


So is he coming to stay with u Greshie??


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> So is he coming to stay with u Greshie??


overnight tonight, then he will go on to his parents tomorrow ...


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> overnight tonight, then he will go on to his parents tomorrow ...


Ohhhh a few bevvies on the cards then


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Ohhhh a few bevvies on the cards then


Undoubtedly he'll want a glass of wine ... or two!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Not completely andy it twinges but I have to work round it ...still on light weight compared to before but at least I'm able to train legs now!! Managed 120 leg press other day crap really. It hey ho....I don't wanna push it. Iv been eating good last 5 weeks or so still struggling with regular meals when I'm. Or hungry but again suck it up lol
> 
> How's things with u...still gonna compete?


Good to hear you are back training legs @Skye666 You are doing the sensible thing training light at the moment. Things have not been that good to be honest. So I will make my decision in the next week or so as to what I am going to do.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Good to hear you are back training legs @Skye666 You are doing the sensible thing training light at the moment. Things have not been that good to be honest. So I will make my decision in the next week or so as to what I am going to do.


Oh sorry to hear that andy....hope it works out ok for u


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Oh sorry to hear that andy....hope it works out ok for u


Thanks @skye66 much appreciated. R u still thinking of competing this year? Or will you do next year?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks @skye66 much appreciated. R u still thinking of competing this year? Or will you do next year?


Yes I'm still thinking this year the girl I'm working with is thinking end of May ..I don't feel confident at the moment in terms of

Being able to train at a level I would like to but she says it's possible and she's sorting the diet out which I guess plays the. Ingest part so fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yes I'm still thinking this year the girl I'm working with is thinking end of May ..I don't feel confident at the moment in terms of
> 
> Being able to train at a level I would like to but she says it's possible and she's sorting the diet out which I guess plays the. Ingest part so fingers crossed!!!!


Well if she says you are on track, then stick with her. We are our own worst enemies when it comes to being ready, believe me. I really hope you stand on stage this year as you have had a lot to contend with. My fingers are crossed for you


----------



## mark_star

ah evening Mr Huggins, good to see you


----------



## andyhuggins

AHHH evening Mr Star


----------



## mark_star

so come on how are you doing


----------



## andyhuggins

mark_star said:


> so come on how are you doing


Well things could be a lot better with my life at the moment to be honest. I am still training and have dropped to 96kg so not to bad on that aspect. How is your prep going my friend?


----------



## mark_star

andyhuggins said:


> Well things could be a lot better with my life at the moment to be honest. I am still training and have dropped to 96kg so not to bad on that aspect. How is your prep going my friend?


going well thanks, dropping BF slowly, getting a bit more hungry and still maintaining and even increasing some muscle. Hope things improve for you in the near future


----------



## hometrainer

evening all


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> evening all


Evening Mate.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Evening Mate.


hows it going Andy hope your okay ?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> hows it going Andy hope your okay ?


It has been a tough time to be honest mate. Hope all is good with the club and you and your's?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> It has been a tough time to be honest mate. Hope all is good with the club and you and your's?


Sorry to hear that hope things get better for you soon.works and the club is all good i have approached the owner to see if it might be possible to rent the place and see how it goes waiting for him to think it over


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Sorry to hear that hope things get better for you soon.works and the club is all good i have approached the owner to see if it might be possible to rent the place and see how it goes waiting for him to think it over


I am sure things will be good soon. Hope you get the chance to rent the place mate. That would be epic. Fingers crossed


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> I am sure things will be good soon. Hope you get the chance to rent the place mate. That would be epic. Fingers crossed


Thank you i'll let you know how it pans out but its early days yet


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Thank you i'll let you know how it pans out but its early days yet


Yes please keep me up to date mate.


----------



## biglbs

Have we all finaly croaked it in here then?


----------



## mark_star

:death:


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> Have we all finaly croaked it in here then?


I'm alive, but mostly checking in on phone which is a pain for typing.


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Have we all finaly croaked it in here then?


not quite yet.....


----------



## biglbs

mark_star said:


> :death:


Charmed:stupid:


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> I'm alive, but mostly checking in on phone which is a pain for typing.





Greshie said:


> not quite yet.....


Thank God for that ,though humour has left some i see:lol:

How is everyone these days,still fighting hard to keep it up i hope


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> Thank God for that ,though humour has left some i see:lol:
> 
> How is everyone these days,still fighting hard to keep it up i hope


pottering along ... actually potting up in the greenhouse this afternoon whilst waiting for my cordless hedge trimmer to charge ... but have given up on it and came back in doors .. the hedge can wait another day!


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> Thank God for that ,though humour has left some i see:lol:
> 
> How is everyone these days,still fighting hard to keep it up i hope


All is good Mate and plodding on.

Done a body test 8 weeks ago in new gym and did a repeat this week. Test showed me up by 2kg and a loss of 5% body fat. Well pleased with the results as I've been training hard basically 7 days a week.

Had a giggle at the PT who did the test when he asked for the routine and diet.


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> All is good Mate and plodding on.
> 
> Done a body test 8 weeks ago in new gym and did a repeat this week. Test showed me up by 2kg and a loss of 5% body fat. Well pleased with the results as I've been training hard basically 7 days a week.
> 
> Had a giggle at the PT who did the test when he asked for the routine and diet.


That is awsome buddy,top marks right there!


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Have we all finaly croaked it in here then?


Cough cough nooooooo :bounce:


----------



## hometrainer

i just checked i'm still alive


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening my fellow iron workers. How are you all?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening my fellow iron workers. How are you all?


Evening andy...all good thanks had some fab weather in the south so can't complain! How's u?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening andy...all good thanks had some fab weather in the south so can't complain! How's u?


Yeah I have been loving the sun too, makes a change. I am feeling better thanks @Skye666 . How are your injuries coming along?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I have been loving the sun too, makes a change. I am feeling better thanks @Skye666 . How are your injuries coming along?


Yh feeling better thanks..glad u are too :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

You are looking tight in your avi @Skye666 congrats


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> You are looking tight in your avi @Skye666 congrats


Thanks andy been trying get the food in hard but better than it was struggle with all fish tho I just think it's not something il ever like so I ditched it lol...


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Thanks andy been trying get the food in hard but better than it was struggle with all fish tho I just think it's not something il ever like so I ditched it lol...


So what did you put in instead of fish? @Skye666 If it dosent suit you then you are better off finding an alternative.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> So what did you put in instead of fish? @Skye666 If it dosent suit you then you are better off finding an alternative.


Just stick to meat..I just can't back the fish urghhhhhhh


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> You are looking tight in your avi @Skye666 congrats


Seconded, fair play. Working hard.


----------



## roadwarrior

Skye666 said:


> Just stick to meat..I just can't back the fish urghhhhhhh


I'm not a great fish love either. I stick to chicken mainly. I love your new avatar.


----------



## Skye666

Thanks chaps...I was saying to someone I'm conscious of starting to look too skinny it's something I always have to watch I know some women love the idea of dropping weight but for me with a small frame it can look crap! I'm aiming for the fit/ athletic look eventually. @roadwarrior it just makes me gag no matter what I do it it's vile..tuna cod haddock plaice any of it yuk :thumbdown:


----------



## Skye666

Evening all how is everyone?


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Evening all how is everyone?


tired ! how's you?


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Evening all how is everyone?


Fine thank you.....and yourself


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> tired ! how's you?


I'm good thanks Greshie was leg day so bit achey but apart from that fine...wish I got tired I never feel tired takes ages to get to sleep.


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Fine thank you.....and yourself


Yh good thanks... It's got quiet in here hasn't it


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Yh good thanks... It's got quiet in here hasn't it


It sure has....where is Andy these days....he usually stalks the fire and gets the posts flowing 

Been really busy with work commitments of late...add training on top of that...then there is the new GF lol


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> I'm good thanks Greshie was leg day so bit achey but apart from that fine...wish I got tired I never feel tired takes ages to get to sleep.


I slept badly on Saturday night and then then dozed off again on my return from Lunch yesterday and never really woke up again!, ended up with a niggling headache and yawning my head off !


----------



## dt36

Training for myself has been going well, but diet is getting hit by meetings and customer training courses. I have to arrange their meals and dining out, so am ending up eating with them a lot. Not so bad in the workplace, as I can eat my own food, but hard work in a hotel or restaurant smuggling your own food in. Menus are OK, but buffets are the pain.


----------



## hometrainer

Afternoon my fellow Oldies Hope your all keeping okay .Its a busy week for me with Easter and extra nights at the club this week starting tomorrow with a massive carpet cleaning session.Training is going well diets a bit up and down Mostly eating clean though


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening fellow oldies. How is it going for you all?


----------



## gearchange

I think it all going well thanks


----------



## andyhuggins

That doesn't sound to positive mate tbh.


----------



## andyhuggins

Seems like there seems to be an echo in here. Oh well


----------



## Nuts

Evening all I made it to the + yesterday as in the 45 + and turned 46 currently on a massive eat clean regime been on it since Jan 6 and all going well. Playing around with some carb cycling, loading and intermittent fasting. Determined to lose that old fat around the organ area, it's tough but happening. The hardest part being to maintain mass at the same time which makes it a long process, thinking of competing before I hit 50!


----------



## andyhuggins

Welcome mate. I am sure you will do well with your goals. IMO have a go at competing as you never know what may happen until you try it. I was a late starter myself.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Where's yumms gone


----------



## Nuts

andyhuggins said:


> Welcome mate. I am sure you will do well with your goals. IMO have a go at competing as you never know what may happen until you try it. I was a late starter myself.


Cheers Andy, I think my biggest achievement would be to actually get on stage that must be pretty scary first time!


----------



## andyhuggins

@mrssalvatore I have seen her on youtube Apperently now into powerlifting etc.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> I have seen her on youtube Apperently now into powerlifting etc.


  I want yumms back


----------



## andyhuggins

Nuts60 said:


> Cheers Andy, I think my biggest achievement would be to actually get on stage that must be pretty scary first time!


Very true mate. Once you are on stage you forget your worries. IMO I would commit and go for it mate however long it takes.


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all hope your all keeping okay


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> I want yumms back


I think certain things really hurt her TBH. So I don't think she will be back.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> I think certain things really hurt her TBH. So I don't think she will be back.


Bastards!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Evening all hope your all keeping okay


Hey big man nice to hear from you.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Bastards!!!


Lets not go there hun. How are you doing?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Hey big man nice to hear from you.


And you to mate hows things


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Lets not go there hun. How are you doing?


Annoyed!!! I want yumms back. !!!!

Am very tired!!

How's youuuuu


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> And you to mate hows things


Things are good at the moment mate. managed to drop some BF so feeling ok at the moment.



mrssalvatore said:


> Annoyed!!! I want yumms back. !!!!
> 
> Am very tired!!
> 
> How's youuuuu


Yeah don't we all hun. I may contact her on YT and see what she says.

Why are you tired any reason?

I am good at the moment sweetie.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Things are good at the moment mate. managed to drop some BF so feeling ok at the moment.
> 
> Yeah don't we all hun. I may contact her on YT and see what she says.
> 
> Why are you tired any reason?
> 
> I am good at the moment sweetie.


Been travelling for 5+ hours. :-/

Yes!! You must.

If I inbox you my email addy will you pass it on to her for me?!


----------



## hometrainer

I am going to see if i can drop a bit of fat through the summer then try and keep on top of it .well done to you though mate


----------



## eezy1

mrssalvatore said:


> Been travelling for 5+ hours. :-/
> 
> Yes!! You must.
> 
> If I inbox you my email addy will you pass it on to her for me?!


ur over 45 aswell? :confused1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

eezy1 said:


> ur over 45 aswell? :confused1:


It's not the law to be 45 or you can't post.

I've been posting in here quite a while actually.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Been travelling for 5+ hours. :-/
> 
> Yes!! You must.
> 
> If I inbox you my email addy will you pass it on to her for me?!


Of course i will sweetheart. I can only try for you


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Of course i will sweetheart. I can only try for you


Thank you.  inbox heading your way


----------



## hometrainer

Andy please pass on my best to yumms as well hope to catch up again soon i have to go work now one night down three more left roll on 4,am Monday morning so i can have a rest


----------



## Greshie

Yumms hasn't been posting on Strengthforums for a while either, and that doesn't get the [email protected] that's posted on here so it's possible life is just getting in the way, and also as Andy says she has got more in to powerlifting so Strengthforums would be a more appropriate place for her to keep a journal...


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I am going to see if i can drop a bit of fat through the summer then try and keep on top of it .well done to you though mate


I am sure you can do that mate. With the determination you have got.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greshie said:


> Yumms hasn't been posting on Strengthforums for a while either, and that doesn't get the [email protected] that's posted on here so it's possible life is just getting in the way, and also as Andy says she has got more in to powerlifting so Strengthforums would be a more appropriate place for her to keep a journal...


Ahh right thanks gresh

Hopefully andy can pass on my email and I'll hear from her.

Bless her heart fantastic lass!!


----------



## Greshie

mrssalvatore said:


> Ahh right thanks gresh
> 
> Hopefully andy can pass on my email and I'll hear from her.
> 
> Bless her heart fantastic lass!!


Yes I like her too, and the transformation she achieved in such a relatively short time shows real determination especially given all the stuff going on with her son and husband, can't be easy!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greshie said:


> Yes I like her too, and the transformation she achieved in such a relatively short time shows real determination especially given all the stuff going on with her son and husband, can't be easy!


It's a shame she left.

But can fully understand why!

There is only a few normal ones on here lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Job done guys :thumb:


----------



## John J Rambo

Hi all, will be 45 later this year. Been into lifting tho since I was 14 when I got my first set of weights and a bull worker (remember them?)

Used to go down to the old market stalls on a Saturday morning and there was a guy who sold 2nd hand copies of all the US body building magazines so we all used to buy one each and share them around. My heroes were Platz, Franco, Paris, Sergio, Mentzer. Never really took to Arnie, not into loud mouths.

Over the years tried to keep up with training but things come along and get in the way. Then 6 years back had a kid and all training went out the window. Little boy was sick for 2 years so depression came along as did weight gain and crap food and lots of booze and then came along child #2. I'd let myself go big time.

Then about 18 months back I was sat in a bar next to Dwight Yorke (ex Man Utd striker) and he looked in incredible shape. He totally inspired me to hit the gym and since then I haven't looked back. I'm now in the best shape of my life.

Train 5 days a week and eat clean. A year back I went to see a lifestyle Doctor. He did a ton of tests and bloods and recommended I start a low dose of Test and try HGH so I did. I still use HGH and have run a couple of Test e cycles at 500mg p/w. Needless to say the wife is over the moon. Ive gone from someone who barely showed an interest in sex to a raging bull. I'm happy with the size I am now so just want to maintain it now and keep the fat off. It's bloody hard tho as I only need to look at a pizza and I gain a kilo!


----------



## mrssalvatore

John J Rambo said:


> Hi all, will be 45 later this year. Been into lifting tho since I was 14 when I got my first set of weights and a bull worker (remember them?)
> 
> Used to go down to the old market stalls on a Saturday morning and there was a guy who sold 2nd hand copies of all the US body building magazines so we all used to buy one each and share them around. My heroes were Platz, Franco, Paris, Sergio, Mentzer. Never really took to Arnie, not into loud mouths.
> 
> Over the years tried to keep up with training but things come along and get in the way. Then 6 years back had a kid and all training went out the window. Little boy was sick for 2 years so depression came along as did weight gain and crap food and lots of booze and then came along child #2. I'd let myself go big time.
> 
> Then about 18 months back I was sat in a bar next to Dwight Yorke (ex Man Utd striker) and he looked in incredible shape. He totally inspired me to hit the gym and since then I haven't looked back. I'm now in the best shape of my life.
> 
> Train 5 days a week and eat clean. A year back I went to see a lifestyle Doctor. He did a ton of tests and bloods and recommended I start a low dose of Test and try HGH so I did. I still use HGH and have run a couple of Test e cycles at 500mg p/w. Needless to say the wife is over the moon. Ive gone from someone who barely showed an interest in sex to a raging bull. I'm happy with the size I am now so just want to maintain it now and keep the fat off. It's bloody hard tho as I only need to look at a pizza and I gain a kilo!


Welcome to the thread.


----------



## andyhuggins

Welcome to the dinosaur thread mate LOL


----------



## andyhuggins

So how many 45+ers are still out there. Lets have a shout out?

@andyhuggins in


----------



## andyhuggins

BUMP


----------



## Kazza61

I'm nearly 53. Been training all my life. Fit and strong but never gained the muscle I thought / hoped I would! For some strange reason though, even at this age, I still think if I just switch to this or that routine, or eat a particular food etc it'll all change and big results are just around the corner. Unfortunately my ability to gain fat, far exceeds my ability to gain muscle these days....


----------



## andyhuggins

Kazza61 said:


> I'm nearly 53. Been training all my life. Fit and strong but never gained the muscle I thought / hoped I would! For some strange reason though, even at this age, I still think if I just switch to this or that routine, or eat a particular food etc it'll all change and big results are just around the corner. Unfortunately my ability to gain fat, far exceeds my ability to gain muscle these days....


Welcome mate. We have all been there and they dont work TBH. It is a case of dedication and commitment tbh.


----------



## Kazza61

Kazza61 said:


> I'm nearly 53. Been training all my life. Fit and strong but never gained the muscle I thought / hoped I would! For some strange reason though, even at this age, I still think if I just switch to this or that routine, or eat a particular food etc it'll all change and big results are just around the corner. Unfortunately my ability to gain fat, far exceeds my ability to gain muscle these days....


PS. I am totally convinced I will be training until I die!


----------



## andyhuggins

Kazza61 said:


> PS. I am totally convinced I will be training until I die!


But are you dedicated and committed towards it?


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> So how many 45+ers are still out there. Lets have a shout out?
> 
> @andyhuggins in


Anymore before I bow out?


----------



## andyhuggins

BUMP


----------



## andyhuggins

Well Ladies and Gentlemen I m OUT.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Well Ladies and Gentlemen I m OUT.


Where you going


----------



## Kazza61

andyhuggins said:


> But are you dedicated and committed towards it?


I think training pretty much non stop for nearly 40 years answers that question.


----------



## graham58

i wonder who is the oldest person on here still training hard,and whats your stats


----------



## John J Rambo

There's a guy in my gym who must be mid 50's and he's in incredible shape. Put's most of the young lads to shame. He probably trains the hardest out of everyone in there.

Does anyone watch the CT Fletcher videos on youtube? He's a monster at 54 years young!


----------



## Greshie

graham58 said:


> i wonder who is the oldest person on here still training hard,and whats your stats


I'm 1957 vintage but have only been training for 3 years and one of those was messed up with injury so I'm still feeble............


----------



## graham58

Greshie said:


> I'm 1957 vintage but have only been training for 3 years and one of those was messed up with injury so I'm still feeble............


so that makes you 57 right,any one else


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> I'm 1957 vintage but have only been training for 3 years and one of those was messed up with injury so I'm still feeble............


You are NOT feeble.....shurrup!


----------



## andyhuggins

I am only 51 so @Greshie beats me.


----------



## Greshie

graham58 said:


> so that makes you 57 right,any one else


Fifty Six and a Half ACTUALLY ............... :laugh:


----------



## hometrainer

Greshie said:


> Fifty Six and a Half ACTUALLY ............... :laugh:


That half makes all the difference i'll be 53 in a couple of months still lifting five days a week


----------



## Northern Lass

hey oldies !


----------



## mrssalvatore

Northern Lass said:


> hey oldies !


HIP HIP HURRRRRRRRRAYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey lady. Long time no-see.


----------



## Northern Lass

It has been a while


----------



## mrssalvatore

Northern Lass said:


> It has been a while


To longa while.


----------



## hometrainer

Hi northern lass


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> To longa while.


I have been humming and arghhing about coming back for quite some time.


----------



## Northern Lass

hometrainer said:


> Hi northern lass


Hey Home, its yumms. How are you?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Northern Lass said:


> I have been humming and arghhing about coming back for quite some time.


You deserve to be here missy and don't let no-one tell you any different or me and Skye will beat them up!!!


----------



## hometrainer

Northern Lass said:


> Hey Home, its yumms. How are you?


i know welcome back you .i'm good thanks glad your back,I have to go put me work head on now and get me siht together i'll catch you all another time

hope you all enjoy Easter whatever your doing i have our bank holiday onsie party to do should be a full house


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i know welcome back you .i'm good thanks glad your back,I have to go put me work head on now and get me siht together i'll catch you all another time
> 
> hope you all enjoy Easter whatever your doing i have our bank holiday onsie party to do should be a full house


Hope you have a full house mate :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

hometrainer said:


> i know welcome back you .i'm good thanks glad your back,I have to go put me work head on now and get me siht together i'll catch you all another time
> 
> hope you all enjoy Easter whatever your doing i have our bank holiday onsie party to do should be a full house


Have a nice Easter!...

Onsie party sounds awesome.


----------



## Northern Lass

mrssalvatore said:


> You deserve to be here missy and don't let no-one tell you any different or me and Skye will beat them up!!!


Thanks


----------



## Skye666

Helloooooooo

Iv been having a read... @Greshie u old git...he he :whistling:

Hello to all...andy where's ya pic gone :confused1:

Yummy, Yumms, northern lass ( jeez woman stick to one name us oldies have poor memory lol) welcome back..hope all good with ur fella and family..I don't know what happened but mrssalvatore right send us in if u get hassle..I have the sharpest tongue when required and mrs s well she's just evil lol. Glad ur back though.


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Helloooooooo
> 
> Iv been having a read... @Greshie u old git...he he :whistling:
> 
> Hello to all...andy where's ya pic gone :confused1:
> 
> Yummy, Yumms, northern lass ( jeez woman stick to one name us oldies have poor memory lol) welcome back..hope all good with ur fella and family..I don't know what happened but mrssalvatore right send us in if u get hassle..I have the sharpest tongue when required and mrs s well she's just evil lol. Glad ur back though.


Bless you. Thanks. 

Family is doing good My OH is half in remission which is all good but the bad news is my daughter is getting assessed for Autism. She has very bad development delay, they have also said she may have hypermobility which is double joints. Onwards and upwards...as they say.

As for training I have been hard at it, it's in my blood now but I have been training in more a powerlifting style. I am actually a part of a Powerlifting Club and these guys have been helping me a lot with form etc... Might be competing in June but we'll see. I have also been running a lot ( Cardio ) but I am actually enjoying it. Got a few 10K's lined up and maybe next year a marathon who knows.

That's me... hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Helloooooooo
> 
> Iv been having a read... @Greshie u old git...he he :whistling:
> 
> Hello to all...andy where's ya pic gone :confused1:
> 
> Yummy, Yumms, northern lass ( jeez woman stick to one name us oldies have poor memory lol) welcome back..hope all good with ur fella and family..I don't know what happened but mrssalvatore right send us in if u get hassle..I have the sharpest tongue when required and mrs s well she's just evil lol. Glad ur back though.


Hey, I'm not evil...am just a b1tch hahahah


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> Bless you. Thanks.
> 
> Family is doing good My OH is half in remission which is all good but the bad news is my daughter is getting assessed for Autism. She has very bad development delay, they have also said she may have hypermobility which is double joints. Onwards and upwards...as they say.
> 
> As for training I have been hard at it, it's in my blood now but I have been training in more a powerlifting style. I am actually a part of a Powerlifting Club and these guys have been helping me a lot with form etc... Might be competing in June but we'll see. I have also been running a lot ( Cardio ) but I am actually enjoying it. Got a few 10K's lined up and maybe next year a marathon who knows.
> 
> That's me... hope everyone else is doing well


Wow that's fab news..now go back a few posts a while ago when I asked why u don't compete in power lifting and u said u prefer be I said I see u doing that!!! Not to freak u out but I get this often but it's usually when I'm sat with ppl happy to see it works through the net too lol ..wow.

Autism not so bad Hun depends where on the scale really ..

Glad all is ok and u look great on avi weight has just fallen off u. Well done.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Hey, I'm not evil...am just a b1tch hahahah


Lol ..nah ur not..or maybe as and when


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Lol ..nah ur not..or maybe as and when


  damn damn and damn must try harder lol


----------



## graham58

well so far i,m in the top 2 of the old farts club with 56 years


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> well so far i,m in the top 2 of the old farts club with 56 years


Yep..but one wiff of stale **** and ur out.


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Wow that's fab news..now go back a few posts a while ago when I asked why u don't compete in power lifting and u said u prefer be I said I see u doing that!!! Not to freak u out but I get this often but it's usually when I'm sat with ppl happy to see it works through the net too lol ..wow.
> 
> Autism not so bad Hun depends where on the scale really ..
> 
> Glad all is ok and u look great on avi weight has just fallen off u. Well done.


Yes you were right hun. I should have listened to you 

My son has quite severe autism at the moment and he doesn't talk and cognitive delay but there is still time yet for slight improvement as he's only 2

sorry for putting a downer on things.

are you still competing?


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Yep..but one wiff of stale **** and ur out.


no only do that after my pint of ale and me bag of crisps,after the legion,bladders not the same these days


----------



## Northern Lass

graham58 said:


> no only do that after my pint of ale and me bag of crisps,after the legion,bladders not the same these days


Your avatar :lol:

Cheered me up


----------



## graham58

Northern Lass said:


> Your avatar :lol:
> 
> Cheered me up


yes ,but that was taken before i put the weight on


----------



## Greshie

Northern Lass said:


> hey oldies !


Hey oop lass good to see you back  x


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Hey oop lass good to see you back  x


Nice to be back  how are you Mr ?


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Helloooooooo
> 
> Iv been having a read... @Greshie u old git...he he :whistling:
> 
> Hello to all...andy where's ya pic gone :confused1:
> 
> Yummy, Yumms, northern lass ( jeez woman stick to one name us oldies have poor memory lol) welcome back..hope all good with ur fella and family..I don't know what happened but mrssalvatore right send us in if u get hassle..I have the sharpest tongue when required and mrs s well she's just evil lol. Glad ur back though.


Oi less of the Old thankyou .... git yes ... but old I'm not admitting to !


----------



## Greshie

Northern Lass said:


> Nice to be back  how are you Mr ?


Not bad ta ... still training and working as hard as I can


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Not bad ta ... still training and working as hard as I can


Awesome ! That's what I like to hear


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey all you fellow young at heart people. Hope you are having a good Easter?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Hey all you fellow young at heart people. Hope you are having a good Easter?


Happy easter.. A lot of chocolate has been demolished in our house.


----------



## andyhuggins

Just treat it like a cheat meal hun  :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

So what do you guys want to talk about tonight then?


----------



## Northern Lass

How's your training going andy?


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> How's your training going andy?


Not as well as i would like tbh. But saying that still lowering the weight and bf.


----------



## andyhuggins

Anyone train at a real old skool gym?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> So what do you guys want to talk about tonight then?


so nice to see the evenings drawing out .... it's just dusk up here ................


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> Yes you were right hun. I should have listened to you
> 
> My son has quite severe autism at the moment and he doesn't talk and cognitive delay but there is still time yet for slight improvement as he's only 2
> 
> sorry for putting a downer on things.
> 
> are you still competing?


Yes u should naughty girl I'm old we are wise when old lol but still I'm glad ur doing that I think u will do really well at it.

Yh he's still young yet...but still I know for some it may sound weird but I believe that kids with autism are preparing for the future :thumbup1: won't divulge coz I know some just won't get it ...but dot worry about him too much kids with autism go on to achieve great things and when he wants to talk he will just coz there's some chart that some geek came up with that says children should speak at this point and be this tall at this point it's rubbish..kids are very individual.

Yes competing in 4 weeks...gulp!


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> so nice to see the evenings drawing out .... it's just dusk up here ................


Love seeing the longer days.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yes u should naughty girl I'm old we are wise when old lol but still I'm glad ur doing that I think u will do really well at it.
> 
> Yh he's still young yet...but still I know for some it may sound weird but I believe that kids with autism are preparing for the future :thumbup1: won't divulge coz I know some just won't get it ...but dot worry about him too much kids with autism go on to achieve great things and when he wants to talk he will just coz there's some chart that some geek came up with that says children should speak at this point and be this tall at this point it's rubbish..kids are very individual.
> 
> Yes competing in 4 weeks...gulp!


Good words @Skye666


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Yes u should naughty girl I'm old we are wise when old lol but still I'm glad ur doing that I think u will do really well at it.
> 
> Yh he's still young yet...but still I know for some it may sound weird but I believe that kids with autism are preparing for the future :thumbup1: won't divulge coz I know some just won't get it ...but dot worry about him too much kids with autism go on to achieve great things and when he wants to talk he will just coz there's some chart that some geek came up with that says children should speak at this point and be this tall at this point it's rubbish..kids are very individual.
> 
> Yes competing in 4 weeks...gulp!


I understand what your saying . Can I PM u Hun?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Anyone train at a real old skool gym?


No but I was talking about these today..my gym is a big commercial gym it won't allow any bigger weights than 50 kg if u make too much noise ( not that I do! ) but guys who grunt get told off and chalk for the hands is banned tut tut...back in the day I remember spit and sawdust gyms where u had rust on ya gloves from the equipment and bottom of the trainers was covered in chalk coz it got used a lot it was all over the floor....hence no carpets lol. How things change.


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> I understand what your saying . Can I PM u Hun?


Yes course


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> No but I was talking about these today..my gym is a big commercial gym it won't allow any bigger weights than 50 kg if u make too much noise ( not that I do! ) but guys who grunt get told off and chalk for the hands is banned tut tut...back in the day I remember spit and sawdust gyms where u had rust on ya gloves from the equipment and bottom of the trainers was covered in chalk coz it got used a lot it was all over the floor....hence no carpets lol. How things change.


Good grief! surely there must be a spit and sawdust somewhere near you? I wouldn't set foot in anything else if I didn't have a home gym where I can use chalk and clatter the weights and grunt as much as I like


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> No but I was talking about these today..my gym is a big commercial gym it won't allow any bigger weights than 50 kg if u make too much noise ( not that I do! ) but guys who grunt get told off and chalk for the hands is banned tut tut...back in the day I remember spit and sawdust gyms where u had rust on ya gloves from the equipment and bottom of the trainers was covered in chalk coz it got used a lot it was all over the floor....hence no carpets lol. How things change.


OMG i love those gyms.


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Good grief! surely there must be a spit and sawdust somewhere near you? I wouldn't set foot in anything else if I didn't have a home gym where I can use chalk and clatter the weights and grunt as much as I like


I wish mate.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Turned my shed around yesterday, took me ages, you should of seen the sweat pouring off me, worse than any workout,really felt all of my 51 years


----------



## andyhuggins

Good for you mate.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> I wish mate.


There's a spit and sawdust gym my Boss goes to which I will join when and if I outgrow my home set up

even though I'll be the smallest bloke there !


----------



## andyhuggins

If i had one around her i would defo join it mate.


----------



## Northern Lass

Theres plenty up north


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all

quick hello from me before its opening the club time again


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Theres plenty up north


Lucky you. **** all down here :no:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> I wish mate.


My Gym is pretty old school as gyms go love it there


----------



## andyhuggins

Alright mate :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> My Gym is pretty old school as gyms go love it there


Lucky bastard.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Lucky bastard.


there are a couple around a couple of guys i used to compete with opened up gyms and they have a bit more of an understanding of a gym not just banks of treadmills and bikes


----------



## hometrainer

o well time once again to warm up the amps turn on the lights and do some work roll on 4.am and a lie in - in the morning


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> there are a couple around a couple of guys i used to compete with opened up gyms and they have a bit more of an understanding of a gym not just banks of treadmills and bikes


I wish mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> o well time once again to warm up the amps turn on the lights and do some work roll on 4.am and a lie in - in the morning


Hope you have a good night mate. C U soon.


----------



## andyhuggins

anymore 45+ers out there?


----------



## andyhuggins

BUMP


----------



## andyhuggins

Oh well nite all.


----------



## RichardBRiddick

Afternoon all. Been away working for few weeks for extra brass, back now. Will be starting my journal this week, make sure I do it proper though. Training and diet, then people can let me know how much its all moved on since I were on stage. 

Hope everyone in here is good, and enjoyed the bank holiday. I put a leg of lamb on the BBQ it was right nice, let it cook slow for about 6 hours. Had load of family and friends round, great day. But blurry at the end though.


----------



## Greshie

RichardBRiddick said:


> Afternoon all. Been away working for few weeks for extra brass, back now. Will be starting my journal this week, make sure I do it proper though. Training and diet, then people can let me know how much its all moved on since I were on stage.
> 
> Hope everyone in here is good, and enjoyed the bank holiday. I put a leg of lamb on the BBQ it was right nice, let it cook slow for about 6 hours. Had load of family and friends round, great day. But blurry at the end though.


make sure you provide a link to your journal ... us oldies need to stick together !


----------



## dt36

Well I bunked off my gym(cardio) session tonight. Was working outdoors today doing some fault awareness training and software updates to some technicians and forgot my hat this morning. Think the sun was a bit too much for a snowflake like me, as head was thumping earlier.

Will have to make up for it tomorrow by some additional cardio after my weights session.


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all


----------



## Greshie

hometrainer said:


> Evening all


Evening


----------



## hometrainer

Greshie said:


> Evening


Hi Greshie hows things


----------



## Greshie

hometrainer said:


> Hi Greshie hows things


Not bad ta! just finished work for 8 days and looking forward to the rest, shame the weather has broken


----------



## RichardBRiddick

Greshie said:


> make sure you provide a link to your journal ... us oldies need to stick together !


I will do mate, and your right we need to stick together.


----------



## Blacky

andyhuggins said:


> anymore 45+ers out there?


New to the forum, so hello all! I'm 51 been training for 18 months and entered my first power lifting comp a couple of weeks ago. Loved it and planning to do a couple more before end of year.


----------



## richgearguy

Blacky said:


> New to the forum, so hello all! I'm 51 been training for 18 months and entered my first power lifting comp a couple of weeks ago. Loved it and planning to do a couple more before end of year.


Welcome! I've been training for 3 years after a 30 year hiatus. I turn 50 in two months and have been trying to regain my 18 year old physique


----------



## Blacky

richgearguy said:


> Welcome! I've been training for 3 years after a 30 year hiatus. I turn 50 in two months and have been trying to regain my 18 year old physique


Lol good luck with that! I've given up worrying about my physique as I can't pull anymore and the wife gets angry when I try.

That's why I do the powerlifting. I'm trying to get down to 83kg for next comp.


----------



## Greshie

richgearguy said:


> Welcome! I've been training for 3 years after a 30 year hiatus. I turn 50 in two months and have been trying to regain my 18 year old physique





Blacky said:


> New to the forum, so hello all! I'm 51 been training for 18 months and entered my first power lifting comp a couple of weeks ago. Loved it and planning to do a couple more before end of year.


Welcome guys!  and well done @Blacky with the powerlifting !


----------



## raptordog

Looks like we have recruited a few more new oldies to the thread...welcome :thumb:

Sure you will be right at home.....a lot of friendly genuine guys and gals on here......


----------



## graham58

richgearguy said:


> Welcome! I've been training for 3 years after a 30 year hiatus. I turn 50 in two months and have been trying to regain my 18 year old physique


as we all are lol,good luck


----------



## andyhuggins

Welcome @richgearguy and @Blacky nice to see some more "young at heart" guys.


----------



## Skye666

Evening chaps and ladies 

How is everyone this fine weekend...I'm counting down the days now and literally bricking it!!! I'm abit all over the place too dropping carbs dosnt half make ya weird  on tues no more tea coffee oats dairy and water up to 6 litres GULP! Bikini is being made as we spk get to try on tomoz, tan booked, struggling to find the shoes coz I don't wanna pay silly prices but might go with something else and jump the bandwagon stripper shoe! That's my quick catch up........off out tonite and guess who's driving lol....booooooo no wine. Sulk.

Hope ur all well


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening chaps and ladies
> 
> How is everyone this fine weekend...I'm counting down the days now and literally bricking it!!! I'm abit all over the place too dropping carbs dosnt half make ya weird  on tues no more tea coffee oats dairy and water up to 6 litres GULP! Bikini is being made as we spk get to try on tomoz, tan booked, struggling to find the shoes coz I don't wanna pay silly prices but might go with something else and jump the bandwagon stripper shoe! That's my quick catch up........off out tonite and guess who's driving lol....booooooo no wine. Sulk.
> 
> Hope ur all well


Sounds like things are going well @Skye666 How long now?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like things are going well @Skye666 How long now?


10 days ....don't know bout going well I'm abit all over the place I keep thinking I prob won't go I don't feel like I look ok blah blah but hopefully it will be fine. How's u andy


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> 10 days ....don't know bout going well I'm abit all over the place I keep thinking I prob won't go I don't feel like I look ok blah blah but hopefully it will be fine. How's u andy


10 DAYS no wonder you feel like that. It is quite natural to get all the doubting feelings. Just hang in there lady don't crumble now. I know how you feel though with all the water etc it is not easy. Enjoy tonight


----------



## Northern Lass

Hey all


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> 10 days ....don't know bout going well I'm abit all over the place I keep thinking I prob won't go I don't feel like I look ok blah blah but hopefully it will be fine. How's u andy


After all this aggrevation of diet etc you'd better go otherwise we'll all come down and drag you there !


----------



## Greshie

Northern Lass said:


> Hey all


Evening !


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Evening !


How's you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Hey all


Hey sweetie 



Greshie said:


> After all this aggrevation of diet etc you'd better go otherwise we'll all come down and drag you there !


Well said @Greshie 



Greshie said:


> Evening !


Evening mate


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Hey sweetie
> 
> Well said @Greshie
> 
> Evening mate


How r you ?


----------



## Greshie

Northern Lass said:


> How's you?


Not bad ta! enjoyed a couple of nice days in the garden, but now the weather has turned  and I have another 5 days off before I'm back to work on the 1st May ....

Training is plodding along as ever too!


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Not bad ta! enjoyed a couple of nice days in the garden, but now the weather has turned  and I have another 5 days off before I'm back to work on the 1st May ....
> 
> Training is plodding along as ever too!


Nice break that mate  Weather is rubbish here too. Just going to drop into your journal mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> How r you ?


How are you hun?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> How are you hun?


Ok


----------



## andyhuggins

@Greshie good work in your journal mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Ok


That says it all sweetie.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> 10 days ....don't know bout going well I'm abit all over the place I keep thinking I prob won't go I don't feel like I look ok blah blah but hopefully it will be fine. How's u andy


Smash it Skye. You've done the hard work and deserve your day.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Smash it Skye. You've done the hard work and deserve your day.


Couldn't agree more mate. Hows it going?


----------



## dt36

Going well, Andy. How are you?

Had a belting workout tonight. Just finished finished my tuna and sweet potato, now settled down on the settee watching Inkheart.

I am in Basingstoke for a week in July, Mate. We'll have to get a session sorted...


----------



## Northern Lass

dt36 said:


> Smash it Skye. You've done the hard work and deserve your day.


Ditto


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Going well, Andy. How are you?
> 
> Had a belting workout tonight. Just finished finished my tuna and sweet potato, now settled down on the settee watching Inkheart.
> 
> I am in Basingstoke for a week in July, Mate. We'll have to get a session sorted...


Sounds like things are going well mate. Always good when you have an epic session. You still cutting?

Hey that would be GREAT mate actually meet face to face train and get a bite to eat :thumb:


----------



## dt36

Not so much cutting, just eating cleaner and keeping my cardio more consistent. However, I am now up 2 kilos on the scale and down 5% BF over an 8 week period, so somethings going in the right direction.

Will be good to get a session and some food, Mate. Will sort something out closer to the time, definitely.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Not so much cutting, just eating cleaner and keeping my cardio more consistent. However, I am now up 2 kilos on the scale and down 5% BF over an 8 week period, so somethings going in the right direction.
> 
> Will be good to get a session and some food, Mate. Will sort something out closer to the time, definitely.


Sounds like you are getting the best of both worlds mate  Good going :thumb:

So just being nosey what are your stats now mate?


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> Not so much cutting, just eating cleaner and keeping my cardio more consistent. However, I am now up 2 kilos on the scale and down 5% BF over an 8 week period, so somethings going in the right direction.
> 
> Will be good to get a session and some food, Mate. Will sort something out closer to the time, definitely.


That's great ! you are obviously doing something right!


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like you are getting the best of both worlds mate  Good going :thumb:
> 
> So just being nosey what are your stats now mate?


About 14% now at 93kg. Still got a fair bit more to come off, but hopefully if I can lose a bit more over a similar time frame then I will be happy with that.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> About 14% now at 93kg. Still got a fair bit more to come off, but hopefully if I can lose a bit more over a similar time frame then I will be happy with that.


Bloody hell mate that is good. You will put us all to shame  Hope it all continues mate :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Ditto


How is the family hun?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> How is the family hun?


We're all ok here


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> We're all ok here


Really glad to hear that :thumb:


----------



## Blacky

andyhuggins said:


> @Greshie good work in your journal mate


Where is the journal?


----------



## andyhuggins

Blacky said:


> Where is the journal?


Scroll down to the journal's section mate. Or maybe @Greshie will tag you in.


----------



## Greshie

Blacky said:


> Where is the journal?





andyhuggins said:


> Scroll down to the journal's section mate. Or maybe @Greshie will tag you in.


tagged ! ... there are 320 pages of it dating back three years !


----------



## Blacky

Greshie said:


> tagged ! ... there are 320 pages of it dating back three years !


 Got a bit of reading to do then. Lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Blacky said:


> Got a bit of reading to do then. Lol


A good read though


----------



## Blacky

Sent entry of this morning for GBPF all England event in August. Anyone on here going?


----------



## andyhuggins

Blacky said:


> Sent entry of this morning for GBPF all England event in August. Anyone on here going?


 @Blacky Where is it mate? I think some of the Basingstoke PL club may be going.


----------



## andyhuggins

Anymore oldies about? or have they all died?


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Evening all


How is it going mate?


----------



## Blacky

andyhuggins said:


> @Blacky Where is it mate? I think some of the Basingstoke PL club may be going.


Moulton College Northampton mate. Didn't know there was a Pl club in Basingstoke.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> How is it going mate?


All good thanks mate hows the world with you


----------



## andyhuggins

Blacky said:


> Moulton College Northampton mate. Didn't know there was a Pl club in Basingstoke.


Yeah there is and they have some uk and european and world champs too.


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> All good thanks mate hows the world with you


Glad it is going well mate :thumb: another long nite then mate?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Blacky said:


> Moulton College Northampton mate. Didn't know there was a Pl club in Basingstoke.


when is it mate? I'm not far from Northampton


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Glad it is going well mate :thumb: another long nite then mate?


o yes and we just got over Easter with another bank holiday weekend next week as well


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> o yes and we just got over Easter with another bank holiday weekend next week as well


Any more news on you guys taking the club over?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Any more news on you guys taking the club over?


no mate i left him to mull over things and will have to wait and see it didn't help that some one else came and had a look round but you never know


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> no mate i left him to mull over things and will have to wait and see it didn't help that some one else came and had a look round but you never know


I really hope it works out for you mate  If it does book me and the boys in for a nite. As long as you are up for it?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> I really hope it works out for you mate  If it does book me and the boys in for a nite. As long as you are up for it?


any time first rounds on me


----------



## hometrainer

hometrainer said:


> any time first rounds on me


will have a UKM + 45 night


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> any time first rounds on me


Know we are talking. TBH we wouldn't do that as it is your business. We would just want you to party with us.


----------



## Blacky

Dirk McQuickly said:


> when is it mate? I'm not far from Northampton


16th and 17th August, get entry in as ltd to 125 lifters.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Know we are talking. TBH we wouldn't do that as it is your business. We would just want you to party with us.


i'm such a light weight more than three drinks and its game over for me.I could take the night off


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i'm such a light weight more than three drinks and its game over for me.I could take the night off


Hey mate that is about my limit. Its not all about drink its about getting together and having a laff. If you cuold get the night off that would be epic.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate that is about my limit. Its not all about drink its about getting together and having a laff. If you cuold get the night off that would be epic.


it would be and would be a great laugh


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Blacky said:


> 16th and 17th August, get entry in as ltd to 125 lifters.


I'd be strictly watching, not competing!


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> After all this aggrevation of diet etc you'd better go otherwise we'll all come down and drag you there !


Now there's a promise!!!!! Iv not had a promise in a while Greshie don't tempt me lol


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Smash it Skye. You've done the hard work and deserve your day.


Thanks dt appreciated


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate that is about my limit. Its not all about drink its about getting together and having a laff. If you cuold get the night off that would be epic.


My limit too..so sounds like we would all be on a cheap night out lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all. Hope you are having a good saturday?


----------



## SILV3RBACK

45 today.

Woo hoo


----------



## andyhuggins

SILV3RBACK said:


> 45 today.
> 
> Woo hoo


Happy B-Day mate. Hope you are having a good one.


----------



## Greshie

SILV3RBACK said:


> 45 today.
> 
> Woo hoo


Happy Birthday youngster!


----------



## SILV3RBACK

andyhuggins said:


> Happy B-Day mate. Hope you are having a good one.


I'm on night shift. Sat singing happy birthday to me lol


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Greshie said:


> Happy Birthday youngster!


Cheers


----------



## andyhuggins

SILV3RBACK said:


> I'm on night shift. Sat singing happy birthday to me lol


Oh i have been there mate. Not one of the best times tbh.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Happy birthday Silverback!


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Man City beat Leicester City 1-0 in the FA cup final 45 years ago today.

Bit of trivia for you.


----------



## andyhuggins

SILV3RBACK said:


> Man City beat Leicester City 1-0 in the FA cup final 45 years ago today.
> 
> Bit of trivia for you.


You bored mate? LOL


----------



## SILV3RBACK

andyhuggins said:


> You bored mate? LOL


Just a little bit


----------



## andyhuggins

anymore [email protected] ?

Anyone else care to contribute?


----------



## SILV3RBACK

andyhuggins said:


> anymore [email protected] ?
> 
> Anyone else care to contribute?


BGT on ITV sh1te - FACT

Porridge on BBC 2 brilliant-FACT


----------



## andyhuggins

porridge great sit-com


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Get Back by The Beatles was number 1 today in 1969!!


----------



## hometrainer

Evening guys how are we all ?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Evening guys how are we all ?


Not to bad thanks mate. How are you?



SILV3RBACK said:


> Get Back by The Beatles was number 1 today in 1969!!


Keep them coming mate :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Not to bad thanks mate. How are you?
> 
> Keep them coming mate :thumb:


pretty good thanks a little time to say hi before we open the doors for another night


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> pretty good thanks a little time to say hi before we open the doors for another night


Hope you have a busy but peaceful night mate. If that is possible.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you have a busy but peaceful night mate. If that is possible.


me two but there is bound to be something or other but you never know


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> me two but there is bound to be something or other but you never know


have you trained today mate?


----------



## SILV3RBACK

If you still have a calendar from 1969 you can reuse it this year as the day/dates are exactly the same.

God I'm bored


----------



## andyhuggins

SILV3RBACK said:


> If you still have a calendar from 1969 you can reuse it this year as the day/dates are exactly the same.
> 
> God I'm bored


LOL you must be mate. when does your shift end?


----------



## SILV3RBACK

andyhuggins said:


> LOL you must be mate. when does your shift end?


6 in the morning


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> have you trained today mate?


I train Monday to Friday as a rule Andy and that leaves weekend as its normally really busy at work and i'm fairly tired by then,I will sometimes do a Saturday if i miss a session in the week.


----------



## Blacky

Squat day....................KNACKERED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dt36

Well I'm going training in about 20 mins, as the gym gets a bit quieter then. Weights, 20 mins cardio and a shower. Well, I'm on a water meter in my apartment...


----------



## dt36

Gutted. Pulled both my left and right inner groin going down the thigh this morning at rugby. Simple change of pace from slow to fast and bang, both sides.

Been doing ice on and off all day and I think lower body in the gym is now on the back boiler for a few weeks.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Gutted. Pulled both my left and right inner groin going down the thigh this morning at rugby. Simple change of pace from slow to fast and bang, both sides.
> 
> Been doing ice on and off all day and I think lower body in the gym is now on the back boiler for a few weeks.


Sorry to hear that mate. Hope it repairs soon.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 good luck for tomorrow. Hope you enjoy the day and smash it :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

evening all


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> evening all


evening mate. How goes it?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> evening mate. How goes it?


It goes well Andy thanks hows you? I'm two nights done and the two busiest ones to go looking forward to 5am Monday morning when i can have a day off


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> It goes well Andy thanks hows you? I'm two nights done and the two busiest ones to go looking forward to 5am Monday morning when i can have a day off


I am good thanks mate. Having the grand daughter for the weekend so that will be great fun :thumb: A well deserved day off i presume as well mate.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 good luck for tomorrow. Hope you enjoy the day and smash it :thumb:


is it tomorrow? Good luck @Skye666 :thumbup1:


----------



## hometrainer

it's just tiring and a stressful at times mate,the cleaning I can cope with drunk and angry people are not always the easiest to deal with.hope you enjoy the weekend with the grand daughter mine pops into work to see me most Saturday mornings when i'm cleaning the bar up


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> it's just tiring and a stressful at times mate,the cleaning I can cope with drunk and angry people are not always the easiest to deal with.hope you enjoy the weekend with the grand daughter mine pops into work to see me most Saturday mornings when i'm cleaning the bar up


Must take a lot of patience to deal with drunks etc. I will enjoy it for sure  nice to hear that you see her mate


----------



## hometrainer

Always good to see the little ones


----------



## Skye666

Evening ...and thanks guys.....just been to have the tan..awful!!!! I'm nervous as hell but just gonna go do what I can...I put some pics in my album yesterday of finished product prior to tan feel free to have a look if u want to open to critique but I can't do anything now lol....I struggled with the damn legs so next time if there is one I'd start on them sooner now I know that. Sipping a glass of wine as we speak ( permitted) but already feeling guilty!!  Looking forward to,tasting chocolate tomoz and uncut bread with butter that's what I'm craving mmmmm


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Evening ...and thanks guys.....just been to have the tan..awful!!!! I'm nervous as hell but just gonna go do what I can...I put some pics in my album yesterday of finished product prior to tan feel free to have a look if u want to open to critique but I can't do anything now lol....I struggled with the damn legs so next time if there is one I'd start on them sooner now I know that. Sipping a glass of wine as we speak ( permitted) but already feeling guilty!!  Looking forward to,tasting chocolate tomoz and uncut bread with butter that's what I'm craving mmmmm


 Whatcha up to tomorrow ? X


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Whatcha up to tomorrow ? X


Comp Hun ...over 40s


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Comp Hun ...over 40s


Oooooooh existing. 

You posting piccys after??


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening ...and thanks guys.....just been to have the tan..awful!!!! I'm nervous as hell but just gonna go do what I can...I put some pics in my album yesterday of finished product prior to tan feel free to have a look if u want to open to critique but I can't do anything now lol....I struggled with the damn legs so next time if there is one I'd start on them sooner now I know that. Sipping a glass of wine as we speak ( permitted) but already feeling guilty!!  Looking forward to,tasting chocolate tomoz and uncut bread with butter that's what I'm craving mmmmm


Well done you. Enjoy the show and soak up the whole experience :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Oooooooh existing.
> 
> You posting piccys after??


Lol well I know how to put them iin my album thingy dunno how to do it in a thread I'm not very techno...but got some in there from yesterday if I wanna peek


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Lol well I know how to put them iin my album thingy dunno how to do it in a thread I'm not very techno...but got some in there from yesterday if I wanna peek


Oooh yes going now brb


----------



## mrssalvatore

WOW ME LIKE  . Looking AMAZING lady


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Well done you. Enjoy the show and soak up the whole experience :thumb:


Will try...saw some of the girls today looking fab, it did make me think ohhhhh **** but only for a second lol at the end of the day we arnt here long are we so facing a fear that prob won't kill me can't be so bad.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> WOW ME LIKE  . Looking AMAZING lady


Thanks...leave ya light on then


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Thanks...leave ya light on then


It never goes off


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Will try...saw some of the girls today looking fab, it did make me think ohhhhh **** but only for a second lol at the end of the day we arnt here long are we so facing a fear that prob won't kill me can't be so bad.


I bet they thought OHHHHH **** too, when they saw you. Don't forget that.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I bet they thought OHHHHH **** too, when they saw you. Don't forget that.


That's true u just don't know do ya...I always think that when I watch the boxing they come out looking all fierce but inside they prob poooooooong their pants....lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> That's true u just don't know do ya...I always think that when I watch the boxing they come out looking all fierce but inside they prob poooooooong their pants....lol


Exactly. Mind games can affect you a lot at this stage. Just go in there showing confidence even if you don't feel it.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Exactly. Mind games can affect you a lot at this stage. Just go in there showing confidence even if you don't feel it.


Thanks Andy il bear that in mind :thumbup1:


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Will try...saw some of the girls today looking fab, it did make me think ohhhhh **** but only for a second lol at the end of the day we arnt here long are we so facing a fear that prob won't kill me can't be so bad.


Wishing you all the best Skye. Show them what you're made of:thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Mingster said:


> Wishing you all the best Skye. Show them what you're made of:thumbup1:


She'll knock em of their feet!!!!


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> Wishing you all the best Skye. Show them what you're made of:thumbup1:


Cheers mingster..will do I'm made of sugar and spice and all things nice :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> She'll knock em of their feet!!!!


Yh but I'm going to try and not be violent for once ....


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Cheers mingster..will do I'm made of sugar and spice and all things nice :whistling:


That's how I've always pictured you x:whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Yh but I'm going to try and not be violent for once ....


Lol


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol


Tell u what this tanning business is awful..to stinks and getting everywhere...how do girls do this on a regular basis and worse how do guys to out with girls who do this tanning malarkey every week...it took ages it was flipping freezing standing but naked next to a fan brrrrrrrrr.....do u tan?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Tell u what this tanning business is awful..to stinks and getting everywhere...how do girls do this on a regular basis and worse how do guys to out with girls who do this tanning malarkey every week...it took ages it was flipping freezing standing but naked next to a fan brrrrrrrrr.....do u tan?


Do I tan?? No I burn like a b1tch after looking at a picture of the fooking sun I've done it again today only walked around a foooking pond and burnt to a crisp

Started mt2 to see if I can get it sorted before Greece !



















But fake tan  my skin hates it.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Do I tan?? No I burn like a b1tch after looking at a picture of the fooking sun I've done it again today only walked around a foooking pond and burnt to a crisp
> 
> Started mt2 to see if I can get it sorted before Greece !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But fake tan  my skin hates it.


Damn looks sore!!

Yh I have a feeling my skin will be full of spots after it's just horrid stuff can't wait to get it off! What's mt2?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Damn looks sore!!
> 
> Yh I have a feeling my skin will be full of spots after it's just horrid stuff can't wait to get it off! What's mt2?


Tanning injections

Yup sore as hell


----------



## andyhuggins

What tan you using?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> What tan you using?


Me or Skye?


----------



## andyhuggins

Either?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Either?


Err I'm not ... It doesn't agree with my skin.


----------



## brianlyndon

mrssalvatore said:


> Err I'm not ... It doesn't agree with my skin.


----------



## brianlyndon

Hi just found this great thread for us oldies (47) never done any comps,never good enough plenty of training judo weights etc .brought up on arnie Lou zane etc.been interested in tbol that's how found the site etc.quick question r the powerlifting meets for naturals ok to enter,live chesterfield way not taken nothing ever..thanks bri


----------



## graham58

hi all,i am looking from a bit of advice from some of the older guys on this forum.i have never done deadlifts up untill about a month ago.i started them because i find my gains are slowing up as i get older and thought these might help.yesterday i pulled 500lb for the first time,it was heavy but went up ok,dont think its my max yet,but stopped there because i dont want to push too hard yet.well here is my dilemma am i too old to be putting my body under so much strain,i,m a bit concerned i,m trying to push too hard.i,m 56 years young.


----------



## Greshie

graham58 said:


> hi all,i am looking from a bit of advice from some of the older guys on this forum.i have never done deadlifts up untill about a month ago.i started them because i find my gains are slowing up as i get older and thought these might help.yesterday i pulled 500lb for the first time,it was heavy but went up ok,dont think its my max yet,but stopped there because i dont want to push too hard yet.well here is my dilemma am i too old to be putting my body under so much strain,i,m a bit concerned i,m trying to push too hard.i,m 56 years young.


That's a good weight to be lifting Graham especially only after a month starting Deads. If there is more in your tank then I don't see any reason why you can't go heavier, but just take it steady. My experience at 56 (and keep in mind I've only been lifting for 3 years) is that gains are slow to achieve, the process of aging means you can't do in your 50's what you could in your 20's and 30's and perhaps the emphasis has to change slightly.... but my advice is lift as heavy as you can, keep on pushing , but be sensible ! :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

graham58 said:


> hi all,i am looking from a bit of advice from some of the older guys on this forum.i have never done deadlifts up untill about a month ago.i started them because i find my gains are slowing up as i get older and thought these might help.yesterday i pulled 500lb for the first time,it was heavy but went up ok,dont think its my max yet,but stopped there because i dont want to push too hard yet.well here is my dilemma am i too old to be putting my body under so much strain,i,m a bit concerned i,m trying to push too hard.i,m 56 years young.


As long as you're sensible with the weight and keep good form, then go for it.

I tend to stick with a weight I can handle for 5 reps, but never go for a 1 rep max.

Not saying 1 rep is bad, it's just that I don't train for power.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

graham58 said:


> hi all,i am looking from a bit of advice from some of the older guys on this forum.i have never done deadlifts up untill about a month ago.i started them because i find my gains are slowing up as i get older and thought these might help.yesterday i pulled 500lb for the first time,it was heavy but went up ok,dont think its my max yet,but stopped there because i dont want to push too hard yet.well here is my dilemma am i too old to be putting my body under so much strain,i,m a bit concerned i,m trying to push too hard.i,m 56 years young.


Well done Graham, but do take it easy mate, I have just ordered a trap bar which is much safer for us old farts, also the wife can train in safety


----------



## graham58

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Well done Graham, but do take it easy mate, I have just ordered a trap bar which is much safer for us old farts, also the wife can train in safety


yes thats what i,ve been using,because of the safety aspect,also not to keen on the under over grip used with the standard bar after reading about torn biceps with this hold,thanks.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Well done Graham, but do take it easy mate, I have just ordered a trap bar which is much safer for us old farts, also the wife can train in safety


Trap bars are great. I don't do regular deads at all now (back problems). I do sumo deads.


----------



## John J Rambo

Anyone else need an afternoon nap every day?

I get terribly sleepy around 3-4pm every day and really struggle to fight it, it consumes me.

If I'm in the office I just recline my chair and nod off. At home i hit the couch or lounger outside.

Went the cinema yesterday with my boy to see Spiderman 2 and yep half way thru I was fast asleep, even with all the noise of the movie.


----------



## hometrainer

John J Rambo said:


> Anyone else need an afternoon nap every day?
> 
> I get terribly sleepy around 3-4pm every day and really struggle to fight it, it consumes me.
> 
> If I'm in the office I just recline my chair and nod off. At home i hit the couch or lounger outside.
> 
> I do this all the time but my sleep pattern has been pretty much screwed for the last 20 odd years
> 
> Went the cinema yesterday with my boy to see Spiderman 2 and yep half way thru I was fast asleep, even with all the noise of the movie.


----------



## Greshie

John J Rambo said:


> Anyone else need an afternoon nap every day?
> 
> I get terribly sleepy around 3-4pm every day and really struggle to fight it, it consumes me.
> 
> If I'm in the office I just recline my chair and nod off. At home i hit the couch or lounger outside.
> 
> Went the cinema yesterday with my boy to see Spiderman 2 and yep half way thru I was fast asleep, even with all the noise of the movie.


When I'm at home, by three pm my eyes are getting heavy and I normally have to have a "power nap" for 15 mins or so


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 how did it go hun?


----------



## Skye666

Hi...I got bk about an hour ago long old day...I didn't place ..the feed back I got from the organizers was the category I was in ( over 40s) I was abit too muscular.and lost some points for that .. :confused1: I didn't really understand that..but she said it's down to judges on the day and what they are looking for..so I guess today they weren't looking for me lol....I dunno if I'd do it again it's so girly back stage all that bikini babe stuff It actually got on my nerves I'm not into all that hair and make up stuff and damn it's a long day..but I can say iv do e it and cross it off the list ...phewwww ..it's what to do next now.


----------



## mrssalvatore

brianlyndon said:


> Hi just found this great thread for us oldies (47) never done any comps,never good enough plenty of training judo weights etc .brought up on arnie Lou zane etc.been interested in tbol that's how found the site etc.quick question r the powerlifting meets for naturals ok to enter,live chesterfield way not taken nothing ever..thanks bri


Where abouts in chessy you from?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Hi...I got bk about an hour ago long old day...I didn't place ..the feed back I got from the organizers was the category I was in ( over 40s) I was abit too muscular.and lost some points for that .. :confused1: I didn't really understand that..but she said it's down to judges on the day and what they are looking for..so I guess today they weren't looking for me lol....I dunno if I'd do it again it's so girly back stage all that bikini babe stuff It actually got on my nerves I'm not into all that hair and make up stuff and damn it's a long day..but I can say iv do e it and cross it off the list ...phewwww ..it's what to do next now.


Well done anyway mrs!!!


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Hi...I got bk about an hour ago long old day...I didn't place ..the feed back I got from the organizers was the category I was in ( over 40s) I was abit too muscular.and lost some points for that .. :confused1: I didn't really understand that..but she said it's down to judges on the day and what they are looking for..so I guess today they weren't looking for me lol....I dunno if I'd do it again it's so girly back stage all that bikini babe stuff It actually got on my nerves I'm not into all that hair and make up stuff and damn it's a long day..but I can say iv do e it and cross it off the list ...phewwww ..it's what to do next now.


Congrats Skye. Even if you didn't place in that particular class, you probably still looked tremendous. I can remember going to a show a few years back and there was a lady in a particular class that had a stunning physique. All the ladies in our crowd agreed she looked beautiful and that she was the winner and they would love to have her body shape . She then placed about 4th.

I think most of us told her that afterwards as well when she was with her family.


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Hi...I got bk about an hour ago long old day...I didn't place ..the feed back I got from the organizers was the category I was in ( over 40s) I was abit too muscular.and lost some points for that .. :confused1: I didn't really understand that..but she said it's down to judges on the day and what they are looking for..so I guess today they weren't looking for me lol....I dunno if I'd do it again it's so girly back stage all that bikini babe stuff It actually got on my nerves I'm not into all that hair and make up stuff and damn it's a long day..but I can say iv do e it and cross it off the list ...phewwww ..it's what to do next now.


Well done for doing that Skye.......I went through the comp lark witha friend of mine a couple of times and I wouldn't try it myself.....but good for you and I know you would have looked good..and as you say, it was in your mind to do, so now you can forget it, job done. Nice one Skye.


----------



## Skye666

Thanks people!! Yep @dt36 interestingly iv had a texts from the lady who was at the comp and did my tan her husband an ex BB was a judge he told her the judging was missed placed and both him and 2 other judges disagreed with the placings and had me in top 3...not sure if I'm glad I had that damn texts now or if it's kinda made things better lol...but it is the judges on the day..I just don't get how u can be too muscular( not like I'm massive) in an over 40s the other ladies looked good too but less muscular and maybe they were looking for that femininity coz even a bit of muscle can create a hard body that maybe they just didn't want. Who knows!!! I was asked to model for a company that was there and one of the girls is a champion pole dancer she wants me to start that...lol I'm very unpredictable so who knows what il be entering next.


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Hi...I got bk about an hour ago long old day...I didn't place ..the feed back I got from the organizers was the category I was in ( over 40s) I was abit too muscular.and lost some points for that .. :confused1: I didn't really understand that..but she said it's down to judges on the day and what they are looking for..so I guess today they weren't looking for me lol....I dunno if I'd do it again it's so girly back stage all that bikini babe stuff It actually got on my nerves I'm not into all that hair and make up stuff and damn it's a long day..but I can say iv do e it and cross it off the list ...phewwww ..it's what to do next now.


Congratulations for having a go... at least you've tried it, but too muscular ? pfft ! what next? how about some power lifting ? or pole dancing?  :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Thanks people!! Yep @dt36 interestingly iv had a texts from the lady who was at the comp and did my tan her husband an ex BB was a judge he told her the judging was missed placed and both him and 2 other judges disagreed with the placings and had me in top 3...not sure if I'm glad I had that damn texts now or if it's kinda made things better lol...but it is the judges on the day..I just don't get how u can be too muscular( not like I'm massive) in an over 40s the other ladies looked good too but less muscular and maybe they were looking for that femininity coz even a bit of muscle can create a hard body that maybe they just didn't want. Who knows!!! * I was asked to model for a company that was there and one of the girls is a champion pole dancer she wants me to start that..*.lol I'm very unpredictable so who knows what il be entering next.


I posted my reply before yours ... pole dancing eh? perhaps I'm a mind reader! personally I'd go with the modelling .............


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> I posted my reply before yours ... pole dancing eh? perhaps I'm a mind reader! personally I'd go with the modelling .............


Haha greshie I think u should be a psychic bit of pocket money! Actually I didn't even know they did championships in pole dancing but it's really hard so not surprised. Yh I'm thinking maybe the modeling ( i do some already shhhh) it was a really good company that sell the bikinis which may I add are up to 500 quid!!! They said I looked ideal for it..sods law ..so maybe il call them and do some of that.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Well done Skye, you are in good company, the great Bev Francis was always getting conned in bodybuilding shows, no matter how she came to the show, they were looking for something different, at the end of the day you were doing it for you, bodybuilding/fitness can be hard to judge, we all have a different idea of how a physique should look


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Hi...I got bk about an hour ago long old day...I didn't place ..the feed back I got from the organizers was the category I was in ( over 40s) I was abit too muscular.and lost some points for that .. :confused1: I didn't really understand that..but she said it's down to judges on the day and what they are looking for..so I guess today they weren't looking for me lol....I dunno if I'd do it again it's so girly back stage all that bikini babe stuff It actually got on my nerves I'm not into all that hair and make up stuff and damn it's a long day..but I can say iv do e it and cross it off the list ...phewwww ..it's what to do next now.


hats off to you for even getting up there. but you're right, they just weren't looking for you. you're obviously in great shape.


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Hi...I got bk about an hour ago long old day...I didn't place ..the feed back I got from the organizers was the category I was in ( over 40s) I was abit too muscular.and lost some points for that .. :confused1: I didn't really understand that..but she said it's down to judges on the day and what they are looking for..so I guess today they weren't looking for me lol....I dunno if I'd do it again it's so girly back stage all that bikini babe stuff It actually got on my nerves I'm not into all that hair and make up stuff and damn it's a long day..but I can say iv do e it and cross it off the list ...phewwww ..it's what to do next now.


Well done Skye at giving it ago :thumb: .......your a winner for trying and should be well proud of yourself.

As said above judging can be very biased at times.....there are hundreds of competitors over the years

been robbed of top tier placings when it was obvious they deserved it.

Maybe you didn't place on the day on their stage but I'm sure all on here will agree that on our little stage

on this board.....your our very own champion !!!........again well done.


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Hi...I got bk about an hour ago long old day...I didn't place ..the feed back I got from the organizers was the category I was in ( I was abit too muscular
> 
> i wish people said that about me,well done


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Well done Skye at giving it ago :thumb: .......your a winner for trying and should be well proud of yourself.
> 
> As said above judging can be very biased at times.....there are hundreds of competitors over the years
> 
> been robbed of top tier placings when it was obvious they deserved it.
> 
> Maybe you didn't place on the day on their stage but I'm sure all on here will agree that on our little stage
> 
> on this board.....your our very own champion !!!........again well done.


Raptordog thank you so kind!!!! @Dirk McQuickly @Ken Hutchinson .....thanks ppl. Yh I guess this is the hard part we don't know what they are looking for in terms of 'their' ideal, it's clear there was some controversy though over the decision which I didn't know on the day but the next day the lady who had tanned me who was part of the team sent me a txt, she had watched and her hubby was an ex mr Olympia ( not sure what year) he was a judge the guy who organized it was a judge so she sends this txt the next day....u don't deserve not to get placed still not sure why it was suggested u should have been top 3 regardless of what they looked for def 1 st if muscle and 3 rd fitness no idea wot happened Tim the organizer my husband and 2 other judges were extremely surprised at the results they said u looked amazing..please don't let this stop u competing!!!! Now that confused me lol ...but it's cool I think il go again until I get something!!!!


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> Lol well not that I have a lot of muscle I think it was based on for the category..over 40s fitness...think they wanted more toned less muscle.


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Raptordog thank you so kind!!!! @Dirk McQuickly @Ken Hutchinson .....thanks ppl. Yh I guess this is the hard part we don't know what they are looking for in terms of 'their' ideal, it's clear there was some controversy though over the decision which I didn't know on the day but the next day the lady who had tanned me who was part of the team sent me a txt, she had watched and her hubby was an ex mr Olympia ( not sure what year) he was a judge the guy who organized it was a judge so she sends this txt the next day....u don't deserve not to get placed still not sure why it was suggested u should have been top 3 regardless of what they looked for def 1 st if muscle and 3 rd fitness no idea wot happened Tim the organizer my husband and 2 other judges were extremely surprised at the results they said u looked amazing..please don't let this stop u competing!!!! Now that confused me lol ...but it's cool I think il go again until I get something!!!!


Well that is a vote of confidence ! Go Girl !! :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Well that is a vote of confidence ! Go Girl !! :thumb:


Thank you greshie. And rep v kind :thumbup1: I think when u come away with nothing u kind of do think..damn I got to go,back and get something lol


----------



## gearchange

Knowing that must be a massive boost to you.Those other girls won't be so lucky next time .


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> Knowing that must be a massive boost to you.Those other girls won't be so lucky next time .


I don't know if boost but I have been thinking I should go again just like falling off the horse get the hell up and get back on lol


----------



## Queenie

Skye666 said:


> Raptordog thank you so kind!!!! @Dirk McQuickly @Ken Hutchinson .....thanks ppl. Yh I guess this is the hard part we don't know what they are looking for in terms of 'their' ideal, it's clear there was some controversy though over the decision which I didn't know on the day but the next day the lady who had tanned me who was part of the team sent me a txt, she had watched and her hubby was an ex mr Olympia ( not sure what year) he was a judge the guy who organized it was a judge so she sends this txt the next day....u don't deserve not to get placed still not sure why it was suggested u should have been top 3 regardless of what they looked for def 1 st if muscle and 3 rd fitness no idea wot happened Tim the organizer my husband and 2 other judges were extremely surprised at the results they said u looked amazing..please don't let this stop u competing!!!! Now that confused me lol ...but it's cool I think il go again until I get something!!!!


We were speaking to Harold who I think you're talking about (he's an ifbb pro not ex mr olympia) yesterday at our gym (he owns it). He said judging of women's classes is tough! Men's is easy... Women's no no lol. Its the same with all federations. Clear class description but they can only judge with what turns up. ends up v confusing. was nice of Karen to text u to say that though. The female overall, victoria, looked incredible!


----------



## Skye666

RXQueenie said:


> We were speaking to Harold who I think you're talking about (he's an ifbb pro not ex mr olympia) yesterday at our gym (he owns it). He said judging of women's classes is tough! Men's is easy... Women's no no lol. Its the same with all federations. Clear class description but they can only judge with what turns up. ends up v confusing. was nice of Karen to text u to say that though. The female overall, victoria, looked incredible!


Hi Hun....yes I think ur right and tbh over 40s fitness class I mean how can u know what criteria they want! Those that placed to me looked 'slim' I'm thinking because I have a little muscle tone it might have looked too 'hard' for that category maybe they wanted softer who knows lol. Tell u what tho...all that girly **** back stage did my head in I couldn't wait to get out of there...I'm not girly at all lol. And btw I note u have been. Doing Crayford gym? It's been suggested I get my ass up there it's only 45 min from me, think il look to doing that get a decent trainer and try again..hell I have nothing to loose except time if I don't! Are u going for it yet Hun?


----------



## Queenie

Skye666 said:


> Hi Hun....yes I think ur right and tbh over 40s fitness class I mean how can u know what criteria they want! Those that placed to me looked 'slim' I'm thinking because I have a little muscle tone it might have looked too 'hard' for that category maybe they wanted softer who knows lol. Tell u what tho...all that girly **** back stage did my head in I couldn't wait to get out of there...I'm not girly at all lol. And btw I note u have been. Doing Crayford gym? It's been suggested I get my ass up there it's only 45 min from me, think il look to doing that get a decent trainer and try again..hell I have nothing to loose except time if I don't! Are u going for it yet Hun?


Yeah we went to Crayford on Sunday. Literally an incredible gym. Would highly recommend it! We're gonna try and get there more regularly now, maybe once a month or something.

Over 35's in WBFF have the 'harder' look - Check out Veronique Rees. Like I said, impossible to predict what the judges want. Just gotta rock up on the day bringing your best!


----------



## biglbs

RXQueenie said:


> Yeah we went to Crayford on Sunday. Literally an incredible gym. Would highly recommend it! We're gonna try and get there more regularly now, maybe once a month or something.
> 
> Over 35's in WBFF have the 'harder' look - Check out Veronique Rees. Like I said, impossible to predict what the judges want. Just gotta rock up on the day bringing your best!


Love the new avi!


----------



## Queenie

biglbs said:


> Love the new avi!


Haha... I love it too :wub: Like the cat that got the cream lol.


----------



## johnnya

Skye666 said:


> Hi...I got bk about an hour ago long old day...I didn't place ..the feed back I got from the organizers was the category I was in ( over 40s) I was abit too muscular.and lost some points for that .. :confused1: I didn't really understand that..but she said it's down to judges on the day and what they are looking for..so I guess today they weren't looking for me lol....I dunno if I'd do it again it's so girly back stage all that bikini babe stuff It actually got on my nerves I'm not into all that hair and make up stuff and damn it's a long day..but I can say iv do e it and cross it off the list ...phewwww ..it's what to do next now.


Well done missus..have a rep


----------



## Skye666

johnnya said:


> Well done missus..have a rep


Thanks again ..too kind I feel spoilt


----------



## Tommy10

Skye666 said:


> Comp Hun ...over 40s


Well done Lippy lol xx


----------



## Tommy10

Skye666 said:


> Raptordog thank you so kind!!!! @Dirk McQuickly @Ken Hutchinson .....thanks ppl. Yh I guess this is the hard part we don't know what they are looking for in terms of 'their' ideal, it's clear there was some controversy though over the decision which I didn't know on the day but the next day the lady who had tanned me who was part of the team sent me a txt, she had watched and her hubby was an ex mr Olympia ( not sure what year) he was a judge the guy who organized it was a judge so she sends this txt the next day....u don't deserve not to get placed still not sure why it was suggested u should have been top 3 regardless of what they looked for def 1 st if muscle and 3 rd fitness no idea wot happened Tim the organizer my husband and 2 other judges were extremely surprised at the results they said u looked amazing..please don't let this stop u competing!!!! Now that confused me lol ...but it's cool I think il go again until I get something!!!!


What an amazing text to receive !


----------



## Skye666

Tommy10 said:


> Well done Lippy lol xx


U will get lippy sunshine...Jesus does not love u!!


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> U will get lippy sunshine...Jesus does not love u!!


 :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> :lol:


Cheeky lil monkey that one greshie iv gotta watch him..bet he has cute bum tho wit whooooo


----------



## Tommy10

Skye666 said:


> U will get lippy sunshine...Jesus does not love u!!


" the bible tells me so " 

Lippy is my pet name for you cause you never hush ya gums  x


----------



## Skye666

Tommy10 said:


> " the bible tells me so "
> 
> Lippy is my pet name for you cause you never hush ya gums  x


Hahah. I do I do on occasion honest..usually when mouth is full.....of food


----------



## Northern Lass

A well done to @Skye666 :thumb: How you doing hun?


----------



## Tommy10

Skye666 said:


> Hahah. I do I do on occasion honest..usually when mouth is full.....of food


Snap !


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> A well done to @Skye666 :thumb: How you doing hun?


Hello u..I'm good thanks Hun..how's things for u? Havnt seen u about for a while hope ur ok


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Hello u..I'm good thanks Hun..how's things for u? Havnt seen u about for a while hope ur ok


Doing ok, thanks for asking!


----------



## hometrainer

Northern Lass said:


> Doing ok, thanks for asking!


hiya


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Hello u..I'm good thanks Hun..how's things for u? Havnt seen u about for a while hope ur ok


A belated well done from me as well


----------



## Greshie

Northern Lass said:


> Doing ok, thanks for asking!


Good to hear! hope you are still training hard? :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Good to hear! hope you are still training hard? :thumbup1:


I sure am  how are you? , still training hard?


----------



## Greshie

Northern Lass said:


> I sure am  how are you? , still training hard?


Doing my best Vicky, doing my best ! :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Well done @Skye666 :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening All. It's the weekend :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Hi everyone


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Hi everyone


Hey Vicky, How are you doing? You have been quiet.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Hey Vicky, How are you doing? You have been quiet.


It's been a busy few weeks had my daughter was assessed this week so I've not been training much . How are you? X


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> It's been a busy few weeks had my daughter was assessed this week so I've not been training much . How are you? X


How did she get on? How is the rest of your family and how are you? I am pretty good thanks for asking.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> How did she get on? How is the rest of your family and how are you? I am pretty good thanks for asking.


She is delayed in her development and has hypotonia (low muscle tone) and hypo mobility .


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> She is delayed in her development and has hypotonia (low muscle tone) and hypo mobility .


Are they treatable?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Are they treatable?


They're not conditions on their own because they're caused by something neurological such as Autism or Cerebral palsy but we won't know which until she is older


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> They're not conditions on their own because they're caused by something neurological such as Autism or Cerebral palsy but we won't know which until she is older


Thanks, I wish her all the best and I know she is well looked after and loved.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks, I wish her all the best and I know she is well looked after and loved.


Thanks Andy she sure is bless her


----------



## andyhuggins

Like the updates to your journal Vicky  What style training you doing now?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Evening All. It's the weekend :thumb: :thumbup1:


Might be for you ... I'm working tomorrow ! (though I've had the week off this week lol)


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Might be for you ... I'm working tomorrow ! (though I've had the week off this week lol)


I am sure you will cope mate :lol:

Hope you enjoyed your week off?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> I am sure you will cope mate :lol:
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your week off?


yes managed to get most of the things I wanted to do done.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Like the updates to your journal Vicky  What style training you doing now?


Hoping to start wendler 531 next week


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Hoping to start wendler 531 next week


Never tried that. I will have to have a look into it.


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Never tried that. I will have to have a look into it.


Get the book 'Beyond 531' it's a very good read


----------



## biglbs

Hi guys,i thought i would just mention a PB i did tonight at 310k for rack pulls,

us poor old guys still proving we can a?

I bent the bar as it was rated to 280k or so,oh well,nice to leave a mark .... :lol:

Hope everyone is well,not got much time to post but still read when i can.

Be strong and prosper:thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

biglbs said:


> Hi guys,i thought i would just mention a PB i did tonight at 310k for rack pulls,
> 
> us poor old guys still proving we can a?
> 
> I bent the bar as it was rated to 280k or so,oh well,nice to leave a mark .... :lol:
> 
> Hope everyone is well,not got much time to post but still read when i can.
> 
> Be strong and prosper:thumb:


Thats awesome big


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Hi guys,i thought i would just mention a PB i did tonight at 310k for rack pulls,
> 
> us poor old guys still proving we can a?
> 
> I bent the bar as it was rated to 280k or so,oh well,nice to leave a mark .... :lol:
> 
> Hope everyone is well,not got much time to post but still read when i can.
> 
> Be strong and prosper:thumb:


Awesome PB mate. Loving the new avi too. That is the way to leave your mark LOL


----------



## biglbs

Northern Lass said:


> Thats awesome big


Thanks they stopped me trying 320k and i think it would have been easy....health and safety..blalbaaaalaall:lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

biglbs said:


> Thanks they stopped me trying 320k and i think it would have been easy....health and safety..blalbaaaalaall:lol:


 :lol: Health and Safety is a joke


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Thanks they stopped me trying 320k and i think it would have been easy....health and safety..blalbaaaalaall:lol:


H&S BLAHHHHHHH


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Awesome PB mate. Loving the new avi too. That is the way to leave your mark LOL


They did'nt like me bending it,the owner will be told to get a better bar tomorrow or i will bend them all:cursing:


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> They did'nt like me bending it,the owner will be told to get a better bar tomorrow or i will bend them all:cursing:


Good man mate. bend them all PMSL


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all hope we are all keeping well


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Evening all hope we are all keeping well


Evening mate.

Another busy night ahead then?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Evening mate.
> 
> Another busy night ahead then?


I hope so Andy was very busy Sunday so normally mean a slow Friday but will see


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I hope so Andy was very busy Sunday so normally mean a slow Friday but will see


You never know mate. Just as you don't expect it .


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> You never know mate. Just as you don't expect it .


kind of how it went down Sunday was dead till 1.am then everyone and his wife turn up happy days


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> kind of how it went down Sunday was dead till 1.am then everyone and his wife turn up happy days


Well hope it all goes well tonight mate. Just behave yourself on the doors mate LOL.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Well hope it all goes well tonight mate. Just behave yourself on the doors mate LOL.


Tonight we only have the top part open so i can keep off the the door and do my Tom cruise bit


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Tonight we only have the top part open so i can keep off the the door and do my Tom cruise bit


Know that is something I will have to see LOL


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Know that is something I will have to see LOL


i need a bit more practice i can make them okay but the flaring part is taking a bit longer to master


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i need a bit more practice i can make them okay but the flaring part is taking a bit longer to master[/QUOT
> 
> Hpoe you get it right by the time me and the guys come up?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> of course i'll have it down by then


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> You doing your "cocktail" bit would be epic LOL


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> hopefully by next week i may have a bit of news regarding that


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I will wait till next week then mate


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> i had better go show my face and do some work catch you all again soon take care guys


----------



## Northern Lass

Anyone on here tonight?


----------



## Greshie

Northern Lass said:


> Anyone on here tonight?


Yes though tired from work ... dinner then bath to relax I think How are you?


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> Yes though tired from work ... dinner then bath to relax I think How are you?


Hey... that sounds nice Greshie.

I did Kirklee's 10k run this morning in the rain... I got very muddy, completed it in an hour  - Going to have relaxing bath later too. Then it's gym tomorrow


----------



## Greshie

Northern Lass said:


> Hey... that sounds nice Greshie.
> 
> I did Kirklee's 10k run this morning in the rain... I got very muddy, completed it in an hour  - Going to have relaxing bath later too. Then it's gym tomorrow


Well done on the run ! you deserve your bath ! :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Had a complete week off gym after pulling my groin. Bruising is now fully out and walking normal again.

Going back to the gym tomorrow, but sticking to upper body and calves for a few weeks until I'm comfortable to train legs.

Had a nice chill day today with Mrs T down the beach, but sat in a Costa at the airport now as she's flying back to the UK to go back to work and the family.


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Hey... that sounds nice Greshie.
> 
> I did Kirklee's 10k run this morning in the rain... I got very muddy, completed it in an hour  - Going to have relaxing bath later too. Then it's gym tomorrow


Good work Vicky Congrats :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Evening all


Alright mate. How goes it?


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all hope you are all well?


----------



## zeke

Hello everyone I'm 44 and I'm new to this site so far I've noticed everyone is polite which is refreshing.I was on iron den for a while and there was constant ego bashing arguing and general ganging up on posts , i go on forums to learn and share my thoughts.On that note id like to say I'm on 300mg test a week for the last 2 yrs and my training has gone from traditional bbstyle 8 to 12 reps to high rep routines .I now do 20 to 50 reps on sets there is a lot of research that shows not only health benefits but hypertrophy benefits as well to this style .I feel much more in shape although i don't look much different i have no aches or nagging issues that i used to get on a weekly basis i am still trying to build and soon will do a real cycle. I am 5 ft 9in 195 pounds also from detroit usa i know guys that are still lifting low rep heavy i would like to get feedback from you guys on the safety of that and other opinions .thank you everyone


----------



## andyhuggins

zeke said:


> Hello everyone I'm 44 and I'm new to this site so far I've noticed everyone is polite which is refreshing.I was on iron den for a while and there was constant ego bashing arguing and general ganging up on posts , i go on forums to learn and share my thoughts.On that note id like to say I'm on 300mg test a week for the last 2 yrs and my training has gone from traditional bbstyle 8 to 12 reps to high rep routines .I now do 20 to 50 reps on sets there is a lot of research that shows not only health benefits but hypertrophy benefits as well to this style .I feel much more in shape although i don't look much different i have no aches or nagging issues that i used to get on a weekly basis i am still trying to build and soon will do a real cycle. I am 5 ft 9in 195 pounds also from detroit usa i know guys that are still lifting low rep heavy i would like to get feedback from you guys on the safety of that and other opinions .thank you everyone


Welcome mate.


----------



## gearchange

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Greshie

zeke said:


> Hello everyone I'm 44 and I'm new to this site so far I've noticed everyone is polite which is refreshing.I was on iron den for a while and there was constant ego bashing arguing and general ganging up on posts , i go on forums to learn and share my thoughts.On that note id like to say I'm on 300mg test a week for the last 2 yrs and my training has gone from traditional bbstyle 8 to 12 reps to high rep routines .I now do 20 to 50 reps on sets there is a lot of research that shows not only health benefits but hypertrophy benefits as well to this style .I feel much more in shape although i don't look much different i have no aches or nagging issues that i used to get on a weekly basis i am still trying to build and soon will do a real cycle. I am 5 ft 9in 195 pounds also from detroit usa i know guys that are still lifting low rep heavy i would like to get feedback from you guys on the safety of that and other opinions .thank you everyone


Welcome !


----------



## dt36

zeke said:


> Hello everyone I'm 44 and I'm new to this site so far I've noticed everyone is polite which is refreshing.I was on iron den for a while and there was constant ego bashing arguing and general ganging up on posts , i go on forums to learn and share my thoughts.On that note id like to say I'm on 300mg test a week for the last 2 yrs and my training has gone from traditional bbstyle 8 to 12 reps to high rep routines .I now do 20 to 50 reps on sets there is a lot of research that shows not only health benefits but hypertrophy benefits as well to this style .I feel much more in shape although i don't look much different i have no aches or nagging issues that i used to get on a weekly basis i am still trying to build and soon will do a real cycle. I am 5 ft 9in 195 pounds also from detroit usa i know guys that are still lifting low rep heavy i would like to get feedback from you guys on the safety of that and other opinions .thank you everyone


I think as you get older, higher reps with less weight is not a bad direction to move in. Less stress on old joints and ligaments equals less injury.

However, if aiming for a bigger and heavier build then I suppose bigger and heavier weights are inevitable.


----------



## biglbs

zeke said:


> Hello everyone I'm 44 and I'm new to this site so far I've noticed everyone is polite which is refreshing.I was on iron den for a while and there was constant ego bashing arguing and general ganging up on posts , i go on forums to learn and share my thoughts.On that note id like to say I'm on 300mg test a week for the last 2 yrs and my training has gone from traditional bbstyle 8 to 12 reps to high rep routines .I now do 20 to 50 reps on sets there is a lot of research that shows not only health benefits but hypertrophy benefits as well to this style .I feel much more in shape although i don't look much different i have no aches or nagging issues that i used to get on a weekly basis i am still trying to build and soon will do a real cycle. I am 5 ft 9in 195 pounds also from detroit usa i know guys that are still lifting low rep heavy i would like to get feedback from you guys on the safety of that and other opinions .thank you everyone


Personally i like to pyramid my weights up each set,starting high reps,working up to a big 1 to 3 lift at the end,seems very safe and productive,have a look in my journal if you want more detail mate,your welcome.


----------



## graham58

zeke said:


> Hello everyone I'm 44 and I'm new to this site so far I've noticed everyone is polite which is refreshing.I was on iron den for a while and there was constant ego bashing arguing and general ganging up on posts , i go on forums to learn and share my thoughts.On that note id like to say I'm on 300mg test a week for the last 2 yrs and my training has gone from traditional bbstyle 8 to 12 reps to high rep routines .I now do 20 to 50 reps on sets there is a lot of research that shows not only health benefits but hypertrophy benefits as well to this style .I feel much more in shape although i don't look much different i have no aches or nagging issues that i used to get on a weekly basis i am still trying to build and soon will do a real cycle. I am 5 ft 9in 195 pounds also from detroit usa i know guys that are still lifting low rep heavy i would like to get feedback from you guys on the safety of that and other opinions .thank you everyone


hi and welcome 300ml ew for 2 years thats some cycle.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

zeke said:


> Hello everyone I'm 44 and I'm new to this site so far I've noticed everyone is polite which is refreshing.I was on iron den for a while and there was constant ego bashing arguing and general ganging up on posts , i go on forums to learn and share my thoughts.On that note id like to say I'm on 300mg test a week for the last 2 yrs and my training has gone from traditional bbstyle 8 to 12 reps to high rep routines .I now do 20 to 50 reps on sets there is a lot of research that shows not only health benefits but hypertrophy benefits as well to this style .I feel much more in shape although i don't look much different i have no aches or nagging issues that i used to get on a weekly basis i am still trying to build and soon will do a real cycle. I am 5 ft 9in 195 pounds also from detroit usa i know guys that are still lifting low rep heavy i would like to get feedback from you guys on the safety of that and other opinions .thank you everyone


Welcome mate


----------



## raptordog

zeke said:


> Hello everyone I'm 44 and I'm new to this site so far I've noticed everyone is polite which is refreshing.I was on iron den for a while and there was constant ego bashing arguing and general ganging up on posts , i go on forums to learn and share my thoughts.On that note id like to say I'm on 300mg test a week for the last 2 yrs and my training has gone from traditional bbstyle 8 to 12 reps to high rep routines .I now do 20 to 50 reps on sets there is a lot of research that shows not only health benefits but hypertrophy benefits as well to this style .I feel much more in shape although i don't look much different i have no aches or nagging issues that i used to get on a weekly basis i am still trying to build and soon will do a real cycle. I am 5 ft 9in 195 pounds also from detroit usa i know guys that are still lifting low rep heavy i would like to get feedback from you guys on the safety of that and other opinions .thank you everyone


Welcome on board.... :thumb:

Do both heavy and lighter high rep work sets...usually alternate every 5-6 weeks. Find this

gives the muscles a shock and also tendons and joints a rest.

How are you finding 300mg of test per week over such a long period...be interesting

to hear the gains and any sides you may have encountered.


----------



## zeke

Well i consider it HRT but i may be a little delusional to think 300 is HRT i have read 200 a week is the normal dose for HRT .I started at around 178pounds and I've had a few setbacks ,I tore my hamstring a year a go doing high rep squats i was a t 18th rep with 295 and bam it pulled , i also have had shoulder issues ,I'm not a expert by no means but i think being on so long and always training hard has given me some aches etc.My current weight is around 195pounds i was 207 but i really have to keep the calories up and eat cleaner which I'm doing .Other sides are acne and a lot of aggression , i actually doubled the amount to 600 a week for 6 weeks and i was very irritable around my girlfriend .I know gear effects everyone differently for me being a sex maniac and arguing with people isn't good lol


----------



## biglbs

zeke said:


> Well i consider it HRT but i may be a little delusional to think 300 is HRT i have read 200 a week is the normal dose for HRT .I started at around 178pounds and I've had a few setbacks ,I tore my hamstring a year a go doing high rep squats i was a t 18th rep with 295 and bam it pulled , i also have had shoulder issues ,I'm not a expert by no means but i think being on so long and always training hard has given me some aches etc.My current weight is around 195pounds i was 207 but i really have to keep the calories up and eat cleaner which I'm doing .Other sides are acne and a lot of aggression , i actually doubled the amount to 600 a week for 6 weeks and i was very irritable around my girlfriend .I know gear effects everyone differently for me being a sex maniac and arguing with people isn't good lol


Hrt is normaly the term given to womens Hormone replacement therapy.

I have Trt ,Testosterone replacement therapy,i find it better

300mg of test per week is a course not the 200 mg every 3 weeks Nhs gives us here:lol:


----------



## zeke

Im sorry i was referring to Trt i do know 2 guys that get a prescription 10 ml bottle it is recommend they do i ml every 10 days or 2 weeks , honestly I'm sick of doing this amount every week ,i don't wan tot sound like I'm crazy but the test does effect my moods ,I'm wondering if i just do a 300mg shot every week will my sexdrive be the same , I just did a 300mg shot 4 days ago , before that i did go about 2 weeks and mentally was much more calm , even started talking to my ex lol yesterday i was irritated by her and other things ,, I think I'm just very sensitive mentally to test . Thanks for any input and feel free to say I'm just nuts .


----------



## biglbs

zeke said:


> Im sorry i was referring to Trt i do know 2 guys that get a prescription 10 ml bottle it is recommend they do i ml every 10 days or 2 weeks , honestly I'm sick of doing this amount every week ,i don't wan tot sound like I'm crazy but the test does effect my moods ,I'm wondering if i just do a 300mg shot every week will my sexdrive be the same , I just did a 300mg shot 4 days ago , before that i did go about 2 weeks and mentally was much more calm , even started talking to my ex lol yesterday i was irritated by her and other things ,, I think I'm just very sensitive mentally to test . Thanks for any input and feel free to say I'm just nuts .


Are you for real...read your post,it makes no sense at all to me..so test must mess up grammar too:w00t:c:blink:


----------



## zeke

I agree it is confusing i was replying to your post and the amounts you take.Let me clarify I'm sick of taking 300mg a week and I'm asking you how do you feel with the amount you are taking?I am planning on taking 300mg every 2nd week I'm sorry i was confusing and no its not the test , i don't text much obviously .


----------



## Skye666

Evening chaps and chapsters 

Hope ur al well and free from Injury....happy to say I am!! Touch wood.

I was reading above post of new comer I didn't understand it but that's because I don't understand weight in pounds :confused1: stones now I get that is there 14lb in a stone?? ...


----------



## mal

Skye666 said:


> Evening chaps and chapsters
> 
> Hope ur al well and free from Injury....happy to say I am!! Touch wood.
> 
> I was reading above post of new comer I didn't understand it but that's because I don't understand weight in pounds :confused1: stones now I get that is there 14lb in a stone?? ...


touching wood are we! naughty.


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Evening chaps and chapsters
> 
> Hope ur al well and free from Injury....happy to say I am!! Touch wood.
> 
> I was reading above post of new comer I didn't understand it but that's because I don't understand weight in pounds :confused1: stones now I get that is there 14lb in a stone?? ...


evening all how we doing ? there are indeed 14lbs to a stone


----------



## Skye666

mal said:


> touching wood are we! naughty.


Hahaha mal I see ur on form today ....


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> evening all how we doing ? there are indeed 14lbs to a stone


Hi HT im good ta how's u? Thanks for clearing that up :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

zeke said:


> I agree it is confusing i was replying to your post and the amounts you take.Let me clarify I'm sick of taking 300mg a week and I'm asking you how do you feel with the amount you are taking?I am planning on taking 300mg every 2nd week I'm sorry i was confusing and no its not the test , i don't text much obviously .


Aha and the truth shall set you free........

300mg every 2 is still double the usual start of 200mg every three,but hay,it is your chicken..go cook it how you please...

I feel awsome on my dose.....er so does the wife :rolleye:


----------



## Northern Lass

Hey @Skye666

how are you?


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> Hey @Skye666
> 
> how are you?


Hi Hun m good thanks how's things with u and family all ok  How's training going?


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Hi Hun m good thanks how's things with u and family all ok  How's training going?


Good thanks...having problems with DS nursery but thats another story  ...

Training is good just having a break at the moment and I will be back at it shortly 

Hows you? how was competing?


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> Good thanks...having problems with DS nursery but thats another story  ...
> 
> Training is good just having a break at the moment and I will be back at it shortly
> 
> Hows you? how was competing?


Oh not good re nursery!!

I'm ok ta..lots happening at mo...been going through adoption since oct and that finally comes to fruition in 2 weeks yayyyy a 15 month old girl  think I did mention all this before Xmas but it was a while ago so u might have forgotten.

Competing done Hun...was ok..think I will be going again though chatting to someone already re training etc...yes I will be getting a nanny so I can make gym time lol

A break does us good so enjoy it


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Oh not good re nursery!!
> 
> I'm ok ta..lots happening at mo...been going through adoption since oct and that finally comes to fruition in 2 weeks yayyyy a 15 month old girl  think I did mention all this before Xmas but it was a while ago so u might have forgotten.
> 
> Competing done Hun...was ok..think I will be going again though chatting to someone already re training etc...yes I will be getting a nanny so I can make gym time lol
> 
> A break does us good so enjoy it


Wow skye , thats brilliant news hun! - I have a 15 month old girl... so if you need anything you know where I am lol 

Nursery keep messing my sons routine up and he gets really anxious even with the slightest change. I have discussed this with them before and I wasn't happy to see my son upset because of it. With him being autistic I have to pick him up early before all the other mums and dads , because it's too overwhelming. So I pick him up from the entrance but one of the women that work there wanted me to pick him up at the gate, which is a totally different place. it wouldn't bother me and you but for him it's very distressing. I will be talking with the manager in the morning.


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> Wow skye , thats brilliant news hun! - I have a 15 month old girl... so if you need anything you know where I am lol
> 
> Nursery keep messing my sons routine up and he gets really anxious even with the slightest change. I have discussed this with them before and I wasn't happy to see my son upset because of it. With him being autistic I have to pick him up early before all the other mums and dads , because it's too overwhelming. So I pick him up from the entrance but one of the women that work there wanted me to pick him up at the gate, which is a totally different place. it wouldn't bother me and you but for him it's very distressing. I will be talking with the manager in the morning.


Lol thanks!!

Yh I can see that would affect him ...some of these people are so incompetent, maybe it's slipped their minds if u have told them before or the girl who's told you to change wasn't aware of the issue? Or was and is just having a 'power' trip! Hope when u speak to manager it gets sorted.


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Lol thanks!!
> 
> Yh I can see that would affect him ...some of these people are so incompetent, maybe it's slipped their minds if u have told them before or the girl who's told you to change wasn't aware of the issue? Or was and is just having a 'power' trip! Hope when u speak to manager it gets sorted.


Power trip I think skye, it has happened more than once before. She seems ignorant towards daniel's disability probably because it's not physical. Thanks hun


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Hi HT im good ta how's u? Thanks for clearing that up :thumbup1:


i am very well thanks,hope you are to ? great news on the adoption also


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> i am very well thanks,hope you are to ? great news on the adoption also


Thanks ....


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys. What are your plans this weekend?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys. What are your plans this weekend?


Diddly squat..... a bit of training and some relaxation.................. 

yourself?


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Diddly squat..... a bit of training and some relaxation..................
> 
> yourself?


Liking that @Greshie :thumb:

We are looking after the granddaughter Sat so will maybe go to the coast. Then chillin on Sun.


----------



## dt36

No gym for me today as I was due cardio and groin strain is still stopping this. However, going to try resistance walking in the pool tomorrow as I am putting weight back on over the last two weeks.

Gym session will be chest and triceps.

Other than that, pretty much chilling out doing nothing.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> No gym for me today as I was due cardio and groin strain is still stopping this. However, going to try resistance walking in the pool tomorrow as I am putting weight back on over the last two weeks.
> 
> Gym session will be chest and triceps.
> 
> Other than that, pretty much chilling out doing nothing.


The mrs uses that mate. It is bloody tiring and hard work.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys. What are your plans this weekend?


Hi i bet you can guess mine! how goes it Andy ?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Hi i bet you can guess mine! how goes it Andy ?


Yep bet you are working hard as ever mate? It goes well mate thanks. just did 3 light sessions in the gym and feel energized for doing that


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Yep bet you are working hard as ever mate? It goes well mate thanks. just did 3 light sessions in the gym and feel energized for doing that


Good for you i managed to get back to five days his week so don't feel as if i'm letting myself down. and its another weekend so i am working.


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Good for you i managed to get back to five days his week so don't feel as if i'm letting myself down. and its another weekend so i am working.


Hope it all goes well mate  I will be back to 5 days next week starting Monday :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Hope it all goes well mate  I will be back to 5 days next week starting Monday :thumb:


I have had to miss the odd one as its been a bit topsy turvey at work these Bank holidays throw my life out a bit and to add to things i got another job offer


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I have had to miss the odd one as its been a bit topsy turvey at work these Bank holidays throw my life out a bit and to add to things i got another job offer


Now that offer must have really stirred things up mate. Is it a good offer?


----------



## Skye666

Evening all

Did U all have sunshine today ohhhhh it was warm here not enough for bikini mind.

Tomoz I will be sorting out my garden AKA damn weeding ...such a crap job! But it's going to be warm again so a good excuse to,rest and sun bathe for a while


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Now that offer must have really stirred things up mate. Is it a good offer?


it would be good i feel still in Suffolk to in a town that is famous foe horse racing


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> Did U all have sunshine today ohhhhh it was warm here not enough for bikini mind.
> 
> Tomoz I will be sorting out my garden AKA damn weeding ...such a crap job! But it's going to be warm again so a good excuse to,rest and sun bathe for a while


evening hows you? Gardening sounds good think that's what is planned at our house this weekend allegedly


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> evening hows you? Gardening sounds good think that's what is planned at our house this weekend allegedly


I'm good ta....oh it's likely to be on everyone's agenda abit of sun and everyone is either in home base getting a BBQ or gardening!


----------



## dt36

Went to off season rugby training this morning, but no running or physical nonsense for me. Just assisted on the coaching side. Decided to go to the beach straight after to do some resistance walking in the sea rather than the swimming pool. Felt really good and managed some swimming to with no pain.

There are a fair few real big guys down on the beach who usually Peacock along the front of the sea while walking along. What I noticed as I was in the water a long time is that these guys are packing some serious muscle, but the women on the beach do not bat an eyelid at them. The guys will then walk on a bit and look back to see if any women they passed are looking. Was quite funny to see. However, if another guy walked along with his girfriend/wife and he had a lean, muscular athletic build, then he would turn some heads. This made me laugh a bit then, as the big guys didn't get this attention.

After spending some time at the beach, I then headed home and hit the gym. Good chest and tri session and managed to sneak a few pics of my legs in the mirror too. Bruising is now calming down after two weeks and should be good for some cardio now I think next week. Not sure how the pics will show, but you can see the inner thigh and groin is now calming down...


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Went to off season rugby training this morning, but no running or physical nonsense for me. Just assisted on the coaching side. Decided to go to the beach straight after to do some resistance walking in the sea rather than the swimming pool. Felt really good and managed some swimming to with no pain.
> 
> There are a fair few real big guys down on the beach who usually Peacock along the front of the sea while walking along. What I noticed as I was in the water a long time is that these guys are packing some serious muscle, but the women on the beach do not bat an eyelid at them. The guys will then walk on a bit and look back to see if any women they passed are looking. Was quite funny to see. However, if another guy walked along with his girfriend/wife and he had a lean, muscular athletic build, then he would turn some heads. This made me laugh a bit then, as the big guys didn't get this attention.
> 
> After spending some time at the beach, I then headed home and hit the gym. Good chest and tri session and managed to sneak a few pics of my legs in the mirror too. Bruising is now calming down after two weeks and should be good for some cardio now I think next week. Not sure how the pics will show, but you can see the inner thigh and groin is now calming down...
> 
> View attachment 150960
> View attachment 150961
> View attachment 150962


Thems some good legs!!! Bruising looks painful though.....what did u do again sorry if I missed the thread?


----------



## dt36

Haha, cheers Skye. Can't train them for a few weeks though.

Was in rugby training two weeks ago and simply changed pace from a jog to fast pace to take a ball and my groin just popped.

It's knocked my training a bit, as I've being doing a fair bit of cardio to try and bring my weight down. Hopefully get back on track this week with inclined treadmill as walking is now OK.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Haha, cheers Skye. Can't train them for a few weeks though.
> 
> Was in rugby training two weeks ago and simply changed pace from a jog to fast pace to take a ball and my groin just popped.
> 
> It's knocked my training a bit, as I've being doing a fair bit of cardio to try and bring my weight down. Hopefully get back on track this week with inclined treadmill as walking is now OK.


Liking the pics mate. Good to hear you are on the mend :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

So guys what training split and diet are you using at the moment?


----------



## dt36

Upper body, Upper body and upper body. :wink:

What about you?

Diet is fairly clean through the week with tuna, chicken, potatoes, rice etc, but weekend is fairly loose.


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening guys... got a PB yesterday on the Deadlift


----------



## andyhuggins

Was doing PPL but am thinking of going to a four way split using 2 on 1 off. thinking of trying timed carbs too.


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Evening guys... got a PB yesterday on the Deadlift


Hey Vicky, Well done you :thumb: You still PL then?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Hey Vicky, Well done you :thumb: You still PL then?


Yes  ... how you doing andy?


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Yes  ... how you doing andy?


I am doing fine thanks vicky. Just had a great day at the coast with the family :thumb:

Whats the plans with the PL then hun? loving the new avi :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> I am doing fine thanks vicky. Just had a great day at the coast with the family :thumb:
> 
> Whats the plans with the PL then hun? loving the new avi :thumbup1:


Got someone helping me with training etc... still doing the comp at the end of June 

Which coast?


----------



## andyhuggins

What comp is this then hun please tell.

The south coast portsmouth.


----------



## Greshie

Northern Lass said:


> Evening guys... got a PB yesterday on the Deadlift


Well done !! ............ erm eek I'd better get my skates on ... you are catching up with me!


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Well done !! ............ erm eek I'd better get my skates on ... you are catching up with me!


I am sure you are doing very well mate :thumb:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> What comp is this then hun please tell.
> 
> The south coast portsmouth.


Its the YNEPF Classic in Northumberland 

Thanks @Greshie ... I am trying to catch you up lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Its the YNEPF Classic in Northumberland
> 
> Thanks @Greshie ... I am trying to catch you up lol


Good luck with that hun. Some of the local PL that are at the gym I use have competed and done well recently.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> Hey Vicky, Well done you :thumb: You still PL then?


well done! I was going to rep you but it said I've loved you recently.


----------



## Northern Lass

Dirk McQuickly said:


> well done! I was going to rep you but it said I've loved you recently.


Bless you... hun 

evening all!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening Vicky


----------



## Skye666

Evening all 

@ northern lass. Bloody well done chick!! U look flipping amazing girl...so proud of ya u have come along way this year ( well maybe more but iv only been watching this year!) I told u power lifting suited ya...damn good luck in June Hun...we be rooting for ya :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening @Skye666


----------



## gearchange

Good evening


----------



## Skye666

Evening gents.....how's the start of the weekend......I have to,say..it's a glass of red for me  . Not that I know much about wine they all taste the same to me..


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> @ northern lass. Bloody well done chick!! U look flipping amazing girl...so proud of ya u have come along way this year ( well maybe more but iv only been watching this year!) I told u power lifting suited ya...damn good luck in June Hun...we be rooting for ya :thumbup1:


Thanks... suffering right now.. pizza and me don't mix (my treat for the week)  indigestion. How are you hun? how is little legs?



andyhuggins said:


> Evening Vicky


Evening 



gearchange said:


> Good evening


Evening


----------



## Skye666

All good Vicky thanks.... Little legs lol ..omg she's adorable ! Took her Bo yesterday pick her up again tues and that's for good. She loves chicken!!! Whopeeee do dinners easy then lol

Pizza yh doesn't agree with me either the base blows me up. Mind u since iv been back eating ' normal' nothing feels great still everything makes me feel bloated and fat ...


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> All good Vicky thanks.... Little legs lol ..omg she's adorable ! Took her Bo yesterday pick her up again tues and that's for good. She loves chicken!!! Whopeeee do dinners easy then lol
> 
> Pizza yh doesn't agree with me either the base blows me up. Mind u since iv been back eating ' normal' nothing feels great still everything makes me feel bloated and fat ...


awww bless her... Mine love banana... I wish they would eat chicken lol


----------



## hometrainer

Evening my fellow chums how are we all this fine evening


----------



## Northern Lass

hometrainer said:


> Evening my fellow chums how are we all this fine evening


evening

Good thanks... and you?


----------



## hometrainer

Northern Lass said:


> evening
> 
> Good thanks... and you?


I'm tip top thanks 3 more days and nights of work then i'm having a week off and go to worlds strongest team championships at stoke next Saturday


----------



## gearchange

All good thank you ,hope you are well


----------



## Northern Lass

hometrainer said:


> I'm tip top thanks 3 more days and nights of work then i'm having a week off and go to worlds strongest team championships at stoke next Saturday


Awesome...enjoy your time off work !!


----------



## hometrainer

Northern Lass said:


> Awesome...enjoy your time off work !!


 Thank you i will try hopefully i won't end up in hospital like last time


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

wow. it's quiet on here today. i might have a root around while everyone's out. Go through the fridge and have a rummage in the drawers.


----------



## sciatic

I'm new on here so just browsing through this site and it's threads, thought I'd make a stop here as I turned 48 this month. I look forward to reading some previous posts on the 45+ thread. Hopefully can contribute too. I've now been put on TRT and on my 6th day. Be interesting to see if all turns out well and contributes to training and gains? Would be good to share and hear from others with regards to trt and their experience.

Cheers.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

sciatic said:


> I'm new on here so just browsing through this site and it's threads, thought I'd make a stop here as I turned 48 this month. I look forward to reading some previous posts on the 45+ thread. Hopefully can contribute too. I've now been put on TRT and on my 6th day. Be interesting to see if all turns out well and contributes to training and gains? Would be good to share and hear from others with regards to trt and their experience.
> 
> Cheers.


Welcome mate


----------



## gearchange

Welcome


----------



## sciatic

First off, thanks gents for the welcome. I am currently a member of another site and have been for years. I thought it may be beneficial to post and bring up this topic over to UK-Muscle? It may, and no doubt? Has been many a topic in previous forums. So I do not want to come across as a know it all....I don't! I really do want to venture out onto an other site like this as I am always searching and very hungry for knowledge. So here goes, and I sincerely promise I am here to share as much information on TRT as possible. It's been a really long mission and goal of mine to be put on trt to be honest. I'll start off with my initial script.....

First experimented with steroids at an early age, took time off and back on in my 30's. Took another long time off and hit it again at 45/46. I have always enjoyed my experience taking steroids without a doubt, for obvious reasons. I have had my bloods done on a regular basis over the last 18 months pre and post cycle and my testosterone levels have been really suppressed for over the last 12 months to the point an endocrinologist has now been looking into my situation. Without a doubt It is self inflicted and I'm now experiencing the negative side of the use (not abuse) of steroids. I cannot give you my natural test levels as I never had them taken pre steroid use in the very beginning. I was in my 40's when I had them done and they came back at 12 pre cycle and 4 post cycle...They are now back at 8. This has been over 12 months of recovery and I have suffered in many areas of life. It's the male menopause slapping me in the face and hard! My experience has been - hot flushes, mood swings, loss of muscle mass, fat redistribution, tiredness, general lack of enthusiasm or energy, increased sweating, poor concentration, short-term memory, irritability.... The list is f*cking endless. Not forgetting about my d1ck that cannot retain a solid wood for the wife. I have to take Viagra every time we have sex, and believe me that is not an easy task as I cannot always predict a sex session (remember chaps I've been married for many years! So sex is not that excitable as the early days. I'm sure some of you understand lol). I just would like to pass on to my fellow steroid users that you will probably never recover fully to your natural test levels after a cycle, and in the end you WILL require TRT to retain your manly ways. I will point out that this is no easy task to be ever offered to you concerning TRT. Doctors are very reluctant to send you to an endocrinologist and DO NOT acknowledge and recognise LOW testosterone levels as problem. This beautiful and wonderful hormone called testosterone is the spice of life for us men...Honest! Females always get 100% attention re HRT and sadly us males are left to suffer in a very dark place with low TESTOSTERONE.

Sciatic.


----------



## graham58

hi to all you older members out there,been doing steriod cycles for a number of years now,made some good gains in the past,but the last few cycles i have been on ,i hav,nt got much from them.i am 10 weeks into a 500mg test and 300mg deca cycle.to be honest i hav,nt seen any gains in size or strength.the gear is pharma,diets fine ect but not the results i used to get.i,m 56 now do you think its an age related thing or what.i think the time may have come to hang up my syringe and just trt,any ideas guys.


----------



## musclemate

graham58 said:


> hi to all you older members out there,been doing steriod cycles for a number of years now,made some good gains in the past,but the last few cycles i have been on ,i hav,nt got much from them.i am 10 weeks into a 500mg test and 300mg deca cycle.to be honest i hav,nt seen any gains in size or strength.the gear is pharma,diets fine ect but not the results i used to get.i,m 56 now do you think its an age related thing or what.i think the time may have come to hang up my syringe and just trt,any ideas guys.


What's your diet and training programme like mate? Are they spot on? Once that is sorted you can think of increasing doses.


----------



## Skye666

sciatic said:


> First off, thanks gents for the welcome. I am currently a member of another site and have been for years. I thought it may be beneficial to post and bring up this topic over to UK-Muscle? It may, and no doubt? Has been many a topic in previous forums. So I do not want to come across as a know it all....I don't! I really do want to venture out onto an other site like this as I am always searching and very hungry for knowledge. So here goes, and I sincerely promise I am here to share as much information on TRT as possible. It's been a really long mission and goal of mine to be put on trt to be honest. I'll start off with my initial script.....
> 
> First experimented with steroids at an early age, took time off and back on in my 30's. Took another long time off and hit it again at 45/46. I have always enjoyed my experience taking steroids without a doubt, for obvious reasons. I have had my bloods done on a regular basis over the last 18 months pre and post cycle and my testosterone levels have been really suppressed for over the last 12 months to the point an endocrinologist has now been looking into my situation. Without a doubt It is self inflicted and I'm now experiencing the negative side of the use (not abuse) of steroids. I cannot give you my natural test levels as I never had them taken pre steroid use in the very beginning. I was in my 40's when I had them done and they came back at 12 pre cycle and 4 post cycle...They are now back at 8. This has been over 12 months of recovery and I have suffered in many areas of life. It's the male menopause slapping me in the face and hard! My experience has been - hot flushes, mood swings, loss of muscle mass, fat redistribution, tiredness, general lack of enthusiasm or energy, increased sweating, poor concentration, short-term memory, irritability.... The list is f*cking endless. Not forgetting about my d1ck that cannot retain a solid wood for the wife. I have to take Viagra every time we have sex, and believe me that is not an easy task as I cannot always predict a sex session (remember chaps I've been married for many years! So sex is not that excitable as the early days. I'm sure some of you understand lol). I just would like to pass on to my fellow steroid users that you will probably never recover fully to your natural test levels after a cycle, and in the end you WILL require TRT to retain your manly ways. I will point out that this is no easy task to be ever offered to you concerning TRT. Doctors are very reluctant to send you to an endocrinologist and DO NOT acknowledge and recognise LOW testosterone levels as problem. This beautiful and wonderful hormone called testosterone is the spice of life for us men...Honest! Females always get 100% attention re HRT and sadly us males are left to suffer in a very dark place with low TESTOSTERONE.
> 
> Sciatic.


Hi..and welcome firstly 

Secondly that's good info for the guys always good to share experiences I think.....but......don't start doing the men v women get everything their way rubbish and u poor poor men left to suffer......nne of that :nono: or I might have to chuck a bucket of HRT all over u and give u induced period pain there's a double whammy! U think ur hard done by left in the dark? Poor fanny craddock standing by the gas light for years.thats left in the dark ....u men got it good I tell ya. :lol:


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> Hi..and welcome firstly
> 
> Secondly that's good info for the guys always good to share experiences I think.....but......don't start doing the men v women get everything their way rubbish and u poor poor men left to suffer......nne of that :nono: or I might have to chuck a bucket of HRT all over u and give u induced period pain there's a double whammy! U think ur hard done by left in the dark? Poor fanny craddock standing by the gas light for years.thats left in the dark ....u men got it good I tell ya. :lol:


  Ok message received and understood. Forgot to mention I have experienced man flu in the past also :crying: lol Thanks for the feedback Skye666


----------



## Skye666

sciatic said:


> Ok message received and understood. Forgot to mention I have experienced man flu in the past also :crying: lol Thanks for the feedback Skye666


The dreaded man flu... But look u survived it!! :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> The dreaded man flu... But look u survived it!! :whistling:


now now Skye it takes great stamina and fortitude to survive man flu .................... :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> now now Skye it takes great stamina and fortitude to survive man flu .................... :laugh:


they can never understand Ian. Best we just soldier on.


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> now now Skye it takes great stamina and fortitude to survive man flu .................... :laugh:


I know gresh I am so mores see with bear gryls and his survival skills :lol:

Hope ur well btw


----------



## dt36

My recent groin strain was worst than man flu. I know, I know, but I survived.

Now I have torn my left Pec really bad last week while benching and it's now all purple.

Some say it's worst than childbirth...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dt36 said:


> My recent groin strain was worst than man flu. I know, I know, but I survived.
> 
> Now I have torn my left Pec really bad last week while benching and it's now all purple.
> 
> Some say it's worst than childbirth...


ouch. I've pulled a muscle in my shoulder. Don't know if I can carry on. I'll ask the wife to give it a rub when she brings my breakfast up.


----------



## dt36

Dirk McQuickly said:


> ouch. I've pulled a muscle in my shoulder. Don't know if I can carry on. I'll ask the wife to give it a rub when she brings my breakfast up.


I'd even push my luck for a bed bath.


----------



## biglbs

sciatic said:


> I'm new on here so just browsing through this site and it's threads, thought I'd make a stop here as I turned 48 this month. I look forward to reading some previous posts on the 45+ thread. Hopefully can contribute too. I've now been put on TRT and on my 6th day. Be interesting to see if all turns out well and contributes to training and gains? Would be good to share and hear from others with regards to trt and their experience.
> 
> Cheers.


Yes it does help.what reading did you have and what you on?


----------



## Skye666

Evening all

How is everyone? Not too burnt I hope..the sun has had it's hat on.


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> How is everyone? Not too burnt I hope..the sun has had it's hat on.


Had my fair share of it today..... dont seem to burn these days though....must be the aged leather skin....:laugh:


----------



## Soul keeper

Been cloudy all day here in Wales.


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Had my fair share of it today..... dont seem to burn these days though....must be the aged leather skin....:laugh:


I'm the opposite I burn like hell these days, must be the angelic angel in me :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Soul keeper said:


> Been cloudy all day here in Wales.


But that's good for wales isn't it? Shouldn't it be peeing down there what ever the month!!


----------



## Soul keeper

Skye666 said:


> But that's good for wales isn't it? Shouldn't it be peeing down there what ever the month!!


How very right you are!

Had enough here I'm off to Europe to live soon, get some sunshine.


----------



## biglbs

Been nice but humid here,i am getting over bag opp. to eye so monged out on df118 lo lol


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Been nice but humid here,i am getting over bag opp. to eye so monged out on df118 lo
> View attachment 152282
> SO invested in some new home kit,,,,,,,a calf raise for me and one for my Mial
> View attachment 152281
> lol


Damn that looks sore!!! Ouchhhhh. But worth it no doubt


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Damn that looks sore!!! Ouchhhhh. But worth it no doubt


Damne i hope so angel x


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all it's been a lovely Day in Sunny Suffolk Although it was tad warm in the gym today


----------



## dt36

Soul keeper said:


> How very right you are!
> 
> Had enough here I'm off to Europe to live soon, get some sunshine.


I always thought Wales was in Europe  Weather might be better elsewhere, but you can't beat that green green grass...


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> Been nice but humid here,i am getting over bag opp. to eye so monged out on df118 lo
> View attachment 152282
> SO invested in some new home kit,,,,,,,a calf raise for me and one for my Mial
> View attachment 152281
> lol


Ouch, but loving the little ones wellies.


----------



## sciatic

biglbs said:


> Yes it does help.what reading did you have and what you on?


Hi mate, I'm on testo gel 50mg daily. Now hitting 3rd week and feeling great. Training is great too, however pulled an injury a couple of days ago. Reason was, tired and needed to get my 3rd consecutive work out in due to my shifts. So ended up pulling a muscle to the left middle to rear side just below the rib cage. I was doing dead lifts and demonstrating how to do them correctly lol...It just shows when you are tired, it's time to back off. Anyway, back to TRT. Like I said 3rd week now, looking better and feeling great! Strength has really improved in all lifts. I can't say enough about this wonderful TRT.

edit - Sorry forgot about my reading - My lowest reading was 5.3nmol/l.

When seeing the endo my readings were week [email protected] 7.6 and week [email protected] 8.1nmol/l


----------



## Skye666

Evening 45ers...I thought if share my news with u oldies...

Today I received another medal !!!! Enclosed a nice letter saying I had been picked as one of the 10 females fave pic from the comp day! Of all the contestants ( all categories) 10 females and 10 guys picked and will go on the website...oh and 10% discount t with muscle excess whit woooooo!

How is everyone today?


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Evening 45ers...I thought if share my news with u oldies...
> 
> Today I received another medal !!!! Enclosed a nice letter saying I had been picked as one of the 10 females fave pic from the comp day! Of all the contestants ( all categories) 10 females and 10 guys picked and will go on the website...oh and 10% discount t with muscle excess whit woooooo!
> 
> How is everyone today?


Yey good for you :thumb:

trying to motivate myself for this evening's workout.............. lovely evening though


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Evening 45ers...I thought if share my news with u oldies...
> 
> Today I received another medal !!!! Enclosed a nice letter saying I had been picked as one of the 10 females fave pic from the comp day! Of all the contestants ( all categories) 10 females and 10 guys picked and will go on the website...oh and 10% discount t with muscle excess whit woooooo!
> 
> How is everyone today?


go skye woop woop


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Yey good for you :thumb:
> 
> trying to motivate myself for this evening's workout.............. lovely evening though


Cheers Greshie

Yh I can't train afternoon or eve I find I'm useless no motivation at all...


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> go skye woop woop


Cheers mr HT hope ur well ?


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> Evening 45ers...I thought if share my news with u oldies...
> 
> Today I received another medal !!!! Enclosed a nice letter saying I had been picked as one of the 10 females fave pic from the comp day! Of all the contestants ( all categories) 10 females and 10 guys picked and will go on the website...oh and 10% discount t with muscle excess whit woooooo!
> 
> How is everyone today?


Well done! Bring me up to date Skye666 seeing I'm pretty new on here. What medals and why, by that, I mean what's your history in the bodybuilding world? I'm now off to my big comfy bed, so I'll expect to have an answer in the morning lol...Goodnight! :sleeping:


----------



## Skye666

sciatic said:


> Well done! Bring me up to date Skye666 seeing I'm pretty new on here. What medals and why, by that, I mean what's your history in the bodybuilding world? I'm now off to my big comfy bed, so I'll expect to have an answer in the morning lol...Goodnight! :sleeping:


Oh no history really...competed for first time in May..thought that was that and today got a medal for being picked one of the 10 females for favourite picture of the day I mean there was a lot of women competing so on that basis I gave a whit wooo 

Why is ur bed so big and why do u go to bed sooooo early ??


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Cheers Greshie
> 
> Yh I can't train afternoon or eve I find I'm useless no motivation at all...


I prefer mornings first thing ... but to keep up intensity I will do lighter training in the evenings after work (Less sets/reps) but it can be an effort, especially on stuffy days like today........


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> I prefer mornings first thing ... but to keep up intensity I will do lighter training in the evenings after work (Less sets/reps) but it can be an effort, especially on stuffy days like today........


Stuffy days like this deserve Pimms darling


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Stuffy days like this deserve Pimms darling


Now you are talking !


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> Oh no history really...competed for first time in May..thought that was that and today got a medal for being picked one of the 10 females for favourite picture of the day I mean there was a lot of women competing so on that basis I gave a whit wooo
> 
> Why is ur bed so big and why do u go to bed sooooo early ??


Thanks for the update and well done again! As for my bed being so big is because I used to live in the states and brought back with me a king size bed, and they are massive! I go to bed early because I'm tired and injured and feeling sorry myself lol


----------



## sciatic

Just looked at your pics Skye666...Wow, looking lean and tight there girl... :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

sciatic said:


> Just looked at your pics Skye666...Wow, looking lean and tight there girl... :thumbup1:


Thanks hopefully leaner next time 

Kingsize American bed sounds good!


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Cheers mr HT hope ur well ?


Morning i'm very well thanks just off to cash & carry to buy chicken.again its a lovely Sunny day in my part of the world.How are you ?


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Evening 45ers...I thought if share my news with u oldies...
> 
> Today I received another medal !!!! Enclosed a nice letter saying I had been picked as one of the 10 females fave pic from the comp day! Of all the contestants ( all categories) 10 females and 10 guys picked and will go on the website...oh and 10% discount t with muscle excess whit woooooo!
> 
> How is everyone today?


The second post i read is a gooden,thanks for that Sky,made up for you..


----------



## biglbs

sciatic said:


> Thanks for the update and well done again! As for my bed being so big is because I used to live in the states and brought back with me a king size bed, and they are massive! I go to bed early because I'm tired and injured and feeling sorry myself lol


We are normally asleep by 9.30pm these days,i thought we needed less sleep as we aged? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :yawn:


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> Morning i'm very well thanks just off to cash & carry to buy chicken.again its a lovely Sunny day in my part of the world.How are you ?


Iv just eaten chicken and peppered cress with boiled eggs..weird I know. And now in the garden catching rays


----------



## mrssalvatore

Hello 45 thread. Popping in again


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> The second post i read is a gooden,thanks for that Sky,made up for you..


Thanks biggie...how's u?


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> We are normally asleep by 9.30pm these days,i thought we needed less sleep as we aged? :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :yawn:


Depends how. Age..I'm ageing young so less sleep for me lol


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Hello 45 thread. Popping in again


Hello u...me soaking up the sun what u doing?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Hello u...me soaking up the sun what u doing?


Packing. Two more sleeps to go. Kids are getting very excited now


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Iv just eaten chicken and peppered cress with boiled eggs..weird I know. And now in the garden catching rays


nothing wrong with that meal i had chicken sweet potatoes and spinach and celery


----------



## dt36

sciatic said:


> Hi mate, I'm on testo gel 50mg daily. Now hitting 3rd week and feeling great. Training is great too, however pulled an injury a couple of days ago. Reason was, tired and needed to get my 3rd consecutive work out in due to my shifts. So ended up pulling a muscle to the left middle to rear side just below the rib cage. I was doing dead lifts and demonstrating how to do them correctly lol...It just shows when you are tired, it's time to back off. Anyway, back to TRT. Like I said 3rd week now, looking better and feeling great! Strength has really improved in all lifts. I can't say enough about this wonderful TRT.
> 
> edit - Sorry forgot about my reading - My lowest reading was 5.3nmol/l.
> 
> When seeing the endo my readings were week [email protected] 7.6 and week [email protected] 8.1nmol/l


Testogel is really good, Mate. Not so good for youngsters, as they have natural high test, but for us mid lifers...

I take mostly year round now and only come off it to run the odd low dose of something like test and avatar etc.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Evening 45ers...I thought if share my news with u oldies...
> 
> Today I received another medal !!!! Enclosed a nice letter saying I had been picked as one of the 10 females fave pic from the comp day! Of all the contestants ( all categories) 10 females and 10 guys picked and will go on the website...oh and 10% discount t with muscle excess whit woooooo!
> 
> How is everyone today?


Have a Woot Wooo from me.


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Thanks biggie...how's u?


Real good,getting stronger and leaner every weak,weight fairly stable so recomping nicely as i want,

one thing for sure i ain't getting weaker pmsl

All this and a bottle of red 4 or 5 times per week happy days !


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Testogel is really good, Mate. Not so good for youngsters, as they have natural high test, but for us mid lifers...
> 
> I take mostly year round now and only come off it to run the odd low dose of something like test and avatar etc.


Same here,love it.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Thanks hopefully leaner next time


Where is this candy? Err, I mean pics...


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Packing. Two more sleeps to go. Kids are getting very excited now


Oh where u off...iv clearly missed it.


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> nothing wrong with that meal i had chicken sweet potatoes and spinach and celery


Get u all healthy too...we shouldn't make a habit of it we might get told were obsessed oh noooooo....so has the spinach made u feel like Popeye?


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Have a Woot Wooo from me.


Lol thanks il take that :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Real good,getting stronger and leaner every weak,weight fairly stable so recomping nicely as i want,
> 
> one thing for sure i ain't getting weaker pmsl
> 
> All this and a bottle of red 4 or 5 times per week happy days !


Sounds good...it's nice when u see the results coming and u feel great.

A bottle of red most nights..see us women would suffer with that it's so,unfair our hips hold everything


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Where is this candy? Err, I mean pics...


Lol...u can call me candy if I can call u Brian!

I have pics in the albums is that what u mean?


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Lol...u can call me candy if I can call u Brian!
> 
> I have pics in the albums is that what u mean?


Yes, I really meant pictures. Just had a look at the album. Incredible condition and shape. Well done again, Candy.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Oh where u off...iv clearly missed it.


Greeeeeece


----------



## dt36

mrssalvatore said:


> Greeeeeece


Did a lovely boat trip to Lindos last year in Greece. Meal and a bottle of wine on a rooftop canteen overlooking the bay. Stunning...


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Yes, I really meant pictures. Just had a look at the album. Incredible condition and shape. Well done again, Candy.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Brian


Haha...gotta love a funny guy ...and Brian I do


----------



## mrssalvatore

dt36 said:


> Did a lovely boat trip to Lindos last year in Greece. Meal and a bottle of wine on a rooftop canteen overlooking the bay. Stunning...


We're staying at lindos.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> We're staying at lindos.


Hope you have a fantastic time hun :thumb: :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you have a fantastic time hun :thumb: :thumbup1:


Thanks babes xxx


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> Thanks hopefully leaner next time
> 
> Kingsize American bed sounds good!


Yes they are...always room for a lean mean girl :blowme: Ok, my sense of humour can be boarder line lol  I can't resist me and my new lease of life of testosterone. No offence intended :surrender:


----------



## Skye666

sciatic said:


> Yes they are...always room for a lean mean girl :blowme: Ok, my sense of humour can be boarder line lol  I can't resist me and my new lease of life of testosterone. No offence intended :surrender:


Don't push it tiger test :2guns:


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> Don't push it tiger test :2guns:


Love the new title I've attained ..Tiger Test, yeah I can go with that.... :rockon:


----------



## Skye666

sciatic said:


> Love the new title I've attained ..Tiger Test, yeah I can go with that.... :rockon:


When/ if I'm in a good mood it can be. TT


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> When/ if I'm in a good mood it can be. TT


I love it when you flirt...I'm a keyboard flirt too lol :001_tt2:


----------



## Skye666

sciatic said:


> I love it when you flirt...I'm a keyboard flirt too lol :001_tt2:


Lol erm no ur just easily pleased


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> Lol erm no ur just easily pleased


OMG...Do I come across so sad....Ermmm..Yeah, I suppose you have a point, but don't that go for all us males? :devil2: And, females should appreciate us males being easily pleased....Makes your life a lot easier. If only the opposite, boy life would be great! lol


----------



## sciatic

I knew that would shut you up for now lol


----------



## andyhuggins

sciatic said:


> OMG...Do I come across so sad....Ermmm..Yeah, I suppose you have a point, but don't that go for all us males? :devil2: And, females should appreciate us males being easily pleased....Makes your life a lot easier. If only the opposite, boy life would be great! lol


OMG really? You need to talk for yourself mate. Not the rest of the human race :lol:


----------



## sciatic

andyhuggins said:


> OMG really? You need to talk for yourself mate. Not the rest of the human race :lol:


Well, if you must know I am a secret world leader, currently settled on Uranus ...But, will make impact on planet earth when I land  I'm currently going to visit my king size...Night night :sleeping:


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Get u all healthy too...we shouldn't make a habit of it we might get told were obsessed oh noooooo....so has the spinach made u feel like Popeye?


i didn't fell much like him when i ate it but did feel quite good and pumped after the gym cause i eats me spinach


----------



## raptordog

Just had a clear out and found a old suitcase in the loft full of bodybuilding stuff that should have been

thrown away when I moved house. Thing that caught my eye was the amount of old tubs of vitamins and

minerals and all sorts of essential this that and the other......so how essential actually were they..... :whistling:

These days to be honest I don't supplement anymore..... and to be fair don't feel any detriment from it.

The amount of stuff i used to shovel down was ridiculous....multi vits...then individual vits like b-complex

vit c loads of that for some reason, vit e then the fish oils and also different enzymes.... I mean slippery elm food....come on lol.

Just wondering what you guys use these days as we become a little older....any that springs to mind you feel has a definite

advantage from using or do you think its just a waste of time and money because looking in this case it appears I have spent

a considerable amount in the past.... 

At the moment the only thing I take is vit D3 in oil caps.....and a balanced diet.....


----------



## Greshie

I take Vit D ... even in summer as my natural Vit D levels are very low. Cod liver oil tabs ... and also stuff for healthy bones (name of which escapes me)


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> I take Vit D ... even in summer as my natural Vit D levels are very low. Cod liver oil tabs ... and also stuff for healthy bones (name of which escapes me)


How you doing with the vit D Greshie, what dosage are you taking and do you feel a positive benefit in anyway from it.

I am taking 10000 iu a day at the moment.... don't know if its placebo or what, but I do feel a general sense of

well being and my joints seen to have improved and here is the strangest two...... I seem to go brown instantly in the

sun and tan like never before and this one is even better....night time and morning woodys galore...I kid you not.

Perhaps it might just be affecting my brain and sending me senile.... but sod it...feels good.....


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> How you doing with the vit D Greshie, what dosage are you taking and do you feel a positive benefit in anyway from it.
> 
> I am taking 10000 iu a day at the moment.... don't know if its placebo or what, but I do feel a general sense of
> 
> well being and my joints seen to have improved and here is the strangest two...... I seem to go brown instantly in the
> 
> sun and tan like never before and this one is even better....night time and morning woodys galore...I kid you not.
> 
> Perhaps it might just be affecting my brain and sending me senile.... but sod it...feels good.....


not sure as I can't make out the dosage on the bottle ... 2.5 something or other,,, been taking it for years so I'm not sure of the benefits other than my Vit D levels were more or less normal last time I was tested... As far as I am concerned Vit D is essential for good bone health and density ... I don't tan very well and I've certainly never associated it with morning woods!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I have been taking vit D3 at 10,000 iu a day for about the last four months or so, I must admit I am less depressed, I was also taking omega 3,6,9 for almost two years, but I have just run out of them, the only other thing I am taking is whey protein.

Ps don't forget to take vit K with the D 3 chaps


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> How you doing with the vit D Greshie, what dosage are you taking and do you feel a positive benefit in anyway from it.
> 
> I am taking 10000 iu a day at the moment.... don't know if its placebo or what, but I do feel a general sense of
> 
> well being and my joints seen to have improved and here is the strangest two...... I seem to go brown instantly in the
> 
> sun and tan like never before and this one is even better....night time and morning woodys galore...I kid you not.
> 
> Perhaps it might just be affecting my brain and sending me senile.... but sod it...feels good.....


This made me chuckle this morning hahahaha....good morning wood hope ur well


----------



## Skye666

I don't take anything at all supplement wise apart from whey...I find that the dosage ( with vitamins etc) u need to take for it to have any affect / effect ( which is it) is huge so often even the dose ur taking is prob not enough although recommended. I took glucosamine ( Greshie is this the one? ) for ages but I felt no different so I don't bother I'm a believer that what we need is always found in food. I don't eat cheese I'm not to over keen on it but now and then I crave like mad for damn cheese so I eat it..I think if ur body is short of something it will let u know.


----------



## sciatic

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I have been taking vit D3 at 10,000 iu a day for about the last four months or so, I must admit I am less depressed, I was also taking omega 3,6,9 for almost two years, but I have just run out of them, the only other thing I am taking is whey protein.
> 
> Ps don't forget to take vit K with the D 3 chaps


Why buddy?... elaborate please. I've not long added D3 to my supplement regime. I take Krill oil and a multi vit/mineral along with Whey and Casein. Thanks.

edit - I meant why add the K?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I read a very good article about it a few months ago, but cant seem to find it now, basically the vit k acts like a traffic cop directing the vit D where to go, otherwise the system gets clogged up, and too much of the vit D can go to the wrong place, and cause more damage than not taking it


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Just had a clear out and found a old suitcase in the loft full of bodybuilding stuff that should have been
> 
> thrown away when I moved house. Thing that caught my eye was the amount of old tubs of vitamins and
> 
> minerals and all sorts of essential this that and the other......so how essential actually were they..... :whistling:
> 
> These days to be honest I don't supplement anymore..... and to be fair don't feel any detriment from it.
> 
> The amount of stuff i used to shovel down was ridiculous....multi vits...then individual vits like b-complex
> 
> vit c loads of that for some reason, vit e then the fish oils and also different enzymes.... I mean slippery elm food....come on lol.
> 
> Just wondering what you guys use these days as we become a little older....any that springs to mind you feel has a definite
> 
> advantage from using or do you think its just a waste of time and money because looking in this case it appears I have spent
> 
> a considerable amount in the past....
> 
> At the moment the only thing I take is vit D3 in oil caps.....and a balanced diet.....


Amino 1 with a teaspoon of creatine in water during training, followed by Syntha 6 whey afterwards.

No other OTC supps or vits taken over the last 6 months.

My Testogel doesn't count as that's not a vit...


----------



## sciatic

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I read a very good article about it a few months ago, but cant seem to find it now, basically the vit k acts like a traffic cop directing the vit D where to go, otherwise the system gets clogged up, and too much of the vit D can go to the wrong place, and cause more damage than not taking it


Thanks for the feedback pal. I will look more in to th synergy effect of adding Vit K...Cheers.


----------



## sciatic

Just checking in on this thread seeing I qualify :thumb: Hope everyone on here are doing just fine and enjoying the weather :cool2: Even though I'm working silly shifts I feel great! ...Cheers :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins

I am good thanks mate. hope u are good?


----------



## sciatic

Sure am buddy..Thanks for dropping by :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Doing fine, but been hiding indoors from the sun most of the day, as it's about 36° out. Went to gym at 6 though for half hours cardio.

Just getting over groin injury nicely now and Pec tear seems to be coming on nicely. Benched 14kg dumbells last night, beast...

Back in the UK for a month next week in my own bed and will be hitting a few sessions in my garage gym.

Andy, will see how I'm fixed when I'm in Basingstoke to see if we can squeeze a session in...


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey mate @dt36 as long as you are on the mend then that is good. 36 is f£"$^king hot. Hey mate no pressure I haven't trained for a while due to certain things. But keep in touch mate.


----------



## hometrainer

Hi everyone hows it going this fine evening


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Hi everyone hows it going this fine evening


Hey buddy how goes it?


----------



## raptordog

Fine mate..... been a cracking day this neck of the woods.....too warm

but not complaining lol.

Looking forward to starting a new workout program next week after a weeks break so all good....


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Hey buddy how goes it?


All good thanks Andy my Birthday came and went Mrs HT took me away for the night last weekend which was lovely and great to get away.training is going well which is always good.

had my annual Blood pressure and cholesterol check which was much much better than last years.all in all its all good


----------



## Skye666

Evening ppl

How is everyone?

@AndyHuggins great avi :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> All good thanks Andy my Birthday came and went Mrs HT took me away for the night last weekend which was lovely and great to get away.training is going well which is always good.
> 
> had my annual Blood pressure and cholesterol check which was much much better than last years.all in all its all good


OMG I can't believe I missed your B-Day. I really hope you enjoyed it. Those tests sound really good mate :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> OMG I can't believe I missed your B-Day. I really hope you enjoyed it. Those tests sound really good mate :thumb: [/Q
> 
> i was pleased as my B/p had been as high as 190 so 110 is a lot more respectable. cholesterol is down to 4 from 12.I did clean my act up after last years episode
> 
> just want to drop some body fat now and i'll be good for a few more years


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening ppl
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> @AndyHuggins great avi :thumbup1:


Thanks @Skye666


----------



## brianlyndon

Hi sorry v late reply been busy and away originally clay x way now ripley


----------



## musclemate

I was wondering, how many of you guys have come to bodybuilding late... Say in the last 2-3 years? What do you hope to achieve? I'm now 45 and have come back to train seriously with a spot on diet in the last 2 years. Making great progress too. I haven't trained properly since I was in my early 20s.


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> I was wondering, how many of you guys have come to bodybuilding late... Say in the last 2-3 years? What do you hope to achieve? I'm now 45 and have come back to train seriously with a spot on diet in the last 2 years. Making great progress too. I haven't trained properly since I was in my early 20s.


Morning not me ..been at it ( so to speak) 20+ years never stopped apart from injuries. Think it makes no difference generally really as long as ur getting results...sounds like ur doing something right!


----------



## hometrainer

musclemate said:


> I was wondering, how many of you guys have come to bodybuilding late... Say in the last 2-3 years? What do you hope to achieve? I'm now 45 and have come back to train seriously with a spot on diet in the last 2 years. Making great progress too. I haven't trained properly since I was in my early 20s.


I didn't really start properly till i was in my early forties i did a couple of shows in 2003 and placed top 3 in both.I stopped training in 2006 ,started again in 2010 and still going strong at 53 gains still coming although a lot more slowly than i would like


----------



## Greshie

musclemate said:


> I was wondering, how many of you guys have come to bodybuilding late... Say in the last 2-3 years? What do you hope to achieve? I'm now 45 and have come back to train seriously with a spot on diet in the last 2 years. Making great progress too. I haven't trained properly since I was in my early 20s.


I have ... started training three years ago when I was ermmm 53ish


----------



## Greshie

musclemate said:


> I was wondering, how many of you guys have come to bodybuilding late... Say in the last 2-3 years? What do you hope to achieve? I'm now 45 and have come back to train seriously with a spot on diet in the last 2 years. Making great progress too. I haven't trained properly since I was in my early 20s.


I have ... started training three years ago when I was ermmm 53 ish


----------



## sciatic

Always great to see both women and men still training, irrelevant of their age. I 1st joined a real hard-core bodybuilders gym when I just turned 15 I'm now 48 and I am still hitting the iron hard with gains and pb's. I'm now on prescription TRT and on my 32nd day of it. It has brought so much joy into my life so soon! My heaviest bench press was 120kg in my 30's and I'm now benching 120kg and doing more reps (I have always kept a journal) I know my bench will go up at this rate. Other lifts are going great too. TRT as I know can be frowned upon but I'm now an advocate of such a wonderful medicine.


----------



## John J Rambo

musclemate said:


> I was wondering, how many of you guys have come to bodybuilding late... Say in the last 2-3 years? What do you hope to achieve? I'm now 45 and have come back to train seriously with a spot on diet in the last 2 years. Making great progress too. I haven't trained properly since I was in my early 20s.


Hi mate, I started properly 18 months back and I'm 45 this year. I used to lift on and off at various stages of my life but never for such a sustained period of time. Last time I trained for any length of time was back in 2002 and that was only for 6 months or so, since then it's just been bits and bobs with the home gym etc.

18 months back I was 80kg with a BF ratio of +25%, now I'm still 80kg's with a BF of 12% and dropping. So to look at physically I am in the best shape of my life altho can't do anywhere near as much cardio as I used to.

I don't know where I'm going with it all. The wife is nagging me not to get any bigger but I'd love to be ripped in at 85kg. Maybe next year.


----------



## sciatic

John J Rambo said:


> Hi mate, I started properly 18 months back and I'm 45 this year. I used to lift on and off at various stages of my life but never for such a sustained period of time. Last time I trained for any length of time was back in 2002 and that was only for 6 months or so, since then it's just been bits and bobs with the home gym etc.
> 
> 18 months back I was 80kg with a BF ratio of +25%, now I'm still 80kg's with a BF of 12% and dropping. So to look at physically I am in the best shape of my life altho can't do anywhere near as much cardio as I used to.
> 
> I don't know where I'm going with it all. The wife is nagging me not to get any bigger but I'd love to be ripped in at 85kg. Maybe next year.


Well done mate! You bring positives to the table for us older trainers. That's a good ratio of BF should be proud of yourself too...Love it!!


----------



## musclemate

John J Rambo said:


> Hi mate, I started properly 18 months back and I'm 45 this year. I used to lift on and off at various stages of my life but never for such a sustained period of time. Last time I trained for any length of time was back in 2002 and that was only for 6 months or so, since then it's just been bits and bobs with the home gym etc.
> 
> 18 months back I was 80kg with a BF ratio of +25%, now I'm still 80kg's with a BF of 12% and dropping. So to look at physically I am in the best shape of my life altho can't do anywhere near as much cardio as I used to.
> 
> I don't know where I'm going with it all. The wife is nagging me not to get any bigger but I'd love to be ripped in at 85kg. Maybe next year.


Well done matey :thumbup1:

Last Saturday, I just tipped the scales at 100.1kg. Currently lean bulking/building and on a cycle. So now I've set myself a new target to maintain at 100kg, but recomp to get lean. Should hopefully look ok on a 5'9 frame.


----------



## biglbs

Iwent to the gym when i was 15,trained to assist martial arts,at 23 started BB,at 30 took a few years off,then back at it (just lifting for power not BB),until 40,on and off for a few years,stopped got fat and 3 years ago started training again for power....here i am 51,nigh on as strong as ever been.


----------



## marko2002

Just starting out at 43, never lifted weights with any regularity in my life but fed up of my middle aged spread and gave up **** a few years ago and never really felt the benefits, until now !!. Doing the following routine at 3 sets of 12 reps, mostly with 10Kg per dumbbell. I raise the weight on the dumbbell to 15Kg for the one arm rows but have to drop down to 5Kg each dumbbell for the likes of side raises and for bench presses I've started doing double the reps with 10Kg DB's because I need to buy more weights and find 12 reps easy now!!

Anyone got any thoughts on my routine and weights?. Been doing them for about 3 months now and although my upper body has began to firm up considerably, I still have a bit of a gut but trying my best to cut and maintain muscle 

Standing DB curl

Standing overhead DB press

Bent over DB row

Flat Bench DB press

DB squats

DB tricep supine (skull crushers)

Standing DB Side Raise

DB twist curls

DB lunges

Incline Bench DB press

One are triceps extension

Lawnmowers (one arm rows)


----------



## hometrainer

Hi well done on your progress so far as you have pointed out you need to maybe but some more weights i would suggest maybe a barbell and some plates to go with it.

that is a lot of exercises in your routine maybe its time to consider a three or four day routine with less exercises maybe three for each body part using more weight.


----------



## raptordog

marko2002 said:


> Just starting out at 43, never lifted weights with any regularity in my life but fed up of my middle aged spread and gave up **** a few years ago and never really felt the benefits, until now !!. Doing the following routine at 3 sets of 12 reps, mostly with 10Kg per dumbbell. I raise the weight on the dumbbell to 15Kg for the one arm rows but have to drop down to 5Kg each dumbbell for the likes of side raises and for bench presses I've started doing double the reps with 10Kg DB's because I need to buy more weights and find 12 reps easy now!!
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts on my routine and weights?. Been doing them for about 3 months now and although my upper body has began to firm up considerably, I still have a bit of a gut but trying my best to cut and maintain muscle
> 
> Standing DB curl
> 
> Standing overhead DB press
> 
> Bent over DB row
> 
> Flat Bench DB press
> 
> DB squats
> 
> DB tricep supine (skull crushers)
> 
> Standing DB Side Raise
> 
> DB twist curls
> 
> DB lunges
> 
> Incline Bench DB press
> 
> One are triceps extension
> 
> Lawnmowers (one arm rows)


Ideally you need to get yourself a better home setup or perhaps consider joining a gym.

With your current set up you are really limited and progress will be hard.

The main thing is you have decided to do something in regards to your health and that is

the main hurdle overcome.... well done.

The other main thing which you did not mention and plays the biggest roll of all is your diet

without this in check your selling yourself short regardless of what training your doing....


----------



## marko2002

hometrainer said:


> Hi well done on your progress so far as you have pointed out you need to maybe but some more weights i would suggest maybe a barbell and some plates to go with it.
> 
> that is a lot of exercises in your routine maybe its time to consider a three or four day routine with less exercises maybe three for each body part using more weight.


Thanks both of you for the replies  I am (I think) between a rock and a hard place at the moment ... I'm keen to build muscle but I still need to loose fat as I'm retaining quite a bit round the belly area which is why I thought it may be best to stick to a daily routine and decent reps instead of upping the weight and lowering the weights/frequency ... does that make sense or is what I'm thinking pretty irrelevant?.



raptordog said:


> Ideally you need to get yourself a better home setup or perhaps consider joining a gym.
> 
> The other main thing which you did not mention and plays the biggest roll of all is your diet
> 
> without this in check your selling yourself short regardless of what training your doing....


I've def changed my diet over the past few years, pretty much once I stopped smoking, but I did go through a phase of eating crap to compensate for the lack of smoking, but out of that now and I have a big bowl of oats in the morning with a scoop of protein shake, couple of brown multiseeded rolls with chicken/egg, smallish snack mid-day and decent tea (normally red meat or chicken with potatoes and veg) and after my workout I normally have a protein shake and add a few scoops of oats to it. Few handfull of nuts later on and some "instant type" oats for a "fill me up" later in the evening. I used to fill up on all kinds of cereals which I thought were decent but since realising they are all normally full of sugar I've binned them now. As I said earlier, I'm not really looking to bulk just yet because I still have fat to loose, but still new to this whole calorie counting carry on which boggled my head for a while but got an app for my phone now which def helps ... nothing like having the advice of more experienced people though which is why I'm keen for as much advice as possible to make sure I'm doing it the right way to begin with rather than spend a year banging weights about and not getting the results I'm striving for which is basically to loose fat and keep maintaining muscle


----------



## Greshie

@marko2002 @raptordog and @hometrainer are correct in that you need more equipment, a barbell, bench, squat rack etc, and a more structured routine such as a three day split with a rest day in between, there are plenty of routines out there depending on what your goals are... and of course ensure your diet is fit for purpose.

However everyone is different and it is a case of finding out what suits you, which is something you can only learn by practice and experience. The key to all this though is consistency, plugging away day in day out week in week out... using a structured routine which you modify as you progress, omitting stuff that doesn't work or can't do very well and trying new things, having deload weeks and short breaks to give your body time to recover; It's a marathon and not a sprint!

Sounds like you've made good progress so far, the belly fat will be the hardest to shift so don't worry too much if it is slow to go.


----------



## marko2002

Greshie said:


> @marko2002 @raptordog and @hometrainer are correct in that you need more equipment, a barbell, bench, squat rack etc, and a more structured routine such as a three day split with a rest day in between, there are plenty of routines out there depending on what your goals are... and of course ensure your diet is fit for purpose.
> 
> However everyone is different and it is a case of finding out what suits you, which is something you can only learn by practice and experience. The key to all this though is consistency, plugging away day in day out week in week out... using a structured routine which you modify as you progress, omitting stuff that doesn't work or can't do very well and trying new things, having deload weeks and short breaks to give your body time to recover; It's a marathon and not a sprint!
> 
> Sounds like you've made good progress so far, the belly fat will be the hardest to shift so don't worry too much if it is slow to go.


Thanks mate, you summed it up perfectly ... I do have a bench and a barbell, I just need to get more weights me thinks cause the weights I have at the moment aren't taxing me on the barbell, individually on the dumbbell's they can, but not on the barbell when pressing so more weights are on the shopping list for next months payday


----------



## raptordog

Greshie said:


> The key to all this though is consistency


Never a truer word spoken..... :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

marko2002 said:


> Just starting out at 43, never lifted weights with any regularity in my life but fed up of my middle aged spread and gave up **** a few years ago and never really felt the benefits, until now !!. Doing the following routine at 3 sets of 12 reps, mostly with 10Kg per dumbbell. I raise the weight on the dumbbell to 15Kg for the one arm rows but have to drop down to 5Kg each dumbbell for the likes of side raises and for bench presses I've started doing double the reps with 10Kg DB's because I need to buy more weights and find 12 reps easy now!!
> 
> Anyone got any thoughts on my routine and weights?. Been doing them for about 3 months now and although my upper body has began to firm up considerably, I still have a bit of a gut but trying my best to cut and maintain muscle
> 
> Standing DB curl
> 
> Standing overhead DB press
> 
> Bent over DB row
> 
> Flat Bench DB press
> 
> DB squats
> 
> DB tricep supine (skull crushers)
> 
> Standing DB Side Raise
> 
> DB twist curls
> 
> DB lunges
> 
> Incline Bench DB press
> 
> One are triceps extension
> 
> Lawnmowers (one arm rows)


Hi Mate and congratulations on your lifestyle change.

OK, if you are going to stick with a full body routine then hit it 3 days a week with a day off weights in between. You can then do cardio on the off days to help shift the weight.

With the routine, start with the biggest muscle first (legs) and then follow on with the next largest muscle. Do this for each body part finishing on the smallest muscle(biceps).

This way you have full energy and are fresh on the bigger muscles that take more blood volume. By the time you get towards the end you are more tired, but the smaller muscles need less energy to work.


----------



## marko2002

dt36 said:


> Hi Mate and congratulations on your lifestyle change.
> 
> OK, if you are going to stick with a full body routine then hit it 3 days a week with a day off weights in between. You can then do cardio on the off days to help shift the weight.
> 
> With the routine, start with the biggest muscle first (legs) and then follow on with the next largest muscle. Do this for each body part finishing on the smallest muscle(biceps).
> 
> This way you have full energy and are fresh on the bigger muscles that take more blood volume. By the time you get towards the end you are more tired, but the smaller muscles need less energy to work.


That's something I've been thinking about a lot recently, taking a day off the weights, but because it's taken me so long to start getting into them I think I feel as though I'd be cheating myself taking a day off them but as you say, cardio is a good replacement especially as I'm keen to burn fat and the more I read about muscle resting the more I'm beginning to realise that's probably just as crucial to development as lifting is. I'll try the bigger muscle's first too, see how that goes, normally I start with curls then go straight into squats because they are the work of the devil and I'm always glad to have them done early on, the other killer for me are side raises which I normally leave till near the end of my routine. :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

marko2002 said:


> That's something I've been thinking about a lot recently, taking a day off the weights, but because it's taken me so long to start getting into them I think I feel as though I'd be cheating myself taking a day off them but as you say, cardio is a good replacement especially as I'm keen to burn fat and the more I read about muscle resting the more I'm beginning to realise that's probably just as crucial to development as lifting is. I'll try the bigger muscle's first too, see how that goes, normally I start with curls then go straight into squats because they are the work of the devil and I'm always glad to have them done early on, the other killer for me are side raises which I normally leave till near the end of my routine. :thumbup1:


If you are doing full body then you must take a day off in between.

When you train a muscle hard, basically you tear it down. It then has to repair and adapt (grow) in readiness for the next time it's attacked. No rest = no repair = no growth.

Give it a go and you will be pleased...


----------



## sciatic

Just dropping by and saying good evening to my more mature friends. Thank goodness we do have members from 45 upwards....Don't think my sense of humour hits home with the younger element. I've replied and explained my reason to a thread in the General section - 'Overheard in the supermarket'. I thought my posts made sense...Can any mature female on here take a look and see my point of view?... as I am actually responding to the OP who, is on about Brits and females..lol

Cheers.


----------



## hometrainer

Morning all hope you all have a great day the sun is shining in my part of the world and i'm off to the dentist in a bit and another long day ahead.shoulders day at the gym and a load of surprises to get sorted for Mrs HTS Birthday Tomorrow


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> If you are doing full body then you must take a day off in between.
> 
> When you train a muscle hard, basically you tear it down. It then has to repair and adapt (grow) in readiness for the next time it's attacked. No rest = no repair = no growth.
> 
> Give it a go and you will be pleased...


Exactly i hit each group once per week but hard and heavy,if i do it more often i actualy lose strength..


----------



## dt36

I shovelled 3 ton of chippings yesterday and am already seriously aching this morning. I tried to tell the Missus before she left for work that the other 2 ton to finish off has to wait till tomorrow (for recovery purposes), but she's having none of it.

I explained that I have to give the muscles a 48 recovery, but her reply went something like "get it done before I get home, oh and don't forget to have a protein shake for recovery, you skiving tw3t" :thumb: then walks out laughing.


----------



## Skye666

sciatic said:


> Just dropping by and saying good evening to my more mature friends. Thank goodness we do have members from 45 upwards....Don't think my sense of humour hits home with the younger element. I've replied and explained my reason to a thread in the General section - 'Overheard in the supermarket'. I thought my posts made sense...Can any mature female on here take a look and see my point of view?... as I am actually responding to the OP who, is on about Brits and females..lol
> 
> Cheers.


U said Brit girls who go abroad spreading STD and not feeling guilty ( or words to that effect) and the other guy was saying why should they feel guilty men spread disease and sleep with lots too.....so I'd say ur both right  however I think u were joking and he took seriously...and I dunno why I answered it I'm not mature


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> I shovelled 3 ton of chippings yesterday and am already seriously aching this morning. I tried to tell the Missus before she left for work that the other 2 ton to finish off has to wait till tomorrow (for recovery purposes), but she's having none of it.
> 
> I explained that I have to give the muscles a 48 recovery, but her reply went something like "get it done before I get home, oh and don't forget to have a protein shake for recovery, you skiving tw3t" :thumb: then walks out laughing.


This is the great sign of a loving wife...stop moaning.


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> Morning all hope you all have a great day the sun is shining in my part of the world and i'm off to the dentist in a bit and another long day ahead.shoulders day at the gym and a load of surprises to get sorted for Mrs HTS Birthday Tomorrow


What's the surprise?? If u havnt got it yet tell me when u do....I never get surprises so I might aswell gate crash this one lol


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> What's the surprise?? If u havnt got it yet tell me when u do....I never get surprises so I might aswell gate crash this one lol


one night away in four star Hotel Dinner with our two best friends although i can't take credit for that,i can however take can take credit for the surprise Birthday Cake.the dress i have bought her for Meal and night out,i even remembered to buy a strapless bra to go with it.

and there are flowers being delivered to the hotel.

the dress is in a nice box with a card and a bottle of chilled Prescco which i shall surprise her with tonight or phase one as i am calling it


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> one night away in four star Hotel Dinner with our two best friends although i can't take credit for that,i can however take can take credit for the surprise Birthday Cake.the dress i have bought her for Meal and night out,i even remembered to buy a strapless bra to go with it.
> 
> and there are flowers being delivered to the hotel.
> 
> the dress is in a nice box with a card and a bottle of chilled Prescco which i shall surprise her with tonight or phase one as i am calling it


Arrrr that sounds fab HT ..what a lucky lady ..enjoy:clap:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Hey 45! Hope alls good!


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Arrrr that sounds fab HT ..what a lucky lady ..enjoy:clap:


thank you i will report back on how it all went


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> U said Brit girls who go abroad spreading STD and not feeling guilty ( or words to that effect) and the other guy was saying why should they feel guilty men spread disease and sleep with lots too.....so I'd say ur both right  however I think u were joking and he took seriously...and I dunno why I answered it I'm not mature


Mature or not...Cheers! lol :beer:


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> This is the great sign of a loving wife...stop moaning.


And you girls know it will get done.  protein shake is already mixed and cooling in the fridge.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Hey 45! Hope alls good!


All good here..in the garden butt neked nice cappuccino baby in bed butt getting brown which will enhance the shape wot more could a girl want!!! How's u??


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> All good here..in the garden butt neked nice cappuccino baby in bed butt getting brown which will enhance the shape wot more could a girl want!!! How's u??


Haha nice one. Am all goood thanks xp


----------



## latblaster




----------



## andyhuggins

Greetings people :cool2: @Skye666 what is that between your legs!!!


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Greetings people :cool2: @Skye666 what is that between your legs!!!


That my dear Andy is 'clean snatch' soap....referring to the exercise of course :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> That my dear Andy is 'clean snatch' soap....referring to the exercise of course :lol:


Of course "my dear" Lucky old soap!!! :cool2:


----------



## latblaster

"Latblaster changes name to: CSS":lol:


----------



## hometrainer

Evening my 45+ chums how are we all this fine evening


----------



## latblaster

Good thanks HT....really good. 

You ok Ce soir?


----------



## hometrainer

It's all good here just waiting to open the bar at 10 pm then it will be full steam ahead till 3 am phase one of Mrs HTS birthday surprise went well and i left her sitting on the front lawn drinking presecco with one of the neighbors


----------



## andyhuggins

@hometrainer Well done to you for treating the MRS to a good day. They are our rocks for sure mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

hometrainer said:


> Evening my 45+ chums how are we all this fine evening


Tired ! looking forward to my bed ! :yawn:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> @hometrainer Well done to you for treating the MRS to a good day. They are our rocks for sure mate. :thumbup1:


Hi Andy well she deserves a night away and i didn't fancy trying to get a very drunk mrs on the last train back home on a Saturday night.

I just have the cake to run over to the restaurant as soon as i finsh work in the morning


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Hi Andy well she deserves a night away and i didn't fancy trying to get a very drunk mrs on the last train back home on a Saturday night.
> 
> I just have the cake to run over to the restaurant as soon as i finsh work in the morning


Fair play to you mate. You know how to treat a lady and reps to you for doing that. I love the way you made her day special.  :cool2:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play to you mate. You know how to treat a lady and reps to you for doing that. I love the way you made her day special.  :cool2:


I am amazed i managed to keep the whole think a secret ass she can normally sniff these things out from a mile away


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 I would love to know what clean snatch soap is?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I am amazed i managed to keep the whole think a secret ass she can normally sniff these things out from a mile away


I don't know how you did that tbh mate.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> I don't know how you did that tbh mate.


you just have to be more sneaky mate


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 I would love to know what clean snatch soap is?


So would I ..havnt opened it yet


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> So would I ..havnt opened it yet


I would love to be there when you open it. Baggs 1st in line  :cool2:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I would love to be there when you open it. Baggs 1st in line  :cool2:


Done deal Andy!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Done deal Andy!


I will hold you to that hun!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

OK who is up for a 45+ talk no holds bar tomorrow?


----------



## andyhuggins

OH well i tried . :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

How fu$£ing boring.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> How fu$£ing boring.


would love to Andy but i will have to excuse myself as i'm out all night but I will catch up next Friday take care mate and have a great weekend


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> would love to Andy but i will have to excuse myself as i'm out all night but I will catch up next Friday take care mate and have a great weekend


Fair play mate  :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Aoi no other:whistling:w ****ing boring


----------



## latblaster

Just found this....

10/10 imo......


----------



## andyhuggins

UMMM how random.


----------



## latblaster




----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


>


That is to main stream tbh.


----------



## latblaster

Andy, you really think that's too mainstream..really?

What about this?






What do you suggest?


----------



## andyhuggins

WOW whatever you suggest. As you seem to be so passionate.


----------



## andyhuggins

UMMM


----------



## Skye666

What be this talk of no bars held??

Morningggggg all.


----------



## andyhuggins

Morning @Skye666 What ever you want to talk about really hun. @latblaster sorry if i was a bit off last night had a couple of sherbets tbh.


----------



## hometrainer

Morning all have a great day i just have a couple more hours at work then i'm outta here for the rest of the weekend


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

hometrainer said:


> Morning all have a great day i just have a couple more hours at work then i'm outta here for the rest of the weekend


have a good 'un! I'm just off to my krav maga grading. gulp.


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> . @latblaster sorry if i was a bit off last night had a couple of sherbets tbh.


Doesn't matter...


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> Doesn't matter...


It does really don't lie lol


----------



## raptordog

Ok folks....what have I missed.... Andy on the sherbets and all this banter about snatch cleaners

then there is hometrainer doing sneaky things behind the wifes back...deary me..... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Ok folks....what have I missed.... Andy on the sherbets and all this banter about snatch cleaners
> 
> then there is hometrainer doing sneaky things behind the wifes back...deary me..... :lol:


Hahahaha...well m responsible for some of that but not all...HT is way too sneaky, Andy needs a good clean and this 45 room needs spicing up...

Afternoooooon everyone. What's new?


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Hahahaha...well m responsible for some of that but not all...HT is way too sneaky, Andy needs a good clean and this 45 room needs spicing up...
> 
> Afternoooooon everyone. What's new?


Why am I not surprised your name popped up in all this devilment.......... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:
 

> Hahahaha...well m responsible for some of that but not all...HT is way too sneaky,* Andy needs a good clean* and this 45 room needs spicing up...
> 
> Afternoooooon everyone. What's new?


You offering @Skye666 :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Why am I not surprised your name popped up in all this devilment.......... :lol:


Because....... :devil2: in me


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Anyone else ache most of the time, I'm aching like a noob most of the time these days, I need a good rub down with Vick


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> You offering @Skye666 :whistling: :lol:


No I'm too tired Andy ....leg day and all that


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Anyone else ache most of the time, I'm aching like a noob most of the time these days, I need a good rub down with Vick


Give her call then


----------



## andyhuggins

So have we all had a good day?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> So have we all had a good day?


NO i cant move lol, did a full body workout yesterday


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> NO i cant move lol, did a full body workout yesterday


How many times you doing that each week mate?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

The plan was twice a week, which i was sticking to, monday/thursday or tuesday/friday, but then i bought myself a trap bar, with the plan of doing trap bar deads, and over head press with my oly bar, this was ok for a week or two, but it was fcuking me up, and threw off my original plan of full body twice a week, i have not done trap bar/over head press for two weeks, and the wife is moaning, because i told her i really need the trap bar and at £115.00 it is money that could of been spent on other things (her hair and nails) lol, the twice a week full body is really changing the shape of my physique, i am getting leaner, and the shape looks a lot better, now i am older i feel this is the way forward for me, also i am doing slightly higher reps


----------



## andyhuggins

If it is working mate don't mess with it. Can you not incorporate the trap bar into your sessions?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I do the full body at the the gym, for back i do either front pulldowns, or bent over rows,my routine is something like this

Monday wednesday Friday

Squats trap bar deadlifts squats

seated leg curl over head press stiff leg deadlift

front pull downs bent over rows

incline smith press incline flys

side laterals cable side laterals

seated dumbbell curls seated hammer curls

dips seated arm extensions

dumbbell wrist curls barbell wrist curls

toe press seated calves


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I dont know what happened there, it looked so neat when i typed it out, now it's all bunched up


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I dont know what happened there, it looked so neat when i typed it out, now it's all bunched up


I was thinking wtf tbh mate?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Monday....squats, seated leg curl, front pulldown, incline smith press, side laterals, seated dumbbell curls, dips, dumbbell wrist curls, toe press

Wednesday...trap bar deads, over head press

Friday....squats, stiff leg deadlift, bent over row, cable side laterals, incline flys, seated hammer curls, seated arm extension, barbell wrist curls, seated calves


----------



## andyhuggins

Why is wednesday so light?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> Why is wednesday so light?


Lol light, it's short and heavy, heavy weight low reps, it does raise your heart rate, and makes you sweat like fcuk, i do this in the garden, it's just a nice little workout


----------



## andyhuggins

i take it you are using the trap bar then?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> i take it you are using the trap bar then?


I do have a session every now and then with it, i did tweak my front delt using it, i think it's because you hold your arms at the side of your body, it pulls on your delts in a slightly different place, but yeah i have to use it, or i get ear ache lol


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> So have we all had a good day?


Yep, went to Castle Combe today and Betty loved it, especially the Drift Cars...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Why is the trap bar ****ing you up Ken?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Why is the trap bar ****ing you up Ken?


I wouldn't say it was fcuking me up, it is a great piece of kit, I really like it, it's just working out where to put it in my routine, plus I think it did cause me to pull/tweak my front delt, because it is a new movement, and having your hands to the side of the body, and wider than normal, it pulls every so slightly at a different angle on your delts, I am very happy with it, and would recommend it to people


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I wouldn't say it was fcuking me up, it is a great piece of kit, I really like it, it's just working out where to put it in my routine, plus I think it did cause me to pull/tweak my front delt, because it is a new movement, and having your hands to the side of the body, and wider than normal, it pulls every so slightly at a different angle on your delts, I am very happy with it, and would recommend it to people


I really like it too. Maybe you could substitute one of your squats with it.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Your right about swapping it for one of my squat sessions Dirk, they do have a trap bar at the gym, I did not really need to buy one for home use, but I just had to have it lol, it does pull slightly different on your shoulders though as your hands are at the side and wider than normal, I have had trouble with both shoulders over the years like most people who lift, I suppose you just have to live with it


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Tell me about it! I've tweaked something in my shoulder. Wasn't too bad, but it's been painful for about 5 weeks now. I may be imagining it, but it seems to have spread to my other one! Stopping me from doing loads of stuff.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

When I knackered my right shoulder up again 4 years ago, I was taught how to use rubber bands by the physio, so bought some off Amazon, I used them all the time just a few minutes every other day, then I just seemed to stop using them, big mistake on my part, if you don't have any, buy some, and get on you tube, have a look at some of the videos on there


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I will do. Ta.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evenibg fellow "oldies" :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Evening Andy how's u


----------



## andyhuggins

I am good thanks @Skye666 :cool2: How are you doing?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I am good thanks @Skye666 :cool2: How are you doing?


Yh not bad at Andy...managing to get bk in gym bout 3 days now and rest of my training is circuits outside due to having the little one now. Been debating the prospect of competing in nov again. Gonna give myself 2 wk to think on it and then get my ass in gear lol

Are u competing anytime soon??


----------



## andyhuggins

What is this with having a little one? Which show you contemplating? I have written this year off competing wise due to finances and job hunting tbh. But am thinking of doing a show next yearin the 0ver 50's class.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> What is this with having a little one? Which show you contemplating? I have written this year off competing wise due to finances and job hunting tbh. But am thinking of doing a show next yearin the 0ver 50's class.


I adopted a 16 month old girl...it been going on for a year but I got her in may been with me nearly 6 wk now :thumbup1:

Yh I know what u mean it is expensive and sorry to hear ur job hunting that's stressful in current climate. Hope u find something soon then go,smash over 50s.


----------



## andyhuggins

Thanks @Skye666 I will defo give it my best shot. Good for you for adopting. I wish you all the best being a parent can bring. My granddaughter is 18 months old good times :cool2:


----------



## andyhuggins

PS were is everyone these days?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> PS were is everyone these days?


God knows this thread has certainly died abit...bring bk Laurie all is forgiven lol


----------



## andyhuggins

How can we do a shout out to all the guys any ideas? What comp you thinking of hun?


----------



## roofer

Sorry to butt in fellas but a 53 year old here getting back in the game after a 15 year rest....its gunna be tough:lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Welcome @roofer :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

Dirk McQuickly said:


> have a good 'un! I'm just off to my krav maga grading. gulp.


Hope it all went well


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

hometrainer said:


> Hope it all went well


Yeah, I passed, thanks.


----------



## 25434

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Yeah, I passed, thanks.


Wahhhaaaayyeeeeeeeeee....you're a proper chump........I mean champ! Champ for gawwwwd sake champ! :laugh:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> How can we do a shout out to all the guys any ideas? What comp you thinking of hun?


Not sure yet Andy..sorry for delay!

How's u today?


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Yeah, I passed, thanks.


Well done dirk.


----------



## Skye666

roofer said:


> Sorry to butt in fellas but a 53 year old here getting back in the game after a 15 year rest....its gunna be tough:lol:


If that's u in the avi it's abit worrying.


----------



## roofer

Skye666 said:


> If that's u in the avi it's abit worrying.


 :lol: :lol:...Nah thats just my self motovation piccy


----------



## andyhuggins

Well done @Dirk McQuickly :thumb: I am good thaks @Skye666 hope all you guys are good?


----------



## Skye666

roofer said:


> :lol: :lol:...Nah thats just my self motovation piccy


Self motivation lol bloody hell it would make me want to end it all now!!! There's more meat on my ankle!!


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Well done @Dirk McQuickly :thumb: I am good thaks @Skye666 hope all you guys are good?


Yh good thanks.


----------



## dt36

Booked into a hotel near reading for the week and just tried the gym. Cardio is good, but weights are pants. :thumbdown:

Managed a push session, but had to do it slowly under tension.

On a plus, waiting for 1\2 chicken and mashed potatoes in bar now.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> I adopted a 16 month old girl...it been going on for a year but I got her in may been with me nearly 6 wk now :thumbup1:
> 
> Yh I know what u mean it is expensive and sorry to hear ur job hunting that's stressful in current climate. Hope u find something soon then go,smash over 50s.


Congrats on the new addition. I have a lot of admiration for you on this and am sure the baby will be well loved. :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> Well done @Dirk McQuickly :thumb: I am good thaks @Skye666 hope all you guys are good?


thanks Andy!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Flubs said:


> Wahhhaaaayyeeeeeeeeee....you're a proper chump........I mean champ! Champ for gawwwwd sake champ! :laugh:


Thanks Flubs!



Skye666 said:


> Well done dirk.


Thanks Skye!


----------



## dt36

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Yeah, I passed, thanks.


1 on 1 or multiple nutters coming at you?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dt36 said:


> 1 on 1 or multiple nutters coming at you?


mostly 1 on 1. various 3x3 minute rounds, changing opponents 1 min rest in between, boxing, MMA style and grappling. There was one test we had to do with multiple attackers. 3x3 min rounds. absolutely exhausting. But very enjoyable.


----------



## andyhuggins

WOW that sounds full on mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Have all the 45ers gone to bed?


----------



## andyhuggins

time to get the horlicks ready then.


----------



## biglbs

Green tea looking at me,all a part of this new cut i am on....i wish it was horlicks:cursing:


----------



## biglbs

roofer said:


> :lol: :lol:...Nah thats just my self motovation piccy


I could have lived 100 years more and never needed to see that ffs


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Congrats on the new addition. I have a lot of admiration for you on this and am sure the baby will be well loved. :thumb:


Thank you dt I appreciate your kind words. Sometimes it's about giving back...and the thought of another heading to foster care arghgjgjgh...but really the truth is...another woman in the sport in years to come :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> WOW that sounds full on mate.


It was full on. But I've hardly lifted a weight the past 3 weeks. Focused solely on conditioning and it really helped. Although technically it was difficult, energy wise I reckon I could have gone another hour. Back to the weights now!


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> I adopted a 16 month old girl...it been going on for a year but I got her in may been with me nearly 6 wk now :thumbup1:
> 
> Yh I know what u mean it is expensive and sorry to hear ur job hunting that's stressful in current climate. Hope u find something soon then go,smash over 50s.


Only just seen this. Congratulations Skye. That's lovely news.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Thank you dt I appreciate your kind words. Sometimes it's about giving back...and the thought of another heading to foster care arghgjgjgh...but really the truth is...another woman in the sport in years to come :thumbup1:


And you are the lady to show her hun.



Dirk McQuickly said:


> It was full on. But I've hardly lifted a weight the past 3 weeks. Focused solely on conditioning and it really helped. Although technically it was difficult, energy wise I reckon I could have gone another hour. Back to the weights now!


Total respect to you mate tbh.


----------



## jonbelfast

yo chris , where abouts are ya mate...im bangor


----------



## jonbelfast

chris27 said:


> Evening all hope yous are all well............. Its Saturday again although it makes no odds to me I work weekends , I take today of gym sort of wish I went now means ill have to go tomorrow its legs so I cant miss it lol Anyway I hope you have a great night whatever your upto


you in bangor chris?


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey people it's the weekend :thumb:


----------



## freddee

Working tomorrow and back day Sunday, will be busy next week so struggle to get in the gym, it will have to be earlies not a problem for this young man?!


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening guys and gals


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Evening guys and gals[/quote
> 
> Evening.


----------



## andyhuggins

freddee said:


> Working tomorrow and back day Sunday, will be busy next week so struggle to get in the gym, it will have to be earlies not a problem for this young man?!


Good for you mate. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Well that went well. Maybe it was time this thread was put to bed?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Well that went well. Maybe it was time this thread was put to bed?


Noooo don't leave!!

I don't post every day but certainly read what everyone's up too


----------



## hometrainer

Evening guys and girls how are we


----------



## andyhuggins

So are we going to get the thread going or what?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> So are we going to get the thread going or what?


Im not here for that long Mate but i'll keep you company for a while


----------



## andyhuggins

some one at last mate. thanks


----------



## raptordog

Would love to post everyday....great bunch of people on here and a friendly atmosphere..... :thumb:

Unfortunately everyday life with work commitment and the rest of the chores of life don't leave much time.....:no:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Well the holiday and wedding went great










My eldest jelly bean










The boat

And the massive grasshoppers.


----------



## vetran

my motto is "dont spoil what ive got left' lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Now that looked EPIC XhunX


----------



## andyhuggins

vetran said:


> my motto is "dont spoil what ive got left' lol


Fair play mate.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Now that looked EPIC XhunX


I wanna do it again .....


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> I wanna do it again with you latblaster... :thumb: ..


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> I wanna do it again .....


 Anytime hun.


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Anytime hun.


Jesus ....thought you meant me then Andy.:eek:

Phew!


----------



## andyhuggins

Dont knock it till you have tried it john LOL.


----------



## mrssalvatore

[Q UOTE=andyhuggins;5110416]Dont knock it till you have tried it john LOL.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> [Q UOTE=andyhuggins;5110416]Dont knock it till you have tried it john LOL.


What have we supposed to have tried?


----------



## dt36

Will have to get a decent session in tomorrow. Pretty poor this week as hotel gym was pants.

Planned to train today, but ended up working in the garden longer than expected then did some work on the old Escort.


----------



## raptordog

vetran said:


> my motto is "dont spoil what ive got left' lol


Hey your back vet......you served your time and out early on good behavior.....


----------



## vetran

yep reckon i got another 30 years left in me yet can you imagine us fckers still posting on here in our eightys lol


----------



## biglbs

vetran said:


> yep reckon i got another 30 years left in me yet can you imagine us fckers still posting on here in our eightys lol


Down but not out a?

Welcome back,we just keep getting up !


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Will have to get a decent session in tomorrow. Pretty poor this week as hotel gym was pants.
> 
> Planned to train today, but ended up working in the garden longer than expected then did some work on the old Escort.


Why not hire a younger one mate,or are older ones cheaper? :scared:


----------



## dt36

Haha, older ones are more fun... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening oldies. How is it going?


----------



## StartingBack

andyhuggins said:


> Evening oldies. How is it going?


Well I am 42 now, so can I join in the fun:thumb:.


----------



## hometrainer

StartingBack said:


> Well I am 42 now, so can I join in the fun:thumb:.


I'm sure no one will mind


----------



## SILV3RBACK

hometrainer said:


> I'm sure no one will mind


Yeah, just change the thread title to 40+!!


----------



## King06

Good morning/afternoon/evening board members.

I'm from the US and have been researching steroids for the past 2 1/2 years. I have read countless "this is my first cycle should I,," articles, talked to guys who are on cycle in person, asked questions from board moderators, and have even been lucky enough to receive personal replies from several steroid bloggers. During my research I came across this board and this is the FIRST board I've seen where guys don't get FLAMED TO DEATH for asking questions. Kudos to you guys for helping newbies/soon to be first time users like myself.

My stats 44yrs old, 6'4 350lbs (down from 416lbs), bf% 39%, low test levels 141 and per my doctor should be at a minimum 341, no blood pressure, liver in good condition, cholesterol slightly up. My diet is good about 80% of the time and consists of the usual bodybuilding foods, chicken breast, broccoli, brown rice, yams, lean beef, turkey etc. Workout has been upper body 2x weekly, and lower body 2x weekly. I have ordered these items for my first cycle:

1 x GP Methan 10 (dianabol)

3 x GP Test Enanth 250

1 x GP Deca 250

3 x GP Anastrozole (Arimidex)

2 x GP Nolva (Nolvadex)

14 x Brand Fertomid 25 mg (Clomid)

1 x Clomid 50mg /30 tabs

I plan on 500mg test 1-12

250mg deca 1-10

dianabol 20mg 1-6

arimidex .25 mg 1-12

clomid & nolva pct

My goal is to lose body fat, increase my strength (I deal with criminals who like to fight so strength is essential) and gain some muscle. I understand many folks think beginner cycles should be test only, but I plan on going this route as I feel this will be best for me. I would appreciate comments from members who OVER 40 and preferably OVER 40 members who did their first cycle in their 40's. To any member who takes the time to comment, thank you in advance. Have a great day and thank you again for providing a site where people can get helpful advice without getting insulted.


----------



## sciatic

Hello and welcome aboard friend. Yes, I've noticed not too much flaming on here. The flaming is for the idiots who do no research whatsoever then start recommending dosages and compounds but even taken them themselves...Rant over lol.

Ok, I'll start with the obvious 1st...

1. Diet and training is a must and is the most important element in anyone's regime when gaining muscle, losing fat, getting stronger and looking etc... Steroids are just there to assist, but YOU need to train and get your diet bang on 1st bud.

2. I would for now leave the Deca out with it being your 1st cycle. Just stick with the Test only. By doing this you'll know what's working, add another compound and you won't really know which one is working the best and that includes side effects.

3. Forget the D/bol for now reasons as above. These are a great addition for later cycles and so is the Deca.

4. When taking Deca I would up the dosage to at least 300 per week, and that in my experience is still a low dosage. I would also stay on longer as Deca can for some take a while to get going. I find around the 8th week I start to feel the Deca kicking in so it would be pointless for me to come off on week 10. Deca does shut me down big time.

5. As for A.I's that's a personal choice, but your not really over doing it with 500mg test per week.

6. I don't get along with Clomid it makes me depressed (I already suffer from depression) so this compound I leave out. Novadex for me is fine. What dosage and when are you thinking of taking re your PCT?

I have written the above when at work. So a little rushed and if I have left some key points out I will add them on a later date.

There are far more many members who can give you much more advice than myself, especially doing PCT's. I hope at least I've helped a little in your question/advice for now?

Keep us all posted.


----------



## latblaster

Evening all....

Kids are playing up again I see....thank de laawrd I'm not young anymore.


----------



## King06

sciatic said:


> Hello and welcome aboard friend. Yes, I've noticed not too much flaming on here. The flaming is for the idiots who do no research whatsoever then start recommending dosages and compounds but even taken them themselves...Rant over lol.
> 
> Ok, I'll start with the obvious 1st...
> 
> 1. Diet and training is a must and is the most important element in anyone's regime when gaining muscle, losing fat, getting stronger and looking etc... Steroids are just there to assist, but YOU need to train and get your diet bang on 1st bud.
> 
> 2. I would for now leave the Deca out with it being your 1st cycle. Just stick with the Test only. By doing this you'll know what's working, add another compound and you won't really know which one is working the best and that includes side effects.
> 
> 3. Forget the D/bol for now reasons as above. These are a great addition for later cycles and so is the Deca.
> 
> 4. When taking Deca I would up the dosage to at least 300 per week, and that in my experience is still a low dosage. I would also stay on longer as Deca can for some take a while to get going. I find around the 8th week I start to feel the Deca kicking in so it would be pointless for me to come off on week 10. Deca does shut me down big time.
> 
> 5. As for A.I's that's a personal choice, but your not really over doing it with 500mg test per week.
> 
> 6. I don't get along with Clomid it makes me depressed (I already suffer from depression) so this compound I leave out. Novadex for me is fine. What dosage and when are you thinking of taking re your PCT?
> 
> I have written the above when at work. So a little rushed and if I have left some key points out I will add them on a later date.
> 
> There are far more many members who can give you much more advice than myself, especially doing PCT's. I hope at least I've helped a little in your question/advice for now?
> 
> Keep us all posted.


Thank you for taking the time to respond. My gear just arrived this past weekend and now for whatever reason I'm getting cold feet! I plan on starting my cycle Monday July 28th so I will let everyone know my progress. Is this normal for any of you guys, when doing your steroid research you're all gung ho to take them but when they arrive you get a little apprehensive?

Everyone have a good day.


----------



## Skye666

Helloooo,all....anyone in knock knock


----------



## latblaster

Who's there?


----------



## sciatic

King06 said:


> Thank you for taking the time to respond. My gear just arrived this past weekend and now for whatever reason I'm getting cold feet! I plan on starting my cycle Monday July 28th so I will let everyone know my progress. Is this normal for any of you guys, when doing your steroid research you're all gung ho to take them but when they arrive you get a little apprehensive?
> 
> Everyone have a good day.


Yes that's normal to feel that way, as we are taking a step into the unknown. But you'll be pleasantly surprised if you take small steps with caution and common sense. Enjoy your cycle :thumb:


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> Helloooo,all....anyone in knock knock


Yep! I'm here looking at your sexy avatar you little teaser! lol


----------



## gearchange

sciatic said:


> Yep! I'm here looking at your sexy avatar you little teaser! lol


I have to agree sky has the kind of figure you would do time for .


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Who's there?


Evening....tiz Juliette Romeo


----------



## Skye666

sciatic said:


> Yep! I'm here looking at your sexy avatar you little teaser! lol


Erm no....if I put the full blown pic up instead of cropping u would say teaser lol and no I'm not!!!


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> I have to agree sky has the kind of figure you would do time for .


Wel thanks that's a compliment!! And I'm taking it.


----------



## Skye666

Has everyone trained today...legs for me. Feeling it now ..but do love a leg day pain


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> Wel thanks that's a compliment!! And I'm taking it.


Hang on a minute, gearchange gets a thank you and I get a Erm no!...It's because I'm not a Gold member yet isn't it, not time for us Bronzies lol


----------



## Skye666

sciatic said:


> Hang on a minute, gearchange gets a thank you and I get a Erm no!...It's because I'm not a Gold member yet isn't it, not time for us Bronzies lol


Lol no...I meant no incase u asked for the less cropped picture. But thank you!!! How rude of me.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Skye666 said:


> Has everyone trained today...legs for me. Feeling it now ..but do love a leg day pain


Did full body workout yesterday, I am feeling it in all the wrong places today, ie joints, just ordered myself some fish oil caps, dam this old age, both shoulders, left elbow, right groin, right bicep/elbow, left knee, plus both wrists are starting to ache a little more (shoot me now lol)


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Evening....tiz Juliette Romeo


"What light through yonder window breaks, tis the east & Skye is the sun"


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Did full body workout yesterday, I am feeling it in all the wrong places today, ie joints, just ordered myself some fish oil caps, dam this old age, both shoulders, left elbow, right groin, right bicep/elbow, left knee, plus both wrists are starting to ache a little more (shoot me now lol)


Yh it's a pain ...literally!! when all that starts ..have u tried glucosamine??


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> "What light through yonder window breaks, tis the east & Skye is the sun"


Ohhhh u charmer :wub:


----------



## latblaster

:bounce:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Skye666 said:


> Yh it's a pain ...literally!! when all that starts ..have u tried glucosamine??


I have used it in the past, it was in a juice drink you mixed with water, but it upset my stomach, so have not used it since


----------



## Greshie

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I have used it in the past, it was in a juice drink you mixed with water, but it upset my stomach, so have not used it since


Since breaking my wrists last year I have a glucosamine sulphate tablet in the morning (along with the usual code liver oil tablets , vit D etc .... lol) may be worth a try, as it may have been the juice drink that unsettled your stomach..........


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I will see how I go on the fish oil caps, if they don't work, I will give the glucosamine another go, as you say it could of been the juice that I did not get along with


----------



## Jeffers1966

48 here ,, been lifting properly for the last 5 years , feel and look better than in my 20's , long May it continue


----------



## andyhuggins

Good to see you in here @Jeffers 1966


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all hope everyone is okay


----------



## andyhuggins

evening mate.


----------



## latblaster

Gentlemen, good evening.


----------



## hometrainer

Good evening to you to


----------



## sciatic

I missed the good evening...So good afternoon all, and welcome to another hot day in the sun....I don't do heat very well lol


----------



## hometrainer

Afternoon it's a lovely day in my corner of the world .i'll be off for a sleep soon as it's work at 8pm


----------



## Skye666

It's hot in the garden too this end.

How's everyone?


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> It's hot in the garden too this end.
> 
> How's everyone?


Hot and tired...I'm weekend off and I don't enjoy this humidity...I just want to stay cool. :cool2:


----------



## sciatic

hometrainer said:


> Afternoon it's a lovely day in my corner of the world .i'll be off for a sleep soon as it's work at 8pm


Hope you had a good kip mate...Enjoy work (if that's possible?) lol


----------



## Skye666

sciatic said:


> Hot and tired...I'm weekend off and I don't enjoy this humidity...I just want to stay cool. :cool2:


Eat an ice lolly


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> It's hot in the garden too this end.
> 
> How's everyone?


Overcast here this afternoon and slightly cooler - thankfully!


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> Eat an ice lolly


Glass of sparkly me thinks!

Oh and this is me moaning.... 



 lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys just enjoying the sunshine in my neck of the woods :cool2:


----------



## Skye666

sciatic said:


> Glass of sparkly me thinks!
> 
> Oh and this is me moaning....
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Lol..I love mr Kay


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hey guys just enjoying the sunshine in my neck of the woods :cool2:


Good andy glad ur not one of them moany old farts like sciatic....


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> Lol..I love mr Kay


Well, I sound like him but must say I have a much leaner physique...for now lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Good andy glad ur not one of them moany old farts like sciatic....


LOL I suppose some like the heat others prefer the cold. The cold is not for me though :cool2:


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> Good andy glad ur not one of them moany old farts like sciatic....


Hey you! I'm only 48yrs young, and as for moany..well, yes I'll give you that one as my nickname is Victor (Meldrew) :nono:


----------



## sciatic

'I don't Believe it' lol


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> LOL I suppose some like the heat others prefer the cold. The cold is not for me though :cool2:


Not for me either lol


----------



## Skye666

sciatic said:


> Hey you! I'm only 48yrs young, and as for moany..well, yes I'll give you that one as my nickname is Victor (Meldrew) :nono:


Next u be moaning about the damn cold and how it seizes up ya joints


----------



## andyhuggins

so how are you all doing. Good, bad or ugly :lol:


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> Next u be moaning about the damn cold and how it seizes up ya joints


Well of course, I'm hard to please these days lol


----------



## sciatic

andyhuggins said:


> so how are you all doing. Good, bad or ugly :lol:


Fine thank you and I come under 'Good'...Some may debate that lol Just took another look in the mirror and nope! I'm no ugly, I'll drink to that...Cheers! :beer:


----------



## Skye666

Badly ugly but trying to be good


----------



## andyhuggins

sciatic said:


> Fine thank you and I come under 'Good'...Some may debate that lol Just took another look in the mirror and nope! I'm no ugly, I'll drink to that...Cheers! :beer:


Cheers to you mate. So you are never bad then? LOL



Skye666 said:


> Badly ugly but trying to be good


Never ugly, as long as you are trying to be good then fair play. Sometimes bad is good :whistling:


----------



## sciatic

Yep, I'm a bad boy at times...I mean, I'm mean and I know I'm mean lol...You work it out :confused1:


----------



## sciatic

Messed that up...Doh lol. It is late for me ya know Zzzz


----------



## andyhuggins

sciatic said:


> Messed that up...Doh lol. It is late for me ya know Zzzz


LOL fair play mate.


----------



## Greshie

I've got cat hair up my nose ....

just sayin!


----------



## hometrainer

Greshie said:


> I've got cat hair up my nose ....
> 
> just sayin!


Im afraid to ask how or why


----------



## Greshie

hometrainer said:


> Im afraid to ask how or why


lol have given a home to two cats and have been playing with them this evening ... one of them is casting like nobody's business.......


----------



## raptordog

And hows you lot all doing....well I hope 

Just back off my hols.....spent a week in Majorca with the gf and we

had a fantastic time. Stayed in Alcudia nice little resort with some of

the best beaches I have seen...very clean place.

Not the wildest of night life but then again think I am getting past the likes of magaluf..... :lol:

Back to reality and work tomorrow...oh well at least I can get back to the gym for a good tear up


----------



## Greshie

raptordog said:


> And hows you lot all doing....well I hope
> 
> Just back off my hols.....spent a week in Majorca with the gf and we
> 
> had a fantastic time. Stayed in Alcudia nice little resort with some of
> 
> the best beaches I have seen...very clean place.
> 
> Not the wildest of night life but then again think I am getting past the likes of magaluf..... :lol:
> 
> Back to reality and work tomorrow...oh well at least I can get back to the gym for a good tear up


Welcome back ... glad you had a good time


----------



## vetran

thought i would say hello to where all the nice people hang out


----------



## MonaNL

54 and my biceps are bigger than my sons LOL working out keeps you young and in shape

most of the time people thing I am much younger.


----------



## sciatic

MonaNL said:


> 54 and my biceps are bigger than my sons LOL working out keeps you young and in shape
> 
> most of the time people thing I am much younger.


First off well done! But, the question is - How old is your son? If you say 3yrs then I'm glad your biceps are bigger lol


----------



## MonaNL

Haha you are right sciatic, but 3??? wahahhahahha

sons are 17 and 20 I start training the 17yr old


----------



## essexboy

MonaNL said:


> Haha you are right sciatic, but 3??? wahahhahahha
> 
> sons are 17 and 20 I start training the 17yr old


Tis a funny old world when "mum" has to train her son! Good luck to both of you.


----------



## sciatic

Hey! look what I got today...I'm now infamous around these parts! :nono: oh well.... lol


----------



## latblaster

sciatic said:


> Hey! look what I got today...I'm now infamous around these parts! :nono: oh well.... lol


Green again...

We all have to show patience outside of this thread.


----------



## sciatic

latblaster said:


> Green again...
> 
> We all have to show patience outside of this thread.


Thank you so much latblaster. Really is appreciated :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

sciatic said:


> Thank you so much latblaster. Really is appreciated :thumb:


You're welcome. :bounce:


----------



## Skye666

Evening guys and dolls

How is everyone??

Start dieting sunday so currently enjoying wine!!!! :thumbup1: whilst I can. @Greshie...re cat hair does this mean u now have a fur ball..ewwww @MonaNL hi and welcome nice to have another ' older /wiser/ not really old female on board :thumbup1:

What's everyone up to?


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> Evening guys and dolls
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Start dieting sunday so currently enjoying wine!!!! :thumbup1: whilst I can. @Greshie...re cat hair does this mean u now have a fur ball..ewwww @MonaNL hi and welcome nice to have another ' older /wiser/ not really old female on board :thumbup1:
> 
> What's everyone up to?


Good evening Sky, me too enjoying the wine but don't start my diet until September. Hope all goes to plan and you achieve your goals....


----------



## MonaNL

Thanks Sky666 nice to "meet" you all


----------



## Skye666

sciatic said:


> Good evening Sky, me too enjoying the wine but don't start my diet until September. Hope all goes to plan and you achieve your goals....


Thanks....are I starting diet for a reason or just getting healthy?


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> Thanks....are I starting diet for a reason or just getting healthy?


You mean are 'you' starting diet fro a reason.....lol I'm starting my diet to get under 10% bf then taking it from there. I want to compete, but in a class/age bracket I stand a chance lol. I will embrace the health benefits too. I eat clean all day long tbh, but the bottle x 2 a night does NOT help lol...Really need to cut down. Once holiday is over it's down to serious commitments.


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all


----------



## biglbs

Hi guys thought i would update,weight 333lbs 6'5",lifts on the up,see sig at bottom,

Starting to rip up slowly,though loose skin still an issue,need GH me thinks.

I keep up to date in here still ,just not got a lot of time other than my journo at mo,love to all...


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Evening guys and dolls
> 
> How is everyone??
> 
> Start dieting sunday so currently enjoying wine!!!! :thumbup1: whilst I can. @Greshie...re cat hair does this mean u now have a fur ball..ewwww @MonaNL hi and welcome nice to have another ' older /wiser/ not really old female on board :thumbup1:
> 
> What's everyone up to?


Two fur balls actually


----------



## latblaster

Should you shave them?


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Should you shave them?


:laugh:


----------



## latblaster

Some Dire Straits....fantastic track.. :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> Evening all


Morning lol I'm late!


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Two fur balls actually


U use both nostrils ..such a multitasker


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Morning lol I'm late!


Morning


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> Morning


Erm afternoon....lol


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Erm afternoon....lol


Evening lol


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> Evening lol


Haha...bye


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Haha...bye


can we play the Good morning game again ?


----------



## sciatic

hometrainer said:


> can we play the Good morning game again ?


Ok, give me 43 minutes and I'll play good morning lol


----------



## sciatic

Dam, sorry I'm late...Anyway Good morning to my 45+ friends :clap:


----------



## hometrainer

Good morning I'm off home back in work at 7.30 am so its good night as well


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> can we play the Good morning game again ?


Lol we better not milk it eh but morningggggggg!


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Lol we better not milk it eh but morningggggggg!


nah best not to but .......morning


----------



## andyhuggins

In MORNING :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Morning  (just !)


----------



## andyhuggins

Afternoon  :lol:


----------



## sciatic

Good afternoon...Don't about your area but I got soaked wet through due to a heavy pour down earlier....At work now. So call back laters to say good evening lol


----------



## hometrainer

Afternoon my fellow 45s


----------



## gearchange

Afternoon


----------



## Skye666

Afternoooooon.....did someone say rain...really it's baking hot where I am.

Feeling guilty eaten so. Inch crap today.....but there's chicken in the oven so it makes me feel better lol....and don't go shopping when hungry!!! Dammit!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Afternoon all, loving the rain at the moment, been lashing it down all day


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Afternoooooon.....did someone say rain...really it's baking hot where I am.
> 
> Feeling guilty eaten so. Inch crap today.....but there's chicken in the oven so it makes me feel better lol....and don't go shopping when hungry!!! Dammit!


Misread that...thought you said a bun. :laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening to all you "oldies"


----------



## latblaster

Good evening Sire...how the devil are you? :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

I am well thank you sir. Hope all is good with you too?


----------



## musclemate

Evening peeps. How are we doing this damn fine evening?


----------



## andyhuggins

Just finished enjoying the sun mate :thumb: Hope you are good?


----------



## hometrainer

I'm having a little bit of me time before it's time to get ready for work


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I'm having a little bit of me time before it's time to get ready for work


Still working hard then mate.


----------



## musclemate

The missus has gone out with people from work. So I'm going to cook myself something tasty, then park myself in front of the box for the evening.

Then get up early, and get to the gym to pummel myself before it gets busy.


----------



## andyhuggins

musclemate said:


> The missus has gone out with people from work. So I'm going to cook myself something tasty, then park myself in front of the box for the evening.
> 
> Then get up early, and get to the gym to pummel myself before it gets busy.


What you training mate? Enjoy the meal btw.


----------



## musclemate

andyhuggins said:


> What you training mate? Enjoy the meal btw.


Currently doing an upper/lower split. So tomorrow it's upper.

From Monday, my coach has got me on this really brutal 4 day split with loads of pyramid sets, super sets, with added resistance bands. I'm really looking forward to it!


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds brutal mate, but a great feeling of achievement once it is done. Hope it goes well :thumbup1:


----------



## hometrainer

musclemate said:


> Currently doing an upper/lower split. So tomorrow it's upper.
> 
> From Monday, my coach has got me on this really brutal 4 day split with loads of pyramid sets, super sets, with added resistance bands. I'm really looking forward to it!


Please keep us updated mate


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Misread that...thought you said a bun. :laugh:


I sure hope not I have hands full as it is ...no no noooooo


----------



## musclemate

hometrainer said:


> Please keep us updated mate


I'm going to start a journal this weekend. I think it will help with keeping me motivated...and hopefully others too. And being older we have a slightly different perspective than the younger guys.


----------



## Skye666

Been looking at new recipes to try when I star diet next week.....I always make pancakes with egg white and protein etc but just seen one with sweet potatoes..anyone used that in pancakes before?


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> I'm going to start a journal this weekend. I think it will help with keeping me motivated...and hopefully others too. And being older we have a slightly different perspective than the younger guys.


Good idea...in what ways do u think ur perspectives differ?? Just being nosey


----------



## musclemate

Skye666 said:


> Good idea...in what ways do u think ur perspectives differ?? Just being nosey


We (maybe it is just me) have to more careful when training. Warming up, stretching, and excellent form is really important. It seems to me that quite a few of the guys on here train just to get more sex. They are young, get totally of their faces on drugs and drink without a care in the world. I suppose most of us have been there... Done that. Now a days, it just bores the tits off me.

I bodybuild because I want to feel good about myself. I like how I feel. I'm starting to like how I look too. I think for 45, I'm not too bad. However, I don't do it anyone's approval... Or to get my end away... But if it happens... It happens.

I'm enjoying my training, and i am enjoying chatting to some interesting people on here. May it continue...


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Good idea...in what ways do u think ur perspectives differ?? Just being nosey


I see more clearly.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I sure hope not I have hands full as it is ...no no noooooo


So does the diet start on Monday?


----------



## andyhuggins

musclemate said:


> I'm going to start a journal this weekend. I think it will help with keeping me motivated...and hopefully others too. And being older we have a slightly different perspective than the younger guys.


In mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

musclemate said:


> We (maybe it is just me) have to more careful when training. Warming up, stretching, and excellent form is really important. It seems to me that quite a few of the guys on here train just to get more sex. They are young, get totally of their faces on drugs and drink without a care in the world. I suppose most of us have been there... Done that. Now a days, it just bores the tits off me.
> 
> I bodybuild because I want to feel good about myself. I like how I feel. I'm starting to like how I look too. I think for 45, I'm not too bad. However, I don't do it anyone's approval... Or to get my end away... But if it happens... It happens.
> 
> I'm enjoying my training, and i am enjoying chatting to some interesting people on here. May it continue...


Well said mate.


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> We (maybe it is just me) have to more careful when training. Warming up, stretching, and excellent form is really important. It seems to me that quite a few of the guys on here train just to get more sex. They are young, get totally of their faces on drugs and drink without a care in the world. I suppose most of us have been there... Done that. Now a days, it just bores the tits off me.
> 
> I bodybuild because I want to feel good about myself. I like how I feel. I'm starting to like how I look too. I think for 45, I'm not too bad. However, I don't do it anyone's approval... Or to get my end away... But if it happens... It happens.
> 
> I'm enjoying my training, and i am enjoying chatting to some interesting people on here. May it continue...


Oh right, yh the bones and joints need more care so form becomes imperative. Most of the young guys in my gym are now working mainly on seems to have become a trend for male and female squats and dead lifts. I forever hear how much they squatted so this seems to be the crux of their training as opposed to overall training as a whole. It used to be very guy training biceps once upon a time lol......oh and these days they do look ever so pretty when they squat ...every hair has it's place :whistling:


----------



## musclemate

Skye666 said:


> Been looking at new recipes to try when I star diet next week.....I always make pancakes with egg white and protein etc but just seen one with sweet potatoes..anyone used that in pancakes before?


What are you looking to achieve with the diet @Skye666?


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> I see more clearly.


When the rain has gone


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Oh right, yh the bones and joints need more care so form becomes imperative. Most of the young guys in my gym are now working mainly on seems to have become a trend for male and female squats and dead lifts. I forever hear how much they squatted so this seems to be the crux of their training as opposed to overall training as a whole. It used to be very guy training biceps once upon a time lol......oh and these days they do look ever so pretty when they squat ...every hair has it's place :whistling:


Trends come and go @Skye666.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> When the rain has gone


What rain?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Trends come and go @Skye666.


True...it's interesting watching the changes over time though.....I was reading the other day how it was assumed that Pilates Zumba etc would be a trend but became more a fad as they havnt managed to take off, it claims cross fit will be a fad not a trend for same reason and for the future and currently trending...physical activities such as weight training for the elderly...yayyyy we are on the trend map! Lol I don't know how old ...they mean by elderly and I don't know how long it has to run to be a trend not a fad..so don't quote me...


----------



## musclemate

Skye666 said:


> Oh right, yh the bones and joints need more care so form becomes imperative. Most of the young guys in my gym are now working mainly on seems to have become a trend for male and female squats and dead lifts. I forever hear how much they squatted so this seems to be the crux of their training as opposed to overall training as a whole. It used to be very guy training biceps once upon a time lol......oh and these days they do look ever so pretty when they squat ...every hair has it's place :whistling:


In my old gym the young lads just trained pecs and biceps... The disco t.its boys we called them. :lol:

I think people forget it not solely about shifting as much iron as possible. Swinging the bars around, no full contraction, or holding for a few seconds... It's all up down up down as quick a s possible.

I still a good laugh at my gym - a proper bodybuilding gym too. I'm really afraid some of the guys are going to severely hurt themselves.


----------



## musclemate

Skye666 said:


> True...it's interesting watching the changes over time though.....I was reading the other day how it was assumed that Pilates Zumba etc would be a trend but became more a fad as they havnt managed to take off, it claims cross fit will be a fad not a trend for same reason and for the future and currently trending...physical activities such as weight training for the elderly...yayyyy we are on the trend map! Lol I don't know how old ...they mean by elderly and I don't know how long it has to run to be a trend not a fad..so don't quote me...


What about yoga in a sauna... What will they think of next? :lol:


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> What are you looking to achieve with the diet @Skye666?


More definition


----------



## musclemate

Skye666 said:


> More definition


Low to medium timed carbs around your cardio?


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> What about yoga in a sauna... What will they think of next? :lol:


Lol yh ..the women go mad for it tho thinking they can loose weight well true enough they do but only because they lost fluid, most women just want a quick fix

X


----------



## latblaster

I've only this evening learnt about LISS....

So it seems that HIIT is inferior?

How in gods name does that work - is this another trend or fad?


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> Low to medium timed carbs around your cardio?


Are u suggesting that or asking?

Tbh Iv only ever dieted once so it's all trial and error ..I'm skinny fat but when I say that I'm only a size 8 so really slight already... So she I cut out all crap and eat extremely clean every few hours I can get some great results but I'm gonna try and get some advice this time because it's so precise when it comes to,tweaking and I'm still new to that...I get a bit lost as the weeks close in as to when to reduce or increase carbs and I think last time that resulted in abs glutes and legs not coming in as well as they could have .. So I'm open to any tips!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Trends come and go. Consistency is the trait that is hard to master.


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> Trends come and go. Consistency is the trait that is hard to master.


Not if you live the life....making it a habit buddy!


----------



## musclemate

Skye666 said:


> Are u suggesting that or asking?
> 
> Tbh Iv only ever dieted once so it's all trial and error ..I'm skinny fat but when I say that I'm only a size 8 so really slight already... So she I cut out all crap and eat extremely clean every few hours I can get some great results but I'm gonna try and get some advice this time because it's so precise when it comes to,tweaking and I'm still new to that...I get a bit lost as the weeks close in as to when to reduce or increase carbs and I think last time that resulted in abs glutes and legs not coming in as well as they could have .. So I'm open to any tips!!!


Asking... But happy to help if you wish. I suggest posting up your daily diet, current weight and height so we have something to start with. What kind of training/cardio do you do... And when?


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Lol yh ..the women go mad for it tho thinking they can loose weight well true enough they do but only because they lost fluid, most women just want a quick fix
> 
> X


And a multiple orgasm i note with pleasure  :lol:


----------



## saxondale

Just realised I'm 45.

Have I missed much?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Are u suggesting that or asking?
> 
> Tbh Iv only ever dieted once so it's all trial and error ..I'm skinny fat but when I say that I'm only a size 8 so really slight already... So she I cut out all crap and eat extremely clean every few hours I can get some great results but I'm gonna try and get some advice this time because it's so precise when it comes to,tweaking and I'm still new to that...I get a bit lost as the weeks close in as to when to reduce or increase carbs and I think last time that resulted in abs glutes and legs not coming in as well as they could have .. So I'm open to any tips!!!


If it is working and you are getting the results you want, then why change things up so close to a comp? Just seems a bit of a gamble tbh.


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> Asking... But happy to help if you wish. I suggest posting up your daily diet, current weight and height so we have something to start with. What kind of training/cardio do you do... And when?


Appreciated thanks and will do...


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Not if you live the life....making it a habit buddy!


Very sound response mate. Totally agree :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> And a multiple orgasm i note with pleasure  :lol:


Now that goes without saying of course


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Been looking at new recipes to try when I star diet next week.....I always make pancakes with egg white and protein etc but just seen one with sweet potatoes..anyone used that in pancakes before?


And in frittata ! awsome


----------



## andyhuggins

saxondale said:


> Just realised I'm 45.
> 
> Have I missed much?


Only 45 years lol.


----------



## biglbs

saxondale said:


> Just realised I'm 45.
> 
> Have I missed much?


Everything mate,sorry


----------



## saxondale

biglbs said:


> Everything mate,sorry


I'll wait for the over 50's thread then


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> If it is working and you are getting the results you want, then why change things up so close to a comp? Just seems a bit of a gamble tbh.


Theres a good 14 wk to comp andy .... So havnt started yet


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Theres a good 14 wk to comp andy .... So havnt started yet


OOPS sorry @Skye666


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> Just realised I'm 45.
> 
> Have I missed much?


Ohhhhhh nooooooo!


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Now that goes without saying of course


And helps you get ripped,Mrs Lbs has lost 4 stone with my system!


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> And helps you get ripped,Mrs Lbs has lost 4 stone with my system!
> View attachment 155816
> 
> 
> Wow she looks amazing mr big :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

saxondale said:


> I'll wait for the over 50's thread then


Then you will miss the rest!


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> And helps you get ripped,Mrs Lbs has lost 4 stone with my system!
> View attachment 155816


Congrats to the mrs too mate.


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> She is and thank you,aye Big Lbs style cardio is the one!


----------



## 25434

biglbs said:


> And helps you get ripped,Mrs Lbs has lost 4 stone with my system!
> View attachment 155816


She looks lovely......


----------



## biglbs

Thanks guys

I just bollocked she is only 41!


----------



## hometrainer

There is some great Banter on here tonight


----------



## saxondale

biglbs said:


> Then you will miss the rest!
> View attachment 155817


Someone told me sky666 is already posting in it, I said no way


----------



## biglbs

hometrainer said:


> There is some great eye candy on here tonight


EDIT

Agreed


----------



## biglbs

saxondale said:


> Someone told me sky666 is already posting in it, I said no way


That has torn it!


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I just bollocked she is only 41!


She still looks f**king epic.

Bigilbs transformation programme to follow?


----------



## andyhuggins

This could be a good nite folks. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> She still looks f**king epic.
> 
> Bigilbs transformation programme to follow?


I wanted to put the video up in Adult section ,but was told my future!


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> She still looks f**king epic.
> 
> Bigilbs transformation programme to follow?


Hence why i love cardio now!


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> I wanted to put the video up in Adult section ,but was told my future!
> View attachment 155822


Fair play mate. Totally understand :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Hence why i love cardio now!


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> Someone told me sky666 is already posting in it, I said no way


Don't start fella ....


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> Don't start fella ....


Twas a compliment.


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> Twas a compliment.


I believe u thousands wouldn't


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> I believe u thousands wouldn't


Suprised you're over 45

Srs


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I believe u thousands wouldn't


UMMMM.


----------



## andyhuggins

bump people.


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> Suprised you're over 45
> 
> Srs


To be precise 49 on tues ...treading carefully towards the big 50 ...cries


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> To be precise 49 on tues ...treading carefully towards the big 50 ...cries


Aye i am 51 on 3/9 ain't sooooo bbbbbbbad


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Aye i am 51 on 3/9 ain't sooooo bbbbbbbad
> View attachment 155826


Yh just a number really it's more how others view it I think...when I was in my 30s I remember ppl saying u won't look like hat ( whatever 'that' was to then) when ur in ur 40s when I reached early 40s ppl said it about 50s....it's just frame of mind


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Aye i am 51 on 3/9 ain't sooooo bbbbbbbad
> View attachment 155826


Same here on 9/8 youngster...... :lol:


----------



## Greshie

Oh all you young things lol !


----------



## andyhuggins

52 this year guys.


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> To be precise 49 on tues ...treading carefully towards the big 50 ...cries


By looking at that avi and taking into account 49 on tuesday.....you have nothing to cry about girl.....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> By looking at that avi and taking into account 49 on tuesday.....you have nothing to cry about girl.....


Agreed :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> 52 this year guys.


Thanks mate.


----------



## saxondale

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate.


Talking to himself? Isnt that the start of the end?


----------



## raptordog

saxondale said:


> Talking to himself? Isnt that the start of the end?


No he is just having a intellectual conversation....


----------



## andyhuggins

saxondale said:


> Talking to himself? Isnt that the start of the end?


No it's the start of the start.


----------



## saxondale

andyhuggins said:


> No it's the start of the start.


Well they locked my grandad up for doing it.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> No he is just having a intellectual conversation....


At last.Thanks @raptordog


----------



## andyhuggins

saxondale said:


> Well they locked my grandad up for doing it.


They locked him up for starting what?


----------



## andyhuggins

lets get back to normality.


----------



## saxondale

andyhuggins said:


> They locked him up for starting what?


Talking to himself, he did used to wander a bit too, once found him in the opticians trying to buy a tin of cat food.

They called it a care home but he knew he was a prisoner.


----------



## andyhuggins

I bow to your superiority SIR.


----------



## hometrainer

I do talk to myself the world makes more sense that way .also at the gym i can motivate myself with the odd word of encouragement


----------



## sciatic

Said I would be back later to say good evening...So, Good evening! Just got back from A+E and thank God I'm back home lol...What a day.


----------



## andyhuggins

That didn't sound good mate?


----------



## hometrainer

whats up mate


----------



## andyhuggins

saxondale said:


> Talking to himself, he did used to wander a bit too, once found him in the opticians trying to buy a tin of cat food.
> 
> They called it a care home but he knew he was a prisoner.


So I take it you removed him from that place then?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> whats up mate


#

Nothing my friend.


----------



## saxondale

andyhuggins said:


> So I take it you removed him from that place then?


No mate, he died there a broken man.


----------



## andyhuggins

saxondale said:


> No mate, he died there a broken man.


How sad you didn't remove him before he became broken.


----------



## saxondale

andyhuggins said:


> How sad you didn't remove him before he became broken.


I was just a young kid mate, im sure I'll look differently when its my parents who need medical care


----------



## andyhuggins

saxondale said:


> I was just a young kid mate, im sure I'll look differently when its my parents who need medical care


I thought your dad was already in "care" UMMM


----------



## andyhuggins

opps granddad


----------



## saxondale

Your ****ed mate, give up


----------



## andyhuggins

Nope.


----------



## sciatic

andyhuggins said:


> That didn't sound good mate?


Not sure meant me lol...Anyway, here goes. I was at work as always, and experienced dizziness, palpitations, chest pain and my face felt numb lol. I can laugh now as obviously I'm back home. In the Doc's experience/advice it sounds like I've been working too many hours and my domestic issues are not too happy. But, I did get a nice compliment from a young nurse telling me that she would never have me down for a 48yr old  ....And, before anyone jumps in, she didn't mean she thought that I was 58 lol. Anyway, It's good to be alive and on here :clap:


----------



## andyhuggins

glad you are with us mate :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

saxondale said:


> Your ****ed mate, give up


Why?


----------



## andyhuggins

Waitng?


----------



## andyhuggins

I'm out guys.


----------



## biglbs

We need a Saxonhuggin!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

What the fcuk is going on, some days this thread lies there like a dead donkey for days, then all of a sudden it takes off like Usain Bolt with his @rse on fire, have you all been on the sanatogen wine


----------



## musclemate

Ken Hutchinson said:


> What the fcuk is going on, some days this thread lies there like a dead donkey for days, then all of a sudden it takes off like Usain Bolt with his @rse on fire, have you all been on the sanatogen wine


Lol... Maybe it's because we have a life and don't sit around waiting for an update. (He says sitting around waiting for an update) :lol:


----------



## musclemate

Ok boys and girls... As promised I've started my journal this morning

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/273784-my-attempt-switch-beast-mode.html


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> By looking at that avi and taking into account 49 on tuesday.....you have nothing to cry about girl.....


Thanks....and stop looking at my avi ..it will make u blind :lol:


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> Ok boys and girls... As promised I've started my journal this morning
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/273784-my-attempt-switch-beast-mode.html


Men only gym...see now that's pure sexist and ism ......good luck with it :thumbup1:


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Thanks....and stop looking at my avi ..it will make u blind :lol:


They say our vision deteriates as we get older anyway..... mite as well enjoy it lol..... :lol:


----------



## musclemate

Skye666 said:


> Men only gym...see now that's pure sexist and ism ......good luck with it :thumbup1:


Or you could say there are fewer distractions :innocent:


----------



## musclemate

raptordog said:


> They say our vision deteriates as we get older anyway..... mite as well enjoy it lol..... :lol:


Yeah... without my glasses or contacts @Skye666 could be an old fat drag queen in silver lycra... I wouldn't be able to tell either way.

...and she has fantastic legs! Want to see MORE :whistling:


----------



## gearchange

There is a severe lack of etiquette in this thread


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Thanks....and stop looking at my avi ..it will make u blind :lol:


That is why my eyes are failing......


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> Yeah... without my glasses or contacts @Skye666 could be an old fat drag queen in silver lycra... I wouldn't be able to tell either way.
> 
> ...and she has fantastic legs! Want to see MORE :whistling:


Lol yh I love silver Lycra I'm old school


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> There is a severe lack of etiquette in this thread


There is and it's all the boys fault like usual ...no etiquette none of them


----------



## latblaster

Dear Miss Skye,

The gentlemen on this thread would very much like to see your legs...& more.

Please will you do this for us?

Respectfully Yours


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> There is and it's all the boys fault like usual ...no etiquette none of them


Excuse me, I've been a perfect gentleman.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Thanks....and stop looking at my avi ..it will make u blind :lol:


There's always laser eye surgery...


----------



## harrison180

I'm not 45 plus physically lol mentally it can be debated  . Anyway I'm just interested seeing as there's a petition to see more of @Skye666  I don't mind goin blind lol.


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Dear Miss Skye,
> 
> The gentlemen on this thread would very much like to see your legs...& more.
> 
> Please will you do this for us?
> 
> Respectfully Yours


Dear sir

Unfortunately at this time the legs and quote 'other' unquote are being kept under wraps until such times as they are looking decent and then. Will reveal THEM but not 'other' in an album which u are more than welcome to view ... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> Excuse me, I've been a perfect gentleman.


Erm ohhh noooo u havnt!!


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I'm not 45 plus physically lol mentally it can be debated  . Anyway I'm just interested seeing as there's a petition to see more of @Skye666  I don't mind goin blind lol.


I don't think anyone would mind u in here prob more in common with these oldies than me...I reckon Greshie, and latblaster wear cowboy boots like u...andy won't like ur taste in clothes coz he's more of a skimpy pants guy mr big loves Lycra home trainer is prob a secret waistcoat wearer like u so ur gonna be fine...and everyone will love the Capri :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Dear sir
> 
> Unfortunately at this time the legs and quote 'other' unquote are being kept under wraps until such times as they are looking decent and then. Will reveal THEM but not 'other' in an album which u are more than welcome to view ... :lol:


Dear Madam,

Thank you for your prompt reply.

I remain - as always - your servant. :wink:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I don't think anyone would mind u in here prob more in common with these oldies than me...I reckon Greshie, and latblaster wear cowboy boots like u...andy won't like ur taste in clothes coz he's more of a skimpy pants guy mr big loves Lycra home trainer is prob a secret waistcoat wearer like u so ur gonna be fine...and everyone will love the Capri :thumbup1:


Can I join the old guys then? @latblaster have you got cowboy boots? Sounds like a group that has things in common with me  .

Everyone loves a capri. The older people remember them and younger people like looking at a real car thinking what's that lol.


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Can I join the old guys then? @latblaster *have you got cowboy boots*? Sounds like a group that has things in common with me  .
> 
> Everyone loves a capri. The older people remember them and younger people like looking at a real car thinking what's that lol.


I have...& it's all I wear. :clap:


----------



## hometrainer

I have many secrets bit wearing waistcoats isn't one of them,spangled Lycra shorts and a cape that's another matter


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> I have...& it's all I wear. :clap:


Harry wears a guitar with his ..allegedly


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> I have many secrets bit wearing waistcoats isn't one of them,spangled Lycra shorts and a cape that's another matter


Hahaha ..but not when working the bar Shirley i mean surely


----------



## latblaster




----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Hahaha ..but not when working the bar Shirley i mean surely


I could see it working more on the door


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> View attachment 155868


Lol that's him!


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening guys :cool2:


----------



## hometrainer

Evening Andy


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Evening Andy


How are you keeping mate?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ellooooo


----------



## andyhuggins

OHHH ello mrs :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> OHHH ello mrs :thumbup1:


Hi andy


----------



## andyhuggins

Hows things with you gorgeous?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Hows things with you gorgeous?


****ed. To much fizzy


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> ****ed. To much fizzy


Fair play mrs. As long as you are enjoying it wtf :beer:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Was in two minds to go and watch a mod appreciation band tonight, but stayed in, at my age 51, there might not be many more chances to go out and enjoy myself


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Was in two
> 
> Well that was one chance missed then mate :whistling:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> Made up for it though mate,i have munched two bags of quavers


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Hope they were 2 family packs? LOL


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> Alas no, two small unloved squashed bags from the back of the cupboard, sell by date was probably sometime last year


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Ahhh bless them :lol:
> 
> Nice to see you liberated them mate.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play mrs. As long as you are enjoying it wtf :beer:


I'll have a bad head that's what lol


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> I'll have a bad head that's what lol


Hey enjoy yourself and deal with that in the morning


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

mrssalvatore said:


> I'll have a bad head that's what lol


Ooh no, it will be worse in the morning, drink plenty of water, and some vit c before bed


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Ooh no, it will be worse in the morning, drink plenty of water, and some vit c before bed


I don't do bed when I drink. 7:00am is early back.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> I don't do bed when I drink. 7:00am is early back.


Hell yeah mrs. The party has only just started lol.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

mrssalvatore said:


> I don't do bed when I drink. 7:00am is early back.


You animal lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Hell yeah mrs. The party has only just started lol.


  **** no. I'll be naked and dancing on tables soon.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ken Hutchinson said:


> You animal lol


Can remember coming in one morning and my sisters fella screaming "where the hell have you been it's quarter to ****ing 8 I've got to be at work in 45 minutes"

Many many giggles.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> **** no. I'll be naked and dancing on tables soon.


In for the vid :thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I have now retired to my bed, I am typing this on the wife's i pad, sad but true lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I have now retired to my bed, I am typing this on the wife's i pad, sad but true lol


Where's the wife??


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I have now retired to my bed, I am typing this on the wife's i pad, sad but true lol


fair play mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Where's the wife??


  :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

mrssalvatore said:


> Where's the wife??


She is snoring her head off, next to me lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> :lol:


Cheeky.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ken Hutchinson said:


> She is snoring her head off, next to me lol


Oh :-/ wake her up then.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

mrssalvatore said:


> Oh :-/ wake her up then.


I dare not, she would eat me a live


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Cheeky.


me cheeky never :whistling:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I dare not, she would eat me a live


Wish I had a fella who would let me sleep I get woken up by having friendly Fred shoved up my ****.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I would like to see him try with my misses lol


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Wish I had a fella who would let me sleep I get woken up by having friendly Fred shoved up my ****.


Lucky "fred"


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I would like to see him try with my misses lol


Lol hmm that's plain naughty.


----------



## andyhuggins

naughty but nice LOL


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> naughty but nice LOL


I'm a good girl I am


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> I'm a good girl I am


REALLY I hope not :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

All this banter has worn me out, time for some shut eye, night all


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ken Hutchinson said:


> All this banter has worn me out, time for some shut eye, night all


Borrring


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Borrring


X2


----------



## hometrainer

Morning all nearly 5am and I'm almost finished for the weekend looks like its going to be a nice day when i emerge from hyper sleep


----------



## musclemate

How was the trip to Hamleys with the granddaughter @andyhuggins?


----------



## biglbs

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I would like to see him try with my misses lol


Kinky.....is that a general offer or with restrictions?


----------



## Skye666

Morning...wow look wot I missed last night damn......mrs s getting neked dancing on tables, talking about Fred...pml and ken... Reading all this naughtiness whilst the wife snoozes next to u thinking ur looking at the football scores. Lol oh mrs Hutchinson if only u knew!!! And ps...do u choose quavers coz they melt in the mouth good for the falsies 

I think I'm having a carvery today last day for filth so I'm going all the way raaaaaa... Even GRAVY I'm so bad. And my last heavenly cappuccinos ....I miss these more than anything. Still have no coach re food side of things boooo but I'm hoping sycrinicities will sort that. Someone said to me ...' U will never pull those glutes and quads in' ( this is my mission this time) and u will be at the back of the stage....so I'm gonna be in here squeezing all the tips out of u that I can...I don't mind not placing tbh coz I believe it's all experience and it's only my 2nd go at it but I'm gonna try and improve on these 2 weak points.

Happy Sunday !!! Church


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Harry wears a guitar with his ..allegedly


Right when i get some muscle on me you are gettin a pic of me in my cowboy boots while holding my guitar haha. Oh aint u lucky haha.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Morning all, just shown the wife what a wild night I had while she was sleeping, she has seen a new side to me, she never knew that I was so daring and wild, let's hope I rub off on her


----------



## dt36

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Was in two minds to go and watch a mod appreciation band tonight, but stayed in, at my age 51, there might not be many more chances to go out and enjoy myself


Should have gone and had a look Mate. Had a blow out in Cardiff last week at a charity gig "Mad Not Cancer" before flying back out for work on Sunday. Saw an awesome punk/ska band called The Evil Turkeys who also did a belting cover of My Generation.

Video link is a very tame version of them compared to Saturday night. Just after 3:10 tickles me "do it in welsh"...

The Evil Turkeys - - Too Much Pressure:


----------



## latblaster

dt36 said:


> Should have gone and had a look Mate. Had a blow out in Cardiff last week at a charity gig "Mad Not Cancer" before flying back out for work on Sunday. Saw an awesome punk/ska band called *The Evil Turkeys who also did a belting cover of My Generation*.


Bet that was great...love it when Daltry stammers on the word 'G'ggeneration'.

Is Punk coming around again, coz I saw a guy the other week with all the gear & haircut?


----------



## mrssalvatore

I didn't get up till 11:45 :0


----------



## hometrainer

latblaster said:


> Bet that was great...love it when Daltry stammers on the word 'G'ggeneration'.
> 
> Is Punk coming around again, coz I saw a guy the other week with all the gear & haircut?


I don't think its ever gone away TBH Rember it first time around when I was just 15


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> I didn't get up till 11:45 :0


How lazy lol  . I was raiding Asda at that time. Fighting the old biddies with trolleys. They say younger people have no manners.


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> How lazy lol  . I was raiding Asda at that time. Fighting the old biddies with trolleys. They say younger people have no manners.


Lol I'm allowed


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Bet that was great...love it when Daltry stammers on the word 'G'ggeneration'.
> 
> Is Punk coming around again, coz I saw a guy the other week with all the gear & haircut?


Why don't they all just f fade away  ?


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol I'm allowed


What to be lazy or have no manners in Asda lol


----------



## dt36

latblaster said:


> Bet that was great...love it when Daltry stammers on the word 'G'ggeneration'.
> 
> Is Punk coming around again, coz I saw a guy the other week with all the gear & haircut?


Suprised me how many youngster were there and really into the music. I think this is influenced by the Skater Punk scene and bands like Sum 41and Blink 182.

Belting night out though, but will be my last biggy now until December. Got tickets for Madness in Cardiff then, but to be honest I always prefer the pre-gig bands in the pub before the night show, as this always has a great atmosphere.


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> What to be lazy or have no manners in Asda lol


That I am allowed to stay in bed once every 3 months


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> That I am allowed to stay in bed once every 3 months


Lol why only once every three months?


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Suprised me how many youngster were there and really into the music. I think this is influenced by the Skater Punk scene and bands like Sum 41and Blink 182.
> 
> Belting night out though, but will be my last biggy now until December. Got tickets for Madness in Cardiff then, but to be honest I always prefer the pre-gig bands in the pub before the night show, as this always has a great atmosphere.


I'd like to see madness, I saw bad manners once but I wasn't impressed tbh. I've seen uk subs and I would of liked to see the sex pistols in their heyday


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> That I am allowed to* stay in bed* once every 3 months


With me...it'd be all the time! :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

dt36 said:


> Should have gone and had a look Mate. Had a blow out in Cardiff last week at a charity gig "Mad Not Cancer" before flying back out for work on Sunday. Saw an awesome punk/ska band called The Evil Turkeys who also did a belting cover of My Generation.
> 
> Video link is a very tame version of them compared to Saturday night. Just after 3:10 tickles me "do it in welsh"...
> 
> The Evil Turkeys - - Too Much Pressure:


Really enjoyed the video, they were very good, seemed like a great bunch of lads as well


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> I'd like to see madness, I saw bad manners once but I wasn't impressed tbh. I've seen uk subs and I would of liked to see the sex pistols in their heyday


Madness are OK, but The Specials are the band to see live. Electric from start to finish...


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Right when i get some muscle on me you are gettin a pic of me in my cowboy boots while holding my guitar haha. Oh aint u lucky haha.


I wait with baited breath  ...and u realise I have all these witnesses now u actually said that!


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Madness are OK, but The Specials are the band to see live. Electric from start to finish...


Whaooooo love the specials!!! I had the black and white skirt and top to match


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I wait with baited breath  ...and u realise I have all these witnesses now u actually said that!


I will, when I get a body I'm on the way to be proud of ill do it haha


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Madness are OK, but The Specials are the band to see live. Electric from start to finish...


They were suppose to be at camper jam (campervan meet) a few years back but canceled cuz it was just a huge mud pit


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I will, when I get a body I'm on the way to be proud of ill do it haha


Lol u say that right then u will find as we all do we are forever seeking that body and were never quite there so don't be saying not yet not yet excuses.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol u say that right then u will find as we all do we are forever seeking that body and were never quite there so don't be saying not yet not yet excuses.


I mean when I see a decent base I can work on. When I have a basic body with separated muscle groups then ill be happy and have something to work on. Then u will get a pm with my pic lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

harrison180 said:


> I mean when I see a decent base I can work on. When I have a basic body with separated muscle groups then ill be happy and have something to work on. Then u will get a pm with my pic lol


You better get a move on buddy, you do know we are in the 45+ thread, it's all down hill from here lol


----------



## gearchange

Ken Hutchinson said:


> You better get a move on buddy, you do know we are in the 45+ thread, it's all down hill from here lol


This is very true,it is a struggle to hold back the years.


----------



## harrison180

Ken Hutchinson said:


> You better get a move on buddy, you do know we are in the 45+ thread, it's all down hill from here lol


Lol shut up mate I already have a phobia of gettin old haha.


----------



## gearchange

harrison180 said:


> Lol shut up mate I already have a phobia of gettin old haha.


To late :tongue:


----------



## Mingster

dt36 said:


> Madness are OK, but The Specials are the band to see live. Electric from start to finish...





Skye666 said:


> Whaooooo love the specials!!! I had the black and white skirt and top to match


I remember seeing The Specials, Madness and The Selecter on the 1979 2-tone tour lol. I had long hair, a big beard and a bike jacket. Didn't go down that well IIRC


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> To late :tongue:


Lol I'm old in my mind mate but I'm dreading the day my body follows. When I do go old I hope I look like ronnie wood haha. I best up the alcohol intake then


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> I remember seeing The Specials, Madness and The Selecter on the 1979 2-tone tour lol. I had long hair, a big beard and a bike jacket. Didn't go down that well IIRC


Haha two tone ...u can't put something like this and then not show us a picture..the beard the beard any pics??


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Haha two tone ...u can't put something like this and then not show us a picture..the beard the beard any pics??


I've posted the pic of an 18 year old me a few times lol. Give me a minute...


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> You better get a move on buddy, you do know we are in the 45+ thread, it's all down hill from here lol


Oi speak for yourself ..it's an uphill struggle I'm not going down :nono:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lol I'm old in my mind mate but I'm dreading the day my body follows. When I do go old I hope I look like ronnie wood haha. I best up the alcohol intake then


The good thing is ur starting ur training young If u keep that up u won't look old at all.


----------



## Mingster

19 actually...1980.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> The good thing is ur starting ur training young If u keep that up u won't look old at all.


Lol what's stallones excuse then  . Most bodybuilders start in their teens. Arnie and Lou ferrigno were about my age in their first mr olympias. Stallone was 35 when he started for his films. I'm 24 now I just hope I look good in my late 20s onwards then ill start goin saggy haha


----------



## harrison180

Mingster said:


> 19 actually...1980.
> 
> View attachment 155947


We're you in the doors lol?


----------



## Mingster

harrison180 said:


> We're you in the doors lol?


I'm not quite that old


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> 19 actually...1980.
> 
> View attachment 155947


Lol love it!


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lol what's stallones excuse then  . Most bodybuilders start in their teens. Arnie and Lou ferrigno were about my age in their first mr olympias. Stallone was 35 when he started for his films. I'm 24 now I just hope I look good in my late 20s onwards then ill start goin saggy haha


Stallone would have been better off not having the same amount of surgery as his mum! Arnie looks good ...how old is arnie now? Saggy....official swear word in this thread don't use it again Harrison.


----------



## dt36

Mingster said:


> I remember seeing The Specials, Madness and The Selecter on the 1979 2-tone tour lol. I had long hair, a big beard and a bike jacket. Didn't go down that well IIRC


Still must have been good, even though you like heavier music.

I can remember begging my mother to let me go see The 2 Tone Tour in Cardiff Top Rank, but she point blank refused as I was too young to be hanging out with all the older Skinheads. Good job she didn't come and watch the football with me back then. :whistling:

Had to wait nearly 30 years to see them after that...


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Whaooooo love the specials!!! I had the black and white skirt and top to match


Gotta love the dogtooth skirt with a tailored Fred Perry and Monkey Boots on a girl. Not your everyday clobber nowadays, but still looks sharp when you see someone at a band wearing this. :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

I became a nanny at 9.45am this morning...yyayyyy!! But since then she's been rushed to another hospital with fluid on the lungs so hoping all goes ok  I'm sure she will be fine...but I'm a nanny..omg a nanny! Feeling blessed :thumbup1:


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> I became a nanny at 9.45am this morning...yyayyyy!! But since then she's been rushed to another hospital with fluid on the lungs so hoping all goes ok  I'm sure she will be fine...but I'm a nanny..omg a nanny! Feeling blessed :thumbup1:


Big congrats to you hope alls okay with the little one .i love being a grandad


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Stallone would have been better off not having the same amount of surgery as his mum! Arnie looks good ...how old is arnie now? Saggy....official swear word in this thread don't use it again Harrison.


He is 67. Haha saggy is a scary word I won't use it again  . Stallones mom looks awful, is she still alive?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I became a nanny at 9.45am this morning...yyayyyy!! But since then she's been rushed to another hospital with fluid on the lungs so hoping all goes ok  I'm sure she will be fine...but I'm a nanny..omg a nanny! Feeling blessed :thumbup1:


Congrats  I hope everyone is doing well  .


----------



## Skye666

Evening...alls well so far thanks through the woods.

How are we all this eve?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> He is 67. Haha saggy is a scary word I won't use it again  . Stallones mom looks awful, is she still alive?


Yh she still alive lol she looks scary though I mean I'm all for improvements but she's beyond.


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> I became a nanny at 9.45am this morning...yyayyyy!! But since then she's been rushed to another hospital with fluid on the lungs so hoping all goes ok  I'm sure she will be fine...but I'm a nanny..omg a nanny! Feeling blessed :thumbup1:


Congratulations to you, and health, hope and happiness to all concerned. X


----------



## Skye666

@latblaster...thank you :thumbup1: ...the chocolates were lovely but I'm dieting so il save them....


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Congratulations to you, and health, hope and happiness to all concerned. X


Cheers flubs very kind.

Hope ur ok girl don't see much of u these days are u busy getting hench


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> Evening...alls well so far thanks through the woods.
> 
> How are we all this eve?


bless 

now you can change ur name to @GrannySkye666 :laugh:


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> bless
> 
> now you can change ur name to @GrannySkye666 :laugh:


Watch it you or il change ya nappy and it won't be pleasant! I'm nanny actually but I now have an excuse to zap rude ppl over the head with my handbag ...and claim to be delusional


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Evening...alls well so far thanks through the woods.
> 
> How are we all this eve?


I'm nakered lol how are u?


----------



## sciatic

Skye666 said:


> I became a nanny at 9.45am this morning...yyayyyy!! But since then she's been rushed to another hospital with fluid on the lungs so hoping all goes ok  I'm sure she will be fine...but I'm a nanny..omg a nanny! Feeling blessed :thumbup1:


Congratulations! I sincerely hope all goes well and all concerned are in good health.


----------



## musclemate

Congratulations @Skye666 another child who is going to be spoilt rotten by their loving granny!


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Cheers [Redacted] very kind.
> 
> Hope ur ok girl don't see much of u these days are u busy getting hench


Quite the opposite. Just kicking along at the moment, dealing with stuff.....actually trying now to get smaller as my backs got too wide blah blah.....thinking about trying lighter weights more reps and some body weight stuff to try to torch some blub and lean out a bit.

Sounds good right? Pft....I've no clue...busy googling routines at the moment. Trouble is I like to lift heavy but I need to cut back a bit.....sorting routines was never my strong point. Lol


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> Congratulations @Skye666 another child who is going to be spoilt rotten by their loving granny!


Thank you....yep spoil em and hand them back best way.


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Quite the opposite. Just kicking along at the moment, dealing with stuff.....actually trying now to get smaller as my backs got too wide blah blah.....thinking about trying lighter weights more reps and some body weight stuff to try to torch some blub and lean out a bit.
> 
> Oh I see. I was reading the other day that the body weight stuff is going to become very popular ( I know it's old school as ppl have done this for years) but I think it means in terms of what are ppl are choosing now, I know what u mean though it's all trial and error trying to find what suits ur body the best and what u feel better with. Iv tried the heavier weights lighter weights etc I do prefer the lighter weights more reps I find it leans me out brilliantly I hate it AT&T he time as it burns like hell but end result always better for me.
> 
> Torch the blub u don't look like u have any tbh!! Are u saying when u go heavy u feel it makes u too big overall or are u just worried about ur back getting too wide( damn these guys will be crying into the lat pull down tomoz when they hear this lol)
> 
> Sounds good right? Pft....I've no clue...busy googling routines at the moment. Trouble is I like to lift heavy but I need to cut back a bit.....sorting routines was never my strong point. Lol


----------



## Skye666

@ flubs I don't know what happened with that quote I quoted ur quote and my own...god I'm crap with technology lol


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> @ [Redacted] I don't know what happened with that quote I quoted ur quote and my own...god I'm crap with technology lol


I got it though....yes, I've got too big, with fat on top....not such a good look. Working on it.


----------



## andyhuggins

Congrats @Skye666 Hope all is well now. :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Congrats @Skye666 Hope all is well now. :thumb:


Cheers andy....baby doing great may be allowed home tomoz seems to be feeding ok....frustrating because they are in Cyprus boooo...

I'm a year older today!!! Yayyyy but not even a sip of wine bad timing this diet lol how's u?


----------



## 39005

happy birthday @Skye666 :tongue:

.......you dont look a day over 25 

** now ive grovelled a bit can we please see the top half of your avatar :laugh:


----------



## latblaster

Happy Birthday Skye.... :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Happy birthday Skye


----------



## Skye666

aqualung said:


> happy birthday @Skye666 :tongue:
> 
> .......you dont look a day over 25
> 
> ** now ive grovelled a bit can we please see the top half of your avatar :laugh:


Hello mask face....which actually scares I me!! Lol

Erm no...there's a reason why only half the pic is on as an avatar ..but when I upload some pics over the Next few weeks as I try and tighten up il chuck it in too. But in he album...


----------



## Skye666

Thanks boys :thumbup1:

How are u guys today?


----------



## 39005

Skye666 said:


> Hello mask face....which actually scares I me!! Lol
> 
> Erm no...there's a reason why only half the pic is on as an avatar ..but when I upload some pics over the Next few weeks as I try and tighten up il chuck it in too. But in he album...


i fully understand re: the avatar :sad: , theres no reason to worry about the mask...unless you have been a very naughty girl :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

aqualung said:


> i fully understand re: the avatar :sad: , theres no reason to worry about the mask...unless you have been a very naughty girl :whistling:


As Marylyn Monroe said..' No one ever got famous for being good'


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Cheers andy....baby doing great may be allowed home tomoz seems to be feeding ok....frustrating because they are in Cyprus boooo...
> 
> I'm a year older today!!! Yayyyy but not even a sip of wine bad timing this diet lol how's u?


Glad to hear baby's fine  , happy birthday Skye


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Cheers andy....baby doing great may be allowed home tomoz seems to be feeding ok....frustrating because they are in Cyprus boooo...
> 
> I'm a year older today!!! Yayyyy but not even a sip of wine bad timing this diet lol how's u?


Happy Birthday kid...... have a great time.... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Happy Birthday for yesterday @Skye666 :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Happy birthday @Skye666 xxx


----------



## Greshie

Belated birthday wishes @Skye666 xx


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening fellow 45+er's


----------



## saxondale

Birthday? Where's the cake?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening fellow 45+er's


Evening mate how u doin?


----------



## musclemate

Evening all. Everyone had a great Friday evening training session?


----------



## Skye666

Evening all...

Thanks Greshie!

@saxondale oh even if there was cake I wouldn't share with u...ur a meanie

How is everyone


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Evening all...
> 
> Thanks Greshie!
> 
> @saxondale oh even if there was cake I wouldn't share with u...ur a meanie
> 
> How is everyone


I'm good how are you? How's your day been?


----------



## andyhuggins

I am good thanks guys. Let the WEEKEND BEGIN :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

Whose doing what the weekend?

I got work tomoz and hoping to get down the gym and a car show on Sunday but not showing my car


----------



## andyhuggins

Which car show mate?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Which car show mate?


Its at shrugbrough mate. By Stafford if your not from the midlands. Its fully booked so should be a good un


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:



> I'm good how are you? How's your day been?


Good ta...are u a beast yet?


----------



## saxondale

Work tomorrow (moving cables from the facade to hid them on a grade 2 listed building for planning enforcment (good gig, mega money for job) then 5K race Sunday.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Good ta...are u a beast yet?


Haha yeah I added 5 stone of muscle and my body fat lowered to 1% overnight  .


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Its at shrugbrough mate. By Stafford if your not from the midlands. Its fully booked so should be a good un


Not from those parts mate. But if it's fully booked should be a good show. Enjoy.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Not from those parts mate. But if it's fully booked should be a good show. Enjoy.


For 8 quid each to get in it best be mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> For 8 quid each to get in it best be mate.


£8 is not bad to be honest mate. Take it is a classic show mate?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> £8 is not bad to be honest mate. Take it is a classic show mate?


8 quid each is bloody robbery mate. Most are half that price. Yeah mate but apparently vauxhall vectras and 09 plate focuses get in to show these days. I can see them in the carpark


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> 8 quid each is bloody robbery mate. Most are half that price. Yeah mate but apparently vauxhall vectras and 09 plate focuses get in to show these days. I can see them in the carpark


That is sooooo cheap mate. Now that is taking the p*ss tbh mate.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> That is sooooo cheap mate. Now that is taking the p*ss tbh mate.


Its like goin to a bodybuilding comp to see a fat guy lol, I can go maccies and see those for free


----------



## andyhuggins

How the hell "classic cars" wtf?


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> How the hell "classic cars" wt*f*?


Andrew!!! Do not swear! :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Andrew!!! Do not swear! :lol:


I apologise ladies and gents. Thanks for pointing that out @latblaster


----------



## harrison180

Hola everyone. How's your weekend going?

Bought some records today and trying to educate her in good old music  . Ok most of these were made before most on here were born but there classics  .

Anyone else collect vinyl or got a good collection from when you bought them?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Hola everyone. How's your weekend going?
> 
> Bought some records today and trying to educate her in good old music  . Ok most of these were made before most on here were born but there classics  .
> 
> Anyone else collect vinyl or got a good collection from when you bought them?


What music did u buy?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> What music did u buy?


Dean Martin, ultravox and a glam rock record  .

My mrs just ain't appreciating good singers lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening guys, hope you had a good one?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Dean Martin, ultravox and a glam rock record  .
> 
> My mrs just ain't appreciating good singers lol.


Ultravox are excellent ..don't know the others.. Iv got stacks of records from Motown, soul, house funk...and of course a decent set of 12/10s


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Evening guys, hope you had a good one?


lazy ... very lazy! :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> lazy ... very lazy! :thumb:


Hope you enjoyed it @Greshie ?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you enjoyed it @Greshie ?


oh yes ... workout, washing (well the machine did the washing, I just hung it out to dry :laugh: ) some light weeding in the garden, then sat in the summerhouse doing the Telegraph crossword and wondering whether I should deplete my savings now and get a conservatory added rather than waiting another three years until I'm err 60 and have more funds maturing


----------



## andyhuggins

If it was me mate, I would go for it now.


----------



## latblaster

Do it Greshie...then all the "45's" can come & stay!! :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Ultravox are excellent ..don't know the others.. Iv got stacks of records from Motown, soul, house funk...and of course a decent set of 12/10s


You have gotta know dean martin? Records are brilliant, the crackles and hisses when you start it and the fact im to lazy to change song so listen to it all the way through and enjoy songs unlike cds where u can skip so easy.


----------



## andyhuggins

Love the sound of records mate. Just don't get that with cd's.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Love the sound of records mate. Just don't get that with cd's.


I also like the fact you have something, ok all the ones I buy are old now obviously but its an item with info about the music on it etc and a sleeve. not just a download and all you get is a song job done. You can't collect downloads.

Do you remember the first record you bought?


----------



## latblaster

Unless you pay vast amounts for a CD system, maybe 10/15k, then Vinyl is better.

Valve Amps are superior because the amplify everything across the audio spectrum.

Listen to a Quad ....I bet Greshies got one, as he's a discerning gentelman.


----------



## andyhuggins

I think it was Cozy Powell and dance with the Devil but I may be wrong. What about you?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I think it was Cozy Powell and dance with the Devil but I may be wrong. What about you?


Well first record I bought was a status quo one but obviously not new lol. I remember my dad taking me to a cd shop when I was four or five to buy the mr blobby single  . I remember the shop and giving the bloke the money lol.

I have all my mom and dads records but they were New Romantics so not a lot of rock ones. I'm adding to it tho


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Its like goin to a bodybuilding comp to see a fat guy lol, I can go maccies and see those for free


Haha, got to love the Corsa Crew by Maccy Ds. Had to go to the phone shop next to it last month when I was home, so me and the daughter went in the Escort. Anyway, when we came out they were doing little wheel spins by holding their handbrakes on with one or two of them getting a half decent smoker going.

My daughter looked at me with a big cheesy grin on her face and said "I won't tell Mam if you won't". Big cheesy grin back, pump on the brake, line lock on...

4 carbs on open trumpets with a single box exhaust sure drops a few jaws

I know it was a touch irresponsible of me, but my daughter who's 20 and should know better just eggs me on...


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Haha, got to love the Corsa Crew by Maccy Ds. Had to go to the phone shop next to it last month when I was home, so me and the daughter went in the Escort. Anyway, when we came out they were doing little wheel spins by holding their handbrakes on with one or two of them getting a half decent smoker going.
> 
> My daughter looked at me with a big cheesy grin on her face and said "I won't tell Mam if you won't". Big cheesy grin back, pump on the brake, line lock on...
> 
> 4 carbs on open trumpets with a single box exhaust sure drops a few jaws
> 
> I know it was a touch irresponsible of me, but my daughter who's 20 and should know better just eggs me on...


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Dean Martin, ultravox and a glam rock record  .
> 
> My mrs just ain't appreciating good singers lol.


Have a listen to Dean Martin "Lil ol wine drinker". Classic.

Think my first vinyl purchase was Too Much Too Young. Came out of the swimming baths on a Saturday morning and spent my dinner money and bus fare on it. Took about 2 hours then to walk home, starving. :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Haha, got to love the Corsa Crew by Maccy Ds. Had to go to the phone shop next to it last month when I was home, so me and the daughter went in the Escort. Anyway, when we came out they were doing little wheel spins by holding their handbrakes on with one or two of them getting a half decent smoker going.
> 
> My daughter looked at me with a big cheesy grin on her face and said "I won't tell Mam if you won't". Big cheesy grin back, pump on the brake, line lock on...
> 
> 4 carbs on open trumpets with a single box exhaust sure drops a few jaws
> 
> I know it was a touch irresponsible of me, but my daughter who's 20 and should know better just eggs me on...


My capri can still put the Chavs in their places. I'd love a mk1 or 2 escort but I ain't got that sort of cash lol. As an owner of an escort you its your responsibility to show the young uns what a real car is


----------



## andyhuggins

I would love to own an RS2000 :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Have a listen to Dean Martin "Lil ol wine drinker". Classic.
> 
> Think my first vinyl purchase was Too Much Too Young. Came out of the swimming baths on a Saturday morning and spent my dinner money and bus fare on it. Took about 2 hours then to walk home, starving. :thumb:


One of my faves mate, also birds and the bees that's just a classic. Watch Freddie Starr doing an impression of dean martin its quite funny if you like silly comedy.

That would of been in 1980 wouldn't it mate? Well worth the two hour walk tho


----------



## andyhuggins

The Specials did one of the best gigs I have been to tbh.


----------



## dt36

Get an Anti Tramp kit on the Capri's back Axle mate and it will give you some serious fun. Had 3 Capri's over the years. 2.0s, 3.0s and a 2.8i. Loved them.

If I had more garage space I would consider another, definitely. Got the starting remnants of a Mk1 Escort project which was supposed to have been started this year, but job move put that on the back boiler.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Get an Anti Tramp kit on the Capri's back Axle mate and it will give you some serious fun. Had 3 Capri's over the years. 2.0s, 3.0s and a 2.8i. Loved them.
> 
> If I had more garage space I would consider another, definitely. Got the starting remnants of a Mk1 Escort project which was supposed to have been started this year, but job move put that on the back boiler.


I have a 2.0s mate. Get it restored mate then auction it off, some big money in escorts


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> I would love to own an RS2000 :thumbup1:


They are good fun Andy. Not fast by today's standards, but it's just the smiles per gallon you get out of them.

Me and the Missus went for a spin on a Sunday to a country pub in Crickhowell a few weeks back and most of the blokes there came over chatting about how they loved them. I think it's just the fact that we all had some variant of them over the years, along with Capris and Cortinas that brings back a few memories. 

Took a pic of it too on the way home as the sun was out.


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> I have a 2.0s mate. Get it restored mate then auction it off, some big money in escorts


2.0s was a good car in its day. Did you get it painted or wrapped eventually?


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> They are good fun Andy. Not fast by today's standards, but it's just the smiles per gallon you get out of them.
> 
> Me and the Missus went for a spin on a Sunday to a country pub in Crickhowell a few weeks back and most of the blokes there came over chatting about how they loved them. I think it's just the fact that we all had some variant of them over the years, along with Capris and Cortinas that brings back a few memories.
> 
> Took a pic of it too on the way home as the sun was out.
> 
> View attachment 156283


OMG you lucky son of a b***h. JEALOUS


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> 2.0s was a good car in its day. Did you get it painted or wrapped eventually?


Nah mate funds were low and the bloke doing it was fvcking me about to much. Still going for it eventually tho.

I'm looking for a nice old 20s or 30s ford to turn into a hot rod


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> They are good fun Andy. Not fast by today's standards, but it's just the smiles per gallon you get out of them.
> 
> Me and the Missus went for a spin on a Sunday to a country pub in Crickhowell a few weeks back and most of the blokes there came over chatting about how they loved them. I think it's just the fact that we all had some variant of them over the years, along with Capris and Cortinas that brings back a few memories.
> 
> Took a pic of it too on the way home as the sun was out.
> 
> View attachment 156283


Window down, music loud, 80s sun glasses on getting attention from female drivers. I love the classic car scene lol


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Nah mate funds were low and the bloke doing it was fvcking me about to much. Still going for it eventually tho.
> 
> I'm looking for a nice old 20s or 30s ford to turn into a hot rod


Look at a non runner maybe with a good shell. Then just pull the engine and get something in there that growls.

There's a few about and not too steep either...


----------



## Skye666

Morning..

Damn weather peering down and yesterday I put weed killer down does his meant won't work now  if so I want my money back!!!

Rubbish day..weather crap, no child care so no gym today...hormone dysfunction added to the mix...shall I leave now lol

Mehhhhhhh rain!


----------



## harrison180

Mornin all.

Rain stops play for the car show today. All those rear wheel drive cars in mud it will be a destruction derby lol


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Morning..
> 
> Damn weather peering down and yesterday I put weed killer down does his meant won't work now  if so I want my money back!!!
> 
> Rubbish day..weather crap, no child care so no gym today...hormone dysfunction added to the mix...shall I leave now lol
> 
> Mehhhhhhh rain!


Maybe if it soaked in enough to start working before the rain it could be ok? Might tell you on the tub if you still have it.

Take the kid to the gym lol start her early .


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening fellow ironworkers.


----------



## latblaster

Young man, good evening.


----------



## andyhuggins

How goes it @latblaster?


----------



## latblaster

Ok thanks andy....looking after my mum atm. She's going downhill since dad died last winter.

Managing to train 4 times a week though...& gaze at the young ladies bums on the treadmill. :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

Evening all  . Good day I hope?


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Ok thanks andy....looking after my mum atm. She's going downhill since dad died last winter.
> 
> Managing to train 4 times a week though...& gaze at the young ladies bums on the treadmill. :thumb:


I am glad you are looking after her as you only get one mum. I know it is hard too. 4x per week and bums not bad then.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Evening all  . Good day I hope?


Yeah not bad thanks mate, and you?


----------



## raptordog

Evening boys and girls.....


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah not bad thanks mate, and you?


Was ok until I went to get the van loaded for tomoz. Playing up like a hormonal teen lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Evening boys and girls.....


Hey mate long time no chat. How goes it?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Was ok until I went to get the van loaded for tomoz. Playing up like a hormonal teen lol.


Just give it a good talking too LOL


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate long time no chat. How goes it?


Hi Andy...hows it going mate...hope you and the family are all doing well... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Hi Andy...hows it going mate...hope you and the family are all doing well... :thumb:


Yeah things are not to bad mate. How are you and yours doing?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah things are not to bad mate. How are you and yours doing?


Am fine mate...had a great time on holiday with the gf and it was my birthday on saturday so

went for a nice meal. Another candle on the cake but I have given up counting now lol....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Am fine mate...had a great time on holiday with the gf and it was my birthday on saturday so
> 
> went for a nice meal. Another candle on the cake but I have given up counting now lol....


Nice to hear mate. HAPPY BIRTHDAY mate :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Nice to hear mate. HAPPY BIRTHDAY mate :thumb:


Cheers buddy.... :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> Ok thanks andy....looking after my mum atm. She's going downhill since dad died last winter.
> 
> Managing to train 4 times a week though...& gaze at the young ladies bums on the treadmill. :thumb:


That's awful. Do you want me to make her a keylime pie @Skye666 loves em. Dontcha hunnie  .

I'm suprised the ladies on the treadmills have any bums.

All the ones in my gym are cardio bunnies and I have more muscle on one bloody leg!!! 

Sending hugs to your mum.

Sing her the sunshine song.


----------



## mrssalvatore

raptordog said:


> Am fine mate...had a great time on holiday with the gf and it was my birthday on saturday so
> 
> went for a nice meal. Another candle on the cake but I have given up counting now lol....


Happy birffday xx


----------



## raptordog

mrssalvatore said:


> Happy birffday xx


Thanks for the birthday wishes.... 

Any chance of one of those special keylime pies next year, don't try fitting all the candles on it though

would have to be as big as a dustbin lid lol.....


----------



## mrssalvatore

raptordog said:


> Thanks for the birthday wishes....
> 
> Any chance of one of those special keylime pies next year, don't try fitting all the candles on it though
> 
> would have to be as big as a dustbin lid lol.....


Of course  . They're very yummy. Even if I do say so myself


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Of course  . They're very yummy. Even if I do say so myself


Can I have 1 please asap?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Can I have 1 please asap?


I suppose so  x


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> I suppose so  x


So how are we going to do this?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Can I have 1 please asap?


Andy.....stop pushing in......its not your birthday yet...... :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> So how are we going to do this?


If I send it in the post it's gonna smash and possible go off!? Unless I freeze it and send it. Then it may taste different.

So I dunno.


----------



## andyhuggins

This may sound weird but where do you live?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> This may sound weird but where do you live?


Chesterfield.


----------



## andyhuggins

So how ever much I would love it to happen it wont tbh. But I cant stop dreaming.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> So how ever much I would love it to happen it wont tbh. But I cant stop dreaming.


I suppose there will be away to do it. uts on thinking cap:


----------



## mrssalvatore

On the up side the kittens playing peak a boo


----------



## raptordog

mrssalvatore said:


> Chesterfield.


Mine should be gtg then..... about 28 miles away..... :bounce:


----------



## mrssalvatore

raptordog said:


> Mine should be gtg then..... about 28 miles away..... :bounce:


In which direction??


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> I suppose there will be away to do it. uts on thinking cap:


I ****ing wish. Love klp NOM NOM NOM


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> On the up side the kittens playing peak a boo


So cute.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> So cute.


This ones better


----------



## raptordog

mrssalvatore said:


> In which direction??


up hill to junction 36.....


----------



## mrssalvatore

raptordog said:


> up hill to junction 36.....


Isn't that Doncaster way?


----------



## raptordog

mrssalvatore said:


> This ones better


Now that is cute..... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> This ones better


Just like our catXXX


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> If I send it in the post it's gonna smash and possible go off!? Unless I freeze it and send it. Then it may taste different.
> 
> So I dunno.


I will come and collect and see your cute cat?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Just like our catXXX


We called him gingy like the giant gingerbread man of shrek. Only to be re named meep as he can't meow yet. He does a sort of sound crossed between a meep and a bleet. It's funny as hell


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> I will come and collect and see your cute cat?


Lol go on then.  .


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> We called him gingy like the giant gingerbread man of shrek. Only to be re named meep as he can't meow yet. He does a sort of sound crossed between a meep and a bleet. It's funny as hell


OMG our ginger cat just meeps too at birds. he gets so aggressive too.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol go on then.  .


Right I will talk to the mrs and see when her next weekend off is and be up to collect and meet?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> OMG our ginger cat just meeps too at birds. he gets so aggressive too.


Bless. Mines only 7 week old. He's not seen a bird yet...

The other cat loves him to bits tho.


----------



## raptordog

mrssalvatore said:


> Isn't that Doncaster way?


No ... a few more junctions up...its the Sheffield/ Barnsley junction.


----------



## andyhuggins

OMG a long haired one


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> OMG a long haired one


Yup proper ball of fluff.


----------



## mrssalvatore

raptordog said:


> No ... a few more junctions up...its the Sheffield/ Barnsley junction.


Ahhh not far off then. I'm just of the new 29a junction.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Yup proper ball of fluff.


The mrs and girls are real suckers for the balls of fluff as so am I. X


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> The mrs and girls are real suckers for the balls of fluff as so am I. X


Me too  xx

Although I need to train him not to climb me. I am not a climbing post. I have holes all the way up my legs!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah they can be a real handful at that age. how cute are they when they are asleep?


----------



## raptordog

mrssalvatore said:


> Ahhh not far off then. I'm just of the new 29a junction.


Pass that regular....go to J26 to a place called ilkeston...train dogs there for police and security services....


----------



## mrssalvatore

raptordog said:


> Pass that regular....go to J26 to a place called ilkeston...train dogs there for police and security services....


Yeah I think I know where you mean! I think. I'm not very good with the M1 lol it's after the East Midlands shopping centre isn't it?


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Pass that regular....go to J26 to a place called ilkeston...train dogs there for police and security services....


Interesting mate?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah they can be a real handful at that age. how cute are they when they are asleep?


To cute


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> To cute


NOOOOO THAT IS TOOOOOOOO CUTE.


----------



## saxondale

mrssalvatore said:


> Ahhh not far off then. I'm just of the new 29a junction.


Really? I can see your house from mine, no perv.


----------



## latblaster

saxondale said:


> Really? I can see your house from mine, no perv.


----------



## mrssalvatore

saxondale said:


> Really? I can see your house from mine, no perv.


Yup really really.


----------



## hometrainer

I can see someone getting a parking ticket across the road,there going to be a Happy bunny later


----------



## mrssalvatore

hometrainer said:


> I can see someone getting a parking ticket across the road,there going to be a Happy bunny later


Oh dear


----------



## harrison180

hometrainer said:


> I can see someone getting a parking ticket across the road,there going to be a Happy bunny later


Scum bags lol.

In london they have to issue atleast ten a day. Some are ok tho and let me do my job but others are [email protected]


----------



## Skye666

Evening...

Mrs S ...u are not funny!!! Pie chat fail.

U lot live so far shame we not all local ish we could have a cheeky meet ....but not saxondale we would argue 

@Raptoredog happy belated hope u had a good one :thumbup1:

@latblaster poor mam hope she's ok...

Managed to get some training in the garden and up the hill today...I sure was knackered cramming it in to hour and half ...get a session in gym tomoz as have child care ..and fri whooooo lucky me then she starts nursery mon so il be back 4 days and 2 days outside got some making up to do in 11 weeks...have a fat ass to shrink lol


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> Evening...
> 
> Mrs S ...u are not funny!!! Pie chat fail.
> 
> U lot live so far shame we not all local ish we could have a cheeky meet ....but not saxondale we would argue
> 
> @Raptoredog happy belated hope u had a good one :thumbup1:
> 
> @latblaster poor mam hope she's ok...
> 
> Managed to get some training in the garden and up the hill today...I sure was knackered cramming it in to hour and half ...get a session in gym tomoz as have child care ..and fri whooooo lucky me then she starts nursery mon so il be back 4 days and 2 days outside got some making up to do in 11 weeks...have a fat ass to shrink lol


You know we wouldnt.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Evening...
> 
> Mrs S ...u are not funny!!! Pie chat fail.
> 
> U lot live so far shame we not all local ish we could have a cheeky meet ....but not saxondale we would argue
> 
> @Raptoredog happy belated hope u had a good one :thumbup1:
> 
> @latblaster poor mam hope she's ok...
> 
> Managed to get some training in the garden and up the hill today...I sure was knackered cramming it in to hour and half ...get a session in gym tomoz as have child care ..and fri whooooo lucky me then she starts nursery mon so il be back 4 days and 2 days outside got some making up to do in 11 weeks...have a fat ass to shrink lol


Sorry Skye. My bad!! Whips at the ready. I'll take it like a ....oh....errrr. What's the term? Pmsl!!!

You don't have a fat ****!!!


----------



## mrssalvatore

saxondale said:


> You know we wouldnt.


So where abouts are you then?


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> You know we wouldnt.


Oh wait that's true we wouldn't...u would lol


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Sorry Skye. My bad!! Whips at the ready. I'll take it like a ....oh....errrr. What's the term? Pmsl!!!
> 
> You don't have a fat ****!!!


Take it like a good girl is the term :clap:

Well actually I do at the mo...ok. to fat just shapeless


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Take it like a good girl is the term :clap:
> 
> Well actually I do at the mo...ok. to fat just shapeless


Well I don't believe ya!!! So NER.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Well I don't believe ya!!! So NER.


Shall I prove it nerrrrrrr?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Shall I prove it nerrrrrrr?


Dare ya!!!


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Dare ya!!!


Haha ok


----------



## saxondale

mrssalvatore said:


> So where abouts are you then?


S21


----------



## mrssalvatore

saxondale said:


> S21


Errrrrr oh I know where that is


----------



## saxondale

Marsh lane


----------



## mrssalvatore

saxondale said:


> Marsh lane


Just up the road then


----------



## latblaster

Is there some Cross - Pollinisation about to occur?


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> Is there some Cross - Pollenisation about to occur?


No wrong season.


----------



## latblaster

That leaves Reason or Lifetime.


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> That leaves Reason or Lifetime.


Lifetime.


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> Lifetime.


I'd double 'like' you for that if I could.


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> I'd double 'like' you for that if I could.


Lol.

I like doubles


----------



## mrssalvatore

Where did everyone go?


----------



## saxondale

I`ve been to work - Triumphworld on Whitt moor to a fault!


----------



## mrssalvatore

saxondale said:


> I`ve been to work - Triumphworld on Whitt moor to a fault!


I hate that round about with a passion.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Morning oldies, legs today for me, if my lower back holds out that is, oh and TQ3 for me


----------



## saxondale

mrssalvatore said:


> I hate that round about with a passion.


you`ll be in the wrong lane. everyone always is.


----------



## hometrainer

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Morning oldies, legs today for me, if my lower back holds out that is, oh and TQ3 for me


Legs day for me also


----------



## dt36

Bums & Tums for me lovies 

Might just go for a manly leg session though too...


----------



## biglbs

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Morning oldies, legs today for me, if my lower back holds out that is, oh and TQ3 for me


I hurt all over from 'Dwarf tossing' at our campsite.....

and squats at Ministry of Muscle kent.......where 180k decided to jump of rack too soon and run down my back--quickly followed by the other side of the bar i 'ejected' in a spilt second,,,,,result=one torn inner quad,halfway only so it will heal ok....in my gym there are hooks you have to lift over so i have a habbit of rolling it back onto them then adjusting before lift....if you try that on MoM POWER racks it will end in tears as there are now lips/tabs,just a straight run off..........:w00t:BOOM


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> I hurt all over from 'Dwarf tossing' at our campsite.....
> 
> and squats at Ministry of Muscle kent.......where 180k decided to jump of rack too soon and run down my back--quickly followed by the other side of the bar i 'ejected' in a spilt second,,,,,result=one torn inner quad,halfway only so it will heal ok....in my gym there are hooks you have to lift over so i have a habbit of rolling it back onto them then adjusting before lift....if you try that on MoM POWER racks it will end in tears as there are now lips/tabs,just a straight run off..........:w00t:BOOM


Ice it now and tomorrow while it's still fresh, mate.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

biglbs said:


> I hurt all over from 'Dwarf tossing' at our campsite.....
> 
> and squats at Ministry of Muscle kent.......where 180k decided to jump of rack too soon and run down my back--quickly followed by the other side of the bar i 'ejected' in a spilt second,,,,,result=one torn inner quad,halfway only so it will heal ok....in my gym there are hooks you have to lift over so i have a habbit of rolling it back onto them then adjusting before lift....if you try that on MoM POWER racks it will end in tears as there are now lips/tabs,just a straight run off..........:w00t:BOOM


That sounds bad mate, the Dwarf tossing that is, i bet your forearms are pumped to fcuk lol, but on a serious note, hopefully you got away with it being really bad as dt36 says ice it and rest it up for a few days, and see how you go, I did hack squats today instead of squats because my lower back has been niggling me, and went really deep bottoming out on the hack squats, getting a nice deep stretch on the quads, and blow me, i think i might of done a bit of damage to my left quad, us old farts never learn.


----------



## harrison180

Evening everyone how we all doing?

Had a hard day at work but straight down the gym for a good workout. Really feel like progress is being made.

Another early night early start for me tomoz


----------



## Skye666

Evening ..legs for me today wasn't motivated at all....I think iv lost my mojo 

@biglbs ouchhhhhh hope it's ok ..

Are any of u lot going to the kent classics on the 24 th? Just wondering but guessing not coz it's gravesend but far for u lot in the back of beyond lol


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Evening ..legs for me today wasn't motivated at all....I think iv lost my mojo
> 
> @biglbs ouchhhhhh hope it's ok ..
> 
> Are any of u lot going to the kent classics on the 24 th? Just wondering but guessing not coz it's gravesend but far for u lot in the back of beyond lol


Haven't been since I competed there


----------



## harrison180

i really want to go see a bodybuilding comp but theres not many by me. get a couple in birmingham and that area but thats it. dont fancy going on my own tho lol


----------



## hometrainer

I will go if somebody i know is competing .but i prefer strongman comps these days


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Evening ..legs for me today wasn't motivated at all....I think iv lost my mojo
> 
> @biglbs ouchhhhhh hope it's ok ..
> 
> Are any of u lot going to the kent classics on the 24 th? Just wondering but guessing not coz it's gravesend but far for u lot in the back of beyond lol


Do you live that way buddy,every weekend we go to caravan at thriftwood near brands hatch!


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Do you live that way buddy,every weekend we go to caravan at thriftwood near brands hatch!


Yh I'm in kent...I'm more margate end.....ohhhh what kinda caravan u got I love the caravaning life :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> i really want to go see a bodybuilding comp but theres not many by me. get a couple in birmingham and that area but thats it. dont fancy going on my own tho lol


Just go on ya own u will meet loads of people..it's a friendly kinda thing...


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Yh I'm in kent...I'm more margate end.....ohhhh what kinda caravan u got I love the caravaning life :thumbup1:


Have you moved recently Skye, I always thought you were somewhere oop norf?


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Yh I'm in kent...I'm more margate end.....ohhhh what kinda caravan u got I love the caravaning life :thumbup1:


Well i ain't a pikey ...pmsl

It is a tourer,23ft with full awning set up for year...TV/3 piece set/carpet/heating/lighting etc...we love it!


----------



## dt36

She wants the Hector-2 roof lights, uh... the stylish ash-framed furniture and the scatter cushions with the matching shag pile covering.

Right. And she's terrible partial to the periwinkle blue, boys. Have I made myself clear, boys? :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> Have you moved recently Skye, I always thought you were somewhere oop norf?


That ain't a northern accent. Lol. That's just bad grammar.


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> That ain't a northern accent. Lol. That's just ba d grammar.


Am I given to understand by your comment, that you are of the Northern persuasion?


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> Am I given to understand by your comment, that you are of the Northern persuasion?


Partially. I'm kinda smack bang in the middle.


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> Partially. I'm kinda smack bang in the middle.


Brummy then. :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> Brummy then. :lol:


No higher. Much higher.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Just there


----------



## latblaster

* Starts car...drives oop norf*


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> * Starts car...drives oop norf*


No no no. Bad pronunciation.


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> No no no. Bad pronunciation.


You sound terribly strict. :drool:

:lol:


----------



## hometrainer

morning all bit bored at work just eaten my last meal for today Thursdays drag at work sometimes


----------



## mrssalvatore

hometrainer said:


> morning all bit bored at work just eaten my last meal for today Thursdays drag at work sometimes


Morning.


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> Morning.


You're up early.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

mrssalvatore said:


> Just there


Not to far from where I grew up, sunny Salford, now living in Devon, where I must admit we have slightly better weather


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Well thank you old Father Time, joints are starting to ache now almost every day, oh well upwards and onwards as they say


----------



## hometrainer

Ba k at work nice and early and back day at the gym


----------



## musclemate

Morning chaps


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> You're up early.


Too early :-/


----------



## dt36

mrssalvatore said:


> Too early :-/


Pigs tail...


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening "seniors"  :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Hey


----------



## andyhuggins

EY UPPP  @Northern Lass How's it going?


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> EY UPPP  @Northern Lass How's it going?


Very Yorkshire of you lol

Going good thanks apart from being ill this week all is good  and you ?


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Very Yorkshire of you lol
> 
> Going good thanks apart from being ill this week all is good  and you ?


I thought I would try the language out :lol:

Hope you are better now and it wasn't too serious?

I am pretty good thanks


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> I thought I would try the language out :lol:
> 
> Hope you are better now and it wasn't too serious?
> 
> I am pretty good thanks


Nah then andy. If thaa can't talk like us does shut thee cob!!

Not srs  . Xx


----------



## andyhuggins

Nah then hen, Get back too urs port an lemon in the snug LOL


----------



## latblaster

So why were you up so early this morning, my duck..racing the whippets? :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Nah then hen, Get back too urs port an lemon in the snug LOL


Hahaha


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> So why were you up so early this morning, my duck..racing the whippets? :lol:


If only it was something that good.  backs playing up again. Up for new pain killers


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Hahaha


You know u want to be in there really LOL


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> If only it was something that good.  backs playing up again. Up for new pain killers


OMG more PK hun. You must get so ****ed off tbh?


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> If only it was something that good.  backs playing up again. Up for new pain killers


Pain is so miserable, I know. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> OMG more PK hun. You must get so ****ed off tbh?





latblaster said:


> Pain is so miserable, I know. Sorry to hear that.


Yeah gone from 40 a day to 46 now.

Roll of September when they operate again. ;-/


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> Yeah gone from *40 a day to 46 *now.
> 
> Roll of September when they operate again. ;-/


What do you mean?


----------



## andyhuggins

Whats the op mrs if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> What do you mean?


46 tablets (pain killers a day)


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> Whats the op mrs if you don't mind me asking?


How many painkillers omg mrs (((hugs)))


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Whats the op mrs if you don't mind me asking?


They're putting a small round ball in the bottom of my back full of slow release morphine and steroids. To see if they can keep the pain down to a sensible level untill they decide to do the big operation again (should know wed after I've seen the surgeon.)


----------



## andyhuggins

Things are out of sync. I will let them settle 1st.


----------



## hometrainer

I'll not moan about having a sore back after training again


----------



## mrssalvatore

hometrainer said:


> I'll not moan about having a sore back after training again


Hey don't worry about it every ones needs a good Moan lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Things are out of sync. I will let them settle 1st.


What's out of sync?


----------



## andyhuggins

@mrssalvatore Hope you didn't think I was being rude?

@hometrainer how is the business going mate?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> @mrssalvatore Hope you didn't think I was being rude?
> 
> @hometrainer how is the business going mate?


No I replied. It's 4 posts up. Or something. About the op.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> What's out of sync?


My quotes if I am honest. See above hun


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> My quotes if I am honest. See above hun


Not a clue.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> No I replied. It's 4 posts up. Or something. About the op.


Think I am back in sync now hun. Never knew you where in so much pain.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Think I am back in sync now hun. Never knew you where in so much pain.


Yeah. It's all good. There are worst things happening.


----------



## hometrainer

mrssalvatore said:


> Hey don't worry about it every ones needs a good Moan lol.


i guess but you never know what other people are going through


----------



## mrssalvatore

hometrainer said:


> i guess but you never know what other people are going through


You can't go through life worried about what you're saying all the time in case you offend anyone.

You'd never speak!!


----------



## Skye666

Evening all


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Yeah. It's all good. There are worst things happening.


I hope that it all goes well for you tbh. When I here these sort of things it put things into perspective tbh.X


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Evening all


Evening mrs. How's things.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening @Skye666


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> You can't go through life worried about what you're saying all the time in case you offend anyone.
> 
> You'd never speak!!


Unless ur talking of that cream pie language...it's offensive


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Unless ur talking of that *cream pie language*...it's offensive


No idea what this is...don't tell me if it's too bad.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> @mrssalvatore Hope you didn't think I was being rude?
> 
> @hometrainer how is the business going mate?


Hi Andy things are good this end although one of the other clubs in town reopens next weekend after a massive refit so i would imagine i'm going to be a bit q for a couple of weekends .have decided to put plans for renting from the owner on hold or i might just possibly take the bar over until the dust settles with the new place opening.other than that all seems good in general

.

how are you doing ?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Hi Andy things are good this end although one of the other clubs in town reopens next weekend after a massive refit so i would imagine i'm going to be a bit q for a couple of weekends .have decided to put plans for renting from the owner on hold or i might just possibly take the bar over until the dust settles with the new place opening.other than that all seems good in general
> 
> .
> 
> how are you doing ?


Sounds like a good plan tbh mate. Keep your options open.

I am doing good thanks mate.


----------



## Skye666

Hi Andy is all well


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> No idea what this is...don't tell me if it's too bad.


Hahahaha...oh god ..I sooooo didn't mean tht I meant the key lime pie and it auto spelt cream ...SERIOUSLY!!


----------



## T100

Skye666 said:


> Hahahaha...oh god ..I sooooo didn't mean tht I meant the key lime pie and it auto spelt cream ...SERIOUSLY!!


Yeah yeah, someones got another page open on their desktop and getting the 2 confused, in Glasgow your known purely as, a dirty haha


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Evening mrs. How's things.


Good ta....hope ur not in too much pain


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hi Andy is all well


Yeah good thanks @Skye666 How is the diet going?


----------



## Skye666

T100 said:


> Yeah yeah, someones got another page open on their desktop and getting the 2 confused, in Glasgow your known purely as, a dirty haha


Lol...it wasn't my fault


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah good thanks @Skye666 How is the diet going?


Erm....it's ok but not great...I'm struggling in terms of sometimes missing meals just makes me feel ill but I'm hoping it improves ...10 weeks to go.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Good ta....hope ur not in too much pain


Nah the morphines goooood lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Erm....it's ok but not great...I'm struggling in terms of sometimes missing meals just makes me feel ill but I'm hoping it improves ...10 weeks to go.


I hope it all comes together hun. 10 weeks should see you good. Head down and power to the end. here for support if you need it


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I hope it all comes together hun. 10 weeks should see you good. Head down and power to the end. here for support if you need it


Thanks Andy I really appreciate that


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> No idea what this is...don't tell me if it's too bad.


Did you not read the post I dedicated to you and your mum? A few pages back before the kitty


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening people. hope you are having a good one?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening people. hope you are having a good one?


Evening mate, how are u? All is good here


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Evening mate, how are u? All is good here


I am well thanks mate. just relaxing at the moment.


----------



## hometrainer

Evening every one


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I am well thanks mate. just relaxing at the moment.


What's your plans for tonight mate? I'm buying my mother and mrs a Chinese and then going to spend some time with my good friend mr jack Daniels lol


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Evening every one


Hey @hometrainer hope things are well?



harrison180 said:


> What's your plans for tonight mate? I'm buying my mother and mrs a Chinese and then going to spend some time with my good friend mr jack Daniels lol


Have a chat on here mrs has done a roast and will be washed down by a few ciders :beer:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @hometrainer hope things are well?
> 
> Have a chat on here mrs has done a roast and will be washed down by a few ciders :beer:


Very nice mate what u got beef?


----------



## Skye666

Evening..she says in her miserable voice....damn I want chocolate badly today but iv been really good hate these cravings tho drive me insane. Dosnt help that the baby like to chow down on a rusk..I wanted to steal it off her and run lol


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Very nice mate what u got beef?


Of course mate YUMYUM


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Evening..she says in her miserable voice....damn I want chocolate badly today but iv been really good hate these cravings tho drive me insane. Dosnt help that the baby like to chow down on a rusk..I wanted to steal it off her and run lol


Helloooo  .

Baby's with rusks make me feel sick lol. They dribble and spit all over them and leave em on the floor then dribble it down them. I hate mushy food lol.

My cousins baby used used to ram toast in her gob and drop it all on me lol or biscuits


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening..she says in her miserable voice....damn I want chocolate badly today but iv been really good hate these cravings tho drive me insane. Dosnt help that the baby like to chow down on a rusk..I wanted to steal it off her and run lol


Hey mrs misery hold on in there. As soon as it hit your mouth you would be regretting it. Don't take babys rusk.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Of course mate YUMYUM


Yorkies, roast tatoes and it all swimming in gravy?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Yorkies, roast tatoes and it all swimming in gravy?


OH YEAH. Just being served catch you in a bit mate :beer:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> OH YEAH. Just being served catch you in a bit mate :beer:


Fvck catch me in abit mate I'm coming round, get me a plate


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Helloooo  .
> 
> Baby's with rusks make me feel sick lol. They dribble and spit all over them and leave em on the floor then dribble it down them. I hate mushy food lol.
> 
> My cousins baby used used to ram toast in her gob and drop it all on me lol or biscuits


Lol..nooo they are delish lots of diff flavours now ...I love em.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mrs misery hold on in there. As soon as it hit your mouth you would be regretting it. Don't take babys rusk.


I know a guilty complex not for stealing it but for eating it


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Yorkies, roast tatoes and it all swimming in gravy?


Mehhhhhh shuddupppppp


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol..nooo they are delish lots of diff flavours now ...I love em.


I like the original ones  . They don't taste like they used to tho.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Mehhhhhh shuddupppppp


Ill cook u a roast, just in my cowboy boots haha


----------



## saxondale

View attachment 156612


Meawhile, just got back from Taybarns, all the sht you can eat 9.99.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Fvck catch me in abit mate I'm coming round, get me a plate


Where were you mate :lol:



Skye666 said:


> I know a guilty complex not for stealing it but for eating it


Exactly you would of hated yourself tbh.



Skye666 said:


> Mehhhhhh shuddupppppp


Opps sorry lady forgot about the diet :crying: Which show you doing?


----------



## harrison180

Did you chew that mate lol? How fast do u eat? You will be getting heartburn haha.


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> Did you chew that mate lol? How fast do u eat? You will be getting heartburn haha.


Nah, that was last weeks Toby carvery, we eat out Thursday through Sunday most weeks, the wifes a terrible cook.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Did you chew that mate lol? How fast do u eat? You will be getting heartburn haha.


It was lush mate. haven't eaten all day as things have been manic. BOY THAT WAS EPIC :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> Nah, that was last weeks Toby carvery, we eat out Thursday through Sunday most weeks, the wifes a terrible cook.


Tip for the carvery mate, ask for the off cut bits  loads of meat then instead of the poxy slithers they give u


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> It was lush mate. haven't eaten all day as things have been manic. BOY THAT WAS EPIC :thumbup1:


The mrs a good cook then mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> The mrs a good cook then mate?


Brilliant mate. Your plate has now been removed. maybe next time I will give you more notice


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Brilliant mate. Your plate has now been removed. maybe next time I will give you more notice


Yes that would be helpful mate lol


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Yes that would be helpful mate lol


My pleasure mate.


----------



## harrison180

Morning everyone how we all doing?


----------



## musclemate

harrison180 said:


> Morning everyone how we all doing?


Morning bud... What are you up to this fine morning?


----------



## harrison180

musclemate said:


> Morning bud... What are you up to this fine morning?


This morning I'm goin to do abs exercises and going out for a meal midday. The biggest steak is needed I think 

What you upto mate?


----------



## musclemate

harrison180 said:


> This morning I'm goin to do abs exercises and going out for a meal midday. The biggest steak is needed I think
> 
> What you upto mate?


No gym for me today. Just stuffed 6 poached eggs and a spoon of peanut butter. Off to the apple store later to buy a little something nice. Maybe have lunch out with the better half.


----------



## harrison180

musclemate said:


> No gym for me today. Just stuffed 6 poached eggs and a spoon of peanut butter. Off to the apple store later to buy a little something nice. Maybe have lunch out with the better half.


Very nice mate  . My gym shuts on Sunday so I only do abs today at home.

What u looking to buy mate?


----------



## musclemate

harrison180 said:


> Very nice mate  . My gym shuts on Sunday so I only do abs today at home.
> 
> What u looking to buy mate?


Want a new airport to extend my wireless network into the garden, and a USB to lightning cable so I can plug my iphone into my new car I picked up on Friday. Not that exciting.


----------



## harrison180

musclemate said:


> Want a new airport to extend my wireless network into the garden, and a USB to lightning cable so I can plug my iphone into my new car I picked up on Friday. Not that exciting.
> 
> View attachment 156625


Nice car mate  . Overshot the drive abit tho ain't you


----------



## musclemate

harrison180 said:


> Nice car mate  . Overshot the drive abit tho ain't you


 :lol: that's where the dealer parked it on collection day.

Git... I'm not that bad a driver.


----------



## hometrainer

musclemate said:


> :lol: that's where the dealer parked it on collection day.
> 
> Git... I'm not that bad a driver.


Nice ride like the color


----------



## harrison180

musclemate said:


> :lol: that's where the dealer parked it on collection day.
> 
> Git... I'm not that bad a driver.


Haha got visions of ace Ventura just racing it into your property and handbrake turning it there


----------



## dt36

musclemate said:


> Want a new airport to extend my wireless network into the garden, and a USB to lightning cable so I can plug my iphone into my new car I picked up on Friday. Not that exciting.
> 
> View attachment 156625


Ooh, nice. That's stunning, fair play. Colour is lovely too.

Was looking at some Toyota GT86s today in work and was tempted at £166 per month. However, I'm really tight so will probably stick with the Hilux. It's free...


----------



## sciatic

Wow! Doesn't time go so fast...Sorry ladies and gents for a late hello and hope all are well, happy, healthy, fit and have plenty of bounce in them :bounce:


----------



## dt36

sciatic said:


> Wow! Doesn't time go so fast...Sorry ladies and gents for a late hello and hope all are well, happy, healthy, fit and have plenty of bounce in them :bounce:


Same to you, Buddy. Ticking all of the boxes for the above at present and hoping it stays that way, injury free.


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> Want a new airport to extend my wireless network into the garden, and a USB to lightning cable so I can plug my iphone into my new car I picked up on Friday. Not that exciting.
> 
> View attachment 156625


Sexyyyyyy!


----------



## Skye666

Evening...

@dt36 ur arms are looking good :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Haha, thanks Skye. Mrs DT sent it me earlier. I was singing on Skype with my Niece to the song from the Lego Movie and the crafty pair were screen snapping me...


----------



## mrssalvatore

Anyone around tonight?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Where did everyone go to?


----------



## T100

mrssalvatore said:


> Where did everyone go to?


They are playing hide and seek and it's cheating to ask


----------



## vetran

i come on here now and again i just cant accept ime an old fcker yet


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Haha, thanks Skye. Mrs DT sent it me earlier. I was singing on Skype with my Niece to the song from the Lego Movie and the crafty pair were screen snapping me...


Looking well mate... :thumb: ...... but singing the lego movie song gives me a little concern...thought you would

have got the Psychedelics out of the way in your miss spent youth ..... :lol:


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Looking well mate... :thumb: ...... but singing the lego movie song gives me a little concern...thought you would
> 
> have got the Psychedelics out of the way in your miss spent youth ..... :lol:


Haha, yeah. She wraps me around her finger, Mate and gets me to do whatever she wants. Or so I've been told...

? ? Everything is awesome ? ?

? ? Everything is cool when you're part of the team ? ? :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

Evening everyone. How u all doin?


----------



## hometrainer

evening all


----------



## raptordog

How you all doing this evening...hope everybody is well... :thumbup1:


----------



## gearchange

Very well thank you,apart from walking like a cripple (did legs this morning).


----------



## raptordog

gearchange said:


> Very well thank you,apart from walking like a cripple (did legs this morning).


Good old legs lol...... a good leg day always knocks the sh*t out of you and can catch you by surprise even

after years of training....its a love hate thing for me....


----------



## gearchange

raptordog said:


> Good old legs lol...... a good leg day always knocks the sh*t out of you and can catch you by surprise even
> 
> after years of training....its a love hate thing for me....


I can't say I enjoy legs day,my knees hurt and I have a bad back so it does take its toll.I am unable to take pain killers like I used to because of a liver issue I have.Old age is a bitch lol.


----------



## sciatic

gearchange said:


> Very well thank you,apart from walking like a cripple (did legs this morning).


I know that feeling all too well lol. I'm back on the 10 x 10 (German volume training if old school) I need a bucket if you know what I mean...Love it!


----------



## gearchange

sciatic said:


> I know that feeling all too well lol. I'm back on the 10 x 10 (German volume training if old school) I need a bucket if you know what I mean...Love it!


I do so know what you mean,I nearly deposited my breakfast this morning.


----------



## sciatic

gearchange said:


> I do so know what you mean,I nearly deposited my breakfast this morning.


Well, here's to a good mix :beer: lol


----------



## raptordog

Have the same problem....over time you get to know what works best for you and

nothing puts size on me like squats. Unfortunately nothing like squat causes me the

niggles of back and knee pain like they do...:sad:


----------



## Skye666

Do any of u pee just a little when u squat? Or is it just me ..boooo to old age ...I'm kidding btw the day that happens I'm giving up.if I skip it does so I have to find a carpeted area :lol: evening all


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Do any of u pee just a little when u squat? Or is it just me ..boooo to old age ...I'm kidding btw the day that happens I'm giving up.if I skip it does so I have to find a carpeted area :lol: evening all


Still doing the peeing in the upright position....thought only you girls did it in the squat..... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Still doing the peeing in the upright position....thought only you girls did it in the squat..... :lol:


Nooooo I can stand too!


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Nooooo I can stand too!


Now that's some party trick.......I shall refrain myself from asking for proof....


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> Very well thank you,apart from walking like a cripple (did legs this morning).


Mine are going to hurt tomoz mate lol.

How long do you spend doing legs?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Do any of u pee just a little when u squat? Or is it just me ..boooo to old age ...I'm kidding btw the day that happens I'm giving up.if I skip it does so I have to find a carpeted area :lol: evening all


Is it odd I find that abit of a turn on hahaha.

Its not pee you need to worry about. Its going for those last reps and last nights dinner drops out 

God Harrison your discusting  . Hope you are well Skye?


----------



## gearchange

harrison180 said:


> Mine are going to hurt tomoz mate lol.
> 
> How long do you spend doing legs?


About 1 hour.


----------



## raptordog

gearchange said:


> About 1 hour.


Love a sadistic individual that likes putting pain upon ones self ....... :thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Skye666 said:


> Do any of u pee just a little when u squat? Or is it just me ..boooo to old age ...I'm kidding btw the day that happens I'm giving up.if I skip it does so I have to find a carpeted area :lol: evening all


If I can get the wife laughing she lets out a little pee lol, good job she does not come on here lol


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Is it odd I find that abit of a turn on hahaha.
> 
> Its not pee you need to worry about. Its going for those last reps and last nights dinner drops out
> 
> God Harrison your discusting  . Hope you are well Skye?


Lol ur sick!!!! U like a granny ****y pants dontcha

I'm ok ta...starting to feel it abit now with diet missing chocolate a glass of wine and omg I am a cappuccino queen and I miss them more than anything  . How's ur lil comp going ?


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> If I can get the wife laughing she lets out a little pee lol, good job she does not come on here lol


Lol..if I can get her to ....ken u make her sound generally miserable


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol ur sick!!!! U like a granny ****y pants dontcha
> 
> I'm ok ta...starting to feel it abit now with diet missing chocolate a glass of wine and omg I am a cappuccino queen and I miss them more than anything  . How's ur lil comp going ?


haha 

dont you allow yourself even a tiny bit? its going good. im going to really push myself the last half as i havent made as much progress as i thought. my weights not gone up much but i can see new muscles. my strength is gaining i just hope my pics show some visual improvement.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> haha
> 
> dont you allow yourself even a tiny bit? its going good. im going to really push myself the last half as i havent made as much progress as i thought. my weights not gone up much but i can see new muscles. my strength is gaining i just hope my pics show some visual improvement.


Hell no...I'm disciplined otherwise what's the point of getting on stage knowing u cheated and the girl next to u didn't that's gonna show!! Just got my shoes tho I can't walk in them so if I go **** over tit diet won't matter lol...

Glad ur seeing some improvements and if u havnt made as much progress as u thought it could be 1 of 2 things....u havnt worked as hard as u could, or ur expectations might be too high given ur only just starting out it does take time to learn about ur body and how it responds to diff things we all different eh.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Hell no...I'm disciplined otherwise what's the point of getting on stage knowing u cheated and the girl next to u didn't that's gonna show!! Just got my shoes tho I can't walk in them so if I go **** over tit diet won't matter lol...
> 
> Glad ur seeing some improvements and if u havnt made as much progress as u thought it could be 1 of 2 things....u havnt worked as hard as u could, or ur expectations might be too high given ur only just starting out it does take time to learn about ur body and how it responds to diff things we all different eh.


What music u goin on stage to? I'd love to do a bodybuilding comp but I'd hate to come last. Yes stay disciplined and you will win  . I might of put my expectations abit high but I always do that, I have improved in how I feel. 6 weeks ago I was nakered all the time and just wanted to do nothing on my days off. Now I can come home from work and go to the gym etc, even if I'm tired I can still push myself to do stuff.

Any tips on how to ease sore legs lol?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> What music u goin on stage to? I'd love to do a bodybuilding comp but I'd hate to come last. Yes stay disciplined and you will win  . I might of put my expectations abit high but I always do that, I have improved in how I feel. 6 weeks ago I was nakered all the time and just wanted to do nothing on my days off. Now I can come home from work and go to the gym etc, even if I'm tired I can still push myself to do stuff.
> 
> Any tips on how to ease sore legs lol?


We don't have specific music in this catagory it's just walking on to a cd!

Tips on easing legs...yes..don't use stairs or the toilet and suck it up lol


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> We don't have specific music in this catagory it's just walking on to a cd!
> 
> Tips on easing legs...yes..don't use stairs or the toilet and suck it up lol


Oh I thought u got to pick your own music?

I gotta go shopping in abit I'm running low on food, not looking forward to it


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Oh I thought u got to pick your own music?
> 
> I gotta go shopping in abit I'm running low on food, not looking forward to it


I think that's the bodybuilding category . Why do gnu do it bulk at bookers or something makes life easier.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I think that's the bodybuilding category . Why do gnu do it bulk at bookers or something makes life easier.


What's a gnu lol? What's bulk at bookers?


----------



## dt36

Avi is looking good @Skye666 :thumb:

Looks like prep is on track and smashing it.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> What's a gnu lol? What's bulk at bookers?


Haha iPad playing up I think...I meant why don't u shop in bulk at bookers or costco somewhere like that.


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Avi is looking good @Skye666 :thumb:
> 
> Looks like prep is on track and smashing it.


Thank you ..it's going ok this time I'm training legs twice a week as it was a weak spot last time and damn glutes Bain Bain Bain...I stay more peach than firm really hard area for me.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Haha iPad playing up I think...I meant why don't u shop in bulk at bookers or costco somewhere like that.


Crap aint they ipads lol? Never heard of bookers but we have a costco not far from me. I buy my meat in bulk from a warehouse by me but i havent been for abit until today.

Ps im delivering down kent way tomoz... Get the kettle on and the biccies out lol


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> I think that's the bodybuilding category . Why do gnu do it bulk at bookers or something makes life easier.


Looking awsome sky,well done...as said.

Hi everyone else....hope Saga has not got too many of us...pmsl


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Crap aint they ipads lol? Never heard of bookers but we have a costco not far from me. I buy my meat in bulk from a warehouse by me but i havent been for abit until today.
> 
> Ps im delivering down kent way tomoz... Get the kettle on and the biccies out lol


Kent's a big place Harrison ...there will be no biscuits if I can't have it no one else does


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Looking awsome sky,well done...as said.
> 
> Hi everyone else....hope Saga has not got too many of us...pmsl


Thanks biggy kind of ya ....

Saga holidays suck!


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Kent's a big place Harrison ...there will be no biscuits if I can't have it no one else does


Tonbridge way I think, haven't looked at the address properly yet lol. Ohhhh no fair I can't have a cuppa with no biccies lol. Ill have your share cuz I like you and want you to win your comp, so of I eat your biccies then you won't have any to want lol  .

See what a good friend I am?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Tonbridge way I think, haven't looked at the address properly yet lol. Ohhhh no fair I can't have a cuppa with no biccies lol. Ill have your share cuz I like you and want you to win your comp, so of I eat your biccies then you won't have any to want lol  .
> 
> See what a good friend I am?


Lol yh yh...good job tonbridge is miles from me then innit !


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Kent's a big place Harrison ...there will be no biscuits if I can't have it no one else does


Stick to your guns kid...be your best and show them how its done.... :thumb:

When you bring home the title which I'm sure you will... then its time to relax a bit and party.....










Send you a pack in the post.... know there your favorites....


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Thanks biggy kind of ya ....
> 
> Saga holidays suck!


You earnt it go Girl!!


----------



## musclemate

@Skye666 your new avatar is sweeeeet! :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Stick to your guns kid...be your best and show them how its done.... :thumb:
> 
> When you bring home the title which I'm sure you will... then its time to relax a bit and party.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send you a pack in the post.... know there your favorites....


Lol...thanks!!! Mmmm just the picture had me twitching ..oh u will post me some ur way too kind to me. :bounce:


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> @Skye666 your new avatar is sweeeeet! :thumb:


Thank you it's a bit blurry but it's good hides the imperfections...us women know all the tricks.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening my friends  WOW skye666 your new avi is GREEEEEAT :thumbup1:


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all for once i'm not at work tonight


----------



## latblaster

hometrainer said:


> Evening all for once i'm not at work tonight


Will you stay up all night, or sleep?


----------



## mal

Yes, looking sleek Skye...


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Evening all for once i'm not at work tonight


Evening @hometrainer enjoy your night off mate :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

Evening you mature people how is everyone today? 

I been to the gym and had the 2nd best ar5e I've ever seen infront of me all session  . Very nice. Still got my full session in tho I have muscles to build


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @hometrainer enjoy your night off mate :thumbup1:


I will thanks mate .i'm back on the clock tomorrow


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening @harrison180 So what was the best ar5e?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I will thanks mate .i'm back on the clock tomorrow


Don't want you taking your foot off of the gas for too long mate :lol:


----------



## hometrainer

No that wouldn't go down to well with my boss


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> No that wouldn't go down to well with my boss


I take it you mean the MRS?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> I take it you mean the MRS?


no the job boss he doesn't cope that well when i have weekends off Mrs HT would be happy if i never went there again


----------



## Skye666

Evening chaps..cheers @AndyHiggins and @mal. ..

It's the weekend again..where does time go


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> no the job boss he doesn't cope that well when i have weekends off Mrs HT would be happy if i never went there again


Opps sorry mate. Nice to hear you are such a key player mate :thumb:



Skye666 said:


> Evening chaps..cheers @AndyHiggins and @mal. ..
> 
> It's the weekend again..where does time go


 Huggins @Skye666 :lol: Were do the days go?


----------



## musclemate

harrison180 said:


> Evening you mature people how is everyone today?
> 
> I been to the gym and had the 2nd best ar5e I've ever seen infront of me all session  . Very nice. Still got my full session in tho I have muscles to build


Don't you train at an all male gym bud? :whistling:


----------



## musclemate

I've booked a week off work to wrap around the bank holiday.

What's everyone else up to this 3 day weekend?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Opps sorry mate. Nice to hear you are such a key player mate :thumb:
> 
> Huggins @Skye666 :lol: Were do the days go?


Oh yes huggins see I know this but the iPad insists lol


----------



## hometrainer

I'm back to work sat and sun,and will have whats left of Monday off rather hoping to go and see Sin city 2.i am sure this mrs will be thrilled to come and watch it with me


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Oh yes huggins see I know this but the iPad insists lol


God bless the I-pad :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I'm back to work sat and sun,and will have whats left of Monday off rather hoping to go and see Sin city 2.i am sure this mrs will be thrilled to come and watch it with me


I'm sure she will mate :whistling: Have you enjoyed your day off?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @harrison180 So what was the best ar5e?


My mrs . Makes a nice pillow haha


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> My mrs . Makes a nice pillow haha


WOW fair play mate :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

musclemate said:


> I've booked a week off work to wrap around the bank holiday.
> 
> What's everyone else up to this 3 day weekend?


Family time tbh mate :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

musclemate said:


> Don't you train at an all male gym bud? :whistling:


It is 99% of the time mate. She is the only female that comes in that i have seen in the 6 weeks i been going again. Ive only ever seen 4 women in total in there. Mind u its rough as a badgers ar5e in there. Not a place for the woman looking to look good for the summer lol.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> I'm sure she will mate :whistling: Have you enjoyed your day off?


she ha

i have been off all week mate been out most days its just been nice to unwind a little and do some family stuff


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> she ha
> 
> i have been off all week mate been out most days its just been nice to unwind a little and do some family stuff


Good for you mate. It is always good to have some unwind and family time when you work such unsocial hrs. Sounds like you made the most of it too :cool2:


----------



## hometrainer

Ae did the missus works long hours to so it's good to get out


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Ae did the missus works long hours to so it's good to get out


Hope you had a good time mate :thumb:


----------



## dt36

Enjoy the bank holiday, folks. My weekend off is Fri and Sat here, as the working week starts on a Sunday.

Back and biceps for me tomorrow, then probably head down the beach late afternoon when it's cooling down to mong a bit and read my book. Sounds great, but I'm on my own for the next 37 days 'till the missus and daughter come out for her 21st :thumb:


----------



## saxondale

i`ve bought a greenhouse that I`ll be putting up this weekend. @harrison180 shoot me mate, i`m an old fart


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> i`ve bought a greenhouse that I`ll be putting up this weekend. @harrison180 shoot me mate, i`m an old fart


Oh dear not a greenhouse? That's it mate its all over haha. You will be in there now talking to your veg and giving them names haha


----------



## latblaster

Some wake up music...... :bounce:


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> Oh dear not a greenhouse? That's it mate its all over haha. You will be in there now talking to your veg and giving them names haha


Got to remeber the order we dismantled it first, thats the biggest challenge


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> Got to remeber the order we dismantled it first, thats the biggest challenge


Lol frame, glass the. Glue it together  haha


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> Lol frame, glass the. Glue it together  haha


Greenhouse is going where the shed is, advertised it on freebay, firstbguybasks is it in good working order?

Wtf mate, its a shed!

Second guy agrees to have it today, buyer collects, by the time he's measured where he can leave it on my drive until his cousin can borrow a van from work I ring a mate, he agrees to deliver it for 20 quid

Somehow we're now dismantling it and re erecting it!!

Ever had the feeling you've been conned

View attachment 157050


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> Greenhouse is going where the shed is, advertised it on freebay, firstbguybasks is it in good working order?
> 
> Wtf mate, its a shed!
> 
> Second guy agrees to have it today, buyer collects, by the time he's measured where he can leave it on my drive until his cousin can borrow a van from work I ring a mate, he agrees to deliver it for 20 quid
> 
> Somehow we're now dismantling it and re erecting it!!
> 
> Ever had the feeling you've been conned
> 
> View attachment 157050


Nice motorbike there mate, is it in full working order? A norton isn't it?

Is a shed in good working order? Haha some people


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> Nice motorbike there mate, is it in full working order? A norton isn't it?
> 
> Is a shed in good working order? Haha some people


BSA Bantam old H reg, took it in payment for a job, dont think it's run since the late 70's, was thinking about selling it today but gonna keep it.

Took the skin off three nuckles taking tha bastrd down, never do anything for free.


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> BSA Bantam old H reg, took it in payment for a job, dont think it's run since the late 70's, was thinking about selling it today but gonna keep it.
> 
> Took the skin off three nuckles taking tha bastrd down, never do anything for free.


Rebuild it mate  . In top running order, show condition it should get u a tidy price. If not get a brown leather jacket with fringe and some goggles and go for a nice ride mate.

Yeah free is a naughty word lol, I have stopped doing things for free cuz it usually costs me in the long run


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> Rebuild it mate  . In top running order, show condition it should get u a tidy price. If not get a brown leather jacket with fringe and some goggles and go for a nice ride mate.
> 
> Yeah free is a naughty word lol, I have stopped doing things for free cuz it usually costs me in the long run


Know a couple of guys with mint ones, do look the part, bet sky66 remembers courting on one back in the day.


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> Know a couple of guys with mint ones, do look the part, bet sky66 remembers courting on one back in the day.


 @Skye666 + leather = phoarrrrrrr  .

I love the old bikes, I'm a Harley man myself. Would love a fat boy like in terminator 2


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> Know a couple of guys with mint ones, do look the part, bet sky66 remembers courting on one back in the day.


Lol..nope never got as big as a bike...it was a scooter..I was a mod.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> @Skye666 + leather = phoarrrrrrr  .
> 
> I love the old bikes, I'm a Harley man myself. Would love a fat boy like in terminator 2


OI behave stop fantasizing about my wardrobe...not a lover of leather to be honest it goes stretchy after a while don't look good. ...perv


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> OI behave stop fantasizing about my wardrobe...not a lover of leather to be honest it goes stretchy after a while don't look good. ...perv


Lol you know I'm only playing you up  .

How are you? You got much planned for the weekend?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lol you know I'm only playing you up  .
> 
> How are you? You got much planned for the weekend?


I know..

Nope not really there's prob aload of crappy stuff going on no doubt as I'm 'by the sea'... What u up to


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I know..
> 
> Nope not really there's prob aload of crappy stuff going on no doubt as I'm 'by the sea'... What u up to


Is it nice down by you? I'm going to chill. Gotta take the 6 weeks pics tomoz for that little comp on here. Not as nervous this time about doing it  . Just making sure I got my clean undies on haha  .


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Is it nice down by you? I'm going to chill. Gotta take the 6 weeks pics tomoz for that little comp on here. Not as nervous this time about doing it  . Just making sure I got my clean undies on haha  .


Well I think it's nice here hence leaving Manchester for,it lol

Ohhhhh pictures iv been eating with baited breath to see...are u gonna wear ya boots? Lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening folks. Hope u r all good?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Well I think it's nice here hence leaving Manchester for,it lol
> 
> Ohhhhh pictures iv been eating with baited breath to see...are u gonna wear ya boots? Lol


I'm Hoping you will give me a brutally honest opinion when I put them up? Haha no boots on these ones lol


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening folks. Hope u r all good?


Buenos noches amigo. How u doin?

Been upto much?


----------



## andyhuggins

Went shopping with the lady wife, 2 daughters and 1 granddaughter to a outlet in Portsmouth


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I'm Hoping you will give me a brutally honest opinion when I put them up? Haha no boots on these ones lol


When have I never been honest! Anyway don't forget it was ur own personal thing so u know what u wanted to achieve ..are u pleased with that?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Went shopping with the lady wife, 2 daughters and 1 granddaughter to a outlet in Portsmouth


Evening sir..


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening sir..


Evening my fine lady. How goes it with you on this fair day? :cool2:


----------



## latblaster

Here it is Skye....


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> When have I never been honest! Anyway don't forget it was ur own personal thing so u know what u wanted to achieve ..are u pleased with that?


You always are  . That's what I like about you, your strong and say it how it is. I no some on here don't like that on threads but I do. Can't stand lies and talking behind the back, rather just have smack in my face lol.

No I'm not pleased with my physical achievements no but I have another 6 weeks to push even harder. I have made improvements health wise tho which I'm happy about. I feel more awake and eating cleaner foods I don't feel so crappy etc. just need the muscles to start popping up now


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening my fine lady. How goes it with you on this fair day? :cool2:


All good at...craving a fair bit today for something sweet ...went to the garage to fill up and the twix was eyeballing me ...I smelt it I stroked it I put it back


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Went shopping with the lady wife, 2 daughters and 1 granddaughter to a outlet in Portsmouth


So your wallets been on a cut then mate


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Here it is Skye....


Oh! I was so off track thanks lol


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> All good at...craving a fair bit today for something sweet ...went to the garage to fill up and the twix was eyeballing me ...I smelt it I stroked it I put it back


And the person behind the counter will be talking about the crazy lady who sniffed the chocolate for weeks to come haha


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> All good at...craving a fair bit today for something sweet ...went to the garage to fill up and the twix was eyeballing me ...I smelt it I stroked it I put it back


So that is @Skye666 -1 Cravings - 0 :thumbup1:



harrison180 said:


> So your wallets been on a cut then mate


It's shredded mate :lol:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> You always are  . That's what I like about you, your strong and say it how it is. I no some on here don't like that on threads but I do. Can't stand lies and talking behind the back, rather just have smack in my face lol.
> 
> No I'm not pleased with my physical achievements no but I have another 6 weeks to push even harder. I have made improvements health wise tho which I'm happy about. I feel more awake and eating cleaner foods I don't feel so crappy etc. just need the muscles to start popping up now


Well I don't be honest to be horrible to anyone I just think it's easier and they are welcome to do the same to me but I know some do t like it but they do say truth hurts so maybe that's why.

I think ur going off what some guys look like on here and expecting that for urself don't worry about that it can misguide u and as for muscle popping out I been waiting for that 20 years still no luck!! Lol


----------



## SwAn1

@harrison180 I never you knew you were ancient?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> So that is @Skye666 -1 Cravings - 0 :thumbup1:
> 
> It's shredded mate :lol:


Yeh I don't normally really eat chocolate but I just fancy it ..this is the main prob with trying to change my image on a normal diet and training days when I'm. To dieting I'm extremely clean eater and train hard anyway so it's hard to make huge changes to my body would prob perform better for me if I gained a few pounds ...but I don't fancy that! Iv tweaked a few things this time with exercise I couldn't go harder if I tried and there's only so much weight u can lift or push ..unassisted so it's been a question of playing with different types of training really ...it's 4 weeks now and it's just starting to look a tiny bit diff not much mind.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Well I don't be honest to be horrible to anyone I just think it's easier and they are welcome to do the same to me but I know some do t like it but they do say truth hurts so maybe that's why.
> 
> I think ur going off what some guys look like on here and expecting that for urself don't worry about that it can misguide u and as for muscle popping out I been waiting for that 20 years still no luck!! Lol


You look great in your pics  that avi u had of your arm, that's a pretty decent bicep u got goin on there. Also u must be happy with yourself if your going to do a comp surely? Is it your first one or have u done them before? I can't remember u saying.

Tbh I see in the mags what the 12 week program's can transform u in but they are only good if you don't have to go to work lol.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Well I don't be honest to be horrible to anyone I just think it's easier and they are welcome to do the same to me but I know some do t like it but they do say truth hurts so maybe that's why.
> 
> I think ur going off what some guys look like on here and expecting that for urself don't worry about that it can misguide u and as for muscle popping out I been waiting for that 20 years still no luck!! Lol


You look great in your pics  that avi u had of your arm, that's a pretty decent bicep u got goin on there. Also u must be happy with yourself if your going to do a comp surely? Is it your first one or have u done them before? I can't remember u saying.

Tbh I see in the mags what the 12 week program's can transform u in but they are only good if you don't have to go to work lol.


----------



## harrison180

SwAn1 said:


> @harrison180 I never you knew you were ancient?


I'm 54 in the mind mate  . Everyone who knows me says I was born to late lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yeh I don't normally really eat chocolate but I just fancy it ..this is the main prob with trying to change my image on a normal diet and training days when I'm. To dieting I'm extremely clean eater and train hard anyway so it's hard to make huge changes to my body would prob perform better for me if I gained a few pounds ...but I don't fancy that! Iv tweaked a few things this time with exercise I couldn't go harder if I tried and there's only so much weight u can lift or push ..unassisted so it's been a question of playing with different types of training really ...it's 4 weeks now and it's just starting to look a tiny bit diff not much mind.


That is very interesting @Skye666 the thing is you are not far from a comp so to change things now may not be a good move. But maybe in the future.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I'm 54 in the mind mate  . Everyone who knows me says I was born to late lol


  :lol:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> You look great in your pics  that avi u had of your arm, that's a pretty decent bicep u got goin on there. Also u must be happy with yourself if your going to do a comp surely? Is it your first one or have u done them before? I can't remember u saying.
> 
> Tbh I see in the mags what the 12 week program's can transform u in but they are only good if you don't have to go to work lol.


Thanks. Iv done one this year ...hell noooooooo I'm not happy with self it's how we see ourselves and I know I have a way to go yet.

Don't forget the transformations u never know if they took something to help them do u so it's difficult to judge that by how ur doing yaself


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> That is very interesting @Skye666 the thing is you are not far from a comp so to change things now may not be a good move. But maybe in the future.


No I won't change it now but iv changed some things from what I did last time. What I mean is I weigh 8,2 size 6 and so I look relatively slim and toned generally so try and make improvements ( not that I'm perfect before someone takes that wrong lol) it's really hard..whereas if I was say a size 10/12 the improvements would be more noticeable. I actually don't eat that much crap I don't drink really or smoke and always do 2 liters of water a day anyway even when I'm not looking to compete have for years.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> No I won't change it now but iv changed some things from what I did last time. What I mean is I weigh 8,2 size 6 and so I look relatively slim and toned generally so try and make improvements ( not that I'm perfect before someone takes that wrong lol) it's really hard..whereas if I was say a size 10/12 the improvements would be more noticeable. I actually don't eat that much crap I don't drink really or smoke and always do 2 liters of water a day anyway even when I'm not looking to compete have for years.


The changes you need to be looking at is your definition and muscle mass etc noy in your weight or dress size.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> No I won't change it now but iv changed some things from what I did last time. What I mean is I weigh 8,2 size 6 and so I look relatively slim and toned generally so try and make improvements ( not that I'm perfect before someone takes that wrong lol) it's really hard..whereas if I was say a size 10/12 the improvements would be more noticeable. I actually don't eat that much crap I don't drink really or smoke and always do 2 liters of water a day anyway even when I'm not looking to compete have for years.


I'm sure you are doing fine. As long as you know you are giving it your all, then you can be happy in that fact.

It takes a lot to have the discipline you are following, so good on you. :thumb: keep it going...


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> I'm sure you are doing fine. As long as you know you are giving it your all, then you can be happy in that fact.
> 
> It takes a lot to have the discipline you are following, so good on you. :thumb: keep it going...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^AGREE^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## gearchange

I do like a bit of discipline


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Thanks. Iv done one this year ...hell noooooooo I'm not happy with self it's how we see ourselves and I know I have a way to go yet.
> 
> Don't forget the transformations u never know if they took something to help them do u so it's difficult to judge that by how ur doing yaself


You must deep down. As a competitive person you may not think you look good to win etc, I never think I do good enough when I do competitive things. I'm no bodybuilder obviously but I got into darts a lot a few years back. I'd practice 4hrs a day and play in two pub leagues plus comps. I had the confidence to stand on stage and play infront of people, quite a few in the county youth team but even if I won well it still weren't good enough.

People were watching my darts tho, not me. People look at the bodybuilder in comps and I'm confident but I couldn't stand on a stage in a pair of undies for all to look at and critique. You do look great and women would kill for a body you have  .

My point being you have a lot of guts to do what you do and to turn up on the day or to even enter you must like how you look enough?


----------



## SwAn1

harrison180 said:


> . You do look great and women would kill for a body you have  .
> 
> ?


----------



## harrison180

SwAn1 said:


> View attachment 157073


Brilliant  . Nearly choked on my noodles lol.

The milk tray guy. We have the same dress sense to


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> You must deep down. As a competitive person you may not think you look good to win etc, I never think I do good enough when I do competitive things. I'm no bodybuilder obviously but I got into darts a lot a few years back. I'd practice 4hrs a day and play in two pub leagues plus comps. I had the confidence to stand on stage and play infront of people, quite a few in the county youth team but even if I won well it still weren't good enough.
> 
> People were watching my darts tho, not me. People look at the bodybuilder in comps and I'm confident but I couldn't stand on a stage in a pair of undies for all to look at and critique. You do look great and women would kill for a body you have  .
> 
> My point being you have a lot of guts to do what you do and to turn up on the day or to even enter you must like how you look enough?


Yh I know what u mean but in all honesty I'm very confident in everything I do ie work and pretty much everyday life but no not with the body iv modeled for 18yrs so ppl don't believe me but it's true and behind a camera u are kinda the 3 rd person it dosnt bother me...THIS **** is diff u are practically naked it strips u of every vulnerability u have the diet and training takes u to dark places u are putting yaself in the worst position ever for critique and Im someone who won't even go swimming for god sake lol so in answer to ur a it's not that I'm confident about my body that I'm doing it..it's because I'm not that I do it...it's hard to explain in this form do t think it comes across the same as how I mean it...don't get me wrong I'm a confident person generally but with the body no is what I'm saying.


----------



## Skye666

SwAn1 said:


> View attachment 157073


Lol...


----------



## SwAn1

Skye666 said:


> Yh I know what u mean but in all honesty I'm very confident in everything I do ie work and pretty much everyday life but no not with the body iv modeled for 18yrs so ppl don't believe me but it's true and behind a camera u are kinda the 3 rd person it dosnt bother me...THIS **** is diff u are practically naked it strips u of every vulnerability u have the diet and training takes u to dark places u are putting yaself in the worst position ever for critique and Im someone who won't even go swimming for god sake lol so in answer to ur a it's not that I'm confident about my body that I'm doing it..it's because I'm not that I do it...it's hard to explain in this form do t think it comes across the same as how I mean it...don't get me wrong I'm a confident person generally but with the body no is what I'm saying.


LOL don't bullsh!t a bullsh!ter you're stood practically naked in high heels in your avi you're not that lacking in confidence of your body. Won't even go swimming


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Yh I know what u mean but in all honesty I'm very confident in everything I do ie work and pretty much everyday life but no not with the body iv modeled for 18yrs so ppl don't believe me but it's true and behind a camera u are kinda the 3 rd person it dosnt bother me...THIS **** is diff u are practically naked it strips u of every vulnerability u have the diet and training takes u to dark places u are putting yaself in the worst position ever for critique and Im someone who won't even go swimming for god sake lol so in answer to ur a it's not that I'm confident about my body that I'm doing it..it's because I'm not that I do it...it's hard to explain in this form do t think it comes across the same as how I mean it...don't get me wrong I'm a confident person generally but with the body no is what I'm saying.


I get what your saying  . I'm the opposite to you. I could get my body out in a swimming pool and like people looking (when I have a body) it gives me a confidence boost etc. I couldn't stand on stage unless I was 100% I was going to win. To put myself through that pain, diet and lifestyle to come 2nd would kill me. I'd hate to stand there alone people making decisions about my body etc.


----------



## Skye666

SwAn1 said:


> LOL don't bullsh!t a bullsh!ter you're stood practically naked in high heels in your avi you're not that lacking in confidence of your body. Won't even go swimming


Actually I did say most won't get it...it's the truth..I dont lie or bull****


----------



## SwAn1

Skye666 said:


> Actually I did say most won't get it...it's the truth..I dont lie or bull****


Ok, ok....I'll play along and give you a compliment, I love your tiles in your kitchen ;-)


----------



## Skye666

SwAn1 said:


> Ok, ok....I'll play along and give you a compliment, I love your tiles in your kitchen ;-)


Are u being a pr**k....I don't need compliments I'm fine I don't need to pretend I'm not confident in those situations..u don't know me I'm volunteering that info but don't come tame with ur negativity I won't appreciate it nor will I appreciate u calling me a bull****ter target someone else


----------



## SwAn1

Skye666 said:


> Are u being a pr**k....I don't need compliments I'm fine I don't need to pretend I'm not confident in those situations..u don't know me I'm volunteering that info but don't come tame with ur negativity I won't appreciate it nor will I appreciate u calling me a bull****ter target someone else


LOL You're so easy to wind up


----------



## Skye666

SwAn1 said:


> LOL You're so easy to wind up


No I generally treat the over 45 thread with a bit more maturity ..calling someone a bull****ter when u don't know me..I wouldn't waste energy doin that


----------



## SwAn1

Skye666 said:


> No I generally treat the over 45 thread with a bit more maturity ..calling someone a bull****ter when u don't know me..I wouldn't waste energy doin that


It was only meant as pi55 take, tongue in cheek if you like, you dish it out thought you could take a joke 'petal'


----------



## Skye666

SwAn1 said:


> It was only meant as pi55 take, tongue in cheek if you like, you dish it out thought you could take a joke 'petal'


Have I ever dished it out to u? No so don't fight other peoples battles ...


----------



## SwAn1

Skye666 said:


> Have I ever dished it out to u? No so don't fight other peoples battles ...


There was no 'fighting other peoples battles......' it was a joke.....you clearly are mental.... I'll leave you too it. It was banter, I even pointed out as much and you still go defensive. Have a good evening


----------



## Skye666

SwAn1 said:


> There was no 'fighting other peoples battles......' it was a joke.....you clearly are mental.... I'll leave you too it. It was banter, I even pointed out as much and you still go defensive. Have a good evening


but if u call someone a bull****ter and if u jump in with ' u dish it out' u come across as someone wanting to try and attack ...and so I retaliate. Oh and I'm mental too...well m proud of that one....good eve to u too.


----------



## SwAn1

Skye666 said:


> but if u call someone a bull****ter and if u jump in with ' u dish it out' u come across as someone wanting to try and attack ...and so I retaliate. Oh and I'm mental too...well m proud of that one....good eve to u too.


You do dish out stuff to people that I construe as banter, so therefore I presumed you could take a tongue in cheek statement aka banter. I guess I misunderstood your posts....Anyway i'm off to mumsnet


----------



## harrison180

Yoda just died on starwars... I thought you would like to no.


----------



## PD89

harrison180 said:


> Yoda just died on starwars... I thought you would like to no.


Yoda can't die, he is so at one with the force that his consciousness is forever with us.


----------



## saxondale

SwAn1 said:


> You do dish out stuff to people that I construe as banter, so therefore I presumed you could take a tongue in cheek statement aka banter. I guess I misunderstood your posts....Anyway i'm off to mumsnet


She mad bro

Srs


----------



## harrison180

PD89 said:


> Yoda can't die, he is so at one with the force that his consciousness is forever with us.


Fvckin boffin ;-)


----------



## Skye666

SwAn1 said:


> You do dish out stuff to people that I construe as banter, so therefore I presumed you could take a tongue in cheek statement aka banter. I guess I misunderstood your posts....Anyway i'm off to mumsnet


Well clearly u don't read my posts properly...when a guy comes on here asking for help to learn to speak to a girl I call them a pussy coz they are based on what they wrote, when a guy calls a girl bitch this slag that slut the other I raise the point that they should respect other women on the forum...apart from that yes I have banter but u tried to be smart ass thinking u could pull me up on something I was serious about and have the neck to call me a bull****ter that's not banter...hear this I may not be the most confident about my body but I do have enough confidence to tell u to go frig yaself and I'd say that whether on here or in person and thas based on what u wrote ur a knob but don't worry there's plenty like u ur not alone..now if u don't mind iv used the over 45 thread for more than a year without any fuss..ur ruining that so don't speak to me. Ps..saxondale dont u even think about it either.....


----------



## Skye666

Morning to everyone else


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Morning to everyone else


Morning (he says hiding behind a wall with a tin hat on) is it safe to come out now 

How are you?


----------



## harrison180

Good Sunday everyone  what you all doing?

I'm going down the cafe for a large fry up  then gotta do the shopping and then chill. My mrs is in bed after a night shift and she is back tonight so ill let her have a couple hours then go wake her cuz ill be needin my dinner 

Can't wait for my fry up


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Morning (he says hiding behind a wall with a tin hat on) is it safe to come out now
> 
> How are you?


Lol..I'm good thanks...no training and coffee morning with the girls the suns out can't complain ..how's u


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Good Sunday everyone  what you all doing?
> 
> I'm going down the cafe for a large fry up  then gotta do the shopping and then chill. My mrs is in bed after a night shift and she is back tonight so ill let her have a couple hours then go wake her cuz ill be needin my dinner
> 
> Can't wait for my fry up


Ur so filthy...fry up..disgusting u should be ashamed of yourself..ur as bad as mrs s and her stinking pies


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol..I'm good thanks...no training and coffee morning with the girls the suns out can't complain ..how's u


I'm good ta  . I find Sundays boring tbh. Dunno what to have for dinner tho. Suns out here to but its still abit cold.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Ur so filthy...fry up..disgusting u should be ashamed of yourself..ur as bad as mrs s and her stinking pies


Don't you like fry ups or just cuz your not allowed one lol?


----------



## SwAn1

Skye666 said:


> Well clearly u don't read my posts properly...when a guy comes on here asking for help to learn to speak to a girl I call them a pussy coz they are based on what they wrote, when a guy calls a girl bitch this slag that slut the other I raise the point that they should respect other women on the forum...apart from that yes I have banter but u tried to be smart ass thinking u could pull me up on something I was serious about and have the neck to call me a bull****ter that's not banter...hear this I may not be the most confident about my body but I do have enough confidence to tell u to go frig yaself and I'd say that whether on here or in person and thas based on what u wrote ur a knob but don't worry there's plenty like u ur not alone..now if u don't mind iv used the over 45 thread for more than a year without any fuss..ur ruining *that so don't speak to me*. Ps..saxondale dont u even think about it either.....


Stop quoting me then you crazy woman


----------



## harrison180

SwAn1 said:


> Stop quoting me then you crazy woman


Round 2 lol


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Good Sunday everyone  what you all doing?


Well I'm in work 'cos Sunday is the start of the week here for me.

Been home for lunch (chicken, rice, diet coke) and a bit of Skype.

Got a GP appointment at 5pm and am going in to ask him for some Sustanon 250  . Well, if you don't ask you don't get... Then I'm off to the gym for legs.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Lol..I'm good thanks...no training and coffee morning with the girls the suns out can't complain ..how's u





harrison180 said:


> I'm good ta  . I find Sundays boring tbh. Dunno what to have for dinner tho. Suns out here to but its still abit cold.


You know the drill.

Sun's out... Guns out... :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Well I'm in work 'cos Sunday is the start of the week here for me.
> 
> Been home for lunch (chicken, rice, diet coke) and a bit of Skype.
> 
> Got a GP appointment at 5pm and am going in to ask him for some Sustanon 250  . Well, if you don't ask you don't get... Then I'm off to the gym for legs.


Your GP is open on a Sunday? Mine cba to open much in the week never mind the weekend. What do u do for work mate?

Lol ohhh Skype I had to re read that cuz I thought you said you had abit of... I'm not going there she will kill me haha


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> You know the drill.
> 
> Sun's out... Guns out... :thumb:


I gotta get some guns to get out first mate


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Your GP is open on a Sunday? Mine cba to open much in the week never mind the weekend. What do u do for work mate?
> 
> Lol ohhh Skype I had to re read that cuz I thought you said you had abit of... I'm not going there she will kill me haha


I don't work in the UK, Mate so that's how the Doc's is open. Got made redundant last year in the UK, so ended up taking a job offer in UAE.

I'm an Electrical/Mechanical Engineer by trade, but sort of came off the tools about 8 years ago and moved over to the training side, basically doing tech support and delivering training to Technicians.

My current role is Managing a team of Tech Trainers for a well known OEM on large truck, bus and industrial construction equipment. But today, I are be mostly designing an electrical training programme addressing parasitic drain, while skimming UKM :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

dt36 said:


> I don't work in the UK, Mate so that's how the Doc's is open. Got made redundant last year in the UK, so ended up taking a job offer in UAE.
> 
> I'm an Electrical/Mechanical Engineer by trade, but sort of came off the tools about 8 years ago and moved over to the training side, basically doing tech support and delivering training to Technicians.
> 
> My current role is Managing a team of Tech Trainers for a well known OEM on large truck, bus and industrial construction equipment. But today, I are be mostly designing an electrical training programme addressing parasitic drain, while skimming UKM :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 157114


s

Today i will be mostly watching swamp loggers until i go to work tonight


----------



## dt36

hometrainer said:


> s
> 
> Today i will be mostly watching swamp loggers until i go to work tonight


Haha, fair play to you. Dinner on your lap as well, or table break?


----------



## hometrainer

well its Sunday the step son is off to his Dads for a week Mrs HT and a load of her mates are heading to the club tonight so i am going to get some stick later ,so i think she can treat me to lunch out .i'll run that buy here when she comes back from town


----------



## saxondale

dt36 said:


> I don't work in the UK, Mate so that's how the Doc's is open. Got made redundant last year in the UK, so ended up taking a job offer in UAE.
> 
> I'm an Electrical/Mechanical Engineer by trade, but sort of came off the tools about 8 years ago and moved over to the training side, basically doing tech support and delivering training to Technicians.
> 
> My current role is Managing a team of Tech Trainers for a well known OEM on large truck, bus and industrial construction equipment. But today, I are be mostly designing an electrical training programme addressing parasitic drain, while skimming UKM :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 157114


Fuse is way overrated for load mate, just saying


----------



## saxondale

SwAn1 said:


> Stop quoting me then you crazy woman


She's delutional mate, hears people talking to her via the medium of internet forums, basically desksitter with breasts


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> I don't work in the UK, Mate so that's how the Doc's is open. Got made redundant last year in the UK, so ended up taking a job offer in UAE.
> 
> I'm an Electrical/Mechanical Engineer by trade, but sort of came off the tools about 8 years ago and moved over to the training side, basically doing tech support and delivering training to Technicians.
> 
> My current role is Managing a team of Tech Trainers for a well known OEM on large truck, bus and industrial construction equipment. But today, I are be mostly designing an electrical training programme addressing parasitic drain, while skimming UKM  :thumb:
> 
> View attachment 157114


My calculation is 5.88 watt power consumption......


----------



## dt36

saxondale said:


> Fuse is way overrated for load mate, just saying


Haha, yeah. I just drag them over and drop them into the circuit. Was using this from a previous circuit earlier on, so didn't start back from scratch. Basically, I'm trying to get them to understand the multi meter and what they can do with it. Forever getting them out if the store with the fuses blown in them at the moment.

In fairness, the Techs are good workers and will tackle most jobs, but they do struggle with the white man's magic.

Seems like you know your Ohms Law, Mate :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Bare in mind though guys that I have used the 10 ohm resistor to simulate a faulty switch that is causing the current drain across the bulb :thumb:

Anyway, I'm off to the Docs to try and blag a prescription for some Sust... Catch you later.


----------



## saxondale

dt36 said:


> Haha, yeah. I just drag them over and drop them into the circuit. Was using this from a previous circuit earlier on, so didn't start back from scratch. Basically, I'm trying to get them to understand the multi meter and what they can do with it. Forever getting them out if the store with the fuses blown in them at the moment.
> 
> In fairness, the Techs are good workers and will tackle most jobs, but they do struggle with the white man's magic.
> 
> Seems like you know your Ohms Law, Mate :thumbup1:


I was 30 years in install and service and now got a choice, tech sales or go over to training and assessment, heart says sales, head says teach.


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Bare in mind though guys that I have used the 10 ohm resistor to simulate a faulty switch that is causing the current drain across the bulb :thumb:
> 
> Anyway, I'm off to the Docs to try and blag a prescription for some Sust... Catch you later.


I get total circuit resistance to 24.48 ohms.....10 ohms resister plus or minus 5% gold band tolerance....making bulb

filament resistance of 14.48 ohms. Think that's right ......work in electronics everyday and cannot remember the

last time I used ohms law....:laugh:


----------



## dt36

saxondale said:


> I was 30 years in install and service and now got a choice, tech sales or go over to training and assessment, heart says sales, head says teach.


I was a bit wary going over to the teaching side, but to be honest I enjoy it now. If you can get your PGCE behind you with it, it certainly opens up a few more doors.

If you consider this, try and shadow an evening class as this will be mature learners who want t o be there.


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> I get total circuit resistance to 24.48 ohms.....10 ohms resister plus or minus 5% gold band tolerance....making bulb
> 
> filament resistance of 14.48 ohms. Think that's right ......work in electronics everyday and cannot remember the
> 
> last time I used ohms law....:laugh:


CL. I'm the same Mate. I use Electrodroid now to do all the calculations, as I'm pooh at maths.

If I'm honest, I'm more mechanically biased myself, but am having to keep abreast of modern electrics nowadays what with things like CANbus etc being fitted on most equipment. I am forever trying to read up on stuff, just to get a better understanding and help it to sink into my skull.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Don't you like fry ups or just cuz your not allowed one lol?


Nah just not keen the types of food in a fry up hate sausage beans hash browns bacon yuk..


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> She's delutional mate, hears people talking to her via the medium of internet forums, basically desksitter with breasts


And more penis than u will ever have fool


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Nah just not keen the types of food in a fry up hate sausage beans hash browns bacon yuk..


Nothing better than beans on hash browns


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Nah just not keen the types of food in a fry up hate sausage beans hash browns bacon yuk..


I do like a cooked breakfast, but will restrict it to about once a month. I would like to have it more, but as I know it's not the healthiest then I make a conscious effort to not have them. Usually try to have whey in water with 50g of porridge thrown in.


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> And more penis than u will ever have fool


Maybe not....


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> I do like a cooked breakfast, but will restrict it to about once a month. I would like to have it more, but as I know it's not the healthiest then I make a conscious effort to not have them. Usually try to have whey in water with 50g of porridge thrown in.


I have atleast one a week lol. I love em


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> And more penis than u will ever have fool


You have more or have had lots?


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> I do like a cooked breakfast, but will restrict it to about once a month. I would like to have it more, but as I know it's not the healthiest then I make a conscious effort to not have them. Usually try to have whey in water with 50g of porridge thrown in.


Well I guess u would prob get away with being able to have it more than on e a month without it sitting on ya hips lol

Do u throw the oats in raw?


----------



## dt36

Yes, throw them in raw and drink it back. Quick and easy.

Sometimes I'll take 200ml water, 1 scoop of whey, 1whole egg and oats. Shake them up and pour into a bowl. Microwave for 2 minutes for it to come out like a fluffy dessert. Not bad either.


----------



## harrison180

Evening all, how's everyone? You all have a nice bank hol? Mines been boring as hell


----------



## saxondale

I lost three knuckles building a greenhouse. .


----------



## raptordog

harrison180 said:


> Evening all, how's everyone? You all have a nice bank hol? Mines been boring as hell


Steady day here..... but picked up my new training partner..... don't think he

will be much good for spotting me on benching seen has he as no fcuking arms lol

Best stick to the cardio days with this one.... :lol:


----------



## harrison180

raptordog said:


> Steady day here..... but picked up my new training partner..... don't think he
> 
> will be much good for spotting me on benching seen has he as no fcuking arms lol
> 
> Best stick to the cardio days with this one.... :lol:


He looks pretty 'armless to me haha  .


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> I lost three knuckles building a greenhouse. .


That will match your other knuckles from taking the shed down mate lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

raptordog said:


> Steady day here..... but picked up my new training partner..... don't think he
> 
> will be much good for spotting me on benching seen has he as no fcuking arms lol
> 
> Best stick to the cardio days with this one.... :lol:


got one of those in my gym. I give him a right good hammering a couple of times a week.


----------



## raptordog

Dirk McQuickly said:


> got one of those in my gym. I give him a right good hammering a couple of times a week.


Oh he will be getting some Dirk  .....not usually into the standup dummy type training equipment after

a bad experience with the slam man model which broke after a week ( don't think he lasted 15 rounds total).

But the old traditional bag was getting knacked.... more red tape round it than the government census forms

they stick through our mail boxes. So up grade needed.

Heard good reports on the century Bob so thought I would give him ago.....thoughts so far........

He is a heavy lad for sure...previous owner filled with sand and it don't come out so easy, up close

he is dam ugly.....and proper miserable cnut....all the 60 miles back home...he never spoke a word.... :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

raptordog said:


> Oh he will be getting some Dirk  .....not usually into the standup dummy type training equipment after
> 
> a bad experience with the slam man model which broke after a week ( don't think he lasted 15 rounds total).
> 
> But the old traditional bag was getting knacked.... more red tape round it than the government census forms
> 
> they stick through our mail boxes. So up grade needed.
> 
> Heard good reports on the century Bob so thought I would give him ago.....thoughts so far........
> 
> He is a heavy lad for sure...previous owner filled with sand and it don't come out so easy, up close
> 
> he is dam ugly.....and proper miserable cnut....all the 60 miles back home...he never spoke a word.... :lol:


  seems to take a fair old bashing without breaking or falling over. I like the fact that the height is adjustable too. I can put it at it's lowest and get some good low roundhouse kicks in!


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> That will match your other knuckles from taking the shed down mate lol


Starting to heal now

View attachment 157205


----------



## raptordog

Dirk McQuickly said:


> seems to take a fair old bashing without breaking or falling over. I like the fact that the height is adjustable too. I can put it at it's lowest and get some good low roundhouse kicks in!


Gave up with the high kicks years ago....used to be my party peace kicking the light bulb out of the kitchen ceiling lol.

Looked impressive but more show than actual impact power.... 

These days I do a roundhouse and finish up pointing in the wrong direction with a look on my face like I have drunk 10 pints..... :lol:

Stick to low blow fast snap kicks these days.....shin/ knee...upper thigh /growing... highest I go is a straight sidekick to the solar plexus.

Saves me the embarrassment of falling on my as*e before I have even started ..... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening folks. @raptordog nice "toy"


----------



## Skye666

Evening folks..


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Evening folks. @raptordog nice "toy"


Ha...harrrr.... cheers Andy :thumb: ... my eldest son just said the same...he said "Dad at least you could have bought

a tidy blow up doll called sexy Sonia"...... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Ha...harrrr.... cheers Andy :thumb: ... my eldest son just said the same...he said "Dad at least you could have bought
> 
> a tidy blow up doll called sexy Sonia"...... :lol:


PMSL mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening folks..


Evening @Skye666 Hope all is good with you and yours?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Skye666 Hope all is good with you and yours?


Yh not too bad thanks Andy....I think il be more careful what I write in here now though I see Theres a few ppl sitting in the shadows don't speak but quick to like a post when it's trying to be clever against me....shame used to be a great thread.

So...yh all good but it's raining here how's that lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh not too bad thanks Andy....I think il be more careful what I write in here now though I see Theres a few ppl sitting in the shadows don't speak but quick to like a post when it's trying to be clever against me....shame used to be a great thread.
> 
> So...yh all good but it's raining here how's that lol.


don't know what has gone on. But it is a pity that you feel that way as you have always said it how it is imo. Hope it won't stop you posting.

Yeah been raining here all day.


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Yh not too bad thanks Andy....I think il be more careful what I write in here now though I see Theres a few ppl sitting in the shadows don't speak but quick to like a post when it's trying to be clever against me....shame used to be a great thread.
> 
> So...yh all good but it's raining here how's that lol.


Hey kid.... you speak out like you have always done....not that you speak out of turn you liven the place up... :thumb:

besides if you didn't it would not be the you that we all love..... sure everyone will be behind me on this one.....


----------



## Skye666

Cheers you two...yh it's cool, il keep posting no doubt about that and I think it's coz they wanna bang/railroad/ smash me..but I'm having none of it so they get moody..rather have a brew tbh :lol:

@raptordog does ur new friend with no arms have a name

What's happened to greshie he's not on much these days?


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Cheers you two...yh it's cool, il keep posting no doubt about that and I think it's coz they wanna bang/railroad/ smash me..but I'm having none of it so they get moody..rather have a brew tbh :lol:
> 
> @raptordog does ur new friend with no arms have a name
> 
> What's happened to greshie he's not on much these days?


Yes Skye... they call him Bob...sure you would get on with him....lol










...just don't bust him up too soon...cost me good money save some for me.... :thumb:

@Greshie is one of the elders on here....he wil be watching over his flock I am sure.....


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Cheers you two...yh it's cool, il keep posting no doubt about that and I think it's coz they wanna bang/railroad/ smash me..but I'm having none of it so they get moody..rather have a brew tbh :lol:
> 
> @raptordog does ur new friend with no arms have a name
> 
> What's happened to greshie he's not on much these days?


 :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Yes Skye... they call him Bob...sure you would get on with him....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just don't bust him up too soon...cost me good money save some for me.... :thumb:
> 
> @Greshie is one of the elders on here....he wil be watching over his flock I am sure.....


I like the look of him  .


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

raptordog said:


> Steady day here..... but picked up my new training partner..... don't think he
> 
> will be much good for spotting me on benching seen has he as no fcuking arms lol
> 
> Best stick to the cardio days with this one.... :lol:


Looks a bit creepy for me, it would freak me out having that in the house lol


----------



## raptordog

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Looks a bit creepy for me, it would freak me out having that in the house lol


Creepy for sure ken...going to put it in the dark corner in the bedroom.....

sure to get startled in the middle of the night and get some late

night cardio in lol..... :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

raptordog said:


> Creepy for sure ken...going to put it in the dark corner in the bedroom.....
> 
> sure to get startled in the middle of the night and get some late
> 
> night cardio in lol..... :lol:


All that squeaking and grunting coming from your bedroom, the neighbours will think you are a stud lol


----------



## harrison180

mornin all, how you doing?

think im having some sort of male menopause cuz i keep gettin hot flushes and also gut ache lol. ill go feel unwell down the gym, see if i can sweat it out


----------



## biglbs

Hi all,who is off for the week?...We are...


----------



## gearchange

harrison180 said:


> mornin all, how you doing?
> 
> think im having some sort of male menopause cuz i keep gettin hot flushes and also gut ache lol. ill go feel unwell down the gym, see if i can sweat it out


What are you doing to cause this atm ? and hello.


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> What are you doing to cause this atm ? and hello.


fvck knows mate just feel under the weather. i was in the gym and felt like i had no energy or strength at all. tried to keep pushing myself but it was hard today. it can stop though i cant be doing weak ass sessions like that


----------



## mrssalvatore

I disappear for 48 hours and there's 298 post to get threw. Damn you people. lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

Well I need to build a window seat and a shed.

I also need to get around to sorting out a new set of stairs to be fitted over the ones I already have. Any ideas people.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Well I need to build a window seat and a shed.
> 
> I also need to get around to sorting out a new set of stairs to be fitted over the ones I already have. Any ideas people.


Can't help u with that!! But I'm sure someone in here will have an idea.

How's u? Health wise and otherwise...

Iv been making my own bikini for comp...coming on nicely. :clap:


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Hi all,who is off for the week?...We are...
> View attachment 157308


Me because I'm a lady of leisure now lol

Hope u got something nice planned if ur off all week ?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Can't help u with that!! But I'm sure someone in here will have an idea.
> 
> How's u? Health wise and otherwise...
> 
> Iv been making my own bikini for comp...coming on nicely. :clap:


Wow can we have piccies.

Errr all went up like a bomb in health department.

Went to see my surgeon at Sheffield who said not to go anywhere near the operation at chesterfield the last op they did there's a good chance they messed it up and made it worse. :-/ so am gonna cancel the op.


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Cheers you two...yh it's cool, il keep posting no doubt about that and I think it's coz they wanna bang/railroad/ smash me..but I'm having none of it so they get moody..rather have a brew tbh :lol:
> 
> @raptordog does ur new friend with no arms have a name
> 
> What's happened to greshie he's not on much these days?





raptordog said:


> Yes Skye... they call him Bob...sure you would get on with him....lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...just don't bust him up too soon...cost me good money save some for me.... :thumb:
> 
> @Greshie is one of the elders on here....he wil be watching over his flock I am sure.....


Still alive 

Been away and then entertaining friends whp were up from Brighton and currently working full time for a couple of weeks so little time to train or catch up on people's doings...............


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Wow can we have piccies.
> 
> Errr all went up like a bomb in health department.
> 
> Went to see my surgeon at Sheffield who said not to go anywhere near the operation at chesterfield the last op they did there's a good chance they messed it up and made it worse. :-/ so am gonna cancel the op.


Bloody hell!!! Did he mean just at that hospital or don't have it all?


----------



## andyhuggins

Alright guys (and ladies of course)


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Still alive
> 
> Been away and then entertaining friends whp were up from Brighton and currently working full time for a couple of weeks so little time to train or catch up on people's doings...............


Not that u missed much..but nice to see u back :thumbup1:

Ohhh brighton love the lanes.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Alright guys (and ladies of course)


Evening ...


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Not that u missed much..but nice to see u back :thumbup1:
> 
> Ohhh brighton love the lanes.


hey @Greshie good to hear from you  was down in Brighton last Saturday had a really good day.



Skye666 said:


> Evening ...


How are you doing @Skye666?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> hey @Greshie good to hear from you  was down in Brighton last Saturday had a really good day.
> 
> How are you doing @Skye666?


Not too bad thanks Andy


----------



## latblaster

Listen to this...a-mazing!! :bounce:


----------



## harrison180

evening everyone 

bit random but i hate brian blessed but that helmans advert cracks me up. "plum tomatoes? man alive what ever happend to BIG TOMATOES?"

simple things please simple people lol


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Listen to this...a-mazing!! :bounce:


my freind i see your clapton and cale and i raise you a...


----------



## latblaster

Think I've posted this before......not sure, never mind.


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Me because I'm a lady of leisure now lol
> 
> Hope u got something nice planned if ur off all week ?


Oh yes,happy days!

We have,been at our caravan in sun and rain,going back soon..for more and more throwing of little fellas around the pool!


----------



## saxondale

Greenhouse doing my head in now, think every pane was hand cut to size


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Oh yes,happy days!
> 
> We have,been at our caravan in sun and rain,going back soon..for more and more throwing of little fellas around the pool!


Enjoy mate


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Bloody hell!!! Did he mean just at that hospital or don't have it all?


Not to have that particular op. And def not at that hospital.


----------



## raptordog

saxondale said:


> Greenhouse doing my head in now, think every pane was hand cut to size


You deserve everything you get for buying a second hand greenhouse...I have no sympathy..... 

How am I educated in these matters...because this fcuking idiot once bought a 20 x 10 sized greenhouse once.. looked tip top

before it was dismantled.....thought I had got a bargain till I tried getting the dam thing back together....finished up

recycling the glass and weighing off the aluminum....then crying to myself when I looked in my wallet..... :lol:


----------



## raptordog

mrssalvatore said:


> Went to see my surgeon at Sheffield.


If I had known you were in Sheffield you could have brought me my pie.... :lol:

Sorry to hear that the health system has let you down....good call though kid if

you are not sure...don't blame you for putting things on hold.....seen some major

mess ups in regards to operations carried out.

Hope you find a solution that you are happy with and more so gets you sorted.....


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> Greenhouse doing my head in now, think every pane was hand cut to size


You should of kept the shed and took the roof off then put a few layers of cling film on it  job done. Aslong as a cat don't sit on it lol


----------



## saxondale

mrssalvatore said:


> Not to have that particular op. And def not at that hospital.


All Drs say that about other hospitals/consultants, they are so bitchy


----------



## saxondale

raptordog said:


> If I had known you were in Sheffield you could have brought me my pie.... :lol:
> 
> Sorry to hear that the health system has let you down....good call though kid if
> 
> you are not sure...don't blame you for putting things on hold.....seen some major
> 
> mess ups in regards to operations carried out.
> 
> Hope you find a solution that you are happy with and more so gets you sorted.....


It will not beat me ...........


----------



## biglbs

harrison180 said:


> You should of kept the shed and took the roof off then put a few layers of cling film on it  job done. Aslong as a cat don't sit on it lol


I bought 3 prefab concrete garages off Fleepit and paid someone £100 to dismantle them and deliver then £200 to help me erect plus concrete etc,ended up 23" x 11" cost £1100 in all and is now in seventh year looking solid....ok i suppose but a lot of grief lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

raptordog said:


> If I had known you were in Sheffield you could have brought me my pie.... :lol:
> 
> Sorry to hear that the health system has let you down....good call though kid if
> 
> you are not sure...don't blame you for putting things on hold.....seen some major
> 
> mess ups in regards to operations carried out.
> 
> Hope you find a solution that you are happy with and more so gets you sorted.....


Cheers  we will get there in the end



saxondale said:


> All Drs say that about other hospitals/consultants, they are so bitchy


True but to be fair I had the same procedures done at both hospitals. As chesterfield did **** it up.


----------



## dt36

Went to Docs last Sunday to ask for some Test, rather than trying to source here. Different experience to the UK, as I went to a private clinic on my medical insurance.

Told the Doc that I was prescribed Sustanon and later Nebido in the UK and that I needed a prescription for it here :whistling: . Said he would give it me, but needed to do bloods first to satisfy the insurance policy. My reply was that the test would be negative as I had recently had a jab of Nebido and it was still in my system :whistling: .

Anyway, just had a phone call. "your blood tests are back and are at a normal level. Must be the recent test injection you told me about. Come in Monday and we'll start your therapy and give you your first follow on dose" Result :thumb:

Now I have it on my prescription here, I'll try and get a copy and flip it the other way back home...


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Went to Docs last Sunday to ask for some Test, rather than trying to source here. Different experience to the UK, as I went to a private clinic on my medical insurance.
> 
> Told the Doc that I was prescribed Sustanon and later Nebido in the UK and that I needed a prescription for it here :whistling: . Said he would give it me, but needed to do bloods first to satisfy the insurance policy. My reply was that the test would be negative as I had recently had a jab of Nebido and it was still in my system :whistling: .
> 
> Anyway, just had a phone call. "your blood tests are back and are at a normal level. Must be the recent test injection you told me about. Come in Monday and we'll start your therapy and give you your first follow on dose" Result :thumb:
> 
> Now I have it on my prescription here, I'll try and get a copy and flip it the other way back home...


Classic bullsh1t baffles brains mate,superb!


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> Classic bullsh1t baffles brains mate,superb!


Haha, yes. Should have gone full Pinochio on him and said I was on growth as well  .

To be honest Tom I don't think he was that bothered. I went in from work in a shirt & tie and was just chatting to him casually. Appointment was £197 and I had to pay 10‰ of that. If he'd fobbed me off then he loses the follow ups and prescriptions.

Any medicines I now have will just cost me 10% too. Just got to wait and see if it's Nebido or Sust on Monday :thumb: .


----------



## saxondale

mrssalvatore said:


> Cheers  we will get there in the end
> 
> True but to be fair I had the same procedures done at both hospitals. As chesterfield did **** it up.


Does have a bad reputation.


----------



## mrssalvatore

saxondale said:


> Does have a bad reputation.


Agree completely with the statement. I had my little boy 10 weeks early in Sheffield. He was transfered over to chesterfield and within one day he started going backwards.

Never will I go to chesterfield again.


----------



## harrison180

Evening all how u doin?

What are your Friday plans?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Evening all how u doin?
> 
> What are your Friday plans?


Evening mate. How goes it with you?


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Evening all how u doin?
> 
> *What are your Friday plans*?


Wine & the mother!


----------



## raptordog

Evening guys....hope your all well...


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> Wine & the mother!


I hope you're not doing the mother.


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> I hope you're not doing the mother.


 :w00t:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening mate. How goes it with you?


Im good mate how are u? Im busy losing at darts again. I have more chance of winning mr olympia than the darts matches.

I remember the days i used to compete for most wins in the season i dont no why i show up these days.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Wine & the mother!


Send her out to get a take away mate lol 

Ill have a curry mate


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> :w00t:


lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

things seem to be picking up tonite guys LOL.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> things seem to be picking up tonite guys LOL.


Where


----------



## mrssalvatore

I have terrible terrible terrible shin splints. Anyone free for a rub?


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Where


in here, now you are here @mrssalvatore :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> I have terrible terrible terrible shin splints. Anyone free for a rub?


ME ME ME :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> ME ME ME :thumbup1:


It's sooo painful  it hurts my shins to move my toes. How ****ed up is that!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> It's sooo painful  it hurts my shins to move my toes. How ****ed up is that!!!


now that is painful.. Stick on your high heels and stretch your toes and calves etc out. Don't 4get the pics :whistling:


----------



## harrison180

Hi all how you doing?

Found a record stall today and I also saw my future wife lol


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Hi all how you doing?
> 
> Found a record stall today and I also saw my future wife lol


Tell us then, what was she like....or do you mean you met Skye? 

@Skye666


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Tell us then, what was she like....or do you mean you met Skye?
> 
> @Skye666


Lol nah weren't that lucky mate  .

There was this girl working on a book stall and she had this great 80s hair do going on and wearing denim with patches on like acdc and Judas Priest etc. from behind I thought she was in her 40s but when she turned round she was my age and fvcking gorgeous. I liked her jacket, she liked my cowboy boots and then my mrs come and ruined it lol


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Tell us then, what was she like....or do you mean you met Skye?
> 
> @Skye666


Please tell us more @Harrison180


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lol nah weren't that lucky mate  .
> 
> There was this girl working on a book stall and she had this great 80s hair do going on and wearing denim with patches on like acdc and Judas Priest etc. from behind I thought she was in her 40s but when she turned round she was my age and fvcking gorgeous. I liked her jacket, she liked my cowboy boots and then my mrs come and ruined it lol


Right that's it!


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Right that's it!


Lol that's it what?


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Lol that's it what?


You've blown it mate....she's all mine now.  :laugh:


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> You've blown it mate....she's all mine now.  :laugh:


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo. Where's my jack Daniels lol


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lol that's it what?


I'm not coming to a car show and a nandos after take miss 1980 who looks 40 from the back ( which made me smile)


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I'm not coming to a car show and a nandos after take miss 1980 who looks 40 from the back ( which made me smile)


Ohhhh but I have been waiting so long to take u to a show then woo you on a dinner date. I guess miss 1980 will have to lose out then lol


----------



## latblaster




----------



## gearchange

*On the next episode of mind over muscle*,will skye find the man of her dreams,will Harrison get his dream,or has latblaster slipped in on the blind side and has andy higgins left it to late.

*Tune in next week to find out.*


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> *On the next episode of mind over muscle*,will skye find the man of her dreams,will Harrison get his dream,or has latblaster slipped in on the blind side and has andy higgins left it to late.
> 
> *Tune in next week to find out.*


Ill go all JR Ewing on @latblaster and @andyhuggins to get my own way haha


----------



## saxondale

I have a question for sky, been bugging me for weeks


----------



## latblaster

@harrison180... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> *On the next episode of mind over muscle*,will skye find the man of her dreams,will Harrison get his dream,or has latblaster slipped in on the blind side and has andy higgins left it to late.
> 
> *Tune in next week to find out.*


Lol..OI cilla......when did I become miss popular I'm used to being bullied picked on and called a feminist ~cry~ don't think I can cope with this popularity.


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> I have a question for sky, been bugging me for weeks


Don't u start buddy it's Sunday give a girl a break ffs!!!!


----------



## Greshie

People still wear Cowboy boots ? :w00t:


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> Don't u start buddy it's Sunday give a girl a break ffs!!!!


Sums you up - don't stop to ask, nether mind I'll google the answer


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> People still wear Cowboy boots ? :w00t:


Only me I think haha. Well only me under the age of 50 and British I think. I like to be different.

I also wear a leather waistcoat (or as pronounced in the Black Country westcut) but I see more of those than boots.


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> Sums you up - don't stop to ask, nether mind I'll google the answer


Lol haven't u had enough arguing with your friend on the other post mate?


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> Only me I think haha. Well only me under the age of 50 and British I think. I like to be different.
> 
> I also wear a leather waistcoat (or as pronounced in the Black Country westcut) but I see more of those than boots.


lmfao. do you wear them with the jeans tucked into the boots?


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> Lol haven't u had enough arguing with your friend on the other post mate?


I wanted to ask her a question mate, never mind.


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> lmfao. do you wear them with the jeans tucked into the boots?


Nah that's a female thing mate. The art of showing the design bit of the boots is when you go to sit down, flick your jeans up abit to show abit off


----------



## eezy1

saxondale said:


> I wanted to ask her a question mate, never mind.


the answer is yes mate. she would have you for breakfast :tongue:


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> I wanted to ask her a question mate, never mind.


Was it a nice question lol?


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> Nah that's a female thing mate. The art of showing the design bit of the boots is when you go to sit down, flick your jeans up abit to show abit off


haha learn something new everyday

prefer cowgirls myself


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> haha learn something new everyday
> 
> prefer cowgirls myself


Nothing sexier than a girl in little denim shorts and cowboy boots  .

She can even leave the boots when we are in bed if she wants lol


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> Nothing sexier than a girl in little denim shorts and cowboy boots  .
> 
> She can even leave the boots when we are in bed if she wants lol


yeaah boyeeee


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> yeaah boyeeee


Tbh mate if you find a girl who likes wearing cowboy boots you may want to leave some of your vocabulary at the door lol. For example, your in the bedroom, she strips down and leaves the boots on and you go "yeahhh boyeee" she will get dressed and leave lol

Now if a girl takes her trackies off and leaves her nikies on then by all means fire away and even do that hand shaking finger clapping thing haha


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> Tbh mate if you find a girl who likes wearing cowboy boots you may want to leave some of your vocabulary at the door lol. For example, your in the bedroom, she strips down and leaves the boots on and you go "yeahhh boyeee" she will get dressed and leave lol
> 
> Now if a girl takes her trackies off and leaves her nikies on then by all means fire away and even do that hand shaking finger clapping thing haha


i just type that sh!t mate. havent said it out loud since i was a yute lol


----------



## eezy1

ive got harri`san telling me how to get laid

whatever next :laugh:


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> ive got harri`san telling me how to get laid
> 
> whatever next :laugh:


You can give me weight lifting advice mate but in my prime I was pretty good with the ladies and I no a thing or two  .

They didnt call me mr slick in college for nothin lol.


----------



## eezy1

harrison180 said:


> You can give me weight lifting advice mate but in my prime I was pretty good with the ladies and I no a thing or two  .
> 
> They didnt call me mr slick in college for nothin lol.


haha fairplay. yeh mate anytime you want any training advice am here

off to train shoulders now


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> haha fairplay. yeh mate anytime you want any training advice am here
> 
> off to train shoulders now


Anytime you need help with the ladies mate I'm here haha.

Ok have fun, don't go injuring yourself so u have to pullout of the comp or anything lol


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> People still wear Cowboy boots ? :w00t:


Mate of mine still wears cowboy boots when him and a friend (don't know him) go fishing during the summer on their horses


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Only me I think haha. Well only me under the age of 50 and British I think. I like to be different.
> 
> I also wear a leather waistcoat (or as pronounced in the Black Country westcut) but I see more of those than boots.


I'll have you know Harri' san that I'm a mere 40 years old. :whistling:

Btw, do you do Line Dancing? :lol:


----------



## gearchange

harrison180 said:


> You can give me weight lifting advice mate but in my prime I was pretty good with the ladies and I no a thing or two  .
> 
> They didnt call me mr slick in college for nothin lol.


Hey ,don't you talk past tense mate,we are in our prime now,this is the over 45 hot studs section ?


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Anytime you need help with the ladies mate I'm here haha.
> 
> could,nt you teach that brother in law any thing.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> I'll have you know Harri' san that I'm a mere 40 years old. :whistling:
> 
> Btw, do you do Line Dancing? :lol:


Would like to try it mate but there's no classes by me


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> Lol u can't teach that [email protected] anything mate. Anyway to hear him talk he is the best looking male on earth. The birds he brings home are either pig ugly, beyond help on the thick scale or both. This one he has now is ok looking but jeeeesus she is dim.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Mate of mine still wears cowboy boots when him and a friend (don't know him) go fishing during the summer on their horses


I'd love that. To go hunting or fishing on horseback and camp in the wilderness or something


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> I'd love that. To go hunting or fishing on horseback and camp in the wilderness or something


Well go & do it....you have all the time in the world.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Well go & do it....you have all the time in the world.


Have I balls lol. Tbh next year I can see me having a month off to go and do something relaxing and peaceful.

Also I ain't got a horse yet lol


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> I'd love that. To go hunting or fishing on horseback and camp in the wilderness or something


You should go for it. This could be the makings of a story for a good film... :thumb:


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> haha at least he still pulls.


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> Lol if you want to call it that. He only goes for the weak insecure ones he can bully about


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> You should go for it. This could be the makings of a story for a good film... :thumb:


Have you ever seen a program called man tracker? That's one of my dream jobs


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> Sums you up - don't stop to ask, nether mind I'll google the answer


If u can't take the banter why do t u leave 45 thread it was a better place before u arrived...u can't sum someone up YOU DONT KNOW..


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> the answer is yes mate. she would have you for breakfast :tongue:


I certainly wouldn't. FACT!


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> Hey ,don't you talk past tense mate,we are in our prime now,this is the over 45 hot studs section ?


Lol hot studs


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> If u can't take the banter why do t u leave 45 thread it was a better place before u arrived...u can't sum someone up YOU DONT KNOW..


Ive never said a bad word about you

You are such a hypocrite, youve done nothing but post sht about me since either of us joined.

you cant stand people who dont think your queen bee, you do it in all sorts of threads and with all sorts of posters.

Over 45s threads your is it? Well sorry from me for daring to look at the internet.


----------



## harrison180

Come on now kids or ill have to come bash both your heads together and one can sit on the naughty step and one on the chair until u both play nice


----------



## gearchange

Skye666 said:


> Lol hot studs


Well,lukewarm at least:wink:


----------



## eezy1

lool sax mate you rub everyone the wrong way dont you :lol: :lol:


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> Well,lukewarm at least:wink:


Well actually I think there's quite a few male hot forties plus :devil2:


----------



## gearchange

Skye666 said:


> Well actually I think there's quite a few male hot forties plus :devil2:


Maybe we should start our own over 45+ pin up section .


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> Ive never said a bad word about you
> 
> You are such a hypocrite, youve done nothing but post sht about me since either of us joined.
> 
> you cant stand people who dont think your queen bee, you do it in all sorts of threads and with all sorts of posters.
> 
> Over 45s threads your is it? Well sorry from me for daring to look at the internet.


U keep quoting me with snide comments....and in here yesterday whenever it was u said u wanted to ask a question why do that if u don't frigging like me feck off mate ...as for ur bull**** queen bee utter crap I don't give u the time of day u

Mean coz ur a nasty pr**k ....since we both joined.??? .jeez I didn't notice u wot u on about????? I'm active on the forum so what dosnt make a queen bee ....45 thread isn't mine didn't say that did I...but since u been in here u don't stop sniping I'm gonna have to call u Wesley....just don't talk to me it's easy.


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> Maybe we should start our own over 45+ pin up section .


I agree...u start


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

gearchange said:


> Maybe we should start our own over 45+ pin up section .


over 50 thread, keep all the kids out lol, plus we can swap bedtime drink recipes:thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

gearchange said:


> Maybe we should start our own over 45+ pin up section .


Are the pics of us in our thermals and dressing gowns, or wellies with a trowel and dibber in hand,well we are old farts


----------



## gearchange

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Are the pics of us in our thermals and dressing gowns, or wellies with a trowel and dibber in hand,well we are old farts


I was thinking more pipe and slippers


----------



## latblaster

gearchange said:


> I was thinking more pipe and slippers


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

gearchange said:


> I was thinking more pipe and slippers


Haha i have a pipe, but alas no slippers, i dont smoke but i asked my son to buy it me for my 50th, i thought to myself, now old chap, you like the smell of a pipe, why not learn to smoke one, well i popped on youtube on how to do it right, well fcuk me, i can not even smoke a pipe without the fcuker going out every 30 seconds lol, but on special occasions, i bring it out, and sit in the corner, pretending i am Sherlock Holmes


----------



## dt36

Haha, I remember my old woodwork teacher used to smoke a pipe in class. Never smoked myself, but did love the smell of it.

My mate used to keep nagging him for a puff of it every lesson, but he always said no. Then, we was his last ever class before he retired at the end of the 3rd year, so he called my mate over. What a guy. Poor Hulbert nearly choked to death and the old Mr Brown just patted him on the back. Legend...


----------



## hometrainer

my old art teacher used to smoke a pipe used to stink the art room out not sure how that would go down today in this PC world we live in


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> my old art teacher used to smoke a pipe used to stink the art room out not sure how that would go down today in this PC world we live in


Yh don't think it would go down well....a cigar however could be appealing ...are u entering this pin up then mr HT?


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> View attachment 157523


How often do u use that?


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Yh don't think it would go down well....a cigar however could be appealing ...are u entering this pin up then mr HT?


 I could see him smoking the little ones that come in the tins,would have been better than the bonfire smell of his pipe.

I Don't really see myself as a pin up so i'll pass although the Police have insisted on taking my picture on the odd occasion


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> How often do u use that?


Never smoked Opium....but as I'm approaching the Twilight Years...then maybe.


----------



## harrison180

hometrainer said:


> my old art teacher used to smoke a pipe used to stink the art room out not sure how that would go down today in this PC world we live in


Stink? Best smell on earth (well next to Tarmac) is pipe smoke


----------



## hometrainer

I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## latblaster

hometrainer said:


> I love the smell of napalm in the morning


----------



## mrssalvatore

I made it. Yay


----------



## dt36

Just got back from Doc's. Result. 1 amp of Sustanon every 10 days, thank you very much.

Now to see what effect it will have on my training and if I'll get some positive returns from it. :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

Evening chaps and chapettes how's it going?


----------



## latblaster

Harri San.... :thumb:


----------



## latblaster

What you think of this harri san?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dt36 said:


> Just got back from Doc's. Result. 1 amp of Sustanon every 10 days, thank you very much.
> 
> Now to see what effect it will have on my training and if I'll get some positive returns from it. :thumb:


if you don't mind me asking, what was the process you had to go through to get him to agree to that?


----------



## dt36

Dirk McQuickly said:


> if you don't mind me asking, what was the process you had to go through to get him to agree to that?


Bare in mind I'm living in UAE at the moment for work so went on private medical insurance :

What I did was to make an appointment with my GP and told him I needed a prescription for Nebido or Sustanon. I told him that I was already on Test in the UK (little white lie maybe) and needed a script to get it here. He took my bloods to assess my levels and asked me why I was already on it. I quoted him all the answers found on the Nebido self assessment form. Tiredness after meals, low libido, no go etc.

I then told him that the blood test would come back negative as I already had a shot of Nebido in my system. He told me not to worry as it had to be done to satisfy the insurance for the prescriptions.

Went back yesterday and he offered me Sustanon, as he couldn't get Nebido.

Google the Nebido website and look at the patient page. Do the self assessment test, print it and go to your docs and chance your arm. I think I had a result due to the fact I went private and he didn't really argue against me. Must have bluffed him good or he wants my repeat revenue... :thumb:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dt36 said:


> Bare in mind I'm living in UAE at the moment for work so went on private medical insurance :
> 
> What I did was to make an appointment with my GP and told him I needed a prescription for Nebido or Sustanon. I told him that I was already on Test in the UK (little white lie maybe) and needed a script to get it here. He took my bloods to assess my levels and asked me why I was already on it. I quoted him all the answers found on the Nebido self assessment form. Tiredness after meals, low libido, no go etc.
> 
> I then told him that the blood test would come back negative as I already had a shot of Nebido in my system. He told me not to worry as it had to be done to satisfy the insurance for the prescriptions.
> 
> Went back yesterday and he offered me Sustanon, as he couldn't get Nebido.
> 
> Google the Nebido website and look at the patient page. Do the self assessment test, print it and go to your docs and chance your arm. I think I had a result due to the fact I went private and he didn't really argue against me. Must have bluffed him good or he wants my repeat revenue... :thumb:


nice work!


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> What you think of this harri san?


very good mate i quite like that 

i like lenny kravitz new one






its nice to see a good new song i cant be doing with that thud thud talentless bollox the young uns listen to with their trousers round their knees. buy a belt?


----------



## latblaster




----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


>


now dont go knockin one off over the pictures lol


----------



## Skye666

All this naughtiness what's going on In here!!

Harrison u are corrupting the oldies

Evening all


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> All this naughtiness what's going on In here!!
> 
> Harrison u are corrupting the oldies
> 
> Evening all


lol @latblaster dont need my help 

how are you?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> lol @latblaster dont need my help
> 
> how are you?


Don't blame hi he's senile and easily influenced.

I'm ok at how's u..how's the diet/training


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Don't blame hi he's senile and easily influenced.
> 
> I'm ok at how's u..how's the diet/training


im ok got my speed awareness course tomoz lol. trainings going great but diet isnt. i just cant get the food in when im driving about and i spend most my time feeling ill tbh. cant take protein shakes anymore, i cant even force them down. food is now boring as fvck and its a chore to eat and heres the cherry on the top I'M STILL NOT EATING ENOUGH.

hows yours goin?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> im ok got my speed awareness course tomoz lol. trainings going great but diet isnt. i just cant get the food in when im driving about and i spend most my time feeling ill tbh. cant take protein shakes anymore, i cant even force them down. food is now boring as fvck and its a chore to eat and heres the cherry on the top I'M STILL NOT EATING ENOUGH.
> 
> hows yours goin?


Hahaha. I hear that! Same problem it's the biggest mission for me too nothing worse than forcing yaself to eat when u really don't want it. Iv managed it so far. But only been 6 weeks..I did some pics today and I can see a wee bit of diff in the legs so that keeps me going coz before it took ages. Just keep going with it but I know work can get in the way depending what u do I guess.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Hahaha. I hear that! Same problem it's the biggest mission for me too nothing worse than forcing yaself to eat when u really don't want it. Iv managed it so far. But only been 6 weeks..I did some pics today and I can see a wee bit of diff in the legs so that keeps me going coz before it took ages. Just keep going with it but I know work can get in the way depending what u do I guess.


if you erm need another opinion you could always send those pics to me 

i just want to break the 11 stone barrier lol im nearly there but my body dont seem to want it. im gonna just keep goin for it till i either get muscle or go bang lol


----------



## raptordog

Old Dozzer looking a bit ripped......










Not bad for a guy in his 50,s......still hope for me yet.....


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> if you erm need another opinion you could always send those pics to me
> 
> i just want to break the 11 stone barrier lol im nearly there but my body dont seem to want it. im gonna just keep goin for it till i either get muscle or go bang lol


Yeh just stick with it...and erm speed awareness ?? Tut tut!

The pics are goin in the album feel free.


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Old Dozzer looking a bit ripped......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for a guy in his 50,s......still hope for me yet.....


He looks great..his wife is beautiful too ..oh there's no flys on u he's got a long way to go before he reaches ur level :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Yeh just stick with it...and erm speed awareness ?? Tut tut!
> 
> The pics are goin in the album feel free.


if you smell burning rubber its just my trainers as i run over to your album to veiw them  lol.

i wasnt even speeding at a time i could of caused any trouble. both were empty roads and i was doin 10mph over


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> He looks great..his wife is beautiful too ..oh there's no flys on u he's got a long way to go before he reaches ur level :thumb:


Cheers :beer: ....perhaps your right...I'll give him a run for his money...just got to cut out the

Jaffa cakes and Dorian beware....... 

Not sure if that's his wife...said on the DY site pictured with friend.

Think this is one with the wife if I'm no mistaken......


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Cheers :beer: ....perhaps your right...I'll give him a run for his money...just got to cut out the
> 
> Jaffa cakes and Dorian beware.......
> 
> Not sure if that's his wife...said on the DY site pictured with friend.
> 
> Think this is one with the wife if I'm no mistaken......


Ohhhh that word..JAFFA stop stop

Yh that's his wife amazing body.


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Ohhhh that word..JAFFA stop stop
> 
> Yh that's his wife amazing body.


Whoops sorry...forgot you were being a good girl and in comp prep....I will not mention the "J" word again..... 

Defo a amazing body...... here is her bum and shaping training video.

Mite be of interest to you, some different exercisers that I haven't seen before.

Though I think you have already got that department covered pretty well by the looks

of things...... ( probably interest some of the lads on here too lol )


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Whoops sorry...forgot you were being a good girl and in comp prep....I will not mention the "J" word again.....
> 
> Defo a amazing body...... here is her bum and shaping training video.
> 
> Mite be of interest to you, some different exercisers that I haven't seen before.
> 
> Though I think you have already got that department covered pretty well by the looks
> 
> of things...... ( probably interest some of the lads on here too lol )


Unfortunately most of them I can't do due to back issues good vid tho :thumbup1: sure the boys will love it lol


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Unfortunately most of them I can't do due to back issues good vid tho :thumbup1: sure the boys will love it lol


So just out of interest you appear to have found a formula that does work (took a look at the new pics :thumbup1: ), what exercise/ methods

are you using to develop your lower body...mite help some of us old guys on here....back/ knees are usually the first to go....


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> So just out of interest you appear to have found a formula that does work (took a look at the new pics :thumbup1: ), what exercise/ methods
> 
> are you using to develop your lower body...mite help some of us old guys on here....back/ knees are usually the first to go....


Well I guess all of the exercises hit the knees...but my staple is walking lunges with heavy weights pretty much the length of gym and it's long! Step ups on the bench with weights, single leg lunges, iv been doing partial reps too and iv noticed a diff with quads. I can't squat, dead lift, or anything that involves both legs being used together pretty much just puts my back out, iv been training them twice a week and I have been getting some twinges so I'm just trying not to push my luck lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Well I guess all of the exercises hit the knees...but my staple is walking lunges with heavy weights pretty much the length of gym and it's long! Step ups on the bench with weights, single leg lunges, iv been doing partial reps too and iv noticed a diff with quads. I can't squat, dead lift, or anything that involves both legs being used together pretty much just puts my back out, iv been training them twice a week and I have been getting some twinges so I'm just trying not to push my luck lol


Have you tried Sumo dead lifts Skye? I had what sounds like pretty similar issues to you with my back and just gave up trying to deadliest altogether. I'm seeing a strength coach now who's got me doing sumo's. They're much kinder on the back.


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Don't blame hi he's senile and easily influenced.


Nice.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Nice.


Haha morning u senile old duffer how u doing?

Go to this speed awareness course for me? i don't want to go and I got man flu lol.

How u doin mate?


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Have you tried Sumo dead lifts Skye? I had what sounds like pretty similar issues to you with my back and just gave up trying to deadliest altogether. I'm seeing a strength coach now who's got me doing sumo's. They're much kinder on the back.


Tbh I think it's more than the discs....my pelvis feels out so it just won't allow for the move..I'm ok going down but there's like a click in my right glute really deep in the glute and that's ok but when I push to get up or any upward movement with. Both feet planted it puts immense pressure on my lower back and that's when it usually pops and next thing from glute to foot I'm in agony and is weeks recovery, so I try and avoid. Even a basic squat with no weight or bar on the way up I find myself maneuvering to avoid a certain point. It's permanently painful but I'm used to it now lol

Has the sumo changed things for u?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Haha morning u senile old duffer how u doing?
> 
> Go to this speed awareness course for me? i don't want to go and I got man flu lol.
> 
> How u doin mate?


Stop whining u little snivvler take a box of tissues with ya. And don't tell them u was only doing 10mph they will only think ur a big fibber


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Haha morning u senile old duffer how u doing?
> 
> Go to this speed awareness course for me? i don't want to go and I got man flu lol.
> 
> How u doin mate?


Huh...who are you....& who's the sexy lady...is that your mum? :confused1:


----------



## 25434

@Skye666.....you look great in your pics.

Have you ever tried doing cable kick backs whilst you kneel on a bench? With the loop round your ankle? They work my butt for sure, and I also do single leg presses on the machine with my foot higher than the norm...ouch! Well, you know along with all the other stuff I do to stop my bum from sinking down to my ankles..heeheee

And here's my butt.....lol...as if u want to see it...hurrrr hurrrrr.....


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Stop whining u little snivvler take a box of tissues with ya. And don't tell them u was only doing 10mph they will only think ur a big fibber


Didnt need the tissues it wasn't to bad actually. Made a new friend anyway lol. Also the bloke doin the course has a capri aswell.

Goes on abit to long tho


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Tbh I think it's more than the discs....my pelvis feels out so it just won't allow for the move..I'm ok going down but there's like a click in my right glute really deep in the glute and that's ok but when I push to get up or any upward movement with. Both feet planted it puts immense pressure on my lower back and that's when it usually pops and next thing from glute to foot I'm in agony and is weeks recovery, so I try and avoid. Even a basic squat with no weight or bar on the way up I find myself maneuvering to avoid a certain point. It's permanently painful but I'm used to it now lol
> 
> Has the sumo changed things for u?


It has. I'm still only lifting light (110kg), but I couldn't get anywhere near that before. I feel much more confident in the lift and my lower back and core feels stronger and more stable now. Sorry to hear of your troubles. It's a real ****er, isn't it?


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> @Skye666.....you look great in your pics.
> 
> Have you ever tried doing cable kick backs whilst you kneel on a bench? With the loop round your ankle? They work my butt for sure, and I also do single leg presses on the machine with my foot higher than the norm...ouch! Well, you know along with all the other stuff I do to stop my bum from sinking down to my ankles..heeheee
> 
> And here's my butt.....lol...as if u want to see it...hurrrr hurrrrr.....
> View attachment 157680


Helloooo chick..and ta very much

Yes the cable kicks are great but I need to buy the ankle strap they did have them a the gym but ppl nick the damn things...good thinking bat woman u have reminded me to go buy one!!! Job for tomoz.

Is tht ur bum???? God damn girl it's a hottie......it's a sad fact but us girls know our bums can look amazing in clothes/ leggings but out of them is whole diff kettle of fish lol..


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It has. I'm still only lifting light (110kg), but I couldn't get anywhere near that before. I feel much more confident in the lift and my lower back and core feels stronger and more stable now. Sorry to hear of your troubles. It's a real ****er, isn't it?


Wow it's a massive improvement for u then. Sometimes I find it frustrating when I go to see physio etc and they just don't listen almost all of them say stop training for a while...I reckon if I stopped I'd be worse! I'd even more a snappy cow than I am now lol


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> more a snappy cow than I am now lol


Not possible.

:lol:



Love you really...I think...the alzheimers confuses me though.


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Not possible.
> 
> :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Love you really...I think...the alzheimers confuses me though.


Careful with that love stuff...its poison :wub:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

How to pi$$ the wife off for £3.89, just buy a can of deep heat, then spray most of your body with it, the first wave of moans, is when she cant breath lol, then the second wave, when as if by magic, it some how ends up all over the top of her arm lol, she was not very happy, as she has sensitive skin (dont most women) lol, think i might need another quick spray on my right kidney area, although i might have to do it in the shed


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Helloooo chick..and ta very much
> 
> Yes the cable kicks are great but I need to buy the ankle strap they did have them a the gym but ppl nick the damn things...good thinking bat woman u have reminded me to go buy one!!! Job for tomoz.
> 
> Is tht ur bum???? God damn girl it's a hottie......it's a sad fact but us girls know our bums can look amazing in clothes/ leggings but out of them is whole diff kettle of fish lol..


Hehe..yes, that's my bum...I've been working on it a while. Bit lardy at the moment .......it doesn't come out that often that's for sure, hurrr hurrr. There is another thing I'd if you wanted to try it? The assisted pull up machines? I set the weight to what I can manage, stand on the step and put my foot on the seat that you are supposed to kneel on and press it down with my foot holding the bars to keep me steady. I then do about10 to 12 press downs with that foot......it doesn't half make your bum hurt after the first few...

I saw that on YouTube and gave it a go...really tiring. Orrrrrrrrrrr........I grab some kettle bells, 10kg, 12kg, 14kg. Then I do 3 sets of sumo squats holding the kettlebell to my chest, then put my feet shoulder width and do 3 sets, then put my feet together and do 3 sets. I then move up the weight.

I'm thinking you already know what to do as you look in really great shape but if either of those help then good.


----------



## harrison180

Ken Hutchinson said:


> How to pi$$ the wife off for £3.89, just buy a can of deep heat, then spray most of your body with it, the first wave of moans, is when she cant breath lol, then the second wave, when as if by magic, it some how ends up all over the top of her arm lol, she was not very happy, as she has sensitive skin (dont most women) lol, think i might need another quick spray on my right kidney area, although i might have to do it in the shed


You spent how much on a can of deep heat????


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Flubs said:


> @Skye666.....you look great in your pics.
> 
> Have you ever tried doing cable kick backs whilst you kneel on a bench? With the loop round your ankle? They work my butt for sure, and I also do single leg presses on the machine with my foot higher than the norm...ouch! Well, you know along with all the other stuff I do to stop my bum from sinking down to my ankles..heeheee
> 
> And here's my butt.....lol...as if u want to see it...hurrrr hurrrrr.....
> View attachment 157680


Flubs, that's the smallest photo in the world, how can we appreciate your fine posterior, when we can't even see it


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

harrison180 said:


> You spent how much on a can of deep heat????


That's how much it cost at morrisons, have I been robbed


----------



## 25434

Ken Hutchinson said:


> [Redacted], that's the smallest photo in the world, how can we appreciate your fine posterior, when we can't even see it


Hurrrr hurrrr.....welllllll........I'm working on the fact that by doing such a small piccie no one will realise how very uberrrrrr large my bottom actually is! Oh yeaaahhh...I know how to fool y'all. 

You know that quote. " small but perfectly formed"? That does not apply to my bottom! :laugh:


----------



## Fletch68

What are folks thoughts on 46 year old men letching after 22yr old girls?


----------



## hometrainer

Fletch68 said:


> What are folks thoughts on 46 year old men letching after 22yr old girls?


been down that road it did not end well and you get used to the is that your daughter jokes having said that Mrs Ht is 20 years my junior and we get on fine


----------



## dt36

Not for me. I want someone who remembers the original gang on Grange Hill and what programme the phrase "All aboard the Skylark" is from...


----------



## harrison180

Ken Hutchinson said:


> That's how much it cost at morrisons, have I been robbed


i find poundland spray works just as good mate. also i think morrisons do their own spray which im sure my mrs has used before but i might have the wrong shop


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Not for me. I want someone who remembers the original gang on Grange Hill and what programme the phrase "All aboard the Skylark" is from...







not one they replayed much mate


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> not one they replayed much mate


Haha, was class in its day along with Rubarb & Custard. I moved on to He - Man though as I got older...


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Haha, was class in its day along with Rubarb & Custard. I moved on to He - Man though as I got older...


i used to get up early on sunday to watch mr ben and trumpton 

kids shows are sh1t these days


----------



## saxondale

Done

Well almost, 8 panes of glass missing or broken - 8 I telll you, how?


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> Done
> 
> Well almost, 8 panes of glass missing or broken - 8 I telll you, how?


I can only see a roof mate?

It took them less time to build the Coliseum than its took u to build that green house lol


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> I can only see a roof mate?
> 
> It took them less time to build the Coliseum than its took u to build that green house lol


Dropbox broke, try this

View attachment 157776


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> Dropbox broke, try this
> 
> View attachment 157776


Looking good mate


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> Looking good mate


Threw a base down, straightened the frame, cleaned the glass, cut down the ivy (and handballed it to dump) repointed the wall and topdressed the lawn, lost 9 panes of glass and 3 mtrs of windows seal

Cheap greenhouse my arse


----------



## harrison180

Evening all how are we?

I'm glued to Dallas (the show not @dallas before some smartar5e comes up with a joke lol)

None of the other women are a patch on sue Ellen, she is in her 70s and still bloody gorgeous.


----------



## dt36

I'm chilling now watching Salem.

Had a pretty good day off today. Rugby training this morning at 10am and a decent leg session late afternoon.

Feet up time now...


----------



## dt36

saxondale said:


> Threw a base down, straightened the frame, cleaned the glass, cut down the ivy (and handballed it to dump) repointed the wall and topdressed the lawn, lost 9 panes of glass and 3 mtrs of windows seal
> 
> Cheap greenhouse my arse


Sell me the old motorbike (cheap) and you can get your money back :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> I'm chilling now watching Salem.
> 
> Had a pretty good day off today. Rugby training this morning at 10am and a decent leg session late afternoon.
> 
> Feet up time now...


Your gonna ache tomoz mate lol


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Your gonna ache tomoz mate lol


Haha, I'm aching now. But yes, tomorrow's going to be worse... mg:


----------



## saxondale

dt36 said:


> Sell me the old motorbike (cheap) and you can get your money back :thumb:


That's a long term project, mended the BBQ for tonights chicken and the bloody mower broke - one step foward two back at our hluse


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Haha, I'm aching now. But yes, tomorrow's going to be worse... mg:


I can't do legs to much in one go cuz I can't get up and down people's stairs when delivering. Found that fvcker out lol


----------



## Guest

Oh man, whats this 45+ thread ??? Ok your all 45 or over (I get it).

Cant I join in ??? You all seem to get on really well in hear.

Im only 40 though :confused1: . My back feels like 60 if that helps ??.


----------



## raptordog

dallas said:


> Oh man, whats this 45+ thread ??? Ok your all 45 or over (I get it).
> 
> Cant I join in ??? You all seem to get on really well in hear.
> 
> Im only 40 though :confused1: . My back feels like 60 if that helps ??.


If you can grumble a bit then forget what you were grumbling about....

remonish about the 70/ 80.....

complain about your back/ knees and piles playing up.... and p*ss a bit when you cough......your in... 

Are you sure you want to be in........the guys and gals in here are proper

hard core veterans........have you seen the expendables.... :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

dallas said:


> Oh man, whats this 45+ thread ??? Ok your all 45 or over (I get it).
> 
> Cant I join in ??? You all seem to get on really well in hear.
> 
> Im only 40 though :confused1: . My back feels like 60 if that helps ??.


If you can stand the smell of p1ss and biscuits, your in, mind you it's mainly the women that smell of p1ss, us men are quite clean lol


----------



## Guest

Ohhh! Man . . . Ive found my place of reason.

I dont just pi$$ when I cough. I wake up in it (if I drink to much tea)

70s 80s. I loved Tiz Waz and Little House on the Prairie.

Piles . . I carry mine in a wheel Barrow (used sit on to many walls as a kid with my bmx burner).

Am I in ???? Forgot what im askin to be in now ???.


----------



## harrison180

dallas said:


> Oh man, whats this 45+ thread ??? Ok your all 45 or over (I get it).
> 
> Cant I join in ??? You all seem to get on really well in hear.
> 
> Im only 40 though :confused1: . My back feels like 60 if that helps ??.


I'm 24 mate and get along with the non stop oldies on here haha


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> I'm 24 mate and get along with the non stop oldies on here haha


You've been groomed thpugh mate, half of them are that generation see, dont know it's not the done thing anymore.


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> I'm 24 mate and get along with the non stop *oldies* on here haha


Cvnt.

:lol:


----------



## harrison180

Fvckin wonderful. Only two deliveries in and my clutch in my van decides to go without warning.


----------



## musclemate

Morning chaps... and chapesses

N the gym today I was looking around, being a keen observer of human behaviour (and a general nosey git), and I was getting a bit p.issed off. There are all of these younger guys, chatting away, not working out with a decent intensity, and they are just big mofos. :cursing:

Then there is me. Ok, I take gear, I train very hard, my diet is spot on and I have a really great coach. It seems to be much harder for me to gain serious muscle. Losing fat from the middle age gut is bloody hard too.

Here endith the little moan.

I will just keep my nose to the grindstone and continue to pummel the c.rap out of my body. I also think because I see my body every day, I have difficulty in seeing how much I have changed.

I think I just need a bit more motivation... It happens to us all at some point in time.


----------



## dt36

musclemate said:


> Morning chaps... and chapesses
> 
> N the gym today I was looking around, being a keen observer of human behaviour (and a general nosey git), and I was getting a bit p.issed off. There are all of these younger guys, chatting away, not working out with a decent intensity, and they are just big mofos. :cursing:
> 
> Then there is me. Ok, I take gear, I train very hard, my diet is spot on and I have a really great coach. It seems to be much harder for me to gain serious muscle. Losing fat from the middle age gut is bloody hard too.
> 
> Here endith the little moan.
> 
> I will just keep my nose to the grindstone and continue to pummel the c.rap out of my body. I also think because I see my body every day, I have difficulty in seeing how much I have changed.
> 
> I think I just need a bit more motivation... It happens to us all at some point in time.


Just got to train smart with enough intensity to avoid injury I reckon, mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate

dt36 said:


> Just got to train smart with enough intensity to avoid injury I reckon, mate. :thumbup1:


Yeah... I do bud. You know, on the odd occasion its just the old motivation needs a boost to overcome the body dysmophic view of life. The bigger, the better. I just need to remember I'm not small, just feel it. In reality I'm 100kg in a 5'9 frame... so not that bad.


----------



## trapover

How do?

Just thought I'd chirp up...will be 46 in 21 days time...and I don't smell of **** or biscuits...just protein ;-)


----------



## andyhuggins

HELLO


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> HELLO


HELLOOOOOOO


----------



## saxondale

mrssalvatore said:


> HELLOOOOOOO


mrs s - were you in the gym last Sunday morning, very early am?


----------



## mrssalvatore

saxondale said:


> mrs s - were you in the gym last Sunday morning, very early am?


Nope I was snoozing. The one on pevril??

Or elese?


----------



## saxondale

mrssalvatore said:


> Nope I was snoozing. The one on pevril??
> 
> Or elese?


nah Renishaw, must be two girls who know how to lift.


----------



## Guest

trapover said:


> How do?
> 
> Just thought I'd chirp up...will be 46 in 21 days time...and I don't smell of **** or biscuits...just protein ;-)


[email protected] LOOK AT THE SIZE OF YOU.

I have hope yet ????? Do I hell.


----------



## saxondale

dallas said:


> [email protected] LOOK AT THE SIZE OF YOU.
> 
> I have hope yet ????? Do I hell.


i was hoping he was photo shopped, I feel like giving up mate.


----------



## Guest

saxondale said:


> i was hoping he was photo shopped, I feel like giving up mate.


 :lol: .


----------



## trapover

Nope, not Photoshopped...well I wasn't last time I looked lol ;-)


----------



## Guest

trapover said:


> Nope, not Photoshopped...well I wasn't last time I looked lol ;-)


Where do you train mate ??. Im originally from Bearwood from birth till 35.

Anywhere near ?.

You are actually the width of a two door wardrobe pmsl. Ive only ever manged that when im pi$$ed

and fall on the floor :lol: .


----------



## trapover

Hahaha

I train at ****ness first in stirchley believe it or not lol


----------



## andyhuggins

HELLO


----------



## trapover

Hello back all


----------



## andyhuggins

trapover said:


> Hello back all


What are you using?


----------



## trapover

Errm creatine?


----------



## saxondale

trapover said:


> Hahaha
> 
> I train at ****ness first in stirchley believe it or not lol


couple of big guys I know train at FF in Chesterfield, might have to switch from the boutique hotel I currently train at and mix it with the boys.


----------



## harrison180

Good morning boys and girls how are we?

What did u do last night?

Well if this was a nightclub i think we found the doorman lol, hello @trapover another mindlands guy i see


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> HELLO


HELLOOOOO


----------



## mrssalvatore

trapover said:


> Errm creatine?


You can't inbox someone then turn your messages of so they can't reply. It's just plain unfair


----------



## trapover

Bugger...how did I do that? Gawd, this site has changed so much since I last dabbled, apologies


----------



## mrssalvatore

It says you are not able I receive messages or have chosen not to. You am send them so not being able to send and receive Is not the problem.


----------



## trapover

harrison180 said:


> Good morning boys and girls how are we?
> 
> What did u do last night?
> 
> Well if this was a nightclub i think we found the doorman lol, hello @trapover another mindlands guy i see


All I can say is: If your name's not on the list, you're not coming in! :tt2:


----------



## harrison180

trapover said:


> All I can say is: If your name's not on the list, you're not coming in! :tt2:


Haha no fvcker would fit past u to get in mate .

Your pics abit blurred but are u covered in tattoos mate?


----------



## trapover

harrison180 said:


> Haha no fvcker would fit past u to get in mate .
> 
> Your pics abit blurred but are u covered in tattoos mate?


I'm faaar too ugly to take detailed pics of myself and nope not covered in tats...real men are covered in hair! Lol

....apart from their heads :whistling:


----------



## simonf888

My dad is 57 and still a muscle man haha


----------



## harrison180

trapover said:


> I'm faaar too ugly to take detailed pics of myself and nope not covered in tats...real men are covered in hair! Lol
> 
> ....apart from their heads :whistling:


So u ain't one of these who shave your whole body then lol?


----------



## trapover

harrison180 said:


> So u ain't one of these who shave your whole body then lol?


Only if I'm being sexy in my bra and panties ;-)


----------



## harrison180

trapover said:


> Only if I'm being sexy in my bra and panties ;-)


Lol that's not a bra mate its a medieval catapult


----------



## trapover

harrison180 said:


> Lol that's not a bra mate its a medieval catapult


Oh? I was more along the lines of half a coconut shell on each boob and a length ow tow rope as a holster...

;-)


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Welcome to the old farts thread trapover, where have you been hiding all this time


----------



## trapover

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Welcome to the old farts thread trapover, where have you been hiding all this time


Just hiding from the grim reaper and sleeping in my coffin by day ;-)


----------



## saxondale

trapover said:


> Just hiding from the grim reaper and sleeping in my coffin by day ;-)


So thats a coffin not a wardrobe behind you? I keep thinking @Huntingground s bigger brother


----------



## trapover

saxondale said:


> So thats a coffin not a wardrobe behind you? I keep thinking @Huntingground s bigger brother


Coffin...wardrobe...tomaytohhhh..tomartoooohh (that was said in my best Keneth Williams voice) ;-)


----------



## biglbs

I see we have another pootta literate oldie here ,with coffin at the ready,i suppose it was better to get one before thye reaper turneth up,as they don't make them that wide normally..


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Hehe..yes, that's my bum...I've been working on it a while. Bit lardy at the moment .......it doesn't come out that often that's for sure, hurrr hurrr. There is another thing I'd if you wanted to try it? The assisted pull up machines? I set the weight to what I can manage, stand on the step and put my foot on the seat that you are supposed to kneel on and press it down with my foot holding the bars to keep me steady. I then do about10 to 12 press downs with that foot......it doesn't half make your bum hurt after the first few...
> 
> I saw that on YouTube and gave it a go...really tiring. Orrrrrrrrrrr........I grab some kettle bells, 10kg, 12kg, 14kg. Then I do 3 sets of sumo squats holding the kettlebell to my chest, then put my feet shoulder width and do 3 sets, then put my feet together and do 3 sets. I then move up the weight.
> 
> I'm thinking you already know what to do as you look in really great shape but if either of those help then good.


Arrrr cheers my love good exercises!!!

Wow ur bum looks great Hun hardly Lardy at all wot u on about.


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> If you can grumble a bit then forget what you were grumbling about....
> 
> remonish about the 70/ 80.....
> 
> complain about your back/ knees and piles playing up.... and p*ss a bit when you cough......your in...
> 
> Are you sure you want to be in........the guys and gals in here are proper
> 
> hard core veterans........have you seen the expendables.... :lol:


Lol...erm excuse me the only thing I do on this list is pee when I cough don't count me in on it!! Oh and I don't have piles but I do have pile cream..it works wonders on the bloody wrinkles/ lines I kid u not!!


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> pile cream..it works wonders on the bloody wrinkles/ lines I kid u not!!


Does it really....can you buy Litre tubs of the stuff? :lol:


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Does it really....can you buy Litre tubs of the stuff? :lol:


Yep u can..do t pretend u don't need it mr...it makes skin tight tho so I'm also considering puttin it on my bum cheeks tighten them buggers up too


----------



## Skye666

@trapover/unit!!! Welcome :thumbup1:


----------



## musclemate

@Skye666 in the 80s actors use to use preparation-h, the piles cream for bags under the eyes. Does wonders for tightened them up. It does thin the skin a bit too if overused.


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> @Skye666 in the 80s actors use to use preparation-h, the piles cream for bags under the eyes. Does wonders for tightened them up. It does thin the skin a bit too if overused.


Yh I think that's wot I have ..oh god don't tell me that iv used **** loads....so. Ow I have thin skin? Great lol


----------



## trapover

Skye666 said:


> @trapover/unit!!! Welcome :thumbup1:


Thank you


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening my friends or nor friends :lol:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening my friends or nor friends :lol:


Hello u drunk bully ba5tard how u doin?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Hello u drunk bully ba5tard how u doin?


Thanks for the reply MATE. I am good how are you? Funny how some people vanish :lol:


----------



## saxondale

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks for the reply MATE. I am good how are you? Funny how some people drink varnish :lol:


just got up?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks for the reply MATE. I am good how are you? Funny how some people vanish :lol:


I'm good mate, what have I missed then seems u got a whole thread dedicated to u?


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> Evening my friends or nor friends :lol:


Do we need to breathalyze you Andy...before you post on here...... :lol:

Sorry mate could not resist..... :tongue:


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I'm good mate, what have I missed then seems u got a whole thread dedicated to u?


Yeah I am well pleased. :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Do we need to breathalyze you Andy...before you post on here...... :lol:
> 
> Sorry mate could not resist..... :tongue:


You may need to mate LOL


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I am well pleased. :lol:


So apart from getting Schindlers and picking on folk what else u been upto today?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> So apart from getting Schindlers and picking on folk what else u been upto today?


I have had a great time with the family  How about you?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I have had a great time with the family  How about you?


Been at the mrs mate. I don't like Sundays much. Got to get my mechanic to come look at my van tomoz, the clutch went yesterday. So I'm off work till vans on the road


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Been at the mrs mate. I don't like Sundays much. Got to get my mechanic to come look at my van tomoz, the clutch went yesterday. So I'm off work till vans on the road


Hope it is a quick fix mate.


----------



## Btnek1664

48-ex Royal Marine- fitter now than I've been in 20yrs- started boxing/circuit training again- loving it-cut back on weights to 3days a week and putting on more muscle yet losing fat- doing sprints/fast running up to 1mile box jumps-my intention is to have the best physique I've ever had for my 50th- age is a number mate-my joints won't take brutality anymore so I work around them until I find something that works-loving training at the mo-6days a week and forcing myself to take a day off to recoup... Get stuck in mate-let's not let these young sprigs have all the fun. ;-)


----------



## harrison180

Mornin all

Just seen a barclays advert with walking football in. Its for oldies and they aint allowed to run. So lets get ukm united together lol

Ill be the manager

Who wants to be in the team? @trapover is goalie lol

@mrssalvatore and @Skye666 we need cheerleaders if your interested  lol


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Btnek1664 said:


> 48-ex Royal Marine- fitter now than I've been in 20yrs- started boxing/circuit training again- loving it-cut back on weights to 3days a week and putting on more muscle yet losing fat- doing sprints/fast running up to 1mile box jumps-my intention is to have the best physique I've ever had for my 50th- age is a number mate-my joints won't take brutality anymore so I work around them until I find something that works-loving training at the mo-6days a week and forcing myself to take a day off to recoup... Get stuck in mate-let's not let these young sprigs have all the fun. ;-)


welcome mate. I like your spirit!


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Just seen a barclays advert with walking football in. Its for oldies and they aint allowed to run. So lets get ukm united together lol
> 
> Ill be the manager
> 
> Who wants to be in the team? @trapover is goalie lol
> 
> @mrssalvatore and @Skye666 we need cheerleaders if your interested  lol


Oi I'm not cheerleading I'm a ref... :bounce:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Oi I'm not cheerleading I'm a ref... :bounce:


everyone would have red cards 10 mins in if they p1ssed u off haha


----------



## latblaster

And I'd get sent off for lechery towards a referee... :lol:


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> And I'd get sent off for lechery towards a referee... :lol:


you my freind will be left in the changing room under the cold showers lol


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> everyone would have red cards 10 mins in if they p1ssed u off haha


Nope I'm very fair..only if they are sexist,rude, or weigh 8stone


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Nope I'm very fair..only if they are sexist,rude, or weigh 8stone


well im nearly 11 so u i cant be sent off for that, i wont be sexist lol but rude im not sure about  .

do you mean swearing at you rude or running round the pitch with nothing on rude?


----------



## trapover

harrison180 said:


> Mornin all
> 
> Just seen a barclays advert with walking football in. Its for oldies and they aint allowed to run. So lets get ukm united together lol
> 
> Ill be the manager
> 
> Who wants to be in the team? @trapover is goalie lol
> 
> @mrssalvatore and @Skye666 we need cheerleaders if your interested  lol


Thank God I'm in goal otherwise it will be considered as cardio (spits!!) and do I not like cardio! ;-)


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> well im nearly 11 so u i cant be sent off for that, i wont be sexist lol but rude im not sure about  .
> 
> do you mean swearing at you rude or running round the pitch with nothing on rude?[/quote
> 
> 11stone just about covers u Harrison but I'd like to see u dirty bulking please. No nakedness. As men's bits are not pleasant and as I'm ref I do t wanna see all that mess.


----------



## Skye666

trapover said:


> Thank God I'm in goal otherwise it will be considered as cardio (spits!!) and do I not like cardio! ;-)


Goal...bloody hell will u fit in one??


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> And I'd get sent off for lechery towards a referee... :lol:


Yes u will...and no short shorts


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> lol u wont be wantin the pic with me in my cowboy boots and holding my guitar then will ya lol?
> 
> well i asked shall i do a dirty bulk and everyone said keep it clean cuz id have less work to do to cut for my hols so i can run up and down the beach all day showing off to the ladies haha


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Yh keep it clean u don't wanna get fat eh...where will the mrs be when u run up and down for the ladies???


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> well when the over 40s yoga class is on the beach she will prob be still in bed but ill leave her to read her book on the beach when i go off looking i just come off baywatch haha
> 
> i told her she will be sitting on the beach and think the tides come in but its not its just me running up the beach and turning the ladies on hahaha


----------



## raptordog

Ok so you don't come on for a few days....and miss all the action..... :whistling:

From a quick glance it appears Andy has strayed over into the kids playground and upset the kiddies there... 

Skye666 has become a cheerleader......jumping up and down cheering.... bouncing her pom-poms around.....: go girl..... :thumb:

Harrison is taking pictures of himself in cowboy boots and a guitar.... :rockon:

...and who is this big new lad...... that is bigger than his own wardrobe..... :thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

raptordog said:


> Ok so you don't come on for a few days....and miss all the action..... :whistling:
> 
> From a quick glance it appears Andy has strayed over into the kids playground and upset the kiddies there...
> 
> Skye666 has become a cheerleader......jumping up and down cheering.... bouncing her pom-poms around.....: go girl..... :thumb:
> 
> Harrison is taking pictures of himself in cowboy boots and a guitar.... :rockon:
> 
> ...and who is this big new lad...... that is bigger than his own wardrobe..... :thumbup1:


The new lad is here to keep the Riff Raff out, oh and keep goal lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I can run on with my magic sponge, and give people a quick rub down


----------



## harrison180

raptordog said:


> Ok so you don't come on for a few days....and miss all the action..... :whistling:
> 
> From a quick glance it appears Andy has strayed over into the kids playground and upset the kiddies there...
> 
> Skye666 has become a cheerleader......jumping up and down cheering.... bouncing her pom-poms around.....: go girl..... :thumb:
> 
> Harrison is taking pictures of himself in cowboy boots and a guitar.... :rockon:
> 
> ...and who is this big new lad...... that is bigger than his own wardrobe..... :thumbup1:


hahaha andys upset the kids  .


----------



## latblaster

Skyes pom pom...... :drool:


----------



## raptordog

latblaster said:


> Skyes pom pom...... :drool:


pmsl.... stop it mate..we will get done....and put in the naughty corner.... besides I am putting the cheerleader image

to one side :crying: and I personally think she would make a great referee.... :thumbup1:


----------



## trapover

Are we playing with balls or pom poms.... :bounce:


----------



## trapover

Skye666 said:


> Goal...bloody hell will u fit in one??


No fear, if I turn sideways I disappear ;-)


----------



## raptordog

trapover said:


> No fear, if I turn sideways I disappear ;-)


Fcuking Paul Daniels....could not make you disappear.... :lol:


----------



## trapover

raptordog said:


> Fcuking Paul Daniels....could not make you disappear.... :lol:


Raptordog, if I was fvcking Paul Daniels I'd disappear pretty fvcking sharpish!!!! :001_tt2:


----------



## Guest

I will provide the balls.

What is the preferred size and colour ??


----------



## raptordog

trapover said:


> Raptordog, if I was fvcking Paul Daniels I'd disappear pretty fvcking sharpish!!!! :001_tt2:


Very much doubt that mate....he was not bad with playing cards and rabbits.....but he aint going to make you disappear

up his shirt sleeve that's for sure.... 

So whats the script big man......looks like your putting the work in...and hats of to you....you are looking well.

How you finding life/ training as you drift into the older years.....


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Ok so you don't come on for a few days....and miss all the action..... :whistling:
> 
> From a quick glance it appears Andy has strayed over into the kids playground and upset the kiddies there...
> 
> Skye666 has become a cheerleader......jumping up and down cheering.... bouncing her pom-poms around.....: go girl..... :thumb:
> 
> Harrison is taking pictures of himself in cowboy boots and a guitar.... :rockon:
> 
> ...and who is this big new lad...... that is bigger than his own wardrobe..... :thumbup1:


Excuse me..I'm a ref! Not a cheerleader!


----------



## Skye666

trapover said:


> Are we playing with balls or pom poms.... :bounce:


Don't listen to them..one look at a Pom Pom and they would keel over the old farts.. :lol:


----------



## Skye666

dallas said:


> I will provide the balls.
> 
> What is the preferred size and colour ??


Large black


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Skyes pom pom...... :drool:


 :2guns:


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Excuse me..I'm a ref! Not a cheerleader!


Yep just like I said...your a ref (see my post above ^^^^^^^.....I am trying to wipe the cheerleader thing out of my mind as we speak... 

....god help me I need a jaffa cake.....it will ease my mind control..but hinder my diet..... :drool:


----------



## trapover

raptordog said:


> Yep just like I said...your a ref (see my post above ^^^^^^^.....I am trying to wipe the cheerleader thing out of my mind as we speak...
> 
> ....god help me I need a jaffa cake.....it will ease my mind control..but hinder my diet..... :drool:


Jaffa cakes and pom poms...2 of my favourite things!!!!


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Yep just like I said...your a ref (see my post above ^^^^^^^.....I am trying to wipe the cheerleader thing out of my mind as we speak...
> 
> ....god help me I need a jaffa cake.....it will ease my mind control..but hinder my diet..... :drool:


Lol..right a step too far with the Jaffa chat


----------



## Guest

Skye666 said:


> Large black


Thats me out then.

The only ones I have are small pink ones right ant the bottom of my old ball sack.

Well thats actually a guess. I aint seen em for a while to be honest.

you know how it when ya get older. Last thing ya think about is getting ya balls out.

I will ask the wife where she has popped em.


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Lol..right a step too far with the Jaffa chat


Guess that's my plan of a candlelight dinner with Jaffa cakes after your comp....blown to sh*t....


----------



## dt36

Well I feel like I've been hit by a truck this morning. Had a really good gym session on Sunday and trained with another UK lad in the gym. Fair play, he is as strong as an ox and built like one too, so we pushed the session well.

Went straight from work to rugby training last night. Tackle contact and clearing out as supporting player. Left there to drive 30 mins to gym, but made the mistake of not having any food waiting in the car. Gym session was then mediocre due to this.

Got some heavy Doms today, so plan on fuelling up for a decent session tonight in gym. If I'm still aching, then might just do some blood feeder work on the stiff muscles and plump for some cardio. :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

raptordog said:


> Guess that's my plan of a candlelight dinner with Jaffa cakes after your comp....blown to sh*t....


Excuse me can you stop ruining my chances here? I havent took her out yet lol


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Well I feel like I've been hit by a truck this morning. Had a really good gym session on Sunday and trained with another UK lad in the gym. Fair play, he is as strong as an ox and built like one too, so we pushed the session well.
> 
> Went straight from work to rugby training last night. Tackle contact and clearing out as supporting player. Left there to drive 30 mins to gym, but made the mistake of not having any food waiting in the car. Gym session was then mediocre due to this.
> 
> Got some heavy Doms today, so plan on fuelling up for a decent session tonight in gym. If I'm still aching, then might just do some blood feeder work on the stiff muscles and plump for some cardio. :thumb:


I feel ya pain....legs yesterday and a sit down wee this morn :surrender:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Excuse me can you stop ruining my chances here? I havent took her out yet lol


I am here u know!!!!


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I am here u know!!!!


Making the whole thread and forum a much brighter place to be :innocent:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I feel ya pain....legs yesterday and a sit down wee this morn :surrender:


Don't you have to sit down wee anyway lol? Or is there something you would like to share with us?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Don't you have to sit down wee anyway lol? Or is there something you would like to share with us?


Oh iv made it known before I can do a standy up one but usually with the girls and after a wine see who can hit the wall ...ok and generally only on holiday lol


----------



## musclemate

Skye666 said:


> Oh iv made it known before I can do a standy up one but usually with the girls and after a wine see who can hit the wall ...ok and generally only on holiday lol


Golden showers Miss Skye? (Only on holiday) :lol:


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> Golden showers Miss Skye? (Only on holiday) :lol:


Haha not really we aim at the wall not each other there's a little trick a girl can do and it makes the flow aim high almost like a rainbow ...they don't know this trick ho hence I always win aiming the highest...there's never a prize tho so it's crap


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Don't you have to sit down wee anyway lol? Or is there something you would like to share with us?


Sooo who's the perv now then???? :lol:


----------



## musclemate

Skye666 said:


> Haha not really we aim at the wall not each other there's a little trick a girl can do and it makes the flow aim high almost like a rainbow ...they don't know this trick ho hence I always win aiming the highest...there's never a prize tho so it's crap


Well as long as you don't get the ping pong balls out as the party trick! :whistling:

Jesus, girls as just a filthy as bloke... if not more so.


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> Well as long as you don't get the ping pong balls out as the party trick! :whistling:
> 
> Jesus, girls as just a filthy as bloke... if not more so.


Lol no ping pong. Girls are worse i reckon...


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Lol no ping pong. Girls are worse i reckon...


Dear Miss Skye,

I am interested in how exactly girls are worse.

Please tell me how & if possible with illustrations.

Thank you in anticipation.... 

Love & Kisses


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Dear Miss Skye,
> 
> I am interested in how exactly girls are worse.
> 
> Please tell me how & if possible with illustrations.
> 
> Thank you in anticipation....
> 
> Love & Kisses


Lol..they just are they get up to no good when together touching each other's boobs just for the softness scale speak filthy and cackle like banshees at the very mention of small willies, :whistling: no illustrations unfortunately but maybe on the next cheese and wine invite il attempt to get the evidence


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

lol at the middle aged blokes' imaginations running wild now


----------



## harrison180

Women are worse than men. I saw a girl in town once who ****ed on the floor and then shoved an umbrella handle up herself. I thought wow what a classy bird I'd take her home to meet the parents anyday.


----------



## gearchange

harrison180 said:


> Women are worse than men. I saw a girl in town once who ****ed on the floor and then shoved an umbrella handle up herself. I thought wow what a classy bird I'd take her home to meet the parents anyday.


Capri drivers see the strangest things don't they.


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> Capri drivers see the strangest things don't they.


Lol why capri drivers? This was before my capri days mate.


----------



## gearchange

harrison180 said:


> Lol why capri drivers? This was before my capri days mate.


I guess you were destined then.Most capri drivers always attract hot beautiful women with a flair for umbrella handles


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Women are worse than men. I saw a girl in town once who ****ed on the floor and then shoved an umbrella handle up herself. I thought wow what a classy bird I'd take her home to meet the parents anyday.


Now no..this is a whole diff class


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> I guess you were destined then.Most capri drivers always attract hot beautiful women with a flair for umbrella handles


Haha I never said she was beautiful mate. Beautiful women don't do that sort of thing mate.


----------



## mrssalvatore

OFF WITH THE HEAD!!!


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> OFF WITH THE HEAD!!!


You ok or you turned into the queen from alice in wonderland lol?


----------



## raptordog

Hey whats this about capri drivers.....used to love mine...far play.......defiantly a bit tale happy but it added to the fun

a car that you knew you were driving....they can keep all the evo,s/ Impreza and skylines.... I want to drive my car

not a computer drive it for me...wheres the fun in that....


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> You ok or you turned into the queen from alice in wonderland lol?


I turned into the queen


----------



## Leigh

Hey can I pop in here and make it my new home? I'm 44yrs, 11mths and 4 days so I'm just short of qualifying.

Having a 3.10am meltdown and just need to connect somewhere ...


----------



## dt36

Well had a fairly decent shoulder session last night, but still started with a lightweight, high rep sets to feed some fresh blood into the other aching muscle areas. Plus 10mins on the treadmill at the start followed by another 10mins at the end. All in all, it went quite well.

So, what are you guys & girls doing to help aid recovery as you get older? Any particular supps, stretches or alternative methods?


----------



## dt36

Leigh L said:


> Hey can I pop in here and make it my new home? I'm 44yrs, 11mths and 4 days so I'm just short of qualifying.
> 
> Having a 3.10am meltdown and just need to connect somewhere ...


Course you can, Leigh. It's not exclusive to 45+ only.

It's just a thread that grew from some of us chatting about training etc as you get older and snowballed from there.  .

Welcome...


----------



## mrssalvatore

Leigh L said:


> Hey can I pop in here and make it my new home? I'm 44yrs, 11mths and 4 days so I'm just short of qualifying.
> 
> Having a 3.10am meltdown and just need to connect somewhere ...


Course you can. I'm not 45+ I just done to tease Skye. X


----------



## harrison180

Leigh L said:


> Hey can I pop in here and make it my new home? I'm 44yrs, 11mths and 4 days so I'm just short of qualifying.
> 
> Having a 3.10am meltdown and just need to connect somewhere ...


Haha I just qualification by 20 years and 3 months  .

Why u having a meltdown at 3.10am I can't do anything at that time unless I'm up for work then have to force myself lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Leigh L said:


> Hey can I pop in here and make it my new home? I'm 44yrs, 11mths and 4 days so I'm just short of qualifying.
> 
> Having a 3.10am meltdown and just need to connect somewhere ...


Welcome to the thread


----------



## Skye666

Leigh L said:


> Hey can I pop in here and make it my new home? I'm 44yrs, 11mths and 4 days so I'm just short of qualifying.
> 
> Having a 3.10am meltdown and just need to connect somewhere ...


Welcome Leigh


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Well had a fairly decent shoulder session last night, but still started with a lightweight, high rep sets to feed some fresh blood into the other aching muscle areas. Plus 10mins on the treadmill at the start followed by another 10mins at the end. All in all, it went quite well.
> 
> So, what are you guys & girls doing to help aid recovery as you get older? Any particular supps, stretches or alternative methods?


Iv noticed my stretching after training has got seriously longer! I'm rolling out and stretching it's taking me a good 20-30min. I used cut corners with the stretching cba but it's not worth it if u have injuries so it's def improved my back in terms of for the next session ( it's never going to fix it per se) but before I found myself stiff for the next session....stretchhhhhhhh with age :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Course you can, Leigh. It's not exclusive to 45+ only.
> 
> It's just a thread that grew from some of us chatting about training etc as you get older and snowballed from there.  .
> 
> Welcome...


Yes but let's not announce that too much let's pretend u really do have to in ur 40s Otherwise it will be full of nonesense and arguments like other threads ( bye Harrison lol)


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Course you can. I'm not 45+ I just done to tease Skye. X


And ur tease is on point :bounce:


----------



## Skye666

Morning

So what's on the agenda today? Little miss is off to nursery and gym for me.....chest.....I bloody hate training chest it's the one body part I hate but wouldn't feel right leaving out .....such dilemmas. Sigh


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Yes but let's not announce that too much let's pretend u really do have to in ur 40s Otherwise it will be full of nonesense and arguments like other threads ( bye Harrison lol)


oi i dont argue on here  post abit of nonsense maybe. you would miss me if i left this thread


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Morning
> 
> So what's on the agenda today? Little miss is off to nursery and gym for me.....chest.....I bloody hate training chest it's the one body part I hate but wouldn't feel right leaving out .....such dilemmas. Sigh


morning how are you (even tho u dont want me here )

i'll swap u training legs for chest? i love doing my chest, i want a biggg chest. i hate legs tho so ill swap u


----------



## trapover

G'moaning all elderly patients of UKM. I will be mostly grumbling and wincing in pain as I walk after yesterdays leg workout. I have yet to unclench my glutes. I am just about to apply my Tenna lady to my person before I head off to work.

Have an equally spiffing day y'all


----------



## Leigh

mrssalvatore said:


> Course you can. I'm not 45+ I just done to tease Skye. X





harrison180 said:


> Haha I just qualification by 20 years and 3 months  .
> 
> Why u having a meltdown at 3.10am I can't do anything at that time unless I'm up for work then have to force myself lol





andyhuggins said:


> Welcome to the thread





Skye666 said:


> Welcome Leigh


Thanks, all. Been having quite a lot of personal problems lately, which resulted in very little sleep (about an hour). Drs this morning, try to get sorted


----------



## harrison180

raptordog said:


> Hey whats this about capri drivers.....used to love mine...far play.......defiantly a bit tale happy but it added to the fun
> 
> a car that you knew you were driving....they can keep all the evo,s/ Impreza and skylines.... I want to drive my car
> 
> not a computer drive it for me...wheres the fun in that....


Look at that beast  is it a 2.0l mate? Do u still have it?


----------



## harrison180

Leigh L said:


> Thanks, all. Been having quite a lot of personal problems lately, which resulted in very little sleep (about an hour). Drs this morning, try to get sorted


Bet they tell u to take a pain killer and come back in a week. That's my doctors answer to everything. He is a pr1ck tho and must of got his medical license free in a cornflakes packet


----------



## Greshie

Leigh L said:


> Thanks, all. Been having quite a lot of personal problems lately, which resulted in very little sleep (about an hour). Drs this morning, try to get sorted


Hi Leigh ... hope everything gets soerted for you xx


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> oi i dont argue on here  post abit of nonsense maybe. you would miss me if i left this thread


Nah ur ok


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Nah ur ok


Thanks. U aint to bad yourself lol .

Nice backsi... Back muscles btw


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Thanks. U aint to bad yourself lol .
> 
> Nice backsi... Back muscles btw


Why thank you kind sir! I dunno what happens to these pics on here but they shrink and u can't see them properly when they upload so it's good if u can still muscle lol...better eyes than me..oh yh 20 year diff....


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Why thank you kind sir! I dunno what happens to these pics on here but they shrink and u can't see them properly when they upload so it's good if u can still muscle lol...better eyes than me..oh yh 20 year diff....


Yeah i can see the muscle around your shoulder most cuz the light hilights that part but your back looks great and then your bum looks good aswell (not in apervy way)

Looking really good.

I also like how the pants go up your bum abit  (ment in a pervy way lol)


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Yeah i can see the muscle around your shoulder most cuz the light hilights that part but your back looks great and then your bum looks good aswell (not in apervy way)
> 
> Looking really good.
> 
> I also like how the pants go up your bum abit  (ment in a pervy way lol)


Lol 'go up ya bum abit' perrrrrrv.....actually they arnt meant to I better fix that or il get marked down for 'pants up bum syndrome' AKA wedgy.


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> Why thank you kind sir! I dunno what happens to these pics on here but they shrink and u can't see them properly when they upload so it's good if u can still muscle lol...better eyes than me..oh yh 20 year diff....


all i see is glutes :rolleye:


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> all i see is glutes :rolleye:


Well hail to that..iv been working them twice a week killing self so seeing them is good lol


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> Well hail to that..iv been working them twice a week killing self so seeing them is good lol


whens the next comp? me and harri`san will come down in the capri to heckle you while ur posing :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> whens the next comp? me and harri`san will come down in the capri to heckle you while ur posing :tongue:


Lol..I'm sure u would too cruel pair I hate both of u....soon that's all I'm saying


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol 'go up ya bum abit' perrrrrrv.....actually they arnt meant to I better fix that or il get marked down for 'pants up bum syndrome' AKA wedgy.


Yeah thats what i was tellin u for honest . I didnt want you to be marked down.

Lol its called hungry bum around here.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Yeah thats what i was tellin u for honest . I didnt want you to be marked down.
> 
> Lol its called hungry bum around here.


Haha is it??


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> Lol..I'm sure u would too cruel pair I hate both of u....soon that's all I'm saying


lol always so secretive


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> lol always so secretive


That's what my friends say too...ohhhh spooky ur feeling that eeeeezy peeeeezy


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Haha is it??


Yeah cuz your bum eats your pants lol.

Havent you got to show abit off tho so they can see those muscles?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol..I'm sure u would too cruel pair I hate both of u....soon that's all I'm saying


Why do you hate meee? Im getting mixed signals from you lol.

Harri'san and eezy peezy can be your number one fans


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> lol always so secretive


Keep us hooked i reckon mate lol


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Yeah cuz your bum eats your pants lol.
> 
> Havent you got to show abit off tho so they can see those muscles?


There ain't no muscle there trust me it's way too soft yet ...worst area to change for me


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Keep us hooked i reckon mate lol


U boys just want a mama ....


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> U boys just want a mama ....


No i will not make a breast feedin joke lol


----------



## eezy1

Skye666 said:


> U boys just want a mama ....


would be pretty cool having a mammy that competes...

fancy adopting me and my ugly brother?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> There ain't no muscle there trust me it's way too soft yet ...worst area to change for me


It looks pretty firm to me. You dont want a rock solid bum tho


----------



## gearchange

You guys :drool:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> No i will not make a breast feedin joke lol


Good lad


----------



## Skye666

eezy1 said:


> would be pretty cool having a mammy that competes...
> 
> fancy adopting me and my ugly brother?


Lol tell my son that he dosnt think so!!


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> It looks pretty firm to me. You dont want a rock solid bum tho


Rock solid would be good...it's annoying coz guys have great bums rock hard and for women it takes a lot of work booooo


----------



## eezy1

i think women naturally carry the fat around their asses whereas guys stock it around the front


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol tell my son that he dosnt think so!!


Dont he support u at all or is he just not into bodybuilding comps?


----------



## harrison180

eezy1 said:


> i think women naturally carry the fat around their asses whereas guys stock it around the front


Cant beat a nice big a55 mate lol. Jiggling about all over the show.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Skye666 said:


> Rock solid would be good...it's annoying coz guys have great bums rock hard and for women it takes a lot of work booooo


Not to hard, just enough to crush a firm grape, when you can crack walnuts, thats when i'm on me toes lol


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Dont he support u at all or is he just not into bodybuilding comps?


Just not into mum doing body comps


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Not to hard, just enough to crush a firm grape, when you can crack walnuts, thats when i'm on me toes lol


Not at the cracking walnuts yet lol


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Just not into mum doing body comps


He don't want those younger guys on forums etc looking at his mom lol 

The dirty ba5tards


----------



## harrison180

Another thing these young uns take for granted is power steering. It took me a while to reverse out the car park space today, that was a chest and shoulder exercise in itself.


----------



## 25434

eezy1 said:


> i think women naturally carry the fat around their asses whereas guys stock it around the front


They do? :laugh::laugh:.........ooooohhhhhhhhhh......you mean on their stomachs.........durrrr......:laugh: :whistling:


----------



## harrison180

Flubs said:


> They do? :laugh::laugh:.........ooooohhhhhhhhhh......you mean on their stomachs.........durrrr......:laugh: :whistling:


Must be stomachs I ain't stocking much lol


----------



## 25434

harrison180 said:


> Must be stomachs I ain't stocking much lol


Hehe...sorry bout that...just being flippant.......and don't worry about the size.....cos......as "they" say.......no point in having a rolls Royce if u can't drive it!.... :blush: :sneaky2: :laugh::laugh:


----------



## harrison180

Flubs said:


> Hehe...sorry bout that...just being flippant.......and don't worry about the size.....cos......as "they" say.......no point in having a rolls Royce if u can't drive it!.... :blush: :sneaky2: :laugh::laugh:


Lol oh I have full confidence in that area. Rolls royces are heavy and slow, mini coopers are agile lol and I can drive like burt Reynolds as the bandit


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> He don't want those younger guys on forums etc looking at his mom lol
> 
> The dirty ba5tards


Lol possibly...he leaves mates standing in the rain. Not allowed in the house :nono:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol possibly...he leaves mates standing in the rain. Not allowed in the house :nono:


I'd tell him bollox I'm coming in haha.

Leaving them in the rain really lol.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I'd tell him bollox I'm coming in haha.
> 
> Leaving them in the rain really lol.


Lol u prob wouldn't he's a bit of a unit


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol u prob wouldn't he's a bit of a unit


I'd just say to him "I don't care if your mothers a hotty I am not standing in the rain, just inside the door yes outside no"

My mate who works with me, his mom is hot and I wind him right up lol. It was his 21st the other day and his mom still likes to think she is a teen (midlife crisis I think lol) anyway she asked if I was coming into town for his birthday, I couldn't make it but spent hours telling him I'd of charmed the pants off her and took her home  .

I'm nice like that you see


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I'd just say to him "I don't care if your mothers a hotty I am not standing in the rain, just inside the door yes outside no"
> 
> My mate who works with me, his mom is hot and I wind him right up lol. It was his 21st the other day and his mom still likes to think she is a teen (midlife crisis I think lol) anyway she asked if I was coming into town for his birthday, I couldn't make it but spent hours telling him I'd of charmed the pants off her and took her home  .
> 
> I'm nice like that you see


This is an 'oh dear' moment


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> This is an 'oh dear' moment


Lol why an oh dear moment?


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Another thing these young uns take for granted is power steering. It took me a while to reverse out the car park space today, that was a chest and shoulder exercise in itself.


Get a steering set up from a Vauxhall Corsa. Fits nice and works really well.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Get a steering set up from a Vauxhall Corsa. Fits nice and works really well.


I like having no power steering mate. Also its impossible for the power steering pump to break saving me a fortune lol


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> I like having no power steering mate. Also its impossible for the power steering pump to break saving me a fortune lol


Haha, OK. These are not hydraulic though, they are electric. That's the beauty of them as they don't pull any power from the engine. The unit is built into the steering column and fits perfectly in an old Ford.

I have some fat tyres on my Escort and a bit more camber than standard. Easy when driving, but hard going on maneuvering on a warm day...


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lol why an oh dear moment?


U told the lad u were gonna charm the pants off his mam......a very oh dear moment....respect harrison reeeeespecttttt!!!


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> U told the lad u were gonna charm the pants off his mam......a very oh dear moment....respect harrison reeeeespecttttt!!!


Lol . I would of showed her respect, im a gentleman. Id of held the bedroom door open for her so she could go in lol


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lol . I would of showed her respect, im a gentleman. Id of held the bedroom door open for her so she could go in lol


Tut tut


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Lets get some pics up of us old farts, like in the other thread, recent pics of yourself, this is me in Torquay this May, the wife dragged me along to an Elvis night.


----------



## harrison180

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Lets get some pics up of us old farts, like in the other thread, recent pics of yourself, this is me in Torquay this May, the wife dragged me along to an Elvis night.
> 
> View attachment 158203


I was gonna start a thing of you lot putting pics up from when you were in the 80s lol. I was only a baby in the last few weeks of the 80s so no point me doin it.

Wish my mrs would drag me to a elvis night lucky sod


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Lets get some pics up of us old farts, like in the other thread, recent pics of yourself, this is me in Torquay this May, the wife dragged me along to an Elvis night.
> 
> View attachment 158203


No ken ur meant to show ya face!


----------



## gearchange

No point me putting any pics up as I don't look my age. :whistling:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Skye666 said:


> No ken ur meant to show ya face!


That is my face, i forgot to put sun cream on, and got burnt:laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Lets get some pics up of us old farts, like in the other thread, recent pics of yourself, this is me in Torquay this May, the wife dragged me along to an Elvis night.
> 
> View attachment 158203


don't think much of your Elvis outfit


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> No point me putting any pics up as I don't look my age. :whistling:


ohh thats why you get free xmas dinners at the day care center


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> No point me putting any pics up as I don't look my age. :whistling:


Do...do do do :bounce:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Dirk McQuickly said:


> don't think much of your Elvis outfit


This is what he wore when he was not on stage, not a lot of people know that


----------



## gearchange

harrison180 said:


> ohh thats why you get free xmas dinners at the day care center


You should know,you were the cabaret act.


----------



## gearchange

Skye666 said:


> Do...do do do :bounce:




There you go .


----------



## graham58

gearchange said:


> View attachment 158298
> 
> 
> There you go .


phuck me,you look years older than me lol


----------



## gearchange

graham58 said:


> phuck me,you look years older than me lol


Bitch


----------



## graham58

:



gearchange said:


> Bitch


 :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

gearchange said:


> View attachment 158298
> 
> 
> There you go .


Oh one of them gyms where you swing on coat hooks

ps where is it lol


----------



## gearchange

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Oh one of them gyms where you swing on coat hooks
> 
> ps where is it lol


I am working towards the hat stand curls mate..Olympian gym Hayes.


----------



## graham58

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Lets get some pics up of us old farts, like in the other thread, recent pics of yourself, this is me in Torquay this May, the wife dragged me along to an Elvis night.
> 
> View attachment 158203


how do i post a photo


----------



## graham58

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Lets get some pics up of us old farts, like in the other thread, recent pics of yourself, this is me in Torquay this May, the wife dragged me along to an Elvis night.
> 
> View attachment 158203


 56 years young ,still going strong except my new popeye muscle lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

graham58 said:


> View attachment 158302
> 56 years young ,still going strong except my new popeye muscle lol


Is that you, you dont look anything like your avi, ok you do a bit if you squint


----------



## graham58

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Is that you, you dont look anything like your avi, ok you do a bit if you squint


i,m the one under the dog by the way,always getting fuc ,had over


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

The wife says you have a look of Tom Jones, but thats not unusual, as she has bad eyes lol


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> View attachment 158298
> 
> 
> There you go .


Wow u look flipping great.....for an oldie  :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> View attachment 158302
> 56 years young ,still going strong except my new popeye muscle lol


Another wowser.... :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Jeez loving the hottie oldie thread u guys need to a calendar now lol


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Another wowser.... :thumbup1:


must say from what i can see you look great too,ps what did you do with your soap dish lol


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> must say from what i can see you look great too,ps what did you do with your soap dish lol


Ta very much ...I thought u were gonna look like a grumpy old man I dunno why...u look old but not grumpy ..lol.....I jest.

Re soap dish ...I still have it


----------



## gearchange

Skye666 said:


> Jeez loving the hottie oldie thread u guys need to a calendar now lol


We need @harrison180 to step up and we got Jan Feb and March covered.


----------



## gearchange

graham58 said:


> View attachment 158302
> 56 years young ,still going strong except my new popeye muscle lol


Looking good big guy :thumbup1:


----------



## graham58

gearchange said:


> Looking good big guy :thumbup1:


you too thanks:thumb:


----------



## dt36

gearchange said:


> Looking good big guy :thumbup1:





graham58 said:


> you too thanks:thumb:


Both looking good, fellas. Keep up the hard work...


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> We need @harrison180 to step up and we got Jan Feb and March covered.


Theres enough pics of my skinny a55 o here mate lol


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> We need @harrison180 to step up and we got Jan Feb and March covered.


Andy looks good for April greshie may dt36 June home trainer July ......were getting there


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Theres enough pics of my skinny a55 o here mate lol


There will be women who like skinny ass tho so it's ok


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Andy looks good for April greshie may dt36 June home trainer July ......were getting there


Thanks @Skye666 

Is this an all male calendar? If not then there are a few ladies to put into it


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks @Skye666
> 
> Is this an all male calendar? If not then there are a few ladies to put into it


Yh. It not enough of us ladies to make up all the months so we can just run with a male one


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh. It not enough of us ladies to make up all the months so we can just run with a male one


 @Skye666 your back is looking very good in your new avi :cool2:


----------



## hometrainer

Evening all


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Evening all


Evening mate :thumbup1:


----------



## hometrainer

how is every one today ?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> how is every one today ?


I am good thanks mate. How are things with you mate?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 your back is looking very good in your new avi :cool2:


Thanks Andy..pics are few weeks old so hoping it looks better now..


----------



## Skye666

Evening HT ..I'm good ta.....have u done ur pic yet for the calendar?


----------



## trapover

Evening all. My bum hurts.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Thanks Andy..pics are few weeks old so hoping it looks better now..


How long now?


----------



## hometrainer

it been a tough couple of weeks with becoming jobless all of a sudden,but i have managed to find another job subject to back ground checks,was down about it all last week but came out the blocks running this week


----------



## andyhuggins

trapover said:


> Evening all. My bum hurts.


Evening mate. Dare I ask why? :whistling:


----------



## hometrainer

trapover said:


> Evening all. My bum hurts.


dare we ask why ?


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Evening HT ..I'm good ta.....have u done ur pic yet for the calendar?


i'll see what i can dig out skye


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> it been a tough couple of weeks with becoming jobless all of a sudden,but i have managed to find another job subject to back ground checks,was down about it all last week but came out the blocks running this week


WTF sorry to hear that mate. Hope all goes well with the new job :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> How long now?


7 weeks..ish lol


----------



## Skye666

trapover said:


> Evening all. My bum hurts.


Piles??? Not nice


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> 7 weeks..ish lol


With 7ish weeks to go you should come in "bloody epic" :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> With 7ish weeks to go you should come in "bloody epic" :thumb:


Yh I hope so..can see some small improvements now ...


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh I hope so..can see some small improvements now ...


Well it will only get better. Just stick at it :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> WTF sorry to hear that mate. Hope all goes well with the new job :thumb:


Siht happens mate i was more annoyed with the owner who assured me we were carrying on to end of the year then sneaks in on my day off changes the locks and leaves me a voice mail saying that's it. still hopefully i'll be in my new job next week


----------



## raptordog

hometrainer said:


> it been a tough couple of weeks with becoming jobless all of a sudden,but i have managed to find another job subject to back ground checks,was down about it all last week but came out the blocks running this week


Sorry to hear a spanner was thrown in the works mate...thought you were settled and steady in your work...wot happened did the club shut.

Something tells me you aint a guy to stick fast....and Im sure with your drive and dedication you will go onto better things.

Their lost..... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Siht happens mate i was more annoyed with the owner who assured me we were carrying on to end of the year then sneaks in on my day off changes the locks and leaves me a voice mail saying that's it. still hopefully i'll be in my new job next week


How "nice" of him :cursing:

Whats the new job mate?


----------



## hometrainer

raptordog said:


> Sorry to hear a spanner was thrown in the works mate...thought you were settled and steady in your work...wot happened did the club shut.
> 
> Something tells me you aint a guy to stick fast....and Im sure with your drive and dedication you will go onto better things.
> 
> Their lost..... :thumbup1:


it went into voluntary liquidation not much we can do but pick ourselves up and carry on i have managed to get another job providing security at a racing stables which will make a nice change from drunk people on a weekend and some or another Bell end wanting a fight.


----------



## trapover

andyhuggins said:


> Evening mate. Dare I ask why? :whistling:





hometrainer said:


> dare we ask why ?





Skye666 said:


> Piles??? Not nice


Nothing exotic like piles, just doms lol


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> How "nice" of him :cursing:
> 
> Whats the new job mate?


security at a prestigious Racing stables was a bit like something from a James bond film really a different world mate


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> security at a prestigious Racing stables was a bit like something from a James bond film really a different world mate


Really hope you get it mate. Sounds "epic" :thumb:


----------



## raptordog

hometrainer said:


> it went into voluntary liquidation not much we can do but pick ourselves up and carry on i have managed to get another job providing security at a racing stables which will make a nice change from drunk people on a weekend and some or another Bell end wanting a fight.


It would have been nice for a heads up from them in advance....cnuts trick dropping it on you like that...like I said....you probs

will look back and what was I doing wasting my time.

Sounds good with the racing stables....less hassle....take it that's horses.....hey don't forget to throw you pals on

here a few tips in the 3.30pm .....:laugh:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> It would have been nice for a heads up from them in advance....cnuts trick dropping it on you like that...like I said....you probs
> 
> will look back and what was I doing wasting my time.
> 
> Sounds good with the racing stables....less hassle....take it that's horses.....hey don't forget to throw you pals on
> 
> here a few tips in the 3.30pm .....:laugh:


PMSL  :lol:


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Andy looks good for April greshie may dt36 June home trainer July ......were getting there


Only place my photo usually goes is on the mantelpiece. Missus reckons it keeps the kids away from the fire...


----------



## hometrainer

raptordog said:


> It would have been nice for a heads up from them in advance....cnuts trick dropping it on you like that...like I said....you probs
> 
> will look back and what was I doing wasting my time.
> 
> Sounds good with the racing stables....less hassle....take it that's horses.....hey don't forget to throw you pals on
> 
> here a few tips in the 3.30pm .....:laugh:


i met some great people there including Mrs HT it really was a blast in the 18 years i was there. yes its gee gees the Godolphin stables of which i know next to nothing about other than its owned by a Saudi prince but course i'll pass the tips on


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Only place my photo usually goes is on the mantelpiece. Missus reckons it keeps the kids away from the fire...


PMSL


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Only place my photo usually goes is on the mantelpiece. Missus reckons it keeps the kids away from the fire...


Sod it mate...you do June...home trainer for July...sure Andy will cover April....and book me down for august.... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Sod it mate...you do June...home trainer for July...sure Andy will cover April....and book me down for august.... :thumb:


Ohh yeah :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Only place my photo usually goes is on the mantelpiece. Missus reckons it keeps the kids away from the fire...


Lol


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Sod it mate...you do June...home trainer for July...sure Andy will cover April....and book me down for august.... :thumb:


Oh damn I forgot u! ....but August suits u :thumbup1:


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Oh damn I forgot u! ....but August suits u :thumbup1:


Did you really forget me....:sad:

Looks like I am going to have to step my game up a bit......

Perhaps a candle lite dinner....... mite do the trick..... :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Did you really forget me....:sad:
> 
> Looks like I am going to have to step my game up a bit......
> 
> Perhaps a candle lite dinner....... mite do the trick..... :tongue:


Hahahaha. I freakin love uuuuuuu .....even tho that's mean!


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> There will be women who like skinny ass tho so it's ok


My ass can stay skinny then but everythin else needs to hurry up and growww lol


----------



## Greshie

Morning all ...

What am I doing in May ? @Skye666 ?? seem to have missed something here :laugh:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> Morning all ...
> 
> What am I doing in May ? @Skye666 ?? seem to have missed something here :laugh:


It's all back to yours, apparently.


----------



## dt36

Dirk McQuickly said:


> It's all back to yours, apparently.


Yes, I heard that Greshie is holding a garden party for us all.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

dt36 said:


> Yes, I heard that Greshie is holding a garden party for us all.


Woop woop, are we bringing are partners, or is it just us lot, i was thinking of bringing mine, and swapping her for a newer model lol


----------



## gearchange

Ill be the wine taster or anything else thats on offer lol.


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Morning all ...
> 
> What am I doing in May ? @Skye666 ?? seem to have missed something here :laugh:


No reason except u look like a May


----------



## Skye666

Garden party at greshies..sounds lovely...I'm not waitress tho. :nono:


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> Ill be the wine taster or anything else thats on offer lol.


Trapovers bum on offer :lol:


----------



## gearchange

Skye666 said:


> Trapovers bum on offer :lol:


I do hope its a nice day,But I wouldn't mind if the skye was a little damp.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> No reason except u look like a May


Just realised I might have an old Christmas avi for December...


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> Yes, I heard that Greshie is holding a garden party for us all.





Ken Hutchinson said:


> Woop woop, are we bringing are partners, or is it just us lot, i was thinking of bringing mine, and swapping her for a newer model lol





gearchange said:


> Ill be the wine taster or anything else thats on offer lol.





Skye666 said:


> Garden party at greshies..sounds lovely...I'm not waitress tho. :nono:


Don't forget you may need passports by then


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> I do hope its a nice day,But I wouldn't mind if the skye was a little damp.


Very good that :thumbup1: weather sounds dodgy tho ..****ed on from dizzy height..not good eh


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Don't forget you may need passports by then


Lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Whats this about @Greshie having a garden party?


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Whats this about @Greshie having a garden party?


Yes, little gazebo as well. Tea in a China cup and croquet for the girls. Then, it's Iron Brew & Vodka to get the party rocking... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Yes, little gazebo as well. Tea in a China cup and croquet for the girls. Then, it's Iron Brew & Vodka to get the party rocking... :thumb:


Liking the idea mate


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> Yes, little gazebo as well. Tea in a China cup and croquet for the girls. Then, it's Iron Brew & Vodka to get the party rocking... :thumb:


I have a summerhouse so no need of a gazebo

The croquet might be a little difficult ...

Bring your wellies and umbrellas just in case .. May can be a little unpredictable in S W Scotland


----------



## Skye666

Greshie do u have a strong accent?


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Yes, little gazebo as well. Tea in a China cup and croquet for the girls. Then, it's Iron Brew & Vodka to get the party rocking... :thumb:


Don't like the girls entertainment


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Don't like the girls entertainment


Hopscotch then, with a proper flat pebble.


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Greshie do u have a strong accent?


Och eye ye ken .....

nope not at all actually !


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Och eye ye ken .....
> 
> nope not at all actually !


PMSL @Greshie


----------



## raptordog

That's it then...midnight rave at @Greshie .....

keep it quite guys we don't want no police raids or gate crashers/ news paper headlines on this one....

Got some mega dosed Bourbon Cream Biscuits

and cherry scones...along with some ginger beer with a twist that will get the party into full swing.

Just tip me the wink on the night,,,,,, and I will sort you out...... :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

As your a group of err.... mature individuals I thought I would drop in and ask for help.

I have a holiday booked for February next year (it will be our first in over two years), by which time I will be 52.

Over the past few years I have been training I have slowly managed to lose some of my fat and add some strength (though not enough of either to make me happy) to put me where I am today, not in bad shape for a bloke my age but still a bit podgy.

I have never tried a cut before but with over 20 weeks and a specific target date to work towards, I now have the opportunity to look half decent on the beach for the first time in my life.

However as I say I have never done this before and so I'm seeking help.

To date my idea of diet has been making sure I have enough protein and avoiding ice cream or anything made by Cadburys

I'm not scared of hard work and I'm willing to invest time and energy, I don't know what a coach would cost but if I could afford that type of help I would do what I'm told.

I don't have the budget to run expensive stuff like HGH but I am sure I could stretch to a little Test E or some DNP if needed.

Where do I begin?


----------



## saxondale

BestBefore1989 said:


> As your a group of err.... mature individuals I thought I would drop in and ask for help.
> 
> I have a holiday booked for February next year (it will be our first in over two years), by which time I will be 52.
> 
> Over the past few years I have been training I have slowly managed to lose some of my fat and add some strength (though not enough of either to make me happy) to put me where I am today, not in bad shape for a bloke my age but still a bit podgy.
> 
> I have never tried a cut before but with over 20 weeks and a specific target date to work towards, I now have the opportunity to look half decent on the beach for the first time in my life.
> 
> However as I say I have never done this before and so I'm seeking help.
> 
> To date my idea of diet has been making sure I have enough protein and avoiding ice cream or anything made by Cadburys
> 
> I'm not scared of hard work and I'm willing to invest time and energy, I don't know what a coach would cost but if I could afford that type of help I would do what I'm told.
> 
> I don't have the budget to run expensive stuff like HGH but I am sure I could stretch to a little Test E or some DNP if needed.
> 
> Where do I begin?


Do a food diary for the the next two weeks


----------



## harrison180

Good evening everyone. How was your weekend.

I really wana go back to see lord of the dance its was brilliant. Whats everyone else been upto?


----------



## BestBefore1989

saxondale said:


> Do a food diary for the the next two weeks


OK will do. I do have some info on what I'm eating now but its an approx log no weight given so for example today's dinner about 200g of pork handful of roast potatoes peas and sweetcorn.


----------



## gearchange

harrison180 said:


> Good evening everyone. How was your weekend.
> 
> I really wana go back to see lord of the dance its was brilliant. Whats everyone else been upto?


You are lord of the dance :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Evening all.... @BestBefore1989....roast potatoes?? What's that??


----------



## BestBefore1989

Skye666 said:


> Evening all.... @BestBefore1989....roast potatoes?? What's that??


done correctly in goose fat, its heaven on plate beneath a dusting of salt


----------



## Skye666

BestBefore1989 said:


> done correctly in goose fat, its heaven on plate beneath a dusting of salt


It would be unfair to discuss porn if one was abstaining from sex ...please keep this disgusting food porn to self


----------



## graham58

BestBefore1989 said:


> As your a group of err.... mature individuals I thought I would drop in and ask for help.
> 
> I have a holiday booked for February next year (it will be our first in over two years), by which time I will be 52.
> 
> Over the past few years I have been training I have slowly managed to lose some of my fat and add some strength (though not enough of either to make me happy) to put me where I am today, not in bad shape for a bloke my age but still a bit podgy.
> 
> I have never tried a cut before but with over 20 weeks and a specific target date to work towards, I now have the opportunity to look half decent on the beach for the first time in my life.
> 
> However as I say I have never done this before and so I'm seeking help.
> 
> To date my idea of diet has been making sure I have enough protein and avoiding ice cream or anything made by Cadburys
> 
> I'm not scared of hard work and I'm willing to invest time and energy, I don't know what a coach would cost but if I could afford that type of help I would do what I'm told.
> 
> I don't have the budget to run expensive stuff like HGH but I am sure I could stretch to a little Test E or some DNP if needed.
> 
> Where do I begin?


as we get older it gets harder to keep the fat off the mid section,i would forget about aas thats a whole new ball game and something you dont want to get into just to lose a few pounds.you seem to be on the right track as you say eat healthy ,proteins,complex carbs and up the cardio.if you feel like you need an extra help try a eca stack.hard work brings results good luck


----------



## BestBefore1989

Skye666 said:


> It would be unfair to discuss porn if one was abstaining from sex ...please keep this disgusting food porn to self


sorry, what I meant to say was its horrid and Id rather have a nice bit of boiled chicken breast :innocent:


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> You are lord of the dance :lol:


Wish i could do that mate i think its brilliant.


----------



## BestBefore1989

graham58 said:


> as we get older it gets harder to keep the fat off the mid section,i would forget about aas thats a whole new ball game and something you dont want to get into just to lose a few pounds.you seem to be on the right track as you say eat healthy ,proteins,complex carbs and up the cardio.if you feel like you need an extra help try a eca stack.hard work brings results good luck


Thanks for the rely. I want to try and prepare for this holiday the way competitors prepare for a show.

I would like to go below a bodyfat level that I can maintain for the rest of the year if at all possable. In fact I plan to eat and drink as much as I feel like whilst on holiday so the condition acieved will be lost within 10 days


----------



## graham58

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks for the rely. I want to try and prepare for this holiday the way competitors prepare for a show.
> 
> I would like to go below a bodyfat level that I can maintain for the rest of the year if at all possable. In fact I plan to eat and drink as much as I feel like whilst on holiday so the condition acieved will be lost within 10 days


all down to diet and willpower.


----------



## Skye666

BestBefore1989 said:


> sorry, what I meant to say was its horrid and Id rather have a nice bit of boiled chicken breast :innocent:


Lol..yh me too


----------



## BestBefore1989

graham58 said:


> all down to diet and willpower.


I cant help thinking there must be more to it that drop 200Kcal a day from your diet and when you stop loosing weight drop another 200Kcal


----------



## dt36

BestBefore1989 said:


> As your a group of err.... mature individuals I thought I would drop in and ask for help.
> 
> I have a holiday booked for February next year (it will be our first in over two years), by which time I will be 52.
> 
> Over the past few years I have been training I have slowly managed to lose some of my fat and add some strength (though not enough of either to make me happy) to put me where I am today, not in bad shape for a bloke my age but still a bit podgy.
> 
> I have never tried a cut before but with over 20 weeks and a specific target date to work towards, I now have the opportunity to look half decent on the beach for the first time in my life.
> 
> However as I say I have never done this before and so I'm seeking help.
> 
> To date my idea of diet has been making sure I have enough protein and avoiding ice cream or anything made by Cadburys
> 
> I'm not scared of hard work and I'm willing to invest time and energy, I don't know what a coach would cost but if I could afford that type of help I would do what I'm told.
> 
> I don't have the budget to run expensive stuff like HGH but I am sure I could stretch to a little Test E or some DNP if needed.
> 
> Where do I begin?


First thing I target when trying to lose some excess weight is fasted cardio first thing in the morning. Even without tweaking anything else, this sees me losing a few pounds.

Normally this consist of about 30 to 45 min of walking while listening to an audiobook.


----------



## dt36

BestBefore1989 said:


> I cant help thinking there must be more to it that drop 200Kcal a day from your diet and when you stop loosing weight drop another 200Kcal


In addition to the fasted cardio, find your true LBM and target your calories and macros at about 6% above that. Don't be tempted to drop your calories below maintenance as your body will adapt and will basically re- set itself to survive.


----------



## BestBefore1989

dt36 said:


> First thing I target when trying to lose some excess weight is fasted cardio first thing in the morning. Even without tweaking anything else, this sees me losing a few pounds.
> 
> Normally this consist of about 30 to 45 min of walking while listening to an audiobook.





dt36 said:


> In addition to the fasted cardio, find your true LBM and target your calories and macros at about 6% above that. Don't be tempted to drop your calories below maintenance as your body will adapt and will basically re- set itself to survive.


Thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Hello folks

I need some help from my oldies please......feeling really rubbish atm..iv been 9 weeks on the diet and I'm seeing some changes but I'm at the point where I get a bit lost now ..I did some pics this morning (feel free to av a look in album ). I feel like I need to make some adjustments but I'm not sure where, this time (as legs were slow coming in before) I increased training them to twice a week killing me!!! but I can see abit of improvement specifically in size not definition but hammies are doing ok. obliques always come in first, shoulders are coming in and backside has grown a little, with 5 weeks left I still feel abit skinny fat and so I'm wondering if I should increase cardio?? ATM I only do 3 x 20 min sessions a week of HIIT. .i assume 5 weeks to go is a fair amount of time for things to change further but u know what it's like when ur looking at urself and not seeing what others see so just looking for honest feedback. ...and I'm still learning about my body and how it responds to things so all trial and error...AlSo at this point...what do u suggest on water intake and when to increase or reduce?

I'm open to all criticism good or bad ....I'm just al over the place at the mo and I don't wanna bomb out so reeeeel me in quick lol

:death:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Hello folks
> 
> I need some help from my oldies please......feeling really rubbish atm..iv been 9 weeks on the diet and I'm seeing some changes but I'm at the point where I get a bit lost now ..I did some pics this morning (feel free to av a look in album ). I feel like I need to make some adjustments but I'm not sure where, this time (as legs were slow coming in before) I increased training them to twice a week killing me!!! but I can see abit of improvement specifically in size not definition but hammies are doing ok. obliques always come in first, shoulders are coming in and backside has grown a little, with 5 weeks left I still feel abit skinny fat and so I'm wondering if I should increase cardio?? ATM I only do 3 x 20 min sessions a week of HIIT. .i assume 5 weeks to go is a fair amount of time for things to change further but u know what it's like when ur looking at urself and not seeing what others see so just looking for honest feedback. ...and I'm still learning about my body and how it responds to things so all trial and error...AlSo at this point...what do u suggest on water intake and when to increase or reduce?
> 
> I'm open to all criticism good or bad ....I'm just al over the place at the mo and I don't wanna bomb out so reeeeel me in quick lol
> 
> :death:


Hi u ok?

Just had a look at your pics and I think your looking great. You said you can't be to muscly for the category your in right? I can't help you with what to do etc but from what I see in your pics your a bikini model  . I can see muscle in your pics even on the small avi ones so you have plenty visible  .

Keep up the good work and don't forget your not a pro, your not winning this to pay the bills etc your doing it cuz you enjoy it and its your hobby to do shows.


----------



## gearchange

Well you know how harrison feels about you and you may think he is bias and just trying to get into your pants,but he is right,you are on track for a great showing.I feel you must try not to overthink things as you get closer.


----------



## eezy1

@Skye666 stop p!ssing about and get urself an experienced prep couch. you should learn tons from it and can take it into ur next prep solo maybe

im not too sure on what ur category requires but i`d like to see more quad and defo more shape to ur shoulders. you look a tad flat in those areas x

still look great though


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Hello folks
> 
> I need some help from my oldies please......feeling really rubbish atm..iv been 9 weeks on the diet and I'm seeing some changes but I'm at the point where I get a bit lost now ..I did some pics this morning (feel free to av a look in album ). I feel like I need to make some adjustments but I'm not sure where, this time (as legs were slow coming in before) I increased training them to twice a week killing me!!! but I can see abit of improvement specifically in size not definition but hammies are doing ok. obliques always come in first, shoulders are coming in and backside has grown a little, with 5 weeks left I still feel abit skinny fat and so I'm wondering if I should increase cardio?? ATM I only do 3 x 20 min sessions a week of HIIT. .i assume 5 weeks to go is a fair amount of time for things to change further but u know what it's like when ur looking at urself and not seeing what others see so just looking for honest feedback. ...and I'm still learning about my body and how it responds to things so all trial and error...AlSo at this point...what do u suggest on water intake and when to increase or reduce?
> 
> I'm open to all criticism good or bad ....I'm just al over the place at the mo and I don't wanna bomb out so reeeeel me in quick lol
> 
> :death:


Listen kid...you chill girl :thumbup1: ...your right on track.... looking well.....defiantly can see the

progress and time served with the hard work. 

There is still plenty of time in 5 weeks to polish the

diamond...you cannot see the progress that I am sure most of us can ( your mind playing games)

I am not one for comps...never done one probably never will.....I'm just happy to go up a t shirt

size every few years and keep the jean waist line size the same.... :lol:

Sure Andy or some of the guys and gals who have been in comp prep on here could step up

and throw you some a few tips...ref to final prep conditioning... :thumb:


----------



## dt36

Is anybody guiding you closer to home? Suggestions can be offered here, but you have to stick with one person. If there is someone guiding you, then only listen to them.

Looking at your pics, you are doing well and have time to tweak things.


----------



## Skye666

Thanks appreciated :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

Helloooo all how are we?

Something to cheer u up  great for a workout as I was listening to it in the gym today.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ello again


----------



## andyhuggins

hello Hello hello is there an echo in here LOL


----------



## Greshie

ellooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## harrison180

Hello everyone how u doin?

Know ones been in this thread for abit you all been on a saga coach trip hahaha


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> hello Hello hello is there an echo in here LOL


No it's your fookin hearing aid ya ****t! :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Evening all


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Evening all


Hey hun

how's life? hows your little girl?


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> Hey hun
> 
> how's life? hows your little girl?


It's ok thanks...yh she's doing great, makes prep a little hard going at times but it's workable. Where have u been not seen u here for a while


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> It's ok thanks...yh she's doing great, makes prep a little hard going at times but it's workable. Where have u been not seen u here for a while


Been on TM Forum.. I know what you mean, you just have to have a routine and then everything works... well it works for my two little terrors lol


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> Been on TM Forum.. I know what you mean, you just have to have a routine and then everything works... well it works for my two little terrors lol


Yep we run a tight ship...it's the rusk I have to stay away from I love them!!

TM?? U friggin traitor ...go on sod off out of here girl...pffffft :ban:


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Yep we run a tight ship...it's the rusk I have to stay away from I love them!!
> 
> TM?? U friggin traitor ...go on sod off out of here girl...pffffft :ban:


hahahaha 

Rusks lol its long time since we had them in the house


----------



## sciatic

OMG!! Well, what can I say for an excuse for not reporting in to my over 45 brothers and sisters? Well, I've been on holiday with my over 45yrs old (53yrs) wife for starters, attended my grandchild's Christening, attended my Son's wedding and all in Santorini. Had the best ever holiday with my gorgeous sexy, loving wife (Ok, I'm biased) but, for good reason. Oh, and I've been working every hour God kindly gives me.

Anyway, hello to all xxx


----------



## saxondale

I`ve been building a greenhouse


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> I`ve been building a greenhouse


STILL? Lol. You could of built a house quicker  . Or is this a different one?


----------



## dt36




----------



## Mingster

For all us old buggers who feel our years - and I'm certainly one this morning - here's a quick burst of Doro Pesch who shows you can still act like a youngster when you're over 50...


----------



## graham58

no oldies out tonight,been very quiet.


----------



## harrison180

Mingster said:


> For all us old buggers who feel our years - and I'm certainly one this morning - here's a quick burst of Doro Pesch who shows you can still act like a youngster when you're over 50...


this what i imagine going dancing with @Skye666 is like


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> no oldies out tonight,been very quiet.


alright mate how u doin?


----------



## graham58

i,m fine ,hows you


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> i,m fine ,hows you


im good mate. you upto much this evening?


----------



## Mingster

harrison180 said:


> this what i imagine going dancing with @Skye666 is like


If it is then you've got some competition sonny


----------



## harrison180

Mingster said:


> If it is then you've got some competition sonny


well sir i've never backed down from a challenge 

i've got a capri to impress, what you got? lol


----------



## Mingster

harrison180 said:


> well sir i've never backed down from a challenge
> 
> i've got a capri to impress, what you got? lol


My 1983 Audi F1 Gt Coupe trumps your Capri:001_tt2:  And rock chicks with mad, psychopathic eyes are my specialist subject. Usually with dark hair though, I must admit...


----------



## harrison180

Mingster said:


> My 1983 Audi F1 Gt Coupe trumps your Capri:001_tt2:  And rock chicks with mad, psychopathic eyes are my specialist subject. Usually with dark hair though, I must admit...


a real woman dont want to be going round in that foreign rubbish  lol. bloody poor mans quatro lol.

i also have cowboy boots 

(only joking bout the car, very nice model)


----------



## Mingster

harrison180 said:


> a real woman dont want to be going round in that foreign rubbish  lol. bloody poor mans quatro lol.
> 
> i also have cowboy boots
> 
> (only joking bout the car, very nice model)


Get it right now. A Quatro is a poor mans F1

Now you're bringing the cowboy boots into play I'm off lol. I prefer boots like these...


----------



## Skye666

Lol @ u boys...I love her outfit but can't shake my head like that anymore I get headache 

Can I get a ride in both those cars ...kinda try before u buy type thing...


----------



## raptordog

Mingster said:


> My 1983 Audi F1 Gt Coupe trumps your Capri:001_tt2:  And rock chicks with mad, psychopathic eyes are my specialist subject. Usually with dark hair though, I must admit...


Hey Mingster.....don't be hogging all the action with the dark/raven haired vixens...save one for me.... :lol:

Always had a thing for dark hair...... even as a kid.....any one remember these.....

Emma Peel (Diana Rigg) from the Avengers series in the 60's.... my first crush.... 










Then there was Cleo Rocos from the Kenny Everett show......










and lets not forget.... the Mistress of darkness herself..... :thumbup1:










eeeeeh !!!!!!!........... those were the days.....


----------



## Mingster

raptordog said:


> Hey Mingster.....don't be hogging all the action with the dark/raven haired vixens...save one for me.... :lol:
> 
> Always had a thing for dark hair...... even as a kid.....any one remember these.....
> 
> Emma Peel (Diana Rigg) from the Avengers series in the 60's.... my first crush....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then there was Cleo Rocos from the Kenny Everett show......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and lets not forget.... the Mistress of darkness herself..... :thumbup1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eeeeeh !!!!!!!........... those were the days.....


Ah...There's so many. The world is indeed a wonderful place


----------



## harrison180

Mingster said:


> Get it right now. A Quatro is a poor mans F1
> 
> Now you're bringing the cowboy boots into play I'm off lol. I prefer boots like these...
> 
> View attachment 159010


They look like Viking boots abit  .


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I see we have moved on again, we even act like old farts on here lol, we moved along for a bit, stop to get our breath, then off we go again


----------



## dt36

Training complete body again now every few days as got daughter staying here with me for her 21st and then my Missus flew in this morning for a month to surprise her.

Plenty of food on the menu now then for a bit and squeeze gym sessions in early mornings for now before work or when they are lounging around the pool on weekends.

Got to keep training ticking over, so as not to go backwards, but love spending time with the family as I am away from them so much.


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Training complete body again now every few days as got daughter staying here with me for her 21st and then my Missus flew in this morning for a month to surprise her.
> 
> Plenty of food on the menu now then for a bit and squeeze gym sessions in early mornings for now before work or when they are lounging around the pool on weekends.
> 
> Got to keep training ticking over, so as not to go backwards, but love spending time with the family as I am away from them so much.


Enjoy :thumbup1:


----------



## gearchange

dt36 said:


> Training complete body again now every few days as got daughter staying here with me for her 21st and then my Missus flew in this morning for a month to surprise her.
> 
> Plenty of food on the menu now then for a bit and squeeze gym sessions in early mornings for now before work or when they are lounging around the pool on weekends.
> 
> Got to keep training ticking over, so as not to go backwards, but love spending time with the family as I am away from them so much.


A good time to let any injuries heal and take advantage of some deload time.It's always good to get some quality time with the ones you love :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening guys. how are you all doing?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening guys. how are you all doing?


Evening Andy...all ok here how's u


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening Andy...all ok here how's u


I am well thanks @Skye666. Your comp can't be far off now is it? Hope the family are well.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I am well thanks @Skye666. Your comp can't be far off now is it? Hope the family are well.


Yep not long now..struggled this week just feel sick all the time, ewwwww...but apart from that ok ...


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yep not long now..struggled this week just feel sick all the time, ewwwww...but apart from that ok ...


So when is it again? Just keep holding on you can make it


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> So when is it again? Just keep holding on you can make it


Got 5 weeks left... Yh all good practice Andy is how I see it...practicing posing in the garden with the little one trotting behind me must look funny though lol. What's new with u?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Got 5 weeks left... Yh all good practice Andy is how I see it...practicing posing in the garden with the little one trotting behind me must look funny though lol. What's new with u?


The posing is bloody hard at times, like a cv session  Ahh bless her LOL.


----------



## harrison180

Hello people how are we all?

Come over here for a chat with decent people, some bloke on a classic car forum is doing my head in the politically correct brown noser lol


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Hello people how are we all?
> 
> Come over here for a chat with decent people, some bloke on a classic car forum is doing my head in the politically correct brown noser lol


Hey mate good to hear from you. Hope you are well?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate good to hear from you. Hope you are well?


I'm gud mate how are you? You got much planned the weekend?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I'm gud mate how are you? You got much planned the weekend?


Not much planned yet but that could all change later when the family get in LOL. You up to much?


----------



## gearchange

Hello my mature friends


----------



## andyhuggins

gearchange said:


> Hello my mature friends


Evening @gearchange.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Not much planned yet but that could all change later when the family get in LOL. You up to much?


Going to go lose at darts in abit and then working tomoz. Hope its not a busy one I ain't in the mood lol


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> Hello my mature friends


Evening mate, how are you?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Going to go lose at darts in abit and then working tomoz. Hope its not a busy one I ain't in the mood lol


Enjoy the darts mate :thumb:


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Hello people how are we all?
> 
> Come over here for a chat with decent people, some bloke on a classic car forum is doing my head in the politically correct brown noser lol


Purists:cursing: "ooh, they're not the original carbs that the car left the factory with"

Me: :tongue: "I couldn't give two f**ks Mate".


----------



## saxondale

I`m trying to dry tomato pips - wtf is that stuff they are coated in


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Purists:cursing: "ooh, they're not the original carbs that the car left the factory with"
> 
> Me: :tongue: "I couldn't give two f**ks Mate".


Lol u get all those at the shows mate. Pain in the ar5e. Everyone has seen an original one but I like unique


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> I`m trying to dry tomato pips - wtf is that stuff they are coated in


Alan titmarsh is here  . What u drying pips out for mate?


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> Alan titmarsh is here  . What u drying pips out for mate?


got to grow something in the bloody greenhouse now its up, winter lettuce going in tomorrow - neighbour came round with some tomatoes so though I`ll have some of them, got the sunflower seeds out, they were easy


----------



## Greshie

saxondale said:


> got to grow something in the bloody greenhouse now its up, winter lettuce going in tomorrow - neighbour came round with some tomatoes so though I`ll have some of them, got the sunflower seeds out, they were easy


Leave the tomato seeds until next spring ... they'll not do very much over winter..


----------



## mrssalvatore

Am back again


----------



## gearchange

mrssalvatore said:


> Am back again


Thank god,we were at our wits end with worry.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Am back again


Welcome back mrs :thumbup1: wherever u have been


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> Thank god,we were at our wits end with worry.


Your a very sarcastic gentleman ain't u lol?


----------



## gearchange

harrison180 said:


> Your a very sarcastic gentleman ain't u lol?


I like to call it being cheeky


----------



## mrssalvatore

gearchange said:


> Thank god,we were at our wits end with worry.


I don't believe you  you've probably just been enjoying the drama free peace and quiet



Skye666 said:


> Welcome back mrs :thumbup1: wherever u have been


Not entirely sure this past two weeks has been blurry!


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> I like to call it being cheeky


You want to be careful mate some of the lads on here like abit of cheeky lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> You want to be careful mate some of the lads on here like abit of cheeky lol.


Total bum sex


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Total bum sex


In


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> I don't believe you  you've probably just been enjoying the drama free peace and quiet
> 
> Not entirely sure this past two weeks has been blurry!


Hospital stuff? Hope all is good now


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Hospital stuff? Hope all is good now


Hospitals and weddings and arguments and beer


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Hospitals and weddings and arguments and beer


Lol love a good combo


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Lol love a good combo


Lol. It's been ****ing mental


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> Total bum sex


Can join in if you wish  lol


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> In


You may also join in if you want lol


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> You may also join in if you want lol


Who's joining in with who?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Who's joining in with who?


God knows


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I cant join in, i have just eaten a family bag of minstrels, and feel a little bit sick, but i am willing to watch:laugh:


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I cant join in, i have just eaten a family bag of minstrels, and feel a little bit sick, but i am willing to watch:laugh:


What u watching ....family bag? Piggy


----------



## raptordog

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I cant join in, i have just eaten a family bag of minstrels, and feel a little bit sick, but i am willing to watch:laugh:


Whoooooo.... Minstrels....seriously hard core sweeties for sure....had a hard time in re-ab coming off

those...tread carefully Ken mate....it a slippery slope onto a roller coaster ride that's hard to get off ..... 

Got so bad I was doing four to six at a time.....drop them into your mouth...hold them there don't crunch them.

Wait till the shell coating starts breaking down by itself....then as the semi liquid chocolate starts to leak

through the cracking outer shell you!!!!!!......sorry cant go on.....its all too much....please understand...it been a hard recovery.....


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Skye666 said:


> What u watching ....family bag? Piggy


Just checked the bag, it's not as bad as i thought, it's only 153g bag, still undone all my good work with my chicken salad i had for my tea:crying:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Just checked the bag, it's not as bad as i thought, it's only 153g bag, still undone all my good work with my chicken salad i had for my tea:crying:


Never mind there is always tomorrow


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

raptordog said:


> Whoooooo.... Minstrels....seriously hard core sweeties for sure....had a hard time in re-ab coming off
> 
> those...tread carefully Ken mate....it a slippery slope onto a roller coaster ride that's hard to get off .....
> 
> Got so bad I was doing four to six at a time.....drop them into your mouth...hold them there don't crunch them.
> 
> Wait till the shell coating starts breaking down by itself....then as the semi liquid chocolate starts to leak
> 
> through the cracking outer shell you!!!!!!......sorry cant go on.....its all too much....please understand...it been a hard recovery.....


Food porn at it's finest, i'm not that bad yet lol, but it does sound rather nice, when you put it like that


----------



## Skye666

I havnt had chocolate like...foreverrrrrr... @raptordog thanks for the semi orgasm :bounce:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> I havnt had chocolate like...foreverrrrrr... @raptordog thanks for the semi orgasm :bounce:


I had a massive bar of malteaser chocolate


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> I had a massive bar of malteaser chocolate


Yh ok woman wipe ya chin still brown :whistling:


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> I havnt had chocolate like...foreverrrrrr... @raptordog thanks for the semi orgasm :bounce:


Semi orgasm....::no::..... we cannot be having that.....seems like I am going to have to step my game up a bit...... :lol:


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Semi orgasm....::no::..... we cannot be having that.....seems like I am going to have to step my game up a bit...... :lol:


You can only step it up by adding Jaffa Cakes and milk. Now it's gone up another level to "Thumper's Leg"... :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Semi orgasm....::no::..... we cannot be having that.....seems like I am going to have to step my game up a bit...... :lol:


Lol..yep...so start now I'm ready.....gets comfy :wub:


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> You can only step it up by adding Jaffa Cakes and milk. Now it's gone up another level to "Thumper's Leg"... :thumb:


Thumpers leg....I don't understand


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Nice new avi @Skye666 been thinking of changing mine, but it's been the same since i joined, i might not know myself if i change it


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice avi @Skye666. Don't change it now @Ken Hutchinson


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Nice new avi @Skye666 been thinking of changing mine, but it's been the same since i joined, i might not know myself if i change it


Yes ..show us what ya got ken


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Nice avi @Skye666. Don't change it now @Ken Hutchinson


Thanks Andy....how's ur day been


----------



## andyhuggins

Had a good one thanks @Skye666 rest day today so took the eldest daughter and her daughter out for lunch and a nice walk


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Had a good one thanks @Skye666 rest day today so took the eldest daughter and her daughter out for lunch and a nice walk


Nice family day then...


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Thumpers leg....I don't understand


Thumper in love: 



 :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Nice family day then...


Yeah was really nice and chilled. How is your family?


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Thumper in love:
> 
> 
> 
> :whistling:


Lol oh got ya


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah was really nice and chilled. How is your family?


Yh all good ta...havnt had a chance to see my grand daughter yet but looking to get out there before Xmas


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh all good ta...havnt had a chance to see my grand daughter yet but looking to get out there before Xmas


You will have to remind me where she lives @Skye666.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> You will have to remind me where she lives @Skye666.


Cyprus


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Cyprus


That must be hard for you @Skye666 how old is she?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> That must be hard for you @Skye666 how old is she?


She only 2 months...we skype but not the same is it.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> She only 2 months...we skype but not the same is it.


Skype is better than nothing I suppose. When you planning on visiting?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Skype is better than nothing I suppose. When you planning on visiting?


I'm hoping before Xmas ..but iv got the other little one too and she's under 2 so they have to sit on ya knee and I don't fancy 4 hr flight with her on my knee thanks :nono: so I dunno.


----------



## andyhuggins

You are caught between the to then lady. Not a good decision tbh. How is your littlun?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> Nice avi @Skye666. Don't change it now @Ken Hutchinson


I think your right @andyhuggins, i'm going to leave it as it is, sorry to all the ladies who got excited about seeing me in my thong:laugh:


----------



## hometrainer

Hi all my first chance to say hi in a while as my life has been work gym sleep repeat for a while hope your all doing well


----------



## dt36

hometrainer said:


> Hi all my first chance to say hi in a while as my life has been work gym sleep repeat for a while hope your all doing well


Hope you are settling in to the new job, Mate.

As for me, I'm having some down time with my Betty for 4 days at a beach spa in Fajeirha. Will promise to check out the hotel gym tomorrow...


----------



## sniper16

just turned 47


----------



## andyhuggins

sniper16 said:


> just turned 47


Welcome


----------



## sniper16

cheers andy


----------



## harrison180

Morning all how are we today?

I was just at the petrol station filling up and I saw Harry potter shouting something at the top of his voice... Expensive petroleum 

(You'll get it if you like Harry potter)

Ill get my coat.


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Cyprus


If you go to Cyprus you need to contact Clint Darden and arrange to train in the House of Biceps whilst you're there...http://www.clintdarden.com/


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> If you go to Cyprus you need to contact Clint Darden and arrange to train in the House of Biceps whilst you're there...http://www.clintdarden.com/


Lol...have u been there? What part of Cyprus ...love the name house of biceps!


----------



## Skye666

Evening all how's ur Sunday


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Evening all how's ur Sunday


All good thanks how's yours?


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Evening all how's ur Sunday


Wet ... and just thinking about getting the beef in the oven ... a roast for me tonight :tongue:

Trust you are having a good day


----------



## Skye666

Helloooo

@Greshie wet??? Wow we have been lucky then been really odd walking around today in a t shirt so hot for oct!!

A roast..I hate u :thumbdown: ( but I can have one soon)

@harrison180 not bad thanks how's the comp going ur still in it right?


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Lol...have u been there? What part of Cyprus ...love the name house of biceps!


Limassol I believe. You can contact him in various ways and he often posts video's online showing visitors training at his home gym 'The House of Biceps.'It's even more of a dungeon than my home gym lol. Loads of video's online of him, and his wife and others, training there...


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Helloooo
> 
> @Greshie wet??? Wow we have been lucky then been really odd walking around today in a t shirt so hot for oct!!
> 
> A roast..I hate u :thumbdown: ( but I can have one soon)
> 
> @harrison180 not bad thanks how's the comp going ur still in it right?


I'm good ta. Yeah I'm still in it but got a feeling it should of finished about a week ago lol or this half is just going really slow.


----------



## gearchange

Mingster said:


> Limassol I believe. You can contact him in various ways and he often posts video's online showing visitors training at his home gym 'The House of Biceps.'It's even more of a dungeon than my home gym lol. Loads of video's online of him, and his wife and others, training there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 159437


He definitely has the beard of a professional .


----------



## Mingster

gearchange said:


> He definitely has the beard of a professional .


He models his beard on mine


----------



## saxondale

well it`s Sunday and I`ve just eat some cake, a rather fine date and walnut from a customer last week.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Evening all how's ur Sunday


Well, it was a hot one for me.

Had a push session in hotel gym, all on decent Nautilus kit.

Evening spent with the Missus having a steak right on the beach. Back to reality tomorrow though as work will be calling, so I can pay my bills.


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Well, it was a hot one for me.
> 
> Had a push session in hotel gym, all on decent Nautilus kit.
> 
> Evening spent with the Missus having a steak right on the beach. Back to reality tomorrow though as work will be calling, so I can pay my bills.
> View attachment 159447


And booooo jealous


----------



## saxondale

went to the gym 21.00 second set of bench press and got called back into work, bollox, was going to PB that tonight too.


----------



## graham58

where have all the mature people gone,nothing for 10 days,hello is there anyone there hello


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> where have all the mature people gone,nothing for 10 days,hello is there anyone there hello


Boo....

Morningggggg!!


----------



## Greshie

graham58 said:


> where have all the mature people gone,nothing for 10 days,hello is there anyone there hello


Morningggggggggggg


----------



## Rykard

have to wait a month or so before i can post with you olduns...


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Boo....
> 
> Morningggggg!!


hi skye nice to know you are still with us.


----------



## graham58

Greshie said:


> Morningggggggggggg


afternoon greshie


----------



## graham58

Rykard said:


> have to wait a month or so before i can post with you olduns...


welcome back.


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> hi skye nice to know you are still with us.


Just about here


----------



## Skye666

Rykard said:


> have to wait a month or so before i can post with you olduns...


If u pay us keep us entertained we let u in early


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> If u pay us keep us entertained we let u in early


I can vouch for my good t'internet buddie ryykkkeeerrrrs.....x


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> I can vouch for my good t'internet buddie ryykkkeeerrrrs.....x


Hello miss long time no see hope ur well 

Oh u can? If he's male is he good looking coz the male bar in here is set very high these old boys have all been models back in the the day ya know :lol:


----------



## gearchange

Skye666 said:


> Hello miss long time no see hope ur well
> 
> Oh u can? If he's male is he good looking coz the male bar in here is set very high these old boys have all been models back in the the day ya know :lol:


This is true :whistling: I do hope we can get together for a photo shoot sometime.


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> This is true :whistling: I do hope we can get together for a photo shoot sometime.


Haha...with or without our heads?


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Hello miss long time no see hope ur well
> 
> Oh u can? If he's male is he good looking coz the male bar in here is set very high these old boys have all been models back in the the day ya know :lol:


Rykkers is a good man I dunno if he's good looking, but I've seen his body doing squats...hehehehehe.........


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Rykkers is a good man I dunno if he's good looking, but I've seen his body doing squats...hehehehehe.........


Oh I see ..arnt u meant to look at the derrière when they do squats not the body lol


----------



## Rykard

back in the day used to be in pretty good shape, 50" chest, 32" waist, 30" quads and 19" calves - but the years haven't been so kind and the numbers are now a little scrambled lol. but i'm trying ...

there's some good physiques on here though and i was surprised at the ages of some of them :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

Rykard said:


> back in the day used to be in pretty good shape, 50" chest, 32" waist, 30" quads and 19" calves - but the years haven't been so kind and the numbers are now a little scrambled lol. but i'm trying ...
> 
> there's some good physiques on here though and i was surprised at the ages of some of them :thumbup1:


...and definitely wouldn't class myself as good looking < hopes he's not just shut the door on himself>


----------



## mrssalvatore

Popped back in again. Everyone good???


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey Lady  Yeah I am good thanks. Hows things with you?


----------



## gearchange

Shuffling along happily thanks,hows you.


----------



## Skye666

Evening mrs s


----------



## 25434

Just swooshing thru.....on sofa duty tonight, feeling tired but on it like a bonnet in me pink bedsox and matching tee shirt....one must.....one must...


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Just swooshing thru.....on sofa duty tonight, feeling tired but on it like a bonnet in me pink bedsox and matching tee shirt....one must.....one must...


Do love a mix and match miss flubs :thumbup1: but what are u watching this is the question?


----------



## Greshie

mrssalvatore said:


> Popped back in again. Everyone good???


Stuffed after a large lunch


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Do love a mix and match miss [Redacted] :thumbup1: but what are u watching this is the question?


I'm watching a subtitled German drama about the war.....I know, I know....yawwwwwwwnnnn.......but in a short while will be watching "not going out" which makes me larrrrrfff,and then have I gor news for you.


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> I'm watching a subtitled German drama about the war.....I know, I know....yawwwwwwwnnnn.......but in a short while will be watching "not going out" which makes me larrrrrfff,and then have I gor news for you.


Oh!! Lol...it's not so much the yawn More the reading them blooming subtitles..I miss all the picture for the damn reading and I do this with a squint these days..jeez I couldn't I just couldn't.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Hey Lady  Yeah I am good thanks. Hows things with you?


 Am all good cheers andy x


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Evening mrs s


Evening Skye. How's the little one.


----------



## mrssalvatore

gearchange said:


> Shuffling along happily thanks,hows you.


Shattered completely and utterly


----------



## raptordog

Good evening to all my fellow vintage chums.......


----------



## Rykard

Stuffed on the sofa catching up on csi


----------



## andyhuggins

evening @raptordog


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> evening @raptordog


Hows it going Andy...hope you and yours are all doing well...... :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Oh!! Lol...it's not so much the yawn More the reading them blooming subtitles..I miss all the picture for the damn reading and I do this with a squint these days..jeez I couldn't I just couldn't.


I know what you mean.....it just finished and now I'm having an Ickle weep cos the stoopid fecking German nurse grassed up the Jewish nurse and she's just been taken off by the soldiers...fook! I need a cuppa.....then off to something more cheerful....

And good evening to all peeps..


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Evening Skye. How's the little one.


Pushing boundaries as they do but all good thanks for asking


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Pushing boundaries as they do but all good thanks for asking


Pushing boundaries=learning lessons......

Didntquiteworkwithmebutiturnedoutokintheend.....cough....


----------



## 25434

mrssalvatore said:


> Shattered completely and utterly


You are a fab lady...shattered or not shattered. X


----------



## mrssalvatore

Flubs said:


> You are a fab lady...shattered or not shattered. X


Thanks flubs x I could do with gaining some more super mum/woman powers tho. And s bucket of coffee


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Hows it going Andy...hope you and yours are all doing well...... :thumbup1:


Yeah I am well thanks mate. Hope u r good too?


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Pushing boundaries=learning lessons......
> 
> Didntquiteworkwithmebutiturnedoutokintheend.....cough....


Lol yes I agree it's also how we learn about their lil personality too...ohhhhh girl feisty...but I wish I could show u a pic she is absolutely beautiful :wub:


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Lol yes I agree it's also how we learn about their lil personality too...ohhhhh girl feisty...but I wish I could show u a pic she is absolutely beautiful :wub:


I believe you when u say she is.......and to be a div, I would have to say that you are also beautiful inside for giving her the chance that some people don't get in life.

Right then...cuppa tea and then early night for me.....one night of being a lazy bugler is enough....

Lmao! I said "to a div".......lol.....it looked like an insult to Skye.....I've changed now...phew....DAMM my auto correct....


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening "oldies"


----------



## gearchange

andyhuggins said:


> Evening "oldies"


Good evening Andy"the zimmer" Huggins lol


----------



## Skye666

Evening chaps hope ur all ok.. It's so flippin ............ In here ..where's all the chingaling at?

Anyway...I made raw cake today very pleased with self as u can imagine I'm not very..'kitchen type' could only have a tiny bit for now but I'm thinking if these skills continue il make a great wife...yh ok if I keep my mouth shut mehhhhhhh ( before u know who pops in) 2guns:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening @Skye666 and @gearchange what has happened to this thread?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Skye666 and @gearchange what has happened to this thread?


We're all drunk.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> We're all drunk.


All of us or just you LOL.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> All of us or just you LOL.


Just me


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Just me


Fair play lady. Enjoy lol X


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play lady. Enjoy lol X


And Mr S  x


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope he enjoys it too XX


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Hope he enjoys it too XX


Birthday treat I'm now broke. For two weeks lol.


----------



## gearchange

mrssalvatore said:


> Birthday treat I'm now broke. For two weeks lol.


Wow you two can drink a lot.


----------



## mrssalvatore

gearchange said:


> Wow you two can drink a lot.


£50quid on cocktails and I'm still walking baby.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Skye666 and @gearchange what has happened to this thread?


Hi Andy...and erm god knows lol


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> We're all drunk.


Speak for yaself miss....forgot what drunk is


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> £50quid on cocktails and I'm still walking baby.


Who's bday?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Who's bday?


Mr s


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Mr s


Arrr so u do realize he's gonna want an extra bday treat....keep walking!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Arrr so u do realize he's gonna want an extra bday treat....keep walking!


More than one I hope.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> More than one I hope.


Ye haaaa cow girl :blowme:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hi Andy...and erm god knows lol


Hi hun


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Ye haaaa cow girl :blowme:


All I have to say is "ride em cowgirl"


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> All I have to say is "ride em cowgirl"


She be more like falling off the bull if she carries on with the jugs of cocktail lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> She be more like falling off the bull if she carries on with the jugs of cocktail lol


PMSL @Skye666


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye cums firsts


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Skye cums firsts


Lol...mrs s I hope the head is not sore this morning 

Morning all...get up it's Sunday ..church


----------



## harrison180

Morning everyone hope your all well. I'm having fry up withdrawal symptoms so going to the cafe in a min.

Anyone know how you can stop tooth ache without going to the dentist? I needed a filling about 5 months ago but they never had an appointment free when I was free so it ain't got done. Past three days I've had tooth ache that goes from a dull ache to fvck me that hurts.

I ain't got the money to go now. It costs 70 quid for a filling cuz he is private and that's with my discount for being on a dental plan. The tight **** git charges about 20 quid for the needle. Last one I had he did without cuz I was to tight to pay. Not the nicest of feelings having your tooth drilled lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Lol...mrs s I hope the head is not sore this morning
> 
> Morning all...get up it's Sunday ..church


It's a bit shaky.

But woke in a huge bed in the Hilton hotel with fresh coffee. So I ain't fussed


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> It's a bit shaky.
> 
> But woke in a huge bed in the Hilton hotel with fresh coffee. So I ain't fussed


Oh very nice...sounds like a good time was had by all.


----------



## dt36

Back to the gym full time for myself tonight.

Missus has flown back to the UK this morning after being with me for a month. Got a few sessions in, but spent as much time as we could together.

As much as I enjoy going to the gym, I enjoy our limit time together more.

Think I'll go full body for the next week, alternating with cardio every other day. Think I'm going to be sore this week...


----------



## gearchange

dt36 said:


> Back to the gym full time for myself tonight.
> 
> Missus has flown back to the UK this morning after being with me for a month. Got a few sessions in, but spent as much time as we could together.
> 
> As much as I enjoy going to the gym, I enjoy our limit time together more.
> 
> Think I'll go full body for the next week, alternating with cardio every other day. *Think I'm going to be sore this week*...


Because of the missus or the training :whistling:


----------



## dt36

gearchange said:


> Because of the missus or the training :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening folks


----------



## 25434

gearchange said:


> Because of the missus or the training :whistling:


:laugh: cheeky....:laugh: made me laarrrrf that did.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Evening folks


Evening Mr x


----------



## andyhuggins

Seemed that you had a good weekend hun. XX


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Seemed that you had a good weekend hun. XX


lol yeah. Paying got it this week tho.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Been very good, just the four for me tonight


----------



## biglbs

P1ss still leaking ok in here guys...?


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> Back to the gym full time for myself tonight.
> 
> Missus has flown back to the UK this morning after being with me for a month. Got a few sessions in, but spent as much time as we could together.
> 
> As much as I enjoy going to the gym, I enjoy our limit time together more.
> 
> Think I'll go full body for the next week, alternating with cardio every other day. Think I'm going to be sore this week...


Is that a month already?


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> P1ss still leaking ok in here guys...?


Just fine mate.... :thumbup1: .....getting more leakage as the months go by.....at this

rate I will be getting a viking burial in a sea of p*ss...... :lol:


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> Just fine mate.... :thumbup1: .....getting more leakage as the months go by.....at this
> 
> rate I will be getting a viking burial in a sea of p*ss...... :lol:


Now i know you are taking the p1ss... :whistling:

What is your training like at mo mate?

AAs etc?


----------



## raptordog

biglbs said:


> Now i know you are taking the p1ss... :whistling:
> 
> What is your training like at mo mate?
> 
> AAs etc?


To be honest mate just took a 6 week break from it all to collect my thoughts

and try and judge where its all going... 

Got the age concern thing going on at the moment.....want to see the grand kids grow up so

cleaned up on the assistance supplements a while back....can just about maintain the avi

condition clean but got to be careful with the diet.

Been round the block now and the 16 stone assisted brings it problems..... high Bp and

RBC is a major concern these days....along with the high cal intake needed to maintain.

Just feeling the water at the minute mate see if I'm happy with where it lands....13 stone fit

and healthy (if healthy is possible at our age... :lol: ) is better than 16 stone dead in a sea of p*ss lol..... :lol:


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> Is that a month already?


Came and went way too quick. Seriously thinking of looking for a job back in the UK after her visit. Money here is good, but the family sacrifice is a pain in the ar3e.

On a plus, training has gone well this week with no major aches or pains. Done a few complete body sessions and last night started back on PPL

.


----------



## biglbs

raptordog said:


> To be honest mate just took a 6 week break from it all to collect my thoughts
> 
> and try and judge where its all going...
> 
> Got the age concern thing going on at the moment.....want to see the grand kids grow up so
> 
> cleaned up on the assistance supplements a while back....can just about maintain the avi
> 
> condition clean but got to be careful with the diet.
> 
> Been round the block now and the 16 stone assisted brings it problems..... high Bp and
> 
> RBC is a major concern these days....along with the high cal intake needed to maintain.
> 
> Just feeling the water at the minute mate see if I'm happy with where it lands....13 stone fit
> 
> and healthy (if healthy is possible at our age... :lol: ) is better than 16 stone dead in a sea of p*ss lol..... :lol:


Nice mate,the only reason i don't worry too much is i have constant blood tests etc and blood letting as req,your correct in all that though!


----------



## Skye666

Knock knock in here so quiet...anyone home


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Knock knock in here so quiet...anyone home


hiya bad girl


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> hiya bad girl


I'm not bad m all good..extremely good. How's u


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Knock knock in here so quiet...anyone home


Hello u ok? Those are some amazing abs you got there


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> I'm not bad m all good..extremely good. How's u


fine just sat down relaxing after a huge steak.god i,m stuffed


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Hello u ok? Those are some amazing abs you got there


i was thinking the same


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey @Skye666 BOOM those abs awesome. How long now?


----------



## Skye666

Thanks ppl...I just took it an hour ago so I might aswell make the most lol.. @andy 9days....I'm so friggin tired iv gone into auto pilot I think...with having the little one I only get 3 days in gym and iv just had to do 2 days in the garden for cardio plyo work but the end is nigh phewwwww.....so what u lot been up,to?


----------



## andyhuggins

Hang on in there @Skye666 it will be well worth all the hard work 

Just chillin today tbh.


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Thanks ppl...I just took it an hour ago so I might aswell make the most lol.. @andy 9days....I'm so friggin tired iv gone into auto pilot I think...with having the little one I only get 3 days in gym and iv just had to do 2 days in the garden for cardio plyo work but the end is nigh phewwwww.....so what u lot been up,to?


just been on internet looking to book 3 days in benidorm fullboard for 250 euros dec 22,23,24


----------



## 25434

I just had a huge tuna steak with salad and bread for tea, and just kicking back with a glass of champagne...it was given to me as a gift so drinking it tonight as tomorrow I'm going on a big ole try to lose some flubber...lmao!......no, I am.....cough.....

Skye.....fab abs....I have one....one big one.....urrrmmmm......not so good condition but I like to give it a pat now and again....lol...sigghhh.....


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> just been on internet looking to book 3 days in benidorm fullboard for 250 euros dec 22,23,24


Not benidorm mate lol. Go somewhere Spanish if your going to Spain


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Not benidorm mate lol. Go somewhere Spanish if your going to Spain


i live in spain only 20 min from benidorm in a little spanish village.i go into benidorm for some life


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> i live in spain only 20 min from benidorm in a little spanish village.i go into benidorm for some life


Haha fair enough. I like the Spanish towns. I can't stand the places the Brits have ruined tbh. I like to sample real Spain with Spanish culture and food. I used to go to San Pedro in murcia quite regular. Going there in Feb cuz that's where my dad wanted his ashes spreading.


----------



## graham58

the little village is like gods waiting room,very pretty but dead


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hang on in there @Skye666 it will be well worth all the hard work
> 
> Just chillin today tbh.


Oh I'm hanging alright lol ...but yes will do..and thanks


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> just been on internet looking to book 3 days in benidorm fullboard for 250 euros dec 22,23,24


Only 3 days...oh I couldn't do that I'm greedy I'd want more


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Haha fair enough. I like the Spanish towns. I can't stand the places the Brits have ruined tbh. I like to sample real Spain with Spanish culture and food. I used to go to San Pedro in murcia quite regular. Going there in Feb cuz that's where my dad wanted his ashes spreading.


dont know that,i live the other side of the airport ,more north


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Only 3 days...oh I couldn't do that I'm greedy I'd want more


no 3 days in benidorm is enough for me


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Oh I'm hanging alright lol ...but yes will do..and thanks


I bet you are looking like that with 9 days to go.


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> I just had a huge tuna steak with salad and bread for tea, and just kicking back with a glass of champagne...it was given to me as a gift so drinking it tonight as tomorrow I'm going on a big ole try to lose some flubber...lmao!......no, I am.....cough.....
> 
> Skye.....fab abs....I have one....one big one.....urrrmmmm......not so good condition but I like to give it a pat now and again....lol...sigghhh.....


Yes I heard that 'champagne diet' is very good I must try it!! I don't actually the fizz it's vile urghhhh makes me burp.

Lol hey don't knock it flubs ...one ab is working progress my love keep going! :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> dont know that,i live the other side of the airport ,more north


We had a day trip to benidorm once and a few of the other towns etc. Went to a huge zoo but can't remember the name of it now. Can't wait to go back over there for a week. Hope I get kidnapped and don't have to come back to this dump


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> i live in spain only 20 min from benidorm in a little spanish village.i go into benidorm for some life


I lived in la manga for a few years....was more an hour drive for Benidorm I know most hate the place but I love it great atmosphere ..and graham I advise 'stay away from sticky Vicky' lol


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I bet you are looking like that with 9 days to go.


Yh u should see my bum...it's got my head hanging out of it hahaa


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Haha fair enough. I like the Spanish towns. I can't stand the places the Brits have ruined tbh. I like to sample real Spain with Spanish culture and food. I used to go to San Pedro in murcia quite regular. Going there in Feb cuz that's where my dad wanted his ashes spreading.


I lived in Los alcazares too down the road from San Pedro


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh u should see my bum...it's got my head hanging out of it hahaa


Yes please


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> We had a day trip to benidorm once and a few of the other towns etc. Went to a huge zoo but can't remember the name of it now. Can't wait to go back over there for a week. Hope I get kidnapped and don't have to come back to this dump


give me the place time and date ,i,ll kidnapp you for a small fee.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Yes please


Lover of freaky stuff


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lover of freaky stuff


I have been called a lot worse tbh lol


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> I lived in la manga for a few years....was more an hour drive for Benidorm I know most hate the place but I love it great atmosphere ..and graham I advise 'stay away from sticky Vicky' lol


yes i need a fix every now and then and benidorm does the trick,only so much sangria ,tapas and paella a man can eat.by the way i remember stinky vicky before she had all the nip tucks and bits cut off.not a nice sight these days


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> yes i need a fix every now and then and benidorm does the trick,only so much sangria ,tapas and paella a man can eat.by the way i remember stinky vicky before she had all the nip tucks and bits cut off.not a nice sight these days


Are u referring to the mother she did it for years her daughter has since taken over....what she can pop in ya pint is scary!


----------



## dt36

Wow Skye. New avi is amazing. Hard work looks like it's paying off. :thumb:


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Are u referring to the mother she did it for years her daughter has since taken over....what she can pop in ya pint is scary!


no the mom is sadly still taking her kit off,the daughter does a balancing act with her clothes on.i wonder what act the grandaughter will do when she starts lol


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Wow Skye. New avi is amazing. Hard work looks like it's paying off. :thumb:


Thanks dt..yes paying off ..placing or no placing it will still feel good to know i managed to keep going to the end lol


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> no the mom is sadly still taking her kit off,the daughter does a balancing act with her clothes on.i wonder what act the grandaughter will do when she starts lol


Pml ..bloody hell mums got to be ancient I mean she could be old enough to come in here!!!


----------



## dt36

Can you imagine the midwife? "It's a baby... Ping pong ball, no no, it's a mobile phone, nono it's the new Argos catalogue, oh hang on, it's a boy it's a boy".

Vicki : "oh well, there goes the family business".


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Pml ..bloody hell mums got to be ancient I mean she could be old enough to come in here!!!


well i think she is 73 now,she came into a bar i was in last year ,i can only describe it as SAD and that is really an understatement,seeing an OAP stripping.


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Can you imagine the midwife? "It's a baby... Ping pong ball, no no, it's a mobile phone, nono it's the new Argos catalogue, oh hang on, it's a boy it's a boy".
> 
> Vicki : "oh well, there goes the family business".


Lol...yh 'tricky tom' just dosnt have the same ring to it eh


----------



## graham58

when i first saw her i thought the dirty old bugger has shaved down below then i realised she was just bald down there because she is that old lol.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I lived in Los alcazares too down the road from San Pedro


I been there aswell. Nice places around that area


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I been there aswell. Nice places around that area


I go there often..ohhhh we might have crossed paths!


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> when i first saw her i thought the dirty old bugger has shaved down below then i realised she was just bald down there because she is that old lol.


She might be bald because she gets it all off tho.. ( looks at self...has runway phewwww)


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I go there often..ohhhh we might have crossed paths!


We may of done  . If your about there when im there ill buy you a drink and if your not in training for a comp or just done one a big greasy burger haha.


----------



## harrison180

There's some fvcking people on this forum. I'm hoping we have a UKM genocide like last year and have a thinning out of vile disrespectful cvnts.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> We may of done  . If your about there when im there ill buy you a drink and if your not in training for a comp or just done one a big greasy burger haha.


Lol.. But how will I know it's u...oh u will be wearing a red rose....wait u won't...u be wearing ya cowboy boots and denim shorts :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> There's some fvcking people on this forum. I'm hoping we have a UKM genocide like last year and have a thinning out of vile disrespectful cvnts.


Rise above them....fools


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol.. But how will I know it's u...oh u will be wearing a red rose....wait u won't...u be wearing ya cowboy boots and denim shorts :thumbup1:


Haha no denim shorts. Boot cut jeans yes, shorts no certainly not. I'll have a red rose on my cowboy shirt


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Rise above them....fools


It's some of the replies to u that p1ss me off the most. Just no need for it.


----------



## andyhuggins

@harrison180 You a top guy imo.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> @harrison180 You a top guy imo.


Cheers mate


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> @harrison180 You a top guy imo.


Tried to give u a rep point but it won't let me for some reason so I owe u one mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Tried to give u a rep point but it won't let me for some reason so I owe u one mate.


No worries mate.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> It's some of the replies to u that p1ss me off the most. Just no need for it.


I'm cool ..I know why they do it...they pm me and I don't wanna know I tell them to do one next thing u know every damn post no matter what I say they attack it.... Just silly really


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> There's some fvcking people on this forum. I'm hoping we have a UKM genocide like last year and have a thinning out of vile disrespectful cvnts.


did i miss something :confused1:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I'm cool ..I know why they do it...they pm me and I don't wanna know I tell them to do one next thing u know every damn post no matter what I say they attack it.... Just silly really


I feel privileged that you replied to mine now  .


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> did i miss something :confused1:


You gotta of noticed how many threads etc get deleted these days cuz of childish people who can't put their point across without name calling and being disrespectful to others.


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> I'm cool ..I know why they do it...they pm me and I don't wanna know I tell them to do one next thing u know every damn post no matter what I say they attack it.... Just silly really


well you have the right attitude. ps glad i never sent you that pm now if you was going to ignore me. :whistling:


----------



## saxondale

Just realising how much I hate other peoples kids on holiday. Grr


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> Just realising how much I hate other peoples kids on holiday. Grr


Just smack em and throw em in the pool mate. Or whip em with your towel lol


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> well you have the right attitude. ps glad i never sent you that pm now if you was going to ignore me. :whistling:


Lol I'm generally polite to all but if the sexual innuendo starts they get the boot I can't be ****d. Anyway I'm sure urs WOULDNT have been that so it would have been ok :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I feel privileged that you replied to mine now  .


I can be nice ..twice a week u picked the right day


----------



## NinaSug

Age 51 in LA CA USA

Starting the big 3 weekly with help.

= D


----------



## graham58

hi mature people,feeling crap today.sore knees from too much cardio,shoulders aching from heavy benching and i,ve got tooth ache.thought this weightlifting game was to make us feel good.where are you all hiding anyway.


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> hi mature people,feeling crap today.sore knees from too much cardio,shoulders aching from heavy benching and i,ve got tooth ache.thought this weightlifting game was to make us feel good.where are you all hiding anyway.


Boo :bounce: and morningggggg!

Stop moaning and imagine if u feel that crap after training what the hell would u be like if u didn't train ..old fart  and....why u up so early on a Sunday?


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Boo :bounce: and morningggggg!
> 
> Stop moaning and imagine if u feel that crap after training what the hell would u be like if u didn't train ..old fart  and....why u up so early on a Sunday?


morning skye ,how are you i was thinking the same how come you are up so early,its nearly 8.30 here ,remember i,m an hour later in spain


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> morning skye ,how are you i was thinking the same how come you are up so early,its nearly 8.30 here ,remember i,m an hour later in spain


Oh yh I forget ur in Spain. I'm good ta.

I'm an early bird..early bird catches the worm and all that 

Is it warm there? Thinking of heading out after comp


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Oh yh I forget ur in Spain. I'm good ta.
> 
> I'm an early bird..early bird catches the worm and all that
> 
> Is it warm there? Thinking of heading out after comp


well its been the hottest year for 50 years this year.yes its still hot ,went to benidorm last saturday .beach was still packed,loads of people in just shorts walking around,bars still busy.cant believe is november.ps good luck with the comp.


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> hi mature people,feeling crap today.sore knees from too much cardio,shoulders aching from heavy benching and i,ve got tooth ache.thought this weightlifting game was to make us feel good.where are you all hiding anyway.


Lol next time your benching knock your tooth out mate. Problem solved.

I read somewhere that some basketball player has baths in red wine so ease the muscle ache. Clearly they get paid to much lol.


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> well its been the hottest year for 50 years this year.yes its still hot ,went to benidorm last saturday .beach was still packed,loads of people in just shorts walking around,bars still busy.cant believe is november.ps good luck with the comp.


Perfect!! Oh yes Benidorm good time had by all I hope.

When u say loads walking round in t shirts and vests u mean BRITS in their white trainers and new vests all bought from matalan especially for the holiday ...right? Lol


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Oh yh I forget ur in Spain. I'm good ta.
> 
> I'm an early bird..early bird catches the worm and all that
> 
> Is it warm there? Thinking of heading out after comp


Go to San Pedro next Feb and ill take u out to the 80s bar (if it's still open) ill impress ya with my dancing


----------



## saxondale

graham58 said:


> morning skye ,how are you i was thinking the same how come you are up so early,its nearly 8.30 here ,remember i,m an hour later in spain


Are you? We were there last week and altered clock's just like in the uk?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Go to San Pedro next Feb and ill take u out to the 80s bar (if it's still open) ill impress ya with my dancing


Lol...deal !!!


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Perfect!! Oh yes Benidorm good time had by all I hope.
> 
> When u say loads walking round in t shirts and vests u mean BRITS in their white trainers and new vests all bought from matalan especially for the holiday ...right? Lol


yes all brits,you can spot them a mile away,most have massive beer guts,the guys and the girls :beer:


----------



## graham58

saxondale said:


> Are you? We were there last week and altered clock's just like in the uk?


hope you had a good time


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Go to San Pedro next Feb and ill take u out to the 80s bar (if it's still open) ill impress ya with my dancing


twinkle toes


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> twinkle toes


I'm like Richard bacon in footloose when I get goin mate haha

Or Kevin bacon even haha


----------



## saxondale

graham58 said:


> hope you had a good time


It was great, nice and warm, keep forgetting Portugal isnt spain


----------



## dt36

So what are we all doing training wise at the moment? I'm currently on PPL and am heading out to the gym in about 30 mins for tonight's pull session.

Will throw in 10 mins cardio before and after, then back home for a bit of Sons of Anarchy :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

was doing ppl 5x5 but bu88ered my right shoulder / trap so off for a couple of weeks again :-( spoke too soon I guess. Will need to leave of the deads and farmers walk for a bit and any push movements.


----------



## saxondale

Just bought a cheap multigym for the garage, gonna use it over winter.


----------



## Rykard

saxondale said:


> Just bought a cheap multigym for the garage, gonna use it over winter.


gotta cheap mtb on a turbo trainer in mine , need to use that more..


----------



## saxondale

Rykard said:


> gotta cheap mtb on a turbo trainer in mine , need to use that more..


I have a £1200 scott road bike I took in payment for a job -managed a grand total of 8KM's on it in 3 years.


----------



## Gym-pig

Just a question for the over 45's

As I get errr older downing protein shakes are a nightmare if I want to go anywhere as I now have an old mans bladder

What protein sources do you guys and gals use when going out for the day and not wanting to spend all day ****ing for England

( I am truly an old fart :surrender: )


----------



## gearchange

Gym-pig said:


> Just a question for the over 45's
> 
> As I get errr older downing protein shakes are a nightmare if I want to go anywhere as I now have an old mans bladder
> 
> What protein sources do you guys and gals use when going out for the day and not wanting to spend all day ****ing for England
> 
> ( I am truly an old fart :surrender: )


I use unflavored whey isolate and I have no problems.If I use cheap blends I have a bad gut.


----------



## Gym-pig

gearchange said:


> I use unflavored whey isolate and I have no problems.If I use cheap blends I have a bad gut.


Cheers for the reply

I was referring to the quantity of liquid and wondered if others have this old man issue !!


----------



## saxondale

Tined tuna.


----------



## graham58

Gym-pig said:


> Cheers for the reply
> 
> I was referring to the quantity of liquid and wondered if others have this old man issue !!


never had this problem ,old fella.


----------



## dt36

Gym-pig said:


> Cheers for the reply
> 
> I was referring to the quantity of liquid and wondered if others have this old man issue !!


Maybe try making it a bit thicker with less water. I generally use about 200ml and don't have any Tenna Man moments...


----------



## dt36

Rykard said:


> was doing ppl 5x5 but bu88ered my right shoulder / trap so off for a couple of weeks again :-( spoke too soon I guess. Will need to leave of the deads and farmers walk for a bit and any push movements.


Like the sound of the routine. Shame about the injury. Take it steady, Mate and you'll be back at it in a while.


----------



## harrison180

I'm thinking about making some sort of gym in my van like stallone has in his truck in over the top. That's the only way I'm gonna get gym time in anytime soon.


----------



## Rykard

dt36 said:


> Like the sound of the routine. Shame about the injury. Take it steady, Mate and you'll be back at it in a while.


Allowed me a quick morning workout before work, couple of compounds and an assistance exercise. Gets done I 30-45 mins. Should er is feeling a bit looser but see how it is iin the morning


----------



## Rykard

harrison180 said:


> I'm thinking about making some sort of gym in my van like stallone has in his truck in over the top. That's the only way I'm gonna get gym time in anytime soon.


Bands/tubes and isometrics?


----------



## Skye666

Evening all....long old day today....the comp!!! I placed 3rd ...I'm happy with that for a 2nd comp yayyyy! :bounce:


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> Evening all....long old day today....the comp!!! I placed 3rd ...I'm happy with that for a 2nd comp yayyyy! :bounce:


Pictures?


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> Pictures?


I didn't tell anyone I was doing it so there's no pics as there was no one take any! And I don't get involved in all that girlie stuff backstage where they are all pouting..


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> I didn't tell anyone I was doing it so there's no pics as there was no one take any! And I don't get involved in all that girlie stuff backstage where they are all pouting..


Fair enough, good result


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> Fair enough, good result


Thanks....


----------



## 39005

Skye666 said:


> Evening all....long old day today....the comp!!! I placed 3rd ...I'm happy with that for a 2nd comp yayyyy! :bounce:


well done skye , with abs like that you deserve it :thumb:

...disappointed no pics tho :sad:


----------



## Skye666

aqualung said:


> well done skye , with abs like that you deserve it :thumb:
> 
> ...disappointed no pics tho :sad:


Thanks...well I'm thinking im sure there will be some lurking on media sites I'm tagged to so if I see them il try and get them up.


----------



## raptordog

Gym-pig said:


> Cheers for the reply
> 
> I was referring to the quantity of liquid and wondered if others have this old man issue !!


Found protein works whey concentrate to be a good mixer.... 4 scoop will mix well into 500ml

of milk and still not be too thick to get down.... so that's a half liter containing over a 100mg of protein

then the protein from the milk on top...not bad for a 500ml serving.....


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Evening all....long old day today....the comp!!! I placed 3rd ...I'm happy with that for a 2nd comp yayyyy! :bounce:


Well done @Skye666 .......knew you would be high in the rankings this time...all that

hard work paid off kid :thumb: .....what are your plans now for the future...first thing I would

suggest is treat yourself to a naughty jaffa cake......


----------



## cypssk

Skye666 said:


> Evening all....long old day today....the comp!!! I placed 3rd ...I'm happy with that for a 2nd comp yayyyy! :bounce:


 Well done :thumb:


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Evening all....long old day today....the comp!!! I placed 3rd ...I'm happy with that for a 2nd comp yayyyy! :bounce:


Well done, Skye. Hope you enjoyed the experience and had a good day.

You've put a lot of hard work in over the last few months, much more than many others would do.

Have a glass of wine and something nice to eat, as you deserve it. :thumb:


----------



## trapover

Skye666 said:


> Evening all....long old day today....the comp!!! I placed 3rd ...I'm happy with that for a 2nd comp yayyyy! :bounce:


Well done!!!!!


----------



## Rykard

Skye666 said:


> Evening all....long old day today....the comp!!! I placed 3rd ...I'm happy with that for a 2nd comp yayyyy! :bounce:


well done.


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Well done @Skye666 .......knew you would be high in the rankings this time...all that
> 
> hard work paid off kid :thumb: .....what are your plans now for the future...first thing I would
> 
> suggest is treat yourself to a naughty jaffa cake......


Morning .and thanks ..lol oh I already did Jaffa I took some with me!

Future well iv been asked to do the Miami pro..I think it's April so il have a think about that...I'm seriously knackered now tho phewwwww


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Well done, Skye. Hope you enjoyed the experience and had a good day.
> 
> You've put a lot of hard work in over the last few months, much more than many others would do.
> 
> Have a glass of wine and something nice to eat, as you deserve it. :thumb:


Cheers dt...I can't say I enjoyed the day I'm a quivering wreck backstage and I have to say I nearly bottled it at one point!

It's been hard work this time with the little juggling her and training and eating so I had convinced myself I hadn't done enough which planted a seed that I didn't look ok....anyway..mama brought the bacon home ..Ching


----------



## Skye666

Evening all...where is everyone these days!


----------



## mal

Skye666 said:


> Evening all...where is everyone these days!


well done on your show babe,,was it the nabba uk on the weekend?


----------



## Skye666

mal said:


> well done on your show babe,,was it the nabba uk on the weekend?


Hi mal..thanks no it wasn't is that up north?


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Evening all...where is everyone these days!


About to go to bed for me due to being 4 hours in front.

Went rugby training earlier and can already feel the aches in my legs.

How's the diet been today for you and the little one. Relaxed with plenty of nice food in I hope?


----------



## Skye666

I tried to put some pics in here but I'm rubbish at technology so there's some in my profile whatever u call it.they are poor quality though but if u wanna look feel free  ..for those weirdos who do all that trying to find out who u are rubbish as has been done with other girls on here in the past ...I don't care my face is showing I am who I say I am and u must have lots of time on ya hands if u want to do that.


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> About to go to bed for me due to being 4 hours in front.
> 
> Went rugby training earlier and can already feel the aches in my legs.
> 
> How's the diet been today for you and the little one. Relaxed with plenty of nice food in I hope?


But don't u just love that ache ...or is that just me

It's a bit weird I havnt really eaten much just havnt fancied anything. So today has felt ok gonna chill tomoz too and see how it goes. I keep thinking I need to get to gym! But I'm gonna leave it for a week. Sleep well


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Evening all....long old day today....the comp!!! I placed 3rd ...I'm happy with that for a 2nd comp yayyyy! :bounce:


well done bad girl :thumb:


----------



## mal

Skye666 said:


> Hi mal..thanks no it wasn't is that up north?


Yes,looked a good show,some good womens classes there.


----------



## Abc987

Skye666 said:


> I tried to put some pics in here but I'm rubbish at technology so there's some in my profile whatever u call it.they are poor quality though but if u wanna look feel free  ..for those weirdos who do all that trying to find out who u are rubbish as has been done with other girls on here in the past ...I don't care my face is showing I am who I say I am and u must have lots of time on ya hands if u want to do that.


Looked the nuts. Well done, you've obvi put a lot of hard work in


----------



## Skye666

mal said:


> Yes,looked a good show,some good womens classes there.


Yh I think the competition for women these days is fierce more women getting into the sport and they are smoking hot...still keeps me on my toes we can but try lol


----------



## Skye666

Abc987 said:


> Looked the nuts. Well done, you've obvi put a lot of hard work in


----------



## Skye666

Abc987 said:


> Looked the nuts. Well done, you've obvi put a lot of hard work in


Cheers...yep I did all I could really ..


----------



## mal

Skye666 said:


> Yh I think the competition for women these days is fierce more women getting into the sport and they are smoking hot...still keeps me on my toes we can but try lol


True my gym is stacked with some top class women...really competitive now.


----------



## graham58

..I don't care my face is showing .


----------



## Skye666

mal said:


> True my gym is stacked with some top class women...really competitive now.


And I bet u enjoy that mal :thumbup1: in between sets of course


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> ..I don't care my face is showing .


and what a lovely face it is. :drool:


----------



## mal

Skye666 said:


> And I bet u enjoy that mal :thumbup1: in between sets of course


Tbh its not a talky type gym,people just get on with it..i prefer that most of the time lol

To busy looking at myself


----------



## Skye666

mal said:


> Tbh its not a talky type gym,people just get on with it..i prefer that most of the time lol
> 
> To busy looking at myself


Haha oh noooo are u one of them flexers in the mirror or a quick glance pretending not to ( but it's obvious)


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> and what a lovely face it is. :drool:


Lol well u got good eye sight pic quality poor...but il take it il take it can I keep 'bad girl' title too


----------



## mal

Skye666 said:


> Haha oh noooo are u one of them flexers in the mirror or a quick glance pretending not to ( but it's obvious)


Stay covered up in the gym,its safer that way,less attention!


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> Lol well u got good eye sight pic quality poor...but il take it il take it can I keep 'bad girl' title too


yes to me you will always the bad girl with the soap dish.:laugh:


----------



## Skye666

mal said:


> Stay covered up in the gym,its safer that way,less attention!


Yep...I agree.


----------



## 25434

@Skye666. Well done. Third place is not to be sniffed at THATS for sure. X


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> @Skye666. Well done. Third place is not to be sniffed at THATS for sure. X


Thanks flubsterrrr! Hope ur well?


----------



## Rykard

More balls than most people, only a fraction compete and you nailed 3rd, only 2 better than you!!!


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Evening all....long old day today....the comp!!! I placed 3rd ...I'm happy with that for a 2nd comp yayyyy! :bounce:


Well done  see I told you that you would get in the top three. Now get those jaffa cakes out haha


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> Well done  see I told you that you would get in the top three. Now get those jaffa cakes out haha


There was only two others in the comp.

Just kidding


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> There was only two others in the comp.
> 
> Just kidding


Only dart comp I nearly won that was when it snowed and people left early. Went from about 50 people to 3 in about 2 hrs. I only stayed so I'd win by default. Come 3rd out of 3 haha.


----------



## Skye666

Rykard said:


> More balls than most people, only a fraction compete and you nailed 3rd, only 2 better than you!!!


Lol..only..

And yes..I love my balls they are my best friend


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Well done  see I told you that you would get in the top three. Now get those jaffa cakes out haha


Oh yes iv done abit of Jaffa already...


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Oh yes iv done abit of Jaffa already...


Naughty... :devil2: .....but you deserve it....


----------



## raptordog

Well just took a 10 week break from it all to collect my thoughts and put the world to right

and all the rest of the bollo*ks one does from time to time. :whistling:

Finally came to the conclusion I cannot get by without going to the gym so I guess I am

stuck with this training addiction until I am ready for the box..... 

Note to self "after taking such a long time off...don't try and start back where you left

off"...... DOMS have crippled me this week....think I would have known better after

all these years of slinging iron...I know man the fcuk up you pussy .....


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

raptordog said:


> Well just took a 10 week break from it all to collect my thoughts and put the world to right
> 
> and all the rest of the bollo*ks one does from time to time. :whistling:
> 
> Finally came to the conclusion I cannot get by without going to the gym so I guess I am
> 
> stuck with this training addiction until I am ready for the box.....
> 
> Note to self "after taking such a long time off...don't try and start back where you left
> 
> off"...... DOMS have crippled me this week....think I would have known better after
> 
> all these years of slinging iron...I know man the fcuk up you pussy .....


I took a year off from may 2011 till may 2012, for the first time since 1980, i just got fed up of it all, i never imagined for one minute that i would ever stop training, but i did, and at the time i did not really miss it, but when i did come back, i jumped in to soon, and lifted to heavy, gave myself an umbilical hernia, carried on doing the usual thing after my op, but in the last couple of weeks, i have modified my workout, and i am really enjoying myself, plus i am looking a lot better for my age, i am slimmer, and harder, than i have been for years, i dont eat as much as when i was so called bodybuilding, my protein content has gone right down, and i feel great


----------



## raptordog

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I took a year off from may 2011 till may 2012, for the first time since 1980, i just got fed up of it all, i never imagined for one minute that i would ever stop training, but i did, and at the time i did not really miss it, but when i did come back, i jumped in to soon, and lifted to heavy, gave myself an umbilical hernia, carried on doing the usual thing after my op, but in the last couple of weeks, i have modified my workout, and i am really enjoying myself, plus i am looking a lot better for my age, i am slimmer, and harder, than i have been for years, i dont eat as much as when i was so called bodybuilding, my protein content has gone right down, and i feel great


Great to hear you have found a happy medium mate and a place/level where your happy. :thumbup1:

Same thoughts have been running through my mind, no more silly cycles or heavy ego lifting...just

going to find a level that I am happy with and does not become a obsession that controls my life and

maybe even effect my health.....


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Well just took a 10 week break from it all to collect my thoughts and put the world to right
> 
> and all the rest of the bollo*ks one does from time to time. :whistling:
> 
> Finally came to the conclusion I cannot get by without going to the gym so I guess I am
> 
> stuck with this training addiction until I am ready for the box.....
> 
> Note to self "after taking such a long time off...don't try and start back where you left
> 
> off"...... DOMS have crippled me this week....think I would have known better after
> 
> all these years of slinging iron...I know man the fcuk up you pussy .....


I think it's good to take time off like that and re charge come bk at a lesser level so to speak but it can refresh and boost for better results.

But yh..ur a pussssayyyyyy


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I took a year off from may 2011 till may 2012, for the first time since 1980, i just got fed up of it all, i never imagined for one minute that i would ever stop training, but i did, and at the time i did not really miss it, but when i did come back, i jumped in to soon, and lifted to heavy, gave myself an umbilical hernia, carried on doing the usual thing after my op, but in the last couple of weeks, i have modified my workout, and i am really enjoying myself, plus i am looking a lot better for my age, i am slimmer, and harder, than i have been for years, i dont eat as much as when i was so called bodybuilding, my protein content has gone right down, and i feel great


Harder than u have been in years???? Really ken reeeeally :lol:


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Harder than u have been in years???? Really ken reeeeally :lol:


:laugh::laugh: hurrrr hurrrrr hurrrr...that made me larrrrf......

But yes, Ken? Ohhhh myeeeeeeeeeeee..........snicker snicker......


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> :laugh::laugh: hurrrr hurrrrr hurrrr...that made me larrrrf......
> 
> But yes, Ken? Ohhhh myeeeeeeeeeeee..........snicker snicker......


Lol..poor ken...he he


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Now now ladies calm down lol, i meant firmer to the touch


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Now now ladies calm down lol, i meant firmer to the touch


Lol..so did we ....ohhhhhhh give us a touch :innocent:


----------



## Rykard

at this time? some of us have just had breakfast..... besides it's too cold now anyway...


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Lol..so did we ....ohhhhhhh give us a touch :innocent:


Ummmm.......I'll just settle for a quick look from 400 paces and behind twenty veils and three solid steel doors locked and bolted?

:laugh:

And anyway, rykkers says it's too cold....and I trust his judgement... :whistling:


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Great to hear you have found a happy medium mate and a place/level where your happy. :thumbup1:
> 
> Same thoughts have been running through my mind, no more silly cycles or heavy ego lifting...just
> 
> going to find a level that I am happy with and does not become a obsession that controls my life and
> 
> maybe even effect my health.....


I tend to train more by feel nowadays, rather than by ego. Seem to get on way better with this and have less injuries.

Chemical assistance is also very moderate and don't go anywhere near high doses or blitz stacks. Currently on 250mg of Pharma Sust every 10 days and this is keeping me ticking along just nicely. Possibly even hard to the touch... Ooh eer :whistling:


----------



## 25434

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I took a year off from may 2011 till may 2012, for the first time since 1980, i just got fed up of it all, i never imagined for one minute that i would ever stop training, but i did, and at the time i did not really miss it, but when i did come back, i jumped in to soon, and lifted to heavy, gave myself an umbilical hernia, carried on doing the usual thing after my op, but in the last couple of weeks, i have modified my workout, and i am really enjoying myself, plus i am looking a lot better for my age, i am slimmer, and harder, than i have been for years, i dont eat as much as when i was so called bodybuilding, my protein content has gone right down, and i feel great


Ken? Excuse me if this is a really stupid question, but why would eating less protein make you feel great? I tend to try to eat more protein than anything else but not sure ......ummm...are you saying a lot of it is bad? I have read reports where it is said too much protein can make you I'll or something. I use hemp protein which is plant based, and fish, eggs, chicken. And a ton of veggies and salad which I ate before I started training. I oughtta add that I don't eat excessive amounts of protein as I'm a leisure trainer really, not for compose anything so I can move the food around a it if I want.

I may have misread your comment, but if not, was just wondering what you meant? Only if you gave time to answer. Thank you.

Oh! Just being curious by the way, not being argumentative in any way. Thank you.


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Ken? Excuse me if this is a really stupid question, but why would eating less protein make you feel great? I tend to try to eat more protein than anything else but not sure ......ummm...are you saying a lot of it is bad? I have read reports where it is said too much protein can make you I'll or something. I use hemp protein which is plant based, and fish, eggs, chicken. And a ton of veggies and salad which I ate before I started training. I oughtta add that I don't eat excessive amounts of protein as I'm a leisure trainer really, not for compose anything so I can move the food around a it if I want.
> 
> I may have misread your comment, but if not, was just wondering what you meant? Only if you gave time to answer. Thank you.
> 
> Oh! Just being curious by the way, not being argumentative in any way. Thank you.


??WTF?? will the real @Flubs please stand up!!! a sensible question ?? :tongue:


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> ??WTF?? will the real @[Redacted] please stand up!!! a sensible question ?? :tongue:


Whyyyyyyyyeeeeeeeee I oughtttta!!!!..............:laugh: x


----------



## Rykard

you know i'm just teasing @Flubs


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> you know i'm just teasing @[Redacted]


Of course I do cap'n.....I wouldn't take offence at anything you said....weve 'known' each other too long now.....practically faaaaaaammmeeerrrrllleeeeeeeeee........  X

Ohboyhesodeadwhenigetmehandsonhim!....cough.....


----------



## Rykard

thanks maam <ducks and runs>


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

@Flubs when i was younger i did eat a fair amount of protein, plus carbs, and fats, and i did grow, but i dont think the body utilizes as much protein as people think, unless you are on gear, a lot of it is wasted, at my age (51) i am not interested at putting size on, i am more interested in general fitness, with a TOUCH of muscle


----------



## dt36

Ken Hutchinson said:


> @Flubs when i was younger i did eat a fair amount of protein, plus carbs, and fats, and i did grow, but i dont think the body utilizes as much protein as people think, unless you are on gear, a lot of it is wasted, at my age (51) i am not interested at putting size on, i am more interested in general fitness, with a TOUCH of muscle


And hardness... :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Ken Hutchinson said:


> @[Redacted] when i was younger i did eat a fair amount of protein, plus carbs, and fats, and i did grow, but i dont think the body utilizes as much protein as people think, unless you are on gear, a lot of it is wasted, at my age (51) i am not interested at putting size on, i am more interested in general fitness, with a TOUCH of muscle


Thank you for your response. I do understand your point. I'm not trying to get big either. I did grow quite wide in my back and couldn't get my jackets on anymore...eeek! So now trying to go the other way, bring the widened in but keep...cough.....sayitquicklywithoutsnortinginchildishlaughter....oop! Too late.......hard! :whistling: :lol:

Thanks again. I may re look at my own intake.


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Ummmm.......I'll just settle for a quick look from 400 paces and behind twenty veils and three solid steel doors locked and bolted?
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> And anyway, rykkers says it's too cold....and I trust his judgement... :whistling:


Flubs u trust a mans word? Rykkers prob tells all the ladies 'brrrrrrr it's cold' :lol:


----------



## Rykard

Skye666 said:


> Flubs u trust a mans word? Rykkers prob tells all the ladies 'brrrrrrr it's cold' :lol:


Did you got out this morning?? -1 :w00t:


----------



## Skye666

Evening are we all har.......I mean happy...what's everyone been up to?


----------



## Rykard

Rykard said:


> Did you got out this morning?? -1 :w00t:


3/4 weather no shorts


----------



## Skye666

Rykard said:


> Did you got out this morning?? -1 :w00t:


Not minus 1 here..I think this is slightly slightly exaggerated is it not?


----------



## Rykard

Nope truck said minus 1 and the oh had to scrape the windows on the other one


----------



## Skye666

Rykard said:


> Nope truck said minus 1 and the oh had to scrape the windows on the other one


Lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Flubs said:


> Thank you for your response. I do understand your point. I'm not trying to get big either. I did grow quite wide in my back and couldn't get my jackets on anymore...eeek! So now trying to go the other way, bring the widened in but keep...cough.....sayitquicklywithoutsnortinginchildishlaughter....oop! Too late.......hard! :whistling: :lol:
> 
> Thanks again. I may re look at my own intake.


 @Flubs have a look on the net at protein intake, i must admit there are mixed reviews, but going off my own trials and errors, i have decided that i do not require as much as some people make out you do, ie supplement companies, plus we are not 21 years old anymore, are bodies do slow down a TOUCH as we age


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

dt36 said:


> And hardness... :thumb:


Oh no we mustn't forget hardness, why be soft, when with a little encouragement and effort, we can all be hard


----------



## raptordog

Ken Hutchinson said:


> @Flubs have a look on the net at protein intake, i must admit there are mixed reviews, but going off my own trials and errors, i have decided that i do not require as much as some people make out you do, ie supplement companies, plus we are not 21 years old anymore, are bodies do slow down a TOUCH as we age


I am of the same thinking here.....think the whole protein thing is over done.

Some posts on here of people shoveling down massive amounts like 300+ :w00t:

I have tried from one end of the scale from low to high protein intake and to be honest

it made very little difference personally to my progress...or maintenance even.

I know we are all different and some swear by high protein intake...for me though

I don't think it pays off.....certainly not with the heavy blow to the wallet.

Here's a interesting thread started by prodiver along time ago that not only covers protein

intake but calories too....... 

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/75875-gain-lean-mass-weight-own-sake.html?highlight=


----------



## Rykard

Thats an interesting thread


----------



## saxondale

raptordog said:


> I am of the same thinking here.....think the whole protein thing is over done.
> 
> Some posts on here of people shoveling down massive amounts like 300+ :w00t:
> 
> I have tried from one end of the scale from low to high protein intake and to be honest
> 
> it made very little difference personally to my progress...or maintenance even.
> 
> I know we are all different and some swear by high protein intake...for me though
> 
> I don't think it pays off.....certainly not with the heavy blow to the wallet.
> 
> Here's a interesting thread started by prodiver along time ago that not only covers protein
> 
> intake but calories too.......
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/75875-gain-lean-mass-weight-own-sake.html?highlight=


Good find, was beginning to think I was the only one promoting this idea


----------



## 25434

raptordog said:


> I am of the same thinking here.....think the whole protein thing is over done.
> 
> Some posts on here of people shoveling down massive amounts like 300+ :w00t:
> 
> I have tried from one end of the scale from low to high protein intake and to be honest
> 
> it made very little difference personally to my progress...or maintenance even.
> 
> I know we are all different and some swear by high protein intake...for me though
> 
> I don't think it pays off.....certainly not with the heavy blow to the wallet.
> 
> Here's a interesting thread started by prodiver along time ago that not only covers protein
> 
> intake but calories too.......
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/75875-gain-lean-mass-weight-own-sake.html?highlight=


That was an interesting thread indeed. I'm always changing up my eating habits as I have a condition to contend with too, so not all methods work for me. Lots of food for thought in that thread, if you will excuse the pun.  . Thanks chaps.x


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> That was an interesting thread indeed. I'm always changing up my eating habits as I have a condition to contend with too, so not all methods work for me. Lots of food for thought in that thread, if you will excuse the pun.  . Thanks chaps.x


to add in - I read something the other day that basically said it didn't really matter when you ate as long as you got the requisite number of calories per day/week etc.. it really is a minefield out there. You pretty much have to try things and find out what works for you. everyone is different so no two people with react the same to an eating plan... <damn sensible post for a friday what is going on????>


----------



## dt36

Good pull session today. Was 50\50 whether to go to the gym as I woke up with a sore throat and slight runny nose.

Manned up around 5pm after sitting in most of the day and fair to say that I even got 6 plates and 2x10s back on stiff legged deadlifts since pulling my groin on both sides earlier this year.

Slowly slowly getting back there... :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

Rykard said:


> to add in - I read something the other day that basically said it didn't really matter when you ate as long as you got the requisite number of calories per day/week etc.. it really is a minefield out there. You pretty much have to try things and find out what works for you. everyone is different so no two people with react the same to an eating plan... <damn sensible post for a friday what is going on????>


I agree ..it's so difficult to know what's correct there's so many diff views this was the same when dieting some follow the 'old school' way the BB's have always done it but I had to tweak so much it just wasn't agreeing with me. So I think ur right in that working with your body find out what it likes and doesn't is best.


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Good pull session today. Was 50\50 whether to go to the gym as I woke up with a sore throat and slight runny nose.
> 
> Manned up around 5pm after sitting in most of the day and fair to say that I even got 6 plates and 2x10s back on stiff legged deadlifts since pulling my groin on both sides earlier this year.
> 
> Slowly slowly getting back there... :thumb:


Good for u getting up and going...it usually feels better when u least expect it to dosnt it. Ouchhhhhh @ the groin both sides do u mean both groins? Or both sides as in one leg?


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Good pull session today. Was 50\50 whether to go to the gym as I woke up with a sore throat and slight runny nose.
> 
> Manned up around 5pm after sitting in most of the day and fair to say that I even got 6 plates and 2x10s back on stiff legged deadlifts since pulling my groin on both sides earlier this year.
> 
> Slowly slowly getting back there... :thumb:


Good going @dt36


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Good for u getting up and going...it usually feels better when u least expect it to dosnt it. Ouchhhhhh @ the groin both sides do u mean both groins? Or both sides as in one leg?


Complete groin, but bruising and pain went down both inner thighs. Hardest part was getting in the car as I had to open the door, put my but on the seat and then lift my legs with my arms to get them inside.

After they recovered a bit, I started high reps on the abductor machine for a few weeks and then slowly and quietly been building my stiff deadlifts back up.

Photos below show the bruising if you zoom it
View attachment 161107
View attachment 161108


----------



## 25434

dt36 said:


> Complete groin, but bruising and pain went down both inner thighs. Hardest part was getting in the car as I had to open the door, put my but on the seat and then lift my legs with my arms to get them inside.
> 
> After they recovered a bit, I started high reps on the abductor machine for a few weeks and then slowly and quietly been building my stiff deadlifts back up.


Oh gawwwwd that sounds painful...your poor errmm...ummm....hehe...bits....

I once trapped my right boob inbetween the bar and a plate, I know! Don't everrrrrrn ask....lol......and I don't even have big boobs! Had bruised boob for about 3 weeks..... :tongue:

Still......I could still drive :laugh:


----------



## dt36

Haha, how can I even reply to that... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Complete groin, but bruising and pain went down both inner thighs. Hardest part was getting in the car as I had to open the door, put my but on the seat and then lift my legs with my arms to get them inside.
> 
> After they recovered a bit, I started high reps on the abductor machine for a few weeks and then slowly and quietly been building my stiff deadlifts back up.
> 
> Photos below show the bruising if you zoom it
> View attachment 161107
> View attachment 161108


Dayammmm that looks ouchy ..


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Oh gawwwwd that sounds painful...your poor errmm...ummm....hehe...bits....
> 
> I once trapped my right boob inbetween the bar and a plate, I know! Don't everrrrrrn ask....lol......and I don't even have big boobs! Had bruised boob for about 3 weeks..... :tongue:
> 
> Still......I could still drive :laugh:


Oh godddddddd that's made my right boob twitch stoppppppp already lol


----------



## Rykard

I was I two minds whether to do lebs this morning as it was throwing it down and I have to walk 1/2mile to work if I train at the warehouse and if tends to flood but I'm glad I did


----------



## Rykard

Ps didn't trap anything btw


----------



## Skye666

Rykard said:


> Ps didn't trap anything btw


Do girls have LEBS or is it just a male thing? :whistling:


----------



## Rykard

Skye666 said:


> Do girls have LEBS or is it just a male thing? :whistling:


Lebs?


----------



## Skye666

Rykard said:


> Lebs?


In your quote said lebs, wasn't sure if it was a man thing or a new term for legs bums and tums


----------



## Rykard

Skye666 said:


> In your quote said lebs, wasn't sure if it was a man thing or a new term for legs bums and tums


Lol legs, fat fingered the typing


----------



## graham58

dt36 said:


> Complete groin, but bruising and pain went down both inner thighs. Hardest part was getting in the car as I had to open the door, put my but on the seat and then lift my legs with my arms to get them inside.
> 
> After they recovered a bit, I started high reps on the abductor machine for a few weeks and then slowly and quietly been building my stiff deadlifts back up.
> 
> Photos below show the bruising if you zoom it
> View attachment 161107
> View attachment 161108


makes my eyes water just looking.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening oldies. Hope you are all well?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening oldies. Hope you are all well?


I'm good thanks andy how's u


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I'm good thanks andy how's u


I am good too thanks @Skye666 By the way many congrats on your recent comp :thumbup1: Have you got any pics?


----------



## dt36

I'm good, but getting ready for bed now as I have work in the morning.

Been down the hotel to watch the rugby with a nice fat steak thrown in. :beer:


----------



## Rykard

Not too bad, waiting for a takeaway


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> I'm good, but getting ready for bed now as I have work in the morning.
> 
> Been down the hotel to watch the rugby with a nice fat steak thrown in. :beer:


Happy days mate :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins

Rykard said:


> Not too bad, waiting for a takeaway


Enjoy @Rykard


----------



## Rykard

Cheers, haven't had a chinese since we had food poisoning last easter, attributed to dodgy beansprouts


----------



## andyhuggins

Rykard said:


> Cheers, haven't had a chinese since we had food poisoning last easter, attributed to dodgy beansprouts


I hope that this one goes better then mate.


----------



## Rykard

I



andyhuggins said:


> I hope that this one goes better then mate.


Should do, the dodgy one was home made and the sprouts were slightly over


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I am good too thanks @Skye666 By the way many congrats on your recent comp :thumbup1: Have you got any pics?


Thanks....I did have in my photos but iv taken them down. Ppl don't realise rumours get bk...I can't be ****d with the comments. Some ppl don t like seeing others having a go. Saddos!


----------



## harrison180

Evening everyone how are u? What we all up to?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Thanks....I did have in my photos but iv taken them down. Ppl don't realise rumours get bk...I can't be ****d with the comments. Some ppl don t like seeing others having a go. Saddos!


I didn't get chance to see em  depressed now


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Thanks....I did have in my photos but iv taken them down. Ppl don't realise rumours get bk...I can't be ****d with the comments. Some ppl don t like seeing others having a go. Saddos!


That is a pity that you took them down tbh. I would have loved to have seen them. Just ignore the sad negative people @Skye666


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Evening everyone how are u? What we all up to?


Evening mate I am very well thanks. Just chillin and chatting tbh. How are you mate?


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> I'm good, but getting ready for bed now as I have work in the morning.
> 
> Been down the hotel to watch the rugby with a nice fat steak thrown in. :beer:


Ur always getting ready for bed.!!! hope them pjs are snug


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I didn't get chance to see em  depressed now


Lol sorrrryyyyyyyyy


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> That is a pity that you took them down tbh. I would have loved to have seen them. Just ignore the sad negative people @Skye666


Yh I know it's true. They wernt that good tbh they were abit blurred I didn't have anyone in the audience to take any so it was just a few someone sent me who happened to be there and was from my gym. Got some coming though so I might pop them up


----------



## gearchange

@Skye666 You can't not show us the pics of all your hard work dear,thats just not fair.We all all trustworthy here and would love to see them.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh I know it's true. They wernt that good tbh they were abit blurred I didn't have anyone in the audience to take any so it was just a few someone sent me who happened to be there and was from my gym. Got some coming though so I might pop them up


That would be good to see @Skye666 :thumb: Hows the family doing?


----------



## 25434

Hello all. I just had a massive fresh tuna steak baked and eaten with orzo cooked in a can of tomatoes instead of water, mixed with red onion and garlic and mushrooms cooked in oliveoil, with lettuce. I'm feeling a bit pogged to be honest and reclining on the sofa like a whale considering g a cuppa tea. I know, saddo alert....got man flu too and going through a box of tissues like a tornado....

Happy Saturday peeps.


----------



## 25434

gearchange said:


> @Skye666 You can't not show us the pics of all your hard work dear,thats just not fair.We all all trustworthy here and would love to see them.


I don't think you should be pressured to show them, but I too would have like to have seen them. Your choice though and I understand about the comments. My friend did a comp and she did look fab, git an invite to the Brits and some of the comments were just plain bad!

I didn't half feel cross for her.


----------



## gearchange

Flubs said:


> Hello all. I just had a massive fresh tuna steak baked and eaten with orzo cooked in a can of tomatoes instead of water, mixed with red onion and garlic and mushrooms cooked in oliveoil, with lettuce. I'm feeling a bit pogged to be honest and reclining on the sofa like a whale considering g a cuppa tea. I know, saddo alert....got man flu too and going through a box of tissues like a tornado....
> 
> Happy Saturday peeps.


Aww poor Flubs,Hope you get well soon


----------



## 25434

gearchange said:


> Aww poor [Redacted],Hope you get well soon


Thank you. I feel really horrid and I look even horridderrrerrrrr...hehe...


----------



## Skye666

Ok I puta few up they are blurred but go look .....


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> @Skye666 You can't not show us the pics of all your hard work dear,thats just not fair.We all all trustworthy here and would love to see them.


In the photos


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> I don't think you should be pressured to show them, but I too would have like to have seen them. Your choice though and I understand about the comments. My friend did a comp and she did look fab, git an invite to the Brits and some of the comments were just plain bad!
> 
> I didn't half feel cross for her.


I hear that flubs..the thing that's annoying is when it's men on here claiming I'm this and that when I'm so not..I don't profess to be great at this it's only 2 nd time iv done it and I was ****ting myself I'm a confident woman but jeez this takes some nerve so it just kind of makes me peeved abit that they havnt tried it so shouldn't really criticise to that extent...anyway on the up.. intend to go forth and grow and go again lol


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> That would be good to see @Skye666 :thumb: Hows the family doing?


All good thanks andy making progress everyday bless her


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> All good thanks andy making progress everyday bless her


AHH bless her 

Just looked at the pics. You should be extremely proud of the pics and placing imo. You will only progress to bigger and better things in my humble opinion. Her to help if I can


----------



## gearchange

Skye666 said:


> In the photos


You look stunning well done :thumb:


----------



## Rykard

@Skye666 too many keyboard warriors with no bolloxout there. Kudos to you for doing a show, most of us will never have the fortitude to train and diet properly let alone compete. Tell the haters to do one, report and ban!!!!


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> I hear that [Redacted]..the thing that's annoying is when it's men on here claiming I'm this and that when I'm so not..I don't profess to be great at this it's only 2 nd time iv done it and I was ****ting myself I'm a confident woman but jeez this takes some nerve so it just kind of makes me peeved abit that they havnt tried it so shouldn't really criticise to that extent...anyway on the up.. intend to go forth and grow and go again lol


Yes I understand what you are saying. My friend was pooping herself too but she got up there and fave it some welly, and looked fab, and so do you.

I recently went to support a friend of mine at a comp. she didn't place at all but the work she put in to get on that stage was enormous. The training, the diet, getting over her massive under confidence. The ones who are being mean don't want to see that, they're just bent on their own comments and the applause from everyone else for saying it. Let them get on with it. It still doesn't take away the sheer effort and pride of doing something like this. I think what you gain on the inside for yourself outweighs the crass comments from people you don't know and don't care about right?

Pheewwweeeeeeeee.....I must be unwell, I'm having serious thoughtlings this week that's for sure....must stop that!:laugh:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> AHH bless her
> 
> Just looked at the pics. You should be extremely proud of the pics and placing imo. You will only progress to bigger and better things in my humble opinion. Her to help if I can


Thanks andy and il take the help!!! Lol


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> You look stunning well done :thumb:


Thanks


----------



## Skye666

Rykard said:


> @Skye666 too many keyboard warriors with no bolloxout there. Kudos to you for doing a show, most of us will never have the fortitude to train and diet properly let alone compete. Tell the haters to do one, report and ban!!!!


Will do ....and that u said so lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Thanks andy and il take the help!!! Lol


Anytime @Skye666 Just ask away


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Yes I understand what you are saying. My friend was pooping herself too but she got up there and fave it some welly, and looked fab, and so do you.
> 
> I recently went to support a friend of mine at a comp. she didn't place at all but the work she put in to get on that stage was enormous. The training, the diet, getting over her massive under confidence. The ones who are being mean don't want to see that, they're just bent on their own comments and the applause from everyone else for saying it. Let them get on with it. It still doesn't take away the sheer effort and pride of doing something like this. I think what you gain on the inside for yourself outweighs the crass comments from people you don't know and don't care about right?
> 
> Pheewwweeeeeeeee.....I must be unwell, I'm having serious thoughtlings this week that's for sure....must stop that!:laugh:


Thoughtlings lol I like that word!

Yep for sure what u gain on the inside is immense ppl get on stage for all kinds of reasons and u just wouldn't know why it's their personal journey. I saw a couple of guys on stage who weren't huge or anything but quite lean and I heard 2 other guys behind me say they looked a mess!!!

So what are U taking for this man flu?


----------



## Rykard

@Flubs <hugs> manflu is real bad I feel for you, plenty of fluids and vit c

Takeaway was good - crispy chicken in lemon sauce, beef with mushrooms, crispy beef in thai chilli sauce, fried mixed veg and egg fried rice meal for two, enough for 3 or 4 and no comoulsion to pray at the porcelain alter  :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening mate I am very well thanks. Just chillin and chatting tbh. How are you mate?


I'm good ta after the week I have had. I'm enjoying the female attention I'm getting from my new moustache  Only been a weeks growth on it aswell. Saying that I need to sort my movember page out I haven't put any pics up or donations yet.


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> So what are U taking for this man flu?


I'm taking fresh hot lemon and manuka honey drinks, and menthol rubs. Also banking up on Vit C. I know the cold will pass but as I don't get them often I tend to go down heavily, bam bam bam..... Ah well......


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> @[Redacted] <hugs>
> 
> Takeaway was good - crispy chicken in lemon sauce, beef with mushrooms, crispy beef in thai chilli sauce, fried mixed veg and egg fried rice meal for two, enough for 3 or 4 and no comoulsion to pray at the porcelain alter  :thumb:


Cap'n? Dead to me mister, dead to me....crispy chicken in lemon sauce.....mmmmmmmmm.....I mean, I mean, eurrgghh....how could you..... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol sorrrryyyyyyyyy


Well that's a sh1t week just gone worse now isn't it? You having a nice weekend


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Cap'n? Dead to me mister, dead to me....crispy chicken in lemon sauce.....mmmmmmmmm.....I mean, I mean, eurrgghh....how could you..... :whistling: :laugh:


I didn't eat all of it , and haven't started the prawn crackers yet :whistling: :innocent:

And I'm training back tomorrow, with camp fire stew on jacket pots for dinner


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

@Skye666 just had a look at pics, you look great, just ignore the dickheads, @Flubs hope you start to feel better soon, and @Rykard glad you enjoyed your feast, it puts my baked spud and tuna to shame lol


----------



## Rykard

Ken Hutchinson said:


> @Skye666 just had a look at pics, you look great, just ignore the dickheads, @Flubs hope you start to feel better soon, and @Rykard glad you enjoyed your feast, it puts my baked spud and tuna to shame lol


I'm back on it tomorrow


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Well that's a sh1t week just gone worse now isn't it? You having a nice weekend


Lol iv since put them up miseryyyyy 

Yh not bad..debating a glass of wine..made some nice protein cookies tho and I do t think both together will taste great so it's all decisions decisions


----------



## Rykard

Skye666 said:


> Lol iv since put them up miseryyyyy
> 
> Yh not bad..debating a glass of wine..made some nice protein cookies tho and I do t think both together will taste great so it's all decisions decisions


Nice merlot with a chocolate protein cookie?


----------



## Skye666

Rykard said:


> Nice merlot with a chocolate protein cookie?


Yes...but a nice rose ..


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol iv since put them up miseryyyyy
> 
> Yh not bad..debating a glass of wine..made some nice protein cookies tho and I do t think both together will taste great so it's all decisions decisions


Just had a look. Can't belive they only put u 3rd. 1st and 1st only imo.


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> I'm taking fresh hot lemon and manuka honey drinks, and menthol rubs. Also banking up on Vit C. I know the cold will pass but as I don't get them often I tend to go down heavily, bam bam bam..... Ah well......


Mmmm sounds nice actually, menthol rub swallow some of that too might aswell...sod it go the hog!


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Just had a look. Can't belive they only put u 3rd. 1st and 1st only imo.


Arrr Harrison too kind! ...well it was fitness category not muscle last time they said I had too much muscle but the girl who won this was muscular!! Lol u just never know what they want I guess. I'm happy with 3 rd.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Arrr Harrison too kind! ...well it was fitness category not muscle last time they said I had too much muscle but the girl who won this was muscular!! Lol u just never know what they want I guess. I'm happy with 3 rd.


You win the harrison award for top bum aswell


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> You win the harrison award for top bum aswell


Lol...kerrrrr-ching....


----------



## Rykard

I've given up trying to figure out who's the best, it's totally subjective. If you're happy with how you look and you've done the best you can then you can't ask anymore.


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> I tend to train more by feel nowadays, rather than by ego. Seem to get on way better with this and have less injuries.
> 
> Chemical assistance is also very moderate and don't go anywhere near high doses or blitz stacks. Currently on 250mg of Pharma Sust every 10 days and this is keeping me ticking along just nicely. Possibly even hard to the touch... Ooh eer :whistling:


How you finding the 250mg to 10 day ratio mate... is it still keeping you going strong.

Whats your plans on duration with this....sort of a trt type long term thing....


----------



## dt36

Definitely stronger than the Testogel and can feel it more when I first wake up :whistling:

Will stay on it long term TRT wise, while I have a prescription for it here, although I am thinking of backing off to 50mg Testogel for 1 month after the 3 month point, then back on.

Gym wise, I can also see it doing its work, as all lifts are going well and it's making a difference. I think 10 days is a nice interval for what I want out of it.


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Definitely stronger than the Testogel and can feel it more when I first wake up :whistling:
> 
> Will stay on it long term TRT wise, while I have a prescription for it here, although I am thinking of backing off to 50mg Testogel for 1 month after the 3 month point, then back on.
> 
> Gym wise, I can also see it doing its work, as all lifts are going well and it's making a difference. I think 10 days is a nice interval for what I want out of it.


Glad you found a happy medium that suits your needs mate.... :thumb:

Looking to do something similar myself, just waiting for bloods to come back and see where I stand with natty levels.

Been running clean for quite a long time now so i should get a good indication of whats going off in regards test

levels ect.

After much thought I decided not to go for anymore heavy cycles....take it easy and just like yourself stick to a light

test base from now on. Though all the goodies I have accumulated in the top cupboard are pretty tempting at times....

especially the 25 amps of parabolan..... :lol:


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Glad you found a happy medium that suits your needs mate.... :thumb:
> 
> Looking to do something similar myself, just waiting for bloods to come back and see where I stand with natty levels.
> 
> Been running clean for quite a long time now so i should get a good indication of whats going off in regards test
> 
> levels ect.
> 
> After much thought I decided not to go for anymore heavy cycles....take it easy and just like yourself stick to a light
> 
> test base from now on. Though all the goodies I have accumulated in the top cupboard are pretty tempting at times....
> 
> especially the 25 amps of parabolan..... :lol:


This is true, Buddy. I'm not looking to crack pavements or enter any comps, so no need to slam it.

If we can keep our test levels up for our age and keep on training for health and well being then we're doing OK. I look at many friends who I grew up with who are very unhealthy and look much older than their years and then think I'm not doing so bad.

I think if you're sensible with with what you've already got stocked in and tickle it in quietly to a low test base, you'll do well. Plus it will last you a lot longer with no unnecessary sides to boot...

The dosing on the package leaflet states that 1ml (250mg) should be administered every 3 weeks, so 10 days is just short of the halfway point. So far this is sweet for me.


----------



## raptordog

Your bang on the nail mate in regards to friends and other people in general our age....I look at some and think

Jesus what you been doing or not doing in some cases. Makes me realize I must have done something right over the years

drugs or not lol.

Not saying its the way to go because on the flip side of the coin I have lost a few close friend one was my old training

partner for many years in our youth.... we went a bit silly back then as i think we all have...but he kept on with the heavy

usage and eventually it got the best of him.

Like you say I firmly believe that in moderation it is a good thing, especially at our age it doesn't hurt to have a little squirt

as long as there are no under laying problems and it is done both sensibly and things are monitored if issues should arise.


----------



## Skye666

Evening all.....how is everyone? Christmas looming I was tempted to buy mince pies today but didn't I think homemade taste better so I'm on it!!! If u do the chocolates are u a quality street fan or Roses? ....look how I'm talking about sweet stuff ...coz I can :bounce:


----------



## Rykard

Had some mince pies about a month ago 

Quality street for me


----------



## dt36

Asda extra special mince pies are seriously nice.

Quality Street, but I won't say no to Roses.

But, I raise you a box of Jaffas and a glass of cold milk... 

Oh, nearly forgot. Liking the Avi. :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

Rykard said:


> Had some mince pies about a month ago
> 
> Quality street for me


It's really bad luck that an early pie..oh noooooo

Yep QS for me too them roses are all creamy and horrid.


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Evening all.....how is everyone? Christmas looming I was tempted to buy mince pies today but didn't I think homemade taste better so I'm on it!!! If u do the chocolates are u a quality street fan or Roses? ....look how I'm talking about sweet stuff ...coz I can :bounce:


Quality streets and Roses are passable..... but I'm definitely a Jaffa kind of guy....... :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Asda extra special mince pies are seriously nice.
> 
> Quality Street, but I won't say no to Roses.
> 
> But, I raise you a box of Jaffas and a glass of cold milk...
> 
> Oh, nearly forgot. Liking the Avi. :thumb:


So what was the extra special then?

A box of jaffas lol...I did think of the rapturedog the other day I saw the big long tubes of Jaffa cakes ..

So if u raise me a 'tube' load il consider

Re avi ta very much ...this morning abs have left me boooooo...lol


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Quality streets and Roses are passable..... but I'm definitely a Jaffa kind of guy....... :tongue:


Oh yes yes ..them tubes!!!! Twos up please


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Oh yes yes ..them tubes!!!! Twos up please


We could both start a one end each and meet in the middle...... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> We could both start a one end each and meet in the middle...... :lol:


Where ur wife will be waiting lol


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Where ur wife will be waiting lol


Haven't got one lol.... been ducking and diving the marriage number for 50 year.....


----------



## Rykard

Avi is pretty good, better leave the chocolates to us , save your abs :innocent:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Haven't got one lol.... been ducking and diving the marriage number for 50 year.....


Oh...I thought u were married...ok let's meet in the middle sod it


----------



## Skye666

Rykard said:


> Avi is pretty good, better leave the chocolates to us , save your abs :innocent:


Now this makes a change usually the guy wants to be a feeder!


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Oh...I thought u were married...ok let's meet in the middle sod it


Sounds like a plan..... :thumbup1:

and just in case we decide to go again.........










could be a long night...... :lol:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Oh...I thought u were married...ok let's meet in the middle sod it


Are u covering your face on purpose in that pic or have u farted lol


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Sounds like a plan..... :thumbup1:
> 
> and just in case we decide to go again.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> could be a long night...... :lol:


Lol so are we calling this a bulk? So we feel better


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Are u covering your face on purpose in that pic or have u farted lol


Covering up?? Harrison u can clearly see me but incidentally where's yours!!!! :whistling:

Nah this is especially for my haters and saxonfail so they can see what they are dealing with ....a person not a troll or a man or any other nonsense.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Covering up?? Harrison u can clearly see me but incidentally where's yours!!!! :whistling:
> 
> Nah this is especially for my haters and saxonfail so they can see what they are dealing with ....a person not a troll or a man or any other nonsense.


I can see your body but with your hand across your face it looks like you farted and covering your nose up haha. Do like the pic tho, I like all your pics  . I can't put one of me up cuz some on here think I'm lying about my fashion sense so ill leave them with abit of mystery. Apart from my magnum PI moustache I'm growing for movember I haven't got a lot to show off haha


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I can see your body but with your hand across your face it looks like you farted and covering your nose up haha. Do like the pic tho, I like all your pics  . I can't put one of me up cuz some on here think I'm lying about my fashion sense so ill leave them with abit of mystery. Apart from my magnum PI moustache I'm growing for movember I haven't got a lot to show off haha


Lol I'm holding the iPad that's why.

Show us ya rat on ya lip


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol I'm holding the iPad that's why.
> 
> Show us ya rat on ya lip


oh yeah i can see it now haha.

i aint putting a pic of it on here lol


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> oh yeah i can see it now haha.
> 
> i aint putting a pic of it on here lol


Big moustache, cowboy boots......

Mate, I worry about you.

Don't wear Leather Chaps as well, do you...?


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Big moustache, cowboy boots......
> 
> Mate, I worry about you.
> 
> Don't wear Leather Chaps as well, do you...?


Don't worry I'm all male mate. Like the bloke off the Malborough tobacco advert in the 70s or Burt Reynolds as the bandit. Real men.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> oh yeah i can see it now haha.
> 
> i aint putting a pic of it on here lol


U better or we will av an oldies meeting and consider u too young to be here..greshie will sling u out by that tash...show us :2guns:


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Big moustache, cowboy boots......
> 
> Mate, I worry about you.
> 
> Don't wear Leather Chaps as well, do you...?


I reckon he does ...only in the van tho


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Don't worry I'm all male mate. Like the bloke off the Malborough tobacco advert in the 70s or Burt Reynolds as the bandit. Real men.


Lol...


----------



## BettySwallocks

only another 21 years till I get my membership to this thread, keep on keeping on oldies :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Don't worry I'm all male mate. Like the bloke off the Malborough tobacco advert in the 70s or Burt Reynolds as the bandit. Real men.


10. If You've Only Got a Moustache - A Million Ways To Die In The West Soundtrack - YouTube

View attachment 161441


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> U better or we will av an oldies meeting and consider u too young to be here..greshie will sling u out by that tash...show us :2guns:


Lol ill have to get my Mrs to take a pic to put on here cuz for some reason my phone camera makes me look bog eyed lol. I look like sloth from the goonies.


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Don't worry I'm all male mate. Like the bloke off the Malborough tobacco advert in the 70s or Burt Reynolds as the bandit. Real men.


A "Bandit"?....


----------



## mrssalvatore

Hi everyone.


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> Hi everyone.


Hi....you ok?


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> A "Bandit"?....


Not a bum bandit my friend lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> Hi....you ok?


  knackered how's you sweetie


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> knackered how's you sweetie


Yea am okay. Spoke to mum last night, she wants me come back for Crimbo.

Do you wanna meet up again. ..? 

*latblaster wakes up from dream*


----------



## Skye666

BettySwallocks said:


> only another 21 years till I get my membership to this thread, keep on keeping on oldies :thumbup1:


No sweat allowed!


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> knackered how's you sweetie


Hello missy how's u? Apart from knackered


----------



## Marklondon40

Hi guys. After posting low test scores of 4 my endro finally gave in and prescribed me a test injection, nebido. I'd previously been on a gel that took me even lower as it obviously turned off my own production. I've had the first injection of 1000mg and he won't agree to a booster in 6 weeks. Wants me to wait 12 weeks then take another dose then have my blood tests again. Not overly happy as don't think he believes how **** I feel. Any advice or experiences on nebido would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## BettySwallocks

Skye666 said:


> No sweat allowed!


shaddap, you'd love my sweat in and around you.


----------



## dt36

Marklondon40 said:


> Hi guys. After posting low test scores of 4 my endro finally gave in and prescribed me a test injection, nebido. I'd previously been on a gel that took me even lower as it obviously turned off my own production. I've had the first injection of 1000mg and he won't agree to a booster in 6 weeks. Wants me to wait 12 weeks then take another dose then have my blood tests again. Not overly happy as don't think he believes how **** I feel. Any advice or experiences on nebido would be helpful, thanks.


This is the norm with Nebido, Mate. The time gap of each subsequent injection will shorten until your Endo finds the sweet spot for you. You have to let it run its course and don't be tempted to top it up with anything else in the meantime.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Hello missy how's u? Apart from knackered


Am all good thanks. How's you and the little one?


----------



## dt36

mrssalvatore said:


> Am all good thanks. How's you and the little one?


You baking or building anything this weekend?


----------



## Skye666

BettySwallocks said:


> shaddap, you'd love my sweat in and around you.


Lol...oh reallyyyyyy


----------



## BettySwallocks

Skye666 said:


> Lol...oh reallyyyyyy


Guaranteed, id give you the best 30 seconds of your life.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Am all good thanks. How's you and the little one?


We good ta she's done soooo well considering where she came from, settled in at nursery but that said I'm gonna take her out after Xmas and go with childminder...not to be snobby but most of these nurseries are awful and so are the kids...she can squat! Has some baby weights lol


----------



## Skye666

BettySwallocks said:


> Guaranteed, id give you the best 30 seconds of your life.


Hahaha and ur so not lying..... Had enough trouble with my ex and 20 seconds but u know what the thought of that extra 10 is making me tingle :bounce:


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> You baking or building anything this weekend?


Don't ask her that!!!!! She be going on about her **** lime pie..


----------



## mal

Skye666 said:


> We good ta she's done soooo well considering where she came from, settled in at nursery but that said I'm gonna take her out after Xmas and go with childminder...not to be snobby but most of these nurseries are awful and so are the kids...she can squat! Has some baby weights lol


Typical woman,dump the kid on a childminder:lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> We good ta she's done soooo well considering where she came from, settled in at nursery but that said I'm gonna take her out after Xmas and go with childminder...not to be snobby but most of these nurseries are awful and so are the kids...she can squat! Has some baby weights lol


And full of germs. Ive had so many illnesses since my kids started school  . Wish I could home tutor them at times myself


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Don't ask her that!!!!! She be going on about her **** lime pie..


I built a massive built in toy box last weekend and upholstered it all so I'm painting the walls upstairs this weekend lol.

And key lime pie.

I'd forgotten about that. Must make some more


----------



## Skye666

mal said:


> Typical woman,dump the kid on a childminder:lol:


Lol...yh well iv got gym INNIT


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> And full of germs. Ive had so many illnesses since my kids started school  . Wish I could home tutor them at times myself


EXACTLY they are all snotty coughing spluttering crying....she's constantly got something it's vile. Childminder only has 5 kids much better. Why can't u home school ?


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> I built a massive built in toy box last weekend and upholstered it all so I'm painting the walls upstairs this weekend lol.
> 
> And key lime pie.
> 
> I'd forgotten about that. Must make some more


Good with hands...I need u


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> EXACTLY they are all snotty coughing spluttering crying....she's constantly got something it's vile. Childminder only has 5 kids much better. Why can't u home school ?


Work commitments and General bollox.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Good with hands...I need u


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Work commitments and General bollox.


Forget General bollox...u should try sweaty bollox he's got a good 30 seconds going :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Forget General bollox...u should try sweaty bollox he's got a good 30 seconds going :lol:


Only 30??? Bloody hell lol.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:



> Only 30??? Bloody hell lol.


Yh but it comes with a guarantee allegedly


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Yh but it comes with a guarantee allegedly


We need proof.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> We need proof.


Lol..call him out serve him right for coming in here with his big 30


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Lol..call him out serve him right for coming in here with his big 30


Lol heehee


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening folks. how are you all doing?


----------



## BettySwallocks

@Skye666 @mrssalvatore now now ladies, wipe yourselves, there's plenty of betty to go around.


----------



## BettySwallocks

andyhuggins said:


> Evening folks. how are you all doing?


Good evening andy, just a flying visit for myself I won't be in here long, hope stuffs good in andys world though, see you around the board. Undecided on whether to go for a beer or not, what's your views on this?


----------



## gearchange

Good evening Andy and I see Betty is in popular demand again


----------



## andyhuggins

BettySwallocks said:


> Good evening andy, just a flying visit for myself I won't be in here long, hope stuffs good in andys world though, see you around the board. Undecided on whether to go for a beer or not, what's your views on this?


All is good in "Andy's" world :lol:

I think you are waaaaaay old enough to decide if you want a beer or not.


----------



## andyhuggins

gearchange said:


> Good evening Andy and I see Betty is in popular demand again


Evening @gearchange. Yeah bless her :lol:


----------



## BettySwallocks

andyhuggins said:


> All is good in "Andy's" world :lol:
> 
> I think you are waaaaaay old enough to decide if you want a beer or not.


yeah good idea i'll have 10, cheers pal :beer:


----------



## Skye666

BettySwallocks said:


> @Skye666 @mrssalvatore now now ladies, wipe yourselves, there's plenty of betty to go around.


Get out take ya sweat box with ya


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening folks. how are you all doing?


Gday mate. I'm good how are u doing?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening folks. how are you all doing?


Evening andy good thanks...hope u are too


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Gday mate. I'm good how are u doing?


I am very well thanks mate 



Skye666 said:


> Evening andy good thanks...hope u are too


Yeah I am good thanks


----------



## andyhuggins

So were are all the oldies these days?


----------



## mrssalvatore

BettySwallocks said:


> @Skye666 @mrssalvatore now now ladies, wipe yourselves, there's plenty of betty to go around.


Lol


----------



## dt36

I'm here. Good day today. Got up early and went to a local Premier Inn for all in buffet breakfast. Normally have oats and whey, but been off my food most off this week with a sore throat and head cold. So I thought I'd get some calories in. If Bill McLaren were there, I think his words would have been "Och, he hit that one like a Rutting Stag" 

Left there at 9am and drove down the Sevens to go rugby training. Good session, mainly heavy mauling and counter mauling.

Bit more food later this after and then went to gym for a push session. Weighed at 88.7kg today, so down 3kg in about 2 weeks. Have been watching my food pretty good recently as I'm trying to target about 12%. Measured 15% 2 weeks back on one of the gyms dodawhatsits. Not sure how accurate they are, but at least the same machine will give me consistency in another 2 weeks time.

Midnight here now, so 1 more episode of Sons of Anarchy and then hit the sack. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> I'm here. Good day today. Got up early and went to a local Premier Inn for all in buffet breakfast. Normally have oats and whey, but been off my food most off this week with a sore throat and head cold. So I thought I'd get some calories in. If Bill McLaren were there, I think his words would have been "Och, he hit that one like a Rutting Stag"
> 
> Left there at 9am and drove down the Sevens to go rugby training. Good session, mainly heavy mauling and counter mauling.
> 
> Bit more food later this after and then went to gym for a push session. Weighed at 88.7kg today, so down 3kg in about 2 weeks. Have been watching my food pretty good recently as I'm trying to target about 12%. Measured 15% 2 weeks back on one of the gyms dodawhatsits. Not sure how accurate they are, but at least the same machine will give me consistency in another 2 weeks time.
> 
> Midnight here now, so 1 more episode of Sons of Anarchy and then hit the sack. :thumb:


Good to hear from you @dt36 good going with the BF lose mate :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

BettySwallocks said:


> yeah good idea i'll have 10, cheers pal :beer:


ENJOY :beer:


----------



## saxondale

dt36 said:


> I'm here. Good day today. Got up early and went to a local Premier Inn for all in buffet breakfast. Normally have oats and whey, but been off my food most off this week with a sore throat and head cold. So I thought I'd get some calories in. If Bill McLaren were there, I think his words would have been "Och, he hit that one like a Rutting Stag"
> 
> Left there at 9am and drove down the Sevens to go rugby training. Good session, mainly heavy mauling and counter mauling.
> 
> Bit more food later this after and then went to gym for a push session. Weighed at 88.7kg today, so down 3kg in about 2 weeks. Have been watching my food pretty good recently as I'm trying to target about 12%. Measured 15% 2 weeks back on one of the gyms dodawhatsits. Not sure how accurate they are, but at least the same machine will give me consistency in another 2 weeks time.
> 
> Midnight here now, so 1 more episode of Sons of Anarchy and then hit the sack. :thumb:


machine wouldnt be constant between one hour and the next mate never mind a week


----------



## graham58

[quote=Skye666; hi bad girl ,like the new avi.you must be getting brave.i remember when we only got to see your legs.


----------



## biglbs

dt36 said:


> I'm here. Good day today. Got up early and went to a local Premier Inn for all in buffet breakfast. Normally have oats and whey, but been off my food most off this week with a sore throat and head cold. So I thought I'd get some calories in. If Bill McLaren were there, I think his words would have been "Och, he hit that one like a Rutting Stag"
> 
> Left there at 9am and drove down the Sevens to go rugby training. Good session, mainly heavy mauling and counter mauling.
> 
> Bit more food later this after and then went to gym for a push session. Weighed at 88.7kg today, so down 3kg in about 2 weeks. Have been watching my food pretty good recently as I'm trying to target about 12%. Measured 15% 2 weeks back on one of the gyms dodawhatsits. Not sure how accurate they are, but at least the same machine will give me consistency in another 2 weeks time.
> 
> Midnight here now, so 1 more episode of Sons of Anarchy and then hit the sack. :thumb:


Gravity was up near you at that time so...you may have lost even more......i love that saying,makes me feel great if i am not satisfied with my losses ,though your already lean!


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> So were are all the oldies these days?


I forgot where this thread was.......errrrm?

Now where are my slippers?


----------



## dt36

biglbs said:


> I forgot where this thread was.......errrrm?
> 
> Now where are my slippers?


By the side of the squat rack...


----------



## Skye666




----------



## andyhuggins

Evening oldies. Hope you all had a good weekend.


----------



## saxondale

Mines hasn't.


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> Mines hasn't.


what happend mate


----------



## ice62dog

Looking at the thread title I guess I can hang out here at times lol.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening oldies. Hope you all had a good weekend.


mines been ok apart from my mrs saying she cant find me sexually attractive with my mustache lol. how was yours


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> mines been ok apart from my mrs saying she cant find me sexually attractive with my mustache lol. how was yours


Mine was good thanks mate. Just relaxing now.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> mines been ok apart from my mrs saying she cant find me sexually attractive with my mustache lol. how was yours


Yh my fella said same to me....crushed me 

Evening all


----------



## Skye666

ice62dog said:


> Looking at the thread title I guess I can hang out here at times lol.


At times...of need?

But welcome


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Yh my fella said same to me....crushed me
> 
> Evening all


haha so thats why your arm in the pics covering up your face lol  holding the ipad my ar5e lol


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> what happend mate


Tell you later mate, need legal advice first


----------



## ice62dog

Skye666 said:


> At times...of need?
> 
> But welcome


Thanks, just gettin use to forum...

Start training again tommorow..but don't want to hijack thread so hi to all and have a good night.


----------



## andyhuggins

saxondale said:


> Tell you later mate, need legal advice first


Hope you get it sorted mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

ice62dog said:


> Thanks, just gettin use to forum...
> 
> Start training again tommorow..but don't want to hijack thread so hi to all and have a good night.


Welcome mate.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> haha so thats why your arm in the pics covering up your face lol  holding the ipad my ar5e lol


Pml...  busted


----------



## Skye666

ice62dog said:


> Thanks, just gettin use to forum...
> 
> Start training again tommorow..but don't want to hijack thread so hi to all and have a good night.


U can come in even if not 45+ lol u don't have to hide


----------



## raptordog

ice62dog said:


> Looking at the thread title I guess I can hang out here at times lol.


Welcome you big miserable old has been cnut...... :lol:


----------



## 25434

raptordog said:


> Welcome you big miserable old has been cnut...... :lol:


Goodness me.......sin bin, 5 minutes....go!

:tongue: :laugh:

And hello hello to big miserable ole.......oh wait! Hehe......just being naughty.....


----------



## ice62dog

Flubs said:


> Goodness me.......sin bin, 5 minutes....go!
> 
> :tongue: :laugh:
> 
> Don't bin him! I'm touched Thats the best welcome I've ever had!!!
> 
> And hello hello to big miserable ole.......oh wait! Hehe......just being naughty.....


----------



## 25434

Humph.....ok, he's excused.  . I like him really....just mucking.


----------



## ice62dog

Skye666 said:


> U can come in even if not 45+ lol u don't have to hide


Not hiding lol. Just new here...just lookin for my slippers is that old enough?


----------



## 25434

ice62dog said:


> Not hiding lol. Just new here...just lookin for my slippers is that old enough?


Slippers?

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh dear, excuse my manners.......

:lol: :laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol: :laugh:


----------



## Skye666

ice62dog said:


> Not hiding lol. Just new here...just lookin for my slippers is that old enough?


No ...it's whether u can build a shed with out needing a nap half way through?


----------



## ice62dog

Flubs said:


> Slippers?
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Oh dear, excuse my manners.......
> 
> :lol: :laugh: :lol: :lol: :lol: :laugh:


Lol. Not really a slippers guy...just finished spannerin on one of my trucks. I like big toys and mud too when I can get out with em.


----------



## raptordog

Flubs said:


> Goodness me.......sin bin, 5 minutes....go!
> 
> :tongue: :laugh:
> 
> And hello hello to big miserable ole.......oh wait! Hehe......just being naughty.....


Only pulling his ****er @Flubes and he knows that too..... welcome on board mate..... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> No ...it's whether u can build a shed with out needing a nap half way through?


Nothing wrong with naps :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ice62dog

andyhuggins said:


> Nothing wrong with naps :lol: :lol: :lol:


Power naps lol.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Nothing wrong with naps :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol...andy no? U don't?


----------



## ice62dog

Phone nearly dead, just go onto tab...see I ain't that much of a dinosaur I got gadgets lol.

I just can't spell at times...excuse is I'm foreign lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

ice62dog said:


> Power naps lol.


Depends how long a power naps is :lol:



Skye666 said:


> Lol...andy no? U don't?


Tbh @Skye666 I have been know to indulge :lol: :laugh: :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Is anyone watching IM a celeb? What a load of crock! Those women have all the make up on and don't like spiders lol


----------



## 25434

ice62dog said:


> Phone nearly dead, just go onto tab...see I ain't that much of a dinosaur I got gadgets lol.
> 
> I just can't spell at times...excuse is I'm foreign lol.


Good excuse. I just can't speeel.

Hehe...see what I did there? Ohhhhh yes, it's the Sunday night humour out for its weekly spin....snigger snigger.....


----------



## raptordog

ice62dog said:


> Power naps lol.


Power naps for us vintage veterans are better than any multi vit on the market....

Nothing like getting your head down for a hour.....


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Depends how long a power naps is :lol:
> 
> Tbh @Skye666 I have been know to indulge :lol: :laugh: :lol:


Shoves caffeine rocket up andys bum ..


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Power naps for us vintage veterans are better than any multi vit on the market....
> 
> Nothing like getting your head down for a hour.....


Oh nooooo another one. I think this is outrageous ur all old farts!!!!


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Is anyone watching IM a celeb? What a load of crock! Those women have all the make up on and don't like spiders lol


Nope. I can't stand that sorta stuff. I am in fact, in bed with a cuppa on the side, surfing and sipping with my cold for company. It's on its way out though so good news. Back to gym tomorrow for a leg sess.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Power naps for us vintage veterans are better than any multi vit on the market....
> 
> Nothing like getting your head down for a hour.....


Sweet @raptordog :thumb:



Skye666 said:


> Shoves caffeine rocket up andys bum ..


Be my guest @Skye666 as long as I can reciprocate? LOL


----------



## ice62dog

raptordog said:


> Power naps for us vintage veterans are better than any multi vit on the market....
> 
> Nothing like getting your head down for a hour.....


Can't fault ye there bud, but I never get time...always on the go:laugh:


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Nope. I can't stand that sorta stuff. I am in fact, in bed with a cuppa on the side, surfing and sipping with my cold for company. It's on its way out though so good news. Back to gym tomorrow for a leg sess.


I don't normally but I was flicking.

Jeez that sounds comfy flubs budge up 

Glad ur back on the mend...Monday for legs oh u are brave the start of the week I leave mine until Friday..feels easier lol


----------



## ice62dog

Flubs said:


> Nope. I can't stand that sorta stuff. I am in fact, in bed with a cuppa on the side, surfing and sipping with my cold for company. It's on its way out though so good news. Back to gym tomorrow for a leg sess.


That sounds good to me....and I watch tv just a few times a week, at moment just on this thread..


----------



## andyhuggins

So if you are all training tmoz, what are you training?

For me it will be legs.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Sweet @raptordog :thumb:
> 
> Be my guest @Skye666 as long as I can reciprocate? LOL


Lol no I'm wide awake


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol no I'm wide awake


Oh well you can't blame me for trying LOL


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Shoves caffeine rocket up andys bum ..


This is getting a bit in depth isn't it lol.... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> This is getting a bit in depth isn't it lol.... :lol:


I am game @raptordog if @Skye666 is LOL


----------



## Skye666

Don't drag me Into ur filthy gutter boys.....potty mouths the pair of ya


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Don't drag me Into ur filthy gutter boys.....potty mouths the pair of ya


You started it LOL.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> You started it LOL.


And u 2 twisted it!!


----------



## ice62dog

andyhuggins said:


> So if you are all training tmoz, what are you training?
> 
> For me it will be legs.


Gonna start with chest tomorrow, been a while so 15warm up cardio/stretch then I will do 10min light circuit on legs ( do one every session so gets me ready for leg day)

Incline barbell

flat barbell

decline dumbells

Slight incline flys

cables for lowwer chest sets to failure

10mins cooldown/cardio

think that will do for a first day.....keepin it very basic.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Shoves caffeine rocket up andys bum ..


If you are going to do this then please don't twist it LOL


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Don't drag me Into ur filthy gutter boys.....potty mouths the pair of ya


Was only saying like..... :lol: .....besides I'm a jaffa cake type of guy ....... :lol:


----------



## ice62dog

Catch up with you later, get gym bag ready for morning, thanks again for the welcome..


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Was only saying like..... :lol: .....besides I'm a jaffa cake type of guy ....... :lol:


Careful who tell this to...u know what they say about man being 'Jaffa' :whistling:


----------



## graham58

evening mature people,how are you all keeping.i,ve started a keto diet about 2 weeks ,so far dropped from 103 kilos to 96 ,but could kill for some thing sweet.its harder than i thought,any one tried a keto diet before.


----------



## ice62dog

graham58 said:


> evening mature people,how are you all keeping.i,ve started a keto diet about 2 weeks ,so far dropped from 103 kilos to 96 ,but could kill for some thing sweet.its harder than i thought,any one tried a keto diet before.


Not tried, but could be an option to look at in a few months


----------



## raptordog

graham58 said:


> evening mature people,how are you all keeping.i,ve started a keto diet about 2 weeks ,so far dropped from 103 kilos to 96 ,but could kill for some thing sweet.its harder than i thought,any one tried a keto diet before.


I haven't personally but my mate tried it....like you say to get into proper Ketosis is a lot harder

than people think.

He got the urine test strips to test for ketones when fat starts to break down and could not even

get the test strips to change colour ......


----------



## 25434

Ello peeps. Today I've mainly been feeling sorry for myself. I had a crown fitted but because ive got a small jaw the dentist had to drill the top tooth down, then started on the below it, which didn't have anything wrong with it. Sooooooo.........FOUR injections later, two teeth drilled to the rafters, me crying, dentist giving me a hug and a face that feels like I've done 20 rounds with Vetran, I'm dosed up with painkillers and lying in bed, I know again!!!...... :whistling: feeling poop. I've got proper proper dental phobia, fook....and I had to pay £450 for the pleasure too. Humph. This is not my best week for sure.


----------



## Rykard

<hugs> I've got dentist tomorrow too. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## raptordog

Flubs said:


> Ello peeps. Today I've mainly been feeling sorry for myself. I had a crown fitted but because ive got a small jaw the dentist had to drill the top tooth down, then started on the below it, which didn't have anything wrong with it. Sooooooo.........FOUR injections later, two teeth drilled to the rafters, me crying, dentist giving me a hug and a face that feels like I've done 20 rounds with Vetran, I'm dosed up with painkillers and lying in bed, I know again!!!...... :whistling: feeling poop. I've got proper proper dental phobia, fook....and I had to pay £450 for the pleasure too. Humph. This is not my best week for sure.


At least you had the bottle to stick it out.....I would have been off.... dentists scare me to death :crying:

Hope your on the mend soon.... big hug......


----------



## 25434

raptordog said:


> At least you had the bottle to stick it out.....I would have been off.... dentists scare me to death :crying:
> 
> Hope your on the mend soon.... big hug......


Believe me, I would gave been off but I had a massive hole in my tooth so couldn't, but I did cry like girlie it hurt so much. My whole face is still killing me 10 hours later. I'm proper worried in case the pain doesn't go away and I have to go back. I truly have got dental phobia. It's on my records, lol....they have to give me extra time and all sorts cos I just can't handle it...durrrrrrrrrrr..


----------



## raptordog

Flubs said:


> Believe me, I would gave been off but I had a massive hole in my tooth so couldn't, but I did cry like girlie it hurt so much. My whole face is still killing me 10 hours later. I'm proper worried in case the pain doesn't go away and I have to go back. I truly have got dental phobia. It's on my records, lol....they have to give me extra time and all sorts cos I just can't handle it...durrrrrrrrrrr..


Had the phobia from childhood myself...its seriously not funny if you have got it. Don't know where

it stems from to be honest....its not like I am scared of needles or that side of things.

This is the truth...the last time I got tooth ache to the point of not being able to stand it no longer

which was about 2 weeks of agony....before I would go to the dentist I knocked my own tooth out with a bottle

of Budweiser.....put the rim top of the bottle on the tooth and belted the bottom of the bottle with the

palm of my hand....took 3 attempts before I knocked it out.......ooooooh the relief.


----------



## 25434

raptordog said:


> Had the phobia from childhood myself...its seriously not funny if you have got it. Don't know where
> 
> it stems from to be honest....its not like I am scared of needles or that side of things.
> 
> This is the truth...the last time I got tooth ache to the point of not being able to stand it no longer
> 
> which was about 2 weeks of agony....before I would go to the dentist I knocked my own tooth out with a bottle
> 
> of Budweiser.....put the rim top of the bottle on the tooth and belted the bottom of the bottle with the
> 
> palm of my hand....took 3 attempts before I knocked it out.......ooooooh the relief.


Ohmigawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwd".............runs off to find a pewking smilie followed by a fainting smilie.....:laugh:

I'm too much if a wuss to do anything like that, although I do live in agony for days rather than go the dentist. Only pure pain leads me there, just to get more pain.....humph...:laugh: right, toddling off for more painkillers then some zzzzzzz before they wear off. Gunite Raptordog, sleep well.


----------



## ice62dog

Flubs said:


> Ohmigawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwd".............runs off to find a pewking smilie followed by a fainting smilie.....:laugh:
> 
> I'm too much if a wuss to do anything like that, although I do live in agony for days rather than go the dentist. Only pure pain leads me there, just to get more pain.....humph...:laugh: right, toddling off for more painkillers then some zzzzzzz before they wear off. Gunite Raptordog, sleep well.


Hope you get some rest and feel better in morning.


----------



## dt36

graham58 said:


> evening mature people,how are you all keeping.i,ve started a keto diet about 2 weeks ,so far dropped from 103 kilos to 96 ,but could kill for some thing sweet.its harder than i thought,any one tried a keto diet before.


There is a trick to get into ketosis fast with the manipulation of fast acting insulin if you're interested. I've used this method in the past when carb depleting and can wake the following morning and get the sticks to turn red.


----------



## ice62dog

Hi all, working nights so will be on/off when I can to make my night go by.

hope your feeling better @Flubs.


----------



## 25434

ice62dog said:


> Hi all, working nights so will be on/off when I can to make my night go by.
> 
> hope your feeling better @/][Redacted].


Thank you. The pain is receding today but I took painkillers this morning to deaden it. Swelling of my face is going down too ut I have a bruise around the upper jaw, lol. Went to train today and had a good session but I think all the excercise set off the most painful jaw throb I've ever had. I guess it was all the blood pumping round that did it. Ah well......gotta have a trauma now and again...hahaa....thanks again, very kind of you to mention me.


----------



## ice62dog

You should be ok in a few days, just all 'tender' at moment. At least you did a workout in that state, if it was one of us we spend a week off just for a bit of flu lol.

Hope you have a pain free night @Flubs and get some proper rest.


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> evening mature people,how are you all keeping.i,ve started a keto diet about 2 weeks ,so far dropped from 103 kilos to 96 ,but could kill for some thing sweet.its harder than i thought,any one tried a keto diet before.


I havnt but I feel ya pain with craving for sweet things...so I hope u get the wrath of Jaffa man a AKA raptordog talking about jaffas and showing u pictures of them! If he dosnt it's clearly a sexist thing.


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Ello peeps. Today I've mainly been feeling sorry for myself. I had a crown fitted but because ive got a small jaw the dentist had to drill the top tooth down, then started on the below it, which didn't have anything wrong with it. Sooooooo.........FOUR injections later, two teeth drilled to the rafters, me crying, dentist giving me a hug and a face that feels like I've done 20 rounds with Vetran, I'm dosed up with painkillers and lying in bed, I know again!!!...... :whistling: feeling poop. I've got proper proper dental phobia, fook....and I had to pay £450 for the pleasure too. Humph. This is not my best week for sure.


Lol..shouldn't lol but lol ...ohhhhh noooooooo..I hate teeth problems and the sting of the price for the damn pain just outrageous. Hope it's feeling better today but generally it's more tender day after sometimes...still at least it's done now and just no sweets!


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Lol..shouldn't lol but lol ...ohhhhh noooooooo..I hate teeth problems and the sting of the price for the damn pain just outrageous. Hope it's feeling better today but generally it's more tender day after sometimes...still at least it's done now and just no sweets!


:laugh: yeah, I heard the chipmunk face is all the rage at the mo.....cough...  . I don't eat sweets though, I'm more of a pie and a single malt girl.......could leave chocolate lying on the table for weeks but put a bag of kettles salted crisps there and I'd ram raid you for 'em! :laugh:


----------



## saxondale

Flubs said:


> Thank you. The pain is receding today but I took painkillers this morning to deaden it. Swelling of my face is going down too ut I have a bruise around the upper jaw, lol. Went to train today and had a good session but I think all the excercise set off the most painful jaw throb I've ever had. I guess it was all the blood pumping round that did it. Ah well......gotta have a trauma now and again...hahaa....thanks again, very kind of you to mention me.


They did something similar to the wife (worked on a tooth that didnt need it) shes barely paid for treatments since.


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> :laugh: yeah, I heard the chipmunk face is all the rage at the mo.....cough...  . I don't eat sweets though, I'm more of a pie and a single malt girl.......could leave chocolate lying on the table for weeks but put a bag of kettles salted crisps there and I'd ram raid you for 'em! :laugh:


Hmmm to sure what's worst crisp or chocolate...I never eat crisp but after I finished dieting I cam across these vegetable crisp and I wish I hadn't!!! They are sooooo nice ..sweet potatoes suede and parsnip ....have u tried them?


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm to sure what's worst crisp or chocolate...I never eat crisp but after I finished dieting I cam across these vegetable crisp and I wish I hadn't!!! They are sooooo nice ..sweet potatoes suede and parsnip ....have u tried them?


Yes, the tyrells ones? Beetroot crisps, sweet potato and parsnip....phwoooaaarrrrrrr.......and even worse, I make my own sweet potato crisps....and once I start I can't stop! I have to either abstain totally or go the whole hog, no middle ground.

I also make plantain chips, and they are very yummy but mahoooosive carb fill......hehee......


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Yes, the tyrells ones? Beetroot crisps, sweet potato and parsnip....phwoooaaarrrrrrr.......and even worse, I make my own sweet potato crisps....and once I start I can't stop! I have to either abstain totally or go the whole hog, no middle ground.
> 
> I also make plantain chips, and they are very yummy but mahoooosive carb fill......hehee......


Oh that damn carby issue lol

Edit: plantain chips sound good will try :thumbup1:


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> I havnt but I feel ya pain with craving for sweet things...so I hope u get the wrath of Jaffa man a AKA raptordog talking about jaffas and showing u pictures of them! If he dosnt it's clearly a sexist thing.


i think it might be a sexist thing,and i do like a bit of jaffa,but my mind is focused and with a little help from some t3 i,m going to get down to where i want,then i might have a little treat.in fact i might have a big treat .


----------



## graham58

dt36 said:


> There is a trick to get into ketosis fast with the manipulation of fast acting insulin if you're interested. I've used this method in the past when carb depleting and can wake the following morning and get the sticks to turn red.


yes i would be ,if you can pm me ,thanks


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> I havnt but I feel ya pain with craving for sweet things...so I hope u get the wrath of Jaffa man a AKA raptordog talking about jaffas and showing u pictures of them! If he dosnt it's clearly a sexist thing.


Hey...come on you know me....sexist never....tease a beautiful maiden in distress.... maybe.... :lol:

graham58...... get some jaffas down you lad....and add a t3 tab on top like a cherry lol.... :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> Hey...come on you know me....sexist never....tease a beautiful maiden in distress.... maybe.... :lol:
> 
> graham58...... get some jaffas down you lad....and add a t3 tab on top like a cherry lol.... :tongue:


Lol don't u dare sugar coat sexism in Jaffa and call it a tease.

Actually I had some yesterday they were called ' mis shaped jaffas' u know the dud lot that arnt allowed in the Jaffa box lol...felt weird putting one in mouth that wasn't round because I can't bite it I have to do the whole thing in one  these mis shaped types are not for me I feel cheated slightly with the roundness missing.


----------



## Greshie

Gaawwwdd are you lot still talking about Jaffa cakes? you'll be giving us oldies a bad name ... it should all be sex,drugs 'n Rock 'n Roll so the young'uns on this forum go green with envy about what they are missing out on 

Rock 'n Roll lifestyle for me was a nice lie in this morning, to be followed shortly by gym then perhaps a bit of gardening ...:laugh:


----------



## ice62dog

Morning all, wow just got up.....nights are a killer good thing today is last for next 3 weeks. :blink:

hope all are well....what you all up to today?

day off gym today so might recover a bit....

looking forward to the weekend, might go to my mates gym Stocky in Gainsborough and mabe start training there when im on days.


----------



## Greshie

ice62dog said:


> Morning all, wow just got up.....nights are a killer good thing today is last for next 3 weeks. :blink:
> 
> hope all are well....what you all up to today?
> 
> day off gym today so might recover a bit....
> 
> looking forward to the weekend, might go to my mates gym Stocky in Gainsborough and mabe start training there when im on days.


after workout ... coffee in the summerhouse then managed to stir myself enough to tidy the front garden and "wash" the car (ie sloosh some water over it and wave a sponge around :laugh: )


----------



## ice62dog

Greshie said:


> after workout ... coffee in the summerhouse then managed to stir myself enough to tidy the front garden and "wash" the car (ie sloosh some water over it and wave a sponge around :laugh: )


Sounds good, you actually have time to have a life mate lol


----------



## graham58

raptordog said:


> Hey...come on you know me....sexist never....tease a beautiful maiden in distress.... maybe.... :lol:
> 
> graham58...... get some jaffas down you lad....and add a t3 tab on top like a cherry lol.... :tongue:


better still ,3 jaffas,with t3,s on top.problem with me is 1 or three i cant stop there,i keep going untill the box has gone,same with pringles.


----------



## dt36

graham58 said:


> better still ,3 jaffas,with t3,s on top.problem with me is 1 or three i cant stop there,i keep going untill the box has gone,same with pringles.


And Jammie Dodgers...


----------



## dt36

Just got off Skype with my Betty and am flying home for 5 days next week. We have planned our favourite meals and foods that I miss and it looks like a box of Jaffas is on the shopping list. 

Been working like a Trojan in the gym and am losing the unwanted weight nicely, but I love my wife's cooking. Just have to hit my garage gym hard while I'm home to compensate for it... Maybe... :tongue:


----------



## 25434

I'm living the rock and roll lifestyle today by slobbing on the sofa with a hair pack on covered in foil, thereby doing a fantastic impression of a baked potato :laugh:

just to add to the vision of loveliness, I've added in a fab green face pack and I'm wearing.....wait for it boys, cover your eyes!!!!! a new pair of rose pink bed sox...oh yes!! rock chick or what?

I'm reading my new book, a crime drama, it's very good but lots of big words...hurrr hurrr......cough......

as for Jaffa cakes..:no: but...but....chocolate digestives? :drool: or malted milk biccies? hob knobs? chunky kit kats? phwoaaaarrrrrrrrrr.........and that my T'internet peeps is why I don't buy them, or even go down the aisle that sells them......snicker snicker....oh! snickers....mmmmmm.......


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Gaawwwdd are you lot still talking about Jaffa cakes? you'll be giving us oldies a bad name ... it should all be sex,drugs 'n Rock 'n Roll so the young'uns on this forum go green with envy about what they are missing out on
> 
> Rock 'n Roll lifestyle for me was a nice lie in this morning, to be followed shortly by gym then perhaps a bit of gardening ...:laugh:


Lol..hello Greshie

Yes we all know u are the green fingered tea swilling gym rocker..that's why we are all terrified of u :wub:


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> I'm living the rock and roll lifestyle today by slobbing on the sofa with a hair pack on covered in foil, thereby doing a fantastic impression of a baked potato :laugh:
> 
> just to add to the vision of loveliness, I've added in a fab green face pack and I'm wearing.....wait for it boys, cover your eyes!!!!! a new pair of rose pink bed sox...oh yes!! rock chick or what?
> 
> I'm reading my new book, a crime drama, it's very good but lots of big words...hurrr hurrr......cough......
> 
> as for Jaffa cakes..:no: but...but....chocolate digestives? :drool: or malted milk biccies? hob knobs? chunky kit kats? phwoaaaarrrrrrrrrr.........and that my T'internet peeps is why I don't buy them, or even go down the aisle that sells them......snicker snicker....oh! snickers....mmmmmm.......


Rock chicks do not wear pink flubs!!!! Well from what I remember of my mod days...those scary looking rocker girls never had no pinkness lol

Hope the hair came good!


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Rock chicks do not wear pink [Redacted]!!!! Well from what I remember of my mod days...those scary looking rocker girls never had no pinkness lol
> 
> Hope the hair came good!


But....but......
View attachment 161813
. Really? No pink? But.....but.....my feet look so DAMM hot in them right? :lol: :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> But....but......
> View attachment 161813
> . Really? No pink? But.....but.....my feet look so DAMM hot in them right? :lol: :whistling:


Lol so damn cosy but erm...not rock chick..more a GRARBIE cross between what Greshie and Barbie might wear


----------



## Rykard

Nice and toastie watching the flash for me


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Lol so damn cosy but erm...not rock chick..more a GRARBIE cross between what Greshie and Barbie might wear


:laugh: I know...as the song goes......."I am what I am and what I ammmmmmm needs no excusessssssss, I bang my own drum, sometimes the ace, sometimes the deuceeeeeeeeeeeesssssss" :laugh:

You will be pleased to know that a onesie has never graced the walls of my gaffe.....brownie points for that at least....hehe...

Isecretlyknowyouwannapairyouknowyoudooooooooo:whistling:


----------



## Greshie

graham58 said:


> better still ,3 jaffas,with t3,s on top.problem with me is 1 or three i cant stop there,i keep going untill the box has gone,same with pringles.





dt36 said:


> And Jammie Dodgers...


Go steady you two, sounds like you've overdosed on the biscuit tin!



Skye666 said:


> Lol..hello Greshie
> 
> Yes we all know u are the green fingered tea swilling gym rocker..that's why we are all terrified of u :wub:


Don't worry Skye, you're safe, it's not you that needs to be terrified of me  ...............



Skye666 said:


> Lol so damn cosy but erm...not rock chick..more a GRARBIE cross between what Greshie and Barbie might wear


............... hmmph! on the other hand .......................... :laugh:


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> :laugh: I know...as the song goes......."I am what I am and what I ammmmmmm needs no excusessssssss, I bang my own drum, sometimes the ace, sometimes the deuceeeeeeeeeeeesssssss" :laugh:
> 
> You will be pleased to know that a onesie has never graced the walls of my gaffe.....brownie points for that at least....hehe...
> 
> Isecretlyknowyouwannapairyouknowyoudooooooooo:whistling:


I'm pleased to hear no onsie pffft @them comfort blankets for the insecure...get a jumper is what I say!

And more than happy to hear u bang ur own drum ......u know what they say ...if U want a decent bang beat ur own drum...ok ok 'they' don't say it I do ...I beat my drum very loudly wakes the neighbours u know


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Go steady you two, sounds like you've overdosed on the biscuit tin!
> 
> Don't worry Skye, you're safe, it's not you that needs to be terrified of me  ...............
> 
> ............... hmmph! on the other hand .......................... :laugh:


Lol..I do.not take it back..I like feeling scared.


----------



## raptordog

Your all biscuit junkies :whistling: ...... get a grip and keep it under wraps  ......the younger generation of

the board will be coming on here..... reading this and throwing away their pro-hormones and

going full out McVitie's..... :lol:


----------



## ice62dog

Still up at this hour, need to get out of night mode:wacko:

need to get up early in mornin....if I can got 3 weeks of days now..

hope all are well...

Antonio


----------



## 25434

ice62dog said:


> Still up at this hour, need to get out of night mode:wacko:
> 
> need to get up early in mornin....if I can got 3 weeks of days now..
> 
> hope all are well...
> 
> Antonio


when I did night shifts it took me a couple of days to right myself. Often found to be making tea and coffee in the same cup, hehe....enjoy your days.

I made coconut cupcakes yesterday. I'm icing them today and then......then.......trying not to eat them? Pft.......I'm giving them to someone actually but they aren't coming for them until tea time so who knows how many will be left by then...cackle cackle....:laugh:


----------



## ice62dog

Flubs said:


> when I did night shifts it took me a couple of days to right myself. Often found to be making tea and coffee in the same cup, hehe....enjoy your days.
> 
> I made coconut cupcakes yesterday. I'm icing them today and then......then.......trying not to eat them? Pft.......I'm giving them to someone actually but they aren't coming for them until tea time so who knows how many will be left by then...cackle cackle....:laugh:


Wow, just been woke up...shopping diuties!!!!

Got to take wife an daughter shoppin from 8am

When did I get involved in this? Who put my name down?

Dohhh!! Cupcakes...I think you will have one or two before they have to leave lol.

Have a great day....


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Hi ice62dog, nice to see a new face in here, the more oldies the better, worked some sh1te shifts in the past, the worse ones were 6-2 10-6 2-10 in that order, for some reason they went backwards, changing every week, they fcuked you right up, my training suffered a lot while I worked there, nodded off in the gym a few times, hope we all have a great day, I'm expecting my 4th grandchild today, fingers crossed


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> when I did night shifts it took me a couple of days to right myself. Often found to be making tea and coffee in the same cup, hehe....enjoy your days.
> 
> I made coconut cupcakes yesterday. I'm icing them today and then......then.......trying not to eat them? Pft.......I'm giving them to someone actually but they aren't coming for them until tea time so who knows how many will be left by then...cackle cackle....:laugh:


Coconut cupcakes ? :w00t: @Flubs has gone onto the hard stuff alright, think we need to do a raid on her gaff ... and ermmm "confiscate" them


----------



## ice62dog

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Hi ice62dog, nice to see a new face in here, the more oldies the better, worked some sh1te shifts in the past, the worse ones were 6-2 10-6 2-10 in that order, for some reason they went backwards, changing every week, they fcuked you right up, my training suffered a lot while I worked there, nodded off in the gym a few times, hope we all have a great day, I'm expecting my 4th grandchild today, fingers crossed


Hi Ken, yea my shifts are from 15;45 to 02;30 = 10hrs x 4 days a week, and it is a weierd shift pattern mate. days are not too bad 05:45 to 16:15 x 4 days a week.

and il be here when i can, got grandson here on a saturday 14months and two more on the way.....

All the best to you and the family for the babay mate..family is the most important thing you can have in life.


----------



## andyhuggins

Hi @ice62dog nice to see another "oldie" around.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Old fart alert, just woke up after a heavy session of (6 bottles) not pints of lager, that's less than 3 pints, old age just keeps on taking the p1ss, how could I go out for a night out, I would be snoring my head off by 9 o'clock lol, the party animal is long since dead, now where's my pipe and slippers


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope they are tartan slippers mate :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> Hope they are tartan slippers mate :lol:


Nothing so fancy mate, more like beige, apparently I fell fell asleep at 8.45pm according to the wife, I watched the ****nal v Man United match, then nodded off, I'm slghtly p1ssed off with myself, my son had the same amount as me, and he just carried on as if he had lemonade lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Nothing so fancy mate, more like beige, apparently I fell fell asleep at 8.45pm according to the wife, I watched the ****nal v Man United match, then nodded off, I'm slghtly p1ssed off with myself, my son had the same amount as me, and he just carried on as if he had lemonade lol


How old is he mate?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

He is 20 years old next month, I am lay in bed on my wife's I pad, he is in his room blasting the fcuk out of some one on his x box lol


----------



## andyhuggins

I bet when you were 20 you could drink that amount and not give a fcuk?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> I bet when you were 20 you could drink that amount and not give a fcuk?


That is very true, age does get you in the end, I out weigh him by 6 stone, he could not move the weights I lift, but he can run all day for fun, and stay up all night, then get up for work at 6 the next day


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> That is very true, age does get you in the end, I out weigh him by 6 stone, he could not move the weights I lift, but he can run all day for fun, and stay up all night, then get up for work at 6 the next day


AHH the good old days mate :thumbup1:


----------



## ice62dog

andyhuggins said:


> Hi @ice62dog nice to see another "oldie" around.


Hi mate...we got to stick together if we want to make it in the jungle.....in sayin that we can still show how a good session is done in the gym........

after a nap of course :lol:


----------



## ice62dog

Ken Hutchinson said:


> That is very true, age does get you in the end, I out weigh him by 6 stone, he could not move the weights I lift, but he can run all day for fun, and stay up all night, then get up for work at 6 the next day


I remember those days mate.....my youngest is 19, never here, always out with mates (it's always someones birthday!!!)....but never missed a day at work and always praised


----------



## andyhuggins

ice62dog said:


> Hi mate...we got to stick together if we want to make it in the jungle.....in sayin that we can still show how a good session is done in the gym........
> 
> after a nap of course :lol:


Got to love a nap LOL


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Coconut cupcakes ? :w00t: @[Redacted] has gone onto the hard stuff alright, think we need to do a raid on her gaff ... and ermmm "confiscate" them


Well Gershwinium.....I managed to eat only one...and that was a tester to make sure it was cooked properly:whistling: straight after that I put the remains 32.....yes, 32..... Haha....into a box, covered that with grease proof paper, then foil, then into a bag which I sellotape do down! Drastic measures to stop myself from scoffing a few more, :laugh: they were successfully delivered but it was a bit of a struggle not to snaffle another 1 or 4......


----------



## Greshie

Ken Hutchinson said:


> That is very true, age does get you in the end, I out weigh him by 6 stone, he could not move the weights I lift,* but he can run all day for fun, and stay up all night, then get up for work at 6 the next day*


Those were the days eh? !!


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Well Gershwinium.....I managed to eat only one...and that was a tester to make sure it was cooked properly:whistling: straight after that I put the remains 32.....yes, 32..... Haha....into a box, covered that with grease proof paper, then foil, then into a bag which I sellotape do down! Drastic measures to stop myself from scoffing a few more, :laugh: they were successfully delivered but it was a bit of a struggle not to snaffle another 1 or 4......


OMG a major supplier ... did you trade via the Silkroad before it was closed down ?? :laugh: :whistling:


----------



## ice62dog

Well...cold in morning now, need to scrape ice of car now.

It's busy but great to be on days. @Flubs Hows the cupcake trade doing? Can I put an order in lol?


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> OMG a major supplier ... did you trade via the Silkroad before it was closed down ?? :laugh: :whistling:


Ha ha Gershwinium....my trouble is I love baking/cooking things but no one to eat them including myself as I'm trying to doff the chunky monkey look...lol..so I enjoy making them, the enjoy giving them away.....win win situation....:laugh:



ice62dog said:


> Well...cold in morning now, need to scrape ice of car now.
> 
> It's busy but great to be on days. @[Redacted] Hows the cupcake trade doing? Can I put an order in lol?


 haha.......


----------



## ice62dog

Flubs27182 said:


> Ha ha Gershwine...my trouble is I love baking/cooking things but no one to eat them including myself as I'm trying to doff the chunky monkey look...lol..so I enjoy making them, the enjoy giving them away.....win win situation....:laugh:
> 
> haha.......



















Do a bit of baking myself, on a saturday It's pizza night at mine, my kids come round and have to make em all tea lol.....

I stick to my rice and chicken.....i find that if i cook it don't bother me if i don't eat it, mabe cos i know i can make it anytime?

Anyway hope everyone is ok..


----------



## Skye666

Evening all

No one in here for 2 days...c'mon u old farts WAKE UPPPPPPPPPP :bounce:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening all
> 
> No one in here for 2 days...c'mon u old farts WAKE UPPPPPPPPPP :bounce:


Evening @Skye666 Nice avi as ever lady :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Skye666 Nice avi as ever lady :thumbup1:


Hi andy..and ta very much

Where is everyone?? Lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hi andy..and ta very much
> 
> Where is everyone?? Lol


My pleasure it was well earned imo.

maybe they have a deal on Horlicks and they have all gone to stock up LOL.

Anyway what you up too?


----------



## harrison180

Hola all how are we doing?


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey @harrison180 I am doing fine tbh mate. Hope you are good?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @harrison180 I am doing fine tbh mate. Hope you are good?


I'm doing Good mate. Been doing mostly bodyweight exercises at home now cuz the gym is impossible to get to when works busy. I even do pull ups off the back of my van while I'm waiting for people lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I'm doing Good mate. Been doing mostly bodyweight exercises at home now cuz the gym is impossible to get to when works busy. I even do pull ups off the back of my van while I'm waiting for people lol.


Bodyweight exercises are very much underrated imo. Love the way you have improvised your van and pull ups :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Bodyweight exercises are very much underrated imo. Love the way you have improvised your van and pull ups :thumb:


How u getting on mate? Any comps coming up for you or don't you bother with it anymore?


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Hi andy..and ta very much
> 
> Where is everyone?? Lol


Nice shoes... :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> My pleasure it was well earned imo.
> 
> maybe they have a deal on Horlicks and they have all gone to stock up LOL.
> 
> Anyway what you up too?


Ewww nor licks is vile.

Not much been scouring the net for shoes for next comp, bikinis etc trying to be more organised! She says as she has done sod all for Xmas so far lol

What u up to?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> How u getting on mate? Any comps coming up for you or don't you bother with it anymore?


training wise it has been a treading water type of year tbh.

funny you should mention a comp as I was talking to the wife today and was thinking of doing a comp in 2015. Would be good to start 2015 off with a focused goal.


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> Nice shoes... :whistling:


What shoes ?????........ah right...just noticed them..... for some strange reason they didn't catch my eye at first...... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Nice shoes... :whistling:


Yes my little bargains...and thanks..but they won't fit u love


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Ewww nor licks is vile.
> 
> Not much been scouring the net for shoes for next comp, bikinis etc trying to be more organised! She says as she has done sod all for Xmas so far lol
> 
> What u up to?


Just been talking to @harrison180 about that.


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> What shoes ?????........ah right...just noticed them..... for some strange reason they didn't catch my eye at first...... :lol:


Lol yes u were trying to see what the number is right?

How's u Jaffa


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> training wise it has been a treading water type of year tbh.
> 
> funny you should mention a comp as I was talking to the wife today and was thinking of doing a comp in 2015. Would be good to start 2015 off with a focused goal.


 @Skye666


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Just been talking to @harrison180 about that.


Which bit...trying to find a bikini?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666


Arrrr right...got any particular in mind?

Edit: comps I mean


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> training wise it has been a treading water type of year tbh.
> 
> funny you should mention a comp as I was talking to the wife today and was thinking of doing a comp in 2015. Would be good to start 2015 off with a focused goal.


Go for it mate. Would you have to put much work in to get there?


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Lol yes u were trying to see what the number is right?
> 
> How's u Jaffa


I'm fine thank you my sweet cake.....


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Which bit...trying to find a bikini?


Now me in a bikini would really shut this thread down LOL


----------



## dt36

Had a few days off training since Sunday as I flew back to the UK for a family visit and trip to Bristol for a job interview.

Been eating some good old home cooking with the family, so need to hit a full body session up the local gym tomorrow. Was planning on training in my garage, but don't want to shift the old car out into the rain as I generally try and keep it dry and out of the rain.


----------



## raptordog

And hows the rest of the youngsters here tonight.....


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Which bit...trying to find a bikini?


Haha yeah he wants the sparkly pink thong one but I want it and we both can't wear it cuz we will look abit daft then on the beach won't we


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Arrrr right...got any particular in mind?
> 
> Edit: comps I mean


Yeah a mid year comp june /july tbh.



harrison180 said:


> Go for it mate. Would you have to put much work in to get there?


Yes I would have to put the work in mate for sure 20 weeks should get me there abouts.


----------



## andyhuggins

Good to see some fellow oldies about tonight


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Had a few days off training since Sunday as I flew back to the UK for a family visit and trip to Bristol for a job interview.
> 
> Been eating some good old home cooking with the family, so need to hit a full body session up the local gym tomorrow. Was planning on training in my garage, but don't want to shift the old car out into the rain as I generally try and keep it dry and out of the rain.


Don't be spoiling urself on the home cooked food dt could be leathal


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah a mid year comp june /july tbh.
> 
> Yes I would have to put the work in mate for sure 20 weeks should get me there abouts.


Slam the calories in while hitting the heavy compounds for now. Start early prep around Feb and you'll be good to go, Mate. Would also be an interesting log to follow...


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Slam the calories in while hitting the heavy compounds for now. Start early prep around Feb and you'll be good to go, Mate. Would also be an interesting log to follow...


Thanks for that @dt36 much appreciated


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Don't be spoiling urself on the home cooked food dt could be leathal


Can't get enough of it, but it's only for a week. Tonight was swede and mash, home made sausages, peas and gravy. Finished off with some Welsh cakes straight off the bakestone. 

Back to chicken and rice next week.


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Can't get enough of it, but it's only for a week. Tonight was swede and mash, home made sausages, peas and gravy. Finished off with some Welsh cakes straight off the bakestone.
> 
> Back to chicken and rice next week.


Omg I love welsh cakes ...she sounds like a good cook


----------



## andyhuggins

Homemade sausages nom nom nom.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Omg I love welsh cakes ...she sounds like a good cook


Too good if I'm honest. I've actually dropped just over 2 stone since working away from home. Her Mam was a School cook all her Working life and taught her loads. Then my parents owned a Hotel and we always went there for years on the weekends when the kids were little, so she would always help my Mam in the kitchen to help out. Between both Mothers she has picked up loads.


----------



## raptordog

Think I am missing out on something me.....welsh cakes/ sausages/ mash peas and gravy.... :wub:

Just had 500g best sliced beef and 300g of cottage cheese....and just the one jaffa for desert lol.....:laugh:


----------



## graham58

[quote=Skye666;

hi skye just saw your new avi.you started with legs then was working your way up.now back to square one,keeping us all in suspense,you bad girl.


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> Can't get enough of it, but it's only for a week. Tonight was swede and mash, home made sausages, peas and gravy. Finished off with some Welsh cakes straight off the bakestone.
> 
> Back to chicken and rice next week.


Nom nom


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> Skye666;
> hi skye just saw your new avi.you started with legs then was working your way up.now back to square one said:
> 
> 
> 
> Il give u face for the whole of dec how's that lol
Click to expand...


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening guys. Its the weekend at last  anyone up to anything interesting?


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Evening guys. Its the weekend at last  anyone up to anything interesting?


Hopefully getting 2 tickets for Wales v South Africa. Still waiting on the call, but my Brother and Uncle are trying to drag me to the Swansea game, the pair of ba3tards  . They know full well I have always followed Cardiff since being a kid.


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> i dont think i can contain myself,roll on monday


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> Lol...graham getting faced raaaa


----------



## harrison180

Hi all how are we? Much planned for a Friday night?


----------



## 25434

harrison180 said:


> Hi all how are we? Much planned for a Friday night?


Ummm....don't you mean Saturday? I'm off to a birthday bash in about an hour. Just having a glass of something nice whilst I attempt to put some slap in so I don't scare the natives, hehe.........

Have a good Saturday evening all hate re your plans are...


----------



## harrison180

Flubs said:


> Ummm....don't you mean Saturday? I'm off to a birthday bash in about an hour. Just having a glass of something nice whilst I attempt to put some slap in so I don't scare the natives, hehe.........
> 
> Have a good Saturday evening all hate re your plans are...


Don't worry I won't hurt u haha. Yesterday I kept thinking it was Saturday and tonight I keep thinking it's Friday.

What u drinking?


----------



## andyhuggins

More to the point @harrison180 What are you drinking? :lol:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Don't worry I won't hurt u haha. Yesterday I kept thinking it was Saturday and tonight I keep thinking it's Friday.
> 
> What u drinking?


I reckon she drinks slush puppy...with vodka 

Evening how's ur Sunday going?


----------



## graham58

[quote=Skye666;

Evening how's ur Sunday going?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> More to the point @harrison180 What are you drinking? :lol:


Just having some whiskey in my tea tonight mate. Keeps the cold and flu away


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I reckon she drinks slush puppy...with vodka
> 
> Evening how's ur Sunday going?


Going good thanks how's your Tuesday


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Just having some whiskey in my tea tonight mate. Keeps the cold and flu away


Purely medicinal of course mate :whistling:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Purely medicinal of course mate :whistling:


Oh yeah mate. Like my 11 southern comforts I had with my uncle last Saturday lol Purley to keep the germs at bay haha.

How are you doing mate? How come u wasn't impressed with the iceland exotic meat box?


----------



## andyhuggins

I am doing just fine thanks mate. The Iceland box was a bit disappointing to be honest mate. Maybe it was because I was judging it against the same exotic meats I get from a local butcher. How are you bearing up mate?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I am doing just fine thanks mate. The Iceland box was a bit disappointing to be honest mate. Maybe it was because I was judging it against the same exotic meats I get from a local butcher. How are you bearing up mate?


Butchers by me don't sell that sort of stuff. I would guess that it would be better fresh. I'm yet to try anything out the box yet but I have nothing to compare it to.

I'm doing ok ta mate. Working hard to pay off debts while also trying to have some kind of life aswell lol. I fvcking hate owing money


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Butchers by me don't sell that sort of stuff. I would guess that it would be better fresh. I'm yet to try anything out the box yet but I have nothing to compare it to.
> 
> I'm doing ok ta mate. Working hard to pay off debts while also trying to have some kind of life aswell lol. I fvcking hate owing money


Let me know what you think of the different tastes mate. Yeah I have been there mate and it sucks for sure. Easy to run up debts but bloody hard to pay then off.


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> not as good as my monday is going to be


Hahaha oh graham ur too sharp u know


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Going good thanks how's your Tuesday


Tuesdays going to be great and by Wednesday il be looking forward to thursday


----------



## gearchange

Roll on friday so I can enjoy saturday Wait....


----------



## andyhuggins

FCUK me I seem to have lost a week :lol:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Let me know what you think of the different tastes mate. Yeah I have been there mate and it sucks for sure. Easy to run up debts but bloody hard to pay then off.


Yeah will do mate. I can't wait to be debt free. I just never have had luck money wise. If I save up 1k then something will break and cost me 1500. One day my luck has to change lol


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Yeah will do mate. I can't wait to be debt free. I just never have had luck money wise. If I save up 1k then something will break and cost me 1500. One day my luck has to change lol


I hope it changes soon mate.


----------



## 25434

harrison180 said:


> Don't worry I won't hurt u haha. Yesterday I kept thinking it was Saturday and tonight I keep thinking it's Friday.
> 
> What u drinking?


I was drinking a glass of single malt over ice. I've now progressed onto Chablis and will soon be toasting the birthday boy with champagne. Tomorrow I will mainly be hanging over the toilet rim.......probably....:laugh: gotta go.....the dance floor calls....


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Hahaha oh graham ur too sharp u know


why skye thank you,i,ll take that as a complement coming from the master herself. :lol:


----------



## graham58

off to the gym now for a little sunday morning cardio,then i might have a pint on the way home lol.


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> off to the gym now for a little sunday morning cardio,then i might have a pint on the way home lol.


Jeez this is unheard of someone up early on Sunday in the 45 thread... And going to the gym!


----------



## graham58

up every morning at 7.00 even the weekends,must be my body clock.


----------



## harrison180

Happy Sunday everyone 

I'm down the cafe having a large fry up then going shopping to get something for the mrs and mine dinner.


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Jeez this is unheard of someone up early on Sunday in the 45 thread... And going to the gym!





graham58 said:


> up every morning at 7.00 even the weekends,must be my body clock.


7am is a positively indecent time to be up on a Sunday :laugh:


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> up every morning at 7.00 even the weekends,must be my body clock.


Yh same..well usually 6.30 for me but since it's now freezing it takes me 20 min to actually want to move lol


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> 7am is a positively indecent time to be up on a Sunday :laugh:


But Gershwin? I go to the gym every Sunday morning @ around 8. Best time to train for me. Nice and quiet, get a cracking leg session out of the way and drive home feeling smug and ready for the day....and Sunday dinner.....yum....today though....I managed the gym at about 2 ish due to a slight booze haze.....only a small one though.....


----------



## 25434

I just made spiced figs....and will be eating them very shortly with Greek yoghurt and a dash of maple syrup...phwoooaaaarrrrrrrr.......Sunday treat....

View attachment 162251


----------



## harrison180

Flubs said:


> I just made spiced figs....and will be eating them very shortly with Greek yoghurt and a dash of maple syrup...phwoooaaaarrrrrrrr.......Sunday treat....
> 
> View attachment 162251


Saw the pic before your words lol. Had to zoom in quick to check I thought u was showing us u was ill haha


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Saw the pic before your words lol. Had to zoom in quick to check I thought u was showing us u was ill haha


what did you think you was looking at,no dont tell us please


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> what did you think you was looking at,no dont tell us please


I'm sure you have had the 2 bob bits in your life mate haha. Why it would be in a bowl I dunno lol


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> I'm sure you have had the 2 bob bits in your life mate haha. Why it would be in a bowl I dunno lol


mind you ,after all those figs i think flubs might have the 2 bob bits.only a small portion flubs.


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> mind you ,after all those figs i think flubs might have the 2 bob bits.only a small portion flubs.


Haha very true mate. I can't stand figs. I remember my mom making me drink a carton once when I hadn't sh1t for over a week lol. Evil tasting stuff. The worse thing ever tho if u have not had it don't try it is blackcurrant dioralyte man I had one sip of that and was boffing for ages. Even sometimes I can smell something that reminds me of it and I feel sick.

But I do love those fig roll biscuit things tho


----------



## 25434

graham58 said:


> mind you ,after all those figs i think [Redacted] might have the 2 bob bits.only a small portion [Redacted].


Haha....I did only have three with the yoghurt....the others are for during the week. I got a tray if the. At a cheap price and couldn't resist. I marinated them in spices and a fresh oranges and stuff.....yum yum....

First time I ever made them I ate about 8 in one go and of boyeeeeeeeeeeeee! I did t half have the runs....took a loooooonnnnnnngggg while before I made em again..:laugh::laugh:


----------



## ice62dog

Hi all, been busy and not too well, but how is everyone? Love this time of year, time to train hard cos the gym is empty, no distractions.


----------



## Skye666

ice62dog said:


> Hi all, been busy and not too well, but how is everyone? Love this time of year, time to train hard cos the gym is empty, no distractions.


Hi ice ...all good at ..not too well? Hope it's not man flu if so I'm harsh..man up! 

I hate this time of year but making the most...way too cold


----------



## ice62dog

Skye666 said:


> Hi ice ...all good at ..not too well? Hope it's not man flu if so I'm harsh..man up!
> 
> I hate this time of year but making the most...way too cold


Hi, Im not one to moan, face swollen look like godfather lol. But still going to work, got dentist Friday. Flu don't bother me..

Apart the cold, whats new? And like your shoes...and whats in em lol.


----------



## Skye666

ice62dog said:


> Hi, Im not one to moan, face swollen look like godfather lol. But still going to work, got dentist Friday. Flu don't bother me..
> 
> Apart the cold, whats new? And like your shoes...and whats in em lol.


Oh why is it swollen?

And thanks I think lol


----------



## ice62dog

Skye666 said:


> Oh why is it swollen?
> 
> And thanks I think lol


Yea, think I need to depart with another tooth lol, in a lot of pain but medication keepin me high :stuart:

And yes it was a compliment

Want to go to a few competitions next year, never know might be cheering some of you guys without knowing. Are you training for next year?


----------



## Skye666

ice62dog said:


> Yea, think I need to depart with another tooth lol, in a lot of pain but medication keepin me high :stuart:
> 
> And yes it was a compliment
> 
> Want to go to a few competitions next year, never know might be cheering some of you guys without knowing. Are you training for next year?


Oh that's the worst kind of pain too, keep taking the pain killers lol

Not training for next year specifically for next year yet ..I mean I'm training but just maintaining il be bk on it in jan. Yes it's a good experience even to just got to watch I think, u never know u might want to compete at some stage...never say never


----------



## ice62dog

Skye666 said:


> Oh that's the worst kind of pain too, keep taking the pain killers lol
> 
> Not training for next year specifically for next year yet ..I mean I'm training but just maintaining il be bk on it in jan. Yes it's a good experience even to just got to watch I think, u never know u might want to compete at some stage...never say never


Oh yes...medication keepin me happy...

na, I'll never be in shape to go on a stage, have my other passions too....4x4 off roading etc...mabe start a bit of airbrush artwork too

beento a couple of shows....my mate made the nationals, think he's going for it again next year, mabe see if he will let me train with him for a bit just to get back on track.


----------



## ice62dog

Well...time to try get some kip....up at 4am, have a good night....


----------



## Itsjayman02

ice62dog said:


> Hi all, been busy and not too well, but how is everyone? Love this time of year, time to train hard cos the gym is empty, no distractions.


Make the most of it......you will get the jan rush of newbs!!


----------



## ice62dog

Itsjayman02 said:


> Make the most of it......you will get the jan rush of newbs!!


I did last year mate, have two weeks off at xmas so can get my head down and get on with it first thing in morning.


----------



## ice62dog

Hi all, start of the weekend for me....dentist tomorrow.....finally

got family coming over from abroad Sunday, so down to Gatwick. What are you guys...and girls up to this weekend?


----------



## 25434

ice62dog said:


> Hi all, start of the weekend for me....dentist tomorrow.....finally
> 
> got family coming over from abroad Sunday, so down to Gatwick. What are you guys...and girls up to this weekend?


Hey there, snap! I've got dentist tomorrow for a crown fitted the other week which has gone wrong, but as far as im aware, hamster cheeks are all the rage! pft....and I've got distant family flying in from Greece and spain to be picked up at Gatwick...EEEEEK! we may pass like ships in the night, hahaha....i'll be the one surrounded by about 300 people all talking at the top of their voices in various languages and twenty thousand suitcases...flol!..have a good weekend.


----------



## ice62dog

Flubs said:


> Hey there, snap! I've got dentist tomorrow for a crown fitted the other week which has gone wrong, but as far as im aware, hamster cheeks are all the rage! pft....and I've got distant family flying in from Greece and spain to be picked up at Gatwick...EEEEEK! we may pass like ships in the night, hahaha....i'll be the one surrounded by about 300 people all talking at the top of their voices in various languages and twenty thousand suitcases...flol!..have a good weekend.


You have a good weekend too. Think I need to go south terminal 5pm from Milan.

Ok, so big crowd that will be you in middle lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening folks. OMG its bloody cold out. Specially for a soft southerner LOL.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening folks. OMG its bloody cold out. Specially for a soft southerner LOL.


Evening andy....not comfortable for me the northerner used to living in the south..I hate the damn cold not like I have enough meat on the bone either mehhhh

How's things with u?? I felt Christmassy today when I was food shopping but didn't go for the mince pies went for a bottle of yummy bailies mmmm going to have a glass for one later. And get this...after 7 month of having the little it's my first night out tomoz evening :bounce: anddddd she's staying out for the night yayyyy Xmas came early! So I will be looking forward to the weekend...much!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening andy....not comfortable for me the northerner used to living in the south..I hate the damn cold not like I have enough meat on the bone either mehhhh
> 
> How's things with u?? I felt Christmassy today when I was food shopping but didn't go for the mince pies went for a bottle of yummy bailies mmmm going to have a glass for one later. And get this...after 7 month of having the little it's my first night out tomoz evening :bounce: anddddd she's staying out for the night yayyyy Xmas came early! So I will be looking forward to the weekend...much!


A well deserved nite out Then @Skye666 :beer: Hope the little one and you are well? Things are fine with me tbh, going to cruise training wise into xmas and the new year and then going to try and get my **** together and nail it in 2015.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> A well deserved nite out Then @Skye666 :beer: Hope the little one and you are well? Things are fine with me tbh, going to cruise training wise into xmas and the new year and then going to try and get my **** together and nail it in 2015.


Yes all good thanks.

Sounds like a plan andy, u thinking of competing ?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yes all good thanks.
> 
> Sounds like a plan andy, u thinking of competing ?


That's good then @Skye666 

Tbh yes I am. This year has been a non-year if you know what I mean? I just need to put everything into perspective and crack on. So I will never say never


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> That's good then @Skye666
> 
> Tbh yes I am. This year has been a non-year if you know what I mean? I just need to put everything into perspective and crack on. So I will never say never


Brilliant!! Well I start my diet in jan so if ur on it too il pester u for food and training tips :tongue:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Brilliant!! Well I start my diet in jan so if ur on it too il pester u for food and training tips :tongue:


Well you know what @Skye666 that is just the kick up the ass I need. You have got me seriously thinking know. We could bounce off of each other


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Well you know what @Skye666 that is just the kick up the ass I need. You have got me seriously thinking know. We could bounce off of each other


Lol bounce :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: do it do it do it.....see iv drank the creamy stuff now


----------



## raptordog

A good old Baileys with ice..... be my top tipple over the festive season... :thumb:










.......a few tumbler of the old Irish cream then a few jaffa's ....what more could you wish for......


----------



## Skye666

raptordog said:


> A good old Baileys with ice..... be my top tipple over the festive season... :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .......a few tumbler of the old Irish cream then a few jaffa's ....what more could you wish for......


Lol erm could wish for someone to pour it for me and feed me the Jaffas :tongue:


----------



## Rykard

Skye666 said:


> Lol erm could wish for someone to pour it for me and feed me the Jaffas :tongue:


for breakfast??? mg:


----------



## Skye666

Rykard said:


> for breakfast??? mg:


No not that early ..I know I can be a little wayward but it hasn't come to alcohol in the morning...YET


----------



## Rykard

Skye666 said:


> No not that early ..I know I can be a little wayward but it hasn't come to alcohol in the morning...YET


some days with the way work goes, I could quite happily start about 09:30 am


----------



## Skye666

Rykard said:


> some days with the way work goes, I could quite happily start about 09:30 am


Oh dear there's a problem here..~puts the white coat on~ hop on the couch rykard :lol:

Edit: oh before saxonfail starts telling me Im talking too dirty for a lady ...I meant it in the most humorous sense I must add I don't really want rykard on my couch and I don't have a white coat..HONEST.


----------



## gearchange

I don't spend enough time in here,I am missing what's going on.


----------



## Rykard

Skye666 said:


> Oh dear there's a problem here..~puts the white coat on~ hop on the couch rykard :lol:
> 
> Edit: oh before saxonfail starts telling me Im talking too dirty for a lady ...I meant it in the most humorous sense I must add I don't really want rykard on my couch and I don't have a white coat..HONEST.


Lol can you talk too dirty? I'm fine, not too good with couches though , bit too wide and heavy.


----------



## raptordog

Skye666 said:


> Lol erm could wish for someone to pour it for me and feed me the Jaffas :tongue:


Ok then we will meet half way..... I will dish out the jaffa's...... if you do the pouring....and you got a deal.... :thumb:


----------



## 25434

Oh lawwwwd.....I'm taking five from the United nations that has descended on me today. Hehee...so far in my tiny gaffe I've got 2 Greek Egyptians, 1 Italian, 2 phillipinos, a pole, 2 spaniards, 4 South Americans and 2 Danes!!..I made risotto and fresh baked salmon and orange polenta cake for dessert or chocolate torte. My wine stash is rapidly disappearing and the coffe pot has been on the go constantly, but everyone's happy and chatting at the top of their voices so cant complain. It's sooooooooo fecking noisy!!!!! :laugh:

Tomorrow morning ut will be like the Marie celesta and I may be lying in the sofa like a whale by 6 staring vacantly at Atlantis and strictly with a mahoooosive cuppa........aaaahhhhhhhhh......

Happy weekend peeps.....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Oh lawwwwd.....I'm taking five from the United nations that has descended on me today. Hehee...so far in my tiny gaffe I've got 2 Greek Egyptians, 1 Italian, 2 phillipinos, a pole, 2 spaniards, 4 South Americans and 2 Danes!!..I made risotto and fresh baked salmon and orange polenta cake for dessert or chocolate torte. My wine stash is rapidly disappearing and the coffe pot has been on the go constantly, but everyone's happy and chatting at the top of their voices so cant complain. It's sooooooooo fecking noisy!!!!! :laugh:
> 
> Tomorrow morning ut will be like the Marie celesta and I may be lying in the sofa like a whale by 6 staring vacantly at Atlantis and strictly with a mahoooosive cuppa........aaaahhhhhhhhh......
> 
> Happy weekend peeps.....


No partridge in a pear tree lol . Have a great weekend


----------



## 25434

Rykard said:


> No partridge in a pear tree lol . Have a great weekend


You too capn, beeeg hugs dude...x


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all. Its the weekend :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all. Its the weekend :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


maybe for you but I'm working tomorrow ... however I have had yesterdays and today off


----------



## andyhuggins

Sorry @Greshie Any other takers?


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry @Greshie Any other takers?


I'm off to the Dragon Mart this morning for some electronic gadgets and a couple of G-Shock watches. At £10 a pop, they're brilliant for work and don't care if they get damaged. Best replicas I've ever seen :thumb:

Scoot back home after that for some food and gym, then I'm going down to watch some rugby at the Dubai Sevens tournament.


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> Oh dear there's a problem here..~puts the white coat on~ hop on the couch rykard :lol:
> 
> Edit: oh before saxonfail starts telling me Im talking too dirty for a lady ...I meant it in the most humorous sense I must add I don't really want rykard on my couch and I don't have a white coat..HONEST.


your like an embarrasing p`ssed aunt at christmas - I assume the HRT has kicked in?


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> your like an embarrasing p`ssed aunt at christmas - I assume the HRT has kicked in?


Oh really well as an embarasing aunt wouldnt care a f?(& go suck ur own willy..oh u cant reach? Giggle...cheers and merry xmas:beer:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Skye666 said:


> Oh really well as an embarasing aunt wouldnt care a f?(& go suck ur own willy..oh u cant reach? Giggle...cheers and merry xmas:beer:


How would you know he can't reach lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Talking about aunts, one of mine had great big knockers, and she would always grab hold of me for a cuddle, I used to love it


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Forgot to mention I became a granddad for the 4th time last week, a lovely little girl named Holly


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Forgot to mention I became a granddad for the 4th time last week, a lovely little girl named Holly


Congrats @Ken Hutchinson :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> Congrats @Ken Hutchinson :thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> How would you know he can't reach lol


Same as I know what walking on the moon looks like but iv never been there. mg:


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Talking about aunts, one of mine had great big knockers, and she would always grab hold of me for a cuddle, I used to love it


lol I thought I were going to say..and it made u cringe...but no


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Forgot to mention I became a granddad for the 4th time last week, a lovely little girl named Holly


Congrats grandad ! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Skye666 said:


> Congrats grandad ! :thumbup1:


Cheers Skye


----------



## dt36

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Forgot to mention I became a granddad for the 4th time last week, a lovely little girl named Holly


Well done, Granch. :thumb: Enjoy...

Can't wait for my two to give us some grandchildren. A house is too quiet without children playing in it.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

dt36 said:


> Well done, Granch. :thumb: Enjoy...
> 
> Can't wait for my two to give us some grandchildren. A house is too quiet without children playing in it.


Cheers Dt36, you will be surprised how quickly they can turn your house up side down, paint, felt tipped pens, crayons everywhere but on the paper lol, we have a giant toy box in the lounge, stuffed toys everywhere, it's great, the house really does seem lighter and warmer when they visit, love them to bits


----------



## andyhuggins

Totally agree guys, grankids keep you on your toes


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope all you oldies have had a good day?


----------



## gearchange

andyhuggins said:


> Hope all you oldies have had a good day?


Thank you Andy,hope your day is going well to.


----------



## gearchange

dt36 said:


> Well done, Granch. :thumb: Enjoy...
> 
> Can't wait for my two to give us some grandchildren. A house is too quiet without children playing in it.


Haha my youngest 3 are still at home and I am also a grandad.So I am still waiting for the elusive quietness you talk about.


----------



## andyhuggins

gearchange said:


> Thank you Andy,hope your day is going well to.


Yeah I have had a good chilled day tbh mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

@Ken Hutchinson.....very big congratulations.....


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Flubs said:


> @Ken Hutchinson.....very big congratulations.....


Cheers Flubs, feeling older by the minute lol


----------



## graham58

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Forgot to mention I became a granddad for the 4th time last week, a lovely little girl named Holly


only 4,i,m up to 7 now,and my youngest daughter hasn,t even started yet. by the way congratulations ken.


----------



## graham58

[quote=Skye666; ouch, an embarrassing p11ssed aunt at christmas,sorry skye ,but that made me cuckle


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

graham58 said:


> only 4,i,m up to 7 now,and my youngest daughter hasn,t even started yet. by the way congratulations ken.


Cheers graham, i'll race you to 10, my youngest son, who is 20 this month has not started yet, i'll have a word with him over Chiristmasl, tell him i have a bet on lol


----------



## biglbs

@Ken Hutchinson congrats mate,

I have a granddaughter too,she is the same age as my daughter,

But my son is married to the only woman who hates me in the world,so I never see her,it hurts,but I have Mia,enjoy my friend,very precious .


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

biglbs said:


> @Ken Hutchinson congrats mate,
> 
> I have a granddaughter too,she is the same age as my daughter,
> 
> But my son is married to the only woman who hates me in the world,so I never see her,it hurts,but I have Mia,enjoy my friend,very precious .


Cheers biglbs, thats a real shame mate, i could not cope not seeing my grandkids, they mean everything to me and my wife, i hope things change in the future for you, you never know what the future might bring


----------



## biglbs

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Cheers biglbs, thats a real shame mate, i could not cope not seeing my grandkids, they mean everything to me and my wife, i hope things change in the future for you, you never know what the future might bring


It would be far worse without my Mia,she is everything to me mate....thanks though,did not want to take away from,but rather add to,how lucky you are x


----------



## Greshie

biglbs said:


> @Ken Hutchinson congrats mate,
> 
> I have a granddaughter too,she is the same age as my daughter,
> 
> But my son is married to the only woman who hates me in the world,so I never see her,it hurts,but I have Mia,enjoy my friend,very precious .


families eh? perhaps one day when your Granddaughter is older she will make the effort to come to see you .......


----------



## Rykard

what do they say?

' you can pick your friends, but you can't choose your family'?

have a great day all


----------



## harrison180

Rykard said:


> what do they say?
> 
> ' you can pick your friends, but you can't choose your family'?
> 
> have a great day all


i have. i only have a small family now that i would go out my way to help.the rest i have fvcked off and wouldnt p1ss on if they were on fire.


----------



## Rykard

harrison180 said:


> i have. i only have a small family now that i would go out my way to help.the rest i have fvcked off and wouldnt p1ss on if they were on fire.


i know what you mean


----------



## biglbs

Greshie said:


> families eh? perhaps one day when your Granddaughter is older she will make the effort to come to see you .......


This is what I hope, though the venom that spits out of her mother's mouth may be an issue..

It seems I am not alone in keeping those special very close!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Hope everyone's well guys.


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> Hope everyone's well guys.


I'm gud how are u?


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> I'm gud how are u?


I'm okay. Thanks.


----------



## gearchange

Good to see the pensioners are doing ok.


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> Good to see the pensioners are doing ok.


It's pension day mate they have all got their spending money haha


----------



## gearchange

harrison180 said:


> It's pension day mate they have all got their spending money haha


The race is on

View attachment 162731


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> The race is on
> 
> View attachment 162731


That's yours aswell isn't it? You got your jeans on from your avi lol


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> @Ken Hutchinson congrats mate,
> 
> I have a granddaughter too,she is the same age as my daughter,
> 
> But my son is married to the only woman who hates me in the world,so I never see her,it hurts,but I have Mia,enjoy my friend,very precious .


Arr that sucks big fella... When she's older she will come looking they always do


----------



## andyhuggins

Hello +45ers. Anyone up to anything special this weekend?


----------



## dt36

Just mooching about.

Good shoulder session today. Should have been legs, but I pinned 1ml of Sust in my but cheek this afternoon and it was a bit tender driving to the gym earlier. Fine now, so legs tomorrow and probably mong by the pool for an hour afterwards.

Oh, and about 6 shirts to iron for the week...


----------



## gearchange

dt36 said:


> Just mooching about.
> 
> Good shoulder session today. Should have been legs, but I pinned 1ml of Sust in my but cheek this afternoon and it was a bit tender driving to the gym earlier. Fine now, so legs tomorrow and probably mong by the pool for an hour afterwards.
> 
> Oh, and about 6 shirts to iron for the week...


Don't matter how big you are or how good you train,if you iron your own shirts you will never be a real man lol.


----------



## dt36

gearchange said:


> Don't matter how big you are or how good you train,if you iron your own shirts you will never be a real man lol.


Haha, I got no choice, Buddy when I'm working away from home. I've considered the Maid option that a few of the guys in work with me use, but I'm way too tight and don't fancy leaving someone in my apartment when I'm not there.

Forever yours,

Doris

:thumb:


----------



## graham58

very quiet on the old people,s forum we haven,t all passed over have we.or are we all still making that half last a bit longer down at the legion.


----------



## latblaster

graham58 said:


> very quiet on the old people,s forum we haven,t all passed over have we.or are we all still making that half last a bit longer down at the legion.


Think some of us are cogitating....or is that masturbating? Have difficulty with both, these days.... :lol:


----------



## gearchange

I'm around ,just sorting out food for the family.


----------



## graham58

gearchange said:


> I'm around ,just sorting out food for the family.


nice to hear you are still with us,no response from the rest,perhaps they decided to have another half in the legion,nice and warm in there.


----------



## graham58

latblaster said:


> Think some of us are cogitating....or is that masturbating? Have difficulty with both, these days.... :lol:


or cogitating about masturbating,think about it but never bother


----------



## Skye666

9 days til santaaaaaaa !!! Iv been really bad doubt il get anything  found ginger wine and I can't stop ..omg. Ginger is good for medicinal purpose though so.. I keep telling self that.

How is everyone all ready the big one day event ?? Barrrrr humbug


----------



## gearchange

Skye666 said:


> 9 days til santaaaaaaa !!! Iv been really bad doubt il get anything  found ginger wine and I can't stop ..omg. Ginger is good for medicinal purpose though so.. I keep telling self that.
> 
> How is everyone all ready the big one day event ?? Barrrrr humbug


I like your new avi skye,looks like you spotted santa's sleigh up there .


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> I like your new avi skye,looks like you spotted santa's sleigh up there .


Lol..thanks.....no I'd had a glass of wine thought the compare was the judge :confused1:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> 9 days til santaaaaaaa !!! Iv been really bad doubt il get anything  found ginger wine and I can't stop ..omg. Ginger is good for medicinal purpose though so.. I keep telling self that.
> 
> How is everyone all ready the big one day event ?? Barrrrr humbug


Medicinal purposes lol .... likr my teatotal Great Aunts who kept a bottle of Whiskey for "Medicinal Purposes" 

Loving your new avi btw (no hetero!)


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Medicinal purposes lol .... likr my teatotal Great Aunts who kept a bottle of Whiskey for "Medicinal Purposes"
> 
> Loving your new avi btw (no hetero!)


Haha oh love a great aunt they are correct...Ginger good for the insides isn't it? Iv got an upset tummy ohhhhhh av a glass of ginger .....erm wine.

And thanks...u sure no hetero? Hmmm showing potential


----------



## graham58

[quote skye Iv been really bad

as always


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> Medicinal purposes lol .... likr my teatotal Great Aunts who kept a bottle of Whiskey for "Medicinal Purposes"
> 
> Loving your new avi btw (no hetero!)


Haha, to no hetero. Fair play to you Greshie 

@Skye666, nice avi. Them abs... Pure hetero :thumb:

Can't wait for Christmas myself now. Got a flight home next Tuesday. 8 more sleeps for me :bounce:


----------



## 25434

@Skye666.....very nice avi.....

Gershwin......me and your aunt have things in common......hurrr hurrrr......medicinal purposes.....cough... 

My crown thing at the dentist went wrong and I'm now on antibiotics and the future of a root canal just prior to xmas... :cursing: I'm not a happy bunny at the mo......bugger!

@dt36......happy and safe travel home to your family....I'm happy for you....


----------



## 25434

graham58 said:


> [quote skye Iv been really bad
> 
> as always


3 Hail Marys and you'll be absolved of your badness......heehee....


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Haha, to no hetero. Fair play to you Greshie
> 
> @Skye666, nice avi. Them abs... Pure hetero :thumb:
> 
> Can't wait for Christmas myself now. Got a flight home next Tuesday. 8 more sleeps for me :bounce:


Yes greshies 'no hetero' made me chuckle ...and thanks.

Going to be nice for,u to get bk the family...oh and the wife's fattening home cooking :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> @Skye666.....very nice avi.....
> 
> Gershwin......me and your aunt have things in common......hurrr hurrrr......medicinal purposes.....cough...
> 
> My crown thing at the dentist went wrong and I'm now on antibiotics and the future of a root canal just prior to xmas... :cursing: I'm not a happy bunny at the mo......bugger!
> 
> @dt36......happy and safe travel home to your family....I'm happy for you....


Thanks Hun.

Oh nooooo root canal the very sound of those words make me shudder they should just change the wordage 'pleasurable removal' would be better me thinks.


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> That's yours aswell isn't it? You got your jeans on from your avi lol


Happy birthday babe xxx


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> Happy birthday babe xxx


thank you


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> thank you


Welcome.

My bad I did forget untill facebook told me :-/


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> Welcome.
> 
> My bad I did forget untill facebook told me :-/


lol dont worry, facebook has saved me from forgetting a few peoples birthdays over the time haha. how are you anyway?


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> lol dont worry, facebook has saved me from forgetting a few peoples birthdays over the time haha. how are you anyway?


Stressing!!! Spent over £700 quid "Upto now" now the little ones piped up wants a 3ds arghhhh


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> Stressing!!! Spent over £700 quid "Upto now" now the little ones piped up wants a 3ds arghhhh


HOWWW MUCH lol. 3ds, in my day i wanted an action man


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> HOWWW MUCH lol. 3ds, in my day i wanted an action man


Tell me about it. Not ****ing done yet either. :-/


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> Tell me about it. Not ****ing done yet either. :-/


Lol you can do my xmas shopping if you want. I have only got a few bits for people. I suppose it's better when u have kids but it's just another day with loads of food to me.

As long as my mom ain't on her own this xmas ill be happy


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> @Skye666.....very nice avi.....
> 
> Gershwin......me and your aunt have things in common......hurrr hurrrr......medicinal purposes.....cough...
> 
> My crown thing at the dentist went wrong and I'm now on antibiotics and the future of a root canal just prior to xmas... :cursing: I'm not a happy bunny at the mo......bugger!
> 
> @dt36......happy and safe travel home to your family....I'm happy for you....


Yeerk good luck with the dentist... no gummi bears for you for a while then? mg:


----------



## mrssalvatore

What's everyone doing.


----------



## the wee man

Hello Folks,i just joined your forum and i'm looking for some advice.

i'm 48 years old and did a bit of body building throughout the nineties,i'm looking to get back to the gym and get a bit of size back on,i'm not as young as i used to be so whats the best way to start back into it without causing myself any damage ?

also i used steroids throughout the nineties when i was a lot younger,without any ill effects,once i'm well into my training would they still be beneficial or cause me age related issues (i'm in good health)

cheers shaun


----------



## graham58

the wee man said:


> Hello Folks,i just joined your forum and i'm looking for some advice.
> 
> i'm 48 years old and did a bit of body building throughout the nineties,i'm looking to get back to the gym and get a bit of size back on,i'm not as young as i used to be so whats the best way to start back into it without causing myself any damage ?
> 
> also i used steroids throughout the nineties when i was a lot younger,without any ill effects,once i'm well into my training would they still be beneficial or cause me age related issues (i'm in good health)
> 
> cheers shaun


welcome to the oldies forum wee man,plenty of info in the steriod ,and training sections.


----------



## mrssalvatore

the wee man said:


> Hello Folks,i just joined your forum and i'm looking for some advice.
> 
> i'm 48 years old and did a bit of body building throughout the nineties,i'm looking to get back to the gym and get a bit of size back on,i'm not as young as i used to be so whats the best way to start back into it without causing myself any damage ?
> 
> also i used steroids throughout the nineties when i was a lot younger,without any ill effects,once i'm well into my training would they still be beneficial or cause me age related issues (i'm in good health)
> 
> cheers shaun


Erm. You kinda in the wrong place you need to be in introductions. Or start a thread in general.

Welcome and hi by the way.


----------



## the wee man

mrssalvatore said:


> Erm. You kinda in the wrong place you need to be in introductions. Or start a thread in general.
> 
> Welcome and hi by the way.


i did go and do an introduction in that section mate

i just thought i'd give the oldie thread the same info,as at my age i thought this would be the best thread to get info from guys around my age

thanks for the kind welcome folks

cheers shaun

P.S. i'll go do a specific thread


----------



## gearchange

We only use aas for medicinal purposes in here mate.You never know when any of our girls will call you up to perform lol.


----------



## Nuts

gearchange said:


> We only use aas for *medicinal purposes* in here mate.You never know when any of our girls will call you up to perform lol.


This...LOL


----------



## dt36

the wee man said:


> Hello Folks,i just joined your forum and i'm looking for some advice.
> 
> i'm 48 years old and did a bit of body building throughout the nineties,i'm looking to get back to the gym and get a bit of size back on,i'm not as young as i used to be so whats the best way to start back into it without causing myself any damage ?
> 
> also i used steroids throughout the nineties when i was a lot younger,without any ill effects,once i'm well into my training would they still be beneficial or cause me age related issues (i'm in good health)
> 
> cheers shaun


Ease back into it, 3 days a week of complete body for now. High reps Monday, low reps Wednesday and high reps Friday.

Also try to choose a different exercise for the specific body part each session. e.g. Chest = flat bench Monday, flyes Wednesday and incline bench Friday. Same sort of thing with each other body part.


----------



## the wee man

dt36 said:


> Ease back into it, 3 days a week of complete body for now. High reps Monday, low reps Wednesday and high reps Friday.
> 
> Also try to choose a different exercise for the specific body part each session. e.g. Chest = flat bench Monday, flyes Wednesday and incline bench Friday. Same sort of thing with each other body part.


thanks for the info mate

was going to start light, Monday shoulders tri's, Tuesday chest bi's.Wednesday rest Thursday back,Friday legs,rest Saturday Sunday

reps,10,8,6,4

various sets of free weights and machines

does that sound any good mate ?

how many weeks of complete body 3 days a week before starting the above ?

cheers shaun


----------



## dt36

the wee man said:


> thanks for the info mate
> 
> was going to start light, Monday shoulders tri's, Tuesday chest bi's.Wednesday rest Thursday back,Friday legs,rest Saturday Sunday
> 
> reps,10,8,6,4
> 
> various sets of free weights and machines
> 
> does that sound any good mate ?
> 
> how many weeks of complete body 3 days a week before starting the above ?
> 
> cheers shaun


Doesn't have to be complete body, but it is a nice start point. Most people can get on fine with this and it works.

I've had about 3 pauses in my training this year, 2 through Rugby injuries and the other was family downtime with the wife for a month. This is basically what I would do for about 2 weeks to get back in my stride or if I had chance to pop into a gym while the wife was reading a book by the pool.

You could do this for a month to 6 weeks and probably see improvement all the way. For what we want and need at our age, this is a good routine. Currently I am training 3 sessions of Push/Pull/Legs, but when I go home for Christmas next week I will probably switch to complete body for the next 3 weeks, as I will be fitting in my training around quality family time.


----------



## rockymountain

raptordog said:


> Well if thats you in the avi then ye doing something right for sure. :thumbup1:
> 
> To be fair I tried GH about 3 years ago, aint no cheap ride that stuff but as you say it did well for general health,
> 
> joints etc, also weight loss for me was good, seemed to shift the mid drift tire better than other meds.
> 
> Did not do much for muscle building though, but I think mose people expect too much from it.
> 
> Dont know how it would work on a higher dose, 10iu a day perhaps.


I have been taking a handfull of arginine pills a day for years now. Only recently tried AQX Gentropin.


----------



## andyhuggins

Greetings 45+ers. Hope you have all had a good week.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Greetings 45+ers. Hope you have all had a good week.


It's gone too quickly that's for sure ! been on holiday from work doing some decorating and due to head south tomorrow for Christmas ! Hope you've had a good week too


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds like you have had a busy week mate. Whereabouts down south are you heading to for Christmas? Yeah I have had a pretty good week thanks :thumb:


----------



## dt36

Week had been steady work wise. Finishing off a curriculum for 20 apprentices we are taking next year.

Training wise, it's also been good. Weight loss is still steady and on target. However, 4 more sleeps 'till I go home. Missus cooking is going to put pay to that... :thumb:

Hope your all doing well and ready for Christmas.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Week had been steady work wise. Finishing off a curriculum for 20 apprentices we are taking next year.
> 
> Training wise, it's also been good. Weight loss is still steady and on target. However, 4 more sleeps 'till I go home. Missus cooking is going to put pay to that... :thumb:
> 
> Hope your all doing well and ready for Christmas.


Bet you can't wait to get home mate. Enjoy your time at home :thumb:


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like you have had a busy week mate. Whereabouts down south are you heading to for Christmas? Yeah I have had a pretty good week thanks :thumb:


Surrey via Stockport and Hull


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Surrey via Stockport and Hull


Sounds like a road trip mate. Surrey is close to my neck of the woods. At guess brighton?


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like a road trip mate.* Surrey* is close to my neck of the woods. At guess brighton?


Posh boy eh? Bet you live in Cheam.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Posh boy eh? Bet you live in Cheam.


OOPS I fcuked up there mate. I wish or maybe not?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like a road trip mate. Surrey is close to my neck of the woods. At guess brighton?


Just outside Caterham .................... yes I'm picking up my best Pal in Hull, he's up there for a party, so at least we can share the drive down on Sunday afternoon, I was invited to the party, but really it's more important to drop by my parents in Stockport I think...


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Just outside Caterham .................... yes I'm picking up my best Pal in Hull, he's up there for a party, so at least we can share the drive down on Sunday afternoon, I was invited to the party, but really it's more important to drop by my parents in Stockport I think...


Totally mate. Parents may judge you but they will always support you in my experience. I love them to death tbh.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 that is a sweet and very inpressive new avi.


----------



## the wee man

andyhuggins said:


> Greetings 45+ers. Hope you have all had a good week.


having a great week since joining up on here,i'm meeting some good people and getting good advice

cheers shaun


----------



## Skye666

Morning all happy Saturday madness before crappy Xmas booo hoooo hate it. Hope this cheered y'all up lol

@andyhuggins ...sweet? Wow been a while since I was called that infact where's saxonfail he thinks it's my daughter! But thanks andy. Hope ur good


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Morning all happy Saturday madness before crappy Xmas booo hoooo hate it. Hope this cheered y'all up lol
> 
> @andyhuggins ...sweet? Wow been a while since I was called that infact where's saxonfail he thinks it's my daughter! But thanks andy. Hope ur good


Hi skye u ok? PM reply button not working? Haha.

Hope your well.


----------



## harrison180

Hi everyone how u doing? What's your plans for tonight


----------



## latblaster

Got some Voddy in...... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Hi everyone how u doing? What's your plans for tonight


Sit back and chill with a few ciders and a chat on ukm :beer:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Hi skye u ok? PM reply button not working? Haha.
> 
> Hope your well.


Helloooooo aww sorry I did read it then thought l would come bk to it...and I didn't..must try harder but u are my fave does this make up for it ?


----------



## Skye666

Iv bought those awfully cheap prob nasty....gin and tonic in a tin don't know if it will be anything like pouring ur own but I will soon know lol h and it's slimline tonic!


----------



## andyhuggins

Never tried them @Skye666 tbh. At least it's slimline tonic LOL :beer:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Helloooooo aww sorry I did read it then thought l would come bk to it...and I didn't..must try harder but u are my fave does this make up for it ?


Lol yes ill forgive u haha  . You all set for Xmas?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Iv bought those awfully cheap prob nasty....gin and tonic in a tin don't know if it will be anything like pouring ur own but I will soon know lol h and it's slimline tonic!


The jack Daniels and coke in a tin is vile. Just tastes like chemicals to me


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Sit back and chill with a few ciders and a chat on ukm :beer:


Don't no how anyone can drink cider or wine lol. It just tastes of vinegar to me.

I'll be sitting down with a Chinese then go to bed... might order a take away as well


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Don't no how anyone can drink cider or wine lol. It just tastes of vinegar to me.
> 
> I'll be sitting down with a Chinese then go to bed... might order a take away as well


Just go straight to bed with the Chinese mate. Forget the takeaway LOL


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lol yes ill forgive u haha  . You all set for Xmas?


Well I havnt had much to do tbh get the little ones presents that's it. My sons in Iraq  my granddaughters coming from Cyprus on the 23rd and il get to see her so that's great. But while everyone's looking for turkey's and stuffing the truth is I'm on here every night looking for comp shoes and bikini for next time lol oh whilst swilling gin :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Never tried them @Skye666 tbh. At least it's slimline tonic LOL :beer:


Lol my thoughts exactly. 6% tho this could cause...hiccupping haha


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 you will have to let us know what it tastes like compared to a pour your own one.


----------



## mal

Skye666 said:


> Lol my thoughts exactly. 6% tho this could cause...hiccupping haha


I bought a big bottle of Bombay sapphire to go with my tins as backup!merry xmas..


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Just go straight to bed with the Chinese mate. Forget the takeaway LOL


I'd like a Chinese woman haha. My Mrs has got laser eyes. The other week I was talking to the woman in the Disney shop and felt the laser eyes and today in Aldi was just chatting away to the sexy checkout girl about Christmas and felt them again haha. I was just being friendly


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Well I havnt had much to do tbh get the little ones presents that's it. My sons in Iraq  my granddaughters coming from Cyprus on the 23rd and il get to see her so that's great. But while everyone's looking for turkey's and stuffing the truth is I'm on here every night looking for comp shoes and bikini for next time lol oh whilst swilling gin :whistling:


That's good then is that the first time you will of seen her? Haha I keep looking for capri parts and I need a new pair of cowboy boots aswell


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Got some Voddy in...... :thumbup1:


Not got anything more manly in mate haha


----------



## Skye666

mal said:


> I bought a big bottle of Bombay sapphire to go with my tins as backup!merry xmas..


Jeez mal what the hell is Bombay sapphire sounds like it would kill me lol

Ps I like the avi :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 you will have to let us know what it tastes like compared to a pour your own one.


Hmm it's abit fizzy like it's all slimline but hey ho ..trouble is do u not think when u have a tipple in the evening u want a munch..coz now I'm thinking something with it would be nice lol


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> That's good then is that the first time you will of seen her? Haha I keep looking for capri parts and I need a new pair of cowboy boots aswell


Yh first time ..it's been too long.

Lol nooooo bet ur mrs says no more Capri parts though?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hmm it's abit fizzy like it's all slimline but hey ho ..trouble is do u not think when u have a tipple in the evening u want a munch..coz now I'm thinking something with it would be nice lol


Yep always get the munchies tbh. Enjoy and knuckle down in 2015 and blast it out of the park


----------



## mal

Skye666 said:


> Jeez mal what the hell is Bombay sapphire sounds like it would kill me lol
> 
> Ps I like the avi :thumbup1:


its a good quality gin!...in a blue bottle lol.you look sweet though girl,my pics almost a year old now..


----------



## andyhuggins

mal said:


> its a good quality gin!...in a blue bottle lol.you look sweet though girl,my pics almost a year old now..


Bombay Sapphire have a distillery not far from where I live.


----------



## mal

andyhuggins said:


> Bombay Sapphire have a distillery not far from where I live.


ide be up there getting to know the security guard lol.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Yh first time ..it's been too long.
> 
> Lol nooooo bet ur mrs says no more Capri parts though?


Yeah but some brilliant person has made it so you can order your stuff to argos off eBay so I can pick it up with out all the "what you ordered now" crap lol


----------



## andyhuggins

mal said:


> ide be up there getting to know the security guard lol.


Already know the storeman mate :whistling:


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> I'd like a Chinese woman haha. My Mrs has got laser eyes. The other week I was talking to the woman in the Disney shop and felt the laser eyes and today in Aldi was just chatting away to the sexy checkout girl about Christmas and felt them again haha. I was just being friendly


Mate, I could be on holiday, lying by the pool reading a book while wearing a welding mask and I'd still get caught looking. The trick is to go "Don't look now, but do you reckon they are fake or real?"


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Mate, I could be on holiday, lying by the pool reading a book while wearing a welding mask and I'd still get caught looking. The trick is to go "Don't look now, but do you reckon they are fake or real?"


Lol I don't get caught having a look I get caught chatting them up haha. Well to me im just being friendly asking them stuff and making them smile and laugh. My Mrs don't like it tho haha. I told her until she sees me hanging out the back of one on my capri bonnet then it's just abit of harmless fun


----------



## harrison180

Hello everyone how's it going?

Started the Capri today, taking the lights and other fixtures off so I can clean them up and re paint them. I'm suprised there hasn't been a fire tbh. The electrics are so bodged it's unreal. I knew they were that's why I want the whole thing rewiring.


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Hello everyone how's it going?
> 
> Started the Capri today, taking the lights and other fixtures off so I can clean them up and re paint them. I'm suprised there hasn't been a fire tbh. The electrics are so bodged it's unreal. I knew they were that's why I want the whole thing rewiring.


Don't be tempted to rip the whole loom out yet. Get a loom board and do it in sections. Short length at a time.

Look at these connectors, they are really good and much better than the originals. I have a load of these in my electrical draw of my toolbox, as they are quality.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=390954626479&alt=web


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Don't be tempted to rip the whole loom out yet. Get a loom board and do it in sections. Short length at a time.
> 
> Look at these connectors, they are really good and much better than the originals. I have a load of these in my electrical draw of my toolbox, as they are quality.
> 
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=390954626479&alt=web


I'm not touching it yet mate. Got an auto electrician mate that will do the car for me for a drink when he isn't to busy but that won't be yet. I want him to wire all my new speakers in to when I get them aswell. I'll be out on the car tomoz taking more bits off to clean ready to be sprayed.


----------



## sciatic

Yet another overdue visit to my fellow 45+ ...Sorry, I just look in the mirror (too many times according to my wife) and forget I'm over 45 lol :clap: So, hello all and hope you're all sorted for Christmas!...Take care and a wisdom kinda love to you all :rockon:


----------



## latblaster

Remember this....?

Great song. :thumb:


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> I'm not touching it yet mate. Got an auto electrician mate that will do the car for me for a drink when he isn't to busy but that won't be yet. I want him to wire all my new speakers in to when I get them aswell. I'll be out on the car tomoz taking more bits off to clean ready to be sprayed.


Cool. Might be an idea to see if there's a local powder coater around your way. People who refurb wheels normally can do this. If you got a load of small bits for painting, this is an easy alternative and fairly cheap.

I don't have a radio in my car, as I've got additional gauges in the slot. I use a Bluetooth speaker box connected via my phone. Works OK too. :thumb:

Good to see you getting your hand in on the work though and keeping the old git on the road. They never die, they just get faster...


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Cool. Might be an idea to see if there's a local powder coater around your way. People who refurb wheels normally can do this. If you got a load of small bits for painting, this is an easy alternative and fairly cheap.
> 
> I don't have a radio in my car, as I've got additional gauges in the slot. I use a Bluetooth speaker box connected via my phone. Works OK too. :thumb:
> 
> Good to see you getting your hand in on the work though and keeping the old git on the road. They never die, they just get faster...


Been on it all day today mate just taking paint and rust of things lol. Left some brackets soaking in acid over night. I've give up on the bumper ill have to source another one as this is just rotten.

Oh yeah the old cars will go forever unlike this modern computer sh1t we have today


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Remember this....?
> 
> Great song. :thumb:


Iv never heard this in my life but I like it


----------



## Skye666

Helloooo all.

How's ur Monday?


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Been on it all day today mate just taking paint and rust of things lol. Left some brackets soaking in acid over night. I've give up on the bumper ill have to source another one as this is just rotten.
> 
> Oh yeah the old cars will go forever unlike this modern computer sh1t we have today


Got a new electronic distributor being built for mine this week by Bestek. Vacuum removed and he will map the advance curve to match my engine. Should make a big difference when fitted with new coil and amplifier :thumb:


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Helloooo all.
> 
> How's ur Monday?


Super cool. Packed up and ready to fly home tomorrow morning. :bounce:


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Super cool. Packed up and ready to fly home tomorrow morning. :bounce:


Yayyyyyyy :thumb:

Packed up....come on now dt when men say that it's not really packing they always hardly have anything to pack lol


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Yayyyyyyy :thumb:
> 
> Packed up....come on now dt when men say that it's not really packing they always hardly have anything to pack lol


Haha. I actually have a pillow in my suitcase to fill it out and stop my presents rattling about. I kid you not... :lol:


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Got a new electronic distributor being built for mine this week by Bestek. Vacuum removed and he will map the advance curve to match my engine. Should make a big difference when fitted with new coil and amplifier :thumb:


I want an electronic distributer and get rid of the points and condenser. I've got a new racing coil on and a battery that would start a plane haha.

Can't wait till next summer when she is finished and im sliding about in female juices hahaha


----------



## Hae

So glad I'm not as old.


----------



## graham58

well i,ll most likely be tied up tomorrow eating and drinking too much in between opening all my presents so i,ll wish you all happy christmas now,take care all.


----------



## latblaster




----------



## harrison180

I'm watchin top of the pops 1979. Proper music. Proper clothes.

Hope everyone is enjoying their evening?


----------



## harrison180

Happy xmas golden oldies 

Go on then how many of you have had slippers haha?


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Happy xmas golden oldies
> 
> Go on then how many of you have had slippers haha?


**** off!


----------



## Rykard

merry xmas all, no slippers here ...


----------



## saxondale

she`s paid for the next 6 months gym - she can stay another year


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Happy xmas golden oldies
> 
> Go on then how many of you have had slippers haha?


since no ones willing to admit the slipper thing....

as always ive got 3 new pairs mate lol

your post had me ****ing myself (laughing not incontinent)

i wish you all a merry xmas and a healthy happy new year folks

All the best,Shaun


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> since no ones willing to admit the slipper thing....
> 
> as always ive got 3 new pairs mate lol
> 
> your post had me ****ing myself (laughing not incontinent)
> 
> i wish you all a merry xmas and a healthy happy new year folks
> 
> All the best,Shaun


Have u had novelty slippers or those that look like they are made from pub carpets lol?

Have a good day mate


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Sat in my slipper boots now lol, so what if they are mainly for women, they are lovely and warm, and in the words of tiny Tom, er i mean Tim, merry christmas one and all


----------



## harrison180

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Sat in my slipper boots now lol, so what if they are mainly for women, they are lovely and warm, and in the words of tiny Tom, er i mean Tim, merry christmas one and all


When u say slipper boots do u mean those huggie things?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

harrison180 said:


> When u say slipper boots do u mean those huggie things?


Yeah there the ones, nice and toastie lol


----------



## saxondale

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Yeah there the ones, nice and toastie lol


 @harrison180 shoot me when I get to this stage mate

please.


----------



## harrison180

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Yeah there the ones, nice and toastie lol


You sir need to have a bloody word with yourself. You are a man


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> @harrison180 shoot me when I get to this stage mate
> 
> please.


When a man wears hugg boots they need shooting mate lol.


----------



## gearchange

the wee man said:


> since no ones willing to admit the slipper thing....
> 
> as always ive got 3 new pairs mate lol
> 
> your post had me ****ing myself (laughing not incontinent)
> 
> i wish you all a merry xmas and a healthy happy new year folks
> 
> All the best,Shaun


I never got any and this year ,funny thing is I need a pair.


----------



## latblaster

Anyone get a Pipe to go with the slippers?


----------



## latblaster

View attachment 163433


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Anyone get a Pipe to go with the slippers?


Ive got a pipe lol. Another faze I had


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Ive got a pipe lol. Another faze I had


Bet this is you really....or maybe even Skye???

View attachment 163434


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Bet this is you really....or maybe even Skye???
> 
> View attachment 163434


Haha u been on my Facebook mate.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

latblaster said:


> Anyone get a Pipe to go with the slippers?


Got my pipe last year


----------



## lachu543

One question about english grammar....

"That *does* make me crazy." - Is it correct sentence?


----------



## harrison180

Does anyone find it funny we haven't heard off @andyhuggins and @Skye666 for abit.

Let's all be columbo and work out what happend... haha


----------



## latblaster

lachu543 said:


> One question about english grammar....
> 
> "That *does* make me crazy." - Is it correct sentence?


Yes.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

harrison180 said:


> Does anyone find it funny we haven't heard off @andyhuggins and @Skye666 for abit.
> 
> Let's all be columbo and work out what happend... haha


Have you got a filthy old mac


----------



## harrison180

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Have you got a filthy old mac


No but I have a cigar and my hair is in desperate need of a brush haha will that do?


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> Does anyone find it funny we haven't heard off @andyhuggins and @Skye666 for abit.
> 
> Let's all be columbo and work out what happend... haha


Andy was last seen driving round Surrey looking for an all day off-licences open on xmas day and sky finally succumbed to her narcissistic personality and hasn`t been able to leave the mirrored lift in John Lewis since the 23rd Dec.

no mystery


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

harrison180 said:


> No but I have a cigar and my hair is in desperate need of a brush haha will that do?


Will that do? thats bloody fantastic, your in lol


----------



## harrison180

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Will that do? thats bloody fantastic, your in lol


I can even make one eye go wonky lol.

I'll have to borrow @latblaster mac when he has finished scaring the old biddies in the park hahaha


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

harrison180 said:


> I can even make one eye go wonky lol.
> 
> I'll have to borrow @latblaster mac when he has finished scaring the old biddies in the park hahaha


I cant even begin to imagine how you make your eye wonky, but does it include lube per chance lol


----------



## harrison180

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I cant even begin to imagine how you make your eye wonky, but does it include lube per chance lol


Haha nothing like mate


----------



## latblaster

Sodding Fanbelt broke on the sodding car about 2 hours ago, in the middle of town!

Pishing with rain....just got in.....but as I'm about to go in the front door, I step in a nice deep puddle! :lol:

Go on you bastards..laugh!!! :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Sodding Fanbelt broke on the sodding car about 2 hours ago, in the middle of town!
> 
> Pishing with rain....just got in.....but as I'm about to go in the front door, I step in a nice deep puddle! :lol:
> 
> Go on you bastards..laugh!!! :thumb:


What a bummer lol.

How did u get home or did u have enough battery life left?


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> What a bummer lol.
> 
> How did u get home or did u have enough battery life left?


Had to call the Breakdown Service.....never mind, eh?

Was sleeting as well...


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Had to call the Breakdown Service.....never mind, eh?
> 
> Was sleeting as well...


The bloody breakdown. Where's the real men gone lol.

Should of got yourself a pair of tights from the shop and used that. I have done that in my capri to get me home once. Would work unless it's a one belt system


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> The bloody breakdown. Where's the real men gone lol.
> 
> Should of got yourself a *pair of tights *from the shop and used that. I have done that in my capri to get me home once. Would work unless it's a one belt system


I was wearing them coz I was cold.........


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> I was wearing them coz I was cold.........


You joke about that there suppose to be the warmest thing to wear under your kegs in the cold


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Bet this is you really....or maybe even Skye???
> 
> View attachment 163434


Oi cheeky....I keep the hair much trimmer if u don't mind.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Does anyone find it funny we haven't heard off @andyhuggins and @Skye666 for abit.
> 
> Let's all be columbo and work out what happend... haha


I do keep warning I'm the black widow...iv eaten him


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> I do keep warning I'm the black widow...iv eaten him


I will resist the temptation of suggesting what I'd like to eat....... :lol:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I do keep warning I'm the black widow...iv eaten him


Me next me next please please please haha


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> I will resist the temptation of suggesting what I'd like to eat....... :lol:


Something other than bird? Festive season does that to ya eh


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Me next me next please please please haha


I like how u think it's fun...to really not Harrison!!


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I like how u think it's fun...to really not Harrison!!


I'm sure it would be lol. Did u have a good Xmas day?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I'm sure it would be lol. Did u have a good Xmas day?


Yes not too bad thanx...how about U?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Yes not too bad thanx...how about U?


Was good ta. I'm a scrooge so just another day lol.

How was the families visit? I bet they had a temperature shock lol


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Was good ta. I'm a scrooge so just another day lol.
> 
> How was the families visit? I bet they had a temperature shock lol


Yep I think the same we are miserable buggers are we not lol

Not seen them yet well ..sons in Iraq ...and his other half only here for few weeks with her family but wants to wait until the Xmas rush is over before visiting ....this is ok but I do only have a small window of patience with said person so I can feel a word coming on soon as I need to see my baby girl


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Yep I think the same we are miserable buggers are we not lol
> 
> Not seen them yet well ..sons in Iraq ...and his other half only here for few weeks with her family but wants to wait until the Xmas rush is over before visiting ....this is ok but I do only have a small window of patience with said person so I can feel a word coming on soon as I need to see my baby girl


Haha we are.

You need to say something cuz it's your gran kid to. Be selfish and take as much time as u can win her. Bloody xmas rush my ar5e.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening 45+ers


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> Haha we are.
> 
> You need to say something cuz it's your gran kid to. Be selfish and take as much time as u can win her. Bloody xmas rush my ar5e.


when your older mate you`ll come to see why grandparents have no rights, thank fvck they dont.


----------



## Skye666

Evening andy...how's u? Apart from fed up of Xmas no doubt ..

I cannot believe how rubbish TV is tonight it's like they run out of material as everything's a repeat.


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> when your older mate you`ll come to see why grandparents have no rights, thank fvck they dont.


Why shouldn't they have?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening andy...how's u? Apart from fed up of Xmas no doubt ..
> 
> I cannot believe how rubbish TV is tonight it's like they run out of material as everything's a repeat.


Hey @Skye666 I thought you ate me or I got lost looking for the 24hr off licence @saxondale :lol:

I am great thanks @Skye666 had a fantastic xmas day and boxing day and now just kicking back for a chat. Hows things with you?


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> Why shouldn't they have?


you`ve answered your own question


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening 45+ers


He is alive lol. @Skye666 you don't do a good job do ya haha.

How u doing mate? Good xmas


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @Skye666 I thought you ate me or I got lost looking for the 24hr off licence @saxondale :lol:
> 
> I am great thanks @Skye666 had a fantastic xmas day and boxing day and now just kicking back for a chat. Hows things with you?


Yep I ate u but regurgitated 

Good glad had a good one ..things ok thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> you`ve answered your own question


Don't get it


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> He is alive lol. @Skye666 you don't do a good job do ya haha.
> 
> How u doing mate? Good xmas


OH @Skye666 does a good job believe me :whistling: :lol:

I am great thanks mate and had a wicked xmas  Hope you are good?


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> when your older mate you`ll come to see why grandparents have no rights, thank fvck they dont.


They should if they are caring ones. Not so much legal stuff unless the parents are a waste of space. My grandparents loved me and they treat you better than parents cuz you get (or appears this day and age HAD) your discipline and life lessons but then go to the grandparents cuz they won't say no to letting you have sweets etc lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yep I ate u but regurgitated
> 
> Good glad had a good one ..things ok thanks :thumbup1:


Glad to hear you had a good one 

How are the family doing?


----------



## harrison180

My cousin has had another little girl  . She was 14 days over but worth the wait. Her sister who is 2 is getting on well with her. Can't wait to visit them.

The 2 year old isn't the gentle of kids and hope she don't try and play with the baby like she does her doll haha


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Glad to hear you had a good one
> 
> How are the family doing?


All good but no nursery til 5 th jan so training has to be outside ...wasn't too bad as we have no snow as yet but that will bugger me up if it arrives.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> My cousin has had another little girl  . She was 14 days over but worth the wait. Her sister who is 2 is getting on well with her. Can't wait to visit them.
> 
> The 2 year old isn't the gentle of kids and hope she don't try and play with the baby like she does her doll haha


When are u starting a family then Harrison..u won't be able to play with that car when u do and no spending money on bits for it lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> All good but no nursery til 5 th jan so training has to be outside ...wasn't too bad as we have no snow as yet but that will bugger me up if it arrives.


At least you are training :thumbup1: Outside sounds like fun? I won't be training till 1st Jan now. Hope we don't get the snow tbh.


----------



## chris27

Hi everyone hope you all had a great Xmas and I wish yous a happy new year


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> They should if they are caring ones. Not so much legal stuff unless the parents are a waste of space. My grandparents loved me and they treat you better than parents cuz you get (or appears this day and age HAD) your discipline and life lessons but then go to the grandparents cuz they won't say no to letting you have sweets etc lol


H mate - imagine of your partners brother was in charge of your life - he`s the equivalent of letting grandparents have a say.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> At least you are training :thumbup1: Outside sounds like fun? I won't be training till 1st Jan now. Hope we don't get the snow tbh.


It's not fun it's worse lol....I live in a hill so it was a circuit with weights in the garden then hill sprints..so a round of weighted lunges and stepping up on decking press ups shoulders biceps and 3 hill sprints in between each round ...24 hill sprints in all..prefer the gym!


----------



## Skye666

chris27 said:


> Hi everyone hope you all had a great Xmas and I wish yous a happy new year


Thanks...same to you


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> H mate - imagine of your partners brother was in charge of your life - he`s the equivalent of letting grandparents have a say.


Saxonfail...u do talk a load of poo at times


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> Saxonfail...u do talk a load of poo at times


really? your doing a great example of showing why grandparents should be refused access on your own, keep it up


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> It's not fun it's worse lol....I live in a hill so it was a circuit with weights in the garden then hill sprints..so a round of weighted lunges and stepping up on decking press ups shoulders biceps and 3 hill sprints in between each round ...24 hill sprints in all..prefer the gym!


WOW that is a brutal session @Skye666. If this is how you start your prep god help us


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> really? your doing a great example of showing why grandparents should be refused access on your own, keep it up


Ur so silly with ur comments ...u know nothing about me as a grandparent ...pipe down fool.


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> Ur so silly with ur comments ...u know nothing about me as a grandparent ...pipe down fool.


you`re as open as a book



> Not seen them yet well ..sons in Iraq ...and his other half only here for few weeks with her family but wants to wait until the Xmas rush is over before visiting ....this is ok but I do only have a small window of patience with said person so I can feel a word coming on soon as I need to see my baby girl


news flash, she aint your baby girl, the mum hates you just as much as you hate her and the day she decides enough is enough your son will too.


----------



## andyhuggins

What is all this "grandparent talk" anyone care to enlighten me?


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> you`re as open as a book
> 
> Where does it say hates? Neither of us hate ...and yes I'm an open book as I'm just an honest person can be quite dangerous with little men like u sat behind the screen tho taking notes and watching Skye's every move coz why? I think u secretly fancy me but it's always going to be a no I dislike a bad apple on the inside. Ur very sad and don't think ppl don't notice what u do...I never instigate it u always have to,jump in with a silly comment to,target me....ps...my son loves his mummy very much... :wub:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> When are u starting a family then Harrison..u won't be able to play with that car when u do and no spending money on bits for it lol


I won't be having kids. I'd like a son but 1 I think I'm firing practice rounds and 2 how my mind works he wouldn't get on in this world and I'd be reported every week for proper parenting which you can't do this day and age, he wouldn't fit in with the soft crap society of today.

Best off just not having my own I guess. I have my daughter parked out on the driveway lol


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> What is all this "grandparent talk" anyone care to enlighten me?


If unread bk it's nonsense....saxonfail jumped on Harrison and told him grandparents shouldn't have rights to kids....based on me saying I'm getting impatient waiting to see mine...he needs to stop really


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I won't be having kids. I'd like a son but 1 I think I'm firing practice rounds and 2 how my mind works he wouldn't get on in this world and I'd be reported every week for proper parenting which you can't do this day and age, he wouldn't fit in with the soft crap society of today.
> 
> Best off just not having my own I guess. I have my daughter parked out on the driveway lol


Lol ..u might feel differently in a few years u never know.


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> H mate - imagine of your partners brother was in charge of your life - he`s the equivalent of letting grandparents have a say.


I have to disagree with you mate. It's about the person or im not getting your point here I dunno. I no my mom and my Mrs mom and dad will love the child and treat it right. I find that pedo of a brother in law has so much walked past the same room as my child ill kill him.

My mom treats my cousins girl like her own and I no my kid will be in the best care.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol ..u might feel differently in a few years u never know.


Well times ticking by lol. I only plan living till 60 haha


----------



## andyhuggins

I will have to go back and have a read of this "grandparents" part.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Well times ticking by lol. I only plan living till 60 haha


Oh nooo then what? Ur an old relic ur here a while


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Oh nooo then what? Ur an old relic ur here a while


I'm a 55 year old in a 25 year olds body lol. The world's getting worse and I don't wana get old haha. I would love a son but I can't bring a child into this fvcked up world.

I'm trying to watch smokey and the bandit with my Mrs dad but gob sh1te won't fvck off. I may have to upset him lol I'm good at that haha


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Well times ticking by lol. I only plan living till 60 haha


Life begins at 40.

My dad used to tell me this years ago, & ofc I never believed him.

I promise you mate...it really does.

It's when you start to understand what life is about, have more control over yourself & know what truly makes you happy.

The difficult part is implementing it.

"Live long & prosper"

Btw, bit busy tonight....will text you later blud.


----------



## andyhuggins

So what is the issue with grandparents exactly?


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Life begins at 40.
> 
> My dad used to tell me this years ago, & ofc I never believed him.
> 
> I promise you mate...it really does.
> 
> It's when you start to understand what life is about, have more control over yourself & know what truly makes you happy.
> 
> The difficult part is implementing it.
> 
> "Live long & prosper"
> 
> Btw, bit busy tonight....will text you later blud.


Well I'll have a cracking 20 years then mate  .

Ok mate. I need someone to talk to cuz the mrs ain't spoke to me since asda this morning haha


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> So what is the issue with grandparents exactly?


Don't think saxondale likes them very much lol


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Don't think saxondale likes them very much lol


His lose my gain tbh  :thumb:


----------



## Burty5

I am 50 started lifting weights 2 years ago always been fit now I'm aiming for size I've gone from 10 stone 6 to 14 stone 6 but I had to cheat a bit still aiming higher


----------



## andyhuggins

So guys what are your aims/goals for 2015?


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> So guys what are your aims/goals for 2015?


More sex.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> More sex.


Are there 366 days in 2015 mate?


----------



## harrison180

Trying to watch smokey and the bandit but it have edited the fvck out of it. All the funny bits have gone


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> More sex.


Ive gone off sex


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> So guys what are your aims/goals for 2015?


To get some muscle still and Do my capri up


----------



## andyhuggins

@latblaster thanks for your reply mate 

Come on oldies any others?


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Ive gone off sex


Really?


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Really?


Yeah mate. Just cba with it tbh. Would rather strip paint off the car than strip my Mrs these days lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Yeah mate. Just cba with it tbh. Would rather strip paint off the car than strip my Mrs these days lol.


NOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

So as it is such a controversial subject. How many 45+ers are grandparents?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> NOOOOOOOOOO !!!!!!


Lol told u im an old fart haha. Mrs has never had much of a sex drive anyway but mines gone. Don't think it's medical cuz everything still works etc. I've had a few women being all flirty etc including an old friend I used to shag. The engine gets going but the gearbox don't want to get into first lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Lol told u im an old fart haha. Mrs has never had much of a sex drive anyway but mines gone. Don't think it's medical cuz everything still works etc. I've had a few women being all flirty etc including an old friend I used to shag. The engine gets going but the gearbox don't want to get into first lol.


Are you sure it is not medical? It may work but if the drive is not there it is usless tbh.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Are you sure it is not medical? It may work but if the drive is not there it is usless tbh.


Just lazy mate. I want sex and get all the feelings etc but just cba to do the act. It's like a fvcking chore.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Just lazy mate. I want sex and get all the feelings etc but just cba to do the act. It's like a fvcking chore.


Get your capri manual out and get excited over that and then service the missus. Job done LOL


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 you still up for the 2015 prep?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Get your capri manual out and get excited over that and then service the missus. Job done LOL


I have no problem getting excited mate that's why it's not medical I just cba to do the work of having sex lol. I have no probs getting going mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I have no problem getting excited mate that's why it's not medical I just cba to do the work of having sex lol. I have no probs getting going mate.


As long as it suits you and the missus then all is good my friend.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> As long as it suits you and the missus then all is good my friend.


Tbh mate id rather be shagging like a porn actor like i was with my ex or my friend I mentioned but even if the mrs tries it on these days I just cba and I make excuses. I used to moan all the time that she wasn't putting out enough


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Tbh mate id rather be shagging like a porn actor like i was with my ex or my friend I mentioned but even if the mrs tries it on these days I just cba and I make excuses. I used to moan all the time that she wasn't putting out enough


OMG stop leading the girl on and man up and tell her how you feel. I can't believe you are doing that to a girl, or maybe I can if she is doing it to you?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> OMG stop leading the girl on and man up and tell her how you feel. I can't believe you are doing that to a girl, or maybe I can if she is doing it to you?


Lol how do I feel mate? I ain't leading anyone on.

I had a big bust up with my Mrs About her not putting out much then it went ok for a couple of months but then it died off again. I'm working my bollox off and she works nights in a care home on. I either don't see her for ages and when we do its for a few hours in the week and weekends she works one weekend and off another. You would think Not seeing each other we would be all over each other which we are just not sexual. Now Its got to the point where I just cba to even try or be bothered to put the effort in.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Lol how do I feel mate? I ain't leading anyone on.
> 
> I had a big bust up with my Mrs About her not putting out much then it went ok for a couple of months but then it died off again. I'm working my bollox off and she works nights in a care home on. I either don't see her for ages and when we do its for a few hours in the week and weekends she works one weekend and off another. You would think Not seeing each other we would be all over each other which we are just not sexual. Now Its got to the point where I just cba to even try or be bothered to put the effort in.


TBH mate you either need to work very hard at the relationship or call it a day. I don't know what else to tell you tbh. I have been there and come out the other side. TBH forums didn't help.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> TBH mate you either need to work very hard at the relationship or call it a day. I don't know what else to tell you tbh. I have been there and come out the other side. TBH forums didn't help.


I'd like to have more of a sex life but I can't see myself being with anyone else and I love everything else mate. I'm certainly not the easiest person to put up with and she does It well lol. Everything is great except our non existent sex life. Now my ex was the opposite. She was a nasty b1tch but great in bed.

I love my Mrs mate and don't think I could leave everything just cuz we don't have sex. Especially now my minds switched off from it lol. Also tho in a selfish way I've always been abit of a loner and I don't like change. She wants a house I don't really want to move in and have all that stress etc. I don't want a life without her in it but I don't want my life to change much except the run of bad luck lol.

Now punch me in the face for being a soppy cvnt


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I'd like to have more of a sex life but I can't see myself being with anyone else and I love everything else mate. I'm certainly not the easiest person to put up with and she does It well lol. Everything is great except our non existent sex life. Now my ex was the opposite. She was a nasty b1tch but great in bed.
> 
> I love my Mrs mate and don't think I could leave everything just cuz we don't have sex. Especially now my minds switched off from it lol. Also tho in a selfish way I've always been abit of a loner and I don't like change. She wants a house I don't really want to move in and have all that stress etc. I don't want a life without her in it but I don't want my life to change much except the run of bad luck lol.
> 
> Now punch me in the face for being a soppy cvnt


Fair play to you for being honest


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play to you for being honest


I may be a miserable cvnt mate but im always honest.

Tried to make our miserable cvnt group but it won't let me do it. I can't get an icon on


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I may be a miserable cvnt mate but im always honest.
> 
> Tried to make our miserable cvnt group but it won't let me do it. I can't get an icon on


The group would be epic buddy.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> The group would be epic buddy.


I'll have another try lol


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> The group would be epic buddy.


Just can't get an icon on with my phone but got the group. Sent u an invite mate


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Just can't get an icon on with my phone but got the group. Sent u an invite mate


In mate LOL


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> In mate LOL


Started us a thread mate but dunno what I'm doing so I dunno if u and @saxondale have been notified


----------



## andyhuggins

See you all in 2015 guys and girls


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> See you all in 2015 guys and girls


Where u goin in the meantime mate?


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Life begins at 40.
> 
> My dad used to tell me this years ago, & ofc I never believed him.
> 
> I promise you mate...it really does.
> 
> It's when you start to understand what life is about, have more control over yourself & know what truly makes you happy.
> 
> The difficult part is implementing it.
> 
> "Live long & prosper"
> 
> Btw, bit busy tonight....will text you later blud.


Have more control over self??? Not sure I have found that yet!


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 you still up for the 2015 prep?


Yes :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Where u goin in the meantime mate?


He got eaten again...round 2


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> He got eaten again...round 2


No fair I want a turn lol


----------



## essexboy

harrison180 said:


> Lol told u im an old fart haha. Mrs has never had much of a sex drive anyway but mines gone. Don't think it's medical cuz everything still works etc. I've had a few women being all flirty etc including an old friend I used to shag. The engine gets going but the gearbox don't want to get into first lol.


You need an 18 year old, to get a jump start from mate.


----------



## harrison180

essexboy said:


> You need an 18 year old, to get a jump start from mate.


Nah I'm the opposite mate I need an older woman that will leave me for dead in a sweaty mess haha


----------



## harrison180

Hello oldies how's your Sunday going?

For my dinner I've had that traditional British lunch... lasagne lol


----------



## Rykard

worked out this morning, had some roast pork and stuffing sandwiches for lunch, just about to have a shower and tea will be a tomato and onion based pasta sauce with leftover gammon chucked in with a bit of pasta.

hope everyone had a great festive season


----------



## raptordog

The usual wetherspoons Aberdeen Angus for me.......


----------



## harrison180

raptordog said:


> The usual wetherspoons Aberdeen Angus for me.......


How u had it cooked mate rare? Nice bit of blood there


----------



## raptordog

Its just a example pic mate..... be a bit on the rare side for me that piece... 

Always have mine medium cooked...... cant do with it nuked lol ....that carbon aint good for you


----------



## gearchange

I have eaten sod all this year,came down with flu and lost appetite over the last 4 days.


----------



## dt36

gearchange said:


> I have eaten sod all this year,came down with flu and lost appetite over the last 4 days.


Snap. Gutting Mate. Me and Betty are laid up too. Sh1t ain't it...

Got a DW pass that I was going to use while home, but not registered it yet. Then tomorrow night we've got tickets for a really good Ska band. Hopefully will be a bit better tomorrow :beer:


----------



## raptordog

gearchange said:


> I have eaten sod all this year,came down with flu and lost appetite over the last 4 days.


Same here mate.....been as ruff as a bears ar*e most of the holiday.....just started to come round.

If nothing else it mite have shifted a bit of body fat....ready for the new years start at the gym....


----------



## gearchange

dt36 said:


> Snap. Gutting Mate. Me and Betty are laid up too. Sh1t ain't it...
> 
> Got a DW pass that I was going to use while home, but not registered it yet. Then tomorrow night we've got tickets for a really good Ska band. Hopefully will be a bit better tomorrow :beer:





raptordog said:


> Same here mate.....been as ruff as a bears ar*e most of the holiday.....just started to come round.
> 
> If nothing else it mite have shifted a bit of body fat....ready for the new years start at the gym....


Tell me about it guys... I planned my bulk to coincide with Christmas so I wouldn't have to worry about calories too much and then end up eating less than I would on a cut ..Sods law.


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Hello oldies how's your Sunday going?
> 
> For my dinner I've had that traditional British lunch... lasagne lol


Back to normal for me today at last .... Finished the journey back this morning after stopping off in Manchester to see my folks. Yesterday the M40/M42/M6 were hell on earth but this morning the M60/M61/M6 were a joy, little traffic and bright blue skies all the way home.... Did a quick workout before collecting the furballs from the cattery and now have a chicken pot roast simmering on the hob .... Back to work tomorrow


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> Back to normal for me today at last .... Finished the journey back this morning after stopping off in Manchester to see my folks. Yesterday the M40/M42/M6 were hell on earth but this morning the M60/M61/M6 were a joy, little traffic and bright blue skies all the way home.... Did a quick workout before collecting the furballs from the cattery and now have a chicken pot roast simmering on the hob .... Back to work tomorrow


The M6 from Manchester down to Birmingham is a joke. I do not know how so many crashes can happen on such an open and straight road


----------



## Northern Lass

harrison180 said:


> The M6 from Manchester down to Birmingham is a joke. I do not know how so many crashes can happen on such an open and straight road


Speed does it..


----------



## dt36

gearchange said:


> Tell me about it guys... I planned my bulk to coincide with Christmas so I wouldn't have to worry about calories too much and then end up eating less than I would on a cut ..Sods law.


Good excuse for an extension into the new year then.


----------



## Skye666

Evening all...awww u poor poor men with flu...of course I care about u oldies but really was it flu or flu flu the real flu?


----------



## harrison180

Northern Lass said:


> Speed does it..


What bloody speed? You spend two hours doing 30mph Then it's all 50mph limit from Stoke area onwards. It's a straight road. Not helped by those hobby bobby tossers that close the motorways off for everything


----------



## Northern Lass

harrison180 said:


> What bloody speed? You spend two hours doing 30mph Then it's all 50mph limit from Stoke area onwards. It's a straight road. Not helped by those hobby bobby tossers that close the motorways off for everything


Take that back then. God knows it just comes down to idiots lol


----------



## harrison180

raptordog said:


> Its just a example pic mate..... be a bit on the rare side for me that piece...
> 
> Always have mine medium cooked...... cant do with it nuked lol ....that carbon aint good for you


I normally ask for rare cuz no place cooks a steak right and it usually comes medium which is my limit of cooked. Went to a posh place the other week for my uncles birthday and they cooked it right but abit to rare for me. It was borderline blue, i thought I was eating an artery haha


----------



## harrison180

Northern Lass said:


> Take that back then. God knows it just comes down to idiots lol


It's just j26 to 13 really there is always some kind of problem. Those gantry signs are a huge help to... not.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Evening all...awww u poor poor men with flu...of course I care about u oldies but really was it flu or flu flu the real flu?


I haven't got the flu cuz I'm to manly and busy to get it so it's stayed away lol. Everyone else is ill but I ain't got the time for it


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Evening all...awww u poor poor men with flu...of course I care about u oldies but really was it flu or flu flu the real flu?


Don't think it's full on Man Flu, as my Betty has it too and is still kicking 

It's more irritating at the moment though, as we can't go visit elderly family in fear of passing it on.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all. Sounds like a Drs waiting room in here tonight LOL


----------



## dt36

Well we just had a Chinese delivered and am settling down now for WSM. Kids just come in, looked at the state of us on the settee and have gone back out. mg:


----------



## andyhuggins

Enjoy the Chinese mate. Just going to watch wsm myself


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all. Sounds like a Drs waiting room in here tonight LOL


We've all had the runs in our house this xmas


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> We've all had the runs in our house this xmas


Ummm that was good to know Vicky :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Ummm that was good to know Vicky :lol:


Thought I would tell the world. Hope your not eating LOL


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Thought I would tell the world. Hope your not eating LOL


LOL No I wasn't thanks Vicky. Like the avi


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> LOL No I wasn't thanks Vicky. Like the avi


Thanks . Apart from my deadlift face lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Thanks . Apart from my deadlift face lol


That face is screaming max effort to me. Good job


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Don't think it's full on Man Flu, as my Betty has it too and is still kicking
> 
> It's more irritating at the moment though, as we can't go visit elderly family in fear of passing it on.


Dosnt it only get passed on at a certain time then after that not so?? ... Yes see if Betty can cope u have to :lol:


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> Thought I would tell the world. Hope your not eating LOL


Love the avi Hun :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yes :thumb:


Not long now till it's time to get the game face on @Skye666 :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Love the avi Hun :thumbup1:


hey Skye! Thanks .

Hows mother hood?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Not long now till it's time to get the game face on @Skye666 :thumbup1:


Yep...iv kind of started to ease myself in .. Are u readyyyyyyyyy :bounce:


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> hey Skye! Thanks .
> 
> Hows mother hood?


It's going ok thank you ...squeezing gym sessions in is tough but manageable ....u look great how's it all going anything planned for,the new year comp wise?


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> It's going ok thank you ...squeezing gym sessions in is tough but manageable ....u look great how's it all going anything planned for,the new year comp wise?


Thanks...I'm going to go on a cut and see how lean I can get ... thinking about doing a BB comp. and you?


----------



## Northern Lass

Oh yeah I've got a powelifting comp in February


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> Oh yeah I've got a powelifting comp in February


Good stuff .. Good luck with it then....


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Good stuff .. Good luck with it then....


Are you competing next year ?


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> Oh yeah I've got a powelifting comp in February


Yes iv got stuff planned can't talk about it much now though coz saxonfail is a dangerous stalker don't want him turning up begging me to be his friend :-/


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yep...iv kind of started to ease myself in .. Are u readyyyyyyyyy :bounce:


Kind of as I trained on xmas eve and will not train now till 1st jan 2015. So just chillin with the family and having fun. Then come 1st it's game on :cool2:


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Yes iv got stuff planned can't talk about it much now though coz saxonfail is a dangerous stalker don't want him turning up begging me to be his friend :-/


Jesus that's awful . Good luck with it Hun I'm sure you'll smash it .


----------



## Northern Lass

Are we all cutting in the new year then lol


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> Jesus that's awful . Good luck with it Hun I'm sure you'll smash it .


Thanks I can but try my best.


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> Are we all cutting in the new year then lol


Looking like it....oh except Harrison he's on a permanent bulk :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Are we all cutting in the new year then lol


I will be starting with a mini cut then see where things take me.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Looking like it....oh except Harrison he's on a permanent bulk :whistling:


LOL


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Looking like it....oh except Harrison he's on a permanent bulk :whistling:


Even my bulk needs to do a bulk I think haha


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I will be starting with a mini cut then see where things take me.


What the bloody hell is a mini cut lol?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> What the bloody hell is a mini cut lol?


About 6 weeks in duration not the normal 12 -18 weeks. Comprendy LOL


----------



## andyhuggins

So who on here is cutting come jan 1st?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> About 6 weeks in duration not the normal 12 -18 weeks. Comprendy LOL


Yeah lol. Just thought u was having an half ar5ed go at it Haha


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Yeah lol. Just thought u was having an half ar5ed go at it Haha


Fair point mate. But I have what they call an addictive personality so it is all or nothing.


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Fair point mate. But I have what they call an addictive personality so it is all or nothing.


"One drink is too many & a thousand never enough"?


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> "One drink is too many & a thousand never enough"?


The same could be said for jaffas too ..never enough I tell ya


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> "One drink is too many & a thousand never enough"?
> 
> [/QUO
> 
> It used to be like that @latblaster tbh. My priorities have changed nowadays so all is good with me.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> The same could be said for jaffas too ..never enough I tell ya


Or toblerones nom nom nom LOL


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Fair point mate. But I have what they call an addictive personality so it is all or nothing.


I have one of them but sometimes it's more of a hindrance than does me good.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I have one of them but sometimes it's more of a hindrance than does me good.


I know where you are coming from buddy. It can sometimes kill or cure you.


----------



## andyhuggins

Greetings fellow 45ers how has your day been?


----------



## latblaster

Good evening Andrew. :thumbup1:

Day's been ok, took mum to the hearing clinic, shopping, made food & now having some wine.

Remember my gran used to drink Sanatogen Tonic Wine, wonder if it's still made?


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Good evening Andrew. :thumbup1:
> 
> Day's been ok, took mum to the hearing clinic, shopping, made food & now having some wine.
> 
> Remember my gran used to drink Sanatogen Tonic Wine, wonder if it's still made?


Evening @latblaster Sanatogen now that is a blast from the past.


----------



## latblaster

View attachment 163528


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> View attachment 163528


I seem to remember "buckfast wine" too.


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> View attachment 163528


How ancient is this iv never ever heard of it lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> How ancient is this iv never ever heard of it lol


probably as ancient as I am @Skye666 LOL

How are you doing lady?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> probably as ancient as I am @Skye666 LOL
> 
> How are you doing lady?


Ur a spring chicken andy...yh I'm good thanks what u been up to?


----------



## Skye666

[email protected] like the avi...dosnt look like u need to do much work lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Ur a spring chicken andy...yh I'm good thanks what u been up to?


Spring chicken my ass tbh @Skye666 LOL I went to the beach with the family for a walk and just to have some fun. It was fcuking cold but had a good time.



Skye666 said:


> [email protected] like the avi...dosnt look like u need to do much work lol


It is not a recent pic tbh, but I intend to improve on it if I can.


----------



## 25434

I went to the beach too. Had a great big walk, about 10 miles or so, then had a coffee at a local gaffe. Made chicken salad for tea, had a glass of prosecco and now my lardy arras is on the sofa resting and watching total tripe on the TV. Can't decide wether to work legs or delts tomorrow....considering not bothering on either...lazy moo that I am.....will see how I feel when I get up........if I decide to get up that is...hehe......


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> I went to the beach too. Had a great big walk, about 10 miles or so, then had a coffee at a local gaffe. Made chicken salad for tea, had a glass of prosecco and now my lardy arras is on the sofa resting and watching total tripe on the TV. Can't decide wether to work legs or delts tomorrow....considering not bothering on either...lazy moo that I am.....will see how I feel when I get up........if I decide to get up that is...hehe......


Vote for legs


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> So who on here is cutting come jan 1st?


I will be knuckling down from 11th January.

Saying that, only had 1 banana all day with this blinking flu. Legs, hands and ribs feel like I've been sat on by an elephant.

Was supposed to be training with my lad over Christmas while he's home from the Army, but I've given him my gym pass now for his mate to go.


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> I went to the beach too. Had a great big walk, about 10 miles or so, then had a coffee at a local gaffe. Made chicken salad for tea, had a glass of prosecco and now my lardy arras is on the sofa resting and watching total tripe on the TV. Can't decide wether to work legs or delts tomorrow....considering not bothering on either...lazy moo that I am.....will see how I feel when I get up........if I decide to get up that is...hehe......


Can't beat a walk by the beach @Flubs


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> I will be knuckling down from 11th January.
> 
> Saying that, only had 1 banana all day with this blinking flu. Legs, hands and ribs feel like I've been sat on by an elephant.
> 
> Was supposed to be training with my lad over Christmas while he's home from the Army, but I've given him my gym pass now for his mate to go.


Hope you feel better soon buddy.


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> Can't beat a walk by the beach @[Redacted]


True, very true. I live near quite few few so I can choose....quiet walk, busy walk, sit and contemplate my navel walk......I'm very lucky indeed. I find the sea very therapeutic. I even have my fave rock which I sit on and think about stuff...I know, total saddo but I'm not fussed.... Seasons greetings to you Andyhuggins. Wishing you well for 2015.


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> True, very true. I live near quite few few so I can choose....quiet walk, busy walk, sit and contemplate my navel walk......I'm very lucky indeed. I find the sea very therapeutic. I even have my fave rock which I sit on and think about stuff...I know, total saddo but I'm not fussed.... Seasons greetings to you Andyhuggins. Wishing you well for 2015.


I don't think that having a favo rock to sit on is sad at all tbh. I think it is brilliant, I wish I lived nearer the coast. I wish you all the best for 2015 @Flubs


----------



## andyhuggins

So what are your goals for 2015?


----------



## 25434

@chris27. 

I saw you!  . How are you moi durrrrlin'? And more to the point, how are my little puglets doing?

Hey you.....wishing you a happy and healthy 2015. X


----------



## chris27

Flubs said:


> @chris27.
> 
> I saw you!  . How are you moi durrrrlin'? And more to the point, how are my little puglets doing?
> 
> Hey you.....wishing you a happy and healthy 2015. X


hey flubs I'm doing good thanks hope you are to ? The puglet's are doing well lol I was thinking maybe to breed soon again that'll be fun lol wishing you a happy and healthy new year too


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Hello old timers hope we are all well, i have been fighting a virus for over two weeks, no training for over two weeks, hardly ate anything, once i started to feel a little better, i just ate crap, crap, and more crap, plus a few to many beers, cant wait to get back into it, gonna really work my @rse off in 2015


----------



## 25434

chris27 said:


> hey [Redacted] I'm doing good thanks hope you are to ? The puglet's are doing well lol I was thinking maybe to breed soon again that'll be fun lol wishing you a happy and healthy new year too


Hey there, yes, I'm doing ok thanks....had a couple of downers but ya know, that's life for ga  . Breeding the Ickle pugs? Awwwweeee....their little fat tummies and cute faces running round.....bliss! Hahahaaa.......take care you....I'm off for a cuppa...


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Hello old timers hope we are all well, i have been fighting a virus for over two weeks, no training for over two weeks, hardly ate anything, once i started to feel a little better, i just ate crap, crap, and more crap, plus a few to many beers, cant wait to get back into it, gonna really work my @rse off in 2015


Good to hear from you buddy.


----------



## 25434

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Hello old timers hope we are all well, i have been fighting a virus for over two weeks, no training for over two weeks, hardly ate anything, once i started to feel a little better, i just ate crap, crap, and more crap, plus a few to many beers, cant wait to get back into it, gonna really work my @rse off in 2015


Hello Ken. Sorry to hear you've been out of sorts...I'm going to get down to work shortly too...de 'flub" myself for summer.......wishing you well....


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

cheers Andy, well the silver lining of me being ill, is the rest has healed my elbow injury, well i say healed, it's 70% better, so all's good


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Flubs said:


> Hello Ken. Sorry to hear you've been out of sorts...I'm going to get down to work shortly too...de 'flub" myself for summer.......wishing you well....


Cheers Flubs, summer time eh? i've been there many times myself, but i've never quite got there, if you follow me


----------



## 25434

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Cheers [Redacted], summer time eh? i've been there many times myself, but i've never quite got there, if you follow me


I do indeed and I suspect neither will I :laugh: however.....it feels good to say it as I'm lounging like a whale on the sofa ...heheee...


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Flubs said:


> I do indeed and I suspect neither will I :laugh: however.....it feels good to say it as I'm lounging like a whale on the sofa ...heheee...


I think my problem is, that i start to soon, then life gets in the way, by the time summer is here, i have already peaked, and am on my way back down, or should that be filling out, when everyone else is strutting their stuff, in their itsy bitsy teenie weenie cossies


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Have u had novelty slippers or those that look like they are made from pub carpets lol?
> 
> Have a good day mate


you been peering in my windows mate ????? lol

got a pair that's like animal from the Muppets,with a big Cigar sticking out his mouth,there's always one pair of novelty Baffies (Scottish Slippers ) every xmas mate..

ive got 4 kids and 5 grandkids,so the slipper thing is enevetable at mines mate lol

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Sat in my slipper boots now lol, so what if they are mainly for women, they are lovely and warm, and in the words of tiny Tom, er i mean Tim, merry christmas one and all





harrison180 said:


> When u say slipper boots do u mean those huggie things?





Ken Hutchinson said:


> Yeah there the ones, nice and toastie lol


my mrs got new ones this year,so i got her hand me downs....

toastie they be mate lol

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man

gearchange said:


> I never got any and this year ,funny thing is I need a pair.


ain't that always the way mate....

when you need something you never get it from Santa (at our age anyway lol )

cheers shaun


----------



## musclemate

Afternoon everyone... I hope you all had a great Christmas.

What are your training goals for the coming year?

Mine are to....

1. Get lean by end of June (currently 103.7kg @ 5' 9")

2. Add 5kg to my lean body weight (added 14.6kg during 2014)

3. Finally see a full length avatar/photo of our lovely @Skye666 :innocent:


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> They should if they are caring ones. Not so much legal stuff unless the parents are a waste of space. My grandparents loved me and they treat you better than parents cuz you get (or appears this day and age HAD) your discipline and life lessons but then go to the grandparents cuz they won't say no to letting you have sweets etc lol


couldn't agree more mate.....

i love my Grandad rites...

when their mums and dads say no..

i get to use my Grandad powers to spoil my 5 grandkids,it's a great feeling mate

cheers shaun

P.S. and only Granny can overturn grandad powers mate lol


----------



## the wee man

andyhuggins said:


> So guys what are your aims/goals for 2015?


hit the gym on 3rd of January and train hard all year,to try and surpass what i achieved back in the nineties.....

i wish you all a healthy happy new year folks

All the best,Shaun


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening folks  Hope you are all well?


----------



## latblaster

Andrew, good evening. :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Andrew, good evening. :thumbup1:


Good evening to you @latblaster :cool2:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Good evening to one and all


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening @Ken Hutchinson


----------



## andyhuggins

So what are you all up to for new years eve?


----------



## harrison180

Evening all.

Seen my cousins little girl yesterday she is great but I like it when they get to one cuz they are with us more. At 4 days old she just lies there scrunching her face up lol.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> So what are you all up to for new years eve?


I'll be in bed for 9.30 cuz I'm a miserable cvnt and moaning about everyone having a nice time down the pub not far from me. I can't wait to see the end of this sh1t year.


----------



## harrison180

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Good evening to one and all


Evening mate. Traded them slippers in for something abit more manly yet haha?


----------



## andyhuggins

I am babysitting our graddaughter so the youngsters can go and party. Tbh my partying days are well over so it suits me.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

harrison180 said:


> Evening mate. Traded them slippers in for something abit more manly yet haha?


My eldest son was admiring them the other day lol


----------



## andyhuggins

What all this about slippers any pics guys?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> What all this about slippers any pics guys?


Top secret mate lol

PS i cant have two of you taking the p1ss lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Top secret mate lol
> 
> PS i cant have two of you taking the p1ss lol


Oh yeah dangle the carrot and then pull it away. Miserable barstewards LOL


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> Oh yeah dangle the carrot and then pull it away. Miserable barstewards LOL


Ok then, i have got a lovely pair of slipper boots, to keep my ankles warm over the winter lol (they were a gift)


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Ok then, i have got a lovely pair of slipper boots, to keep my ankles warm over the winter lol (they were a gift)


Nothing wrong with them at all mate. I have a pair of cooler slippers that look similar to ugg boots bloody toasty or what :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> Nothing wrong with them at all mate. I have a pair of cooler slippers that look similar to ugg boots bloody toasty or what :thumb:


Haha the jokes on harrison, while we are all nice and toastie he will be freezing his plumbs off


----------



## harrison180

Ken Hutchinson said:


> My eldest son was admiring them the other day lol


That needs sorting and sorting now mate. 1st it will be the slippers then you will catch him in your wife's hi heels lol


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Nothing wrong with them at all mate. I have a pair of cooler slippers that look similar to ugg boots bloody toasty or what :thumb:


Man a live. What's wrong with the good old fashioned thick novelty slipper lol


----------



## harrison180

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Haha the jokes on harrison, while we are all nice and toastie he will be freezing his plumbs off


Atleast ill freeze as a man haha. Best pair of slippers were some made from kangaroo. They were great. Worst day of my life when my feet didn't fit them anymore haha


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Man a live. What's wrong with the good old fashioned thick novelty slipper lol


They both do the same thing in my eyes. Keep your feet warm. On the subject of the wives high heels on second thoughts NO.


----------



## andyhuggins

Where the fcuk is everyone tonight?


----------



## Skye666

musclemate said:


> Afternoon everyone... I hope you all had a great Christmas.
> 
> What are your training goals for the coming year?
> 
> Mine are to....
> 
> 1. Get lean by end of June (currently 103.7kg @ 5' 9")
> 
> 2. Add 5kg to my lean body weight (added 14.6kg during 2014)
> 
> 3. Finally see a full length avatar/photo of our lovely @Skye666 :innocent:


Oi don't be giving me tht 'innocent' look mr....I always put up full length avi but it gets cropped by the cropping ppl along the way :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

Helloooo .. How's everyone..


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Helloooo .. How's everyone..


Hey @Skye666 I am good and raring to go on the 1st :thumbup1:

Now you have got over your earlier rant. How are you? Go on post that avi you had of yourself full length a while back.


----------



## Northern Lass

Evening guys.. I've just been looking at figure bikini suits and couldn't believe the price... compared to the mens posing trunks..


----------



## andyhuggins

Northern Lass said:


> Evening guys.. I've just been looking at figure bikini suits and couldn't believe the price... compared to the mens posing trunks..


Evening @Northern Lass It is twice the material though :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Northern Lass It is twice the material though :lol:


lol...


----------



## andyhuggins

Which feds do a "figure" class @Northern Lass?


----------



## Northern Lass

I think its like body fitness etc..


----------



## Newperson

Skye666 said:


> Yes iv got stuff planned can't talk about it much now though coz saxonfail is a dangerous stalker don't want him turning up begging me to be his friend :-/


I will protect you from old ******


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @Skye666 I am good and raring to go on the 1st :thumbup1:
> 
> Now you have got over your earlier rant. How are you? Go on post that avi you had of yourself full length a while back.


Lol rant that was polite! Which avi?

Yes il be waiting on the 1st.. :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

Newperson said:


> I will protect you from old ******


Oh reeeeeally? Lol I have nothing against pale skin just the inside of him!


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> Evening guys.. I've just been looking at figure bikini suits and couldn't believe the price... compared to the mens posing trunks..


Lol yep...don't get me started :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol rant that was polite! Which avi?
> 
> Yes il be waiting on the 1st.. :tongue:


The avi you posted earlier in the month from you comp with the posing hands. Probably makes no sense tbh.

Waiting on the 1st cheeky bitch :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> The avi you posted earlier in the month from you comp with the posing hands. Probably makes no sense tbh.
> 
> Waiting on the 1st cheeky bitch :tongue:


Oh yh. Know

Lol the 1st yes because I needed an early start so when arrive il be there ....on the 1st with a pinch and a punch :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Oh yh. Know
> 
> Lol the 1st yes because I needed an early start so when arrive il be there ....on the 1st with a pinch and a punch :lol:


Being a senile old **** when is the comp @Skye666?


----------



## andyhuggins

Just thought @Skye666 you may not want to state that. OPPS sorry hun.


----------



## 25434

Morning peeps. I'll be busy later so taking the opportunity to wish y'all a happy new year. Wishing you everything good.


----------



## chris27

Flubs said:


> Morning peeps. I'll be busy later so taking the opportunity to wish y'all a happy new year. Wishing you everything good.


happy new year to you to flubs love the avi have a great day


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> Yes iv got stuff planned can't talk about it much now though coz saxonfail is a dangerous stalker don't want him turning up begging me to be his friend :-/


Watching post menopausal ***** come runner up again in another slimming contest?

Not really be worth the train fare would it.

Tell you what vinigar tits, stop mentioning my name and I wont reply.


----------



## 25434

chris27 said:


> happy new year to you to [Redacted] love the avi have a great day


Hello there Chris27. Thank you, have a lovely time whatever you are doing and I wish you an the Ickle pugs all things good. X


----------



## chris27

Flubs said:


> Hello there Chris27. Thank you, have a lovely time whatever you are doing and I wish you an the Ickle pugs all things good. X


thank you . I got up this morning to 13 piglets from my sow I try ed to put pic up but can't lol I will later lovely we things


----------



## 25434

chris27 said:


> thank you . I got up this morning to 13 piglets from my sow I try ed to put pic up but can't lol I will later lovely we things


Crikey! How exciting....I lived in a pig farm when I was a child and used to go and feed them....soooooo cute......not so much when they are first out of mum, but a bit later they are.......  . Or is that just me that thinks that....haha........right then, time for a cuppa methinks, then on with the day...take care Chris, good to know u r ok. See u on the "other side" heehee......


----------



## chris27

Flubs said:


> Crikey! How exciting....I lived in a pig farm when I was a child and used to go and feed them....soooooo cute......not so much when they are first out of mum, but a bit later they are.......  . Or is that just me that thinks that....haha........right then, time for a cuppa methinks, then on with the day...take care Chris, good to know u r ok. See u on the "other side" heehee......


lol your a wee country girl at heart . Hope you enjoy your cuppa and your day spk soon flubs


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Just thought @Skye666 you may not want to state that. OPPS sorry hun.


Well lest just say it could be April May time ...isn't it ridiculous that the forum was prob designed with a view tht people may want to compete and exchange views tips thoughts on that...and now that there are stupid grown ups looking to fight with every quote it leaves u feeling ...it's best to be careful what u discuss...really sad!


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> Watching post menopausal ***** come runner up again in another slimming contest?
> 
> Not really be worth the train fare would it.
> 
> Runner up?? It wasn't runner up it was 3rd place and only my 2nd comp it took a lot of hard work and I will work harder to come home with nothing less the next time..and it's a legacy to the grand kids u know those innocent creatures u have so much hate for.....weird!
> 
> Mentioning ur name? Well it says SAXONFAIL but I'm happy u now recognise u are a bitter twisted failure who looks to try and trample all over others because of ur own failures in life...u even attacked kristina and her accomplishments ur a rude little man and if there's one person I swear I would have no issue coming face to face with ...it's u...but ur spineless little ass wouldn't dare. And finally troll my vinegar tits would happily bounce ur sad little ass right outta my way so when ur ready.
> 
> Tell you what vinigar tits, stop mentioning my name and I wont reply.


----------



## Skye666

Oh setting it up so I can't reply ...well that says it all SAXONFAIL


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Morning peeps. I'll be busy later so taking the opportunity to wish y'all a happy new year. Wishing you everything good.


And u flubs


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Good morning oldies, for all of you going out tonight, take it easy, at our age it can be very painful in the morning


----------



## latblaster

Morning all, hope everyone is happy & contented.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is happy & contented.


I'm good mate how are u? You doing much for new years?


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> Oh setting it up so I can't reply ...well that says it all SAXONFAIL


fvck you jabbering on about now has been?


----------



## dt36

latblaster said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is happy & contented.


We are still on our ar3e in my house. Daughter just brought some stew around for us, but struggling to eat a 1/4 of it.

Oh well, looks like it's more Zopiclone for tea then, boys...


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Morning all, hope everyone is happy & contented.


Was working this morning which was a bit hectic as the shop was quite busy...then home, workout, and now waiting for the water to heat for a bath... this evening am just going to chill ....


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> fvck you jabbering on about now has been?


Jeez ur mrs must be ugly ur so angry at women...attacking kristina the other day and now me..what's up with u....it's not our fault she's a fat mess and u hate it....happy new year :wub:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Jeez ur mrs must be ugly ur so angry at women...attacking kristina the other day and now me..what's up with u....it's not our fault she's a fat mess and u hate it....happy new year :wub:


Hi skye u ok? Have u seen the little un yet? What u got planned for tonight apart from arguing with your mate sax lol


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> We are still on our ar3e in my house. Daughter just brought some stew around for us, but struggling to eat a 1/4 of it.
> 
> Oh well, looks like it's more Zopiclone for tea then, boys...


Sorry to hear that @dt36 Hope you get well soon buddy.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Hi skye u ok? Have u seen the little un yet? What u got planned for tonight apart from arguing with your mate sax lol


Hello u...no not yet but next week.

Off out for food in an hour with friends but not up to much I'm washed up,remember so I can't do a lot can I...my days are over boooooo lol

What u up to?

Nice avi :thumb: I mean car :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hello u...no not yet but next week.
> 
> Off out for food in an hour with friends but not up to much I'm washed up,remember so I can't do a lot can I...my days are over boooooo lol
> 
> What u up to?
> 
> Nice avi :thumb: I mean car :lol:


 @Skye666 have a good evening with your friends 

@harrison180 Nice capri mate


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 have a good evening with your friends
> 
> @harrison180 Nice capri mate


Thanks andy I'm being good it's a harvester! So chicken on the menu.


----------



## 39005

have a good night and a good new year all you coffin dodgers 

... mmm , hang on- i belong in here aswell :tongue:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Thanks andy I'm being good it's a harvester! So chicken on the menu.


Its your last day of freedom :wink: So let your taste buds go mad 

May catch up with you later if you are around after the meal?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Its your last day of freedom :wink: So let your taste buds go mad
> 
> May catch up with you later if you are around after the meal?


Lol yes do we chat prep...


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol yes do we chat prep...


We can chat about whatever you like :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> We can chat about whatever you like :whistling:


Prep then lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Prep then lol


OHHHH okay LOL.


----------



## raptordog

Just to wish all my friend on the 45 + and the rest of the forum all the best..... :thumb:

May the new year bring good luck and good health to you and and all your loved ones...and

may it also deliver all your hopes and dreams..... :thumbup1:

A very Happy New year to you all............ :beer:


----------



## latblaster

Looking forward to the New Year...I'll be 48 in 2015! :whistling:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Hello u...no not yet but next week.
> 
> Off out for food in an hour with friends but not up to much I'm washed up,remember so I can't do a lot can I...my days are over boooooo lol
> 
> What u up to?
> 
> Nice avi :thumb: I mean car :lol:


Thanks  . I dunno whose better looking me or the car haha.

I'm not doing much just in with the mrs dad. I'm in the same boat as you all washed up and should give in haha


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 have a good evening with your friends
> 
> @harrison180 Nice capri mate


Ta mate. She will look even better when I've finished with her. Got my chrome vinyl wrap coming soon for the interior and bits. The paint isn't good enough for me or my baby lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Enjoy Miami Vice mate. Boy that takes me back


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Enjoy Miami Vice mate. Boy that takes me back


Haha dumb cvnt here left it at home so miami vice is out mate. Probably Roy chubby brown now.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Haha dumb cvnt here left it at home so miami vice is out mate. Probably Roy chubby brown now.


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Enjoy Miami Vice mate. Boy that takes me back


Yup, before Harri san was born, I think.

Who was Crockett....had a drug issue in later years, iirc?


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Yup, before Harri san was born, I think.
> 
> Who was Crockett....had a drug issue in later years, iirc?


Can't remember who played Crockett or Tubs tbh mate.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Yup, before Harri san was born, I think.
> 
> Who was Crockett....had a drug issue in later years, iirc?


I'm still there mate. It's still 1984 in my mind. Going into 1985 in a few hours haha. I'm an 80s freak.

Don Johnson played crocket mate


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> *Can't remember *who played Crockett or Tubs tbh mate.


It's dementia Andy...... :lol:

Joking mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

@harrison180 you would have been great in the series "Ashes to Ashes".


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> It's dementia Andy...... :lol:
> 
> Joking mate.


LOL it probably is mate at 52. Err blatlaster :lol:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> @harrison180 you would have been great in the series "Ashes to Ashes".


Haha if only we did go back to the 80s and become a real copper. I'd be first to top myself.

My Mrs said im like gene hunt. I wear the boots and im just straight forward like him. Women love abit of sexism even if they don't admit it.


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> LOL it probably is mate at 52. Err blatlaster :lol: [/quote?
> 
> Who are you? Where am I?
> 
> Just reminded me when I was nursing a patient many years ago who had dementia.
> 
> He was in a dreadful state, didn't know where he was. He then had a short period of lucidity, and said:
> 
> "what's happening to me?" & started crying.
> 
> So, we must make 'Everyday Count'.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Haha if only we did go back to the 80s and become a real copper. I'd be first to top myself.
> 
> My Mrs said im like gene hunt. I wear the boots and im just straight forward like him. Women love abit of sexism even if they don't admit it.


He just makes me crack up mate. Got any new boots?


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Very true my friend we just don't know when it will strike.


----------



## latblaster

From Ian Drurys album: "New Boots & Panties"


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> He just makes me crack up mate. Got any new boots?


He is a real man mate. "Your diary entry will say, today I took a prozzie hostage and was shot dead by 3 armed ba5tards"

Me being abit of a show off an all I have scripted an 80s cop type thing. Even done the tune on my keyboard for it. I was hoping to do it with the Capri as it is now so if i destroyed the diff or other parts it wouldn't matter cuz it's all being rebuilt. Don't fancy wheel spinning and handbrake turning when it's all fixed up. I'll do something tho. No doubt get done for being political incorrect haha.

I need some new boots mate mine are looking abit worn out now.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> From Ian Drurys album: "New Boots & Panties"


Was he a polio victim I seem to recall?


----------



## latblaster

Take 3 prozzies hostage mate...a much better end!!!


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> He just makes me crack up mate. Got any new boots?


NEWROCK Mens New Rock 7991 West Cowboy Boots Black White Snake Skin Steel Heels | eBay

That's the pair im looking at next


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> He is a real man mate. "Your diary entry will say, today I took a prozzie hostage and was shot dead by 3 armed ba5tards"
> 
> Me being abit of a show off an all I have scripted an 80s cop type thing. Even done the tune on my keyboard for it. I was hoping to do it with the Capri as it is now so if i destroyed the diff or other parts it wouldn't matter cuz it's all being rebuilt. Don't fancy wheel spinning and handbrake turning when it's all fixed up. I'll do something tho. No doubt get done for being political incorrect haha.
> 
> I need some new boots mate mine are looking abit worn out now.


Do it do it mate. It would be excellent :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> NEWROCK Mens New Rock 7991 West Cowboy Boots Black White Snake Skin Steel Heels | eBay
> 
> That's the pair im looking at next


OHH fcuking yes mate.


----------



## latblaster

View attachment 163595


----------



## saxondale

latblaster said:


> From Ian Drurys album: "New Boots & Panties"


songs about a pedophile isnt it?


----------



## latblaster

Someone's bored. Just like a child.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Do it do it mate. It would be excellent :thumbup1:


It's all scripted I just need my car up and running, my mate to film it, a few extras to help out in the scene and away I go lol.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> OHH fcuking yes mate.


Pair I have atm are black leather snakeskin look. I find it p1ss funny when people start saying it's disgusting under there breath etc. I then go on about how it comes from very very rare black boa snake. Only 500 left on the wild haha.

Uptight ba5tards


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> View attachment 163595


Ostrich those are ain't they mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> It's all scripted I just need my car up and running, my mate to film it, a few extras to help out in the scene and away I go lol.


Well let us know when its done mate. Did you see @latblasters boot suggestion?


----------



## saxondale

latblaster said:


> Someone's bored. Just like a child.


v

Bits of the lyrics keep coming back to me, I prefer aint half been some clever bstrds or mash it up harry, for the sing along though to be honest


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Well let us know when its done mate. Did you see @latblasters boot suggestion?


Yeah mate. Black's more my colour tho lol. Like Johnny Cash haha.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Yeah mate. Black's more my colour tho lol. Like Johnny Cash haha.


Johnny Cash what a legend mate. Got to love him really.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Johnny Cash what a legend mate. Got to love him really.


They don't make music like that anymore mate. Have a listen to Johnny Cash - I've been everywhere and the general Lee.

Do u like country music mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> They don't make music like that anymore mate. Have a listen to Johnny Cash - I've been everywhere and the general Lee.
> 
> Do u like country music mate?


Not really tbh mate. Just find Cash's music really good and raw for some reason.


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> It's all scripted I just need my car up and running, my mate to film it, a few extras to help out in the scene and away I go lol.


I'll fill in as an extra if you'll let me bring my Scort :thumbup1:

This is one of my favourites for an idea of a clip. Friend of my daughters works on Doctor Who and we've had a chat about doing something for his portfolio.

One Wet Sunday In a Mk1 Ford Escort - With Joe Ra&#8230;: One Wet Sunday In a Mk1 Ford Escort - With Joe Rackley - YouTube

Got a Prom and a Wedding booked for my car next year and I was thinking a video would help get the car a few more gigs...


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Not really tbh mate. Just find Cash's music really good and raw for some reason.


Cuz it is raw real music mate. Real instruments being recorded not someone singing to a backing track somewhere.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> I'll fill in as an extra if you'll let me bring my Scort :thumbup1:
> 
> This is one of my favourites for an idea of a clip. Friend of my daughters works on Doctor Who and we've had a chat about doing something for his portfolio.
> 
> One Wet Sunday In a Mk1 Ford Escort - With Joe Ra&#8230;: One Wet Sunday In a Mk1 Ford Escort - With Joe Rackley - YouTube
> 
> Got a Prom and a Wedding booked for my car next year and I was thinking a video would help get the car a few more gigs...


You guys could be on a roll


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Cuz it is raw real music mate. Real instruments being recorded not someone singing to a backing track somewhere.


Exactly my friend. Well said


----------



## dt36

Talking of boots, got my Betty a new pair of wellies and she loves them.

Went for the Oxblood. Was hoping to go watch the rugby tomorrow so she could wear them, but I think we'll be staying indoors again.

Wellies | Official Dr Martens Store - UK


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> I'll fill in as an extra if you'll let me bring my Scort :thumbup1:
> 
> This is one of my favourites for an idea of a clip. Friend of my daughters works on Doctor Who and we've had a chat about doing something for his portfolio.
> 
> One Wet Sunday In a Mk1 Ford Escort - With Joe Ra&#8230;: One Wet Sunday In a Mk1 Ford Escort - With Joe Rackley - YouTube
> 
> Got a Prom and a Wedding booked for my car next year and I was thinking a video would help get the car a few more gigs...


Where abouts u from mate?

I want to do weddings etc when she is all done up. Can I ask How much you charge mate? Lad who bought my mom and dads camper charges 450 a wedding


----------



## harrison180

Mens Black Western Cowboy Shirt Embroidered Red Rose Fancy Dress Line Dancing | eBay

Thinking of getting this as I'm bored of my other shirt


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Mens Black Western Cowboy Shirt Embroidered Red Rose Fancy Dress Line Dancing | eBay
> 
> Thinking of getting this as I'm bored of my other shirt


If you are confident enough to wear it mate, go for it.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> If you are confident enough to wear it mate, go for it.


You can't see me very clear in my avi mate. I have no problem with confidence lol. I got my leather waistcoat on (or Westcut if you come from my area haha).

My normal dress sense is the old James Dean look. If not I always have my waistcoat on. I probably wear more cows than a farmer has in his field haha.

Tbh I don't get much bother at all. Had a gobby lad at the pub I played darts in once but I humiliated him in front of everyone.


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Where abouts u from mate?
> 
> I want to do weddings etc when she is all done up. Can I ask How much you charge mate? Lad who bought my mom and dads camper charges 450 a wedding


£125 for a local wedding and £50 for a prom. However, we have my Mates Escort Cosworth as a back up too if needed. We are probably too cheap, but it's more to fund the running of our cars, as opposed to running it as a business.

When home, I am based in South Wales.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> £125 for a local wedding and £50 for a prom. However, we have my Mates Escort Cosworth as a back up too if needed. We are probably too cheap, but it's more to fund the running of our cars, as opposed to running it as a business.
> 
> When home, I am based in South Wales.


That wouldn't be bad cash for a days work driving a great car. I used to drive a horse and carriage for a bloke on a Saturday he made loads off that. I enjoyed doing that it was great fun. Had some sexy brides and bridesmaids. The brides ain't interested cuz they are getting married and going to be happy forever and all that bollox but the bridesmaids were nice and flirty  .

Plenty of mountain roads by u mate?


----------



## dt36

All mountain roads and lanes. Mostly Brecon, Talybont, Gilwern etc.

Can get some good runs on a Sunday to some nice pubs for a bit of food and a mooch.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> All mountain roads and lanes. Mostly Brecon, Talybont, Gilwern etc.
> 
> Can get some good runs on a Sunday to some nice pubs for a bit of food and a mooch.


I only normal get to Drive down those roads in my van which ain't much fun.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Thanks  . I dunno whose better looking me or the car haha.
> 
> I'm not doing much just in with the mrs dad. I'm in the same boat as you all washed up and should give in haha


Yes but have u got said 'vinegar tits' ??


----------



## andyhuggins

What is all this "vinegar tits " talk?


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Yes but have u got said 'vinegar tits' ??


I don't like Vinegar...but I'm sure I'd like your t***.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Yes but have u got said 'vinegar tits' ??


Haha nah you can have them all to yourself  .

You haven't got vine ager tits btw. I'm an expert in tits haha


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> What is all this "vinegar tits " talk?


Saxondale said skye had vinegar tits. Whatever those are is a mystery to me


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> I don't like Vinegar...but I'm sure I'd like your t***.


Pork pie shopping mate? Haha


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Saxondale said skye had vinegar tits. Whatever those are is a mystery to me


Think he's depressed.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Saxondale said skye had vinegar tits. Whatever those are is a mystery to me


lets move from that tbh.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> lets move from that tbh.


I have put many things on tits in my time but never vinegar lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yes but have u got said 'vinegar tits' ??


 @Skye666 you alright lady?


----------



## andyhuggins

I wish all you guys health, happiness and contentment for 2015.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I wish all you guys health, happiness and contentment for 2015.


And you mate


----------



## harrison180

I no its abit early but oh well.

Happy new year golden oldies


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Think he's depressed.


Lol I think he's demented!!

@Andy Yes I'm fine thanks .....so are u all ready for the count down...I can't go to bed until the fireworks are done my dog goes mental have to turn TV up full blast so she can't hear them..then I'm allowed sleep :death:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol I think he's demented!!
> 
> @Andy Yes I'm fine thanks .....so are u all ready for the count down...I can't go to bed until the fireworks are done my dog goes mental have to turn TV up full blast so she can't hear them..then I'm allowed sleep :death:


AHH glad to hear you are good lady  I am more than ready and will be doing legs in the morning. animals don't we just love them. X


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> AHH glad to hear you are good lady  I am more than ready and will be doing legs in the morning. animals don't we just love them. X


Doing legs..do u have home gym?

Yes I love my pooch more than humans!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Doing legs..do u have home gym?
> 
> Yes I love my pooch more than humans!


No I will be training in my mates garage, he has a decent set up. Got to love the pooches.


----------



## Greshie

Happy New Year everyone  :thumb: hope it's a good one!

Like the good golden oldie I am, I was in bed relaxing by 9:30pm and lights out by 10:30.... I awoke at midnight to hear distant (and must have been rather damp fireworks) and the skirl of the pipes playing Auld Lang Syne ... at least that is what I assume was being played as either the non existent wind was distorting the sound, or the piper was a novice, or the piper was pished ... or perhaps all three....


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> Happy New Year everyone  :thumb: hope it's a good one!
> 
> Like the good golden oldie I am, I was in bed relaxing by 9:30pm and lights out by 10:30.... I awoke at midnight to hear distant (and must have been rather damp fireworks) and the skirl of the pipes playing Auld Lang Syne ... at least that is what I assume was being played as either the non existent wind was distorting the sound, or the piper was a novice, or the piper was pished ... or perhaps all three....


Ran c nesbitt on the pipes haha. Happy new year mate


----------



## harrison180

Evening everyone how are we?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Evening everyone how are we?


Evening buddy. Hope you well and have had a good day. Plus its the weekend :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening buddy. Hope you well and have had a good day. Plus its the weekend :thumb:


I'm sound mate. Having a night watching crap tv haha. You upto much mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I'm sound mate. Having a night watching crap tv haha. You upto much mate?


Good to hear you are sound buddy. Most tv is crap nowadays HAHA Trained earlier on so just relaxing oa the moment


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Good to hear you are sound buddy. Most tv is crap nowadays HAHA Trained earlier on so just relaxing oa the moment


I'd watch miami vice mate but the mrs won't be educated in good tv so ill wait for her to go to sleep lol. Looking for ideas for my capri


----------



## andyhuggins

Used to love Miami vice.Good times  What sort of ideas about the capri mate?


----------



## harrison180

http://www.creativecrash.com/system/photos/000/020/340/20340/big/mk1_4.jpg?1251130766

http://www.creativecrash.com/system/photos/000/020/358/20358/big/mk3_3.jpg?1251130772

@andyhuggins


----------



## dt36

Still on my ar3e with this Manflu. Can honestly say it's put a right damper on our Christmas.

On a plus, we both had a B12 jab earlier, so hoping this gives us a boost.

Hope you all have a good New Year and are on target to achieving your goals. :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Used to love Miami vice.Good times  What sort of ideas about the capri mate?


It's brill mate. I want a pastel suit lol I've linked you to a couple of ideas mate


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Still on my ar3e with this Manflu. Can honestly say it's put a right damper on our Christmas.
> 
> On a plus, we both had a B12 jab earlier, so hoping this gives us a boost.
> 
> Hope you all have a good New Year and are on target to achieving your goals. :thumb:


Hope your better soon mate. I've got away with it so far. Worse I had was one day with a blocked nose and today I've just felt tired


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Still on my ar3e with this Manflu. Can honestly say it's put a right damper on our Christmas.
> 
> On a plus, we both had a B12 jab earlier, so hoping this gives us a boost.
> 
> Hope you all have a good New Year and are on target to achieving your goals. :thumb:


OMG mate sounds like you have had a totally rough time buddy. Hope 2015 goes better



harrison180 said:


> It's brill mate. I want a pastel suit lol I've linked you to a couple of ideas mate


Believe it or not I used to have a blue pastel suit back in the day 

Prefer the 2nd pic tbh mate.

Is yours a mk 1,2 or 3 mate?


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> http://www.creativecrash.com/system/photos/000/020/340/20340/big/mk1_4.jpg?1251130766
> 
> http://www.creativecrash.com/system/photos/000/020/358/20358/big/mk3_3.jpg?1251130772
> 
> @andyhuggins


Harry, I personally prefer the look of a classic MK2 Facelift Capri, but if you wanted to seriously turn some heads, why not theme it on Eleanor. This would not be a cheap way to go styling and paint wise, but would be a real head turner.

View attachment 163714


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Harry, I personally prefer the look of a classic MK2 Facelift Capri, but if you wanted to seriously turn some heads, why not theme it on Eleanor. This would not be a cheap way to go styling and paint wise, but would be a real head turner.
> 
> View attachment 163714


Nice motor Guys


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> OMG mate sounds like you have had a totally rough time buddy. Hope 2015 goes better
> 
> Believe it or not I used to have a blue pastel suit back in the day
> 
> Prefer the 2nd pic tbh mate.
> 
> Is yours a mk 1,2 or 3 mate?


Pictures please mate u will be my hero lol  .

I like the black one with the picture in the middle. I want a woman covering her tits with one arm and holding a colt pistol in the other hand. Just got a nasty look off the mrs when I told her haha.

Mines a mk3 mate


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Harry, I personally prefer the look of a classic MK2 Facelift Capri, but if you wanted to seriously turn some heads, why not theme it on Eleanor. This would not be a cheap way to go styling and paint wise, but would be a real head turner.
> 
> View attachment 163714


Nice sexy mustang mate. I just want my capri to be mine. As u no from being a fellow classic car driver u already no it turns heads. I really want to milk the attention now haha.

She will look amazing and sound amazing when I finished. I got some chrome vinyl wrap coming hopefully tomoz cuz the chrome paint wasn't good enough for my liking


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Pictures please mate u will be my hero lol  .
> 
> I like the black one with the picture in the middle. I want a woman covering her tits with one arm and holding a colt pistol in the other hand. Just got a nasty look off the mrs when I told her haha.
> 
> Mines a mk3 mate


Sorry all pics of those long lost years are in the loft i'm afraid. If I ever find one you will be the first to get a post 

Like the idea of the paint job


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry all pics of those long lost years are in the loft i'm afraid. If I ever find one you will be the first to get a post
> 
> Like the idea of the paint job


Found this on ebay mate. Very me I think Miami Vice Mens White Suit - Jacket 42R - Trousers 34L - Marco Carlotti - Cotton | eBay


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Found this on ebay mate. Very me I think Miami Vice Mens White Suit - Jacket 42R - Trousers 34L - Marco Carlotti - Cotton | eBay


What does the Mrs think mate?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> What does the Mrs think mate?


She has no sense of fashion mate lol. I'm stuck in the 80s. I love the tv shows, the fashions and the cars. I fvcking hate modern day crap.

She don't mind my dress sense really. She just says I'm not allowed a moustache lol. Didn't get a kiss for a month when I was doing movember haha.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> She has no sense of fashion mate lol. I'm stuck in the 80s. I love the tv shows, the fashions and the cars. I fvcking hate modern day crap.
> 
> She don't mind my dress sense really. She just says I'm not allowed a moustache lol. Didn't get a kiss for a month when I was doing movember haha.


LOL 1982 I was twenty mate. Good times buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> LOL 1982 I was twenty mate. Good times buddy :thumbup1:


You lucky sod lol. I would fit in then. A time where radio 1 was good, I would want to go to nightclubs. Cars looked good and different unlike today, scrap yards would have every part I want for my capri. It was still ok to be a man even if you wore make up to go to a new romantic Club lol.

Brilliant.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> You lucky sod lol. I would fit in then. A time where radio 1 was good, I would want to go to nightclubs. Cars looked good and different unlike today, scrap yards would have every part I want for my capri. It was still ok to be a man even if you wore make up to go to a new romantic Club lol.
> 
> Brilliant.


Sound just like me mate  Loved scrapyards to get the parts you need, had to go and get them off the cars as well. 2.8I capris ripping it up hanging the **** out. Miami vice every week on tv LOL


----------



## latblaster

Yup, the 80's were good....had two pork pies on the go! 

However....there was Adam Ant.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Yup, the 80's were good....had two pork pies on the go!
> 
> However....there was Adam Ant.


Evening buddy 

Got into ska and skinheads in a big way mid-way through the 80's too.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Sound just like me mate  Loved scrapyards to get the parts you need, had to go and get them off the cars as well. 2.8I capris ripping it up hanging the **** out. Miami vice every week on tv LOL


Well when I die I hope that's my heaven mate. Until then ill just have to be 30 years to late and be the odd one out.

I remember as a kid in the early 90's going with my dad to get parts for his Escort van. I used to sit in one of the cars on the bottom of the pile and pretend to drive haha. Imagine doing that now


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Yup, the 80's were good....had two pork pies on the go!
> 
> However....there was Adam Ant.


Fvcking legend Adam ant mate.

Haha pork pies were stylish in the 80s mate.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening buddy
> 
> Got into ska and skinheads in a big way mid-way through the 80's too.


I like ska music. I love madness but they should really pack it in now. I saw bad manners once lol that was an experience


----------



## andyhuggins

Took my youngest daughter to see madness in Dec. What a great party atmosphere it was tbh mate.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Took my youngest daughter to see madness in Dec. What a great party atmosphere it was tbh mate.


My cousin went to see them. I think suggs voice has gone abit tho


----------



## harrison180

@ latblaster were u one of the drug Lords from miami vice haha?

In response to the post u made that's gone haha


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> @* latblaster *were u one of the drug Lords from miami vice haha?
> 
> In response to the post u made that's gone haha


Is not available for comment.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Is not available for comment.


How old were u in 85 mate?


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> How old were u in 85 mate?


58


----------



## andyhuggins

@latblaster ages very well @harrison180


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> . I used to sit in one of the cars on the bottom of the pile and pretend to drive haha. Imagine doing that now


thats all you`ll ever do again in that capri now you`ve broke it mate


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> 58


Haha in 85?

Think your in the wrong thread mate u need the prehistoric section haha


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> thats all you`ll ever do in that capri now you`ve broke it mate


Nope it won't be as bad I first thought. Most things I am saving tbh. Nice clean up and re paint. Got some vinyl wrap coming tomoz hopefully so I can do some covering. Come the summer time ill look at getting my main parts rebuilt. That's going to be the hold up.


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> getting my main parts rebuilt


Yea, me too.


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Took my youngest daughter to see madness in Dec. What a great party atmosphere it was tbh mate.


OMG, loving this. We had tickets for Madness at the beginning of December, but I couldn't get home. Missus took my daughter instead and now she's Ska'd for life...

You are a top dad for taking your daughter. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> OMG, loving this. We had tickets for Madness at the beginning of December, but I couldn't get home. Missus took my daughter instead and now she's Ska'd for life...
> 
> You are a top dad for taking your daughter. :thumb:


Thanks @dt36 She fcuking loved it and so did I. It was in Bournemouth btw. Happy days


----------



## latblaster

Anyone still awake...?


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> Anyone still awake...?


I am.


----------



## andyhuggins

Ohh yeah :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> I am.


Hi gorgeuos...!!! :bounce:


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> Hi gorgeuos...!!! :bounce:


Ello.

I'm presuming you had a good festive period?? 

You to andy?


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> Ello.
> 
> I'm presuming you had a good festive period??
> 
> You to andy?


It was ok...am here until the end of Jan.

How's your back?


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> It was ok...am here until the end of Jan.
> 
> How's your back?


Why till the end of jan? Where are you going and are you going for long?

That's the reason why am still up  not good at the minute.


----------



## andyhuggins

So @mrssalvatore did you have an epic holiday?

Mine was great with all the family round. :thumb:


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> I live in Thai now, made the permenant move last Summer.
> 
> You on Painkillers my duck?


I've not been gone that long?!? When did this happen? Lol

I am for the day lot of good they do. Been on the same 40 a day for almost 10 years and they do bugger all!!


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> So @mrssalvatore did you have an epic holiday?
> 
> Mine was great with all the family round. :thumb:


It was errrr interesting. First Christmas we've been else where other than home. I won't be doing it again put it that way lol.


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> I've not been gone that long?!? When did this happen? Lol
> 
> I am for the day lot of good they do. Been on the same 40 a day for almost 10 years and they do bugger all!!


Wow...am so sorry to hear that. Pain is so sodding miserable...which ones are you on?

Have you tried Acupuncture, it really does help?


----------



## andyhuggins

@latblaster didn't know you where in THAI now mate. Fair play to you 

Sorry to here about the back @mrssalvatore that must be rough still. Xmas at home is a must tbh.


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> Wow...am so sorry to hear that. Pain is so sodding miserable...which ones are you on?
> 
> Have you tried Acupuncture, it really does help?


Lol you wanna list lol.

Diazepam

Codine

Amatriptyline

Accupan

Nefopam

Naproxen

Gapapentin

Pregabalin

Tramadol

And the occasional oramorph.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> @latblaster didn't know you where in THAI now mate. Fair play to you
> 
> Sorry to here about the back @mrssalvatore that must be rough still. Xmas at home is a must tbh.


Yeah as I said I won't be doing it again. But the kids enjoyed it so am not too fussed.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Yeah as I said I won't be doing it again. But the kids enjoyed it so am not too fussed.


So where did you go?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> So where did you go?


In laws!!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> In laws!!!!!


We had all the family coming and going to our house from xmas eve till NYD had an epic time


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> We had all the family coming and going to our house from xmas eve till NYD had an epic time


Yeah it was pretty boring for me to say the least.

Back at home this year.


----------



## andyhuggins

Why do you say back at home this year when I thought you missed it?


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Why do you say back at home this year when I thought you missed it?


Christmas this year will be back at home (my home) not the in laws home.

Am I making any sense?


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Christmas this year will be back at home (my home) not the in laws home.
> 
> Am I making any sense?


Yes totally. My fault Sorry.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Yes totally. My fault Sorry.


That's okay lol.


----------



## Skye666

Morning all

Mrssalvatore havnt seen u in ages ..damn the back not good for ya...and tht concoction of pills jeeeeeeeez woman tht would put me out cold lol

@Flubs what happened to queenie? I tried to have a catch up with the thread see how she's doing as I havnt seen her about for a while..but it's closed  hope she's ok she's did amazing last year.

What's everyone ( well not everyone!) up to today? I actually had a date planned but I cancelled after having a drink with him last night and thinking ....nahhhhhhhh!


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Mrssalvatore havnt seen u in ages ..damn the back not good for ya...and tht concoction of pills jeeeeeeeez woman tht would put me out cold lol
> 
> @Flubs what happened to queenie? I tried to have a catch up with the thread see how she's doing as I havnt seen her about for a while..but it's closed  hope she's ok she's did amazing last year.
> 
> What's everyone ( well not everyone!) up to today? I actually had a date planned but I cancelled after having a drink with him last night and thinking ....nahhhhhhhh!


Morning how are u?

Lol nothing worse than meeting someone and thinking nahhhh. Won't be like that on our date tho  . If u wasn't out last night having such a nahhhh time you could of come back to the 80s with me @andyhuggins and @latblaster lol (read back a few pages).


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> I actually had a date planned but I cancelled after having a drink with him last night and thinking ....nahhhhhhhh!


thats a shame i,m sure if you saw saxondale again you would hit it off,you two seem to have a chemistry. :lol: by the way happy new year bad girl


----------



## harrison180

Hi all how we doin.

For those of you on Facebook and interested I made a 1980s chat page.

It's not much atm cuz I just made it.

https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1578814325687333&ref=bookmark


----------



## gearchange

Well I am having a sh1t time to be honest ,got flu can't eat and feel crap.. Haven't trained in 2 weeks.


----------



## saxondale

graham58 said:


> thats a shame i,m sure if you saw saxondale again you would hit it off,you two seem to have a chemistry. :lol: by the way happy new year bad girl


what, what, why - be like fvcking my granny mate?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Morning how are u?
> 
> Lol nothing worse than meeting someone and thinking nahhhh. Won't be like that on our date tho  . If u wasn't out last night having such a nahhhh time you could of come back to the 80s with me @andyhuggins and @latblaster lol (read back a few pages).


I'm good thanks..the nahhhhhhhh yh tell me about it!!

Back to the 80s sounds good this means I can once again 'crimp' my hair..yes


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> thats a shame i,m sure if you saw saxondale again you would hit it off,you two seem to have a chemistry. :lol: by the way happy new year bad girl


Do what??? Erm no

Happy new year to u too....I work hard at being good these days. :thumbdown:


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> Well I am having a sh1t time to be honest ,got flu can't eat and feel crap.. Haven't trained in 2 weeks.


Get well soon mr.


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> what, what, why - be like fvcking my granny mate?


Saxonfail...it would be nothing at all like doing granny u know this really.

U just keep pounding the mrs who's let herself go....I love being smack bang in the middle of ur thoughts whilst u do so :clap:


----------



## dt36

gearchange said:


> Well I am having a sh1t time to be honest ,got flu can't eat and feel crap.. Haven't trained in 2 weeks.


Feel for you! Mate. Ruins your Christmas.

We both had a B12 jab yesterday and am feeling a bit better today. Brother also brought round some Manuka Honey earlier which is definitely helping the harsh throat. Bit expensive, but worth a pop...


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I'm good thanks..the nahhhhhhhh yh tell me about it!!
> 
> Back to the 80s sounds good this means I can once again 'crimp' my hair..yes


Have u got any pics you can post of you in the 80s? If your on Facebook join my 80s page I made lol  or just add me anyway cuz I'm your best friend hahaha.


----------



## harrison180

Hi all how we doing

Had ago at my vinyl wrapping today. It's definitely a skill that takes practice lol. The straight bits are fine but struggled on the corners.


----------



## andyhuggins

Hello guys  Hope you are all happy and content?

@harrison180 that wrapping looks bloody awkward on the corners mate.


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Hi all how we doing
> 
> Had ago at my vinyl wrapping today. It's definitely a skill that takes practice lol. The straight bits are fine but struggled on the corners.
> 
> you are supposed to use a heat gun to make it more pliable,then as it cools it tightens up.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Hello guys  Hope you are all happy and content?
> 
> @harrison180 that wrapping looks bloody awkward on the corners mate.


It was mate. The rest went well. That was a practice run. I think i need to heat it more so it stretches better on the corners. I think i was doing to much in one go.


----------



## graham58

you heat it up and stretch it around the corners.


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> Did that mate. Don't think I heated it enough to stretch on the corner enough. Oh well just my first attempt ill have another go tomoz


----------



## graham58

practice makes perfect lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

How much do the wraps cost mate?


----------



## dt36

[EASY] How to Vinyl wrap car interior trim pieces&#8230;: [EASY] How to Vinyl wrap car interior trim pieces. No. 2 Video - YouTube

I have 2 straight plates to vinyl wrap in carbon fibre . I'll be giving this you tube vid a watch though, even though they're flat plates/panels.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Have u got any pics you can post of you in the 80s? If your on Facebook join my 80s page I made lol  or just add me anyway cuz I'm your best friend hahaha.


Only in uniform


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Only in uniform


 :clap: :clap: :drool:


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> you heat it up and stretch it around the corners.


Oh do u now.........Bad bad baddddddd :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> :clap: :clap: :drool:


What type?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> What type?


What ones have you got?


----------



## saxondale

andyhuggins said:


> What ones have you got?


she had to hand them back on release mate -

View attachment 163766


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> How much do the wraps cost mate?


Come in various sizes mate. Mine cost 12 quid which will do my small bumpers and all my small pieces I want to do. You can buy the big rolls for like 60 quid. Might get one of them next time


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Come in various sizes mate. Mine cost 12 quid which will do my small bumpers and all my small pieces I want to do. You can buy the big rolls for like 60 quid. Might get one of them next time


Not to bad then. You wouldn't want to screw them up too many times though.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Only in uniform


That will do for me  . What uniform u got lol?

@andyhuggins had a pastel suit in the 80s (he will be my hero when he puts a pic up) so I want people to put pics up of them in the 80s lol. All mine will be is a baby a couple of weeks old.


----------



## harrison180

Anyone got any pics of themselves in the 80s put them up please


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Only in uniform


 :drool: :drool:


----------



## andyhuggins

All pics are in the loft mate well buried, so the pic will be no time soon sorry @harrison180


----------



## andyhuggins

Come on @Skye666 don't leave us hanging :drool:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Not to bad then. You wouldn't want to screw them up too many times though.


I think when I worked out the best way it will be ok.

Going back to the suit I put up yesterday. My dad was my build in the 80s when he got married. He has a silver suit on. I'm going to find it out and try it on haha.

I wore my hawaiian shirt and my suit blazer and trousers at his funeral. One cuz he wanted bright colours and two he liked the 80s aswell. He had my life I think lol.

It's been a year next weekend he died that's gone quick (sorry to put a damper on the convo lol)


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> All pics are in the loft mate well buried, so the pic will be no time soon sorry @harrison180


A quote from "The Go Between" by LP Hartley, which is one of my top ten books.

"The past is a foreign country; they do things differently there."


----------



## Skye666

I only have military .. @Andy Get in the loft then! @Saxonfail..mmm B she's sexy I so would....twice.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> A quote from "The Go Between" by LP Hartley, which is one of my top ten books.
> 
> "The past is a foreign country; they do things differently there."


 :confused1: Sorry buddy.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> All pics are in the loft mate well buried, so the pic will be no time soon sorry @harrison180


I will rep every post u ever make haha.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I only have military .. @Andy Get in the loft then! @Saxonfail..mmm B she's sexy I so would....twice.


Military is fine by me :thumb: You haven't seen the loft. Nor have I for years tbh. Its a real mess.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I only have military .. @Andy Get in the loft then! @Saxonfail..mmm B she's sexy I so would....twice.


I would give up my human rights for an interrogation session with u haha.

I'm a right bag of charm ain't I lol?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I would give up my human rights for an interrogation session with u haha.
> 
> I'm a right bag of charm ain't I lol?


Lol..ur too funny Harrison


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> :confused1: Sorry buddy.


That pictures are best left in the past, as the past is a different place ie 'foreign country' to the present.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol..ur too funny Harrison


Funny has always worked for me  .

What's your opinion on this

Miami Vice Mens White Suit - Jacket 42R - Trousers 34L - Marco Carlotti - Cotton | eBay


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> That pictures are best left in the past, as the past is a different place ie 'foreign country' to the present.


Ahh thanks buddy. Makes a lot of sense know. Very wise :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster

Ok Harry, I've just pmed Andy & we have both agreed that if you post a pic up of you in your Stetson & Boots, showing your face....

we might show you 'ours'. :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> [EASY] How to Vinyl wrap car interior trim pieces&#8230;: [EASY] How to Vinyl wrap car interior trim pieces. No. 2 Video - YouTube
> 
> I have 2 straight plates to vinyl wrap in carbon fibre . I'll be giving this you tube vid a watch though, even though they're flat plates/panels.


I can't open that link on my phone mate. I think i saw the part one of it the titles familiar. I watched a couple of videos. It's not that hard just gotta get the hang of it.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Ok Harry, I've just pmed Andy & we have both agreed that if you post a pic up of you in your Stetson & Boots, showing your face....
> 
> we might show you 'ours'. :thumb:


DRUM ROLL


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Ok Harry, I've just pmed Andy & we have both agreed that if you post a pic up of you in your Stetson & Boots, showing your face....
> 
> we might show you 'ours'. :thumb:


Haha you absolute ba5tard mate hahaha.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Funny has always worked for me  .
> 
> What's your opinion on this
> 
> Miami Vice Mens White Suit - Jacket 42R - Trousers 34L - Marco Carlotti - Cotton | eBay


Hmm.. :-/


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Haha you absolute ba5tard mate hahaha.


Come on @harrison180 lets see these bad boy boots and you etc :devil2:


----------



## latblaster

Andy & me have got some great pics we could post.... :thumb:

Do it brah!!


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> .I work hard at being good these days.
> 
> dont try too hard ,much prefer a bad girl any day. :tongue:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Hmm.. :-/


Haha is that a no then?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Come on @harrison180 lets see these bad boy boots and you etc :devil2:


There all buried in the loft sorry gents haha


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Andy & me have got some great pics we could post.... :thumb:
> 
> Do it brah!!


There's no way I can take a pic of my hat clothing and boots in one pic haha


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Haha is that a no then?


Yh..


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> There's no way I can take a pic of my hat clothing and boots in one pic haha


Ok....then what can you tempt us with?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Yh..


What's wrong with it? For the summer months of course.

I'll stick with the James Dean look then lol


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Ok....then what can you tempt us with?


I'll try take one tomoz mate haha. I'm blanking my face out tho lol


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> I'll try take one tomoz mate haha. I'm blanking my face out tho lol


There's always the AL... :lol:


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> I only have military .. @Andy Get in the loft then! @Saxonfail..mmm B she's sexy I so would....twice.


Skye, who were you with in Arborfield. Doubt our paths crossed, but I was in Princess Marina College from 86 to 88.

Actually enjoyed my time there over the years.

The eerie thing is now that all REME training is now moving to Lyneham this year and I've been in discussions with a recruitment agency recently, as they're looking for time served instructors for the new Defence College. Sounds good, but it's like going full circle.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> There's always the AL... :lol:


What's the adult lounge gotta do with it lol. If I put one up its staying in this thread. I no of a member who is dying to see a pic of me in my gear cuz he don't belive I dress like i do haha.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> There's no way I can take a pic of my hat clothing and boots in one pic haha


Come on mate just the one buddy :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Come on mate just the one buddy :thumb:


I'll try tomoz mate but u gotta get in that loft then haha


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I'll try tomoz mate but u gotta get in that loft then haha


You put that pick up and I will tear the loft apart to find them. Deal?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> You put that pick up and I will tear the loft apart to find them. Deal?


We cyber handshake mate. Haha


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> We cyber handshake mate. Haha


Of course buddy 

@Skye666 what about these uniforms?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Of course buddy
> 
> @Skye666 what about these uniforms?


It's on then lol. I bloody hate taking pics of myself I always look a [email protected] haha.

Yes I agree we need pics of sky in a uniform


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> It's on then lol. I bloody hate taking pics of myself I always look a [email protected] haha.
> 
> Yes I agree we need pics of sky in a uniform


 *Yes!!!*


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> *Yes!!!*


So what is it then just a pic with me in my full gear mate? Hat jacket jeans and cowboy boots?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> What's wrong with it? For the summer months of course.
> 
> I'll stick with the James Dean look then lol


White suits remind me of black singers


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> So what is it then just a pic with me in my full gear mate? *Hat jacket*Yes *jeans* No and *cowboy boots* Yes


You have to wear Chaps...only!!


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Of course buddy
> 
> @Skye666 what about these uniforms?


Lol don't drag me into u boys dressing up wardrobe


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> You have to wear Chaps...only!!


OHH fcuking yeah. Game on LOL


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> White suits remind me of black singers


Hahaha. I'm going for the crocket look not the Barry white look lol


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> You have to wear Chaps...only!!


Sorry mate I don't have any of those


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Lol don't drag me into u boys dressing up wardrobe


I've been trying for yonks to drag you into my bed...but you reject me so. :sad:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol don't drag me into u boys dressing up wardrobe


OH yeah you teaser LOL


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol don't drag me into u boys dressing up wardrobe


Ohhhh join in pleaseeee


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> I've been trying for yonks to drag you into my bed...but you reject me so. :sad:


I think I'm getting close mate but don't tell her I said anything haha


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Skye, who were you with in Arborfield. Doubt our paths crossed, but I was in Princess Marina College from 86 to 88.
> 
> Actually enjoyed my time there over the years.
> 
> The eerie thing is now that all REME training is now moving to Lyneham this year and I've been in discussions with a recruitment agency recently, as they're looking for time served instructors for the new Defence College. Sounds good, but it's like going full circle.


Oh u were there sooner ...I was enjoying gibralter then.. 

What do u do now?


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> I've been trying for yonks to drag you into my bed...but you reject me so. :sad:


Yes ..drag me like a dead body!!!! That may have something to do with why I havnt reciprocated mr latblaster


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Ohhhh join in pleaseeee


Look there's andy in his stinky mothball bitten loft attire, latblaster wearing goodness knows what and u trying to be 'blick' noooo I'm not joining in


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Look there's andy in his stinky mothball bitten loft attire, latblaster wearing goodness knows what and u trying to be 'blick' noooo I'm not joining in


UMMM fair play @Skye666 I will just keep you in my thoughts


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Look there's andy in his stinky mothball bitten loft attire, latblaster wearing goodness knows what and u trying to be 'blick' noooo I'm not joining
> 
> in


"His face was wet with tears"


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> "His face was wet with tears"


Fraud? :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> UMMM fair play @Skye666 I will just keep you in my thoughts


Thoughts can touch ppl andy careful don't let them run :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Thoughts can touch ppl andy careful don't let them run :lol:


I'll do my best.

OMG i'm doing the 100metres thinking of you @Skye666


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Fraud? :tongue:


Plagiarism.

I know you're a bright lady, so where's my quote from?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Look there's andy in his stinky mothball bitten loft attire, latblaster wearing goodness knows what and u trying to be 'blick' noooo I'm not joining in


Haha didn't no u said blick down there I thought it was a midland thing.


----------



## latblaster

Wuts "blick" mean bruv?


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Wuts "blick" mean bruv?


The only word I recognise there is "mean" LOL


----------



## latblaster

My ma uses the word "Clarty" when something doesn't taste right. No idea wut she meanz blud.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Wuts "blick" mean bruv?


Black mate. Round here its "Yow car do that cuz he is blick" haha


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Black mate. Round here its "Yow car do that cuz he is blick" haha


I see....it's said in a South African accent.

Bit like "sex" is what posh people put their rubbish in.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> My ma uses the word "Clarty" when something doesn't taste right. No idea wut she meanz blud.


Never heard of that either mate lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Black mate. Round here its "Yow car do that cuz he is blick" haha


I think I must be on a different planet guys, these "words" mean nothing. @harrison180 I thought you were an 80's guy, REALLY.LOL


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> I see....it's said in a South African accent.
> 
> Bit like "sex" is what posh people put their rubbish in.


Haha where did u get south African from? It's black country haha


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I think I must be on a different planet guys, these "words" mean nothing. @harrison180 I thought you were an 80's guy, REALLY.LOL


I am mate. I'm from the Midlands so we all talk with a black country accent here lol. That's what that was suppose to be haha


----------



## andyhuggins

So we are not going to see @Skye666 in a uniform or @harrison180 in boots and hat or me in a pastel suit. So were does that leave us then tbh?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> So we are not going to see @Skye666 in a uniform or @harrison180 in boots and hat or me in a pastel suit. So were does that leave us then tbh?


You will see me and you will put the pastel suit pics up. Our bet is still on


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> You will see me and you will put the pastel suit pics up. Our bet is still on


Oh hell yeah. I was talking about tonight tbf.


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> You will see me and you will put the pastel suit pics up. Our bet is still on


"It's now or never"

Name that tune.

Oh yea, & pics....please.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> "It's now or never"
> 
> Name that tune.
> 
> Oh yea, & pics....please.


I m not going into that ****ing filthy loft now for hrs on end for the pics. @harrison180 step up buddy?


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Plagiarism.
> 
> I know you're a bright lady, so where's my quote from?


Nope no idea


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Haha didn't no u said blick down there I thought it was a midland thing.


But I'm originally Manchester


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> So we are not going to see @Skye666 in a uniform or @harrison180 in boots and hat or me in a pastel suit. So were does that leave us then tbh?


Neked!


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I m not going into that ****ing filthy loft now for hrs on end for the pics. @harrison180 step up buddy?


Lol this like a quote out of 50 shades of grey


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Neked!





Skye666 said:


> Lol this like a quote out of 50 shades of grey


You and me @Skye666 and 50 shades of grey :wink:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I m not going into that ****ing filthy loft now for hrs on end for the pics. @harrison180 step up buddy?


Haha I'll take the pic tomoz and upload it when I can tomoz


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Oh u were there sooner ...I was enjoying gibralter then..
> 
> What do u do now?


I was an Electrical & Mechanical Engineer and finished off with the Mod about 10 years ago.

Did a Business Management degree, followed up with a PGCE, so now work for a large truck OEM based in the Middle East.

Mostly do training, tech support and product development nowadays though, but am finding the workforce lazy and deceitful the longer I stay there.

View attachment 163771


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> I was an Electrical & Mechanical Engineer and finished off with the Mod about 10 years ago.
> 
> Did a Business Management degree, followed up with a PGCE, so now work for a large truck OEM based in the Middle East.
> 
> Mostly do training, tech support and product development nowadays though, but am finding the workforce lazy and deceitful the longer I stay there.
> 
> View attachment 163771


Wit woooooo at the attire!!!! Helmet love :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Mrssalvatore havnt seen u in ages ..damn the back not good for ya...and tht concoction of pills jeeeeeeeez woman tht would put me out cold lol
> 
> @Flubs what happened to queenie? I tried to have a catch up with the thread see how she's doing as I havnt seen her about for a while..but it's closed  hope she's ok she's did amazing last year.
> 
> What's everyone ( well not everyone!) up to today? I actually had a date planned but I cancelled after having a drink with him last night and thinking ....nahhhhhhhh!


Bugger. What made you think the "nahhhh" bit.

??


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> My ma uses the word "Clarty" when something doesn't taste right. No idea wut she meanz blud.


I use that all the time.

It's normally used to describe something that's very "tart" "t****y" "sour"

Or sometimes used when something clogs you up like fried chicken etc.

Don't know why t w a n k y was starred out. Pffff


----------



## mrssalvatore

dt36 said:


> I was an Electrical & Mechanical Engineer and finished off with the Mod about 10 years ago.
> 
> Did a Business Management degree, followed up with a PGCE, so now work for a large truck OEM based in the Middle East.
> 
> Mostly do training, tech support and product development nowadays though, but am finding the workforce lazy and deceitful the longer I stay there.
> 
> View attachment 163771


I want the truck !!!


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> Plagiarism.
> 
> I know you're a bright lady, so where's my quote from?


Taking something from one man and making it bloody worse.


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Bugger. What made you think the "nahhhh" bit.
> 
> ??


Well firstly he talked about a crazy ex who shot him ( he's American) iv only met him a couple of times and u know when ur getting those zzzzzzzzz comments about what they would like to do to u...boring ..then when he was getting no where drops the bombshell of who he is...some American actor but I never watch films I get bored so it meant nothing! And before we think he's bull****ting I checked lol. It's true ..but still for me nahhhhh there's was a six pack above the penis but nothing else...not for me.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Well firstly he talked about a crazy ex who shot him ( he's American) iv only met him a couple of times and u know when ur getting those zzzzzzzzz comments about what they would like to do to u...boring ..then when he was getting no where drops the bombshell of who he is...some American actor but I never watch films I get bored so it meant nothing! And before we think he's bull****ting I checked lol. It's true ..but still for me nahhhhh there's was a six pack above the penis but nothing else...not for me.


Who was he?


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Well firstly he talked about a crazy ex who shot him ( he's American) iv only met him a couple of times and u know when ur getting those zzzzzzzzz comments about what they would like to do to u...boring ..then when he was getting no where drops the bombshell of who he is...some American actor but I never watch films I get bored so it meant nothing! And before we think he's bull****ting I checked lol. It's true ..but still for me nahhhhh *there's was a six pack above the penis but nothing else.*..not for me.


 :lol: :lol: :thumb: :laugh: that made me smile!


----------



## harrison180

So what's everyone upto today.

Sundays are so bloody boring


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> So what's everyone upto today.
> 
> Sundays are so bloody boring


Looking after The Mother as usual....it's bleedin' cold too.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Looking after The Mother as usual....it's bleedin' cold too.


How she doing mate? You cooking a dinner today? It's freezing lol. I went out to do abit on the car but my fingers didn't want to no haha


----------



## graham58

well believe it or not i,ve spent the day in the garden in shorts and no top .woke up this morning to a clear blue sky.it been really warm .now you know why i live in espania. :cool2:


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> I am mate. I'm from the Midlands so we all talk with a black country accent here lol. That's what that was suppose to be haha


did,nt know you was from the midlands ,where about.yam yam.


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> did,nt know you was from the midlands ,where about.


Cannock, in Staffordshire mate. Where abouts were u from?


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> well believe it or not i,ve spent the day in the garden in shorts and no top .woke up this morning to a clear blue sky.it been really warm .now you know why i live in espania. :cool2:


I'm coming over in Feb mate for a week. Are tobacco products still cheap over there?

Glad the weather is ok I don't fancy my first holiday in nearly ten years ruined by the weather


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Cannock, in Staffordshire mate. Where abouts were u from?


well i was born in aldridge,not far from you


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> I'm coming over in Feb mate for a week. Are tobacco products still cheap over there?
> 
> Glad the weather is ok I don't fancy my first holiday in nearly ten years ruined by the weather


i dont smoke,but from what people say they are still much cheaper than the uk,where about are you going.you know feb is the coldest month in spain.


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> well i was born in aldridge,not far from you


Haha fancy that. I used to go to a cafe when in San Pedro and turned out the owner was from Bilston. It's a small world. Can't blame u for moving mate its a sh1t tip around here. I mean I have certainly been to worse places but still


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> i dont smoke,but from what people say they are still much cheaper than the uk,where about are you going.you know feb is the coldest month in spain.


Oh goody lol. I'm hoping there cold is still warm for me. I'm going to San Pedro del pinatar


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Haha fancy that. I used to go to a cafe when in San Pedro and turned out the owner was from Bilston. It's a small world. Can't blame u for moving mate its a sh1t tip around here. I mean I have certainly been to worse places but still


do you know the high point as you leave aldridge going towards great barr its on the left,cant remember what its called now,but there is like a band stand up there,did a lot of courting up there,in the back of my car lol. barr beacon thats what it was called.


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> do you know the high point as you leave aldridge going towards great barr its on the left,cant remember what its called now,but there is like a band stand up there,did a lot of courting up there,in the back of my car lol


Don't really no aldridge very well mate. I only normally go there if delivering or passing through.

What year did u leave then?


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Don't really no aldridge very well mate. I only normally go there if delivering or passing through.
> 
> What year did u leave then?


cant remember,years ago.think i have a bit of gypsy in my blood been,all over the place,never knew my dad but he was an irish gypsy ,think i,m following him.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Who was he?


He was in commando ..and he's blick lol


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> He was in commando ..and he's blick lol


Bill Duke or bob minor? Or didn't he have a big role?

You like abit of blick then lol?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Oh goody lol. I'm hoping there cold is still warm for me. I'm going to San Pedro del pinatar


I can give u a day to day update in feb my friends there well 3 mile down the road!! Lol


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> cant remember,years ago.think i have a bit of gypsy in my blood been,all over the place,never knew my dad but he was an irish gypsy ,think i,m following him.


Lol with the stolen scrap in the cart behind u? 

I like to travel about that's why I always wanted a driving job but I also like one place to be home. At my funeral I want Lee marvin wandering star played


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Bill Duke or bob minor? Or didn't he have a big role?
> 
> You like abit of blick then lol?


Oh maybe I got the film wrong none of them ... It's fair to say don't know much different


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I can give u a day to day update in feb my friends there well 3 mile down the road!! Lol


They might have to show me the new sights lol. I hope the 80s bar is still there. I no they shut the biker bar down cuz they had to much trouble with drugs and guns. Spoil sports lol. I liked it in there.


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Lol with the stolen scrap in the cart behind u?
> 
> I like to travel about that's why I always wanted a driving job but I also like one place to be home. At my funeral I want Lee marvin wandering star played


no ive settled down now,now i,m an old fellow.like to be in my own bed at night.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Oh maybe I got the film wrong none of them ... It's fair to say don't know much different


What was his name then? I wana no what he has been in lol


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> no ive settled down now,now i,m an old fellow.like to be in my own bed at night.


Lol I'm that now and only 25. Prob why I keep chucking away Life changing opportunity


----------



## harrison180

@latblaster @andyhuggins get the 80s pics up gents.



I hate pics of myself haha


----------



## latblaster

I'm wet. :wub:


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> What was his name then? I wana no what he has been in lol


 @harrison180 think it was this guy mate, clue was in the title

View attachment 163805


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> @harrison180 think it was this guy mate, clue was in the title
> 
> View attachment 163805


Haha how cheap does that film look. I hope it wernt him


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> I'm wet. :wub:


Haha never had that effect on a male before mate. What pic u got of u in the 80s mate? Your mother has to have some


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Haha never had that effect on a male before mate. What pic u got of u in the 80s mate? Your mother has to have some


I will post a good 'un...if I can find it.

C'mon Andy, let's see some pics from your competing days.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> I will post a good 'un...if I can find it.
> 
> C'mon Andy, let's see some pics from your competing days.


I want to see Andy in the pastel suit lol


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> I want to see Andy in the pastel suit lol


I wanna see him nekkid!! :drool:


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> I wanna see him nekkid!! :drool:


He keeps putting nekkid pics up in his avi haha


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> He keeps putting nekkid pics up in his avi haha


Stills off his VHS them mate


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> Stills off his VHS them mate


Any pics of you from the 80s u wana put up mate? The more classic 80s the better. If you had like a pat sharp hair do or something lol.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Stressing someone calm me


----------



## 25434

@Skye666

Queenie is fine and getting on with life, training etc. we use the same gym but different times. Hope to catch up with her at some point. Want me to say hello from you?

Morning everyone by the way. Have a good day.


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> @Skye666
> 
> Queenie is fine and getting on with life, training etc. we use the same gym but different times. Hope to catch up with her at some point. Want me to say hello from you?
> 
> Morning everyone by the way. Have a good day.


Hello u...oh good just wondered as I hadn't seen her for ages..but yes say hi and hope she keeps competing :thumbup1:

First day back at the gym for me after 2 weeks ..and it's a leg bashing...have a good one ya self.


----------



## Rykard

first day back at work for me, it's painful we're all like zombies lol

I have managed to train pretty much every other day over the holiday so that has been good. tomorrow pull(Back)

have a good day.


----------



## harrison180

@andyhuggins hope ur disappearance ain't nothing to do with getting those pics out the loft haha


----------



## harrison180

Evening all how we doin?


----------



## saxondale

the smell of chocolate, it`s doing my head in, it`s not even nice chocolate - it`s Thorntons


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> the smell of chocolate, it`s doing my head in, it`s not even nice chocolate - it`s Thorntons


I can't stand Thornton chocolate either mate. Tastes of sh1t


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> I can't stand Thornton chocolate either mate. Tastes of sh1t


I`ve been working in the factory all month mate.


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> I`ve been working in the factory all month mate.


You will be ok at the end of the week when they hand out the free stuff that's not good enough to sell lol


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> You will be ok at the end of the week when they hand out the free stuff that's not good enough to sell lol


everywhere you look is easter eggs mate


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> everywhere you look is easter eggs mate


Haha it's January. If u got a van fill it up with easter eggs and make ur money mate


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> I can't stand Thornton chocolate either mate. Tastes of sh1t


and how did you make that comparison :no:you didn,t did you


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> and how did you make that comparison :no:you didn,t did you


Used to do abit of horse and cart driving mate. When the winds in the wrong direction u get used to it haha


----------



## harrison180

@latblaster where are your 80s pics mate lol?


----------



## harrison180

It's Friday everyone. What we all up to?


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> It's Friday everyone. What we all up to?


Yawning my head off, caught up on some TV , fed the cats and am now thinking about an early night ...

How the other half live eh? :laugh:


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> Yawning my head off, caught up on some TV , fed the cats and am now thinking about an early night ...
> 
> How the other half live eh? :laugh:


Lol I'm not much different mate. Been out all day delivering to London and Guildford. I hate london there's no need for roads to be so poor. Now I'm gonna have my bath and bed. Also had me a pizza from the shop by me. Highlight of my week just lately


----------



## harrison180

Everyone enjoying the weekend? I have finished work now so going to the mrs in abit where the bottle of southern comfort will make an appearance haha. Been to the choke and puke for a steak.


----------



## latblaster

I'm going to bed, just made my Horlicks.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> I'm going to bed, just made my Horlicks.


Haha night night grandad


----------



## harrison180

What's everyone upto on this boring Sunday.

I'm getting abit worried now cuz this threads been dead all week. Hope the flu going round ain't culled you all off lol


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> What's everyone upto on this boring Sunday.
> 
> I'm getting abit worried now cuz this threads been dead all week. Hope the flu going round ain't culled you all off lol


Take more than a bout of flu to carry me off lol

Went out to lunch by the sea which was lovely, then got a tyre blow out about a mile or so from home ... too dark to do anything about it tonight so tomorrow morning could be interesting as I've not changed a tyre in years!


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> What's everyone upto on this boring Sunday.
> 
> I'm getting abit worried now cuz this threads been dead all week. Hope the flu going round ain't culled you all off lol


can I nominate a few?

back in the gym after a 2 month break, back in shape within the week, pss poor PT down there has had his "peacock strut" well and truly knocked off


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> Take more than a bout of flu to carry me off lol
> 
> Went out to lunch by the sea which was lovely, then got a tyre blow out about a mile or so from home ... too dark to do anything about it tonight so tomorrow morning could be interesting as I've not changed a tyre in years!


Piece of p1ss mate. Just make sure you tighten the nuts on the spare tight lol otherwise that could carry u off haha


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> can I nominate a few?
> 
> back in the gym after a 2 month break, back in shape within the week, pss poor PT down there has had his "peacock strut" well and truly knocked off


Why was he no good mate? I need to start back again. It's more of a summer month thing for me tbh. I eat in the winter and train in the summer lol


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> Why was he no good mate? I need to start back again. It's more of a summer month thing for me tbh. I eat in the winter and train in the summer lol


I always have Nov and Dec off - he likes to think he`s the only person in shape down there mate.


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> I always have Nov and Dec off - he likes to think he`s the only person in shape down there mate.


There's one of them down the gym I go to but he ain't a PT Lol. Just keeps going round saying to People if you want to look like me you have to do this and that.


----------



## harrison180

How's everyone doing?

I've come in here to watch the tumbleweed go by hahaha


----------



## mrssalvatore

Well I'm knocking **** out of the house "again".

I even had a tool box bought me for Christmas 

Although some of the drills I've been using are heavier than some of the weights in the gym. Especially at arms reach above your head drilling holes in the walls 

Hey ho it's all fun


----------



## latblaster

Hi sexy lady.


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> Hi sexy lady.


Hey hey hey


----------



## latblaster

Just bought an S5 but it keeps disconnecting from the home Wi Fi...any ideas?

Looked at the Android fora but couldn't find an answer...if you do, you can have me. :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> Just bought an S5 but it keeps disconnecting from the home Wi Fi...any ideas?
> 
> Looked at the Android fora but couldn't find an answer...if you do, you can have me. :lol:


Do you have a strong 4g or network coverage where you are when it does it?

As its a powerful phone it may be randomly searching for the best connection.

If it's your home wifi that it's disconnecting from try turning off your 3G/4G

And see if it stays connected then.

I know I switch between them a lot depending on where I am.

If this doesn't work.

Try turning wifi off 3/4g off

putting it in plane mode for 5 minutes

Turning plane mode off

Then all the others back on

Hope this helps


----------



## saxondale

latblaster said:


> Just bought an S5 but it keeps disconnecting from the home Wi Fi...any ideas?
> 
> Looked at the Android fora but couldn't find an answer...if you do, you can have me. :lol:


set preferred calling for wifi maybe?


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening people. Hope you have all had a calm and stress free week?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening people. Hope you have all had a calm and stress free week?


Ive had a knackering week lol. U ok mate? Upto much tonight?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Ive had a knackering week lol. U ok mate? Upto much tonight?


Knackering workwise or social wise mate?

I am well thanks buddy. No just chilling tonight which will be nice.

Where is everyone these days as this thread seems quiet?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Evening all, bloody co-op, only went in for some milk, came out with 8 cans of 1664, oh and the milk lol, wife was nit to pleased though


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Evening all, bloody co-op, only went in for some milk, came out with 8 cans of 1664, oh and the milk lol, wife was not to pleased though


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

God it's strong stuff, i have not even open one yet, and i'm already messing my posts up


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Evening all, bloody co-op, only went in for some milk, came out with 8 cans of 1664, oh and the milk lol, wife was nit to pleased though


Hey @Ken Hutchinson, At least you remembered the milk mate, that's a bonus LOL


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @Ken Hutchinson, At least you remembered the milk mate, that's a bonus LOL


That's true, plus they were on offer, so not all bad


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Knackering workwise or social wise mate?
> 
> I am well thanks buddy. No just chilling tonight which will be nice.
> 
> Where is everyone these days as this thread seems quiet?


Bloody phones playing up tonight.

I don't have a social life anymore mate. I work, eat, sleep and repeat.


----------



## harrison180

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Evening all, bloody co-op, only went in for some milk, came out with 8 cans of 1664, oh and the milk lol, wife was not to pleased though


Lol sounds like a beginning of a problem mate


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

[email protected] set a trap for me near the till, four iced doughnuts with sprinkles, looked at them for a few minutes, but thought better of it, was tempted though lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Ken Hutchinson said:


> That's true, plus they were on offer, so not all bad


Be rude to miss a bargain mate. Plus saving money win, win LOL.



harrison180 said:


> Bloody phones playing up tonight.
> 
> I don't have a social life anymore mate. I work, eat, sleep and repeat.


Phone or wifi mate?

Work,eat chat on ukm and sleep HAHA


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Be rude to miss a bargain mate. Plus saving money win, win LOL.
> 
> Phone or wifi mate?
> 
> Work,eat chat on ukm and sleep HAHA


Yeah that's my life mate haha. Phone I think cuz it keeps freezing when I type and closes the window.

Playing abit of status quo on my guitar now  . Can't beat abit of quo.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Yeah that's my life mate haha. Phone I think cuz it keeps freezing when I type and closes the window.
> 
> Playing abit of status quo on my guitar now  . Can't beat abit of quo.


Time for a new phone then mate.

Love a bit of Quo tbh. Didn't know you played the guitar :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Time for a new phone then mate.
> 
> Love a bit of Quo tbh. Didn't know you played the guitar :thumbup1:


Not long had this one mate. It's only played up this evening it best sort itself out lol.

What's your fave quo song? Yeah I play abit mate. Some mates and me tried to set up a quo type rock band once but people stopped showing up etc so it died out. I play blues stuff mainly and old rock and roll things.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Not long had this one mate. It's only played up this evening it best sort itself out lol.
> 
> What's your fave quo song? Yeah I play abit mate. Some mates and me tried to set up a quo type rock band once but people stopped showing up etc so it died out. I play blues stuff mainly and old rock and roll things.


Lets hope the phone sorts itself out then.

Fav Quo song I will have to ponder that one buddy, like quite a few tbh. Blues love Stevie Ray Vaughan what a legend :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Lets hope the phone sorts itself out then.
> 
> Fav Quo song I will have to ponder that one buddy, like quite a few tbh. Blues love Stevie Ray Vaughan what a legend :thumbup1:


Stevie ray is my fave guitarist. I'd kill to play like him. I practice but I just Can't get the sound. I'd of liked to see Gary Moore aswell


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Stevie ray is my fave guitarist. I'd kill to play like him. I practice but I just Can't get the sound. I'd of liked to see Gary Moore aswell


You may have to seeing the guy is dead mate.

Gary Moore another great musician.

Whats happened to @Skye666?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> You may have to seeing the guy is dead mate.
> 
> Gary Moore another great musician.
> 
> Whats happened to @Skye666?


I no mate. Hele copter crash. Oh well atleast the lucky sod didn't have to watch music go down the sh1t box like it has.

I offered to go round hers with my frankie goes to hollywood record and didn't get a reply haha.


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Knackering workwise or social wise mate?
> 
> I am well thanks buddy. No just chilling tonight which will be nice.
> 
> Where is everyone these days as this thread seems quiet?


Not been on myself. Had flu over Christmas that put us both in bed. Ended up turning to pneumonia and in hospital for a few days. Gutted, as we missed most of Christmas and the new year. Not trained since 20th Dec.

Got 2 weeks on sick now as can't fly for work, so fitting in family now and hopefully a few meals out.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Not been on myself. Had flu over Christmas that put us both in bed. Ended up turning to pneumonia and in hospital for a few days. Gutted, as we missed most of Christmas and the new year. Not trained since 20th Dec.
> 
> Got 2 weeks on sick now as can't fly for work, so fitting in family now and hopefully a few meals out.


WOW @dt36 sounds like you have had a really bad time buddy. Hope you and the mrs recover fully soon mate.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Not been on myself. Had flu over Christmas that put us both in bed. Ended up turning to pneumonia and in hospital for a few days. Gutted, as we missed most of Christmas and the new year. Not trained since 20th Dec.
> 
> Got 2 weeks on sick now as can't fly for work, so fitting in family now and hopefully a few meals out.


Hope ur on the mend mate? What is it you do?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I no mate. Hele copter crash. Oh well atleast the lucky sod didn't have to watch music go down the sh1t box like it has.
> 
> I offered to go round hers with my frankie goes to hollywood record and didn't get a reply haha.


You and "Frankie" got turned down wtf mate LOL


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> You and "Frankie" got turned down wtf mate LOL


I no mate. Gutted I was mate.

Cowboy boots and frankie goes to hollywood what more could a woman ask for haha


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I no mate. Gutted I was mate.
> 
> Cowboy boots and frankie goes to hollywood what more could a woman ask for haha


Did you show @Skye666 the boots buddy?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Did you show @Skye666 the boots buddy?


Dunno if she seen the pic mate.

I want a casual suit to wear on my hols and in summer. I can't have a white one cuz it will be white for all of 2 seconds lol. Thinking of a black one or an electric blue. Not sure. Probably a black one cuz I always wear black


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Hope ur on the mend mate? What is it you do?


I'm an Engineer by trade, mate but now I mostly deliver training to Technicians and do the odd field tech support to help out when needed.

Working on a new apprentice programme at the moment, so setting up the curriculum at the moment. This is good for me right now, as I can do a lot of this from home while I can't travel.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Dunno if she seen the pic mate.
> 
> I want a casual suit to wear on my hols and in summer. I can't have a white one cuz it will be white for all of 2 seconds lol. Thinking of a black one or an electric blue. Not sure. Probably a black one cuz I always wear black


Come on buddy electric blue all the way. MIAMI VICE :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> I'm an Engineer by trade, mate but now I mostly deliver training to Technicians and do the odd field tech support to help out when needed.
> 
> Working on a new apprentice programme at the moment, so setting up the curriculum at the moment. This is good for me right now, as I can do a lot of this from home while I can't travel.


Do u prefer the paperwork bit mate or the traveling etc more


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Come on buddy electric blue all the way. MIAMI VICE :thumbup1:


BOLD BLUE SKINNY SUIT - Topman

I quite like this one mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice suit mate.

I was thinking even bolder. I will try and find one.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Nice suit mate.
> 
> I was thinking even bolder. I will try and find one.


I quite like this

The Electric Blue Suit!

the pic with the bloke by the pool


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I quite like this
> 
> The Electric Blue Suit!
> 
> the pic with the bloke by the pool


Now you are talking buddy.

Its all about what you wear with it too.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Now you are talking buddy.
> 
> Its all about what you wear with it too.


Got my aviator glasses, hair will be slicked back and I was thinking I'd get some white and black shoes or a pair of blue cloth shoes like in miami vice


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> Not been on myself. Had flu over Christmas that put us both in bed. Ended up turning to pneumonia and in hospital for a few days. Gutted, as we missed most of Christmas and the new year. Not trained since 20th Dec.
> 
> Got 2 weeks on sick now as can't fly for work, so fitting in family now and hopefully a few meals out.


Hope you get to rights soon ... I had pneumonia about ten years ago as a complication from another illness and ended up off work for nearly three months .... not good !


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> I quite like this
> 
> The Electric Blue Suit!
> 
> the pic with the bloke by the pool


Cool Suit! though jeans and Tee shirts are more my style ... even at work it's just a casual shirt and jeans ! Hate "dressing up"


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Got my aviator glasses, hair will be slicked back and I was thinking I'd get some white and black shoes or a pair of blue cloth shoes like in miami vice


You need a pair of espadrilles to carry the look off mate.


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> Cool Suit! though jeans and Tee shirts are more my style ... even at work it's just a casual shirt and jeans ! Hate "dressing up"


In summer I normally wear jeans a white t shirt and my leather waistcoat. I quite like wearing a suit but only Get to wear one at funerals lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Nothing wrong with wearing a suit in the summer mate.


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> In summer I normally wear jeans a white t shirt and my leather waistcoat. I quite like wearing a suit but only Get to wear one at funerals
> 
> lol


I may have to wear a suit at my funeral since I may not have any say in the matter, but otherwise they will always be associated with my old business career in IT ...... As I've got older my clothes have become more and more casual ...................


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> You need a pair of espadrilles to carry the look off mate.


Mens Casual Canvas Casual Elasticated Fit Slip On Plimsoll Deck Shoe Espadrilles Pumps: Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Bags

Quite like These


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> I may have to wear a suit at my funeral since I may not have any say in the matter, but otherwise they will always be associated with my old business career in IT ...... As I've got older I've got more and more casual ...................


Yeah that's why I want a casual suit mate cuz I don't want a formal thing or look like I just fell out an office haha


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Do u prefer the paperwork bit mate or the traveling etc more


It's about 50/50 mate.

I enjoy the teaching side, as it's nice to see guys understand a new subject or system. However, the travelling side is good too, as usually I have to go in as a last resort or to a hostile environment where another Tech has hit a dead end. 9 times out of 10 I have seen the fault before, so generally get a good result.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Mens Casual Canvas Casual Elasticated Fit Slip On Plimsoll Deck Shoe Espadrilles Pumps: Amazon.co.uk: Shoes & Bags
> 
> Quite like These


NOOO not like that buddy.


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Yeah that's why I want a casual suit mate cuz I don't want a formal thing or look like I just fell out an office haha


the espadrilles will go well , no socks mind ... and perhaps a Tee under the jacket ... ?


----------



## andyhuggins

Espridalshttp://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=HN.608022422981706810&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> NOOO not like that buddy.


Haha like what ones then mate?


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> It's about 50/50 mate.
> 
> I enjoy the teaching side, as it's nice to see guys understand a new subject or system. However, the travelling side is good too, as usually I have to go in as a last resort or to a hostile environment where another Tech has hit a dead end. 9 times out of 10 I have seen the fault before, so generally get a good result.


I ended up hating the travelling in my old job, mind you I was just UK based and getting up at the crack of dawn to drive somewhere or get the train somewhere lost it's appeal long before the end... I did generally enjoy the work once I was on site, it was usually a mix of training and support/resolving issues ....


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> Hope you get to rights soon ... I had pneumonia about ten years ago as a complication from another illness and ended up off work for nearly three months .... not good !


Can't say it's been pleasant, Gresh. Slowly improving each day, but still struggling to talk.

Basically, I had a chest infection about 6 weeks ago in Dubai, which hadn't quite cleared and came home on 23rd. Picked up the UK flu going around soon as I got home and Docs think that I got hit by the two at the same time, which pulled me down.


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> the espadrilles will go well , no socks mind ... and perhaps a Tee under the jacket ... ?


I'm gonna look Like don Johnson but with black hair mate haha


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Espridalshttp://ts1.mm.bing.net/th?&id=HN.608022422981706810&w=300&h=300&c=0&pid=1.9&rs=0&p=0


The link don't work mate


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> I ended up hating the travelling in my old job, mind you I was just UK based and getting up at the crack of dawn to drive somewhere or get the train somewhere lost it's appeal long before the end... I did generally enjoy the work once I was on site, it was usually a mix of training and support/resolving issues ....


I think that's the up side to it, Mate. Knowing you've achieved something by helping out others or resolving an ongoing issue.


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> Can't say it's been pleasant, Gresh. Slowly improving each day, but still struggling to talk.
> 
> Basically, I had a chest infection about 6 weeks ago in Dubai, which hadn't quite cleared and came home on 23rd. Picked up the UK flu going around soon as I got home and Docs think that I got hit by the two at the same time, which pulled me down.


I found the antibiotics they pumped me full of completely ruined my appetite and made me feel even more ill, I remember getting home and all my mates had brought home cooked meals I could reheat... unfortunately a couple of mouthfuls and it all came back up again ... that lasted almost a week ... reckon I was down to around 7 stone in weight at one point...


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> I think that's the up side to it, Mate. Knowing you've achieved something by helping out others or resolving an ongoing issue.


Absolutely and it gave me a buzz, but by the end I was completely burnt out and something had to give, either the job or my health, given I was in a reasonable position financially, the decision was a no brainer !


----------



## andyhuggins

Good to see the 45 thread is back on track and chatting about some real topics.


----------



## hometrainer

wassup fellas i'm back


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> wassup fellas i'm back


Hey @hometrainer how are you doing BIG GUY?


----------



## hometrainer

I'm very well thanks Andy how are You its been a while i have been so busy with work and haven't had a lot of time off,i passed my probation period with flying colors and went from relief officer to being on a team i am lucky to have guys on the team all around my age.

I had also broken the screen on my laptop and have only just replaced it.

hope everything is ok with you mate


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I'm very well thanks Andy how are You its been a while i have been so busy with work and haven't had a lot of time off,i passed my probation period with flying colors and went from relief officer to being on a team i am lucky to have guys on the team all around my age.
> 
> I had also broken the screen on my laptop and have only just replaced it.
> 
> hope everything is ok with you mate


Congrats on you passing your probation fella. The screen doesn't matter tbh, as long as things are good with you and your,s.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Congrats on you passing your probation fella. The screen doesn't matter tbh, as long as things are good with you and your,s.


life is a lot calmer these days.my training took a bit of a nose dive but i am getting back on track now.


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> life is a lot calmer these days.my training took a bit of a nose dive but i am getting back on track now.


Hey buddy if life is calmer these days then all is good my friend.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Hey buddy if life is calmer these days then all is good my friend.


that's all any of us can ask for i guess mate although i Miss working at the Club looking back it was probably a blessing and watching some of the worlds most expensive Race horses going through there paces is something else


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> that's all any of us can ask for i guess mate although i Miss working at the Club looking back it was probably a blessing and watching some of the worlds most expensive Race horses going through there paces is something else


Working at the club must have been good. But put that up against horses and family and it doesn't come close buddy.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Working at the club must have been good. But put that up against horses and family and it doesn't come close buddy.


the Club was good and bad mate and although i was gutted that it closed in the way it did it was probably time for me to bow out I just didn't want to admit it .this way with it closing i didn't have to leave


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> the Club was good and bad mate and although i was gutted that it closed in the way it did it was probably time for me to bow out I just didn't want to admit it .this way with it closing i didn't have to leave


Fair play to you buddy for coming clean..

I totally respect you for getting up and making a life for you and your family.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play to you buddy for coming clean..
> 
> I totally respect you for getting up and making a life for you and your family.


Thank you i have just made the best of it and as you say you will do whatever it takes to look after your loved ones,I Was very lucky to get another job quickly although i did get offered a couple of bar jobs i ended up turning them down.I believe i made the right choice and i have gotten used to the 12 hr shifts now


----------



## harrison180

Evening all how u doing?

Taking the mrs to all you can eat place tonight and being as I've only ate 2 cookies all day im sure going to accept the challenge of all you can eat haha


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Evening all how u doing?
> 
> Taking the mrs to all you can eat place tonight and being as I've only ate 2 cookies all day im sure going to accept the challenge of all you can eat haha


Evening mate. Enjoy yourself at the restaurant buddy  What is it Chinese,indian?


----------



## Skye666

Evening all.. @andyhuggins. Love the avi :thumbup1:

What's everyone up to on a Saturday eve?

@hometrainer...welcome back


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening all.. @andyhuggins. Love the avi :thumbup1:
> 
> What's everyone up to on a Saturday eve?
> 
> @hometrainer...welcome back


Evening @Skye666. Glad you like the avi LOL.

Just chilling out and having a few chats on here tbh. What you up to?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening mate. Enjoy yourself at the restaurant buddy  What is it Chinese,indian?


Bit of everything I think mate. Used to go when it was just a Chinese one but it's changed now so thought I'd give it a try

Going back to the suit problem mate

I want to look cool like tubbs

https://www.google.co.uk/search?ie=UTF-8&client=ms-android-orange-gb&source=android-browser&q=tubbs+blue+suit&gfe_rd=cr&ei=L6-6VJrEL4Pn7AbQhoDgCA#imgrc=BE35weDCfkJiDM%253A%3Bundefined%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252F5yearproject.files.wordpress.com%252F2012%252F08%252Fmiami-vice-tubbs-crockett-suits.jpg%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252F5yearproject.wordpress.com%252Ftag%252Fwhite-trousers%252F%3B445%3B689

I don't want to look like this

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=trigger+only+fools+and+horses+blue+suit&client=ms-android-orange-gb&source=lnms&biw=360&bih=640&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=ea-6VMXuCOLV7gbSoIGQAQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#imgrc=xu8IRaIpG-Z2ZM%253A%3BTnDQCs0BWI8K9M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwhatshotwhatstrendingnow.files.wordpress.com%252F2014%252F01%252Froger-lloyd-pack-dies-aged-69-here-seen-as-trigger-in-only-fools-and-horses.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwhatshotwhatstrendingnow.com%252F2014%252F01%252F16%252Fonly-fools-and-horses-star-roger-lloyd-pack-dies-aged-69-whats-hot-and-whats-trending-16-january-2014%252F%3B211%3B407


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Evening all.. @andyhuggins. Love the avi :thumbup1:
> 
> What's everyone up to on a Saturday eve?
> 
> @hometrainer...welcome back


Hello u ok? I'm going to stuff my face tonight. What u upto? Did u manage to see the granddaughter if u don't mind me asking?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Skye666. Glad you like the avi LOL.
> 
> Just chilling out and having a few chats on here tbh. What you up to?


Hello...thinking about fooooood lol And debating watching the voice as that's all that's on offer.. Or getting into the loft and digging out all my books..got so many was thinking other day I bet I can't remember reading half of them..


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Bit of everything I think mate. Used to go when it was just a Chinese one but it's changed now so thought I'd give it a try
> 
> Going back to the suit problem mate
> 
> I want to look cool like tubbs
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?ie=UTF-8&client=ms-android-orange-gb&source=android-browser&q=tubbs+blue+suit&gfe_rd=cr&ei=L6-6VJrEL4Pn7AbQhoDgCA#imgrc=BE35weDCfkJiDM%253A%3Bundefined%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252F5yearproject.files.wordpress.com%252F2012%252F08%252Fmiami-vice-tubbs-crockett-suits.jpg%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252F5yearproject.wordpress.com%252Ftag%252Fwhite-trousers%252F%3B445%3B689
> 
> I don't want to look like this
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=trigger+only+fools+and+horses+blue+suit&client=ms-android-orange-gb&source=lnms&biw=360&bih=640&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=ea-6VMXuCOLV7gbSoIGQAQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#imgrc=xu8IRaIpG-Z2ZM%253A%3BTnDQCs0BWI8K9M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwhatshotwhatstrendingnow.files.wordpress.com%252F2014%252F01%252Froger-lloyd-pack-dies-aged-69-here-seen-as-trigger-in-only-fools-and-horses.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwhatshotwhatstrendingnow.com%252F2014%252F01%252F16%252Fonly-fools-and-horses-star-roger-lloyd-pack-dies-aged-69-whats-hot-and-whats-trending-16-january-2014%252F%3B211%3B407


The crocket look is pretty cool as well. So what suits have you looked at?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hello...thinking about fooooood lol And debating watching the voice as that's all that's on offer.. Or getting into the loft and digging out all my books..got so many was thinking other day I bet I can't remember reading half of them..


IMO get into the loft and rummage through the books. Just to keep your mind occupied.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Hello u ok? I'm going to stuff my face tonight. What u upto? Did u manage to see the granddaughter if u don't mind me asking?


Hello trouble 

Yh u fat bar steward and only eating 2 cookies all,day?? That's so womanly Harrison!

Not going to discuss stuff about family anymore with idiots like mr failiure about it's just not worth it. Shame tho as this is the alleged grown up thread...sighhhh


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> IMO get into the loft and rummage through the books. Just to keep your mind occupied.


Awwwwcan u nip up,there for me it's damn freeeeezing lol...go through the books and shout down through the hatch which u think is suitable haha


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Bit of everything I think mate. Used to go when it was just a Chinese one but it's changed now so thought I'd give it a try
> 
> Going back to the suit problem mate
> 
> I want to look cool like tubbs
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?ie=UTF-8&client=ms-android-orange-gb&source=android-browser&q=tubbs+blue+suit&gfe_rd=cr&ei=L6-6VJrEL4Pn7AbQhoDgCA#imgrc=BE35weDCfkJiDM%253A%3Bundefined%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252F5yearproject.files.wordpress.com%252F2012%252F08%252Fmiami-vice-tubbs-crockett-suits.jpg%3Bhttps%253A%252F%252F5yearproject.wordpress.com%252Ftag%252Fwhite-trousers%252F%3B445%3B689
> 
> I don't want to look like this
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=trigger+only+fools+and+horses+blue+suit&client=ms-android-orange-gb&source=lnms&biw=360&bih=640&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=ea-6VMXuCOLV7gbSoIGQAQ&ved=0CAYQ_AUoAQ#imgrc=xu8IRaIpG-Z2ZM%253A%3BTnDQCs0BWI8K9M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwhatshotwhatstrendingnow.files.wordpress.com%252F2014%252F01%252Froger-lloyd-pack-dies-aged-69-here-seen-as-trigger-in-only-fools-and-horses.jpg%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fwhatshotwhatstrendingnow.com%252F2014%252F01%252F16%252Fonly-fools-and-horses-star-roger-lloyd-pack-dies-aged-69-whats-hot-and-whats-trending-16-january-2014%252F%3B211%3B407


U don't have to go to those lengths to make me want u :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Awwwwcan u nip up,there for me it's damn freeeeezing lol...go through the books and shout down through the hatch which u think is suitable haha


It would be my pleasure :devil2: :wink: @Skye666


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> The crocket look is pretty cool as well. So what suits have you looked at?


Hopefully going to top man tomoz mate to try that one on I posted u yesterday. Gotta be a nice tight fit tho I can't stand baggy suits


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Hello trouble
> 
> Yh u fat bar steward and only eating 2 cookies all,day?? That's so womanly Harrison!
> 
> Not going to discuss stuff about family anymore with idiots like mr failiure about it's just not worth it. Shame tho as this is the alleged grown up thread...sighhhh


People need there beds and moan cuz they can't all have them at 8 this morning. My gut has to wait. Need my Saturday fry up lol. We are adults we can have a proper conversation and respect each other  .


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> U don't have to go to those lengths to make me want u :lol:


As long as you want me then I'm happy  . Need to look sharp and impressive on our date tho don't I lol


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Hopefully going to top man tomoz mate to try that one on I posted u yesterday. Gotta be a nice tight fit tho I can't stand baggy suits


Hope it fits and looks how you want it to buddy. Better get a bigger size after tonight thou haha


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Hope it fits and looks how you want it to buddy. Better get a bigger size after tonight thou haha


I'm going to beat my 8 plate record mate. I want atleast 10 plate fulls haha


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I'm going to beat my 8 plate record mate. I want atleast 10 plate fulls haha


Fat barsteward LOL.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> As long as you want me then I'm happy  . Need to look sharp and impressive on our date tho don't I lol


Yh dapper sharp


----------



## hometrainer

Evening everyone hope your all okay


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Evening everyone hope your all okay


Evening Buddy. I am well thanks, hope you have had a good day?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Evening Buddy. I am well thanks, hope you have had a good day?


glad yor well mate .I have had a busy day been out and bought 10 kilos of chicken got the Stepson a fish tank and four little fish that he has crazed us for his Birthday so far there still alive.

I did home made fish cakes and hand cut chips for Mrs HT for tea and of course i went to the gym to train biceps that was my highlight of the day


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> glad yor well mate .I have had a busy day been out and bought 10 kilos of chicken got the Stepson a fish tank and four little fish that he has crazed us for his Birthday so far there still alive.
> 
> I did home made fish cakes and hand cut chips for Mrs HT for tea and of course i went to the gym to train biceps that was my highlight of the day


Hope he enjoys the fish tank etc. You big softie LOL

Did Mrs HT enjoy her tea?

Curls for the girls hey buddy


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Hope he enjoys the fish tank etc. You big softie LOL
> 
> Did Mrs HT enjoy her tea?
> 
> Curls for the girls hey buddy


Ha my curls for the girls days are over mate.she did like Tea the fish cakes were from her slimming world cook book I do enjoy cooking and it makes a change d

from just doing spuds and chicken for myself


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Ha my curls for the girls days are over mate.she did like Tea the fish cakes were from her slimming world cook book I do enjoy cooking and it makes a change d
> 
> from just doing spuds and chicken for myself


So are mine tbh mate. Way gone LOL

I can't cook at all mate, so fair play to you buddy :thumb:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> So are mine tbh mate. Way gone LOL
> 
> I can't cook at all mate, so fair play to you buddy :thumb:


I would like to develop some recipes for Bulking and cutting just to make a change from rice and chicken and broccoli


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I would like to develop some recipes for Bulking and cutting just to make a change from rice and chicken and broccoli


Post them on her buddy. I will get the Mrs to cook them up. Always up for a change in diet :thumbup1:


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Post them on her buddy. I will get the Mrs to cook them up. Always up for a change in diet :thumbup1:


i will see what i can come up with


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i will see what i can come up with


Any new recipes would be good mate


----------



## latblaster

Gentlemen & Lady, I'm off to bed...so here's something for all of you.

Enjoy.


----------



## latblaster




----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Yh dapper sharp


I'm 55 year old in a 25 year olds body I don't even no what dapper sharp means haha.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I'm 55 year old in a 25 year olds body I don't even no what dapper sharp means haha.


Dapper is an older term...so u better brush up on ur old chat!


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Dapper is an older term...so u better brush up on ur old chat!


Haha ok then I will do  . I no lots of CB slang if that helps lol. That's old language now.


----------



## harrison180

The only problem Is with eating loads of foreign food is your gob tastes like a tramps ar5e the next day haha.

Think I over did the fried squid and I ate 3 huge bowls of Eaton mess. Thought I was going to have to pull over and find a bush on the way home haha. Did enjoy it tho.

What's everyone doing today?


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> The only problem Is with eating loads of foreign food is your gob tastes like a tramps ar5e the next day haha.
> 
> Think I over did the fried squid and I ate 3 huge bowls of Eaton mess. Thought I was going to have to pull over and find a bush on the way home haha. Did enjoy it tho.
> 
> What's everyone doing today?


Love Eton Mess.... loathe squid

Was going to repaper the feature wall in my lounge, but for various reasons (including I can't find the wallpaper paste) it might be better to put it off until tomorrow when I can get cracking first thing - no gym and not a working day... so today will slither round to Homebase for some paste and a few other bits and pieces and then just chill over the Telegraph crossword and clear the furniture from the wall to be papered ... no doubt the disruption will alarm my two furballs but they'll just have to manage lol


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> Love Eton Mess.... loathe squid
> 
> Was going to repaper the feature wall in my lounge, but for various reasons (including I can't find the wallpaper paste) it might be better to put it off until tomorrow when I can get cracking first thing - no gym and not a working day... so today will slither round to Homebase for some paste and a few other bits and pieces and then just chill over the Telegraph crossword and clear the furniture from the wall to be papered ... no doubt the disruption will alarm my two furballs but they'll just have to manage lol


I hate decorating. Especially papering I just hate it lol. Whatever house I buy will look the same when they take me out in a box cuz I have no mind to ever decorate.


----------



## hometrainer

Morning all its Gym time for me shortly


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> I hate decorating. Especially papering I just hate it lol. Whatever house I buy will look the same when they take me out in a box cuz I have no mind to ever decorate.


Magnolia man eh? 

No I have to impose personality on my home, I'm visually very aware of surroundings and they have to look good, I can't stand ugliness, so I'm prepared to put in the effort. Am waiting for the building warrant to come through for the conservatory ... and I have a complete picture in my mind's eye about how it will look and integrate with the lounge after I have finished fitting it out.....


----------



## saxondale

hometrainer said:


> Morning all its Gym time for me shortly


pfft - already been and come back by 9.00am


----------



## Greshie

hometrainer said:


> Morning all its Gym time for me shortly


Beaten you  ... gym at 9am this morning...


----------



## hometrainer

saxondale said:


> pfft - already been and come back by 9.00am


Unfortunately my Gym only Opens 9am till 12 ,and its my last day off before another long week


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> Magnolia man eh?
> 
> No I have to impose personality on my home, I'm visually very aware of surroundings and they have to look good, I can't stand ugliness, so I'm prepared to put in the effort. Am waiting for the building warrant to come through for the conservatory ... and I have a complete picture in my mind's eye about how it will look and integrate with the lounge after I have finished fitting it out.....


I don't mind abit of painting but that's where it stops lol. I like a nice clean smart house it's just the actual decorating That I don't enjoy etc.


----------



## harrison180

@andyhuggins @Skye666 @latblaster

went looking for suits today and I found these which both fitted great but dunno which to buy for my hols.

Lincoln Tailored Fit Suit Jacket - Matalan

Malmo Slim Fit Fashion Suit Jacket - Matalan

both fitted perfect and I liked both but can only afford the one for my hols next month. Dunno which I prefer but I am swaying more to the silver lol


----------



## latblaster

Yup, the Silver one, the other just looks ordinary.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Yup, the Silver one, the other just looks ordinary.


I'm liking that one mate. How u doing? Nice Sunday?


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> @andyhuggins @Skye666 @latblaster
> 
> went looking for suits today and I found these which both fitted great but dunno which to buy for my hols.
> 
> Lincoln Tailored Fit Suit Jacket - Matalan
> 
> Malmo Slim Fit Fashion Suit Jacket - Matalan
> 
> both fitted perfect and I liked both but can only afford the one for my hols next month. Dunno which I prefer but I am swaying more to the silver lol


think the malmo looks the better of the two,but where on holiday are you going to need to wear a whistle and flute.


----------



## saxondale

Spain next week - you need a ski suit mate, it`ll be freezing


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> think the malmo looks the better of the two,but where on holiday are you going to need to wear a whistle and flute.


San Pedro mate. I like to look smart when im out places. I no the sun isn't going to be baking hot or anything. Plus I just like the look of a casual suit but could never find one that fitted perfectly but I must of put abit of size since I last looked lol


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> Spain next week - you need a ski suit mate, it`ll be freezing


I have been to Spain in Feb im sure I have I can't remember what the wether was like mate


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> San Pedro mate. I like to look smart when im out places. I no the sun isn't going to be baking hot or anything. Plus I just like the look of a casual suit but could never find one that fitted perfectly but I must of put abit of size since I last looked lol


fair play have a great time. :beer:


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> fair play have a great time. :beer:


Cheers mate  . What's the weather like there now?


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> I have been to Spain in Feb im sure I have I can't remember what the wether was like mate


Feb - like november here


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Cheers mate  . What's the weather like there now?


well last week it was nice tee shirt weather,today its gone a bit colder,rain tomorrow,but warmer next week.its cold in the morning until the sun comes up,then its nice,was people sun bathing on the beach yesterday.next week is supposed to get warmer .i,ll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> Feb - like november here


Oh fantastic lol. I told them to go in July but no


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> well last week it was nice tee shirt weather,today its gone a bit colder,rain tomorrow,but warmer next week.its cold in the morning until the sun comes up,then its nice,was people sun bathing on the beach yesterday.next week is supposed to get warmer .i,ll keep my fingers crossed for you.


Anything is warmer than here atm mate. I just hope it's not raining and that. Nice dry days will do me fine


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Cheers mate  . What's the weather like there now?


go on el tiempo,es,15 day forcast,just had a look about 15,16deg


----------



## graham58

saxondale said:


> Feb - like november here


you in spain then saxondale.


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> go on el tiempo,es,15 day forcast,just had a look about 15,16deg


Better than the 2 degrees we have in this dump mate. Just hope I don't miss the plane back home... what a shame that would be haha


----------



## saxondale

graham58 said:


> you in spain then saxondale.


been over a couple of times at that time of year - bloody cold each time lol


----------



## andyhuggins

@harrison180 prefer the malmo suit buddy.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> @harrison180 prefer the malmo suit buddy.


That's the one I'm decided on mate. I'll get it in the week probably. Pics to follow haha.

Stood there in matalan trying the suit on with a motorhead t shirt on and bright orange socks haha


----------



## banzi

harrison180 said:


> That's the one I'm decided on mate. I'll get it in the week probably. Pics to follow haha.
> 
> Stood there in matalan trying the suit on with a motorhead t shirt on and bright orange socks haha


Hey sonny, this is a mans thread.

Beat it whipper snapper.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> That's the one I'm decided on mate. I'll get it in the week probably. Pics to follow haha.
> 
> Stood there in matalan trying the suit on with a motorhead t shirt on and bright orange socks haha


OMG is that all you had on? Surprised you weren't asked to leave walking around like that HAHA


----------



## harrison180

banzi said:


> Hey sonny, this is a mans thread.
> 
> Beat it whipper snapper.


Haha so what's the excuse for the women on here?

my oldie self has been welcomed into this thread and it's where I live and have a social life lol.

U ok mate?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> OMG is that all you had on? Surprised you weren't asked to leave walking around like that HAHA


Didn't look very miami vice I can tell u mate. I'm definitely going for the silver suit. Found some canvass shoes aswell but im not a 12 in them they were to big. I'm a size 12 in leather shoe tho. How does that work?

U having a good day mate


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Didn't look very miami vice I can tell u mate. I'm definitely going for the silver suit. Found some canvass shoes aswell but im not a 12 in them they were to big. I'm a size 12 in leather shoe tho. How does that work?
> 
> U having a good day mate


Espidrilles are what they are called buddy. They always come up big.

I am having a good one thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

Still not done any training yet, but we had a day out in Cardiff today doing the shops and a Toby carvery lunch. Was nice to get out and have a bit of normality.

Gonna have a potter in the garage this week tinkering on the car and also hoping to get some light complete body workouts in, just to get the muscles moving again.

About to do a shot of B12 now to help as a pick up for this week...


----------



## banzi

harrison180 said:


> *Haha so what's the excuse for the women on here?*
> 
> my oldie self has been welcomed into this thread and it's where I live and have a social life lol.
> 
> U ok mate?


Most women posters on BB forums are men seeking cock pics.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Still not done any training yet, but we had a day out in Cardiff today doing the shops and a Toby carvery lunch. Was nice to get out and have a bit of normality.
> 
> Gonna have a potter in the garage this week tinkering on the car and also hoping to get some light complete body workouts in, just to get the muscles moving again.
> 
> About to do a shot of B12 now to help as a pick up for this week...


Hope the recovery continues buddy. You certainly had a rough time.


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Hope the recovery continues buddy. You certainly had a rough time.


Definitely improving, Andy thanks...


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Espidrilles are what they are called buddy. They always come up big.
> 
> I am having a good one thanks :thumbup1:


I'll need a grey pair with my suit lol. They will be ok to walk up and down the sea front in then I have a nice pair of shoes to wear with it. I was gutted when the trousers didn't fit over my cowboy boots, I'm used to sitting down now and flicking my trouser leg up abit to show the boots off haha. Can't wear em with the suit


----------



## harrison180

banzi said:


> Most women posters on BB forums are men seeking cock pics.


I dunno some of the actual men seem abit funny aswell haha


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I'll need a grey pair with my suit lol. They will be ok to walk up and down the sea front in then I have a nice pair of shoes to wear with it. I was gutted when the trousers didn't fit over my cowboy boots, I'm used to sitting down now and flicking my trouser leg up abit to show the boots off haha. Can't wear em with the suit


Ebay buddy loads on there in plenty of colours. The boots will have to wait for another day.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Ebay buddy loads on there in plenty of colours. The boots will have to wait for another day.


I'll take a look mate. I normally buy off ebay but somethings I like to try on first.

I'll be buying my aviator glasses off there. My old ones broke


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I'll take a look mate. I normally buy off ebay but somethings I like to try on first.
> 
> I'll be buying my aviator glasses off there. My old ones broke


Rayban replicas I take it?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Rayban replicas I take it?


Yeah mate. I ain't paying 100 plus quid for glasses I can get for like a tenner that do the same job lol


----------



## saxondale

only harrison would buy fake sunglasses to take to the home of fake sunglasses.


----------



## latblaster

Only Saxondale would make an(other) acerbic post.


----------



## saxondale

latblaster said:


> Only Saxondale would make an(other) acerbic post.


only latblaster would try and match him but fail


----------



## latblaster

saxondale said:


> only latblaster would try and match him but fail


Member of the Jury, I rest my case.


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> only harrison would buy fake sunglasses to take to the home of fake sunglasses.


I learned my lesson the hard way with that. Spent all day in the sun with no glasses and next day couldn't even look at anything bright. Had to get my mate to go buy me the darkest glasses so I could go to the chemist and get eye drops. Don't want that again so i'm taking glasses with me this time


----------



## saxondale

latblaster said:


> Member of the Jury, I rest my case.


too heavy is it?


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> I learned my lesson the hard way with that. Spent all day in the sun with no glasses and next day couldn't even look at anything bright. Had to get my mate to go buy me the darkest glasses so I could go to the chemist and get eye drops. Don't want that again so i'm taking glasses with me this time


ski goggles mate


----------



## latblaster

saxondale said:


> too heavy is it?


I have a heavy load.


----------



## banzi

harrison180 said:


> I dunno some of the actual men seem abit funny aswell haha


just shut up and send me the picture.


----------



## Verno

Fcuk me is this all I've got to look forward too if I make it to 45? :thumb:


----------



## graham58

saxondale said:


> been over a couple of times at that time of year - bloody cold each time lol


yes can be,luck of the draw.even known it to pee down mid aug.lets hope harrisons lucky.be a shame to get his new suit wet


----------



## andyhuggins

So shall we call this thread dead or not "oldies" and move on?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> So shall we call this thread dead or not "oldies" and move on?


Nah it needs a revival mate. It's good at weekends  . This thread is social life lol


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Nah it needs a revival mate. It's good at weekends  . This thread is social life lol


harrison you need to get out more.


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> harrison you need to get out more.


Haven't got the time mate. I work eat and sleep and that's my fun filled life lol


----------



## harrison180

How is everyone this evening?


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> How is everyone this evening?


Priapic


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Priapic


Your what now mate? Lol


----------



## hometrainer

hi chaps i'm just in from day shift two more to go on days this week Management wont be in at the weekend so we can ease up a little.

i have had to drop a few days out of the gym this week not been feeling great so thought it best to have a lay off rather than getting more run down.I am looking forward to getting back into some sort of a routine next week.so roll on Sunday at !18:15 when work will be done i can get home and put my feet up enjoy a nice tea and a glass of something nice and look forward to a few days off.


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Priapic





harrison180 said:


> Your what now mate? Lol


 I think he means he's got a hard on :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> How is everyone this evening?


Looking forward to my bed .......................


----------



## dt36

Been out for a date night with my Betty.

Bit of food and cinema for American Sniper. Powerful film...


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> I think he means he's got a hard on :whistling:


Why didn't he just say that then lol


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Why didn't he just say that then lol


Perhaps he was having a posh hard on


----------



## harrison180

Evening old uns How are we all today?


----------



## Skye666

Evening..

All this talk of 'hard ons'. I really don't like it .. Where has the class gone in this thread :nono: Harrison I'm good ta how's u?


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Evening old uns How are we all today?


hey less of the old uns whippersnapper.


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Evening..
> 
> All this talk of 'hard ons'. I really don't like it .. Where has the class gone in this thread :nono: Harrison I'm good ta how's u?


Sorry, M'lady, won't happen again. It's the wyne wot dunnit.


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Evening..
> 
> All this talk of 'hard ons'. I really don't like it .. Where has the class gone in this thread :nono: Harrison I'm good ta how's u?


hi bad girl where you been hiding


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Evening..
> 
> All this talk of 'hard ons'. I really don't like it .. Where has the class gone in this thread :nono: Harrison I'm good ta how's u?


I'm gud ta. U upto much this weekend? How's your week been


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> hey less of the old uns whippersnapper.


Haha less of the whippersnapper just cuz I have a young body my mind's older than anyone herr haha. How u doing mate?


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Evening old uns How are we all today?


I have a knotted muscle under my right shoulder blade ... get it quite often at work but never so far at home, though I was doing a lot of standing today ... finishing off decorating the lounge ..... am now chillaxing in front of the fire .............


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Haha less of the whippersnapper just cuz I have a young body my mind's older than anyone herr haha. How u doing mate?


i,m fine i thought you where in spain this week


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> I have a knotted muscle under my right shoulder blade ... get it quite often at work but never so far at home, though I was doing a lot of standing today ... finishing off decorating the lounge ..... am now chillaxing in front of the fire .............


Get the mrs to put the palm of her hand in the knot and give it some movement mate.

Do u have a real fire?


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> i,m fine i thought you where in spain this week


Nah mate the 14th of Feb im going


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Nah mate the 14th of Feb im going


got your new suit and shades ready i see.:cool:


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Get the mrs to put the palm of her hand in the knot and give it some movement mate.
> 
> Do u have a real fire?


That could be difficult given I don't have a mrs ... but anyway a mate is supposed to be coming over later so may get him to oblige ... no unfortunately not a real fire, I'm all electric and no chimney... I do miss the multi-fuel stove I had in my old house ..............


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening You old buggers. I trust you are well and happy?


----------



## latblaster

Good eventide Mr Andrew, I am well & in fine spirits (courvosier). I trust you have had a pleasant & fulfilling day?


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> got your new suit and shades ready i see.:cool:


Not quite mate. Still not bought the suit but hopefully will tomoz


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> That could be difficult given I don't have a mrs ... but anyway a mate is supposed to be coming over later so may get him to oblige ... no unfortunately not a real fire, I'm all electric and no chimney... I do miss the multi-fuel stove I had in my old house ..............


Haha u don't want to no the vision that flicked through my mind mate.

alot of log burner fires are coming back into fashion in houses which is ok in old houses but as u say u have no chimney so would cost loads.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening You old buggers. I trust you are well and happy?


Hello eldest bugger im all good how are u haha?


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Good eventide Mr Andrew, I am well & in fine spirits (courvosier). I trust you have had a pleasant & fulfilling day?


Evening Mr John. Glad to hear you are well and on the brandy  Yes I have had a good day thanks, took the youngest daughter to a university open day. She learnt quite a bit about the system.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Hello eldest bugger im all good how are u haha?


I may be the eldest but by no where near the wisest LOL.. I and good thanks buddy


----------



## saxondale

@andyhuggins - before I take the dog out, are you going to be ****ed, make cryptic comments no one can decipher, post general crap and pick fits with everyone in the next hour? or can I take him the long route?


----------



## andyhuggins

saxondale said:


> @andyhuggins - before I take the dog out, are you going to be ****ed, make cryptic comments no one can decipher, post general crap and pick fits with everyone in the next hour? or can I take him the long route?


It's fights not fits. But yes you have time to take your Mrs out @saxondale.


----------



## saxondale

andyhuggins said:


> It's fights not fits. But yes you have time to take your Mrs out @saxondale.


no mate, its definalty a dog and I know what word I used

View attachment 164926


----------



## andyhuggins

saxondale said:


> no mate, its definalty a dog and I know what word I used
> 
> View attachment 164926


You used fits and meant to use fights otherwise it makes no sense. Oh wait a minute neither do 99% of your posts. Go back and re-read your previous post.

Your Mrs needs a haircut. Is that your cuddly toy in the background?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I may be the eldest but by no where near the wisest LOL.. I and good thanks buddy


Can u be the wisest then? U upto much this evening my friend


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Can u be the wisest then? U upto much this evening my friend


I certainly can't be LOL. Just relaxing mate. What about you buddy?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I certainly can't be LOL. Just relaxing mate. What about you buddy?


Just the usual Saturday with the mrs dad mate. Got a chinese and southern comfort and we are picking who we would and wouldn't shag on take me out haha


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Just the usual Saturday with the mrs dad mate. Got a chinese and southern comfort and we are picking who we would and wouldn't shag on take me out haha


Hope you have a good time then buddy


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you have a good time then buddy


I dunno mate there's some right munters on this series haha. I miss blind date what happend to that? Do u remember a show in the mid 90's I think it was called man o man or something like that


----------



## saxondale

andyhuggins said:


> You used fits and meant to use fights otherwise it makes no sense. Oh wait a minute neither do 99% of your posts. Go back and re-read your previous post.
> 
> Your Mrs needs a haircut. Is that your cuddly toy in the background?


you way you post one assumed you were having a fit, you couldnt fight harrison mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I dunno mate there's some right munters on this series haha. I miss blind date what happend to that? Do u remember a show in the mid 90's I think it was called man o man or something like that


I remember blind date. But not man o man or whatever it was called.


----------



## andyhuggins

saxondale said:


> you way you post one assumed you were having a fit, you couldnt fight harrison mate.


OMG call 999 @saxondale is having a fit he can't string a sentence together.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I remember blind date. But not man o man or whatever it was called.


Well I think it was on channel 5 when it first started. Either that or had some scarily homosexual dreams as a kid hahha.

They had some blokes on and they would do manly things and at the end they would line up by a pool and a woman would push them in except the one who was the most manly and they would win a motorbike


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> you way you post one assumed you were having a fit, you couldnt fight harrison mate.


Lol don't bring me into your winding up mate


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Well I think it was on channel 5 when it first started. Either that or had some scarily homosexual dreams as a kid hahha.
> 
> They had some blokes on and they would do manly things and at the end they would line up by a pool and a woman would push them in except the one who was the most manly and they would win a motorbike


Nope can't say as it rings a bell fella. You brought that suit yet?


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> hi bad girl where you been hiding


Behind u graham :devil2:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I'm gud ta. U upto much this weekend? How's your week been


Same same and repeat really..


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey @Skye666 good to hear from you. I trust you and the family are well?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Nope can't say as it rings a bell fella. You brought that suit yet?


Lol I've gotta search for it now cuz I'm scared my brains made it up. I could be on a gold mine here haha.

Hopefully buy it tomoz mate. Still having trouble deciding cuz people say the blue would suit me better but I do Like that silver one. I think if I can find a lighter blue ill go for that


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Same same and repeat really..


What's the same lol?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Lol I've gotta search for it now cuz I'm scared my brains made it up. I could be on a gold mine here haha.
> 
> Hopefully buy it tomoz mate. Still having trouble deciding cuz people say the blue would suit me better but I do Like that silver one. I think if I can find a lighter blue ill go for that


Let me know if you find the programme buddy.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @Skye666 good to hear from you. I trust you and the family are well?


All good thanks andy .. What's ur daughter wanting to do at uni?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> All good thanks andy .. What's ur daughter wanting to do at uni?


Glad they are all good 

Graphic design, photography and media.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Let me know if you find the programme buddy.


Man O Man - UKGameshows

There we go. Found it. Used to be on after you been framed when Jeremy beadle presented it before that fat Lisa Riley ate him and took over the show


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> What's the same lol?


Train / pose practice/ diet /work /collect child /drop child off /lunch with the girls /small amount of sex /sleep and repeat :thumb: oh. It I don't think in that order lol


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Glad they are all good
> 
> Graphic design, photography and media.


Oh nothing too technical then ....much lol


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Man O Man - UKGameshows
> 
> There we go. Found it. Used to be on after you been framed when Jeremy beadle presented it before that fat Lisa Riley ate him and took over the show


OMG that takes me back buddy. Good call HAHA


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Train / pose practice/ diet /work /collect child /drop child off /lunch with the girls /small amount of sex /sleep and repeat :thumb: oh. It I don't think in that order lol


Well I'm no good with lunch with the girls and Your more dedicated at training than me so ill baby sit for u while you train and lunch then I'm free to help u out with the other bits ok?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Train / pose practice/ diet /work /collect child /drop child off /lunch with the girls /small amount of sex /sleep and repeat :thumb: oh. It I don't think in that order lol


It will all be worth it in the end. Believe me it will


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Oh nothing too technical then ....much lol


She must take after her mum LOL.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> OMG that takes me back buddy. Good call HAHA


They should bring it back with women in. I dunno we could call it battle of the fun bags or something haha.

IT'S NOT 1985 ANY MORE MATE WE CAN'T DO THAT THING NOW. Haha


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Well I'm no good with lunch with the girls and Your more dedicated at training than me so ill baby sit for u while you train and lunch then I'm free to help u out with the other bits ok?


Lol.. Good call ...likey


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> They should bring it back with women in. I dunno we could call it battle of the fun bags or something haha.
> 
> IT'S NOT 1985 ANY MORE MATE WE CAN'T DO THAT THING NOW. Haha


Back in the day buddy, back in the day LOL.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol.. Good call ...likey


Tell @harrison180 to get to the back of the queue LOL.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> They should bring it back with women in. I dunno we could call it battle of the fun bags or something haha.
> 
> IT'S NOT 1985 ANY MORE MATE WE CAN'T DO THAT THING NOW. Haha


I read somewhere ( but can't remember now) this take me out ..they originally did it with men in the pilot and had women coming down the lift but it was felt it wouldn't work other way round be coz women would get upset if all the lights went out but that men would be more likeLy to be ok with it lol... Course I don't agree!! So I'm thinking ur battle of the fun bags idea is squashed already


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol.. Good call ...likey


You would like it my dear you really would haha.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Tell @harrison180 to get to the back of the queue LOL.


How shall we run this que...age first? Chaps wearers to the back? :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> How shall we run this que...age first? Chaps wearers to the back? :lol:


Now you are talking @Skye666 :thumbup1: Cant beat experience over youth LOL


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> I read somewhere ( but can't remember now) this take me out ..they originally did it with men in the pilot and had women coming down the lift but it was felt it wouldn't work other way round be coz women would get upset if all the lights went out but that men would be more likeLy to be ok with it lol... Course I don't agree!! So I'm thinking ur battle of the fun bags idea is squashed already


They can just toughen up can't they lol? The man has to turn the lights off of the women he don't like anyway.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Back in the day buddy, back in the day LOL.


Yeah and I fvcking missed it cuz I was born 30 years to late for who I am lol


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Now you are talking @Skye666 :thumbup1: Cant beat experience over youth LOL


But Harrison is claiming to have been here before could be older wiser badder than all of us lol


----------



## hometrainer

I haven't really watched much Saturday night TV for the past 18 years doesn't seem like i have missed much


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Tell @harrison180 to get to the back of the queue LOL.


Excuse me mate The younger bull always beats the mature one in the... There's no way I can finish that sentence without it being political incorrect haha


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> They can just toughen up can't they lol? The man has to turn the lights off of the women he don't like anyway.


Yh but it's a softer approach than....boom boom boom all out us girls we cry at shocks like that


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> How shall we run this que...age first? Chaps wearers to the back? :lol:


I don't wear chaps thank u just the boots


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> I haven't really watched much Saturday night TV for the past 18 years doesn't seem like i have missed much


Evening HT ...nope missed nothing at all


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> But Harrison is claiming to have been here before could be older wiser badder than all of us lol


Where have I been lol?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I don't wear chaps thank u just the boots


Lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> But Harrison is claiming to have been here before could be older wiser badder than all of us lol


If he was that old wise and bad he would of netted you by now LOL


----------



## harrison180

hometrainer said:


> I haven't really watched much Saturday night TV for the past 18 years doesn't seem like i have missed much


Gday. Yes your right u haven't missed much at all its all crap these days.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> If he was that old wise and bad he would of netted you by now LOL


Maybe I have and we just keeping it a secret haha


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Maybe I have and we just keeping it a secret haha


LMFAO buddy.


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey @hometrainer how goes it buddy?


----------



## andyhuggins

So what are all you guys up to tomorrow?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @hometrainer how goes it buddy?


Hi Andy its going well thanks one more shift at work then i have two weeks off


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> So what are all you guys up to tomorrow?


working from 06:15 to 18:15 then home and feet up and two weeks off to look forward to


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> So what are all you guys up to tomorrow?


Pick the mrs up from work in the morning then me and her dad are off To the carvery for all u can eat breakfast then off to buy a suit.

How bout u mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> Hi Andy its going well thanks one more shift at work then i have two weeks off


Good to hear its going well buddy :thumbup1:

Got anything planned for the 2 weeks off?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Pick the mrs up from work in the morning then me and her dad are off To the carvery for all u can eat breakfast then off to buy a suit.
> 
> How bout u mate?


Does your Mrs work nights then mate?

Enjoy the brekkie and if you get the suit post some pics :thumbup1:

We are spending the day with our eldest daughter her partner and our granddaughter. GREAT TIMES :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Does your Mrs work nights then mate?
> 
> Enjoy the brekkie and if you get the suit post some pics :thumbup1:
> 
> We are spending the day with our eldest daughter her partner and our granddaughter. GREAT TIMES :thumb:


You off anywhere nice mate? Yeah she is a carer and works one weekend in and one off then different nights in the week. She enjoys it but im not s fan of it tbh.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> You off anywhere nice mate? Yeah she is a carer and works one weekend in and one off then different nights in the week. She enjoys it but im not s fan of it tbh.


Going to take her for a steam train ride as she want to go on a train.

Yeah your partner/mrs working nights can be a pain at times.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Good to hear its going well buddy :thumbup1:
> 
> Got anything planned for the 2 weeks off?


i am sure work will have the odd shift lined up.I plan to do some decorating and sort out my up and coming Tribunal case against my former employer for redundancy.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Going to take her for a steam train ride as she want to go on a train.
> 
> Yeah your partner/mrs working nights can be a pain at times.


Hope She enjoys it mate.

The nights ain't a problem I just wish she wasn't a carer.


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i am sure work will have the odd shift lined up.I plan to do some decorating and sort out my up and coming Tribunal case against my former employer for redundancy.


I wish you all the best with the case buddy. Keep us all up to speed won't you.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Hope She enjoys it mate.
> 
> The nights ain't a problem I just wish she wasn't a carer.


I am sure she will buddy.

Why don't you like her being a carer mate?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I am sure she will buddy.
> 
> Why don't you like her being a carer mate?


Sh1t money for the job mate plus they are taking people in there now that need to be locked up in Broadmoor not a home. It's like Once your not "able" to do things it gives you permission to do stuff that the likes of u and me would be put in the slammer for.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Sh1t money for the job mate plus they are taking people in there now that need to be locked up in Broadmoor not a home. It's like Once your not "able" to do things it gives you permission to do stuff that the likes of u and me would be put in the slammer for.


Fair play buddy. Trouble is if she enjoys it she won't want to give it up.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Fair play buddy. Trouble is if she enjoys it she won't want to give it up.


As long as she is safe mate. She is the most important part of my life to me and I'd kill and be killed for her.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> As long as she is safe mate. She is the most important part of my life to me and I'd kill and be killed for her.


Good for you buddy. How long you been with her?


----------



## get2big

andyhuggins said:


> Good for you buddy. How long you been with her?


ANYHUGGINS YOU RAZZLE DAZZLE ****ER!


----------



## andyhuggins

get2big said:


> ANYHUGGINS YOU RAZZLE DAZZLE ****ER!


It's andyhuggins not ANYHUGGINS.


----------



## get2big

andyhuggins said:


> It's andyhuggins not ANYHUGGINS.


Lets face it when your about, anyones ripe for a huggin


----------



## andyhuggins

get2big said:


> Lets face it when your about, anyones ripe for a huggin


I just LOL so much one of my ribs just broke.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Good for you buddy. How long you been with her?


5 years this June mate... or July haha.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> 5 years this June mate... or July haha.


That's quite some time these day buddy :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> That's quite some time these day buddy :thumb:


Haha yeah it is mate. My longest yet haha. How long you been with yours mrs mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Haha yeah it is mate. My longest yet haha. How long you been with yours mrs mate?


27 years this year buddy. **** knows how she puts up with me tbh. She is a real diamond


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> 27 years this year buddy. **** knows how she puts up with me tbh. She is a real diamond


27 years. That's longer than I have been on this planet lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> 27 years. That's longer than I have been on this planet lol.


I don't doubt that buddy. I am just an old fossil that you read about in school HAHAHA.


----------



## latblaster

Goodnight my friends..


----------



## graham58

hometrainer said:


> I haven't really watched much Saturday night TV for the past 18 years doesn't seem like i have missed much


believe me you haven,t,you could still pick up with the story line on eastenders and coronation street.most the so called actors are the same just fatter and older. :sleeping:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I don't doubt that buddy. I am just an old fossil that you read about in school HAHAHA.


Haha I wouldn't go that far mate.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> If he was that old wise and bad he would of netted you by now LOL


Even the wisest Buddha wouldn't be netting me on UKM ..no thanks :thumbdown:


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Maybe I have and we just keeping it a secret haha


Lol..too cheeky


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Even the wisest Buddha wouldn't be netting me on UKM ..no thanks :thumbdown:


*latblaster walks away, sad*


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> *latblaster walks away, sad*


Next life don't come on here ...and maybe


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Even the wisest Buddha wouldn't be netting me on UKM ..no thanks :thumbdown:


You have destroyed my confidence and now I'm binge eating.

Lol I'm on my 15th rasher of bacon with my 6th hash brown. Not a fan of the sausage here tho haha


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> You have destroyed my confidence and now I'm binge eating.
> 
> Lol I'm on my 15th rasher of bacon with my 6th hash brown. Not a fan of the sausage here tho haha


Yh but i like a bit of blubber...nice heavy squash cant beat it...av some more its fine lol


----------



## Skye666

Bikinis....I'm down to 2 ..after iv decided no pink no red no green no purple...it's shiney black on black background or shiney silver on white background...leaning towards the silver but the tan is pain in ass and it's gonna make the white bits look a mess where as the black it won't show...but silver is more bling......cry.....ffs I hate this ..pre menstral, dieting and a decision = potential melt down..help lol


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Bikinis....I'm down to 2 ..after iv decided no pink no red no green no purple...it's shiney black on black background or shiney silver on white background...leaning towards the silver but the tan is pain in ass and it's gonna make the white bits look a mess where as the black it won't show...but silver is more bling......cry.....ffs I hate this ..pre menstral, dieting and a decision = potential melt down..help lol


I'll help u pick a bikini if u help me pick a suit lol. Serious now no dirty cheeky joke this time. Do u have pics of the bikinis you have narrowed it down to?


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Bikinis....I'm down to 2 ..after iv decided no pink no red no green no purple...it's shiney black on black background or shiney silver on white background...leaning towards the silver but the tan is pain in ass and it's gonna make the white bits look a mess where as the black it won't show...but silver is more bling......cry.....ffs I hate this ..pre menstral, dieting and a decision = potential melt down..help lol


If you go for the silver & white, wrap them in tissues when you put them on. Get them in place, use your tape if needed then remove the tissues. Fingers crossed you'll have very little to no tan spilled over.


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Bikinis....I'm down to 2 ../QUOTE]
> 
> need pics


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Bikinis....I'm down to 2 ..after iv decided no pink no red no green no purple...it's shiney black on black background or shiney silver on white background...leaning towards the silver but the tan is pain in ass and it's gonna make the white bits look a mess where as the black it won't show...but silver is more bling......cry.....ffs I hate this ..pre menstral, dieting and a decision = potential melt down..help lol


go with the shiny silver always looks good


----------



## Skye666

No pictures ...Harrison swapping a pic of suit for pic of bikini...I feel cheated ...and graham lol YOU :nono:

Dt..good idea it's mainly the bottoms sliding them up ya legs when it gets everywhere coz they have the connectors fitted. It string so it's not like ya can undo easily. HT yeh I think so too..and u look good in ur silver pants


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> No pictures ...Harrison swapping a pic of suit for pic of bikini...I feel cheated ...and graham lol YOU :nono:
> 
> Dt..good idea it's mainly the bottoms sliding them up ya legs when it gets everywhere coz they have the connectors fitted. It string so it's not like ya can undo easily. HT yeh I think so too..and u look good in ur silver pants


Lol I honestly just ment from a website or something so I could see What u were looking at.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lol I honestly just ment from a website or something so I could see What u were looking at.


Where's ya suit then..didn't u go suit hunting today?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Where's ya suit then..didn't u go suit hunting today?


I did but there wasn't anything that took my fancy. I wanted to go to the big shopping center not far from my Mrs but we are going next week when the mrs ain't at work. Got loads of mens cloths shops there. If I don't have the silver suit then the blue one needs to be a light blue not a dark navy blue.


----------



## harrison180

Hello everyone how are u?

been convinced it's Thursday all day and the realised its Wednesday eventually. Baffled the fvck out of me haha


----------



## La85

Lol


----------



## Skye666

Evening all...how is everyone...


----------



## Skye666

> Dunno about everyone but I'm ok thanks :thumbup1:


I think they all went to bed early lol.

Well ur ok and I'm ok what next


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Evening all...how is everyone...


All good here. Spent the morning tinkering on my old car.

Lunch was followed by sorting this evenings meal for the tribe to come home from work. Squeezed in a couple of sets of shoulders on my smiths & dumbells, but rushed that as my Betty gave me orders to peel and re-mastic the shower today.

All done and dusted now. Tomorrow's a bit more of a tinker, do some back, then fit some new pir lamps out the back.

How's you?


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> All good here. Spent the morning tinkering on my old car.
> 
> Lunch was followed by sorting this evenings meal for the tribe to come home from work. Squeezed in a couple of sets of shoulders on my smiths & dumbells, but rushed that as my Betty gave me orders to peel and re-mastic the shower today.
> 
> All done and dusted now. Tomorrow's a bit more of a tinker, do some back, then fit some new pir lamps out the back.
> 
> How's you?


I'm good thanks...ohhh I love how ur Betty leaves u jobs to do ..and u get them done!! Lol

How long have u got home?


----------



## 25434

I'm still up, hehe.....but alarmed to see Skye has grown a beard....overnight apparently......too much protein methinks....heehee.

Currently on sofa after a workout and catching up with stuff. Cold is creeping in down here.....I may have to dig out the extra bed sox....


----------



## hometrainer

all good here also had a good sesh at the gym went for a back wax then picked up my youngest two daughters from school and went to my parents for the afternoon.as it was nice and dry i gave the car and myself a test on the way home throwing into the corners.

having a night in with Mrs HT as she is off to Cardiff and then Edinburgh for business meetings and wont be home till late Friday i still have rest of the week off


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Evening all...how is everyone...


I'm good ta how are u? Made myself a funky sandwich before bed lol


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> All good here. Spent the morning tinkering on my old car.
> 
> Lunch was followed by sorting this evenings meal for the tribe to come home from work. Squeezed in a couple of sets of shoulders on my smiths & dumbells, but rushed that as my Betty gave me orders to peel and re-mastic the shower today.
> 
> All done and dusted now. Tomorrow's a bit more of a tinker, do some back, then fit some new pir lamps out the back.
> 
> How's you?


How's the car coming on mate? What u been doing to her?


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> I'm good thanks...ohhh I love how ur Betty leaves u jobs to do ..and u get them done!! Lol
> 
> How long have u got home?


Haha, got to do my chores see...

Home until next Monday evening, then have to fly back for work. Going to be hard going back this time, as been home since 23rd Dec.

Will have to knuckle back down to my training then, as been ill and not done any training until this week.

Dug some pictures out from my old laptop this week, so thinking of sticking them on my fridge to help me stick with diet better. I'm usually pretty good, but this might be a little extra help.


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> How's the car coming on mate? What u been doing to her?


Replaced the original points ignition system (coil & distributor) with a custom built Bestek electronic set up to match my engine spec and Carbs. Advance curve is tuned to match the engine.

Gave it a quick run earlier and it is much more responsive. Rear end is breaking away on acceleration and gear changing, but the road was damp :whistling:


----------



## dt36

hometrainer said:


> all good here also had a good sesh at the gym went for a back wax then picked up my youngest two daughters from school and went to my parents for the afternoon.as it was nice and dry i gave the car and myself a test on the way home throwing into the corners.
> 
> having a night in with Mrs HT as she is off to Cardiff and then Edinburgh for business meetings and wont be home till late Friday i still have rest of the week off


How long does the waxing last? I normally go open clippers, but doesn't last long before the Wookey is back


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Replaced the original points ignition system (coil & distributor) with a custom built Bestek electronic set up to match my engine spec and Carbs. Advance curve is tuned to match the engine.
> 
> Gave it a quick run earlier and it is much more responsive. Rear end is breaking away on acceleration and gear changing, but the road was damp :whistling:


I'm getting an electric ignition. Do away with the points and condenser. Do u still need the coil or does that go aswell? I do miss not driving my capri but she will be better when the works done.

Best bit about rear wheel cars with some bollox in them is getting them on island exists near sideways haha


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> I'm getting an electric ignition. Do away with the points and condenser. Do u still need the coil or does that go aswell? I do miss not driving my capri but she will be better when the works done.
> 
> Best bit about rear wheel cars with some bollox in them is getting them on island exists near sideways haha


You remove the distributor and coil, then fit new distributor, coil and amplifier. Easy job, but you will need a strobe gun to set timing at 10° at 1000rpm.

The other concern is your car probably has a ballast resistor built into the wiring loom. You either have to find this by tracing it back from the starter lead or run a wire directly from your ignition switch down to the coil positive.

My car now starts easier and throttle response seems really sharp.

Google Bestek Electronic Ignition and take a look at the site. I phoned them up and gave them all the spec on my engine. The owner is really helpful and a classic car enthusiast.

Got to love giving it the dap on a quiet roundabout. :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Haha, got to do my chores see...
> 
> Home until next Monday evening, then have to fly back for work. Going to be hard going back this time, as been home since 23rd Dec.
> 
> Will have to knuckle back down to my training then, as been ill and not done any training until this week.
> 
> Dug some pictures out from my old laptop this week, so thinking of sticking them on my fridge to help me stick with diet better. I'm usually pretty good, but this might be a little extra help.


U might not need the pics as u won't be having the yummy home cooked food will ya so that should work soon be back on track. Oh now I see why she's throwing all these jobs at u..get them sorted before u go back lol


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> all good here also had a good sesh at the gym went for a back wax then picked up my youngest two daughters from school and went to my parents for the afternoon.as it was nice and dry i gave the car and myself a test on the way home throwing into the corners.
> 
> having a night in with Mrs HT as she is off to Cardiff and then Edinburgh for business meetings and wont be home till late Friday i still have rest of the week off


Youch back wax?...or are u used to it now?


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> You remove the distributor and coil, then fit new distributor, coil and amplifier. Easy job, but you will need a strobe gun to set timing at 10° at 1000rpm.
> 
> The other concern is your car probably has a ballast resistor built into the wiring loom. You either have to find this by tracing it back from the starter lead or run a wire directly from your ignition switch down to the coil positive.
> 
> My car now starts easier and throttle response seems really sharp.
> 
> Google Bestek Electronic Ignition and take a look at the site. I phoned them up and gave them all the spec on my engine. The owner is really helpful and a classic car enthusiast.
> 
> Got to love giving it the dap on a quiet roundabout. :thumb:


It used to have a ballast resistor in mate but we rewired it as the power was crap and the ignition wasn't right. I had it all rewired, new coil and a huge battery on. Everything is great with the ignition I just don't want points and condenser on it.

I'll give them a look mate.


----------



## hometrainer

dt36 said:


> How long does the waxing last? I normally go open clippers, but doesn't last long before the Wookey is back


it depends if your guy the gorilla like me around 30 minutes the first time.if you go back every 6 weeks or so the hair gets weaker and it takes less time my lady can peel mine off in about 20 mins now and i don't whimper as much Hometrainers top tip take a couple of pain killers about an hour before you go.


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Youch back wax?...or are u used to it now?


i have kinda gotten used to it by now haven't cried last couple of times and i had left it longer than i normally do.


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> I'm still up, hehe.....but alarmed to see Skye has grown a beard....overnight apparently......too much protein methinks....heehee.
> 
> Currently on sofa after a workout and catching up with stuff. Cold is creeping in down here.....I may have to dig out the extra bed sox....


Lol..I know and became a men insist lost all my feminist / ism and I think ...maybe possibly it's all the creatine 

Want to give me a wax flubs :bounce:

Good to see u in here :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> i have kinda gotten used to it by now haven't cried last couple of times and i had left it longer than i normally do.


Yes well ..back prob nowhere near ..I mean noooooo where near as painful as nu nu....cry every time. U left it longer?? Lol sadist


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Yes well ..back prob nowhere near ..I mean noooooo where near as painful as nu nu....cry every time. U left it longer?? Lol
> 
> sadist


if its anything like having 40 years of under arm hair out then i know what you mean i screamed at that one the things we do for comps.


----------



## Skye666

hometrainer said:


> if its anything like having 40 years of under arm hair out then i know what you mean i screamed at that one the things we do for comps.


Yes that kills lol my friend has reached a point where it's nipples and toes getting waxed too...this scares the hell outta me ..yikes what's tht all about :confused1:


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Yes that kills lol my friend has reached a point where it's nipples and toes getting waxed too...this scares the hell outta me ..yikes what's tht all about :confused1:


that's got to be better than nearly shaving a nip off with the razor


----------



## Rykard

hometrainer said:


> that's got to be better than nearly shaving a nip off with the razor


not so sure , it all sounds a bit painful to me


----------



## hometrainer

Rykard said:


> not so sure , it all sounds a bit painful to me


i am quite self conscious about my Body hair even more so now as its turning silver as i get older


----------



## dt36

hometrainer said:


> it depends if your guy the gorilla like me around 30 minutes the first time.if you go back every 6 weeks or so the hair gets weaker and it takes less time my lady can peel mine off in about 20 mins now and i don't whimper as much Hometrainers top tip take a couple of pain killers about an hour before you go.


Need Orimorph by the sounds of it. Ouch...


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Yes well ..back prob nowhere near ..I mean noooooo where near as painful as nu nu....cry every time. U left it longer?? Lol sadist


Nu nu, haha I love it. Still ouch though.


----------



## 25434

I just had a glass of wine and 2 fish finger sarnies for lunch. Paradise.....except I ditched the bread on the 2nd sarnie and just picked out the fish fingers which horrified my work colleagues... :lol: :lol: I know...radical right? :laugh:


----------



## 25434

Skye666 said:


> Lol..I know and became a men insist lost all my feminist / ism and I think ...maybe possibly it's all the creatine
> 
> Want to give me a wax [Redacted] :bounce:
> 
> Good to see u in here :thumbup1:


oh lawwwd! I'm such a girlie squeamish type person I couldn't do it...hahaha......however I do go for waxing and bear up pretty well considering all me bits are in the face of the poor lady at the salon.... :blush: :laugh: blimey! what a job..euwwwwwwwww........


----------



## Greshie

hometrainer said:


> i am quite self conscious about my Body hair even more so now as its turning silver as i get older


and of course we get more of the stuff as we get older ... though thankfully mine isn't silver yet ...


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> I just had a glass of wine and 2 fish finger sarnies for lunch. Paradise.....except I ditched the bread on the 2nd sarnie and just picked out the fish fingers which horrified my work colleagues... :lol: :lol: I know...radical right? :laugh:


Wine at lunchtime? :scared: slippery slope, slippery slope ............:laugh:


----------



## hometrainer

Greshie said:


> and of course we get more of the stuff as we get older ... though thankfully mine isn't silver yet ...


I don't understand why i went bald but my ears and eyebrows tried to compensate with extra hair growth


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Nu nu, haha I love it. Still ouch though.


I know ... Think iv said it since a child.. :lol:


----------



## hometrainer

Good evening ladies and gents hope every ones had a really good day


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Wine at lunchtime? :scared: slippery slope, slippery slope ............:laugh:


Hurrrr hurrrr.....awwweee. gershwin....I only had a small one with an ex colleague.....and I drank a ton of water when I got back to work. Speaking of which......10 mins before time to come home the hailstones and snow came down...ohmigawwwwwd....it was awful. I pulled out of the firm where I'm temping and slowly pulled out...my car skidded straight across the road ......I was pooping myself......one if the guys had to come out and help me get the car back onto the main road......scary......


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hurrrr hurrrr.....awwweee. gershwin....I only had a small one with an ex colleague.....and I drank a ton of water when I got back to work. Speaking of which......10 mins before time to come home the hailstones and snow came down...ohmigawwwwwd....it was awful. I pulled out of the firm where I'm temping and slowly pulled out...my car skidded straight across the road ......I was pooping myself......one if the guys had to come out and help me get the car back onto the main road......scary......


Horrible when the car slides.. I remember years ago hitting black ice under a bridge on the way to work... how I missed the retaining wall is a mystery.

Today I've not stepped out of doors


----------



## saxondale

Flubs said:


> Hurrrr hurrrr.....awwweee. gershwin....I only had a small one with an ex colleague.....and I drank a ton of water when I got back to work. .


because that helps how if you`re over the drink drive limit?


----------



## 25434

saxondale said:


> because that helps how if you`re over the drink drive limit?


I didn't say it did help, and I wasn't over the limit.


----------



## latblaster

Is this Saxo?


----------



## saxondale

Flubs said:


> I didn't say it did help, and I wasn't over the limit.


do you know what the limit is?


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> do you know what the limit is?


Targeting another female?? Why does she need to know the limit ur not the police and she's not driving through this thread in an erratic state whilst stinking of booze.


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> Targeting another female?? Why does she need to know the limit ur not the police and she's not driving through this thread in an erratic state whilst stinking of booze.


her sex has nothing to do with it, dont bring your own agenda to the table


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> her sex has nothing to do with it, dont bring your own agenda to the table


Well why did u bust in on her...she was talking to geshie and joking u come in like pc plodd wanting her to quote the law on drink limit..why ? .when u didnt come in this thread it was better.


----------



## graham58

latblaster said:


> Is this Saxo?


great film.


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> Well why did u bust in on her...she was talking to geshie and joking u come in like pc plodd wanting her to quote the law on drink limit..why ? .when u didnt come in this thread it was better.


you condon drink driving?


----------



## MRSTRONG

saxondale said:


> you condon drink driving?


Why dont you slit your wrists .


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> you condon drink driving?


No...neither do I watch and police on here everyone's move and then try to make them look stupid.... Flubs is cool and I would hate to think coz of sum idiot like u she might not come in here and feel ok to chat because hawk eye is breathing down her neck....


----------



## saxondale

MRSTRONG said:


> Why dont you slit your wrists .


very grown up mate, do you drink and drive?


----------



## graham58

MRSTRONG said:


> Why dont you slit your wrists .


lol :laugh:


----------



## saxondale

Skye666 said:


> No...neither do I watch and police on here everyone's move and then try to make them look stupid.... Flubs is cool and I would hate to think coz of sum idiot like u she might not come in here and feel ok to chat because hawk eye is breathing down her neck....


and I would hate another friends kid to be killed because somebody else thought drinking water negated the wine they had at lunch, so just for once, why don`t you wind your scrawny chicken neck back in, stop trying to be queen bee (what was it you called yourself in the other thread - oh yeah "mama") and accept the internet doesn`t revolve around the planet sky666.


----------



## MRSTRONG

saxondale said:


> very grown up mate, do you drink and drive?


what would you know about being grown up when you troll most the threads you post in with your miserable excuse of an existence , i really dont get how you can begin to think you have so much more of a moral high standing than everyone else .

you put people down you bully people , well done on being the biggest melt .

do i drink and drive ? no , but i have , im not proud but i`ll be the first to stand up and say yes i have done wrong , i have made mistakes much like you have .

where do i send the razor ?


----------



## saxondale

MRSTRONG said:


> where do i send the razor ?


you can just swallow it mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG

saxondale said:


> you can just swallow it mate.


it`ll be more fun than spending time in your company .


----------



## saxondale

MRSTRONG said:


> it`ll be more fun than spending time in your company .


we`d actually get on in real life, I`d train at your gym no problem mate


----------



## MRSTRONG

saxondale said:


> we`d actually get on in real life, I`d train at your gym no problem mate


i don`t allow bullies in my gym .


----------



## saxondale

MRSTRONG said:


> i don`t allow bullies in my gym .


you don`t like people who can lift in there either judging by merks thread


----------



## MRSTRONG

saxondale said:


> you don`t like people who can lift in there either judging by merks thread


Does bullying @Merkleman make you feel better ?

merks is in better shape than you and he lifts more .


----------



## saxondale

MRSTRONG said:


> Does bullying @Merkleman make you feel better ?
> 
> merks is in better shape than you and he lifts more .


of course he is mate, you`re his PT, you`re not going to say otherwise are you - be bad for business.

at least he`s paid a month in advance


----------



## MRSTRONG

saxondale said:


> of course he is mate, you`re his PT, you`re not going to say otherwise are you - be bad for business.
> 
> at least he`s paid a month in advance


you really do like picking on young boys dont you .


----------



## harrison180

Well looks like I missed an eventful couple of pages lol.

How are we all? I'm suit shopping again tomoz and I WILL find one I like.


----------



## latblaster

Had a bloody cold/sore throat/ear ache all week, not much fun.

Went to see my GP as I was concerned about flying soon.

Told me it was ok, but if I had severe pain it meant my eardrum had most prolly burst!!!

Got some personal anti b's left over & took 'em on Thurs, earache & throat much better. :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

saxondale said:


> do you know what the limit is?


Yes, and I wasn't over it. Wishing you a good weekend.


----------



## Skye666

saxondale said:


> and I would hate another friends kid to be killed because somebody else thought drinking water negated the wine they had at lunch, so just for once, why don`t you wind your scrawny chicken neck back in, stop trying to be queen bee (what was it you called yourself in the other thread - oh yeah "mama") and accept the internet doesn`t revolve around the planet sky666.


U get jealous when the men talk to me I know I know I get it ...but don't confuse that with 'internet revolving around me' not so.

And this enough posts on u....iv other men To go chat to tht are much kinder/nicer


----------



## andyhuggins

You called @Skye666  :lol:


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Had a bloody cold/sore throat/ear ache all week, not much fun.
> 
> Went to see my GP as I was concerned about flying soon.
> 
> Told me it was ok, but if I had severe pain it meant my eardrum had most prolly burst!!!
> 
> Got some personal anti b's left over & took 'em on Thurs, earache & throat much better. :thumbup1:


Cold sore...kissing frogs causes this

Hope it dosnt affect the flying.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> You called @Skye666  :lol:


Lol..hello nicer kinder man :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

So how all the 45+ers today?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> So how all the 45+ers today?


Been working ... had quite a good day in the shop,almost making up for the bad weather earlier in the week ... Now done my workout and am going to have a bath and then find something to eat ....

How's you?


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Been working ... had quite a good day in the shop,almost making up for the bad weather earlier in the week ... Now done my workout and am going to have a bath and then find something to eat ....
> 
> How's you?


Glad the shop picked up buddy. Enjoy the bath and food

I am well thanks, Went out for a nice family lunch and now just chilling :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> So how all the 45+ers today?


Feeling better for having had my roots dnne ...jeez people watching in the hairdressers as a distraction to ya head sizzling off is fun.


----------



## banzi

Had diarrhoea for 3 days now.

Top tip, don't cut cooked meat on the same cutting board you THINK you have washed that you have cut up raw chicken on.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Feeling better for having had my roots dnne ...jeez people watching in the hairdressers as a distraction to ya head sizzling off is fun.


Love people watching :lol:


----------



## harrison180

banzi said:


> Had diarrhoea for 3 days now.
> 
> Top tip, don't cut cooked meat on the same cutting board you THINK you have washed that you have cut up raw chicken on.


Chicken is evil mate. If I am cooking chicken I always wash my hands or cooking items every time it touches it. I'm dead picky when cooking meat


----------



## graham58

banzi said:


> Had diarrhoea for 3 days now.
> 
> Top tip, don't cut cooked meat on the same cutting board you THINK you have washed that you have cut up raw chicken on.


you wont forget that rule very fast. :lol:


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> Had diarrhoea for 3 days now.
> 
> Top tip, don't cut cooked meat on the same cutting board you THINK you have washed that you have cut up raw chicken on.


Cough ....awwwwwwww


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Love people watching :lol:


Yh..I swear one of the women having her hair done was seeing the manager..he kept touching her hair when he walked passed and he wasn't even doing it! Gave her a dry towel..( mine was soaking!) And...she got her coffee free.. 'No it's fine don't worry bout that' he says....I go to pay for my hair and he's like...' And ur coffee love that's 1'75 on top please ..thanks...I'm thinking hmmmm


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Yh..I swear one of the women having her hair done was seeing the manager..he kept touching her hair when he walked passed and he wasn't even doing it! Gave her a dry towel..( mine was soaking!) And...she got her coffee free.. 'No it's fine don't worry bout that' he says....I go to pay for my hair and he's like...' And ur coffee love that's 1'75 on top please ..thanks...I'm thinking hmmmm


The question is would you want him to run his hands through your hair? :whistling:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> The question is would you want him to run his hands through your hair? :whistling:


Lol like to see him try there's so much of it prob get stuck half way through :lol:

Edit: would have liked a free coffee though


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol like to see him try there's so much of it prob get stuck half way through :lol:
> 
> Edit: would have liked a free coffee though


I'll always buy you a coffee you know that


----------



## harrison180

@andyhuggins how u doing mate?


----------



## hometrainer

evening everybody how we all doing ?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> @andyhuggins how u doing mate?


Hey buddy I am well thanks, had a nice chilled day with the family :thumbup1:

You got that suit yet?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> I'll always buy you a coffee you know that


Not just any..cappuccino? Slightly pricier


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> evening everybody how we all doing ?


Alright mate. I am very well thanks. Did you enjoy your shifts off?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Not just any..cappuccino? Slightly pricier


Hey no expense spared for you. You know that


----------



## Skye666

Evening HT ..ur avi pic actually looks like a guy that comes in my gym and I keep thinking it's him!


----------



## Greshie

hometrainer said:


> evening everybody how we all doing ?


Scratching around for something to eat ... two cold lamb chops looked very unappealing so have resorted to asparagus risotto, at least I will be after the cats have finshed their tea ............... everthing else either needed defrosting or the chicken would have taken too long to roast.................


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Alright mate. I am very well thanks. Did you enjoy your *shifts* off?


Thank gawd you've got your teef in. :lol:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hey no expense spared for you. You know that


I'm adding charmer to the nicer kinder :wub:


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I'm adding charmer to the nicer kinder :wub:


Now we are talking. I must be on a roll :lol:


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Now we are talking. I must be on a roll :lol:


You're in mate. :thumb:

Apologies, Mistress Skye....


----------



## hometrainer

Skye666 said:


> Evening HT ..ur avi pic actually looks like a guy that comes in my gym and I keep thinking it's him!


one of these days it might be me lol


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Alright mate. I am very well thanks. Did you enjoy your shifts off?


i did thanks Andy i still have a few more days off to enjoy before i go back,been kicking back a little today just took the boy to football practice then i went to the gym and thats about it really.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Hey buddy I am well thanks, had a nice chilled day with the family :thumbup1:
> 
> You got that suit yet?


Good good mate. How was the train trip with the grand daughter?

Nah no suit yet but going tomoz and will buy one.


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i did thanks Andy i still have a few more days off to enjoy before i go back,been kicking back a little today just took the boy to football practice then i went to the gym and thats about it really.


Nothing wrong with just kicking back and relaxing with the family buddy. We all need to do that at times.

Just thinking back a few months and you would have been getting ready for another shift at the club. How times change.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Good good mate. How was the train trip with the grand daughter?
> 
> Nah no suit yet but going tomoz and will buy one.


She loved it buddy. love to see the smile on her face at such simple things :thumb:

Hope you manage to find one. What colour you going for?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Nothing wrong with just kicking back and relaxing with the family buddy. We all need to do that at times.
> 
> Just thinking back a few months and you would have been getting ready for another shift at the club. How times change.


I am quite glad that i left it all behind one of my acquaintances is currently on remand charged with murder after an incident outside his place went wrong that's some ones father Husband who never came home very sad.

and on a cold ole January night i no longer want to stand around in the freezing cold arguing with drunks,as one of my friends pointed out i had a long run and was very luck that i never got seriously hurt and the night club scene isn't what it was


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I am quite glad that i left it all behind one of my acquaintances is currently on remand charged with murder after an incident outside his place went wrong that's some ones father Husband who never came home very sad.
> 
> and on a cold ole January night i no longer want to stand around in the freezing cold arguing with drunks,as one of my friends pointed out i had a long run and was very luck that i never got seriously hurt and the night club scene isn't what it was


Sounds like your leaving was a blessing in disguise buddy. A few of my mates work the doors and are going to get out asap as things are getting stupid now.


----------



## graham58

[quote=harrison180;

Nah no suit yet but going tomoz .


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Sounds like your leaving was a blessing in disguise buddy. A few of my mates work the doors and are going to get out asap as things are getting stupid now.


it was time for me to get out i just didn't want to admit it the club closing meant i had no choice then but to do something else


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> it was time for me to get out i just didn't want to admit it the club closing meant i had no choice then but to do something else


As they say it is easier said than done. (regarding leaving the club).


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> As they say it is easier said than done. (regarding leaving the club).


I would of hated to leave and hand it over to somebody else this way i don't have to think about whats going on there.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> She loved it buddy. love to see the smile on her face at such simple things :thumb:
> 
> Hope you manage to find one. What colour you going for?


That's good mate. I think some kids are no longer Allowed to be kids. It's all I pads and consoles etc. It's great when kids enjoy things like the train ride etc. I love taking my cousins little girl to the park or she sits on my capri when im working on it. It's them times that are the best with kids.

I either want a bright blue or a silver suit mate


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I would of hated to leave and hand it over to somebody else this way i don't have to think about whats going on there.


Good point buddy. Sounds like your new job really suits you tbh.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> That's good mate. I think some kids are no longer Allowed to be kids. It's all I pads and consoles etc. It's great when kids enjoy things like the train ride etc. I love taking my cousins little girl to the park or she sits on my capri when im working on it. It's them times that are the best with kids.
> 
> I either want a bright blue or a silver suit mate


Couldn't agree more mate. Let kids be kids and have fun:thumb:

WOW now that is a hard choice tbh mate.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Couldn't agree more mate. Let kids be kids and have fun:thumb:
> 
> WOW now that is a hard choice tbh mate.


I no yeah mate. I need a decent suit. Can't pull the milfs in the 80s bar if the suit don't look good lol


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Good point buddy. Sounds like your new job really suits you tbh.


I am getting on well there and Mangers all seem happy with me or so i have been told its not really hard graft and there are the odd free coffee machines we can use the one up in the tack room has a TV.long as you keep your nose clean and don't make waves it should all be okay.

some of the guys like to fire off emails moaning about this and that which doesn't seem to do much good other than make you a target. far better to speak to the line Manager face to face they might not like what you say but they do seem to respect you more.


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Chicken is evil mate. If I am cooking chicken I always wash my hands or cooking items every time it touches it. I'm dead picky when cooking meat


Been buying those roast in the bags lately. Don't have to touch the chicken until it is fully cooked. Really nice flavour too.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I no yeah mate. I need a decent suit. Can't pull the milfs in the 80s bar if the suit don't look good lol


Sharp suit, boots you should have no probs buddy.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Just caught up. Wtf happened in here lol


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I am getting on well there and Mangers all seem happy with me or so i have been told its not really hard graft and there are the odd free coffee machines we can use the one up in the tack room has a TV.long as you keep your nose clean and don't make waves it should all be okay.
> 
> some of the guys like to fire off emails moaning about this and that which doesn't seem to do much good other than make you a target. far better to speak to the line Manager face to face they might not like what you say but they do seem to respect you more.


Totally agree mate. Let them sound off. The manager will respect you more for speaking to him or her face to face.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Just caught up. Wtf happened in here lol


You went on the turn  :lol:


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> You went on the turn  :lol:


I meant before that pmsl x


----------



## mrssalvatore

Where did @trapover go to?


----------



## andyhuggins

Where do you want me to start? X


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Been buying those roast in the bags lately. Don't have to touch the chicken until it is fully cooked. Really nice flavour too.


I like them things. I just hate any raw meat touching things tbh. Even eggs. When I make an omelette I was my hands after breaking each egg and wash the egg flip every time it touches it in the pan until I no its cooked.

Ps not got round to watching that vid u sent me yet mate but I will do


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Where do you want me to start? X


Lol. Best leave it eh? Last 5 pages just seems to be everyone disagreeing with everyone else. X


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Sharp suit, boots you should have no probs buddy.


Not to mention my stunning good looks aswell mate hahaha


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> I like them things. I just hate any raw meat touching things tbh. Even eggs. When I make an omelette I was my hands after breaking each egg and wash the egg flip every time it touches it in the pan until I no its cooked.
> 
> Ps not got round to watching that vid u sent me yet mate but I will do


I guess eating raw meat is out of the question then?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Not to mention my stunning good looks aswell mate hahaha


The jury is out on that one mate :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> I guess eating raw meat is out of the question then?


Nothing wrong with raw beef. NOM NOM NOM.


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Nothing wrong with raw beef. NOM NOM NOM.


Raw beef in every form. Steak mince etc and raw bacon. Hmmm only little bits tho.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Raw beef in every form. Steak mince etc and raw bacon. Hmmm only little bits tho.


Not in every form but as chunks or pieces it is fine to eat. Bacon is not beef btw X


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> I guess eating raw meat is out of the question then?


Beef im not to picky about but that's cuz I no u can eat it raw or near raw. Things like chicken etc i dont mess about with


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> The jury is out on that one mate :lol:


Haha well I'm sure they will come back with a guilty verdict mate


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Not in every form but as chunks or pieces it is fine to eat. Bacon is not beef btw X


That's why I said "and" it wasn't in the same category  x


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> Beef im not to picky about but that's cuz I no u can eat it raw or near raw. Things like chicken etc i dont mess about with


Well obviously.

But raw eggs are fine.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Haha well I'm sure they will come back with a guilty verdict mate


Depends what you are guilty of buddy :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> Well obviously.
> 
> But raw eggs are fine.


Why not raw eggs? X


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> Well obviously.
> 
> But raw eggs are fine.


Are they? I no they used to be but don't they all Have high salmonella in now which needs to be cooked through well


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Depends what you are guilty of buddy :lol:


Being a good lookin mother fvcker mate haha


----------



## mrssalvatore

andyhuggins said:


> Why not raw eggs? X


No I was saying raw eggs are fine x


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> Are they? I no they used to be but don't they all Have high salmonella in now which needs to be cooked through well


I have two raw eggs in a shake everyday.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Being a good lookin mother fvcker mate haha


The jury said "NOT GUILTY" mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

mrssalvatore said:


> No I was saying raw eggs are fine x


Good with me then X


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> I have two raw eggs in a shake everyday.


Nah don't fancy that at all lol. Would be like swallowing snot haha


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> The jury said "NOT GUILTY" mate.


Lol well they are all lying ba5tards mate haha


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> Nah don't fancy that at all lol. Would be like swallowing snot haha


Not with protein oats bananas and milk all blended. You don't taste it.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Lol well they are all lying ba5tards mate haha


They can't be all bad as some love raw eggs mate :lol:


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> Not with protein oats bananas and milk all blended. You don't taste it.


Do u make your oats into a powder or do u like your shake lumpy? I would neck my shakes cuz it reminded me of a mouthful of sick haha


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> They can't be all bad as some love raw eggs mate :lol:


Lol what's raw eggs got to do with a lying jury mate?

U upto much tomoz mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Lol what's raw eggs got to do with a lying jury mate?
> 
> U upto much tomoz mate?


Its just me being a **** mate LOL.

Yeah I am helping my daughters partner put a shed up in their garden. What you up to? Besides suit hunting.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Its just me being a **** mate LOL.
> 
> Yeah I am helping my daughters partner put a shed up in their garden. What you up to? Besides suit hunting.


Having a rest mate then back out on the road on Monday traveling the country. Hope its not as windy by u as it is here mate otherwise the panels will need holding tight haha


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> Do u make your oats into a powder or do u like your shake lumpy? I would neck my shakes cuz it reminded me of a mouthful of sick haha


Blend it till it's all smooth.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Having a rest mate then back out on the road on Monday traveling the country. Hope its not as windy by u as it is here mate otherwise the panels will need holding tight haha


All is good here tbh mate. Don't know what all the fuss is about LOL.


----------



## hometrainer

we had some snow in Suffolk i felt the need to go to Tesco and buy 10 loaves of bread and forty pints of milk then the snow went away


----------



## dt36

mrssalvatore said:


> Not with protein oats bananas and milk all blended. You don't taste it.


Try the same mix in the Ding for 3 minutes. Nice...


----------



## dt36

Been Doing myself today too, self leveling my daughters kitchen floor. First mix, poured the liquid latex into the mixing bucket. Sorted my drill out for blending then got the powder ready. Daughter on the drill then asks me where the liquid is. Oops, there's a hole in my bucket dear Eliza...

Mad rush to the builders yard for more...


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Been Doing myself today too, self leveling my daughters kitchen floor. First mix, poured the liquid latex into the mixing bucket. Sorted my drill out for blending then got the powder ready. Daughter on the drill then asks me where the liquid is. Oops, there's a hole in my bucket dear Eliza...
> 
> Mad rush to the builders yard for more...


Get the proper screed down mate  . Have u got a self leveled backyard now it come out the bucket lol?


----------



## dt36

Haha, no. Liquid just ran away as not mixed.

Been down to check it earlier and it's set really nice.

Bonus was, daughter slept at our house last night, so me and the Missus woke up to the smell of sizzling bacon this morning.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Haha, no. Liquid just ran away as not mixed.
> 
> Been down to check it earlier and it's set really nice.
> 
> Bonus was, daughter slept at our house last night, so me and the Missus woke up to the smell of sizzling bacon this morning.


Pity she didn't offer u one mate haha  . Are u the handyman at your daughters house then mate?


----------



## harrison180

@andyhuggins @latblaster I got both suits in the end as I couldn't decide which I liked best. Sick of working and my money going to other people cuz of something that wernt my fault so I thought fvck it ill treat myself.

Got some blue canvass shoes to


----------



## gearchange

harrison180 said:


> @andyhuggins @latblaster I got both suits in the end as I couldn't decide which I liked best. Sick of working and my money going to other people cuz of something that wernt my fault so I thought fvck it ill treat myself.
> 
> Got some blue canvass shoes to


You know how to live,Took me years to afford blue canvas shoes.


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> You know how to live,Took me years to afford blue canvas shoes.


Mine were only a tenner in matalan. I don't buy expensive shoes except when buying boots tbh.


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Pity she didn't offer u one mate haha  . Are u the handyman at your daughters house then mate?


Yes. I always know when she wants a job done because my name becomes 3 times longer. Daaad?


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Yes. I always know when she wants a job done because my name becomes 3 times longer. Daaad?


Haha the long drawn out dad. Usually followed by can I borrow or can you do lol


----------



## hometrainer

i Haven't done any DIY today i did offer to paint then dining Room while i was off work but someone can't make there mind up as to what color they want


----------



## harrison180

hometrainer said:


> i Haven't done any DIY today i did offer to paint then dining Room while i was off work but someone can't make there mind up as to what color they want


Just paint it then mate. Whatever u do will be wrong haha


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all  @harrison180 I see you bought both suits then buddy :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all  @harrison180 I see you bought both suits then buddy :thumb:


Yeah mate. I'll try and get pics up later. The silver one looks the best

How u doing?


----------



## hometrainer

harrison180 said:


> Just paint it then mate. Whatever u do will be wrong haha


I would normally and see what happens however i am in the do do at the moment after a small pointless exchange turned into the if you don't like it you know where the door which seems a bit silly now that i am on the receiving end ..one of these days I will call her bluff.so its best not to pull the tiger by the tail at the moment and wait for the dust to settle a bit


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Yeah mate. I'll try and get pics up later. The silver one looks the best
> 
> How u doing?


Yeah pics would be good to see :thumb:

I am good thanks mate.


----------



## harrison180

hometrainer said:


> I would normally and see what happens however i am in the do do at the moment after a small pointless exchange turned into the if you don't like it you know where the door which seems a bit silly now that i am on the receiving end ..one of these days I will call her bluff.so its best not to pull the tiger by the tail at the moment and wait for the dust to settle a bit


Lol my Mrs uses that one when she got nothing else to use. That means u won the argument mate.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah pics would be good to see :thumb:
> 
> I am good thanks mate.


Gud Gud mate. I'll try get them up later.

You have your big Sunday roast mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Gud Gud mate. I'll try get them up later.
> 
> You have your big Sunday roast mate?


No mate. Spent all day putting a shed up at my daughters place. All done and dusted though so that's a bonus.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> No mate. Spent all day putting a shed up at my daughters place. All done and dusted though so that's a bonus.


How many injuries u got lol? Did it all go up ok mate


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> How many injuries u got lol? Did it all go up ok mate


Yeah it went up without any trouble which is a bonus.

ERR injuries tripped over her dog that was stood behind me and bruised my ankle and leg. Must be my age and the balance thing HAHAHA


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah it went up without any trouble which is a bonus.
> 
> ERR injuries tripped over her dog that was stood behind me and bruised my ankle and leg. Must be my age and the balance thing HAHAHA


Yeah dogs always get where u don't want them mate. Get some frozen peas on it mate.

Btw you thought I'd forger but I haven't. Where's mommy huggins with these pics of u In the 80s lol?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Yeah dogs always get where u don't want them mate. Get some frozen peas on it mate.
> 
> Btw you thought I'd forger but I haven't. Where's mommy huggins with these pics of u In the 80s lol?


She has been on a cruise for the last few weeks lucky her. So I havn't been to see her. Just keep your fingers crossed that she has some mate


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> She has been on a cruise for the last few weeks lucky her. So I havn't been to see her. Just keep your fingers crossed that she has some mate


Where she been mate around the med?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Where she been mate around the med?


No the Caribbean. So jealous


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> No the Caribbean. So jealous


good on her mate  . hope she had a great time


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> good on her mate  . hope she had a great time


I will let you know when she gets back.

No big breakfast today then buddy?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I will let you know when she gets back.
> 
> No big breakfast today then buddy?


Nah not today mate. I'm having withdrawal symptoms haha

I need a fry up


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Nah not today mate. I'm having withdrawal symptoms haha
> 
> I need a fry up


Get the Mrs to knock one up then mate


----------



## harrison180

There's me in the suits lol. I fvcking hate pictures haha


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Get the Mrs to knock one up then mate


She does do a decent fry up mate. Her best is beef and mushroom pie. Bloody lovely


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> There's me in the suits lol. I fvcking hate pictures haha


Nice suits buddy :thumb:



harrison180 said:


> She does do a decent fry up mate. Her best is beef and mushroom pie. Bloody lovely


Love a good pie tbh.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Nice suits buddy :thumb:
> 
> Love a good pie tbh.


Cheers mate. The jackets go well with my jeans to I can wear them out and about aswell as when I go out for occasions. Do I look miami vice haha?

Pie is my fave tbh. Fill it full of meat with plenty of thick gravy. Beautiful. I can't be doing with shop bought pies anymore they are all tasteless


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Cheers mate. The jackets go well with my jeans to I can wear them out and about aswell as when I go out for occasions. Do I look miami vice haha?
> 
> Pie is my fave tbh. Fill it full of meat with plenty of thick gravy. Beautiful. I can't be doing with shop bought pies anymore they are all tasteless


Don Johnson look out :thumb:

Get them shoes on job done.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Don Johnson look out :thumb:
> 
> Get them shoes on job done.


Haha. They ain't like the shoes u told me about mate. I can't stand the slip on things I just can't wear them. Oh ill put a pick up of a pair of shoes im gonna get


----------



## harrison180

Look at that sexy design


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Haha. They ain't like the shoes u told me about mate. I can't stand the slip on things I just can't wear them. Oh ill put a pick up of a pair of shoes im gonna get


I used to love them back in the day. A pic would be good mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Look at that sexy design


WOW that is a serious pair of shoes mate. Nice with the suit


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Look at that sexy design


You'll certainly stand out from the crowd in those ...........................


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> WOW that is a serious pair of shoes mate. Nice with the suit


Those were 35 quid in that shop. They are 17 on ebay. Being a size 12 tho its hard to get shoes like that lol


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> You'll certainly stand out from the crowd in those ...........................


Well I have never been the type to follow others mate as u have probably guessed from the other pic I put on here haha. I like being the odd one out  .

Is your injury better mate?


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Well I have never been the type to follow others mate as u have probably guessed from the other pic I put on here haha. I like being the odd one out  .
> 
> Is your injury better mate?


What injury?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Those were 35 quid in that shop. They are 17 on ebay. Being a size 12 tho its hard to get shoes like that lol


So did you buy them mate?


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> What injury?


Didn't u hurt your shoulder or back a few days back or something mate?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> So did you buy them mate?


Nah not from the shop they didn't have my size so ill buy a pair off ebay. They only go up to 11 but for 17 quid ill give them a try. They can just go straight back on ebay if they don't fit


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> @andyhuggins @latblaster I got both suits in the end as I couldn't decide which I liked best. Sick of working and my money going to other people cuz of something that wernt my fault so I thought fvck it ill treat myself.
> 
> Got some blue canvass shoes to


So which shoes did you buy buddy?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> So which shoes did you buy buddy?


Haven't got a pic of them mate I'll see if i can get a link for them off the site


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Didn't u hurt your shoulder or back a few days back or something mate?


Not me ... been injury free for nearly two years now !


----------



## harrison180

Canvas Lace Up Pumps - Matalan

@andyhuggins


----------



## harrison180

Canvas Lace Up Pumps - Matalan

@andyhuggins


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> Not me ... been injury free for nearly two years now !


I'll try my post again seems as it didn't post last night and I had difficulty getting on the site I dunno if anyone else did?

Anyway I'm sure ur the one who hurt something and I said get your mrs to rub it better and u said u ain't got one lol. Will do my bloody head in until I find out who it is but im sure it was u mate


----------



## banzi

harrison cruising for schmos in this thread.


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> I'll try my post again seems as it didn't post last night and I had difficulty getting on the site I dunno if anyone else did?
> 
> Anyway I'm sure ur the one who hurt something and I said get your mrs to rub it better and u said u ain't got one lol. Will do my bloody head in until I find out who it is but im sure it was u mate


Ah I remember the rubbing better bit ......... can't remember what it was about though, so whatever needed rubbing doesn't need rubbing any more (at the moment  )


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Cheers mate. The jackets go well with my jeans to I can wear them out and about aswell as when I go out for occasions. Do I look miami vice haha?


you need to go get your hair streaked blond fist mate :rolleye:

nice suits 

cheers shaun


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> Ah I remember the rubbing better bit ......... can't remember what it was about though, so whatever needed rubbing doesn't need rubbing any more (at the moment  )


Sure....? I can help if need be.


----------



## harrison180

banzi said:


> harrison cruising for schmos in this thread.


What's schmo lol?


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> you need to go get your hair streaked blond fist mate :rolleye:
> 
> nice suits
> 
> cheers shaun


Haha cheers mate. I'd look like a badger if i put light color in my hair haha. I'll just wait till I go grey


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> Ah I remember the rubbing better bit ......... can't remember what it was about though, so whatever needed rubbing doesn't need rubbing any more (at the moment  )


Well glad it's better anyway mate lol.


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Haha cheers mate. I'd look like a badger if i put light color in my hair haha. I'll just wait till I go grey


And have a shave....I like the silver suit though mate, very snappy.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> And have a shave....I like the silver suit though mate, very snappy.


I will tonight mom thanks haha. What's wrong with my goatee? I fvcking hate shaving


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> I will tonight mom thanks haha. What's wrong with my goatee? I fvcking hate shaving


Just looks a bit scruffy...& get your eyebrows shaped - seriously.

Bet you don't even use Moisturiser, do you.


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> There's me in the suits lol. I fvcking hate pictures haha


you ever see those old wild west pictures of a fugitive?


----------



## banzi

View attachment 165413


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Just looks a bit scruffy...& get your eyebrows shaped - seriously.
> 
> Bet you don't even use Moisturiser, do you.


No mate I have hard manly wind beaten skin from being outside lots and that's the way it's staying lol. I wouldn't mind if I could grow a decent beard but how it is now is about it lol.

If I ever go and get my eyebrows shaped I hope someone shoots me haha


----------



## harrison180

banzi said:


> View attachment 165413


My brothers hahaha


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> you ever see those old wild west pictures of a fugitive?


Yeah lol. U wana claim the reward mate lol


----------



## saxondale

harrison180 said:


> Yeah lol. U wana claim the reward mate lol


definitely the kind of suit to be buried in. When you off?


----------



## harrison180

saxondale said:


> definitely the kind of suit to be buried in. When you off?


well if the plane goes down or im shot in the back streets or something then i'll die well dressed and save my family a job lol. the 14th of this month i fly out mate


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> well if the plane goes down or im shot in the back streets or something then i'll die well dressed and save my family a job lol. the 14th of this month i fly out mate


Harrison. Why after all this amount of training. How are you still smaller than me???


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> Harrison. Why after all this amount of training. How are you still smaller than me???


Haha I'm not it's the pics that make me look smaller  . It's more of a summer hobby for me really when work dies off for a few months.


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> Haha I'm not it's the pics that make me look smaller  . It's more of a summer hobby for me really when work dies off for a few months.


No you really are smaller than me lol


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> No you really are smaller than me lol


Im taller than you so my weight is spread over more area haha


----------



## mrssalvatore

harrison180 said:


> Im taller than you so my weight is spread over more area haha


How tall are you and what do you weigh? I'm 5ft 11. And 12.3 stone!!


----------



## hometrainer

mrssalvatore said:


> How tall are you and what do you weigh? I'm 5ft 11. And 12.3 stone!!


your a giant i'm only 5.6 but do tip the scales at 13.5 stone


----------



## mrssalvatore

hometrainer said:


> your a giant i'm only 5.6 but do tip the scales at 13.5 stone


This is why I don't wear heels


----------



## hometrainer

mrssalvatore said:


> This is why I don't wear heels


i did try wearing heels but kept falling off them and there the devil to squat in


----------



## mrssalvatore

hometrainer said:


> i did try wearing heels but kept falling off them and there the devil to squat in


Yes, not good. Stick to flats or trainers  however un lady like.


----------



## latblaster

mrssalvatore said:


> How tall are you and what do you weigh? I'm *5ft 11.* And 12.3 stone!!


I love tall women, find it a real turn on.


----------



## hometrainer

mrssalvatore said:


> Yes, not good. Stick to flats or trainers  however un lady like.


i'll stick with me Otomix trainers


----------



## mrssalvatore

latblaster said:


> I love tall women, find it a real turn on.


How tall are you?


----------



## harrison180

mrssalvatore said:


> How tall are you and what do you weigh? I'm 5ft 11. And 12.3 stone!!


Well I'm 8 ft tall and 13 stone... honest


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> I love tall women, find it a real turn on.


I can't be doing with women taller than me lol. I'm 6 ft.


----------



## graham58

latblaster said:


> I love tall women, find it a real turn on.


i find tall women keep me on my toes.


----------



## graham58

banzi said:


> View attachment 165413


 :lol:


----------



## graham58

harrison ,if i was you i would take that suit back and change it for a trench coat.the weather has changed for the worse,today we had snow on all the high points and wait for it there was snow on the beach this morning.the forecast is its getting worse for the weekend.:no: sorry


----------



## latblaster

Your Castanets will freeze, Harry san. :lol:


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> harrison ,if i was you i would take that suit back and change it for a trench coat.the weather has changed for the worse,today we had snow on all the high points and wait for it there was snow on the beach this morning.the forecast is its getting worse for the weekend.:no: sorry


Oh cock. It says on the weather app thing that it's 15 to 20 degrees in San Pedro. Are u living up a mountain mate lol?


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Your Castanets will freeze, Harry san. :lol:


Best find me a dirty Spanish milf to have a flamenco dance with then mate haha


----------



## harrison180

Hello all how are we tonight? Doing much?


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Hello all how are we tonight? Doing much?


Drinking some Rose wine, blud. :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Drinking some Rose wine, blud. :thumb:


No erm manly drinks available haha?

I dunno how anyone can drink wine. It tastes like vinegar to me and cider does lol


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> No erm manly drinks available haha?
> 
> I dunno how anyone can drink wine. It tastes like vinegar to me and cider does lol


Had some Cognac last night, when I say some..... I mean alot.

Thought I'd take it easy tonight, all stops in 36 hours!! :thumbup1:

Done anyting exciting today?

Hows the bil, btw?


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Hello all how are we tonight? Doing much?


getting my diet sorted out,so i'm now looking at supplements....

seemed a lot easier back in the day...

there's so many different brands and products out there now,all claiming to be the best :confused1:

it's making my head hurt mate :crying:

cheers shaun


----------



## latblaster

Yea, know what you mean Shaun....

Bought some Lutein the other day, gave me really bad shits. It was the cheapest available.


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Hello all how are we tonight? Doing much?


It's been a cold foggy day here, have just had my dinner and am now drinking tea in front of the fire, looking at the crossword and listening to the radio - bugger all on TV... I was also out this afternoon and missed one of my meals so I'm still feeling peckish............. 

Hope all is well with you


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Had some Cognac last night, when I say some..... I mean alot.
> 
> Thought I'd take it easy tonight, all stops in 36 hours!! :thumbup1:
> 
> Done anyting exciting today?
> 
> Hows the bil, btw?


Never really tried cognac. Back home for u soon then mate?

Just been at work today but it's not all bad cuz I had a big day on and I ain't seen the mrs this week except for an hour on Wednesday she was moaning that I wouldn't be done in time to see her before she works. A chinese was at stake and im here now, going to take her to work in abit but can't decide what I want from the Chinese with my winnings haha.

What's the bil lol?


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> getting my diet sorted out,so i'm now looking at supplements....
> 
> seemed a lot easier back in the day...
> 
> there's so many different brands and products out there now,all claiming to be the best :confused1:
> 
> it's making my head hurt mate :crying:
> 
> cheers shaun


Ive give up on them mate. To many claiming to be the magic think to have. It's all a con imo. You can make better stuff yourself or just use natural foods. That's what I'm doing now. The people from ancient times had amazing bodies and they had no supplements etc


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> It's been a cold foggy day here, have just had my dinner and am now drinking tea in front of the fire, looking at the crossword and listening to the radio - bugger all on TV... I was also out this afternoon and missed one of my meals so I'm still feeling peckish.............
> 
> Hope all is well with you


I'm good mate how are u?

Saturday night TV is shocking. I'll just be sitting with my Mrs dad watching take me out and deciding who we would give one to out of the girls lol.

What you had for your dinner mate?


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> I'm good mate how are u?
> 
> Saturday night TV is shocking. I'll just be sitting with my Mrs dad watching take me out and deciding who we would give one to out of the girls lol.
> 
> What you had for your dinner mate?


:laugh:

Chicken and pasta in an "itlalian" sauce (ie a tne of tomatoes and some veg .. then a Muller fruit corner ... nothing very exciting


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Chicken and pasta in an "itlalian" sauce (ie a tne of tomatoes and some veg .. then a Muller fruit corner ... nothing very exciting


Lol remind me not to come round Yours for dinner haha.

What fruit corner did u have lol? I only like the yoghurt out of them the fruit always tastes sour to me


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Best find me a dirty Spanish milf to have a flamenco dance with then mate haha


If u travel a few mile to alcazares I can arrange this for ya :lol:


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Drinking some Rose wine, blud. :thumb:


Jealous!


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> If u travel a few mile to alcazares I can arrange this for ya :lol:


Lol I'm there  .

How u doing? Not seen u about for abit


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lol I'm there  .
> 
> How u doing? Not seen u about for abit


Really?? Iv been very active of late .. Maybe ur just always in the 'steroid' threads :lol:


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Lol remind me not to come round Yours for dinner haha.
> 
> What fruit corner did u have lol? I only like the yoghurt out of them the fruit always tastes sour to me


I think it was cherry, it was so memeorable I can't remember lol... I like the forest fruits best of all though the pips get stuck in my teeth.....

Homemade fish pie tomorrow


----------



## the wee man

latblaster said:


> Yea, know what you mean Shaun....
> 
> Bought some Lutein the other day, gave me really bad shits. It was the cheapest available.


ring sting is not nice mate :crying:

cheers shaun


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greshie said:


> I think it was cherry, it was so memeorable I can't remember lol... I like the forest fruits best of all though the pips get stuck in my teeth.....
> 
> Homemade fish pie tomorrow


White sauce or cheese sauce


----------



## Greshie

mrssalvatore said:


> White sauce or cheese sauce


I'm sure there will be a little bit of cheese going in :thumbup1:


----------



## mrssalvatore

Greshie said:


> I'm sure there will be a little bit of cheese going in :thumbup1:


Good man


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Really?? Iv been very active of late .. Maybe ur just always in the 'steroid' threads :lol:


Lol I live in here and gen con atm


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> I think it was cherry, it was so memeorable I can't remember lol... I like the forest fruits best of all though the pips get stuck in my teeth.....
> 
> Homemade fish pie tomorrow


If u got a dog spit the pips at it haha


----------



## hometrainer

harrison180 said:


> Hello all how are we tonight? Doing much?


i did a 12 hour cover shift then me and Mrs HT went to see the fault in our stars have to say it was a really good film and i enjoyed it would deffo recommend it


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> i did a 12 hour cover shift then me and Mrs HT went to see the fault in our stars have to say it was a really good film and i enjoyed it would deffo recommend it


Hey buddy, the other half fancies that film too. May have to take her then.


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Hey buddy, the other half fancies that film too. May have to take her
> 
> Hi Andy its worth a look bit sad in places and Mrs did shed a couple of tears


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> We may well go tmoz night buddy if the daughters don't turn up "bless them". When you back to work mate?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> i am back proper on Monday but have done a couple of cover shifts this week extra cash will come in handy
> 
> Mrs HT landed another job with a 10k pay rise so its been a good week all round


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> HEY congrats to you and MRS HT sounds like things are on the up buddy


----------



## hometrainer

well I hope so its my tribunal hearing on friday so will see what comes of that bit sad i have to take my former employer down this road but on the other hand its redundancy i was entitled to so i'll just have to dig down and go for it.


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Ive give up on them mate. To many claiming to be the magic think to have. It's all a con imo. You can make better stuff yourself or just use natural foods. That's what I'm doing now. The people from ancient times had amazing bodies and they had no supplements etc


Pics of ancient people or you're fibbing


----------



## dt36

Squeezed a few sessions in this week, as flew back to work now. Complete body for 2 weeks, then start back on PPL.

Also moved apartments this weekend, as my old landlord was being a pain trying to screw me for more rent and being overly ars3y. On a plus, my new place is a much nicer community and a lot more greener.

Now I'm in there, I can get my groceries sorted after work today to get my eating cleaner and back on track.


----------



## 25434

hometrainer said:


> That's great news! Wahayyyyeeee...congrats to your missis.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Pics of ancient people or you're fibbing


Haha well obviously I can't actual pics of the people. If I could I wouldn't need to drive a van round for a living haha. I'm on about the artwork. Everyone's muscled up in Greek and roman artwork which from their diets and the fact that everything u did in those days required hard they must of all had a decent body on them. Not like pro bodybuilders of today but very built to deal with day to day lives


----------



## latblaster

Think this is what Harry san's referring to. I worry about him.


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Think this is what Harry san's referring to. I worry about him.


Haha fvcking trust u to put an ancient scene from frankie goes to hollywood up


----------



## harrison180

What's everyone's Sunday plans then? I'm off down the carvery for breakfast  need to beat the 15 rasher record haha. Not keen on the sausages there tho. So my plate will be a pile of bacon, 5 or 6 hash browns, plenty of scrambled egg and it all covered in beans. If you don't like your hash browns covered in baked beans then quite frankly your a barbarian and need locking away where even the rats don't want to go haha


----------



## Greshie

hometrainer said:


> Well done Mrs HT ... 10k extra is a good wad of dosh a year !
> 
> Shoulders and Arms workout very shortly ... then I need to start thinking about meals & snacks I can take to work from Wednesday onwards, the manager is leaving so I shall be standing in whilst they find a replacement (I don't want the job, don't need to work full time!) Bit annoyed at the timing of her leaving as have just started a new training routine and am still trying to tweek... and I shall have to do sessions after work which are rarely the best, especially at my age!
> 
> Had freezing fog here all weekend so far too... won't be going far!


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> It's abit cold around here to mate. You want to go put your foot down and tell them your getting on abit now and need to stick to your routine lol
> 
> Do u get to choose a replacement mate?


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Oi cheeky! :laugh: you don't say that sort of thing in this thread young man!
> 
> No I don't ... it's down to the General Manager and one of the Senior Retail Managers to do the interviews. They are hoping to do some interviews on Wednesday which is the currrent manager's last day, but it does depend on the quality of applications; Last time we had to advertise twice before we got three people worth interviewing, and the salary range whilst not brilliant is good for the charity retail sector and the size of shop.


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> Haha sorry mate im just pulling ya leg  . I'm probably the oldest on here and I'm 25 haha. Feel about 85 just lately tho.
> 
> What is it u do mate? I couldn't do interviews id be your typical 1970s male interviewer lol would be like a Benny hill sketch  .


----------



## latblaster

harrison180 said:


> Whaaattt??
> 
> I'll have you know @Greshie's like a young gazelle.


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Deputy Shop Manager ... 3 days a week normally
> 
> The interviews are scripted so everyone gets asked the same questions


----------



## harrison180

latblaster said:


> Lol that pic reminds me of when your with a woman and you put it in the wrong hole on accident haha
> 
> Oi enough of that there's ladies on this thread


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> Oh goody your gonna get some snotty nosed uni student who hasn't got any life experiences or work experience applying lol. Do they put an age limit on these things or do they go on how many years management skills you have knocked up?


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> No they will only interview people with relevent or transferable skills ... so snotty nosed students needn't apply


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> That's good then mate. That used to be my dad's pet hate that the site agents were kids who just left a construction course and we're site managers. They hadn't a clue how a real site worked just the imaginary strictly by the book one they study at uni.
> 
> hope they find u someone decent and not a stuck up cvnt lol


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Haha well obviously I can't actual pics of the people. If I could I wouldn't need to drive a van round for a living haha. I'm on about the artwork. Everyone's muscled up in Greek and roman artwork which from their diets and the fact that everything u did in those days required hard they must of all had a decent body on them. Not like pro bodybuilders of today but very built to deal with day to day lives


Haha, pants on fire...


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Haha, pants on fire...


Right come on then who let the child in this thread lol?


----------



## 25434

harrison180 said:


> Right come on then who let the child in this thread lol?


:laugh: awweeee...that's his inner child bursting forth.....hehe...


----------



## harrison180

Hi all how we doing?

I'm off to Spain tomoz and not using my phone for a week. Going to have a break from everything.


----------



## banzi

harrison180 said:


> Hi all how we doing?
> 
> I'm off to Spain tomoz and not using my phone for a week. Going to have a break from everything.


why are you always hanging around the 45+ thread, you need to be built to get G4P.


----------



## harrison180

banzi said:


> why are you always hanging around the 45+ thread, you need to be built to get G4P.


Cuz I like most of the people in here to talk to that's why. I got more in common and interests than people my own age that's why


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Hi all how we doing?
> 
> I'm off to Spain tomoz and not using my phone for a week. Going to have a break from everything.


Have a nice break, Buddy. Hope you all have a good time and the weather's nice.

Been 28° here today. Was OK this morning at rugby training, but was a sweating mess after a long game of touch.

Mooched around the pool a bit this afternoon, reading a book.

Should be going out for a walk now soon, but my TV is calling me for Street Outlaws. Best I shake myself.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Cuz I like most of the people in here to talk to that's why. I got more in common and interests than people my own age that's why


More so....Whys he even asking...have a good trip I heard the weathers good at mo..ur abit early for much happening though I reckon?


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Have a nice break, Buddy. Hope you all have a good time and the weather's nice.
> 
> Been 28° here today. Was OK this morning at rugby training, but was a sweating mess after a long game of touch.
> 
> Mooched around the pool a bit this afternoon, reading a book.
> 
> Should be going out for a walk now soon, but my TV is calling me for Street Outlaws. Best I shake myself.


Sweaty mess after a long game of touch...sounds like one of greshies past times :whistling:


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Have a nice break, Buddy. Hope you all have a good time and the weather's nice.
> 
> Been 28° here today. Was OK this morning at rugby training, but was a sweating mess after a long game of touch.
> 
> Mooched around the pool a bit this afternoon, reading a book.
> 
> Should be going out for a walk now soon, but my TV is calling me for Street Outlaws. Best I shake myself.


Where abouts are u mate? I hope the weather is nice bit anything is better than what's put my window atm haha


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> More so....Whys he even asking...have a good trip I heard the weathers good at mo..ur abit early for much happening though I reckon?


Yeah not much in the way of holiday things but I hate English tourists lol so won't bother me much. I like going to museums and seeing cultural stuff. I'm going to the bullfight museum this year hopefully. Buy myself a matador jacket


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Yeah not much in the way of holiday things but I hate English tourists lol so won't bother me much. I like going to museums and seeing cultural stuff. I'm going to the bullfight museum this year hopefully. Buy myself a matador jacket


Noooo no nooooo don't tell me about bullfights..no likey.

Cartagena good for historical stuff u been there?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Noooo no nooooo don't tell me about bullfights..no likey.
> 
> Cartagena good for historical stuff u been there?


I dunno where I stand on them. I think the Spanish have the right to do it if they want. I think as cultural and historical it's good etc that's why I'm going to the museum. Dunno if I'd like the real thing or not. Murcia is the biggest bullfighting area in spain I belive.

Yeah went to cartagena before but that was years ago. Alicante was good to I went to an old fort there. That was interesting


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Where abouts are u mate? I hope the weather is nice bit anything is better than what's put my window atm haha


I have an apartment in Dubai, as this is where I mostly work.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> I have an apartment in Dubai, as this is where I mostly work.


To bloody hot there for me haha. You want to take up polo mate


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> To bloody hot there for me haha. You want to take up polo mate


Haha, stuff horses. I want something I can put petrol in...


----------



## harrison180

Well I probably won't be on now till I leave in the morning so ill catch up with u when im back.

Take care all


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Well I probably won't be on now till I leave in the morning so ill catch up with u when im back.
> 
> Take care all


Enjoy your holiday


----------



## graham58

well cant believe it just come back from a ride down to the beach at calpe,had lunch there pizza and chips,i know i,m bad,but it was nice.anyway was sitting in the sun and had to move into the shade ,it started to get too hot.people were sunbathing and some were in the sea.hard to imagine but its true .mid feb in spain.:cool:


----------



## 25434

graham58 said:


> well cant believe it just come back from a ride down to the beach at calpe,had lunch there pizza and chips,i know i,m bad,but it was nice.anyway was sitting in the sun and had to move into the shade ,it started to get too hot.people were sunbathing and some were in the sea.hard to imagine but its true .mid feb in spain.:cool:


Glad you're hVing a nice time.....I was lovely and warm myself today too.....till I got out of the shower! :whistling: humph..... 

Pizza AND chips though? At the same time? Ohmigawwwd.....carb city....I'd have to sleep sitting up if I ate that. Lol...


----------



## harrison180

Hola amigos  back from my windy holiday in spain lol. Weather wasn't to bad but got rather windy last couple of days. Had a few days of t shirt weather which I'm pleased about.

How's everyone been? I'm guessing u all missed me haha?


----------



## the wee man

glad to hear you had a good time mate

cheers shaun


----------



## hometrainer

I will wish you all a great weekend i am on Night shift until Thursday so for now its Eat Sleep train work repeat


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Hola amigos  back from my windy holiday in spain lol. Weather wasn't to bad but got rather windy last couple of days. Had a few days of t shirt weather which I'm pleased about.
> 
> How's everyone been? I'm guessing u all missed me haha?


Welcome back..hope u gad a good one. What places did u visit?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Welcome back..hope u gad a good one. What places did u visit?


Yeah was a good one thanks apart from being Jeremy kyle a couple of times this week lol.

All I did was eat really. I'll try and get a pic up of a steak I had. I went to murcia and the bullfight museum was closing as I arrived. Thought it would be easy to find as the actual bullring was huge in the middle of the city but no I walked miles to the other side lol. Oh well never mind. The weather wasn't bad at all except the past couple of days with the wind.

How have u been?


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> glad to hear you had a good time mate
> 
> cheers shaun


Cheers mate


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Hola amigos  back from my windy holiday in spain lol. Weather wasn't to bad but got rather windy last couple of days. Had a few days of t shirt weather which I'm pleased about.
> 
> How's everyone been? I'm guessing u all missed me haha?


Who are you? :whistling: :laugh:

Hope you had a good time? :thumbup1: did the mankini come out ?


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> Who are you? :whistling: :laugh:
> 
> Hope you had a good time? :thumbup1: did the mankini come out ?


Yeah was good mate. Nah no mankini for me... It wasn't that warm lol. How u been mate bet it's chilly in Scotland?


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Yeah was good mate. Nah no mankini for me... It wasn't that warm lol. How u been mate bet it's chilly in Scotland?


been ill with man flu' ... which meant no training for a week, but getting it back together now... been chilly but sunny during the day which is nice


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> bet it's chilly in Scotland?


just went and picked up my son and his girl.the car temperature sensor told me,it's minus 3 right now mate

it's fecking cold and i'm getting too old for this sh1t 

cheers shaun


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> just went and picked up my son and his girl.the car temperature sensor told me,it's minus 3 right now mate
> 
> it's fecking cold and i'm getting too old for this sh1t
> 
> cheers shaun


I just looked out my window and got a dusting of snow by me. I gotta go to work and I can't be dealing with the cold after a holiday lol


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Yeah was a good one thanks apart from being Jeremy kyle a couple of times this week lol.
> 
> All I did was eat really. I'll try and get a pic up of a steak I had. I went to murcia and the bullfight museum was closing as I arrived. Thought it would be easy to find as the actual bullring was huge in the middle of the city but no I walked miles to the other side lol. Oh well never mind. The weather wasn't bad at all except the past couple of days with the wind.
> 
> How have u been?


Lol well if it involved bulls and fighting and cruelty!! I'm glad u didn't find it :thumbup1:

Mind u Murcia not small and it's abit like driving round London when u hit central so it's easy to get lost.

Did u go to Cartagena? Easier to find and get around.

Do u get a car when U go or just stay local?

Iv been...moody miserable sensitive and psycho...but I'm ok


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Iv been...moody miserable sensitive and psycho...but I'm ok


nice to know you have been yourself then haha


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> nice to know you have been yourself then haha


Thanks Hun..nice to know u love me just the way I am :wub: :gun_bandana: :death:


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Thanks Hun..nice to know u love me just the way I am :wub: :gun_bandana: :death:


:laughf course i do.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Stopped coming in here, as it's starting to smell of p1ss and biscuits lol


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol well if it involved bulls and fighting and cruelty!! I'm glad u didn't find it :thumbup1:
> 
> Mind u Murcia not small and it's abit like driving round London when u hit central so it's easy to get lost.
> 
> Did u go to Cartagena? Easier to find and get around.
> 
> Do u get a car when U go or just stay local?
> 
> Iv been...moody miserable sensitive and psycho...but I'm ok


No didn't go to cartagena this time but I have been years ago. Yeah we hired a car, we always do its the only way to go see the sights really. I went to toreveja and San Miguel. Found the future mrs harrison there lol. A waitress she was gorgeous. Even the hookers have class over there lol.

Oh dear why have u been moody etc? Missing me?


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Stopped coming in here, as it's starting to smell of p1ss and biscuits lol


So sort ya leakage problem out and skip on the biscuits ken...


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> No didn't go to cartagena this time but I have been years ago. Yeah we hired a car, we always do its the only way to go see the sights really. I went to toreveja and San Miguel. Found the future mrs harrison there lol. A waitress she was gorgeous. Even the hookers have class over there lol.
> 
> Oh dear why have u been moody etc? Missing me?


Torevieja ..yak chavvy!!! Lol

Don't know why moody...I JUST AM OK! mg:

Even take me out is getting on my nerves tonight..so I thought I'd come on here and annoy...anyone lol


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Torevieja ..yak chavvy!!! Lol
> 
> Don't know why moody...I JUST AM OK! mg:
> 
> Even take me out is getting on my nerves tonight..so I thought I'd come on here and annoy...anyone lol


It was full of old people lol. The bar that did great milkshakes has gone so went to another but it wernt the same.

Well I guess moody is better than depressed or something lol.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> It was full of old people lol. The bar that did great milkshakes has gone so went to another but it wernt the same.
> 
> Well I guess moody is better than depressed or something lol.


Maybe it's old people time of year ... It's not milk in the milkshake u do know this right?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Maybe it's old people time of year ... It's not milk in the milkshake u do know this right?


It's ice cream mostly. With cream on top. The one I had wasn't as good


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> It's ice cream mostly. With cream on top. The one I had wasn't as good


Nope...it's bulls juice..they tricked u


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Nope...it's bulls juice..they tricked u


Lol I wondered why I wanted to charge everything after I had one then


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Nope...it's bulls juice..they tricked u


Bulls juice as in "the cream of life"?

That must seriously be an acquired taste if it is.


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Nope...it's bulls juice..they tricked u


dont confuse the lad. :confused1:


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Bulls juice as in "the cream of life"?
> 
> That must seriously be an acquired taste if it is.


No..cream of life is something else isn't it that the cat got


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> dont confuse the lad. :confused1:


It dosnt take much eh


----------



## Skye666

What's everyone been up to.....my little miss was 2 today..so it was a birthday lunch with all the ladies she was spoilt rotten came home with more bling than blackpool lights...fun was had by all but no wine for me mehhhhh


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> What's everyone been up to.....my little miss was 2 today..so it was a birthday lunch with all the ladies she was spoilt rotten came home with more bling than blackpool lights...fun was had by all but no wine for me mehhhhh


Hey mrs!! Happy birthday for your little one , my lass is two tomorrow too


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> Hey mrs!! Happy birthday for your little one , my lass is two tomorrow too


Arrr nice..what u got planned. They still don't get really at tht age lol

Ur looking ace in new avi..how's training going?


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Arrr nice..what u got planned. They still don't get really at tht age lol
> 
> Ur looking ace in new avi..how's training going?


No they don't and its hard for mollie as she is delayed she doesn't really play with toys so its hard to know what to get her.

we just did a buffet lunch today with the family it was nice.

training is going well going to start lifting heavy again.. its in my blood i think lol


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> What's everyone been up to.....my little miss was 2 today..so it was a birthday lunch with all the ladies she was spoilt rotten came home with more bling than blackpool lights...fun was had by all but no wine for me mehhhhh


It's unreal how fast children grow, yet you don't see it. Bet she was loving all the attention. Hope you got plenty of pictures for your memories.

Day late with a reply, but had a good back session with my lad today. High reps and high sets, as his training is geared to high volume at the moment due to an upcoming NCO's Cadre he's got. Asked me to go running with him today, but I politely declined that.

We've both got a week at home, so probably going to train together most of the week.

Today I have to run around sorting my daughters car out, as I spotted 2 seriously bald tyres on her car yesterday.

I'll get that sorted, then have to go over the rest of the car service wise.

Just hope the roads are not too bad later, as we've h ad a fair bit of snow, looking out the window this morning.


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> What's everyone been up to.....my little miss was 2 today..so it was a birthday lunch with all the ladies she was spoilt rotten came home with more bling than blackpool lights...fun was had by all but no wine for me mehhhhh


gosh i feel old,my little miss is 30 this year


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> It's unreal how fast children grow, yet you don't see it. Bet she was loving all the attention. Hope you got plenty of pictures for your memories.
> 
> Day late with a reply, but had a good back session with my lad today. High reps and high sets, as his training is geared to high volume at the moment due to an upcoming NCO's Cadre he's got. Asked me to go running with him today, but I politely declined that.
> 
> We've both got a week at home, so probably going to train together most of the week.
> 
> Today I have to run around sorting my daughters car out, as I spotted 2 seriously bald tyres on her car yesterday.
> 
> I'll get that sorted, then have to go over the rest of the car service wise.
> 
> Just hope the roads are not too bad later, as we've h ad a fair bit of snow, looking out the window this morning.


I know tell me about it re kids growing up...dosnt seem long since my boy was 2 lol I'm sure it's due to feeding them ..maybe we should stop 

Why the decline for the run?? U can't let these kids know they can beat u at anything!!!


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> gosh i feel old,my little miss is 30 this year


Haha u ARE old... My little/big mr is 29 ...but the little miss is adopted last May she's doing great though :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> No they don't and its hard for mollie as she is delayed she doesn't really play with toys so its hard to know what to get her.
> 
> we just did a buffet lunch today with the family it was nice.
> 
> training is going well going to start lifting heavy again.. its in my blood i think lol


Oh that is hard if she dosnt play yet...do they know why or is it something she will learn in time..maybe sensory stuff is better for her?

Glad to hear the training is going well :thumbup1: yes the heavy lifting suits u!


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Haha u ARE old... My little/big mr is 29 ...but the little miss is adopted last May she's doing great though :thumbup1:


thanks bad girl,always can rely on you to cheer me up about me being old or something,i think that you are really special adopting a little girl,i did,nt know that,well done. :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> thanks bad girl,always can rely on you to cheer me up about me being old or something,i think that you are really special adopting a little girl,i did,nt know that,well done. :thumb:


Ok I should have done that sandwich thing positive negative..so ur old but look good there!

Oh I thought u knew yh when I say adopted it makes it sound rosy it really wasnt she was stuck in the fostering system with druggy parents and grandparents having contact who of course still had their 'human rights' ... When I saw what she had been through in a short life ( she was 9months when I first read about her) I made it my business..dragged it through the courts laid down my conditions and got her at 14 months.. She had a lot of issues but she's doing great now..even trains in the garden with me and eats prep food like me at the moment can squat and knows her biceps, quads and abs...I'm not even joking lol


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Ok I should have done that sandwich thing positive negative..so ur old but look good there!
> 
> Oh I thought u knew yh when I say adopted it makes it sound rosy it really wasnt she was stuck in the fostering system with druggy parents and grandparents having contact who of course still had their 'human rights' ... When I saw what she had been through in a short life ( she was 9months when I first read about her) I made it my business..dragged it through the courts laid down my conditions and got her at 14 months.. She had a lot of issues but she's doing great now..even trains in the garden with me and eats prep food like me at the moment can squat and knows her biceps, quads and abs...I'm not even joking lol


i think i will have to start calling you good girl.:no:no bad girl sounds better haha.but great what you are doing.


----------



## mrssalvatore

Boots


----------



## Northern Lass

Skye666 said:


> Oh that is hard if she dosnt play yet...do they know why or is it something she will learn in time..maybe sensory stuff is better for her?
> 
> Glad to hear the training is going well :thumbup1: yes the heavy lifting suits u!


Basically because she has autism ( awaiting diagnosis) she also has a big delay in her level of understanding and playing. It will come in time but might be a few years yet.

Hows your training?


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> i think i will have to start calling you good girl.:no:no bad girl sounds better haha.but great what you are doing.


It's fair to say ..I'm a badass but a bit good now and then..but never on here lol...and thanks


----------



## Skye666

Northern Lass said:


> Basically because she has autism ( awaiting diagnosis) she also has a big delay in her level of understanding and playing. It will come in time but might be a few years yet.
> 
> Hows your training?


Oh right...yh she will get there in the end but it's frustrating for u I guess coz these tests etc take time and sometimes they have to wait to take the tests coz they simply can't diagnose in the early stages.

Training going ok surprisingly just started squeezing some extra cardio in and iv added more plyo stuff this time see if it makes some diff with quads and hams ..I have days where I struggle with diet and I just can't get the full 6 meals in it makes me gag mytum my just dosnt want it lol so those days I swop food for shake..but I still feel like I have a fat ass at the moment.. :whistling:


----------



## Greshie

Northern Lass said:


> No they don't and its hard for mollie as she is delayed she doesn't really play with toys so its hard to know what to get her.
> 
> we just did a buffet lunch today with the family it was nice.
> 
> training is going well going to start lifting heavy again.. its in my blood i think lol


High there ... long time no see ... hope you are well and lifting  :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Greshie said:


> High there ... long time no see ... hope you are well and lifting  :thumbup1:


Hey gresh.. It's been a while.

Yes I'm good thanks and you? training is going good. Hope your still squatting hard


----------



## Greshie

Northern Lass said:


> Hey gresh.. It's been a while.
> 
> Yes I'm good thanks and you? training is going good. Hope your still squatting hard


I do the best I can Vicky, the best I can :thumbup1:


----------



## Fletch68

You know what? You know you really are hitting middle age when your daughter's 25th birthday is fast approaching. Oh, and your teeth start falling out......


----------



## harrison180

Fletch68 said:


> You know what? You know you really are hitting middle age when your daughter's 25th birthday is fast approaching. Oh, and your teeth start falling out......


Is the hair still on? Just think if your teeth fall out then it saves money on having them pulled out lol


----------



## Skye666

Fletch68 said:


> You know what? You know you really are hitting middle age when your daughter's 25th birthday is fast approaching. Oh, and your teeth start falling out......


Nope....u know ur hitting middle age / old ....NOT when u sneeze on the cross trainer and **** urself but..when u don't care that u did..#today#dontcare :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Nope....u know ur hitting middle age / old ....NOT when u sneeze on the cross trainer and **** urself but..when u don't care that u did..#today#dontcare :thumb:


P1ss or sh1t?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> P1ss or sh1t?


Lol wee wee...yak not the other that means ur ancient


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol wee wee...yak not the other that means ur ancient


Old bloke at the factory I used to work at used to say at his age he can't trust a fart haha.

Hope u only dribbled and not full on let rip haha


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> **** urself but..when u don't care that u did..#today#dontcare :thumb:


Urolagina,not that i partake.


----------



## Skye666

Morning folks ....have the pleasure of gym on Saturdays now since last week someone offered to have little miss at the weekend to give me an extra day training up until the comp :thumb: been doing legs twice a week as their the weak point (along with lower abs) and I'm feeling it in the back recently due to old disc probs and most likely the twice a week legs also added lots of plyo work this time ..ouch! But it works.

Been dieting since Boxing Day :death: starting to see some changes now :bounce: but I think I have one stubborn body lol

6 weeks and counting ...hurry uppppp.

Wake up oldies !!


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Old bloke at the factory I used to work at used to say at his age he can't trust a fart haha.
> 
> Hope u only dribbled and not full on let rip haha


Just a lady like dribble and wear black..no one will know


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> Urolagina,not that i partake.


U do partake :confused1:


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> U do partake :confused1:


well thats for me to know and you to wonder ,haha. :whistling:


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Lol wee wee...yak not the other that means ur ancient


wee wee is old,the other is ancient and when you dont realise, its alzheimers,then it just feels nice and warm.great what we have to look forward to.:sad:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

We came into this world p1ssing and sh1tting ourselves, and if we are lucky, and live to a ripe old age, we will go out doing the same, I have just depressed myself lol


----------



## harrison180

Ken Hutchinson said:


> We came into this world p1ssing and sh1tting ourselves, and if we are lucky, and live to a ripe old age, we will go out doing the same, I have just depressed myself lol


And that is the reason I'm dying at 60, 70 if i still have all my parts working but that's the cut off limit. No dignity in being old. Not for me thank you very much


----------



## harrison180

Hi all how are we this weekend?

Got my beef, bacon, chicken and veg pie in the oven which I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> wee wee is old,the other is ancient and when you dont realise, its alzheimers,then it just feels nice and warm.great what we have to look forward to.:sad:


Mmm nice an warm lol


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Hi all how are we this weekend?
> 
> Got my beef, bacon, chicken and veg pie in the oven which I'm looking forward to.


Fatty!


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Fatty!


I'm a growing lad lol


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> And that is the reason I'm dying at 60, 70 if i still have all my parts working but that's the cut off limit. No dignity in being old. Not for me thank you very much


why drag it out,you could end it in your prime now,you could do a james dean and drive your capri off a cliff top.you will be remembered as the ukm rebel.


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:



> why drag it out,you could end it in your prime now,you could do a james dean and drive your capri off a cliff top.you will be remembered as the ukm rebel.


Cuz I've been told life begins at 40 so I need to find out. Plus I ain't working my bollox off and dying with nothing I want my middle age years to be spent enjoying things. Then before dementia sets in or any of that I'll die


----------



## biglbs

I love optimists!


----------



## graham58

BANG,wake up oldies.not been on for a while been busy,joined a new gym thats opened by me. very nice all brand new,air con ect trouble is i think its been build for weak people all the machines they have dont have enough weight on them so i can only use the free weights . shame because its a nice gym.think i will stay for the month i,ve paid for then i will move on.on the plus side there is a lot of nice girls to talk to,i might stay :laugh:


----------



## dt36

Decided after Christmas and being ill that I was going to knock full contact rugby on the head. What with my age etc, it was getting more and more difficult to recover from the knocks. Anyway, today I did my first session of International Rules Touch Rugby. **** me did I have a shock on the intensity of fitness involved.

Australian coach was excellent, but the game session is constant HIT cardio, as it's sort of a cross between 7s and league. Made me realise now that I have to start doing some HIT work in the gym big time.

Supposed to be doing a weights session tonight, so best I get some food and rest in before hand...


----------



## graham58

> ok bad girl come clean,what have you done with saxonfail .There is no sign of him and you have gone very quiet.Is there a mound of fresh earth somewhere. :confused1:


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> BANG,wake up oldies.not been on for a while been busy,joined a new gym thats opened by me. very nice all brand new,air con ect trouble is i think its been build for weak people all the machines they have dont have enough weight on them so i can only use the free weights . shame because its a nice gym.think i will stay for the month i,ve paid for then i will move on.on the plus side there is a lot of nice girls to talk to,i might stay :laugh:


Lol I bet your the sid James of that gym haha.

If it's just opened then go and drop a few suggestions to them. I no I would like that if i had just opened. Tbh when I was in spain I didn't see one bodybuilding or power lifting Spanish person so maybe they are just not catering for that.


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Lol I bet your the sid James of that gym haha.
> 
> If it's just opened then go and drop a few suggestions to them. I no I would like that if i had just opened. Tbh when I was in spain I didn't see one bodybuilding or power lifting Spanish person so maybe they are just not catering for that.


no most of the spanish are more into cardio and crossfit,i am a sid james with muscles,but without the huge nose.


----------



## harrison180

Hi all how have we been?

What are your Sunday plans


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Hi all how have we been?
> 
> What are your Sunday plans


Morning! Just finished my workout and am about to start upcycling some tired bits of furniture ................. so what are you up to today?


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> Morning! Just finished my workout and am about to start upcycling some tired bits of furniture ................. so what are you up to today?


I'm just gonna chill today and sort out my new business venture lol. I want some extra cash while work goes quiet over the summer so i'm jumping onto the selling online bandwagon. Might not be worth it but you don't no till you try these things.

I'm thinking of asking for any old garden furniture that I can salvage and re sell it. If I can get for as close to fvck all as I can then great. Also someone I no works at a builders merchants and he is going to let me no when items are up for sale that ain't sold. They sell for next to nothing so it will all be profit.

Failing that I can always rent my **** out around the back of rackhams lol


----------



## dt36

Working day for me out here.

Bit of gym tonight. Starting to crank it back up a bit again now, so fingers crossed it will be another good session.


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> I'm just gonna chill today and sort out my new business venture lol. I want some extra cash while work goes quiet over the summer so i'm jumping onto the selling online bandwagon. Might not be worth it but you don't no till you try these things.
> 
> I'm thinking of asking for any old garden furniture that I can salvage and re sell it. If I can get for as close to fvck all as I can then great. Also someone I no works at a builders merchants and he is going to let me no when items are up for sale that ain't sold. They sell for next to nothing so it will all be profit.
> 
> Failing that I can always rent my **** out around the back of rackhams lol


If you have a van mate, get a template for some good solid garden benches and tables. Then you can knock them up and deliver too.

We were looking for a decent bench for our front, but all the ones we looked at were fairly lightweight.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> If you have a van mate, get a template for some good solid garden benches and tables. Then you can knock them up and deliver too.
> 
> We were looking for a decent bench for our front, but all the ones we looked at were fairly lightweight.


What sort of bench was u looking for mate?

Hopefully I can get things for nothing. People chucking stuff out that just needs abit of sanding and painting etc. There's some stuff on ebay that's covered in moss and they are on for 40 quid. So a nice brand new looking one could go for double that. Worse case is i end up Wight something that has to go down the tip.


----------



## dt36

Front of house was going to be a traditional wooden type bench, but thick and heavy.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Front of house was going to be a traditional wooden type bench, but thick and heavy.


If i aquire one this week you will be the first to get a pm mate


----------



## graham58

where have all the mature people gone,cheer up its my birthday today 57 years young.all have a drink on me.i would offer you all a slice of my birthday cake ,but i cant because i eat it all yesterday. :beer: cheers.


----------



## JohhnyC

graham58 said:


> where have all the mature people gone,cheer up its my birthday today 57 years young.all have a drink on me.i would offer you all a slice of my birthday cake ,but i cant because i eat it all yesterday. :beer: cheers.


are you serious! Are you really 57?


----------



## Fletch68

graham58 said:


> where have all the mature people gone,cheer up its my birthday today 57 years young.all have a drink on me.i would offer you all a slice of my birthday cake ,but i cant because i eat it all yesterday. :beer: cheers.


 Happy birthday you old bar steward. From another old bar steward.


----------



## graham58

JohhnyC said:


> are you serious! Are you really 57?


ok dont shout it so everyone can hear,but yes afraid so.


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> where have all the mature people gone,cheer up its my birthday today 57 years young.all have a drink on me.i would offer you all a slice of my birthday cake ,but i cant because i eat it all yesterday. :beer: cheers.


Happy birthday mate. You doing anything nice for it?


----------



## harrison180

JohhnyC said:


> are you serious! Are you really 57?


No he is 77 really he just likes to make himself feel abit better haha @graham58


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Happy birthday mate. You doing anything nice for it?


dont know yet ,see what the day brings,might have a little sleep in the afternoon .now i,m getting old.


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> No he is 77 really he just likes to make himself feel abit better haha @graham58


hey thats 20 years away,57 is bad enough.


----------



## JohhnyC

graham58 said:


> ok dont shout it so everyone can hear,but yes afraid so.


That's impressive! How many men at your age getting around looking like that. And here I am turn 42 thinking I'm on my last legs! haha


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> dont know yet ,see what the day brings,might have a little sleep in the afternoon .now i,m getting old.


Bloody hell lol. I suppose you have a good excuse for sleeping in the afternoon in spain it's a siesta lol


----------



## graham58

JohhnyC said:


> That's impressive! How many men at your age getting around looking like that. And here I am turn 42 thinking I'm on my last legs! haha


 :thumb :thanks


----------



## harrison180

What's everyone upto today?

Where has everyone gone?


----------



## hometrainer

I have been moving into my new digs and have taken my youngest two Daughters to see the horses out training near to were i work done all my meals for tommorow so i can rest up the rest of the day and watch tv


----------



## dt36

I have been out tonight doing a bit of steady cardio. In now having my food and just put "Lions Raw" on the TV.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I'm hiding in the loo at the minute, got the grand kids round, been round since 1.00pm, watched the mighty Man United beat the scousres 2-1 had a couple of beers, now I'm ready for bed lol


----------



## graham58

went down the beach yesterday,thought i,ll have a sneaky pee in the the sea no one will notice,well the lifeguard did.he blew his whistle so friggin loud i nearly fell off the pier.


----------



## 25434

graham58 said:


> went down the beach yesterday,thought i,ll have a sneaky pee in the the sea no one will notice,well the lifeguard did.he blew his whistle so friggin loud i nearly fell off the pier.


you should know better at your age! :whistling: :lol: :lol: I can't believe your 57..you look great if you don't mind me saying...ya know, for an ole fart.... :blink: :tongue: sorry...just aving a muck with you.... belated happy birthday for yesterday..x


----------



## gearchange

He does look good for his age,sadly at that age you get a weak bladder.I hope he explained that to the life guard :tt2:


----------



## harrison180

Flubs said:


> you should know better at your age! :whistling: :lol: :lol: I can't believe your 57..you look great if you don't mind me saying...ya know, for an ole fart.... :blink: :tongue: sorry...just aving a muck with you.... belated happy birthday for yesterday..x


I'm 85


----------



## Skye666

Hello all

How is everyone. Ohhhh graham happy belted birthday and all that hope u had a good one.

No change my end really ..4 weeks to go!! Craving toast with butter but havnt had any bread at all and weirdly when I'm not dieting I don't eat much of it anyway maybe twice a week yet when I diet I always crave this..strange. Chocolate ...someone gave me a massive chocolate bunny today and said..' For Easter ...for the little one!!!' Well I'm sorry she's 2 she's no idea it's hidden in the cupboard yes I'm taking this on show day and I'm stuffing it in my mouth backstage when all is done!! Lol...yes I know cruel but oh well.

Iv had to use the days little ones not at nursery to train outside...but it's only 2 days so iv added more cardio to gym days too. Although lots have advised 'steady cardio' at this stage for me it dosnt work I didn't find it helped last time so iv stuck to interval but increased time..outside oh my lord it kills me running the pram uphill on a muddy field like pushing through cement! , plyo exercises, lunges, and short sprints, then I ran home 2 mile pushing the pram..iv found it has an improved effect on glutes and hamstrings. :thumb: I'm a hardcore pram pusher don't mess with me 

Hope y'all fit and well.


----------



## graham58

Flubs said:


> you should know better at your age! :whistling: :lol: :lol: I can't believe your 57..you look great if you don't mind me saying...ya know, for an ole fart.... :blink: :tongue: sorry...just aving a muck with you.... belated happy birthday for yesterday..x


thanks flubs.


----------



## graham58

gearchange said:


> He does look good for his age,sadly at that age you get a weak bladder.I hope he explained that to the life guard :tt2:


well all the wine i,d been drinking didn,t help.


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Hello all
> 
> How is everyone. Ohhhh graham happy belted birthday and all that hope u had a good one.
> 
> No change my end really ..4 weeks to go!! Craving toast with butter but havnt had any bread at all and weirdly when I'm not dieting I don't eat much of it anyway maybe twice a week yet when I diet I always crave this..strange. Chocolate ...someone gave me a massive chocolate bunny today and said..' For Easter ...for the little one!!!' Well I'm sorry she's 2 she's no idea it's hidden in the cupboard yes I'm taking this on show day and I'm stuffing it in my mouth backstage when all is done!! Lol...yes I know cruel but oh well.
> 
> Iv had to use the days little ones not at nursery to train outside...but it's only 2 days so iv added more cardio to gym days too. Although lots have advised 'steady cardio' at this stage for me it dosnt work I didn't find it helped last time so iv stuck to interval but increased time..outside oh my lord it kills me running the pram uphill on a muddy field like pushing through cement! , plyo exercises, lunges, and short sprints, then I ran home 2 mile pushing the pram..iv found it has an improved effect on glutes and hamstrings. :thumb: I'm a hardcore pram pusher don't mess with me
> 
> Hope y'all fit and well.


thanks skye,good luck and enjoy the bunny. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

graham58 said:


> where have all the mature people gone,cheer up its my birthday today 57 years young.all have a drink on me.i would offer you all a slice of my birthday cake ,but i cant because i eat it all yesterday. :beer: cheers.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY @graham58 for yesterday :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> I have been moving into my new digs and have taken my youngest two Daughters to see the horses out training near to were i work done all my meals for tommorow so i can rest up the rest of the day and watch tv


Hope you are doing okay buddy.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hello all
> 
> How is everyone. Ohhhh graham happy belted birthday and all that hope u had a good one.
> 
> No change my end really ..4 weeks to go!! Craving toast with butter but havnt had any bread at all and weirdly when I'm not dieting I don't eat much of it anyway maybe twice a week yet when I diet I always crave this..strange. Chocolate ...someone gave me a massive chocolate bunny today and said..' For Easter ...for the little one!!!' Well I'm sorry she's 2 she's no idea it's hidden in the cupboard yes I'm taking this on show day and I'm stuffing it in my mouth backstage when all is done!! Lol...yes I know cruel but oh well.
> 
> Iv had to use the days little ones not at nursery to train outside...but it's only 2 days so iv added more cardio to gym days too. Although lots have advised 'steady cardio' at this stage for me it dosnt work I didn't find it helped last time so iv stuck to interval but increased time..outside oh my lord it kills me running the pram uphill on a muddy field like pushing through cement! , plyo exercises, lunges, and short sprints, then I ran home 2 mile pushing the pram..iv found it has an improved effect on glutes and hamstrings. :thumb: I'm a hardcore pram pusher don't mess with me
> 
> Hope y'all fit and well.


Not long know @Skye666 head down and power to the finish line now lady :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Not long know @Skye666 head down and power to the finish line now lady :thumb:


Thanks andy...no going back now..well I never really say that until iv hit the stage coz there's always that moment behind the curtain when I nearly don't come out! Lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Thanks andy...no going back now..well I never really say that until iv hit the stage coz there's always that moment behind the curtain when I nearly don't come out! Lol


Got to admit I hit the wall about 4-6 weeks out and want to give up. then on show day I bloody love it. Smash it girl I am sure you will :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

@andyhuggins your alive  .

How u doing mate?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Hello all
> 
> How is everyone. Ohhhh graham happy belted birthday and all that hope u had a good one.
> 
> No change my end really ..4 weeks to go!! Craving toast with butter but havnt had any bread at all and weirdly when I'm not dieting I don't eat much of it anyway maybe twice a week yet when I diet I always crave this..strange. Chocolate ...someone gave me a massive chocolate bunny today and said..' For Easter ...for the little one!!!' Well I'm sorry she's 2 she's no idea it's hidden in the cupboard yes I'm taking this on show day and I'm stuffing it in my mouth backstage when all is done!! Lol...yes I know cruel but oh well.
> 
> Iv had to use the days little ones not at nursery to train outside...but it's only 2 days so iv added more cardio to gym days too. Although lots have advised 'steady cardio' at this stage for me it dosnt work I didn't find it helped last time so iv stuck to interval but increased time..outside oh my lord it kills me running the pram uphill on a muddy field like pushing through cement! , plyo exercises, lunges, and short sprints, then I ran home 2 mile pushing the pram..iv found it has an improved effect on glutes and hamstrings. :thumb: I'm a hardcore pram pusher don't mess with me
> 
> Hope y'all fit and well.


That poor little girl lol.

Hope u win this time  .


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> @andyhuggins your alive  .
> 
> How u doing mate?


Alright @harrison180 I LIVE HAHAHA.

I am well thanks buddy. How are you?


----------



## 25434

@andyhuggins

You've been taking a back seat on here for a while. I hope you are ok and well.


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> @andyhuggins
> 
> You've been taking a back seat on here for a while. I hope you are ok and well.


Hey @Flubs Thanks for asking. Yes I am very well. Hope you are doing well?


----------



## 25434

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @[Redacted] Thanks for asking. Yes I am very well. Hope you are doing well?


Yes thank you. Chugging along as per norm.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Alright @harrison180 I LIVE HAHAHA.
> 
> I am well thanks buddy. How are you?


I'm good mate. Not seen you about for abit. This threads been abit quite.

U been upto much?


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> Yes thank you. Chugging along as per norm.


I am sure it is more than just chugging along. I would bet you are doing a great job with your training etc :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I'm good mate. Not seen you about for abit. This threads been abit quite.
> 
> U been upto much?


That good to hear buddy :thumb:

I have been in and out of ukm just had masses on tbh mate.

Lest try and get some life into the over 45 thread then mate LOL. Why not shout out some of the oldies and see what happens?


----------



## andyhuggins

@hometrainer @Greshie you out there guys?


----------



## graham58

andyhuggins said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY @graham58 for yesterday :thumb:


thanks andy.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> That good to hear buddy :thumb:
> 
> I have been in and out of ukm just had masses on tbh mate.
> 
> Lest try and get some life into the over 45 thread then mate LOL. Why not shout out some of the oldies and see what happens?


Haha like a carer getting the oldies into the activity room hahaha?

I've had loads on, works been busy and ive been driving some silly hours. Since having my van in end of November I have put nearly 40k mile on it.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Haha like a carer getting the oldies into the activity room hahaha?
> 
> I've had loads on, works been busy and ive been driving some silly hours. Since having my van in end of November I have put nearly 40k mile on it.


Some of the old school +45ers had a wicked sense of humour believe me.

Sounds like you have had plenty of work on then


----------



## andyhuggins

@biglbs, @latblaster and @Mingster are some very informative and great guys too.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Some of the old school +45ers had a wicked sense of humour believe me.
> 
> Sounds like you have had plenty of work on then


I get on with people in this thread. I have more in common than I do people my own age lol


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> @biglbs, @latblaster and @Mingster are some very informative and great guys too.


 @latblaster is to busy living the life to be on here anymore haha


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> @latblaster is to busy living the life to be on here anymore haha


Is he in Thailand?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> @hometrainer @Greshie you out there guys?


yes I still lurk  ... but have a lot going on at the moment .....................


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Is he in Thailand?


Yeah mate. Sitting in the sun and drinking cocktails all day like a james bond baddie haha


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> @biglbs, @latblaster and @Mingster are some very informative and great guys too.


Ding dong,ping pong it is king dong! You wrang?


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Ding dong,ping pong it is king dong! You wrang?


I was just saying that a lot of you guys don't post much anymore or are more selective shall we say.


----------



## biglbs

andyhuggins said:


> I was just saying that a lot of you guys don't post much anymore or are more selective shall we say.


Time mate,also there are too many fools on Ukm these days,it will improve


----------



## andyhuggins

biglbs said:


> Time mate,also there are too many fools on Ukm these days,it will improve


Fair point mate


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you are doing okay buddy.


im fine thanks mate found a decent gym nearby happy with that


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> im fine thanks mate found a decent gym nearby happy with that


Good to hear mate. Hope the kids enjoyed the TOP horses.


----------



## raptordog

Hi you guys and gals....the blood is still warm that courses through these old veins....just....


----------



## dt36

Good leg session for me tonight, but think I'm going to feel it tomorrow. Pyramid sets, while increasing the weight each time to natural failure.

Diet not been the best this week due to lunching out every day in work due to us hosting a regional training course. Well you do indulge a bit when it's offered don't you... :whistling:


----------



## biglbs

Well all the oldens are creaking out of hibernation,,, halloooo!


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Good leg session for me tonight, but think I'm going to feel it tomorrow. Pyramid sets, while increasing the weight each time to natural failure.
> 
> Diet not been the best this week due to lunching out every day in work due to us hosting a regional training course. Well you do indulge a bit when it's offered don't you... :whistling:


No mr dt36 we do not indulge we kindly decline and eat our prepared **** cold food in the Tupperware tub....tut stop letting the side down!! :lol:


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> Well all the oldens are creaking out of hibernation,,, halloooo!


Hello mr big good to see u back Long time no see hope ur well


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Hello mr big good to see u back Long time no see hope ur well


I have been lurking,but no time to get involved if you catch my drift?

All good,prolly strongest I have ever been,check my SIG lol

How are you angel ?x


----------



## Skye666

biglbs said:


> I have been lurking,but no time to get involved if you catch my drift?
> 
> All good,prolly strongest I have ever been,check my SIG lol
> 
> How are you angel ?x


Yes I know what u mean.

Ohhhh get u all big and strong..like the new avi too :thumb:

All good here thanks been dieting and training looking to compete in a few weeks and missing a glass of wine swilled down with chocolate


----------



## biglbs

Skye666 said:


> Yes I know what u mean.
> 
> Ohhhh get u all big and strong..like the new avi too :thumb:
> 
> All good here thanks been dieting and training looking to compete in a few weeks and missing a glass of wine swilled down with chocolate


That is a sexy avi you have there makes me want to bring the wine! :beer: :devil2:

Where is comp?


----------



## harrison180

Hello oldies how is everyone? What are your Saturday plans?

I'm having an Indian tonight (and something to eat haha) but can't decide is i want lamb balti or chicken and a sheek kebab with a naan bread


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Hello oldies how is everyone? What are your Saturday plans?
> 
> I'm having an Indian tonight (and something to eat haha) but can't decide is i want lamb balti or chicken and a sheek kebab with a naan bread


i,m glad my life isn,t as complex as yours.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Hello oldies how is everyone? What are your Saturday plans?
> 
> I'm having an Indian tonight (and something to eat haha) but can't decide is i want lamb balti or chicken and a sheek kebab with a naan bread


Lamb balti buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

2 nans and a gramps...


----------



## Fletch68

harrison180 said:


> Hello oldies how is everyone? What are your Saturday plans?
> 
> I'm having an Indian tonight (and something to eat haha) but can't decide is i want lamb balti or chicken and a sheek kebab with a naan bread


 What are the macros in a lamb balti??


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Lamb balti buddy :thumbup1:


That's what I'm having mate. Just waiting for it to arrive. Trying a new place so hope it's good. How are u mate?


----------



## harrison180

Fletch68 said:


> What are the macros in a lamb balti??


Not a clue mate


----------



## harrison180

Well u guys are right, life begins at 40. My mother has more of a social life than I do haha. I'm in having a take away and the mrs is watchin ant and dec then that stupid your back in the room bollox while my mom is off with a group of her mates for a meal.


----------



## Fletch68

harrison180 said:


> Well u guys are right, life begins at 40. My mother has more of a social life than I do haha. I'm in having a take away and the mrs is watchin ant and dec then that stupid your back in the room bollox while my mom is off with a group of her mates for a meal.


 Testosterone drops at 40 more like....


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> That's what I'm having mate. Just waiting for it to arrive. Trying a new place so hope it's good. How are u mate?


Hope you enjoy it mate. I am very well thanks buddy, things seem to be falling into place at the moment. How are you and yours doing mate?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Hope you enjoy it mate. I am very well thanks buddy, things seem to be falling into place at the moment. How are you and yours doing mate?


Good good mate. Yeah everything is going ok here. Having a better year so far than last year so all is good


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Good good mate. Yeah everything is going ok here. Having a better year so far than last year so all is good


Glad to hear that buddy. What are your plans for this year then mate?


----------



## hometrainer

evening all hows everyone i'm suffering with a right snotty cold at the mo .on the plus side we did do rather well at the races in dubia today winning the Dubia Gold cup again well done prince Bishop came fromthe back aswell


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> evening all hows everyone i'm suffering with a right snotty cold at the mo .on the plus side we did do rather well at the races in dubia today winning the Dubia Gold cup again well done prince Bishop came fromthe back aswell


Hey buddy, sorry to hear about your cold. Thanks for the info fella :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Glad to hear that buddy. What are your plans for this year then mate?


I want to get some money saved up and pay a good chunk of my debts off. Then want to get the Capri back on the road. What are your plans mate?


----------



## hometrainer

andyhuggins said:


> Hey buddy, sorry to hear about your cold. Thanks for the info fella :thumb:


of all the races they enter they want to win that one the most


----------



## andyhuggins

hometrainer said:


> of all the races they enter they want to win that one the most


Totally understand buddy.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I want to get some money saved up and pay a good chunk of my debts off. Then want to get the Capri back on the road. What are your plans mate?


I hope you achieve your goals mate. Paying back debts is not easy. My plans are to get keep my life on track atm.


----------



## graham58

hometrainer said:


> evening all hows everyone i'm suffering with a right snotty cold at the mo .on the plus side we did do rather well at the races in dubia today winning the Dubia Gold cup again well done prince Bishop came fromthe back aswell


not man flu. :crying:


----------



## graham58

Fletch68 said:


> Testosterone drops at 40 more like....


thats true,but thats why we have trt and on the plus side you take longer to reach your destination,so me and my girl are both happy. :tongue:


----------



## Fletch68

graham58 said:


> thats true,but thats why we have trt and on the plus side you take longer to reach your destination,so me and my girl are both happy. :tongue:


 My doctor didn't want to know when i mentioned symptoms of low testosterone. Just said it's a natural part of ageing.

My doctors name is Doctor Dray!!!


----------



## dt36

Fletch68 said:


> My doctor didn't want to know when i mentioned symptoms of low testosterone. Just said it's a natural part of ageing.
> 
> My doctors name is Doctor Dray!!!


No he isn't :

Dr Dr's dead, he's locked up in my basement


----------



## hometrainer

graham58 said:


> not man flu. :crying:


nah i don't do man flu


----------



## graham58

well looks like summer has arrived in spain this week its been in the high 20,s one day it hit 30. so all those on holiday this easter are in for a nice time. crack open the eggs and let the good times begin.happy easter everyone.


----------



## latblaster

Yup, gonna fertilise some eggs this weekend. :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening "oldies" Enjoy the Easter break and have fun.


----------



## dt36

Well I hit the gym tonight, as there's no easter holidays here.

Do miss the bank holiday dayers though on a Sunday. Out for food, few beers and some live bands...


----------



## 25434

Quick swoosh in to wish y'all a happy weekend....


----------



## graham58

latblaster said:


> Yup, gonna fertilise some eggs this weekend. :lol:


at your age,i had my firing pin removed a long time ago.it was seeing that little girl eating her egg .made you come over all maternal i bet.:laugh:


----------



## graham58

dt36 said:


> Well I hit the gym tonight, as there's no easter holidays here.
> 
> Do miss the bank holiday dayers though on a Sunday. Out for food, few beers and some live bands...


buy yourself some choccy,it will make you feel better.


----------



## graham58

Flubs said:


> Quick swoosh in to wish y'all a happy weekend....


happy eas too late youve gone.


----------



## Skye666

Happy Easter??? Load of ole baloney!!!

But hello all..hope ur all still moving them joints


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Happy Easter??? Load of ole baloney!!!
> 
> But hello all..hope ur all still moving them joints


So you don't have an egg tucked away for when your preps finished?


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Happy Easter??? Load of ole baloney!!!
> 
> But hello all..hope ur all still moving them joints


Yup with the help of cod liver oil tablets (for the joints that is!)

Hello to you too


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> So you don't have an egg tucked away for when your preps finished?


Nope..no eggs ...the little he had a few given to her but she has no idea and I given them away...don't want her thinking that we have to eggs at Easter!! Lol..ohhhh I'm a meanie


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Yup with the help of cod liver oil tablets (for the joints that is!)
> 
> Hello to you too


Oh definitely mr greshie keep things well oiled


----------



## Fletch68

In at the gym for opening time (8:00) for squats, barbell lunges, seated hamstring curls, incline sit-ups and machine abdominals.


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Oh definitely mr greshie keep things well oiled


----------



## andyhuggins

Fletch68 said:


> In at the gym for opening time (8:00) for squats, barbell lunges, seated hamstring curls, incline sit-ups and machine abdominals.


Did you enjoy your session mate?


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Nope..no eggs ...the little he had a few given to her but she has no idea and I given them away...don't want her thinking that we have to eggs at Easter!! Lol..ohhhh I'm a meanie


if i remember right ,you where saving a rabbit for after your comp,that you stole from little miss:no:bad girl


----------



## andyhuggins

graham58 said:


> if i remember right ,you where saving a rabbit for after your comp,that you stole from little miss:no:bad girl


Which type of "rabbit" though :whistling:


----------



## graham58

andyhuggins said:


> Which type of "rabbit" though :whistling:


i dont know what type it was ,but i think it was made of chocolate


----------



## Fletch68

andyhuggins said:


> Did you enjoy your session mate?


 Yes. .only one other person there.


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Chocolate ...someone gave me a massive chocolate bunny today and said..' For Easter ...for the little one!!!' Well I'm sorry she's 2 she's no idea it's hidden in the cupboard yes I'm taking this on show day and I'm stuffing it in my mouth backstage when all is done!! Lol...yes I know cruel but oh well.


PROOF, skye how could you tell such fibbs. :lol: bad girl


----------



## harrison180

Hello all how are we? Stuffing your faces with choccy with the kids or grandkids I hope


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> i dont know what type it was ,but i think it was made of chocolate


Well ruined @andyhuggins night he was hoping @Skye666 was sitting on a rabbit that goes like a pneumatic drill hahaha


----------



## Skye666

Ribbit ribbit ...sorrrryyyy Andy no rabbit in my draw 

Harrison and graham behave will ya..it's a holy day!


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Ribbit ribbit ...sorrrryyyy Andy no rabbit in my draw
> 
> Harrison and graham behave will ya..it's a holy day!


Which holy have u got it in today haha 

How u doing?


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Hello all how are we? Stuffing your faces with choccy with the kids or grandkids I hope


i had to stop myself pilfering one of my grandkids eggs last night mate...

my wife had laid out our 5 grandkids eggs on the kitchen table,also the wee eggs she hides around the garden for the kids to find..

took all i had not to nick an egg 

cheers shaun


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> i had to stop myself pilfering one of my grandkids eggs last night mate...
> 
> my wife had laid out our 5 grandkids eggs on the kitchen table,also the wee eggs she hides around the garden for the kids to find..
> 
> took all i had not to nick an egg
> 
> cheers shaun


Typical scot lol 

I'm sure the grand kids will share them with u mate.


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Typical scot lol
> 
> I'm sure the grand kids will share them with u mate.


i'm not so sure mate....

they're all wee typical Scots to 

cheers shaun


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Ribbit ribbit ...sorrrryyyy Andy no rabbit in my draw
> 
> Harrison and graham behave will ya..it's a holy day!


i never implied anything,i was talking about chocolate.its them lot with dirty minds,but now you mention it harrys son mmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## graham58

the wee man said:


> i had to stop myself pilfering one of my grandkids eggs last night mate...
> 
> my wife had laid out our 5 grandkids eggs on the kitchen table,also the wee eggs she hides around the garden for the kids to find..
> 
> took all i had not to nick an egg
> 
> cheers shaun


we are all kids at heart.


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Which holy have u got it in today haha
> 
> How u doing?


now now harrys son ,thats no way to talk to a lady.


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> i'm not so sure mate....
> 
> they're all wee typical Scots to
> 
> cheers shaun


Haha all as tight as a camels ar5e in a sandstorm 

Just tell them if they don't share their chocolate with grandad then he won't tell santana where to come xmas time lol


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> i'm not so sure mate....
> 
> they're all wee typical Scots to
> 
> cheers shaun


Haha all as tight as a camels ar5e in a sandstorm 

Just tell them if they don't share their chocolate with grandad then he won't tell santana where to come xmas time lol


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> now now harrys son ,thats no way to talk to a lady.


Whose harry and why has his son being bought into it lol?

It's not my fault im a smooth talking stud muffin mate haha


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Whose harry and why has his son being bought into it lol?
> 
> It's not my fault im a smooth talking stud muffin mate haha


lol :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Whose harry and why has his son being bought into it lol?
> 
> It's not my fault im a smooth talking stud muffin mate haha


now you've just put the following picture in my head.....

you in a super hero stud muffin outfit,pants on top of your tights,cape and all :crying:  :lol:

cheers shaun

P.S. Jumping out a Capri :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> now you've just put the following picture in my head.....
> 
> you in a super hero stud muffin outfit,pants on top of your tights,cape and all :crying:  :lol:
> 
> cheers shaun
> 
> P.S. Jumping out a Capri :thumbup1:


Lol id want to atleast be able to fly if im going to look like that mate


----------



## harrison180

Easter Sundays are long boring days haha


----------



## graham58

too true anything to pass a bit of time :yawn:


----------



## dt36

the wee man said:


> now you've just put the following picture in my head.....
> 
> you in a super hero stud muffin outfit,pants on top of your tights,cape and all :crying:  :lol:
> 
> cheers shaun
> 
> P.S. Jumping out a Capri :thumbup1:


Kickass 3?


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> too true anything to pass a bit of time :yawn:


Ain't u out in the tapas bars mate?


----------



## graham58

only so many tapas a man can eat.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Which holy have u got it in today haha
> 
> How u doing?


Lol..ur toooooooo much!

I'm kind of ok....had a melt down today I dunno why...went and trained felt great came home and the downward spiral started went like this...

2 bikinis which to wear

I only have shoes to go with one

Oh nooo

Actually where are those shoes

Oh noooo

Try them on ...they don't really go with it like I thought they would

Oh feckkkkkk

Try the other bikini

Looks worse

I can't do this

Oh nooooooo

I havnt practiced posing, havnt decided on hair yet, booked the tan but no childcare for it yet ( forgot about that) registration time has moved to an hour earlier too on the day so ......oh noooooo

Cry...cry cry can't do it mehhhhhh I want wine ...mehhhhh cry......

U get me ...iv left everything and il re think tomoz!!! lol oh godddddd.


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol..ur toooooooo much!
> 
> I'm kind of ok....had a melt down today I dunno why...went and trained felt great came home and the downward spiral started went like this...
> 
> 2 bikinis which to wear
> 
> I only have shoes to go with one
> 
> Oh nooo
> 
> Actually where are those shoes
> 
> Oh noooo
> 
> Try them on ...they don't really go with it like I thought they would
> 
> Oh feckkkkkk
> 
> Try the other bikini
> 
> Looks worse
> 
> I can't do this
> 
> Oh nooooooo
> 
> I havnt practiced posing, havnt decided on hair yet, booked the tan but no childcare for it yet ( forgot about that) registration time has moved to an hour earlier too on the day so ......oh noooooo
> 
> Cry...cry cry can't do it mehhhhhh I want wine ...mehhhhh cry......
> 
> U get me ...iv left everything and il re think tomoz!!! lol oh godddddd.


Sounds like you have had a right day today then. Hope u can sort it out pretty quick


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Lol..ur toooooooo much!
> 
> I'm kind of ok....had a melt down today I dunno why...went and trained felt great came home and the downward spiral started ...
> 
> .


tomorrow is a new day,it will all look better when you have slept on it.i have every faith in you .


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Lol..ur toooooooo much!
> 
> I'm kind of ok....had a melt down today I dunno why...went and trained felt great came home and the downward spiral started went like this...
> 
> 2 bikinis which to wear
> 
> I only have shoes to go with one
> 
> Oh nooo
> 
> Actually where are those shoes
> 
> Oh noooo
> 
> Try them on ...they don't really go with it like I thought they would
> 
> Oh feckkkkkk
> 
> Try the other bikini
> 
> Looks worse
> 
> I can't do this
> 
> Oh nooooooo
> 
> I havnt practiced posing, havnt decided on hair yet, booked the tan but no childcare for it yet ( forgot about that) registration time has moved to an hour earlier too on the day so ......oh noooooo
> 
> Cry...cry cry can't do it mehhhhhh I want wine ...mehhhhh cry......
> 
> U get me ...iv left everything and il re think tomoz!!! lol oh godddddd.


How's the prep going, Missus. All sorted now?


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> How's the prep going, Missus. All sorted now?


Hi dt..not really lol but onward and upward eh.

How's things with u?


----------



## dt36

You'll get there, I'm sure of it. Keep going...

Plodding on myself. Getting my weight back now from being so ill in January / February. Plus my Betty's coming out to me next week for 2 weeks to feed me up :thumb:


----------



## gearchange

Skye666 said:


> Lol..ur toooooooo much!
> 
> I'm kind of ok....had a melt down today I dunno why...went and trained felt great came home and the downward spiral started went like this...
> 
> 2 bikinis which to wear
> 
> I only have shoes to go with one
> 
> Oh nooo
> 
> Actually where are those shoes
> 
> Oh noooo
> 
> Try them on ...they don't really go with it like I thought they would
> 
> Oh feckkkkkk
> 
> Try the other bikini
> 
> Looks worse
> 
> I can't do this
> 
> Oh nooooooo
> 
> I havnt practiced posing, havnt decided on hair yet, booked the tan but no childcare for it yet ( forgot about that) registration time has moved to an hour earlier too on the day so ......oh noooooo
> 
> Cry...cry cry can't do it mehhhhhh I want wine ...mehhhhh cry......
> 
> U get me ...iv left everything and il re think tomoz!!! lol oh godddddd.


This is why nudest holidays are so much better


----------



## harrison180

Hello all how's it going?

You all enjoying the sun? I hate working in it lol.


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Hello all how's it going?
> 
> You all enjoying the sun? I hate working in it lol.


I got a red head. Been in and out of the sun all day today in Abu Dhabi supporting 2 Techs. Was about 31°.

Started getting a bit frustrated then with one of them after fitting 3 separate drive pedals to the truck and they still wouldn't work. I asked this Indian electrician guy on numerous occasions had he checked out the wiring or altered anything. Kept telling me all checked and not touched anything.

Eventually took his multi meter off him and tested the CAN bus wiring, only to find 2 wires from the potentiometer inverted. Questioned him again and pointed this out. Oh, I fitted that new harness last week he said...

5 hours of his lies thinking that the new pedals were faulty and started to question myself...

On a plus, I kept hearing these growling engines revving all day, so eventually popped into the unit next door after spitting my dummy out. Guy only had a 750bhp, twin turbo mustang in there he was mapping. Spent about 30 minutes in there with them chilling out and sniffing round the cars they were building. This mustang was insane though...


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> I got a red head. Been in and out of the sun all day today in Abu Dhabi supporting 2 Techs. Was about 31°.
> 
> Started getting a bit frustrated then with one of them after fitting 3 separate drive pedals to the truck and they still wouldn't work. I asked this Indian electrician guy on numerous occasions had he checked out the wiring or altered anything. Kept telling me all checked and not touched anything.
> 
> Eventually took his multi meter off him and tested the CAN bus wiring, only to find 2 wires from the potentiometer inverted. Questioned him again and pointed this out. Oh, I fitted that new harness last week he said...
> 
> 5 hours of his lies thinking that the new pedals were faulty and started to question myself...
> 
> On a plus, I kept hearing these growling engines revving all day, so eventually popped into the unit next door after spitting my dummy out. Guy only had a 750bhp, twin turbo mustang in there he was mapping. Spent about 30 minutes in there with them chilling out and sniffing round the cars they were building. This mustang was insane though...
> 
> View attachment 169566
> 
> 
> View attachment 169567


That looks a nice car mate. Go plant some drugs on that other fella and phone the police lol. He sounds annoying. I couldn't be doing with that heat id go mad


----------



## gearchange

harrison180 said:


> That looks a nice car mate. Go plant some drugs on that other fella and phone the police lol. He sounds annoying. I couldn't be doing with that heat id go mad


You know what ,my car is in the shop atm and it is a joke as to how much they know..I think the ability to be a mechanic (not fitter) is a dwindling trade.. When you have to tell them what to do its a sad time indeed.


----------



## dt36

gearchange said:


> You know what ,my car is in the shop atm and it is a joke as to how much they know..I think the ability to be a mechanic (not fitter) is a dwindling trade.. When you have to tell them what to do its a sad time indeed.


You're not wrong there. This guy was just lying to me though not to lose face. It's actually a trait of their culture and I suppose I should have tested the wiring myself earlier.


----------



## gearchange

dt36 said:


> You're not wrong there. This guy was just lying to me though not to lose face. It's actually a trait of their culture and I suppose I should have tested the wiring myself earlier.


I have a similar issue..I have a shogun and suspected cam belt failure(not easy to see) so popped it into the garage and asked them to look at it..On going to see them and the car the belt was ok, so I asked what they were going to do .Answer was take the heads off.. I said why they said because you said the belt may have gone..I said it hasn't has it and the guy looked at me with a bewildered look on his face..I am a mechanic by the way.. Seems the ability to work out what is wrong is not possible unless you can plug it in to a PC that tells you.. It is a joke mate..Lukily you have the same savvi or you could have been well ripped off.


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> You know what ,my car is in the shop atm and it is a joke as to how much they know..I think the ability to be a mechanic (not fitter) is a dwindling trade.. When you have to tell them what to do its a sad time indeed.


Is it a new or old car your taking mate? I'm learning all I can about my capri cuz when my mechanic goes im on my own with it.

Take my van it's an 11 plate. Nothing wrong with it but I've had loads of poxy sensors replaced that keep putting the engine light on. Yesterday I was driving up the m6 and out of nowhere I lost my esp and everything to do with that and my limiter went. Called my mechanic up and took it to his this morning. I have a rear bulb that sometimes turns on and other times cba. That was triggering an electrical fault which turned off the esp etc. So one bulb took out my anti lock breaks, traction control and limiter. Good job it wasn't icy out. Modern vehicles are so sh1t and so badly made that even mechanics struggle to fix them mate. I dunno why they can't go back to being mechanical rather than computerised.


----------



## gearchange

harrison180 said:


> Is it a new or old car your taking mate? I'm learning all I can about my capri cuz when my mechanic goes im on my own with it.
> 
> Take my van it's an 11 plate. Nothing wrong with it but I've had loads of poxy sensors replaced that keep putting the engine light on. Yesterday I was driving up the m6 and out of nowhere I lost my esp and everything to do with that and my limiter went. Called my mechanic up and took it to his this morning. I have a rear bulb that sometimes turns on and other times cba. That was triggering an electrical fault which turned off the esp etc. So one bulb took out my anti lock breaks, traction control and limiter. Good job it wasn't icy out. Modern vehicles are so sh1t and so badly made that even mechanics struggle to fix them mate. I dunno why they can't go back to being mechanical rather than computerised.


Unfortunately the manufactures want to cover their asses.Any issue results in a safe mode..Its because there are so many ****s out there driving cars,that have no ability to know anything about them.. A low oil light will cripple your car even though back in the day when it came on you would top it up.. The complete idiots on the road now would drive on and seize the engine ,then blame the dealer for it going wrong.. Sissy world we live in..


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> Unfortunately the manufactures want to cover their asses.Any issue results in a safe mode..Its because there are so many ****s out there driving cars,that have no ability to know anything about them.. A low oil light will cripple your car even though back in the day when it came on you would top it up.. The complete idiots on the road now would drive on and seize the engine ,then blame the dealer for it going wrong.. Sissy world we live in..


They don't make it easy for people to learn how to fix things. My capri plays up I like to open the bonnet have a look about and see if i can find what's up myself. If the engine light comes on my van I don't even bother looking just call my mechanic up. I had ago at changing a headlight bulb on my mom's vauxhall, i had the air box out and all kinds of sh1t to get into it. Right joke. I'd of just left it till service time.

Parts are useless but stupidly priced. I've overheated my pinto twice and all I did was put coolant in when the problem was sorted. You couldn't overheat a modern engine and get away with it.

My mechanic was on a van engine for about a month, the bloke had bump started it in reverse and fvcked it right up. Most mechanics just wanted him to pay 7k or whatever for a new engine plus fitting where as my mechanic took it apart and got it rebuilt for 4k I think it was. It was a big joke from start to finish and he wished he never started it. He has rebuilt the engine in his ford pop easily.

I made a thread earlier about finding old newspaper bits. The amount of scrap yards and spare parts places that were advertised was amazing. I could of got many pintos for my capri lol. Have you been to a scrappy recently mate? Good god


----------



## gearchange

harrison180 said:


> They don't make it easy for people to learn how to fix things. My capri plays up I like to open the bonnet have a look about and see if i can find what's up myself. If the engine light comes on my van I don't even bother looking just call my mechanic up. I had ago at changing a headlight bulb on my mom's vauxhall, i had the air box out and all kinds of sh1t to get into it. Right joke. I'd of just left it till service time.
> 
> Parts are useless but stupidly priced. I've overheated my pinto twice and all I did was put coolant in when the problem was sorted. You couldn't overheat a modern engine and get away with it.
> 
> My mechanic was on a van engine for about a month, the bloke had bump started it in reverse and fvcked it right up. Most mechanics just wanted him to pay 7k or whatever for a new engine plus fitting where as my mechanic took it apart and got it rebuilt for 4k I think it was. It was a big joke from start to finish and he wished he never started it. He has rebuilt the engine in his ford pop easily.
> 
> I made a thread earlier about finding old newspaper bits. The amount of scrap yards and spare parts places that were advertised was amazing. I could of got many pintos for my capri lol. Have you been to a scrappy recently mate? Good god


Hahaha mention Pinto and they think you are talking about a show on brighton pier .lol.


----------



## harrison180

gearchange said:


> Hahaha mention Pinto and they think you are talking about a show on brighton pier .lol.


Got any funny stories about asking the youth of today about old car parts? @dt36 you as well mate you got any?

I went to one spares shop and the kid was baffled by the reg plate of my capri, i had to write it down and he was shocked when a car make and model come up on the computer lol. When my capri was automatic transmission I wanted some gearbox oil. When I explained what a ford capri was he just give me a bottle of the shelf lol. It could of been lemonade for all he cared haha


----------



## dt36

gearchange said:


> Hahaha mention Pinto and they think you are talking about a show on brighton pier .lol.


My Pinto:


----------



## gearchange

dt36 said:


> My Pinto:
> 
> View attachment 169585


Quality mate .I cut my teeth on them ,absolute gem of an engine.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> My Pinto:
> 
> View attachment 169585


Is that an oil cap or a light bulb lol?


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Got any funny stories about asking the youth of today about old car parts? @dt36 you as well mate you got any?
> 
> I went to one spares shop and the kid was baffled by the reg plate of my capri, i had to write it down and he was shocked when a car make and model come up on the computer lol. When my capri was automatic transmission I wanted some gearbox oil. When I explained what a ford capri was he just give me a bottle of the shelf lol. It could of been lemonade for all he cared haha


Went into a car spares shop about 2 months ago for a carbon brush and spring. Young lad had no idea what it was and said he didn't have any. His old man came in and said he'd been waiting about 20 years for me to ask this question. Went in the back and came out with a spanking new Bosch dizzy cap. £4 to you boss look. The price is still written on the box :thumb:


----------



## dt36

gearchange said:


> Quality mate .I cut my teeth on them ,absolute gem of an engine.


205 block with the Sierra injection head. Fair play it's been a solid lump considering the odd ragging it gets.


----------



## gearchange

dt36 said:


> 205 block with the Sierra injection head. Fair play it's been a solid lump considering the odd ragging it gets.


If you are going to have one ,thats the one ..Hardened crank is always preferable.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> 205 block with the Sierra injection head. Fair play it's been a solid lump considering the odd ragging it gets.


Rag the fvck out of it mate you can't destroy a pinto


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Rag the fvck out of it mate you can't destroy a pinto


I've done 2 separate Pintos in, knocking the socks off both crankshafts. In fairness though, I rebuilt both within a week or so and were as good as new afterwards.

The Pinto I have now has ARP bolts and I have a red light shifter/limiter set at 6500rpm just to look after my bottom end these days. This edges on the safe side and stops me rumbling the crank by pushing my luck. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hello guys. Hope you are all enjoying the glorious sunshine :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> I've done 2 separate Pintos in, knocking the socks off both crankshafts. In fairness though, I rebuilt both within a week or so and were as good as new afterwards.
> 
> The Pinto I have now has ARP bolts and I have a red light shifter/limiter set at 6500rpm just to look after my bottom end these days. This edges on the safe side and stops me rumbling the crank by pushing my luck. :thumb:


I'm going to see if i can get mine started tomoz. I've not started her since last December time I think. The bloody brakes have seized on and it's on my drive haha. That's going to be fun


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Hello guys. Hope you are all enjoying the glorious sunshine :thumbup1:


Alright mate? I've had a nightmare day today traffic wise. How had your day been?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Alright mate? I've had a nightmare day today traffic wise. How had your day been?


Had a good day thanks mate took the granddaughter to the local zoo and she bloody loved it :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Had a good day thanks mate took the granddaughter to the local zoo and she bloody loved it :thumbup1:


Good good mate. I'm hoping to rob my cousins little girl this year and take her to the zoo with the mrs lol.

U got any plans for this evening?


----------



## the wee man

andyhuggins said:


> Hello guys. Hope you are all enjoying the glorious sunshine :thumbup1:


it's even sunny up here... 

it's great :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Good good mate. I'm hoping to rob my cousins little girl this year and take her to the zoo with the mrs lol.
> 
> U got any plans for this evening?


No not really just thought I would chill on here and chat to you guys


----------



## andyhuggins

the wee man said:


> it's even sunny up here...
> 
> it's great :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers shaun


Enjoy it buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

So were are all the "oldies" tonight. I know it might be a little early for some.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Hello guys. Hope you are all enjoying the glorious sunshine :thumbup1:


Been lovely here too, buty clouding over now ... spent the day sorting out the back garden ... now chilling in the conservatory .... working tomorrow


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Been lovely here too, buty clouding over now ... spent the day sorting out the back garden ... now chilling in the conservatory .... working tomorrow


Enjoy your chill session mate. I am in the conservatory to enjoying the evening sun. :cool2:


----------



## the wee man

andyhuggins said:


> Enjoy it buddy :thumbup1:


it's been summer hot sunny for 3 days in a row up here :clap:

just hope it's not our complete summer early :confused1:

cheers shaun


----------



## andyhuggins

the wee man said:


> it's been summer hot sunny for 3 days in a row up here :clap:
> 
> just hope it's not our complete summer early :confused1:
> 
> cheers shaun


Lets hope not buddy. Whats the midge population like this year. Are they eating people?


----------



## the wee man

andyhuggins said:


> Lets hope not buddy. Whats the midge population like this year. Are they eating people?


it's actually not too bad mate...

went a walk up our local forest on Wednesday, and only saw a few football sized clumps of them,buzzing around over drainage ditches that had some water in them

so all is good my friend :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## andyhuggins

the wee man said:


> it's actually not too bad mate...
> 
> went a walk up our local forest on Wednesday, and only saw a few football sized clumps of them,buzzing around over drainage ditches that had some water in them
> 
> so all is good my friend :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers shaun


That's good to hear mate. I went for a walk in the local woods to this week with my daughters dog and had a great time tbh.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> That's good to hear mate. I went for a walk in the local woods to this week with my daughters dog and had a great time tbh.


Oldest excuse in the book you dirty man haha


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Oldest excuse in the book you dirty man haha


You forgot the "old" bit in that post mate LOL.


----------



## the wee man

andyhuggins said:


> That's good to hear mate. I went for a walk in the local woods to this week with my daughters dog and had a great time tbh.


it's the place i go for a bit peace and quiet,the other day i found a clearing and just lay there soaking up the sun,peace and quiet...

it was great mate

cheers shaun


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> You forgot the "old" bit in that post mate LOL.


Thought I'd be respectful mate lol that and @Skye666 tell me off if I say old or saggy or any of those sort of things haha


----------



## andyhuggins

the wee man said:


> it's the place i go for a bit peace and quiet,the other day i found a clearing and just lay there soaking up the sun,peace and quiet...
> 
> it was great mate
> 
> cheers shaun


I love those sort of places tbh. You can just sit and relax and think things over with no distractions.


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Thought I'd be respectful mate lol that and @Skye666 tell me off if I say old or saggy or any of those sort of things haha


you think like an old guy,so....

us oldies would forgive you mate :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Thought I'd be respectful mate lol that and @Skye666 tell me off if I say old or saggy or any of those sort of things haha


Raaaaaa.....no..it's only if u put old and saggy together in same sentence


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Thought I'd be respectful mate lol that and @Skye666 tell me off if I say old or saggy or any of those sort of things haha


You respectful LOL. Just joking buddy  @Skye666 it must be nearly show time lady?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> You respectful LOL. Just joking buddy  @Skye666 it must be nearly show time lady?


Hi andy 15 days and counting ....phewwwww...been spying on my potential competition...damn there some hot ladies gonna have my work cut out but can only take what u got eh.


----------



## the wee man

Skye666 said:


> Raaaaaa.....no..it's only if u put old and saggy together in same sentence


she's correct mate...

there's nowt saggy about us old yins :thumb:

cheers shaun

P.S. But i understand your fear mate


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> you think like an old guy,so....
> 
> us oldies would forgive you mate :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers shaun


Nicest thing anyone's ever said to me mate  .

How u doing?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Raaaaaa.....no..it's only if u put old and saggy together in same sentence


Lol I had an old saggy apple earlier  .

How u doing? Have u sorted the bikini problem out you had the last time we spoke?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hi andy 15 days and counting ....phewwwww...been spying on my potential competition...damn there some hot ladies gonna have my work cut out but can only take what u got eh.


Exactly @Skye666 and they will be spying on you too, thinking the same. It's mind games time from now on in so just focus on what you can bring and not on what they can bring.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> You respectful LOL. Just joking buddy  @Skye666 it must be nearly show time lady?


I'm always respectful mate unlike a few on this forum just lately. I speak to people on here as I would if I was face to face with them.

I'm all for banter with anyone as u no but some on here are going abit to far for my liking. That stuff with Delhi was fvcking nasty.


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Nicest thing anyone's ever said to me mate  .
> 
> How u doing?


there's a thing called Norovirus hammering Fife right now,i had it at the beginning of the week,it's mean't to be a 12 to 24 hour virus,but one of my grand daughters had it for 4 days,she's only two,the poor thing

the only one thats got it now is my 21 year old son,who i'm nursing as we speak...

us men make crappy patients mate lol

he should be ok tomorrow,with a bit of luck

apart from the stomach bug..

all is well my friend

i hope all is well,with you and yours

cheers shaun

P.S I wish more young un's thought like you pal


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Lol I had an old saggy apple earlier  .
> 
> How u doing? Have u sorted the bikini problem out you had the last time we spoke?


Lol...yes I'm calm...for now. Well still moody but calm


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Exactly @Skye666 and they will be spying on you too, thinking the same. It's mind games time from now on in so just focus on what you can bring and not on what they can bring.


Noooo their fb is open mines private they can't see me...lol


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I'm always respectful mate unlike a few on this forum just lately. I speak to people on here as I would if I was face to face with them.
> 
> I'm all for banter with anyone as u no but some on here are going abit to far for my liking. That stuff with Delhi was fvcking nasty.


I have no problem with you buddy, we just have a laff. As for the delhi matter I have no idea tbh.


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Lol I had an old saggy apple earlier  .
> 
> How u doing? Have u sorted the bikini problem out you had the last time we spoke?


was it not a shoe problem ?

bikini good,shoes bad ?

take it from an old guy,never get into shoes with a woman (if that makes sense) 

cheers shaun


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Noooo their fb is open mines private they can't see me...lol


That will make them even more nervous. They will not know what you are bringing to the stage. 1-0 to @Skye666


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> there's a thing called Norovirus hammering Fife right now,i had it at the beginning of the week,it's mean't to be a 12 to 24 hour virus,but one of my grand daughters had it for 4 days,she's only two,the poor thing
> 
> the only one thats got it now is my 21 year old son,who i'm nursing as we speak...
> 
> us men make crappy patients mate lol
> 
> he should be ok tomorrow,with a bit of luck
> 
> apart from the stomach bug..
> 
> all is well my friend
> 
> i hope all is well,with you and yours
> 
> cheers shaun
> 
> P.S I wish more young un's thought like you pal


Sounds nasty mate. Give him 2 tea spoons of cider vinegar, always clears up my bad gut. That's more ate something dodgy bad gut tho never tried it on a virus. Worth a go tho.

My cousins little girl has been ill for abit, she had a flu which cleared up but she goes through stages of being well and I'll at the drop of a hat. Last week we were playing in the morning and when I went round in the evening to drop her easter stuff off she was on the settee wrapped up and having hot and cold flushes.


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> I'm always respectful mate unlike a few on this forum just lately. I speak to people on here as I would if I was face to face with them.
> 
> I'm all for banter with anyone as u no but some on here are going abit to far for my liking. That stuff with Delhi was fvcking nasty.


i missed the Delhi thing...

but being honest, he had a few goes at me for feck all,so i have no sympathy for the guy

and i'm for all the banter as well 

imo there's a huge difference between banter and trying to belittle someone,for the sake of your ego

i didn't like the guy,but i never made it personal

cheers shaun


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Lol...yes I'm calm...for now. Well still moody but calm


If u need someone to talk to about anything you no u can pm me anytime  .

Atleast your a calm moody lol


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> was it not a shoe problem ?
> 
> bikini good,shoes bad ?
> 
> take it from an old guy,never get into shoes with a woman (if that makes sense)
> 
> cheers shaun


I think they should all wear cowboy boots, denim shorts and a cowboy hat. Perfect mate


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Sounds nasty mate. Give him 2 tea spoons of cider vinegar, always clears up my bad gut. That's more ate something dodgy bad gut tho never tried it on a virus. Worth a go tho.
> 
> My cousins little girl has been ill for abit, she had a flu which cleared up but she goes through stages of being well and I'll at the drop of a hat. Last week we were playing in the morning and when I went round in the evening to drop her easter stuff off she was on the settee wrapped up and having hot and cold flushes.


that hot and cold flush,with a head cold that comes and goes,has been around us since xmas mate...

you think you've beat it and your past it,then a few days or even a week or so later,it all comes back

it must be all over the UK mate ?

cheers shaun


----------



## andyhuggins

@harrison180 took a MK 2 escort RS 2000 out for a spin last week. GOOD TIMES :thumbup1:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I have no problem with you buddy, we just have a laff. As for the delhi matter I have no idea tbh.


 @the wee man it was on a thread about eating sh1t food and building muscle or something and it went on and on and on. Then the kids can't stand having a difference of opinion so the personal things start. Then one was on about sexually abusing his 11 year old daughter which obviously he broke at.

In real life you can just smack someone for comments like that but these bullies are protected by a screen


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> that hot and cold flush,with a head cold that comes and goes,has been around us since xmas mate...
> 
> you think you've beat it and your past it,then a few days or even a week or so later,it all comes back
> 
> it must be all over the UK mate ?
> 
> cheers shaun


Must be mate. My body knows I can't afford to be ill haha


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> @harrison180 took a MK 2 escort RS 2000 out for a spin last week. GOOD TIMES :thumbup1:


Brilliant. You looking to buy one mate or just had a chance to drive one?


----------



## the wee man

andyhuggins said:


> @harrison180 took a MK 2 escort RS 2000 out for a spin last week. GOOD TIMES :thumbup1:


a guy in our village still has...

a mark 1 RS Escort

a mark 1 Lotus Cortina

a mark 2 Cortina 1600 E

ah the good old days :thumb:

wish i still had some of my old fordies

cheers shaun


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Brilliant. You looking to buy one mate or just had a chance to drive one?


I am looking to buy one maybe. Its an RS 2000 or a capri 2.8I or a dodge challenger so far buddy. but am open to ideas.


----------



## andyhuggins

the wee man said:


> a guy in our village still has...
> 
> a mark 1 RS Escort
> 
> a mark 1 Lotus Cortina
> 
> a mark 2 Cortina 1600 E
> 
> ah the good old days :thumb:
> 
> wish i still had some of my old fordies
> 
> cheers shaun


OMG what some great cars. JEALOUS.


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> @the wee man it was on a thread about eating sh1t food and building muscle or something and it went on and on and on. Then the kids can't stand having a difference of opinion so the personal things start. Then one was on about sexually abusing his 11 year old daughter which obviously he broke at.
> 
> In real life you can just smack someone for comments like that but these bullies are protected by a screen


that's bad craic mate..

even though the guy tried hard, to make a cvnt of me a few times,there's no need for that...

i'd have exploded at that as well pal

cheers shaun


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> @the wee man it was on a thread about eating sh1t food and building muscle or something and it went on and on and on. Then the kids can't stand having a difference of opinion so the personal things start. Then one was on about sexually abusing his 11 year old daughter which obviously he broke at.
> 
> In real life you can just smack someone for comments like that but these bullies are protected by a screen


WOW sounds like things got a bit heavy?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> I am looking to buy one maybe. Its an RS 2000 or a capri 2.8I or a dodge challenger so far buddy. but am open to ideas.


Go for the 2.0 S capri mate. Much more fun and great to tinker about on. Pinto engines are solid and there's not really anything electrical that can go wrong with it lol. A 2.8 are good tho I do like them


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Go for the 2.0 S capri mate. Much more fun and great to tinker about on. Pinto engines are solid and there's not really anything electrical that can go wrong with it lol. A 2.8 are good tho I do like them


which one would you go for if you didn't want to tinker about with and just drive? My mate is the tinker.


----------



## the wee man

andyhuggins said:


> OMG what some great cars. JEALOUS.


they're all in great condition

i'm just happy to get a look at them and a chat with the guy

i had a mark 1 Cortina and 2 for spares when i was 19 years old,wish i'd kept them,even though the wipers and heaters were terrible 

my favorite engine was the 16 crossflow,i even had a Corsair 200E gearbox, and a Capri 2.8 LSD running together...

i miss being able to actually fix things,rather than replace things,like you do on modern cars

you just can't find good stuff these days,unless your paying mental money for them

in my teens and twenties,i tried for years to buy an old Humber Hawk off a local scrap merchant,he wouldn't sell though

cheers shaun


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> a guy in our village still has...
> 
> a mark 1 RS Escort
> 
> a mark 1 Lotus Cortina
> 
> a mark 2 Cortina 1600 E
> 
> ah the good old days :thumb:
> 
> wish i still had some of my old fordies
> 
> cheers shaun


The lotus cortina will be worth abit if in top condition. My mom and dad had loads of fords. I remember as a kid about 3 we had a granada and they got rid of that cuz they couldn't afford to fuel it. If only they kept it now haha.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> I am looking to buy one maybe. Its an RS 2000 or a capri 2.8I or a dodge challenger so far buddy. but am open to ideas.





> dodge challenger


.......they don't come cheap these days Andy....had one back in the early 90;s

wish I had it now.....


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> that's bad craic mate..
> 
> even though the guy tried hard, to make a cvnt of me a few times,there's no need for that...
> 
> i'd have exploded at that as well pal
> 
> cheers shaun


 @andyhuggins it went way over the top. Over 100 pages of abuse towards people that was. There's people on here who do my head in at times but I would never sink as low as bringing other family members in to an argument.


----------



## the wee man

andyhuggins said:


> I am looking to buy one maybe. Its an RS 2000 or a capri 2.8I or a dodge challenger so far buddy. but am open to ideas.


is it a mark 1 or 2 RS mate ?

Capri handling would put me off the 2.8 mate

Dodge no

cheers shaun


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> .......they don't come cheap these days Andy....had one back in the early 90;s
> 
> wish I had it now.....


Lucky you @raptordog I just love the way they don't seem to give a f42k about fuel consumption and aerodynamics :cool2:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> which one would you go for if you didn't want to tinker about with and just drive? My mate is the tinker.


Well as u probably no from being around when these cars were new what it takes to keep them running. Out of your selection id go for the 2.8 capri but things will go wrong with it and require fixing quite often mate. Parts are quite easy to get but the days of going down the scrappy on a sunday are gone Which is a pity.

American cars are a different ball game all together tho mate


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> @andyhuggins it went way over the top. Over 100 pages of abuse towards people that was. There's people on here who do my head in at times but I would never sink as low as bringing other family members in to an argument.


WOW what the f34k. That sounds brutal buddy.


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> is it a mark 1 or 2 RS mate ?
> 
> Capri handling would put me off the 2.8 mate
> 
> Dodge no
> 
> cheers shaun


Capris handle great mate. Every island it comes out sliding haha perfect


----------



## andyhuggins

the wee man said:


> is it a mark 1 or 2 RS mate ?
> 
> Capri handling would put me off the 2.8 mate
> 
> Dodge no
> 
> cheers shaun


MK 2 mate.


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> The lotus cortina will be worth abit if in top condition. My mom and dad had loads of fords. I remember as a kid about 3 we had a granada and they got rid of that cuz they couldn't afford to fuel it. If only they kept it now haha.


i'd say the Lotus mark 1 Cortina was an 8 out of 10 for condition,paints a bit dull,but it runs perfect

i never had a Granada,they were too expensive on fuel,so i know how your parents felt mate

we used to get ex police Granada's at a motor auction i worked at when i was 16,they were like the inspectors/commanders cars,all were painted black and had been souped up

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Capris handle great mate. Every island it comes out sliding haha perfect


imo when braking the front ends used to lock up way too easy,and they were a bit light at the tail end

when i was 22 to 23,i had a 3.0 automatic,my mates manual 3.0, was more fun,slip that clutch and watch them tyre's smoke 

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Capris handle great mate. Every island it comes out sliding haha perfect


imo when braking the front ends used to lock up way too easy,and they were a bit light at the tail end

when i was 22 to 23,i had a 3.0 automatic,my mates manual 3.0, was more fun,slip that clutch and watch them tyre's smoke 

cheers shaun


----------



## andyhuggins

So 9k what would you spend it on guys and why?


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> .......they don't come cheap these days Andy....had one back in the early 90;s
> 
> wish I had it now.....


 @raptordog did you "love " the challenger?


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> .......they don't come cheap these days Andy....had one back in the early 90;s
> 
> wish I had it now.....


 @raptordog did you "love " the challenger?


----------



## the wee man

andyhuggins said:


> So 9k what would you spend it on guys and why?


mark 2 RS would be my choice mate

great handling,great looking,and would kick a Capri's a$$

Capri,too much nose on it,and not so good looks or handling imo (i'm only 5ft 3 though mate,had to sit on a cushion)

SORRY Harrison 

what colour is the Escort Andy ?

cheers shaun


----------



## andyhuggins

the wee man said:


> mark 2 RS would be my choice mate
> 
> great handling,great looking,and would kick a Capri's a$$
> 
> Capri,too much nose on it,and not so good looks or handling imo (i'm only 5ft 3 though mate,had to sit on a cushion)
> 
> SORRY Harrison
> 
> what colour is the Escort Andy ?
> 
> cheers shaun


It is white mate. OMG when I drove it it took me back.


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> @raptordog did you "love " the challenger?


It was a love hate relationship ....... all I will say is no matter how sh*t of a day you may have had

when you turned the key and kicked her in the guts.....it brought a smile to my face every time.....


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> imo when braking the front ends used to lock up way too easy,and they were a bit light at the tail end
> 
> when i was 22 to 23,i had a 3.0 automatic,my mates manual 3.0, was more fun,slip that clutch and watch them tyre's smoke
> 
> cheers shaun


Yeah mate real cars need real driving not this anti lock electric break systems the young uns like these days haha


----------



## the wee man

andyhuggins said:


> It is white mate. OMG when I drove it it took me back.


i bet it did mate...

hell,just thinking about it,has me sitting here with a big daft grin on my face 

ive never seen a white one in the flesh,but whites a colour i like mate

prefer it over black in some cars

please post pic's if you buy it :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Yeah mate real cars need real driving not this anti lock electric break systems the young uns like these days haha


i agree 100% mate

old cars are much more fun :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> It was a love hate relationship ....... all I will say is no matter how sh*t of a day you may have had
> 
> when you turned the key and kicked her in the guts.....it brought a smile to my face every time.....


Know that is the sort of car I want. I have a bad day at work or were ever, I jump into the car turn the key and just listen to the engine and just drive off to have some fn :cool2:


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> So 9k what would you spend it on guys and why?


There was an 83 comaro for sale not to far from me going for 6k id of bought that and used the 3k to do it up a little.

It was the economy version 3.6 lol


----------



## andyhuggins

the wee man said:


> i bet it did mate...
> 
> hell,just thinking about it,has me sitting here with a big daft grin on my face
> 
> ive never seen a white one in the flesh,but whites a colour i like mate
> 
> prefer it over black in some cars
> 
> please post pic's if you buy it :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers shaun


I will mate. Trouble is things are getting harder for me to choose.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> There was an 83 comaro for sale not to far from me going for 6k id of bought that and used the 3k to do it up a little.
> 
> It was the economy version 3.6 lol


NOOO!!!


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> i agree 100% mate
> 
> old cars are much more fun :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers shaun


To right mate. I love my capri. You sit in it and there's nothing beeping at u and no lights saying your door is open when you have just opened it to get out lol. No engine light making problems that ain't there. If it breaks down its easily fixed etc. I hate modern cars


----------



## the wee man

andyhuggins said:


> I will mate. Trouble is things are getting harder for me to choose.


wish i had your problem mate :thumbup1:

just don't rush your decision

cheers shaun


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> NOOO!!!


Nooo what lol?


----------



## andyhuggins

OMG guys. I am going to really have to think about things. TBH I really don't know. Let me speak to the wife to REALLY see what the budget is.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 so which costume and which heels?


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> I am looking to buy one maybe. Its an RS 2000 or a capri 2.8I or a dodge challenger so far buddy. but am open to ideas.


Go for the RS or the Capri. Forget the Dodge.

I think there's a regular meet at the Gloster pub in Farnborough on Sundays at 10am for old fords.


----------



## raptordog

harrison180 said:


> There was an 83 comaro for sale not to far from me going for 6k id of bought that and used the 3k to do it up a little.
> 
> It was the economy version 3.6 lol


Just sold a new camaro..... well what I call new 85 lol.....you cannot beat a 67










Still hoping and praying one day lol.....


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Go for the RS or the Capri. Forget the Dodge.
> 
> I think there's a regular meet at the Gloster pub in Farnborough on Sundays at 10am for old fords.


Thanks very much mate. I am very close to Farnborough , will defo attend that meet.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Just sold a new camaro..... well what I call new 85 lol.....you cannot beat a 67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still hoping and praying one day lol.....


OMG that is a GREAT CAR.

What about the challenger?


----------



## dt36

You'll get a mint capri for 9k and change. You won't have to touch it.

Mk2 RS will cost you more for a nice one although there are still some about. However, if you go for a flat front MK2, such as a sport or similar it will probably have all the same mods as an RS already done to it.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> You'll get a mint capri for 9k and change. You won't have to touch it.
> 
> Mk2 RS will cost you more for a nice one although there are still some about. However, if you go for a flat front MK2, such as a sport or similar it will probably have all the same mods as an RS already done to it.


Thanks mate, but I want the real thing tbh. RS 2000 , 2.8I etc.


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks very much mate. I am very close to Farnborough , will defo attend that meet.


Might even be the odd car up for sale there too.

You have to go just for a gander and a bacon roll...


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate, but I want the real thing tbh. RS 2000 , 2.8I etc.


As you know, I am a big fan of the RS.

Last year got offered 11k for mine and the same guy recently offered me 12k for it when I took it for its MOT about 7 weeks ago.

I would really have to be up against it though to let it go


----------



## raptordog

Like dt36 says.....best forget the dodge stuff and stick with the fords....had many

and they always brought a smile...... 

But in case you win the lotto....remember me mate Ill have another

one of these thank you.....


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Might even be the odd car up for sale there too.
> 
> You have to go just for a gander and a bacon roll...


If you fancy a meet up and you are in the country give me a shout mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Like dt36 says.....best forget the dodge stuff and stick with the fords....had many
> 
> and they always brought a smile......
> 
> But in case you win the lotto....remember me mate Ill have another
> 
> one of these thank you.....


OMG what a classic car is 12k any good mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

@raptordog is 12k any good?


----------



## andyhuggins

Guys thanks for your input. i will have to go away and talk it over with the mrs as to which car we go for. :confused1:


----------



## raptordog

andyhuggins said:


> OMG what a classic car is 12k any good mate?


Afraid not Andy....seen a interior sell for more...its gone crazy mate....then if you wanted a hemi version

it goes insane.....


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Guys thanks for your input. i will have to go away and talk it over with the mrs as to which car we go for. :confused1:


My Betty can drive the Escort quite comfortably, as it's smaller than her Fiesta. Oh, and she can Dap it too when she wants too...


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> Afraid not Andy....seen a interior sell for more...its gone crazy mate....then if you wanted a hemi version
> 
> it goes insane.....


I can always live I hope mate. OR NOT LOL.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> OMG guys. I am going to really have to think about things. TBH I really don't know. Let me speak to the wife to REALLY see what the budget is.


Your a man buying a classic car she has no say in what happens haha.

Things u have to be careful of mate. People think that because it's old it's worth alot of money, that's not true. Always offer them 3k less than your willing to pay cuz 9 times out of 10 they no the car isn't worth what they are asking.

Buy cheap if your looking for a run around that you want to have fun in. My capri cost me 1500 and yes it needs abit of doing up but most of that is my choice not cuz the car needs it. Once your looking over 10k for a capri then your going into best in show category, those with 20k miles on the clock etc you don't want to be taking these out for a ride on roads imo as the Capri isn't really built to take the sh1t roads we have today.

For a capri that your looking to drive about in I wouldn't go over the 4k mark 5k at the very very max and for that it needs to be in great condition but not brilliant show condition if that makes sense. You will need extra money to do things up and to keep it running but they are just stupid little things that don't cost much.

Never take it to a modern mechanic cuz they will fvck it up. If the mechanic isn't atleast in his 40s then don't bother lol.


----------



## harrison180

raptordog said:


> Just sold a new camaro..... well what I call new 85 lol.....you cannot beat a 67
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still hoping and praying one day lol.....


Look at that sexy thing lol.

If you ever have a firebird trans am like in smokey and the bandit you no where the pm button is haha. Only if it's going cheap tho lol  .

I'd love a trans am


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Might even be the odd car up for sale there too.
> 
> You have to go just for a gander and a bacon roll...


You can tell u work in Abu Dhabi you rich sod... do u no how much they charge for bacon rolls at these things lol?


----------



## harrison180

@andyhuggins

This is roughly what your after as a daily driver or something you want to go and have fun in. If I was buying it I would be knocking a grand off cuz the seats need abit of work. I've not read the description I've just looked at the pics and the price. I never buy a car until I've seen it and drove it in person


----------



## the wee man

well Mr @andyhuggins the sun didn't stay...

this morning we had a little snow,then rain,then sleet,then thunder and lightening,with the odd 5 to 10 minutes of sun...

fecking Scottish weather :wacko:

that said,the wife and i are going out for an Indian meal tonight,so feck the weather 

hows things down your way today mate ?

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> You can tell u work in Abu Dhabi you rich sod... do u no how much they charge for bacon rolls at these things lol?


spoken like a true old guy my friend :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## dt36

I have to get the bacon in while I can.

I am allowed bacon, ham, pork, beer etc in my home, but can't openly consume these products in public.

So, when I'm home in the UK I'll generally go for the breakfast roll while out at events, then it's "Hot dogs for tea boys".


----------



## andyhuggins

the wee man said:


> well Mr @andyhuggins the sun didn't stay...
> 
> this morning we had a little snow,then rain,then sleet,then thunder and lightening,with the odd 5 to 10 minutes of sun...
> 
> fecking Scottish weather :wacko:
> 
> that said,the wife and i are going out for an Indian meal tonight,so feck the weather
> 
> hows things down your way today mate ?
> 
> cheers shaun


Not as hot @the wee man but still sunny mate. That sounds like some barmy weather mate. Enjoy your indian.


----------



## harrison180

If ruby Walsh let's me down again this year i will not be pleased.

anyone else had a go on the national?


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> spoken like a true old guy my friend :lol:
> 
> cheers shaun


Haha cheers mate. I'm just sitting waiting for most exciting 15 mins of my year when the national starts haha.

Enjoy your indian mate what u having a korma?


----------



## harrison180

Well my hoss fell at the canal turn the fvcking donkey.

What's everyone's plans tonight then? I'm taking the mrs out for a meal cuz I'm sick of working and not enjoying what I work for. I'm also sick of not looking smart cuz unlike most youths I like to dress smart. Got the black silk shirt on and grey suit with the hair bryl creamed back and my cowboy boots with a nice shine to them  .

Might leave my Mrs in the pub and go to the grab a granny night lol


----------



## dt36

My horse fell, but the Missus got 1st & 3rd.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> My horse fell, but the Missus got 1st & 3rd.


Who did u have mate?


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Who did u have mate?


Balthazar King.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Balthazar King.


Donkey just like mine lol


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Well my hoss fell at the canal turn the fvcking donkey.
> 
> What's everyone's plans tonight then? I'm taking the mrs out for a meal cuz I'm sick of working and not enjoying what I work for. I'm also sick of not looking smart cuz unlike most youths I like to dress smart. Got the black silk shirt on and grey suit with the hair bryl creamed back and my cowboy boots with a nice shine to them  .
> 
> Might leave my Mrs in the pub and go to the grab a granny night lol


Enjoy the meal buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey guys. Hope you are all having a good Saturday?


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Enjoy the meal buddy :thumbup1:


I will mate. I look like I've just fell out of 1975 lol  .

You upto much tonight mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> I will mate. I look like I've just fell out of 1975 lol  .
> 
> You upto much tonight mate?


Miami Vice mate :thumbup1:

No just spent most of the day in the garden cutting the grass etc, so just going to chill now.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Miami Vice mate :thumbup1:
> 
> No just spent most of the day in the garden cutting the grass etc, so just going to chill now.


Good good mate. Hope u trimmed the edges lol?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Good good mate. Hope u trimmed the edges lol?


They get done with the petrol strimmer mate. Where are you going to take your missus?


----------



## dt36

Just watched Vikings myself and having a chill.

Work in the morning, so not too late for me tonight.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> They get done with the petrol strimmer mate. Where are you going to take your missus?


Just a pub not far from me mate. Tbh I look abit to done up for it but that's just me haha.

I fancy chicken with cheese and bacon I think


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Just watched Vikings myself and having a chill.
> 
> Work in the morning, so not too late for me tonight.


The film with kirk Douglas in? I love that film


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Just watched Vikings myself and having a chill.
> 
> Work in the morning, so not too late for me tonight.


Great series mate :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Just a pub not far from me mate. Tbh I look abit to done up for it but that's just me haha.
> 
> I fancy chicken with cheese and bacon I think


Sounds nice mate. Nothing wrong with looking smart at all.


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> The film with kirk Douglas in? I love that film


Not the film. The series on History Channel. Seriously good watch...


----------



## dt36

So, @andyhuggins you going The Gloster pub tomorrow morning?


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Not the film. The series on History Channel. Seriously good watch...


Seen it advertised but not watched it. Might give it a look


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> So, @andyhuggins you going The Gloster pub tomorrow morning?


I was until I got a call from work saying that I am needed there tomorrow. :cursing:

So when is this meet held mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> I was until I got a call from work saying that I am needed there tomorrow. :cursing:
> 
> So when is this meet held mate?


Sorry @dt36 as you said every sunday at 10.


----------



## dt36

Every Sunday I think at 10am. Now the weather's breaking, the cars are coming out from hibernation.

I think it's the local RS Owners club who sort the meet out.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Every Sunday I think at 10am. Now the weather's breaking, the cars are coming out from hibernation.
> 
> I think it's the local RS Owners club who sort the meet out.


Thanks mate. Will try and go next week.


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 is your head back in the game?


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Haha cheers mate. I'm just sitting waiting for most exciting 15 mins of my year when the national starts haha.
> 
> Enjoy your indian mate what u having a korma?


wife had a Korma,i had a Balti...

both were good and the servings were huge..

ring sting in the morning me thinks :crying:

hope you and the wife's meal was good mate

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> I will mate. I look like I've just fell out of 1975 lol  .


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> wife had a Korma,i had a Balti...
> 
> both were good and the servings were huge..
> 
> ring sting in the morning me thinks :crying:
> 
> hope you and the wife's meal was good mate
> 
> cheers shaun


I have a balti when I go. I can't eat this hot stuff at my age lol. Hope you got the bog roll in the fridge mate haha?

My meal was sh1t. Spent most of it complaining. Had breaded mushrooms for start which was bought in from a shop, i no this because some were still frozen in the middle. Then I had chicken with cheese and bacon on with chips. The chicken was like chalk, it's a shame there wasn't a darts match on id of gone and kept score for them with it, chips were so dry they were like powder where the potato suppose to be and for pudding I had treacle tart with ice cream where the ice cream was warmer than the tart.

On a plus side I did look bloody good in my shirt haha

Hope your meals were good mate?


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> I have a balti when I go. I can't eat this hot stuff at my age lol. Hope you got the bog roll in the fridge mate haha?
> 
> My meal was sh1t. Spent most of it complaining. Had breaded mushrooms for start which was bought in from a shop, i no this because some were still frozen in the middle. Then I had chicken with cheese and bacon on with chips. The chicken was like chalk, it's a shame there wasn't a darts match on id of gone and kept score for them with it, chips were so dry they were like powder where the potato suppose to be and for pudding I had treacle tart with ice cream where the ice cream was warmer than the tart.
> 
> On a plus side I did look bloody good in my shirt haha
> 
> Hope your meals were good mate?


you should have asked to speak to the cook and manager at the same time....

let them both taste it,then ask the manager if he would pay for a meal like that,then ask the cook,would you feed that to your family,then refused to pay...

i'm sorry you had such a sh1te meal mate...

at least you and the wife got out the house,and spent some quality time together :wub: :thumb: :thumbup1:

you should have grabbed a pic of you in the shirt and silver suit,getting the cowboy boots in the pic...

i loved 1975 (i was 9  )

cheers shaun


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> you should have asked to speak to the cook and manager at the same time....
> 
> let them both taste it,then ask the manager if he would pay for a meal like that,then ask the cook,would you feed that to your family,then refused to pay...
> 
> i'm sorry you had such a sh1te meal mate...
> 
> at least you and the wife got out the house,and spent some quality time together :wub: :thumb: :thumbup1:
> 
> you should have grabbed a pic of you in the shirt and silver suit,getting the cowboy boots in the pic...
> 
> i loved 1975 (i was 9  )
> 
> cheers shaun


Lol I think the waiter was scared of me as he avoided our table for the rest of the night haha. Tbh I was just thinking of getting home once we had done just incase the worse was to happen lol. I didn't wear the suit in the end I thought id be to smart for that place haha.


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Lol I think the waiter was scared of me as he avoided our table for the rest of the night haha. Tbh I was just thinking of getting home once we had done just incase the worse was to happen lol. I didn't wear the suit in the end I thought id be to smart for that place haha.


if i rember correctly Mr huggins already said,there's nothing wrong with looking smart...

get the suit on next time,just don't go to that craphole you've just been to 

cheers shaun


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> if i rember correctly Mr huggins already said,there's nothing wrong with looking smart...
> 
> get the suit on next time,just don't go to that craphole you've just been to
> 
> cheers shaun


Lol speaking of crap holes I've just come back from Edinburgh haha. Nice roads to get there tho on the 701 I think it was or 702 can't remember what number lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening folks, Hope you are all happy and content? Been out and about enjoying the lovely sunshine myself :cool2:


----------



## the wee man

andyhuggins said:


> Evening folks, Hope you are all happy and content? Been out and about enjoying the lovely sunshine myself :cool2:


just caught up with the thread mate...

we had a summers day on saturday,which was great,as we had a 5th birthday party at ours for one of my grandsons,it was great just soaking up the sun and family vibes...

my wife ended up a bit tipsy by 7pm,so i ended up going out on the p1ss with my 21 year old son Josh,we went to all my local pubs,i hadn't been out in nearly 9 years to my locals,i had a great time during the day,then again at night

it was cloudy Sunday...

but has been summer hot all week,today were at 21C...

it's feckin brilliant :thumbup1:

hope your all having sunny times folks :thumb:

cheers shaun


----------



## dt36

Me and my Betty spent the afternoon at Barasti Beach, on the strawberry dakaris, as I'm on a long weekend.

Sat in on the wine now watching Game of Thrones :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 any comp results yet?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 any comp results yet?


It's this weekend Andy.....I'm quite nervous!!! ... Thanks for,checking in ...how's u?


----------



## the wee man

Skye666 said:


> It's this weekend Andy.....I'm quite nervous!!! ... Thanks for,checking in ...how's u?


you'll be fine pal.....

ive got faith in you :thumbup1:

please let us know as soon as you can

all the best when the time comes :clap:

cheers shaun


----------



## Skye666

the wee man said:


> you'll be fine pal.....
> 
> ive got faith in you :thumbup1:
> 
> please let us know as soon as you can
> 
> all the best when the time comes :clap:
> 
> cheers shaun


Thank you and I sure will ... :thumbup1:


----------



## Rykard

Skye666 said:


> It's this weekend Andy.....I'm quite nervous!!! ... Thanks for,checking in ...how's u?


good luck


----------



## Skye666

Rykard said:


> good luck


Cheers .........shaun.....no. I Mean thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> It's this weekend Andy.....I'm quite nervous!!! ... Thanks for,checking in ...how's u?


Good luck! I'm sure you'll do well


----------



## andyhuggins

@Skye666 You will smash it lady :thumbup1: Don't forget to enjoy the day.


----------



## 25434

@Skye666

A very big helping of hugs and good wishes for this weekend flying over the airways to you.....x


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Good luck! I'm sure you'll do well


Thanks greshie


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @Skye666 You will smash it lady :thumbup1: Don't forget to enjoy the day.


Il try...I have nobody come with me or watching so it's one less stress at least!!


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> @Skye666
> 
> A very big helping of hugs and good wishes for this weekend flying over the airways to you.....x


Aww thanks chick very kind...il do my very bestist


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> It's this weekend Andy.....I'm quite nervous!!! ... Thanks for,checking in ...how's u?


Wishing you all the best and hope you have a good day.

You've worked hard for it... :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Wishing you all the best and hope you have a good day.
> 
> You've worked hard for it... :thumb:


Thankyou dt...just had my tan..an its getting everywhere..bloody hate it!!!


----------



## Skye666

Morning everyone....it's done!!!!! Phewwwww

I placed 2nd in fitness category and 3 rd in muscle category and through to finals in November ...I'm knackered today though I won't lie...my back is killing me all the standing posing and strutting lol

I'm pleased with the result I'm still a novice at this and only my 3rd comp..so all a learning curve.

Thanks for the support guys appreciated 

I'm. Now off for early morning cappuccino with the ladies and definitely a spot of lunch minus the plastic tub!!!!


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Morning everyone....it's done!!!!! Phewwwww
> 
> I placed 2nd in fitness category and 3 rd in muscle category and through to finals in November ...I'm knackered today though I won't lie...my back is killing me all the standing posing and strutting lol
> 
> I'm pleased with the result I'm still a novice at this and only my 3rd comp..so all a learning curve.
> 
> Thanks for the support guys appreciated
> 
> I'm. Now off for early morning cappuccino with the ladies and definitely a spot of lunch minus the plastic tub!!!!


Congratulations :thumb: your hard work has paid off


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Morning everyone....it's done!!!!! Phewwwww
> 
> I placed 2nd in fitness category and 3 rd in muscle category and through to finals in November ...I'm knackered today though I won't lie...my back is killing me all the standing posing and strutting lol
> 
> I'm pleased with the result I'm still a novice at this and only my 3rd comp..so all a learning curve.
> 
> Thanks for the support guys appreciated
> 
> I'm. Now off for early morning cappuccino with the ladies and definitely a spot of lunch minus the plastic tub!!!!


Well done. Hard work and diet has paid off for you.

Congratulations, now spoil yourself a bit and unwind.

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Morning everyone....it's done!!!!! Phewwwww
> 
> I placed 2nd in fitness category and 3 rd in muscle category and through to finals in November ...I'm knackered today though I won't lie...my back is killing me all the standing posing and strutting lol
> 
> I'm pleased with the result I'm still a novice at this and only my 3rd comp..so all a learning curve.
> 
> Thanks for the support guys appreciated
> 
> I'm. Now off for early morning cappuccino with the ladies and definitely a spot of lunch minus the plastic tub!!!!


Well done on the result  . You will soon be winning them out right I no it.

Enjoy your lunch


----------



## harrison180

Hello how is everyone doing?

Operation capri has fully started now. With abit of messing about for an hour I got her started. I thought I had dropped a right bollock tho cuz rain water had got into the exhaust but I blew all that out. Give the battery some juice, messed about getting plenty of fuel in the carb and away she went. Brakes were seized on a gud un but a few pulls off my mates van got them turning again. Took her for a spin down the road and back up then reversed her back on the drive. Can't wait to get working on her


----------



## the wee man

Skye666 said:


> Morning everyone....it's done!!!!! Phewwwww
> 
> I placed 2nd in fitness category and 3 rd in muscle category and through to finals in November ...I'm knackered today though I won't lie...my back is killing me all the standing posing and strutting lol
> 
> I'm pleased with the result I'm still a novice at this and only my 3rd comp..so all a learning curve.
> 
> Thanks for the support guys appreciated
> 
> I'm. Now off for early morning cappuccino with the ladies and definitely a spot of lunch minus the plastic tub!!!!


you did good pal.... :thumbup1:

i hope you enjoy a nice relaxing day,you've earned it 

cheers shaun


----------



## 25434

Congratulations skye666. A just reward for all your hard work. Well done. X


----------



## Stephen9069

Skye666 said:


> Morning everyone....it's done!!!!! Phewwwww
> 
> I placed 2nd in fitness category and 3 rd in muscle category and through to finals in November ...I'm knackered today though I won't lie...my back is killing me all the standing posing and strutting lol
> 
> I'm pleased with the result I'm still a novice at this and only my 3rd comp..so all a learning curve.
> 
> Thanks for the support guys appreciated
> 
> I'm. Now off for early morning cappuccino with the ladies and definitely a spot of lunch minus the plastic tub!!!!


Awesome result and congratulations on getting through to the finals.


----------



## graham58

well done bad girl. :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

Thank you folks

So how's everyone this fine evening?


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Thank you folks
> 
> So how's everyone this fine evening?


Back in the gym for me. Had a few days off spending time with my Betty. Back on my own now, so back at it.

How's your day of relaxing. Hope you've been enjoying it?


----------



## Skye666

Hello...where is everyone


----------



## dt36

Well I'm here:

Good shoulder session today in the gym and just sorting my food out now to watch Game of Thrones.

You settling back in to a little normality now coming off the tail end of your comp?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Hello...where is everyone


Hi u ok? How have u been?


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Well I'm here:
> 
> Good shoulder session today in the gym and just sorting my food out now to watch Game of Thrones.
> 
> You settling back in to a little normality now coming off the tail end of your comp?


Oh no another game of thrones fan....I don't get it  Lol

Yh I'm ok thanks ...feel abit flat but I'm fine ...people keep saying oh u must be chuffed must be happy must be this or that and I'm so not...I'm just ..hmmm ...lol


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Hi u ok? How have u been?


Hello uuuu

Yh as I said to dt wee bit flat..but fine. Havnt really wanted to eat much not even stuff I craved lol

How's u


----------



## Stephen9069

Skye666 said:


> Oh no another game of thrones fan....I don't get it  Lol
> 
> Yh I'm ok thanks ...feel abit flat but I'm fine ...people keep saying oh u must be chuffed must be happy must be this or that and I'm so not...I'm just ..hmmm ...lol


I also dont get it seen a few clips what a load of sh1t.


----------



## Skye666

Stephen9069 said:


> I also dont get it seen a few clips what a load of sh1t.


Lol...I think I saw 5 mins just lost interest then was forced to watch more as allegedly I hadn't seen enough..that was about half hour..but I was picking up my iPad and looking for bikinis and she's...nah.not for me.


----------



## Skye666

Stephen9069 said:


> I also dont get it seen a few clips what a load of sh1t.


Lol...I think I saw 5 mins just lost interest then was forced to watch more as allegedly I hadn't seen enough..that was about half hour..but I was picking up my iPad and looking for bikinis and shoes...nah.not for me.


----------



## Stephen9069

Skye666 said:


> Lol...I think I saw 5 mins just lost interest then was forced to watch more as allegedly I hadn't seen enough..that was about half hour..but I was picking up my iPad and looking for bikinis and shoes...nah.not for me.


Snap i ended up doing the exact same lol.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Oh no another game of thrones fan....I don't get it


You know nothing, Skye666 

Now you need to watch it to get the line above.

Feeling "hmm" is better than feeling "blah". Give it another week and you'll probably be feeling "weee" :thumb:


----------



## dt36

Stephen9069 said:


> I also dont get it seen a few clips what a load of sh1t.


I'll generally watch most box sets me. Did switch 2 films off last night though. Went out for end of season rugby do and bbq, then came home about 9 ish. Tried Super fast, but switched it off then tried Get Hard (comedy) and also switched that off. Finished up with Gas Monkeys Garage.


----------



## Stephen9069

dt36 said:


> I'll generally watch most box sets me. Did switch 2 films off last night though. Went out for end of season rugby do and bbq, then came home about 9 ish. Tried Super fast, but switched it off then tried Get Hard (comedy) and also switched that off. Finished up with Gas Monkeys Garage.


I tried that super fast and also the new fast and the furious they were both shocking.


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> You know nothing, Skye666
> 
> Now you need to watch it to get the line above.
> 
> Feeling "hmm" is better than feeling "blah". Give it another week and you'll probably be feeling "weee" :thumb:


Feeling weeeeee ...I'm y an age where u can't say that word..shhhhhh

No I'm not watching it again to get it...it's fantasy stuff weird stuff oddly named characters wearing dark dull clothing...I just can't go there again we tried we failed I'm moving on


----------



## dt36

Not looked at Fast 7 yet. Hearing mixed reviews.

Think I'll wait for decent download and if it's pants, delete it and get some more Gas Monkeys on :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Hello uuuu
> 
> Yh as I said to dt wee bit flat..but fine. Havnt really wanted to eat much not even stuff I craved lol
> 
> How's u


I'm good ta. Just ate my Chinese but didn't really fancy one when I got it haha.

When's your next comp then?


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I'm good ta. Just ate my Chinese but didn't really fancy one when I got it haha.
> 
> When's your next comp then?


Eww Chinese is abit greasy ..

I

Through to finals in November if I chose to do it


----------



## Stephen9069

Skye666 said:


> Eww Chinese is abit greasy ..
> 
> I
> 
> Through to finals in November if I chose to do it


Why would you chose not to do it if you went through all the hard work of qualifying ?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Eww Chinese is abit greasy ..
> 
> I
> 
> Through to finals in November if I chose to do it


Yeah you gots to  . You need to win top prize now. You can do it


----------



## Skye666

Stephen9069 said:


> Why would you chose not to do it if you went through all the hard work of qualifying ?


I guess some don't ..i meant it's more an invite to do it...tbh right at this moment I don't know I'd have to diet again June it was stressful trying to get childcare I don't have any family where I live so no help, and I would need to make improvements on last time but without a decent coach I don't know if I could on my own yes it's doable but dunno if want the hassle ...us females change our minds though so who knows lol


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Hello...where is everyone


I'm here too. X


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> I'm here too. X


Blimey hello havnt seen u in a while whee u been chick? Painting a stairway? Digging? Chopping a flippin tree lol ...where ??


----------



## Stephen9069

Skye666 said:


> I guess some don't ..i meant it's more an invite to do it...tbh right at this moment I don't know I'd have to diet again June it was stressful trying to get childcare I don't have any family where I live so no help, and I would need to make improvements on last time but without a decent coach I don't know if I could on my own yes it's doable but dunno if want the hassle ...us females change our minds though so who knows lol


I cant imagine the kind of prep required for something like that butif you think its doable dont you think its worth going for it. How long do you think you have left competing ?


----------



## mrssalvatore

Skye666 said:


> Blimey hello havnt seen u in a while whee u been chick? Painting a stairway? Digging? Chopping a flippin tree lol ...where ??


Lol I've still been here just not posting.

I've been doing everything above and more besides. How's you?


----------



## Skye666

Stephen9069 said:


> I cant imagine the kind of prep required for something like that butif you think its doable dont you think its worth going for it. How long do you think you have left competing ?


Lol..how long left!!!! I Spose as long as there's a masters aka pensioners category I'd get away with it


----------



## Skye666

mrssalvatore said:


> Lol I've still been here just not posting.
> 
> I've been doing everything above and more besides. How's you?


Oh right..not like u to sit quiet. Yh I'm ok thanks :thumbup1:


----------



## Stephen9069

Skye666 said:


> Lol..how long left!!!! I Spose as long as there's a masters aka pensioners category I'd get away with it


Lol if i figure out this dieting malarky i should be ready for the masters.


----------



## Skye666

Stephen9069 said:


> Lol if i figure out this dieting malarky i should be ready for the masters.


Yes go for it gotta have a bash eh...


----------



## Stephen9069

Skye666 said:


> Yes go for it gotta have a bash eh...


Lol not a chance i maybe done with strongman but thats the only kind of competing i would do.

I just want to lose weight now sitting at 22 stone is only good for strongman not for day to day life and i actually want to see if i can get some visable abs iv never had that before.


----------



## MiddleAged

Turned 41 a couple of months ago. In for advice, because as you can see from my avatar - I look like s**t!!!!


----------



## Skye666

MiddleAged said:


> Turned 41 a couple of months ago. In for advice, because as you can see from my avatar - I look like s**t!!!!


U don't look like ****e..don't put ya self down...however u have got bigger boobs than me but bit of cardio will sort that for ya :lol:


----------



## MiddleAged

Skye666 said:


> U don't look like ****e..don't put ya self down...however u have got bigger boobs than me but bit of cardio will sort that for ya :lol:


Swap you then, my boobs for your abs! I've just cut from 3,000 to 2,000 cals a day, macros are now 50P/30C/20F. Let's see what's underneath in a couple of months. Already lost half a stone in the past two weeks, although most of that will be water weight if my bathroom habits in that time are anything to go by!

And yes, I've started jogging again to supplement my lifting.


----------



## Skye666

MiddleAged said:


> Swap you then, my boobs for your abs! I've just cut from 3,000 to 2,000 cals a day, macros are now 50P/30C/20F. Let's see what's underneath in a couple of months. Already lost half a stone in the past two weeks, although most of that will be water weight if my bathroom habits in that time are anything to go by!
> 
> And yes, I've started jogging again to supplement my lifting.


I don't have abs now I'm carb covered so it happens to is all.

Sounds like ur doing ok then ..dunno bout that jogging might end up loosing the weight and gaining injury if u over do it on the knees hips and back. But well done on the loss so far


----------



## MiddleAged

Skye666 said:


> I don't have abs now I'm carb covered so it happens to is all.
> 
> Sounds like ur doing ok then ..dunno bout that jogging might end up loosing the weight and gaining injury if u over do it on the knees hips and back. But well done on the loss so far


I only jog a quick 3km each time. I've got problems with my lower back and jogging any further than that I can really feel it in my hips. That's where the cross-trainer and rower come in handy.


----------



## 25434

MiddleAged said:


> I only jog a quick 3km each time. I've got problems with my lower back and jogging any further than that I can really feel it in my hips. That's where the cross-trainer and rower come in handy.


 Please feel free to donate your surplus boobs to me rather than Skye666. I'm in dire need. however, because I'm a sharing sort of gal, I will donate half of my humongous ass to her......t'would only be fair......for decency's sake obvs... :whistling:


----------



## 25434

MiddleAged said:


> Turned 41 a couple of months ago. In for advice, because as you can see from my avatar - I look like s**t!!!!


forgot to say in the rush to have your boobs wrapped and sent my way....welcome? :tongue:

and nope...you don't look poop....you're just in winter mode, like the grizzlies......and to be fair, I sorta stay in grizzly mode most of the year so you're in good company...:laugh:


----------



## latblaster




----------



## latblaster




----------



## latblaster




----------



## graham58

hello old people,s :001_tt2:


----------



## the wee man

MiddleAged said:


> I only jog a quick 3km each time. I've got problems with my lower back and jogging any further than that I can really feel it in my hips. That's where the cross-trainer and rower come in handy.


ive got a metal plate holding my right femur together, so i can't jog mate...

i find a static bike at the gym, or one of my sons mountain bikes, does the trick regards cardio :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man

graham58 said:


> hello old people,s :001_tt2:


alright mate

had the 5 grand kids all day yesterday,so feeling my age today 

cheers shaun


----------



## dt36

Me and the missus are still waiting on grandchildren, but no sign of them from our two yet.

Instead of trips to the seaside or the zoo, we've had to book this for ourselves instead for when I'm home in June.

Half Day 'Monte Carlo' Rally Driving Course at London Rally School

Really miss ours being little, and they just grow up too fast.


----------



## graham58

the wee man said:


> alright mate
> 
> had the 5 grand kids all day yesterday,so feeling my age today
> 
> cheers shaun


know the feeling well,great to see them but just as nice to wave them off.:laugh:


----------



## graham58

dt36 said:


> Me and the missus are still waiting on grandchildren, but no sign of them from our two yet.
> 
> Instead of trips to the seaside or the zoo, we've had to book this for ourselves instead for when I'm home in June.
> 
> Half Day 'Monte Carlo' Rally Driving Course at London Rally School
> 
> Really miss ours being little, and they just grow up too fast.


you are missing out ,our youngest grandaughter is 2 the oldest 21,get the feeling i might be great grandad soon,i will feel old then.


----------



## dt36

graham58 said:


> you are missing out ,our youngest grandaughter is 2 the oldest 21,get the feeling i might be great grandad soon,i will feel old then.


Think I'll have to start dropping a few hints...

Are they in Spain too?


----------



## graham58

dt36 said:


> Think I'll have to start dropping a few hints...
> 
> Are they in Spain too?


no they invade my life for 2 weeks at a time,in relay.


----------



## the wee man

graham58 said:


> you are missing out ,our youngest grandaughter is 2 the oldest 21,get the feeling i might be great grandad soon,i will feel old then.


the title great grandad would make me feel ancient mate...

that said,it would be amazing to see a further generation of your legacy

my 5 grandkids range from 2,3,5, to just about 6 years old,the twins will be 6 in a few weeks

i felt old the first time i got called grandad,but it was worth it :thumb:

i still have my youngest 2 sons living with us,21 and 15,they can be more tiring than all my 5 grandkids together

cheers shaun


----------



## graham58

the wee man said:


> the title great grandad would make me feel ancient mate...
> 
> that said,it would be amazing to see a further generation of your legacy
> 
> my 5 grandkids range from 2,3,5, to just about 6 years old,the twins will be 6 in a few weeks
> 
> i felt old the first time i got called grandad,but it was worth it :thumb:
> 
> i still have my youngest 2 sons living with us,21 and 15,they can be more tiring than all my 5 grandkids together
> 
> cheers shaun


Yes the title great grandad doesn,t sit too well with me also but its only a name and as you say not everyone gets to see that next generation.Ilove it when my eldest grandaughter comes over ,we go out together to a bar and have a great time.She said she thinks of me as a good mate not her grandad because i,m such fun to be with ,not at all like an old grandad, which is nice hear.roll on this August more fun around the corner.


----------



## the wee man

graham58 said:


> Yes the title great grandad doesn,t sit too well with me also but,its only a name,and as you say not everyone gets to see that next generation.Ilove it when my eldest grandaughter comes over ,we go out together to a bar and have a great time.She said she thinks of me as a good mate not her grandad because i,m such fun to be with ,not at all like an old grandad, which is nice hear.roll on this August more fun around the corner.


i was telling my wife and both of us thought, it would be pretty amazing if you got a great grandkid at your age mate :thumbup1:

imo,it's good when our kids and grandkids think of us as good friends, and can be themselves and think it's fun to be around us..

it's a great improvement on the old days,when it was, only speak when spoken to,etc,etc

i was out at the pub with my 21 year old son a few weeks ago,i beat his a$$ at pool,i was chuffed with the result  ,taught him his auld dads not passed it yet :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## harrison180

Hello club mature how is everyone doing?

I've not been here in a while what have I missed? What's everyone upto this evening


----------



## Skye666

the wee man said:


> i was telling my wife and both of us thought, it would be pretty amazing if you got a great grandkid at your age mate :thumbup1:
> 
> imo,it's good when our kids and grandkids think of us as good friends, and can be themselves and think it's fun to be around us..
> 
> it's a great improvement on the old days,when it was, only speak when spoken to,etc,etc
> 
> i was out at the pub with my 21 year old son a few weeks ago,i beat his a$$ at pool,i was chuffed with the result  ,taught him his auld dads not passed it yet :lol:
> 
> cheers shaun


I'm banned from going to some places with my son.... He refuses to endure the embarrassment :lol: :lol:


----------



## dt36

the wee man said:


> i was telling my wife and both of us thought, it would be pretty amazing if you got a great grandkid at your age mate :thumbup1:
> 
> imo,it's good when our kids and grandkids think of us as good friends, and can be themselves and think it's fun to be around us..
> 
> it's a great improvement on the old days,when it was, only speak when spoken to,etc,etc
> 
> i was out at the pub with my 21 year old son a few weeks ago,i beat his a$$ at pool,i was chuffed with the result  ,taught him his auld dads not passed it yet :lol:
> 
> cheers shaun


Can also go the other way. My lad is 20 and we normally go to the gym together when we're both home st the same time. He's in the military.

Last session we had, he was pushing me hard and is now out-pressing me on some exercises.

Daughter is 21 and still wraps me around her finger...


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> Hello club mature how is everyone doing?
> 
> I've not been here in a while what have I missed? What's everyone upto this evening


What have u missed Harrison what what eh what??


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Can also go the other way. My lad is 20 and we normally go to the gym together when we're both home st the same time. He's in the military.
> 
> Last session we had, he was pushing me hard and is now out-pressing me on some exercises.
> 
> Daughter is 21 and still wraps me around her finger...


Well if ur daughter wraps u round her finger u know what this means don't u....some poor bugger is going to have to be able to reach ur standards!!! THAT is not a bad thing dt :thumb:


----------



## graham58

[quote=dt36;5601397

Daughter is 21 and still wraps me around her finger...


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> What have u missed Harrison what what eh what??


tell him nothing.


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> I'm banned from going to some places with my son.... He refuses to endure the embarrassment :lol: :lol:


bet he is as proud as punch of you.


----------



## Skye666

Evening gents.....and ladies if there's any about

How's everyone? The sun is out in the south and me and the little miss had a fab day on the beach. When I first got her she had never seen the sea and kept calling it a bath...it's taken ages but today she called it 'the sea' lol


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> bet he is as proud as punch of you.


I'm sure...but we av been asked if were bf and gf before ..so iv told him it's own fault for not wearing sun cream in hot countries and aging himself...not my fault is it. Pfft


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Evening gents.....and ladies if there's any about
> 
> How's everyone? The sun is out in the south and me and the little miss had a fab day on the beach. When I first got her she had never seen the sea and kept calling it a bath...it's taken ages but today she called it 'the sea' lol


Brings back memories. Cherish it...


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> What have u missed Harrison what what eh what??


I dunno u tell me lol 

U ok?


----------



## the wee man

Skye666 said:


> I'm banned from going to some places with my son.... He refuses to endure the embarrassment :lol: :lol:


my 15 year son is the same 

my 5 grand kids still think i'm cool,but the oldest are the twins, who are just about to turn 6 :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man

dt36 said:


> Can also go the other way. My lad is 20 and we normally go to the gym together when we're both home st the same time. He's in the military.
> 
> Last session we had, he was pushing me hard and is now out-pressing me on some exercises.
> 
> Daughter is 21 and still wraps me around her finger...


i go to the gym with, my 21 year old son,who's roughly 15 stone,and 5ft 8,also my 28 year old son,roughly 15 stone and 6ft,my 15 year old sons just started training with us...

i'm only 5ft 3,and my biggest back in the day was just over 12 stone,so i can only out lift my 15 year old,he's taller than me,but no where near as heavy as me yet,i'll be proud the day he surpasses me :thumbup1:

my daughters 25 and can still wrap me round her little finger...

the grand kids get away with murder around me,i just can't say no 

re your son

i have nothing but RESPECT for the armed forces mate

cheers shaun


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I dunno u tell me lol
> 
> U ok?


I dunno either !!

Yh not too bad thanks....


----------



## Skye666

the wee man said:


> my 15 year son is the same
> 
> my 5 grand kids still think i'm cool,but the oldest are the twins, who are just about to turn 6 :lol:
> 
> cheers shaun


Ur time will come for the ban ... Lol


----------



## the wee man

Skye666 said:


> Ur time will come for the ban ... Lol


i know...:laugh:

that's why my wife and i babysit, or take the grand kids when ever possible 

the 5 of them (aged 2 to nearly 6) had me go on the trampoline with them a few days ago,with them all being different weights,it was like the lottery ball machine,but with humans :lol:

i'm hopping to keep my cool grandad status,when they hit their teenage years 

cheers shaun


----------



## Noodles1976

the wee man said:


> i know...:laugh:
> 
> that's why my wife and i babysit, or take the grand kids when ever possible
> 
> the 5 of them (aged 2 to nearly 6) had me go on the trampoline with them a few days ago,with them all being different weights,it was like the lottery ball machine,but with humans :lol:
> 
> I notice how mannerly this thread is, there is hope for us younger 'uns yet!
> 
> i'm hopping to keep my cool grandad status,when they hit their teenage years
> 
> cheers shaun


----------



## andyhuggins




----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> View attachment 172544


Would love to drive the Capri down that road mate


----------



## harrison180

Hello everyone how are we doing?


----------



## Greshie

harrison180 said:


> Hello everyone how are we doing?


Working, training, gardening, working , training, gardening, working, training, ermmm housework 

trust you are well


----------



## harrison180

Greshie said:


> Working, training, gardening, working , training, gardening, working, training, ermmm housework
> 
> trust you are well


Housework? I don't understand this haha.

I'm all good thanks mate. Are u into gardening like plants etc or are u doing it up?


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Housework? I don't understand this haha.


thats because you still live with your mommy :lol:


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> thats because you still live your mommy :lol:


Yes it is  . I do manly jobs like scrape sh1t out the gutter, fix things, unblock drains etc. Until my mom does that I'm not even plugging a hoover in.


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Yes it is  . I do manly jobs like scrape sh1t out the gutter, fix things, unblock drains etc. Until my mom does that I'm not even plugging a hoover in.


enjoy it while it lasts. :thumb:


----------



## dt36

Haha, my Missus gives me gip because we'll phone my mother's before we go up and she says she cooking my favourites... :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> enjoy it while it lasts. :thumb:


I'll be doing the same thing in my own house to when I get one.


----------



## harrison180

dt36 said:


> Haha, my Missus gives me gip because we'll phone my mother's before we go up and she says she cooking my favourites... :thumb:


Lol your never to old for mom's cooking mate


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Would love to drive the Capri down that road mate


of course you would mate...

because they're sh1t at going round corners :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> of course you would mate...
> 
> because they're sh1t at going round corners :lol:
> 
> cheers shaun


Capris are great for going round corners mate it just needs a real man to drive it properly 

I'll come up and show u one time haha


----------



## dt36

harrison180 said:


> Capris are great for going round corners mate it just needs a real man to drive it properly
> 
> I'll come up and show u one time haha


Drive her straight, sideways...


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Capris are great for going round corners mate it just needs a real man to drive it properly
> 
> I'll come up and show u one time haha


i'll have the IRN BRU in the fridge, ready for you mate :thumb:

cheers shaun


----------



## graham58

the wee man said:


> i'll have the IRN BRU in the fridge, ready for you mate :thumb:
> 
> cheers shaun


think you might need to tip a bit of iron bru in that old capri tank as well.:laugh:


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> think you might need to tip a bit of iron bru in that old capri tank as well.:laugh:


It would probably run aswell mate lol


----------



## harrison180

the wee man said:


> i'll have the IRN BRU in the fridge, ready for you mate :thumb:
> 
> cheers shaun


Brilliant  .

Hope there's no anti English vigilantes up in your town mate im getting old now and can't be doing with that sh1t haha


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> Brilliant  .
> 
> Hope there's no anti English vigilantes up in your town mate im getting old now and can't be doing with that sh1t haha


nice wee Scottish village with a lot of care in the community going on (the fvckers are all mad :wacko: ,but in a good way :thumb: )

regards English folk,we've even got an ex Chelsea head hunter in the village :thumbup1:

you'll be ok mate,i'll keep you safe 

cheers shaun


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Brilliant  .
> 
> im getting old now


i,ve got shirts older than you whippersnapper :lol:


----------



## Verno

graham58 said:


> i,ve got shirts older than you whippersnapper :lol:


And handbags


----------



## harrison180

graham58 said:


> i,ve got shirts older than you whippersnapper :lol:


Haha I've got shirts older than me mate


----------



## graham58

Verno said:


> And handbags


that match my shirts.


----------



## Verno

graham58 said:


> that match my shirts.


You heard anything from latblaster recently Graham? He's been off for ages mate.


----------



## raptordog

Grey pubic hair....that the tell tale sign of true aging ...... took a look the other day

and it sort of had the look of Billy Connolly,s beard ..... :confused1:


----------



## graham58

Verno said:


> You heard anything from latblaster recently Graham? He's been off for ages mate.


no nothing must have found himself a nice ladyboy. :wub:


----------



## graham58

raptordog said:


> Grey pubic hair....that the tell tale sign of true aging ...... took a look the other day
> 
> and it sort of had the look of Billy Connelly,s beard ..... :confused1:


its when it starts balding ,you should really worry.


----------



## harrison180

raptordog said:


> Grey pubic hair....that the tell tale sign of true aging ...... took a look the other day
> 
> and it sort of had the look of Billy Connelly,s beard ..... :confused1:


When you move your mouth to meet the fork or spoon ti take the food is also a sign haha


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> When you move your mouth to meet the fork or spoon ti take the food is also a sign haha


great i cant wait ,bald dick and food all down my shirt.


----------



## raptordog

harrison180 said:


> When you move your mouth to meet the fork or spoon ti take the food is also a sign haha


and a car windscreen from spec savers so you can see who you have knocked down..... :lol:


----------



## graham58

raptordog said:


> and a car windscreen from spec savers so you can see who you have knocked down..... :lol:


is that why most old people drive with the steering wheel on their chest. :lol:


----------



## raptordog

graham58 said:


> is that why most old people drive with the steering wheel on their chest. :lol:


Your right mate its true that....why the hell do they do that......guess we are going to find out soon lol.....


----------



## graham58

raptordog said:


> Your right mate its true that....why the hell do they do that......guess we are going to find out soon lol.....


might be because it tickles their nipples as they turn the wheel,only sexual stimulation they get.


----------



## raptordog

now you got me thinking..... could take things a step further with one of them textured steering wheel

covers.......that's me down to halfords first thing in the morning ..... :lol:


----------



## graham58

raptordog said:


> now you got me thinking..... could take things a step further with one of them textured steering wheel
> 
> covers.......that's me down to halfords first thing in the morning ..... :lol:


get two i,ll have one. :thumb:


----------



## harrison180

Hi all how we doing? What u got planned for the weekend?


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Hi all how we doing? What u got planned for the weekend?


Hey mate.

I am well thanks buddy. Sorting out the garden on Saturday and then going to my eldest daughters home for a BBQ with my other daughter on Sunday and attending the pub for Fathers Day :thumbup1:


----------



## raptordog

harrison180 said:


> Hi all how we doing? What u got planned for the weekend?


My youngest sons 21st birthday party tomorrow night....how time fly's....going to have a good night...


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate.
> 
> I am well thanks buddy. Sorting out the garden on Saturday and then going to my eldest daughters home for a BBQ with my other daughter on Sunday and attending the pub for Fathers Day :thumbup1:


Sounds good  . How many kids u got mate?


----------



## harrison180

raptordog said:


> My youngest sons 21st birthday party tomorrow night....how time fly's....going to have a good night...


Lol I wasn't allowed a 21st party after my 18th haha.

Hope you have a great night mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Its the longest day on Sunday, lets make the most of it.


----------



## andyhuggins

harrison180 said:


> Sounds good  . How many kids u got mate?


Two girls mate. One is 22 and the other is 18. A granddaughter of 2.


----------



## harrison180

andyhuggins said:


> Two girls mate. One is 22 and the other is 18. A granddaughter of 2.


Lol bet u have some sleepless nights don't u mate?


----------



## andyhuggins

Not for me mate. They know the score when they are out. Also knowing 99% of the door guys in my town helps LOL.


----------



## andyhuggins

Any other olds about tonight?


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> Any other olds about tonight?


OHHH well it's over and out from me. :cool2:


----------



## the wee man

my twin grand kids turned 6 during the week,so we're having a party at ours for them tomorrow

BBQ,kids paddling pool out,trampoline,and drink for the adults...

so it will end up with drunk adults, fighting with the kids for a go on the trampoline :lol:

my 4 kids and 5 grand kids will all be at ours 

cheers shaun


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening All, Hope you have had a good Saturday?


----------



## Skye666

Evening

How's all

@andyhuggins....isn't today the longest day? Did I read u said tomoz? Iv no idea but today has felt very long indeed!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening
> 
> How's all
> 
> @andyhuggins....isn't today the longest day? Did I read u said tomoz? Iv no idea but today has felt very long indeed!!!


It is defo the 21st june 2015. had a hard day then @Skye666?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> It is defo the 21st june 2015. had a hard day then @Skye666?


Just one of them days Andy when iv had a clear out of people!! Rather than clothes in the wardrobe if u know what I mean...lol

I'm becoming less tolerant of folk.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Just one of them days Andy when iv had a clear out of people!! Rather than clothes in the wardrobe if u know what I mean...lol
> 
> I'm becoming less tolerant of folk.


Yeah I totally know where you are coming from. Hope it felt good?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I totally know where you are coming from. Hope it felt good?


I didn't have a choice kind of thing with one person then I thought ya know what...AND U and it went on a roll so......nah it p me off but hey ho...

How's u?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> I didn't have a choice kind of thing with one person then I thought ya know what...AND U and it went on a roll so......nah it p me off but hey ho...
> 
> How's u?


I totally emphasis with you. Funny how people are so fickle isn't it.

I am well thanks and enjoying life. How are you and your's doing?


----------



## andyhuggins

Any other 45's about tonight?


----------



## tioc

Bugger me I thought this thread would have perished long ago, cant believe its still on the go


----------



## the wee man

tioc said:


> Bugger me I thought this thread would have perished long ago, cant believe its still on the go


it's been quiet since you posted mate...

must have scared my old mates away 

cheers shaun


----------



## graham58

the wee man said:


> it's been quiet since you posted mate...
> 
> must have scared my old mates away
> 
> cheers shaun


no we are all still here ,just been shy lately


----------



## Skye666

Morrrrrrningggggggggg :bounce:

I don't really have any bounce in me...damn it up til 3am u would think with a 2yr old but no the DOG!! 3 little bouts of thunder at 11pm and that was it she was a quivering panting wreck running mad knocking things over arghhhhh there's just no calming her takes hours after the storm I wouldn't mind it was 3 bangs!! And now...oh yes she's eaten drank

And is nicely relaxing and snoozing whilst I have a mad day to get through as nanny mc fee....great.

And how are the rest of u miserable wrinkled old prunes?


----------



## mal

going for a coffee then a swim,should wake me up....


----------



## dt36

@Skye666 We don't have a dog now, but know what you mean. Ours hated November when there was always fireworks being let off.

@mal you know you have to have a blue slush puppy too if you go to Swansea Lido...

Having a lazy one myself.

Met up with a bunch of old mates in Cardiff yesterday, so bit of a late one this morning.

BBQ later down my daughters with the family, so nothing physical today.

Tomorrow is mow the lawns, Sunday lunch out, then sadly it's hit the road and fly back to work in the evening.

We were going to Castle Combe Circuit today, but that's now knocked on the head.


----------



## the wee man

Skye666 said:


> Morrrrrrningggggggggg :bounce:
> 
> I don't really have any bounce in me...damn it up til 3am u would think with a 2yr old but no the DOG!! 3 little bouts of thunder at 11pm and that was it she was a quivering panting wreck running mad knocking things over arghhhhh there's just no calming her takes hours after the storm I wouldn't mind it was 3 bangs!! And now...oh yes she's eaten drank
> 
> And is nicely relaxing and snoozing whilst I have a mad day to get through as nanny mc fee....great.
> 
> And how are the rest of u miserable wrinkled old prunes?


the last 8 days,ive been working on one of my oldest sons cars and my own, to get them through their MOT's,my sons passed it's MOTon Monday,but last night his starter motor packed in

so after i get my car ready for it's re sit..

back to my sons car to fix it

all of the above done in my sons driveway in the p1ssing rain for the most part...

i feckin hate cars :angry:

last night i tex my 22 year old son to see if he has his house key (he's on the p1ss with his mate)

i get no reply,so i stash a key outside,then tex him to tell him where i hid it...

he texed me back at 6:36am to say " aye dad ive got a key "..

so i'm sitting here knackered,and about to go lye in the rain fixing cars

i'm getting too old for this sh1t 

hope everyone else is having a nice relaxing day :thumbup1:

Nanny Mc Fee hope your days not too stressful pal 

cheers shaun


----------



## Skye666

the wee man said:


> the last 8 days,ive been working on one of my oldest sons cars and my own, to get them through their MOT's,my sons passed it's MOTon Monday,but last night his starter motor packed in
> 
> so after i get my car ready for it's re sit..
> 
> back to my sons car to fix it
> 
> all of the above done in my sons driveway in the p1ssing rain for the most part...
> 
> i feckin hate cars :angry:
> 
> last night i tex my 22 year old son to see if he has his house key (he's on the p1ss with his mate)
> 
> i get no reply,so i stash a key outside,then tex him to tell him where i hid it...
> 
> he texed me back at 6:36am to say " aye dad ive got a key "..
> 
> so i'm sitting here knackered,and about to go lye in the rain fixing cars
> 
> i'm getting too old for this sh1t
> 
> hope everyone else is having a nice relaxing day :thumbup1:
> 
> Nanny Mc Fee hope your days not too stressful pal
> 
> cheers shaun


I think rain???? It's 28 degrees here then I see Scotland...oh noooooo


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> @Skye666 We don't have a dog now, but know what you mean. Ours hated November when there was always fireworks being let off.
> 
> @mal you know you have to have a blue slush puppy too if you go to Swansea Lido...
> 
> Having a lazy one myself.
> 
> Met up with a bunch of old mates in Cardiff yesterday, so bit of a late one this morning.
> 
> BBQ later down my daughters with the family, so nothing physical today.
> 
> Tomorrow is mow the lawns, Sunday lunch out, then sadly it's hit the road and fly back to work in the evening.
> 
> We were going to Castle Combe Circuit today, but that's now knocked on the head.


Yes and November and new year! Oh and hurricane winds she's a whimp god help me if anyone broke into the house she be quivering somewhere,

Are u in charge of the BBQ today then?


----------



## the wee man

Skye666 said:


> I think rain???? It's 28 degrees here then I see Scotland...oh noooooo


the weathers more nuts than we are pal :no: 

it would be a much better place if we got your weather...

on Wednesday Wimbledon recorded 41.2 C on the centre court....

i'm lying under a car with the rain p1ssing down,with probably half that temperature :confused1:

i hope your great weather continues pal :thumbup1:

good job us Scots have a good sense of humour :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> Are u in charge of the BBQ today then?


Not today. Just going to sit back and relax. Well, that's what I'm hoping for... :thumb:


----------



## mal

dt36 said:


> @Skye666 We don't have a dog now, but know what you mean. Ours hated November when there was always fireworks being let off.
> 
> @mal you know you have to have a blue slush puppy too if you go to Swansea Lido...
> 
> Having a lazy one myself.
> 
> Met up with a bunch of old mates in Cardiff yesterday, so bit of a late one this morning.
> 
> BBQ later down my daughters with the family, so nothing physical today.
> 
> Tomorrow is mow the lawns, Sunday lunch out, then sadly it's hit the road and fly back to work in the evening.
> 
> We were going to Castle Combe Circuit today, but that's now knocked on the head.


penlan pool....had chicken and beef sandwich and custard doughnuts whaen I got home,and fell

asleep in the garden sunbathing ha! joints feel good after a swim..


----------



## Skye666

the wee man said:


> the weathers more nuts than we are pal :no:
> 
> it would be a much better place if we got your weather...
> 
> on Wednesday Wimbledon recorded 41.2 C on the centre court....
> 
> i'm lying under a car with the rain p1ssing down,with probably half that temperature :confused1:
> 
> i hope your great weather continues pal :thumbup1:
> 
> good job us Scots have a good sense of humour :lol:
> 
> cheers shaun


Hmmm I'm more inclined to think ur hiding from the mrs and Saturday job duties than fixing that car!!


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Not today. Just going to sit back and relax. Well, that's what I'm hoping for... :thumb:


No...men do the cooking at barbies its. MANdatory


----------



## harrison180

Hi all how we doing? Booked myself a holiday for later in the year, now I'm not saving for a house im going with my family  .

@graham58 get the drinks in the fridge im coming to your neck of the woods lol. @Skye666 do I remember right that you have a freind there that will eat me alive lol?


----------



## dt36

mal said:


> penlan pool....had chicken and beef sandwich and custard doughnuts whaen I got home,and fell
> 
> asleep in the garden sunbathing ha! joints feel good after a swim..


Haha, sounds like a good day to me.



Skye666 said:


> No...men do the cooking at barbies its. MANdatory


Well, someone just put her Princess Crown on and it looks like I might have just been collared for Caveman duty.


----------



## Jboy67

the wee man said:


> the weathers more nuts than we are pal :no:
> 
> it would be a much better place if we got your weather...
> 
> on Wednesday Wimbledon recorded 41.2 C on the centre court....
> 
> i'm lying under a car with the rain p1ssing down,with probably half that temperature
> 
> i hope your great weather continues pal :thumbup1:
> 
> good job us Scots have a good sense of humour :lol:
> 
> cheers shaun


no way your 45+ shaun!

what you doing on this thread pal! :lol:

your not wrong the weather here is confused..one day p!ssing rain.

the next its too fvcking hot!

global warming at its finest! :thumb:


----------



## graham58

harrison180 said:


> Hi all how we doing? Booked myself a holiday for later in the year, now I'm not saving for a house im going with my family  .
> 
> @graham58 get the drinks in the fridge im coming to your neck of the woods lol. @Skye666 do I remember right that you have a freind there that will eat me alive lol?


always got beer in the fridge. :beer:


----------



## Skye666

@the wee man. ... It's hammering down in not so sunny kent ..just thought I'd make u feel better. Jeez meant to be the garden of England more like river of gloom.

No gardening today then..booo booo

Morning all..who's got sunshine?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> @the wee man. ... It's hammering down in not so sunny kent ..just thought I'd make u feel better. Jeez meant to be the garden of England more like river of gloom.
> 
> No gardening today then..booo booo
> 
> Morning all..who's got sunshine?


I call it morning glory but if you want to call it sunshine then we can haha  .

I'm good thanks how are you? I'm off to my first car show of the year but my car isn't going this time


----------



## mal

luverly cappuccino in the garden,nice n sunny warm.


----------



## Skye666

harrison180 said:


> I call it morning glory but if you want to call it sunshine then we can haha  .
> 
> I'm good thanks how are you? I'm off to my first car show of the year but my car isn't going this time


Oh Harrison don't stumble to level of the others on the forum I had high hopes for u!!

Where's the show at?


----------



## harrison180

Skye666 said:


> Oh Harrison don't stumble to level of the others on the forum I had high hopes for u!!
> 
> Where's the show at?


Don't worry only tasteful filth from me lol.

It was cars in the park in Lichfield not far from me. It was ok but not as good as last year tho. You upto much?


----------



## the wee man

Skye666 said:


> @the wee man. ... It's hammering down in not so sunny kent ..just thought I'd make u feel better. Jeez meant to be the garden of England more like river of gloom.
> 
> No gardening today then..booo booo
> 
> Morning all..who's got sunshine?


 @Skye666 here goes pal....

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCEQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DweOmLbOYWFY&ei=nzSZVfXnIe2p7AbT3KSgAw&usg=AFQjCNGPe-kU3QImTyF9Dc5MQD4iubllkg

in Scotland  :thumbup1:

cheers shaun 

P.S. I reffering to the sunshine pal, (just listened to the lyrics :blush: )


----------



## the wee man

harrison180 said:


> I call it morning glory but if you want to call it sunshine then we can haha  .
> 
> I'm good thanks how are you? I'm off to my first car show of the year but my car isn't going this time


morning glory means something different to us men up here mate  :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## the wee man

Skye666 said:


> Hmmm I'm more inclined to think ur hiding from the mrs and Saturday job duties than fixing that car!!


my wife woke me up performing our morning duties,before i went to fix the car :wink: 

no neglected wmomen here pal  :thumbup1: :lol:

cheers shaun


----------



## Skye666

the wee man said:


> @Skye666 here goes pal....
> 
> https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCEQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DweOmLbOYWFY&ei=nzSZVfXnIe2p7AbT3KSgAw&usg=AFQjCNGPe-kU3QImTyF9Dc5MQD4iubllkg
> 
> in Scotland  :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers shaun
> 
> P.S. I reffering to the sunshine pal, (just listened to the lyrics :blush: )


Ohhhh one of my fave tunes :thumbup1:


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> [
> 
> Morning all..who's got sunshine?


hi bad girl,ive got a bit of sunshine.its 40 plus here on the costa blanca.ive been working up on the roof of my house for the last 2 days,i can smell my skin burning.i,d love some rain.:cool:


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> hi bad girl,ive got a bit of sunshine.its 40 plus here on the costa blanca.ive been working up on the roof of my house for the last 2 days,i can smell my skin burning.i,d love some rain.:cool:


Oh yes I forget ur over there. What was u doing on the roof putting a hole in it to let the rain in?


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Oh yes I forget ur over there. What was u doing on the roof putting a hole in it to let the rain in?


now there is a good idea,no putting a new roof on,the old one was shot.


----------



## the wee man

graham58 said:


> hi bad girl,ive got a bit of sunshine.its 40 plus here on the costa blanca.ive been working up on the roof of my house for the last 2 days,i can smell my skin burning.i,d love some rain.:cool:


come live in Scotland...

i'll swap houses with you mate :thumbup1:

cheers shaun


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Oh yes I forget ur over there. What was u doing on the roof putting a hole in it to let the rain in?


now there is a good idea,no putting a new roof on,the old one was shot.


----------



## the wee man

staggered double post :confused1:

forum feckin me about with weird double posting today :no:

cheers shaun


----------



## graham58

the wee man said:


> come live in Scotland...
> 
> i'll swap houses with you mate :thumbup1:
> 
> cheers shaun


i love the sun ,thats why i live in spain ,but i must admit sometimes it does get a bit too warm.great if you are sitting round the pool sinking a cool beer.but its hard going doing the day to day chores.


----------



## raptordog

Ok what did I miss......is it my senile old age or has the entire forum changed....cannot find a bloody thing.... :confused1:


----------



## dt36

It's the future...


----------



## the wee man

Jboy67 said:


> the wee man said:
> 
> 
> 
> the weathers more nuts than we are pal :no:
> 
> it would be a much better place if we got your weather...
> 
> on Wednesday Wimbledon recorded 41.2 C on the centre court....
> 
> i'm lying under a car with the rain p1ssing down,with probably half that temperature
> 
> i hope your great weather continues pal
> 
> :thumbup1:
> 
> good job us Scots have a good sense of humour
> 
> :lol:
> 
> cheers shaun
> 
> 
> 
> no way your 45+ shaun!
> 
> what you doing on this thread pal!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> your not wrong the weather here is confused..one day p!ssing rain.
> 
> the next its too fvcking hot!
> 
> global warming at its finest!
> 
> :thumb:
Click to expand...

i'm 49 years old this August mate

3 sons aged.28.22.and 15 (all train)

a daughter 25

so far 5 grand kids aged, 2 4,5,and the twins who are 6

so i'm overly qualified to be in this thread  :lol:

cheers shaun :thumbup1:


----------



## the wee man

raptordog said:


> Ok what did I miss......is it my senile old age or has the entire forum changed....cannot find a bloody thing.... :confused1:


i'm lost as well mate...

i'm still trying to figure out how to delete 1 pm at a time,not the empty the whole lot :confused1:

the new layout is making my head hurt :blink:

cheers shaun

P.S. I'm going to get my youngest son to help me tomorrow


----------



## Skye666

[email protected] u lot getting lost on the new forum!!

I find some things much better but also find it abit 'busy' it kills my eyes!!

The merging posts..hell nooooooo it's like having early onset of dementia all what u said 3 mins ago appears in a box not just ur post tho others too and I think...erm did I write that today, an hour ago a min ago is it me yes it's me..who's the other person oh are they talking to me...jeez help lol

@harrison180 .. Did u see the old 1982/3 Capri pulled out of a lake in Nottinghamshire this week?? They were cleaning a lake there moving the weeds from the bed and came across this old Capri ...what a waste!! It had hairy crawling stuff living in it that women like me hate..yak massive crawly things.

Apart from getting. Lost how's the rest if u


----------



## dt36

Well, coming to the end of my Testogel phase of 100mg per day. Going to give the Nebido a try tonight and see how this works. Will do 2ml tonight, followed by another 2ml on Saturday. Will phase out the Gels while the Nebido is kicking in.

Not looking for mahoosive gains, but just enough to maintain me and keep me ticking over and functioning as a man should. 

Trainings going well. Backed off for two weeks while home on leave, just giving myself the odd complete body workout in my garage gym. Back at it now and back on PPL. All lifts are back where they were, so happy with that.

So, how's the rest of you guys and girls training going. Plodding on I hope?


----------



## Greshie

Plodding on ... just recovering from an operation, did my first session back at the gym earlier this week with very light weights ... 1st day back at work today after two weeks sick leave .... not sure if I'm looking forward to it or not lol !


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> Plodding on ... just recovering from an operation, did my first session back at the gym earlier this week with very light weights ... 1st day back at work today after two weeks sick leave .... not sure if I'm looking forward to it or not lol !


Hope all is well after the op. Keep it slow and steady in the gym and don't push yourself too early.

Once you have that cup of tea and chocolate hobnob in work, you'll be right...


----------



## Greshie

> Hope all is well after the op. Keep it slow and steady in the gym and don't push yourself too early.
> 
> Once you have that cup of tea and chocolate hobnob in work, you'll be right...


Unfortunately it was chocolate buttons and chocolate chip thingy's all day lol ....


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> Unfortunately it was chocolate buttons and chocolate chip thingy's all day lol ....


OK, not a hobnob, but a pretty close second. Actually a hard call...


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey people,

What has happened or not happened to this thread since the upgrade?


----------



## graham58

andyhuggins said:


> Hey people,
> 
> What has happened or not happened to this thread since the upgrade?





andyhuggins said:


> Hey people,
> 
> What has happened or not happened to this thread since the upgrade?


think it gone quiet because its not so easy to find now,but hi andy and everyone else out there,i,m still here. :thumb


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Plodding on ... just recovering from an operation, did my first session back at the gym earlier this week with very light weights ... 1st day back at work today after two weeks sick leave .... not sure if I'm looking forward to it or not lol !


hello mr Greshie... Hope ur ok re the operation.


----------



## Greshie

> hello mr Greshie... Hope ur ok re the operation.


Yes thank you Skye, recovering nicely!


----------



## Skye666

I'm still here!!!

Ijust wrote this out once but iv realised since the change once I write a quote the next one I write dosnt send the send button says saving so u can't do anything except refresh the whole damn thing and the quotes lost! Annoying.

So how's everyone? Iv started my diet this week ...ease in gently as they say....ready for November eeeeeeeek how did we get here so quickly.


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> I'm still here!!!


good morning GOOD GIRL.


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> I'm still here!!!
> 
> Ijust wrote this out once but iv realised since the change once I write a quote the next one I write dosnt send the send button says saving so u can't do anything except refresh the whole damn thing and the quotes lost! Annoying.
> 
> So how's everyone? Iv started my diet this week ...ease in gently as they say....ready for November eeeeeeeek how did we get here so quickly.


November will be on top of you in no time.

Hope all goes well with the diet phase. If you do as good as last time, then you should do well. Pob lwc! :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> good morning GOOD GIRL.


I know boring right


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> November will be on top of you in no time.
> 
> Hope all goes well with the diet phase. If you do as good as last time, then you should do well. Pob lwc! :thumbup1:


we can but try eh..British finals though...I imagine the competition is raised this time ..I'm going to be bricking it this time for sure lol


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> I know boring right


never.


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> we can but try eh..British finals though...I imagine the competition is raised this time ..I'm going to be bricking it this time for sure lol


you will do well,wish you the best


----------



## raptordog

> Morning everybody.....hope your all well :thumbup1:
> 
> ......trying to find this thread is a bloody nightmare with the new forum layout.
> 
> Just off to work but going to have a read through and catch up later....have a good en


----------



## tioc

Skye666 said:


> we can but try eh..British finals though...I imagine the competition is raised this time ..I'm going to be bricking it this time for sure lol


Did you decide on doing a journal Skye ? I noticed you talking about them last week.


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> you will do well,wish you the best


thanks


----------



## Skye666

tioc said:


> Did you decide on doing a journal Skye ? I noticed you talking about them last week.


I was asking about it but I don't think il bother can't be bothered writing it all ..might just chuck some pics of progress in here where the oldies appreciate a hard working woman :whistling:

Ps...I'm the big 50 today!!!!


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> I was asking about it but I don't think il bother can't be bothered writing it all ..might just chuck some pics of progress in here where the oldies appreciate a hard working woman :whistling:
> 
> *Ps...I'm the big 50 today!!!!*


and me last month, great isnt it?


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> and me last month, great isnt it?


no..I have fears


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> no..I have fears


Its a better reaction from people when I tell them Im 50 as opposed to 49.

What are your fears?


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> Its a better reaction from people when I tell them Im 50 as opposed to 49.
> 
> What are your fears?


lol really in terms of ..the thought u were older anyway?

I jst don't like it the word fifty the number 50 the whole fecking 'oh ur half a century' yh well done..mehhhh I don't like it...I want to be 49


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Ps...I'm the big 50 today!!!!


 happy birthday bad girl. :thumbup1:


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> happy birthday bad girl. :thumbup1:


thanks graham...am I older than u? If so I might bossy round this place


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> thanks graham...am I older than u? If so I might bossy round this place


sorry bad girl i,ve got 8 years on you,ps my bits are all still working fine,and i still dont smell of pee. YET lol


----------



## tioc

Happy B'day then im a mere pup at 49 and 1 month :beer:


----------



## Greshie

> I was asking about it but I don't think il bother can't be bothered writing it all ..might just chuck some pics of progress in here where the oldies appreciate a hard working woman :whistling:
> 
> Ps...I'm the big 50 today!!!!


Happy Birthday for yesterday


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Happy Birthday for yesterday


hanks Greshie



tioc said:


> Happy B'day then im a mere pup at 49 and 1 month :beer:


u so are but hold on to it!


----------



## gearchange

Wow I seem to be a bit late on this one ,but then again I have always been one for sloppy seconds.

Belated happy birthday @skye666


----------



## Skye666

gearchange said:


> Wow I seem to be a bit late on this one ,but then again I have always been one for sloppy seconds.
> 
> Belated happy birthday @skye666


lol but don u always feel fuller after seconds 

thank you


----------



## andyhuggins

Interesting new avi @‌Skye666 :thumbup1:


----------



## graham58

main topic of conversation on ukm at the moment seems to be skyes knickers,i want to know why they are down by her ankles.skye has the elastic gone.


----------



## Skye666

I know..it will pass u know it's like when a new person arrives like a swarm of bees the boys are on then it's all over...I like this picture but when I put it up my thoughts were different to u lot so now it makes me smile how ironic that is! I thought...older lady going to the loo with her booze and **** slightly tipsy and mistaking the table for the loo....nothing in this picture says sexual to me ...but YOU LOT!!!


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> I know..it will pass u know it's like when a new person arrives like a swarm of bees the boys are on then it's all over...I like this picture but when I put it up my thoughts were different to u lot so now it makes me smile how ironic that is! I thought...older lady going to the loo with her booze and **** slightly tipsy and mistaking the table for the loo....nothing in this picture says sexual to me ...but YOU LOT!!!


what else would a load of sex starved ,tren soaked men think,skye you are naive at times . :lol:


----------



## graham58

i think this thread has finally died,brought on by the new changes because its not easy to find now.adios amigos.


----------



## latblaster

Just found the thread again, after being awol & the forum uograde.

Every body ok? I'm getting alarmingly close to 3 score years...& Skye still won't marry me. How long must I wait?


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> i think this thread has finally died,brought on by the new changes because its not easy to find now.adios amigos.


don't leave il miss ur cheeky posts  ...I'm lying but dnt leave anyway


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Just found the thread again, after being awol & the forum uograde.
> 
> Every body ok? I'm getting alarmingly close to 3 score years...& Skye still won't marry me. How long must I wait?


hello u...where have u been ?

I'm good thanks ... The weather isn't though and iv had to train outside as no childcare for 2 weeks so last 3 days iv taken a drenching but il live...I'm hoping it's pissing down in France though ...that's were the child minder is :thumb: :lol: 

Oh I can't do marriage ...iv developed a 'commitment' disorder..but I'm partial to a bit of dating / waiting.


----------



## latblaster

Been taking care of my ma, so that meant coming back to blighty for a while.

Nope, can't do marriage again - that's for softies.


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Been taking care of my ma, so that meant coming back to blighty for a while.
> 
> Nope, can't do marriage again - that's for softies.


oh I didn't realize u were back for that... How long will u have to stay? Hope it's nothing too serious.


----------



## dt36

Back in Blighty myself as well. Just got to find a job now...

Been sorting out all the jobs I've neglected since working away this week, plus tinkering with my old car.

Had 2 good sessions this week up the local gym and also good to catch up with the lads there. Only problem is they're all bigger than me now.

Hope all of your training is on track, even if it is in the garden. Fair play to you for commitment.


----------



## latblaster

Mum's 88 now & has had too many health problems since dad died 20 mos ago.

She had severe incontinence problems, but the meds to "help" made her legs stop walking; can't remember what they were called.

Took an immense amount of time, persuasion & encouragement to get her mobile again. She told me that's she not ready to go yet. But I promised her, that when she was,I'd ensure the transition was painless & happy.


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> don't leave il miss ur cheeky posts  ...I'm lying but dnt leave anyway


i,m not going anywhere bad girl.


----------



## graham58

looks like we,re off again. :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Back in Blighty myself as well. Just got to find a job now...
> 
> Been sorting out all the jobs I've neglected since working away this week, plus tinkering with my old car.
> 
> Had 2 good sessions this week up the local gym and also good to catch up with the lads there. Only problem is they're all bigger than me now.
> 
> Hope all of your training is on track, even if it is in the garden. Fair play to you for commitment.


welome back then...oh nooooo does this mean more of Betty's grub gonna be giving u an extra pack?? :cool2:


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Mum's 88 now & has had too many health problems since dad died 20 mos ago.
> 
> She had severe incontinence problems, but the meds to "help" made her legs stop walking; can't remember what they were called.
> 
> Took an immense amount of time, persuasion & encouragement to get her mobile again. She told me that's she not ready to go yet. But I promised her, that when she was,I'd ensure the transition was painless & happy.


so are u sticking around for a while then until she's properly mobile?

If she says she's not ready to go yet that's promising! What u going to do for the transition..fill up with gin...good ole mothers ruin


----------



## dt36

Skye666 said:


> welome back then...oh nooooo does this mean more of Betty's grub gonna be giving u an extra pack?? :cool2:


Haha, yes probably. However, I'm doing the cooking at the moment due to me being in the house. Tonight was sweet potato oven fries, steak and steamed veg. :thumb:


----------



## Skye666

dt36 said:


> Haha, yes probably. However, I'm doing the cooking at the moment due to me being in the house. Tonight was sweet potato oven fries, steak and steamed veg. :thumb:


lol...smart move!


----------



## nibor

45 as of this month!


----------



## Greshie

> Mum's 88 now & has had too many health problems since dad died 20 mos ago.
> 
> She had severe incontinence problems, but the meds to "help" made her legs stop walking; can't remember what they were called.
> 
> Took an immense amount of time, persuasion & encouragement to get her mobile again. She told me that's she not ready to go yet. But I promised her, that when she was,I'd ensure the transition was painless & happy.


We've got a similar situation with my Mum, she is also 88 with several health issues, including heart problems, poor near vision, and difficulty walking. It puts quite a bit of pressure on my dad (who's 89) though my brother and sister-in-law do help... unfortunately I am 3 hours drive away which makes it a little awkward to pop round to help at the drop of a hat... however I shall be going down more often from now on as I don't think Mum has much time left with us....


----------



## vetran

well im,e ready to join in ,i really do feel over 45 now lol


----------



## raptordog

> well im,e ready to join in ,i really do feel over 45 now lol


Fcuk off back to the playground....its not your time yet......


----------



## Skye666

vetran said:


> well im,e ready to join in ,i really do feel over 45 now lol


ur trouble ur not allowed in


----------



## tioc

Skye666 said:


> ur trouble ur not allowed in


If it well behaved over 45 none of us will get in........


----------



## Skye666

tioc said:


> If it well behaved over 45 none of us will get in........


oh I think ur very wrong..I would Greshie would rapture dog would just about but that's it the rest are rogues.


----------



## vetran

ime gona seek advice then ile be back :lol:


----------



## dt36

vetran said:


> well im,e ready to join in ,i really do feel over 45 now lol


Hey, there he is, look.

Come on in Vet, the waters fine. Only a little bit of pee in it...


----------



## tioc

dt36 said:


> Hey, there he is, look.
> 
> Come on in Vet, the waters fine. Only a little bit of pee in it...


That'll be Skye, you can see the tena pants are round her ankles


----------



## Skye666

tioc said:


> That'll be Skye, you can see the tena pants are round her ankles


oh iv changed them since then


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> oh iv changed them since then


thats a nice dress Skye


----------



## latblaster

> oh I think ur very wrong..I would Greshie would rapture dog would just about but that's it the rest are rogues.


Oh Skye....why you say this? I sad too much....you don't like me?


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Oh Skye....why you say this? I sad too much....you don't like me?


ur trouble !!



Plate said:


> thats a nice dress Skye


booo u didn't mention my new tanned legs


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Talking about tanned legs, a coupla months ago, boohoo.com had billboards everywhere. Some leggy young thing with tanned legs in a little black dress.

So I impulse-bought one for my current spouse.

Boing!!! We had to chuck it after.

Not bad for a £20 mini-adventure.


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Skye666 said:


> booo u didn't mention my new tanned legs


Oh come one Skye - Do you really think any hetero (who you're not already with) would notice the tan or the pants first?


----------



## Skye666

AncientOldBloke said:


> Oh come one Skye - Do you really think any hetero (who you're not already with) would notice the tan or the pants first?


yes ...plate....he mentioned the skirt..their not all pervs like u!!


----------



## AncientOldBloke

But I'm proudly, unashamedly pervy


----------



## latblaster

> Well its all very quiet in here. Had a nice row with the wife earlier, as she's got a virus on her comp. How in Gods name is that my fault? Never mind.
> 
> Off to bed now.
> 
> Chok dee, pop gan mai.Good luck, see you again.


----------



## dt36

Of course it's your fault. Falang...


----------



## Skye666

@latblaster ( god dammit the @ thing isn't working!) I didn't say that I'd had a row with the wife ( it quoted me not u) ...lol but il forgive ur wife for whatever she did


----------



## latblaster

> @latblaster ( god dammit the @ thing isn't working!) I didn't say that I'd had a row with the wife ( it quoted me not u) ...lol but il forgive ur wife for whatever she did


Got no idea why the quoting got mixed up. And the @ tagging doesn't either.

It's all Lozza's bloody fault.


----------



## Greshie

glad it's not just me where the @ thing doesn't work!


----------



## Greshie

Lats you are married to a woman and have been for rather a while, surely you realise by now EVERYTHING is your fault ! :lol:


----------



## latblaster

She got it fixed yesterday, bloody thing was riddled with Viruses - comp not the wife.

Told her a year ago to have a Virus Scan - did she listen? Nope!

Anyway, there's a Typhoon due in a few days....ha ha!!


----------



## andyhuggins

vetran said:


> well im,e ready to join in ,i really do feel over 45 now lol


I will invite you in @‌veteran with no strings attached mate.


----------



## Mike 'The Fridge' Mason

Greshie said:


> We've got a similar situation with my Mum, she is also 88 with several health issues, including heart problems, poor near vision, and difficulty walking. It puts quite a bit of pressure on my dad (who's 89) though my brother and sister-in-law do help... unfortunately I am 3 hours drive away which makes it a little awkward to pop round to help at the drop of a hat... however I shall be going down more often from now on as I don't think Mum has much time left with us....


Family always first..good man Greshie


----------



## latblaster

How do we post videos now...?

Can't figure it out.....


----------



## Greshie

> How do we post videos now...?
> 
> Can't figure it out.....


The only button I can find is 'insert Other Media' underneath on the rhs, and then select insert image from URL ... don't know if that will do the trick?


----------



## dt36

So, what's going on with the old folks training?

I'm currently down to 1 day of complete body a week at the moment, due to travelling with work and staying in hotels. Tried to go to a gym this week while away, but it had no walk in and pay. Managed to get 2 jogging sessions in instead though. Will probably do this again next week.


----------



## latblaster

Heard this version just the other day. Bloody love it!!! :thumb






Thanks Greshie....


----------



## Greshie

> So, what's going on with the old folks training?
> 
> I'm currently down to 1 day of complete body a week at the moment, due to travelling with work and staying in hotels. Tried to go to a gym this week while away, but it had no walk in and pay. Managed to get 2 jogging sessions in instead though. Will probably do this again next week.


One day a week is better than no days! shame how work gets in the way of the important things in life :lol: 

I've changed to a three day a week split with a couple of 'core' sessions in between. Am about to start a new job which is an 18 mile commute each way, and not on the best of roads unfortunately... so will be focusing the heavier sessions around my days off when I have more time!


----------



## latblaster

> So, what's going on with the old folks training?
> 
> I'm currently down to 1 day of complete body a week at the moment, due to travelling with work and staying in hotels. Tried to go to a gym this week while away, but it had no walk in and pay. Managed to get 2 jogging sessions in instead though. Will probably do this again next week.


With my head bowed, I have to admit that I've not been to the gym in 3 months.

I've been doing alot of Stretching though, as I had lost a bit of flexibilty.

Gonna start back at the gym on Wednesday.


----------



## dt36

Take it easy on the first week back, or you'll be out again through not being able to move.

Yes, work can mess up your training sometimes. This is why I like having a reasonable set up in my garage, so I can work around getting home late etc. I actually like early morning sessions at about 6 am in my garage, but just been in hotels the last few weeks. Probably going to be like this until Christmas.

Will definitely the some running kit with me again this week and hopefully get a few short runs in. Probably do me good health/heart wise too...


----------



## Skye666

Good evening oldies...I never stop training hope this dosnt make u all feel bad !!!


----------



## latblaster

This is an incredible performance by her; & being only 14 at the time, makes me wonder how she has able to draw on the emotions....

Can't compare her with Etta James, but is considerably better than Beyonce.

What do you think......?


----------



## hometrainer

Hi Gang its been a while I train as often as I can depending on my shifts overtime etc etc I still mange to get there most days


----------



## 25434

I'm just back to training due to serious man flu! Yes man flu.....bleeuuurrrggghhh.......two weeks off, feels like 2 months though, lol....


----------



## Test-e

Oh how great it is to be 22. :whistling:

Bait cast, awaiting catch.


----------



## latblaster

> Oh how great it is to be 22. :whistling:
> 
> Bait cast, awaiting catch.


Tell us why...because it really is not. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Test-e

latblaster said:


> Tell us why...because it really is not.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


pretty self explanatory;

Harder you push away from your prime, harder everything becomes. There's a multi billion pound industry just trying to give the appearance of youth.

Youth is life with steroids, minus the side effects.


----------



## latblaster

@Test-e

Yes, as clear as mud.


----------



## banzi

Test-e said:


> pretty self explanatory;
> 
> Harder you push away from your prime, harder everything becomes. There's a multi billion pound industry just trying to give the appearance of youth.
> 
> Youth is life with steroids, minus the side effects.


Youth is wasted on the young.


----------



## dt36

Found a decent hardcore gym while I'm working away from home during the week for the next few months. Proper gym with decent kit and what seems like some serious trainers there too.

Can hit this at least 2 days a week now and then use my home garage set up on the weekend.

Had a decent garage session at home on Saturday, then took my old car out for its last drive of the year before I Sorn it next weekend.

Think it might have to be my mountain bike up on this road next weekend, instead of a car...


----------



## Test-e

banzi said:


> Youth is wasted on the young.


it is.


----------



## latblaster

After my long break, I went to the gym on sunday -very quiet & no young 'uns.

Did some Cardio - treadmill & rowing, plenty of stretching followed by a session on the TRX, which I love using.

Felt ok on Monday, little bit sore, so I'll go for a heavy (ish) session today.


----------



## dt36

latblaster said:


> After my long break, I went to the gym on sunday -very quiet & no young 'uns.
> 
> Did some Cardio - treadmill & rowing, plenty of stretching followed by a session on the TRX, which I love using.
> 
> Felt ok on Monday, little bit sore, so I'll go for a heavy (ish) session today.


You in the UK now or Thailand?


----------



## mal

dt36 said:


> View attachment 117707
> Found a decent hardcore gym while I'm working away from home during the week for the next few months. Proper gym with decent kit and what seems like some serious trainers there too.
> 
> Can hit this at least 2 days a week now and then use my home garage set up on the weekend.
> 
> Had a decent garage session at home on Saturday, then took my old car out for its last drive of the year before I Sorn it next weekend.
> 
> Think it might have to be my mountain bike up on this road next weekend, instead of a car...


reminds me of the Swansea valleys back in the 80's.......


----------



## latblaster

> You in the UK now or Thailand?


Blighty until Jan....am sodding freezing already. :lol:


----------



## dt36

mal said:


> reminds me of the Swansea valleys back in the 80's.......


Not that far away @mal. Only difference being, it would have been a lot darker than and the windows would have been steamed up a bit more :thumb: . Oh, and you could have had a hot dog and mushrooms off of Fatty Lewis' boys. Shame they went to Morocco...


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> View attachment 117707
> Found a decent hardcore gym while I'm working away from home during the week for the next few months. Proper gym with decent kit and what seems like some serious trainers there too.
> 
> Can hit this at least 2 days a week now and then use my home garage set up on the weekend.
> 
> Had a decent garage session at home on Saturday, then took my old car out for its last drive of the year before I Sorn it next weekend.
> 
> Think it might have to be my mountain bike up on this road next weekend, instead of a car...


 Now that's a site that brings back memories ......very nice mate :thumbup1:


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Now that's a site that brings back memories ......very nice mate :thumbup1:


 It's quite possible that my eldest came about in the back of a red one, at the same location around 22 years ago. :thumb: .

The wife and I have discussed this and it was either my red RS or a 2.8i Capri.

Either way, had a lot of fun in both cars. Can't seem to persuade her to park up there these days though. She reckons we'd get caught nowadays...


----------



## gearchange

Do you honestly think you would fit in the back of a Capri now without having to call the fire brigade to get you out lol


----------



## raptordog

dt36 said:


> It's quite possible that my eldest came about in the back of a red one, at the same location around 22 years ago. :thumb: .
> 
> The wife and I have discussed this and it was either my red RS or a 2.8i Capri.
> 
> Either way, had a lot of fun in both cars. Can't seem to persuade her to park up there these days though. She reckons we'd get caught nowadays...


 Just tell her you need to test the up rated shocks and springs.....purely for safety reasons of course......


----------



## dt36

gearchange said:


> Do you honestly think you would fit in the back of a Capri now without having to call the fire brigade to get you out lol


 Oops. I think your right. Didn't think of that.


----------



## latblaster

This thread needs to have some life injected into it.....


----------



## Frandeman

I miss Graham56


----------



## Skye666

Hello again!! Long time no see...where have all the oldies gone? And what happened to graham?


----------



## Skye666

Bignath4607 said:


> I know it's not even been a cold winter to see the old uns off lol


 Ur too young to be in ere u might get a ban

where are they all?


----------



## vetran

the 45 thread has appeared again any of you oldies still got any of these lol

View attachment P1030840.JPG


----------



## vetran

a few more memories for you oldies :thumbup1:

View attachment P1030842.JPG


----------



## barksie

im still here, 58 and goin strong,. like when i go round new gym i joined , the owner points at me and says to the lads . 58 he 58 and still goin strong, lol,

i say im 21 but had a hard life , im younger than i look lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

@vetran, @Skye666, @latblaster I am still here just more piched than I was before. If that is possible?


----------



## vetran

my old bakerlite pan boiled many a spud in this lol

View attachment P1030843.JPG


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> This thread needs to have some life injected into it.....


 Oooooooooohhhhh....I lurrrrrrv Carlos Santana.....Maria, mariaaaaaaaa...you remind me of a west side storeeeeeee.....do de doo do doo de do doooooo...mmmm.....feeling chilled already, I play this in my car when I'm driving a good distance....


----------



## 25434

*
Share this video
*






Share this video


----------



## vetran

my 1960s spud ricer ,i can do this all night lol

View attachment P1030844.JPG


----------



## 25434

Ooop? Cough.....soz?...humph...I'm poop at IT... Ah well.....


----------



## Skye666

barksie said:


> im still here, 58 and goin strong,. like when i go round new gym i joined , the owner points at me and says to the lads . 58 he 58 and still goin strong, lol,
> 
> i say im 21 but had a hard life , im younger than i look lol.


 But do u look 21


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> @vetran, @Skye666, @latblaster I am still here just more piched than I was before. If that is possible?


 Hello Andy...glad to see ur still here!


----------



## andyhuggins

vetran said:


> my 1960s spud ricer ,i can do this all night lol
> 
> View attachment 120466


 I didn't know they had spud ricers in the 60's mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Hello Andy...glad to see ur still here!


 Hello @Skye666 Still here. How could I ever desert you lady?


----------



## vetran

andyhuggins said:


> I didn't know they had spud ricers in the 60's mate.


 yep they did andy this is my 2015 version as you can see not much has changed its all shiny boring stuff these days 

View attachment P1030845.JPG


----------



## andyhuggins

vetran said:


> yep they did andy this is my 2015 version as you can see not much has changed its all shiny boring stuff these days
> 
> View attachment 120467


 Well I never knew that mate. They are still a pain in the ass to wash up though mate LOL


----------



## vetran

this is my enamel milk pan handed down to me from henry Viii 

View attachment P1030846.JPG


----------



## Skye666

vetran said:


> this is my enamel milk pan handed down to me from henry Viii
> 
> View attachment 120469


 AKA ur piss pot kept under the bed 

what u playing at with all this shite rusty cutlery in ya kitchen ?


----------



## andyhuggins

vetran said:


> this is my enamel milk pan handed down to me from henry Viii
> 
> View attachment 120469


 My nan has one of those that she makes us "milky" drinks in.


----------



## andyhuggins

My nan has one of those that she makes us milky drinks with.


----------



## andyhuggins

vetran said:


> this is my enamel milk pan handed down to me from henry Viii
> 
> View attachment 120469


 My nan has one of those.


----------



## vetran

Skye666 said:


> AKA ur piss pot kept under the bed
> 
> what u playing at with all this shite rusty cutlery in ya kitchen ?


 nip round and ile cook you a meal in them then after we will see how rusty you are


----------



## Skye666

vetran said:


> nip round and ile cook you a meal in them then after we will see how rusty you are


 I feel I'd be poisoned I can't risk it vet


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I'm to old to be in here, 53 next month, we will have to have a 50+ thread, we are all living to long these days


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

$hit my likes have all dried up


----------



## barksie

Skye666 said:


> But do u look 21


 nope, it just wishful thinking , lolol


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I'm to old to be in here, 53 next month, we will have to have a 50+ thread, we are all living to long these days


 Can we wait til August I'm 51


----------



## Greshie

blimey, there's life in this old thread yet!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Skye666 said:


> Can we wait til August I'm 51


 It can be arranged for August, we will need a new avi of you cutting your birthday cake though


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Greshie said:


> blimey, there's life in this old thread yet!


 I think we have all been on the sanatogen wine


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Can we wait til August I'm 51


 My birthday's in August. Maybe we can have a joint do.


----------



## latblaster

Dunno about everyone else, but now I'm in my 50's, life has never been better. 

My birthday's in May & I'm alarmingly close to a new decade!

Still feel about 30 though.....

Bet Skye feels young & tender. :bounce:


----------



## Skye666

Ken Hutchinson said:


> It can be arranged for August, we will need a new avi of you cutting your birthday cake though


 I can't eat cake ken...but I might do one with a glass of red ( and a *** hanging out my mouth)


----------



## Skye666

Mingster said:


> My birthday's in August. Maybe we can have a joint do.


 Omg can we???? I'm not having crap music though we have to agree on that!


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> blimey, there's life in this old thread yet!


 Awwww greshie iv missed u..how the devil are u?


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> Dunno about everyone else, but now I'm in my 50's, life has never been better.
> 
> My birthday's in May & I'm alarmingly close to a new decade!
> 
> Still feel about 30 though.....
> 
> Bet Skye feels young & tender. :bounce:


 Lol..if u don't behave I won't invite u to the 'joint' party 

On a serious...I was abit hmmm about getting older in my late 30s but I have to say I just got on with it and havnt really thought about it much since, I am now thinking of abit of Botox and iv promised myself before the years out new boobs :thumb:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Skye666 said:


> I can't eat cake ken...but I might do one with a glass of red ( and a *** hanging out my mouth)


 That would be wonderful


----------



## latblaster

I considered having a bit of Botox myself, but was quoted £200 for just doing my forehead!

Won't have Boob job though.... :lol:


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> I considered having a bit of Botox myself, but was quoted £200 for just doing my forehead!
> 
> Won't have Boob job though.... :lol:


 Yes I know it's damn expensive isn't it but iv noticed it's always 1 ml the difference is some use all that in one area or same price 2 areas....so I'm going to try and squeeze it into all of my face! I blame training in the gym for years for my wrinkles when it hurts and we squint, frown, screw face up..that's what's done it..boooo

i don't need a boob job I had one years ago but I thought sod it..go bigger and then that's it and at least il look good in the coffin with a nice pair of boobies when everyone comes to say bye.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Skye666 said:


> Yes I know it's damn expensive isn't it but iv noticed it's always 1 ml the difference is some use all that in one area or same price 2 areas....so I'm going to try and squeeze it into all of my face! I blame training in the gym for years for my wrinkles when it hurts and we squint, frown, screw face up..that's what's done it..boooo
> 
> i don't need a boob job I had one years ago but I thought sod it..go bigger and then that's it and at least il look good in the coffin with a nice pair of boobies when everyone comes to say bye.


 Dont go to big, or they wont be able to close the lid


----------



## Mingster

Skye666 said:


> Omg can we???? I'm not having crap music though we have to agree on that!


 Of course. I'm very particular about my music.


----------



## 25434

Mingster said:


> Of course. I'm very particular about my music.


 Give over, I know you love it when I do "disco night" in the journals.... :lol: :lol:

hetotallydoesnotluvdisconightbutheisverypolite.....hurrr hurrrr.....

aaaaaaaaaaaagggggaaaaaaaaadodo do push pineapple shake the tree...... :lol:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Greshie said:


> blimey, there's life in this old thread yet!


 It lives!


----------



## latblaster




----------



## Skye666

Morning grandads ......iv got a chest infection but I'm still going to the gym not coz I'm a hero..coz I'm selfish someone gave it to me sooooooo cough cough splutter have it back 

so as 'I'm not well' ( said in croaky voice generally put on by women when they want something) can someone make a strong tea please..unless u have a cappuccino machine that would be great !


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Morning grandads ......*iv got a chest infection *but I'm still going to the gym not coz I'm a hero..coz I'm selfish someone gave it to me sooooooo cough cough splutter have it back
> 
> so as 'I'm not well' ( said in croaky voice generally put on by women when they want something) can someone make a strong tea please..unless u have a cappuccino machine that would be great !


 pics?


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Morning grandads ......iv got a chest infection but I'm still going to the gym not coz I'm a hero..coz I'm selfish someone gave it to me sooooooo cough cough splutter have it back
> 
> so as 'I'm not well' ( said in croaky voice generally put on by women when they want something) can someone make a strong tea please..unless u have a cappuccino machine that would be great !


 Get some Friars Balsam from the chemist - it's about £1.50 for a small bottle, & make an inhalation.

It will help you breathe more easily.


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> pics?


 It would be a very green pic might not be able to see much...with ur poor eyesight


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Awwww greshie iv missed u..how the devil are u?


 Oh ticking along quite nicely thank you, quite a lot has happened in the last year and gym sessions have taken a bit of a knock as a consequence, but doing what I can when I can...

Hope you are ticketyboo too :thumb


----------



## dt36

Greshie said:


> Oh ticking along quite nicely thank you, quite a lot has happened in the last year and gym sessions have taken a bit of a knock as a consequence, but doing what I can when I can...
> 
> Hope you are ticketyboo too :thumb


 As long as you keep squeezing the odd session in, it's better than doing nothing. It's when you totally stop that's the problem.

I'm working away from home during the week, but try and get at least 2 sessions in if I can. If I miss 1 due to work commitments, then I can hopefully get it done in my garage gym during the weekend.

I think we'd all like to get more in, but at least we're plodding on... ish...


----------



## andyhuggins

BUMP just to keep this thread going!!!


----------



## banzi

andyhuggins said:


> BUMP just to keep this thread going!!!


 I read bump and thought you had fallen over.

Glad you're OK.


----------



## latblaster

This is for you Andrew.......


----------



## andyhuggins

banzi said:


> I read bump and thought you had fallen over.
> 
> Glad you're OK.


 I am fine thanks @banzi I only tend to fall over after I start the second bottle of sherry. May as well crack the second bottle open. CHEERS!!!


----------



## UK2USA

I'm 62 and lift 5 days a week. Back in the 70's I sent my 5 quid to Charles Atlas, but he never sent me the muscles, SOB! The usual age related issue - aches and pains - and i am getting over chemo and radiation therapy for throat cancer which took 50 pounds off of me. Was told it worked and got the all clear in December. Been back to lifting since then with 600mgs of test c a week. I will continue as long as the body holds up. I think we should have an over 50 thread?


----------



## Itsjayman02

UK2USA said:


> I'm 62 and lift 5 days a week. Back in the 70's I sent my 5 quid to Charles Atlas, but he never sent me the muscles, SOB! The usual age related issue - aches and pains - and i am getting over chemo and radiation therapy for throat cancer which took 50 pounds off of me. Was told it worked and got the all clear in December. Been back to lifting since then with 600mgs of test c a week. I will continue as long as the body holds up. I think we should have an over 50 thread?


 I could join in 368 days !!


----------



## dt36

Had a complete body session in the garage earlier . Hoody, gloves and woolly hat on, but soon warmed up.

Back in there tomorrow, but just taking the front wheels off the old car, ready for powder coating.

Once that's sorted, bit of down time ready for the rugby...


----------



## UK2USA

Itsjayman02 said:


> I could join in 368 days !!


 We'll be waiting for you


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening "oldies"


----------



## latblaster

Not much to report from this weekend.

Went to the gym this morning, TRX/Treadmill/Fitball Situps. Lovely.

Mum's getting more tired of late, she went to bed at 3pm & woke up at 5:30 this evening. Gave her some Chicken Soup.

How's your Mum @Mingster ?


----------



## Mingster

latblaster said:


> Not much to report from this weekend.
> 
> Went to the gym this morning, TRX/Treadmill/Fitball Situps. Lovely.
> 
> Mum's getting more tired of late, she went to bed at 3pm & woke up at 5:30 this evening. Gave her some Chicken Soup.
> 
> How's your Mum @Mingster ?


 She's doing ok. Back out of hospital, but still very weak. You don't recover in the same way at her age.


----------



## latblaster




----------



## sean m

Hi all new to the site, turn 50 next month, I've been training for fun / various sports for year's, bin into the gym for about 3 years , was working out 5 days a week but making little gains, im 5 foot 10 , 70kg , 18%fat. So to the point do most people around this age train 1 day on 1 off as have been doing this for 2 weeks and the weights lifted have started to increase, but have been told 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off is better .


----------



## Greshie

sean m said:


> Hi all new to the site, turn 50 next month, I've been training for fun / various sports for year's, bin into the gym for about 3 years , was working out 5 days a week but making little gains, im 5 foot 10 , 70kg , 18%fat. So to the point do most people around this age train 1 day on 1 off as have been doing this for 2 weeks and the weights lifted have started to increase, but have been told 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off is better .


 If 1 on 1 off is working for you don't mess with it until the increases stop happening ... generally and depending on the body parts you are exercising, a day's rest in between sessions will give your body time to recover ... 'specially at our age! :lol:


----------



## dt36

Last year I was constantly doing day on day off and really enjoyed it. Found it to be very consistent with little injury. Before that when doing 5 days on 2 days off, I would get injured easier.

Lately,I aim for M/W/F if work permits it. If I miss a day, I try and squeeze a Saturday in.


----------



## andyhuggins

Good advice gents.


----------



## Skye666

Evening all


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Evening all


 Evening @skye666


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @skye666


 How's u andy


----------



## andyhuggins

I am fantastic thanks for asking. How are you?


----------



## Bomber1966

I am 50 on Thursday... Can I join..? . All my own teeth.... (Mostly)


----------



## andyhuggins

Yes .


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

sean m said:


> Hi all new to the site, turn 50 next month, I've been training for fun / various sports for year's, bin into the gym for about 3 years , was working out 5 days a week but making little gains, im 5 foot 10 , 70kg , 18%fat. So to the point do most people around this age train 1 day on 1 off as have been doing this for 2 weeks and the weights lifted have started to increase, but have been told 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off is better .


 53 this month, i tend to do 1 on 2 or 3 off lol, i have to ice most places after a workout these days, but still go back for more, i had an operation on my left hand in June last year, and it still swells up after a workout, getting right on my t1ts it is.


----------



## Itsjayman02

I am not 50 till next year and at present over training but its my addiction and better than a few others ive had.

will try and drop a day down to 5 or even 4 if i dont get withdrawels

.......good morning folks btw


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

sean m said:


> Hi all new to the site, turn 50 next month, I've been training for fun / various sports for year's, bin into the gym for about 3 years , was working out 5 days a week but making little gains, im 5 foot 10 , 70kg , 18%fat. So to the point do most people around this age train 1 day on 1 off as have been doing this for 2 weeks and the weights lifted have started to increase, but have been told 2 on 1 off 2 on 2 off is better .


 I think you can make almost any split work if you programme it right. For example, at the moment I can only train on Wed, Thurs and Fri mornings. I have a coach who has me doing a programme that makes the most of that and takes into account when DOMS will be kicking in. It's working well and I'm making great progress with my deadlift. (I'm 52, BTW)


----------



## Fletch68

48 today and do it 3 times a week. Usually bang on 60 minutes sometimes longer sometimes shorter. Work out that is.


----------



## latblaster

Fletch68 said:


> 48 today and do it 3 times a week. Usually bang on 60 minutes sometimes longer sometimes shorter.


 Stud..... 

Oh... & Happy Birthday Fletch. :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins

Many Happy Returns @Fletch68


----------



## Fletch68

latblaster said:


> Stud.....
> 
> Oh... & Happy Birthday Fletch. :beer:


 Cheers. I still get DOMS (Dirty old man syndrome).


----------



## latblaster

What you get for your birthday?

Sex...drugs....or just some nice M&S socks?


----------



## goodison1972

43 here


----------



## andyhuggins

goodison1972 said:


> 43 here


 Come back in 2 years.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening my fellow "dinosaurs"


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> Evening my fellow "dinosaurs"


 A'ight blud?



You imbibing tonight?


----------



## andyhuggins

A'ight blud PMSL 

Of course am imbibing mate!!! Check out the CHEERS thread.


----------



## dt36

I'm imbibing now in about 15 mins.

Watched the rugby at home, with just me and one other ref. Going to pop up the club now for a catch up and a bottle or two. Got to keep it steady, as I told my Betty I'd go for a run round the lake with her tomorrow. Wonder if she'll mind if I go on my mountain bike beside her? :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> I'm imbibing now in about 15 mins.
> 
> Watched the rugby at home, with just me and one other ref. Going to pop up the club now for a catch up and a bottle or two. Got to keep it steady, as I told my Betty I'd go for a run round the lake with her tomorrow. Wonder if she'll mind if I go on my mountain bike beside her? :whistling:


 Enjoy mate.


----------



## raptordog

Evening all..... not been on here in quite a while but glad to see the head counts still looking strong :thumbup1:

Looks like most of us made it to 2016..... good on yer


----------



## dt36

raptordog said:


> Evening all..... not been on here in quite a while but glad to see the head counts still looking strong :thumbup1:
> 
> Looks like most of us made it to 2016..... good on yer


 Like Last of the Summer Wine, but slightly different medication


----------



## raptordog

I know exactly what you mean mate.....back to the old skool ways for me....just wasted

the last 18 month feeling the lowest I have ever felt in my life. Thought for once I would

play it by the book and go down the proper route..... docs/ endo.s and legit trt therapy.

Lost all faith in modern chemistry and heath services...back to the tried and tested that's

proven good over the last 30 odd years lol.....


----------



## andyhuggins

raptordog said:


> I know exactly what you mean mate.....back to the old skool ways for me....just wasted
> 
> the last 18 month feeling the lowest I have ever felt in my life. Thought for once I would
> 
> play it by the book and go down the proper route..... docs/ endo.s and legit trt therapy.
> 
> Lost all faith in modern chemistry and heath services...back to the tried and tested that's
> 
> proven good over the last 30 odd years lol.....


 And they are?


----------



## dt36

I'm back with 2iu of Omnitrope a day with 50mg of Testogel at the moment. Feeling OK with it.

I have some test and Deca put away for when my job/travelling settles a little. I'm averaging at least 2 training sessions a week at the moment, but try to get 3 in if possible.

Starting a new job on Monday, as been contracting since September. Hopefully, this will see me a bit more settled, even though away from home 4 evenings a week. Found what looks to be a really good gym on the same estate, so plan on getting in there straight from finishing work.


----------



## 25434

dt36 said:


> I'm back with 2iu of Omnitrope a day with 50mg of Testogel at the moment. Feeling OK with it.
> 
> I have some test and Deca put away for when my job/travelling settles a little. I'm averaging at least 2 training sessions a week at the moment, but try to get 3 in if possible.
> 
> Starting a new job on Monday, as been contracting since September. Hopefully, this will see me a bit more settled, even though away from home 4 evenings a week. Found what looks to be a really good gym on the same estate, so plan on getting in there straight from finishing work.


 Noooooooooo idea at all about the first bit but good luck with the job..


----------



## andyhuggins

@dt36 congrats on the new job


----------



## Greshie

dt36 said:


> I'm back with 2iu of Omnitrope a day with 50mg of Testogel at the moment. Feeling OK with it.
> 
> I have some test and Deca put away for when my job/travelling settles a little. I'm averaging at least 2 training sessions a week at the moment, but try to get 3 in if possible.
> 
> Starting a new job on Monday, as been contracting since September. Hopefully, this will see me a bit more settled, even though away from home 4 evenings a week. Found what looks to be a really good gym on the same estate, so plan on getting in there straight from finishing work.


 Congrats on the new job .... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all, hope you had a good weekend?


----------



## dt36

Not bad. We had a take away and a bottle of wine Friday night to watch the Welsh rugby game.

Bit of shopping in Cardiff on Saturday, then home to watch the England/Ireland game.

Today's been a bit of tinkering with the car, out for lunch then fitting new sockets with USB slots into the kitchen and bedroom.

Hopefully visit a new gym this week.

What's going on your way?


----------



## andyhuggins

Those sockets with usb slots are really good. Got my tickets for the European strongman event in Leeds that is being held in July  Went for a walk with the family after lunch today. Taking my youngest daughter for one of her Uni interviews tomorrow.


----------



## Tiny01

Can I join please 47 this coming May , fitter now than I've ever been


----------



## andyhuggins

Tiny01 said:


> Can I join please 47 this coming May , fitter now than I've ever been


 Welcome @tiny01


----------



## Floydy

Hi folks 

A newbie oldie is happy to see this thread is still going.

Looking forward to some nice chitter chatter after being 'away' for so long. Great to see some old faces on here, and some new ones too.


----------



## Floydy

Very quite on here. Is it just a once a week meet-up perhaps?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

we're all cracking on a bit now. it takes us a while to respond to things


----------



## Floydy

Dirk McQuickly said:


> we're all cracking on a bit now. it takes us a while to respond to things


 I notice you have a journal mate which I'll catch up soon.


----------



## andyhuggins

Floydy said:


> Very quite on here. Is it just a once a week meet-up perhaps


 Perhaps!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all


----------



## Floydy

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all


 Evening Andy


----------



## Floydy




----------



## andyhuggins

BUMP, just for old times sake.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all


----------



## RUDESTEW

its bed time for me iv been up since 10am


----------



## andyhuggins

RUDESTEW said:


> its bed time for me iv been up since 10am


 Goodnight.


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all


 Ooh, hello. I'm having a nice relaxing pooh :thumb


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Ooh, hello. I'm having a nice relaxing pooh :thumb


 I am glad it is a relaxing pooh mate


----------



## Yes

What is it like being old and decrepit?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

who let the tea boy in?


----------



## Rhino613

I'm 44 but still training, 6ft 1" currently 103kg with about 17% bf and progressing nicely.. Had to take a year out after major knee surgery and now starting to build up rapidly, just managed to deadlift 140kg for 10 reps which although not much is an achievement and is only gonna get better!!


----------



## barksie

Rhino613 said:


> I'm 44 but still training, 6ft 1" currently 103kg with about 17% bf and progressing nicely.. Had to take a year out after major knee surgery and now starting to build up rapidly, just managed to deadlift 140kg for 10 reps which although not much is an achievement and is only gonna get better!!


 hi

140 kg is ok m8, dont knock it, , i have never done that weight before as i usually only do single rack pulls at 180 kg , but thought i would try 140 deadlift, took some doing but i hoisted it up there , but as you say you only gonna get better, oh im 58 and weigh 75 kilo , but im a short ar$e


----------



## gearchange

my dead lifting days are over ,it was either that or a zimmer frame.


----------



## UK2USA

Nice to see some activity on this thread, good work guys. It would be nice to get more activity going, find out how the "seniors" are doing. I'm almost 63 by the way. Back into lifting seriously for a litt me under six months after a serious illness robbed my of 50 pounds, my strength and my size. Oh well, I'm still here. Under the bar is better than under the ground, right?


----------



## Greshie

Yes said:


> What is it like being old and decrepit?


 In a blink of an eye, the years will pass and suddenly you will be old and decrepit then you'll know

In the meantime make some tea, there's a good boy...


----------



## Greshie

UK2USA said:


> Nice to see some activity on this thread, good work guys. It would be nice to get more activity going, find out how the "seniors" are doing. I'm almost 63 by the way. Back into lifting seriously for a litt me under six months after a serious illness robbed my of 50 pounds, my strength and my size. Oh well, I'm still here. Under the bar is better than under the ground, right?


 Phew ! someone on here is older than me 

Hope everything goes well for you ! :thumb


----------



## UK2USA

Greshie said:


> Phew ! someone on here is older than me
> 
> Hope everything goes well for you ! :thumb


 Thanks. I have a one year goal to get back what the cancer took and post some pics.

I wonder what the oldest person's age is who is on here and still lifting?


----------



## Greshie

UK2USA said:


> Thanks. I have a one year goal to get back what the cancer took and post some pics.
> 
> I wonder what the oldest person's age is who is on here and still lifting?


 Not many over 60 I think .... lets show these youngsters up eh !


----------



## UK2USA

Greshie said:


> Not many over 60 I think .... lets show these youngsters up eh !


 Not a problem for most, but then there's some real big boys too :


----------



## dt36

Been weeding the patio today while the missus and kids got the BBQ going.

Done a few bottles of Magners Mixed Berry's and just finished off.

Training been going good the last couple of months while settling in to a new gym and new job, while working away from home during the week.

Was planning on doing legs tomorrow night, but think my hams might be aching from all the weeding today. Possibly swap it for my push session instead.


----------



## barksie

UK2USA said:


> Nice to see some activity on this thread, good work guys. It would be nice to get more activity going, find out how the "seniors" are doing. I'm almost 63 by the way. Back into lifting seriously for a litt me under six months after a serious illness robbed my of 50 pounds, my strength and my size. Oh well, I'm still here. Under the bar is better than under the ground, right?


 Good luck to you m8, hope your health returns quickly, it's not until your health suffers that you realise how important it is, my wife has had two kidney transplants and still suffers with infections etc, so it not all wine and roses even when you have had what some people consider a cure for renal failure ( transplant )

steve


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

dt36 said:


> Been weeding the patio today while the missus and kids got the BBQ going.
> 
> Done a few bottles of Magners Mixed Berry's and just finished off.
> 
> Training been going good the last couple of months while settling in to a new gym and new job, while working away from home during the week.
> 
> Was planning on doing legs tomorrow night, but think my hams might be aching from all the weeding today. Possibly swap it for my push session instead.


 Hope you got your barbie in mate, 'cos I think yesterday may have been our summer.


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Hope you got your barbie in mate, 'cos I think yesterday may have been our summer.


 Lovely here again this morning ... and set to be good all week


----------



## dt36

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Hope you got your barbie in mate, 'cos I think yesterday may have been our summer.


 Yes, went well, thanks.

Can highly recommend chicken fillets covered in a Nandos Lemon & Herb sauce, put in the oven in a roasting bag, then transferred onto the BBQ for the last 5 mins. :thumb :thumb :thumb


----------



## andyhuggins

Good to see some of the "old" guys still around


----------



## dt36

Legs were OK today, so leg session it was followed by 15 mins bike and 20 mins incline walk on treadmill.


----------



## UK2USA

barksie said:


> Good luck to you m8, hope your health returns quickly, it's not until your health suffers that you realise how important it is, my wife has had two kidney transplants and still suffers with infections etc, so it not all wine and roses even when you have had what some people consider a cure for renal failure ( transplant )
> 
> steve


 Nope, it's not easy my buddy, and not just for the sick person either, it affects the while family, even my 4 year old knew something was wrong with me going for treatments every day, losing a ton of weight, "eating" through a belly tube, not being able to play with her, and so on, I was quite worried about her. My missus went through it too, being my "caretaker." I hope things work out for your missus soon mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening "oldies" how are you all doing?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Evening "oldies" how are you all doing?


 To be honest the unseasonally hot weather we are having up here in Costa Del Dumfries doesn't suit me


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> To be honest the unseasonally hot weather we are having up here in Costa Del Dumfries doesn't suit me


 Yeah I see it has been as hot as hell up there mate.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I see it has been as hot as hell up there mate.


 Back to normal this morning Andy ... cloudy.....


----------



## andyhuggins

Still nice and sunny here buddy  Hope you have a great weekend?


----------



## King06

.Good afternoon board. I originally joined this board in 2014. I had questions about my first cycle. Here is part of original post and the cycle I was going to do,

Good morning/afternoon/evening board members.

I'm from the US and have been researching steroids for the past 2 1/2 years. I have read countless "this is my first cycle should I,," articles, talked to guys who are on cycle in person, asked questions from board moderators, and have even been lucky enough to receive personal replies from several steroid bloggers. During my research I came across this board and this is the FIRST board I've seen where guys don't get FLAMED TO DEATH for asking questions. Kudos to you guys for helping newbies/soon to be first time users like myself.

My stats 44yrs old, 6'4 350lbs (down from 416lbs), bf% 39%, low test levels 141 and per my doctor should be at a minimum 341, no blood pressure, liver in good condition, cholesterol slightly up. My diet is good about 80% of the time and consists of the usual bodybuilding foods, chicken breast, broccoli, brown rice, yams, lean beef, turkey etc. Workout has been upper body 2x weekly, and lower body 2x weekly. I have ordered these items for my first cycle:

1 x GP Methan 10 (dianabol)

3 x GP Test Enanth 250

1 x GP Deca 250

3 x GP Anastrozole (Arimidex)

2 x GP Nolva (Nolvadex)

14 x Brand Fertomid 25 mg (Clomid)

1 x Clomid 50mg /30 tabs

I plan on 500mg test 1-12

250mg deca 1-10

dianabol 20mg 1-6

arimidex .25 mg 1-12

clomid & nolva pct.

I ended up selling this cycle to a friend due to being involved in a major event that lasted for awhile. I'll give you a hint, Mike Brown. Due to having to work extended hours I would not have been able to devote the proper time to eating correctly and the gym.

My question is I plan on doing my first cycle now. It will consist of

Test E 300mg 1-12

Mast 300ng 1-12

DECA 300mg 1-12

Pct

Clomid

Nolvadex

I'm still 6'4 but now weigh 315. Goal is for increased strength, some size,and more weight loss. You guys thoughts? I've been researching for years and got cold feet when my gear arrived the first time. Now? No trepidation at all. I have been researching cycles now since 2009 and I'm now 46. The time is NOW.

Thank you all in advance for any input.


----------



## UK2USA

Happy Thursday old farts, how's everyone doing this week?

I have been wondering for some time about the oldest members on here; oldest members, not longest members  and I am thinking about adding a thread to find out who the the oldest active (still lifting) members are. What do you think?


----------



## Greshie

UK2USA said:


> Happy Thursday old farts, how's everyone doing this week?
> 
> I have been wondering for some time about the oldest members on here; oldest members, not longest members  and I am thinking about adding a thread to find out who the the oldest active (still lifting) members are. What do you think?


 Just been potting up my cosmos seedlings in the greenhouse... as us old farts do ....

Might be interesting to find out who are the oldest peeps on here still lifting ... there are several of us in our 50's that I do know ...


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

UK2USA said:


> Happy Thursday old farts, how's everyone doing this week?
> 
> I have been wondering for some time about the oldest members on here; oldest members, not longest members  and I am thinking about adding a thread to find out who the the oldest active (still lifting) members are. What do you think?


 Think you must be the oldest mate, I'm 53 and still plodding on.


----------



## UK2USA

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Think you must be the oldest mate, I'm 53 and still plodding on.


 I'm sure there are some older members, after all 60 is the new 40, right?


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

in that case, I'm mid 30's lol


----------



## UK2USA

Greshie said:


> Just been potting up my cosmos seedlings in the greenhouse... as us old farts do ....
> 
> Might be interesting to find out who are the oldest peeps on here still lifting ... there are several of us in our 50's that I do know ...


 Yep. And I wouldn't be surprised if a few in the 60's too. Like I said, 60 is the new 40


----------



## Greshie

daft as it might sound I'm not sure I'd want to be 38 going on 39 again....................


----------



## jdsw

Hi

I had this posted in another section but maybe this section is where it is suited.

I have set myself a goal to get to 10% BF on or before my 50th this July.

I seem to have stalled the last couple of weeks. Up until the middle of last year I have always been the chubby one who was told to gain size you just ate which obviously led to higher BF.

I read loads about macros, BMR and TDEE and this is where I am at now.

I received a couple of reply's from the other section about dropping cals and increasing cardio which I will take on board.

Im looking to see if the older chaps have any secrets to help me achieve my goal.

5' 9"

180lbs

Weight Train x 5 per week.

Currently just reduced cals to 1800 from 2000 with protein at 1.2 grams per LB body weight and the rest made up with carbs/fats.

Cheers

View attachment 126668


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Just been potting up my cosmos seedlings in the greenhouse... as us old farts do ....
> 
> Might be interesting to find out who are the oldest peeps on here still lifting ... there are several of us in our 50's that I do know ...


 ....I'm 51 in 3 months so still a youngie and I still swear but only after 2 wines and I get rowdie in here now and then after no wine ....there's just no hope for me now :tongue:


----------



## Skye666

jdsw said:


> Hi
> 
> I had this posted in another section but maybe this section is where it is suited.
> 
> I have set myself a goal to get to 10% BF on or before my 50th this July.
> 
> I seem to have stalled the last couple of weeks. Up until the middle of last year I have always been the chubby one who was told to gain size you just ate which obviously led to higher BF.
> 
> I read loads about macros, BMR and TDEE and this is where I am at now.
> 
> I received a couple of reply's from the other section about dropping cals and increasing cardio which I will take on board.
> 
> Im looking to see if the older chaps have any secrets to help me achieve my goal.
> 
> 5' 9"
> 
> 180lbs
> 
> Weight Train x 5 per week.
> 
> Currently just reduced cals to 1800 from 2000 with protein at 1.2 grams per LB body weight and the rest made up with carbs/fats.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 126668


 Bonzo AKA Banzi will have tips for u...but he's very busy only available on pm on Fridays don't mention macros though or u will kicked out


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> ....I'm 51 in 3 months so still a youngie and I still swear but only after 2 wines and I get rowdie in here now and then after no wine ....there's just no hope for me now :tongue:


 You are a mere youngster comparatively then  ... and yes your rowdiness has been noted ... but i wonder how many of the guys in here realise you are the 'older' woman, actually alongside another 'older' woman who will remain nameless but who's age might surprise a few folks...


----------



## jdsw

Thanks

Actually a few months ago Banzi through PM steered me in the right direction with nutrition that i needed and many thanks to him.


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> You are a mere youngster comparatively then  ... and yes your rowdiness has been noted ... but i wonder how many of the guys in here realise you are the 'older' woman, actually alongside another 'older' woman who will remain nameless but who's age might surprise a few folks...


 I doubt they realize which is rather amusing but also the fact most think I'm male is even better!!


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> I doubt they realize which is rather amusing but also the fact most think I'm male is even better!!


 Sometimes one can have such fun! :thumb


----------



## Skye666

jdsw said:


> Thanks
> 
> Actually a few months ago Banzi through PM steered me in the direction with nutrition i needed and many thanks to him.


 See I knew he would have had a hand in it...can't keep his fingers out the pies that one. Well in here there all decrepit broken backs shattered knees etc u might not enjoy this thread


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Sometimes one can have such fun! :thumb


 Bloody hell greshie....ur numbers are high! Not that I know what any of the numbers mean but u have lots lol +7,349,739


----------



## jdsw

Skye666 said:


> See I knew he would have had a hand in it...can't keep his fingers out the pies that one. Well in here there all decrepit broken backs shattered knees etc u might not enjoy this thread


 I think i could add a few to the list.


----------



## Skye666

jdsw said:


> I think i could add a few to the list.


 Go on then ..


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Outta likes guys, i must learn to control myself


----------



## jdsw

Skye666 said:


> Go on then ..


 *sciatica, torn muscles and IBS until i changed my way of eating*


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Bloody hell greshie....ur numbers are high! Not that I know what any of the numbers mean but u have lots lol +7,349,739


 They mean I've been around the UK-M block umpteen times .... and were much higher before the I'm Straight thread was deleted ....


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> See I knew he would have had a hand in it...can't keep his fingers out the pies that one. Well in here there all decrepit broken backs shattered knees etc u might not enjoy this thread


 less of the decrepit thank you ... just battle scarred


----------



## Skye666

jdsw said:


> *sciatica, torn muscles and IBS until i changed my way of eating*


 No they don't count


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> less of the decrepit thank you ... just battle scarred


 Oh yes battle scarred much better term


----------



## Floydy

51 now , look 41 (feeling good) (but act 21, lol).

Started a new journal earlier this week but then my car conked out so I can't get to the gym. What an anticlimax. Hopefully back tomorrow smashing it (the gym that is, not the car!)


----------



## Floydy

Greshie said:


> less of the decrepit thank you ... just battle scarred


 Much better than 'weathered'.


----------



## UK2USA

Greshie said:


> daft as it might sound I'm not sure I'd want to be 38 going on 39 again....................


 I enjoyed my thirties, living in Ft. Lauderdale in its hay day, English accent, gullible gurlies.....nice!


----------



## UK2USA

Greshie said:


> You are a mere youngster comparatively then  ... and yes your rowdiness has been noted ... but i wonder how many of the guys in here realise you are the 'older' woman, actually alongside another 'older' woman who will remain nameless but who's age might surprise a few folks...


 Intrigued


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Oh yes battle scarred much better term





Floydy said:


> Much better than 'weathered'.


 We are Viking warriors returning to our ancestral halls with the spoils of war and scars of conflict and dreaming of Valhalla

well actually my Piercer (who has now emigrated to Canada with his BF ... not that I am at all peeved he buggered off before I'd done with his services) thought I was early to mid 40's so obviously either he was blind or I am not showing many scars of battle !  (apart from increasing deafness and shortsightedness)


----------



## UK2USA

jdsw said:


> Hi
> 
> I had this posted in another section but maybe this section is where it is suited.
> 
> I have set myself a goal to get to 10% BF on or before my 50th this July.
> 
> I seem to have stalled the last couple of weeks. Up until the middle of last year I have always been the chubby one who was told to gain size you just ate which obviously led to higher BF.
> 
> I read loads about macros, BMR and TDEE and this is where I am at now.
> 
> I received a couple of reply's from the other section about dropping cals and increasing cardio which I will take on board.
> 
> Im looking to see if the older chaps have any secrets to help me achieve my goal.
> 
> 5' 9"
> 
> 180lbs
> 
> Weight Train x 5 per week.
> 
> Currently just reduced cals to 1800 from 2000 with protein at 1.2 grams per LB body weight and the rest made up with carbs/fats.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 126668


 You look awesome mate, a lot of the young er guys would be thrilled to look like you. Carb cycling done right helps too. There is a really good carb cycling post on here put up by pscarb.

I thought you had a ciggie in your hand in that pic, lol


----------



## Greshie

UK2USA said:


> I enjoyed my thirties, living in Ft. Lauderdale in its hay day, English accent, gullible gurlies.....nice!


 I think my 40's was where it was at, although I messed up hugely on a relationship and was taken very ill towards the end of the decade...


----------



## jdsw

UK2USA said:


> You look awesome mate, a lot of the young er guys would be thrilled to look like you. Carb cycling done right helps too. There is a really good carb cycling post on here put up by pscarb.
> 
> I thought you had a ciggie in your hand in that pic, lol


 Thanks

Haha no ciggie, will try and find the write up by pscarb


----------



## UK2USA

Greshie said:


> I think my 40's was where it was at, although I messed up hugely on a relationship and was taken very ill towards the end of the decade...


 Strange, it didn't sound too great to the casual reader


----------



## Greshie

jdsw said:


> Thanks
> 
> Haha no ciggie, will try and find the write up by pscarb


 Pscarb knows his sh1t

and yes you do look good, well up with the youngsters on here


----------



## Greshie

UK2USA said:


> Strange, it didn't sound too great to the casual reader


 Ah they were the lows, but friends, social life, career, were at their high points


----------



## andyhuggins

Yet another 53 years young guy dropping in


----------



## UK2USA

andyhuggins said:


> Yet another 53 years young guy dropping in


 It's good to be young, isn't it?


----------



## andyhuggins

UK2USA said:


> It's good to be young, isn't it?


 Yeah I love feeling young!!!!!!


----------



## UK2USA

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah I love feeling young!!!!!!


 To be young and have years of wisdom.....if only the youngsters knew!


----------



## dt36

jdsw said:


> Hi
> 
> I had this posted in another section but maybe this section is where it is suited.
> 
> I have set myself a goal to get to 10% BF on or before my 50th this July.
> 
> I seem to have stalled the last couple of weeks. Up until the middle of last year I have always been the chubby one who was told to gain size you just ate which obviously led to higher BF.
> 
> I read loads about macros, BMR and TDEE and this is where I am at now.
> 
> I received a couple of reply's from the other section about dropping cals and increasing cardio which I will take on board.
> 
> Im looking to see if the older chaps have any secrets to help me achieve my goal.
> 
> 5' 9"
> 
> 180lbs
> 
> Weight Train x 5 per week.
> 
> Currently just reduced cals to 1800 from 2000 with protein at 1.2 grams per LB body weight and the rest made up with carbs/fats.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 126668


 Whatever you doing now, going on your pic, stick with it.


----------



## jdsw

dt36 said:


> Whatever you doing now, going on your pic, stick with it.


 Thanks, i know the lower BF you get the harder it is to drop more, but i seem to have stalled some. Just dropped to 1800 cals the other day and hopefully see a difference in a weeks time.


----------



## dt36

I've dieted down hard in the past and hit a sticking point every time.

On one particular occasion I'd not lost any scale weight for 2 weeks. My training partner back then was a competitive BB at Universe level. He persuaded me to eat all out for 3 days on whatever I wanted. I did this very reluctantly.

By the Monday I was gutted having put on about 12 ibs, but went religiously back to my diet and cardio. By the following week I'd lost the weight, plus an additional 2 ibs. Also, my gradual weight loss was back to normal again.

Eventually got tested on a Bodystat 1500 at 6%. Nowhere near that these days.


----------



## jdsw

dt36 said:


> I've dieted down hard in the past and hit a sticking point every time.
> 
> On one particular occasion I'd not lost any scale weight for 2 weeks. My training partner back then was a competitive BB at Universe level. He persuaded me to eat all out for 3 days on whatever I wanted. I did this very reluctantly.
> 
> By the Monday I was gutted having put on about 12 ibs, but went religiously back to my diet and cardio. By the following week I'd lost the weight, plus an additional 2 ibs. Also, my gradual weight loss was back to normal again.
> 
> Eventually got tested on a Bodystat 1500 at 6%. Nowhere near that these days.


 Interesting i think its all in the mind reluctant to pig out as you feel you have come so far and overeating will set you back. must be a mind thing. If reducing cals to 1800 over the next week does not help i might give it a go.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Yet another 53 years young guy dropping in


 All these youngsters around here .................


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> All these youngsters around here .................


 Yeah I know buddy. How rude!!!!!!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Wow what a mad burst of energy the 45+ thread has had, it will need a good rest to recover now, probably wont move for a week lol


----------



## andyhuggins

Any of the old guys still around on this forum????


----------



## Greshie

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Wow what a mad burst of energy the 45+ thread has had, it will need a good rest to recover now, probably wont move for a week lol


 No surprises there after you have been slooshing around with the Blue Nun, Babycham and Cherry B ....


----------



## UK2USA

jdsw said:


> Interesting i think its all in the mind reluctant to pig out as you feel you have come so far and overeating will set you back. must be a mind thing. If reducing cals to 1800 over the next week does not help i might give it a go.


 That's why carb cycling is good, the body doesn't feel deprived and doesn't need to shut the weight loss down.


----------



## UK2USA

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Wow what a mad burst of energy the 45+ thread has had, it will need a good rest to recover now, probably wont move for a week lol


 I'll poke them all with a stick in another day or two, make them move a bit, consider it physical therapy


----------



## Floydy

Hi folks.

1 day older today. Listening to Robert Cray, Iron Maiden and AC/DC's 'Powerage' tonight. Still rockin'....


----------



## Floydy

I always end up killing threads!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Well i'm fcuked, to much 1664, i must knock it on the head


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Well i'm fcuked, to much 1664, i must knock it on the head


 It was a great year ...


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

andyhuggins said:


> Any of the old guys still around on this forum????


 All of us, mate!


----------



## latblaster

I'm back in blighty for a few weeks...sadly my lovely Mum has had a big stroke, & she cannot move her left side. She won't get better.

Haven't been to the gym for some days, but there's a local one in the leisure centre I can go to. It's a bit basic, but functional


----------



## irlkev

Morning all. Just turned 47 a few days ago. Just had one of my worst sleeps in months due to lower back pain. Having coffee and eggs now. Is this what old age is gonna be like?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

latblaster said:


> I'm back in blighty for a few weeks...sadly my lovely Mum has had a big stroke, & she cannot move her left side. She won't get better.
> 
> Haven't been to the gym for some days, but there's a local one in the leisure centre I can go to. It's a bit basic, but functional


 Sad news mate. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

irlkev said:


> Morning all. Just turned 47 a few days ago. Just had one of my worst sleeps in months due to lower back pain. Having coffee and eggs now. Is this what old age is gonna be like?


 No. It's not always that good.


----------



## Skye666

latblaster said:


> I'm back in blighty for a few weeks...sadly my lovely Mum has had a big stroke, & she cannot move her left side. She won't get better.
> 
> Haven't been to the gym for some days, but there's a local one in the leisure centre I can go to. It's a bit basic, but functional


 Welcome back!!!

Why won't she get better? Have they said that?


----------



## Skye666

irlkev said:


> Morning all. Just turned 47 a few days ago. Just had one of my worst sleeps in months due to lower back pain. Having coffee and eggs now. Is this what old age is gonna be like?


 It's all ok...unless ur pouring the coffee over the eggs then u know it's all over


----------



## Skye666

Morninggggggggg 45s ....get up!!! I'm bringing the breakfast trolly round put ur order in :bounce:

how is everyone? Apart from having had no gym this week due to childminder taking a holiday ( inconsiderate mare!) so trainng outside and trapping a nerve in my shoulder .....I'm good


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> I'm back in blighty for a few weeks...sadly my lovely Mum has had a big stroke, & she cannot move her left side. She won't get better.
> 
> Haven't been to the gym for some days, but there's a local one in the leisure centre I can go to. It's a bit basic, but functional


 Sorry to hear about your Mum Lats  will be difficult for you....


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Morninggggggggg 45s ....get up!!! I'm bringing the breakfast trolly round put ur order in :bounce:
> 
> how is everyone? Apart from having had no gym this week due to childminder taking a holiday ( inconsiderate mare!) so trainng outside and trapping a nerve in my shoulder .....I'm good


 Urghhhh can't stand folks who are bright and breezy first thing   and what's on the trolley? I've already had melon and porridge ... fancy an almond croissant and coffee with a dash of toyboy ... (no perhaps not the latter, don't think I have the energy)

Am psyching myself up to paint the skirtings in the bathroom ... It's miserable outside and will be another item struck off the 'todo' list


----------



## Floydy

irlkev said:


> Morning all. Just turned 47 a few days ago. Just had one of my worst sleeps in months due to lower back pain. Having coffee and eggs now. Is this what old age is gonna be like?


 47! A mere puppy, a kind of 'late summer' of your life mate. You'll soon be 50 and in your Autumn years, then when you reach 60+ it's the Winter years.

Going back to the gym today as my car is back - £705 lighter, pretty reasonable price actually for a new steering rack and clutch. Could have been worse, but still skint anyway!

Full upper body catch-up on the agenda, then to the pub to watch a couple of rugby league Magic Weekend matches hopefully.

Have a nice weekend folks.


----------



## Floydy

latblaster said:


> I'm back in blighty for a few weeks...sadly my lovely Mum has had a big stroke, & she cannot move her left side. She won't get better.
> 
> Haven't been to the gym for some days, but there's a local one in the leisure centre I can go to. It's a bit basic, but functional


 Sorry about your mum, pal.


----------



## Greshie

Floydy said:


> 47! A mere puppy, a kind of 'late summer' of your life mate. You'll soon be 50 and in your Autumn years, then when you reach *60+ it's the Winter years.*


 60 is the new 40 ................ sometimes .................


----------



## AncientOldBloke

Skye666 said:


> where have all the oldies gone?


 "Holding Out For An Oldie" by @Skye666

Where have all the Oldies gone

And where are all the Masters?

Where's the gym-wise Hercules

To fight the decreasing levels of test?

Isn't there something without sweat and anger sides?

Cos late at night I toss and I turn and I dream of what I need

[Chorus:]

I need an Oldie

I'm holding out for an Oldie 'til the end of the night

He's gotta be strong

And he's gotta be big

And he's gotta be cut for the show

I need an Oldie

I'm holding out for an Oldie 'til the morning light

He's gotta be Winnid'

And he's gotta be Varr'd

And he's gotta have the weight for his height

Somewhere after midnight

In my wildest fantasy

Somewhere just beyond my reach

There's someone popping DNP

Racing on the thunder and rising with the heat

It's gonna take an Oldie to sweep me off my feet

[Chorus]

Up where the mountains meet the heavens above (Rhyl?)

Out where the lightning splits the sea (Grims-beh?)

I would swear that there's an Oldie somewhere

Who doesn't care about loss of hair

Through the half reps and the pyramiding and all the Clen

And the T3 and the ECA

And throughout that cycle of tren

He's got the body of 25 yr old men

[Chorus]


----------



## latblaster

Skye666 said:


> Welcome back!!!
> 
> Why won't she get better? Have they said that?


 She's 88...& also doubly incontinent.

Sitting with her now watching Saturday kitchen. Lot of faffing about for some decent scran.


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> She's 88...& also doubly incontinent.
> 
> Sitting with her now watching Saturday kitchen. Lot of faffing about for some decent scran.


 Only advice I can give is spend as much time as you can with her and tell her you love her ....


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> Urghhhh can't stand folks who are bright and breezy first thing   and what's on the trolley? I've already had melon and porridge ... fancy an almond croissant and coffee with a dash of toyboy ... (no perhaps not the latter, don't think I have the energy)
> 
> Am psyching myself up to paint the skirtings in the bathroom ... It's miserable outside and will be another item struck off the 'todo' list


 Hahahaha greshie ....toy boys can be more trouble than worth.

u missed the trolley u snooze u loose!

See I would just put furniture in front of the skirting then no need to paint if they can't be seen


----------



## Skye666

AncientOldBloke said:


> "Holding Out For An Oldie" by @Skye666
> 
> Where have all the Oldies gone
> 
> And where are all the Masters?
> 
> Where's the gym-wise Hercules
> 
> To fight the decreasing levels of test?
> 
> Isn't there something without sweat and anger sides?
> 
> Cos late at night I toss and I turn and I dream of what I need
> 
> [Chorus:]
> 
> I need an Oldie
> 
> I'm holding out for an Oldie 'til the end of the night
> 
> He's gotta be strong
> 
> And he's gotta be big
> 
> And he's gotta be cut for the show
> 
> I need an Oldie
> 
> I'm holding out for an Oldie 'til the morning light
> 
> He's gotta be Winnid'
> 
> And he's gotta be Varr'd
> 
> And he's gotta have the weight for his height
> 
> Somewhere after midnight
> 
> In my wildest fantasy
> 
> Somewhere just beyond my reach
> 
> There's someone popping DNP
> 
> Racing on the thunder and rising with the heat
> 
> It's gonna take an Oldie to sweep me off my feet
> 
> [Chorus]
> 
> Up where the mountains meet the heavens above (Rhyl?)
> 
> Out where the lightning splits the sea (Grims-beh?)
> 
> I would swear that there's an Oldie somewhere
> 
> Who doesn't care about loss of hair
> 
> Through the half reps and the pyramiding and all the Clen
> 
> And the T3 and the ECA
> 
> And throughout that cycle of tren
> 
> He's got the body of 25 yr old men
> 
> [Chorus]


 Lol very good but...he dosnt have to big


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Hahahaha greshie ....toy boys can be more trouble than worth.
> 
> u missed the trolley u snooze u loose!
> 
> See I would just put furniture in front of the skirting then no need to paint if they can't be seen


 Bugger ... I knew having a lie in would cost!  :lol:

Definition of Toy Boy for me is 10 plus years younger, so anyone under 48 will qualify ............................... 

Gas central heating is being installed from Tuesday ... only taken me 5 years to get my act together and decide the obvious ... so have a list of jobs to get done before they turn up ... painting skirtings seemed less onerous than tidying the place up ....


----------



## UK2USA

Skye666 said:


> Morninggggggggg 45s ....get up!!! I'm bringing the breakfast trolly round put ur order in :bounce:
> 
> how is everyone? Apart from having had no gym this week due to childminder taking a holiday ( inconsiderate mare!) so trainng outside and trapping a nerve in my shoulder .....I'm good


 I guess I'll have to wait for the tea time trolley and have tea for brekkie because of the time difference. So, what's for tea Skye? And very nice of you too, by the way.


----------



## UK2USA

irlkev said:


> Morning all. Just turned 47 a few days ago. Just had one of my worst sleeps in months due to lower back pain. Having coffee and eggs now. Is this what old age is gonna be like?


 Nope. Those are the good days  Forecast is for an increase in aching joints, scattered back pain, tendon troubles, constipation, followed by increasing nighttime precipitation and, if you're on a good protein, blustering wind. Ahh, for the simple old days


----------



## UK2USA

Greshie said:


> Urghhhh can't stand folks who are bright and breezy first thing   and what's on the trolley? I've already had melon and porridge ... fancy an almond croissant and coffee with a dash of toyboy ... (no perhaps not the latter, don't think I have the energy)
> 
> Am psyching myself up to paint the skirtings in the bathroom ... It's miserable outside and will be another item struck off the 'todo' list


 See if the Toyboy has a younger sister mate?


----------



## Greshie

UK2USA said:


> I guess I'll have to wait for the tea time trolley and have tea for brekkie because of the time difference. So, what's for tea Skye? And very nice of you too, by the way.


 Darjeeling and toasted crumpets oozing butter ..............


----------



## Greshie

UK2USA said:


> See if the Toyboy has a younger sister mate?


 I can but ask ! :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> I'm back in blighty for a few weeks...sadly my lovely Mum has had a big stroke, & she cannot move her left side. She won't get better.
> 
> Haven't been to the gym for some days, but there's a local one in the leisure centre I can go to. It's a bit basic, but functional


 Sorry to hear about Mom, mate.


----------



## UK2USA

Greshie said:


> Darjeeling and toasted crumpets oozing butter ..............


 I'm in!


----------



## Skye666

UK2USA said:


> I guess I'll have to wait for the tea time trolley and have tea for brekkie because of the time difference. So, what's for tea Skye? And very nice of you too, by the way.


 On the weekends it's wine for tea that's it.


----------



## Skye666

UK2USA said:


> Sorry to hear about Mom, mate.


 It's mum ....


----------



## UK2USA

Skye666 said:


> It's mum ....


 I'm getting wine and grammar lessons  30+ years of living over here has changed a lot of my spelling, pronunciation and grammar, I'm afraid, so if I ask for a cookie instead of a biscuit off that trolley please excuse me


----------



## dt36

We were planning on doing Pen y Fan today, but the rain is bouncing off the ground. Ended up sorting the lights on my brothers van instead.

Betty and myself have just done Nandos, but I'm sat in the car now waiting for her to come out of M&S with a meal deal for tonight.

Must shake myself tomorrow and do some cardio or try and get a cheeky bit in soon as we get home. :whistling:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I just had a 90 minute krav maga class, after being laid up for a month with a back strain. I may never walk again. Nurse!


----------



## Greshie

I've painted skirtings , done some washing, made an attempt to tidy up and had the chap who's going to be installing the CH next week round with the carpenter to look at lifting the laminate flooring so they can then lift floorboards....

Now thinking about beef salad for tea...

I lead an exciting life............. :huh:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> I'm back in blighty for a few weeks...sadly my lovely Mum has had a big stroke, & she cannot move her left side. She won't get better.
> 
> Haven't been to the gym for some days, but there's a local one in the leisure centre I can go to. It's a bit basic, but functional


 So sorry to hear about your mum mate,


----------



## 25434

@latblaster. So sorry to hear about your mum. Wishing you both hugs. X


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> On the weekends it's wine for tea that's it.


 Any chance of a cheeky sherry @Skye666 ???


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Any chance of a cheeky sherry @Skye666 ???


 you've got sherry on the brain .... it must be all those knobs .................. :whistling: :lol: :thumbup1: :confused1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> you've got sherry on the brain .... it must be all those knobs .................. :whistling: :lol: :thumbup1: :confused1:


 How did you guess @Greshie I just love SHERRY. OH by the way its time to crack open the 2nd bottle. CHEERS!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

So "oldies" how was your Saturday?????


----------



## Skye666

Dirk McQuickly said:


> I just had a 90 minute krav maga class, after being laid up for a month with a back strain. I may never walk again. Nurse!


 Yes dirk how can I help...well not nurse but iv got a bit Vic's here will that do?


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Any chance of a cheeky sherry @Skye666 ???


 Do u really drink that? Surely it's a joke the stuff tastes vile.


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> So "oldies" how was your Saturday?????


 All good....urs?


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Do u really drink that? Surely it's a joke the stuff tastes vile.


 Hell yeah I drink it. It tastes great imo. How are you doing hun????


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> All good....urs?


 I am great thanks hun.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> So "oldies" how was your Saturday?????


 See several posts above ... dull.... and furthermore the beef I had for tea got stuck in my teeth... 

@Skye666 didn't come round this afternoon with Darjeeling and toasted crumpets, and I was up too late this morning for a toy boy from her breakfast trolley


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Hell yeah I drink it. It tastes great imo. How are you doing hun????


 Oh lol...

I'm ok thanks .. Im trying out this white wine...usually I go for,the cheap crap and my friend claims the cheap,crap.is what gives me headache because it's just full of crap ( dunno,what that means maybe the rubbish grapes that no one eats or uses maybe) so iv pushed the boat out with this fancy French stuff cost flipping 3 quid more ...yes a whole 3 quid...and u know what it tastes like the other one...I'm rubbish at this drinking malarkey


----------



## Skye666

Greshie said:


> See several posts above ... dull.... and furthermore the beef I had for tea got stuck in my teeth...
> 
> @Skye666 didn't come round this afternoon with Darjeeling and toasted crumpets, and I was up too late this morning for a toy boy from her breakfast trolley


 Hands greshie a tooth pick we can't have that!

Early bird catches the worm tomoz


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> See several posts above ... dull.... and furthermore the beef I had for tea got stuck in my teeth...
> 
> @Skye666 didn't come round this afternoon with Darjeeling and toasted crumpets, and I was up too late this morning for a toy boy from her breakfast trolley


 But did you enjoy the beef???

Shame on @Skye666 for not turning up. hey lets hope a toy boy turns up soon


----------



## Greshie

Skye666 said:


> Hands greshie a tooth pick we can't have that!
> 
> Early bird catches the worm tomoz


 Ah ha Nurse Skye to the rescue ... thank you ! :thumbup1:



Skye666 said:


> Oh lol...
> 
> I'm ok thanks .. Im trying out this white wine...usually I go for,the cheap crap and my friend claims the cheap,crap.is what gives me headache because it's just full of crap ( dunno,what that means maybe the rubbish grapes that no one eats or uses maybe) so iv pushed the boat out with this fancy French stuff cost flipping 3 quid more ...yes a whole 3 quid...and u know what it tastes like the other one...I'm rubbish at this drinking malarkey


 Personally I'd go for an Australian, South African or Chilian .... French wines are over rated I think unless you get a single estate


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Oh lol...
> 
> I'm ok thanks .. Im trying out this white wine...usually I go for,the cheap crap and my friend claims the cheap,crap.is what gives me headache because it's just full of crap ( dunno,what that means maybe the rubbish grapes that no one eats or uses maybe) so iv pushed the boat out with this fancy French stuff cost flipping 3 quid more ...yes a whole 3 quid...and u know what it tastes like the other one...I'm rubbish at this drinking malarkey


 Its the chemicals that give you the headaches. The cheaper the wine the more chemicals. Hey sherry is the way forward LOL.


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Ah ha Nurse Skye to the rescue ... thank you ! :thumbup1:
> 
> Personally I'd go for an Australian, South African or Chilian .... French wines are over rated I think unless you get a single estate


 Hey @Greshie nows his stuff. Go @Greshie


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @Greshie nows his stuff. Go @Greshie


 Hey up @andyhuggins has hit the second bottle .....


----------



## Skye666

andyhuggins said:


> Its the chemicals that give you the headaches. The cheaper the wine the more chemicals. Hey sherry is the way forward LOL.


 Lol oh I think I'd be terrible on sherry and not in a good way..it's too vinegar burns throat....I tried ginger wine jeeeez my throat was on fire


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Hey up @andyhuggins has hit the second bottle .....


 of course I have mate. ITS SHERRY SATURDAY!!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Skye666 said:


> Lol oh I think I'd be terrible on sherry and not in a good way..it's too vinegar burns throat....I tried ginger wine jeeeez my throat was on fire


 let me bring a bottle round and we will see. We can always invite @Greshie TOO??


----------



## Floydy

M&S do a lovely Chilean red. I can't remember the name and it's a bit pricey at £12 a bottle but it's delicious.

White wine gives me heartburn unless it's Chablis.


----------



## Floydy

andyhuggins said:


> let me bring a bottle round and we will see. We can always invite @Greshie TOO??


 Hi Andy, how's it going? 

I've lost count how many times we've crossed paths over the years.....


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> let me bring a bottle round and we will see. We can always invite @Greshie TOO??


 Not sherry thank you .... I only have a small glass before luncheon at my Dad's or at my Aunt's



Floydy said:


> M&S do a lovely Chilean red. I can't remember the name and it's a bit pricey at £12 a bottle but it's delicious.
> 
> White wine gives me heartburn unless it's Chablis.


 Funny enough I prefer white to red these days ... a couple of glasses of red and I am on the floor ..

But I can't drink much alcohol now period, I seem to have developed an intolerance to it, a few glasses and I can get quite ill....

I do like a large gin and tonic though ... with lime and ice ... but again it has to be weak....


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Not sherry thank you .... I have a small glass before luncheon at my Dad's or at my Aunt's
> 
> Funny enough I prefer white to red these days ... a couple of glasses of red and I am on the floor ..
> 
> But I can't drink much alcohol now, I seem to have developed an intolerance to it, a few glasses and I can get quite ill....


 How about @Greshie @Skye666 and me and a few bottles of good white wine then????


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> How about @Greshie @Skye666 and me and a few bottles of good white wine then????


 Yep sounds a deal , :thumb I can watch you two get rat-arsed whilst I stay sober(ish) ^_^


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Yep sounds a deal , :thumb I can watch you two get rat-arsed whilst I stay sober(ish) ^_^


 Come on @Greshie I would expect you to join in too


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Skye666 said:


> Yes dirk how can I help...well not nurse but iv got a bit Vic's here will that do?


 That would be lovely thank you. Though it may make me think I'm back at a rave in 1989. And then I'd put my back out again. Probably best not chance it.


----------



## Floydy

Dirk McQuickly said:


> That would be lovely thank you. Though it may make me think I'm back at a rave in 1989. And then I'd put my back out again. Probably best not chance it.


 Quite a cruelly ironic avatar at the moment, Dirk....

Hope it eases soon bud


----------



## bjaminny

I'm 42 so I'd like to add myself to this motley crew.

A question on calories and training as you get older: Regardless of whether you're a natural lifter or on AAS, have you noticed that you don't need as many calories eg the 5-7 meals like the days of old (er, of young)?

I've cut my protein in half after many years of 35-40 grams per sitting, 5-7 times a day. I've done so much research and realised that it's not actually necessary to consume as much as you get older.

I'm averaging 400-500 calories a day less by simply cutting protein in half. Plus, saving money and whey protein/chicken lasts longer. Yeah, I'm tight so it works out beautifully.


----------



## Greshie

Afternoon oldies

How is everyone this fine afternoon? (It's very warm and thundery here...)

Assume Andyhuggins and Skye666 are still sleeping off their white wine and sherry chaser hangovers...

I have had a semi productive day and am now sitting in my summerhouse with the radio on and about to do a telegraph crossword I found when tidying up earlier


----------



## UK2USA

Greshie said:


> Afternoon oldies
> 
> How is everyone this fine afternoon? (It's very warm and thundery here...)
> 
> Assume Andyhuggins and Skye666 are still sleeping off their white wine and sherry chaser hangovers...
> 
> I have had a semi productive day and am now sitting in my summerhouse with the radio on and about to do a telegraph crossword I found when tidying up earlier
> 
> View attachment 126958


 All looks very English, just need a nice Royal Dalton tea set on that table and some scones


----------



## UK2USA

bjaminny said:


> I'm 42 so I'd like to add myself to this motley crew.
> 
> A question on calories and training as you get older: Regardless of whether you're a natural lifter or on AAS, have you noticed that you don't need as many calories eg the 5-7 meals like the days of old (er, of young)?
> 
> I've cut my protein in half after many years of 35-40 grams per sitting, 5-7 times a day. I've done so much research and realised that it's not actually necessary to consume as much as you get older.
> 
> I'm averaging 400-500 calories a day less by simply cutting protein in half. Plus, saving money and whey protein/chicken lasts longer. Yeah, I'm tight so it works out beautifully.


 I am currently trying to gain a little weight and have upped calories, including protein, which is at 300g a day......not tight though


----------



## The-Real-Deal

I drank 18 pints of guinness on an all day sesh once. I dropped 200 quid on the bandit Then walked home with pockets and two pint pots full of pound coins. When I got to my front door it was comical trying to get in to the house.....I put the two pint pots full of money on my doorstep and fished about in my pocket for my key so i could open the door, pound coins spilling everywhere! I managed to open the door and proceeded straight up stairs closing the door behind me, leaving all that money on the doorstep. LOL


----------



## hometrainer

Hi guys its been a while hope your all okay


----------



## latblaster

Hi HT, everything good with you?


----------



## Chilli Mac

I'm 53 , always been into the weights since I was a teen. Played a lot of rugby when I was in my twenties so gym work went with the territory. I've been back in the gym now for 9 months after a 12 yr lay off due to health issues. Funnily enough it was having a knee replacement last summer and the rehab that followed that gave me my appetite back. I'm stronger and got more bulk now than I've ever had my only bug bear, I can't really do any cardio due to the knee. Still, enjoying being back, training as heavy as I can 3 times a week.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

How many teeth has everyone got, I am 53 and have 25 teeth which ain't to bad considering i grew up in Salford Greater Manchester, and went to a bastard of a dentist, who drilled and filled all the kids in the area, also had my head kicked about a bit as you do growing up, so all in all not to bad.


----------



## Greshie

Ken Hutchinson said:


> How many teeth has everyone got, I am 53 and have 25 teeth which ain't to bad considering i grew up in Salford Greater Manchester, and went to a bastard of a dentist, who drilled and filled all the kids in the area, also had my head kicked about a bit as you do growing up, so all in all not to bad.


 Still a full set ... 32 ? but plenty of crowns and fillings ....


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Greshie said:


> Still a full set ... 32 ? but plenty of crowns and fillings ....


 Excellent Greshie well done, put me to shame lol


----------



## Greshie

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Excellent Greshie well done, put me to shame lol


 More by luck than judgement Ken!


----------



## UK2USA

Ken Hutchinson said:


> How many teeth has everyone got, I am 53 and have 25 teeth which ain't to bad considering i grew up in Salford Greater Manchester, and went to a bastard of a dentist, who drilled and filled all the kids in the area, also had my head kicked about a bit as you do growing up, so all in all not to bad.


 I actually had to have healthy teeth removed before starting radiation to my throat because they felt the radiation would damage them and if they need to be removed after treatment the holes wouldn't repair due to the damage caused by the treatment. Apparently that's common, but it sucked!

I have horrible memories of the dentist I had as a kid in England. I can still remember the smell of the face mask made of real rubber. Scary till today.


----------



## UK2USA

Greshie said:


> Still a full set ... 32 ? but plenty of crowns and fillings ....


 My old Dad beats us all, he's got TWO full sets, one in a jar and one in a draw.....and neither fit the poor old bugger!


----------



## Greshie

UK2USA said:


> I actually had to have healthy teeth removed before starting radiation to my throat because they felt the radiation would damage them and if they need to be removed after treatment the holes wouldn't repair due to the damage caused by the treatment. Apparently that's common, but it sucked!
> 
> I have horrible memories of the dentist I had as a kid in England. I can still remember the smell of the face mask made of real rubber. Scary till today.


 oh good grief .... I would not like that to happen ...


----------



## Chilli Mac

I'm one better than you Ken In my experience all dentists back then were butchers and actually going to see them was a frightening experience. I lost a couple when I got my jaw, eye socket and cheekbone smashed during a game. I could handle the physical pain but the earache I got off my soon to be wife was torture.... We were getting married 4 weeks later !!!


----------



## Floydy

I neglected my teeth as a kid and have about four missing. Have a crown in the top front middle from sinking it into some lad's forehead at primary school, lol.

Plenty of fillings from my younger days but, touch wood, I've not needed any treatment for at least five years.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening All. Hope you are enjoying the sun on this fine bank holiday weekend


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

andyhuggins said:


> Evening All. Hope you are enjoying the sun on this fine bank holiday weekend


 Been busy building a chest of drawers for my sons room, 1 hour it said on the instructions, 1 hour my @rse, i wont tell you how long it actually took lol


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Evening All. Hope you are enjoying the sun on this fine bank holiday weekend


 Evening Mr Huggins ... hope you are well .....

No training for me this weekend

Lovely afternoon in the summerhouse doing the Telegraph crossword  ... I don't like sitting in full sun!

spent the morning starting to patch decor damage caused by the installation of the new central heating system - thankfully I've kept hold of wallpaper and paints. Delivered a character reference to a bloke who used to volunteer at the shop I used to manage who has got himself into some bother......

This evening ironing

Tomorrow going out to lunch on the coast


----------



## andyhuggins

WOW sounds like you guys have been really busy today. Hope you have a relaxing evening to wind down.


----------



## UK2USA

andyhuggins said:


> WOW sounds like you guys have been really busy today. Hope you have a relaxing evening to wind down.


 Still afternoon here, arms day today, wifey and the kids are over visiting the outlaws, so I might just get lazy and put the feet up in front of the TV after blasting the old arms.


----------



## dt36

Went to gym for shoulders with my boy this morning. He's really pushing me now strength wise. Ain't kids for long.

Spent some of this afternoon painting and rebuilding my Escort diff. Blew the old one, so going for a race Quaife ATB now. Will fit it tomorrow.

Then we popped out to the shops with my daughter for some holibob bits.

This evening is wine and chill time for me and Betty


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Went to gym for shoulders with my boy this morning. He's really pushing me now strength wise. Ain't kids for long.
> 
> Spent some of this afternoon painting and rebuilding my Escort diff. Blew the old one, so going for a race Quaife ATB now. Will fit it tomorrow.
> 
> Then we popped out to the shops with my daughter for some holibob bits.
> 
> This evening is wine and chill time for me and Betty
> 
> View attachment 127515


 Mk 1, 2 etc @dt36


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> Mk 1, 2 etc @dt36


 Mk2.

Old diff put up a good fight a few weeks back, but sh1t itself holding a tight right hand power slide. :whistling:

This new one has really good reviews from guys doing both track and tarmac rallying.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Mk2.
> 
> Old diff put up a good fight a few weeks back, but sh1t itself holding a tight right hand power slide. :whistling:
> 
> This new one has really good reviews from guys doing both track and tarmac rallying.


 mate of mine had a wicked orange rs2000 mk 2. GOOD TIMES


----------



## latblaster

Went for a lovely long walk on the beach this morning.....

Weather like this, where everything is green & the sun's shining down, really makes me appreciate that the UK can be great.

Mum's picked up a bit; I can still see flashes of her shining through at times, although the outcome will be the same.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Went for a lovely long walk on the beach this morning.....
> 
> Weather like this, where everything is green & the sun's shining down, really makes me appreciate that the UK can be great.
> 
> Mum's picked up a bit; I can still see flashes of her shining through at times, although the outcome will be the same.


 This may sound heartless but enjoy the time you have with her mate. That time will be "special".


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> This may sound heartless but enjoy the time you have with her mate. That time will be "special".


 Nope, I competely understand, & thank you.


----------



## dt36

latblaster said:


> Mum's picked up a bit; I can still see flashes of her shining through at times, although the outcome will be the same.
> 
> Cherish every moment, buddy and bank the memories.


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> mate of mine had a wicked orange rs2000 mk 2. GOOD TIMES


 I think my daughter might have been conceived in a red RS2000 :thumb

Still got various jobs to do on mine,it's like triggers brush.

Just had the wheels and engine bits powdercoated recently and made a nice little improvement.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> I think my daughter might have been conceived in a red RS2000 :thumb
> 
> Still got various jobs to do on mine,it's like triggers brush.
> 
> Just had the wheels and engine bits powdercoated recently and made a nice little improvement.


 Its just one of those projects that will never be finished. And it should never be finished in my eyes.


----------



## Floydy

Morning all, hope you're all enjoying the bank holiday weekend 

A great day for my home town yesterday. Hull City won their play-off and will be in the Premiership next year. Also, the Hull FC rugby league team won and are top of the Superleague. Unusually I did relish the chance to partake in quaffing copious amounts of the golden ale :beer: feel decidedly dodgy this morning tbh, but I still aim to get to the gym later ...much later.

Have a good day


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all, I hope you are making the most of this lovely sunshine?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Evening all, I hope you are making the most of this lovely sunshine?


 Evening MR H ... that's a quick recovery from last night's over indulgence, usually we don't hear from you until the following Saturday :lol: :whistling:

Was out for lunch today on the coast, and I may have had more than one helping of lemon meringue pie :whistling: :tongue: .... ...

Absolutely beautiful weather up here, which has brought the tourists out and is good to see, I just wish they wouldn't pootle along the country roads at 30 miles and hour :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening @Greshie I like to keep you on your toes  

Got to love lemon meringue pie mate


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Evening @Greshie I like to keep you on your toes
> 
> Got to love lemon meringue pie mate


 Too right .... don't have it very often so make the most of it when I do

bitlikesextoo......................... :whistling: :huh:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Too right .... don't have it very often so make the most of it when I do
> 
> bitlikesextoo......................... :whistling: :huh:


 That just made me LOL mate. It really did?


----------



## dt36

Dinner out with my parents for us.

Watched the rugby (be quiet) and just finished a few hours in the man cave making a noise with my spanners.

Betty's up the club with her Mam and my daughter, so it's a shower for me now and off to join them for a cold cider :thumb


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> Dinner out with my parents for us.
> 
> Watched the rugby (be quiet) and just finished a few hours in the man cave making a noise with my spanners.
> 
> Betty's up the club with her Mam and my daughter, so it's a shower for me now and off to join them for a cold cider :thumb


 enjoy the cold one mate :beer:


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> Too right .... don't have it very often so make the most of it when I do
> 
> bitlikesextoo......................... :whistling: :huh:


 Sex....?

What is this word you talk about? 

.....ah yes, think I remember.... :lol:


----------



## Floydy

The only thing that's ruined my weekend was the "new" Top Gear. Unbelievably awful. :angry:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

Floydy said:


> The only thing that's ruined my weekend was the "new" Top Gear. Unbelievably awful. :angry:


 Bit rubbish, wasn't it? I only gave it 15 minutes, before my wife insisted we turn over to antiques roadshow. Didn't have the heart to argue.


----------



## Floydy

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Bit rubbish, wasn't it? I only gave it 15 minutes, before my wife insisted we turn over to antiques roadshow. Didn't have the heart to argue.


 15 minutes is long enough mate, your wife is a very sensible lady


----------



## Greshie

Dirk McQuickly said:


> Bit rubbish, wasn't it? I only gave it 15 minutes, before my wife insisted we turn over to antiques roadshow. Didn't have the heart to argue.


 Must have been bad ... The Antiques Roadshow was a repeat ... I didn't watch any TV last night at all ...


----------



## UK2USA

Afternoon all, quick question, have any of you used Dianabol and had any joint/muscle pain?

Obviously from the question, I am currently running 400mgs Test C weekly and 40mgs of D'bol per day. I have some muscle aches/joint pain, especially in the shoulders and traps area. I have been working out more often (to give the D'bol something to do) and have felt stronger and been moving more weight, so not sure if it's the D'bol or the increase frequency and volume?

Just wondered if anyone else has any experience like this? I am going back to an every other day workout routine from the every day one I have been doing to see if that helps, thinking it may be a bit of over training?


----------



## The-Real-Deal

34


----------



## dt36

UK2USA said:


> Afternoon all, quick question, have any of you used Dianabol and had any joint/muscle pain?
> 
> Obviously from the question, I am currently running 400mgs Test C weekly and 40mgs of D'bol per day. I have some muscle aches/joint pain, especially in the shoulders and traps area. I have been working out more often (to give the D'bol something to do) and have felt stronger and been moving more weight, so not sure if it's the D'bol or the increase frequency and volume?
> 
> Just wondered if anyone else has any experience like this? I am going back to an every other day workout routine from the every day one I have been doing to see if that helps, thinking it may be a bit of over training?


 Can't say I've had any joint pain with dbol in the past. Maybe it's that your lifts are getting heavier and this is a knock on from that.


----------



## UK2USA

dt36 said:


> Can't say I've had any joint pain with dbol in the past. Maybe it's that your lifts are getting heavier and this is a knock on from that.


 Thanks. I'm inclined to agree, I am lifting more weight and more often since being on them, so it's probably my poor old body trying to remind me I'm old


----------



## Tassotti

Only two more years before I'm allowed in here


----------



## UK2USA

Tassotti said:


> Only two more years before I'm allowed in here


 Don't rush it mate, it will get here.


----------



## Greshie

Tassotti said:


> Only two more years before I'm allowed in here





UK2USA said:


> Don't rush it mate, it will get here.


 And the time will fly by


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening "oldies" the weekend starts her!!!


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Evening "oldies" the weekend starts her!!!


 or even here...

You on the sherry already?

Getting ready for my holiday down south ... packed (ish) , sorting out the cats , and plants etc

It's very hot and stuffy up here ... don't like it!


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> or even here...
> 
> You on the sherry already?
> 
> Getting ready for my holiday down south ... packed (ish) , sorting out the cats , and plants etc
> 
> It's very hot and stuffy up here ... don't like it!


 No I am on the port and lemon as suggested by your good self mate :beer:

Whereabouts down south are you going?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> No I am on the port and lemon as suggested by your good self mate :beer:
> 
> Whereabouts down south are you going?


 Drive down to Stockport tomorrow and stay overnight with Dad (seems funny just saying Dad now) then on Sunday continue down to Surrey where i shall be staying with my best mate and his partner for a week.....

I could do with a Pimms myself ... it's deffo Pimms weather up here ....


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Drive down to Stockport tomorrow and stay overnight with Dad (seems funny just saying Dad now) then on Sunday continue down to Surrey where i shall be staying with my best mate and his partner for a week.....
> 
> I could do with a Pimms myself ... it's deffo Pimms weather up here ....


 Go on mate crack open the PIMMS 

Surrey very nice part of the country. Hell of a drive though mate.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Go on mate crack open the PIMMS
> 
> Surrey very nice part of the country. Hell of a drive though mate.


 No ... still have stuff to do before I set off tomorrow ... and I'm feeling a bit down tonight so alcohol wont help...

That's one of the reasons I split the journey ... 3 hours to Stockport door to door, then it's 4 hours or so to Surrey depending on Traffic


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> No ... still have stuff to do before I set off tomorrow ... and I'm feeling a bit down tonight so alcohol wont help...
> 
> That's one of the reasons I split the journey ... 3 hours to Stockport door to door, then it's 4 hours or so to Surrey depending on Traffic


 Why are you feeling down mate? Tell me to F$£k off if its too personal.

Sounds like a good spilt trip to me. Hope you have good weather for your trip to surrey.


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Why are you feeling down mate? Tell me to F$£k off if its too personal.
> 
> Sounds like a good spilt trip to me. Hope you have good weather for your trip to surrey.


 Ah a ghost from the past sometimes pops into my mind, I suppose I'm trying to understand why things never turned out the way perhaps they should have done, if I can understand that then I might be able to behave differently from now on.... but it makes me sad because I've lost someone who was very special to me; I guess it's a form of grieving really.


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Ah a ghost from the past sometimes pops into my mind, I suppose I'm trying to understand why things never turned out the way perhaps they should have done, if I can understand that then I might be able to behave differently from now on.... but it makes me sad because I've lost someone who was very special to me; I guess it's a form of grieving really.


 I hope you work the "ghost" out over time mate. People react in many different ways and forms just do what feels right for you.


----------



## andyhuggins

So where are the old "ba345rds" tonight?


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> So where are the old "ba345rds" tonight?


 In bed, drinking Teachers Whiskey, & dreaming of Ian. 

@Greshie


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> In bed, drinking Teachers Whiskey, & dreaming of Ian.
> 
> @Greshie


 Awww


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Awww


 AHHHH how sweet


----------



## andyhuggins

andyhuggins said:


> AHHHH how sweet


 But not true LOL


----------



## Floydy

No Teachers for me, The only bended whiskey I will touch is Famous Grouse. And never in bed :huh:

Oh, good evening oldies


----------



## big vin

Im 49 still training and one of strongest guys in my gym


----------



## latblaster

andyhuggins said:


> But not true LOL


 Andrew, please don't be jealous. :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Andrew, please don't be jealous. :lol:


 jealous me never. Just worried that I wont be able to cope with you all XXX


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> But not true LOL


 Trust you to spoil it... get back to your port and lemon


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Trust you to spoil it... get back to your port and lemon


 funny you should say that mate. its time to crack open the second bottle of port. Plenty of lemonade left HAHAHA


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Trust you to spoil it... get back to your port and lemon


 Hey @Greshie I will see you at the arches in Brighton for a sherry XXX


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> Hey @Greshie I will see you at the arches in Brighton for a sherry XXX


 Assuming you are sober enough to find your way there :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Assuming you are sober enough to find your way there :lol:


 Hey I will be there all day with my "friends" listening to the bands etc. Sober when I get there piched when we leave


----------



## UK2USA

andyhuggins said:


> So where are the old "ba345rds" tonight?


 Well, this old bastard has just got home from 5 days at Disney with his kids, and since it is now almost 8pm here, and 1am over there, you are probably sleeping off a sherry or two and on your third dream


----------



## UK2USA

Greshie said:


> Ah a ghost from the past sometimes pops into my mind, I suppose I'm trying to understand why things never turned out the way perhaps they should have done, if I can understand that then I might be able to behave differently from now on.... but it makes me sad because I've lost someone who was very special to me; I guess it's a form of grieving really.


 It is a loss, and yes, it is a grieving process - shock, anger, denial, acceptance, healing, it all takes time, usually a full year to overcome all the anniversary dates etc. You'll get there buddy, the down days are just you processing it all. Be strong buddy.


----------



## 25434

Morning oldies  I'm up and have a very posh wedding to go to today. Been up and set out all my stuff already  durrrrr.....I hope I don't make a muck up as I have history of errrmmmm heehee....little incidents shall we say...

champers in the fridge, just gotta practice walking in heels for a bit...hummmm. Happy Saturday to y'all.


----------



## Skye666

Flubs said:


> Morning oldies  I'm up and have a very posh wedding to go to today. Been up and set out all my stuff already  durrrrr.....I hope I don't make a muck up as I have history of errrmmmm heehee....little incidents shall we say...
> 
> champers in the fridge, just gotta practice walking in heels for a bit...hummmm. Happy Saturday to y'all.


 Ohhh posh ..I'm sure u will be fine ....just make sure it's all matching posh folk will notice if not, no scuffs on back of heels too! If ur wearing a white top no black bra flubs :nono: and easy on the foundation u dont want that horrid line and best tip....no lipstick on champagne glass and the only way to prevent is..lick the glass first but don't get caught  ( it's true) have a great day!!!!


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Morning oldies  I'm up and have a very posh wedding to go to today. Been up and set out all my stuff already  durrrrr.....I hope I don't make a muck up as I have history of errrmmmm heehee....little incidents shall we say...
> 
> champers in the fridge, just gotta practice walking in heels for a bit...hummmm. Happy Saturday to y'all.


 Have a great time :thumb ,

I'm sure you'll get through all the social niceties with flying colours.................... :tongue: :whistling: :lol: xxx


----------



## Greshie

Morning youngsters

Had a lie in until 9am which was slightly later than I intended and am now getting myself together to get on the road ....

car to pack

cats to sort

diesel to buy and tyres to check

Then M6 and Engerland here I come


----------



## andyhuggins

Hi all, hope you are all having a great weekend?


----------



## UK2USA

big vin said:


> Im 49 still training and one of strongest guys in my gym


 I'm 62 still training and I am THE strongest guy in my gym

My garage that is......and I'm the only guy in it....still counts though, right?


----------



## Greshie

UK2USA said:


> I'm 62 still training and I am THE strongest guy in my gym
> 
> *My garage that is......and I'm the only guy in it....still counts though, right?*


 Yay! that must make me a strongman too :lol: :thumb :huh: :rolleye:

okaymaybenot :surrender:


----------



## UK2USA

Greshie said:


> Yay! that must make me a strongman too :lol: :thumb :huh: :rolleye:
> 
> okaymaybenot :surrender:


 See, we just never realized how hence we really were, did we mate? We'll have to start "Freak" or "Swole" threads now


----------



## latblaster

You & Greshie'll be calling each other 'Blud' soon.....A'ight?


----------



## Floydy

Everybody alright, how's life treating you all this fine sunny day?


----------



## UK2USA

Day started out with 4 in the bed....not uncommon, and although it's a king size bed it feels small when the kids have to sleep sideways! It's more like fighting than sleeping with the amount of feet and elbows you take to the back and head. Gotta love having munchkins though!


----------



## Greshie

Floydy said:


> Everybody alright, how's life treating you all this fine sunny day?


 Sat in garden this morning, took my host's dog for a very hot walk, the mutt peed against every fence post and poohed in the longest grass it could find... However as a reward I was taken out to lunch at the local garden centre where we sat outside enjoying the sunshine ... then this afternoon it clouded over and the heavens opened with another thunder storm... though not as bad as the one we had yesterday............ 

Again I've been careful what I've been eating :whistling: ... no choice really as we are now running out of nibbles in the house ... had a prawn and avocado salad for lunch which I didn't think good value for the money followed by only ONE buttered scone


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Sat in garden this morning, took my host's dog for a very hot walk, the mutt peed against every fence post and poohed in the longest grass it could find... However as a reward I was taken out to lunch at the local garden centre where we sat outside enjoying the sunshine ... then this afternoon it clouded over and the heavens opened with another thunder storm... though not as bad as the one we had yesterday............
> 
> Again I've been careful what I've been eating :whistling: ... no choice really as we are now running out of nibbles in the house ... had a prawn and avocado salad for lunch which I didn't think good value for the money followed by only ONE buttered scone


 I seeeeeeee.....hummmm....... :mellow: .....onleeeeeeee one buttered scone?


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> I seeeeeeee.....hummmm....... :mellow: .....onleeeeeeee one buttered scone?


 it was a small one ......

honest...................


----------



## andyhuggins

The weekend starts here folks. ENJOY!!!


----------



## Floydy

Good evening oldies :thumbup1:


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

evening!


----------



## andyhuggins

Dirk McQuickly said:


> evening!


 Evening mate. Hope you enjoy this lovely weather while it lasts.


----------



## Greshie

Evening all ! been a lovely day here in Surrey ... now having a glass of mediocre Tesco Sauvignon Blanc

Tomorrow off to Hertfordshire to take my Auntie out for a 93rd Birthday lunch, then on Sunday down to Brighton to catch up with two old friends ... hoping the weather is fine as we'll be going down in my best pal's SLK so can have the roof down....


----------



## 25434

Evening...I'm having a cuppa whilst reading a few chapters of a book, been busy this week so chilling out tonight and then out and about tomorrow.


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Evening all ! been a lovely day here in Surrey ... now having a glass of mediocre Tesco Sauvignon Blanc
> 
> Tomorrow off to Hertfordshire to take my Auntie out for a 93rd Birthday lunch, then on Sunday down to Brighton to catch up with two old friends ... hoping the weather is fine as we'll be going down in my best pal's SLK so can have the roof down....


 93 what a fantastic age mate  I love Brighton mate go there often myself and have some good friends down there too. I hope the sun shines so hat you can enjoy the slk.



Greshie said:


> Evening all ! been a lovely day here in Surrey ... now having a glass of mediocre Tesco Sauvignon Blanc
> 
> Tomorrow off to Hertfordshire to take my Auntie out for a 93rd Birthday lunch, then on Sunday down to Brighton to catch up with two old friends ... hoping the weather is fine as we'll be going down in my best pal's SLK so can have the roof down....


----------



## andyhuggins

Ev



Flubs said:


> Evening...I'm having a cuppa whilst reading a few chapters of a book, been busy this week so chilling out tonight and then out and about tomorrow.


 ening...I'm having a cuppa whilst reading a few chapters of a book, been busy this week so chilling out tonight and then out and about tomorrow.



Flubs said:


> Evening...I'm having a cuppa whilst reading a few chapters of a book, been busy this week so chilling out tonight and then out and about tomorrow.





Flubs said:


> Flubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening...I'm having a cuppa whilst reading a few chapters of a book, been busy this week so chilling out tonight and then out and about tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flubs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Evening...I'm having a cuppa whilst reading a few chapters of a book, been busy this week so chilling out tonight and then out and about tomorrow.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Evening...I'm having a cuppa whilst reading a few chapters of a book, been busy this week so chilling out tonight and then out and about tomorrow.
Click to expand...




Greshie said:


> Evening all ! been a lovely day here in Surrey ... now having a glass of mediocre Tesco Sauvignon Blanc
> 
> Tomorrow off to Hertfordshire to take my Auntie out for a 93rd Birthday lunch, then on Sunday down to Brighton to catch up with two old friends ... hoping the weather is fine as we'll be going down in my best pal's SLK so can have the roof down....


 93 what a fantastic age mate  I love Brighton mate go there often myself and have some good friends down there too. I hope the sun shines so hat you can enjoy the slk.



Flubs said:


> Evening...I'm having a cuppa whilst reading a few chapters of a book, been busy this week so chilling out tonight and then out and about tomorrow.


 Enjoy the tea and book, and your night tmoz


----------



## andyhuggins

Anymore of the old crew about tonight?


----------



## latblaster

Yup, I'm still here. Just started raining a bit an hour ago. :huh:

Won't update on my mum - it's all a bit too sad.

Never mind, the Sauv Blanc has enabled me to feel somewhat better. :bounce:

Be happy.


----------



## andyhuggins

latblaster said:


> Yup, I'm still here. Just started raining a bit an hour ago. :huh:
> 
> Won't update on my mum - it's all a bit too sad.
> 
> Never mind, the Sauv Blanc has enabled me to feel somewhat better. :bounce:
> 
> Be happy.


 Hey @latblaster nice to hear from you. Sorry that things are not good atm for you and your family. Keep bouncing mate


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> Yup, I'm still here. Just started raining a bit an hour ago. :huh:
> 
> Won't update on my mum - it's all a bit too sad.
> 
> Never mind, the Sauv Blanc has enabled me to feel somewhat better. :bounce:
> 
> Be happy.


 Hey there, sending thoughts over the airwaves to ya. Take care and be gentle on yourself. Xx


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> Hey there, sending thoughts over the airwaves to ya. Take care and be gentle on yourself. Xx


 LIKE


----------



## UK2USA

Good evening all, just finished an hour-long afrernoon nap with my two little ones (I know, I'm a lazy sod) and I am now thinking about dinner (tea for you guys) which will be New York strip steaks on the grill with sweet potatoes and some mushrooms, preceded by a large protein shake with two scoops and some extra goodies thrown in for good measure - I'll gain some weight if it kills me, and it just may! Then, Wifey and the kids off to see the outlaws for a couple of hours while Daddy hits the weights. The life of the idle rich.....well, idle anyway  Enjoy the weekend guys!


----------



## andyhuggins

UK2USA said:


> Good evening all, just finished an hour-long afrernoon nap with my two little ones (I know, I'm a lazy sod) and I am now thinking about dinner (tea for you guys) which will be New York strip steaks on the grill with sweet potatoes and some mushrooms, preceded by a large protein shake with two scoops and some extra goodies thrown in for good measure - I'll gain some weight if it kills me, and it just may! Then, Wifey and the kids off to see the outlaws for a couple of hours while Daddy hits the weights. The life of the idle rich.....well, idle anyway  Enjoy the weekend guys!


 Enjoy @UK2USA


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening folks. Hope you are all having a great Saturday?


----------



## dt36

All good here, Andy.

Sat in Cardiff Airport, Bulgaria bound, having some wine after just watching the Welsh football game. Think we might just catch the start of the England game, but won't be able to catch it all.


----------



## andyhuggins

dt36 said:


> All good here, Andy.
> 
> Sat in Cardiff Airport, Bulgaria bound, having some wine after just watching the Welsh football game. Think we might just catch the start of the England game, but won't be able to catch it all.


 You off on holiday then mate or business?


----------



## 25434

Evening all....I'm settling down after day by the coast with a glass of pink champagne, the latest fitness RX mag and the footie due to start soon. I will prolly fall asleep after the second glass, wake up to see the results and stagger off to bed...hahahaaa......it's good to relax right?


----------



## andyhuggins

Flubs said:


> Evening all....I'm settling down after day by the coast with a glass of pink champagne, the latest fitness RX mag and the footie due to start soon. I will prolly fall asleep after the second glass, wake up to see the results and stagger off to bed...hahahaaa......it's good to relax right?


 Enjoy @Flubs


----------



## Floydy

Hi, you all seem settled with your various alcoholic beverages. Enjoy :beer:

Been a busy day what with a cracking gym sesh, painting the rest of my garden arbour and a visit from the grandkids.

Pottering about on the PC now with a bottle of 2008 Chilean red, bored with beer atm.


----------



## dt36

andyhuggins said:


> You off on holiday then mate or business?


 Holiday this time with family. :thumb


----------



## Greshie

Been with my best mates taking my Aunt out to lunch for a 93rd birthday treat ... had a great day and I didn't have to do any driving.... bonus!


----------



## andyhuggins

Greshie said:


> Been with my best mates taking my Aunt out to lunch for a 93rd birthday treat ... had a great day and I didn't have to do any driving.... bonus!


 How was the SLK mate?


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> How was the SLK mate?


 That's tomorrow when we go down to Brighton, today it was his partners BMW 5 Series


----------



## Greshie

andyhuggins said:


> How was the SLK mate?


 Much smoother on the motorway than I had expected.... unfortunately not really decent weather enough to have the top down.... Very wolfie car though B)


----------



## UK2USA

It's 11.30pm over here, 4.30am by you guys, wakey, wakey!

Just finished a chest and tricep workout. Didn't feel particularly strong, but a solid workout all the same. Trying to concentrate hard on the chest as its lagging behind. ...like the rest of me is making progress by leaps and bounds  Shall keep hitting it hard twice a week and see how it goes.

I am happy with my arms though. Good old muscle memory I think - old being the operative word there. After losing all the weight my poor old arms shrank down to 12 inches and I looked like an Oxfam poster child; Wifey measured them today for me and they are a tad over 14 1/2, not too shabby after just six months of beating them up!

Anyway, good morning folks, have a great day, and good night from me.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

UK2USA said:


> It's 11.30pm over here, 4.30am by you guys, wakey, wakey!
> 
> Just finished a chest and tricep workout. Didn't feel particularly strong, but a solid workout all the same. Trying to concentrate hard on the chest as its lagging behind. ...like the rest of me is making progress by leaps and bounds  Shall keep hitting it hard twice a week and see how it goes.
> 
> I am happy with my arms though. Good old muscle memory I think - old being the operative word there. After losing all the weight my poor old arms shrank down to 12 inches and I looked like an Oxfam poster child; Wifey measured them today for me and they are a tad over 14 1/2, not too shabby after just six months of beating them up!
> 
> Anyway, good morning folks, have a great day, and good night from me.


 Blimey. You train at 11.30pm? Enjoy your bed - you've earned it!


----------



## King06

Good morning gentlemen.

Since my last post I've rethought my cycle. I'm going to do a 12 week cycle.

1-12 400ml test e (Mon& Thurs)

8-12 50g anavar ed

1-12 aridex 12 mg ed

14-16 nolvadex 20mg ed

I've thought about clean as well as I'm solely focused on cutting/dropping fat.

6'3 1/2

46

350lbs

41% bodyfat.

Gear is scheduled to be here Sat. Any last words of wisdom before I take the plunge?

Thanks in advance for all of the helpful posts and not insulting folks like my American countrymen.

Have a great day.


----------



## Floydy

Good evening pleasant, friendly 45+-ers (and Andy) 

How goes it?


----------



## Greshie

Floydy said:


> Good evening pleasant, friendly 45+-ers (and Andy)
> 
> How goes it?


 Quietly

Stuffing Vit C down me to try to sort a bout of the snivels

Fell asleep for nearly two hours this afternoon so guess It'll be a restless night for me tonight .... 

Legs tomorrow ... my lagging body part .... but I am going to cam the squats to check technique....


----------



## Floydy

Greshie said:


> Quietly
> 
> Stuffing Vit C down me to try to sort a bout of the snivels
> 
> Fell asleep for nearly two hours this afternoon so guess It'll be a restless night for me tonight ....
> 
> Legs tomorrow ... my lagging body part .... but I am going to cam the squats to check technique....


 Don't train if you still feel badly tomorrow Greshie, it will make things worse. Rest up mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Evening all you "old farts" LOL. Hope you have had a good weekend so far?


----------



## latblaster

This has gone so quiet - is everyone in a coma? :lol:

I'm now living permenantly in Thai; got married in September!


----------



## Frandeman

latblaster said:


> This has gone so quiet - is everyone in a coma? :lol:
> 
> I'm now living permenantly in Thai; got married in September!


 I'm not 45 yet but

Congratulations :thumb

Hope he looks well after you


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> This has gone so quiet - is everyone in a coma? :lol:
> 
> I'm now living permenantly in Thai; got married in September!


 Combination of winter bulking, hibernation and Alzheimer's, but still here 

congrats!


----------



## Yes

latblaster said:


> This has gone so quiet - is everyone in a coma? :lol:
> 
> *I'm now living permenantly in Thai; got married in September!*


 :rockon:

Congratulations fella!!!


----------



## graham58

hi how are all the members of the old farts club doing after the xmas break,have we all piled the weight on or have you all been good,and kept trim.


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> hi how are all the members of the old farts club doing after the xmas break,have we all piled the weight on or have you all been good,and kept trim.


 Well I wouldn't say 'trim' but the six pack is sleeping for now. How's u? Don't see much of u these days.


----------



## graham58

Skye666 said:


> Well I wouldn't say 'trim' but the six pack is sleeping for now. How's u? Don't see much of u these days.


 Hi skye i,m fine thanks ,i had a break for a while all the bickering was too much for me,but seems most of them have gone now,i notice you dont show your face as much as you used to.nice to hear from you take care.


----------



## Skye666

graham58 said:


> Hi skye i,m fine thanks ,i had a break for a while all the bickering was too much for me,but seems most of them have gone now,i notice you dont show your face as much as you used to.nice to hear from you take care.


 I do but I lost this thread it left the building for a while, AKA went dead. Where has all the oldies gone? Died a slow death.

There's a few still left that are trouble!! :whistling:


----------



## UK2USA

Every time I check out this thread it makes me want to look at the obituaries!

Anyone over 45 still alive on uk-m?


----------



## latblaster

Yup, I'm good - still alive, but the mozzies are very active atm!

Not been to the gym in many months; so much happened last year - alot of it not good.

But my lovely wife, makes my life so wonderful.


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Yup, I'm good - still alive, but the mozzies are very active atm!
> 
> Not been to the gym in many months; so much happened last year - alot of it not good.
> 
> But my lovely wife, makes my life so wonderful.


 Sorry to hear you've going through it buddy. Hopefully 2017 will be a better year. I am hoping that my 2016 bad times are nothing but rear view mirror stuff now too. Hope the same for you. The gym will be there when you're ready buddy. Glad someone else over the 45 mark is still alive and kicking in here !


----------



## graham58

UK2USA said:


> . Glad someone else over the 45 mark is still alive and kicking in here !


 there are still a few of us over the 45 mark hanging on to life . :lol:


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Yes still going strong...I'm as fit as a fiddle n strong as n ox :smoke:


----------



## UK2USA

Natty Steve'o said:


> Yes still going strong...I'm as fit as a fiddle n strong as n ox :smoke:


 And natty too......


----------



## Greshie

Oh blimey I was thinking about this thread the other day .... and here it arises back from the grave ... bit late for Halloween :lol:

I'm waiting to be put on testogel or something similar (Jan 18th is the date for the Hosp appointment), my test levels have fallen through the floor since last summer to the extent I'm probably not producing anything now ... this has had a catastrophic effect on energy levels and much else ... I now manage a basic PPL session each week of light weights but have lost muscle and tone, thankfully I've not put on very much weight but the six pack(ish) I was aiming for has fallen by the wayside for the moment...

Hopefully after the 18th I can get back on track again... have a VERY BIG birthday coming up in September so really do want to look as fit as f*ck for it


----------



## UK2USA

Greshie said:


> Oh blimey I was thinking about this thread the other day .... and here it arises back from the grave ... bit late for Halloween :lol:
> 
> I'm waiting to be put on testogel or something similar (Jan 18th is the date for the Hosp appointment), my test levels have fallen through the floor since last summer to the extent I'm probably not producing anything now ... this has had a catastrophic effect on energy levels and much else ... I now manage a basic PPL session each week of light weights but have lost muscle and tone, thankfully I've not put on very much weight but the six pack(ish) I was aiming for has fallen by the wayside for the moment...
> 
> Hopefully after the 18th I can get back on track again... have a VERY BIG birthday coming up in September so really do want to look as fit as f*ck for it


 I'm sure once the test had gotten sorted things will start to click buddy. You don't use any aas at all then?


----------



## Greshie

UK2USA said:


> I'm sure once the test had gotten sorted things will start to click buddy. You don't use any aas at all then?


 Not while everything has gone t1ts up.....


----------



## latblaster

Morning all....how's the cold January weather?

7am Thursday here, temp is 23C.

Wrap up warm..... :thumb


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Morning all....how's the cold January weather?
> 
> 7am Thursday here, temp is 23C.
> 
> Wrap up warm..... :thumb


 Actually had a few cold days here and needed to wear a sweater and out jackets on the kids. I guess I shouldn't complain though, no matter how cold it gets here there's a sh1t load of places a lot colder.


----------



## graham58

UK2USA said:


> Actually had a few cold days here and needed to wear a sweater and out jackets on the kids. I guess I shouldn't complain though, no matter how cold it gets here there's a sh1t load of places a lot colder.


 so i am aware the UK is in for a cold spell of minus 10 for a while towards the end of this week,shame. :lol:


----------



## graham58

well what a crap winter we have had in Spain this year.Snow ,high winds and never, never ending rain.glad to say the temp is getting higher ,couldn't cope with this every year,roll on summer.


----------



## latblaster

Been a great winter here, nice & cool mostly. Couple of days were hot.

It's a good time to grow veg, & got some big Tomatoes on the go.

The temperature will rise steadily now. Last April, some days it was 42C!


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Been a great winter here, nice & cool mostly. Couple of days were hot.
> 
> It's a good time to grow veg, & got some big Tomatoes on the go.
> 
> The temperature will rise steadily now. Last April, some days it was 42C!


 Yesterday was the perfect day here, sun shining, a high of about 77 degrees, a nice breeze, went for a long ride on the old Norton to a bike show/flea market. Every kind of bike you can imagine, the pic is of a custom built bike using a Chevy engine out of a race car, enhanced with nitros. A friggin beast!


----------



## latblaster

Always amazes me how the owners of such fantastic bikes, also have the devotion to keeping them looking immaculate.

:thumb


----------



## graham58

UK2USA said:


> the pic is of a custom built bike using a Chevy engine out of a race car, enhanced with nitros. A friggin beast!
> 
> View attachment 139888


 There is a guy over here in Spain that has one of those monsters. but without the nitros.


----------



## graham58

Snow in Spain


----------



## graham58

any old farts still alive out there,if so what you been up to.


----------



## UK2USA

graham58 said:


> any old farts still alive out there,if so what you been up to.


 Wasn't sure, so i had the wife check my pulse, and yup, still alive, so that makes it a good day, actually, any day they're not throwing dirt down on your face is a good day.

Now that we have established that you and I are alive, let's see if this thread is


----------



## latblaster

graham58 said:


> any old farts still alive out there,if so what you been up to.


 Yup, still alive & enjoying having OA in my hip. 

Apart from that, life is so great.


----------



## Smitch

I'm 41 in June, just waiting til 2021 til i can join in the chat here. :lol:


----------



## UK2USA

Smitch said:


> I'm 41 in June, just waiting til 2021 til i can join in the chat here. :lol:


 It'll come fast enough brother, trust me, then it'll just be a number in the rear view mirror before you know it.


----------



## JohhnyC

Only a year to go for me too. :thumb

@UK2USA

Only posted because i saw that bike. I love American customised bikes. Been my dream to do a bike road trip in America. Had loads of bikes but German and Japanese are just too "clinical" for me. BMW GS1200, excellent in every way but just no individual character


----------



## UK2USA

JohhnyC said:


> Only a year to go for me too. :thumb
> 
> @UK2USA
> 
> Only posted because i saw that bike. I love American customised bikes. Been my dream to do a bike road trip in America. Had loads of bikes but German and Japanese are just too "clinical" for me. BMW GS1200, excellent in every way but just no individual character


 I know this is going to sound strange, but I'm not a big fan of smooth, big comfortable bikes, it's like riding around in an armchair. Goldwings, Road Glides, Road Kings and the like are just not for me. I need to feel the ride and the road, I prefer bobber or chopper style bikes if modern, but there's nothing like old school, kick start, fight the road, British bikes for me; Norton, Triumph, BSA, AJS, Matchless etc. My only bike right now is a 1972 Norton Commando Combat Interstate and I love it. Although it is 45 years old it stands out in a sea of Harleys and always gets attention.


----------



## graham58

UK2USA said:


> I know this is going to sound strange, but I'm not a big fan of smooth, big comfortable bikes, it's like riding around in an armchair. Goldwings, Road Glides, Road Kings and the like are just not for me. I need to feel the ride and the road, I prefer bobber or chopper style bikes if modern, but there's nothing like old school, kick start, fight the road, British bikes for me; Norton, Triumph, BSA, AJS, Matchless etc. My only bike right now is a 1972 Norton Commando Combat Interstate and I love it. Although it is 45 years old it stands out in a sea of Harleys and always gets attention.
> 
> View attachment 141140


 Nice bike always wanted one as a kid,the British police used them back in their day.


----------



## graham58

Smitch said:


> I'm 41 in June, just waiting til 2021 til i can join in the chat here. :lol:


 We dont just let anyone in ,we take a vote on if you will be accepted or blackballed ,so you can wipe that smile off your face. :lol:


----------



## graham58

latblaster said:


> Yup, still alive & enjoying having OA in my hip.
> 
> Apart from that, life is so great.


 Sorry to hear that,how long have you been suffering with that,not nice.


----------



## latblaster

graham58 said:


> Sorry to hear that,how long have you been suffering with that,not nice.


 Been having pain for about 2 months now. Started taking Glucosamine, MSm & Chondritin, & it seems less painful.


----------



## latblaster

Deleted my post.

Think this thread is dead.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Still lifting heavy, looking/feeling good


----------



## graham58

Natty Steve'o said:


> Still lifting heavy, looking/feeling good


 nice to hear. :thumb


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Deleted my post.
> 
> Think this thread is dead.


 It's still alive albeit on a bit of life support now and then. How's the hip mate? I had a knee put in about two years ago but it's never been completely right since, less pain than the old knee for sure but the mobility just isn't right. I can still do most things, but kicking and running seem to jar the sh1t out of it, and training legs is a no-no. Good luck with yours mate.


----------



## latblaster

Spoke with the Surgeon yesterday, he thinks that although I do have OA, I also have Tendinitis which is giving me so much pain. Gonna get an MRI next week to determine the extent. I really don't want an op.


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Spoke with the Surgeon yesterday, he thinks that although I do have OA, I also have Tendinitis which is giving me so much pain. Gonna get an MRI next week to determine the extent. I really don't want an op.


 Don't blame you mate, surgery should always be the last resort. Years of abuse and multiple injuries, coupled with a complete lack of cartilage led to bone-on-bone pain that made me go for the op. I went through other treatments first, but eventually had to opt for the op. Tendinitis can be a b1tch too, I had it in my right bicep, both above and below the muscle where the tendon attached to the bone and it made curling almost impossible for a long time.


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> Deleted my post.
> 
> Think this thread is dead.


 It's still lurking ... like a vampire on a moonlit night...

Still lifting here, though nowhere near as intensively or heavily as I used to, just trying to keep trim and toned now I'm approaching my 60th year! :lol: :confused1: mg:


----------



## latblaster

Greshie said:


> It's still lurking ... like a vampire on a moonlit night...
> 
> Still lifting here, though nowhere near as intensively or heavily as I used to, just trying to keep trim and toned now I'm approaching my 60th year! :lol: :confused1: mg:


 Oh....nearly 60: a young man... :beer:

I'm 61 next week, & ofc don't feel it - apart from my bloody leg.

My wife keeps saying I should have a walking stick. 

You're absolutely right Greshie, gotta keep hold of what we've got.....sounds rather delicious. :lol:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

I'm still here, though I must admit I have not been in for quite a while, it's quite depressing get old, you cant lift as heavy, you cant run as fast, you cant drink as much, fcuk depressed myself even more lol.......................but we keep going, or rather I will next week, not trained for 10 days because of a virus, but onward and upward as they say.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Natty Steve'o said:


> Still lifting heavy, looking/feeling good


 Stop it, showing off that is lol.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Stop it, showing off that is lol.


 I'm not as old as you ken....I think


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm not as old as you ken....I think


 I'm 54 Mr Stevo, I was doing find until my late 40's, but just lately I am starting to fall apart, had a couple of operations, nothing major, plus the odd niggles are no longer odd, more like regular niggles lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I'm 54 Mr Stevo, I was doing find until my late 40's, but just lately I am starting to fall apart, had a couple of operations, nothing major, plus the odd niggles are no longer odd, more like regular niggles lol


 47 so still a young pup mate, I still have all of the above to look forward to.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Natty Steve'o said:


> 47 so still a young pup mate, I still have all of the above to look forward to.


 I was great at 47, then BOOM, old father time came knocking lol


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I was great at 47, then BOOM, old father time came knocking lol


 If I go the same way I might even consider self TRT with test injections.... I still waiting for that day to come though....


----------



## UK2USA

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I'm still here, though I must admit I have not been in for quite a while, it's quite depressing get old, you cant lift as heavy, you cant run as fast, you cant drink as much, fcuk depressed myself even more lol.......................but we keep going, or rather I will next week, not trained for 10 days because of a virus, but onward and upward as they say.


 Getting old sure ain't fun, but it beats the alternative mate, any day that they're not throwing dirt down on top of you is a good one.

As for not working out, I've had a month off due to an aggravating shoulder injury and some flu sh1t courtesy of the kids, and had labs drawn today for my annual physical, which meant coming of the test and deca a month ago, so I'm dragging ass...


----------



## 25434

I'm still here too....vaguely.....Currently imbibing in my usual Friday night glass of something, tonight being a cold glass of Chablis. Yum...


----------



## latblaster

Let's try & keep this thread alive then, even if we're not training as we used to.

Will call the MRI clinic today & get an appointment & then figure out how to post it up.....


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> I'm still here too....vaguely.....Currently imbibing in my usual Friday night glass of something, tonight being a cold glass of Chablis. Yum...


 Have missed you and your narratives Ms. Flubs, welcome back.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> I'm still here too....vaguely.....Currently imbibing in my usual Friday night glass of something, tonight being a cold glass of Chablis. Yum...


 Yo! Flubbles ... you dark filly you! x


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> Have missed you and your narratives Ms. [Redacted], welcome back.


 Hello there, thank you, hurrr hurr....



Greshie said:


> Yo! Flubbles ... you dark filly you! x


 Hey Gershwin, thank you. I'm having terrible trouble signing in, every time I try to get it it says my password is wrong, I request a new one and it says I'm not waiting for one...ffs......I've emailed the contact thing to ask for help but no reply. It's a real pain in the butt. Takes me longer to get in than it does to type any messages. Don even know if this message will go in as I've been getting a message saying...problem your message..,blah blahhh......humph and bugger.

if this does post, Gershwin and Uk2USA...hope you are both well and happy at the mo. I had some laughs in this thread when it used to run regularly, even though the meanies visited to, to...well to be mean really...haha....it was still fun at times...to all in this thread....we're down but not out right? Wahayeeeeeee.............?.


----------



## Sasnak

Sorry Guys, I'm not officially old enough to post in this thread (43) but if you don't ask for I.D, what do you expect?

Anyhow, old guys rule.....come to think of it, the older I get the better I was.....

Take care you crazy kids. :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Still here, a little bit bigger, a little bit stronger. My training is good.

A life of drug free training for the long term win


----------



## InAndOut

Flubs said:


> Hello there, thank you, hurrr hurr....
> 
> Hey Gershwin, thank you. I'm having terrible trouble signing in, every time I try to get it it says my password is wrong, I request a new one and it says I'm not waiting for one...ffs......I've emailed the contact thing to ask for help but no reply. It's a real pain in the butt. Takes me longer to get in than it does to type any messages. Don even know if this message will go in as I've been getting a message saying...problem your message..,blah blahhh......humph and bugger.
> 
> if this does post, Gershwin and Uk2USA...hope you are both well and happy at the mo. I had some laughs in this thread when it used to run regularly, even though the meanies visited to, to...well to be mean really...haha....it was still fun at times...to all in this thread....we're down but not out right? Wahayeeeeeee.............?.


 I have had the same problems signing in.


----------



## latblaster

Sasnak said:


> Sorry Guys, I'm not officially old enough to post in this thread (43) but if you don't ask for I.D, what do you expect?
> 
> Anyhow, old guys rule.....come to think of it, the older I get the better I was.....
> 
> Take care you crazy kids. :thumb


 That's ok....you're 'on the list'.

:thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster

An update on my manky hip....

Had an MRI on Saturday afternoon - took about an hour, bloomin' noisy things they are! It clearly shows degeneration & Avascular Necrosis: Nice! Had a long discussion with the Surgeon & agreed that I really do need a replacement...Oh well, has to be done.


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> An update on my manky hip....
> 
> Had an MRI on Saturday afternoon - took about an hour, bloomin' noisy things they are! It clearly shows degeneration & Avascular Necrosis: Nice! Had a long discussion with the Surgeon & agreed that I really do need a replacement...Oh well, has to be done.


 Never good to learn you need surgery, but when it's necessary, it's got to be done mate. Best of luck anyway, let us know when it's scheduled.


----------



## Sasnak

latblaster said:


> An update on my manky hip....
> 
> Had an MRI on Saturday afternoon - took about an hour, bloomin' noisy things they are! It clearly shows degeneration & Avascular Necrosis: Nice! Had a long discussion with the Surgeon & agreed that I really do need a replacement...Oh well, has to be done.


 I had a couple of mri scans on a knee injury. Very strange experience, a bit like being buried under a construction site.

Regarding hips, I have a mate who has had both done. He was about 35 at the time and had a rare rogue genetic defect predisposing him to problems. I couldn't believe how quickly he was up and about after both op's. He said the post op discomfort was less than he was experiencing pre op. You'll be fine.


----------



## latblaster

Thank you Sasnak... :beer:


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

latblaster said:


> An update on my manky hip....
> 
> Had an MRI on Saturday afternoon - took about an hour, bloomin' noisy things they are! It clearly shows degeneration & Avascular Necrosis: Nice! Had a long discussion with the Surgeon & agreed that I really do need a replacement...Oh well, has to be done.


 My sister in law has just had hers done three weeks ago, she is fine now, well almost she is able to drive, but she needs the other one done as well.


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Hello there, thank you, hurrr hurr....
> 
> Hey Gershwin, thank you. I'm having terrible trouble signing in, every time I try to get it it says my password is wrong, I request a new one and it says I'm not waiting for one...ffs......I've emailed the contact thing to ask for help but no reply. It's a real pain in the butt. Takes me longer to get in than it does to type any messages. Don even know if this message will go in as I've been getting a message saying...problem your message..,blah blahhh......humph and bugger.
> 
> if this does post, Gershwin and Uk2USA...hope you are both well and happy at the mo. I had some laughs in this thread when it used to run regularly, even though the meanies visited to, to...well to be mean really...haha....it was still fun at times...to all in this thread....we're down but not out right? Wahayeeeeeee.............?.


 I'm on auto sign in, but in the past have had issues between signing in as Greshie or with my email address.. one of the login combo's wont work - can't remember which tho' ... anyway glad to see you are still up and running around in your unique and inimitable style ... :thumb :thumb :thumb


----------



## latblaster




----------



## latblaster

Finally managed to upload the MRI of my hips.

You can see on the left side the femoral head irregularities, & lack of Joint Space Width. Whereas on the right, the JSW is ok.


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> I'm on auto sign in, but in the past have had issues between signing in as Greshie or with my email address.. one of the login combo's wont work - can't remember which tho' ... anyway glad to see you are still up and running around in your unique and inimitable style ... :thumb :thumb :thumb


 I'm having to reset my password every single time, I can't be flippin' bothered...humph....

i am still around. Had a rough few months in some ways. Back in the swing now and trying to get the weight off etc. I've been reading now again....curre tlyputting together a push pull legs routine to start next week. I'm in the West Country at the mo, having a long waited break. Climbed some hideously large gorges today, did some potholing and now relaxing with a cuppa watching "the Island" film with Ewen McGregor. My body is so pooped from the climbing I'm lying on the bed! Can't be bothered to sit up...haha.....

ps. @latblaster......hope you will be ok with your hips an' all. X


----------



## latblaster

Anyone alive?

:lol:


----------



## PSevens2017

latblaster said:


> Anyone alive?
> 
> :lol:


 I am lol.

Was just catching up about your hip issues mate. My old man had his knee replaced not so long ago. He's 73. I am fcking amazed what they do nowadays. First time he had any type of surgery. They had him walking 4 hours after surgery. Holy smoke. Guys in the same ward as him who had had their hip done were up and about the following day walking up and down the corridor like they had only sprained their ankle. New lease of life I reckon and without the pain.


----------



## UK2USA

Yup, and kicking too!

Wife and kids are still in bed, I'm having a cheese sandwich and a cup of tea and trying to decide if to take the bike out for a spin, it's due for its first (500 mile) service next week, so I want to put a few more miles on it, but it's scheduled to rain again this afternoon, so we'll see.

Gonna get some fishing in next week with my son, going out with a famous captain out of Apollo Beach, gonna try and slay some big red snapper, my son was out two weeks ago and they were plentiful, may post up some pics if it turns out good. This one's my kid and one of his from the last trip.


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> Yup, and kicking too!
> 
> Wife and kids are still in bed, I'm having a cheese sandwich and a cup of tea and trying to decide if to take the bike out for a spin, it's due for its first (500 mile) service next week, so I want to put a few more miles on it, but it's scheduled to rain again this afternoon, so we'll see.
> 
> Gonna get some fishing in next week with my son, going out with a famous captain out of Apollo Beach, gonna try and slay some big red snapper, my son was out two weeks ago and they were plentiful, may post up some pics if it turns out good. This one's my kid and one of his from the last trip.
> 
> View attachment 143182


 That fish looks great! Would love to get that in the oven for dinner.....lurrrrve fish....


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> That fish looks great! Would love to get that in the oven for dinner.....lurrrrve fish....


 Red snapper are very nice, and in the store they're 12 to 14 bucks a pound, so hopefully we'll have some for the table and the freezer on Thursday


----------



## latblaster

My pre-op tests are booked for 3 July, & surgery will be on the 12th. Want to get it done soon as, coz the last xray shows my femur is bent!

Also, we're buying a new house, & will probably move next week - way too much to do! House is lovely though, decent bit of land to grow veg & plants.


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> My pre-op tests are booked for 3 July, & surgery will be on the 12th. Want to get it done soon as, coz the last xray shows my femur is bent!
> 
> Also, we're buying a new house, & will probably move next week - way too much to do! House is lovely though, decent bit of land to grow veg & plants.


 Good luck with the ops and the move, interesting and busy times ahead for you.


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> My pre-op tests are booked for 3 July, & surgery will be on the 12th. Want to get it done soon as, coz the last xray shows my femur is bent!
> 
> Also, we're buying a new house, & will probably move next week - way too much to do! House is lovely though, decent bit of land to grow veg & plants.


 Yep, thoughts with you mate, good luck on the surgery. Bad timing for a house move though....."grow veg and plants" huh? None of that whacky tabacky stuff though.


----------



## Greshie

latblaster said:


> My pre-op tests are booked for 3 July, & surgery will be on the 12th. Want to get it done soon as, coz the last xray shows my femur is bent!
> 
> Also, we're buying a new house, & will probably move next week - way too much to do! House is lovely though, decent bit of land to grow veg & plants.


 Good luck with the surgery ... and the move ... decent bit of land for growing stuff eh? you realise 'growing stuff' will soon take over your life! :thumb


----------



## Sasnak

latblaster said:


> My pre-op tests are booked for 3 July, & surgery will be on the 12th. Want to get it done soon as, coz the last xray shows my femur is bent!
> 
> Also, we're buying a new house, & will probably move next week - way too much to do! House is lovely though, decent bit of land to grow veg & plants.


 Best of luck with the surgery and the house move. I suspect the surgery will be less bothersome than the house move!


----------



## latblaster

Thank you all for your words of encouragement.  I guess what has suprised me, is how quickly this has all developed. Two years ago I was going to the gym 5 times a week. I used the trx/ k'bells, lots of treadmill work & hiit. Coz Mum got sick, & then passed away, I was travelling back to the Uk about every 3 months, & my gym sessions stopped. Then, I started getting hip pain. I think that because my bones weren't being 'stressed' the oa started. So, it's important that we keep on exercising to keep bone density.

Growing veg is a real challenge here, as the bugs 'n' worms are very resistant to pesticides. Bought some wood vinegar the other day; I'm growing some runners atm, & I hope it'll keep the bloody things at bay!

Air con is being installed in the house, extra outside tiling's nearly finished, & bought a fantastic teak double bed on Sunday.

Let's keep this thread alive....


----------



## UK2USA

Pretty productive day, loads of mangrove snapper, red snapper, yellow tail snapper, trigger fish and a nice tuna.


----------



## latblaster

Day's just starting here. Bbq chicken, sticky rice & papaya salad for brekkie.


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Day's just starting here. Bbq chicken, sticky rice & papaya salad for brekkie.


 Sounds pretty yummy, my days coming to a close, all day on the ocean in this heat has wiped me out. How you feeling?


----------



## latblaster

UK2USA said:


> Sounds pretty yummy, my days coming to a close, all day on the ocean in this heat has wiped me out. How you feeling?


 Quite cool here this morning.

Thinking alot about upcoming surgery, but otherwise feeling great!


----------



## 25434

Morning chaps, I just came back from a tromp across the fields, lots of bunnies and deer about today, lovely.

Latblaster....surgery will play on your mind but hopefully it will all go ok for you and it will be worth it. Thinking of you. Sticky rice...yum...I make papaya and mango lassi..phwoarrrr...yum.

UKSA...jealous about the fish...fresh fish straight from the sea is soooooo much better than other stuff. When I was young my uncle David who was a fisherman used to stick me in a tent with his family on the edge of the shore, go fishing and we'd be eating what he caught, cooked over a simple burner at daft o clock in the morning..beeeooooootiful......

Happy Friday guys....


----------



## latblaster

Flubs said:


> Morning chaps, I just came back from a tromp across the fields, lots of bunnies and deer about today, lovely.
> 
> Latblaster....surgery will play on your mind but hopefully it will all go ok for you and it will be worth it. Thinking of you. Sticky rice...yum...I make papaya and mango lassi..phwoarrrr...yum.
> 
> UKSA...jealous about the fish...fresh fish straight from the sea is soooooo much better than other stuff. When I was young my uncle David who was a fisherman used to stick me in a tent with his family on the edge of the shore, go fishing and we'd be eating what he caught, cooked over a simple burner at daft o clock in the morning..beeeooooootiful......
> 
> Happy Friday guys....


 What country do you live in Flubs?

Love Mango icecream....want to get an ice cream maker sometime.


----------



## 66983

7 weeks away from being 45....

As Arnie says...'I'll be back' :thumb


----------



## UK2USA

Sparkey said:


> 7 weeks away from being 45....
> 
> As Arnie says...'I'll be back' :thumb


 Please bear in mind that 45 years of age is the minimum requirement, we also require you to be good looking, witty, rich and contribute your monthly dues. Our treasurer position rotates, so send your first payment to @latblaster, the second to @Flubs, and I'll be treasurer at the time of your third check


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> Morning chaps, I just came back from a tromp across the fields, lots of bunnies and deer about today, lovely.
> 
> Latblaster....surgery will play on your mind but hopefully it will all go ok for you and it will be worth it. Thinking of you. Sticky rice...yum...I make papaya and mango lassi..phwoarrrr...yum.
> 
> UKSA...jealous about the fish...fresh fish straight from the sea is soooooo much better than other stuff. When I was young my uncle David who was a fisherman used to stick me in a tent with his family on the edge of the shore, go fishing and we'd be eating what he caught, cooked over a simple burner at daft o clock in the morning..beeeooooootiful......
> 
> Happy Friday guys....


 It was a great day, lots of fish, only saw about 4 other boats on the ocean because it wasn't the weekend, saw massive sea turtles who bobbed up to check us out, a school of Mahi in a feeding frenzied glowing electric blue, and I got to spend the day with my son who I don't see often enough. Magical stuff.


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> What country do you live in [Redacted]?
> 
> Love Mango icecream....want to get an ice cream maker sometime.


 I'm in the UK but I go o a local store run by an Indian family and they stock fruits, veggies, spices, etc, you name it they sell it. I take my bag and fill it to the brim and then concoct all sorts of yummy stuff. I'm also 2 mins from the sea so go early in the morning and buy fresh fish from the boat men, and I have access to farms that butcher sell their own meat etc. I'm a very lucky gal. I gravitate towards fish more than meat but I love cooking and experimenting.

The one thing I had a problem with was a lobster. I cooked it, blah blah....but when I had to split it down between the eyes to get the meat out I'm afraid I started crying!! Durrrrrrrrr........the two eyes went different ways and it just made me feel bad....couldn't eat it and had to serve it to my friends. They thought it was hilarious...humph...I guess I'm a wuss. Don't mind, we can't all be Hard guys right?

I've just made a potof Dahl with lots of fresh lemon and chilli, will have it tomorrow with spiced fried fish....mmmm..mmmmmmmm.....sorry for long post...gabble gabble gabble....hurrr hurrr....no change there then....just yakking really to take your mind off your op a bit?

i know it won't work but I'm an optimist?


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> It was a great day, lots of fish, only saw about 4 other boats on the ocean because it wasn't the weekend, saw massive sea turtles who bobbed up to check us out, a school of Mahi in a feeding frenzied glowing electric blue, and I got to spend the day with my son who I don't see often enough. Magical stuff.


 Sounds wonderful. Lucky you. I'm by the sea too, about 15 mins actually....not as nice as where you are of course but when I go out early I get to see the cormorants gliding over the misty waters, and I gave a rock which I sit on and watch the mist rolling away as the day begins. Some things money can't buy, and that feeling I get when I'm sitting there all quiet watching this is worth more than money.


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> Sounds wonderful. Lucky you. I'm by the sea too, about 15 mins actually....not as nice as where you are of course but when I go out early I get to see the cormorants gliding over the misty waters, and I gave a rock which I sit on and watch the mist rolling away as the day begins. Some things money can't buy, and that feeling I get when I'm sitting there all quiet watching this is worth more than money.


 Most people don't take the time to enjoy the simple things they're usually too busy with "life," but there can be great solace in nature and tranquility. Your "spot" sounds rather nice actually.


----------



## latblaster

Well, I'm nowhere near the sea, but there are many rivers & lakes which my bil goes fishing in. The nearest big river in the Mekong between Thailand & Laos, which is about 1 hour away.


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Well, I'm nowhere near the sea, but there are many rivers & lakes which my bil goes fishing in. The nearest big river in the Mekong between Thailand & Laos, which is about 1 hour away.


 The Mekong, a favorite boating spot for the Americans back in the day as I remember.


----------



## latblaster

UK2USA said:


> The Mekong, a favorite boating spot for the Americans back in the day as I remember.


 Was it supposed to be the Mekong in Apocalypse Now, where Duvall says those famous words?

Laos, btw, is a seriously boring country. We went there about 3/4 mos ago. Ventiane the capital is like north england town in the 70's - well not quite. :lol:


----------



## dt36

Just checking in folks.

Have rejoined the gym after about an 18 month layoff due to illness and job move back home to the UK.

Did 10 mile walk up Snowdon 2 weeks ago and found it much harder than previous times. So, me and Betty have kicked ourselves up the behind and took out memberships. Getting back into the groove already. ☺


----------



## latblaster

Went for my pre-op tests yesterday.....

Almost everything is normal & the op is booked for 9am Wednesday 12.

When I saw the Orthopaedic Surgeon we were discussing the Hip Prosthesis & he told me not to worry as it's not made in China. :lol: :lol:

Really nice man, I am confident he'll do a good job.

Been raining here all bloomin' day, so moving some of our stuff to the new house, was not fun. The a/c units were fitted yesterday, just waiting for the H20 to be connected...

What you all been doing?


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Went for my pre-op tests yesterday.....
> 
> Almost everything is normal & the op is booked for 9am Wednesday 12.
> 
> When I saw the Orthopaedic Surgeon we were discussing the Hip Prosthesis & he told me not to worry as it's not made in China. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Really nice man, I am confident he'll do a good job.
> 
> Been raining here all bloomin' day, so moving some of our stuff to the new house, was not fun. The a/c units were fitted yesterday, just waiting for the H20 to be connected...
> 
> What you all been doing?


 Glad to hear the hip joint isn't made in some factory that also makes car parts, plastic toys and raws for AAS 

4th of July today, America's birthday, will leave around 11AM after a chest and arms session, taking kids to Disney for three days, back on Friday afternoon in time for their Taekwondo classes.

Best to all.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

UK2USA said:


> Glad to hear the hip joint isn't made in some factory that also makes car parts, plastic toys and raws for AAS
> 
> 4th of July today, America's birthday, will leave around 11AM after a chest and arms session, taking kids to Disney for three days, back on Friday afternoon in time for their Taekwondo classes.
> 
> Best to all.


 Happy 4th of July


----------



## UK2USA

Natty Steve'o said:


> Happy 4th of July


 Thank you Steve'o


----------



## 25434

Happpppeeeeeeeeeee 4th Julyyyyyeeeeeee........wahoooooooo!!!

cough......soz....bit over the top but hey, that's how I roll big fella...


----------



## 25434

Today I went to gym to train legs and gluteus etc... I saw a bloke with huge arms, delts, back wider than the Mississippi River dontchya knowwwww.....I was thinking to. Self..." he's a big lad" etc...then he got off the leg press which I was waiting for and he had the THINNEST legs I've everrrrrrrrrrrrrrr seeeeeen! Like 2 bits of cotton hanging out of his pants! I've just got no idea how he manages to stay upright, totally top heavy and no undercarriage... :lol: euwwww......why do guys do that I wonder........

and I also ate two del monte pure juice l[Redacted]s sat on the sofa in my knacks and vest....total yummy bliss....aaahhhhhhh.....

take care gang.....face pack to organise....


----------



## dt36

Another good session tonight. We're just doing complete body, 3 times per week, with cardio 2 days in between.

Weights are down a lot to what they used to be, but just enjoying getting back into the movements again.


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> Happpppeeeeeeeeeee 4th Julyyyyyeeeeeee........wahoooooooo!!!
> 
> cough......soz....bit over the top but hey, that's how I roll big fella...


 Thank you, Ms. Flubs, it was a good 4th, spent at Disney -my 5 and 3 year olds at Disney's Art of Animation hotel in their red, white and blue.....


----------



## latblaster

Lovely pic.....you must be so proud of them.


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Lovely pic.....you must be so proud of them.


 Thank you, they are my life.


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> Thank you, they are my life.


 Woweeeeee...what a couple of beauties, awwweeee.......how lovely..

oh dear...I've gawwwn all soppy..eueewwwwww...hahahaha...


----------



## 25434

dt36 said:


> Just checking in folks.
> 
> Have rejoined the gym after about an 18 month layoff due to illness and job move back home to the UK.
> 
> Did 10 mile walk up Snowdon 2 weeks ago and found it much harder than previous times. So, me and Betty have kicked ourselves up the behind and took out memberships. Getting back into the groove already. ☺


 Eyup, Eyup mister!! Really good to see you back..hooo haaaa the gangs all here, la la la laaaa laaaaa....do deee doo dee doo dooooo...hahaha

ahem, don't mind me, sun is out and I'm being a pleb..heee he...I'm quite good at it actually...I know, I know, I'm the un coolest person on this site but ...but....I'm not fussed...take care you.


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> Eyup, Eyup mister!! Really good to see you back..hooo haaaa the gangs all here, la la la laaaa laaaaa....do deee doo dee doo dooooo...hahaha
> 
> ahem, don't mind me, sun is out and I'm being a pleb..heee he...I'm quite good at it actually...I know, I know, I'm the un coolest person on this site but ...but....I'm not fussed...take care you.


 One of the coolest, I bet to correct, m'lady.


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> One of the coolest, I bet to correct, m'lady.


 Hurrrr hurrr......why thank you.

View attachment 143546


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Flubs said:


> Today I went to gym to train legs and gluteus etc... I saw a bloke with huge arms, delts, back wider than the Mississippi River dontchya knowwwww.....I was thinking to. Self..." he's a big lad" etc...then he got off the leg press which I was waiting for and he had the THINNEST legs I've everrrrrrrrrrrrrrr seeeeeen! Like 2 bits of cotton hanging out of his pants! I've just got no idea how he manages to stay upright, totally top heavy and no undercarriage... :lol: euwwww......why do guys do that I wonder........
> 
> and I also ate two del monte pure juice lollies sat on the sofa in my knacks and vest....total yummy bliss....aaahhhhhhh.....
> 
> take care gang.....face pack to organise....


 Lol'd at this :lol:

Good to see you posting up again. You been quiet for a while! Hope training and life is going well for you. I nearly said that guy was me until I read the legs bit (Creased up :lol: ) I never miss leg day.... Keep them posts coming.


----------



## 25434

Natty Steve'o said:


> Lol'd at this :lol:
> 
> Good to see you posting up again. You been quiet for a while! Hope training and life is going well for you. I nearly said that guy was me until I read the legs bit (Creased up :lol: ) I never miss leg day.... Keep them posts coming.


 :lol: hey there Natty Steve...thank you. I was a bit mean about the bloke's legs but they were sooooooooo thin, he looked like two different bodies stuck together! And......sorry to be even meaner but he was strutting round the gym like he was superman or something, I don't know if he had any idea what a plum he looked.

I've just been out hedgehog hunting.....I think I have one, I heard it snorting away and the patter of his feet...soooo cute!


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Flubs said:


> :lol: hey there Natty Steve...thank you. I was a bit mean about the bloke's legs but they were sooooooooo thin, he looked like two different bodies stuck together! And......sorry to be even meaner but he was strutting round the gym like he was superman or something, I don't know if he had any idea what a plum he looked.
> 
> *I've just been out hedgehog hunting.*....I think I have one, I heard it snorting away and the patter of his feet...soooo cute!


 Nice one...Once cooked, don't for get to remove the spines, them little beggars are sharp. I wear gardening gloves when I peel mine ( it comes off much easier when cooked). What you having with it? I prefer mine in the autumn season when they have more meat on them, roasted with winter veg... yummmm.


----------



## 25434

Natty Steve'o said:


> Nice one...Once cooked, don't for get to remove the spines, them little beggars are sharp. I wear gardening gloves when I peel mine ( it comes off much easier when cooked). What you having with it? I prefer mine in the autumn season when they have more meat on them, roasted with winter veg... yummmm.


 :scared: baaaaad boy. Sin bin ...go....now....5 mins at least.

I haven't eaten hedgehog but have tried snake, alligator, horse, dried crickets...bleurrrgh......and a sheeps eyeball which went down and two minutes later came right back up and splattered all over the shop! Couldn't eat anything for about 2 days without chucking up, very ladylike I must say! :blush: haha...


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Flubs said:


> :scared: baaaaad boy. Sin bin ...go....now....5 mins at least.
> 
> I haven't eaten hedgehog but have tried snake, alligator, horse, dried crickets...bleurrrgh......and a *sheeps eyeball which went down and two minutes later came right back up and splattered all over the shop*! Couldn't eat anything for about 2 days without checking up, very ladylike I must say! :blush: haha...


 Only messing with ya .... :lol: bad sense of humor..

I bet you didn't see that coming :whistling:


----------



## 25434

Natty Steve'o said:


> Only messing with ya .... :lol: bad sense of humor..


 I know you were, but if you had eaten one, welllllll.......... right then, time for a cuppa......


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Flubs said:


> I know you were, but if you had eaten one, welllllll.......... right then, time for a cuppa......


 Yes..... Wash it down with a nice brew


----------



## UK2USA

Just had a ridiculously huge double burger for lunch at T-Rex restaurant in Disney Springs....definately nap time now. Good thing I'm starting a two-week mini cut on Saturday when we get back home.


----------



## Sasnak

Meeting at work late tonight. All good as I'm finishing early tomorrow. Then off to the gym. The wife is taking our daughter to a show and stopping over at her brothers tomorrow night so it's just me and the boy at home. Going to get some man food then an early night ahead of a hiit class Saturday morning. No doubt she'll (wife) set me some tasks for Saturday afternoon! Have a good weekend all.


----------



## 25434

Holeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee moleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...that burger would be about 3 meals for me, phew..I would sweat my ass off if I ate that one, gawwwd it looks good tho...

@Latblaster...been thinking of you today, hope you are ok mister.x


----------



## thecoms

Nice they gave you some crayons while you were waiting


----------



## UK2USA

thecoms said:


> Nice they gave you some crayons while you were waiting


 It helps with my adhd


----------



## latblaster

Hmmm yea...that Burger! Keep thinking about..*slurp*

Looking forward to Wednesday really, when the op'll be over & hopefully the pain a bit less.

Rainy season starts around now, & farmers'll be planting Rice.

The fields look lovely & green. If I get time I'll post up a pic.


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Hmmm yea...that Burger! Keep thinking about..*slurp*
> 
> Looking forward to Wednesday really, when the op'll be over & hopefully the pain a bit less.
> 
> Rainy season starts around now, & farmers'll be planting Rice.
> 
> The fields look lovely & green. If I get time I'll post up a pic.


 Almost here buddy, soon be in the rear view mirror and you'll be galloping around like a young stud again. We'll be thinking about you, so when you're up to it don't forget to post up on the old foggies thread


----------



## latblaster




----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> View attachment 143650


 Always fancied a trip to Thailand, but fear I woukd fall into the seeder side of things like most old blokes who go there, especially as I have a weakness for tiny Asian girls.


----------



## latblaster

Yea, there many old fools here who get involved with a pretty bar girl & think with their little head.

Most of the time they get seriously fleeced, & then judge all thai people as being scammers.

The geniune, normal Thai people, especially where I live in the North, are so kind, compassionate & decent. There are ofc exceptions.


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Yea, there many old fools here who get involved with a pretty bar girl & think with their little head.
> 
> Most of the time they get seriously fleeced, & then judge all thai people as being scammers.
> 
> The geniune, normal Thai people, especially where I live in the North, are so kind, compassionate & decent. There are ofc exceptions.


 Just read my post again, what it was meant to say was, "petite Asian women" and not how it came out....I will leave that up to @Disclosure.


----------



## Greshie

View attachment DSC_0032.JPG


This is where I was last weekend ... visiting a local hidden gem of a garden , not mine alas..

We might not have the climate of more exotic places, but Dumfries and Galloway has lovely countryside and places to visit (plug plug  )


----------



## latblaster

5am Wednesday.

4 hours til the op, will have Spinal Anaesthetic & .....an effing catheter inserted for 3 days!

Room's very nice, about 40sq Feet. Nurses are lovely.

Feeling quite anxious, but my wonderful wife has excelled herself, she really looks after me.

Oh yea, & I'm starving!!!!


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> 5am Wednesday.
> 
> 4 hours til the op, will have Spinal Anaesthetic & .....an effing catheter inserted for 3 days!
> 
> Room's very nice, about 40sq Feet. Nurses are lovely.
> 
> Feeling quite anxious, but my wonderful wife has excelled herself, she really looks after me.
> 
> Oh yea, & I'm starving!!!!


 The absolute best of luck mate. Pics of nurses when you come round plz.


----------



## Sasnak

latblaster said:


> 5am Wednesday.
> 
> 4 hours til the op, will have Spinal Anaesthetic & .....an effing catheter inserted for 3 days!
> 
> Room's very nice, about 40sq Feet. Nurses are lovely.
> 
> Feeling quite anxious, but my wonderful wife has excelled herself, she really looks after me.
> 
> Oh yea, & I'm starving!!!!


 If you are reading this then you are now recovering :thumb If not, they clearly didn't do any background checks on the anaesthetist! As I recall, my mate was up and about after a few days so I'm sure you'll be fine.

Get well soon.


----------



## latblaster




----------



## Sasnak

No shortage of nurses for you. There is an NHS trust in the U.K (the name of which escapes me) That's just sent a shout out to your neck of the woods for nurses to come over due to a downturn of applicants from the eu due to this brexit fiasco.


----------



## latblaster

Op took 4 hour, as he did some Fluoscopic xrays.

Had iv Pethidine, which didn't seem to help pain. Due for another in 10 mins.


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Op took 4 hour, as he did some Fluoscopic xrays.
> 
> Had iv Pethidine, which didn't seem to help pain. Due for another in 10 mins.


 Don't be shy to ask for pain meds mate, especially in the beginning, there is no reason to be in pain after surgery anymore with all of the modern meds available. Let us know how you're doing when you're up to it mate, get some rest now because they'll be making you get up and about soon


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> View attachment 143757


 Look at you mister! Ha ha....surrounded by pretty nurses......keeping everything crossed that you get home soon and recover well.

sawasdee ka to the nursies. 

I think that is it anyway....gulp.


----------



## 25434

Soooooo......just to qualify the utter poop I'm about to type....can I first say that this morning I knocked out 10 reps of 310kgs on the leg press....oh yeah...I'm 'ard.... :whistling: ....and now for more exciting news....

i sliced open a lemon two days ago to make a G &T and guess what? One of seeds had burst open and a green tweeny shoot was popping out, all curled up still attached to the seed itself...inside the lemon!  I know, I know...exciting right? So I took it out and put it into a plastic lid with a tiny amount of warm water and put it in the sun, it unfurled itself and started growing...eeeeeeeeekk!! So I dashed out and bought some soil and a tiny pot, planted it in the pot and sat in my windowsill nice and warm and it is growing now and the top has split into two leaves...i'm proud to announce the birth of my very own lemon tree, named very originally "baby groot". Yes yes! After my hero, Groot. Da daaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........I'm a proud mother  

View attachment IMG_0270.JPG


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> Soooooo......just to qualify the utter poop I'm about to type....can I first say that this morning I knocked out 10 reps of 310kgs on the leg press....oh yeah...I'm 'ard.... :whistling: ....and now for more exciting news....
> 
> i sliced open a lemon two days ago to make a G &T and guess what? One of seeds had burst open and a green tweeny shoot was popping out, all curled up still attached to the seed itself...inside the lemon!  I know, I know...exciting right? So I took it out and put it into a plastic lid with a tiny amount of warm water and put it in the sun, it unfurled itself and started growing...eeeeeeeeekk!! So I dashed out and bought some soil and a tiny pot, planted it in the pot and sat in my windowsill nice and warm and it is growing now and the top has split into two leaves...i'm proud to announce the birth of my very own lemon tree, named very originally "baby groot". Yes yes! After my hero, Groot. Da daaaaaaaaaaaaaa.........I'm a proud mother
> 
> View attachment 143761


 You are just too damn cute!


----------



## latblaster

Had a great nights sleep aided by some Midazolom. Feeling quite calm this morning, & moderate pain.


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Had a great nights sleep aided by some Midazolom. Feeling quite calm this morning, & moderate pain.
> 
> View attachment 143766


 Glad to hear you're doing well.....now if you can just work on the overdressed nurses it will be good 

Do you think they use that ugly wallpaper as a motivational tool to make you want to get well quicker and get out of there?

Get some rest buddy.


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> You are just too damn cute!


 That's what I thought when I saw it, striving for life in the middle of a lemon! It wasn't open by the way, the lemon was fresh from the supermarket...first slice and there it was, my baybeeeeeee... :thumb I gave it a little stroke thus morning before I went to the gym too... :whistling: :crazy: .....I know, can't help myself. If it grows I'll be proper made up...hahaa.....


----------



## latblaster

Ahh Gin & Tonic with a slice of Lemon, used to love 'em. Bombay Sapphire was nice gin iirc.


----------



## latblaster

:thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 143793


 Phwoooaaarrrrrrr.....that looks so very appetising.....


----------



## 25434

Currently invigilator an exam for a guy who is grunting and sighing and fidgeting like anything.....he's either having problems with his paper, or there is in fact a werewolf in the room? :lol:

sending Internet hugs to Latblaster...and smiles to his pretty nurses...and a morning y'all to UKSA.

Its Friiiiidddaaayyyyeeeeeeee..wahooooooooo!!


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> Currently invigilator an exam for a guy who is grunting and sighing and fidgeting like anything.....he's either having problems with his paper, or there is in fact a werewolf in the room? :lol:
> 
> sending Internet hugs to Latblaster...and smiles to his pretty nurses...and a morning y'all to UKSA.
> 
> Its Friiiiidddaaayyyyeeeeeeee..wahooooooooo!!


 Wonderful word usage, how many people had to look up invigilator? Who do you watch over, if that's not too revealing for your uk-m identity?

Have a wonderful weekend Ms. Flubs.


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> Wonderful word usage, how many people had to look up invigilator? Who do you watch over, if that's not too revealing for your uk-m identity?
> 
> Have a wonderful weekend Ms. [Redacted].


 I watch over troubled people...... ....I seem to have a gift.....

actually I have many gifts....I can make my right eyeball creak first thing in the morning...I can play the piano accordion and have three of them, wheeeeeeeeeee! ....I won't go on.....I do rather have a knack for getting into scrapes...ho hummm...... :lol: ........

Thank you and I wish you a great weekend too! I'm now sipping a glass of cold Chablis and deciding what I shall make with the fresh tuna I bought from the fisherman this morning. I'm thinking risotto and marinated tuna ...oh yeaahhhh....yum!


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> I watch over troubled people...... ....I seem to have a gift.....
> 
> actually I have many gifts....I can make my right eyeball creak first thing in the morning...I can play the piano accordion and have three of them, wheeeeeeeeeee! ....I won't go on.....I do rather have a knack for getting into scrapes...ho hummm...... :lol: ........
> 
> Thank you and I wish you a great weekend too! I'm now sipping a glass of cold Chablis and deciding what I shall make with the fresh tuna I bought from the fisherman this morning. I'm thinking risotto and marinated tuna ...oh yeaahhhh....yum!


 Yum. Dealing with troubled people is no doubt an attribute that helps with uk-m


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> I watch over troubled people...... ....I seem to have a gift.....


 That's why you are so popular on here .... :lol: :huh: :whistling:  xx


----------



## UK2USA

Just added a smith machine to my home (garage) gym, $250 delivered. Can get closer to failure now than I could with the free weights and ni spotter.......at my age safety first!


----------



## UK2USA

@latblaster How you feeling brother? Was just thinking about you, hope you're on the road to recovery buddy.


----------



## latblaster

Thank you, yes, feeling better & came home yesterday, after paying the bill, which was slightly less than quoted. 

Leg's swollen but is decreasing each day, along with the pain. Can't full weight bear for about 4 weeks....so I'm using a walker. :rage: :tongue10:

Spoke with my sis last night & told her about the walker, she had a good chuckle. Says she's going to come & visit us in Oct, which will be awesome!

Love your gym, perhaps Flubs could be your spotter & bring her Lemon too? :whistling:


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Thank you, yes, feeling better & came home yesterday, after paying the bill, which was slightly less than quoted.
> 
> Leg's swollen but is decreasing each day, along with the pain. Can't full weight bear for about 4 weeks....so I'm using a walker. :rage: :tongue10:
> 
> Spoke with my sis last night & told her about the walker, she had a good chuckle. Says she's going to come & visit us in Oct, which will be awesome!
> 
> Love your gym, perhaps Flubs could be your spotter & bring her Lemon too? :whistling:


 You should fix up the walker the way the Mods did with their Vespas and Lambrettas back in the day, six sets of rear view mirrors, badges, a horn.....look pretty cool me thinks.

As for a spotter.....from your mouth to God's ears.....don't I wish (but that's our secret).


----------



## UK2USA

My poor old Dad died this morning, he was 93 years old. He developed signs of dementia a few months back and got a little aggressive with his wife because of the confusion and sadly, had to be placed in a care home about a month ago. I think that was the last straw for him and he just gave up. I was looking at this pic of him from about a year ago, posing next to a Ferrari, the man drove his entire life and never owned a single new car, always had a fixer-upper.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

UK2USA said:


> My poor old Dad died this morning, he was 93 years old. He developed signs of dementia a few months back and got a little aggressive with his wife because of the confusion and sadly, had to be placed in a care home about a month ago. I think that was the last straw for him and he just gave up. I was looking at this pic of him from about a year ago, posing next to a Ferrari, the man drove his entire life and never owned a single new car, always had a fixer-upper.
> 
> View attachment 143919


 Deepest condolences mate. The same happened to my uncle Fred at the same age 93. He was a very fit and active man right up to 92 years of age. Dementia set in and his body withered within a matter of months. He (his mind) reverted back to a child like state before he passed on. Very sad to see and it makes you feel so helpless! In the end it came as a blessing as any further suffering and lack of dignity cam to an end. A terrible terrible disease.

93 is a fantastic innings.


----------



## UK2USA

Natty Steve'o said:


> Deepest condolences mate. The same happened to my uncle Fred at the same age 93. He was a very fit and active man right up to 92 years of age. Dementia set in and his body withered within a matter of months. He (his mind) reverted back to a child like state before he passed on. Very sad to see and it makes you feel so helpless! In the end it came as a blessing as any further suffering and lack of dignity cam to an end. A terrible terrible disease.
> 
> 93 is a fantastic innings.


 Thanks buddy, I appreciate that, I really do.


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> My poor old Dad died this morning, he was 93 years old. He developed signs of dementia a few months back and got a little aggressive with his wife because of the confusion and sadly, had to be placed in a care home about a month ago. I think that was the last straw for him and he just gave up. I was looking at this pic of him from about a year ago, posing next to a Ferrari, the man drove his entire life and never owned a single new car, always had a fixer-upper.
> 
> View attachment 143919


 Hey there UKSA. So sorry to hear your sad news. He looks life a fine man, and you had him with you for a long time. He is at rest now and his mind easy. Be gentle on yourself at this time.


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> That's why you are so popular on here .... :lol: :huh: :whistling:  xx


 Lol Greshie.....that's kind of you to say but I'm a bit of a pleb really, hehe...I don't much mind if folks like me or not...as the song goes...I am what I ammm, and what I am needs no excuses.....la la la La laaaaaaaaa...no axe to grind...bit of training, bit of a laugh, that's it. Life is short, no time to be up my own ass..or anyone else's...

ummmm.....errrr.....not sure but I think that last bit sounds all wrong.... :lol: ..


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> Hey there UKSA. So sorry to hear your sad news. He looks life a fine man, and you had him with you for a long time. He is at rest now and his mind easy. Be gentle on yourself at this time.


 Thank you, Ms Flubs.


----------



## latblaster

I truly am sorry to hear that your Dad has died, having lost both my parents, my mum just a year ago, I have some idea of how you might be feeling.

Maybe it sounds trite to say 'think of the good times' but it helped & continues to help me accept & understand the loss.

Grieve, let the tears come & remember what a great Dad he was.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> I truly am sorry to hear that your Dad has died, having lost both my parents, my mum just a year ago, I have some idea of how you might be feeling.
> 
> Maybe it sounds trite to say 'think of the good times' but it helped & continues to help me accept & understand the loss.
> 
> Grieve, let the tears come & remember what a great Dad he was.
> 
> My thoughts are with you.


 Thank you. How are you doing brother, ready for a half-marathon yet?


----------



## latblaster

UK2USA said:


> Thank you. How are you doing brother, ready for a half-marathon yet?


 Half-marathon I wish!

Getting a little better each day, swelling ( in my leg! :lol: ) has gone down about 10%, but it is quite tedious not being able to do much of anything atm. My wife, as usual, is whirlwind of activity; makes me feel almost useless at times. Never mind.

Appetite's improving, although I only lost 1Kg last week. Ofc, it's the scales at fault. :whistling:

No pain really, just discomfort. The clips, of which there are 20, will be removed in about 10 days.

How's your health, didn't you have a check-up a few weeks ago?


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Half-marathon I wish!
> 
> Getting a little better each day, swelling ( in my leg! :lol: ) has gone down about 10%, but it is quite tedious not being able to do much of anything atm. My wife, as usual, is whirlwind of activity; makes me feel almost useless at times. Never mind.
> 
> Appetite's improving, although I only lost 1Kg last week. Ofc, it's the scales at fault. :whistling:
> 
> No pain really, just discomfort. The clips, of which there are 20, will be removed in about 10 days.
> 
> How's your health, didn't you have a check-up a few weeks ago?


 A good recovery lasts a lifetime, so does a bad/rushed one. Take it easy and let things take their course, you'll be up and running around in no time. You have a good wife, bless her. I'm good buddy, minor odds and sods, just a bit down in the dumps right now, but as my buddy Will said "this too, shall pass."


----------



## latblaster

Just had a small snack for brekkie!


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Just had a small snack for brekkie!
> 
> View attachment 143935


 Looks quite yummy mate.


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> . I'm good buddy, minor odds and sods, just a bit down in the dumps right now, but as my buddy Will said "this too, shall pass."


 Hey there, it's fine to be down in the dumps UKSA, its natural and expected at this sad time. The feelings you have will ebb and flow, and you should let them. This prolly sounds a bit whooo whooo and all that so sorry if u feel it's crap but....... the package that held your dad and everything about him has gone, but his spirit and who he was is still with you, in the way you are, and your siblings, if you have some. You have memories to make you smile or not? So in a way, he's still there.

The pain of loss does doesn't go away, but you learn to live with it, and at some point it lessons to where you can talk and laugh about their life and not their/your loss.

You will be ok and you have a partner and beautiful children to help to hug away your tears and hold your hand when you feel sad.

i know, I know.....bugger off! Lol....I get that a lot. Hurrr hurrr...


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> Looks quite yummy mate.


 Take the cheese out and I would get my choppers round that sarnie in a flash! Can't beat a great bacon sarnie....yum.

Good to hear you are on the mend Latblaster. Albeit sloooooowwwwly. Your wife sounds like a great gal. Take care mister...


----------



## Greshie

UK2USA said:


> My poor old Dad died this morning, he was 93 years old. He developed signs of dementia a few months back and got a little aggressive with his wife because of the confusion and sadly, had to be placed in a care home about a month ago. I think that was the last straw for him and he just gave up. I was looking at this pic of him from about a year ago, posing next to a Ferrari, the man drove his entire life and never owned a single new car, always had a fixer-upper.
> 
> View attachment 143919


 Very sorry to hear your news, lost my Mum just over a year ago so know how you are feeling. 93 is a good age though dementia is a horrible condition at least now he is at peace ...


----------



## latblaster

Flubs said:


> Hey there, it's fine to be down in the dumps UKSA, its natural and expected at this sad time. The feelings you have will ebb and flow, and you should let them. This prolly sounds a bit whooo whooo and all that so sorry if u feel it's crap but....... the package that held your dad and everything about him has gone, but his spirit and who he was is still with you, in the way you are, and your siblings, if you have some. You have memories to make you smile or not? So in a way, he's still there.
> 
> The pain of loss does doesn't go away, but you learn to live with it, and at some point it lessons to where you can talk and laugh about their life and not their/your loss.
> 
> You will be ok and you have a partner and beautiful children to help to hug away your tears and hold your hand when you feel sad.
> 
> i know, I know.....bugger off! Lol....I get that a lot. Hurrr hurrr...


 Not 'whooo whoo' at all Flubs, just quite true. I read about the '7 Stages of Grief' in an attempt to understand my feelings. And yup, it's all so true: It helped me.

Thai people, maybe because of Buddhist Philosophy appear to cope better. They imagine the deceased to be 'just in another room'.

On what would have been my Mums 90th this year, my wife & I went to a local Temple where the Monk performed a ceremony for her. It was so wonderful, so moving & unlike anything I have experienced before.

Too much happened to go into real detail, but it was about releasing her soul for the next life.

Gotta stop, something in my eye.


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> Not 'whooo whoo' at all [Redacted], just quite true. I read about the '7 Stages of Grief' in an attempt to understand my feelings. And yup, it's all so true: It helped me.
> 
> Thai people, maybe because of Buddhist Philosophy appear to cope better. They imagine the deceased to be 'just in another room'.
> 
> On what would have been my Mums 90th this year, my wife & I went to a local Temple where the Monk performed a ceremony for her. It was so wonderful, so moving & unlike anything I have experienced before.
> 
> Too much happened to go into real detail, but it was about releasing her soul for the next life.
> 
> Gotta stop, something in my eye.


 I do understand what you are talking about. Death is a thing isn't it? I lost my family when I was 5, so although my route to adulthood was harder than it should have been, I think in a way I was lucky as I didn't have time to garner memories that would hurt my heart when I lost that person after having them for so long in my life. Ying and Yang. Right then...nuff of that..take care you.


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> Hey there, it's fine to be down in the dumps UKSA, its natural and expected at this sad time. The feelings you have will ebb and flow, and you should let them. This prolly sounds a bit whooo whooo and all that so sorry if u feel it's crap but....... the package that held your dad and everything about him has gone, but his spirit and who he was is still with you, in the way you are, and your siblings, if you have some. You have memories to make you smile or not? So in a way, he's still there.
> 
> The pain of loss does doesn't go away, but you learn to live with it, and at some point it lessons to where you can talk and laugh about their life and not their/your loss.
> 
> You will be ok and you have a partner and beautiful children to help to hug away your tears and hold your hand when you feel sad.
> 
> i know, I know.....bugger off! Lol....I get that a lot. Hurrr hurrr...


 Thank you again, Ms. Flubs, I was 14 when my mom died, my kid sisters were 10 and 7, I remember lots about my mom, my little sisters, less so because they were younger, losing someone when you're 5 is a terrible thing. So sad. It's a transitional phase at this stage of life, but it's like someone got the script wrong when it happens out of sequence and you're a kid, right? Your support is graciously welcome. Thanks.


----------



## UK2USA

Greshie said:


> Very sorry to hear your news, lost my Mum just over a year ago so know how you are feeling. 93 is a good age though dementia is a horrible condition at least now he is at peace ...


 That you buddy, and I remember reading a post about your Mom, I hope you're good now, just lots of good memories.


----------



## Greshie

UK2USA said:


> That you buddy, and I remember reading a post about your Mom, I hope you're good now, just lots of good memories.


 It'll be tough at times and all sorts of memories will pop into your head at the strangest of moments ... but keep hold of the good times


----------



## anna1

latblaster said:


> Just had a small snack for brekkie!
> 
> View attachment 143935


 Nice boxers .. and your nails are incredibly well looked after for a guy .. and that knife is way too sharp and pointy for a sandwich ..

what the hell ? 

morning !


----------



## latblaster

An update on my Hip.

Last week was not so good as I had an infection in the wound & we had to go to the hospital everyday to have it cleaned & redressed. Antibiotics also.

Yesterday had the clips removed, but no walking for 4 weeks - it's an Uncemented Prosthesis.

No pain now really, & don't need to take any medication. I had about 6 different ones!

It's been more difficult than I imagined as I need help with most things, ie dressing, showering & etc. My wife has been just perfect...& patient with me! :lol:


----------



## latblaster

The yellow is Iodine. There were 20 clips in place.

How's the Lemon plant @Flubs


----------



## graham58

latblaster said:


> An update on my Hip.
> 
> Last week was not so good as I had an infection in the wound & we had to go to the hospital everyday to have it cleaned & redressed. Antibiotics also.
> 
> Yesterday had the clips removed, but no walking for 4 weeks - it's an Uncemented Prosthesis.
> 
> No pain now really, & don't need to take any medication. I had about 6 different ones!
> 
> It's been more difficult than I imagined as I need help with most things, ie dressing, showering & etc. My wife has been just perfect...& patient with me! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 144305


 That looks nasty.hope you are running around again soon.


----------



## latblaster

Thanks Graham, how's everything in Espana, any snow?

:lol:


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> The yellow is Iodine. There were 20 clips in place.
> 
> How's the Lemon plant @[Redacted]


 Hey there mister!  that is a fine looking scar there, pheweeeee....looks clean though. Fingers and toes crossed it does heal well for you and the infection does not come back. Your wife sounds like a proper support for you and I'm glad you have her with you to keep your spirits up.

Thank you for remembering Little Groot! My lemon plant, ha ha. I'm very proud of myself and have taken another pic for you to see. It has now got three leaves! Eeeek! Awweee......looks like a proper little plant now. I put it into the sun in the day, and bring it into the windowsill in the evening for a water and a little chat....I knooowwww.....I'm a plonker....but....its my baby, rescued from death by "in the bin" and I feel like a proper boss....hahaaa...

take care you...x

View attachment 144308


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> Hey there mister!  that is a fine looking scar there, pheweeeee....looks clean though. Fingers and toes crossed it does heal well for you and the infection does not come back. Your wife sounds like a proper support for you and I'm glad you have her with you to keep your spirits up.
> 
> Thank you for remembering Little Groot! My lemon plant, ha ha. I'm very proud of myself and have taken another pic for you to see. It has now got three leaves! Eeeek! Awweee......looks like a proper little plant now. I put it into the sun in the day, and bring it into the windowsill in the evening for a water and a little chat....I knooowwww.....I'm a plonker....but....its my baby, rescued from death by "in the bin" and I feel like a proper boss....hahaaa...
> 
> take care you...x
> 
> View attachment 144308


 That little lemon seed is a trooper too. Wasn't there a song called "lemon tree?"


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> An update on my Hip.
> 
> Last week was not so good as I had an infection in the wound & we had to go to the hospital everyday to have it cleaned & redressed. Antibiotics also.
> 
> Yesterday had the clips removed, but no walking for 4 weeks - it's an Uncemented Prosthesis.
> 
> No pain now really, & don't need to take any medication. I had about 6 different ones!
> 
> It's been more difficult than I imagined as I need help with most things, ie dressing, showering & etc. My wife has been just perfect...& patient with me! :lol:
> 
> View attachment 144305


 It's the rare few than have a perfect recovery mate, my knee was supposed to be a piece of cake and I was gonna be running marathons days after. Yeah, right. Its a pain that you got the infection but the incision looks nice and clean now, and your wife sounds like a blessing mate.


----------



## anna1

latblaster said:


> The yellow is Iodine. There were 20 clips in place.
> 
> How's the Lemon plant @Flubs


 Damn ! Wish u a speedy recovery !


----------



## latblaster

anna1 said:


> Damn ! Wish u a speedy recovery !


 Yea, it's really not been fun at all. About 2 days post op I was given a bed bath. Everyman's dream some might think to be washed by 2 attractive asian nurses. Nope, it was just embarrassing & uncomfortable.

Never mind, the worst is over.


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Yea, it's really not been fun at all. About 2 days post op I was given a bed bath. Everyman's dream some might think to be washed by 2 attractive asian nurses. Nope, it was just embarrassing & uncomfortable.
> 
> Never mind, the worst is over.


 Nothing beats being independent though, does it bud?


----------



## latblaster

Not being doing much at all, just gentle stretching, trying not to get cabin fever, & counting the days until I can weight bear.

Lost 3.5 kg in 3 weeks, which I ascribe to not drinking any beer, so when I return to normal :lol: , I hope I dont put it all back on.

Here's the Lemon Tree song link.






@Flubs

@dt36

How you doing dt?


----------



## 25434

Blimmin' 'eck!! That's flippin' 'orrible.......it's around 5 in the morning and I opened my day with that song...eurrrgghhhh......good job I'm lying down at the moment... :lol: :lol: ..

strong coffee required to get over that.....

Thank you Latblaster, for taking the time to pick that song up for me.....of course, I blame UK2USA for mentioning it in the first place.......hurr hurrrr. Hey Latblaster, you just keep patience and let your bod heal, gotta look after the short term so you can enjoy the long term right? Errmmm....wut? What? I.....I.....I think that's the saying, 

sooooo.......today I am training back in about half an hour, then work, then food shop. Got squid and chorizo risotto planned for tomorrow, then making some bread for a friend whose having a BBQ this weekend. Oh! Yes yes yes........it's a Friday and tipple night! Wahoooooooooooo...........breaking out the Chablis tonight.

UK2USA. How are you doing? With recent events for you.....don't mind if u don't answer but have to ask., just so you know I'm thinking of you. Ummm.......in a very platonic, just a concerned person, nothing pervy intended sorta way?

Take care men and have a great weekend.

forthosereadingthispostialwaysmakeshitpostsitsinmybloodicanthelpitok?hehe....


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> Blimmin' 'eck!! That's flippin' 'orrible.......it's around 5 in the morning and I opened my day with that song...eurrrgghhhh......good job I'm lying down at the moment... :lol: :lol: ..
> 
> strong coffee required to get over that.....
> 
> Thank you Latblaster, for taking the time to pick that song up for me.....of course, I blame UK2USA for mentioning it in the first place.......hurr hurrrr. Hey Latblaster, you just keep patience and let your bod heal, gotta look after the short term so you can enjoy the long term right? Errmmm....wut? What? I.....I.....I think that's the saying,
> 
> sooooo.......today I am training back in about half an hour, then work, then food shop. Got squid and chorizo risotto planned for tomorrow, then making some bread for a friend whose having a BBQ this weekend. Oh! Yes yes yes........it's a Friday and tipple night! Wahoooooooooooo...........breaking out the Chablis tonight.
> 
> UK2USA. How are you doing? With recent events for you.....don't mind if u don't answer but have to ask., just so you know I'm thinking of you. Ummm.......in a very platonic, just a concerned person, nothing pervy intended sorta way?
> 
> Take care men and have a great weekend.
> 
> forthosereadingthispostialwaysmakeshitpostsitsinmybloodicanthelpitok?hehe....


 Hello Ms Flubs, how could your day not go great with such a nice wake-up song?....you know how songs sometimes get stick in your head, and try as you may to forget them, you just cant? I think we should use this instead of water boarding on our terrorist prisoners, you just know they'll cave in 

I'm doing okay, thank you for asking. There has been a delay in my Dad's burial, some problem finding the right Doctor to sign the death certificate out of the many Doc's he saw, but it has now been sorted and he will be buried on Tuesday. I have been trying to keep busy decorating a townhouse we own and getting it ready to rent, and with my little girls of course, Taekwondo classes three times a week and the t year old starts school in another week, all very exciting.

Now, just because of that lemon song, don't turn "sour" on me  Keep safe, keep well.....and keep singing.


----------



## latblaster

I'll post another such song, that when she listens to it, will send her bonkers.  

On a Thai forum I use, someone did the same thing. Can hear it now in ma heed!


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> I'll post another such song, that when she listens to it, will send her bonkers.
> 
> On a Thai forum I use, someone did the same thing. Can hear it now in ma heed!


 Poor Ms. Flubs will stop talking to us.


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> Poor Ms. [Redacted] will stop talking to us.


 Will I now? Don't you know that [Redacted] is for life not just for Xmas!

now this my dear men......is a song!






ive got zero clue how to put that song in.....durrrrrrr......but that's it? But....but....you still luv me right?


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> Will I now? Don't you know that flubs is for life not just for Xmas!
> 
> now this my dear men......is a song!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive got zero clue how to put that song in.....durrrrrrr......but that's it? But....but....*you still luv me right?*


 To borrow from a lovely sonnet......."Let me count the ways."

Beautiful song.


----------



## 39005

always liked that operatic track from the 5th element 

my favourite female singer atm has to be agnes obel


----------



## latblaster

Especially for you @Flubs


----------



## 25434

@Aqualung. That is a fab song. Added it to one of my playlists. Noice one, thank you.


----------



## 25434

@latblaster

soooooo......chirpy chirpy cheep cheep? :lol: :lol:

6.23 in the morning and.....and....I have to confess I did bed dancing to this one whilst in charge of a cuppa tea....eeeeeeeeeeeek! Lolololololol.........I think I need therapy, I made myself laugh like a drain, durrrrrrr. Sad to say I think my dancing is much worse than some of the ladies in that clip, snicker snicker, in fact I wouldn't be surprised if a medic didn't rush forward to treat me for "fitting" when I get going, oh yes. I can clear floors in seconds.

A very happy weekend to peeps reading. Time for gym.

lastnightiheardmymommasingingasoooooonnnng, ooooeeee chirpychirpycheepcheepchirpychirpycheepcheep chirp!


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> I'll post another such song, that when she listens to it, will send her bonkers.


 Hummmmmmm................am I sensing a challenge here?...ummmmmm.......no, I'm too sensible for this sort of thing.....

actualleeeeeeeeeeeeeee...... :sneaky2:


----------



## Greshie

Now you lot .... THIS IS A SONG..........................................






#andsoshaggable  :drool: :lol:


----------



## UK2USA

Off to the Loury Park Zoo with the kids for the day.....lions and tigers and bears, oh my!

Then maybe if they haven't wiped me out by the time I'm back I will post up a real song for you peeps


----------



## latblaster

Ok, have fun. Just off to bed now.


----------



## 25434

@UK2USA

Tuesday, 5.09. Thinking of you today. Hugs over the airwaves.


----------



## 25434

@Latblaster.....how are you doing? Throwing stuff at the walls yet?


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> @UK2USA
> 
> Tuesday, 5.09. Thinking of you today. Hugs over the airwaves.


 Thank you Ms. Flubs, it's 5.30'ish I guess and I've been awake since 3am. Nothing "actively" keeping me awake but it's obviously lurking in the background there. I am genuinely moved that you remembered. Thank you.


----------



## latblaster

Flubs said:


> @Latblaster.....how are you doing? Throwing stuff at the walls yet?


 Hmmmm, yea, ok, thank you. Still on crutches & will for about another 2.5, when I see the Surgeon again. Better rom, but hip is a stiff. Things improve daily. Doubt I'll ever do squats again though.


----------



## latblaster

@UK2USA

I really understand what you're going through, it's not easy I know.

Miss my M& D every day.

Be strong.


----------



## 25434

For both "ma boys".......Henry Scott Holland..

Death is nothing at all.
I have only slipped away to the next room.
I am I and you are you.
Whatever we were to each other, 
That, we still are.

Call me by my old familiar name.
Speak to me in the easy way
which you always used.
Put no difference into your tone.
Wear no forced air of solemnity or sorrow.

Laugh as we always laughed
at the little jokes we enjoyed together.
Play, smile, think of me. Pray for me.
Let my name be ever the household word
that it always was.
Let it be spoken without effect.
Without the trace of a shadow on it.

Life means all that it ever meant.
It is the same that it ever was.
There is absolute unbroken continuity.
Why should I be out of mind
because I am out of sight?

I am but waiting for you.
For an interval.
Somewhere. Very near.
Just around the corner.

All is well.

a moment of solemnity......normal service resumed this evening...xx


----------



## latblaster

Flubs, that's a lovely poem, made me a little sad.

At Mum's cremation last year my Nephew read WH Auden's 'Funeral Blues'.

How's your 'new life' - your Lemon? 

Lastly, here's a pic of a lovely rainbow I took this afternoon; the orientation is incorrect. Never mind.


----------



## 25434

ooooooooooohhhh...Love the rainbow, and actually the orientation doesn't matter as it's facing upwards right? which is always a good thing....tehee..

Baby Groot is growing well. I have a bucket of rain water which I sprinkle on him now so he doesn't get chemicals (lol..durrr on me I know)....and he sits out in the fresh air all day now to harden up then comes in to the warmth in the night. He has 3 big leaves now and one more tiny one coming up...awwee....I will do another piccie when he is a bit bigger. I feel quite proud of myself, hurrrr hurrr. Thank you for asking.

You know Latblaster...your M & D, in spirit are living still within you, don't be sad my dear t'internet colleague.....life and death...it's a thing....I'm sure I have traits from my parents but sadly will never get the chance to know if I do or don't.

I like to think that when I'm busy in the gym falling over people, wrecking equipment, getting in the wrong cars, trying to climb through windows that are too small for me and being rescued by the guys...siggghhhhh.....somewhere in there I can blame my parents....right?...i....i...mean...gotta blame someone haven't i? hahaha.... my friends say I should have a health and safety notice slapped across my forehead, haha.

and other days when i'm laying in the fields in the early morning watching the deers and rabbits bouncing around, and the grass waving in the wind, and the skies all golden, orange, pink and blue...I think...wowwwww..... I'm sooooo lucky to be here to enjoy this...

not sure who I can blame the hangovers on, or the sudden bursts of "i'm doing it anyway even though everyone says I can't!" come from...snicker snicker....

mind that hip now mister! Be gentle on yourself....


----------



## Greshie

Erm @Flubs that window incident where you had to be rescued?????? um I don't recall reading that one anywhere ... would you care to enlighten us ?


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> ooooooooooohhhh...Love the rainbow, and actually the orientation doesn't matter as it's facing upwards right? which is always a good thing....tehee..
> 
> Baby Groot is growing well. I have a bucket of rain water which I sprinkle on him now so he doesn't get chemicals (lol..durrr on me I know)....and he sits out in the fresh air all day now to harden up then comes in to the warmth in the night. He has 3 big leaves now and one more tiny one coming up...awwee....I will do another piccie when he is a bit bigger. I feel quite proud of myself, hurrrr hurrr. Thank you for asking.
> 
> You know Latblaster...your M & D, in spirit are living still within you, don't be sad my dear t'internet colleague.....life and death...it's a thing....I'm sure I have traits from my parents but sadly will never get the chance to know if I do or don't.
> 
> I like to think that when I'm busy in the gym falling over people, wrecking equipment, getting in the wrong cars, trying to climb through windows that are too small for me and being rescued by the guys...siggghhhhh.....somewhere in there I can blame my parents....right?...i....i...mean...gotta blame someone haven't i? hahaha.... my friends say I should have a health and safety notice slapped across my forehead, haha.
> 
> and other days when i'm laying in the fields in the early morning watching the deers and rabbits bouncing around, and the grass waving in the wind, and the skies all golden, orange, pink and blue...I think...wowwwww..... I'm sooooo lucky to be here to enjoy this...
> 
> not sure who I can blame the hangovers on, or the sudden bursts of "i'm doing it anyway even though everyone says I can't!" come from...snicker snicker....
> 
> mind that hip now mister! Be gentle on yourself....


 I think you only have yourself to blame.

For being kind, considerate, funny, and the cutest uk-m'er ever! You are a joy, Ms, Flubs.


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> I think you only have yourself to blame.
> 
> You are a joy, Ms, [Redacted].



View attachment 135057


hurrr hurrr....but thank you, very kind words.

View attachment 99612


and this is my "cake in a mug" experience.....cough......I....I.....i'mnotsureitworked?

View attachment 134539


:lol:


----------



## 25434

Greshie said:


> Erm @[Redacted] that window incident where you had to be rescued?????? um I don't recall reading that one anywhere ... would you care to enlighten us ?


 Dear Gershwin, you have seen nearly all of my blunders...lol.. this is a recent one actually, and HONESTLY wasn't my fault.....no no no stop laughing!! It's true....

I won't tell the tale but I did find myself half in and half out of a window that was just that leeeeetle bit tweeny for my bottom, which by the way is considerable! :blush: .....

allittookwasamanwithamanlymantooltotakeoutpartofthewindowframesoicouldretreatwithnodignitywhatsoever.... :whistling: :lol: :lol:

View attachment 115177


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> View attachment 135057
> 
> 
> hurrr hurrr....but thank you, very kind words.
> 
> View attachment 99612
> 
> 
> and this is my "cake in a mug" experience.....cough......I....I.....i'mnotsureitworked?
> 
> 
> View attachment 134539
> 
> 
> :lol:


 It looks like it took on a life of its own, has it stopped growing yet?


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> It looks like it took on a life of its own, has it stopped growing yet?


 Haha...it was supposed to be a nice little choccie sponge cake, small in proportion, little treat, snicker snicker. It was like Vesuvius going off in the microwave, I watched it grow and grooowwwww...... there wasn't anything left in the cup by the end and the cake was rock hard. What a disaster! Even worse, no cake! Boooo....

im just off to the gym now, and I have some bread proving which I will bake when I get back. Luckily I'm better at bread than cakes so eggs, smoke salmon and fresh bread for brunch. Yum.

@latblaster

good morning, how are you doing? No more infections hopefully? Managed a toddle up and down anywhere yet?

Have a good day fellas, or...ummm....have a good sleep? Depending on the time of day where you are.


----------



## latblaster

Spoke to the Surgeon yesterday & he said it's ok to weight bear on both legs, but using crutches still. I feel much more positive now. :thumb

The time is +6gmt here.


----------



## latblaster

Just come back from the Mall, very busy this weekend as yesterday was 'Mother Day', & many people ofc, take their Mums out, & don't work. This includes the Taxis which we have to use for getting around mostly, so waited ages for one. My wife doesn't feel confident enough yet driving the Wildtrak - big Ford pick up.

Back at home now, Leg's aching a little bit, so am taking 500ml of Medicinal Heineken.


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> Just come back from the Mall, very busy this weekend as yesterday was 'Mother Day', & many people ofc, take their Mums out, & don't work. This includes the Taxis which we have to use for getting around mostly, so waited ages for one. My wife doesn't feel confident enough yet driving the Wildtrak - big Ford pick up.
> 
> Back at home now, Leg's aching a little bit, so am taking 500ml of Medicinal Heineken.


 Medicinal Heineken....well yes, quite acceptable...I myself had a lovely glass of prosecco in the garden whilst reading my book. One must.... 

and take it easy on your legs.....but glad to hear you are starting to get out.

Pic of my bread.

(mumsnet I know I know)..... 

View attachment IMG_0897.JPG


----------



## Sasnak

Looks nice! Shame I have to be over 45 to eat it. 18 months to go, can you freeze it for me!


----------



## 25434

Sasnak said:


> Looks nice! Shame I have to be over 45 to eat it. 18 months to go, can you freeze it for me!


 Could do but it would be door stop material by that time...I'll make you a fresh one on the day, haha


----------



## Sasnak

Thanks, I'll finish this bottle of red in the intervening period.


----------



## latblaster

@Flubs

That bread looks awesome! :thumb

What recipe/flour did you use?


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> Medicinal Heineken....well yes, quite acceptable...I myself had a lovely glass of prosecco in the garden whilst reading my book. One must....
> 
> and take it easy on your legs.....but glad to hear you are starting to get out.
> 
> Pic of my bread.
> 
> (mumsnet I know I know).....
> 
> View attachment 144672


 That bread looks awesome Ms. Flubs. I love bread, a weakness, I know. Over here you have to go to a small private bakery to get good bread, supermarket stuff is quite plain and bland. That bread, cheese, pickles, a little pate and some coffee.....mmmmm


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> @[Redacted]
> 
> That bread looks awesome! :thumb
> 
> What recipe/flour did you use?


 Thank you, how kind and thanks for asking.

I love making bread all by hand, no machines. This one is made with strong white bread flour made from a local farm, yeast, water, half a teaspoon salt. Literally mix them in a bowl until a gloopy mess, cover and leave on the side overnight. Next day plop out onto surface, no kneading required, form into a ball and in the oven for 40 mins. Da daaaaa.....mmmmmm.....the smell is amazing and no chemicals and poop stuff. Yum. I make different types of bread, really like seeing the transformation.

if you google "no knead bread" you can see a ton of recipes on it. I copied one of them and now do it regularly and add herbs, olives, cheese, you know, whatever takes my fancy.

sorry for long answer.......durrrrr.....


----------



## latblaster

Thank you Flubs....


----------



## 66983

Permission to come aboard guys?

Just turned 45 today.


----------



## anna1

I ' m not but I dont care . I'll snoop around here and try to stop me 

the bread loaf looks awesome @Flubs ! I like to do that too but yours looks like real pro work !


----------



## anna1

Sparkey said:


> Permission to come aboard guys?
> 
> Just turned 45 today.


 Happy Birthday !


----------



## Greshie

Flubs said:


> Medicinal Heineken....well yes, quite acceptable...I myself had a lovely glass of prosecco in the garden whilst reading my book. One must....
> 
> and take it easy on your legs.....but glad to hear you are starting to get out.
> 
> Pic of my bread.
> 
> (mumsnet I know I know).....
> 
> View attachment 144672


 So where's my slice huh?? :lol: :drool:

I'm useless at making bread from scratch, it's one of the few baking things I can't do ... so normally make the packet stuff


----------



## Greshie

Sparkey said:


> Permission to come aboard guys?
> 
> Just turned 45 today.


 Happy birthday ... you are still a mere sprog compared with some of us !


----------



## UK2USA

Sparkey said:


> Permission to come aboard guys?
> 
> Just turned 45 today.


 Happy birthday young ' un don't forget the monthly dues - paypal only - money goes to @Flubs for her "save the cake" fund.


----------



## 25434

Sparkey said:


> Permission to come aboard guys?
> 
> Just turned 45 today.


 Happy birthday Sparkey. I'm a bit late to the party of course....no change there, but hope you had or are having a great day/evening.


----------



## latblaster

Went to see my Orthopaedic Surgeon again today, & everything is going great.

I will start full weight bearing now using a walking stick.

It will be 7 weeks on Wednesday since I had the op, & it has not been easy. However, despite this & a couple of other minor health issues, I will continue to do the best I can. 

When I'm fully mobile I'm gonna start baking some bread. So Flubs, a challenge awaits you.


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Went to see my Orthopaedic Surgeon again today, & everything is going great.
> 
> I will start full weight bearing now using a walking stick.
> 
> It will be 7 weeks on Wednesday since I had the op, & it has not been easy. However, despite this & a couple of other minor health issues, I will continue to do the best I can.
> 
> When I'm fully mobile I'm gonna start baking some bread. So Flubs, a challenge awaits you.
> 
> View attachment 145054


 Oh no you didn't! A bread throw down huh? My money is on Ms. Flubs, I'm afraid.

And you'll be healed enough to be dancing like a loon at the Christmas party then?


----------



## 25434

Oooeeeerrrrr.....a bread throw down...hummmmm.......better practice my kneading technique then.....

Good to get the update on your hip Latblaster. I bet even though you need the stick for a while you will feel amazing being able to get round. I had a little illness once and when I could finally walk from my bedroom to the kitchen it was like getting to the top of Everest! Wahaaaaaaayyyyeeeeeeeee......haha....


----------



## damn shame

I'm 44 today, just had oats/peanut butter/honey and chocolate whey for breakfast the gym later. In the best shape now than I have ever been. Sure I have been huge (97KG lean!!!) I think it's a stage we all go through then many realize it is not healthy or sustainable for a great period of time if you actually want to enjoy your life. Now I am happy and healthy at 77KG lean and carido is off the charts.

Not sure what I will be doing later will probably go out to celebrate with my amazingly hot 24 year old wife for a nice meal tonight and maybe a bottle of champagne. (1st world problems in a 2nd world country)


----------



## 39005

latblaster said:


> Went to see my Orthopaedic Surgeon again today, & everything is going great.
> 
> I will start full weight bearing now using a walking stick.
> 
> It will be 7 weeks on Wednesday since I had the op, & it has not been easy. However, despite this & a couple of other minor health issues, I will continue to do the best I can.
> 
> When I'm fully mobile I'm gonna start baking some bread. So Flubs, a challenge awaits you.
> 
> View attachment 145054


 get well soon lats ... kinda reminds me of my knee xray










... im also 48 this week so into coffin dodger territory


----------



## latblaster

@aqualung

Just sitting in the car in town with the window down. Got some odd looks when cracked up laughing at your xray!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Happy Birthday mate!


----------



## UK2USA

aqualung said:


> get well soon lats ... kinda reminds me of my knee xray
> 
> 
> 
> ... im also 48 this week so into coffin dodger territory


 You can clearly see what's wrong with you mate.......the gap between the new knee joint is too big


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

latblaster said:


> Went to see my Orthopaedic Surgeon again today, & everything is going great.
> 
> I will start full weight bearing now using a walking stick.
> 
> It will be 7 weeks on Wednesday since I had the op, & it has not been easy. However, despite this & a couple of other minor health issues, I will continue to do the best I can.
> 
> When I'm fully mobile I'm gonna start baking some bread. So Flubs, a challenge awaits you.
> 
> View attachment 145054


 Was you being burgled at the time, because it looks like a man wearing a mask on your groin lol


----------



## 25434

@UK2USA

Hello there, I was looking at news at daft o clock during the night and wondered if the hurricanes willffect your area? It's heading for Florida state and I think I remember you saying you live in that area? If you do, I just wanted to say I hope you and your family will be safe.

@Latblaster. Morning  how are you doing with the walking? Ok I hope.

today I'm considering lopping off my looong hair which is getting a bit annoying, yes I know, startling news from the [Redacted] camp! Eeeeeeeeeek!


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> @UK2USA
> 
> Hello there, I was looking at news at daft o clock during the night and wondered if the hurricanes willffect your area? It's heading for Florida state and I think I remember you saying you live in that area? If you do, I just wanted to say I hope you and your family will be safe.
> 
> @Latblaster. Morning  how are you doing with the walking? Ok I hope.
> 
> today I'm considering lopping off my looong hair which is getting a bit annoying, yes I know, startling news from the Flubs camp! Eeeeeeeeeek!


 Thank you Ms. Flubs, the storm is indeed heading right towards where I live, which is just east of the Tampa Bay area. It has been almost impossible to find supplies to protect the house, like plywood, and I have so many windows on my house it would take forever to board up anyway (see pics). I have two sliding glass doors which are particularly vulnerable because of their size and proximity to a fence which likely won't withstand the winds and will be blown into them. I have one room which will act as a safe room if the doo-doo hits the fan. I have already equipped it with food, water, flashlights, chairs and bedding, although with the Temps it will be oppressively hot - baby wipes will also be in the large cooler along with the water and ice for refreshing face wipes. Time will tell all.


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> @UK2USA
> 
> Hello there, I was looking at news at daft o clock during the night and wondered if the hurricanes willffect your area? It's heading for Florida state and I think I remember you saying you live in that area? If you do, I just wanted to say I hope you and your family will be safe.
> 
> @Latblaster. Morning  how are you doing with the walking? Ok I hope.
> 
> *today I'm considering lopping off my looong hair which is getting a bit annoying, *yes I know, startling news from the Flubs camp! Eeeeeeeeeek!


 I know this wasn't intended for me, but.......I can't help myself, sorry. You have to post up a pic before you cut it, no pervyness intend, I swear.


----------



## latblaster

Yup, I'm ok...use the walking stick all the time, & it's improving - but not as quick as I want !! Gotta be patient... :thumbup1:

Had an immense storm last night, lasted around 3 hours. It was overhead for 30 mins, & I've never heard thunder quite as loud before!

Hope Irma gives you a miss & you & the fam are ok. 

Haircut Flubs....! The only time I saw a pic of you in your avi, must have been 3+years ago when it was just above your shoulders. Time passes sooo quickly.

Haven't forgotten about the bread challenge; the day draws closer though... :thumb

My sister is allegedly coming to stay next month which will be nice. Hasn't booked a flight yet: too busy as always. It'll be a last minute rush no doubt.


----------



## latblaster




----------



## latblaster

The above pic is of the Rice fields nearby. After last night's storm which should see the end of the rainy season, the rice becomes 'pregnant' & is ready to harvest.

The 'skin' from the rice makes a very good addition to the soil, so when I grow some Tomatoes at the end of this month, they'll be big & juicy. I hope! :thumb


----------



## latblaster

Thai cow with enormous ears!


----------



## 25434

latblaster said:


> Yup, I'm ok...use the walking stick all the time, & it's improving - but not as quick as I want !! Gotta be patient... :thumbup1:
> 
> Had an immense storm last night, lasted around 3 hours. It was overhead for 30 mins, & I've never heard thunder quite as loud before!
> 
> Hope Irma gives you a miss & you & the fam are ok.
> 
> Haircut [Redacted]....! The only time I saw a pic of you in your avi, must have been 3+years ago when it was just above your shoulders. Time passes sooo quickly.
> 
> Haven't forgotten about the bread challenge; the day draws closer though... :thumb
> 
> My sister is allegedly coming to stay next month which will be nice. Hasn't booked a flight yet: too busy as always. It'll be a last minute rush no doubt.


 Glad you are improving, and yes, patience is a good thing, you need to relaaaaaaaaaax and the end will be worth it. You will get there, I know it. Snap on the weather front though, it was thundering, lightning and raining stair rods where I live last night..euwwwww....but kind of nice too cos I was reading a book with a glass of wine and felt all cosy, lol...the ying and the yang.

uh oh!,, bread challenge....gulp! I can only make a couple of things on the bread front..hummmmm......could be interesting. Methinks you will win hands down but that's ok by me.

noitisnthowannoyinggrrrrrrrrhumph...... :lol:


----------



## 25434

@UK2USA

flippin 'eck! I quoted your post and it went ooop in a puff of smoke...doh...please pretend it's there? :whistling:

I really hope you will be ok, it sounds scary as hell. The pics on the news look shocking so crossing fingers for you and your girls. Hoping the storm weakens and passes you by.

Take care mister...


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> @UK2USA
> 
> flippin 'eck! I quoted your post and it went ooop in a puff of smoke...doh...please pretend it's there? :whistling:
> 
> I really hope you will be ok, it sounds scary as hell. The pics on the news look shocking so crossing fingers for you and your girls. Hoping the storm weakens and passes you by.
> 
> Take care mister...


 Thank you Ms. Flubs, it's looking pretty bad for my neck of the woods, and yes, my girls, missus and munchkins, are the main priority. The storm just hit Key West, in the Florida Keys and we are already getting decent rain and a few tornadoes, and to put that into perspective, that's a 7 hour drive and about 300 miles south of me.


----------



## Greshie

UK2USA said:


> Thank you Ms. Flubs, it's looking pretty bad for my neck of the woods, and yes, my girls, missus and munchkins, are the main priority. The storm just hit Key West, in the Florida Keys and we are already getting decent rain and a few tornadoes, and to put that into perspective, that's a 7 hour drive and about 300 miles south of me.


 Hope you have come through the storm safely... the devastation has been terrible ....


----------



## UK2USA

Greshie said:


> Hope you have come through the storm safely... the devastation has been terrible ....


 Thank you, we were lucky, had minimal damage and had a "camping out" for my kids at the local shelter, (my 5 year old 's school) for the night of the storms arrival. The storm caused so much heartache and devastation for some poor souls though.


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> Thank you, we were lucky, had minimal damage and had a "camping out" for my kids at the local shelter, (my 5 year old 's school) for the night of the storms arrival. The storm caused so much heartache and devastation for some poor souls though.


 I'm so glad you and your fam are ok. I was watching the weather reports here and it just look terrible. I was also remembering those crocs just swimming around under your veranda? I thought they may be washed into your garden etc...

pheweeeeee........and breeeeaaaaaaathe...


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> I'm so glad you and your fam are ok. I was watching the weather reports here and it just look terrible. I was also remembering those crocs just swimming around under your veranda? I thought they may be washed into your garden etc...
> 
> pheweeeeee........and breeeeaaaaaaathe...


 Strange thing is you often see people wading around in the flood water after a storm and I've ways wondered if they realize the water is polluted by sewage and God knows what else, and that it has snakes, gators, scorpions and a whole host of other things floating around in it. Definately not my idea of fun.


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> Strange thing is you often see people wading around in the flood water after a storm and I've ways wondered if they realize the water is polluted by sewage and God knows what else, and that it has snakes, gators, scorpions and a whole host of other things floating around in it. Definately not my idea of fun.


 Yes, indeed, bleurrrgghh.


----------



## ausmaz

UK2USA said:


> Strange thing is you often see people wading around in the flood water after a storm and I've ways wondered if they realize the water is polluted by sewage and God knows what else, and that it has snakes, gators, scorpions and a whole host of other things floating around in it. Definately not my idea of fun.


 Glad to hear you and yours came through it ok man, scary lookin stuff


----------



## UK2USA

ausmaz said:


> Glad to hear you and yours came through it ok man, scary lookin stuff


 Thanks buddy, we are lucky so many poor unfortunate people had their lives ruined by Irma, a lot of people in the Caribbean in particular, who had little to begin with, have been totally wiped out by it.


----------



## latblaster

UK2USA said:


> Thanks buddy, we are lucky so many poor unfortunate people had their lives ruined by Irma, a lot of people in the Caribbean in particular, who had little to begin with, have been totally wiped out by it.


 And sometimes in the UK there's too much snow (2cm) or the 'wrong sort of leaves on the traintracks' & the country seems to stop.

Glad you're ok. :beer:


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> And sometimes in the UK there's too much snow (2cm) or the 'wrong sort of leaves on the traintracks' & the country seems to stop.
> 
> Glad you're ok. :beer:


 Thanks buddy, how you doing, you playing soccer yet?


----------



## latblaster

No soccer, only Muay Thai.....


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> No soccer, only Muay Thai.....


 Damn! That's even better. You're certainly doing better than me, I had a knee replaced and it's shite, hurts if I squat, hurts if I kick something with that leg, and clicks out loud when I go up and down stairs. I would live to do some Muay Thai or Ju Jitsu.


----------



## latblaster

Err.....I wuz joking about the Muay Thai. 

Otherwise, it's getting better slowly. My mate, who's from Indiana had his knee & hip done 10 years ago, said it took about a year to feel that his leg was 'his'.


----------



## UK2USA

latblaster said:


> Err.....I wuz joking about the Muay Thai.
> 
> Otherwise, it's getting better slowly. My mate, who's from Indiana had his knee & hip done 10 years ago, said it took about a year to feel that his leg was 'his'.


 My knee was replaced over two years ago and its still crap.......no Muay Thai.......im shocked


----------



## UK2USA

@latblaster how you doing mate? You should be running laps by now?

I had a follow up appointment at the cancer center today which was pretty positive, doc said the throat was a bit red, but put that down to a cold. He saw and felt nothing wrong though, so all is good. I just have to do a chest xray, apparently if my type of cancer does come back it most often appears in the lungs, so will sort that tomorrow.

The 45+thread has been a bit quiet lately?


----------



## Sasnak

Bump. What are all us olds doing this weekend?


----------



## UK2USA

Kid day tomorrow, play, pool time, eat out somewhere, and tomorrow is a workout day for daddy. Sunday morning is my day for a bike ride, usually breakfast with my buddy at O Dark Thirty at our local breakfast place, followed by about a three hour or so ride. Thid Sunday may be a little longer since a ride to the Ace Cafe on Orlando may be in the cards. Then back home, quick shower, back in the pool with the kids, dinner and chill.


----------



## SimpleLimit

UK2USA said:


> View attachment 145365
> 
> 
> View attachment 145366
> 
> 
> View attachment 145367


 Now that's a house I would not mind living in..


----------



## UK2USA

SimpleLimit said:


> Now that's a house I would not mind living in..


 Thank you. Bigger than I need to be honest, but it primarily an investment for my wife and kids.


----------



## damn shame

My daughter is at the village visiting family so got the weekend to myself. I will be training and maybe having a binge day before I start my new cycle and "diet"Monday.


----------



## Greshie

Very busy week ahead of me so will just be chilling ... might make Pumpkin Loaf, and if the weather stays dry(ish) do a little in the garden ...

Otherwise have the Telegraph crossword to do, several books to read, and Miss Peregrine's Home for Peculiar Children DVD to watch!


----------



## Sasnak

Have a good one all!


----------



## GMDJ

Taking my kids to yet another birthday party. Tomorrow I escape to the gym.


----------



## Fadi

raptordog said:


> Hi all, just wondering how many of you guys are still
> 
> training that are over 45.


 I'm 52.



raptordog said:


> Been into training on and off since my teens ...


 Been lifting consistently now for 37 years, since 1980 when I was 15. Granted, the intensity has changed over the years to meet my requirement and purpose for training.



raptordog said:


> Seems has people get older training for size and muscle seen to be
> 
> of less importance.
> 
> Perhaps this is down to the reduced natural test production


 Each one of us has his reasons for why they did and still do what they do. For me, it has nothing to do with hormones, as I got back into Olympic weightlifting back in 2010 at the age of 45, with the sole purpose of breaking a Master's clean & jerk World record at the Weightlifting World Masters Championships held in Poland. Within 3 months of getting back into it, I won the state title, but got broken, (physically broken on purpose..., could hardly walk), by the person you'd least expect to go out of their way to cause you harm... your coach. It left an extremely bitter taste in my mouth to learn that people like this actually still exist. My trusting, (obviously naïve), and unsuspecting nature nearly got me paralysed. You live and you learn ...



raptordog said:


> used to spend hours looking through muscle mags, arnie/ big Lou/
> 
> mentzer/ bill pearl etc as a lad and saying "thats wot I want to look like"


 It was the bodybuilding magazines that played a huge part in improving my command of the English language very rapidly, thanks to the Oxford dictionary being there for each and every single word I didn't understand at the time, and when you learn that it took me one whole month to read and fully understand the meaning of all words within a bodybuilding magazine, read from cover to cover, you'd get a fairly accurate idea of how dismal my command of the English language was back in those days.

Reading and seeing Arnold , Platz, Zane, Mentzer, Samir etc, did inspire me I must admit, as I did (and still do) admire the discipline all those Champions had, yet none of them was ever an idol of mine, as I simply don't have idols in any facet of my life. Respect, inspiration, and admiration for sure..., idolising no.



raptordog said:


> sadly never did make it to that level lol.


 For amounts of weights I lifted, it's all under my profile. As far as bodybuilding went though, my best years were in my early 30s, when standing at 5,3" or 5,4" (162.5cm tall), I weighed 90kg, with legs measuring 28" and arms sitting at 17.5". I had a video of myself with these measurements, only to have it wiped off whilst recording something on top of it, some recording to do with one of my girls back then. Wasn't happy about that, but you win some you lose some.

I no longer weigh that much of course, as I've dropped back down to about /between 72kg and 75kg these days. Hopefully this coming January 2018, I will be starting a personal journal, and I will put up a video performing some barbell complexes to kick things off. It should be interesting as I have a huge/extreme idea planned for 2018, and I'll be including every move in the journal for accountability and whatever else UK-M members wish to throw my way, positively and/or negatively.

So why am I still lifting weights after all those years? As I've said once on the forum, you don't lose muscles because you get old, you get old because you lose muscles. It's through the full comprehension of these words of wisdom that my weight training is still my best friend ... and shall remain so until I breath my last ...

Fadi.


----------



## Uryens

Fadi65 said:


> I no longer weigh that much of course, as I've dropped back down to about /between 72kg and 75kg these days. *Hopefully this coming January 2018, I will be starting a personal journal*, and I will put up a video performing some barbell complexes to kick things off. It should be interesting as I have a huge/extreme idea planned for 2018, and I'll be including every move in the journal for accountability and whatever else UK-M members wish to throw my way, positively and/or negatively.
> 
> Fadi.


 Can't wait for this


----------



## UK2USA

Had some rain, so we skipped the pool and went to International Mall in Tampa, where the wife proceeded to teach the girls how to use Daddy's credit card. At least they got matching "rocker" jackets, just so they can meet Daddy tomorrow for lunch at the Ace Cafe in Orlando.


----------



## 25434

@UK2USA......another lovely shot of the girls.......

hello boys....I took a day off work today to bake, train and loll about. Here are some of the loaves. Ciabatta with Rosemary and garlic and rock salt, one walnut loaf and a French baguette which I'm having with home made pumpkin and ginger soup for tea...urrrmmmm.....not the whole baguette though, half....yup. HALF!! Yes, too much but baguettes don't last too long when they are fresh.....would be rude not to right? Haha....

View attachment 146469


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> @UK2USA......another lovely shot of the girls.......
> 
> hello boys....I took a day off work today to bake, train and loll about. Here are some of the loaves. Ciabatta with Rosemary and garlic and rock salt, one walnut loaf and a French baguette which I'm having with home made pumpkin and ginger soup for tea...urrrmmmm.....not the whole baguette though, half....yup. HALF!! Yes, too much but baguettes don't last too long when they are fresh.....would be rude not to right? Haha....
> 
> View attachment 146469


 Thank you Ms Flubs, the girls actually had a great time, it's an upscale version of the London Ace Cafe so no grunge, and there was live music which they loved, couple of pics, one on Daddy's bike, the other glaming it up on the outside tables.

The bread looks absolutely awesome, I love bread and don't care about the carbs....maybe that's why Daddy's fat  What a great reason to take the day off from work too.

Daddy has an appointment today with his Doc, he has swollen lymph nodes under his arm, and since he had cancer in the lymph nodes in his neck we figure a quick checkup is in the cards. Good thing is they are painful (I know, seems strange) but cancerous ones usually aren't 

Haven't heard from@latblaster in a while, I hope he's doing good. Keep safe Ms. Flubs.


----------



## Sasnak

Best of luck with the checkup @UK2USA yes, I understand that if they hurt then it's nothing to worry about from that standpoint. @Flubs nice!

Lastly, hopefully @latblaster hasn't fallen off his stick in the toilet, update on post surgery please.


----------



## UK2USA

Sasnak said:


> Best of luck with the checkup @UK2USA yes, I understand that if they hurt then it's nothing to worry about from that standpoint. @Flubs nice!
> 
> Lastly, hopefully @latblaster hasn't fallen off his stick in the toilet, update on post surgery please.


 Thanks buddy.


----------



## 25434

@UK2USA fingers and toes crossed for you mister, get that appointment and keep it. Those two girls look proper cool in their rock chic gear. Great photo, and nice bike 

and yes, Latblaster...update please and hope things are going ok for you.


----------



## UK2USA

How's everyone in "old town" today. I spent the day at the Zoo as a chaperone for my kids class and had a blast. I love the cats!

@latblaster is still missing in action?


----------



## 25434

What great piccies....I was just working today...bleurrrrgh... did gym after workout gave a slight sore throat starting....humph....I think a cold is about to arrive, not happy about it but the up side is that if I get one now I prolly won't have one over Xmas. Yay!

i was wondering about Latblaster. I hope he is doing ok.


----------



## 25434

By the wayyyyyeeeeeee...... @UK2USA

Did you get your appointment? Hummmm?....


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> By the wayyyyyeeeeeee...... @UK2USA
> 
> Did you get your appointment? Hummmm?....


 Thank you Ms. Flubs, I saw the Doc and he explained that since the radiation destroyed all of the lymph nodes in my neck, which had to be done since they were cancerous, the next closest set of lymph nodes are under my arms (armpits sounds so tacky), and that they would be the ones fighting any infection which would have been fought by the neck ones. He also said that since I now had less lymph nodes, the ones under my arms would likely be working overtime to make up for the missing ones. Sooooo, long story longer, he thought the issue was a throat infection/cold and gave me some antibiotics to help the lymph nodes do their thing, 5 days later I felt good, no pain, no swelling, so all is good, thank God.

Now that i have boredbyou to near death, how have you been?

Wonder what the deal is with Latblaster, I hope he's good and not having post-surgery issues.


----------



## 25434

Thank you for saying, I didn't mean to be intrusive at all. I'm glad the news wasn't bad for you. I don't know if you know this already but the lymph nodes filter out bad stuff for your body(simplistic version, excuse me).....you could have a gentle massage and the masseuse, if any good, would flow upwards which help the nodes to do their job. I studied and worked as an holistic therapist for a while and I used to do this. It's gentle and relaxing whilst giving your bod a little help.

of course I'm not saying it's a miracle or telling you what to do of course, it's just an idea, and it feels good.

take care you and hurray for the good news. Happy weekend.


----------



## mal

52 years old...and feel it


----------



## Sasnak

mal said:


> 52 years old...and feel it


 I know how ya feel.....it's that stubborn fat around the belly and sides that you can't shift when you get to our age :whistling:


----------



## UK2USA

Hello my fellow golden oldies, I have often seen people.on here saying they take celery and beetroot for blood pressure, but never looked into it, until last night, there would seem to be some science behind it and beet juice is on the shopping list 

Couldn't post up the links, there were a few, so screen shot one.


----------



## 25434

I make a reaaaaaally good chocolate and beetroot cake....does that count perchance? I buy beetroot every week and slice it up in my chicken sarnies, and chop into cubes to eat with feta cheese and green salad for my lunch...yum.


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> I make a reaaaaaally good chocolate and beetroot cake....does that count perchance? I buy beetroot every week and slice it up in my chicken sarnies, and chop into cubes to eat with feta cheese and green salad for my lunch...yum.


 Typical me, a day late and a dollar short 

The articles I read said fresh is great, but even in the studies tinned stuff was just as good, but had added sidium. I actually love beetroot - strangely, I even liked it as a kid.

Chocolate and beetroot cake? Anyone ever tell you that you're a wicked tease?


----------



## 25434

@UK2USA......

:lol: Happy Thursday to ya....I'm just up and off to the gym for a quick glute and Hamid routine before work. Feel a bit like this....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

View attachment 64212


but gotta be done.....


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> View attachment 116275
> 
> 
> @UK2USA......
> 
> :lol: Happy Thursday to ya....I'm just up and off to the gym for a quick glute and Hamid routine before work. Feel a bit like this....zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> View attachment 64212
> 
> 
> but gotta be done.....


 Definitely me in the second pic today, had an incredible session yesterday and felt so strong I didn't want to quit......did to much I think, but today is a rest day so all good.


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> Definitely me in the second pic today, had an incredible session yesterday and felt so strong I didn't want to quit......did to much I think, but today is a rest day so all good.


 you and me both there! I did a hard session this morning. Once I got there I totally kicked my own butt and now...a few hours later I'm slightly regretting it as my bum feels sore. Not so bad if I don't move but if I get up from my seat....euuuwwwww...hahahaha..... and I did my martial arts last night too so I feel really achey. Hope you are having a nice rest day and your beautiful girls are well and happy.


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> you and me both there! I did a hard session this morning. Once I got there I totally kicked my own butt and now...a few hours later I'm slightly regretting it as my bum feels sore. Not so bad if I don't move but if I get up from my seat....euuuwwwww...hahahaha..... and I did my martial arts last night too so I feel really achey. Hope you are having a nice rest day and your beautiful girls are well and happy.


 At least I can rub my sore arms and shoulders in public


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> At least I can rub my sore arms and shoulders in public



View attachment 134360


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> you and me both there! I did a hard session this morning. Once I got there I totally kicked my own butt and now...a few hours later I'm slightly regretting it as my bum feels sore. Not so bad if I don't move but if I get up from my seat....euuuwwwww...hahahaha..... and I did my martial arts last night too so I feel really achey. Hope you are having a nice rest day and your beautiful girls are well and happy.


 What kind of martial arts are you doing Ms. @Flubs ? My little ones are taking Taekwondo - here they are graduating to purple belts a couple of weeks ago


----------



## 25434

@UK2USA

wowwwwwww....that is a really lovely pic of your girls, soooo pretty, and a couple of hard nuts! Wayyyy to go girls...









fist bump? 

I have done Taekwondo and kick boxing historically, but I settled on Wing Tsung in the end. I like to be able to deflect a blow knowing I can maim and/or kill with minimum effort. Hurr hurrr.......I have to admit, it took me a while to learn how to relax into a blow(that's not quite the right meaning) as my natural instinct is to tense and batter my opponent to the floor, but my Sifu is working hard with me on that. I get battered left right and centre on training days....  however if I wasn't doing this I would be doing something else as I like to keep busy, learn new things, challenge myself. Thank you for asking by the way.


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> @UK2USA
> 
> wowwwwwww....that is a really lovely pic of your girls, soooo pretty, and a couple of hard nuts! Wayyyy to go girls...
> 
> View attachment 61799
> 
> 
> fist bump?
> 
> I have done Taekwondo and kick boxing historically, but I settled on Wing Tsung in the end. I like to be able to deflect a blow knowing I can maim and/or kill with minimum effort. Hurr hurrr.......I have to admit, it took me a while to learn how to relax into a blow(that's not quite the right meaning) as my natural instinct is to tense and batter my opponent to the floor, but my Sifu is working hard with me on that. I get battered left right and centre on training days....  however if I wasn't doing this I would be doing something else as I like to keep busy, learn new things, challenge myself. Thank you for asking by the way.


 Thank you Ms Flubs.

Remind me not to make you mad then, the only thing I like battered is my fish


----------



## 25434

UK2USA said:


> Thank you Ms [Redacted], the only thing I like battered is my fish


 Now you are talking! Crisp battered fish with triple cooked chips..mmmm....although I haven't had fish in batter for a long while. I love to eat fish, marinated and grilled with lots of lemon juice or chilli dip, the fresh stuff not the gloop. Yum...and squid and cuttlefish....phwoaarrrrr. Went to a place a couple of years ago where they flash fried fresh cuttlefish straight off the boat, served with olive oil and lemon juice, oh my gawwwwwd! Was in heaven, large glass of white wine, big salad and a plate full of cuttlefish. Ohhhh yesssss...

and now its cuppa t time....my post snooze drink..hehe....


----------



## UK2USA

Flubs said:


> Now you are talking! Crisp battered fish with triple cooked chips..mmmm....although I haven't had fish in batter for a long while. I love to eat fish, marinated and grilled with lots of lemon juice or chilli dip, the fresh stuff not the gloop. Yum...and squid and cuttlefish....phwoaarrrrr. Went to a place a couple of years ago where they flash fried fresh cuttlefish straight off the boat, served with olive oil and lemon juice, oh my gawwwwwd! Was in heaven, large glass of white wine, big salad and a plate full of cuttlefish. Ohhhh yesssss...
> 
> and now its cuppa t time....my post snooze drink..hehe....


 I have never eaten cuttlefish....but do love calamari and, although it's not the healthiest thing in the world, battered cod, cooked to a crisp - yum.


----------



## sean m

Have you ever dived with cuttlefish ?

Amazing to watch them communicate with body colors and patterns.


----------



## UK2USA

Ms. @Flubs I am.so jealous of the beautiful snow, can we trade places for a few days?

Ironically, my little girls have been ice skating over the past month or so, and I asked their mom to buy them some nice winter clothes because it's obviously cold on the ice 32C and below. Well, she ended up.order snow/ski clothes for them, bless her. So, rather than send them back, I have spent the last couple of weeks trying to find the perfect location for them to have a snow trip - close to an airport, stuff to do besides the snow , open spaces etc. Well Washington DC is perfect - museums, national mall, ice skating rink in the middle of the museums, real close to Reagan National airport ( don't want to drive), but it won't snow! !!! Maybe in January if we're lucky.

They have never seen snow, and have a somewhat romantic view of it, can't wait till they actually get into it


----------



## Sasnak

Bump.

So what's the UKM old folks home got planned this Easter?

I'll start, decorating. Then, erm, more decorating!

Anyone else doing anything more interesting?


----------



## UK2USA

Saturday morning is karate fir the girls, then they have a friend's birthday party to go to - Saturday night is date night for wifey and I, drop the kids of at the outlaws, a nice dinner, a little shopping in the mall (may get the wife an apple watch), some mommy and daddy time back home without the risk of kids walking in (whole house freedom, not just the bedroom with the door locked), then pick them up and back home.

Sunday may do a few hours at Disney.


----------



## sean m

Helping set the route for a forest enduro event ready for next Sunday.


----------



## 25434

Got to buy new pair of walking boots as mine bit the dust last week. Glass of wine in the evening with a film probably. Visiting friends Sunday after gym. I know, fascinating.


----------



## Sasnak

Bump. It's bank holiday weekend. What are the ukm over 45 community doing this weekend. I'm off to the gym in the morning then off to a birthday party at a pub tmrw afternoon (daytime event) with the Mrs. I don't drink that often but will partake tomorrow. Taking the kids to "go ape" on Sunday morning. Then away to my garden for a bit of routine maintenance, twitching, bbq food and wine.


----------



## Mark W H

Decorating (again)! :cursing:


----------



## Andy968

45 in November, cannot wait lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Andy968 said:


> 45 in November, cannot wait lol


 None stop in here mate lol


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Mark W H said:


> Decorating (again)! :cursing:


 Same here, Being a cheapskate, I thought I would sand down the bathroom floor and paint it instead of buying flooring, also in my head it looked really modern, fcuker is still not dry from this morning, says on the tin 5 days to fully go off, WTF


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Drinking beer n bangin milfy chicks as usual


----------



## sean m

Tomorrow gym in morning then out on motorbike with the Mrs.

Sunday out planning route through a forest for a upcoming enduro then a couple of hours indoor climbing

Monday gym. Then out for a faster more risk taking ride on bike alone.


----------



## vetran

Andy968 said:


> 45 in November, cannot wait lol


 I would stay away from the over 45s thread mate it stinks of stale p*ss in here


----------



## Popeye66

Will be gym first followed by food shopping then in garden with a bbq and Kraken rum. Music blaring and jump into hot tub then a film later.


----------



## Sasnak

Andy968 said:


> 45 in November, cannot wait lol


 Great, happy birthday for November. In the mean time don't post in here, read the title "45+" thread so bugger off


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

sean m said:


> Tomorrow gym in morning then out on motorbike with the Mrs.
> 
> Sunday out planning route through a forest for a upcoming enduro then a couple of hours indoor climbing
> 
> Monday gym. Then out for a faster more risk taking ride on bike alone.


 You have far to much energy to be in here mate, this is for old farts.


----------



## SILV3RBACK

I turned 50 in April. Since then I've been falling apart. Got tennis elbow in both elbows and now this past week my right trap near my shoulder blade is giving me jip. Neck aches, painful when I sneeze or cough. Makes my right arm go numb sometimes. WTF is going on!!!?

I'm gonna take a month out from the gym. Maybe a bit of rest will cure me.

Anyone got any (sensible) suggestions/cures for this crap?

And no, the chemist doesn't sell MAN THE FVCK UP tablets!!

Cheers


----------



## Andy968

Sasnak said:


> Great, happy birthday for November. In the mean time don't post in here, read the title "45+" thread so bugger off


 Right, see you in November :thumb


----------



## Skye666

Wow..old farts club is still running...when I first came into this thread I was only 47....had a few birthdays since then! It's made me feel old coming back here I'm off.


----------



## Skye666

SILV3RBACK said:


> I turned 50 in April. Since then I've been falling apart. Got tennis elbow in both elbows and now this past week my right trap near my shoulder blade is giving me jip. Neck aches, painful when I sneeze or cough. Makes my right arm go numb sometimes. WTF is going on!!!?
> 
> I'm gonna take a month out from the gym. Maybe a bit of rest will cure me.
> 
> Anyone got any (sensible) suggestions/cures for this crap?
> 
> And no, the chemist doesn't sell MAN THE FVCK UP tablets!!
> 
> Cheers


 Youre just an old git ready for the knackers yard :lol:

have look if there are any places in your area that do The hyperbaric Chambers ( oxygen tank) works wonders, failing that look and see if there's any CRYO therapy Chambers in the area, this might be more likely.


----------



## SILV3RBACK

Skye666 said:


> Youre just an old git ready for the knackers yard :lol:
> 
> have look if there are any places in your area that do The hyperbaric Chambers ( oxygen tank) works wonders, failing that look and see if there's any CRYO therapy Chambers in the area, this might be more likely.


 Nice one. There's a cryo therapy place not too far from me.

Thanks


----------



## Seppuku71

Thought i'd bump this thread, seeing as it never really took off and only ever got a few replies. I bet 99% of those who did post aren't on here anymore.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Old fart still here, 59 years old in February, fcuk me where does the time go, I will be in my fcuking 70's before I know it.


----------



## SwoleTip

32 soon but feel 45. Can I be part of this crew?


----------



## Seppuku71

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Old fart still here, 59 years old in February, fcuk me where does the time go, I will be in my fcuking 70's before I know it.


I know that feeling buddy. Seems like yesterday i was in my late 30's - now i'm 50 ffs!!!


----------



## Seppuku71

SwoleTip said:


> 32 soon but feel 45. Can I be part of this crew?


Course you can! Trust me, you'll be that age before you know it!!


----------



## UK2USA

Another old fart checking in, was gone a while but back now, I'm now 68.......Fcuk!


----------



## Popeye66

Just had my 55th birthday, can’t see me ever stopping training but you never know. my joints are fooked but you keep on going.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

UK2USA said:


> Another old fart checking in, was gone a while but back now, I'm now 68.......Fcuk!


Fcuk me, are you really 68, god bless you old man, well done, how do you know how to use the internet at that age


----------



## R5Gtt75

Another old fart checking in. 46 here.


----------



## UK2USA

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Fcuk me, are you really 68, god bless you old man, well done, how do you know how to use the internet at that age


I have two young daughters aged 8 and 10, I don't even need Google, they know everything!


----------



## monkeybiker

Ken Hutchinson said:


> Old fart still here, 59 years old in February, fcuk me where does the time go, I will be in my fcuking 70's before I know it.


It's quite scary how time catches up on you. I'm 41 and I think how the fook did that happen. When you are young you think you have so much time but it just goes.


----------



## UK2USA

monkeybiker said:


> It's quite scary how time catches up on you. I'm 41 and I think how the fook did that happen. When you are young you think you have so much time but it just goes.


The strange thing is apart from when I'm sick i don't feel old and I certainly don't act old, I have two young daughters that keep me on my toes, but i look in the mirror and.....who the fcuk is that old dude!


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

UK2USA said:


> The strange thing is apart from when I'm sick i don't feel old and I certainly don't act old, I have two young daughters that keep me on my toes, but i look in the mirror and.....who the fcuk is that old dude!


I'm the same, I feel ok, until I see myself in the mirror, then its who's the old bastard, also shy away from having my picture taken these days (sad I know)


----------



## vetran

The stench of stale p*ss everytime you enter this thread


----------



## UK2USA

vetran said:


> The stench of stale p*ss everytime you enter this thread


Depends mate.


----------



## geezer2005

Im 58 in February. How the **** I made it so far baffles me!!!
Still 21 in my head though.


----------



## UK2USA

It's been a month since anyone has posted in this thread yet I have seen quite a few new member posts saying they were getting up in their years, there must be a bunch of "seniors" on this forum now so post up some comments, lets see some pics, a lot of you are probably in better shape than the young un's full of D'bol and bloated and half-assing their training. Who is the oldest mofo on here?


----------



## R5Gtt75

UK2USA said:


> It's been a month since anyone has posted in this thread yet I have seen quite a few new member posts saying they were getting up in their years, there must be a bunch of "seniors" on this forum now so post up some comments, lets see some pics, a lot of you are probably in better shape than the young un's full of D'bol and bloated and half-assing their training. Who is the oldest mofo on here?












Me this morning. I'm 46. The scar is from my pec tear last year, so about 7/8 months training better again.


----------



## sean m




----------



## sean m

55, low trt ( 120mg) 
Trying to decide add a cycle to bulk or stay trt and lean down a bit ?


----------



## knuckleheed2

Big 50 in May. On self prescribed TRT but thinking about a low'ish 12-14 weeker of long ester TTM for the first time in 3 years in the next month or two.

Been training since around 1993, juicing since about 96/97. My cycles were limited to one 12-14 week cycle per annum up until about 3 years ago when I started TRT at around 120mg per week. All my cycles were pretty low in comparison to a lot of folks on the boards.

No pics as I'm mega discreet about my use and wouldn't go down well in a professional sense.


----------



## UK2USA

sean m said:


> 55, low trt ( 120mg)
> Trying to decide add a cycle to bulk or stay trt and lean down a bit ?


Not seeing much to "lean down" tbh mate, well done.


----------



## UK2USA

Philfg said:


> View attachment 213520
> 
> 
> Me this morning. I'm 46. The scar is from my pec tear last year, so about 7/8 months training better again.


Putting those young un's to shame mate. Nice job.


----------



## sean m

UK2USA said:


> Not seeing much to "lean down" tbh mate, well done.


Unfortunately still got a jelly belly. 
Even when I lean down to the point everyone comment's I look ill, still got a belly.


----------



## Seppuku71

I'm 50, be 51 in July. Injuries seem to take a bit longer to go, but other than that i don't feel much different than when i was 49


----------



## UK2USA

Seppuku71 said:


> I'm 50, be 51 in July. Injuries seem to take a bit longer to go, but other than that i don't feel much different than when i was 49


Injury mitigation is a fundamental part of all of my workouts now mate, being sidelined now could be a forever thing at my age.


----------



## vlb

Philfg said:


> View attachment 213520
> 
> 
> Me this morning. I'm 46. The scar is from my pec tear last year, so about 7/8 months training better again.





sean m said:


> View attachment 213521


looking good fellas, im 45 in a couple of weeks will post a photo then...

woul dlove to know how you old cnuts keep so lean


----------



## UK2USA

vlb said:


> looking good fellas, im 45 in a couple of weeks will post a photo then...
> 
> woul dlove to know how you old cnuts keep so lean


Genetics mate, we were all born before the gene pool was infected with wimpy phaggotry sh1t like this:


----------



## sean m

vlb said:


> looking good fellas, im 45 in a couple of weeks will post a photo then...
> 
> woul dlove to know how you old cnuts keep so lean


I hardly drink alcohol


vlb said:


> looking good fellas, im 45 in a couple of weeks will post a photo then...
> 
> woul dlove to know how you old cnuts keep so lean





vlb said:


> looking good fellas, im 45 in a couple of weeks will post a photo then...
> 
> woul dlove to know how you old cnuts keep so lean


Thanks ,
Same way as everyone else, 
Balance calories in / energy out .
Don't drink too much alcohol, try and eat fairly healthy, move about a lot.


----------



## knuckleheed2

Beer can be a real killer for piling on the pounds. I'm really not a big drinker, albeit I'm all in on a night out, however I used to be partial to a few beers over the weekend just sat watching telly. 

A mate who lost a lot of weight gave me a good tip that worked for me. Instead of having beers at hand to guzzle sat watching telly, he would get a pint glass and basically pour a quadruple+ of vodka (whatever your tipple) and fill the remainder of glass with coke and ice and then just sip away at that.

As I say, might not work for everyone but did the job for me.


----------



## Paganmac

42 here mate, at the same cross roads as you. At the size we get it's no longer how many calories do I need to get big but more "wheres the Cod liver oil for my joints" hah.
I've asked the same question earlier but had different reasons.
You go for it fella!


----------



## UK2USA

This thread needs waking up, there's loads of over 45's in here now.


----------



## vetran

We’re all in the greenhouse watering our tomato plants and killing slugs just bear with us 👍


----------



## ukcommandoVet

50 year old here. Just back into the gym after doing totally different training for triathlons etc for a few years, so now time to try and put the muscle on,but it's not getting any easier was thinking of some non steroidal testosterone (boosters ?) to help me out. What do you lot think ?


----------



## BLUE(UK)

ukcommandoVet said:


> 50 year old here. Just back into the gym after doing totally different training for triathlons etc for a few years, so now time to try and put the muscle on,but it's not getting any easier was thinking of some non steroidal testosterone (boosters ?) to help me out. What do you lot think ?


IMO, if your sex drive is ok, stay natty. If it’s not good, just go on testosterone.


----------



## 127189

vetran said:


> We’re all in the greenhouse watering our tomato plants and killing slugs just bear with us 👍


It’s a potting shed, bro…and as for ‘watering our tomato plants and killing slugs’…… never heard it called that before!


----------



## 127189

UK2USA said:


> This thread needs waking up, there's loads of over 45's in here now.


49 next month bro. Fcking 49…. 20 away from my favourite number but still can’t believe I’m 49 😖


----------



## UK2USA

Frenchy1986 said:


> 49 next month bro. Fcking 49…. 20 away from my favourite number but still can’t believe I’m 49 😖


I'm 20 ahead of you bro, 69 next month! Still in the gym 5 or 6 days a week.


----------



## 127189

UK2USA said:


> I'm 20 ahead of you bro, 69 next month! Still in the gym 5 or 6 days a week.


Good effort dude. Good to see you back here and still lifting. I remember you from a few years back 💪👊💥


----------



## UK2USA

Frenchy1986 said:


> Good effort dude. Good to see you back here and still lifting. I remember you from a few years back 💪👊💥


Yeah mate, thanks, a few health issues sidetracked me, but I'm too stubborn and too stupid to quit.


----------

